# [Various] ASUS debuts ROG SWIFT PG279Q 144hz IPS and G-SYNC



## electro2u

Gsync and hdmi? Oh boy!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Gsync and hdmi? Oh boy!


I'm on my 3rd acer right monitor right now. I was going to go for a 4th try, but as soon as i saw this, nope nope, so long acer.

I'm definitely getting this one. Not to mention its matte finish and asus, who i would trust in quality







.


----------



## ToTheSun!

This and a 980ti will make a great birthday gift to myself :3


----------



## clipse84

Goodbye acer predator xb270hu


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

No MSRP listed?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> No MSRP listed?


. It appears so. Hopefully they set the price at 800 to compete with acer.


----------



## DFroN

11/10 buying it pending reviews. gg Acer.

Now we need release date and prices.


----------



## ozzy1925

what do you think about the ROG 34-inch Curved G-SYNC Monitor will it better than the acer 34"?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what do you think about the ROG 34-inch Curved G-SYNC Monitor will it better than the acer?


Unless you are ok with gaming at 60-75hz there is no reason to go with it. Besides of the heafy $1.3k price tag.


----------



## saelz8

I want this monitor.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Oh boy, so much waiting for this one.
Was thinking about that acer.. but now, NOPE.


----------



## denman

Whoa. I decided on a 980Ti and that new Acer yesteday, but this changes things now. It depends where they price this at. It better not be more than $100 over the Acer.


----------



## ozzy1925

here is a video for the 34"


----------



## sakete

I have the Acer XB270HU on back order. I really really hope this Asus comes to market soon as I'd much rather have an Asus with matte bezels than the shiny Acer, not to mention all the QC issues of the Acer. If anyone is at computex right now, can you please ask the Asus guys about pricing and release date?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Gsync and hdmi? Oh boy!


I hope you're aware that G-Sync doesn't work when using HDMI.


----------



## GMcDougal

Guaranteed to cost you your first born. Hell, maybe your first AND your second born.


----------



## Mand12

As far as price goes, they're going to have a hard time putting it higher than the $799 that the Acer XB270HU is going for, even though they're replacing the TN Swift it seems.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> As far as price goes, they're going to have a hard time putting it higher than the $799 that the Acer XB270HU is going for, even though they're replacing the TN Swift it seems.


I'm expecting it to be priced higher than the XB270HU (although I wish/hope it isn't). Here the TN Swift is only £80 cheaper than the XB270HU, unless Asus drop the TN price I can't see them pricing the IPS model so closely. Everybody who was eyeing the XB270HU will be waiting for this monitor thanks to the atrocious QC from Acer's initial batches.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I'm expecting it to be priced higher than the XB270HU (although I wish/hope it isn't). Here the TN Swift is only £80 cheaper than the XB270HU, unless Asus drop the TN price I can't see them pricing the IPS model so closely. Everybody who was eyeing the XB270HU will be waiting for this monitor thanks to the atrocious QC from Acer's initial batches.


The only question that remains is "when"
I waited enough time as it is for the acer, only to find out about it's QC. I hope it gets released within this month. Currently i'm on my 3rd acer and the return period ends in luke 3 weeks.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> The only question that remains is "when"
> I waited enough time as it is waiting for the acer, only to find out about it's QC. I hope it gets released within this month. Currently i'm on my 3rd acer and the return period ends in luke 3 weeks.


I don't know how long it took from announcing the first Swift to it being on sale but I remember people tracking the boat with the first shipment for a month


----------



## Phaelynar

Wasn't the ROG Swift plagued with issues and nearly impossible to get replacements? I love how everyone's bashing the Acer monitor for their QC when the maker of this panel had plenty of issues of their own with the TN Swift.


----------



## EniGma1987

Since no GSync module exists that uses HDMI we can be certain that only the DP input will use the good features of the monitor. That, or they convert the HDMI to DP internally which ads lag and thus is still unacceptable

We also need confirmation on things like ULMB.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Wasn't the ROG Swift plagued with issues and nearly impossible to get replacements? I love how everyone's bashing the Acer monitor for their QC when the maker of this panel had plenty of issues of their own with the TN Swift.


You're right, but atleast this is another chance at a manufacturer getting 1440p 144Hz IPS G-Sync right and more competition and choice is better for everyone.

Also I hope they can get ULMB working at 120Hz


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> You're right, but atleast this is another chance at a manufacturer getting 1440p 144Hz IPS G-Sync right and more competitiion and choice is better for everyone.
> 
> Also I hope they can get ULMB working at 120Hz


I am in no way saying that's a bad thing. Competition creates better products and better pricing. What I am saying is that anyone trashing the Acer monitor QC in favor of an ASUS counterpart for a better chance at a defect free panel is a hypocrite.


----------



## amlett

The HDMI port is great for me. I know it won't work with Gsync, but for my second rig (non gaming rig), is a plus.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Since no GSync module exists that uses HDMI we can be certain that only the DP input will use the good features of the monitor. That, or they convert the HDMI to DP internally which ads lag and thus is still unacceptable
> 
> We also need confirmation on things like ULMB.


Conversion still doesn't make HDMI capable of utilizing G-Sync. You can convert the pixel data fine enough, but the part of DisplayPort that enables G-Sync just isn't there in HDMI.


----------



## Cybertox

Not a fan of the way it looks. Could have had a better design.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I am in no way saying that's a bad thing. Competition creates better products and better pricing. What I am saying is that anyone trashing the Acer monitor QC in favor of an ASUS counterpart for a better chance at a defect free panel is a hypocrite.


I can only speak for myself but I want to buy a monitor with these specs and the QC issues of the Acer put me off enough that I was going to wait for Acer to improve later batches, but now I have another monitor to look forward to in the Asus. I also prefer the design of the Asus. Will QC be better than the Acer? Who knows, could be a lemon, only time will tell. Hardly being hypocritical.


----------



## overvolted

Does this have the same light anti-glare coating of the Acer? All I need to know on it.


----------



## Swolern

About time Asus, kind of late to the party. Hope we don't see the same debacle as the TN Swift issues.


----------



## fitzy-775

I got a ROG swift and haven't had a single issue with it so far


----------



## Arizonian

/subbed

I told myself that if BenQ or ASUS had this type of monitor with G-sync before Freesync monitors could support 40-120 Hz I would bite. I may be an early adopter of this one.

Need ASUS to give release date.


----------



## WerePug

I currently have the Acer one preordered (it's not even available in my country yet, and it goes for 680 euro) and I am sacrificing a goat on a daily basis to get a dead-pixel free unit (the retailer has a limit of 10 dead pixels for returns). But I can't imagine the swift being decidedly better than XB270HU. I'm willing to bet they are using the same AUO panel as well. Or am I missing something?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I currently have the Acer one preordered (it's not even available in my country yet, and it goes for 680 euro) and I am sacrificing a goat on a daily basis to get a dead-pixel free unit (the retailer has a limit of 10 dead pixels for returns). But I can't imagine the swift being decidedly better than XB270HU. I'm willing to bet they are using the same AUO panel as well. Or am I missing something?


They are as per my conversation with the people who already have this monitor. Not to mention for some reason it cant go above 100 fps with g sync on. I think and hope they fix this before official release otherwise this one has more problems then the acer ones.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> They are as per my conversation with the people who already have this monitor. Not to mention for some reason it cant go above 100 fps with g sync on. I think and hope they fix this before official release otherwise this one has more problems then the acer ones.


Are you sure thats the PG279Q(just got anounced a couple of hours ago) and not the MG279Q(one that got recalled)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Goodbye acer predator xb270hu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Does this have the same light anti-glare coating of the Acer? All I need to know on it.


The PG279Q seems to be identical in stats to the Acer predator, so Asus is playing catch up. If they put that abysmal AR film on the new PG279Q that they did on the Tn ROG Swift, the Acer will still be better.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I got a ROG swift and haven't had a single issue with it so far


I thought at first I had some issues, display port cable replacement fixed it and turns out got a perfect unit. Would have no plans to replace it if the anti-glare coating wasn't so bad. It's as bad as any cheap overly done TN's AG coating unfortunately, huge ball drop from ASUS. At least for anyone who also works off their gaming rig.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The PG279Q seems to be identical in stats to the Acer predator, so Asus is playing catch up. If they put that abysmal AR film on the new PG279Q that they did on the Tn ROG Swift, the Acer will still be better.


So we should expect the input lag to be pretty much the same you'd say, vs the XB270hu? Or is that one thing that differs from manufacturer to manufacturer?


----------



## medgart

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20583-asus-visar-nya-skarmar-i-rog-swift-serien-med-nvidia-g-sync


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The PG279Q seems to be identical in stats to the Acer predator, so Asus is playing catch up. If they put that abysmal AR film on the new PG279Q that they did on the Tn ROG Swift, the Acer will still be better.


I was under the assumption that Nvidia had given exclusive rights to certain monitor companies for exclusive 'first G-sync debuts' for a period of time before other manufacturers could be given the okay from Nvidia?

Ex: ASUS was first to produce a 1080p 144 HZ TN monitor for quite some time before other got to join the fray.

I have a feeling Asus has been ready to go on this IPS version for quite some time. Pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Waro

Hopefully they release it very soon.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I hope you're aware that G-Sync doesn't work when using HDMI.


I should hope we dont need gsync off a console.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I should hope we dont need gsync off a console.


Actually, consoles are among the ones that could benefit the most from variable refresh.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Actually, consoles are among the ones that could benefit the most from variable refresh.


Really? I dont get tearing off my ps3 or my wii u. I must be missing something. What else is new.


----------



## Shadowarez

If get to talk with ppl at asus booth ask em if they are having the same issues that 99% of swifts Haf if so how long should ppl wait till they can produce problem free monitor's.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Hopefully they release it very soon.


Sadly, Asus monitors have a very bad track record for their timely availability. It took forever for the ROG Swift to become available after it was announced. The PA328Q that was announced last computex is still as rare as a unicorn. The MG279Q announced at CES2015 is reviewed by a handful of people but not available for purchase in the states.

I would assume at least 4 to 6 months out at the earliest.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> If get to talk with ppl at asus booth ask em if they are having the same issues that 99% of swifts Haf if so how long should ppl wait till they can produce problem free monitor's.


I think if you would ask asus reps, they would say swift never had any problems. This is not really a question to be answered by a PR/Marketing team, gotta wait for reviews and customer opinions for that


----------



## phaseshift

when is the expeted release for this beast and its 4k counterpart?


----------



## i7monkey

Hope this is good


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Really? I dont get tearing off my ps3 or my wii u. I must be missing something. What else is new.


Because consoles run vsync. Vsync has its own issues, which variable refresh helps considerably with.

Consoles have significant performance drops depending on what's going on with the game. That's exactly what variable refresh helps with.


----------



## Shadowarez

If they released a monitor with dp 1.3 they'd steal the show don't see why everyone releasing a monitor is sticking with old dp 1.2a that's only thing holding back a monitor purchase atm.


----------



## Mand12

Has DP 1.3 even been finalized yet?


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Has DP 1.3 even been finalized yet?


Yes it was finalized, and it was actually last year in september? (i think) So yeah everyone keep stubbornly doing display port 1.2 even now


----------



## xarot

I hope this is what the MG279Q should have been (without Vsync). It was a fiasco...


----------



## Anateus

Nvm, misread info


----------



## Shadowarez

Yeah buying into old tech while new tech is waiting you'd think being done awhile ago it'd be integrated but panel tech be held up by current gpus this Generation thought titan x would have dp 1.3.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I wonder if this monitor will have Nvidia 3D vision? My guess is no for similar reasons like the the Acer version.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Unless you are ok with gaming at 60-75hz there is no reason to go with it. Besides of the heafy $1.3k price tag.


Is it available yet?

Also, predator xb270hu is IPS or TN ?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Is it available yet?
> 
> Also, predator xb270hu is IPS or TN ?


IPS


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Yeah buying into old tech while new tech is waiting you'd think being done awhile ago it'd be integrated but panel tech be held up by current gpus this Generation thought titan x would have dp 1.3.


144Hz 1440p doesn't really need dp 1.3. dp 1.2 is fine for bandwidth.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, me likely. Considering I currently don't have room for my Dell Utrasharp 30". But I think I could barely manage to fit this on my Dad's desk which I have taken over. Plus, I still have yet to get monitor with that high of a hz range.


----------



## juano

very much interested, hope it doesn't take forever to come to market like the first Swift did.


----------



## PullTheTricker

What I liked about the Swift is that it turned on instantly, because of only 1 displayport signal. So the added HDMI means we can say goodbye to that feature? Don't see why everyone is so excited about hdmi on a pc monitor...


----------



## iatacs19

All that matters is: WHEN and HOW MUCH?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> very much interested, hope it doesn't take forever to come to market like the first Swift did.


Off the top of my head, it was approixmately 8 months and over 300+ pages of posts in the original ROG Swift news thread before it actually released.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just picked up an XB270HU from my local MC today.. Maybe I should take it back and wait for the asus..


----------



## Anateus

Can someone explain to me why HDMI/DVI is still in use? I though high end monitors would use only DP. Same goes for cards...


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just picked up an XB270HU from my local MC today.. Maybe I should take it back and wait for the asus..


No you're not, just in case I get impatient and decide to splurge on the XB270hu, they might get smart and sell me your open box item as new. STAY AWAY FROM ALL MICROCENTERS I COMMAND U


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just picked up an XB270HU from my local MC today.. Maybe I should take it back and wait for the asus..


Hard choice. It's going to be a while before the Asus releases. Build quality on the bezel/stand is better on the Swift line, but if they use the same horrible thick matte finish that they did on the previous Swift there is no point waiting imo.

You don't use the LG 4K anymore?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just picked up an XB270HU from my local MC today.. Maybe I should take it back and wait for the asus..


I'd check the panel out first for dead, stuck pixels and if the back light bleed is acceptable. If it is, keep it, trust me.

I predict same quality control issues for this PG279Q panel. It just comes with IPS territory. Each new IPS monitor thread reads the same way when a monitor first releases with QC issues. Some just worse than others. All seem luck of the draw.

Most your regular folk plug and play. Don't look for anything unless it presents itself.

On this forum we tend to pick apart our monitors for issues, perhaps too well. Here on OCN a lot of us have our faces pressed up against the panel day one in search for just one dead pixel, stuck pixel, dust, or back light bleed that comes through in movies and gaming where blacks don't get deep enough.

If you do get an unacceptable XB270HU it's up to you to decide over the PG289Q. Let's just hope it doesn't take months to release.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

No more using the LG 4K.. To many headaches from the PWM. Although, I do miss the screen size and glossy panel of the LG.. The XB270HU has no dead or stuck pixels that I can see. Tried on a few different colored backgrounds. The backlight bleed on the bottom right corner is a little much, but do to all the ambient light in the room it's not bothering me.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> No more using the LG 4K.. To many headaches from the PWM.


LG used PWM on a modern 4K TV? LOL. They need2gitgud.

Enjoy your XB270HU, man.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Goodbye acer predator xb270hu


Lol, you don't have a very good memory do you? Forget about all the technical issues (not QC issues) that plagued the Swift? That and you'll be lucky to even see this monitor before Black Friday if they don't delay it a few times. It's true that the grass is always greener...


----------



## Vladislavs

Anyone knows when we will get more info about this monitor? During Computex probably? so its like within a few days we will know the price and release time?


----------



## fat4l

I believe these new IPS monitors are all 4ms.....Is there any actual difference you may "feel" in 4ms IPS vs 1ms TN while playing 1.st person games, crysis etc.. ?
Basically ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q IPS vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q TN ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> LG used PWM on a modern 4K TV? LOL. They need2gitgud.
> 
> Enjoy your XB270HU, man.


No one should ever buy a PWM monitor.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Lol, you don't have a very good memory do you? Forget about all the technical issues (not QC issues) that plagued the Swift? That and you'll be lucky to even see this monitor before Black Friday if they don't delay it a few times. It's true that the grass is always greener...


That's a good point. Odds are it'll be a while before this hits the market. I guess the Acer XB270HU it is for me after all.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'm hoping this isn't much more than the pg278q so i can take mine up to Best Buy and swap them out with little extra to pay. Whenever they get stock that is...


----------



## lrch

>2560x1440
>16:9

So close to a perfect monitor.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> That's a good point. Odds are it'll be a while before this hits the market. I guess the Acer XB270HU it is for me after all.


If you get your hands on a good one it is one of a kind. Odds are it is going to continue to be one of a kind for much of this year. I find it laughable that the announced Asus counterpart is being crowned champ/superior before even seeing a live sample or review. I read that it will use the same AU panel so the apples both might not fall far from the tree. Try to get a good Acer before holding out for this clone...


----------



## Strider49

Subbed.

So, this monitor will have different, independent circuitry and an additional scaler/scalar for HDMI if we are to assume the G-Sync module hasn't changed (most likely), much like the BenQ XL2420G, right? If that's so, we may see a bump in price from the 799 USD of the Acer XB270HU, I guess. But then, ASUS can't push the price much higher, because of the Acer, I'd say.

Anyway, I'm waiting for it. According to SweClockers, the monitor is "expected to appear sometime during the late summer months."


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> So, this monitor will have different, independent circuitry and an additional scaler/scalar for HDMI if we are to assume the G-Sync module hasn't changed (most likely), much like the BenQ XL2420G, right? If that's so, we may see a bump in price from the 799 USD of the Acer XB270HU, I guess. But then, ASUS can't push the price much higher, because of the Acer, I'd say.
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting for it. According to SweClockers, the monitor is "expected to appear sometime during the late summer months."


This monitor will most likely use the new G-Sync v2 module that Acer acknowledged of using in the upcoming 34'' Predator XR31CKA. The "new" v2 version of the module has 1 DP port and 1 HDMI port according to what Acer already stated.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> If you get your hands on a good one it is one of a kind. Odds are it is going to continue to be one of a kind for much of this year. I find it laughable that the announced Asus counterpart is being crowned champ/superior before even seeing a live sample or review. I read that it will use the same AU panel so the apples both might not fall far from the tree. Try to get a good Acer before holding out for this clone...


We don't even know yet what panel they used, so how can we make a conclusion allready? Who knows perhaps Asus has something new in store for us, or is the possibility of a new type of panel excluded? I find it odd actually that Asus would play catch up with Acer. It would just spoil their image if Acer ended up pretty much the same thing.


----------



## BoredErica

Did somebody say matte?

Ew.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> This monitor will most likely use the new G-Sync v2 module that Acer acknowledged of using in the upcoming 34'' Predator XR31CKA. The "new" v2 version of the module has 1 DP port and 1 HDMI port according to what Acer already stated.


I wasn't aware of a G-Sync v2 module. That could be the case too, yes.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> This monitor will most likely use the new G-Sync v2 module that Acer acknowledged of using in the upcoming 34'' Predator XR31CKA. The "new" v2 version of the module has 1 DP port and 1 HDMI port according to what Acer already stated.


Does HDMI even provide 144Hz signal? I personally don't see the point using HDMI on a PC monitor.
Considering that the Swift has a feature that bypasses internal processing, so the display switches on instantaneously when you hit the power button. Would this Instant On feature still be possible with both Displayport and HDMI on this panel? And yes it matters to me...


----------



## furyn9

That will be my next upgrade, 1440p Club


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Does HDMI even provide 144Hz signal? I personally don't see the point using HDMI on a PC monitor.
> Considering that the Swift has a feature that bypasses internal processing, so the display switches on instantaneously when you hit the power button. Would this Instant On feature still be possible with both Displayport and HDMI on this panel? And yes it matters to me...


For g-sync and 144 Hz you would still need to use the DP port. The HDMI is an additional port added in case you want to connect your monitor to something else other than a pc and don't need the 144 Hz. HDMI 1.4 works @60 Hz if I remember right, not sure if that is only 1080p and 1440p works @ 50 Hz. I'm not even sure if that port is HDMI 1.4 or the newer 2.0, we will see...


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> No more using the LG 4K.. To many headaches from the PWM. Although, I do miss the screen size and glossy panel of the LG.. The XB270HU has no dead or stuck pixels that I can see. Tried on a few different colored backgrounds. The backlight bleed on the bottom right corner is a little much, but do to all the ambient light in the room it's not bothering me.


what is the manufactured date on that panel? I'm hoping its part of a new batch. It'll give me more confidence to go ahead and purchase mine.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Does HDMI even provide 144Hz signal? I personally don't see the point using HDMI on a PC monitor.
> Considering that the Swift has a feature that bypasses internal processing, so the display switches on instantaneously when you hit the power button. Would this Instant On feature still be possible with both Displayport and HDMI on this panel? And yes it matters to me...


It does not provide 144hz signal. However, it's quite useful for some other low end devices such as game consoles or old pcs.


----------



## LoadingX2eat

The Swift is still in the 750 range. With the added IPS panel. I would think ASUS will mark it up to $800-900 range. ASUS starts their Republic of Gamers brands pretty high. If anything, I'm hoping once the new ASUS comes out. ACER will drop their prices to the low 700's range.


----------



## Strider49

Just noticed the now red eye on the stand of the new Swift. Cool touch!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> The Swift is still in the 750 range. With the added IPS panel. I would think ASUS will mark it up to $800-900 range. ASUS starts their Republic of Gamers brands pretty high. If anything, I'm hoping once the new ASUS comes out. ACER will drop their prices to the low 700's range.


When the PG279Q drops the TN swift will probably drop in price. After all, it came out last year. The PG279Q will most likely be priced close to the acer to stay competitive.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> We don't even know yet what panel they used, so how can we make a conclusion allready? Who knows perhaps Asus has something new in store for us, or is the possibility of a new type of panel excluded? I find it odd actually that Asus would play catch up with Acer. It would just spoil their image if Acer ended up pretty much the same thing.


Asus is using the same AU 120/144 Hz IPS panel in the MG279Q, so odds are they will be using a similar panel. Asus doesn't make panels, but Acer does through its branch AU Optronics, along with Samsung, and LG mainly. So Asus didn't just make their own panel, they would have had to find another manufacturer willing to make it for them. Or more likely are using the same panel, but had to wait to release their version at least 6 months after Acer, which makes much more sense in the twisted world of panel business/technology.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why HDMI/DVI is still in use? I though high end monitors would use only DP. Same goes for cards...


Well I for one want more connectors than just single DP. I have the PG278Q and it only has one DP and nothing more...a bit difficult to hook up 2 desktop PCs, gaming laptop and my work laptop into it at the same time.







Also HDMI is great if you want to hook up anything older.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> When the PG279Q drops the TN swift will probably drop in price. After all, it came out last year. The PG279Q will most likely be priced close to the acer to stay competitive.


That makes sense to me. Previously I had just been thinking that the 9 would just replace the 8, but that was just an assumption based on the similar model number and how assuming the aren't additional problems, the IPS should just be a straight improvement over the TN so were it me I would want to just offer the better monitor when they are so similar. Pricing the TN lower makes a lot of sense but I still think it will be discontinued fairly quickly (9months to a year) after the IPS is out as I don't think Asus want's their ROG Swift brand to lose it's premium


----------



## ExGreyFox

Any clue on when this puppy hits the shelves? And is there any value in waiting for them to rev up the assembly before buying as far as ironing kinks and what? I saw a lot of horror stories with the current swift.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Any clue on when this puppy hits the shelves? And is there any value in waiting for them to rev up the assembly before buying as far as ironing kinks and what? I saw a lot of horror stories with the current swift.


Sweclockers said Asus expects the PG279Q somewhere around the ''late summer months''. I don't think anything is set in stone yet, but I don't see why it couldn't be possible that it'l be released earlier then we'd think.
Whens the IPS Free-Sync monitor coming out, the MG279Q was it? If that monitor is out by the end of June I don't see why the PG279Q couldn't be released by end of July or August. Haha, I'm being way too optimistic aren't I.


----------



## Kurry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Asus is using the same AU 120/144 Hz IPS panel in the MG279Q, so odds are they will be using a similar panel. Asus doesn't make panels, but Acer does through its branch AU Optronics, along with Samsung, and LG mainly. So Asus didn't just make their own panel, they would have had to find another manufacturer willing to make it for them. Or more likely are using the same panel, but had to wait to release their version at least 6 months after Acer, which makes much more sense in the twisted world of panel business/technology.


Thats the point! I cant understand everyone flaming the Acer QC, while Asus will use the same panel and therefore will have the same issues. They also failed on the MG badly.


----------



## LogiTekkers

This monitor is the specification i've been waiting for really. Currently using a standard 1080p LG flatron, it has served me very well, but have upgraded to 980 sli now so I need more eye candy. Hopefully this monitor will not be set at a ridiculous price. Hopefully within the same region as the Acer, which I expect they would have to. Cant wait for it!


----------



## Strider49

The MG279Q is already out here in Europe.


----------



## Pragmatist

I was extremely disappointed by the Acer monitors design. The stand looks beyond tacky, and the glossy thick bezels............ Yeah, no thanks!
Lets hope it gets released soon, it's the only thing missing to complete my gaming lair.

My first post on overclock.net!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurry*
> 
> Thats the point! I cant understand everyone flaming the Acer QC, while Asus will use the same panel and therefore will have the same issues. They also failed on the MG badly.


I hate to rain on people's parade but Acer/AU have been partnered with Asus for a while and the 1st Swift was their joint gaming venture probably to gauge market interest. Thats why Acer has come out guns blazing with a whole gaming oriented lineup and Asus has pretty much mirrored them with similar counterparts/rebrands. It's no shock though that Acer is slated first to release and then Asus shortly after (depending on delays). This is nothing new in the tech world and both have also partnered with Nvidia too.

Acer cut ties with Benq years ago from what I understand. Asus was wise to partner up or they wouldn't even have a pot to piss in right now like some other manufacturers. Variety from a marketing standpoint is good (look at all the rebranded GPUs), but they are both selling the same technology. Loyal fans of Asus can believe what they want, but both companies are selling the same tech with a different brand.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I was extremely disappointed by the Acer monitors design. The stand looks beyond tacky, and the glossy thick bezels............ Yeah, no thanks!
> Lets hope it gets released soon, it's the only thing missing to complete my gaming lair.
> 
> My first post on overclock.net!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> The MG279Q is already out here in Europe.


Ye but I heard it was pulled back due to some issues with frame skipping at 144Hz? Anyways, if the PG279Q is very far away from now I would be very surprised. Notice how MG279Q and PG279Q both have the same number so I would imagine they are the same panel, one a free-sync variant and the other one a g-sync variant. With Asus 980 TI on the way, I think it would combine very well with the PG279Q. Cmon Asus pleeeaaase.


----------



## Pragmatist

The Acer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## medgart

SWIFT PG279Q

- Crisp 27-inch, 2560x1440 visuals combined with fast 144Hz refresh rate, made smooth by NVIDIA G-SYNC Technology.
- Exclusive GamePlus onscreen timer/crosshair. 60-120-144Hz refresh rate turbo key and intuitive 5-way OSD navigation joystick.
- Complete ergonomic tilt, swivel, pivot and height adjustment with VESA mount capability for optimal placement

PANEL SIZE - 27" Wide Screen (16:9)
RESOLUTION - 2560x1440
REFRESH RATE - 144Hz
RESPONSE TIME - 4ms (GTG)
INPUT/OUTPUT - DisplayPort, HDMI
FEATURES - NVIDIA G-SYNC, ULMB, 3D Vision Technologies

That's from Computex for now. Hopefully we'll know everything about this monitor including price and availability in the next few days.

https://rog.asus.com/422592015/labels/event/computex-2015-asus-rog-announces-latest-range-of-gaming-gear/
http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG-2000-545x400.jpg


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> SWIFT PG279Q
> 
> - Crisp 27-inch, 2560x1440 visuals combined with fast 144Hz refresh rate, made smooth by NVIDIA G-SYNC Technology.
> - Exclusive GamePlus onscreen timer/crosshair. 60-120-144Hz refresh rate turbo key and intuitive 5-way OSD navigation joystick.
> - Complete ergonomic tilt, swivel, pivot and height adjustment with VESA mount capability for optimal placement
> 
> PANEL SIZE - 27" Wide Screen (16:9)
> RESOLUTION - 2560x1440
> REFRESH RATE - 144Hz
> RESPONSE TIME - 4ms (GTG)
> INPUT/OUTPUT - DisplayPort, HDMI
> FEATURES - NVIDIA G-SYNC, ULMB, *3D Vision Technologies*
> 
> That's from Computex for now. Hopefully we'll know everything about this monitor including price and availability in the next few days.


I think that's a first for IPS 144hz G-Sync? Hope they get ULMB working for 120Hz too


----------



## Waro

3D Vision with an IPS panel is interesting. This panel shouldn't have pixel Inversion, in opposite to the TN ROG Swift.


----------



## -terabyte-

ULMB requires 120 Hz to work if I remember right, but on the Acer one it is capped at 100 Hz. I wonder if Asus made some kind of hack to go up to 120 Hz or what else. We'll see what happens...

I was actually hoping they would NOT include 3D vision, I don't care about it and it would have kept the price lower. Now for sure it will cost more than the XB270HU that does not support 3D vision


----------



## PullTheTricker

3D Vision? Huh, if you look at the base at the bottom you can see one sticker missing. Swift has G-Sync and 3D Vision sticker. Look at the released images of the MG279Q, only 1 sticker and its G-Sync only.
But if it really does support 3D Vision, does that mean also it might just do ULMB at 120Hz? If true, then this will be an absolute beast. Someone please interview Asus allready.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Sweclockers said Asus expects the PG279Q somewhere around the ''late summer months''. I don't think anything is set in stone yet, but I don't see why it couldn't be possible that it'l be released earlier then we'd think.
> Whens the IPS Free-Sync monitor coming out, the MG279Q was it? If that monitor is out by the end of June I don't see why the PG279Q couldn't be released by end of July or August. Haha, I'm being way too optimistic aren't I.


Late summer months would mean August/September time frame.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Ye but I heard it was pulled back due to some issues with frame skipping at 144Hz? Anyways, if the PG279Q is very far away from now I would be very surprised. Notice how MG279Q and PG279Q both have the same number so I would imagine they are the same panel, one a free-sync variant and the other one a g-sync variant. With Asus 980 TI on the way, I think it would combine very well with the PG279Q. Cmon Asus pleeeaaase.


Yeah, I think the MG279Q, the Acer XB270HU and now the PG279Q, they all use the same panel, because, as far as I know, there's only one 27'' 2560 x 1440 IPS type, 144Hz panel, the M270DAN02.3 made by AU Optronics. That is my upgrade plan as well! A 980 Ti G1 or the new ASUS Strix to replace my 970 G1 and this monitor that can't come soon enough. Here's hoping that it will release by July or August in Europe, that's when I'll have all the time I want for gaming.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> 3D Vision? Huh, if you look at the base at the bottom you can see one sticker missing. Swift has G-Sync and 3D Vision sticker. Look at the released images of the MG279Q, only 1 sticker and its G-Sync only.
> But if it really does support 3D Vision, does that mean also it might just do ULMB at 120Hz? If true, then this will be an absolute beast. Someone please interview Asus allready.


Yes I noticed that with the stickers too but in the specification here it says it will have 3D Vision

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG-2000-545x400.jpg.

So we'll have to wait for confirmation.


----------



## Strider49




----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Yes I noticed that with the stickers too but in the specification here it says it will have 3D Vision
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG-2000-545x400.jpg.
> 
> So we'll have to wait for confirmation.


Actually you're right. Found a larger picture of it here, and it does say 3D Vision.
http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG-2000.jpg
So if it does have 3D Vision, does this mean its going to be a faster panel then Acer's one? From what I know, Acer's panel wasn't fast enough for 3D Vision if I understood correctly.
If it truly has everything the original Swift has, then I'm think this is a plain replacement from the TN. But if the PG279Q lacks 3D Vision and 120Hz backlight strobe, then it couldn't really replace the old Swift if it lacked some features.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah, I think the MG279Q, the Acer XB270HU and now the PG279Q, they all use the same panel, because, as far as I know, there's only one 27'' 2560 x 1440 IPS type, 144Hz panel, the M270DAN02.3 made by AU Optronics. That is my upgrade plan as well! A 980 Ti G1 or the new ASUS Strix to replace my 970 G1 and this monitor that can't come soon enough. Here's hoping that it will release by July or August in Europe, that's when I'll have all the time I want for gaming.


Perhaps. TFT Central will soon release a review of the MG279Q. That should confirm whether or not the panel used in the MG279Q is the same panel as in the XB270HU.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah, I think the MG279Q, the Acer XB270HU and now the PG279Q, they all use the same panel, because, as far as I know, there's only one 27'' 2560 x 1440 IPS type, 144Hz panel, the M270DAN02.3 made by AU Optronics. That is my upgrade plan as well! A 980 Ti G1 or the new ASUS Strix to replace my 970 G1 and this monitor that can't come soon enough. Here's hoping that it will release by July or August in Europe, that's when I'll have all the time I want for gaming.


Same boat here Strider. I have a 970 and want to replace it with 980 TI. And the anouncement of PG279Q has me excited, but I remain very cautious because IPS does not automaticly make it better. I have never experienced Acer's XB270HU 144Hz IPS. But I have a big qeustion to those who have... how are the black colours on it? I was very satisfied with the black colours on my TN Swift, but I hear IPS have worse blacks and tbh IPS are very prone to uniformity issues with IPS glow. I don't want to jump the IPS hype bandwagon only to find lots of issues with it, but I'l remain excited but cautious at the same time.


----------



## medgart

More photos here - http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=16831

Looks like the ips glow in the lower right corner is a bit too much? What do you think? - http://attach.mobile01.com/attach/201506/mobile01-f8b80467d2f0927a24ada89d18945d40.jpg


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> More photos here - http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=16831
> 
> Looks like the ips glow in the lower right corner is a bit too much? What do you think? - http://attach.mobile01.com/attach/201506/mobile01-f8b80467d2f0927a24ada89d18945d40.jpg


Nice find, there does seem to be noticeable glow/bleed in the bottom right just like the Acer


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Nice find, there does seem to be noticeable glow/bleed in the bottom right just like the Acer


I suppose especially for someone as compulsive as me, perhaps its for the best if I just stick with my TN Swift. One of the best black uniformity I have seen. IPS just are never uniform due to IPS glow, it would drive me absolutely mad.

Just imagine getting a brand new PG279Q at launch, then uniformity of the screen looking like that... LOL!


----------



## LogiTekkers

To be fair, that could be a reflection from anything like a light on the ceiling or flash from a camera etc etc. I wouldn't start worrying about that stuff just yet guys


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> To be fair, that could be a reflection from anything like a light on the ceiling or flash from a camera etc etc. I wouldn't start worrying about that stuff just yet guys


As long as its just as good as the TN Swift, I would be all for a IPS Swift. But I wouldn't want it to feel like a downgrade from the older Swift. Hopefully Asus will show everyone why they are regarded as a premium brand.


----------



## medgart

More photos - http://www.4gamers.com.tw/news/post/21051

The ips glow in the lower right corner is noticeable here as well. It probably uses the same ips-type (AHVA) panel like the Acer XB270HU then?


----------



## GameFX

Like CallsignVega stated - If this thing has that cancerous AG coating ; Acer will get my money for the XB270HU


----------



## BoredErica

Why is it so hard to get a glossy version?









Glossy is the best man. The best!


----------



## medgart

Check this out - http://press.asus.com/release.php?id=64#.VW3yNlXtmFs

"Swift PG27AQ and Swift PG279Q are both 27-inch displays with in-plane switching (IPS) technology and *144Hz refresh rates*. Swift PG27AQ has a native 4K/UHD resolution of 3840 x 2160 pixels, while PG279Q is a 2560 x 1440-pixel (WQHD) display."

Swift PG27AQ - 4K at 144Hz really? Or that's just a mistake?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Check this out - http://press.asus.com/release.php?id=64#.VW3yNlXtmFs
> 
> "Swift PG27AQ and Swift PG279Q are both 27-inch displays with in-plane switching (IPS) technology and *144Hz refresh rates*. Swift PG27AQ has a native 4K/UHD resolution of 3840 x 2160 pixels, while PG279Q is a 2560 x 1440-pixel (WQHD) display."
> 
> Swift PG27AQ - 4K at 144Hz really? Or that's just a mistake?


They worder it wrongly most likely. A DP 1.2 port does not have enough bandwidth to go up to 144 Hz on a 4k panel. Unless they use a DP 1.3 port on it, and if they really do so no graphic card right now supports DP 1.3, only 1.2(a).


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> More photos - http://www.4gamers.com.tw/news/post/21051
> 
> The ips glow in the lower right corner is noticeable here as well. It probably uses the same ips-type (AHVA) panel like the Acer XB270HU then?


Looks (semi) gossy:



But on other pictures it doesn't ...


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Check this out - http://press.asus.com/release.php?id=64#.VW3yNlXtmFs
> 
> "Swift PG27AQ and Swift PG279Q are both 27-inch displays with in-plane switching (IPS) technology and *144Hz refresh rates*. Swift PG27AQ has a native 4K/UHD resolution of 3840 x 2160 pixels, while PG279Q is a 2560 x 1440-pixel (WQHD) display."
> 
> Swift PG27AQ - 4K at 144Hz really? Or that's just a mistake?


I think its likely a mistake, the PG27AQ was announced in January as 60Hz, see here


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I think its likely a mistake, the PG27AQ was announced in January as 60Hz, see here


Yes I remember it was announced in January as 60Hz, that's why it's most likely a mistake, but they should not make such mistakes









And what if it's not. Remember Nvidia was working on GTX 980 "Metal"? What if this card has DP1.3?







Of course the rumor for GTX 980 "Metal" in the works could be just trolling back then, who knows.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Looks (semi) gossy:
> 
> 
> 
> But on other pictures it doesn't ...


Angle of incidence matters tremendously. That glancing, just about everything transparent is highly reflective.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The PG279Q seems to be identical in stats to the Acer predator, so Asus is playing catch up. If they put that abysmal AR film on the new PG279Q that they did on the Tn ROG Swift, the Acer will still be better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did somebody say matte?
> Ew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why is it so hard to get a glossy version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossy is the best man. The best!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> This is the monitor I would want to pay you to de-coat. Would you be willing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

AREED!!!









Why oh WHY can we not get a glossy option?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> So we should expect the input lag to be pretty much the same you'd say, vs the XB270hu? Or is that one thing that differs from manufacturer to manufacturer?


Why oh WHY would anyone want an HDMI input on the Top-of-the-Line gaming monitor???
Multiple inputs, hence scalers, are more responsible for introducing Input-LAG ... GtG response times have more effect on the image clarity or Ghosting effect at high refresh rates/high twitch FPS ... BUT no one here at OCN that owned both the PG278Q (1ms) and the XB270HU (4ms) could see any noticeable difference in real world apps. and also note they both only had a single DP1.2 input











If you start putting multiple-inputs (scalers) in there, then you "may" drive the input-lag up considerably









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Nice find, there does seem to be noticeable glow/bleed in the bottom right just like the Acer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> More photos - http://www.4gamers.com.tw/news/post/21051
> 
> The ips glow in the lower right corner is noticeable here as well. It probably uses the same ips-type (AHVA) panel like the Acer XB270HU then?
Click to expand...

Nice Find and I unfortunately must agree ... +R








Maybe this is why they don't come out with a glossy version as it would only accentuate the problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Looks (semi) gossy:
> 
> 
> 
> But on other pictures it doesn't ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Angle of incidence matters tremendously. That glancing, just about everything transparent is highly reflective.
Click to expand...

I agree with you Waro (semi-glossy or light(er) matte) very similar to the XB270HU. Very perceptive +R








EDIT: Unless that panel has "tempered glass" on it something I don't believe Asus does in production?
Tempered Glass is a horrible option that many Korean re-sellers used to compete with Apple Displays or for the ease of cleaning (it's only benefit) for internet gaming cafe's









Being a glossy aficionado, yes the angle of incidence matters and at extreme side angles matte finishes can almost take on a "glossy" look. But there are many varying degrees (thickness/types) of matte coatings








If I had a picture taken at the same angle, from my Swift PG278Q debacle days (horrible matte coating) it would not be as clear/sharp(er) detail as the picture above









Vega could confirm this with pics as well, as I believe he still has a XB270HU and a Swift TN in his possession?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I agree with you Waro (semi-glossy or light(er) matte) very similar to the XB270HU. Very perceptive +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unless that panel has "tempered glass" on it something I don't believe Asus does in production?
> Tempered Glass is a horrible option that many Korean re-sellers used to compete with Apple Displays or for the ease of cleaning (it's only benefit) for internet gaming cafe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a glossy aficionado, yes the angle of incidence matters and at extreme side angles matte finishes can almost take on a "glossy" look. But there are many varying degrees (thickness/types) of matte coatings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a picture taken at the same angle, from my Swift PG278Q debacle days (horrible matte coating) it would not be as clear/sharp(er) detail as the picture above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vega could confirm this with pics as well, as I believe he still has a XB270HU and a Swift TN in his possession?


I have both XB270HU and Swift TN, I can check on glancing reflections if you'd like. I'm not in front of them right now, but from what I remember, with the room as brightly lit as that, I would expect that to be matte or at the very most semi-gloss. That's definitely NOT a glossy finish, nor is it glass. It would be far, far higher reflectivity if it were.

Note that trying to determine sharpness and level of detail from the above picture is not going to be productive. Most of the display isn't even in focus, which will obliterate far more than a matte coating ever will.

Even if it is matte, there are lots of different kinds of matte coatings, and there's a chance that it will be a different one than was used for the TN Swift. I'd put my money on them being identical coatings, however.


----------



## Karnoffel

Most of the new multi-input 1440p monitors like the LG 27MB85R and the Dell U2515H/U2715H series have <6ms input lag, so I'm sure that adding HDMI won't gimp the IPS Swift.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Looks (semi) gossy:
> 
> 
> 
> But on other pictures it doesn't ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angle of incidence matters tremendously. That glancing, just about everything transparent is highly reflective.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Modern semi-glossy coatings are more reflective (almost glossy looking) at extreme angles. It's not pure gloss, unfortunately.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> AREED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh WHY can we not get a glossy option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh WHY would anyone want an HDMI input on the Top-of-the-Line gaming monitor???
> Multiple inputs, hence scalers, are more responsible for introducing Input-LAG ... GtG response times have more effect on the image clarity or Ghosting effect at high refresh rates/high twitch FPS ... BUT no one here at OCN that owned both the PG278Q (1ms) and the XB270HU (4ms) could see any noticeable difference in real world apps. and also note they both only had a single DP1.2 input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you start putting multiple-inputs (scalers) in there, then you "may" drive the input-lag up considerably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Find and I unfortunately must agree ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is why they don't come out with a glossy version as it would only accentuate the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Waro (semi-glossy or light(er) matte) very similar to the XB270HU. Very perceptive +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unless that panel has "tempered glass" on it something I don't believe Asus does in production?
> Tempered Glass is a horrible option that many Korean re-sellers used to compete with Apple Displays or for the ease of cleaning (it's only benefit) for internet gaming cafe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a glossy aficionado, yes the angle of incidence matters and at extreme side angles matte finishes can almost take on a "glossy" look. But there are many varying degrees (thickness/types) of matte coatings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a picture taken at the same angle, from my Swift PG278Q debacle days (horrible matte coating) it would not be as clear/sharp(er) detail as the picture above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vega could confirm this with pics as well, as I believe he still has a XB270HU and a Swift TN in his possession?


That is disheartening. If I'm going to upgrade from a Catleap, I damned well better get glossy IPS and as good color/backlight bleed if not better. There are some problems with the details, and Freesync/Gsync are still two seperate things, I don't want to be GPU-tied. It's giving me a headache.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

That is far more reflective than my Swift TN...


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Why oh WHY can we not get a glossy option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh WHY would anyone want an HDMI input on the Top-of-the-Line gaming monitor???
> Multiple inputs, hence scalers, are more responsible for introducing Input-LAG ... GtG response times have more effect on the image clarity or Ghosting effect at high refresh rates/high twitch FPS ... BUT no one here at OCN that owned both the PG278Q (1ms) and the XB270HU (4ms) could see any noticeable difference in real world apps. and also note they both only had a single DP1.2 input


Because people want to use their PC Gaming monitor while sun tanning, lol!








Because apparently people buy a 1440p 144hz monitor to use G-Sync and ULMB on their 30 fps gameplay playstation and xbox consoles.








Consoles are best used with the large TV in the living room. But oh well, lets hope no such compromise to the input lag happens. What I personally also like about the Swift is the Instant On feature, wich could be possibly be compromised as a feaure as well. I like pressing the display and seeing it turn on immediately.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I thought for a display to have ULB (light boost) the display had to be 1ms.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I thought for a display to have ULB (light boost) the display had to be 1ms.


No, that is not the case. The Acer XB270HU has lightboost at both 85Hz and 100Hz. You may be thinking of the fact that ULMB and G-Sync are mutually exclusive.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I thought for a display to have ULB (light boost) the display had to be 1ms.


The FG2421's slowest transition time is 44 ms, and its average response time is 8.4 ms. It still had 120 Hz strobing.

No LCD monitor that i know has a response time of 1 ms, either. So, no, monitors don't need to have 1 ms response time to have ULMB.


----------



## ExGreyFox

I hope this comes out soon.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The FG2421's slowest transition time is 44 ms, and its average response time is 8.4 ms. It still had 120 Hz strobing.
> 
> No LCD monitor that i know has a response time of 1 ms, either. So, no, monitors don't need to have 1 ms response time to have ULMB.


Correct. 1ms doesn't mean anything. The Swift has a ~5ms MPRT and the Predator ~8ms. Although the Acer has less overshoot so the Swift is only barely better looking in motion. The Acer Predator and this new IPS Swift are superior.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I have both XB270HU and Swift TN, I can check on glancing reflections if you'd like. I'm not in front of them right now, but from what I remember, with the room as brightly lit as that, *I would expect that to be matte or at the very most semi-gloss.* That's definitely NOT a glossy finish, nor is it glass. It would be far, far higher reflectivity if it were.
> 
> Note that trying to determine sharpness and level of detail from the above picture is not going to be productive. Most of the display isn't even in focus, which will obliterate far more than a matte coating ever will.
> 
> Even if it is matte, there are lots of different kinds of matte coatings, and there's a chance that it will be a different one than was used for the TN Swift. I'd put my money on them being identical coatings, however.


Exactly! "*light* matte" ... certainly not as aggressive as the Swift TN ... I think we are on the same page more than you think, unless you mis-read my post.
Side by side pics in the same lighting environment would confirm what we already know ... +R









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> Most of the new multi-input 1440p monitors like the LG 27MB85R and the Dell U2515H/U2715H series have <6ms input lag, so I'm sure that adding HDMI won't gimp the IPS Swift.


Guess my post wasn't clear without writing a wall of text







... But you should read up on input-lag over at TfT Central *HERE* ... they use sophisticated Oscilloscopes to measure real input lag. Something that the typical GtG (grey to grey) <"X'ms response time statistic is an inaccurate way in most instances, to measure/judge input-lag









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Exactly. Modern semi-glossy coatings are more reflective (almost glossy looking) at extreme angles. It's not pure gloss, unfortunately.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> That is far more reflective than my Swift TN...
Click to expand...

+R









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That is disheartening. If I'm going to upgrade from a Catleap, I damned well better get glossy IPS and as good color/backlight bleed if not better. There are some problems with the details, and Freesync/Gsync are still two seperate things, I don't want to be GPU-tied. It's giving me a headache.


The $350 Cat2B/120Hz was the best monitor that has ever passed through my hands, with maybe the exception of the old school FW900 CRT. I wished I'd kept it but it was for a friends build ... my PLS glossy/120Hz will just have to do until they sort out the 1440p/IPS/144Hz monitors.
Agreed w/GPU's especially with the 980Ti coming and what really looks like a game changer is the new Fiji's with HBM VRam, starting at only $600 for 4GB and only $850 for 8GB (Fiji xt /xtx 8gb hbm) YIKES! ... GDDR5 may be dead? YIKES! again ... Glad I didn't invest in Titan X's to take full advantage of these new monitors (even 4K/IPS/144Hz coming to a theater near you?) with their tech changing faster than GPU's ... why did it take so long?








But for now G-Sync definitely has a leg up on Free-Sync see *HERE* ...

HeeHee ... +R for thinking like me ... Cat2B fan!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> *Because people want to use their PC Gaming monitor while sun tanning, lol*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because apparently people buy a 1440p 144hz monitor to use G-Sync and ULMB on their 30 fps gameplay playstation and xbox consoles*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consoles are best used with the large TV in the living room. But oh well, lets hope no such compromise to the input lag happens. What I personally also like about the Swift is the Instant On feature, wich could be possibly be compromised as a feaure as well. I like pressing the display and seeing it turn on immediately.


That made me laugh ... HARD! ... +R








LoL is a good thing when we all take our 1st World problems a "little" too seriously


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Guess my post wasn't clear without writing a wall of text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But you should read up on input-lag over at TfT Central *HERE* ... they use sophisticated Oscilloscopes to measure real input lag. Something that the typical GtG (grey to grey) <"X'ms response time statistic is an inaccurate way in most instances, to measure/judge input-lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +R


Input lag is not the same as response time. Those are two separate things. Input lag, as the name suggests, is how long it takes for an action you do with an input device (keyboard/mouse/controller) to register on the screen. Lag is caused by processing in the monitor. Response time is how quickly the pixels of a monitor can change their state, effectively change color. These are two separate measures and completely unrelated. A monitor can have a low input lag but slow response times and vice versa.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Input lag is not the same as response time. Those are two separate things. Input lag, as the name suggests, is how long it takes for an action you do with an input device (keyboard/mouse/controller) to register on the screen. Lag is caused by processing in the monitor. Response time is how quickly the pixels of a monitor can change their state, effectively change color. These are two separate measures and completely unrelated. A monitor can have a low input lag but slow response times and vice versa.


QFT


----------



## Onyxian

Oh yes, this sounds like it will go well with my 2 960tis. Upgrading resolution, refresh rate, and Gsync all at once. It shall be glorious, not sure how much the response time/input lag differs from my costco bought LGs but I'm guessing it will be better as well.


----------



## Tablo

Any inkling as to when this is coming out? If it's not out by Mid-July I'm getting the Acer XB270HU as much as the Asus's assured better build quality would be great.
The Acer has no glaring problems besides Q&A and has a good coating. All I can ask for it is to perform to spec and have a good coating.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I believe these new IPS monitors are all 4ms.....Is there any actual difference you may "feel" in 4ms IPS vs 1ms TN while playing 1.st person games, crysis etc.. ?
> Basically ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q IPS vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q TN ?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The FG2421's slowest transition time is 44 ms, and its average response time is 8.4 ms. It still had 120 Hz strobing.
> 
> No LCD monitor that i know has a response time of 1 ms, either. So, no, monitors don't need to have 1 ms response time to have ULMB.


You guys need to be aware of some issues here, before you start saying "any monitor can have ULMB"

Yes, any monitor CAN have a strobed backlight and yes, the XB270HU is capable of strobing at 120hz.
But do you guys realize that if they enabled ULMB at 120hz on an IPS monitor, or even more, if they enabled 144 hz ULMB, no one would ever use it?

No one would use it because the amount of strobe triple image crosstalk would be absolutely MASSIVE. The FG2421, which could strobe at 120hz had enough input lag to be noticeable in fast paced FPS games. That could make the difference between you landing an awp headshot through a doorway in CS, and missing.
And it had to have that input lag in order to minimize the crosstalk (which was still not too great on that screen, although better than benq blur reduction without a VT Tweak).

How strobe crosstalk works was already known on the Benq Z monitors, which could single strobe (=like a CRT) from 60 to 144 hz in 1 hz increments. But the higher the refresh rate, the more strobe crosstalk (between the beginning and ending of the strobe pulse) would be present on the screen. At the flickery 60 hz (with single strobe enabled), the amount of crosstalk was pretty low (just a small part of the bottom of the screen showed the end of the pulse (the merging of the previous and next frames, basically). Howwever, at 144 hz refresh rate, the strobe crosstalk covered literally HALF the screen! And yes you could move the phase downwards, but at 144 hz, the panel was simply not fast enough to complete transitions, so the top phase would then cover half the screen. So no one really used blur reduction at 144 hz.

Even at 120hz, there was significant crosstalk.

Lightboost had accelerated scanout, which sped the updates by basically having the strobe frame data updated at once (sort of complicated), which reduced the crosstalk to the minimum possible. You could emulate the same thing by using a Vertical Total tweak to change the VT from 1125 (default) to 1500 or 1502 (maximum) which did the same thing that Accelerated scanout did in Lightboost mode--gave the panel more time to complete pixel transitions, by extending the time of the vertical blanking interval. (the default was around 0.5 milliseconds; a VT 1502 tweak would increase this to around 2-4 ms). So the effect of using a VT 1502 tweak was, at every refresh rate at 80hz and lower, that accepted a VT 1502 tweak, there would be absolutely **ZERO** strobe crosstalk. ZERO.

But even with a VT 1502 tweak, the higher the refresh rate, the more crosstalk would appear at the bottom of the screen, since the higher refresh rate already gave the panel less time to complete pixel transitions during the vblank interval. So a VT 1498-1502 tweak at 125 hz (custom) refresh rate, would have noticeable crosstalk at the bottom of the screen, looking similar to 60hz WITHOUT A VT tweak.

This is on a panel that averaged 4 ms response time (TN).
Note also that you can't use vertical total tweaks at 144 hz refresh rate.

Knowing this, and knowing that IPS is not as fast as TN, can you imagine the amount of crosstalk and overdrive artifacts you would see at 120hz on an IPS panel? Or even worse, 144 hz, if ULMB was able to be used there? There's a very good reason it's limited to 85 and 100 hz on the XB270HU.

The ROG Swift could do ULMB at 144 hz, but just like on the Benq Z monitors, the crosstalk would be too massive.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You guys need to be aware of some issues here, before you start saying "any monitor can have ULMB"


I have great reverence for your knowledge on the subject.

However, you'll notice i didn't say "all monitors can do strobing".


----------



## medgart

ASUS ROG Nordic says *"It will be available in Q3."* - https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/a.300928356630368.72089.295429160513621/927349640654900/?type=1&theater

This video is for a mouse from Asus but you can see the PG279Q in the background to the right - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCm3xLNOqag

Another photo for the PG279Q I believe it wasn't posted yet? I hope it's because of the angle the photo was taken but there seems to be quite noticeable glow/bleed in the lower part of the screen? - http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/44002/computex-asus-toont-twee-g-sync-monitoren

Btw the 4K ROG SWIFT - PG27AQ is confirmed 60Hz so no DP 1.3 monitors and G-sync modules just yet I guess


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> ASUS ROG Nordic says *"It will be available in Q3."* - https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/a.300928356630368.72089.295429160513621/927349640654900/?type=1&theater
> 
> This video is for a mouse from Asus but you can see the PG279Q in the background to the right - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCm3xLNOqag
> 
> Another photo for the PG279Q I believe it wasn't posted yet? I hope it's because of the angle the photo was taken but there seems to be quite noticeable glow/bleed in the lower part of the screen? - http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/44002/computex-asus-toont-twee-g-sync-monitoren
> 
> Btw the 4K ROG SWIFT - PG27AQ is confirmed 60Hz so no DP 1.3 monitors and G-sync modules just yet I guess


Yeah, that's what I've been reading so far, Q3, which usually translates to end of Q3 / early Q4 actually available for purchase. So September / October if we're lucky. Well I can't wait that long so I hope the XB270HU I have on order will prove to be a good one.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> ASUS ROG Nordic says *"It will be available in Q3."* - https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/a.300928356630368.72089.295429160513621/927349640654900/?type=1&theater
> 
> This video is for a mouse from Asus but you can see the PG279Q in the background to the right - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCm3xLNOqag
> 
> Another photo for the PG279Q I believe it wasn't posted yet? I hope it's because of the angle the photo was taken but there seems to be quite noticeable glow/bleed in the lower part of the screen? - http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/44002/computex-asus-toont-twee-g-sync-monitoren
> 
> Btw the 4K ROG SWIFT - PG27AQ is confirmed 60Hz so no DP 1.3 monitors and G-sync modules just yet I guess


Interesting, in your third link there is an update to that report, that Rog 34 inch 3440 by 1440 will be 75 hz, not 60 as been mentioned before! So it means it will be basicly identical to the one that Acer is releasing in august? Exciting! we will have a choice between the two!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Interesting, in your third link there is an update to that report, that Rog 34 inch 3440 by 1440 will be 75 hz, not 60 as been mentioned before! So it means it will be basicly identical to the one that Acer is releasing in august? Exciting! we will have a choice between the two!


THAT is certainly a welcome news. They'll have to compete with prices if the refresh rate is the same.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> THAT is certainly a welcome news. They'll have to compete with prices if the refresh rate is the same.


I want ultrawide with over 60 hz now!







that would be awesome


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Interesting, in your third link there is an update to that report, that Rog 34 inch 3440 by 1440 will be 75 hz, not 60 as been mentioned before! So it means it will be basicly identical to the one that Acer is releasing in august? Exciting! we will have a choice between the two!


Yes the curved ROG SWIFT is 75Hz and it looks amazing. I haven't seen any ips glow/bleed on the photos and videos I've watched about it. But it's still under development. When Asus announce a release date for a monitor you should add at least 3 months more, when they say that a monitor is still in development consider it will be available at least 6 months from now.


----------



## Vladislavs

Oh nice! Shame though it will be a long wait, because Acer one will be out in August - thats 2 months away tops! I dont think i can wait any longer than that!!


----------



## medgart

Oh why Asus (AUO) WHY???









http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Oh why Asus (AUO) WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg


The angle of the picture has to play in the perceived bleeding.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Oh why Asus (AUO) WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg


what is it? do you think its a example of a bad backlight bleeding?


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> Any clue on when this puppy hits the shelves? And is there any value in waiting for them to rev up the assembly before buying as far as ironing kinks and what? I saw a lot of horror stories with the current swift.


im in the same spot
i was looking for the pg278q and was so scared because the horror stories









now finally we get an IPS new swift!

im going to get mit around august so i hope by then we will have it for sale and with positive reviews.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> im in the same spot
> i was looking for the pg278q and was so scared because the horror stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now finally we get an IPS new swift!
> 
> im going to get mit around august so i hope by then we will have it for sale and with positive reviews.


Yeh it looks like a good 144 hz monitor, but why you dont even considering 34 inch ultrawide curved? it will be 75 hz but screen size i think is much better than standart 27. You just so desperate for 144 hz?


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Yeh it looks like a good 144 hz monitor, but why you dont even considering 34 inch ultrawide curved? it will be 75 hz but screen size i think is much better than standart 27. You just so desperate for 144 hz?


Im desperate for 1440p gsync ips








34inch would be too big for my room and i alrdy got 40inch tv...
so the 279q would be awesome!


----------



## Arizonian

I'm waiting for confirmation of 3D Vision being possible on this monitor. Anyone know if this was demonstrated?

Since the VG278Q TN panel released I enjoyed a couple years of 3D vision gaming. 3D gaming is not for everyone and I like it. I mostly enjoyed watching Blu-ray movies in 3D. I currently still own that monitor on 3rd rig and having to share it if I want to watch 3D movies has limited me completely.

Would be nice to have synchronization gaming AND the capability of watching 3D movies on my main rig. I still own and use the Nvidia 1 & 2 3D vision glasses, so I'm ready to go.

Having 3D vision if not for gaming but at least watching 3D movies is a bonus if I choose this route and commit to at least 2 years more of having to use Nvidia GPU's.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Oh why Asus (AUO) WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> what is it? do you think its a example of a bad backlight bleeding?


It's just IPS glow.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm waiting for confirmation of 3D Vision being possible on this monitor. Anyone know if this was demonstrated?
> 
> Since the VG278Q TN panel released I enjoyed a couple years of 3D vision gaming. 3D gaming is not for everyone and I like it. I mostly enjoyed watching Blu-ray movies in 3D. I currently still own that monitor on 3rd rig and having to share it if I want to watch 3D movies has limited me completely.
> 
> Would be nice to have synchronization gaming AND the capability of watching 3D movies on my main rig. I still own and use the Nvidia 1 & 2 3D vision glasses, so I'm ready to go.
> 
> Having 3D vision if not for gaming but at least watching 3D movies is a bonus if I choose this route and commit to at least 2 years more of having to use Nvidia GPU's.


Well it's listed on the specs of the monitor, but I haven't seen it demonstrated anywhere.

With 3DVision 2 monitors do all of them have to have the IR emitter in the monitor so all you need is the glasses or do you still use the base station thing with the emitter in there? I know some monitors have it built in (mainly heard about that when 3DVision 2 launched) but like the PG278Q that does 3D, does it have the emitter built in?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Oh why Asus (AUO) WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg


My october Swift has CRT like black uniformity, granted I was probably lucky as well. IPS would make me go bananas with the ips glow and terrible backlight bleed. It feels like Asus is just jumping in on the IPS hype bandwagon that Acer has started. And it looks like Asus is going to be using the exact same panel.

RoG Swift:


And here XBHU270:


Meh, I don't know tbh. I will be very very cautious. I've seen just how downright diabolical IPS technology can be. IPS for gaming is the most overated thing ever. IPS is made for artists and movie enthousiasts imo. But we'l see, perhaps Asus will pleasantly surprise us, who knows!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Well it's listed on the specs of the monitor, but I haven't seen it demonstrated anywhere.
> 
> With 3DVision 2 monitors do all of them have to have the IR emitter in the monitor so all you need is the glasses or do you still use the base station thing with the emitter in there? I know some monitors have it built in (mainly heard about that when 3DVision 2 launched) but like the PG278Q that does 3D, does it have the emitter built in?


I see it listed as 3D vision but so was the Acer Predator which wasn't true. Doesn't support it without lightboost.

It's the VG278Q that I own on 3rd rig that has the emitter built in, however I still have the first version of glasses with USB emitter that came with Alienware OptX monitor I owned as well. So whether it's built in or not I'm ready either way.

I don't see the built in emitter on the PG278Q like the VG278Q TN panel had. See image below of VG278Q where they mounted emitter on top of panel which PG278Q doesn't have.



People will need Nvidia 2 glasses with emitter purchased separately and not all new monitors that support Nvidia 2 have to have emitters built in. *Nvidia 2 Glasses with emitter*.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Input lag is not the same as response time. Those are two separate things. Input lag, as the name suggests, is how long it takes for an action *(signal)* you do with an input device (keyboard/mouse/controller) to register on the screen. Lag is caused by processing in the monitor. Response time is how quickly the pixels of a monitor can change their state, effectively change color. These are two separate measures and completely unrelated. A monitor can have a low input lag but slow response times and vice versa.


Exactly! Simple but well said ... +R








I guess I was having a bad day trying to communicate what you just succinctly said. I just get frustrated over the years when I see a person using only the pixel response times (even worse only grey to grey) to measure how fast a monitor is in real world apps.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You guys need to be aware of some issues here, before you start saying "any monitor can have ULMB"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, any monitor CAN have a strobed backlight and yes, the XB270HU is capable of strobing at 120hz.
> But do you guys realize that if they enabled ULMB at 120hz on an IPS monitor, or even more, if they enabled 144 hz ULMB, no one would ever use it?
> 
> No one would use it because the amount of strobe triple image crosstalk would be absolutely MASSIVE. The FG2421, which could strobe at 120hz had enough input lag to be noticeable in fast paced FPS games. That could make the difference between you landing an awp headshot through a doorway in CS, and missing.
> And it had to have that input lag in order to minimize the crosstalk (which was still not too great on that screen, although better than benq blur reduction without a VT Tweak).
> 
> How strobe crosstalk works was already known on the Benq Z monitors, which could single strobe (=like a CRT) from 60 to 144 hz in 1 hz increments. But the higher the refresh rate, the more strobe crosstalk (between the beginning and ending of the strobe pulse) would be present on the screen. At the flickery 60 hz (with single strobe enabled), the amount of crosstalk was pretty low (just a small part of the bottom of the screen showed the end of the pulse (the merging of the previous and next frames, basically). Howwever, at 144 hz refresh rate, the strobe crosstalk covered literally HALF the screen! And yes you could move the phase downwards, but at 144 hz, the panel was simply not fast enough to complete transitions, so the top phase would then cover half the screen. So no one really used blur reduction at 144 hz.
> 
> Even at 120hz, there was significant crosstalk.
> 
> Lightboost had accelerated scanout, which sped the updates by basically having the strobe frame data updated at once (sort of complicated), which reduced the crosstalk to the minimum possible. You could emulate the same thing by using a Vertical Total tweak to change the VT from 1125 (default) to 1500 or 1502 (maximum) which did the same thing that Accelerated scanout did in Lightboost mode--gave the panel more time to complete pixel transitions, by extending the time of the vertical blanking interval. (the default was around 0.5 milliseconds; a VT 1502 tweak would increase this to around 2-4 ms). So the effect of using a VT 1502 tweak was, at every refresh rate at 80hz and lower, that accepted a VT 1502 tweak, there would be absolutely **ZERO** strobe crosstalk. ZERO.
> 
> But even with a VT 1502 tweak, the higher the refresh rate, the more crosstalk would appear at the bottom of the screen, since the higher refresh rate already gave the panel less time to complete pixel transitions during the vblank interval. So a VT 1498-1502 tweak at 125 hz (custom) refresh rate, would have noticeable crosstalk at the bottom of the screen, looking similar to 60hz WITHOUT A VT tweak.
> 
> This is on a panel that averaged 4 ms response time (TN).
> Note also that you can't use vertical total tweaks at 144 hz refresh rate.
> 
> Knowing this, and knowing that IPS is not as fast as TN, can you imagine the amount of crosstalk and overdrive artifacts you would see at 120hz on an IPS panel? Or even worse, 144 hz, if ULMB was able to be used there? There's a very good reason it's limited to 85 and 100 hz on the XB270HU.
> 
> The ROG Swift could do ULMB at 144 hz, but just like on the Benq Z monitors, the crosstalk would be too massive.


"QFT" ... +R









Sometimes a wall of text is necessary ... I admire your patience!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I see it listed as 3D vision but so was the Acer Predator which wasn't true. Doesn't support it without lightboost.
> 
> It's the VG278Q that I own on 3rd rig that has the emitter built in, however I still have the first version of glasses with USB emitter that came with Alienware OptX monitor I owned as well. So whether it's built in or not I'm ready either way.
> 
> I don't see the built in emitter on the PG278Q like the VG278Q TN panel had. See image below of VG278Q where they mounted emitter on top of panel which PG278Q doesn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> People will need Nvidia 2 glasses with emitter purchased separately and not all new monitors that support Nvidia 2 have to have emitters built in. *Nvidia 2 Glasses with emitter*.


Cool that link was exactly what i was looking for. I didn't know if they sold the version 2 glasses with an emitter because I only read about this when 3D Vision 2 came out and the impression I got at the time was that all 3D Vision 2 monitors would have it built in so fast forward to now and I was a bit confused as to how you were supposed to get a 3D Vision 2 set up working without a built in emitter.

The Acer was touted as 3D compatible at first as well (even on Acer's website IIRC) but was corrected to as a mistake not too long after it was claimed, so while I suppose we can't be 100% sure, I'm still inclined to believe the info from the company until proven otherwise.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Cool that link was exactly what i was looking for. I didn't know if they sold the version 2 glasses with an emitter because I only read about this when 3D Vision 2 came out and the impression I got at the time was that all 3D Vision 2 monitors would have it built in so fast forward to now and I was a bit confused as to how you were supposed to get a 3D Vision 2 set up working without a built in emitter.
> 
> The Acer was touted as 3D compatible at first as well (even on Acer's website IIRC) but was corrected to as a mistake not too long after it was claimed, so while I suppose we can't be 100% sure, I'm still inclined to believe the info from the company until proven otherwise.


From what I can remember Acer always stated from the start (even in a tweet) that the monitor was not 3D vision compatible. When it was pointed out that it was listed as such in their store they quickly corrected it and that was it.

The problem then were the other sites that copy/pasted the same description without fixing it, if not much later on.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> From what I can remember Acer always stated from the start (even in a tweet) that the monitor was not 3D vision compatible. When it was pointed out that it was listed as such in their store they quickly corrected it and that was it.
> 
> The problem then were the other sites that copy/pasted the same description without fixing it, if not much later on.


Yep that's how I remember it going as well. It was too bad that the Acer turned out to not be 3D and that it was mistakenly claimed to be, but Acer did what they could to correct the false info pretty quickly.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> My october Swift has CRT like black uniformity, granted I was probably lucky as well. IPS would make me go bananas with the ips glow and terrible backlight bleed. It feels like Asus is just jumping in on the IPS hype bandwagon that Acer has started. And it looks like Asus is going to be using the exact same panel.
> 
> RoG Swift:
> 
> 
> And here XBHU270:
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't know tbh. I will be very very cautious. I've seen just how downright diabolical IPS technology can be. IPS for gaming is the most overated thing ever. IPS is made for artists and movie enthousiasts imo. But we'l see, perhaps Asus will pleasantly surprise us, who knows!


The excessive glow on that photo of the PG279Q is related to the viewing angle (although I think there is a mixture of glow and backlight bleed in the lower right corner because of the yellowish tint). The great viewing angles of IPS are somewhat "reduced" by the glow, yes, but with TN you get extreme color shift, even on a completely black screen. As you know, I had the Swift TN, so I know that on a screen of this size, even from a normal head-on viewing position, you can actually see the black becoming orange as you look towards the edges of the screen. So, basically, you're caught between the devil and the deep blue sea, and I agree with you: IPS is a little overrated sometimes among the gamer community, but it all depends on the specific panel used.

Anyway, take a look at TFT Central's sample of the Acer XB270HU:



It doesn't get better than this, so, yes, it is possible to get a very good unit. Hopefully ASUS will step up QC, and we won't get monitors as bad as that one you are showing (actually, the picture of the Acer looks overexposed, so I bet it doesn't look that bad in person).


----------



## PullTheTricker

Ye its quite a double edged sword atm. I think the MG279Q will be a deciding factor as well, wich TFT Central is releasing a review for soon. Its supposed to be the same panel as Acer's, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> My october Swift has CRT like black uniformity, granted I was probably lucky as well. IPS would make me go bananas with the ips glow and terrible backlight bleed. It feels like Asus is just jumping in on the IPS hype bandwagon that Acer has started. And it looks like Asus is going to be using the exact same panel.
> 
> RoG Swift:
> 
> 
> And here XBHU270:
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't know tbh. I will be very very cautious. I've seen just how downright diabolical IPS technology can be. IPS for gaming is the most overated thing ever. IPS is made for artists and movie enthousiasts imo. But we'l see, perhaps Asus will pleasantly surprise us, who knows!


That photo of the Acer was cherry picked, mine looks nothing like that when it is viewed from the front displaying an all black screen. True there are pros and cons for both, but it has basically boiled down to poor viewing angles/color reproduction of TN vs IPS glow (aka poor viewing angles)/bleed of IPS. Take your pick...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> My october Swift has CRT like black uniformity, granted I was probably lucky as well. IPS would make me go bananas with the ips glow and terrible backlight bleed. It feels like Asus is just jumping in on the IPS hype bandwagon that Acer has started. And it looks like Asus is going to be using the exact same panel.
> 
> RoG Swift:
> 
> 
> And here XBHU270:
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't know tbh. I will be very very cautious. I've seen just how downright diabolical IPS technology can be. IPS for gaming is the most overated thing ever. IPS is made for artists and movie enthousiasts imo. But we'l see, perhaps Asus will pleasantly surprise us, who knows!


I love when people post silly pics like above. You could make any monitor look drastically different with a few changes to camera settings. That bottom pic has already been proven to be overexposed garbage.


----------



## PullTheTricker

I know its exxagerated. I'm aware as well there are plenty good IPS samples, but its still a legitimate concern, especially if it gets to the point where it becomes a lottery. Trust me, I want the PG279Q to be the greatest thing ever, but I'm just being overly cautious. We'l see I guess, and if it doesn't work out theres always future OLED monitors.


----------



## BloodyBonzai

Cannot wait.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> We'l see I guess, and if it doesn't work out theres always future OLED monitors.


Honestly, the closest you can get to OLED from LCD tech is AMVA+.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Honestly, the closest you can get to OLED from LCD tech is AMVA+.


Nah, the next step in display technology should be where the video card is hooked up directly to your brain, replacing the vision created by your eyes. Now that would be something to look forward to.

My main concern with oled is that you will have individual leds losing luminance at varying rates, leading to weird uniformity issues. And I also fear oled is much more susceptible to burn in, if my old Samsung Galaxy s2 phone is anything to go by (horrible burn in after 2 years of use).


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I know its exxagerated. I'm aware as well there are plenty good IPS samples, but its still a legitimate concern, especially if it gets to the point where it becomes a lottery. Trust me, I want the PG279Q to be the greatest thing ever, but I'm just being overly cautious. We'l see I guess, and if it doesn't work out theres always future OLED monitors.


I'm 100% with you and ready to put an order in for the PG279Q, and would 100% not be with you if the anti-glare on my PG278q wasn't so god awful strong. Isn't there a guy on this forum who specializes in removing AG coating? So far haven't found anyone doing on the Swift yet.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Honestly, the closest you can get to OLED from LCD tech is AMVA+.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the next step in display technology should be where the video card is hooked up directly to your brain, replacing the vision created by your eyes. Now that would be something to look forward to.
Click to expand...

Damn, man! Your overly futuristic hopes and dreams are ruining this LCD hype we have goin' on!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, this looks rather tasty... Here's hoping they don't have the quality control issues the first RoG Swift had.


----------



## Waro

A short video I found:

https://youtu.be/b7x4uIiGOHg

At 0:05 you can see its glow or backlightbleeding, at 0:15 you can get a clue about the coating.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> A short video I found:
> 
> https://youtu.be/b7x4uIiGOHg
> 
> At 0:05 you can see its glow or backlightbleeding, at 0:15 you can get a clue about the coating.


Whats thw diffrence between ips glow and backlight bleeding?
is the ips glow something to beware off?
like if i enter a dark cave in skyrim will i see that ips glow?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Whats thw diffrence between ips glow and backlight bleeding?
> is the ips glow something to beware off?
> like if i enter a dark cave in skyrim will i see that ips glow?


IPS glow is just an artifact of the technology itself. It's something that all IPS type monitors will have to varying degrees (PLS and AHVA being variations on IPS technology, which was originally invented by LG Display). It becomes more apparent at extreme viewing angles. With a 27" monitor you'll want to sit as far away from the screen as possible so that you reduce the glow because your viewing angle becomes less extreme.

Backlight bleeding is as the name suggests, the backlight shining through the screen on a black screen. Ideally a black screen will be perfectly black, but in practice no panel is 100% perfect and therefor some will have a bit of backlight bleeding. Typically it's seen around the edges of the screen, perhaps because the panel isn't perfectly flush with the bezel, allowing some light from the backlight to bleed through.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> IPS glow is just an artifact of the technology itself. It's something that all IPS type monitors will have to varying degrees (PLS and AHVA being variations on IPS technology, which was originally invented by LG Display). It becomes more apparent at extreme viewing angles. With a 27" monitor you'll want to sit as far away from the screen as possible so that you reduce the glow because your viewing angle becomes less extreme.
> 
> Backlight bleeding is as the name suggests, the backlight shining through the screen on a black screen. Ideally a black screen will be perfectly black, but in practice no panel is 100% perfect and therefor some will have a bit of backlight bleeding. Typically it's seen around the edges of the screen, perhaps because the panel isn't perfectly flush with the bezel, allowing some light from the backlight to bleed through.


So for gaming in dark places like skyrim caves
ips glow wont be an issue like the backlight bleeding right?


----------



## ExGreyFox

I just hope this time around the new Swift isn't plagued by the same QC horror issues the current one is. I think the current Swift had some stupid high failure rate of over 20% or something like that.


----------



## medgart

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-Hardware-154105/Videos/Computex-2015-Asus-Swift-ROG-PG279Q-1160799/

It looks like the biggest problem with this monitor will be the ips glow in the bottom right corner, so it probably uses the same M270DAN02.3 AU Optronics AHVA (IPS-type) panel that's in the Acer XB270HU and Asus MG279Q. The good thing is that unlike the other ROG SWIFT PG278Q, this one won't have pixel inversion as no users have reported pixel inversion on the Acer so far, bad thing is that on this sample model that is at Computex there's some quite noticeable ips glow in the bottom right corner.

Some users have reported that the ips glow actually disappears in time or at least it's quite less noticeable and distracting. Anyone can confirm that?


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExGreyFox*
> 
> I just hope this time around the new Swift isn't plagued by the same QC horror issues the current one is. I think the current Swift had some stupid high failure rate of over 20% or something like that.


I was close to get the pg278q and i knew its a risk and that there is a big chance ill get a bad one
now we have this one
lets hope its better


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> A short video I found:
> 
> https://youtu.be/b7x4uIiGOHg
> 
> At 0:05 you can see its glow or backlightbleeding, at 0:15 you can get a clue about the coating.


I don't want to break anyone's party here, but that looks atrocious. I'l get flamed for it because people want it to be next best thing, and honestly so do I, but lets be honest now. That screen is most likely going to end up being 900 US dollars or 1000 euro's.

Btw looking at the video again, where is the 3D Vision support? Its not there. It also misses the 3D Vision sticker. Tbh I'm thinking more and more that the original RoG Swift will still be sold alongside the IPS Swift to go along with it as a choice. I don't think the IPS is going to replace the original Swift. RoG Swift is still master of backlight strobing for high motion clarity addicts like me as well. Maybe i'm being cynical, but so far I'm not digging it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> A short video I found:
> 
> https://youtu.be/b7x4uIiGOHg
> 
> At 0:05 you can see its glow or backlightbleeding, at 0:15 you can get a clue about the coating.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to break anyone's party here, but that looks atrocious. I'l get flamed for it because people want it to be next best thing, and honestly so do I, but lets be honest now. That screen is most likely going to end up being 900 US dollars or 1000 euro's.
Click to expand...

You're right. At these price points, it's not unreasonable to expect brands to apply a polarizer or something similar (assuming that's possible for modern panels).


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're right. At these price points, it's not unreasonable to expect brands to apply a polarizer or something similar (assuming that's possible for modern panels).


A polarizing filter? First time I hear such a term. Wouldn't that detract from the image quality in general though? Imo the RoG Swift is much better then the Acer panel, but the biggest downside is the agressive anti-glare coating, thats the only thing that holds it from being the best monitor for me personally. This new IPS Swift feels like Asus jumping the IPS hype bandwagon due to everyone being all hyped over Acer's screen. Including guys like LinusTechTip that have no credible objectivity in my opinion. The general opinion is more mixed, plenty of people returned the Acer and bought themselves the Swift, because for some of us its the better screen.

I think Asus needs to do what EVGA does with their graphics card line-up. Something like a RoG Swift Classified? RoG Swift kingpin edition? RoG Swift Light Coating edition? Hahaha probably worst idea ever.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> A polarizing filter? First time I hear such a term. Wouldn't that detract from the image quality in general though?


LCD panels already linearly polarize the light that comes out of them. A polarizing filter won't do anything but reduce display brightness.

Polarizing filters were used on CRTs back in the day, they had an actual function there. They're redundant on an LCD monitor.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I don't want to break anyone's party here, but that looks atrocious. I'l get flamed for it because people want it to be next best thing, and honestly so do I, but lets be honest now. That screen is most likely going to end up being 900 US dollars or 1000 euro's.
> 
> Btw looking at the video again, where is the 3D Vision support? Its not there. It also misses the 3D Vision sticker. Tbh I'm thinking more and more that the original RoG Swift will still be sold alongside the IPS Swift to go along with it as a choice. I don't think the IPS is going to replace the original Swift. RoG Swift is still master of backlight strobing for high motion clarity addicts like me as well. Maybe i'm being cynical, but so far I'm not digging it.


I highly doubt that will be the price. The Acer one sells for $750/€800, if their prices are so much higher most people will still consider the Acer as an option.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Considering Asus Strix 980 TI release date is estimated around July/August. I wouldn't be surprised if this PG279Q release follows right after by end of August.


----------



## Strider49

I just hope ASUS doesn't mess up gamma this time like they did with the PG278Q.


----------



## DFroN

PG279Q could come as soon as August and will cost $800 according to PCGamer
http://www.pcgamer.com/144-hz-g-sync-ips-asus-pg2749q-monitor-coming-q3-for-800/


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> PG279Q could come as soon as August and will cost $800 according to PCGamer
> http://www.pcgamer.com/144-hz-g-sync-ips-asus-pg2749q-monitor-coming-q3-for-800/


As I predicted, they will most likely want to allign release closely together with the Strix 980 TI.

What I wonder is how they will go about with the naming scheme.
The PG278Q is called the Swift, MG279Q is called Dominator, if the PG279Q gets a different naming scheme as well, then I'm betting both monitors will be sold as seperate choices rather then the IPS replacing the Swift.
Swift having the fastest backlight strobe at 120Hz ULMB and 3D Vision, whilst the IPS besides gaming, will allow for multi-purpose use for things such as art, bright photo-editing, console gaming and viewing angles for any movie enthousiast. Lets call it the PG279Q RoG Champion for the sake of argument.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I just hope ASUS doesn't mess up gamma this time like they did with the PG278Q.


I think we will have other things to worry about besides Gamma now that they've gone for a IPS panel.
I looked at Asus RoG site and saw this.

I don't think thats just viewing angle either...


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I think we will have other things to worry about besides Gamma now that they've gone for a IPS panel.
> I looked at Asus RoG site and saw this.
> 
> I don't think thats just viewing angle either...


There's no way it looks like that in person, the camera exposure etc will be greatly exaggerating the glow. Just look at the background above the monitor.

That's not to say there won't be issues with glow, but not to that extent. Nobody would accept that monitor.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I think we will have other things to worry about besides Gamma now that they've gone for a IPS panel.
> I looked at Asus RoG site and saw this.
> 
> I don't think thats just viewing angle either...


That glow...
Im not sure what would be better idea to do the swift or ips version

We will have to wait and see the reviews


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> There's no way it looks like that in person, the camera exposure etc will be greatly exaggerating the glow. Just look at the background above the monitor.
> 
> That's not to say there won't be issues with glow, but not to that extent. Nobody would accept that monitor.


i hope thats true
Again we will have to wait for reviews


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> There's no way it looks like that in person, the camera exposure etc will be greatly exaggerating the glow. Just look at the background above the monitor.
> 
> That's not to say there won't be issues with glow, but not to that extent. Nobody would accept that monitor.


Well thats the nature of photos, they always exxagerate things. I'm bracing myself for IPS bleed, clouding, backlight bleed and panel uniformity issues. But its either that, or the worst agressive anti-glare coating known to man in the history of the mother of all monitors. Damn you Asus.


----------



## sakete

So much confusion in this thread. Guys, all I see on that picture is IPS Glow. No bleeding or clouding. Just Glow. And that's *normal* for IPS type panels. You WILL see that at extremer angles. And a camera will always exaggerate what it looks like in real life. It's a trade off with IPS vs TN. Get good viewing angles and colors vs. a bit of glow with darker content at extremer angles (more noticeable on larger screens such as 27" vs. smaller such as 24"), or get don't get glow but have worse viewing angels and colors with TN. Take your pick









For me personally, glow is a minor trade-off for having good viewing angles and colors, since next to gaming I also do a lot of photography work and then TN panels are simply a no go for me!


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So much confusion in this thread. Guys, all I see on that picture is IPS Glow. No bleeding or clouding. Just Glow. And that's *normal* for IPS type panels. You WILL see that at extremer angles. And a camera will always exaggerate what it looks like in real life. It's a trade off with IPS vs TN. Get good viewing angles and colors vs. a bit of glow with darker content at extremer angles (more noticeable on larger screens such as 27" vs. smaller such as 24"), or get don't get glow but have worse viewing angels and colors with TN. Take your pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me personally, glow is a minor trade-off for having good viewing angles and colors, since next to gaming I also do a lot of photography work and then TN panels are simply a no go for me!


Yes true, I agree. The new IPS PG279Q will be a multi-purpose monitor, rather then like the Swift wich is only focused for gaming. Although I am of the opinion that most artists who do either artwork or bright photo editing or movie enthousiasts or console gamers will usually go for a seperate monitor or tv.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Yes true, I agree. The new IPS PG279Q will be a multi-purpose monitor, rather then like the Swift wich is only focused for gaming. Although I am of the opinion that most artists who do either artwork or bright photo editing or movie enthousiasts or console gamers will usually go for a seperate monitor or tv.


Ideally I would like to have a wide-gamut Eizo CG or NEC SpectraView monitor for photography work. But it's only a hobby, don't do it professionally so can't justify the cost (those monitors cost $1500+). But those screens are amazing in terms of quality and uniformity though. Top of the line!


----------



## iamhollywood5

What's the difference between this monitor (PG279Q) and the MG279Q? Just G-sync?


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> What's the difference between this monitor (PG279Q) and the MG279Q? Just G-sync?


Besides the Nvidia features G-Sync, ULMB and 3D Vision it has the slim bezel design of the original ROG Swift and G-Sync works in the complete refreshrate range in opposite to the MG279Q where FreeSync only works between 35 and 90 Hz.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Besides the Nvidia features G-Sync, ULMB and 3D Vision it has the slim bezel design of the original ROG Swift and G-Sync works in the complete refreshrate range in opposite to the MG279Q where FreeSync only works between 35 and 90 Hz.


Gotcha. Even considering those additional things, the $200 premium seems particularly egregious. Not sure it's worth it. I definitely want some kind of 1440p 144hz IPS monitor, I guess in a couple weeks when I choose between Fury and 980 Ti, that will kinda make my monitor choice for me.


----------



## MrManolas

What graphics card u need to run this new monitor Asus ROG Swift PG279Q ...Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming sli is ok..?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrManolas*
> 
> What graphics card u need to run this new monitor Asus ROG Swift PG279Q ...Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming sli is ok..?


I think you would have the odd vram issue which would worsen in time but for gpu processing power it would be good, but would still not push the monitor to it's limit consistently.

I would think the 6gb of the 980 ti is much more appropriate for such a setup over the next couple of years, and you'd benefit from the added horsepower.

Running my swift on one 980, I felt the vram limit in certain situations.


----------



## MrManolas

ok bro maybe i buy the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q for my sistem with gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming sli..i thing i dont have any problem to play maximum settings


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrManolas*
> 
> ok bro maybe i buy the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q for my sistem with gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming sli..i thing i dont have any problem to play maximum settings


SLI 970 should be fine. You'll only experience a couple of hitches when certain games draw too much VRAM. You can just turn anti-aliasing down and reduce the texture quality by one notch. As much as I hate what nVidia did with the 970, 4GB is enough for 1440p gaming. It's enough for 4K gaming-SLI 980's testifies to this. It's simply not ideal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Gotcha. Even considering those additional things, the $200 premium seems particularly egregious. Not sure it's worth it. I definitely want some kind of 1440p 144hz IPS monitor, I guess in a couple weeks when I choose between Fury and 980 Ti, that will kinda make my monitor choice for me.


This is my situation. If Fury is more expensive than the 980ti, the savings made from buying a Freesync monitor won't be as high. Gsync as a technology interests me more, and I'm more likely to buy an nVidia GPU in the future. But if Fury is the same price as a 980ti, I'll buy a BenQ XL2730Z TN panel or possibly splurge for the ASUS IPS.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrManolas*
> 
> What graphics card u need to run this new monitor Asus ROG Swift PG279Q ...Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming sli is ok..?


980ti is the best single card to pair with this monitor.


----------



## MrManolas

Yea bro but 1200 euros is to high for me?


----------



## Darius40e10

4ms ?? too slow for me


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius40e10*
> 
> 4ms ?? too slow for me


New account just so you can troll?


----------



## ozea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius40e10*
> 
> 4ms ?? too slow for me


I would like to meet a person who can tell the difference from 1ms panel display if they both have the same input lag. Impossible.

I'm really looking forward for this model! I hope they'll get the quality control together with the backlight bleed and IPS glow.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius40e10*
> 
> 4ms ?? too slow for me


stupid comment.

6ms are enough for display 144 fps.

It is math


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> 980ti is the best single card to pair with this monitor.


Sure why not? Pair a GPU that isn't out yet with a monitor that also hasn't been released. I reckon this is the first time in a while that we have seen monitor tech actually be slightly ahead of modern GPU computing power. Even my two GTX 980s aren't quite enough to push the XB270HU consistently to its 144 Hz refresh rate. Although I am a sucker for high graphics settings vs high refresh rate in games like the Witcher 3. With graphics settings all on ultra I am averaging in the high 70s low 80s so far (8 hours played), but I just don't want to turn anything down in this game.

In hindsight I am glad I didn't fall for the cheaper 970s back when they were first released.


----------



## tkrushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sure why not? Pair a GPU that isn't out yet with a monitor that also hasn't been released.


That GPU is very much out.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkrushing*
> 
> That GPU is very much out.


Yepp, for almost a week now.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkrushing*
> 
> That GPU is very much out.


I lost track of time there, touche it is actually out. I have been focused on monitor talk for the last few months so I have grown accustomed to broken promises and long delays...


----------



## Strider49

That lower right corner...


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I think you would have the odd vram issue which would worsen in time but for gpu processing power it would be good, but would still not push the monitor to it's limit consistently.
> 
> I would think the 6gb of the 980 ti is much more appropriate for such a setup over the next couple of years, and you'd benefit from the added horsepower.
> 
> Running my swift on one 980, I felt the vram limit in certain situations.


Why buy a 1440p 144 Hz monitor if you crank all settings up on a single 980?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lower right corner...


Looks more like a reflection. There's probably XX people with mobile phones and cameras in the background.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Why buy a 1440p 144 Hz monitor if you crank all settings up on a single 980?
> Looks more like a reflection. There's probably XX people with mobile phones and cameras in the background.


That looks like BLB to me, keep in mind though that at a show floor they likely have the brightness cranked all the way up which makes a huge difference in BLB. Even still that looks less severe than 2 out of the 3 Acer XB270HUs that I've seen in person.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Considering it's seen at an angle, i'd say that's straight up AHVA glow.

edit: never mind. I see what you guys mean. Definitely BLB.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> stupid comment.
> 
> 6ms are enough for display 144 fps.
> 
> It is math


One of the XB270hu owners had stated above 100 fps it was very equal to his TN Swift for motion clarity, but once he started dipping below 100 fps the ghosting was 'slightly' more obvious in comparison. Seems like a fair trade considering the benefits.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lower right corner...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Looks more like a reflection. There's probably XX people with mobile phones and cameras in the background.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> *That looks like BLB* to me, keep in mind though that at a show floor they likely have the brightness cranked all the way up which makes a huge difference in BLB. Even still that looks less severe than 2 out of the 3 Acer XB270HUs that I've seen in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OMG ... and that's a major show quality example! ... WHHHAAA








Strider ... +R for the find









Lass3 ... Reflection? ... NOPE ... I've disassembled a few Korean 1440p's/120Hz to fix BLB and the results are amazing. That is BLB, same problem we see with "some" of the XB270HU's ...








I still don't understand why no-one hasn't attempted a BLB fix with the ACER ... maybe because it's $800???
But if it's fixable much like the QNIX's/Catleaps with amazing results then someone has to give it a try ... soon?

@juano ... "QFT"! ... +R









PS @ Strider ... I'm going to link this in the Acer XB270HU thread


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Why buy a 1440p 144 Hz monitor if you crank all settings up on a single 980?


I don't know, so I bought two 980 ti's.


----------



## milkbreak

How long does it usually take for Asus monitors to hit the market after being announced?


----------



## The EX1

Asus takes a very long time normally. The TN Swifts had delay after delay. They are also slow to market with some of their GPU models (Ares III for example).


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Why buy a 1440p 144 Hz monitor if you crank all settings up on a single 980?


Because a lot of games you can still have high fps while cranking up all the settings.

E.g. Mobas and older games.


----------



## HandGunPat

Just picked up a VG248QE, looks like this new monitor will be my upgrade along with with 980 Ti(s)


----------



## meowth2

asus responding to acer, let's see how much price will be higher than acer


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> asus responding to acer, let's see how much price will be higher than acer


Again, I don't know where people get this stuff. It's not Asus "responding" to Acer if they are using Acer/AUO's panel. It more like a rebranded panel with a different stand and frame. Coincidence that both companies have released/announced nearly identical Xsync monitors, three (one Freesync and two Gsync) 27" 120-144Hz IPS monitors, and two 34" 72 Hz IPS variants?

I suppose whatever makes some of you guys feel better about waiting...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> asus responding to acer, let's see how much price will be higher than acer
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't know where people get this stuff. It's not Asus "responding" to Acer if they are using Acer/AUO's panel. It more like a rebranded panel with a different stand and frame. Coincidence that both companies have released/announced nearly identical Xsync monitors, three (one Freesync and two Gsync) 27" 120-144Hz IPS monitors, and two 34" 72 Hz IPS variants?
> 
> I suppose whatever makes some of you guys feel better about waiting...
Click to expand...

Some brands pay for the superior cherry picking, though.

It's part of a company's QC.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Some brands pay for the superior cherry picking, though.
> 
> It's part of a company's QC.


Well in this case I think it could benefit Asus learning from Acer's QC mistake, but I really don't know. The Swift was seemingly the first joint gaming venture between both and Asus was the guinea pig to set the market so to speak.

I have nothing against Asus, I buy and own their products and have owned their monitors. They are a reputable gaming company while Acer really isn't, yet. The cooperation between the two makes sense because of that. Asus may very well make some changes and put out a more polished product, but that really remains to be seen. I think some people are just caught up the branding and are looking for the pot at the end of the rainbow. The XB270HU has been a total crap shoot for some.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well in this case I think it could benefit Asus learning from Acer's QC mistake, but I really don't know. The Swift was seemingly the first joint gaming venture between both and Asus was the guinea pig to set the market so to speak.
> 
> I have nothing against Asus, I buy and own their products and have owned their monitors. They are a reputable gaming company while Acer really isn't, yet. The cooperation between the two makes sense because of that. Asus may very well make some changes and put out a more polished product, but that really remains to be seen. I think some people are just caught up the branding and are looking for the pot at the end of the rainbow. The XB270HU has been a total crap shoot for some.


Why do you say joint venture?
I have no immediate knowledge of how something like that works, but I feel like AUO would R&D the panel and then companies like Asus/Acer purchase them.
I doubt Acer and ASUS funded R&D together.
Acer could have been first to market due to some deal, or maybe they just got their product together a little faster.

Who knows.
I am asking because I am curious of what you may know that I don't, that is all.


----------



## phaseshift

so any release dates yet for the 4k version?


----------



## tkrushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Again, I don't know where people get this stuff. It's not Asus "responding" to Acer if they are using Acer/AUO's panel. It more like a rebranded panel with a different stand and frame. Coincidence that both companies have released/announced nearly identical Xsync monitors, three (one Freesync and two Gsync) 27" 120-144Hz IPS monitors, and two 34" 72 Hz IPS variants?
> 
> I suppose whatever makes some of you guys feel better about waiting...


So, as someone who is just about to sell my BenQ 120hz 1080p panel and go 1440p gsync, what is your opinion on what I should do? I've just recently been in the market and have read about the QC issues so I'm not sure what to do since there isn't much to choose from right now in the 1440p 120+hz market. I do want some good IPS or IPS like color goodness though. Honestly if one of these is even close I would bite. I'm more addicted to 100+fps feel than color fidelity honestly but I would love to have a little of both worlds.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkrushing*
> 
> So, as someone who is just about to sell my BenQ 120hz 1080p panel and go 1440p gsync, what is your opinion on what I should do? I've just recently been in the market and have read about the QC issues so I'm not sure what to do since there isn't much to choose from right now in the 1440p 120+hz market.


Well your surely not the only one in that boat. If you don't mind waiting for the Asus then that is a possibility. If you don't want to wait and don't mind playing the lottery (like we all do in this industry) then get the Acer. I was lucky and got an excellent panel from Acer (along with many others), but I have also read the issues being posted in the forums. I am just pointing out that both monitors are based on the same design from AU Optronic's (a division of Acer Group) panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Why do you say joint venture?...
> 
> Who knows.
> I am asking because I am curious of what you may know that I don't, that is all.


I don't have any insider information, I'm just reading the writing on the wall. It seems like they are obviously not competing with one another and Acer could have easily decided to just release their own Swift, XB270HU, and 34" Predator. I am guessing they didn't because they are not very prominent in the gaming market yet. They have just decided to break into it with their Predator line, but they must have been hesitant to try to appeal with the gaming crowd all of the sudden. Enter Asus, who has been a long standing prominent player in the gaming hardware market. Rebranding isn't anything new in this industry, so yes it is possible that Asus has just purchased the rights to manufacturer Acer's panel. But to me it looks like it something that will mutually benefit both of them...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well your surely not the only one in that boat. If you don't mind waiting for the Asus then that is a possibility. If you don't want to wait and don't mind playing the lottery (like we all do in this industry) then get the Acer. I was lucky and got an excellent panel from Acer (along with many others), but I have also read the issues being posted in the forums. I am just pointing out that both monitors are based on the same design from AU Optronic's (a division of Acer Group) panel.
> I don't have any insider information, I'm just reading the writing on the wall. It seems like they are obviously not competing with one another and Acer could have easily decided to just release their own Swift, XB270HU, and 34" Predator. I am guessing they didn't because they are not very prominent in the gaming market yet. They have just decided to break into it with their Predator line, but they must have been hesitant to try to appeal with the gaming crowd all of the sudden. Enter Asus, who has been a long standing prominent player in the gaming hardware market. Rebranding isn't anything new in this industry, so yes it is possible that Asus has just purchased the rights to manufacturer Acer's panel. But to me it looks like it something that will mutually benefit both of them...


It is most likely the same monitor, but one can hope that they've done better QS as you and others mentioned. However, it's not just the specifications that are important when you're shelling out so much money, it shouldn't look like the monitor is purchased in Toys R Us. I want the monitor to be aesthetically pleasing, or at least somewhat pleasing.

The Asus monitor is appealing to me, and has the specifications I desire. Therefore, I will more than likely buy it.


----------



## StrongForce

That is a sexy screen... subbing to this thread, hope they release it soon..


----------



## sakete

So any of you guys hear of any new rumors on this screen? Mainly, the release date?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So any of you guys hear of any new rumors on this screen? Mainly, the release date?


August/September seems to be it mostly, as Asus guy in Computex said ''late summer months''. As for rumours, no idea.


----------



## MrManolas

what price has this monitor..?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrManolas*
> 
> what price has this monitor..?


Nobody knows. If I had to guess, it will be only slightly more expensive then the current Acer.


----------



## Wozzathelad

It's all gone quiet. I was ready to pull the trigger on the Acer XB270HU, when news of this broke.

Mid to end of Q3 is the only info out there. So expect it in September. Looking at the price of the TN panel Swift (PG278Q), this will not be cheap, but hey..you can't take money with you!.


----------



## MrManolas

I THING THIS NEW ROG MONITOR IS UP 1000 EUROS


----------



## DFroN

I'm waiting for this monitor before deciding what to buy, I think we'll be lucky to see it in Q3 though given Asus' recent monitor release history. The original Swift seemed to take ages to release and they showed the 4K Swift back in January and no release date since for that.

I'm expecting around £800 here.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> I'm waiting for this monitor before deciding what to buy, I think we'll be lucky to see it in Q3 though given Asus' recent monitor release history. The original Swift seemed to take ages to release and they showed the 4K Swift back in January and no release date since for that.
> 
> I'm expecting around £800 here.


It would be ridiculous for Asus to charge $1000 for this monitor. But I'm afraid they will and people will still buy it. If that happens I might just have to stick with the Acer, as much as I really hate the glossy bezel (hideous!!).


----------



## LogiTekkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> I'm waiting for this monitor before deciding what to buy, I think we'll be lucky to see it in Q3 though given Asus' recent monitor release history. The original Swift seemed to take ages to release and they showed the 4K Swift back in January and no release date since for that.
> 
> I'm expecting around £800 here.


Yeah I think £800 would have to be the absolute maximum they could charge for it. I'm hoping for it to be closer to the £700 mark.

Currently the TN ROG Swift is price around the £580 mark, and the Acer XB270HU equivalent is sitting at the £680 mark...With this in mind, can they really expect people to pay over a hundred pounds more for what is essentially the same screen?

But people are right, it looks bloody sexual comapred to the Acer, and that can come at a price. £760 I think it will cost.


----------



## fat4l

I will either buy "old" swift or this new one ! Depends whats better


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I will either buy "old" swift or this new one ! Depends whats better


Well, if you can live with a bit of IPS glow, the new Asus PG279Q will no doubt be better. Better viewing angles, more accurate colors.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Well, if you can live with a bit of IPS glow, the new Acer PG279Q will no doubt be better. Better viewing angles, more accurate colors.


Asus *








Anyway I have never seen any IPS on my own eyes so I have no idea whats the real difference in colours. The only thing Im scared of is 4ms vs 1ms(old swift) response time.... I liek to play 1st person shooters..


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Asus *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I have never seen any IPS on my own eyes so I have no idea whats the real difference in colours. The only thing Im scared of is 4ms vs 1ms(old swift) response time.... I liek to play 1st person shooters..


It's my understanding that in practice there is no noticeable difference between 4ms and 1ms. Look at it this way, the max refresh rate is 144Hz. That is 144 frames per second. One second is 1,000ms. 1,000/144 = 6.94ms. Basically, a faster response time than 6.94ms is not really necessary, as the screen will not have to redraw faster than that since it's limited by it's maximum refresh rate. So 4ms is plenty fast, as frames are being redrawn every 6.94ms.


----------



## toncij

Wow, so we will get 34" wide 144Hz screens? Really? This sounds very nice. I might just buy such display. Especially since it is a VA not TN and not IPS. 1080 will be easily running on single card like TitanX at max details in most games...

I see none of these are ready before end of year...


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> It's my understanding that in practice there is no noticeable difference between 4ms and 1ms. Look at it this way, the max refresh rate is 144Hz. That is 144 frames per second. One second is 1,000ms. 1,000/144 = 6.94ms. Basically, a faster response time than 6.94ms is not really necessary, as the screen will not have to redraw faster than that since it's limited by it's maximum refresh rate. So 4ms is plenty fast, as frames are being redrawn every 6.94ms.


But don't you have to add that 4ms on top of the 6.94ms? And that is with 144 fps


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> But don't you have to add that 4ms on top of the 6.94ms?


What people generally mean when they say that kind of thing is that every pixel will have transitioned to its target color before the next frame is displayed. Obviously, if most of the frame time is spent transitioning, your perception of the colors will not be accurate. However, at 144 frames per second, virtually no frame is mostly transition time as colors don't change drastically (because sequential frames at 144 Hz are only very subtly different).


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> But don't you have to add that 4ms on top of the 6.94ms? And that is with 144 fps


Yea very true, below 100fps multiple folks have said the TN Swift's motion clarity with ULMB or GSYNC is definitely better than the Acer IPS. That doesn't turn me off though, the whole point of getting the Asus STRIX 980 Ti will be to maintain above 100 for the most part.

Or someone could come up with a damn tutorial on how to take the AG coating off the PG278Q and I won't have to worry about switching over


----------



## thrgk

wait so for games like Arma 3, where fps is 30-50 even with 2 980Ti's, asus is better? Is this because its TN and below 100fps it helps not having that 4ms lag?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Or someone could come up with a damn tutorial on how to take the AG coating off the PG278Q and I won't have to worry about switching over


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674033

It's not the Swift, but once you've gotten inside the casing, it should be the same procedure.


----------



## phaseshift

what about the 4k variant!? when is the release date!!!


----------



## Pragmatist

I find it odd that there hasn't been much said about this monitor since computex, or so. There should be more hype as well, because it has the g-sync v2 and the ROG boys might make further improvements to the monitor compared to the Acer variant.

Kinda annoyed by the lack of information, and advertisement.


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I find it odd that there hasn't been much said about this monitor since computex, or so. There should be more hype as well, because it has the g-sync v2 and the ROG boys might make further improvements to the monitor compared to the Acer variant.
> 
> Kinda annoyed by the lack of information, and advertisement.


Fully agreed. We know it's the same panel as the Acer, so assuming the monitors at Computex weren't mock-ups, then why the delay until Q3?

My only guess is that Acer have the exclusive rights to the panel for so many units, and then Asus then get their allocation. Add that to the quality control issues that some were experiencing on the Predator and maybe Asus don't want to commit to a release date before they're happy with the product?.

Either way, it should be here by the end of September, which gives my wallet a chance to recover after getting a 980 Ti.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wozzathelad*
> 
> Fully agreed. We know it's the same panel as the Acer, so assuming the monitors at Computex weren't mock-ups, then why the delay until Q3?
> 
> My only guess is that Acer have the exclusive rights to the panel for so many units, and then Asus then get their allocation. Add that to the quality control issues that some were experiencing on the Predator and maybe Asus don't want to commit to a release date before they're happy with the product?.
> 
> Either way, it should be here by the end of September, which gives my wallet a chance to recover after getting a 980 Ti.


Asus clearly stated that they are still developing the monitor. From the way they said it I think we won't see this monitor until 2016.

I sure hope I'm wrong anyway, if both Acer and Asus release their monitors there might be some prices war and we'll be able to buy it cheaper.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Asus clearly stated that they are still developing the monitor. From the way they said it I think we won't see this monitor until 2016.
> 
> I sure hope I'm wrong anyway, if both Acer and Asus release their monitors there might be some prices war and we'll be able to buy it cheaper.


2016? get your facts right man, they clearly said it will be late summer months or 3 Quarter of 2015


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> 2016? get your facts right man, they clearly said it will be late summer months or 3 Quarter of 2015


They said Asus Swift was going to be available March 2014, wasn't available until October, and no one had stock. Wasn't until March 2015 that it became widely available. If Asus said q3 2016, don't expexct it until q1-q2 2016.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> 2016? get your facts right man, they clearly said it will be late summer months or 3 Quarter of 2015


Ops, sorry my mistake man. I thought I was in the thread about the 21:9 one, this is the 16:9 one


----------



## atomicus

Damn annoying if this won't be out until 2016... I've ruled out the Acer because of all the problems I've read about, plus I really can't stand the look of it. Doesn't look like a premium product at all. The Asus is much nicer... hopefully they can QC it properly!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> They said Asus Swift was going to be available March 2014, wasn't available until October, and no one had stock. Wasn't until March 2015 that it became widely available. If Asus said q3 2016, don't expexct it until q1-q2 2016.


Actually i followed the swift very closely and owned one for about a week but sent it back cause of quality issues and never bothered with another. They were getting into the hands of owners starting in August of 2014, albeit very limited supply. I got mine around October, and towards November/December they started to become easily available. If Asus says Q3 of 2015, thats anywhere from now until September, so i reckon it'll be the same thing as the swift with some units getting into peoples hands at the end of august, if not then September. I can wait, as i too cant stand the look of the Acer's enclosure and those hideous glossy bezels.


----------



## Raven19x

I'm in no particular rush since my Korean monitor is serving me very nicely. I did just pick up a 980 Ti and would like to join the G-Sync party whenever this comes out.


----------



## toncij

I'm interested to see how much difference does 144Hz makes compared to 75Hz of the Acer wide 21:9. 21:9 would be perfect with high refresh but 1440 is available only at 75 atm...
Technically, 75Hz should be the upper perceivable limit.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm interested to see how much difference does 144Hz makes compared to 75Hz of the Acer wide 21:9. 21:9 would be perfect with high refresh but 1440 is available only at 75 atm...
> Technically, 75Hz should be the upper perceivable limit.


If 75Hz is the upper limit, I don't know what the thousands of people gaming above that are smoking, because it seems to get universal praise. So unless it's something of an Emperor's new clothes scenario, I find it hard to believe 75 is the limit of our perception. Besides, it wouldn't really matter if it was... that horse has long since bolted. It's firmly embedded in the hardcore gamer's psyche that 120/144Hz is the best.... nothing will change that now.


----------



## benbenkr

I know this is an Asus topic, but I wish Dell, BenQ, Samsung and LG also comes out with their G-sync monitors.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> If 75Hz is the upper limit, I don't know what the thousands of people gaming above that are smoking, because it seems to get universal praise. So unless it's something of an Emperor's new clothes scenario, I find it hard to believe 75 is the limit of our perception. Besides, it wouldn't really matter if it was... that horse has long since bolted. It's firmly embedded in the hardcore gamer's psyche that 120/144Hz is the best.... nothing will change that now.


For most people. 75Hz should theoretically be the limit of when, if you go lower, you see dramatic change (60Hz to 75Hz is very visible). But 75Hz to 120Hz difference should be only slight.
Personally, I think I can discern 75Hz and 144Hz, but I must say I see 75 to 144 as much less of a difference than 60 to 75 - which obviously confirms the theory.

I presume and agree more can't hurt.







PWM of LEDs is made to flicker in 240Hz range to avoid people see it or in any way perceive the flickering. I'd guess we should strive for the same in our screens.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I see 75 to 144 as much less of a difference than 60 to 75 - which obviously confirms the theory.


The theory is confirmed by a single subjective account that happens to be yours?

k.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The theory is confirmed by a single subjective account that happens to be yours?
> 
> k.


No, you should read slower.

That is a theory that I call as such, but it is a scientific thing and it has probably been tested on many more than 1 person. I just say that, as far as I care, even I can confirm (for myself and myself only) that it is indeed probably true.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Asus clearly stated that they are still developing the monitor. From the way they said it I think we won't see this monitor until 2016.
> 
> I sure hope I'm wrong anyway, if both Acer and Asus release their monitors there might be some prices war and we'll be able to buy it cheaper.


I have no insider info or anything ... but the clusterxxxx that Acer's XB270HU "Predator" monitor has become (which uses the same panel) has probably given Asus reason to pause momentarily ... I mean, the returns are so bad that Amazon has officially pulled it as something they themselves provide and have placed a prominent "Under Review" notice on the XB270HU page at Amazon.

Myself? I think they would be wise to take their time with it ... I'd rather wait and have a perfect panel than one of the Acer XB270HU fails (which I've had one of, already).


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I have no insider info or anything ... but the clusterxxxx that Acer's XB270HU "Predator" monitor has become (which uses the same panel) has probably given Asus reason to pause momentarily ... I mean, the returns are so bad that Amazon has officially pulled it as something they themselves provide and have placed a prominent "Under Review" notice on the XB270HU page at Amazon.
> 
> Myself? I think they would be wise to take their time with it ... I'd rather wait and have a perfect panel than one of the Acer XB270HU fails (which I've had one of, already).


If you read my reply after the one you quoted you'll see that I posted in the wrong thread. I thought I was posting in the 21:9 3440x1440 monitor thread, this one instead is for the 16:9 one and according to what I've seen written around should be out by the end of summer 

That said, since you mentioned it, Acer did certainly have quite a few QC issues with their first and second batch. After that they recalled the monitor and tested them with a different approach. From what I've seen based on peoples who post in the owner thread the new recent purchased monitors are much much better, and only a few still have issues which is acceptable imo.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The theory is confirmed by a single subjective account that happens to be yours?
> 
> k.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you should read slower.
> 
> That is a theory that I call as such, but it is a scientific thing and it has probably been tested on many more than 1 person. I just say that, as far as I care, even I can confirm (for myself and myself only) that it is indeed probably true.
Click to expand...

So, now you're adding confirmation bias to a theory you read on the Internet somewhere?

k.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> .... theory you read on the Internet somewhere?
> 
> k.


Where did you get that from?

Edit to cut this waste of time discussion: I claim this: the higher the framerate goes, the less is visible difference. Human capability in detecting difference (temporal gaps) is different from person to person and is less with age, higher with training.

And those are scientific facts. It really matters nothing that "gamers all over the world " just the same way as it doesn't absolutely matter anything that "audiophiles all over the world " when we talk about bitrate, audio cables or something like that - or when we talk about latency, lag, etc. - science is factual, possible to check and - undeniable once confirmed.

So, please, I really don't want to listen about gamers that can detect 120 to 144 Hz difference. This is not science, but is enough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEpIwNDeCA

As said before: I don't say you don't or can't see 60 to 144Hz. That has never been said in any of my posts. You can.

If you want some real info on this very complex topic, please refer to this paper http://vision.arc.nasa.gov/publications/Watson-2013-SMPTEMotImag.pdf - it touches a bit on the problem.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> .... theory you read on the Internet somewhere?
> 
> k.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> Edit to cut this waste of time discussion: I claim this: the higher the framerate goes, the less is visible difference. Human capability in detecting difference (temporal gaps) is different from person to person and is less with age, higher with training.
> 
> And those are scientific facts. It really matters nothing that "gamers all over the world " just the same way as it doesn't absolutely matter anything that "audiophiles all over the world " when we talk about bitrate, audio cables or something like that - or when we talk about latency, lag, etc. - science is factual, possible to check and - undeniable once confirmed.
> 
> So, please, I really don't want to listen about gamers that can detect 120 to 144 Hz difference. This is not science, but is enough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEpIwNDeCA
> 
> As said before: I don't say you don't or can't see 60 to 144Hz. That has never been said in any of my posts. You can.
> 
> If you want some real info on this very complex topic, please refer to this paper http://vision.arc.nasa.gov/publications/Watson-2013-SMPTEMotImag.pdf - it touches a bit on the problem.
Click to expand...

Sorry, i didn't read your entire post. You know, just to cut this waste of time discussion.

Here's your premise: "75Hz should theoretically be the limit of when, if you go lower, you see dramatic change (60Hz to 75Hz is very visible). But 75Hz to 120Hz difference should be only slight." - *verbatim*.

If you read it a few times, it'll start to become clear why your theory is silly. You're saying 60-75 is more noticeable than 75-120.

Please.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Sorry, i didn't read your entire post. You know, just to cut this waste of time discussion.
> 
> Here's your premise: "75Hz should theoretically be the limit of when, if you go lower, you see dramatic change (60Hz to 75Hz is very visible). But 75Hz to 120Hz difference should be only slight." - *verbatim*.
> 
> If you read it a few times, it'll start to become clear why your theory is silly. You're saying 60-75 is more noticeable than 75-120.
> 
> Please.


It is. Difference between 30 and 60 is also extremely more visible than difference between 60 and 90. It is a fact, not matter of opinion.


----------



## DocShay

Looks like my late 2015 build has all the goodies I want coming out around then! Skylake...DX12 (To determine 980ti Hybrid or Fury X), Fall Out 4 and now this monitor!









Question though; aside brand loyalty and cosmetics - What does this display offer over the Acer one floating around? I had been eyeing that one for awhile.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocShay*
> 
> Question though; aside brand loyalty and cosmetics - What does this display offer over the Acer one floating around? I had been eyeing that one for awhile.


They use the same panel by all accounts, but HOPEFULLY it will have gone through proper QC, as the Acer has been beset with all kinds of issues... BLB, stuck pixels etc... they don't seem to have treated it with the attention that a premium priced monitor demands. Also, in regards to cosmetics, the Acer LOOKS cheap, which really doesn't help (that glossy piano black plastic does it ZERO favours). The Asus looks more worthy of what is all but guaranteed to be an expensive price tag.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It is. Difference between 30 and 60 is also extremely more visible than difference between 60 and 90. It is a fact, not matter of opinion.


And how does 30-60 vs 60-90 pertain to the comment chain?

I would never disagree with you because you're talking about the exact same frequency delta in a progression that tends towards diminishing returns.

60-75 vs 75-120 is not the same as 30-60 vs 60-90. You're just doing damage control now.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Technically, 75Hz should be the upper perceivable limit.


You'd be surprised at just how amazing the human eye is and what it's upper limit is - it's much more capable then a lot of "gamers" actually realise









If you had said around 200Hz was the upper limit, then you would be in the ball park


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> You'd be surprised at just how amazing the human eye is and what it's upper limit is - it's much more capable then a lot of "gamers" actually realise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had said around 200Hz was the upper limit, then you would be in the ball park


Please look up some of my posts. I suggest 240 as best option.

Scientifically average 50 is fine, 60 is great, 75 is what most would notice in most cases, but I did say that you can see diff. for north from much higher than that.

I've mentioned that even LED lightning flickers at 240Hz because you can see it.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> And how does 30-60 vs 60-90 pertain to the comment chain?
> 
> I would never disagree with you because you're talking about the exact same frequency delta in a progression that tends towards diminishing returns.
> 
> 60-75 vs 75-120 is not the same as 30-60 vs 60-90. You're just doing damage control now.


Can you quote a post of mine that states what you claim?


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> And how does 30-60 vs 60-90 pertain to the comment chain?
> 
> I would never disagree with you because you're talking about the exact same frequency delta in a progression that tends towards diminishing returns.
> 
> 60-75 vs 75-120 is not the same as 30-60 vs 60-90. You're just doing damage control now.


I dont see where he said it was the same...

For me personally the jump from 60-96Hz was more apparent than 96-120Hz. I know the former is an increase of 36Hz vs. the latter only being 24Hz, but still it FELT much more drastic.
I have not done the research behind this statement and do not know all of the science behind it but I would certaintly theorize that as frequency increases noticeable gains(to the human eye ofc) will drop off.
I have yet to use a real high speed display w/ 144Hz or ULMB yet.
Looking forward to getting this ASUS panel, maybe their 3440x1440 panel, or maybe their 4k IPS gsync panel. Waiting to see price and final specs on them before I decide.


----------



## -terabyte-

To sum it up quickly, his point was that the higher the refresh rate goes the the less you notice the difference. Which I agree with. Or where you trying to saying a different thing?


----------



## Devnant

Hopefully Asus improves QC for this one, because some of the reviews on Amazon about the PG278Q RoG Swift are downright scarry.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> I dont see where he said it was the same...
> 
> For me personally the jump from 60-96Hz was more apparent than 96-120Hz. I know the former is an increase of 36Hz vs. the latter only being 24Hz, but still it FELT much more drastic.
> I have not done the research behind this statement and do not know all of the science behind it but I would certaintly theorize that as frequency increases noticeable gains(to the human eye ofc) will drop off.
> I have yet to use a real high speed display w/ 144Hz or ULMB yet.
> Looking forward to getting this ASUS panel, maybe their 3440x1440 panel, or maybe their 4k IPS gsync panel. Waiting to see price and final specs on them before I decide.


I did not, he is confused.
I gave a link to NASA document earlier (I think I did) about one part of this problematic. It is even ways more complex than what I claim since it depends on part of your view field, etc., etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> To sum it up quickly, his point was that the higher the refresh rate goes the the less you notice the difference.


Correct.


----------



## Asus11

ips is nice, but hurts my eyes as a daily monitor


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ips is nice, but hurts my eyes as a daily monitor


Can you elaborate?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Can you elaborate?


Is it maybe a badly calibrated display? IPS in general has better, more saturated and precies colors. Hurting eyes may come from too much brightness like with any screen.


----------



## Nicholars

I came to this thread hoping for some news on the monitor,,, and read the last week of comments... What a complete waste of time... A load of people (half of which have not even used over 75hz) arguing about what is the perceptible framerate etc... how ridiculous...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I came to this thread hoping for some news on the monitor,,, and read the last week of comments... What a complete waste of time... A load of people (half of which have not even used over 75hz) arguing about what is the perceptible framerate etc... how ridiculous...


I was the same way. Wish they would take it to PM if they are just going to endlessly bicker back and forth.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ips is nice, but hurts my eyes as a daily monitor


Kind of sounds like the color isn't calibrated and/or the brightness is way up. A good IPS is easy on the eyes when calibrated right.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I came to this thread hoping for some news on the monitor,,, and read the last week of comments... What a complete waste of time... A load of people (half of which have not even used over 75hz) arguing about what is the perceptible framerate etc... how ridiculous...


LoL that's funny was thinking the same thing ... But I enjoyed the Part2 Linus video of him being on the spot for being able to distinguish between 60Hz and 120Hz ... that was funny, any semi-experienced gamer/panel overclocker could tell the difference within seconds ... *HERE*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Kind of sounds like the color isn't calibrated and/or the brightness is way up. A good IPS is easy on the eyes when calibrated right.


Don't forget it could be a PWM problem also


----------



## Nicholars

To me the difference between 60-120 is NIGHT AND DAY I could spot it 100% of the time, if it was 100 vs 144 I would still notice but once you are over about 95 then that is fine and anything else is a bonus


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I was the same way. Wish they would take it to PM if they are just going to endlessly bicker back and forth.


I'm with you! This is the reason I usually end up unsubscribing from most monitor threads because it eventually ends up like this... useless.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> LoL that's funny was thinking the same thing ... But I enjoyed the Part2 Linus video of him being on the spot for being able to distinguish between 60Hz and 120Hz ... that was funny, any semi-experienced gamer/panel overclocker could tell the difference within seconds ... *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget it could be a PWM problem also


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> To me the difference between 60-120 is NIGHT AND DAY I could spot it 100% of the time, if it was 100 vs 144 I would still notice but once you are over about 95 then that is fine and anything else is a bonus


That is absolutely true. Video is only a link to show some think not at all is possible.









Anyway, is there a reason PG278Q would not be able to apply a custom profile in Win8.1?


----------



## hisXLNC

a couple more days until Q3 begins....
-.-


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I'm with you! This is the reason I usually end up unsubscribing from most monitor threads because it eventually ends up like this... useless.


Truth.


----------



## XenoRad

Can't we have a monitor that has both G-Sync and FreeSync or is it some sort of deal with nVidia that prevents having FreeSynce on G-Sync monitors? I'd rather not have to match the video card brand to the monitor if I can avoid it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> Can't we have a monitor that has both G-Sync and FreeSync or is it some sort of deal with nVidia that prevents having FreeSynce on G-Sync monitors? I'd rather not have to match the video card brand to the monitor if I can avoid it.


You probably can, but the monitor would need to have 2 different scalers. And you'd have to use a different input based on which one you're gonna use.

That's not considering if the panel needs some specific adjustments based on either g-sync or freesync. Theorically it is possible, practically no idea.


----------



## LogiTekkers

It would definitely be cool to be able to use either with any graphics card. It's a shame the monitors are not "cross platform" because more interesting Freesync monitors seem to be getting released lately. I guess it's not possible as the G-Sync/Freesync modules I think will be built onto the monitors motherboard...or....monitorboard










I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on this Asus one as the spec is just what im looking for. I'm a bit gutted it doesnt seem to be very hyped up since it has been announced, have only read about it on here at OCN since then.


----------



## toncij

I'm really curious about that new Swift price. Yes, IPS is nice, but yesterday's Swift (jan 2015) I've calibrated today and it is just a tiny little bit short of IPS colours. Vertical angles suck (horizontal are great), but I can live with it for the added speed and expected price difference. Word in the street is that it will cost north of 1000 euro (Swift is 650)....

As far as I care I don't need an IPS. Backlight uniformity on my jan2015 Swift is better than on my 1800€ Dell 5K and any of my other VA and IPS screens I had.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah price will be interesting. Here in the UK, the difference between the ROG Swift (TN) and Acer IPS 144Hz isn't insignificant... and the Acer has all kinds of QC issues. I imagine the Asus IPS will be around the same price as the Acer.

Thing is, despite what you say I have read MANY comments from people who've found the move from IPS to a premium TN panel too hard to stomach. It's a very subjective thing I think.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm really curious about that new Swift price. Yes, IPS is nice, but yesterday's Swift (jan 2015) I've calibrated today and it is just a tiny little bit short of IPS colours. Vertical angles suck (horizontal are great), but I can live with it for the added speed and expected price difference. Word in the street is that it will cost north of 1000 euro (Swift is 650)....
> 
> As far as I care I don't need an IPS. Backlight uniformity on my jan2015 Swift is better than on my 1800€ Dell 5K and any of my other VA and IPS screens I had.


€1000 is way too rich for my blood. Either I'll buy AMD and pick up the MG279Q IPS Freesync monitor for €650 or I'll go with TN Swift and 980ti.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Don't forget it could be a PWM problem also


Oh, yea, flicker is another one that can really screw with people.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah price will be interesting. Here in the UK, the difference between the ROG Swift (TN) and Acer IPS 144Hz isn't insignificant... and the Acer has all kinds of QC issues. I imagine the Asus IPS will be around the same price as the Acer.
> 
> Thing is, despite what you say I have read MANY comments from people who've found the move from IPS to a premium TN panel too hard to stomach. It's a very subjective thing I think.


Acer's QC issues have been mostly fixed with the latest batch from May 2015.


----------



## zealord

sorry to burst in like that without reading all pages. I just ask for a friend, but when is this coming out? any concrete release date?

thanks


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> sorry to burst in like that without reading all pages. I just ask for a friend, but when is this coming out? any concrete release date?
> 
> thanks


Last I heard the monitor should be released in Q3 2015. Other than that there is no more precise release date that I know of.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Last I heard the monitor should be released in Q3 2015. Other than that there is no more precise release date that I know of.


hmm alright thanks.

It shouldn't be too different to the ACER Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" I assume?

Both are 1440p 144hz G-Sync IPS


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hmm alright thanks.
> 
> It shouldn't be too different to the ACER Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" I assume?
> 
> Both are 1440p 144hz G-Sync IPS


Yes, same panel, but overall the Asus has better cosmetics as a monitor. Hopefully better QC also, but we shall see...


----------



## DunePilot

Anyone know what the PG278Q price will drop to? Its $750 on the egg. Really wish these would drop to a $500 price point but that might be a pipe dream...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hmm alright thanks.
> 
> It shouldn't be too different to the ACER Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" I assume?
> 
> Both are 1440p 144hz G-Sync IPS


It has a newer G-Sync version which is capable of utilizing both HDMI, and DVI. Also, I am personally expecting it to be better all around, since it'll be a ROG monitor. It certainly looks like a premium product compared to Acers pathetic design which is cringe worthy.

They might have improved G-Sync as well, but that is just a theory of mine because of the above and nothing factual. Any news from Asus, or Nvidia would be appreciated,.They've been quiet for far too long. We should visit Asus own J.J on social medias and ask him perhaps, or any other person that has something to share.


----------



## tommi6o

Should I get the old swift for 650e or mg279q 1440p 144hz ips for 650e or wait for the new swift. Is the matte coating lighter on the new swift?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Is the matte coating lighter on the new swift?


99% certain it is.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Should I get the old swift for 650e or mg279q 1440p 144hz ips for 650e or wait for the new swift. Is the matte coating lighter on the new swift?


Probably going to be in line with the Acer XB270HU, Asus would really be shooting themselves in the foot if they put the same AG coating as the swift has. I would really be all for a glossy one though, or just give people a choice between matte and glossy, at this higher end price range they could at least go out of their way to offer that. Hell some of the Korean imports offer glossy or matte versions.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah I really hope Asus read and listen to feedback and don't go the AG coating route... that won't please anyone!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Should I get the old swift for 650e or mg279q 1440p 144hz ips for 650e or wait for the new swift. Is the matte coating lighter on the new swift?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Probably going to be in line with the Acer XB270HU, Asus would really be shooting themselves in the foot if they put the same AG coating as the swift has. I would really be all for a glossy one though, or just give people a choice between matte and glossy, at this higher end price range they could at least go out of their way to offer that. Hell some of the Korean imports offer glossy or matte versions.


MG279Q costs 1000€ here in Europe... Wish it was the same as PG278Q.

The price has dropped. Seems to be 600-700 euro now.

Btw this about AG coating converns me.
TFT Central calls Swift's AG coating "medium". And really it is way lighter than one from U2711H for example... But:
I've used 8 monitors lately in a short time and amongst those LG 34UC97, Asus PB287Q and several Dells that allegedly use "light AG coating".
All those screens do not look at all heavier than Swift I have now from January 2015.

Not sure, but is it possible that they've changed AG coating type from build to build?
It is not as perfect as glossy UP2715K (5K), but it is not any worse than any of the mentioned screens...


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> MG279Q costs 1000€ here in Europe


 In Italy i found it for 521€


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> MG279Q costs 1000€ here in Europe... Wish it was the same as 2778Q...


It's 650e on mindfactory http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-MG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-1xDP-1x-MiniDP-2xHDMI-1-4_1000004.html


----------



## Arizonian

Q3 Starts today and Asus has until Sept 30th to put it out to be on time. Countdown begins....

After waiting for the GPU sector to play out patiently, and based on having two other systems with Nvidia GPU's to hand gear down to (one 120 Hz 3D), I'm 100% sure I'm going G-sync. Only 70% sure about this monitor since I was hoping Ben-Q would have teased us with an 144 Hz IPS panel with G-sync of their own, guess not.

I'm sure it has to do with locked proprietary hardware. If Ben-Q did tease us before this releases I might wait, otherwise good luck gentlemen hitting refresh on Newegg with me when it releases.

I'm expecting QC issues no better than any other IPS monitor release quite frankly. Don't kid yourselves.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Q3 Starts today and Asus has until Sept 30th to put it out to be on time. Countdown begins....
> 
> After waiting for the GPU sector to play out patiently, and based on having two other systems with Nvidia GPU's to hand gear down to (one 120 Hz 3D), I'm 100% sure I'm going G-sync. Only 70% sure about this monitor since I was hoping Ben-Q would have teased us with an 144 Hz IPS panel with G-sync of their own, guess not.
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with locked proprietary hardware. If Ben-Q did tease us before this releases I might wait, otherwise good luck gentlemen hitting refresh on Newegg with me when it releases.
> 
> I'm expecting QC issues no better than any other IPS monitor release quite frankly. Don't kid yourselves.


But BenQ doesn't use IPS really... VA as far as I know is their game - which is actually better than IPS.

Not sure if I'll even try PG... hmm.


----------



## atomicus

I'd be amazed if BenQ went the IPS route... not really their bag. I would love to see Samsung put out a PLS panel with G-Sync though. They have some upcoming 4K Freesync screens which demonstrates an interest in that market sector, so maybe they'll consider a 1440p PLS model.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Q3 Starts today and Asus has until Sept 30th to put it out to be on time. Countdown begins....
> 
> After waiting for the GPU sector to play out patiently, and based on having two other systems with Nvidia GPU's to hand gear down to (one 120 Hz 3D), I'm 100% sure I'm going G-sync. Only 70% sure about this monitor since I was hoping Ben-Q would have teased us with an 144 Hz IPS panel with G-sync of their own, guess not.
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with locked proprietary hardware. If Ben-Q did tease us before this releases I might wait, otherwise good luck gentlemen hitting refresh on Newegg with me when it releases.
> 
> I'm expecting QC issues no better than any other IPS monitor release quite frankly. Don't kid yourselves.


Out of curiosity, why do you prefer Ben-Q monitors?


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> But BenQ doesn't use IPS really... VA as far as I know is their game - which is actually better than IPS.
> 
> Not sure if I'll even try PG... hmm.


VA is def. not better than IPS, the response times can be insanely high at times, much higher than IPS. I've tried the Eizo 2421 and it was very noticeable at times. Especially during dark/white to white/dark transitions!



VA is good when it comes to picture quality, but viewing angles tend to suck..

BenQ uses AU Optronics panels alot.. I bet they will make a 120-144 AHVA (IPS) monitor soon, they already have 60 Hz ones.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'd be amazed if BenQ went the IPS route... not really their bag. I would love to see Samsung put out a PLS panel with G-Sync though. They have some upcoming 4K Freesync screens which demonstrates an interest in that market sector, so maybe they'll consider a 1440p PLS model.


I had several BenQs so far, all VA panels and those were great. Even now I keep one FP241W, a nice 1200 screen, although both of same type I had have shown awful burn-in defects so far. I can still use it as a side monitor, but not for any color or pattern related work. Even years ago their AG coating was great like that screen. Haven't tried their gaming parts tho.

Has Samsung ever published a gaming display with high refresh?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> VA is def. not better than IPS, the response times can be insanely high at times, much higher than IPS. I've tried the Eizo 2421 and it was very noticeable at times. Especially during dark/white to white/dark transitions!
> 
> 
> 
> VA is good when it comes to picture quality, but viewing angles tend to suck..
> 
> BenQ uses AU Optronics panels alot.. I bet they will make a 120-144 AHVA (IPS) monitor soon, they already have 60 Hz ones.


I had two of these, now left with one: http://www.trustedreviews.com/BenQ-FP241W-24in-Widescreen-Monitor-review

Viewing angles if worse are unnoticeable here for my daily use, will compare with more attention today and tell you my impression (- a P-MVA panel.). Unlike TN than really suffers in vertical. Horizontal is "fine".


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you prefer Ben-Q monitors?


Have always wanted to try a Ben-Q display. I like trying new products. Wanted to see their offering too is all. If their not ready, the PG279Q will be it.


----------



## toncij

Judging by the wait we have, I can't imagine they'll manage to feed as many sales as there will be with "new improved Swift". Stocks will be out very fast. On the other hand, from my experience past decade monitors are best bought in any other but 1st iteration. First batches are always problematic.


----------



## blue1512

Hmm, not only that 200$ premium, buying this means you have to join nVidia's ecosystem. No thanks


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I had several BenQs so far, all VA panels and those were great. Even now I keep one FP241W, a nice 1200 screen, although both of same type I had have shown awful burn-in defects so far. I can still use it as a side monitor, but not for any color or pattern related work. Even years ago their AG coating was great like that screen. Haven't tried their gaming parts tho.
> 
> Has Samsung ever published a gaming display with high refresh?


My Samsung S23A700D is a 1080p screen with 120Hz refresh rate, 3D vision and glossy screen. It has been a great panel except for the zero physical adjustments (no heigh or tilt) and intense solar glare I get from the gloss finish. It was marketed as a gaming display at the time. It's fairly old now though.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> My Samsung S23A700D is a 1080p screen with 120Hz refresh rate, 3D vision and glossy screen. It has been a great panel except for the zero physical adjustments (no heigh or tilt) and intense solar glare I get from the gloss finish. It was marketed as a gaming display at the time. It's fairly old now though.


Hmm. Not sure where I can find a good review, but for example my Dell UP2715K has a glossy AG coating, but it does not suffer from glare at all. Either it is a very good modern coating or I am less sensitive and working in a very pleasant environment (one wall of the room is all glass - to the right of my desk).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm. Not sure where I can find a good review, but for example my Dell UP2715K has a glossy AG coating, but it does not suffer from glare at all. Either it is a very good modern coating or I am less sensitive and working in a very pleasant environment (one wall of the room is all glass - to the right of my desk).


My system is right beside a window. Granted Ireland does not get very much sunshine, but during the later Spring, Summer and early Autumn months sunshine will stream through the window and the screen will pick up any reflections that are lit up. It can be almost unusable for gaming during these periods. I have to wait until evening to game.


----------



## Strider49

You should really get some curtains, man!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> You should really get some curtains, man!


Ha! Yeah, well, we don't get very much sun here so blocking it out really sucks. I'm pasty white enough as it is.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> VA is def. not better than IPS, the response times can be insanely high at times, much higher than IPS. I've tried the Eizo 2421 and it was very noticeable at times. Especially during dark/white to white/dark transitions!
> 
> VA is good when it comes to picture quality, but viewing angles tend to suck..
> 
> BenQ uses AU Optronics panels alot.. I bet they will make a 120-144 AHVA (IPS) monitor soon, they already have 60 Hz ones.


Newer AMVA+ panels that BenQ is mostly using in their VA monitors now offer exceptional viewing angles and color reproduction, rivaling IPS. Also at lot of these BenQ VA monitors even those falling into the $150-200 price range all use 8 bit panels with no dithering. I just wish they would make a 1440p 144hz VA with gsync or freesync. There is only 1 1440p VA i know and its from BenQ, then there are a few 4k 40" monitors out there, even korean ones but i'm not interested in 4k or a size that large, so that leaves a bunch of 1080p models which is still okay for most people. You're right that VA have high response times but that is only during those specific shade transitions, so overall the average response time is in line with IPS, which the chart demonstrates. I think its worth considering VA for its superior contrast compared to TN or IPS which will provide nice deep blacks and punchy colors. IPS really puts a damper on movie watching or games with dark scenes thanks to its IPS glow.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Newer AMVA+ panels that BenQ is mostly using in their VA monitors now offer exceptional viewing angles and color reproduction, rivaling IPS. Also at lot of these BenQ VA monitors even those falling into the $150-200 price range all use 8 bit panels with no dithering. I just wish they would make a 1440p 144hz VA with gsync or freesync. There is only 1 1440p VA i know and its from BenQ, then there are a few 4k 40" monitors out there, even korean ones but i'm not interested in 4k or a size that large, so that leaves a bunch of 1080p models which is still okay for most people. You're right that VA have high response times but that is only during those specific shade transitions, so overall the average response time is in line with IPS, which the chart demonstrates. I think its worth considering VA for its superior contrast compared to TN or IPS which will provide nice deep blacks and punchy colors. IPS really puts a damper on movie watching or games with dark scenes thanks to its IPS glow.


Tell me more about non-TV 4K 40"? Real? Models?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Tell me more about non-TV 4K 40"? Real? Models?


The two i know of are the:

Crossover 404K

Philips 4065UC


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I had several BenQs so far, all VA panels and those were great. Even now I keep one FP241W, a nice 1200 screen, although both of same type I had have shown awful burn-in defects so far. I can still use it as a side monitor, but not for any color or pattern related work. Even years ago their AG coating was great like that screen. Haven't tried their gaming parts tho.
> 
> Has Samsung ever published a gaming display with high refresh?


Uhm, yes. They made the legendary 2233RZ, which was the first 120 Hz monitor ever (i think). It was great. I remember playing CS back then and 60 -> 120 Hz made a huge difference..


----------



## Strider49

Just found this while I was looking for more info on the monitor on the ASUS ROG Nordic facebook page:


(Source)

I really hope the ASUS rep is wrong, as I'm not sure I can wait THAT long for this monitor.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Just found this while I was looking for more info on the monitor on the ASUS ROG Nordic facebook page:
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> I really hope the ASUS rep is wrong, as I'm not sure I can wait THAT long for this monitor.


I doubt he is.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Just found this while I was looking for more info on the monitor on the ASUS ROG Nordic facebook page:
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> I really hope the ASUS rep is wrong, as I'm not sure I can wait THAT long for this monitor.


GG.

brb buying Acer


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Well on the brightside, more time to save money.


----------



## SgtMunky

Damn thought was it Q3, Acer it is


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Just found this while I was looking for more info on the monitor on the ASUS ROG Nordic facebook page:
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> I really hope the ASUS rep is wrong, as I'm not sure I can wait THAT long for this monitor.


By that time every monitor should be equipped with DisplayPort 1.3 ! well at least thats what i was reading somewhere that starting from fall 2015 monitors will be with DP 1.3. Lets hope Asus will made it.


----------



## hisXLNC

I was waiting for this to complete my new build. Now its either the acer or rog swift tn.

What do you guys think


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> I was waiting for this to complete my new build. Now its either the acer or rog swift tn.
> 
> What do you guys think


I have both the ROG Swift and the Acer side by side ...

The Swift "feels" slightly faster and the particular panel I got is every bit of 95% of the contrast/color quality of the Acer IPS screen; mine has zero back light bleed as well. I also love the build/design quality of the Swift and the gameplus crosshair thing helps my CS:GO game tremendously ... the first Swift I got was messed up ... really bad black levels, really low color contrast .. I exchanged it for the current one and the difference is night and day. I love it...

The Acer has more saturated blacks and colors in general, in both games and movies; Metro Last Light and Crysis 3 are just *ridiculously* beautiful on the Acer ... so much so that I don't know whether to play or just wander around looking at stuff. The brightness of sparks and fire and what not is just amazing; I've seen nothing like it. The Swift gets close but the heavier anti glare coating on the ROG coupled with the TN factor, just can't get the same "pop" in the brightness/colors of the Acer IPS (though, as mentioned, the ROG is 95% as good in that regard). The Acer IPS is also quite a bit better in regards to movies ... here I think the Acer pulls further ahead than when just considering games ... the colors on the Acer are just *soaked* in high contrast colors when watching say, a blu ray version of "Ultraviolet" (which I watched last night on the Acer) ... whereas, more so than in games, the Swift's colors look more traditionally "TN-ish" and are no where near as vibrant with blu rays/videos. On a bad note ... the Acer feels cheap and of poor build/design quality compared to the Swift ... and the bezel is a hideous glossy plastic that reflects my keyboard LED's ... and the power LED on the Acer must have been designed by Satan(tm) him self ... so bright and gaudy (I covered it with electric tape).

Both are just insanely good in regards to the G-sync implementation; I've seen nothing like it. Even at 45-60fps ... everything is supremely smooth and playable ...

...

Here's a thread I made showing each panel with identical high contrast/color images displayed; the overall color matching and similar contrast performance of the two screens was very surprising to me; generally, I would have to use a calibration tool to color match two monitors but out of the box, these display colors in a remarkably accurate/comparable way.

Acer IPS is on the left and ROG Swift is on the right:

...



...

Here's the thread with more pics:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562779/acer-xb270hu-vs-rog-swift-pg278q-side-by-side-photos-both-excellent-for-differing-reasons

...

I'm still in the return window for both but I think I'm going to keep them both as they are both fantastic. And dual 1440p desktop real estate is awesome as well ...

...

Shiza! $1700 in monitors! That hurts. But I was about to spend about the same amount on upgrading my 980's to 980ti's (along with a new power supply) ... and G-sync benefits me by extending the life of my 980's way more than the 10fps gain that upgrading to 980ti's would benefit me ... at least that's how I rationalize that sort of investment.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I have both the ROG Swift and the Acer side by side ...
> 
> The Swift "feels" slightly faster and the particular panel I got is every bit of 95% of the contrast/color quality of the Acer IPS screen; mine has zero back light bleed as well. I also love the build/design quality of the Swift and the gameplus crosshair thing helps my CS:GO game tremendously ... the first Swift I got was messed up ... really bad black levels, really low color contrast .. I exchanged it for the current one and the difference is night and day. I love it...
> 
> The Acer has more saturated blacks and colors in general, in both games and movies; Metro Last Light and Crysis 3 are just *ridiculously* beautiful on the Acer ... so much so that I don't know whether to play or just wander around looking at stuff. The brightness of sparks and fire and what not is just amazing; I've seen nothing like it. The Swift gets close but the heavier anti glare coating on the ROG coupled with the TN factor, just can't get the same "pop" in the brightness/colors of the Acer IPS (though, as mentioned, the ROG is 95% as good in that regard). The Acer IPS is also quite a bit better in regards to movies ... here I think the Acer pulls further ahead than when just considering games ... the colors on the Acer are just *soaked* in high contrast colors when watching say, a blu ray version of "Ultraviolet" (which I watched last night on the Acer) ... whereas, more so than in games, the Swift's colors look more traditionally "TN-ish" and are no where near as vibrant with blu rays/videos. On a bad note ... the Acer feels cheap and of poor build/design quality compared to the Swift ... and the bezel is a hideous glossy plastic that reflects my keyboard LED's ... and the power LED on the Acer must have been designed by Satan(tm) him self ... so bright and gaudy (I covered it with electric tape).
> 
> Both are just insanely good in regards to the G-sync implementation; I've seen nothing like it. Even at 45-60fps ... everything is supremely smooth and playable ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's a thread I made showing each panel with identical high contrast/color images displayed; the overall color matching and similar contrast performance of the two screens was very surprising to me; generally, I would have to use a calibration tool to color match two monitors but out of the box, these display colors in a remarkably accurate/comparable way.
> 
> Acer IPS is on the left and ROG Swift is on the right:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's the thread with more pics:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562779/acer-xb270hu-vs-rog-swift-pg278q-side-by-side-photos-both-excellent-for-differing-reasons
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm still in the return window for both but I think I'm going to keep them both as they are both fantastic. And dual 1440p desktop real estate is awesome as well ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Shiza! $1700 in monitors! That hurts. But I was about to spend about the same amount on upgrading my 980's to 980ti's (along with a new power supply) ... and G-sync benefits me by extending the life of my 980's way more than the 10fps gain that upgrading to 980ti's would benefit me ... at least that's how I rationalize that sort of investment.


He could've gotten a 5K IPS for the money tho.







)) Not as fast, but boy how good that looks...

Still, probably not worth it for games unless you drop several grand for 4-way SLI/CF of fastest cards now.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> I was waiting for this to complete my new build. Now its either the acer or rog swift tn.
> 
> What do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the ROG Swift and the Acer side by side ...
> 
> The Swift "feels" slightly faster and the particular panel I got is every bit of 95% of the contrast/color quality of the Acer IPS screen; mine has zero back light bleed as well. I also love the build/design quality of the Swift and the gameplus crosshair thing helps my CS:GO game tremendously ... the first Swift I got was messed up ... really bad black levels, really low color contrast .. I exchanged it for the current one and the difference is night and day. I love it...
> 
> The Acer has more saturated blacks and colors in general, in both games and movies; Metro Last Light and Crysis 3 are just *ridiculously* beautiful on the Acer ... so much so that I don't know whether to play or just wander around looking at stuff. The brightness of sparks and fire and what not is just amazing; I've seen nothing like it. The Swift gets close but the heavier anti glare coating on the ROG coupled with the TN factor, just can't get the same "pop" in the brightness/colors of the Acer IPS (though, as mentioned, the ROG is 95% as good in that regard). The Acer IPS is also quite a bit better in regards to movies ... here I think the Acer pulls further ahead than when just considering games ... the colors on the Acer are just *soaked* in high contrast colors when watching say, a blu ray version of "Ultraviolet" (which I watched last night on the Acer) ... whereas, more so than in games, the Swift's colors look more traditionally "TN-ish" and are no where near as vibrant with blu rays/videos. On a bad note ... the Acer feels cheap and of poor build/design quality compared to the Swift ... and the bezel is a hideous glossy plastic that reflects my keyboard LED's ... and the power LED on the Acer must have been designed by Satan(tm) him self ... so bright and gaudy (I covered it with electric tape).
> 
> Both are just insanely good in regards to the G-sync implementation; I've seen nothing like it. Even at 45-60fps ... everything is supremely smooth and playable ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's a thread I made showing each panel with identical high contrast/color images displayed; the overall color matching and similar contrast performance of the two screens was very surprising to me; generally, I would have to use a calibration tool to color match two monitors but out of the box, these display colors in a remarkably accurate/comparable way.
> 
> Acer IPS is on the left and ROG Swift is on the right:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's the thread with more pics:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562779/acer-xb270hu-vs-rog-swift-pg278q-side-by-side-photos-both-excellent-for-differing-reasons
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm still in the return window for both but I think I'm going to keep them both as they are both fantastic. And dual 1440p desktop real estate is awesome as well ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Shiza! $1700 in monitors! That hurts. But I was about to spend about the same amount on upgrading my 980's to 980ti's (along with a new power supply) ... and G-sync benefits me by extending the life of my 980's way more than the 10fps gain that upgrading to 980ti's would benefit me ... at least that's how I rationalize that sort of investment.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the thorough comparison, was more than i expected. I like the acer more but i guess the deciding factor will be if i can find it locally as i heard there are qc issues. I know the asus is available locally, just need to search for the acer. Dont think i want to risk ordering it from abroad and then having to pay shipping for a return as well


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> By that time every monitor should be equipped with DisplayPort 1.3 ! well at least thats what i was reading somewhere that starting from fall 2015 monitors will be with DP 1.3. Lets hope Asus will made it.


I highly doubt it. Nvidia has just started producing G-sync modules v2 with 1 DP 1.2 port and 1 HDMI. I don't seem them producing a new G-sync v3 module with DP 1.3 anytime soon, at least not until 2016 or later on.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I highly doubt it. Nvidia has just started producing G-sync modules v2 with 1 DP 1.2 port and 1 HDMI. I don't seem them producing a new G-sync v3 module with DP 1.3 anytime soon, at least not until 2016 or later on.


We don't know where they are production wise. That said, they could be implementing DP 1.3 which would future proof the G-Sync module. However, you're probably right, sadly.


----------



## michaelius

DP 1.2 vs DP 1.3 is pointless issue in this case as both can do [email protected]


----------



## AlCapwn

When we finally get this monitor we think its the best of the best asus monitor ever. Then they properbly figure out a way to use G-sync and Ulmb at the same time.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Newer AMVA+ panels that BenQ is mostly using in their VA monitors now offer exceptional viewing angles and color reproduction, rivaling IPS.


Hmmm do I return the Mg279Q I have currently (which does not work with freesync as I have 980ti, but is pretty good with most games at various settings)... and buy an acer XB270HU, which has Gsync but is otherwise worse in all areas pretty much.

OR

Keep the MG279q for now, live without Gsync for 3-6 months... get this nice Asus version in 3-6 months and lose approx £200 selling this Mg279Q on ebay + probably higher RRP on this PG279Q?

Hmmm don't know what to do!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmmm do I return the Mg279Q I have currently (which does not work with freesync as I have 980ti, but is pretty good with most games at various settings)... and buy an acer XB270HU, which has Gsync but is otherwise worse in all areas pretty much.
> 
> OR
> 
> Keep the MG279q for now, live without Gsync for 3-6 months... get this nice Asus version in 3-6 months and lose approx £200 selling this Mg279Q on ebay + probably higher RRP on this PG279Q?
> 
> Hmmm don't know what to do!


I'm not sure how quoting me about VA monitors had anything to do with what you said lol, but What i can tell you is the XB270HU is actually better in every way as far as the panel itself having a much faster overall response time, a constant 3ms at 60hz, 120hz, and 144hz, while the MG279Q seems to have typical 60hz IPS response times unless its at 144hz, then it comes in line with the XB270HU. Also the Asus does have a much better enclosure, so the PG279Q will surely be better than the Acer when it comes out, as i imagine it will have a similar AHVA panel but the build quality of the current ROG Swift.

EDIT: Just want to clarify also that with 144hz on the MG279Q in order to get the low response times you would have to be playing the game at 144fps or higher, anything lower and it will be as if you were playing on a lower hz value.

Here is a chart from tft centrals review on the MG279Q detailing the speed of the monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

Yeh I don't know why that quote was there...

You are getting the terminology wrong.. the response times on the MG279Q are actually better at lower HZ, but the input lag is worse at lower HZ, but then I am not sure the response times matter as long as they are under 1 frame which they still are on the Acer... You are right about the Mg279Q being worse at anything except 144hz (although 120hz is fine as well, but 60-120hz has more lag)

When I said worse image quality I was referring to the lower contrast, worse default color accuracy and worse quality control, although all of those things might be due to different revisions / variability of different panels I don't know. (as they are the same panel but reviewed at different times / batches of the same panel)


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> DP 1.2 vs DP 1.3 is pointless issue in this case as both can do [email protected]


That's true. However, I was just pointing out that Asus/Nvidia might introduce DP 1.3 on newer monitors now. It'll be the new standard anyway.

Source: anandtech

Wrapping things up, like most VESA standards announcements today's announcement is more of a beginning than an end for the process. Now that DisplayPort 1.3 is standardized manufacturers can begin developing controllers (and GPUs) around it, which traditionally takes several months. This would put the release of the first DP 1.3 devices in 2015, which we would expect to be further aligned to the product refresh cycles for the necessary GPUs and monitors.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's true. However, I was just pointing out that Asus/Nvidia might introduce DP 1.3 on newer monitors now. It'll be the new standard anyway..


But 1.3 isn't needed for 1440p @ 144Hz, so what would be the point of adding that on any monitor up to and including that resolution today? It simply adds cost and delay to the production process. Ultra wide yes, but they still need a capable panel yet, which they don't have. Not to mention there would nowhere to plug the other end of that 1.3 cable in to as no GPU has DP 1.3 and likely won't until Pascal/HBM2. One day I'm sure all monitors will have DP 1.3 as standard, given it is backwards compatible, but not for a while yet. These things always take longer than we think... look at USB 3.0 as an example.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> But 1.3 isn't needed for 1440p @ 144Hz, so what would be the point of adding that on any monitor up to and including that resolution today? It simply adds cost and delay to the production process. Ultra wide yes, but they still need a capable panel yet, which they don't have. Not to mention there would nowhere to plug the other end of that 1.3 cable in to as no GPU has DP 1.3 and likely won't until Pascal/HBM2. One day I'm sure all monitors will have DP 1.3 as standard, given it is backwards compatible, but not for a while yet. These things always take longer than we think... look at USB 3.0 as an example.


I take it that you read that I agreed with him on DP 1.3 being "unnecessary" on the resolution mentioned. The DP 1.3 has been in the making for quite some time (sep 2014) and is backwards compatible. I was hoping that they'd mass produce DP 1.3 on the G-Sync v2 and get it over with. Time will tell, I guess.

Edit: Source was both DP 1.2/1.3.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> But 1.3 isn't needed for 1440p @ 144Hz, so what would be the point of adding that on any monitor up to and including that resolution today? It simply adds cost and delay to the production process. Ultra wide yes, but they still need a capable panel yet, which they don't have. Not to mention there would nowhere to plug the other end of that 1.3 cable in to as no GPU has DP 1.3 and likely won't until Pascal/HBM2. One day I'm sure all monitors will have DP 1.3 as standard, given it is backwards compatible, but not for a while yet. These things always take longer than we think... look at USB 3.0 as an example.


That might just take a long, long time... yes.


----------



## SgtMunky

Why do companies have to be so secretive about release dates







Really need to know whether this monitor is going to be later than September xD


----------



## AlCapwn

Many of you guys even have a 120/144 hz monitor.. im stuck with a 60hz after i had to return my PG278Q... 3 months of fluent mouse movement and gaming.. just as i was getting used to it. I had to return the screen and am now being tortured every day.. bu the 60hz and no G-sync







I am checking for news about the PG279Q every single day.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Many of you guys even have a 120/144 hz monitor.. im stuck with a 60hz after i had to return my PG278Q... 3 months of fluent mouse movement and gaming.. just as i was getting used to it. I had to return the screen and am now being tortured every day.. bu the 60hz and no G-sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am checking for news about the PG279Q every single day.


Why'd you have to return it?


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Why do companies have to be so secretive about release dates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really need to know whether this monitor is going to be later than September xD


Indeed. Two days ago I asked JJ about the monitor on Twitter, but no luck so far. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Many of you guys even have a 120/144 hz monitor.. im stuck with a 60hz after i had to return my PG278Q... 3 months of fluent mouse movement and gaming.. just as i was getting used to it. I had to return the screen and am now being tortured every day.. bu the 60hz and no G-sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am checking for news about the PG279Q every single day.


Same here!


----------



## AlCapwn

Well i bougth it on a 20% discount that was valid for 24 hours only so u had to buy it. When i got it i was soooo happy







and once i found out how to set it up, it worked flawlessly. But then about 2 months it started. Sometimes i got like a (net) like vertical and horizontal lines across the entire screen. second all text was unreadable. a few off and on switches helped sometimes but then when i scrolled through forums it would return on all text but only on scrolling making the entire picture blurry. Even with all these problems i kept it untill the last return day because i still loved the screen. The design is so simple and so sweet. If you google these errors you will find MANY people with these errors.

Picture of the (net)
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZFqb_lRADNMu71uvllw-ioXEreElV-85nWart0aKz9xSgPG4a

Picture of the text error
http://s36.photobucket.com/user/darren_hughes1/media/20141218_210943_zps21z4zs1d.jpg.html

So beginning of marts i had to use my old Hp w2558hc 60hz 1920x1200 monitor.









I hope the reason they did not even give a release date is because they want the IPS version so be perfect this time.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Many of you guys even have a 120/144 hz monitor.. im stuck with a 60hz after i had to return my PG278Q... 3 months of fluent mouse movement and gaming.. just as i was getting used to it. I had to return the screen and am now being tortured every day.. bu the 60hz and no G-sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am checking for news about the PG279Q every single day.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Indeed. Same here!
Click to expand...

Temporarily pickup a used Korean overclocker ($200-$250) to tide you over and just re-sell it for close to what you paid for it, especially if it has no dead pixels and overclocks reasonably ...








OR keep it as a backup/auxiliary ... Even with some defects I know I'd be going NUTZ if I ever had to go back to 60Hz!!!

Quick search ...
1) QNIX QX2710 $205 100Hz, some defects








http://www.ebay.com/itm/221801141081?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

2) Cat2B ... wish I was paying attention when this one came up last week!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/151714401548?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Well i bougth it on a 20% discount that was valid for 24 hours only so u had to buy it. When i got it i was soooo happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once i found out how to set it up, it worked flawlessly. But then about 2 months it started. Sometimes i got like a (net) like vertical and horizontal lines across the entire screen. second all text was unreadable. a few off and on switches helped sometimes but then when i scrolled through forums it would return on all text but only on scrolling making the entire picture blurry. Even with all these problems i kept it untill the last return day because i still loved the screen. The design is so simple and so sweet. If you google these errors you will find MANY people with these errors.
> 
> Picture of the (net)
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZFqb_lRADNMu71uvllw-ioXEreElV-85nWart0aKz9xSgPG4a
> 
> Picture of the text error
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/darren_hughes1/media/20141218_210943_zps21z4zs1d.jpg.html
> 
> So beginning of marts i had to use my old Hp w2558hc 60hz 1920x1200 monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the reason they did not even give a release date is because they want the IPS version so be perfect this time.


That doesn't look good. Is a reason to that known? I don't want my screen to start that 2-3 months in.


----------



## AlCapwn

Most people i talked to who experienced these problems got them after 1-2 months. Luckily here in sweden we have 90 days of return time. With free delivering AND return fee








So i paid nothing except i had to walk 2 minutes down the street to pick it up at the marked.

Also there was some other problems just using it at desktop (which i forgot, sorry). But from what i remember you should set the screen to run 120hz ulmb on desktop and then 144 g-sync in games. to avoid those problems.

The Net thingy and the blurry text was after around 2 months. they just showed up out of no where....


----------



## phaseshift

the longer we play the release game with Asus the more I hate them. Why are they the only company with nice color motherboards, monitors, mouse etc!


----------



## AlCapwn

They have great designers that's for sure. I love the color theme and design of my X99-S. The PG278Q and now PG279Q is almost perfect. I would have preferred without the ROG logo AND being able to change the color of the ring at the foot.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Temporarily pickup a used Korean overclocker ($200-$250) to tide you over and just re-sell it for close to what you paid for it, especially if it has no dead pixels and overclocks reasonably ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR keep it as a backup/auxiliary ... Even with some defects I know I'd be going NUTZ if I ever had to go back to 60Hz!!!
> 
> Quick search ...
> 1) QNIX QX2710 $205 100Hz, some defects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221801141081?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 2) Cat2B ... wish I was paying attention when this one came up last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151714401548?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Hi,

In my case, the problem with those Korean monitors is that I live in Europe, and when you add in shipping and customs, the price starts to get quite a bit higher. Then, in my opinion, buying a monitor abroad (especially one of those) can be risky... I was actually thinking about getting a Dell U2515H locally for ~300€ to hold me over until the launch of the PG279Q. I know, I know... It is only 60Hz, but it should fare much better than my Philips FullHD TV in games and it seems to offer such a tremendous IQ for the price, aside from the bump in resolution. Then I might sell it in two to three months... or might as well keep it as a backup, as you said. What's your opinion?


----------



## toncij

I had all kinds of usage problems with my first April 2014 model, but January 2015 I have now works very nice so far.


----------



## AlCapwn

Where can you see when the screen is from? i still have pictures of the box so i can check when my was made


----------



## Sonasol

Looking forward to the release date to be announced


----------



## AlCapwn

And the price


----------



## atomicus

It has to be competitive with the Acer really, so I don't see it will be MUCH more than that. Certainly won't be cheaper though.


----------



## AlCapwn

The Acer costs around 950 US dollars here in Sweden. But it's still not available until August.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> The Acer costs around 950 US dollars here in Sweden. *But it's still not available until August*.


Really?! Why is that? I was under the impression it was available throughout Europe. I know for a fact that it's available in the UK, Portugal, and Germany, anyway.


----------



## AlCapwn

Well i have not exactly followed the monitor like a hawk. But every time i check for it, ALL stores in Sweden was out of stock and just keep change the availability date. If it really was release here in Sweden. Then i must have missed it. And is just completely sold out


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Really?! Why is that? I was under the impression it was available throughout Europe. I know for a fact that it's available in the UK, Portugal, and Germany, anyway.


Not available anywhere in the UK, except 1 shop that is selling off old stock. Would like to know when the Acer will be available again... ONLY reason I would buy the acer is because I want one ASAP and if its going to be another month I may as well wait for the Asus PG279Q


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not available anywhere in the UK


Amazon UK says it can deliver one in less than 10 days.

OcUK has 10+ in stock, but their price is outrageous.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Amazon UK says it can deliver one in less than 10 days.
> 
> OcUK has 10+ in stock, but their price is outrageous.


Amazon UK is not in stock, except a spanish seller, probably selling old stock, OCUK is also old stock not the newer ones.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Amazon UK says it can deliver one in less than 10 days.
> 
> OcUK has 10+ in stock, but their price is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK is not in stock, except a spanish seller, probably selling old stock, OCUK is also old stock not the newer ones.
Click to expand...

Oh...

Out of curiosity, how do you know how old the stock is? And what differences are you looking for? 120 Hz ULMB?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> In my case, the problem with those Korean monitors is that I live in Europe, and when you add in shipping and customs, the price starts to get quite a bit higher. Then, in my opinion, buying a monitor abroad (especially one of those) can be risky... I was actually thinking about getting a Dell U2515H locally for ~300€ to hold me over until the launch of the PG279Q. I know, I know... It is only 60Hz, but it should fare much better than my Philips FullHD TV in games and it seems to offer such a tremendous IQ for the price, aside from the bump in resolution. Then I might sell it in two to three months... or might as well keep it as a backup, as you said. What's your opinion?


Well the key is if you have adopted or gotten used to the higher refresh rates w/1440p IPS ... even 85Hz is quite noticeable for experienced users. If your coming from only the Philips TV mentioned above I think you'll enjoy the Dell U25 (1440p/IPS) just fine ... But you might make your own post asking "What gaming monitor do you recommend for $200-$300 24"-27" 1440p" OR If you wouldn't mind settling for a TN panel then there may be more offerings from Asus BenQ etc that guys more experienced with those models could recommend to you, that you could find locally for less $$$









When it comes to used "cheap" alternatives in a 27" 1440p / IPS / 96Hz-120Hz+ QNIX / X-Star is about the best option you'll find for the XB270HU or future PG279Q, the Cat2B is just to hard to find ... I did another quick search ... ebay-Portugal --> took me to Ebay/co.uk and then searched QNIX QX2710 ... it took me back to the US for *THIS* used perfect-pixel, single-input overclocker for USD$175 +$49.84 shipping +$68.26 import charges = appx $295 total ... Not much savings, but a superior panel IMHO if represented properly ... ebay Heavily favors the buyer for a refund if your not happy, but you may? also be looking at a $50 return shipping if you can't clearly show the seller misrepresented the panel ... your call


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well the key is if you have adopted or gotten used to the higher refresh rates w/1440p IPS ... even 85Hz is quite noticeable for experienced users. If your coming from only the Philips TV mentioned above I think you'll enjoy the Dell U25 (1440p/IPS) just fine ... But you might make your own post asking "What gaming monitor do you recommend for $200-$300 24"-27" 1440p" OR If you wouldn't mind settling for a TN panel then there may be more offerings from Asus BenQ etc that guys more experienced with those models could recommend to you, that you could find locally for less $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to used "cheap" alternatives in a 27" 1440p / IPS / 96Hz-120Hz+ QNIX / X-Star is about the best option you'll find for the XB270HU or future PG279Q, the Cat2B is just to hard to find ... I did another quick search ... ebay-Portugal --> took me to Ebay/co.uk and then searched QNIX QX2710 ... it took me back to the US for *THIS* used perfect-pixel, single-input overclocker for USD$175 +$49.84 shipping +$68.26 import charges = appx $295 total ... Not much savings, but a superior panel IMHO if represented properly ... ebay Heavily favors the buyer for a refund if your not happy, but you may? also be looking at a $50 return shipping if you can't clearly show the seller misrepresented the panel ... your call


I owned the TN ROG Swift for about five months, so I experienced first hand the great benefits of the higher refresh rates and G-Sync/ULMB. Those are really the only two (three) things that I liked about the Swift, aside from the gorgeous looks and solid design of course.







And... yeah, the difference between 60Hz (fps) and, say, 80/85 Hz (fps) is already rather drastic. Heck, I can even distinguish between 80/90fps and 120/144fps pretty easily.









On the other hand, as I really like great, punchy colors, I think I can make it without the higher refresh rates and lower response times and input lag for a while with a great looking image, as long as I can ditch my TV. Not that the TV is bad, make no mistake, it is a 32PFL8404H from Philips, which sports a Sharp manufactured VA panel and really has superb blacks and contrast, but it is big and 1080p only, it makes my eyes strain and it isn't the best suited for gaming.
As you may have already deducted, I'm not very fond of TN panels, so... no, those cheap BenQ and ASUS 120/144Hz monitors don't cut it for me. Can't stand TN viewing angles, extreme gamma shift and heavy/grainy matte coating. I'm not likely to buy any used monitor too... This is all ASUS's fault, if only it took less time for them to release their high-end monitors and graphics cards after the first announcement... They're always late to the game when it comes to graphics cards, I think...







 Thank you anyway!


----------



## hisXLNC

so since they said this was coming out in Q4 i went out and bought the PG287Q.

First monitor = dead pixel and some weird blurry text and images after a day
Second monitor= 2 dead pixels

returning it tomorrow for refund and waiting for the IPS version.


----------



## BoredErica

So... I heard Q4?

I can wait.

I'm waiting for you ASUS.


----------



## AlCapwn

Didn't the old swift come out around December to?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Didn't the old swift come out around December to?


Nope, people were beginning to get units late August, mostly in Europe, and NA followed in September, though there was very little stock available compared to the demand. I got mine around October, but sent it back a week later and didn't bother again (had some backlight clouding + pixel inversion ).


----------



## SgtMunky

ASUS have told me twice that 279 is expected release in Q4, but don't want say its a definite, so take that with a pinch of salt. I wouldn't imagine it being released later than that obviously, as they would be closer to the next Computex!


----------



## atomicus

I can't believe Asus don't WANT to get this out sooner rather than later. They know it will be a great seller for them, with only one other monitor offering direct but very weak competition... seriously, who would choose the Acer over the Asus? Asus really can't do a worse job on the QC front, they invariably offer better support anyway, and it certainly looks a far more premium monitor. As long as it doesn't end up way more expensive than the Acer, it will bury it.

Who knows what the delay is, but hopefully we'll hear something official soon, as it's been a while.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> ASUS have told me twice that 279 is expected release in Q4, but don't want say its a definite, so take that with a pinch of salt. I wouldn't imagine it being released later than that obviously, as they would be closer to the next Computex!


Hmm, a December release would be good for them. You know, holidays and stuff.


----------



## Nicholars

Ergh I would wait until the end of Q3 at a stretch but december is too long, I need a monitor now really, why is there no news or release dates for this. I would much rather buy this than the Acer, but if this is not going to be out until december then I will have to just get the Acer.

I just had a 32" 1440p and a 27" 144hz 1440p and now I am back on my 8 year old NEC 20WGX2 20" 60hz 1680x105... this is torture! I know that I would be happier with the Asus in the long term but I need a monitor asap!!

I have a 980 TI on a 1680x1050 monitor and 40" 1080p TV ATM... what a waste this thing is screaming for 1440p 144hz Gsync!!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, a December release would be good for them. You know, holidays and stuff.


A now release would be better for them AND FOR US!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> A now release would be better for them AND FOR US!












Is any other monitor company going to step up? Why is Asus getting away with being the go-to Gsync solution? 144hz IPS Gsync, let's go guys, is Dell asleep? I guess Dell never cared... I hope the color quality of the monitor will be as good as a Korean IPS display.

OH AND WHICH BRINGS ME TO THE MOST IMPORTANT POINT:

Glossy version. I don't know what I'm going to do if the monitor turns out matte.


----------



## Nicholars

I assume it will be the same coating as the Acer and the Mg279Q, which is not too bad... main reason glossy is better is durability... you could throw stuff all over a glossy screen and just wipe it off, but these light AG coating would get ruined quite easily. For image quality the light AG coatings are alright, its just the heavy AG coatings which are crap. Best overall would be glossy because it improves the image quality (except reflections obviously) and is more durable.

What I don't understand is why the MG279Q measured about 100 higher contrast than the Acer XB270HU...

Could be variability with panels / panel revisions or maybe asus did something I don't know. Is that possible? (to increase the contrast on identical panel other than using a different coating)?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I assume it will be the same coating as the Acer and the Mg279Q, which is not too bad... main reason glossy is better is durability... you could throw stuff all over a glossy screen and just wipe it off, but these light AG coating would get ruined quite easily. For image quality the light AG coatings are alright, its just the heavy AG coatings which are crap. Best overall would be glossy because it improves the image quality (except reflections obviously) and is more durable.
> 
> What I don't understand is why the MG279Q measured about 100 higher contrast than the Acer XB270HU...
> 
> Could be variability with panels / panel revisions or maybe asus did something I don't know. Is that possible? (to increase the contrast on identical panel other than using a different coating)?


Glossy AG is on Dell 5K and is amazing for picture quality. Unfortunately I've never seen this AG on any other screen (except for Macs of course). Probably much more expensive.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I assume it will be the same coating as the Acer and the Mg279Q, which is not too bad... main reason glossy is better is durability... you could throw stuff all over a glossy screen and just wipe it off, but these light AG coating would get ruined quite easily. For image quality the light AG coatings are alright, its just the heavy AG coatings which are crap. Best overall would be glossy because it improves the image quality (except reflections obviously) and is more durable.
> 
> What I don't understand is why the MG279Q measured about 100 higher contrast than the Acer XB270HU...
> 
> Could be variability with panels / panel revisions or maybe asus did something I don't know. Is that possible? (to increase the contrast on identical panel other than using a different coating)?


Glossy looks better to me.

AG is a huge bummer. My mom used to sit in front of my computer screen to look at my desktop wallpapers. IPS glossy is that good.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Could be variability with panels / panel revisions or maybe asus did something I don't know. Is that possible?


Unless they added a second layer of electronics between the panel and the backlight, i doubt it. Only ways i can think of is LED installation (edge vs full) or differences in voltage handling, but i wouldn't know. I'm no expert. It does sound odd that the MG279Q has better contrast than the XB270HU, but that could also be attributed to panel lottery or segmentation of the worst half of the best panels, the other half of which would go into the PG279Q?

Stop making me think!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I have a glossy TN panel from Samsung at the moment and one of the main reasons I want to upgrade is because of the glare. I'm not closing the blinds all day when the sun is shining. I need a screen with less glare, and I'm willing to forgo the beautiful allure of gloss to get that.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Glossy looks better to me.
> 
> AG is a huge bummer. My mom used to sit in front of my computer screen to look at my desktop wallpapers. IPS glossy is that good.


Yes I thought exactly the same eg. "only want glossy" but the light AG coating on these panels (acer, mg279q, probably asus pg279Q) is not bad... Glossy would be better but... no high end screens have a glossy coating so it is not an option...

But yes coming from a glossy IPS these "light AG" coatings are not bad... as I just said the main problem is the durability of them.... on a glossy screen you could throw whatever you want at it and just wipe it off. The thing to avoid is the heavy AG coatings on some screens they really are crap.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Unless they added a second layer of electronics between the panel and the backlight, i doubt it. Only ways i can think of is LED installation (edge vs full) or differences in voltage handling, but i wouldn't know. I'm no expert. It does sound odd that the MG279Q has better contrast than the XB270HU, but that could also be attributed to panel lottery or segmentation of the worst half of the best panels, the other half of which would go into the PG279Q?
> 
> Stop making me think!


I had 3x MG279Q (because I returned them for glow and backlight bleed etc.) eventually just returned all 3 and decided to get a Gsync screen as having a freesync screen with a 980ti is pretty dumb... (I wish the AMD cards were at least remotely competitive with the 980ti because fury non x + freesync monitor is a lot cheaper option than 980ti + gsync)

Out of those 3, 2 looked about the same for contrast and one of them looked noticeably worse than the other 2... So I guess it could be down to panel variability and revisions etc. Unfortunately did not have my freinds colorimeter at the time to measure.

One of the main things putting me off the Acer (other than the QC and crap bezel) is the lower contrast measured on TFTcentral review... But I think that might be as I just said above... Just different panels / revisions can be -/+ 10% contrast ... I don't see how else they could make the contrast better... Maybe installing the backlight better? Or is that done at AUO as well?

Meh I don't know.. If I see an Acer at a reasonable price I will prob just get that, or I might wait for the Asus if there is any news of it...


----------



## beatfried

Can someone tell what exactly is the difference between this and the mg279q? except the useless g-sync?

//no nvidia hate its just as useless as freesync.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Can someone tell what exactly is the difference between this and the mg279q? except the useless g-sync?
> 
> //no nvidia hate its just as useless as freesync.


How is Gsync and freesync useless? Explain


----------



## NeeqOne

I might get two of this monitors once they are released. I like the thin bezel.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How is Gsync and freesync useless? Explain


its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


Wow... I cannot bring myself to reply.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


What is enough GPU power to you? 8 graphics cards?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


Greetings alien. Welcome to planet earth. Although you evidently have a firm grasp of quantum mechanics in order to propel yourself vast distances across the universe, you obviously need educating in our primitive technology. Let me enlighten you...

Just because you have a 144Hz monitor does not mean you are running in perpetual 144Hz when it comes to games. Now, I understand you may consider our games somewhat 'simple' compared to the forms of entertainment your species must enjoy on your home planet, but they make us happy. Anyway, I digress... if the game on your PC has a framerate jumping all over the place (as can often be the case), the game will suffer from screen tearing and stutter. G-Sync and Freesync operate by synchronizing the display refresh rates to the GPU, therefore eliminating screen tearing and minimising stutter and input lag to deliver a smooth gaming experience.

Enjoy the rest of your time here on earth.


----------



## beatfried

yeah - have fun downgrading your hardware, I don't care. Just answer my question.


----------



## Nicholars

Not really worth answering... but just to let you know...

*FOUR* SLI TITAN X costing £3200 MIGHT (but probably won't) run every game at consistently over 144fps at 1440p, which is what you would need.

You have 2 x old titan.... which is a bit better than *ONE* Titan X


----------



## beatfried

thats not what I wanted to know.
I wanted to know what this monitor has, what the mg279q not has. except gsync.
thats all I asked for.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> thats not what I wanted to know.
> I wanted to know what this monitor has, what the mg279q not has. except gsync.
> thats all I asked for.


ULMB and a nicer looking stand.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> ULMB and a nicer looking stand.


Thanks!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


I don't think you understand the advantages with G-Sync and FreeSync properly. Even when you have a system that can play the games you like at 144hz, there are times the fps will dip bellow the desired frame rate.

Also, G-Sync works from 30 to 144hz, but FreeSync does not. FreeSync kicks in between 35 to 90hz. That's why FreeSync isn't as good as G-Sync. In any case, it's the 144hz IPS specification with 4ms gray to gray that has most of us interested in this monitor.

So, for the rest of us peasants that won't be using 4x Titan X G-Sync is a well received feature that will be utilized properly with triple A titles.


----------



## tconroy135

Id like this monitor if it were sold in a 40"+ version.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Id like this monitor if it were sold in a 40"+ version.


So, you'd pay, probably, 2x the price for the opportunity to have to sit further back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> except the useless g-sync?


VRR is not useless because it eliminates tearing and improves motion smoothness at all framerates.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> So, you'd pay, probably, 2x the price for the opportunity to have to sit further back?


Id still sit about a yard away; don't you worry about that... it's all in the periphery


----------



## Nicholars

But that would have to be 4k to look good at that size... and then you are looking at less than half the framerate vs 1440p, so 144hz becomes a bit pointless unless you have 2-4 titan x cards.

1440p 144hz + single 980ti / titan X is the sweetspot of PC gaming without remortgaging your house. I would take 28-29" 1440p instead of 27"... But I tried a 32" 1440p and the PPI is a lot worse than 27"

I think the perfect size would be 30" ... But there are not any gaming screens at that size.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But that would have to be 4k to look good at that size... and then you are looking at less than half the framerate vs 1440p, so 144hz becomes a bit pointless unless you have 2-4 titan x cards.
> 
> 1440p 144hz + single 980ti / titan X is the sweetspot of PC gaming without remortgaging your house. I would take 28-29" 1440p instead of 27"... But I tried a 32" 1440p and the PPI is a lot worse than 27"
> 
> I think the perfect size would be 30" ... But there are not any gaming screens at that size.


Yeah id take a 40" Rog swift 4k IPS 5ms at whatever price lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not really worth answering... but just to let you know...
> 
> *FOUR* SLI TITAN X costing £3200 MIGHT (but probably won't) run every game at consistently over 144fps at 1440p, which is what you would need.
> 
> You have 2 x old titan.... which is a bit better than *ONE* Titan X


Four way will hurt frame consistency and minimum frames won't go up too much, I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> thats not what I wanted to know.
> I wanted to know what this monitor has, what the mg279q not has. except gsync.
> thats all I asked for.


Yeah we know, you don't care if what you say has any validity, you just want answers to your questions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I thought exactly the same eg. "only want glossy" but the light AG coating on these panels (acer, mg279q, probably asus pg279Q) is not bad... Glossy would be better but... no high end screens have a glossy coating so it is not an option...
> 
> But yes coming from a glossy IPS these "light AG" coatings are not bad... as I just said the main problem is the durability of them.... on a glossy screen you could throw whatever you want at it and just wipe it off. The thing to avoid is the heavy AG coatings on some screens they really are crap.


But I want full glossy.


----------



## the1onewolf

144hz IPS

How is this possible


----------



## BoredErica

Five Titan Xs here.
Get on my level son!

Don't look at my sig rig for evidence, that's totally not my rig.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Glossy would be better but... no high end screens have a glossy coating so it is not an option...


No, not true. Glossy AG coating can be as effective and yes it is indeed found on high end screens. As I've said, in a well lit room my Dell UP2715K works great.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No, not true. Glossy AG coating can be as effective and yes it is indeed found on high end screens. As I've said, in a well lit room my Dell UP2715K works great.


Sorry, forgot how pedantic some people are... This is a thread about gaming screens... should have said high end GAMING screens .


----------



## Wihglah

I expect this will suit a lot of people, but personally i still favour the TN version. 1ms GTG FTW.


----------



## Raven19x

This ought to compliment my new 980 Ti nicely... Now to wait for a pre-order.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't look at my sig rig for evidence, that's totally not my rig.


Pentitans Then


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah - have fun downgrading your hardware, I don't care. Just answer my question.


I play tons of cs go at 200-240fps and a bit of witcher at 40-60 fps... yeah simple to understand now?


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> its for poor people which don't have enough gpu power to play their games at acceptable framerates. never understood that hype of downgrading my bought hardware (running a 144hz screen at anything below 144hz).


yeah - you clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Sorry, forgot how pedantic some people are... This is a thread about gaming screens... should have said high end GAMING screens .


Sorry, didn't want to sound like that. Just want to say that it is possible and it can be done. They can make a good AG glossy coating if they want. I'm not entirely sure but I think glossy AG on a 5K is a different and more expensive technique (spray layer or something?).


----------



## hatlesschimp

My office is like a bat cave and I'm fortunate enough not to have any reflections and would prefer a glossy screen like the Samsungs used to run with. I have the 278 and although it hasn't broken down on me I do hate the Non reflective coating and the sparkle it produces. Also the colors are way off! Blue is almost purple. Oh well at least it makes me semi competitive at FPS when really I shouldn't even get a look in with my crazy skills lol. Totally prefer my 21:9 for gaming on anything other than FPS. However I do like the fact they have kept the bezels as thin as possible.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Sorry, forgot how pedantic some people are... This is a thread about gaming screens... should have said high end GAMING screens .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't want to sound like that. Just want to say that it is possible and it can be done. They can make a good AG glossy coating if they want. I'm not entirely sure but I think glossy AG on a 5K is a different and more expensive technique (spray layer or something?).
Click to expand...

On that very subject, AUO started producing a revision of the panel used in the BenQ BL3200PT and Philips BDM3270QP with a "glare" coating. We may see it used in a specific monitor very soon, and it may herald a new future for mainstream PC monitors (including gaming oriented), HP models notwithstanding.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My office is like a bat cave and I'm fortunate enough not to have any reflections and would prefer a glossy screen like the Samsungs used to run with. I have the 278 and although it hasn't broken down on me I do hate the Non reflective coating and the sparkle it produces. Also the colors are way off! Blue is almost purple. Oh well at least it makes me semi competitive at FPS when really I shouldn't even get a look in with my crazy skills lol. Totally prefer my 21:9 for gaming on anything other than FPS. However I do like the fact they have kept the bezels as thin as possible.


My monitor is an old Samsung gaming monitor with a glossy screen. I love it. Everything pops and looks great, but it's only worth it if you have a place to block out the light. I'm replacing it 'cause it's driving me nuts. I also want a higher resolution, more screen real estate and height adjustment.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My office is like a bat cave and I'm fortunate enough not to have any reflections and would prefer a glossy screen like the Samsungs used to run with. I have the 278 and although it hasn't broken down on me I do hate the Non reflective coating and the sparkle it produces. Also the colors are way off! Blue is almost purple. Oh well at least it makes me semi competitive at FPS when really I shouldn't even get a look in with my crazy skills lol. Totally prefer my 21:9 for gaming on anything other than FPS. However I do like the fact they have kept the bezels as thin as possible.


You should try calibrating your monitor, blue colors are not nearly as off as you say... well, at least should not be. This panel has problems with some (small number) of shades, but is otherwise fully capable of displaying roughly full sRGB. The only really noticeable problem are vertical viewing angles.

If you want I can calibrate mine to a specific cdm setting and send you a profile...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My office is like a bat cave and I'm fortunate enough not to have any reflections and would prefer a glossy screen like the Samsungs used to run with. I have the 278 and although it hasn't broken down on me I do hate the Non reflective coating and the sparkle it produces. Also the colors are way off! Blue is almost purple. Oh well at least it makes me semi competitive at FPS when really I shouldn't even get a look in with my crazy skills lol. Totally prefer my 21:9 for gaming on anything other than FPS. However I do like the fact they have kept the bezels as thin as possible.


Sounds like you need to invest in a good colorimeter (color calibration device) such as a Colormunki Display or i1 Display Pro.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I'll wait for the 4K PG27AQ. And yes, I for one hope that they produce it with a glossy panel, although I don't think that they will.


----------



## Pragmatist

No news about this monitor yet.........
Might be worth looking into other monitors, I guess. I'll probably waste all my money on my vacation if I wait much longer.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I am just waiting for this thing to release too, really interested in buying.


----------



## AlCapwn

Come on August... bring us neeewwwsss....


----------



## fastpcman12

just go ahead and get the acer g-sync ips. i don't think there will be a difference. probalby same price too...


----------



## Pezonator

I would get the Acer but I'm pretty keen to have 3D Vision which the Acer doesn't, such a shame


----------



## AlCapwn

Maybe not on the panel itself. but the whole screen "cover" and foot are so much more nice than the cheap looking Acer.


----------



## barsh90

Asus is late to the party as always. I already bought an acer xb270hu and i can say that i'm happy with it.


----------



## LogiTekkers

I find it very strange that there has still been very little in the way of official news or updates regarding this monitor direct from ASUS. You would think they would hype it up a bit more across social media etc since this is probably the 'sweet spot' gaming monitor lots of people have been waiting for.

Hurry up and give us an update ASUS!


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> just go ahead and get the acer g-sync ips. i don't think there will be a difference. probalby same price too...


Yes, one big difference.. The design and pixel policy! The design on the Acer is what keeps me from buying one, looks absolutely awful. Looks like a cheap 100$ monitor with fat glossy plastic bezels.. And a wobbly stand.. It's a shame.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezonator*
> 
> I would get the Acer but I'm pretty keen to have 3D Vision which the Acer doesn't, such a shame


Exactly one of the reasons I want it! I'm debating on it and the Crossover 404k though, size or how it's utilized?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Yes, one big difference.. The design and pixel policy! The design on the Acer is what keeps me from buying one, looks absolutely awful. Looks like a cheap 100$ monitor with fat glossy plastic bezels.. And a wobbly stand.. It's a shame.


Yeah, it's like they purposely spent time thinking about how to make it as hideous as possible.


----------



## AMDATI

I think ASUS is under contract with Acer to not discuss it nor sell it for X amount of time. Not to mention Acer halted production on the panel since May, since that's the last production date for the Acer version. So nearly two months of halted production on the panel has to mean something.

Of course, they might have also just been making the panels for Asus since May too for their release of the PG27. I imagine even Asus would have Acer under contract to deliver X amount of panels in X amount of time or suffer some sort of penalty since it would be essentially holding back business for Asus, costing them money.

There's definitely got to be a lot going on behind the scenes with this panel, because it's a pretty significant change in LCD capabilities. And with that in mind, it's very suspicious that there isn't more talk.

I can't imagine Asus is happy with the quality control they might be getting, since the Freesync version suffers the same issues as the Acer version. To release the PG27 with the same issues as those, could be disastrous for both Asus and retailers. I imagine Amazon has racked up quite the shipping bills on XB27 returns.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think ASUS is under contract with Acer to not discuss it nor sell it for X amount of time. Not to mention Acer halted production on the panel since May, since that's the last production date for the Acer version. So nearly two months of halted production on the panel has to mean something.
> 
> Of course, they might have also just been making the panels for Asus since May too for their release of the PG27. I imagine even Asus would have Acer under contract to deliver X amount of panels in X amount of time or suffer some sort of penalty since it would be essentially holding back business for Asus, costing them money.
> 
> There's definitely got to be a lot going on behind the scenes with this panel, because it's a pretty significant change in LCD capabilities. And with that in mind, it's very suspicious that there isn't more talk.
> 
> I can't imagine Asus is happy with the quality control they might be getting, since the Freesync version suffers the same issues as the Acer version. To release the PG27 with the same issues as those, could be disastrous for both Asus and retailers. I imagine Amazon has racked up quite the shipping bills on XB27 returns.


Well, disastrous might be a bit of an overstatement, since the market for these monitors is quite small, I'm sure. Not many people are willing to spend that much money on a monitor.

And also, from a business perspective it would be weird for AU Optronics to exclusively sell the panels to Acer and prevent other manufacturers from getting their hands on them. Eventhough AU Optronics might be partially owned by Acer, generally speaking such joint ventures tend to operate independently and will sell their products to whoever wants to buy them. It just makes business sense.

Now this is pure speculation, but if they have indeed halted production it might be because of the relatively high level of returns and they've decided to examine the production process to see where they can improve it.

Otherwise I'm glad that I got a good panel on the second try. There was a dust speck, but I was able to push it all the way to the side, out of sight, by tapping the screen and flicking it to the side.


----------



## AlCapwn

i Know it was Au optronics that makes the new "ips" 144hz panels. But who is assembling the panels in to the actual monitors and causing all the problems acer have ( with dust and what not inside)


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> i Know it was Au optronics that makes the new "ips" 144hz panels. But who is assembling the panels in to the actual monitors and causing all the problems acer have ( with dust and what not inside)


This guy... Acer's Chief Assembly Manager. Here he is pictured at their production line...


----------



## Nicholars

haha...


----------



## AlCapwn

Haha i would not be surprised if it was true


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This guy... Acer's Chief Assembly Manager. Here he is pictured at their production line...


i bought an asus rog swift 1440p panel and it had a dead pixel, returned it and new one had 2 dead pixels.

Both companies need to get their act together


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Well, disastrous might be a bit of an overstatement, since the market for these monitors is quite small, I'm sure. Not many people are willing to spend that much money on a monitor.
> 
> And also, from a business perspective it would be weird for AU Optronics to exclusively sell the panels to Acer and prevent other manufacturers from getting their hands on them. Eventhough AU Optronics might be partially owned by Acer, generally speaking such joint ventures tend to operate independently and will sell their products to whoever wants to buy them. It just makes business sense.
> 
> Now this is pure speculation, but if they have indeed halted production it might be because of the relatively high level of returns and they've decided to examine the production process to see where they can improve it.
> 
> Otherwise I'm glad that I got a good panel on the second try. There was a dust speck, but I was able to push it all the way to the side, out of sight, by tapping the screen and flicking it to the side.


Well, here's the thing....If ASUS comes out selling their panel at $700, No one is going to bother to buy the ACER model, especially since the ASUS model will most likely have more features, like HDMI, Speakers, etc. In fact, this is basically a certainty, because ASUS already sells this panel. It's called the MG279Q (freesync). The only difference between it and the upcoming PG279 is Gsync.

Since ACER model is Gsync and ASUS model is Freesync, there is no actual direct competition because the monitor you get depends on what Videocard brand you go with. But once the PG279 is released, it will be in direct competition with the XB270HU.

Even if the PG279 comes out at the same price point as the XB270HU, the PG279 will still be a better choice. I'm certain ACER didn't manufacture all of those monitors in order to wait for stock to slowly sell off over a year or two. They want returns on their investments, and if other products are competing, they won't do as well. They would essentially be shooting themselves in the foot.

I would say that a 2 month halt in production, is a serious setback, and indicative that there are serious flaws that are not soo easily fixed.

Let's say for example.....100 XB270HU's would have been sold a day worldwide....that's over $80,000 lost.....per day. That's probably a heavily conservative estimate, yet that's still a lot of money. Now imagine that number go higher. Imagine all of the losses on those sent back panels, or the duds discarded during manufacturing. They might still be making profit....but when a company doesn't make as much as it hoped, it see's that as lost income, and that means investors don't make as much, heads roll in management, etc.

My guess is that they may even be moving the entire production line to another factory with how long the production has been halted, since things like dust behind the screen and grease smudges indicate they were doing it in a somewhat shoddy environment with very low skilled workers.


----------



## BoredErica

Don't we actually want a panel with less features for lower input lag?

And how much are we guessing this thing is going to cost? $800? $1000?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No, not true. Glossy AG coating can be as effective and yes it is indeed found on high end screens. As I've said, in a well lit room my Dell UP2715K works great.


Also, the Samsung S27B971D comes with a glass/glossy surface and is a thing of beauty; I had one for about a week for demo...

...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This guy... Acer's Chief Assembly Manager. Here he is pictured at their production line...


Everything that I've read about the Asus MG279Q in the many Newegg comments seems to indicate that it (and therefore the upcoming Asus PG279Q, which will use the very same panel), seems to indicate that it suffers from all the same QC issues that the Acer does/has. All down the Newegg comments, you will read about bad back light bleed (especially in lower right, as with the Acer) and tons of comments about dirt stuck in the panel and blown pixels.

I wish this weren't true as Asus is just 1000x better with their industrial design team ... but if you read through the various online comments, re: the Asus MG279Q, things don't look to be going much different than with the Acer (which I own ... and also own a ROG Swift) ...










Oh yeah ... that image above is HILARIOUS!

LOL


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't we actually want a panel with less features for lower input lag?
> 
> And how much are we guessing this thing is going to cost? $800? $1000?


Linus made a G-Sync vs FreeSync input lag comparison recently. I have a lot of questions regarding what these results mean in realtime, since it's important for those of us who play shooters for instance. The video left me with more questions than answers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ

Edit: @S1rrah, do you notice any difference when it comes to input lag on the Acer XB270HU vs Asus PG278Q?
Is there an option to downscale the resolution on the monitors like you can do with the BenQ monitors for instance?

Do you get a better input lag, or a non existing input lag with G-Sync turned off? Is the difference even noticeable? I expect you to have hawk eyes and answer these questions as if I was watching the monitors myself.







(joking)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Linus made a G-Sync vs FreeSync input lag comparison recently. I have a lot of questions regarding what these results mean in realtime, since it's important for those of us who play shooters for instance. The video left me with more questions than answers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ


I've seen that video too, and I dunno what I'm actually supposed to think.

Anyways. If I'm going to drop $1k on a monitor, why can't I get a freakin' glossy monitor without QC issues? $1000 monitor. With issues? Not acceptable...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've seen that video too, and I dunno what I'm actually supposed to think.
> 
> Anyways. If I'm going to drop $1k on a monitor, why can't I get a freakin' glossy monitor without QC issues? $1000 monitor. With issues? Not acceptable...


Indeed. I couldn't agree more. IF I was to receive a faulty monitor for that price I would be hella annoyed, probably even upset. I luckily live close to 7 different stores that sell strictly PC equipment, so they'd see a lot of me if I didn't get what I paid for.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Also, the Samsung S27B971D comes with a glass/glossy surface and is a thing of beauty; I had one for about a week for demo...


PRETTY SURE the S27B971D is not glass covered glossy.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> PRETTY SURE the S27B971D is not glass covered glossy.


You are correct ...

I had the earlier version which was released when the original S27850D was released ... the called it, "Series 9" ... I got the models confused as the over all exterior design is the same between the newer S27B971D and the earlier version ... the first one had glass ...


----------



## BoredErica

Glossy is just the way to go.

At this rate I'm just not going to upgrade. If I see QC issues I'm probably out. No glossy, costs a ton of money, and Skyrim with Vsync off is going to cause issues.

Time to cri.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Glossy is just the way to go.


You can say that again!

I eagerly await for any sign of any monitor using that new glossy AMVA+ panel AUO is producing right now.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You can say that again!
> 
> I eagerly await for any sign of any monitor using that new glossy AMVA+ panel AUO is producing right now.


You piqued my interest at "new glossy AMVA+ panel", tell me more please


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Also, the Samsung S27B971D comes with a glass/glossy surface and is a thing of beauty; I had one for about a week for demo...


Do you maybe know if Samsung uses glossy AG on their 21:9 screens? I might pick one instead of Dell and LG since both have an AG coating that annoys me.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Do you maybe know if Samsung uses glossy AG on their 21:9 screens? I might pick one instead of Dell and LG since both have an AG coating that annoys me.


Those don't use glossy that I'm aware of, but I think it is different to the LG/Dell. It is a VA panel they use on all their curved screens though, not IPS like the LG/Dell (and Acer) just so you know.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Those don't use glossy that I'm aware of, but I think it is different to the LG/Dell. It is a VA panel they use on all their curved screens though, not IPS like the LG/Dell (and Acer) just so you know.


Yeah I know. I just can't look at text on 34UC97... that AG is killing me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You can say that again!
> 
> I eagerly await for any sign of any monitor using that new glossy AMVA+ panel AUO is producing right now.


We need to form a cult.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You can say that again!
> 
> I eagerly await for any sign of any monitor using that new glossy AMVA+ panel AUO is producing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> You piqued my interest at "new glossy AMVA+ panel", tell me more please
Click to expand...

http://www.panelook.com/M320DVN01.1_AUO_32.0_LCM_overview_24869.html

That's revision 1.1.
Revision 1.0 was used in the BL3200PT. Also, 1.0 says "Anti-glare 3H" on surface, and revision 1.1 says "Glare 0%".


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/M320DVN01.1_AUO_32.0_LCM_overview_24869.html
> 
> That's revision 1.1.
> Revision 1.0 was used in the BL3200PT. Also, 1.0 says "Anti-glare 3H" on surface, and revision 1.1 says "Glare 0%".


Eh not really interested in a 32" 1440p, 27" okay, hell i'd even be interested in a 1080p at 24" or smaller.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/M320DVN01.1_AUO_32.0_LCM_overview_24869.html
> 
> That's revision 1.1.
> Revision 1.0 was used in the BL3200PT. Also, 1.0 says "Anti-glare 3H" on surface, and revision 1.1 says "Glare 0%".
> 
> 
> 
> Eh not really interested in a 32" 1440p, 27" okay, hell i'd even be interested in a 1080p at 24" or smaller.
Click to expand...

Considering it's a glossy version of a panel with the best VA viewing angles on the market right now whose revision probably fixes most of the issues found in 1.0, i think it's pretty great. Not to mention that you can always move it away from you a bit, which effectively makes its perceived size and pixel pitch the same as a 27''.

I want to see this new panel in action, just as i'm anxious to see TFTC's review on that new glossy Hazro. At 60 Hz, i'd rather go 4K, but, so far, only the HP Spectre 32'' 4K ticks all the boxes for me, and it's nowhere to be seen in Europe!







(if anyone knows where i can buy one that ships to Portugal, though, let me know!)


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think ASUS is under contract with Acer to not discuss it nor sell it for X amount of time. Not to mention Acer halted production on the panel since May, since that's the last production date for the Acer version. So nearly two months of halted production on the panel has to mean something.
> 
> Of course, they might have also just been making the panels for Asus since May too for their release of the PG27. I imagine even Asus would have Acer under contract to deliver X amount of panels in X amount of time or suffer some sort of penalty since it would be essentially holding back business for Asus, costing them money.
> 
> There's definitely got to be a lot going on behind the scenes with this panel, because it's a pretty significant change in LCD capabilities. And with that in mind, it's very suspicious that there isn't more talk.
> 
> I can't imagine Asus is happy with the quality control they might be getting, since the Freesync version suffers the same issues as the Acer version. To release the PG27 with the same issues as those, could be disastrous for both Asus and retailers. I imagine Amazon has racked up quite the shipping bills on XB27 returns.


What's your source for this information? It reads like pure speculation.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> What's your source for this information? It reads like pure speculation.


It is pure speculation, based on business sense and circumstances surrounding everything.

It's not like this is the type of stuff companies share.....they wouldn't even have a reason to inform you of such things.

They're not going to tell a news outlet "Yeah...we have made a contract with ASUS to not compete with our Gsync panels until X amount of time or X amount of panels sold".

And we already know that no one has gotten a June/July production model, so it's easy to infer that they stopped production.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Glossy is just the way to go.
> *
> At this rate I'm just not going to upgrade. If I see QC issues I'm probably out. No glossy, costs a ton of money, and Skyrim with Vsync off is going to cause issues.
> 
> Time to cri.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> *You can say that again!
> 
> *I eagerly await for any sign of any monitor using that new glossy AMVA+ panel AUO is producing right now.
Click to expand...

*AND AGAIN!*









There is already a serious OCN cult, just no-one has named it yet








There really needs to be some kind of uniformity / industry standard when describing AG coatings








I really like the AUO M320DVN01.1 description = Glare (Haze 0%) ... no doubt what your getting


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> It is pure speculation, based on business sense and circumstances surrounding everything.
> 
> It's not like this is the type of stuff companies share.....they wouldn't even have a reason to inform you of such things.
> 
> They're not going to tell a news outlet "Yeah...we have made a contract with ASUS to not compete with our Gsync panels until X amount of time or X amount of panels sold".
> 
> And we already know that no one has gotten a June/July production model, so it's easy to infer that they stopped production.


I agree, there's definitely something going on. I like how JJ avoids every question about this monitor whilst responding to the most uninteresting questions ever made.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> What's your source for this information? It reads like pure speculation.


You are a wise man. Just be careful not to call him out too many times or he'll "report" you to the mods...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You are a wise man. Just be careful not to call him out too many times or he'll "report" you to the mods...


I'm not sure where you're trying to go with this, but he clearly states that it's purely speculations. And that is all we can do, because there isn't much being said about this monitor at all. That said, your comment was uncalled for. Also, if you reread his original post about the subject, he starts off by saying - *I think*. That means that he is sharing his thoughts.

So, you're just being rude for no particular reason.

Edit: Reason, typo.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This guy... Acer's Chief Assembly Manager. Here he is pictured at their production line...


not funny for real


----------



## nyk20z3

Release Date ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Release Date ?


----------



## StrongForce

we all wish we knew when it was release, honestly though, what is Asus waiting for


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'n not sure where you're trying to go with this, but he clearly states that it's purely speculations. And that is all we can do, because there isn't much being said about this monitor at all. That said, your comment was uncalled for. Also, if you reread his original post about the subject, he starts off by saying - *I think*. That means that he is sharing his thoughts.
> 
> So, you're just being rude for no particular reason.


You are absolutely right, all you can do is speculate. That was a bit esoteric seeing it originated in the XB270HU discussion forum. I am just sayin why do people get so touchy when 1440p IPS Gsync monitors are being discussed? You would think we were discussing two different religions.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> not funny for real


The same panel provided by Asus has been shown to have the same problems.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> The same panel provided by Asus has been shown to have the same problems.


I was referring to poor man picture
he is human being and deserves respect


----------



## nyk20z3

I hesitated to buy a Swift because of some of the issues but apparently they have been fixed, so i can buy one any way or wait for this version but Asus loves to make us play the waiting game.

And lets not talk about there 34' Swift apparently coming out....


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> he is human being and deserves respect


It is just a joke about the acer production line, I don't think he was meaning to be offensive to coal miners... or anything even remotely more complicated than a simple joke about the acer production line...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> I was referring to poor man picture
> he is human being and deserves respect


Lol, OK. As mentioned, it was a simple joke... and a very apt one. If it offends you, you need to quit the internet, seriously lol. Political correctness gone mad. He's a famous homeless man as it happens... lives in Czech Republic. If you want to show him some respect, go pay him a visit and give him a sandwich. This isn't the place.

Back on topic anyway... the 34" Swift isn't 144Hz, it's only 75, so forget that. We won't be seeing an ultra wide higher than 75Hz until DP 1.3 comes out. If Asus can QC the PG279Q properly, it will be the sweetspot monitor for some time yet.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It is just a joke about the acer production line, I don't think he was meaning to be offensive to coal miners... or anything even remotely more complicated than a simple joke about the acer production line...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Lol, OK. As mentioned, it was a simple joke... and a very apt one. If it offends you, you need to quit the internet, seriously lol. Political correctness gone mad. He's a famous homeless man as it happens... lives in Czech Republic. If you want to show him some respect, go pay him a visit and give him a sandwich. This isn't the place.
> 
> Back on topic anyway... the 34" Swift isn't 144Hz, it's only 75, so forget that. We won't be seeing an ultra wide higher than 75Hz until DP 1.3 comes out. If Asus can QC the PG279Q properly, it will be the sweetspot monitor for some time yet.


i know it was joke
but nvm


----------



## Nicholars

Where is this ffs.... my 980ti is screaming for one of these panels... just not the acer one...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/M320DVN01.1_AUO_32.0_LCM_overview_24869.html
> 
> That's revision 1.1.
> Revision 1.0 was used in the BL3200PT. Also, 1.0 says "Anti-glare 3H" on surface, and revision 1.1 says "Glare 0%".
> 
> 
> 
> Eh not really interested in a 32" 1440p, 27" okay, hell i'd even be interested in a 1080p at 24" or smaller.
Click to expand...

I just realized the new HP Envy 32'' is glossy and is using a VA panel.

So... mystery solved, i guess!

edit: NVM, i was wrong. The search continues!


----------



## toncij

When we get 1.3, there won't be anything stopping them from making a 34" 6K at 144Hz. At that moment I see no reason not to wait for that.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> When we get 1.3, there won't be anything stopping them from making a 34" 6K at 144Hz. At that moment I see no reason not to wait for that.


Well indeed... but you'll also need to buy the many GPU's to run it lol.


----------



## AMDATI

Since it takes something like SLU 980's to drive 144hz @ 1440p, and 60hz @ 4K, It would take twice that to get 144hz @ 4K.

But keep in mind, that only applies to the latest games. There are tons of fun games that were made between 2000-2014, and 99.9% of those will run on even a GTX 970 @ 4K @ 144hz.

A lot of new games aren't exactly envelope pushing either, because they want to make money, and you only make money off of the average gamer. People spend soo much time in the high end, that they forget their systems won't be mid range for years to come.


----------



## StrongForce

This is probably worthy of a thread itself, but since this is pretty dead news-wise, I thought I might throw it in there.

I'm tempted to buy a cheap 4k monitor : iiYama B2888UHSU-B1 second hand, there was one refurbished for 200 euros and a little more, can't find it anymore but I'm sure if I dig enough I will, until this screen gets released, we get reviews and user opinions from the forum.

The only thing is that it had 2 dead pixels one center-top- white other right-center- black... I wonder if it's that noticeable ( while gaming, movies), especially if it is 28" I might wanna stand even further than I currently am from my 25.5"

But the thing is if I do that and then get the 1440 IPS/144hz/GSYNC when it's released what will I do with the 4k ? not quite sure if that make sense having 2 fundamentally different screens to play with, since I don't plan to do any multi screen also (I don't even know if it's possible with different resolutions I guess it might be).

I planned to learn graphic design could it be justifyed by that ? lol guess not for a noobie.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well indeed... but you'll also need to buy the many GPU's to run it lol.


True. But there are games (Diablo III, Heroes of the Storm, World of Warships, BF4..) that can be configured to run at 5K for example at over 60 FPS on one TitanX. BF4 on medium.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Since it takes something like SLU 980's to drive 144hz @ 1440p, and 60hz @ 4K, It would take twice that to get 144hz @ 4K.
> 
> But keep in mind, that only applies to the latest games. There are tons of fun games that were made between 2000-2014, and 99.9% of those will run on even a GTX 970 @ 4K @ 144hz.
> 
> A lot of new games aren't exactly envelope pushing either, because they want to make money, and you only make money off of the average gamer. People spend soo much time in the high end, that they forget their systems won't be mid range for years to come.


Well, not exactly. You need 4 times more power. 4K is 4 times larger than 1080, not only double. 5K is 77% more than 4K and what I called 6K in error (6880x2880) is actually 7/8K-ish... so is 4 times the 3440x1440. It is easy to mistake it for double, but 6880x2800 is 4 of 3440x1440 screens









If you have perfect scaling, and run 3440x1440 at 60 FPS, you would need 4 times the power to run 6880x2880 screen (double that).

We will have maybe 50% faster cards with Pascal so, to get what is today 4x TitanX perfectly scaled, you'd need something between 2 and 3 TitanNext.

To run Witcher 3 at 5K at 60 FPS you need 4 TitanX overclocked. We will need 4 generations with great 50% advancement to be able to actually use 6-8K screens in gaming with 1 card. For 2-way SLI we'll need 2 years, meaning Volta if Volta will be 50% faster than Pascal and Pascal 50% faster than current TitanX.


----------



## Yvese

This needs to release already so prices hopefully drop.


----------



## BoredErica

dat 24fps cinematic experience tho


----------



## AlCapwn

I dislike the 24fps "experience" its more like a dias show to me. No give me 60-120fps movies/tv shows. and my Asus pg279q now pls.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, not exactly. You need 4 times more power. 4K is 4 times larger than 1080, not only double. 5K is 77% more than 4K and what I called 6K in error (6880x2880) is actually 7/8K-ish... so is 4 times the 3440x1440. It is easy to mistake it for double, but 6880x2800 is 4 of 3440x1440 screens


It's not that linear, though. In fact, it's everything but linear.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I dislike the 24fps "experience" its more like a dias show to me. No give me 60-120fps movies/tv shows. and my Asus pg279q now pls.


I'd really like shows/movies at a native 60fps or higher. The hobbit at 48fps was great already. The samsung tv in the other room does the 120hz motionflow or w/e it's called and when i first got the TV i was very sensitive to how smooth it made everything look, and i liked it, however now im used to it and look at it as normal. Watching 24fps content without any postprocessing is a painful experience now.


----------



## michaelius

With all those delays
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> It is pure speculation, based on business sense and circumstances surrounding everything.
> 
> It's not like this is the type of stuff companies share.....they wouldn't even have a reason to inform you of such things.
> 
> They're not going to tell a news outlet "Yeah...we have made a contract with ASUS to not compete with our Gsync panels until X amount of time or X amount of panels sold".
> 
> And we already know that no one has gotten a June/July production model, so it's easy to infer that they stopped production.


You know You might right - Acer is almost impossible to buy in Europe.

Good thing I spent saved cash on 980 ti so I can wait patiently for it


----------



## AlCapwn

Where in Europe? in Denmark and Sweden its in stock right now

*Changed stick to stock


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Where in Europe? in Denmark and Sweden its in stick right now


You can buy it pretty much everywhere.


----------



## thrgk

When is this being released?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When is this being released?


Yesterday. Sold out. They're not making any more, you missed it. You'll have to wait until the PG2710Q is released.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yesterday. Sold out. They're not making any more, you missed it. You'll have to wait until the PG2710Q is released.


We need more humor around here! ... +R for you









AND this still makes me laugh days later! ... Funny for Real!

Acer's "Chief Production Manager"


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When is this being released?


"Somewhere in Q4 2015".


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yesterday. Sold out. They're not making any more, you missed it. You'll have to wait until the PG2710Q is released.


world class answer


----------



## Nicholars

Acer quality control :



Acer product design manager:


----------



## ToTheSun!

https://twitter.com/ASUS_ROGUK/status/623832808482582528

Looks like the wait ends soon.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUS_ROGUK/status/623832808482582528
> 
> Looks like the wait ends soon.


Think this is only regarding UK folk? I ask as it's posted under ROGUK ...

Also really wondering where to stalk in so far as purchasing goes...

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUS_ROGUK/status/623832808482582528
> 
> Looks like the wait ends soon.


thanks ! do you think is this same for the 34"?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks ! do you think is this same for the 34"?


I doubt it considering at Computex they said that ROG 34 was still a prototype and might not ever come to market, but probably will...

Edit: Just bought the ACER 144hz Gsync IPS and now I'm wondering if I should consider taking a look at this I wonder if it will have any advantages over the ACER.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I doubt it considering at Computex they said that ROG 34 was still a prototype and might not ever come to market, but probably will...
> 
> Edit: Just bought the ACER 144hz Gsync IPS and now I'm wondering if I should consider taking a look at this I wonder if it will have any advantages over the ACER.


I have the Acer too and was lucky to get one with zero issues of any kind...

But you can be sure, the Asus will have 100x better build quality and overall design though I suspect the panel will suffer from the same random problems as the Acer (which uses the same panel) and also the Asus Freesync version, which also uses the same panel and which seems to have all the same problems as the Acer (according to various reviews on Newegg).

I have the ROG Swift as well, and *totally* love the design and especially the function of the OSD buttons/menus ... so much better than the Acer's cheapy sort of approach to such.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I have the Acer too and was lucky to get one with zero issues of any kind...
> 
> But you can be sure, the Asus will have 100x better build quality and overall design though I suspect the panel will suffer from the same random problems as the Acer (which uses the same panel) and also the Asus Freesync version, which also uses the same panel and which seems to have all the same problems as the Acer (according to various reviews on Newegg).
> 
> I have the ROG Swift as well, and *totally* love the design and especially the function of the OSD buttons/menus ... so much better than the Acer's cheapy sort of approach to such.


Mine should arrive on Friday or Thursday if I'm super lucky; if it has 0 dead pixels and 0 dirt then I will probably not even consider switching to the ROG, but if I have to return it anyway I might consider a refund instead of replacement.


----------



## Nicholars

They updated the post... dammit I want a new monitor NOWWWWW!

Republic of Gamers ‏@ASUS_ROGUK 17s17 seconds ago

@RikClaessens @TechTeamGB @ASUSUK @ASUS_ROG Unfortunate mistake - it seems we have no release date after all. Will not be so soon sadly









Maybe the fact they said it in the first place means it will indeed be out quite soon, or they just got it completely wrong.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They updated the post... dammit I want a new monitor NOWWWWW!
> 
> Republic of Gamers ‏@ASUS_ROGUK 17s17 seconds ago
> 
> @RikClaessens @TechTeamGB @ASUSUK @ASUS_ROG Unfortunate mistake - it seems we have no release date after all. Will not be so soon sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the fact they said it in the first place means it will indeed be out quite soon, or they just got it completely wrong.


Why not just get the Acer Predator XB270HU?


----------



## overvolted

With the PG279Q having displayport and hdmi options, maybe it's a new GSYNC module entirely? Will be interested to see how that pans out, and the anti-glare coating. Hopefully enough of us ROG Swift owners complained to have ASUS never pull that medium AG coating stunt again.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Why not just get the Acer Predator XB270HU?


Putting to one side all the QC issues it's had, it is also fugly as hell... stupid piano black glossy base and matching chunky bezel which will reflect whatever is displayed on the screen. No thanks. Whoever designed this monitor should be taken out the back of the Acer factory and beaten to death with their own creation.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Putting to one side all the QC issues it's had, it is also fugly as hell... stupid piano black glossy base and matching chunky bezel which will reflect whatever is displayed on the screen. No thanks. Whoever designed this monitor should be taken out the back of the Acer factory and beaten to death with their own creation.


Well that would explain all the panels...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Well that would explain all the panels...


You may just be on to something there...!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Why not just get the Acer Predator XB270HU?


I did and I didn't like it


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> With the PG279Q having displayport and hdmi options, maybe it's a new GSYNC module entirely? Will be interested to see how that pans out, and the anti-glare coating. Hopefully enough of us ROG Swift owners complained to have ASUS never pull that medium AG coating stunt again.


I think it will have the same coating as the Mg279Q and XB270HU... pretty sure it is put on at the factory (AUO) not by Asus, although they might change it I don't think it is likely.


----------



## AMDATI

I've honestly been tempted to just get the MG279Q, even though I have Nvidia and want Gsync. I would never buy the XB270HU because of the gloss...it scratches extremely easily, and you can't even really mask the gloss at all. the base definitely can't be masked, and the bezel can't be masked entirely because it's a deep recess that is also glossy on the inside. Even if you tried, you would end up with ugly gaps, it would look like a frankenstein.

That is extremely disappointing that they retracted the release date to no set date at all. So there might not even potentially be a Q4 release time table. I hope it is in a week or so and they just weren't allowed to announce it









As soon as they go on sale, I'm buying it day 1, hour 1.

You'd think Nvidia would be more serious about pushing gsync monitors. Gsync has been touted since 2012-2013, yet it's basically an afterthought when it comes to manufacturers.

We do know something is being released next week though, they just mixed up the product codes. May not be a monitor, but ASUS is releasing something.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They updated the post... dammit I want a new monitor NOWWWWW!


This is depressing! I was readying my wallet!


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I've honestly been tempted to just get the MG279Q, even though I have Nvidia and want Gsync. I would never buy the XB270HU because of the gloss...it scratches extremely easily, and you can't even really mask the gloss at all. the base definitely can't be masked, and the bezel can't be masked entirely because it's a deep recess that is also glossy on the inside. Even if you tried, you would end up with ugly gaps, it would look like a frankenstein.
> 
> That is extremely disappointing that they retracted the release date to no set date at all. So there might not even potentially be a Q4 release time table. I hope it is in a week or so and they just weren't allowed to announce it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as they go on sale, I'm buying it day 1, hour 1.
> 
> You'd think Nvidia would be more serious about pushing gsync monitors. Gsync has been touted since 2012-2013, yet it's basically an afterthought when it comes to manufacturers.
> 
> We do know something is being released next week though, they just mixed up the product codes. May not be a monitor, but ASUS is releasing something.


I think the MG279Q is good on 144 Hz static mode. But with Freesync or at 60,100,120 Hz the input lag is much higher than on 144 Hz, which is kinda fail if you ask me. TFTCentral got a review that proofs this.

If you get the monitor and would like to try AMDs 14-16nm GPUs with HBM2 next year, the FreeSync range and input lag will become an issue. Unless you keep playing with static 144 Hz ofc.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I think the MG279Q is good on 144 Hz static mode. But with Freesync or at 60,100,120 Hz the input lag is much higher than on 144 Hz, which is kinda fail if you ask me. TFTCentral got a review that proofs this.
> 
> If you get the monitor and would like to try AMDs 14-16nm GPUs with HBM2 next year, the FreeSync range and input lag will become an issue. Unless you keep playing with static 144 Hz ofc.


So is FreeSync causing the lag or is related to the panel's construction? The BenQ XL2730Z does not seem to be reported to experience the issue.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So is FreeSync causing the lag or is related to the panel's construction? The BenQ XL2730Z does not seem to be reported to experience the issue.


I don't know that, because Freesync OFF on 60,100 and 120 Hz is also higher input lag than 144 Hz Freesync OFF, like 10ms more (Total like 14ms).

144 Hz was ~4 ms which is really good.


----------



## jkindeed

ASUS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> This is depressing! I was readying my wallet!


Me too! Though I suppose if it means they'll have time to do proper QC then it's for the best, but would be nice to have a release date soon... Just hope they won't end up delaying it until 2016...


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baddass*
> Asus press team have just told me they are not expecting review samples of the PG279Q until mid August at the moment. They normally get them a few weeks before they are available in retail. Their sales person had previously told them "early August" but there had been a mix up with the originalo PG278Q ROG Swift model, and so there's a chance that tweek from Asus was based on similar info.
> 
> Realistically i don't expect sample until second half of Aug, and retail stock in September seems likely.


*Source*


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> *Source*


I would love to know if they plan on a 5K of their own, now with Dell and HP in the market.


----------



## s-x

I give up on the PG279Q. They shouldve been pushing to have this out sooner, when the furyx/fury and 980ti came out. Now they are planning to release it when there is a lull in gpu sales, that makes no sense. Maybe they will keep delaying it till pascal, haha. Time to roll the dice with acer.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> I give up on the PG279Q. They shouldve been pushing to have this out sooner, when the furyx/fury and 980ti came out. Now they are planning to release it when there is a lull in gpu sales, that makes no sense. Maybe they will keep delaying it till pascal, haha. Time to roll the dice with acer.


Maybe they wanted to avoid all the problems Acer experienced and still are.

A friend of mine is on his 4th Acer.. but guess what, only BLB in one corner and 2 dead pixels this time..!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> I give up on the PG279Q. They shouldve been pushing to have this out sooner, when the furyx/fury and 980ti came out. Now they are planning to release it when there is a lull in gpu sales, that makes no sense. Maybe they will keep delaying it till pascal, haha. Time to roll the dice with acer.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they wanted to avoid all the problems Acer experienced and still are.
> 
> A friend of mine is on his 4th Acer.. but guess what, only BLB in one corner and 2 dead pixels this time..!
Click to expand...

Damn! That sounds infuriating. I'm glad i didn't try my luck, i guess.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I think the MG279Q is good on 144 Hz static mode. But with Freesync or at 60,100,120 Hz the input lag is much higher than on 144 Hz, which is kinda fail if you ask me. TFTCentral got a review that proofs this.
> 
> If you get the monitor and would like to try AMDs 14-16nm GPUs with HBM2 next year, the FreeSync range and input lag will become an issue. Unless you keep playing with static 144 Hz ofc.


You get more lag because 60hz means less frames per second, which means more gaps between frame time. You need at least 16ms to draw 60fps. In reality, this will be closer to 5-8ms for actual pixel response time. Even if your monitor is 4ms, it can take 8ms to physically change pixels.....or more. Without freesync enabled, you shouldn't get any extra lag. The main problem with Freesync, is it doesn't have the same capabilities as gsync, because gsync has physical hardware to handle things like power management to drive pixels properly. That's why freesync can never actually match the performance of gsync....not without extra hardware.

I wouldn't touch AMD. Too much power usage, too much heat, not enough performance, and their pricing is not that great. I also don't like their software package stability and features. I literally just came from AMD to Nvidia after having AMD-only for the last 5 years. I'm done with AMD and all the FB's making excuses for their crap.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I wouldn't touch AMD. Too much power usage, too much heat, not enough performance, and their pricing is not that great. I also don't like their software package stability and features. I literally just came from AMD to Nvidia after having AMD-only for the last 5 years. I'm done with AMD and all the FB's making excuses for their crap.


Your name....

Although I agree... after using a 970 and 980ti I am reluctant to switch back unless they release some amazing cards soon.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Your name....
> 
> Although I agree... after using a 970 and 980ti I am reluctant to switch back unless they release some amazing cards soon.


Even if AMD release something amazing at 16nm 3-6 months later NVIDIA will destroy them and still support the superior G-Sync tech.


----------



## overvolted

That signal processing is so low at 0.25ms on the XB270HU, basically non-existent and plenty of folks have commented on how mouse movement feels better vs say the ROG Swift... If the PG279Q doesn't have similar input lag and more importantly similar signal processing, I "may" consider the Acer over ASUS and just apply that glossy bezel fix folks have been posting around here. cmonnnnn TFT let's see a review


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> plenty of folks have commented on how mouse movement feels better vs say the ROG Swift


Yeah. That's a lot of placebo.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I think the MG279Q is good on 144 Hz static mode *(Only)* . But with Freesync or at 60,100,120 Hz the input lag is much higher than on 144 Hz, which is kinda fail if you ask me. TFTCentral got a review that proofs this.
> 
> If you get the monitor and would like to try AMDs 14-16nm GPUs with HBM2 next year, the FreeSync range and input lag will become an issue. Unless you keep playing with static 144 Hz ofc.


"QFT" ... +R









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So is FreeSync causing the lag or is related to the panel's construction? The BenQ XL2730Z does not seem to be reported to experience the issue.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I don't know that, because Freesync OFF on 60,100 and 120 Hz is also higher input lag than 144 Hz Freesync OFF, like 10ms more (Total like 14ms).
> 
> 144 Hz was ~4 ms which is really good.
Click to expand...

AMD's Free-Sync is a fail so far because of it's limited operating range (35Hz-90Hz). You need to operate at 144Hz to overcome the inherent lag caused by the multi-input "scalers" found on both the MG279Q and XL2730Z! Within the 60Hz to 120Hz range there can be as much as 3x's the input lag then at 144Hz on the same panel! These panels would work fine with G-Sync because of G-Syncs extended 144Hz range









Read carefully the sections in TFT reviews "Gaming Introduction" --> "Lag" for MG279Q *HERE* and XL2730Z *HERE* ...

The testing methodology (terminology) can be daunting at 1st, but once you get a grasp of it you can laugh all day long at the Rog Swift homeboys who think their panel is faster regarding "input lag" compared to the XB270HU because their GtG reponse time is 1ms vs 4ms, not to mention the overshoot problems with the Swift







This really is the heart of understanding how end users can intelligently shop for a high performance panel that really meets their needs beyond size/resolution/panel type/refresh rate









I seriously couldn't justify paying more than $400-$450 for either the MG279Q or the XL2730Z and even then the overclockable single-input Koreans for $250-$350 @120Hz (low input lag) seem like a better deal $$$/performance! Too bad the 120Hz++ GLOSSY without PWM is so hard to find these days









AND finally the Swift PG279Q is going to have multiple inputs (DP/HDMI) so how will it stack up "input lag" wise at anything other than 144Hz? ... OR how will it effect ULMB? ... time will tell ... someday if they ever release it ... IMHO I think multiple-inputs is the culprit delaying this panels release besides panel QC


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah. That's a lot of placebo.


We're all different in our sensitivities to input lag, frame variation, screen tearing, stuttering ect.. So far this is as close as any flat panel has gotten to CRT input lag, and CRT's are the baseline measurement of latency. Not really far fetched that it could feel a "tiny" bit better, and not unrealistic to think it could be placebo either.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> "QFT" ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's Free-Sync is a fail so far because of it's limited operating range (35Hz-90Hz). You need to operate at 144Hz to overcome the inherent lag caused by the multi-input "scalers" found on both the MG279Q and XL2730Z! Within the 60Hz to 120Hz range there can be as much as 3x's the input lag then at 144Hz on the same panel! These panels would work fine with G-Sync because of G-Syncs extended 144Hz range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read carefully the sections in TFT reviews "Gaming Introduction" --> "Lag" for MG279Q *HERE* and XL2730Z *HERE* ...
> 
> The testing methodology (terminology) can be daunting at 1st, but once you get a grasp of it you can laugh all day long at the Rog Swift homeboys who think their panel is faster regarding "input lag" compared to the XB270HU because their GtG reponse time is 1ms vs 4ms, not to mention the overshoot problems with the Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really is the heart of understanding how end users can intelligently shop for a high performance panel that really meets their needs beyond size/resolution/panel type/refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously couldn't justify paying more than $400-$450 for either the MG279Q or the XL2730Z and even then the overclockable single-input Koreans for $250-$350 @120Hz (low input lag) seem like a better deal $$$/performance! Too bad the 120Hz++ GLOSSY without PWM is so hard to find these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND finally the Swift PG279Q is going to have multiple inputs (DP/HDMI) so how will it stack up "input lag" wise at anything other than 144Hz? ... OR how will it effect ULMB? ... time will tell ... someday if they ever release it ... IMHO I think multiple-inputs is the culprit delaying this panels release besides panel QC


Linus does a Freesync vs Gsync input lag comparison.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ

Without Vsync, Freesync has lower input lag to the tune of about 20%.
With Vsync, Gsync has lower input lag to the tune of about 22%.

At a high refresh rate beyond 200fps though (No vsync), Freesync has lower input lag by nearly 40%.

But at about 45fps, No Vsync, Gsync has lower input lag from 15% to 31%.

So even with all those extra inputs, Gsync loses.

I would say overall Freesync wins on the input lag scenario, but also overall the input lag differences are soo small, within the 20-30% range, that they're basically not worth worrying about.

But it is important to note that 200fps isn't exactly a scenario one would find themselves in, I certainly wouldn't bother running 200fps on a 144hz gsync monitor....those frames really would be basically wasted. And I also really wouldn't play anything that required response times, at 45fps either. I'd play maybe GTA V at 45fps on Gsync, but I wouldn't even bother with any shooter at 45fps.

I would stay away from ultra wide screens for input lag though, those things can have massive input lag, beyond even 20ms, even if they're rated at 5ms.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> We're all different in our sensitivities to input lag, frame variation, screen tearing, stuttering ect.. So far this is as close as any flat panel has gotten to CRT input lag


Hey, i'm all for it. Input lag sucks, and we should get the least of it. I'm just saying, though, that no one could ever tell consistently, in a blind test, a difference of around 2 ms of input lag. It's just that small.

If the PG279Q has the same input lag of the PG278Q, we'll all be fine!


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Hey, i'm all for it. Input lag sucks, and we should get the least of it. I'm just saying, though, that no one could ever tell consistently, in a blind test, a difference of around 2 ms of input lag. It's just that small.
> 
> If the PG279Q has the same input lag of the PG278Q, we'll all be fine!


What if the PG279Q has even lower input lag than the XB270hu but you log onto your favorite server in your favorite twitch title and there are south american's with 150 ping shooting you behind / through walls. WE WILL NOT BE FINE


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Hey, i'm all for it. Input lag sucks, and we should get the least of it. I'm just saying, though, that no one could ever tell consistently, in a blind test, a difference of around 2 ms of input lag. It's just that small.
> 
> If the PG279Q has the same input lag of the PG278Q, we'll all be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> What if the PG279Q has even lower input lag than the XB270hu but you log onto your favorite server in your favorite twitch title and there are south american's with 150 ping shooting you behind / through walls. WE WILL NOT BE FINE
Click to expand...

CALL ASUS! WE NEED TO NIP THIS IN THE BUD!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> AND finally the Swift PG279Q is going to have multiple inputs (DP/HDMI) so how will it stack up "input lag" wise at anything other than 144Hz? ... OR how will it effect ULMB? ... time will tell ... someday if they ever release it ... IMHO I think multiple-inputs is the culprit delaying this panels release besides panel QC


I was also wondering about that. Apparently the newer version Gsync modules can support extra input types, but at what cost? What is more important, more flexibility or a superior input lag? Or is it even an issue with the new module?


----------



## BoredErica

Screw flexibility.

If I spent $1k on a monitor it needs to check all the boxes. I have a feeling I will be disappointed.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Linus does a Freesync vs Gsync input lag comparison.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ
> 
> Without Vsync, Freesync has lower input lag to the tune of about 20%.
> With Vsync, Gsync has lower input lag to the tune of about 22%.
> 
> At a high refresh rate beyond 200fps though (No vsync), Freesync has lower input lag by nearly 40%.
> 
> But at about 45fps, No Vsync, Gsync has lower input lag from 15% to 31%.
> 
> So even with all those extra inputs, Gsync loses.
> 
> I would say overall Freesync wins on the input lag scenario, but also overall the input lag differences are soo small, within the 20-30% range, that they're basically not worth worrying about.
> 
> But it is important to note that 200fps isn't exactly a scenario one would find themselves in, I certainly wouldn't bother running 200fps on a 144hz gsync monitor....those frames really would be basically wasted. And I also really wouldn't play anything that required response times, at 45fps either. I'd play maybe GTA V at 45fps on Gsync, but I wouldn't even bother with any shooter at 45fps.
> 
> I would stay away from ultra wide screens for input lag though, those things can have massive input lag, beyond even 20ms, even if they're rated at 5ms.


Don't use linus tech tips for info on technical things... it is more of an advertising channel. You could just turn off Gsync if you were getting 200fps to have the same effect. The point of Gsync is to avoid tearing so you are still better off with an extra 1 frame at 144hz of input lag, that is almost nothing. Or games where you have very high FPS and input lag is very important like counter strike just turn it off and run at 300 fps.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Screw flexibility.
> 
> If I spent $1k on a monitor it needs to check all the boxes. I have a feeling I will be disappointed.


After i return my two Acer XB270HU ( both have very noticable backlight bleed) i have the same feeling, so i went to ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift, and cant be more happy.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Don't use linus tech tips for info on technical things... it is more of an advertising channel. You could just turn off Gsync if you were getting 200fps to have the same effect. The point of Gsync is to avoid tearing so you are still better off with an extra 1 frame at 144hz of input lag, that is almost nothing. Or games where you have very high FPS and input lag is very important like counter strike just turn it off and run at 300 fps.


Aceer 34" has really nice, low input lag. So... kudos to them. LG and Dell (haven't seen info for Samsung) have an immense, huge input lag.


----------



## BeerPowered

144hz is cool and all but how do y'all expect to achieve 144FPS @ 2560x1440 with newer GPU hungry games on such as Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, DAI, Battlefront etc etc. I mean 2 980tis will be needed just to maintain 60-80 FPS.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 144hz is cool and all but how do y'all expect to achieve 144FPS @ 2560x1440 with newer GPU hungry games on such as Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, DAI, Battlefront etc etc. I mean 2 980tis will be needed just to maintain 60-80 FPS.


I can... with most of the games I play. If not, I reduce details since in my book performance> eye candy for such games where it matters. For slow, I don't even need 144 so... When I can, I usually play at 5K rather; like Diablo III which runs at 150+ FPS on 5K.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 144hz is cool and all but how do y'all expect to achieve 144FPS @ 2560x1440 with newer GPU hungry games on such as Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, DAI, Battlefront etc etc. I mean 2 980tis will be needed just to maintain 60-80 FPS.


By lowering details a bit. I also don't need 144 fps, 85 fps is still a huge upgrade over 60. But I mostly go for 100+ fps when I'm using high Hz monitors in the more demanding games.

A single OC'ed 980 Ti can easily deliver high fps in Witcher 3. I bought a 980 Ti G1 for a friend and OC'ed it to 1567 MHz. He's running pretty high fps in Witcher 3 almost maxed, noAA, 1440p. Like 80-120 most of the time.

Not to mention the smoothness on Windows. Dragging windows around, scrolling on webpages or in documents. Or just the mouse cursor is just sooo smooth with high Hz compared to 60 Hz. Going back to 60 Hz after this, is just meh. Using a temporary 1200p AH-IPS 60 Hz untill I can get my hands on PG279Q or equal..


----------



## toncij

FWIW I can't make up my mind if I like 144 or 5K more


----------



## ahnafakeef

Been following this thread for some news on the release date of the 4K ROG variant, and there's no news even on the 1440p version.









Anyway, is there any G-Sync, 4K, IPS panel available yet from any brand?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> FWIW I can't make up my mind if I like 144 or 5K more


Your Dell wins in my book for the single fact that it doesn't have a matte AG coating. MST sucks, though.


----------



## juano

I really wish Asus would throw us a bone here, I don't even trust the initial release window of Q3 that was given when this thing was announced now that they've been so quiet about it since. If they know it's not coming out in Q3 but don't have any idea when it is coming then they should at least tell us that.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Been following this thread for some news on the release date of the 4K ROG variant, and there's no news even on the 1440p version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, is there any G-Sync, 4K, IPS panel available yet from any brand?


http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gsync-4k-monitor-acer-xb280hk-599/

?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gsync-4k-monitor-acer-xb280hk-599/
> 
> ?


It's not IPS.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Screw flexibility.
> 
> If I spent $1k on a monitor it needs to check all the boxes. I have a feeling I will be disappointed.


I totally agree. It's just funny what some people have for their check "boxes". I read a review on the XB270HU from PC Mag and its only con was its one video input and lack of flexibility. So it seems that apparently some potential buyers desire the extra inputs. For what exactly I don't know.

I think these Gsync monitors fall into a range or category that grants them an excuse for having a single input. Especially if it improves input lag like it certainly did on the Korean panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 144hz is cool and all but how do y'all expect to achieve 144FPS @ 2560x1440 with newer GPU hungry games on such as Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, DAI, Battlefront etc etc. I mean 2 980tis will be needed just to maintain 60-80 FPS.


I am hitting on average (a pretty consistent) 75 PS in the Witcher 3 with two WCed 980s (with moderate OC), 105 high and 60 low. And that is with Ultra settings, I just can't stand to turn anything down. With that being said you don't need to have the framerate sit at 120-144 Hz in most games. Gsync makes average framerates feel ultra smooth, even with an occasional dip. Alas it is no secret that these monitors do need some graphic muscle though...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I think these Gsync monitors fall into a range or category that grants them an excuse for having a single input. Especially if it improves input lag like it certainly did on the Korean panels.
> I am hitting on average (a pretty consistent) 75 PS in the Witcher 3 with two WCed 980s (with moderate OC), 105 high and 60 low. And that is with Ultra settings, I just can't stand to turn anything down. With that being said you don't need to have the framerate sit at 120-144 Hz in most games. Gsync makes average framerates feel ultra smooth, even with an occasional dip. Alas it is no secret that these monitors do need some graphic muscle though...


I have dual 980's as well (1500mhz core clock) and no matter what I play, as long as I'm over 50fps? I'm totally stoked and completely into it. Nothing at all to complain about at those frame rates since G Sync came in to the picture and with both my Acer 1440 G sync and my Swift G sync monitors ... (though I give the ultimate "twitch" win to the Swift) ...

Granted, many of the games I play, Crysis 3/2, Borderlands 2, Dragon Age Inquisition, CS:GO, Hawken, etc. .. will easily maintain 90 to 144fps, and this is just buttery icing on the cake ...

But those games that require the occasional lower FPS (Heavily modded Skyrim, Wolfenstein: New Order/Old blood, etc. ... the latter being locked at 60fps) ... all play MANY times better with G Sync than V Sync or non-V Sync ever could approach...

RE: Witcher 3? I haven't played it ... but G Sync 75fps is completely fine in my book ...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I have dual 980's as well (1500mhz core clock) and no matter what I play, as long as I'm over 50fps? I'm totally stoked and completely into it. Nothing at all to complain about at those frame rates since G Sync came in to the picture and with both my Acer 1440 G sync and my Swift G sync monitors ... (though I give the ultimate "twitch" win to the Swift) ...
> 
> Granted, many of the games I play, Crysis 3/2, Borderlands 2, Dragon Age Inquisition, CS:GO, Hawken, etc. .. will easily maintain 90 to 144fps, and this is just buttery icing on the cake ...
> 
> But those games that require the occasional lower FPS (Heavily modded Skyrim, Wolfenstein: New Order/Old blood, etc. ... the latter being locked at 60fps) ... all play MANY times better with G Sync than V Sync or non-V Sync ever could approach...
> 
> RE: Witcher 3? I haven't played it ... but G Sync 75fps is completely fine in my book ...


You might have posted about it already, but what is it exactly that makes you enjoy the swift more? I imagine many being interested, especially from someone who has both monitors.

I play games that utilize the CPU more than the graphics card. I get 390/370fps on CS:GO for instance with a single 780. The CPU is a i7-4790k at 4.9ghz.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> You might have posted about it already, but what is it exactly that makes you enjoy the swift more? I imagine many being interested, especially from someone who has both monitors.


Well, G-sync's overdrive compensation makes response times higher the lower the refresh rate is. This means the Swift can go lower in refresh rate in VRR while maintaining acceptable blur, but the XB270HU will hit this threshold at higher framerates.

If i had to guess, anyway.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, G-sync's overdrive compensation makes response times higher the lower the refresh rate is. This means the Swift can go lower in refresh rate in VRR while maintaining acceptable blur, but the XB270HU will hit this threshold at higher framerates.
> 
> If i had to guess, anyway.


I haven't noticed a particularly strong difference in response time at lower refresh rates beyond the effect of just simply having a lower refresh rate. I'd think it would be very hard to isolate this effect, if it does exist.

I have both of them sitting side-by-side, and I vastly prefer the Acer. Though, that's largely due to the inversion line issue, which is why I can't recommend a Swift anymore. The traditional "TN is faster, IPS is slower" argument really doesn't work for the Acer. Its response time is top notch, even at the very high refresh rates. Reviews can back this up, but I also did tests myself using the various website tools.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, G-sync's overdrive compensation makes response times higher the lower the refresh rate is. This means the Swift can go lower in refresh rate in VRR while maintaining acceptable blur, but the XB270HU will hit this threshold at higher framerates.
> 
> If i had to guess, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed a particularly strong difference in response time at lower refresh rates beyond the effect of just simply having a lower refresh rate. I'd think it would be very hard to isolate this effect, if it does exist.
> 
> I have both of them sitting side-by-side, and I vastly prefer the Acer. Though, that's largely due to the inversion line issue, which is why I can't recommend a Swift anymore. The traditional "TN is faster, IPS is slower" argument really doesn't work for the Acer. Its response time is top notch, even at the very high refresh rates. Reviews can back this up, but I also did tests myself using the various website tools.
Click to expand...

Well, i can't speak from personal experience, but the differences are documented in TFTC's review. Judging by the numbers, i'd assume a difference in blur is perceptible.


----------



## Mand12

Right...but that's not because of overdrive settings. It's because if you double the frame rate, response time is cut in half. Doesn't matter what display it is, that effect will still be there. Note also that those numbers are for differences in the *maximum* refresh rate. If you set it for 144 Hz but run a 60 Hz source using G-Sync, it's still using the 144 Hz rise and fall times.

Also, averaging across all transitions is not at all a useful metric. It takes less time to go from 50 to 150 than it does to go from 0 to 150 - this should surprise no one. It's wrong to include them averaged together.

Look at the individual 0-X transitions, and compare them across refresh rates. Note how there's an inverse relationship with frequency. That's all we're looking at, really.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Right...but that's not because of overdrive settings. It's because if you double the frame rate, response time is cut in half. Doesn't matter what display it is, that effect will still be there. Note also that those numbers are for differences in the *maximum* refresh rate. If you set it for 144 Hz but run a 60 Hz source using G-Sync, it's still using the 144 Hz rise and fall times.
> 
> Also, averaging across all transitions is not at all a useful metric. It takes less time to go from 50 to 150 than it does to go from 0 to 150 - this should surprise no one. It's wrong to include them averaged together.
> 
> Look at the individual 0-X transitions, and compare them across refresh rates. Note how there's an inverse relationship with frequency. That's all we're looking at, really.


Oh... I see. I always assumed the review focused on the response times in VRR at different framerates because NOT using the monitor at 144 Hz without VRR would be... silly.

Ok, that makes more sense. It always seemed weird to me; i guess it all makes sense now.


----------



## AlCapwn

Regarding the Linus video. Am i missing something here. How can you enable V-sync while having enabled G-Sync? Nvidia controlpanel only let you chose one or the other


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Regarding the Linus video. Am i missing something here. How can you enable V-sync while having enabled G-Sync? Nvidia controlpanel only let you chose one or the other


As of a few drivers ago, you can choose the behavior used *outside* of the variable refresh range. So, this monitor goes to 144 Hz while in G-Sync mode, but if your source is generating 160 FPS, you have to tell it whether you want it to behave like vsync on (no tearing, increased input lag) or vsync off (tearing, lower input lag).

The better solution is to include a frame limiter, so the GPU never spits out more than 143 FPS. Then you just stay in G-Sync mode forever, and it doesn't matter what happens outside the variable refresh range because you're never outside the variable refresh range.


----------



## AlCapwn

So with G-sync on i will get tearing? i thought it was hard capped at max 144 fps. At least that was the case when i had my Rog swift. Now i am more than confused :O


----------



## Mand12

G-Sync has a maximum operable frequency determined by the maximum refresh rate of the monitor. If your framerate is lower than that, you will not get tearing in G-Sync mode. If you go above that, well, you can't vary the refresh rate anymore, so you are either operating in a vsync-on state or a vsync-off state. You're no longer in G-Sync mode. So if you're no longer in G-Sync mode, due to exceeding the panel's maximum refresh rate, and you turn vsync off, then you get tearing the same way you would in any other monitor.

G-Sync and vsync are mutually exclusive. The vsync setting only affects what happens when you're no longer in G-Sync mode due to exceeding the maximum refresh rate.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Linus does a Freesync vs Gsync input lag comparison.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ
> 
> Without Vsync, Freesync has lower input lag to the tune of about 20%.
> With Vsync, Gsync has lower input lag to the tune of about 22%.
> 
> At a high refresh rate beyond 200fps though (No vsync), Freesync has lower input lag by nearly 40%.
> 
> But at about 45fps, No Vsync, Gsync has lower input lag from 15% to 31%.
> 
> So even with all those extra inputs, Gsync loses.
> 
> I would say overall Freesync wins on the input lag scenario, but also overall the input lag differences are soo small, within the 20-30% range, that they're basically not worth worrying about.
> 
> But it is important to note that 200fps isn't exactly a scenario one would find themselves in, I certainly wouldn't bother running 200fps on a 144hz gsync monitor....those frames really would be basically wasted. And I also really wouldn't play anything that required response times, at 45fps either. I'd play maybe GTA V at 45fps on Gsync, but I wouldn't even bother with any shooter at 45fps.
> 
> I would stay away from ultra wide screens for input lag though, those things can have massive input lag, beyond even 20ms, even if they're rated at 5ms.


I promised quite sometime ago I wouldn't respond to your posts because of your general inaccuracies, inconsistencies and "last word" argumentative mentality. Sometimes you contribute in a meaningful way, even to the point of rep'ing you, but that certainly is more the exception than the rule. And in all fairness to others that may stumble upon your ...

*"Free-Sync is superior to G-Sync and I have the proof."* ...

comments, I will make a few comments and that will be that









Did you even *"Read Carefully"* (as I stated) the TFT Lag results and linked methodology?

Parts of Linus' less than professional test video actually back up TFT's stats.

You are "Cherry Picking" some of the Linus Video results!
He clearly states (@13:50) that his test results raise more questions than answer's! Inconsistencies Abound!!!

Off topic but other G-Sync technologies, just as important are clearly superior ... see *HERE*









Your statement _"So even with all those extra inputs, Gsync loses"_ ... Whaaat? What does this even mean?

Your last statement pretty much says it all ...









_"I would stay away from ultra wide screens for input lag though, those things can have massive input lag, beyond even 20ms, even if they're rated at 5ms."_

Back to the Books for you ... "Fundamentals of Input Lag 101" ... and I mean that in a positive way for your future fulfillment.
I know you must have the last word and I will gladly defer ... I'm out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I was also wondering about that. Apparently the newer version Gsync modules can support extra input types, but at what cost? What is more important, more flexibility or a superior input lag? Or is it even an issue with the new module?


You and I are pretty much on the same page, only time will tell








But Flexibility, in a bleeding edge monitor?, and at what cost? Many, many of us are still waiting for the day we can truly put the memories of the old high end CRT's (FW900) behind us







... Input Lag is not a placebo in our case









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Screw flexibility.
> 
> If I spent $1k on a monitor it needs to check all the boxes. I have a feeling I will be disappointed.


"Screw Flexibility"







.... AND we want a *"GLOSSY"* option ... we're screwed


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Regarding the Linus video. Am i missing something here. How can you enable V-sync while having enabled G-Sync? Nvidia controlpanel only let you chose one or the other


No the point is, even if Gsync is disabled, it's all going through the same scaler hardware. The original basis for the comparison prompt, was display lag on multi input VS single display port.

Many people tried to say more (inputs) scalers = more lag, which is really not all that true.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I promised quite sometime ago I wouldn't respond to your posts because of your general inaccuracies, inconsistencies and "last word" argumentative mentality. Sometimes you contribute in a meaningful way, even to the point of rep'ing you, but that certainly is more the exception than the rule. And in all fairness to others that may stumble upon your ...
> 
> *"Free-Sync is superior to G-Sync and I have the proof."* ...
> 
> comments, I will make a few comments and that will be that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even *"Read Carefully"* (as I stated) the TFT Lag results and linked methodology?
> 
> Parts of Linus' less than professional test video actually back up TFT's stats.
> 
> You are "Cherry Picking" some of the Linus Video results!
> He clearly states (@13:50) that his test results raise more questions than answer's! Inconsistencies Abound!!!
> 
> Off topic but other G-Sync technologies, just as important are clearly superior ... see *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement _"So even with all those extra inputs, Gsync loses"_ ... Whaaat? What does this even mean?
> 
> Your last statement pretty much says it all ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I would stay away from ultra wide screens for input lag though, those things can have massive input lag, beyond even 20ms, even if they're rated at 5ms."_
> 
> Back to the Books for you ... "Fundamentals of Input Lag 101" ... and I mean that in a positive way for your future fulfillment.
> I know you must have the last word and I will gladly defer ... I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I are pretty much on the same page, only time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Flexibility, in a bleeding edge monitor?, and at what cost? Many, many of us are still waiting for the day we can truly put the memories of the old high end CRT's (FW900) behind us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Input Lag is not a placebo in our case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Screw Flexibility"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... AND we want a *"GLOSSY"* option ... we're screwed


Since Linus did a very technical high speed camera test, I think it's safe to say it's valid enough.

I do think Gsync is better.....it has better power management hardware to drive the pixels properly, and a wider range. But the fact remains that the input lag between them, gsync loses some, freesync loses some, and while gsync loses more overall....it's not really enough to matter anyways. Even though the gsync isn't active at 200fps, it's still the same hardware the signal is passing through, and since it's 200fps, even a 40% increase in input lag, is still less than the normal input lag of say, 60hz.

It seems more like you're blindly FB'ing, and kinda making a fool out of yourself in the process. Like a dog biting its own tail/leg. I own an I7 4790k and a GTX 970.....I clearly have no bias toward freesync.....But I'm gonna tell it like it is, not defend some brand just because.

You must be a psychic....people replying to people who replied to them....who woulda thunk it! If responding to a retort is 'having the last word', then so be it.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I do think Gsync in better.....it has better power management hardware to drive the pixels properly. But the fact remains that the input lag between them, gsync loses with, freesync loses some, and while gsync loses more overall....it's not really enough to matter.


It's better because it functions properly. Freesync hasn't yet.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I do think Gsync in better.....it has better power management hardware to drive the pixels properly. But the fact remains that the input lag between them, gsync loses with, freesync loses some, and while gsync loses more overall....it's not really enough to matter.
> 
> 
> 
> It's better because it functions properly. Freesync hasn't yet.
Click to expand...

Well, that's a bit unfair. There are, that i know of, 2 freesync monitors that work as intended.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I have dual 980's as well (1500mhz core clock) and no matter what I play, as long as I'm over 50fps? I'm totally stoked and completely into it. Nothing at all to complain about at those frame rates since G Sync came in to the picture and with both my Acer 1440 G sync and my Swift G sync monitors ... (though I give the ultimate "twitch" win to the Swift) ...
> 
> Granted, many of the games I play, Crysis 3/2, Borderlands 2, Dragon Age Inquisition, CS:GO, Hawken, etc. .. will easily maintain 90 to 144fps, and this is just buttery icing on the cake ...
> 
> But those games that require the occasional lower FPS (Heavily modded Skyrim, Wolfenstein: New Order/Old blood, etc. ... the latter being locked at 60fps) ... all play MANY times better with G Sync than V Sync or non-V Sync ever could approach...
> 
> RE: Witcher 3? I haven't played it ... but G Sync 75fps is completely fine in my book ...


I agree and am seeing similar rates in some of those titles (although I don't play as much variety as you right now). I couldn't even imagine playing without Gsync at this point anymore. I tend to favor eye candy over framerate, although I thought that wouldn't be the case before I picked up my second 980. But it depends on the type of game for sure.

When the Acer was first announced in the News forum a few members claimed that 1440p was old tech and "been there done that", and there was some truth to that. The Korean panels had been out for a while, and some had boasted 120 Hz for a little while. But I argued that it was still totally relevant to gamers because of the framerate sweet spot, and that still holds true. That and the monitor tech still hadn't been perfected, it was only through OCing. 4K is beautiful and is bleeding edge, but it still isn't accessible at higher framerates.

It's just interesting to see varying needs (or preferences) of different gamers vs the resolutions available today. IMO it is safe to say that 1440p @144 Hz is still very relevant for the well rounded gamer right now.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, G-sync's overdrive compensation makes response times higher the lower the refresh rate is. This means the Swift can go lower in refresh rate in VRR while maintaining acceptable blur, but the XB270HU will hit this threshold at higher framerates.
> 
> If i had to guess, anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I haven't noticed a particularly strong difference in response time at lower refresh rates beyond the effect of just simply having a lower refresh rate. I'd think it would be very hard to isolate this effect, if it does exist.
> 
> I have both of them sitting side-by-side, and I vastly prefer the Acer. Though, that's largely due to the inversion line issue, which is why I can't recommend a Swift anymore. The traditional "TN is faster, IPS is slower" argument really doesn't work for the Acer. Its response time is top notch, even at the very high refresh rates. Reviews can back this up, but I also did tests myself using the various website tools.


So, your opinion differ from sirrah's. Thank you both for your input. Bought a cheap monitor until something decent gets released. I'm not in a hurry anymore thankfully.


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm ordering this monitor today, with a EVGA 980Ti







just haven't decided on the particular card yet, need to go through the reviews


----------



## michaelius

How are you ordering it if it is still not released ?


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> How are you ordering it if it is still not released ?


My bad, I spent so long talking about the current model in another thread, I got them mixed up xD


----------



## EinZerstorer

LOL


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I'm ordering this monitor today, with a EVGA 980Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just haven't decided on the particular card yet, need to go through the reviews


Oh it's released?!?! EMERGERD!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> My bad, I spent so long talking about the current model in another thread, I got them mixed up xD


Oh.


----------



## Lass3

Haha


----------



## StrongForce

I heard another person told me on youtube his Acer is fine and that he claims that problems are fixed now.. it's getting tempting ...Asus if you wait too long you gonna loose alot of market share I think lol, well it's pretty much done already aha


----------



## AMDATI

The Acer is tempting, but for me personally, the lack of built in speakers and the gloss bezel is a deal breaker. It's not even that the bezel is just gloss, the bezel is thick and protrudes, causing a huge area inside the bezel to reflect the screen. I wouldn't want to have to wipe dust/fingerprints off the bezel constantly....even in review videos you can see tons of dust. You'll basically never get all the dust off, since it will just attract through static electricity as soon as you wipe it away.

If it wasn't for Gsync, I would have already gotten the MG27 version. Even if I had an arm mount, I wouldn't choose the Acer.

Another big one: Asus's menu allows you to disable the power light! For me this is huge, especially since they are responsible for bleeding blue light into the screen itself.

So if anything, the MG27 is more tempting than the Acer. It may lack Gsync, but feature wise, it's better....and $200 cheaper.

Honestly, for $200 or so, you could just buy another or better videocard and run games at 144hz, at which point gsync becomes virtually pointless.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I heard another person told me on youtube his Acer is fine and that he claims that problems are fixed now.. it's getting tempting ...Asus if you wait too long you gonna loose alot of market share I think lol, well it's pretty much done already aha


Well, not all units have crippling QC issues. You shouldn't base your judgement on the account of one person who either got a good unit or is tolerant to monitor flaws. Not that Asus is perfect, but i have more faith in them than in Acer.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Honestly, for $200 or so, you could just buy another or better videocard and run games at 144hz, at which point gsync becomes virtually pointless.


Where is this $200 card that will keep minimum frames over 144fps at 1440p? I must have missed something.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Where is this $200 card that will keep minimum frames over 144fps at 1440p? I must have missed something.


Let alone 4 cards...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Where is this $200 card that will keep minimum frames over 144fps at 1440p? I must have missed something.


I have GTX970....for that price and a bit more than $200....I could have a 980ti, which would drive 1440p well. Therefore if I invested in that instead of gsync, I would be able to better utilize a 144hz panel.

On top of that, gsync, while nice, only applies inside of games. browse the web, watch videos.....gsync doesn't matter.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I have GTX970....for that price and a bit more than $200....I could have a 980ti, which would give ~144 fps at 1440p. Therefore if I invested in that instead of gsync, I would be able to better utilize a 144hz panel.


lol I have a 980ti and I can assure you it will not keep any new game consistantly higher than 144fps unless you turn the graphics right down or the game is not demanding in the first place.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, not all units have crippling QC issues. You shouldn't base your judgement on the account of one person who either got a good unit or is tolerant to monitor flaws. Not that Asus is perfect, but i have more faith in them than in Acer.


That's basically what it boils down to, patience and faith. I just couldn't wait for Asus' version, especially seeing it uses the same panel so it will perform exactly the same. Everything else is superficial and the lottery is well, the lottery...

With that being said I am still interested to see what Asus comes up with. I am also curious to see if the multi inputs change the input lag at all.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> lol I have a 980ti and I can assure you it will not keep any new game consistantly higher than 144fps unless you turn the graphics right down or the game is not demanding in the first place.


Most people already agree that 40-60 fps is about the sweet spot for Gsync, and 90fps+ basically makes gsync unnoticeable....in fact, many people prefer ULMB at higher frame rates.

UPADTE: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral

Seems TFTCentral is expecting PG279Q press samples around mid-august, so in about 2-3 weeks. They then said they expect an actual release a few weeks later, which makes sense since they will send them press releases before an actual release, give them time to review it, then they can have some good advertising for actual release. So I suppose mid sept by the latest.

To me, that's worth the wait. Even if someone feels like they can't wait that long, waiting is probably best since with the XB27, the XR34 monitors out, and being $800-$1000, they will probably be forced to drop in price or the PG27 might lower its price to steal some buyers. With the MG27 selling for $600, the PG27 might start out at $700 if we're lucky.

I'm buying the PG27 the moment it goes on sale, even if it costs more than the XB27, although I doubt it will considering the other products on the market it will be competing with.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Where is this $200 card that will keep minimum frames over 144fps at 1440p? I must have missed something.


If you are lucky, you might be able to pick up a used GTX690 for $200 - and if you kept quality settings low enough then 144FPS would be achievable


----------



## BoredErica

Acer should have channeled their glossy fetish into the panel and stuck with an unglossy plastic enclosure.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> If you are lucky, you might be able to pick up a used GTX690 for $200 - and if you kept quality settings low enough then 144FPS would be achievable


With all that Kepler gimping going on right now? I doubt it..


----------



## Benny89

So when does this beauty launches? I will insta buy it. Was considering Acer but ASUS design blew up my mind. Also monopoly is bad so when this one arrives, prices should drop for Acer.

Can't wait, it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Acer should have channeled their glossy fetish into the panel and stuck with an unglossy plastic enclosure.


Yeah, they got it all backwards!


----------



## AMDATI

Funny thing is, Glossy is a showroom tactic.....and the XB270HU is pretty much never going to be in any brick and mortar stores other than microcenter, and even then you're only going to see it boxed up.

So a glossy showroom design, for a screen that will never see a showroom.

I really don't know what Acers design department was thinking, especially for basically their flagship monitor. Even the XR34 which just came out, is better looking.

I could probably live with glossy if it was a 50 inch television across the room....but not on a screen 2 feet away from me. To perpetually have everything behind me reflected would be annoying. Then a glossy rounded base reflecting everything, even the screen itself.....yuck.

What they did, was invest in a singular design scheme to use across a few different models, to save money.

If I were Acer, I'd have the glossy changed already, I'd have every panel body switched out. Their profits this year are already tanking hard. I have a feeling there's been some firings.


----------



## Lass3

Alot (all?) of Acers new and cheaper gaming monitors, even those with TN panels, are much better looking and better built too.

The design on XB270HU is terrible, I didnt believe it when I first saw it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Funny thing is, Glossy is a showroom tactic.


Yeah, no.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I really don't know what Acers design department was thinking, especially for basically their flagship monitor. Even the XR34 which just came out, is better looking.
> 
> I could probably live with glossy if it was a 50 inch television across the room....but not on a screen 2 feet away from me. To perpetually have everything behind me reflected would be annoying. Then a glossy rounded base reflecting everything, even the screen itself.....yuck.


I couldn't agree more. It really does defy all logic and belief that not only this design was conceived in the first place, but that it was signed off at a higher level. These things go through a lengthy process, and it's not like a couple of guys knocked it up over a drunken weekend and the thing went it to production on Monday... even though it certainly appears that way lol!


----------



## s1rrah

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. It really does defy all logic and belief that not only this design was conceived in the first place, but that it was signed off at a higher level. These things go through a lengthy process, and it's not like a couple of guys knocked it up over a drunken weekend and the thing went it to production on Monday... even though it certainly appears that way lol!


lmao!!!! (seriously, I'm dieing) ...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Most people already agree that 40-60 fps is about the sweet spot for Gsync, and 90fps+ basically makes gsync unnoticeable....in fact, many people prefer ULMB at higher frame rates.
> .


You need to try it and decide for yourself.. Don't make opinions based on what other people say on forums.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Funny thing is, Glossy is a showroom tactic....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah, no.
Click to expand...

*LMAO* ... +R ToTheSun









I could see your wheels turning but a simple NO ... is prophetic


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *LMAO* ... +R ToTheSun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see your wheels turning but a simple NO ... is prophetic


Lol, some of the things that AMDATI dude says, it is just puzzling how he comes up with it.

Funny thing is I called him out on it a few times and was branded a troll put on "ignore" and "reported" to the mods. I didn't do anything wrong but discuss differences in facts vs opinion so there was no issue or infraction. Maybe a quick and simple NO would have been the best approach in hindsight, lol...


----------



## Pragmatist

There's so many that hasn't bought the Acer monitor becaus of its design. I wouldn't be surprised if someone got fired as a result, I also can't fathom how they released the first 144hz IPS monitor looking like a cheap toy. It is bewildering, to say the least.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> There's so many that hasn't bought the Acer monitor becaus of its design. I wouldn't be surprised if someone got fired as a result, I also can't fathom how they released the first 144hz IPS monitor looking like a cheap toy. It is bewildering, to say the least.


Trust me, NO ONE has bought the Acer monitor because of its design lol! The only reason anyone would buy it is because it's actually a very good panel, and the ONLY one of its kind available... it just happens to be surrounded by a design abomination. The Asus will of course correct this criminal act. Let's just hope they do better on the QC front.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> There's so many that hasn't bought the Acer monitor becaus of its design. I wouldn't be surprised if someone got fired as a result, I also can't fathom how they released the first 144hz IPS monitor looking like a cheap toy. It is bewildering, to say the least.


Honestly the appearance of the Acer monitor doesn't concern me in the slightest, mainly because I use a VESA wall mount. I really care about the picture that it produces and I look at 99% of the time. The appearance of the monitor is a small price to pay for otherwise excellent performance, but appearance is important when it comes to marketing.

Speaking of marketing I think it is very apparent why Acer/AU have chosen to also do business with Asus with this particular panel (and a few other Gsync variants too). Asus is a trusted brand name in the enthusiast/gaming world while Acer was sure to draw some skepticism from this particular market. Asus on the other hand is known for catering exclusively to this crowd, and they are familiar with our likes and dislikes.

I personally like Asus' monitors (and products overall) and have owned several over the years. I only bought the Acer because they released it exactly when they said they would...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Trust me, NO ONE has bought the Acer monitor because of its design lol! The only reason anyone would buy it is because it's actually a very good panel, and the ONLY one of its kind available... it just happens to be surrounded by a design abomination. The Asus will of course correct this criminal act. Let's just hope they do better on the QC front.


Yeah, they didn't buy it for its good looks obviously.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Honestly the appearance of the Acer monitor doesn't concern me in the slightest, mainly because I use a VESA wall mount. I really care about the picture that it produces and I look at 99% of the time. The appearance of the monitor is a small price to pay for otherwise excellent performance, but appearance is important when it comes to marketing.
> 
> Speaking of marketing I think it is very apparent why Acer/AU have chosen to also do business with Asus with this particular panel (and a few other Gsync variants too). Asus is a trusted brand name in the enthusiast/gaming world while Acer was sure to draw some skepticism from this particular market. Asus on the other hand is known for catering exclusively to this crowd, and they are familiar with our likes and dislikes.
> 
> I personally like Asus' monitors (and products overall) and have owned several over the years. I only bought the Acer because they released it exactly when they said they would...


I'm glad you're happy with it. I was going to buy it too, but chickened out because of the non premium exterior. I want it to look premium at that price, it's not like I'm a picky person normally either. I just can't stand it, honestly. Other than that, I agree with you both.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Funny thing is, Glossy is a showroom tactic.....and the XB270HU is pretty much never going to be in any brick and mortar stores other than microcenter, and even then you're only going to see it boxed up.
> 
> So a glossy showroom design, for a screen that will never see a showroom.
> 
> I really don't know what Acers design department was thinking, especially for basically their flagship monitor. Even the XR34 which just came out, is better looking.
> 
> I could probably live with glossy if it was a 50 inch television across the room....but not on a screen 2 feet away from me. To perpetually have everything behind me reflected would be annoying. Then a glossy rounded base reflecting everything, even the screen itself.....yuck.
> 
> What they did, was invest in a singular design scheme to use across a few different models, to save money.
> 
> If I were Acer, I'd have the glossy changed already, I'd have every panel body switched out. Their profits this year are already tanking hard. I have a feeling there's been some firings.


*BURN THE HERETIC!!!*


----------



## The Robot

AG coating is for boring office monitors. Glossy screen in a dark gaming den is what it's really all about. But I do think that glass covers like iMac has is overkill and should not be used.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> There's so many that hasn't bought the Acer monitor becaus of its design. I wouldn't be surprised if someone got fired as a result, I also can't fathom how they released the first 144hz IPS monitor looking like a cheap toy. It is bewildering, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the appearance of the Acer monitor doesn't concern me in the slightest, mainly because I use a VESA wall mount. I really care about the picture that it produces and I look at 99% of the time. The appearance of the monitor is a small price to pay for otherwise excellent performance, but appearance is important when it comes to marketing.
> 
> Speaking of marketing I think it is very apparent why Acer/AU have chosen to also do business with Asus with this particular panel (and a few other Gsync variants too). Asus is a trusted brand name in the enthusiast/gaming world while Acer was sure to draw some skepticism from this particular market. Asus on the other hand is known for catering exclusively to this crowd, and they are familiar with our likes and dislikes.
> 
> I personally like Asus' monitors (and products overall) and have owned several over the years. I only bought the Acer because they released it exactly when they said they would...
Click to expand...

I would have loved this panel inside a BenQ chassis. They make such well designed monitors. Acer could take a few hints.


----------



## OP20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Robot*
> 
> AG coating is for boring office monitors. Glossy screen in a dark gaming den is what it's really all about. But I do think that glass covers like iMac has is overkill and should not be used.


Really? I love glossy displays and think the apple displays do it best. Edge to Edge glass is sooooo easy to clean and has such a premium look to it. My wife has an imac and I envy the design and style. Too bad they'll never make a display over 60hz


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, not all units have crippling QC issues. You shouldn't base your judgement on the account of one person who either got a good unit or is tolerant to monitor flaws. Not that Asus is perfect, but i have more faith in them than in Acer.


Yea that is why I keep waiting.. also I quite like Asus overall rarely had problems..had a flawless HD5870 for 5+ years, many motherboards, the only fault is this screen I have the VW266h, it was hell of a screen, but after 5 years+ lol, now everytime I turn it on I must wait untill it heats, literally ! like diesel lol, because there is static/flicker all over the screen, it was super scary when it first happend needless to say, I thought it was dead, but after waiting a bit and restarting it, it works perfect ! so hey.. not complaining after so much time, I read on a french forum it was some capacitors leaking (which some say can even be replaced







) So yea.. that said next motherboard I might give a try MSI, Gigabytes we bought one for a friend's PC, god the BIOS is horrible, and couldn't even update Bios we tryed everything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Most people already agree that 40-60 fps is about the sweet spot for Gsync, and 90fps+ basically makes gsync unnoticeable....in fact, many people prefer ULMB at higher frame rates.
> 
> UPADTE: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral
> 
> Seems TFTCentral is expecting PG279Q press samples around mid-august, so in about 2-3 weeks. They then said they expect an actual release a few weeks later, which makes sense since they will send them press releases before an actual release, give them time to review it, then they can have some good advertising for actual release. So I suppose mid sept by the latest.
> 
> To me, that's worth the wait. Even if someone feels like they can't wait that long, waiting is probably best since with the XB27, the XR34 monitors out, and being $800-$1000, they will probably be forced to drop in price or the PG27 might lower its price to steal some buyers. With the MG27 selling for $600, the PG27 might start out at $700 if we're lucky.
> 
> I'm buying the PG27 the moment it goes on sale, even if it costs more than the XB27, although I doubt it will considering the other products on the market it will be competing with.


Ahh man that is heart-warming news lol.

Skylake and this screen in August ? I'm gonna be ruined holy. And next month 980Ti me thinks.. ahh all that $$$ so wisely spent.


----------



## AlCapwn

Now we just need a review


----------



## atomicus

Reviews will be great... I've never been more confident of that with any product I don't think. The Acer XB270HU all but ensures that, given it uses the same panel, so it's almost inconceivable that Asus have gone and screwed it up based on that. We already know it LOOKS ten times better, so providing they haven't gone and slapped that stupid coating they put on the original Swift, and as long as they QC it properly, it's going to be a slam dunk. I just hope they don't get greedy with the price.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Reviews will be great... I've never been more confident of that with any product I don't think. The Acer XB270HU all but ensures that, given it uses the same panel, so it's almost inconceivable that Asus have gone and screwed it up based on that. We already know it LOOKS ten times better, so providing they haven't gone and slapped that stupid coating they put on the original Swift, and as long as they QC it properly, it's going to be a slam dunk. I just hope they don't get greedy with the price.


We already know what to expect, the PG27 is going to be exactly like the MG27, which is the freesync version. It's just the MG27 with a gsync module installed, that's it.


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> We already know what to expect, the PG27 is going to be exactly like the MG27, which is the freesync version. It's just the MG27 with a gsync module installed, that's it.


And I have one of the MG's and love it. Looking forward to this later to motivate me to build a system with 980Ti


----------



## toncij

Why would you if you already have that?


----------



## boombeef

2nd gaming system of course for the bros. that come over.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> We already know what to expect, the PG27 is going to be exactly like the MG27, which is the freesync version. It's just the MG27 with a gsync module installed, that's it.


It's a closer comparison to the Acer though, simply because that's an IDENTICAL panel with G-Sync. The MG27 having Freesync makes a direct like for like comparison much more difficult.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I would have loved this panel inside a BenQ chassis. They make such well designed monitors. Acer could take a few hints.


Certainly not gonna argue with that. I had the Benq BL2710PT (very similar AHVA panel from AU) before this and the construction was very nice (all matte low profile bezel too). I think we all have gotten so used to some compromise when it comes to monitors over the years the overall construction can take a back seat compared to performance and image quality however. But yes, some companies (Asus and Benq) certainly know how to cater to the gaming/enthusiast crowd and others like Acer are just getting the drift (maybe?)...

I think this monitor will be well worth the wait for some of you due to better construction and likely better QC vs the Acer.


----------



## hisXLNC

only took 63 pages to get a proper ETA on this monitor. sweeet


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's a closer comparison to the Acer though, simply because that's an IDENTICAL panel with G-Sync. The MG27 having Freesync makes a direct like for like comparison much more difficult.


The MG27 has the same exact panel as the Acer. ALL 1440p 144hz IPS monitors have the same exact Acer panel, because it's the only panel with those exact specs on the market.

Talking things like menu features and build details, the MG and PG are identical except for Gsync.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The MG27 has the same exact panel as the Acer. ALL 1440p 144hz IPS monitors have the same exact Acer panel, because it's the only panel with those exact specs on the market.
> 
> Talking things like menu features and build details, the MG and PG are identical except for Gsync.


The MG27 isnt a ROG monitor, it doesn't have the ROG logo on the stand for one. So, there might be more differences than we know about besides the g-sync V2.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The MG27 isnt a ROG monitor, it doesn't have the ROG logo on the stand for one. So, there might be more differences than we know about besides the g-sync V2.


The point is, it's at least going to have the features of the MG27, which is already better than Acer XB27OHU. There might be little differences, such as the center of the base swiveling (in MG27 the swivel mechanism is underneath and rotates the whole stand). The MG27 has the ability to turn the power light off, so the PG27 will probably have this same capability in the menu.

We already know what it's going to look like essentially. We know the panel specs. It will most likely include built in speakers, which most people don't care about, but I personally do because I don't mind monitor speakers for listening to things like podcasts and news videos.....anything serious and I'm using my high end heaphones anyways, so for me personally, hooking an independent stereo system up to a PC isn't wanted.

Now as for 3D support, ULMB, etc....that's all up in the air.....

Basically though, the PG27 is going to most likely pull ahead simply by not having a glossy build, regardless of any other feature.


----------



## Lass3

No the design will not be identical to MG279Q. PG279Q will look more like the Swift -> Thinner bezels and generally better looking than MG279Q. It's a ROG monitor, MG279Q is not.

Gsync range goes up to the full 144 Hz + ULMB - MG279Q is limited to 90 Hz.

The panel will be the same as XB270HU/MG279Q - From AU Optronics.

*PG279Q*


*MG279Q*


*PG278Q (Swift)*


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The MG27 has the same exact panel as the Acer. ALL 1440p 144hz IPS monitors have the same exact Acer panel, because it's the only panel with those exact specs on the market.
> 
> Talking things like menu features and build details, the MG and PG are identical except for Gsync.


I'm not saying they are apples and oranges, but despite them featuring identical panels, if you're doing a DIRECT comparison with G-Sync and how it performs at higher refresh rates with IPS, then you simply can't compare it to the MG27 because it's Freesync... and that functions differently as well as featuring a lower operating range (90Hz vs 144Hz, BIG difference), so there is no comparison to be made there. The XB270HU is the ONLY IPS G-Sync monitor of its type, so if you want to know how a 144Hz IPS G-Sync monitor performs, you compare it to the Acer. If it wasn't already released, we'd all be wondering about that. If you want to get an idea as to the construction (albeit the PG279Q will be higher end under the ROG brand, which the MG27 is not) and menu layout, yes, the MG27 is obviously what you'd be better comparing it to, coming from the same manufacturer. Either way, both are solid monitors in terms of function whatever you're comparing. Only issues are QC (on both, worse on the Acer) and design (dreadful on the Acer), the latter of which we know is vastly improved, the former we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'm not saying they are apples and oranges, but despite them featuring identical panels, if you're doing a DIRECT comparison with G-Sync and how it performs at higher refresh rates with IPS, then you simply can't compare it to the MG27 because it's Freesync... and that functions differently as well as featuring a lower operating range (90Hz vs 144Hz, BIG difference), so there is no comparison to be made there. The XB270HU is the ONLY IPS G-Sync monitor of its type, so if you want to know how a 144Hz IPS G-Sync monitor performs, you compare it to the Acer. If it wasn't already released, we'd all be wondering about that. If you want to get an idea as to the construction (albeit the PG279Q will be higher end under the ROG brand, which the MG27 is not) and menu layout, yes, the MG27 is obviously what you'd be better comparing it to, coming from the same manufacturer. Either way, both are solid monitors in terms of function whatever you're comparing. Only issues are QC (on both, worse on the Acer) and design (dreadful on the Acer), the latter of which we know is vastly improved, the former we'll just have to wait and see.


I think at this point, people know what to expect from gsync and freesync, regardless of panel model. No one is trying to make that comparison.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think at this point, people know what to expect from gsync and freesync, regardless of panel model. No one is trying to make that comparison.


Yes but that's not really the point, and it doesn't account for those people who don't know what to expect and are upgrading from an ancient monitor for example. This whole question arised based on talk of anticipation of a review of the PG279Q... if you WERE looking for a comparison to suggest what the outcome of that review would be from an overall functional standpoint (based on features and technical operation), you would look to the XB270HU for the most part. If you were more interested in the general look of the monitor and its menu/button layouts etc. you would look to the MG279Q and perhaps even the PG278Q (the original Swift).


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes but that's not really the point, and it doesn't account for those people who don't know what to expect and are upgrading from an ancient monitor for example. This whole question arised based on talk of anticipation of a review of the PG279Q... if you WERE looking for a comparison to suggest what the outcome of that review would be from an overall functional standpoint (based on features and technical operation), you would look to the XB270HU for the most part. If you were more interested in the general look of the monitor and its menu/button layouts etc. you would look to the MG279Q and perhaps even the PG278Q (the original Swift).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes but that's not really the point, and it doesn't account for those people who don't know what to expect and are upgrading from an ancient monitor for example. This whole question arised based on talk of anticipation of a review of the PG279Q... if you WERE looking for a comparison to suggest what the outcome of that review would be from an overall functional standpoint (based on features and technical operation), you would look to the XB270HU for the most part. If you were more interested in the general look of the monitor and its menu/button layouts etc. you would look to the MG279Q and perhaps even the PG278Q (the original Swift).


The MG27 has the same exact panel as the XB270HU. So other than the type of adaptive sync used, there is no functional difference. So the PG27 will basically share the same panel as the MG27, the same menu's and build as the MG27 and/or Swift, and all with gsync.....

...So there really is no reason to even bring the XB270HU into the comparison at all, because it doesn't really give us any indication of what to expect because we already know about A) the panel capabilities, and B) Gsync


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The MG27 has the same exact panel as the XB270HU. So other than the type of adaptive sync used, there is no functional difference. So the PG27 will basically share the same panel as the MG27, the same menu's and build as the MG27 and/or Swift, and all with gsync.....
> 
> ...So there really is no reason to even bring the XB270HU into the comparison at all, because it doesn't really give us any indication of what to expect because we already know about A) the panel capabilities, and B) Gsync


LOL, they ALL share the same panel, so you can't single out the MG27 in that respect. It's a level playing field when you strip things away to the panel and nothing else. The panel is what will determine pretty much everything that matters about the function of this monitor, followed closely by the addition of G-Sync, which the XB270HU *also* has, and which the MG27 *does not*. It's simply a technical fact that there is LESS functional difference between the XB270HU and PG279Q than there is between the PG279Q and the MG27. That's the point here. The only comparisons (once you accept the panels are all equal) between the latter would be cosmetics and a few largely irrelevant menu functions, which have no issues (as reviews have demonstrated). Your 'argument' for not bringing the XB270HU in to the comparison at all could just as easily be leveled against the MG27... as we know about A) the panel capabilities, and B) Freesync... so this is all pointless. You seem to be coming at this from the point of view of someone who knows EVERYTHING there is to know about Freesync and G-Sync, and yes, for such a person no comparison is necessary, but not everyone is like that, and they might be interested to know how G-Sync operates on a 144Hz IPS panel.

Let me put it another way... if an alien landed on earth and knew NOTHING about Freesync or G-Sync, and wanted to take the PG279Q back to their home planet (for reasons I cannot fathom, but let's run with this for a second...), then it would be entirely illogical to give them the MG27 as a comparison when you have a much closer match in terms of function with the XB270HU... although no doubt the crappy design would offend this alien so greatly they would consider our planet a waste of space in the universe and promptly destroy us. Thanks Acer, thanks very much.


----------



## Kaisei

This is exactly what I've been waiting for in a monitor. Now if only the price did not force people to have to sell drugs in order to afford one.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> only took 63 pages to get a proper ETA on this monitor. sweeet


Do we even have an exact ETA? I thought we only know the review copy will be ready in late August.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Do we even have an exact ETA? I thought we only know the review copy will be ready in late August.


Not exact no, but it stands to reason it will probably be a few weeks after review samples are sent out in August, giving time for glowing reviews to be published, get people all excited, and then they release it in September sometime. Wouldn't make much sense to allow it to be reviewed and then not release it soon thereafter. But sense seems to go out the window with monitors sometimes!


----------



## bowgamer

If I bought this monitor would I be able to use it with my Wii U? It outputs HDMI @ 1080p. Thanks! I was about to buy the ASUS MG279Q because its 50 dollars off but there is no g sync on that monitor so I thought I might as well wait for this.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowgamer*
> 
> If I bought this monitor would I be able to use it with my Wii U? It outputs HDMI @ 1080p. Thanks! I was about to buy the ASUS MG279Q because its 50 dollars off but there is no g sync on that monitor so I thought I might as well wait for this.


Sure, but it won't look pretty. I tried WiiU on 1080p monitor and almost burned out my eyes, cause native game resolution is only 720p. It behaves way better with TVs, jaggies are almost non-existent.


----------



## bowgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Robot*
> 
> Sure, but it won't look pretty. I tried WiiU on 1080p monitor and almost burned out my eyes, cause native game resolution is only 720p. It behaves way better with TVs, jaggies are almost non-existent.


I think smash 4 is 1080 60fps and that is mainly what I use my wii u for although I could be wrong.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Not exact no, but it stands to reason it will probably be a few weeks after review samples are sent out in August, giving time for glowing reviews to be published, get people all excited, and then they release it in September sometime. Wouldn't make much sense to allow it to be reviewed and then not release it soon thereafter. But sense seems to go out the window with monitors sometimes!


From 144hzmonitor sourcing Asus Rog Nordic, they're expecting Q4 instead of Q3.
_Link: http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/asus-pg279q-27-inch-1440p-144hz-ips-g-sync-monitor/_


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> From 144hzmonitor sourcing Asus Rog Nordic, they're expecting Q4 instead of Q3.
> _Link: http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/asus-pg279q-27-inch-1440p-144hz-ips-g-sync-monitor/_


That's old, and somewhat vague anyway. TFT Central (usually very reliable) have said they expect review samples end of August, and those are HIGHLY likely to be production ready, so barring some kind of production line screw up, there's no reason they would delay much beyond 3-4 weeks to release. I suspect it will be end of the September at the latest, which technically isn't far off Q4 anyway.


----------



## Nicholars

Asus originally said "late Q3".
TFT central said "mid september review samples" then probably retail month after that.
ROG nordic said "sometime in Q4".

That is all information on release date I can find online...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Asus originally said "late Q3".
> TFT central said "mid september review samples" then probably retail month after that.
> ROG nordic said "sometime in Q4".


TFT Central have said mid-August for review samples, not September...

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/624107166732034049

If that holds true, then we'll be seeing the monitor in September, most likely, which is late Q3.


----------



## Nicholars

Meant August yeh.

I really hope it comes out soon, bored of waiting!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Meant August yeh.
> 
> I really hope it comes out soon, bored of waiting!


It's good that we're getting a review from TFTC before it releases because my trigger finger is ready and happy.


----------



## AlCapwn

But...but.. my birthday is 14th of August.....


----------



## Barefooter

They might release it in September... but you might not be able to actually get one for many months later.

When the first ROG Swift came out, it was about six months later before they were readily available!


----------



## Nass22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> But...but.. my birthday is 14th of August.....


happy early birthday


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowgamer*
> 
> I think smash 4 is 1080 60fps and that is mainly what I use my wii u for although I could be wrong.


Yeah, it is native 1080p indeed. No AA tho.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> They might release it in September... but you might not be able to actually get one for many months later.
> 
> When the first ROG Swift came out, it was about six months later before they were readily available!


that


----------



## AMDATI

Considering the XB27 and MG27 have both been pretty readily available, I doubt the PG27 will be sold out quickly, even with all the people wanting it over the current other options.

Either way though, I know I'll be getting one without issue because 1) I look for news about it every day and check newegg/amazon. 2) I always have the money on hand to afford it. I guarantee you I will definitely be one of the first ones in the world to have retail stock reach their doorstep.

I'd say even right now they are manufacturing tons of them, where they're sitting in boxes somewhere waiting to be released.


----------



## Pragmatist

*New News*!

The Asus PG279Q is expected to be released in Oktober. The reason for the delay according to Asus Nordic is because they're waiting on the new generation of the fast IPS-panel with extra thin bezels.

Sorce: *Sweclockers*.

Link: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20891-asus-rog-pg279q-utmanar-acer-predator-forst-i-mitten-av-oktober


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> *New News*!
> 
> The Asus PG279Q is expected to be released in Oktober. The reason for the delay according to Asus Nordic is because they're waiting on the new generation of the fast IPS-panel with extra thin bezels.
> 
> Sorce: *Sweclockers*.
> 
> Link: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20891-asus-rog-pg279q-utmanar-acer-predator-forst-i-mitten-av-oktober


Nice! *There is also information there about the price*- it will probably costs around 8,000 Swedish Corons, which is about 928 USD and about 846 EUR.

Well, to the October then


----------



## boomerzangs

this monitor flanked with a couple of PB278Q on the right and left









I'll start saving now so I can afford it in a year or so


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> this monitor flanked with a couple of PB278Q on the right and left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start saving now so I can afford it in a year or so


Couple of PG279Q's mounted on top of each other with PB278Q's on the side ain't a bad option either, Zenview mounts 4 lyfe.


----------



## mylilpony

October?!?!?! =(


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> *New News*!
> 
> The Asus PG279Q is expected to be released in Oktober. The reason for the delay according to Asus Nordic is because they're waiting on the new generation of the fast IPS-panel with extra thin bezels.
> 
> Sorce: *Sweclockers*.
> 
> Link: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20891-asus-rog-pg279q-utmanar-acer-predator-forst-i-mitten-av-oktober


I love how every new delay comes with a new promise of something even more cool and great to wait for. They should announce and present on E3 the PG999UWQ - 8K 144Hz curved 21:9 screen of 38". Then, they can keep delaying it for years until the actual not-prototype technology is available or they find market dropping with purchases of PG279Q enough so they don't eat into it much.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> *New News*!
> 
> The Asus PG279Q is expected to be released in Oktober. The reason for the delay according to Asus Nordic is because they're waiting on the new generation of the fast IPS-panel with extra thin bezels.
> 
> Sorce: *Sweclockers*.
> 
> Link: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20891-asus-rog-pg279q-utmanar-acer-predator-forst-i-mitten-av-oktober


That would suggest it's NOT using an identical panel to the Acer XB270HU then, as has always been said?


----------



## LogiTekkers

I cant imagine that will be the price as that equates to less than the current swift - 8000 SEK is 590 GBP? That cant be right. Better panels sounds good if that is true... but I want it now


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I cant imagine that will be the price as that equates to less than the current swift - 8000 SEK is 590 GBP? That cant be right. Better panels sounds good if that is true... but I want it now


The currency exchange rates right now are all over the place. I wouldn't trust basic conversions. The UK pricing will probably not be the same as EU pricing or Swedish Krona pricing. For anyone using EURO as their currency, you don't buy from the UK any more. A 980ti from Germany costs €700. It costs almost €850 from the UK.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> There's so many that hasn't bought the Acer monitor becaus of its design. I wouldn't be surprised if someone got fired as a result, I also can't fathom how they released the first 144hz IPS monitor looking like a cheap toy. It is bewildering, to say the least.


I have it, and it looks a lot better in person on a desk than in pictures or a store shelf.

The gloss is a bit of a drawback, but it isn't a deal killer by any means. AMDATI's comment about the bezel reflecting back into the screen itself is nothing short of pure exaggeration as far as I am concerned. Oh, and I sit in a very brightly lit room with lots of big windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That would suggest it's NOT using an identical panel to the Acer XB270HU then, as has always been said?


Just simple supply and demand of the AU Optics panel that is being used in all of them. The Acer was in short supply for a long while, and is only now getting into generally "easy to get" quantities.

Don't think of these panels as different product releases, but all Generation 1 of a new panel itself. Of course that is until someone does come up with data saying they aren't using the same panel as the Acer.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Just simple supply and demand of the AU Optics panel that is being used in all of them. The Acer was in short supply for a long while, and is only now getting into generally "easy to get" quantities.
> 
> Don't think of these panels as different product releases, but all Generation 1 of a new panel itself. Of course that is until someone does come up with data saying they aren't using the same panel as the Acer.


Well if it's a factual statement that they are waiting on a "new generation of the fast IPS-panel with extra thin bezels", it might suggest this is a new and improved version of the same panel as the Acer, because if it were IDENTICAL in every way, then they would not say this as it would be a lie. I am sure it is basically the same AU Optronics panel, but perhaps tweaked slightly for their needs and the specificity of this monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well if it's a factual statement that they are waiting on a "new generation of the fast IPS-panel with extra thin bezels", it might suggest this is a new and improved version of the same panel as the Acer, because if it were IDENTICAL in every way, then they would not say this as it would be a lie. I am sure it is basically the same AU Optronics panel, but perhaps tweaked slightly for their needs and the specificity of this monitor.


I don't know enough about panels to comment to much further at that point. I feel comfortable stating that business, especially big(er) business, would have no problem taking the exact same panel, fitting a new bezel on it, and saying _"New generation of awesomesauce eyeballporn get it now! MONEY!!!!"_.

Maybe AUO did tweak it enough to make significant changes to it, but I honestly can't see what those would be as I sit in front of the panel in question. Beyond the gloss bezel that Acer went with.


----------



## AMDATI

I think you guys are just reading too much into what they said. When they talk about new generation of fast IPS panels, they could very well just mean the same ones in the Acer XB270HU. It is technically still a new generation, just not soo new to us since we've been watching and waiting. With phrases like "and extra thin bezels", it sounds like they're 'waiting' on that too.....but obviously since they're the ones making the monitor, the bezels aren't technology they're waiting on.

The pricing also definitely won't be equal everywhere. It could cost $800 USD in the US, and the equivalent of $950 US in the UK...especially when you consider things like tax differences, import duties, local pricing of other electronics, etc. I honestly don't see them coming out for more than $800 USD launch day in the US. The MG27 is $600, and the XB27 can be had for $750 or even as low as $720 so far. If we get lucky, it might even come out at $700.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Couple of PG279Q's mounted on top of each other with PB278Q's on the side ain't a bad option either, Zenview mounts 4 lyfe.












take all the monies.

although realistically the PG279Q would be the gaming monitor with the PB278Q at the sides for productivity purposes, and I'm not sure I'd benefit from having a second one stacked on top of it.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take all the monies.
> 
> although realistically the PG279Q would be the gaming monitor with the PB278Q at the sides for productivity purposes, and I'm not sure I'd benefit from having a second one stacked on top of it.


You add the 4th monitor for excess cause murica.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I don't know enough about panels to comment to much further at that point. I feel comfortable stating that business, especially big(er) business, would have no problem taking the exact same panel, fitting a new bezel on it, and saying _*"New generation of awesomesauce eyeballporn get it now! MONEY!!!!"*_ .
> 
> Maybe AUO did tweak it enough to make significant changes to it, but I honestly can't see what those would be as I sit in front of the panel in question. Beyond the gloss bezel that Acer went with.


"QFT" ... +R









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think you guys are just reading too much into what they said. When they talk about new generation of fast IPS panels, they could very well just mean the same ones in the Acer XB270HU. It is technically still a new generation, just not soo new to us since we've been watching and waiting. With phrases like "and extra thin bezels", it sounds like they're 'waiting' on that too.....but obviously since they're the ones making the monitor, the bezels aren't technology they're waiting on.
> 
> The pricing also definitely won't be equal everywhere. It could cost $800 USD in the US, and the equivalent of $950 US in the UK...especially when you consider things like tax differences, import duties, local pricing of other electronics, etc. I honestly don't see them coming out for more than $800 USD launch day in the US. The MG27 is $600, and the XB27 can be had for $750 or even as low as $720 so far. If we get lucky, it might even come out at $700.


Yep I'm agreeing w/you .... whaaat ... +R








One speculative exception ... PG27 @$700 no way ... more like $850 US if we're lucky









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> You add the 4th monitor for excess cause murica.


LMAO .... +R









AND join the NON Politically Correct Revolution ... coming to a country near you ... soon


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take all the monies.
> 
> although realistically the PG279Q would be the gaming monitor with the PB278Q at the sides for productivity purposes, and I'm not sure I'd benefit from having a second one stacked on top of it.


You could always go with the MG279Q (the 1440p 144hz IPS FreeSync) variant on the top to save some cash since you won't need Gsync on it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh my.... Thin bezel IPS panelled RoG Swift? Sweeet!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh my.... Thin bezel IPS panelled RoG Swift? Sweeet!


Indeed..maybe worth me waiting on


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> You add the 4th monitor for excess cause murica.


well thats it, you convinced me.








for my country!!


----------



## kx11

my Acerxb270HU is enough

144hz + hdmi ? holy peanut butter


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> well thats it, you convinced me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my country!!


\

Downside, it can ONLY display the American flag.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Downside, it can ONLY display the American flag.


that's a downside?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Any news on the 4K IPS version? I really hope that they release it alongside the 144Hz IPS version.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I love how every new delay comes with a new promise of something even more cool and great to wait for. They should announce and present on E3 the PG999UWQ - 8K 144Hz curved 21:9 screen of 38". Then, they can keep delaying it for years until the actual not-prototype technology is available or they find market dropping with purchases of PG279Q enough so they don't eat into it much.


Well, we finally got updated though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That would suggest it's NOT using an identical panel to the Acer XB270HU then, as has always been said?


I know as much as the next person. We will have to wait for more information, I guess. It could be interpreted as if it's a newer type of panel, but it could also just be the 144hz IPS-panel we know. Which is pretty new still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have it, and it looks a lot better in person on a desk than in pictures or a store shelf.
> 
> The gloss is a bit of a drawback, but it isn't a deal killer by any means. AMDATI's comment about the bezel reflecting back into the screen itself is nothing short of pure exaggeration as far as I am concerned. Oh, and I sit in a very brightly lit room with lots of big windows.
> Just simple supply and demand of the AU Optics panel that is being used in all of them. The Acer was in short supply for a long while, and is only now getting into generally "easy to get" quantities.
> the Acer.


It's an awesome monitor, no doubt. I haven't seen one in person, sadly. So, I'll take your word for it. However, many of us love the look of the Swift, and it'll have some new features as well. Perhaps not the panel itself, but G-Sync v2, DP/HDMI support, and maby some more things we don't know about currently.


----------



## KenjiS

On a side note, anyone else wish monitors and such were available locally to look at versus having to buy them basically sight unseen


----------



## AlCapwn

Yes. What exactly do we know about G-sync V2?? i know nothing.. but what about you guys


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> On a side note, anyone else wish monitors and such were available locally to look at versus having to buy them basically sight unseen


I feel exactly the same way about internet dating.


----------



## KenjiS

Ordered myself the RoG Swift from Amazon

Will be here tomarrow, Couldnt say no to $14 next day shipping









I decided to start with the least expensive option, if im happy with it awesome, if not well i move on. Besides I'm PRETTY sure my biggest complaint is IPS glow.


----------



## mylilpony

^assuming you got the pg278q?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> ^assuming you got the pg278q?


Yeah.,. and i just realized i posted in the wrong thread..

Could they SERIOUSLY get better names


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monet*
> 
> Hehe, depends what you want to hear


I'd -suspect- G-Sync V2 at the very least will allow additional inputs for monitors, so you wont be limited to a single Displayport connection...

I do not see nVidia giving up on the module just yet, especially as the module has so far shown to be advantageous...

Unless I'm wrong last I read Freesync is still very, Very half baked...

I would however be curious if nVidia could not make an external module, Something that say, connects between your GPU and an Adaptivesync-capable screen


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monet*
> 
> Hehe, depends what you want to hear


I would like to hear that g-sync and ulmb now works together, at the same time























Is the "only" new feature just that it now has an hdmi port. seems a bit of a bummer. At least for me. i would never use the port. I am sure others are thrilled.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Or at least just let us use ULMB at 144hz.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I would like to hear that g-sync and ulmb now works together, at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the "only" new feature just that it now has an hdmi port. seems a bit of a bummer. At least for me. i would never use the port. I am sure others are thrilled.


Some people like using monitors for console games, stuff like Street Fighter and that where input lag is really a problem

For those people i can see having an HDMI port, They may have both an Xbox and a PC for gaming after all...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's an awesome monitor, no doubt. I haven't seen one in person, sadly. So, I'll take your word for it. However, many of us love the look of the Swift, and it'll have some new features as well. Perhaps not the panel itself, but G-Sync v2, DP/HDMI support, and maby some more things we don't know about currently.


The looks of the Acer are my one complaint with it, but it isn't as bad as some people describe. I really wish they had finished it more like the Dell Ultrasharp displays, it would have been 11/10 for me at that point. As it sits it is just a 10/10 with the gloss. Oh, and that damn orange ring!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'd -suspect- G-Sync V2 at the very least will allow additional inputs for monitors, so you wont be limited to a single Displayport connection...
> 
> I do not see nVidia giving up on the module just yet, especially as the module has so far shown to be advantageous...
> 
> Unless I'm wrong last I read Freesync is still very, Very half baked...
> 
> I would however be curious if nVidia could not make an external module, Something that say, connects between your GPU and an Adaptivesync-capable screen


FreeSync really struggles at the low end when you hover around the minimum refresh rate of the panel. Nixeus has an upcoming display that resolved the other issue of ghosting/overshoot, so it is claimed. Also I think maybe BenQ offers a firmware update, they are covering shipping, for their FreeSync panel. I somewhat remember another member telling me that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I would like to hear that g-sync and ulmb now works together, at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the "only" new feature just that it now has an hdmi port. seems a bit of a bummer. At least for me. i would never use the port. I am sure others are thrilled.


We have to overcome some real issues in order to get VRR and ULMB working together. The strobe effect doing them together creates will make your eyes cry.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The looks of the Acer are my one complaint with it, but it isn't as bad as some people describe. I really wish they had finished it more like the Dell Ultrasharp displays, it would have been 11/10 for me at that point. As it sits it is just a 10/10 with the gloss. Oh, and that damn orange ring!
> 
> .


Gotta say I love the appearance of my PG278Q, Really nice build to it and the screen looks like its floating above my desk lmao.. the PG279 will probubly look very similar


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The looks of the Acer are my one complaint with it, but it isn't as bad as some people describe. I really wish they had finished it more like the Dell Ultrasharp displays, it would have been 11/10 for me at that point. As it sits it is just a 10/10 with the gloss. Oh, and that damn orange ring!


Yeah, I meant that the IPS-panel is awesome, but the stand, the stand.............. it's hard to find anything that looks worse than that on a monitor. I've already shared my opinion about it, it's just that when someone is happy they bought something I try to be positive about it instead of being a downer. It is a great panel after all.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, I meant that the IPS-panel is awesome, but the stand, the stand.............. it's hard to find anything that looks worse than that on a monitor. I've already shared my opinion about it, it's just that when someone is happy they bought something I try to be positive about it instead of being a downer. It is a great panel after all.


My only complaint on it is that its an $800 monitor that looks exactly like Acer's $200-300 monitors...

Still waiting for someone to do the color accents perhaps as an RGB led array...i mean.. seriously...


----------



## barsh90

Any news on availability?


----------



## atomicus

It's not just design of the Acer though (which I agree are awful for a premium monitor at this price point), as here in the UK at least there are some real horror stories regards the quality, with people going through 3-4 screens and still getting ones with dust behind the panels and stuck/dead pixels, even on models that have supposedly been QC'd properly. It's a joke, and very much a lottery as to whether you get a good one or not. I know Asus hardly have the best reputation in the world for QC either, but it's hard to imagine them doing a worse job than Acer. By most accounts, we should be seeing the PG279Q by September some time, so we'll know then I guess...


----------



## Shadowarez

Im betting asus will drop the ball on this 100x worse the original swift. Im betting they already dont care about this mobitor and are working on hyping the next version to try drive sales. Cant forget loading there inital 10 monitors for world wide sale at launch and thwn shipping them to NA on a rickity old tug boat.


----------



## AMDATI

Asus doesn't make the panels, they just put them in housing, add some hardware/software to drive them, and sell them. dust, smudges, dead pixels, etc.....all are Acers fault.

I'd say the pg279q is delayed soo much because of the QC issues, Asus has a contract with Acer, and if it loses money because of issues, Acer has to answer.

Will the pg279q still have issues? maybe, but it's still a heck of a lot better body wise and even software is better. if it has HDMI, 3D vision support, and built in speakers, it's light years ahead of the XB270HU.

I'm absolutely sure Acer has also forced Asus into a non compete clause for X amount of time. That's why the MG27 is freesync, and there are no other gsync 144hz monitors at 1440p. Without it, Acer would be competing against its own hardware for a different brand....it would lose big if it can't offload all of those XB270HU's beforehand. That's also why Acer as a company has tanked in value by over 30% this year.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Asus doesn't make the panels, they just put them in housing, add some hardware/software to drive them, and sell them. dust, smudges, dead pixels, etc.....all are Acers fault.
> 
> I'd say the pg279q is delayed soo much because of the QC issues, Asus has a contract with Acer, and if it loses money because of issues, Acer has to answer.
> 
> Will the pg279q still have issues? maybe, but it's still a heck of a lot better body wise and even software is better. if it has HDMI, 3D vision support, and built in speakers, it's light years ahead of the XB270HU.
> 
> I'm absolutely sure Acer has also forced Asus into a non compete clause for X amount of time. That's why the MG27 is freesync, and there are no other gsync 144hz monitors at 1440p. Without it, Acer would be competing against its own hardware for a different brand....it would lose big if it can't offload all of those XB270HU's beforehand. That's also why Acer as a company has tanked in value by over 30% this year.


It's own hardware, what do you mean? The panel is made by AU Optronics?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> It's own hardware, what do you mean? The panel is made by AU Optronics?


AU Optronics is owned by Acer.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> AU Optronics is owned by Acer.


I thought they were BenQ?!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Will the pg279q still have issues? maybe, but it's still a heck of a lot better body wise and even software is better. if it has HDMI, 3D vision support, and built in speakers, it's light years ahead of the XB270HU.


The PG279Q doesn't have 3D Vision support.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The PG279Q doesn't have 3D Vision support.


we don't know that for sure....it might, it might not. it's not something to hinge a bet on....but even without it, the PG27 is still better than the XB27.

In fact, if I'm not mistaken, even though the PG278Q doesn't officially support 3D vision, you can use it for 3D vision.....and that's something you simply can't do with the XB27.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I thought they were BenQ?!


Nope, BenQ just buys panels from other companies and sells them. Benq actually used to be owned by Acer too.

Acer is honestly bigger than it has any right to be, because all its done throughout its life is made crappy quality control products. I chalk it up more to luck than anything else. They're kind of like AOL in that they probably originally got marketshare through older and less tech savvy people through things like walmart sales.

But its origins are basically that it operated in a part of the world where it had pretty much zero competition, so it used the Asia's to get fat and rich.

So basically as long as you have the money to mass produce something and put it on shelves, you're pretty much guaranteed to get sales somewhere in the world, and if you mass produce enough, without even actually being that great, you can still become a household name. This is the story of Acer and its crap products. I wouldn't even really consider Acer as the maker of technology products....they just buy up companies that make stuff and then call it an Acer product. Sure, it's Acer....but not really, because once it gets shoveled through the Acer bureaucracy, even new tech turns into new turds.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> we don't know that for sure....it might, it might not. it's not something to hinge a bet on....but even without it, the PG27 is still better than the XB27.
> 
> In fact, if I'm not mistaken, even though the PG278Q doesn't officially support 3D vision, you can use it for 3D vision.....and that's something you simply can't do with the XB27.


Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE it if it did, but as far as I'm aware it's not even possible with this panel, which is the same as the one used in the XB270HU. The PG278Q most certainly DOES officially support 3D Vision though, it clearly says so on the Asus website.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE it if it did, but as far as I'm aware it's not even possible with this panel, which is the same as the one used in the XB270HU. The PG278Q most certainly DOES officially support 3D Vision though, it clearly says so on the Asus website.


Also say's it supports it on the box, and on a sticker on the screen when I unboxed it


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Any news on the 4K IPS version? I really hope that they release it alongside the 144Hz IPS version.


Ah man if they did release a 4k with similar specs good game, would make the 1440p pretty much useless, altought of course this will need great Pixel spitting power needless to say! I'm looking to upgrade to Skylake, quite possibly a 980Ti, yes I will be ruined next month.

But eh I kind of doubt it.. did they announce a 4k panel with higher refresh rate AND IPS !?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ah man if they did release a 4k with similar specs good game, would make the 1440p pretty much useless, altought of course this will need great Pixel spitting power needless to say! I'm looking to upgrade to Skylake, quite possibly a 980Ti, yes I will be ruined next month.
> 
> But eh I kind of doubt it.. did they announce a 4k panel with higher refresh rate AND IPS !?


Not possible until DP 1.3 due to bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2, so even they did announce it, you would need to wait for a GPU which also supports DP 1.3, none of which currently do. This is a year away, Pascal/HBM2 are quite likely to feature DP 1.3.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ah man if they did release a 4k with similar specs good game, would make the 1440p pretty much useless, altought of course this will need great Pixel spitting power needless to say! I'm looking to upgrade to Skylake, quite possibly a 980Ti, yes I will be ruined next month.
> 
> But eh I kind of doubt it.. did they announce a 4k panel with higher refresh rate AND IPS !?


Sorry for the confusion, but I meant if there's any news on the ROG Swift PG27AQ. I'd rather have 4K than 144Hz, which is why I'm waiting on this.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, but I meant if there's any news on the ROG Swift PG27AQ. I'd rather have 4K than 144Hz, which is why I'm waiting on this.


Well you're in completely the wrong thread for a start lol!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE it if it did, but as far as I'm aware it's not even possible with this panel, which is the same as the one used in the XB270HU. The PG278Q most certainly DOES officially support 3D Vision though, it clearly says so on the Asus website.


Last we actually heard anything from Asus, so 2 months ago, this monitor was claimed to support 3D Vision. It's tiny and hard to read but it's the end of the first line of the features section. Of course things can change but, I would expect this to support 3D Vision, the Acer XB270HU was only 20Hz from where it needed to be to support it in theory.

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-a.jpg


----------



## Abcdude

So what are the chances of this monitor coming out this month, or early next month? I really need a 1440p, 144hz, IPS, G-Sync panel in time for Metal Gear Solid 5, and the XB270HU's glossyness is just a big deal breaker.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well you're in completely the wrong thread for a start lol!


I don't think the PG27AQ has its own thread. So I'm keeping tabs on this thread, especially given that both monitors are supposed to be released under the ROG banner.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ah man if they did release a 4k with similar specs good game, would make the 1440p pretty much useless, altought of course this will need great Pixel spitting power needless to say! I'm looking to upgrade to Skylake, quite possibly a 980Ti, yes I will be ruined next month.
> 
> But eh I kind of doubt it.. did they announce a 4k panel with higher refresh rate AND IPS !?
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible until DP 1.3 due to bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2, so even they did announce it, you would need to wait for a GPU which also supports DP 1.3, none of which currently do. This is a year away, Pascal/HBM2 are quite likely to feature DP 1.3.
Click to expand...

And even then, 4K (3840 x 2160) @144Hz is not feasible with only one DP 1.3 input (make the calculations!). 120Hz?... Yes, it's possible, the interface should present no problems. But then again, response times are the main limitation when it comes to high refresh rate IPS-like panels. At the moment, only AU Optronics has managed to provide this 2560 x 1440 @ 144Hz IPS-like panel, the M270DAN02.3, by pushing response times of the panel consistently down to under 6.9(3)ms. Only one panel! Neither LG.Display nor Samsung have been able to achieve such a feat yet (although LG has a 27" 1920 x 1080 @ 144Hz panel planned for this year on their roadmap). So, one can safely assume it is very difficult to drive response times down on these panels, and as we are talking about a 125% increase in pixel count going from 2560 x 1440 to 3840 x 2160, I guess it'll be a good while before we see the first high refresh rate (100/120Hz) 4K IPS panel.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Not possible until DP 1.3 due to bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2, so even they did announce it, you would need to wait for a GPU which also supports DP 1.3, none of which currently do. This is a year away, Pascal/HBM2 are quite likely to feature DP 1.3.


Yea that sounds about right !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, but I meant if there's any news on the ROG Swift PG27AQ. I'd rather have 4K than 144Hz, which is why I'm waiting on this.


Ohh I see ! yea sounds good.. if only it had 144hz refresh rate !!

That's the thing really, I'm so excited about the 1440p 144hz IPS, but with 4k similar counterparts which should release sometimes in the near future (theorically) I don't wanna spend 800 on this now and in 1 year have buyer anxiety because they release the 4k 144hz IPS version lol.. so I don't know really.. so much doubts.. ahh first world problems


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't think the PG27AQ has its own thread. So I'm keeping tabs on this thread, especially given that both monitors are supposed to be released under the ROG banner.


Can someone please talk to Asus about their naming schemes... lol


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea that sounds about right !
> Ohh I see ! yea sounds good.. if only it had 144hz refresh rate !!
> 
> That's the thing really, I'm so excited about the 1440p 144hz IPS, but with 4k similar counterparts which should release sometimes in the near future (theorically) I don't wanna spend 800 on this now and in 1 year have buyer anxiety because they release the 4k 144hz IPS version lol.. so I don't know really.. so much doubts.. ahh first world problems


It will take quite some time before they make it. No worries.


----------



## Clocknut

this thing need to cost $400-500, not 800.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It will take quite some time before they make it. No worries.


Mmmhhh perhaps sooner than we think, though your kinda right.. 1440p IPS 144hz being so brand new .. the thing is maybe with that technological breakthrough they did for that panel, it opened the door for 4k epic panels..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Mmmhhh perhaps sooner than we think, though your kinda right.. 1440p IPS 144hz being so brand new .. the thing is maybe with that technological breakthrough they did for that panel, it opened the door for 4k epic panels..


I hope you're right. To be honest - I'd pay 2-3k euro in an instant for a 21:9 6880x2880 144Hz curved IPS panel. Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to for years.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Last we actually heard anything from Asus, so 2 months ago, this monitor was claimed to support 3D Vision. It's tiny and hard to read but it's the end of the first line of the features section. Of course things can change but, I would expect this to support 3D Vision, the Acer XB270HU was only 20Hz from where it needed to be to support it in theory.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-a.jpg


How does it compute that the XB270HU was 20Hz away from being 3D capable?? Every other 3D monitor release to date has been 120/144Hz (TN though of course), so where exactly was the limitation with the XB270HU, being a 144Hz panel ? I thought it was more the response time of IPS, as all 3D TN monitors I've seen are 1-2ms, whereas IPS panels (the PG279Q included) only go as low as 4-5ms. I had seen the 3D feature mentioned on that image before, and I had seen this discussed elsewhere... the general consensus was that it was a mistake, and it's never been mentioned by Asus since that I am aware of. I don't know exactly what it is that prevents IPS from employing 3D Vision, but it would be a HUGE deal if it did, so I can't imagine Asus wouldn't be talking about it and we wouldn't know by now. I would love to be wrong on this, but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I hope you're right. To be honest - I'd pay 2-3k euro in an instant for a 21:9 6880x2880 144Hz curved IPS panel. Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to for years.


You realise you would not be able to use such a panel even if it were available next week right, lol? GPU tech needs to move on somewhat first, DP 1.3 for a start. Even then, the next gen GPUs are going to need to be MEGA powerful to push the kinds of resolutions that people seem to want. 4K at 144 FPS for a start?? Come on. Given AAA game releases today struggle to hit 40FPS @ 4K 60Hz with the most powerful set-up, what kind of performance increase does that suggest would be required to hit north of 120FPS?! Some people need a reality check, lol!









That said, DX12 could have some magic under its sleeves, and we don't know yet how powerful Pascal/HBM2 are going to be... but regardless, it's a couple of years away before we see 4K really start to deliver on its promise. 1440p is only JUST starting to produce the kind of panels that we've been asking for for years, and they are hardly perfect. I think 21:9 will also get more of a foot hold once faster panels emerge, as they will be less demanding than 4K but offer greater immersion.

In the meantime, I think the PG279Q, when its released, is going to be the gaming sweet-spot for the foreseeable future.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I hope you're right. To be honest - I'd pay 2-3k euro in an instant for a 21:9 6880x2880 144Hz curved IPS panel. Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to for years.


Oh yea you got that dough mate ? lol joking.

I'd pay 1k or so for a 4k 144hz IPS 32" (and Gsync.. since Freesync is more limited apparently, and they need to get Gsync to work from low frames not just 30 up to 144) easily I suppose, as long as I could get a pixel free monitor and no backlight bleed or annoying things like that, that shouldnt even exist on monitors that you pay so much nowadays, I don't care how much it cost them, not my problem, if you buy a 150$ monitor I can see why there would be dead pixels and stuff ... though.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> How does it compute that the XB270HU was 20Hz away from being 3D capable?? Every other 3D monitor release to date has been 120/144Hz (TN though of course), so where exactly was the limitation with the XB270HU, being a 144Hz panel ? I thought it was more the response time of IPS, as all 3D TN monitors I've seen are 1-2ms, whereas IPS panels (the PG279Q included) only go as low as 4-5ms. I had seen the 3D feature mentioned on that image before, and I had seen this discussed elsewhere... the general consensus was that it was a mistake, *and it's never been mentioned by Asus since* that I am aware of. I don't know exactly what it is that prevents IPS from employing 3D Vision, but it would be a HUGE deal if it did, so I can't imagine Asus wouldn't be talking about it and we wouldn't know by now. I would love to be wrong on this, but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


The XB270HU can do 100Hz ULMB, for 3D Vision (2) it needs to be capable of doing ULMB at 120Hz or greater.

The bold isn't really surprising seeing as Asus hasn't said _anything_ about the monitor since it's announcement. I don't presume that the specs of the monitor at the time of announcement were set in stone, but at the same time I've seen nothing to lead me to be confident they are incorrect.


----------



## toncij

Of course I wouldn't be able to run games on that at native, but everything else would shine.







For example, Dell's 5K has amazingly good scaler that doesn't blur the picture much even when running 1080 on it. That helps a lot.
Of course, we need much more tech. I expect DP 1.3 and Nvidia Volta to be able to run such settings in 4-way SLI. For enthusiast level that is prepared to pay - come on.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> Hi there
> 
> Not sure if already mentioned but Asus will probably overclock this panel to a staggering *165Hz* as well.


*Source*

What?!







Even more excited to get one of these on my desk now!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> *Source*
> 
> What?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more excited to get one of these on my desk now!


Wouldn't change much


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> My only complaint on it is that its an $800 monitor that looks exactly like Acer's $200-300 monitors...
> 
> Still waiting for someone to do the color accents perhaps as an RGB led array...i mean.. seriously...


Indeed, that is very odd. Well, they probably regret it now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> *Source*
> 
> What?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more excited to get one of these on my desk now!


*Blasphemy*

What is this sorcery you speak of? Jokes aside. That is great news if that's true. ROG boys flexing their muscles.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> *Source*
> 
> What?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more excited to get one of these on my desk now!


Why? What does 165Hz provide that 144Hz doesn't... APART from 21Hz? Because if all you want is Hz, I have a 165Hz monitor I can sell you... for a million dollars!! Paypal me.

Will this enable 3D Vision?


----------



## Strider49

I speak for myself only, but, as a hardware enthusiast, it's always good to own a monitor or any other hardware part with a new spec, something that can potentially set it apart from the competition, even if just on paper.

You could ask the same question about 144Hz vs 120/100Hz. Perhaps it doesn't make much of a difference, but I certainly appreciate having the possibility to run (older, lighter) games at 144Hz @ 144fps. If this turns out to be true, 165Hz will be a very good addition to the spec list of this monitor to me. I praise companies who try to innovate and step up their game in some way or another.

On another note, this might be (one of) the reason(s) for the delay of the monitor. ASUS is selecting the panels that can cope with this higher refresh rate and tuning the electronics to achieve consistent performance without significant drawbacks in image quality. Now let's hope that we can actually make use of the higher refresh rate while in G-Sync mode!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Why? What does 165Hz provide that 144Hz doesn't... APART from 21Hz? Because if all you want is Hz, I have a 165Hz monitor I can sell you... for a million dollars!! Paypal me.
> 
> Will this enable 3D Vision?


Really not much, you wont notice a difference in real world usage at all, really if anything the hardware is being stressed more and has a higher risk of breaking like anything else you overclock. Anyone serious about reducing blur and having a smooth gaming experience would use 120hz ULMB anyway. 3D Vision needs 120hz ULMB to work, and newer batches of the XB270HU support 120hz ULMB, i had such a model but sent it back because of bad bleeding. I guess if this Asus will do 120hz ULMB 3D vision should be doable, but its a matter of whether or not they want to implement support for it or someone to come up with a hack as a workaround similar to the lightboost hack.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 3D Vision needs 120hz ULMB to work, and newer batches of the XB270HU support 120hz ULMB, i had such a model but sent it back because of bad bleeding. I guess if this Asus will do 120hz ULMB 3D vision should be doable, but its a matter of whether or not they want to implement support for it or someone to come up with a hack as a workaround similar to the lightboost hack.


What needs to be implemented to make 3D Vision work once you have 120Hz ULMB then? Is that problematic?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 3D Vision needs 120hz ULMB to work, and newer batches of the XB270HU support 120hz ULMB, i had such a model but sent it back because of bad bleeding. I guess if this Asus will do 120hz ULMB 3D vision should be doable, but its a matter of whether or not they want to implement support for it or someone to come up with a hack as a workaround similar to the lightboost hack.


I've been reading up some more, and from what I'm seeing it would appear that it isn't ULMB that's required for 3D Vision, but rather LightBoost that's needed. And I can't see any mention of the PG279Q featuring that.


----------



## juano

165Hz would be cool, but it kinda sucks that it would break being a nice multiple of 24 (for movie playback), 168 would've been nice until Gsync can work with video playback and eliminate the need for pulldown.


----------



## KenjiS

No offense but is 3D Vision still a thing?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> No offense but is 3D Vision still a thing?


Probably about as much of a thing as it ever was, I don't think it was ever super popular. To me though it's intriguing and while I wouldn't pay $100 for a monitor with it and the ~$100 for the glasses, if the monitor is competitively priced (so not like $150 more than the Acer) then I'd probably be interested enough to buy the glasses and try it out.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> No offense but is 3D Vision still a thing?


It's never been a thing for me, but I have an LG smart tv with 3D support. It was kinda cool the first time, but it's just a gimmick that very few people make use of daily imo.


----------



## atomicus

I think the problem with 3D has been the whole TV thing, as that's totally tarnished it, and people who've tried that invariably don't have much interest in the gaming side afterwards... and I can understand that because 3D TV's are crap! Gaming in 3D is very different though. Games just work so much better, and some work amazingly well. Tomb Raider comes to mind... that really added something to the experience.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I've been reading up some more, and from what I'm seeing it would appear that it isn't ULMB that's required for 3D Vision, but rather LightBoost that's needed. And I can't see any mention of the PG279Q featuring that.


Lightboost is the old, ULMB is the new. The ROG Swift PG278Q features 3d vision and it has ULMB.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I speak for myself only, but, as a hardware enthusiast, it's always good to own a monitor or any other hardware part with a new spec, something that can potentially set it apart from the competition, even if just on paper.
> 
> You could ask the same question about 144Hz vs 120/100Hz. Perhaps it doesn't make much of a difference, but I certainly appreciate having the possibility to run (older, lighter) games at 144Hz @ 144fps. If this turns out to be true, 165Hz will be a very good addition to the spec list of this monitor to me. I praise companies who try to innovate and step up their game in some way or another.
> 
> On another note, this might be (one of) the reason(s) for the delay of the monitor. ASUS is selecting the panels that can cope with this higher refresh rate and tuning the electronics to achieve consistent performance without significant drawbacks in image quality. Now let's hope that we can actually make use of the higher refresh rate while in G-Sync mode!


So do I. But sometimes the race to hit new heights becomes unnecessary and unwanted. An example of this would be the race to 4K smartphones. I can't tell the difference between the S5 and S6 from Samsung without staring very closely and knowing which one I'm looking at. Now, obviously the difference in pixel density would not be as big as going from a 1080p screen to a 1440p screen, but considering I can't actually see the pixels in a 1080p 5" display anyway, what good is 3840x2560 going to do? Innovating for the sake of innovating has its downsides. They'll spend millions hitting new heights, ignoring other more glaring issues. In smartphones, battery life is still appalling. In monitors, quality control is appalling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> No offense but is 3D Vision still a thing?


Apparently the Arkham games are really excellent in 3D. Considering Arkham Origins is so easy to run, I might try it with my screen. I've never tried to use the 3D, and I don't even know if my glasses will still work, but it's supposedly a great experience.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So do I. But sometimes the race to hit new heights becomes unnecessary and unwanted. An example of this would be the race to 4K smartphones. I can't tell the difference between the S5 and S6 from Samsung without staring very closely and knowing which one I'm looking at. Now, obviously the difference in pixel density would not be as big as going from a 1080p screen to a 1440p screen, but considering I can't actually see the pixels in a 1080p 5" display anyway, what good is 3840x2560 going to do? Innovating for the sake of innovating has its downsides. They'll spend millions hitting new heights, ignoring other more glaring issues. In smartphones, battery life is still appalling. In monitors, quality control is appalling.
> Apparently the Arkham games are really excellent in 3D. Considering Arkham Origins is so easy to run, I might try it with my screen. I've never tried to use the 3D, and I don't even know if my glasses will still work, but it's supposedly a great experience.


You make a good points here !

I saw the Galaxy s6 have 1440p screen IPS, that's insane.. the pictures you take with it must look good also. but like you said pixel density ...curious to see if I can tell the difference.

And QC indeed, it simply is not acceptable to have issues like they had with the Acer screen for instance, I don't care if it means that they loose 1 million profit, sell perfect panels ! lol they could just sell the unperfect panels cheaper also ..uh that would make alot of sense, like I just learned about EVGA B stock thing.. which is cool, but they offer only 1 year warranty that's not right eh, I mean there is a scratch on the graphic card, sure it's not good to sell at full price, but how does that justify cutting 2 years warranty on the hardware ? lol

Oh it must be sick in this game.. I love the 3d already so much as it is in this game (and the previous also) with how they designed the city/buildings, it really got an awesome feeling.. I can imagine if the 3d render is done properly, that would be almost dizzying..

Would be sick if the could do lightboost and Gsync as I heard that you can't run both at once







I probably already mentionned that in the thread though









Of course we wouldn't see much difference at 165hz but it's a nice thing still, plus, sort of like 144hz became the new standard, 165hz shall be too eventually, and that's a good thing eh ! what I mean is, next step will be 185.. or 200 and so on but we gonna hit a wall anyway just like at one point resolution will be so good the human eye wouldnt notice a difference, wonder how close 8k would be to that by the way


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> My only complaint on it is that its an $800 monitor that looks exactly like Acer's $200-300 monitors...
> 
> Still waiting for someone to do the color accents perhaps as an RGB led array...i mean.. seriously...


That would be nice, maybe Asus could include some kind of SDK so we can have something like adalight/lightpack, that is ofcourse if the back of the panel has a covert rgb lighstrip.

Something like this:


----------



## Nicholars

I Think they should stop releasing new products with bad QC, but I don't think 4K is stupid... for example 1440p 27" is about perfect pixel density, and a 40" 4k screen is about the same, so even at 48" 4k the PPI is getting a bit low, so for large screens 4k is not pointless at all. 24-30" 4k monitors seems a bit pointless to me, but I would like to own a 40-50" 4k screen for gaming when GPU can power that properly.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> for example 1440p 27" is about perfect pixel density


Far, far from it, trust me.







At high-DPI you need to start discerning physical resolution from effective UI resolution. On high-DPI you actually should use scaling.

4+K is far from stupid. After using 5K on 27" (I own one) it is really hard for me to look at "lesser dense" screens for hours. I can't but see the imperfection of text, images... everything.
I presume in 5 years we'll be far into 8K and 16K screens and probably most of the enthusiast market will move to high-DPI and scaled UIs. The difference is immense. You can't appreciate such sharpness and clarity unless you experience it yourself. No technology and amount of rendering in 4K then rescaling to other resolution can come even close to explaining it because the point is in physical properties of such screens.

The only thing bad about 4K and higher resolution screens it that we don't have 8K and 16K yet. And the price, of course.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> xK is far from stupid. After using 5K on 27" (I own one) it is really hard for me to look at "lesser dense" screens for hours. I can't but see the imperfection of text, images... everything.
> I presume in 5 years we'll be far into 8K and 16K screens and probably most of the enthusiast market will move to high-DPI and scaled UIs. The difference is immense. You can't appreciate such sharpness and clarity unless you experience it yourself. No technology and amount of rendering in 4K then rescaling to other resolution can come even close to explaining it because the point is in physical properties of such screens.
> 
> The only thing bad about 4K and higher resolution screens it that we don't have 8K and 16K yet. And the price, of course.


For general 'appearance' and sharpness you are correct... but there are other considerations when it comes to things like gaming. For professional work, 5K all day long if you can afford it... but if you're predominantly using your PC for high-end gaming, 5K/4K is a bit stupid given you're limited to 60Hz, and the majority of 4K (and no 5K) monitors are without G-Sync/Freesync it makes even less sense. At the very least you would want a 4K monitor with G-Sync/Freesync, not to mention nothing less than a 980Ti, or multiple. 1440p is the sweetspot for gaming, and will be for some time yet. However, 5K/4K for professional work is the bomb, no doubt.


----------



## toncij

*I'm talking exclusively about the future.*

A few months ago we didn't have IPS at 144Hz, but were forced to crappy TN for it. DP 1.3 (single and dual) and modern scalers will come sooner than later.

980Ti is irrelevant. That is old tech. Pascal has been taped out months ago. Around this time next year we will have Volta done. Pascal will probably be ~50% faster than Maxwell II so we can expect more than 50% with Volta. Since current gen cards can run 5K maxed out (4-way TitanX SLI runs Witcher 3 at 60 FPS) Pascal should be doing it with 3 cards, Volta with max of 2 cards. With 5K being reality for gaming hardware nothing stops them from making fast 4K and "slow" 60Hz 8K displays within 2 years from now. Since industry is skipping 4K and moving to 8K with Samsung announcing 16K panel tech soon, we can only cheer for what is coming very soon.









Regarding gaming, it is not stupid for games that don't offer anything for 144Hz. Many games (most are not FPS) show almost no difference from 60 to 144. Aside from UI and mouse cursor. For such games, I'd rather run 8K than 1440 at 144Hz.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> You make a good points here !
> 
> I saw the Galaxy s6 have 1440p screen IPS, that's insane.. the pictures you take with it must look good also. but like you said pixel density ...curious to see if I can tell the difference.
> 
> And QC indeed, it simply is not acceptable to have issues like they had with the Acer screen for instance, I don't care if it means that they loose 1 million profit, sell perfect panels ! lol they could just sell the unperfect panels cheaper also ..uh that would make alot of sense, like I just learned about EVGA B stock thing.. which is cool, but they offer only 1 year warranty that's not right eh, I mean there is a scratch on the graphic card, sure it's not good to sell at full price, but how does that justify cutting 2 years warranty on the hardware ? lol
> 
> Oh it must be sick in this game.. I love the 3d already so much as it is in this game (and the previous also) with how they designed the city/buildings, it really got an awesome feeling.. I can imagine if the 3d render is done properly, that would be almost dizzying..
> 
> Would be sick if the could do lightboost and Gsync as I heard that you can't run both at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably already mentionned that in the thread though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we wouldn't see much difference at 165hz but it's a nice thing still, plus, sort of like 144hz became the new standard, 165hz shall be too eventually, and that's a good thing eh ! what I mean is, next step will be 185.. or 200 and so on but we gonna hit a wall anyway just like at one point resolution will be so good the human eye wouldnt notice a difference, wonder how close 8k would be to that by the way


I can't realistically tell difference between a 1080p 5" screen and a 1440p 5.1" screen. Even if I could, the point is, at the expense of other more important attributes, companies are deciding what the consumers want: MOAR PIXELZ! The Samsung Galaxy S6, after multiple iterations still has poor inbuilt speakers. The HTC One m9 offers great sound quality, but the camera still sucks. And with both of these devices, we still cannot go for two days of heavy use without a recharge. To me, that's ridiculous. If you use your phone a lot, you need to take a charger with you everywhere you go. Smartphones were designed to replace laptops for web browsing and multitasking, portable cameras for point-and-shoot photography, paper and pen for note taking, televisions for news, mp3 players for music, radio stations for weather reports, etc. Yet we can't do any of that without a bulky charger. With higher resolutions calling for more processing power, any advancements in battery capacity or processor efficiencies will simply balance itself out, effectively bringing us back to 8 hours of usage before a recharge is required.

On the point about Acer again, maybe they already are already selling B-stock items at lower prices. The only high resolution G-Sync gaming panels available right now (Swift and Predator) have dropped in price and are regularly on sale or promotion. This is possibly because dealers are trying to liquidate dodgy stock. This is just speculation, but it's not entirely implausible, and does happen regularly in other areas of commerce.

I'm still on a 120Hz monitors. At no point during games that can easily be ran at over 120FPS (CS:GO, Fallout 3, etc) did I feel limited by my refresh rate. There is of course the argument that what you don't know you won't miss, but I'm still highly satisfied with 120 FPS. Without a doubt in my mind, I'd rather game at 90 FPS with no screen tearing, very low frame time spikes and no extremely high minimum frame rates. This is where I feel the market is lacking. AMD cards are known for poor frame times compared to nVidia, as are SLI/XFire configurations, and screen tearing is still a huge issue. Again, spending time focusing on increasing the frequency range makes no sense when we've already hit a comfortable ceiling. If there weren't other glaring issues to contend with, fine, go nuts, overclock that sucker. But until affordable, well made 1440p IPS 144Hz monitors with 4ms of response time and effective and unobtrusive VRR become a reality, I'm probably not going to be upgrading.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> *I'm talking exclusively about the future.*
> 
> A few months ago we didn't have IPS at 144Hz, but were forced to crappy TN for it. DP 1.3 (single and dual) and modern scalers will come sooner than later.
> 
> 980Ti is irrelevant. That is old tech. Pascal has been taped out months ago. Around this time next year we will have Volta done. Pascal will probably be ~50% faster than Maxwell II so we can expect more than 50% with Volta. Since current gen cards can run 5K maxed out (4-way TitanX SLI runs Witcher 3 at 60 FPS) Pascal should be doing it with 3 cards, Volta with max of 2 cards. With 5K being reality for gaming hardware nothing stops them from making fast 4K and "slow" 60Hz 8K displays within 2 years from now. Since industry is skipping 4K and moving to 8K with Samsung announcing 16K panel tech soon, we can only cheer for what is coming very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding gaming, it is not stupid for games that don't offer anything for 144Hz. Many games (most are not FPS) show almost no difference from 60 to 144. Aside from UI and mouse cursor. For such games, I'd rather run 8K than 1440 at 144Hz.


It's going to be about a year and a half, I predict, until big Pascal comes out, which is where we should theoretically start seeing single cards performing well in games like GTA V and The Witcher 3 at 4K. Volta will then take another 1-2 years. That's if games don't suddenly take another massive leap forward like it did in 2013 with Crysis 3. In my opinion, if we can't make consistent 1440p gaming monitors now, we won't be able to make consistent 4K gaming or 8K monitors two years from now. I just can't see it happening. There is so much that needs to change before such high resolutions become adopted. Fibre optic or other high speed Internet needs to replace practically all current standards, something that is entirely dependant on companies renowned for being greedy pigs. 4K Blu-rays need to become standard. Operating systems and software needs to adopt the transition fully. Games need to be made with higher resolutions in mind. Much of this is entirely open to changes and shifts within the market. Maybe developers of monitors simply don't see enough of a demand to warrant spending billions investing in these kinds of technologies. I think the market is far more complicated than basic mathematics, and it's slow to change in many areas since it's all so connected.

That's just my opinion. I feel I don't have any authority in the matter than anyone else here.


----------



## toncij

There is some merit to an argument of companies not wanting to spend on research, but what drives this is primarily mobile and TV industry. TV is jumping ahead to 8K so we will certainly have 8K very soon. 16K was announced "in 5 years", which is very nice, especially for VR that needs significantly more PPI than any mobile or desktop screen. VR is the next big thing. Desktop displays will follow.

When it comes to other hardware, Pascal is done (mass production and customer release pending for Q1/Q2 next year). Volta will not come later than Q1/Q2 2017 and has to be taped out by summer 2016. At this moment we expect 16nm GPUs and HBM2 of up to 32GB of VRAM with performance of close to 50%. Improvement of that process and architecture alone will bring us minimum 30% with Volta. Next ge, around 2018 is definitely going to put Titan2018 as double the speed of TitanX. This is if we don't make some significant breakthrough with GPUs.

Intel has already announced extremely fast memory technology that is much faster than HBM. AMD Zen is supposed to bring us a very fast CPU with up to 32 x86 cores. So, within 5 years we'll be transitioning to very, very fast technologies.

Regarding broadband, well, it has nothing to do with resolutions and graphics so it really doesn't matter. We will need faster networks to actually download 100-200GB games (all those hi-res assets) but that may as well account for 2-3 current games like 25-50GB games we have for some time now.

Intel and Micron about memory breakthrough:
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2015/07/28/intel-and-micron-produce-breakthrough-memory-technology
Nvidia Volta 2018:
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Pascal1.png

AMD Zen
http://wccftech.com/amd-monsterous-opteron-processor-32-zen-x86-cores/

And when TSMC and GF get 10nm like Intel does...


----------



## Nicholars

I expect it will be like 970/980 and 980ti/titan x, the smaller pascal will be out sooner then the big pascal will be out later on.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> No offense but is 3D Vision still a thing?


Yea, its those boxes I uncheck during my driver installs.


----------



## tarikakay

When sold on Amazon.com?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarikakay*
> 
> When sold on Amazon.com?


When stock Amazon.com have.


----------



## tarikakay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> When stock Amazon.com have.


I have not seen PG279Q. Please send link.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarikakay*
> 
> I have not seen PG279Q. Please send link.


There is no link because they don't have it yet. They will. Amazon sell everything. There is no official release date for this monitor yet.


----------



## tarikakay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> There is no link because they don't have it yet. They will. Amazon sell everything. There is no official release date for this monitor yet.


I understand. What happens when an estimated release date? Amazon doesn't sell now pg278q.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is some merit to an argument of companies not wanting to spend on research, but what drives this is primarily mobile and TV industry. TV is jumping ahead to 8K so we will certainly have 8K very soon. 16K was announced "in 5 years", which is very nice, especially for VR that needs significantly more PPI than any mobile or desktop screen. VR is the next big thing. Desktop displays will follow.
> 
> When it comes to other hardware, Pascal is done (mass production and customer release pending for Q1/Q2 next year). Volta will not come later than Q1/Q2 2017 and has to be taped out by summer 2016. At this moment we expect 16nm GPUs and HBM2 of up to 32GB of VRAM with performance of close to 50%. Improvement of that process and architecture alone will bring us minimum 30% with Volta. Next ge, around 2018 is definitely going to put Titan2018 as double the speed of TitanX. This is if we don't make some significant breakthrough with GPUs.
> 
> Intel has already announced extremely fast memory technology that is much faster than HBM. AMD Zen is supposed to bring us a very fast CPU with up to 32 x86 cores. So, within 5 years we'll be transitioning to very, very fast technologies.
> 
> Regarding broadband, well, it has nothing to do with resolutions and graphics so it really doesn't matter. We will need faster networks to actually download 100-200GB games (all those hi-res assets) but that may as well account for 2-3 current games like 25-50GB games we have for some time now.
> 
> Intel and Micron about memory breakthrough:
> http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2015/07/28/intel-and-micron-produce-breakthrough-memory-technology
> Nvidia Volta 2018:
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Pascal1.png
> 
> AMD Zen
> http://wccftech.com/amd-monsterous-opteron-processor-32-zen-x86-cores/
> 
> And when TSMC and GF get 10nm like Intel does...


If you're right, and Pascal will be out this time next year, that's excellent. I might be even more inclined to wait for a '1080' (we need a less conflicting name we can temporarily use) that should beat a 980ti by about 10%, but with lower power consumption and heat. The 980ti is a fantastic card, but some of the air coolers can't keep up. I recognise that some may think that the '1080' will be substantially faster than the 980ti, but comparing it against the 780ti and 980, the difference might not be huge. Although 780 was a fair bit more powerful than the 680.

Broadband speed will surely play a role in the adoption of 8K monitors. To see UHD gaming monitors become fully integrated into the marketplace, monitor developers need to know users can actually use the monitor for content other than video games. I know for myself, I don't want a 4K screen for browsing the web and watching YouTube videos of how to cook the perfect steak unless I can actually stream in 4K. Even something as simple as finding a nice screensaver in a resolution as high as 3840x2160 is not as easy as it will eventually be.

That's a very simple way of looking at it, and I can't exactly corroborate it, but I can't see 8K becoming what 4K is now without a massive restructuring of the Internet, as well as other systems.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarikakay*
> 
> I understand. What happens when an estimated release date? Amazon doesn't sell now pg278q.


No one really knows. Asus are keeping very quiet. Only word has been TFT Central saying the expect a review sample sometime later this month, which would suggest a September release, but that's simply conjecture. We just don't know for sure.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're right, and Pascal will be out this time next year, that's excellent. I might be even more inclined to wait for a '1080' (we need a less conflicting name we can temporarily use) that should beat a 980ti by about 10%, but with lower power consumption and heat. The 980ti is a fantastic card, but some of the air coolers can't keep up. I recognise that some may think that the '1080' will be substantially faster than the 980ti, but comparing it against the 780ti and 980, the difference might not be huge. Although 780 was a fair bit more powerful than the 680.
> 
> Broadband speed will surely play a role in the adoption of 8K monitors. To see UHD gaming monitors become fully integrated into the marketplace, monitor developers need to know users can actually use the monitor for content other than video games. I know for myself, I don't want a 4K screen for browsing the web and watching YouTube videos of how to cook the perfect steak unless I can actually stream in 4K. Even something as simple as finding a nice screensaver in a resolution as high as 3840x2160 is not as easy as it will eventually be.
> 
> That's a very simple way of looking at it, and I can't exactly corroborate it, but I can't see 8K becoming what 4K is now without a massive restructuring of the Internet, as well as other systems.


4K is already a thing on Youtube. I watch many 4K videos there. Compression is strong, but still it is way better than 1080 and not really that demanding. For the movie industry, there have been quotes already that movie industry is skipping 4K and going 8K directly so I presume we will not see that many 4K movies. 4K per se is indeed streaming from Netflix if you have a 25Mbps connection. 8K would need 100Mbps. I'm already on 200/100Mbps broadband here in central Europe. I expect USA could follow with Google Fiber and similar. Obama's administration announced a run for wide broadband availability (http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2015/07/15/obama-to-announce-pilot-program-to-expand-broadband-to-low-income-households/).
RED cameras are currently at 6K but I expect an 8K camera soon and then a widespread adoption of that format. TV industry did push out some 4K TVs (I have one), but also 8K is becoming more readily available in S. Korea and Japan as the most tech advanced countries. I expect 8K to follow in the rest of the world very soon, especially since we're going to see 5G soon for mobile and more widespread adoption of 4G LTE of above 100Mbps downstream.

Monitor manufacturers produce for gamers, consumers but also content creators. You can't create content if you don't have the hardware for it. Thus, since movie industry is going 8K, monitors need to follow. Gaming has advanced and with new hardware 8K and [email protected] is fast becoming a possibility. Sooner than later.









As far as I care I actually love high-DPI for everything. As a programmer I look at text pretty often (80% of my work day of like 12 hours) and nothing can compare to a 5K screen text rendering and less eye strain it brings compared to 1440 on the same display. Also, modern web is all fit for such scaling (200%) and looks great.

Some tools (I'm looking at you Autodesk!) and games not so much. As an rendering developer I see no problem for 4K and 8K adoption if hardware can keep up, but some game producers don't take care. Artist can produce high quality content and we can use high-poly models and hi-res textures which look awesome with PBR shaders. However, hardware is not ready yet. Software is. Soon both will be.

Pascal ASIC has already been designed, taped out. So called "GTX 1080" and later "TitanPascal" and "1080Ti" should follow expected for a Pascal chip. We're dropping to almost half the size of production process (28nm to 16nm? 14nm?) which brings us the ability to almost double the transistor count. That can and should propagate to a minimum of 50% performance boost for any chip produced for the next year (even mid range compared to current high end). Of course, I expect Nvidia not to exactly directly double the performance immediately but wait a bit for what AMD will push out, especially since AMD has priority access to HBM2. TSMC 10nm should follow soon and probably will be ready for Volta in 2018, a year after expected "Pascal 2" improvements with better 16/14nm yields.

We already have support for 4,5GHz DDR4 memory (SkyLake platform), aforementioned Intel's memory tech promises immense speed-ups, AMD APUs have an immense advantage with already produced HBM memory which will enable fast SoCs in laptops (that means we'll see a dramatic increase in mobile performance very soon).
Future SSDs are getting larger and faster - 2TB, 4TB and 10TB SSDs for the same price are coming soon. NVMe is coming...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No one really knows. Asus are keeping very quiet. Only word has been TFT Central saying the expect a review sample sometime later this month, which would suggest a September release, but that's simply conjecture. We just don't know for sure.


Amazon is always lagging a bit and since real availability is also going to be a bit late, I don't expect it before end of the year holiday season.


----------



## Nicholars

Pascal will probably not be out for a while yet, 4k is FAR from being even remotely mainstream and usable in games, an already you are talking about 5k and 8k, slow down. If pascal was THREE times as fast as a 980ti then it would be suitable for single card 4k 60fps.. 4k might be good for coding like you use it for but it is ridiculously difficult for graphics cards in games.


----------



## atomicus

Yes i think some people do get WAYYY ahead of themselves with 4K. It's ridiculously immature in the grand scheme of things, and will be 2-3 years before it's remotely approaching mainstream. People seem to forget that most people still game on PC at 1080p! It's easy for enthusiasts to get carried away though and forget this, as they are invariably always on the bleeding edge.

1440p is the sweetspot... if you have the hardware to drive it. A 1080p monitor is wasted on a 980Ti (or SLI) set-up, especially when you factor in the likes of G-Sync and 144Hz. That's a special experience, but how many PC gamers are actually in a position to afford that anyway?


----------



## Nicholars

4k will be mainstream when consoles use 4k and when TV and film are actually mostly 4k... Considering the PS4 can BARELY run 1080p 60fps in new games (or it cant at all and runs at 30fps) I don't know how likely it will be that consoles in 3-4 years will be 4k either.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> As far as I care I actually love high-DPI for everything. As a programmer I look at text pretty often (80% of my work day of like 12 hours) and nothing can compare to a 5K screen text rendering and less eye strain it brings compared to 1440 on the same display. Also, modern web is all fit for such scaling (200%) and looks great.


While there's no denying that higher resolutions are always better, you're probably comparing the impressions you got from your high-end 5K glossy monitor and from a mainstream 1440p monitor with an AG coating.

I honestly don't see how 8K will move as fast as you're predicting, especially when the transition from 1080p in its early stages to 4K now took several years, when silicon is struggling to get tinier and faster, and when 4K is already amazing.


----------



## Nicholars

Also where is this amazing scaling you talk about? I tried the scaling on win 10 and it actually looks worse than win 7 to me..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> 1440p is the sweetspot... if you have the hardware to drive it. A 1080p monitor is wasted on a 980Ti (or SLI) set-up, especially when you factor in the likes of G-Sync and 144Hz. That's a special experience, but how many PC gamers are actually in a position to afford that anyway?


There are plenty of enthusiasts who game at 1080P with a high end card. I run a GTX 980, and some say it's "pointless" for 1080P, but I look at it as having upgraded for the future. I had the cash for the GTX 980 (well, for the husband's, mine was essentially free due to an extended warranty on my 780 Classified and management failures to follow their own procedures so I received a 980 as a replacement) at the time. Now I'm waiting for the new RoG Swift PG279Q to come out, have the first generation issues/kinks ironed out, and then I'll pick three of them up. By that time I should hopefully have enough cash set aside for it all, as they're easily going to be a grand each up here.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There are plenty of enthusiasts who game at 1080P with a high end card. I run a GTX 980, and some say it's "pointless" for 1080P, but I look at it as having upgraded for the future. I had the cash for the GTX 980 (well, for the husband's, mine was essentially free due to an extended warranty on my 780 Classified and management failures to follow their own procedures so I received a 980 as a replacement) at the time. Now I'm waiting for the new RoG Swift PG279Q to come out, have the first generation issues/kinks ironed out, and then I'll pick three of them up. By that time I should hopefully have enough cash set aside for it all, as they're easily going to be a grand each up here.


Yes, I said it, most people, even those with high end GPU's still game at 1080p. 1440p gaming monitors are only just starting to come in to their own, with up until recently the ROG Swift being the only high end premium option available... and it was and still is EXPENSIVE (not to mention being only a TN panel) when you compare it to the 1080p equivalent. IPS is finally starting to deliver, but the Acer XB270HU has some serious QC issues (and looks cheap). The PG279Q looks great, but obviously will come with the price tag to match... so again, only those well heeled gamers will step up, most happy to stay at the high frame rates 1080p offers, and of which there are many great affordable monitors to choose from.

So I find it hilarious when people start going on about 4K, when 1440p has only just started to deliver... yet it's been around for years! It will be years again before 4K is anywhere near that level, and come that point, everyone who's super excited about it today won't be any longer, instead they'll all be getting hyped up about 16K 600Hz lol! It never ends.


----------



## toncij

Lots to answer so, let's get started.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Pascal will probably not be out for a while yet, 4k is FAR from being even remotely mainstream and usable in games, an already you are talking about 5k and 8k, slow down. If pascal was THREE times as fast as a 980ti then it would be suitable for single card 4k 60fps.. 4k might be good for coding like you use it for but it is ridiculously difficult for graphics cards in games.


Pascal is definitely Nvidia's next GPU and it won't come later than beginning of summer 2016. That is inevitable.

To be clear about one thing: I'm talking exclusively about high-end gaming, enthusiast level and the highest card and hardware lineup. If I talk about "mainstream" I don't talk about mainstream in terms of general public at this time, but gaming enthusiasts. 4K screens now cost much less than before so are affordable. Judging from my experience but, of course, with limited environment and games selection (5960X, TitanX) 4K is playable. Next and the generation after it will definitely be able to play 4K games on a single card.

Yes. Highest end configs can play 5K at 60 FPS already. 4 TitanXes can run Witcher 3 at ~60 FPS. I consider 60FPS playable.








It is expensive, but can we do it? Yes. Is Battlefield 4 playable? Yes. On High details I can run 4K at above 60FPS. Check this video of dual GTX 970 SLI test: 4K resolution: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zezmaq5ww6w (some slowdown happens due to recording, drops to 50 FPS, but with no recording 60 is a reality. Ultra settings with no AA.

I know there are games, like Witcher 3, that can't be run above 60FPS with maximum settings higher than 1080p. But you're free to setup your game to achieve framerate and not loose all the quality.

Some games (Blizzard games in general) with full details run at and above 60FPS on 5K already. So does latest Civilization game, etc. 5K is 77% more pixels than 4K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes i think some people do get WAYYY ahead of themselves with 4K. It's ridiculously immature in the grand scheme of things, and will be 2-3 years before it's remotely approaching mainstream. People seem to forget that most people still game on PC at 1080p! It's easy for enthusiasts to get carried away though and forget this, as they are invariably always on the bleeding edge.
> 
> 1440p is the sweetspot... if you have the hardware to drive it. A 1080p monitor is wasted on a 980Ti (or SLI) set-up, especially when you factor in the likes of G-Sync and 144Hz. That's a special experience, but how many PC gamers are actually in a position to afford that anyway?


For real mainstream 1080 at 144Hz requires TitanX/980Ti/FuryX so that even puts it above mainstream. Hardly wasted TBH. For example: Witcher 3 on 1080 runs just around 70 FPS on TitanX, a card that is above 980Ti's "not-breaking-the-bank $650".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 4k will be mainstream when consoles use 4k and when TV and film are actually mostly 4k... Considering the PS4 can BARELY run 1080p 60fps in new games (or it cant at all and runs at 30fps) I don't know how likely it will be that consoles in 3-4 years will be 4k either.


I agree. Mainstream... hardly. I'm not sure what to think of consoles. High - end gaming is blooming on PC. Consoles have been let behind. I expect new consoles sooner than we anticipated before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> While there's no denying that higher resolutions are always better, you're probably comparing the impressions you got from your high-end 5K glossy monitor and from a mainstream 1440p monitor with an AG coating.
> 
> I honestly don't see how 8K will move as fast as you're predicting, especially when the transition from 1080p in its early stages to 4K now took several years, when silicon is struggling to get tinier and faster, and when 4K is already amazing.


You have a point in regard to past, but: we're seeing a huge increase in monitor development now. We are definitely moving to 8K TVs soon. Yesterday a 4K mobile screen has been shown in flash by EDO. VR is incoming. Trust me, it has been set in motion. Hardware will follow up.

Of course, highest speed like 144Hz displays will lag behind significantly, but 60Hz as mainstream refresh can go high up. For enthusiasts, of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Also where is this amazing scaling you talk about? I tried the scaling on win 10 and it actually looks worse than win 7 to me..


Hmm. Windows itself scale great. Applications that support it scale great. What doesn't scale, simply doesn't and Windows (I've said that multiple times) work awfully bad if you have different DPI monitors. Most of my dev tools (Visual Studio, IntelliJIDEA, Sublime, etc.) work fantastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes, I said it, most people, even those with high end GPU's still game at 1080p. 1440p gaming monitors are only just starting to come in to their own, with up until recently the ROG Swift being the only high end premium option available... and it was and still is EXPENSIVE (not to mention being only a TN panel) when you compare it to the 1080p equivalent. IPS is finally starting to deliver, but the Acer XB270HU has some serious QC issues (and looks cheap). The PG279Q looks great, but obviously will come with the price tag to match... so again, only those well heeled gamers will step up, most happy to stay at the high frame rates 1080p offers, and of which there are many great affordable monitors to choose from.
> 
> So I find it hilarious when people start going on about 4K, when 1440p has only just started to deliver... yet it's been around for years! It will be years again before 4K is anywhere near that level, and come that point, everyone who's super excited about it today won't be any longer, instead they'll all be getting hyped up about 16K 600Hz lol! *It never ends.*


Haha, you're right.







Also, as I've said: max details Witcher 3 1080 - TitanX around 70 FPS.







Hardly available to be mainstream.









Btw. I hope Asus PG279Q will show up to be pretty good quality. I'd love to try it and also it could easily be one of the greatest enthusiast pieces to have.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There are plenty of enthusiasts who game at 1080P with a high end card. I run a GTX 980, and some say it's "pointless" for 1080P, but I look at it as having upgraded for the future. I had the cash for the GTX 980 (well, for the husband's, mine was essentially free due to an extended warranty on my 780 Classified and management failures to follow their own procedures so I received a 980 as a replacement) at the time. Now I'm waiting for the new RoG Swift PG279Q to come out, have the first generation issues/kinks ironed out, and then I'll pick three of them up. By that time I should hopefully have enough cash set aside for it all, as they're easily going to be a grand each up here.


Im using a 980ti at 1080p on my TV currently until I get a new monitor... Even an OC 980ti at 1080p will not run every game max settings at over 60fps, well it will mostly except a few gameworks settings etc. A 980 is not overkill for 1080p at all IMO, a 980ti is overkill for 1080p so I am wasting it a bit until i get a 1440p screen.

I am not sure if we will see new consoles soon... if we do.. then they will still be 1080p, considering no single card PC can even run 4k yet it is not going to be possible in consoles for another 5 years prob. Consoles are for gaming on a budget so I guess we will not see actual 4k consoles for another 5-10 years.

With the scaling on win 10 I noticed windows etc. is ok, but anything that will not scale looks terrible. really bad.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Im using a 980ti at 1080p on my TV currently until I get a new monitor... Even an OC 980ti at 1080p will not run every game max settings at over 60fps, well it will mostly except a few gameworks settings etc. A 980 is not overkill for 1080p at all IMO, a 980ti is overkill for 1080p so I am wasting it a bit until i get a 1440p screen.


What games you have a problem with?


----------



## medgart

So, there is still no actual news on this thing.


----------



## nyk20z3

I think i am going to say eff and just pick up a PG278Q since they are dropping in price, i don't feel like waiting months for this monitor to drop and ive been patiently been waiting to pull the trigger. The PG278Q should have any kinks ironed out by now and the whole TN vs IPS thing, i don't think bothers me to much and it will still be a great monitor for the light gaming i do now a days.


----------



## ahnafakeef

As awesome as a 4K 144Hz screen would be, no current GPU setup can fully utilize that in AAA games at maxed out settings. I'm saying this to people who wished for such a monitor a few pages back.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So, there is still no actual news on this thing.


Still no news. This is now a speculation thread


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Still no news. This is now a speculation thread


Yeah I didn't have the patience to wait for this monitor. Let's hope I don't regret it.


----------



## tarikakay

I'm waiting. I do not have monitor. Hopefully it will not take long.


----------



## toncij

Well, text on white on TN is horror.







So if you care about light backgrounds and text, avoid TN. If not (and use only dark) you won't miss as much with Swift since it is a very nice TN. Games wise, I don't notice a difference in most cases.


----------



## atomicus

TN seems very subjective. I have friends who don't mind one bit, while I know others who can't stand it. Prior experience with IPS is all but guaranteed to ruin TN for you though, so it probably depends what you're used to. If you've only ever owned and used TN, then the original ROG Swift is perfectly fine, especially if you only ever use it for gaming. It's actually supposed to be one of the better TN panels anyway.

If you need a monitor for anything else other than gaming however, especially colour sensitive work, photography editing etc. then for the love of God stay away from TN... it is not your friend for these kinds of activities.

The PG279Q will rectify most of the issues with the original Swift with its IPS panel (minus the stupid coating they used on the TN), only it will probably be minus the 3D. There seems to be some speculation about this however. If it does have 3D though, there would be absolutely no reason to go with the original unless it could be had at a significantly cheaper price.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I think i am going to say eff and just pick up a PG278Q since they are dropping in price, i don't feel like waiting months for this monitor to drop and ive been patiently been waiting to pull the trigger. The PG278Q should have any kinks ironed out by now and the whole TN vs IPS thing, i don't think bothers me to much and it will still be a great monitor for the light gaming i do now a days.


If the rog swift drops to atleast half the current retail value then I will find it hard to resist buying one. It's all speculation though, we just need pricing on the IPS version.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> TN seems very subjective. I have friends who don't mind one bit, while I know others who can't stand it. Prior experience with IPS is all but guaranteed to ruin TN for you though, so it probably depends what you're used to. If you've only ever owned and used TN, then the original ROG Swift is perfectly fine, especially if you only ever use it for gaming. It's actually supposed to be one of the better TN panels anyway.
> 
> If you need a monitor for anything else other than gaming however, especially colour sensitive work, photography editing etc. then for the love of God stay away from TN... it is not your friend for these kinds of activities.
> 
> The PG279Q will rectify most of the issues with the original Swift with its IPS panel (minus the stupid coating they used on the TN), only it will probably be minus the 3D. There seems to be some speculation about this however. If it does have 3D though, there would be absolutely no reason to go with the original unless it could be had at a significantly cheaper price.


The PG278Q is slowly creeping down in price. It's under $700 now I believe. I expect the PG279Q to debut for around $800, it's main competitor being the Acer XB270HU which I caved in and bought. The two monitors ought to be nearly identical, except for more OSD features on the PG279Q, thinner matte bezel, and more input options.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The PG278Q is slowly creeping down in price. It's under $700 now I believe. I expect the PG279Q to debut for around $800, it's main competitor being the Acer XB270HU which I caved in and bought. The two monitors ought to be nearly identical, except for more OSD features on the PG279Q, thinner matte bezel, and more input options.


PG279Q is also said to be 165Hz, due to Asus overclocking it. No official word on 3D either, but it's not entirely outside the realms of possibility.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> PG279Q is also said to be 165Hz, due to Asus overclocking it. No official word on 3D either, but it's not entirely outside the realms of possibility.


Is 3D Vision being listed as a feature at Computex not official word? Until we have better information to go on I don't see how you can so easily right off the best current information. I'd really like to see what makes you think it won't have 3D.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Why do you act like 3D Vision being listed as a feature at Computex is not official word? Until we have better information to go on I don't see how you can so easily right off the current information. I'd really like to see what makes you think it won't have 3D.


I don't know for sure of course, but the 4ms response time (high for a 3D monitor), no single mention anywhere apart from the spec list on a sign at Computex, which may or may not have been an error, and the fact it would be the first IPS panel in history to feature 3D. Like I said, not outside the realms of possibility, but I would not bet my money on it or even get my hopes up at this moment in time. Given the PG278Q and PG279Q are separated by a single number, I am personally of the view that it is more likely some low level assistant at Asus got the specs mixed up when they put together that spec sign for Computex. It wouldn't be the first time, as Asus PR got the PG279Q mixed up with another monitor on Twitter a few weeks ago, saying it would be released by now.

Only time will tell...


----------



## TomcatV

Last 5+ pages have been an interesting / informative and "civil" discussion ... +R to you all









Angrygoldfish - toncij - Tothesun - atomicus - nicholars .... whitewulf

Agree w/most everything with 2 comments ...

"Usable Tech" will not come as fast as enthusiasts would like









And console's as gaming entertainment just need to go away!!! ...
They are significantly holding back the high End PC gaming world on all fronts


----------



## HeadlessKnight

When the damn PG279Q will get released? It is time to replace my old trusty VG236H.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I don't know for sure of course, but the 4ms response time (high for a 3D monitor), no single mention anywhere apart from the spec list on a sign at Computex, which may or may not have been an error, and the fact it would be the first IPS panel in history to feature 3D. Like I said, not outside the realms of possibility, but I would not bet my money on it or even get my hopes up at this moment in time. Given the PG278Q and PG279Q are separated by a single number, I am personally of the view that it is more likely some low level assistant at Asus got the specs mixed up when they put together that spec sign for Computex. It wouldn't be the first time, as Asus PR got the PG279Q mixed up with another monitor on Twitter a few weeks ago, saying it would be released by now.
> 
> Only time will tell...


It and newer production XB270HU monitors _should_ support 3D Vision 2. They have ULMB at 120 Hz after all.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It and newer production XB270HU monitors _should_ support 3D Vision 2. They have ULMB at 120 Hz after all.


Then why are Acer not mentioning this... it would help them sell more! Is there some kind of pact of silence amongst Acer and Asus to keep quiet on this amazing new potential of their IPS panel? I am still skeptical, not least because of the 4ms response time... I've never seen a 3D Vision 2 monitor that high, they are all 1/2ms. I don't know what difference that may make, but it can't be insignificant.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Then why are Acer not mentioning this... it would help them sell more! Is there some kind of pact of silence amongst Acer and Asus to keep quiet on this amazing new potential of their IPS panel? I am still skeptical, not least because of the 4ms response time... I've never seen a 3D Vision 2 monitor that high, they are all 1/2ms. I don't know what difference that may make, but it can't be insignificant.


Well by "should support" I mean I see no good reason as to why they wouldn't. 3D Vision 2 was actually mentioned for the PG279Q, but Acer has said that it does not work with the XB270HU - but they said this when the XB270HU only had ULMB functionality at 85 Hz and 100 Hz. As of April or so it supports it at 120 Hz. Perhaps they'll announce 3D Vision 2 compatibility in the future, with a driver update for the newer panels?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What games you have a problem with?


None are a "problem", but some will not run constantly over 60fps with all settings on, GTAV with full "advanced" sliders, far cry 4 with some gameworks settings, project cars DS9X etc. basically everything runs perfectly at 1080p 60fps but sometimes 1 or 2 settings will make it drop under 60.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Last 5+ pages have been an interesting / informative and "civil" discussion ... +R to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angrygoldfish - toncij - Tothesun - atomicus - nicholars .... whitewulf
> 
> Agree w/most everything with 2 comments ...
> 
> "Usable Tech" will not come as fast as enthusiasts would like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And console's as gaming entertainment just need to go away!!! ...
> They are significantly holding back the high End PC gaming world on all fronts


Thank you.

Regarding consoles: these are in danger a bit, but also a huge market of $500-$700 gaming machines that simply can't go away. At last we hear about "PlayStation 5" already and rumours about "maybe not be boxes we're used to"... that means they'll probably go with streaming games since VR is coming and is too demanding for anything a $700 machine would be able to do in 5 years or more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> None are a "problem", but some will not run constantly over 60fps with all settings on, GTAV with full "advanced" sliders, far cry 4 with some gameworks settings, project cars DS9X etc. basically everything runs perfectly at 1080p 60fps but sometimes 1 or 2 settings will make it drop under 60.


Thanks, I'll try that... curious what my machine can do.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 4K is already a thing on Youtube. I watch many 4K videos there. Compression is strong, but still it is way better than 1080 and not really that demanding. For the movie industry, there have been quotes already that movie industry is skipping 4K and going 8K directly so I presume we will not see that many 4K movies. 4K per se is indeed streaming from Netflix if you have a 25Mbps connection. 8K would need 100Mbps. I'm already on 200/100Mbps broadband here in central Europe. I expect USA could follow with Google Fiber and similar. Obama's administration announced a run for wide broadband availability (http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2015/07/15/obama-to-announce-pilot-program-to-expand-broadband-to-low-income-households/).
> RED cameras are currently at 6K but I expect an 8K camera soon and then a widespread adoption of that format. TV industry did push out some 4K TVs (I have one), but also 8K is becoming more readily available in S. Korea and Japan as the most tech advanced countries. I expect 8K to follow in the rest of the world very soon, especially since we're going to see 5G soon for mobile and more widespread adoption of 4G LTE of above 100Mbps downstream.
> 
> Monitor manufacturers produce for gamers, consumers but also content creators. You can't create content if you don't have the hardware for it. Thus, since movie industry is going 8K, monitors need to follow. Gaming has advanced and with new hardware 8K and [email protected] is fast becoming a possibility. Sooner than later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I care I actually love high-DPI for everything. As a programmer I look at text pretty often (80% of my work day of like 12 hours) and nothing can compare to a 5K screen text rendering and less eye strain it brings compared to 1440 on the same display. Also, modern web is all fit for such scaling (200%) and looks great.
> 
> Some tools (I'm looking at you Autodesk!) and games not so much. As an rendering developer I see no problem for 4K and 8K adoption if hardware can keep up, but some game producers don't take care. Artist can produce high quality content and we can use high-poly models and hi-res textures which look awesome with PBR shaders. However, hardware is not ready yet. Software is. Soon both will be.
> 
> Pascal ASIC has already been designed, taped out. So called "GTX 1080" and later "TitanPascal" and "1080Ti" should follow expected for a Pascal chip. We're dropping to almost half the size of production process (28nm to 16nm? 14nm?) which brings us the ability to almost double the transistor count. That can and should propagate to a minimum of 50% performance boost for any chip produced for the next year (even mid range compared to current high end). Of course, I expect Nvidia not to exactly directly double the performance immediately but wait a bit for what AMD will push out, especially since AMD has priority access to HBM2. TSMC 10nm should follow soon and probably will be ready for Volta in 2018, a year after expected "Pascal 2" improvements with better 16/14nm yields.
> 
> We already have support for 4,5GHz DDR4 memory (SkyLake platform), aforementioned Intel's memory tech promises immense speed-ups, AMD APUs have an immense advantage with already produced HBM memory which will enable fast SoCs in laptops (that means we'll see a dramatic increase in mobile performance very soon).
> Future SSDs are getting larger and faster - 2TB, 4TB and 10TB SSDs for the same price are coming soon. NVMe is coming...
> Amazon is always lagging a bit and since real availability is also going to be a bit late, I don't expect it before end of the year holiday season.


4k is only a thing on YouTube for the few content creators who can upload 4k content and store that much data. 4k is only a thing on YouTube for the few that can stream it. I'm in Ireland, one of the top countries in the world for Internet, and I cannot consistently stream 1080p. There are many, many gamers and even more content users who are still on 2-10Mb download speeds. That is realistically not enough for steady 4K streaming. Not only that, but unlimited data is required, which might not be financially viable for a lot of people on smaller budgets, or their chosen ISP might not offer unlimited data. The simple truth is, there are millions of gamers and content consumers who are on €15,000 a year or less. That's only just enough to pay rent and have a social life, let alone a SLI 980ti-like system and a 4k 144hz panel.

Google Fiber could be years away, as could Obama's implementation of widespread affordable broadband. Google Fiber is only being implemented currently in beta zones. You can't realistically expect a company like BenQ to mass produce 4k or 8k monitors for the few gamers who can afford a €2500+ system and who are on 100Mb broadband or more. I honestly think your expectations are way off. Obama's plan could take years to become a reality with the enormous amount of money that's at stake, not to mention the politics of it. Two years is highly unrealistic.

I agree that if film is going the way of 8k and is skipping 4k, content creators may need to keep up with that with similarly spec'ed monitors. But "fast becoming a possibility" for 8k gaming is a huge stretch. Do you realise how much horse power that is going to need? Games are inevitably going to become more demanding. Games haven't plateaued entirely. We may have only seen one game since Crysis 3 really test our systems, and it was initially mired with bugs and issues, but 2016, 2017 and 2018 are no doubt going to introduce games that are harder to run than well made games of 2015 like TW3 and GTAV. With the gaming industry scaling, higher resolution scaling is going to be held back.

The tech industry often deliberately releases new technology incrementally. This is so they can make the most amount of money. If everyone blew their load straight away-and I think it's fair to say that 8k is blowing your load-where would they go from there? Beyond 8k? What's the point? 8k 144hz? Is this a possibility financially when the majority of gamers right now are playing a PS4 or Steam games at 1080p 60Hz with a 760? The trillion dollar industry doesn't care whether you're at 8k or 1080p as long as you keep giving them money. If people keep buying 1080p monitors and 970's and 390's, we won't see the massive shift you're talking about for quite some time. How many more threads did you see of 970 vs 390 with a 1080p screen over a 980ti vs Fury X thread at 1440p 144hz/4k 60hz?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes, I said it, most people, even those with high end GPU's still game at 1080p. 1440p gaming monitors are only just starting to come in to their own, with up until recently the ROG Swift being the only high end premium option available... and it was and still is EXPENSIVE (not to mention being only a TN panel) when you compare it to the 1080p equivalent. IPS is finally starting to deliver, but the Acer XB270HU has some serious QC issues (and looks cheap). The PG279Q looks great, but obviously will come with the price tag to match... so again, only those well heeled gamers will step up, most happy to stay at the high frame rates 1080p offers, and of which there are many great affordable monitors to choose from.
> 
> So I find it hilarious when people start going on about 4K, when 1440p has only just started to deliver... yet it's been around for years! It will be years again before 4K is anywhere near that level, and come that point, everyone who's super excited about it today won't be any longer, instead they'll all be getting hyped up about 16K 600Hz lol! It never ends.


Oh... I've wanted to upgrade to 1440p for quite some time - I wasn't happy downgrading to 1080p widescreen when my old CRTs FINALLY died out (well, okay, they hadn't died, but it took 15 minutes for one to warm up, and 25 minutes for the other. It was time). We just keep spending money elsewhere, especially since no matter which monitor we look at I'm going to wind up picking up six at the same time (as hubby gets a set too, although for him we might just go a single gsync monitor), so that bumps the cost up into the $3,200-$6,000 CAD range depending on what models we go with. We decided to upgrade our rigs first, in order to make saving up for the monitors a lot more bearable.

And depending on things, we might even add in an ultrawide monitor on top of the 3x27" 1440p displays, just because of various reasons - mainly we watch a lot of movies while doing other things.

I don't mind turning an item or two down to keep things in range, and in fact tend not to run high rates of anti aliasing in most games. Sounds silly, but I'll take fluidity over 5% sexier. Depends on the game, of course, but usually I run things only 3-4 tick marks away from max in GeForce experience as a worst case scenario (World of Warcraft is one of them)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> whitewulf


Someone mind finding that monster that keeps stealing the "e" at the end of my name whenever someone writes my name and tell it to stop stealing those letters?


----------



## Castaile

{Q}
Thinking about an upgrade to this. Coming from the non-thunderbolt apple cinema display which is an ips monitor, the main difference will be 60 hz vs 144hz and 12 ms vs 4ms(?). I don't do much fps, mostly MOBA, city-building games like anno and tropico, gta v and such, also more movie-watching oriented. Do you guys agree with this move?








Perhaps a deciding factor is g-sync which I can get the most out of with my classy?


----------



## StrongForce

Even if current hardware couldn't really handle 144hz 4k it sure would be future proof.. I don't care if my current system can't pull it, if I get say an i7 skylake. that thing should last me long enough to worry about GPU only in the next years.

But yea just like 1080p 144hz is still worth it for a higher end system, 1440p 144hz will be too, it's just with decent 4k screens coming out.. it's almost tempting to wait, but I think I might go for this Asus screen personally, I mean even if 4k 144hz IPS is a thing in a year or 2, I could always sell this I suppose ! just like I could sell a 980ti if I buy it, but jeez, value might drop fast if the pascal architecture is really 17billions transistors as rumored







also I feel worryed about how poorly Kepler performed in Witcher 3.. I could say the same for how Hawai performs in GTA V though ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The tech industry often deliberately releases new technology incrementally. This is so they can make the most amount of money. If everyone blew their load straight away-and I think it's fair to say that 8k is blowing your load-where would they go from there? Beyond 8k? What's the point? 8k 144hz? Is this a possibility financially when the majority of gamers right now are playing a PS4 or Steam games at 1080p 60Hz with a 760? The trillion dollar industry doesn't care whether you're at 8k or 1080p as long as you keep giving them money. If people keep buying 1080p monitors and 970's and 390's, we won't see the massive shift you're talking about for quite some time. How many more threads did you see of 970 vs 390 with a 1080p screen over a 980ti vs Fury X thread at 1440p 144hz/4k 60hz?


That is so true... imagine, pure speculation of course eh, Intel or AMD release a CPU that is 10 times faster than I7 Skyake, how future proof would that be ? like I was sayingwe sure gonna hit a wall at one point, and what will happen to Intel, AMD and Nvidia ? especially GPU side, because I suppose once we really get ONLY GPU bound, perhaps they could focus on AI or something that makes all that CPU power relevant, or some PhysX on steroids kind of thing


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> {Q}
> Thinking about an upgrade to this. Coming from the non-thunderbolt apple cinema display which is an ips monitor, the main difference will be 60 hz vs 144hz and 12 ms vs 4ms(?). I don't do much fps, mostly MOBA, city-building games like anno and tropico, gta v and such, also more movie-watching oriented. Do you guys agree with this move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a deciding factor is g-sync which I can get the most out of with my classy?


I don't think that it's the best monitor for your needs, I would like to suggest the Acer Predator X34 instead. It's a 100hz curved IPS monitor with G-Sync. I would buy it in a heartbeat myself if it had a 144hz refresh rate, since I play shooters mainly. However, you do not play shooters, and therefore 144hz isn't going to be of much use, not enough to justify the purchase, imo.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> ...I'm in Ireland, one of the top countries in the world for Internet, and I cannot consistently stream 1080p. There are many, many gamers and even more content users who are still on 2-10Mb download speeds. .... The simple truth is, there are millions of gamers and content consumers who are on €15,000 a year or less. That's only just enough to pay rent and have a social life, let alone a SLI 980ti-like system and a 4k 144hz panel.


I must say this is a surprise to me, although I will not say it is not true, but 15.000€ in Ireland? Hmm. Even a kindergarten is around 1000€ in Dublin. A house for a family, a kindergarten and... 15.000€ a year looks unmanageable. But, OK, as someone who works in IT, I may be in a privileged position. Ireland is primarily OK if you work in IT (net 5k+€ a month for seniors), but not sure how minimal wage works. Must be hard then... Tho I presume most people on minimum wage do have more pressing things to spend on than games and gaming machines so they're not really in the market for any kind of tech, let alone modern TVs and computers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You can't realistically expect a company like BenQ to mass produce 4k or 8k monitors for the few gamers who can afford a €2500+ system and who are on 100Mb broadband or more.


Is that why we have 5K screens by Dell, Apple and HP now? Trust me, even only a Korea market is enough cash to mass produce for.

As far as broadband goes, there is a whole Asia that has a norm of 100Mbps and up to 1Gbps easily: Singapore, Korea, Japan, China (large cities), Hong Kong... millions of consumers there. 8K is already a thing in Korea and Japan. Even on mobile they have 200ish Mbps connection through LTE-A. Italy, France, Spain, Croatia, Germany, UK, Romania, Sweden, Norway, Switzerland, Finland, Denmark, Netherlands... have above 8Mbps average and especially UK and then France has a super widespread fiber optics network.

That is a sizable market, although it may not look as such from a perspective of someone who has a really poor network access of under 2mbps (and that is probably a bottom you can get in most countries). No offense with that, of course.

Talking about industry holding back is dangerously close to becoming a chemtrails talk. Sometimes they do hold back with pouring money in research or trying to hold until yields become better and a promise of profit more stable (looking at Intel), but trust me, what you have is what you can have, not much less. Companies go a long way to give what they can competitively. TitanX is the last stretch Nvdia could do, FuryX barely made it to market due to HBM2 being so fresh from drawing board. In general, when they can mass-produce it, the do so.

But we're waaaay off the topic for quite some time. Mark my words for some future discussion: within a year we'll see an incredible jump in mobile and desktop performance in graphics. We'll see better displays on mobile and desktop.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't think that it's the best monitor for your needs, I would like to suggest the Acer Predator X34 instead. It's a 100hz curved IPS monitor with G-Sync. I would buy it in a heartbeat myself if it had a 144hz refresh rate, since I play shooters mainly. However, you do not play shooters, and therefore 144hz isn't going to be of much use, not enough to justify the purchase, imo.


It requires a larger sitting distance for optimal viewing. It also takes more to drive....You'll be able to get higher FPS with lower resolutions.

It also costs quite a bit more. And 21:9 isn't really a standard yet.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't think that it's the best monitor for your needs, I would like to suggest the Acer Predator X34 instead. It's a 100hz curved IPS monitor with G-Sync. I would buy it in a heartbeat myself if it had a 144hz refresh rate, since I play shooters mainly. However, you do not play shooters, and therefore 144hz isn't going to be of much use, not enough to justify the purchase, imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> It requires a larger sitting distance for optimal viewing. It also takes more to drive....You'll be able to get higher FPS with lower resolutions.
> 
> It also costs quite a bit more. And 21:9 isn't really a standard yet.


Thanks for your inputs guys. The 34' sure was captivating when I checked it out at the local shop and almost pushed me to an impulsive buy. But as mentioned by Amdati, the optimal viewing distance is also a big concern personally. Esp when I've never gone even dual-monitor setup.
I'm also running non-sli air cooled 980ti classy minor clock to 1400mhz so wanting to go 1440p on this 34 would be pushing it?
Another issue is the greater possibly of ips glow this size vs 27'.
Maybe we should move this onto the 34' vs 27' thread.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1560439/27-inch-2560x1440p-144hz-vs-34-inch-3440x1440-60hz-for-gaming


----------



## toncij

I've never seen IPS glow on any of my screens unless I was looking for it... Try it yourself before decision.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Is that why we have 5K screens by Dell, Apple and HP now? Trust me, even only a Korea market is enough cash to mass produce for.


You're right there are more than enough of these screens being manufactured, but not for gamers, and this is not the target demographic for 4K/5K monitors. It's professionals, and they don't need high refresh, low response time, G-Sync/Freesync 4k/5K monitors, even if they existed. The market for such a monitor is infinitely small. The current crop of those monitors do all those people need.

Just look at the stats and surveys... the VAST majority of PC gamers are playing at 1080p... and it's not just a few %... the latest Steam Hardware Survey has 1080p at 35%, vs 4K at 0.7% lol!! Even 1440p is only just over 1%. It just shows you the lay of the land. That doesn't mean there aren't dozens of well heeled gamers out there salivating at the prospect of 4K 144Hz gaming, but to say they are in the minority is the understatement of the century. That's not to say us enthusiasts won't be catered for, but we will always have to pay for the privilege.









The fact remains though, 1080p is the most common and popular gaming resolution, and will remain so because it's affordable and it works well (even a cheap GPU can produce graphics that trumps the latest consoles). How long before 4K is at the same level as 1080p? It's going to take years. I am sure Pascal will be a big boost in the right direction, but I do not see it being the single card solution to 4K that will solve all our woes, and it sure as hell won't be cheap lol!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You're right there are more than enough of these screens being manufactured, but not for gamers, and this is not the target demographic for 4K/5K monitors. It's professionals, and they don't need high refresh, low response time, G-Sync/Freesync 4k/5K monitors, even if they existed. The market for such a monitor is infinitely small. The current crop of those monitors do all those people need.
> 
> Just look at the stats and surveys... the VAST majority of PC gamers are playing at 1080p... and it's not just a few %... the latest Steam Hardware Survey has 1080p at 35%, vs 4K at 0.7% lol!! Even 1440p is only just over 1%. It just shows you the lay of the land. That doesn't mean there aren't dozens of well heeled gamers out there salivating at the prospect of 4K 144Hz gaming, but to say they are in the minority is the understatement of the century. That's not to say us enthusiasts won't be catered for, but we will always have to pay for the privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains though, 1080p is the most common and popular gaming resolution, and will remain so because it's affordable and it works well (even a cheap GPU can produce graphics that trumps the latest consoles). How long before 4K is at the same level as 1080p? It's going to take years. I am sure Pascal will be a big boost in the right direction, but I do not see it being the single card solution to 4K that will solve all our woes, and it sure as hell won't be cheap lol!


I agree to an extent, but if you think 4K will follow 1440 tracks, I'm sure you're wrong.
4K is a thing. 1440 was never a thing. Never you saw "1440 this, 1440 that" anywhere ever; it was a very specific product like 1600 - for professionals.
4K will probably reach current 1080 popularity in many years, probably we'll have 8K readily available.

But, it will come much faster than you think. Check even more popular titles: http://postimg.org/image/6oyx9isv3/

"Lenovo unveils new laptops packing 4K displays and Xeon processors"
"NVIDIA's rumored GeForce GTX 990M to offer insane portable performance - ...which all gaming laptops feature these days, and we could be looking at mobile 4K 60FPS gaming on the GTX 990M."
"Samsung's new 256-gigabit chips will offer massive SSDs in the future - Samsung added that manufacturing is 40% more productive, so the bigger SSDs won't come with an inflated price when they're released. Samsung is hoping to continue making its 256-gigabit flash memory for the rest of the year, so we should see products with this technology inside of them starting towards the end of the year, or into 2016."
"NVIDIA's Pascal GPU to feature over 100% more transistors than Titan X"
"NVIDIA's next-gen GPU being tested, 16nm GPU with up to 32GB of HBM2"

etc.

So, I am sure we're into some fun hardware advancements in a short time.


----------



## Nicholars

If pascal is really 50-100% faster than titan x with 16-32gb HBM, that is going to cost at least £1000 for 1 card, also to be futureproof at 4k 60fps (yet alone 144hz) it will need to be at LEAST twice as fast as an OC titan X. I think 4k is a long way off being usable in anything except extreme high end computers, it is FOUR TIMES the pixels of 1080p....


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If pascal is really 50-100% faster than titan x with 16-32gb HBM, that is going to cost at least £1000 for 1 card, also to be futureproof at 4k 60fps (yet alone 144hz) it will need to be at LEAST twice as fast as an OC titan X. I think 4k is a long way off being usable in anything except extreme high end computers, it is FOUR TIMES the pixels of 1080p....


Hmm, well, TitanX is also a $1000 card. 980Ti is 95% as fast as TitanX and costs 65%. 1080Ti will be double as fast as 980Ti (if TitanXNext will) and cost the very same.
Of course 4K needs high end computers, but I don't find that extreme. Extreme is 4x TitanX, very, very expensive is 2 TitanX, expensive is a single TitanX but a $650 980Ti is just "enthusiast level" or high end.

Since a 980Ti can easily run many games in 4K, I don't see a problem with 1080Ti (Pascal).

144Hz is even more extreme than a 980Ti.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm, well, TitanX is also a $1000 card. 980Ti is 95% as fast as TitanX and costs 65%. 1080Ti will be double as fast as 980Ti (if TitanXNext will) and cost the very same.
> Of course 4K needs high end computers, but I don't find that extreme. Extreme is 4x TitanX, very, very expensive is 2 TitanX, expensive is a single TitanX but a $650 980Ti is just "enthusiast level" or high end.
> 
> Since a 980Ti can easily run many games in 4K, I don't see a problem with 1080Ti (Pascal).
> 
> 144Hz is even more extreme than a 980Ti.


I don't know about a 980Ti running games in 4K "easily"... the demanding ones are hitting around the 40-60FPS mark... respectable, but there will be dips there, so with the absence of G-Sync it won't be all smooth sailing. And it's not as if games are getting less demanding, so how long before a 980Ti is averaging in the 30FPS range for games? There's not much headroom at the 4K level. If Pascal repeats this pattern, we're not necessarily any better off, because most gamers want to buy a GPU confident that they'll be getting some longevity out of it, not feeling the need to upgrade in 6 months... which most 4K users will be feeling today. Of course, the 'extreme enthusiast' lives for this, feeling the urge to constantly be on the bleeding edge and is willing to pay any price for it... but that's a different mentality altogether. You can't talk about Pascal and 4k 144Hz in the same sentence that you talk about your average gamer... they are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Both will always be catered for though, it's just more frustrating (and costly) at the extreme end lol!


----------



## toncij

Definitely. But, games are designed for an average Joe, which in the end ensures an extreme enthusiast Joe can run those games maxed out. I'm sure even at 4K 4-way SLI/CrossFire will be able to run contemporary games just fine at almost maxed out and that means our friend average Joe will do at "acceptable detail".









However, please keep note that there will never be hardware good enough to run Crysis maxed out.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm, well, TitanX is also a $1000 card. 980Ti is 95% as fast as TitanX and costs 65%. 1080Ti will be double as fast as 980Ti (if TitanXNext will) and cost the very same.
> Of course 4K needs high end computers, but I don't find that extreme. Extreme is 4x TitanX, very, very expensive is 2 TitanX, expensive is a single TitanX but a $650 980Ti is just "enthusiast level" or high end.
> 
> Since a 980Ti can easily run many games in 4K, I don't see a problem with 1080Ti (Pascal).
> 
> 144Hz is even more extreme than a 980Ti.


Well I cannot fault your optimism, but even 2 x titan x is very extreme by most peoples standards... even a single titan X is extreme to 99% of people.

I am not sure what the cost of the 1080ti will be, but if it has 16Gb HBM and is as good as they are saying I expect it will not be cheap eg. more than a titan x.

Come back in 3 years and we will see if you are right with your predictions... personally I don't think you will be... hardware keeps improving... but graphics keep getting better as well.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well I cannot fault your optimism, but even 2 x titan x is very extreme by most peoples standards... even a single titan X is extreme to 99% of people.
> 
> I am not sure what the cost of the 1080ti will be, but if it has 16Gb HBM and is as good as they are saying I expect it will not be cheap eg. more than a titan x.
> 
> Come back in 3 years and we will see if you are right with your predictions... personally I don't think you will be... hardware keeps improving... but graphics keep getting better as well.


I think this is key point... every time you move the GPU goalpost, the graphics quality one also moves forward. It's almost like a carrot on a stick... the person being the GPU and the carrot being the ultimate desirable graphics quality... it's always just out of reach no matter how much distance it covers. Plus it's human nature to always want more... some people will never be happy. Once 4k 144Hz comes along, they'll be pining for 8k 288Hz lol! It never ends.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I think this is key point... every time you move the GPU goalpost, the graphics quality one also moves forward. It's almost like a carrot on a stick... the person being the GPU and the carrot being the ultimate desirable graphics quality... it's always just out of reach no matter how much distance it covers. Plus it's human nature to always want more... some people will never be happy. Once 4k 144Hz comes along, they'll be pining for 8k 288Hz lol! It never ends.


Meanwhile intels latest pushes the edge another 3% over the current leader. Intel is excited to announce their new cpu can do 4k 60 fps video and is now fully compatible with the witcher 3.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Meanwhile intels latest pushes the edge another 3% over the current leader. Intel is excited to announce their new cpu can do 4k 60 fps video and is now fully compatible with the witcher 3.


----------



## Yvese

Is there seriously still no news on this?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Is there seriously still no news on this?


Yes, didn't you see? You missed it? BIG BIG NEWS! OMG! Oh well, nevermind.


----------



## juano

Can we stop the constant off topic. This thread is about the Asus PG279Q, not 4k or 5k market trends, where the movie industry is going, what it takes to run 5k 144hz, the price of tea in Ireland, etc etc. etc.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Can we stop the constant off topic. This thread is about the Asus PG279Q, not 4k or 5k market trends, where the movie industry is going, what it takes to run 5k 144hz, the price of tea in Ireland, etc etc. etc.


You're right... tell us more about the PG279Q that we don't already know...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I must say this is a surprise to me, although I will not say it is not true, but 15.000€ in Ireland? Hmm. Even a kindergarten is around 1000€ in Dublin. A house for a family, a kindergarten and... 15.000€ a year looks unmanageable. But, OK, as someone who works in IT, I may be in a privileged position. Ireland is primarily OK if you work in IT (net 5k+€ a month for seniors), but not sure how minimal wage works. Must be hard then... Tho I presume most people on minimum wage do have more pressing things to spend on than games and gaming machines so they're not really in the market for any kind of tech, let alone modern TVs and computers.
> Is that why we have 5K screens by Dell, Apple and HP now? Trust me, even only a Korea market is enough cash to mass produce for.
> 
> As far as broadband goes, there is a whole Asia that has a norm of 100Mbps and up to 1Gbps easily: Singapore, Korea, Japan, China (large cities), Hong Kong... millions of consumers there. 8K is already a thing in Korea and Japan. Even on mobile they have 200ish Mbps connection through LTE-A. Italy, France, Spain, Croatia, Germany, UK, Romania, Sweden, Norway, Switzerland, Finland, Denmark, Netherlands... have above 8Mbps average and especially UK and then France has a super widespread fiber optics network.
> 
> That is a sizable market, although it may not look as such from a perspective of someone who has a really poor network access of under 2mbps (and that is probably a bottom you can get in most countries). No offense with that, of course.
> 
> Talking about industry holding back is dangerously close to becoming a chemtrails talk. Sometimes they do hold back with pouring money in research or trying to hold until yields become better and a promise of profit more stable (looking at Intel), but trust me, what you have is what you can have, not much less. Companies go a long way to give what they can competitively. TitanX is the last stretch Nvdia could do, FuryX barely made it to market due to HBM2 being so fresh from drawing board. In general, when they can mass-produce it, the do so.
> 
> But we're waaaay off the topic for quite some time. Mark my words for some future discussion: within a year we'll see an incredible jump in mobile and desktop performance in graphics. We'll see better displays on mobile and desktop.


€15,000 a year is admittedly lower than the average, but my point was not that people here were poor, but that people didn't always have the money for such upgrades when they were quite happy with their 1080p 780ti systems. If they did, and many people do, they'd choose to spend it on going out, holidays, fitness, etc. Systems that will power the kind of resolutions you are talking about could cost approximately €2,500 per year. Considering 1440p is already a big step up from 1080p, and 4k is sharper again, I can't see it being anything more than a high-end exclusive setup for wealthy enthusiasts. I know you were specifically referring your arguments to the enthusiast market, but my point is whether or not monitor manufacturers, GPU manufacturers, and everyone else will push for such high-end gear when only a very small minority will be able to play it, or will even be fussed about them. 4k and 8k televisions are all hyped right now amongst the middle and upper class of the world. I can definitely see people like that buying 4k television for their 1080p Sky box and Blu-rays. Those are the kind of idiots who will buy anything. For them it's a contest. They're keeping up with the Jones'. But gamers, in general, are a little more... with it. They'll spend months building their own water cooling system with the highest-end hardware they can afford that meets their criteria-and it'll function wonderfully. Now the market you are talking about has dwindled from rich middle class idiots keeping up with their spiteful neighbours to rich middle class nerds looking to overclock a little more. Suddenly your market has dropped off massively. Although, that is discounting the content creators out there who demand the best of the best for their business. For those people, €2k Dell monitors are a no-brainer. But those are not designed for gaming so are a little different.

You're right, there is a sizeable market for companies to distribute new hardware. But do they really need to? If the average consumer is happy, the companies will keep providing what they want. As an example, my brother recently bought a new 1080p screen and has a 200Mb DL speed. He's been a massive PC gamer for years and years. He has a 970 and a 2500K. As far as I know, he's quite contented, although I imagine he's tempted to upgrade to a 6600K. There will always be a market for the extreme high-end enthusiasts out there. I'm a musician by trade and have been in a mad gear phase since 2009. I've spent thousands on amps, effects pedals, cables, guitars, cases, etc. There will always be a market for a €400 pedals that simply adds a delay to your guitar sound. But it's a market that the majority see as little more than a pipe dream. These €400 pedals are rarely mass-produced. Only a few are, and they're usually more like €500 and offer a vast amount of functionality and sounds, not just delay. And these pedals are used not to just shoot n00bs online after work. It's to earn a living, meet new people, travel the world, record your band's music, etc. Again, this is all in relation to whether or not the market is actually _ready_ for 4k 144hz and 8k gaming setups. Consumers follow the market. The market follows the consumers. They all have to shift in tandem. I personally feel the market has yet to adopt such exclusive hardware.

I'll leave it there, though, 'cause you're right, we're way off topic. If we do see a massive shift towards the extreme high-end, I'll happily eat my own words and start gaming at 4k.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Can we stop the constant off topic. This thread is about the Asus PG279Q, not 4k or 5k market trends, where the movie industry is going, what it takes to run 5k 144hz, the price of tea in Ireland, etc etc. etc.


I thought you'd be pleased to see a civilised and interesting discussion that relates to the value of the PG279Q and its future status. It's not like more relevant posts are being squashed by us having a banter.


----------



## atomicus

Maybe it's a conspiracy and we all work for Asus, and we are here to distract everyone from talking about the PG279Q which even we have no idea when it will be available.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Getting real tired of seeing this thread every....single....day in the news section for the last 3 months. Everytime I see it there I expect some *NEW* information to come out. Sadly, I just come here and see nothing *NEW* and it's a waste of time.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Getting real tired of seeing this thread every....single....day in the news section for the last 3 months. Everytime I see it there I expect some *NEW* information to come out. Sadly, I just come here and see nothing *NEW* and it's a waste of time.


Blame Asus. Call them, tell them you're special and demand to be kept in the loop, because it's making you sad not knowing what's going on. Might just work.


----------



## toncij

There is a serious problem with this monitor - it has been announced too soon. It is annoying. I like Apple's practice better - the moment they announce something, you can buy it. This Asus and others' tactic of announcements months before they even know if they can pull it is ... I'll just buy Acer out of pure boredom.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is a serious problem with this monitor - it has been announced too soon. It is annoying. I like Apple's practice better - the moment they announce something, you can buy it. This Asus and others' tactic of announcements months before they even know if they can pull it is ... I'll just buy Acer out of pure boredom.


Yea, except with Apple you have to be pretty dull to not know what they are releasing several months in advance. I swear to God that Apple employs an entire team of "Leakers" for their products. It is part of their marketing strategy.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Blame Asus. Call them, tell them you're special and demand to be kept in the loop, because it's making you sad not knowing what's going on. Might just work.


No need to be a dick









I guess my first post came out a little "whiny" but if there is no new news to report in this thread then why is it still on the front page of the news section. This thread should be moved to a discussion part of this site. When new details come out like price/release dates THEN make a news thread.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> No need to be a dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my first post came out a little "whiny" but if there is no new news to report in this thread then why is it still on the front page of the news section. This thread should be moved to a discussion part of this site. When new details come out like price/release dates THEN make a news thread.


I don't look at the news section myself, I just leave this thread open in a browser window and refresh. I am just as eager to know more about the monitor as you. Nothing we can do though until Asus decide to let us know more. Until then we just have to twiddle our thumbs and amuse ourselves I suppose.


----------



## atomicus

So, an Asus product engineer walks in to a bar... "Any news on the PG279Q?" asks the bartender. "Nope" casually replies the Asus product engineer. "GET OUT!" shouts the bartender, smashing a beer glass against the bar and brandishing it threateningly at the now terrified Asus product engineer, who promptly turns and flees from the bar.


----------



## tarikakay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> So, an Asus product engineer walks in to a bar... "Any news on the PG279Q?" asks the bartender. "Nope" casually replies the Asus product engineer. "GET OUT!" shouts the bartender, smashing a beer glass against the bar and brandishing it threateningly at the now terrified Asus product engineer, who promptly turns and flees from the bar.


Hahahaha









Hello friends. Is there any new news? Why undisclosed the release date.


----------



## mcg75

*People, can we please stick closer to the topic as some users have asked?

Thanks.*


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarikakay*
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends. Is there any new news? Why undisclosed the release date.


No official news. TFT Central have said they are expecting a review sample mid/late August, which would indicate release might be planned for September, but that is pure speculation and ultimately the full extent of what we know at present. No idea why Asus are keeping quiet.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, except with Apple you have to be pretty dull to not know what they are releasing several months in advance. I swear to God that Apple employs an entire team of "Leakers" for their products. It is part of their marketing strategy.


That is true, but I still don't like what Asus has been doing for quite some time. They announce over a year ago (remember that they've announced IPS 144 when they've released Swift) and then we wait, they postpone release dates multiple times... it is annoying, especially since they're using the same panel as Acer, right?

They're using "possible 165Hz" as an excuse for the delay and we all know 165Hz means little to nothing to just about everyone.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That is true, but I still don't like what Asus has been doing for quite some time. They announce over a year ago (remember that they've announced IPS 144 when they've released Swift) and then we wait, they postpone release dates multiple times... it is annoying, especially since they're using the same panel as Acer, right?
> 
> They're using "possible 165Hz" as an excuse for the delay and we all know 165Hz means little to nothing to just about everyone.


I heard a few pages back they decided to postpone it because they switched panel suppliers and are using a different IPS panel from the Acer (Possibly due to the QC problems on the Acer Predator, also if my MG279Q is anything to go by, Which DOES use the same panel, then I dont blame them)

It could ALSO be this new panel would allow them to attain 165hz, While yes this is probubly "meaningless" in practical terms it sounds better on a spec sheet and in marketing material, if it sells a few more monitors and results in a better overall product then its probably worth it

They may also simply be trying to avoid the Predator and OG ROG Swift's QC issues..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I heard a few pages back they decided to postpone it because they switched panel suppliers and are using a different IPS panel from the Acer (Possibly due to the QC problems on the Acer Predator, also if my MG279Q is anything to go by, Which DOES use the same panel, then I dont blame them)
> 
> It could ALSO be this new panel would allow them to attain 165hz, While yes this is probubly "meaningless" in practical terms it sounds better on a spec sheet and in marketing material, if it sells a few more monitors and results in a better overall product then its probably worth it
> 
> They may also simply be trying to avoid the Predator and OG ROG Swift's QC issues..


Well, a Swift I have (original TN) is flawless (January 2015). MG279Q has problems? Also, yes, but if they keep lagging, people will just give up waiting.


----------



## AMDATI

Asus may lose some business to people buying the XB270HU, but they're still going to do very well. It's not like the market is saturated, due to the high price tag, many people that want to take the leap, won't for some time. That leaves a lot of potential customers. As the tech become older, it will become cheaper.

switching to a new panel type may be a good thing, if this is even true. We might get better color production or something else. I'm still not sold on the longevity or reliability of the features of the XB270HU. It technically, doesn't have a consistent 7ms total response time under all scenarios of pixel changes, putting it under the threshold required to truly display 144hz. So some pixel changes may only actually take place at 133hz, then 122hz, then 141hz, etc. Of course, this is all subjective since you probably wouldn't even notice.

Acer really just isn't known for high end high quality, and that's also said from having owned Acer products before, including laptops and monitors.

I wouldn't mind 165hz either...I can think of plenty of games where I could push more than 144hz, so why not display those extra frames?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> It could ALSO be this new panel would allow them to attain 165hz, While yes this is probubly "meaningless" in practical terms


Not in the slightest. Better response times can also mean better ULMB implementation (120+), which is always good.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not in the slightest. Better response times can also mean better ULMB implementation (120+), which is always good.


It's also fueling the 3D Vision rumours, but I am sceptical of this myself. We shall see.


----------



## Nicholars

Its not a new panel manufacturer is it? Just another AUO panel but with a thinner bezel?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its not a new panel manufacturer is it? Just another AUO panel but with a thinner bezel?


It is understood to be the same panel yes. There has been nothing official from Asus to confirm this 100% that I am aware of, but nothing to suggest otherwise either.


----------



## Strider49

It will most likely be the same panel, the M270DAN02.3, knowing that is the only 27'' 2560 x 1440 @ 144Hz IPS-like panel in existence. *Allegedly*, ASUS is just OC'ing the panel to 165Hz and applying its own electronics and tweaks in order to drive response times consistently down. Hopefully color consistency and contrast won't suffer much from the OC.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, a Swift I have (original TN) is flawless (January 2015). MG279Q has problems? Also, yes, but if they keep lagging, people will just give up waiting.


My MG279Q had rediculous backlight bleed in the lower right hand corner, A lot of other people who purchased it noted the same thing, My panel also had black blobs on the inside of the panel...

As for my Swift, the upper portion of the screen had a very vivid magenta cast that didnt go away, I originally thought this was due to TN viewing angle issues, but after seeing another one i question that initial analysis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not in the slightest. Better response times can also mean better ULMB implementation (120+), which is always good.


Wasnt thinking about ULMB, good point.

To be honest instead of making it 165hz I'd rather see a monitor with solid QC...


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> No more using the LG 4K.. To many headaches from the PWM. Although, I do miss the screen size and glossy panel of the LG.. The XB270HU has no dead or stuck pixels that I can see. Tried on a few different colored backgrounds. The backlight bleed on the bottom right corner is a little much, but do to all the ambient light in the room it's not bothering me.


Which LG 4k monitor was it?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> My MG279Q had rediculous backlight bleed in the lower right hand corner, A lot of other people who purchased it noted the same thing, My panel also had black blobs on the inside of the panel...
> 
> As for my Swift, the upper portion of the screen had a very vivid magenta cast that didnt go away, I originally thought this was due to TN viewing angle issues, but after seeing another one i question that initial analysis.
> Wasnt thinking about ULMB, good point.
> 
> To be honest instead of making it 165hz I'd rather see a monitor with solid QC...


Me too (QC over 165Hz)... and regarding BLB, are there records of good screens? TN problems I see only when I read text. I'm so annoyed by white bckg and black fgnd performance in that department. Also, AG coating could be a bit lighter...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Me too (QC over 165Hz)... and regarding BLB, are there records of good screens? TN problems I see only when I read text. I'm so annoyed by white bckg and black fgnd performance in that department. Also, AG coating could be a bit lighter...


Yes, given several reviewers got good ones and several people did.. its just a lot of us have not

As for the TN viewing angle, the NCIX one didnt have issues from what i could see.. So im not sure if theres any variance in this, the AG coating isnt the -worst- ive seen


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not in the slightest. Better response times can also mean better ULMB implementation (120+), which is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt thinking about ULMB, good point.
Click to expand...

inb4 horrible overshoot ghosting


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> inb4 horrible overshoot ghosting


Haven't read much on ULMB, but isn't it achieved by strobing backlight, the very thing we're avoiding with DC instead of PWM? (I may not be correct here)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> inb4 horrible overshoot ghosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read much on ULMB, but isn't it achieved by strobing backlight, the very thing we're avoiding with DC instead of PWM? (I may not be correct here)
Click to expand...

No, not exactly. ULMB only strobes the backlight for a new frame, akin to CRT monitors (in fact, it's virtually exactly like CRT monitors). PWM LED dimming often occurs inbetween frames, which is kind of like strobing OUT OF SYNC with frame display. That's why motion clarity without stupidly high frequency PWM LED dimming goes out the window.


----------



## toncij

Haven't read much on ULMB, but isn't it achieved by strobing backlight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No, not exactly. ULMB only strobes the backlight for a new frame, akin to CRT monitors (in fact, it's virtually exactly like CRT monitors). PWM LED dimming often occurs inbetween frames, which is kind of like strobing OUT OF SYNC with frame display. That's why motion clarity without stupidly high frequency PWM LED dimming goes out the window.


If I got that correctly, ULMB is then essentially a synchronized PWM? It strobes in sync with refresh and framerate (a perfect situation)? It thus is in effect as reduced brightness I presume? Since the point of PWM is exactly brightness control, just is not usually in sync with actual refresh?
A very high freq. PWM would have no sense since it wouldn't be able to actually reduce brightness by being constantly on?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Haven't read much on ULMB, but isn't it achieved by strobing backlight
> If I got that correctly, ULMB is then essentially a synchronized PWM? It strobes in sync with refresh and framerate (a perfect situation)? It thus is in effect as reduced brightness I presume? Since the point of PWM is exactly brightness control, just is not usually in sync with actual refresh?
> A very high freq. PWM would have no sense since it wouldn't be able to actually reduce brightness by being constantly on?


I believe you're right and I can tell you from experience that ULMB definitely reduces brightness significantly.


----------



## formula m

Except this is a 27" panel... which have been around more than a decade. Put the same technology into a bigger panel and there is something to talk about.

27" in 2015 is kinda of missing the boat.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Except this is a 27" panel... which have been around more than a decade. Put the same technology into a bigger panel and there is something to talk about.
> 
> 27" in 2015 is kinda of missing the boat.


27" is pretty much the "new thing" for gamers. Photo editors have been on 27" or 30" IPS monitors for a long time yeah, but only now are they becoming more mainstream. Manufacturers also care about pixel density. I wouldn't want a 2560 x 1440 resolution on a screen larger than 27". I want my next monitor to be 31" @ 4k or 31-34" 5k.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To be honest instead of making it 165hz I'd rather see a monitor with solid QC...


This x 10000.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Except this is a 27" panel... which have been around more than a decade. Put the same technology into a bigger panel and there is something to talk about.
> 
> 27" in 2015 is kinda of missing the boat.


For 1440p, 27" is just about right.


----------



## kanttii

Yeah. 120 to 144 hz, no excessive IPS glow, no BLB, no loose panel and stuff, no too bright power LEDs, no dead pixels -- so basically if it's what the XB270HU should've been I'll consider it long and hard!The Acer was a HUGE disappointment and I'm glad I was able to return it. Such a crappy monitor. I won't rant anymore about it, but I'll just say one thing: the quality overall was worse than my 170 dollar 8 years old BenQ TN monitor.

Can't wait for more news about this and the PG34Q! The latter is more interesting to me because of the screen real estate (work). I tested a Samsung curved 34" monitor, it was pretty nice, but the performance wasn't that good and there was just something that didn't feel right about it...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah. 120 to 144 hz, no excessive IPS glow, no BLB, no loose panel and stuff, no too bright power LEDs, no dead pixels -- so basically if it's what the XB270HU should've been I'll consider it long and hard!The Acer was a HUGE disappointment and I'm glad I was able to return it. Such a crappy monitor. I won't rant anymore about it, but I'll just say one thing: the quality overall was worse than my 170 dollar 8 years old BenQ TN monitor.
> 
> Can't wait for more news about this and the PG34Q! The latter is more interesting to me because of the screen real estate (work). I tested a Samsung curved 34" monitor, it was pretty nice, but the performance wasn't that good and there was just something that didn't feel right about it...


Actually, the quality of your sample was disappointing, but the monitor itself, when working fine is actually pretty nice.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> but the monitor itself, when working fine is actually pretty nice.


To put it mildly.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To put it mildly.


You find it great, even? (of course, excluding lottery to get a perfect one)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You find it great, even? (of course, excluding lottery to get a perfect one)


I suppose I won the lottery with mine. BLB is fairly normal compared to other LED lit monitors I've used. I don't notice IPS glow, no pixel issues and no crap inside the panel. I suppose it's consistent with the ones that reviewers got. It's not that weird really; it does maintain a positive rating on every retailer I've seen so the majority of people are happy with theirs. I think perfect ones are less rare than everyone thinks.


----------



## AlCapwn

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/34.htm#asus_blue_light

The best gets even better.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/34.htm#asus_blue_light
> 
> The best gets even better.


That is pretty meaningless. BenQ was being awarded those a WHILE back.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That is pretty meaningless. BenQ was being awarded those a WHILE back.


how is that meaningless?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That is pretty meaningless. BenQ was being awarded those a WHILE back.
> 
> 
> 
> how is that meaningless?
Click to expand...

"The best gets even better".

For having low blue light mode and DC LED dimming?


----------



## Shadowarez

This sounds like another object that can fail since its ROG chance's are adding anything to there monitor will just bring QC even further down hill.

If i had boatloads of cash id hire a firm to go do Quality check on asus factories just to see how 3rd world there keeping them.

Then maybe theyd restructure and actually try release non functiong fire hazard hardware. It's crazy how defects like this are condoned and accepted as risk of having new hardware.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> This sounds like another object that can fail since its ROG chance's are adding anything to there monitor will just bring QC even further down hill.
> 
> If i had boatloads of cash id hire a firm to go do Quality check on asus factories just to see how 3rd world there keeping them.
> 
> Then maybe theyd restructure and actually try release non functiong fire hazard hardware. It's crazy how defects like this are condoned and accepted as risk of having new hardware.


I agree, and it's a TOTALLY false logic on the part of the manufacturer is you ask me. If you build an excellent reputation for offering solid QC and a high quality product, it means people will be willing to pay a high price for it. Do the opposite and you will lose customers, and those that buy your shoddy product will go online and slate you publicly on every forum they can find... losing you even more customers!! Where is the business sense in this?? Madness.


----------



## Shadowarez

Im waiting for first post that when the behemoth 34" monitor is released to see how many outright explode from gysnc module being pushed to hard. They should put a active cooling system on them wed prob see far less complaints. But im not sure thats possible for asus at this time claw back production if it means youre Qc is 100% not 10-15% chance hardware will make it out of factory defect free.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/34.htm#asus_blue_light
> 
> The best gets even better.


The Asus fanboys are also really excited about the Heatsink on the 980Ti Strix ... NOT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I agree, and it's a TOTALLY false logic on the part of the manufacturer is you ask me. If you build an excellent reputation for offering solid QC and a high quality product, it means people will be willing to pay a high price for it. Do the opposite and you will lose customers, and those that buy your shoddy product will go online and slate you publicly on every forum they can find... losing you even more customers!! Where is the business sense in this?? Madness.


I also agree! ... Asus could have us in the palm of their hands ... but their greed or lack of attention to their market base is just inexplicable!


----------



## AlCapwn

So you guys don't care about low blue light?`

I know i get headache from looking to much at the screen. I tried the yellow glasses that blocks the blue light at did not get any headache at all. But i would rather have the screen just show less blue light when not gaming. But i guess that's just me then.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I agree, and it's a TOTALLY false logic on the part of the manufacturer is you ask me. If you build an excellent reputation for offering solid QC and a high quality product, it means people will be willing to pay a high price for it. Do the opposite and you will lose customers, and those that buy your shoddy product will go online and slate you publicly on every forum they can find... losing you even more customers!! Where is the business sense in this?? Madness.


I have a few theories to this

One is the cost of the GSync module, it probubly is cutting into the bottom line to put GSync on the monitors, Theres a limit to how much extra consumers will pay for a monitor with it over one without it as well, So they're cutting corners on QC and cost on build quality (IE the Acer Predator) to maximize profits, usually betting on the fact that by being the ONLY game in town for Gsync, 1440p, 144hz and IPS they are going to sell a bunch anyways...

Two is that the panels used in these screens are in of themselves very new, very untested and very unproven, thus the number of defects out of box because they're "bleeding edge" on the tech curve. They're also expensive, so again, the QC is possibly becoming more "leniant" as to whats "acceptable" (Which from some reviews i read "acceptable" and "within tolerance" are being applied to some truly horrible looking examples)

Three is that perhaps theres an issue in the packaging of the products or they're too susceptible to damage in transit, Again, QC measures on packing and build quality come into play.

Personally I really like build quality, i really like a quality product with low to no defects and problems, But unfortunately that just doesn't seem to happen anymore

And im currently considering going away from 144hz panels because of that


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I have a few theories to this
> 
> One is the cost of the GSync module, it probubly is cutting into the bottom line to put GSync on the monitors, Theres a limit to how much extra consumers will pay for a monitor with it over one without it as well, So they're cutting corners on QC and cost on build quality (IE the Acer Predator) to maximize profits, usually betting on the fact that by being the ONLY game in town for Gsync, 1440p, 144hz and IPS they are going to sell a bunch anyways...
> 
> Two is that the panels used in these screens are in of themselves very new, very untested and very unproven, thus the number of defects out of box because they're "bleeding edge" on the tech curve. They're also expensive, so again, the QC is possibly becoming more "leniant" as to whats "acceptable" (Which from some reviews i read "acceptable" and "within tolerance" are being applied to some truly horrible looking examples)
> 
> Three is that perhaps theres an issue in the packaging of the products or they're too susceptible to damage in transit, Again, QC measures on packing and build quality come into play.
> 
> Personally I really like build quality, i really like a quality product with low to no defects and problems, But unfortunately that just doesn't seem to happen anymore
> 
> And im currently considering going away from 144hz panels because of that


This is all valid, and I mostly agree, but it doesn't make it any less 'fixable', and in the long run makes zero business sense. Baffles me how they don't see this. They may indeed be maximising profits in the short term, but if a significant percentage of their product ends up returned and customers swear to never buy from them ever again... well, you don't need a Harvard business degree to figure out the long term impact of that on the share value!

Whatever the cost of QC'ing these monitors properly and to a standard that will ensure most of their customers get one they're happy with, it surely outweighs the cost of losing those customers forever and drilling your company's reputation in to the ground? It seems they are simply incapable of seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## Shadowarez

They should hire graduate students fire everyone else at asus get bunvh of fresh out of college grads maybe just maybe that would help company make products ppl wont return a week a day a month after purchase then blacklist youre company from future purchases. As it stans Asus is the EA,Ubisoft, of hardware world in my eyes its going to take alot to change that perception.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is all valid, and I mostly agree, but it doesn't make it any less 'fixable', and in the long run makes zero business sense. Baffles me how they don't see this. They may indeed be maximising profits in the short term, but if a significant percentage of their product ends up returned and customers swear to never buy from them ever again... well, you don't need a Harvard business degree to figure out the long term impact of that on the share value!
> 
> Whatever the cost of QC'ing these monitors properly and to a standard that will ensure most of their customers get one they're happy with, it surely outweighs the cost of losing those customers forever and drilling your company's reputation in to the ground? It seems they are simply incapable of seeing the bigger picture.


Most businesses these days care about maximizing profit in the short term, Not about long term reputation. It seems distressingly common with everyone, and nobody is exempt.

True, long term eventually its going to bite them, the people doing it are likely banking on not being there when the threads start unraveling, thats all.

Either that or "they're gamers, they dont really care" is in play... but I doubt that, I read some distressing reports from folks with the LG 34" ultrawides as well having disgusting amounts of BLB and glow (except the review units which were apparently cherry picked)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I have a few theories to this
> 
> One is the cost of the GSync module, it probubly is cutting into the bottom line to put GSync on the monitors, Theres a limit to how much extra consumers will pay for a monitor with it over one without it as well, So they're cutting corners on QC and cost on build quality (IE the Acer Predator) to maximize profits, usually betting on the fact that by being the ONLY game in town for Gsync, 1440p, 144hz and IPS they are going to sell a bunch anyways...
> 
> Two is that the panels used in these screens are in of themselves very new, very untested and very unproven, thus the number of defects out of box because they're "bleeding edge" on the tech curve. They're also expensive, so again, the QC is possibly becoming more "leniant" as to whats "acceptable" (Which from some reviews i read "acceptable" and "within tolerance" are being applied to some truly horrible looking examples)
> 
> Three is that perhaps theres an issue in the packaging of the products or they're too susceptible to damage in transit, Again, QC measures on packing and build quality come into play.
> 
> Personally I really like build quality, i really like a quality product with low to no defects and problems, But unfortunately that just doesn't seem to happen anymore
> 
> And im currently considering going away from 144hz panels because of that


I think your first and second points are probably true. As for the third, my XB270HU seemed to be packaged very well so I don't think that was the case.

I would think that a TN 144 Hz monitor would be a slightly safer choice right now. But you ought to know; if I recall correctly you have a ROG Swift PG278Q.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is all valid, and I mostly agree, but it doesn't make it any less 'fixable', and in the long run makes zero business sense. Baffles me how they don't see this. They may indeed be maximising profits in the short term, but if a significant percentage of their product ends up returned and customers swear to never buy from them ever again... well, you don't need a Harvard business degree to figure out the long term impact of that on the share value!
> 
> Whatever the cost of QC'ing these monitors properly and to a standard that will ensure most of their customers get one they're happy with, it surely outweighs the cost of losing those customers forever and drilling your company's reputation in to the ground? It seems they are simply incapable of seeing the bigger picture.


There will always be a market for a well-established and successful company like Asus, even if they lose the occasional customer along the way. Look at nVidia and the stunt they pulled with the 970. Everyone and their grandma who were emotionally engaged with the story all claimed they would not buy from nVidia until they recognised the issue and resolved it. This included myself. Yet I was good and ready to buy a 980ti 'cause of how good it was. Asus might screw up once or twice and tarnish their history, but people will forget when they release a behemoth of a product that they can't say no to. This is inevitable. You'd have to really screw up to start seeing serious problems. Look at Microsoft. They sacked the Xbox dude for his choices regarding always online gameplay and whatnot. Although that ruined the One's launch and allowed the PS4 to reign supreme, Microsoft then released Windows 10 for free to critical acclaim. Of course, the One is still a successful console and will generate a lot of revenue for a lot of different companies, yet initially everyone was determined to boycott the company.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think your first and second points are probably true. As for the third, my XB270HU seemed to be packaged very well so I don't think that was the case.
> 
> I would think that a TN 144 Hz monitor would be a slightly safer choice right now. But you ought to know; if I recall correctly you have a ROG Swift PG278Q.


*had, it went back along with the MG279Q.

The RoG Swift had what I THOUGHT was just TN viewing angle issues for me, where the upper portion of the screen was red and the rest of it looked fine, Nothing i did could get rid of it.. But I saw another RoG swift in reality that did not have this problem. So it might have been defective or a bad sample.

The MG279Q had a bad panel, Very bad bleed from the lower right corner extending into the middle of the screen and giving everything a deep yellow cast as well as huge spots of dirt on the inside of the panel.

Then to round out the lovely experiment i also tried out a Samsung 40" JU6500 4k TV on top of it... Gorgeous picture if i moved back about 3 feet, but way too tall and 4k just doesnt work well enough for me (Great TV though, I just dont need one of those)

Still waiting impatiently on a refund to go for one of the next choices. Its down to the BenQ XL2730Z on the 144hz front, otherwise im getting a BL3200 or a Samsung S34E790C... I really dont want another IPS i think.. At least not without giving VA a try. Because unless it was part of being defective the MG279Q had worse IPS glow than my PB278Q which is already intolerable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There will always be a market for a well-established and successful company like Asus, even if they lose the occasional customer along the way. Look at nVidia and the stunt they pulled with the 970. Everyone and their grandma who were emotionally engaged with the story all claimed they would not buy from nVidia until they recognised the issue and resolved it. This included myself. Yet I was good and ready to buy a 980ti 'cause of how good it was. Asus might screw up once or twice and tarnish their history, but people will forget when they release a behemoth of a product that they can't say no to. This is inevitable. You'd have to really screw up to start seeing serious problems. Look at Microsoft. They sacked the Xbox dude for his choices regarding always online gameplay and whatnot. Although that ruined the One's launch and allowed the PS4 to reign supreme, Microsoft then released Windows 10 for free to critical acclaim. Of course, the One is still a successful console and will generate a lot of revenue for a lot of different companies, yet initially everyone was determined to boycott the company.


Am I the only one that genuinely thinks they just flubbed up on the 970??? Not saying nVidia is perfect but the way they explained me made a lot of sense, The left hand wasnt talking to the right and nobody caught the error until someone started poking around... It doesnt change that the 970 is still a very powerful card because by the time you manage to "cripple" the 970 by introducing VRAM limitation the game isnt playable anyways (Even on the 980 from the comparisons i remember) the most recent HardOCP benchmark involving 2x 970s in SLI vs a pair of 290Xs at 4k resolutions has the 970s pretty much winning in every benchmark by a respectable margin... I agree the QC issues wont sink Asus, but it does make me hesitate when im dropping serious money on something... I think theres a reason BenQ has all of ONE 1440p 144hz monitor despite being a pretty big display company last i checked....

Heck im surprised Dell doesnt offer at least one 144hz model at this point to go with the Alienware systems.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There will always be a market for a well-established and successful company like Asus, even if they lose the occasional customer along the way. Look at nVidia and the stunt they pulled with the 970. Everyone and their grandma who were emotionally engaged with the story all claimed they would not buy from nVidia until they recognised the issue and resolved it. This included myself. Yet I was good and ready to buy a 980ti 'cause of how good it was. Asus might screw up once or twice and tarnish their history, but people will forget when they release a behemoth of a product that they can't say no to. This is inevitable. You'd have to really screw up to start seeing serious problems. Look at Microsoft. They sacked the Xbox dude for his choices regarding always online gameplay and whatnot. Although that ruined the One's launch and allowed the PS4 to reign supreme, Microsoft then released Windows 10 for free to critical acclaim. Of course, the One is still a successful console and will generate a lot of revenue for a lot of different companies, yet initially everyone was determined to boycott the company.


This is certainly valid in as far as it speaks to human psychology and our desire to have the latest, greatest piece of tech in our hands... but the 970 wasn't a 'faulty' product in the same sense as many monitors coming off the production line are nowadays. As Kenjis says above, it wasn't caught until the card was put through specific tests months after release. It also doesn't change the fact that the 970 is still a very good card... it just has a ceiling ever so slightly lower than the one people thought they were paying for. Not that I am excusing them... I was annoyed as anyone... it's just not the same as a monitor riddled with QC faults that affects its usability in every possible way.

A monitor is a very different story, especially with the kinds of problems reported on the likes of Acer's XB270HU... the worst culprit I've seen so far. We're not talking specs being different than advertised... this is a situation where some people have gone through 6-7 monitors, each one having dead/stuck pixels and/or dirt under the screen!! If that happened with a GPU where you kept getting a GPU that caused artifacts and overheating, it's highly unlikely you'd buy that brand again. And that's the key here... there are several monitor manufacturers who get this right! If Asus nail the QC on the PG279Q then no one is going to even look twice at the Acer model after that... and that will be Acer's own doing.

But you're right... the Acer X34 ultrawide is getting all kinds of buzz and excitement around it at the moment, with people desperate to get their hands on the first 100Hz G-Sync ultrawide monitor... despite how bad a job Acer did on the XB270HU. That said, I have also seen plenty of people saying they won't touch it precisely because of their experience with that monitor, so there's no question their overall slack approach will negatively affect sales. At the end of the day, I simply refuse to believe it's THAT costly for manufacturers to QC properly, and in the long run will only benefit everyone... after all, it's not a problem endemic to the monitor industry as a whole, and the likes of Dell, Samsung and Eizo do a FAR better job... and even when things go wrong, their after sales support is superior.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is certainly valid in as far as it speaks to human psychology and our desire to have the latest, greatest piece of tech in our hands... but the 970 wasn't a 'faulty' product in the same sense as many monitors coming off the production line are nowadays. As Kenjis says above, it wasn't caught until the card was put through specific tests months after release. It also doesn't change the fact that the 970 is still a very good card... it just has a ceiling ever so slightly lower than the one people thought they were paying for. Not that I am excusing them... I was annoyed as anyone... it's just not the same as a monitor riddled with QC faults that affects its usability in every possible way.
> 
> A monitor is a very different story, especially with the kinds of problems reported on the likes of Acer's XB270HU... the worst culprit I've seen so far. We're not talking specs being different than advertised... this is a situation where some people have gone through 6-7 monitors, each one having dead/stuck pixels and/or dirt under the screen!! If that happened with a GPU where you kept getting a GPU that caused artifacts and overheating, it's highly unlikely you'd buy that brand again. And that's the key here... there are several monitor manufacturers who get this right! If Asus nail the QC on the PG279Q then no one is going to even look twice at the Acer model after that... and that will be Acer's own doing.
> 
> But you're right... the Acer X34 ultrawide is getting all kinds of buzz and excitement around it at the moment, with people desperate to get their hands on the first 100Hz G-Sync ultrawide monitor... despite how bad a job Acer did on the XB270HU. That said, I have also seen plenty of people saying they won't touch it precisely because of their experience with that monitor, so there's no question their overall slack approach will negatively affect sales. At the end of the day, I simply refuse to believe it's THAT costly for manufacturers to QC properly, and in the long run will only benefit everyone... after all, it's not a problem endemic to the monitor industry as a whole, and the likes of Dell, Samsung and Eizo do a FAR better job... and even when things go wrong, their after sales support is superior.


You're right, the 970 and Acer issues are leagues apart, but the logic I mentioned is still applicable.

And I agree, if Asus can perfect the production process for both a TN PG278Q-and lower the price slightly-as well produce the perfect monitor with the PG279Q IPS panel, Acer will be made to look like toys. Something tells me that isn't going to happen though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Am I the only one that genuinely thinks they just flubbed up on the 970??? Not saying nVidia is perfect but the way they explained me made a lot of sense, The left hand wasnt talking to the right and nobody caught the error until someone started poking around... It doesnt change that the 970 is still a very powerful card because by the time you manage to "cripple" the 970 by introducing VRAM limitation the game isnt playable anyways (Even on the 980 from the comparisons i remember) the most recent HardOCP benchmark involving 2x 970s in SLI vs a pair of 290Xs at 4k resolutions has the 970s pretty much winning in every benchmark by a respectable margin... I agree the QC issues wont sink Asus, but it does make me hesitate when im dropping serious money on something... I think theres a reason BenQ has all of ONE 1440p 144hz monitor despite being a pretty big display company last i checked....
> 
> Heck im surprised Dell doesnt offer at least one 144hz model at this point to go with the Alienware systems.


No, you're not the only one. I simply don't share the opinion. And I'd willingly point out that we can't prove it so it will remain nothing more than an opinion. I personally can't believe that a multi-billion dollar company screwed up so badly. I know it's not a huge deal as the card still performs the same. Of course, the argument that the card still performs the same is silly as anyone with a half a brain would know that-however it does limit SLI 970's at higher resolutions. What makes it bad is how easy it would have been to correct. Months went by before we the community discovered the issue. Not media representatives with a vast array of knowledge and tools. Not the engineers who built the bloody thing or the marketing team who advertised it. Not even the CEO himself knew about it... seemingly. I find that extremely hard to believe. If they did screw up, they're a bunch of numpties and I have lost an awful lot of faith in them as a company. If they lied, they're a bunch of numpties and I have lost an awful lot of faith in them as a company. Either way, I was not happy.

Then AMD came forward with all their "4GB or real VRAM gags" comments, insinuating they were perfectly honest and just in their dealings. Either they lied about the overclocking headroom of the Fury X, or they're bunch of numpties. Either way, I was not happy. What is the point of an AIO if you can't bloody overclock the thing and if the pump makes more noise than a few fans? That card was a massive disappointment, in my opinion. The Fury is better value for money and makes more sense, but it's still overpriced. But that's another topic entirely.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I heard a few pages back they decided to postpone it because they switched panel suppliers and are using a different IPS panel from the Acer (Possibly due to the QC problems on the Acer Predator, also if my MG279Q is anything to go by, Which DOES use the same panel, then I dont blame them)
> 
> It could ALSO be this new panel would allow them to attain 165hz, While yes this is probubly "meaningless" in practical terms it sounds better on a spec sheet and in marketing material, if it sells a few more monitors and results in a better overall product then its probably worth it
> 
> They may also simply be trying to avoid the Predator and OG ROG Swift's QC issues..


For me I can definitely tell the difference between 120hz and 144hz, and while it's not huge it's enough to make me interested in what 165hz might be like.


----------



## HeliXpc

Hope its not like the MG, went through 5 and ALL had dead pixels.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Hope its not like the MG, went through 5 and ALL had dead pixels.


That's just silly for a $600 monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> A monitor is a very different story, especially with the kinds of problems reported on the likes of Acer's XB270HU... the worst culprit I've seen so far. We're not talking specs being different than advertised... this is a situation where some people have gone through 6-7 monitors, each one having dead/stuck pixels and/or dirt under the screen!! If that happened with a GPU where you kept getting a GPU that caused artifacts and overheating, it's highly unlikely you'd buy that brand again. And that's the key here... there are several monitor manufacturers who get this right! If Asus nail the QC on the PG279Q then no one is going to even look twice at the Acer model after that... and that will be Acer's own doing.
> 
> But you're right... the Acer X34 ultrawide is getting all kinds of buzz and excitement around it at the moment, with people desperate to get their hands on the first 100Hz G-Sync ultrawide monitor... despite how bad a job Acer did on the XB270HU. That said, I have also seen plenty of people saying they won't touch it precisely because of their experience with that monitor, so there's no question their overall slack approach will negatively affect sales. At the end of the day, I simply refuse to believe it's THAT costly for manufacturers to QC properly, and in the long run will only benefit everyone... after all, it's not a problem endemic to the monitor industry as a whole, and the likes of Dell, Samsung and Eizo do a FAR better job... and even when things go wrong, their after sales support is superior.


Exactly. I dont honestly understand how people have the patience to exchange 6 or 7 monitors, That kind of unreliability and QC fail is unacceptable to me from ANY product. I'd have been done after the second one, if I even got that far.

The Acer X34 was on my consideration list, but well, in my research looking at monitors, including 34" ultrawides, I know that the LG and Dell 34" ultrawides (Which are using the -same- panel as the Acer 34" one) have had a lot of QC problems as well, lots of bleed issues and unacceptable glowing, as well as a LOT of folks pointing out that with the LG ESPECIALLY they were cherry picking samples to send to folks like Linus to review and the average one most folks are receiving arent even that good...

So I dont expect Acer to have done anything better unless they got a newer revised batch of panels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> For me I can definitely tell the difference between 120hz and 144hz, and while it's not huge it's enough to make me interested in what 165hz might be like.


For me, i can see the difference between 60hz and 144hz, But I simply feel i might prioritize things a bit different, I've always been big into IQ and immersion, and while motion clarity certainly affects immersion, I find that having a dull screen, poor blacks, muddy shadows and etc tick me off far more

Sadly for monitors there is no Plasma option.. Heck even for TVs there is no Plasma option anymore, and in terms of LCD panels they all have tradeoffs...

Heck id kill for a 27" 1440p 120hz version of the Eizo Foris... Come on Eizo, make it, I will buy it...


----------



## Abcdude

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fnyhet%2F20891-asus-rog-pg279q-utmanar-acer-predator-forst-i-mitten-av-oktober&edit-text=

Welp, that kinda sucks. I guess I might go and try my luck with a XB270HU now, even though the quality control and glossy bezel are real big turn offs.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's just silly for a $600 monitor.


It is completely stupid.

There is no reason that any of us buying the Swift, Predator, or any other higher end panel shouldn't have a perfect panel. We aren't buying QC rejects, we are paying large amounts (compared to consumer market) for higher tier displays. We should get extreme quality behind that, without worry of pixel, back-light, or other issues.

I was lucky with my Acer being fine the first try, with the exception of the horrible factory calibration. Others documented extreme issues right out of the box though, and that isn't O.K.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abcdude*
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fnyhet%2F20891-asus-rog-pg279q-utmanar-acer-predator-forst-i-mitten-av-oktober&edit-text=
> 
> Welp, that kinda sucks. I guess I might go and try my luck with a XB270HU now, even though the quality control and glossy bezel are real big turn offs.


Not that ASUS QC has been any better really. See the MG279Q and look back at the PG278Q launch. Either one is a gamble.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I was lucky with my Acer being fine the first try, with the exception of the horrible factory calibration. Others documented extreme issues right out of the box though, and that isn't O.K.


That's exactly why i haven't bought into the whole 1440p 144 Hz AHVA yet. My hope rests with the new Foris and PG.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Exactly. I dont honestly understand how people have the patience to exchange 6 or 7 monitors, That kind of unreliability and QC fail is unacceptable to me from ANY product. I'd have been done after the second one, if I even got that far.
> 
> The Acer X34 was on my consideration list, but well, in my research looking at monitors, including 34" ultrawides, I know that the LG and Dell 34" ultrawides (Which are using the -same- panel as the Acer 34" one) have had a lot of QC problems as well, lots of bleed issues and unacceptable glowing, as well as a LOT of folks pointing out that with the LG ESPECIALLY they were cherry picking samples to send to folks like Linus to review and the average one most folks are receiving arent even that good...
> 
> So I dont expect Acer to have done anything better unless they got a newer revised batch of panels.
> For me, i can see the difference between 60hz and 144hz, But I simply feel i might prioritize things a bit different, I've always been big into IQ and immersion, and while motion clarity certainly affects immersion, I find that having a dull screen, poor blacks, muddy shadows and etc tick me off far more
> 
> Sadly for monitors there is no Plasma option.. Heck even for TVs there is no Plasma option anymore, and in terms of LCD panels they all have tradeoffs...
> 
> Heck id kill for a 27" 1440p 120hz version of the Eizo Foris... Come on Eizo, make it, I will buy it...


Hmm. So far I had 2x of LG 34UC97 and both were very nice, no issues. My 2x PG278Q were both perfect. My 1st Dell UP2715K had a dead pixel and I've returned it since for the price it must be perfect.

I'm not sure why people talk about glow all that much. Every single IPS has that glow which is, when monitor is not displaying pure black, pretty much invisible... to me at least.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm. So far I had 2x of LG 34UC97 and both were very nice, no issues. My 2x PG278Q were both perfect. My 1st Dell UP2715K had a dead pixel and I've returned it since for the price it must be perfect.
> 
> I'm not sure why people talk about glow all that much. Every single IPS has that glow which is, when monitor is not displaying pure black, pretty much invisible... to me at least.


...people with a preference for dark/black backgrounds and games with lots of dark shadowy areas









Alien Isolation was ruined for me when i tried playing it on my monitor because the glow was atrocious, I ended up playing it with a controller on my Plasma TV because the game became 1000 times better because of my plasma's far better performance in shadow detail and black level... There are other examples i can think of but yeah, to me I really have come to loathe my IPS' poor shadow/black performance

Some IPS have more glow than others and a select few are glow free, Theres people like me who work in very dark rooms due to light sensitivity issues and frankly yes, i do not want black to "glow" To me TN is in many ways far better since black does not "glow" the way my IPS panel does. Regardless i would still give another IPS a shot because i DO understand the tech has advanced and some of the newer panels have far better glow performance compared to the older ones.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> So you guys don't care about low blue light?`
> 
> I know i get headache from looking to much at the screen. I tried the yellow glasses that blocks the blue light at did not get any headache at all. But i would rather have the screen just show less blue light when not gaming. But i guess that's just me then.


I spent years getting headaches from every LED monitor I tried till I found a flicker free 144hz from benq a few years ago. So anyone saying eyestrain reduction tactics are pointless just is blessed with unsensitive eyes. I've yet to use any ips panel that didn't give me a headache , only TN's and VA's with flicker free labels have done the trick.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ...people with a preference for dark/black backgrounds and games with lots of dark shadowy areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alien Isolation was ruined for me when i tried playing it on my monitor because the glow was atrocious, I ended up playing it with a controller on my Plasma TV because the game became 1000 times better because of my plasma's far better performance in shadow detail and black level... There are other examples i can think of but yeah, to me I really have come to loathe my IPS' poor shadow/black performance
> 
> Some IPS have more glow than others and a select few are glow free, Theres people like me who work in very dark rooms due to light sensitivity issues and frankly yes, i do not want black to "glow" To me TN is in many ways far better since black does not "glow" the way my IPS panel does. Regardless i would still give another IPS a shot because i DO understand the tech has advanced and some of the newer panels have far better glow performance compared to the older ones.


I see. Well, TN (from my experience) can't come close to IPS contrast and shade richness, which in turn helps tremendously with dark games and shaded stuff in general...

VA panels (BenQ, Samsung) have even deeper blacks. A BenQ FP241W I have now, although very old, has impressive black depth when it warms up (CCFL).


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I see. Well, TN (from my experience) can't come close to IPS contrast and shade richness, which in turn helps tremendously with dark games and shaded stuff in general...
> 
> VA panels (BenQ, Samsung) have even deeper blacks. A BenQ FP241W I have now, although very old, has impressive black depth when it warms up (CCFL).


Very fair assessment on IPS, the TN panel i tried was the PG278Q so i also tested one of the -better- ones for colors and etc.. and i dont HATE IPS as a tech, i think its nice, i just want low or no-glow on one if i got another IPS panel...

I'm currently on the fence of trying out BenQ's XL2730Z or going with something like the BL3200 or Samsung S34E790C (both of which are VA panels) the MG279Q was garbage and i refuse to try the Acer lottery. For reference the Acer XB270HU is STILL not for sale on Amazon because they've been returned too many times.

I love 144hz sure, but i wont accept IQ compromise.. I wish there was a 27" 1440p version of the Eizo Foris with that epic 5000:1 contrast ratio VA panel...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I wish there was a 27" 1440p version of the Eizo Foris with that epic 5000:1 contrast ratio VA panel...


144 Hz with G-SYNC, yes please sign me up.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 144 Hz with G-SYNC, yes please sign me up.


What id love is a monitor that has something like Samsung's Evolution Kit on the back of it, One module with GSync and the other with Freesync and multiple input options

Seriously this would sell...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> What id love is a monitor that has something like Samsung's Evolution Kit on the back of it, One module with GSync and the other with Freesync and multiple input options
> 
> Seriously this would sell...


Yeah, I would love to see this as well.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 144 Hz with G-SYNC, yes please sign me up.


Acer, Asus soon (hopefully this year) and Eizo now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Very fair assessment on IPS, the TN panel i tried was the PG278Q so i also tested one of the -better- ones for colors and etc.. and i dont HATE IPS as a tech, i think its nice, i just want low or no-glow on one if i got another IPS panel...
> 
> I'm currently on the fence of trying out BenQ's XL2730Z or going with something like the BL3200 or Samsung S34E790C (both of which are VA panels) the MG279Q was garbage and i refuse to try the Acer lottery. For reference the Acer XB270HU is STILL not for sale on Amazon because they've been returned too many times.
> 
> I love 144hz sure, but i wont accept IQ compromise.. I wish there was a 27" 1440p version of the Eizo Foris with that epic 5000:1 contrast ratio VA panel...


Well Eizo did announce a FreeSync one. Not sure if we'll ever see G-Sync. I use IPS mostly, but my IPS is also a glossy (AG coated glossy, not glass) 5K and I don't think it is fair to compare that to any other screen really. Even on lower resolutions, scaler works so good that you barely notice blur. Still, side by side I have an old BenQ and Swift. LG 34UC97 earlier looked grainy compared to it due to coating and also washed out. Swift colors actually look amazing - I have really no problem with that panel colors or even horizontal angles, but - vertical angles are absolutely crap in situations when you have light backgrounds like white or light gray. Text suffers in that way and AG coating doesn't help either. But when any kind of dark background is used, it is not even remotely as worse than IPS as one would think, I actually can't see much of a difference compared to IPS or VA BenQ. It is really a very interesting effect. Unfortunatelly, this forum and its editor like many websites use light backgrounds which makes it suck for that usage.

I'd love to try Acer and not wait for Swift IPS, but I'm really tired of packing monitors in boxes...









One thing that really, really bothers me: buying into G-Sync or FreeSync locks me with a GPU too for games. As a developer and hw enthusiast, I don't like being locked in with such an important purchase a monitor is. That is why I'm reluctant to actually invest into any of these technologies...


----------



## xentrox

Does this thing have a release date? Or is it going to be another ROG Swift?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Does this thing have a release date? Or is it going to be another ROG Swift?


No release date yet. We don't even have a solid release window, at Computex it was said the release window is Q3 this year, and that's supported by TFTCentral still expecting their review sample "Mid- August, with retail availability a few weeks later" so early September retail release, however we also hear from sweclockers that release has been pushed back to October, and that's supported by their word and the fact that we haven't heard any news of this monitor in more than 2 months which is odd if it's supposed to release in few weeks.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> however we also hear from sweclockers that release has been pushed back to October...


So, early 2016 if we were to be realistic.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> So, early 2016 if we were to be realistic.


I think a 2015 release is a safe bet, maybe not a 100% bet but safe. I'm thinking they still have a chance to have it out in September as well, maybe not early September but sometime. I think the next time we get more info and a better picture of release is when TFTCentral either receives their review sample, or when they receive word that their review sample is delayed. We should get that news by the end of the month I would guess.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I think a 2015 release is a safe bet, maybe not a 100% bet but safe. I'm thinking they still have a chance to have it out in September as well, maybe not early September but sometime. I think the next time we get more info and a better picture of release is when TFTCentral either receives their review sample, or when they receive word that their review sample is delayed. We should get that news by the end of the month I would guess.


Yes... except no news is NOT good news here.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I am still down with a G-Sync CRT, my desk is big enough!

EDIT:

I would pay enough to really make the wife mad for a 27" CRT that was 1440P, 144 Hz , and had G-Sync.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 144 Hz with G-SYNC, yes please sign me up.


Signed as well

edit: when i had my xb270hu briefly i was actually in awe of how good it looked in comparison to my vg248qe which has its matte coating removed and is calibrated with a colormunki. The combination of the AHVA panel plus 1100:1 contrast compared to my 890:1 was huge, but i reckon the improvement in everything with the AHVA had a lot to do with the boost in image quality rather than the 200 boost in contrast ratio.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> No release date yet. We don't even have a solid release window, at Computex it was said the release window is Q3 this year, and that's supported by TFTCentral still expecting their review sample "Mid- August, with retail availability a few weeks later" so early September retail release, however we also hear from sweclockers that release has been pushed back to October, and that's supported by their word and the fact that we haven't heard any news of this monitor in more than 2 months which is odd if it's supposed to release in few weeks.


It was actually Asus Nordic stating that it wouldn't get relased until October.. Either way, the disturbing part is that Asus aren't giving out any information about the monitor, and that's kinda annoying.
The only reason I can think of that sort of justifies them being so silent is that they don't want to tip of the competitors about their new product. The NDA on this monitor is tighter than a catholic schoolgirl.

It's just sad that fans have to wait this long for any significant update.


----------



## toncij

What really pisses me off, as a potential customer of this, is that they're not clear about this release. Remember than real, non-paper launch, usually follows long after they announce it. Swift wasn't really available for months after it has been announced as "on the market".

Regarding panels... what does Acer use? What is the real technology? LG IPS panel or some not really IPS but something else? For example, Samsung and BenQ tend to use different technology. AHVA? Or S-PVA? MVA? PLS? IPS?

Asus will be AHVA? PLS? S-IPS? H-IPS?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What really pisses me off, as a potential customer of this, is that they're not clear about this release. Remember than real, non-paper launch, usually follows long after they announce it. Swift wasn't really available for months after it has been announced as "on the market".
> 
> Regarding panels... what does Acer use? What is the real technology? LG IPS panel or some not really IPS but something else? For example, Samsung and BenQ tend to use different technology. AHVA? Or S-PVA? MVA? PLS? IPS?
> 
> Asus will be AHVA? PLS? S-IPS? H-IPS?


AU Optronics make the panel for the PG279Q and XB270HU. The specific model used is the M270DAN02.3 AHVA (IPS). There was some mention recently about Asus using an 'upgraded' panel, but it wasn't clear if that means it's an improvement on the one used in the Acer. If Asus are going to push it up to 165Hz as rumoured, they're obviously doing something extra rather than just taking exactly the same panel Acer uses and slapping a thinner bezel around it. I'm hoping all this means we get a better quality product at the end of the day, as the Acer has some real horror stories surrounding it.


----------



## toncij

So, probably same or slightly newer batch (maybe we can consider it a new one) panel, but in general the same thing. I wish Sharp made some IGZO IPS at 144Hz and we see those soon in Swift 3 or even maybe curved one


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Signed as well
> 
> edit: when i had my xb270hu briefly i was actually in awe of how good it looked in comparison to my vg248qe which has its matte coating removed and is calibrated with a colormunki. The combination of the AHVA panel plus 1100:1 contrast compared to my 890:1 was huge, but i reckon the improvement in everything with the AHVA had a lot to do with the boost in image quality rather than the 200 boost in contrast ratio.


Coming from the VG248qe what was your experience with motion clarity in games when using the XB270hu? Slightly more ghosting, or about the same?


----------



## Strider49

No further updates on the review samples: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/633695157498564608


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Coming from the VG248qe what was your experience with motion clarity in games when using the XB270hu? Slightly more ghosting, or about the same?


Couldn't tell a difference between the two, as far as im concerned the xb270hu was an upgrade in every single way 1080 --> 1440p, 144hz --> 144hz, 24" --> 27", TN --> AHVA. The only downgrade is the backlight bleed that i had an of course IPS glow. I would still opt to play dark games on the vg248qe because of how irritating and immersion breaking the glow is. If i had a VA monitor laying around then that would be the go to for darker games and also probably any movies.


----------



## _s3v3n_

4ms?


----------



## cookiesowns

If it means fixing the response logic on the AUO IPS panels for the PG, for 1-2 month more of delay, I'm in for it.

The response times and pixel persistence on my MG279 sample was not that great. 80 tracefree introduced some overshoot errors along with some interesting blurring when scrolling pages, but 60 had just a bit too much motion blur on fast paced FPS games.

A really awful defect on my MG279 warranted a prompt return. There was maybe a 1.5" line that looked like maybe a hair or some sort of foreign object lodged between the polarizer and the panel. At first thought I scratched the panel. Nope...

It was about a few MM from the center also.


----------



## atomicus

I have no problem waiting as long as necessary for this monitor IF they can fix all the issues that plagued the XB270HU, and even improve upon it. There's simply no point if they release it next week and it ends up being just as much of a lottery as the Acer was! If you're reading this Asus, take your time and get it right please!!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I have no problem waiting as long as necessary for this monitor IF they can fix all the issues that plagued the XB270HU, and even improve upon it. There's simply no point if they release it next week and it ends up being just as much of a lottery as the Acer was! If you're reading this Asus, take your time and get it right please!!


This, if it was theoretically released next week i might consider getting one instead...


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Couldn't tell a difference between the two, as far as im concerned the xb270hu was an upgrade in every single way 1080 --> 1440p, 144hz --> 144hz, 24" --> 27", TN --> AHVA. The only downgrade is the backlight bleed that i had an of course IPS glow. I would still opt to play dark games on the vg248qe because of how irritating and immersion breaking the glow is. If i had a VA monitor laying around then that would be the go to for darker games and also probably any movies.


Thanks for the reply, always good to hear more feedback regarding how good 4ms can be at 144hz. What was your brightness on the XB270hu? I heard lowering the brightness can reduce a lot of that glow.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, always good to hear more feedback regarding how good 4ms can be at 144hz. What was your brightness on the XB270hu? I heard lowering the brightness can reduce a lot of that glow.


Had it calibrated to 120 cd/m^2 which was 20 something i dont remember/


----------



## XCID

Hi guys, I'm from france and I'm also waiting for this PG279Q ... I've asked the Community manager from Asus Rog France and he answer me









They is the link :
https://twitter.com/DamienMescudi/status/631082891469029376

So hopefully october in france.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCID*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm from france and I'm also waiting for this PG279Q ... I've asked the Community manager from Asus Rog France and he answer me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They is the link :
> https://twitter.com/DamienMescudi/status/631082891469029376
> 
> So hopefully october in france.


Thanks for the info.

My French is a little rusty non-existent, would you mind translating? Best I could manage with google is "sometime in October currently, not September."


----------



## XCID

https://twitter.com/XciD_/status/631080035261263872 the original tweet :

After that : Asus Rog France answer : Coming in september
then the CM reanswer : Not September but October


----------



## medgart

If the PG279Q uses the same panel as the MG279Q and XB270HU then I don't have high hopes for this new monitor from Asus reading the reviews from the people who already own these monitors (MG279Q and XB270HU).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> If the PG279Q uses the same panel as the MG279Q and XB270HU then I don't have high hopes for this new monitor from Asus reading the reviews from the people who already own these monitors (MG279Q and XB270HU).


I expect similar QC issues as well.


----------



## Arizonian

I expect QC issues with ANY IPS panel debut.

Every owners thread reads the same with some effected by excessive BLB, dead pixels, dust and/or bad glow.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I expect QC issues with ANY IPS panel debut.
> 
> Every owners thread reads the same with some effected by excessive BLB, dead pixels, dust and/or bad glow.


I sincerely hope that we won't have issues with the first batch, but you're probably right, sadly. I'll probably buy it the moment it's released regardless and take my chances, since I'm too excited about getting one at this point.


----------



## cookiesowns

Personally I think the BLB and IPS glow is blown out of proportion on these monitors. It's not an A+ LG AH-IPS wide-gamut for crying out loud.

Do you really game at 0 brightness and play in super dark scenes all the time? Come on let's be real here.....

My monitor had really good BLB and IPS characteristics, just slightly worse than the AH-IPS 1440P panels I have. However it had a really bad line across the panel that SHOULD HAVE been caught.

That said, if your really just looking for pro level gaming at 1440P, the PG ROG SWIFT is still your best bet. The AG coating on the MG is slightly better than the swift, so that's mainly why I'll be taking a close look at the new PG279Q.

To each his own as always.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I expect QC issues with ANY IPS panel debut.
> 
> Every owners thread reads the same with some effected by excessive BLB, dead pixels, dust and/or bad glow.


Ain't that the truth. Same reason why I'm still banging on my VG248QE.. Sure it's a TN.. but at least it works lol.

I'm very much worried about QC issues with these monitors. Unlike many people, RMAing packages back and forth 3 or 4 times until I get a decent one is not something I have time for. So ASUS needs to get it right or just stop with the tease.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I expect QC issues with ANY IPS panel debut.
> 
> Every owners thread reads the same with some effected by excessive BLB, dead pixels, dust and/or bad glow.


Don't forget hair and/or skin flakes!


----------



## toncij

What type of panel it is is not AH-IPS?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Personally I think the BLB and IPS glow is blown out of proportion on these monitors. It's not an A+ LG AH-IPS wide-gamut for crying out loud.
> 
> Do you really game at 0 brightness and play in super dark scenes all the time? Come on let's be real here.....
> 
> My monitor had really good BLB and IPS characteristics, just slightly worse than the AH-IPS 1440P panels I have. However it had a really bad line across the panel that SHOULD HAVE been caught.
> 
> That said, if your really just looking for pro level gaming at 1440P, the PG ROG SWIFT is still your best bet. The AG coating on the MG is slightly better than the swift, so that's mainly why I'll be taking a close look at the new PG279Q.
> 
> To each his own as always.


I honestly think its rediculous for an $800+ gaming monitor to have these QC issues. Simply put that is a lot of money, It should not have this poor QC. Consider i payed like.. $600 for my U2410 several years back and that was a pro-level A+ grade IPS screen with a wider color gamut than well.. Any of these here... And it was perfect, No problems... Ive bought an RoG Swift and an MG279Q and both were defective (the RoG Swift is a "maybe" on the defective pile to be fair, But the one I saw at NCIX did NOT have its wonky color on half the screen)

In fact the ONLY defective monitors I ever purchased were those two right there... 2 1702s? I think one had a single dead pixel but at the time this wasnt terribly uncommon for -any- monitor (it was before Zero dead pixels was a thing), 2 2407s? Both perfect, the 2410 was perfect, some Samsung 19" Syncmaster we have? Same, perfect, Cheap AoC 20"? Again works 100% fine, PB278Q? Pretty good i guess, a bit glowy (Albeit better than the 2410) but good, especially vs the MG279Q Most of these monitors were far less expensive than the likes of the Predator, and none had reliability or QC fail in my experience, in fact both 2407s and the 2410 are still in hard daily use (and those 2407s are -old-)

Seeing in dark scenes and environments i would argue is important to play games and enjoy them. a good gaming screen _should_ have good contrast, it _should_ have good shadow detail and it _should_ have good black level. CRTs had these things just fine, inherent in the technology, We only started having to make all these compromises when LCD annhilated the CRT market, now with Plasma gone we're still waiting on OLED to fix their problems and come down, and we'll be waiting a long time, For now we're stuck with LCDs...

If you simply dont care about what you're looking at, could care less about image quality and just want something because GOTTA GO FAST, etc, i would direct you to a lovely bunch of <$300 144hz 6 bit TN panels that will work just as well and save you a lot of money.

These screens (The RoG Swifts and the Predator) are meant for those of us that simply want a very good 1440p, 144hz gaming experience, We want speed AND we want the screen to look good, We want contrast, color and pop and we're willing to pay a bit more to get it, these monitors ARE supposed to be no compromise handle everything monitors... Theres simply no excuse for poor QC on an $800 product. Nor is there an excuse for lax design or build quality. These should be flagship, range topping products that show off your company's prestige and commitment to pushing the latest and greatest. These are the products you sell to that 1% of gamers who will then recommend the rest of your lineup to their friends. The 34" ones are also in this category obviously, but I would still say the 27" is where many folks are going to go as you CAN get 144hz 1440p 27" panels, whereas the 34" ones are still working on "Maybe" getting to 100hz...

I do game in a dark room, panel uniformity and glow-free are very high up on my priority list for those reasons, I do not want a Bias light, I can buy any number of TVs that are FAR larger and have better panel uniformity at the same price, So simply put, why cant they do the same with a monitor? Oh because they dont _want_ to, Gamers will buy anything with blinkenlights after all.. Which is insulting to me.. I think its absurd we're being sold products with severe BLB, dust and glow problems and being told "Thats within spec", I think its abusrd people have had to buy 7 Predators to get 1 good one...

Whatever, Next up on my try list is the BenQ XL2730Z.. slowly working my way down the list ticking boxes, At this rate i might end up considering the new Swift, it depends on when it actually comes out


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What type of panel it is is not AH-IPS?


Probubly AHVA as i believe its AU Optronics...

its still an IPS-type


----------



## AMDATI

Some QC issues with the XB270HU panel are not from the panel itself, but rather from the assembly process after the panel is constructed. That means many of these issues, like smudges and dust, can be avoided, and might not be present in the ASUS version. Even if the PG279 had the same QC issues, the build quality is going to be a heck of a lot better, including having more features. That alone is worth a couple of returns.

I hate all the delays, but it's worth the wait since I expect to have this monitor well into 2020 or longer. I've had the same monitor since 2009, so that's 6 years on my current monitor. I know I'd hate looking at the XB270HU for 6 years, especially since the gloss scratches very easy. People running review samples had theirs scratched all to heck in the first few days.


----------



## atomicus

Yes, there is nothing inherently wrong with this panel... which is AHVA-IPS by the way, and if anyone is curious they can see the tech spec here.

So the panel is good... EXCEPT for IPS glow... that IS the panel (and IPS in general), nothing to do with assembly, but it will vary from panel to panel and actually COULD be fixed if they used an ATW Polarizer, but for some bizarre reason they don't think a premium monitor is worthy of this, even though it would cure (or at the very least significantly reduce) one of the biggest criticisms people have with IPS.

Anyway, IPS glow aside, every other problem reported with the Acer XB270HU has been down to assembly and QC. BLB is invariably caused by the bezels being fixed too tight, and dirt behind the screen speaks for itself. Stuck/dead pixels can occur on ANY monitor, and I've seen nothing to indicate this panel is more prone than any other... they just appear to be missing the QC process altogether and are sending out monitors that should be assigned to the reject pile. They probably thought they were saving money using a cheap production line and third-rate QC processes, but I would hope Asus are aware of the issues that monitor has had and will do a better job.


----------



## StrongForce

Let's hope it got delayed in order to give them more time to deal with the QC issues then ! at least I hope.


----------



## atomicus

What's so mind boggling to me is how any manufacturer would believe someone paying such a high price for a monitor would accept the kind of faults and issues many examples have? It defies all logic. I understand overheads, costs and their desire to maximise profits... any business should of course be concerned with such things, they aren't charities after all... but it demonstrates a level of greed and ignorance beyond belief if you expect your customers to accept a shoddy product that appears as thought it's been assembled by a bunch of blind orangutans. Please don't make this mistake Asus.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> product that appears as thought it's been assembled by a bunch of blind orangutans.


I about fell out of my chair when I read this lol


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I honestly think its rediculous for an $800+ gaming monitor to have these QC issues. Simply put that is a lot of money, It should not have this poor QC. Consider i payed like.. $600 for my U2410 several years back and that was a pro-level A+ grade IPS screen with a wider color gamut than well.. Any of these here... And it was perfect, No problems... Ive bought an RoG Swift and an MG279Q and both were defective (the RoG Swift is a "maybe" on the defective pile to be fair, But the one I saw at NCIX did NOT have its wonky color on half the screen)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In fact the ONLY defective monitors I ever purchased were those two right there... 2 1702s? I think one had a single dead pixel but at the time this wasnt terribly uncommon for -any- monitor (it was before Zero dead pixels was a thing), 2 2407s? Both perfect, the 2410 was perfect, some Samsung 19" Syncmaster we have? Same, perfect, Cheap AoC 20"? Again works 100% fine, PB278Q? Pretty good i guess, a bit glowy (Albeit better than the 2410) but good, especially vs the MG279Q Most of these monitors were far less expensive than the likes of the Predator, and none had reliability or QC fail in my experience, in fact both 2407s and the 2410 are still in hard daily use (and those 2407s are -old-)
> 
> Seeing in dark scenes and environments i would argue is important to play games and enjoy them. a good gaming screen _should_ have good contrast, it _should_ have good shadow detail and it _should_ have good black level. CRTs had these things just fine, inherent in the technology, We only started having to make all these compromises when LCD annhilated the CRT market, now with Plasma gone we're still waiting on OLED to fix their problems and come down, and we'll be waiting a long time, For now we're stuck with LCDs...
> 
> If you simply dont care about what you're looking at, could care less about image quality and just want something because GOTTA GO FAST, etc, i would direct you to a lovely bunch of <$300 144hz 6 bit TN panels that will work just as well and save you a lot of money.
> 
> These screens (The RoG Swifts and the Predator) are meant for those of us that simply want a very good 1440p, 144hz gaming experience, We want speed AND we want the screen to look good, We want contrast, color and pop and we're willing to pay a bit more to get it, these monitors ARE supposed to be no compromise handle everything monitors... Theres simply no excuse for poor QC on an $800 product. Nor is there an excuse for lax design or build quality. These should be flagship, range topping products that show off your company's prestige and commitment to pushing the latest and greatest. These are the products you sell to that 1% of gamers who will then recommend the rest of your lineup to their friends. The 34" ones are also in this category obviously, but I would still say the 27" is where many folks are going to go as you CAN get 144hz 1440p 27" panels, whereas the 34" ones are still working on "Maybe" getting to 100hz...
> 
> I do game in a dark room, panel uniformity and glow-free are very high up on my priority list for those reasons, I do not want a Bias light, I can buy any number of TVs that are FAR larger and have better panel uniformity at the same price, So simply put, why cant they do the same with a monitor? Oh because they dont _want_ to, Gamers will buy anything with blinkenlights after all.. Which is insulting to me.. I think its absurd we're being sold products with severe BLB, dust and glow problems and being told "Thats within spec", I think its abusrd people have had to buy 7 Predators to get 1 good one...
> 
> Whatever, Next up on my try list is the BenQ XL2730Z.. slowly working my way down the list ticking boxes, At this rate i might end up considering the new Swift, it depends on when it actually comes out


Market is different. U2410 were pro-grade level IPS displays. DELL displays are pretty much really close to the pro level Eizo / NEC displays.

Any product could be DOA, and I agree QC can be better, but when I refer to IPS glow or BLB, that's not a QC issue as much as a inherent display type issue.

Tell me, do you game at close to <60Nit in the dark, in very dark scenes all the time? If so, even with a "high" BLB or IPS glow monitor will you be able to notice this IN GAMING conditions?

IPS panel has glow... can't really avoid it. Some are better, some are worse.

I'm all for better QC, faster and higher resolution displays. But BLB, IPS glow is simply hard to avoid.. so I don't think this should be this exaggerated. Obviously if you have clouding over 40% of your screen then that just means something is squished inside your panel and could be shipping damage...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> IPS panel has glow... can't really avoid it. Some are better, some are worse.
> 
> I'm all for better QC, faster and higher resolution displays. But BLB, IPS glow is simply hard to avoid....


Not true if an ATW Polarizer is fitted. That can all but eliminate IPS glow, and at the very least significantly reduce it. On premium monitors such as the PG279Q, I really don't see why they wouldn't be fitting them, even if it meant charging a bit more. It's one of the biggest complaints about IPS as a technology, and there IS a fix for it. I have no doubt in my mind people would be willing to pay that extra, within reason. Problem is, with the XB270HU and PG279Q, that's it if you're looking for a monitor with these specs, so i reckon Acer/Asus are saving money and feel it's pointless going to that extra effort when they have no competitors, plus the fact most people don't even know what an ATW Polarizer is!


----------



## toncij

Not sure if this panels has more or less glow than AH-IPS, but AH-IPS I have here with me and I had in my LG ultra-wide, have different levels, although both do. 5K much less, but that can also be attributed to vastly different coating layers.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not sure if this panels has more or less glow than AH-IPS, but AH-IPS I have here with me and I had in my LG ultra-wide, have different levels, although both do. 5K much less, but that can also be attributed to vastly different coating layers.


"Coating layers" have little to do with glow. High-end AHVA panels from AUO also have less glow than most IPS panels. Your 5K monitor has less glow probably due to being technology with a higher return of investment which allows the maker to tweak the application or production method further.


----------



## Obrigado

the problem is the yellowish tint of the bleed/glow.

i have other ips/tn panels and all have white glow, that is more acceptable


----------



## obababoy

I have the Asus MG279Q and I absolutely love it but the IPS glow is evident and it appears people have had some QC issues with that as well..I have a feeling Asus is dropping the ball on these $600+ monitors!! Ridiculous!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Not true if an ATW Polarizer is fitted. That can all but eliminate IPS glow, and at the very least significantly reduce it. On premium monitors such as the PG279Q, I really don't see why they wouldn't be fitting them, even if it meant charging a bit more. It's one of the biggest complaints about IPS as a technology, and there IS a fix for it. I have no doubt in my mind people would be willing to pay that extra, within reason. Problem is, with the XB270HU and PG279Q, that's it if you're looking for a monitor with these specs, so i reckon Acer/Asus are saving money and feel it's pointless going to that extra effort when they have no competitors, plus the fact most people don't even know what an ATW Polarizer is!


For $800 the XB270HU should really have one (as should the PG279Q), if it does as you say (I wouldn't know).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> "Coating layers" have little to do with glow. High-end AHVA panels from AUO also have less glow than most IPS panels. Your 5K monitor has less glow probably due to being technology with a higher return of investment which allows the maker to tweak the application or production method further.


According to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomic*


ATW layer/polarizer (whatever you want to call it, don't care) and this thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1639972, does indeed have an effect on the aforementioned glow. Not sure if model in question has any such implementation. We don't actually have much information about that.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> "Coating layers" have little to do with glow. High-end AHVA panels from AUO also have less glow than most IPS panels. Your 5K monitor has less glow probably due to being technology with a higher return of investment which allows the maker to tweak the application or production method further.
> 
> 
> 
> According to
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atomic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ATW layer/polarizer (whatever you want to call it, don't care) and this thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1639972, does indeed have an effect on the aforementioned glow. Not sure if model in question has any such implementation. We don't actually have much information about that.
Click to expand...

But the problem is the monitor either has one or doesn't. Since all modern monitors in the consumer/prosumer market don't have one, IPS glow depends on none of the coatings they have applied. The BL3201PT, for instance, is an example of a monitor with less AHVA glow than the majority of AHVA and IPS panels without the use of a polarizer.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> But the problem is the monitor either has one or doesn't. Since all modern monitors in the consumer/prosumer market don't have one, IPS glow depends on none of the coatings they have applied. The BL3201PT, for instance, is an example of a monitor with less AHVA glow than the majority of AHVA and IPS panels without the use of a polarizer.


How can we know real details, that is the problem. Someone has to rip one apart?







NEC is even contradicting themselves when specifying such things. We can expect even less from Dell, Asus or other. I reckon Eizo is one of the rare manufacturers still maintaining high quality products, communication and support.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> But the problem is the monitor either has one or doesn't. Since all modern monitors in the consumer/prosumer market don't have one, IPS glow depends on none of the coatings they have applied. The BL3201PT, for instance, is an example of a monitor with less AHVA glow than the majority of AHVA and IPS panels without the use of a polarizer.
> 
> 
> 
> How can we know real details, that is the problem. Someone has to rip one apart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEC is even contradicting themselves when specifying such things. We can expect even less from Dell, Asus or other. I reckon Eizo is one of the rare manufacturers still maintaining high quality products, communication and support.
Click to expand...

That's why i'm waiting for their 144 Hz AHVA model in the Winter.

With that said, Eizo are for-profit company. Even with them, you get what you pay for. Outside of the $2000+ segment, i doubt you'll see premium features.


----------



## KenjiS

Any word on the PG279Q availability? End of Sept/Start Oct still right?

My XL2730Z comes sometime this week, if i like it, awesome, if not, ill be back in the market... Might wait on the Eizo panel or get this...

Unless Amazon gets sick of me returning stuff..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Unless Amazon gets sick of me returning stuff..


At this rate, they might.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> At this rate, they might.


the 2730 isnt from Amazon at least..


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Any word on the PG279Q availability? End of Sept/Start Oct still right?
> 
> My XL2730Z comes sometime this week, if i like it, awesome, if not, ill be back in the market... Might wait on the Eizo panel or get this...


I'm a big fan of Eizo, but at the end of the day, if they DO release a G-Sync version of their recently announced Foris FS2735, it can't end up much more expensive than the PG279Q if they want it to be successful... it's using the same panel after all. The warranty and quality of the Eizo brand is certainly worth a bit extra, but assuming a G-Sync version even gets made, I am concerned it might price itself out the market, not to mention arrive too late. The PG279Q is definitely landing first anyway... my guess is October.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'm a big fan of Eizo, but at the end of the day, if they DO release a G-Sync version of their recently announced Foris FS2735, it can't end up much more expensive than the PG279Q if they want it to be successful... it's using the same panel after all. The warranty and quality of the Eizo brand is certainly worth a bit extra, but assuming a G-Sync version even gets made, I am concerned it might price itself out the market, not to mention arrive too late. The PG279Q is definitely landing first anyway... my guess is October.


I could take or leave G-Sync tbh.. i wasnt exactly "blown away" by it on the RoG Swift...


----------



## Shadowarez

Wonder if they'll discontinue the swift which still costs over $1000 but im guessing when this drops the new swift will prob be crazy $1500 at first ebay $4000 since original swift was $1899 up untill a few months ago.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Wonder if they'll discontinue the swift which still costs over $1000 but im guessing when this drops the new swift will prob be crazy $1500 at first ebay $4000 since original swift was $1899 up untill a few months ago.


i think the OG RoG Swift will be the "budget" Gsync choice, this will be the "Premium" GSync choice and the upcoming 34" will be the "Ultimate" one

With the 4k one probubly priced equal to the IPS RoG for Quality > Speed


----------



## Shadowarez

Lets just prey asus learned from og swift issues im hoping they tighten qc for these are premium priced monitors if this launch is as bad as first maybe its time rog brand to be considered e-machines instead of the premium they think they are.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Wonder if they'll discontinue the swift which still costs over $1000 but im guessing when this drops the new swift will prob be crazy $1500 at first ebay $4000 since original swift was $1899 up untill a few months ago.


$670 right now in the U.S. on Amazon.


----------



## Shadowarez

Ahh add cnd and itll double with shipping. Bugger wish our dollar would be competitive or least not be so horrible as it is now. Atm a $1000 gpu will cost nearly $1500 feels like us canadians are being priced like europe.


----------



## toncij

The refresh rate itself is what makes it cool, tbh and the ULMB is nice. G-Sync... not so sure if I can even see its value when running more or same FPS as Hz.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

What options do I have for 1440p with Nvidia 3D vision? I only know of the ROG Swift.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What options do I have for 1440p with Nvidia 3D vision? I only know of the ROG Swift.


Only the PG278Q but this PG279Q is rumored to have 3D Vision 2 support as well.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Only the PG278Q but this PG279Q is rumored to have 3D Vision 2 support as well.


I hope you are right. I would like a 1440p 3D vision display that does not exhibit pixel inversion. I wonder if IPS tech is inherently too slow to support 3D?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I hope you are right. I would like a 1440p 3D vision display that does not exhibit pixel inversion. I wonder if IPS tech is inherently too slow to support 3D?


I don't think so, since the XB270HU supports ULMB at 120 Hz and the PG279Q is rumored to as well. Isn't that all that's needed? That and driver support.


----------



## bowgamer

Did you guys watch this? What do you guys think? Maybe it is a good thing that this beast of a monitor hasn't been released yet, maybe we need more options and more time to see what other kind of features and technology new monitors can bring to gaming.

https://youtu.be/qug7C65iLHg?t=2220


----------



## Waro

Well, G-Sync will work even if Nvidia switches to Adaptive Sync. It doesn't need support like SLI or 3D Vision with special profiles ... so I don't have a problem with buying a G-Sync monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Well, G-Sync will work even if Nvidia switches to Adaptive Sync. It doesn't need support like SLI oder 3D Vision with special profiles ... so I don't have a problem with buying a G-Sync monitor.


I see nVidia supporting Freesync being more likely than GSync growing further...

I see a self fulfilling prophecy at this point, there are more Freesync monitors than GSync ones, Freesync is easier and cheaper to implement (Costing almost nothing)

While GSync does, to my knowledge, produce a better result, Freesync is Free.99

For GSync to have a chance, GSync screens need to either be 1. Dramatically better than Freesync, and 2. we need more of them, a lot more of them.. or 3. they need to come down to be priced competively against Freesync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I see nVidia supporting Freesync being more likely than GSync growing further...
> 
> I see a self fulfilling prophecy at this point, there are more Freesync monitors than GSync ones, Freesync is easier and cheaper to implement (Costing almost nothing)
> 
> While GSync does, to my knowledge, produce a better result, Freesync is Free.99
> 
> For GSync to have a chance, GSync screens need to either be 1. Dramatically better than Freesync, and 2. we need more of them, a lot more of them.. or 3. they need to come down to be priced competively against Freesync.


This is why I was in a hurry to buy the XB270HU. I think G-SYNC is doomed and I do not like this; it's much better than FreeSync at lower frame rates where FreeSync simply switches to V-Sync off or on, and I prefer to stick with NVIDIA because of the much greater amount of image tweaking (being able to force different kinds of supersampling and also HBAO in many games).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is why I was in a hurry to buy the XB270HU. I think G-SYNC is doomed and I do not like this; it's much better than FreeSync at lower frame rates where FreeSync simply switches to V-Sync off or on, and I prefer to stick with NVIDIA because of the much greater amount of image tweaking (being able to force different kinds of supersampling and also HBAO in many games).


Well, I will just grab new PG and in future I guess I will "upgrade" to freesync monitors. Honestly I just want 144 Hz IPS 1440p monitor from Asus. I could easly live without G-Sync.

But I am not surprised. Truth is not all new technology, no matter how great it is can be profitable. You need to SELL it first and sell it massively. At this point there are MUCH LESS gamers willing to spend more money on G-Sync, which is harder to implement and priced higher, than on freesync monitor.

Nvidia is first here to make a profit. They calculated everything and verdict is- G-sync is not good business.

Business is business


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I see nVidia supporting Freesync being more likely than GSync growing further...
> 
> I see a self fulfilling prophecy at this point, there are more Freesync monitors than GSync ones, Freesync is easier and cheaper to implement (Costing almost nothing)
> 
> While GSync does, to my knowledge, produce a better result, Freesync is Free.99
> 
> For GSync to have a chance, GSync screens need to either be 1. Dramatically better than Freesync, and 2. we need more of them, a lot more of them.. or 3. they need to come down to be priced competively against Freesync.


Freesync (DisplayPort Adaptive-Sync) will grow if and when Nvidia decides to utilize it. 9 out of 10 graphics cards being sold are Nvidia. AMD has nothing to say, and they can't do anything about it. Sadly, it's the reality of todays market, and AMD doesn't seem to be being able to compete at all.

Edit: Typo


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Ahh add cnd and itll double with shipping. Bugger wish our dollar would be competitive or least not be so horrible as it is now. Atm a $1000 gpu will cost nearly $1500 feels like us canadians are being priced like europe.


Pcpartpicker says it's $899 CAD on ncix with free shipping. Dollar is worse than it was six months ago but back in Feb average price was $960 CD or so.

Also, most Titan X models are $1250 to $1300 CAD, which isn't close to $1500, even if gst or hat is included.

Is our pricing higher than the US? Yup, but it always has been and always will, even on products we make! Here's the thug though - most pricing the past few years has been pretty close to what it would cost after exchange rates are factored in.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is why I was in a hurry to buy the XB270HU. I think G-SYNC is doomed and I do not like this; it's much better than FreeSync at lower frame rates where FreeSync simply switches to V-Sync off or on, and I prefer to stick with NVIDIA because of the much greater amount of image tweaking (being able to force different kinds of supersampling and also HBAO in many games).


From what I read, yes... below 30 FPS. Who wants to play at that framerate anyway?


----------



## Wiz766

Wait so if I have a Titan X and want to upgrade monitors what can I do? Does a Freesync monitor work well? I am running an old 1080 120hz 1ms TN panel. I want a new ultrawide.


----------



## Shadowarez

Hopefully 2016 brings a better year for hardware vendors as of now evwrything is waiting on one peice of tech or another. What bugs me most is dp 1.3 been certifed months ago like 7-8 months yet we prob wont see it on anything till mid late 2016. To bad we couldnt have modular io's for gpus.

new standards come out replace aging ones on newer gpus like 980ti shoulda had dp 1.3 but doesnt. You would just switch out io panel for one with few dp 1.3 ports and hdmi 2 for ppl who use tvs with there rigs.

But thatll never happen bad business for gpu vendors.if we could do it we wouldnt be buying the next gpu as frequently or more wouldnt need to just to get new display standards.Theyd lose money big time if it was at all possible.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Wait so if I have a Titan X and want to upgrade monitors what can I do? Does a Freesync monitor work well? I am running an old 1080 120hz 1ms TN panel. I want a new ultrawide.


At this moment, no. NVidia cards don't work at all correctly with FreeSync displays:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> 144Hz Frame Skipping Bug from NVIDIA card?
> 
> We found that from our NVIDIA test system when running at the full 3440 x 1440 resolution and 75Hz refresh rate, that the screen seemed to drop some frames. We verified this via the tests at BlurBusters.com, but you could also see the issue with the naked eye on moving content like PixPerAn. In those tests the image skipped and jumped a bit. It only did this at the maximum 75Hz refresh rate, not at anything lower like 60Hz.
> 
> We found no such issue with the screen from our AMD system, either using a proper FreeSync end to end setup, or breaking the FreeSync chain and using the card with an older driver or without DisplayPort. Perhaps this is an issue with NVIDIA cards. We've reported it back to Acer for further checks.


---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Hopefully 2016 brings a better year for hardware vendors as of now evwrything is waiting on one peice of tech or another. What bugs me most is dp 1.3 been certifed months ago like 7-8 months yet we prob wont see it on anything till mid late 2016. To bad we couldnt have modular io's for gpus.
> 
> new standards come out replace aging ones on newer gpus like 980ti shoulda had dp 1.3 but doesnt. You would just switch out io panel for one with few dp 1.3 ports and hdmi 2 for ppl who use tvs with there rigs.
> 
> But thatll never happen bad business for gpu vendors.if we could do it we wouldnt be buying the next gpu as frequently or more wouldnt need to just to get new display standards.Theyd lose money big time if it was at all possible.


Don't remember who, but I think there was a monitor model that could swap output panel...
DP 1.3 must come with next gen cards or everything on that standard will get postponed to 2017+.


----------



## atomicus

DP 1.3 would be wasted on current GPUs anyway, so it's silly to lament it not being available yet. Even the 980Ti would struggle, assuming a monitor even existed to take advantage of DP 1.3 (which it doesn't). It will take the big performance boost that Pascal/HBM2 is bringing to the table to exploit what it's capable of, and even then it won't get close to its true potential for a long time. DP 1.3 offers a HUGE increase in bandwidth over 1.2, and it will be years before that is even close to being fully utilised. Exciting times ahead, but it certainly won't happen overnight.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> At this moment, no. NVidia cards don't work at all correctly with FreeSync displays:


If I remember correctly, nvidia stated that monitors with 1.2a, and don't support basic 1.2 (as in, they are trying to force freesync and can't stay in non-freesync mode), will not work properly as nvidia do not support 1.2a, and they don't transmit the data required for the 1.2a standard.

So it is up for the monitor manufacturer to allow to turn off freesync (or choose a mode, 1.2 or 1.2a).
But as it is most likely firmware hardcoded controlled, it might not be easy to do and fix a freesync monitor to allow standard 1.2 if it doesn't

Note that g-sync monitors work fine with AMD cards, just locked to 60hz like a regular monitor, which shows they actually though of this possibility before hand.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> DP 1.3 would be wasted on current GPUs anyway, so it's silly to lament it not being available yet. Even the 980Ti would struggle, assuming a monitor even existed to take advantage of DP 1.3 (which it doesn't). It will take the big performance boost that Pascal/HBM2 is bringing to the table to exploit what it's capable of, and even then it won't get close to its true potential for a long time. DP 1.3 offers a HUGE increase in bandwidth over 1.2, and it will be years before that is even close to being fully utilised. Exciting times ahead, but it certainly won't happen overnight.


Ya but who only uses a monitor for a singular generation.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Any word on the PG279Q availability? End of Sept/Start Oct still right?
> 
> My XL2730Z comes sometime this week, if i like it, awesome, if not, ill be back in the market... Might wait on the Eizo panel or get this...
> 
> Unless Amazon gets sick of me returning stuff..


I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> At this moment, no. NVidia cards don't work at all correctly with FreeSync displays:
> ---
> Don't remember who, but I think there was a monitor model that could swap output panel...
> DP 1.3 must come with next gen cards or everything on that standard will get postponed to 2017+.


Not true. Had a MG279 for a short period of time. Worked perfect at 144Hz. Free sync was disabled. No frame skipping at all.

I'm guessing certain monitors just have a bug with a scaler, but I don't think that deserves a blanket statement saying that NV cards don't work at all with regular free sync displays


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Ya but who only uses a monitor for a singular generation.


Exactly the reason I'm more prone to buy a non-vendor-specific screen than the opposite. Vendor-lock itself is a bad thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I
> Not true. Had a MG279 for a short period of time. Worked perfect at 144Hz. Free sync was disabled. No frame skipping at all.
> 
> I'm guessing certain monitors just have a bug with a scaler, but I don't think that deserves a blanket statement saying that NV cards don't work at all with regular free sync displays


I'm just quoting what I read. Why did you get rid of your MG279?

Oh and this is concerning too:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> Note that g-sync monitors work fine with AMD cards, just locked to 60hz like a regular monitor, which shows they actually though of this possibility before hand.


Why would they lock refresh?


----------



## KenjiS

Certain Freesync monitors do NOT work with nVidia cards correctly at all refresh rates.. iirc the LG one and the Acer 34" have some problems..its not a Freesync issue so much as a problem with the firmware/scaler

but the Benq XL2730Z and the MG279Q do work...

Or else im in a bit of trouble as my 2730Z gets here this week


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Exactly the reason I'm more prone to buy a non-vendor-specific screen than the opposite. Vendor-lock itself is a bad thing.
> I'm just quoting what I read. Why did you get rid of your MG279?
> 
> Oh and this is concerning too:
> Why would they lock refresh?


I play alot of twitch FPS at a semi-competitive level. ( CSGO mainly ) I also have Nvidia cards so FreeSync was just a noveltly. The main reason for getting rid of the MG279 was a very horrible QC issue, there was hair or a large streak near the middle of the screen about an inch long.

The MG279 to me also felt a just a bit too slow for my taste at competitive levels, but the screen itself looked pretty dang good for a 144Hz display, IPS or not. The AG coating was fairly unobtrusive as well.

So to sum it up, just got rid of it due to QC issue. Would get another one, but with the PG279 and the new Eizo Foris 144Hz IPS, I'm waiting to see what's out there.. G-SYNC is also desirable for me since certain games are still hard to run at 144FPS all the time like BF4 even with SLI 980TI's. ( 4X AA 150% scaling )


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I play alot of twitch FPS at a semi-competitive level. ( CSGO mainly ) I also have Nvidia cards so FreeSync was just a noveltly. The main reason for getting rid of the MG279 was a very horrible QC issue, there was hair or a large streak near the middle of the screen about an inch long.
> 
> The MG279 to me also felt a just a bit too slow for my taste at competitive levels, but the screen itself looked pretty dang good for a 144Hz display, IPS or not. The AG coating was fairly unobtrusive as well.
> 
> So to sum it up, just got rid of it due to QC issue. Would get another one, but with the PG279 and the new Eizo Foris 144Hz IPS, I'm waiting to see what's out there.. G-SYNC is also desirable for me since certain games are still hard to run at 144FPS all the time like BF4 even with SLI 980TI's. ( 4X AA 150% scaling )


From what I read across multiple topics, it seems that yes, G-Sync is useful only when you can't or don't want to set up the game to run at 100/120/144Hz? From theoretical point, that is how I see it and multiple posts about it show me I'm on a good path there. From my own experience, ULMB adds more benefits there. To be honest, the only thing that I don't like on my Swift is a vertical viewing angles. PG279Q should deal with it. Eizo is FreeSync and I don't know if it will have anything like ULMB and if it will, would it work on NVidia cards. Btw does ULBM work on AMD cards on G-Sync monitors? It seems it is a monitor hardware function, unlike G-Sync so it should...?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I bet we get to 150 pages before a price/release date is announced.


----------



## Shadowarez

Or wait and no one in north america buy any monitor from either company till theu upgrade there Qc and rma process see how quickly they change there tune. But thats a pipe dream.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> From what I read across multiple topics, it seems that yes, G-Sync is useful only when you can't or don't want to set up the game to run at 100/120/144Hz? From theoretical point, that is how I see it and multiple posts about it show me I'm on a good path there. From my own experience, ULMB adds more benefits there. To be honest, the only thing that I don't like on my Swift is a vertical viewing angles. PG279Q should deal with it. Eizo is FreeSync and I don't know if it will have anything like ULMB and if it will, would it work on NVidia cards. Btw does ULBM work on AMD cards on G-Sync monitors? It seems it is a monitor hardware function, unlike G-Sync so it should...?


I am not 100% sure, but I would be willing to wage quite a lot of money on that ULMB does not work without a Nvidia card as it is part of the gsync technology. I don't know about Lightboost, guess that will work with both?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but I would be willing to wage quite a lot of money on that ULMB does not work without a Nvidia card as it is part of the gsync technology. I don't know about Lightboost, guess that will work with both?


I have high hopes someone tested this.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I have high hopes someone tested this.


Took 10 seconds to find people that tested it and it does not work - like expected









http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1109&sid=2aabdb85b422a4af6b4a59c0252f8204&start=10


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Took 10 seconds to find people that tested it and it does not work - like expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1109&sid=2aabdb85b422a4af6b4a59c0252f8204&start=10


Did the same a moment ago, yes, you're right. Unfortunately for them, this makes G-Sync products a one-time-wonder products that usually last for years.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Did the same a moment ago, yes, you're right. Unfortunately for them, this makes G-Sync products a one-time-wonder products that usually last for years.


Lighboost should work, but ULMB is 2nd gen Lightboost and a built in part of Gsync, so I would had been very surprised if it worked on an AMD card


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I bet we get to 150 pages before a price/release date is announced.


Normally I'm pessimistic but I bet otherwise.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Normally I'm pessimistic but I bet otherwise.


Indeed...


----------



## atomicus

Let's start a bet... guess what page the OFFICIAL announcement eventually breaks on lol. The winner wins a PG279Q*

*a photo of a PG279Q, sent via email


----------



## Shadowarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Let's start a bet... guess what page the OFFICIAL announcement eventually breaks on lol. The winner wins a PG279Q*
> 
> Can we get cash instead no chance of quality issues there


----------



## KenjiS

Id rather have a working PG279Q.. lol in theory


----------



## Shadowarez

Me too but im skeptic that'll be possible given companys history for Quality.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Can we get cash instead no chance of quality issues there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the asterisk on my post...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadowarez

Ahh there it is nights have that effect on me miss things id normally catch.


----------



## owlieowl

Calling it now: Announced late September/mid October, released late November. And hopefully with better QC than the Acer.


----------



## Nicholars

Arghhhh I bought a MG279Q about 2-3 months ago now, returned it because I read about PG279Q, now probably another 2 months wait.... My 980ti was so far a complete waste of money as I have no monitor to use it on.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Arghhhh I bought a MG279Q about 2-3 months ago now, returned it because I read about PG279Q, now probably another 2 months wait.... My 980ti was so far a complete waste of money as I have no monitor to use it on.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014377

$130 shipped w/code EMCAWNK34

Not going to be the best monitor in the world, but, better then not having one. I don't get some of you guys. I have 2 1080p monitors in my closet and another stashed in a corner of my computer room (6 total in my house). How you can get stuck without a monitor is beyond me. Buy a cheap one to hold you over.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014377
> 
> $130 shipped w/code EMCAWNK34
> 
> Not going to be the best monitor in the world, but, better then not having one. I don't get some of you guys. I have 2 1080p monitors in my closet and another stashed in a corner of my computer room (6 total in my house). How you can get stuck without a monitor is beyond me. Buy a cheap one to hold you over.


Not everyone's financial situation is the same. For a lot of folks now days, that's another way of saying not everyone is equally spoon fed.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014377
> 
> $130 shipped w/code EMCAWNK34
> 
> Not going to be the best monitor in the world, but, better then not having one. I don't get some of you guys. I have 2 1080p monitors in my closet and another stashed in a corner of my computer room (6 total in my house). How you can get stuck without a monitor is beyond me. Buy a cheap one to hold you over.


TN is just horrible I would not go near it with a barge pole. I have a 1080p 40" TV which I use, which looks much better than any TN monitor but is no good for FPS games like CS:GO etc. I want a new monitor, I only want a 144hz gsync 1440p IPS and I don't want the Acer one.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Not everyone's financial situation is the same. For a lot of folks now days, that's another way of saying not everyone is equally spoon fed.


What's spoon fed about buying a cheap monitor? Can afford $700 980 ti's and $800 rogue swifts but not a cheap monitor to keep yourself in the game? Just doesn't make sense. I'm also a grown man that hasn't lived with his parents in 15 years. Only spoon feeding I get is what I give myself thank you very much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> TN is just horrible I would not go near it with a barge pole. I have a 1080p 40" TV which I use, which looks much better than any TN monitor but is no good for FPS games like CS:GO etc. I want a new monitor, I only want a 144hz gsync 1440p IPS and I don't want the Acer one.


You made it sound was like your computer was sitting there with no form of output. I'd take a TN over nothing.


----------



## Nicholars

Oh right no lol... I do have a NEC 20wgx2 monitor, it was good when I bought it about 8 years ago, but after using 32" and 27" monitors and also my 40" TV, I don't play any games on it at all, I used to play cs:go on it, but after using a 27" 144hz monitor, I can't even play that on it.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Oh right no lol... I do have a NEC 20wgx2 monitor, it was good when I bought it about 8 years ago, but after using 32" and 27" monitors and also my 40" TV, I don't play any games on it at all, I used to play cs:go on it, but after using a 27" 144hz monitor, I can't even play that on it.


Yea, those 144Hz panels can spoil you for fps games. I just returned a Acer predator that was defective. I'm now back on my BenQ 144Hz (fine for gaming, but, not a exciting monitor). I'm debating giving the predator another try, or, buying a 60Hz ultrawide. I don't play a lot of competitive games, but, I'm really worried about not having the option for higher Hz when I want it. Naturally keeping a eye on any monitor in the general range.


----------



## Malinkadink

Just upgraded my i5 to an i7 and have a g1 980 ti coming in the mail tomorrow to replace my gtx 970. Really wish this thing was available, if it gets flying colors in its review and has tamed ips glow i'll spring for it, but i really wish they'd come out with a 1440p AMVA monitor @ 144hz and gsync. Hey if we're lucky Asus slapped an A-TW polarizer on the thing









Edit: i think i may honestly just stay with my 24" TN for the foreseeable future until a non 21:9 144hz VA monitor comes along or gets announced. I play all my games above 100fps and dont see any screen tearing so gsync isn't anything im clamoring for compared to 27" 1440p.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Just upgraded my i5 to an i7 and have a g1 980 ti coming in the mail tomorrow to replace my gtx 970. Really wish this thing was available, if it gets flying colors in its review and has tamed ips glow i'll spring for it, but i really wish they'd come out with a 1440p AMVA monitor @ 144hz and gsync. Hey if we're lucky Asus slapped an A-TW polarizer on the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i think i may honestly just stay with my 24" TN for the foreseeable future until a non 21:9 144hz VA monitor comes along or gets announced. I play all my games above 100fps and dont see any screen tearing so gsync isn't anything im clamoring for compared to 27" 1440p.


ASUS isn't doing anything to tame IPS glow I'm sure. Wow, staying with your 24" TN? You're waiting for something that will probably never happen unfortunately. The PG279Q or XB270HU or MG279Q would still be a big upgrade unless you get a defective one. Even the Eizo Foris FG2421 would be a very nice upgrade I'd wager.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ASUS isn't doing anything to tame IPS glow I'm sure. Wow, staying with your 24" TN? You're waiting for something that will probably never happen unfortunately. The PG279Q or XB270HU or MG279Q would still be a big upgrade unless you get a defective one. Even the Eizo Foris FG2421 would be a very nice upgrade I'd wager.


I dont think it wont ever happen, if they have a 2560x1080 144hz ultrawide VA they'll eventually come to their senses and make a 27" 1440p one. Also there was another ultrawide panel recently announced that will be 30" and 2560x1080 144hz VA, which i may consider, the pixel density would be around the same that i have now, but i'd prefer to stay with 16:9 for easier compatibility.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowgamer*
> 
> Did you guys watch this? What do you guys think? Maybe it is a good thing that this beast of a monitor hasn't been released yet, maybe we need more options and more time to see what other kind of features and technology new monitors can bring to gaming.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qug7C65iLHg?t=2220


I wouldn't crown Freesync champion over Gsync just because Intel has adopted it for use with their next gen iGPUs. Sure it could be dead tech in the next 6 years, but you could say that about almost anything. For all we know VR could be the gaming standard by then...

I'm not sure waiting around for anything monitor related is really worth the time. Lots of us want to enjoy the rigs we built now, and not next year or the year after. Monitor tech doesn't exactly get released in architectural tiers like the rest of our hardware components (although home entertainment LCDs are another story). And when new tech does get announced it takes basically a full year to become available. It is unfortunate that gaming focused monitors make up such a tiny chunk of the overall display market.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Why can't Asus just keep us in the loop! When the hell is this thing coming out!!! I want 2560x1440, ips, gsync,144Hz. I hear nothing but good things about the Acer but would prefer this one for sure. I'm saving up now. I'm at about $550. I should have around $800 in a couple weeks. It's going to be so hard to not buy the Acer.


----------



## Shadowarez

Re read reviews and comments on QC issues itll douse the flame burning a hole in pocket for now. Plus never know Asus may suprise us this time and release a Quality product if not there no better the acer and can finaly consider acer over asus from now on.


----------



## Darylrese

I am desperate for the release of this monitor.

The Acer Predator can be picked up for £594 now (£90 cheaper than it has been in recent weeks) but the horror stories of defective monitors has put me off a lot.

Look at the spec of my PC and its running on a BENQ 2420T 120hz, 1080p because nothing has given me that WOW factor yet that makes me want to part with my cash. I can't go back to 60hz...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I am desperate for the release of this monitor.
> 
> The Acer Predator can be picked up for £594 now (£90 cheaper than it has been in recent weeks) but the horror stories of defective monitors has put me off a lot.
> 
> Look at the spec of my PC and its running on a BENQ 2420T 120hz, 1080p because nothing has given me that WOW factor yet that makes me want to part with my cash. I can't go back to 60hz...


Same. There are currently no monitors that really get my juices flowing. Nothing. Dell's 5K panel doesn't interest me because I can't run 5K, don't want to deal with the scaling issues, and it doesn't have the features I need such as high refresh rate; Acer's Predator is a QC disaster; Nixeus Vue 24" is only 1080p and is TN. The PG279Q is pretty much perfect, though. As long as it's not €1000 and full of problems, I can't see myself wanting or needing anything else for a long time.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah. Still no confirmed release date though.

Acer are bringing out a 1440p 100hz IPS Ultrawide G Sync next month but it costs £980!!!


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I wouldn't crown Freesync champion over Gsync just because Intel has adopted it for use with their next gen iGPUs. Sure it could be dead tech in the next 6 years, but you could say that about almost anything. For all we know VR could be the gaming standard by then...


just to make it clear: if gsync loses, then could nvidia make their gsync monitors compatible with adaptive sync (aka freesync) through a driver update, because adaptive sync is VESA standard anyway?

while the reverse can't be said for turning freesync monitors into gsync without a module.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Edit: i think i may honestly just stay with my 24" TN for the foreseeable future until a non 21:9 144hz VA monitor comes along or gets announced. I play all my games above 100fps and dont see any screen tearing so gsync isn't anything im clamoring for compared to 27" 1440p.


same here, i don't notice much of this tearing, but i notice motion blur instantly and it kills my gaming pretty much, so i'm primarily interested in having a 1440p monitor with ULMB or the turbo240 feature that eizo had with the fg2421 and is said to be implemented with the fs2735.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> just to make it clear: if gsync loses, then could nvidia make their gsync monitors compatible with adaptive sync (aka freesync) through a driver update, because adaptive sync is VESA standard anyway?


Are you 100% sure of that? I don't see why not really as gsync is DP adaptive sync but with better scalers etc. But it might not be possible.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ASUS isn't doing anything to tame IPS glow I'm sure. Wow, staying with your 24" TN? You're waiting for something that will probably never happen unfortunately. The PG279Q or XB270HU or MG279Q would still be a big upgrade unless you get a defective one. Even the Eizo Foris FG2421 would be a very nice upgrade I'd wager.


I noticed when testing out my first Acer predator that it wasn't as sharp or responsive as my 24" 1080p 144Hz TN monitor. The Acer looked better because of colors and higher res, but, my BenQ is more responsive, looks sharper, and doesn't suffer from noticeable blur. I don't consider myself ultra sensitive to delay and blur but I noticed that difference right off the bat. Still, it's worth it to me losing some responsiveness and sharpness for improved colors and viewing angles.


----------



## juano

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637010242019164160

Still no news.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637010242019164160


that blows


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637010242019164160


And here I was expecting good news LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

That's okay ASUS. Take your time and ensure it has better QC than the PG278Q and XB270HU.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And here I was expecting good news LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> That's okay ASUS. Take your time and ensure it has better QC than the PG278Q and XB270HU.


Indeed..

in other news my XL2730Z came in







And I will say with 100% confirmation the Swift I had was indeed defective, as the BenQ has NONE of the weird "Half the screen is red half is not" thing going on..

Also Blur Reduction is nice


----------



## juano

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I was expecting them to have an idea of the time frame for their review sample by now, especially seeing that not too long ago they were expecting them basically any day/week.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Indeed..
> 
> in other news my XL2730Z came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will say with 100% confirmation the Swift I had was indeed defective, as the BenQ has NONE of the weird "*Half the screen is red half is not*" thing going on..
> 
> Also Blur Reduction is nice


Hmm yeah I would think that's not normal.









Looking at the TFTCentral review of the XL2730Z, their blur reduction solution seems to be as good as ULMB, so essentially flawless. Good stuff. Let's hope others make such an effective solution. Eizo's Turbo240 seems really flawed according to reviews. ASUS needs to give it a try for their FreeSync monitors.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm yeah I would think that's not normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the TFTCentral review of the XL2730Z, their blur reduction solution seems to be as good as ULMB, so essentially flawless. Good stuff. Let's hope others make such an effective solution. Eizo's Turbo240 seems really flawed according to reviews. ASUS needs to give it a try for their FreeSync monitors.


I didnt even get to trying out the ULMB on the Swift cause i was more interested in GSync..

Man, its like looking at my plasma..

and the IQ on the BenQ is sublime, Seriously, Good TN panel here, Rivals my IPS


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I didnt even get to trying out the ULMB on the Swift cause i was more interested in GSync..
> 
> Man, its like looking at my plasma..
> 
> and the IQ on the BenQ is sublime, Seriously, Good TN panel here, Rivals my IPS


Yeah... I would like BenQ to make a 1440p 144 Hz IPS monitor with G-SYNC/ULMB.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah... I would like BenQ to make a 1440p 144 Hz IPS monitor with G-SYNC/ULMB.


Me too.. the XL2730G i think it would be with their nomenclature

if they announced it in the next 30 days id buy it.

An observation BTW, BenQ's packing seems a LOT better than Asus', the panel is secured really well in a foam sandwich unlike Asus, its more work to put it together but i do feel the packaging was far more thought out.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah... I would like BenQ to make a 1440p 144 Hz IPS monitor with G-SYNC/ULMB.


The problem is the panel, who is gonna make it? The reason we haven't seen a variety of 144Hz IPS/Gsync monitors is because there still aren't enough panels being manufactured. Samsung and LG haven't bothered to release their variant, and who knows if they will.

Let's face it, we are a tough crowd/market to please. It has to have the desirable tech specs + a Gsync module, a trendy stand and bezel, sell for less than $800, and be flawless. Not to say that demanding a flawless $800 monitor is wrong, but that suggests that a high percentage will be returned vs consumer based monitors. I just don't think a WQHD 144 Hz IPS/Gsync panel is a huge cash cow investment (or a high priority) for panel manufacturers like LG and Samsung, especially seeing that they are late to the party anyways...


----------



## Nicholars

This is depressing... By the time this damn monitor is out pascal will be out at this rate.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The problem is the panel, who is gonna make it? The reason we haven't seen a variety of 144Hz IPS/Gsync monitors is because there still aren't enough panels being manufactured. Samsung and LG haven't bothered to release their variant, and who knows if they will.
> 
> Let's face it, we are a tough crowd/market to please. It has to have the desirable tech specs + a Gsync module, a trendy stand and bezel, sell for less than $800, and be flawless. Not to say that demanding a flawless $800 monitor is wrong, but that suggests that a high percentage will be returned vs consumer based monitors. I just don't think a WQHD 144 Hz IPS/Gsync panel is a huge cash cow investment (or a high priority) for panel manufacturers like LG and Samsung, especially seeing that they are late to the party anyways...


Meh, I'd be more pleased with less IPS glow and reasonable QC. I think an $800 monitor should have an ATW polarizer and dead pixel issues should be a rarity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> This is depressing... By the time this damn monitor is out pascal will be out at this rate.


Perhaps by the time this monitor releases, Acer and AU Optronics will have gotten their act together!


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The problem is the panel, who is gonna make it? The reason we haven't seen a variety of 144Hz IPS/Gsync monitors is because there still aren't enough panels being manufactured. Samsung and LG haven't bothered to release their variant, and who knows if they will.
> 
> Let's face it, we are a tough crowd/market to please. It has to have the desirable tech specs + a Gsync module, a trendy stand and bezel, sell for less than $800, and be flawless. Not to say that demanding a flawless $800 monitor is wrong, but that suggests that a high percentage will be returned vs consumer based monitors. I just don't think a WQHD 144 Hz IPS/Gsync panel is a huge cash cow investment (or a high priority) for panel manufacturers like LG and Samsung, especially seeing that they are late to the party anyways...


I really think I would be totally pleased with my PG278Q if not for the strong anti-glare coating. Viewing angles and colors are plenty good considering it's 1ms 144hz at 1440p. Also pretty lucky in the sense that mine is perfect, not a single issue but damnit that AG coating... Most people seem to be good with the motion on the XB270hu, with a few here and there not satisfied with it for twitch FPS. I'm unfortunately one of those hyper sensitive people when it comes to motion blur, and I have a gut feeling I won't be happy switching away from TN. A revised PG278Q with light anti-glare wouldn't be such a bad thing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I really think I would be totally pleased with my PG278Q if not for the strong anti-glare coating. Viewing angles and colors are plenty good considering it's 1ms 144hz at 1440p. Also pretty lucky in the sense that mine is perfect, not a single issue but damnit that AG coating... Most people seem to be good with the motion on the XB270hu, with a few here and there not satisfied with it for twitch FPS. I'm unfortunately one of those hyper sensitive people when it comes to motion blur, and I have a gut feeling I won't be happy switching away from TN. A revised PG278Q with light anti-glare wouldn't be such a bad thing.


With ULMB motion blur is really not an issue for anyone. Take a look at this comparison from TFTCentral.





And those are just pictures. The biggest difference is the ugly overshoot on the PG278Q. In motion any difference you perceive will probably be placebo. Also with ULMB on the XB270HU (and on the PG278Q I'm sure) there is so little motion blur that your eyes can focus on the freaking wheels of a moving car. It's actually unrealistic.

Note that both support ULMB at 120 Hz where motion blur is reduced further.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> and the IQ on the BenQ is sublime, Seriously, Good TN panel here, Rivals my IPS


PCM did say it was a very good monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> PCM did say it was a very good monitor.


So far yes, yes it is.. I think this might be the one im keeping so far...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> PCM did say it was a very good monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> So far yes, yes it is.. I think this might be the one im keeping so far...
Click to expand...

Doesn't gamma shift bother you, though?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Meh, I'd be more pleased with less IPS glow and reasonable QC. I think an $800 monitor should have an ATW polarizer and dead pixel issues should be a rarity.
> Perhaps by the time this monitor releases, Acer and AU Optronics will have gotten their act together!


No doubt that everyone would get what they wanted if there was a little more competition. But that's essentially what I am saying, there is only one game (or panel to be exact) in town. So we have to settle/compromise yet again despite these being marketed as the best overall gaming monitor. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love my XB270HU, but I am just looking at the larger picture.

Unfortunately the panel makers just aren't focused on what the avid gamer/enthusiast wants. They pour tons of research and development into expensive televisions that are basically useless (240 Hz home entertainment?) but don't seem to care enough to fill a demand in a niche market. So I just don't see too many more of this variant being released any time soon, but I could be wrong. Things seem to move in slow motion in the PC monitor tech world while the rest of the industry just keeps moving forward incrementally.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Doesn't gamma shift bother you, though?


So far im not as bugged by it as IPS glow... im genuinely not seeing very much Gamma shift...

The ONLY annoyance i see right now is that Steam has a slight reddish cast... but ONLY Steam seems to have it.. so its weird...


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With ULMB motion blur is really not an issue for anyone. Take a look at this comparison from TFTCentral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are just pictures. The biggest difference is the ugly overshoot on the PG278Q. In motion any difference you perceive will probably be placebo. Also with ULMB on the XB270HU (and on the PG278Q I'm sure) there is so little motion blur that your eyes can focus on the freaking wheels of a moving car. It's actually unrealistic.
> 
> Note that both support ULMB at 120 Hz where motion blur is reduced further.


This.

I'm honestly shocked to see so little talk about ULMB (or LightBoost that preceded it and created ULMB, which was originally intended to combat blur during 3D Vision) in this thread. Assuming you're playing a game and a PC that can give you 120+ FPS consistently then this is absolutely amazing. G-Sync a nice way of combining the best of v-sync on and off, which is fine if your frame rate is all over the place but I personally prefer to just lower the in-game graphics to get a steady 120 FPS and use ULMB. The fluidity is stunning, even when just scrolling around the map on Civilization 5 it almost feels like I'm looking through a window instead of looking at a screen.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'm honestly shocked to see so little talk about ULMB (or LightBoost that preceded it and created ULMB, which was originally intended to combat blur during 3D Vision) in this thread. Assuming you're playing a game and a PC that can give you 120+ FPS consistently then this is absolutely amazing. G-Sync a nice way of combining the best of v-sync on and off, which is fine if your frame rate is all over the place but I personally prefer to just lower the in-game graphics to get a steady 120 FPS and use ULMB. The fluidity is stunning, even when just scrolling around the map on Civilization 5 it almost feels like I'm looking through a window instead of looking at a screen.


TBH this, I wasnt really all that impressed with G-sync, Especially not for the price it adds to the monitor, and the fact most of the GSync screens seem to have awful reliability issues.. I thought from everything i heard that GSync might alleviate my desire to go to an SLI setup.. it did not..

I found 144hz to be the far bigger upgrade, the XL2730Z SO FAR at least, except the reddish cast to Steam and GMail's Dark Mode (Despite calibration mind you) but im not sure WHY that is yet.. Still tweaking my settings)

Everything else looks fine so.. Meh? lol it certainly doesnt have the "50% of the screen is red" issue the Swift did at least, and the TN panel is much better it seems

-edit- the red cast is apparently my Spyder5 for whatever reason introducing an obnoxious red cast to certain areas of the grey ramp...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Doesn't gamma shift bother you, though?
> 
> 
> 
> So far im not as bugged by it as IPS glow... im genuinely not seeing very much Gamma shift...
Click to expand...

Well, that's good, then. You get to enjoy faster response times with one of the few implementations of strobing that actually works well.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No doubt that everyone would get what they wanted if there was a little more competition. But that's essentially what I am saying, there is only one game (or panel to be exact) in town. So we have to settle/compromise yet again despite these being marketed as the best overall gaming monitor. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love my XB270HU, but I am just looking at the larger picture.
> 
> Unfortunately the panel makers just aren't focused on what the avid gamer/enthusiast wants. They pour tons of research and development into expensive televisions that are basically useless (240 Hz home entertainment?) but don't seem to care enough to fill a demand in a niche market. So I just don't see too many more of this variant being released any time soon, but I could be wrong. Things seem to move in slow motion in the PC monitor tech world while the rest of the industry just keeps moving forward incrementally.


Dell did just announce their 144Hz QHD G-Sync gaming display, the S2716DG. It's pricey at $800 for a TN panel, but if it offers Dell consistency then it should wipe the floor of the ROG Swift. It may not be IPS, but hopefully it will at least be well made.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> TBH this, I wasnt really all that impressed with G-sync, Especially not for the price it adds to the monitor, and the fact most of the GSync screens seem to have awful reliability issues.. I thought from everything i heard that GSync might alleviate my desire to go to an SLI setup.. it did not..
> 
> I found 144hz to be the far bigger upgrade, the XL2730Z SO FAR at least, except the reddish cast to Steam and GMail's Dark Mode (Despite calibration mind you) but im not sure WHY that is yet.. Still tweaking my settings)
> 
> Everything else looks fine so.. Meh? lol it certainly doesnt have the "50% of the screen is red" issue the Swift did at least, and the TN panel is much better it seems
> 
> -edit- the red cast is apparently my Spyder5 for whatever reason introducing an obnoxious red cast to certain areas of the grey ramp...


So the XL2730Z works with nVidia cards no problem (minus FreeSync obviously)? Have you tested the ULMB on it yet?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, that's good, then. You get to enjoy faster response times with one of the few implementations of strobing that actually works well.


I see SOME gamma shift if im really looking for it. but honestly its not that bad.. I'd rate this panel better than the Swift, albeit, my Swift was obviously defective...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Dell did just announce their 144Hz QHD G-Sync gaming display, the S2716DG. It's pricey at $800 for a TN panel, but if it offers Dell consistency then it should wipe the floor of the ROG Swift. It may not be IPS, but hopefully it will at least be well made.
> So the XL2730Z works with nVidia cards no problem (minus FreeSync obviously)? Have you tested the ULMB on it yet?


Jeez I was just pondering why Dell hadnt done that in another thread! Oh man if i had seen that I'd probubly have waited for it and nabbed it, I'll pay $800 for Dell QC (For the record, almost EVERY LCD monitor I had prior to the PB278Q was a Dell Ultrasharp and every one of them was excellent) I'd wager the Dell is using the same panel as the XL2730Z (In fact im not 100% sure BenQ doesnt OEM for Dell.. i know they built one of their phones)

That said in terms of display companies I'd rate BenQ a second to Dell so far from personal experience

after getting the kinks worked out with my calibration and figuring out where my "Why is steam and certain parts of the grey ramp red despite calibration" problems came from and dialing her in with Blur Reduction on I gotta say I'm quite happy... Colors have a nice punch and vibrancy to them, Black is VERY black, and the Blur Reduction works -awesome- to me (I also can handle BR despite not being able to do PWM) Like, after i got this puppy dialed in she looks like an IPS screen.. That said I will point out its a LOT harder to get there than my IPS screens which were generally "adjust brightness, put calibrator on, Enjoy"

So far no issues between my 970s and the XL2730Z... Just no Freesync, but at $550... yeah thats a tempting equation there


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'd wager the Dell is using the same panel as the XL2730Z


That can't be because the Dell will have a curved panel. It's probably AUO making the panel, though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That can't be because the Dell will have a curved panel. It's probably AUO making the panel, though.


Theres 2 monitors in the press release, the 144hz GSync one is flat, Not curved.. theres also a curved 1080p 27" one which is likely using the Samsung VA panel


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That can't be because the Dell will have a curved panel. It's probably AUO making the panel, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres 2 monitors in the press release, the 144hz GSync one is flat, Not curved.. theres also a curved 1080p 27" one which is likely using the Samsung VA panel
Click to expand...

You're right. I only skimmed the article.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I see SOME gamma shift if im really looking for it. but honestly its not that bad.. I'd rate this panel better than the Swift, albeit, my Swift was obviously defective...
> Jeez I was just pondering why Dell hadnt done that in another thread! Oh man if i had seen that I'd probubly have waited for it and nabbed it, I'll pay $800 for Dell QC (For the record, almost EVERY LCD monitor I had prior to the PB278Q was a Dell Ultrasharp and every one of them was excellent) I'd wager the Dell is using the same panel as the XL2730Z (In fact im not 100% sure BenQ doesnt OEM for Dell.. i know they built one of their phones)
> 
> That said in terms of display companies I'd rate BenQ a second to Dell so far from personal experience
> 
> after getting the kinks worked out with my calibration and figuring out where my "Why is steam and certain parts of the grey ramp red despite calibration" problems came from and dialing her in with Blur Reduction on I gotta say I'm quite happy... Colors have a nice punch and vibrancy to them, Black is VERY black, and the Blur Reduction works -awesome- to me (I also can handle BR despite not being able to do PWM) Like, after i got this puppy dialed in she looks like an IPS screen.. That said I will point out its a LOT harder to get there than my IPS screens which were generally "adjust brightness, put calibrator on, Enjoy"
> 
> So far no issues between my 970s and the XL2730Z... Just no Freesync, but at $550... yeah thats a tempting equation there


so other than free sync it works fine with the nvidia cards?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> so other than free sync it works fine with the nvidia cards?


Yup


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Asus ROG Swift PG279Q samples not expected until Oct now ETA. So expect retail Dec time if that holds true


https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637368708541906944


----------



## LogiTekkers

I guess some news is better than no news....Its a shame there has still been no official word from Asus regarding ETA :/ I will hold out until December, then if it's still not out by then, I will look at other options which would be a huge shame to be honest.


----------



## AMDATI

OK that's a bit ridiculous. What does Asus think they're going to be able to sell it for by then? With 1080p IPS monitors going for 120-250, 4K TV's going for 300, and OLED going for 1500-1700, and 144hz+1440p being year old tech already, along with other 144hz VA panels out there, it would seem prudent for them to deliver the product sooner than later. The XB270HU can already be hasd for ~700, and 3 months from now it should be even lower. They're already pushing it with 1440p, since 4k is coming up fast, by the time you go to replace one of these monitors, 4k will be common place, and 8k might even be starting to become common place.


----------



## toncij

Next year we will have DP 1.3/eDP1.4 which means it will be possible to get much sharper and faster screens in the same time. They're risking a lot. Acer proved they can be fast, much faster than Asus and that is not good for Asus.


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe they waiting to add dp 1.3 since this is end of line for dp 1.2 if the release this in dec thered be no point.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637368708541906944


*facepalm* Asus *facepalm*

I wish the new Dell G-Sync monitor had an IPS panel, then I wouldn't have to buy Asus ... (the Acer is to ugly)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I see SOME gamma shift if im really looking for it. but honestly its not that bad.. I'd rate this panel better than the Swift, albeit, my Swift was obviously defective...
> Jeez I was just pondering why Dell hadnt done that in another thread! Oh man if i had seen that I'd probubly have waited for it and nabbed it, I'll pay $800 for Dell QC (For the record, almost EVERY LCD monitor I had prior to the PB278Q was a Dell Ultrasharp and every one of them was excellent) I'd wager the Dell is using the same panel as the XL2730Z (In fact im not 100% sure BenQ doesnt OEM for Dell.. i know they built one of their phones)
> 
> That said in terms of display companies I'd rate BenQ a second to Dell so far from personal experience
> 
> after getting the kinks worked out with my calibration and figuring out where my "Why is steam and certain parts of the grey ramp red despite calibration" problems came from and dialing her in with Blur Reduction on I gotta say I'm quite happy... Colors have a nice punch and vibrancy to them, Black is VERY black, and the Blur Reduction works -awesome- to me (I also can handle BR despite not being able to do PWM) Like, after i got this puppy dialed in she looks like an IPS screen.. That said I will point out its a LOT harder to get there than my IPS screens which were generally "adjust brightness, put calibrator on, Enjoy"
> 
> So far no issues between my 970s and the XL2730Z... Just no Freesync, but at $550... yeah thats a tempting equation there


Yeah, I'd rate BenQ second to Dell for monitors as well, but the price difference is rather large, even with the G-Sync module taking up around $150. I'm very tempted by the XL2730Z, maybe with a Fury Strix if I can put up with turning a few settings down, or a 980ti if I can put up with missing out on FreeSync and using Blur Reduction instead.


----------



## Toxsick

I might order the Swift PG278Q in September, is this monitor worth the "risk"? or should i just wait for the new one?


----------



## lexlutha111384

I'm in the same boat. I have $900 to spend on a new monitor but I need to buy one like asap. I'm debating on waiting or just getting the new Acer IPS Gsync. IDK what to do


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> OK that's a bit ridiculous. What does Asus think they're going to be able to sell it for by then? With 1080p IPS monitors going for 120-250, 4K TV's going for 300, and OLED going for 1500-1700, and 144hz+1440p being year old tech already, along with other 144hz VA panels out there, it would seem prudent for them to deliver the product sooner than later. The XB270HU can already be hasd for ~700, and 3 months from now it should be even lower. They're already pushing it with 1440p, since 4k is coming up fast, by the time you go to replace one of these monitors, 4k will be common place, and 8k might even be starting to become common place.


1. 1080p IPS 60 Hz monitors are old tech that is inexpensive to make
2. 4K TV's for $300? Lowest grade panels from Innolux, maybe, with almost non-existent QC.
3. OLED is pretty sweet, but they can't mass produce smaller panels yet, besides all the problems makers are still tackling, which won't bring down the price anytime soon

Asus might be trying to improve QC on the panels instead of releasing a carbon copy of the XB270HU, which, obviously, entails waiting.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 3. OLED is pretty sweet, but they can't mass produce smaller panels yet, besides all the problems makers are still tackling, which won't bring down the price anytime soon


Biggest tragedy in the history of Monitors / TV's was the failure of SED technology. CRT's packaged in flat panel, it woulda been more glorious than Donald Trump's hair. OLED nothing but a reminder to me that it failed


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> OK that's a bit ridiculous. What does Asus think they're going to be able to sell it for by then? With 1080p IPS monitors going for 120-250, 4K TV's going for 300, and OLED going for 1500-1700, and 144hz+1440p being year old tech already, along with other 144hz VA panels out there, it would seem prudent for them to deliver the product sooner than later. The XB270HU can already be hasd for ~700, and 3 months from now it should be even lower. They're already pushing it with 1440p, since 4k is coming up fast, by the time you go to replace one of these monitors, 4k will be common place, and 8k might even be starting to become common place.


"4k commonplace and maybe 8k commonplace"

You do realise that 1440p is actually used by 1.14% on the steam survey?

1080p is common at 34%

4k is used by 0.07% of steam users....

4k might be common in like 10 years

8k might be common in about 20 years...

lol


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I guess some news is better than no news....Its a shame there has still been no official word from Asus regarding ETA :/ I will hold out until December, then if it's still not out by then, I will look at other options which would be a huge shame to be honest.


"probably out in december" ergh I would rather have no news, than a probably 4 month wait MORE than the 2-3 months I have already been waiting since I returned the Mg279q arghhhhhh!!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 3. OLED is pretty sweet, but they can't mass produce smaller panels yet, besides all the problems makers are still tackling, which won't bring down the price anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest tragedy in the history of Monitors / TV's was the failure of SED technology. CRT's packaged in flat panel, it woulda been more glorious than Donald Trump's hair. OLED nothing but a reminder to me that it failed
Click to expand...

Yeah. SED/FED monitors would be sweet.


----------



## Toxsick

I dont think i can wait until December for the new Swift rog monitor..
Is the current Swift ROG worth it? ( seeing the trouble people went through to get a working one )?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> I dont think i can wait until December for the new Swift rog monitor..
> Is the current Swift ROG worth it? ( seeing the trouble people went through to get a working one )?


I'd get the Acer XB270HU instead which uses the same IPS panel as the upcoming ROG Swift PG279Q. Compared to the PG278Q you get a similar price, IPS panel, and apparently equally poor QC more or less.


----------



## LogiTekkers

A way of getting around the issue of the Acer XB270HU looking like a £150 monitor, would be to purchase it with a desk stand to hide the hideous stand that comes with it....i could settle for that if I had too...


----------



## Exilon

I got tired of waiting and got a MG279Q which uses the same panel, and it's perfect. No bleed or dead pixels.

Could be I got lucky or maybe AU fixed their QA issues?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I got tired of waiting and got a MG279Q which uses the same panel, and it's perfect. No bleed or dead pixels.
> 
> Could be I got lucky or maybe AU fixed their QA issues?


Lucky, I think. I'm still hearing poor QC from the MG279Q. Not sure though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Next year we will have DP 1.3/eDP1.4 which means it will be possible to get much sharper and faster screens in the same time. They're risking a lot. Acer proved they can be fast, much faster than Asus and that is not good for Asus.


Fast is not good, the Predator XB270HU has a ton of bloody issues and problems, which specifically might be whats delaying the new Swift..

4k is coming but i still feel we're 2-3 years from mainstream graphics cards delivering 4k performance without huge compromises... of course DX12 might change this equation but i believe the first big DX12 titles are next year..not this year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I'd rate BenQ second to Dell for monitors as well, but the price difference is rather large, even with the G-Sync module taking up around $150. I'm very tempted by the XL2730Z, maybe with a Fury Strix if I can put up with turning a few settings down, or a 980ti if I can put up with missing out on FreeSync and using Blur Reduction instead.


I ended up ordering a 980 Ti, my SLI WAS working fine..now is not...toyed around with it most of last night and today and just said to heck with it...Planning to return the second 970 and sell my original (or hang onto it as a backup) its a shame because SLI is really nice when it works...

I CONSIDERED a Fury X but 1. that will be a pain to install in my rig, and 2. the performance just isnt there... 980 Ti is just faster. oh and AMD drivers make me have flashbacks to that 5850 the entire forum couldnt get working in my rig..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Lol, you don't have a very good memory do you? Forget about all the technical issues (not QC issues) that plagued the Swift? That and you'll be lucky to even see this monitor before Black Friday if they don't delay it a few times. It's true that the grass is always greener...


Lol, I posted that back on June 1st, the 4th page in. Definitely saw this coming, but I am not sure why so many others didn't. Say what you want about the supposed reasons and further speculation about QC, or even faulting Acer directly, but this delay was almost inevitable.

Hopefully they have enough available so there isn't a further waiting game for potential buyers like with the 1st Swift. And for the sake of the nerves of many of you that have been waiting for a long time already I hope it doesn't have too many QC issues either...


----------



## Lourad

It seems to me that monitor specs are more important to company's than QC. A year ago the swift had to be TN because IPS wasn't possible. Now it is.
My point is that they are pushing for better specs and trying to recoup R&D money as quickly as possible that means QC has to suffer. I am sure there will be a better balance of specs like IPS 1440p @ 144Hz and QC. This will become main stream, then 4K specs will be the big push.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Lol, I posted that back on June 1st, the 4th page in. Definitely saw this coming, but I am not sure why so many others didn't. Say what you want about the supposed reasons and further speculation about QC, or even faulting Acer directly, but this delay was almost inevitable.
> 
> Hopefully they have enough available so there isn't a further waiting game for potential buyers like with the 1st Swift. And for the sake of the nerves of many of you that have been waiting for a long time already I hope it doesn't have too many QC issues either...


I heard that some folks even had hair inside the panel, and some friends of mine had dust on their Acer XB270HU which is not acceptable, but common. Never really been a person that tries to get the latest monitor and whatnot. I'm more of a PC hardware guy, and overclocker. The first time I show interest on a monitor, and they won't even release the full gosh darn specification. Might get the new Dell 27" 144hz monitor instead of waiting.

Gaming with an old Benq xl2420t now, since my Asus vg248qe broke. It'll do for now, I guess.


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I got tired of waiting and got a MG279Q which uses the same panel, and it's perfect. No bleed or dead pixels.
> 
> Could be I got lucky or maybe AU fixed their QA issues?


If you were waiting for a Gsync monitor, why did you pick one up with Free Sync? Thats like buying a Corvette for offroading, or a Hummer for racing. Unless I am missing something??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> It seems to me that monitor specs are more important to company's than QC. A year ago the swift had to be TN because IPS wasn't possible. Now it is.
> My point is that they are pushing for better specs and trying to recoup R&D money as quickly as possible that means QC has to suffer. I am sure there will be a better balance of specs like IPS 1440p @ 144Hz and QC. This will become main stream, then 4K specs will be the big push.


Technically speaking, its cheaper for a company to skimp on QC than not to. They are betting on customers tolerating the issues and shipping the units anyway. Its cheaper for them to _possibly_ have it returned, just ship out a new one, then refurb it, than to reject the unit and have to disassemble it. its sad, but its true.

Also, someone posted this in the Predator owner club, but when you think about it, the monitor costs ~$660 (TN) and ~$800 (IPS)

-$200 for Gsync
-$40 for stand
-$150 for refresh rate
-$50 for gaming monitor (response rates and branding)

= ~$200 for the panel. Cheap panel, really.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> If you were waiting for a Gsync monitor, why did you pick one up with Free Sync? Thats like buying a Corvette for offroading, or a Hummer for racing. Unless I am missing something??
> Technically speaking, its cheaper for a company to skimp on QC than not to. They are betting on customers tolerating the issues and shipping the units anyway. Its cheaper for them to _possibly_ have it returned, just ship out a new one, then refurb it, than to reject the unit and have to disassemble it. its sad, but its true.
> 
> Also, someone posted this in the Predator owner club, but when you think about it, the monitor costs ~$660 (TN) and ~$800 (IPS)
> 
> -$200 for Gsync
> -$40 for stand
> -$150 for refresh rate
> -$50 for gaming monitor (response rates and branding)
> 
> = ~$200 for the panel. Cheap panel, really.


Yes but it does not cost the manufacturers anywhere near that, Gsync is a massive rip off really, but oh well I have a 980ti and I want an ips with adaptive sync 30-144hz so I don't have much choice. I just hope that the asus version is released at a reasonable price of 600-700, 600 is unlikely but would be nice, I will not be happy if it is £700+ This is a frigging 27" IPS monitor... you can get a decent 40" 4k TV for the same money.


----------



## Shadowarez

But how many inputs will it have lol iv seen some nice wasbi mango monitors but when i seen 6 hdmi inputs it kinda kill that idea prob had 120ms input lag. Should keep these single dp input or if absolutely nessary hdmi 2.0 but nothing else.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Biggest tragedy in the history of Monitors / TV's was the failure of SED technology. CRT's packaged in flat panel, it woulda been more glorious than Donald Trump's hair. OLED nothing but a reminder to me that it failed


yup. 100,000:1 contrast and 0.2 ms as stated 10 years ago, and now we're hoping for IPS @ something like 1000:1 and 5 ms


----------



## Vizkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> It seems to me that monitor specs are more important to company's than QC. A year ago the swift had to be TN because IPS wasn't possible. Now it is.
> My point is that they are pushing for better specs and trying to recoup R&D money as quickly as possible that means QC has to suffer. I am sure there will be a better balance of specs like IPS 1440p @ 144Hz and QC. This will become main stream, then 4K specs will be the big push.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes but it does not cost the manufacturers anywhere near that, Gsync is a massive rip off really, but oh well I have a 980ti and I want an ips with adaptive sync 30-144hz so I don't have much choice. I just hope that the asus version is released at a reasonable price of 600-700, 600 is unlikely but would be nice, I will not be happy if it is £700+ This is a frigging 27" IPS monitor... you can get a decent 40" 4k TV for the same money.


Technically its nVidia reaping the profits of Gsync. They sell the hardware to the manufacturer. The manufacturer gains very little from offering Gsync really.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> yup. 100,000:1 contrast and 0.2 ms as stated 10 years ago, and now we're hoping for IPS @ something like 1000:1 and 5 ms


The sad truth.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Fast is not good, the Predator XB270HU has a ton of bloody issues and problems, which specifically might be whats delaying the new Swift..
> 
> 4k is coming but i still feel we're 2-3 years from mainstream graphics cards delivering 4k performance without huge compromises... of course DX12 might change this equation but i believe the first big DX12 titles are next year..not this year.
> I ended up ordering a 980 Ti, my SLI WAS working fine..now is not...toyed around with it most of last night and today and just said to heck with it...Planning to return the second 970 and sell my original (or hang onto it as a backup) its a shame because SLI is really nice when it works...
> 
> I CONSIDERED a Fury X but 1. that will be a pain to install in my rig, and 2. the performance just isnt there... 980 Ti is just faster. oh and AMD drivers make me have flashbacks to that 5850 the entire forum couldnt get working in my rig..


I think I'll be returning my 970 as well. I think it's faulty. I might get a Strix Fury and the BenQ XL2730Z. It seems it's one of the only 144Hz QHD displays without a huge amount of problems. I don't know if I want to risk the MG279Q. I'll either get a dodgy monitor or I won't be able to put up with the input lag with FreeSync turned on. I think I can put up with TN for another generation. IPS is clearly not there yet. Hopefully in three-four years time, 4k IPS panels with high refresh rates will be available.

Oh, and, although the Fury doesn't offer the performance of the 980ti, the price is going to be €300 cheaper than a 980ti/G-Sync setup. Plus, I do feel AMD's card are in their infancy. If AMD can support HBM with better driver optimization, we may see the Fury remain competitive, or even improve. Plus, realistically, I'm not playing The Witcher 3 with everything maxed out. The only game I play that will struggle is GTA V, and I honestly don't mind turning down a few settings with that game. It's so well optimised that it looks pretty damn decent with lower textures and FXAA. Everything is performs perfectly well with a Fury.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizkos*
> 
> If you were waiting for a Gsync monitor, why did you pick one up with Free Sync? Thats like buying a Corvette for offroading, or a Hummer for racing. Unless I am missing something??


144hz IPS is good enough for me. Avoiding "up to" 7ms of frame delay in the worst case isn't worth waiting until December and another $300.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I think I'll be returning my 970 as well. I think it's faulty. I might get a Strix Fury and the BenQ XL2730Z. It seems it's one of the only 144Hz QHD displays without a huge amount of problems. I don't know if I want to risk the MG279Q. I'll either get a dodgy monitor or I won't be able to put up with the input lag with FreeSync turned on. I think I can put up with TN for another generation. IPS is clearly not there yet. Hopefully in three-four years time, 4k IPS panels with high refresh rates will be available.
> 
> Oh, and, although the Fury doesn't offer the performance of the 980ti, the price is going to be €300 cheaper than a 980ti/G-Sync setup. Plus, I do feel AMD's card are in their infancy. If AMD can support HBM with better driver optimization, we may see the Fury remain competitive, or even improve. Plus, realistically, I'm not playing The Witcher 3 with everything maxed out. The only game I play that will struggle is GTA V, and I honestly don't mind turning down a few settings with that game. It's so well optimised that it looks pretty damn decent with lower textures and FXAA. Everything is performs perfectly well with a Fury.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but Nvidia will be taking full use of HBM 2.0 in their next generation of cards - thus the playing fields on memory will have been leveled.
Then we are back to Nvidia bullying poor little brother AMD again.

Why write this, well I guess I love to be right, but lets wait and see, you heard it here first!

On a more relevant note, I do agree with that it is a tragedy with all this 1440p ips 144hz monitors failing to deliver on QC with lots of problems leading to massive returns.
I am the "proud" owner of a XB270HU that came with dust inside the monitor, went to acer to get it removed. They replaced the panel with a new one that still have faults, so in a few days it will be going back - just hope it does not take 14 days this time - losing patience with Acer. However I fear it will be the same story with the ASUS one later this year..


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Nvidia will be taking full use of HBM 2.0 in their next generation of cards - thus the playing fields on memory will have been leveled.
> Then we are back to Nvidia bullying poor little brother AMD again.
> 
> Why write this, well I guess I love to be right, but lets wait and see, you heard it here first!
> 
> On a more relevant note, I do agree with that it is a tragedy with all this 1440p ips 144hz monitors failing to deliver on QC with lots of problems leading to massive returns.
> I am the "proud" owner of a XB270HU that came with dust inside the monitor, went to acer to get it removed. They replaced the panel with a new one that still have faults, so in a few days it will be going back - just hope it does not take 14 days this time - losing patience with Acer. However I fear it will be the same story with the ASUS one later this year..


Emmm... I don't remember getting inside any bubble? Nvidia is already "bullying" AMD in many areas. Better high-end cards, driver support/optimization, overclocking, power consumption, G-Sync, Hairworks, etc. AMD is simply cheaper for roughly the same performance. A Fury and a FreeSync panel is better value than a 980 and a G-Sync panel. That's it. There's nothing be right about since I made no claim that AMD would regain control of the market with Arctic Islands (if that is what they are going to call it). I still believe Pascal is going to be superior in terms of performance and optimization. It's just, I want to upgrade now, and there are no QHD G-Sync panels that I trust for a reasonable amount of money. I also feel the Fury will start to improve over time and become consistently on par or better than an overclocked 980. This is stipulation of course, but based on this article, if AMD can mirror that partner with HBM, we may see performance scaling well into next year.

Your post made no sense, really.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> yup. 100,000:1 contrast and 0.2 ms as stated 10 years ago, and now we're hoping for IPS @ something like 1000:1 and 5 ms


I've never even heard of that. Why did it fail? I was hoping for a 5000:1 < 8ms VA panel version, but this is still really depressing.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> yup. 100,000:1 contrast and 0.2 ms as stated 10 years ago, and now we're hoping for IPS @ something like 1000:1 and 5 ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of that. Why did it fail?
Click to expand...

Because SED/FED was more expensive to research and produce than LCD technology. At one point, panel makers concluded that the majority of people didn't mind the obvious difference in image quality and decided to invest heavily in LCD tech.

I'm surprised plasma survived to see 2014.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because SED/FED was more expensive to research and produce than LCD technology. At one point, panel makers concluded that the majority of people didn't mind the obvious difference in image quality and decided to invest heavily in LCD tech.
> 
> I'm surprised plasma survived to see 2014.


Makes sense. Bad timing then. The cheaper technology will always take precedence. I still need to get me a good plasma TV.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because SED/FED was more expensive to research and produce than LCD technology. At one point, panel makers concluded that the majority of people didn't mind the obvious difference in image quality and decided to invest heavily in LCD tech.
> 
> I'm surprised plasma survived to see 2014.


I read something about how SED's scaled entirely differently than other display tech. Meaning a 40" SED TV was essentially a 40" monitor if you wanted it to be, without any compromise in terms of image quality or motion clarity (resolution aside). There were a lot of reasons to get excited about SED, damn shame. Is FED dead as well or still some hope on that front?


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Emmm... I don't remember getting inside any bubble? Nvidia is already "bullying" AMD in many areas. Better high-end cards, driver support/optimization, overclocking, power consumption, G-Sync, Hairworks, etc. AMD is simply cheaper for roughly the same performance. A Fury and a FreeSync panel is better value than a 980 and a G-Sync panel. That's it. There's nothing be right about since I made no claim that AMD would regain control of the market with Arctic Islands (if that is what they are going to call it). I still believe Pascal is going to be superior in terms of performance and optimization. It's just, I want to upgrade now, and there are no QHD G-Sync panels that I trust for a reasonable amount of money. I also feel the Fury will start to improve over time and become consistently on par or better than an overclocked 980. This is stipulation of course, but based on this article, if AMD can mirror that partner with HBM, we may see performance scaling well into next year.
> 
> Your post made no sense, really.


I think it makes plenty of sense









How often do you get a new monitor?
How often do you get a new gfx card?


----------



## toncij

NVidia hopefully redesigned architecture to have more command queues and mixed mode (unlike Maxwell 2) or AMD will eat them next year with DX12.

Asus shouldn't have dust and other quality problems.


----------



## Shadowarez

Asus shouldn't have dust and other quality problems.

Lol i havent laughed so hard in a long time thank you made this nightshift a liitle more tolrable. Hope you weren't being serious about that asus comment?

The age of Quality is gone for that company untill theres a way to do refunds lime steam on hardware. Asus will ship Garbage out the door and work on next pile of trash to sell.

Im acutally suprised none of z170 asus boards have started catching fire. But give it time asus next trash pile is on its way to a dumpster near us all.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Asus shouldn't have dust and other quality problems.
> 
> Lol i havent laughed so hard in a long time thank you made this nightshift a liitle more tolrable. Hope you weren't being serious about that asus comment?
> 
> The age of Quality is gone for that company untill theres a way to do refunds lime steam on hardware. Asus will ship Garbage out the door and work on next pile of trash to sell.
> 
> Im acutally suprised none of z170 asus boards have started catching fire. But give it time asus next trash pile is on its way to a dumpster near us all.


Why do you say so? I've had Asus PQ321Q, PA328Q and two Swifts so far, including R5E board, TitanX and Xonar audio card. All those products were flawless. Can you explain you being so disgruntled by Asus?


----------



## Shadowarez

Iv had 7 swifts with varying degrees of horrible qc. I tried 3 returns with 1 company all had serious dead pixels or half screens colourshifting. Thought ok maybe just horrible luck with that online vendor.

Tried another after getting refund from other company lost nearly $100 in restocking fees. Other companys first monitor looked like someone punched or hit screen with something maybe a bowling ball fell on it. Sent it back doa got a refurbished on first return lol. It lasted a day i thought great finally a decent working swift.

Shutdown rig mid afternoon no issues to speak of turn rig back on midnight to get some crysis 3 and 30 mins into game it looked as though gsync wasnt on tried diff cables from diff companys heard this fixes issues with the one it comes with.

Didnt change anything so thought ok ill look online see what tricks ppl been trying pluging unplugging,diff drivers,diff os with diff driver,trying buttons no effect to screen so i tried diff gpus a 680 gtx Classifed 4gb didnt make a diff tried my other 680 sli card same thing.

Formattted system did secure erase put in a 980Ti evga SC soon as i added new card monitor kept saying cable disconnected no signal so i made sure the gpu worked pluged in my qnix display through dvi no issue with that port or gpu.

Put my old 680 sli back in that worked but gsync wouldnt activate tried vsync on off no go. Sent it back got another refurb by this point im losing hope paying full price to play panel lottery only to get refurbs when i rma them urked me.

At this point i got 5 returned to 2 diff online vendors. I tried again got a monitor with really bad inversion and again bright red pixels right in middle of screen. Asked to rma to asus instead of there stock needless to say 3 months later another 2 panels suffered from extremely blurred text refresh rate would not stick to 120,144, with the 980ti gpu at one point it went all black during a D3 Session pressing turbo brought it back but after that gsync was greyed out in nvcp and refresh wouldnt let me change anything above 60hz.

When this happened i kept trying diff drivers ddu between versions to clean any trace.but each driver would work id see settings till i loaded a game be it D3,l4D 2,gta v, randomly itd hit a black screen then id have ti hit turbo button to wake monitor but doing so made all settings for gsync greyed out. And again id be stuck with 60hz gave gpu to a friend to try he had zero issues in crysis 3,gta v,D3,

Iv had bad luck before with cpu's but that was back in 90's i gave up on asus for monitors at this point. Weird thing is my board has been flawless since i put it together so not sure if i got lucky or was that end of line for qc checks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I read something about how SED's scaled entirely differently than other display tech. Meaning a 40" SED TV was essentially a 40" monitor if you wanted it to be, without any compromise in terms of image quality or motion clarity (resolution aside). There were a lot of reasons to get excited about SED, damn shame. Is FED dead as well or still some hope on that front?


I think FED is dead but OLED has a chance. They need to fix the reliability problems with OLED and other issues. Or, hopefully manufacturers realize the problems with OLED and decide to give FED/SED a shot because of them, but this won't happen.


----------



## Mand12

The primary problem with OLED is one of lifetime, with a secondary problem of brightness. Particularly for blue.

OLEDs decay substantially in their brightness level over time. How fast they decay depends on how bright you run them, with the brighter you run them the faster they decay. You can compensate for some of the decay by running them brighter...but that makes them decay faster. There is a color dependence as well, with blue decaying faster than green which decays faster than red. So over time, you start getting the wrong colors as the display loses brightness in each color differently.

When we're talking a smartphone with an expected life of two years or less, the lifetime issues can be managed. Smartphone screens aren't on all the time, when they are they can often be dimmed due to low ambient light levels and still be perfectly functional, and so the actual usage time during that two year lifespan doesn't rise to an amount that causes appreciable decay.

Desktop monitors, on the other hand, are often expected to be capable of running 24/7. Eight hours a day might be more common, but that's still a lot. And, they're expected to last far longer than two years. Add all that up, and OLED starts to be a hard sell as a technology to bank your brand on.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I think it makes plenty of sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you get a new monitor?
> How often do you get a new gfx card?


I already explained why your comment made no sense. If you feel inaccurate assumptions about me makes sense, I guess I'm not going to expect much from talking to you.

As for your question, it entirely depends on circumstances. I don't have a set period of time as there are too many variables. My last GPU upgrade was a 970 last December. My last monitor upgrade was 2012, I think, a Samsung gaming 1080p TN panel.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The primary problem with OLED is one of lifetime, with a secondary problem of brightness. Particularly for blue.
> 
> OLEDs decay substantially in their brightness level over time. How fast they decay depends on how bright you run them, with the brighter you run them the faster they decay. You can compensate for some of the decay by running them brighter...but that makes them decay faster. There is a color dependence as well, with blue decaying faster than green which decays faster than red. So over time, you start getting the wrong colors as the display loses brightness in each color differently.
> 
> When we're talking a smartphone with an expected life of two years or less, the lifetime issues can be managed. Smartphone screens aren't on all the time, when they are they can often be dimmed due to low ambient light levels and still be perfectly functional, and so the actual usage time during that two year lifespan doesn't rise to an amount that causes appreciable decay.
> 
> Desktop monitors, on the other hand, are often expected to be capable of running 24/7. Eight hours a day might be more common, but that's still a lot. And, they're expected to last far longer than two years. Add all that up, and OLED starts to be a hard sell as a technology to bank your brand on.


Exactly. That's why we won't see OLED monitors anytime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Is FED dead as well or still some hope on that front?


I'm pretty sure FED was treated to the same sad fate as SED. At the end of the day, it wasn't LCD. LCD tech came a long way. We can buy pretty great monitors nowadays, but when CRT was still mainstream and SED/FED were being considered, the IQ on LCD tech was pretty horrible. I think that's the incredible part.


----------



## toncij

Same reason why buying OLED TVs is a very bad call.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Reading the last few pages of this thread made me endure an emotional roller coaster.
Intrigue --> Impatience --> Hope ---> Despair ---> Anger ---> Saddness + Impatience

At this rate, I'm one week from becoming a Sith Lord.

(Also waiting for the perfect 1440 panel)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> Reading the last few pages of this thread made me endure an emotional roller coaster.
> Intrigue --> Impatience --> Hope ---> Despair ---> Anger ---> Saddness + Impatience
> 
> At this rate, I'm one week from becoming a Sith Lord.
> 
> (Also waiting for the perfect 1440 panel)


The Sith would welcome one such as you.

The perfect 1440p panel isn't IPS and probably won't ever come out, especially if G-SYNC is one of your priorities.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> Reading the last few pages of this thread made me endure an emotional roller coaster.
> Intrigue --> Impatience --> Hope ---> Despair ---> Anger ---> Saddness + Impatience
> 
> At this rate, I'm one week from becoming a Sith Lord.
> 
> (Also waiting for the perfect 1440 panel)


Couldn't have been better said. On a side note, I'm really looking forward to Starwars Battlefront. I have already applied for beta testing.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> NVidia hopefully redesigned architecture to have more command queues and mixed mode (unlike Maxwell 2) or AMD will eat them next year with DX12.
> 
> Asus shouldn't have dust and other quality problems.


One Hell of a leap based off one Alpha game......


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Same reason why buying OLED TVs is a very bad call.


Could you expand on that? Other than the burn-in issue which can be avoided, I don't know other major flaws with it. I didn't even know that there were OLED TVs if not for reading this thread. I thought they were only produced for small screen sizes like phones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Could you expand on that? Other than the burn-in issue which can be avoided, I don't know other major flaws with it. I didn't even know that there were OLED TVs if not for reading this thread. I thought they were only produced for small screen sizes like phones.


It was said a few posts ago; the biggest issue is longevity. Colors degrade rapidly and the overall lifespan is much shorter than that of LCD. Hopefully this issue is fixed one day because OLED could turn out to be just what we need.


----------



## toncij

Yes, it was said already: OLED TVs last short. TV is often a thing people keep ON for hours even when not watching, they put up VH1 or MTV to listen to music, keep it on for "background noise" or waiting for a show. Kids watch cartoons for hours too. And even LCD TV has a short life span compared to a CRT (I have somewhere a perfectly fine 30 year old color CRT TV!) and then OLED...


----------



## barsh90

any news? i come once a month to see what's going on in this thread/.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It was said a few posts ago; the biggest issue is longevity. Colors degrade rapidly and the overall lifespan is much shorter than that of LCD. Hopefully this issue is fixed one day because OLED could turn out to be just what we need.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yes, it was said already: OLED TVs last short. TV is often a thing people keep ON for hours even when not watching, they put up VH1 or MTV to listen to music, keep it on for "background noise" or waiting for a show. Kids watch cartoons for hours too. And even LCD TV has a short life span compared to a CRT (I have somewhere a perfectly fine 30 year old color CRT TV!) and then OLED...


Well that's discouraging. I remember it due to the blue subpixel degrading faster than the red and green, which Samsung helped alleviate that by making the blue subpixel larger than the other two in the pentile matrix panels used in their phones. Still, I have lots of hope in this technology since LG announced a large investment for OLED last month.


----------



## toncij

I hope they succeed, but while I am an early adopter of many tech solutions, OLED is something I'd not try until I'm sure it can last long. I do change my monitors roughly every 5 years, but OLED would not be able to last nearly that long in its current form.

Anyway, it seems we're definitely going to see PG279Q in December - hopefully by Xmass.


----------



## Shadowarez

Itd be nice if these companys bought the panle makers so they can force strict qc control.


----------



## toncij

QC problems on Acer side were all about Acer, not panel maker. Panel defects are normal tho, it is about panel grade you buy/make.


----------



## Shadowarez

If they wanna charge premium prices they both asus/acer should have premium products. If not itll leave masses feeling like they getting bent over and told enjoy what comes next. If only there was a way to make 7 billion ppl see it that way im sure thered be alot of tech companys outa buisness. Or wed get proper products for money they charge.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> NVidia hopefully redesigned architecture to have more command queues and mixed mode (unlike Maxwell 2) or AMD will eat them next year with DX12.
> 
> Asus shouldn't have dust and other quality problems.
> 
> 
> 
> One Hell of a leap based off one Alpha game......
Click to expand...

It's not just a leap. It's a conclusion based on claims made by insightful people and developers, some of which are fact and the rest just plausible speculation.

Props where it's due and all of that.


----------



## toncij

There are tests fellow devs wrote. It seems that 980Ti can't run graphics and compute pipeline in parallel. FuryX can. But, the problem is 980Ti is still significantly faster than Fury-X (so it seems): while Fury-X keeps 75ms across all tests, 980Ti goes up from 30ms up to 72ms according to test load increase. Seems that for Fury-X those test are worst-case scenario. I didn't have time to fiddle with those myself, but I don't have a reason not to trust that. Still, there is a chance GCN requires specific test design to be used, as Nvidia. We will see...

Btw, IFA started. Acer and Asus presenting today.


----------



## juano

165Hz confirmed, finally some good news.
Quote:


> In addition to ROG Swift PG348Q, the exciting new 165Hz ROG PG279Q with built-in NVIDIA G-SYNC technology was shown in the product demonstration area.


http://press.asus.com/PressReleases/p/ASUS-Showcases-Complete-Lineup-of-ROG-Gaming-Innovations-at-IFA-2015#.Veb0F0Yppm0


----------



## Metros

Why does everyone go on about how bad ACER is at the moment. You need to look at how bad ASUS are doing with their products like their GPUs and monitors. Also there customer service is terrible at the moment.


----------



## Roelv

I thought the bandwidth of DP 1.2 was limited to about 144Hz at 1440P. I wonder how they are planning to realize 165Hz if they are not yet using DP 1.3. Would be sad if the maximum refresh rate is only usable at a reduced resolution like 1080P.

In any case, we can always benefit from the improved response times.


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I thought the bandwidth of DP 1.2 was limited to about 144Hz at 1440P. I wonder how they are planning to realize 165Hz if they are not yet using DP 1.3. Would be sad if the maximum refresh rate is only usable at a reduced resolution like 1080P.
> 
> In any case, we can always benefit from the improved response times.


AFAIK the bandwidth of DP 1.2 was limited to 144Hz at 3440x1440 (21:9 aspect ratio) so 2560x1440 should work fine.


----------



## toncij

PG348Q will probably be released by December 2017.


----------



## Nicholars

I will tell you what I find annoying....

When manufacturers launch a product (at a show or paper launch) .... Then give a tempting release date eg. "only 2-3 months" ..... So you think "ah ok then I will wait for this and not get anything else instead" ...... then keep delaying it a month or two at a time until eventually 6-12 months have passed and you are STILL waiting for the monitor that you have now commited to waiting for / buying because of no competition and the fact you have waited so damn long now why not another couple of months!!!

If they would have said, when it was launched, it will be 6-8 months... I probably would not have waited!!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I will tell you what I find annoying....
> 
> When manufacturers launch a product (at a show or paper launch) .... Then give a tempting release date eg. "only 2-3 months" ..... So you think "ah ok then I will wait for this and not get anything else instead" ...... then keep delaying it a month or two at a time until eventually 6-12 months have passed and you are STILL waiting for the monitor that you have now commited to waiting for / buying because of no competition and the fact you have waited so damn long now why not another couple of months!!!
> 
> If they would have said, when it was launched, it will be 6-8 months... I probably would not have waited!!


That's very true, but they're shooting themselves in the foot by doing so. Acer is releasing new models now that can compete with the monitors Asus has. Sure they don't have a standard 165hz refresh rate at 1440p. But hey, I'll buy whatever comes close to it at this point.
The longer they wait the more customers they lose.

Source: http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/IFA-2015-Acer-Predator-Z35-and-XB1-G-SYNC-Gaming-Monitors

*From Acer:

The 27-inch models (XB271HK / XB271HU) feature a ZeroFrame edge-to-edge design with 4K UHD (3840 x 2160) or WQHD (2560 x 1440) IPS panels that support 100% of the sRGB color gamut, while the XB271HU supports NVIDIA ULMB and refresh rates of up to 144Hz. The 28-inch model (XB281HK) features a 4K UHD panel that has a fast GTG (gray to gray) response time of 1ms, rendering fast-moving actions or dramatic transitions smoothly without smearing or ghosting.

Pricing for the Predator Z35 will be $1199, with XB1 starting at $799. The Z35 will be available in the U.S. in December, while the XB1 will be available in November.*


----------



## toncij

Asus's 165Hz has zero impact TBH. Acer is here, Asus will not be at least until latest December announcement. Same with ultra-wide: Acer is here, 1-2 months away, Asus will not be even in next summer, I expect it no earlier than September next year.

Quality Control issues of Acer? Well, that is what 14-day grace period in EU is for.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Itd be nice if these companys bought the panle makers so they can force strict qc control.


They can already enforce QC control by picking which panels they use in their displays. It's all on them, not the panel makers.

Also, see what Dell says about their QA:
Quote:


> We do not validate our monitors in a dark room. We validate our monitors in rooms with a minimum of 150 lux which is standard office lighting.


----------



## Nicholars

I did buy the acer and I just cannot hack the look and build quality of the thing for the money, IF the display would have been perfect, I would have probably kept and stuck some tape or something over the bezel... OR if it would have been £200-300 cheaper I might have been willing to accept the problems.... But it had a lot of backlight bleed and green tinted colors so it went back and I won't be buying another one, unless I see one under £500, then I might try another one.

I also had an MG279Q which was better build quality / looking etc. If it had the same input lag at all refresh rates I would probably get another and save some money, or if I had an AMD card for freesync. But if you set the screen to 60-100hz and use Vsync, the input lag is painfully obvious compared to 144hz (or 120hz which was decent as well). Anything under that and it feels quite bad, probably because 144hz has no lag at all makes it much more obvious, it might be ok with freesync as there is no additional lag from Vsync, but I don't want to downgrade my 980ti to a fury.


----------



## boredgunner

So 165 Hz is true. I wonder how much of a hit this will have on QC?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I did buy the acer and I just cannot hack the look and build quality of the thing for the money, IF the display would have been perfect, I would have probably kept and stuck some tape or something over the bezel... OR if it would have been £200-300 cheaper I might have been willing to accept the problems.... But it had a lot of backlight bleed and green tinted colors so it went back and I won't be buying another one, unless I see one under £500, then I might try another one.
> 
> I also had an MG279Q which was much better build quality / looking etc. If it had the same input lag at all refresh rates I would probably get another and save some money, or if I had an AMD card for freesync. But if you set the screen to 60-100hz and use Vsync, the input lag is painfully obvious compared to 144hz (or 120hz which was decent as well). Anything under that and it feels quite bad, probably because 144hz has no lag at all makes it much more obvious, it might be ok with freesync as there is no additional lag from Vsync, but I don't want to downgrade my 980ti to a fury.


It is not a downgrade, especially if you plan to keep it for DX12 games.

So you say you missed G-Sync... ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's not just a leap. It's a conclusion based on claims made by insightful people and developers, some of which are fact and the rest just plausible speculation.
> 
> Props where it's due and all of that.


Doesn't matter, still all based off one early example.

While it looks good in that one particular situation, it is just one situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It is not a downgrade, especially if you plan to keep it for DX12 games.
> 
> So you say you missed G-Sync... ?


980 Ti to Fury is absolutely a downgrade.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It is not a downgrade, especially if you plan to keep it for DX12 games.
> 
> So you say you missed G-Sync... ?


Its definitely a slower card, its also only 4Gb, Just because one DX12 benchmark that uses async compute showed equal / slightly better performance on the Fury, I don't think that means Fury is going to be better (or as good even) compared to 980ti (and obviously Pascal) in the majority of games, Nvidia has far too much market share and influence on games developers (and its a very good card).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So you say you missed G-Sync... ?


Do I think it is worth the money? not really its overpriced and freesync is much better value

Is it the only monitor coming out soon which has 35-144hz sync with no tearing or input lag? Yes

If you only play competitive online games eg. CS:GO or BF4.. Then you don't really need Gsync, but games at 60-100fps the tearing is more noticeable, depends on the game, some are fine without it, some look bad, if you want low lag, no tearing and full range from 30-144 (165?) hz, then there is not any options other than the acer or this, so its up to you if you want to spend that much on one, I am reluctant to... but I probably will anyway.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Doesn't matter, still all based off one early example.
> 
> While it looks good in that one particular situation, it is just one situation.
> 980 Ti to Fury is absolutely a downgrade.


It depends on games you play, of course. In these games Fury-X is better: Alien Isolation. Batman Arkham Origin. Bioshock Inf, Civilization games, Crysis 3, Dead Rising 3, Far Cry 4, Ryse, Shadow of Mordor, Witcher 3, Tomb Raider
In these games 980Ti is better: Battlefield 4, World of Warcraft, Wolfenstein, Watch Dogs, Project CARS, CoD: AW

And keep in mind FuryX and all GCN card support asynchronous shaders, while Nvidia does not. It may play a role in future games with lots of threads.

I own a TitanX at the moment.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I thought the bandwidth of DP 1.2 was limited to about 144Hz at 1440P. I wonder how they are planning to realize 165Hz if they are not yet using DP 1.3. Would be sad if the maximum refresh rate is only usable at a reduced resolution like 1080P.
> 
> In any case, we can always benefit from the improved response times.


165hz @ 1440p is pretty much at the limit of 1.2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> AFAIK the bandwidth of DP 1.2 was limited to 144Hz at 3440x1440 (21:9 aspect ratio) so 2560x1440 should work fine.


3440x1440 via 1.2 can do 100 hz but not 120/144hz


----------



## HiTechPixel

Wonder how they dealth with the inherent motion blur in the IPS panel. I don't want a 165Hz IPS monitor that is worse than a 144Hz TN monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Wonder how they dealth with the inherent motion blur in the IPS panel. I don't want a 165Hz IPS monitor that is worse than a 144Hz TN monitor.


Well the motion blur difference between the XB270HU/MG279Q and the PG278Q is minuscule. ULMB solves the issue of motion blur, although the problem with that is it can't be used with G-SYNC.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well the motion blur difference between the XB270HU/MG279Q and the PG278Q is minuscule. ULMB solves the issue of motion blur, although the problem with that is it can't be used with G-SYNC.


If I recall correctly the Acer had a noticeable amount of motion blur compared to the PG278Q.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It depends on games you play, of course. In these games Fury-X is better: Alien Isolation. Batman Arkham Origin. Bioshock Inf, Civilization games, Crysis 3, Dead Rising 3, Far Cry 4, Ryse, Shadow of Mordor, Witcher 3, Tomb Raider
> In these games 980Ti is better: Battlefield 4, World of Warcraft, Wolfenstein, Watch Dogs, Project CARS, CoD: AW
> 
> And keep in mind FuryX and all GCN card support asynchronous shaders, while Nvidia does not. It may play a role in future games with lots of threads.
> 
> I own a TitanX at the moment.


He said Fury, not Fury X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Wonder how they dealth with the inherent motion blur in the IPS panel. I don't want a 165Hz IPS monitor that is worse than a 144Hz TN monitor.


IPS tech resolved it awhile ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If I recall correctly the Acer had a noticeable amount of motion blur compared to the PG278Q.


I haven't seen any on mine.

EDIT:

At least not any stand out, unless we compare to a CRT.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If I recall correctly the Acer had a noticeable amount of motion blur compared to the PG278Q.


It's noticeable in picture comparisons, though I consider it to be a small difference especially compared to the overshoot difference. You be the judge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*


Now with ULMB (no ULMB at 120 Hz comparison is provided mind you).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*


It will be interesting to see a comparison between the PG279Q at 165 Hz and the PG278Q at 144 Hz.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Asus's 165Hz has zero impact TBH.


It may have impact if they can increase the refresh rate in ULMB over Acer's. Customers waiting for the Foris and the PG will have more choices, like the new (and perhaps improved) XB and the aforementioned two. It's always good to have choices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Doesn't matter, still all based off one early example.
> 
> While it looks good in that one particular situation, it is just one situation.


It does matter if the one scenario is strongly indicative of future implementation in games.


----------



## toncij

Check tests - TechPowerUp always had pretty accurate test results and in many games Fury X is equal or better. Depends on a game.

Regarding motion blur: Acer, according to TFTCentral, has lower total lag than Swift TN (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm) Also, it does have more response time latency, but nothing you should care about much.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> It does matter if the one scenario is strongly indicative of future implementation in games.


But it isn't showing how future games will be done. It is just showing how this one RTS is being done, currently in early Alpha.

The leaps in logic being performed in this thread are just amazing. Do people actually not expect Nvidia to see DX12 gains? If AMD only is just catching Nvidia with DX12 on AMD and DX11 on Nvidia, what happens when Nvidia does get the DX12 gains it will get?

We are right back at the same point.

People in this thread are literally acting like Nvidia won't see gains. Wake the Hell up people. AMD needed a whole new API and their newest hardware just to tie Nvidia on an old API with slightly aged hardware.

Awesome, AMD is getting great gains in this scenario. Let's just hold our horses until we see more. I want to see AMD with Fabel as well. Although, I don't think we will see enough DX12 titles to really know anytime soon.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> But it isn't showing how future games will be done. It is just showing how this one RTS is being done, currently in early Alpha.
> 
> The leaps in logic being performed in this thread are just amazing. Do people actually not expect Nvidia to see DX12 gains? If AMD only is just catching Nvidia with DX12 on AMD and DX11 on Nvidia, what happens when Nvidia does get the DX12 gains it will get?
> 
> We are right back at the same point.
> 
> People in this thread are literally acting like Nvidia won't see gains. Wake the Hell up people. AMD needed a whole new API and their newest hardware just to tie Nvidia on an old API with slightly aged hardware.
> 
> Awesome, AMD is getting great gains in this scenario. Let's just hold our horses until we see more. I want to see AMD with Fabel as well. Although, I don't think we will see enough DX12 titles to really know anytime soon.


OT: Not really like that. Nvidia can not change hardware. We're talking about hardware here, not API. API just offers a feature, but hardware needs to be able to do it. Nvidia is not.
Still, to give credit where due, this matters only to games that need AS feature and those are only games heavy on compute shaders, like different processing, AI, physics... etc. Many games don't need such a thing. It has to do with technology, not Ashes in particular. Still, important to note is that, yes FuyX gains almost 100% with DX12 compared to DX11, but that only enables it to catch DX11/DX12 980Ti, which has almost no difference in two APIs, because their DX11 driver is so good (optimized) that it performs without AS as good as FuryX with it and significantly faster than FuryX in DX11 shader heavy tests. So yes - with current tests (1-512) 980Ti and FuryX actually perform roughly the same. Same applies to Ashes.

Regarding this screen: I find 165Hz "nice to have", but... I prefer 120 and ULMB since I am one of those that rather reduce details for smoothness than boost quality and run low framerate.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If I recall correctly the Acer had a noticeable amount of motion blur compared to the PG278Q.


I have both the VG248QE and MG279Q on hand and they're very comparable in motion clarity. The blur trail is a couple pixels longer if even that, but the IPS panel has much better image quality.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Check tests - TechPowerUp always had pretty accurate test results and in many games Fury X is equal or better. Depends on a game.
> 
> Regarding motion blur: Acer, according to TFTCentral, has lower total lag than Swift TN (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm) Also, it does have more response time latency, but nothing you should care about much.


The Acer's 100 Hz ULMB implementation is still flawed compared to the 30Z's 144 Hz implementation. If Asus, in virtue of better overdrive, can increase it, the implementation might be better than Acer's.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> OT: Not really like that. Nvidia can not change hardware. We're talking about hardware here, not API. API just offers a feature, but hardware needs to be able to do it. Nvidia is not.
> Still, to give credit where due, this matters only to games that need AS feature and those are only games heavy on compute shaders, like different processing, AI, physics... etc. Many games don't need such a thing. It has to do with technology, not Ashes in particular. Still, important to note is that, yes FuyX gains almost 100% with DX12 compared to DX11, but that only enables it to catch DX11/DX12 980Ti, which has almost no difference in two APIs, because their DX11 driver is so good (optimized) that it performs without AS as good as FuryX with it and significantly faster than FuryX in DX11 shader heavy tests. So yes - with current tests (1-512) 980Ti and FuryX actually perform roughly the same. Same applies to Ashes.
> 
> Regarding this screen: I find 165Hz "nice to have", but... I prefer 120 and ULMB since I am one of those that rather reduce details for smoothness than boost quality and run low framerate.


You honest to God don't think Nvidia isn't aware of what hardware they should develop? Nvidia is one of the partners on DX12, along with AMD and many others. Do people actually think that a Multi-billion dollar industry leader in their segment wouldn't have a plan and support for the newest API they have been working on?

I wouldn't be worried about hardware from either side of the GPU race. I would be more concerned with software and how they develop it to run on the various hardware.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The Acer's 100 Hz ULMB implementation is still flawed compared to the 30Z's 144 Hz implementation. If Asus, in virtue of better overdrive, can increase it, the implementation might be better than Acer's.


How is it flawed? Or do you just mean because of the lower refresh rate? On that note, the XB270HU supports ULMB at 120 Hz now. I've only tested mine at 120 Hz, and with boosted brightness to compensate for the reduced brightness it seems perfect.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How is it flawed?


Well, like you said, its refresh rate is lower. Also, contrast is more greatly affected on the XB270HU with ULMB than on the XL2730Z.


----------



## Pragmatist

Link to the Asus IFA conference 2015. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOprIWTPoHE

They don't even mention the PG279Q. Why would they not even talk about it, or at least mention it?

***


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I have both the VG248QE and MG279Q on hand and they're very comparable in motion clarity. The blur trail is a couple pixels longer if even that, but the IPS panel has much better image quality.


I can compare PG278Q and Dell UP2715K as TN vs IPS - the only spot Asus is lacking significantly is vertical angle. Colors are good enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You honest to God don't think Nvidia isn't aware of what hardware they should develop?


No, no, I did not say that. I expect them to rearchitecture with Pascal. But, just commenting on current gen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Link to the Asus IFA conference 2015. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOprIWTPoHE
> 
> They don't even mention the PG279Q. Why would they not even talk about it, or at least mention it?
> ***


Because they either consider it a complete story (release imminent) or they have problems in production and ignore it. I think they just don''t have a reason to mention it since it is already done.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No, no, I did not say that. I expect them to rearchitecture with Pascal. But, just commenting on current gen.


Ah. Yea, I am super curious about Pascal myself. I think it will be fun to see how it is done compared to GCN, are they closer than Maxwell and GCN? Farther apart?










I am talking actual hardware design, not performance numbers. If it edges more closely to GCN in looks, well, then it would be safe to say that maybe AMD was a bit ahead of their time.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Wonder how they dealth with the inherent motion blur in the IPS panel. I don't want a 165Hz IPS monitor that is worse than a 144Hz TN monitor.


The motion blur is quite noticeable at higher framerates, because everything is so smooth at 144hz its the only thing which is not perfect, below about 120hz I did not notice it, I also tried the 120hz ULMB on the acer and it was too flickery so unless it is 144hz ULMB then I won't be using it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Check tests - TechPowerUp always had pretty accurate test results and in many games Fury X is equal or better. Depends on a game.
> 
> Regarding motion blur: Acer, according to TFTCentral, has lower total lag than Swift TN (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm) Also, it does have more response time latency, but nothing you should care about much.


Its not though at all if you include overclocking and minimum framerates, a 1400mhz+ overclocked 980ti does pretty much destroy the fury in every current game, especially the minimum frames which is the part you notice most.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Ah. Yea, I am super curious about Pascal myself. I think it will be fun to see how it is done compared to GCN, are they closer than Maxwell and GCN? Farther apart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking actual hardware design, not performance numbers. If it edges more closely to GCN in looks, well, then it would be safe to say that maybe AMD was a bit ahead of their time.


Titan X and 980ti are pure gaming cards. I don't really know enough about it to confirm either way but I think pascal will be aimed at business as well as gaming, so that means it will be good at compute probably. No idea how much difference it will make in actual games because only 1 DX12 game tested and it is RTS.


----------



## medgart

http://press.asus.com/PressReleases/p/ASUS-Showcases-Complete-Lineup-of-ROG-Gaming-Innovations-at-IFA-2015#.VedTyaDtmFs

*"In addition to ROG Swift PG348Q, the exciting new 165Hz ROG PG279Q with built-in NVIDIA G-SYNC technology was shown in the product demonstration area."*

That's it? Really Asus, really? I guess we'll have a release date for this monitor some time next year.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> http://press.asus.com/PressReleases/p/ASUS-Showcases-Complete-Lineup-of-ROG-Gaming-Innovations-at-IFA-2015#.VedTyaDtmFs
> 
> *"In addition to ROG Swift PG348Q, the exciting new 165Hz ROG PG279Q with built-in NVIDIA G-SYNC technology was shown in the product demonstration area."*
> 
> That's it? Really Asus, really? I guess we'll have a release date for this monitor some time next year.


It's coming out in middle October in Europe.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> It's coming out in middle October in Europe.


source?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> source?


Sweclockers.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's very true, but they're shooting themselves in the foot by doing so. Acer is releasing new models now that can compete with the monitors Asus has. Sure they don't have a standard 165hz refresh rate at 1440p. But hey, I'll buy whatever comes close to it at this point.
> The longer they wait the more customers they lose.
> 
> Source: http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/IFA-2015-Acer-Predator-Z35-and-XB1-G-SYNC-Gaming-Monitors
> 
> *From Acer:
> 
> The 27-inch models (XB271HK / XB271HU) feature a ZeroFrame edge-to-edge design with 4K UHD (3840 x 2160) or WQHD (2560 x 1440) IPS panels that support 100% of the sRGB color gamut, while the XB271HU supports NVIDIA ULMB and refresh rates of up to 144Hz. The 28-inch model (XB281HK) features a 4K UHD panel that has a fast GTG (gray to gray) response time of 1ms, rendering fast-moving actions or dramatic transitions smoothly without smearing or ghosting.
> 
> Pricing for the Predator Z35 will be $1199, with XB1 starting at $799. The Z35 will be available in the U.S. in December, while the XB1 will be available in November.*


Hmmm ... Looks like Asus is really going to have their hands full with Acers aggressiveness and Asus's inability to release a competitive model at the same time







*THESE MODELS* are looking pretty sharp ... but I'm sure the Asus hommies will find something to dislike









*BUT Where the Heck are the GLOSSY VERSIONS!!!*

*Whoever releases a glossy 1st gets my $$$*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Doesn't matter, still all based off one early example.
> 
> While it looks good in that one particular situation, it is just one situation.
> 980 Ti to Fury is absolutely a downgrade.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> But it isn't showing how future games will be done. It is just showing how this one RTS is being done, currently in early Alpha.
> 
> The leaps in logic being performed in this thread are just amazing. Do people actually not expect Nvidia to see DX12 gains? If AMD only is just catching Nvidia with DX12 on AMD and DX11 on Nvidia, what happens when Nvidia does get the DX12 gains it will get?
> 
> We are right back at the same point.
> 
> People in this thread are literally acting like Nvidia won't see gains. Wake the Hell up people. AMD needed a whole new API and their newest hardware just to tie Nvidia on an old API with slightly aged hardware.
> 
> Awesome, AMD is getting great gains in this scenario. Let's just hold our horses until we see more. I want to see AMD with Fabel as well. Although, I don't think we will see enough DX12 titles to really know anytime soon.
Click to expand...

QFT! ... Just sit back and "absorb" the wisdom that is the "Twinkie" ... +RRR's


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Sweclockers.


Let's hope so, but I don't believe it until I see it, everything else is just speculation


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Let's hope so, but I don't believe it until I see it, everything else is just speculation


They got it directly from Asus themselves so there's no speculation.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> They got it directly from Asus themselves so there's no speculation.


https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637368708541906944
Quote:


> Asus ROG Swift PG279Q samples not expected until Oct now ETA. So expect retail Dec time if that holds true


This tweet by tftcentral backs up the October date by way of review samples, but the consumer release date still looks a way off.
This IS an older piece of news though, so perhaps the Swede one trumps the old one? Could be.
Anyways, I believe this is where lots of release date skepticism will be derived from until Asus releases a statement of their own.

But hell, I'm right on the EDGE of selling my BenQ XL2720Z to move up to a 1440p display now that I have a GTX970.
These waits and uncertainties are murder








(I'm not ready to give my money to Acer just yet)


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> They got it directly from Asus themselves so there's no speculation.


https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637368708541906944

Where do tftcentral get it from then? *"If that holds true"* , if not then expect it next year


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/637368708541906944
> 
> Where do tftcentral get it from then? *"If that holds true"* , if not then expect it next year


From Asus too or their own contacts in the business. Lol this isn't rocket science, were you born yesterday?


----------



## AMDATI

There's still no word on a PG279 release date. It honestly was pretty much an afterthought to ASUS at IFA 2015. It's also getting embarrassing to keep redisplaying the thing across multiple tech gatherings for over a year.

But to me, ASUS already lost. The new ACER XB271HU has a better build quality, it's bezeless and matte. It only has an ugly acer predator logo, which could probably be removed.

I doubt there is much difference to be had from 144hz to 165hz. It's 21fps, or about a 14% difference. I already don't expect to get the whole 144hz out of most future games.

The ACER will also be releasing sometime in November. I doubt the ASUS will be releasing until December, if not later.

ASUS didn't even actually show nor mention the PG279Q in their press event, but it was on display.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> There's still no word on a PG279 release date. It honestly was pretty much an afterthought to ASUS at IFA 2015. It's also getting embarrassing to keep redisplaying the thing across multiple tech gatherings for over a year.
> 
> But to me, ASUS already lost. The new ACER XB271HU has a better build quality, it's bezeless and matte. It only has an ugly acer predator logo, which could probably be removed.
> 
> I doubt there is much difference to be had from 144hz to 165hz. It's 21fps, or about a 14% difference. I already don't expect to get the whole 144hz out of most future games.
> 
> The ACER will also be releasing sometime in November. I doubt the ASUS will be releasing until December, if not later.
> 
> ASUS didn't even actually show nor mention the PG279Q in their press event, but it was on display.




Mm yes you are right, look at that understated quality design


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 
> 
> Mm yes you are right, look at that understated quality design


I would have loved the Predator design scheme, if I was 12 years old.
The font reminds me of some old "No Fear" T-shirt I had back in elementary school

WAIT. WHAT?
I just Google image searched this

No, the font isn't exactly the same as Acers (Like I originally expected) - but THAT EYE!
That's like the ROG eye!
And it's a design from the 1990's!

Time to find my tinfoil hat.
A conspiracy is going down boys!


----------



## AMDATI

I think that's the ultrawide version, the other isn't the same I think.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I think that's the ultrawide version, the other isn't the same I think.


You're right... it's worse...



At least with the ultrawide the bulk of the red was out of sight at the rear... on the XB271HK however, you have no choice but to look at those bright red feet all the time. Something is seriously rotten in the Acer design department... first all that glossy piano black and cheap plastic design of the XB270HU, and now this??

That said, I reckon those feet could be plasti-dipped pretty easily.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You're right... it's worse...
> 
> 
> 
> At least with the ultrawide the bulk of the red was out of sight at the rear... on the XB271HK however, you have no choice but to look at those bright red feet all the time. Something is seriously rotten in the Acer design department... first all that glossy piano black and cheap plastic design of the XB270HU, and now this??


It's not pretty, but I don't look at the feet of my monitor. I look at the screen.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not pretty, but I don't look at the feet of my monitor. I look at the screen.


You won't be able to avoid looking at two big bright red things sticking out the bottom of your monitor unfortunately! But as I say, they could probably be plasti-dipped pretty easily.


----------



## AMDATI

If you have a monitor arm, the XB271's design is just fine, except for the front logo. And honestly, if you're willing the spend $800 on a monitor, you owe it to yourself to get a decent monitor arm.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> If you have a monitor arm, the XB271's design is just fine, except for the front logo. And honestly, if you're willing the spend $800 on a monitor, you owe it to yourself to get a decent monitor arm.


Honestly, our $800 display shouldn't look like ass......I mean "gamer".


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You won't be able to avoid looking at two big bright red things sticking out the bottom of your monitor unfortunately! But as I say, they could probably be plasti-dipped pretty easily.


Hmm possibly... my eyes do get distracted. I'd just put tape over it. I had to put tape over the power button on my XB270HU because it's not fixed properly and lets too much of the blue LED shine through.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Honestly, our $800 display shouldn't look like ass......I mean "gamer".


people don't buy monitors for their stands. I sure as heck don't. no monitor is going to be perfect, both acer and asus have shown us that, and they do cater to a younger less discriminating crowd. but the xb271 is overall a better design that the pg279. you can find other real examples of the xb271's design in acers XG27 models, which are very nice. any basic monitor stand, for me at least, does not have enough ergonomics for multi purpose usage.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm possibly... my eyes do get distracted. I'd just put tape over it. I had to put tape over the power button on my XB270HU because it's not fixed properly and lets too much of the blue LED shine through.


I personally would just get some black nail polish and a toothpick, then dab a little on the tip until the power light is completely covered. If you ever wanted to remove it, you'd just do the same with a stripped qtip and some fingernail polish remover.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> people don't buy monitors for their stands. I sure as heck don't. no monitor is going to be perfect, both acer and asus have shown us that, and they do cater to a younger less discriminating crowd. but the xb271 is overall a better design that the pg279. you can find other real examples of the xb271's design in acers XG27 models, which are very nice. any basic monitor stand, for me at least, does not have enough ergonomics for multi purpose usage.


I am talking about the gloss on my XB270HU.

I still might fix it though.....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Is it just me or did Acer actually point towards releasing a 4K G-Sync panel? Pardon me, but I couldn't be sure amidst all the ambiguity in Acer's message. So I would actually like some clarification on the matter.

Thank you.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I already explained why your comment made no sense. If you feel inaccurate assumptions about me makes sense, I guess I'm not going to expect much from talking to you.
> 
> As for your question, it entirely depends on circumstances. I don't have a set period of time as there are too many variables. My last GPU upgrade was a 970 last December. My last monitor upgrade was 2012, I think, a Samsung gaming 1080p TN panel.


It makes plenty of sense, I find i rather horrifying that you have not figured out what this is about just yet. So lets just give you some help shall we









You will most likely be changing your gfx card several times in the lifespan of your monitor. So if you pick a monitor with either Freesync og Gsync (if you care about the technology) then you should always keep in mind what you think will happen with the GPU market in the next 5 years.

Of course you cannot predict this, if you could then you would be filthy rich








However we can all have a gut feeling and an idea to how we think the battle between Nvidia and AMD will turn out.

I wanted to buy an Acer XB270HU for a long time, the horror stories put me off, I started looking towards Freesync alternatives. A combination of them having issues too and the thought of "tying the knot" with AMD made me wait it out. I think AMD is offering an OK package now, but I feel Nvidia will bulldoze them with their nextgen featuring HBM 2.0.

Lots of people will feel the opposite, that AMD is gaining on Nvidia. I really enjoy Gsync, but I hate that as things are now you are marrying either Nvidia or AMD for the lifespan of you monitor.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> QC problems on Acer side were all about Acer, not panel maker. Panel defects are normal tho, it is about panel grade you buy/make.


I think Acer owns the company producing the panels, in the XB270HU thread someone mentions having the ASUS MGxxxx freesync one with same panel and having dust issues as well.
So who knows.. My XB270HU returned from repair at Acer Germany and came back with a new yet faulty panel. Such an obvious issues that they obviously never turned on the monitor after changing the panel, which is kinda scary since the repair took them 11 days transport not included.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> It makes plenty of sense, I find i rather horrifying that you have not figured out what this is about just yet. So lets just give you some help shall we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will most likely be changing your gfx card several times in the lifespan of your monitor. So if you pick a monitor with either Freesync og Gsync (if you care about the technology) then you should always keep in mind what you think will happen with the GPU market in the next 5 years.
> 
> Of course you cannot predict this, if you could then you would be filthy rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However we can all have a gut feeling and an idea to how we think the battle between Nvidia and AMD will turn out.
> 
> I wanted to buy an Acer XB270HU for a long time, the horror stories put me off, I started looking towards Freesync alternatives. A combination of them having issues too and the thought of "tying the knot" with AMD made me wait it out. I think AMD is offering an OK package now, but I feel Nvidia will bulldoze them with their nextgen featuring HBM 2.0.
> 
> Lots of people will feel the opposite, that AMD is gaining on Nvidia. I really enjoy Gsync, but I hate that as things are now you are marrying either Nvidia or AMD for the lifespan of you monitor.


Nvidia isn't going anywhere. I don't see AMD getting manufacturers to put stuff their monitors, and Freesync is hardly an AMD technology. Sure they call it AMD freesync, but it's a DP standard. It's only AMD freesync in the sense that AMD supports it from the driver end with software they coded. Nvidia could support the DP standard of freesync if they wanted without any legal issues from AMD.

Nvidia is also a generation or two ahead of AMD already. It takes AMD twice the wattage to produce the same performance as Nvidia. Back in 2009, videocards were getting to insane power usage levels, 300w+ , which was a lot for the time, especially considering the performance they delivered compared to today. I feel like freesync will probably be more prevalent than gsync, and that future iterations of freesync will have their own modules like gsync in order to overcome its shortcomings....but Nvidia for the foreseeable future is going to have the fastest, lowest wattage GPU's.

Even when Nvidia costs more for the same performance, I think it's worth it. For example the price difference of an R9 290 and a GTX 970 is more than justified in not just a performance and wattage difference, but also a driver package difference. Then there's the more consistent performance in general. Most of my cards for the last decade have been AMD, the only 2 nvidia cards I ever owned was an 8800gt way back when, and a GTX 900 series now. I've even had ATI rage pro's with 4MB vram. So I can say for certain, I'm done with AMD. I had way more driver problems with AMD, constant crashing, drivers not responding on overclocks, features in the driver panel disappearing and reappearing or being hard to find (like avivo video converter). I even had an AMD card fry on me before too.

Yeah you might pay a premium with Nvidia, but you do get a better piece of mind. Gsync is a good thing to lock into, especially considering that it really can't get better than it already is, there's no features to add or hone.

Sure AMD could put out a card with a better price for the same performance as a given card, but Nvidia throws a few punches back too every now and then (r9 290 was selling for $400+ when the GTX 970 came out at $330).

The truth is, given the opportunity, AMD is as crooked as it claims Nvidia is. That's why it's pulling this recent crap with that stardock games DX12 performance, claiming it's better than Nvidia. AMD has promised features that sold cards, features they outright never delivered (ati stream, mantle to name a few). Now picture this, you bought a 4-6 core FX or even an APU to save money because you thought mantle would give you better performance like an 8 core would.....then you find out mantle is scrapped altogether after only being briefly used in less titles than you have fingers on one hand. Ouch right? Yet, many AMD users keep coming back, while attacking intel/nvidia. AMD likes to cry foul on a lot of things, but that's just their marketing strategy, they like to appear as the underdog.

AMD is in trouble right now, because it desperately needs to lower power usage, and HBM accomplishes that to an extent, but that doesn't come close to solving their problem. They're nearing the territory again of reaching wattages that system builders aren't going to want to build with. By the time they're at the level Nvidia is today, Nvidia will be two steps ahead still.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Nvidia isn't going anywhere. I don't see AMD getting manufacturers to put stuff their monitors, and Freesync is hardly an AMD technology. Sure they call it AMD freesync, but it's a DP standard. It's only AMD freesync in the sense that AMD supports it from the driver end with software they coded. Nvidia could support the DP standard of freesync if they wanted without any legal issues from AMD.
> 
> Nvidia is also a generation or two ahead of AMD already. It takes AMD twice the wattage to produce the same performance as Nvidia. Back in 2009, videocards were getting to insane power usage levels, 300w+ , which was a lot for the time, especially considering the performance they delivered compared to today. I feel like freesync will probably be more prevalent than gsync, and that future iterations of freesync will have their own modules like gsync in order to overcome its shortcomings....but Nvidia for the foreseeable future is going to have the fastest, lowest wattage GPU's.
> 
> Even when Nvidia costs more for the same performance, I think it's worth it. For example the price difference of an R9 290 and a GTX 970 is more than justified in not just a performance and wattage difference, but also a driver package difference. Then there's the more consistent performance in general. Most of my cards for the last decade have been AMD, the only 2 nvidia cards I ever owned was an 8800gt way back when, and a GTX 900 series now. I've even had ATI rage pro's with 4MB vram. So I can say for certain, I'm done with AMD. I had way more driver problems with AMD, constant crashing, drivers not responding on overclocks, features in the driver panel disappearing and reappearing or being hard to find (like avivo video converter). I even had an AMD card fry on me before too.
> 
> Yeah you might pay a premium with Nvidia, but you do get a better piece of mind. Gsync is a good thing to lock into, especially considering that it really can't get better than it already is, there's no features to add or hone.
> 
> Sure AMD could put out a card with a better price for the same performance as a given card, but Nvidia throws a few punches back too every now and then (r9 290 was selling for $400+ when the GTX 970 came out at $330).
> 
> The truth is, given the opportunity, AMD is as crooked as it claims Nvidia is. That's why it's pulling this recent crap with that stardock games DX12 performance, claiming it's better than Nvidia. AMD has promised features that sold cards, features they outright never delivered (ati stream, mantle to name a few). Now picture this, you bought a 4-6 core FX or even an APU to save money because you thought mantle would give you better performance like an 8 core would.....then you find out mantle is scrapped altogether after only being briefly used in less titles than you have fingers on one hand. Ouch right? Yet, many AMD users keep coming back, while attacking intel/nvidia. AMD likes to cry foul on a lot of things, but that's just their marketing strategy, they like to appear as the underdog.
> 
> AMD is in trouble right now, because it desperately needs to lower power usage, and HBM accomplishes that to an extent, but that doesn't come close to solving their problem. They're nearing the territory again of reaching wattages that system builders aren't going to want to build with. By the time they're at the level Nvidia is today, Nvidia will be two steps ahead still.


I think you are coming off a little too much as a green team fanboy - that being said I have not had an ATI/AMD gpu since my 4870x2 (I think that was the name). The hassle with drivers etc was too much of a letdown, next gpu was nvidia and stuck with the since. Sure it cost more, but time is money and sparetime is very valuable - hence I want to spend as little of it as possible battling with drivers and other crap


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> It makes plenty of sense, I find i rather horrifying that you have not figured out what this is about just yet. So lets just give you some help shall we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will most likely be changing your gfx card several times in the lifespan of your monitor. So if you pick a monitor with either Freesync og Gsync (if you care about the technology) then you should always keep in mind what you think will happen with the GPU market in the next 5 years.
> 
> Of course you cannot predict this, if you could then you would be filthy rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However we can all have a gut feeling and an idea to how we think the battle between Nvidia and AMD will turn out.
> 
> I wanted to buy an Acer XB270HU for a long time, the horror stories put me off, I started looking towards Freesync alternatives. A combination of them having issues too and the thought of "tying the knot" with AMD made me wait it out. I think AMD is offering an OK package now, but I feel Nvidia will bulldoze them with their nextgen featuring HBM 2.0.
> 
> Lots of people will feel the opposite, that AMD is gaining on Nvidia. I really enjoy Gsync, but I hate that as things are now you are marrying either Nvidia or AMD for the lifespan of you monitor.


I vaguely understood what you were talking about. I just saw it as so absolutely arrogant and presumptuous that I didn't give it more than one thought. You are assuming I do not know that I am locked into a GPU provider with FreeSync and should be aware of the future of graphics cards so that I am not left with a monitor that is irrelevant. Correct? Maybe instead of assuming I do not know this, maybe you should be patient and learn about me and other users before saying anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I think you are coming off a little too much as a green team fanboy - that being said I have not had an ATI/AMD gpu since my 4870x2 (I think that was the name). The hassle with drivers etc was too much of a letdown, next gpu was nvidia and stuck with the since. Sure it cost more, but time is money and sparetime is very valuable - hence I want to spend as little of it as possible battling with drivers and other crap


Not really. He was basically stating what he felt were facts. Some of it was opinion-based, but it's not the blind arrogance and stubbornness you see from many people, which is what I would call a fanboy. A fanboy is someone who cannot and will not see logic. They have tunnel-vision and refuse to listen. He did not strike me as that. I have heavily disagreed with some of his posts before, but you shouldn't discredit everything someone says because of one untruth or mistake.


----------



## ToTheSun!

It's no BenQ chassis, but it looks better than the XB270HU.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's no BenQ chassis, *but it looks better than the XB270HU.*


That bar wasn't very high to start with....


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> From Asus too or their own contacts in the business. Lol this isn't rocket science, were you born yesterday?


Just because it's not a rocket science I said that I'll believe it when they actually release this monitor on the market, everything else is just speculation. And if you've read the twitter post from tftcentral you'll understand (I hope so) that in the best case scenario we'll have these monitors at some time December *"if that holds true"*. Considering the fact that Asus never keeps their promise on the release date about gaming monitors, we'll most likely have a release date for these monitors next year. It's not a rocket science to understand this.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's no BenQ chassis, *but it looks better than the XB270HU.*
> 
> 
> 
> That bar wasn't very high to start with....
Click to expand...

It really wasn't. I'm just happy they're improving, though.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's no BenQ chassis, but it looks better than the XB270HU.


I went to the toilet and that looked better than the XB270HU.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I went to the toilet and that looked better than the XB270HU.


My toilet looks better than the XB270HU chassis, thank god I don't have to look at the chassis during gaming! Still working up the nerve to.....


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> My toilet looks better than the XB270HU chassis, thank god I don't have to look at the chassis during gaming! Still working up the nerve to.....


You could get some matte electrical tape and stick it over the gloss until your warranty runs out then you could plastidip.


----------



## Teiji

Looks like Acer might get my money with the XB271HU. If the real product looks anything like the pics on their main page, then it'll look badass (edge-to-edge display). Now, hopefully QC will be good. Please don't ruin it Acer.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You could get some matte electrical tape and stick it over the gloss until your warranty runs out then you could plastidip.


Between a bad looking monitor and a ghetto looking monitor...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Between a bad looking monitor and a ghetto looking monitor...


Nah, I will just take it apart when/if I go to do it.

For all I know a less "Gamer" looking equivalent will come out to just replace it. DELL has one coming, but it is a TN panel - so that was out very quickly.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Dell makes the best looking monitors by far. Sleek and modern. Too bad they're more professional than gamer though they are progressing slowly but surely.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Between a bad looking monitor and a ghetto looking monitor...


Sort of but I did it once and unless it is in direct sunlight you don't notice it, and it will not be all reflective and irritating, so better than nothing if you don't want to void warranty.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Dell makes the best looking monitors by far. Sleek and modern. Too bad they're more professional than gamer though they are progressing slowly but surely.


In my opinion, no Dell monitor ever beats the elegance of the BL3201.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Dell makes the best looking monitors by far. Sleek and modern. Too bad they're more professional than gamer though they are progressing slowly but surely.


My wife has the DELL Ultrasharp U2412M, looks great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In my opinion, no Dell monitor ever beats the elegance of the BL3201.


It does look good.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Looks like Acer might get my money with the XB271HU. If the real product looks anything like the pics on their main page, then it'll look badass (edge-to-edge display). Now, hopefully QC will be good. Please don't ruin it Acer.


Is that the same as the XB270HU with a new bezel / stand?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Looks like Acer might get my money with the XB271HU. If the real product looks anything like the pics on their main page, then it'll look badass (edge-to-edge display). Now, hopefully QC will be good. Please don't ruin it Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same as the XB270HU with a new bezel / stand?
Click to expand...

Hopefully with new QC too.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Hopefully with QC too.


FTFY!










I consider myself extremely lucky to have gotten a first batch perfect panel, but I ordered directly from the Acer Store - not sure if that played into it at all.


----------



## StrongForce

Ouch that new predator stand looks horrendous







, as much as I dig a little red like on the ROG (is that retro lighted though







) that's way too much.. but I guess everyone have different tastes !

December.. that would be a long wait


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> But it isn't showing how future games will be done. It is just showing how this one RTS is being done, currently in early Alpha.
> 
> The leaps in logic being performed in this thread are just amazing. Do people actually not expect Nvidia to see DX12 gains? If AMD only is just catching Nvidia with DX12 on AMD and DX11 on Nvidia, what happens when Nvidia does get the DX12 gains it will get?
> 
> We are right back at the same point.
> 
> People in this thread are literally acting like Nvidia won't see gains. Wake the Hell up people. AMD needed a whole new API and their newest hardware just to tie Nvidia on an old API with slightly aged hardware.
> 
> Awesome, AMD is getting great gains in this scenario. Let's just hold our horses until we see more. I want to see AMD with Fabel as well. Although, I don't think we will see enough DX12 titles to really know anytime soon.


That is basically the same logic that has brought some people to the conclusion that iGPUs will eventually be strong enough to make dedicated cards obsolete. Aside from monitor tech actually being released this industry doesn't stand still and gains are usually relative to everything else getting more complex anyways.


----------



## AMDATI

yeah I wouldn't ever try the scratch pad method at all to get rid of the gloss on a bezel, it's just too much surface area for it to turn out evenly, not to mention bezels have at least 3 surfaces, all of which need to not only go in the same direction when scratching, but also be in a straight line from one side to the other, on all sides. that's easier said than done. And it's not really going to be a brushed look, it only looks that way on video. In person, it's going to look more like a scratched look. It works well with the small object in the video, but you're not going to be looking at that for potentially hours a day relatively close by.

matte tape should be good enough, if not, one could also make some kind of mold to go over the front and have it 3d printed.

with the XB271HU coming out soon, the pg279q should be off of everyones radar entirely, because the XB271 looks better and has the same basic features.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> yeah I wouldn't ever try the scratch pad method at all to get rid of the gloss on a bezel, it's just too much surface area for it to turn out evenly, not to mention bezels have at least 3 surfaces, all of which need to not only go in the same direction when scratching, but also be in a straight line from one side to the other, on all sides. that's easier said than done. And it's not really going to be a brushed look, it only looks that way on video. In person, it's going to look more like a scratched look. It works well with the small object in the video, but you're not going to be looking at that for potentially hours a day relatively close by.
> 
> matte tape should be good enough, if not, one could also make some kind of mold to go over the front and have it 3d printed.
> 
> with the XB271HU coming out soon, the pg279q should be off of everyones radar entirely, because the XB271 looks better and has the same basic features.


Worst case scenario I paint it flat.


----------



## duganator

Wonder how soon the prices of the 1440p 144hz monitors will get into the $400s. I want one really bad, but there's no way my girlfriend will let me get one


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I vaguely understood what you were talking about. I just saw it as so absolutely arrogant and presumptuous that I didn't give it more than one thought. You are assuming I do not know that I am locked into a GPU provider with FreeSync and should be aware of the future of graphics cards so that I am not left with a monitor that is irrelevant. Correct? Maybe instead of assuming I do not know this, maybe you should be patient and learn about me and other users before saying anything.
> Not really. He was basically stating what he felt were facts. Some of it was opinion-based, but it's not the blind arrogance and stubbornness you see from many people, which is what I would call a fanboy. A fanboy is someone who cannot and will not see logic. They have tunnel-vision and refuse to listen. He did not strike me as that. I have heavily disagreed with some of his posts before, but you shouldn't discredit everything someone says because of one untruth or mistake.


Team A won 1-0 over Team B yesterday. Telling the truth would be saying team A won over Team B, team A is a better team.
I am not denying that what he says is mostly correct, however if we get back to team A and B - I feel like he came into work the next morning and screamed team A wrecked team B, what a bunch of pussies team B is.

So even though you maybe stating something that are facts or the truth, the matter in which you tell these things, still matter a lot for your credibility


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> with the XB271HU coming out soon, the pg279q should be off of everyones radar entirely, because the XB271 looks better and has the same basic features.


Looks are subjective. Just because you like a gaudy logo on the front appealing to 12-year olds doesn't mean everyone else does too.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Looks are subjective. Just because you like a gaudy logo on the front appealing to 12-year olds doesn't mean everyone else does too.


I'd remove that logo. It's the only thing I hate about the monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I'd remove that logo. It's the only thing I hate about the monitor.


I dunno the stand looks pretty cheap

In my opinion, the Asus looks better, and i dont mean appearance, it looks -built- a bit better than the Acer which from what I've seen still looks rather cheap and nasty..

Could be wrong on that.. but I dunno.. Acer's last round of monitors has had some pretty bad QC problems, Lets hope they fixed that.. Not that Asus did much better...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I dunno the stand looks pretty cheap
> 
> In my opinion, the Asus looks better, and i dont mean appearance, it looks -built- a bit better than the Acer which from what I've seen still looks rather cheap and nasty..
> 
> Could be wrong on that.. but I dunno.. Acer's last round of monitors has had some pretty bad QC problems, Lets hope they fixed that.. Not that Asus did much better...


well I'm using a monitor arm, so none of that matters to me. I don't really like any stock monitor stand. name one monitor today with a good looking stand that has all ergonomics, that list is either going to be zero or short.

the acer looks better, don't confuse the Z35 design with the XB271 design. the only benefit the asus has over the acer is the ability to turn off the power light. but if you look closely at acer's bezel-less design, it's pretty sleek. just look at any G257 monitor....it's a pretty slick design to me, and while it's not exact, it's basically the same thing.










to me this looks cool because it looks like one of those futuristic tech screens you see that roll out of a bar....kinda like one of these...










asus had the same exact QC issues as acer cause they used the same exact panel.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> well I'm using a monitor arm, so none of that matters to me. I don't really like any stock monitor stand. name one monitor today with a good looking stand that has all ergonomics, that list is either going to be zero or short.


Literally Dell but considering you like the look of Acer monitors I don't think you'll agree with me.


----------



## nyk20z3

Picking up a Swift next week hopefully it's a revised current build date version.


----------



## duox

If this could get the original swift price below 500 I'd appreciate it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> If this could get the original swift price below 500 I'd appreciate it.


It won't. There is a big enough gap between them; the PG278Q can be had for just over $650 right now, plus some people actually think TN is better.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It won't. There is a big enough gap between them; the PG278Q can be had for just over $650 right now, plus some people actually think TN is better.


That's why i am jumping on it now because i always felt it was over priced but at the time it made sense because it was unique on the market. Now at $650 it makes a little more sense plus its had time to mature so any issues now are hopefully non existent. IMO its still one of the better looking gaming monitors so i have no desire to even consider the Predator even if its IPS. I don't have time to game like i use to so this monitor once again makes more sense for me. I can still game on a high end attractive monitor when i do have time and also enjoy a higher resolution for just regular browsing etc.

Also wasn't it mentioned some where in this thread that the Swift was updated recently like a V2 ?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> Team A won 1-0 over Team B yesterday. Telling the truth would be saying team A won over Team B, team A is a better team.
> I am not denying that what he says is mostly correct, however if we get back to team A and B - I feel like he came into work the next morning and screamed team A wrecked team B, what a bunch of pussies team B is.
> 
> So even though you maybe stating something that are facts or the truth, the matter in which you tell these things, still matter a lot for your credibility


That is something I agree with you on. This forum, as I found out when I first joined, is full of over-dramatizations. You have to take what people say with a pinch of salt, and don't be presumptuous. Go with it, and listen carefully. The idea of post credibility being called into question due to clear exaggerations is both a fair and unfair thing to do. Again, read the comments here with a pinch of salt. I personally try to remain balanced in my praise or criticism, but it is occasionally difficult when you feel emotionally involved in some way, when it starts touching on grander themes, as is the case with this thread.


----------



## Kennedine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That is something I agree with you on. This forum, as I found out when I first joined, is full of over-dramatizations. You have to take what people say with a pinch of salt, and don't be presumptuous. Go with it, and listen carefully. The idea of post credibility being called into question due to clear exaggerations is both a fair and unfair thing to do. Again, read the comments here with a pinch of salt. I personally try to remain balanced in my praise or criticism, but it is occasionally difficult when you feel emotionally involved in some way, when it starts touching on grander themes, as is the case with this thread.


I hear you, my goal was not to miscredit the guy in other people's eyes - more along the lines of telling him when you overexaggerate like that, then I personally lose all respect and interrest in what he got to say.

People can think what they want and they will - I have been on the verge of just stop posting, because I felt like this was turning into a kindergarden argument.
So once again, the way you relay what you want to say - carries a lot of weight with me and I bet you a lot of other people









Again this is just my humble opinion and outview on communication - feel free to disagree.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kennedine*
> 
> I hear you, my goal was not to miscredit the guy in other people's eyes - more along the lines of telling him when you overexaggerate like that, then I personally lose all respect and interrest in what he got to say.
> 
> People can think what they want and they will - I have been on the verge of just stop posting, because I felt like this was turning into a kindergarden argument.
> So once again, the way you relay what you want to say - carries a lot of weight with me and I bet you a lot of other people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again this is just my humble opinion and outview on communication - feel free to disagree.


I agree with you.

For me, when I first joined OCN, it was to talk about mice. I was confused because some were making these huge claims about how laser mice were the devil and that they would never be able to play with one. I'd then read reviews from competitive gamers who were saying they liked a particular laser mouse. It was hard to see who was right. The reality is, they both were wrong, and they were both right, and I could trust neither. Acceleration in laser mice takes time to get used to. I personally prefer optical sensors, but I know that I could still game with a laser mouse if given a few weeks to practise. In a similar way, as a guitarist, I don't make huge claims saying thin gauge guitar strings are terrible to play on and they suck. They don't suck, and I could play on them if I had to. I'm just used to higher tension. I could quite easily get used to and see the value in lighter gauge strings. What value is their in laser mice? I don't know exactly other than stupidly high DPI, which even optical mice have now. So for me, unless you LIKE acceleration, there is no value in laser mice. But they're cheap, readily available and come in various different shapes. There is simply more choice within a wider budget. This means the mouse has some form of value, even if it is not necessarily performance related.

So my point is, I agree. I unsubscribed to that thread and haven't gone back since. Too much snobbery, not enough perspective.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> If this could get the original swift price below 500 I'd appreciate it.


I've seen them in the 500s on amazon warehouse, but the QC issues scare me away from buying one.


----------



## lexlutha111384

some people actually prefer TN over IPS for gaming? Wow! i just came from a 1080p TN to the Acer predator and i will never go TN again.


----------



## kakik09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> some people actually prefer TN over IPS for gaming? Wow! i just came from a 1080p TN to the Acer predator and i will never go TN again.


There are pretty good TN panels out there though. Good enough that some might consider them over IPS. As long as it's cheaper or has higher refresh rates for the same price as IPS.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> There are pretty good TN panels out there though. Good enough that some might consider them over IPS. As long as it's cheaper or has higher refresh rates for the same price as IPS.


They aren't much cheaper, though. Also, the refresh rate on the PG279Q is 165hz, the Acer XB271HU is rumored to have 150hz and lastly the Acer Z35 which has a 200hz refresh rate. All of them are IPS-panels, which means that TN-panels doesn't have that edge anymore. They do have a lower GTG compared to IPS-panels, though.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Doesn't matter, still all based off one early example.
> 
> While it looks good in that one particular situation, it is just one situation.
> 980 Ti to Fury is absolutely a downgrade.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> But it isn't showing how future games will be done. It is just showing how this one RTS is being done, currently in early Alpha.
> 
> The leaps in logic being performed in this thread are just amazing. *Do people actually not expect Nvidia to see DX12 gains?* If AMD only is just catching Nvidia with DX12 on AMD and DX11 on Nvidia, what happens when Nvidia does get the DX12 gains it will get?
> 
> We are right back at the same point.
> 
> People in this thread are literally acting like Nvidia won't see gains. Wake the Hell up people. AMD needed a whole new API and their newest hardware just to tie Nvidia on an old API with slightly aged hardware.
> 
> Awesome, AMD is getting great gains in this scenario. Let's just hold our horses until we see more. I want to see AMD with Fabel as well. Although, I don't think we will see enough DX12 titles to really know anytime soon.
> 
> *QFT! ... Just sit back and "absorb" the wisdom that is the "Twinkie" ... +RRR's*
Click to expand...

[/quote]

*CONFIRMED! "Twinkie Rules"! ... What did that take Nvidia ... hmmm less than a week!*









Oxide Confirms ... NVIDIA Will Fully Implement Async Compute Via Driver Support!

_Simplified&#8230;
Maxwell 2: Queues in Software, work distributor in software (context switching), Asynchronous Warps in hardware, DMA Engines in hardware, CUDA cores in hardware.
GCN: Queues/Work distributor/Asynchronous Compute engines (ACEs/Graphic Command Processor) in hardware, Copy (DMA Engines) in hardware, CUs in hardware."_

Full Article *HERE*


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> There are pretty good TN panels out there though. Good enough that some might consider them over IPS. As long as it's cheaper or has higher refresh rates for the same price as IPS.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't much cheaper, though. Also, the refresh rate on the PG279Q is 165hz, the Acer XB271HU is rumored to have 150hz and lastly the Acer Z35 which has a 200hz refresh rate. All of them are IPS-panels, which means that TN-panels doesn't have that edge anymore. They do have a lower GTG compared to IPS-panels, though.
Click to expand...

The Z35 is VA, though, and i doubt they can keep average response times on par with TN, which probably makes 200 Hz kind of useless.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The Z35 is VA, though, and i doubt they can keep average response times on par with TN, which probably makes 200 Hz kind of useless.


Agreed. However, how much of a difference will it really make in real time? I doubt it'd be noticeable by most, but since I have not been updating my monitors the way I have other PC components I have no personal experience.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The Z35 is VA, though, and i doubt they can keep average response times on par with TN, which probably makes 200 Hz kind of useless.


Or on par with fast IPS monitors like the XB270HU. It just isn't possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Agreed. However, how much of a difference will it really make in real time? I doubt it'd be noticeable by most, but since I have not been updating my monitors the way I have other PC components I have no personal experience.


I wonder as well. I never used a VA computer monitor. My Vizio HDTV uses a VA panel, most likely a much better SPVA panel compared to the MVA ones used in computer monitors. I notice no ghosting/trailing at all when gaming on it, not even in dark scenes where you'd expect there to be.


----------



## toncij

It is a complex topic, that Async Compute. Also, there are several misconceptions about the whole story.
1. Async compute is the same as parallel compute - wrong, too complex to explain, but wrong
2. FuryX is faster than 980Ti in DX12 games because it supports AC - wrong, Fury X on DX11 is 50% slower than 980Ti and DX12 makes it catch up.
3. AS is critical core and most important feature of DX12 - wrong. It will matter only where games utilize an enormous amount of different compute and graphics shaders (Ashes does that on purpose and only in most massive battles).
-
I'm satisfied with my Swift regarding response times and speed. I'll get Z35 and X34 soon when they become available and am very interested in what it looks like.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> They aren't much cheaper, though. Also, the refresh rate on the PG279Q is 165hz, the Acer XB271HU is rumored to have 150hz and lastly the Acer Z35 which has a 200hz refresh rate. All of them are IPS-panels, which means that TN-panels doesn't have that edge anymore. They do have a lower GTG compared to IPS-panels, though.


I have a TN panel that produces pretty deep blacks, especially if you're in a dim to brightly lit room, the blacks are just black as can be. TN panels don't have the price edge anymore though for sure, since you can get a decent IPS for $150-250. I remember not too long ago you weren't even touching IPS for less than $200, and not even a good one for less than $350.

IPS has definitely overtaken TN, manufacturers pushed them because they were cheap to produce, but with all of the money that was being made in IPS, and the people who didn't want to go back to TN, thankfully TN is slowly but surely being phased out entirely. I mean no one really buys an IPS then goes to upgrade and gets a TN.

IPS is going to be the new TN, and OLED is going to be the new IPS.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I have a TN panel that produces pretty deep blacks, especially if you're in a dim to brightly lit room, the blacks are just black as can be. TN panels don't have the price edge anymore though for sure, since you can get a decent IPS for $150-250. I remember not too long ago you weren't even touching IPS for less than $200, and not even a good one for less than $350.
> 
> IPS has definitely overtaken TN, manufacturers pushed them because they were cheap to produce, but with all of the money that was being made in IPS, and the people who didn't want to go back to TN, thankfully TN is slowly but surely being phased out entirely. I mean no one really buys an IPS then goes to upgrade and gets a TN.
> 
> IPS is going to be the new TN, and OLED is going to be the new IPS.


You think the 4ms reponse time of the fastest 144hz IPS panels is as good as we'll see? Or you think that 4ms could get to 2-3ms before it's over?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> You think the 4ms reponse time of the fastest 144hz IPS panels is as good as we'll see? Or you think that 4ms could get to 2-3ms before it's over?


4ms is closer to the minimum than the average, since as expected manufacturers are generous when rating their product. I don't think response times will get much better for IPS. ULMB and the like are perfect for those wanting faster. My XB270HU has CRT-like motion clarity with ULMB enabled.


----------



## AMDATI

They could potentially get better, but I'm sure they'll find other means of making screens first. OLED for example, has the potential to do 1000Hz or more. We're already seeing true 200Hz screens coming. But we honestly don't need that much, nor can we even drive that much. With resolutions quadrupling the requirements for gaming and, on top of refresh rates also quadrupling it again, processing power really can't keep up to drive say, a 4K screen at 200Hz, so there really is no need to produce those features yet, and probably not for years to come.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> They could potentially get better, but I'm sure they'll find other means of making screens first. OLED for example, has the potential to do 1000Hz or more. We're already seeing true 200Hz screens coming. But we honestly don't need that much, nor can we even drive that much. With resolutions quadrupling the requirements for gaming and, on top of refresh rates also quadrupling it again, processing power really can't keep up to drive say, a 4K screen at 200Hz, so there really is no need to produce those features yet, and probably not for years to come.


Yeah, I care more about other panel techs advancing like VA and OLED. 200 Hz is cool but I'm okay with as low as 90. I'm now more interested in upgrading from measly 1000:1 static contrast and getting away from IPS glow.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, I care more about other panel techs advancing like VA and OLED. 200 Hz is cool but I'm okay with as low as 90. I'm now more interested in upgrading from measly 1000:1 static contrast and getting away from IPS glow.


That will be hard to see. Even Eizo made an IPS instead of VA...


----------



## toncij

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85964-acer-predator-xr341ck/?page=3

LOL, why does MG279Q Asus FreeSync has that enormous lag? Can we expect the same for PG279Q?


----------



## atomicus

I think OLED has other more serious issues it needs to resolve before we start to get too excited about them as gaming monitors. The Hz and black levels aren't the only things that matter. It certainly has amazing potential, but I reckon it will be 2-3 years before we start to see anything genuinely exciting in the OLED arena, at the premium gaming oriented level anyway.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> some people actually prefer TN over IPS for gaming? Wow! i just came from a 1080p TN to the Acer predator and i will never go TN again.


I've actually used a VG248QE for desktop and gaming while having it in LightBoost mode all the time which made the colors/gamma/everything completely out of wack but I found the smoothness so good that I really didn't care. I'm also pretty sure that I'm not as sensitive to wrong colors and gamma, that said I can easily tell the difference between playing a game and watching footage of it on youtube, the colors always feel slightly desaturated. (Unless the youtuber ups the saturation a bit before uploading, JackFrags probably being a good example)

A few months back I got the XB270HU and while it's not the first IPS panel I ever owned the colors feel just right especially after setting the values that TFTCentral specifies for the OSD.


----------



## AlCapwn

Since i had to return my Pg278q since i had all the known problems. I am now back to my 25.5",1920x1200, 60hz Hp monitor.
After i switched back i no longer feel the same joy of gaming as i had before with this screen. Did 144hz, Ulmb/G-sync really change my standards. I feel very confused.

Am i the only one this happen to? i mean with the loss of feeling for gaming.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Since i had to return my Pg278q since i had all the known problems. I am now back to my 25.5",1920x1200, 60hz Hp monitor.
> After i switched back i no longer feel the same joy of gaming as i had before with this screen. Did 144hz, Ulmb/G-sync really change my standards. I feel very confused.
> 
> Am i the only one this happen to? i mean with the loss of feeling for gaming.


I am the same way. After experiencing 144 Hz there is no going back. I am still waiting for that perfect monitor to finally get me off of 1080P. This may be it if it ever comes out.


----------



## AMDATI

I think some ULMB capable monitors separate the brightness settings between it being on/off, so all one has to do after enabling ULMB is to go back and change brightness. Of course it'll always be darker than without it.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Since i had to return my Pg278q since i had all the known problems. I am now back to my 25.5",1920x1200, 60hz Hp monitor.
> After i switched back i no longer feel the same joy of gaming as i had before with this screen. Did 144hz, Ulmb/G-sync really change my standards. I feel very confused.
> 
> Am i the only one this happen to? i mean with the loss of feeling for gaming.


No really. I'm in a limbo now... I have a 5K 60Hz and love it for awesomeness in that part, but also have Swift and love it for speed.







I had ultra-wide and I'm sold on it and have VA and love the depth (saturation) of black - I'm pretty much f***ed because now I know nobody can actually combine all that...


----------



## Rhazer

Hello together,

I'm reading thist thread for weeks now and i'm also exited to buy this monitor when it is released. I just found this video on youtube from asus at the IFA 2015. He says it is supposed to be released in October. I hope this is true







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6ulAZ17oHI he talks about the monitor beginning at 4:53min


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No really. I'm in a limbo now... I have a 5K 60Hz and love it for awesomeness in that part, but also have Swift and love it for speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had ultra-wide and I'm sold on it and have VA and love the depth (saturation) of black - I'm pretty much f***ed because now I know nobody can actually combine all that...


Well, you have all the ingredients... strip everything down and give it a go, see what you can put together. Post back here with your results.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No really. I'm in a limbo now... I have a 5K 60Hz and love it for awesomeness in that part, but also have Swift and love it for speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had ultra-wide and I'm sold on it and have VA and love the depth (saturation) of black - I'm pretty much f***ed because now I know nobody can actually combine all that...


Good lord, what do you do for a living that you can afford all that. That's like $4k in monitors.


----------



## toncij

Hahaha atomicus







@duganator: It's not that much, about half of that. I do GPU computing and lately rendering. Dell website price for 5K is much higher than real prices.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Good lord, what do you do for a living that you can afford all that. That's like $4k in monitors.


Don't ask questions you don't want the answer to. GPU computing is definitely code for something else.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Don't ask questions you don't want the answer to. GPU computing is definitely code for something else.


I'd "gpu compute" to afford that stuff


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85964-acer-predator-xr341ck/?page=3
> 
> LOL, why does MG279Q Asus FreeSync has that enormous lag? Can we expect the same for PG279Q?


all g-sync monitor have <10ms input lag.

no exception for this


----------



## n2k3

Does anyone know how high the ULMB mode will go on the PG279Q? Is it 120hz, 144hz or 165hz now?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Does anyone know how high the ULMB mode will go on the PG279Q? Is it 120hz, 144hz or 165hz now?


It'll be 120 ULMB more than likely.


----------



## AlCapwn

Yeah it should be 120hz ulmb minimum. Since the Acer Xb270hu can now do it at 120hz.


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> It'll be 120 ULMB more than likely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Yeah it should be 120hz ulmb minimum. Since the Acer Xb270hu can now do it at 120hz.


I was hoping it would do 144hz at least since that's what the XB27*1*HU from Acer can do. Although I agree that the 120hz will be minimum for the PG279Q.


----------



## AlCapwn

It would be nice it the Asus could do ULMB in 144hz or more. My personal wish is G-sync AND ULMB at the same time. But i don't think that will happen in the near future or maybe never.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> It would be nice it the Asus could do ULMB in 144hz or more. My personal wish is G-sync AND ULMB at the same time. But i don't think that will happen in the near future or maybe never.


I wonder if it's even possible? Granted I don't really need it on an IPS screen, but I'd like to upgrade to a VA monitor if they had a 1440p 120-144 Hz G-SYNC one and ULMB would be extra useful there.

Granted, if OLED keeps improving then it would provide the best of both worlds.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> [I was hoping it would do 144hz at least since that's what the XB27*1*HU from Acer can do. Although I agree that the 120hz will be minimum for the PG279Q.


Was that officially announced by Acer?


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Was that officially announced by Acer?


Yep, see their press statement, under the *Pixel-Perfect for a Competitive Edge: Predator XB1* section. Although after reading it again, it might be just that it the refresh rate goes up to 144hz?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Was that officially announced by Acer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, see their press statement, under the *Pixel-Perfect for a Competitive Edge: Predator XB1* section. Although after reading it again, it might be just that it the refresh rate goes up to 144hz?
Click to expand...

Most likely. I'd be very happy with 144 Hz ULMB, but i just don't see it happening.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Most likely. I'd be very happy with 144 Hz ULMB, but i just don't see it happening.


I wonder why not. BenQ does it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Most likely. I'd be very happy with 144 Hz ULMB, but i just don't see it happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why not. BenQ does it.
Click to expand...

They do it on their TN monitors, though, which have better response times. But i'd LOVE to be wrong, though.


----------



## AlCapwn

Hey all.

I just purchased the Acer xb270hu from komplett.se and have 45 days free return right. I just had to see what all the fuzz was about









Is there anybody that have any questions about it i will be happy to answer them.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Yeah, when your looking at an all black background, do u see a yellowish hue in the bottom right corner? Or any other areas? A lot of these Acers have been getting backlight bleed. Mine has a little but I don't think it's bad enough to return it


----------



## AlCapwn

With normal daylight or at the nigth? i will take a look later when i get home.

One thing i miss from the old swift is the little led light in the corner. the one that changed color when ever you where using. Ulmb, G-sync.


----------



## sdmf74

Hello everyone, looks like Ill have to join this conversation im in the market to replace an XL2420TE and cant find the perfect 1440p monitor. Im definately not gonna sit around and wait for Asus to
keep pushing back a release date for another year but that panel does look promising.
This was just released from 144hzmonitors. Not sure there is anything new here but Acer is saying November for the XB271HU.
144Hz (150Hz with G-SYNC)

BenQ has hinted on social media about the possible release of a new monitor but that means nothing till I hear something concrete. I would love to switch over to an IPS panel but at this point I just want
a new bigger 1440p 144hz+ monitor, I HATE waiting. Matter of fact first one to market more than likely gets my money. Asus/Dell/Acer/BenQ I really dont want to deal with QC issues and will be sure to buy from somewhere with good return/exchange policies.


----------



## AlCapwn

Well i only had my Acer Xb270hu for 1 day and half of the time i used to update nvidia drivers and figure out the osd menu and such.
I will search for dead pixels, ips glow and what not in the following weekend. for now i can just see i got a panel from May 2015.

I feel the "problem" now is that the screen technology race is booooming.. the screen i have now already have a successor the xb271hu. After next year or so will have another.
The only reason for me to upgrade yet again would be if a monitor could run ulmb and g-sync at the same time.

I have 44 days free tryout. And im 99% sure i will return it for the Asus pg279q. I just don't like the design of the screen. For me it looks really cheap


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Well i only had my Acer Xb270hu for 1 day and half of the time i used to update nvidia drivers and figure out the osd menu and such.
> I will search for dead pixels, ips glow and what not in the following weekend. for now i can just see i got a panel from May 2015.
> 
> I feel the "problem" now is that the screen technology race is booooming.. the screen i have now already have a successor the xb271hu. After next year or so will have another.
> The only reason for me to upgrade yet again would be if a monitor could run ulmb and g-sync at the same time.
> 
> I have 44 days free tryout. And im 99% sure i will return it for the Asus pg279q. I just don't like the design of the screen. For me it looks really cheap


Theoretically, there is no real reason why ULMB would not work with G-Sync since ULMB just strobes backlight matching the refresh and refresh matches the framerate. That doesn't sound like a problem except for needing more processing power in hardware.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Theoretically, there is no real reason why ULMB would not work with G-Sync since ULMB just strobes backlight matching the refresh and refresh matches the framerate. That doesn't sound like a problem except for needing more processing power in hardware.


I would like more discussion on this (not that I can contribute) but I may be on the wrong forum.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would like more discussion on this (not that I can contribute) but I may be on the wrong forum.


I am an engineer, but not an expert on this technology so I may very well not be aware of potential issues; I presume some kind of lag would be introduced, but I'm not sure.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I am an engineer, but not an expert on this technology so I may very well not be aware of potential issues; I presume some kind of lag would be introduced, but I'm not sure.


That was my assumption as well. But how much lag? I should check to see if Blur busters has discussion on this.


----------



## Nicholars

It wouldn't work with Gsync because it is changing the refresh rate constantly so the delay between frames would not be constant?

eg. 1 frame at 60hz would be ~16.7ms, 1 frame at 100hz would be 10ms etc.

So the backlight strobing would have to constantly change as well, it might be possible but probably difficult and it would probably add at least 1 frame of lag + it would also look extremely flickery at anything below 120hz (which is still too flickery for me at 120hz). Imagine the strobing at 40fps, it would be like a slow strobe light and the screen would be extremely dark. Maybe they could do it from 100-165hz, but as I just said, for me at 120hz it looks too flickery already.

BTW ASUS if you read these threads, PLEASE just release this monitor ASAP, get extremely bored of waiting now,


----------



## sdmf74

LOL, I dont think asus visits their own forums


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Theoretically, there is no real reason why ULMB would not work with G-Sync since ULMB just strobes backlight matching the refresh and refresh matches the framerate. That doesn't sound like a problem except for needing more processing power in hardware.


If it were that simple, we would have both right now. Strobing needs a specific timing, AFAIK, that can only be achieved with high and consistent frequencies. Plus, there's the issue of going low on the refresh rate and causing visible flicker.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If it were that simple, we would have both right now. Strobing needs a specific timing, AFAIK, that can only be achieved with high and consistent frequencies. Plus, there's the issue of going low on the refresh rate and causing visible flicker.


If you change the backlight timing, you change the average luminance. That's a much bigger problem that isn't easily solved.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If it were that simple, we would have both right now. Strobing needs a specific timing, AFAIK, that can only be achieved with high and consistent frequencies. Plus, there's the issue of going low on the refresh rate and causing visible flicker.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> If you change the backlight timing, you change the average luminance. That's a much bigger problem that isn't easily solved.


Yep, what I was afraid of.


----------



## Nicholars

So basically you would have a screen that is either dark or bright, flickering or less flickering, constantly changing input lag etc. So overall the experience of Gsync + strobing would probably be horrible unless it was in a narrow range like 120-165hz.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hello everyone, looks like Ill have to join this conversation im in the market to replace an XL2420TE and cant find the perfect 1440p monitor. Im definately not gonna sit around and wait for Asus to
> keep pushing back a release date for another year but that panel does look promising.
> This was just released from 144hzmonitors. Not sure there is anything new here but Acer is saying November for the XB271HU.
> 144Hz (150Hz with G-SYNC)
> 
> BenQ has hinted on social media about the possible release of a new monitor but that means nothing till I hear something concrete. I would love to switch over to an IPS panel but at this point I just want
> a new bigger 1440p 144hz+ monitor, I HATE waiting. Matter of fact first one to market more than likely gets my money. Asus/Dell/Acer/BenQ I really dont want to deal with QC issues and will be sure to buy from somewhere with good return/exchange policies.


If BenQ are about to release an IPS 144hz 1440p FreeSync monitor, I will be mad. I just bought the TN version.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If BenQ are about to release an IPS 144hz 1440p FreeSync monitor, I will be mad. I just bought the TN version.


"Just bought" -> return it? You seem to have a NVIDIA graphics card anyway, you should spring for the XB271HU or PG279Q when they're out, or an XB270HU if you can get a good deal once the others are out.


----------



## Pragmatist

I've never been waiting this long for a product before. I wonder if it's going to be Asus, or Acer that releases their 27" IPS monitors first. I'd almost bet on Acer based on Asus's track record with releasing products, but who knows.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> "Just bought" -> return it? You seem to have a NVIDIA graphics card anyway, you should spring for the XB271HU or PG279Q when they're out, or an XB270HU if you can get a good deal once the others are out.


Bought a Fury at the same time. Trying AMD for a change. Cheaper. The PG279Q could still be a mess anyway. Just because they're delaying doesn't mean it's not going to be problematic. Also, I can't afford either the XB271HU or PG279Q.


----------



## Wattser93

Does anybody have a solid guess as to when this thing is going to launch? I've been ready for a monitor upgrade for awhile and this one is on my short list.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Does anybody have a solid guess as to when this thing is going to launch? I've been ready for a monitor upgrade for awhile and this one is on my short list.


At the IFA 2015 in Berlin they said October, but TFTCentral wrote on Twitter that they expect their review sample for October ... so maybe it's November or December.

btw isn't there a thread for the DX12 topic?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Wonder how soon the prices of the 1440p 144hz monitors will get into the $400s. I want one really bad, but there's no way my girlfriend will let me get one


About the time 120/144 Hz 4K takes off and a bunch of us goobers jump ship to that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> About the time 120/144 Hz 4K takes off and a bunch of us goobers jump ship to that.


The Acer XG270HU is in the $400s. Just under $450 right now.


----------



## Arizonian

Off topic discussion removed - we are in the *ASUS debuts ROG SWIFT PG279Q 144hz IPS and G-SYNC* - and we should remain on that topic.

Thank you.

Monitor comparisons is fine if it's with this one.


----------



## Arachnotronic

It would be nice if ASUS were to actually give a firm release date for this thing.


----------



## atomicus

It's ridiculous given how long ago it was announced, and their multitude of opportunities to say something. Instead they just seem to want to talk about monitors that are even further away from release, instead of drumming up excitement for one that's imminent (or so we hope!).


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's ridiculous given how long ago it was announced, and their multitude of opportunities to say something. Instead they just seem to want to talk about monitors that are even further away from release, instead of drumming up excitement for one that's imminent (or so we hope!).


I'm just as eager for this to release as anyone, currently forced to use a 1080p TN after getting rid of my U2713HM in preparation for this, but if Asus can release this in October I don't think this is a crazy long time from announce to release. It was announced beginning of June and so while it seems like forever for those of us looking for any updates every day, 4-5 months doesn't seem out of line to me. Now if we don't see this till end of November or December then yes, that is much longer that I feel is appropriate for them to have announced in June.


----------



## AlCapwn

Well Asus skipped their version of the Xb270hu and went straight to their Xb271hu version. I am so looking forward to the asus its crazy.. i have "borrowed" the Acer xb270hu and in the game endless space at 1440p at fantastic graphic the colors is unreal... or "realistic" to be exact.. i cant imagine how the Asus will be like.... Christmas comes early this year... (i hope)


----------



## Arachnotronic

AFAIK, the XB270HU/XB271HU/PG279Q all use the same panel, so the differences will be in the non-panel related things (on screen display, industrial design, etc.)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If BenQ are about to release an IPS 144hz 1440p FreeSync monitor, I will be mad. I just bought the TN version.


What you mean THIS one. Been out a while, Im hoping for a G sync version. At least with BenQ there are no QC issues like with *ASUS* & Acer


----------



## AlCapwn

I thought the pg279q and the xb271hu was an updated panel since they both support higher hz? or did they just "overclock" the same panel like the original swift did


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I thought the pg279q and the xb271hu was an updated panel since they both support higher hz? or did they just "overclock" the same panel like the original swift did


The latter.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The latter.


No word on the PG279Q review sample yet I suppose?? Overdue isn't it?


----------



## Inflatable

We'll see.. Personally I think the main differences will not be in the panel, so no real reason to upgrade if you already own a XB270HU.. Unless offcourse looks of the bezel and stand etc is very important to you (but I think those people never bought the XB270HU anyway)..


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> We'll see.. Personally I think the main differences will not be in the panel, so no real reason to upgrade if you already own a XB270HU.. Unless offcourse looks of the bezel and stand etc is very important to you (but I think those people never bought the XB270HU anyway)..


Yeah that would be the definition of a side-grade... and if you have a functioning XB270HU that you're happy with, then you've struck gold so keep it I say! Will probably become a rare antique in years to come lol!


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The latter.


I hope this won't bring back all the problems the original swift had.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I hope this won't bring back all the problems the original swift had.


Considering most bugs were related to the G-Sync module and the current version of G-Sync available is 2 or 3 I think they've fixed a lot of things.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I hope this won't bring back all the problems the original swift had.


The original Swift used a TN panel. The PG279Q and the XB271HU use a totally different IPS panel (well AHVA to be precise), so there's no reason to think there will be any repeat of the Swift's issues. Not that IPS doesn't have it's own problems, and the disaster that was the XB270HU goes to show how bad some of these monitors can be if not QC'd properly. The PG279Q and the XB271HU are using a a slightly tweaked and overclocked (by 25Hz) version of the same panel used in the XB270HU, so far the only monitor to use that particular panel.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Have no time to look over the last 30 pages but any new news?


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The original Swift used a TN panel. The PG279Q and the XB271HU use a totally different IPS panel (well AHVA to be precise), so there's no reason to think there will be any repeat of the Swift's issues. Not that IPS doesn't have it's own problems, and the disaster that was the XB270HU goes to show how bad some of these monitors can be if not QC'd properly. The PG279Q and the XB271HU are using a a slightly tweaked and overclocked (by 25Hz) version of the same panel used in the XB270HU, so far the only monitor to use that particular panel.


Well i guess I'm just worried. Went from 60hz to the Swift. Then that failed. So i went back to 60hz. Now i have the xb270hu for 45 days. but i will return it as soon as the Swift (2) is out.
I just hope that this will not be a flop again.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Well i guess I'm just worried. Went from 60hz to the Swift. Then that failed. So i went back to 60hz. Now i have the xb270hu for 45 days. but i will return it as soon as the Swift (2) is out.
> I just hope that this will not be a flop again.


Yeah the Swift definitely had problems, as does the XB270HU... I somehow think it's naive of us to think the PG279Q will go against the tide of almost every new monitor release these days and be the flawless perfect monitor that we all want... but if you're able to get a good one, there's not much else that will touch it for a while yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What you mean THIS one. Been out a while, Im hoping for a G sync version. At least with BenQ there are no QC issues like with *ASUS* & Acer


That's the panel I bought, but it's not IPS, it's TN. I was concerned that they were going to release an IPS version very soon for only €100 more. That would be a pain in my ass.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's the panel I bought, but it's not IPS, it's TN. I was concerned that they were going to release an IPS version very soon for only €100 more. That would be a pain in my ass.


It would indeed, but I've heard no mention or rumour of this at all, so I think you're safe.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It would indeed, but I've heard no mention or rumour of this at all, so I think you're safe.


BenQ are known for TN gaming panels anyway.


----------



## toncij

I think they can't avoid expected panel issues, if any, but quality of other things remains to be seen. Hopefully, PG279Q is just an IPS replacement to Swift since 348Q will probably be what X34 is, a force overclocked 60Hz panel, an issue in itself. So, until we get Samsung 100Hz VA panels ready and new monitors or panels from other manufacturers, we're going to be stuck with this one. Hopefully it is a good one.

Swift, a TN one I have from early 2015 date, works flawlessly. I expect PG279Q to also be a good bet if you wait a next batch, to iron out initial batch problems.


----------



## sdmf74

Newegg is selling the Acer XB270HU bprz (IPS) monitor for $599, except they will ship you the TN panel. Their webpage is wrong. Looks like Amazon did the same thing. All the retailers are getting confused
over the sku's. I worked in an (ultimate) Electronics warehouse before Its not rocket science if you pay attention. Newegg should know better.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I think they can't avoid expected panel issues, if any, but quality of other things remains to be seen. Hopefully, PG279Q is just an IPS replacement to Swift since 348Q will probably be what X34 is, a force overclocked 60Hz panel, an issue in itself. So, until we get Samsung 100Hz VA panels ready and new monitors or panels from other manufacturers, we're going to be stuck with this one. Hopefully it is a good one.
> 
> Swift, a TN one I have from early 2015 date, works flawlessly. I expect PG279Q to also be a good bet if you wait a next batch, to iron out initial batch problems.


Yeah i think i had one of the first one because..dang.. i had ALL the problems there was with this screen.. Still i was so sad to return it


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's the panel I bought, but it's not IPS, it's TN. *I was concerned that they were going to release an IPS version very soon for only €100 more*. That would be a pain in my ass.


They did release a 27" 2k AHVA/IPS panel here, but its not a gaming monitor its for photography 5ms GtG


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> They did release a 27" 2k AHVA/IPS panel here, but its not a gaming monitor its for photography 5ms GtG


Yeah, saw that one. There really aren't many 1440p gaming monitors with high refresh rates available, and it's sad. With that, I'm truly excited for the PG279Q. I don't have extremely high hopes for its QC, but damn, I can't imagine you'd need a new monitor from that for many years if you were sent a good one. Sadly, I really just can't justify the price tag for a 980ti and a PG279Q. I think the prices are too much right now. It's a compromise, but a Fury and a FreeSync TN gaming panel is something I can actually afford without seriously taking a notch out of my savings.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Yeah i think i had one of the first one because..dang.. i had ALL the problems there was with this screen.. Still i was so sad to return it


I had one of the first Swifts too, back in spring/summer 2014. Unfortunately, that one was full of problems and I've returned it. It could not even maintain once set up refresh, but was switching back to 60 on every application change. I gave it a shot earlier, about 2 months ago and got a perfect panel. It is a TN, but it is the best we get so far if you don't count XB270H which seems to be getting better too in later batches.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I had one of the first Swifts too, back in spring/summer 2014. Unfortunately, that one was full of problems and I've returned it. It could not even maintain once set up refresh, but was switching back to 60 on every application change. I gave it a shot earlier, about 2 months ago and got a perfect panel. It is a TN, but it is the best we get so far if you don't count XB270H which seems to be getting better too in later batches.


I've called so many places trying to find a xb270hu on display, just to see for myself if I can trust that 4ms to not be an issue ghosting wise. No one seems to have it on display though, only sealed retail boxes. Some people say it's fine compared to their previous 1ms monitors, some people say the ghosting is obvious by a slight bit. I have a perfect Swift like you (in one of the early batches oddly enough), and its just hard to let it go. Could go in and exchange freely at microcenter right now for a XB270hu, and as much as I hate looking at this medium anti-glare coating my paranoia of 4ms is just too strong.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I've called so many places trying to find a xb270hu on display, just to see for myself if I can trust that 4ms to not be an issue ghosting wise. No one seems to have it on display though, only sealed retail boxes. Some people say it's fine compared to their previous 1ms monitors, some people say the ghosting is obvious by a slight bit. I have a perfect Swift like you (in one of the early batches oddly enough), and its just hard to let it go. Could go in and exchange freely at microcenter right now for a XB270hu, and as much as I hate looking at this medium anti-glare coating my paranoia of 4ms is just too strong.


Gone are the days when I was playing Quake competitively, so tbh, never had problems with slow "5-15ms" IPSes so far in Battlefield or Call of Duty....


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Gone are the days when I was playing Quake competitively, so tbh, never had problems with slow "5-15ms" IPSes so far in Battlefield or Call of Duty....


Same here, used to be a hardcore FPS gamer (Quake, UT and CS), but not anymore, just casual gamer now.. I used to be on oldskool CRT's then went LCD when that got faster.. Now I went from a 1ms display to the XB270HU which is 4ms and tbh I never noticed any difference at all..


----------



## atomicus

1ms to 4ms will not be picked up by the vast majority of gamers. Super competitive ones who literally spend 18 hours a day in front of their screens playing Quake, UT etc... maybe, but for the rest of us it's highly unlikely, so really not worth worrying about.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Same here, used to be a hardcore FPS gamer (Quake, UT and CS), but not anymore, just casual gamer now.. When I I used to be on oldskool CRT's then went LCD when that got faster.. Now I went from a 1ms display to the XB270HU which is 4ms and tbh I never noticed any difference at all..


I can attest to this as well - Not seeing any difference going from the 1ms rating of the VG248QE to the 4ms rating of the XB270HU.


----------



## toncij

What could actually have an impact is the black level. I may notice black level and panel uniformity on my Swift is better than on any of IPS screens I had, and I had many, always UltraSharp Dell, NEC Spectra, Eizo ..


----------



## AlCapwn

I to cannot see the difference from my old pg278q's 1ms to my xb270hu's 4ms. If i had them side by side then perhaps. It also differ from person to person.


----------



## toncij

I did play Battlefield and Call of Duty in amateur matches being at the top often so I don't think for anyone but professionals that matters. And that I did on Dell UP2711H - a very slow panel to be frank.


----------



## Nicholars

Removed


----------



## sdmf74

Not sure if this is news to anyone but the DELL S2716DG is DUE OCTOBER 20TH for $799. I may just get it instead of waiting and worrying about issues. Im sure the Dell will be a solid
monitor. They already have a driver posted on their website


----------



## Cedimedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not sure if this is news to anyone but the DELL S2716DG is DUE OCTOBER 20TH for $799. I may just get it instead of waiting and worrying about issues. Im sure the Dell will be a solid
> monitor. They already have a driver posted on their website


Ya but it's most likely TN, and for that price i would rather get the PG278Q which is alot cheaper now.


----------



## sdmf74

yeah 799 is pushin it for a TN panel, Thats just msrp though. Id pay 699 for it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> yeah 799 is pushin it for a TN panel, Thats just msrp though. Id pay 699 for it.


That's not just pushing it, that's 100% unacceptable especially when there are IPS offerings in the same price range with the same features.


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah IPS offerings with a list of issues a mile long. If I can get a monitor with zero issues like my 24" Benq in a 27" 2k g sync I dont care if its TN or IPS I just dont wanna deal with issues especially afer the return/exchange period. We shouldnt have to pay a premium for that but look what Asus was charging for the swift.
I trust Dell and Benq way more than Asus and Acer at this point.


----------



## Cedimedi

I'd rather get Dell than an Asus these days after their horrible QC and support.
If it would be IPS, i would buy it over the PG279Q in a heartbeat.


----------



## atomicus

It's a shame that looks like it will be a TN panel. Dell are missing a trick here not releasing a direct IPS competitor for the XB270HU/PG279Q... they'd clean up!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's a shame that looks like it will be a TN panel. Dell are missing a trick here not releasing a direct IPS competitor for the XB270HU/PG279Q... they'd clean up!


How would they "clean up"? They're using someone else's panels. If QC issues happen at the assembly line, their monitors won't be any better. There's a reason Asus hasn't released their version yet.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How would they "clean up"? They're using someone else's panels. If QC issues happen at the assembly line, their monitors won't be any better. There's a reason Asus hasn't released their version yet.


Dell make money from selling their monitors. That's how business works. You pay money for a Dell monitor... Dell get money for it. It's called economics. Whoever makes the panel also gets money, so yes, they win also. Dell have a reputation to uphold and they will not accept crappy panels if the problems with them are at the source... they will put pressure on the panel manufacturers to provide them with a quality product. The customer will come to recognise that Dell offer the superior product because they don't put crappy panels in their monitors, therefore more customers will buy them. Now go back to the beginning of this post to see what happens next...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How would they "clean up"? They're using someone else's panels. If QC issues happen at the assembly line, their monitors won't be any better. There's a reason Asus hasn't released their version yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Dell make money from selling their monitors. That's how business works. You pay money for a Dell monitor... Dell get money for it. It's called economics. Whoever makes the panel also gets money, so yes, they win also. Dell have a reputation to uphold and they will not accept crappy panels if the problems with them are at the source... they will put pressure on the panel manufacturers to provide them with a quality product. The customer will come to recognise that Dell offer the superior product because they don't put crappy panels in their monitors, therefore more customers will buy them. Now go back to the beginning of this post to see what happens next...
Click to expand...

You're assuming, then, that other monitor brands, such as Asus and Eizo, don't care about QC, but, for no reason, decided to delay their version indefinitely.

Because, you know, Dell is in the business of making money, but Asus and Eizo are not.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're assuming, then, that other monitor brands, such as Asus and Eizo, don't care about QC, but, for no reason, decided to delay their version indefinitely.
> 
> Because, you know, Dell is in the business of making money, but Asus and Eizo are not.


I don't doubt Acer want to make money, but they are happy to do so at the expense of both their reputation and the consumer in a devil may care approach to monitor sales simply because they can... they have the ability through AUO (who they own) to put out an in-demand monitor made as cheaply as possible without QC'ing, and therefore capitalise on the fact they're the only ones offering it. That's certainly how it appears. Who knows why Asus are taking their sweet time with the PG279Q, and Eizo with theirs... they haven't said. There was speculation in might be due to some exclusivity thing where Acer had the sole rights on the panel due to owning AUO, but who knows. It may be why Dell don't seem to be going with this panel either, and their just announced G-Sync is a TN panel (it seems).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I don't doubt Acer want to make money, but they are happy to do so at the expense of both their reputation and the consumer in a devil may care approach to monitor sales simply because they can... they have the ability through AUO (who they own) to put out an in-demand monitor made as cheaply as possible without QC'ing, and therefore capitalise on the fact they're the only ones offering it. That's certainly how it appears. Who knows why Asus are taking their sweet time with the PG279Q, and Eizo with theirs... they haven't said. There was speculation in might be due to some exclusivity thing where Acer had the sole rights on the panel due to owning AUO, but who knows. It may be why Dell don't seem to be going with this panel either, and their just announced G-Sync is a TN panel (it seems).


Exactly. Not only does Acer have priority, but they, like you said, don't seem to have QC as the primordial aspect for their monitors. Dell is, very obviously, very renowned and has a great reputation, but so do Eizo and Asus. That's why Dell couldn't probably do more than propose to buy a batch of high quality panels from AUO and wait for them. And if they managed to buy into being next in line, they'd have to sell their model at a higher price.


----------



## sdmf74

Sounds like a whole lot of speculation goin on here which is fine but I had to laugh when I read comments such as Asus hasnt released their version yet because of their quality control








You dont seriously believe that do you? Their first one took what a year to release after numerous launch dates came and went, was that due to their strict QC also?
Asus is definately in the business to make money the problem is thats all they seem to care about these days. Back to quality control when you release a motherboard & front base device touting them for unrivaled sound
quality and then solder in resistors and grounds where there shouldnt be any causing major noise interference on one device and a super loud pop every startup on the other, you have a serious
case of failed QC not to mention design implementation. I know its slightly off topic but were talking about a $350 (Z97 chipset) motherboard. What did they do during testing just make sure it boots up the first time
and not reboot it once cause if they had (with speakers hooked up) they would have heard the loud pop. They knew but they sold it anyway and if I remenber correctly it was delayed too (M7F).

Same goes for Asus "great" reputation, if they have a positive reputation still at all it is fading fast just visit any forum on the web, I hear more badmouthing about Asus than just about any other company and its not just about their swift monitor.
Im sure thats not due to them making extreme promises, charging a premium and following thru on said promises. I havent even mentioned their customer service/RMA dept, oh boy








As for Acer im not sure they ever built a reputation to demolish lol.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Sounds like a whole lot of speculation goin on here which is fine but I had to laugh when I read comments such as Asus hasnt released their version yet because of their quality control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont seriously believe that do you? Their first one took what a year to release after numerous launch dates came and went, was that due to their strict QC also?
> Asus is definately in the business to make money the problem is thats all they seem to care about these days. Back to quality control when you release a motherboard & front base device touting them for unrivaled sound
> quality and then solder in resistors and grounds where there shouldnt be any causing major noise interference on one device and a super loud pop every startup on the other, you have a serious
> case of failed QC not to mention design implementation. I know its slightly off topic but were talking about a $350 (Z97 chipset) motherboard. What did they do during testing just make sure it boots up the first time
> and not reboot it once cause if they had (with speakers hooked up) they would have heard the loud pop. They knew but they sold it anyway and if I remenber correctly it was delayed too (M7F).
> 
> Same goes for Asus "great" reputation, if they have a positive reputation still at all it is fading fast just visit any forum on the web, I hear more badmouthing about Asus than just about any other company and its not just about their swift monitor.
> Im sure thats not due to them making extreme promises, charging a premium and following thru on said promises. I havent even mentioned their customer service/RMA dept, oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Acer im not sure they ever built a reputation to demolish lol.


So, that's settled, then. The alternative to delaying the release due to QC is simply because they like to waste time and not make money. Thank you. That's a much more reasonable assumption than making sure everything's up to minimum standards.


----------



## sdmf74

You would have to ask them I dont work for Asus but from where im at it seems they are makin tons of money. Doesnt appear that they bought premium panels so they must have got em cheap. How are they not makin money they sure arent passing the savings on to their customers. And if you consider the swift up to minimum standards I would hate to see their version of a substandard monitor.
In my previous post I *agreed* they were in it to make money and then stated facts from my two most recent purchases. Why does it offend you that they sold me two defective products. If anyone should be offended its me.I made no unreasonable assumptions.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Why does it offend you that they sold me two defective products. If anyone should be offended its me.I made no unreasonable assumptions.


I'm not sure why you'd assume i'm offended. The comment chain started because atomicus said Dell would just release a nearly flawless product faster or as fast as Asus and Eizo. I decided to point out that there's a reason why Eizo and Asus are "late" with their version and that Dell wouldn't be able to catch up or get ahead without marking up their price due to increased costs. Now, the way i see it, the only 2 reasons why they could be late to the market, especially considering Acer is about to release its 2nd iteration, is either AUO giving Acer absolute priority that, apparently, lasts for half a year on every single panel they made or the fact that Asus and Eizo are not willing to accept releasing monitors with the amount of problems the average XB270HU has shipped with.

Regardless of which of the 2 scenarios is true, Dell wouldn't be able to do any better, and that's all i pointed out with my post. You're the one who joined the conversation with your anecdotal experience with Asus products.

I don't have a single doubt in my mind that the S2716DG will be better and have less issues at launch than the PG278Q, mostly because i agree that Dell releases high quality products when the price is right, but they're 1.5 years late and putting their MSRP at $800. So, i mean, they'd BETTER release a good product.


----------



## toncij

Swift I had from the first batch was faulty. Swift I have now is great. So... it depends. I seriously doubt they're taking time to chill and get some sunshine; it is probably more in the lines of production problems. Also, Dell has been putting crap into their monitors too (remember Citad... I mean UP3214Q). I don't trust any of them, Dell also had worst support ever. I never had an Acer, but bugs, hair, used condoms... (ok that is a joke) and similar findings in a monitor is something that is being spread on the forums. Also X34 comes not with "100Hz" but "up to 100Hz", which is a bit lame.

Sit and wait. If PG279Q is good and comes before 2016 that will be great.

And then yet another problem: buying a monitor for a short period like you buy graphics cards is a bad call IMHO.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Also, Dell has been putting crap into their monitors too (remember Citad... I mean UP3214Q).


Could you elaborate on that? You've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Could you elaborate on that? You've piqued my curiosity.


As you know, I've exchanged a dozen monitors in only the last year, in my quest to get a perfect one, aiming for high-PPI. Well, UP3214Q was my first 4K and that was the abomination of a monitor from the inside. While it had a godlike IGZO-IPS panel from Sharp (unprecedented quality) inside components, being precise scaler and processing for MST and 4K, was utter crap from cheapest possible source. The end result was abysmal performance of the firmware, compatibility issues and finally an error in signal processing that just draw a huge red line on my screen one day. I ended up returning it for a refund.

The best is their support: they've refused to send a replacement using courier service (DHL, Overseas, FedEx) instead of through their contracted retailer (amateur, awful company I didn't want to deal with) even when I offered I'll gladly pay for it myself.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Damn, that sucks. I guess it's just wise to stay away from monitors with MST, generally speaking; less things that can go wrong.


----------



## atomicus

There will always be horror stories for every manufacturer though... no one gets it right all the time. But when you take everything in to account, the general consensus is that Dell and Eizo are two of the best monitor manufacturers for quality QC'd products and good after sales support, not to mention solid warranties. The same simply cannot be said for the likes of Acer and Asus. I'd bet my house on a poll having Dell/Eizo come out on top if people had a choice of buying a 144Hz IPS G-Sync screen.

What's more perplexing though is that this panel, the AUO M270DAN02.3 IS actually being used in another Asus monitor that you can buy... the Freesync MG279Q... so unless that exclusivity involves the use of G-Sync, Acer can't have the monopoly on it. The Eizo monitor using this panel (Foris FS2735) is also Freesync. The Dell S2716DG looks set to be a TN panel, same as the original Swift. There would nothing stopping them from using the IPS panel that I'm aware of, but for reasons unknown they are choosing not to. I can't believe it's because they don't think the panel is very good... if Eizo are using it, Dell certainly wouldn't think twice, so there must be other reasons.


----------



## atomicus

OCUK (in the UK) have just put up the PG279Q on their website for pre-order at a price of £750, release date 11th November. They've also got the PG27AQ (4K) and PG348Q (21:9).

Confirmed no 3D Vision on the PG279Q.


----------



## toncij

PG279Q might be a very nice screen, but compared to MG279Q it seems that Nvidia users are paying a +50% price premium for the same tech.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> PG279Q might be a very nice screen, but compared to MG279Q it seems that Nvidia users are paying a +50% price premium for the same tech.


Yup, G-Sync has a silly premium, but it's only because the manufacturers have to pay for it themselves, so they pass that cost on to the end user. But if you're in the Nvidia camp, what choice do you have? Not a level playing field that's for sure.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> the general consensus is that Dell and Eizo are two of the best monitor manufacturers for quality QC'd products and good after sales support, not to mention solid warranties.


You're not kidding. A friend of mine who owns a setup of three FS2333 had one of them kind of die. It wasn't covered by warranty anymore, but he decided to call Eizo anyway. They promptly told him they'd send tech support to his house to assess the problem in 24 hours. After that, they decided to replace his unit, even though they didn't have to.

I like Eizo as a company, and that's why i originally decided to wait for their model with this panel, but their "winter" release date is kind of vague. If the XB271HU and PG279Q are here in November, like you mentioned, and are free of major issues, i'll probably buy either.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're not kidding. A friend of mine who owns a setup of three FS2333 had one of them kind of die. It wasn't covered by warranty anymore, but he decided to call Eizo anyway. They promptly told him they'd send tech support to his house to assess the problem in 24 hours. After that, they decided to replace his unit, even though they didn't have to.
> 
> I like Eizo as a company, and that's why i originally decided to wait for their model with this panel, but their "winter" release date is kind of vague. If the XB271HU and PG279Q are here in November, like you mentioned, and are free of major issues, i'll probably buy either.


Yeah, I had a similar experience with Eizo just shy of 5 years in to ownership and they replaced my panel without question, and did so within less than a week! Couldn't believe it at the time.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah, I had a similar experience with Eizo just shy of 5 years in to ownership and they replaced my panel without question, and did so within less than a week! Couldn't believe it at the time.


The worst thing here is that Dell in my case of problem with UP3214Q wanted to replace it, they even sent a unit, but their retailer decided to keep it and not send it further (unless I send them the faulty one back, the only at that time) and Dell didn't feel like pressing them even with me covering the shipment cost. So, Dell is nice, Eizo is nice and tbh Asus was nice so far (never used Acer, maybe they're nice too?).

But. As someone who doesn't stick to a certain brand of GPUs, I'm not sure if I can justify buying a single-card display. We shall see what future brings...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> OCUK (in the UK) have just put up the PG279Q on their website for pre-order at a price of £750, release date 11th November. They've also got the PG27AQ (4K) and PG348Q (21:9).
> 
> Confirmed no 3D Vision on the PG279Q.


Nice find, I wonder when the XB271HU is supposed to be released, it might be sooner than the PG279Q. There's basically no reason to get the PG279Q over the XB271HU if it gets released sooner, and I like Acers frameless design more.

Notes/FAQ:
*- 165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!*
- 3x NVIDIA GeForce GTX660Ti BOOST GPU or higher in 3-way SLI configuration are needed, or GPU with 3x DP connectors for surround mode.
- Driver version 355.60 already released for all G-SYNC-supported graphics cards. If you are using GTX 9 series graphics cards, you can download 355.60 or latest version from NVIDIA website.
NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ Technology only works with NVIDIA's graphic cards. Other GPUs are NOT able to support this technology.
- NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ Technology automatically scales up your contents displayed to 2560 x 1440. The DisplayPort supports 2560 x 1440 up to 165Hz. The HDMI only supports 2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz.
- The ROG SWIFT PG279Q can support G-SYNC Surround (3x SWIFT PG279Q) up to 7680 x 1440 (*Driver version 355.60 already released for all G-SYNC-supported graphics cards. If you are using GTX 9 series graphics cards, you can download 355.60 or latest version from NVIDIA website.)
- PG279Q does NOT support NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ .
*- NVIDIA ® Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Technology works only at 85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz.*

No ULMB at 144hz.... oh well. It's worth noting that 165hz won't work with GTX 700 series cards, and that it'll only support upto 120hz.. Makes you wonder if Acers version has the same limitations.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> OCUK (in the UK) have just put up the PG279Q on their website for pre-order at a price of £750, release date 11th November. They've also got the PG27AQ (4K) and PG348Q (21:9).
> 
> Confirmed no 3D Vision on the PG279Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find, I wonder when the XB271HU is supposed to be released, it might be sooner than the PG279Q. There's basically no reason to get the PG279Q over the XB271HU if it gets released sooner, and I like Acers frameless design more.
> 
> Notes/FAQ:
> *- 165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!*
> - 3x NVIDIA GeForce GTX660Ti BOOST GPU or higher in 3-way SLI configuration are needed, or GPU with 3x DP connectors for surround mode.
> - Driver version 355.60 already released for all G-SYNC-supported graphics cards. If you are using GTX 9 series graphics cards, you can download 355.60 or latest version from NVIDIA website.
> NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ Technology only works with NVIDIA's graphic cards. Other GPUs are NOT able to support this technology.
> - NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ Technology automatically scales up your contents displayed to 2560 x 1440. The DisplayPort supports 2560 x 1440 up to 165Hz. The HDMI only supports 2560 x 1440 @ 60Hz.
> - The ROG SWIFT PG279Q can support G-SYNC Surround (3x SWIFT PG279Q) up to 7680 x 1440 (*Driver version 355.60 already released for all G-SYNC-supported graphics cards. If you are using GTX 9 series graphics cards, you can download 355.60 or latest version from NVIDIA website.)
> - PG279Q does NOT support NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ .
> *- NVIDIA ® Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Technology works only at 85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz.*
> 
> No ULMB at 144hz.... oh well. It's worth noting that 165hz won't work with GTX 700 series cards, and that it'll only support upto 120hz..
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. If ULMB maxes out at 120 Hz, i think the XB271HU will be a good alternative at 700 euros. I had high hopes for this one, but i don't think 21 Hz justifies the premium.


----------



## overvolted

lol I guess I'm too cynical now days... my spidey senses tell me that last part about the 700 series not being compatible with 165hz is a cheap dirty trick to try and get 780 Ti owners to not wait for Pascal


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Thanks for the info. If ULMB maxes out at 120 Hz, i think the XB271HU will be a good alternative at 700 euros. I had high hopes for this one, but i don't think 21 Hz justifies the premium.


Yeah, also the XB271HU is supposed to support up to 150hz, which makes it just 15hz lesser. Like you just said, price and "availability" makes it the better choice.

Sorce: http://www.pcgamer.com/acers-new-g-sync-monitors-include-ultrawide-z35-overclockable-to-200hz/

The XB271HU is a 27-inch IPS monitor with a resolution of 2560 x 1440 and a refresh rate of up to 150Hz (with a 30 Hz minimum). There aren't any discernible differences that we can see on the datasheet between this model and the XB270HU except a slightly higher refresh, which we said is the best gaming monitor currently available. They're clearly similar, though the XB271HU has Acer's new Predator branding. We won't know if there are some particular internal differences until the new monitors are available.

The XB271HU is obviously a promising display, though, with a 4ms response time, a brightness of 350cd/m2, a 1000:1 contrast ratio, 16.7 million colors, two 2W speakers, and it weighs in at 6.6kg.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> OCUK (in the UK) have just put up the PG279Q on their website for pre-order at a price of £750, release date 11th November. They've also got the PG27AQ (4K) and PG348Q (21:9).
> 
> Confirmed no 3D Vision on the PG279Q.


Yep, glad I personally didn't bother waiting for this monitor. £750 is out of my budget. The Eizo still interests me though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> lol I guess I'm too cynical now days... my spidey senses tell me that last part about the 700 series not being compatible with 165hz is a cheap dirty trick to try and get 780 Ti owners to not wait for Pascal


I agree.


----------



## LogiTekkers

£750









Think i'll wait until its been out for a month or tw...see what the QC is like


----------



## toncij

750 GBP for PG279Q, 1200 GBP for 348Q... Oh, come on Asus, cut the... LOL. No way. 900 series only thing is fine, there is a reason for that, but the price of both is a joke.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 750 GBP for PG279Q, 1200 GBP for 348Q... Oh, come on Asus, cut the... LOL. *No way. 900 series only thing is fine, there is a reason for that,* but the price of both is a joke.


What is the reason besides them not wanting to support older cards to push sales on their newer cards? AMD vs nVidia aside. nVidia is known for dropping support on their older cards, which AMD doesn't, or not to the same extent at least.


----------



## AlCapwn

Finally some news on the PG279Q. But i hope this is not the final specs. I will wait for the official Asus information


----------



## sdmf74

Wait what $1150+ for a 27" monitor? What is Asus smoking thats crazy, thats nearly double the price of certain current 4k g sync monitors.
Does it come with a gtx 980


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Wait what $1150+ for a 27" monitor? What is Asus smoking thats crazy, thats nearly double the price of certain current 4k g sync monitors.
> Does it come with a gtx 980


Converting £ to $ never works out like that. First off it's £625 without VAT but it's indeed expensive compared with what we have seen so far.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Wait what $1150+ for a 27" monitor? What is Asus smoking thats crazy, thats nearly double the price of certain current 4k g sync monitors.
> Does it come with a gtx 980


It won't be that much. It'll be more like $750-800, at a guess. The UK has VAT added, has to factor in additional shipping costs, and the dealers also have make their markup. Overclockers are rarely the cheapest option in genereal. The EVGA Classified 980ti on Newegg is $700. It's £630 on Overclockers. If the PG279Q is £750 on Overclockers, I imagine Newegg price will be around $800 or something like that.


----------



## sdmf74

Right on, still expensive though but hey they got away with selling the first one for $800. Honestly if it turns out to be a quality monitor without all the issues that has plagued recent ones I will pay $750-$800.
Still wanna see how the others turn out though.


----------



## RedM00N

Question as it relates to this monitor. Would ULMB @ 120hz push a better image clarity than 165hz w/ no ULMB?

Anyway, Its either this monitor or the XB271HU for me(unless there are other upcoming contenders). Who ever delivers the better product wins my wallet


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Question as it relates to this monitor. Would ULMB @ 120hz push a better image clarity than 165hz w/ no ULMB?
> 
> Anyway, Its either this monitor or the XB271HU for me(unless there are other upcoming contenders). Who ever delivers the better product wins my wallet


With fast paced movement in games I find ULMB to be far superior. However, if you can't maintain the framerate then G-Sync is better.


----------



## OleMortenF

If that price is correct, I'll probably go with the new Acer Predator XB271HU instead.
I was really excited for the PG279Q, but thats just way too much money.
Thats $1250 here in Norway while the Acer is estimated at $799.99


----------



## AlCapwn

Is everything expensive in Norway? Im Danish but live in Sweden now. Sweden and Denmark have almost the exact same price. I knew that most things was expensive in Norway but not hardware.

Comparing komplett.se with Dk and Se the prices are almost the same?


----------



## OleMortenF

Yeah most things are, but hardware should be around the same as Sweden and Denmark, but if its £749.99 it will probably cost around 10 000KR Norwegian Krone.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Is everything expensive in Norway? Im Danish but live in Sweden now. Sweden and Denmark have almost the exact same price. I knew that most things was expensive in Norway but not hardware.
> 
> Comparing komplett.se with Dk and Se the prices are almost the same?


Yes, everything is more expensive in Norway. However, they get paid more as well. Many of them come to Sweden to shop, though. It's the damn oil money.


----------



## AlCapwn

You can't just change the currency like that. Plus if they really sell the Swift 2 for 10.000kr i can't see many people buying it. That's almost 2 x the price of the Gtx 980.


----------



## Waro

Should be 999€ ... maybe a bit less caused by Acers competitors.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yes, everything is more expensive in Norway. However, they get paid more as well. Many of them come to Sweden to shop, though. It's the damn oil money.


Yeah but don't you have all that Ikea money in Sweden lol?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Question as it relates to this monitor. Would ULMB @ 120hz push a better image clarity than 165hz w/ no ULMB?


165 Hz G-sync will look more fluid, but 120 Hz ULMB will look sharper during motion. The difference in motion fluidity is perceptible to a pretty considerable amount of people, but so is the difference in motion clarity.

You have to decide which you value the most.


----------



## ahnafakeef

THIS: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=17&catid=948

Also, do we know what panel they're using in the PG27AQ, and if we should expect QC issues? Any info would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Also, do we know what panel they're using in the PG27AQ, and if we should expect QC issues? Any info would be really appreciated. Thank you.


Because Asus is claiming 4ms response time on the PG27AQ (not because response time claims by makers are accurate, but because the figure is commensurate with the panels used in the 144 Hz models), it's probably an AHVA panel, opposed to an IPS or PLS panel. If we're lucky, it'll have pretty good response times for a 60 Hz panel.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because Asus is claiming 4ms response time on the PG27AQ (not because response time claims by makers are accurate, but because the figure is commensurate with the panels used in the 144 Hz models), it's probably an AHVA panel, opposed to an IPS or PLS panel. If we're lucky, it'll have pretty good response times for a 60 Hz panel.


Thanks for the prompt response.

Would the AHVA panel fare well against its IPS/PLS counterparts? Does it have equally well color reproduction?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> Would the AHVA panel fare well against its IPS/PLS counterparts? Does it have equally well color reproduction?


AHVA *is* an IPS panel type. Confusing, but it is not what we call a VA panel.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> AHVA *is* an IPS panel type. Confusing, but it is not what we call a VA panel.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm


Ah I see. That's great. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Ah I see. That's great. Thanks for the clarification.


It is quite a bit more complex, but when you click the link you'll see why.







For all practical purposes, we know of IPS-type, VA-type and TN with strengths color+angles, contrast and speed respectively.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Would the AHVA panel fare well against its IPS/PLS counterparts? Does it have equally well color reproduction?


Thus far, AHVA panels have been the fastest of all the "IPS-type" panels on the market. They're muchly like IPS and PLS panels (similar viewing angles, constrast ratios, color spectrum coverage, and even glow), but fast AHVA panels have amazing response times without overshoot.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Thus far, AHVA panels have been the fastest of all the "IPS-type" panels on the market. They're muchly like IPS and PLS panels (similar viewing angles, constrast ratios, color spectrum coverage, and even glow), but fast AHVA panels have amazing response times without overshoot.


It's great that they will be fast. But personally, I'll be satisfied as long as they have the image quality superiority that is standard among IPS panels.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> But personally, I'll be satisfied as long as they have the image quality superiority that is standard among IPS panels.


Then you don't have to worry.


----------



## atomicus

I don't think there's much doubt the panel in the PG279Q is a very good one. If you were lucky to get an Acer XB270HU without faults, it was self evident that it was a damn fine screen. The question is whether Asus can do a better job of QC than Acer, and there's also the small issue of price... it's certainly not cheap, but once released, if it proves to be largely complaint free, then it could be argued it's well worth it over the lottery of buying an Acer. There's no other IPS 144Hz G-Sync on the horizon that I'm aware of, so if the Asus doesn't deliver, we're all screwed.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 165 Hz G-sync will look more fluid, but 120 Hz ULMB will look sharper during motion. The difference in motion fluidity is perceptible to a pretty considerable amount of people, but so is the difference in motion clarity.
> 
> You have to decide which you value the most.


I do want to take the clarity path, but I also want to take the fluid path too. Guess it's one of those situations where I'll need first hand experience to decide.

The only thing I can go off of is from OC'ing my current monitor in the past from 60 to 92hz. So for now, fluid, but I'll see once one of these are in my hands.


----------



## dthorus

Hey guys,
ASUS PG279Q ROG SWIFT is now available for pre-order here in Hungary, the retailer is quite thrustworthy and reliable about pricing.
It costs ~828€ and i believe they bumped the price a bit just to be sure, and the retail will be 800 euros in EU.
Take a look if you wish: ASUS PG279Q ROG SWIFT
Prices are in HUF, 27% VAT


----------



## StrongForce

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573623/asus-new-rog-monitors-on-pre-order-4k-1440p-and-21-9/0_30#post_24412736

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&groupid=17&catid=948 Omg, it looks as sexy as the girl on it, the price though, looks less sexy !

4k IPS 4ms only 50 pounds more eh.. just sad it isnt 144-165hz or it would be an obvious choice lol.

Prices are that high on this website at least.. I'm hoping to see 800 euros ish prices ...

Full list .. with 4k and 34" https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=17&catid=948&sortby=manual_sort&catid=948&mfrid=1

I guess we're gonna see a tftcentral review soon !


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because Asus is claiming 4ms response time on the PG27AQ (not because response time claims by makers are accurate, but because the figure is commensurate with the panels used in the 144 Hz models), it's probably an AHVA panel, opposed to an IPS or PLS panel. If we're lucky, it'll have pretty good response times for a 60 Hz panel.


It makes zero difference on 60hz panel, as long as the slowest response time is still faster than 16.7ms, which is 1 frame at 60hz.

So with a 60hz panel any modern IPS / PLS / AHVA screen is fast enough for 60hz...

LCD use "sample and hold" which means anything faster than16.7ms at 60hz is enough and anything else is irrelevant.

When you get up to 144hz you need response times faster than 6.94ms.

Almost any modern IPS screen the response times are fast enough for 60hz and they will always effectively be 16.7ms because of sample and hold and 60hz.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Now, I think it's finally the right time to ask this question - 4K @60Hz OR 1440p @165Hz?

My choice is the 4K one. Reason being my absolute fascination for image quality (and since I've never experienced a panel above 60Hz, I won't miss 165Hz







). Besides, I don't game competitively, making the higher refresh rate dispensable.

Another reason is that I also game on my PS4 (mostly exclusives), which in most cases is limited to a 30FPS cap, which makes the experience abysmal even in comparison to a constant 60FPS. So playing at 165Hz would simply make PS4 games unplayable for me.

I'd love to hear the community's choice and their supporting reasons.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Now, I think it's finally the right time to ask this question - 4K @60Hz OR 1440p @165Hz?
> 
> My choice is the 4K one. Reason being my absolute fascination for image quality (and since I've never experienced a panel above 60Hz, I won't miss 165Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Besides, I don't game competitively, making the higher refresh rate dispensable.
> 
> Another reason is that I also game on my PS4 (mostly exclusives), which in most cases is limited to a 30FPS cap, which makes the experience abysmal even in comparison to a constant 60FPS. So playing at 165Hz would simply make PS4 games unplayable for me.
> 
> I'd love to hear the community's choice and their supporting reasons.


Good good question... well I think I'm bending towards 1440p for the simple fact running games at 4k requires twice the firepower I see you have 2 titan X so you're quite set in that area, but even a single 980 TI (which would have be the GPU of choice to upgrade if I went for the 1440p) just won't give you stable 60 fps in demanding games, in 1440p however it will, and all the additional frames it can output will be useful thanks to the 165hz, that's the way I see it, but initially, I would be more interested in a 4k IPS too, just because it's more future proof, but until now (maybe..) the response times of those panels always were a bit too slow, with ghosting and often even input lag, we'll see about that panel though... it's so sad they managed to do 100hz on the 34" but not 100hz on the 4k


----------



## Benny89

Is there any other monitor out there 1440 p with G-sync and IPS? Refresh rate do not interest me at all, so it can be even 60 Mhz.

Anything?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Is there any other monitor out there 1440 p with G-sync and IPS? Refresh rate do not interest me at all, so it can be even 60 Mhz.
> 
> Anything?


As far as I know, the only one available right now is the Acer XB270HU. Soon the ASUS PG279Q and Acer XB271HU will join that small list. All are 144 Hz or more. Because of this, nobody is going to bother releasing a 60 Hz one. Actually I predict that any upcoming adaptive sync monitor below 4k will have a refresh rate over 60 Hz.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah but don't you have all that Ikea money in Sweden lol?


No, lol.

The founder Ingvar kamprad drives a 20 years old Volvo.











OT. Looks like both Asus PG279Q and Acer xb271hu are going to be released in november. Was really hoping that one of them would be released sooner.


----------



## Rocketlucco

If I'm in the USA and order the Asus 165hz from Overclockers UK, will I be able to power it? Will I need to buy a converter or something?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Good good question... well I think I'm bending towards 1440p for the simple fact running games at 4k requires twice the firepower I see you have 2 titan X so you're quite set in that area, but even a single 980 TI (which would have be the GPU of choice to upgrade if I went for the 1440p) just won't give you stable 60 fps in demanding games, in 1440p however it will, and all the additional frames it can output will be useful thanks to the 165hz, that's the way I see it, but initially, I would be more interested in a 4k IPS too, just because it's more future proof, but until now (maybe..) the response times of those panels always were a bit too slow, with ghosting and often even input lag, we'll see about that panel though... it's so sad they managed to do 100hz on the 34" but not 100hz on the 4k


Display port 1.2 bandwidth limitations prevent them from doing 4k 100hz, they can do 75hz though, but that's not as big of an improvement from 60hz compared to 60 --> 100hz. 2016 we'll see 100hz 4k monitors, maybe even 120hz.


----------



## toncij

Response times of 4K at 60Hz is not higher than of those of the lower resolution, it is all the same. Try a fast screen and see. If you're playing many FPS games, you'll notice >60Hz speed and appreciate it. But aside from fast moving games, you won't notice much difference compared to 60Hz.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because Asus is claiming 4ms response time on the PG27AQ (not because response time claims by makers are accurate, but because the figure is commensurate with the panels used in the 144 Hz models), it's probably an AHVA panel, opposed to an IPS or PLS panel. If we're lucky, it'll have pretty good response times for a 60 Hz panel.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes zero difference on 60hz panel, as long as the slowest response time is still faster than 16.7ms, which is 1 frame at 60hz.
> 
> So with a 60hz panel any modern IPS / PLS / AHVA screen is fast enough for 60hz...
> 
> LCD use "sample and hold" which means anything faster than16.7ms at 60hz is enough and anything else is irrelevant.
> 
> When you get up to 144hz you need response times faster than 6.94ms.
> 
> Almost any modern IPS screen the response times are fast enough for 60hz and they will always effectively be 16.7ms because of sample and hold and 60hz.
Click to expand...

You're oversimplying our visual system. You're also making a couple of assumptions about it.


----------



## Wozzathelad

** Please ignore, I see this was posted a couple of pages ago. Difficult to sort out the relevance in this thread.**

NEWS..at last!. TFT have posted pre-order details on the PG279Q. ETA November 13th in the UK and a GBP 750 price tag.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/34.htm#asus_rog_preorder


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I would be more interested in a 4k IPS too, just because it's more future proof, but until now (maybe..) the response times of those panels always were a bit too slow, with ghosting and often even input lag, we'll see about that panel though... it's so sad they managed to do 100hz on the 34" but not 100hz on the 4k


It would be literally impossible to push the 4K to 100Hz as the bandwidth of Display Port 1.2 won't allow it. I think it may be possible to squeeze a bit more than 60 out of it, but with the current gen of panels that doesn't seem likely otherwise I'm sure it would have happened by now. And unless they could guarantee 75Hz, it would be largely pointless anyway.

It's for this reason though that I simply don't get the future proof argument for buying in to 4K right now. Not to mention the extreme demands on your GPU, it's a dead end due to all these monitors being stuck at 60Hz. Within a year or so we'll start to see DP 1.3 become available, with GPU's offering that functionality and ultra-wide and 4K monitors easily getting north of 100Hz without even breaking a sweat. Everyone who's running last-gen 4K @ 60Hz will be left in the dust. So buying in to 4K today really doesn't future proof you at all.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're oversimplying our visual system. You're also making a couple of assumptions about it.


IDK all 60hz screens look blurry TBH if they are 5ms or 12ms.


----------



## medgart

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&campaign=affiliate/tag

"165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!"

"PG279Q does NOT support NVIDIA® 3D Vision™"

"NVIDIA ® Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Technology works only at 85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz"


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're oversimplying our visual system. You're also making a couple of assumptions about it.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK all 60hz screens look blurry TBH if they are 5ms or 12ms.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they kind of do, but there's always a difference between 60 Hz TN and a 60 Hz IPS in terms of motion clarity. Like you said, 60 Hz sample-and-hold blur will always be there, but the faster the transitions are, the faster our visual systems adapt to the changes, lowering the perceived blur.


----------



## PCM2

I don't want to link to it as it would break the forum rules, but I'd highly recommend reading an article on my website entitled "Factors Affecting PC Monitors Responsiveness." If you whack that into your favourite search engine it should come up, especially if your favourite search engine is Google. It explains the influence that eye movement has on perceived blur and how it does indeed create a 'mask', if you like, that means that pixel responsiveness only actually matters up to a point.

That point is not 16.66ms for a 60Hz monitor, however. That is the minimum required to prevent 'frame overlap' and for the refresh rate to even be considered to be 'working' properly. The blur created by eye movement on a sample and hold monitor does mask pixel responses below around half of the frame refresh cycle, so around 8ms for 60Hz. The fact is some IPS models have certain transitions that creep a bit beyond that, which can contribute to blur. Many modern IPS-type panels are rather fast, though, and able to keep their pixel responses close to or below this threshold. It therefore doesn't matter if a sample and hold monitor has a 0.001ms response time, 1ms response time or 5ms response time for a given transition - it doesn't change how we perceive the motion if the refresh rate is 60Hz. It is still important to consider how that response time is achieved and the spread of response times across different transitions, however.


----------



## Waro

Asus said 849€ and October for Germany:
https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2015-09%2Fg-sync-monitore-details-zu-pg348q-pg279q-und-pg27aq-von-asus%2F&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Asus said 849€ and October for Germany:
> https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2015-09%2Fg-sync-monitore-details-zu-pg348q-pg279q-und-pg27aq-von-asus%2F&edit-text=&act=url


Thanks for the update, Waro.

The release date differs from the one overclockers.co.uk has, and the price wasn't too bad when converted to SEK. Hoping we get the same release date in Sweden, or that they ship from Germany to Sweden. But what worries me when ordering outside the country I'm in is that it would be such a hassle to return the monitor if it was faulty.


----------



## Nicholars

Come on October lets have this monitor in October in UK please not Nov or Dec please gogogogogo


----------



## AlCapwn

A side question now that the monitor is "close" to actual release. What are you guys gonna play on it?


----------



## PCM2

Minesweeper.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Thanks for the update, Waro.
> 
> The release date differs from the one overclockers.co.uk has, and the price wasn't too bad when converted to SEK. Hoping we get the same release date in Sweden, or that they ship from Germany to Sweden. But what worries me when ordering outside the country I'm in is that it would be such a hassle to return the monitor if it was faulty.


October for the PG27AQ as well? That would be great news! Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> A side question now that the monitor is "close" to actual release. What are you guys gonna play on it?


All the games I haven't played yet. Batman AK, Mad Max, MGS V, FIFA 16, Tomb Raider (2016), Need for Speed (2016) and The Witcher 3 just to see how much more amazing it looks at 4K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Minesweeper.


Hi Adam! Long time no see.

Will you be getting review samples from ASUS?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> A side question now that the monitor is "close" to actual release. What are you guys gonna play on it?


I think most people will just keep theirs in a sacred temple and offer animal sacrifices to it.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&campaign=affiliate/tag
> 
> "165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!"
> 
> "PG279Q does NOT support NVIDIA® 3D Vision™"
> 
> "NVIDIA ® Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Technology works only at 85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz"


it seems quit odd if it does't support 144 hz on @ 600 series and higher...the TN ROG SWIFT does it aswell so. are they just being stupid or?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> it seems quit odd if it does't support 144 hz on @ 600 series and higher...the TN ROG SWIFT does it aswell so. are they just being stupid or?


Maybe it is a misprint and it is 900 series that does 165hz and everything else is limited to 144hz, no idea.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Maybe it is a misprint and it is 900 series that does 165hz and everything else is limited to 144hz, no idea.


it better be haha.

I do hope they fix the ^120 hz input lagg issue with gsync enabled with these new gsync kits (with HDMI included) or that they update the software


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> October for the PG27AQ as well? That would be great news! Thanks.


According to Waro's source it is supposed to be released at the same time. It is good news indeed.

The source has gotten the information from Asus themselves. However, the release date might be different in other countries, because overclockers.co.uk has the release date in november.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> According to Waro's source it is supposed to be released at the same time. It is good news indeed.
> 
> The source has gotten the information from Asus themselves. However, the release date might be different in other countries, because overclockers.co.uk has the release date in november.


I'll be importing it from the US. So the rest of the world doesn't matter as long US gets it early.

Although, first batch variants should have some issues, which makes me reconsider and getting it some months later.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'll be importing it from the US. So the rest of the world doesn't matter as long US gets it early.
> 
> Although, first batch variants should have some issues, which makes me reconsider and getting it some months later.


US normally gets these kinda things a month or two later, but since you aren't interested in the first batch it doesn't matter.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> US normally gets these kinda things a month or two latter, but since you aren't interested in the first batch it doesn't matter.


So which country/region gets it first?

Also, prices are usually lower in US than in EU, right? So it would be unwise to get it from the EU anyway.


----------



## Waro

But EU prices include taxes, so I think in most cases the prices are more or less equal to the US atm.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> But EU prices include taxes, so I think in most cases the prices are more or less equal to the US atm.


I was not aware of that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rocketlucco

On a similar topic. If I imported this from the UK to the USA, is there any issue with that? As long as I used a power converter to get it to fit the US socket, would I be facing any other issues by doing this?


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&campaign=affiliate/tag
> 
> "165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!"
> 
> "PG279Q does NOT support NVIDIA® 3D Vision™"
> 
> "NVIDIA ® Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Technology works only at 85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz"


All I really want is ULMB at 120hz, so I'll be happy enough.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I don't want to link to it as it would break the forum rules, but I'd highly recommend reading an article on my website entitled "Factors Affecting PC Monitors Responsiveness." If you whack that into your favourite search engine it should come up, especially if your favourite search engine is Google. It explains the influence that eye movement has on perceived blur and how it does indeed create a 'mask', if you like, that means that pixel responsiveness only actually matters up to a point.
> 
> That point is not 16.66ms for a 60Hz monitor, however. That is the minimum required to prevent 'frame overlap' and for the refresh rate to even be considered to be 'working' properly. The blur created by eye movement on a sample and hold monitor does mask pixel responses below around half of the frame refresh cycle, so around 8ms for 60Hz. The fact is some IPS models have certain transitions that creep a bit beyond that, which can contribute to blur. Many modern IPS-type panels are rather fast, though, and able to keep their pixel responses close to or below this threshold. It therefore doesn't matter if a sample and hold monitor has a 0.001ms response time, 1ms response time or 5ms response time for a given transition - it doesn't change how we perceive the motion if the refresh rate is 60Hz. It is still important to consider how that response time is achieved and the spread of response times across different transitions, however.


That is an excellent description of eye tracking motion blur but I do think something else should be mentioned:

If your eye is still you can notice pixels transitions below half the frame time. Our eyes change between motion tracking mode and still mode and faster TNs do have less blur when our eyes are not tracking the motion. It may be less important than eye tracking motion blur, certainly when playing an FPS, but you can see it sometimes, e.g. small objects moving around something you are focusing on.









It is easy to observe your eyes switching modes using http://testufo.com/#test=eyetracking.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> That is an excellent description of eye tracking motion blur but I do think something else should be mentioned:
> 
> If your eye is still you can notice pixels transitions below half the frame time. Our eyes change between motion tracking mode and still mode and faster TNs do have less blur when our eyes are not tracking the motion. It may be less important than eye tracking motion blur, certainly when playing an FPS, but you can see it sometimes, e.g. small objects moving around something you are focusing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to observe your eyes switching modes using http://testufo.com/#test=eyetracking.


Most users eyes are very rarely still when they are observing scenes in motion in a game, but there are odd exceptions. I've seen this from detailed eye tracking studies and other research. They use pursuit tracking almost exclusively when there is moving content on the screen (even if there is a crosshair on the screen). There are some times when users would keep the eyes very still, like if they're focussing on an enemy camping in the distance or another focal element of the game of some description.

However; the additional trailing they would perceive in those circumstances between the screens being compared here would be of little consequence really. It would be subtle due to the relatively small magnitude of the pixel response differences and due to it not affecting the thing you're actually focussing on, and instead engaging peripheral vision. So it's not something that really affects the core gameplay as obvious 'universal trailing' would. Still worth a mention though, absolutely.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> On a similar topic. If I imported this from the UK to the USA, is there any issue with that? As long as I used a power converter to get it to fit the US socket, would I be facing any other issues by doing this?


I didn't think power conversion was that straightforward from UK to US, but maybe I'm wrong. Besides, the higher price you'd be paying plus shipping, not to mention if you had to send it back due to faults, or further down the line if it develops one... it only raises the question why you would go to such crazy expense, as it could end up costing you 2-3 times as much!


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I didn't think power conversion was that straightforward from UK to US, but maybe I'm wrong. Besides, the higher price you'd be paying plus shipping, not to mention if you had to send it back due to faults, or further down the line if it develops one... it only raises the question why you would go to such crazy expense, as it could end up costing you 2-3 times as much!


We don't get charged VAC so the price is actually the same. I have it preordered right now, and with the 50 euro shipping charge my total cost is 785 US dollars. Whether or not I cancel the preorder comes down to how complicated it would be for me end up using it here? I was under the impression I could just buy a converter and plug it in through the converter, but if it not this simple I will just cancel my preorder. If I could get the monitor in October I would prefer that over waiting until 2016.

What makes converting the power not straightforward?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> We don't get charged VAC so the price is actually the same. I have it preordered right now, and with the 50 euro shipping charge my total cost is 785 US dollars. Whether or not I cancel the preorder comes down to how complicated it would be for me end up using it here? I was under the impression I could just buy a converter and plug it in through the converter, but if it not this simple I will just cancel my preorder. If I could get the monitor in October I would prefer that over waiting until 2016.
> 
> What makes converting the power not straightforward?


It always used to be the case you just needed a transformer... I lived in the US in the late 80's and it was a big heavy metal box then, but I'm sure things have got smaller and more straightforward in the past 20 odd years lol, so you may be right and it's a simple converter.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It always used to be the case you just needed a transformer... I lived in the US in the late 80's and it was a big heavy metal box then, but I'm sure things have got smaller and more straightforward in the past 20 odd years lol, so you may be right and it's a simple converter.


I'm hoping a simple 15 dollar device like this would work: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W9DJ1Q/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687742&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B005586088&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0KN2GCYYS5H4ZHCGG58E

I just want to get confirmation before I throw 800 dollars at something.


----------



## Nicholars

I have not tried enough monitors to 100% say what difference it makes but I can say out of what I have used, to my eyes most 60hz IPS monitors look similar.


----------



## AlCapwn

As i saw with the Acer Xb270Hu the included dp cable is way to short, and if the PG279Q have the same short cable. I would have to buy another one.
Is there any special thing to look for when shopping for a new longer Dp cable?


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> As i saw with the Acer Xb270Hu the included dp cable is way to short, and if the PG279Q have the same short cable. I would have to buy another one.
> Is there any special thing to look for when shopping for a new longer Dp cable?


Look for thick cables (low AWG) but even then most cables only support the full bandwidth of 165Hz up to like 3 meter (10 feet). If you need a longer cable then the only quality option that I know about is DVIGear. They are expensive (especially with shipping to Europe) but they hold like double or even triple the amount of copper compared to regular cables and you won't risk buying a cable that might not work optimally.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Look for thick cables (low AWG) but even then most cables only support the full bandwidth of 165Hz up to like 3 meter (10 feet). If you need a longer cable then the only quality option that I know about is DVIGear. They are expensive (especially with shipping to Europe) but they hold like double or even triple the amount of copper compared to regular cables and you won't risk buying a cable that might not work optimally.


What about LINDY? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007PKPV1Q


----------



## Nicholars

Why waste your money really, any correct displayport cable will work and there will be no difference in quality. £5 cable will work identical to a £30 cable so spend the £25 on something else.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> As i saw with the Acer Xb270Hu the included dp cable is way to short, and if the PG279Q have the same short cable. I would have to buy another one.
> Is there any special thing to look for when shopping for a new longer Dp cable?


As far as I can tell most DisplayPort cables don't have a high enough bandwidth rating for 2560 x 1440 @ 144 Hz let alone 165 Hz, but then again most people seem to be fine. I use a Digital Life one since it has a high enough bandwidth rating.


----------



## Roelv

Most cables indeed work but up to a certain length. These monitors come with short cables which are guaranteed to work. A regular 15 meter cable will probably also work if you run this monitor at 60Hz but you will run into problems at anything higher. Even if they say that it works for 4K then they mean at 30Hz. I guess it only really matters for enthusiasts with special needs, I "only" need 5 meters for proper cable management and 24 AWG is guaranteed to work with that.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I don't want to link to it as it would break the forum rules, but I'd highly recommend reading an article on my website entitled "Factors Affecting PC Monitors Responsiveness." If you whack that into your favourite search engine it should come up, especially if your favourite search engine is Google. It explains the influence that eye movement has on perceived blur and how it does indeed create a 'mask', if you like, that means that pixel responsiveness only actually matters up to a point.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Minesweeper.
Click to expand...

Minesweeper! ... how bout the Sims ... lmao + R for that









Hey Adam, frustrating isn't it, when you see all the misconceptions bantered about regarding LCD tech when *THIS* article has been up for quite sometime. It really should be stickied in the Monitors and Displays forum or at least referenced in the sticked 60Hz vs 120Hz Explained thread ... I reference it all the time to explain why us Old Schoolers are still hung up on our old beloved high end CRT's


----------



## PCM2

@ahnafakeef

I will definitely be requesting samples. They might have to go around a few other reviewers first though.

@TomcatV

Good shout with The Sims. Haha. And glad to see the article being put to good use.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> @ahnafakeef
> 
> I will definitely be requesting samples. They might have to go around a few other reviewers first though.
> 
> @TomcatV
> 
> Good shout with The Sims. Haha. And glad to see the article being put to good use.


I see. Looking forward to your review of it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> On a similar topic. If I imported this from the UK to the USA, is there any issue with that? As long as I used a power converter to get it to fit the US socket, would I be facing any other issues by doing this?


Odds are if it says the power supply is universal, or 100-240V usually you just need to change the power lead to a North American one, and maybe click a switch (usually they're clearly labelled, in red, and slide from 115/120 over to 220/240).

Most devices these days have universal and auto switching power supply built in at the factory.


----------



## Virtue423

i bet they price it closer to $900 because they know people will pay the extra for ASUS/ROG name over Acer


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virtue423*
> 
> i bet they price it closer to $900 because they know people will pay the extra for ASUS/ROG name over Acer


Then again the XB270HU won "best gaming monitor" at PCGamer and many other sites. I'm guessing it will be $800.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Then again the XB270HU won "best gaming monitor" at PCGamer and many other sites. I'm guessing it will be $800.


Yeah i won't pay a penny more than $800 for it, but i'm also eyeing Eizo's 27" 144hz 1440p freesync monitor as well, depending on price and what the VRR window is i might go with them and AMD for 2016. Eizo also has a 0 bright pixel guarantee.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Eizo also has a 0 bright pixel guarantee.


Damn, i didn't know that. Maybe it's worth waiting for...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Damn, i didn't know that. Maybe it's worth waiting for...


Isn't Eizo FreeSync only?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Why waste your money really, any correct displayport cable will work and there will be no difference in quality. £5 cable will work identical to a £30 cable so spend the £25 on something else.


If your monitor is 800x600 at 60Hz, then yeah, maybe. But when you're this close to the maximum bandwidth of Displayport 1.2, you need a good cable and more importantly it needs to be short.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Damn, i didn't know that. Maybe it's worth waiting for...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Eizo FreeSync only?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but i'm interested primarily in strobing. Either VRR technology would be fine for me (even though i'm planning on accompanying my monitor purchase with a Nvidia card).


----------



## barcode71

ASUS PG279Q or EIZO FS2735?

I'm leaning on the EIZO is because they come with a remote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Heck id kill for a 27" 1440p 120hz version of the Eizo Foris... Come on Eizo, make it, I will buy it...


Looks like your wish came true.


----------



## atomicus

I wonder if Eizo will release G-Sync version of this. It's VERY tempting, even though I have a 980, to switch to AMD just for this monitor. I've always had great experience with Eizo, and they're one of the few manufacturers I would have total piece of mind buying from.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> ASUS PG279Q or EIZO FS2735?
> 
> I'm leaning on the EIZO is because they come with a remote
> Looks like your wish came true.


The new Eizo won't be even close to the 24" Foris regarding static contrast. The new one is IPS, so the reason the FG2421 is so unique is gone, the 5000:1 native 120hz VA panel.

The worst part is that the VA gaming alternatives are moving to aburd 35" curved 21:9 1080p panels, with too low ppi.


----------



## toncij

Not really. Samsung is producing a 1440 34" VA panel already with 144Hz allegedly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> ASUS PG279Q or EIZO FS2735?
> 
> I'm leaning on the EIZO is because they come with a remote
> Looks like your wish came true.


Unfortunately they only have IPS. I want a VA panel version with that 5000:1 static contrast ratio seen on the FG2421, and also G-SYNC of course. Also ULMB seems to trounce their Turbo240.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not really. Samsung is producing a 1440 34" VA panel already with 144Hz allegedly.


Didn`t know that. Great news. Do you have link to that info?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Didn`t know that. Great news. Do you have link to that info?


Rumors only, but I'm excited about it.


----------



## CallsignVega

The Eizo is undoubtedly using the same 27" AUOptronics panel as everyone else. Since the PG279Q is the only one running above 144 Hz (165), it will be the way to go. Those 34" 21:9 monitors haven't impressed me much.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The Eizo is undoubtedly using the same 27" AUOptronics panel as everyone else. Since the PG279Q is the only one running above 144 Hz (165), it will be the way to go.


We don't have confirmation that the FS2735 will have 120 Hz strobing, though. If it's higher than the PG279Q's and XB271HU's, it'll be better overall.


----------



## toncij

My ideal monitor still doesn't exist so I'm hardly impressed...







- (6880x2880 34" OLED curved, 120Hz+ screen with G-Sync and FreeSync mode interchangeable.







)

I mean, Vega, how can anything impress you after OLED? To get real, I'm hardly impressed by anything after my poor-man's IPS 5K....


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not really. Samsung is producing a 1440 34" VA panel already with 144Hz allegedly.


100Hz, not 144Hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> 100Hz, not 144Hz.


Yeah I don't think we're going to see 3440 x 1440 at 144 Hz until DP1.3.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If your monitor is 800x600 at 60Hz, then yeah, maybe. But when you're this close to the maximum bandwidth of Displayport 1.2, you need a good cable and more importantly it needs to be short.


But he was asking for a longer cable as the stock one is too short... TBH any displayport cable within spec should work and £30 is a waste of money for a DP cable, that was my point, by all means spend £30 if it makes you happy.


----------



## Nicholars

What I want is a 200hz, 1880p 32" OLED 16:9 screen. But that will never exist and something close to it might be around in 5-10 years!


----------



## atomicus

That Samsung VA 100Hz panel probably won't have G-Sync... maybe Freesync if AMD users are lucky, but that does nothing for Nvidia owners. Not to mention it'll probably be summer next year before it breaks ground.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That Samsung VA 100Hz panel probably won't have G-Sync... maybe Freesync if AMD users are lucky, but that does nothing for Nvidia owners. Not to mention it'll probably be summer next year before it breaks ground.


Panels don't have Gsync or Freesync, monitors do. If a manufacturer wanted to use that panel in a monitor with Gsync I don't see any reason why they couldn't.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Panels don't have Gsync or Freesync, monitors do. If a manufacturer wanted to use that panel in a monitor with Gsync I don't see any reason why they couldn't.


Yes sorry I knew that... I don't see Samsung sharing their panels very often though. When was the last time they did that? And it's not because they aren't very good... on the contrary in fact!


----------



## toncij

Well they might build one themselves...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes sorry I knew that... I don't see Samsung sharing their panels very often though. When was the last time they did that? And it's not because they aren't very good... on the contrary in fact!


Some of their PLS and VA panels are adopted by HP, AOC, Philips, EIZO, ASUS, ViewSonic and others. If it is a panel with the unique and desirable qualities of the upcoming 100Hz VA UltraWides, then adoption by other manufacturers is certainly a possibility. As for Samsung's own hypothetical models using the panel, they'd likely feature FreeSync if anything.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes sorry I knew that... I don't see Samsung sharing their panels very often though. When was the last time they did that? And it's not because they aren't very good... on the contrary in fact!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of their PLS and VA panels are adopted by HP, AOC, Philips, EIZO, ASUS, ViewSonic and others. If it is a panel with the unique and desirable qualities of the upcoming 100Hz VA UltraWides, then adoption by other manufacturers is certainly a possibility. As for Samsung's own hypothetical models using the panel, they'd likely feature FreeSync if anything.
Click to expand...

Even "knock-off" korean brands use PLS and S-PLS panels.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Even "knock-off" korean brands use PLS and S-PLS panels.


Indeed they do.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> ASUS PG279Q or EIZO FS2735?
> 
> I'm leaning on the EIZO is because they come with a remote
> Looks like your wish came true.


Sadly no, its a very nice looking monitor, but the one i refer to uses a VA panel. The result? a 5000:1 contrast ratio and rediculously inky black levels...

Sadly its 24" 1080p and 120hz (sold as "240" because reasons) so it was out for me, i far prefer the higher pixel density of a 1440p screen for the extra real estate and the sharpness advantage, Its nice to run stuff with no AA if i have to ;D

My dream screen uses a VA panel, i like the black levels.. the BL3200 would have won over my XL2730Z for the IQ alone... Like for what its worth, 90% of the time id rather have better black level and contrast over motion... I mean yes 144hz is nice, but id trade 144hz for a good performing 60hz VA panel.. (Sadly that was where the BL3200 failed for me, the motion performance wasnt very good for 60hz..)

Sadly there is not a screen made that really isnt full of a ton of compromises.. the XL2730Z is basically the best compromise for my needs.. Thats not to say its bad, is actually very very good and i highly recommend it to everyone looking for a 144hz screen, I'm just a realist, Everything is a compromise...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Sadly no, its a very nice looking monitor, but the one i refer to uses a VA panel. The result? a 5000:1 contrast ratio and rediculously inky black levels...
> 
> Sadly its 24" 1080p and 120hz (sold as "240" because reasons) so it was out for me, i far prefer the higher pixel density of a 1440p screen for the extra real estate and the sharpness advantage, Its nice to run stuff with no AA if i have to ;D
> 
> My dream screen uses a VA panel, i like the black levels.. the BL3200 would have won over my XL2730Z for the IQ alone... Like for what its worth, 90% of the time id rather have better black level and contrast over motion... I mean yes 144hz is nice, but id trade 144hz for a good performing 60hz VA panel.. (Sadly that was where the BL3200 failed for me, the motion performance wasnt very good for 60hz..)
> 
> Sadly there is not a screen made that really isnt full of a ton of compromises.. the XL2730Z is basically the best compromise for my needs.. Thats not to say its bad, is actually very very good and i highly recommend it to everyone looking for a 144hz screen, I'm just a realist, Everything is a compromise...


Maybe you would be better off getting a samsung 4k TV and using that as a monitor if you don't mind losing 144hz and Gsync.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Maybe you would be better off getting a samsung 4k TV and using that as a monitor if you don't mind losing 144hz and Gsync.


Would you believe i actually did try that? I bought a 40" JU6500 and holy you know what it was beautiful!

But 40" is just too big for my desk, the pixel density advantage of 4k is lost on a 40" screen at that viewing distance as well.. it really looked its best when i rolled back another 2 feet.. if i had my desk against a wall or something maybe..

32" is about right, my ideal monitor would be 32" 4k and VA, Sadly that doesn't exist

FWIW GSync didn't impress me


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Would you believe i actually did try that? I bought a 40" JU6500 and holy you know what it was beautiful!
> 
> But 40" is just too big for my desk, the pixel density advantage of 4k is lost on a 40" screen at that viewing distance as well.. it really looked its best when i rolled back another 2 feet.. if i had my desk against a wall or something maybe..
> 
> 32" is about right, my ideal monitor would be 32" 4k and VA, Sadly that doesn't exist
> 
> FWIW GSync didn't impress me


But a 40" 4k screen is slightly higher pixel density than a 1440p 27" screen. 27" is 108ppi 40" 4k is 110ppi.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm just a realist, Everything is a compromise...


Hopefully OLED advances and improves considerably in the next two years. It looks like it is going down that route. I'm not the most knowledgeable guy about panels but it looks like it could potentially have very few compromises? Insanely high contrast, perfect viewing angles, near instant response times.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hopefully OLED advances and improves considerably in the next two years. It looks like it is going down that route. I'm not the most knowledgeable guy about panels but it looks like it could potentially have very few compromises? Insanely high contrast, perfect viewing angles, near instant response times.


Yes but image retention is a problem for PC monitors.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hopefully OLED advances and improves considerably in the next two years. It looks like it is going down that route. I'm not the most knowledgeable guy about panels but it looks like it could potentially have very few compromises? Insanely high contrast, perfect viewing angles, near instant response times.


It still has compromises, its still a sample and hold technology which will require trickery for good motion performance (that said id say its up there with the better LCDs, and because of its insane light output something like Black Frame Insertion a la ULMB should work well with less issues) OLED has problems with image retention, which last i investigated is probubly never going away, but it will probubly be less of an issue (LG currently claims something like dont keep something on there for 2 hours..) and i believe permanent -burn in- is less likely on the technology, its probubly not as good as the last Plasmas made (my F8500 is REALLY resistant to image retention, more so than my Panasonic S2 ever was..)

OLED lifespan is still a good question, while they've somewhat solved the problem only time will really tell if they have the longevity of a Plasma TV much less LCD.. That said, yes OLED is currently the display tech I think most of us are waiting for at this point, but we might be waiting another 5 years for monitors based on it to be a thing...

The fact is Plasma TV died too early of a death, folks like me literally have 0 options to get something as good as what we already have without dropping a lot more than what most of us spent (most LCD TVs have awful black level in dark rooms: I thought I really liked the JS8500 until i saw one in Magnolia, Holy bonkers the bleed and trailing from the stupid microdimming was horrendous when its in a darker area, if my F8500 died today and I had to replace it there was a.. surprisingly nice LG 70" 4k TV next to it that I'd probubly buy.. it uses a VA panel unlike the other sizes in the model range and had very solid black levels, the entire demo on it was dark scenes at night and the set did a fantastic job holding detail in dark scenes.. Not as good as the OLED to its right (and in terms of contrast loading the same demo on my F8500 yields a far more vibrant rendition) but it was exceptionally good for the $2600 price.. which is still $600 more than i spent than my 60" F8500 and $200 more than the 64" version of it was.. lol

FWIW, my F8500 is connected to my PC, I use it as a second monitor and for playing certain games (Stuff like AC and that where i use a controller namely, its far more comfortable to use a controller on the Sofa in front of the TV instead of in front of my monitor) and i did an 8 hour marathon of AC Unity on her with no IR issues.. But i cant speak to OLED being the same or worse.. watched hours of Stargate in 4:3, and watched LOTR movies back to back with no breaks with 0 issues either.. The sad thing is the F8500's panel seems to have completely cured the IR issues that plagued plasma for years and yet it was the last one.. :C


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Would you believe i actually did try that? I bought a 40" JU6500 and holy you know what it was beautiful!
> 
> But 40" is just too big for my desk, the pixel density advantage of 4k is lost on a 40" screen at that viewing distance as well.. it really looked its best when i rolled back another 2 feet.. if i had my desk against a wall or something maybe..
> 
> 32" is about right, my ideal monitor would be 32" 4k and VA, Sadly that doesn't exist
> 
> FWIW GSync didn't impress me


You sure? BenQ BL3201 is actually an AH-VA panel. If that's not VA I'm not sure what it is. Also comparable to AH-IPS. Not exactly an MVA panel, but that's going the age of the dinosaur if I'm not mistaken.

I had that monitor for a bit, was pretty good. I hate BenQ's OSD though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You sure? BenQ BL3201 is actually an AH-VA panel. If that's not VA I'm not sure what it is. Also comparable to AH-IPS. Not exactly an MVA panel, but that's going the age of the dinosaur if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I had that monitor for a bit, was pretty good. I hate BenQ's OSD though.


Maybe I'm missing something but he said BL3200 which uses an AMVA panel.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You sure? BenQ BL3201 is actually an AH-VA panel. If that's not VA I'm not sure what it is. Also comparable to AH-IPS. Not exactly an MVA panel, but that's going the age of the dinosaur if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I had that monitor for a bit, was pretty good. I hate BenQ's OSD though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something but he said BL3200 which uses an AMVA panel.


The BL3200 is 1440p and uses an AMVA panel, which is a VA panel and about 3000-ish contrast wise..I had one, image quality is superb but it has issues with some motion.. Watching videos or movies on it is fine, playing a game however gave me a headache quickly









The BL3201 on the other hand is a 4k resolution AHVA panel, which is a type of IPS, it has extremely low or no glow however and is around 1000 in terms of contrast, I've heard the black level and shadow detail on it is quite good actually and the motion performance is supposed to be very good for a 60hz screen

VA panels are only going the way of the dinosaur because everyones been sold on IPS = better when its really not...its got some advantages, but its not always "better"


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> VA panels are only going the way of the dinosaur because everyones been sold on IPS = better when its really not...its got some advantages, but its not always "better"


I don't think they're going the way of the dinosaur, new ones still come out left and right, especially recently.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The BL3200 is 1440p and uses an AMVA panel, which is a VA panel and about 3000-ish contrast wise..I had one, image quality is superb but it has issues with some motion.. Watching videos or movies on it is fine, playing a game however gave me a headache quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BL3201 on the other hand is a 4k resolution AHVA panel, which is a type of IPS, it has extremely low or no glow however and is around 1000 in terms of contrast, I've heard the black level and shadow detail on it is quite good actually and the motion performance is supposed to be very good for a 60hz screen
> 
> VA panels are only going the way of the dinosaur because everyones been sold on IPS = better when its really not...its got some advantages, but its not always "better"


Isn't VA just vertical alignment? Why would they use the AHVA moniker if it's not actually VA?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Isn't VA just vertical alignment? Why would they use the AHVA moniker if it's not actually VA?


AHVA = AUO IPS
AMVA = AUO VA


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Isn't VA just vertical alignment? Why would they use the AHVA moniker if it's not actually VA?


AHVA is AU Optronics name for it, LG owns a trademark on using "IPS" in marketing so Samsung calls theirs PLS, AUO calls it AHVA for "Advanced Hyper Viewing Angle" so technically no, its not VA lol


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I don't think they're going the way of the dinosaur, new ones still come out left and right, especially recently.


Most I see are 1080p and 60hz however.. Not terribly compelling for me anymore FWIW, if i wanted 1080p and 60hz id get a TV


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Most I see are 1080p and 60hz however.. Not terribly compelling for me anymore FWIW, if i wanted 1080p and 60hz id get a TV


Well there are 21:9 144hz VAs now, which is unfortunate cause i'd rather have a 16:9 or 16:10 144hz VA monitor, but if we have 21:9 ones, i can only assume we'll see the latter aspect ratios sporting 144hz VA panels soon.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Well there are 21:9 144hz VAs now


Where?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Where?


BenQ XR3501

the ppi is pretty bad tho 2560x1080, is like 79ppi i think. The 34" 3440x1440p 100hz monitors are more attractive.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> BenQ XR3501
> 
> the ppi is pretty bad tho 2560x1080, is like 79ppi i think. The 34" 3440x1440p 100hz monitors are more attractive.


Ah, 1080, yes... Well, yes PPI is too low for non-gaming.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> BenQ XR3501
> 
> the ppi is pretty bad tho 2560x1080, is like 79ppi i think. The 34" 3440x1440p 100hz monitors are more attractive.


Yeah the PPI on those is abysmal.. No way i could use one since I found 1440p @ 32" too low now...

also 21:9 just wasnt for me, it doesnt work for my field of view apparently lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> BenQ XR3501
> 
> the ppi is pretty bad tho 2560x1080, is like 79ppi i think. The 34" 3440x1440p 100hz monitors are more attractive.


Also the Acer Z35. But in general, as far as computer monitors go (especially gaming ones) VA will remain rare which is very unfortunate. I'd absolutely love a high end 27" SPVA based high refresh rate G-SYNC monitor at 1440p. My Vizio HDTV has no problems with motion (gaming) whatsoever. At best we'll get an MVA one which I'd probably buy anyway.


----------



## AlCapwn

Am i the only Acer xb270hu user that thinks the Asus PG278Q was more user friendly?

On the PG278Q i could always see in the rigth bottom corner when the monitor was running in G-sync,Ulmb or normal mode (indicated by the little led light)

But with the acer i keep have to open the menu go to the bottom and press open to see the mode... Or is there an more easy way?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Am i the only Acer xb270hu user that thinks the asus pg279q was more user friendly?
> 
> On the Pg279q i could always see in the rigth bottom corner when the monitor was running in G-sync,Ulmb or normal mode (indicated by the little led light)
> 
> But with the acer i keep have to open the menu go to the bottom and press open to see the mode... Or is there an more easy way?


I'm not sure how could you have that experience. Did you get an early sample?


----------



## AlCapwn

Lol whoops.. i meant the pg278q.. sorry will change it. i think i have the PG279Q on my mind


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Lol whoops.. i meant the pg278q.. sorry will change it












I know, just joking a bit. Well, I have a Swift (TN) and I like it. IPS may be better, but who knows... Hopefully the price won't be too high.


----------



## AlCapwn

I think it will be the same price as the Swift (1) and the xb270hu around 8000 swedish kronar


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> The new Eizo won't be even close to the 24" Foris regarding static contrast. The new one is IPS, so the reason the FG2421 is so unique is gone, the 5000:1 native 120hz VA panel.
> 
> The worst part is that the VA gaming alternatives are moving to aburd 35" curved 21:9 1080p panels, with too low ppi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Unfortunately they only have IPS. I want a VA panel version with that 5000:1 static contrast ratio seen on the FG2421, and also G-SYNC of course. Also ULMB seems to trounce their Turbo240.


Maybe if you use the monitor for photos and other color intensive work static contrast may matter, but when you're gaming (fast-paced moving image) can you seriously see the difference? Can someone with the FG2421 confirm this? In real world testing are the black levels really that noticeable over IPS during gaming?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Maybe if you use the monitor for photos and other color intensive work static contrast may matter, but when you're gaming (fast-paced moving image) can you seriously see the difference? Can someone with the FG2421 confirm this? In real world testing are the black levels really that noticeable over IPS during gaming?


More like the opposite of what you just said, IPS is fine for static images, but the low contrast is more obvious in games, mainly dark games. Bright games look good on IPS, games with a lot of black and dark areas, with the lights off in your room, the low contrast is obvious on IPS, especially with IPS glow and backlight bleed making it worse.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> More like the opposite of what you just said, IPS is fine for static images, but the low contrast is more obvious in games, mainly dark games. Bright games look good on IPS, games with a lot of black and dark areas, with the lights off in your room, the low contrast is obvious on IPS, especially with IPS glow and backlight bleed making it worse.


This. For entertainment you want contrast and deep blacks, which vary per monitor. For photo editing (the initial purpose of IPS?) you want color accuracy, where IPS is the best of all LCD panels, but compared to a good VA monitor the difference isn't noticeable in gaming or movies. This is why professional photo editing monitors are typically IPS, and why almost all LCD HDTVs are VA.

I've played PS4 on my Vizio SPVA TV which is most likely better than any VA computer monitor and the contrast difference is definitely noticeable even uncalibrated (black depth superiority even more noticeable).


----------



## Pragmatist

OverclockersUK claims they'll have worldwide first on the new ROG Swifts.

https://twitter.com/OverclockersUK/with_replies
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&groupid=17&catid=948 *ETA: 13/11/15*


German Computer Base has the release date in October.

https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2015-09%2Fg-sync-monitore-details-zu-pg348q-pg279q-und-pg27aq-von-asus%2F&edit-text=&act=url

Update 09.15.2015 13:51.

On demand of H Asus made further details on prices and dates. *The PG279Q will appear in October for about 849 euros* in the same month of PG27AQ for around 899 euros will come on the market. For PG348Q no concrete price has been mentioned, but it is assumed that the price is moving just above the mark of 1,000 euros. The launch of the bent 34-inch model is expected in late December 2015 or early January 2016th.

So, does overclockersUK have the exclusive first distribution rights, or not?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> More like the opposite of what you just said, IPS is fine for static images, but the low contrast is more obvious in games, mainly dark games. Bright games look good on IPS, games with a lot of black and dark areas, with the lights off in your room, the low contrast is obvious on IPS, especially with IPS glow and backlight bleed making it worse.


Aw I didn't realise that I thought IPS would be the perfect screens (besides response times..which is now fixed on those panels), with alot of contrast ! lately I play stalker it's a pretty dark game at times...

Aren't those Panels IPS-Types though like what panels are they really ? aren't those better than IPS for contrast.

And some monitors do have more or less IPS glow or backlight bleed right ?

If I order 1 I'll make sure it's from somewhere I can return no questions asked..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Aw I didn't realise that I thought IPS would be the perfect screens (besides response times..which is now fixed on those panels), with alot of contrast ! lately I play stalker it's a pretty dark game at times...
> 
> Aren't those Panels IPS-Types though like what panels are they really ? aren't those better than IPS for contrast.
> 
> And some monitors do have more or less IPS glow or backlight bleed right ?
> 
> If I order 1 I'll make sure it's from somewhere I can return no questions asked..


IPS = 1000:1 static contrast at best. IPS glow does vary a bit per IPS panel but they all have it, unless you have an IPS monitor with an AT-W Polarizer (as far as I know the only IPS monitors that have this are older very expensive professional level ones).

VA = 2500:1 to 5000:1 static contrast with much deeper black levels and no IPS glow. This contrast superiority leads to much better perceived color depth.

The PG279Q uses an IPS type panel, one that seems to have more IPS glow than most others.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS = 1000:1 static contrast at best. IPS glow does vary a bit per IPS panel but they all have it, unless you have an IPS monitor with an AT-W Polarizer (as far as I know the only IPS monitors that have this are older very expensive professional level ones).


Yeah, I've not seen or heard of these being used in a while. Also, as far as I'm aware, they have to be implemented at the panel manufacturing stage, so it's not as though someone like Dell or Samsung could take a pre-existing panel and apply one. And many of these IPS monitors are using the same panels, with no ATW ones anywhere in sight... so we're out of luck. No idea why, it genuinely makes a big difference to glow, but perhaps they are cost prohibitive or they don't care and feel they can sell just as many monitors without them. These decisions invariably come down to money at the end of the day.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah, I've not seen or heard of these being used in a while. Also, as far as I'm aware, they have to be implemented at the panel manufacturing stage, so it's not as though someone like Dell or Samsung could take a pre-existing panel and apply one. And many of these IPS monitors are using the same panels, with no ATW ones anywhere in sight... so we're out of luck. No idea why, it genuinely makes a big difference to glow, but perhaps they are cost prohibitive or they don't care and feel they can sell just as many monitors without them. These decisions invariably come down to money at the end of the day.


Yeah I'd also think using that polarizer would have to be done by the panel manufacturers themselves. It would be nice to have but I'm looking to get away from IPS altogether on my next monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Aw I didn't realise that I thought IPS would be the perfect screens (besides response times..which is now fixed on those panels), with alot of contrast ! lately I play stalker it's a pretty dark game at times...
> 
> Aren't those Panels IPS-Types though like what panels are they really ? aren't those better than IPS for contrast.
> 
> And some monitors do have more or less IPS glow or backlight bleed right ?
> 
> If I order 1 I'll make sure it's from somewhere I can return no questions asked..


The contrast is ok if you have ambient light in the room, or it is daytime. Dark scenes will not look amazing, but they will look ok. If you game in a dark room with the lights off, then it will be obvious.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS = 1000:1 static contrast at best. IPS glow does vary a bit per IPS panel but they all have it, unless you have an IPS monitor with an AT-W Polarizer (as far as I know the only IPS monitors that have this are older very expensive professional level ones).
> 
> VA = 2500:1 to 5000:1 static contrast with much deeper black levels and no IPS glow. This contrast superiority leads to much better perceived color depth.
> 
> The PG279Q uses an IPS type panel, one that seems to have more IPS glow than most others.


Ahh I see thanks for the info, yea I read a few Acer predator user complain about it, but it didn't seemed to be that bad overall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The contrast is ok if you have ambient light in the room, or it is daytime. Dark scenes will not look amazing, but they will look ok. If you game in a dark room with the lights off, then it will be obvious.


Ok not that bad then, just sad though.. but I got a dimming light so it would be ok, I was really hoping this would be the perfect screen, kinda feel let down suddenly ahah


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ahh I see thanks for the info, yea I read a few Acer predator user complain about it, but it didn't seemed to be that bad overall


Owning a XB270HU I can tell you the IPS glow is pretty obvious when you sit close to the screen.. Especially in the corners (bottom right the most on the XB270HU) it's pretty obvious when looking at dark content.. Only way to "fix" this is sit further away from the screen.. It's not really an issue though using the monitor during the day and with not completly dark content.. Myself, I do not even nortice it anymore, or it just does not bother me..

Seeing pictures like this: http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg I think the Asus PG279Q is pretty much gonna be the same as Acer's XB270HU.. Which makes sense because it's still the same panel..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Owning a XB270HU I can tell you the IPS glow is pretty obvious when you sit close to the screen.. Especially in the corners (bottom right the most on the XB270HU) it's pretty obvious when looking at dark content.. Only way to "fix" this is sit further away from the screen.. It's not really an issue though using the monitor during the day and with not completly dark content.. Myself, I do not even nortice it anymore, or it just does not bother me..
> 
> Seeing pictures like this: http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg I think the Asus PG279Q is pretty much gonna be the same as Acer's XB270HU.. Which makes sense because it's still the same panel..


lol, not the best promo pic. Yeah I'd expect the same IPS glow on average. Considering that there is quite a bit of variation among the XB270HU, it's safe to say QC issues exist at AUO as well for this panel in particular. But like you say, the IPS glow isn't visible unless you're on an extremely dark screen.


----------



## Benny89

Any VA 1440p panels with G-sync btw? Upcoming aslo.

This IPS glow....In dark games like for example Dark Souls it might be very visible.... A lot of black places, caves and dungeons with no lights.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Any VA 1440p panels with G-sync btw? Upcoming aslo.
> 
> This IPS glow....In dark games like for example Dark Souls it might be very visible.... A lot of black places, caves and dungeons with no lights.


Not a single 2560 x 1440 VA panel is known to be in the works to my knowledge. Once such a monitor with G-SYNC comes out, my XB270HU is going on Ebay (unless it sucks of course).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not a single 2560 x 1440 VA panel is known to be in the works to my knowledge. Once such a monitor with G-SYNC comes out, my XB270HU is going on Ebay (unless it sucks of course).


Thanks.

Actually I might in the end buying XB270HU instead of new PG. Reason is of course price. If new ASUS will be much more expensive than XB270HU then I will take a risk and get it.

I thought ASUS will get a very competetive price to XB270HU becasue they know that many people held back from buying Acer monitor when they heard about ASUS one. But seeing so far estimated price tag I think XB270HU starts to look for me like a better bet.

Of course I am gonna wait for it to hits the market but if by any chace XB270HU will go even lower as Acer response to new Asus monitor release then I will have tough decision to make.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Actually I might in the end buying XB270HU instead of new PG. Reason is of course price. If new ASUS will be much more expensive than XB270HU then I will take a risk and get it.
> 
> I thought ASUS will get a very competetive price to XB270HU becasue they know that many people held back from buying Acer monitor when they heard about ASUS one. But seeing so far estimated price tag I think XB270HU starts to look for me like a better bet.
> 
> Of course I am gonna wait for it to hits the market but if by any chace XB270HU will go even lower as Acer response to new Asus monitor release then I will have tough decision to make.


To make your decision even harder, Acer is releasing an XB271HU which uses the same panel but features a bezel-less design like the PG279Q, and is now rumored to be 150 Hz. Granted I personally don't care about 144 Hz vs 150 Hz (not a noticeable difference). 165 Hz is a slight bonus over 144 Hz but I don't really care about that either. 120 is the sweet spot for me, anything higher is cool but not really necessary.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Owning a XB270HU I can tell you the IPS glow is pretty obvious when you sit close to the screen.. Especially in the corners (bottom right the most on the XB270HU) it's pretty obvious when looking at dark content.. Only way to "fix" this is sit further away from the screen.. It's not really an issue though using the monitor during the day and with not completly dark content.. Myself, I do not even nortice it anymore, or it just does not bother me..
> 
> Seeing pictures like this: http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PG279Q-b.jpg I think the Asus PG279Q is pretty much gonna be the same as Acer's XB270HU.. Which makes sense because it's still the same panel..


Yea well meh







lol, me likes dark games, metro, stalker.. planned to do dark souls like someone mentioned







of course it is not game breaking !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, not the best promo pic. Yeah I'd expect the same IPS glow on average. Considering that there is quite a bit of variation among the XB270HU, it's safe to say QC issues exist at AUO as well for this panel in particular. But like you say, the IPS glow isn't visible unless you're on an extremely dark screen.


Ahah indeed ! I'm curious to see an "average" IPS glow in real life.. unfortunatly shops with these displays simply doesnt exist out there..unless they market the PG279Q at launch in some local shops, but I doubt.. lol I was so hyped about this screen, well still am, but less

When I first heard of IPS glow I thought it was some faulty panel, something people would RMA (I suppose there are the really bad cases..) for ! not something every panel had but yea like you say it might be barely noticeable overall, I'm just sceptical now

Any way it's not like there are any better screen on the way anytime soon right ?


----------



## Rocketlucco

Speaking of VA monitors, what are the best VA panels available right now?


----------



## AlCapwn

Hey all Acer XB270HU owners. Is it just me or does the screen feel "curved" not the actual screen itself but the panel.
I feel it more and more in games. I don't know if its the FOV that's suddenly wrong. When i had the old swift i did NOT have this problem.

it's hard to describe but most fps and third person games feels weird when i look from side to side like the monitor is not straight but like a half moon.

Can't really describe it better see the picture









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Speaking of VA monitors, what are the best VA panels available right now?


High-end 4K TV's.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Speaking of VA monitors, what are the best VA panels available right now?


The Samsung 34" SE790C is rather good by most accounts, but there's no adaptive sync tech with it, just vanilla 60Hz.

There's also this one coming soon.... http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-xz350cu-35-inch-ultrawide-144hz-va-freesync-monitor/

There are quite a few 1920x1080 VA monitors out there (not sure if they're all using the same/similar panel though), and all at the budget end of the market, but they are decent. As someone mentioned above, I've heard nothing of a 2560x1440 VA panel in development, just the rumours of a 21:9 1440p from Samsung, but info is very thin on the ground with that one.


----------



## Nicholars

They should release a new resolution, because 1440p is too low for anything over about 27-29". I had a 32" 1440p and well its not terrible at all, but compared to 27" 1440p the PPI is noticably worse, but then 4k is OVER DOUBLE the pixels of 1440p and 4x the pixels of 1080p.... So if you want a screen between approx 29-35" (probably 32" then) you either have mediocre PPI 1440p or stupidly high PPI and low performance of 4k. Why don't they release 3000x1680p or something like that, that would be 108PPI at 32" which would be ideal and only 30% worse performance than 1440p, instead of 4k which is over 100% worse performance than 1440p.

Come on manufacturers, in the next 2-5 years I want to see a 32" 1680p 144hz VA G/freesync monitor, I don't think we will see an OLED because of image retention..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They should release a new resolution, because 1440p is too low for anything over about 27-29". I had a 32" 1440p and well its not terrible at all, but compared to 27" 1440p the PPI is noticably worse


1- PPI is the crappiest metric ever invented.
2- You're sitting closer than you should to a 32'' screen if you notice difference in definition at the same resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> just the rumours of a 21:9 1440p from Samsung, but info is very thin on the ground with that one.


I wish it stopped being a line in TFTC's panel database and became an actual monitor in the form of an official announcement. Such a monitor would probably change the market right now.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To make your decision even harder, Acer is releasing an XB271HU which uses the same panel but features a bezel-less design like the PG279Q, and is now rumored to be 150 Hz. Granted I personally don't care about 144 Hz vs 150 Hz (not a noticeable difference). 165 Hz is a slight bonus over 144 Hz but I don't really care about that either. 120 is the sweet spot for me, anything higher is cool but not really necessary.


Same for me. I won't achieve even 100 Hz on Ultra in newest games so for me refresh rate 100 or 165 is not even a factor for buying one. I don't plan to play older games on it or FPS so all those refresh rates are kind of useless for me. However, I wonder again if new XB271HU will be at decent price or same as new ASUS. Ech....decisions decisions......


----------



## atomicus

I really don't think people are aware of how little noticeable difference there will be between 144Hz and 165Hz... it's a gimmick and a "mine is bigger" mentality from Asus. Most people in the know realise that it's diminishing returns once you get above 100Hz (even lower arguably), so at the end of the day this really shouldn't be the deciding factor if you're looking at any of these 144Hz+ monitors... overall quality, value for money, warranty, after sales support and other features such as ULMB, G-Sync etc. are far and away more important and relevant to your enjoyment of a monitor.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 1- PPI is the crappiest metric ever invented.
> 2- You're sitting closer than you should to a 32'' screen if you notice difference in definition at the same resolution.


??

The larger the screen and closer you are you need more pixels to achieve invisible single pixels experience. Also, the difference of absolutely everything is vast when comparing a "standard" 1440 27" monitor and a double-dense 2880 27" one at the same, normal length to it.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 1- PPI is the crappiest metric ever invented.
> 2- You're sitting closer than you should to a 32'' screen if you notice difference in definition at the same resolution.


Glad someone shares my view on this. PPI really means nothing if you use the same field of view. You will actually do your eyes a favor with a bigger screen by having a bigger viewing distance. Get a higher resolution and/or multiple monitors if you want more pixels and can afford it, triple PG279Q in portrait FTW


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The larger the screen and closer you are you need more pixels to achieve invisible single pixels experience.


Exactly.

You own a 27'' monitor. You find the perfect sitting distance for it. If you start using a 32'' monitor, the comparable perfect sitting distance will be such that the perceived pixel size will be the same. Bigger pixels seen at greater distances and whatnot.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 1- PPI is the crappiest metric ever invented.
> .


Sorry but that is such a dumb comment, "PPI is the dumbest metric ever invented"

a) its not dumb at all
b) it wasn't "invented" it is the number of pixels per inch.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> 1- PPI is the crappiest metric ever invented.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but that is such a dumb comment, "PPI is the dumbest metric ever invented"
> 
> a) its not dumb at all
> b) it wasn't "invented" it is the number of pixels per inch.
Click to expand...

Why is it a dumb assessment? 4K has 4 times the amount of pixels of 1080p. For any given monitor size, the PPI of 4K will be 2 times the PPI of 1080p. Conversely, the PPA (pixels per area) of 4K will be EXACTLY 4 times the PPA of 1080p. PPA is a better metric than PPI.

All units are invented by Man.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All units are invented by Man.


Don't be sexist now...


----------



## Nicholars

PPI just tells you the pixels per inch, if you have an idea what size you want and where you will be sitting then it gives you a number that is very useful.

What is PPA I have never heard anyone say that before, do you mean just the amount of pixels on the screen? eg. 3.8 megapixels for 1440p? I don't think PPA is even a "thing"... you made it up..

If thats what you mean then that is not as useful as PPI because it will not tell you how sharp the screen is (which is exactly what PPI tells you)

A 4k screen could be 100 inch which would give it a worse PPI than a 48" 1080p TV.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> PPI just tells you the pixels per inch, if you have an idea what size you want and where you will be sitting then it gives you a number that is very useful.
> 
> What is PPA I have never heard anyone say that before, do you mean just the amount of pixels on the screen? eg. 3.8 megapixels for 1440p?
> 
> If thats what you mean then that is not as useful as PPI.


No, that is not what i mean. I think my post was pretty informative.

Regardless, i think either metric is useless for most users because there's an optimal sitting distance that relates to size, and PPI plays no part in it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No, that is not what i mean. I think my post was pretty informative.
> 
> Regardless, i think either metric is useless for most users because there's an optimal sitting distance that relates to size, and PPI plays no part in it.


Wow you must be mad to make the statements you make, lets leave it at that I cannot be bothered explaining / arguing about it. All I will say is you are completely wrong.

pixels per inch IS pixels per area, and the area is 1 inch. The only other metric would be the pixel count of the screen, so I have no idea what else you are talking about. PPA is not a recognised metric.

Don't mean to be rude, but if you don't know about something, maybe just don't say anything and keep it to yourself, because it is misleading to other people.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> You own a 27'' monitor. You find the perfect sitting distance for it. If you start using a 32'' monitor, the comparable perfect sitting distance will be such that the perceived pixel size will be the same. Bigger pixels seen at greater distances and whatnot.


You can (and I did) use a 32" 16:9 display at the same distance as you do with a 27". Most people can fit more than 27" in their FoV without a problem. Otherwise, the whole point of larger diagonal (area) would be gone - since you would gain nothing. There are some people that can't look at 32" and those are rare from my experience. Most appreciate more real-estate.

PPI tells a good story. It is not a "retina" imaginary measure, but a real metric that can tell you how dense a display is. You can have a 34" screen and you don't really know anything since it may be 21:9 or 16:9 or 16:10 or 4:3, but PPI tells you the density. A standard 1440 @ 27" has ~110 PPI. 5K at that size has ~220 PPI which means it is as double dense as a 1440.
When you go shopping and you see a 25" 2560x1440 you might wonder how dense it is. You know that it is not as dense as 27" or 24" and that at that resolution text must be smaller than usual. PPI is a result of resolution and screen space so it gets you ~117 PPI. 35" has 2560x1080, but that is harder to "see" unless you, knowing the "standard" 110 PPI, get the PPI of that 35" to be less than 80 PPI. That is automatically a good indicator of how large and not-sharp the text will be.

"PPA", if even exists, is a measure that tells the same story, just completely useless for computer monitors. It means absolutely nothing to anyone that a 40" Phillips has 4K and 8,2 million pixels because the same amount of pixels you can have on a 24", 27", 28", 32", 34", 40", 65", 105"... means jack.

PPI tells you the average density of pixels per unit, an inch. That means the value itself is informative enough to give you instant info about how sharp that display is. That is much better than guessing by trying to visualize 40 inches of a screen and in your head compare it to your 27 incher. But, when you know that gives the exact saeme PPI as you have on your 27" - 110 PPI, you instantly know that is about the same size of text you have now.

If I tell you you have 14 million pixels on 65" you know nothing, but if I tell you you have 90 PPI, you know that is almost dense as that 35" BenQ (a bit better) or that it is a much worse than standard 27" 1440 display. If I tell you you have 600 PPI display, you'll instantly know it is a phone screen or even VR screen because it has density designed for extremely short distances to the eye.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No, that is not what i mean. I think my post was pretty informative.
> 
> Regardless, i think either metric is useless for most users because there's an optimal sitting distance that relates to size, and PPI plays no part in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you must be mad to make the statements you make, lets leave it at that I cannot be bothered explaining / arguing about it. All I will say is you are completely wrong.
> 
> pixels per inch IS pixels per area, and the area is 1 inch. The only other metric would be the pixel count of the screen, so I have no idea what else you are talking about. PPA is not a recognised metric.
> 
> Don't mean to be rude, but if you don't know about something, maybe just don't say anything and keep it to yourself, because it is misleading to other people.
Click to expand...

A unit of area would be square inch, not inch. I don't know why you're not understanding this. The PPI measurement is not directly proportional to the amount of pixels in a screen.
Of course PPA is not a recognized metric. No one uses it. It's, still, better than PPI. The only metric that means anything is resolution.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> A unit of area would be square inch, not inch. I don't know why you're not understanding this. The PPI measurement is not directly proportional to the amount of pixels in a screen.
> Of course PPA is not a recognized metric. No one uses it. It's, still, better than PPI. The only metric that means anything is resolution.


Meh I give up.

Toncij already answered it anyway.

Obviously I mean square inches... Or a screen would be 1 pixel high by millions of pixels wide....................


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> "PPA", if even exists, is a measure that tells the same story, just completely useless for computer monitors. It means absolutely nothing to anyone that a 40" Phillips has 4K and 8,2 million pixels because the same amount of pixels you can have on a 24", 27", 28", 32", 34", 40", 65", 105"... means jack.


You didn't understand it either.

Let's take your average 24'' monitor. It's got roughly 246 square inches. A 1080p monitor has 2073600 pixels. A 24'' 1080p monitor has around 8429 PPA (the unit here being square inch). A 24'' 4K monitor has 8294400 pixels, which means it has around 33717 PPA (the unit here still being square inch). This is, obviously, better than PPI because it gives you an idea of how many pixels fit inside an actual area while maintaining a direct proportionality between resolution increase and PPA increase.

But, please, i'm not even trying to propagate the damned metric, lol. All i mean is that PPI is not relevant. Resolution is. If you consider using a bigger monitor at the same sitting distance, you weren't sitting close enough with the first monitor in the first place.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You didn't understand it either.


Probably. I don't mind if you'd like to explain it a bit different way?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Probably. I don't mind if you'd like to explain it a bit different way?


No you understand it, I understand it, the display industry understand it, but he has come up with a pointless way of doing the same thing that you can find out from looking at the screen size and PPI!!

You don't even need to know resolution of a monitor... All you need to know is the screen size, the aspect ratio and the PPI. Or if you have spent enough time looking at screens you would already have an idea what screen size / resolution = what PPI.

But the point here is : PPI is very useful and relevant. PPA is some random made up thing which is less useful than PPI!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All i mean is that PPI is irrelevant. Resolution is. .


Resolution is PPI though, if you know the PPI and the screen size, you will know how good it is without even knowing the resolution.

Or if you know the resolution and screen size, then you will have a rough idea if you already have some experience with screens size PPI etc.

But PPI tells people who do not know exactly what res / size = what sharpness in one simple number. PPI = sharpness and detail of the screen.

If someone tells me a screen has 40ppi, I can tell in less than 1 second, that the monitor is useless to me, if someone says it has 110ppi I can tell it will be ideal. So in the space of 2-3 digits and the amount of time it takes to read that number (approx 0.3 seconds) I can tell if the screen will be good or not.

In fact, if there was no need for marketing and no set resolutions, you could buy a screen that just told you the size and PPI and that would be more useful than size and resolution because you would not have to work out the PPI.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If someone tells me a screen has 40ppi, I can tell in less than 1 second, that the monitor is useless to me, if someone says it has 110ppi I can tell it will be ideal. So in the space of 2-3 digits and the amount of time it takes to read that number (approx 0.3 seconds) I can tell if the screen will be good or not..


A 65'' 4K TV has around 62 PPI. A 24'' 1080p monitor has around 92 PPI. Obviously, the 24'' 1080p monitor is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> In fact, if there was no need for marketing and no set resolutions, you could buy a screen that just told you the size and PPI and that would be more useful than size and resolution because you would not have to work out the PPI.


You're telling me that if you are told about a metric that you want to know about, you'll know that metric more promptly and quickly? Okay.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Get a higher resolution and/or multiple monitors if you want more pixels and can afford it, *triple PG279Q in portrait FTW*


"FTW"? ... maybe not? ... unless you want to go Quad TitanX's








Interesting perspective *HERE* ...









ToTheSun vs Nicholars/toncij







...
Your both technically right ... BUT toncij's explanation is more useful for the average user +R


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> A 65'' 4K TV has around 62 PPI. A 24'' 1080p monitor has around 92 PPI. Obviously, the 24'' 1080p monitor is better.


Well the 24" has a higher PPI yes... But the 65" is 65", I would take the 65" 4k TV....

As I said (if you read it properly) all you need to know is screen size and PPI. I did not say all you need to know is PPI.

a 24" 1080p screen is 92ppi, a 24" 1440p screen has 122ppi, the 1440p is better.....


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> "FTW"? ... maybe not? ... unless you want to go Quad TitanX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting perspective *HERE* ...


Yeah. It's cool that Vega has the money to buy stuff and willingness to share his detailed insight with us. God knows i wouldn't be able to spend that kind of money to experiment with different setups, lol.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> "FTW"? ... maybe not? ... unless you want to go Quad TitanX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting perspective *HERE* ...


It really comes down to what you want to do with it. Not everyone plays the latest and most demanding games. Even when they do, there are settings other than Ultra which work just fine. Especially in games where the refresh rate matters, resolution and FPS generally beats high graphics. As a temporary solution I have been running 4K with a 750ti and it has been working just fine. In the worst case you can always dial down the resolution for specific games until you upgrade the video card. And with an expensive monitor setup, it's wise to keep it through multiple generations of video cards.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Maybe if you use the monitor for photos and other color intensive work static contrast may matter, but when you're gaming (fast-paced moving image) can you seriously see the difference? Can someone with the FG2421 confirm this? In real world testing are the black levels really that noticeable over IPS during gaming?


Hi.

This post sumarizes it pretty well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568221/eizo-eizo-introduces-144-hz-gaming-monitor-with-smartphone-and-cloud-solutions-at-gamescom-2015/40#post_24328247
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Speaking of VA monitors, what are the best VA panels available right now?


For gaming, the FG2421, if you can find a good one (there were many defective panels). but it's just 24" and 1080p with no VRR. If you can keep it over 120fps you don't miss gsync/freesync at all (I had a PG278q before).

The samsung 34" curved and the Crossover 404K seems to be amazing, but just 60hz. If your used to 120hz, the foris is the way to go. The new benq and acer 35" curved 144hz have to low PPI I think.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> ... unless you want to go Quad TitanX's


Don't hate on the Quad Titan X's. Some of us just want beautiful things.











(edited for formatting)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> This post sumarizes it pretty well.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568221/eizo-eizo-introduces-144-hz-gaming-monitor-with-smartphone-and-cloud-solutions-at-gamescom-2015/40#post_24328247


The comparison picture is not a great example, though. There's no bias lighting, the monitors seem to have an excessive amount of BLB, and the brightness must be cranked all the way up, considering how light gray the darker shades in that scene look.

I'm pretty sure everyone's seen plenty of reviews of IPS and TN monitors by now. When the monitors are properly calibrated and played in reasonable lighting, the result is not THAT abhorrent.
This is an example of a properly calibrated AHVA monitor: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/P1080671.JPG

I'm not saying either technology is better. I'm just saying that picture is akin to one of those "up to X% better" claims.


----------



## amlett

Yep, the monitors could be better no doubt. But putting the bleed aside, I think there's a huge difference between TN/IPS and VAs regarding inmersion in dark games. I had a 2007WFP (really good IPS), u2414h and the Rog Swift (best TN i've seen) and the foris is far more inmersive than the others. Just getting off the glow is a great step.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Yep, the monitors could be better no doubt. But putting the bleed aside, I think there's a huge difference between TN/IPS and VAs regarding inmersion in dark games. I had a 2007WFP (really good IPS), u2414h and the Rog Swift (best TN i've seen) and the foris is far more inmersive than the others. Just getting off the glow is a great step.


Yeah, i agree with you. Alas, monitor brands don't like us.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah, i agree with you. Alas, monitor brands don't like us.


But I'm cute, why don't they like me.


----------



## toncij

Looking last night for a difference between my IPS 5K and Swift TN - both displays have glow and some BLB. Can't escape it on those (tested on Alien Isolation).
TN has some BLB and white glow on the edges (left and right), IPS has some glow that is rather purple looking (less distracting than white tbh).

Need to try that Samsung ultra-wide VA to see how that monitor plays out...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah, i agree with you. Alas, monitor brands don't like us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm cute, why don't they like me.
Click to expand...

Because you're not cactuar cute!


----------



## joshpsp1

Ordered one of these as soon as it showed up on overclockers. Had to delay my build by a month but I can't wait!


----------



## Rocketlucco

Does a 27inch VA panel exist currently? Don't really care about if it's just 60hz. I think I would prefer the best visual quality possible over faster refresh rate.

In fact there may be other monitor types I haven't even heard of yet. What is the best visual quality I can from a 27 inch panel right now at the resolution of 2560x1400 (Don't want to go higher because I don't have the graphics card to handle it)


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Does a 27inch VA panel exist currently? Don't really care about if it's just 60hz. I think I would prefer the best visual quality possible over faster refresh rate.
> 
> In fact there may be other monitor types I haven't even heard of yet. What is the best visual quality I can from a 27 inch panel right now at the resolution of 2560x1400 (Don't want to go higher because I don't have the graphics card to handle it)


There is even a 34" 1440 VA - from Samsung, but people report some banding and halo.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Does a 27inch VA panel exist currently? Don't really care about if it's just 60hz. I think I would prefer the best visual quality possible over faster refresh rate.
> 
> In fact there may be other monitor types I haven't even heard of yet. What is the best visual quality I can from a 27 inch panel right now at the resolution of 2560x1400 (Don't want to go higher because I don't have the graphics card to handle it)


32" 1440p VA screens no 27"


----------



## Pragmatist

It's amusing seeing this many that are new to these forums and who basically created an account just to discuss these new monitors that are going to be released soon, myself included of course.


----------



## Waro

For me it was the same, but with the ROG Swift PG278Q ... in the end I didn't buy it because of pixel inversion and some bugs. Now I cross the fingers for the PG279Q.


----------



## joshpsp1

I think it's because there was such little info for such a long time. Now everyone is coming across this huge thread to congregate and talk about it. It all makes sense really.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> 32" 1440p VA screens no 27"


Reading the reviews it seems like ghosting/blur is a significant issue with the VA technology and this panel specifically. That's a shame, because it otherwise seems really nice.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's amusing seeing this many that are new to these forums and who basically created an account just to discuss these new monitors that are going to be released soon, myself included of course.


Back at the Korean monitor hype days, that was when I created my account.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's amusing seeing this many that are new to these forums and who basically created an account just to discuss these new monitors that are going to be released soon, myself included of course.


It is becasue so far this is THE MONITOR that will meet 90% of high expectations of gamers. Great investment for future also. For a quite long future. It has IPS, "perfect" size 27" (of course some prefer wide ones or 34 but this is optimized size for sitting close to desk), G-Sync with will help with unstable FPS, support down from 30 Hz to 165 Hz refresh rate, very good design and of course 1440p which is also best "optimal" resolution that is becoming standard. 4K is still exotic.

Also we just had realease of 980 Ti and Titan X which both are sweet cards for this monitor and resolution and everyone with SLI are completly settled for gaming for a long time. So this monitor will "complete" their gaming stations.

In short- this monitor is big step for gaming monitors and also one of this products which you purchase for a long time.

I am absolutely not surprised that this thread is so full of excited people with new accounts ^^.


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is becasue so far this is THE MONITOR that will meet 90% of high expectations of gamers. Great investment for future also. For a quite long future. It has IPS, "perfect" size 27" (of course some prefer wide ones or 34 but this is optimized size for sitting close to desk), G-Sync with will help with unstable FPS, support down from 30 Hz to 165 Hz refresh rate, very good design and of course 1440p which is also best "optimal" resolution that is becoming standard. 4K is still exotic.
> 
> Also we just had realease of 980 Ti and Titan X which both are sweet cards for this monitor and resolution and everyone with SLI are completly settled for gaming for a long time. So this monitor will "complete" their gaming stations.
> 
> In short- this monitor is big step for gaming monitors and also one of this products which you purchase for a long time.
> 
> I am absolutely not surprised that this thread is so full of excited people with new accounts ^^.


I agree with everything you said







I've been waiting for such a monitor for a long time! (I'm still rocking two Sony GDM-FW900 crt's at the moment, but they are starting to break down







) And I can't wait for high performance OLED screen to become affordable. When I get my hands on the PG279Q (or maybe the XB271HU) in combination with my soon to be new build of Skylake + 980 Ti Lightnings in SLI, I wont need to upgrade for another 4 or 5 years


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> When I get my hands on the PG279Q (or maybe the XB271HU) in combination with my soon to be new build of Skylake + 980 Ti Lightnings in SLI, I wont need to upgrade for another 4 or 5 years


And, by then, hopefully, OLED will be affordable (reasonably so, anyway).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> I agree with everything you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for such a monitor for a long time! (I'm still rocking two Sony GDM-FW900 crt's at the moment, but they are starting to break down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And I can't wait for high performance OLED screen to become affordable. When I get my hands on the PG279Q (or maybe the XB271HU) in combination with my soon to be new build of Skylake + 980 Ti Lightnings in SLI, I wont need to upgrade for another 4 or 5 years


Yup, you are right. Althought me having 4790k personally I will skip Skylake since benefits are not worth totally and games are GPU bounded anyway this days. I will jump to true CPU upgrade in like 4 years I think. However, I must say that price will be deciding factor for me between new PG and new XB monitor. Both have my dreamt red-black design (as my whole RIG) and parameters that interests me.

I would slightly prefer PG in terms of look, however if Acer will get better price- yup.

I would suggest for all people (if they can







) to wait until both new monitors hit market so prices will go down a little (same as we waited for Fury X in hope of slightly price drop for NVIDIA cards) and settle themselfs. Whoever will get release first- he will charge more for his monitor.


----------



## Metros

Is anyone going to get the ASUS PG348Q over the ACER Predator X34 here


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is anyone going to get the ASUS PG348Q over the ACER Predator X34 here


I am getting PG348Q.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I am getting PG348Q.


Have you looked at the TFT review for the ACER Predator X34


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> and games are GPU bounded anyway this days.


Not completly true.. It depends on the game really, there are still games outthere that can be somewhat CPU-limited at times.. Games like GTA-V and Far Cry 4 for example show significant improvements in lowest fps dips/stutter when using a faster CPU.. See here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDo-j00vUtw

It seriously makes me think about upgrading my Ivy bridge 3570K to a Skylake processor (probably i7 6700K), as I happen to play those games aswell and do not want to hold my 980Ti back (let alone future even faster GPU's)..

But hey, that's all offtopic here.. Back to the monitors..


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Not completly true.. It depends on the game really, there are still games outthere that can be somewhat CPU-limited at times.. Games like GTA-V and Far Cry 4 for example show significant improvements in lowest fps dips/stutter when using a faster CPU.. See here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDo-j00vUtw
> 
> It seriously makes me think about upgrading my Ivy bridge 3570K to a Skylake processor (probably i7 6700K), as I happen to play those games aswell and do not want to hold my 980Ti back (let alone future even faster GPU's)..
> 
> But hey, that's all offtopic here.. Back to the monitors..


I am not sure that would be the case at 3440x1440 though.


----------



## AnimeNY

No release date announced huh? If not then i think i will grab a QNIX 2710 to subside me until then , i'm just dying to get a Multi Monitor setup!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> I agree with everything you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for such a monitor for a long time! *(I'm still rocking two Sony GDM-FW900 crt's at the moment,* but they are starting to break down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And I can't wait for high performance OLED screen to become affordable. When I get my hands on the PG279Q (or maybe the XB271HU) in combination with my soon to be new build of Skylake + 980 Ti Lightnings in SLI, I wont need to upgrade for another 4 or 5 years


FW900's NICE! ... I so regret the day I let my last one go








Giving you your 1st +R just for bring back the memories! ... Welcome to OCN









At this point I would pay $3K plus to get the same experience the FW900 gave me when I 1st got it long ago!
Looks like OLED in the near future may? do it? PG279Q? ... Meh it isn't even available in glossy


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> No release date announced huh? If not then i think i will grab a QNIX 2710 to subside me until then , i'm just dying to get a Multi Monitor setup!


13th November in the UK. Other places wont be too far behind.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Not completly true.. It depends on the game really, there are still games outthere that can be somewhat CPU-limited at times.. Games like GTA-V and Far Cry 4 for example show significant improvements in lowest fps dips/stutter when using a faster CPU.. See here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDo-j00vUtw
> 
> It seriously makes me think about upgrading my Ivy bridge 3570K to a Skylake processor (probably i7 6700K), as I happen to play those games aswell and do not want to hold my 980Ti back (let alone future even faster GPU's)..
> 
> But hey, that's all offtopic here.. Back to the monitors..


Not worth. As long as you keep in GTA V Grass on lower than high then you are fine and not CPU limited. There is no point upgrading CPU, motherboard and RAM for one setting in one game.

But you are right- back to monitors. I personally think that Acer might be smarter one here and will get lower price for their new XB compare to new PG. Asus in my opinion charge too much for their products just becasue of "ROG" and "ASUS" marks. Days where people tought that ASUS is best quality is long gone and now it is just another great brand, but nothing exeptional.

Also I think Asus try to make to much hype about 165 Hz while Acer with 144Hz is completly same overkill for any non-FPS gamer.

Well, we will see in about...two months? Time can run so slow when you wait for new hardware


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> 13th November in the UK. Other places wont be too far behind.


Nice its not too far then , was a price-point also announced? depending on how high it is i might wait , hell i might not even have a choice like with what happened with the original swift , out of stock for months and being sold for a premium online.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Nice its not too far then , was a price-point also announced? depending on how high it is i might wait , hell i might not even have a choice like with what happened with the original swift , out of stock for months and being sold for a premium online.


£749.99. Rumour is that it will be around 800-850 USD.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> For me it was the same, but with the ROG Swift PG278Q ... in the end I didn't buy it because of pixel inversion and some bugs. Now I cross the fingers for the PG279Q.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I think it's because there was such little info for such a long time. Now everyone is coming across this huge thread to congregate and talk about it. It all makes sense really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Back at the Korean monitor hype days, that was when I created my account.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is becasue so far this is THE MONITOR that will meet 90% of high expectations of gamers. Great investment for future also. For a quite long future. It has IPS, "perfect" size 27" (of course some prefer wide ones or 34 but this is optimized size for sitting close to desk), G-Sync with will help with unstable FPS, support down from 30 Hz to 165 Hz refresh rate, very good design and of course 1440p which is also best "optimal" resolution that is becoming standard. 4K is still exotic.
> 
> Also we just had realease of 980 Ti and Titan X which both are sweet cards for this monitor and resolution and everyone with SLI are completly settled for gaming for a long time. So this monitor will "complete" their gaming stations.
> 
> In short- this monitor is big step for gaming monitors and also one of this products which you purchase for a long time.
> 
> I am absolutely not surprised that this thread is so full of excited people with new accounts ^^.


Yeah, we're many that are looking forward to these new upcoming monitors. I hope that we all get-together and share our experiences when they're released. I'm sure it'll be valuable information both for us and others that'll consider buying these monitors too.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Have you looked at the TFT review for the ACER Predator X34


Yeah it was an interesting read and that monitor definitely looks good but i have always been weary of acer products and i have had my ROG Swift PG278Q for a little over a year from day one release with no problems and have been loving every day that i use it. My product experience with Asus plus on top of the fact that the PG348Q looks pretty badass to me has me won over personally.


----------



## Chilagy

http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/228982-asus_rog_swift_pg279q_27-4ms-hdmi_dp_usb-ips

This Shop says they will get the Monitor on the 9th October.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilagy*
> 
> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/228982-asus_rog_swift_pg279q_27-4ms-hdmi_dp_usb-ips
> 
> This Shop says they will get the Monitor on the 9th October.


oh my goodness, that's one of the stores that I live close to. Tack för informationen!


----------



## Pragmatist

For those who are interested in this new upcoming beast.


----------



## Nicholars

Where are those pics from?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Where are those pics from?


Asus Nordic! It says so on the bottom left corner of the SS. Enjoy!


----------



## Xeby

I'm super interested in this one but am anxious about the IPS Glow and/or Backlight Bleed. Hopefully there are some pictures of these monitors in a dark room displaying a black image so we can see how bad it is.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I'm super interested in this one but am anxious about the IPS Glow and/or Backlight Bleed. Hopefully there are some pictures of these monitors in a dark room displaying a black image so we can see how bad it is.


Backlight bleed is really a hit or miss with all mainstream IPS and TN monitors. As for IPS glow, I assume that's a panel characteristic and judging by the Acer XB270HU, IPS glow will typically be worse than average. But we'll find out for sure soon enough.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Backlight bleed is really a hit or miss with all mainstream IPS and TN monitors. As for IPS glow, I assume that's a panel characteristic and judging by the Acer XB270HU, IPS glow will typically be worse than average. But we'll find out for sure soon enough.


I certainly understand its a panel limitation to have some IPS glow. However I've seen some IPS glow that is so minimal it isn't an issue at all, and I've seen the XB270HU have such bad problems I would deem it unusable. Some glow or bleed I can handle, but there is a limit and I'm hoping to know if a majority of these monitors cross that or not.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I certainly understand its a panel limitation to have some IPS glow. However I've seen some IPS glow that is so minimal it isn't an issue at all, and I've seen the XB270HU have such bad problems I would deem it unusable. Some glow or bleed I can handle, but there is a limit and I'm hoping to know if a majority of these monitors cross that or not.


To clarify, I didn't mean panel as in "it's a problem with IPS panels" (which it is of course). I meant that the AUO AMVA panel used by the PG279Q and XB270HU has more IPS glow than most other IPS panels. But even this varies somewhat.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To clarify, I didn't mean panel as in "it's a problem with IPS panels" (which it is of course). I meant that the AUO AMVA panel used by the PG279Q and XB270HU has more IPS glow than most other IPS panels. But even this varies somewhat.


Nothing weird about that. Panel designed for high refresh rates might suffer in different areas - after all engineering is all about finding right balance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Nothing weird about that. Panel designed for high refresh rates might suffer in different areas - after all engineering is all about finding right balance.


Here's another way of looking at it though: "My $800 XB270HU has more IPS glow than my $200 LG IPS monitors and that's unacceptable."


----------



## Gerbacio

this might bring me back! i want it!


----------



## Shogon

Must resist IPS and higher refresh rates.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Here's another way of looking at it though: "My $800 XB270HU has more IPS glow than my $200 LG IPS monitors and that's unacceptable."


That's pretty much my concern. The amount of IPS glow in some recent panels has made me even consider going with a TN over IPS, since this will be used mainly for games and it seems all the games I play recently take place in dark caves/dungeons frequently, I don't want to be seeing big splotches of white/yellow.

I am also keeping my eye out for the X34, while also IPS since its a different panel maybe it suffers less from the problems this panel does.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Must resist IPS and higher refresh rates.


Must resist IPS. If you have the patience to hold off for another year or so, that would be great! Maybe next year we'll see a VA panel version. I didn't have the patience to wait sadly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> That's pretty much my concern. The amount of IPS glow in some recent panels has made me even consider going with a TN over IPS, since this will be used mainly for games and it seems all the games I play recently take place in dark caves/dungeons frequently, I don't want to be seeing big splotches of white/yellow.
> 
> I am also keeping my eye out for the X34, while also IPS since its a different panel maybe it suffers less from the problems this panel does.


According to the TFTCentral review, the IPS glow is even more bothersome just because it's 34" which means more real estate and more easily visible IPS glow. I wonder how bad TN viewing angles affect head-on viewing on a 27" monitor?


----------



## Xeby

G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Must resist IPS. If you have the patience to hold off for another year or so, that would be great! Maybe next year we'll see a VA panel version. I didn't have the patience to wait sadly.
> According to the TFTCentral review, the IPS glow is even more bothersome just because it's 34" which means more real estate and more easily visible IPS glow. I wonder how bad TN viewing angles affect head-on viewing on a 27" monitor?


Gah, you're right. This just makes the decision between the two even harder. At this point I don't care about it being 16:9 vs 34:9, I'll just buy the monitor with the least amount of IPS Glow and Bleed issues.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Must resist IPS and higher refresh rates.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Must resist IPS. If you have the patience to hold off for another year or so, that would be great! Maybe next year we'll see a VA panel version. I didn't have the patience to wait sadly.
> According to the TFTCentral review, the IPS glow is even more bothersome just because it's 34" which means more real estate and more easily visible IPS glow. I wonder how bad TN viewing angles affect head-on viewing on a 27" monitor?


I doubt that VA panels will come in year or so. Right now the technology is enough so IPS high refresh rate 1440p monitors STARTED to being produced. STARTED- and they are not perfect yet. Now we will see this technology becoming a standard, as well as 1440p resolution. High refresh rate IPS monitors will be new trend for producers and the will try to feed on it for at least 2 years in my opinion, making more and more unique high refresh rates IPS monitors but those that are being released right now will be standard products.

In next year or two you will see 4K monitors, trying to get high refresh rates and other things.

Imo VA is not good technology for producents right now. First- its not as easy as IPS, second- its more expensive. Both means that on average they would sell less VA monitors than they can produce and sell IPS. VA is totally different technology you would have to start work on, and we didn't even exploit IPS fully yet. How long TN was standard before IPS came? VA is something even more expensive and hard to produce. Especially if with release of new monitors, some things will become a standard that gamers WON'T GIVE UP ON- high refresh rates, G-Sync/Free Sync, 1440p minimum resolution or 4K. Nobody would change new PG with this for VA panel with 60 Hz, no G-Sync or Free-sync and PAY MORE.

They just started selling new IPS monitors. They won't start working on VA in year or two, because they need to first exploit fully IPS market and new standards. You first try to make maximum money on your current products- year or two of just promoting, selling. After that you might want to get with something new to start cycle again. How long LED TVs are on market? Why do you think OLED TVs are not being produced yet and sell- LED TVs are for YEARS now as standard. Beccsaue OLED technology is not good money making yet- too hard and expensive to produce, not big audience being able to own one. That is bad Business.

Remember- it is business. Nobody in ASUS or ACER care about you wanting VA monitors. They will start producing ones ONLY when they will calculate that this is good business and they can produce a lot cheap and sell a lot expensive.

You should buy new IPS monitors becasue In my opinion you will wait quite long time for true gaming VA monitors. In my opinion at least 2 years, being optimistic here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*


Perfect! ^^


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I doubt that VA panels will come in year or so. Right now the technology is enough so IPS high refresh rate 1440p monitors STARTED to being produced. STARTED- and they are not perfect yet. Now we will see this technology becoming a standard, as well as 1440p resolution. High refresh rate IPS monitors will be new trend for producers and the will try to feed on it for at least 2 years in my opinion, making more and more unique high refresh rates IPS monitors but those that are being released right now will be standard products.
> 
> In next year or two you will see 4K monitors, trying to get high refresh rates and other things.
> 
> Imo VA is not good technology for producents right now. First- its not as easy as IPS, second- its more expensive. Both means that on average they would sell less VA monitors than they can produce and sell IPS. VA is totally different technology you would have to start work on, and we didn't even exploit IPS fully yet. How long TN was standard before IPS came? VA is something even more expensive and hard to produce. Especially if with release of new monitors, some things will become a standard that gamers WON'T GIVE UP ON- high refresh rates, G-Sync/Free Sync, 1440p minimum resolution or 4K. Nobody would change new PG with this for VA panel with 60 Hz, no G-Sync or Free-sync and PAY MORE.
> 
> They just started selling new IPS monitors. They won't start working on VA in year or two, because they need to first exploit fully IPS market and new standards. You first try to make maximum money on your current products- year or two of just promoting, selling. After that you might want to get with something new to start cycle again. How long LED TVs are on market? Why do you think OLED TVs are not being produced yet and sell- LED TVs are for YEARS now as standard. Beccsaue OLED technology is not good money making yet- too hard and expensive to produce, not big audience being able to own one. That is bad Business.
> 
> Remember- it is business. Nobody in ASUS or ACER care about you wanting VA monitors. They will start producing ones ONLY when they will calculate that this is good business and they can produce a lot cheap and sell a lot expensive.
> 
> You should buy new IPS monitors becasue In my opinion you will wait quite long time for true gaming VA monitors. In my opinion at least 2 years, being optimistic here.
> Perfect! ^^


That image should be of the ASUS PG348Q, not the ASUS PG279Q


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That image should be of the ASUS PG348Q, not the ASUS PG279Q


Speaking of it. I am thinking that I might end up with PG34 instead of PG27 becasue I don't play FPS games at all and with SLI 980 Ti I will be pushing every setting in game as hard as possible so 100 FPS will probably be top I would ever see in new titles. Anything above 100 Hz is probably perfect for FPS players but for average gamer 100 I think is sweet spot.

The only think that bothers me- would all games support wide resolution of it? Or would I have to wait each time for some drivers that will allow it?

What do you think guys?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Speaking of it. I am thinking that I might end up with PG34 instead of PG27 becasue I don't play FPS games at all and with SLI 980 Ti I will be pushing every setting in game as hard as possible so 100 FPS will probably be top I would ever see in new titles. Anything above 100 Hz is probably perfect for FPS players but for average gamer 100 I think is sweet spot.
> 
> The only think that bothers me- would all games support wide resolution of it? Or would I have to wait each time for some drivers that will allow it?
> 
> What do you think guys?


The games support it from day one, if not, there will be a download you can do to fix it, sometimes the HUD is in the same place as 16.9 but normally it is fine


----------



## CallsignVega

Having personally tested the 27" IPS AUOptronics monitors like the Predator and the X34, the IPS glow is among the worst I've ever seen. If any displays could use an Advanced True Wide Polarizer, it's these. But then people would just balk at the extra $200 tossed on the price.

I'm interested to see if that new 3440x1440 100 Hz VA panel makes it into a G-Sync display.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That image should be of the ASUS PG348Q, not the ASUS PG279Q


Agreed


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That image should be of the ASUS PG348Q, not the ASUS PG279Q


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Agreed


I take it both of you want to watch movies and play racing games, because if you're going to play shooters you would not even consider the ASUS PG348Q over the ASUS PG279Q.
Either way, if you play shooters I want to know what games so I can 420 noscope headshot both of you while boasting about my superior 165hz monitor.









Joking aside. I'm sure both of them will be great. I will perhaps make some gifs for the ASUS PG348Q as well.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I take it both of you want to watch movies and play racing games, because if you're going to play shooters you would not even consider the ASUS PG348Q over the ASUS PG279Q.
> Either way, if you play shooters I want to know what games so I can 420 noscope headshot both of you while boasting about my superior 165hz monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside. I'm sure both of them will be great. I will perhaps make some gifs for the ASUS PG348Q as well.


I play shooters and RPGs, I still think 100hz would be enough as many people say after 90hz, it is quite hard to tell the difference when gaming.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ...You should buy new IPS monitors becasue In my opinion you will wait quite long time for true gaming VA monitors. In my opinion at least 2 years, being optimistic here.


Well Acer does have a 2560 x 1080 200 Hz VA monitor coming out any day now. I don't think a 2560 x 1440 VA monitor will take that long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Having personally tested the 27" IPS AUOptronics monitors like the Predator and the X34, the IPS glow is among the worst I've ever seen. If any displays could use an Advanced True Wide Polarizer, it's these. But then people would just balk at the extra $200 tossed on the price.
> 
> I'm interested to see if that new 3440x1440 100 Hz VA panel makes it into a G-Sync display.


I haven't heard of such a panel but that's more good news. Too bad most of these modern VA panels only reach around 2500:1 contrast levels, when we've seen other VA panels do twice that.


----------



## medgart

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/a.300928356630368.72089.295429160513621/983331158390081/?type=3&theater

ASUS ROG Nordic: "ROG Swift PG279Q will be available by the end of next month."

Let's hope so. Good news is that there's no ips glow in the bottom right corner







at least from what is seen in the photo they've posted.
Do you think this monitor is using the same panel as Acer XB270HU and Asus MG279Q?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Do you think this monitor is using the same panel as Acer XB270HU and Asus MG279Q?


It is using the same panel.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It is using the same panel.


Can you share the source of this statement pls?


----------



## Shadowarez

The fact its coming from same company and that no other company in world produces such a panel narrows it down to AU optronics. Or whateva there name is.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> The fact its coming from same company and that no other company in world produces such a panel narrows it down to AU optronics. Or whateva there name is.


This, it narrows it down to that same panel. TFTCentral has stated that it uses the same panel in their MG279Q review.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> The fact its coming from same company and that no other company in world produces such a panel narrows it down to AU optronics. Or whateva there name is.


yes, yes. However, lets not argue against the product before it's released and tested. You're just ruining the *HYPE*.


----------



## Shadowarez

I prefer tothink softening the blows for when it releases. Its coming from Asus if they havent learned by now frim swift which is still a 99% Failure/Return then im assuming they already gave up on producing Quality.

When it does come to this side of world im betting theyv dropped support and still wont care what ppl in rog forum have to say as they got youre money and are already working on next product to stop supporting soon as they get youre money and cycle repeats.

Untill all of north america say **£% Off with horrible QC asus will keep shipping High Priced Garbage. At this point in time were paying them Thousends of dollars to sell us trash we gota send in to rma lottery till we get a working product or one that we can live with.

Thats if youre rma isnt denied by asus saying you caused damage then youre stuck with a near $1800 usd or $2400 monitor. Just saying we gota stop supporting companys that ship trash here. Its like those trash barges asus ships that to us and ppl lose there minds to be first in line to get at it.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I prefer tothink softening the blows for when it releases. Its coming from Asus if they havent learned by now frim swift which is still a 99% Failure/Return then im assuming they already gave up on producing Quality.
> 
> When it does come to this side of world im betting theyv dropped support and still wont care what ppl in rog forum have to say as they got youre money and are already working on next product to stop supporting soon as they get youre money and cycle repeats.
> 
> Untill all of north america say **£% Off with horrible QC asus will keep shipping High Priced Garbage. At this point in time were paying them Thousends of dollars to sell us trash we gota send in to rma lottery till we get a working product or one that we can live with.
> 
> Thats if youre rma isnt denied by asus saying you caused damage then youre stuck with a near $1800 usd or $2400 monitor. Just saying we gota stop supporting companys that ship trash here. Its like those trash barges asus ships that to us and ppl lose there minds to be first in line to get at it.


Yeah, ok... 99% failure/returns?

I understand that you might be upset if you've received a faulty product, but you're obviously exaggerating *a lot* . Stop it, please.

There are many that has had issues with the Asus PG278Q and Acer XB270HU, there is no denying it. Some friends and forumites bought the PG278Q recently and according to them most of the issues has been resolved. So, it seems it was the early batch that had the most complaints.


----------



## Shadowarez

Iv had 7 faulty swifts from 3 retailers at diff times all had severe issues but im preying im wrong from my previous post as id love to consider rog a great brand but they seem to rush products out with obvious issues.

Like x99 boards catching fire frying 5960x cpus. And obvious issues with swifts or strix 980Ti heatpipes not actually toucjing gpu leaving gaps.

Just saying there track record is horrible. Read the rog forums terrible company maybe 2016 they will produce quality one can only hope they turn it around otherwise that rog tax better stop being applied to anything they touch and call gamer oriented.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well Acer does have a 2560 x 1080 200 Hz VA monitor coming out any day now. I don't think a 2560 x 1440 VA monitor will take that long.
> I haven't heard of such a panel but that's more good news. Too bad most of these modern VA panels only reach around 2500:1 contrast levels, when we've seen other VA panels do twice that.


2500:1 or 3000:1 is still leagues ahead of 1000:1 on your average ips/tn. I didn't know acer had a benq copy monitor coming out. 35" 2560x1080 tho which isn't a surprise









When the hell are they gonna stop slinging this ultrawide ***** and give us a 16:9 1440p VA with 144hz? Like honestly.... I've seen 34" 3440x1440 in person and sure its cool and immersive, but it just adds another layer of compatibility issues with games or other content that has no 21:9 support. 21:9 will forever be a niche market and will be buried along with any other sub 4k resolution when 4k finally takes off and replaces the majority of user's 1080p monitors. Sure it won't happen overnight but i think 4k will surpass HD resolutions in 5 years time with how much cheaper 4k displays have become recently, and they'll only get cheaper.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 2500:1 or 3000:1 is still leagues ahead of 1000:1 on your average ips/tn. I didn't know acer had a benq copy monitor coming out. 35" 2560x1080 tho which isn't a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell are they gonna stop slinging this ultrawide ***** and give us a 16:9 1440p VA with 144hz? Like honestly.... I've seen 34" 3440x1440 in person and sure its cool and immersive, but it just adds another layer of compatibility issues with games or other content that has no 21:9 support. 21:9 will forever be a niche market and will be buried along with any other sub 4k resolution when 4k finally takes off and replaces the majority of user's 1080p monitors. Sure it won't happen overnight but i think 4k will surpass HD resolutions in 5 years time with how much cheaper 4k displays have become recently, and they'll only get cheaper.


1000:1, 3000:1, 5000:1. After owning 4K OLED, all of these seem unacceptable to me.









I've gotten use to infinite contrast ratio, and I'll be selling my 5500:1 full array local dimming TV, 3000:1 VA monitor and 1000:1 IPS ultra wide monitor. All high end models, but still can't produce 1/10th of the picture of an OLED. After you see one you basically can't stand anything else.

OLED is definitely the future when it comes to gaming, movies, etc. If they ever work out the potential screen retention issues, it'll surpass monitors on the desktop too. Right now the ideal setup would be a good VA monitor for desktop usage, and a secondary OLED TV for gaming/movies.


----------



## joshpsp1

I thought Overclockers got first dibs on these yet Asus Nordic say they'll be available in October?


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe the asus oc team us regulars are 2nd class so we get whats leftover eventually.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1000:1, 3000:1, 5000:1. After owning 4K OLED, all of these seem unacceptable to me.


$1000, $3000, $5000. After owning a $300 monitor, all of these seem unacceptable to me.









Seriously, though, not everyone can drop $5000 on a TV-sized display for desktop usage. Besides, 3000:1 and up, it's not the contrast that's the bottleneck for PQ; motion blur is. OLED is king, but a 120+ Hz VA panel with good response times, strobing, and decent viewing angles will already be excellent for the majority of scenarios, and i guess it's what a lot of people here are wanting.


----------



## amlett

I just want a new Foris (fg2421) equivalent with 27" 1440p and VRR. I love mine, best monitor I've ever seen for gaming, but 24" is not enough.

Bad news the new foris is IPS


----------



## thebski

I just wish Asus NA would come out and say something official. I'm buying a new monitor next month. I just wish I knew if it was going to be this or the 278Q.


----------



## tomytom99

Man... I'd be all over this, I just wish it had DVI, and that NVidia cards were more affordable. :|


----------



## Shadowarez

Not goi g to happen untill amd becomes competitive again at this rate one can only wonder if amd will be afloat when if zen launches. The gpu division is a seprate company now just wait n see if they can keep lights on long enough for zen to either mark return of amd or final nail that puts them outa business.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 2500:1 or 3000:1 is still leagues ahead of 1000:1 on your average ips/tn. I didn't know acer had a benq copy monitor coming out. 35" 2560x1080 tho which isn't a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell are they gonna stop slinging this ultrawide ***** and give us a 16:9 1440p VA with 144hz? Like honestly.... I've seen 34" 3440x1440 in person and sure its cool and immersive, but it just adds another layer of compatibility issues with games or other content that has no 21:9 support. 21:9 will forever be a niche market and will be buried along with any other sub 4k resolution when 4k finally takes off and replaces the majority of user's 1080p monitors. Sure it won't happen overnight but i think 4k will surpass HD resolutions in 5 years time with how much cheaper 4k displays have become recently, and they'll only get cheaper.


I hear you. I really don't want ultrawide, but if in one year there is no 16:9 2560 x 1440 VA G-SYNC monitor then I may sell my XB270HU and pick up the Acer Z35, unless it ends up being terrible.


----------



## Pragmatist

Just an update for you gentlemen.

Sweclockers has now received the Asus PG279Q. We are now awaiting a review from, Mr. Thomas Ytterberg.


----------



## AlCapwn

That price though... 9.000 Swedish kronar







that's 1.000 more than the Xb270hu


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> $1000, $3000, $5000. After owning a $300 monitor, all of these seem unacceptable to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, not everyone can drop $5000 on a TV-sized display for desktop usage. Besides, 3000:1 and up, it's not the contrast that's the bottleneck for PQ; motion blur is. OLED is king, but a 120+ Hz VA panel with good response times, strobing, and decent viewing angles will already be excellent for the majority of scenarios, and i guess it's what a lot of people here are wanting.


Motion on a 60hz OLED far exceed motion on a 60hz LCD due to the .1ms pixel response times. Honestly, I have a hard time telling the difference between 144hz and this. The biggest thing is 144hz has less input lag, and looks smoother, but motion is almost the same.

OLED is dropping in price rapidly, the TVs that were $9,000 at the start of this year can now be gotten for around $4800. Give it another year or two and they'll be easily affordable for anyone that can afford high end GPUs/CPUs.









I highly disagree about the 3000:1 and up comment though. OLED's infinite contrast is immediately apparent even when comparing against Kuro Plasmas, which were around $6-8K not that long ago and _vastly_ exceed the contrast ratio of even the best monitors. When you place an OLED side by side against a "mere" 3000:1 monitor, it's just not even close to the same PQ. OLED is just something you have to see before you realize how much better it is.

Vega is also using this TV as a monitor, so there's at least 2 people on these forums using them already. It really comes down to $$$.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Motion on a 60hz OLED far exceed motion on a 60hz LCD due to the .1ms pixel response times. Honestly, I have a hard time telling the difference between 144hz and this. The biggest thing is 144hz has less input lag, and looks smoother, but motion is almost the same.
> 
> OLED is dropping in price rapidly, the TVs that were $9,000 at the start of this year can now be gotten for around $4800. Give it another year or two and they'll be easily affordable for anyone that can afford high end GPUs/CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly disagree about the 3000:1 and up comment though. OLED's infinite contrast is immediately apparent even when comparing against Kuro Plasmas, which were like $8K not that long ago, and far exceed 3000:1. When side by side against a 3000:1 monitor, it's just not even close to the same PQ.


I agree, the difference between Plasma and 3000:1 VA is definitely noticeable. OLED has even greater contrast than Plasma. I struggle to imagine what OLED looks like. I really hope they fix the image retention and longevity issues so we can see some 4k G-SYNC high refresh rate OLED monitors as soon as 2017. A dream come true.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree, the difference between Plasma and 3000:1 VA is definitely noticeable. OLED has even greater contrast than Plasma. I struggle to imagine what OLED looks like. I really hope they fix the image retention and longevity issues so we can see some 4k G-SYNC high refresh rate OLED monitors as soon as 2017. A dream come true.


I will "eat my hat" if there are any Gsync 4k OLED monitors in 2017.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I will "eat my hat" if there are any Gsync 4k OLED monitors in 2017.


I will also eat your hat and my own face.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree, the difference between Plasma and 3000:1 VA is definitely noticeable. OLED has even greater contrast than Plasma. I struggle to imagine what OLED looks like. I really hope they fix the image retention and longevity issues so we can see some 4k G-SYNC high refresh rate OLED monitors as soon as 2017. A dream come true.


Never going to be a GSYNC OLED probably. I'm going to guess there will never be a OLED "monitor". Luckily the TV's have PC modes.

Why?
- Image Retention (not a problem if you are a smart user, hide the taskbar, etc).
- The only OLED maker, LG, claims smaller OLEDs are much harder to make for them.
- There's no other OLED makers, and probably won't be anytime soon. LG already did the investment while everyone else backed out, now LG will begin selling their panels but only 55", 65", and 77" sizes.
- ABL is a problem with OLED on the desktop, you can't full screen windows or your screen dims down dramatically. Luckily, on 4K, you really never have to fullscreen windows. This will improve as OLED matures.
- Image retention prevention features that cannot be disabled can be annoying. Sometimes your screen will dim down because it thinks your inactive or detects static images. Sometimes it will dim down certain UI elements in a game.

The pros still far outweigh the cons but it's never going to be a typical consumer product for PC usage. You are going to see a lot of novice users destroy OLEDs when they become more affordable.

The difference between a 3000:1 VA vs Kuro Plasma is large, but the difference between a Kuro Plasma and a OLED is even larger. Imagine looking outside through a perfectly clean window. That's what OLED looks like. It surpasses the capability of human vision so it looks exactly like real life. Any imperfections you see will be the source content, not the TV. _Assuming you have the equipment and knowledge to properly calibrate 20pt grayscale and gamma, and/or pay someone too.







_


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Never going to be a GSYNC OLED probably. I'm going to guess there will never be a OLED "monitor". Luckily the TV's have PC modes.
> 
> Why?
> - Image Retention (not a problem if you are a smart user, hide the taskbar, etc).
> - The only OLED maker, LG, claims smaller OLEDs are much harder to make for them.
> - There's no other OLED makers, and probably won't be anytime soon. LG already did the investment while everyone else backed out, now LG will begin selling their panels but only 55", 65", and 77" sizes.
> - ABL is a problem with OLED on the desktop, you can't full screen windows or your screen dims down dramatically. Luckily, on 4K, you really never have to fullscreen windows. This will improve as OLED matures.
> - Image retention prevent features that cannot be disabled can be annoying. Sometimes your screen will dim down because it thinks your inactive or detects static images. I have a wallpaper rotating every 1 minute to prevent it.
> 
> The difference between a 3000:1 VA vs Kuro Plasma is large, but the difference between a Kuro Plasma and a OLED is even larger. Imagine looking outside through a perfectly clean window. That's what OLED looks like. It surpasses the capability of human vision so it looks exactly like real life. Any imperfections you see will be the source content, not the TV. _Assuming you have the equipment and knowledge to properly calibrate 20pt grayscale and gamma, and/or pay someone too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I thought other manufacturers are pursuing OLED technology, not just LG?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought other manufacturers are pursuing OLED technology, not just LG?


I'm pretty sure all the companies that announced it are buying their panels from LG. Though, proper use of software and firmware can make an amazing difference. LG kind of sucks in that department.

I'm sure the upcoming Panasonic OLED will be even better than the LG, even though it probably uses the same panel, and will likely cost much more.


----------



## AlCapwn

Did anybody talk about my 5090 Kuro...







yeee i know she's abit old but she is still full of life.. literally. The colors and black levels er amazing


----------



## Nicholars

I think the best you can REALISTICALLY hope for would be a 40-55", 4k, 60hz (possibly 120hz), low input lag OLED TV under £2000 in the next FIVE YEARS. Slim chance of it having freesync and zero chance of it having Gsync. More likely OLED will be similar to plasma eg. Large TV's only. Manufacturers are in business to make money and they make a lot more from TV's than the do from a small amount of PC gamers.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm sure the upcoming Panasonic OLED will be even better than the LG, even though it probably uses the same panel, and will likely cost much more.


Yeh all OLED TV's from any brand like panasonic etc. (except samsung, who have put OLED on hold) will be made by LG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think the best you can REALISTICALLY hope for would be a 40-55", 4k, 60hz (possibly 120hz), low input lag OLED TV under £2000 in the next FIVE YEARS. Slim chance of it having freesync and zero chance of it having Gsync. More likely OLED will be similar to plasma eg. Large TV's only. Manufacturers are in business to make money and they make a lot more from TV's than the do from a small amount of PC gamers.


That's a fair estimate. However I wouldn't discount OLED monitors happening eventually. If OLED becomes a big hit in the high end TV market, then I think the demand for OLED monitors would rise. You're right about G-SYNC though, it will be dead by the time OLED TVs have a chance at becoming a big hit in the TV market. NVIDIA will have moved on to a VESA AdaptiveSync standard.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's a fair estimate. However I wouldn't discount OLED monitors happening eventually. If OLED becomes a big hit in the high end TV market, then I think the demand for OLED monitors would rise. You're right about G-SYNC though, it will be dead by the time OLED TVs have a chance at becoming a big hit in the TV market. NVIDIA will have moved on to a VESA AdaptiveSync standard.


It would only rise if they can fix the image retention problems, if they can fix that then there is no reason why not, but as it seems to be a problem now, I am not sure it is likely they will ever be suitable for PC monitors, but they use OLED's on phones etc. so possibly I don't know.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It would only rise if they can fix the image retention problems, if they can fix that then there is no reason why not, but as it seems to be a problem now, I am not sure it is likely they will ever be suitable for PC monitors, but they use OLED's on phones etc. so possibly I don't know.


For sure, all of my hypotheticals/fantasies include image retention and longevity being fixed (there seems to be definitely progress on the latter issue).


----------



## Strider49

I just hope this Swift won't suffer from inversion and the low gamma issues that plagued the first Swift. I want to believe that it won't, as this one uses a different panel and is IPS, but one never knows, since, for instance, the inversion problem, as far as I'm aware, wasn't related to the panel _per se_, but rather to miscalibrated voltages. I also hope that the colors and contrast, as well as QC, won't suffer much from the overclock to 165Hz. Anyway, I might just wait for CES in January 2016... Maybe someone will announce a 2560 x 1440 120/144 Hz semi-glossy AMVA+ screen with G-Sync by then?







Very unlikely, as there aren't any reports of such a panel being manufactured or, at least, planned for the near future, but one can dream.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> OLED is just something you have to see before you realize how much better it is.


But i have.

I'm simply saying that, with some bias lighting, a good VA panel with a similar coating (!) could look pretty good, as VA TV's have shown. They look much better than your average monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

Yes its good and everything but its £4500 for a 55" 4k OLED, which is a lot for something that has been shown to have problems with lifespan etc. Maybe in 3-5 years it will be worth buying. What is the point of talking about OLED's its OBVIOUSLY better, but it is also £4500, 60hz and not a PC monitor...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes its good and everything but its £4500 for a 55" 4k OLED, which is a lot for something that has been shown to have problems with lifespan etc. Maybe in 3-5 years it will be worth buying. What is the point of talking about OLED's its OBVIOUSLY better, but it is also £4500, 60hz and not a PC monitor...


Yeah. That's kind of the sad truth.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes its good and everything but its £4500 for a 55" 4k OLED, which is a lot for something that has been shown to have problems with lifespan etc. Maybe in 3-5 years it will be worth buying. What is the point of talking about OLED's its OBVIOUSLY better, but it is also £4500, 60hz and not a PC monitor...


LG claims their OLEDs get 30,000 hours until half brightness. The lifetime issue really only affects non-white OLEDs, which aren't made anymore.

It's not technically a monitor, but you just sit a little further back and it's the exact same, arguably better and more immersive due to size. They have a PC mode which makes input similar to high end IPS/VA. I'm willing to bet even most extreme 144hz fanboys would see OLED and prefer it in any game that isn't a competitive FPS. 60hz is really good on OLED, much better than 60hz on LED, and there's no such thing as a 4K 144hz monitor to my knowledge so if you want 4K you'll be on 60hz anyway.









Price is really the biggest problem but LG claims OLED will compete with 4K LED prices as soon as next year. The prices has been dropping ~$1000 every couple months due to LG's increased yields. You can get the 55" 4K OLED model for ~$3000 if you call the right places. Definitely still an investment though...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The prices has been dropping ~$1000 every couple months due to LG's increased yields. You can get the 55" 4K OLED model for ~$3000 if you call the right places.


At $2000, i'd start considering one for myself.

edit: Especially now that it's confirmed the PG279Q will have as much AHVA glow as the XB270HU.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> At $2000, i'd start considering one for myself.
> 
> edit: Especially now that it's confirmed the PG279Q will have as much AHVA glow as the XB270HU.


Confirmed?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Confirmed?


Yeah I'd like a link, although since it uses the same panel I don't see how it won't have as much glow on average. The glow on my XB270HU is really killing me in SOMA. It never bothered me in a game until now, since I'm in pitch darkness (or close to it) often in the game.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Was at bestbuy today, there was the 65" and 55" 4k LG OLED TVs setup in the back where its darker lighting and they looked amazing. The 65" was $6k and the 55" was $4k, but i'm sure there is a bit of wiggle room in those prices. Both of those TV sizes are too big for desk usage imo. I would really like a 40" 4k OLED so pixel density would still be the same as 27" 1440p, and it wouldn't be as huge to sit in front of compared to 55"+. If LG can make some smaller OLED TVs say $1k for 40" by next year that would be great.


Definitely don't buy retail, call an online authorized dealer like Cleveland plasma to get the best prices. I paid over a grand less than those prices, 2 months ago. Just be warned there's not a return policy when buying at street price.

Neither of those sizes are too big in my opinion, you just need to sit 6 feet away, and there's an adjustment period because it's "different". Sadly that's not possible with all setups but many people use 55-65" TVs as monitors with great success. I have a small stand on wheels and a large room so I can easily choose my distance.

65" 4K @ 6 feet. vs 27" 1440p @ 2 feet was extremely hard to see any pixel density difference when I did side by side comparisons last week. I use this thing for movies @ 10 feet too, so 40" would be way too small. After selling my old TV and monitor, the thing only set me back about 2 grand.

Really wish I could afford a second Titan X though, 4K is punishing.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Definitely don't buy retail, call an online authorized dealer like Cleveland plasma to get the best prices. I paid over a grand less than those prices, 2 months ago. Just be warned there's not a return policy when buying at street price.
> 
> Neither of those sizes are too big in my opinion, you just need to sit 6 feet away, and there's an adjustment period because it's "different". Sadly that's not possible with all setups but many people use 55-65" TVs as monitors with great success. I have a small stand on wheels and a large room so I can easily choose my distance.
> 
> 65" 4K @ 6 feet. vs 27" 1440p @ 2 feet was extremely hard to see any pixel density difference when I did side by side comparisons last week. I use this thing for movies @ 10 feet too, so 40" would be way too small. After selling my old TV and monitor, the thing only set me back about 2 grand.
> 
> Really wish I could afford a second Titan X though, 4K is punishing.


I would be up against the wall if i was sitting 5 feet away from a monitor with my setup. and then i wouldn't be able to use my keyboard/mouse. I would just prefer 40" where i can be 3 feet away from the screen and still be up against the desk.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Must resist IPS. If you have the patience to hold off for another year or so, that would be great! Maybe next year we'll see a VA panel version. I didn't have the patience to wait sadly.
> According to the TFTCentral review, the IPS glow is even more bothersome just because it's 34" which means more real estate and more easily visible IPS glow. I wonder how bad TN viewing angles affect head-on viewing on a 27" monitor?


I don't know my man. I was one of thge firsdt people to buy the Swift when it was released last year. Patience isn't my forte







. I just have to stop thinking about IPS color and be satisfied with my Swift. If I had a way of selling it locally then I would surely buy the PG279Q, but people around here are rather computer illiterate. It's not unusual to see people selling 280X's for $275, or 770's for $250 on CraigsList in these parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*












haha


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd like a link, although since it uses the same panel I don't see how it won't have as much glow on average.
Click to expand...

Because the panel's been in production for some time (and because i don't know how their manufacture line works), i still had the lingering hope that they had had refined the process and improved on certain aspects of the panel. But, alas, after looking at that picture linked here (penultimate one posted), glow is very clearly seen on the leftmost portion of the black menu.


----------



## toncij

Here in Europe 55" LG OLED UC970V is ~2500€ which is already close to acceptable.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Here in Europe 55" LG OLED UC970V is ~2500€ which is already close to acceptable.


You may have gotten the nomenclature wrongly. That model, according to Google, uses an IPS panel and costs around 1400 euros in Portugal.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You may have gotten the nomenclature wrongly. That model, according to Google, uses an IPS panel and costs around 1400 euros in Portugal.


Correct, it is: LG 55EC930V


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You may have gotten the nomenclature wrongly. That model, according to Google, uses an IPS panel and costs around 1400 euros in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it is: LG 55EC930V
Click to expand...

Yup, that's the one.

I just checked around these parts. I can get one of those right now for 1700 euros, but it's 1080p and 30-35ish ms input lag. I'd be ecstatic about the picture quality, but i'd be bummed about those 2 factors, sadly!

Maybe in a year or two...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I just checked around these parts. I can get one of those right now for 1700 euros, but it's 1080p and 30-35ish ms input lag. I'd be ecstatic about the picture quality, but i'd be bummed about those 2 factors, sadly!
> 
> Maybe in a year or two...


Yeah, for TV watching it's fine, but not for PC. €1700 for 1080p? LOL. The 4K ones need to drop around this price point to be considered by us mere mortals, but like you say that's probably a couple of years away and who knows what wonderful PC monitors will on the scene then... only time will tell...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yup, that's the one.
> 
> I just checked around these parts. I can get one of those right now for 1700 euros, but it's 1080p and 30-35ish ms input lag. I'd be ecstatic about the picture quality, but i'd be bummed about those 2 factors, sadly!
> 
> Maybe in a year or two...


Not 4K, but OLED







Yes, in a few years 4K will be of acceptable price I guess. Hopefully on a PC. If they manage 50-60k hours I'd buy that. 15-18 hours a day ON is fine.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yup, that's the one.
> 
> I just checked around these parts. I can get one of those right now for 1700 euros, but it's 1080p and 30-35ish ms input lag. I'd be ecstatic about the picture quality, but i'd be bummed about those 2 factors, sadly!
> 
> Maybe in a year or two...


I have that exact model sitting in the corner waiting to be resold. I did not enjoy it for monitor use. The TV has larger than normal pixels for a 55" so I could see pixels on the desktop with ease, even at 5-6 feet. It also had extremely agressive ABL.

It's 4K or nothing IMO.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> LG claims their OLEDs get 30,000 hours until half brightness. The lifetime issue really only affects non-white OLEDs, which aren't made anymore.
> 
> It's not technically a monitor, but you just sit a little further back and it's the exact same, arguably better and more immersive due to size. They have a PC mode which makes input similar to high end IPS/VA. I'm willing to bet even most extreme 144hz fanboys would see OLED and prefer it in any game that isn't a competitive FPS. 60hz is really good on OLED, much better than 60hz on LED, and there's no such thing as a 4K 144hz monitor to my knowledge so if you want 4K you'll be on 60hz anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is really the biggest problem but LG claims OLED will compete with 4K LED prices as soon as next year. The prices has been dropping ~$1000 every couple months due to LG's increased yields. You can get the 55" 4K OLED model for ~$3000 if you call the right places. Definitely still an investment though...


Yeh thats great, I would love an OLED TV to play games on and everything, but a) its £4500+ for a 4k version b) It's no good for FPS games due to input lag c) its not good as a PC monitor ( I have my TV and monitor attached to PC as well and play some games on TV, but still need a monitor) When I see a 48-55" 4K OLED with low input lag for half the current prices then I would be very interested!

OLED definitely has the potential to completely destroy LCD at anything above low-mid range, just purely the black levels. I have seen a 4k OLED in a shop and practically wet my pants at the black levels, I just hope the prices come down extremely fast now, like 1-2k a year, so that the cheapest 4k are competitive with the more expensive LED.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Here in Europe 55" LG OLED UC970V is ~2500€ which is already close to acceptable.


Its a 1080p..... 55" 1080p will be just horrible for gaming, it would have 40 PPI


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Just an update for you gentlemen.
> 
> Sweclockers has now received the Asus PG279Q. We are now awaiting a review from, Mr. Thomas Ytterberg.


Sweet! Can't wait to read review! My wallet is getting impatient!









BTW. When new Acer XB271HU is released? It;s a PG direct competitor.


----------



## Shadowarez

Im impressed they shipped a actual monitor wouldnt be funny if it couldnt power on or it had exact same issues as swift at launch.


----------



## toncij

Amazon doesn't even have it for preorder yet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I'd like a link, although since it uses the same panel I don't see how it won't have as much glow on average. The glow on my XB270HU is really killing me in SOMA. It never bothered me in a game until now, since I'm in pitch darkness (or close to it) often in the game.


Ya, IPS are no good in dark games. Been playing SOMA on the OLED, incredible..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Really wish I could afford a second Titan X though, 4K is punishing.


Ya, two highly overclocked Titan-X's are the sweet spot for 4K.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I don't know my man. I was one of thge firsdt people to buy the Swift when it was released last year. Patience isn't my forte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just have to stop thinking about IPS color and be satisfied with my Swift. If I had a way of selling it locally then I would surely buy the PG279Q, but people around here are rather computer illiterate. It's not unusual to see people selling 280X's for $275, or 770's for $250 on CraigsList in these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Honestly If I were down to one screen I'd probably take the TN Swift over the IPS panel due to the IPS glow. The IPS glow is more annoying than the TN vertical shift. But then the TN Swift has really crappy matte AR film, so it's a toss up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Amazon doesn't even have it for preorder yet.


Does Amazon ever have monitors for pre-order? I don't seem to recall.


----------



## toncij

Yes it does.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, IPS are no good in dark games. Been playing SOMA on the OLED, incredible..


You have opened me up to the idea of getting a ~40" OLED screen in the future (4k) and setting it about 10 inches farther back than my current monitor. I think I would be willing to sacrifice VRR for this, assuming image retention is fixed on OLED and longevity truly is no longer an issue. This game is making me want to ditch IPS ASAP.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You have opened me up to the idea of getting a ~40" OLED screen in the future (4k) and setting it about 10 inches farther back than my current monitor. I think I would be willing to sacrifice VRR for this, assuming image retention is fixed on OLED and longevity truly is no longer an issue. This game is making me want to ditch IPS ASAP.


Same, really want 40" 4k OLED so there would still be a nice pixel density without any scaling required, and i'm sure we'll see some next year if we're lucky. It sucks that LG is really the only one making OLED right now. In the meantime i think i'll get this Asus anyway and deal with the glow until 4k OLED has a 40" tv/monitor and is surely cheaper. This is all assuming OLED manages to survive and become adopted


----------



## Roelv

As far as I can tell the Swift would still be better than the current OLED panels for anything competitive because of the refresh rate and input delay. And if you can afford OLED then a Swift next to it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ferreal

TN Swift @ 144hz 1ms or IPS Swift @ 165hz 4ms...... I don't know if I should upgrade. Looks tempting though.

I love the brightness of the TN monitor, I'm afraid the IPS is too dark for me.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> TN Swift @ 144hz 1ms or IPS Swift @ 165hz 4ms...... I don't know if I should upgrade. Looks tempting though.
> 
> I love the brightness of the TN monitor, I'm afraid the IPS is too dark for me.


The PG278Q is 350 cd/m2, the XB270HU is 350 cd/m2, it is likely the PG279Q will be 350 cd/m2, you shouldn't run the monitor at 100% brightness anyway's thats absolutely insane, unless you play in a bright lit showroom. I have my monitor at 120 cd/m2 24/7 and play in a very dim room and totally dark at night and that's comfortable.

I wouldn't pay any mind to 4ms and 1ms, you wont notice the difference. All these gsync monitors also support ULMB and if you need to play at a competitive level you'd be using that feature and again not notice a speed difference because they're all so very close. The XB270HU or this new PG279Q is vastly superior to the TN in the PG278Q, with better colors, viewing angles, and contrast. The only downside to the AHVA monitors is the IPS glow.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The PG278Q is 350 cd/m2, the XB270HU is 350 cd/m2, it is likely the PG279Q will be 350 cd/m2, you shouldn't run the monitor at 100% brightness anyway's thats absolutely insane, unless you play in a bright lit showroom. I have my monitor at 120 cd/m2 24/7 and play in a very dim room and totally dark at night and that's comfortable.
> 
> I wouldn't pay any mind to 4ms and 1ms, you wont notice the difference. All these gsync monitors also support ULMB and if you need to play at a competitive level you'd be using that feature and again not notice a speed difference because they're all so very close. The XB270HU or this new PG279Q is vastly superior to the TN in the PG278Q, with better colors, viewing angles, and contrast. The only downside to the AHVA monitors is the IPS glow.


Thanks for the info. I have my TN Swift at stock settings 80brightness 50contrast.

I was blown away going from Qnix 1440p monitor which is IPS to the TN Swift. Way better picture quality and especially much brighter, I could see everything.

If the brightness is the same on the IPS Swift, then I will upgrade.

Also, the 165hz







is really hard to resist.....


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have my TN Swift at stock settings 80brightness 50contrast.
> 
> I was blown away going from Qnix 1440p monitor which is IPS to the TN Swift. Way better picture quality and especially much brighter, I could see everything.
> 
> If the brightness is the same on the IPS Swift, then I will upgrade.
> 
> Also, the 165hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is really hard to resist.....


Damn man lol, I'm at 7 brightness on my PG278q and it's perfect. It's not the darkest room in the world either. I too would like to see 165hz, curious about the diminishing returns beyond 144 and how noticeable it might be.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I too would like to see 165hz, curious about the diminishing returns beyond 144 and how noticeable it might be.


Stop with this nonsense. Everyone knows more hertz = more frags!


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Damn man lol, I'm at 7 brightness on my PG278q and it's perfect. It's not the darkest room in the world either. I too would like to see 165hz, curious about the diminishing returns beyond 144 and how noticeable it might be.


7 brightness!!!?! Wow I guess I'm running pretty bright LOL


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sweet! Can't wait to read review! My wallet is getting impatient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. When new Acer XB271HU is released? It;s a PG direct competitor.


Yeah, I'm also very interested in knowing when the Acer XB271HU going to be released and to just have some general information would be nice. I actually called Acer yesterday, but the person I spoke to wasn't in a position to give out information, so I called another place and they didn't know anything either. It's a shame they aren't advertising it more imo.

I'm just waiting for the review, though. When it's done I'm going to pre-order it if Thomas says it's decent.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, I'm also very interested in knowing when the Acer XB271HU going to be released and to just have some general information would be nice. I actually called Acer yesterday, but the person I spoke to wasn't in a position to give out information, so I called another place and they didn't know anything either. It's a shame they aren't advertising it more imo.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the review, though. When it's done I'm going to pre-order it if Thomas says it's decent.


I read in couple of articles that they should be released (at least new XB27) around November. I hope it is true since I wish I could have some comparison between those two (XB and PG) so I can choose better one.

I like look of new predator XB more than new PG but Quality and price will be deciding factor for me. I am not brand fanboy so I prefer to wait like with my 980 Ti and choose best brand possible for price.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I read in couple of articles that they should be released (at least new XB27) around November. I hope it is true since I wish I could have some comparison between those two (XB and PG) so I can choose better one.
> 
> I like look of new predator XB more than new PG but Quality and price will be deciding factor for me. I am not brand fanboy so I prefer to wait like with my 980 Ti and choose best brand possible for price.


Couldn't agree more. I don't care about the brand as well, I just want the best product.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Holy hell, this monitor is still just a twinkle in Asus' eye? Well I can't say I'm not surprised..


----------



## CallsignVega

I wouldn't exactly say a "twinkle" in their eye. With an expected ship date to customers of mid-November, that generally means the displays are being manufactured right around now.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Well it's not "born" yet and with all the dates getting thrown around who can say anything for sure with any confidence?

Timing is everything for the ever evolving tech world. Not 5-6 months ago people were saying that 1440p is old tech. Not that I agree with that as far as gaming is concerned, but it does have some truth to it...

I had been away from the forum for a while and was just surprised that there wasn't more concrete info out about this model, just being funny is all...


----------



## CallsignVega

This display is using a panel that has been on the market for a while now. All they need is a new case and the ability to clock the G-Sync module to 165 Hz, both items that won't take huge amounts of time to accomplish. Hardly any manufacturers commit to "hard" launch dates anymore, but there is no reason to doubt the mid-November first ship window that Asus told OcUK.


----------



## LogiTekkers

I'm pretty sure this will be the monitor that I will purchase, but i'm not going to jump straight onto it. I would prefer to see what peoples experiences are with it as the cherry picked reviewed models by Sweclockers etc will make people want to purchase it, however, if the reality is still lots of quality control issues for various problems then I would probably wait until Jan/Feb and see what the feedback is, and what else is on the market by then. I would hope that Asus have taken note of previous models QC and sorted it out. Its not a cheap monitor by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Shadowarez

But its Asus should knpw by now they dont give a flying ... What they sell you. You could pay $2500 for monitor for all they care once they got youre $$$$ you might as well not exist.

They shown they dont care how much they charge for trash to them they care as much about a $100 product as they would a $2000+ product wait and see what happens when they finally decide north america deserves there trash pile they'll send over.

as im sure 99.99% will go back for rma but youll be getting a refurb in return.

Its almost a safer bet to try buy review models from review sites then take chance at retail lottery. There slogan should be buying retail=Entrance to Rma Limbo.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> But its Asus should knpw by now they dont give a flying ... What they sell you. You could pay $2500 for monitor for all they care once they got youre $$$$ you might as well not exist.
> 
> They shown they dont care how much they charge for trash to them they care as much about a $100 product as they would a $2000+ product wait and see what happens when they finally decide north america deserves there trash pile they'll send over.


More angry anecdotal from you? Good post.


----------



## Shadowarez

True should not post while at work. Just dont see asus producing Quality for price they charge. Which is sad because my Rive 4 Black Edition has been flawless. Maybe monitors is just something they cant do.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> True should not post while at work. Just dont see asus producing Quality for price they charge. Which is sad because my Rive 4 Black Edition has been flawless. Maybe monitors is just something they cant do.


Perhaps. The Asus parts in my PC have been issue-free for a while. I haven't owned an Asus monitor yet, but i don't think they can mess it up THAT badly, not after waiting this long for the panel in a different chassis.


----------



## Nicholars

You are blaming the brand (Asus) for the panels (AUO, LG etc.) Asus are generally better than most and are a good brand, but the panels are not made by them.


----------



## LogiTekkers

I've have plenty of ASUS products and never had a problem. I've always thought of them as a 'premium quality' brand. Although ive never had a monitor of theirs. I'm sure ASUS cant be blamed for things like back light bleed/dead pixels etc when you're right, its the panel manufacturers fault.

Looking forward to the reviews of this thing coming in hopefully the next day or so...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You are blaming the brand (Asus) for the panels (AUO, LG etc.) Asus are generally better than most and are a good brand, but the panels are not made by them.


I dont neccessarily see it as misguided blame, sure IPS glow etc may be the fault of the manufacturer but do you see their name anywhere on it at least not visible so Asus has the right to choose which panel they use in their products
that they tout so highly and charge a premium for. They may not have many panel options for IPS but if their are issues with the panel they have several options. First they should address the manufacturer and demand better QC.
Also if they are gonna charge a premium for ROG branding they can cherry pick panels and send the rejects back to AUO or whoever makes em.
Most people are completely unaware that Asus doesnt make these panels so whatever flaws they have reflects highly on Asus as a company. Problem is they could care less. The saddest part of whole situation is something
they have 100% control over and thats customer service. Their is NO REASON why Asus shouldnt provide stellar customer service such as EVGA or even much smaller companies like swiftech. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> They may not have many panel options for IPS but if their are issues with the panel they have several options. First they should address the manufacturer and demand better QC.


Yeah. They'd rather get in on the 1440p 144 Hz hype and deal (or not) with problems afterwards than NOT get in on the 1440p 144 Hz. Effectively, what everyone dislikes about the idea of a monopoly is what's happening with AUO. Currently, they're the only manufacturer producing these panels, and, in the end, the customer has to eat it if the customer wants any of it.

As for customer support, i can't fathom why it's as bad as you guys claim it is in the US (and whatever other countries). It doesn't make much sense for a company like Asus.


----------



## AlCapwn

Cmooon Sweclockers release the review already.. Im running out of nails to bite down....


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Cmooon Sweclockers release the review already.. Im running out of nails to bite down....


If you prefer french:

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> If you prefer french:
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html


Time to learn French, then. XD


----------



## CallsignVega

Or click the google translate button...


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Or click the google translate button...


Eh.
That's just no fun.

On topic:
I just really hope that this thing isn't going to be one of those $1000 bragging items that those spoiled kids get, like X99 platform systems with Titans.


----------



## Nicholars

Looks as expected, except the review is not very good, for example 10ms input lag and the response times look higher than expected, but probably with a proper review it will give more accurate info. Really the lag should be under 6ms input lag to keep it under 1 frame up to 165hz, same with the pixel response times.


----------



## medgart

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html

Really disappointing to see Delta E of this monitor: 2,3 before calibration and 1,8 after calibration.

For example - Asus MG279Q http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-mg279q-freesync-gaming-monitor-review/4/

- Asus MG278Q http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-mg278q-freesync-game-monitor-review/4/

Even the TN Asus is much better in terms of color accuracy. Maybe the panel in this monitor is different than MG279Q or if it's the same panel then the higher refresh rate of 165 Hz obviously comes with the price of worse colors.

Looking forward for the detailed review of tftcentral though.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html
> 
> Really disappointing to see Delta E of this monitor: 2,3 before calibration and 1,8 after calibration.
> 
> For example - Asus MG279Q http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-mg279q-freesync-gaming-monitor-review/4/
> 
> - Asus MG278Q http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-mg278q-freesync-game-monitor-review/4/
> 
> Even the TN Asus is much better in terms of color accuracy. Maybe the panel in this monitor is different than MG279Q or if it's the same panel then the higher refresh rate of 165 Hz obviously comes with the price of worse colors.
> 
> Looking forward for the detailed review of tftcentral though.


The gamma is 2.2 after calibration, the 1.8 you saw is the average dE after calibration. I suggest reading the translated review. https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html&prev=search


----------



## Nicholars

I will wait for a proper review, that review was not great.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html
> 
> Really disappointing to see Delta E of this monitor: 2,3 before calibration and 1,8 after calibration.
> 
> For example - Asus MG279Q http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-mg279q-freesync-gaming-monitor-review/4/
> 
> - Asus MG278Q http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/orestis-bastounis/asus-mg278q-freesync-game-monitor-review/4/
> 
> Even the TN Asus is much better in terms of color accuracy. Maybe the panel in this monitor is different than MG279Q or if it's the same panel then the higher refresh rate of 165 Hz obviously comes with the price of worse colors.
> 
> Looking forward for the detailed review of tftcentral though.


Eh, did we read the same review? The reviewer gave it 5 out of 5 stars.

Many thanks to the reviewer, but it's a shame he didn't translate it himself, or had someone translate it for him. Google translate is good enough for now, I guess.
He compared it to the TN Swift a lot, read bellow.

T*he IPS panel of the Asus RoG PG279Q Swift is doing very well in terms of responsiveness. It shows a ghosting time of 9.5 ms only with the default Overdrive; it is a third less than the best IPS panels (measured at 12 ms). Responsiveness is the same when the refresh rate is overclocked to 165 Hz. The responsiveness is excellent for video games, even in competition, even if the model of last year with its TN panel did better (average of 4.5 ms).

The delay in the display - input lag - measured at 10 ms, the highest value recorded on an LCD screen. The gap between the generation of the image and its screen display is undetectable.*

Here's where I need to decipher what he means. Would be a good time to step up if anyone knows french and can make a better translation than google.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The gamma is 2.2 after calibration, the 1.8 you saw is the average dE after calibration. I suggest reading the translated review. https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html&prev=search


I was talking about Delta E: " Really disappointing to see *Delta E* of this monitor: 2,3 before calibration and 1,8 after calibration."

Delta E à 2,3 http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/test/11/11415/couleur.jpg

Delta E à 1,8 http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/test/11/11415/couleur--calibre.jpg

This is not good for an IPS considering Delta E of MG279Q is about 0,7, of course the MG279Q has its own problems, but for 900 euros monitor (PG279Q) it should have been perfect.
At least to me color accuracy is very important because I don't want this monitor only for gaming.


----------



## Nicholars

Removed


----------



## Malinkadink

Who else has a review sample that's being worked on right now? TFT? I too was puzzled by the response time figures in the french review.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Who else has a review sample that's being worked on right now? TFT? I too was puzzled by the response time figures in the french review.


TFT cental hasn't gotten the monitor yet according to their twitter feed the 24th september. Sweclockers has had the monitor for a week, but there isn't any review published yet.


----------



## atomicus

TFT Central is only review I'd put any stock in... we wait until then.


----------



## Fiercy

Some say it will be out by the end of October but the only real dates on the overclockers.uk is November still no word on US ;( Makes me sad i need that HDMI connection to connect my console as well as PC.


----------



## ondoy

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-pricing-and-specs.html
Quote:


> The Asus ROG Swift PG279Q is the new version of the very popular ROG Swift PG278Q, this time featuring a 27" 2560 x 1440 resolution IPS-type panel instead of TN Film. Further information in our previous news piece here. As we reported before, the screen will support refresh rates up to 165Hz. OcUK have confirmed that 165Hz is only supported when using G-sync and from GTX 960 and higher cards only. GTX 700 series only support up to 120Hz apparently. We believe AMD cards will support the native 144Hz maximum of the panel used, although obviously G-sync will not be supported. The PG279Q has a current retail ETA of 13 Nov 2015 at the moment and a pre-order retail price of £749.99. We expect/hope to have a review sample before that, hopefully in October if all goes well.


Quote:


> Asus ROG Swift PG27AQ - this is the new 27" IPS-type panel withy Ultra HD 3840 x 2160 resolution, and 60Hz maximum refresh rate. More information from our news piece back in January. The OcUK spec confirms that the DisplayPort supports 3840 x 2160 up to 60Hz. The HDMI connection supports 3840 x 2160 @ 24Hz. The PG27AQ can support G-SYNC Surround (3x SWIFT PG27AQ) up to 11520 x 2160 resolution. There is no 3D Vision support and no ULMB either unfortunately given the low refresh rate. The PG27AQ has a current ETA listed as 31/12/15 but OcUK expect it "around December time". Pre-order price is £799.99


Quote:


> Asus ROG Swift PG348Q - our recent news piece has more information about this very interesting 34" ultra-wide screen with 3440 x 1440 resolution and 100Hz refresh rate IPS panel. The OcUK spec confirms that G-sync and 100Hz refresh rate support is only supported on GTX 700, GTX 900 and Titan series. The DisplayPort supports 3440 x 1440 up to 100Hz and the additional HDMI input only supports 3440 x 1440 @ 30Hz. The ROG SWIFT PG348Q can support G-SYNC Surround (3x SWIFT PG348Q) up to 10320 x 1440 resolution. The spec also confirms that 3D Vision and ULMB are not supported on this model. The PG348Q has a current ETA listed as 31/12/15 but OcUK expect it "December/January time" and cannot guarantee pre-Christmas delivery due to the vagueness at the moment. Pre-order price is £1199.99. We hope to have a review of this at some point once it's available too but we expect it won't be until the new year.


----------



## thebski

So does that say a release price of 750 pounds or $1150? Either I can't read or that can't be right. They are crazy to ask that kind of money after the OG Swift isses. I'll probably pick up an OG Swift in the mean time while I wait for the dust to settle on the new one.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> So does that say a release price of 750 pounds or $1150? Either I can't read or that can't be right. They are crazy to ask that kind of money after the OG Swift isses. I'll probably pick up an OG Swift in the mean time while I wait for the dust to settle on the new one.


It will either be $799.99 or $899.99

The price outside US doesn't reflect the price that US will get when converted evenly. 99% of the time we get it cheaper.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Looks as expected, except the review is not very good, for example 10ms input lag and the response times look higher than expected, but probably with a proper review it will give more accurate info. Really the lag should be under 6ms input lag to keep it under 1 frame up to 165hz, same with the pixel response times.


Many of us questioned the lag/response of a multi-input monitor from the get-go! ... I agree we should wait for a proper TFT review but that HDMI 1.4 not even 2.0. *Consoles are killing us* ... 1st they messed up the gaming PQ with too many Devs focusing primarily on Consoles with afterthought ports for the PC .... And now Asus ... *YEA ASUS* ... caves-in with PC's premium gaming monitor







....

*AYFKM* .... *we need to form a "Super-Pac" and fight back harder!*



EDIT: Yea I get it why their doing it ... But I still hate it








.......


----------



## Nicholars

I don't even want a HDMI port so I really hope that does not add latency and the 10ms is the absolute worst measurement or something.


----------



## Malinkadink

If the monitor cant manage 6ms or less total response time then 165hz will be useless, and it needs to have a <6.9ms response time at 144hz to be effective. If this Asus can't achieve that because of it being a multi input display, then i assume the new Acer will also suffer the same way, in which case it would be better to just get a XB270HU , pop off the front bezel, paint it matte, and have a nice monitor to last for some time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If the monitor cant manage 6ms or less total response time then 165hz will be useless, and it needs to have a <6.9ms response time at 144hz to be effective. If this Asus can't achieve that because of it being a multi input display, then i assume the new Acer will also suffer the same way, in which case it would be better to just get a XB270HU , pop off the front bezel, paint it matte, and have a nice monitor to last for some time.


Well according to TFTCentral the XB270HU manages 5.5ms average and even under 6.9ms maximum, if I recall correctly. Isn't the XB271HU only 150 Hz? Granted that's not even a noteworthy difference.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well according to TFTCentral the XB270HU manages 5.5ms average and even under 6.9ms maximum, if I recall correctly. Isn't the XB271HU only 150 Hz? Granted that's not even a noteworthy difference.


Not sure about the hz of the XB271HU, but yes the 270HU has no problems maintaing a <6.9ms response time. I'm not really so interested in the 165hz of the PG279Q as i am with the build quality of the thing being leagues better than the Acer. I doubt i would see a difference past 144hz, even when getting over 100-120fps in games it's already smooth enough where i would need to pay close attention to notice any difference between those ranges and 140fps, and when playing a game i'm not focusing on stuff like that.


----------



## Ferreal

Looks like I need to upgrade my titans to run it at 165hz


----------



## Nicholars

If the input lag is over 6ms then 165hz will be completely pointless and worse than 144hz.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If the monitor cant manage 6ms or less total response time then 165hz will be useless


Remember that the MG279Q has a 15 ms response time for a specific G2G. The FG2421 also had a 40+ ms transition. These impact motion clarity in no perceivable way because it's only a very specific gray luminance transitioning to another very specific gray luminance, and you have a lot of them on-screen at the same time.

Besides, i will only trust TFTC reviews.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If the input lag is over 6ms then 165hz will be completely pointless and worse than 144hz.


For 2345677548th time input lag != pixel transition time.

As long as screen can finish pixel transitions in time of 1/refresh rate then you won't see blur - it doesn't matter at all how much time monitor electronics spent on processing image since all frames are delayed by same amount.

If you have TV with motion enhancing functions it can easily have 100+ms of input lag and somehow that still works as cleaner less blurry picture than standard mode (and if we followed logic from quoted post it would be 8Hz display then).


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well according to TFTCentral the XB270HU manages 5.5ms average and even under 6.9ms maximum, if I recall correctly. Isn't the XB271HU only 150 Hz? Granted that's not even a noteworthy difference.


the XB270HU does that, but only under overdrive. So stock, the XB270HU itself can't actually do 144hz. Sure it will accept a 144hz signal, but it won't actually display it all, not without trickery added. So turn the OD setting to off, and you basically just turned your 144hz monitor into a 90hz monitor, even though it still says 144hz.

See, the trick is that they have to have overdrive to call it a 144hz monitor; which isn't exactly fair. With overdrive settings off, the XB270HU has an average 11ms G2G latency....and that's just pixel response time, that says nothing for the other latencies in the rest of the monitor and system.

Overdrive itself is sort of like video buffering, it readies pixels for change ahead of time, and even pre activates pixel changes ahead of sweeping motions in order to create the illusion of fluid motion, sort of like ripples in a pond. So it's actually kind of like motion interpolation on a pixel hardware level rather than a predictive level. AMD used to have an overdrive feature in its control panel that would do basically the same thing on a software level. Of course overdrive does also add things like voltage to make transitions faster, but this does come with some drawbacks, and that's what the other features are for.

The key point is that without these overdrive features, which are primarily software, the XB270HU isn't capable of even 120hz, let alone 144hz. This touches on things I've said before about monitors saying they're at a certain refresh rate, but not actually physically being at that refresh rate.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> the XB270HU does that, but only under overdrive. So stock, the XB270HU itself can't actually do 144hz. Sure it will accept a 144hz signal, but it won't actually display it all, not without trickery added.
> 
> See, the trick is that they have to have overdrive on to call it a 144hz monitor; which isn't exactly fair. With overdrive settings off, the XB270HU has an average 11ms G2G latency....and that's just pixel response time, that says nothing for the other latencies in the rest of the monitor and system.
> 
> Overdrive itself is sort of like video buffering, it readies pixels for change ahead of time


False. That's not what overdrive is, and i have no idea why you'd think overdrive is not a "good" way to operate transitions. Your idea of how overdrive works is wrong at a fundamental level.

I mean, the damned explanation is RIGHT on the article YOU linked.

"Overdrive speeds up the pixel transitions by using higher voltages on the pixels."


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> False. That's not what overdrive is, and i have no idea why you'd think overdrive is not a "good" way to operate transitions. Your idea of how overdrive works is wrong at a fundamental level.
> 
> I mean, the damned explanation is RIGHT on the article YOU linked.
> 
> "Overdrive speeds up the pixel transitions by using higher voltages on the pixels."


There's nothing inherently wrong with overdrive, but if a monitor can't operate at 144hz without it, then it's at stock not a 144hz monitor, simple as that. Overdrive doesn't just only speed up pixel transitions, and I even mentioned the voltage difference in overdrive.
Quote:


> What is Overdrive For?
> 
> Without overdrive, LCD displays are prone to ghosting. Ghosting is typically caused by the asymmetric speeds of pixel transitions. LCD pixels often transition faster (or more completely) to a specific color, than back from a specific color. This creates the differences in motion artifacts on the leading edge versus the trailing edge of moving on-screen objects.
> 
> Overdrive speeds up the pixel transitions by using higher voltages on the pixels. This reduce ghosting. However, excess overdrive can create coronas. Coronas, also known as "overdrive artifacts", or "inverse ghosting", is caused by the pixel overshooting its final color value, and rippling (bouncing back) to its final color value.
> 
> The use of overdrive can also reduce motion blur very slightly, but only up to the limitations of the sample-and-hold effect. See www.testufo.com/eyetracking for an animation that demonstrates display motion blur unrelated to speed of pixel transitions.


Look up this feature that AMD had, it helps explain everything going on besides voltages. See where it says at the bottom that there could be conflicts betweens built in compensation mechanisms? That's the other part of overdrive in basically any monitor.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> There's nothing inherently wrong with overdrive, but if a monitor can't operate at 144hz without it, then it's at stock not a 144hz monitor, simple as that. Overdrive doesn't just only speed up pixel transitions, and I even mentioned the voltage difference in overdrive.


You said overdrive is, basically, frame interpolation, which is horrendously false. Overdrive is implemented in virtually ALL modern monitors. It's part of the display tech itself. I don't even know what relevance you imagine saying "it's not a 144 Hz display at stock" even holds because overdrive is absolutely ubiquitous.

Overdrive without overshoot is absolutely issue-free.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You said overdrive is, basically, frame interpolation, which is horrendously false. Overdrive is implemented in virtually ALL modern monitors. It's part of the display tech itself. I don't even know what relevance you imagine saying "it's not a 144 Hz display at stock" even holds because overdrive is absolutely ubiquitous.
> 
> Overdrive without overshoot is absolutely issue-free.


but the fact that it needs error correction to keep from overshooting, shows there's more going on than simple increased voltages, and that's where the frame interpolation comparison come in.....no it's NOT exactly frame interpolation, but I never said it was.

once you turn overdrive off, the monitor has a latency of G2G of 11ms. That's 90hz maximum, even though the monitor will still report it running at 144hz, which means it's a lie. Fact is, monitors can say they're running at refresh rates they're not actually physically running at.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> but the fact that it needs error correction to keep from overshooting, shows there's more going on than simple increased voltages, and that's where the frame interpolation comparison come in.....no it's NOT exactly frame interpolation, but I never said it was.


What error correction? The error is when overshoot DOES happen. All overdrive does is apply voltage for a much higher luminance in order to greatly increase the speed with which a pixel performs a transition. Overshoot only happens when the voltage is not normalized in time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> once you turn overdrive off, the monitor has a latency of G2G of 11ms. That's 90hz maximum, even though the monitor will still report it running at 144hz, which means it's a lie. Fact is, monitors can say they're running at refresh rates they're not actually physically running at.


Yeah, so? That's like saying sports cars are not fast because it's only the turbo doing all the work...
You need voltage either way to have a functioning LCD panel. The only difference is overdrive makes the voltage application much more dynamic.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> For 2345677548th time input lag != pixel transition time.


What? I did not say a word about blur, I was talking about input lag, if it is over 6ms then it will be more than 1 frame of lag, which will make it effectively worse at 165hz compared to 1 frame of lag at 144hz.

eg. 2 frames of lag at 165hz is worse than 1 frame of lag at 144hz.


----------



## Nicholars

Also what is this madess about "if a monitor cannot run fast enough response times without overdrive, then it is not 144hz"

If the monitor can run fast enough response times with no overshoot, or not noticeable overshoot, why the hell does it matter if it is using overdrive?

Sometimes I think people say things out of sheer boredom.

If a monitor can only do the speeds with massive overshoot, then there is a problem, the only problem with overdrive, is overshoot, so if there is no overshoot, then that is the effective speed of the monitor.

Maybe someone should make a separate thread for "random ramblings about monitors in general"


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Also what is this madess about "if a monitor cannot run fast enough response times without overdrive, then it is not 144hz"
> 
> If the monitor can run fast enough response times with no overshoot, or not noticeable overshoot, why the hell does it matter if it is using overdrive?
> 
> Sometimes I think people say things out of sheer boredom.
> 
> If a monitor can only do the speeds with massive overshoot, then there is a problem, the only problem with overdrive, is overshoot, so if there is no overshoot, then that is the effective speed of the monitor.
> 
> Maybe someone should make a separate thread for "random ramblings about monitors in general"


I think he's actually under the impression that the monitor is "making up" frames in order to maintain 144 Hz. At least that's what i could gather from his post.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I think he's actually under the impression that the monitor is "making up" frames in order to maintain 144 Hz. At least that's what i could gather from his post.


Wow


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> I was talking about Delta E: " Really disappointing to see *Delta E* of this monitor: 2,3 before calibration and 1,8 after calibration."
> 
> Delta E à 2,3 http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/test/11/11415/couleur.jpg
> 
> Delta E à 1,8 http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/test/11/11415/couleur--calibre.jpg
> 
> This is not good for an IPS considering Delta E of MG279Q is about 0,7, of course the MG279Q has its own problems, but for 900 euros monitor (PG279Q) it should have been perfect.
> At least to me color accuracy is very important because I don't want this monitor only for gaming.


I must have misread your post, sorry.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> For 2345677548th time input lag != pixel transition time.
> 
> As long as screen can finish pixel transitions in time of 1/refresh rate then you won't see blur - it doesn't matter at all how much time monitor electronics spent on processing image since all frames are delayed by same amount.
> 
> If you have TV with motion enhancing functions it can easily have 100+ms of input lag and somehow that still works as cleaner less blurry picture than standard mode (and if we followed logic from quoted post it would be 8Hz display then).


Not aimed at me, but it is an informative post. So, if the PG279Q use the same panel as the XB270HU, shouldn't it have the same response time and signal processing theoretically?

We can see that the XB270HU has lower signal processing than the PG278Q, but is it possible to tell the difference in real use? It would be interesting to know the differences if there are any.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Not aimed at me, but it is an informative post. So, if the PG279Q use the same panel as the XB270HU, shouldn't it have the same response time and signal processing theoretically?
> 
> We can see that the XB270HU has lower signal processing than the PG278Q, but is it possible to tell the difference in real use? It would be interesting to know the differences if there are any.


What I've read suggests that the added video connectors may increase signal processing. The MG279Q doesn't have the same response times/lag as the XB270HU.


----------



## Malinkadink

The HDMI port being there definitely has something to do with the signal processing time being higher, if the french review is anything to go by. This is gsync V2 which allows for that HDMI port to work with other devices because the gsync module actually replaces a typical monitor's scaler and is why earlier gsync monitors only had displayport. Now with V2 you get DP and HDMI, but HDMI won't be benefiting from gsync's capabilities.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What I've read suggests that the added video connectors may increase signal processing. The MG279Q doesn't have the same response times/lag as the XB270HU.


Geez, I sure hope not.









I have been trying to overlook the negative comments since I've been looking forward to getting this monitor for months. It would be pitiful if I ended up with the TN version instead. CalsinVega's posts showing the ips-glow was also a huge turn off.....

Well, going to wait for more reviews, I guess.


----------



## Fiercy

So no one here is exited for Dell's S2716DG?

I know its a TN but hey its Dell which means less quality issues and it might be a ROG Swift that I have now with HDMI and 0 issues since they had a whole year to hammer down all the defects. I am actually more exited for reviews on this monitor plus its available October 20.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So no one here is exited for Dell's S2716DG?
> 
> I know its a TN but hey its Dell which means less quality issues and it might be a ROG Swift that I have now with HDMI and 0 issues since they had a whole year to hammer down all the defects. I am actually more exited for reviews on this monitor plus its available October 20.


When you really think about it, $800 for a TN is just too damn much.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So no one here is exited for Dell's S2716DG?
> 
> I know its a TN but hey its Dell which means less quality issues and it might be a ROG Swift that I have now with HDMI and 0 issues since they had a whole year to hammer down all the defects. I am actually more exited for reviews on this monitor plus its available October 20.


Hmm I'm suspecting it'll use same panel as swift so the antiglare coating will be very strong. Otherwise I'd be quite interested as I'm afraid of IPS glow and BLB more that TN color shift plus 3D is interesting (I assume it will have it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Not aimed at me, but it is an informative post. So, if the PG279Q use the same panel as the XB270HU, shouldn't it have the same response time and signal processing theoretically?
> 
> We can see that the XB270HU has lower signal processing than the PG278Q, but is it possible to tell the difference in real use? It would be interesting to know the differences if there are any.


There's also question of implementation - typically monitors with same panel and scaller will have very similar but not 100% same results.

Few ms difference in signal processing should be impossible to detect, most people won't even notice any difference with 30-40ms - unless they are playing some super fast twitch racer like Wipeout for example. Human vision can vary to a huge deal between people.


----------



## Benny89

More importantly- Where is this review?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> If you prefer french:
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html










lesnumeriques reviewed it, awesome.. ill read tomorow







, I can't wait to see tft central review though

and of course the first users feedbacks


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Hmm I'm suspecting it'll use same panel as swift so the antiglare coating will be very strong. Otherwise I'd be quite interested as I'm afraid of IPS glow and BLB more that TN color shift plus 3D is interesting (I assume it will have it).


3D is getting phased out by nvidia. You can still have some fun with it, but i'd advise against investing in 3D and probably look into VR instead. If Nvidia came out with a 3d vision 3 kit from out the blue i may become interested again myself, but i don't think they care.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Hmm I'm suspecting it'll use same panel as swift so the antiglare coating will be very strong. Otherwise I'd be quite interested as I'm afraid of IPS glow and BLB more that TN color shift plus 3D is interesting (I assume it will have it).


The PG279Q will NOT feature 3D Vision... this has been confirmed. IPS glow is inherent to pretty much every IPS panel available at the moment unfortunately, to some extent or another. It's rare to see a panel that doesn't have some, but there are examples which are clearly unacceptable, so it is somewhat of a lottery buying an IPS monitor these days. I don't see this changing while they continue to use the current crop of panels. BLB is a separate issue, often related to assembly and poor QC, but again you're entering into a lottery there as some monitors are fine. It's shame because when IPS comes without these faults in abundance, it really is a very enjoyable experience and kicks TN in to the dust. It's just a crap shoot as to whether you end up with a good one or not unfortunately.


----------



## Nicholars

Where is this sweclockers review? They said they got it about a week ago now.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesnumeriques reviewed it, awesome.. ill read tomorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I can't wait to see tft central review though
> 
> and of course the first users feedbacks


Can anyone who knows French at least tell us good and bad sides of PG and what is general conclusion in this review? It be great!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can anyone who knows French at least tell us good and bad sides of PG and what is general conclusion in this review? It be great!


Press translate?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can anyone who knows French at least tell us good and bad sides of PG and what is general conclusion in this review? It be great!


The pros :

Very fluid due to G-Sync
Design
Finally an HDMI port
Reactivity for an IPS

The Cons :

Reactivity stil not as good as TN panels
ULMB only at 120mhz
High price

Not something we didn't know already basically lol, unless the HDMI port maybe.

They say when ULMB is activated there is a feeling similar to that of PMW.

9.5ms average reactivity

10ms input lag

not even a WORD on backlight bleed.. disapointing..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> They say when ULMB is activated there is a feeling similar to that of PMW.


...

Damn, they're astute.


----------



## AlCapwn

I more and more feel like i have to go back to the swift (1), the xb270hu was disappointing to me. Just hope this new swift will be better.


----------



## Nicholars

That review is pretty much useless to me, I won't make any decisions until I have seen one from TFTcentral or PRAD etc.

ULMB does look like PWM, it looks horrible to me, if you don't notice it then thats good for you, but its flickery, the IQ is worse (except blur obviously) and gives me a headache.


----------



## petek480

I've been wanting to get a g-sync monitor for the past 3+ months. I was looking at the xb270hu but then I found out about the pg279q and been waiting ever since to at least get some decent details about it so I can make up my mind on which to get. You'd think if it was truly as amazing as everyone wants it to be they would have released more information about it. I just hope waiting the past 3 or so months was worth it because during that time I played and beat some really good games using my crappy monitor, games that would of been amazing on a xb270hu with g-sync and 27"


----------



## AlCapwn

To me ULMB 120hz on the xb270hu looks wierd. Its still little blurry and the whole picture looks wierd like im looking through a bubble.. i had to turn it of and set it back to g-sync 144.
Really sad about this since i loved ulmb 120hz on my old swift


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petek480*
> 
> I've been wanting to get a g-sync monitor for the past 3+ months. I was looking at the xb270hu but then I found out about the pg279q and been waiting ever since to at least get some decent details about it so I can make up my mind on which to get. You'd think if it was truly as amazing as everyone wants it to be they would have released more information about it. I just hope waiting the past 3 or so months was worth it because during that time I played and beat some really good games using my crappy monitor, games that would of been amazing on a xb270hu with g-sync and 27"


You think that is bad? I have been waiting for a new monitor (and tried some others in that time) since NOVEMBER 2014!! Seriously if this asus Pg279Q turns out to be worse than the XB270HU I might actually go mad.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You think that is bad? I have been waiting for a new monitor (and tried some others in that time) since NOVEMBER 2014!! Seriously if this asus Pg279Q turns out to be worse than the XB270HU I might actually go mad.


I don't know I think I am one of super rare people that have swift for almost a year now and I 0 issues. TN on swift is actually not that bad + no back light bleed.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't know I think I am one of super rare people that have swift for almost a year now and I 0 issues. TN on swift is actually not that bad + no back light bleed.


If it did not have the anti glare coating on it then I might try one, unfortunately that is a deal breaker without even trying it.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If it did not have the anti glare coating on it then I might try one, unfortunately that is a deal breaker without even trying it.


Yea I wish someone would come up with a tutorial for removing the AG coating on the PG278Q, then I'd not worry about ever replacing this thing.

Looking at you vega


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If it did not have the anti glare coating on it then I might try one, unfortunately that is a deal breaker without even trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I wish someone would come up with a tutorial for removing the AG coating on the PG278Q, then I'd not worry about ever replacing this thing.
> 
> Looking at you vega
Click to expand...

The guide for the Dell probably works on the Swift. I know a guy who removed the coating on his Asus monitor (i forgot which model) using the same steps, and he now has a working glossy monitor.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> The pros :
> 
> Very fluid due to G-Sync
> Design
> Finally an HDMI port
> Reactivity for an IPS
> 
> The Cons :
> 
> Reactivity stil not as good as TN panels
> ULMB only at 120mhz
> High price
> 
> Not something we didn't know already basically lol, unless the HDMI port maybe.
> 
> They say when ULMB is activated there is a feeling similar to that of PMW.
> 
> 9.5ms average reactivity
> 
> 10ms input lag
> 
> not even a WORD on backlight bleed.. disapointing..


Thanks! Well, nothing new here, so I am little dissapointed in review.

However to all of you guys- I would really wait for new XB271HU reviews to compare both monitors. We wanna get best, right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks! Well, nothing new here, so I am little dissapointed in review.
> 
> However to all of you guys- I would really wait for new XB271HU reviews to compare both monitors. We wanna get best, right?


Definitely wait it out if you can. PG279Q vs XB271HU vs XB270HU will be an interesting comparison. It's a shame there's no VA panel version. The XB270HU is unacceptable in dark games so I'll be replacing mine with an Acer Predator Z35 most likely.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely wait it out if you can. PG279Q vs XB271HU vs XB270HU will be an interesting comparison. It's a shame there's no VA panel version. The XB270HU is unacceptable in dark games so I'll be replacing mine with an Acer Predator Z35 most likely.


Why would you replace it with 1080 p 35 monitor? Why not XB271HU with 27 and 1440p. Just curious, I thought everybody here want to upgrade to 1440p at least


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Why would you replace it with 1080 p 35 monitor? Why not XB271HU with 27 and 1440p. Just curious, I thought everybody here want to upgrade to 1440p at least


XB271HU is more or less the same monitor. Same panel, 150 Hz is not a real difference over 144 Hz. IPS glow, lackluster black levels, and subpar contrast are why I'm abandoning IPS forever ASAP. Playing the game "SOMA" on the XB270HU was the last straw.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely wait it out if you can. PG279Q vs XB271HU vs XB270HU will be an interesting comparison. It's a shame there's no VA panel version. The XB270HU is unacceptable in dark games so I'll be replacing mine with an Acer Predator Z35 most likely.


Doesn't the curved monitors display even more IPS glow, because from what I gathered they certainly do?. So yeah, out of curiosity. What's the deal with prefering the Z35 instead? Just incase I missed out on any juicy details.

Edit: The Z35 is getting released the 21th oktober in Sweden and it's possible to pre-order it. Also, found out it is an a-mva-panel which explains your interest.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Doesn't the curved monitors display even more IPS glow, because from what I gathered they certainly do?. So yeah, out of curiosity. What's the deal with prefering the Z35 instead? Just incase I missed out on any juicy details.


You're right about curved IPS monitors. For that reason I try to steer everyone away from them. The Z35 on the other hand uses an MVA panel which means no IPS glow, much deeper blacks, contrast ratio at least twice as good, a much lower probability of backlight bleed (I don't know why but it seems to be true), but slightly worse color accuracy so they're not the top recommendation for photo editing.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> XB271HU is more or less the same monitor. Same panel, 150 Hz is not a real difference over 144 Hz. IPS glow, lackluster black levels, and subpar contrast are why I'm abandoning IPS forever ASAP. Playing the game "SOMA" on the XB270HU was the last straw.


Isn't Z35 also IPS but just 1080p? I am supprised mate, I thought nobody would willingly go back to 1080p from 1440p, not even mention from IPS to TN! I always thought that IPS and TN are night and day difference in games for colors. I use monitor only for gaming so I always thought that IPS is better than TN in terms of image quality.

Also- are you not worried about pixles in Z35? 1080p seems too low for 35 monitor.

Well, lets hope new XB or PG will be better than first Acer one monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Isn't Z35 also IPS but just 1080p? I am supprised mate, I thought nobody would willingly go back to 1080p from 1440p, not even mention from IPS to TN! I always thought that IPS and TN are night and day difference in games for colors. I use monitor only for gaming so I always thought that IPS is better than TN in terms of image quality.
> 
> Also- are you not worried about pixles in Z35? 1080p seems too low for 35 monitor.
> 
> Well, lets hope new XB or PG will be better than first Acer one monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Isn't Z35 also IPS but just 1080p? I am supprised mate, I thought nobody would willingly go back to 1080p from 1440p, not even mention from IPS to TN! I always thought that IPS and TN are night and day difference.
> 
> Well, lets hope new XB or PG will be better than first Acer one monitor.


Unfortunately all of my XB270HU complaints are about flaws/limitations inherent to the panel, and the PG279Q and XB271HU use the same panel. Also if someone releases a 3440 x 1440 G-SYNC VA monitor next year, I'll then sell the Z35 and buy that + the GTX 980 Ti's successor. On the bright side, the Z35 is 200 Hz so while it won't have great pixel clarity, it should be extremely smooth and easy for my GTX 980.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Unfortunately all of my XB270HU complaints are about flaws/limitations inherent to the panel, and the PG279Q and XB271HU use the same panel. Also if someone releases a 3440 x 1440 G-SYNC VA monitor next year, I'll then sell the Z35 and buy that + the GTX 980 Ti's successor. On the bright side, the Z35 is 200 Hz so while it won't have great pixel clarity, it should be extremely smooth and easy for my GTX 980.


I have to say you arguments are very reasonable. If Z35 costed same as new PG or XB I would consider buying it since I have single 980 Ti now. But for the price of Z35 I can buy new PG/XB and more than half of second 980 Ti.

I think it just costs too much for 1080p monitor, curved or not.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I have to say you arguments are very reasonable. If Z35 costed same as new PG or XB I would consider buying it since I have single 980 Ti now. But for the price of Z35 I can buy new PG/XB and more than half of second 980 Ti.
> 
> I think it just costs too much for 1080p monitor, curved or not.


Yeah it is priced too high, and because of this it's not going to steal over the delusional IPS fans (not that I'm calling all IPS fans delusional). It's not helping to push VA further into the mainstream monitor market.


----------



## atomicus

Z35 @ 1080p is just a big fat no for me. Having been at 1440p for over a year now, 1080p just doesn't cut the mustard.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Z35 @ 1080p is just a big fat no for me. Having been at 1440p for over a year now, 1080p just doesn't cut the mustard.


Definitely understandable. I'll go on record predicting that there will never be a 2560 x 1440 variable refresh rate VA monitor, which is extremely unfortunate.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> XB271HU is more or less the same monitor. Same panel, 150 Hz is not a real difference over 144 Hz. IPS glow, lackluster black levels, and subpar contrast are why I'm abandoning IPS forever ASAP. Playing the game "SOMA" on the XB270HU was the last straw.


This is why I play games like that on my VA TV, and other games on an IPS.


----------



## Nicholars

Removed


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> This is why I play games like that on my VA TV, and other games on an IPS.


I'd consider the same but I need G-SYNC. The Z35 should offer the best of both worlds, but again is limited to 2560 x 1080.


----------



## atomicus

Well, I heard rumours Samsung had a 1440p ultra-wide in the pipeline. After all, they already have a 60Hz VA ultra-wide panel, so would it REALLY be that hard to improve upon that?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well, I heard rumours Samsung had a 1440p ultra-wide in the pipeline. After all, they already have a 60Hz VA ultra-wide panel, so would it REALLY be that hard to improve upon that?


I heard the same thing, a 100 Hz one. I hope a G-SYNC version comes out. But I think as far as 2560 x 1440 gaming monitors go, everyone wants IPS and I doubt they'd pay more for VA (I wager Acer and ASUS doubt this as well).


----------



## Egzi

really would be awesome if someone made a tutorial about how to remove the AG Couting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Yea I wish someone would come up with a tutorial for removing the AG coating on the PG278Q, then I'd not worry about ever replacing this thing.
> 
> Looking at you vega


Yes, a tutorial about this would be very cool.

The only BIG minus about this monitor is this darn coating.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> it's not going to steal over the delusional IPS fans (not that I'm calling all IPS fans delusional).


What?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What?


Because of all the positive attention the XB270HU received (and the upcoming PG279Q), there are swarms of PC gamers who think IPS is the best thing since sliced bread. The Acer Predator Z35 being $1200 and 1080p is not going to convince them otherwise.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> really would be awesome if someone made a tutorial about how to remove the AG Couting
> Yes, a tutorial about this would be very cool.
> 
> The only BIG minus about this monitor is this darn coating.


Heat gun and metal scraper. Film your attempt and post for all of us to see.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Because of all the positive attention the XB270HU received (and the upcoming PG279Q), there are swarms of PC gamers who think IPS is the best thing since sliced bread. The Acer Predator Z35 being $1200 and 1080p is not going to convince them otherwise.


you have a predator...for your expirience in game like cs go bf (competitive fps) the mor eg2g time (4ms) and a little more input lag are crucial for this type of games or i can buy a pg279q (similar panel) wihout any risk of losing performance?(actually have benqxl2411t without blur reduction and lightboost)it s worth the upgrade?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> you have a predator...for your expirience in game like cs go bf (competitive fps) the mor eg2g time (4ms) and a little more input lag are crucial for this type of games or i can buy a pg279q (similar panel) wihout any risk of losing performance?(actually have benqxl2411t without blur reduction and lightboost)it s worth the upgrade?


The XB270HU actually has less total input lag than the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q (TN), according to TFTCentral. But the difference has got to be negligible. The XB270HU is extremely fast, perfect for competitive FPS. Pixel response time is a tad higher than the fastest TN monitors like the PG278Q, so this results in a tiny bit more motion blur but it's still an extremely low amount for any LCD panel (plus it has zero overshoot errors or object trailing/ghosting, while the PG278Q has a tiny bit according to TFTCentral). ULMB eliminates all perceivable motion blur to my eyes, so you'll probably want to use it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Whoops! wrong thread.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> really would be awesome if someone made a tutorial about how to remove the AG Couting
> Yes, a tutorial about this would be very cool.
> 
> The only BIG minus about this monitor is this darn coating.


The issue with removing film on a panel like the Swift is there is a not insignificant chance that it could permanently mess up the display, something kinda risky at $700 a pop.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The XB270HU actually has less total input lag than the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q (TN), according to TFTCentral. But the difference has got to be negligible. The XB270HU is extremely fast, perfect for competitive FPS. Pixel response time is a tad higher than the fastest TN monitors like the PG278Q, so this results in a tiny bit more motion blur but it's still an extremely low amount for any LCD panel (plus it has zero overshoot errors or object trailing/ghosting, while the PG278Q has a tiny bit according to TFTCentral). ULMB eliminates all perceivable motion blur to my eyes, so you'll probably want to use it.


then is a little faster without artifact but with some more motion blur?i have benq xl2411t can u compare with my monitor?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> then is a little faster without artifact but with some more motion blur?i have benq xl2411t can u compare with my monitor?


A review I've read shows similar overshoot problems with the XL2411T but they're minor. Honestly I doubt you'll find any downsides with the XB270HU except perhaps IPS glow on dark images/dark games, and the others using this panel assuming they're just as good. You'll have far less motion blur on the XB270HU if you use ULMB.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A review I've read shows similar overshoot problems with the XL2411T but they're minor. Honestly I doubt you'll find any downsides with the XB270HU except perhaps IPS glow on dark images/dark games, and the others using this panel assuming they're just as good. You'll have far less motion blur on the XB270HU if you use ULMB.


ok if u say competitive performance are better i ll wait xb271hu and pg279q and buy the best of them ^^...i don t have problem with motion blur with my benq


----------



## caenlen

i want a glass screen IPS gsync 1440p, i hate matte... anyone hear of any like that PM me please, cheers


----------



## StrongForce

If it wasn't for that screen which one would you consider guys ? and why

VA screens seems tempting but I don't think there are many options out there.. especially in the higher resolution/refresh rate with G-sync or Freesync maybe someone can enlight me ?

Also does anyone know if any other valuable screens should hit the market in the upcoming months ? also I want a flicker free monitor...

As much as I was tempted by this 1 in the first place the backlight bleed seems like it could be really not a good tradeoff (against all the good things it offers).

I would be curious to see it myself... but I don't think there are many places I could see an IPS screen, maybe an IPS TV? for comparison

Mmh maybe that deserve a thread in itself









Edit : I think I'm gonna just have to patienly wait, and hope that my screen doesn't give his last breath anytime soon (because it's got some problems..)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i want a glass screen IPS gsync 1440p, i hate matte... anyone hear of any like that PM me please, cheers


Glass fronted glossy monitors are not ideal, either. Internal reflections will bother you in dark-ish environments with bright colors on dark colors. The best compromise is monitors with PDC, but they're still not as good as glossy.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Also does anyone know if any other valuable screens should hit the market in the upcoming months ? also I want a flicker free monitor...
> 
> As much as I was tempted by this 1 in the first place the backlight bleed seems like it could be really not a good tradeoff (against all the good things it offers).
> 
> I would be curious to see it myself... but I don't think there are many places I could see an IPS screen, maybe an IPS TV? for comparison
> 
> Mmh maybe that deserve a thread in itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : I think I'm gonna just have to patienly wait, and hope that my screen doesn't give his last breath anytime soon (because it's got some problems..)


Well Acer is also releasing new models in november. XB271HU for example.
For me it will come down to XB271HU and PG279Q and depending on which one will be better i will decide my purchase.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> If it wasn't for that screen which one would you consider guys ? and why
> 
> VA screens seems tempting but I don't think there are many options out there.. especially in the higher resolution/refresh rate with G-sync or Freesync maybe someone can enlight me ?
> 
> Also does anyone know if any other valuable screens should hit the market in the upcoming months ? also I want a flicker free monitor...
> 
> As much as I was tempted by this 1 in the first place the backlight bleed seems like it could be really not a good tradeoff (against all the good things it offers).
> 
> I would be curious to see it myself... but I don't think there are many places I could see an IPS screen, maybe an IPS TV? for comparison
> 
> Mmh maybe that deserve a thread in itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : I think I'm gonna just have to patienly wait, and hope that my screen doesn't give his last breath anytime soon (because it's got some problems..)


The only G-SYNC VA monitor I know of is the upcoming Predator Z35 (2560 x 1080 200 Hz). Samsung seems to have a 100 Hz 3440 x 1440 VA panel in the works, scheduled for next year, but this is just a panel so it doesn't mean it will be used with a G-SYNC monitor.

Just about every in-production TV you'll find is VA. Those that aren't are OLED. I think one manufacturer has IPS TVs but I don't know anything about this. Nobody wants IPS for TVs due to its poor black performance and contrast. IPS is for photo editing and competitive gaming, TN is for competitive gaming and people with smaller budgets, VA is for entertainment and immersion (and it still gets slaughtered by OLED as far as general image quality goes).


----------



## Waro

I could only find Samsungs 60 Hz VA panel: http://www.panelook.com/LTM340YP01_SAMSUNG_34.0_LCM_overview_24430.html

Where did you get the information about a 100 Hz VA panel made by Samsung from?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The only G-SYNC VA monitor I know of is the upcoming Predator Z35 (2560 x 1080 200 Hz). Samsung seems to have a 100 Hz 3440 x 1440 VA panel in the works, scheduled for next year, but this is just a panel so it doesn't mean it will be used with a G-SYNC monitor.
> 
> Just about every in-production TV you'll find is VA. Those that aren't are OLED. I think one manufacturer has IPS TVs but I don't know anything about this. Nobody wants IPS for TVs due to its poor black performance and contrast. IPS is for photo editing and competitive gaming, TN is for competitive gaming and people with smaller budgets, VA is for entertainment and immersion (and it still gets slaughtered by OLED as far as general image quality goes).


And I heard BenQ is releasing a similar one, and someone said he's hoping to see a BenQ 3440x1440p soon.. would be so nice if it had 100 hz or more and Gsync ..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I could only find Samsungs 60 Hz VA panel: http://www.panelook.com/LTM340YP01_SAMSUNG_34.0_LCM_overview_24430.html
> 
> Where did you get the information about a 100 Hz VA panel made by Samsung from?


TFTCentral has a chart of all panel types known to them, including upcoming ones. Such a panel is listed there. I'm aware of the 60 Hz one but because of the low refresh rate, it will never be paired with a variable refresh rate technology. Manufacturers will wait for the 100 Hz one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> And I heard BenQ is releasing a similar one, and someone said he's hoping to see a BenQ 3440x1440p soon.. would be so nice if it had 100 hz or more and Gsync ..


BenQ has the XR3501 which uses the same panel as the Acer Predator Z35. The Z35 should essentially be a G-SYNC version of this monitor plus 200 Hz capability.


----------



## StrongForce

Yah definately sounds like a good screen, wish they made a 1440p version with Gsync, and I'm not sure if I would enjoy curved monitor though


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Glass fronted glossy monitors are not ideal, either. Internal reflections will bother you in dark-ish environments with bright colors on dark colors. The best compromise is monitors with PDC, but they're still not as good as glossy.


cheers mate. i know what you mean, i used to have a glass panel and noticed what you are talking about... i guess there is no perfect solution, but eh.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Glass fronted glossy monitors are not ideal, either. Internal reflections will bother you in dark-ish environments with bright colors on dark colors. The best compromise is monitors with PDC, but they're still not as good as glossy.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mate. i know what you mean, i used to have a glass panel and noticed what you are talking about... i guess there is no perfect solution, but eh.
Click to expand...

Yeah, i know the feeling as well. CRT's suffer from this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I could only find Samsungs 60 Hz VA panel: http://www.panelook.com/LTM340YP01_SAMSUNG_34.0_LCM_overview_24430.html
> 
> Where did you get the information about a 100 Hz VA panel made by Samsung from?


https://i.gyazo.com/e9cb1d309fbf0e803dc6c6f8b30fedb3.png


----------



## Benny89

I have to say that I would gladly take VA 100-200HZ 1080p 27" G-Syncc monitor over new PG or XB. However the only monitor like that is upcoming Z35 Predator but it is:
1. 35", which means pixel density with just 1080p
2. Curved and wide- I sit about 40 cm from monitor so that can be too much for me.
3. It is priced higher than new 1440p PG or XB just for being curved because that is so "cool". ***...

I would grab Z35 if it would be priced same or lower than new PG and XB (it is 1080p for god sake!) Who would give so much for Z35 if for almost same price he can grab new 35" 1440p Asus monitor...

I think all in all we are now forced to grab new PG or XB if we want upgrade. VA panels with high refresh rates and G-Sync will not be out for some time yet.

Well, IPS- I will have to handle you. I have enough of TN.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/e9cb1d309fbf0e803dc6c6f8b30fedb3.png


If that's the full extent of the info on this panel, it could be a LONG way off. The fact they don't even have a model number yet may suggest it's not even been manufactured in any form and is still at the schematics/planning stage. We shall see. We really know nothing about this as yet.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html


----------



## hamzta09

Reading parts of this thread, are people not happy with the PG279Q's specs or something?

Saw mentions of the panel, is it bad or? lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Reading parts of this thread, are people not happy with the PG279Q's specs or something?
> 
> Saw mentions of the panel, is it bad or? lol


Well some recent reviews in other languages showed results that were less than promising compared to the XB270HU in both color accuracy and response time. People fear its response time won't be good enough to make 165 Hz worth it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well some recent reviews in other languages showed results that were less than promising compared to the XB270HU in both color accuracy and response time. People fear its response time won't be good enough to make 165 Hz worth it.


I cant find any reviews of it, care to share?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I cant find any reviews of it, care to share?


http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html

I think this is the only one actually.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html


Looks very nice!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html
> 
> I think this is the only one actually.


So its the same as the XB270HU.

Does this Asus have a different coating?

Im actually thinking of cancelling my X34 due to IPS Glow and considering the Z35 or a Samsung 34 ultrawide VA. problem with the Samsung is 60hz and the problem with Z35 is huge pixels. (80 ppi or less?)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So its the same as the XB270HU.
> 
> Does this Asus have a different coating?
> 
> Im actually thinking of cancelling my X34 due to IPS Glow and considering the Z35 or a Samsung 34 ultrawide VA. problem with the Samsung is 60hz and the problem with Z35 is huge pixels. (80 ppi or less?)


Same panel as the XB270HU and MG279Q yeah. The coating will most likely be the same.

I'm selling my XB270HU and going for the Z35. I'm willing to accept the resolution downgrade for the other benefits. Definitely don't get the X34. Here's how bad its IPS glow is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I'd rather not deal with that and deal with lower PPI and resolution, in addition to having blacks that are actually close to black and also decent contrast.


----------



## atomicus

That picture haunts my dreams... OLED is a cruel overlord to the puny IPS... "You call that black?! MUHAHAHA!!"


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html


Blacks look good for an IPS! Apparently no backlight bleeding or excessive glow.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Same panel as the XB270HU and MG279Q yeah. The coating will most likely be the same.
> 
> I'm selling my XB270HU and going for the Z35. I'm willing to accept the resolution downgrade for the other benefits. Definitely don't get the X34. Here's how bad its IPS glow is.
> I'd rather not deal with that and deal with lower PPI and resolution, in addition to having blacks that are actually close to black and also decent contrast.


Well we dont know what brightness that monitor is set to and its an OLED.

Any monitor incl TN and VA would look like poop compared to OLED.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well we dont know what brightness that monitor is set to and its an OLED.
> 
> Any monitor incl TN and VA would look like poop compared to OLED.


Yeah but pretend that OLED display isn't there. It's still terrible. Even TFTCentral, who almost never actually complains about IPS glow, complained about it on the X34. Playing SOMA on my XB270HU makes me want to cry and this is only a 27".


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but pretend that OLED display isn't there. It's still terrible. Even TFTCentral, who almost never actually complains about IPS glow, complained about it on the X34. Playing SOMA on my XB270HU makes me want to cry and this is only a 27".


TFTCentral didnt complain about any IPS Glow. They just mentioned its apparent, a feature, on all IPS monitors.

anyway their X34


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> TFTCentral didnt complain about any IPS Glow. They just mentioned its apparent, a feature, on all IPS monitors.


By complain I was referring to:
Quote:


> Because of the sheer horizontal size of this 34" panel, the glow towards the edges is more obvious than on small screens, where there isn't such a long distance from your central position to the edges. Some people may find this problematic if they are working with a lot of dark content or solid colour patterns.


So they said mostly the same things, except mentioned how the added screen space makes it more obvious.


----------



## joshpsp1

I find it very strange that Overclockers received 'priority' for this monitor and was the only site with an official release date and price for weeks. But according to other retailers and Asus themselves other European countries will get it before the UK. I really hope it isn't released that soon or even worse other UK sites start selling it before Overclockers. Asus and Overclockers said that they're working closely together which is why they got priority, if this was true why would other countries or retailers get it before them? I'd be getting my new PC in 1-2 weeks if the PG279Q was released around that time but I have till Nov 13th.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> By complain I was referring to:
> So they said mostly the same things, except mentioned how the added screen space makes it more obvious.


Depends on how close you sit, got a deep desk, shouldnt be as much of a problem.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Depends on how close you sit, got a deep desk, shouldnt be as much of a problem.


You're right that distance is a significant factor. I can't find an ideal distance with my XB270HU though; no matter how close or how far I sit, I see IPS glow head-on.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're right that distance is a significant factor. I can't find an ideal distance with my XB270HU though; no matter how close or how far I sit, I see IPS glow head-on.


What is your brightness set to?

Is the glow below or above?
If its below just tilt monitor a bit backwards.

Anyway currently thinking: X34, PG279Q, Z35 or the Samsung 34" VA..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What is your brightness set to?
> 
> Is the glow below or above?
> If its below just tilt monitor a bit backwards.
> 
> Anyway currently thinking: X34, PG279Q, Z35 or the Samsung 34" VA..


Glow on all corners, worst on the bottom though. Brightness at 24.


----------



## mrgamer81

So finally up for pre order. Price about 935€, release date expected october 11 in Denmark


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> So finally up for pre order. Price about 935€, release date expected october 11 in Denmark


Great USA is getting it later same story like last year I wish we had October 11 release. Well at least we will get 799 i hope.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> So finally up for pre order. Price about 935€, release date expected october 11 in Denmark


Seeing as people ignored my post on the previous page and continued their conversation I'll respond to you. Asus and Overclockers claimed to be working together hence why Overclockers got dibs on the PG279Q but lots of European countries seem to be getting it 3-4 earlier than Overclocks, providing these dates are correct. It's very peculiar and will be even more annoying if other retailers in the UK get them before Overclockers. Already had to delay my build by a month and it will really suck if it turns out that I didn't need to.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Great USA is getting it later same story like last year I wish we had October 11 release. Well at least we will get 799 i hope.


not confirmed, the october 11, but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Seeing as people ignored my post on the previous page and continued their conversation I'll respond to you. Asus and Overclockers claimed to be working together hence why Overclockers got dibs on the PG279Q but lots of European countries seem to be getting it 3-4 earlier than Overclocks, providing these dates are correct. It's very peculiar and will be even more annoying if other retailers in the UK get them before Overclockers. Already had to delay my build by a month and it will really suck if it turns out that I didn't need to.


don't know, these dates are not confirmed, so anything can happen, but i hope not.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> not confirmed, the october 11, but
> don't know, these dates are not confirmed, so anything can happen, but i hope not.


Very true but lots of places are referencing October as the release window, even Asus Nordic said by the end of October. It makes no sense.


----------



## Benny89

So what this reviews says? http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

Google translator gives me funny stuff so can someone give some summary of it?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So what this reviews says? http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> Google translator gives me funny stuff so can someone give some summary of it?


Just talking about how Asus have raised the bar compared to Acer and that it'll be released within 1 week. Also went on to say the packaging is really good and that it comes with the following items, HDMI cable, Display Port cable and USB 3.0 cable, setup CD, power adapter, and a user guide. They mention the light affects can be turned off and that the overclocking is done via the menu on the monitor. Finally they say it feels really solid and well built and then say it supports tilting, pivoting and portrait mode. Everything else in the article is general information we already knew.


----------



## Waro

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html

They say they expect availability for the 7th October, price is 850€ ...


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html
> 
> They say they expect availability for the 7th October, price is 850€ ...


Which is more than a month before Overclockers. I don't believe these dates, if release was 5 days away surely the retailers would have stock already.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html
> 
> They say they expect availability for the 7th October, price is 850€ ...


Monitors these days are getting really expensive... 100€ more than the launch price of the original Swift...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html
> 
> They say they expect availability for the 7th October, price is 850€ ...


In Sweden they're listed between like 10th and 20th.


----------



## naved777

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Monitors these days are getting really expensive... 100€ more than the launch price of the original Swift...


If a monitor has an IPS panel and GSync you'll find they'll charge another $200+.


----------



## Roelv

The sooner the better obviously but I will be waiting for a TFT central review of both the PG279Q and XB271HU before making a purchase. And some user feedback obviously, we have already seen how bad a release can be...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> In Sweden they're listed between like 10th and 20th.


I received an email from Webhallen today saying that they should be getting the monitors in the middle of october, but they haven't been given any specifec dates from Asus. Also, there is still no word about the Acer XB271HU, but the Z35 is going to be released the 21th october. It's a shame the XB271HU isn't being released in tandem with the PG279Q, because it would be really nice to compare them both to each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> The sooner the better obviously but I will be waiting for a TFT central review of both the PG279Q and XB271HU before making a purchase. And some user feedback obviously, we have already seen how bad a release can be...


That was my initial plan, but chances are that they will sell out very fast and I'd have to wait for a few months more to get my hands on one of these monitors. I honestly think they'll sell like hotcakes.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I received an email from Webhallen today saying that they should be getting the monitors in the middle of october, but they haven't been given any specifec dates from Asus. Also, there is still no word about the Acer XB271HU, but the Z35 is going to be released the 21th october. It's a shame the XB271HU isn't being released in tandem with the PG279Q, because it would be really nice to compare them both to each other.
> That was my initial plan, but chances are that they will sell out very fast and I'd have to wait for a few months more to get my hands on one of these monitors. I honestly think they'll sell like hotcakes.


Absolutely. After the quality control issues were fixed on the PG278Q I've heard nothing but good things about it, lots of people have been waiting for it since the announcement.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Absolutely. After the quality control issues were fixed on the PG278Q I've heard nothing but good things about it, lots of people have been waiting for it since the announcement.


QC isnt really fixed with the PG278Q lol, plenty people with recent builds still having same/similar issues as earlier xd


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> QC isnt really fixed with the PG278Q lol, plenty people with recent builds still having same/similar issues as earlier xd


Maybe fixed was the wrong word. You can't have perfect quality control, it has improved though. It seems to be a recurring theme with 1440p panels though, specifically the IPS 144hz panels.


----------



## Benny89

Dam, I know it is a matter of taste but new XB271HU has amazing looking stand! I love those red fututistic legs. It has a much thinner bezel also which just looks great!

Dam, I am sooo torn between PG and XB. I want to wait to compare reviews of them but PG is going out this month, will probably sell like cakes and I will have to wait month for next banch.

New XB is imo looking much better than new PG.

Why they can't be released at same time.......... Buuuuuuu!


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dam, I know it is a matter of taste but new XB271HU has amazing looking stand! I love those red fututistic legs. It has a much thinner bezel also which just looks great!
> 
> Dam, I am sooo torn between PG and XB. I want to wait to compare reviews of them but PG is going out this month, will probably sell like cakes and I will have to wait month for next banch.
> 
> New XB is imo looking much better than new PG.
> 
> Why they can't be released at same time.......... Buuuuuuu!


Might be a good idea to wait for reviews and posts from people who own one. Reviewers might get cherry picked Monitors with minor issues or no issues. A bit late for me in that regard but I can't buy a new PC and have no monitor haha.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dam, I know it is a matter of taste but new XB271HU has amazing looking stand! I love those red fututistic legs. It has a much thinner bezel also which just looks great!
> :


Can almost guarantee those head on photos of the XB271HU are exaggerating how thin the bezels are, unless i missed something and there are some real photos of it that do indeed show really thin bezels. If not then expect the bezels to pretty much the same as the PG279Q


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Can almost guarantee those head on photos of the XB271HU are exaggerating how thin the bezels are, unless i missed something and there are some real photos of it that do indeed show really thin bezels. If not then expect the bezels to pretty much the same as the PG279Q


Here's a better view of it.


----------



## OP20

That predator logo looks like a 14 yr old kid designed it though. Yuk. Nice looking monitor. Terrible logo ruins the look


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Might be a good idea to wait for reviews and posts from people who own one. Reviewers might get cherry picked Monitors with minor issues or no issues. A bit late for me in that regard but I can't buy a new PC and have no monitor haha.


You are in the same position as me, I am waiting for my components to come as I am getting a whole new computer but I still have to wait till January 2016 for the ASUS PG348Q

Just waiting for the EK Predator 360mm and Samsung 950 Pro 512GB to come then I can get my computer.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You are in the same position as me, I am waiting for my components to come as I am getting a whole new computer but I still have to wait till January 2016 for the ASUS PG348Q
> 
> Just waiting for the EK Predator 360mm and Samsung 950 Pro 512GB to come then I can get my computer.


I was thinking about the PG348Q but the wait is too long and it's out of my price range, had to settle for the 279Q.


----------



## hamzta09

I put a preorder on this one, so we'll see if I keep this or the X34.. Im guessing PG will arrive sooner than X34 though. Would be nice with a side by side.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> http://press.asus.com/PressReleases/p/ASUS-Showcases-the-Latest-Innovations-at-Computex-2015#.VWxaX70o7qB
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/422592015/labels/event/computex-2015-asus-rog-announces-latest-range-of-gaming-gear/
> 
> http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=16831
> 
> http://m.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20583-asus-visar-nya-skarmar-i-rog-swift-serien-med-nvidia-g-sync
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2928715/nvidia-debuts-6-g-sync-laptops-and-7-g-sync-displays-as-its-tech-war-with-amd-rages-on.html
> 
> http://m.hexus.net/tech/news/laptop/83534-asus-rog-shows-nvidia-g-sync-laptops-monitors/
> 
> http://www.4gamers.com.tw/news/post/21051


My next monitor as long as it is a solid unit. MSRP figures?


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> The sooner the better obviously but I will be waiting for a TFT central review of both the PG279Q and XB271HU before making a purchase. And some user feedback obviously, we have already seen how bad a release can be...


Same here. I really cant wait to see how they will perform.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nfsdude0125*
> 
> My next monitor as long as it is a solid unit. MSRP figures?


The current confirmed rrps are £749.99 and 8,990.00 SEK.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Hmm...I'm thinking about "needing" my Acer XB270HU on my work computer and having to buy a replacement Asus PG279Q. Haha. However...wondering about the 165Hz OC. Does it allow GSYNC operation at that level? Or is it GSYNC up until 144Hz, then "VSYNC Off" mode past 144Hz? If it's GSYNC up to 165Hz it's a definite buy for me...I find 144Hz lacking...or I am paranoid...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Because of all the positive attention the XB270HU received (and the upcoming PG279Q), there are swarms of PC gamers who think IPS is the best thing since sliced bread. The Acer Predator Z35 being $1200 and 1080p is not going to convince them otherwise.


IPS isn't a scam. It looks substantially better than TN. I would take a 120Hz IPS over a 200Hz TN any day of the week. Because I love my eyes. And when you love something, you treat it right.

Although I should mention that the XB270HU is only a pseudo-IPS panel. It can't even touch Samsung's PLS display, let alone LG's true IPS panels.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> IPS isn't a scam. It looks substantially better than TN. I would take a 120Hz IPS over a 200Hz TN any day of the week. Because I love my eyes. And when you love something, you treat it right.
> 
> Although I should mention that the XB270HU is only a pseudo-IPS panel. It can't even touch Samsung's PLS display, let alone LG's true IPS panels.


The asus uses the same panel.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The asus uses the same panel.


Yeah I'm aware. I just want that 165Hz. Just because.







Although I'm going to wait for benchmarks with regards to pixel response, ghosting, and overdrive at those levels.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hmm...I'm thinking about "needing" my Acer XB270HU on my work computer and having to buy a replacement Asus PG279Q. Haha. However...wondering about the 165Hz OC. Does it allow GSYNC operation at that level? Or is it GSYNC up until 144Hz, then "VSYNC Off" mode past 144Hz? If it's GSYNC up to 165Hz it's a definite buy for me...I find 144Hz lacking...or I am paranoid...


From what I understood, GSYNC is actually the only mode in which 165Hz is supported.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> From what I understood, GSYNC is actually the only mode in which 165Hz is supported.


That's what I read too. I was hoping for confirmation as there were early rumours that it only went to 165Hz in vsync-off mode. I really wonder how the pixel response and overdrive is set up at 165Hz...


----------



## Shadowarez

Wonder how many will fry a hole in monitors at 165hz is it really that costly or unimaginable to put a replacable 80mm fan on the gsync module cause im sure 99% of issues with gsync monitors is the module overheating or poor thermal compounds.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Although I should mention that the XB270HU is only a pseudo-IPS panel. It can't even touch Samsung's PLS display, let alone LG's true IPS panels.


Touch IPS and PLS in what regards? AHVA does everything IPS and PLS do, but it's faster.

On-topic, 850 euros is a bit more than i am willing to pay for it. Might have to consider the XB271HU after all.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Any US msrp? £749.99 turns into about $1500 CDN.









I'll be getting a new PG278Q in about a week, just waiting on the shipment, but I'll be taking it back within 30 days for a PG279Q if they are released on time and no more than an extra $100.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Any US msrp? £749.99 turns into about $1500 CDN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a new PG278Q in about a week, just waiting on the shipment, but I'll be taking it back within 30 days for a PG279Q if they are released on time and no more than an extra $100.


Not yet. No information regarding us pricing or releases at all.

In other news, Sweclockers have released their review. No mention of backlight bleeding or dead pixels.

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/21139-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-kvalitetsgaming-med-165-hz-och-g-sync


----------



## Shadowarez

Wonder if Asus can or will justify the price some of these parts cost more then a car which has far more value then a single monitor maybe theres a few ounces of gold or platnium hiding in side lol.


----------



## AlCapwn

Just linked to the review from Sweclockers but i can se it was already posted.


----------



## Nicholars

As I feared it says in that review that 165hz is actually worse than 144hz? I don't know the translation is not very good, can anyone explain the translation better? Where it is saying something about 165hz lagging worse than 144hz?

It also says 120hz is the best and 144 and 165 are worse than 120? Hmm what the?

Looking so far like this monitor was actually not worth the wait, depends what the quality control is like.

Also need a PROPER review with NUMBERS argh, Now have to wait another 3-5 weeks for a TFTcentral review.

This is EXACTLY what I said would happen : "Asus ROG Swift PG279Q hypas a lot with its 165 Hz overclocking but the danger most to be a shrug. The irony is that 165 Hz actually give worse results in terms of more lagging. Perhaps some of you who really want to chase margins and squeeze fps counter to the max? PG279Q is really excellent in terms of the image and quality games on leave. Something not alone."

Damn I hate being right all the time. It does not explain well enough, but it looks like anything over 120hz has 2 frames of lag, making this monitor worse than the XB270HU for input lag.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> As I feared it says in that review that 165hz is actually worse than 144hz? I don't know the translation is not very good, can anyone explain the translation better? Where it is saying something about 165hz lagging worse than 144hz?
> 
> It also says 120hz is the best and 144 and 165 are worse than 120? Hmm what the?
> 
> Looking so far like this monitor was actually not worth the wait, depends what the quality control is like.
> 
> Also need a PROPER review with NUMBERS argh, Now have to wait another 3-5 weeks for a TFTcentral review.


There's always going to be trade off, especially if overclocking is involved. I don't think it sounds as bad as you seem to think but I am a bit disappointed with the pricing. It doesn't seem to offer anything to justify it's £150 delta over the XB270HU. I also prefer the XB271HU's bezel and stand but that's just a minor issue and there's no news on a release date or pricing yet. At this point I'll just be happy to see if the Asus has better quality control.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> There's always going to be trade off, especially if overclocking is involved. I don't think it sounds as bad as you seem to think but I am a bit disappointed with the pricing. It doesn't seem to offer anything to justify it's £150 delta over the XB270HU. I also prefer the XB271HU's bezel and stand but that's just a minor issue and there's no news on a release date or pricing yet. At this point I'll just be happy to see if the Asus has better quality control.


Well in the world of £700+ high end monitors, that is a bit of a disaster if 144hz has more lag than 120hz, but if it is only 165hz that has more lag and 144 is ok then that is not great but acceptable, otherwise you will have to play at 120hz to get 1 frame of lag, it is hard to tell what they mean from the translation. 165hz doesn't bother me that much, but it really needs to at least equal the XB270HU at 144hz for input lag. eg. (under 1 frame of lag at 144hz)


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Well in the world of £700+ high end monitors, that is a bit of a disaster if 144hz has more lag than 120hz, but if it is only 165hz that has more lag and 144 is ok then that is not great but acceptable, otherwise you will have to play at 120hz to get 1 frame of lag, it is hard to tell what they mean from the translation. 165hz doesn't bother me that much, but it really needs to at least equal the XB270HU at 144hz for input lag. eg. (under 1 frame of lag at 144hz)


I agree with you there. If Acer can sort out their quality control is sounds like the XB217HU might be the better of the two. The Asus is doing literally nothing to justify it's inflated price. Starting to wonder if I've made a mistake preordering the Asus. The Acer's release is only slated as November and I really can't wait any longer. I'll have to suck it up and wait for some more reviews.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> As I feared it says in that review that 165hz is actually worse than 144hz? I don't know the translation is not very good, can anyone explain the translation better? Where it is saying something about 165hz lagging worse than 144hz?
> 
> It also says 120hz is the best and 144 and 165 are worse than 120? Hmm what the?
> 
> Looking so far like this monitor was actually not worth the wait, depends what the quality control is like.
> 
> Also need a PROPER review with NUMBERS argh, Now have to wait another 3-5 weeks for a TFTcentral review.
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I said would happen : "Asus ROG Swift PG279Q hypas a lot with its 165 Hz overclocking but the danger most to be a shrug. The irony is that 165 Hz actually give worse results in terms of more lagging. Perhaps some of you who really want to chase margins and squeeze fps counter to the max? PG279Q is really excellent in terms of the image and quality games on leave. Something not alone."
> 
> Damn I hate being right all the time. It does not explain well enough, but it looks like anything over 120hz has 2 frames of lag, making this monitor worse than the XB270HU for input lag.


If you google the phrase world language you get

"a language known or spoken in many countries.
"English is now the world language"

From here on out George Bush will invade any countries that refuse to use the world language in tech reviews.


----------



## hamzta09

165hz seems like a joke.

Anyway 144 and 165hz apparently gives more trailing or w/e than 120.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 165hz seems like a joke.
> 
> Anyway 144 and 165hz apparently gives more trailing or w/e than 120.


I could live with 165hz being a joke, but I really expected 144hz to be as good as the acer XB270HU.

Will wait for the TFTcentral review but so far asus just seem to keep releasing disappointments, first it was the MG279Q with 90hz max freesync and input lag, now it is this which is worse above 120hz, maybe they will change firmware or something I hope so ffs, I really don't want to be waiting for them to fix it in later revisions.


----------



## CallsignVega

Basically it's just a Acer HU with a better menu system and bezel. I'm surprised at their negative outcome of 165 Hz mode, but the step up from 144 Hz was always going to be a very small one.

Really the only thing I can think of for the quite higher price is that Asus actually tosses back the panels with dust specks/flaws etc. Like "binning" the AUOptronics panels since their quality control was so poor. This day and age to have these monitors produced in a non environmentally controlled factory and dust specks to get in panel layers is quite silly.


----------



## Roelv

I am honestly not really surprised that 165Hz would not be working optimally. Luckily it has a lot of options to switch between different refresh rates so there is not a lot to lose except for the price tag. So far I don't see enough proof to conclude that 144Hz is worse than 144Hz with the XB270HU.

Though ULMB is probably still the best option if you can maintain the frame rate regardless of the 120Hz limit.


----------



## joshpsp1

If anyone is interested I posted the review to /r/Monitors and someone is cleaning up the bad translation done by browsers. It's not perfect but it's a lot better than letting Chrome translate it. Direct link here.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> If anyone is interested I posted the review to /r/Monitors and someone is cleaning up the bad translation done by browsers. It's not perfect but it's a lot better than letting Chrome translate it. Direct link here.


Hmm well if 144hz is good then that is ok, but if anything over 120hz is worse, then that is a bit crap, I would be happy with the acer XB270HU performance with better quality control and stand. I already said in a previous post that I thought 165hz might end up worse than 144hz so I was sort of expecting that, but it really needs to work well at 144hz or that is a poor show.


----------



## Obrigado

this make me happy:

_What distinguishes AHVA panels from many IPS panels is that there is no glow effect. There will be no yellow film over the image angles, but it is mainly the lighter, bluer blackness labeled. Or to the environment begins mirrored by reflexfiltet. Panel Contrast is close to 1200: 1, but this is influenced by the color settings.
_
from sweclockers


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> this make me happy:
> 
> _What distinguishes AHVA panels from many IPS panels is that there is no glow effect. There will be no yellow film over the image angles, but it is mainly the lighter, bluer blackness labeled. Or to the environment begins mirrored by reflexfiltet. Panel Contrast is close to 1200: 1, but this is influenced by the color settings.
> _
> from sweclockers


But its the same panel as the XB270HU and MG279Q which both had very obvious glow, not sure about that, unless they actually did something with the newer panel other than make it thin bezel.

If thats true and it actually has no glow then that would be great, but its not likely TBH.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But its the same panel as the XB270HU and MG27Q which both had very obvious glow, not sure about that, unless they actually did something with the newer panel other than make it thin bezel.


hopefully


----------



## Nicholars

Also there were pictures of the PG279Q with loads of IPS glow, so no idea.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> _What distinguishes AHVA panels from many IPS panels is that there is no glow effect._


I've not heard this said before and from the evidence of seeing MANY AHVA panels with very evident glow, it sounds like a load of crap to me.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmm well if 144hz is good then that is ok, but if anything over 120hz is worse, then that is a bit crap, I would be happy with the acer XB270HU performance with better quality control and stand. I already said in a previous post that I thought 165hz might end up worse than 144hz so I was sort of expecting that, but it really needs to work well at 144hz or that is a poor show.


I think the issue regarding quality control is the panel itself. It's a recurring theme with the XB270HU and MG279Q and they both use the same panel and as you can guess the PG279Q uses it too. CallsignVega makes a good point by saying that Asus may cherry pick their panels to avoid the qc hate Acer received. I think a lot of the price delta is because of the Rog branding.


----------



## Nicholars

All I can say is I really hope they have good quality control, I have been waiting 12 months now for a monitor and I might actually go mad if this one is a flop.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I've not heard this said before and from the evidence of seeing MANY AHVA panels with very evident glow, it sounds like a load of crap to me.


It is crap. There have been pictures posted on this very thread of the PG279Q with some quite bad glowing and bleeding.


----------



## ToTheSun!

If this monitor REALLY ended up having less glow than the XB270HU, i'd probably be able to justify the price premium. But after seeing that OSD picture, i can't believe it.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/94/9481a581_9ftpgj.png


----------



## Nicholars

IPS glow is to be expected, maybe they mean that they fixed the orange glow.


----------



## hamzta09

The AHVA having no IPS Glow thing is just pure bollocks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If this monitor REALLY ended up having less glow than the XB270HU, i'd probably be able to justify the price premium. But after seeing that OSD picture, i can't believe it.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/94/9481a581_9ftpgj.png


Thats some crazy banding.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thats some crazy banding.


Hopefully that is the actual image or the photo quality, ergh not look great.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thats some crazy banding.


The monitor is in racing mode in that photo which means it should generate more accurate colours. I think the photo isn't the best quality which is causing it to look very bad.


----------



## sdmf74

Check THIS out. 8K LCD Panel 120HZ 17" 510PPI. People were saying it wouldnt be possible anytime soon. Sure it will be a while before we see higher res panels with higher refresh rates available for purchase
but at least we know it is possible.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Check THIS out. 8K LCD Panel 120HZ 17" 510PPI. People were saying it wouldnt be possible anytime soon. Sure it will be a while before we see higher res panels with higher refresh rates available for purchase
> but at least we know it is possible.


Whats the point though really, even the BEST graphics cards currently cannot run 4k at anywhere near max settings 60fps, and 8k is FOUR TIMES more pixels than 4k, so that would be a quarter of 4k framerates.... So currently you need a card 2-3x faster than a titan X to run games at max settings 60fps 4k, for 8k you will need a card 4x faster than that, which will be 8-16x faster than any currently available card to run games at 8k max settings 60fps in CURRENT games, not even new games coming out with better graphics. 8k is completely monumentally pointless for gaming unless they start releasing graphics cards that are a LOT better.


----------



## sdmf74

That is the point really, were not speaking currently cause you can imagine how long it will be before anyone can get their hands on one with a decent screen size @ a decent price, by then who knows.
At least we know it's possible as stated above & moving in the right direction


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I could live with 165hz being a joke, but I really expected 144hz to be as good as the acer XB270HU.
> 
> Will wait for the TFTcentral review but so far asus just seem to keep releasing disappointments, first it was the MG279Q with 90hz max freesync and input lag, now it is this which is worse above 120hz, maybe they will change firmware or something I hope so ffs, I really don't want to be waiting for them to fix it in later revisions.


Agreed. This monitor is just pointless at this point in time. By the time we have the graphical power to utilise it OLED is probably going to be affordable.

Also if anyone wants to read the sweclockers review translated into English then head over to this thread. It praises the picture and colour quality but claims that 165hz isn't worth it.


----------



## Obrigado

i hope that this pg279q have a different revision of the panel compared to the acer, because in the acer @144hz there are a little bit of pixel inversion (and i can imagine the result @165hz...)

and for the yellowish bleed, the solution is a simple layer of polarized material.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> i hope that this pg279q have a different revision of the panel compared to the acer, because in the acer @144hz there are a little bit of pixel inversion.
> 
> and for the yellowish bleed, the solution is a simple layer of polarized material.


TFTCentral found no overshoot on their review.

Those sub-5% figures for certain transitions are not perceivable.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> TFTCentral found no overshoot on their review.
> 
> Those sub-5% figures for certain transitions are not perceivable.


there are no relation from pixel inversion to pixel transition


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> i hope that this pg279q have a different revision of the panel compared to the acer, because in the acer @144hz there are a little bit of pixel inversion.
> 
> and for the yellowish bleed, the solution is a simple layer of polarized material.


It uses the same panel. The XB270HU, MG279Q and PG279Q all use the same panel. There are no other 1440p 144hz AHVA panels. So unless Asus cherry pick their panels then expect to see the same issues unless AU Optronics have worked to increase quality control.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> It uses the same panel. The XB270HU, MG279Q and PG279Q all use the same panel. There are no other 1440p 144hz AHVA panels. So unless Asus cherry pick their panels then expect to see the same issues *unless AU Optronics have worked to increase quality control*.


We can only hope


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> It uses the same panel. The XB270HU, MG279Q and PG279Q all use the same panel. There are no other 1440p 144hz AHVA panels. So unless Asus cherry pick their panels then expect to see the same issues unless AU Optronics have worked to increase quality control.


you can not know until it comes out.
Did you know that there are 2 versions dell'Acer?
the last one have much inversion (pixel are driven more tightly because of [email protected]) the first version is only 100hz ulmb


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> you can not know until it comes out.
> Did you know that there are 2 versions dell'Acer?
> the last one have much inversion (pixel are driven more tightly because of [email protected]) the first version is only 100hz ulmb


We do know. Asus have no choice but to use it, there are no other panels of this specification. The Sweclockers review also confirms this.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> TFTCentral found no overshoot on their review.
> 
> Those sub-5% figures for certain transitions are not perceivable.
> 
> 
> 
> there are no relation from pixel inversion to pixel transition
Click to expand...

Never mind. I thought you meant overshoot.


----------



## Benny89

If Asus new PG has such problems with 165 Hz and will not have better QC then I see no reason to pay more for Asus logo compare to new XB271HU. Acer monitor also won't be cheap but I am 99% sure it will cost less than new PG. Asus prices their monitors little too high. 850 euro? Seriously? Probably 100 euro just for "ROG SWIFT" which nowadays mean nothing.

Btw. Any news on new XB release date? I heard November but that were rumors I read month ago.

I am still amazed that Sweden and French reviewers got samples before TFT Central. I mean both Acer and Asus must know that TFT is main review source for monitors for potential buyers this days.


----------



## Metros

I would wait for TFT central to review it before you make any decisions on the monitor.

Also ASUS will be showing their new monitors (PG279Q and PG348Q) at the RoG Unleashed event on 9 October, so we might get more information then


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If Asus new PG has such problems with 165 Hz and will not have better QC then I see no reason to pay more for Asus logo compare to new XB271HU. Acer monitor also won't be cheap but I am 99% sure it will cost less than new PG. Asus prices their monitors little too high. 850 euro? Seriously? Probably 100 euro just for "ROG SWIFT" which nowadays mean nothing.
> 
> Btw. Any news on new XB release date? I heard November but that were rumors I read month ago.
> 
> I am still amazed that Sweden and French reviewers got samples before TFT Central. I mean both Acer and Asus must know that TFT is main review source for monitors for potential buyers this days.


All it has is a November release.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer monitor also won't be cheap but I am 99% sure it will cost less than new PG.


You can be 100% sure because the price tag has been officially announced a couple of weeks ago already (€700 and $800).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You can be 100% sure because the price tag has been officially announced a couple of weeks ago already (€700 and $800).


Wow. Well, if that price is true then we have something like that:

Asus PG279Q: 850 euro for:
1. 27"
2. 1440p
3.G-Sync
4. 165 Hz refresh rate
5. IPS
6. ULMB

Acer XB271HU: 700 euro for:
1. 27"
2. 1440p
3. G-Sync
4. 144 Hz refresh rate
5. IPS
6. ULMB

So if that how things are I am supposed to pay 100-150 euro more for: 26 Hz differance and ROG SWIFT logo.... I think I will pass on PG if that is the case.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> We do know. Asus have no choice but to use it, there are no other panels of this specification. The Sweclockers review also confirms this.


Can they simply not use a different version of the same panel? Minor improvements or tweaks?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Asus PG279Q: 850 euro for:
> 1. 27"
> 2. 1440p
> 3.G-Sync
> 4. 165 Hz refresh rate
> 5. IPS
> 6. ULMB
> 
> Acer XB271HU: 700 euro for:
> 1. 27"
> 2. 1440p
> 3. G-Sync
> *4. 150 Hz refresh rate*
> 5. IPS
> 6. ULMB


Fixed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Wow. Well, if that price is true then we have something like that:
> 
> Asus PG279Q: 850 euro for:
> 1. 27"
> 2. 1440p
> 3.G-Sync
> 4. 165 Hz refresh rate
> 5. IPS
> 6. ULMB
> 
> Acer XB271HU: 700 euro for:
> 1. 27"
> 2. 1440p
> 3. G-Sync
> 4. 144 Hz refresh rate
> 5. IPS
> 6. ULMB
> 
> So if that how things are I am supposed to pay 100-150 euro more for: 26 Hz differance and ROG SWIFT logo.... I think I will pass on PG if that is the case.


Was the new XB not supposed to be 150hz or something?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Can they simply not use a different version of the same panel? Minor improvements or tweaks?


I guess but they wont be manufacturing the panels themselves. Excluding improvements like 165hz it'll be exactly the same. People who own the XB270HU and have no issues do say it's a fantastic monitor, I'm just hoping the qc has improved. A £750 monitor should be flawless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Was the new XB not supposed to be 150hz or something?


It is 150hz, he made a mistake.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Fixed.


Well, that even push me harder away from PG







. 15 Hz difference and 150 euro more? Come on ASUS. I think holding till November for new predators will be good move.

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## atomicus

I don't get the big deal about this 165Hz thing... it was always a gimmick, and was never going to be noticeable. Sounds like it's useless anyway. Besides, I thought it was common knowledge by now that once you get north of 100Hz it's diminishing returns. There's a BIG and very obvious difference between 60Hz and 75Hz, and then up to 100Hz... buy beyond that it falls off significantly. And at the price the PG279Q is, I don't think it's worth it. Doesn't seem to offer anything the Acer XB270HU doesn't, even though that's fugly as hell and I don't want it anywhere near me. I may just end up opting for the Acer X34 21:9 instead... 100Hz and more 'wow' factor, or seeing how the Asus PG348Q shapes up when it's released.


----------



## Metros

You also get an extra year warranty and better customer service with ASUS, so I think it is worth the money.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I don't get the big deal about this 165Hz thing... it was always a gimmick, and was never going to be noticeable. Sounds like it's useless anyway. Besides, I thought it was common knowledge by now that once you get north of 100Hz it's diminishing returns. There's a BIG and very obvious difference between 60Hz and 75Hz, and then up to 100Hz... buy beyond that it falls off significantly. And at the price the PG279Q is, I don't think it's worth it. Doesn't seem to offer anything the Acer XB270HU doesn't, even though that's fugly as hell and I don't want it anywhere near me. I may just end up opting for the Acer X34 21:9 instead... 100Hz and more 'wow' factor, or seeing how the Asus PG348Q shapes up when it's released.


There is a pretty big difference if you are always around 100-144hz, it is super smooth, but yes between 60>100 is the biggest difference, I agree about 165, not a big problem, but I will be annoyed if 144hz has more lag than 120hz. I don't see why it would, it is Nvidia Gsync and they usually seem to get it right. it might just be that 144hz has slightly more blur than 120hz but it has already been shown with the XB270HU that it is possible to do 144hz without overshoot so don't know what is going on there.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You also get an extra year warranty and better customer service with ASUS, so I think it is worth the money.


Meh, that's worth an extra £50-100 tops. We shouldn't be buying monitors with fear that they're going to go wrong anyway. If that's the driving force, it's all backwards.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Meh, that's worth an extra £50-100 tops. We shouldn't be buying monitors with fear that they're going to go wrong anyway. If that's the driving force, it's all backwards.


I know but if you are paying £750 or more for a monitor (like the ACER Predator X34 or ASUS PG348Q) you want to have a 3 year warranty as £960 is quite expensive for a monitor.

I think two years warranty is terrible for the price.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Meh, that's worth an extra £50-100 tops. We shouldn't be buying monitors with fear that they're going to go wrong anyway. If that's the driving force, it's all backwards.


Ideal vs reality


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I know but if you are paying £750 or more for a monitor (like the ACER Predator X34 or ASUS PG348Q) you want to have a 3 year warranty as £960 is quite expensive for a monitor.
> 
> I think two years warranty is terrible for the price.


I do agree. I would simply exercise my rights under Sales of Goods Act though if something went wrong with it within an unreasonable amount of time though. I won't pay over the odds for my basic right to own a product that works and functions as it legally should.


----------



## Shadowarez

maybe 2016 monitors will start to work outa the factory if not then the days of paying for quality are gone and we are forever going to have to accept fact we are paying absolute top dollar to test out the hardware we want and send it back to rma lottery till we get a working product or one we can live with, from looks of things this is new standard we are the QC but instead of them paying for we are by paying full price then some to see if there product works, wonder how many ppl will get a monitor shipped right off the assembly line as in put in a box off the line then shipped without no time in between.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, that even push me harder away from PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 15 Hz difference and 150 euro more? Come on ASUS. I think holding till November for new predators will be good move.


I'm seriously considering to buy the Asus just because of the ugly Predator logo on the Acer.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I'm seriously considering to buy the Asus just because of the ugly Predator logo on the Acer.


Well it's a matter of preferance here, since I like very much this Predator logo and I hate poor design of PG stand.







However even if I also hate predator logo I still wouldn't pay 150 more euro for better Asus logo







. I am not that rich. 150 euro is a lot for me. Price is big factor here.

And I do not belive that PG and XB will have any differences in quality since they use same panel. I don't think that Asus paid more for better cherry picked panels while Acer said "ow well, we won't so we will just take left-overs after Asus". That is why Asus price is totally stupid for me compare to new XB. This is same dam monitor, just from two brands! PG just have 15 more Hz which I won't even use since I don't play FPS and I like to max my graphic settings so I will be lucky if I will ever see 70- 80 FPS in newest games


----------



## Pragmatist

Does the Acer XB270HU have an instant on/off switch like the ROG Swift?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

In the sweclockers review, the mention a passive cooling of the G-sync module. To me, it sounded as though some heatsink was added to the unit. Can anyone clarify this, and if so, can you confirm whether the PG278Q has this as well or not? Better cooling to the g-sync unit might be a good sign of longevity.


----------



## atomicus

People will obviously buy what they prefer or what they THINK is best... but there really isn't going to be much separating the Acer and Asus models here. Same with the two ultra-wides they will have out soon. No reason why they shouldn't be almost identical in price. The extended delay for the PG279Q makes you wonder what the hell they've been doing all this time though, if they've been unable to produce something that really justifies that higher price? 165Hz DEFINITELY isn't it! I'm waiting on the TFT Central review before I pass final judgement though, but I haven't seen much to get overly excited about lately.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> In the sweclockers review, the mention a passive cooling of the G-sync module. To me, it sounded as though some heatsink was added to the unit. Can anyone clarify this, and if so, can you confirm whether the PG278Q has this as well or not? Better cooling to the g-sync unit might be a good sign of longevity.


I'll help by translating it for you if google translate isn't up to par, which it never is imo.

Baksidan är fasad och formad i vad som ska vara en gamer-anpassad profil. Enligt Asus är det också en passiv kylning av G-Sync-modulen bakom denna form. Tydligen ska möjligheten till 165 Hz få G-Sync-modulen att blir varmare än normalt.

*The backside is shaped to have an supposedly gamer adjusted profile. According to Asus it's also a passive cooling solution of the G-Sync module that's behind its shape. Apparently the possibility to achieve 165 Hz will result in the G-Sync module heating up more than it normally would.*

I'll ask around if they've added a heatsink to the module, but I doubt the'll respond on the weekend.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'll help by translating it for you if google translate isn't up to par, which it never is imo.
> 
> Baksidan är fasad och formad i vad som ska vara en gamer-anpassad profil. Enligt Asus är det också en passiv kylning av G-Sync-modulen bakom denna form. Tydligen ska möjligheten till 165 Hz få G-Sync-modulen att blir varmare än normalt.
> 
> *The backside is shaped to have an supposedly gamer adjusted profile. According to Asus it's also a passive cooling solution of the G-Sync module that's behind its shape. Apparently the possibility to achieve 165 Hz will result in the G-Sync module heating up more than it normally would.*
> 
> I'll ask around if they've added a heatsink to the module, but I doubt the'll respond on the weekend.


Thanks, that's what I got with Chrome translation and also why it seems to be an addition the pg278q didn't have. That would be another selling point to many with the presumption that the gsync module was failing in the pg278q due to heat. I for one wouldn't even use 165hz, but would enjoy extra peace of mind of both the added cooling solution and an updated gsync module.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Touch IPS and PLS in what regards? AHVA does everything IPS and PLS do, but it's faster.
> 
> On-topic, 850 euros is a bit more than i am willing to pay for it. Might have to consider the XB271HU after all.


Image quality. PLS and IPS are far superior to AHVA in that regard.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Image quality. PLS and IPS are far superior to AHVA in that regard.


Burden of proof and all.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I don't get the big deal about this 165Hz thing... it was always a gimmick, and was never going to be noticeable. Sounds like it's useless anyway. Besides, I thought it was common knowledge by now that once you get north of 100Hz it's diminishing returns. There's a BIG and very obvious difference between 60Hz and 75Hz, and then up to 100Hz... buy beyond that it falls off significantly. And at the price the PG279Q is, I don't think it's worth it. Doesn't seem to offer anything the Acer XB270HU doesn't, even though that's fugly as hell and I don't want it anywhere near me. I may just end up opting for the Acer X34 21:9 instead... 100Hz and more 'wow' factor, or seeing how the Asus PG348Q shapes up when it's released.


No. It was never common knowledge. Because it's not true. If you play at 144Hz with GSYNC and the frame rate drops to 110fps...you will definitely notice it. For games like Assassin's Creed or The Witcher, even 80Hz GSYNC is fine. Because there's not a lot of fast movement on screen. But get into a racing game or an FPS game, and it becomes hard to play. It increases your input lag, which means slower reaction times, and more of a disconnect between what you're trying to do and what you see happening.

This 144Hz display is so bad that when I moved my 90Hz Korean IPS to my work station (would be 120Hz...but uses an older AMD card that can't go above 90Hz right now. Doing a rebuild in a week), I find it hard to use even when doing office work. Mouse tracking is significantly delayed. Animations aren't as smooth. Just super frustrated with it. That's why I'm going to pick up the 165Hz for my gaming PC, and move the 144Hz to my work computer.

I'd be all over 21:9 monitors...if they had at least 120Hz GSYNC. At 100Hz, it's still too slow for FPS games. Think about it. The Asus 165Hz display will be 65% faster than the 100Hz 21:9 monitor. If you can't see the difference...well...I also know some people who can't tell the difference between DVD and Bluray. Just because they can't see it, doesn't mean I can't.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Burden of proof and all.


Ask anywhere. blurbusters, monitortest forums, or even Vega who people here know as a display expert. I have 3 Korean IPS monitors (well...2 IPS, 1 PLS) that I compared to the XB270HU that I have. It's quite sad when I have them side by side. I don't think anyone has ever claimed that AHVA was equal to IPS. Just that it was similar to it. Which is true. AHVA is much better than TN, which I would never use.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Ask anywhere. blurbusters, monitortest forums, or even Vega who people here know as a display expert. I have 3 Korean IPS monitors (well...2 IPS, 1 PLS) that I compared to the XB270HU that I have. It's quite sad when I have them side by side. I don't think anyone has ever claimed that AHVA was equal to IPS. Just that it was similar to it. Which is true. AHVA is much better than TN, which I would never use.


You're comparing a GAMER monitor which happens to have an IPS to actual IPS monitors not designed with gaming in mind.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're comparing a GAMER monitor which happens to have an IPS to actual IPS monitors not designed with gaming in mind.


Right. We're in complete agreement on this. What are you trying to say? My only point is that AHVA image quality didn't match up to IPS/PLS. Keep in mind I have the XB270HU and am planning to buy the Asus pg279q as well, and between home and work I have 2 LG IPS panels and 1 Samsung PLS panel.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're comparing a GAMER monitor which happens to have an IPS to actual IPS monitors not designed with gaming in mind.


I wouldn't be surprised if he were even comparing a glossy S-PLS panel without glow to an AHVA panel with an AG coating.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Right. We're in complete agreement on this. What are you trying to say? My only point is that AHVA image quality didn't match up to IPS/PLS. Keep in mind I have the XB270HU and am planning to buy the Asus pg279q as well, and between home and work I have 2 LG IPS panels and 1 Samsung PLS panel.


Compare an actual monitor designed with photo editing in mind with AHVA if there is one to your IPS/PLS displays.

You cant base AHVA quality based on a gamer monitor really.


----------



## HyperMatrix

You guys are funny. I'm done.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You guys are funny. I'm done.


k


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Agreed. This monitor is just pointless at this point in time. By the time we have the graphical power to utilise it OLED is probably going to be affordable.
> 
> Also if anyone wants to read the sweclockers review translated into English then head over to this thread. It praises the picture and colour quality but claims that 165hz isn't worth it.


Who would've thought a sub that I brought back from the dead would be being linked here for a review :O!


----------



## Metros

So who is getting the ASUS PG348Q (I am going to get it)


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Who would've thought a sub that I brought back from the dead would be being linked here for a review :O!


Very coincidental, especially considering I'm a new member.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So who is getting the ASUS PG348Q (I am going to get it)


Nope, as nice as it looks I can't wait until next year.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So who is getting the ASUS PG348Q (I am going to get it)


Nah. As good as it is it is too expensive for me and too big for my desk. I have place for it but I sit close to monitor- about 45 cm and I prefer to have full view on whats happening in game without moving my eyes or even head so much around. 27" is just perfect for me. And I can place 24" 1080p monitor next to it for work, web browsing or book/comic reading since 1440p is little too small for me for that. 35" is way too wide for comfort gaming imo and would take all the place on my desk.

Besides I need new monitor now, can't wait till new year







.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> -snip-


@Benny and Josh. Are you guys going to get the PG279Q or wait until the XB271HU gets released and then decide? My trigger finger is ready to pre-order the PG279Q now, just need a push.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> @Benny and Josh. Are you guys going to get the PG279Q or wait until the XB271HU gets released and then decide? My trigger finger is ready to pre-order the PG279Q now, just need a push.


Had the PG279Q preordered within an hour of it appearing on overclockers which was 18 days ago. Luckily I had the money as they take payment instantly. If the XB271HUs release date was known then I wouldn't have been so hasty but I have the 9th-22nd off work and can't change it. I also want to play Fallout 4 during that time and waiting around for the XB271HU would be annoying. Almost 5 weeks to go! Been saving for my build since March. Starting to have second thoughts about the build, considering SLI but would have to drop some of the other parts.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> @Benny and Josh. Are you guys going to get the PG279Q or wait until the XB271HU gets released and then decide? My trigger finger is ready to pre-order the PG279Q now, just need a push.


I am waiting for XB271HU release. There are couple of reasons:
1. Price. XB271HU is 700 euro and Asus PG279Q is, despite haveing SAME panel, 850 euro! And only for 15 Hz more refresh rate? No way.
2. Looks. I like look of XB271HU much more so I want to give it a chance with reviews.
3. I prefer to wait for both to compare, because if XB271HU and PG279Q will be exact same (same issues and QC) then I will so no reason to pay 150 euro more for PG if I can get same monitor for 150 euro less.
4. I already have new PC and I am patient with games- I have a lot to play now so I am in no rush. I prefer to make best decision, both in terms of look and price for new monitor.

So I will wait, since Asus price is a real slap in face for me. There is not even one reason why their monitor would cost 150 euro more than Acer one. XB271HU is much more tempting for me right now.


----------



## StrongForce

I made the jump for this : http://www.overclock.net/t/1555354/official-crossover-2795-qhd-pwm-flicker-free-overclock-able-matte-1440p-ah-ips/1020_30#post_24473672 today ...

I cross my fingers








. that last post(previous than mine) comfort me in the idea that backlight bleed is super low to non existent on these panels so it sounds good !

Also I thought.. for the price, if I spend 800+ on this Asus .. not only it is expensive, but I have a r9 290x that overclocks well on top of that, so feels like a bit of a waste to change ! so I thought hell... let's just get this korean monitor, I will spend 800+ on some perfect screen down the road.

Kinda sad because I wanted to try Freesync-/G-Sync.. but oh well, I don't play so much fast paced FPS these days anyway just a little BF4 once in a while, and the ghosting on that screen seems reasonable, especially when overclocked







..

So now I hope I get a perfect screen let's hope I'm more lucky than I was with my 4.5ghz 6600k







.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Had the PG279Q preordered within an hour of it appearing on overclockers which was 18 days ago. Luckily I had the money as they take payment instantly. If the XB271HUs release date was known then I wouldn't have been so hasty but I have the 9th-22nd off work and can't change it. I also want to play Fallout 4 during that time and waiting around for the XB271HU would be annoying. Almost 5 weeks to go! Been saving for my build since March. Starting to have second thoughts about the build, considering SLI but would have to drop some of the other parts.


Yeah, I can't wait anymore either and I'm going to pre-order it after I ask the store if their release date is accurate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am waiting for XB271HU release. There are couple of reasons:
> 1. *Price. XB271HU is 700 euro and Asus PG279Q is, despite haveing SAME panel, 850 euro*! And only for 15 Hz more refresh rate? No way.
> 2. Looks. I like look of XB271HU much more so I want to give it a chance with reviews.
> 3. I prefer to wait for both to compare, because if XB271HU and PG279Q will be exact same (same issues and QC) then I will so no reason to pay 150 euro more for PG if I can get same monitor for 150 euro less.
> 4. I already have new PC and I am patient with games so I have a lot to play now so I am in no rush. I prefer to make best decision, both in terms of look and price of new monitor.
> 
> So I will wait, since Asus price is a real slap in face for me. There is no even one reason why they monitor would cost 150 euro more than Acer one. XB271HU is much more tempting for me right now.


Is the price for the Acer XB271HU confirmed though? I do like the new look Acer has as well, wouldn't even consider it if it looked like the Acer XB270HU


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait anymore either and I'm going to pre-order it after I ask the store if their release date is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the price for the Acer XB271HU confirmed though? I do like the new look Acer has as well, wouldn't even consider it if it looked like the Acer XB270HU


Overclockers price and release date are both accurate and confirmed. The XB1 series is also confirmed to start at €699, whether that's the XB217HU or the XB217HK is not yet known. But I'm guessing it's the latter.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Is the price for the Acer XB271HU confirmed though? I do like the new look Acer has as well, wouldn't even consider it if it looked like the Acer XB270HU


"The Predator XB1 Series will be available in North America in November with prices starting at US$799.99, in EMEA in October with prices starting at €699."


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> *Overclockers price and release date are both accurate and confirmed*. The XB1 series is also confirmed to start at €699, whether that's the XB217HU or the XB217HK is not yet known. But I'm guessing it's the latter.


We're getting the PG279Q earlier in Sweden, though. The earliest date is 13th october for us. I haven't found any solid information about the XB1 tbh, and it wasn't even showcased in IFA this year. The only information that is out about it is that it's going to be released in november, at least from what I gathered. I hope that it'll be the price you mentioned, but I doubt it as well.

Hopefully we won't regret purchasing the PG279Q.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> "The Predator XB1 Series will be available in North America in November with prices starting at US$799.99, in EMEA in October with prices starting at €699."


Hmm. Do you have a link? I have been scouting the interwebs like an eagle, and must have missed that information somehow. Because the only set date I find for Acer monitors is for the Z35 which is supposed to be released the 21th october (Sweden).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Hmm. Do you have a link? I have been scouting the interwebs like an eagle, and must have missed that information somehow. Because the only set date I find for Acer monitors is for the Z35 which is supposed to be released the 21th october.


http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/163422


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/163422


Thanks!

The Predator Z35 will be available in North America in December with prices starting at US$1199.99, in EMEA in December with prices starting at €1,099. The Predator XB1 Series will be available in North America in November with prices starting at US$799.99, in EMEA in October with prices starting at €699. Exact specifications, prices, and availability will vary by region. *To find out about availability, product specifications and prices in specific markets, please contact your nearest Acer office or retailer via www.acer.com.
*

^That's precisely what I did, and they "didn't know anything". Well, it's even more difficult to decide now thanks to you guys.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> We're getting the PG279Q earlier in Sweden, though. The earliest date is 13th october for us. I haven't found any solid information about the XB1 tbh, and it wasn't even showcased in IFA this year. The only information that is out about it is that it's going to be released in november, at least from what I gathered. I hope that it'll be the price you mentioned, but I doubt it as well.
> 
> Hopefully we won't regret purchasing the PG279Q.


Those dates aren't confirmed, there's lots of different ones going around. Asus Nordic did say it would be released by the end of October though. Really sucks that it's not a worldwide release considering Overclockers were supposedly getting dibs on them, seems to be they got dibs just in the UK.


----------



## Benny89

Well, either way I will wait for XB reviews before deciding. The look of new predator XB is absolutly awesome so I prefer to be patient. Same as I was with 980 Ti. Waiting a month with purchase is nothing major







.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, either way I will wait for XB reviews before deciding. The look of new predator XB is absolutly awesome so I prefer to be patient. Same as I was with 980 Ti. Waiting a month with purchase is nothing major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The only way I can see myself changing my mind is if the Asus has serious issues or if the Acer releases shortly after. Wish the Asus had a better design, I think the PG348Q looks fantastic though.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> The only way I can see myself changing my mind is if the Asus has serious issues or if the Acer releases shortly after. Wish the Asus had a better design, *I think the PG348Q looks fantastic though*.


I don't like the look of the PG348Q at all. Can't have that in my office, because it looks like a kids toy imo. I enjoy a clean look with two different colours at most. But hey, everyones taste differs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Those dates aren't confirmed, there's lots of different ones going around. Asus Nordic did say it would be released by the end of October though. Really sucks that it's not a worldwide release considering Overclockers were supposedly getting dibs on them, seems to be they got dibs just in the UK.


They are actually confirmed, because almost every major PC hardware store in Sweden has them up for pre-order, and I received an email that they were being released around the middle of october from one major store. So yeah, seems like they only have dibs on them in the UK indeed.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't like the look of the PG348Q at all. Can't have that in my office, because it looks like a kids toy imo. I enjoy a clean look with two different colours at most. But hey, everyones taste differs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually confirmed, because almost every major PC hardware store in Sweden has them up for pre-order, and I received an email that they were being released around the middle of october from one major store. So yeah, seems like they only have dibs on them in the UK indeed.


Confirmed dates and placeholder dates are two different things. Sites will often use placeholder dates until the release is confirmed. Examples below.

16/10
13/10 not confirmed
16/10 estimated

Another 3 or 4 sites have it available to preorder but offer no date. If the monitor was this close to release they would surely know the dates and it would be public or they would have stock already. Time will tell.

It does appear that Overclockers may have dibs in the UK which really sucks, especially considering they were the first to accept orders anywhere and are the only ones with a confirmed date as far as I can tell.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Confirmed dates and placeholder dates are two different things. Sites will often use placeholder dates until the release is confirmed. Examples below.
> 
> 16/10
> 13/10 not confirmed
> 16/10 estimated
> 
> Another 3 or 4 sites have it available to preorder but offer no date. If the monitor was this close to release they would surely know the dates and it would be public or they would have stock already. Time will tell.
> 
> It does appear that Overclockers may have dibs in the UK which really sucks, especially considering they were the first to accept orders anywhere and are the only ones with a confirmed date as far as I can tell.


This is the mail I received.

*Hej,

Jag har fått mer information angående leverans på skärmen du frågade om. Enligt våra inköpare bör leveransen bli någon gång i mitten av Oktober men vi har inte fått något exakt datum av ASUS.

Ha en trevlig helg!

--
Med vänliga hälsningar / Kind regards

Rasmus T*

*Translation. I have received more information about the monitors delivery you asked about. According to our buyer the delivery should be somewhere around the middle of October, but we haven't been given any specific date from ASUS.
*
So, you're basically correct since it's not a confirmed date, but I sincerely doubt they're going to wait for Overclockers UK.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> This is the mail I received.
> 
> *Hej,
> 
> Jag har fått mer information angående leverans på skärmen du frågade om. Enligt våra inköpare bör leveransen bli någon gång i mitten av Oktober men vi har inte fått något exakt datum av ASUS.
> 
> Ha en trevlig helg!
> 
> --
> Med vänliga hälsningar / Kind regards
> 
> Rasmus T*
> 
> *Translation. I have received more information about the monitors delivery you asked about. According to our buyer the delivery should be somewhere around the middle of October, but we haven't been given any specific date from ASUS.
> *
> So, you're basically correct since it's not a confirmed date, but I sincerely doubt they're going to wait for Overclockers UK.


You actually got a decent reply? I emailed Overclockers with questions and their reply was total crap. Nice to see the Nordic countries getting a bit of love though, usually the US or Japan get everything first.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> The only way I can see myself changing my mind is if the Asus has serious issues or if the Acer releases shortly after. Wish the Asus had a better design, I think the PG348Q looks fantastic though.


Well, as I said I see no way that either Asus or Acer will have issues that the other one does not have. They both use same panel so this is basicelly same monitor. I won't change my mind about putchasing either of them, since I need upgrade badly from 1080p now that I have 980 Ti but I think I will end up with Acer if estimated prices are correct. Asus price is little ridiculous.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Once again Germany will be the first to get hands on the M270DAN panel monitors.
Release date 7/10/2015 on Mindfactory.de. Confirmed on Facebook by Asus & Mindfactory. Exclusive in October on Mindfactory (atleast in Germany), all of the existing units have been shipped to them. Just like back with the XB270HU & Alternate. Other sites will get it in November.

Price is 850€.


----------



## Lass3

Sigh.. Now Acer just need to remove that ugly PREDATOR logo on all their new monitors.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Sigh.. Now Acer just need to remove that ugly PREDATOR logo on all their new monitors.


Horrible right. The XB271HU looks even worse than the XB270HU (which I own and the design is like 4/10)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Sigh.. Now Acer just need to remove that ugly PREDATOR logo on all their new monitors.


Lol, am I really the only one who LOVES this new logo? For me it looks great! It suits futuristic stand and red-black sheme perfectly. Right into my taste


----------



## AlCapwn

After trying the xb270hu and reading about the pg279q from Sweclockers. The old swift starting to look more and more attractive again.. and now its only 6.400 Swedish kroner.

Or am i the only one thinking this?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> After trying the xb270hu and reading about the pg279q from Sweclockers. The old swift starting to look more and more attractive again.. and now its only 6.400 Swedish kroner.
> 
> Or am i the only one thinking this?


Well, if you're considering the PG278Q, might as well wait for Dell's version.


----------



## AlCapwn

what is the difference between the dell and the old swift? I had the old swift and it was glorious but then all the problems started to appear.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> After trying the xb270hu and reading about the pg279q from Sweclockers. The old swift starting to look more and more attractive again.. and now its only 6.400 Swedish kroner.
> 
> Or am i the only one thinking this?


It's definitely attractive it's barely different to the PG279Q yet is £200 cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, if you're considering the PG278Q, might as well wait for Dell's version.


Which will no doubt cost more than the PG278Q.


----------



## AlCapwn

I loved the old swift. Still do.. i was so sad to return it. The quick turn on and off.. the the led indicator + the hz button... perfect.
The 120hz ULMB was WAY better than the 120hz ULMB on my xb270hu.


----------



## Nicholars

Tbh I would actually prefer it said "predator" than "acer" on the front lol, but I don't like the font.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> After trying the xb270hu and reading about the pg279q from Sweclockers. The old swift starting to look more and more attractive again.. and now its only 6.400 Swedish kroner.
> 
> Or am i the only one thinking this?


I am currently running the PG278Q TN Swift for fast paced gaming. I prefer it over the IPS panel in all these new 27" monitors. IMO it's the best gaming monitor on the market.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am currently running the PG278Q TN Swift for fast paced gaming. I prefer it over the IPS panel in all these new 27" monitors. IMO it's the best gaming monitor on the market.


What is your reason for that? Why is it better than the IPS 144hz?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am currently running the PG278Q TN Swift for fast paced gaming. I prefer it over the IPS panel in all these new 27" monitors. IMO it's the best gaming monitor on the market.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is your reason for that? Why is it better than the IPS 144hz?


It entirely depends what is important to you. If it's the fastest possible panel possible, in ALL aspects, but at the expense of viewing angles and colour reproduction, then yes, I would say the TN PG278Q was the best gaming monitor for that person. If however, you value viewing angles and colour reproduction high enough such that you want the best possible, while still maintaining a fast monitor speed (albeit not the fastest), then the PG279Q or the XB270HU would be preferred. Furthermore, if you use your monitor for anything else other than gaming, again one of the latter two would be best.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is your reason for that? Why is it better than the IPS 144hz?


I've seen him complain of IPS glow and I can't blame him. And perhaps that extra 2ms or so makes a difference to some people.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It entirely depends what is important to you. If it's the fastest possible panel possible, in ALL aspects, but at the expense of viewing angles and colour reproduction, then yes, I would say the TN PG278Q was the best gaming monitor for that person. If however, you value viewing angles and colour reproduction high enough such that you want the best possible, while still maintaining a fast monitor speed (albeit not the fastest), then the PG279Q or the XB270HU would be preferred. Furthermore, if you use your monitor for anything else other than gaming, again one of the latter two would be best.


XB270HU is the fastest in terms of input.

And I'd rather have this


Than this:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've seen him complain of IPS glow and I can't blame him. And perhaps that extra 2ms or so makes a difference to some people.


Do you have an image of your monitor? I'd like to see your excessive glow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Do you have an image of your monitor? I'd like to see your excessive glow.


I'll get a picture and post it here when I can. I need to borrow my brother and his camera since I'm rubbish with advanced cameras like that. My picture will be with 24 brightness in a room with no lights turned on (which is how I play dark games).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'll get a picture and post it here when I can. I need to borrow my brother and his camera since I'm rubbish with advanced cameras like that. My picture will be with 24 brightness in a room with no lights turned on (which is how I play dark games).


Off-topic, but you should consider buying a bias light to place behind your monitor. It doesn't create reflections on the surface of the monitor, and it helps immensely with perceived black depth. This will, consequently, minimize your perception of AHVA glow.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It entirely depends what is important to you. If it's the fastest possible panel possible, in ALL aspects, but at the expense of viewing angles and colour reproduction, then yes, I would say the TN PG278Q was the best gaming monitor for that person. If however, you value viewing angles and colour reproduction high enough such that you want the best possible, while still maintaining a fast monitor speed (albeit not the fastest), then the PG279Q or the XB270HU would be preferred. Furthermore, if you use your monitor for anything else other than gaming, again one of the latter two would be best.


Does the rog swift have significantly less blur than the IPS versions? I did notice blur at 144hz, mainly because everything else looks perfect so the blur becomes the only thing that isn't. the blur at 144hz is more obvious than the blur at 60hz.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Does the rog swift have significantly less blur than the IPS versions? I did notice blur at 144hz, mainly because everything else looks perfect so the blur becomes the only thing that isn't. the blur at 144hz is more obvious than the blur at 60hz.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/1920_20#post_24475149

Dont know why you would experience more blur at 144 than 60 though..


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/1920_20#post_24475149
> 
> Dont know why you would experience more blur at 144 than 60 though..


No there isn't MORE blur, but because everything else looks completely smooth and perfect at 144hz, the blur becomes a lot more obvious, because its the only thing that stops it from being 100% perfect.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Check THIS out. 8K LCD Panel 120HZ 17" 510PPI. People were saying it wouldnt be possible anytime soon. Sure it will be a while before we see higher res panels with higher refresh rates available for purchase
> but at least we know it is possible.


What display connection will they use? The latest display port isnt capable of driving such high resolution at 120hz


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It entirely depends what is important to you. If it's the fastest possible panel possible, in ALL aspects, but at the expense of viewing angles and colour reproduction, then yes, I would say the TN PG278Q was the best gaming monitor for that person. If however, you value viewing angles and colour reproduction high enough such that you want the best possible, while still maintaining a fast monitor speed (albeit not the fastest), then the PG279Q or the XB270HU would be preferred. Furthermore, if you use your monitor for anything else other than gaming, again one of the latter two would be best.


While generally true, don't forget to mention the BLB and IPS glow that plague this new IPS panel. Quite substantial detractors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> XB270HU is the fastest in terms of input.
> 
> And I'd rather have this
> 
> 
> Than this:


That doesn't tell the whole story though, just shows that the Swift has slightly more overshoot.

The Swift also has the fastest pixels ever tested by TFTcentral (on average almost twice as fast as the HU):










While the slightly higher overshoot of the Swift does take away some of the benefits of it's much faster pixels, I think the Swift still comes out slightly ahead in motion.

As for input lag, it's pretty silly to think 3ms vs 4ms which is in the realm of margin of error is worth even talking about.

I plan on getting this new 165 Hz ASUS and also the X34 to compare versus the TN Swift. Although, I think overall for fast gaming the Swift will remain top. It's pixels are just so darn fast and no huge BLB/IPS glow problems.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I plan on getting this new 165 Hz ASUS and also the X34 to compare versus the TN Swift. Although, I think overall for fast gaming the Swift will remain top. It's pixels are just so darn fast and no huge BLB/IPS glow problems.


Doesn't the AG coating bother you, though? Coming from a 4K semi-glossy TV, surely you miss the added clarity.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Doesn't the AG coating bother you, though? Coming from a 4K semi-glossy TV, surely you miss the added clarity.


Wouldn't be surprised if the AG coating was already ripped off


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> As for input lag, it's pretty silly to think 3ms vs 4ms which is in the realm of margin of error is worth even talking about..


If that small difference is not worth talking about then I don't see why the faster pixels are any different. Both are so small that humans can't really notice the difference. Sure faster is better but we're entering the realm of diminishing returns and it becomes more a matter of preference regarding IPS glow, viewing angles, colors, coating, etc.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I plan on getting this new 165 Hz ASUS and also the X34 to compare versus the TN Swift. Although, I think overall for fast gaming the Swift will remain top. It's pixels are just so darn fast and no huge BLB/IPS glow problems.


I'm glad you're getting the PG279Q, because your input on it based on facts will surely help many. However, you out of preference favour the TN-panels over the IPS-panels because of IPS glow and BLB issues, or so it seems by seeing your past posts. Anything would look bad compared to OLED though, and we've seen that from the photos you've shared. But again, you obviously cranked up the brightness up to 100% which no one would do when using it, or so I think.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Doesn't the AG coating bother you, though? Coming from a 4K semi-glossy TV, surely you miss the added clarity.


It does, silly choice for a gaming screen. My favorite AR film is found on the Eizo FG2421, followed by the IPS panel used in all these new 144 Hz 27". I have the 55" 4K OLED, the TN Swift, 5K Dell (selling) and the HU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> If that small difference is not worth talking about then I don't see why the faster pixels are any different. Both are so small that humans can't really notice the difference. Sure faster is better but we're entering the realm of diminishing returns and it becomes more a matter of preference regarding IPS glow, viewing angles, colors, coating, etc.


I think pixels twice the speed of another is a little more relevant then 1ms of input lag, but it may not be for you. In the end though I do think it is a preference of those listed attributes you state.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'm glad you're getting the PG279Q, because your input on it based on facts will surely help many. However, you out of preference favour the TN-panels over the IPS-panels because of IPS glow and BLB issues, or so it seems by seeing your past posts. Anything would look bad compared to OLED though, and we've seen that from the photos you've shared. But again, you obviously cranked up the brightness up to 100% which no one would do when using it, or so I think.


What was 100% brightness? My 3x HU's weren't at 100%, 40% if I remember correctly. Camera's always over-expose BLB and IPS glow, but they are still very valid negative attributes to IPS panels. As you have stated, I do feel TN viewing angle issues are a lesser evil than BLB and IPS glow.

As for OLED, yes the image is gorgeous. But 60 Hz is 60 Hz.







The OLED display is great for slow paced/immersion, the 144 Hz G-Sync is king for competitiveness.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It does, silly choice for a gaming screen. My favorite AR film is found on the Eizo FG2421


If your favorite AG coating is found on the Eizo, and you want 120+ Hz for fast paced gaming, what's stopping you from using the FG2421 instead of the Swift?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If your favorite AG coating is found on the Eizo, and you want 120+ Hz for fast paced gaming, what's stopping you from using the FG2421 instead of the Swift?


I'm gonna guess lack of VRR. Also how about that special glass coating or whatever it is that Dell uses on some of their monitors? I know little about it. I hope the Acer Z35 is semi glossy.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also how about that special glass coating or whatever it is that Dell uses on some of their monitors? I know little about it. I hope the Acer Z35 is semi glossy.


We call it semi-glossy, but, technically, all coatings on these monitors are matte. Semi-glossy is what they usually use on TV's, which is extremely low haze. Dell seems to only use glass on their cheaper models. It's not PDC, so it will have some internal reflections. Still better than AG, though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If your favorite AG coating is found on the Eizo, and you want 120+ Hz for fast paced gaming, what's stopping you from using the FG2421 instead of the Swift?


I don't do 1080p. Heck, 1440p is borderline acceptable. My setup for quite a while was the 3x Eizo portrait Surround. Kinda regretting selling it. Had a lot going for it.


----------



## Benny89

Since some people here started to think about getting old Swift instead of new PG because price will drop drasticly once new PG is out- here is comparsion between TN Rog panel and IPS MG panel. Although I can see the difference in colors...it was not so drastic as I thought it would be.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36VWFeicy-Q

I am still for new IPS monitors but that video my help some people who would like to know if its worth or not for them to go IPS instead of maybe grabbing Swift for much lower price in week or two.

Maybe it will give others also some info about TN vs IPS.


----------



## majnu

Difference in that video is between tn and ips is pretty drastic, IPS looks lovely, vibrant and bright where the TN looked overall duller. The IPS also looked more uniform when showing the sky pics at the end, whereas the TN looked dark in areas. The terrain, fire and cauldron in Witcher 2 looked more vivid and had better reds.If that isn't a drastic difference then buy the TN, however that Freesync monitor loved brilliant. I only wish NVIDIA allowed consumers to use Open Source tech,


----------



## Searchofsub

Hi - so just to clairfy,

the PG279Q - XB271HU - XB270HU all 3 use the exact same panel therefore would be capable of having the exact same color reproduction when calibrated.

So basically the XB271HU is really a revision of XB270HU for QC - minus hdmi port and higher refresh rate.

Asus PG279Q is a exact clone of the Acer' - just time for them to make a IPS with Gsync 1440P they thought. Because they are losing money from XB270HU.

Is this correct?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hi - so just to clairfy,
> 
> the PG279Q - XB271HU - XB270HU all 3 use the exact same panel therefore would be capable of having the exact same color reproduction when calibrated.
> 
> So basically the XB271HU is really a revision of XB270HU for QC - minus hdmi port and higher refresh rate.
> 
> Asus PG279Q is a exact clone of the Acer' - just time for them to make a IPS with Gsync 1440P they thought. Because they are losing money from XB270HU.
> 
> Is this correct?


The XB270HU never had the HDMI port. But, sure, that sounds about correct.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I just want a new Foris (fg2421) equivalent with 27" 1440p and VRR. I love mine, best monitor I've ever seen for gaming, but 24" is not enough.
> 
> Bad news the new foris is IPS


lol I feel exactly the same way


----------



## xarot

Some shops over here in Finland and in Germany are now listing the PG279Q. One shop expects them to arrive today, but let's see if they get 'em this week.

Price seems to be 949 € but lowest is 874 €.. Who knows, I was the early adopter with the MG279Q when those suddendly were available at local shop.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quite interesting that there will be four monitors with this AuOptronics panel:

HU: original, some QC issues.
X34 line: updated HU with more features like low blue light mode
Eizo: control monitor settings with cell phone/tablet
Asus: 165 Hz


----------



## Roelv

From what I saw in the Swedish review, the PG279Q will also have a low blue light mode.


----------



## Obrigado

http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quite interesting that there will be four monitors with this AuOptronics panel:
> 
> HU: original, some QC issues.
> X34 line: updated HU with more features like low blue light mode
> Eizo: control monitor settings with cell phone/tablet
> Asus: 165 Hz


MG279Q has the panel as well.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html


Another review that does not give enough detail, need TFTcentral or PRAD to review it.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Another review that does not give enough detail, need TFTcentral or PRAD to review it.


At least the translation is better. Could be a while for a tftcentral review. Hopefully other reviews talk about dead pixels and bleeding.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> At least the translation is better. Could be a while for a tftcentral review. Hopefully other reviews talk about dead pixels and bleeding.


That is irrelevant, because the reviewers get cherry picked screens, but I want to see detailed response times and input lag results. The color accuracy does not seem great from the 2 reviews, but hopefully that is not a problem in actual use. I like that it has BT1886 gamma out of the box and decent contrast ratio, still waiting to see if 144hz is actually worse than 120hz.


----------



## iatacs19

Are we close to having these available in the retail channel?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> That is irrelevant, because the reviewers get cherry picked screens, but I want to see detailed response times and input lag results. The color accuracy does not seem great from the 2 reviews, but hopefully that is not a problem in actual use. I like that it has BT1886 gamma out of the box and decent contrast ratio, still waiting to see if 144hz is actually worse than 120hz.


Yeah it probably happens. Happens with gpus so why not monitors. They can lock preorders in and secure purchases before the fire spreads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Are we close to having these available in the retail channel?


Release dates are all over the place at the moment. No dates confirmed except the 13th November for the UK.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Are we close to having these available in the retail channel?


Well, Germany stores already have them listed: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-90lm0230-b01370-a1275089.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform . First banch should arrive today and next in 7.X

So I guess in a matter of week whole Europe should be able to buy it.

But still...849 euro price.... Waiting for Acer price to compare.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, Germany stores already have them listed:http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-90lm0230-b01370-a1275089.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform . First banch should arrive today and next in 7.X
> 
> So I guess in a matter of week whole Europe should be able to buy it.
> 
> But still...849 euro price.... Waiting for Acer price to compare.


All of Europe except the UK. Do I sound like a broken record yet?

EDIT

Scan have the pg279q available to preorder now with a listed price of £699.00. Could be a placeholder though, scan have a history of using placeholder prices on preorders.


----------



## Metros

ASUS monitors on Scan now (cheaper)

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-nvidia-g-sync


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ASUS monitors on Scan now (cheaper)
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-nvidia-g-sync


Like I said not guaranteed to stay that price. Scan had the 980Ti Lightning up for £560 and it changed to £650+ before it released. Saying that I have just read that they din't accept preorders without payment so I could very well be wrong. That being said, there isn't a release date.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Like I said not guaranteed to stay that price. Scan had the 980Ti Lightning up for £560 and it changed to £650+ before it released. Saying that I have just read that they din't accept preorders without payment so I could very well be wrong. That being said, there isn't a release date.


I did not notice the GTX 980ti Lightning at that price, I found it the day it got listed and it is still the same price.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I did not notice the GTX 980ti Lightning at that price, I found it the day it got listed and it is still the same price.


Yeah it was because I remember showing a friend. Scan do it all the time, think you'll pay the current price if you preorder though. No date worries me but the 4k Swift being cheaper than the 1440p from Overclockers kind of sucks.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Yeah it was because I remember showing a friend. Scan do it all the time, think you'll pay the current price if you preorder though. No date worries me but the 4k Swift being cheaper than the 1440p from Overclockers kind of sucks.


I would of bought it at £580 though, I got the Classified for £600, got two of them coming soon.


----------



## deredox

i am running 2 GTX 680 4gb in SLI. not sure if i should go for this monitor or a 1080P g-sync 144 hz one. i am currently running a Dell U3415W and i hate playing my games at lower settings!!!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> i am running 2 GTX 680 4gb in SLI. not sure if i should go for this monitor or a 1080P g-sync 144 hz one. i am currently running a Dell U3415W and i hate playing my games at lower settings!!!


The Dell is a bit more demanding as it is 3440x1440p, so you can run your settings a bit higher on the ASUS PG279Q


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The Dell is a bit more demanding as it is 3440x1440p, so you can run your settings a bit higher on the ASUS PG279Q


Yea that is true, it is very hard to find recent becnhmarks though, for the GTX 680 (SLI) in current games. all i know is that it does a better job then a single GTX 980.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would of bought it at £580 though, I got the Classified for £600, got two of them coming soon.


Think the G1 Gaming is the best if you can put up with the noise. The lightning is a rip off for £660+ when the G1 Gaming is below £560.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> Yea that is true, it is very hard to find recent becnhmarks though, for the GTX 680 (SLI) in current games. all i know is that it does a better job then a single GTX 980.


I've been finding it hard to find recent 980TI SLI benchmarks.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> MG279Q has the panel as well.


While true, I guess I should have caveat-ed I was speaking of only G-Sync monitors.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Seeing this monitor at Scan.co.uk for £699.99 is tempting to pre-order as it's a bit cheaper than overclockers, if it was £650 or less I would definitely preorder but I feel its still quite a hefty price. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Nicholars

Yes I am tempted to pre order as well, but I don't know what they are like with replacements, after seeing the state of some of the Acer XB270HU screens...


----------



## Benny89

I say hold your horses guys. Wait for release, read some user reviews, more pro reviews and then buy. Do you really want to pre-order just to go immiedietly RMA process? Product is not even out yet so you are basicelly buying unknown, untested product







. I would wait till next week at least if I were you. Me personally I wait for new Acer XB first to compare both monitor and prices.


----------



## xg4m3

My advice is to wait. Wait for Acer's new models and then decide.
This is what i'm doing, waiting. At first i wanted to buy 1080p monitor but then i saw news about these two and now i'm just waiting. If they fail i'm going back to search for 1080p.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Seeing this monitor at Scan.co.uk for £699.99 is tempting to pre-order as it's a bit cheaper than overclockers, if it was £650 or less I would definitely preorder but I feel its still quite a hefty price. hmmmmmmm


The Acer pricing is going to be interesting. If they price it at £650 it'll be popular than the Asus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I am tempted to pre order as well, but I don't know what they are like with replacements, after seeing the state of some of the Acer XB270HU screens...


Scan let you return monitors that have bleeding but only if it's severe. Their policy regarding dead pixels is uses the ISO 13406-2 standard meaning the acceptance range is 3 bright pixels and 5 dead pixels. Equal to or lower being acceptable. Your best bet is Amazon. Their returns policy is glorious, they'll let you return it with 1 dead pixel.Obviously the issue being they aren't accepting preorders at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I say hold your horses guys. Wait for release, read some user reviews, more pro reviews and then buy. Do you really want to pre-order just to go immediately RMA process? Product is not even out yet so you are basically buying unknown, untested product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would wait till next week at least if I were you. Me personally I wait for new Acer XB first to compare both monitor and prices.


I agree. I wish I couldn't preorder but I sadly have to as I'd have no monitor at all.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Scan let you return monitors that have bleeding but only if it's severe. Their policy regarding dead pixels is uses the ISO 13406-2 standard meaning the acceptance range is 3 bright pixels and 5 dead pixels. Equal to or lower being acceptable. Your best bet is Amazon. Their returns policy is glorious, they'll let you return it with 1 dead pixel.Obviously the issue being they aren't accepting preorders at the moment.


There's no such thing as 'letting' you return a monitor. You can return it without question for no reason if you so wish, in the UK under our consumer regulations. You may have meant this anyway, but it's only if you want them to pay for the return must your 'fault' meet certain requirements... although this can be a grey area with many retailers. How to determine the line between acceptable and unacceptable BLB for example. I certainly echo your Amazon comment... they are excellent for returns no matter what. I've never had to pay a penny for returning a single thing I've bought direct from Amazon (not so easy if it's via someone else selling on there). Given the risk buying any monitor these days, particularly an Acer, they would be my first choice by a long shot.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> There's no such thing as 'letting' you return a monitor. You can return it without question for no reason if you so wish, in the UK under our consumer regulations. You may have meant this anyway, but it's only if you want them to pay for the return must your 'fault' meet certain requirements... although this can be a grey area with many retailers. How to determine the line between acceptable and unacceptable BLB for example. I certainly echo your Amazon comment... they are excellent for returns no matter what. I've never had to pay a penny for returning a single thing I've bought direct from Amazon (not so easy if it's via someone else selling on there). Given the risk buying any monitor these days, particularly an Acer, they would be my first choice by a long shot.


First of all you quoted the wrong person.

But yes I did mean what you said.

If you go to the gov.uk website it will tell you that refunds don't need to be given if they simply don't want the item anymore.


----------



## Metros

The ASUS monitors now have a date and "Scan" is normally very good with dates

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-nvidia-g-sync


----------



## Pragmatist

I couldn't risk having to wait much longer than the claimed release date so I pre-ordered it today, since I had the money planned for it anyway. I sure hope we won't run into issues with the first batch.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> My advice is to wait. Wait for Acer's new models and then decide.
> This is what i'm doing, waiting. At first i wanted to buy 1080p monitor but then i saw news about these two and now i'm just waiting. If they fail i'm going back to search for 1080p.


Thats what I did, I ordered myself today decent IPS 1080p monitor just for 220 euro (24", DVI, HDMI, Display, IPS, full height regulation with 180 degree positioning), since I want second monitor for work and web browsing anyway to pair with on of those two. Only 60Hz, but I don't need more in 1080p. After new Acer XB is out I will see which 1440p I will get. And I hope when XB comes out prices will even a bit, since now PG is little overpriced imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I couldn't risk having to wait much longer than the claimed release date so I pre-ordered it today, since I had the money planned for it anyway. I sure hope we won't run into issues with the first batch.


Well, Hope Dies Last







. But in terms of hardware I always prefer to be sure, especially with top-end expensive stuff.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The ASUS monitors now have a date and "Scan" is normally very good with dates
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-nvidia-g-sync


I'll be contacting Scan tomorrow to find out if the date is confirmed. I'll have to get it earlier than the rest of my build but I'm down for saving £40!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thats what I did, I ordered myself today decent IPS 1080p monitor just for 220 euro (24", DVI, HDMI, Display, IPS, full height regulation with 180 degree positioning), since I want second monitor for work and web browsing anyway to pair with on of those two. Only 60Hz, but I don't need more in 1080p. After new Acer XB is out I will see which 1440p I will get. And I hope when XB comes out prices will even a bit, since now PG is little overpriced imo.
> *Well, Hope Dies Last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But in terms of hardware I always prefer to be sure, especially with top-end expensive stuff*.


Yeah, normally I'd wait like I've done for years when it comes to CPU's for example. I usually gather information then look for the batch number that can overclock the most, but in this case I couldn't. You can't always be smart, especially if you have a really poor replacement monitor (BenQ XL2420T). We will just have to wait and see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I'll be contacting Scan tomorrow to find out if the date is confirmed. I'll have to get it earlier than the rest of my build but I'm down for saving £40!


Yeah, I would of contacted them today but I finished Uni at 6.15pm (my first day)


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, I would of contacted them today but I finished Uni at 6.15pm (my first day)


It wasn't on there around mid day. I would have contacted them too but was at work till 5.30pm.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> It wasn't on there around mid day. I would have contacted them too but was at work till 5.30pm.


Just a question, if money was not an issue and they all came out on the same day (all got good reviews) would you get the ASUS PG348Q, ASUS PG279Q or the ACER Predator X34

Could you list your priority of the monitor









Thanks


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just a question, if money was not an issue and they all came out on the same day (all got good reviews) would you get the ASUS PG348Q, ASUS PG279Q or the ACER Predator X34
> 
> Could you list your priority of the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


PG279Q
PG348Q Refresh rate more important than resolution in my opinion.
X34 Never gamed on a 21:9 monitor so I wouldn't want to spend all that money and end up disliking it. Obviously I could return it but that's hassle I can do without.

What about you?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> PG279Q
> PG348Q Refresh rate more important than resolution in my opinion.
> X34 Never gamed on a 21:9 monitor so I wouldn't want to spend all that money and end up disliking it. Obviously I could return it but that's hassle I can do without.
> 
> What about you?


I cannot decide about the PG348Q or ACER Predator X34 but I think I will wait for the ASUS PG348Q, as ASUS normally has better QC and it has an extra year warranty, I also like the unique design or the ASUS PG348Q, when you look at it, you know it is an ASUS monitor.

This is my list

ASUS PG348Q
ACER Predator X34
ASUS PG279Q


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just a question, if money was not an issue and they all came out on the same day (all got good reviews) would you get the ASUS PG348Q, ASUS PG279Q or the ACER Predator X34
> 
> Could you list your priority of the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I think question should be more like PG or XB and PG3 or X34 since those are direct competitors


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> If you go to the gov.uk website it will tell you that refunds don't need to be given if they simply don't want the item anymore.


Yes you can get a refund for changing your mind, it's called the Distance Selling Regulations. Anyone who doesn't abide by the rules gets hit by Trading Standards.

I returned a case back to Scan just because I changed my mind.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think question should be more like PG or XB and PG3 or X34 since those are direct competitors


What would you choose, ASUS PG348Q or ACER Predator X34


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> Yes you can get a refund for changing your mind, it's called the Distance Selling Regulations. Anyone who doesn't abide by the rules gets hit by Trading Standards.
> 
> I returned a case back to Scan just because I changed my mind.


It states that it's a maximum of 14 days unless the seller didn't provide all required information at the point of sale.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> It states that it's a maximum of 14 days unless the seller didn't provide all required information at the point of sale.


You said the seller is not obliged to offer a refund if you change your mind.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> You said the seller is not obliged to offer a refund if you change your mind.


Which is correct unless it's within that 14 day period.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, normally I'd wait like I've done for years when it comes to CPU's for example. I usually gather information then look for the batch number that can overclock the most, but in this case I couldn't. You can't always be smart, especially if you have a really poor replacement monitor (BenQ XL2420T). We will just have to wait and see how it goes, I guess.


You don't like your BenQ XL2420T ? I have the XL2411T and while it is certainly not the best, it's still a good monitor. I'm looking forward to an IPS 1440p 144hz Gsync but all these IPS Glow and dead pixels problem make me wait ...


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Which is correct unless it's within that 14 day period.


I can order this monitor from Scan or anywhere else and for whatever reason (even if the reason is because it's raining outside and I'm unhappy with the football) I can return it.

If there's one dead pixel or backlight bleed, it's going back. It's not going to take 14 days to figure that out. Stop spreading FUD.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> I can order this monitor from Scan or anywhere else and for whatever reason (even if the reason is because it's raining outside and I'm unhappy with the football) I can return it.
> 
> If there's one dead pixel or backlight bleed, it's going back. It's not going to take 14 days to figure that out. Stop spreading FUD.


Fud? This is what the law says. Prove me wrong if you're really correct. 14 days is the minimum they have to give. They can give more if really want to.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Fud? This is what the law says. Prove me wrong if you're really correct. 14 days is the minimum they have to give. They can give more if really want to.


What do you mean prove you wrong? You said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> If you go to the gov.uk website it will tell you that refunds don't need to be given if they simply don't want the item anymore.


The Distance Selling Regulations is there to protect you as a consumer. You have enough time to make up your mind if you want to keep the item or return it. 14-28 days is enough time for anyone.

I don't have to prove you wrong as I already have


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> You don't like your BenQ XL2420T ? I have the XL2411T and while it is certainly not the best, it's still a good monitor. I'm looking forward to an IPS 1440p 144hz Gsync but all these IPS Glow and dead pixels problem make me wait ...


I've been having issues with it. It flickers randomly and the white has a yellowish tint to it. Also, the daylight makes it very difficult to see clearly. However, it has served its purpose, because I've had it for ages. I also have an Asus vg248qe, but my girlfriend uses it mostly. But yeah, the BenQ was a great monitor when it came out, and it probably is still a decent monitor for those that only play games. It's just that there's so many better monitors that are cheap out there for gamers now, especially the ones that come with ULMB.

All in all, we will get to try out this new monitor at release date for you guys and warn you if there are issues that needs to be resolved (hoping for an issue free monitor, just saying). So, someone will benefit from it.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> What do you mean prove you wrong? You said:
> The Distance Selling Regulations is there to protect you as a consumer. You have enough time to make up your mind if you want to keep the item or return it. 14-28 days is enough time for anyone.
> 
> I don't have to prove you wrong as I already have


You implied that you had an infinite amount of time to change your mind.


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> You implied that you had an infinite amount of time to change your mind.


wth. I never implied anything. Where did I mention infinite? That would be unbelievably absurd. I mentioned the DSR because you stated false information.

Going well off topic and talking to you is like going in circles. Enough of your nonsense.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> wth. I never implied anything. Where did I mention infinite? That would be unbelievably absurd. I mentioned the DSR because you stated false information.
> 
> Going well off topic and talking to you is like going in circles. Enough of your nonsense.


Your original comment implied it even if you didn't mean to due to a lack of you specifying a duration. You chose to go off topic, I really don't care, it's like you commented just to correct me. Your comments on here were the first time you've commented in over 3 years. I now consider the matter closed and you won't get another reply from me regarding this topic.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> You implied that you had an infinite amount of time to change your mind.


No he didn't... no one said that. You said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> If you go to the gov.uk website it will tell you that refunds don't need to be given if they simply don't want the item anymore.


That's not true. Where does it say that? The CCR regulations CLEARLY state exactly the opposite, PROVIDING you do so within 14 days... you can return an item if you don't want it, no reason needed... as long as it hasn't been damaged by you obviously. Simple.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No he didn't... no one said that. You said...
> That's not true. Where does it say that? The CCR regulations CLEARLY state exactly the opposite, PROVIDING you do so within 14 days... you can return an item if you don't want it, no reason needed... as long as it hasn't been damaged by you obviously. Simple.


I really don't care. Let's stick to the topic of the monitor, yeah?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What would you choose, ASUS PG348Q or ACER Predator X34


If I was proffesional FPS gamer and I only play FPSes (stream, league and such) I would consider X34 because of 200Hz and 1080p- which means less problem keeping this 200 FPS in FPS games and I guess the more refresh- the more advantage in FPS games (I am not FPS gamer).

However, anytime for normal gaming, for fun and entertainment- PG348Q, because of 1440p- frames per second are not so important in games like RPGs, RTS, Action games and general SP games- so refresh rate means mostly nothing as with G-Sync you will keep your gameplay smooth. I prefer having solid 50-70 FPS with best graphic settings then a lot of FPS if I play SP games.

Me personally wouldn't get any of them, as 34" is just too much for me for comfortable playing. I prefer 27" and having second 24" 1080p monitor next to it.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If I was proffesional FPS gamer and I only play FPSes (stream, league and such) I would consider X34 because of 200Hz and 1080p- which means less problem keeping this 200 FPS in FPS games and I guess the more refresh- the more advantage in FPS games (I am not FPS gamer).
> 
> However, anytime for normal gaming, for fun and entertainment- PG348Q, because of 1440p- frames per second are not so important in games like RPGs, RTS, Action games and general SP games- so refresh rate means mostly nothing as with G-Sync you will keep your gameplay smooth. I prefer having solid 50-70 FPS with best graphic settings then a lot of FPS if I play SP games.
> 
> Me personally wouldn't get any of them, as 34" is just too much for me for comfortable playing. I prefer 27" and having second 24" 1080p monitor next to it.


No one is going to gain any benefit whatsoever from 200 FPS, or honestly even from 100 FPS > 60 FPS. Many professional gamers across all genres come from poor backgrounds, and rise to the top playing on the very cheap equipment. The idea that more FPS on a monitor, more DPI on a mouse, or more buttons on a keyboard makes you a better gamer is just marketing drivel by manufacturers. It's all placebo effect, but people eat it up anyway. Same way audiophiles think they can hear a difference on $3000 dollar sound systems, but when they do a blind listen test it becomes painfully obvious they can't tell the difference between expensive and inexpensive speakers.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> No one is going to gain any benefit whatsoever from 200 FPS, or honestly even from 100 FPS > 60 FPS. Many professional gamers across all genres come from poor backgrounds, and rise to the top playing on the very cheap equipment. The idea that more FPS on a monitor, more DPI on a mouse, or more buttons on a keyboard makes you a better gamer is just marketing drivel by manufacturers. It's all placebo effect, but people eat it up anyway. Same way audiophiles think they can hear a difference on $3000 dollar sound systems, but when they do a blind listen test it becomes painfully obvious they can't tell the difference between expensive and inexpensive speakers.


As I said I am not pro FPS player, so that might be true. Anyway, if X34 costed same as new 27" 1440p monitors (it is 1080p for God sake, doesn't matter if curved or not), and I had an PC with for example single 980/970 GTX I would consider it over 34" PG. But if you have at least single 980 Ti or Titan X OCed- 1440p PG 34" all the way. it is a waste for your card to play on 1080p really. SLI- no brainer.


----------



## amlett

I think you mean Z35.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I think you mean Z35.


Dam! You are right! So many monitors getting out right now I got them wrong! Sorry.

Well, then to correct myself: between new PG34 and X34- I would just wait for both to be released and pick one with better user reviews and better price. Or go with looks if both are same quality. Sam as with new PG and XB- both are the same monitor, with different looks and possible different quality (we will see after both are out). But I personally think they will have same quality/issues so price and design will win customers. At least, patient ones, as some prefer to pre-order untested stuff







. I have never understood it.

Sorry for misinformation. I really don't think there will be much difference between new PGs and Predators. They use same panel, so it will be matter of: price and quality and look/design.

Thanks for correction amlett!


----------



## joshpsp1

I just phoned Scan and they had some great news. They told me the pricing and dates for both Asus monitors are correct and I was the second person to preorder the PG279Q. The agent also said that they have 120 ordered but should have 60 on release. Definitely worth ordering if you're interested. He also told me that when the Acer monitors were released almost every single one was returned to them. He did say quality has improved though.

Come to think of it Acer could have rushed to be the first to market with the panel and didn't care about the low quality control. I mean there's a 6 month gap between the two so it makes sense. Anywho I cancelled my overclockers order and ordered with scan.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I just phoned Scan and they had some great news. They told me the pricing and dates for both Asus monitors are correct and I was the second person to preorder the PG279Q. The agent also said that they have 120 ordered but should have 60 on release. Definitely worth ordering if you're interested. He also told me that when the Acer monitors were released almost every single one was returned to them. He did say quality has improved though.
> 
> Come to think of it Acer could have rushed to be the first to market with the panel and didn't care about the low quality control. I mean there's a 6 month gap between the two so it makes sense. Anywho I cancelled my overclockers order and ordered with scan.


My Acer gets here today, of the same version as the one you just pre-ordered but Asus. I am a little worried about it, but if it is terrible I can just return it so not a huge deal. I think 21:9 curved immersion gaming could be great for a lot of games, but I just am afraid so many titles may not support it... hmmm have to wait and see.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I just phoned Scan and they had some great news. They told me the pricing and dates for both Asus monitors are correct and I was the second person to preorder the PG279Q. The agent also said that they have 120 ordered but should have 60 on release. Definitely worth ordering if you're interested. He also told me that when the Acer monitors were released almost every single one was returned to them. He did say quality has improved though.
> 
> Come to think of it Acer could have rushed to be the first to market with the panel and didn't care about the low quality control. I mean there's a 6 month gap between the two so it makes sense. Anywho I cancelled my overclockers order and ordered with scan.


I also think Acer rushed with first monitor. Can't be sure but probably they knew that Asus is working also on 1440p G-Sync, 144+Hz monitor and wanted to release faster to steal clients as they were offering "the only best, ultimate gaming monitor". Truth to be told- it was bold move becasue of horrible quality but it worked. Who wanted such monitor bought it and with RMAs, returns etc many potential buyers are already settled with their old XB.

Now Acer took their time (since it is same panel) to release predator XB which will have much better QC and compete with new PG. So all in all, despite it being unfair to release such issues-full monitor, Acer made a right decision from business perspective and they holded for several month title of "best gaming monitor".

Now Asus is releasing new PG about month before new XB and I am sure PG is overpriced as well because of it and will drop after release of new XB. Asus will catch all unpatient buyers.

Well, business is business. Lets just hope for good QC from both







.

When you will get your PG according to scan?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My Acer gets here today, of the same version as the one you just pre-ordered but Asus. I am a little worried about it, but if it is terrible I can just return it so not a huge deal. I think 21:9 curved immersion gaming could be great for a lot of games, but I just am afraid so many titles may not support it... hmmm have to wait and see.


The guy I spoke to said they are almost perfect now. Naturally quality control will never be 100% but his words were reassuring. I think ultra wides are bit of a gimmick. Only worth going past 27 inches at 4k in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I also think Acer rushed with first monitor. Can't be sure but probably they knew that Asus is working also on 1440p G-Sync, 144+Hz monitor and wanted to release faster to steal clients as they were offering "the only best, ultimate gaming monitor". Truth to be told- it was bold move becasue of horrible quality but it worked. Who wanted such monitor bought it and with RMAs, returns etc many potential buyers are already settled with their old XB.
> 
> Now Acer took their time (since it is same panel) to release predator XB which will have much better QC and compete with new PG. So all in all, despite it being unfair to release such issues-full monitor, Acer made a right decision from business perspective and they holded for several month title of "best gaming monitor".
> 
> Now Asus is releasing new PG about month before new XB and I am sure PG is overpriced as well because of it and will drop after release of new XB. Asus will catch all unpatient buyers.
> 
> Well, business is business. Lets just hope for good QC from both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When you will get your PG according to scan?


I disagree. With so many being returned or rma'd it would have cost them a lot of money. Perhaps it was worth it. I guess only acer knows that. I think you're right about the newer ones though.

Scan also said that I should get it around the 24th or 25th providing there are no delays of incoming stock. I told the guy the date and pricing overclockers listed were confirmed by asus but he seemed to think it was bs. I mean if overclockers were working that closely with Asus then they'd surely have a much more competitive price and earlier release date or at least the same.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> The guy I spoke to said they are almost perfect now. Naturally quality control will never be 100% but his words were reassuring.


That's good to know. Thanks for sharing!
It certainly makes me feel more confident in considering the XB271HU.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's good to know. Thanks for sharing!
> It certainly makes me feel more confident in considering the XB271HU.


There is absolutly no reason why new XB would be in any worse shape than PG. Even now old XB is in great condition as they improved QC over last months.

Hell, I were not such look/aesthetics freak I would seriously consider buying old XB after release of new PG and XB. It will be much cheaper and it is basicely the same monitor.

But I just love design of new XB and PG to lesser degree so I can't


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> The guy I spoke to said they are almost perfect now. Naturally quality control will never be 100% but his words were reassuring. I think ultra wides are bit of a gimmick. Only worth going past 27 inches at 4k in my opinion.


What are almost perfect? The Acer XB270HUs?

I don't think 33% extra immersion in games/movies is a gimmick. I think they are too expensive for what they are and the panel being primarily used isn't up to the task, but the concept offers something quite unique... as evidenced by user's feedback. The main problem is the QA issues, again. Something that we keep coming back to with monitors these days unfortunately.

If you want gimmicks, the 165Hz of the PG279Q would certainly meet the criteria lol! Especially as early reviews would suggest it's worse than 144Hz!

As for 4K, I totally agree anything 27" and under is a waste of time... just too small. This trend seems to be continuing though, and it will be a while before 4K comes in to its own, next gen GPUs and beyond for sure. Still very immature as yet.

Right now, I just want a fast IPS 1440p G-Sync monitor that doesn't have horrendous bleed/glow and/or dead/stuck pixels or dirt behind the screen. Really not that much to ask for, you wouldn't think.


----------



## xg4m3

Seems like VA panels are way to go then








I still cant believe that IPS has so many problems with dead pixels and so on... One would think that for the price they cost, they would be near perfect


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> What are almost perfect? The Acer XB270HUs?
> 
> I don't think 33% extra immersion in games/movies is a gimmick. I think they are too expensive for what they are and the panel being primarily used isn't up to the task, but the concept offers something quite unique... as evidenced by user's feedback. The main problem is the QA issues, again. Something that we keep coming back to with monitors these days unfortunately.
> 
> If you want gimmicks, the 165Hz of the PG279Q would certainly meet the criteria lol! Especially as early reviews would suggest it's worse than 144Hz!
> 
> As for 4K, I totally agree anything 27" and under is a waste of time... just too small. This trend seems to be continuing though, and it will be a while before 4K comes in to its own, next gen GPUs and beyond for sure. Still very immature as yet.
> 
> Right now, I just want a fast IPS 1440p G-Sync monitor that doesn't have horrendous bleed/glow and/or dead/stuck pixels or dirt behind the screen. Really not that much to ask for, you
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> What are almost perfect? The Acer XB270HUs?
> 
> I don't think 33% extra immersion in games/movies is a gimmick. I think they are too expensive for what they are and the panel being primarily used isn't up to the task, but the concept offers something quite unique... as evidenced by user's feedback. The main problem is the QA issues, again. Something that we keep coming back to with monitors these days unfortunately.
> 
> If you want gimmicks, the 165Hz of the PG279Q would certainly meet the criteria lol! Especially as early reviews would suggest it's worse than 144Hz!
> 
> As for 4K, I totally agree anything 27" and under is a waste of time... just too small. This trend seems to be continuing though, and it will be a while before 4K comes in to its own, next gen GPUs and beyond for sure. Still very immature as yet.
> 
> Right now, I just want a fast IPS 1440p G-Sync monitor that doesn't have horrendous bleed/glow and/or dead/stuck pixels or dirt behind the screen. Really not that much to ask for, you wouldn't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the xb270hu, his exact words are they're almost perfect now.
> 
> I just dislike 21 9 monitors. They have lots of scaling issues much like 4k. Bit I do agree that 165hz is one. 2k seems to be moving closer to the standard unlike 4k. 4k will never reach that status until cheap single gpus can maintain near 60fps.
> 
> I agree with your final point too. We're spoilt for choice when it comes to gpu but the monitor market doesn't have enough competition. Like we've spoke about previously, there's only 1 1440p 144hz IPS panel being manufactured. Acer and Asus had no choice but to use it. The pg279q apparently launches tomorrow in Germany so hopefully we get some more reviews and possibly some information about the panels.
Click to expand...


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> No one is going to gain any benefit whatsoever from 200 FPS, or honestly even from 100 FPS > 60 FPS. Many professional gamers across all genres come from poor backgrounds, and rise to the top playing on the very cheap equipment. The idea that more FPS on a monitor, more DPI on a mouse, or more buttons on a keyboard makes you a better gamer is just marketing drivel by manufacturers. It's all placebo effect, but people eat it up anyway. Same way audiophiles think they can hear a difference on $3000 dollar sound systems, but when they do a blind listen test it becomes painfully obvious they can't tell the difference between expensive and inexpensive speakers.


Yea plenty of FPS players have done just fine in the past on 60hz displays, that doesn't mean the motion clarity of 120hz and above doesn't help. If it improves motion clarity and you can see the target you're trying to kill with more efficiency, then yes it helps. There's a good reason 60hz is not the standard anymore for FPS....

As far as $3000 headphones go, I would wait until I've listened to a proper overkill setup before rushing to judgement. Just going off what the DT990's have done for me in terms of gaming immersion or hearing instruments you never heard before in a song, makes it hard to write off high end cans. Maybe spending $500000000 is not that much of an improvement over say what I have, maybe it is, but it's certainly something you try out for yourself. It's just one of those things that requires 1st hand experience, not going off of what forum posts / internet articles tell you. The reason being, is the same as higher refresh rates, not everyone has the same sensitivity to these kinds of things. So where some folks can tell 144hz from 120hz, some can't tell 144hz from 60hz. Some folks can't tell $50 headphones from $500 headphones, and there's no right or wrong to it. One of the biggest mistakes people make on issues like this is believing their standards are absolute.

I would definitely caution those who aren't on the sensitive side of things to avoid a life of crime. The lack of observational skills will lead to your incarceration quickly and swiftly, I'm only trying to help


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> If you want gimmicks, the 165Hz of the PG279Q would certainly meet the criteria lol! Especially as early reviews would suggest it's worse than 144Hz!


Not that a care too much about 165Hz or indeed would care if it didn't have it it can be of some benefit. In previous generation G-sync units as the framerate approached v-sync rate increased lag was observed due to the nature of how the frame updates are pushed out. Thus if you wanted to play with optimum lag you would be better frame limiting your game to 120fps rather than 144hz. This was a gsync limitation and not a panel limitation, a faster Gsync rate if it indeed refreshes faster than is optimal for the panel pushes this problem out of our operating window and we can lock max_fps to 144 (or whatever is best) within our game knowing gsync wont induce increased lag due to the headroom. These rates are commonly seen in CSGO so there are cases where you will potentially hit 165 fps but i doubt it will be in AAA's unless you have a beyond bonkers setup.

Having said that, i have looked at the SWE clockers review and while they say it is more laggy (interpret that as meaning blur from translation) i cant see much difference on the blur tests. What i am happy about is the apparent increased brightness in 120hz ULMB which will let me even decrease the pulse width a bit as i normally target 120 brightness in my room and not 140. The ULMB did look like it had a fair bit of overdrive in it but probably better to reserve judgement.

Looking forward to seeing a tftcentral review where we can be more sure of performance comparisons to other monitors.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Yea plenty of FPS players have done just fine in the past on 60hz displays, that doesn't mean the motion clarity of 120hz and above doesn't help. If it improves motion clarity and you can see the target you're trying to kill with more efficiency, then yes it helps. There's a good reason 60hz is not the standard anymore for FPS....
> 
> As far as $3000 headphones go, I would wait until I've listened to a proper overkill setup before rushing to judgement. Just going off what the DT990's have done for me in terms of gaming immersion or hearing instruments you never heard before in a song, makes it hard to write off high end cans. Maybe spending $500000000 is not that much of an improvement over say what I have, maybe it is, but it's certainly something you try out for yourself. It's just one of those things that requires 1st hand experience, not going off of what forum posts / internet articles tell you. The reason being, is the same as higher refresh rates, not everyone has the same sensitivity to these kinds of things. So where some folks can tell 144hz from 120hz, some can't tell 144hz from 60hz. Some folks can't tell $50 headphones from $500 headphones, and there's no right or wrong to it. One of the biggest mistakes people make on issues like this is believing their standards are absolute.
> 
> I would definitely caution those who aren't on the sensitive side of things to avoid a life of crime. The lack of observational skills will lead to your incarceration quickly and swiftly, I'm only trying to help


Everything you said in regards to both topics is theoretical and subjective. Yes I understand the concept of how motion clarity can help you track a kill, but does it impart a significant statistical objectively measurable advantage? Well there's no formal studies done, but my guess would be no, since the vast majority of the best players in the world are not playing using these monitors. I'm sure it gives a minor advantage, but nothing that would make or break a match or compensate for lack of innate skill and practicing.

In terms of audio you are just regurgitating the same tired argument that values anecdotal experience over objective tests. Time and time again respected members of the audiophile community with the so called ability to tell the difference are put to blind listening tests, and in fact cannot tell the difference between high cost and low cost speakers or headphones. Can they tell the difference between well made and poorly made audio equipment? Yes of course, but the quality does not always correlate with price, and there are many relatively low cost speakers/headphones that score the same marks as thousand dollar ones on blind tests. Claiming that "some people just aren't able to tell the difference, but I can" is nonsense that people tell themselves to justify high cost purchases. If you think you can hear a difference, and it makes you enjoy your media more, all the more power to you, but that doesn't change the fact that it's a placebo effect.


----------



## Benny89

I think it would be funny to see if 165Hz of new PG is big gimmick like rumors say and it is worst than 144Hz and pretty much useless feature that was use just so they can say "LOOOK! LOOOOK! OUR MONITOR HAS SOMETHING MOAR THEN ACER ONE! WE HAVE 15 MORE HZ! 15 MORE!!!!....so pay 100 euro more!"









I just find hard to belive that Acer, who had first 1440p 144Hz monitor out and had so much time to work on new one didn't figure out on SAME PANEL that it can be OC to 165Hz. I think they figured out it is too much and works bad.

Heh, well, just rumors but I like hardware rumors


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a tftcentral review where we can be more sure of performance comparisons to other monitors.


It's kinda wierd that TFT central hasn't received the monitor yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Everything you said in regards to both topics is theoretical and subjective. Yes I understand the concept of how motion clarity can help you track a kill, but does it impart a significant statistical objectively measurable advantage? *Well there's no formal studies done, but my guess would be no, since the vast majority of the best players in the world are not playing using these monitors*. I'm sure it gives a minor advantage, but nothing that would make or break a match or compensate for lack of innate skill and practicing.
> 
> In terms of audio you are just regurgitating the same tired argument that values anecdotal experience over objective tests. Time and time again respected members of the audiophile community with the so called ability to tell the difference are put to blind listening tests, and in fact cannot tell the difference between high cost and low cost speakers or headphones. Can they tell the difference between well made and poorly made audio equipment? Yes of course, but the quality does not always correlate with price, and there are many relatively low cost speakers/headphones that score the same marks as thousand dollar ones on blind tests. Claiming that "some people just aren't able to tell the difference, but I can" is nonsense that people tell themselves to justify high cost purchases. If you think you can hear a difference, and it makes you enjoy your media more, all the more power to you, but that doesn't change the fact that it's a placebo effect.


I can't believe that there are people doubting the difference between 60hz and 120hz in *2015*. The difference is night and day, and unless you've experienced it first hand you should refrain from arguing against it. Most top gamers do play with a high refresh rate, only those that don't know better play with a 60hz refresh rate at this point and it's especially so when it comes to games like CS:GO.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think it would be funny to see if 165Hz of new PG is big gimmick like rumors say and it is worst than 144Hz and pretty much useless feature that was use just so they can say "LOOOK! LOOOOK! OUR MONITOR HAS SOMETHING MOAR THEN ACER ONE! WE HAVE 15 MORE HZ! 15 MORE!!!!....so pay 100 euro more!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find hard to belive that Acer, who had first 1440p 144Hz monitor out and had so much time to work on new one didn't figure out on SAME PANEL that it can be OC to 165Hz. I think they figured out it is too much and works bad.
> 
> Heh, well, just rumors but I like hardware rumors


Actually, 21.









But yes, I doubt the usefulness of the difference. It's pretty freaking hard for a CPU to put out that FPS in modern game these days no matter how much GPU horsepower you have.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's kinda wierd that TFT central hasn't received the monitor yet.
> I can't believe that there are people doubting the difference between 60hz and 120hz in *2015*. The difference is night and day, and unless you've experienced it first hand you should refrain from arguing against it. Most top gamers do play with a high refresh rate, only those that don't know better play with a 60hz refresh rate at this point and it's especially so when it comes to games like CS:GO.


I have experienced it first hand. It's nice, but it's not going to take anyone's competitive performance to the next level. I called for objective evidence, and instead you answered me with a subjective statement "its night and day", and then a made a false assumption that I've never tried the technology myself. You say most top gamers play with high refresh rate monitors? Do you have a link or citation or any evidence to back that claim up?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> I have experienced it first hand. It's nice, but it's not going to take anyone's competitive performance to the next level. I called for objective evidence, and instead you answered me with a subjective statement "its night and day", and then a made a false assumption that I've never tried the technology myself. You say most top gamers play with high refresh rate monitors? Do you have a link or citation or any evidence to back that claim up?


120 Hz has half the input latency of 60 Hz caused by monitor refresh. Is that objective enough?


----------



## timd78

It is not reasonable to expect a member of a forum to produce a scientific paper to backup that he feels there is a competitive advantage. That doesn't mean his argument is void or incorrect and he cannot express it without you jumping on it calling for evidence. You are not winning any arguments like that and nor do any of us need to.

How about this, can you show evidence of a test which disproves any advantage of motion tracking on high refresh rate monitors? Ah ok then you dont have the study you cant comment. See how it is not very constructive.


----------



## Roelv

I think for most gamers it makes sense to stay with 60Hz, not everyone plays competitive or even plays games with fast motion. They will have a lot more choice of monitors and less of these QC issues that we're worrying about. Heck, I just got promoted to Eagle in CS:GO while playing on a 4K VA panel. But that's the point where I am really getting eager for 120+Hz, maybe it will not improve my game so much but every little bit will help. At least it should be more enjoyable for my eyes because I am really not satisfied with my motion clarity at the moment, and that's coming from someone who hasn't played at 120Hz yet. If eye pleasure would not be important, we could all stay on 1080P anyway.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> 120 Hz has half the input latency of 60 Hz caused by monitor refresh. Is that objective enough?


I see there is some confusion about the difference between objective, subjective, and factual statements are. The claim made is that Higher Refresh Rates monitor confer a significant advantage in competitive gaming. Objective evidence would be some type of setup that shows that competitive gamers using high refresh monitors consistently perform significantly better than competitive gamers who are using regular 60hz monitors. This would require getting gamers of the same skill level, having them play under the same environment with the only changing variable being the monitors used. You would also need to define what "significantly better" means-- Do these monitors confer some minor advantage? Sure. Is it one that actually matters? Well you would have to set a definition for a noticeable difference in skill, and see if the group using the higher refresh monitors mets that criteria.

All you did was make a factual statement about input latency. For your statement to actually prove the point you think you made, y ou'd have to give evidence that the difference in input latency was enough to cause a significant advantage.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> It is not reasonable to expect a member of a forum to produce a scientific paper to backup that he feels there is a competitive advantage. That doesn't mean his argument is void or incorrect and he cannot express it without you jumping on it calling for evidence. You are not winning any arguments like that and nor do any of us need to.
> 
> How about this, can you show evidence of a test which disproves any advantage of motion tracking on high refresh rate monitors? Ah ok then you dont have the study you cant comment. See how it is not very constructive.


The burden of proof is on those who wan't to claim a new product elicits a change. No the other way around. And yes, I'm sorry to inform you that all arguments are not equal. Some are based on good evidence and argued in good merit, while others are not.

Sorry if you feel like I'm coming across like a jerk. I don't really mean to, but I think its silly and deceitful to claim to people they are going to get a gaming advantage from spending the extra money on this monitor. There are plenty of reasons to get a high refresh rate monitor-- stops screen tearing, motion fluidity makes the image look nicer, enthusiast pride, etc.. . With so many legitimate reasons to get a monitor, trying to sell it to people under false assumptions seems unnecessary.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> I see there is some confusion about the difference between objective, subjective, and factual statements are. The claim made is that Higher Refresh Rates monitor confer a significant advantage in competitive gaming. Objective evidence would be some type of setup that shows that competitive gamers using high refresh monitors consistently perform significantly better than competitive gamers who are using regular 60hz monitors. This would require getting gamers of the same skill level, having them play under the same environment with the only changing variable being the monitors used. You would also need to define what "significantly better" means-- Do these monitors confer some minor advantage? Sure. Is it one that actually matters? Well you would have to set a definition for a noticeable difference in skill, and see if the group using the higher refresh monitors mets that criteria.
> 
> All you did was make a factual statement about input latency. For your statement to actually prove the point you think you made, y ou'd have to give evidence that the difference in input latency was enough to cause a significant advantage.


When you're moving your mouse around at 60hz it isn't smooth, it's like a slideshow in comparison to 120hz+. To me personally this discussion is old, and I can't fathom that there are people like you still doubting the what you gain from it. I'm under impression that it's casual gamers that won't notice the difference, and perhaps even old people which is based on comments during the years on this subject.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> The burden of proof is on those who wan't to claim a new product elicits a change. No the other way around. And yes, I'm sorry to inform you that all arguments are not equal. Some are based on good evidence and argued in good merit, while others are not.
> 
> Sorry if you feel like I'm coming across like a jerk. I don't really mean to, but I think its silly and deceitful to claim to people they are going to get a gaming advantage from spending the extra money on this monitor. There are plenty of reasons to get a high refresh rate monitor-- stops screen tearing, motion fluidity makes the image look nicer, enthusiast pride, etc.. . With so many legitimate reasons to get a monitor, trying to sell it to people under false assumptions seems unnecessary.


The same can be said about your claims, you have no factual proof. I am not saying that 165hz will be better than 144hz, I'm saying 60hz vs 120hz is a huge gosh darn step that most top gamers and other folks with a good pair of eyes can notice. IF you can't notice the difference, then that's fine. It's just odd to argue against the gain in this day in age.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgHx3eMBXjI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEpIwNDeCA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWdYu-vjZTE


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Everything you said in regards to both topics is theoretical and subjective. Yes I understand the concept of how motion clarity can help you track a kill, but does it impart a significant statistical objectively measurable advantage? Well there's no formal studies done, but my guess would be no, since the vast majority of the best players in the world are not playing using these monitors. I'm sure it gives a minor advantage, but nothing that would make or break a match or compensate for lack of innate skill and practicing.
> 
> In terms of audio you are just regurgitating the same tired argument that values anecdotal experience over objective tests. Time and time again respected members of the audiophile community with the so called ability to tell the difference are put to blind listening tests, and in fact cannot tell the difference between high cost and low cost speakers or headphones. Can they tell the difference between well made and poorly made audio equipment? Yes of course, but the quality does not always correlate with price, and there are many relatively low cost speakers/headphones that score the same marks as thousand dollar ones on blind tests. Claiming that "some people just aren't able to tell the difference, but I can" is nonsense that people tell themselves to justify high cost purchases. If you think you can hear a difference, and it makes you enjoy your media more, all the more power to you, but that doesn't change the fact that it's a placebo effect.


Of course it's subjective, that was the entire point of my post. I'm not saying you should expect a massive increase in K ratios because you upped the refresh rate. The main point of spending money on a more expensive, higher hz display is for the eye candy, and whatever margin it helps (better motion clarity, decreased input lag) for competitive FPS is just a welcomed bonus. BTW looking at 60hz after fully adjusting to 144hz is very difficult, in fact it's a blurry mess. No one should be pumping 60hz in 2015 lol..

I have 0 experience with a outrageously priced cans, so rushing to judgement on them would be a bit arrogant. The only thing I can comment on is the $300 and less range, which I laugh at the idea what improvements I hear are placebo. But this is me after trying several headphones, made by different companies in different price ranges. Not going off what I read on the world wide interwebs and jotting that down as my real world experience. So here's a test, below linked are the headphones I have (that blows everything I previously owned out of the water) and I want you to find me something that will provide the same accurate powerful bass, sound stage, detail, and clarity for a much lower price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00193FT26?keywords=dt%20990s&qid=1444235319&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Actually, 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I doubt the usefulness of the difference. It's pretty freaking hard for a CPU to put out that FPS in modern game these days no matter how much GPU horsepower you have.


Actually, 15







new Acer XB is 150Hz with G-Sync and 144Hz without G-Sync: http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-xb271hu-27-inch-1440p-144hz-ips-g-sync-monitor/

I want finally some reviews of this monitor!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Actually, 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new Acer XB is 150Hz with G-Sync and 144Hz without G-Sync: http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-xb271hu-27-inch-1440p-144hz-ips-g-sync-monitor/
> 
> I want finally some reviews of this monitor!!


I'd rather go off of the actual manufacturers site than whatever 144hzmonitors.com is (not to mention they also say it's 6-bit+FRC which is wrong):

http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html

But really of course 6 Hz over 144 isn't really worth talking about, especially since 165 Hz isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd rather go off of the actual manufacturers site than whatever 144hzmonitors.com is (not to mention they also say it's 6-bit+FRC which is wrong):
> 
> http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html
> 
> But really of course 6 Hz over 144 isn't really worth talking about, especially since 165 Hz isn't that big of a deal.


Exactly!







That is why I say this 165 Hz on PG is just money grab







I hope we will hear more soon on new XB release date and prices.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I say this 165 Hz on PG is just money grab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we will hear more soon on new XB release date and prices.


If any monitor could actually utilize "greater than 144 Hz", it would be the TN Swift as it's pixels are actually fast enough to make a difference. Even then it would be a small upgrade.


----------



## xg4m3

Aaaand PG279Q is available in Germany. 850€.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Aaaand PG279Q is available in Germany. 850€.


That's 1100 SEK cheaper than what I pre-ordered it for...........................

Do you have a link to said store?


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's 1100 SEK cheaper than what I pre-ordered it for...........................
> 
> Do you have a link to said store?


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html


I must be missing something. 849 € is 7872 SEK, and the pre-order price is 8990 SEK.









http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3333873


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> To me personally this discussion is old, and I can't fathom that there are people like you still doubting the what you gain from it..


If you actually read what I wrote, my argument is not that there is no benefit. I think a higher refresh rate is a very noticeable feature, that it's a worthwhile feature, and that there a bunch of benefits to obtaining such a monitor, many of which I listed in my above posts. I just don't think have any meaningful competitive advantage is one of those benefits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The same can be said about your claims, you have no factual proof. I am not saying that 165hz will be better than 144hz, I'm saying 60hz vs 120hz is a huge gosh darn step that most top gamers and other folks with a good pair of eyes can notice. IF you can't notice the difference, then that's fine. It's just odd to argue against the gain in this day in age.


The burden of proof is on the person claiming the new product makes the change. When you are claiming nonsense like "a good pair of eyes" can make a difference, you need to provide evidence for that. Unless you are arguing that people who literally can't see the screen due to poor vision will get less benefit than people who can, in which case why even bring that up. Also I again think you aren't actually reading my posts, because you seem to be under the impression I think there is a higher refresh rate is not a real feature. I'm not talking there about the presence of the benefit, I'm discussing the quality of that benefit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Of course it's subjective, that was the entire point of my post. I'm not saying you should expect a massive increase in K ratios because you upped the refresh rate. The main point of spending money on a more expensive, higher hz display is for the eye candy, and whatever margin it helps (better motion clarity, decreased input lag) for competitive FPS is just a welcomed bonus. BTW looking at 60hz after fully adjusting to 144hz is very difficult, in fact it's a blurry mess. No one should be pumping 60hz in 2015 lol.. .


We are actually in agreement. You and I are both saying that higher refresh rate has many benefits, but specifically increasing your competitive skill is likely only a marginal one. So yes, we are in agreement here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I have 0 experience with a outrageously priced cans, so rushing to judgement on them would be a bit arrogant. The only thing I can comment on is the $300 and less range, which I laugh at the idea what improvements I hear are placebo. But this is me after trying several headphones, made by different companies in different price ranges. Not going off what I read on the world wide interwebs and jotting that down as my real world experience. So here's a test, below linked are the headphones I have (that blows everything I previously owned out of the water) and I want you to find me something that will provide the same accurate powerful bass, sound stage, detail, and clarity for a much lower price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00193FT26?keywords=dt%20990s&qid=1444235319&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


I'm not sure if there is a reading comprehension problem, you didn't read what I wrote, or you are being willfully facetious by talking past my posts. I was never talking about 300 Dollars headphones compared to the 20 dollars headphones you get in CVS. I was talking about enthusiast quality $1000+ headphones being compared to the lower end stuff, and I actually specifically mentioned price ranges in the 1000s. Your set of headphones (which I actually own and are sitting on my head) would be considered low-mid end to a high profile audiophile. Your set of headphones would absolutely be better than the junk you can buy in Radioshack, but they aren't necessarily realistically worse than much more expensive headphones.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> If you actually read what I wrote, my argument is not that there is no benefit. I think a higher refresh rate is a very noticeable feature, that it's a worthwhile feature, and that there a bunch of benefits to obtaining such a monitor, many of which I listed in my above posts. I just don't think have any meaningful competitive advantage is one of those benefits.
> The burden of proof is on the person claiming the new product makes the change. When you are claiming nonsense like "a good pair of eyes" can make a difference, you need to provide evidence for that. Unless you are arguing that people who literally can't see the screen due to poor vision will get less benefit than people who can, in which case why even bring that up. Also I again think you aren't actually reading my posts, because you seem to be under the impression I think there is a higher refresh rate is not a real feature. I'm not talking there about the presence of the benefit, I'm discussing the quality of that benefit.
> We are actually in agreement. You and I are both saying that higher refresh rate has many benefits, but specifically increasing your competitive skill is likely only a marginal one. So yes, we are in agreement here.
> I'm not sure if there is a reading comprehension problem, you didn't read what I wrote, or you are being willfully facetious by talking past my posts. I was never talking about 300 Dollars headphones compared to the 20 dollars headphones you get in CVS. I was talking about enthusiast quality $1000+ headphones being compared to the lower end stuff, and I actually specifically mentioned price ranges in the 1000s. Your set of headphones (which I actually own and are sitting on my head) would be considered low-mid end to a high profile audiophile. Your set of headphones would absolutely be better than the junk you can buy in Radioshack, but they aren't necessarily realistically worse than much more expensive headphones.


So you honestly don't think being able to track an object's motion across the screen easier with a high refresh rate a competitive advantage? I fear for your logic. You are quite literally receiving more information. If that isn't a competitive advantage, I don't know what is.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> If you actually read what I wrote, my argument is not that there is no benefit. I think a higher refresh rate is a very noticeable feature, that it's a worthwhile feature, and that there a bunch of benefits to obtaining such a monitor, many of which I listed in my above posts. I just don't think have any meaningful competitive advantage is one of those benefits.
> 
> The burden of proof is on the person claiming the new product makes the change. When you are claiming nonsense like "a good pair of eyes" can make a difference, you need to provide evidence for that. Unless you are arguing that people who literally can't see the screen due to poor vision will get less benefit than people who can, in which case why even bring that up. Also I again think you aren't actually reading my posts, because you seem to be under the impression I think there is a higher refresh rate is not a real feature. I'm not talking there about the presence of the benefit, I'm discussing the quality of that benefit.


I can't experience what you're experiencing and vice versa, and I honestly don't know how to make you acknowledge the fact that playing with a higher refresh rate than say 60 will make you a better player. For instance, if player A is playing with 60fps (V-Sync) and there's a lot of explosions going on he's frames will dip to 40, but player B is playing with a 120hz monitor and he's fps will dip to lets say 90 for the sake of arguement. Player B will have a direct advantage because poor player A is lagging out in the midst of the battle.

Other advantages are input latency, and the fluidity 120fps+ offers in comparison to the stutter and jitter whilst playing at 60fps.
If you're playing Heartstone it won't matter much, but if you're into shooters it will be advantageous. If by chance you have a 60hz monitor, have them side by side and just move your mouse cursor around. Also, watch the youtube links I posted since they are informative.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Again, for the 3rd or 4th time now, my argument is not that no such advantage exists. I have said from the first post that having a higher refresh rate gives some advantage. What I've been calling into question this entire time is the degree of said advantage. I feel that on average people are blowing this advantage way out of proportion, and that the product is being advertised as an important piece of equipment to own if you want to be competitive. I think this is very silly and untrue. The original post I quoted, which started this entire silly argument, was someone talking about the competitive advantage this monitor would give.

I've reiterated this point in almost every post I've made, yet people continue to quote those words, and then claim my argument is that higher refresh rate is either not noticeable at all or that it gives no benefit whatsoever. I've never said either of those things. Not once.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Again, for the 3rd or 4th time now, my argument is not that no such advantage exists. I have said from the first post that having a higher refresh rate gives some advantage. *What I've been calling into question this entire time is the degree of said advantage. I feel that on average people are blowing this advantage way out of proportion, and that the product is being advertised as an important piece of equipment to own if you want to be competitive*. I think this is very silly and untrue. The original post I quoted, which started this entire silly argument, was someone talking about the competitive advantage this monitor would give.
> 
> I've reiterated this point in almost every post I've made, yet people continue to quote those words, and then claim my argument is that higher refresh rate is either not noticeable at all or that it gives no benefit whatsoever. I've never said either of those things. Not once.


Fair enough. However, we have been trying to tell you all along that the advantages are substantial enough to warrant a purchase. I don't mean this monitor per se, because there are other much cheaper monitors out there that can do 120/144hz nowadays.


----------



## petek480

The advantages these monitors give you in competitive gaming is probably equivalent to the advantages a really expensive pair of cleats that athletics may buy or something like that. Basically they are better then the cheaper ones but when time comes for you to perform it'll be you doing all the work and if you suck then they won't help you at all.

If the only reason you're buying these monitors is because you think it'll help you do better in competitive gaming then you're buying it for the wrong reason. Sure these monitors can provide you with a little extra and every bit does matter, but not enough to justify buying it for that reason only.


----------



## Searchofsub

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



zq



Hi -a bit off topic but since some were talking about video cards - would it be better for 4k gaming with (2x) GTX 980 Strix in SLI or (1x) GTX 980TI strix?

- edit: currently can do both setups with same price.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> zq
> 
> 
> 
> Hi -a bit off topic but since some were talking about video cards - would it be better for 4k gaming with (2x) GTX 980 Strix in SLI or (1x) GTX 980TI strix?
> 
> - edit: currently can do both setups with same price.


The two 980s in SLI would be the better performers by a fairly good margin IF SLI is working properly in the game you're playing. Thing with dual card setups is your performance in games won't be consistent, getting the single most powerful card would avoid any SLI problems. Don't let that steer you away from a good deal, if you can get two 980s for $700 vs a single 980 ti do it. You'll be getting on average 10% more frames at stock clocks vs an oced 980 ti, and can probably widen that gap to 20%~ if you OC the 980s.


----------



## Benny89

Acer X34 on newegg: shipping starts at 13th: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_mmc=unlocked-_-Article-_-acerx34-_-NA

Also updated TFT review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

Also info from Acer: *Overclocking the Acer Predator X34 does NOT affect your warranty*- which is nice.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer X34 on newegg: shipping starts at 13th: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_mmc=unlocked-_-Article-_-acerx34-_-NA
> 
> Also updated TFT review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm
> 
> Also info from Acer: *Overclocking the Acer Predator X34 does NOT affect your warranty*- which is nice.


Could wait for the PG279Q or ASUS PG348Q (as it will be better) ACER QC is terrible and warranty is not enough (ASUS has 3 years and better support)

Thanks for the link though


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer X34 on newegg: shipping starts at 13th: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_mmc=unlocked-_-Article-_-acerx34-_-NA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could wait for the PG279Q or ASUS PG348Q (as it will be better) ACER QC is terrible and warranty is not enough (ASUS has 3 years and better support)
> 
> Thanks for the link though


Acer QC WAS bad on previous XB which was released too fast to be the only one on the market. But their previous monitors has as good (or bad) QC as Asus monitors, so that is not true. I am sure their new Predator series QC won't be any worse then Asus PGs QC. You can't just say that their whole QC is bad based on one product, when company is making hundreds of products.

I have no experience with either Asus or Acer support, so I won't comment on that, but I am not fanboy of any brand (my hardware is just choose based on quality and look, not brand) but this myths about Asus quality being so super is just silly. Reading about Asus Strix total failure, previous ROG SWIFT PG QC issues, motherboards issues at first months and lack of BIOS updates or problems with software of their keyboards that was just horrible to work with and to update, front panel issues are just few to mention.

Asus has no better QC then other brands, and can have even worse or better when it comes to particular product. Just like all top brands. And Acer also has 3 year warranty, I just ordered Acer 1080p monitor for my second screen for idle work and it has 3 years warranty.

And saying that PG348Q will be better than Acer X34 without even testing two monitors, without even reading reviews, comparsion, user reviews, bah! without even PG being released yet is just riddiculous. You have no idea what will be better until it is released, tested and compared. Besides both companies are using SAME PANELS (which are made by third-party) for all thier new monitors (27" and 34"), so if one brand will have issues with their monitor, the other one will also have them as they use SAME PANEL (that also first XB used).

Again, no fanboyism here, lets just stick to tests and reviews, no predicting future or brand-love.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Acer QC WAS bad on previous XB which was released too fast to be the only one on the market. But their previous monitors has as good (or bad) QC as Asus monitors, so that is not true. I am sure their new Predator series QC won't be any worse then Asus PGs QC. You can't just say that their whole QC is bad based on one product, when company is making hundreds of products.
> 
> I have no experience with either Asus or Acer support, so I won't comment on that, but I am not fanboy of any brand (my hardware is just choose based on quality and look, not brand) but this myths about Asus quality being so super is just silly. Reading about Asus Strix total failure, previous ROG SWIFT PG QC issues, motherboards issues at first months and lack of BIOS updates or problems with software of their keyboards that was just horrible to work with and to update, front panel issues are just few to mention.
> 
> Asus has no better QC then other brands, and can have even worse or better when it comes to particular product. Just like all top brands. And Acer also has 3 year warranty, I just ordered Acer 1080p monitor for my second screen for idle work and it has 3 years warranty.
> 
> And saying that PG348Q will be better than Acer X34 without even testing two monitors, without even reading reviews, comparsion, user reviews, bah! without even PG being released yet is just riddiculous. You have no idea what will be better until it is released, tested and compared. Besides both companies are using SAME PANELS (which are made by third-party) for all thier new monitors (27" and 34"), so if one brand will have issues with their monitor, the other one will also have them as they use SAME PANEL (that also first XB used).
> 
> Again, no fanboyism here, lets just stick to tests and reviews, no predicting future or brand-love.


We can use facts

ACER Predator X34 QC problems

Coil whine
Banding
Not reaching 100hz
Buzz with a white screen
Bad backlight bleed

This is how bad ACER QC is at the moment

ACER have made so many mistakes for a while now. Also you only get a two year warranty with the ACER Predator X34, that is not enough for a £960 monitor (why only two years, could be bad quality) then there support is terrible.

If you are keeping the monitor for a long time, why not get the ASUS PG348Q (longer warranty, better support) we also do not know if ASUS have any surprises, they could be having Class 1 ISO monitor standard or they could have "Cherry picked" LG panels.

I do not understand why people do not wait for both to be released

The ASUS also looks so much better, the ACER Predator X34 in my opinion looks cheap

ASUS has made mistakes, not as many as ACER though


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> We can use facts
> 
> ACER Predator X34 QC problems
> 
> Coil whine
> Banding
> Not reaching 100hz
> Buzz with a white screen
> Bad backlight bleed
> 
> This is how bad ACER QC is at the moment
> 
> ACER have made so many mistakes for a while now. Also you only get a two year warranty with the ACER Predator X34, that is not enough for a £960 monitor (why only two years, could be bad quality) then there support is terrible.
> 
> If you are keeping the monitor for a long time, why not get the ASUS PG348Q (longer warranty, better support) we also do not know if ASUS have any surprises, they could be having Class 1 ISO monitor standard or they could have "Cherry picked" LG panels.
> 
> I do not understand why people do not wait for both to be released
> 
> The ASUS also looks so much better, the ACER Predator X34 in my opinion looks cheap
> 
> ASUS has made mistakes, not as many as ACER though


Ok, you listed Acer X34 problems- now can you tell me about PG348Q problems? No you can't becasue it wasn't released yet and tested. It uses same Panel, man. Chances are very high it will have same issues. You can't judge yet before PG is even out. And I don't belive that one of two rich companies cherry picked panels, while other one was good with low quality left overs- that is not how business work if those are two major brands in monitor industry. It could happen but then Acer will loose my respect forever.

Only when PG348Q is released you can say which is better. Right now it is pure speculation.

I wait for both PG and XB to be released to purchase best product.

Also, looks is subjective. Me personally love design of new XB more then PG. As for X34 I have to agree- it looks worse then PG34 but I would like to check quality of both monitors before passing my judgment.

I think now there is 60% chance I will grab PG and 40% that I will grab XB, but I want to make sure first if Acer improved QC or not.


----------



## xg4m3

I really don't get it wahy people are hating on Acer's XB design. For me personally, XB271HU is much better looking than PG279Q. Those thins bezels maaaan, i love them


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I really don't get it wahy people are hating on Acer's XB design. For me personally, XB271HU is much better looking than PG279Q. Those thins bezels maaaan, i love them


Same for me- in terms of design- new XB blows new PG out of the door. However, quality need to be on pair, as rumors say XB will be cheaper then PG, which can be good thing (if even quality) or bad (cheaper cause more issues).

We should know answers for all questions in next month


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ACER Predator X34 QC problems
> 
> Coil whine
> Banding
> Not reaching 100hz
> Buzz with a white screen
> Bad backlight bleed
> 
> This is how bad ACER QC is at the moment


I am offering NO defence of Acer here, as I wholeheartedly agree their track record in the QC department is woeful at best... BUT I think there was something more going on with the X34. It was a lone retailer who got a batch wayyyyy before the scheduled release date, and it all felt a bit dodgy to me. We may never know the full story, but I think someone at Acer screwed up there and released those monitors before they should have been. We won't get the full picture until it's on widespread release, at which point I am certain most of these issues will be fixed... but I still fear glow/BLB will continue to plague almost every premium 1440p IPS monitor for the foreseeable future, and that includes the PG279Q, PG348Q and XB271HU. The bigger problem here is the panels themselves, not an individual manufacturer or monitor... ANY monitor using either the LG manufactured 21:9 or AUO 16:9 1440p IPS panels will have a high probability of glow/BLB issues, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I am offering NO defence of Acer here, as I wholeheartedly agree their track record in the QC department is woeful at best... BUT I think there was something more going on with the X34. It was a lone retailer who got a batch wayyyyy before the scheduled release date, and it all felt a bit dodgy to me. We may never know the full story, but I think someone at Acer screwed up there and released those monitors before they should have been. We won't get the full picture until it's on widespread release, at which point I am certain most of these issues will be fixed... but I still fear glow/BLB will continue to plague almost every premium 1440p IPS monitor for the foreseeable future, and that includes the PG279Q, PG348Q and XB271HU. The bigger problem here is the panels themselves, not an individual manufacturer or monitor... ANY monitor using either the LG manufactured 21:9 or AUO 16:9 1440p IPS panels will have a high probability of glow/BLB issues, that's just the way it is.


That is way I keep saying that probably all new PG and XB will have same issues, unless Asus or Acer had exclusive agreement and cherry picked panels for extra price.

And I see no chance for getting rid of glow/BLB issues. This is how those 440p high refresh rate panels work.

TFT review can't come fast enough really.....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is way I keep saying that probably all new PG and XB will have same issues, unless Asus or Acer had exclusive agreement and cherry picked panels for extra price.
> 
> And I see no chance for getting rid of glow/BLB issues. This is how those 440p high refresh rate panels work.
> 
> TFT review can't come fast enough really.....


BLB is more of a QC assembly issue isn't it? IPS glow on the other hand... yeah unless they cherry pick panels from now on or unless AUO improves upon the panel in this regard, this won't change.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> BLB is more of a QC assembly issue isn't it? IPS glow on the other hand... yeah unless they cherry pick panels from now on or unless AUO improves upon the panel in this regard, this won't change.


BLB can certainly be worsened by bezels being too tight, but it can also be inherent to the panel itself. This panel seems so bad for glow that I don't think they could afford to cherry pick... they'd end up with such a rejection rate that they'd make a huge loss on every monitor sold. The production process needs to improve or we need to see a new panel design before anything is going to change. IPS doesn't deserve to be getting such a bad name, it's only in recent years this glow issue seems to have got considerably more widespread... perhaps due to mass production, and also the fact ATW Polarizers aren't being used anymore... that would certainly help massively. Ah well...


----------



## OP20

How can anyone be excited about these acer gaming monitor when that ugly predator logo is staring you in the face. I'm curious if it would be easy to remove.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP20*
> 
> How can anyone be excited about these acer gaming monitor when that ugly predator logo is staring you in the face. I'm curious if it would be easy to remove.


I think most can agree that aesthetics are not the primary concern for these monitors, they can be ugly as sin, but if the panel performs admirably and has no BLB and really tamed IPS glow characteristics, then that is all that matters.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP20*
> 
> How can anyone be excited about these acer gaming monitor when that ugly predator logo is staring you in the face. I'm curious if it would be easy to remove.


Well, imagine that some people like this logo, like me or, like me, don't care about looks that much (I do, but I think both look good enough and match my RIG) if quality and price are good enough.

So yea, I am excited for new XB because I love it looks, but I will grab PG if quality will be bad. Same with PG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think most can agree that aesthetics are not the primary concern for these monitors, they can be ugly as sin, but if the panel performs admirably and has no BLB and really tamed IPS glow characteristics, then that is all that matters.


That is correct


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Again, for the 3rd or 4th time now, my argument is not that no such advantage exists. I have said from the first post that having a higher refresh rate gives some advantage. What I've been calling into question this entire time is the degree of said advantage. I feel that on average people are blowing this advantage way out of proportion, and that the product is being advertised as an important piece of equipment to own if you want to be competitive. I think this is very silly and untrue. The original post I quoted, which started this entire silly argument, was someone talking about the competitive advantage this monitor would give.
> 
> I've reiterated this point in almost every post I've made, yet people continue to quote those words, and then claim my argument is that higher refresh rate is either not noticeable at all or that it gives no benefit whatsoever. I've never said either of those things. Not once.


Some games 144hz doesn't make as a big of a difference in in regards to player performance and competitiveness. For CS:GO though i literally cannot play on 60hz, i'm an LEM and with 60hz i'd play like a gold nova. 144hz also just makes general usage a more pleasant experience with desktop use being much smoother and easier on the eyes because of it. That said, i have been toying with the idea of getting an AMVA monitor, but its a really tough decision to abandon 144hz. There is the Eizo 120hz monitor but its fairly old now, still demands a premium, and the QC for it is hit or miss. The newer BenQ is 144hz AMVA, but its 21:9 and only 1080p for that matter, while also coming with a 2000:1 contrast ratio which is pretty weak for modern VAs. I guess sacrifices had to be made, and i would be totally fine with 2000:1 static contrast, but it has to be either 1080p 144hz, or 1440p 144hz. Why they went for an overpriced 35" ultrawide with a low pixel density is beyond me.


----------



## Merranza

The dilemma is terrible for me too. 144hz with the 279Q or 100hz with the 348Q...

The resolution, the form factor... everything is in favor of the 348Q except that 100hz. I have to figure out what weighs in more...

If only Asus could squeeze in 20 more hz in that 348Q by some miracle since DP 1.2 is maxed out







Ah it's nice to dream...


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> The dilemma is terrible for me too. 144hz with the 279Q or 100hz with the 348Q...
> 
> The resolution, the form factor... everything is in favor of the 348Q except that 100hz. I have to figure out what weighs in more...
> 
> If only Asus could squeeze in 20 more hz in that 348Q by some miracle since DP 1.2 is maxed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah it's nice to dream...


Its easy for me. I had a 120hz 1080p TN and then switched to my current 1440p PLS and overall have liked the higher resolution better. But at the same time after 2.5 years on my PB278Q I'm ready for something new. Keeping the same resolution but with a much higher refresh rate isn't going to do that for me. We aren't quite there yet with proper 4k displays for gaming so the ultra-wide 348Q with 100hz and Gsync is a no brainer.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Its easy for me. I had a 120hz 1080p TN and then switched to my current 1440p PLS and overall have liked the higher resolution better. But at the same time after 2.5 years on my PB278Q I'm ready for something new. Keeping the same resolution but with a much higher refresh rate isn't going to do that for me. We aren't quite there yet with proper 4k displays for gaming so the ultra-wide 348Q with 100hz and Gsync is a no brainer.


I hear you. They better not release a 21:9 1440p GSync 144hz 6 months afteror I'll be really angry


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> The dilemma is terrible for me too. 144hz with the 279Q or 100hz with the 348Q...
> 
> The resolution, the form factor... everything is in favor of the 348Q except that 100hz. I have to figure out what weighs in more...
> 
> If only Asus could squeeze in 20 more hz in that 348Q by some miracle since DP 1.2 is maxed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah it's nice to dream...


Well, for me is easy. 34" is just too wide for comfort gaming. People like to say "immersion" but I don't see immersion in need of constantly having to move my eyes from edge to edge of the screen to see whats there and loosing at same time what is in the middle. After few hour of gaming like that it starts to be quite hard for your eyes and tiresome. I much more prefer to have a screen that I can see as a whole without streching my eyeballs like crazy or spinning my head.

Well, just my point of view. But I tried widescreen 34" yesterday in my friends house and I have to say- it looks great at first glance (really nice!) and when you look from behind guy who is playing- it looks awesome, but when you sit in front of it on desk, close- it is just dam tiresome for me. Playing Witcher 3 on it made me move my eyeballs constantly just so I can be able to use this screen because I want to see what it shows. But it was so irritating for me.

27" is maximum for me on desk where I can just see whole picture and look on it comfortable. Immersion kicks better for me when I can fall in what I see in screen without all the time trying to catch edges which in the end break more immersion then bring. 34" and up is just too big hassle and after 2 hours I found myself only looking at middle and around anyway only so this whole wide screen thing was in the end pointless for me. Also UI is too spread in some games.

Maybe it is cool for racing games. I wouldn't want to strech my eyeballs that much in RPGs (where there is so much to see, look at, views etc) or FPS games. Nada. Epeen but not functional (my opinion only).

Well, tested- didn't like. Grabbing 27"







. 34" is just overpried overkill for me.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, for me is easy. 34" is just too wide for comfort gaming. People like to say "immersion" but I don't see immersion in need of constantly having to move my eyes from edge to edge of the screen to see whats there and loosing at same time what is in the middle. After few hour of gaming like that it starts to be quite hard for your eyes and tiresome. I much more prefer to have a screen that I can see as a whole without streching my eyeballs like crazy or spinning my head.
> 
> Well, just my point of view. But I tried widescreen 34" yesterday in my friends house and I have to say- it looks great at first glance (really nice!) and when you look from behind guy who is playing- it looks awesome, but when you sit in front of it on desk, close- it is just dam tiresome for me. Playing Witcher 3 on it made me move my eyeballs constantly just so I can be able to use this screen because I want to see what it shows. But it was so irritating for me.
> 
> 27" is maximum for me on desk where I can just see whole picture and look on it comfortable. Immersion kicks better for me when I can fall in what I see in screen without all the time trying to catch edges which in the end break more immersion then bring. 34" and up is just too big hassle and after 2 hours I found myself only looking at middle and around anyway only so this whole wide screen thing was in the end pointless for me. Also UI is too spread in some games.
> 
> Maybe it is cool for racing games. I wouldn't want to strech my eyeballs that much in RPGs (where there is so much to see, look at, views etc) or FPS games. Nada. Epeen but not functional (my opinion only).
> 
> Well, tested- didn't like. Grabbing 27"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 34" is just overpried overkill for me.


Thats too bad that your smaller desk limits you to a 27". I'd get a bigger desk. This is another reason I game with a xbox one controller. I can sit back and relax and put my feet up. Not sitting up stiff and at 90 degree using kb/m.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, for me is easy. 34" is just too wide for comfort gaming. People like to say "immersion" but I don't see immersion in need of constantly having to move my eyes from edge to edge of the screen to see whats there and loosing at same time what is in the middle. After few hour of gaming like that it starts to be quite hard for your eyes and tiresome. I much more prefer to have a screen that I can see as a whole without streching my eyeballs like crazy or spinning my head.
> 
> Well, just my point of view. But I tried widescreen 34" yesterday in my friends house and I have to say- it looks great at first glance (really nice!) and when you look from behind guy who is playing- it looks awesome, but when you sit in front of it on desk, close- it is just dam tiresome for me. Playing Witcher 3 on it made me move my eyeballs constantly just so I can be able to use this screen because I want to see what it shows. But it was so irritating for me.
> 
> 27" is maximum for me on desk where I can just see whole picture and look on it comfortable. Immersion kicks better for me when I can fall in what I see in screen without all the time trying to catch edges which in the end break more immersion then bring. 34" and up is just too big hassle and after 2 hours I found myself only looking at middle and around anyway only so this whole wide screen thing was in the end pointless for me. Also UI is too spread in some games.
> 
> Maybe it is cool for racing games. I wouldn't want to strech my eyeballs that much in RPGs (where there is so much to see, look at, views etc) or FPS games. Nada. Epeen but not functional (my opinion only).
> 
> Well, tested- didn't like. Grabbing 27"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 34" is just overpried overkill for me.


My view as well. Losing 44-65 Hz and going with slower pixels isn't worth the small trade-off of a little extra view on either side. All that does it push your HUD items out of quick glance area. 16:9 get's ragged on too much, it's actually a pretty well rounded aspect ratio.


----------



## Merranza

I think it really depends on how far you sit from your screen. Some people like to sit really close to their monitor or even lean forward toward their displays/have not a lot of depth to their desk and might find that 34 inches is too big. I personally like to sit back comfortably in my chair and my monitor is already a good 2-3 feet away from me.

HUD position might be weird a bit at first I agree but I'm sure I'll love it for movie watching and coding on top of gaming.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I think it really depends on how far you sit from your screen. Some people like to sit really close to their monitor or even lean forward toward their displays/have not a lot of depth to their desk and might find that 34 inches is too big. I personally like to sit back comfortably in my chair and my monitor is already a good 2-3 feet away from me.
> 
> HUD position might be weird a bit at first I agree but I'm sure I'll love it for movie watching and coding on top of gaming.


I find that leaning forward allows me to hone in my concentration whilst playing games. To compensate for it my desk has a depth of over 30".


----------



## Searchofsub

Thanks for the resoonse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The two 980s in SLI would be the better performers by a fairly good margin IF SLI is working properly in the game you're playing. Thing with dual card setups is your performance in games won't be consistent, getting the single most powerful card would avoid any SLI problems. Don't let that steer you away from a good deal, if you can get two 980s for $700 vs a single 980 ti do it. You'll be getting on average 10% more frames at stock clocks vs an oced 980 ti, and can probably widen that gap to 20%~ if you OC the 980s.


Thanks for the reply. Would 620W PSU be enough for 2x 980 strix? If not, how much power would you recommend with a little bit of headroom leftover - I always prefer to have more than enough power left over for all electronics. Thanks,


----------



## Searchofsub

Does anyone know release date for PG27AQ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Thats too bad that your smaller desk limits you to a 27". I'd get a bigger desk. This is another reason I game with a xbox one controller. I can sit back and relax and put my feet up. Not sitting up stiff and at 90 degree using kb/m.


My desk is enough for 34" easly (it terms of wide and general place). I have place easly for 27" screen and 24" next to it (my favourite set up for everyday life). That is not a point. When you game with keyboard and mouse you have those items on your desk (some also have soundbar/dolby etc), you also need to place your forearms on your desk (some people need to place the whole, sam people only hands, some half forearms, depends), also keyboard and mousepad are getting your space.

Also stand of this monitor is quite wide- it has two legs reaching quite to front and shorter leg behind it that also take some space from the wall (of course you can place it on wall, but I don't like it for gaming monitor). All in all- hardware on desk and monitor big like that with wide stand takes place. That also limits how far you can sit from such monitor since you NEED to place your hands on you keyboard/mouse all the time. Now for me best distance between my head and monitor is about 60-70 cm. 24/27" is just perfect for it. 34" monitor which has about 82 cm wide is coming out of my field of view. I would have to sit like 100 cm from it for comfort playing at least, but that would couse I lot of problems:

1. UI, inventrory, journal, subtitles, gathering- in 1440p it would be too small for me too see it from such distance (possible but dam tiresome and I not comfortable at all!). Means that when I explore I relax 100 cm from screen but eacch time I need to read something, see something small, look for something in game that is hidden etc I have to constantly reach or move closer to screen, which is tiresome and make its size pointless. In RPGs especially- constant back-foward, back-foward in few hour gaming session is not good at all.
2. HUD is too small, all over the screen.
3. Dialogues (depeding on games font) can be quite tiresom to read comfortable from such distance on such screen.
4. I would have to have like 100 cm deep desk to having place to place my forearms, keyboard and mouse pad just for being able to sit comfortable 100 cm from monitor itself on my chair.

I tested it and it doesn't matter how big desk you have (100 cm deep desk is monster that is just too big imo)- monitor like that couse a lot of problems in RPGs, RTS, dialogue/story/read heavy games, inventory games, seeking/logic games. I could only find racing games being awesome on it. And of course watching movie, but I have 55" 4K TV for movies so pointless. Just much more small but important problems in long run than it is worth imo. Of course- each to his own, that is only my opinion and impressions after testing it.


----------



## petek480

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Thanks for the resoonse.
> Thanks for the reply. Would 620W PSU be enough for 2x 980 strix? If not, how much power would you recommend with a little bit of headroom leftover - I always prefer to have more than enough power left over for all electronics. Thanks,


Use this http://www.evga.com/power-meter/

Its a power meter thing by evga, you answer some questions about your computer specs and it'll recommend you power supplies, even if you dont like evga stuff its a cool little tool to see about how much power you'll need.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Thanks for the resoonse.
> Thanks for the reply. Would 620W PSU be enough for 2x 980 strix? If not, how much power would you recommend with a little bit of headroom leftover - I always prefer to have more than enough power left over for all electronics. Thanks,


http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-980-sli-review,4.html

446 Watts for System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress with an SLI 980 system, that's not accounting for any overclocks, so with some OC maybe around 500 watts, a solid 650 watt PSU will be PLENTY. If that 620 watt is of good quality it'll be fine.


----------



## xarot

My PG279Q has been shipped today. Expecting it to arrive on Monday at the latest.

I really hope I'll get a good one like I did with PG278Q. My MG279Q was a complete fiasco.

They still have two in stock









http://www.jimms.fi/en/Product/Show/115002/pg279q/asus-27-swift-pg279q-ips-pelimonitori-wqhd-165hz-g


----------



## mattg

best review to watch on this vsing the ips predator?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> best review to watch on this vsing the ips predator?


There are no reviews on this monitor vs the Acer XB270HU yet, because it hasn't been released. But when TFT central gets the monitor they will most likely make a very detailed review. Check out their site if you haven't.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> There are no reviews on this monitor vs the Acer XB270HU yet, because it hasn't been released. But when TFT central gets the monitor they will most likely make a very detailed review. Check out their site if you haven't.


legend ill keep an eye out.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My PG279Q has been shipped today. Expecting it to arrive on Monday at the latest.
> 
> I really hope I'll get a good one like I did with PG278Q. My MG279Q was a complete fiasco.
> 
> They still have two in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jimms.fi/en/Product/Show/115002/pg279q/asus-27-swift-pg279q-ips-pelimonitori-wqhd-165hz-g


Exciting stuff! Can't wait to hear some user feedback from someone who had the PG278Q.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My PG279Q has been shipped today. Expecting it to arrive on Monday at the latest.
> 
> I really hope I'll get a good one like I did with PG278Q. My MG279Q was a complete fiasco.
> 
> They still have two in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jimms.fi/en/Product/Show/115002/pg279q/asus-27-swift-pg279q-ips-pelimonitori-wqhd-165hz-g


Oh, that's great news. Don't forget to keep us posted. I'm expecting mine the 22 October unless they change the date again.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Does anyone know release date for PG27AQ?


21st November according to Scan who told me their prices and dates were accurate.


----------



## mrgamer81

Mine has been shipped today, should arrive tomorrow.







just hope it's pixel perfect


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Mine has been shipped today, should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just hope it's pixel perfect


Great! Keep us posted and test it well


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Great! Keep us posted and test it well


will do that


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Mine has been shipped today, should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just hope it's pixel perfect


Where did you order from?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Does anyone know release date for PG27AQ?


21 November


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Where did you order from?


hi. A webshop i Denmark, called proshop.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My desk is enough for 34" easly (it terms of wide and general place). I have place easly for 27" screen and 24" next to it (my favourite set up for everyday life). That is not a point. When you game with keyboard and mouse you have those items on your desk (some also have soundbar/dolby etc), you also need to place your forearms on your desk (some people need to place the whole, sam people only hands, some half forearms, depends), also keyboard and mousepad are getting your space.
> 
> Also stand of this monitor is quite wide- it has two legs reaching quite to front and shorter leg behind it that also take some space from the wall (of course you can place it on wall, but I don't like it for gaming monitor). All in all- hardware on desk and monitor big like that with wide stand takes place. That also limits how far you can sit from such monitor since you NEED to place your hands on you keyboard/mouse all the time. Now for me best distance between my head and monitor is about 60-70 cm. 24/27" is just perfect for it. 34" monitor which has about 82 cm wide is coming out of my field of view. I would have to sit like 100 cm from it for comfort playing at least, but that would couse I lot of problems:
> 
> 1. UI, inventrory, journal, subtitles, gathering- in 1440p it would be too small for me too see it from such distance (possible but dam tiresome and I not comfortable at all!). Means that when I explore I relax 100 cm from screen but eacch time I need to read something, see something small, look for something in game that is hidden etc I have to constantly reach or move closer to screen, which is tiresome and make its size pointless. In RPGs especially- constant back-foward, back-foward in few hour gaming session is not good at all.
> 2. HUD is too small, all over the screen.
> 3. Dialogues (depeding on games font) can be quite tiresom to read comfortable from such distance on such screen.
> 4. I would have to have like 100 cm deep desk to having place to place my forearms, keyboard and mouse pad just for being able to sit comfortable 100 cm from monitor itself on my chair.
> 
> I tested it and it doesn't matter how big desk you have (100 cm deep desk is monster that is just too big imo)- monitor like that couse a lot of problems in RPGs, RTS, dialogue/story/read heavy games, inventory games, seeking/logic games. I could only find racing games being awesome on it. And of course watching movie, but I have 55" 4K TV for movies so pointless. Just much more small but important problems in long run than it is worth imo. Of course- each to his own, that is only my opinion and impressions after testing it.


I can understand desktop use being a pain trying to read the text at that distance. I only game on my rig. Have other device's for internet browsing etc.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> hi. A webshop i Denmark, called proshop. 4 left in stock


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> hi. A webshop i Denmark, called proshop. 4 left in stock


Why have you quoted yourself?


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Why have you quoted yourself?


no idea


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> no idea


Sounds like the are releasing a small batch initially to see if there any problems before mass release. Hope its all good for you







Guess we will all be getting them soon.

The pics on this unboxing dont show too much glow or bleed.

http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Sounds like the are releasing a small batch initially to see if there any problems before mass release. Hope its all good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we will all be getting them soon.
> 
> The pics on this unboxing dont show too much glow or bleed.
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html


i hope, i can take a little bleed, but if i finde even one dead pixels, it's going back.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Sounds like the are releasing a small batch initially to see if there any problems before mass release. Hope its all good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we will all be getting them soon.
> 
> The pics on this unboxing dont show too much glow or bleed.
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.se/Monitorer/vi-packar-upp-asus-swift-pg279-ips-165-hz-g-sync-pa-menyn.html


Only a few pictures but very promising.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> i hope, i can take a little bleed, but if i finde even one dead pixels, it's going back.


Yeah i agree on dead pixels. I got a new 25 inch AOC side monitor the other day and it too has relatively high IPS glow but no BLB or dead pixels. It seem to be a compromise taken on the latest generation of IPS pannels but i can deal with it (It glows more than my 2 year old Dell). It just makes the screen not quite so desirable when viewing from wide angles as the glow becomes more prevalent. I think the new ROG will be a similar level of glow as the AOC.

Otherwise the AOC 25" 2560x1440 is a cracking side monitor btw. Really like the PPI compared to my old 1080 side monitor.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Yeah i agree on dead pixels. I got a new 25 inch AOC side monitor the other day and it too has relatively high IPS glow but no BLB or dead pixels. It seem to be a compromise taken on the latest generation of IPS pannels but i can deal with it (It glows more than my 2 year old Dell). It just makes the screen not quite so desirable when viewing from wide angles as the glow becomes more prevalent. I think the new ROG will be a similar level of glow as the AOC.
> 
> Otherwise the AOC 25" 2560x1440 is a cracking side monitor btw. Really like the PPI compared to my old 1080 side monitor.


i haven't been lucky with the monitors i bought. The Asus pg278q never did finde one without dead or stuck pixel. Than i tried Acer xb270hu, 5 of them and all with dead pixels. So now, will see how is my luck with this one.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> i haven't been lucky with the monitors i bought. The Asus pg278q never did finde one without dead or stuck pixel. Than i tried Acer xb270hu, 5 of them and all with dead pixels. So now, will see how is my luck with this one.


That's insane and goes to show that AU Optronics rushed the panels out.


----------



## SapowiTz

Just got mine today! Got it from ProShop in Denmark! Live a few kilometers from the shop!









Well I think its awesome... no dead pixels or whatsoever! Pretty happy with it!









Billede09-10-1520.48.59.jpg 1576k .jpg file


Billede09-10-1520.49.14.jpg 1344k .jpg file


Billede09-10-1520.49.40.jpg 1425k .jpg file


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Just got mine today! Got it from ProShop in Denmark! Live a few kilometers from the shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think its awesome... no dead pixels or whatsoever! Pretty happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1520.48.59.jpg 1576k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1520.49.14.jpg 1344k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1520.49.40.jpg 1425k .jpg file


Looks awesome. Could you take some pictures of a black screen in a very dark room to show any kind of glow/BLB issues it has? If it doesn't have too many this is definitely the next monitor I get.


----------



## xg4m3

The hype is real








Take more pictures, test it, play some fast paced games, i don't know, do something


----------



## SapowiTz

Here you go! Just to clarify... its look terrible enhanced on the picture! But you proberly know that!









Billede09-10-1521.06.46.jpg 1270k .jpg file


Well I just test out many different games right now! Im real stunned about this monitor (Note: Went from a cheap ASUS 27" 1920x1080p 60Hz Monitor to this, so I proberly get hyped over everything!
So far I love it!!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Here you go! Just to clarify... its look terrible enhanced on the picture! But you proberly know that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1521.06.46.jpg 1270k .jpg file


Use the picture embed function when commenting here on OCN. It is this one: .


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Just got mine today! Got it from ProShop in Denmark! Live a few kilometers from the shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think its awesome... no dead pixels or whatsoever! Pretty happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1520.48.59.jpg 1576k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1520.49.14.jpg 1344k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1520.49.40.jpg 1425k .jpg file


It seems to me that the left portion of the screen has a yellow tint to it, as is evidenced on the blue background of this forum.


----------



## Malorne

Hey new guy here, just created an account so i could see the pics.







Anyway, i converted the prices to euro from that Finnish and that Danish site you guys posted earlier and it comes out to ~950 euros ouch!







I guess we'll have to wait for Amazon.de stock to get it at around 850 in Europe. (buying from Greece btw)


----------



## SapowiTz

Sure I will! Thanks buddy!









Btw. sorry for the sloppy image quality! Used the iPhone Camera and the light conditions is terrible in my "Man Cave"


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Here you go! Just to clarify... its look terrible enhanced on the picture! But you proberly know that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billede09-10-1521.06.46.jpg 1270k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Well I just test out many different games right now! Im real stunned about this monitor (Note: Went from a cheap ASUS 27" 1920x1080p 60Hz Monitor to this, so I proberly get hyped over everything!
> So far I love it!!


+rep (not that it matters at all, but whatever)

I'm excited for you as well







. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zerrius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Here you go! Just to clarify... its look terrible enhanced on the picture! But you proberly know that!


man. that's awesome. how much was it in denmark? i hope i'm gonna see it in germany soon, either this or the xb271hu


----------



## SapowiTz

According to XE.com I've paid 1,064.19 USD for it! We got a lot of taxes! Thats not gonna be your price


----------



## Metros

Is it me or does that have bad backlight bleed


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is it me or does that have bad backlight bleed


It is most likely overexaggerated by the camera, but yeah. The top right in particular is just a massive amount of backlight bleed for such an expensive panel, even after you compensate for the overexposure of the photograph.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> According to XE.com I've paid 1,064.19 USD for it! We got a lot of taxes! Thats not gonna be your price


Paid about the same as me, would have been 1150 USD if I didn't change my order. That backlight bleed looks awful but I'm reserving judgement until I get mine.


----------



## fjaeger

Can you disable the red LEDs in the base?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Can you disable the red LEDs in the base?


I don't have the monitor yet myself, but I'm pretty sure you can turn it off.

https://youtu.be/MZVhLAPrSKU?t=257


----------



## Lorenceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> So far I love it!!


Thanks for the pictures.








Could you please let us know what your GPU clocks do while it's running in 120, 144 and 165Hz when it's not running a game? IE showing your desktop? Do they throttle down to low 2D levels or remain at high 3D levels?


----------



## sdmf74

Anandtech announcement for us in the USA. Not new news I know but did I read correctly someone here has one already?
I guess the good thing about us having to wait till November is we will get to see how QC is before buying.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> It is most likely overexaggerated by the camera, but yeah. The top right in particular is just a massive amount of backlight bleed for such an expensive panel, even after you compensate for the overexposure of the photograph.


The panel is identical to that used in the Acer HU, so it will have all the same issues.


----------



## Malinkadink

I take it that is a picture of the monitor at 100% brightness? Yeah the camera overexposes the bleed/glow, but as Vega said the panel is the same and will display the same characteristics as the XB270HU. Really wish they just slapped an A-TW polarizer to eliminate almost all glow, these things would fly off the shelves.


----------



## Kamrooz

Hmmm...Any info regarding the Asus yet in terms of Gamut? Tested a XB270HU personally and found the monitor to be AMAZING. Returned it cause I wanted the HDMI input of the pg279q and higher refresh rate. After reading and actually looking at images of the XB271HU...Might go that route as long as it has the HDMI with the 100% SRGB coverage. If the Asus has the same coverage, will make it a tough choice for me. Can't find any info regarding it anywhere =*(.


----------



## Pragmatist

Random question: Has anyone attempted to modify the gameplus crosshairs, as in shape colour and size?


----------



## SapowiTz

Lorenceo: Heres a pic going from 60hz to 144hz ... definitely somethings going on! 

On a Asus GTX 980ti OC 6gb Card

Went from 144hz to 120hz! Now it downclocks just fine!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Lorenceo: Heres a pic going from 60hz to 144hz ... definitely somethings going on!
> 
> On a Asus GTX 980ti OC 6gb Card
> 
> Went from 144hz to 120hz! Now it downclocks just fine!


You must be the only person that have the PG279Q atm, lol. How's the 165hz refresh rate, as in is there any noticeable difference to 144hz in your opinion?

Also, are you happy with your purchase, is it what you expected?


----------



## Shadowarez

Give it a week or 2 thats bout the time it took for og swift to develop issues and let users stress new 165hz see if the monitor implodes lol.

Goodluck everyone who got one lets prey asus made something worth buying instead if damming the company to a eternal pit in hell for sucking and ruining ppls hopes at getting what they pay for.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Lorenceo: Heres a pic going from 60hz to 144hz ... definitely somethings going on!
> 
> On a Asus GTX 980ti OC 6gb Card
> 
> Went from 144hz to 120hz! Now it downclocks just fine!


Could you do some pictures with black-background games running? Thanks!


----------



## SapowiTz

Pragmatist: I cant tell the difference between 144 and 165hz and thats the reason I dont use 165hz (oc nessecary for this) ... I just dont see a reason to push it and maybe shorten the lifespan if I cant tell the difference ?

Im very happi with my purchase, but yes... There are minor flaws like the upper right edge bleed problem, but my own experience is that I never bought a flaw-free monitor... Always something....
Im keeping this as i really cant see the bleed in use (only total black scenarios) which would be like max 1-2% of the usage, and I really have to look out for it! Just played some Soma and didnt even notice it... And thats a dark game!

just comes down to how picky you are!


----------



## SapowiTz

Heres me playing some Star Wars Battlefront open beta on it

Captured with a Logitech C920 1080p cam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmnxLL-0jfY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Pragmatist: I cant tell the difference between 144 and 165hz and thats the reason I dont use 165hz (oc nessecary for this) ... I just dont see a reason to push it and maybe shorten the lifespan if I cant tell the difference ?
> 
> Im very happi with my purchase, but yes... There are minor flaws like the upper right edge bleed problem, but my own experience is that I never bought a flaw-free monitor... Always something....
> Im keeping this as i really cant see the bleed in use (only total black scenarios) which would be like max 1-2% of the usage, and I really have to look out for it! Just played some Soma and didnt even notice it... And thats a dark game!
> 
> just comes down to how picky you are!


one question.

the backlight bleed is yellowish or white?

tell me somethink about the panel quality (color/contrast/pixel inversion)


----------



## SapowiTz

Obrigado:

Im not like an expert at all, so im gonna answear as informative as possible

Backlight bleed is whiteish .... not yellow at all!
As far as quality besides the small amount of bleed Im experincing is superior! Crystal clear and dosent seem to be any pixel inversion (never seen it real-life but pictures only)

No horizontal lines or whatsoever ... look pretty flawless and crystal clear to me! Colors have been covered here http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/asus-rog-pg279q-p28671/test.html


----------



## Obrigado

ok great!


----------



## mrgamer81

Here is mine, dont think this is dead pixel, but looks like dirt stuck, just like the Acer xb270hu the panel is very dirty, and also found scratches on it


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Here is mine, dont think this is dead pixel, but looks like dirt stuck, just like the Acer xb270hu the panel is very dirty, and also found scratches on it


Oh God, it's happening again! This feels like the Groundhog day


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Oh god it's happening again! This feels like the Groundhog day


mad right now, paying 950euro for this crap. Back in the box, and i am not going to buy any of the asus monitors or acer.


----------



## timd78

Just wait for it the second batch and get one from amazon and keep returning till you get a good one imo. Thats my plan if i get unlucky.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> mad right now, paying 950euro for this crap. Back in the box, and i am not going to buy any of the asus monitors or acer.


This makes me so angry. Nowadays it doesn't matter how much you pay, quality control is nonexistent. One would think that Asus would check these kind of premium products for usual defects before shipping, especially when it's much more expensive than Acer.









Too bad selection of 1440p IPS G-Sync monitors is so small, I'd love to have one from Dell. I don't want to buy Acer or Asus but right now there's no choice.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Here is mine, dont think this is dead pixel, but looks like dirt stuck, just like the Acer xb270hu the panel is very dirty, and also found scratches on it


Well, I am sorry to hear it but on the other hand I knew it will happen and all those people saying "ASUS QC so good, so better then Acer bla bla bla" can now see- monitor will have same issues as first XB- because it uses same panel. I think we will see such issues to less degree then before but as long as they use same panel- you can't get rid off them.

How did you check this btw? You put white/black background and look for dead pixels? I ask to know how to test properly mine.

I can be blind but I don't see any "dirt" unless this whole picture is a dirt but then I would love to see comparions to non-dirt picture so I can also spot it when I will recive mine.

Thanks for keeping us updated







. I hope you will get better after RMA

Well, if Asus wil have same problems/issues like Acer I don't see point of paying more for PG than for XB.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> This makes me so angry. Nowadays it doesn't matter how much you pay, quality control is nonexistent. One would think that Asus would check these kind of premium products for usual defects before shipping, especially when it's much more expensive than Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad selection of 1440p IPS G-Sync monitors is so small, I'd love to have one from Dell. I don't want to buy Acer or Asus but right now there's no choice.


i had never so many problems with monitors, but when i started buying these gaming monitors, nothing but problems. . I think, as soon it's branded for gaming, they think, they can sell crap to people, just like lot of the gaming crap on the market.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I am sorry to hear it but on the other hand I knew it will happen and all those people saying "ASUS QC so good, so better then Acer bla bla bla" can now see- monitor will have same issues as first XB- because it uses same panel. I think we will see such issues to less degree then before but as long as they use same panel- you can't get rid off them.
> 
> How did you check btw this. You put white/black background and look for pixels. I can be blind but I don't see any "dirt" unless this whole picture is a dirt but then I would love to see comparions to non-dirt picture so I can also spot it when I will recive mine.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope you will get better after RMA


hi, sorry for the bad pic, it's phone pic, but yeah as soon u get yours, just put white background, and u will see all the dark pixels or dirt. Easy to see, took me few sec to finde this one.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Oh god it's happening again! This feels like the Groundhog day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad right now, paying 950euro for this crap. Back in the box, and i am not going to buy any of the asus monitors or acer.
Click to expand...

Man, that's really crap. Are you going to choose a different monitor?


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Man, that's really crap. Are you going to choose a different monitor?


think so, but not 100% sure







thinking about getting a nice ips monitor from Dell or pls from Samsung and be happy, hehe


----------



## Lorenceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Lorenceo: Heres a pic going from 60hz to 144hz ... definitely somethings going on! ]


Thanks heaps for that.








Looks like the same thing my PG278Q did. GPU would idle fine on 120Hz, but anything above that meant the GPU (GTX 980) would run 3D clocks all the time. Said PG278Q died after 10 months. Replaced it with an MG279Q which was great in all respects (144Hz 2D clocks as expected, no dead/stuck pixels, minimal blacklight bleed) except for when it returned from sleep it'd cause all windows to resize. Returned that, awaiting something else to replace it or for ASUS to sort out the firmware/drivers for the MG279Q.

On the resizing note, if your computer turns the display off due to being idle does it come back on as expected? No resolution/window resizing?


----------



## deredox

The price of the XB270HU @ amazon.de is lower then the ROG Swift....? wow might pull the trigger...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> The price of the XB270HU @ amazon.de is lower then the ROG Swift....? wow might pull the trigger...


I will say this it way: if design/look is not important to you, I would try my luck with old XB as it is basicelly same monitor as new PG and XB and most likely you will encounter same/less problems with it than with first banch of new PGs. You can alsways send it back/refund if you find dirt/dead pixels on it.

Bleeding as we can see is normal for this panel anyway.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will say this it way: if design/look is not important to you, I would try my luck with old XB as it is basicelly same monitor as new PG and XB and most likely you will encounter same/less problems with it than with first banch of new PGs. You can alsways send it back/refund if you find dirt/dead pixels on it.
> 
> Bleeding as we can see is normal for this panel anyway.


i have used a Dell U2713HM so i am very used to bleeding. But this is probably not the best time to buy a monitor for me. Going abroad for 5 months in 4 months...might aswell wait to see what is available after i return.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Man, that's really crap. Are you going to choose a different monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> think so, but not 100% sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about getting a nice ips monitor from Dell or pls from Samsung and be happy, hehe
Click to expand...

Well, if you're considering going back to other IPS monitors (the majority of which are 60 Hz), maybe you should consider buying a high-end 4K monitor, since 950 euros will buy you that. If i were in the market for a 60 Hz "IPS" monitor with 950 euros to spend, i'd probably get the BL3201PT or one of the new Freesync Samsung PLS 4K monitors, assuming they had minimal PLS glow.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, if you're considering going back to other IPS monitors (the majority of which are 60 Hz), maybe you should consider buying a high-end 4K monitor, since 950 euros will buy you that. If i were in the market for a 60 Hz "IPS" monitor with 950 euros to spend, i'd probably get the BL3201PT or one of the new Freesync Samsung PLS 4K monitors, assuming they had minimal PLS glow.


yeah, that benq one sure does look like a good monitor, can see it cost about 50euro more for me. Sure would like to see, how games look on that one


----------



## Benny89

I would gladly buy other monitor 1440p IPS with G-Sync, but only Asus and Acer have one right now so I have no other choice. I would take 1440p 75Hz with G-sync anytime.

Ow, well, there are still not available in my country so I am gonna wait and read PG impressions here and then wait for XB to get comparsion. So far PG looks like old XB with new shell ^^.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would gladly buy other monitor 1440p IPS with G-Sync, but only Asus and Acer have one right now so I have no other choice. I would take 1440p 75Hz with G-sync anytime.
> 
> Ow, well, there are still not available in my country so I am gonna wait and read PG impressions here and then wait for XB to get comparsion. So far PG looks like old XB with new shell ^^.


The store I ordered it from which is called Komplett has a 45 days return policy. Had that in mind for the first time just incase i happen to get a monitor with too many issues. Don't expect the XB271HU to be any different than this one, though. It'll be a hit or miss just like the XB270HU.

NCIX has the XB271HU up for pre-order btw. http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27in-33-118288.htm


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The store I ordered it from which is called Komplett has a 45 days return policy. Had that in mind for the first time just incase i happen to get a monitor with too many issues. Don't expect the XB271HU to be any different than this one, though. It'll be a hit or miss just like the XB270HU.
> 
> NCIX has the XB271HU up for pre-order btw. http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27in-33-118288.htm


I dont rmb the XB271HU having any speaker.

Pls dont, I dont need speaker from the monitor.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I dont rmb the XB271HU having any speaker.
> 
> Pls dont, I dont need speaker from the monitor.


It does have speakers and that price appeas to be a placeholder. there's no way Acer would price this over $1000 when the Asus is $799.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I dont rmb the XB271HU having any speaker.
> 
> Pls dont, I dont need speaker from the monitor.


I am actually not sure if it has speakers, but I imagine it does. All I know is that it looks really good, and that it now basically rivals the Asus PG279Q with its new design.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Oh God, it's happening again! This feels like the Groundhog day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> mad right now, paying 950euro for this crap. Back in the box, and i am not going to buy any of the asus monitors or acer.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> This makes me so angry. Nowadays it doesn't matter how much you pay, quality control is nonexistent. One would think that Asus would check these kind of premium products for usual defects before shipping, especially when it's much more expensive than Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad selection of 1440p IPS G-Sync monitors is so small, I'd love to have one from Dell. I don't want to buy Acer or Asus but right now there's no choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hmmm ... you guys already know what I'm going to say ...









Who in the world would pay $800-$1000 for this crap ...









Long Live the overclockable "Glossy" Koreans ... their QC literally blows Asus/Acer out of the water









Samsung PLS =+/- LG IPS *>>>* AU Optronics























Next project, how to procure and mod/install a G-Sync module or wait for OLED to mature a bit more


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The store I ordered it from which is called Komplett has a 45 days return policy. Had that in mind for the first time just incase i happen to get a monitor with too many issues. Don't expect the XB271HU to be any different than this one, though. It'll be a hit or miss just like the XB270HU.
> 
> NCIX has the XB271HU up for pre-order btw. http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27in-33-118288.htm


Ow, new XB! Price looks like placeholder but nice to see it going pre-order, I hope soon we can see actual price and precise release date.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> It does have speakers and that price appeas to be a placeholder. there's no way Acer would price this over $1000 when the Asus is $799.


If it does have I just hope it can be turned off.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hmmm ... you guys already know what I'm going to say ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the world would pay $800-$1000 for this crap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Live the overclockable "Glossy" Koreans ... their QC literally blows Asus/Acer out of the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung PLS =+/- LG IPS *>>>* AU Optronics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next project, how to procure and mod/install a G-Sync module or wait for OLED to mature a bit more


I blame AU Optronics, Acer and Asus have no choice but to use these panels. What's most interesting is that AU Optronics was formed by the merger of Acer display technology and Unipac Optoelectronics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> If it does have I just hope it can be turned off.


A few sites state that it has two 2W speakers. No mention of turning them off but I'm sure you can.


----------



## Roelv

Speakers can be turned off with any monitor as far as I am aware, or just put the volume at 0. Anyway kinda useless to have speakers with such a monitor, anyone spending this much will have a better alternative than some 2W speakers.

Also, there aren't really any alternatives. Other IPS panels are just too slow and people here are looking for an upgrade instead of sticking with TN and/or 1080P. If you need a fast panel you need to ask yourself if this looks better than the TN alternatives while considering the QC issues, it just isn't fair to compare it to slower panels. If you just want a great looking panel, get a [email protected] VA or IPS panel that is not targeted at gamers.


----------



## Benny89

I really don't care about speakers in Acer XB. You can turn them off anyway or just don't use it.

Anyone else got PG?

I tried to look for some reviews but didn't find any yet. Any luck, guys?

Here is video by SapowiTZ showing bleed/glow of new PG: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0DlTbB0Vw


----------



## volcom91c

Some great news regarding the monitor. This guy was so nice to upload a video of a black image:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0DlTbB0Vw

IPS glow is there yes, but hardly any Bleed - if not any that I can see at least. And remember that images exaggerate the effect.
That was my main problem with the Acer crap (looking at you XB270HU >.>). I had 5 units and all them had terrible bleed.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I really don't care about speakers in Acer XB. You can turn them off anyway or just don't use it.
> 
> Anyone else got PG?
> 
> I tried to look for some reviews but didn't find any yet. Any luck, guys?
> 
> Here is video by SapowiTZ showing bleed/glow of new PG: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0DlTbB0Vw


Ups somebody else already posted.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I really don't care about speakers in Acer XB. You can turn them off anyway or just don't use it.
> 
> Anyone else got PG?
> 
> I tried to look for some reviews but didn't find any yet. Any luck, guys?
> 
> Here is video by SapowiTZ showing bleed/glow of new PG: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0DlTbB0Vw


Granted it's going to be different for every panel but his seems to be great. IPS glow seems to be inevitable but he has a great specimen right there. Can't wait to get mine, hopefully there isn't a delay. Work overpaid me too so I might be able to get my build earlier than expected just go to sort things out with payroll to see what they want to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Some great news regarding the monitor. This guy was so nice to upload a video of a black image:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0DlTbB0Vw
> 
> IPS glow is there yes, but hardly any Bleed - if not any that I can see at least. And remember that images exaggerate the effect.
> That was my main problem with the Acer crap (looking at you XB270HU >.>). I had 5 units and all them had terrible bleed.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ups somebody else already posted.


The person that posted it has been posting on this thread. Didn't you notice?


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Granted it's going to be different for every panel but his seems to be great. IPS glow seems to be inevitable but he has a great specimen right there. Can't wait to get mine, hopefully there isn't a delay. Work overpaid me too so I might be able to get my build earlier than expected just go to sort things out with payroll to see what they want to do.
> The person that posted it has been posting on this thread. Didn't you notice?


Actually I didn't







What a coincidence. Been looking for reviews and found his Battlefront video. Asked him to upload one with a black image.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Damn! That glow is really intrusive. More so than i expected.


----------



## Stars

thats actually some seriously horrible glow right there. The XB270HU I sold not long ago was like 10x better than this ****. Then again, I guess I had a lot of luck with the Acer. 1st unit was good enough for me to keep it. Was one of the first units too from the first delivery batch.

Granted I wasnt as close to the monitor when filming this as the guy from the link above, but my Acer still looks like 20x better in terms of glow. It did have some BLB however in the lower right corner and some in the upper right.

100% brightness looked like this:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B50weqL0jbOgVGNQbUNCbzNHYlk/view?usp=sharing

I guess Id return the monitor if I had same glow as the guy above.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> thats actually some seriously horrible glow right there. The XB270HU I sold not long ago was like 10x better than this ****. Then again, I guess I had a lot of luck with the Acer. 1st unit was good enough for me to keep it. Was one of the first units too from the first delivery batch.
> 
> Granted I wasnt as close to the monitor when filming this as the guy from the link above, but my Acer still looks like 20x better in terms of glow. It did have some BLB however in the lower right corner and some in the upper right.
> 
> 100% brightness looked like this:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B50weqL0jbOgVGNQbUNCbzNHYlk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> I guess Id return the monitor if I had same glow as the guy above.


Actually it isn't the ASUS just has glow. The video you posted has actual bleed. That is a difference. You can easily test it if you move around (like SapowiTZ did) and the glow disappears when you look at it directly. Glow is also blueish/greyish and bleed is yellow/brownish. I think that his ASUS would look better at the same position the screen is filmed in the video you posted. Also the person who filmed the acer has a better camera and settings (not sure about how this can affect the image).

EDIT: I just looked at an older IPS (No visible glow) I have through my iphone camera. It looks exactly like in SapowiTZ's video.


----------



## Stars

I agree it might be the case. Ye my Acer had a little blb, it didnt bother me though since everything else was good (no dust, stuck pixels etc).. His ROG indeed has very little to no BLB afaict.

I just hope its not one of those terrible units like ppl posted pics with Acers that had insane glow.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> I agree it might be the case. Ye my Acer had a little blb, it didnt bother me though since everything else was good (no dust, stuck pixels etc).. His ROG indeed has very little to no BLB afaict.
> 
> I just hope its not one of those terrible units like ppl posted pics with Acers that had insane glow.


Rather glow than bleeding or dead pixels to be honest.


----------



## freak27

I just want an IPS panel @144hz! Is it so much to ask? Who cares if it has 4-5-8ms of lag? I am not a pro player and honestly pro players might be just a few hundred worldwide.

Such a waste in my opinion. Just make beautiful panels with decent ms response time. People will buy it.

Im fed up!!!


----------



## Stars

@ guy who has the monitor already- did you notice any pixel inversion?


----------



## SapowiTz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @ guy who has the monitor already- did you notice any pixel inversion?


No, as mentioned earlier, not seen any kind of pixel inversion or horizontal lines as the PG278Q had









Heres another video of mouse movement: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJR5-iULTuU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Obrigado

fantastic SapowiTz

the bleed are whitish and not yellowish like the xb270h and the mg279q

the panel has been modified for sure.


----------



## Stars

thx @ Sapowitz- you mentioned the horizontal lines.

On my xl2411t I had horizontal lines under 120hz refresh rate, but not 144hz.

Just to be sure- could you please go through the refresh rates (100,120/144) looking at a grey image (which would make horizontal lines most visible) please?


----------



## kashim

sorry have some questions,this panel is more response then xb270hu or just likt it?i m competitive fps player(cs go global elite ),it s worth buy pg279q over pg278q for response time and reactivity?i have read xb270hu have 3ms more g2g response but less total input lag^^... in 1 online review i have read 165hz look worst then 144 can u or someone confirm this?


----------



## Stars

this is one of the things that can only be mesured in order to have a reliable information. You cant just feel a few milliseconds more or less of total latency.

waiting for a proper test from tft-c or prad is the only choice for what you want to know.

But my bet is- both acer 271 and asus 279 will have a slightly higher total latency due to HDMI input in the gsync v2 module, which means there is a scaler inside. Because 99% of hdmi devices only support max resolution of 1080p, thus it has to be scaled to a 1440p panel one way or another.

Now- the question is if the scaler only affects the hdmi input or in some way or another also the display port input. and thats something only tft-c or prad can figure out reliably, or someone with proper measuring equippment.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> this is one of the things that can only be mesured in order to have a reliable information. You cant just feel a few milliseconds more or less of total latency.
> 
> waiting for a proper test from tft-c or prad is the only choice for what you want to know.
> 
> But my bet is- both acer 271 and asus 279 will have a slightly higher total latency due to HDMI input in the gsync v2 module, which means there is a scaler inside. Because 99% of hdmi devices only support max resolution of 1080p, thus it has to be scaled to a 1440p panel one way or another.
> 
> Now- the question is if the scaler only affects the hdmi input or in some way or another also the display port input. and thats something only tft-c or prad can figure out reliably, or someone with proper measuring equippment.


then add hdmi port can cause slightly more input lag? i connect monitor with display port on my 980 ti g1 i ll have more input lag?


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> this is one of the things that can only be mesured in order to have a reliable information. You cant just feel a few milliseconds more or less of total latency.
> 
> waiting for a proper test from tft-c or prad is the only choice for what you want to know.
> 
> But my bet is- both acer 271 and asus 279 will have a slightly higher total latency due to HDMI input in the gsync v2 module, which means there is a scaler inside. Because 99% of hdmi devices only support max resolution of 1080p, thus it has to be scaled to a 1440p panel one way or another.
> 
> Now- the question is if the scaler only affects the hdmi input or in some way or another also the display port input. and thats something only tft-c or prad can figure out reliably, or someone with proper measuring equippment.


i ask becayse i ll have benq xl2411t...my brother need a minitor and i wanna upgrade from my benq to 1 ips 144hz without sacrufice competivity and response time...it s crucial for kind of game i ll play...99% of time i play cs go competitive


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i ask becayse i ll have benq xl2411t...my brother need a minitor and i wanna upgrade from my benq to 1 ips 144hz without sacrufice competivity and response time...it s crucial for kind of game i ll play...99% of time i play cs go competitive


If I were to game competitively I'd personally just go with rog swift TN panel. Colors would be good the first day, but we all know gameplay eventually takes over in competitive play and it comes to a point you wouldn't care if the screen has no color at all if it gets you that frag.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> it s crucial for kind of game i ll play...99% of time i play cs go competitive


For this scenario, I would go with a TN panel for sure. The rog278Q has a good 8-bit tn panel, very low overall latency.

But if I played 99% cs go competitively, Id probably stick with a 24" monitor. Because as far as I know the FOV option is limited in csgo, and the 27" size might become a small issue, especially if your desk is rather slim and you cant place the monitor far away from you.

If you have a xl2411t thats one of the fastest gaming monitors already and an excellent choice for hardcore competitive. Id say, wait for a 24-25" ips gsync version.

Monitors like the 27" ips gsync ones, are designed for overall gaming in mind, where you play new titles and the fps gets low, and gsync compensates for it. They also have better colors and viewing angles, but those things are not very important in hardcore competitive.

Personally, I wish they had a 24" ips gsync one (preferably 1440p also). Id buy it as a second monitor for fast paced fps games or games like cs go.

Imo 24"-25" is the best size for competitive fps games. It allows for a a better overview over the whole screen and doing so faster too.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i ask becayse i ll have benq xl2411t...my brother need a minitor and i wanna upgrade from my benq to 1 ips 144hz without sacrufice competivity and response time...it s crucial for kind of game i ll play...99% of time i play cs go competitive


Definetely go with the PG278Q. I had one for a bit as well as the MG279. The MG279 had noticebly more blur/ghosting vs the PG278Q. The TN panel on the PG278Q is much better than most of your generic 1080P 144Hz TN. looks way better.

Personally I have sensitive eyes ( my eyesight isn't that great, and can't stand the AG on the PG278 ) so I'm going with the PG279Q this round, since I must have IPS...


----------



## timd78

Can someone who has received the monitor let me know the length of the supplied display port cable?

Thx


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> But if I played 99% cs go competitively, Id probably stick with a 24" monitor. Because as far as I know the FOV option is limited in csgo, and the 27" size might become a small issue, especially if your desk is rather slim and you cant place the monitor far away from you.


Whats the distance you recommend for 27" monitor? Mine table is 75cm in width, that's enough i guess, isn't it?


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> For this scenario, I would go with a TN panel for sure. The rog278Q has a good 8-bit tn panel, very low overall latency.
> 
> But if I played 99% cs go competitively, Id probably stick with a 24" monitor. Because as far as I know the FOV option is limited in csgo, and the 27" size might become a small issue, especially if your desk is rather slim and you cant place the monitor far away from you.
> 
> If you have a xl2411t thats one of the fastest gaming monitors already and an excellent choice for hardcore competitive. Id say, wait for a 24-25" ips gsync version.
> 
> Monitors like the 27" ips gsync ones, are designed for overall gaming in mind, where you play new titles and the fps gets low, and gsync compensates for it. They also have better colors and viewing angles, but those things are not very important in hardcore competitive.
> 
> Personally, I wish they had a 24" ips gsync one (preferably 1440p also). Id buy it as a second monitor for fast paced fps games or games like cs go.
> 
> Imo 24"-25" is the best size for competitive fps games. It allows for a a better overview over the whole screen and doing so faster too.


i know pg278 is faster but for tft central we talk about a few ms of response...4/5ms right? are really worth? can i see The difference?i wanna ask 1 question. swift is 8 bit tn..and pg279q is 8 bit ips...there is so much difference for color quality?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> For this scenario, I would go with a TN panel for sure. The rog278Q has a good 8-bit tn panel, very low overall latency.
> 
> But if I played 99% cs go competitively, Id probably stick with a 24" monitor. Because as far as I know the FOV option is limited in csgo, and the 27" size might become a small issue, especially if your desk is rather slim and you cant place the monitor far away from you.
> 
> If you have a xl2411t thats one of the fastest gaming monitors already and an excellent choice for hardcore competitive. Id say, wait for a 24-25" ips gsync version.
> 
> Monitors like the 27" ips gsync ones, are designed for overall gaming in mind, where you play new titles and the fps gets low, and gsync compensates for it. They also have better colors and viewing angles, but those things are not very important in hardcore competitive.
> 
> Personally, I wish they had a 24" ips gsync one (preferably 1440p also). Id buy it as a second monitor for fast paced fps games or games like cs go.
> 
> Imo 24"-25" is the best size for competitive fps games. It allows for a a better overview over the whole screen and doing so faster too.


have to agree RE 27inch, i find my desk a little to skinny and i cant get far enough away from the acer predator 1440P 27inch ips gsync monitor (im sure you know what it is)

i find the 27 just that tad to big and i need to move my eyes to see the corners in quick fps games, never had those issues on a 24


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i know pg278 is faster but for tft central we talk about a few ms of response...4/5ms right? are really worth? can i see The difference?i wanna ask 1 question. swift is 8 bit tn..and pg279q is 8 bit ips...there is so much difference for color quality?


i don t have any problem for desk...wanna buy best monitor for my propose ..sry for my bad english


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> have to agree RE 27inch, i find my desk a little to skinny and i cant get far enough away from the acer predator 1440P 27inch ips gsync monitor (im sure you know what it is)
> 
> i find the 27 just that tad to big and i need to move my eyes to see the corners in quick fps games, never had those issues on a 24


thats right, in some games you have to move the head more to see whats going on in corners, moba games is one good example. You cant zoom out more with bigger screens, which is why objects become a tad too big. There is a workaround though in dota, but youd have to play with black bars on top+bottom.

This is why benq hosted the dota international tournament with 24" monitors when they could easily take some from their 27" lineup. I think major CS Go tournaments also use 24" monitors, if not all of them.

The reason is certainly not because 27" are more expensive or not responsive enough, that doesn even matter, its because 27" is simply not optimal for hardcore competitive games, and keeping everything in your line of sight is harder than on 24".

Personally I think 25" with 1440p and 160+ Hz would be a perfect monitor for hardcore gaming. With 24" I often think it could be a tad bigger, 25" would be perfect in my book. Its a shame that every freaking cellphone has a 300+ ppi, while desktop monitors are 98% of the time under 100 ppi.

Imo 1440p on 24" monitors shouldve been a standard 2 years ago.


----------



## Roelv

People saying 27" is too big, here I am using 40" at about 50cm from my face and even playing CS:GO on it. I can no longer go back to anything smaller which is why I want to get 3 of these 27" monitors in portrait which can be compared to 48" if it was a single monitor, and probably put that about 60cm from my eyes.

Besides all other advantages, I think bigger actually gives a competitive advantage once you're used to it. Heads appear bigger and get easier to hit especially at range. Normally you need to concentrate on one spot instead of constantly moving your focus over the entire screen. Why do you think so many pro's lean forward to have their eyes 20-30cm from the monitor? Now that's something that's taxing on your eyes and back. It's just that 24" monitors are convenient for LANs and tournaments, but that's also why you will have to practice on it if you actually want to participate in those.

In the end, I guess that's just my opinion and preference. I also think 40-50cm mousepads are too small


----------



## kashim

i quote u man ^^...i play cs go 1024x768 black bars,at long range all is small and blurry,people stretch the resolution for bigger image,on 1440p monitor 27" at 1024x768 i have bigger image without stretch...sure at native resolution all it s small like hud but i m going cracy right now for that decision :S...pg279q/xb270hu are really slower then pg279q for competitive games?i can feel the diference of ms?
p.s. i play on 40cm mousepad


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> thats right, in some games you have to move the head more to see whats going on in corners, moba games is one good example. You cant zoom out more with bigger screens, which is why objects become a tad too big. There is a workaround though in dota, but youd have to play with black bars on top+bottom.
> 
> This is why benq hosted the dota international tournament with 24" monitors when they could easily take some from their 27" lineup. I think major CS Go tournaments also use 24" monitors, if not all of them.
> 
> The reason is certainly not because 27" are more expensive or not responsive enough, that doesn even matter, its because 27" is simply not optimal for hardcore competitive games, and keeping everything in your line of sight is harder than on 24".
> 
> Personally I think 25" with 1440p and 160+ Hz would be a perfect monitor for hardcore gaming. With 24" I often think it could be a tad bigger, 25" would be perfect in my book. Its a shame that every freaking cellphone has a 300+ ppi, while desktop monitors are 98% of the time under 100 ppi.
> 
> Imo 1440p on 24" monitors shouldve been a standard 2 years ago.


yes 25" 1440p(high ppi) with 160hz+ is best buy for me....name of this monitor??? XD...


----------



## Stars

@Roelv- well then try playing Dota/Lol on a 40" screen 50cm away from you







Youd have to move your head, just to take a look at the minimap not to mention check whats going on on the map in the corners of your screen









You mighta got used to it in cs go and its fine for you, Im not saying its a bad way to play, but I seriously doubt that you could play a game like Quake Live competitively on a 40" screen which is 50 cm away from you, vs a guy on 24". Whenever you have to start to move the head in order to see areas on the screen, it becomes very inefficient vs someone who just moves his line of sight by 30-40° from the centre point of the screen and otherwise has the complete screen in his periphere line of sight.

The thing is also that- yes, many times you can just raise the FOV accordingly to your needs, and theoretically you could play on a 50" monitor with like FOV250 or so, the downside is that a higher fov automatically creates fish-eye effect on the sides.

And while I agree you are partially right about that thing with pros playing 20-30cm from the screen. One of the advantages ofcourse is that you see small objects better, however I highly assume the main reason they do it is- to register smallest changes on their screen as fast as possible. They feel more connected to the screen this way.

Its a bit like with the headphones vs desk speakers. I will bring my personal example- with desk speakers, even if I set them up really loud and hear all changes clearly, it still feels like I cant react as super fast as with the headphones. I mean audio waves travel at a quite impressive speed, but I still feel way more connected to the game and feel like Im able to react to sound changes way faster using headphones vs speakers. I guess something similar is going on with the pros starring at the screen like mad from 30cm away









Now, sure when things are bigger in general, it is also easier to spot the slightest changes on the screen ofcourse, but when you use a 24" screen you can adjust easier than with a 27" for example. Like move your head closer and away, while with the 27" youd have to roll backwards on your chair many times. Something along those lines.

However Im glad you can actually handle that size







I had quite a few problems in Dota on a 27" going from a 24". The workaround was to create a 16:8 or 16:7 custom resolution (2560x1280 or 2560x1120) which brought the overall size of the objects to the level I could handle, but it ofcourse introduced black bars on top+bottom.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> yes 25" 1440p(high ppi) with 160hz+ is best buy for me....name of this monitor??? XD...


The name of that monitor is STARS PG-1337O. O stands for Oled. A monitor designed by the company Stars, it supports 250hz, which is a perfect 4ms frame length. It will come out in 2020 if the Kickstarter campaign will be successful.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> People saying 27" is too big, here I am using 40" at about 50cm from my face and even playing CS:GO on it. I can no longer go back to anything smaller which is why I want to get 3 of these 27" monitors in portrait which can be compared to 48" if it was a single monitor, and probably put that about 60cm from my eyes.
> 
> Besides all other advantages, I think bigger actually gives a competitive advantage once you're used to it. Heads appear bigger and get easier to hit especially at range. Normally you need to concentrate on one spot instead of constantly moving your focus over the entire screen. Why do you think so many pro's lean forward to have their eyes 20-30cm from the monitor? Now that's something that's taxing on your eyes and back. It's just that 24" monitors are convenient for LANs and tournaments, but that's also why you will have to practice on it if you actually want to participate in those.
> 
> In the end, I guess that's just my opinion and preference. I also think 40-50cm mousepads are too small


Sure 24" monitors are convenient, but they're also the size in which a lot of 144hz monitors exist, and pros really benefit from that and they probably actually just use ULMB, or BenQ's blur reduction. Bigger definitely doesn't give an advantage especially when sitting really close you'll have to turn your head just to see anything at the sides of the screen properly instead of having it in your peripheral vision that might not always catch someone's movement. I've seen plenty of people miss seeing someone in CS:GO while watching them, meanwhile i saw them clear as day. As for things being bigger on screen, yeah that helps, but you can just as easily lower your resolution and make things appear bigger on a smaller screen + sit really close to it.


----------



## kashim

mmm...then it s worth upgrade from my benq xl2411t to pg279q/xb271hu for gaming?my desk is 84 cm :S...actually i play 45 cm from my benq ^^can buy 27" and put it far away from me without any problem,but it s worth upgrade for g.sync ulmb better color and response time?


----------



## kashim

according to digital versus review of pg279q
The IPS screen in this Asus ROG Swift PG279Q monitor has an excellent response time. We measured the ghosting time at just 9.5 ms with the out-of-the box Overdrive setting. That's about a third quicker than the best IPS displays we've tested so far (12 ms). Plus, responsiveness stays the same when the refresh rate is overclocked to 165 Hz. Although last year's TN-based model was even better (average = 4.5 ms), response times are still excellent for gaming, even in competition set-ups.

We measured input lag at 10 ms, which is the lowest we've seen yet in an LCD screen. There's therefore no visible delay in frames being displayed onscreen.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> mmm...then it s worth upgrade from my benq xl2411t to pg279q/xb271hu for gaming?my desk is 84 cm :S...actually i play 45 cm from my benq ^^can buy 27" and put it far away from me without any problem,but it s worth upgrade for g.sync ulmb better color and response time?


Definitely worth it if you have the money. It would be a big upgrade when it comes to image quality (assuming you get a decent one, without massive IPS glow / bleeding). G-Sync will be very useful with 1440p resolution, because it's very difficult to run latest games at constant 144fps. I doubt you would notice differences in response time, since both are 144Hz models.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Sure 24" monitors are convenient, but they're also the size in which a lot of 144hz monitors exist, and pros really benefit from that and they probably actually just use ULMB, or BenQ's blur reduction. Bigger definitely doesn't give an advantage especially when sitting really close you'll have to turn your head just to see anything at the sides of the screen properly instead of having it in your peripheral vision that might not always catch someone's movement. I've seen plenty of people miss seeing someone in CS:GO while watching them, meanwhile i saw them clear as day. As for things being bigger on screen, yeah that helps, but you can just as easily lower your resolution and make things appear bigger on a smaller screen + sit really close to it.


Well, monitor size is directly linked to how far you sit from it. Many people don't believe it but sitting 30cm from a 24" monitor looks the same as sitting 60cm from a 48" monitor, it fills exactly the same degrees of your vision. But yes 27" is currently the biggest you can go with a high refresh rate unless you go triple portrait. Maybe preferences will shift once bigger panels are available, at least that's what history has shown us.

But it's really not like I am filling my entire vision with monitors, it's about 40 degrees to the left and right for a total of 80 degrees which is not even half as much as the entire visual field of humans. Though it's the closest I would go as it still allows both of my eyes to view the entire monitor (can be tested by closing one eye and then the other). I don't need to turn my head at all.

But like I said, it's really just preference. There are plenty of Global Elites in CS that even do fine with 60 Hz, plenty of things to improve before the monitor can make a significant difference. Even then, it can only be better after you got used to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @Roelv- well then try playing Dota/Lol on a 40" screen 50cm away from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youd have to move your head, just to take a look at the minimap not to mention check whats going on on the map in the corners of your screen


Yes I guess the impact is different for different applications. CS:GO and Battlefield (where long distance visibility matters even more) are basically the only games I play online at the moment. For single player games, the immersion is great and my desk easily allows increasing the distance when I have to. Productivity and general desktop use is also great because many windows can be left in the foreground.


----------



## kashim

damn u have 3 of this pg279q?







how it works on 165hz?really baddest then 144hz?do you think if i put on right distance from me the upgrade it s worth from my benq xl2411t?need more image quality,color (i ll have like 800 contrast and my colors sxxk :X) without sacrifice so much response time....i have read pg278q with calibration have really great color fedelity...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Well, monitor size is directly linked to how far you sit from it. Many people don't believe it but sitting 30cm from a 24" monitor looks the same as sitting 60cm from a 48" monitor, it fills exactly the same degrees of your vision. But yes 27" is currently the biggest you can go with a high refresh rate unless you go triple portrait. Maybe preferences will shift once bigger panels are available, at least that's what history has shown us.
> 
> But it's really not like I am filling my entire vision with monitors, it's about 40 degrees to the left and right for a total of 80 degrees which is not even half as much as the entire visual field of humans. Though it's the closest I would go as it still allows both of my eyes to view the entire monitor (can be tested by closing one eye and then the other). I don't need to turn my head at all.
> 
> But like I said, it's really just preference. There are plenty of Global Elites in CS that even do fine with 60 Hz, plenty of things to improve before the monitor can make a significant difference. Even then, it can only be better after you got used to it.
> Yes I guess the impact is different for different applications. CS:GO and Battlefield (where long distance visibility matters even more) are basically the only games I play online at the moment. For single player games, the immersion is great and my desk easily allows increasing the distance when I have to. Productivity and general desktop use is also great because many windows can be left in the foreground.


damn you have 3 of this beast







...someone say 165 hz are baddest then 144hz on this monitor it s true for you?do you think it s worth upgrade from my benq xl2411t to this monster?wanna better color contrast without sacrifice response time and competivity...i have read pg278q with great calibration looks really great,it s a good spot but this ips can do better or i notice some ms of response time?color are really better then my benq or pg278q calibrated??


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> damn you have 3 of this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...someone say 165 hz are baddest then 144hz on this monitor it s true for you?do you think it s worth upgrade from my benq xl2411t to this monster?wanna better color contrast without sacrifice response time and competivity...i have read pg278q with great calibration looks really great,it s a good spot but this ips can do better or i notice some ms of response time?color are really better then my benq or pg278q calibrated??


Sorry for the confusion but I am planning to get 3, I don't have them yet. Before making such a big decision I also want to see how it works out for others but they are barely available the moment. The experience I explained so far was related to the size of a single 40" 4K monitor, the 60 Hz is not optimal for anything fast paced.


----------



## kashim

my fault sry :S what do your think about that?
do you think it s worth upgrade from my benq xl2411t to this monster?wanna better color contrast without sacrifice response time and competivity...i have read pg278q with great calibration looks really great,it s a good spot but this ips can do better or i notice some ms of response time?color are really better then my benq or pg278q calibrated??


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> my fault sry :S what do your think about that?
> do you think it s worth upgrade from my benq xl2411t to this monster?wanna better color contrast without sacrifice response time and competivity...i have read pg278q with great calibration looks really great,it s a good spot but this ips can do better or i notice some ms of response time?color are really better then my benq or pg278q calibrated??


I think it will be a good upgrade. This will be a bit slower than the pg278q but I don't think it will be noticeable even for your uses, still fast enough and looks better. But I suggest waiting for the TFT central review to get a good look at the actual response times, we're still speculating for the most part.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I think it will be a good upgrade. This will be a bit slower than the pg278q but I don't think it will be noticeable even for your uses, still fast enough and looks better. But I suggest waiting for the TFT central review to get a good look at the actual response times, we're still speculating for the most part.


digital versus says it have same response time then xb270hu ^^ do you think isn t noticeable?


----------



## Zerrius

i am definitely upgrading my vg248qe, despite the higher response times. 1080p has done it's job imo, 1440p is now becoming my new standard especially when it can offer gsync and 144hz. i think that even if you're a competitive player it won't do much of a difference, remember there are broke competitive players who play on monitors that are much worse.. i also think that IPS panels will give atleast some advantage on gaming, with the better colors it should be easier to see and spot enemies, unlike my current 144hz at which every color looks washed out and enemies are hard to spot.
so it's either this or the xb271hu (which is honestly designed better imo). price will be the biggest deciding factor for me here...


----------



## Stars

props for sticking so long with the 248qe







Washed out colors on that thing is "mildly put". The colors and contrast on 248qe are straight out huge pile of dog crap, esp at 144hz.

If you switch to 279/271 from your 248q the change in color quality will be comparable as if you went from watching movies at 240p on your 65" TV to 4k resolution.

Its true you will be able to see enemies better, just because the contrast will be like 1000x higher on asus/acer. Plus the vertical angles on both acer/asus arent complete trash as they are on the 248q.

Basically speaking, you cant do anything wrong by switching to the new acer/asus having a 248qe.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerrius*
> 
> i am definitely upgrading my vg248qe, despite the higher response times. 1080p has done it's job imo, 1440p is now becoming my new standard especially when it can offer gsync and 144hz. i think that even if you're a competitive player it won't do much of a difference, remember there are broke competitive players who play on monitors that are much worse.. i also think that IPS panels will give atleast some advantage on gaming, with the better colors it should be easier to see and spot enemies, unlike my current 144hz at which every color looks washed out and enemies are hard to spot.
> so it's either this or the xb271hu (which is honestly designed better imo). price will be the biggest deciding factor for me here...


my benq is like your vg248qe ^^


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Definetely go with the PG278Q. I had one for a bit as well as the MG279. The MG279 had noticebly more blur/ghosting vs the PG278Q. The TN panel on the PG278Q is much better than most of your generic 1080P 144Hz TN. looks way better.
> 
> Personally I have sensitive eyes ( my eyesight isn't that great, and can't stand the AG on the PG278 ) so I'm going with the PG279Q this round, since I must have IPS...


I've tested the Acer HU head to head with the PG278Q and I prefer the Swift. Noticeably faster pixels means you don't have to rely on ULMB mode and can get all the G-Sync benefits. IMO the TN Swift is the best/competitive/dark gaming monitor, the monitors that use the 27" IPS are for more general gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> People saying 27" is too big, here I am using 40" at about 50cm from my face and even playing CS:GO on it. I can no longer go back to anything smaller which is why I want to get 3 of these 27" monitors in portrait which can be compared to 48" if it was a single monitor, and probably put that about 60cm from my eyes.
> 
> Besides all other advantages, I think bigger actually gives a competitive advantage once you're used to it. Heads appear bigger and get easier to hit especially at range. Normally you need to concentrate on one spot instead of constantly moving your focus over the entire screen. Why do you think so many pro's lean forward to have their eyes 20-30cm from the monitor? Now that's something that's taxing on your eyes and back. It's just that 24" monitors are convenient for LANs and tournaments, but that's also why you will have to practice on it if you actually want to participate in those.
> 
> In the end, I guess that's just my opinion and preference. I also think 40-50cm mousepads are too small


I've tried 3x HU's in portrait but ran into many problems. G-Sync doesn't play that well with three in portrait in a lot of titles. Not to mention pushing 11+ mil pixels at 144-165 FPS requires a ridiculous computer. If I stuck with the setup, I would have been forced to go with two more Titan-X's. Even with my two ~1550 MHz Titan-X's I had to turn a ton of settings down to get 100 + FPS. It would be doable though if all you do is play older games like CS:GO and Quake etc. I've also found a lot of titles don't work/play well with SLI, especially in Surround. Now you are left with pushing 11+ mil pixels with a single GPU. Doesn't work out well. Also, some titles only work properly in Windowed mode. Back to a single GPU as SLI doesn't work in windowed mode. Then of course you toss in the bezels, BLB and IPS glow..

Basically comes down to being too much hassle. I'm back to single monitors.


----------



## timd78

I had similar experiences Vega why i am now sticking to single screen single gpu gaming with a side monitor for the extra productivity. That way i can just enjoy the games rather then researching a fix each time.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SapowiTz*
> 
> Lorenceo: Heres a pic going from 60hz to 144hz ... definitely somethings going on!
> 
> On a Asus GTX 980ti OC 6gb Card
> 
> Went from 144hz to 120hz! Now it downclocks just fine!


Can anybody explain me how this is possible ? It's a bug in nvidia drivers, windows or what ? It has been here pretty long time and still not fixed ??? 120FPS and 144FPS difference in 2D performance should be negligible.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Actually it isn't the ASUS just has glow. The video you posted has actual bleed. That is a difference. You can easily test it if you move around (like SapowiTZ did) and the glow disappears when you look at it directly. Glow is also blueish/greyish and bleed is yellow/brownish. I think that his ASUS would look better at the same position the screen is filmed in the video you posted. Also the person who filmed the acer has a better camera and settings (not sure about how this can affect the image).
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at an older IPS (No visible glow) I have through my iphone camera. It looks exactly like in SapowiTZ's video.


The camera exaggerates the glow. That guy obviously has no BLB, only a IPS glow which is normal with IPS monitors. Look at this, this is glow which is barely visible in dark room. In reality only the right bottom corner glows a bit more and is noticeable. But at the camera it looks absolutely horrible (shot with iPhone 5S) . Interesting on this image is that the three glows are yellowish and the bottom right is white but all of them are IPS glows and only the white one can be visible in a complete dark room when viewing from the centre.

Edit: forgot to say it is LG IPS235


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> I had similar experiences Vega why i am now sticking to single screen single gpu gaming with a side monitor for the extra productivity. That way i can just enjoy the games rather then researching a fix each time.


Haha ya, you get to a point where you are like "why am I spending all this time getting stuff to work?" and no time left to play the dang game. Messing around with different drivers, game config files, NVIDIA inspector, NVIDIA control panel settings and profiles, etc.

Or load up a game on the Swift with 143 FPS G-Sync and have a buttery smooth great experience in every game. OK, the immersion factor on a single 27" is pretty low but it has the highest competitive capability.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> thats right, in some games you have to move the head more to see whats going on in corners, moba games is one good example. You cant zoom out more with bigger screens, which is why objects become a tad too big. There is a workaround though in dota, but youd have to play with black bars on top+bottom.
> 
> This is why benq hosted the dota international tournament with 24" monitors when they could easily take some from their 27" lineup. I think major CS Go tournaments also use 24" monitors, if not all of them.
> 
> The reason is certainly not because 27" are more expensive or not responsive enough, that doesn even matter, its because 27" is simply not optimal for hardcore competitive games, and keeping everything in your line of sight is harder than on 24".
> 
> Personally I think 25" with 1440p and 160+ Hz would be a perfect monitor for hardcore gaming. With 24" I often think it could be a tad bigger, 25" would be perfect in my book. Its a shame that every freaking cellphone has a 300+ ppi, while desktop monitors are 98% of the time under 100 ppi.
> 
> Imo 1440p on 24" monitors shouldve been a standard 2 years ago.


24inch 1440P would be ideal in terms of PPI now that scaling works decent should be an issue for desktop productivity either


----------



## Kamrooz

Anyone know if the PG279Q contains a 100% SRGB Wide Gamut display? Can't find any info regarding this anywhere online. Although the new Acer XB271HU Is a 100% srgb monitor. Just wanted to find out if the asus is as well. If so...picking one up...Otherwise, Acer will have my money this round.


----------



## Shadowarez

Arent they the same panel? Should be same unless asus stripped that out for extra 21hz.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Arent they the same panel? Should be same unless asus stripped that out for extra 21hz.


They do use the same panel.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've tried 3x HU's in portrait but ran into many problems. G-Sync doesn't play that well with three in portrait in a lot of titles. Not to mention pushing 11+ mil pixels at 144-165 FPS requires a ridiculous computer. If I stuck with the setup, I would have been forced to go with two more Titan-X's. Even with my two ~1550 MHz Titan-X's I had to turn a ton of settings down to get 100 + FPS. It would be doable though if all you do is play older games like CS:GO and Quake etc. I've also found a lot of titles don't work/play well with SLI, especially in Surround. Now you are left with pushing 11+ mil pixels with a single GPU. Doesn't work out well. Also, some titles only work properly in Windowed mode. Back to a single GPU as SLI doesn't work in windowed mode. Then of course you toss in the bezels, BLB and IPS glow..
> 
> Basically comes down to being too much hassle. I'm back to single monitors.


Thanks for the warning, I already read your impressions on the 3x HU's in your build log and pretty much know what I can expect. I don't mind some tweaking as I already mess with configs of games that I actively play. And for desktop use I want triple portrait anyway, might as well get 3 the same. I intend to keep them for a long time and it gives a lot of options to play around with both inside and outside of gaming (like portrait vs landscape and single vs multi).

I prefer resolution even if that means using the lowest settings. If things don't work out for the occasional single player game, I still have my 4k VA panel which looks better for those games anyway although not as good as your OLED









Won't bother with SLI unless I have a lot more disposable income. GPUs have a shorter lifespan and you can go through multiple generations before really needing a new monitor setup.


----------



## Haas360

@CallSignVega
Quote:


> Back to a single GPU as SLI doesn't work in windowed mode.


I've seen so much debate regarding this. Could you elaborate? I find debates still raging on saying it does and doesnt.

Example:https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/629559/sli/definitive-answer-on-sli-and-borderless-fullscreen-windowed-/

Check the recent replies.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've tested the Acer HU head to head with the PG278Q and I prefer the Swift. Noticeably faster pixels means you don't have to rely on ULMB mode and can get all the G-Sync benefits. IMO the TN Swift is the best/competitive/dark gaming monitor, the monitors that use the 27" IPS are for more general gaming.
> I've tried 3x HU's in portrait but ran into many problems. G-Sync doesn't play that well with three in portrait in a lot of titles. Not to mention pushing 11+ mil pixels at 144-165 FPS requires a ridiculous computer. If I stuck with the setup, I would have been forced to go with two more Titan-X's. Even with my two ~1550 MHz Titan-X's I had to turn a ton of settings down to get 100 + FPS. It would be doable though if all you do is play older games like CS:GO and Quake etc. I've also found a lot of titles don't work/play well with SLI, especially in Surround. Now you are left with pushing 11+ mil pixels with a single GPU. Doesn't work out well. Also, some titles only work properly in Windowed mode. Back to a single GPU as SLI doesn't work in windowed mode. Then of course you toss in the bezels, BLB and IPS glow..
> 
> Basically comes down to being too much hassle. I'm back to single monitors.


u make a mistake,g sync is good for games can t reach 144 fps stable....if u can reach 120 stable u should use ulmb ^^....i play cs go with ulmb because i reach 400+ fps,i ll play the witcher 3 4k dsr with g sync ^^...are u really sure can noticeble the pixel response difference?it s like 3/4 ms....1 question for you my friend ^^...the color gamout and image quality is really better on ips 144 hz vs rog swift?they have 8bit both


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> the color gamout and image quality is really better on ips 144 hz vs rog swift?they have 8bit both


Considering the PG278Q has a harsher AG coating, clarity will be reduced, and clarity tends to impact IQ. Aside from that, the obvious: colors will vary slightly towards the edges of the monitor. Granted it's not a whole lot, it's there.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> ...the color gamout and image quality is really better on ips 144 hz vs rog swift?they have 8bit both


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Considering the PG278Q has a harsher AG coating, clarity will be reduced, and clarity tends to impact IQ. Aside from that, the obvious: colors will vary slightly towards the edges of the monitor. Granted it's not a whole lot, it's there.


Yeah that AG coating on the Swift is pretty much universally hated. It certainly affects clarity and there's also no getting away from the colour shift that occurs with TN. The Swift is better than your average TN panel though, and it can be calibrated pretty close to IPS, but the colour shift will still be there. Definitely not a monitor suitable for professional colour work, but for gaming, if you can put up with the coating and get a fault free model, it's a solid fast monitor... and the price has dropped now. If the PG279Q ends up repeating the panel lottery of the XB270HU with horrendous BLB and glow, and you must have 144Hz 1440p, the Swift may be the only remaining option for now... until Dell release the S2716DG. Not much more info on the Dell yet though, so I'm not sure if it will end up being a Swift copy with Dell branding... i.e same coating on the panel.


----------



## muszon

Another review from Germany

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-Hardware-154105/Tests/Asus-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-Test-1173947/


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> until Dell release the S2716DG. Not much more info on the Dell yet though, so I'm not sure if it will end up being a Swift copy with Dell branding... i.e same coating on the panel.


If they made it glossy, i'd probably ignore the viewing angles and buy one. But we all know that's not how the industry works...


----------



## Waro

It's now available in Germany:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> Another review from Germany
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-Hardware-154105/Tests/Asus-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-Test-1173947/


In their video it seems _not_ to have a harsh AG coating, I like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Anyone know if the PG279Q contains a 100% SRGB Wide Gamut display? Can't find any info regarding this anywhere online. Although the new Acer XB271HU Is a 100% srgb monitor. Just wanted to find out if the asus is as well. If so...picking one up...Otherwise, Acer will have my money this round.


In the german review they say it has 100% SRGB.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> It's now available in Germany:
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html
> In their video it seems _not_ to have a harsh AG coating, I like it.
> In the german review they say it has 100% SRGB.


The PG279Q doesn't have the same coating as the original Swift, we know that... it uses the same panel as the XB270HU, on which the coating was fine. It had far more serious problems with glow, BLB and other QC issues. That is the concern with PG279Q, if they're simply at the mercy of AUO and the crappy panels they give them. Time will tell... a review won't give any indication of that as they most likely cherry pick monitors for this purpose.


----------



## Inflatable

The pricing gets pretty rediculous though.. 850 euro for a 27" 1440p monitor..

But I guess if you want cutting edge, you're gonna have to pay for it..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> The pricing gets pretty rediculous though.. 850 euro for a 27" 1440p monitor..
> 
> But I guess if you want cutting edge, you're gonna have to pay for it..


Problem is, consumers see "cutting edge" as near-flawless monitors. I think that a lot of people who are willing to pay 850 euros for a monitor won't do so if there continues to be reports of QC issues.


----------



## Shadowarez

That should illegal cherry picking for review sites. Citys would make fat bank of scumbags corps that do it lol. If the companys sent items for review like ones consumers get id think QC would be forced or alot would go bankrupt paying fines for trying show a product in a positive light.

Wouldnt be nice if there was laws preventing huge companys from releasing faulty garbage and charging full price for it. If tjey were forced to charge what product is actually worth wed never see monitors reaching $2000+ like they are now.

Instead under the law theyd have to price each monitor according to scale of how many faults it has we woulda seen swift at dollar store prices for way it was released.

One day someone will wake up and maybe make such a law so companys like asus acer cant get away with what they do now. It would slow tech industry to a crawl though as those companys would have to restructure to start producing 100% working products not the lottery it is now.


----------



## misiak

It is +/- the XB270HU but here you pay for premium build quality. However, image quality is still questionable. Hope Asus pay more attention to QC, especially for the start batch. If they screw up, they can except the same fate as with Acer. Anyway, I will give this a shot and eventual return it in case of issues - I have nothing to lose. Looking forward to new reviews from German guys


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> That should illegal cherry picking for review sites. Citys would make fat bank of scumbags corps that do it lol. If the companys sent items for review like ones consumers get id think QC would be forced or alot would go bankrupt paying fines for trying show a product in a positive light.
> 
> Wouldnt be nice if there was laws preventing huge companys from releasing faulty garbage and charging full price for it. If tjey were forced to charge what product is actually worth wed never see monitors reaching $2000+ like they are now.
> 
> Instead under the law theyd have to price each monitor according to scale of how many faults it has we woulda seen swift at dollar store prices for way it was released.
> 
> One day someone will wake up and maybe make such a law so companys like asus acer cant get away with what they do now. It would slow tech industry to a crawl though as those companys would have to restructure to start producing 100% working products not the lottery it is now.


You know, marketing will make a masterpiece from every ****. It is like that with every product and nothing is ideal. But as a customer, you can buy a thing, try it, and if you don't like it return to the shop where you bought it. Simple like that


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> That should illegal cherry picking for review sites. Citys would make fat bank of scumbags corps that do it lol. If the companys sent items for review like ones consumers get id think QC would be forced or alot would go bankrupt paying fines for trying show a product in a positive light.
> 
> Wouldnt be nice if there was laws preventing huge companys from releasing faulty garbage and charging full price for it. If tjey were forced to charge what product is actually worth wed never see monitors reaching $2000+ like they are now.
> 
> Instead under the law theyd have to price each monitor according to scale of how many faults it has we woulda seen swift at dollar store prices for way it was released.
> 
> One day someone will wake up and maybe make such a law so companys like asus acer cant get away with what they do now. It would slow tech industry to a crawl though as those companys would have to restructure to start producing 100% working products not the lottery it is now.


Sorry to disappoint you but we're living in a capitalistic world, prices are derived from supply and demand. As you can see in this thread, there is a lot of demand for these monitors even with QC issues. People will buy them at this price and they will sell enough copies to reach their profit targets. Cheaper and they wouldn't even have enough supply for the demand, many people who want to buy it wouldn't even be able to because it would not be available anywhere. Of course if that were to happen, shops would up the price and take the profits that ASUS could be taking otherwise.

Anyway smart consumers will not only go from reviews but also read experiences from real users. In the end, everyone can choose, don't buy it if you don't want it for that price.


----------



## Shadowarez

One can dream though maybe 2016 will be a better year. Maybe the process will mature and just by making these quality will improve in next few years.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> u make a mistake,g sync is good for games can t reach 144 fps stable....if u can reach 120 stable u should use ulmb ^^....i play cs go with ulmb because i reach 400+ fps,i ll play the witcher 3 4k dsr with g sync ^^...are u really sure can noticeble the pixel response difference?it s like 3/4 ms....1 question for you my friend ^^...the color gamout and image quality is really better on ips 144 hz vs rog swift?they have 8bit both


G-Sync also helps with frame pacing and stutters. Sure, you can get an old game like CS:GO to get to 400 FPS, but max out modern games like Crysis 3, Witcher 3 and Star Wars Battlefront and G-Sync is invaluable. In ULMB, if you did those games above maxed out you most likely wouldn't be getting 120+ FPS at all times (depending on computer and display resolution), and it certainly wouldn't be as smooth. With ULMB, it is super easy to see screen tearing and stuttering. To eliminate tearing, you have to turn on V-Sync which adds a layer of input lag.

Pixel response times:



The average Swift pixel response is 2.9ms, that is only slightly higher than ULMB pulse width at ~2ms. While ULMB does give better image clarity, especially in slower/panning motion, you give up all G-Sync's benefits. You are also now in a strobe situation versus a constant on-backlight for eye fatigue reasons, although 120 Hz strobing doesn't really affect me.

Here I have two cloned monitors:



On the left is the BenQ 30Z in 144 Hz strobe mode and on the right is the Swift in 144 Hz G-Sync mode. While the strobe monitor was a bit clearer, you also have cross-talk during strobing which reduces it's clarity somewhat.

And here the fast smooth/panning in Skyrim:



I am a fan of strobing back-light's no doubt, but the Swift does give it a run for it's money with all the benefits of G-Sync.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah that AG coating on the Swift is pretty much universally hated. It certainly affects clarity and there's also no getting away from the colour shift that occurs with TN. The Swift is better than your average TN panel though, and it can be calibrated pretty close to IPS, but the colour shift will still be there. Definitely not a monitor suitable for professional colour work, but for gaming, if you can put up with the coating and get a fault free model, it's a solid fast monitor... and the price has dropped now. If the PG279Q ends up repeating the panel lottery of the XB270HU with horrendous BLB and glow, and you must have 144Hz 1440p, the Swift may be the only remaining option for now... until Dell release the S2716DG. Not much more info on the Dell yet though, so I'm not sure if it will end up being a Swift copy with Dell branding... i.e same coating on the panel.


I'd be interested in looking into the Dell if for by some magic they got the OEM to change the AR film. I doubt it though.

Now we just need someone to put G-Sync into a 4K OLED as games look ridiculous on it:


----------



## xarot

I got mine today, I think I found two suspicious pixels already. On the other hand, I constantly see so many floaters in my vision it's much worse than the actual bad pixels on the screen...so I guess it's fine for me.







I'll have to check again tonight if those are indeed dead pixels or some dirt on the screen. I wouldn't have the time nor patience for returns or RMA at this point.


----------



## timd78

When they are done selling us the IPS's they'll move onto OLED's in a couple years with all the current g-sync whistles although ULMB is probably a temporary problem along with ghosting.


----------



## atomicus

I think a couple of years may be optimistic for OLED, but I'd gladly be proved wrong.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I think a couple of years may be optimistic for OLED, but I'd gladly be proved wrong.


It's also optimistic for G-SYNC, which will probably be replaced with a slightly inferior VESA AdaptiveSync variant.


----------



## iLeakStuff

I can`t decide between the Asus PG279Q with 1440p/165Hz or Acer XB271 with 4K/75Hz


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the BenQ 30Z in 144 Hz strobe mode
> 
> Now we just need someone to put G-Sync into a 4K OLED as games look ridiculous on it:


For 3k I would hope so. I'm still waiting for a 40-42" of this LG display.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I can`t decide between the Asus PG279Q with 1440p/165Hz or Acer XB271 with 4K/75Hz


What about the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What about the ASUS PG348Q


Will you ever stop?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Will you ever stop?


Is there a problem, just suggesting a monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I got mine today, I think I found two suspicious pixels already. On the other hand, I constantly see so many floaters in my vision it's much worse than the actual bad pixels on the screen...so I guess it's fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check again tonight if those are indeed dead pixels or some dirt on the screen. I wouldn't have the time nor patience for returns or RMA at this point.


Hope it's only a dirt. What about bleed or glow ?


----------



## mrgamer81

Send it back, there should be no dead pixels or dirt on this monitor, not at this price. I returned mine today, because of dirt.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What about the ASUS PG348Q


Its an interesting screen for sure.
But my problem is that [email protected] is already stretching what even GTX 980Ti SLI can do. 100Hz would be impossible in many games unless I start reducing textures, shadows and such in games, which is a route I wont take.
Plus 34" is too big for me. 27" is probably the highest I will go


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Its an interesting screen for sure.
> But my problem is that [email protected] is already stretching what even GTX 980Ti SLI can do. 100Hz would be impossible in many games unless I start reducing textures, shadows and such in games, which is a route I wont take.
> Plus 34" is too big for me. 27" is probably the highest I will go


You say that but two GTX 980ti can get over 100 FPS in Battlefront at maximum settings and it is in Beta, I expect you will get over 100 FPS in Fallout 4 as well


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Its an interesting screen for sure.
> But my problem is that [email protected] is already stretching what even GTX 980Ti SLI can do. 100Hz would be impossible in many games unless I start reducing textures, shadows and such in games, which is a route I wont take.
> Plus 34" is too big for me. 27" is probably the highest I will go


But PG348 is 1440p, not 4K, so you should be good with single 980 Ti OC, especially with G-Sync. SLI will take it easy.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Send it back, there should be no dead pixels or dirt on this monitor, not at this price. I returned mine today, because of dirt.


Have you asked for replacement or refund ? Also, how was the monitor in other aspects ? Bleed, glow, angles, etc ? thx


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But PG348 is 1440p, not 4K, so you should be good with single 980 Ti OC, especially with G-Sync. SLI will take it easy.


It is 3440x1440p, you will get about 60 FPS with a single GTX 980ti, might get about 70 FPS if you overclock, this is in Battlefront Beta, so you are not getting the 100hz refresh rate


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You say that but two GTX 980ti can get over 100 FPS in Battlefront at maximum settings and it is in Beta, I expect you will get over 100 FPS in Fallout 4 as well


Thats one game. Search around for 4K reviews. There are a ton of games where the 980Ti SLI is way below 100FPS at 4K and its the fastest cards we got


----------



## kashim

hi guys please help me...i m going crazy :S...for gaming only and competitive games for 90% of time it s better pg278q color calibrated or pg279q?according to this review
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-Hardware-154105/Tests/Asus-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-Test-1173947/
monitor seems really responsive and with 165 hz option


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Send it back, there should be no dead pixels or dirt on this monitor, not at this price. I returned mine today, because of dirt.


Put mine in the box already. Well actually I had to check my PG278Q's pixels after this and found it to be pixel perfect. However I really want a good PG279 after all, the image quality between these monitors is huge, even in games..at least for me.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Have you asked for replacement or refund ? Also, how was the monitor in other aspects ? Bleed, glow, angles, etc ? thx


replacement, if there was any in stock or just a refund. The monitor is pretty good, coating on it is just like the Acer xb270hu, i saw no light bleed, did not test it for glow, but i am sure it's there, but it's just how ips panels are, not something to worry about, as light bleed. Maybe i will try one more, to see if i was just unlocky the first time


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Put mine in the box already. Well actually I had to check my PG278Q's pixels after this and found it to be pixel perfect. However I really want a good PG279 after all, the image quality between these monitors is huge, even in games..at least for me.


good, i hope for u and me to get a good monitor without dead pixels or dirt LOL.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You say that but two GTX 980ti can get over 100 FPS in Battlefront at maximum settings and it is in Beta, I expect you will get over 100 FPS in Fallout 4 as well


I played battlefront beta... the graphics are not that good.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Thats one game. Search around for 4K reviews. There are a ton of games where the 980Ti SLI is way below 100FPS at 4K and its the fastest cards we got


I was talking about 3440x1440p, not 4K, also we cannot get past 60 FPS with two GTX 980ti SLI in most games at 4K, so why would you want a 4K 75hz monitor, you might want to wait or get a different monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I played battlefront beta... the graphics are not that good.


I think they look quite good, playing on low at the moment because I am waiting for my components so I can start building my new computer. The only issue I have is the explosions, they look terrible in the game. I am not sure if it is because I am playing on low, I expect they look better on Ultra settings


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is still a debate because people mis-understand what is happening. In windowed mode, each GPU will "mirror" each other when in SLI just in case there are monitors attached to more than one card. It's not actually running in SLI AFR mode, even though two to four GPU usage's are climbing together in a game, you are only getting one GPU's performance. An easy way to test this is run your favorite game in windowed mode and in the NVIDIA control panel, switch between selecting single GPU or SLI Rendering Mode "NVIDIA Recommended". You will see there will be no significant change in FPS usage even though it shows two to four GPU's "working" on usage monitors.
> G-Sync also helps with frame pacing and stutters. Sure, you can get an old game like CS:GO to get to 400 FPS, but max out modern games like Crysis 3, Witcher 3 and Star Wars Battlefront and G-Sync is invaluable. In ULMB, if you did those games above maxed out you most likely wouldn't be getting 120+ FPS at all times (depending on computer and display resolution), and it certainly wouldn't be as smooth. With ULMB, it is super easy to see screen tearing and stuttering. To eliminate tearing, you have to turn on V-Sync which adds a layer of input lag.


Not to argue, but I do find this interesting. I tested myself this morning.

BATTLEFRONT: MAX EVERYTHING

SINGLE 780

Fullscreen Windowed = 45FPS
Fullscreen = 47FPS

SLI 780:

Fullscreen Windowed = 72 FPS
Fullscreen = 76 FPS

Maybe its per application? As you can see I am clearly getting a framerate increase via FSBL


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I played battlefront beta... the graphics are not that good.


I feel like its the environment to blame, hoth is pretty white. Sullust and Tatooine look fantastic.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> I feel like its the environment to blame, hoth is pretty white. Sullust and Tatooine look fantastic.


I really want to play Endor, that map will be the graphics test


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Not to argue, but I do find this interesting. I tested myself this morning.
> 
> BATTLEFRONT: MAX EVERYTHING
> 
> SINGLE 780
> 
> Fullscreen Windowed = 45FPS
> Fullscreen = 47FPS
> 
> SLI 780:
> 
> Fullscreen Windowed = 72 FPS
> Fullscreen = 76 FPS
> 
> Maybe its per application? As you can see I am clearly getting a framerate increase via FSBL


Thanks for the test. I just tested a handful of games to confirm. It does look like it's game dependent. Although I did notice almost universally the games that did utilized SLI in windowed mode, the performance was worse than full screen. Have you seen the same?


----------



## Nicholars

Don't think I will buy it at full price, it seems a bit shallow once you get past the star wars sounds etc. there is not much gameplay.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Sorry if this has been posted already but can you guys comment on the screen - is it matte or glossy? If it's matte, is it heavy AG or light AG?


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thanks for the test. I just tested a handful of games to confirm. It does look like it's game dependent. Although I did notice almost universally the games that did utilized SLI in windowed mode, the performance was worse than full screen. Have you seen the same?


Very much agreed, because then your GPU has to compute the windows aero theme. So in reality it is taking resources away. But yea I do notice it seems to be game dependent.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Put mine in the box already. Well actually I had to check my PG278Q's pixels after this and found it to be pixel perfect. However I really want a good PG279 after all, the image quality between these monitors is huge, even in games..at least for me.


What problem did you have with PG279Q ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> replacement, if there was any in stock or just a refund. The monitor is pretty good, coating on it is just like the Acer xb270hu, i saw no light bleed, did not test it for glow, but i am sure it's there, but it's just how ips panels are, not something to worry about, as light bleed. Maybe i will try one more, to see if i was just unlocky the first time


At least there is no bleed, I'm extremely sensitive to this. Hope your next panel would be better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already but can you guys comment on the screen - is it matte or glossy? If it's matte, is it heavy AG or light AG?


It is matte and it has the same coating as XB270HU - so it's light AG


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It is matte and it has the same coating as XB270HU - so it's light AG


Thanks - glad to know it's light AG! Would you know if the AG is less severe than the AG on the PG278Q?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What problem did you have with PG279Q ?


Stuck/dead pixels.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Thanks - glad to know it's light AG! Would you know if the AG is less severe than the AG on the PG278Q?


Definitely, according some reviews I've read it's pretty good, raster is not visible and colors are not affected at all. But have to try it on my own








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Stuck/dead pixels.


Sorry for you, hope the other piece will be better. How many did you have ? I assume there were no other issues as BLB right ? So far it seem, that bleed is pretty good handled in this batch.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry for you, hope the other piece will be better. How many did you have ? I assume there were no other issues as BLB right ? So far it seem, that bleed is pretty good handled in this batch.


I didn't even bother testing BLB it as I decided the pixels were a roadblock for me. Mine had two visible pixels.


----------



## Piospi

Is there a visible difference between 1ms (TN) vs 4ms (IPS)?

PG279Q or PG 278Q?

I don't know what to choose


----------



## Zerrius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Stuck/dead pixels.


oh no... here we go again.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerrius*
> 
> oh no... here we go again.


He had a perfectly good monitor with two dead pixels. I don't know about you, but I sure wouldn't cry wolf over it.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Is there a visible difference between 1ms (TN) vs 4ms (IPS)?
> 
> PG279Q or PG 278Q?
> 
> I don't know what to choose


Some people would say no, others would say yes. Personally, I don't notice it, but others do. You won't really notice in isolation unless you've always had 1ms TN screens, and even then it might not bother you. Until you try it, you won't know for sure. This really should be of relatively small concern if considering the PG279Q though, as it seems like the above example, trying to find one without faults (stuck/dead pixels, excessive BLB and/or glow) will be the biggest frustration! I fear we may have a repeat of the XB270HU on our hands here...


----------



## Nicholars

If I got a monitor that was perfect except for 2 dead pixels, I would probably keep it, BLB, dirt and uniformity problems are worse than dead pixels. Although depends where they are and what color.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If I got a monitor that was perfect except for 2 dead pixels, I would probably keep it, BLB, dirt and uniformity problems are worse than dead pixels. Although depends where they are and what color.


They can be INCREDIBLY annoying if anywhere other than the very corners, and even then you will see them, trust me... I had two stuck ones on a previous monitor and it drove me nuts. Maybe it's a personal thing and some people don't mind, but you can only say that if you've lived with a monitor that's had them for some time. At the price of these premium monitors like the PG279Q, I wouldn't accept a single one.


----------



## Nicholars

My current monitor has ZERO backlight bleed or uniformity problems, but 1 dead pixel, I would take the pixel over BLB or uniformity problems, but this is a NEC CCFL monitor so I doubt I will get another one with zero BLB with a LED backlight from Asus etc. Its almost funny how this is 7 years old and new monitors are a lot WORSE for these things, with technology improving they should be better not worse.


----------



## egzplicit

I'm not sure why people think spending 800+ (euro/pounds/etc) on a monitor and receiving one with 2-3 dead pixels is ok. It's a new product and I would expect all pixels to work. If you go and buy a new car, would it be ok if it had one or two scratches or dings? No, it's a new product and it should be....as new.

I've been using Apple and Dell monitors and never had any dead pixels, dirt or any other issues. I'm now interested in switching to a high refresh IPS display and the Asus PG289Q is the perfect candidate... however, giving all the issues people report, I'm think I might either have to wait a few more months for them to sort out the QC (will that ever happen?) or place an order for 3 monitors just to make sure I increase my odds of receiving a good display. I'm willing to spend up to £1000 for a monitor with these specs, however, I don't want to spend one pound if it comes with faults from day one... that's simply not acceptable.


----------



## atomicus

No question, monitors are going backwards in many respects. Sure tech is advancing, but IPS was better than this years ago, and shoddy production processes are putting all kinds of dirty junk out there in the marketplace that wouldn't have even left the factory before. Buying any new monitor has become a lottery. All you read now is IPS being slated for glow and bleed issues... that was NEVER the case when it first hit the scene, and it angers me the likes of AUO and LG (panel manufacturers) are doing so much damage to its reputation to the point where TN is actually being considered a viable alternative. How far the mighty have fallen.


----------



## mrgamer81

I would never accept dead pixels, not with this price. Some are ok with it, and that's fine, some says, dead pixels are hard to see on high resolution, maybe i have a good eyesight, because i can see them very easy, and than can't stop looking at the dead pixels. I can't enjoy the monitor, even if it was covered in cold.


----------



## misiak

I agree. If you don't know about a dead/stuck pixel it's fine. But as soon you find out, jeees, you would want to throw it from the window. Since that point you can't live with that because you still focus on that point. Very annoying. For me, it would be maybe worse that a little amount of BLB. On my 55" TV I had maybe 10 stuck pixels, but they are not noticeable from distance so I don't care so much but with monitor you would see them no matter what. And for 850 euro, this is just not acceptable. For that price they should check every monitor separately by a Chinese guy sitting there just for that. How long could it take ? 5 minutes ? I would gladly pay for those 5 minutes of his time but I want monitor without issues... So our only option is to return as many times until we get a good piece. Maybe if Asus has 50% return rate they will wake up...


----------



## Nicholars

IPS glow has always been a problem with IPS without a TW polarizer, although some seem to be a lot worse than others, I expect some IPS glow, its impossible to avoid, but the amount of BLB and other problems really is terrible on some of these £700 panels.

Seriously if you are expecting a perfect panel, with ZERO BLB and NO problems at all, you may as well just give up now, because you are going to be returning a LOT of monitors and eventually just settling for one that is acceptable, I have learned this from trying to get a perfect TV with no backlight bleed and banding etc. and also having tried the MG279Q and XB270HU. If you get one that has problems that you can live with, then just keep it TBH, the replacement will probably be worse!


----------



## volcom91c

Hey guys,

I just received my PG279Q from mindfactory.

I will be comparing my experience with the Acer XB270HU. I'd also like to mention that I had 5-6 Acers here that were all faulty.

First impressions:

- Packaging has a lot higher quality and is sturdier. Also the Monitor is assembled out of the box. Screen is protected with a layer of plastic. This was not the case on the Acer.
- I never had a swift or acer monitor before. Right out of the box I feel the extremely superior build quality. Moving the screen on the stand is a lot better and feels like a high quality product and also the thinner bezels are worth to be mentioned.

Screen:

Tested the panel with a black and white background an looked for dead pixels, dirt, glow and bleed.

- White: Perfect. No dirt nothing dead
- Black: there is some more glow to this than the acer, but only slightly. If you are sitting at a normal position in a dark room you hardly notice it.
- Black: No visible dead pixels
- Black: 99,9% Backlightbleed free. This was the biggest problem I had with the Acer. There is only a small spot in the bottom right corner. It is 2mm high and 10mm wide. You will be only able to see it at a distance of about 10cm.

Also tested blues, greens and reds. No stuck or dead pixels.

Quick summary: Asus won me over. The 100€ more compared to the acer are worth every penny. Even if I find some problems later - the experience I just had compared to acer is so much better. I own a BMW now. Before that I had a Golf. When first taking my BMW for a spin, that's how the comparison feels. Remember the BMW costs double compared to the VW. So the difference is OK. The Acer now feels like a 50.000€ overpriced Golf to me. It is 100€ less, but feels a lot cheaper. For about 400-500€ it would of been a O.K. monitor.

Also note that this was a quick first impression. No gaming etc. because I have to go to work. There is also the possibility that I got extremely lucky with the monitor (up to now). Lets hope that it is not the case and you guys will also get a top product.


----------



## misiak

Good to hear that. But did you test in a dark room ?


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Good to hear that. But did you test in a dark room ?


The room was not 100% dark. There was minimal light through the window shutters. Unfortunate I can't take a picture of how nice it looks, on my camera there is huge glow which are invisible to my naked eye. Also the minimal backlightbleed I noticed are not directly in the corners.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> The room was not 100% dark. There was minimal light through the window shutters.


Perfect! Hope 9/10 are good ones, not like acer where it was 1/10


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received my PG279Q from mindfactory.
> 
> I will be comparing my experience with the Acer XB270HU. I'd also like to mention that I had 5-6 Acers here that were all faulty.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> - Packaging has a lot higher quality and is sturdier. Also the Monitor is assembled out of the box. Screen is protected with a layer of plastic. This was not the case on the Acer.
> - I never had a swift or acer monitor before. Right out of the box I feel the extremely superior build quality. Moving the screen on the stand is a lot better and feels like a high quality product and also the thinner bezels are worth to be mentioned.
> 
> Screen:
> 
> Tested the panel with a black and white background an looked for dead pixels, dirt, glow and bleed.
> 
> - White: Perfect. No dirt nothing dead
> - Black: there is some more glow to this than the acer, but only slightly. If you are sitting at a normal position in a dark room you hardly notice it.
> - Black: No visible dead pixels
> - Black: 99,9% Backlightbleed free. This was the biggest problem I had with the Acer. There is only a small spot in the bottom right corner. It is 2mm high and 10mm wide. You will be only able to see it at a distance of about 10cm.
> 
> Also tested blues, greens and reds. No stuck or dead pixels.
> 
> Quick summary: Asus won me over. The 100€ more compared to the acer are worth every penny. Even if I find some problems later - the experience I just had compared to acer is so much better. I own a BMW now. Before that I had a Golf. When first taking my BMW for a spin, that's how the comparison feels. Remember the BMW costs double compared to the VW. So the difference is OK. The Acer now feels like a 50.000€ overpriced Golf to me. It is 100€ less, but feels a lot cheaper. For about 400-500€ it would of been a O.K. monitor.
> 
> Also note that this was a quick first impression. No gaming etc. because I have to go to work. There is also the possibility that I got extremely lucky with the monitor (up to now). Lets hope that it is not the case and you guys will also get a top product.


Congratulations on your new monitor. I'll hopefully receive mine next week, but reading user input like yours is excitement enough in the meantime.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received my PG279Q from mindfactory.
> 
> I will be comparing my experience with the Acer XB270HU. I'd also like to mention that I had 5-6 Acers here that were all faulty.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> - Packaging has a lot higher quality and is sturdier. Also the Monitor is assembled out of the box. Screen is protected with a layer of plastic. This was not the case on the Acer.
> - I never had a swift or acer monitor before. Right out of the box I feel the extremely superior build quality. Moving the screen on the stand is a lot better and feels like a high quality product and also the thinner bezels are worth to be mentioned.
> 
> Screen:
> 
> Tested the panel with a black and white background an looked for dead pixels, dirt, glow and bleed.
> 
> - White: Perfect. No dirt nothing dead
> - Black: there is some more glow to this than the acer, but only slightly. If you are sitting at a normal position in a dark room you hardly notice it.
> - Black: No visible dead pixels
> - Black: 99,9% Backlightbleed free. This was the biggest problem I had with the Acer. There is only a small spot in the bottom right corner. It is 2mm high and 10mm wide. You will be only able to see it at a distance of about 10cm.
> 
> Also tested blues, greens and reds. No stuck or dead pixels.
> 
> Quick summary: Asus won me over. The 100€ more compared to the acer are worth every penny. Even if I find some problems later - the experience I just had compared to acer is so much better. I own a BMW now. Before that I had a Golf. When first taking my BMW for a spin, that's how the comparison feels. Remember the BMW costs double compared to the VW. So the difference is OK. The Acer now feels like a 50.000€ overpriced Golf to me. It is 100€ less, but feels a lot cheaper. For about 400-500€ it would of been a O.K. monitor.
> 
> Also note that this was a quick first impression. No gaming etc. because I have to go to work. There is also the possibility that I got extremely lucky with the monitor (up to now). Lets hope that it is not the case and you guys will also get a top product.


did u pay the extra 30€ to get it checked for dead pixels, can see they have that service.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> did u pay the extra 30€ to get it checked for dead pixels, can see they have that service.


Damn no I did not. Should of probably. If I knew about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Congratulations on your new monitor. I'll hopefully receive mine next week, but reading user input like yours is excitement enough in the meantime.


Thanks, lets see if it continues to be like it is


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*


Congratulations on your purchase! Can you write something about reaction time - test or games? Is there anything seen in fast games (if u play - I mean CS: GO, BF 4 or other fps)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> did u pay the extra 30€ to get it checked for dead pixels, can see they have that service.


Mindfactory does? Damn, i'd pay €30 more for that peace of mind. Good service.


----------



## mrgamer81

Ok, i was thinking about buying one from mindfactory, as they have the 30€ pixel perfect check, but as i live in Denmark they want me to pay via bank transfer, but it's not something i want to do.


----------



## misiak

I just wonder why this monitor is still not announced on official ASUS site ? I would like to see specifications... Strange.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Mindfactory does? Damn, i'd pay €30 more for that peace of mind. Good service.


yeah they have it, 29.90€ for that.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> did u pay the extra 30€ to get it checked for dead pixels, can see they have that service.


This is really a good service, unfortunately in my shop they don't offer it. So my only chance is to check myself and return, return and return. But with my luck in last months/years, I'm almost sure I will get some ****. If not it will be a surprise for me









Btw, do they check only pixels or also BLB ? They should check both...


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase! Can you write something about reaction time - test or games? Is there anything seen in fast games (if u play - I mean CS: GO, BF 4 or other fps)


I'm at work at the moment. I usually don't play fps anymore, mostly strategy, rpgs etc. I won't be able to give you a good comparison because my old monitor is a 7 y/o dell with 120hz. I will see what I can do though


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> yeah they have it, 29.90€ for that.


I don't think they have more in stock, or at least that's what I gathered with the google translation. Would they ship it to you for free? Assuming you're not from Germany.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> yeah they have it, 29.90€ for that.


Now if I find any dead pixels I will cut your head off







Just jk. Until now it looks I've done everything right and saved 30€. But I would definitely pay the 30€ next time if I knew about it.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't think they have more in stock, or at least that's what I gathered with the google translation. Would they ship it to you for free? Assuming you're not from Germany.


They won't even ship for free in Germany. I payed 6€ I think. Something like that.

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/13

Versand ins Ausland

EDIT: Zone 1 is 20€, Zone 2 is 30€.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't think they have more in stock, or at least that's what I gathered with the google translation. Would they ship it to you for free? Assuming you're not from Germany.


no stock right now, they had like 5 In stock. I think it cost €20 for the shipping, not bad, but they want me to pay via bank transfer. They don't take paypal or creditcard because i live in Denmark, that sucks.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Now if I find any dead pixels I will cut your head off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just jk. Until now it looks I've done everything right and saved 30€. But I would definitely pay the 30€ next time if I knew about it.


haha, i hope not


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> They won't even ship for free in Germany. I payed 6€ I think. Something like that.
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/13
> 
> Versand ins Ausland
> 
> EDIT: Zone 1 is 20€, Zone 2 is 30€.


Oh, I'm in zone 1 (Sweden). Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> no stock right now, they had like 5 In stock. I think it cost €20 for the shipping, not bad, but they want me to pay via bank transfer. They don't take paypal or creditcard because i live in Denmark, that sucks.


Yeah, it's not bad at all and had I known of such a service I would've ordered from that store.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If I got a monitor that was perfect except for 2 dead pixels, I would probably keep it, BLB, dirt and uniformity problems are worse than dead pixels. Although depends where they are and what color.


Well, I didn't get to the point to test BLB yet.  Another of them was visible on a white background near the center of the screen. I am probably on of those guys who could live with some BLB but not dead pixels...

The thing is, if I can return it at free costs and MAYBE get a better one, why not. I still have a screen atm.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Ok, i was thinking about buying one from mindfactory, as they have the 30€ pixel perfect check, but as i live in Denmark they want me to pay via bank transfer, but it's not something i want to do.


That's actually pretty awesome. With my luck, I'd pay and still notice a few dead pixels.


----------



## helix7

Mine arrived today from Mindfactory as well, wish I had known about the 30€ pixel check, would have taken the option. Unfortunately it arrived just as I was leaving for work, so I will have to wait until later tonight to open it up and test, will report back.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> will report back.


Thank you!


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> I'm at work at the moment. I usually don't play fps anymore, mostly strategy, rpgs etc. I won't be able to give you a good comparison because my old monitor is a 7 y/o dell with 120hz. I will see what I can do though


i m waiting same test for battlefied cs go and other fps







i m stuck between pg278q and pg279q...i love and play fps competitive most of my time(99%) ^^ if reaction time input lag it s same or better on ips i ll pick it


----------



## kashim

guys sorry but tft central says
input lag :
- pg278q 4ms
- xb270hu 3ms
then xb270hu have fastest input?it s better for fps right?
response time :
- pg278q 3ms
-xb270hu 5,5 ms
xb270hu image are more blurry then pg278q because pixel response is more right?

sorry but if input it s faster but image are a little more blurry(2ms) xb270hu it s better then swift for all genre of games :S...why someone says for competitive gaming swift it s better?i think image a little more blurry but less input lag is the way for frag more ^^...please help me to understand that


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> please help me to understand that


Short version?

You can't detect the difference between 3 and 4 miliseconds of input lag.


----------



## kashim

again another comparision from tom s ^^
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/acer-xb270hu-27-inch-g-sync-monitor,4238-7.html

response time
xb270hu 8ms
pg278q 6ms

absolute input lag
xb270hu 28 ms
pg278q 23 ms

2ms less response time and 5ms absolute input lag...are they crucial for gaming(competitive fps?) in cs go someone play with eizo fg2421 (have more input lag and response time then both and frag like a beast :S)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> again another comparision from tom s ^^
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/acer-xb270hu-27-inch-g-sync-monitor,4238-7.html
> 
> response time
> xb270hu 8ms
> pg278q 6ms
> 
> absolute input lag
> xb270hu 28 ms
> pg278q 23 ms
> 
> 2ms less response time and 5ms absolute input lag...are they crucial for gaming(competitive fps?) in cs go someone play with eizo fg2421 (have more input lag and response time then both and frag like a beast :S)


Most PC gamers wouldn't notice those dfiferences.


----------



## Nicholars

The input lag would probably feel exactly the same, the TN might look a bit less blurry.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most PC gamers wouldn't notice those dfiferences.


Does this also affect me? I have a Samsung 2233RZ with 3 ms and wonder if they can, however, be any differences? Because of different matrices (TN vs IPS).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Does this also affect me? I have a Samsung 2233RZ with 3 ms and wonder if they can, however, be any differences? Because of different matrices (TN vs IPS).


Hard to say unless we see real measured numbers from good review sites, both for response time and total input lag.


----------



## Rhazer

Hello,

My monitor arrived today from Mindfactory and i ordered the Pixeltest. Unfortunately the one Who tested it, didn't notice the 2 dead pixels. So i will return mine for replacement.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanillaclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhazer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My monitor arrived today from Mindfactory and i ordered the Pixeltest. Unfortunately the one Who tested it, didn't notice the 2 dead pixels. So i will return mine for replacement.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Sounds like the "pixeltest" is a ripoff.









I'm considering getting the PG279Q too, but will probably wait for the tftcentral review first.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> IPS glow has always been a problem with *IPS without a TW polarizer*, although some seem to be a lot worse than others, I expect some IPS glow, its impossible to avoid, but the amount of BLB and other problems really is terrible on some of these £700 panels.


is this tw polarizer so expensive that manufacturers don't use it? or why do they make ips monitors with blb, if that tw polarizer could get them rid of this blb, which is the reason for many returns i guess?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> is this tw polarizer so expensive that manufacturers don't use it? or why do they make ips monitors with blb, if that tw polarizer could get them rid of this blb, which is the reason for many returns i guess?


It has nothing to do with BLB. BLB and IPS glow are not the same thing, and BLB is not intentional. But yes, an ATW Polarizer is a significant added cost. For the extra money I'd much rather they just use a VA panel instead.


----------



## Stars

Got mine too.

1x stuck red pixel

2x dust or faulty subpixels





Its going back and Im requesting money back. Got no time for lottery sending 10 monitors back and forth until I eventually get a good one..

Glow is way worse than my XB270HU had, but I guess I was rather lucky with the Acer I got. Ive seen user pics of Acers, especially v2 Acers with 120Hz ULMB having same bad glow as my 279 has.

Seeing how many ppl got pixel errors here and on the german forum, Im not willing to play more lottery. Ill just wait until Acer comes out and maybe untill then morrons at AUO got their **** together with the panels.


----------



## egzplicit

Oh god...


----------



## diiiP

Just got mine from Alternate (Germany)
- No faulty pixels
- Glow: http://i.imgur.com/O2ZU4Z0.jpg
Top right corner does not look in real as bad as in the picture!

So yeah, pretty happy with mine


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've tested the Acer HU head to head with the PG278Q and I prefer the Swift. Noticeably faster pixels means you don't have to rely on ULMB mode and can get all the G-Sync benefits. IMO the TN Swift is the best/competitive/dark gaming monitor, the monitors that use the 27" IPS are for more general gaming.


interesting. i saw your post comparing the benq 30z vs the swift, and, at least at this distance, they appear about equally clear. the swift is obviously brighter though.

i'm somehwat surprised though that you prefer the swift over the acer, so it seems that IPS isn't so clearly better than a quality TN. i'm planning to get a 1440p monitor because i don't want my 2411z's poor colors and contrast any more. naturally i looked at the coming G-sync & ULMB monitors that use IPS, but the swift is significantly cheaper.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diiiP*
> 
> Just got mine from Alternate (Germany)
> - No faulty pixels
> - Glow: http://i.imgur.com/O2ZU4Z0.jpg
> Top right corner does not look in real as bad as in the picture!
> 
> So yeah, pretty happy with mine


guys can someone try this beast with fps on 144 and 165hz pls?i need help to decide between pg278q and 279q


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> interesting. i saw your post comparing the benq 30z vs the swift, and, at least at this distance, they appear about equally clear. the swift is obviously brighter though.
> 
> i'm somehwat surprised though that you prefer the swift over the acer, so it seems that IPS isn't so clearly better than a quality TN. i'm planning to get a 1440p monitor because i don't want my 2411z's poor colors and contrast any more. naturally i looked at the coming G-sync & ULMB monitors that use IPS, but the swift is significantly cheaper.


same boat for me i have benq xl2411t without ulmb :S


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diiiP*
> 
> Just got mine from Alternate (Germany)
> - No faulty pixels
> - Glow: http://i.imgur.com/O2ZU4Z0.jpg
> Top right corner does not look in real as bad as in the picture!
> 
> So yeah, pretty happy with mine


That is not bad at all, you seem to have received a good one.

I have 3 hours to go till end of my shift then I will open the box and test mine and I am like the other poster before you, not going to play the lottery (I am not in Germany) and send and keep testing new models, I will just go for a dell which is what I have been using for 8 years now (just one monitor all that time), won't have all the bells and whistles but I don't have to look at some defect for years that bothers the crap out me wondering why I didn't just send it back or why I convinced myself 'it's not that bad. For this kind of money, it has to be damn good and as it says on the tin, or no deal.


----------



## Stars

Looked closer into glow and mine has some pretty effin pathetic glow.

With the Acer I had (which again I had alot of luck with), I didnt see any glow whatsoever from the distance where I sit!

With the Asus I see all 4 corners slightly glowing in dark scenes. Or for example when you start the PC and see the black boot screen. It was completely black with acer- no glow visible. With Asus all corners are glowing.

Kind of a bummer.

To the positive side- I didnt notice any inversed pixels as of yet and it seems to have exactly the same antiglare coating as the 270 has.

To the responsiveness, as far as I can tell its very direct, but a little bit slower than Acer. If I had to guess, Id say it feels 5-10ms slower than the Acer in terms of overall response time. Its fast to the point that ppl shouldnt notice any delay with it whatsoever, but for hardcore competitive crowd, the 270 would be a better choice as of right now. Maybe and hopefully, the 271 will have exactly the same overall response time or even better than the 270.

The factory color calibration was better on the Acer as well, but not by much. Actually it was noticably better than the Asus.


----------



## kashim

really acer is so much better O.O...then waiting for xb271hu and tft reviews for both


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diiiP*
> 
> Just got mine from Alternate (Germany)
> - No faulty pixels
> - Glow: http://i.imgur.com/O2ZU4Z0.jpg
> Top right corner does not look in real as bad as in the picture!
> 
> So yeah, pretty happy with mine


Hey really happy for you









How do you get a picture like that? Special Settings on your camera? I'm trying to take a close to reality picture with my Iphone.

Rechecked for dead pixels and dirt after hearing from you guys







Found nothing. There will be faulty untis, but as it seems the QC is still a lot better than acer's. Two friends got theirs. One has a bit dirt/damaged pixel in the button left corner, other is also perfect.


----------



## timd78

That looks fine to me mate. Enjoy it


----------



## Stars

Another example of how dust looks:



Find the word "Antworten" and look straight above the letter "t" in that word. That is dust uder the coating.

Under the word "das" there is a dust corn it seems like, which is actually removable, unlike the one under the coating. Just incase you wonder if its a stuck pixel etc. under the word "das".


----------



## Benny89

Fk this lottery...really. I don't get how you can release such expensive, top-end monitor with dead pixels...

I will get mine probably in next week (finally first banch is coming to my country) but I am afraid of this lottery game again...

I hope TFT review will be out for till this weekend. I would REALLY like to see direct comparsion to old Acer XB. I have to upgrade so there is no turning back for me, but will see if it is not worth waiting for Acer new XB.


----------



## kashim

if u google digital versus pg278q vs xb270hu they have misure a d compared both..they have both 10ms input lag but pg278q have response time of 4.5 ms vs 9 of ips 144hz...then same response time but a little blurry image ...gonna see if 165 or 150hz is more responsive then 9 ms and job it s done


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> To the responsiveness, as far as I can tell its very direct, but a little bit slower than Acer. If I had to guess, Id say it feels 5-10ms slower than the Acer in terms of overall response time. Its fast to the point that ppl shouldnt notice any delay with it whatsoever, but for hardcore competitive crowd, the 270 would be a better choice as of right now. Maybe and hopefully, the 271 will have exactly the same overall response time or even better than the 270.
> 
> The factory color calibration was better on the Acer as well, but not by much. Actually it was noticably better than the Asus.


Are you sure it is slower than the equivalent Acer monitor, because that is a deal breaker for me?

Do any of you new PG279Q owners experience what Star has?


----------



## Stars

Its still very fast, but Acer felt a tad faster in terms of overall latency (pixel transition time + input lag), Id say Acer was 5-10ms faster somewhere in between. 99% of the ppl wont notice any delay still. Again its fast enough for any fps game out there. But if you were some Quake Live fanatic for example, the XB270HU would be a better choice for that.

Another thing Ive noticed- I remember the PG278Q turned on almost instantly. The PG279Q takes around 4.5-4.8 seconds to turn on (measured with the iphone stop watch).

Im about to make a vid of the horrible glow I got on my ROG


----------



## Metros

It seems the ASUS PG279Q is doing a lot better with QC than the ACER (I know it is a small sample) this is why ASUS is so much better at making monitors.


----------



## mrgamer81

Got a refund for my crappy pg279q, i am now not sure, if i want to try again. I am just tired of getting crappy monitors. I did this with Asus pg278q never could get a perfect one, than Acer xb270hu, same problems. Now with Asus pg279q.


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems the ASUS PG279Q is doing a lot better with QC than the ACER (I know it is a small sample) this is why ASUS is so much better at making monitors.


From what I have read so far, if 'Asus is so much better at making monitors' than any manufacturer, then that means the competition is shockingly bad, but this does not say anything about Asus actually being good and at the moment from a sample of say 4-5 screens it seems the QA is outrageously poor and your statement is completely false.

Is there another forum where people are discussing their 279s after opening them up today?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Got a refund for my crappy pg279q, i am now not sure, if i want to try again. I am just tired of getting crappy monitors. I did this with Asus pg278q never could get a perfect one, than Acer xb270hu, same problems. Now with Asus pg279q.


Oh dear. I guess I have to stick with my Korean QNIX 1440p for longer! I actually went through FOUR XB270HU with horrid BLB. I am not ready to do that again with PG279Q yet I do see that it exhibits far less bleed to almost nonexistent. Hmm.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh dear. I guess I have to stick with my Korean QNIX 1440p for longer! I actually went through FOUR XB270HU with horrid BLB. I am not ready to do that again with PG279Q yet I do see that it exhibits far less bleed to almost nonexistent. Hmm.


i would say keep that Qnix, not worth playing this can i get a good monitor game. I went through 10 pg278q, and than 5 Acer xb270hu and now the first Asus pg279q with dirt/dust in the panel


----------



## Piospi

Maybe these problems are the first batch? I'll wait a little and maybe something Asus improve image quality.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Its still very fast, but Acer felt a tad faster in terms of overall latency (pixel transition time + input lag), Id say Acer was 5-10ms faster somewhere in between. 99% of the ppl wont notice any delay still. Again its fast enough for any fps game out there. But if you were some Quake Live fanatic for example, the XB270HU would be a better choice for that.
> 
> Another thing Ive noticed- I remember the PG278Q turned on almost instantly. The PG279Q takes around 4.5-4.8 seconds to turn on (measured with the iphone stop watch).
> 
> Im about to make a vid of the horrible glow I got on my ROG


Sadly I am into shooters and very sensitive to delay. I hope you're wrong about it, but I can't be sure until TFT gets the monitor, I guess.


----------



## misiak

Well, well, seems I have still enough time to cancel my order until 16.10







From experiences in this forum I think it is 50:50 so far. Not a bad chance to win in a lottery







But to have better numbers we need more early adopters here. I still wonder why in USA the monitor is planned to be released in November. I think EU is a guinea pig for Asus at the moment. On asus.com there is no mention about PG279Q.... Hope mine will be fine, otherwise back to the store it goes. No mercy with them...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Sadly I am into shooters and very sensitive to delay. I hope you're wrong about it, but I can't be sure until TFT gets the monitor, I guess.


It's same panel so I guess response will be +/- the same... 10ms is just too much between them


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, well, seems I have still enough time to cancel my order until 16.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From experiences in this forum I think it is 50:50 so far. Not a bad chance to win in a lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to have better numbers we need more early adopters here. I still wonder why in USA the monitor is planned to be released in November. I think EU is a guinea pig for Asus at the moment. On asus.com there is no mention about PG279Q.... Hope mine will be fine, otherwise back to the store it goes. No mercy with them...


I will deal with two small dead pixels or so, but anything worse than that and I'll send it back instantly.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> if u google digital versus pg278q vs xb270hu they have misure a d compared both..they have both 10ms input lag but pg278q have response time of 4.5 ms vs 9 of ips 144hz...then same response time but a little blurry image ...gonna see if 165 or 150hz is more responsive then 9 ms and job it s done


For your CS:GO needs I suggest taking a look into ULMB, it's meant to reduce motion blur. All these monitors support it up to 120Hz but it will be better than Gsync at 144 or 165Hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diiiP*
> 
> Just got mine from Alternate (Germany)
> - No faulty pixels
> - Glow: http://i.imgur.com/O2ZU4Z0.jpg
> Top right corner does not look in real as bad as in the picture!
> 
> So yeah, pretty happy with mine


Could you please tell me camera settings you've used to capture this photo ? Would like to try the same on my IPS panel and compare with yours. Thx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> For your CS:GO needs I suggest taking a look into ULMB, it's meant to reduce motion blur. All these monitors support it up to 120Hz but it will be better than Gsync at 144 or 165Hz.


Man, how could you live with that if you know it? For 850 euro there is no excuse for a single stuck/dead pixel...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's same panel so I guess response will be +/- the same... 10ms is just too much between them


That is what I believed as well. However, some claim that adding HDMI to the G-Sync V2 module has caused it to have a higher delay than previous iteration G-Sync module with only displayport.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> i would say keep that Qnix, not worth playing this can i get a good monitor game. I went through 10 pg278q, and than 5 Acer xb270hu and now the first Asus pg279q with dirt/dust in the panel


It is a great monitor and I bought it for a very good price. The colors are amazing for an IPS. But, it is limited and has the following issues that bother me:

- The reflection from the glare is just so annoying. Having a window to my right makes it even worse during day time. Hell, my K70 keyboard reflects from it all the time. I am a big fan of good matt finish as I can clearly see the difference. I am fine to lose a bit of color crispiness to completely remove the sharp reflections.
- One port only and it is DVI. I have a PS4 waiting to be hooked.
- The stand is flimsy and doesn't rotate.
- The bezel is just too thick.
- No G-Sync. After I tested it on XB270HU, I need it in my life.

I'll keep a close eye.


----------



## Stars

Now after looking closer at a black image I found 2 more bad pixels (glowing in different colors). So in total 3 bad pixels and 2 dust/subpixel spots.

Here is the demonstration of the glow by the way, standing about 1.2-1.5 meters away from the monitor:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bybk_D1VKkIqaHRIRUtnMHE0SnM/view?usp=sharing

if you download the file, its better quality. The video there is automatically rendered to 720p by google, but the file is better quality 1080p.

This was the Acer 270. It had more blb, but Id take that blb any day over the insane glow that my Acer has.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B50weqL0jbOgVGNQbUNCbzNHYlk/view

both monitors were at 100% brightness. Imho the difference is huge. Asus glow is disgusting compared to the one I had on the Acer. Filmed with the same iphone 6 camera, which is pretty darn good to be honest. YOu need to switch to the video mode on iphone 6, thats the closest how something looks in RL. In Photo mode, it doesnt look precise, but in video mode 30fps one (the ones with higher fps darken the image more)- it records a video which looks really close to rl.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That is what I believed as well. However, some claim that adding HDMI to the G-Sync V2 module has caused it to have a higher delay than previous iteration G-Sync module with only displayport.


Hope it's not right :-/ Don't know how it is now, but before if there were DP and HDMI on a g-sync monitor it was in fact two monitors in one. Maybe it's different now, but that delay would be just too much. For most people HMDI is useless in such kind of monitors, what for ? This would not be a good trade-off for gaming monitor I'd say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> It is a great monitor and I bought it for a very good price. The colors are amazing for an IPS. But, it is limited and has the following issues that bother me:
> 
> - The reflection from the glare is just so annoying. Having a window to my right makes it even worse during day time. Hell, my K70 keyboard reflects from it all the time. I am a big fan of good matt finish as I can clearly see the difference. I am fine to lose a bit of color crispiness to completely remove the sharp reflections.
> - One port only and it is DVI. I have a PS4 waiting to be hooked.
> - The stand is flimsy and doesn't rotate.
> - The bezel is just too thick.
> - No G-Sync. After I tested it on XB270HU, I need it in my life.
> 
> I'll keep a close eye.


The main reason why people buy this monitor in the first place is G-SYNC, IPS 144/165Hz and 1440p. Personally I can't understand how somebody can play without G-sync if a high frame-rate can't be maintained constantly. On 1440p almost impossible without a very strong card. Single 980Ti has already problem to maintain 60FPS in some titles. Here the g-sync is a redemption. There is nothing worse as if the GPU frame-rate is not in sync with monitor refresh rate. And it doesn't matter if it's higher or lower. That stuttery mess is jsut not acceptable for me


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Now after looking closer at a black image I found 2 more bad pixels (glowing in different colors). So in total 3 bad pixels and 2 dust/subpixel spots.
> 
> Here is the demonstration of the glow by the way, standing about 1.2-1.5 meters away from the monitor:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bybk_D1VKkIqaHRIRUtnMHE0SnM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> if you download the file, its better quality. The video there is automatically rendered to 720p by google, but the file is better quality 1080p.
> 
> This was the Acer 270. It had more blb, but Id take that blb any day over the insane glow that my Acer has.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B50weqL0jbOgVGNQbUNCbzNHYlk/view
> 
> both monitors were at 100% brightness. Imho the difference is huge. Asus glow is disgusting compared to the one I had on the Acer.


It is not shot from the center so that glow in right bottom corner maybe is not there. But there is unbelievable amount of back-light bleeding. What a crap this piece. Send it back asap.


----------



## Stars

@ misiak - ye the angles arent exactly 100% the same, as with the acer I was mainly filming the BLB in the right corner for the new owner of it, since it didnt suffer from insane Glow.

On the Asus- it doesnt really have much BLB, only very little on the edges. What you see there is ridiculous glow. This is one good example where glow is actually worse than BLB.

Problem with such ridiculous ammount of glow is- you never have a really dark image, even sitting right in fron of the monitor. Dark images have small glow in all 4 corners on this specific panel I got. I would describe this panel with a dark image on it like the 3d cards/stickers they used to sell with a plastic layer on it, where if you change the angle and the objects moves a little/create some sort of 3d effect. If you remember them- the 3d effect looked like ****, and the glow on the Asus is exactly the same.

The one guy who got his Asus first from Sweden or Norway made a video too and had just as bad glow as I do.

If I knew how it will turn out, I woulda kept my Acer f*m*l









Granted I really need a 2nd input, I think I woulda figured something out after all with the Acer Predator..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @ misiak - ye the angles arent exactly 100% the same, as with the acer I was mainly filming the BLB in the right corner for the new owner of it, since it didnt suffer from insane Glow.
> 
> On the Asus- it doesnt really have much BLB, only very little on the edges. What you see there is ridiculous glow. This is one good example where glow is actually worse than BLB.
> 
> Problem with such ridiculous ammount of glow is- you never have a really dark image, even sitting right in fron of the monitor. Dark images have small glow in all 4 corners on this specific panel I got. I would describe this panel with a dark image on it like the 3d cards/stickers they used to sell with a plastic layer on it, where if you change the angle and the objects moves a little/create some sort of 3d effect. If you remember them- the 3d effect looked like ****, and the glow on the Asus is exactly the same.
> 
> The one guy who got his Asus first from Sweden or Norway made a video too and had just as bad glow as I do.
> 
> If I knew how it will turn out, I woulda kept my Acer f*m*l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I really need a 2nd input, I think I woulda figured something out after all with the Acer Predator..


I don't know, seems to me like bleed, look at this picture what I think is bleed.



As you also can see in your video, those spots are not moving if you move the camera. So this is BLB. Glow is also continuous. Only the bottom right corner has some glow together with BLB. But definitely this is not acceptable. My IPS for 150 eur is much better than this.

I know that guy, in fact his glow is not so bad, only the iphone camera exaggerate it.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hope it's not right :-/ Don't know how it is now, but before if there were DP and HDMI on a g-sync monitor it was in fact two monitors in one. Maybe it's different now, but that delay would be just too much. For most people HMDI is useless in such kind of monitors, what for ? This would not be a good trade-off for gaming monitor I'd say.


I will hook up my XBOX ONE with the HDMI port, and I personally think it's a nice addition. But if it means a higher input because of HDMI port then I certainly would rather it only had a displayport instead because I'm a PC gamer, I guess everyone that buys this monitor is.

Anyway, it's just speculations at this point. We will have to wait for TFT centrals review, and it's annoying as gosh darn that they haven't gotten the monitor yet. They are one of few reviewers that actually go deep and find all the good stuff people want to know unlike all the other shallow reviewers out there.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I will hook up my XBOX ONE with the HDMI port, and I personally think it's a nice addition. But if it means a higher input because of HDMI port then I certainly would rather it only had a displayport instead because I'm a PC gamer, I guess everyone that buys this monitor is.
> 
> Anyway, it's just speculations at this point. We will have to wait for TFT centrals review, and it's annoying as gosh darn that they haven't gotten the monitor yet. They are one of few reviewers that actually go deep and find all the good stuff people want to know unlike all the other shallow reviewers out there.


Yep, but for xbox I would prefer a big TV









Agree all that reviews I've read are not very detailed. Nobody mentioned display uniformity, bleed, glow, dead pixels, ***? These are things which are most important! If this is OK, then we can discuss further







Maybe TFT already have the monitor, but it take some time until they finish a review. Usually they go into deep details and this take some time. Hopefully until Friday will be ready


----------



## Stars

@misiak - indeed the spots you marked are BLB. But I thought it was rather low, looks like it really isnt that low. The Acer had it a bit more visible in the right bottom corner, yet it didnt disturb me anywhere near as much as the insane glow does. Yeah mate not only cheaper ips monitors got less blb, even TN monitors- I never had one with that much blb, not to mention glow.

Looks like I really got a pretty bad panel right there. Its going back without a single doubt.

@Pragmatist- I was planning to play alot of BO3 online on the Asus on my PS4, since alot of my online mates are still on consoles. However now it will have to wait. I will at least wait untill the new Acer is out.

I actually just hooked up the PS4 to the Asus. THe scaled image is ok. Its not looking bad and not looking too good. Its a little above mediocre scaling. In terms of response time, my 24" inch TN monitors are noticably faster (Benq XL2420TE and LG 24GM77). So I guess Id prefer a TN panel for COD on ps4 as of right now.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> From what I have read so far, if 'Asus is so much better at making monitors' than any manufacturer, then that means the competition is shockingly bad, but this does not say anything about Asus actually being good and at the moment from a sample of say 4-5 screens it seems the QA is outrageously poor and your statement is completely false.
> 
> Is there another forum where people are discussing their 279s after opening them up today?


The "ASUS are so much better at making monitors" was about how they are better than ACER, it is still worth the extra money for longer warranty, better QC and better customer service.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @Pragmatist- I was planning to play alot of BO3 online on the Asus on my PS4, since alot of my online mates are still on consoles. However now it will have to wait. I will at least wait untill the new Acer is out.
> 
> I actually just hooked up the PS4 to the Asus. THe scaled image is ok. Its not looking bad and not looking too good. Its a little above mediocre scaling. In terms of response time, my 24" inch TN monitors are noticably faster (Benq XL2420TE and LG 24GM77). So I guess Id prefer a TN panel for COD on ps4 as of right now.


Oh, that's good to know.

I must admit that your post basically saying the PG279Q is noticeably slower than the Acer XB270HU is getting to me, but I hope that it isn't the case. It's a shame we don't have someone here that has both monitors at hand for a quick and dirty comparison, preferably someone that mains shooters.


----------



## Stars

Keep in mind though it is only about 5-10ms is what I would personally rate it, its not much not even 1 frame at 60fps. And it would be about the same that the swedish site came up with. If it would matter, then only for insanely fast fps games like quake live etc.

edit: here I posted a vid of a very dark game played on ps4 (bloodborne):




You can see how ridiculous the glow is. Its actually truly worse than BLB. But I guess this is just a very bad panel I got there and might not apply to all ROGs.


----------



## Metros

If you are in the UK, got some good news for you about this monitor

Hi there

There is a slim chance we might see stock land this week.

We have also added the same pixel warranty as the previous Swift, details below:

- OcUK Exclusive Service: Warranty regarding dead pixels falls under ISO rules and as such dead pixels if very few are not an actual fault. But at OcUK we value our customers especially when spending such a large amount of money on what is a flagship gaming monitor. As such even if you only have 1 dead/stuck pixel and it has not gone after 3 days, we will class the monitor as faulty and exchange it for you at no cost to you. This service is exclusive at OcUK for Asus ROG Swift ONLY or other qualifying monitors! (Valid for 28 days from purchase)!

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18674039&page=7


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Keep in mind though it is only about 5-10ms is what I would personally rate it, its not much not even 1 frame at 60fps. And it would be about the same that the swedish site came up with. If it would matter, then only for insanely fast fps games like quake live etc.


Yeah, I've read the review, and it's a total of 8 milliseconds display lag. However, the HDMI has a 15 milliseconds delay which is 7 milliseconds more. So, judging by that it doesn't differ from the Acer XB270HU, and that's mostly why I got worried when I read your post. Either way, thanks for sharing your experience with the monitor.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Seems like some extremely poor quality control on these 144Hz IPS displays from Acer and Asus.
Sucks to go through 4-5 displays back and forth to maybe find one that doesnt have bleeding.


----------



## Zerrius

i don't understand why they're not working to fix the QC issues. they are losing reputation and money. although for the price they sell these for, i doubt their losses are big.


----------



## Benny89

If mine PG will have really bad glow/BLB or dead pixels I think I will get something cheaper like for example Benq BL3200PT which is VA 32" 1440p. Sure, no G-Sync hurts me a lot but I have no patient to go back-forth return game.

Any other 1440p with G-Sync? Can be 60Hz, I don't mind, I dont play competetive.


----------



## helix7

Ok I just opened up my box! It has a reassuring sticker on it, saying:

"QC passed" Hurray!

Switched it on, looks beautiful, then switched on 120hz, quite jaw dropping. But I was expecting the worst after all your reviews right from the start. I have a previous experience with IPS screen, Dell U2715 but i returned as the display port didn't seem to work and had horrendous ips glow. Turned out a lot of the cables Dell put with it were rubbish, so it might just have needed a new cable but I was not prepared to buy one with a new screen and with the glow or backlight bleed (I don't which is which and nor do many it seems) I sent it back and back to my aging Dell2407, a workhorse but a bit long in the tooth at this stage.

Ok back to this new monitor. Time for inspection for dirt/dead pixels. I have never had a monitor with a dead pixel before.

There is one dead pixel in one place and there is a dust/dirt spot in another place (the same kind you get under the imac 27" screen from 2011-2014 requiring replacement screen/clean under panel) so at that point and near the start of the adventure with the screen, it's game over. A huge shame as it's quite fantastic looking I have to say.

here is a (bad) pic of the dead pixel:



Here is a pic of the dirt but this is hard for me to photograph, it's midnight, dark etc:



And here are some pics of the glow/bleed. Taken with Iphone5s, I know these look really bad when you upload them but it honestly looks that bad in person. I just have to strafe my body 10 cm to left or right and the whole screen is just a white glow as you see in the pic 2/3. It's as if it has terrible viewing angles, make your screen black and just **** your head or go a little higher or lower and the whole screen looks different and much, much worse. The only way it would look less terrible would be if you put your head facing directly to the center of the screen and 10-20 cms away from screen. This is, of course, not the point of how one should use such a technological giant, the most spec'd gaming monitor in the world.





I had a look at Witcher 3, amazing, apart from when there is anything dark on screen. But this Asus, a big disappointment. The bottom line for me on this is simple: IPS screens look this bad, how bad is determined by a lottery but it's only a degree of how bad, there is no perfect IPS, it doesn't exist. I don't think ASUS is the worst but who in their right minds would pay this kind of money for this screen when the technology is so inherently flawed? And in this case, like many of yours, a particularly awful representation of modern technology.

I used to game on Iiyama crts back in the 90s, now that was a screen. And my trusty, knackered dell2407 that has a few black marks on the screen after years of use? That is a screen. This? I don't get it, do they not care? Or do they think people are not that fussy? In 2015?? Think again...

So back in the box it goes, and I am not going to bother replacing it with same model, I will go back to Dell, not sure which model, maybe 2xDell U2415 24-Inch 1920 x 1200 but I have ordered and paid for a 980ti to use with this asus pg279 and it's going to be totally wasted on those. Next time I will consider a gaming monitor will be when IPS is long gone.

The 120hz I experienced typing this and testing the screen was magnificent, has to be said.

Last pic, the screen in the dark (camera at fault to x degree but you can observe the distribution of glow vis-a-vis corners as pic was taken fairly centrally positional wise):



You know what I am spectacularly bad at in life? Putting **** back into boxes. It's as if it's only supposed to be opened and taken out but the reverse? It's like trying to fit a farm into a phone booth.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Keep in mind though it is only about 5-10ms is what I would personally rate it, its not much not even 1 frame at 60fps. And it would be about the same that the swedish site came up with. If it would matter, then only for insanely fast fps games like quake live etc.
> 
> edit: here I posted a vid of a very dark game played on ps4 (bloodborne):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how ridiculous the glow is. Its actually truly worse than BLB. But I guess this is just a very bad panel I got there and might not apply to all ROGs.


Mein gott







This is really tragic. Out of the house, immediately. Not acceptable for a 850e monitor. Would your try a second chance or you ask for money ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Ok I just opened up my box! It has a reassuring sticker on it, saying:
> 
> "QC passed" Hurray!
> 
> Switched it on, looks beautiful, then switched on 120hz, quite jaw dropping. But I was expecting the worst after all your reviews right from the start. I have a previous experience with IPS screen, Dell U2715 but i returned as the display port didn't seem to work and had horrendous ips glow. Turned out a lot of the cables Dell put with it were rubbish, so it might just have needed a new cable but I was not prepared to buy one with a new screen and with the glow or backlight bleed (I don't which is which and nor do many it seems) I sent it back and back to my aging Dell2407, a workhorse but a bit long in the tooth at this stage.
> 
> Ok back to this new monitor. Time for inspection for dirt/dead pixels. I have never had a monitor with a dead pixel before.
> 
> There is one dead pixel in one place and there is a dust/dirt spot in another place (the same kind you get under the imac 27" screen from 2011-2014 requiring replacement screen/clean under panel) so at that point and near the start of the adventure with the screen, it's game over. A huge shame as it's quite fantastic looking I have to say.
> 
> here is a (bad) pic of the dead pixel:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the dirt but this is hard for me to photograph, it's midnight, dark etc:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some pics of the glow/bleed. Taken with Iphone5s, I know these look really bad when you upload them but it honestly looks that bad in person. I just have to strafe my body 10 cm to left or right and the whole screen is just a white glow as you see in the pic 2/3. It's as if it has terrible viewing angles, make your screen black and just **** your head or go a little higher or lower and the whole screen looks different and much, much worse. The only way it would look less terrible would be if you put your head facing directly to the center of the screen and 10-20 cms away from screen. This is, of course, not the point of how one should use such a technological giant, the most spec'd gaming monitor in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at Witcher 3, amazing, apart from when there is anything dark on screen. But this Asus, a big disappointment. The bottom line for me on this is simple: IPS screens look this bad, how bad is determined by a lottery but it's only a degree of how bad, there is no perfect IPS, it doesn't exist. I don't think ASUS is the worst but who in their right minds would pay this kind of money for this screen when the technology is so inherently flawed? And in this case, like many of yours, a particularly awful representation of modern technology.
> 
> I used to game on Iiyama crts back in the 90s, now that was a screen. And my trusty, knackered dell2407 that has a few black marks on the screen after years of use? That is a screen. This? I don't get it, do they not care? Or do they think people are not that fussy? In 2015?? Think again...
> 
> So back in the box it goes, and I am not going to bother replacing it with same model, I will go back to Dell, not sure which model, maybe 2xDell U2415 24-Inch 1920 x 1200 but I have ordered and paid for a 980ti to use with this asus pg279 and it's going to be totally wasted on those. Next time I will consider a gaming monitor will be when IPS is long gone.
> 
> The 120hz I experienced typing this and testing the screen was magnificent, has to be said.
> 
> Last pic, the screen in the dark (camera at fault to x degree but you can observe the distribution of glow vis-a-vis corners as pic was taken fairly centrally positional wise):
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I am spectacularly bad at in life? Putting **** back into boxes. It's as if it's only supposed to be opened and taken out but the reverse? It's like trying to fit a farm into a phone booth.


That is just...horrible to hear. This QC is super bad. I know we only had several people here who got PG, but we are random gamers from different countries and each one has some dust, dead pixels, AT BEST glow and BLB.

I will wait for new XB to be released and check their quality. After that we will see. For now I will enjoy my Eizo 1080p IPS which has really small glow and very good black as for IPS.

Funny- after all I might go with old ROG SWIFT TN panel as its price will soon drop by good margin and just call it a day with those new panels.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Ok I just opened up my box! It has a reassuring sticker on it, saying:
> 
> "QC passed" Hurray!


Hoooooly crap, you can't be serious! This is really a disaster. How Asus can pass something like this out ? So seems everybody hated Acer but seems Asus is on the same boat! Can't believe that. In normal circumstances I would give my hands away immediately, but because of my curiosity I have to try one and see with my own eyes this tragedy







Now I'm expecting the worst... could be only better from now on.

Once I've read your first sentence I was excited. And then my smile frozen. Sorry for that mate.

I wonder if it wouldn't be worth to try TN version instead. TN does not suffer by IPS glow, so you can have only bleed or dead pixels. But reviews on it are also horrible. Think I try first IPS, then TN and if both sucks going to try XB270hu or wait for a new model. But I think it will be the same story. Shame in 2015 panels are worse than before a decade.

Guys, do you know when new Acer is available? Also heard something about new Dell with same specs than Asus, do you know release date ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hoooooly crap, you can't be serious! This is really a disaster. How Asus can pass something like this out ? So seems everybody hated Acer but seems Asus is on the same boat! Can't believe that. In normal circumstances I would give my hands away immediately, but because of my curiosity I have to try one and see with my own eyes this tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm expecting the worst... could be only better from now on.
> 
> Once I've read your first sentence I was excited. And then my smile frozen. Sorry for that mate.
> 
> I wonder if it wouldn't be worth to try TN version instead. TN does not suffer by IPS glow, so you can have only bleed or dead pixels. But reviews on it are also horrible. Think I try first IPS, then TN and if both sucks going to try XB270hu or wait for a new model. But I think it will be the same story. Shame in 2015 panels are worse than before a decade.
> 
> Guys, do you know when new Acer is available? Also heard something about new Dell with same specs than Asus, do you know release date ?


This is a small sample at the moment, might want to wait for them to actually be released in many different counties


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is just...horrible to hear. This QC is super bad. I know we only had several people here who got PG, but we are random gamers from different countries and each one has some dust, dead pixels, AT BEST glow and BLB.
> 
> I will wait for new XB to be released and check their quality. After that we will see. For now I will enjoy my Eizo 1080p IPS which has really small glow and very good black as for IPS.
> 
> Funny- after all I might go with old ROG SWIFT TN panel as its price will soon drop by good margin and just call it a day with those new panels.


I know of two people who have a pretty good panel. So there is still a chance







But I'm afraid it's again 1:10 ratio at best :-( What Aus thinks ? They want 850 euros for this **** ? There should be a law that if company release such **** to the customer, they need to pay him at least 10% from a price as a compensation for his lost time and hassle. Tragedy, tragedy and tragedy. I will not able to sleep this night


----------



## helix7

here is the sticker on the box.. Passed by whom? Maybe the UPS guys opened the box and put that on for a laugh. The delivery guy *did* have a smile on his face.. hmm..







Come on Asus, you make good mobos, gfx cards but your monitors are just........... hit and mostly miss.. Less fussy people don't care but at this price most do.

On another note, I just tried HL2, it's beautiful. This is such a huge shame. The motion is crisp, spectacular at higher hz.

Ok back into tha box for you Nessy..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This is a small sample at the moment, might want to wait for them to actually be released in many different counties


Well, if it's in Germany like that, the rest of the Europe may expect only worse :-/ Still I think we are guinea pigs for Asus. Why it is not out in US ?!?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Funny- after all I might go with old ROG SWIFT TN panel as its price will soon drop by good margin and just call it a day with those new panels.


I have the same feeling, at least you don't need to care about glow







Don't know what to do really. I'm bit afraid of TN because currently I'm on IPS so this could be quiet a downgrade in image quality. But some says it's very good panel comparable with some IPS displays. On the other hand is super fast so no ghosting, etc, really don't know.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> 
> 
> here is the sticker on the box.. Passed by whom? Maybe the UPS guys opened the box and put that on for a laugh. The delivery guy *did* have a smile on his face.. hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Asus, you make good mobos, gfx cards but your monitors are just........... hit and mostly miss.. Less fussy people don't care but at this price most do.
> 
> On another note, I just tried HL2, it's beautiful. This is such a huge shame. The motion is crisp, spectacular at higher hz.
> 
> Ok back into tha box for you Nessy..


Give him another chance and ask for exchange one more time. What can you lose ? If second one will be faulty you can definitely finish with them but what if you win the lottery ?







It's worth it in my opinion. It's IPS so glow is always there but can be acceptable.


----------



## Zerrius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Come on Asus, you make good mobos


Even that isn't true anymore, take a look on intel motherboards sub-forum. Asus x99 motherboards are frying cpus left and right and asus don't even seem to care. Luckily you can return your monitor to the store and not have to deal with Asus cause they would just get away with an excuse like always...


----------



## medgart

I had such big hopes for this monitor. It's really bad seeing all the XB270HU and MG279Q horror stories all over again. And this thing is ridicuously expensive. It's so expensive that if you add 150 euros to its price you can actually buy two great high-end Asus monitors - Asus MG278Q (for gaming) and Asus MX27AQ (for professional work, movies etc). Unfortunately I don't have enough space to deal with two 27 inch monitors otherwise I'd do it.


----------



## Stars

@misiak- yes mate Im gonna request the money back and not gonna try my luck again, especially after seeing how many others got a bad one. It seems like I will actually wait out both the Asus and Acer and hope for a 8-bit TN monitor with 2nd slot (hdmi or dvi) with a panel like the 278 has.

Right now Id actually prefer a 24" or 25" TN monitor with 8-bit panel of the same high quality as the 278 has, also with 1440p ofcourse, and the only reason why Id prefer TN is seeing how pathetic IPS panels got with so many issues. My old Dell U2412HM which was also an IPS didnt have anywhere near the same issues. This is why I dont really understand how they make a step forward and 2 steps back with their progress. Yes its now a high refresh rate, but the rest is worse than 3-4 years ago.

It looks like Im going back to my old TN monitor LG W2453V, which is a CCFL lit one even lol, I still had it as a backup monitor. But at least it works properly and has pretty good viewing angles for a TN, plus reaction time is still good on it. And funny enough beeing a CCFL lit one, it still has no blb as opposed to many new led lit ones.

@helix7- really sucks to see that you got a bad one as well man.







It really looks like a carbon copy of mine. A couple of stuck pixels, a couple of dirt/dust spots and the worst of all- totally abysmal glow. If its not BLB like Acer had, then it glow.. Really annoying!

Eff this dude, I think Im gonna wait with my TN untill OLED finally comes out, or they develop a very good TN with 8 bits and preferably 24"-25" + 144hz, then Im gonna switch to that and wait untill oled.


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Give him another chance and ask for exchange one more time. What can you lose ? If second one will be faulty you can definitely finish with them but what if you win the lottery ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth it in my opinion. It's IPS so glow is always there but can be acceptable.


Nah dude, through principle alone I cannot allow that. I hear you but I just can't do it. I am not in same country as the supplier, so to go through this all the time knowing it's probably going to be a never ending circle where ultimately I renege and accept something that does not pass my personal QA just to avoid hassle? Not going to happen.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerrius*
> 
> Even that isn't true anymore, take a look on intel motherboards sub-forum. Asus x99 motherboards are frying cpus left and right and asus don't even seem to care. Luckily you can return your monitor to the store and not have to deal with Asus cause they would just get away with an excuse like always...


Not heard about that, want to give a link for it or the statement is not true about it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @misiak- yes mate Im gonna request the money back and not gonna try my luck again, especially after seeing how many others got a bad one. It seems like I will actually wait out both the Asus and Acer and hope for a 8-bit TN monitor with 2nd slot (hdmi or dvi) with a panel like the 278 has.


Why don't you take 278 then ? IPS will always have some amount of glow. Damn, I hate this compromises we still have to do. For how long we need to wait for monitor which is perfect - no bad/stuck pixels, perfect uniformity, no bleed/glow ? I know, OLED, but when this will come ? OLED is here pretty long time and it progress very slowly. Still expensive like hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Nah dude, through principle alone I cannot allow that. I hear you but I just can't do it. I am not in same country as the supplier, so to go through this all the time knowing it's probably going to be a never ending circle where ultimately I renege and accept something that does not pass my personal QA just to avoid hassle? Not going to happen.


Ah, I see. Than I agree, return to them and get your money back. Next time you should better buy from seller from your country, especially for such delicate thing. My seller is located 15km from my home, so in worst case I sit into a car and return. Maybe I will get it another chance if I'll be satisfied with performance. Because you said it's perfect otherwise, so this is really a pity.


----------



## Stars

The 278 has pixel inversion which I hate and the AG coating which isnt quite optimal. Other than that I need a 2nd input either hdmi or dvi, due to lack of space for a 2nd monitor. I geuss we will have to wait until either samsung or lg develop a 120+ hz ips panel. At least they produce better quality panels than auo. Auo is basically some noname, low-budget trash company compared to the other 2. I really wonder why LG didnt bother developing a high refresh rate ips.. or even samsung. They do have TV panels with native 120hz smooth motion engine and whatnot, using IPS too. So I wonder why they dont take the tech to the pc monitors.. Its not like they wouldnt be able to develop it, when such a bum company like AUO manged it.


----------



## helix7

Update: Tried Shadow Warrior, Wolfenstein last one, Wow (classic on private server) and it's just a stellar experience if you don't look at corners. But you do.

Tried Amnesia which requires a black screen - absolutely appalling.

With Star Citizen coming and one of the reasons I wanted new rig with this, you can't do that to yourself.


----------



## batmanwcm

So this is following the same path as the Acer XB270HU. A panel lottery to avoid dead pixels/dust blobs that should have been caught at the factory. Great, I guess the XB271HU will probably be the same. I really don't know what to upgrade to anymore.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Tried Amnesia which requires a black screen - absolutely appalling.


Yup, this is the main reason I'm leaving IPS forever. I play many horror games.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> So this is following the same path as the Acer XB270HU. A panel lottery to avoid dead pixels/dust blobs that should have been caught at the factory. Great, I guess the XB271HU will probably be the same. I really don't know what to upgrade to anymore.


So true, sadly.

The worst thing about it is that I've been waiting for it since the computex announcement, so I'll be beyond disappointed if I get a faulty monitor to say the least. The happiest customers are the unaware, LOL. The less you know, the less you have to complain about.


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, this is the main reason I'm leaving IPS forever. I play many horror games.


Yes I completely understand your point of view there. Imagine Alien Isolation or System Shock 2? Would be awful, the whole point of the game would be lost. Total darkness then ... That is that recipe and it's great and SS2 is old but still. damn..

In fact since I made my posts I have been researching dark - ok game screens and we are pretty much screwed now if not tn panel. That is shocking.. Can't believe it. The entertainment industry spends billions perfecting how we see movies and TV in what we are offered for home cinema and such but for our pcs, where people ACTUALLY do spend most of their time being entertained, we are offered absolutely shoddy QA and a complete lack of uniformity. I don't like to say this but this is what happens when you have a great design and then send it elsewhere to be implemented without strict QA.

There is no OK brand for this tech, where it's always 100%. . There is no OK month or batch to buy. This isn't a lottery, it's preying on those that don't really care if there is a defect as long as generally ok.


----------



## bratas

I guess we will have to see how the new Dell S2716DG will be even though it is a TN. But from what i am seeing I am not sure I would want to try a crap shoot for Asus or Acer.


----------



## Goroshi

Damn, I was about to pre-order the PG279Q here in the UK, but all these stories already of so many people with problems. Really don't know what to do any more in regards to the direction I should take with my next monitor purchase.


----------



## AnimeNY

Damn i was considering selling the QNIX monitor i have stashed away to save up for this.Hoping the future stock gets rid of these problems, similarly to like how the original swift was handled later on.

Either that or i might just get an original TN swift.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Yes I completely understand your point of view there. Imagine Alien Isolation or System Shock 2? Would be awful, the whole point of the game would be lost. Total darkness then ... That is that recipe and it's great and SS2 is old but still. damn..
> 
> In fact since I made my posts I have been researching dark - ok game screens and we are pretty much screwed now if not tn panel. That is shocking.. Can't believe it. The entertainment industry spends billions perfecting how we see movies and TV in what we are offered for home cinema and such but for our pcs, where people ACTUALLY do spend most of their time being entertained, we are offered absolutely shoddy QA and a complete lack of uniformity. I don't like to say this but this is what happens when you have a great design and then send it elsewhere to be implemented without strict QA.
> 
> There is no OK brand for this tech, where it's always 100%. . There is no OK month or batch to buy. This isn't a lottery, it's preying on those that don't really care if there is a defect as long as generally ok.


You're absolutely right, this is the state of computer monitors. It's why most of the best LCD tech is exclusive to the HDTV market, but I'm not willing to give up variable refresh rate so I'm pretty much screwed. I'll pick up a 21:9 G-SYNC VA monitor next year. I'm considering the Acer Predator Z35 but I'll probably wait for 3440 x 1440 instead. OLED is what we really need though.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> So true, sadly.
> 
> The worst thing about it is that I've been waiting for it since the computex announcement, so I'll be beyond disappointed if I get a faulty monitor to say the least. The happiest customers are the unaware, LOL. The less you know, the less you have to complain about.


True.. Infact my previous monitor had more BLB then my XB270HU, yet I never noticed it during all those years of use because I never looked for it.. Once I started reading about new monitors and finally decided to go for the XB270HU despite all the negative stories I looked for stuff like that on my old monitor aswell and I noticed it..

In some way that also helped me accept my XB270HU, with it's IPS glow and all.. I knew when I stopped focussing on it I will stop noticing and it will not bother me at all.. Bassicly turning myself in a 'do not know, do not see" person again.. As a result I'm happy with my XB270HU..

If you nitpick to much you will have a very hard time finding the right monitor I think.. Especially in the XB270HU, XB271HU and PG279Q range that all have the same little "issues".. I even found some BLB on my 42" Samsung LCD TV when I started looking for it on that, never even knew TV's had that "problem" aswell.. Still does not bother me now I know it's there though, simply because it never has bothered me and I simply do not notice it with normal use of the TV.. Same goes for my XB270HU, I simply do not notice the glow unless I really start looking for it.. So maybe just stop looking for issues and simply be happy when using it normally.. I mean we're talking 27", 1440p, 144-165Hz, IPS and G-sync here, hell yeah!!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> True.. Infact my previous monitor had more BLB then my XB270HU, yet I never noticed it during all those years of use because I never looked for it.. Once I started reading about new monitors and finally decided to go for the XB270HU despite all the negative stories I looked for stuff like that on my old monitor aswell and I noticed it..
> 
> In some way that also helped me accept my XB270HU, with it's IPS glow and all.. I knew when I stopped focussing on it I will stop noticing and it will not bother me at all.. Bassicly turning myself in a 'do not know, do not see" person again.. As a result I'm happy with my XB270HU..
> 
> If you nitpick to much you will have a very hard time finding the right monitor I think.. Especially in the XB270HU, XB271HU and PG279Q range that all have the same little "issues".. I even found some BLB on my 42" Samsung LCD TV when I started looking for it on that, never even knew TV's had that "problem" aswell.. Still does not bother me now I know it's there though, simply because it never has bothered me and I simply do not notice it with normal use of the TV.. Same goes for my XB270HU, I simply do not notice the glow unless I really start looking for it.. So maybe just stop looking for issues and simply be happy when using it normally.. I mean we're talking 27", 1440p, 144-165Hz, IPS and G-sync here, hell yeah!!


Haha, yeah. I agree, I'll stop over-analyzing it and just be happy with my purchase for now.

(+rep) For positive energy which this thread needed.


----------



## xg4m3

After all the posts here i think i won't be getting it







Even though i was so hyped to own it. Now only XB271HU is left, but since it more or less the same monitor, i'm afraid i will just pick up one of two gaming monitors from Eizo which (VA or IPS one). I want a really good quality monitor for the overall needs (gaming, graphics, movies, etc), but i'm not going to pay 800€ for dead pixels and bad IPS glow (bad blacks).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, this is the main reason I'm leaving IPS forever. I play many horror games.


I also play 90% at night because I don't have time otherwise and then are black scenes looks a bit washed out, so what would you recommend ? Stick with TN. To be honest last TN I had maybe 10 years ago and switched to IPS only 2 years ago. That time I did not have issues with TN panel if I remember. 278 should be the best TN out there so I can't decide what to do. Try IPS or take TN ?







Don't know if there is a TN panel without bleed and not sure about pixel inversion from what I've read about 278. Is this pixel inversion really so bad and noticeable ? I'm only a casual gamer...


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Ok I just opened up my box! It has a reassuring sticker on it, saying:
> 
> "QC passed" Hurray!
> 
> Switched it on, looks beautiful, then switched on 120hz, quite jaw dropping. But I was expecting the worst after all your reviews right from the start. I have a previous experience with IPS screen, Dell U2715 but i returned as the display port didn't seem to work and had horrendous ips glow. Turned out a lot of the cables Dell put with it were rubbish, so it might just have needed a new cable but I was not prepared to buy one with a new screen and with the glow or backlight bleed (I don't which is which and nor do many it seems) I sent it back and back to my aging Dell2407, a workhorse but a bit long in the tooth at this stage.
> 
> Ok back to this new monitor. Time for inspection for dirt/dead pixels. I have never had a monitor with a dead pixel before.
> 
> There is one dead pixel in one place and there is a dust/dirt spot in another place (the same kind you get under the imac 27" screen from 2011-2014 requiring replacement screen/clean under panel) so at that point and near the start of the adventure with the screen, it's game over. A huge shame as it's quite fantastic looking I have to say.
> 
> I had a look at Witcher 3, amazing, apart from when there is anything dark on screen. But this Asus, a big disappointment. The bottom line for me on this is simple: IPS screens look this bad, how bad is determined by a lottery but it's only a degree of how bad, there is no perfect IPS, it doesn't exist. I don't think ASUS is the worst but who in their right minds would pay this kind of money for this screen when the technology is so inherently flawed? And in this case, like many of yours, a particularly awful representation of modern technology.
> 
> I used to game on Iiyama crts back in the 90s, now that was a screen. And my trusty, knackered dell2407 that has a few black marks on the screen after years of use? That is a screen. This? I don't get it, do they not care? Or do they think people are not that fussy? In 2015?? Think again...
> 
> The 120hz I experienced typing this and testing the screen was magnificent, has to be said.


Thanks, you summarized everything in one post perfectly.

I was a user of a perfect HP LP2475W IPS screen before I went to these gaming monitors. Of course, 144 Hz when compered to my laggy 60 Hz was super, super smooth. Especially in FPS games (Quake 2/3 multiplayer etc). But everything else went downhill...

First I had Asus VG278HR, super smooth gameplay but really crappy image quality and very horrible backlight bleed. Then I went for my current PG278Q, again super smooth in games and horrible image quality, I mean really horrible but I'm still using it. Also just one DisplayPort connector, at the time I bought the PG278Q I would have had a need for 3 inputs, currently I'd need at least two. Then I tried MG279Q as an early adopter in May, it had some issues with the display being way too dark (it really WAS dark if I compare it to PG279) and horrible BLB as playing any dark games was practically impossible. Back in the store it went and I was really disappointed. Returning displays back into stores REALLY sucks.

And yeah, now a PG279 which costed me 949 Euros with dead pixels. I would really really like it if I got one without QC issues. I think I'll get a refund and wait for a few months, to see if there's a 5 % or 50 % chance of getting a good one? I thought dead pixels were a thing of a past, like it happened 10 years ago or so? Not today...

One thing I like with the Swifts are the thin bezels, and I'd like something similar if it's not going to be Asus. Maybe some 60 Hz screen again??? So far I've only seen ONE user who reported not having dead pixels or did he not find them yet?


----------



## misiak

Guys, I need advice. After reading all of this I'm really hesitant to buy PG279Q. Contrary I read some comments from owners of PG278Q that the last batch (july, may) is more-less flawless. They said it's pixel perfect with almost no BLB. With IPS there will always be glow and this is very bad in dark scenes. You can have only bad or better. So now I don't know what to do







Seems 278Q improved over the time so maybe it would be worth of a try. Really don't know, what do you think ?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, I need advice. After reading all of this I'm really hesitant to buy PG279Q. Contrary I read some comments from owners of PG278Q that the last batch (july, may) is more-less flawless. They said it's pixel perfect with almost no BLB. With IPS there will always be glow and this is very bad in dark scenes. You can have only bad or better. So now I don't know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems 278Q improved over the time so maybe it would be worth of a try. Really don't know, what do you think ?


IPS glow is present on all IPS screens but it far from excludes play of dark games or watching dark movies. If i look to the corners and look for it i see glow in the bottom corners of my Dell 30 inch but it hardy kills the experience while i am engrossed in the game and until i started watching the thread i never even looked for it. I played Alien Isolation without thinking about it and i am a fairly fussy guy when it comes to obvious problems.

I get the problem people have with stuck dead pixels and to a lesser extent tiny flecks of dirt although my screens normally always have a few flecks of dirt on the outside which don't bother me but some people in this thread seem to be totally obsessed with complaining about glow and back light bleed from photo's which do not experience the glow as our eyes naturally do. Back light bleed is the product of screen pinching and can be seen if you apply very light pressure when your finger to your display and we have all brushed up against the display by mistake and seen that. It is present due to bezel pinching so with the screen mounting method in these modern "frameless" designs is much less likely.

Don't get me wrong i would love a monitor tech that had no glow but for now IPS is here to stay. My only recommendation would be to go to a shop and compare HQ TN vs IPS and make your own mind up. You will find people screaming negatives about both in here and get nowhere so best to make your own mind up


----------



## misiak

Thx for comment. I also have IPS panel which is almost perfect but when I'm looking from the centre it has some ammount of glow which is noticeable in dark scenes and pretty distracting. Therefore I'm thinking of TN. Found pictures of a guy who has both Acer IPS and Asus TN and that TN look pretty good in comparison with accer. He also had Asus before, then he changed for a newer one and said that To be honest, the image quality is very close to IPS. And instead of 3 issues you will have to fight only with 2







You may check here:

Acer XB270HU vs. ROG SWIFT PG278Q - side by side photos - both excellent for differing reasons.

started on 06/30/15
•

last post 09/12/15 at 5:30pm
•

30 replies
•

6674 views


----------



## traxtech

The Pg278Q was good if it didnt have the QC issues... they did need to rethink their anti glare coating of choice tho, it was wayyyyy too strong and made the picture grainy


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The Pg278Q was good if it didnt have the QC issues... they did need to rethink their anti glare coating of choice tho, it was wayyyyy too strong and made the picture grainy


Seems quality improved and some users said that AG is not so strong as it was at the beginning. Don't know really what to think.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Update: Tried Shadow Warrior, Wolfenstein last one, Wow (classic on private server) and it's just a stellar experience if you don't look at corners. But you do.
> 
> Tried Amnesia which requires a black screen - absolutely appalling.
> 
> With Star Citizen coming and one of the reasons I wanted new rig with this, you can't do that to yourself.


I've found IPS monitors only really good for bright games/content. As far as image quality goes, IPS glow is probably my #1 annoyance.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems quality improved and some users said that AG is not so strong as it was at the beginning. Don't know really what to think.


Yeah, i had a terrible time with my PG278q (pixel inversion) and my XB270hu (killer ips glow and dirt specs) that makes me really not want to try another 1440p screen at all.

My XB270H has been flawless tho.. even if it is TN/1080p


----------



## atomicus

What a thoroughly disappointing read these past few pages have been.... I had hoped that given the time Asus have taken bringing the PG279Q to market, they would have done a better job than the XB270HU. Obviously not!

It's not fair to blame Acer or Asus though... the fault here lies with AUO (albeit owned by Acer), the panel manufacturer. I would advise everyone to *avoid ANY monitor using this panel*, and stop thinking that another monitor from Acer, Eizo or anyone else will somehow magically cure all its woes. *This panel NEEDS to be discontinued ASAP*... it's single-handedly destroying the reputation of IPS which does not deserve this!! The XB271HU will not be any better, guaranteed, I will bet my house on that.

If you're looking for an alternative, the 21:9 Acer X34/Asus PG348Q ultra-wides (1440p 100Hz G-Sync) seem little better in regards to glow and bleed, and probably aren't fast enough for people anyway, being 60Hz native panels overlocked to within an inch of their life to reach 100Hz... again, a panel that shouldn't be used on such a monitor. *Laziness and money grabbing* is what seems to motivate monitor manufacturers these days... they know what consumers want but are scraping the barrel to produce it, and the end product suffers as a result.

So, at high speed 1440p with G-Sync, that leaves the choice of the original Swift (PG278Q) with it's terrible AG coating and pixel inversion issues... OR the upcoming Dell S2716DG, but that may be using an identical panel to the Swift so will be no better.

The wait for the perfect monitor continues... maybe in a year or so.... but the general attitude and regard for the consumer in this sector of the industry fills me with little hope...


----------



## Roelv

With 120+Hz panels, there have always been compromises when it comes to static image quality and that's not going to change any time soon. But it actually has become better over time, instead of the old 6-bit TN panels we now have 8-bit and instead of overclockable Koreans we now have IPS panels that can do 120Hz native. But if you want an almost perfect panel for a reasonable price, the standard is still at 60Hz which offers a lot of quality VA panels for dark games. So you will have to decide how important a high refresh rate is for you.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> With 120+Hz panels, there have always been compromises when it comes to static image quality and that's not going to change any time soon. But it actually has become better over time, instead of the old 6-bit TN panels we now have 8-bit and instead of overclockable Koreans we now have IPS panels that can do 120Hz native. But if you want an almost perfect panel for a reasonable price, the standard is still at 60Hz which offers a lot of quality VA panels for dark games. So you will have to decide how important a high refresh rate is for you.


Kind of missing the point there. In respect to IPS (PG279Q etc) and the particular crop of panels available in these "premium" monitors (which is actually just *2* panels across over half a dozen monitors), they COULD use ATW Polarizers... that would solve the glow problems straightaway. BLB again, although sometimes caused by bezel pressure, is mostly inherent to the panel, so a bit of care and attention and alterations to the production process would solve this. Dust and dead/stuck pixels? No excuse whatsoever for this... it's just poor clean-room standards and lack of proper testing before the monitors leave the factory.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've found IPS monitors only really good for bright games/content. As far as image quality goes, IPS glow is probably my #1 annoyance.


I can only agree with this. I like to play in dark (don't have time during day) and if there is dark scene with my current IPS I can see a glow in bottom right corner and it's pretty distracting. So maybe I will take a risk and order 287Q and if I'm satisfied I will keep him, if not I buy 279Q and see if I can live with glow if the monitor is good otherwise. If not return both and wait for DELL because I don't think Asus or Acer will ever be reliable in monitor segment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yeah, i had a terrible time with my PG278q (pixel inversion) and my XB270hu (killer ips glow and dirt specs) that makes me really not want to try another 1440p screen at all.
> 
> My XB270H has been flawless tho.. even if it is TN/1080p


When did you own asus ? Was it one of the first batch ? Hopefully they've improved the quality over the time.


----------



## fjaeger

Is there another US seller with a return policy as good as Amazon's? I ask because they sent me an email warning me that they'd close my account if I did any more returns, after having to return 6 terrible XB270HUs.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Is there another US seller with a return policy as good as Amazon's? I ask because they sent me an email warning me that they'd close my account if I did any more returns, after having to return 6 terrible XB270HUs.


Haha, sorry but it's funny


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Kind of missing the point there. In respect to IPS (PG279Q etc) and the particular crop of panels available in these "premium" monitors (which is actually just *2* panels across over half a dozen monitors), they COULD use ATW Polarizers... that would solve the glow problems straightaway. BLB again, although sometimes caused by bezel pressure, is mostly inherent to the panel, so a bit of care and attention and alterations to the production process would solve this. Dust and dead/stuck pixels? No excuse whatsoever for this... it's just poor clean-room standards and lack of proper testing before the monitors leave the factory.


Yes there are a lot of things that could have been done to make something better but that's not something we are able to choose. Apparently they didn't think it was worth the cost and therefore increased price which would cause even less people to buy them. If it was truly possible to make money in this market, there would be a lot more and better options. Most people are fine with 60Hz and competitive gamers are willing to sacrifice quality as long as the panel is fast.

In any case if AUO wasn't making these panels, native 120+Hz at 1440P wouldn't exist and 1080P would still be the only option.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Is there another US seller with a return policy as good as Amazon's? I ask because they sent me an email warning me that they'd close my account if I did any more returns, after having to return 6 terrible XB270HUs.


so they want your money, and u to be happy with the crappy monitors they send out.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Is there another US seller with a return policy as good as Amazon's? I ask because they sent me an email warning me that they'd close my account if I did any more returns, after having to return 6 terrible XB270HUs.


Six times. Wow. You might want to find a company with a better return policy than Amazon.

I would have learned the second time. Sorry.

edit: is tearing that bad?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> so they want your money, and u to be happy with the crappy monitors they send out.


I'm curious what re-sellers are doing with returned monitors ? I know here they sell them for slightly reduced price but who, for god sake, would buy them ??? They have been returned for some reason most probably because of BLB or dead pixels. So do they have options to return them to manufacturer ??? If not, it could be a problem if someone constantly return the monitors to them. But obviously for objective reasons...


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm curious what re-sellers are doing with returned monitors ? I know here they sell them for slightly reduced price but who, for god sake, would buy them ??? They have been returned for some reason most probably because of BLB or dead pixels. So do they have options to return them to manufacturer ??? If not, it could be a problem for them if someone constantly return the monitors to them. But obviously for objective reasons...


sell them with reduced price, i know the shop i bought many of the Asus pg278q, and all of them got returned, but as they dont see dead pixels as problem, they just put for sale again. That's why i never buy any demo models of the monitors, because i know 99% is something wrong.


----------



## Stars

After the pos of 279 that i got with abysmal glow, im seriously considering going back to tn.

One question mb someone knows- wasnt there a benq 27" gsync with exactly same panel as asus 278 8-bit tn panel? Is that benq any good? Otherwise ill wait for the Dell too, given that i need 2 inputs.

@mrgamer81- what were the issues with the 278 rogs that u sent back, dead pixels/blb? I remember my 278 was fine, only reason i sold it was for the acer, plus pixel inversion was a little bothersome, but not that much actually.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> After the pos of 279 that i got with abysmal glow, im seriously considering going back to tn.
> 
> One question mb someone knows- wasnt there a benq 27" gsync with exactly same panel as asus 278 8-bit tn panel? Is that benq any good? Otherwise ill wait for the Dell too, given that i need 2 inputs.
> 
> @mrgamer81- what were the issues with the 278 rogs that u sent back, dead pixels/blb? I remember my 278 was fine, only reason i sold it was for the acer, plus pixel inversion was a little bothersome, but not that much actually.


No, they have only 1080p. I think I will order today 278 and see how it is like. If good (hope last batches improved a lot), then I will cancel my pre-order for 279 because that glow would kill me if more prominent that on my current LG IPS235...


----------



## volcom91c

Really ****ty to year of all your guys bad experiences. Still can't believe that I have a perfect monitor. Extremely lucky now after playing the Acer lottery 6 times...


----------



## Benny89

Why there can't be 1440p 27" IPS 60Hz with G-Sync?! I would buy one with heart beat.... Why G-Sync must mean 144Hz crap, that I JUST DO NOT WANT. I play casualy in non-competetive games and I push all graphic settings to Maximum, meaning that 60-70 FPS is the top I ever see. Hence- I would love G-Sync to help me with FPS drops (like from 60 to 50). I don't want 120+ Hz refresh rate









Why there can't be some middle ground here. It is either cheap 60Hz 1440p without G-Sync, which I don't want because I need G-Sync for 440p OR SUPER EXPENSIVE 144Hz, G-Sync, IPS, 1440p monitors that are full of issues because it need to have super fast refresh rate that is only usefull in FPS games....

I have now absolutly NO IDEA what I am gonna buy and what I want to buy.... Maybe I should wait for PG34 curved. I think it uses different panel.

BTW. If anyone was interested in *new upcoming Dell S2716DG- it uses TN panel*, 144Hz G-Sync, 1440p 27". So it is not the same as new PG/XB but they want 799$ for TN monitor....seriously? Then you can just buy much cheaper old ROG SWIFT.

Ehh...I am going on walk, since thinking about this monitors drives me mad.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Really ****ty to year of all your guys bad experiences. Still can't believe that I have a perfect monitor. Extremely lucky now after playing the Acer lottery 6 times...


Do you really have no bleed or IPS glow or dead pixels ? You must have won the lottery in that case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Why there can't be 1440p 27" IPS 60Hz with G-Sync?! I would buy one with heart beat.... Why G-Sync must mean 144Hz crap, that I JUST DO NOT WANT. I play casualy in non-competetive games and I push all graphic settings to Maximum, meaning that 60-70 FPS is the top I ever see. Hence- I would love G-Sync to help me with FPS drops (like from 60 to 50). I don't want 120+ Hz refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why there can't be some middle ground here. It is either cheap 60Hz 1440p without G-Sync, which I don't want because I need G-Sync for 440p OR SUPER EXPENSIVE 144Hz, G-Sync, IPS, 1440p monitors that are full of issues because it need to have super fast refresh rate that is only usefull in FPS games....
> 
> I have now absolutly NO IDEA what I am gonna buy and what I want to buy.... Maybe I should wait for PG34 curved. I think it uses different panel.
> 
> BTW. If anyone was interested in *new upcoming Dell S2716DG- it uses TN panel*, 144Hz G-Sync, 1440p 27". So it is not the same as new PG/XB but they want 799$ for TN monitor....seriously? Then you can just buy much cheaper old ROG SWIFT.
> 
> Ehh...I am going on walk, since thinking about this monitors drives me mad.


Good point, I also be fine with 60Hz but G-sync is a must for me. Can't stand input lag from v-sync and tearing when gpu is not sync with refresh rate. And I need 1440p for my 980Ti so do we have other options? Current TN panels are much better now, almost the same as some cheaper IPS but don't suffer from that terrible glow.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I also play 90% at night because I don't have time otherwise and then are black scenes looks a bit washed out, so what would you recommend ? Stick with TN. To be honest last TN I had maybe 10 years ago and switched to IPS only 2 years ago. That time I did not have issues with TN panel if I remember. 278 should be the best TN out there so I can't decide what to do. Try IPS or take TN ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if there is a TN panel without bleed and not sure about pixel inversion from what I've read about 278. Is this pixel inversion really so bad and noticeable ? I'm only a casual gamer...


In my opinion, outside of the inexcusable QC issues that still persist today without a single acknowledgement from ASUS who still act surprised when a monitor goes bad, the pixel inversion is the only real flaw. TN is not a flaw, because then one would not be buying a TN panel.

I think that with a unit that has good gamma, it's slightly more difficult to see pixel inversion, but it's always there and it always hurts the image quality significantly as every second line displayed in the moving image seems to suddenly disappear. What good is motion clarity when the image moving is chopped up this way and isn't displayed as a solid image? I think what makes this monitor so great is that there is nothing else like it. With these new monitors on the horizon, I see little reason to bother with such a flawed display. Surely the 279 will also have QC issues, and perhaps even more (dust specks etc), but at least you probably won't have any pixel inversion - making winning the lottery actually worth the time and effort.

This might be a lot better than IPS glow for your particular situation, but this is my two cents, and why I badly want to ditch my 278q.


----------



## misiak

One comment I found on youtube:

"I bought the Acer Predator XB270Hu at first. But that screen has serious bleeding problems in every corner, so I returned it and got the ROG Swift PG278Q. Better colour, no bleeding and it feels smoother than the Acer. I realy recommend it."

So what now ? We know that new Asus is +/- the same as the Acer so what the hell shall I do ?







)) Crazy this...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> One comment I found on youtube:
> 
> "I bought the Acer Predator XB270Hu at first. But that screen has serious bleeding problems in every corner, so I returned it and got the ROG Swift PG278Q. Better colour, no bleeding and it feels smoother than the Acer. I realy recommend it."
> 
> So what now ? We know that new Asus is +/- the same as the Acer so what the hell shall I do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) Crazy this...


Chances are his XB270HU was just bad. It has slightly better colors than a really good swift while being slightly less responsive. That bezel and power light are hideous though.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Do you really have no bleed or IPS glow or dead pixels ? You must have won the lottery in that case...
> Good point, I also be fine with 60Hz but G-sync is a must for me. Can't stand input lag from v-sync and tearing when gpu is not sync with refresh rate. And I need 1440p for my 980Ti so do we have other options? Current TN panels are much better now, almost the same as some cheaper IPS but don't suffer from that terrible glow.


Pretty much misiak- masz rację









There is no point of having 1080p monitor with G-Sync with 980 Ti, especially OCed, as 1080p is easy for 980Ti to get 60+ FPS in 95% of game time (sometimes they drop but that is a matter of poor optimalization mostly) and 1440p is a must with this card as this resolution puts it to limits and G-Sync helps us keep smooth gameplay. However we don't have ANY CHOICE in the middle with G-Sync...

Now I wish Fury X was much better card, I would grab it instead of my 980 Ti, buy some nice 60Hz monitor 1440p with Free-Sync and call it a day...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> In my opinion, outside of the inexcusable QC issues that still persist today without a single acknowledgement from ASUS who still act surprised when a monitor goes bad, the pixel inversion is the only real flaw. TN is not a flaw, because then one would not be buying a TN panel.
> 
> I think that with a unit that has good gamma, it's slightly more difficult to see pixel inversion, but it's always there and it always hurts the image quality significantly as every second line displayed in the moving image seems to suddenly disappear. What good is motion clarity when the image moving is chopped up this way and isn't displayed as a solid image? I think what makes this monitor so great is that there is nothing else like it. With these new monitors on the horizon, I see little reason to bother with such a flawed display. Surely the 279 will also have QC issues, and perhaps even more (dust specks etc), but at least you probably won't have any pixel inversion - making winning the lottery actually worth the time and effort.
> 
> This might be a lot better than IPS glow for your particular situation, but this is my two cents, and why I badly want to ditch my 278q.


Thx for comment. Now I'm completely frustrated. One say it's great monitor, other say it's literally an "utterly ****"







I'm torn... Never had harder time to buy a piece of hardware







I think there is no other way but to take both (here for about 1500 euro), try hard and then decide which one to return. Or both if both sucks.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Pretty much misiak- masz rację
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point of having 1080p monitor with G-Sync with 980 Ti, especially OCed, as 1080p is easy for 980Ti to get 60+ FPS in 95% of game time (sometimes they drop but that is a matter of poor optimalization mostly) and 1440p is a must with this card as this resolution puts it to limits and G-Sync helps us keep smooth gameplay. However we don't have ANY CHOICE in the middle with G-Sync...
> 
> Now I wish Fury X was much better card, I would grab it instead of my 980 Ti, buy some nice 60Hz monitor 1440p with Free-Sync and call it a day...


Exactly! So what do you want to do... I'm completely lost







Yes, I could buy both version but than I will have hassle to return them. It's not a problem but I don't like return things. But seems there is no other change to get know both words and decide. But I'm afraid I would need to return both of them


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx for comment. Now I'm completely frustrated. One say it's great monitor, other say it's literally an "utterly ****"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn... Never had harder time to buy a piece of hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is no other way but to take both (here for about 1500 euro), try hard and then decide which one to return. Or both if both sucks.


I think getting both and seeing them is definitely your best bet and would be doing that too if funds permitted.









The PG278Q is really excellent otherwise, but the pixel inversion is heart-breaking, even to me and I actually got "used" to it to the point that I stopped staring at it - it's still an issue, and took me time to adjust. But some people don't even see it at all, and I would think that if I didn't notice it then the only flaw I could name in the monitor would be the limitations of GSYNC v1.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Do you really have no bleed or IPS glow or dead pixels ? You must have won the lottery in that case...
> Good point, I also be fine with 60Hz but G-sync is a must for me. Can't stand input lag from v-sync and tearing when gpu is not sync with refresh rate. And I need 1440p for my 980Ti so do we have other options? Current TN panels are much better now, almost the same as some cheaper IPS but don't suffer from that terrible glow.


No I do not. No Bleed at all. No Dirt. No faulty pixels. All I have is normal IPS Glow. A bit more than the Acer had.


----------



## tiger style

I wonder how much is QC and how much of it is a transportation issue. That final leg of the journey from warehouse to courier then on to the customer can be brutal. A panel thrown around in the sorting office or by a courier could make backlight bleed a lot worse.

It might be worth picking one up over the counter than online if you can.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I think getting both and seeing them is definitely your best bet and would be doing that too if funds permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PG278Q is really excellent otherwise, but the pixel inversion is heart-breaking, even to me and I actually got "used" to it to the point that I stopped staring at it - it's still an issue, and took me time to adjust. But some people don't even see it at all, and I would think that if I didn't notice it then the only flaw I could name in the monitor would be the limitations of GSYNC v1.


Well, I have some reserve funds







And they will return money immediately once I bring it back, so not a big deal... That pixel inversion - is it a common TN issue or is it specific to ROG? Just wonder if it may have improved in latest batch. What limitation are you referring to ? Only one display input or something else ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> No I do not. No Bleed at all. No Dirt. No faulty pixels. All I have is normal IPS Glow. A bit more than the Acer had.


What is normal glow for you ? Can you see it in dark on dark scene if you look straight at the monitor ? Or only from angles ?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What is normal glow for you ? Can you see it in dark on dark scene if you look straight at the monitor ? Or only from angles ?


The outer regions of the monitor will always be at an angle. IPS glow is kind of inevitable.


----------



## fjaeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Six times. Wow. You might want to find a company with a better return policy than Amazon.


Their policy IS good. They paid for the shipping on all 6 of those returns. Just happens they're selling a ****ty monitor. I imagine the email they sent me was only an automated warning, but still. Would be nice to have an alternative. I know Newegg won't let you return a monitor unless it has a certain number of dead pixels, and then you're paying the return shipping, and may face a restocking fee.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The outer regions of the monitor will always be at an angle. IPS glow is kind of inevitable.


Yes I know, but for example on my IPS only the bottom right glow is visible. All other corners are good enough (however, on iPhone camera they are all crazy exaggerated) so I think with a good luck you don't need to have visible glow if you look from the center.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Looks like TFTCentral just got a PG279Q for testing. This should be interesting.


----------



## Fiercy

Guys get the new Dell monitor should be less quality control issues and the TN panel is solid.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Now I wish Fury X was much better card, I would grab it instead of my 980 Ti, buy some nice 60Hz monitor *4k* with Free-Sync and call it a day...


FTFY









The Fury X is actually fairly competitive @ 1440p and 4k compared to a 980 ti, if AMD drops the price to like $550 then it's not a bad deal.


----------



## volcom91c

I just started some testing and can't get my monitor to run above 120hz. Anybody have a solution? I installed the Display's drivers and updated GPU drivers.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> I just started some testing and can't get my monitor to run above 120hz. Anybody have a solution? I installed the Display's drivers and updated GPU drivers.


You need a MAxwell graphics card for that GTX*9*xx, otherwise youre stuck at 120hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys get the new Dell monitor should be less quality control issues and the TN panel is solid.


Is there any information if it comes with an 8-bit TN panel?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Looks like TFTCentral just got a PG279Q for testing. This should be interesting.


Sounds good, Im really curious how close I am with my response time guessing compared to the Acer, which if I had to guess Id say it feels 5-10ms slower in total. One thing I hope though is - that their example will have some stuck pixels and bad glow, so that they can actually publicly make every potential buyer and Asus aware of all the QC issues with the panels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Why there can't be 1440p 27" IPS 60Hz with G-Sync?! I would buy one with heart beat.... Why G-Sync must mean 144Hz crap, that I JUST DO NOT WANT. I play casualy in non-competetive games and I push all graphic settings to Maximum, meaning that 60-70 FPS is the top I ever see. Hence- I would love G-Sync to help me with FPS drops (like from 60 to 50). I don't want 120+ Hz refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why there can't be some middle ground here. It is either cheap 60Hz 1440p without G-Sync, which I don't want because I need G-Sync for 440p OR SUPER EXPENSIVE 144Hz, G-Sync, IPS, 1440p monitors that are full of issues because it need to have super fast refresh rate that is only usefull in FPS games....
> 
> I have now absolutly NO IDEA what I am gonna buy and what I want to buy.... Maybe I should wait for PG34 curved. I think it uses different panel.
> 
> BTW. If anyone was interested in *new upcoming Dell S2716DG- it uses TN panel*, 144Hz G-Sync, 1440p 27". So it is not the same as new PG/XB but they want 799$ for TN monitor....seriously? Then you can just buy much cheaper old ROG SWIFT.
> 
> Ehh...I am going on walk, since thinking about this monitors drives me mad.


144 Hz crap? High refresh rate is superior. But I understand the distaste for paying for something you won't use. I feel the same way about monitor speakers, likewise I'd prefer the G-SYNC module from the XB270HU with only a single DisplayPort input.

Still, one day you'd be taking advantage of the high refresh rate, when you get a new GPU. Like you I don't play competitive games, although I also don't play casually. I'm all about immersion (hence my disdain for TN and IPS) so high refresh rate/frame rate with G-SYNC is still magical.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> You need a MAxwell graphics card for that GTX*9*xx, otherwise youre stuck at 120hz.
> Is there any information if it comes with an 8-bit TN panel?


You have a source? I have a 780TI and 144hz worked on the Acer.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Their policy IS good. They paid for the shipping on all 6 of those returns. Just happens they're selling a ****ty monitor. I imagine the email they sent me was only an automated warning, but still. Would be nice to have an alternative. I know Newegg won't let you return a monitor unless it has a certain number of dead pixels, and then you're paying the return shipping, and may face a restocking fee.


I don't know how is law in your country but here you always have 14 days to return any product bought via online or phone without giving any reason. If you have same law regulations in your country- THERE IS NO WAY store can state that they have different policy and do not accept returns- law is above store regulations and within 14 days you can return your monitor whenever you want and do not even saying why- you just return and rest is their problem. If they don't have local places then sure you pay for shippment but you can return it always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fury X is actually fairly competitive @ 1440p and 4k compared to a 980 ti, if AMD drops the price to like $550 then it's not a bad deal.


4K for me is absolutly overkill. 1440p is all I want. I would have to get second 980 Ti for 4K and after that I would be stick with monitor that always require SLI of flagship card. I prefer to upgrade one "best card" with another when new series hit market. 1440p is best resolution to do it.

I think I will order PG, and if it will have dead pixels/dust I will return it and do not try again until new Acer is out or I will then wait little more and buy old ROG.

I can always return it without shipping cost to my local store so I will try ONCE with PG. No more.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Looks like TFTCentral just got a PG279Q for testing. This should be interesting.


Took them long enough to find and send them a proper one without dead pixels and big glow.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 144 Hz crap? High refresh rate is superior. But I understand the distaste for paying for something you won't use. I feel the same way about monitor speakers, likewise I'd prefer the G-SYNC module from the XB270HU with only a single DisplayPort input.
> 
> Still, one day you'd be taking advantage of the high refresh rate, when you get a new GPU. Like you I don't play competitive games, although I also don't play casually. I'm all about immersion (hence my disdain for TN and IPS) so high refresh rate/frame rate with G-SYNC is still magical.


Sorry but playing RPGs like Witcher 3 for example or general action games higher FPS than 60 is last thing I need. Sure, it is always nice to have something better or smoother but for me that is totally useless feature in terms of price-gain for guy like me who don't play FPS games (only SP ones, and enemies are there dump anyway). I run games at maximum so even with 144Hz monitor I won't get higher then 60-70 FPS in new games.

By the time I will buy single GPU that is able to run 120+ FPS in new titles on 1440p with Ultra setting- there will be OLED monitors out there with G-Sync anyway. So right now 144Hz is total useless feature for me. I just want G-Sync, 1440p and IPS.

It is same as with watercooling for me. It is nice to have, it looks nice, but it is useless performance wise. For example my 980Ti runs on air 1520 stable, while my friend has watercooling and his 980Ti runs 1565 stable. So 45Hz? At price of almost second 980 Ti? No thanks. Nice to have but price-gain is big no for me.

G-Sync on the other hand is very practical for me, bah! it is I think one of greatest features introduced in last 5 years. I can pay extra for that! It actually make difference ACROSS all lines (whenever you have best high-end RIG or mid/low one)- it is always useful to have and always brings good things.

But for higher refresh rate at price of overall quality of monitor- no way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Took them long enough to find and send them a proper one without dead pixels and big glow.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> By the time I will buy single GPU that is able to run 120+ FPS in new titles on 1440p with Ultra setting- there will be OLED monitors out there with G-Sync anyway.


Wow. So you're keeping your GPU until maybe 2020 or more likely forever? Also I'm surprised you demand IPS over VA. Any particular reason?


----------



## Nicholars

This thread is for a 144hz IPS monitor.

I want to read opinions or reviews of this monitor... Not 1/2 a page of whining about how you don't like 144hz or IPS screens.

If you play immersive games only and don't care about high fps or competitive gaming, then this is clearly not for you, just buy a 1080p or 4k VA TV and use that, thats what I use for immersive type games.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> You have a source? I have a 780TI and 144hz worked on the Acer.


I'll quote myself here because I need an answer quickly.

Is it true that you need a maxwell GPU for 144hz+? I have a 780ti and as far as I remember it worked on the acer.

Can't find anything about the restriction on the net.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow. So you're keeping your GPU until maybe 2020 or more likely forever? Also I'm surprised you demand IPS over VA. Any particular reason?


No, I meant that by the time there will be GPU that can do it, we will already have better monitors then this one (OLED being my prediction). I am sure next PASCAL flahship card won't be able to get more then 100 FPS in 1440p on newest titles that will be out by the time PASCAL will be "current GPU". I think next generation after that will be able to do it, but BY THEN you will have much better monitors then this one now. That is why I said I (personally) don't need 144Hz.

IPS for better colors. VA has great black, but overall other colors looks more "juicy" in IPS. And I think we will jump from IPS to OLED, with jumping over VA. But I can be wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> This thread is for a 144hz IPS monitor.
> 
> I want to read opinions or reviews of this monitor... Not 1/2 a page of whining about how you don't like 144hz or IPS screens.
> 
> If you play immersive games only and don't care about high fps or competitive gaming, then this is clearly not for you, just buy a 1080p or 4k VA TV and use that, thats what I use for immersive type games.


Well, don't read it then. This is thread about 1440p, G-Sync, 27", IPS, 144Hz monitor. So It is not only for 144Hz. I like all other features of this monitor, I just don't think 144Hz justify bad panel quality and higher price at cost of bad QC.

This also thread to talk about whenever we, potential buyers nad users should buy it or not, talk about disadvantages and advantages of this screen and our thoughts about it. In the end to help each other in decision of buying one and to share our impressions and thoughts about it.

Immersive is measured by more then just FPS. E-peen my tell you otherwise, but there are things like Graphic, colors, size of screen, smooth gameplay, resolution, sound quality etc. FPS is just one of many things and not even most important one for immersive gaming like with RPG titles. So clearly don't state what I do and what I don't in case of immestive gaming or gaming overall since you have no idea about me. Besides if someone is ONLY for competetive gameplay, he would take TN over IPS panel because of response time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No, I meant that by the time there will be GPU that can do it, we will already have better monitors then this one. I am sure next PASCAL flahship card won't be able to get more then 100 FPS in 1440p on newest titles that will be out by the time PASCAL will be "current GPU". I think next generation after that will be able to do it, but BY THEN you will have much better monitors then this one now. That is why I said I (personally) don't need 144Hz.


We'll probably have better monitors yes, but definitely not OLED monitors. OLED + G-SYNC will most likely never happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> IPS for better colors. VA has great black, but overall other colors looks more "juicy" in IPS. And I think we will jump from IPS to OLED, with jumping over VA. But I can be wrong.


Hmm... sounds like you're just reciting what you read on the internet from misinformed people.


----------



## Nicholars

No I just said you are not really contributing anything useful except whining.

If you want a 1440p Gsync IPS for FPS gaming etc. then ok, but if you want a immersive screen that's ok as well, but just buy a VA TV and live with 60hz then as thats the only option.

Bit tedious skipping through various ESSAYS just trying to find out info on this monitor.

Most people who know about hardware already know exactly the pluses and minuses of IPS vs other types, and just want to find info or reviews of this screen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> We'll probably have better monitors yes, but definitely not OLED monitors. OLED + G-SYNC will most likely never happen.
> Hmm... sounds like you're just reciting what you read on the internet from misinformed people.


You are probably right about OLED. That is just my wishing... Sigh. I would grab VA 1440p with G-Sync though ^^. Sadly Acer and Asus (and other brands) seems to have something against VA panels. I wonder why....

I hope TFT will do some direct comparsion of new PG to old ROG and XB. That would help many of us here. I keep my fingers crossed for this weekend review maybe







.


----------



## Nicholars

All the VA panels used in PC monitors are a bit crap anyway, the only good VA panels are from samsung or sony/samsung when it used to be a partnership. The AUO VA screens look a lot worse than the samsung versions, I have owned various AUO and sony/samsung VA screens so I am qualified to say, the only screen that would probably be very good is the samsung ultrawide VA with 100hz Gsync / freesync... if that is ever released.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> I'll quote myself here because I need an answer quickly.
> 
> Is it true that you need a maxwell GPU for 144hz+? I have a 780ti and as far as I remember it worked on the acer.
> 
> Can't find anything about the restriction on the net.


You have to disable overclocking on the monitor OSD, then 144Hz should be available to you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I hope TFT will do some direct comparsion of new PG to old ROG and XB. That would help many of us here. I keep my fingers crossed for this weekend review maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They definitely will compare the PG279Q vs PG278Q vs MG279Q vs XB270HU. The review being up this weekend is unlikely though. I'd put money on the response time of the PG279Q being too high to make 165 Hz worth a damn over 144 (not that it would be a big improvement even with a low enough response time).


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You have to disable overclocking on the monitor OSD, then 144Hz should be available to you.


It is. Still stuck at 120hz. Maybe a faulty cable or problem with the monitor. Now when I have perfect panel this **** happens...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> It is. Still stuck at 120hz. Maybe a faulty cable or problem with the monitor. Now when I have perfect panel this **** happens...


Are you sure it's set to OFF and not ON/144Hz? Sweclockers got 144Hz working on their 780Ti according to their review
http://www.sweclockers.com/test/21139-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-kvalitetsgaming-med-165-hz-och-g-sync/4#content


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Are you sure it's set to OFF and not ON/144Hz? Sweclockers got 144Hz working on their 780Ti according to their review
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/21139-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-kvalitetsgaming-med-165-hz-och-g-sync/4#content


Yep. I'm sure it's turned off. But I just noticed that I have my 770 installed in this box. Not my 780ti.


----------



## Pereb

I rechecked the review (google translate wouldn't work when I grabbed the link). It says both OFF and ON/144Hz should work, so you could try the latter then. If that doesn't work then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I rechecked the review (google translate wouldn't work when I grabbed the link). It says both OFF and ON/144Hz should work, so you could try the latter then. If that doesn't work then I'm out of ideas.


Ok. Thanks. Maybe will will have to return it after all...


----------



## Stars

A guy posted this comment on the IPS glow video on YT:
Quote:


> i got pg278q and pg279q yesterday and the image quality on the pg278q is muvh better. The pg279q has to mich yellowness on the screen and bleeding lights in 4 corners. I sent my pg279q back today and will stick with the pg278q.


Take it for what it is- a random comment on a YT vid from a random guy. But seems like he had some nasty glow too. I dont see a benefit of making up such stuff so I give him the benefit of the doubt that he actually tested both.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> A guy posted this comment on the IPS glow video on YT:
> Take it for what it is- a random comment on a YT vid from a random guy. But seems like he had some nasty glow too. I dont see a benefit of making up such stuff so I give him the benefit of the doubt that he actually tested both.


No surprise there, bad glow is a characteristic of this specific AHVA panel. Based on my experience with the XB270HU, I'm sure the PG278Q would look better on a dark screen (but only a dark screen).


----------



## Stars

Alright so after 278 and 270 and now 279, heres what I would prefer. If Asus released a PG278Q*E* with the same 8 bit TN panel, with fixed inversed pixel problem and with Gsync v2 module and a better AG coating- I would buy that monitor and keep it untill Oleds come out.

I really hope someone at Asus is smart enough to fix all the issues with the 278 and release a fixed version of it, because the glow on the AUO panels is just bad for dark games. You might get a unit with less glow, but thats all about gambling. There will still be some glow, the question is just how much.

As far as I remember, the colors on my 278 were pretty impressive for a TN panel. The viewing agles ofcourse werent as good as IPS, but that was something I could get used to and it didnt bother me much. Id say this: the ips glow is more annyoing to me than worse viewing angles on the 8-bit TN.

So alright guys, if someone wants to start a petition and send it to Asus to release a PG278Q*E*, then I will subsribe it with 2 accounts or even more.


----------



## boredgunner

Doesn't G-SYNC v2 just add more input connections and no other differences? Although this may come with more input lag.


----------



## Stars

For what we know so far, yes it is what it does. Plus it might be capable of higher refresh rates - e. g. 180 or higher. There might be something under the hood with a few improvements for gsync though.

For me however, I really need the 2nd input and thats why Id prefer gsync v2 on the PG278Q(E).


----------



## Pereb

According to sweclockers review, input lag (as in signal processing lag) is 2ms via DisplayPort and 7ms via HDMI.


----------



## Nicholars

yes I would probably try the PG278Q "E" as well if it had a decent coating on it, even though every single TN I have ever seen has been completely terrible, apparently these more expensive TN's are better. I will not try the PG278 purely because it has a grainy AG coating on it, I have a feeling I would not be happy with it with any coating though TBH.


----------



## Roelv

Wasn't gsync v2 just something Acer made up to show off their multi input capabilities? As far as I know Nvidia never acknowledged a version 2 and multi input was already possible with the first gsync modules.

For example the Benq XL2420G has been out for quite a while with gsync and has a lot of different input options (D-Sub (VGA), DisplayPort, DVI-D, 2x HDMI).


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> yes I would probably try the PG278Q "E" as well if it had a decent coating on it, even though every single TN I have ever seen has been completely terrible, apparently these more expensive TN's are better. I will not try the PG278 purely because it has a grainy AG coating on it, I have a feeling I would not be happy with it with any coating though TBH.


The LG 24GM77 has a pretty light coating, similar to the one on Acer. Unfortunately I didnt like the colors after all which is why I sold it. Although compared to BenQ and Asus 24" TN monitors, LG has the best colors.


----------



## Pereb

You guys are making me seriously doubt whether I should have gone with something other than PG279Q... I'm getting mine tomorrow and will post my experience with it QC-wise.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You guys are making me seriously doubt whether I should have gone with something other than PG279Q... I'm getting mine tomorrow and will post my experience with it QC-wise.


Well it's either that, the XB270HU, the PG278Q, or waiting for the XB271HU, if you want 2560 x 1440 (the sweet spot in my opinion) with G-SYNC (can't live without it). All of them have severe QC problems.


----------



## Pereb

Yep. I wanted a 1440p monitor with G-sync and a non-TN panel (vertical color shift annoys me).
I definitely agree about 1440p being the sweet spot. I feel 1080p is way too small on the desktop and 4K is still too demanding without SLI.
The specs on these are fantastic, but if those IPS 144Hz can't deliver the picture quality expected of an IPS panel, there's not much point in spending more money than the price of the TN version, especially if those TN panels are really much better than most offerings like I've been hearing about the PG278Q.
Interestingly enough the XB270HU I had for a few days (returned because of yellow tint and dirt spot in the center) had much less glow than my current 1080p 24" PLS. Is it really that bad?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well it's either that, the XB270HU, the PG278Q, or waiting for the XB271HU, if you want 2560 x 1440 (the sweet spot in my opinion) with G-SYNC (can't live without it). All of them have severe QC problems.


I have small hope that Acer, who had longer experience with previous XB will maybe (MAYBE) have better quality than PG. We shall see.

Once you saw G-Sync, you just can't go back....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yep. I wanted a 1440p monitor with G-sync and a non-TN panel (vertical color shift annoys me).
> I definitely agree about 1440p being the sweet spot. I feel 1080p is way too small on the desktop and 4K is still too demanding without SLI.
> The specs on these are fantastic, but if those IPS 144Hz can't deliver the picture quality expected of an IPS panel, there's not much point in spending more money than the price of the TN version, especially if those TN panels are really much better than most offerings like I've been hearing about the PG278Q.
> Interestingly enough the XB270HU I had for a few days (returned because of yellow tint and dirt spot in the center) had much less glow than my current 1080p 24" PLS. Is it really that bad?


It's bad, but if it's not as bad as your 24" PLS then you should be okay with the PG279Q I hope. You know, I think these 144 Hz IPS monitors do deliver the picture quality that's expected of an IPS panel. Good color accuracy even without hardware calibration (and very good with it), they actually have better measured black depth than most other IPS panels (not that it matters much due to the glow), above average static contrast for IPS (1000:1 or a tiny bit more, still very low in general but good for IPS), and IPS glow is expected even though it should be eliminated at these prices.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well it's either that, the XB270HU, the PG278Q, or waiting for the XB271HU, if you want 2560 x 1440 (the sweet spot in my opinion) with G-SYNC (can't live without it). All of them have severe QC problems.


hi bored i m in the same boat :S...looking for best monitor for gaming propouse...
1440p
144hz
real 8bit(tn or ips i don t need for editing only for gaming ^^ but real 8 bit like swift)
low input lag
without so much panel noise or problems :S
looking between
pg278q
xb271hu
pg279q
i have read a lot of reviews and compariosions...rog swift is faster with pixel response and quite same input lag but have same overshoots problems,probably the best tn panel in term of color,calibrated reach a great level...xb270hu image are more slow pixel response then are more blurry,input lag it s quite the same...then i m going crazy which monitor should i pick :S...on youtube one man have been comparision between mg279q and pg278q,him says can t see pixel response difference between this monitors then is so marginal???wanna ask 2 questions
1)if i compare pg278q and pg279q the 9q have more blurry image because have slower pixel response...but if put ulmb 120hz on both?they look like the same right?
2)if i want monitor with lesser response time reactivity i need to look input lag or pixel response?


----------



## kashim

pg278q calibrated have really nice color and like 900 contrast is good?t


----------



## Benny89

For those of you who wonder about image quality/colors of new new PG/XB and old XB compare to old ROG SWIRFT check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1562779/acer-xb270hu-vs-rog-swift-pg278q-side-by-side-photos-both-excellent-for-differing-reasons

You can see that ROG is not THAT big of downgrade in image compare to new AUO panel.

Sure some colors are little more juicy on Acer- like red or orange, but ROG is holding really well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> hi bored i m in the same boat :S...looking for best monitor for gaming propouse...
> 1440p
> 144hz
> real 8bit(tn or ips i don t need for editing only for gaming ^^ but real 8 bit like swift)
> low input lag
> without so much panel noise or problems :S
> looking between
> pg278q
> xb271hu
> pg279q
> i have read a lot of reviews and compariosions...rog swift is faster with pixel response and quite same input lag but have same overshoots problems,probably the best tn panel in term of color,calibrated reach a great level...xb270hu image are more slow pixel response then are more blurry,input lag it s quite the same...then i m going crazy which monitor should i pick :S...on youtube one man have been comparision between mg279q and pg278q,him says can t see pixel response difference between this monitors then is so marginal???wanna ask 2 questions
> 1)if i compare pg278q and pg279q the 9q have more blurry image because have slower pixel response...but if put ulmb 120hz on both?they look like the same right?
> 2)if i want monitor with lesser response time reactivity i need to look input lag or pixel response?


Oh yeah motion blur is basically gone completely with ULMB. In my opinion all of these monitors in question have such low response times and input lag that it doesn't matter. I don't believe it's possible to feel the input lag difference between them. A very trained eye can probably see the difference in motion blur without ULMB, and they can probably see the extra overshoot with the PG278Q.

All of these monitors excel for fast gaming. You might want to send @CallsignVega a PM, since he has owned both the PG278Q and XB270HU. He says the color difference is minimal, as does @s1rrah. 900:1 vs 1000:1 static contrast isn't very significant, although both values are very low in general (acknowledging they're above average for TN and IPS).


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's bad, but if it's not as bad as your 24" PLS then you should be okay with the PG279Q I hope. You know, I think these 144 Hz IPS monitors do deliver the picture quality that's expected of an IPS panel. Good color accuracy even without hardware calibration (and very good with it), they actually have better measured black depth than most other IPS panels (not that it matters much due to the glow), above average static contrast for IPS (1000:1 or a tiny bit more, still very low in general but good for IPS), and IPS glow is expected even though it should be eliminated at these prices.


Yeah, I see reviews stating contrast at 1150-1200:1 for that panel. I guess it's a good panel apart from glow and QC issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> hi bored i m in the same boat :S...looking for best monitor for gaming propouse...


If you're fine with TN, the Dell S2716DG releases on the 20th, it could be interesting.


----------



## Benny89

Here is YT review of PG but it is in german







. So if someone knows german then enjoy







and maybe share with us some most important points if you'd be so nice







.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tswvv9L6FNw


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> So true, sadly.
> 
> The worst thing about it is that I've been waiting for it since the computex announcement, so I'll be beyond disappointed if I get a faulty monitor to say the least. The happiest customers are the unaware, LOL. The less you know, the less you have to complain about.


I might just try and not perform any test and see if I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here is YT review of PG but it is in german
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if someone knows german then enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe share with us some most important points if you'd be so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tswvv9L6FNw


Is this the article?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-Hardware-154105/Tests/Asus-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-Test-1173947/?utm_source=youtube.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=computecsocialPCGH&utm_content=LCD-Hardware-154105TestsAsus-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-Test-1173947

I can't see it because I'm at work.


----------



## Roelv

For the most part the video is just showing the monitor and menu options but they did some testing in the written review. According to them the response time is 6ms, I assume for Normal Overdrive but they didn't explicitly state that. In comparison TFT Central found 5.5ms average on the XB270HU (Normal Overdrive). Input lag was measured at 9ms.


----------



## helix7

I find it a little suspicious that the reviewer (german hardware site) stays away from black colours and when showing the monitor in action picks a very light coloured background type of game. Why not show any black levels in either games, or a movie - the reviewer must be aware of the complaints and backlash in the last couple of years? Poor review imho.

Let's see what tftcentral has to say when their review is up at the end of next week. Then again, these reviewers all don't actually buy the monitors, I guess they are sent by the monitor companies so why risk putting out a scathing review when the manufacturer could cut you out of future reviews? They need the reviews to drive the clicks so they can make money. Which means it's all just a huge circle jerk and you would get better reviews from forums, perhaps the people (such as myself) are not knowledgeable about the technology in place, or not realistic in their hopes, but at least it's honest.

I still haven't boxed mine up yet, been looking at it and testing, will send in tomorrow most likely. it's going to cost me 30 euros to send back. I had ordered a whole rig, most of which to be sent in November as the skylakes are out at the moment, including a 980ti and many new techs (ddr4/new mobo/large ssds) but now I am considering cancelling everything and keeping this ol' 2010 rig until the spring. Will have to decide tonight. I have paid for the whole rig already so hopefully I am able to cancel if I decide to go down that road.

Have to remember that the pictures you take with a phone, such as an iphone, make these screens look much worse than they are. It's important to state that because despite being very poor for the price paid, it's not THAT bad. A dead pixel on the other hand and some dirt under the screen is unforgivable. I can't get used to the glow though, it plays with my eyes on a peripheral basis. At the moment I am looking at overclock.net page as i type this and it's a medium gray and when I look away from the screen at a wall I can see fluorescent traces as a result of the glow.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> It is. Still stuck at 120hz. Maybe a faulty cable or problem with the monitor. Now when I have perfect panel this **** happens...


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&groupid=17&catid=948

"165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!"

Everything's OK with your monitor and cables I guess but it looks like you'll need gtx 960 and above to use 144hz or 165 hz.


----------



## volcom91c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-AS&groupid=17&catid=948
> 
> "165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!"
> 
> Everything's OK with your monitor and cables I guess but it looks like you'll need gtx 960 and above to use 144hz or 165 hz.


Thanks mate. Saved me time calling asus tomorrow. So I will have to live with 120hz until next year when I get Pascal


----------



## Pereb

This raises the question, why is 144Hz available to Sweclockers? Maybe Asus updated the firmware since they sent review samples, or maybe it's because they have a 780Ti... Still weird.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volcom91c*
> 
> Thanks mate. Saved me time calling asus tomorrow. So I will have to live with 120hz until next year when I get Pascal


Just to let you know, low end and mid end Pascal Q2 2016, high end Pascal Q2 2017


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just to let you know, low end and mid end Pascal Q2 2016, high end Pascal Q2 2017


What makes you think that's the case? Unless you have a source you're just speculating.


----------



## muszon

Hello!

I'm looking for the new monitor with gsync and 144hz as you as well. I've bought Acer xb270hu but had to return because of bad pixels (counted more than 10 f**k) and blb. So this is my thoughts after reading this thread and having tested Acer for couple of hours:

- the image quality in games on Acer hasn't blown me away because i was using sweetfx in every game on my TN monitor (btw I've got 5 years old 60hz Benq V2400W) - believe me didn't notice real difference
- smoothness - was using always in games radeon pro with adaptive sync turned on and still didn't notice real difference (playing FPS, RPG, soccer games - was testing Far Cry 4, Witcher 3, Batman, Fifa 16)
- I don't have time playing games during the day so i play in the evening usually without light so backlight bleed is really annoying for me
- 1440p and gsync is still convincing me to buy a new monitor becuase in this I see an improvement comapring to Benq V2400W
- I want to buy a display for another 5 years so I would like to have HDMI

So if Asus and Acer trying to cheat me with their ridiculous Quality Control and sell broken premium products above 800 Euro I won't be their customer and I will persuade anyone not to buy their products.

Right now the only option I've got is TN Dell S2716DG - gsync 144hz with HDMI and Hopefully 8-bit as pg278Q (without pixel inversion of course)


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> What makes you think that's the case? Unless you have a source you're just speculating.


I think you have read my logic comment, so I am not sure why you are asking, it could be delayed to 2020, we just do not know but I am using logic in my comment.


----------



## Malinkadink

To anyone trying to get accurate shots of backlight bleed and glow so that it won't be overexposed and show as much worse in the photo than in reality, try to simply record a short video and snap a screenshot of that video instead. I noticed with my iphone at least that doing it that way will give a much more accurate representation of what a panel looks like in regards to bleed/glow.

Heres my sig monitor @ 100cd/m2 using an iphone 6

Pic









Video screenshot










The second photo is much closer to what it looks like, its actually even a bit better in the photo, but the point is its no where near as bad as the first photo.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> To anyone trying to get accurate shots of backlight bleed and glow so that it won't be overexposed and show as much worse in the photo than in reality, try to simply record a short video and snap a screenshot of that video instead. I noticed with my iphone at least that doing it that way will give a much more accurate representation of what a panel looks like in regards to bleed/glow.
> 
> Heres my sig monitor @ 100cd/m2 using an iphone 6
> Pic
> Video screenshot
> 
> The second photo is much closer to what it looks like, its actually even a bit better in the photo, but the point is its no where near as bad as the first photo.


Good tip. However here you can see video of PG279Q with how big glow in dark games is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6jyj9XArv4. It is just video in dark room.

The glow from down left corner is especially bad and wide.


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here is YT review of PG but it is in german
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if someone knows german then enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe share with us some most important points if you'd be so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tswvv9L6FNw


850 EURO Rekt!


----------



## Zerrius

@Malinkadink
it is honestly not that bad...


----------



## helix7

Talking about exaggeration via phone/photos vs reality - you are right. I have been testing a lot tonight, will upload a small vid of a (fairly dark) fps i recorded in dark with iphone soon.

It's not good but it's not as bad, let's put it that way.

Incidentally, I checked Dead Space and Metro 2033 tonight.

Frustrating thing is this monitor is a couple of checks and improvements away from being the perfect monitor. I don't actually game that much but I like high quality, earlier I checked some high quality photography for colour representation and video and it's pretty damn good. I think Dell would be better though. But the quality is there.

Ok I am not a video guy at all and maybe you can get nothing from this short video but here it is:


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for the new monitor with gsync and 144hz as you as well. I've bought Acer xb270hu but had to return because of bad pixels (counted more than 10 f**k) and blb. So this is my thoughts after reading this thread and having tested Acer for couple of hours:
> 
> - the image quality in games on Acer hasn't blown me away because i was using sweetfx in every game on my TN monitor (btw I've got 5 years old 60hz Benq V2400W) - believe me didn't notice real difference
> - smoothness - was using always in games *radeon pro* with adaptive sync turned on and still didn't notice real difference (playing FPS, RPG, soccer games - was testing Far Cry 4, Witcher 3, Batman, Fifa 16)
> - I don't have time playing games during the day so i play in the evening usually without light so backlight bleed is really annoying for me
> - 1440p and gsync is still convincing me to buy a new monitor becuase in this I see an improvement comapring to Benq V2400W
> - I want to buy a display for another 5 years so I would like to have HDMI
> 
> So if Asus and Acer trying to cheat me with their ridiculous Quality Control and sell broken premium products above 800 Euro I won't be their customer and I will persuade anyone not to buy their products.
> 
> Right now the only option I've got is TN Dell S2716DG - gsync 144hz with HDMI and Hopefully 8-bit as pg278Q (without pixel inversion of course)


I am not trying to nit pick here, but you won't see any difference with any G Sync monitor based on your setup... refer to the bold section from your post... g Sync is for NVidia cards only. Since you are running ATI you would need FreeSync which is supported on Radeon's. As a side note I thought G Sync is also only availble via Display port, unless HDMI 2.0 can utilize it. If you are planning on flipping to a NVidia GTX 900 series my bad, but I can't see how any test you had done previously with G Sync and ATI would be relevant.

Edit
Yes I realize I am not much to talk with my old current setup, however I am planning on a System refresh within the next 2-6 months. So new video card and new monitor will be incoming within that said time frame.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Good tip. However here you can see video of PG279Q with how big glow in dark games is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6jyj9XArv4. It is just video in dark room.
> 
> The glow from down left corner is especially bad and wide.


I would risk to say that that glow in the corners is almost inevitable and that you are fooling yourself if you think you can get an IPS/AHVA monitor in general or a PG279Q in particular (much) better than the one represented in that video. Remember that the corners will always be at an angle, so glow will always be there; the greater the size of the monitor, the worse. Heck, I have in front of me a Dell U2515H, which uses a good LG AH-IPS panel and is only 25'', and the orange glow in the lower corners is almost as perceptible as on that video, albeit not as wide I think, and minus the backlight bleeding of course, which is also present along the frame in the video. Side comment: (OLED can't come soon enough!!! I think I'll start saving for an OLED TV in a near future and pass on this huge crap of monitors. This Dell will probably be my last LCD/LED.)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I would risk to say that that glow in the corners is almost inevitable and that you are fooling yourself if you think you can get an IPS/AHVA monitor in general or a PG279Q in particular (much) better than the one represented in that video. Remember that the corners will always be at an angle, so glow will always be there; the greater the size of the monitor, the worse. Heck, I have in front of me a Dell U2515H, which uses a good LG AH-IPS panel and is only 25'', and the orange glow in the lower corners is almost as perceptible as on that video, albeit not as wide I think, and minus the backlight bleeding of course, which is also present along the frame in the video.


I did not say that I expect less glow or something, but for people wondering about dark envoirment in games, this video is great example how it looks like on IPS screen, especially on this one. It is up to each one to decide whenever it is acceptable for them or not.

I will try my luck with PG in next week so we will see if I am lucky guy or not. One shot. No return games.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I did not say that I expect less glow or something, but for people wondering about dark envoirment in games, this video is great example how it looks like on IPS screen, especially on this one. It is up to each one to decide whenever it is acceptable for them or not.
> 
> I will try my luck with PG in next week so we will see if I am lucky guy or not. One shot. No return games.


Yeah, pretty much it. My 'you' was not directed at your person specifically, but rather at someone in general who may be considering buying the monitor.


----------



## joshpsp1

Scan have updated their arrival date to today when it was originally the 23rd. Could have mine Friday or Saturday if this update is correct. Overclockers changed theirs to the 16th but their pricing is still the same. Just bought my 980Ti's as well I can't ignore the Overclockers sale, I would much rather save £50 and have them sit there for a while.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Talking about exaggeration via phone/photos vs reality - you are right. I have been testing a lot tonight, will upload a small vid of a (fairly dark) fps i recorded in dark with iphone soon.
> 
> It's not good but it's not as bad, let's put it that way.
> 
> Incidentally, I checked Dead Space and Metro 2033 tonight.
> 
> Frustrating thing is this monitor is a couple of checks and improvements away from being the perfect monitor. I don't actually game that much but I like high quality, earlier I checked some high quality photography for colour representation and video and it's pretty damn good. I think Dell would be better though. But the quality is there.
> 
> Ok I am not a video guy at all and maybe you can get nothing from this short video but here it is:


The blue on the left and yellow on the right is typical.. But in this video it looks much worse then on my Acer XB270HU I can tell you.. The level of glow and bleed is different for each monitor with this AU Optronics panel it seems.. Guess I was lucky to get one of the better ones (refurbished unit which had the whole panel replaced)..


----------



## muszon

NOPE. I have gtx 970 and *radeon pro* it's an application that works with ati and nvidia card which allows to modify many graphic options. In my opinion for any owner of TN monitor with 60 hz Radeon pro (with DYNAMIC SYNC turned on) + sweetfx/Reshadee is a MUST in gaming. Using these appz for last three years gave me near the same experience as I have IPS with gsync. I didn't notice a big difference when started to test Acer XB270hu - maybe if I would have compared them both turned on with the same game side by side I would see it. But for me the most important thing was if the new IPS 144hz GSYNC impress me without any comparison - and I wasn't impressed at all. Bad pixels and backlight bleed done the jobe right. Bye Bye IPS gsync


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I would risk to say that that glow in the corners is almost inevitable and that you are fooling yourself if you think you can get an IPS/AHVA monitor in general or a PG279Q in particular (much) better than the one represented in that video. Remember that the corners will always be at an angle, so glow will always be there; the greater the size of the monitor, the worse. Heck, I have in front of me a Dell U2515H, which uses a good LG AH-IPS panel and is only 25'', and the orange glow in the lower corners is almost as perceptible as on that video, albeit not as wide I think, and minus the backlight bleeding of course, which is also present along the frame in the video. Side comment: (OLED can't come soon enough!!! I think I'll start saving for an OLED TV in a near future and pass on this huge crap of monitors. This Dell will probably be my last LCD/LED.)


Thats absolutely incorrect. My Acer 270 had like 10x less glow, to the point where when Ive read ppl talk about ips glow, I was like- "these guys must be way too sensitive" or "I dont really get what these guys' effin problem is". But thats because I didnt know better. All the IPS monitor I previously had, had normal to very low glow. Now that I got a bad one myself, I understand what some ppl were talking about.

I also do notice worse color homogenity on the 279. the lower corners tend to get more blueish tint and the upper part in centre tends to get more yellow. None of that caught my attention on the acer. And the factory calibration looks worse on the 279 than acer 270.

I will buy the dell and see if its pixel inversion free and has 8 bit tn panel and has low response time. If it does all that, it might be the best monitor for me to keep until oled is out.


----------



## iLeakStuff

You have typical IPS glow with some minor annoyance here and there thats ok and not enough to annoy you.
And then you have Acer/Asus glow with this IPS display thats way worse and totally unacceptable.

I dont think its the build of the displays themselves thats the issue but rather the dizplay/screen itself that have a horrible quality and control.
Its actually piss poor and I hope Asus/Acer sue or discontinue the display manufacturer because their reputation is on the line here


----------



## Piospi

Good news: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/654316130467749888


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Good news: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/654316130467749888


Been posted already, but i nvm, a ot of people missed it








They said review will be up somewhere at the end of the next week


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Been posted already, but i nvm, a ot of people missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said review will be up somewhere at the end of the next week


I could have mine by then. So strange that they've had to wait so long.


----------



## egzplicit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> So strange that they've had to wait so long.


It's because the entire Asus & AU Optronics QC team had to search long and hard to find that pixel-perfect one to be sent to TFTCentral









joshpsp1, u getting it from Scan or Overclockers? I like the 0 dead pixel from OC but i'm still concerned about all the other issues the panel might have..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> So strange that they've had to wait so long.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because the entire Asus & AU Optronics QC team had to search long and hard to find that pixel-perfect one to be sent to TFTCentral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshpsp1, u getting it from Scan or Overclockers? I like the 0 dead pixel from OC but i'm still concerned about all the other issues the panel might have..
Click to expand...

Dead pixels is so 2005. First store with a "no dirt" promise gets my money!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Dead pixels is so 2005. First store with a "no dirt" promise gets my money!


Why not both?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Why not both?


Because it is Asus and Acer ^^. It is like wishing that they care for quality actcually instead of dump race "who will get more Hz!!", using this crap AOU panel.


----------



## toncij

Well, I've compared an IPS Dell with TN Swift and both screens have glow. TN glow is just white-ish, but it is there, the panel shines on dark. Haven't seen a panel without that (and I had more than 12 monitors this year only).


----------



## xarot

Oh no, got my second screen today.

There were fingerprints on the surface of the actual screen, although it surely was brand new.

But then worse...the lower right corner has a small gap between the frame and the screen.







Didn't see this in the first one. Maye not easy to see but it's definitely there when I check the whole lower frame, no gap anywhere else...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Oh no, got my second screen today.
> 
> There were fingerprints on the surface of the actual screen, although it surely was brand new.
> 
> But then worse...the lower right corner has a small gap between the frame and the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see this in the first one. Maye not easy to see but it's definitely there when I check the whole lower frame, no gap anywhere else...


850 Euro premium product!


----------



## Piospi

"Republic of Gamers"

GG Asus


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> 850 Euro premium product!


950 Euro!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> 950 Euro!


Man, then why are you suprised? It is top-tier tech! It even have extra ventilation around frame for extra air cooling









But seriously I feel sorry for you. This is such a crap for expensive hardware like this.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, then why are you suprised? It is top-tier tech! It even have extra ventilation around frame for extra air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I feel sorry for you. This is such a crap for expensive hardware like this.


I had a bad feeling about getting another Asus display, but this is getting ridiculous. I still haven't returned my first screen, two dead pixels are much better than physical issues...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I had a bad feeling about getting another Asus display, but this is getting ridiculous. I still haven't returned my first screen, two dead pixels are much better than physical issues...


I feel you, I have no words of describing it. If it was like 300-400 euro product I could live with it. But flahship monitor. No way.

Well, at least courier will take both at once, so you won't have to send back two times.

When my PG arrieves via UPS I will ask courier to wait 15 minutes before paying him. I will offer some coffe and cookie. 15 minutes is all I need to plug in monitor, turn it on, set resolution, get full white screen for dead pixels/dust check (1 minute here) then get black screen and check for yellow/brown bleed. Dead pixel I see- monitor goes back and courier don't get money.

Of course if courier will be nice, if he won't want to wait- I will call him back in 15 minutes to take product back







.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> It's because the entire Asus & AU Optronics QC team had to search long and hard to find that pixel-perfect one to be sent to TFTCentral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshpsp1, u getting it from Scan or Overclockers? I like the 0 dead pixel from OC but i'm still concerned about all the other issues the panel might have..


Originally ordered with overclockers but reordered with scan due to the much cheaper price. The pixel return offer is nice but I can return it within 14 days for no reason anyway. I asked scan I'd they would adopt this return policy for the monitor and they said no. Mine is still yet to be dispatched but scan might not have the stock yet as it's not even 12pm. My 980tis have been dispatched though.


----------



## egzplicit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Originally ordered with overclockers but reordered with scan due to the much cheaper price. The pixel return offer is nice but I can return it within 14 days for no reason anyway. I asked scan I'd they would adopt this return policy for the monitor and they said no. Mine is still yet to be dispatched but scan might not have the stock yet as it's not even 12pm. My 980tis have been dispatched though.


Please let us know how it goes.... I was very close to pre-order (first from Scan then from Overclockers due to the 0 dead pixel policy) but giving all the issues this display seems to have I decided to wait. Reason I wanted to go with overclockers is that they will cover all costs for as many replacements as needed.

I might wait until summer... i have a 1080p 60hz Ultrasharp Dell monitor and a gtx 680. Wanted a 980ti & 1440p 144hz IPS G-Sync... but giving how many issues these monitors have I might delay everything and wait for Pascal & a more mature display (I"m even considering the Dell S2716DG if the TN panel is good).


----------



## Pereb

Got my monitor. Looks like I lost the lottery.

I have a single dirt spot, about 1x2px in size on the upper right area that is barely noticeable unless I look for it.
A dead blue subpixel at the bottom left, not very noticeable either.
Backlight bleed is fairly minimal, a little at the bottom right, that's about it. Glow is pretty bad (seems worse than the XB270HU I had) but I could probably tolerate it.

I'd find that good enough if I have the same issue as the XB270HU I had. Half the screen has a very noticeable yellow tint








Here it is in all its glory : http://imgur.com/vtTaaCa

It's not visible on white only either, I can see it on the Overclock.net background.

Such a shame because I'd be in love with the screen if it wasn't for this.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> Please let us know how it goes.... I was very close to pre-order (first from Scan then from Overclockers due to the 0 dead pixel policy) but giving all the issues this display seems to have I decided to wait. Reason I wanted to go with overclockers is that they will cover all costs for as many replacements as needed.
> 
> I might wait until summer... i have a 1080p 60hz Ultrasharp Dell monitor and a gtx 680. Wanted a 980ti & 1440p 144hz IPS G-Sync... but giving how many issues these monitors have I might delay everything and wait for Pascal & a more mature display (I"m even considering the Dell S2716DG if the TN panel is good).


Will do. Waiting isn't a bad idea to be honest, I couldn't wait though. They aren't exactly short on stock so that's something to think about. Just hope I get a good one.


----------



## helix7

I don't think good ones exist. Or otherwise it is really like the lottery and you have a one in millions chance.

So, after all this and putting up with overclocked risky ips from Korea, it turns out Asus and Acer are no better. It's a giant scam at this point.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> I don't think good ones exist. Or otherwise it is really like the lottery and you have a one in millions chance.
> 
> So, after all this and putting up with overclocked risky ips from Korea, it turns out Asus and Acer are no better. It's a giant scam at this point.


i got lucky my XB270HU is near perfect. at the start had some glow in the corners but that went away as the monitor was used a couple times. couple months on now and its perfect still!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> I don't think good ones exist. Or otherwise it is really like the lottery and you have a one in millions chance.
> 
> So, after all this and putting up with overclocked risky ips from Korea, it turns out Asus and Acer are no better. It's a giant scam at this point.


This particular panel is a scam, that's for sure... it's a joke and simply shouldn't be used, but it's all they've got! No other IPS panel of this spec exists! It's just ridiculous. It would be like Porsche, Ferrari and Lamborghini all releasing top of the range super-cars utilising an identical faulty engine! Utterly self defeating, damaging their brand and reputation. But they MUST be making money or they wouldn't still be doing it! It shows utter disregard for the consumer however... they really don't give a monkey's arse about us, it's all about profit, nothing else.


----------



## helix7

Glow that magically goes away after a few hour's use? I've heard it all now. Dont you think that if that was the case the manufacturer would state this on the box? It simply doesn't work like that.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Got my monitor. Looks like I lost the lottery.
> 
> I have a single dirt spot, about 1x2px in size on the upper right area that is barely noticeable unless I look for it.
> A dead blue subpixel at the bottom left, not very noticeable either.
> Backlight bleed is fairly minimal, a little at the bottom right, that's about it. Glow is pretty bad (seems worse than the XB270HU I had) but I could probably tolerate it.
> 
> I'd find that good enough if I have the same issue as the XB270HU I had. Half the screen has a very noticeable yellow tint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in all its glory : http://imgur.com/vtTaaCa
> 
> It's not visible on white only either, I can see it on the Overclock.net background.
> 
> Such a shame because I'd be in love with the screen if it wasn't for this.


If yellow tint is visiable in games then this is not acceptable.

Now I want to see his Asus-fanboy guy here saying that Asus QC is better then Acer







. It is same ripoff for both. Lottery all the way.


----------



## Pereb

I'd still rather play lottery with the Asus, with its great chassis and OSD menu.

Some people claimed backlight bleed disappeared after a while on their XB270HU so I'm going to use the screen for 1-1,5 weeks to see if the issues subside, but that's wishful thinking.

It's most visible on a single color background, in games it's definitely not as bad, but I don't want any yellow tint at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Another thing Ive noticed- I remember the PG278Q turned on almost instantly. The PG279Q takes around 4.5-4.8 seconds to turn on (measured with the iphone stop watch).


There are two options in the OSD menu called "DisplayPort Deep Sleep" and "HDMI Deep Sleep". Disable these and it turns on/off instantly.


----------



## joshpsp1

Getting conflicting opinions from Scan customer service regarding the stock arrival date. Will have to ring them tomorrow.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'd still rather play lottery with the Asus, with its great chassis and OSD menu.


You mean this great chassis?:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> But then worse...the lower right corner has a small gap between the frame and the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see this in the first one. Maye not easy to see but it's definitely there when I check the whole lower frame, no gap anywhere else...


Looks great to me


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

I used to design military displays for planes, I'm wondering if people are experiencing IPS glow or just what we called "glow marks" These were commonly caused due to mounting the display to the chassis.

All it took was to slightly overtorque the display to the chassis when you use hardware or screws. I don't know what is causing these glow marks, but I wonder if it's due to pressure, uneveness or both.

Every display was different, even from the same model. Even following the manufacturer's recommended hardware torque would cause glow marks. You pretty much had to go in a dark room, torque it till you saw glow marks and backed off from there till it was gone. Sometimes we had no choice but to leave a little bit of the glow marks on the display, because undertorquing the hardware could cause it to get loose.

If you're wondering why the glow marks are on the edges, for us at my previous job, it was due to the hardware on the side being overtorqued and the display being very sensistive.

Years later when I quit my job, I came up with a way to mount displays clamping around the edges. Maybe I should have patent this method, haha.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I used to design military displays for planes, I'm wondering if people are experiencing IPS glow or just what we called "glow marks" These were commonly caused due to mounting the display to the chassis.
> 
> All it took was to slightly overtorque the display to the chassis when you use hardware or screws. I don't know what is causing these glow marks, but I wonder if it's due to pressure, uneveness or both.
> 
> Every display was different, even from the same model. Even following the manufacturer's recommended hardware torque would cause glow marks. You pretty much had to go in a dark room, torque it till you saw glow marks and backed off from there till it was gone. Sometimes we had no choice but to leave a little bit of the glow marks on the display, because undertorquing the hardware could cause it to get loose.
> 
> If you're wondering why the glow marks are on the edges, for us at my previous job, it was due to the hardware on the side being overtorqued and the display being very sensistive.
> 
> Years later when I quit my job, I came up with a way to mount displays clamping around the edges. Maybe I should have patent this method, haha.


This sounds more like backlight bleed. This sounds exactly like backlight bleed. IPS glow on the other hand describes an actual glow that emanates from IPS panels, easily visible on a dark screen especially at angles where the entire screen looks off-white (perhaps with some brown/yellow mixed in). See:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You mean this great chassis?:
> Looks great to me


Well, compared to the XB270HU at least. not that I'd have a problem with a minor defect like that if the panel is good.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Oh no, got my second screen today.
> 
> There were fingerprints on the surface of the actual screen, although it surely was brand new.


Same here. Had fingerprints on the actual AG coating and shiny spots on the coating from the fat of the skin, when you touch the coating.

It also didnt look like it was opened after the factory.

I mean what type of effin factory is that, where everyone is not forced to wear gloves at any time working with electronics (especially displays) in the year 2015? It makes an impression as if the monitor or the panel is beeing assembled in somebodys garage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'd find that good enough if I have the same issue as the XB270HU I had. Half the screen has a very noticeable yellow tint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in all its glory : http://imgur.com/vtTaaCa


mine has some disgusting color shift too. The bottom corners have a blue-ish tint, the top center area and top corners have yellowish tint, also noticable on the overclocks dark blue/grey background, the corners have very bad color uniformity, but thats probably because I have a panel with terrible glow.

My 270 didnt have any of that.

If I could get my 270 back in exactly the same condition as I sold it for the same price, Id buy it back from the guy who owns it now.. Only problem is I need 2nd input slot so Im not gonna look back at the 270.

Hoping that the Dell has a very light AG coating and no pixel inversion. I will get it asap and report back.

Also Im hoping that the 271 will have less issues with the panel, then Id give it a try too.


----------



## Pragmatist

I will get my PG279Q tomorrow and will do my best to share my findings.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I did not say that I expect less glow or something, but for people wondering about dark envoirment in games, this video is great example how it looks like on IPS screen, especially on this one. It is up to each one to decide whenever it is acceptable for them or not.
> 
> I will try my luck with PG in next week so we will see if I am lucky guy or not. One shot. No return games.


Yes everyone knows that IPS is not good at dark scenes, buy a VA screen then or use IPS in a lit room, jeez every other post is you complaining for paragraphs about things that people already know about on IPS. get a VA screen.

IPS is good for bright games / competitve games, IPS has glow and is not good at all in a dark room, but ok in a lit room, please its very boring.

If IPS glow is a major problem and you plan on playing a lot of dark games in a dark room DO NOT BUY THIS, or any non VA / OLED screen, simple.

I use an IPS monitor for bright games and a VA TV for dark games, there are no good VA gaming monitors.


----------



## Stars

Relax dude, you dont have to read his posts, some ppl who are interested in the asus monitor might be new to the ips technology, bc 98% of gaming monitors before that were TNs.

Yes his posts arent new to most ppl here, but when you complain here its just as much spam.

And in general, what you write is not correct. There are indeed IPS monitors which can be used in dark rooms and/or for dark games. Not all ips monitors have such a disgusting ips glow as this specific panel.

Heck, they have IPS TVs, where you wont notice any major glow in dark rooms. BUt for the most part you are right. Due to the fact that most IPS monitors have glow to some degree, makes them less suitable for dark room/dark games.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Hoping that the Dell has a very light AG coating and no pixel inversion. I will get it asap and report back.
> 
> Also Im hoping that the 271 will have less issues with the panel, then Id give it a try too.


If the new Dell that uses the TN Swift panel has a better AR film, that would be killer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I use an IPS monitor for bright games and a VA TV for dark games, there are no good VA gaming monitors.


I wouldn't necessarily say that, the Eizo FG2421 was pretty killer. But it is only 1080p.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If the new Dell that uses the TN Swift panel has a better AR film, that would be killer.
> I wouldn't necessarily say that, the Eizo FG2421 was pretty killer. But it is only 1080p.


I owned one of them and the image quality was horrible to be honest! Went back to the shop within a few hours of testing, really bad color, terrible quality control etc.

The only really good VA panels are the samsung VA screens they use in TV's.


----------



## Stars

I will just go ahead and post this pic, took it from someone on the other forum











It shows a 279 and 278.

I think its quite easy to tell which one is which







Even all things considered, like the fact that the right one gets more sunlight.

Also on the picture its noticable that the 279 has a yellow tint overall. When you look at the long lamps on the right side- the lamps on TN are actually white and reflect white light to the wall near the lamps. On the 279, the lamps are yellowish and you cant even see the reflecting white lights on the wall near the lamps.

Now- it could be different monitor presets/settings or even low blue light might be enabled on the 279. But since some ppl mentioned yellow tint on some Acer panels, I thought it might be the case here too.


----------



## Goroshi

What is the major diference between ordering from Scan and Overclockers here in the UK, other than the extra £50?


----------



## Pragmatist

Is there going to be a PG279Q owners club? IF so, can we have a poll to distinguish the amount that got a decent or a faulty monitor?
It'd probably help the ones who are still considering a purchase, or so I think.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Is there going to be a PG279Q owners club? IF so, can we have a poll to distinguish the amount that got a decent or a faulty monitor?
> It'd probably help the ones who are still considering a purchase, or so I think.


Although it might not be precise after all, since ppl who are gonna replace their monitor several times, can only vote for 1 monitor, no?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Although it might not be precise after all, since ppl who are gonna replace their monitor several times, can only vote for 1 monitor, no?


That's normally the case, but I'm not sure how it works here since I'm new.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I owned one of them and the image quality was horrible to be honest! Went back to the shop within a few hours of testing, really bad color, terrible quality control etc.
> 
> The only really good VA panels are the samsung VA screens they use in TV's.


While I will agree that there was some panel and QC issues, I will disagree that the fundamental design was bad. I've had four of them and they all had really good images. Incredible black point and contrast ratios, decent colors, strobing back-light motion clarity and the best AR film in the business. Not to mention TFTCentral and other professional review sites gave it high marks. To call the image quality horrible is silly. The monitors are so good I am considering getting three more to go back to my 3x Eizo portrait setup:










Look at the setup with the lights off, now this is what a screen is suppose to look like in the dark (the white line at the bottom is the "hidden task-bar"):


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> And in general, what you write is not correct. There are indeed IPS monitors which can be used in dark rooms and/or for dark games. Not all ips monitors have such a disgusting ips glow as this specific panel.
> 
> Heck, they have IPS TVs, where you wont notice any major glow in dark rooms. BUt for the most part you are right. Due to the fact that most IPS monitors have glow to some degree, makes them less suitable for dark room/dark games.


It is though really, I mean absolute best case scenario you have an IPS with 1200:1 contrast with zero glow or backlight bleed, it would still look not very good with the lights off because it simply is not high enough contrast for dark games to look good. With the lights on it will be acceptable but still not great. Real world this doesn't even exist so I would say if you play a lot of dark games and want immersive, you would be much better off with a VA TV at 60hz. For bright games, competitive and FPS games, an IPS is very nice. Only things I plan to play on this monitor are mostly bright games and competitive games and also obviously web browsing etc. If you are expecting good blacks then just don't buy TN or IPS.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While I will agree that there was some panel and QC issues, I will disagree that the fundamental design was bad. I've had four of them and they all had really good images. Incredible black point and contrast ratios, decent colors, strobing back-light motion clarity and the best AR film in the business. Not to mention TFTCentral and other professional review sites gave it high marks. To call the image quality horrible is silly. The monitors are so good I am considering getting three more to go back to my 3x Eizo portrait setup:


maybe you are right and I got a stinker, but the one I got was really bad.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If the new Dell that uses the TN Swift panel has a better AR film, that would be killer.


It would, but we know nothing about the Dell yet do we? Any reason at all to suspect it won't be a carbon copy of the Swift, pixel inversion issues and all? I think the question may be down to whether the panel being used is identical to the Swift's, and if the coating on that was applied by Asus, or if it was supplied to them already like that? If there was a choice, you'd certainly hope Dell wouldn't do the same given the universal hatred it has received.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It would, but we know nothing about the Dell yet do we? Any reason at all to suspect it won't be a carbon copy of the Swift, pixel inversion issues and all? I think the question may be down to whether the panel being used is identical to the Swift's, and if the coating on that was applied by Asus, or if it was supplied to them already like that? If there was a choice, you'd certainly hope Dell wouldn't do the same given the universal hatred it has received.


Coating is usually put on by AUO, LG etc. so you can be 90% sure it will have the same coating as all the other 1440p 144hz TN screens.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goroshi*
> 
> What is the major diference between ordering from Scan and Overclockers here in the UK, other than the extra £50?


Overclockers are offering an exclusive dead/stuck pixel service. Should you have 1 dead or stuck pixel and it's the same 3 days later you're eligible for a replacement. Only valid for 28 days though.

I don't have a clue as to what's going on at Scan though. They changed their site saying they expected stock today and it looks like it hasn't arrived as it now says the 16th. What's also weird is that I contacted customer service and they said the 15th was correct and a few hours later they retracted that and said it's the 23rd. What kind of system are they running? At least I'll get my GPUs tomorrow.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Overclockers are offering an exclusive dead/stuck pixel service. Should you have 1 dead or stuck pixel and it's the same 3 days later you're eligible for a replacement. Only valid for 28 days though.
> 
> I don't have a clue as to what's going on at Scan though. They changed their site saying they expected stock today and it looks like it hasn't arrive as it now says the 16th. What's also weird is that I contacted customer service and they said the 15th was correct and a few hours later they retracted that and said it's the 23rd. What kind of system are they running? At least I'll get my GPUs tomorrow.


Scan do this ALL the time in my experience, never changing the date until the date actually comes... THEN they update it. I've seen this occur with several products on there, so I never trust any date they give now.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Scan do this ALL the time in my experience, never changing the date until the date actually comes... THEN they update it. I've seen this occur with several products on there, so I never trust any date they give now.


They are just trying to bait some buys.


----------



## Fiercy

S2716DG page is up ships 11/05/2015 I suggest you try this one first I actually really like my ROG Swfit just want an HDMI port and hoping for a better AG Coating.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AGJR


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Scan do this ALL the time in my experience, never changing the date until the date actually comes... THEN they update it. I've seen this occur with several products on there, so I never trust any date they give now.


It's so frustrating. Why was the date even changed if it was never right in the first place? Has anyone hear preordered with overlcockers?


----------



## rcfc89

Looks like I'm sticking to my PLS PB278Q until I upgrade to 4k OLED. My PB's only flaw is its limited to 60hz. Seems like these high refresh rate IPS panels are loaded with problems.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> S2716DG page is up ships 11/05/2015 I suggest you try this one first I actually really like my ROG Swfit just want an HDMI port and hoping for a better AG Coating.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AGJR


+ no pixel inversion please


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> S2716DG page is up ships 11/05/2015 I suggest you try this one first I actually really like my ROG Swfit just want an HDMI port and hoping for a better AG Coating.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AGJR


$800 for a TN in late 2015. No thanks Jeff. This would have been cool a year ago.


----------



## Methanhydrat

I have mine since Tuesday. So far my impressions are rather positive. But i also upgraded from an old 60hz Samsung with a TN-Panel, which means i jumped from 1080p 60hz to 1440p 144hz and Gsync/ULMB in one go. I ordered it from Mindfactory with the 30 Euro pixel check, so no problems there. As far as i can tell the screen also has very little to none backlight bleeding, but since this is my first IPS panel it is hard to tell. The IPS glow however is very noticeable in dark scenes, in all four corners of the screen. It is not so bad that it makes darker games unplayable, but they definitely don't look nearly as good as colorful games. The opening scene from the 2013 Shadow Warrior for example looks absolutely incredible with 120hz ULMB and 4k downsampling.

The glow is the only thing that keeps me considering whether i should go for the PG278Q instead. But i don't know how much better it really looks in darker scenes and if the pixel inversion problems i keep hearing about would bother me, since i don't have much experience with them either. Maybe someone who has both screen could elaborate on how they compare in terms of color and how bad pixel inversion really is. Someone also mentioned that a properly calibrated PG278Q also looks not that much worse than most IPS panels.

Speaking of color calibration. Has anyone properly calibrated the PG279Q yet? I have not much experience and also not the necessary equipment to do it. I noticed that TFTCentral posts ICC profiles generated for their reviews, but since their review is not out yet i wonder if someone else maybe has one. I know they are not perfect but they are surely better than no calibration at all. I tried the profile and settings from the MG279Q since they apparently are the same panel. But that clearly didn't work, since bright colors were way off ^^.

Will definitely wait for the TFTCentral review before making my final decision though. I hope they get it out before the 14 days return option expires.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> S2716DG page is up ships 11/05/2015 I suggest you try this one first I actually really like my ROG Swfit just want an HDMI port and hoping for a better AG Coating.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AGJR


Cool. I will watch out for that one.
This IPS display Acer and Asus use seems should be avoided like the plague because of sucky quality. Unless you can request the seller to test out your screen before shipping it to you so that you know one thats acceptable.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This sounds more like backlight bleed. This sounds exactly like backlight bleed. IPS glow on the other hand describes an actual glow that emanates from IPS panels, easily visible on a dark screen especially at angles where the entire screen looks off-white (perhaps with some brown/yellow mixed in). See:


IC. Well when it comes to back light bleed, it's more than likely du
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> S2716DG page is up ships 11/05/2015 I suggest you try this one first I actually really like my ROG Swfit just want an HDMI port and hoping for a better AG Coating.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AGJR


I'm actually interested in this. If I get a ROG and Predator and I get bad QC, I might just go with Dell. Dell monitors are usually good with QC.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While I will agree that there was some panel and QC issues, I will disagree that the fundamental design was bad. I've had four of them and they all had really good images. Incredible black point and contrast ratios, decent colors, strobing back-light motion clarity and the best AR film in the business. Not to mention TFTCentral and other professional review sites gave it high marks. To call the image quality horrible is silly. The monitors are so good I am considering getting three more to go back to my 3x Eizo portrait setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the setup with the lights off, now this is what a screen is suppose to look like in the dark (the white line at the bottom is the "hidden task-bar"):


What models are those 3x Eizo in image? Are those VA or IPS?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What models are those 3x Eizo in image? Are those VA or IPS?


They're black as night, take a guess


----------



## misiak

Just canceled pre-order of 279Q and ordered 278Q instead. They've postponed delivery date to 23.10 (though this morning they still had 16.10) so who knows if it is the last time. I think I could not live with more IPS glow as I have on my current display (not to much really but really pissing me off) and with all that QC issues guys have here it's no way for me. From what I've read quality of 278 improved pretty much so I will give it a chance. Last reviews on Amazon are pretty positive, so let's see. In any case I will have 14 days to return it back.

Those Eizos are nice, but G-sync is a must for me. Also 1440p.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Just canceled pre-order of 279Q and ordered 278Q instead. They've postponed delivery date to 23.10 (though this morning they still had 16.10) so who knows if it is the last time. I think I could not live with more IPS glow as I have on my current display (not to much really but really pissing me off) and with all that QC issues guys have here it's no way for me. From what I've read quality of 278 improved pretty much so I will give it a chance. Last reviews on Amazon are pretty positive, so let's see. In any case I will have 14 days to return it back.
> 
> Those Eizos are nice, but G-sync is a must for me. Also 1440p.


You don't want to wait for Dell? I've read a lot about PG278Q and also tend to have problems.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> You don't want to wait for Dell? I've read a lot about PG278Q and also tend to have problems.


I did read a lot as well, but also read that QC is much better now and you have a bigger chance to get a good display. Just read latest comments from amazon. Pretty encouraging. Dell, yes, but I'm afraid they use same panel as rog so it will be +/- the same. QC will be better for sure. So if I get ROG without issues I will keep it, if not I will return it and wait for Dell. IPS is not option for me because of that damn glow. In dark completely unusable.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I did read a lot as well, but also read that QC is much better now and you have a bigger chance to get a good display. Just read latest comments from amazon. Pretty encouraging. Dell, yes, but I'm afraid they use same panel as rog so it will be +/- the same. QC will be better for sure. So if I get ROG without issues I will keep it, if not I will return it and wait for Dell. IPS is not option for me because of that damn glow. In dark completely unusable.


I'd wait for Dell, it seems they have better QC and customer service.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> S2716DG page is up ships 11/05/2015 I suggest you try this one first I actually really like my ROG Swfit just want an HDMI port and hoping for a better AG Coating.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AGJR


No ULMB mentioned, so I'm guessing it wont have it right?


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While I will agree that there was some panel and QC issues, I will disagree that the fundamental design was bad. I've had four of them and they all had really good images. Incredible black point and contrast ratios, decent colors, strobing back-light motion clarity and the best AR film in the business. Not to mention TFTCentral and other professional review sites gave it high marks. To call the image quality horrible is silly. The monitors are so good I am considering getting three more to go back to my 3x Eizo portrait setup:
> ...
> Look at the setup with the lights off, now this is what a screen is suppose to look like in the dark (the white line at the bottom is the "hidden task-bar"):
> ...


I've just ordered this FG2421 (€ 405), I totally forgot about it








I wanted to go with one of these IPS 144Hz monitors but the panel just isn't worth 800+ euros.. I hoped the second version would be a lot better but it seems like it isn't.
Guess I'll just wait it out with the eizo until awesome affordable oled monitors come on the market








My upgrade next year will also be a lot cheaper as 120Hz 1080p should be alright with only one Nvidia Pascal GPU.

Should arrive tomorrow already (before 23:59 = tomorrow service ftw, also free return







). I hope I get a good one.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> I've just ordered this FG2421 (€ 405), I totally forgot about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go with one of these IPS 144Hz monitors but the panel just isn't worth 800+ euros.. I hoped the second version would be a lot better but it seems like it isn't.
> Guess I'll just wait it out with the eizo until awesome affordable oled monitors come on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My upgrade next year will also be a lot cheaper as 120Hz 1080p should be alright with only one Nvidia Pascal GPU.
> 
> Should arrive tomorrow already (before 23:59 = tomorrow service ftw, also free return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I hope I get a good one.


I will contact you on PM then







I'm really interested in that monitor.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> They're black as night, take a guess


Yea, but I want to know specific model


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> What a thoroughly disappointing read these past few pages have been.... I had hoped that given the time Asus have taken bringing the PG279Q to market, they would have done a better job than the XB270HU. Obviously not!
> 
> It's not fair to blame Acer or Asus though... the fault here lies with AUO (albeit owned by Acer), the panel manufacturer. I would advise everyone to *avoid ANY monitor using this panel*, and stop thinking that another monitor from Acer, Eizo or anyone else will somehow magically cure all its woes. *This panel NEEDS to be discontinued ASAP*... it's single-handedly destroying the reputation of IPS which does not deserve this!! The XB271HU will not be any better, guaranteed, I will bet my house on that.
> 
> If you're looking for an alternative, the 21:9 Acer X34/Asus PG348Q ultra-wides (1440p 100Hz G-Sync) seem little better in regards to glow and bleed, and probably aren't fast enough for people anyway, being 60Hz native panels overlocked to within an inch of their life to reach 100Hz... again, a panel that shouldn't be used on such a monitor. *Laziness and money grabbing* is what seems to motivate monitor manufacturers these days... they know what consumers want but are scraping the barrel to produce it, and the end product suffers as a result.
> 
> So, at high speed 1440p with G-Sync, that leaves the choice of the original Swift (PG278Q) *with it's terrible AG coating and pixel inversion issue* s... OR the upcoming Dell S2716DG, but that may be using an identical panel to the Swift so will be no better.
> 
> The wait for the perfect monitor continues... maybe in a year or so.... but the general attitude and regard for the consumer in this sector of the industry fills me with little hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Kind of missing the point there. In respect to IPS (PG279Q etc) and the particular crop of panels available in these "premium" monitors (which is actually just *2* panels across over half a dozen monitors), they COULD use ATW Polarizers... that would solve the glow problems straightaway. BLB again, although sometimes caused by bezel pressure, is mostly inherent to the panel, so a bit of care and attention and alterations to the production process would solve this. Dust and dead/stuck pixels? No excuse whatsoever for this... it's just poor clean-room standards and lack of proper testing before the monitors leave the factory.
Click to expand...

*"QFT" +R* ... no one has said it better!









AUOptronics has failed







... It's up to Samsung or LG to do it right









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Dead pixels is so 2005. First store with a "no dirt" promise gets my money!


*LMAO* ... you know my policy, have to +R for a good laugh









AND ... I don't know, but maybe they wouldn't have all these DIRT problems if they just offered a Pro Glossy version?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> And in general, what you write is not correct. There are indeed IPS monitors which can be used in dark rooms and/or for dark games. Not all ips monitors have such a disgusting ips glow as this specific panel.
> 
> Heck, they have IPS TVs, where you wont notice any major glow in dark rooms. BUt for the most part you are right. Due to the fact that most IPS monitors have glow to some degree, makes them less suitable for dark room/dark games.


+R ... this is so true! I've seen many overclocked QNIX 1440p/120Hz+ (Samsung PLS) that exhibit almost No IPS glow! I have one and it's a "glossy"! While it's not quite as stellar as Vega's Eizo VA's for pure blacks, they are darn close, and no where near these AOU atrocities








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Looks like I'm sticking to my PLS PB278Q until I upgrade to 4k OLED. My PB's only flaw is its limited to 60hz. Seems like these high refresh rate IPS panels are loaded with problems.


Same here! But I discovered almost 3 years ago they come in a Glossy/120Hz overclocked/very low input lag version for cheap









I don't know why the overclockable Koreans don't get more Luv as a very affordable substitute, until they get these "Premium?" monitors up to the quality standards a top of the line monitor deserves. Side by side I know my PLS Glossy would easily outclass the PG or XB for just pure picture quality! I want one of these 144Hz/GSync wonders real bad, but I just can't stomach paying $500-$700 more for a panel with inferior picture quality









I no longer recommend QNIX, "some" newer panels have PWM (long story), but take a look at the Crossover 2795 (LG AH-IPS) for $289 *HERE* ... thread *HERE* ... Instead of 1 out of 10 being acceptable quality ... it's more the way it should be with the 2795 where 9.5+ out of 10 are what you expected to receive!


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Glow that magically goes away after a few hour's use? I've heard it all now. Dont you think that if that was the case the manufacturer would state this on the box? It simply doesn't work like that.


For those non believers

this was when i first got it










and a week latter










if it didnt go away i would have returned it

now you cant even see it with your eyes only shows up a little in pictures


----------



## mattg

double post


----------



## TheRic89

Would it be better to wait for the pg279q or go with the pg278q now?

Also would the pg278q(TN) be worse image quality than my current vn279ql(VA) or similar or better?

I am seriously considering one of these monitors but the QC scares me somewhat.


----------



## Nicholars

I was looking at getting a korean IPS, but from what I have read they all have PWM now, which is no good for me, also no gsync / freesync which makes higher hz a bit pointless except for CS:GO.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> For those non believers
> 
> this was when i first got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a week latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it didnt go away i would have returned it
> 
> now you cant even see it with your eyes only shows up a little in pictures


this glow affect all ips 144hz? O.O this sucks!!!or is your monitor issues?i m looking between pg278q or 279q/xb271hu but this glow on dark color is really bad....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> this glow affect all ips 144hz? O.O this sucks!!!or is your monitor issues?i m looking between pg278q or 279q/xb271hu but this glow on dark color is really bad....


Yeah it affects all of them, because they all use the same panel (AUO AHVA). This panel has excessive glow, more than most other IPS.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Glow that magically goes away after a few hour's use? I've heard it all now. Dont you think that if that was the case the manufacturer would state this on the box? It simply doesn't work like that.


For those non believers

this was when i first got it










and a week latter










if it didnt go away i would have returned it

now you cant even see it with your eyes only shows up a little i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> this glow affect all ips 144hz? O.O this sucks!!!or is your monitor issues?i m looking between pg278q or 279q/xb271hu but this glow on dark color is really bad....


they all seem to have a little glow. its gone now tho was only there when new


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yea, but I want to know specific model


It's the Eizo FG2421, the only 120Hz 1080p VA on market


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> For those non believers ...


The angle in the pics is different. The glow looks to have reduced, but the whole screen still looks to be glowing since it's bright as hell for a black screen.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The angle in the pics is different. The glow looks to have reduced, but the whole screen still looks to be glowing since it's bright as hell for a black screen.


You'll always have that IPS Glow with Black on screen. If you don't want that then IPS isn't for you


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> You'll always have that IPS Glow with Black on screen. If you don't want that then IPS isn't for you


Correct all IPS screens have some glow. if you dont want that then you need to go VA or something!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The angle in the pics is different. The glow looks to have reduced, but the whole screen still looks to be glowing since it's bright as hell for a black screen.


doesent matter what angle its on you cant see the glow in the corners anymore.

gota remember these pics were taken in a fairly dark room and the camera will auto adjust to brighten up the scene (as you can see that the background is lit up even tho it was fairly dark)


----------



## helix7

Saw some of the Eizo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The angle in the pics is different. The glow looks to have reduced, but the whole screen still looks to be glowing since it's bright as hell for a black screen.


Exactly what I was going to say, the tiniest of angles makes a huge difference, so it doesn't look better later at all.

The viewing angle thing really threw me about my monitor, had no idea it would be that bad, I only had to move my head a coupe of inches and the view/glow was completely different.

Mine is packed up now and sending back tomorrow. Was a beautiful monitor in some aspects but in most, a massive let down. I will lay low for a while I think and upgrade when the tech has improved.

Back to my dell 2407


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Saw some of the Eizo
> Exactly what I was going to say, the tiniest of angles makes a huge difference, so it doesn't look better later at all.
> 
> The viewing angle thing really threw me about my monitor, had no idea it would be that bad, I only had to move my head a coupe of inches and the view/glow was completely different.
> 
> Mine is packed up now and sending back tomorrow. Was a beautiful monitor in some aspects but in most, a massive let down. I will lay low for a while I think and upgrade when the tech has improved.
> 
> Back to my dell 2407


realy? no change at all with mine. even with extreme angles. was pretty **** when i first got it tho had a yellow cast


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Update: Tried Shadow Warrior, Wolfenstein last one, Wow (classic on private server) and it's just a stellar experience if you don't look at corners. But you do.
> 
> Tried Amnesia which requires a black screen - absolutely appalling.
> 
> With Star Citizen coming and one of the reasons I wanted new rig with this, you can't do that to yourself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, this is the main reason I'm leaving IPS forever. I play many horror games.


Thank you. I was waiting for some kind of review for dark games. Wanted to buy PG279Q but will most probably buy PG278Q.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRic89*
> 
> Would it be better to wait for the pg279q or go with the pg278q now?
> 
> Also would the pg278q(TN) be worse image quality than my current vn279ql(VA) or similar or better?
> 
> I am seriously considering one of these monitors but the QC scares me somewhat.


Will let you know, today I'm going to pick up pg278q... Hopefully it will be a good one. From what I've read this TN panel has pretty good image quality, pretty much the same as some IPS panels. I have now LG IPS235 which is pretty good so I'm curios how worse this Asus will be. It just have glow and glow in dark is very distracting.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Thank you. I was waiting for some kind of review for dark games. Wanted to buy PG279Q but will most probably buy PG278Q.


Yep, I wanted the same but seems I'm done with IPS panels for good. Sure, image quality is a bit better but that glow is a deal breaker for me. I've been living with my IPS for two years and still did not accustomed to that glow. On black it is visible even during a day! It's a nice shiny bottom right corner. For me glow/bleed is the same because it distracts in the same way but somehow bleed is a bit better because usually it is not visible during a day, glow is.... all the time and very dependent from angles. Move my hand only few mm and it gets a lot worse.

So wish me a luck today, I will report back how 278 is...


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Saw some of the Eizo
> Exactly what I was going to say, the tiniest of angles makes a huge difference, so it doesn't look better later at all.
> 
> The viewing angle thing really threw me about my monitor, had no idea it would be that bad, I only had to move my head a coupe of inches and the view/glow was completely different.
> 
> Mine is packed up now and sending back tomorrow. Was a beautiful monitor in some aspects but in most, a massive let down. I will lay low for a while I think and upgrade when the tech has improved.
> 
> Back to my dell 2407


Exactly, different angle + probably lower brightness on 2nd pic. If he didnt compare brightness to be the same as on the 1st pic, the example is pointless.

Same here mate, just had my monitor get picked up by the DHL guy and hope it arrives without issues back at the store, so I can get the money back for it asap. Not even thinking about giving a 2nd try, let alone 3rd or more..

Ive noticed one extremely weird thing. I wanted to clean the display itself (the AG coating) before sending back with water and display cleaning cloth. Looking at it with simple day light /light bulb made it look absolutely clean. But when using an LED flash light, it reveals that the AG coating was still kind of dirty. Its like it has a slight layer of fat on the AG coating and the water leaves some tailings on it. But its only visible if you use the flash light on it.

The AG coating looks very weird. Its not agressive and gets close to the glossy coating, however- when the monitor was turned off, it reflected lights in my room in a very weird unnatural way. It is not the same coating as my XB270HU had. Maybe AUO changed the coating on the panels produced in the last months, but again, my Acer didnt have this effin weird coating.

I then tried to clean the coating with a soft paper towel, it looked clean in normal daylight, but when lit by a flash light it still looked kinda smeared.

Its almost like they sticked the coating with the wrong side









Anyways, Im glad that the POS is now on the way back to the store. I dont even care about the 271 now, because it wont miraculously have a panel without QC issues, since it comes from the same factory.

Gonna wait and see how the Dell is, other than that, OLED cant come soon enough..

And btw- Im writing this on a notebook with an IPS panel, a Sony Vaio from 2012, and it has way better color uniformity across the whole screen and has like 50x less glow. We either need to wait untill LG or Samsung develop a high refresh rate IPS panel, because those 2 arent complete morron manufacturers and have some decent QC, or we will have to use good 8-bit TN panels untill oled arrives.


----------



## Pragmatist

The monitor just arrived!

I haven't been this excited about a product in quite some time. Going to hook it up as soon as I have removed the old monitors from the desk and so on.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The monitor just arrived!
> 
> I haven't been this excited about a product in quite some time. Going to hook it up as soon as I have removed the old monitors from the desk and so on.


Well fingers crossed. Let us know how it is like, especialy dead pixels, blb ang glow.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Exactly, different angle + probably lower brightness on 2nd pic. If he didnt compare brightness to be the same as on the 1st pic, the example is pointless.
> 
> Same here mate, just had my monitor get picked up by the DHL guy and hope it arrives without issues back at the store, so I can get the money back for it asap. Not even thinking about giving a 2nd try, let alone 3rd or more..
> 
> Ive noticed one extremely weird thing. I wanted to clean the display itself (the AG coating) before sending back with water and display cleaning cloth. Looking at it with simple day light /light bulb made it look absolutely clean. But when using an LED flash light, it reveals that the AG coating was still kind of dirty. Its like it has a slight layer of fat on the AG coating and the water leaves some tailings on it. But its only visible if you use the flash light on it.
> 
> The AG coating looks very weird. Its not agressive and gets close to the glossy coating, however- when the monitor was turned off, it reflected lights in my room in a very weird unnatural way. It is not the same coating as my XB270HU had. Maybe AUO changed the coating on the panels produced in the last months, but again, my Acer didnt have this effin weird coating.
> 
> I then tried to clean the coating with a soft paper towel, it looked clean in normal daylight, but when lit by a flash light it still looked kinda smeared.
> 
> Its almost like they sticked the coating with the wrong side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Im glad that the POS is now on the way back to the store. I dont even care about the 271 now, because it wont miraculously have a panel without QC issues, since it comes from the same factory.
> 
> Gonna wait and see how the Dell is, other than that, OLED cant come soon enough..
> 
> And btw- Im writing this on a notebook with an IPS panel, a Sony Vaio from 2012, and it has way better color uniformity across the whole screen and has like 50x less glow. We either need to wait untill LG or Samsung develop a high refresh rate IPS panel, because those 2 arent complete morron manufacturers and have some decent QC, or we will have to use good 8-bit TN panels untill oled arrives.


I did that on an MG279Q I had, wiped the screen and for a couple of days it looked like I had ruined the AG coating, when the screen was off on an angle it looked like shiny fat like you said, but after I left it overnight it wiped off and went back to normal, the AG coating does not seem like it will last long on these monitors, meh the more I read this thread the more I might just get a 27" 1440p 60hz monitor and wait for something better to come out.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I will contact you on PM then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in that monitor (Eizo FG2421).


Well, it's going back already.
The angles are really bad. Obvious colour distortion on the sides/bottom when sitting right in middle of monitor..







(like not even at the very end)
Yes, the blacks are really black but with that light glossy-like anti-glare coating on it.. sigh .. as soon as there is a little bit of light in your room, you see everything behind you where there is black / darkness..
I find that even worse than the IPS Glow.

Overal colours are definitely more towards TN than IPS as well.
Yes, 120Hz is definitely smoother than 60Hz but not really as game changing as i'd hoped. I already noticed in a few games that I couldn't see enemies as good in certain backgrounds bcs of the worse colours (compared to my dell ultrasharp u2312hm).

Not sure what I should do now, lol.
Think i'll just stick with what I got for now, maybe check out 4K IPS G-Sync when Pascal GPU's are out.. or try out the PG279Q afterall


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well fingers crossed. Let us know how it is like, especialy dead pixels, blb ang glow.


So, I'm playing around with the settings at the moment and my god does this monitor look beautiful. I have to wait until it gets darker to scout for glow and BLB. Didn't find a single dead pixel yet. Also, it said QC passed on the box which is nice. Let me know if you have any specific test in mind that I should do later, if you're interested.

http://postimg.org/image/jnofrs7hb/


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The monitor just arrived!
> 
> I haven't been this excited about a product in quite some time. Going to hook it up as soon as I have removed the old monitors from the desk and so on.


Not trying to let you down, but I setup mine on the floor and connected to my laptop, saved the time of unplugging and replugging my 278 and all cables.
















Back on topic, I returned my second screen to the store yesterday without hassle, they didn't even open the package...

I am too bored with all the issues, and as I haven't returned my first 279 yet, I setup it as my main monitor and I'll see if I get used to it. Actually I think the dead pixels might actually be dirt or hair, at least this spots looks like it doesn't it?



Also took a shot of glow/blb, it's years better than with the MG279Q I had. Perhaps a little bit annoying in SOMA for example (scifi horror game), but when fiddling with lower brigness it turned out to be quite okay. With the MG279Q I had when playing Thief etc. I could only see YELLOW like 1/3 of the whole screen which started from lower right.









This was taken at brightness 36/contrast 50..it looks MUCH worse from the picture than what I can actually see on the screen in dark.



I'll try get some playing done this weekend with the screen, if I can't get over those dust/dead pixels I am going to be returning it on Monday. I could use the power supply from my 278 and had a spare cable so I don't have to open any accessories.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> So, I'm playing around with the settings at the moment and my god does this monitor look beautiful. I have to wait until it gets darker to scout for glow and BLB. Didn't find a single dead pixel yet. Also, it said QC passed on the box which is nice. Let me know if you have any specific test in mind that I should do later, if you're interested.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/jnofrs7hb/


Hey let's hope you won the lottery!

Could you check the frame<>screen at lower right corner where the power button led is? Does it look like there's a gap or is it properly done in your screen?

My first screen had only a cosmetic gap, second monitor had like 1 mm gap which was way too much. I posted a pic few pages ago..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> So, I'm playing around with the settings at the moment and my god does this monitor look beautiful. I have to wait until it gets darker to scout for glow and BLB. Didn't find a single dead pixel yet. Also, it said QC passed on the box which is nice. Let me know if you have any specific test in mind that I should do later, if you're interested.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/jnofrs7hb/


I'm sure the monitor has a great picture. Good you have no dead pixels. Also no dust trapped? I'm particulary interested in backlight bleed and ips glow. So in the dark, put a black image on a check for glow and bleed. If not there you have definitely won the lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Not trying to let you down, but I setup mine on the floor and connected to my laptop, saved the time of unplugging and replugging my 278 and all cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I returned my second screen to the store yesterday without hassle, they didn't even open the package...
> 
> I am too bored with all the issues, and as I haven't returned my first 279 yet, I setup it as my main monitor and I'll see if I get used to it. Actually I think the dead pixels might actually be dirt or hair, at least this spots looks like it doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also took a shot of glow/blb, it's years better than with the MG279Q I had. Perhaps a little bit annoying in SOMA for example (scifi horror game), but when fiddling with lower brigness it turned out to be quite okay. With the MG279Q I had when playing Thief etc. I could only see YELLOW like 1/3 of the whole screen which started from lower right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken at brightness 36/contrast 50..it looks MUCH worse from the picture than what I can actually see on the screen in dark.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try get some playing done this weekend with the screen, if I can't get over those dust/dead pixels I am going to be returning it on Monday. I could use the power supply from my 278 and had a spare cable so I don't have to open any accessories.


That glow doe not seem bad, what if you compare 278 with 279. How much the qality is better over 278? Do you have any blb on 278? What about black levels? Is black good enough on 278?

Btw, yes it's a dirt under the coating, pretty often issue with 279.


----------



## theunknownkid

https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/


----------



## Piospi

@xarot - As with smoothness image compared to 278?


----------



## selbyftw

So, does anyone actually have this monitor and have no issues with it? Like no dead pixel and tolerable BLB? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger but from what i've read in this forum so far I don't think i've seen a single buyer who hasn't sent theirs back yet?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hey let's hope you won the lottery!
> 
> Could you check the frame<>screen at lower right corner where the power button led is? Does it look like there's a gap or is it properly done in your screen?
> 
> My first screen had only a cosmetic gap, second monitor had like 1 mm gap which was way too much. I posted a pic few pages ago..


The sun is literally shining straight into my eyes now and I can't avoid it because there's too many windows, but I couldn't find a gap worth noting atm. I'll take a photo for you later incase you want to make sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm sure the monitor has a great picture. Good you have no dead pixels. Also no dust trapped? I'm particulary interested in backlight bleed and ips glow. So in the dark, put a black image on a check for glow and bleed. If not there you have definitely won the lottery.


Will do.


----------



## mrgamer81

just bought the asus pg278q, to see if i can this one without dead pixels, but no luck-


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I did that on an MG279Q I had, wiped the screen and for a couple of days it looked like I had ruined the AG coating, when the screen was off on an angle it looked like shiny fat like you said, but after I left it overnight it wiped off and went back to normal, the AG coating does not seem like it will last long on these monitors, meh the more I read this thread the more I might just get a 27" 1440p 60hz monitor and wait for something better to come out.


Dude, thank goodness someone confirmed this weird coating and it wasn't just me tripping. The coating does look like it has a shiny layer of some shiny substance, kinda like fat plus whenever you touch the coating with your fingers or skin in general it gets those "greasy" spots immediately.

Thus I'm assuming that acer/asus put their own coatings on the panel. I might be wrong though.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That glow doe not seem bad, what if you compare 278 with 279. How much the qality is better over 278? Do you have any blb on 278? What about black levels? Is black good enough on 278?
> 
> Btw, yes it's a dirt under the coating, pretty often issue with 279.


I actually haven't checked my 278 for bleed, I think my 278's colors look really bland and dead when comparing to 279. I haven't noticed any real "issues" with my 278 other than the overall image quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> @xarot - As with smoothness image compared to 278?


What do you mean? Do you mean 165 Hz vs 144 Hz or something else?


----------



## Stars

@mrgamer- hmm thats really a bummer... Sucks to see that 278 still has issues...

How is blb on this 278, is the coating still the same or did they change it a little?

Does that 8-bit tn panel also come from AUO? Why on earth wouldnt samsung and lg develop a similar panel? Why does it have to be some trash manufacturer like auo? It didnt look as it took auo a long time to actually develop those panels, it only took a couple of months after they announced it if i remember correctly. So it cant be that hard...


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> What do you mean? Do you mean 165 Hz vs 144 Hz or something else?


Only if the IPS panel is noticeably slower than TN.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Dude, thank goodness someone confirmed this weird coating and it wasn't just me tripping. The coating does look like it has a shiny layer of some shiny substance, kinda like fat plus whenever you touch the coating with your fingers or skin in general it gets those "greasy" spots immediately.
> 
> Thus I'm assuming that acer/asus put their own coatings on the panel. I might be wrong though.


I think they all have the same coating, I thought I must have flicked some food on it or something, because it looked like fat, but I think it does it if you rub the screen too hard, just don't rub the screen hard at all. Its not very good though on a £700 monitor, the monitor I currently have has had all sorts of crap thrown on it in the 7 years I have owned it and because of the glossy coating it just wipes off.


----------



## Pragmatist

@xarot

I moved the monitor and took a photo for you mate, let me know if you find something.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @mrgamer- hmm thats really a bummer... Sucks to see that 278 still has issues...
> 
> How is blb on this 278, is the coating still the same or did they change it a little?
> 
> Does that 8-bit tn panel also come from AUO? Why on earth wouldnt samsung and lg develop a similar panel? Why does it have to be some trash manufacturer like auo? It didnt look as it took auo a long time to actually develop those panels, it only took a couple of months after they announced it if i remember correctly. So it cant be that hard...


the coating is the same.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> @xarot
> 
> I moved the monitor and took a photo for you mate, let me know if you find something.


Thanks, looks same as my first monitor. It's all good.


----------



## proudixz

thats how it is now days boys.. price UP quality DOWN.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> just bought the asus pg278q, to see if i can this one without dead pixels, but no luck-


Oh nooo, going to take mine withing few hours. Seems I can only pray... What about other issues? Pixel inversion, BLB ?

Btw, it is stuck or dead ? What about other dirt ? Hell, there are 3,686,400 pixels, why the f*** there must be always 1 or 2 dead ??


----------



## joshpsp1

Just contacted Scan. They received their stock today and have told me that they will upgrade my delivery to tomorrow for free as I called, so yeah I'll get it tomorrow. The website also states that they now have them in stock and I was told they have around 40.


----------



## Stars

its because AUO is a bunch of morrons, some low-budget trash company.

many smartphones/tablets have even more pixels on even smaller space, which makes it even harder to manufacture, and its very rare to get one with pixel problems. In fact from all ppl I know, noone ever had dead pixels on their phone/tablet, which most of the time have ips panels.


----------



## egzplicit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Just contacted Scan. They received their stock today and have told me that they will upgrade my delivery to tomorrow for free as I called, so yeah I'll get it tomorrow. The website also states that they now have them in stock and I was told they have around 40.


Good luck.. i'm so close to order one for myself but at the same time so scared







please come back to do a quick review of your panel!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Btw, it is stuck or dead ?


It looks stuck.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> Good luck.. i'm so close to order one for myself but at the same time so scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please come back to do a quick review of your panel!


Will do. Not working tomorrow so I'll have time to thoroughly check it. GPUs should be here in around an hour too. Shame that I don't have the rest of the computer though.


----------



## Sketchus

These being in stock makes me want one badly. I've been waiting for the Predator X34, but being in the UK they're all over the place with when they'll actually be here.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> These being in stock makes me want one badly. I've been waiting for the Predator X34, but being in the UK they're all over the place with when they'll actually be here.


Scan and Overclockers have stock now ready to ship today.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It looks stuck.


Maybe he could try to rub them a bit... maybe they are only sleeping


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Oh nooo, going to take mine withing few hours. Seems I can only pray... What about other issues? Pixel inversion, BLB ?
> 
> Btw, it is stuck or dead ? What about other dirt ? Hell, there are 3,686,400 pixels, why the f*** there must be always 1 or 2 dead ??


dead pixels. Don't know about the pixel inversion, did not make any tests. There is no blb.


----------



## egzplicit

(ignore this post







)


----------



## Goroshi

Picking mine up tomorrow, will let you all know how the QC is


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> dead pixels. Don't know about the pixel inversion, did not make any tests. There is no blb.


No offence, mrgamer81, but the dead pixels you posted are barely noticeable. Are you sure you're not just trying to find things to complain about instead of enjoying the monitor? You might have had some real over the top bad luck, though.

I know three other people who got their PG279Q and they haven't had any issues with their monitors. I haven't tested enough to say that I don't have any issues myself, but so far I'm really happy with my purchase.


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> No offence, mrgamer81, but the dead pixels you posted are barely noticeable. Are you sure you're not just trying to find things to complain about instead of enjoying the monitor? You might have had some real over the top bad luck, though.
> 
> I know three other people who got their PG279Q and they haven't had any issues with their monitors. I haven't tested enough to say that I don't have any issues myself, but so far I'm really happy with my purchase.


To me, in his picture, they are very noticeable.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> No offence, mrgamer81, but the dead pixels you posted are barely noticeable. Are you sure you're not just trying to find things to complain about instead of enjoying the monitor? You might have had some real over the top bad luck, though.
> 
> I know three other people who got their PG279Q and they haven't had any issues with their monitors. I haven't tested enough to say that I don't have any issues myself, but so far I'm really happy with my purchase.


maybe not noticeable to a blind person, but for me i can't enjoy something when it's not perfect, but that's just me, we are all different, and for someone this would be ok, but me not ok.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> No offence, mrgamer81, but the dead pixels you posted are barely noticeable. Are you sure you're not just trying to find things to complain about instead of enjoying the monitor? You might have had some real over the top bad luck, though.
> 
> I know three other people who got their PG279Q and they haven't had any issues with their monitors. I haven't tested enough to say that I don't have any issues myself, but so far I'm really happy with my purchase.


You know for it's price it is not acceptable. As someone stated before, phones, tablets have much bigger resolution and barely suffer from dead/stuck pixel. This is just **** manufacturing and bad QC. I could tolerate in product for 150e but for 800 ?? You are pixel perfect, but if you would have one you'd say otherwise.

Btw, did you test the glow ? Night is comming


----------



## joshpsp1

They arrived! Now for the monitor tomorrow.


----------



## ReFFrs

Guys, can somebody please explain why those f*kng review sites get hardware for their reviews directly from manufacturers, thus encouraging cheating by allowing each manufacturer to choose and send them the best of the best example for testing, like the monitor without bleeding?

Why review sites cannot just buy hardware from a regular online shop, then test it for 2 weeks, and then return it back to shop reclaiming their money, as a 2-week return is allowed in EU?

In this case they will get 100% random retail sample for testing where all the drawbacks will be seen, and they won't lose any money because of return policy.


----------



## Mul3man

Just pushed the button on this little baby, but instead of the normal rush that accompanies the purchase of such a high end piece of equipment... I felt a bit nervous.
Is this what buying monitors has come too? Crazy.

Tried the Predator XB270HU on launch day in April from Scan.
It looked like this....



They refused to accept this as a fault so deducted £10 off my refund. Interesting to read a few pages back that CS said 'most' of their XB270HU's had this problem.

Tried two from Amazon last month. Both March panels. Both looked as though they had been kicked around the block for 6 months. Never want to see another Acer product.

The one good thing to come out of this was I'd bought an EVGA GTX 980 at the same time, only for a few days later the 980 ti to be announced. Unbelievable








But..... I found out that EVGA had a 'Step Up' program and they swapped my 980 for a 980ti for not much more than the postage costs. Awesome service.

So now we wait....980 ti at the ready...


----------



## Stars

@reffrs- bc they usually get the new models before they get to retail stores. Plus sometimes I guess they are allowed to keep the test samples. Just my guess..

but thats nothing unusual, happens with new cpus too for example.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I did read a lot as well, but also read that QC is much better now and you have a bigger chance to get a good display. Just read latest comments from amazon. Pretty encouraging. Dell, yes, but I'm afraid they use same panel as rog so it will be +/- the same. QC will be better for sure. So if I get ROG without issues I will keep it, if not I will return it and wait for Dell. IPS is not option for me because of that damn glow. In dark completely unusable.


Even though it's the same panel, it doesn't mean they go through the same inspection. As it seems, Dell displays seem to rarely have problems, as rare as samsung ones from my research. They might check and power the displays on before they buy them off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Guys, can somebody please explain why those f*kng review sites get hardware for their reviews directly from manufacturers, thus encouraging cheating by allowing each manufacturer to choose and send them the best of the best example for testing, like the monitor without bleeding?
> 
> Why review sites cannot just buy hardware from a regular online shop, then test it for 2 weeks, and then return it back to shop reclaiming their money, as a 2-week return is allowed in EU?
> 
> In this case they will get 100% random retail sample for testing where all the drawbacks will be seen, and they won't lose any money because of return policy.


It's pretty shady to buy things from stores and return. I guess that's what restocking fees are for.

But why would a reviewer want to lose money paying a restocking fee or even worse, pay a restocking fee and a shipping label for a big monitor.

I understand where you're coming from though.


----------



## helix7

As I said previously, the reviewers will not risk being alienated (and subsequently losing potential income) by a manufacturer in giving a scathing review. When have you ever seen a 4/10 or 3/10 on a monitor review for a big site? They will simply not risk it. How they get away with this without losing all credibility is to focus on the positives (there are always positives) and to keep pushing the monitor's statistics and potential. Sure they will point out the drawbacks but it's not going to end up with 1/5 rating or 'editors pants award'. They want to keep receiving new monitors to review as that is how they make their money.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Need some advice, someone wants to sell me a PG278Q for $500.00

He posted all the photos and guarantees it has no dead pixels. It's close to perfect. Should I bite if all this is true? I'm just worried about all these QC issues, and I guess I would save around $300 to $350.

http://imgur.com/a/SoIbU

I get to come and take a look at it as well.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Guys, can somebody please explain why those f*kng review sites get hardware for their reviews directly from manufacturers, thus encouraging cheating by allowing each manufacturer to choose and send them the best of the best example for testing, like the monitor without bleeding?
> 
> Why review sites cannot just buy hardware from a regular online shop, then test it for 2 weeks, and then return it back to shop reclaiming their money, as a 2-week return is allowed in EU?
> 
> In this case they will get 100% random retail sample for testing where all the drawbacks will be seen, and they won't lose any money because of return policy.


They can't afford to purchase so many items even if they return them as they'd have to be constantly waiting for refunds, Also retailers would lose money as the item wouldn't be new so they can't resell it as new. Retailers don't ask for perfect parts it's marketing done by the manufacturer to increase sales.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Just pushed the button on this little baby, but instead of the normal rush that accompanies the purchase of such a high end piece of equipment... I felt a bit nervous.
> Is this what buying monitors has come too? Crazy.
> 
> Tried the Predator XB270HU on launch day in April from Scan.
> It looked like this....
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to accept this as a fault so deducted £10 off my refund. Interesting to read a few pages back that CS said 'most' of their XB270HU's had this problem.
> 
> Tried two from Amazon last month. Both March panels. Both looked as though they had been kicked around the block for 6 months. Never want to see another Acer product.
> 
> The one good thing to come out of this was I'd bought an EVGA GTX 980 at the same time, only for a few days later the 980 ti to be announced. Unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But..... I found out that EVGA had a 'Step Up' program and they swapped my 980 for a 980ti for not much more than the postage costs. Awesome service.
> 
> So now we wait....980 ti at the ready...


My god that looks awful but yeah Scan told me that almost all of the Acer's they sold were returned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Need some advice, someone wants to sell me a PG278Q for $500.00
> 
> He posted all the photos and guarantees it has no dead pixels. It's close to perfect. Should I bite if all this is true? I'm just worried about all these QC issues, and I guess I would save around $300 to $350.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SoIbU
> 
> I get to come and take a look at it as well.


It looks like a good specimen, I'd look around to see if you can find any more for sale that you can compare prices with. Also be sure to check everything over in person so be prepared.


----------



## misiak

I don't know, in Slovakia we can return stuff bought online within 14 days without a reason - no fees, no questions... At least one good law here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Just pushed the button on this little baby, but instead of the normal rush that accompanies the purchase of such a high end piece of equipment... I felt a bit nervous.
> Is this what buying monitors has come too? Crazy.
> 
> Tried the Predator XB270HU on launch day in April from Scan.
> It looked like this....
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to accept this as a fault so deducted £10 off my refund. Interesting to read a few pages back that CS said 'most' of their XB270HU's had this problem.
> 
> Tried two from Amazon last month. Both March panels. Both looked as though they had been kicked around the block for 6 months. Never want to see another Acer product.
> 
> The one good thing to come out of this was I'd bought an EVGA GTX 980 at the same time, only for a few days later the 980 ti to be announced. Unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But..... I found out that EVGA had a 'Step Up' program and they swapped my 980 for a 980ti for not much more than the postage costs. Awesome service.
> 
> So now we wait....980 ti at the ready...


Hmm, I wouldn't expect better image when viewing from angles. This is IPS, all of them are like this in dark and from angle. How it looks like from the center ? Can't be so bad imo...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> As I said previously, the reviewers will not risk being alienated (and subsequently losing potential income) by a manufacturer in giving a scathing review. When have you ever seen a 4/10 or 3/10 on a monitor review for a big site? They will simply not risk it. How they get away with this without losing all credibility is to focus on the positives (there are always positives) and to keep pushing the monitor's statistics and potential. Sure they will point out the drawbacks but it's not going to end up with 1/5 rating or 'editors pants award'. They want to keep receiving new monitors to review as that is how they make their money.


I agree, but it's not going to happen. Plus, on the flip-side, if a reviewer has to purchase a product, their subjectivity may shift from unrealistic praise to unrealistic criticism, which is what consumers have. I remember when I first joined this forum, so many user reviews were ridiculous. A laser mouse would have slight acceleration and they'd say it's "unusable", or their 980 would have an ASIC quality of 65% and they'd focus only the overclocking, or the ULMB won't work as well as they had hoped on their monitor so they'd claim is was "useless" to them.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know, in Slovakia we can return stuff bought online within 14 days without a reason - no fees, no questions... At least one good law here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wouldn't expect better image when viewing from angles. This is IPS, all of them are like this in dark and from angle. How it looks like from the center ? Can't be so bad imo...


That's the law in the UK too but Scan were accepting his refund as a 'fault' hence the deduction. If he never mentioned it to Scan and just wanted to return it then he could possibly have avoided the charge. But to be fair £10 isn't an awful lot of money to return a £6-700 monitor that is that bad.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> They can't afford to purchase so many items even if they return them as they'd have to be constantly waiting for refunds, Also retailers would lose money as the item wouldn't be new so they can't resell it as new. Retailers don't ask for perfect parts it's marketing done by the manufacturer to increase sales.
> My god that looks awful but yeah Scan told me that almost all of the Acer's they sold were returned.
> It looks like a good specimen, I'd look around to see if you can find any more for sale that you can compare prices with. Also be sure to check everything over in person so be prepared.


Man, I really wanted an IPS though... but these QC issues are scaring me, I don't know if I have the energy or time to keep returning them and paying restocking fees.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Need some advice, someone wants to sell me a PG278Q for $500.00
> 
> He posted all the photos and guarantees it has no dead pixels. It's close to perfect. Should I bite if all this is true? I'm just worried about all these QC issues, and I guess I would save around $300 to $350.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SoIbU
> 
> I get to come and take a look at it as well.


From looking at the pictures it does look good. And seeing the guys house in the background, Id consider this guy trustworthy. The place doesnt look like some ****hole, which is a good sign in my book. I would still ask if he has the original bill for warranty. The price seems reasonable too, Ive seen some 278s in worse condition on ebay being sold above 500 lately.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> From looking at the pictures it does look good. And seeing the guys house in the background, Id consider this guy trustworthy. The place doesnt look like some ****hole, which is a good sign in my book. I would still ask if he has the original bill for warranty. The price seems reasonable too, Ive seen some 278s in worse condition on ebay being sold above 500 lately.


Thanks man. I think I might just bite the bullet. The money I save can go towards a 1080 Ti and a 4K monitor in 2 years







.


----------



## Stars

If the monitor you wanna buy is indeed in good condition as the seller claims, you should have no problems selling it afterwards, if you end up not liking it.

Yeah I wont buy 4k any time soon too, untill there are monitors with at least 120hz and 4k. Same for TV, the next TV Id buy should be a 4k Oled with hdmi 3.0 and support for 120hz+ via hdmi or Display Port. I got a decent plasma right now, and Im def not gonna buy an lcd TV just for 4k.


----------



## Mul3man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> That's the law in the UK too but Scan were accepting his refund as a 'fault' hence the deduction. If he never mentioned it to Scan and just wanted to return it then he could possibly have avoided the charge. But to be fair £10 isn't an awful lot of money to return a £6-700 monitor that is that bad.


The £10 was charged as per their T&C's because they failed to find a fault, It wasn't the amount, it was the principle.

Unfortunately, as it was not classed as faulty it would have been sent out to the next unsuspecting customer, which is what I didn't want to happen to anyone else (£10 + £10 + £10.... = £££££'s). Maybe they only ever sold ONE monitor, but to hundreds of people... Hmmmm, now there's an idea... Not sure about anyone else but I hate getting unbroken seals on new gear. Hope it doesn't happen to us tomorrow.
I called them up and said "if it shows up on my rig (and 5 people could see it), but it doesn't show up on your test booth, what do you recommend? Only game at your place?"

That pic was one still off a video moving all directions (sent to them) and the 'glow/bleed/light/'radiation'' remained visible at all angles.
Anyway... lets remain positive


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Not sure about anyone else but I hate getting unbroken seals on new gear. Hope it doesn't happen to us tomorrow.


Now that you mention it, when I got my monitor, the ASUS tape was broken on one side with transparent tape on top (didn't notice because I opened the box on the other side). Guess that could explain why I got a bad monitor.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> To me, in his picture, they are very noticeable.


I can see them, but if I had a perfect monitor with two little dead pixels or dirt I'd never consider returning it and especially so because the next one might be 10x worse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> maybe not noticeable to a blind person, but for me i can't enjoy something when it's not perfect, but that's just me, we are all different, and for someone this would be ok, but me not ok.


Fair enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You know for it's price it is not acceptable. As someone stated before, phones, tablets have much bigger resolution and barely suffer from dead/stuck pixel. This is just **** manufacturing and bad QC. I could tolerate in product for 150e but for 800 ?? You are pixel perfect, but if you would have one you'd say otherwise.
> 
> *Btw, did you test the glow ? Night is comming*


I'm on it.


----------



## Pragmatist

*
Brightness 100% + Black Background*

The glow is unavoidable, but it does subside somewhat at least.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> *
> Brightness 100% + Black Background*
> 
> The glow is unavoidable, but it does subside somewhat at least.


well it looks quite uniform.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> well it looks quite uniform.


It honestly doesn't even look that bad in person, tim. It's worth mentioning that I did a pixel test and I didn't have a single dead pixel. That makes me believe that the QC passed print on the box is a pixel test they've done.

I'll take my time and examine the monitor further to the best of my ability.


----------



## timd78

Nice you seem to have a good one, without cursing it, have fun







. I know some will scream that's terrible without realising how over exposed images of IPS monitors look or how the glow is affected by the cameras angle compared to the gate of the pixel and so accuse the corners of BLB.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Nice you seem to have a good one, without cursing it, have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know some will scream that's terrible without realising how over exposed images of IPS monitors look or how the glow is affected by the cameras angle compared to the gate of the pixel and so accuse the corners of BLB.












To be fair, there might be some BLB on the corners. However, it's mostly glow.

Edit: Also, yes, it is indeed over exposed and look nothing like it in person.


----------



## timd78

Yeah top right corner might have a bit of contact force bleed.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Now that you mention it, when I got my monitor, the ASUS tape was broken on one side with transparent tape on top (didn't notice because I opened the box on the other side). Guess that could explain why I got a bad monitor.


If the seal was broken, then it was definitely opened already. Would send it back immediately. They've ripped you off and sent you a return. Just came at home with 278q and there are seals from both sides of the box - not broken. Will report back how it is like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, there might be some BLB on the corners. However, it's mostly glow.
> 
> Edit: Also, yes, it is indeed over exposed and look nothing like it in person.


Yes, definitely, right top is bleed but not a big one. Camera exaggerates like crazy. You could try to take short video and make a screenshot from it. It will be closer to reality. Btw, just arrived at home with 278q, will post some impressions later. First good thing is that seals are not broken...

Btw, does anybody know how I can find manufacturing date?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If the seal was broken, then it was definitely opened already. Would send it back immediately. They've ripped you off and sent you a return.


That's what I thought, although it's weird considering they sent the monitor the very day they first stocked them. Perhaps a return from physical store if they have any...
I'm going to ask them for a replacement while letting them know that I got a return and would like a brand new monitor the next time. If second monitor is bad too I'll just give up.
It's sad that TN variants are almost tempting at this point, I'd rather have glow in the corners than vertical color shift across the entire screen, but so far these panels are not looking great.


----------



## Pereb

Quoted myself by accident, my bad


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That's what I thought, although it's weird considering they sent the monitor the very day they first stocked them. Perhaps a return from physical store if they have any...
> I'm going to ask them for a replacement while letting them know that I got a return and would like a brand new monitor the next time. If second monitor is bad too I'll just give up.
> It's sad that TN variants are almost tempting at this point, I'd rather have glow in the corners than vertical color shift across the entire screen, but so far these panels are not looking great.


I got the same kind of transparant tape around the opening of the box as well. Could they have opened it for QC? The monitors have just been released, it doesn't add up with us getting used monitors.....
I'm going to call the store tomorrow and ask them just in case.

Edit: The transparant tape says Asus on mine and I saw images on new boxes with the same tape.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I got the same kind of transparant tape around the opening of the box as well. Could they have opened it for QC? The monitors have just been released, it doesn't add up with us getting used monitors.....
> I'm going to call the store tomorrow and ask them just in case.


That's a possibility. Where did you order from? Mine's from Alternate.


----------



## Blackfyre1987

Hi guys, been following a lot of threads on this monitor since it was announced in June, and held off on the Acer XB270HU and P278Q because of it. However when the price went up at overclockers and it was £200 more than the Acer which was on special I took a plunge on the Acer. I've had all sorts of problems with dead pixels and bleed as well as dirt under the screen (which is inexcusable). At my fourth Acer I think its not so bad but I can't quite decide if I'm perfectly happy with the bleed as it is or to give up and try the Asus (which might be a bit better but costs a lot more), or just say welp I can't have IPS for now and get the P278Q.

Seeing a lot of people discussing the Asus etc here so I was hoping I could get some second opinions. I've taken shots of my monitor and uploaded them to imgur on the link below, but only posted a couple here as I don't want to swamp the board. I'm awful at taking pictures and it is hard, only using my iPhone 6 camera, so is much more overexposed than it should be. Main bleed seems to be on the bottom right, about an inch or two from the right and runs for about 2 inches. One image is at default settings (with 65 brightness) and the other (where glow isn't as bad) is at the settings noted on TFT Centrals review (24 brightness etc).

Was wondering what people thought would be worthwhile, risking the new Asus IPS, getting the TN Swift or going somewhere else entirely for now since I've had such a bad time with the Acer. I'd keep the acer if its just me being over picky though. The way its going I'm almost tempted to wait for dell to do a Gsync IPS but my current screen is a not to great 24" Iiyama from 2011. Bought a new PC in June so wanted a new screen to go with it!

*Gallery:*http://m.imgur.com/a/AESgA




Thanks all, got to say though I'm disappointed in this Asus having issues would have thought after the time it has taken and the premium they charge it would have been ok!


----------



## boredgunner

ASUS isn't directly responsible for all of the issues. They can't fix AUO's mistakes.


----------



## Shadowarez

hire outside firm to go in improve standards fire the hillbillys running AU and im sure things will improve then they can say we sell defect free monitors.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ASUS isn't directly responsible for all of the issues. They can't fix AUO's mistakes.


The thing is AUO knows the panels have excessive IPS glow, and Asus also knows this, and they've probably attempted to find a resolve for the problem, but AUO probably doesn't care, and Asus needs a competitor to Acer, so they really have no choice either.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Edit: The transparant tape says Asus on mine and I saw images on new boxes with the same tape.


Yep, I got the Asus tape on both sides, but on one side it was broken with blank tape on top of it.


----------



## xg4m3

I just can't believe that monitor which costs around 900€ is sooooo bad. There is no excuse for dead pixel, glow (ok to some point), bleed, dust and i don't know what else.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I just can't believe that monitor which costs around 900€ is sooooo bad. There is no excuse for dead pixel, glow (ok to some point), bleed, dust and i don't know what else.


Apparently IPS glow can be solved with an A-TW polarizer, which definitely should be included in an IPS monitor at this price. But that's not something AUO would ever consider.


----------



## Roelv

The price wouldn't be so high if not so many people were considering buying this monitor...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yep, I got the Asus tape on both sides, but on one side it was broken with blank tape on top of it.


I got mine from a Swedish store, and I inspected the box fully now and I didn't find any none Asus tape on it.


----------



## Pragmatist

*Has anyone tried to fix BLB issues with the method described bellow?*

Source: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1125227-possible-permanent-backlight-bleed-fix-lcd-tvs-monitors-w-disclaimer.html
Source: http://forums.ncix.com//forums/index.php?mode=showthread&msg_id=1319947&threadid=1319947&forum=102&product_id=20947&msgcount=4&overclockid=0

Due to the nature of the method used in this fix, please use caution and have patience while attempting. Take care not to use too much force or you may damage your screen.

EDIT 1/17/13: If you are considering returning your set due to your unhappiness with backlight bleed, clouding, flashlighting, etc., please feel free to try the method I have listed. Keep reading for some success stories. Ignore the haters who claim to be know-it-alls. You can't argue with factual evidence of improvement, or success stories (with pics). I have had this set for FOUR YEARS now, did the 'fix' I listed in my OP the second week I had it, and the bleed has never returned - to this day my set still has nice uniform blacks. So feel free to attempt this method (esp. if you are going to return it anyhow), and don't let know-it-alls like Rogo, Stratosphere, and Extreme_Boky scare you away from attempting. Not believing in something is one thing, but calling people idiots and claiming their methods are garbage (especially when I have SEEN this work), is childish and their posts should be ignored. Knowing that there is potential for this method to fix your bleeding issues, please take care and have patience while doing this.

So, after bringing my new Samsung LN40A630 LCD TV home a couple weeks ago, I immediately noticed backlight bleeding (a.k.a. flashlighting) from all four corners when my room was dark. It was bad enough to the point where I wanted to return it - however, it was the stores last one and the model has been discontinued, and I wanted to see what I could do to lessen/fix the problem.

Seeing nothing but complaints and no real solutions (outside of turn your backlight/brightness down) to minimize/eliminate the bleeding, I decided to take a more personal and direct approach.

Once it got dark outside (big window in my room), I turned out all the lights in my room and fired the TV up. I have it hooked to my PC so I can show a pure black background (this can be achieved other ways). Now I could see the 4 corners with all their bleeding glory.

I proceeded to do a combination of light tapping/finger massaging around the areas where the bleed was, slowly moving towards the bleeding areas, and applying varying amounts of pressure. I never actually pressed or tapped hard, but hard enough to see the panel change from black to white (possibly the backlight shining through?) where I was pressing/tapping. After some time, the backlight bleed seemed to diminish to the point where I could say it's completely gone.

Now, I didn't find any definitive methods like this anywhere online before I tried it on my own TV. I was talking about it with a friend earlier, and searched around again to find a post on NCIX Forums (quoted at the bottom) that contained almost the EXACT same information and results that I achieved by doing this. I also read somewhere that a guy with a new Sony LCD TV had a huge cloud on the screen, and firmly pushing on it made it go away, and it never came back.

I encourage those that seek a fix for their backlight bleeding problems to try this! As long as you don't press too hard, the worst case scenario is you have some fingerprint smudges on your screen and it didn't help. Remember, be firm, but don't bruise your screen from excessive force. You need to be able to see the color shift when you press/tap.

I'd like everyone that attempts this fix to post back in this thread with your results. Before/after pictures would be great too! Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of how bad it was when I brought it home, but I'll try to get a good picture tonight of how good it looks now (if my camera is up to par, that is).

I also realize that there could be multiple reasons for backlight bleed, and this fix may not work for those cases where it's due to other variables (such as heat, etc.)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Scott O View Post

I got a new Acer AL2616WD (manufacture date 02/2007), and it had a very noticeable area of backlight bleed at the top of the screen, roughly 1/3rd of the way in from the left. Watching a movie, it was quite distracting. But I fixed it, and now it's virtually unnoticeable.

As everyone probably knows, the LCD panel is flexible, and quite sensitive to pressure. If you touch your finger to the screen lightly, you'll see the colours distort. For this reason, it has to be very "delicately" mounted in its frame.

If you press lightly along the edges of this Acer monitor, you'll see backlight shine around, more in some areas where there's no support behind, and less where I presume the screen is clamped/pressed into place against the frame. You only need the tiniest warp in how it's mounted, and backlight can shine around. I'm sure that shipping could very well cause such a tiny warp, just due to shifting.

The area of backlight bleed on my monitor was in a place where the panel was more flexible (i.e. a point where it wasn't fixed to the frame), so I tried tapping my finger lightly just to the left and to the right of the area, to see if it wouldn't adjust itself in its frame. After all,

Lo and behold, the tapping worked. I only had to tap very lightly, starting close to the bleed area and ending about 10 cm away, and now the backlight bleed is virtually non-existant.

So, before you send your monitor back due to a "manufacturing default", when, in fact, it may only have shifted slightly during shipping, you might want to just try this.

I hope this helps!
Scott.


----------



## muszon

The best alternative for me Asus DELL S2716DG has been unveiled on hungarian site. So maybe it will be in EU region faster than I expect

http://oaziscomputer.hu/termekek/monitorok/27-28/dell-s2716dg

Approx 740 Euro


----------



## Pereb

My guess is this will last until a competitor comes up with a similar panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> The best alternative for me Asus DELL S2716DG has been unveiled on hungarian site. So maybe it will be in EU region faster than I expect
> 
> http://oaziscomputer.hu/termekek/monitorok/27-28/dell-s2716dg
> 
> Approx 740 Euro


Google translate says "Glossy outer coating"... interesting


----------



## DutchMeatbag

Hello everyone. I just made this account after lurking for the last 5 months in regards to this monitor.
After reading about and seeing the headaches with regards to the terrible BLB many are experiencing as well as piss poor QC I've decided I'm going to instead go with the PG278Q and save myself almost $200 since it is currently $625 on Amazon instead of $800 and put that spare cash towards an HTC Vive or something. The headache of partaking in the panel lottery is not worth it to me with Fallout 4 also quickly approaching. It is a shame it has come to this since I've waited so long in the hopes that this would be a different story at launch compared to the Acer Predator which shares the same panel. Thank you all within this thread for the stellar updates over that last 5 months!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchMeatbag*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just made this account after lurking for the last 5 months in regards to this monitor.
> After reading about and seeing the headaches with regards to the terrible BLB many are experiencing as well as piss poor QC I've decided I'm going to instead go with the PG278Q and save myself almost $200 since it is currently $625 on Amazon instead of $800 and put that spare cash towards an HTC Vive or something. The headache of partaking in the panel lottery is not worth it to me with Fallout 4 also quickly approaching. It is a shame it has come to this since I've waited so long in the hopes that this would be a different story at launch compared to the Acer Predator which shares the same panel. Thank you all within this thread for the stellar updates over that last 5 months!


It seems quite a few people actually like their monitor (PG279Q) at the moment.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> The best alternative for me Asus DELL S2716DG has been unveiled on hungarian site. So maybe it will be in EU region faster than I expect
> 
> http://oaziscomputer.hu/termekek/monitorok/27-28/dell-s2716dg
> 
> Approx 740 Euro


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-084-DE Scheduled for Nov 6th release in the UK, £650.


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems quite a few people actually like their monitor (PG279Q) at the moment.


Umm have you read the last 40 pages? Trolling mission?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Umm have you read the last 40 pages? Trolling mission?


Not really, quite a lot of users have had no problems, a lot better QC than the ACER monitors. It is a small sample though, so we need to wait for more PG279Q to come on the market


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Not really, quite a lot of users have had no problems, a lot better QC than the ACER monitors. It is a small sample though, so we need to wait for more PG279Q to come on the market


In that case, please do before making comments like that.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> In that case, please do before making comments like that.


Agreed, the current sample size is way too small, we should wait at least a couple of months so it's settled into the market and is available worldwide. There are some almost perfect XB270HUs out there, but that doesn't mean the monitor had no quality control issues, as you know it did and still does to this day. For once it sounds like the vocal minority rule doesn't apply. AU Optronics should be ashamed of themselves, they've rushed this panel to be the first to market with such a panel and won't be reaping the rewards unless they improve things. I really hope mine is good as I can't be dealing with Scan customer support.


----------



## misiak

Hi guys, short update on my new PG278Q.... Seems I won the lottery. It is absolutely flawless. No dead pixels, no bleed, no pixel inversion, at least I've didn't notice it yet in a motion. I was a bit worried when reading all those horror stories, but it was not my case. Hopefully it won't be so bad with PG279Q.

However, I'm not going to keep this. This is purely gaming monitor for someone who is not working often in a desktop. Viewing angles are not so bad, but color shift especially in vertical direction is noticeable so ideal sitting position is necessary. And also in this case the top 5cm of the screen are very slightly darker. On the other hand, in games it is not visible. Uniformity is great for a TN panel though. Colors are damn good for TN panel. Almost as good as on my LG IPS one - maybe 5% worse. But seems TN is not a way for me either. Also g-sync does not work for me as I would wish, but it's not the fault of monitor, but my misunderstanding of some technology principles. I'm bit sorry for that because otherwise it is a perfect sample. I'm not 100% decided yet, but I think I will return it next week. Maybe I will try another lottery with PG279 and maybe I keep my old 1080p/75Hz for some time. But now I'm sure I want IPS.

In any case I would recommend it to any gamer, it's definitely a perfect monitor for gaming.

UPDATE:

This is strange, I've reset the monitor the default settings so it uses user mode color temperature and I can see green vertical lines if I move windows. But if I switch to preset modes (warm) this is not happening. This could be pixel inversion, but why in other modes it is not present. Maybe all users experiencing pixel inversion should try switching color temperature ? I've made one interesting video, what do you gays think it is ? Pixel inversion ? Green and purple lines blinking everywhere. But in normal use I did not notice it. On left Asus Rog, on right LG IPS235... Interesting it is OK if scrolling in vertical position, but if moving the window horizontally the lines are there... Also notice that clock and phase image is first green, then gray...






@joshpsp1 sure, I will upload some in the morning, it's 4am here


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi guys, short update on my new PG278Q.... Seems I won the lottery. It is absolutely flawless. No dead pixels, no bleed, no pixel inversion, at least I've didn't notice it yet in a motion. I was a bit worried when reading all those horror stories, but it was not my case. Hopefully it won't be so bad with PG279Q.
> 
> However, I'm not going to keep this. This is purely gaming monitor for someone who is not working often in a desktop. Viewing angles are not so bad, but color shift especially in vertical direction is noticeable so ideal sitting position is necessary. And also in this case the top 5cm of the screen are very slightly darker. On the other hand, in games it is not visible. Uniformity is great for a TN panel though. Colors are damn good for TN panel. Almost as good as on my LG IPS one - maybe 5% worse. But seems TN is not a way for me either. Also g-sync does not work for me as I would wish, but it's not the fault of monitor, but my misunderstanding of some technology principles. I'm bit sorry for that because otherwise it is a perfect sample. I'm not 100% decided yet, but I think I will return it next week. Maybe I will try another lottery with PG279 and maybe I keep my old 1080p/75Hz for some time. But now I'm sure I want IPS.
> 
> In any case I would recommend it to any gamer, it's definitely a perfect monitor for gaming.


Any chance of some pictures?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems quite a few people actually like their monitor (PG279Q) at the moment.


Yeah, we are a bunch on a Swedish forum who are really happy with our PG279Q. Some IPS glow is to be expected and I understood that before I bought the monitor. I would prefer to have no glow at all (who wouldn't), but that is an unrealistic expectation when it comes to IPS-panels.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Colors are damn good for TN panel. Almost as good as on my LG IPS one - maybe 5% worse.


http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


----------



## Pragmatist

I recorded and then took a screenshot, and it basically shows how it looks like in person unlike camera shots which over exposes the glow.

*Sharing is caring!*


----------



## Malinkadink

Does this swift also have a red LED when gsync is enabled? I thought that was a handy thing to have with the TN swift.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I recorded and then took a screenshot, and it basically shows how it looks like in person unlike camera shots which over exposes the glow.
> 
> *Sharing is caring!*


That doesn't look too bad, there seems to be some bleed on the left side that can probably be fixed by easing off the enclosure's pressure on the panel.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Does this swift also have a red LED when gsync is enabled? I thought that was a handy thing to have with the TN swift.
> That doesn't look too bad, there seems to be some bleed on the left side that can probably be fixed by easing off the enclosure's pressure on the panel.


Yup, it has the same red LED when G-Sync is activated. It has all the different LED modes the TN Swift has except 3D vision. Yeah, I'm glad I was fortunate enough to get a decent monitor and it seems that many in Sweden from what I've seen have gotten good quality monitors too. But of course opinions differ and for some the amount of bleed on the SS I posted isn't acceptable, I guess.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


Yes I know about viewing sngles of TN panels, problem is that image is noticesbly darker in 1/4 part of the screen and also pixel inversion can be seen on those test patterns. Besides this is great. I think I will try luck with IPS once available and after review from tft central.

There was also one particular thing that I liked pretty much - the monitor turns on immediately after you push the button. I think with IPS this is not possible, or?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Only if the IPS panel is noticeably slower than TN.


Well I couldn't do direct comparison, the only multiplayer game I occasionally still play is Quake II deathmatch, which I have played since 1997. I use locked 120 Hz with Vsync&Gsync off at 800x600 in that game and I didn't notice any excessive input lag, it's very smooth and fully playable.







I guess I'd have noticed if there was any bad input lag, but hard to say if 278Q was any better. Hope this is of any help.


----------



## Muleman

Quick post.
PG279Q arrived an hour ago from Scan uk.
First impression... quality bit of kit. When I think I paid the same amount for the Predator XB270HU on release day I can only say shame on you Acer. Box, packaging, stand (with lights on/off)...wow. This looks and feels like a £700 monitor.
BTW no seals broken like my last 3 XB270HU's.

Ok. I don't want to raise hopes but cannot find any dead pixels, smudges, fingermarks, dirt, gaps in corners, creatures crawling across the screen (yes, a few had that).
The big issue on all my Acer's were 'radiation' glowing from bottom right corner (all 4 on one monitor).
"So far..." all looks well in daylight (it does come out maily at night.
So if, like me, you've been trawling threads for the last 6 months I can say after 1 hour I am well impressed.
Got to pop out for an hour but will test further this afternoon.
Phew... so far..


----------



## Waro

Do you guys know if someone ever tried to install a A-TW polarizer on a monitor that doesn't come with one? I imagine this could be possible like removing and installing an AG coating on a monitor.

Or is an A-TW polarizer more like a varnish than a foil?


----------



## Benny89

Looks like new Acer XB will also have 165Hz (although I don't know how reliable this info is): http://www.inet.se/produkt/2205480/acer-27-predator-xb271hu-g-sync#/moreinfo

Just found it so I though I will share.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, we are a bunch on a Swedish forum who are really happy with our PG279Q. Some IPS glow is to be expected and I understood that before I bought the monitor. I would prefer to have no glow at all (who wouldn't), but that is an unrealistic expectation when it comes to IPS-panels.


What swedish sites are that? Im also from Sweden btw (Moved from Denmark to Sweden)


----------



## Coogamooga

Quote:


> Quick post.
> PG279Q arrived an hour ago from Scan uk.
> First impression... quality bit of kit. When I think I paid the same amount for the Predator XB270HU on release day I can only say shame on you Acer. Box, packaging, stand (with lights on/off)...wow. This looks and feels like a £700 monitor.
> BTW no seals broken like my last 3 XB270HU's.
> 
> Ok. I don't want to raise hopes but cannot find any dead pixels, smudges, fingermarks, dirt, gaps in corners, creatures crawling across the screen (yes, a few had that).
> The big issue on all my Acer's were 'radiation' glowing from bottom right corner (all 4 on one monitor).
> "So far..." all looks well in daylight (it does come out maily at night.
> So if, like me, you've been trawling threads for the last 6 months I can say after 1 hour I am well impressed.
> Got to pop out for an hour but will test further this afternoon.
> Phew... so far..


Nice one Muleman







Fingers crossed here. Been sat on a pre-order from Overclockers Uk for the last month. Missed out on upgrading to Sat delivery y'day. Gonna have to be Tuesday now. Was hoping they'd auto upgrade the delivery as theyd had my money for a month! Good things come to he who waits...I hope.

Fingers crossed for tonight mate. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Looks like new Acer XB will also have 165Hz (although I don't know how reliable this info is): http://www.inet.se/produkt/2205480/acer-27-predator-xb271hu-g-sync#/moreinfo
> 
> Just found it so I though I will share.


It looks like those pictures show the real size of the bezels unlike the ones we saw earlier which almost made it seemed like there was no bezel at all.


----------



## timd78

Been playing with mine for an hour or so testing. Seems to have no problem. Uniform IPS glow but not too severe. Very nice colours on it, very happy so far.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Been playing with mine for an hour or so testing. Seems to have no problem. Uniform IPS glow but not too severe. Very nice colours on it, very happy so far.


Did you try ULMB 120hz? in fps games and browser scrooling


----------



## Pereb

ULMB is nice but there is visible crosstalk.


----------



## joshpsp1

Mine's just arrived from Scan too.


----------



## AlCapwn

Sorry i cannot keep up with all the words. Crosstalk is like overshoot? did you try changing the ULMB pulse width?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Sorry i cannot keep up with all the words. Crosstalk is like overshoot? did you try changing the ULMB pulse width?


One problem with adjusting the pulse width is the decrease in brightness. 100% pulse width is already fairly dim for a room with some light and it only goes down from there.


----------



## egzplicit

I just received mine (ordered from overclockers uk due to 0 dead pixel policy).

The box it came in looked a bit dodgy (had clear tape on it and it looked like it was opened before, but can't be sure). When I've unpacked the monitor I found a piece of paper advertising the main features to be facing the panel itself, so it was backwards.

However...plugged everything in and I'm happy to report that there are 0 dead pixels, no "dirt", no BLB and the IPS glow is minimal. I've upgraded from a Dell U2410 (IPS as well) and this panel is actually better to my eyes: the blacks are darker and there is actually less glow. I never considered my Dell bad or having too much glow but this PG279Q I received is a lot better.

I've also received a Dell P2715Q 27" 3840x2160 IPS (still in the box) so I'll set that one up and compare the two monitors just to see what the difference is (in terms of blb, glow & such).

Not sure if I just won the lottery but mine is 10 out of 10 so far.

I only tested it at 120hz (on a gtx 680) but there's also a g1 980ti waiting in a box so yeah, good luck to all the others, I have a GPU to fit.

Pictures will follow.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> I've also received a Dell P2715Q 27" 3840x2160 IPS (still in the box) so I'll set that one up and compare the two monitors just to see what the difference is (in terms of blb, glow & such).


I'm very interested to see a comparison between Dell P2715Q and PG279Q in terms of color accuracy, ips glow, blb etc. so that would be great


----------



## joshpsp1

As far as I can tell there are no dead or stuck pixels on mine. The box did come with some non Asus branded tape but I think that's because Scan put my invoice inside the box so obviously they have to reseal it. From what I can see backlight bleeding is minimal and I can't see any IPS glow although this is my first time looking for these kind of things. Out of interest what tests do you guys do? Just so I can do them and compare in case I've not done them correctly.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> I just received mine (ordered from overclockers uk due to 0 dead pixel policy).
> 
> The box it came in looked a bit dodgy (had clear tape on it and it looked like it was opened before, but can't be sure). When I've unpacked the monitor I found a piece of paper advertising the main features to be facing the panel itself, so it was backwards.
> 
> However...plugged everything in and I'm happy to report that there are 0 dead pixels, no "dirt", no BLB and the IPS glow is minimal. I've upgraded from a Dell U2410 (IPS as well) and this panel is actually better to my eyes: the blacks are darker and there is actually less glow. I never considered my Dell bad or having too much glow but this PG279Q I received is a lot better.
> 
> I've also received a Dell P2715Q 27" 3840x2160 IPS (still in the box) so I'll set that one up and compare the two monitors just to see what the difference is (in terms of blb, glow & such).
> 
> Not sure if I just won the lottery but mine is 10 out of 10 so far.
> 
> I only tested it at 120hz (on a gtx 680) but there's also a g1 980ti waiting in a box so yeah, good luck to all the others, I have a GPU to fit.
> 
> Pictures will follow.


Well they had to open it to ensure no dead pixels right?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Well they had to open it to ensure no dead pixels right?


No. Their policy is that you're entitled to an exchange or refund if there are dead and stuck pixels that don't disappear after 3 days. They don't manually check them from what I understand. Perhaps they put his invoice in the box like they did with mine.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> What swedish sites are that? Im also from Sweden btw (Moved from Denmark to Sweden)


There are a few in Sweclockers for instance who has bought the monitor and were pleased.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> No. Their policy is that you're entitled to an exchange or refund if there are dead and stuck pixels that don't disappear after 3 days. They don't manually check them from what I understand. Perhaps they put his invoice in the box like they did with mine.


Out of curiosity, is there a *QC passed* sticker on the Asus box you got the monitor in as well?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a *QC passed* sticker on the Asus box you got the monitor in as well?


There isn't which I thought was strange.


----------



## Pereb

Mine has the QC passed sticker aswell. Seems that if you dont have the sticker you get a good monitor, and if you do you get a bad one.


----------



## egzplicit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a *QC passed* sticker on the Asus box you got the monitor in as well?


I had no invoice in the box but looking closer I know see the tape has a transparent "Asus" logo all over it so maybe that's what they normally use.

Mine has the "QC Passed" sticker on the box. I've also noticed a very small bleed in the top right corner... but it seems it's because the panel is a bit .. loose on that side. If i gently apply pressure to the top right corner the panel moves inside a bit and the bleed goes away. This is the only fault I found and the bleed is very small, about 1cm and not leaking a lot of light so I can live with that.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> I had no invoice in the box but looking closer I know see the tape has a transparent "Asus" logo all over it so maybe that's what they normally use.
> 
> Mine has the "QC Passed" sticker on the box. I've also noticed a very small bleed in the top right corner... but it seems it's because the panel is a bit .. loose on that side. If i gently apply pressure to the top right corner the panel moves inside a bit and the bleed goes away. This is the only fault I found and the bleed is very small, about 1cm and not leaking a lot of light so I can live with that.


My top right and left corners of the bezel have a little bounce to them when pressed. Does this happen to you? Also what tests did you do for the bleeding and glow?


----------



## timd78

I have disabled the overclocking mode 165 (down to 144 max) as some games become very unhappy. Feels like a driver problem.

edit: just double checked the display port cable and it seems to have cleared things up at 165hz.. Might be a tight fit with the bandwidth and worth dropping a touch.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> There isn't which I thought was strange.


Perhaps it depends on which country you got it from, or maby the store?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Mine has the QC passed sticker aswell. Seems that if you dont have the sticker you get a good monitor, and if you do you get a bad one.


I don't think that's true since both myself and egzplicit have decent monitors with minor bleed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> I had no invoice in the box but looking closer I know see the tape has a transparent "Asus" logo all over it so maybe that's what they normally use.
> 
> Mine has the "QC Passed" sticker on the box. I've also noticed a very small bleed in the top right corner... but it seems it's because the panel is a bit .. loose on that side. If i gently apply pressure to the top right corner the panel moves inside a bit and the bleed goes away. This is the only fault I found and the bleed is very small, about 1cm and not leaking a lot of light so I can live with that.


I also have a little bleed on the top right corner, but I also have some bleed on the lower right corner as well. I'll try to rub it gently with microfiber for starters, but it honestly isn't much enough to bother me to begin with. Posted a SS of it previously.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't think that's true since both myself and egzplicit have decent monitors with minor bleed.


That was a joke


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> That was a joke


Oh.


----------



## timd78

Ok.. having played a few games now provided this monitor doesn't start to spontaneously fail it is the biggest upgrade i have had in years. The smoothness and colours are gorgeous. Shadows of modor has just never looked like it does now, the way the rain looks and the smoothness is unparalleled.

For reference i have had 120hz monitors before and recently have been playing off a Dell 30inch IPS. This is just taking it to another level apart from minor IPS glow which is no worse than any other IPS and better than a fair few I actually think it has better colour than the premium dell.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Perhaps it depends on which country you got it from, or maby the store?
> I don't think that's true since both myself and egzplicit have decent monitors with minor bleed.
> I also have a little bleed on the top right corner, but I also have some bleed on the lower right corner as well. I'll try to rub it gently with microfiber for starters, but it honestly isn't much enough to bother me to begin with. Posted a SS of it previously.


Quite possible.

There's also a photo of my monitor below.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Quite possible.
> 
> There's also a photo of my monitor below.


I imagine it'll become less apparent after some use, because mine shows less glow/bleed now than when I first turned it on.

Dead pixel test incase you haven't done that. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WexJRnud32U


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I imagine it'll become less apparent after some use, because mine shows less glow/bleed now than when I first turned it on.
> 
> Dead pixel test incase you haven't done that. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WexJRnud32U


The bleeding seems to be more apparent when taking a photo. I can definitely see it when full screening a black backdrop but not to the extent this picture shows. I haven't tested it on any games yet, any recommendations?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> The bleeding seems to be more apparent when taking a photo. I can definitely see it when full screening a black backdrop but not to the extent this picture shows. I haven't tested it on any games yet, any recommendations?


Dark Souls, SOMA, Dead Space 1, Alien vs Predator, Thief and many more. Anything that is dark and has a lot of pitch black locations.

Witcher 3- caves and some dungeons (without fires).


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dark Souls, SOMA, Dead Space 1, Alien vs Predator, Thief and many more. Anything that is dark and has a lot of pitch black locations.
> 
> Witcher 3- caves and some dungeons (without fires).


I have Dead Space, Thief and The Witcher 3, probably go with Dead Space due to the current lack of graphical power. Most likely stuck using this monitor at 1080p 60hz for 24 days.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I have Dead Space, Thief and The Witcher 3, probably go with Dead Space due to the current lack of graphical power. Most likely stuck using this monitor at 1080p 60hz for 24 days.


Let us know and post some screens. To take more realistic screen of your IPS glow record video (without light) of your monitor and either post video or take a screenshot from video. By taking normal photo shot you always make glow worse then it is.

Keep us posted.

Ordered mine, I should get it 21.X or 22.X. Fingers crossed. It is fresh banch so I hope I will get lucky.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Here we are many months after initial anouncement. I've said it many times before, but I will not jump on the IPS hype bandwagon. IPS are great for movie enthousiasts, mobile devises such as smartphones and ipads, portable devices such as laptops and cameras. IPS are used by artists, movie enthousiasts, wheters its bright foto editing or other artwork related things... but not gamers. Go ahead and ready your pitchforks and call me a blasphemer, but I have never been convinced about IPS for gaming. I'd take lesser viewing angle over ips bleed, backlight bleed and panel uniformity issues. You shouldn't play tennis while watching movies on your RoG Swift anyway. Its intended for PC gamers mainly with keyboard and mouse on a desk, not console controllers on the couch whilst eating popcorn from the other side of the room.

So lets see... PG278Q vs PG279Q, whats new really? HDMI? Seriously, don't buy a premium pc gaming monitor to play console games on it locked at 30 fps and 900p resolutions. I don't see this as an added value for me personally. Not to mention adding the extra hdmi inputs will probably remove the initial ''instant on'' feature of the RoG Swift, wich was nice imo. As for 165 Hz? Its a start I guess, but there is a point with diminishing returns and needing heavier hardware to run games at that refresh rate. I would like to see it in action with a game such as CSGO though. Removal of 3D Vision is very dissapointing as well. Original RoG Swift is still the master of backlight strobing too.

My current PG278Q has perfect backlight uniformity, with nice black colours and no ips bleed. Tbh, only reason I see why Asus decided to jump the IPS hype bandwagon is due to a cult following started by the likes of LinusTechTips with Acer's XHU270 first IPS 144Hz panel. Overated is all I have to say though. Maybe I'l wait for 4K 144Hz OLED tecvhnology, lets see what drawbacks it will have besides the price.

I think the PG279Q appears to be more of a hybrid multi-purpose monitor, rather then ''premium gaming'' it stands for.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Here we are many months after initial anouncement. I've said it many times before, but I will not jump on the IPS hype bandwagon. IPS are great for movie enthousiasts, mobile devises such as smartphones and ipads, portable devices such as laptops and cameras. IPS are used by artists, movie enthousiasts, wheters its bright foto editing or other artwork related things... but not gamers. Go ahead and ready your pitchforks and call me a blasphemer, but I have never been convinced about IPS for gaming. I'd take lesser viewing angle over ips bleed, backlight bleed and panel uniformity issues. You shouldn't play tennis while watching movies on your RoG Swift anyway. Its intended for PC gamers mainly with keyboard and mouse on a desk, not console controllers on the couch whilst eating popcorn from the other side of the room.
> 
> So lets see... PG278Q vs PG279Q, whats new really? HDMI? Seriously, don't buy a premium pc gaming monitor to play console games on it locked at 30 fps and 900p resolutions. I don't see this as an added value for me personally. Not to mention adding the extra hdmi inputs will probably remove the initial ''instant on'' feature of the RoG Swift, wich was nice imo. As for 165 Hz? Its a start I guess, but there is a point with diminishing returns and needing heavier hardware to run games at that refresh rate. I would like to see it in action with a game such as CSGO though. Removal of 3D Vision is very dissapointing as well. Original RoG Swift is still the master of backlight strobing too.
> 
> My current PG278Q has perfect backlight uniformity, with nice black colours and no ips bleed. Tbh, only reason I see why Asus decided to jump the IPS hype bandwagon is due to a cult following started by the likes of LinusTechTips with Acer's XHU270 first IPS 144Hz panel. Overated is all I have to say though. Maybe I'l wait for 4K 144Hz OLED tecvhnology, lets see what drawbacks it will have besides the price.
> 
> I think the PG279Q appears to be more of a hybrid multi-purpose monitor, rather then ''premium gaming'' it stands for.


The gaming is just a meaningless marketing label anyway. You just need to decide what affects image quality more: Poor colors and viewing angles on a TN or backlight bleed and glow on an IPS. Pick which one bothers you less, and go with that monitor.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> The gaming is just a meaningless marketing label anyway. You just need to decide what affects image quality more: Poor colors and viewing angles on a TN or backlight bleed and glow on an IPS. Pick which one bothers you less, and go with that monitor.


This would indicate that IPS is best if the monitor in question has minimal bleeding and glow.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> You shouldn't play tennis while watching movies on your RoG Swift anyway. Its intended for PC gamers mainly with keyboard and mouse on a desk, not console controllers on the couch whilst eating popcorn from the other side of the room.


Your post implies that TN viewing angles are good enough when sitting in front of the monitor, which they are not. I'm sure you've noticed that TN screens are darker above eye level and brighter below it, not to mention even moving slightly changes the picture you see on the screen.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I have Dead Space, Thief and The Witcher 3, probably go with Dead Space due to the current lack of graphical power. Most likely stuck using this monitor at 1080p 60hz for 24 days.


I will be using two GTX 980ti Lighting SLI overclocked with a 1080p 60hz TN monitor until the PG348Q comes out


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> I had no invoice in the box but looking closer I know see the tape has a transparent "Asus" logo all over it so maybe that's what they normally use.
> 
> Mine has the "QC Passed" sticker on the box. I've also noticed a very small bleed in the top right corner... but it seems it's because the panel is a bit .. loose on that side. If i gently apply pressure to the top right corner the panel moves inside a bit and the bleed goes away. This is the only fault I found and the bleed is very small, about 1cm and not leaking a lot of light so I can live with that.


I made a post on this earlier, when I designed displays for the military, we had what we called glow marks and they were caused by hardware being over torqued when mounting the display to the chassis.

The display is probably slightly warped possibly.


----------



## egzplicit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> My top right and left corners of the bezel have a little bounce to them when pressed. Does this happen to you? Also what tests did you do for the bleeding and glow?


Yes, the same here. When I apply pressure the bleeding changes, on the top right side it goes away but on the left it becomes worse. I've now got the Dell P2715Q 27" 3840x2160 next to the Asus and they look like this:



( original image: http://i.imgur.com/qLbu5d6.jpg )

I have adjusted the exposure on the camera so that it shows what I see with my own eyes. Image was take in a 100% dark room. As you can see the PG279Q has a few areas that are not perfect while the Dell has no bleeding at all (but more IPS glow). The thing is... if you judge the panel by my image, you would maybe say it's bad... but if you turn the lights on in the room and put a dark scene from a film, it doesn't look bad at all. Games also look good and you can't really see the bleeds unless maybe there is a 100% black loading screen or something close to that.

Of course, it's not ideal... but I'm not sure how many times you'd have to RMA this monitor to get a perfect one. Not even sure a perfect one exists. Some reported issues with pixels, others with physical problems, others bleed and excessive IPS glow. I have some BLB and none of the others... hard to decide if I want to get a new one or not...


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> The gaming is just a meaningless marketing label anyway. You just need to decide what affects image quality more: Poor colors and viewing angles on a TN or backlight bleed and glow on an IPS. Pick which one bothers you less, and go with that monitor.


For me a blurry image is what affects my image quality during gaming. And currently the PG278Q has a very good backlight strobing with fast 1ms response time. Tbh, I mostly use my monitor with Battlefield 4, Counter Strike and other competitive games. I know IPS has the benefit of ''realistic'' colours. But I as a gamer don't care about realistic colours because i'm not doing any bright photo editing or general artwork, I'm not a artist or salesman, I'm a gamer. The PG279Q has removed too many features in favour of a hybrid multi-purpose monitor. Maybe its just me, but it feels like a kneejerk release reaction by Asus in responce to the cult following of Acer's recent IPS. But oh well, thats just my opinion.
And besides, the PG278Q, at least my sample has just as good colours as a Dell IPS I have on my office. Actually, the PG278Q is better when it comes to black and red images, so to say that its poor colours by default is just not true. But I'l admit, i'm biased, I have never been able to accept the IPS technology. But I'l be on the lookout for an Asus RoG Swift PG280Q OLED 4K 144+ Hz screen... haha oh boy oh boy!


----------



## Muleman

Arrived 10.30am... 7 hours later...
Witcher 3, GTA V, 7 Days to Die, Watchdogs and Alien: Isolation.... can't fault it!
It's night and day compared to the Acer Predator XB270HU.
I've waited since April 29th for this.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egzplicit*
> 
> Yes, the same here. When I apply pressure the bleeding changes, on the top right side it goes away but on the left it becomes worse. I've now got the Dell P2715Q 27" 3840x2160 next to the Asus and they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ( original image: http://i.imgur.com/qLbu5d6.jpg )
> 
> I have adjusted the exposure on the camera so that it shows what I see with my own eyes. Image was take in a 100% dark room. As you can see the PG279Q has a few areas that are not perfect while the Dell has no bleeding at all (but more IPS glow). The thing is... if you judge the panel by my image, you would maybe say it's bad... but if you turn the lights on in the room and put a dark scene from a film, it doesn't look bad at all. Games also look good and you can't really see the bleeds unless maybe there is a 100% black loading screen or something close to that.
> 
> Of course, it's not ideal... but I'm not sure how many times you'd have to RMA this monitor to get a perfect one. Not even sure a perfect one exists. Some reported issues with pixels, others with physical problems, others bleed and excessive IPS glow. I have some BLB and none of the others... hard to decide if I want to get a new one or not...


I personally wouldn't RMA it, you could end up getting one that's way worse. In the grand scheme of things I don't think the bleeding on yours isn't that bad at all.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Looks like quite a few of you guys won the lottery! Mine should be coming from Overclockers on Tuesday so I'll let you all know what it's like


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Looks like quite a few of you guys won the lottery! Mine should be coming from Overclockers on Tuesday so I'll let you all know what it's like


Yep, gives me hope my second one will be good.


----------



## joshpsp1

Price has crept up on Scan, glad I ordered when I did.


----------



## Benny89

I just got nice deal in my local store and managed to grab it for 800 euro. Always something







. Should be here on Wednesday. I hope I will get good one. It is first banch in my country.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I just got nice deal in my local store and managed to grab it for 800 euro. Always something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should be here on Wednesday. I hope I will get good one. It is first banch in my country.


What country?


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ordered mine, I should get it 21.X or 22.X. Fingers crossed. It is fresh banch so I hope I will get lucky.


I've been reading this thread and I noticed you're from Poland so you've probably ordered it from Komputronik







I ordered it a week ago as soon as I found the only site which offers this monitor. Now there is some kind of PGA discount (200PLN) so I canceled my order yesterday and reordered it







How do you know it's a fresh batch and did you ask them to check for dead pixels?


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I just got nice deal in my local store and managed to grab it for 800 euro. Always something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should be here on Wednesday. I hope I will get good one. It is first banch in my country.


Oh nice







I'd like there to order. Describe your monitor after receiving


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> I've been reading this thread and I noticed you're from Poland so you've probably ordered it from Komputronik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it a week ago as soon as I found the only site which offers this monitor. Now there is some kind of PGA discount (200PLN) so I canceled my order yesterday and reordered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's a fresh batch and did you ask them to check for dead pixels?


It is about £630 in Komputronik (Poland), is that right Majestic12?


----------



## Piospi

btw. another video from youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3Vdz0IwlM


----------



## R-A-S-0

That one looks great! Must...control...hype...


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> It is about £630 in Komputronik (Poland), is that right Majestic12?


It's about £600 / €815 with that 200PLN discount (3450PLN).


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> I've been reading this thread and I noticed you're from Poland so you've probably ordered it from Komputronik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it a week ago as soon as I found the only site which offers this monitor. Now there is some kind of PGA discount (200PLN) so I canceled my order yesterday and reordered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's a fresh batch and did you ask them to check for dead pixels?


Hey yea, you got it right. At first I was hesitating to grab one, but now with this discount it is actually best price we can get in Poland, since it won't be any cheaper than that for long time. Fresh batch becasue only komputronik gets them in next week. I asked Morele and they will maybe start ordering them next week, so this is first batch for Poland. Also they are direct from Asus, since price is pretty much retail price plus shipment. If that would be resell from lets say some German store- we would see probably about even 80-100 euro additional price (EVGA 980Ti Classified had this problem in some stores that were just getting them from German ones and try to resell).

And I didn't ask them for check of dead pixels, I highly doubt they do that. But I can try ask in Monday, won't hurt for sure. But I am sure they would advertise such service if they have one.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> btw. another video from youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3Vdz0IwlM


Very nice! God, I wish mine will be that good....

Shame that in modern times it comes to praying that your sample of NEW, FLAGSHIP, TOP-TECH product will be flawless..

Wonder how would people buying new cars feel, if some cars have engine defect, some scratches, etc. But you can only know that after you buy one....in box







.


----------



## AlCapwn

Is it the FOV that's wrong in the youtube video? it looks like looking through a bubble


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> It's about £600 / €815 with that 200PLN discount (3450PLN).


That's £100 cheaper than what I paid!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Very nice! God, I wish mine will be that good....
> 
> Shame that in modern times it comes to praying that your sample of NEW, FLAGSHIP, TOP-TECH product will be flawless..
> 
> Wonder how would people buying new cars feel, if some cars have engine defect, some scratches, etc. But you can only know that after you buy one....in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just take a look a look at the recent emissions scandal. So many people were pissed there is lots of class action lawsuits.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> That's £100 cheaper than what I paid!


Haha! Man, no it is not







. At least not for us. You see, our currency is very week, so it is not like we pay as much as you do compare to our salaries







.

I will give you example. Good salary in UK is 2k £ per month. Simillar in Poland- it is 2k PLN per month. But you pay 700£ for monitor, so you are still left with 1,300 for rest of month.

While we pay 3,5k PLN for this monitor becasue it is foregin product, with a price of euro so we pay almost 2 salaries for that







.

To put that image to your head, imagine that you would have to pay 3,5k £ for this monitor







. Welcome to reality of poor country







. Here PC gaming is one of the most expensive hobbies you can imagine.

PS. And no, I am not rich, I just save everything to be able to have hobby







. SLI 980Ti would cost me 3 salaries







. While you can buy it for one.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Is it the FOV that's wrong in the youtube video? it looks like looking through a bubble


Yup. Sorry. I find 90 FOV on 7 Days To Die better for hand combat but does look a bit 'goldfish bowl'
It was only to show glow/bleed (lack of)
I'll post a link for all 3 vids in 5 mins when the last one uploads


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Your post implies that TN viewing angles are good enough when sitting in front of the monitor, which they are not. I'm sure you've noticed that TN screens are darker above eye level and brighter below it, not to mention even moving slightly changes the picture you see on the screen.


Exactly! And this is my only and bigest problem with 278q. I don't have any other issues but the color shift which is damn distracting. The more distracting than a litle glow of my current IPS panel. Should you move your head just few mm from the perfect sitting position, well in fact there is no perfect position with TN panels, so let's call it ideal position, the color shift is obviuos. In horizontal the picture get yellow tint, verticaly the top 1/4 is noticeably darker which you can't stop notice. This is mon just for gamers who don't care for picture qality. I found myself to always position my eyes to get a perfect angle but it was also impossible. So back to the store it goes and I will try IPS version. And maybe wait for oled. Have enough these ****ty LCD panels which have been here for decades with no big progress. In fact they are even worse nowadays.


----------



## Muleman

6 months, 4 Acer Predator XB270HU's and 1 Asus ROG Swift PG279Q later...
Tested on Witcher 3, GTA V, 7 Days to Die, Watchdogs and Alien: Isolation.

Uploaded a couple of videos. I used 7 Days to Die because I had a comparison with the Acer. Concentrating on the glow/bleed issue as I have no dead pixels, dirt or creepy crawlies.
All on stock settings.

Acer Predator XB270HU
7 Days To Die




Asus ROG Swift PG279Q - RIGHT SIDE ONLY
7 Days to Die




Make your own minds up but for me, the Asus ROG Swift PG279Q is a keeper

Soz about FOV but it was only to show dark scenes around the edges


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Haha! Man, no it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least not for us. You see, our currency is very week, so it is not like we pay as much as you do compare to our salaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will give you example. Good salary in UK is 2k £ per month. Simillar in Poland- it is 2k PLN per month. But you pay 700£ for monitor, so you are still left with 1,300 for rest of month.
> 
> While we pay 3,5k PLN for this monitor becasue it is foregin product, with a price of euro so we pay almost 2 salaries for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> To put that image to your head, imagine that you would have to pay 3,5k £ for this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Welcome to reality of poor country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here PC gaming is one of the most expensive hobbies you can imagine.
> 
> PS. And no, I am not rich, I just save everything to be able to have hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SLI 980Ti would cost me 3 salaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . While you can buy it for one.


2k a month is about the average salary for the UK but there are lots of people who earn less, including me. That being said my earnings are still higher than the average you guys get. It really does suck and is partly why there's so many people moving to the UK. An example would be my old dentist, he was Polish and told me he'd get less than half of his salary in Poland. It really opens your eyes.

I think personally the UK get's screwed over by taxes but our currency is fairly strong compared to yours. When converted it's £100 cheaper but in reality it isn't. I mean I could import one from a country within the EU to save money as it would be exempt from import tax and duty but the possibility of it being damage is higher.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> 2k a month is about the average salary for the UK but there are lots of people who earn less, including me. That being said my earnings are still higher than the average you guys get. It really does suck and is partly why there's so many people moving to the UK. An example would be my old dentist, he was Polish and told me he'd get less than half of his salary in Poland. It really opens your eyes.
> 
> I think personally the UK get's screwed over by taxes but our currency is fairly strong compared to yours. When converted it's £100 cheaper but in reality it isn't. I mean I could import one from a country within the EU to save money as it would be exempt from import tax and duty but the possibility of it being damage is higher.


That is sad reality I just accepted. I will move in next couple of years to some country with Euro/Dollar just because of my (and my wife) hobby. It is just not good hobby for this country







. At least I got lucky in life and I don't have to worry about taking credit or buying flat, so there is always some bright side of life







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> 6 months, 4 Acer Predator XB270HU's and 1 Asus ROG Swift PG279Q later...
> Tested on Witcher 3, GTA V, 7 Days to Die, Watchdogs and Alien: Isolation.
> 
> Uploaded a couple of videos. I used 7 Days to Die because I had a comparison with the Acer. Concentrating on the glow/bleed issue as I have no dead pixels, dirt or creepy crawlies.
> All on stock settings.


What is your brightness setting on PG?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is sad reality I just accepted. I will move in next couple of years to some country with Euro/Dollar just because of my (and my wife) hobby. It is just not good hobby for this country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least I got lucky in life and I don't have to worry about taking credit or buying flat, so there is always some bright side of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What is your brightness setting on PG?


Agreed, there are downsides for every country and naturally it's not easy to just move to another country. I'm also interested in brightness settings, I'll probably wait to see what TFTCentral have to say, mine is currently still at 100%.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> 6 months, 4 Acer Predator XB270HU's and 1 Asus ROG Swift PG279Q later...
> Tested on Witcher 3, GTA V, 7 Days to Die, Watchdogs and Alien: Isolation.
> 
> Uploaded a couple of videos. I used 7 Days to Die because I had a comparison with the Acer. Concentrating on the glow/bleed issue as I have no dead pixels, dirt or creepy crawlies.
> All on stock settings.
> 
> Acer Predator XB270HU
> 7 Days To Die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus ROG Swift PG279Q - RIGHT SIDE ONLY
> 7 Days to Die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make your own minds up but for me, the Asus ROG Swift PG279Q is a keeper
> 
> Soz about FOV but it was only to show dark scenes around the edges


My XB270HU is nowhere near as bad as that.. Also to bad you did not film the PG279Q from the same angle.. When you look at the monitor from the top-left obviously you are gonna see IPS-glow starting in the bottom right corner.. But again, on my XB270HU it's not nearly as bad as in your video, it's more like your PG279Q, when looking at it from a normal angle a least.. Guess I got lucky with my refurbished unit.. Also paid "only" 600 euro's for it, double win for me..


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What is your brightness setting on PG?


Straight out the box (100). Thought it was best way to show it.
There are 6 presets Scenery, Racing, Cinema, RPG, FPS and sRGB
Out the box it appears set to FPS.


----------



## helix7

Muleman - I would definitely say yours is a keeper, looking good there, enjoy!


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> My XB270HU is nowhere near as bad as that.. Also to bad you did not film the PG279Q from the same angle.. When you look at the monitor from the top-left obviously you are gonna see IPS-glow starting in the bottom right corner.. But again, on my XB270HU it's not nearly as bad as in your video, it's more like your PG279Q, when looking at it from a normal angle a least.. Guess I got lucky with my refurbished unit.. Also paid "only" 600 euro's for it, double win for me..


Its the only footage I had of the Acer but take my word it looked like that whether hanging from the light or lying on the floor. It was a stinker.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Muleman - I would definitely say yours is a keeper, looking good there, enjoy!


Saw your post about getting a bad egg. Been there and it sucks big time when you got to go through RMA a few times. Keep the spirit up as I've seen more positive reviews today than 6 months on the Acer


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Exactly! And this is my only and bigest problem with 278q. I don't have any other issues but the color shift which is damn distracting. The more distracting than a litle glow of my current IPS panel. Should you move your head just few mm from the perfect sitting position, well in fact there is no perfect position with TN panels, so let's call it ideal position, the color shift is obviuos. In horizontal the picture get yellow tint, verticaly the top 1/4 is noticeably darker which you can't stop notice. This is mon just for gamers who don't care for picture qality. I found myself to always position my eyes to get a perfect angle but it was also impossible. So back to the store it goes and I will try IPS version. And maybe wait for oled. Have enough these ****ty LCD panels which have been here for decades with no big progress. In fact they are even worse nowadays.


Agreed. LCD is just mediocre for picture quality. We'll have to put up with it until OLED has matured enough for monitors. Until then, pick your poison.
If I get a good PG279Q my next upgrade after that will be OLED. Don't care much for high resolution for now.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Agreed. LCD is just mediocre for picture quality. We'll have to put up with it until OLED has matured enough for monitors. Until then, pick your poison.
> If I get a good PG279Q my next upgrade after that will be OLED. Don't care much for high resolution for now.


guys 165 hz is worth? less blurry and better response then 144?


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys 165 hz is worth? less blurry and better response then 144?


Not really. Apparently 165hz is slower than 144 with this monitor for some reason


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Not really. Apparently 165hz is slower than 144 with this monitor for some reason


Because they probably pushed panel harder then they should. This AUO panel was probably never meant to be higher then 144Hz. Same as with 60Hz panels that you just can't OC higher even by 1Hz.

But I bet ASUS pushed it that far so they can have "165Hz!!!! WOW!" and I can bet that this is part of this panel issues.

My guess.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Because they probably pushed panel harder then they should. This AUO panel was probably never meant to be higher then 144Hz. Same as with 60Hz panels that you just can't OC higher even by 1Hz.
> 
> But I bet ASUS pushed it that far so they can have "165Hz!!!! WOW!" and I can bet that this is part of this panel issues.
> 
> My guess.


Yep, and just because 165 is a higher number than 144, it will attract more buyers. Smart move by ASUS.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Because they probably pushed panel harder then they should. This AUO panel was probably never meant to be higher then 144Hz. Same as with 60Hz panels that you just can't OC higher even by 1Hz.
> 
> But I bet ASUS pushed it that far so they can have "165Hz!!!! WOW!" and I can bet that this is part of this panel issues.
> 
> My guess.


Yeah exactly, man. Pointless marketing bull****. I can only use 120 with G Sync anyway because I have a 700 series card


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Yeah exactly, man. Pointless marketing bull****. I can only use 120 with G Sync anyway because I have a 700 series card


Nope, you can set it to 144hz with out a 9xx card.


----------



## joshpsp1

EDIT

New pictures on the next page.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Nope, you can set it to 144hz with out a 9xx card.


Oh cool, thanks. Is this a mistake then (taken from overclockers uk product page)?

'Notes/FAQ:
- 165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!'


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Oh cool, thanks. Is this a mistake then (taken from overclockers uk product page)?
> 
> 'Notes/FAQ:
> - 165Hz G-SYNC mode is ONLY supported on GTX 960 and above, GTX 700 series only support upto 120Hz!!'


The key word there is "G-SYNC." GTX 700 series can't run G-SYNC at over 120 Hz I guess.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The key word there is "G-SYNC." GTX 700 series can't run G-SYNC at over 120 Hz I guess.


My Titans could run G-Sync at 144 Hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My Titans could run G-Sync at 144 Hz.


Yeah maybe it is just an error then. I guess we'll find out soon when more reviews come in (and user comments).


----------



## joshpsp1

Three photos of my monitor below.

First shot is a photo of simply my desktop, not a screen cap from a video.
Picture 2 is a screen cap from a video of a Dead Space loading screen.
Picture 3 is a screen cap from a video of a Skyrim loading screen.







As you can see the top right corner is very noticeable. Doubt I'll return it as it doesn't look as bad in person. In fact the bottom right corner is more noticeable in person.

Another 3 still photos of the Skyrim main menu.


----------



## griellwe

I am still not decided to take it or not to take it. I got MG279Q at the moment and would like to upgrade to g-sync as my GPU is 970.
What do you think guys about Acer XB1, it should come out soon? I prefer Asus design but Acer will be cheaper probably.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Three photos of my monitor below.
> 
> First shot is a photo of simply my desktop, not a screen cap from a video.
> Picture 2 is a screen cap from a video of a Dead Space loading screen.
> Picture 3 is a screen cap from a video of a Skyrim loading screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the top right corner is very noticeable. Doubt I'll return it as it doesn't look as bad in person. In fact the bottom right corner is more noticeable in person.
> 
> Another 3 still photos of the Skyrim main menu.


This looks too much glow for me. Muleman's looks far better. Don't know if I could live with that. But maybe it's only exaggerated ?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This looks too much glow for me. Muleman's looks far better. Don't know if I could live with that. But maybe it's only exaggerated ?


It looks nowhere near as bad in person, in fact the bottom right corner looks worse.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This looks too much glow for me. Muleman's looks far better. Don't know if I could live with that. But maybe it's only exaggerated ?


joshpsp1... I took a pic of mine and it came out similar. Try taking a video and upload it to YouTube then link.
The reason why i suggest this is because I know you bought yours from the same retailer, so it has to be from the same batch of 40 they received.
It'll be interesting to see how similar batches are.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> joshpsp1... I took a pic of mine and it came out similar. Try taking a video and upload it to YouTube then link.
> The reason why i suggest this is because I know you bought yours from the same retailer, so it has to be from the same batch of 40 they received.
> It'll be interesting to see how similar batches are.


just common with every monitor using these panels same with the acer predators


----------



## sdmf74

Why the wait for shipments to the US? Anybody got word when amazon or any other retailer in the US will be getting these?


----------



## toncij

Can anyone comment on do you and how much you miss TN speed compared to maybe PG278Q? PG279Q at best would be 4ms and is more like 8ms or higher in practice...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Why the wait for shipments to the US? Anybody got word when amazon or any other retailer in the US will be getting these?


Because first they need to test on guinea pigs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> joshpsp1... I took a pic of mine and it came out similar. Try taking a video and upload it to YouTube then link.
> The reason why i suggest this is because I know you bought yours from the same retailer, so it has to be from the same batch of 40 they received.
> It'll be interesting to see how similar batches are.


Yes, would be interesting comparison but I think the quality may vary even at the same batch.

@josh, would be better if you can take a video. Look at my pictures, I would be interesting in something like that for PG279Q.

Look here at the picture of PG278Q. You can see on a video there is practically no bleed. Photo exaggerates to much and it is no way like that. Video corresponds to reality pretty much.

Photo:



Screenshot of video:



Video:


----------



## sdmf74

Makes me weary about buying one from the first batch but I do NOT want to wait. Definately wont be buying from Newegg with their crappy policies!


----------



## Darylrese

Took delivery of my ASUS ROG PG279Q Monitor this morning, super excited to get it up and running!



Once I got over the excitement, I noticed a small mark in the middle of the screen. It looks like a tiny bit of dust but I assume its a dead pixel. Is it likely to be 'stuck' or 'dead?

Anything I can try?


----------



## traks

A question for you guys, are IPS blacks worse than TN? I got that impression from this thread. My current monitor Asus VG236HE has a contrast ratio of 100000:1, no idea if that is good or not.

I have never been happy with the black levels, dark scenes are pretty hard to see and I have to sit really close to the screen. But since there are no good VA monitors above 24" I have to choose between TN or IPS.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> After i return my two Acer XB270HU ( both have very noticable backlight bleed) i have the same feeling, so i went to ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift, and cant be more happy.


wşth tn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Took delivery of my ASUS ROG PG279Q Monitor this morning, super excited to get it up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got over the excitement, I noticed a small mark in the middle of the screen. It looks like a tiny bit of dust but I assume its a dead pixel. Is it likely to be 'stuck' or 'dead?
> 
> Anything I can try?


its dust


----------



## Piospi

very interesting opiniom from another forum:

Quote:


> VEGACORTEZ said:
> 
> Just finished comparing the TN & IPS rogs.
> 
> At their highest refresh rates 144 vs 165 on witcher 3 getting 130fps with g-sync on. The IPS one has a nicer image due to lack of vertical gamma shift and thus the colours are rich across the whole screen and the lack of a grainy coating makes it look nicer. It has zero overshoot issues whereas the TN one has overshoot, especially noticable on the clouds in the sky. As far as blur goes on really fast pans the TN is slightly better but not to the extent of being a plus as overshoot is annoying. Best way to think of it is turning down monitor overdrive to lose overshoot and gain a tiny bit more blur. The input lag and response feels smooth and nice on both.
> 
> For reference my TN rog had perfect greyscale, colours and nice gamma after calibration and no backlight bleed. Although I have not calibrated my IPS one yet i can tell it looks accurate enough for comparison for now.
> 
> When using ULMB the TN rog still has overshoot which is annoying on the clouds on witcher 3 at 85hz or 120hz. Their are odd light ghosting bits as well. The IPS rog has much less overshoot but has a few more ghosting issues response time related as well on games. They both look pretty much blur free at 85hz which is easier to maintain 85fps across the whole of a game using v-sync. Due to each having seperate issues to slightly moan about I would call ULMB mode a draw.
> 
> I tried the PS4 and a 1080p sharpness test pattern and the scaling is of medium quality for me. Their is slight ringing on the test pattern and is not the best scaling i have seen for 1080p, an old iiyama 1440p was better. It's not really bad though and distance and your own expectations play a big part here. For me personally it's a little disappointing. Seen as the TN rog had no hdmi then this can only be seen as an advantage for most people.
> 
> The menus are just as responsive etc as the TN rog and have the same picture calibration options and overdrive off, medium and high. The joystick, buttons, including hz changing button are the same kind of layout.
> 
> If i had a choice i would get the IPS rog with it's only issues being the silvery IPS glow only visible on the right hand side of the panel in the corners as it's dark blue glow on the left and is not noticable. This is from a few ft back. Mine has very very minor BLB in the top right and bottom right corners but the silver glow hides it anyway. Also the slight response related ghosting in ULMB mode on certain transitions. Other than that it's great.
> The TN rog issues would be overshoot in both normal and ULMB modes. The TN vertical gamma shift. Lack of hdmi for consoles (if needed) and slight ULMB light ghosting and the grainy panel coating.
> 
> For me the IPS rog wins as their are not that many games with dark scenes compared to bright and that is it's biggest issue and you can always dim the backlight and dim the image even more using ULMB.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> wşth tn
> its dust


Ok so likely to be permanent?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ok so likely to be permanent?


yes i think you better send it back or live with it if you can . there was a guy in acers thread able to remove it without voiding warranty but it can cause you more trouble


----------



## Darylrese

So these monitors suffer from the same issue as the other high end monitors?









So annoying as otherwise its perfect!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So these monitors suffer from the same issue as the other high end monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoying as otherwise its perfect!


Welcome to 2015 when price go up and quality goes down







. These monitors suffered, suffer and will suffer from same issues as all AUO panel based monitors. So lottery is our only chance.


----------



## Darylrese

*Sigh*

I was initially very impressed and it is a nice monitor, but coming from a 1080p, 120hz monitor I'm not BLOWN away by it like I thought I would be.

For £700 i'm not sure I want to keep it with the dust / dead pixel in the middle


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> I was initially very impressed and it is a nice monitor, but coming from a 1080p, 120hz monitor I'm not BLOWN away by it like I thought I would be.
> 
> For £700 i'm not sure I want to keep it with the dust / dead pixel in the middle


Definitely return it when you still can. Once you spot things like dust in the panel, it's impossible to not notice it every time you use the monitor. I'd try my luck for at least of couple of times to get near perfect one.

Some people have managed to get dust off their screens by moving the dust particle with their finger towards the edge of panel. There's a risk of damage to the panel when doing this, so I would be very careful.


----------



## Pereb

Yeah, I could deal with a small dirt spot that's not too dark if it's far from the center, but right on the center... I'd send that back immediately.


----------



## mspaetauf

Hello everyone!

I am new here and just wanted to chime in because I've been following this threat for quite a while now. I was very interested in the new GSync monitors coming out, and after reading about the problems with the PG279Q I wanted to wait for the new Acer XB271HU.

A week ago Amazon.de had the XB270HU on sale for 100 € less than regular price, and since I read here that all these IPS screens have the same panel, I figured I might as well go for the old Acer model. I don't need the high HZ and features etc.
New products always have glitches, so I thought maybe Acer improved their older models a bit QC wise.

Got the screen yesterday, and either I am one lucky bastard or Acer really did improve the QC. Production date was JUN15, I have no dead pixels, dust or anything. Also I don't really notice any kind of IPS glow that is out of the norm, or BLB.

Here's some pictures, one in complete darkness, one with flash and one with a table lamp turned on. The blue tint isn't there (at least I cannot see it), that's something to do with the camera (or my photographing skills







)





so, maybe this helps people who desperately want a new IPS GSync screen. Would love to know if I was just lucky or not!

cheers,


----------



## Piospi

I think you just won the lottery







I doubt that the ACER improved the quality, but who knows ...


----------



## Darylrese

I have just noticed a second bit of dust so its definitely going back either way.

GTA and a few other games I have are stuttering on this monitor, they don't on my old one. Could that be related to GSync?


----------



## timd78

Make sure the cable is in firm and don't run boarderless window mode as the drivers seem screwed.


----------



## AlCapwn

Did you enable or disable V-sync in Gta 5? I remember that gave me stutter.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Did you enable or disable V-sync in Gta 5? I remember that gave me stutter.


Yeah i have also found some games prefer v-sync on and some v-sync off. I just turn on the fps counter and fiddle until i see the numbers moving around to show the frame are synced. I've not noticed any lag with v-sync enabled yet and the monitor doesn't seem to reach much over 155fps so haven't hit any sync lag limits. I wonder if they have built a frame limiter into the driver now to stop capping out at v-sync.


----------



## selbyftw

Hello everyone, I've just had my 9Q from scan UK delivered today. Seemed like everything was fine until I noticed this? Looks like dirt to me.

Personally I think it's something I will notice now that I have seen it once, will I be able to return with no hassle?

You don't realise how annoying it is topay 700 for a monitor only to have it have a bit of dirt underneath it. What's more annoying is that I don't seem to have any bleed or much BLG.

Also the build and design is stunning, pitty the main selling point of this monitor has major QC issues.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Welcome to 2015 when price go up and quality goes down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . These monitors suffered, suffer and will suffer from same issues as all AUO panel based monitors. So lottery is our only chance.


You know guys, if people would care more about quality we would not seen any dead pixels monitors, any dust, any blb. Problem is that 90% of users does not care and companies know that. For them it's better to accept a small percentage of RMA's (well now it's maybe up to re-sellers) than to check every piece for quality issues separately. But if I pay 1000 eur for a monitor I expect exceptional quality with no compromises. Though with LCD we still need to accept some :-/ At least you always have a chance to get a good one, nice example is my PG278Q - it has zero issues, except it is a TN and finally I found out, it is not definitely for me. There is no way to go back from IPS so I recommend everyone ever thinking to move from IPS to TN - don't do it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have just noticed a second bit of dust so its definitely going back either way.
> 
> GTA and a few other games I have are stuttering on this monitor, they don't on my old one. Could that be related to GSync?


Sure, because you have 1.78x more pixels to render by your GPU. Moving from 1080p to 1440p means roughly 30 - 40 % performance hit. If you are below 60FPS, even Gsync makes no miracles. And the lower you go the worse it will be. Even if you have 50FPS and screen looks smooth because of G-sync you will have stuttery mouse with great input lag (because your monitor refresh on 50Hz) which ruin your experience anyway. 40FPS is a disaster. Better to have 60Hz and tearing than 40Hz and choppy movements. Interesting I haven't seen this negative mentioned anywhere on G-sync promo sites. Guess why.... So if you are not able to run above 60FPS every game, this monitor is not very good choice and I would stick with 1080p. What GPU do you have ?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've just had my 9Q from scan UK delivered today. Seemed like everything was fine until I noticed this? Looks like dirt to me.
> 
> Personally I think it's something I will notice now that I have seen it once, will I be able to return with no hassle?
> 
> You don't realise how annoying it is topay 700 for a monitor only to have it have a bit of dirt underneath it. What's more annoying is that I don't seem to have any bleed or much BLG.
> 
> Also the build and design is stunning, pitty the main selling point of this monitor has major QC issues.


Yep exactly the same as mine and mine came from SCAN today too. I have 2 dirt patches, one in the center of the screen and one on the right hand section. Not good enough.

I'm sending it back for a refund under distance selling regs, but I bet it costs a fortune because the box is so big and heavy.

Weirdly, I've just switched back to my BENQ 2420T 120hz monitor and with DSR enabled in games, I can barely notice any difference! Also all stuttering has stopped going back to this monitor....weird!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure, because you have 1.78x more pixels to render by your GPU. Moving from 1080p to 1440p means roughly 30 - 40 % performance hit. If you are below 60FPS, even Gsync makes no miracles. And the lower you go the worse it will be. Even if you have 50FPS and screen looks smooth because of G-sync you will have stuttery mouse with great input lag (because your monitor refresh on 50Hz) which ruin your experience anyway. 40FPS is a disaster. Better to have 60Hz and tearing than 40Hz and choppy movements. Interesting I haven't seen this negative mentioned anywhere on G-sync promo sites. Guess why.... So if you are not able to run above 60FPS every game, this monitor is not very good choice and I would stick with 1080p. What GPU do you have ?


All irrelevant as I have 5930k and 980SLI overclocked to 1520mhz so not an issue. It was running games at 144fps and they were stuttering. GTA 5 weirdly ran much slower (around 30fps!) and was a stuttering mess. Switched back to my 2420T @ 1440p DSR and performance is spot on again and looks no different!!!


----------



## selbyftw

Yeah I think I will too, they should replace it anyway even if I say there is dust under the screen, for me this isn't acceptable for a 700 monitor and the sale of goods act says that it has to be of satisfactory quality and fit for purpose, for me fit for purpose isn't having dust under the screen that blocks (all be it a very tiny part) of the screen.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep exactly the same as mine and mine came from SCAN today too. I have 2 dirt patches, one in the center of the screen and one on the right hand section. Not good enough.
> 
> I'm sending it back for a refund under distance selling regs, but I bet it costs a fortune because the box is so big and heavy.
> 
> Weirdly, I've just switched back to my BENQ 2420T 120hz monitor and with DSR enabled in games, I can barely notice any difference! Also all stuttering has stopped going back to this monitor....weird!


Yeah I think I will too, they should replace it anyway even if I say there is dust under the screen, for me this isn't acceptable for a 700 monitor and the sale of goods act says that it has to be of satisfactory quality and fit for purpose, for me fit for purpose isn't having dust under the screen that blocks (all be it a very tiny part) of the screen.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah! Just got to find someone to send it back with now. The thing is huge!

Given both of us had the same issue, I don't think i'm going to risk a replacement.

If you do get a replacement, please let me know if its perfect?


----------



## Darylrese

Forgot to mention as well, there was a fair amount of backlight bleed on mine.

There's even a sticker on the box saying 'QC Passed' implying its been tested...

SCAN's website is down so typically I cant look at refund policy / address


----------



## Piospi

I have a question. If I order the PG279Q I it can be connected at the same time with my second monitor for comparison?

Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Forgot to mention as well, there was a fair amount of backlight bleed on mine.
> 
> There's even a sticker on the box saying 'QC Passed' implying its been tested...
> 
> SCAN's website is down so typically I cant look at refund policy / address


Normal the company will send a courier to your delivery address to pick it up, that's what all my previous returns have done but not too sure with scan.

Mine's perfect apart from that stupid one spec of dust, no dead pixels and no blb so would of kept it. I will be asking for a replacement as i've sold my other monitor so at the moment I don't have one. I will try up to 3 times with the replacement anymore than that is stupid. Such a shame. Would not suprise me if we both asked for returns and replacements and end up receiving each other's monitors :L

I can't get on scan either, keep me updated dude.


----------



## misiak

Hmm, but definitely it is not caused by monitor. Did you set g-sync correctly in control panel ? In any case, you are right DSR on 1080p (1.78x) with some MSAA look same than 1440p but with higher performance cost....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> I have a question. If I order the PG279Q I it can be connected at the same time with my second monitor for comparison?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question.


Sure, but depends on resolution of your old monitor. If you want to use in mirror mode and if it's 1080p then 279 will run also on 1080p which does not look good. If both are 1440p then it's not a problem.


----------



## Darylrese

Just did a price to send it back via DPD and if you can drop it off to them, its only £5 next day service. I love DPD. Shame my local depot is like 45mins drive...

The scan website is down but managed to get on the scan support website to fill in a returns message.

1080p 120hz upscaled to 1440p 120hz in games looks hardly any different honestly. For £700 its not worth the upgrade at all.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Mine's perfect apart from that stupid one spec of dust, no dead pixels and no blb so would of kept it. I will be asking for a replacement as i've sold my other monitor so at the moment I don't have one.


How have you spotted that tiny bit of dust? Have you been checking it with magnifying glass? I am asking seriously as I was struggling to see it on your screenshot even id it was zoomed in


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just did a price to send it back via DPD and if you can drop it off to them, its only £5 next day service. I love DPD. Shame my local depot is like 45mins drive...
> 
> The scan website is down but managed to get on the scan support website to fill in a returns message.
> 
> 1080p 120hz upscaled to 1440p 120hz in games looks hardly any different honestly. For £700 its not worth the upgrade at all.


I agree, and G-sync is also not so big deal as well. I like the bigger windy desktop at 1440p, but I think it is not worth 850 euro. Maybe I will stick with my old IPS until something really big come out. But I'm still tempted to try 279Q


----------



## Darylrese

Its
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> How have you spotted that tiny bit of dust? Have you been checking it with magnifying glass? I am asking seriously as I was struggling to see it on your screenshot even id it was zoomed in


No i'm not THAT fussy but I noticed it during normal use and once you notice it, you cannot live with it. Not when you just splashed out £700 on a new monitor.

Its hard to capture on a picture, especially with an iPhone camera!!


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its
> No i'm not THAT fussy but I noticed it during normal use and once you notice it, you cannot live with it. Not when you just splashed out £700 on a new monitor.
> 
> Its hard to capture on a picture, especially with an iPhone camera!!


I can understand you are upset because I would not like to have that on mine, even for half of price you paid for PG279Q. All I mean is how did you spotted it, I could not see it on phone screen and had to turn PC on to see it, it is really tiny, but it shouldn't be there. I must check my MG279Q once again I think.

By the way, that was a question to SELBYFTW, my mistake, but both of you got the same problem.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> I have a question. If I order the PG279Q I it can be connected at the same time with my second monitor for comparison?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question.


Yes of course you can. Just set it up as a second monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> I can understand you are upset because I would not like to have that on mine, even for half of price you paid for PG279Q. All I mean is how did you spotted it, I could not see it on phone screen and had to turn PC on to see it, it is really tiny, but it shouldn't be there. I must check my MG279Q once again I think.
> 
> By the way, that was a question to SELBYFTW, my mistake, but both of you got the same problem.


I noticed it when I loaded up google and could see a small black mark on the screen. I went to rub it off, but it didn't move and was under the panel.

I then noticed another smaller patch when posting on here, again with a white background.

I tried running a Dead Pixel program for 1 hour but it made no difference so I think it is dirt / dust under the panel.


----------



## griellwe

I know it shouldn't make any difference, but they made first batch of top monitor and it looks like they QC was on holiday that time. Unbeliveable


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> I know it shouldn't make any difference, but they made first batch of top monitor and it looks like they QC was on holiday that time. Unbeliveable


Seems so. I can't understand Asus management. If I would be a manager, I would make damn sure the first batch is perfect because all further sales will be affected by this... Dead pixels? Ok, it may happen. But DUST ???? The other side is, that it is AU Optronics who make ****ty panels, ASUS quality is top notch. Hope ASUS make some pressure on them because they harm their name.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems so. I can't understand Asus management. If I would be a manager, I would make damn sure the first batch is perfect because all further sales will be affected by this... Dead pixels? Ok, it may happen. But DUST ???? The other side is, that it is AU Optronics who make ****ty panels, ASUS quality is top notch. Hope ASUS make some pressure on them because they harm their name.


True but ASUS should have checked screens before selling them - at least first few batches, but it's all about money. As you said, I was gonna buy one, now I am not convinced and I may wait for new ACER XB1


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> I can understand you are upset because I would not like to have that on mine, even for half of price you paid for PG279Q. All I mean is how did you spotted it, I could not see it on phone screen and had to turn PC on to see it, it is really tiny, but it shouldn't be there. I must check my MG279Q once again I think.
> 
> By the way, that was a question to SELBYFTW, my mistake, but both of you got the same problem.


Umm to be honest in real life the dirt is plain to see. And once you've seen it once it's the first thing your eyes lock onto when the screen is on. I 'm honestly not that anal and wasn't even trying to find it on purpose, there were a few bits of dust on the screen which I was able to wipe away and this one just wouldn't come off. It's very hard to take a picture of it but trust me if you saw it in real life you'd understand.

I know you're not asking in a dickish way dude you're just wondering


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just did a price to send it back via DPD and if you can drop it off to them, its only £5 next day service. I love DPD. Shame my local depot is like 45mins drive....


Shouldn't they cover postage costs if item is faulty?


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Umm to be honest in real life the dirt is plain to see. And once you've seen it once it's the first thing your eyes lock onto when the screen is on. I 'm honestly not that anal and wasn't even trying to find it on purpose, there were a few bits of dust on the screen which I was able to wipe away and this one just wouldn't come off. It's very hard to take a picture of it but trust me if you saw it in real life you'd understand.
> 
> I know you're not asking in a dickish way dude you're just wondering


Yes, I have just asked because it seemed so small and hard to see.....but I went back home and checked my MG279Q once again .....guess what?







It is in top right corner very hard to see, and to be honest it does not really bother me as it is hard to see anyway. In your case I would send it back as it is just in middle of the screen, and as I said it should not be there even in much cheaper monitor.

I am just thinking, as my MG279 is only 2 months old, is it still a good reason to rise a RMA with ASUS.


----------



## Pereb

If your monitor is good other than a barely noticeable dirt spot in a corner, don't send it back, you could get something much worse in return.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If your monitor is good other than a barely noticeable dirt spot in a corner, don't send it back, you could get something much worse in return.


I am not going to, I just wonder if defect like that is covered by manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Benny89

Hehe, perfect: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42B6RzyTlFE


----------



## Pereb

Doesn't even have my picture that shows yellow whites on half the screen. pls


----------



## joshpsp1

Here's a short video of a black back drop to show any bleeding.


----------



## iLeakStuff

I asked before but didnt get any answers and I have difficulty picking one









What would you pick if you had the hardware to run both displays at the rated Hz:

Acer XB271HK: IPS 3840 x 2160, 75Hz
Asus PG279Q: IPS 2560 x 1440, 165Hz

Both G-sync. Mostly gaming usage


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I asked before but didnt get any answers and I have difficulty picking one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you pick if you had the hardware to run both displays at the rated Hz:
> 
> Acer XB271HK: IPS 3840 x 2160, 75Hz
> Asus PG279Q: IPS 2560 x 1440, 165Hz
> 
> Both G-sync. Mostly gaming usage


I would pick 1440p as I consider it sweet resolution spot. 4K is still exotic, need super GPU power that you have to maintain.

Of course that is personal preferance.

Also 1440p if you can get good one without issues


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I asked before but didnt get any answers and I have difficulty picking one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you pick if you had the hardware to run both displays at the rated Hz:
> 
> Acer XB271HK: IPS 3840 x 2160, 75Hz
> Asus PG279Q: IPS 2560 x 1440, 165Hz
> 
> Both G-sync. Mostly gaming usage


i'd pick the PG279Q because im already used to the 144hz+ . going back to 75hz is a PITA. right now, i'd pick 1440p over 4K anyways because 4K scaling on other software is just not that great yet, like windows is scaling fine but some popup windows are damn pixelated etc. 1440p is working perfect and 144hz and more is just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Its
> No i'm not THAT fussy but I noticed it during normal use and once you notice it, you cannot live with it. Not when you just splashed out £700 on a new monitor.
> 
> Its hard to capture on a picture, especially with an iPhone camera!!


No its actually not... at least with the iphone 6 camera it isnt...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Another example of how dust looks:
> 
> 
> 
> Find the word "Antworten" and look straight above the letter "t" in that word. That is dust uder the coating.


Voila!


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would pick 1440p as I consider it sweet resolution spot. 4K is still exotic, need super GPU power that you have to maintain.
> 
> Of course that is personal preferance.
> 
> Also 1440p if you can get good one without issues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> i'd pick the PG279Q because im already used to the 144hz+ . going back to 75hz is a PITA. right now, i'd pick 1440p over 4K anyways because 4K scaling on other software is just not that great yet, like windows is scaling fine but some popup windows are damn pixelated etc. 1440p is working perfect and 144hz and more is just pure awesomeness.


Thanks for the replies, I appriciate it. I have personally never used a 144Hz display before so I have very little context on what visual improvements I would have over a 60Hz/75Hz display.
My understanding though is that because the Acer 4K display got G-Sync it makes up a little for the lacking Hz vs the Asus making it smooth too?

Secondly, isnt the ppi extremely little with a 1440p across 27" display? I have used a lot of 17" 1080p notebooks and I think those have actually higher ppi than the PG279Q making me wonder if its just as crisp as the notebook displays?
Or doesnt the ppi count?


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hehe, perfect: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42B6RzyTlFE


Thinking of buying PG278Q now, but...they are not faults free as well, dust and dead pixels reported as well, and no IPS.....oh dear....Wait for Acer XB1? It is going to be the same screen anyway, isn't it?


----------



## Stars

Just wait for 271 and new Dell Gsync. Then decide. Dell should out by early november, 271 late november/early Dec.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I appriciate it. I have personally never used a 144Hz display before so I have very little context on what visual improvements I would have over a 60Hz/75Hz display.
> My understanding though is that because the Acer 4K display got G-Sync it makes up a little for the lacking Hz vs the Asus making it smooth too?
> 
> Secondly, isnt the ppi extremely little with a 1440p across 27" display? I have used a lot of 17" 1080p notebooks and I think those have actually higher ppi than the PG279Q making me wonder if its just as crisp as the notebook displays?
> Or doesnt the ppi count?


I got 144hz monitor now and love it, once you had it you dont want to go back to 60Hz, same as w ith IPS vs TN etc. 144Hz looks so good comparing to 60Hz, even if you can keep refreshing rate at 100Hz it still makes a big difference.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Just wait for 271 and new Dell Gsync. Then decide. Dell should out by early november, 271 late november/early Dec.


Prefer ASUS design to Acer, but it is all about quality now, but I have read reports that Acer has same issues as Asus


----------



## Darylrese

So nowhere will insure a PC monitor in transit so i think i might tell SCAN about the problem with this monitor and see if they will get it collected for me instead.

I'm guessing they are going to be super busy tomorrow though as their website has gone done today so no-one can place orders online.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> I got 144hz monitor now and love it, once you had it you dont want to go back to 60Hz, same as w ith IPS vs TN etc. 144Hz looks so good comparing to 60Hz, even if you can keep refreshing rate at 100Hz it still makes a big difference.


Could you explain exactly how you notice the difference with your own eyes?


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*


This picture looks epic dude.







The furniture and stuff in the background looks like 1880 and then there is something from the future standing on the table









Pretty cool







Not saying the furniture sucks, I do like the natural look. With all the cheap ikea stuff everyone has, I do appreciate the natural look for a change.. Plus it looks like its gonna last for the next 100 years, unlike all the cheap stuff ppl normally have.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Could you explain exactly how you notice the difference with your own eyes?


What do you mean? Should I notice the difference in refreshing rate with somebody else eyes or you mean that I should not see any difference between 60Hz and 144Hz at all?


----------



## Darylrese

60hz vs 120hz / 144hz is night and day difference. I cant go back to 60hz. You notice a big difference. The motion feels more fluid and it just gives a smooth feeling overall.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> What do you mean? Should I notice the difference in refreshing rate with somebody else eyes or you mean that I should not see any difference between 60Hz and 144Hz at all?


I meant if you could describe the difference HOW you notice it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 60hz vs 120hz / 144hz is night and day difference. I cant go back to 60hz. You notice a big difference. The motion feels more fluid and it just gives a smooth feeling overall.


While moving the mouse and using windows?
In games? In everything you do, or quick movements mostly? or just certain games genres?


----------



## Luxer

Just moving your mouse on the desktop at 144hz is much more smooth than 60hz.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep even mouse movement is much smoother with 120hz / 144hz


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep even mouse movement is much smoother with 120hz / 144hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Just moving your mouse on the desktop at 144hz is much more smooth than 60hz.


Well, saying that, I can't even look at the desktop if it is at 60Hz now, it makes me sick









iLeak Stuff - are you taking a piss now, aren't you?


----------



## Darylrese

Oh dear SCAN have just increased the price of the monitor to £717.92...


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh dear SCAN have just increased the price of the monitor to £717.92...


It was increased yesterday.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> It was increased yesterday.


But i purchased it yesterday and had it delivered today for £698?

Oh well either way im guessing quality control on this monitor is going to suck so not worth the £


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh dear SCAN have just increased the price of the monitor to £717.92...


They did it yesterday


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> 
> 
> This picture looks epic dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The furniture and stuff in the background looks like 1880 and then there is something from the future standing on the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying the furniture sucks, I do like the natural look. With all the cheap ikea stuff everyone has, I do appreciate the natural look for a change.. Plus it looks like its gonna last for the next 100 years, unlike all the cheap stuff ppl normally have.


Hey I am the exact opposite...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh dear SCAN have just increased the price of the monitor to £717.92...
> 
> 
> 
> They did it yesterday
Click to expand...

They probably decided to charge for the inevitable return of the monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> They probably decided to charge for the inevitable return of the monitor.


Your probably right.

Do you think they will take it back as faulty? I'm just worried they will see it as an acceptable issue and refuse to refund


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your probably right.
> 
> Do you think they will take it back as faulty? I'm just worried they will see it as an acceptable issue and refuse to refund


That is the most likely scenario.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Your probably right.
> 
> Do you think they will take it back as faulty? I'm just worried they will see it as an acceptable issue and refuse to refund


Bought an acer predator xb270hu from SCAN on launch and it had bad bleed.
Got them to RMA it.
They gave me a link to arrange dropping off at UPS but I needed it collected so just changed the order online to collect.
Did this at 8.30am and collected by 9.00am same day (lucky guy was in area when his order came through).
They paid for the return but said they couldn't see the fault (gee I must have been lying lol) and deducted £10 off refund.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Bought an acer predator xb270hu from SCAN on launch and it had bad bleed.
> Got them to RMA it.
> They gave me a link to arrange dropping off at UPS but I needed it collected so just changed the order online to collect.
> Did this at 8.30am and collected by 9.00am same day (lucky guy was in area when his order came through).
> They paid for the return but said they couldn't see the fault (gee I must have been lying lol) and deducted £10 off refund.


Useful to know, thanks. Have bought a lot of stuff from SCAN but never had to RMA anything to them.

This box is huge so i don't want to risk sending it back off my own back in case it gets damaged. Will have to speak to their returns department tomorrow and see what they say. I hope they can see why 2 bits of dirt behind the screen is not acceptable for a £700 monitor.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Useful to know, thanks. Have bought a lot of stuff from SCAN but never had to RMA anything to them.
> 
> This box is huge so i don't want to risk sending it back off my own back in case it gets damaged. Will have to speak to their returns department tomorrow and see what they say. I hope they can see why 2 bits of dirt behind the screen is not acceptable for a £700 monitor.


I spoke with SCAN customer service the other day and you have 14 days to return the item. True, but according to law, it is only the case if item is in unused condition. So i am not sure what is their policy regarding dust etc. Hopefuly we will hear some feedback of guys who returned it and got refund or replacement.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Went over it with a magnifying glass...


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> This picture looks epic dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The furniture and stuff in the background looks like 1880 and then there is something from the future standing on the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying the furniture sucks, I do like the natural look. With all the cheap ikea stuff everyone has, I do appreciate the natural look for a change.. Plus it looks like its gonna last for the next 100 years, unlike all the cheap stuff ppl normally have.


Lol believe it or not my place is really modern, just that picture makes it looks like old wood but I take alot of pride in my place! Thanks for noticing the little details though


----------



## Darylrese

Yeh I was thinking I'll probably get a refund but not sure if I should try a replacement just incase. The fact me and selbyftw both got the same issue on the same monitor from same supplier doesn't give me a great deal of hope.

Overclockers are including a pixel garentee with theirs so I might have to pay the extra £40 and do that instead. At least that way you are garenteed a perfect one eventually!!

So someone has got a perfect ASUS PG279Q?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeh I was thinking I'll probably get a refund but not sure if I should try a replacement just incase. The fact me and selbyftw both got the same issue on the same monitor from same supplier doesn't give me a great deal of hope.
> 
> Overclockers are including a pixel garentee with theirs so I might have to pay the extra £40 and do that instead. At least that way you are garenteed a perfect one eventually!!
> 
> So someone has got a perfect ASUS PG279Q?


Dont know what perfect looks like but mine as many others has no faults other than the typical IPS glow that will be across all the panels. Lots of people are happy with it, lots have even posted they are happy. Unfortunately people seem to pass over those and hear the same 4-5 people going in circles crying about problems. Often without even have owned the monitor, others have of course been not so lucky. When mine arrived i went over it up close across RGB and white and could find no dirt, dust or broken pixels. Its up on the wall mount and i have been playing nonstop since i got it.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Dont know what perfect looks like but mine as many others has no faults other than the typical IPS glow that will be across all the panels.


Could you upload some photos please?


----------



## joshpsp1

Here's another video of my monitor. I did 3 run throughs of the Metro 2033 Redux benchmark. The bleeding is noticeable when viewing the benchmark normally but the camera seems to be making it seem worse than it really is.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> Could you upload some photos please?


Rough and ready youtube will probably be the easiest. Just uploading now.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Here's another video of my monitor. I did 3 run throughs of the Metro 2033 Redux benchmark. The bleeding is noticeable when viewing the benchmark normally but the camera seems to be making it seem worse than it really is.


Mine also had a fair amount of back light bleed but it's not really a huge issue for me. Perfect to me is no dead pixels and no dirt in the panel!


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Mine also had a fair amount of back light bleed but it's not really a huge issue for me. Perfect to me is no dead pixels and no dirt in the panel!


Agreed. Mine has no dead pixels or dirt either and the bleeding it has is definitely manageable for me. Doubt I'll return it, will be able to test more games when I get the rest of my parts meaning I wont be stuck at 1080 60hz.


----------



## timd78

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griellwe*
> 
> Could you upload some photos please?


Ok here you go. Here is my PG279Q as the centre landscape screen and my AOC 25 inch 2550x1440 portrait monitor as comparison.

Apologies for my breathing as i was holding the camera close lol.

I tried to pan around to show how the glow shifts on all monitors, it is slightly less obvious to the human eye than the camera i would say but in general it gives a good impression. Personally i think the AOC has substantially more glow than the ASUS but it is still a nice monitor and once you have any content other than solid black it just doesnt show.

You can see when i load a movie that the glows level is far lower than the minimum black level of the movie. With normal desktops even with star backgrounds due to this floor the glow is not obvious.

Make of that what you will. Apologies for the quality and minimum effort but i think it conveys the general feel of things.


----------



## timd78

And the reason my wires were not all wrapped is i am waiting on some longer ones so i can pin them back against the wall more !


----------



## Goofy Flow

Nobody has encountered the problem of pixel inversion?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Nobody has encountered the problem of pixel inversion?


I've noticed it when i first turned on the monitor but it went away within a few minutes. Haven't seen it since then. And even then, I had to get close to the monitor to see it. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> O


WOW, your monitor doesn't have yellow spots? Are my eyes lie to me?


----------



## timd78

No the glow is white. My old dell had corner glow that was a tiny bit yellow but not these.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> WOW, your monitor doesn't have yellow spots? Are my eyes lie to me?


His monitor is indeed fine sample so I am happy for him







But video was taken in room with lights around (it was not in total dark) so you won't notice bleed/glow that much. Also note that light in video seem to be yellowish so it also makes bleed hard/impossible to spot.

So we would have to see it in total dark to check bleed, but anyway- very good monitor! I am glad you got good one timd78


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> His monitor is indeed fine sample so I am happy for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But video was taken in room with lights around (it was not in total dark) so you won't notice bleed/glow that much. Also note that light in video seem to be yellowish so it also makes bleed hard/impossible to spot.
> 
> So we would have to see it in total dark to check bleed, but anyway- very good monitor! I am glad you got good one timd78


Thanks.

Well that was my Bias lighting so i always play with some lights but you can take my word that the glow is white and is not masked by the colour nor does it show up much more in pitch black, its lit by a hue led strip so i can run different colours i just find orange the nicest for low light.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Well that was my Bias lighting so i always play with some lights but you can take my word that the glow is white and is not masked by the colour nor does it show up much more in pitch black, its lit by a hue led strip so i can run different colours i just find orange the nicest for low light.


Sure mate, I belive and glad that you won lottery







Mine will be here in 3-4 days so I am both excited (been waiting for this monitor for months!) and terrified by possible dead pixels/dust.

I don't mind IPS glow becasue that is normal for IPS but I won't tolerate yellow bleed or dead pixels/dust. I could maybe life with some small dust away from screen centre but nothing more.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure mate, I belive and glad that you won lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be here in 3-4 days so I am both excited (been waiting for this monitor for months!) and terrified by possible dead pixels/dust.
> 
> I don't mind IPS glow becasue that is normal for IPS but I won't tolerate yellow bleed or dead pixels/dust. I could maybe life with some small dust away from screen centre but nothing more.


Yeah same i was prepared to live with some tiny dust away from the centre and was in dread when inspecting it every time i saw a bit of dust but thankfully they all brushed away







Whats odd is that mine did not have a QC sticker so i wonder if the first batch that went out was comprised of some early production units mixed with the main production run and i wonder if mine is from the main run that didn't get the "extra" QC work.


----------



## timd78

Here is an odd thing i wasn't expecting though. I run my desktop at 120hz so the graphics card down clocks but when the desktop reverts to 165hz for some reason i can instantly tell its at the higher refresh rate and it feels a bit more pleasant.

For me the ULMB is more of a gimmick than the 165z for this panel as the ULMB has clear motion ghosting not to dissimilar to a monitor in 3d mode.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Yeah same i was prepared to live with some tiny dust away from the centre and was in dread when inspecting it every time i saw a bit of dust but thankfully they all brushed away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats odd is that mine did not have a QC sticker so i wonder if the first batch that went out was comprised of some early production units mixed with the main production run and i wonder if mine is from the main run that didn't get the "extra" QC work.


Since I am getting monitor from first batch that comes to my country I also hope that I dodged faulty first EU batch. I need only this monistor to be monitor safe for at least next 3-4 years







so it is important investment to be succsesful


----------



## Lourad

It seems to me by reading this thread that the monitors with the qc stickers are more likely the ones that are known to have something wrong then sent for additional qc check and passed. And the monitors without the qc stickers are deemed good from the first qc check and more likely to be the lottery winners.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> It seems to me by reading this thread that the monitors with the qc stickers are more likely the ones that are known to have something wrong then sent for additional qc check and passed. And the monitors without the qc stickers are deemed good from the first qc check and more likely to be the lottery winners.


A reasonable claim but I think that's been dismissed already. Mine had no sticker and has some bleeding but no dead pixels.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> It seems to me by reading this thread that the monitors with the qc stickers are more likely the ones that are known to have something wrong then sent for additional qc check and passed. And the monitors without the qc stickers are deemed good from the first qc check and more likely to be the lottery winners.


That's quite a bit of interpolation on your part based on a very small sample size.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> That's quite a bit of interpolation on your part based on a very small sample size.


Agreed. Quality seems better than the Acer but the issues are not gone and will never be gone.


----------



## Pragmatist

As I mentioned previously my PG279Q came in a box with the QC sticker. I don't have any dead pixels nor do I have any dirt in the panel, just some minor bleed on two corners.


----------



## brun019822

Does anyone know the us release date is?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> Does anyone know the us release date is?


No rumours let alone a confirmed date.


----------



## Pragmatist

So, I think I just came across a bug either on the Nvidia software, or the panel LED. G-Sync is activated in normal desktop usage, because the LED is red atm. It only turns off if I deactivate G-sync manually in the Nvidia G-sync settings. I remember it being active when in-game only previously. I'm using the latest Nvidia driver (358.50). Has anyone else noticed this happening?


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> So, I think I just came across a bug either on the Nvidia software, or the panel LED. G-Sync is activated in normal desktop usage, because the LED is red atm. It only turns off if I deactivate G-sync manually in the Nvidia G-sync settings. I remember it being active when in-game only previously. I'm using the latest Nvidia driver (358.50). Have anyone else noticed this happening?


That's by design now. I forget which driver introduced it but gsync is enabled at all times now. The only way to disable it is to manually turn it off from the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> That's by design now. I forget which driver introduced it but gsync is enabled at all times now. The only way to disable it is to manually turn it off from the Nvidia control panel.


Oh, that's good to know. Thanks!

Yeah, must be a driver issue.

However, sometimes it only turns on while in-game and other times it's on all the time which is wierd. I hope they sort it out to be consistent whether it's on all the time, or just active in-games.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Oh, that's good to know. Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, must be a driver issue.
> 
> However, sometimes it only turns on while in-game and other times it's on all the time which is wierd. I hope they sort it out to be consistent whether it's on all the time, or just active in-games.


Actually, I'm not sure Nvidia will actually fix this, as I read that they purposely made it like this. Whether or not that's still true, I don't know, but last I read, Nvidia doesn't plan on fixing this and it's as by design now.

Also, I'm still using the TN Rog Swift, so not sure if that matters or not. But I imagine the behavior would be the same across both the IPS and TN Rog Swift's.

As for me, my red LED light is on all the time. It never turns off unless I manually turn it off.


----------



## jincuteguy

So where can you buy this monitor right now? I only see the FreeSync version on Amazon, not the Gsync one.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure Nvidia will actually fix this, as I read that they purposely made it like this. Whether or not that's still true, I don't know, but last I read, Nvidia doesn't plan on fixing this and it's as by design now.
> 
> Also, I'm still using the TN Rog Swift, so not sure if that matters or not. But I imagine the behavior would be the same across both the IPS and TN Rog Swift's.
> 
> As for me, my red LED light is on all the time. It never turns off unless I manually turn it off.


Interesting. But shouldn't the g-sync module being active 24/7 increase the heat?


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Interesting, but shouldn't the g-sync module being active 24/7 increase the heat?


No clue if there is increased heat. Mine seems relatively cool and is not hot. It's more like lukewarm.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So where can you buy this monitor right now? I only see the FreeSync version on Amazon, not the Gsync one.


Depends on your location.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> No clue if there is increased heat. Mine seems relatively cool and is not hot. It's more like lukewarm.


Alright then. Thanks for the info, dude. I'm just being cautious, because it isn't a cheap monitor and I plan to have it until DP 1.3 at least.

Gave you a +rep.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Alright then. Thanks for the info, dude. I'm just being cautious, because it isn't a cheap monitor and I plan to have it until DP 1.3 at least.
> 
> Gave you a +rep.


Thanks for the rep.







Yup, definitely not cheap monitor and doesn't hurt to be cautious.


----------



## toncij

So, can anyone who owned both compare them? TN and IPS now in regard to speed?







Really interested...


----------



## misiak

Guys who have 279, can someone test pixel inversion? Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present. Thx.


----------



## Darylrese

Good to hear some people are getting good monitors here with only a small amount of backlight bleed.

I think the first batch here in the UK might be a bit hit and miss, I don't know that I want to risk getting a replacement from the same supplier.

I'm going to speak to them when they open in 20 minutes to find out if I can RMA it. Will probably get refund and have a think


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Depends on your location.


so what locations have them?


----------



## Darylrese

United KIngdom have them...at a price!!

Scan Computers and Overlcockers. Price keeps going up though.

UPDATE: I have spoken to supplier and they have arranged for it to be RMA'd after sending them a picture of the dirt.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Good to hear some people are getting good monitors here with only a small amount of backlight bleed.
> 
> I think the first batch here in the UK might be a bit hit and miss, I don't know that I want to risk getting a replacement from the same supplier.
> 
> I'm going to speak to them when they open in 20 minutes to find out if I can RMA it. Will probably get refund and have a think


Probably yes, it seems it's not a good idea to be an early adopter for any Asus monitors. Being one of the first who got Asus' MG279Q and it had multiple issues. My PG278Q was fine as I waited for some time before getting it.

I have decided to keep my PG279Q, if it turns out there will be a better chance with QC in the future with these monitors I will try again and if I get a good one I'll sell my old one. I am going to work from home for most of November and I just cannot wait anymore.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Is there any news/rumor of a glossy 4K G-Sync panel to be released by any manufacturer?

P.S. This seems like a pertinent thread to ask this question. My apologies if it's off-topic.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys who have 279, can someone test pixel inversion? Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present. Thx.


Nothing on mine.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I think the first batch here in the UK might be a bit hit and miss, I don't know that I want to risk getting a replacement from the same supplier.
> 
> I'm going to speak to them when they open in 20 minutes to find out if I can RMA it. Will probably get refund and have a think


Bought mine on same day from same supplier, SCAN UK. There are def good ones.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> So, I think I just came across a bug either on the Nvidia software, or the panel LED. G-Sync is activated in normal desktop usage, because the LED is red atm. It only turns off if I deactivate G-sync manually in the Nvidia G-sync settings. I remember it being active when in-game only previously. I'm using the latest Nvidia driver (358.50). Has anyone else noticed this happening?


Try this link
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798
Nvidia have a 'secret' driver to sort gSync problems.
Can always revert if no difference.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Bought mine on same day from same supplier, SCAN UK. There are def good ones.


Oh ok, good to know.

Don't know what to do now!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Nothing on mine.


Thx, seems it is definitely resolved on PG279Q. Now only to get a good price. They are still not available in Slovakia :-/


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh ok, good to know.
> 
> Don't know what to do now!


If you like everything else apart from the fault then maybe talk to them.
If it doesn't meet your expectations (without the dirt) then return via online and rebate. Worst case scenario is you will be charged a tenner.
Still unsure, report fault and arrange collection next weekend.
Don't keep it if it bugs you everytime its switched on.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> If you like everything else apart from the fault then maybe talk to them.
> If it doesn't meet your expectations (without the dirt) then return via online and rebate. Worst case scenario is you will be charged a tenner.
> Still unsure, report fault and arrange collection next weekend.
> Don't keep it if it bugs you everytime its switched on.


Yeah man i'll ship it and then speak to them and make a decision.

I want to know why GTA 5 and a few other games were really stuttering on the monitor, but when I switched back to my 24020T it was silky smooth again. The LED on the monitor turned white whenever I played it, not sure if that indicates a feature is activated?

I tried it with GSync enabled and disabled in the NVidia control panel and it made no difference.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah man i'll ship it and then speak to them and make a decision.
> 
> I want to know why GTA 5 and a few other games were really stuttering on the monitor, but when I switched back to my 24020T it was silky smooth again. The LED on the monitor turned white whenever I played it, not sure if that indicates a feature is activated?
> 
> I tried it with GSync enabled and disabled in the NVidia control panel and it made no difference.


Don't know, for me GTA5 works buttery smooth. But some other games as well sa Unigine benchmark have problems with g-sync. It stutters like hell. Don't know what is it.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys who have 279, can someone test pixel inversion? Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present. Thx.


Looks grey when moving to me.


----------



## Goofy Flow

There is another test from lagom, simply to test, just scroll the page and if the pixel inversion is present, when the pattern is grey the pixel inversion came off, much visible on the taskbar.
Let me know!

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> so what locations have them?


Pretty much Europe only currently.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I want to know why GTA 5 and a few other games were really stuttering on the monitor, but when I switched back to my 24020T it was silky smooth again. The LED on the monitor turned white whenever I played it, not sure if that indicates a feature is activated?
> 
> I tried it with GSync enabled and disabled in the NVidia control panel and it made no difference.


LED
WHITE = ON
AMBER = Standby/No signal
OFF = OFF (lol)
RED = G-SYNC
YELLOW = ULMB

What card you got?
I have a GTX 980 ti and it handles everything I've thrown at it

LED white means nothing else is on.
You want a red LED
Check Nvidia control setting to see if G-SYNC is ON


----------



## griellwe

Looks like due to high PG279 returns SCAN.CO.UK decided to shut the site and pack the business up


----------



## Darylrese

Has their website gone down AGAIN? lol Someones in trouble!!


----------



## griellwe

Yep, down since 11 oclock at least


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> LED
> WHITE = ON
> AMBER = Standby/No signal
> OFF = OFF (lol)
> RED = G-SYNC
> YELLOW = ULMB
> 
> What card you got?
> I have a GTX 980 ti and it handles everything I've thrown at it
> 
> LED white means nothing else is on.
> You want a red LED
> Check Nvidia control setting to see if G-SYNC is ON


EVGA SC 980 SLI so shouldn't be an issue









I'm pretty sure the LED was red on desktop and white in games but I might be wrong. Thanks for the info that's really informative


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the LED was red on desktop and white in games but I might be wrong. Thanks for the info that's really informative


Its in the manual on the disk
SCAN back up


----------



## Darylrese

SCAN still not working for me.

I didn't open the disk or manual. I was running it as a generic monitor in device manager...maybe that caused some issue.

Heck...who even has a DVD-RW anymore anyway lol


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> SCAN still not working for me.
> 
> I didn't open the disk or manual. I was running it as a generic monitor in device manager...maybe that caused some issue


Got SCAN UK page open now..
The disk also has the driver.
Update through your Device Manager.. usual way


----------



## Darylrese

Fair enough, not resolving for me but don't need to get on there anyway.

Yeah I guessed it did, but I don't have a disk drive. I have a USB one here at work but its all boxed back up now ready to go back to SCAN.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Try this link
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798
> Nvidia have a 'secret' driver to sort gSync problems.
> Can always revert if no difference.


Thanks, going to try it out now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Bought mine on same day from same supplier, SCAN UK. There are def good ones.


When is your 279Q made? Mine is made September 2015.


----------



## Muleman

September 2015 SCAN UK


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> There is another test from lagom, simply to test, just scroll the page and if the pixel inversion is present, when the pattern is grey the pixel inversion came off, much visible on the taskbar.
> Let me know!
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern


How does this work ? What do you mean visible on taskbar? For me, nothings is changing, only that image in the browser. Image 1 is green and 4b is flickering. If I scroll vertically, it's solid. For me those inversion is there only if move horizontally...


----------



## Muleman

*Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q Non Glare Coating Daytime*

Just to give an indication of the Non Glare Coating when using during daylight hours.
Simple darkish desktop wallpaper with a window directly opposite the screen.






Same again with a slightly lighter desktop wallpaper


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> *Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q Non Glare Coating Daytime*
> 
> Just to give an indication of the Non Glare Coating when using during daylight hours.
> Simple darkish desktop wallpaper with a window directly opposite the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same again with a slightly lighter desktop wallpaper


Hey man, saw you have the witcher 3, I have a pretty decent rig (msi 980ti,6700k ect) but for me this game seems really stuttery even with this new monitor, every other game I have feels so smooth, I max everything out at ultra and have hairworks pushed up to full to, i get around 40-60 fps mark with everything like that but even with g sync It stills seems to stutter, I don't think it's the module or my hardware I think something in game options or control panel options is causing it, do you have any similar issues?


----------



## Metros

What is this disc you are going on about with the monitor.


----------



## Muleman

*The Witcher 3 @ 144hz G-Sync ON*

Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q 165hz IPS and G-SYNC
Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
DRIVER: 358.50-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql

Footage recorded in dimmed room during daylight hours
Stock settings on monitor
Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What is this disc you are going on about with the monitor.


The disc I am going on about is supplied with the monitor. It has the Windows monitor driver, manual and Nvidia video card drivers.
The Nvidia drivers are out of date so download latest obviously


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> *The Witcher 3 @ 144hz G-Sync ON*
> 
> Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q 165hz IPS and G-SYNC
> Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
> DRIVER: 358.50-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql
> 
> Footage recorded in dimmed room during daylight hours
> Stock settings on monitor
> Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings


omg look awesome...no bleeding and other issues? can u give me your impressions about 165hz?


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hey man, saw you have the witcher 3, I have a pretty decent rig (msi 980ti,6700k ect) but for me this game seems really stuttery even with this new monitor, every other game I have feels so smooth, I max everything out at ultra and have hairworks pushed up to full to, i get around 40-60 fps mark with everything like that but even with g sync It stills seems to stutter, I don't think it's the module or my hardware I think something in game options or control panel options is causing it, do you have any similar issues?


Runs real smooth.
To be honest I just used the Nvidia Ge Force Experience optimal settings.
Make sure its fullscreen.
There is quite a bit on the web about The Witcher 3 and G-Sync problems. Quite a few have to turn GSync off. Have you tried these drivers..
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798


----------



## Muleman

*Grand Theft Auto V @ 144hz*
Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q 165hz IPS and G-SYNC
Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
DRIVER: 358.50-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql
Footage recorded in dimmed room during daylight hours
Stock settings on monitor
Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL setting


----------



## Waro

Whats your experience with IPS glow? More than average?


----------



## Piospi

Very nice videos, but try to get a faster actions games - GTA V - driving with car, CSGO - quick actions, quick moving the mouse


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> omg look awesome...no bleeding and other issues? can u give me your impressions about 165hz?


Just trying a few titles at 144 first. Will post again later


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Whats your experience with IPS glow? More than average?


Was unlucky with 4 Acer gsync ips's
Not noticed any glow during gameplay yet


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> *The Witcher 3 @ 144hz G-Sync ON*
> 
> Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q 165hz IPS and G-SYNC
> Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
> DRIVER: 358.50-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql
> 
> Footage recorded in dimmed room during daylight hours
> Stock settings on monitor
> Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings


Looks nice doesn't it.. Same as my XB270HU.. The biggest change for me was the much better colours, coming from a 23" 1080p, 120Hz, TN monitor (LG W2363D).. G-sync also works wonders, no more messing with v-sync and tearing etc, all games feel and look super smooth.. Together with a 980Ti this panel is a real nice setup to play PC games on..

I very much doubt anyone can tell the difference between 144 and 165Hz, but it's always nice to have a few more Hz..


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Very nice videos, but try to get a faster actions games - GTA V - driving with car, CSGO - quick actions, quick moving the mouse


it was a quick couple of vids trying to use the mouse, keyboard and phone. only 2 hands lol
I'll set something better up later and blast few some Alien Isolation, F1, CS and gta v driving.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> The disc I am going on about is supplied with the monitor. It has the Windows monitor driver, manual and Nvidia video card drivers.
> The Nvidia drivers are out of date so download latest obviously


Could I ask, what is a Windows monitor driver used for, never seen anyone say about it. I know it is about updating but I have never seen anything about updating to the latest monitor driver.

It was used for old monitors, did not know it was still used


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> it was a quick couple of vids trying to use the mouse, keyboard and phone. only 2 hands lol
> I'll set something better up later and blast few some Alien Isolation, F1, CS and gta v driving.


I have major input lag with G-Sync at 60hz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Looks nice doesn't it.. Same as my XB270HU.. The biggest change for me was the much better colours, coming from a 23" 1080p, 120Hz, TN monitor (LG W2363D).. G-sync also works wonders, no more messing with v-sync and tearing etc, all games feel and look super smooth.. Together with a 980Ti this panel is a real nice setup to play PC games on..
> 
> I very much doubt anyone can tell the difference between 144 and 165Hz, but it's always nice to have a few more Hz..


you basing this comment on that video? 'cause if you are, then you are not serious, are you?


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could I ask, what is a Windows monitor driver used for, never seen anyone say about it. I know it is about updating but I have never seen anything about updating to the latest monitor driver.
> It was used for old monitors, did not know it was still used


Sure. You probably already know that Windows tends to just auto select a one for all plug and play monitor driver when any new monitor is connected.
In Device Manager this is listed as the Generic Driver
However, Samsung, Acer and a few other players supply a specific driver for their recent monitors. Once installed your device manager reports the exact name and model and uses the drivers that the manufacturer recommends rather than their 'all for one'.
Samsung tech support once told me that, if available, installing it could provide a wider range of display resolutions and occasionally open extra options within windows.
Asus supply the exact driver on the disc provided and I suppose with new tech it does no harm to install it..


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could I ask, what is a Windows monitor driver used for, never seen anyone say about it. I know it is about updating but I have never seen anything about updating to the latest monitor driver.
> 
> It was used for old monitors, did not know it was still used


Yeah, it's just like Muleman explained. I have personally not seen any difference between the generic driver and the Asus driver, but I'm just your regular gamer.


----------



## selbyftw

Hey mate, thanks very much for your idea. Didn't know there was such thing as nvidia optimised settings, I switched these on, it was pretty much the same settings as I already had but It changed foilage visabilty range down from ultra to high, when I then went into game low and behold no more stutter lol. Must of been pushing my gfx just a tiny tiny bit too high! Thanks again!


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Runs real smooth.
> To be honest I just used the Nvidia Ge Force Experience optimal settings.
> Make sure its fullscreen.
> There is quite a bit on the web about The Witcher 3 and G-Sync problems. Quite a few have to turn GSync off. Have you tried these drivers..
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798


Hey mate, thanks very much for your idea. Didn't know there was such thing as nvidia optimised settings, I switched these on, it was pretty much the same settings as I already had but It changed foilage visabilty range down from ultra to high, when I then went into game low and behold no more stutter lol. Must of been pushing my gfx just a tiny tiny bit too high! Thanks again!


----------



## Pragmatist

@Muleman.

Is there a list somewhere with games that doesn't support G-Sync? I want to make sure I don't send back a perfectly good monitor which I think I have other than issues with G-Sync.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Just got my monitor is it awesome! It does have some problems though:

- I have a small spec of dust (Maybe dead pixel?) at the top of the panel which I can totally live with.

- There is some distracting bleed near the top right corner.

- Glow in the bottom right corner is pretty severe.

Undecided as to whether I'm going to send it back at the moment, but I probably will. I know for sure that I want another one of these though.

Pictures (sorry for potato iPhone 4):





Bleed:


Had to use a magnifying glass. It's right near the bezel:


Alien:


Bioshock:


CSGO:


Brightess is at 80. Using racing mode and default colours. Anyone have any settings recommendations?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto V @ 144hz*
> Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q 165hz IPS and G-SYNC
> Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
> DRIVER: 358.50-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql
> Footage recorded in dimmed room during daylight hours
> Stock settings on monitor
> Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL setting


I've noticed you are using controller. I suppose panning is much smoother with controller than with a mouse, right ? This is a pain with G-sync that if framerate is bellow 60, the mouse start to be choppy. With controller it is usually much better.

Btw, one question - it's an IPS panel so I guess there is no gama / color shift if you look at the monitor from your default sitting position, right ? This is a problem with TN panel. About that glow in bottom right corner - can you see it when playing in dark room some dark games with a naked eye ? Hopefully it is visible from an angle.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I have major input lag with G-Sync at 60hz.


Sure, because your monitor is refreshing only at 60Hz. And the lower you go the bigger the input lag will be. So you have no tearing up to 35Hz, but the input lag will be very obvious... In any case G-sync input lag on 60Hz is a bit better than v-sync on 60Hz







G-sync is really useful if you can maintain at least 70FPS+.


----------



## timd78

For reference i have replaced the display port cable with a 3m CSL cable from amazon and 165hz still runs fine. Was worried about how hard the cable was being pushed as to if i could go to 3m.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hey mate, thanks very much for your idea. Didn't know there was such thing as nvidia optimised settings, I switched these on, it was pretty much the same settings as I already had but It changed foilage visabilty range down from ultra to high, when I then went into game low and behold no more stutter lol. Must of been pushing my gfx just a tiny tiny bit too high! Thanks again!


Cool


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know why but I've noticed majority of bleeds/glows are bottom right corner. I wonder why is that... You always have some bleed in upper right corner. And dust again, I wonder if there is a monitor without it... Yours particle looks pretty big. How is the glow if you play e.g. alien isolation in dark ? Is it severely visible from your default sitting position ?
> 
> Edit: Now I've realized you shoot it with iPhone so I think in real life it is hardly noticeable, isn't it ? iPhone camera exaggerates too much. Would be better if you cold run alien isolation start screen, take a video and then make a screenshot from it. Should be much closer to reality.


Good idea, man. I'll upload a video soon. It's pretty bad to be honest. The glow is very distracting in Dead Space. It's completely invisible if I stand about 2 metres away and gets worse the closer I get.

I've noticed the same pattern with glow/bleed too. Saw many Acer Predators like that so it must be a consistent flaw in the way the panel is designed/manufactured.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> @Muleman.
> 
> Is there a list somewhere with games that doesn't support G-Sync? I want to make sure I don't send back a perfectly good monitor which I think I have other than issues with G-Sync.


I think the Nvidia site has a list of G-Sync compatible games.
More recent titles have a G-Sync option in the graphics settings. Doubt anything over a year old is G-Sync.Talking to a developer a few weeks ago and he said there are loads of new titles being worked on at the mo...some nearly finished... some ready to go... oh, and there's *Batman Arkham Knight*... hahahahahahahaha








Looking forward to Fallout 4 myself


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure, because your monitor is refreshing only at 60Hz. And the lower you go the bigger the input lag will be. So you have no tearing up to 35Hz, but the input lag will be very obvious... In any case G-sync input lag on 60Hz is a bit better than v-sync on 60Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-sync is really useful if you can maintain at least 70FPS+.


I've only really used G-sync twice prior to this monitor, but the input lag bellow 60hz is unbearable. I tried scouting for information about games that doesn't work with G-Sync to no avail.

It even lags in desktop when gsync is active, as in the mouse is unresponsive. When I turn gsync off the input lag is no more.

I'm currently using GTX 780ti sli, so my little brother is stepping by tomorrow with a 980ti just to test if it's a compatibility issue.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know why but I've noticed majority of bleeds/glows are bottom right corner. I wonder why is that... You always have some bleed in upper right corner. And dust again, I wonder if there is a monitor without it... Yours particle looks pretty big. How is the glow if you play e.g. alien isolation in dark ? Is it severely visible from your default sitting position ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Good idea, man. I'll upload a video soon. It's pretty bad to be honest. The glow is very distracting in Dead Space. It's completely invisible if I stand about 2 metres away and gets worse the closer I get.
> 
> I've noticed the same pattern with glow/bleed too. Saw many Acer Predators like that so it must be a consistent flaw in the way the panel is designed/manufactured.


I know what are you talking about dude. Have the same problem on my IPS screen. From my sitting position (0,5m) I have bad glow in bottom right corner and it is damn distracting in dark game. From longer distance it is not noticeable. That's why I bought TN Swift (not 100% satisfied with color/gama shift though I'm thinking to replace it by 279Q - but that damn glow and all those QC issues... ) Still I have10 days to return TN, hopefully until then some PG279Q will be on stock so I pick on or two and then decide because I'm sure that IPS Swift has much better image quality... It's very hard situation for me









Post some video, but keep your camera exactly on your eyes lever and your distance. Then we can have an idea how bad the glow is. But to be honest, for dark games every glow/bleed is bad


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I've noticed you are using controller. I suppose panning is much smoother with controller than with a mouse, right ? This is a pain with G-sync that if framerate is bellow 60, the mouse start to be choppy. With controller it is usually much better.
> 
> Btw, one question - it's an IPS panel so I guess there is no gama / color shift if you look at the monitor from your default sitting position, right ? This is a problem with TN panel. About that glow in bottom right corner - can you see it when playing in dark room some dark games with a naked eye ? Hopefully it is visible from an angle.


To be honest I had a mouse, keyboard, xbox controller, Windows phone and a bacon sandwich all on the go at once. Just velcro'ed my phone to a stick to see if I can free my hands to do a proper vid (thanks Blue Peter).
RE Glow. If I tilt the monitor up/down/left/right I can see a very slight haze in the bottom right corner. Minimal, but there. Can't say I've noticed it when bombing around in games. Even dark scenes.
Really hope it's not a rogue 'good un'... for everyone's sanity.
I had 4 Acer's. Would mark them 9/10 but take 4 off for glow/bleed.
This Asus.... 8 3/4. Maybe knock the 3/4 off for glow


----------



## R-A-S-0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy8N0pjna8w&ab_channel=RobbieS

Here is a video showing the glow I'm experiencing. Brightness at 50

Edit: didn't think to keep the screen at eye level at all times (thanks misiak). Will upload a better video


----------



## Darylrese

Hmmm so only 1 or two people have perfect ones so far...doesn't fill me with confidence that a replacement will be any better


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> To be honest I had a mouse, keyboard, xbox controller, Windows phone and a bacon sandwich all on the go at once. Just velcro'ed my phone to a stick to see if I can free my hands to do a proper vid (thanks Blue Peter).
> RE Glow. If I tilt the monitor up/down/left/right I can see a very slight haze in the bottom right corner. Minimal, but there. Can't say I've noticed it when bombing around in games. Even dark scenes.
> Really hope it's not a rogue 'good un'... for everyone's sanity.
> I had 4 Acer's. Would mark them 9/10 but take 4 off for glow/bleed.
> This Asus.... 8 3/4. Maybe knock the 3/4 off for glow


You know, every IPS has a glow. The only question is if it is noticeable from your sitting position or not. If yes, then how severe it is. From angles it's inevitable, but I don't care at all. Problem is if it is visible from appx. 0.5m. Because usually if you are far enough from monitor, your viewing angle is narrower, therefore the glow is not visible. But usually 0.5m is critical border. If you can't see it, you have definitely won the lottery








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I've only really used G-sync twice prior to this monitor, but the input lag bellow 60hz is unbearable. I tried scouting for information about games that doesn't work with G-Sync to no avail.
> 
> It even lags in desktop when gsync is active, as in the mouse is unresponsive. When I turn gsync off the input lag is no more.
> 
> I'm currently using GTX 780ti sli, so my little brother is stepping by tomorrow with a 980ti just to test if it's a compatibility issue.


Did you check what framerate did you have when it was lagging? If it was 35 - 40fps then it can feel pretty stuttery because your monitor refresh rate is 35 - 40Hz - this is tragedy. But 50FPS should be pretty good. You may try to install NVidia beta drivers, they could help. I had really bad stuttering in Tropico and it fixed it. I would suggest to test G-Sync with GTA5, it works amazing with it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy8N0pjna8w&ab_channel=RobbieS
> 
> Here is a video showing the glow I'm experiencing. Brightness at 50
> 
> Edit: didn't think to keep the screen at eye level at all times (thanks misiak). Will upload a better video


Yes, IPS display has usually one sweet spot. You need to find it and always try to watch from that position. Check second 22. This should be your ideal sitting position. The glow is minimal and you should not have problems to play also dark games from this position







In your next video, try to hold your kamera in parallel with your screen and shot video from the centre. Zoom in and out so we can get idea how glow is changing when approaching closer to the panel.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I know what are you talking about dude. Have the same problem on my IPS screen. From my sitting position (0,5m) I have bad glow in bottom right corner and it is damn distracting in dark game. From longer distance it is not noticeable. That's why I bought TN Swift (not 100% satisfied with color/gama shift though I'm thinking to replace it by 279Q - but that damn glow and all those QC issues... ) Still I have10 days to return TN, hopefully until then some PG279Q will be on stock so I pick on or two and then decide because I'm sure that IPS Swift has much better image quality... It's very hard situation for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some video, but keep your camera exactly on your eyes lever and your distance. Then we can have an idea how bad the glow is. But to be honest, for dark games every glow/bleed is bad


It's tough isn't it? I'm thinking about ordering a TN Swift as well as exchanging my monitor for a new one so I can compare them both at the same time.

Here's a better video: https://youtu.be/tD-0aey84fI

Maybe I'll lower my chair; that might put me in a better position


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> It's tough isn't it? I'm thinking about ordering a TN Swift as well as exchanging my monitor for a new one so I can compare them both at the same time.
> 
> Here's a better video: https://youtu.be/tD-0aey84fI
> 
> Maybe I'll lower my chair; that might put me in a better position


Well, you can do it but you will find that gama/color shift is not that pretty







Depends on what do you want the monitor for. If pure gaming then it is maybe not a problem. Also it has pixel inversion issue but it's hardly noticeable in real world on my sample. But in benchmarks you can definitely see it. Apparat from that it's really perfect, colors are pretty the same as on my LG IPS screen, maybe even better







But Asus has better contrast ratio.

In that video really that bottom right corner is problematic. It's too much glow. All other corners are fine in my opinion. Try to fine tune your sitting position to see if you can get rid most of it.


----------



## gzboli

R-A-S-0, thanks for the video. Is the glow as bad in-person as we see in the video?


----------



## AqueousJam

Following up from my earlier comment:

I pre-ordered from Scan in the UK and received it today. Scan had clearly opened the box since the invoice paper was inside, under the monitor. Thankfully it seems that their only purpose was to put the invoice in because I got a good one!









Here's a photo: bare in mind that the camera always makes the glow look worse than it is.


In person I can barely notice any variance, just a little glow around the corners on a solid black screen and not at all in games, videos, etc.

There's only 1 small flaw: a dead pixel. Just 1, in the bottom right.

But on balance, knowing how much worse it could have been, I'm happy with my purchase (even if it's not £700-perfect as it should be :/ )


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> R-A-S-0, thanks for the video. Is the glow as bad in-person as we see in the video?


No worries dude. The video does exaggerate it a tiny bit, but yeah it's quite bad in person. It's a shame because just using it has made me realise what a great monitor it could be.

Edit: Congratulations AqueousJam!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> I think the Nvidia site has a list of G-Sync compatible games.
> More recent titles have a G-Sync option in the graphics settings. Doubt anything over a year old is G-Sync.Talking to a developer a few weeks ago and he said there are loads of new titles being worked on at the mo...some nearly finished... some ready to go... oh, and there's *Batman Arkham Knight*... hahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Fallout 4 myself


LOL...Arkham Knight. That game needs all the help it can possibly get. Hmm, pretty sure it said G-sync works with every game somewhere on their site, but then others claim it doesn't.

@misiak
It's between 70 to 40 fps that I notice the input lag, but also in desktop usage. I will post more about it and perhaps make a video to display the issue when I get home. Working atm.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AqueousJam*
> 
> Following up from my earlier comment:
> 
> I pre-ordered from Scan in the UK and received it today. Scan had clearly opened the box since the invoice paper was inside, under the monitor. Thankfully it seems that their only purpose was to put the invoice in because I got a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo: bare in mind that the camera always makes the glow look worse than it is.
> 
> 
> In person I can barely notice any variance, just a little glow around the corners on a solid black screen and not at all in games, videos, etc.
> 
> There's only 1 small flaw: a dead pixel. Just 1, in the bottom right.
> 
> But on balance, knowing how much worse it could have been, I'm happy with my purchase (even if it's not £700-perfect as it should be :/ )


Glad your happy with it. I wouldn't be happy spending £700 on a monitor that had a dead pixel though.


----------



## AqueousJam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad your happy with it. I wouldn't be happy spending £700 on a monitor that had a dead pixel though.
> 
> Overclockers are offering a pixel garentee with the monitor, a single dead one and they will swap it out so when scan issue my refund if I get another it will be from OCUK


Yeah, I did seriously consider returning it. But having seen so many people in here showing really bad IPS glow and bleed I don't want to risk sending this back and getting something worse in exchange. A single, tiny, black dot in the bottom right that I only notice on bright, single colour patches I can ignore. Bright glowing splotches all over that show up in games I cannot ignore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's a white background on what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you make a short video and take a screenshot of black screen in dark room ? Would be interesting to compare with RASO. If you can live with that dead pixel it's great


https://vid.me/FDg5

It still looks pretty bright on camera: maybe it's my phone but it does not appear that bright in person. What I'm happy about is the consistency though: In games I can tweak the settings to make it look good because there's no awful glow in the corners that I can see.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AqueousJam*
> 
> Yeah, I did seriously consider returning it. But having seen so many people in here showing really bad IPS glow and bleed I don't want to risk sending this back and getting something worse in exchange. A single, tiny, black dot in the bottom right that I only notice on bright, single colour patches I can ignore. Bright glowing splotches all over that show up in games I cannot ignore.
> https://vid.me/FDg5
> 
> It still looks pretty bright on camera: maybe it's my phone but it does not appear that bright in person. What I'm happy about is the consistency though: In games I can tweak the settings to make it look good because there's no awful glow in the corners that I can see.


Yes, consistency and uniformity are most important. Always better to have one dead pixel you than excessive glow or bleed. I'm not sure if I could live with one dead pixel though







This one looks good, even on that video it looks ridiculously bright. It is a pure black background you have used ? I guess it's not iPhone right ?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AqueousJam*
> 
> Yeah, I did seriously consider returning it. But having seen so many people in here showing really bad IPS glow and bleed I don't want to risk sending this back and getting something worse in exchange. A single, tiny, black dot in the bottom right that I only notice on bright, single colour patches I can ignore. Bright glowing splotches all over that show up in games I cannot ignore.
> https://vid.me/FDg5
> 
> It still looks pretty bright on camera: maybe it's my phone but it does not appear that bright in person. What I'm happy about is the consistency though: In games I can tweak the settings to make it look good because there's no awful glow in the corners that I can see.


Know what you mean man but don't you notice it every time you use the monitor now? I did with mine, was well annoying!


----------



## Arisanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> It's tough isn't it? I'm thinking about ordering a TN Swift as well as exchanging my monitor for a new one so I can compare them both at the same time.
> 
> Here's a better video: https://youtu.be/tD-0aey84fI
> 
> Maybe I'll lower my chair; that might put me in a better position


Let me know of the results! Side-by-side comparison of PG278Q and PG279Q could certainly push me to buy the latter!


----------



## Muleman

Last upload for now. A bit of fast paced driving


----------



## Tippy

Thank god they finally moved this off the news page. It was getting a bit ridiculous


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Last upload for now. A bit of fast paced driving


I watched and I have mixed feelings, it seems to me that the game is not very smooth. There are three options: I'm tired, the monitor isn't fast or the quality of the recorded video.

the most important is that you are happy with your monitor


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> I watched and I have mixed feelings, it seems to me that the game is not very smooth. There are three options: I'm tired, the monitor isn't fast or the quality of the recorded video.
> 
> the most important is that you are happy with your monitor


Huh? It's 30FPS, what smoothness do you expect from that


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hey, just send it back and ask for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still have a great monitor.
> 
> Oh I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arisanar*
> 
> Let me know of the results! Side-by-side comparison of PG278Q and PG279Q could certainly push me to buy the latter!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. I have a feeling the AG coating is going to bother me with the 8Q, but I'll let my eyes decide
Click to expand...


----------



## sdmf74

Pretty scary so many people opting to keep monitors with dead pixels & dirt etc. just because they fear of getting a more defective one!

ASUS NEW SLOGAN... "IF YOUR NEW ROG GEAR IS DEFECTIVE KEEP IT CAUSE THE EXCHANGE MAY BE WORSE"
FINE PRINT.... Besides our customer service is horrendous

Just read this in their press release for new IPS monitors
About Asus
ASUS has more than 16,000 employees around the globe with a world-class R&D team of 5,200 engineers. Company revenue for 2014 was approximately US$14.5 billion.

world-class R&D team? 5200 engineers and not one of them bothered to mention to the buying department they invested in the crappiest panel on the market???


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Pretty scary so many people opting to keep monitors with dead pixels & dirt etc. just because they fear of getting a more defective one!
> 
> ASUS NEW SLOGAN... "IF YOUR NEW ROG GEAR IS DEFECTIVE KEEP IT CAUSE THE EXCHANGE MAY BE WORSE"
> FINE PRINT.... Besides our customer service is horrendous
> 
> Just read this in their press release for new IPS monitors
> About Asus
> ASUS has more than 16,000 employees around the globe with a world-class R&D team of 5,200 engineers. Company revenue for 2014 was approximately US$14.5 billion.
> 
> world-class R&D team? 5200 engineers and not one of them bothered to mention to the buying department they invested in the crappiest panel on the market???


Had a conversation with Asus customer support today. I assure you that I couldn't have been more satisfied with their service.

I would also like to add that I've gotten a super good monitor, and the only issue I have has to do with the G-Sync function. Most of the ones complaining don't even own said monitor. Also, most of the ratchet whiners ignore the fact that many of us have said time and time again that we're very HAPPY with the PG279Q.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Had a conversation with Asus customer support today. I assure you that I couldn't have been more satisfied with their service.
> 
> I would also like to add that I've gotten a super good monitor, and the only issue I have has to do with the G-Sync function. Most of the ones complaining don't even own said monitor. Also, most of the ratchet whiners ignore the fact that many of us have said time and time again that we're very HAPPY with the PG279Q.


Not to mention that it's not Asus' fault the panels are a hit and miss.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Had a conversation with Asus customer support today. I assure you that I couldn't have been more satisfied with their service.
> 
> I would also like to add that I've gotten a super good monitor, and the only issue I have has to do with the G-Sync function. Most of the ones complaining don't even own said monitor. Also, most of the ratchet whiners ignore the fact that many of us have said time and time again that we're very HAPPY with the PG279Q.


Well thats good but I gotta ask are you happy with what they said or what they did? Meaning anyone can blow smoke and make promises they wont keep or did they actually do something for you?

Also g sync is a function of the monitor, issues are issues & an $800+ monitor shouldnt have any. Sure a "little" backlight bleed at most I think every panel has some but all these other issues are unacceptable.
Im just very worried about getting a 279q or seven. I dont want the headache but I also dont want to be stuck with a 24" 1080p panel (even though it has been flawless).

As Ive said I have had issues with two consecutive generation ROG motherboards and a ROG front base I just think its a little ballsy of them to be bragging about their "world class R&D team of 5200 engineers
with so many issues. Good to know some people are happy though with their panel, makes me fear my purchase a little less.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> I watched and I have mixed feelings, it seems to me that the game is not very smooth. There are three options: I'm tired, the monitor isn't fast or the quality of the recorded video.
> 
> the most important is that you are happy with your monitor


What did you expect from a 30 fps Youtube video?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Glad your happy with it. I wouldn't be happy spending £700 on a monitor that had a dead pixel though.
> 
> Overclockers are offering a pixel garentee with the monitor, a single dead one and they will swap it out so when scan issue my refund if I get another it will be from OCUK


Sorry, but that is poor form from you.

Scan is offering you a refund on your monitor and you're buying a replacement from elsewhere.


----------



## sdmf74

None of my business but these days when virtually noone offers good customer service and virtually everyone (well lets just say Acer & Asus or the panel maker) for the sake of this conversation
is selling subpar products with ridiculous defects and/or QC HECK yes spend your hard earned money with the vendor with the best policies and more important the best customer service!

We gotta look out for ourselves, if we feel we need a high end monitor for our expensive builds (which we do) I know im taking less risk if I can.
The company makin the product doesnt seem to care, yeah the one that netted 14.5 billion & braggin about it, so why not buy from a dealer that seems to.
But then again Im not rich, others may be & may not care about $800 but I can asure you thats what Asus is countin on


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Of course. I have a feeling the AG coating is going to bother me with the 8Q, but I'll let my eyes decide


I don't have a problem with AG coating on my 278 but maybe it is because it is better than on my previous LG IPS screen and don't know how better coating should look like







And maybe they've already improved coating on newer models... who knows....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Had a conversation with Asus customer support today. I assure you that I couldn't have been more satisfied with their service.
> 
> I would also like to add that I've gotten a super good monitor, and the only issue I have has to do with the G-Sync function. Most of the ones complaining don't even own said monitor. Also, most of the ratchet whiners ignore the fact that many of us have said time and time again that we're very HAPPY with the PG279Q.


What problems do you have with G-sync ? I'm pretty sure it is not fault of a monitor. Could be related to anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well thats good but I gotta ask are you happy with what they said or what they did? Meaning anyone can blow smoke and make promises they wont keep or did they actually do something for you?
> 
> Also g sync is a function of the monitor, issues are issues & an $800+ monitor shouldnt have any. Sure a "little" backlight bleed at most I think every panel has some but all these other issues are unacceptable.
> Im just very worried about getting a 279q or seven. I dont want the headache but I also dont want to be stuck with a 24" 1080p panel (even though it has been flawless).
> 
> As Ive said I have had issues with two consecutive generation ROG motherboards and a ROG front base I just think its a little ballsy of them to be bragging about their "world class R&D team of 5200 engineers
> with so many issues. Good to know some people are happy though with their panel, makes me fear my purchase a little less.


You can always play lottery with them, just make sure you buy the monitor from a local store near to you so you can go and replace it every day if necessary







With monitors I'm willing to pay 50 - 100 eur more if I know I can replace it without hassle if needed. Can't imagine I would need to pack the monitor and sent by a post - it's too big.

Also, it's a fact users usually only complaint if they have problem with something. If it is good they usually don't say about it on forums. Only enthusiasts or really excited users do that... I also was afraid to buy 278 because sooo many bad reviews but I don't have a single issue. Yes there is some pixel inversion noticeable in specific tests but I've never noticed in "real world". BLB is very minimal. No dead pixels or dirt (this things are not acceptable for me on 700+ monitor) The only problem I have - it's TN. Therefore I want to switch to IPS and this time maybe I will not have so much luck but I can always replace if defective. So there is not too much risk.


----------



## Mongo

Can I buy this anywhere yet?


----------



## sdmf74

In my town lol? Ultimate elec. closed (used to work there), American tv closed, Compusa closed, Circuit City closed. We have a couple crappy little pc stores but they only sell cheap little parts nothing worthwhile.
Only place left I can think of is best buy, got a ton of those but I seriously doubt any of em will carry it not sure I would buy it there if they did.
Microcenter never had one here closest one prolly 500 miles.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> In my town lol? Ultimate elec. closed (used to work there), American tv closed, Compusa closed, We have a couple crappy little pc stores but they only sell cheap little parts nothing worthwhile.
> Only place left I can think of is best buy, got a ton of those but I seriously doubt any of em will carry it not sure I would buy it there if they did.
> Microcenter never had one here closest one prolly 500 miles.


Sorry didn't notice you are from US. They are available only in EU yet so you need to wait for some time. Or order from EU but it would be too risky and too expensive. Anyway, seem your only option is to buy online :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Can I buy this anywhere yet?


Only in EU at the moment. US should get them in November. But maybe it's better for you because Asus may resolve some quality issues until then.


----------



## Mongo

My Auria 27' EQ276W Died today. Now back on my Acer 24'

Looking for a G-Sync 27-32 under 1K


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> My Auria 27' EQ276W Died today. Now back on my Acer 24'
> 
> Looking for a G-Sync 27-32 under 1K


Well, you've come to the right place!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry didn't notice you are from US. They are available only in EU yet so you need to wait for some time. Or order from EU but it would be too risky and too expensive. Anyway, seem your only option is to buy online :-/
> Only in EU at the moment. US should get them in November. But maybe it's better for you because Asus may resolve some quality issues until then.


This is what im hopin for but skeptical anything will change in such a short time.
Asus press release for both monitors came out yesterday so I think it will be soon Im guessing late Oct early Nov


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Sorry, but that is poor form from you.
> 
> Scan is offering you a refund on your monitor and you're buying a replacement from elsewhere.


Well no not really.

If SCAN can offer a replacement and are happy to have it back again if its still no good ill stay with SCAN. I get most of my stuff from SCAN and always been happy with it.

What I'm saying is if OCUK are guaranteeing you a good one by providing additional warranty against defects, I'd rather pay the extra and secure a good one. Who is their right mind wouldn't?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Well no not really.
> 
> If SCAN can offer a replacement and are happy to have it back again if its still no good ill stay with SCAN. I get most of my stuff from SCAN and always been happy with it.
> 
> What I'm saying is if OCUK are guaranteeing you a good one by providing additional warranty against defects, I'd rather pay the extra and secure a good one. Who is their right mind wouldn't?


Still it's a shame that we need to pay extra for a check so we get a monitor without dead pixels in 21st century... Dead pixel should be an exception and not almost a rule...


----------



## misiak

He, look at this announcement. They have glow even on promo pictures









https://rog.asus.com/447082015/gaming-monitors/asus-republic-of-gamers-announces-swift-pg279q-and-swift-pg27aq/


----------



## Muleman

I see there are a few more positives on overclockers forum.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> I see there are a few more positives on overclockers forum.


Well, we all hope that just first EU batch was faulty and that next ones are better. I can't wait for mine, although I am nervous as hell


----------



## AlCapwn

Komplett.se will reportedly get them this Thursday. I'm not sure to order or wait a few months. Then again they have free delivere and return + free try out for 45 days.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Komplett.se will reportedly get them this Thursday. I'm not sure to order or wait a few months. Then again they have free delivere and return + free try out for 45 days.


My thinking was this...
I bought the Acer Predator on 29 April first weekend. Although the box looked tampered with the monitor was spotless and I doubt it had ever been switched on.
Everything about the Acer monitor was awesome. I'd never seen colors and clarity since CRT's.
BUT... there was a constant yellow glow in the bottom right corner that could be viewed from any angle, light or dark.

5 months later they dropped to £560 on Amazon, so I thought... maybe the later models were better.
The box was battered, the monitor looked worn and... get this... the manufacture date was MARCH!!!!! It was SEPTEMBER.
So... I'm guessing recycled.

I went for this monitor on the first day released (risky) but could almost guarantee it was not some others return.
I got a good one and its mint.
Lottery?
Time will tell.
Happy?
You bet.
It shouldn't be said at this price, but good luck everyone.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Wait... So does anyone know when we're getting this in the US?


----------



## biosmanager

I received my PG279Q a couple of days ago.

The glow and backlight-bleed is noticable but not that bad.
But I have a serious problem with a color temperature gradient, most noticable in grey and white images.
It's hard to capture on camera so I'll describe it.
When looking at a grey image (e.g. a website) the color on the left side of the screen has a yellowish/warm touch. The color temperature on the right side is rather cold/blueish.
Is this because of BLB or IPS glow? It's really uncomfortable to look at those images. I think I'm going to replace it.
But what causes this color irregularity?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> I received my PG279Q a couple of days ago.
> 
> The glow and backlight-bleed is noticable but not that bad.
> But I have a serious problem with a color temperature gradient, most noticable in grey and white images.
> It's hard to capture on camera so I'll describe it.
> When looking at a grey image (e.g. a website) the color on the left side of the screen has a yellowish/warm touch. The color temperature on the right side is rather cold/blueish.
> Is this because of BLB or IPS glow? It's really uncomfortable to look at those images. I think I'm going to replace it.
> But what causes this color irregularity?


Stupid question but you sure it is PG279Q and not older PG278Q? This color/gama shift is pretty common with TN panels. But IPS should be uniform across the screen from normal sitting position. This is the only thing I hate on TN Swift panel. So you've scared me a bit


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> I received my PG279Q a couple of days ago.
> 
> The glow and backlight-bleed is noticable but not that bad.
> But I have a serious problem with a color temperature gradient, most noticable in grey and white images.
> It's hard to capture on camera so I'll describe it.
> When looking at a grey image (e.g. a website) the color on the left side of the screen has a yellowish/warm touch. The color temperature on the right side is rather cold/blueish.
> Is this because of BLB or IPS glow? It's really uncomfortable to look at those images. I think I'm going to replace it.
> But what causes this color irregularity?


Any onther owner of PG can comment on this? I thought only TN panels had those problems.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> I received my PG279Q a couple of days ago.
> 
> The glow and backlight-bleed is noticable but not that bad.
> But I have a serious problem with a color temperature gradient, most noticable in grey and white images.
> It's hard to capture on camera so I'll describe it.
> When looking at a grey image (e.g. a website) the color on the left side of the screen has a yellowish/warm touch. The color temperature on the right side is rather cold/blueish.
> Is this because of BLB or IPS glow? It's really uncomfortable to look at those images. I think I'm going to replace it.
> But what causes this color irregularity?


Please post a link for an example image so we can test? I can't see anything odd with a pure white background.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Any onther owner of PG can comment on this? I thought only TN panels had those problems.


Someone on another site mentioned this and his display port cable was not firmly inserted. It's a bit fiddly to get in and the if the cable tidy on the frame is used it does have a fair bit of strain. If not, suggest try another display port on the card.
Had a couple of flickers myself an hour ago but I'd just tidied all the cables after deciding to keep. Refit sorted it


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Someone on another site mentioned this and his display port cable was not firmly inserted. It's a bit fiddly to get in and the if the cable tidy on the frame is used it does have a fair bit of strain. If not, suggest try another display port on the card.
> Had a couple of flickers myself an hour ago but I'd just tidied all the cables after deciding to keep. Refit sorted it


I tried both DP and HDMI, image is not uniform.
You always notice cooler colors on the right third of the screen.
It's definitely an issue that is not acceptable. I even notice it when opening windows explorer. The top utility bar has a visible gradient.
I tried to photograph it, but it's hardly visible on photo.
Again, what causes this issue? It's definitely a PG279Q, so IPS.

Owners of the PG, do the following: Open paint and fill a large image with a grey color, I used the first one of the presets.
I noticed a color temperature gradient from left to right (2/3 warm, 1/3 cooler)


----------



## AlCapwn

Its easy to distinguish the PG278Q (TN) against the PG279Q (IPS).

The Ips model have a ROG logo at the foot. the tn does not.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Any onther owner of PG can comment on this? I thought only TN panels had those problems.


I can only say that mine was pretty uniform, at least as far as I could tell without testing equipment. I will say that the 'default' colour setting seemed a little cool to me and the 'user' setting a bit yellowish. Had to adjust the RGB values until I was happy.

Regarding the displayport issue, mine would not recognise any input until I had dusted the socket which seemed odd. I spent about 20 minutes jamming the cable in in every way I could think of... If it's consistent across HDMI too, then it's likely just a panel problem. Still, it might be worth unplugging the monitor and cleaning it out with an air duster or something, biosmanager. Probably won't have any effect but I guess it's worth a try before sending it back.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> I tried both DP and HDMI, image is not uniform.
> You always notice cooler colors on the right third of the screen.
> It's definitely an issue that is not acceptable. I even notice it when opening windows explorer. The top utility bar has a visible gradient.
> I tried to photograph it, but it's hardly visible on photo.
> Again, what causes this issue? It's definitely a PG279Q, so IPS.
> 
> Owners of the PG, do the following: Open paint and fill a large image with a grey color, I used the first one of the presets.
> I noticed a color temperature gradient from left to right (2/3 warm, 1/3 cooler)


Then I would say it is a faulty piece. But better if other owners can confirm it, but with an IPS panel the image has to be uniform without gama/color shift. I'm looking at my old IPS from ridiculous angle and no color shift is visible. Even on my TN panel, the shift is not so bad...


----------



## biosmanager

Okay, so I plugged in a notebook with DP and the gradient is still there. I also tried cleaning the screen carefully with a microfibre cloth. No change. I ordered a new one, the faulty unit is going back.
Sadly, the other characteristics of this particular panel was good. Glow only visible in the bottom right corner, no dead pixels, some minor/not visible BLB. Hopefully the next one is better.

But it would be interesting if I am the only owner with this particular issue. In the beginning, I didn't notice it first. But now it cannot be unseen


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Okay, so I plugged in a notebook with DP and the gradient is still there. I also tried cleaning the screen carefully with a microfibre cloth. No change. I ordered a new one, the faulty unit is going back.
> Sadly, the other characteristics of this particular panel was good. Glow only visible in the bottom right corner, no dead pixels, some minor/not visible BLB. Hopefully the next one is better.
> 
> But it would be interesting if I am the only owner with this particular issue. In the beginning, I didn't notice it first. But now it cannot be unseen


Well i loaded up a google images of a gray image and made it full screen and it seems uniform. Cant see any colour change or gradients.

Fingers crossed your next one should be alright. Im thinking it sounds a bit of a rare problem as ive not heard anyone bring that up before.


----------



## Benny89

I just made a transfer! My PG should be here tomorrow or day after. I have never ever was so excited and nervous at the same time buying a hardware!


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Okay, so I plugged in a notebook with DP and the gradient is still there. I also tried cleaning the screen carefully with a microfibre cloth. No change. I ordered a new one, the faulty unit is going back.
> Sadly, the other characteristics of this particular panel was good. Glow only visible in the bottom right corner, no dead pixels, some minor/not visible BLB. Hopefully the next one is better.
> 
> But it would be interesting if I am the only owner with this particular issue. In the beginning, I didn't notice it first. But now it cannot be unseen


Better luck with the next one, man.







Mine too, was annoyingly good aside from one major issue. At least the QC seems a little better than Acer's XB.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I just made a transfer! My PG should be here tomorrow or day after. I have never ever was so excited and nervous at the same time buying a hardware!


Let us know how you get on!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Okay, so I plugged in a notebook with DP and the gradient is still there. I also tried cleaning the screen carefully with a microfibre cloth. No change. I ordered a new one, the faulty unit is going back.
> Sadly, the other characteristics of this particular panel was good. Glow only visible in the bottom right corner, no dead pixels, some minor/not visible BLB. Hopefully the next one is better.
> 
> But it would be interesting if I am the only owner with this particular issue. In the beginning, I didn't notice it first. But now it cannot be unseen


Can imagine... I hate this on TN panel. Although the panel is uniform if you look upright at every quadrant separately, from the middle of the screen the left and right side is always under the angle so this will cause an ugly gamma/color shift (sides are brighter and in vertical position it is even worse - top 1/3 is noticeably darker) so the center is dark and sides are brighter. It's pretty distracting in desktop applications. That's why I recommend this TN monitor ONLY to gamers, it's pretty fast and this is not visible in games. However, for some work in desktop this is unusable. I'm still testing it but it will go back to the store for sure, have 10 more days. Hopefully until then 279 will be on stock and I will play another lottery again.

Btw, how was the glow on your sample? Could you see it in dark room with dark games ? Was it much distracting ? What about dust trapped or dead pixels ?


----------



## Coogamooga

Mine arrived today. Was dispatched in the first batch from OverclockersUk on Friday, but couldn't receive until today. Will not get chance to look at it until tomorrow now! Bloody real life! Anyway, it has the 'QC passed' sticker on the box. Will update when I finally get it running.


----------



## Muleman

I've took the time to record and upload 12 videos on youtube of various games running at 144hz on the ROG SWIFT PG279Q IPS (not pushed 165hz yet).
It was mainly done to record what the eye see's regarding bleed and glow, as photos exaggerate certain effects.
Sorry about some crappy camerawork in some but it was a bit rushed and does get better.
The last few have the FPS running in the corner, but I rarely fell below 100.
Mine has no dead pixels and zero backlight bleed. If you move your head to the top right corner you can see a small amount of IPS glow in the bottom right, but I can't see it in any games.
Judge for yourselves.

_Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q 165hz IPS G-SYNC
Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
GeForce Hotfix driver 358.59
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798
Stock settings on monitor
Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings_

https://www.youtube.com/user/MuffinTMule

The Alien Isolation video flicks through all the options showing changes netween the 6 preset modes.

*Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q Alien Isolation @ 144hz IPS PRESET MODES*





*Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q CSGO @ 144hz IPS G-SYNC*





After 4 days testing on the games I am now off to enjoy my new monitor. The last few videos are still uploading but not be long.
Hope it helps someone make a decision and good luck in the lottery.

Games tested: GTA V (walking and driving), Witcher 3, Borderlands Pre Sequel, CSGO, Alien Isolation and 7 Days to Die.


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can imagine... I hate this on TN panel. Although the panel is uniform if you look upright at every quadrant separately, from the middle of the screen the left and right side is always under the angle so this will cause an ugly gamma/color shift (sides are brighter and in vertical position it is even worse - top 1/3 is noticeably darker) so the center is dark and sides are brighter. It's pretty distracting in desktop applications. That's why I recommend this TN monitor ONLY to gamers, it's pretty fast and this is not visible in games. However, for some work in desktop this is unusable. I'm still testing it but it will go back to the store for sure, have 10 more days. Hopefully until then 279 will be on stock and I will play another lottery again.
> 
> Btw, how was the glow on your sample? Could you see it in dark room with dark games ? Was it much distracting ? What about dust trapped or dead pixels ?


The glow was only noticable in the bottom right corner. It's was visible in dark games but primarily when that area was complete black. It was white glow.
There were some BLB locations in the top right corner, again only visible when complete black. I think if it didn't have that color gradient I would have sticked with the monitor.
I didn't see any dust, maybe in one location, but it was absolutely not visible. No dead pixels as well, I ordered it with a dead pixel test.

But another thing I noticed was pixel inversion (at least I guess it was that issue) while running Eizo Monitortest. There is a test image with a grey grid. The images builds up from the top and while the monitor does that the grey was really redish or greenish. I never noticed it anywhere else, only in this test image. Do you guys have this as well?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> I've took the time to record and upload 12 videos on youtube of various games running at 144hz on the ROG SWIFT PG279Q IPS (not pushed 165hz yet).
> It was mainly done to record what the eye see's regarding bleed and glow, as photos exaggerate certain effects.
> Sorry about some crappy camerawork in some but it was a bit rushed and does get better.
> The last few have the FPS running in the corner, but I rarely fell below 100.
> Mine has no dead pixels and zero backlight bleed. If you move your heaad to the top right corner you can see a small amount of IPS glow in the bottom right, but I can't see it in any games.
> Judge for yourselves.
> 
> After 4 days testing on the games I am now off to enjoy my new monitor. The last few videos are still uploading but not be long.
> Hope it helps someone make a decision and good luck in the lottery.
> 
> Games tested: GTA V (walking and driving), Witcher 3, Borderlands Pre Sequel, CSGO, Alien Isolation and 7 Days to Die.


Are you running SLI 980 Tis? Just wondering how you're getting Witcher 3 at 144 FPS @ 1440P.


----------



## R-A-S-0

For anyone interested, Overclockers' 'no dead pixel' return policy apparently extends to dust, BLB and obtrusive glow. DPD are picking mine up tomorrow free of charge and I should be getting a replacement soon.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> For anyone interested, Overclockers' 'no dead pixel' return policy apparently extends to dust, BLB and obtrusive glow. DPD are picking mine up tomorrow free of charge and I should be getting a replacement soon.


Yep that's great to know.

SCAN have now sold out so will definitely be asking for a refund


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> I've took the time to record and upload 12 videos on youtube of various games running at 144hz on the ROG SWIFT PG279Q IPS (not pushed 165hz yet).
> It was mainly done to record what the eye see's regarding bleed and glow, as photos exaggerate certain effects.
> Sorry about some crappy camerawork in some but it was a bit rushed and does get better.
> The last few have the FPS running in the corner, but I rarely fell below 100.
> Mine has no dead pixels and zero backlight bleed. If you move your heaad to the top right corner you can see a small amount of IPS glow in the bottom right, but I can't see it in any games.
> Judge for yourselves.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MuffinTMule
> 
> The Alien Isolation video flicks through all the options showing changes netween the 6 preset modes.
> 
> *Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q Alien Isolation @ 144hz IPS PRESET MODES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q CSGO @ 144hz IPS G-SYNC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 4 days testing on the games I am now off to enjoy my new monitor. The last few videos are still uploading but not be long.
> Hope it helps someone make a decision and good luck in the lottery.
> 
> Games tested: GTA V (walking and driving), Witcher 3, Borderlands Pre Sequel, CSGO, Alien Isolation and 7 Days to Die.


Looks incredible dude, so the good ones exist!







Enjoy it and wish me luck to get one as good as yours


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> The glow was only noticable in the bottom right corner. It's was visible in dark games but primarily when that area was complete black. It was white glow.
> There were some BLB locations in the top right corner, again only visible when complete black. I think if it didn't have that color gradient I would have sticked with the monitor.
> I didn't see any dust, maybe in one location, but it was absolutely not visible. No dead pixels as well, I ordered it with a dead pixel test.
> 
> But another thing I noticed was pixel inversion (at least I guess it was that issue) while running Eizo Monitortest. There is a test image with a grey grid. The images builds up from the top and while the monitor does that the grey was really redish or greenish. I never noticed it anywhere else, only in this test image. Do you guys have this as well?


Dude, I guess during assembly of your monitor they've accidentally equipped it with TN panel :-D All symptoms your are describing are specific to TN Rog Swift


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Looks incredible dude, so the good ones exist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it and wish me luck to get one as good as yours


Our Asus, who art in Taiwan, please send us good monitors - the end

Good luck mate


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Our Asus, who art in Taiwan, please send us good monitors - the end
> 
> Good luck mate


thx


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Are you running SLI 980 Tis? Just wondering how you're getting Witcher 3 at 144 FPS @ 1440P.


Single EVGA 980ti, GeForce Hotfix driver 358.59, Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings... and 7 Noctua 120's. Its like a fridge in there







Someone earlier mentioned this and I suggested he tried optimal settings and he was then flying


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Single EVGA 980ti, GeForce Hotfix driver 358.59, Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings


Witcher 3 144FPS at single 980Ti ????? No way...!


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Witcher 3 144FPS at single 980Ti ????? No way...!


can confirm, im fps capped too on my 278Q using Gforce experience optimal settings in witcher 3, using a msi 980ti 6g oc @ 1450mhz


----------



## muszon

Another review - this time from HEXUS

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Single EVGA 980ti, GeForce Hotfix driver 358.59, Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings... and 7 Noctua 120's. Its like a fridge in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone earlier mentioned this and I suggested he tried optimal settings and he was then flying


Won't that turn hairworks off though? I love hairworks, can't play without it. I'd probably have to turn other things down like AA and other things.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> can confirm, im fps capped too on my 278Q using Gforce experience optimal settings in witcher 3, using a msi 980ti 6g oc @ 1450mhz


Cap is one thing and real framerate another. Even SLI would have hard time to deliver 144FPS on optimal settings, this is just bull****. On single It will dip as low as 50FPS in some locations and average is around 70 - 80 FPS.... So I don't believe it, run fraps and make some video.

Just looked what are optimal settings:

Everytrhing on ULTRA + hairworks on max with 4xMSAA... A joke 144FPS is....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> Another review - this time from HEXUS
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/


"The PG279Q screen's uniformity is fairly consistent until we hit the bottom-right corner." - Again that damn right bottom corner...

Luminance variation in the upper 1/3 up to 28% ??? ***.... This could be exactly what biosmanager experienced and it is the same **** on TN panel - maybe even better.... can't believe that.

Not impressed at all... hope they have faulty screen. Waiting for TFT review....


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> Another review - this time from HEXUS
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/


That review states some luminance variation problems. Could that be the case too for my specific issue? (different color temperatures from left to right)
Or doesn't that affect the displayed colors?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> That review states some luminance variation problems. Could that be the case too for my specific issue? (different color temperatures from left to right)
> Or doesn't that affect the displayed colors?


No this is something different. At least tint should not be changed, only some parts of the screen may appear darker/lighter.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> "The PG279Q screen's uniformity is fairly consistent until we hit the bottom-right corner." - Again that damn right bottom corner...
> 
> Luminance variation in the upper 1/3 up to 28% ??? ***.... This could be exactly what biosmanager experienced and it is the same **** on TN panel - maybe even better.... can't believe that.
> 
> Not impressed at all... hope they have faulty screen. Waiting for TFT review....


I think we'll see its going to vary per panel but yeah will be interesting to compare.


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No this is something different. At least tint should not be changed, only some parts of the screen may appear darker/lighter.


Yeah, but as you said they also measured sub-optimal screen uniformity. That bottom right corner...
Or is this also different to my issue?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Waiting for TFT review....


I also wait for the review of TFT, due out next week.


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry for that bro, you could take some shots of backlight bleed or glow for us at least. Would be a damn back luck if there would be a minimal bleed/glow...


Bleed was pretty minimal and without the dead pixels i would have kept it. It was also resealed with a QC Passed sticker. Some QC that is...

For now it stays in the box









ps. I hate all the reviews. I want a hand-picked monitor without any flaws.


----------



## Benny89

I also wish I got cherry-picked panel like those guys from review sites....


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Bleed was pretty minimal and without the dead pixels i would have kept it. It was also resealed with a QC Passed sticker. Some QC that is...
> 
> For now it stays in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I hate all the reviews. I want a hand-picked monitor without any flaws.


Customer reviews are best if they know what they're talking about. The items they'll be reviewing won't be cherry picked and they likely paid for it so there's less bias.

On a side note here is another video of my monitor with the brightness set to 35.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Is it kind of strange that the XB271HU is coming out very soon but no one is talking about it?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Yeah, but as you said they also measured sub-optimal screen uniformity. That bottom right corner...
> Or is this also different to my issue?


Well could be related. They had this red area only in bottom right corner but hard to say what is cause of this because luminosity in the lower third is +/- the same and they don't have this red area (color shift) in the left bottom part of the screen (left 10%, right 11%). So maybe it is some defect or what. Really don't know for sure.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Is it kind of strange that the XB271HU is coming out very soon but no one is talking about it?


well theres no releasedate whatsoever except a picture of it on acers website..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I also wish I got cherry-picked panel like those guys from review sites....


We all do guys, we all do







But reviewers do not need to cherry-pick.... ASUS or any other manufacturer will always make sure they get the best of the best samples they can provide for review. So always expect worse quality than reviewed product. If you are super lucky, you will get the same, but never better... It's said, but it is a reality of this consume material world...


----------



## Inflatable

Brightness 80 is high.. Advice for this panel is between 20-40..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmCom*
> 
> Bleed was pretty minimal and without the dead pixels i would have kept it. It was also resealed with a QC Passed sticker. Some QC that is...
> 
> For now it stays in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I hate all the reviews. I want a hand-picked monitor without any flaws.


That's why I bought a refurbished Acer XB270HU couple months ago (whole panel replaced).. Because the store I bought it from could check it for me (had been out of the box anyway) and garantee it was perfect.. Add to that full 2 year warranty and 21% discount and I was very happy with my purchase..


----------



## Rocketlucco

This monitor arrived today from Overclockers UK. I'm actually in the USA. I see that it has an external power supply. I would like to know what precautions I should take with powering it. I see that it comes with an external power supply that lists "Input AC100-240V ~ 50-60Hz 1.5A". Can I simply plug that into a converter and then plug it into an American socket?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> This monitor arrived today from Overclockers UK. I'm actually in the USA. I see that it has an external power supply. I would like to know what precautions I should take with powering it. I see that it comes with an external power supply that lists "Input AC100-240V ~ 50-60Hz 1.5A". Can I simply plug that into a converter and then plug it into an American socket?


Yes, it's going to be fine, just like when you bring a laptop with you and the PSU can plug into a 240V.


----------



## bowgamer

Why should anybody buy this monitor over the new Acer XB271HU? What about this monitor vs the old Acer XB270HU without any qc issues? Isn't it just a lot cheaper but without hdmi?


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowgamer*
> 
> Why should anybody buy this monitor over the new Acer XB271HU? What about this monitor vs the old Acer XB270HU without any qc issues? Isn't it just a lot cheaper but without hdmi?


Because it's available and the XB271HU is not yet?

If I had to buy one right now I would also go for the Asus, just because of the nicer housing and extra features like the 165Hz, HDMI input and OSD options.. I would not get a XB270HU anymore, unless I could get it much cheaper like I did with my refurbished one..

Once the XB271HU is also available the choice will probably become harder as it's housing is arguably even nicer then the Asus PG279Q.. And if it's still cheaper then yeah.. In the end it does not really matter in terms of display-quality as they are obviously all the same in that respect..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Because it's available and the XB271HU is not yet?
> 
> If I had to buy one right now I would also go for the Asus, just because of the nicer housing and extra features like the 165Hz, HDMI input and OSD options.. I would not get a XB270HU anymore, unless I could get it much cheaper like I did with my refurbished one..
> 
> Once the XB271HU is also available the choice will probably become harder as it's housing is arguably even nicer then the Asus PG279Q.. And if it's still cheaper then yeah.. In the end it does not really matter in terms of display-quality as they are obviously all the same in that respect..


Note that in one (the only one?) review available, 165 Hz actually performs worse than 144 Hz, which isn't all that shocking to the reviewers themselves. In order to benefit from 165 Hz you need a really fast response time, one that might be out of reach for IPS.


----------



## enkur

Is this monitor available for purchase... I cant find any online retailers that has this in stock?


----------



## abcsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Is this monitor available for purchase... I cant find any online retailers that has this in stock?


It's not yet for sale in the US but is available in the EU.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Brightness 80 is high.. Advice for this panel is between 20-40..
> That's why I bought a refurbished Acer XB270HU couple months ago (whole panel replaced).. Because the store I bought it from could check it for me (had been out of the box anyway) and garantee it was perfect.. Add to that full 2 year warranty and 21% discount and I was very happy with my purchase..


Definitely. I have a bit of bleeding and with my brightness set to 35 it's no longer that noticeable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowgamer*
> 
> Why should anybody buy this monitor over the new Acer XB271HU? What about this monitor vs the old Acer XB270HU without any qc issues? Isn't it just a lot cheaper but without hdmi?


The XB270HU still suffers the same issues, they aren't going to disappear in to thin air. The issue is with the panel.

I'm most likely going to benchmark some games when my computer is fully built. There seems to be a real lack of SLI 980Ti benchmarks at 1440p. The ones that exist are very strange because they either benchmarked 4k only or turned everything to max.


----------



## BrightCandle

I have one, received it yesterday. Definitely plenty of IPS glow on a black image, showing no signs of serious luminance various issues across my screen. It runs at 165hz, no idea if its better or not sure doesn't feel any different to 144 on the desktop. Seeing the problems I had with the PG278Q I am hoping this doesn't start blacking out and corrupting its screen!

The only real issue I have is the monitor doesn't like going dim. I run at 80 nits and it doesn't really like going low, the brightness setting doesn't really go that low and that is really not great.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I have one, received it yesterday. Definitely plenty of IPS glow on a black image, showing no signs of serious luminance various issues across my screen. It runs at 165hz, no idea if its better or not sure doesn't feel any different to 144 on the desktop. Seeing the problems I had with the PG278Q I am hoping this doesn't start blacking out and corrupting its screen!
> 
> The only real issue I have is the monitor doesn't like going dim. I run at 80 nits and it doesn't really like going low, the brightness setting doesn't really go that low and that is really not great.


What issues did you have with 278? And how bad is glow on yours ? It's in all corners if you look from your normal sitting positions ? Not very encouraging to hear, seems it has same problems as Acer. And what do you mean it is not going dim ? Default brightness is set to 80 so you can change it, can't you ?


----------



## kashim

omg can t believe it...near 1000 euro for monitor with issues and bleeding,165 hz semms worst then 144...wth is going on...hoping xb271hu it s better...when released?


----------



## Benny89

BTW. Some of you guys here were thinking about decent gaming AMVA panel. Here is BenQ XR3501, AMVA, 1080p, 35", curved. And price is quite decent. Here is Linus review if you want: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W9q3ZZdAqo

So did anyone of you tried yet 165Hz in their new PG? Can you comment on how does it feel compare to 144Hz?


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Witcher 3 144FPS at single 980Ti ????? No way...!


144FPS? Its running at 144*hz* with g-sync on. As I said, I only put the FPS counter on for the last couple, CSGO and Alien, which rarely dropped below 100. I doubt the Witcher will hit 144fps with 4 ti's, 2 shirts and 3 jackets.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> BTW, mulemanm it does not run 144Hz with g-sync on. It runs only as much Hz as your framerate is, so it's around 70Hz...


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> BTW. Some of you guys here were thinking about decent gaming AMVA panel. Here is BenQ XR3501, AMVA, 1080p, 35", curved. And price is quite decent. Here is Linus review if you want: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W9q3ZZdAqo
> 
> So did anyone of you tried yet 165Hz in their new PG? Can you comment on how does it feel compare to 144Hz?


35" 1080p...really?


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Tried yesterday and it runs around 60 on optimal. With hairworks disabled it runs 70 - 80FPS. But in some locations below 70FPS..


What's your first impressions?
Happy?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> What's your first impressions?
> Happy?


Yes, with G-sync it's nice up to appx. 50FPS. The problem is mouse, it's not as smooth as I would wish. It's choppy. But it is choppy also on 120FPS if looking at the sky so I would say the mouse implementation sucks in witcher. With controller it's a completely different story. Smooth like hell. But I don't want to play wither on controller...


----------



## wasyl00

Hi All,

I've been following this thread since the day one and joined just to report that I received my PG279Q yesterday from Overclockers. I'm happy to report that it has no issues like bad pixels or dirt. I must say it has a bit of glow in the corners but I guess it's the nature of IPS displays. I'm coming from full HD laptop screen which has the same kind of glow so it doesn't bother me at all. And really I noticed that glow when I started reading this thread!

Bottom line I'm really happy with the monitor and can recommend it to anyone.

I took some pics of it but I wont post the glow pic because my iphone camera massively exaggerate the effect.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quick question. Does anybody think that they will be better batches next time. I mean with less to no glow in the corner? Or will AUO continue with this?


----------



## wasyl00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Quick question. Does anybody think that they will be better batches next time. I mean with less to no glow in the corner? Or will AUO continue with this?


It's the nature of the panel so don't expect this to dissapear. If you are buying this panel it will have a glow because its IPS.

If I look straight on at each corner it doesn't glow. I hope you are aware of the difference between glow and bleed from pinching the edges.

The reason of the glow in the corners is that you are normally looking from center position which is at the most sharpest angles to the each corner.


----------



## AlCapwn

Hi. No i am not aware of the difference. My Acer which i returned today had it. But i only saw it when i was in a completly dark room with black fullscreen wallpaper. So i don't mind as long as it not more than that. I was just wondering if the panels will be i like this in 5 months or they will be better.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Hi. No i am not aware of the difference. My Acer which i returned today had it. But i only saw it when i was in a completly dark room with black fullscreen wallpaper. So i don't mind as long as it not more than that. I was just wondering if the panels will be i like this in 5 months or they will be better.


Doubtful. The XB270HU is still suffering the same issues and that was released in April iirc. The panel quality has improved but not to the point where you shouldn't worry about bleeding and dead pixels.


----------



## AlCapwn

So the only way this screen would be better if when they lower the price. But that wont happen this year anyway.


----------



## Muleman

I wonder if there is a third effect?

As I understand it, bleed is white light creeping around the edge of the screen.
IPS glow is a silvery sheen that can be seen in the corners but should disappear when you change your viewing angle.
However, all of the Acer monitors I tried had this yellow 'radiation' creeping out of the corners.
This is a video I took...





...and before anyone says it was the angle I shot it at, then I can honestly say the same effect was always there, no matter what angle I viewed from. I'd never seen anything like in before... like a mixture of bleed and glow. Maybe it is radiation and we are all being microwaved (joking).

The PG279Q I own does have a slight silvery sheen when viewing from the side but all the vids I shot were head on as the player views and I can't see any silver, white or yellow.
If the effect you are seeing is similar to above then it must be an intermittent fault with the panel because both Acer and Asus are using the same panel.
Is anyone seeing the same effect?
There's got to be a reason.

Shame as they are both awesome gaming monitors without this effect (and the dead pixels... and the dirt... and the creepy crawlies that so many have experienced.


----------



## wasyl00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> So the only way this screen would be better if when they lower the price. But that wont happen this year anyway.


I think the price reflects the lack of competition. The price drop will probably follow the Swift pg278q route.

http://pricespy.co.uk/product.php?pu=2714866


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Quick question. Does anybody think that they will be better batches next time. I mean with less to no glow in the corner? Or will AUO continue with this?


I would like to think so. It's still relatively new tech so there might be manufacturing issues and maybe we'll see further revisions down the line. Asus can't ignore the boat load of returns.

I haven't followed the PG278Q for some time but wasn't that plagued by issues on launch - did they get ironed out over time?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Quick question. Does anybody think that they will be better batches next time. I mean with less to no glow in the corner? Or will AUO continue with this?


It's possible that they will, eventually, produce a 144 Hz capable AHVA panel with less glow, but i'm not sure if they can refine the current process for the manufacture of the current panel in order to create less glow.

I mean, the new HP 25XW monitor is using a cherry picked AH-IPS panel, seemingly very widely used on budget IPS monitors, but it has much less glow than its Dell counterparts. In the same way, perhaps we might see something new with the FS2735, but i'm very skeptical at this point.


----------



## atomicus

The problem is the PANEL. Every single monitor that ever uses this panel will be at its mercy, and ultimately it is a poor quality one, highly prone to BLB and Glow. I've never seen anything like it, and what's most annoying is when I read people saying "oh, this is just what you get with IPS"... NO! It's what you get with THIS particular IPS panel. Yes, IPS can suffer with glow, but I've owned several IPS monitors over the years and have never encountered one with the glow I've seen on countless versions of this panel. I wish would people would stop maligning IPS just because of this one bad apple.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The problem is the PANEL. Every single monitor that ever uses this panel will be at its mercy, and ultimately it is a poor quality one, highly prone to BLB and Glow. I've never seen anything like it, and what's most annoying is when I read people saying "oh, this is just what you get with IPS"... NO! It's what you get with THIS particular IPS panel. Yes, IPS can suffer with glow, but I've owned several IPS monitors over the years and have never encountered one with the glow I've seen on countless versions of this panel. I wish would people would stop maligning IPS just because of this one bad apple.


Agree. I recently sold on a Dell UltraSharp U2412M IPS that was perfect. No glow, no bleed and as good as the day I got.

This AU Optics panel seems very hitty/missy. Wonder if the Freesync version suffers the same?
Strange how AUO are part of BenQ yet there's no Benq IPS GSync yet.


----------



## AlCapwn

They merged with Acer so i think you mean Acer. Not BenQ or?


----------



## wasyl00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The problem is the PANEL. Every single monitor that ever uses this panel will be at its mercy, and ultimately it is a poor quality one, highly prone to BLB and Glow. I've never seen anything like it, and what's most annoying is when I read people saying "oh, this is just what you get with IPS"... NO! It's what you get with THIS particular IPS panel. Yes, IPS can suffer with glow, but I've owned several IPS monitors over the years and have never encountered one with the glow I've seen on countless versions of this panel. I wish would people would stop maligning IPS just because of this one bad apple.


Yep. Totally agree. This panel has excessive amount of bleed, unfortunately.

I wonder if it's a matter trade-offs for Asus/Acer at this point to use THIS panel and that simply there is no other thing available at the required specs (I mean speed, gsync capable, resolution)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Agree. I recently sold on a Dell UltraSharp U2412M IPS that was perfect. No glow, no bleed and as good as the day I got.
> 
> This AU Optics panel seems very hitty/missy. Wonder if the Freesync version suffers the same?
> *Strange how AUO are part of BenQ* yet there's no Benq IPS GSync yet.


Did not know this but if its true its prolly cause BQ wont put their name on such an inferior panel


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Did not know this but if its true its prolly cause BQ wont put their name on such an inferior panel


Yup. Au Optronics are part of the BenQ group... at least they were last year

My first one was only fit for the *barbecue*, never mind BenQ
You'd think the panel was made at *B&Q*









Edit.. found a link
*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/monitors/74389-au-optronics-develops-144hz-refresh-ips-type-display-panels/*

... actually it says that AU Optronics (AUO), part of the BenQ group.... Acer (BenQ) have panels made by them, so they are all in it together.. Acer, BenQ AUO, ASUS, B&Q etc.. Makes sense.
*
http://www.benqmaterials.com/english/05_about/about_detail.aspx?pid=4*


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Agree. I recently sold on a Dell UltraSharp U2412M IPS that was perfect. No glow, no bleed and as good as the day I got.
> 
> This AU Optics panel seems very hitty/missy. Wonder if the Freesync version suffers the same?
> Strange how AUO are part of BenQ yet there's no Benq IPS GSync yet.


It's the same for every monitor using the panel.


----------



## minsekt

so ive just picked up mine today (in switzerland) its a netherland batch it seems. its made in september 2015. there was no OC Passed sticker on it whatsoever. there are no scratches, no broken bezels like the 4(!) PG278Q i had before. theres not a single dead pixel/subpixel. the ips glow is not that bad either ive made a picture of it with my Dell U2515H IPS Screen on the left for comparison. (both at 80 brightness. again, not really noticable in person) if i watch from below the screen all glow is gone, kinda weird.

but overall im quite happy now, because getting the right PQ278Q was a PITA for me. ill let the screen run the next days straight and see how it goes.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Strange how AUO are part of BenQ yet there's no Benq IPS GSync yet.


BenQ have become, over the last few years, a very quality oriented brand. Even their budget monitors are nearly impeccable. I'm sure they're perfectly happy not making monitors that are prone to having QC issues, even though it's all the rage these days.

I mean, they have their BL3201PT monitor out, which DOES use an AHVA panel, and they were the first brand to implement it. It's reasonable to assume they have some sort of agreement in place that insures some form of priority. The difference is that specific monitor is nearly flawless and very well reviewed, with virtually no glow to speak of.

Maybe i'm being naive, but that's how i see it, anyway.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasyl00*
> 
> It's the nature of the panel so don't expect this to dissapear. If you are buying this panel it will have a glow because its IPS.
> 
> If I look straight on at each corner it doesn't glow. I hope you are aware of the difference between glow and bleed from pinching the edges.
> 
> The reason of the glow in the corners is that you are normally looking from center position which is at the most sharpest angles to the each corner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> I wonder if there is a third effect?
> 
> As I understand it, bleed is white light creeping around the edge of the screen.
> IPS glow is a silvery sheen that can be seen in the corners but should disappear when you change your viewing angle.
> However, all of the Acer monitors I tried had this yellow 'radiation' creeping out of the corners.
> This is a video I took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and before anyone says it was the angle I shot it at, then I can honestly say the same effect was always there, no matter what angle I viewed from. I'd never seen anything like in before... like a mixture of bleed and glow. Maybe it is radiation and we are all being microwaved (joking).
> 
> The PG279Q I own does have a slight silvery sheen when viewing from the side but all the vids I shot were head on as the player views and I can't see any silver, white or yellow.
> If the effect you are seeing is similar to above then it must be an intermittent fault with the panel because both Acer and Asus are using the same panel.
> Is anyone seeing the same effect?
> There's got to be a reason.
> 
> Shame as they are both awesome gaming monitors without this effect (and the dead pixels... and the dirt... and the creepy crawlies that so many have experienced.


Guys, it is true that *ALL* IPS screens has a glow. But you can have a minimal glow or an extensive glow. If you can see silvery light in all four corners of the screen from your ideal sitting position (center) then this is an extensive glow and I would send this back immediately. Then you can have literally no glow from your sitting position and the glow is visible only from big angles or very small amount in one of the corner - usually bottom right. This is minimal glow and you can be happy. So yes, you can have also IPS "without" glow but all depends of build quality - QC. Majority of monitors will have some amount of glow even from ideal position but an extensive glow is not acceptable for such expensive piece of the hardware.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, with G-sync it's nice up to appx. 50FPS. The problem is mouse, it's not as smooth as I would wish. It's choppy. But it is choppy also on 120FPS if looking at the sky so I would say the mouse implementation sucks in witcher. With controller it's a completely different story. Smooth like hell. But I don't want to play wither on controller...


So you're not experiencing any issues then? The main reason I want G-Sync is because I experience microstutter I believe. I'm floating around 60 FPS, even when it's around 59.9 FPS, it seems to stutter a little in places like Novigrad, and my FPS counter says we're at 59.9 FPS.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> So you're not experiencing any issues then? The main reason I want G-Sync is because I experience microstutter I believe. I'm floating around 60 FPS, even when it's around 59.9 FPS, it seems to stutter a little in places like Novigrad, and my FPS counter says we're at 59.9 FPS.


Hey mate, pretty much the same with me, main reason I went for it was to stop the microstutter but witcher kind of has it anyway because of the masssive map.
I have a 980ti and 6700k and still experienced this even if I put it on all low settings, it all changed though when I changed 'visable foliage range' down from ultra to med/high, got rid of 99% of the stutter if not all, also using nvidia's optimal settings should work, but yeah try that.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> I would like to think so. It's still relatively new tech so there might be manufacturing issues and maybe we'll see further revisions down the line. Asus can't ignore the boat load of returns.
> 
> I haven't followed the PG278Q for some time but wasn't that plagued by issues on launch - did they get ironed out over time?


Nope







Pixel inversion is still there in June 2015 models, as well as screen uniformity issues typical for TN panels (color/gama shift). I was lucky to get one without dead pixel and with very minimal bleed in bottom right part of the screen. Anyway, it's already in box and will go back to the store. TN can't compete with IPS in image quality...


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hey mate, pretty much the same with me, main reason I went for it was to stop the microstutter but witcher kind of has it anyway because of the masssive map.
> I have a 980ti and 6700k and still experienced this even if I put it on all low settings, it all changed though when I changed 'visable foliage range' down from ultra to med/high, got rid of 99% of the stutter if not all, also using nvidia's optimal settings should work, but yeah try that.


Thanks. Oddly enough, I didn't have this issue on 1.08 I don't think. I was running perfectly fine till 1.10, but 1.10 was worth it to play hearts of stone.


----------



## AlCapwn

Yeah i saw that to. But its only 1 shop that have that price. And they dont even have the screen in stock. i think you should ignore that one


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> so ive just picked up mine today (in switzerland) its a netherland batch it seems. its made in september 2015. there was no OC Passed sticker on it whatsoever. there are no scratches, no broken bezels like the 4(!) PG278Q i had before. theres not a single dead pixel/subpixel. the ips glow is not that bad either ive made a picture of it with my Dell U2515H IPS Screen on the left for comparison. (both at 80 brightness. again, not really noticable in person) if i watch from below the screen all glow is gone, kinda weird.
> 
> but overall im quite happy now, because getting the right PQ278Q was a PITA for me. ill let the screen run the next days straight and see how it goes.


I think you'd just a bad luck with PG278Q. My first was already perfect - besides those things I've mentioned above. Could you please take a photo from your ideal sitting position and camera paralel to the screen ? Best if you can take a short video and them make a screenshot from it? Can you see the glow if looking from default sitting position ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> So you're not experiencing any issues then? The main reason I want G-Sync is because I experience microstutter I believe. I'm floating around 60 FPS, even when it's around 59.9 FPS, it seems to stutter a little in places like Novigrad, and my FPS counter says we're at 59.9 FPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hey mate, pretty much the same with me, main reason I went for it was to stop the microstutter but witcher kind of has it anyway because of the masssive map.
> I have a 980ti and 6700k and still experienced this even if I put it on all low settings, it all changed though when I changed 'visable foliage range' down from ultra to med/high, got rid of 99% of the stutter if not all, also using nvidia's optimal settings should work, but yeah try that.


Well, there is stutter here and there because it's just a big world and it still loading something in the background. But of course it is different from microstuttering. Don't know if you have single card or SLI but with my single 980Ti there is no microstuttering. But there is mouse choppiness so if you moving with your mouse it feels like stuttering. I think it depends how mouse is implemented in a game. I've noticed it also with other games. But with controller it's perfectly smooth. The best for you is to enable v-sync and try it with any controller to see if it works smooth or not.

Btw, I've also encountered big stuttering with 1.08, then also with 1.10 but then I've moved game to SSD and seems it helped a lot. Still some minor but far better.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I think you'd just a bad luck with PG278Q. My first was already perfect - besides those things I've mentioned above. Could you please take a photo from your ideal sitting position and camera paralel to the screen ? Best if you can take a short video and them make a screenshot from it? Can you see the glow if looking from default sitting position ?


when did you get your PG278Q? right at release? because thats when i bought mine. ive uploaded a video from my phone, can take a better video later today with a DSLR.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lrjlha5FH8

it looks so much more worse on a picture than in person, that video is quite accurate.

its not noticable in games at all, ive been running in every dark corner in a few games now and you just cant see it. only on a dark wallpaper its visible. but i dont use a black wallpaper so i dont really care.


----------



## sdmf74

I asked Benq why they let Acer & Asus beat them to market with this panel if they are part of AU Optronics. Interesting response, they said they dont think they will be making an IPS gaming panel for the following reasons.

- They make monitors for professional gamers who have told them time & time again "IPS doesnt cut it & they dont want higher resolutions"









What they are happy with 1080p?

- Freesync & G sync are both short lived, it is being built into the displayport standard

- Blur problem & response time

I understand having a niche with pro gamers but alienating everyone else seems ridiculous and a poor business decision
I guess as long as they are in bed with AUO they are essentially making money with Asus

He goes on to say that he prefers the colors of his TN panel more than his IPS at work


----------



## tiger style

bizarre comment by them. If professional gamers were dictating the direction monitors were heading, we'd still be playing on CRT's at 640x480


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> when did you get your PG278Q? right at release? because thats when i bought mine. ive uploaded a video from my phone, can take a better video later today with a DSLR.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lrjlha5FH8
> 
> it looks so much more worse on a picture than in person, that video is quite accurate.
> 
> its not noticable in games at all, ive been running in every dark corner in a few games now and you just cant see it. only on a dark wallpaper its visible. but i dont use a black wallpaper so i dont really care.


Thanks for video, your looks pretty good. Only a small amount in bottom right corner and a bit in top, should not be distracting too much in dark games.

I've bought mine a week ago. Wanted to try 1440p and g-sync and I did not want to wait until PG279Q is on stock. So I was almost sure I will return it back. I would keep it only if it would blow my mind, but it didn't because TN is just not for serious use. And also that pixel inversion..

So now considering if to stay with my old [email protected] or buy PG279Q. If I would know it is problem free I would buy, but I'm little afraid of glow and dead pixels.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> bizarre comment by them. If professional gamers were dictating the direction monitors were heading, we'd still be playing on CRT's at 640x480


His comment:

"We design these for the pros, and we do as they ask."

Main reason I want to upgrade is for the resolution


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger style*
> 
> bizarre comment by them. If professional gamers were dictating the direction monitors were heading, we'd still be playing on CRT's at 640x480


No. They simply operate on a dichotomy. They're still releasing monitors for professionals and enthusiasts, aside from releasing monitors for gamers. Seemingly, they deem the overlap an unprofitable market.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, there is stutter here and there because it's just a big world and it still loading something in the background. But of course it is different from microstuttering. Don't know if you have single card or SLI but with my single 980Ti there is no microstuttering. But there is mouse choppiness so if you moving with your mouse it feels like stuttering. I think it depends how mouse is implemented in a game. I've noticed it also with other games. But with controller it's perfectly smooth. The best for you is to enable v-sync and try it with any controller to see if it works smooth or not.
> 
> Btw, I've also encountered big stuttering with 1.08, then also with 1.10 but then I've moved game to SSD and seems it helped a lot. Still some minor but far better.


I'm on a SSD. I think it's just the game. It's one of the most demanding open world games we have right now besides GTAV. Certain parts where there are lots of NPCs, the screen will pop in and out, the stuttering.

But again, I didn't have this issue on 1.08, 1.08 was much more smoother for me.

I'm only playing at 1920 X 1200 resolution also, but Hairworks maybe the culprit since i have it on for every NPC.


----------



## griellwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Witcher 3 144FPS at single 980Ti ????? No way...!


Maybe on 800*600 monitor lol


----------



## Stars

exactly man, its really frustrating and makes no sense to me. Like- there is so much money to make in the PC market, yet the companies sit there with thumbs up their asses and dont even bring the up-to-date stuff from other markets like TV or Mobile devices to the PC market.

And this whole AHVA fiasco. Dude, the sell premium price monitors with panels, that you wouldnt even find in low budget TVs. Even in 400 Dollars 60" 4k TVs, you wouldnt find such trash panels with such a high failure rate, and yes I consider every panel with dirt, pixel error, extensive glow simply a bad panel that needs to get recycled out the bat and never even sent to the monitor manufacturers.

When you look at those quality IPS TVs- they never have pixel errors/dust problems or such a ridiculously extensive glow. Yes they might have BLB, but thats basically it.

Again, when you look at the quality IPS TVs, they look lightyears better than the AHVA trash that is beeing sold for a premium price, where you can consider yourself a lucky guy, if you dont have pixel errors/dust... Like come on, what is this ish`?

Have you ever been so nervous when buying an Iphone for the same price or a tablet or a TV? Yet with these monitors (278, 279, 270) they sell products with like 50% failure rate.

SPVA is ofcourse bad ass, and they even manage to have fast response times on the new TVs with SPVA, but Im not asking for the best premium stuff they use on TVs like SPVA etc, just give us some decent IPS stuff, maybe with that quantum dot stuff as a premium upgrade. All we get is some half assed trash, that no TV manufacturer would even consider putting in their lowest budget TVs...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> exactly man, its really frustrating and makes no sense to me. Like- there is so much money to make in the PC market, yet the companies sit there with thumbs up their asses and dont even bring the up-to-date stuff from other markets like TV or Mobile devices to the PC market.
> 
> And this whole AHVA fiasco. Dude, the sell premium price monitors with panels, that you wouldnt even find in low budget TVs. Even in 400 Dollars 60" 4k TVs, you wouldnt find such trash panels with such a high failure rate, and yes I consider every panel with dirt, pixel error, extensive glow simply a bad panel that needs to get recycled out the bat and never even sent to the monitor manufacturers.
> 
> When you look at those quality IPS TVs- they never have pixel errors/dust problems or such a ridiculously extensive glow. Yes they might have BLB, but thats basically it.
> 
> Again, when you look at the quality IPS TVs, they look lightyears better than the AHVA trash that is beeing sold for a premium price, where you can consider yourself a lucky guy, if you dont have pixel errors/dust... Like come on, what is this ish`?
> 
> Have you ever been so nervous when buying an Iphone for the same price or a tablet or a TV? Yet with these monitors (278, 279, 270) they sell products with like 50% failure rate.


Yeah they remind me of the XBOX 360 as far as failure rate goes. The new Dell TN one seems to be off to a good start so far. I got my Vizio SPVA based TV for $500, and I doubt any computer monitor looks as good (excluding professional work where a $1500 NEC or Eizo IPS display is probably justified). Like you say, these AHVA panels wouldn't even cut it for cheap TVs, much less the TN panel used in the PG278Q and others. I hate being ripped off too. Most PC gamers don't realize how much we're getting milked with these monitors. That makes me a hypocrite too since I own one.


----------



## Metros

Can I ask, where are you getting the information that ASUS makes the AU panel?

It is ACER (AU Optronics) that make the panel


----------



## Stars

Yes makes a hypocrit out of me too









BUt what can you do, when there are no alternatives? The lack of competition and alternatives is the main reason why they get away with such half assed trash.

Im forced to buy some trash TN monitor (XL2430T) for almost 400 EUR







And dont get me wrong, its build quality is not bad and the functions. Just the TN panel alone makes it trash, wich is what a surprise- also made by AUO









Were really doomed untill OLED comes out. And then Samsung or LG will have some decent monitors, because you dont need specially designed panels for high refresh with oleds, oleds are easily capable of doing high refresh rate.

Effin AUO man...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can I ask, where are you getting the information that ASUS makes the AU panel?
> 
> It is ACER (AU Optronics) that make the panel


We are talking about the AUO AHVA panel, which is used in the PG279Q and MG279Q as well as the XB270HU. We both know dreaded AUO makes it.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Tv's are all great until you go and measure the input lag and stuff on those puppies..


----------



## selbyftw

It annoys me that this panel doesn't support G sync at the monitors refresh rate, say you're running at 144hz, and you have g sync and v sync enabled if you get 144fps or more in the game v sync will take over and lock the frame rate to 144fps introducing input lag, nvidea should make it so g sync is always controlling it not v sync, only way to get around it is cap the game at something lower than the reported refresh rate then g sync will be always in control. But yeah, I wanted to play league at 144hz with g sync!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> Tv's are all great until you go and measure the input lag and stuff on those puppies..


There are plenty that are fine for gaming. There's no ghosting/trailing on my VA TV, nor does it have an excessive amount of motion blur compared to my XB270HU. It also has good uniformity because it doesn't use a crappier MVA panel like what AUO makes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> It annoys me that this panel doesn't support G sync at the monitors refresh rate, say you're running at 144hz, and you have g sync and v sync enabled if you get 144fps or more in the game v sync will take over and lock the frame rate to 144fps introducing input lag, nvidea should make it so g sync is always controlling it not v sync, only way to get around it is cap the game at something lower than the reported refresh rate then g sync will be always in control. But yeah, I wanted to play league at 144hz with g sync!


As far as I know, G-SYNC is supported at 144 Hz but that extra input lag is still there? Either way, I would think the lag difference isn't actually noticeable. You can always cap the frame rate to 140 or so, looks the same as 144 and no extra input lag.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There are plenty that are fine for gaming. There's no ghosting/trailing on my VA TV, nor does it have an excessive amount of motion blur compared to my XB270HU. It also has good uniformity because it doesn't use a crappier MVA panel like what AUO makes.
> As far as I know, G-SYNC is supported at 144 Hz but that extra input lag is still there? Either way, I would think the lag difference isn't actually noticeable. You can always cap the frame rate to 140 or so, looks the same as 144 and no extra input lag.


g sync is supported at that range, but not when it's the same as you monitors refresh rate, V sync will take over at that rate if you're constantly running at it or going over v sync will lock if to your monitors refresh rate, if you turn v sync of you can go over your monitors refresh rate but then you'll introduce screen tear again as you're getting more fps than your refresh rate.

Like you said the only way to do it is cap at say 140fps and g sync will be in control. It annoys me as you're paying a premium for g sync it should always be g sync controlling throughout the supported refresh rate


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I forgot that representatives of a company can't lie to save face. Any normal company wouldn't let a minority dictate what they do.


You're right. You should apply for a job at BenQ's financial dept and market analysis. They could use you.


----------



## Benny89

My local store just informed me that my PG was sent! I expect it today. The moment of truth is coming! Please RNG gods- have mercy on me and let me have good monitor!

Excited and nervous so much I probably won't sleep tonight


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My local store just informed me that my PG was sent! I expect it today. The moment of truth is coming! Please RNG gods- have mercy on me and let me have good monitor!
> 
> Excited and nervous so much I probably won't sleep tonight


Let us know how you like it.


----------



## reset1101

Just received an email from a store in my country, availabe at 879,95€ in 3 days, thats some money. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if this model doesnt have the same quality issues as the Acer one.


----------



## Ricepuddings

I got my order yesterday, and honestly I have very little to no backbleed on my monitor. I would show a picture but the photo makes it look a million times worse than it actually is. I also got no dead pixels or dirt which is nice. one thing i did notice when i compare it to my Dell monitor is the colors are more washed out, with some changes in the settings i was able to improve the quality a tad, but the colors still aren't as vibrant as i would have liked. nevertheless its an amazing monitor so far and enjoy the Gsync feature


----------



## abcsoup

A review is now up on Hexus, but it has very little technical information aside from some color/uniformity results and hands-on impressions: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/

Probably will have to wait until TFTCentral gets their review out to have real, quantitative analysis on response times, input lag, etc.


----------



## misiak

Guys, besides new Acers, is anyone waiting for Eizo FS2735 ?? Should come this Winder and looks pretty good and if QC is much better than Asus/Acer then it is no-brainer. Wonder if they use same s*** panels from AUO.

http://www.eizoglobal.com/products/foris/fs2735/index.html

Edit: Uhm, but don't know if it has g-sync... If not, it's a deal-breaker...


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That Foris is the last chance i'm willing to give this type of monitors. I'm expecting it to be more reasonably priced and have better quality control, conditions which will make me buy it. If it happens to be more of the same (as Asus' and Acer's), it's back to waiting for more decent LCD tech. AGAIN...


well its a freesync monitor as you can see on the german eizo page. https://www.eizo.de/foris/fs2735/


----------



## AlCapwn

Yeah its a freesync monitor that means no ULMB







plus its most likely the same panel as the asus MG279Q who else makes 144hz ips panels than AUO?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Yeah its a freesync monitor that means no ULMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus its most likely the same panel as the asus MG279Q who else makes 144hz ips panels than AUO?


The FG2421 doesn't support VRR, and it still has strobing. The XL2730Z doesn't have ULMB, and it still has strobing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> well its a freesync monitor as you can see on the german eizo page. https://www.eizo.de/foris/fs2735/


I'm aware. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Darylrese

My replacement has just arrived! No QC Sticker on this one, lets hope I get lucky! Got to wait until I go home to unbox and test...


----------



## dthorus

So i got this puppy in the morning... and damn,it's perfect








Spent the last 2 hours checking this one out,had a few tense moments at the start (motes of dust on the surface)
Very low, nonintrusive glow in the lower right corner,only noticable if you are relly looking for it.

Don't hate me too much, paid some extra for calibration & and pixel/dirt etc checks (~28€-ish)







Manufactured 2015 September


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dthorus*
> 
> So i got this puppy in the morning... and damn,it's perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the last 2 hours checking this one out,had a few tense moments at the start (motes of dust on the surface)
> Very low, nonintrusive glow in the lower right corner,only noticable if you are relly looking for it.
> 
> Don't hate me too much, paid some extra for calibration & and pixel/dirt etc checks (~28€-ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufactured 2015 September


Congrats, take us some videos of it







Where did you buy it from ?


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dthorus*
> 
> So i got this puppy in the morning... and damn,it's perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the last 2 hours checking this one out,had a few tense moments at the start (motes of dust on the surface)
> Very low, nonintrusive glow in the lower right corner,only noticable if you are relly looking for it.
> 
> Don't hate me too much, paid some extra for calibration & and pixel/dirt etc checks (~28€-ish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufactured 2015 September


Photos/Vids or did nt happen


----------



## AlCapwn

I wish i could get mine calibrated.. when i get it


----------



## selbyftw

Hi everyone, I'm my second monitor now, first one was from scan uk, had a piece of dust in the screen, sent it back, had a refund and went with OCUK, this one now has another piece of dust in it, along with a free dead pixel. Not really the suppliers fault but my god this is bad. It needs to be sorted, I'm more than happy to keep returning and getting a new one, in fact the more people who send them back the better as asus will realise how bad this is getting. Please tell me I'm not being picky?


----------



## xg4m3

You're not being picky, don't worry. This is bad and there is no excuse for this. Selling this crap for 900€. Where has the world gone to?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Please tell me I'm not being picky?


I'd say you are being picky about the pixel, as manufacturers would have to discard entire panels completely in order to avoid them altogether. That's unreasonable, and it would probably drive the prices up. And it's just one, after all.

However, dirt stuck inbetween the coating and the panel is insanely stupid.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I'd say you are being picky about the pixel, as manufacturers would have to discard entire panels completely in order to avoid them altogether. That's unreasonable, and it would probably drive the prices up. And it's just one, after all.
> 
> However, dirt stuck inbetween the coating and the panel is insanely stupid.


Well personally I believe if you're paying £750 for a monitor you deserve to have a perfect screen (obv IPS glow is a given and tolerable BLB), it's like buying a brand new car that already as a scratch on it.

Either way It's going back don't see why I should be stuck with a dead pixel while other people have had perfect ones from the same supplier.

OCUK know that this is what expected from a monitor as they throw this warranty in

'OcUK Exclusive Service: Warranty regarding dead pixels falls under ISO rules and as such dead pixels if very few are not an actual fault. But at OcUK we value our customers especially when spending such a *large amount of money* on what is a flagship gaming monitor. As such even if you *only have 1 dead/stuck pixel* and it has not gone after 3 days, we will class the monitor as faulty and exchange it for you at no cost to you. This service is exclusive at OcUK for Asus ROG Swift ONLY or other qualifying monitors! (Valid for 28 days from purchase)!


----------



## xg4m3

For a monitor which costs so much there shouldn't be any dead pixels or dirt. This is a premium price and product should also be premium quality.


----------



## AlCapwn

I had a dead pixel on my Xbhu. That i could have lived with if i liked the screen. But dust and little bugs in the screen i could NOT live with. I saw the pixel 1 time when i had pure white bg to test it. After that i never saw it again. Looking forward to enter the pg279q lottery


----------



## EmCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm my second monitor now, first one was from scan uk, had a piece of dust in the screen, sent it back, had a refund and went with OCUK, this one now has another piece of dust in it, along with a free dead pixel. Not really the suppliers fault but my god this is bad. It needs to be sorted, I'm more than happy to keep returning and getting a new one, in fact the more people who send them back the better as asus will realise how bad this is getting. Please tell me I'm not being picky?


You're not. I don't think I've even seen a dead pixel before and I've seen a lot of ****. I would return it right away. In my case i _could_ have lived with one tiny dead pixel in the right corner. It was very hard to see and you really had to look for it. The other one was just like yours and pops right at your face. Should have kept the Acer....


----------



## timd78

Ok so here goes my comparison of the PG278 and PG279:

Given the marked improvement of gaming on G-sync my brother on viewing my screen also decided to jump on the bandwagon but due to not needing the HDMI input and only viewing the computer from a confined angle due to his desk layout we decided to save some money and order the PG278 rather than my PG279.

The monitor arrived brand new today and I unpacked it and pixel checked it, all was good. Unfortunately in every game we tested the monitor did not at all compare well to the PG279, disregarding the viewing angles which I expected to be limiting the colours are completely washed out on the P278 and have a weird shimmer effect to them. Also on grey material the purple and green hue's show themselves and surprisingly it even has less definition in the blacks. It does have less glow than an IPS but some glow is still present and surprisingly there is less glow difference than I was expecting. I would not want to run a 278 over a 279 under any circumstances including dark material due to the apparent loss of contrast even factoring glow in.

Given he is spending a lot of money still on the 278 we have decided to return it and order another 279, with my brother pulling the extra cash out of his savings. There is no point spending all that money and having disappointment in the back of your mind.

My advice to any happy pg278 owners is to not side by this their monitor next to a pg279, what has been seen cannot be unseen. Given how close people have maintained their colour accuracy was while sitting in the sweet spot I was not expecting such obvious difference. Just before somebody says I confirmed the settings on both monitors were similar (brightness 20% and default colour) and I do not believe there was any fault with the new monitor which would be resolved with another unit of the same model.

There you go, that is both the opinion of me and my brother. I even kept my opinion to myself at the start so as not to bias my brother but it was evident he felt the same as me as we gradually began to accept that it could not really compare and took a lot away from the impressive feeling we got when first trying out my PG279.

I couldn't take any photos as both monitors were each side of an L shaped desk so comparison photos were not possible and I was keen to rebox it and arrange the return.


----------



## Benny89

Mine arrived! Already tested!!







No dead pixels and no dust. Was staring at pure white screen for 30 minutes and I didn't find anything!!







Every little dust was just on screen and removable.

It is so far PERFECT! And my god....the image quality is insane! Going from 21 TN and only week of using 24 IPS it is like my eyes gonna blow.

I can't check glow or bleed right now since it is middle of day here, but in terms of chasis, dead pixels and dust- it is perfect so far.

I am so happy!


----------



## AlCapwn

Thx for the comparison Timd78. Yeah the only thing the pg278 has over the pg279 is the extra speed.

And Benny89 good news at last. Now i am really looking forward to mine


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> OCUK know that this is what expected from a monitor as they throw this warranty in


Well, dude, if that's the case, back it goes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine arrived! Already tested!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no dust. Was staring at pure white screen for 30 minutes and I didn't find anything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little dust was just on screen and removable.
> 
> It is so far PERFECT! And my god....the image quality is insane! Going from 21 TN and only week of using 24 IPS it is like my eyes gonna blow.
> 
> I can't check glow or bleed right now since it is middle of day here, but in terms of chasis, dead pixels and dust- it is perfect so far.
> 
> I am so happy!


That's great! Enjoy.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm my second monitor now, first one was from scan uk, had a piece of dust in the screen, sent it back, had a refund and went with OCUK, this one now has another piece of dust in it, along with a free dead pixel. Not really the suppliers fault but my god this is bad. It needs to be sorted, I'm more than happy to keep returning and getting a new one, in fact the more people who send them back the better as asus will realise how bad this is getting. Please tell me I'm not being picky?


You are not at all. For the price 900e this is not acceptable! Just keep return until you get a good one. Or ask for refund... Btw, what about other stuff - bleed, glow ?


----------



## dthorus

Hey, let's start the Perfect PG279 Club







lottery tickets this way ->

Benny89 is from Poland afaik,i got mine from a shop specialised in selling monitors(thus the calibration&no bad pixel check) here in Hungary,maybe this region got a better batch


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Thx for the comparison Timd78. Yeah the only thing the pg278 has over the pg279 is the extra speed.
> 
> And Benny89 good news at last. Now i am really looking forward to mine


Best thing is and KEEP IT IN MIND GUYS- my Asus did not have any "QC Passed" sticker on it.

After reading users reviews here and on German sites- I have an theory that there was a mistake with first batch. "QC Passed" stickers were sitcked to wrong monitors- to those which DID NOT passed QC.

So far monitors without this sticker were mostly fine while most of those with sticker had bad pixels/dust and bleed. It could be simple human error.

If you country is getting first, new batch, like mine yesterday- you can have high hopes for perfect screen.

That is only my theory but yea.

PS. Date of my monitor- October 2015.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine arrived! Already tested!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no dust. Was staring at pure white screen for 30 minutes and I didn't find anything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little dust was just on screen and removable.
> 
> It is so far PERFECT! And my god....the image quality is insane! Going from 21 TN and only week of using 24 IPS it is like my eyes gonna blow.
> 
> I can't check glow or bleed right now since it is middle of day here, but in terms of chasis, dead pixels and dust- it is perfect so far.
> 
> I am so happy!


Congrats, where did you buy from and what price ? It pisses me off but they are still not available in Slovakia and Czech Republic. Idiots from a shop still postponing delivery date, actually 30.10. It was 16.10, then 23.10 and now 30.10. Real jerks they are. Going return 278Q today and waiting fro 279Q... Btw, on black you can see glow/bleed even during a day. If not you are on the best way to have it perfect...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Best thing is and KEEP IT IN MIND GUYS- my Asus did not have any "QC Passed" sticker on it.
> 
> After reading users reviews here and on German sites- I have an theory that there was a mistake with first batch. "QC Passed" stickers were sitcked to wrong monitors- to those which DID NOT passed QC.
> 
> So far monitors without this sticker were mostly fine while most of those with sticker had bad pixels/dust and bleed. It could be simple human error.
> 
> If you country is getting first, new batch, like mine yesterday- you can have high hopes for perfect screen.
> 
> That is only my theory but yea.
> 
> PS. Date of my monitor- October 2015.


I hope so because my replacement has no QC sticker on it. My first one did. How do you find the monitor date?

SelbyFTW ordered at same time as me and got another dud though and from same supplier so I hope I won the monitor lottery but don't have very high hopes now.


----------



## boredgunner

What's with people smiling and acting like the atrocious QC for a 900 euro product is a game? "Yay let's play the lottery!"


----------



## Darylrese

Haha its because the monitor itself is decent when its problem free. Also there's nothing really on the market so nothing else to choose from.

If mine is faulty again when I try it later I might try once more than that's enough for me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Congrats, where did you buy from and what price ? It pisses me off but they are still not available in Slovakia and Czech Republic. Idiots from a shop still postponing delivery date, actually 30.10. It was 16.10, then 23.10 and now 30.10. Real jerks they are. Going return 278Q today and waiting fro 279Q... Btw, on black you can see glow/bleed even during a day. If not you are on the best way to have it perfect...


Hey. I ordered from komputronik.pl.

There minor glow/bleed on down right corner, but it is very little and I assume it is due to controls of panel being implemented in this place.

Here are pictures. Second one is actually closer to what it really looks like, first one is little overshot even with camera- mind my phone does not have best camera.





They were took during the day so I have to still check glow during pure night, so I will post pictures then also.

But so far- so good


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You are not at all. For the price 900e this is not acceptable! Just keep return until you get a good one. Or ask for refund... Btw, what about other stuff - bleed, glow ?


It's still the middle of the day here and it's very bright so I can't really tell in terms of BLB or glow yet, but I don't have to pack it up for return untill tomorrow morning so I'll keep it out and try later!


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Congrats, where did you buy from and what price ? It pisses me off but they are still not available in Slovakia and Czech Republic. Idiots from a shop still postponing delivery date, actually 30.10. It was 16.10, then 23.10 and now 30.10. Real jerks they are. Going return 278Q today and waiting fro 279Q... Btw, on black you can see glow/bleed even during a day. If not you are on the best way to have it perfect...


from komputronik: http://www.k24.sk/product/288986/Elektronika/Periferie/ASUS_PG279Q_165Hz_G_Sync_.html


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Best thing is and KEEP IT IN MIND GUYS- my Asus did not have any "QC Passed" sticker on it.
> 
> After reading users reviews here and on German sites- I have an theory that there was a mistake with first batch. "QC Passed" stickers were sitcked to wrong monitors- to those which DID NOT passed QC.
> 
> So far monitors without this sticker were mostly fine while most of those with sticker had bad pixels/dust and bleed. It could be simple human error.
> 
> If you country is getting first, new batch, like mine yesterday- you can have high hopes for perfect screen.
> 
> That is only my theory but yea.
> 
> PS. Date of my monitor- October 2015.


My second monitor arrived today with no QC sticker had dust and a dead pixel so I think your theory is a little askew


----------



## Darylrese

With the 165hz overclock, do you select 165hz refresh rate in windows / games or just 144hz and it just OC's it to 165hz on the panel? I very much doubt it makes any difference anyway but thought I'd check I am doing things right when I try mine later on


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> With the 165hz overclock, do you select 165hz refresh rate in windows / games or just 144hz and it just OC's it to 165hz on the panel? I very much doubt it makes any difference anyway but thought I'd check I am doing things right when I try mine later on


you activate the OC in OSD and your monitor will restart itself. after restart you can select 165hz in nvidia control panel as your default refresh rate.


----------



## timd78

Personally i run on the desktop at 120hz so the gfx card fully down clocks. The monitor then jumps up to 165 by default on launching a game.


----------



## Benny89

Little about performance. I have single 980 Ti Gigabyte G1, OC to 1520 on air.

Witcher 3- with everything in options set to max game keeps 55-65 FPS, dropoing sometimes to 50s in new DLC areas (Hearts of Stone) which are just poorly optimized (since there is literally nothing there that would make fps drop like that). Only thing that is not max are hairworks AA, down from x8 to x4 becasuse in cutscenes where Geralts head is close to screen FPS were droping crazy even on 1080p. I don't see difference though anyway.

Game feels super smooth even if fps are droping 60-50. G-Sync works WONDERFUL!

So if anyone has single 980Ti- that is monitor that will push it to its limits ^^. Although Witcher 3 is super demanding game due to open world.

So far there is only a small bleed at down right corner, but my wife IPS and my other one also have it there (controls...) so I am fine with it.

I will try later maybe to loose chasis a bit there, will see. So far I am happy ^^


----------



## Coogamooga

Well after being sent out in the first batch from OverclockersUK on Friday, with the 'QC passed' sticker, I'm finally up and running. First impressions were good. Everything packaged well, until I removed the bubble wrap from the screen. Don't these people wear gloves when putting monitors together?! Fingers mark and smears all round the edge of the screen.. and yes it is brand new and not previously opened.
Anyway after firing her up was initially impressed. That soon changed though. 2 dead pixels on the right side and dirt bottom centre. TBH whilst gaming I'd probably not really notice these too much, but the bottom right glow and top left bleed gets annoying. No lottery win for me after paying for it a month ago!
Why does it always seem to be on the right? Being a noob on these things it almost makes you think its due to the monitor controls in the bottom right.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine arrived! Already tested!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no dust. Was staring at pure white screen for 30 minutes and I didn't find anything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little dust was just on screen and removable.
> 
> It is so far PERFECT! And my god....the image quality is insane! Going from 21 TN and only week of using 24 IPS it is like my eyes gonna blow.
> 
> I can't check glow or bleed right now since it is middle of day here, but in terms of chasis, dead pixels and dust- it is perfect so far.
> 
> I am so happy!


Congrats. Be sure to post some pics and videos. I also am astounded by the quality. Before this I was gaming on a 720p 60hz TV.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Little about performance. I have single 980 Ti Gigabyte G1, OC to 1520 on air.
> 
> Witcher 3- with everything in options set to max game keeps 55-65 FPS, dropoing sometimes to 50s in new DLC areas (Hearts of Stone) which are just poorly optimized (since there is literally nothing there that would make fps drop like that). Only thing that is not max are hairworks AA, down from x8 to x4 becasuse in cutscenes where Geralts head is close to screen FPS were droping crazy even on 1080p. I don't see difference though anyway.
> 
> Game feels super smooth even if fps are droping 60-50. G-Sync works WONDERFUL!
> 
> So if anyone has single 980Ti- that is monitor that will push it to its limits ^^. Although Witcher 3 is super demanding game due to open world.
> 
> So far there is only a small bleed at down right corner, but my wife IPS and my other one also have it there (controls...) so I am fine with it.
> 
> I will try later maybe to loose chasis a bit there, will see. So far I am happy ^^


This is what I'm really looking forward to, Witcher 3 on this monitor.

I also have a single 980 Ti OC to 1504/8000 with Kraken and AIO. I can get to 1550 with more voltage, but I like my performance with just stock voltage.

I'm really looking forward to this monitor. I can't imagine, literally, how 1440P gameplay looks because I've never demo or seen a game run on a 1440P monitor. Everyone says the difference from 1080P to 1440P is similar from 720P to 1080P.

I hope it's truly noticable. I'm hoping this monitor extends the life of my 980 Ti card, having smoother gameplay even around 45 FPS, otherwise I might have go get a 1080 Ti later on.


----------



## Coogamooga

Sr, bleed is top right too


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> This is what I'm really looking forward to, Witcher 3 on this monitor.
> 
> I also have a single 980 Ti OC to 1504/8000 with Kraken and AIO. I can get to 1550 with more voltage, but I like my performance with just stock voltage.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this monitor. I can't imagine, literally, how 1440P gameplay looks because I've never demo or seen a game run on a 1440P monitor. Everyone says the difference from 1080P to 1440P is similar from 720P to 1440P.
> 
> I hope it's truly noticable. I'm hoping this monitor extends the life of my 980 Ti card, having smoother gameplay even around 45 FPS, otherwise I might have go get a 1080 Ti later on.


I'm really looking forward to it as well. Currently have it set to 1080p 60hz and I'm already amazed. SLI 980tis should blow witcher 3 out of the water, counting the days down to my new build.


----------



## medgart

Have anyone played with this monitor for like 10 hours straight or so? Did it get hot? Someone here said about his monitor that half of the screen was bluish and the other half was yellowish. Maybe that's because of how this monitor's ventilation is designed.

https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/
https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/websites/global/products/yUqf81thTG70si2c/images/keeping.png


----------



## kashim

guys a lot of new buyer here







...give some impressions about pg279q please...i need info about response time and input lag...if i upgrade from my benq xl2411t to this monitor i have for sure better color,but i need to sacrifice input lag(for some review seems same inout lag) or fluidity for fps genre?(i m competitive fps player cs go and bf)i have asked this question alot of time and different players,someone says 3ms arent noticible and it s better buy pg279q over 278q and someone says the opposite,im so confused...please help me to decide


----------



## kashim

p.s, sorry for my bad english i m italian ^^


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Congrats. Be sure to post some pics and videos. I also am astounded by the quality. Before this I was gaming on a 720p 60hz TV.


Hey, here are some pics (sorry for quality but it is from phone), black back ground.

There is little yellow bleed at down right corner of screen but good viewing angle and brightness set up make it almost gone. I can live with that.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have anyone played with this monitor for like 10 hours straight or so? Did it get hot? Someone here said about his monitor that half of the screen was bluish and the other half was yellowish. Maybe that's because of how this monitor's ventilation is designed.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/
> https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/websites/global/products/yUqf81thTG70si2c/images/keeping.png


Had mine on for 24 hours across last weekend. 12 hours each day and it didn't get hot at all. The external power supply got hotter and that wasn't hot either.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Had mine on for 24 hours across last weekend. 12 hours each day and it didn't get hot at all. The external power supply got hotter and that wasn't hot either.


Agreed i have been using mine a lot for just under a week now and have been routinely checking for heat and the panel remains at room temperature to the touch.

Pointing my laser thermometer on it now the rear casing is 26-30 degree's and i can just get it to pick up 35 degrees if i aim at the flashing lights shown through the slats on the left hand side of the monitor when looking down on it which i presume to be the gysnc module. The display surface is a regular temperature of 30 degrees all over and the power supply is currently 35 degrees.

I have been playing a game now for about 1.5 hours and its running at around 100fps.

The monitor does not seem to have a heat issue at all. I have also checked it when playing a game that can reach 165 hz and have noticed no marked change.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coogamooga*
> 
> Well after being sent out in the first batch from OverclockersUK on Friday, with the 'QC passed' sticker, I'm finally up and running. First impressions were good. Everything packaged well, until I removed the bubble wrap from the screen. Don't these people wear gloves when putting monitors together?! Fingers mark and smears all round the edge of the screen.. and yes it is brand new and not previously opened.
> Anyway after firing her up was initially impressed. That soon changed though. 2 dead pixels on the right side and dirt bottom centre. TBH whilst gaming I'd probably not really notice these too much, but the bottom right glow and top left bleed gets annoying. No lottery win for me after paying for it a month ago!
> Why does it always seem to be on the right? Being a noob on these things it almost makes you think its due to the monitor controls in the bottom right.


LOL its literally like you received my monitor that I did send back. Same fingerprints and smearing all over the screen itself (coating). Dirt in center, 1 stuck pixel on top right quarter of the screen seen on any background, 2 more stuck pixels visible on dark background. I had exactly the same experience as you almost. Its really unacceptable how they selll those 900 euro monitors. I mean the thing with finger prints and smearing on the coating alone are a no go.. How do ppl not wear gloves in a monitor factory or assembly factory in the year 2015?


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine arrived! Already tested!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pixels and no dust. Was staring at pure white screen for 30 minutes and I didn't find anything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little dust was just on screen and removable.
> 
> It is so far PERFECT! And my god....the image quality is insane! Going from 21 TN and only week of using 24 IPS it is like my eyes gonna blow.
> 
> I can't check glow or bleed right now since it is middle of day here, but in terms of chasis, dead pixels and dust- it is perfect so far.
> 
> I am so happy!


That's great! I will receive my monitor from komputronik tomorrow because they didn't notice my payment







I added EVGA 980TI SC+ ACX 2.0+ to my order and they acknowledged the first payment only (for monitor, and not for GPU)







Hope my monitor will be perfect too.


----------



## Benny89

Here are the pics to take a look at bleed.

Very important info for you all: There will be always a bleed in IPS monitor- ESPECIALLY with AUO panel. Sometimes less, sometimes more, but there will be.

Here is pic of my PG279Q bleed. Picture make it looks a lot worse, because I can't see top righ corner bleed at all, however I can see (although it covers MUCH LESS area in normal gaming) down right corner bleed.



Here is pic of my EIZO BK IPS panel, 1080p 24", which had very good reviews on TFT:



So as you can see (again- pictures make it a lot worse) you cannot avoid bleed in IPS at all, and AUO panel will have one always, somewhere, bigger, smaller- always.

So you can get perfect monitor- no dead pixels, no dust. But you will always have glow/bleed on your PG/XB/AUO panel.

Sad reality but if you want upgrade- you have to realize that.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

It's kind of sad to think that your monitor quality is affected by if the guy who put it together just had lunch or not or doesn't use hair conditioner and has bad dandruff.

I hope they're wearing bunny suits and puttings the displays together in a controlled room, but doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys a lot of new buyer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...give some impressions about pg279q please...i need info about response time and input lag...if i upgrade from my benq xl2411t to this monitor i have for sure better color,but i need to sacrifice input lag(for some review seems same inout lag) or fluidity for fps genre?(i m competitive fps player cs go and bf)i have asked this question alot of time and different players,someone says 3ms arent noticible and it s better buy pg279q over 278q and someone says the opposite,im so confused...please help me to decide


wait for a test from tftcentral


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here are the pics to take a look at bleed.
> 
> Very important info for you all: There will be always a bleed in IPS monitor- ESPECIALLY with AUO panel. Sometimes less, sometimes more, but there will be.
> 
> Here is pic of my PG279Q bleed. Picture make it looks a lot worse, because I can't see top righ corner bleed at all, however I can see (although it covers MUCH LESS area in normal gaming) down right corner bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pic of my EIZO BK IPS panel, 1080p 24", which had very good reviews on TFT:
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see (again- pictures make it a lot worse) you cannot avoid bleed in IPS at all, and AUO panel will have one always, somewhere, bigger, smaller- always.
> 
> So you can get perfect monitor- no dead pixels, no dust. But you will always have glow/bleed on your PG/XB/AUO panel.
> 
> Sad reality but if you want upgrade- you have to realize that.


looks exacly like mine does (posted a few pages back) on a picture it looks SO MUCH more worse than in person.. posted a picture with my dell ips side by side and it just looks like your eizo too.. im happy with my purchase


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey, here are some pics (sorry for quality but it is from phone), black back ground.
> 
> There is little yellow bleed at down right corner of screen but good viewing angle and brightness set up make it almost gone. I can live with that.


Looks like you won the lottery. What's your brightness set to?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys who have 279, can someone test pixel inversion? Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present. Thx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> There is another test from lagom, simply to test, just scroll the page and if the pixel inversion is present, when the pattern is grey the pixel inversion came off, much visible on the taskbar.
> Let me know!
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern


I don't have any strange effects on PG278Q...


----------



## Darylrese

So got my replacement and....No dirt, NO dead pixels. It looks stunning.

There is backlight bleed but not enough to worry about I don't think? Looks worse in the photo.

Happily running at 165hz


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Looks like you won the lottery. What's your brightness set to?


Right now its 30-35 and that is very good for me. 50+ makes some things too bright, expecially in day in Witcher 3 for example and makes night too bright (same for dark games)

I can definetely see bleed on my PG in down right corner but I accepted reality that there is no AUO without bleed in corners. You can see it only in pure black scenario, even sligh light in-game and it is gone. I am lucky since it is only one corner, so yea.

Also angles are strange on thins monitor. I stronly suggest anyone to set your perfect viewing angle while playing some dark, pure night game. I was using Thief with low brightness.

My PG is on max high with little back setup so IPS glow from all corners and sides is minumim. You need to do it, becasue sometimes even few cm in view angle make one side/corner/up/down side glow stronger then others.


----------



## Benny89

Here is YT video of my PG. Brightness was on 100% and you can see that one half of the screen is blueish while other is yellowish when you catch angles. It looks worse on video then it really is but yea, that how this panel is. Video with Lumia 640 so quality is low, bear that in mind







.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqfK4mkdDkM


----------



## Darylrese

Mine has a fair amount of IPS glow but i don't know what to expect coming from a TN Panel. I have never used IPS before.

I haven't played games on it yet but everything else looks good so far.

It doesn't look like the picture in real life, its more subtle and even looking.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Mine has a fair amount of IPS glow but i don't know what to expect coming from a TN Panel. I have never used IPS before.
> 
> I haven't played games on it yet but everything else looks good so far.
> 
> It doesn't look like the picture in real life, its more subtle and even looking.


But it is smillar to mine. The glow on right side is bigger than on left and left is less and more blueish (your left down corner, mine both left corners).

I have no idea why there is always more glow/bleed on right side....


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah! So is mine normal or not?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah! So is mine normal or not?


I think it is like that: it is not normal, mine glow is also not normal but I think it is normal for this panel.

So If I would like to replace it I could get bigger glow on some other corner or other side. I think that should not be normal, but I am afraid AUO panel is like that.

Unless there is anyone here whos PG does not have bigger bleed on one/two corners than others. Anyone?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

This might sound crazy, but you guys can try loosening the hardware that mounts the chassis and display.

I now know about IPS glow, but my years of designing military displays, a lot of time it was hardware either putting too much pressure on the sides or directly from the front which would cause what we called "glow marks."

When you guts flex and bend the bezel a bit, do you see the blowing change at all? Do you see more or less if you slightly twist the bezel? If so, it can be caused by hardware rather than the display itself.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> This might sound crazy, but you guys can try loosening the hardware that mounts the chassis and display.
> 
> I now know about IPS glow, but my years of designing military displays, a lot of time it was hardware either putting too much pressure on the sides or directly from the front which would cause what we called "glow marks."
> 
> When you guts flex and bend the bezel a bit, do you see the blowing change at all? Do you see more or less if you slightly twist the bezel? If so, it can be caused by hardware rather than the display itself.


Problem is I have no idea how to loose it. There is no screws there or anything that seem to let you loose/take off etc. chasis.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Problem is I have no idea how to loose it. There is no screws there or anything that seem to let you loose/take off etc. chasis.


IC. The reason I'm so suspicious is because the glow isn't uniform, and it's always focused in the corners, where displays usually have threaded holes to mount to the chassis.

There were two challanges I always faced at work. over torqueing the displays or risking loose hardware when the product is shipped.

Almost all displays I have worked with in the past, they always had a "recommended" torque for us to mount the screws to, and guess what? They always caused the displays to bend or get pinched in the sides or corners causing these similar marks.

It's just a theory, but I really do thinkthat some (not all) of these marks in the corner are caused by the way these displays are mounted to the chassis.

If you grabed both sides of the display and twist the bezel gently (not hard) do you see the same glow marks appear on the sides? This shouldn't damage the display in anyway.


----------



## GH1980

Hi All,

Got my monitor on Wednesday from Scan (dispatched last Friday but I am in N. Ireland and delivery took ages)

No QC sticker, and it is much better than my old 7 year old syncmaster TN panel. So clear and sharp! I have no dead pixels and no dirt behind the panel which is nice.

However, I seem to be getting a blue tinge on the left hand bottom corner, if I was on google you can see the colour turning slightly yellow towards the top. I think it is the unwanted blue tinge on the bottom causing this, making the colour cooler in this corner.

Is this standard IPS glow or is it a bit too much? I don't mind the glow to the right (white/silver) but the colour change might annoy me slightly.

Sorry my camera (or more like the user) is crap at dark pictures, not sure how to get them sharp. Taken in a dark room with brightness at 40.

Top pic is a photo



Bottom one is a screenshot of a video


----------



## juano

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/657191992569548800

The Asus ROG Swift PG279Q is NOT using the same panel as the Acer XB270HU or Asus MG279Q. Using AUO M270Q008 V0


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/657191992569548800
> 
> The Asus ROG Swift PG279Q is NOT using the same panel as the Acer XB270HU or Asus MG279Q. Using AUO M270Q008 V0


Very interesting. Notice that AUO are still the panel manufacturer though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Problem is I have no idea how to loose it. There is no screws there or anything that seem to let you loose/take off etc. chasis.


That would void the warranty too.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey. I ordered from komputronik.pl.
> 
> There minor glow/bleed on down right corner, but it is very little and I assume it is due to controls of panel being implemented in this place.
> 
> Here are pictures. Second one is actually closer to what it really looks like, first one is little overshot even with camera- mind my phone does not have best camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were took during the day so I have to still check glow during pure night, so I will post pictures then also.
> 
> But so far- so good


Could you try to make a video at night and make a screenshot from video? Then it would be much closer to reality. But from the pictures look like there is no major bleed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> from komputronik: http://www.k24.sk/product/288986/Elektronika/Periferie/ASUS_PG279Q_165Hz_G_Sync_.html


Hmm, it's not on stock. They are awaiting delivery on 30.10. Same as Alza. But I don't trust them because I had pre-order and they said it will be available on 16.10. Then on 16.10 they've changed it to 23.10 and on 22.10 they changed to 30.10. So I except they will change it again. Don't know if they are treating us like idiots...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Little about performance. I have single 980 Ti Gigabyte G1, OC to 1520 on air.
> 
> Witcher 3- with everything in options set to max game keeps 55-65 FPS, dropoing sometimes to 50s in new DLC areas (Hearts of Stone) which are just poorly optimized (since there is literally nothing there that would make fps drop like that). Only thing that is not max are hairworks AA, down from x8 to x4 becasuse in cutscenes where Geralts head is close to screen FPS were droping crazy even on 1080p. I don't see difference though anyway.
> 
> Game feels super smooth even if fps are droping 60-50. G-Sync works WONDERFUL!
> 
> So if anyone has single 980Ti- that is monitor that will push it to its limits ^^. Although Witcher 3 is super demanding game due to open world.
> 
> So far there is only a small bleed at down right corner, but my wife IPS and my other one also have it there (controls...) so I am fine with it.
> 
> I will try later maybe to loose chasis a bit there, will see. So far I am happy ^^


Do you play with mouse or controller? Because I found out particularly in witcher, the mouse is a bit choppy during panning no matter what FPS. Found it pretty distracting, with controller it is super smooth. I recommend to turn off hairworks as it is useless and put the shadow one bellow ultra. These are most demanding features together with foliage quality, but I like it to have max. But shadows there is almost no difference and better to have higher refresh rate than some more eye candy.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coogamooga*
> 
> Well after being sent out in the first batch from OverclockersUK on Friday, with the 'QC passed' sticker, I'm finally up and running. First impressions were good. Everything packaged well, until I removed the bubble wrap from the screen. Don't these people wear gloves when putting monitors together?! Fingers mark and smears all round the edge of the screen.. and yes it is brand new and not previously opened.
> Anyway after firing her up was initially impressed. That soon changed though. 2 dead pixels on the right side and dirt bottom centre. TBH whilst gaming I'd probably not really notice these too much, but the bottom right glow and top left bleed gets annoying. No lottery win for me after paying for it a month ago!
> Why does it always seem to be on the right? Being a noob on these things it almost makes you think its due to the monitor controls in the bottom right.


Definitely not controls. I have the same with my LG. The left site is completely without glow, the right side have it. Top corner glow not visible from default sitting position but the bottom right glow is not able to avoid. So I've dismantled the panel and was shocked how this LG is build







It's basically a plastic frame where the LCD panel sits. So I could remove the panel itself and test. There is exactly the same amount of glow even it is outside frame so this is not related to controls location. But I would like to know why majority of IPS panels suffers from glow in bottom right corner. Makes no sense to me...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> This is what I'm really looking forward to, Witcher 3 on this monitor.
> 
> I also have a single 980 Ti OC to 1504/8000 with Kraken and AIO. I can get to 1550 with more voltage, but I like my performance with just stock voltage.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this monitor. I can't imagine, literally, how 1440P gameplay looks because I've never demo or seen a game run on a 1440P monitor. Everyone says the difference from 1080P to 1440P is similar from 720P to 1080P.
> 
> I hope it's truly noticable. I'm hoping this monitor extends the life of my 980 Ti card, having smoother gameplay even around 45 FPS, otherwise I might have go get a 1080 Ti later on.


To be honest, there is not such big difference. Aliasing is not so obvious but overal image quality is not better so much (games, desktop is different story). But I'm comparing 23" 1080p with 27" 1440p. With same size displays change is huge of course. In my opinion 27" 1080p is really bad. Tried it once and I had enough.

45FPS... well with G-sync it is 45Hz so you will see it definitely smoother but you will have big problem with input lag because your mouse will feel choppy like hell. With controller it is much better, but I usually don't play on PC with controller. I always recommend to keep your framerate above 60FPS even with g-sync. SLI in this case would be definitely better. Min is 70 - 80 FPS to have a good feeling from a game but for single 980Ti this can be hard sometime, especially with all those eye candy stuff.


----------



## Benny89

Here is most accurate screen from video I could take. It is in pure dark room, no light, pure black color image.

You can see yellow bleed on right corners. Top one i hardly noticable in games, low right corner is pretty much like that in dark moments in games. It is not white, it is yellowish, simillar to typical bulb light.

It is on 100% brightness. I play on 40-35 since 100 is way too much for my eyes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH1980*
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom one is a screenshot of a video


Almost exactly as mine. Down right corner biggest glow/bleed, little on top right corner and blueish/whiteish glows on left corners, but you almost invisible during gaming.

Funny fact- if you look at left corners at extreme angle- glow is going stronger (normal) but not too big. When you look on the other hand at extreme angle at right side the glow is going insane large very fast.

Guess that is our new AUO panel.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Very interesting. Notice that AUO are still the panel manufacturer though.
> That would void the warranty too.


If they were external, there wouldn't really be no way they would know. But it seems like it's all internal, and the plastic bezels might snap into place. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a warranty void sticker as well.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> To be honest, there is not such big difference. Aliasing is not so obvious but overal image quality is not better so much (games, desktop is different story). But I'm comparing 23" 1080p with 27" 1440p. With same size displays change is huge of course. In my opinion 27" 1080p is really bad. Tried it once and I had enough.
> 
> 45FPS... well with G-sync it is 45Hz so you will see it definitely smoother but you will have big problem with input lag because your mouse will feel choppy like hell. With controller it is much better, but I usually don't play on PC with controller. I always recommend to keep your framerate above 60FPS even with g-sync. SLI in this case would be definitely better. Min is 70 - 80 FPS to have a good feeling from a game but for single 980Ti this can be hard sometime, especially with all those eye candy stuff.


Well I don't see a single 980 Ti maxing games out a year from now above or stable 60 FPS. Witcher barely does right now as it seems, even with a good OC.

Would 50-60 hz feel very choppy?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So got my replacement and....No dirt, NO dead pixels. It looks stunning.
> 
> There is backlight bleed but not enough to worry about I don't think? Looks worse in the photo.
> 
> Happily running at 165hz


PEOPLE, for god sake. It was said million times. If you are taking image of your screen don't use phone camera because it exaggerates like hell. Better always take a short video and then make a screenshot from it. On iPhone it is easy if you press power button + home button together. Post this and not direct shots from camera







Thx.


----------



## joshpsp1

[quo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> PEOPLE, for god sake. It was said million times. If you are taking image of your screen don't use phone camera because it exaggerates like hell. Better always take a short video and then make a screenshot from it. On iPhone it is easy if you press power button + home button together. Post this and not direct shots from camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx.


I find that it's still exaggerated even if you record a video with a phone camera. Sadly that's all I have to record or take photos with.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here is most accurate screen from video I could take. It is in pure dark room, no light, pure black color image.
> 
> You can see yellow bleed on right corners. Top one i hardly noticable in games, low right corner is pretty much like that in dark moments in games. It is not white, it is yellowish, simillar to typical bulb light.
> 
> It is on 100% brightness. I play on 40-35 since 100 is way too much for my eyes.
> 
> 
> Almost exactly as mine. Down right corner biggest glow/bleed, little on top right corner and blueish/whiteish glows on left corners, but you almost invisible during gaming.
> 
> Funny fact- if you look at left corners at extreme angle- glow is going stronger (normal) but not too big. When you look on the other hand at extreme angle at right side the glow is going insane large very fast.
> 
> Guess that is our new AUO panel.


It's not AUO, I have the same behavior with my LG IPS screen







The left side is completely prone from glow even from sharp angles. Only insane angles brings some little glow. But right side is tragedy, only a little shift from my ideal sitting position, small change in an angle and the glow gets bigger very fast. Still don't understand what problem is to make it consistent on both sides for manufacturers. I would pay more money for some filter to remove glow completely, why don't they offer such possibility? Such filters exist...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Well I don't see a single 980 Ti maxing games out a year from now above or stable 60 FPS. Witcher barely does right now as it seems, even with a good OC.
> 
> Would 50-60 hz feel very choppy?


That is incorrect. Witcher 3 or GTA V are games that are super GPU demanding due to open world. On games that are pure single player games you can maxed them out at decend FPS with super high settings becasue there is not so much to render.

THIEF is maybe not best graphic game out there but maxed out on 1440p I get 100-120 FPS easly with my 980 Ti.

And Witcher 3 is also hell of graphic game. With or without hairworks. It has much better/demanding graphics than for example incoming Fallout 4. Also even though my OCed 980Ti can maintaing with everything maxed out 55-65 FPS in Witcher 3 at 1440p. That is not too shaby for an open world game.

And I can assure you that 50-60 Hz do not feel choppy with G-Sync working. I am azmazed by this technology so far


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Well I don't see a single 980 Ti maxing games out a year from now above or stable 60 FPS. Witcher barely does right now as it seems, even with a good OC.
> 
> Would 50-60 hz feel very choppy?


Only mouse movements but it will ruin you the overall experience from the otherwise fluid game... But I would say there is some problem with mouse implementation because usually 60Hz is not so bad if mouse is implemented correctly. Some smoothness could be in place here. Or you can play with controller.

But you right, single 980Ti is a minimum for this beast and often it may have still problems to maintain constant 60FPS. Then g-sync is handy but remember you will get lot of input lag. I've configured witcer so it run 70 - 80FPS with dips to 55. For g-sync it is not a problem but the mouse is problematic. GTA5 for example. Almost everything maxed with FXAA. There are places where it run 100FPS but also places where it drops to 50 - 60 FPS - here g-sync make a great work and also mouse does not feel so choppy as in witcher but input lag is obvious of course. Metro last night redux, All max. around 90FPS - perfect gaming experience with G-sync. And I could continue...







But then they are ****ty games where g-sync does not help too much. e.g. Far Cry 4 - the engine is tragedy itself. The crew is locked at 60FPS so no benefit and so on. So G-sync is fine but it is not a miracle...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> [quo
> I find that it's still exaggerated even if you record a video with a phone camera. Sadly that's all I have to record or take photos with.


Yes, but definitely not so bad that camera itself







Also depends on phone of course. Anyway, the most important is what you can see with your eyes but it's hard to interpret to use


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And I can assure you that 50-60 Hz do not feel choppy with G-Sync working. I am azmazed by this technology so far


I disagree, Benny. The Witcher 3 felt stuttery and had massive input lag with G-Sync bellow 60 fps. Tested with both 780ti and 980ti.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And I can assure you that 50-60 Hz do not feel choppy with G-Sync working. I am azmazed by this technology so far


Game not, mouse yes... So the final effect is that is choppy







I run my G602 at 500Hz polling rate and it still feels choppy. 125Hz is much worse. But depends on a game. I'm talking here about Witcher. If the game does not use some mouse smoothing then you can be sure it will feel choppy at so low refresh rates. But if there is some smoothing then you have more input lag on the other hand. So it is always about compromises. Hate this...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I disagree, Benny. The Witcher 3 felt stuttery and had massive input lag with G-Sync bellow 60 fps. Tested with both 780ti and 980ti.


Exactly...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I disagree, Benny. The Witcher 3 felt stuttery and had massive input lag with G-Sync bellow 60 fps. Tested with both 780ti and 980ti.


Well, I have different experience BUT keep in mind that I came straight from 60Hz monitors without G-Sync where dropping below 60 FPS was very noticable/sloppy.

So for me right now having this G-Sync helping - even those FPS feel super smooth to me. It is nowhere as smooth as I have right now in THIEF at 120 FPS but it is much better then 60Hz monitor.

But 55-65 is really smooth imo. You may be more sensitive for this, but for me jump WAS HUGE









Besides in RPG games I honestly don't give a fk about high FPS. As long as game is smooth as I can enjoy super high graphic settings I am happy since in RPGs you spend most time talking or do static combat anyway where don't move your mouse around all the time fast as in FPS games and needing precision to headshot someone


----------



## joshpsp1

Where are you guys finding the manufacture month?


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Where are you guys finding the manufacture month?


Good question, I hope that on a white label on the box: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/654316130467749888


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is incorrect. Witcher 3 or GTA V are games that are super GPU demanding due to open world. On games that are pure single player games you can maxed them out at decend FPS with super high settings becasue there is not so much to render.
> 
> THIEF is maybe not best graphic game out there but maxed out on 1440p I get 100-120 FPS easly with my 980 Ti.
> 
> And Witcher 3 is also hell of graphic game. With or without hairworks. It has much better/demanding graphics than for example incoming Fallout 4. Also even though my OCed 980Ti can maintaing with everything maxed out 55-65 FPS in Witcher 3 at 1440p. That is not too shaby for an open world game.
> 
> And I can assure you that 50-60 Hz do not feel choppy with G-Sync working. I am azmazed by this technology so far


In the case of the Witcher 3, with a higher pixel density, maybe we can try turning down some AA settings in the .ini file for more FPS?

How does Hairworks MSAA 2X compare to 4X on a 1440P monitor?

Between 4X and 8X, I didn't even really notice much of a difference while zoomed into Geralt on a 1080P display.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Where are you guys finding the manufacture month?


Its under the bottom lip. Impossible to see once all cabled up.

Just shot a bit of video of witcher 3 starting from desktop at 165hz
The start of the video picks up the glow in bottom right but I can barely see it in a pitch black room.
Get a bit idea of fps

*The Witcher 3 on the Asus PG279Q with 165hz RPG mode
Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings
G-SYNC ON





*


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Muleman, did you disable g-sync in control panel ? Otherwise it is not 165Hz of course. But from the video one can see how movements are choppy. It's because mouse, if you would use controller it would be smooth.
> Sure it smooth but don't know if you realized the mouse movements. Check it out and you will see they are not smooth and the lower refresh rate the more input lag. problem is that mouse is not smooth to me enough on 120hz so this is obviously game engine issue, not g-sync. This one works perfectly here.


I've done another with G-Sync off and it is waaaaayyy smoother









*The Witcher 3 on the Asus PG279Q 165hz IPS G-SYNC OFF*






.... and finally a bit of COD on exactly the same settings as above


----------



## helix7

Mindfactory now has no stock and there is no delivery date - 'Ohne Liefertermin'. This is slightly unusual for such a new product. I sent mine back and I guess many others did too so perhaps there is an investigation taking place. It says they sold 230 of these in the last 2 weeks (including mostly preorders).


----------



## Pragmatist

[/B][/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> I've done another with G-Sync off and it is waaaaayyy smoother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Witcher 3 on the Asus PG279Q 165hz IPS G-SYNC OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and finally a bit of COD


Most games felt smoother to me with G-Sync OFF which is the exact opposite of what should happen.

Games such as: Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor, The Witcher 3 and Mad Max.

@Benny. I have only been gaming on TN-panels, (120/144hz) and I can't stand the input lag nor do I find it acceptable. But you're right, it won't matter when you're playing RPGs. The G-Sync range on this monitor is 35 to 165hz, but between 35 to 55 fps it is basically unplayable whether G-Sync is on or off, but more so with G-Sync ON.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'm also surprised he's getting 165 fps when most people struggle achieving 60+ fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't think it was playable, but I mentioned previously that my monitors G-sync module might be faulty. It would be a damn shame if that's the case, because I really like just about everything else with my PG279Q.


He is not playing at 165 fps....where do you see fps measure in his video? If you look at smoothness you can see that this is not anywhere 165 fps. Besides he only said that he plays Witcher 3 at 165 Hz, not fps. Means he plays it a 165 Hz monitor and/or 165 Hz setting (means overclock mode turn on). Even if you put everything on mid settings you will get about 100 FPS max with many things turn off.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> This might sound crazy, but you guys can try loosening the hardware that mounts the chassis and display.
> 
> I now know about IPS glow, but my years of designing military displays, a lot of time it was hardware either putting too much pressure on the sides or directly from the front which would cause what we called "glow marks."
> 
> When you guts flex and bend the bezel a bit, do you see the blowing change at all? Do you see more or less if you slightly twist the bezel? If so, it can be caused by hardware rather than the display itself.


That's definitely a thing








When I push the back of my Dell U2312HM (IPS) monitor, It'll make the glow worse.
But you can't really loosen it up somehow.


----------



## Castaile

I still find it amazing how a product was made available to purchase from vendors even before asus has any information posted up on their official website


----------



## Rocketlucco

Got the monitor. Seems to be a decent one with no dead pixels and only minor IPS glow in bottom right corner. I don't own a monitor calibrator-- Can anyone else post some settings on what looks good? What seems to be strange to me is that you can't save any custom settings profiles. You have to use one of their profiles, and adjust from there.

Edit: Actually the tweaking with this monitor is pretty strange. Each built in setting opens up different options you can tweak. Like on the default "racing mode" only contrast, brightness, and color temperature (warm, cold, neutral) can be set. In FPS mode an option to change the saturation opens up. In RGB mode the color temperature menu changes to give you the option to tweak the Red/Blue Green levels individually. It's sort of bizarre that each preset mode has different tweaking options. It's gonna take a while to fool around with it.

What's the best method to test colors if you don't own a calibration device? Just open up a picture, and play around till you like how it looks?


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> What's the best method to test colors if you don't own a calibration device? Just open up a picture, and play around till you like how it looks?


You can use the calibration tool in Windows


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'm also surprised he's getting 165 fps when most people struggle achieving 60+ fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't think it was playable, but I mentioned previously that my monitors G-sync module might be faulty. It would be a damn shame if that's the case, because I really like just about everything else with my PG279Q.


What problems did you have with < 60FPS ? Was it laggy or what ? Because with G-sync the image seems smooth even in 50FPS. From 45 it is acceptable, however because of input lag it is not very usable... I think you had some problems with g-sync or with your computer itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> He is not playing at 165 fps....where do you see fps measure in his video? If you look at smoothness you can see that this is not anywhere 165 fps. Besides he only said that he plays Witcher 3 at 165 Hz, not fps. Means he plays it a 165 Hz monitor and/or 165 Hz setting (means overclock mode turn on). Even if you put everything on mid settings you will get about 100 FPS max with many things turn off.


Top right corner, besides minimap.... Also with g-sync you can play only at that refresh rate what your current fps is. So if you have 100FPS you run 100Hz, 70FPS run 70Hz and 45FPS runs 45Hz. And this is the main culprit. It's not problem of g-sync but physical limitations and we can't just overcome this. Low FPS is low FPS... You could use controller to ease the symptoms but I think you don't want to use controller on the PC. Also smoothness you have mentioned. You should realize that those YouTube videos are *30FPS* so in real it looks completely different and much more smooth...

And you can play witcher in 165Hz of course with single GPU but not 1440p. Maybe 600p or 480p....


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Its under the bottom lip. Impossible to see once all cabled up.
> 
> Just shot a bit of video of witcher 3 starting from desktop at 165hz
> The start of the video picks up the glow in bottom right but I can barely see it in a pitch black room.
> Get a bit idea of fps
> 
> *The Witcher 3 on the Asus PG279Q with 165hz RPG mode
> Nvidia GeForce EVGA GTX 980ti
> Nvidia GeForce Experience OPTIMAL settings
> G-SYNC ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks and you can find it when it's set up, just turn the screen vertically. Mine was manufactured in September.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Thanks and you can find it when it's set up, just turn the screen vertically. Mine was manufactured in September.


*DOH!*








I think you got yours same time and place as mine, scan uk.
I asume yours is Sept 2015 _Netherlands_???
Notice someone got theirs manufactured Oct 2015


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> *DOH!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got yours same time and place as mine, scan uk.
> I asume yours is Sept 2015 _Netherlands_???
> Notice someone got theirs manufactured Oct 2015


mine is from netherlands sept 2015 too. no issues with it.. (bought in switzerland)


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> *DOH!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got yours same time and place as mine, scan uk.
> I asume yours is Sept 2015 _Netherlands_???
> Notice someone got theirs manufactured Oct 2015


Correct, Sept 2015, Netherlands and bought from Scan.


----------



## beseitfia

Guys i have the PG278Q picked from amazon this month at good price...The monitor is great and the TN viewing angles are not a problem for me as i use the monitor in a dual monitor setup with an ips one, but i found the anti-glare coating too much pronounced...What is the situation on the PG279Q ? Is it close to the old swift? Or less agressive? Thank's


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> Guys i have the PG278Q picked from amazon this month at good price...The monitor is great and the TN viewing angles are not a problem for me as i use the monitor in a dual monitor setup with an ips one, but i found the anti-glare coating too much pronounced...What is the situation on the PG279Q ? Is it close to the old swift? Or less agressive? Thank's


i have both screens and cant see a difference.


----------



## joshpsp1

Tweeted TFT Central and they have told me that their review should be up by the end of todays working day which is in 7-8 hours. They did say they still have a lot to do so don't be surprised if it's delayed.


----------



## Darylrese

I'm happy with my replacement monitor. Spent some time last night playing around with it and everything running great.

If you press the bezel in the top corners, it does change the position and intensity of the IPS glow. When i press on the corners, the glow moves from the center across to the corners and spreads out a little.

The bezel seems fairly loose along the top so i don't think its over pressured or anything.

What are the optimum settings for the monitor? Brightness / Mode / Contrast etc?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm happy with my replacement monitor. Spent some time last night playing around with it and everything running great.
> 
> If you press the bezel in the top corners, it does change the position and intensity of the IPS glow. When i press on the corners, the glow moves from the center across to the corners and spreads out a little.
> 
> The bezel seems fairly loose along the top so i don't think its over pressured or anything.
> 
> What are the optimum settings for the monitor? Brightness / Mode / Contrast etc?


My bezel is exactly the same. Loose all the way round except the bottom and bottom left. I thought it was loose to be honest. As for the settings I found 35 brightness to work well but don't know about the mode or contrast. Best to wait for tft centrals review.


----------



## Darylrese

I was gonna say chill out misiak...you don't even own one of these do you?

He got angry at me for taking a picture of IPS glow....


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm happy with my replacement monitor. Spent some time last night playing around with it and everything running great.
> 
> If you press the bezel in the top corners, it does change the position and intensity of the IPS glow. When i press on the corners, the glow moves from the center across to the corners and spreads out a little.
> 
> The bezel seems fairly loose along the top so i don't think its over pressured or anything.
> 
> What are the optimum settings for the monitor? Brightness / Mode / Contrast etc?


Sweet, glad you got sorted quickly


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Tweeted TFT Central and they have told me that their review should be up by the end of todays working day which is in 7-8 hours. They did say they still have a lot to do so don't be surprised if it's delayed.


Great









But problem is as always, Asus sent them pixel perfect unit so the only negative thing about that monitor will be it's price. :/


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Not yet, bud I had 278Q... Who got angry at you ?
> I'm calm, I just reacted on that video because you did not explain earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, in that video it looks like you run the game 165FPS according Fraps. Some glitch most probably but for people not aware of problematic they could think you run this 165FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing was that you said you were running that game 165Hz. This is also not true until you haven't used fixed refresh rate instead of g-sync. But it does matter anyway, better if people speak about issues or better if they speak only positive stuff.


Take my apology if I caused any confusion. I'll clarify.
2 Videos. For the first I went into the monitor settings. Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync ON*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
Started Witcher 3. I think you'd agree that the 45-65 fps in the top corner seemed correct.
*
https://youtu.be/EHp6qvQZI5Q*
We can asume G-sync is in control.

After a suggestion to try again with G-SYNC OFF I made another.
On the second video I again OC'ed to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into nvidia settings. Turned *G-Sync OFF*. Went to Nvidia refresh rate. Set it at 165hz.
Restarted Witcher 3 and what you see on the screen is exactly what I got.

*https://youtu.be/PhZlFzJ3MXY*
We can only asume the figure is fixed.

Confused I did another with COD on EXACTLY the same settings as the first video (OC 165hz, *G-Sync ON*, refresh rate 165hz)
This time the figure fluctuated between 140-165.

*https://youtu.be/C3A57FAt3VA*

Just done another with COD on EXACTLY the same settings as the second video (OC 165hz, *G-Sync OFF* refresh rate 165hz)
This figure again remained fixed at 165

No claims... just interesting results using the monitors refresh rate.
Personally I think the monitors refresh rate counter does not work when you switch G-Sync OFF


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Omg, guys. I'm not talking about 165Hz. If you look at that video you can see that fraps reports *165FPS* But I'm sure it's some bug.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhZlFzJ3MXY
> 
> But on the other video it shows 55 which is real https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHp6qvQZI5Q
> 
> So he said he is running witcher at 165Hz (165FPS) which is not possible... That's all I wanted to say...


Yea it's a bug, the framerate It got stuck at 165FPS.
However it is best to use the more accurate Afterburner / Precision for readings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's irrelevant what frequency the monitor is set if G-sync is enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With G-sync the refresh rate adapts to framerate within 35 - 144Hz range.


Correct


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But problem is as always, Asus sent them pixel perfect unit so the only negative thing about that monitor will be it's price. :/


I know this, it's been brought up time and again on this thread. My point is that they'll post their recommended monitor settings which is what I want to see.


----------



## xarot

Glad to hear several users have got perfect monitors. I wasn't one of them though, I'll have to pick another one later on. I don't really notice any dead pixels in day to day use, so let's see if I bother or not.


----------



## KOKOtm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> Guys i have the PG278Q picked from amazon this month at good price...The monitor is great and the TN viewing angles are not a problem for me as i use the monitor in a dual monitor setup with an ips one, but i found the anti-glare coating too much pronounced...What is the situation on the PG279Q ? Is it close to the old swift? Or less agressive? Thank's


I also have both and the coating is less agressive, slightly more glossy. If you like better colours and could use the HDMI input, try it out, otherwise it is not worth the change.

BTW, i also got no dead pixels or dust, also some more IPS glow bottom right depending on the viewing angles. Will stay with the 279Q, my 278Q has to to back to Asus because of some dead pixels that appeared after transport to a LAN party ;-)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Glad to hear several users have got perfect monitors. I wasn't one of them though, I'll have to pick another one later on. I don't really notice any dead pixels in day to day use, so let's see if I bother or not.


Nobody of us got PERFECT monitor. We only got monitor without dead pixels or dust, but all new PG users suffer from glow/bleed, especially at right corners. I am sure even TFT unit will be same, unless they manufactured it seperately just for review.

After playing at 35 brightness at good angle and 40 gamma in Thief in very dark scenarios I can say that well, glow in corners (or bleed I don't know) is noticable, especially down right corner, however that is also due to me always staring at this point. If I soak into game itself, and let myself just focus on centre of screen as I should I do not notice glow.

But yea, if some of you find corners glow/bleed iritating in dark games- do not buy it. You won't get one without it. Less, bigger- but always there







.

Gonna play week with it in dark games and see if I can make it work.

During day the glow is pretty much invisible.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nobody of us got PERFECT monitor. We only got monitor without dead pixels or dust, but all new PG users suffer from glow/bleed, especially at right corners. I am sure even TFT unit will be same, unless they manufactured it seperately just for review.
> 
> After playing at 35 brightness at good angle and 40 gamma in Thief in very dark scenarios I can say that well, glow in corners (or bleed I don't know) is noticable, especially down right corner, however that is also due to me always staring at this point. If I soak into game itself, and let myself just focus on centre of screen as I should I do not notice glow.
> 
> But yea, if some of you find corners glow/bleed iritating in dark games- do not buy it. You won't get one without it. Less, bigger- but always there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna play week with it in dark games and see if I can make it work.
> 
> During day the glow is pretty much invisible.


Yes glow/bleed exists, but I guess it can't be fully avoided with these screens. Maybe you could say it's more of a feature than an actual fault.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nobody of us got PERFECT monitor. We only got monitor without dead pixels or dust, but all new PG users suffer from glow/bleed, especially at right corners. I am sure even TFT unit will be same, unless they manufactured it seperately just for review.
> 
> After playing at 35 brightness at good angle and 40 gamma in Thief in very dark scenarios I can say that well, glow in corners (or bleed I don't know) is noticable, especially down right corner, however that is also due to me always staring at this point. If I soak into game itself, and let myself just focus on centre of screen as I should I do not notice glow.
> 
> But yea, if some of you find corners glow/bleed iritating in dark games- do not buy it. You won't get one without it. Less, bigger- but always there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna play week with it in dark games and see if I can make it work.
> 
> During day the glow is pretty much invisible.


If there is a way to open this baby up without voiding the warranty, I'm willing to try and see if the problem is fixable. More than likely, we'd just have to loosen a few screws just a tiny bit. But the monitor isn't out in US yet.

Has a review site done a tear down and opened this baby up? Someone had to, see that they looked at the display itself.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> If there is a way to open this baby up without voiding the warranty, I'm willing to try and see if the problem is fixable. More than likely, we'd just have to loosen a few screws just a tiny bit. But the monitor isn't out in US yet.
> 
> Has a review site done a tear down and opened this baby up? Someone had to, see that they looked at the display itself.


I don't think there is a way to do that without voiding it. I'm not sure if TFT Central disassemble them either.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I don't think there is a way to do that without voiding it. I'm not sure if TFT Central disassemble them either.


they do and actually posted a picture of the panel itself on twitter yesterday.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> they do and actually posted a picture of the panel itself on twitter yesterday.


I knew they posted the picture but didn't know if they took the whole thing apart. I looked at the XB270HU review and they didn't post any disassembled pictures.

On a side note there seems to be a real shortage of Skylake processors. Not many places in the UK have stock and those that do have driven up stock. I just rang a company who said they would get stock in on the 9th but have now pushed it back to late November, early December!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But problem is as always, Asus sent them pixel perfect unit so the only negative thing about that monitor will be it's price. :/


Not only pixel perfect but also with minimal glow as possible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Take my apology if I caused any confusion. I'll clarify.
> 2 Videos. For the first I went into the monitor settings. Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync ON*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
> Started Witcher 3. I think you'd agree that the 45-65 fps in the top corner seemed correct.
> *
> https://youtu.be/EHp6qvQZI5Q*
> We can asume G-sync is in control.
> 
> After a suggestion to try again with G-SYNC OFF I made another.
> On the second video I again OC'ed to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into nvidia settings. Turned *G-Sync OFF*. Went to Nvidia refresh rate. Set it at 165hz.
> Restarted Witcher 3 and what you see on the screen is exactly what I got.
> 
> *https://youtu.be/PhZlFzJ3MXY*
> We can only asume the figure is fixed.
> 
> Confused I did another with COD on EXACTLY the same settings as the first video (OC 165hz, *G-Sync ON*, refresh rate 165hz)
> This time the figure fluctuated between 140-165.
> 
> *https://youtu.be/C3A57FAt3VA*
> 
> Just done another with COD on EXACTLY the same settings as the second video (OC 165hz, *G-Sync OFF* refresh rate 165hz)
> This figure again remained fixed at 165
> 
> No claims... just interesting results using the monitors refresh rate.
> Personally I think the monitors refresh rate counter does not work when you switch G-Sync OFF


Ah, so you have used monitor FPS counter ? It is not FRAPS ? Looks pretty similar... Then seems this does not work correctly.... In any case I know what you wanted to demonstrate, only that stuck FPS counter at 165Hz was misleading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Yea it's a bug, the framerate It got stuck at 165FPS.
> However it is best to use the more accurate Afterburner / Precision for readings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct


Yep, I always use afterburner because frametime monitoring is what really matter. FPS counter tells nothing if the game is smooth or not. You may have 99% perfect 12ms frametime and 1% 60ms and the game is completely ruined because of those big spikes... Spent lot of time with frametime analysis and many games have problems with this.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

It's just rather odd that the bottom right corner is where a lot of glow is for people, am I right? Something is causing it to bind there.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOKOtm*
> 
> I also have both and the coating is less agressive, slightly more glossy. If you like better colours and could use the HDMI input, try it out, otherwise it is not worth the change.
> 
> BTW, i also got no dead pixels or dust, also some more IPS glow bottom right depending on the viewing angles. Will stay with the 279Q, my 278Q has to to back to Asus because of some dead pixels that appeared after transport to a LAN party ;-)


Good nick, where are you from ? Poland, Slovakia ?









Seems all panels are affected by bottom right glow. Still wonder why is that and if this can be improved in next batch...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nobody of us got PERFECT monitor. We only got monitor without dead pixels or dust, but all new PG users suffer from glow/bleed, especially at right corners. I am sure even TFT unit will be same, unless they manufactured it seperately just for review.
> 
> After playing at 35 brightness at good angle and 40 gamma in Thief in very dark scenarios I can say that well, glow in corners (or bleed I don't know) is noticable, especially down right corner, however that is also due to me always staring at this point. If I soak into game itself, and let myself just focus on centre of screen as I should I do not notice glow.
> 
> But yea, if some of you find corners glow/bleed iritating in dark games- do not buy it. You won't get one without it. Less, bigger- but always there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gonna play week with it in dark games and see if I can make it work.
> 
> During day the glow is pretty much invisible.


What if not? Will you return it? I have same glow on my current IPS, only right bottom corner and it irritates me pretty much in dark games. But I also can't stand TN panels and VA is not an option. So seems I have to live with some glow. Can only hope it is not big...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> If there is a way to open this baby up without voiding the warranty, I'm willing to try and see if the problem is fixable. More than likely, we'd just have to loosen a few screws just a tiny bit. But the monitor isn't out in US yet.
> 
> Has a review site done a tear down and opened this baby up? Someone had to, see that they looked at the display itself.


From my own experience this will not help. I have tried this with my LG and also my Samsung TV without success. First thing you would need to do is to remove the plastic frame. Display itself is hold by the frame without screws. Then if the plastic frame is open you will see the display itself. LCD panel with backlight and all that stuff is hold by a metal frame - there are screws which hold it together. You may try to loose them but as I've said it did not help me at all...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> I knew they posted the picture but didn't know if they took the whole thing apart. I looked at the XB270HU review and they didn't post any disassembled pictures.
> 
> On a side note there seems to be a real shortage of Skylake processors. Not many places in the UK have stock and those that do have driven up stock. I just rang a company who said they would get stock in on the 9th but have now pushed it back to late November, early December!


This Skylake, how big is the performance boost over Haswell Refresh (Devil's Canyon) ??


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This Skylake, how big is the performance boost over Haswell Refresh (Devil's Canyon) ??


10% at most. Not worth upgrading to unless you have a really old CPU.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> 10% at most. Not worth upgrading to unless you have a really old CPU.


Thx, I have 4790K Devils so it's not really worth it. But in GTA5 haha, I would need stronger CPU. I've noticed that in cities CPU is bottlenecking GPU pretty much.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, so you have used monitor FPS counter ? It is not FRAPS ? Looks pretty similar... Then seems this does not work correctly.... In any case I know what you wanted to demonstrate, only that stuck FPS counter at 165Hz was misleading.
> .


Solved....
The Asus OSD FPS counter is bugged.
After an hour's testing on various games I have come to the conclusion that the counter built into the monitor is accurate.... *until you switch G-Sync OFF*

Running FRAPS in the opposite corner (at the same time) shows that when G-Sync is ON, the FPS's match the Asus on screen counter. *However, when G-Sync is OFF the counter remains stuck on the refresh rate.*

Proof of the pudding...
RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS




... the sheen on the screen is a reflection of a window behind.
So a £700+ monitor has a FPS counter that is less accurate than a free version of FRAPS.
Welcome to 2015


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Solved....
> The Asus OSD FPS counter is bugged.
> After an hour's testing on various games I have come to the conclusion that the counter built into the monitor is accurate.... *until you switch G-Sync OFF*
> 
> Running FRAPS in the opposite corner (at the same time) shows that when G-Sync is ON, the FPS's match the Asus on screen counter. *However, when G-Sync is OFF the counter remains stuck on the refresh rate.*
> 
> Proof of the pudding...
> LEFT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
> UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the sheen on the screen is a reflection of a window behind.
> So a £700+ monitor has a FPS counter that is less accurate than a free version of FRAPS.
> Welcome to 2015


Seems it works correctly only which G-sync *enabled* which is quiet logic because if off the card does not send information about FPS... But in this case it should not be displayed at all..... G-sync module is disabled in this case... Try to turn g-sync on and compare numbers from fraps and from asus counter.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Muleman, do you have a OC on your card? Just curious.


----------



## AlCapwn

Seems to me its more like an Hz counter than a fps counter


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Muleman, do you have a OC on your card? Just curious.


No. Had a superclocked 980 but used the EVGA Step Up program to swap for a new EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 980ti ACX 2.0+


----------



## Majestic12

I've just received my monitor and it looks great! I haven't noticed any dead pixels or dust. There is some bleed, especially on the right side but nothing serious. There are a few visible fingerprints and the screen isn't perfectly clean but I think it's a fault of the people that were sticking the energy classification stickers. Monitor is from Sept2015, also the Netherlands version (bought in Poland)








BTW There's a funny mistake in the language selector - if you want Polish menu you have to choose "Angielski" which means "English" in Polish


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> I've just received my monitor and it looks great! I haven't noticed any dead pixels or dust. There is some bleed, especially on the right side but nothing serious. There are a few visible fingerprints and the screen isn't perfectly clean but I think it's a fault of the people that were sticking the energy classification stickers. Monitor is from Sept2015, also the Netherlands version (bought in Poland)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW There's a funny mistake in the language selector - if you want Polish menu you have to choose "Angielski" which means "English" in Polish


Haha- Naprawdę?







And I was curious why the hell they included there "angielski"







Gonna switch now.

Yea, THE ONLY THING about this monitor is right side bleed. Which so dam annoying BECAUSE you pretty much have NONE on left side. Like Left side i perfect! Just a little bit glow. But right side is much worse.

I have no idea what is wrong with right side of this panels/monitors.

Glad you also got a "good one" in Poland. I strongly suggest you play in Thief with it to check bleed on right sides. Just remember to lower in game-brightness because it is WAAAY TOO big for a game that supposed to be taking place mostly in night.

I also recommend 35 brightness on monitor and 40 gamma. I wait for TFT review for color calibrations, for now I sit on default 100/100/100.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Try to turn g-sync on and compare numbers from fraps and from asus counter.


Pretty sure that when G-Sync is OFF the ASUS OSD FPS Counter does not work.
When G-Sync is ON the Asus OSD FPS Counter matches FRAPS
Anyone else care to trying the same..

Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync ON*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS




Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync OFF*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS





EDIT: I have been reliably informed that "it's a FPS counter when G-Sync is ON and a refresh rate indicator when G-Sync is OFF".
Maybe it can only read via the card vis the G-Sync function.


----------



## medgart

@Muleman

I think that's the camera that you use but just to be sure - on 0:34 the whole screen is bluish and on 0:36 the screen goes yellowish, that's because of the camera right? You don't see these color changes in real life?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Pretty sure that when G-Sync is OFF the ASUS OSD FPS Counter does not work.
> When G-Sync is ON the Asus OSD FPS Counter matches FRAPS
> Anyone else care to trying the same..
> 
> Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync ON*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
> RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
> UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync OFF*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
> RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
> UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS


I can't check it myself as I'm using HDMI but you should report this to Asus.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Pretty sure that when G-Sync is OFF the ASUS OSD FPS Counter does not work.
> When G-Sync is ON the Asus OSD FPS Counter matches FRAPS
> Anyone else care to trying the same..
> 
> Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync ON*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
> RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
> UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocked it to 165hz. Restarted the monitor. Went into Nvida settings. *G-Sync OFF*. Refresh rate set at 165hz.
> RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
> UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS


well looks like the gsync module does the job of counting the frames. seems reasonable.


----------



## Pragmatist

@Muleman

That explains the 165 fps on the top wright corner.

@Misiak

The G-Sync range is from 35 to 165 and not just to 144 fps. However, you'll have to overclock the panel using the OSD meny and have a GTX 9xx card.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Muleman
> 
> I think that's the camera that you use but just to be sure - on 0:34 the whole screen is bluish and on 0:36 the screen goes yellowish, that's because of the camera right? You don't see these color changes in real life?


No. The sun just came out and shone on the left of the screen as I was finishing. Looks fine my end


----------



## Pereb

The FPS counter works fine... it shows the refresh rate when Gsync is off because that's the refresh rate it's running at.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The FPS counter works fine... it shows the refresh rate when Gsync is off because that's the refresh rate it's running at.


It's supposed to show the fps, hence why it's called an fps counter and not a refresh counter. It doesn't work with G-Sync OFF.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's supposed to show the fps, hence why it's called an fps counter and not a refresh counter. It doesn't work with G-Sync OFF.


It is quite a misleading name for it. The monitor does not know the frame rate being outputted by the GPU - it is completely blind to that. What it does know, though, is the refresh rate and hence also the frame rate when G-SYNC is enabled. It is actually a refresh rate indicator that happens to work as a frame rate indicator with G-SYNC enabled.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's supposed to show the fps, hence why it's called an fps counter and not a refresh counter. It doesn't work with G-Sync OFF.


If the monitor is running at 165Hz with Gsync off, the GPU sends it 165 frames per second regardless of the FPS the game is running at. The value it shows you is therefore correct. This is obviously a feature meant to be used with Gsync only, I highly doubt that the monitor would have a way of knowing the game FPS without it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What if not? Will you return it? I have same glow on my current IPS, only right bottom corner and it irritates me pretty much in dark games. But I also can't stand TN panels and VA is not an option. So seems I have to live with some glow. Can only hope it is not big...


I don't think that glow will improve in next batches. Check old XB- the QC improved over many months but bleed/glow is still there. I think this is just how this panel work. I just don't understant why it is always right side....

Well, the only dark games that I play are AAA games that well- are dark by themself. Like Thief, Dishonored, Dark Souls. But I don't play horror games etc.

I think that we will have to live with glow. I don't belive next batches will have it better. Maybe slightly but looking at XB that is just how it is...

Probably on right side of the monitors is some hardware that is not on left side and that is why pressure is probably bigger there (as chasis need to look clean so they have to pressure right side little more) and so we have a bleed.

I am nowhere a specialist- that is just my assumption, since old XB also had much bigger glow/bleed on right side.

Apart from that- monitor image quality just blowing my mind. This bleed is only thing that keeps it away from being perfect display.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Interesting. Now that we know the PG isn't using the same display as the Acer, there actually is a chance the new Acer might have better QC.

They haulted production of the XB270HU to make the 271, so maybe they're going to get newer displays fabricated during the hault with better QC results.

Might be worth waiting for the XB271HU on my end. It's supposed to come out in November as well.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It is quite a misleading name for it. The monitor does not know the frame rate being outputted by the GPU - it is completely blind to that. What it does know, though, is the refresh rate and hence also the frame rate when G-SYNC is enabled. It is actually a refresh rate indicator that happens to work as a frame rate indicator with G-SYNC enabled.


I can confirm this. Mine says 60 when using HDMI.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It is quite a misleading name for it. The monitor does not know the frame rate being outputted by the GPU - it is completely blind to that. What it does know, though, is the refresh rate and hence also the frame rate when G-SYNC is enabled. It is actually a refresh rate indicator that happens to work as a frame rate indicator with G-SYNC enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If the monitor is running at 165Hz with Gsync off, the GPU sends it 165 frames per second regardless of the FPS the game is running at. The value it shows you is therefore correct. This is obviously a
> feature meant to be used with Gsync only, I highly doubt that the monitor would have a way of knowing the game FPS without it.


That makes sense, but there's a button on the monitor that can be used to show the refresh rate and also switch it on the fly so to speak. So, therefore it has no use if G-Sync is OFF, or better yet, it's an useless function when G-Sync is OFF.

@PCM2. I have seen your Swift PG278Q OSD showcase on youtube, and picked up a thing or two early on from it. Cheers!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Interesting. Now that we know the PG isn't using the same display as the Acer, there actually is a chance the new Acer might have better QC.
> 
> They haulted production of the XB270HU to make the 271, so maybe they're going to get newer displays fabricated during the hault with better QC results.
> 
> Might be worth waiting for the XB271HU on my end. It's supposed to come out in November as well.


What makes you think that the 271 is not exactly the same panel as the PG279Q? Both are just the same "narrow bezel" version of the 270HU panel?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I don't think that glow will improve in next batches. Check old XB- the QC improved over many months but bleed/glow is still there. I think this is just how this panel work. I just don't understant why it is always right side....
> 
> Well, the only dark games that I play are AAA games that well- are dark by themself. Like Thief, Dishonored, Dark Souls. But I don't play horror games etc.
> 
> I think that we will have to live with glow. I don't belive next batches will have it better. Maybe slightly but looking at XB that is just how it is...
> 
> Probably on right side of the monitors is some hardware that is not on left side and that is why pressure is probably bigger there (as chasis need to look clean so they have to pressure right side little more) and so we have a bleed.
> 
> I am nowhere a specialist- that is just my assumption, since old XB also had much bigger glow/bleed on right side.
> 
> Apart from that- monitor image quality just blowing my mind. This bleed is only thing that keeps it away from being perfect display.


I believe the glow perceived is due to the angle your eyes subtend to the gate of the pixels. Rotate your screen to portrait and see if the glow pattern shifts. Mine are both wall mounted so cant.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Interesting. Now that we know the PG isn't using the same display as the Acer, there actually is a chance the new Acer might have better QC.
> 
> They haulted production of the XB270HU to make the 271, so maybe they're going to get newer displays fabricated during the hault with better QC results.
> 
> Might be worth waiting for the XB271HU on my end. It's supposed to come out in November as well.


What are you referring to?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> I believe the glow perceived is due to the angle your eyes subtend to the gate of the pixels. Rotate your screen to portrait and see if the glow pattern shifts. Mine are both wall mounted so cant.


Of course more angle- more glow but right side glow is spreading much quicker and bigger then left side when I changes view angles. After many tries I have now most perfect angle I can get- maximum hight, slightly back (upper side) and little turn to left and that reduces glow on right side to possible minumum.

However it is still there while you can pretty much with good angle eliminate whole left side glow. But then right side is growing bigger.

There is just something on right side of this monitor that makes it- control panel, maybe some cooling hardware etc. I do not know.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What makes you think that the 271 is not exactly the same panel as the PG279Q? Both are just the same "narrow bezel" version of the 270HU panel?


As i understand it the panel used in the 279 is a minor subversion of the panel used in the ACER HU panel. The main diference being that it allows for this bezeless design. Saying that they could have made some process fixes along the way. Things you wouldnt want to talk about like the mistakes you made before..

I would expect the new Acer bezeless monitor to also use this, making this monitor the first to do so.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Of course more angle- more glow but right side glow is spreading much quicker and bigger then left side when I changes view angles. After many tries I have now most perfect angle I can get- maximum hight, slightly back (upper side) and little turn to left and that reduces glow on right side to possible minumum.
> 
> However it is still there while you can pretty much with good angle eliminate whole left side glow. But then right side is growing bigger.
> 
> There is just something on right side of this monitor that makes it- control panel, maybe some cooling hardware etc. I do not know.


Yeah i agree my right bottom corner and my brothers are both the "bright spots" of the monitor. I expect it to be due to the microscopic layout of the pixels rather than the panel clamping or design but i could be wrong.

I have also tried hard so i can strike the perfect angle with it. Frankly its not an issue for me because as soon as i am playing games i just cant see it with a bit of bias lighting i like to run anyway but that doesnt stop us trying to optimize


----------



## kashim

i hope acer xb271 is better,or i buy pg279q hoping in good panel :S....some 165 vs 144hz test?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> some 165 vs 144hz test?


The only one I've seen was sweclockers I think? 165 Hz performed worse... blurrier and I think more overshoot. This is because the response time of the PG279Q is presumably not low enough for 165 Hz.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> @PCM2. I have seen your Swift PG278Q OSD showcase on youtube, and picked up a thing or two early on from it. Cheers!


Glad to see it was useful.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Interesting. Now that we know the PG isn't using the same display as the Acer, there actually is a chance the new Acer might have better QC.
> 
> They haulted production of the XB270HU to make the 271, so maybe they're going to get newer displays fabricated during the hault with better QC results.
> 
> Might be worth waiting for the XB271HU on my end. It's supposed to come out in November as well.


ACER have QC?

Their QC is terrible, also their customer service is terrible, lots of their monitors have problems including the ACER Predator X34


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Interesting. Now that we know the PG isn't using the same display as the Acer, there actually is a chance the new Acer might have better QC.
> 
> They haulted production of the XB270HU to make the 271, so maybe they're going to get newer displays fabricated during the hault with better QC results.
> 
> Might be worth waiting for the XB271HU on my end. It's supposed to come out in November as well.


I doubt it'll be any different from the PG279Q, but they have improved the design and it's 500 SEK cheaper than the PG279Q. It's up for pre-order already with the release date being somewhere around the 12th December.

https://www.komplett.se/product/859681/datorutrustning/bildskrm/bildskrmar/acer-27-led-predator-g-sync-xb271hu


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> As i understand it the panel used in the 279 is a minor subversion of the panel used in the ACER HU panel. The main diference being that it allows for this bezeless design. Saying that they could have made some process fixes along the way. Things you wouldnt want to talk about like the mistakes you made before..
> 
> I would expect the new Acer bezeless monitor to also use this, making this monitor the first to do so.


10 points for optimism anyway.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What makes you think that the 271 is not exactly the same panel as the PG279Q? Both are just the same "narrow bezel" version of the 270HU panel?


I actually don't know. Just rumors from TFT and 144hz websites that I didn't actually read myself but was reported from other users.

Both monitors aren't out yet here in the US, they both come out Nov. Regardless, I'll have to wait anyways.

The PG279Q so far might not even have glow due to the display, it can be due to the way the chassis is designed if people are all having the same glow in the lower right hand corner which is also where the OSD and buttons are. This can be a mechanical design problem rather than a display problem if it's pretty consistent with everyone elses display.


----------



## addictedto60fps

In case this wasn't posted yet, PC Perspective is saying this monitor will be launching the first week of November in the US!








Quote:


> Pricing and Availability
> 
> The ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q will ship in the first week of November and will have an MSRP of $799. That puts its pretty much on par with the currently available Acer XB270HU display that sports a 144Hz IPS G-Sync display and 2560x1440 resolution.
> 
> ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q - $799
> Acer XB270HU - $755
> ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q - $670
> 
> For this review, I asked ASUS specifically about availability. After all, with the huge debacle surrounding the original Swift's release that included months of availability concerns and price spikes, we had apprehensions that ASUS could keep up with demand. The company has assured me that they "aren't expecting any issues" for this release. That could mean they have produced a large quantity for shipment or that they expect less of a rabid fervor for the monitors like we saw with the PG278Q. I think the latter seems likely - the initial excitement over G-Sync monitors has died down and now consumers are more interested in picking out the perfect monitor for them, not just whatever happens to hit the market.


http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-165Hz-2560x1440-27-IPS-G-Sync-Monitor-Review


----------



## CallsignVega

The panel is identical to the one used in the HU. The internal metel bezel is simply painted black and exposed. Same thing Asus did with the PG278Q.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Xyrre

The TFT review is out and its not using the same panel:

The Asus ROG Swift PG279Q features an AU Optronics M270Q008 V0 AHVA (IPS-type) panel which is capable of producing 16.7 million colours with a true 8-bit colour depth. This is a new panel that we've not seen in any screen before. Early reports and some other reviews have wrongly stated that the screen is using the same M270DAN02.3 panel as the similarly spec'd Acer XB270HU and Asus MG279Q. That isn't right though, and isn't really logical given that this is a new borderless / frameless style panel as well. We expect to see this new panel used in the forthcoming Acer XB271HU when that's released too.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> EDIT: I have been reliably informed that "it's a FPS counter when G-Sync is ON and a refresh rate indicator when G-Sync is OFF".
> Maybe it can only read via the card vis the G-Sync function.


I'm pretty sure it's refresh rate monitor but because lot of people does not know what is it, they names it FPS counter. In fact it's Hz counter because when g-sync off it does not matter how we name it because FPS = Hz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That makes sense, but there's a button on the monitor that can be used to show the refresh rate and also switch it on the fly so to speak. So, therefore it has no use if G-Sync is OFF, or better yet, it's an useless function when G-Sync is OFF.
> 
> @PCM2. I have seen your Swift PG278Q OSD showcase on youtube, and picked up a thing or two early on from it. Cheers!


If Asus would call it Refresh Rate Monitor, everything would be fine. But it does not sound so good for marketing, does it ?







In fact it has nothing to do with framerate. It just displays actual monitor refresh rate...


----------



## joshpsp1

TFT Central review is up!

Review


----------



## AlCapwn

Best news of the week... now to read it with a cold one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Of course more angle- more glow but right side glow is spreading much quicker and bigger then left side when I changes view angles. After many tries I have now most perfect angle I can get- maximum hight, slightly back (upper side) and little turn to left and that reduces glow on right side to possible minumum.
> 
> However it is still there while you can pretty much with good angle eliminate whole left side glow. But then right side is growing bigger.
> 
> There is just something on right side of this monitor that makes it- control panel, maybe some cooling hardware etc. I do not know.


That's true. But it's not just Asus. I have LG IPS235 and it is the same. Right side glow is obviously much more prominent. Left side has literally no glow, you can see it only from ridiculous angles. So who has any explanation of this phenomenon ???

It has nothing to do with controls, those are completely separated from LCD panel.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> TFT Central review is up!
> 
> Review


Interesting. So what I've gathered:



Different panel than the XB270HU and MG279Q.
Same coating as said monitors.
The same amount of glow as said monitors.
At 144 Hz with OD set to Normal, they got ever so slightly faster response than the XB270HU, which was faster than the MG279Q. The amount of overshoot is negligible.
You need a GTX 960 or above to run 165 Hz.
Response time is higher at 165 Hz than 144 Hz.
They have no picture comparison of 165 Hz vs 144 Hz.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting. So what I've gathered:
> 
> 
> 
> Different panel than the XB270HU and MG279Q.
> Same coating as said monitors.
> The same amount of glow as said monitors.
> At 144 Hz with OD set to Normal, they got ever so slightly faster response than the XB270HU, which was faster than the MG279Q. The amount of overshoot is negligible.
> You need a GTX 960 or above to run 165 Hz.
> Response time is higher at 165 Hz than 144 Hz.
> They have no picture comparison of 165 Hz vs 144 Hz.


This is why TFT Central is the go to for monitor reviews. You rarely see reviews in such depth. I'm surprised that the PG279Q has a faster response time, especially with so little overshoot, lots of people were convinced it would be slower.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> In case this wasn't posted yet, PC Perspective is saying this monitor will be launching the first week of November in the US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG279Q-165Hz-2560x1440-27-IPS-G-Sync-Monitor-Review


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> This is why TFT Central is the go to for monitor reviews. You rarely see reviews in such depth. I'm surprised that the PG279Q has a faster response time, especially with so little overshoot, lots of people were convinced it would be slower.


Yep! I think what I might have to do is buy both the ASUS and ACER and decide within the return period on which one I'm going to keep.


----------



## beseitfia

Well, the monitor is practically just for gaming, so colour and everything doesn't matter actually...I mean, with my settings (from panel itself and windows calibration) i can come close to my ips (PB278QR). Of course it's not the same as the IPS one, but in gaming it really doesn't matter i like the 1ms of 28Q wich is awsome with gsync and 144HZ..But Honestly, even in gaming the anti-glare coating is much more irritating than the PB278QR wich is perfect for me (seems more glossy). The picture of the PG278Q looks grainy compared to my IPS screen...I will think about it and decide (i have 2 weeks to make an rma/refund)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i hope acer xb271 is better,or i buy pg279q hoping in good panel :S....some 165 vs 144hz test?


xb271 will be the same. It uses the same panel- how it can be different?

Good that TFT is up. I hope I can find there best color calibrations.

Also did they write anything about glow/bleed? Right now I have no time to sit and read (family...).

BTW. What turbo button does? Mine is on 144Hz so I guess it is just so you can lock your monitor MAX refresh rate to either 60, 120 or 144? What use does it have....I don't get why you would like to lock your refresh rate... Anyone?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> Well, the monitor is practically just for gaming, so colour and everything doesn't matter actually...


If you're just a casual gamer or a competitive gamer then sure. But I play games for immersion, as do many others, so contrast and blacks are huge, and color accuracy is important too.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> xb271 will be the same. It uses the same panel- how it can be different?
> 
> Good that TFT is up. I hope I can find there best color calibrations.
> 
> Also did they write anything about glow/bleed? Right now I have no time to sit and read (family...).


I would refrain from guessing what panel the XB271HU is using unless Acer confirm it themselves, we all thought the PG279Q was using the same panel as the XB270HU and look at how that turned out.
They did talk about glow and bleeding too. They mention glow is an IPS characteristic and bleeding is a build quality issue. There's seem to have a fair bit of IPS glow as expected but has minimal bleeding which seems to support the consensus that they would receive a cherry picked monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're just a casual gamer or a competitive gamer then sure. But I play games for immersion, as do many others, so contrast and blacks are huge, and color accuracy is important too.


Agreed. I enjoy games more if my experience has enhanced immersion and having accurate colours, good contrast and deep blacks is very important part of the enhancing process.


----------



## Benny89

Ok, well, TFT got super cherry-picked monitor.

Look at their screen corners:



Well, compre to our screens with more corners light and more yellow then white glow this look SOOO much better. And I didn't see anyone yet with such pure white glow in corners as TGT one.... Users screens were all yellowish and bigger than that.

ech....


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> BTW. What turbo button does? Mine is on 144Hz so I guess it is just so you can lock your monitor MAX refresh rate to either 60, 120 or 144? What use does it have....I don't get why you would like to lock your refresh rate... Anyone?


Its just a gimmicky on the fly refresh rate quick switch.
If you OC to 165 the 144 disappears as apparently it also does in windows refresh rate.
Something about the restriction of the number of refresh modes that can be listed

Oh well....
TFT Central likes it, PCPer like it, Hexus like it...
But what about the customers..?
3,313 post on this thread already and its not even out in the States


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> Different panel than the XB270HU and MG279Q.


I assume the panel has just been adjusted/modified to fit into slim bezel monitors, but is technically identical to the panel in the Acer 270. It is VERY unlikely, that AUO designed a new Panel in less than half a year. And there actually was no reason to change the panel, other than optimize the process with cleaner environments and more reliable lcd crystals that dont tend to become faulty that much.

Again, TFTC also assumes that the new panel has actually to do with the slim monitor housings, but it is likely the same tech inside as in the acer (is what I think).

@Benny- Lmao, exactly my thoughts when I read the article. I was like- this is not the same monitor as the majority of all the ppl here got... Yeah them cherry picked examples for review sites... ffs


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, well, TFT got super cherry-picked monitor.
> 
> Look at their screen corners:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, compre to our screens with more corners light and more yellow then white glow this look SOOO much better. And I didn't see anyone yet with such pure white glow in corners as TGT one.... Users screens were all yellowish and bigger than that.
> 
> ech....


As noted in the review a lot of users confuse 'IPS glow' ('AHVA glow') with backlight bleed. The uniformity image purely shows backlight bleed, whereas user photographs typically show the glow as well. They're also often horrendously overexposed, which doesn't help matters.


----------



## Pereb

I tend to click quote instead of edit sometimes


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> I assume the panel has just been adjusted/modified to fit into slim bezel monitors, but is technically identical to the panel in the Acer 270. It is VERY unlikely, that AUO designed a new Panel in less than half a year. And there actually was no reason to change the panel, other than optimize the process with cleaner environments and more reliable lcd crystals that dont tend to become faulty that much.
> 
> Again, TFTC also assumes that the new panel has actually to do with the slim monitor housings, but it is likely the same tech inside as in the acer (is what I think).


Yeah, I'm sure this is true. The two panels perform essentially the same as well.


----------



## Darylrese

So these are the recommended settings??

*GameVisual Preset mode* - Racing Mode

*Brightness* - 26

*Contrast* - 50

*Colour Temp* - User

*RGB* - 97, 93, 100

That's toned it down a lot for me.


----------



## Darylrese

Here's a screen shot from a video to show IPS Glow as requested! It's not bad after changing the settings to TFT Central recommended


----------



## kashim

finally tft review....but without 165hz image







...onestly i think for casual gamers or competitive(low input lag and little more blurry image) i think
1st pg279q
2nd xb270hu
3rd pg278q
but money can make difference for someone,for casual gamers only (loving dark or horror games)a good va like fg2421 can be a good bet







...i m wrong guys?i ll need update my xl2411t and i don t know if buy now pg279q or wait xb271hu :S..
pg278q is good with less blurry image but as boredgunner said me the little more response time difference isn t noticible,but i ll have greater color accuracy without artifact







,i m competitive fps player for games like cs go and battlefield and i think it s worth ips 144hz over 144tn....i ll only hope to take a good panel without issues :S...i m wrong guys?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So these are the recommended settings??
> 
> *GameVisual Preset mode* - Racing Mode
> 
> *Brightness* - 26
> 
> *Contrast* - 50
> 
> *Colour Temp* - User
> 
> *RGB* - 97, 93, 100
> 
> That's toned it down a lot for me.


I don't know, but for me TFT is always very low brightness. I need to have at least 50% - 60% for 350cd/m2 display.

Again cherries, cherries, cherries. Hate this, it should be restricted by law







Btw, if you compare their review of XB270HU, it has almost no glow as well. And we all know how it is in reality...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> finally tft review....but without 165hz image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...onestly i think for casual gamers or competitive(low input lag and little more blurry image) i think
> 1st pg279q
> 2nd xb270hu
> 3rd pg278q
> but money can make difference for someone,for casual gamers only (loving dark or horror games)a good va like fg2421 can be a good bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i m wrong guys?i ll need update my xl2411t and i don t know if buy now pg279q or wait xb271hu :S..
> pg278q is good with less blurry image but as boredgunner said me the little more response time difference isn t noticible,but i ll have greater color accuracy without artifact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i m competitive fps player for games like cs go and battlefield and i think it s worth ips 144hz over 144tn....i ll only hope to take a good panel without issues :S...i m wrong guys?


Nope, you right. I'm not competitive player but I couldn't stand TN display technology. So the only option for me is IPS so I need to tolerate some amount of glow in dark scenes... Hopefully only until OLED with g-sync is introduced :-D


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Here's a screen shot from a video to show IPS Glow as requested! It's not bad after changing the settings to TFT Central recommended


In reality it is bigger. Thing is it is hard to capture glow without very good camera. For example when you make a video in total dark and then take a screenshot- the glow looks smaller then in reality becasue video do not capture well monitor overall glow. When you take picture on the other hand- the glow looks much worse than in reality because it capture all the glow it can.

But it is pretty much simillar to mine, biggest glow down right corner and slight top right. There is super mini glow on left corners but video can't capture it even as it is so small.

Ech....


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Every monitor looks like this on the inside. What do you even want them to put there?


$650 would be nice








maybe a bandage for the bleed?


----------



## misiak

I found this video of a guy who imported it to US from EU. He has really bad glow :-/


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nope, you right. I'm not competitive player but I couldn't stand TN display technology. So the only option for me is IPS so I need to tolerate some amount of glow in dark scenes... Hopefully only until OLED with g-sync is introduced :-D


for me u think 144hz ips it s better then 144hz tn?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I found this video of a guy who imported it to US from EU. He has really bad glow :-/


Wow, that's pretty distracting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I found this video of a guy who imported it to US from EU. He has really bad glow :-/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8s0qjLQ-JI


lol, this looks even worse than my XB270HU. Poor guy.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> for me u think 144hz ips it s better then 144hz tn?


The only advantage of 278 over 279 is shorter response time 2.9ms (with some overshoot though) vs. 5.2ms (without). On the other hand total display lag is a bit better on 279 by 0.75ms. But image quality of TN can't beat IPS. 278 suffers from bad viewing angles, pixel inversion and uniformity issues (gama and color shift). But if your only concern is fastest response time and you don't care much about image quality, then maybe 278 is better for you. But if you want much better picture quality I would recommend IPS. I'm not competitive so don't know how much better is 2.3ms less response time for competitive ones, but I would say it's negligible. I would definitely go with 279...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Wow, that's pretty distracting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, this looks even worse than my XB270HU. Poor guy.


Yes, I feel sorry for him as well. He imported it so I guess it would be pretty much expensive to send it back to Europe for replacement. But I couldn't live with this at any cost.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The only advantage of 278 over 279 is shorter response time 2.9ms (with some overshoot though) vs. 5.2ms (without). On the other hand total display lag is a bit better on 279 by 0.75ms. But image quality of TN can't beat IPS. 278 suffers from bad viewing angles, pixel inversion and uniformity issues (gama and color shift). But if your only concern is fastest response time and you don't care much about image quality, then maybe 278 is better for you. But if you want much better picture quality I would recommend IPS. I'm not competitive so don't know how much better is 2.3ms less response time for competitive ones, but I would say it's negligible. I would definitely go with 279...


Don't forget IPS glow. But I don't think it's a significant factor for him, based on the games he plays.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrre*
> 
> The TFT review is out and its not using the same panel:
> 
> The Asus ROG Swift PG279Q features an AU Optronics M270Q008 V0 AHVA (IPS-type) panel which is capable of producing 16.7 million colours with a true 8-bit colour depth. This is a new panel that we've not seen in any screen before. Early reports and some other reviews have wrongly stated that the screen is using the same M270DAN02.3 panel as the similarly spec'd Acer XB270HU and Asus MG279Q. That isn't right though, and isn't really logical given that this is a new borderless / frameless style panel as well. We expect to see this new panel used in the forthcoming Acer XB271HU when that's released too.


They could change the panel number whenever they want and for whatever reason. Doesn't mean it's technology isn't basically the same and the LCD glass isn't off the same assembly line. Not to mention the results between the 279Q and the Acer HU are almost identical. Having taken apart an HU and seen the internal bezel, this Asus's doesn't look any smaller. Only the HU's large external bezel housing/monitor case made it look frumpy. They both even have the same high IPS glow and dust specks under the AR film.

A couple things that are disappointing with this new monitor:

1. Response time at 165 Hz is actually slower than 144 Hz. 165 Hz was it's largest selling point and there is basically no reason to use it.
2. ULMB brightness has actually decreased from previous IPS-type gaming monitors to a max of 101 cd/m2. That's the wrong direction to go..

Basically the monitor is an Acer HU with a better case and OSD. But there is nothing wrong with that, well besides maybe the high price requested for it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't forget IPS glow. But I don't think it's a significant factor for him, based on the games he plays.


Yes, for me this is only disadvantage of this panel. But it's technology so not much we can do here... Maybe I will have a luck and not have too much glow. But it' always a lottery...


----------



## Benny89

Ok, So afrer a lot of tries to calibrate my camera I managed to catch corners glow to almost exactly as they really are.

This is on TFT Central Calibrated Settings- 25 Brightness, 50 gamma. This is in pure dark room and scene is from Witcher 3 in pure black/dark basement of some hounted house.

Since my camera couldn't catch glows from all corners at same time (it make one ivisible, other one bigger) I took shots on each area separetely to show you the real glow that this panel does. This is pretty much exactly as I see it sitting in front of it in this particular scene. Corners are accurate, anything else is just camera side effect (and glow that is not from corners is side effect)

RIGHT top and down corner:



The dow LINE of monitor in reality has no blue glow. This what camera did. Only the corners are accurate.

Down RIGHT corner alone:



TOP RIGHT corner alone:



Left down corner:



This is with TFT calibration settings, dark scene in dark room. so it can't be more visible than that.

Better take this as what you can expect than what TFT screenshot shows.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The only advantage of 278 over 279 is shorter response time 2.9ms (with some overshoot though) vs. 5.2ms (without). On the other hand total display lag is a bit better on 279 by 0.75ms. But image quality of TN can't beat IPS. 278 suffers from bad viewing angles, pixel inversion and uniformity issues (gama and color shift). But if your only concern is fastest response time and you don't care much about image quality, then maybe 278 is better for you. But if you want much better picture quality I would recommend IPS. I'm not competitive so don't know how much better is 2.3ms less response time for competitive ones, but I would say it's negligible. I would definitely go with 279...


the 3 ms give a little (if possible to see) more blurry image,as u said input lag is better on ips ^^..then:

ips +
- better colors
- better angles
- a quite less input lag
- no artifact
ips -
- more blurry image 2ms difference(then a little)
- corner bleeding

tn +
- more responsive pixel (less blurry image)
- possible little responsive panel
- less price
tn -
- pixel inversion
- worst color(but best for tn)
- worst angle
- some artifact


----------



## Roelv

I am very pleased with the TFT review.

- Response times are actually a little better than the XB270HU with similar input lag. (previously it was assumed HDMI would cause extra input lag, not the case)
- Overclocking to 165Hz makes it more fluid but increases motion blur because of slightly higher response times (related to overdrive not being adjusted). But if you can push that kind of FPS and care about that motion blur, I would suggest to just use ULMB. Therefore I really don't see a reason to complain about this 165Hz feature. Gsync for a fluid image (even at 165Hz), ULMB for low motion blur.
- With 120Hz ULMB there is enough reason to believe that this monitor performs fast enough for any competitive needs. The TN will have less ghosting but more overshoot so like others I would call it a draw in that area.

But yes, basically just a bit more of a "premium" version of the XB270HU. Too much hype for something that isn't completely new, probably going to buy it even though I am still curious about the XB271HU...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> the 3 ms give a little (if possible to see) more blurry image,as u said input lag is better on ips ^^..then:


Just to make sure you're reading this as you still seem to have trouble choosing for your CS:GO needs. Like explained, I would suggest going for the IPS if you value the colors and use ULMB. It really won't matter for your performance but I believe the IPS technology in general is more enjoyable in many different areas (except maybe dark scenes due to glow but in CS:GO I doubt it will be distracting).


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, So afrer a lot of tries to calibrate my camera I managed to catch corners glow to almost exactly as they really are.
> 
> This is on TFT Central Calibrated Settings- 25 Brightness, 50 gamma. This is in pure dark room and scene is from Witcher 3 in pure black/dark basement of some hounted house.
> 
> Since my camera couldn't catch glows from all corners at same time (it make one ivisible, other one bigger) I took shots on each area separetely to show you the real glow that this panel does. This is pretty much exactly as I see it sitting in front of it in this particular scene. Corners are accurate, anything else is just camera side effect (and glow that is not from corners is side effect)
> 
> RIGHT top and down corner:
> 
> 
> 
> The dow LINE of monitor in reality has no blue glow. This what camera did. Only the corners are accurate.
> 
> Down RIGHT corner alone:
> 
> 
> 
> TOP RIGHT corner alone:
> 
> 
> 
> Left down corner:
> 
> 
> 
> This is with TFT calibration settings, dark scene in dark room. so it can't be more visible than that.
> 
> Better take this as what you can expect than what TFT screenshot shows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, So afrer a lot of tries to calibrate my camera I managed to catch corners glow to almost exactly as they really are.
> 
> This is on TFT Central Calibrated Settings- 25 Brightness, 50 gamma. This is in pure dark room and scene is from Witcher 3 in pure black/dark basement of some hounted house.
> 
> Since my camera couldn't catch glows from all corners at same time (it make one ivisible, other one bigger) I took shots on each area separetely to show you the real glow that this panel does. This is pretty much exactly as I see it sitting in front of it in this particular scene. Corners are accurate, anything else is just camera side effect (and glow that is not from corners is side effect)
> 
> RIGHT top and down corner:
> 
> 
> 
> The dow LINE of monitor in reality has no blue glow. This what camera did. Only the corners are accurate.
> 
> Down RIGHT corner alone:
> 
> 
> 
> TOP RIGHT corner alone:
> 
> 
> 
> Left down corner:
> 
> 
> 
> This is with TFT calibration settings, dark scene in dark room. so it can't be more visible than that.
> 
> Better take this as what you can expect than what TFT screenshot shows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, So afrer a lot of tries to calibrate my camera I managed to catch corners glow to almost exactly as they really are.
> 
> This is on TFT Central Calibrated Settings- 25 Brightness, 50 gamma. This is in pure dark room and scene is from Witcher 3 in pure black/dark basement of some hounted house.
> 
> Since my camera couldn't catch glows from all corners at same time (it make one ivisible, other one bigger) I took shots on each area separetely to show you the real glow that this panel does. This is pretty much exactly as I see it sitting in front of it in this particular scene. Corners are accurate, anything else is just camera side effect (and glow that is not from corners is side effect)
> 
> RIGHT top and down corner:
> 
> 
> 
> The dow LINE of monitor in reality has no blue glow. This what camera did. Only the corners are accurate.
> 
> Down RIGHT corner alone:
> 
> 
> 
> TOP RIGHT corner alone:
> 
> 
> 
> Left down corner:
> 
> 
> 
> This is with TFT calibration settings, dark scene in dark room. so it can't be more visible than that.
> 
> Better take this as what you can expect than what TFT screenshot shows.






Very good true to life representation there mate. Mine is almost identical to yours so i assume that's just how it is.

I had a go on thief and yes the top right bleed does show up in game but only noticeable if you stare at it.

I did have my brightness on 26, but it was a little too dull for me. I've raised it back up to 40 at the moment


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> the 3 ms give a little (if possible to see) more blurry image,as u said input lag is better on ips ^^..then:
> 
> ips +
> - better colors
> - better angles
> - a quite less input lag
> - no artifact
> ips -
> - more blurry image 2ms difference(then a little)
> - corner bleeding
> 
> tn +
> - more responsive pixel (less blurry image)
> - possible little responsive panel
> - less price
> tn -
> - pixel inversion
> - worst color(but best for tn)
> - worst angle
> - some artifact


Yep, your summary is pretty good only instead corner bleed I would say ips glow and tn panel has also vertical gama shift which is pretty obvious in desktop and I found it pretty distracting. Along sides you can see color shift as well - display gets yellow tint because of very narrow angle.


----------



## dthorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So these are the recommended settings??
> 
> *GameVisual Preset mode* - Racing Mode
> 
> *Brightness* - 26
> 
> *Contrast* - 50
> 
> *Colour Temp* - User
> 
> *RGB* - 97, 93, 100
> 
> That's toned it down a lot for me.


Yes it's pretty close to my calibrated settings and each panel is different.You need a custom .icm profile(based on the calibration data) for perfect colour accuracy though

Turning up the brightness etc is perfectly fine if you like it that way,but it's not the true colors then.TVs are often oversaturated for example just to provide more "vivid" (but fake) colours so the potential buyers go "woah"


----------



## medgart

Another review but this one is Polish - http://pclab.pl/art66315.html


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Very good true to life representation there mate. Mine is almost identical to yours so i assume that's just how it is.
> 
> I had a go on thief and yes the top right bleed does show up in game but only noticeable if you stare at it.
> 
> I did have my brightness on 26, but it was a little too dull for me. I've raised it back up to 40 at the moment


Yea, thanks. More accurately I will not catch the real-in-life corner glow than this







. But I am glad I did as now people can see how it REALLY looks like, as user sees it.

I doubt I could get unit with less glow.

Still I don't know how I feel about it.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I found this video of a guy who imported it to US from EU. He has really bad glow :-/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Wow, that's pretty distracting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, this looks even worse than my XB270HU. Poor guy.


You guys realise that this is me right? I posted that very video on this thread. I didn't import it as I live in the UK. I'd also like to note that the glow and bleeding are nowhere near as noticeable as the video suggests. The camera on my S4 and S6 edge makes it look 10x worse than it is.


----------



## kashim

guy s with good calibration and with low brightness corners issues are better???


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guy s with good calibration and with low brightness corners issues are better???


So so. It's a bit better but still noticeable.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They could change the panel number whenever they want and for whatever reason. Doesn't mean it's technology isn't basically the same and the LCD glass isn't off the same assembly line. Not to mention the results between the 279Q and the Acer HU are almost identical. Having taken apart an HU and seen the internal bezel, this Asus's doesn't look any smaller. Only the HU's large external bezel housing/monitor case made it look frumpy. They both even have the same high IPS glow and dust specks under the AR film.
> 
> A couple things that are disappointing with this new monitor:
> 
> 1. Response time at 165 Hz is actually slower than 144 Hz. 165 Hz was it's largest selling point and there is basically no reason to use it.
> 2. ULMB brightness has actually decreased from previous IPS-type gaming monitors to a max of 101 cd/m2. That's the wrong direction to go..
> 
> Basically the monitor is an Acer HU with a better case and OSD. But there is nothing wrong with that, well besides maybe the high price requested for it.


Listen to Vega. He's right.
Remember He's *disassembled TONS of these panels and knows the internals.
Just because a few resistors and a substrate were changed to a different value or made on a different assembly line doesn't mean that the panel is really different.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Solved....
> The Asus OSD FPS counter is bugged.
> After an hour's testing on various games I have come to the conclusion that the counter built into the monitor is accurate.... *until you switch G-Sync OFF*
> 
> Running FRAPS in the opposite corner (at the same time) shows that when G-Sync is ON, the FPS's match the Asus on screen counter. *However, when G-Sync is OFF the counter remains stuck on the refresh rate.*
> 
> Proof of the pudding...
> RIGHT CORNER IS ASUS OSD FPS COUNTER
> UPPER LEFT CORNER IS FRAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the sheen on the screen is a reflection of a window behind.
> So a £700+ monitor has a FPS counter that is less accurate than a free version of FRAPS.
> Welcome to 2015


This is entirely how it should be.
It's impossible for a monitor to measure FPS with Gsync *OFF* due to there not being a direct link between the monitor and the video card and CPU. The monitor only knows the refresh rate. It has no way of measuring frames sent without the gsync module as it only sees refreshes. How would a monitor measure framerate if you have, for example, vsync off, and have a fixed refresh rate and are getting partial frames being sent Gsync changes that


----------



## Falkentyne

Saw the TFTcentral review.

Looks like a nice panel for gsync users. Now we have to see how the Eizo FS2735 does for freesync users (assuming the Eizo is using the exact same panel as the XB271HU and this panel)

But this still worries the hell out of me....

THOSE ULMB OVERDRIVE ARTIFACTS!
85hz looks great (assuming the XB270HU is identical to PG279Q at 85hz and using the TFTcentral review for the XB270HU)
100hz....ahem alright

but 120hz...give me a break. Dem overdrive artifacts !!!!

ULMB 120hz:


Benq blur reduction 120hz (AMA high, contrast 43, strobe width 1.5ms persistence)
(the image is NOT this dark!! I used low camera exposure (-0.2) to do a pursuit capture image without it being too blurry. it's much brighter than this).


Benq blur reduction 120hz, AMA low (undocumented/toggle), contrast 10: (low camera exposure -0.2)


Why can't we have nice things?
MORE overdrive adjustments on ULMB Monitors, please :/


----------



## Fiercy

People I never happy no matter what you have TN with good colors --> some inversion problems I have yet to see on my swift... Now people have new issues --> bright corners! Do you people even play games? I for a moment never remember looking at a corner while playing games...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> You guys realise that this is me right? I posted that very video on this thread. I didn't import it as I live in the UK. I'd also like to note that the glow and bleeding are nowhere near as noticeable as the video suggests. The camera on my S4 and S6 edge makes it look 10x worse than it is.


Really ? I found it on a forum and guy wrote he lives in US. In any case, that Metro looks pretty bad - there is shine in all four corners. I thought only bottom right is problematic.... I think other people doesn't have it so extensive. But maybe it's Samsung camera, because iPhone video camera is not so exaggerating. Important is that you are not bothered by it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> People I never happy no matter what you have TN with good colors --> some inversion problems I have yet to see on my swift... Now people have new issues --> bright corners! Do you people even play games? I for a moment never remember looking at a corner while playing games...


Hehe, yes we play, but we also work


----------



## biosmanager

OK, update: 2 monitors from 2 different shops later.
ALL of them had a slight color uniformity issue, it's noticable if you look for it. But the first monitor was the worst.
I think what I experience is exactly the issue the hexus review measured. Color uniformity.

I'm really angry right now.







Seems to be a general problem of this panel. Or maybe I'm just very sensitive to deltaE variation across the screen.
I wouldn't complain if I would only notice it on a pure grey screen or so, but also in everyday use: some websites, windows explorer. It's there.

So I really doubt that I got 3 bad panels with the exact same freaking problem and nobody else did.

Is the time not ready for panels like that? I really hope AUO will get their **** together and we will see really good monitors in the next year.
I think I will stick with my current monitor (not perfect, rather stiff joystick, a little bit of dust but not visible and of course the annoying color uniformity).

Please Asus, Acer, AUO, that's not what you should expect from a 850€ monitor.


----------



## Zerrius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> People I never happy no matter what you have TN with good colors --> some inversion problems I have yet to see on my swift... Now people have new issues --> bright corners! Do you people even play games? I for a moment never remember looking at a corner while playing games...


i could honesly live with any of the monitors posted in this thread








the reason they're looking so much for flaws is the very expensive price that they've paid for this monitor. and they are right. at 1k usd you better make a flawless monitor and we have seen enough qc issues to complain about...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerrius*
> 
> i could honesly live with any of the monitors posted in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason they're looking so much for flaws is the very expensive price that they've paid for this monitor. and they are right. at 1k usd you better make a flawless monitor and we have seen enough qc issues to complain about...


Exactly. If I payed 400-500 Euro for it I would just deal with it. But 850 euro monitor should be flawless. However that also should be the case with flahship GPUs and we all know how it can go.

So pay and pray


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uff, that's not good. I hated this on 278 but I thought it was TN technology (vertical gama shift, sides of the screen obviously brighter with yellow tint). So does IPS model have this issue as well? How it is in real life ? Can you see color shift along sides of the monitor ? Is top part obviously darker then the bottom part? Could you describe it in more details ? I'm pretty interested in it. Because my current LG IPS has no such issue and it was the main reason why I've returned 278Q.
> 
> Would wish there is some showroom where I can check for all these issues mentioned...


Okay, the issue is a slight color temperature gradient from left to right (warm to cool). You mostly notice it with grey colors.
Open a fullscreen pale grey picture and stare at it for a while. Then it's absolutely visible. Left side: warm grey, Right side: slighlty cooler
E.g. on a website with a grey background, you notice that color uniformity issue.

So to summarize my experience with the PG279Q as I think I am one of the few people that got hands on 3 different ones from 3 different shops:

*1.)* QC sticker on the package, glow prominent but acceptable - bottom right corner, BLB top right corner - acceptable, no dead pixel, dust stuck in upper middle of the screen but hard to notice, bad color uniformity issue, very visible

*2.)* no QC sticker, glow and BLB similar to number 1, no dead pixel, dust in the bottom left corner but again also hardly noticable, color uniformity issue also present but better than number 1, somewhat sticky joystick - sometimes a bit unresponsive (that's the one I'm currently using)

*3.)* no QC sticker, very strong glow in the bottom rigth corner, almost no BLB, no dead pixel, no dust, color uniformity also present

Number 3 would be the best one if there wouldn't be that intense glow so I kept number 2. But that one is also far from perfect.

What would you do? Keep number 2? Send them all back and wait for another batch or the new Acer XB271HU?

I ordered a replace for the first monitor from where I bought it. So one last chance. Maybe the best comes last


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Okay, the issue is a slight color temperature gradient from left to right (warm to cool). You mostly notice it with grey colors.
> Open a fullscreen pale grey picture and stare at it for a while. Then it's absolutely visible. Left side: warm grey, Right side: slighlty cooler
> E.g. on a website with a grey background, you notice that color uniformity issue.
> 
> So to summarize my experience with the PG279Q as I think I am one of the few people that got hands on 3 different ones from 3 different shops:
> 
> *1.)* QC sticker on the package, glow prominent but acceptable - bottom right corner, BLB top right corner - acceptable, no dead pixel, dust stuck in upper middle of the screen but hard to notice, bad color uniformity issue, very visible
> 
> *2.)* no QC sticker, glow and BLB similar to number 1, no dead pixel, dust in the bottom left corner but again also hardly noticable, color uniformity issue also present but better than number 1, somewhat sticky joystick - sometimes a bit unresponsive (that's the one I'm currently using)
> 
> *3.)* no QC sticker, very strong glow in the bottom rigth corner, almost no BLB, no dead pixel, no dust, color uniformity also present
> 
> Number 3 would be the best one if there wouldn't be that intense glow so I kept number 2. But that one is also far from perfect.
> 
> What would you do? Keep number 2? Send them all back and wait for another batch or the new Acer XB271HU?


Hmmm, you either had a very bad luck or there is rally a problem with QC. Some people stated they have no dead pixel, no dust, only small amount of glow and their are pretty happy with that. No mention about color uniformity issue. This should not happen with IPS technology. This issue was exactly like you described on TN version and main reason I've returned but I would not expect it with IPS! There was also an obvious vertical gama shift where top 1/4 of the monitor was noticeably darker then the rest. But seems also IPS suffer from this!?! One would say this is not an IPS panel









In any case, did you have chance to put your hands on XB270HU ? Probably there is not such issue, at least I've never heard it mentioned in reviews. I'm afraid that XB271HU will be the same as most probably it will use same panel as Asus. So really don't know what to do. If it distracts you then my advice is definitely to return it and wait for something better because from my on experience you will always try to convince yourself it is not so bad but it will bother you forever... From now on you will see it every time you turn on the monitor and never get rid of that feeling something is not OK. And as I said, for IPS technology this is just not acceptable.


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hmmm, you either had a very bad luck or there is rally a problem with QC. Some people stated they have no dead pixel, no dust, only small amount of glow and their are pretty happy with that. No mention about color uniformity issue. This should not happen with IPS technology. This issue was exactly like you described on TN version and main reason I've returned but I would not expect it with IPS! There was also an obvious vertical gama shift where top 1/4 of the monitor was noticeably darker then the rest. But seems also IPS suffer from this!?! One would say this is not an IPS panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, did you have chance to put your hands on XB270HU ? Probably there is not such issue, at least I've never heard it mentioned in reviews. I'm afraid that XB271HU will be the same as most probably it will use same panel as Asus. So really don't know what to do. If it distracts you then my advice is definitely to return it and wait for something better because from my on experience you will always try to convince yourself it is not so bad but it will bother you forever... From now on you will see it every time you turn on the monitor and never get rid of that feeling something is not OK. And as I said, for IPS technology this is just not acceptable.


Yeah, for now I wait for the replacement. Should arrive next week or so.
If it isn't better maybe I'll order a XB270HU or wait for the XB271HU. Deep in my heart I don't want to keep this monitor. It's noticable.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Yeah, for now I wait for the replacement. Should arrive next week or so.
> If it isn't better maybe I'll order a XB270HU or wait for the XB271HU. Deep in my heart I don't want to keep this monitor. It's noticable.


If you have this feeling, definitely get rid of it and try to take XB270HU instead. Because you would need to live with this feeling for the rest of your life (at least until you own this monitor). Because 99% the 271 will have the same panel as 279Q... In any case let us know about your last attempt. Fingers crossed.

Bottom note: I really like the design of Asus, as well as perfect ODS but is this really important in monitor segment ? The image quality should be the top prio in my opinion.


----------



## Roelv

As for QC issues, better not get your hopes up. I believe the XB270HU, XB271HU and PG279Q are all quite similar in that area (and everything else related to the panel). If you are having better luck with one or the other than it's just that, luck of the draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2. ULMB brightness has actually decreased from previous IPS-type gaming monitors to a max of 101 cd/m2. That's the wrong direction to go..


How so? From what I see the backlight of the XB270HU is about the same strength as the PG279Q. TFT didn't test the XB270HU at 120Hz but at 100Hz it's a little brighter because it's longer in the "on period". If they would compare both at 120Hz, I am pretty sure that the results would be quite similar. However they do admit that the PG278Q is brighter with the same settings due to a stronger backlight.


----------



## biosmanager

Did QC on the Acer XB270HU improve? There are a lot of bad reviews.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Did QC on the Acer XB270HU improve? There are a lot of bad reviews.


Nobody knows, there are bad but there are also good. At least it seems it does not suffer from this color and luminance uniformity you and other reviews have mentioned. For me is to have better image than eye candy stuff, especially with monitors. I would say the glow will be the same on both. Maybe you could pick also XB270HU and compare with PG279Q and then decide...


----------



## biosmanager

Ok, thx.
The case on the XB270HU looks really cheap. I don't like that glossy look but I would happily switch over to that for a better picture quality.

Seems there is still a long journey ahead of me








That whole send back/RMA thing is annoying.


----------



## traxtech

The stand on the XB270HU is garbage too.


----------



## atomicus

PG279Q/XB270HU/XB271HU are all the SAME PANEL! Bottom line is that it's simply a poor panel, hence all the issues that have been seen with it from day one. That's not going to stop. Better QC may prevent some of the worst examples leaving the factory, but that doesn't change the fact that it's highly prone to glow/BLB. Generally, compared to IPS panels that have come before it, it doesn't stand up... apart from it being much faster. I've had several IPS panels over the years, and have always followed the tech... trust me, this is the runt of the litter! IPS should not be getting so much criticism... the faults this panel has are 10 times more widespread and common than I've seen with ANY IPS monitor in history. They seem to have sacrificed almost everything else in favour of getting that extra speed out of it.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> They seem to have sacrificed almost everything else in favour of getting that extra speed out of it.


Yes but this is basically true for any 120+Hz panel. Having some grainy TN panel with overshoot is also a sacrifice. I have already said before, people who are not willing to make these sacrifices should just stick with the quality 60Hz panels. There is no monitor that offers it all and there won't be one for quite some time.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> As for QC issues, better not get your hopes up. I believe the XB270HU, XB271HU and PG279Q are all quite similar in that area (and everything else related to the panel). If you are having better luck with one or the other than it's just that, luck of the draw.
> How so? From what I see the backlight of the XB270HU is about the same strength as the PG279Q. TFT didn't test the XB270HU at 120Hz but at 100Hz it's a little brighter because it's longer in the "on period". If they would compare both at 120Hz, I am pretty sure that the results would be quite similar. However they do admit that the PG278Q is brighter with the same settings due to a stronger backlight.


And this is the entire cause of the problem.
ULMB does not increase current to the backlight to compensate for the loss of brightness cd/m2 during strobing.
Both Benq blur reduction and lightboost do increase current to the backlight (the original benq blur reduction used much of the same circuitry as lightboost). A strobe persistence of 0.500 ms is actually quite usable with benq blur reduction and is very comfortable to look at on the desktop, although it's hard to game with it unless you're in a pitch black room.

There's no excuse for ULMB not to increase the backlight current. is this some sort of safety feature?
Quote:


> As soon as strobed backlight is used, be it for LightBoost or for MBR, the backlight LED current is increased by a factor of about 1.8 in order to compensate, at least partly, for the time the LEDs are turned off between the pulses.


http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/BenQ_XL2411Z

There is a shift in color temperature (I think slightly to the cool side) but I'd "guesstimate" that Benq blur reduction with 0.5ms persistence (at 100hz refresh rate, this is equal to strobe duty =005 without a VT 1500 tweak, and equal to strobe duty 003 with a VT 1500 tweak, as persistence tables for 60hz are used if a VT tweak is active....e.g. 0.167 x 003=0.5 ms, and 0.10ms x 005=0.5 ms.

Brightness 100+blur reduction on+persistence 0.5ms = "about" the same cd/m2 as Brightness 0 + blur reduction off.

For those who use ULMB......how dark is 0.500 persistence (lowest value of strobe width?).
Just how dark is it?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really ? I found it on a forum and guy wrote he lives in US. In any case, that Metro looks pretty bad - there is shine in all four corners. I thought only bottom right is problematic.... I think other people doesn't have it so extensive. But maybe it's Samsung camera, because iPhone video camera is not so exaggerating. Important is that you are not bothered by it.


Have you got a source? I'd be very interested to see what he said. I can also prove that it's my account quite easily. Also I truly believe it's the camera exaggerating it. I'll use my brothers iPhone tonight as he's coming over. Hopefully it's not as bad.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The stand on the XB270HU is garbage too.


I agree, but it is really so bad ? Better more garbage stand than more garbage screen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Ok, thx.
> The case on the XB270HU looks really cheap. I don't like that glossy look but I would happily switch over to that for a better picture quality.
> 
> Seems there is still a long journey ahead of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whole send back/RMA thing is annoying.


I'm at the same boat. Also don't like the cheep feel of Acer, but if image quality is better than Asus then..... 271 look pretty good but I think it will have same panel as 279Q... Damn, it is very difficult choice...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Have you got a source? I'd be very interested to see what he said. I can also prove that it's my account quite easily. Also I truly believe it's the camera exaggerating it. I'll use my brothers iPhone tonight as he's coming over. Hopefully it's not as bad.


I'm afraid I can't find the link anymore. It was only coincidence that I found that post. In any case, I believe it's your account. So it is not so bad how it look likes ? Did you notice any color shift guys mentioned here ?


----------



## AMDATI

The whole reason ULMB 'works' is because it literally blacks out your view for a split second. Blur isn't actually reduced, just the perception of it. It's like how when you wave your hand in front of a strobe light, you're not going to see the blur of your hand moving, you're going to see still images.

This is why they can't just raise the brightness, otherwise the strobe effect will be diminished.

Alot of people don't realize though, that ULMB actually can have a separate brightness setting. Once you enable ULMB you can go into menu and increase brightness.


----------



## Vanillaclock

Just collected a unit from a local shop after reading the tftcentral review.

Dead pixel x1:



Dirt/speck x1.



Going back...


----------



## biosmanager

Did anybody complain about color uniformity issues on the XB270HU? I never read something about that.
So there is a chance that this problem might not be the case for the new XB271HU. It's close to it's release and I hope it won't have this issue.
I don't complain about IPS glow, I don't complain about BLB. Not perfect but the case for most panels.

So how hard can it be to make a panel without dust and dead pixels and uniform colors?


----------



## Vanillaclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Did anybody complain about color uniformity issues on the XB270HU? I never read something about that.
> So there is a chance that this problem might not be the case for the new XB271HU. It's close to it's release and I hope it won't have this issue.
> I don't complain about IPS glow, I don't complain about BLB. Not perfect but the case for most panels.
> 
> So how hard can it be to make a panel without dust and dead pixels and uniform colors?


Honestly I didn't find the glow to be a deal breaker for me. I could notice it in the lower right corner, but not something I couldn't live with. But dead pixels and dust? Sorry that's a no go especially at this price point.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The whole reason ULMB 'works' is because it literally blacks out your view for a split second. Blur isn't actually reduced, just the perception of it. It's like how when you wave your hand in front of a strobe light, you're not going to see the blur of your hand moving, you're going to see still images.
> 
> This is why they can't just raise the brightness, otherwise the strobe effect will be diminished.
> 
> Alot of people don't realize though, that ULMB actually can have a separate brightness setting. Once you enable ULMB you can go into menu and increase brightness.


Actually you can raise the brightness.
the strobe effect is the exact same. The readability when I test benq blur reduction at 0 brightness and 100 brightness at a "set" version of strobe duty (persistence) is exactly the same.

What benq blur reduction does (and Lightboost, before that) is *RAISE* the current of the LED's so the current exceeds what the LED's are rated for.
For example, if 2.5v is going to the LEDs normally, then activating Benq blur reduction raises the LED current to 4.5.
But the LED's aren't actually on for very long since they're turning on and off X # of times a second. HOWEVER, AMDATI, if the strobe does NOT take effect, then the backlight *CAN* be damaged or the LED lifetime can be greatly diminished as they will be on at a constant 4.7v, which will make the display blindly bright or it will OVP and shut off.

You're confusing the strobe width and the actual strobe itself.

The *WIDTH* is NOT how bright the LED's are during a strobe.
It's how long the backlight remains *ON*. The amount of time the backlight remains on also affects how long it remains off. (since it does this in a periodic cycle). The shorter the amount of time the backlight remains on, the longer amount of time it remains off. The base voltage has nothing to do with how blurry the image is. Increasing the voltage to the backlight will make the entire image brighter because the "on" period will be at a higher amplitude.

Check this chart for proof of this.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/motion_blur.htm

The backlight is shut on and off X # of times per second, matching the refresh rate.
The strobe phase is where the strobe signal starts and ends during a refresh (this can not be adjusted in ULMB).
The strobe width is how long the backlight remains on before it is shut off again. The longer is remains on (thus the shorter it remains off), the more motion blur you will have, but the brighter the screen will be.

About the increase in current to the backlight:
Do happen to have a Benq blur reduction monitor that has the "SINGLE STROBE" service menu setting? (the XL2730Z does not).
If you do, turn on single strobe and then force the refresh rate to 50hz (yes, 50hz)

Watch what happens.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Did anybody complain about color uniformity issues on the XB270HU? I never read something about that.
> So there is a chance that this problem might not be the case for the new XB271HU. It's close to it's release and I hope it won't have this issue.
> I don't complain about IPS glow, I don't complain about BLB. Not perfect but the case for most panels.
> 
> So how hard can it be to make a panel without dust and dead pixels and uniform colors?


You know, PG279Q does not use the same panel as XB270HU. It's slightly "upgraded" version so maybe that color shift. Don't know, just guess. But I did not read such things about 270HU. I'm pretty sure XB271HU will use the same panel as PG279Q so it will be the same :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanillaclock*
> 
> Honestly I didn't find the glow to be a deal breaker for me. I could notice it in the lower right corner, but not something I couldn't live with. But dead pixels and dust? Sorry that's a no go especially at this price point.


Definitely. Enough we have to live with glow but dead pixels, dust, color shift? No thanks...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Did anybody complain about color uniformity issues on the XB270HU? I never read something about that.
> So there is a chance that this problem might not be the case for the new XB271HU. It's close to it's release and I hope it won't have this issue.
> I don't complain about IPS glow, I don't complain about BLB. Not perfect but the case for most panels.
> 
> So how hard can it be to make a panel without dust and dead pixels and uniform colors?


I had a XB270HU that had a yellow tint on the left half of the panel just like the PG279Q I returned.


----------



## glenster

Review
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I had a XB270HU that had a yellow tint on the left half of the panel just like the PG279Q I returned.


Damn, what are you going to do now ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> As for QC issues, better not get your hopes up. I believe the XB270HU, XB271HU and PG279Q are all quite similar in that area (and everything else related to the panel). If you are having better luck with one or the other than it's just that, luck of the draw.
> How so? From what I see the backlight of the XB270HU is about the same strength as the PG279Q. TFT didn't test the XB270HU at 120Hz but at 100Hz it's a little brighter because it's longer in the "on period". If they would compare both at 120Hz, I am pretty sure that the results would be quite similar. However they do admit that the PG278Q is brighter with the same settings due to a stronger backlight.


True, the original HU test was 100 Hz. But in the end state, this panel series has some of the dimmest ULMB out there. That could be a concern for some. Personally I think G-Sync benefits outweigh ULMB, but it's great there is an option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> This is why they can't just raise the brightness, otherwise the strobe effect will be diminished.


That is not true. The only reason ULMB is so dim is because the short on-time and the maximum luminosity that can be produced during the quick pulse with a current LED back-light that meets package/cost requirements.

An example is the Eizo FG2421. It could strobe with a brightness of 257 cd/m2! (2.1ms pulse) That is over two and a half times brighter than this display strobing and it looked good doing it. Eizo IMO used higher end LED's.


----------



## Benny89

It is also worth to note that many new PG have chasis being a little off at the down right corner near power ligh and controls.

My friends PG also has this.

This is not the only example, as here in this thread there was similar picture and on german sites you can also find people with it.

This might have something to do with down right corner glow. This chasis fault might be because there is some hardware there (control panel parts or somethig) that was just not perfectly suited into chasis (design mistake I belive).

Can't really tell if it can be "pressed" into panel again.


----------



## Roelv

Oh well, anything above 100 cd/m2 is too bright for me anyway, I would just end up turning it down. My preference is somewhere between 50 and 100 cd/m2 and that's not even in a dark room, just no direct sunlight.


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I had a XB270HU that had a yellow tint on the left half of the panel just like the PG279Q I returned.


Did you get a replacement? Was that better?


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> finally tft review....but without 165hz image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...onestly i think for casual gamers or competitive(low input lag and little more blurry image) i think
> 1st pg279q
> 2nd xb270hu
> 3rd pg278q
> but money can make difference for someone,for casual gamers only (loving dark or horror games)a good va like fg2421 can be a good bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i m wrong guys?i ll need update my xl2411t and i don t know if buy now pg279q or wait xb271hu :S..
> pg278q is good with less blurry image but as boredgunner said me the little more response time difference isn t noticible,but i ll have greater color accuracy without artifact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i m competitive fps player for games like cs go and battlefield and i think it s worth ips 144hz over 144tn....i ll only hope to take a good panel without issues :S...i m wrong guys?


as you said earlier in this thread, we're in the same boat with our xl2411's, and i don't really feel like gaming on it because of the staggering difference to the korean ips next to it.
unfortunately, the korean has far too much blur to my liking.
so i need the best of two worlds. and since this is rather expensive, i'll wait for pq279q vs xb271hu and see what fits better.
the acer won't have the rog surcharge, but we'll see about what acer has improved in qc since the 270hu.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm afraid I can't find the link anymore. It was only coincidence that I found that post. In any case, I believe it's your account. So it is not so bad how it look likes ? Did you notice any color shift guys mentioned here ?


That's a shame, if you do find it in your history, please post it, I'd love to call this guy out. It's not as bad as it looks, partially noticeable in dark games like Metro, some of you guys would likely return it but I can't be bothered returning it. I'll be building my new PC soon and if I return this monitor I'd have no monitor for the new PC. Not to mention I don't want to run the risk of getting one even worse with dust or dead pixels because this current monitor has neither.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is also worth to note that many new PG have chasis being a little off at the down right corner near power ligh and controls.
> 
> My friends PG also has this.
> 
> This is not the only example, as here in this thread there was similar picture and on german sites you can also find people with it.
> 
> This might have something to do with down right corner glow. This chasis fault might be because there is some hardware there (control panel parts or somethig) that was just not perfectly suited into chasis (design mistake I belive).
> 
> Can't really tell if it can be "pressed" into panel again.


Mine isn't like this and I seem to have the worst bleed out of everyone on here.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> That's a shame, if you do find it in your history, please post it, I'd love to call this guy out. It's not as bad as it looks, partially noticeable in dark games like Metro, some of you guys would likely return it but I can't be bothered returning it. I'll be building my new PC soon and if I return this monitor I'd have no monitor for the new PC. Not to mention I don't want to run the risk of getting one even worse with dust or dead pixels because this current monitor has neither.
> Mine isn't like this and I seem to have the worst bleed out of everyone on here.


Well, then I guess each of us has to suffer from somethnig with this monitor while reviewers get perfect ones picked by bunch of people looking for it for few weeks.....


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> Okay, the issue is a slight color temperature gradient from left to right (warm to cool). You mostly notice it with grey colors.
> Open a fullscreen pale grey picture and stare at it for a while. Then it's absolutely visible. Left side: warm grey, Right side: slighlty cooler
> E.g. on a website with a grey background, you notice that color uniformity issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @biosmanager- no its not you, i was able to notice color shift too on white background especially like windows explorer and inet sites. Both of the bottom corners had more blueish tint than the rest and the top center area had more yellowish tint compared to the rest.


----------



## biosmanager

So it is a cooling issue?
Really? Then it's definitely a thing Acer could do better.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> So it is a cooling issue?
> Really? Then it's definitely a thing Acer could do better.


I have no idea what causes it, but it sounds pretty logical if it's a cooling issue. What bothers me is that they stated it even in the review, so it's not just you. Proper calibration will help a little but not much.

"The PG279Q screen's uniformity is fairly consistent until we hit the bottom-right corner. Improved a little by calibration, a block of colour does feel very slightly off when looking at it with our own eyes."

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/?page=2


----------



## Stars

@misiak since you asked- i sold my 270 cause i wasnt very happy with glossy housing of the acer, plus things turned out that i really need a 2nd input. I was otherwise happy with 270s image. I bought one from the very 1st batch and kept the 1st one. It had some blb in bottom right corner but it was acceptable still, on the positive side it had no poxel errors and very minimal glow.

But in the last months ive seen more ppl get bad panels on the acer with extensive glow and all the other issues..

My assumption is this- I think auo changed their manufacturing process to save some additinal costs and uses different parts in the panel than it did in the very first batch of this panel. Ive seen some other guy on a forum who sold his 270 that also had no major issues, he bought his acer at the same store like a week before me. So heres that theory and i think its very realistic too. My acer also had a better coating than the 279, it didnt create greasy spots when you touched it and didnt reflect ovjects in the room in an extremely weird eay as my 279 did.

I sold my 270 for 610 eur.. After all that panel lottery with the 279 id gladly pay 650 to get my old acer back.

A guy claiming his 279 has worst glow out of all users... Watch my YT vids how bad mine was







search for 279+glow

Now im waiting for 271 though and will decide then. If not the panel issues and the ugly glossy housing, id say acer had a pretty good 1st ips gsync monitor.

Im now moreconfident that 271 will be better than asus. The stand looks worse but monitor housing looks better imo. Since i have ergotron stand idc about the 271s lego stand.


----------



## Waro

Do you think the PG279Q has the same coating as the MG279Q? I've read that touching the coating of the MG279Q causes greasy spots too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Do you think the PG279Q has the same coating as the MG279Q? I've read that touching the coating of the MG279Q causes greasy spots too.


TFTCentral said the coating is the same as the MG279Q and XB270HU.


----------



## Stars

Ye its very likely that pg279 has same coating as mg279, thats what tft-c claims as well. However, they claim that the acer 270 has same coating as the other 2.

Now- i cant speak about 270s manufactured in the last months, but my 270 which i bought in march 15 had day and night better coating than my pg279q.

My Acer reflected objects in my room perfectly precisely without any distortion. Whereas the pg279q has some weird distortion on the objects it reflects and it seems like it "swallows" the light, which the acer didnt do.


----------



## selbyftw

I've had so much bad luck with these monitors. First one I ordered from SCAN UK. Arrived with dust under the screen, sent it back for a replacement and by the time it got there they had sold out and said that I would have to wait until the 6th of november to get a replacement. I then cancelled the replacement and got a refund and ordered another one from OCUK. This arrived very promptly the next day and had a piece of dust and a dead pixel, I sent it back yesterday for an rma and spoke to someone at OCUK today and they have told me that they are also out of stock and eta is unknown/two weeks time.

So now I'm down £750 and without a monitor for two weeks.

GG/WP.


----------



## Waro

So the Asus coating is stronger than Acer? I'm not sure how I should imagine what you're describing.


----------



## Stars

@waro- look at how my acer reflected the camera light- it looks crystal clear, almost like a mirror image 

The 270 would have "swallowed" the light more, the reflected camera flash would be way smaller and look slightly distorted, not as crystal clear as the acers.

I would say asus coating is slightly more aggressive, but also reflects a little less than the Acer, HOWEVER- at no point did i feel like acer reflects too much or have noticed any reflections.

I think tft-c just assumes that the acer has same coating as pg/mg279, but i can tell u for sure, my acer had a better coating. Heck tft-c goes by memory, when did they test the acer? Back in march-april, and sent it back afterwards? Well, i had my acer just a few weeks ago still and can judge better...


----------



## Waro

Ok. But the difference isn't that strong, that the Asus seems unsharp?


----------



## Stars

No, its just lower quality on the asus with the weird behaviour to create greesy spots when you touch it, which are hard to clean, but the sharpness difference is probably non visible.

I would personally say that my acer had the perfect coating, it was the best possible balance of clear image but still anti-glare.

Asus one is like 90-95% similar image, but lower quality overall.

Seems like AUO wanted to save some additional manufactoring costs and changed the process to the worse actually than it was for the very first batch of this panel. Seeing all the dust and **** under the coating, its like they outsourced the manufactoring of this particular panel to a garage type factory where noone cares about clean environment and wearing gloves.. (My 279 had finger prints spread all over the coating out of the factory, it def. didnt get opened after the factory)


----------



## BrightCandle

So I have had the monitor for a week now and I have not had the same issues I had with the PG278Q. I have not had any blanking out issues and its not repeatedly crashing and creating vertical lines.

Colour uniformity is definitely there, I can see it on the overclockers site that its a bit more blue in the bottom right hand corner compared to the rest of the screen. Its not something that bothers me as the colour shifts on the PG278Q's were much worse than this in actual impact but its definitely there on my model.

165hz just worked, not had any problems with it running it on a 3m mini DP to DP DP 1.2 HBR2 capable cable from startech. Colour contrast looks pretty good and the amount of blur in games seems reasonable. Its a keeper for me, best monitor I have owned and certainly a lot better than the PG278Q.


----------



## Waro

Are there even PG279Qs without problems with the colour uniformity? -.-


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

i want this monitor so bad, but with exchange rate it would cost over $1200 Canadian after tax and eco fees


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Are there even PG279Qs without problems with the colour uniformity? -.-


Can someone explain this to me? I have glow in corners of PG, like everyone. Left side being more whiteish/blueish while right side being more whiteish yellowish glow in corners? Is this this colour uniformity?

Becasuse apart from that I didn't notice anything else about color shifts etc. Testing on grey, green, yellow and white background I didn't see any colour shift.

Apart from black when I see glows on corners.

Explanation please?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> So it is a cooling issue?
> Really? Then it's definitely a thing Acer could do better.


ACER cannot do anything better with the monitor, only worse


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me? I have glow in corners of PG, like everyone. Left side being more whiteish/blueish while right side being more whiteish yellowish glow in corners? Is this this colour uniformity?
> 
> Becasuse apart from that I didn't notice anything else about color shifts etc. Testing on grey, green, yellow and white background I didn't see any colour shift.
> 
> Apart from black when I see glows on corners.
> 
> Explanation please?


I would say one is normal IPS glow and the other is backlight bleed. Can be of course combined with glow as well...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would say one is normal IPS glow and the other is backlight bleed. Can be of course combined with glow as well...


Ok....

so, I am sorry, what THE HELL is differance between IPS glow, backlight bleeding and coulour uniformity problems????

Because right now I have not dam idea anymore.

Can someone explain it in SIMPLE words for a SIMPLE guy?

Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok....
> 
> so, I am sorry, what THE HELL is differance between IPS glow, backlight bleeding and coulour uniformity problems????
> 
> Because right now I have not dam idea anymore.
> 
> Can someone explain it in SIMPLE words for a SIMPLE guy?
> 
> Thanks.


Backlight bleed = the backlight is showing through the edges of the bezel. Looks like the backlight is... bleeding out of the bezel.

IPS glow = the screen just glows. Visible on a dark screen. Seems to emanate mostly from the corners, especially the right side and especially the lower right side. Can look yellowish/brownish or just white. If you want to really see it in action, on a black screen stand up and move to your left while looking at the screen.

Color uniformity = what it sounds like. The colors are less accurate at certain parts of the screen. On this monitor it will be hard to notice this unless yours is seriously messed up.


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Backlight bleed = the backlight is showing through the edges of the bezel. Looks like the backlight is... bleeding out of the bezel.
> 
> IPS glow = the screen just glows. Visible on a dark screen. Seems to emanate from the corners, especially the right side and especially the lower right side. Can look yellowish/brownish or just white. If you want to really see it in action, on a black screen stand up and move to your left while looking at the screen.
> 
> Color uniformity = what it sounds like. The colors are less accurate at certain parts of the screen. On this monitor it will be hard to notice this unless yours is seriously messed up.


Then I got 3 messed up monitors in a row. 3 different shops - noticable color uniformity issue on all of them.


----------



## Pragmatist

I have the September 2015 PG279Q and I am wondering if the ones manufactored in October has lesser glow? It'll be hard to make a proper assessment, but it's worth a shot asking. Also, how much does the transportation of said monitors factor in in the monitors quality?

I'm pretty happy with mine, though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*


To further clarify IPS glow vs backlight bleed, we should all look at this picture here. The lower right corner shows IPS glow, the lower left looks like a little bit of glow and a horrendous amount of backlight bleed. The top right corner is all backlight bleed.


----------



## Darylrese

I don't know if it's glow or bleed but I just can't stop noticing it in the top right corner on mine. It's there all the time, just more apparent in a full screen window or dark game.

Apart from this I love it...it's just distracting me a lot at the moment. Hopefully I'll stop looking at it soon and forget it's there otherwise need to think what I am going to do.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Backlight bleed = the backlight is showing through the edges of the bezel. Looks like the backlight is... bleeding out of the bezel.
> 
> IPS glow = the screen just glows. Visible on a dark screen. Seems to emanate from the corners, especially the right side and especially the lower right side. Can look yellowish/brownish or just white. If you want to really see it in action, on a black screen stand up and move to your left while looking at the screen.
> 
> Color uniformity = what it sounds like. The colors are less accurate at certain parts of the screen. On this monitor it will be hard to notice this unless yours is seriously messed up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To further clarify IPS glow vs backlight bleed, we should all look at this picture here. The lower right corner shows IPS glow, the lower left looks like a little bit of glow and a horrendous amount of backlight bleed. The top right corner is all backlight bleed.


Yes, I would describe it in the same way. Pragmatist, I really think that BLB is really bad. It should not be there. Some glow yes, but definitely not bleeding for such price you've paid. Any chance you can replace with other one ?

@Darylrese, does it disappear if you move your head and look upright on that spot ??? If not and you can view it from any angle, it's backlight bleed. If it's distracting now, you should replace it because it will bother you anytime you see the dark scene. Trust me on this, I have pretty much glow with my LG IPS in bottom right corner and it still distract me after two years I have this monitor. Otherwise is great, but this thing pisses me off.

I had 278Q and it has not such horrible bleed at all so why you should pay for it ? Also if you check TFT review, they have zero bleed.


----------



## Darylrese

Yes if you tilt your head up and down and look at it, it changes. BUT tilting the monitor up and down makes no difference to it


----------



## Darylrese




----------



## BrokenPC

So, for those confused between IPS Glow which is unavoidable and BLB Blacklight bleed, would it be fair to say that Blacklight bleed is always visible no matter what angle on a black image but IPS glow goes away as you change the viewing angle? I have an MS Surface where you can almost see the LED its so bad, that's obvious BLB.. But IPS Glow, in a dark room you see it in the corners especially but it goes away if you tilt your head, all my IPS monitors have that. Are you guys saying the IPS glow on this panel is worse than some? I ask because IPS Glow has been substantially reduced over the last 10 years, so much so that the corners now pop out at you and people are like What is that? They think its a defect. I can live with a little glow but BLB infuriates me on anything since I can buy a QNIX for 250.00 without it. Sometimes its just a twisted panel and a bit of reverse twisting will fix it but who wants to do that on a 1000.00 panel?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To further clarify IPS glow vs backlight bleed, we should all look at this picture here. The lower right corner shows IPS glow, the lower left looks like a little bit of glow and a horrendous amount of backlight bleed. The top right corner is all backlight bleed.


I think you're exaggerating the glow/bleed tremendously imo. The top left corner is pitch black, the top and bottom wright corners are the worst offenders. However, it is to be expected, or at least somewhat expected to have some glow. It's never going to be an OLED type of black, and getting a cheery picked panel like the one TFTcentral has gotten is out of the question.

@misiak. I rather not return it since I'm happy with my unit.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> So, for those confused between IPS Glow which is unavoidable and BLB Blacklight bleed, would it be fair to say that Blacklight bleed is always visible no matter what angle on a black image but IPS glow goes away as you change the viewing angle?


IPS glow won't fully go away but yes, it changes depending on how you view it, unlike backlight bleed. Based on what I've seen, and considering that the PG279Q uses what amounts to a tweaked version of the XB270HU's panel, it does indeed have more glow than your typical IPS monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I think you're exaggerating the glow/bleed tremendously imo. The top left corner is pitch black, the top and bottom wright corners are the worst offenders. However, it is to be expected, or at least somewhat expected to have some glow. It's never going to be an OLED type of black, and getting a cheery picked panel like the one TFTcentral has gotten is out of the question.
> 
> @misiak. I rather not return it since I'm happy with my unit.


Your backlight bleed is what's worse than the norm. My XB270HU isn't nearly as bad in that regard. The IPS glow is typical, and isn't really involved with the whole "lottery" or "luck of the draw" thing. Backlight bleed on the other hand is a lottery.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IPS glow won't fully go away but yes, it changes depending on how you view it, unlike backlight bleed. Based on what I've seen, and considering that the PG279Q uses what amounts to a tweaked version of the XB270HU's panel, it does indeed have more glow than your typical IPS monitor.
> Your backlight bleed is what's worse than the norm. My XB270HU isn't nearly as bad in that regard. The IPS glow is typical, and isn't really involved with the whole "lottery" or "luck of the draw" thing. Backlight bleed on the other hand is a lottery.


guys panel iq on asus is better then acer? it s possible with settings to reduce ips glow effect and corners bleeding? better colors but with a lot more issues :-S....it s really worth????


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


This is obvious bleed because if you make a pressure on the frame you can see how bleed will grow with intensity. Bleed on my ips is also like that. I think you had a bad luck because I saw few 279 which don't have such bleed. Can't you send back and exchange?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys panel iq on asus is better then acer? it s possible with settings to reduce ips glow effect and corners bleeding? better colors but with a lot more issues :-S....it s really worth????


If you want better QC, go with the new Dell monitor (27" 1440p G-SYNC). The QC for the ASUS PG278Q, PG279Q, MG279Q, and Acer XB270HU seems to be equally bad.

IPS glow is worse with higher brightness.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

damn, uses up to 2.5x more power at 165Hz compared to 120Hz

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Testing-GPU-Power-Draw-Increased-Refresh-Rates-using-ASUS-PG279Q

Testing GPU Power Draw at Increased Refresh Rates using the ASUS PG279Q


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys panel iq on asus is better then acer? it s possible with settings to reduce ips glow effect and corners bleeding? better colors but with a lot more issues :-S....it s really worth????


I wouldn't say it has better colors than acer. Also seems the uniformity is worse with this Asus. At the moment I would say XB270HU is better choice if you can ignore build quality.. But hard to say, didn't see them in person.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Your backlight bleed is what's worse than the norm. My XB270HU isn't nearly as bad in that regard. The IPS glow is typical, and isn't really involved with the whole "lottery" or "luck of the draw" thing. Backlight bleed on the other hand is a lottery.


I've seen so many worse XB270HUs, though. But it has nothing to do with what brand it is, obviously.

I'd like to see a SS of your XB270HU as a reference to your claim.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you want better QC, go with the new Dell monitor (27" 1440p G-SYNC). The QC for the ASUS PG278Q, PG279Q, MG279Q, and Acer XB270HU seems to be equally bad.
> 
> IPS glow is worse with higher brightness.


Don't forget it's TN panel. Image quality can't be compared to IPS. As I said I did not have any problems with 278Q except image quality so thiss dell won't be any better.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't forget it's TN panel. Image quality can't be compared to IPS. As I said I did not have any problems with 278Q except image quality so thiss dell won't be any better.


then need to win the lottery when buy pg279q....omg :-(


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't forget it's TN panel. Image quality can't be compared to IPS. As I said I did not have any problems with 278Q except image quality so thiss dell won't be any better.


yes i wanna better image quality and performance or i stay with my benq..


----------



## BrokenPC

I need for this tech to filter down to something with a plain black frame so I can sneak it by the wife bit otherwise I am sold on it.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is obvious bleed because if you make a pressure on the frame you can see how bleed will grow with intensity. Bleed on my ips is also like that. I think you had a bad luck because I saw few 279 which don't have such bleed. Can't you send back and exchange?


Hmmm Annoying!

Both UK syuppliers have sold out now until middle of next month. This is my second monitor...don't know how many more I can try before I give up and retails get sick of me!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> yes i wanna better image quality and performance or i stay with my benq..


I would expect better image quality with that new Dell TN (and the PG278Q). You've seen the comparisons between the PG278Q and XB270HU, the two owners said they're very close as far as picture quality goes.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would expect better image quality with that new Dell TN (and the PG278Q). You've seen the comparisons between the PG278Q and XB270HU, the two owners said they're very close as far as picture quality goes.


i know but is similar but not the same ..pg have good input lag...i need to wait dell tftcentral review for see the difference...i think if some brand can minimize the corner issues ips become Best monitor out


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hmmm Annoying!
> 
> Both UK syuppliers have sold out now until middle of next month. This is my second monitor...don't know how many more I can try before I give up and retails get sick of me!


I can relate since I know from experience how annoying some customers can be.


----------



## Benny89

Ok, I decided I am gonna send my monitor back for now and wait for new Acer XB and check this out. If both won't work, I am gonna wait for new 34" monitors and check them out for glow/bleed. I had no dead pixels/dust. But that doesn't change other facts.

There are few things that forced me to that decision. Let me explain:

1. Immersion: I am just immersion guy. Period. I am not competetive player, nor needing 144 Hz in single player games. I plsu SP games, RPG games and some MMO games, sometimes low demanding games like MOBS or other. I don't give a dam about 144Hz..
2. Glow and blacklight bleed drives me MAD. MAD. Like really MAD. I can't play games not to see this fking dam bleed and light at corners.
3. Angles. I have to sit at perfect dam position to minmize bleed/glow at corners etc. That is dam annoying. That is nowhere near comfortable playing. That sucks. I don't want that.
4. 1440p is great. I give it that. It is awesome to play with it. Also G-Sync. However- faulty chasis, bleeding, glow, angles! That is all JUST NOT FKING WORTH 850 euros.
5. This monitor is just not worth 850 euros. Hear me out- With its glow problems, bleed and other things- I would give it maximum of 500 euros. At this price I would be able to accept its faults.
6. I played at 60 FPS Thief, MGS, Watch Dogs and some others. Now I played on them on 80-120 FPS. And...yes. There is a differance. But not worth 850 euros. NOPE!

Right now I just play on it and every minute I feel like I overplayed for it by a HUGE margin. And I don't like it.

I have single OCed 980 Ti, 4790k CPU, nice case and some other things in my RIG. I don't feel like I overpayed for any of it. But with this monitor- I feel it on every step.

I think I am gonna buy for now some 144Hz TN/VA panel and just invest in second 980Ti to be able to play without G-Sync.

NOW- The only ONLY ONLY thing I will miss is G-Sync. Only that.

I will buy instantly VA, 1440p, 60Hz, G-Sync panel. Rest- not worth price for me.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I decided I am gonna send my monitor back for now and wait for new Acer XB and check this out. If both won't work, I am gonna wait for new 34" monitors and check them out for glow/bleed. I had no dead pixels/dust. But that doesn't change other facts.
> 
> There are few things that forced me to that decision. Let me explain:
> 
> 1. Immersion: I am just immersion guy. Period. I am not competetive player, nor needing 144 Hz in single player games. I plsu SP games, RPG games and some MMO games, sometimes low demanding games like MOBS or other. I don't give a dam about 144Hz..
> 2. Glow and blacklight bleed drives me MAD. MAD. Like really MAD. I can't play games not to see this fking dam bleed and light at corners.
> 3. Angles. I have to sit at perfect dam position to minmize bleed/glow at corners etc. That is dam annoying. That is nowhere near comfortable playing. That sucks. I don't want that.
> 4. 1440p is great. I give it that. It is awesome to play with it. Also G-Sync. However- faulty chasis, bleeding, glow, angles! That is all JUST NOT FKING WORTH 850 euros.
> 5. This monitor is just not worth 850 euros. Hear me out- With its glow problems, bleed and other things- I would give it maximum of 500 euros. At this price I would be able to accept its faults.
> 6. I played at 60 FPS Thief, MGS, Watch Dogs and some others. Now I played on them on 80-120 FPS. And...yes. There is a differance. But not worth 850 euros. NOPE!
> 
> Right now I just play on it and every minute I feel like I overplayed for it by a HUGE margin. And I don't like it.
> 
> I have single OCed 980 Ti, 4790k CPU, nice case and some other things in my RIG. I don't feel like I overpayed for any of it. But with this monitor- I feel it on every step.
> 
> I think I am gonna buy for now some 144Hz TN/VA panel and just invest in second 980Ti to be able to play without G-Sync.
> 
> NOW- The only ONLY ONLY thing I will miss is G-Sync. Only that.
> 
> I will buy instantly VA, 1440p, 60Hz, G-Sync panel. Rest- not worth price for me.


Well some good news for you. I think Samsung is coming out with a 34" 100Hz SVA Panel. It is an ultrawide however. Here is a tweet by TFTCentral on said monitor https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/629586222558629888


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well some good news for you. I think Samsung is coming out with a 34" 100Hz SVA Panel. It is an ultrawide however. Here is a tweet by TFTCentral on said monitor https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/629586222558629888


We do not even know if it will launch next year, we have no information on it so the release date is not even close, might not have Gsync on it as well, Samsung seem to be doing Freesync only at the moment.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> We do not even know if it will launch next year, we have no information on it so the release date is not even close, might not have Gsync on it as well, Samsung seem to be doing Freesync only at the moment.


damn i thunk pg279q is better then 278 but have more issues and don t know if for me it s better go ips over tn for gaming only :-/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> We do not even know if it will launch next year, we have no information on it so the release date is not even close, might not have Gsync on it as well, Samsung seem to be doing Freesync only at the moment.


I'm willing to switch to AMD for a worthy monitor, although I'd prefer not to. Does anyone other than Samsung use Samsung panels?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm willing to switch to AMD for a worthy monitor, although I'd prefer not to. Does anyone other than Samsung use Samsung panels?


You meam like overall? Eizo and Dell are using samsung panels for example. At least they used same panel for their flashship IPS 1080p 24" monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> damn i thunk pg279q is better then 278 but have more issues and don t know if for me it s better go ips over tn for gaming only :-/


Honestly? I wouldn't go either of them. Both are basicelly e-peenises that have more flaws then worth the price.

I would wait for really worth upgrading monitor. Not IPS (at least not at this size, refresh rate and G-Sync), but VA or OLED and then buy it. Right now fast refresh rates panels are imo:

1. Not worth buying for immestions due to glow and bleed
2. Not worth buying for pure compteteive gaming if you can have cheaper TN panels with such as big refresh rate.

For competetive gaming I would buy EIZO FG2421 and call it a day till VA 1440p panel comes out.

Right now- it is just NOT WORTH money. Period.


----------



## Waro

As far as I know Dell uses panels made by LG (except for their new gaming monitor).


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You meam like overall? Eizo and Dell are using samsung panels for example. At least they used same panel for their flashship IPS 1080p 24" monitors.
> Honestly? I wouldn't go either of them. Both are basicelly e-peenises that have more flaws then worth the price.
> 
> I would wait for really worth upgrading monitor. Not IPS (at least not at this size, refresh rate and G-Sync), but VA or OLED and then buy it. Right now fast refresh rates panels are imo:
> 
> 1. Not worth buying for immestions due to glow and bleed
> 2. Not worth buying for pure compteteive gaming if you can have cheaper TN panels with such as big refresh rate.
> 
> For competetive gaming I would buy EIZO FG2421 and call it a day till VA 1440p panel comes out.
> 
> Right now- it is just NOT WORTH money. Period.


i wanna buy one monitor with g sync...eizoo have better contrast but input lag and turbo 240 reduction sucks...so much input lag...isn t worth..then i don t know what is better monitor upgrade for me


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i wanna buy one monitor with g sync...eizoo have better contrast but input lag and turbo 240 reduction sucks...so much input lag...isn t worth..then i don t know what is better monitor upgrade for me


va panel are so slow..really hope a 144+hz va monitor with better input lag


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i wanna buy one monitor with g sync...eizoo have better contrast but input lag and turbo 240 reduction sucks...so much input lag...isn t worth..then i don t know what is better monitor upgrade for me


But you can turn off turbo 240 and just play on 120 Hz and then input lag is:

Total Display Lag (SMTT 2) 14.0 which is very good if you read TFT review of it.

Still better than both PG in case of gaming.

I am gonna send back my PG and buy this one for VA and 120Hz. I have nothing against sitting on 1080p little more till really worth 1440p screen comes out.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But you can turn off turbo 240 and just play on 120 Hz and then input lag is:
> 
> Total Display Lag (SMTT 2) 14.0 which is very good if you read TFT review of it.
> 
> Still better than both PG in case of gaming.
> 
> I am gonna send back my PG and buy this one for VA and 120Hz. I have nothing against sitting on 1080p little more till really worth 1440p screen comes out.


you are wrong my friend ...this timing is pixel response time and pg279q have 11ms...for the absolute input lag pg279q have 3.25ms eizo have 14ms ...then pg279q and pg278q own without any problem eizo fg2421..then the best options now are pg278q tn or pg279q tn with they issues...i m going crazy for that


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You meam like overall? Eizo and Dell are using samsung panels for example. At least they used same panel for their flashship IPS 1080p 24" monitors.
> Honestly? I wouldn't go either of them. Both are basicelly e-peenises that have more flaws then worth the price.
> 
> I would wait for really worth upgrading monitor. Not IPS (at least not at this size, refresh rate and G-Sync), but VA or OLED and then buy it. Right now fast refresh rates panels are imo:
> 
> 1. Not worth buying for immestions due to glow and bleed
> 2. Not worth buying for pure compteteive gaming if you can have cheaper TN panels with such as big refresh rate.
> 
> For competetive gaming I would buy EIZO FG2421 and call it a day till VA 1440p panel comes out.
> 
> Right now- it is just NOT WORTH money. Period.


BTW Eizo FG2421 is made by SHARP, not Samsung.

Not intending to threadcrap you but I have to disagree with you:

Benq XL2720Z is better for competitive gaming than Eizo FG2421.
FG is a VA panel and has severe cross hatching problems and some have bad black crush issues
TFTcentral got a cherry picked FG2421 with no QA issues. Most people's samples ranged from worse to much worse.
Benq XL2720Z has single strobe blur reduction. 60hz-128hz in 1 hz increments (excluding 76hz), single strobe with VT 1497-VT 1502 tweaks (61-98hz) then 129-144hz with LCD Reduced timings. VERY low input lag, AMA low undocumented mode makes overdrive almost as good as the Eizo, very low uniformity issues, no backlight bleed, lower absolute input lag.
FG2421 can only strobe from 105-120hz. Strobes twice per refresh...one long pulse, one very short pulse (thus the name Turbo 240, 120hz x 2 but its just their name for their double strobe)
Lower crosstalk than XL2720Z without VT Tweak at least. Brightness 200 cd/m2 in turbo 240 mode.
Bigger chance of panel lottery (just as bad as XB270HU) with FG2421.

I recommended someone get an XL2720Z on hardforum for gaming, over the panel lottery gsync monitors and he loves it.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1879347&page=3


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> va panel are so slow..really hope a 144+hz va monitor with better input lag


There's not much difference between 120 Hz and 144 Hz. You may want to ask @CallsignVega about the FG2421 as well, since he has owned at least three, as well as the XB270HU and PG278Q.


----------



## SmokingCrop

I tried the 120Hz VA from Eizo like last week.. Returned it the same day.
The colour distortion from the viewing angles were mind blowingly bad (coming from IPS). Just by sitting right in front of it, the sides were really bad.
It also had a way too glossy coating on it. During the day, the black wasn't black anymore, it were objects from behind you...
Overall colours were pretty bad as well, definitely more towards TN than IPS.

Anyways, ordered the PG279Q but it'll be arriving in 1-2 weeks (Belgium - € 850). Didn't want to get it from Germany in case i have to return it.. (I can just drive to the shop)
If I don't find it good enough, I'm just returning it and waiting another year or so..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I recommended someone get an XL2720Z on hardforum for gaming, over the panel lottery gsync monitors and he loves it.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1879347&page=3


Offtopic, but someone needs to tell that rabidz7 dude to stop talking about his CRT. I see him in multiple forums constantly talking about it and talking crap about 16:9 and LCD. Like, we get it, you like your CRT monitor. Get over yourself.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> BTW Eizo FG2421 is made by SHARP, not Samsung.
> 
> Not intending to threadcrap you but I have to disagree with you:
> 
> Benq XL2720Z is better for competitive gaming than Eizo FG2421.
> FG is a VA panel and has severe cross hatching problems and some have bad black crush issues
> TFTcentral got a cherry picked FG2421 with no QA issues. Most people's samples ranged from worse to much worse.
> Benq XL2720Z has single strobe blur reduction. 60hz-128hz in 1 hz increments (excluding 76hz), single strobe with VT 1497-VT 1502 tweaks (61-98hz) then 129-144hz with LCD Reduced timings. VERY low input lag, AMA low undocumented mode makes overdrive almost as good as the Eizo, very low uniformity issues, no backlight bleed, lower absolute input lag.
> FG2421 can only strobe from 105-120hz. Strobes twice per refresh...one long pulse, one very short pulse (thus the name Turbo 240, 120hz x 2 but its just their name for their double strobe)
> Lower crosstalk than XL2720Z without VT Tweak at least. Brightness 200 cd/m2 in turbo 240 mode.
> Bigger chance of panel lottery (just as bad as XB270HU) with FG2421.
> 
> I recommended someone get an XL2720Z on hardforum for gaming, over the panel lottery gsync monitors and he loves it.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1879347&page=3


for u best 1440p 144hz g sync monitor for gaming obly with great response time is pg278 / pg279 / xb270hu ?


----------



## kashim

guys help me to take best decision...ips 144hz with glow and bleeding or tn 144hz with bad colors and lowest angle?


----------



## Falkentyne

Not for me because I have an AMD card, so I can't use gsync.
I am waiting for Eizo Foris FS2735.
I want to see if it has better blur reduction and more range than panel lottery FG2421.
if not, I will keep my XL2720Z.

60hz strobe is important to me. I have game emulators that are locked to 60 FPS so I need 60 fps 60hz strobe (single strobe).
I also want 91hz strobe (91hz, 91 fps). What monitor can do this besides original Benq Z series and old CRT? Nothing.

I know what gsync looks like. it's very nice and smooth, no lag, no jitters, but STILL motion blur! I cant stand motion blur!

It *IS* possible to combine gsync/freesync with blur reduction but you need hardware low level access to the firmware to directly communicate with it (to adjust crosstalk, overdrive, etc, on the fly), then you'd have to dynamically adjust the strobing to the variable refresh rate.

An old ACER monitor (S271HL) with a Realtek firmware had low level access enabled in the firmware, so blargg (on blur busters forums) was able to "hack" in a strobed backlight by using software commands to control the backlight and have it look just as good as benq blur reduction. But that Acer was the only monitor that left that backdoor access available to the user so it was impossible to control the backlight this way on other screens. Probably even XL2730Z even though that used a realtek chip also.

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1426


----------



## kashim

guys i have found pg278q 2nd hand like 530 euro,xb270hu new is like 650...pg279q isn t purchasable now in my country :S...it s worth buy 2nd hand pg278q for competitive gaming and some immersive or it better wait pg279q and pay 300 premium more?i think pg279q it s better but extra cash it s worth it?with glow and bleeding issues...i can buy pg278q new for 650


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would expect better image quality with that new Dell TN (and the PG278Q). You've seen the comparisons between the PG278Q and XB270HU, the two owners said they're very close as far as picture quality goes.


I had PG278Q. In my opinion quality is not bad for a TN panel, but still bad in comparison with IPS. Users who never had an never seen IPS will be most probably satisfied with quality, but ones who had never ever. In my opinion it is not possible to switch from IPS to TN... For pure gamers maybe it doesn't matter, but for some serious work in Desktop - no way. I found the uniformity to be much distracting for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I decided I am gonna send my monitor back for now and wait for new Acer XB and check this out. If both won't work, I am gonna wait for new 34" monitors and check them out for glow/bleed. I had no dead pixels/dust. But that doesn't change other facts.
> 
> There are few things that forced me to that decision. Let me explain:
> 
> 1. Immersion: I am just immersion guy. Period. I am not competetive player, nor needing 144 Hz in single player games. I plsu SP games, RPG games and some MMO games, sometimes low demanding games like MOBS or other. I don't give a dam about 144Hz..
> 2. Glow and blacklight bleed drives me MAD. MAD. Like really MAD. I can't play games not to see this fking dam bleed and light at corners.
> 3. Angles. I have to sit at perfect dam position to minmize bleed/glow at corners etc. That is dam annoying. That is nowhere near comfortable playing. That sucks. I don't want that.
> 4. 1440p is great. I give it that. It is awesome to play with it. Also G-Sync. However- faulty chasis, bleeding, glow, angles! That is all JUST NOT FKING WORTH 850 euros.
> 5. This monitor is just not worth 850 euros. Hear me out- With its glow problems, bleed and other things- I would give it maximum of 500 euros. At this price I would be able to accept its faults.
> 6. I played at 60 FPS Thief, MGS, Watch Dogs and some others. Now I played on them on 80-120 FPS. And...yes. There is a differance. But not worth 850 euros. NOPE!
> 
> Right now I just play on it and every minute I feel like I overplayed for it by a HUGE margin. And I don't like it.
> 
> I have single OCed 980 Ti, 4790k CPU, nice case and some other things in my RIG. I don't feel like I overpayed for any of it. But with this monitor- I feel it on every step.
> 
> I think I am gonna buy for now some 144Hz TN/VA panel and just invest in second 980Ti to be able to play without G-Sync.
> 
> NOW- The only ONLY ONLY thing I will miss is G-Sync. Only that.
> 
> I will buy instantly VA, 1440p, 60Hz, G-Sync panel. Rest- not worth price for me.


Good decision. But don't by TN, it is a huge step back. VA is pretty fine but there is no VA panel with G-SYNC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well some good news for you. I think Samsung is coming out with a 34" 100Hz SVA Panel. It is an ultrawide however. Here is a tweet by TFTCentral on said monitor https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/629586222558629888


Would be great if it have G-SYNC. But it won't...


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys i have found pg278q 2nd hand like 530 euro,xb270hu new is like 650...pg279q isn t purchasable now in my country :S...it s worth buy 2nd hand pg278q for competitive gaming and some immersive or it better wait pg279q and pay 300 premium more?i think pg279q it s better but extra cash it s worth it?with glow and bleeding issues...i can buy pg278q new for 650


I don't mean to sound like a sick, but you are smart enough to do your own research and read reviews or watch YouTube reviews.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> VA is pretty fine but there is no VA panel with G-SYNC. Would be great if it have G-SYNC. But it won't...


Why not? Acer Predator Z35 144Hz has VA panel + GSYNC. The only bad thing is smaller resolution 2560x1080 instead of x1440.


----------



## Stars

@benny89- the solution for you is very simple if you play casually and for immersion- an overclockable korean ips monitor, the Crossover 2795 QHD, it overclocks to 96 hz at least and has a LG ips panel, which is like 20x better than the auo trash. It doesnt have gsync or freesync, but it only costs like 350 euro AFTER all Import Tax applied, probably even a little less in Poland, something like 330-340. That is a ridiculously good price for a 27" 1440p IPS monitor with 96 hz refresh rate. It only has 1 input though and you can only use it with a pc, consoles wont work.

I think for what you need this crossover monitor will be perfect untill oled arrives.

I mean its rly stupid, the monitor is 500 eur cheaper than a freakin pg279q and has less IQ problems with the panel etc. and it overclocks to 96hz most of the time, sometimes even 110hz or 120hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys i have found pg278q 2nd hand like 530 euro,xb270hu new is like 650...pg279q isn t purchasable now in my country :S...it s worth buy 2nd hand pg278q for competitive gaming and some immersive or it better wait pg279q and pay 300 premium more?i think pg279q it s better but extra cash it s worth it?with glow and bleeding issues...i can buy pg278q new for 650


For competitive players 278Q is good choice. It's fastest display on market. For PURE gaming I would say it is the best monitor actually. But if you want to use it also for some work in desktop, browsing, writing, etc. be prepared for some uniformity issues which I found pretty distracting. The biggest problem are angles of course and even from ideal sitting position you can see yellow tint along sides of the monitor. It's because very narrow viewing angle. And the intensity is changing even with very small movements of your head. Typical for TN. On white, or if you have explorer window maximized yo can see left part of the screen yellowish then white and again right part yellowish. Besides, it has very ugly vertical gama shift so the top part is obviously darker then center and bottom. It looks like the page has some gradient set. Very distracting as well. And then there is this pixel inversion of course. Besides this, it's great almost no bleed and no glow. So if you can live with this, then you can take it. But for me it's no way other than IPS so seems I need to accept some level of glow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFFrs*
> 
> Why not? Acer Predator Z35 144Hz has VA panel + GSYNC. The only bad thing is smaller resolution 2560x1080 instead of x1440.


Really it's VA ??? Hmm, so why there are no 1440p VA panels with g-sync? Would be great. I would take also 1080p VA with g-sync but there aren't any.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> @benny89- the solution for you is very simple if you play casually and for immersion- an overclockable korean ips monitor, the Crossover 2795 QHD, it overclocks to 96 hz at least and has a LG ips panel, which is like 20x better than the auo trash. It doesnt have gsync or freesync, but it only costs like 350 euro AFTER all Import Tax applied, probably even a little less in Poland, something like 330-340. That is a ridiculously good price for a 27" 1440p IPS monitor with 96 hz refresh rate. It only has 1 input though and you can only use it with a pc, consoles wont work.
> 
> I think for what you need this crossover monitor will be perfect untill oled arrives.
> 
> I mean its rly stupid, the monitor is 500 eur cheaper than a freakin pg279q and has less IQ problems with the panel etc. and it overclocks to 96hz most of the time, sometimes even 110hz or 120hz.


The only problem I can see is lack of g-sync. For single 980Ti and 1440p G-sync is a must in current and upcoming AAA games. Of course if you don't want to live with tearing.

Btw, it looks extremely cheap and ugly :-/


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really it's VA ??? Hmm, so why there are no 1440p VA panels with g-sync? Would be great. I would take also 1080p VA with g-sync but there aren't any.


So, Acer Z35 is actually 1080p VA (just not ordinary 1080p, but 2560x1080).

It's a rather exepensive model (1469 €), so I would like to get 1440p resolution for this price. 2560x1080 is too small for 35' panel. Big pixels will make the image look worse.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I am waiting for Eizo Foris FS2735.


That is indeed another valuable alternative if G-SYNC is not that important and it could save a lot of money. I think the strobing will be similar to the FG2421 but we can't know for sure at this moment.

It's nice to see so many monitors releasing in Q4, a bit of patience gives a lot more options to choose from. Acer's XB271HU, Eizo's FS2735 and Dell's S2716DG have yet to be released although I don't expect any of them to really offer something that we can't get from ASUS already.


----------



## Obrigado

can other people who have the pg279q confirm that the glow is not yellowish?

and can confirm that the monitor don't change the bleed/glow after some hours of usage?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> can other people who have the pg279q confirm that the glow is not yellowish?
> 
> and can confirm that the monitor don't change the bleed/glow after some hours of usage?


Confirmed, its white glow on my monitor. Also no it hasn't changed over the 4 days I have had it now.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I decided I am gonna send my monitor back for now and wait for new Acer XB and check this out. If both won't work, I am gonna wait for new 34" monitors and check them out for glow/bleed. I had no dead pixels/dust. But that doesn't change other facts.
> 
> There are few things that forced me to that decision. Let me explain:
> 
> 1. Immersion: I am just immersion guy. Period. I am not competetive player, nor needing 144 Hz in single player games. I plsu SP games, RPG games and some MMO games, sometimes low demanding games like MOBS or other. I don't give a dam about 144Hz..
> 2. Glow and blacklight bleed drives me MAD. MAD. Like really MAD. I can't play games not to see this fking dam bleed and light at corners.
> 3. Angles. I have to sit at perfect dam position to minmize bleed/glow at corners etc. That is dam annoying. That is nowhere near comfortable playing. That sucks. I don't want that.
> 4. 1440p is great. I give it that. It is awesome to play with it. Also G-Sync. However- faulty chasis, bleeding, glow, angles! That is all JUST NOT FKING WORTH 850 euros.
> 5. This monitor is just not worth 850 euros. Hear me out- With its glow problems, bleed and other things- I would give it maximum of 500 euros. At this price I would be able to accept its faults.
> 6. I played at 60 FPS Thief, MGS, Watch Dogs and some others. Now I played on them on 80-120 FPS. And...yes. There is a differance. But not worth 850 euros. NOPE!
> 
> Right now I just play on it and every minute I feel like I overplayed for it by a HUGE margin. And I don't like it.
> 
> I have single OCed 980 Ti, 4790k CPU, nice case and some other things in my RIG. I don't feel like I overpayed for any of it. But with this monitor- I feel it on every step.
> 
> I think I am gonna buy for now some 144Hz TN/VA panel and just invest in second 980Ti to be able to play without G-Sync.
> 
> NOW- The only ONLY ONLY thing I will miss is G-Sync. Only that.
> 
> I will buy instantly VA, 1440p, 60Hz, G-Sync panel. Rest- not worth price for me.


That's a shame mate. I do love everything about this monitor except from the glow / bleed. Its really starting to annoy me and then makes you question its price tag. I know how you feel.

The problem is I really don't want to go back to my BENQ 2420T now, knowing what I could have. 144hz is a must for me and 1440p too if I'm going to spend that kind of money on a monitor again. This is my first IPS panel and yes colours and image looks excellent but its faded by the glow.

I'm going to play some games today to see how distracting it is and try and make a decision on keeping it or not.


----------



## joshpsp1

Here's two new images taken from my S4.

On top we have an image taken with auto night detection turned on and below we have an image taken with auto night detection turned off.

 

Notice how the second picture looks a lot better than the first. IPS glow is still evident on the bottom left and glow is still noticeable on the top right and bottom right but is nowhere near as bad. Taking photos with a phone camera isn't as bad as people say it is, just make sure you turn auto night detection off to get a much more accurate representation of the glow and bleeding on your monitor. Just to confirm as well, both of these pictures were taken in the same environment less than a minute a part so there is no bias for either picture. You can notice the auto night detection doing it's job as the wall behind the first picture looks red when in reality it's white.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah camera settings make a big difference.

Do any of you find the top right is the worst for the glow? On mine, I can notice it glowing over the image even on a boardered window on the desktop or with a darker wallpaper.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah camera settings make a big difference.
> 
> Do any of you find the top right is the worst for the glow? On mine, I can notice it glowing over the image even on a boardered window on the desktop or with a darker wallpaper.


As you can see on my picture the glow is most visible on the bottom left for me with bleeding on the bottom and top right. As I've mentioned previously I thought the bleeding was worse on the top left compared to the bottom left but my older pictures suggested otherwise. This recent picture proves I was right and my bleeding really doesn't look as bad as I and some others thought.


----------



## Darylrese

So its livable for you?

Do you only notice it on dark games or is it always there?


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> damn, uses up to 2.5x more power at 165Hz compared to 120Hz
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Testing-GPU-Power-Draw-Increased-Refresh-Rates-using-ASUS-PG279Q
> 
> Testing GPU Power Draw at Increased Refresh Rates using the ASUS PG279Q


This isn't anything new or specific to this monitor but it's good to be aware of it. If more than 120Hz is being used during desktop work, GPUs typically won't stick to idle clocks because of the extra load. For gaming that doesn't really matter because the GPU will be at max load anyway if you're not using an FPS cap.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Confirmed, its white glow on my monitor. Also no it hasn't changed over the 4 days I have had it now.


Many thanks


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So its livable for you?
> 
> Do you only notice it on dark games or is it always there?


It's a little noticeable on dark games. Not noticeable during general use.


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks for letting me know.

The top right glow reduces a little if you put the monitor as low as it will go and raise your chair up a little but its still there.

I can see it on the 'x' icon on windows, its lighter than the rest of the window


----------



## unSatisfied

It honestly sounds like you guys are being way to picky. I understand that $800 is a lot of money for a monitor, however this is still new technology (high refresh rate IPS panels). I'm going to be purchasing one of these monitors when they're released in the US, minor IPS glow/BLB doesn't bother me. However, if the monitor has any dead pixels or has dust, I will be getting a new monitor/refund since these problems are completely unacceptable for a $800 monitor.


----------



## xg4m3

I'm gonna go with either this one or XB271HU for overall usage monitor and XL2420G or XL2430T for more serious competitive gaming monitor. That way i'm going to cover both fronts, casual and competitive, because searching for one perfect monitor is just waste of time and effort, since it doesn't exist.


----------



## ondoy

*Testing GPU Power Draw at Increased Refresh Rates using the ASUS PG279Q*
Quote:


> In the comments to our recent review of the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q G-Sync monitor, a commenter by the name of Cyclops pointed me in the direction of an interesting quirk that I hadn't considered before. According to reports, the higher refresh rates of some panels, including the 165Hz option available on this new monitor, can cause power draw to increase by as much as 100 watts on the system itself. While I did say in the review that the larger power brick ASUS provided with it (compared to last year's PG278Q model) pointed toward higher power requirements for the display itself, I never thought to measure the system.
> 
> To setup a quick test I brought the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q back to its rightful home in front of our graphics test bed, connected an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (with GPU driver 358.50) and chained both the PC and the monitor up to separate power monitoring devices. While sitting at a Windows 8.1 desktop I cycled the monitor through different refresh rate options and then recorded the power draw from both meters after 60-90 seconds of time to idle out.



Quote:


> The results are much more interesting than I expected! At 60Hz refresh rate, the monitor was drawing just 22.1 watts while the entire testing system was idling at 73.7 watts. (Note: the display was set to its post-calibration brightness of just 31.) Moving up to 100Hz and 120Hz saw very minor increases in power consumption from both the system and monitor.
> 
> But the jump to 144Hz is much more dramatic - idle system power jumps from 76 watts to almost 134 watts - an increase of 57 watts! Monitor power only increased by 1 watt at that transition though. At 165Hz we see another small increase, bringing the system power up to 137.8 watts.
> 
> Interestingly we did find that the system would repeatedly jump to as much as 200+ watts of idle power draw for 30 seconds at time and then drop back down to the 135-140 watt area for a few minutes. It was repeatable and very measurable.
> 
> So, what the hell is going on? A look at GPU-Z clock speeds reveals the source of the power consumption increase.



Quote:


> When running the monitor at 60Hz, 100Hz and even 120Hz, the GPU clock speed sits comfortably at 135MHz. When we increase from 120Hz to 144Hz though, the GPU clock spikes to 885MHz and stays there, even at the Windows desktop. According to GPU-Z the GPU is running at approximately 30% of the maximum TDP.
> 
> Though details are sparse, it seems pretty obvious what is going on here. The pixel clock and the GPU clock are connected through the same domain and are not asynchronous. The GPU needs to maintain a certain pixel clock in order to support the required bandwidth of a particular refresh rate, and based on our testing, the idle clock speed of 135MHz doesn't give the pixel clock enough throughput to power anything more than a 120Hz refresh rate.


----------



## Benny89

Still what amazes me is that left side of my PG is totally dark, there is alsmost no glow there. You have to look for it really , really close to be able to spot it.

Yet right side has much bigger glow. How is this possible? Did anyone read about something like that in IPS screens? What can be cause of that.

Here is my Righ side glow, top and down corner in total dark. Taken from camera video.



Here are pictiures (camera shots) showing right corners glow and biggest down right corner glow:










You can see quite a big glow on right side. While as you can see my left side is almost totally black without any glow at all. ***? Why there is such a differance between left and right side?


----------



## Stars

@xg4m3- Same here, 2430t or 2420g for fps games and one high refresh ips, probably acer 271 for campaign games like fallout, witcher etc.


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Still what amazes me is that left side of my PG is totally dark, there is alsmost no glow there. You have to look for it really , really close to be able to spot it.
> 
> Yet right side has much bigger glow. How is this possible? Did anyone read about something like that in IPS screens? What can be cause of that.
> 
> Here is my Righ side glow, top and down corner in total dark. Taken from camera video.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pictiures (camera shots) showing right corners glow and biggest down right corner glow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see quite a big glow on right side. While as you can see my left side is almost totally black without any glow at all. ***? Why there is such a differance between left and right side?






Yep yours is EXACTLY the same as mine. Its only the top right i notice under normal use. Everything else only shows on a totally black screen.

The top right casts light over everything, even under normal use. If you move a window across the screen from left to right, it gets brighter the closer it goes to the right hand side.

You still returning yours Benny89?

My problem is theres nothing else on the market that fits my needs and id have to go back to my BenQ 2420T 1080p @ 120hz which i dont want to do but equally i dont want to be stuck with a £750 monitor i'm not 100% happy with.

Except from the top right glow, i find it to be great. Games are so immersive with this monitor


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> Yep yours is EXACTLY the same as mine. Its only the top right i notice under normal use. Everything else only shows on a totally black screen.
> 
> The top right casts light over everything, even under normal use. If you move a window across the screen from left to right, it gets brighter the closer it goes to the right hand side.
> 
> You still returning yours Benny89?
> 
> My problem is theres nothing else on the market that fits my needs and id have to go back to my BenQ 2420T 1080p @ 120hz which i dont want to do but equally i dont want to be stuck with a £750 monitor i'm not 100% happy with.
> 
> Except from the top right glow, i find it to be great. Games are so immersive with this monitor


But as you can see in my pictures, DOWN right corner is most noticable for me in dark games, not top right. Top right is there but not as big as down right.

Under normal use- bright content, not total dark scenes, I pretty much only sometimes see down right glow a little. But not too much. Pictures show as I see it on total dark screen. Down right being biggest and top right being slight, definitely smaller than down right.

But that depends on angle- If I try to keep top right minimum- down right is going too big and too bright. If I try to keep down right to minimum- top right is becoming to big.

Hard to find good angle for both.

I want to return it, but I want to know- can I get better than this one? Becasue if not- whats the point?


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But as you can see in my pictures, DOWN right corner is most noticable for me in dark games, not top right. Top right is there but not as big as down right.
> 
> Under normal use- bright content, not total dark scenes, I pretty much only sometimes see down right glow a little. But not too much. Pictures show as I see it on total dark screen. Down right being biggest and top right being slight, definitely smaller than down right.
> 
> But that depends on angle- If I try to keep top right minimum- down right is going too big and too bright. If I try to keep down right to minimum- top right is becoming to big.
> 
> Hard to find good angle for both.
> 
> I want to return it, but I want to know- can I get better than this one? Becasue if not- whats the point?


Do you have auto night detection on when taking these photos? If so then turn it off.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Do you have auto night detection on when taking these photos? If so then turn it off.


I have no such function in my phone camera so I can't even turn it off







This is best what I could but you can clearly see that alsmost whole screen is pretty much same dark/black colour but top and down right corners have a glow, with bottom one being worse than top right corner

I don't think I need better photo. You can see range and amount of glow in right corners with it:

Some new photos:


----------



## Darylrese

Not sure if you can see from these pictures but the glow is apparent in real life in the top right for me. The closer things are to the right top edge, the lighter the colours. Almost like a white overlay. Looks worse in real life.



Glow in Dying Light:


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Not sure if you can see from these pictures but the glow is apparent in real life in the top right for me. The closer things are to the right top edge, the lighter the colours. Almost like a white overlay. Looks worse in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Glow in Dying Light:


This is PRECISELY what I have. You either reduce top glow at the price of down going stronger or otherwise. Although my top glow is little smaller but everything else is same


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This is PRECISELY what I have. You either reduce top glow at the price of down going stronger or otherwise. Although my top glow is little smaller but everything else is same


I don't know guys but I have the sme on my LG IPS panel two years old. The left side is perfect, the right side is problematic. I have som glow in top right cornere but pretty big in bottom right one. It's strange but in my opinion it has something to do with pixels orientation or what because left side glow is only visible from ridiculous angles but right side glow is much more prominent if I move my head only few milimeters from my ideal sitting position... Especially bottom right corner.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know guys but I have the sme on my LG IPS panel two years old. The left side is perfect, the right side is problematic. I have som glow in top right cornere but pretty big in bottom right one. It's strange but in my opinion it has something to do with pixels orientation or what because left side glow is only visible from ridiculous angles but right side glow is much more prominent if I move my head only few milimeters from my ideal sitting position... Especially bottom right corner.


I would really like someone with IPS panels knowledge to explain why in 99% of cases it is the right side of monitor with such bigger glow than left side. I have no technical idea why right side can't be the same as left side....

That is why I am wondering if my monitor is somehow worse than others or I won't get any better with this panel and I should keep it. Shame to so few people have one. Hard to compare.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This is PRECISELY what I have. You either reduce top glow at the price of down going stronger or otherwise. Although my top glow is little smaller but everything else is same


Yep! I cant seem to reduce the top right glow at all though....that's the one that's REALLY bugging me.

Maybe going back to TN will be better? Its 1440p @ 144hz i was really after. IPS was cherry on top but not if its going to have problems with glow. It makes the image so uneven, it just ruins the rest of the beautiful display


----------



## kashim

guys sorry then good tn like rog swift is better then pg279q because no issues?


----------



## misiak

Would like to know as well...

@Daryl, for me there is no way to go back to TN. There is a big difference between TN and IPS I can't get over. My two yerars old LG is mile ahead before 278Q regarding image quality. I think the price was 180 euro that time. The only issue is IPS glow. If IPS wouldn't suffer of this ussue all other panel technologies would be doomed. I'm sure manufacturers would be able to resolve this glow by application some filters but of course they would lost a business with TN, VA, etc... It's all about money :-/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys sorry then good tn like rog swift is better then pg279q because no issues?


No, because there is no perfect 278Q... They have problems with pixel inversion and screen uniformity. But still is the best TN panel you can get.


----------



## kashim

is worth buy 2nd hand pg278q without issues for 530 euro over pg279q at 850 euro?


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> For competitive players 278Q is good choice. It's fastest display on market. For PURE gaming I would say it is the best monitor actually. But if you want to use it also for some work in desktop, browsing, writing, etc. be prepared for some uniformity issues which I found pretty distracting. The biggest problem are angles of course and even from ideal sitting position you can see yellow tint along sides of the monitor. It's because very narrow viewing angle. And the intensity is changing even with very small movements of your head. Typical for TN. On white, or if you have explorer window maximized yo can see left part of the screen yellowish then white and again right part yellowish. Besides, it has very ugly vertical gama shift so the top part is obviously darker then center and bottom. It looks like the page has some gradient set. Very distracting as well. And then there is this pixel inversion of course. Besides this, it's great almost no bleed and no glow. So if you can live with this, then you can take it. But for me it's no way other than IPS so seems I need to accept some level of glow.


i always buyed a tn panel then for me it s normal some color change for angles and washed colors,then for me pg278q is only on upgrade with same problem of my xl2411t ^^,i love ips colors and pg279q input lag but i m scared by this ips issues(i never own an ips and don t know if i can accept glow and bleeding)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i always buyed a tn panel then for me it s normal some color change for angles and washed colors,then for me pg278q is only on upgrade with same problem of my xl2411t ^^,i love ips colors and pg279q input lag but i m scared by this ips issues(i never own an ips and don t know if i can accept glow and bleeding)


Glow is only noticable in dark room, with absolutly NO LIGHTS in dark game envoirment. But like TOTAL dark.

Right now I am playing MGS V and some mission in night. Nights are not pitch black here, as start are shining etc and I can't notice glow on i at all.

MOST FPS games do not have pitch black envoirment and nights are usually bright so I don't think that will be problem.

I would take PG279Q and check it. You can always return it in two weeks after receivnig it and get refund.

And if that would hit, I would try with PG TN.

That is my opinion. Cheers mate,


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Glow is only noticable in dark room, with absolutly NO LIGHTS in dark game envoirment. But like TOTAL dark.
> 
> Right now I am playing MGS V and some mission in night. Nights are not pitch black here, as start are shining etc and I can't notice glow on i at all.
> 
> MOST FPS games do not have pitch black envoirment and nights are usually bright so I don't think that will be problem.
> 
> I would take PG279Q and check it. You can always return it in two weeks after receivnig it and get refund.
> 
> And if that would hit, I would try with PG TN.
> 
> That is my opinion. Cheers mate,


then i can t see glow if i play with my light on?and only in deep dark scene?for bleeding corner is the same?can u send some image of mgsv with some blacks corner pls?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> then i can t see glow if i play with my light on?and only in deep dark scene?for bleeding corner is the same?can u send some image of mgsv with some blacks corner pls?


I will try. But right now I have to do some stuff. I will try to do it later.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> then i can t see glow if i play with my light on?and only in deep dark scene?for bleeding corner is the same?can u send some image of mgsv with some blacks corner pls?


Here is little gameplay from night of MGS with pitch black down right corner (where glow is). It is short and pure quality because it was from my phone camera but you can see for yourself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnrWEkiBmsY&feature=youtu.be

And here is my PG general glow, corners glow/bleed and angle glow growth:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqfK4mkdDkM


----------



## Searchofsub

Hello guys! - bit of a dilemma here. I can get the PG278Q TN panel used for $450.00 (no dead pixels) or pick up the brand new PG279Q for $850.00 shipped. Which one do you suggest? Is the $400.00 IPS worth it considering better colors? Does it lag much behind the Rog Swift TN? Can anyone who have seen both chime in? thanks,


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hello guys! - bit of a dilemma here. I can get the PG278Q TN panel used for $450.00 (no dead pixels) or pick up the brand new PG279Q for $850.00 shipped. Which one do you suggest? Is the $400.00 IPS worth it considering better colors? Does it lag much behind the Rog Swift TN? Can anyone who have seen both chime in? thanks,


The IPS Swift is not worth $400 more.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hello guys! - bit of a dilemma here. I can get the PG278Q TN panel used for $450.00 (no dead pixels) or pick up the brand new PG279Q for $850.00 shipped. Which one do you suggest? Is the $400.00 IPS worth it considering better colors? Does it lag much behind the Rog Swift TN? Can anyone who have seen both chime in? thanks,


Check the swift.
If that swift has no "pixel inversion/green flashing pixels" issue and no dead pixels and the gamma is close to 2.2, then you won the used panel lottery.
The PG279Q as the above poster said, is NOT worth $400 more if the used swift is in good shape.

However why is someone selling a used Swift? That panel is a good panel if it doesn't have defects, so there has to be a reason they are selling it.
People don't usually sell panels that won the panel lottery unless something MUCH better comes out (or they are doing something like exiting the PC market or something).


----------



## Searchofsub

Hi - here are a few pics the seller provided me awhile back. I am not sure what to look for since I don't know much of about displays. Hope this can answer some issues of the panel? Thanks,





Edit: Here is a link for bigger pictures.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hellokevin/22380871661/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Falkentyne

Looks like a winner. But gsync monitors need to be tested in use to make sure.
The gamma point on that monitor is unknown, although if it comes with a too low 1.4-1.8 gamma, that can be dealt with.
The pixel inversion problem is a bigger issue and that can't be detected in screenshots.

You can try this test, but only test it at 60hz. I found out that all panels get MUCH worse if you test it at 144hz.
If most of the tests pass with only minor inversion issues, then you have a winner.
Some of the panels were turning full green on the 2/4 tests if you scrolled down a little. Proper behavior is just minor flickering without everything turning full green. That might be unavoidable at 144hz (happens on a Benq too). But at 60hz, there should just be minor flicker or color variation.

The big issue is that this inversion issue should *NOT* be happening in games at all. The issue was people were seeing inversion artifacts, especially around red/green smoke or red/green glowing/halo effects in games, which caused rather severe scanlines type issues cutting through the image. That's the thing to look for after you get the monitor.

P.S> .On my Benq, at 60hz, the FPS presets make some of the grey lagom tests turn *Purple*. In standard mode, they're properly grey.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hi - here are a few pics the seller provided me awhile back. I am not sure what to look for since I don't know much of about displays. Hope this can answer some issues of the panel? Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here is a link for bigger pictures.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hellokevin/22380871661/in/dateposted-public/


This answers no questions as there is nothing to see in those pictures.

If this is PG279Q you need to check it in DARK, NO LIGHT room. So at night is best. While you have lights on or daylight you won't notice anything like glow/bleed. I such pure light every PG screen will look perfect.

Also get White background and look for dead/stuck pixels and dust. If you see anything try some cleaning stuff and try to remove it from screen. If you can't- your screen has fault (dust/dead pixel etc.)

And for bleed/glow get black background (just make a Paint image full black colored with size of your screen resolution and put it on Full Screen) and check where do you have biggest glow/bleed and on what angles. Do it in full dark room with no lights.

And then let us know your results


----------



## unSatisfied

I'm pretty sure he's talking about the used PG278Q he can get for $400. Not entirely sure why so many people begin to talk about many different monitors when this thread is suppose to be about the PG279Q.


----------



## Rocketlucco

After a few days of using this monitor I have one pretty big complaint. Something is seriously wrong with the way it displays the purple range of colors. For some reason all purple colors come out lighter and over-vibrant to the point that I'm getting a color bleeding phenomena that is quite apparent. For example all purple items in DOTA2 look awful, and actually have the purple color bleed out into their background space. I have the monitor right next to my old Dell 27inch IPS, and while all the other colors match up pretty well, the purples on the dell are darker, richer, and way less vibrant in a good way. Strangely everything else looks about the same, it's just purple that appears dramatically different.

The only fix I have found is to turn down the color saturation on the whole monitor, but this is a pretty awful trade off in that all my other colors end up looking muted and way worse than my Dell. I'm not really sure what to do about this. I have no idea how to fix one color being so dramatically off.

Edit: I just tested this by opening up 2 MSPaints on two different monitors. Every color looks the same on the Dell and Acer, except the purple, which just appears completely different. As I said before it's just way lighter and more vibrant. It's as if the Dell is showing royal purple and the Acer is showing neon purple. So weird.


----------



## Falkentyne

Are you talking about the ASUS or the ACER?

The Asus has been VERY well known for over-favoring the red channel or "touching it up" on many of their monitors. the VG248QE was no exception. Pretty sure this applied to the VG278HE as well. My Benq XL2720Z and my MSI laptop display all display red balanced correctly as expected, while BOTH of my VG248QE's show red as crimson or scarlet (both are identical). Yes, that goes for if the VG248's are in sRGB mode (which must adhere to sRGB standards) or in Standard preset mode with RGB of 100,100,100.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would take PG279Q and check it. You can always return it in two weeks after receivnig it and get refund.
> 
> And if that would hit, I would try with PG TN.
> 
> That is my opinion. Cheers mate,


Trust me, you wouldn't want to switch back to TN once you ever had an IPS


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Check the swift.
> If that swift has no "pixel inversion/green flashing pixels" issue and no dead pixels and the gamma is close to 2.2, then you won the used panel lottery.
> The PG279Q as the above poster said, is NOT worth $400 more if the used swift is in good shape.
> 
> However why is someone selling a used Swift? That panel is a good panel if it doesn't have defects, so there has to be a reason they are selling it.
> People don't usually sell panels that won the panel lottery unless something MUCH better comes out (or they are doing something like exiting the PC market or something).


I suppose it is because he wants IPS ;-) And I won the lottery with PG278Q and I returned it anyway. I've had IPS screen and the difference in picture quality is night and day...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hi - here are a few pics the seller provided me awhile back. I am not sure what to look for since I don't know much of about displays. Hope this can answer some issues of the panel? Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here is a link for bigger pictures.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hellokevin/22380871661/in/dateposted-public/


Hmm, yes, look at the green. See that gama shift? And this is even worse with white background. Also it is not visible here but left and right side of he screen has color shift as well. It has yellow tint and it's brighter than the center. Pretty distracting as well. Of course this is not a problem of the monitor but TN technology. So if you can live with that, then buy it. I couldn't... In my opinion 27" is too much for TN.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Video Review by PCPer up:


----------



## AlCapwn

Saw it yesterday. That review sounds so fake. They say nothing bad about it. 165hz feels like real life... geez.. how much did you get to say that


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Trust me, you wouldn't want to switch back to TN once you ever had an IPS


This is very true. I tried it myself recently with an AOC G2460PG and side by side with my IPS it was horrible. No amount of calibration is going to fix the yellow-ish whites and grey blacks that are VERY obvious next to a good quality IPS panel. Doesn't matter how good the TN is, it's always going to be inferior in terms of colour. Speed is where TN wins out of course, and in that respect any 120Hz+ TN panel will wipe the floor with a 60Hz IPS panel... so if this is the most important thing to someone, and they've never had much experience with IPS, then TN will no doubt be the best solution (especially at the price most 1080p monitors are now in comparison). But once you experience the colour and richness of a quality IPS monitor, it's VERY difficult to switch back. It's why the likes of the PG279Q really should be the ultimate solution, but unfortunately AUO have manufactured a crappy panel that is plagued with glow, BLB and other QC issues. It is NOT representative of how good IPS can truly be, which is a real shame.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Trust me, you wouldn't want to switch back to TN once you ever had an IPS


I agree but for now I am going back to my 1080p IPS Eizo, which has absolutely ZERO bleeding and super tiny glow sometimes at extreme angles.

I can't stand the amount of bleeding of PG. It drives me mad. And I know that this is probably not panel fault (this would be glow) but monitor folding made by Asus.

Right now I asked for possible replacement for my unit to try once again if I can get unit with smaller bleeding. But if that would be impossible I am gonna return it, refund and hold my money and wait for new Acer. Maybe their bleeding will be smaller.

I am so dissapointed in this screen. Such overpriced product. The only good thing is 1440 with G-Sync. Rest is not worth money at all.


----------



## traxtech

Yep, the IPS glow on the XB270HU and the PG279Q is garbage. Sticking to 1440p/TN until they get their **** together.


----------



## kashim

if u play in lightroom u can t see any bbleeding or glow effect?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> if u play in lightroom u can t see any bbleeding or glow effect?


Pretty much now unless you start looking for it on purpouse on dark background.

But I play mostly during evenings and night as I have work and family and I just like to play in dark room with all my station LEDs up and no light from windows hitting my screen.

So that is deal breaker for me. Bleeding. Glow I can handle. It is a matter of IPS panels and good angle can eliminate them. And they only make black greyish, which is NOT THAT bad.

But bleeding is just too much. You can see it, it makes glow looks stronger and it is just monitor folding fault. And yes- you can see it very well while playing in evening or during night or in very dark games.

It is just annoying at this price.

My Eizo IPS and my wife Dell IPS screens both has ZERO bleeding. Zero! Only some IPS glow, but that is normal. So that tells you a lot about how much effort each producer puts to fold their monitor.

Both Eizo and Dell have even tinner bazels than new PG and there is no bleed at all.

And I played in some SP games with about 80-120 fps. The more smooth image is very nice, I can asure you...but I would not have problems going back to 60 Hz. My e-peenis didn't get that hard


----------



## misiak

You know Stars, I think we all are here because of G-sync. It's not very clever to buy 1440p until you have not at least 2 strong GPUs for gaming. So it makes no sense to talk about non G-sync monitors. There are great 1440p panels out there for sure but without G-sync. And with 1440p and G-sync you have actually very limited possibilities.

Also, I think you don't need to wait for Dell. It will be TN panel most probably from AUO so it will not be any better than current PG278Q. I had a perfect one, but TN is a deal breaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> and for me? 278 or 279? both have some pro and some issues,i have found 2nd hand pg278 at 550$(in my country cost like 700$) and pg279q when released is like 900$


I would recommend you to take both and keep the one you like the better. There is no other way. I had to do the same. I did not know if I can live with TN and found out I can't. Your perception of image quality can be different than mine so maybe for you it will be good, especially if you never had IPS panel.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You know Stars, I think we all are here because of G-sync. It's not very clever to buy 1440p until you have not at least 2 strong GPUs for gaming. So it makes no sense to talk about non G-sync monitors. There are great 1440p panels out there for sure but without G-sync. And with 1440p and G-sync you have actually very limited possibilities.
> 
> Also, I think you don't need to wait for Dell. It will be TN panel most probably from AUO so it will not be any better than current PG278Q. I had a perfect one, but TN is a deal breaker.
> I would recommend you to take both and keep the one you like the better. There is no other way. I had to do the same. I did not know if I can live with TN and found out I can't. Your perception of image quality can be different than mine so maybe for you it will be good, especially if you never had IPS panel.


mmm then seem the only way to go


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> mmm then seem the only way to go


Yep, take both and decide. You can always return one or both if you don't like it.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And lol, most people don't have money to have both 144Hz TN and IPS monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not all people are rich or from rich countries.


You dont have to be rich, really. Here is a korean 144hz TN that has exactly the same panel as all the big name 144hz benq/asus etc:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QNIX-QX2414-144Hz-24-LED-1920x1080-Full-HD-FPS-Gaming-PC-Monitor-/121696946784

and you can even overclock it to 185-220hz. And it costs between 150-170 dollars. In any case, even if you leave it at 144hz, the color quality is as good as the big name 144hz TNs or even slightly better, and in terms of response time its pretty fast as well and should be AS good as benq/asus etc. for simple gaming. It has less functions like blur reduction etc., but the majority doesnt even use stuff like that.

So here we go a 170 dollar monitor, lets say 195 eur after import TAX applied, thats 200. Now you buy another solid 1080p or 1440p IPS monitor (even if without gsync) for like 250-300 eur. Thats 500 in total. I think if someones hobby is gaming, they will most likely be able to save up 500 eur in 1-2 years.. or how ever long it takes. You dont have to be rich to enjoy gaming on more modern monitors, just reasearch a little









Now to the thing with most ppl beeing fine with 1080p. Yes thats because most ppl play on consoles and on consoles you have to accept how the things are, you have no choice. And thats why it also makes little sense for them to get 144hz/gsync/1440p monitors, because they wont see any benefit anyways on consoles and many dont know how much better things could look.

I mean even a couple of years back (well a couple more) I thought the tearing lines is because of the game engine or whatever, basically just depending on the games and just accepted it. But obviously I was wrong.

@misiak- I only mentioned the 2515h, because Benny suggested the other IPS Eizo which is also non-gsync. And from those 2, I would recommend the dell over eizo any time.

Other than that- I agree the IPS monitor should have gsync for campaign games. BUt if you play enough competitive games, which most of them have a very high fps anyways, you could go with a 144hz TN non-gsync for hardcore gaming and IPS with gsync for the fancy campaing games like witcher/bioshock and whatnot. But thats only for ppl who play a fair ammount of CS-Go, Battlefield, COD, maybe even quake live, doom etc.

Ppl who play casually ofcourse dont need a 2nd monitor.

But I think before oled monitors arrive, the TN will just stay a better choice for hardcore fps gaming.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> You dont have to be rich, really. Here is a korean 144hz TN that has exactly the same panel as all the big name 144hz benq/asus etc:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QNIX-QX2414-144Hz-24-LED-1920x1080-Full-HD-FPS-Gaming-PC-Monitor-/121696946784
> 
> and you can even overclock it to 185-220hz. And it costs between 150-170 dollars. In any case, even if you leave it at 144hz, the color quality is as good as the big name 144hz TNs or even slightly better, and in terms of response time its pretty fast as well and should be AS good as benq/asus etc. for simple gaming. It has less functions like blur reduction etc., but the majority doesnt even use stuff like that.


1440p TN is no for me. At this resolution non-competetive gamer like me want better image quality so only IPS or VA. Also no G-sync again. My single 980Ti OCed can get Withcer 3 maxed out to MAX 65 fps on 1440p. I don't need monitor that can overclock to even 1000Hz, because on single 980 Ti in newest titles in 1440p I won't see more then 80 fps. 80-85 fps I have in MGS V on 1440p.

I need G-Sync for 1440p. Period. I don't have money for second 980 Ti so G-Sync at this resulution with single GPU is a must for no-tearing when FPSes are droping and they do drop.

I don't play FPS games so higher refresh rate is not needed for me.

What I need is 1440p, G-Sync and VA/IPS/OLED panel. Can be even 60Hz, 100Hz, 500Hz- I don't care about refresh rate. Same with input lag, reaction time or ther "pro" things







.


----------



## Benny89

Just got info from my retailer that they will replace my PG with new one at the beginning of November. Also I should send my faulty monitor on their cost- nice.

Ok, baby goes back to box tomorrow and going back. I hope my replacement won't have bleeding. If it does- bye bye Asus, you won't get my money.

Now...I guess I should pray?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> 1440p TN is no for me. At this resolution non-competetive gamer like me want better image quality so only IPS or VA. Also no G-sync again. My single 980Ti OCed can get Withcer 3 maxed out to MAX 65 fps on 1440p. I don't need monitor that can overclock to even 1000Hz, because on single 980 Ti in newest titles in 1440p I won't see more then 80 fps. 80-85 fps I have in MGS V on 1440p.
> 
> I need G-Sync for 1440p. Period. I don't have money for second 980 Ti so G-Sync at this resulution with single GPU is a must for no-tearing when FPSes are droping and they do drop.
> 
> I don't play FPS games so higher refresh rate is not needed for me.
> 
> What I need is 1440p, G-Sync and VA/IPS/OLED panel. Can be even 60Hz, 100Hz, 500Hz- I don't care about refresh rate. Same with input lag, reaction time or ther "pro" things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just got info from my retailer that they will replace my PG with new one at the beginning of November. Also I should send my faulty monitor on their cost- nice.
> 
> Ok, baby goes back to box tomorrow and going back. I hope my replacement won't have bleeding. If it does- bye bye Asus, you won't get my money.
> 
> Now...I guess I should pray? biggrin.gif


Yes, I would pray... I would pray a lot







Maybe you will not have bleed but you can have bad pixels or dust. Hope not...

In any case, the problem is that you will have tearing either the fps is below your refresh rate but also if it is higher. So you are stuck on fixed refresh rate without g-sync. And 60FPS sucks honestly. If you would try even 75Hz you would be amazed how big improvement this is. It's not only smoothness, blur reduction but input lag is much more improved. And it's only +15FPS. 100+ is a heaven... So it's pretty good to have 144Hz but ONLY with G-SYNC. Without you are always bound to fixed refresh rate or tearing. And tearing is very, very bad. At least for me. If the refresh rate is always not in sync with framerate it simply does not feel good.

So good you gave it another try, hope you have better luck. Then maybe it would be worth to try XB270HU... And that's it


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, I would pray... I would pray a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you will not have bleed but you can have bad pixels or dust. Hope not...
> 
> In any case, the problem is that you will have tearing either the fps is below your refresh rate but also if it is higher. So you are stuck on fixed refresh rate without g-sync. And 60FPS sucks honestly. If you would try even 75Hz you would be amazed how big improvement this is. It's not only smoothness, blur reduction but input lag is much more improved. And it's only +15FPS. 100+ is a heaven... So it's pretty good to have 144Hz but ONLY with G-SYNC. Without you are always bound to fixed refresh rate or tearing. And tearing is very, very bad. At least for me. If the refresh rate is always not in sync with framerate it simply does not feel good.
> 
> So good you gave it another try, hope you have better luck. Then maybe it would be worth to try XB270HU... And that's it


Judging by last user reviews I am quite asured in terms of pixels and dust in this new batches. Seems like they are clean.

I love all features and design of new PG so if I get unit without bleeding- that is worth money. I will just replace it maybe till I get perfect one. But I really want this monitor. Just without bleeding please.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Judging by last user reviews I am quite asured in terms of pixels and dust in this new batches. Seems like they are clean.
> 
> I love all features and design of new PG so if I get unit without bleeding- that is worth money. I will just replace it maybe till I get perfect one. But I really want this monitor. Just without bleeding please.


Seems it is really a great monitor beside bleed issues. Design and build quality is top. Can you do one test? Just open an explorer window and maximize it. Can you see any uniformity issues ? Like top of the screen darker then rest or left and right side brighter with some color shift? Or some yellow tint? Thx.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems it is really a great monitor beside bleed issues. Design and build quality is top. Can you do one test? Just open an explorer window and maximize it. Can you see any uniformity issues ? Like top of the screen darker then rest or left and right side brighter with some color shift? Or some yellow tint? Thx.


Hey misiak. I just did what you asked. I was starring at screen for about 5 minutes and honestly I couldn't see any uniformity issues and not at all yellow tink. For me it was looking very uniform.

Maybe someone with some super-colour sensitive eye could tell something different but for every day guy like me with healthy eyes- I saw nothing that stood out.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey misiak. I just did what you asked. I was starring at screen for about 5 minutes and honestly I couldn't see any uniformity issues and not at all yellow tink. For me it was looking very uniform.
> 
> Maybe someone with some super-colour sensitive eye could tell something different but for every day guy like me with healthy eyes- I saw nothing that stood out.


Thx, that's great. I'm sure you would notice it immediately if it would be a problem. And I'm pretty sure you would notice it within few seconds on a TN panel. So this is good news. Now only to sort out this bleed... Seems actually PG279Q is sold out everywhere - even on overclockers so I wonder when they will be on stock again. In my shop they are expecting it on 30.10 but I'm very doubtful.

I still don't know if I should buy 1440p. I've tried AC:U few minutes ago and while in 1080p it runs 100FPS, in 1440p it runs 63FPS. This is pretty huge drop and I don't know if I want to sacrifice resolution for framerate (fluidity). Hmmm, on the other hand I really like 27" but don't know if it is worth of 850 euro. Sure there are games which can run more than 100FPS but usually these are games for competitive players. Nowadays AAA title will run 60 - 80 FPS on 980Ti so I thing single card is not enough for solid 1440p/144Hz gaming .

For me ideal would be to have an IPS/VA 1080p G-sync monitor but I doubt it will ever be released. There are some 1080p G-Sync monitors but all TN.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx, that's great. I'm sure you would notice it immediately if it would be a problem. And I'm pretty sure you would notice it within few seconds on a TN panel. So this is good news. Now only to sort out this bleed... Seems actually PG279Q is sold out everywhere - even on overclockers so I wonder when they will be on stock again. In my shop they are expecting it on 30.10 but I'm very doubtful.
> 
> I still don't know if I should buy 1440p. I've tried AC:U few minutes ago and while in 1080p it runs 100FPS, in 1440p it runs 63FPS. This is pretty huge drop and I don't know if I want to sacrifice resolution for framerate (fluidity). Hmmm, on the other hand I really like 27" but don't know if it is worth of 850 euro. Sure there are games which can run more than 100FPS but usually these are games for competitive players. Nowadays AAA title will run 60 - 80 FPS on 980Ti so I thing single card is not enough for solid 1440p/144Hz gaming .
> 
> For me ideal would be to have an IPS/VA 1080p G-sync monitor but I doubt it will ever be released. There are some 1080p G-Sync monitors but all TN.


How much is your 980Ti OCed? Witcher 3 on Ultra was about 55-70 fps for me on 1080p (everyting on) and my GPU was at 78-86% of usage most of the time, 99% only in super close cutscenes when it had to render Geralt hairs. Now on 1440p my fps where about 55-65 on same settings (droping in close cutsecenes) but I had constantly 99% of GPU usage so my GPU was finally working at full power.

I say 1440p is good becasue you will invest in future. If I can get PG without bleeding I can easly see myself keeping this monitor for next 5 years. And by this time I will probably replace my GPU one or 2 times and they will be more powerful than 980Ti I have now so it will only get better at this resolution.

Besides truth to be told- on 1440p you can easly turn down some settings if you want and get higher FPS while keeping better graphics than on 1080p- so there is always some middle ground here.

And you can always buy second 980Ti in few months if needed







.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> How much is your 980Ti OCed? Witcher 3 on Ultra was about 55-70 fps for me on 1080p (everyting on) and my GPU was at 78-86% of usage most of the time, 99% only in super close cutscenes when it had to render Geralt hairs. Now on 1440p my fps where about 55-65 on same settings (droping in close cutsecenes) but I had constantly 99% of GPU usage so my GPU was finally working at full power.
> 
> I say 1440p is good becasue you will invest in future. If I can get PG without bleeding I can easly see myself keeping this monitor for next 5 years. And by this time I will probably replace my GPU one or 2 times and they will be more powerful than 980Ti I have now so it will only get better at this resolution.
> 
> Besides truth to be told- on 1440p you can easly turn down some settings if you want and get higher FPS while keeping better graphics than on 1080p- so there is always some middle ground here.
> 
> And you can always buy second 980Ti in few months if needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's Asus Strix so the max. clock reading by afterburner is 1392Mhz. I've just checked it (all ultra, hairworks disabled) and on 1080p I have 90FPS and on 1440p 64FPS. GPU usage at 99% constantly in both case. Seems you CPU is bottlenecking your card at 1080p in Witcher 3. What CPU do you have ?

Yes, you can buy second card but the power consumption would be crazy and I'm worried of microstuttering. I'm extremely sensitive to it. And if it would stutter then g-sync has no meaning for me.

Turn down settings... You know the only setting which can be reduced is AA. All other things will reduce the overal image quality so I'm not sure if this I want to sacrifice. You know I bought 980Ti because I want to enjoy games in the best graphics they provide. So AA is the only option I'm willing to sacrifice.

Indeed it can be a future proof until OLED with g-sync hit the market. But I would take OLED even in 60Hz and without G-Sync. This will be a next milestone for monitors. I just wonder why it is not here already because I saw LG 55" TV 1080p with OLED technology for around 2K euros. So I want to see a monitor like that


----------



## Darylrese

So I think I have decided to return my second PG279Q. The backlight bleed / IPS Glow is just too much on this monitor. It ruins the overall picture and I just can't help but get distracted by it.

I too love the 1440p, 165hz, G-Sync combo but unfortunately ASUS haven't done a very good job with this monitor,

Shame I have to go back to a BENQ 2420T 1080p @ 120hz unless I can find a suitable replacement for now.

For £750, it's just not good enough.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's Asus Strix so the max. clock reading by afterburner is 1392Mhz. I've just checked it (all ultra, hairworks disabled) and on 1080p I have 90FPS and on 1440p 64FPS. GPU usage at 99% constantly in both case. Seems you CPU is bottlenecking your card at 1080p in Witcher 3. What CPU do you have ?
> 
> Yes, you can buy second card but the power consumption would be crazy and I'm worried of microstuttering. I'm extremely sensitive to it. And if it would stutter then g-sync has no meaning for me.
> 
> Turn down settings... You know the only setting which can be reduced is AA. All other things will reduce the overal image quality so I'm not sure if this I want to sacrifice. You know I bought 980Ti because I want to enjoy games in the best graphics they provide. So AA is the only option I'm willing to sacrifice.
> 
> Indeed it can be a future proof until OLED with g-sync hit the market. But I would take OLED even in 60Hz and without G-Sync. This will be a next milestone for monitors. I just wonder why it is not here already because I saw LG 55" TV 1080p with OLED technology for around 2K euros. So I want to see a monitor like that


There are some things that you can turn down a little bit, you should check out the guide from nvidia:
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide

You can even compare different settings with two images and a slider, really awesome.

example is foliage visibility range, difference between ultra and high:
http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-foliage-visibility-interactive-comparison-4-ultra-vs-high.html
Not really a difference you'll actually notice when playing (thicker trees in the distance) but quite a huge impact on fps:
http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-foliage-visibility-performance.png


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's Asus Strix so the max. clock reading by afterburner is 1392Mhz. I've just checked it (all ultra, hairworks disabled) and on 1080p I have 90FPS and on 1440p 64FPS. GPU usage at 99% constantly in both case. Seems you CPU is bottlenecking your card at 1080p in Witcher 3. What CPU do you have ?
> 
> Yes, you can buy second card but the power consumption would be crazy and I'm worried of microstuttering. I'm extremely sensitive to it. And if it would stutter then g-sync has no meaning for me.
> 
> Turn down settings... You know the only setting which can be reduced is AA. All other things will reduce the overal image quality so I'm not sure if this I want to sacrifice. You know I bought 980Ti because I want to enjoy games in the best graphics they provide. So AA is the only option I'm willing to sacrifice.
> 
> Indeed it can be a future proof until OLED with g-sync hit the market. But I would take OLED even in 60Hz and without G-Sync. This will be a next milestone for monitors. I just wonder why it is not here already because I saw LG 55" TV 1080p with OLED technology for around 2K euros. So I want to see a monitor like that


But I have hairoworks on in both cases to max and with x8 AA on them. My CPU is 4790k Devils Canyon so I don't think that CPU is holding me back







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So I think I have decided to return my second PG279Q. The backlight bleed / IPS Glow is just too much on this monitor. It ruins the overall picture and I just can't help but get distracted by it.
> 
> I too love the 1440p, 165hz, G-Sync combo but unfortunately ASUS haven't done a very good job with this monitor,
> 
> Shame I have to go back to a BENQ 2420T 1080p @ 120hz unless I can find a suitable replacement for now.
> 
> For £750, it's just not good enough.


Same here mate, but I am giving Asus one more shot and asked for replacement. If that will also have such bleeding- I am just gonna return it and refund and wait for Acer XB as last shot.

Can't you ask for replacement first and try one more time with Asus? I am willing for one more go.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So I think I have decided to return my second PG279Q. The backlight bleed / IPS Glow is just too much on this monitor. It ruins the overall picture and I just can't help but get distracted by it.
> 
> I too love the 1440p, 165hz, G-Sync combo but unfortunately ASUS haven't done a very good job with this monitor,
> 
> Shame I have to go back to a BENQ 2420T 1080p @ 120hz unless I can find a suitable replacement for now.
> 
> For £750, it's just not good enough.


So you too? Crazy, I have a feeling that anyone from this forum is going to return it :-/ Is there somebody here who does not experience a distracting bleed/glow and wants to keep the monitor???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> There are some things that you can turn down a little bit, you should check out the guide from nvidia:
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide
> 
> You can even compare different settings with two images and a slider, really awesome.
> 
> example is foliage visibility range, difference between ultra and high:
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-foliage-visibility-interactive-comparison-4-ultra-vs-high.html
> Not really a difference you'll actually notice when playing (thicker trees in the distance) but quite a huge impact on fps:
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-foliage-visibility-performance.png


Yes, I know this page. What is prett demandin in Witcher is as you said foliage quality and shadows on ultra. I play with shadows on High because there is not big difference but foliage I have on Ultra because I hate objects pop up.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But I have hairoworks on in both cases to max and with x8 AA on them. My CPU is 4790k Devils Canyon so I don't think that CPU is holding me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Same here mate, but I am giving Asus one more shot and asked for replacement. If that will also have such bleeding- I am just gonna return it and refund and wait for Acer XB as last shot.
> 
> Can't you ask for replacement first and try one more time with Asus? I am willing for one more go.


Hmm, I have the same CPU clocked to 4.5GHz though. Don't know why you had not 99%. I would like to have hairworks on but only fur because on geralt's hair it's useless and very demanding.

I will be following you with this replacement. Very courious if it will be better. If not as you said the last chance is new Acer but I'm very sceptic for this.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hmm, yes, look at the green. See that gama shift? And this is even worse with white background. Also it is not visible here but left and right side of he screen has color shift as well. It has yellow tint and it's brighter than the center. Pretty distracting as well. Of course this is not a problem of the monitor but TN technology. So if you can live with that, then buy it. I couldn't... In my opinion 27" is too much for TN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hmm, yes, look at the green. See that gama shift? And this is even worse with white background. Also it is not visible here but left and right side of he screen has color shift as well. It has yellow tint and it's brighter than the center. Pretty distracting as well. Of course this is not a problem of the monitor but TN technology. So if you can live with that, then buy it. I couldn't... In my opinion 27" is too much for TN.


So I've asked the previous owner for more pictures and seems like backlight bleed is minimal and no streaking (he put up video for about 2 mins of fps gameplay) but there is this blurry red/pink patch that's coming from the right top of screen about 2/4 down filling maybe 2/10 of the whole screen. So I guess this is a pass... Had my hopes up for Asus IPS and seems like owners are getting defective units as well. Maybe I should just go LG34UC97 and no more FPS games.


----------



## Falkentyne

VERY smart for taking that video! Might have saved yourself a dud.

Any chance we can see the video of that pink patch?


----------



## Searchofsub

And all this time I thought a single GTX980 Strix would be enough for 1440p gaming.

Here is my setup.

Intel i5 6600K
Asus Hero Maximus VIII
Asus GTX 980 Strix
G.Skill DDR4 16GB
Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB
Seasonic 620W PSU
Windows 10 Home edition
Asus DVD optical drive

I am planning to OC Cpu to 4.8 GHz using the asus 5 way optimization software for the motherboard. Would this be enough or should I go 980 strix again for SLI? Would like to game comfortably at 1440P.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> VERY smart for taking that video! Might have saved yourself a dud.
> 
> Any chance we can see the video of that pink patch?


I would upload pictures but I have no access to computer right now so I cant (on my tablet) but here is a link where you can see the photos of the pink patch.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hellokevin/sets/72157659947278090


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> l
> Seems like the
> 
> So I've asked the previous owner for more pictures and seems like backlight bleed is minimal and no streaking (he put up video for about 2 mins of fps gameplay) but there is this blurry red/pink patch that's coming from the right top of screen about 2/4 down filling maybe 2/10 of the whole screen. So I guess this is a pass... Had my hopes up for Asus IPS and seems like owners are getting defective units as well. Maybe I should just go LG34UC97 and no more FPS games. For me as a gamer if it's not speed, then it's all immersion. No half way color-speed. Turns out to be worst and end up returning.


Well, this patch in bottom part of the screen was a common issue users complaint about. However, I did not have such issue on my June 2015 model. In any case I think you saved money... And I'm pretty sure it would have pixel inversion as well. In my opinion all 278s have it... By those streaking you mean those pink and green vertical lines called pixel inversion? Because this is very hard to see, it is usually visible on gray solid backgrounds when moving horizontally. And also with all those uniformity issues I'm sure you would not be satisfied. These new IPS panels are pretty fast and only a bit slower than TN and I think this will not help you to improve your skills.

This LG looks pretty good but it's more than QHD so do you have enough power to drive it ? Also it has no G-sync so this could be problem with some games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> And all this time I thought a single GTX980 Strix would be enough for 1440p gaming.
> 
> Here is my setup.
> 
> Intel i5 6600K
> Asus Hero Maximus VIII
> Asus GTX 980 Strix
> G.Skill DDR4 16GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB
> Seasonic 620W PSU
> Windows 10 Home edition
> Asus DVD optical drive
> 
> I am planning to OC Cpu to 4.8 GHz using the asus 5 way optimization software for the motherboard. Would this be enough or should I go 980 strix again for SLI? Would like to game comfortably at 1440P.


It depends what you expect from it. But AAA games you won't be able to enjoy on full settings in 1440p. Usually if you can keep at least 60FPS you need to disable MSAA or more demanding AA methods. You need to stick with FXAA or no AA because it is very demanding in 1440p. But benefit of 1440p is that you are usually fine with FXAA or no AA. Also you may need to lower some graphics demanding features. Even 980Ti is not able to do it.

You have to realize that moving from 1080p to 1440p you get 30 - 40% performance hit. So for example a game running 100FPS on 1080p will run 50 - 70FPS on 1440p - depends on complexity. Therefore it is very important to have g-sync in this case. As for example Witcher or Unity run from 55 - 80FPS on 980Ti. So on 980 it would run 40 - 60 FPS. Without G-sync everything bellow 60FPS is unusable. So it helps with fluidity. What it will not help is input lag which can be pretty annoying on 50Hz.

So I recommend to go with SLI.


----------



## Searchofsub

Thank you for the reply Misiak. Time to shop for the GPU again.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Thank you for the reply Misiak. Time to shop for the GPU again.


Welcome, with SLI you will have enough power to drive this 1440p beast







I've heard that SLI may introduce some microstuttering, don't know if it is true or not, never had such configuration. Did you notice any microstuttering with your previous SLI ?


----------



## Searchofsub

oh lol on camera being the cause of the pink patch . I have been so out of the mix in computer gaming. Last time I played computer games was almost 15 years ago when Quake 3, and Unreal Tournament FPS games were popular. Playing on a CRT, so I had no idea what stuttering on games is until I looked it up on YouTube videos just minutes ago. I think during those times GeForce 3 was like godsend and I would check madonion.com for performance and how to OC etc. This is going to be my first build in 15 years and taking all the parts I've ordered to frys on thursday to have it all assembled for $50.00 ( I built my computer 15 years ago but forgot all about it now). Anyway, thanks for the replies and you sure did save me some good money! like I said in previous post, I was planning to get the 34uc97 but now after seeing screen tearing/stuttering videos on youtube, not sure if I want to go without gsync. (mind changes so quickly!) Well, I am definitely picking up another gtx980 in few days to SLI, and would have to make a decision on monitor by next week.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*


Guys, can you take some photo of your screen like this ? White background and from the same position and distance. I'm pretty interested in uniformity comparing to TN. Thx!

https://flic.kr/p/zZ1xwa


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Welcome, with SLI you will have enough power to drive this 1440p beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that SLI may introduce some microstuttering, don't know if it is true or not, never had such configuration. Did you notice any microstuttering with your previous SLI ?


I haven't had a real computer gaming setup in 15 years so I wouldn't know. But, I am pick one up in few days so I will let you know if any funny things happen in SLI mode.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> oh lol. I have been so out of the mix in computer gaming. Last time I played computer games was almost 15 years ago when Quake 3, and Unreal Tournament FPS games were popular. Playing on a CRT, so I had no idea what stuttering on games is until I looked it up on YouTube videos just minutes ago. I think during those times GeForce 3 was like godsend and I would check madonion.com for performance and how to OC etc. This is going to be my first build in 15 years and taking all the parts I've ordered to frys on thursday to have it all assembled for $50.00 ( I built my computer 15 years ago but forgot all about it now). Anyway, thanks for the replies and you sure did save me some good money! like I said in previous post, I was planning to get the 34uc97 but now after seeing screen tearing/stuttering videos on youtube, not sure if I want to go without gsync. (mind changes so quickly!) Well, I am definitely picking up another gtx980 in few days to SLI, and would have to make a decision on monitor by next week.


If you will have 980 SLI then definitely take 1440p - if you take without g-sync then you need to enable v-sync and have fixed refresh rate. If you are not too immersive then you could play on 60FPS but from my own experience 75FPS is much better (currently I have overclocked my 60Hz screen to 75Hz). But as I said, don't know how SLI is with microstuttering. Read much about the microstuttering is present so therefore it's not a way to go for me. I can't stand any amount of microstuttering









Now I've noticed you have only 620W power supply. This will not be enough for SLI setup, so be aware you would need to upgrade your PSU as well. So maybe you could do better with single 980Ti and g-sync.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> oh lol on camera being the cause of the pink patch . I have been so out of the mix in computer gaming. Last time I played computer games was almost 15 years ago when Quake 3, and Unreal Tournament FPS games were popular. Playing on a CRT, so I had no idea what stuttering on games is until I looked it up on YouTube videos just minutes ago. I think during those times GeForce 3 was like godsend and I would check madonion.com for performance and how to OC etc. This is going to be my first build in 15 years and taking all the parts I've ordered to frys on thursday to have it all assembled for $50.00 ( I built my computer 15 years ago but forgot all about it now). Anyway, thanks for the replies and you sure did save me some good money! like I said in previous post, I was planning to get the 34uc97 but now after seeing screen tearing/stuttering videos on youtube, not sure if I want to go without gsync. (mind changes so quickly!) Well, I am definitely picking up another gtx980 in few days to SLI, and would have to make a decision on monitor by next week.


Searchsub:

You said you used to use CRT's...did you hate them or love them?
Do you hate the move to LCD's?

What is most important to you right now?
CRT quality movement with a non blurry (strobed backlight), BUT having to keep FPS=refresh rate to maintain that (otherwise, stutters), or No stutters at all, even if the image is blurry? (I need to know the answer to this).

I'd say if the pink patches is only caused by camera, go ahead and get the ROG Swift on sale. It's almost half price and it doesn't seem to have any dead pixels or smudges / dirt behind the panel. If you TRULY want gsync, then go ahead and get it as long as it's cheap.


----------



## AlCapwn

I had SLI configs 4 times and i will never do it again. Had it on 2 x 8800 GTS, 2 x GTX 260, 2 x GTX 295 (Quad sli), 2 x GTX 480.
Each time i thought sli got better but i was the same hassle each time. game did not have proper sli profiles so it was poor performance some times even worse than single card performance.
Most old games don't support sli so i had to disable sli all the time.

When sli finally worked (in AAA games) there was micro stutter i personally can't stand it. I am paying a lot for gsync to get a more smooth experience going sli would just defeat that purpose.

Atleast for me. I Can understand people who only play AAA games with i guess propper sli support and hopefully no micro stutter.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You have to realize that moving from 1080p to 1440p you get 30 - 40% performance hit. So for example a game running 100FPS on 1080p will run 50 - 70FPS on 1440p - depends on complexity. Therefore it is very important to have g-sync in this case. As for example Witcher or Unity run from 55 - 80FPS on 980Ti. So on 980 it would run 40 - 60 FPS. Without G-sync everything bellow 60FPS is unusable. So it helps with fluidity. What it will not help is input lag which can be pretty annoying on 50Hz.
> 
> So I recommend to go with SLI.


I disagree. It Depends highly on your OC of your 980 Ti. For example my Gigabyte G1 980Ti is OCed to 1520Hz and 8000 memory and on 1080p in Witcher 3 with everything maxed it was using max 87% of its power and keeping me constant 60 FPS, sometimes going up to close 70 FPS in small areas (basements, dungeons etc), and droping only becasuse of Geralt hairs getting too close to screen ^^.

Now I was playing on Witcher 3 1440, again maxed out with hairwors etc. and I got about 55-65 FPS during normal play (running, riding, fighting etc). Droping to 50 only when hairworks were too close or when I was in really high demanding moment (like wind with rain in heavy forest area). But my GPU was finally using 99% of its power constantly.

So if you are lucky and got yourself good OC 980 Ti then if you can push it to at least 1500 you can play at 1440p with single card. With stock clocks (around 1300 something usually) single 980 Ti won't be enough. You need good OC.

My other 1440p from last few days (everything maxed, on, ultra etc):

Metal Gear Solid V- 65-90 FPS
Thief- 80-110 FPS
Witcher 3- 55-65 FPS
GTA V- 50-60 FPS (biggest BS here is this grass settings.... tone it down and you can go 60 FPS)
Watch Dogs- 70 FPS

So if you have G-Sync you basicelly play smoothly and easy on 1440p.

Now if not for my bottom right corner bleed/glow I would call this monitor perfect. But I just can't stand it.

All other corner when I sit in my just most comfortable gaming position (about straight in front of monitor with middle of screen little below the level of my eyes) all other 3 corner have about same tiny bit IPS glow, really really tiny. You won't notice during gaming. BUT this fking bottom roght corner just glow like 5x more than other ones!

My replacement will be in next week so if that bottom right is solved- I have perfect monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I had SLI configs 4 times and i will never do it again. Had it on 2 x 8800 GTS, 2 x GTX 260, 2 x GTX 295 (Quad sli), 2 x GTX 480.
> Each time i thought sli got better but i was the same hassle each time. game did not have proper sli profiles so it was poor performance some times even worse than single card performance.
> Most old games don't support sli so i had to disable sli all the time.
> 
> When sli finally worked (in AAA games) there was micro stutter i personally can't stand it. I am paying a lot for gsync to get a more smooth experience going sli would just defeat that purpose.
> 
> Atleast for me. I Can understand people who only play AAA games with i guess propper sli support and hopefully no micro stutter.


This is what I'm afraid off. I also can't stand any form of microstuttering. Even mouse panning makes me crazy if not implemented well and I can see all those jerky movements while everything else is smooth. Then I want to connect controller because it is always silky smooth but I don't want to play FPS games on controller on PC... I think with SLI you have always microstuttering so this is not a way for me to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I disagree. It Depends highly on your OC of your 980 Ti. For example my Gigabyte G1 980Ti is OCed to 1520Hz and 8000 memory and on 1080p in Witcher 3 with everything maxed it was using max 87% of its power and keeping me constant 60 FPS, sometimes going up to close 70 FPS in small areas (basements, dungeons etc), and droping only becasuse of Geralt hairs getting too close to screen ^^.
> 
> Now I was playing on Witcher 3 1440, again maxed out with hairwors etc. and I got about 55-65 FPS during normal play (running, riding, fighting etc). Droping to 50 only when hairworks were too close or when I was in really high demanding moment (like wind with rain in heavy forest area). But my GPU was finally using 99% of its power constantly.
> 
> So if you are lucky and got yourself good OC 980 Ti then if you can push it to at least 1500 you can play at 1440p with single card. With stock clocks (around 1300 something usually) single 980 Ti won't be enough. You need good OC.
> 
> My other 1440p from last few days (everything maxed, on, ultra etc):
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V- 65-90 FPS
> Thief- 80-110 FPS
> Witcher 3- 55-65 FPS
> GTA V- 50-60 FPS (biggest BS here is this grass settings.... tone it down and you can go 60 FPS)
> Watch Dogs- 70 FPS
> 
> So if you have G-Sync you basicelly play smoothly and easy on 1440p.
> 
> Now if not for my bottom right corner bleed/glow I would call this monitor perfect. But I just can't stand it.
> 
> All other corner when I sit in my just most comfortable gaming position (about straight in front of monitor with middle of screen little below the level of my eyes) all other 3 corner have about same tiny bit IPS glow, really really tiny. You won't notice during gaming. BUT this fking bottom roght corner just glow like 5x more than other ones!
> 
> My replacement will be in next week so if that bottom right is solved- I have perfect monitor.


With overclocking you may boost your performance up to 10% on average. This will not save you much - it's maybe 6 - 8 FPS more on 1440p... But you are right most current games can run above 60FPS but also with dips to low 50 with pretty noticeable input lag. But then you don't need 144Hz monitor, do you ? Just lock to 60FPS and play 1440p... So for me it's always better to play on higher refresh rates let's say from 75FPS above and lower resolution than lock at 60FPS and higher res. It's night and day. But I don't want to be locked at fixed refresh rate if I don't need to be. So I would better take 1080p even on 980Ti but with G-sync because high refresh rate is really nice. Input lag eliminated pretty much and fluidity much better. And to be honest, there is not big difference between 23" 1080p and 27" 1440p in games regarding image quality. But bigger screen is definitely better. So if there is 1080p IPS with g-sync I would take it immediately.

But yes, 980Ti and FuryX are only cards I would recommend for 1440p gaming at the moment. Maybe until Pascal come out. So I would take this Asus as well if it would be without issues.

Hope you will not have any dust nor dead pixels as well...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I had SLI configs 4 times and i will never do it again. Had it on 2 x 8800 GTS, 2 x GTX 260, 2 x GTX 295 (Quad sli), 2 x GTX 480.
> Each time i thought sli got better but i was the same hassle each time. game did not have proper sli profiles so it was poor performance some times even worse than single card performance.
> Most old games don't support sli so i had to disable sli all the time.
> 
> When sli finally worked (in AAA games) there was micro stutter i personally can't stand it. I am paying a lot for gsync to get a more smooth experience going sli would just defeat that purpose.
> 
> Atleast for me. I Can understand people who only play AAA games with i guess propper sli support and hopefully no micro stutter.


You know a lot has changed since the GTX 480, SLI and Crossfire are more popular, which means more developers support it from day one, NVIDIA and AMD drivers are a lot better for two way SLI or Crossfire as it is more popular, the GPU architecture has also improved for SLI and Crossfire, you cannot compare old GPUs in SLI to now.

We also have DirectX11 which improved SLI and Crossfire, now we got DirectX12 which is going to improve SLI and Crossfire in games.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You know a lot has changed since the GTX 480, SLI and Crossfire are more popular, which means more developers support it from day one, NVIDIA and AMD drivers are a lot better for two way SLI or Crossfire as it is more popular, the GPU architecture has also improved for SLI and Crossfire, you cannot compare old GPUs in SLI to now.
> 
> We also have DirectX11 which improved SLI and Crossfire, now we got DirectX12 which is going to improve SLI and Crossfire in games.


Sorry but that is what i hear 3 times already







which is why i tried sli 4 times total. Everytime there was somebody who said. "this time its better and more smooth and almost all games support sli today or will very soon. Even today there aren't that many games that supports sli. Only the most popular. I had the 480's in sli just last year and it was still horrible with the drivers back then.

I have no doubt that the experience would be better with the 900 series today. Or the fury's in Xfire but it will be many years before i will even try going that road again. When Dx12 is a new standard i will maybe try it again. I am just TO sensitive to microstutter and mouse lag/speed up and down.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Sorry but that is what i hear 3 times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why i tried sli 4 times total. Everytime there was somebody who said. "this time its better and more smooth and almost all games support sli today or will very soon. Even today there aren't that many games that supports sli. Only the most popular. I had the 480's in sli just last year and it was still horrible with the drivers back then.
> 
> I have no doubt that the experience would be better with the 900 series today. Or the fury's in Xfire but it will be many years before i will even try going that road again. When Dx12 is a new standard i will maybe try it again. I am just TO sensitive to microstutter and mouse lag/speed up and down.


I understand









It definitely has improved since the GTX 480 series. It also depends on what games you play, if you play popular games like Witcher 3, Fallout 4, Battlefront and other popular games then there will be a SLI or Crossfire profile for them, NVIDIA has an SLI profile for Battlefront and that is not even out.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Sorry but that is what i hear 3 times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why i tried sli 4 times total. Everytime there was somebody who said. "this time its better and more smooth and almost all games support sli today or will very soon. Even today there aren't that many games that supports sli. Only the most popular. I had the 480's in sli just last year and it was still horrible with the drivers back then.
> 
> I have no doubt that the experience would be better with the 900 series today. Or the fury's in Xfire but it will be many years before i will even try going that road again. When Dx12 is a new standard i will maybe try it again. I am just TO sensitive to microstutter and mouse lag/speed up and down.


I think for folks like you and me who are hypersensitive to things such as microstutter, we should give up on multi-gpu configs. Or at least be prepared to give it another decade before ever trying again. Especially with GSYNC monitors that are out now, there's no way I would pay that much money for a GSYNC monitor which makes visual's infinitely more smooth and fluid, only to add a 2nd GPU that will degrade the experience.


----------



## Rhuarc86

I still can't decide between this and the Acer X34...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I still can't decide between this and the Acer X34...


How about the ASUS PG348Q or PG27AQ

It depends what you want, answer this question

Do you play lots of FPS games, competitive or casual

Your budget

Do you like good graphics

Do you play RPG games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I still can't decide between this and the Acer X34...


Get this or the Acer XB270HU. Wait for nicer 3440 x 1440 ultrawide monitors to come out.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I think for folks like you and me who are hypersensitive to things such as microstutter, we should give up on multi-gpu configs. Or at least be prepared to give it another decade before ever trying again. Especially with GSYNC monitors that are out now, there's no way I would pay that much money for a GSYNC monitor which makes visual's infinitely more smooth and fluid, only to add a 2nd GPU that will degrade the experience.


You could try it out and return it to the shop if you aren't satisfied with it.
Although I do not know where you live and if the same laws apply, but in Europe you should be able to buy the GPU's online and start the return process within 14 days without even having to give a reason for the return. I've done that before with a second GTX 670, (it was a cheaper version and was just too loud for my taste so i returned it)


----------



## Dawidowski

Heya - Made this account specifically for this.

Theres no other cam in the house and I really dont know if these are dead pixels or not but I found them on my brand new QC passed Asus PG279Q ^^

http://imgur.com/a/gWrEE

Turn back policy wont work since I opened the box but warranty is there, sadly I dont trust the product at all considering I have atleast 10 + of these







On one picture you can see multiple, its nothing you see with normal use but still I know they are there. 1-2 you can see in a specific angle in blue/green/red LCD pixel test..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You know a lot has changed since the GTX 480, SLI and Crossfire are more popular, which means more developers support it from day one, NVIDIA and AMD drivers are a lot better for two way SLI or Crossfire as it is more popular, the GPU architecture has also improved for SLI and Crossfire, you cannot compare old GPUs in SLI to now.
> 
> We also have DirectX11 which improved SLI and Crossfire, now we got DirectX12 which is going to improve SLI and Crossfire in games.


I'm not sure:

http://forums.evga.com/980-Sli-micro-stuttering-in-most-games-m2320364.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Heya - Made this account specifically for this.
> 
> Theres no other cam in the house and I really dont know if these are dead pixels or not but I found them on my brand new QC passed Asus PG279Q ^^
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/gWrEE
> 
> Turn back policy wont work since I opened the box but warranty is there, sadly I dont trust the product at all considering I have atleast 10 + of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On one picture you can see multiple, its nothing you see with normal use but still I know they are there. 1-2 you can see in a specific angle in blue/green/red LCD pixel test..


Sorry but I can't see anything there... 14 days return policy is valid even you open the box. At least in Slovakia. You may try gods and if you don't like it return them back to reseller. Thanks god for this policy. But only if you buy stuff online. Which is pretty logic because in shop I would ask seller to show me before I buy and this is not possible with online shopping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I think for folks like you and me who are hypersensitive to things such as microstutter, we should give up on multi-gpu configs. Or at least be prepared to give it another decade before ever trying again. Especially with GSYNC monitors that are out now, there's no way I would pay that much money for a GSYNC monitor which makes visual's infinitely more smooth and fluid, only to add a 2nd GPU that will degrade the experience.


Yep I'm very sensitive as well. I found out that not all games works correctly with the mouse if they are not running 60FPS. Last time I found it with Mad Max. If I have 60Hz v-sync then mouse movement is smooth. If I switch to 75Hz vsync the game is more fluid but mouse sucks. I can feel jittery mouse movements. Same behavior in MGS5 if uncapped. Xbox controller is super smooth but I don't want to play on controller. I think the mouse implementation sucks on these console ports and that's why it does not work well in not running at 60FPS...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Heya - Made this account specifically for this.
> 
> Theres no other cam in the house and I really dont know if these are dead pixels or not but I found them on my brand new QC passed Asus PG279Q ^^
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/gWrEE
> 
> Turn back policy wont work since I opened the box but warranty is there, sadly I dont trust the product at all considering I have atleast 10 + of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On one picture you can see multiple, its nothing you see with normal use but still I know they are there. 1-2 you can see in a specific angle in blue/green/red LCD pixel test..


Dawidowski- I assume you are also from Poland or at least some Eastern country (I am from Poland) judging from your nick- 14 day reutrn policy WORKs for full time after you RECEIVED your product (via courier, post etc.). It won't work only if you bought it directly in store.

So take a sit, test it and if you don't like it- return or ask for replacement. Cheers.

PS. If you ask for replacement- 14 day return policy counts AGAIN for full from the moment you receive your replacement.

Thank god for this law.....


----------



## Dawidowski

I bought it at a physical store, not all have that same return policy unless you buy online. Ive bought and send stuff for years, this time I wanted it home the same day instead of waiting and then having to resend it. Atleast I can return it whenever I want too.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dawidowski- I assume you are also from Poland or at least some Eastern country (I am from Poland) judging from your nick- 14 day reutrn policy WORKs for full time after you RECEIVED your product (via courier, post etc.). It won't work only if you bought it directly in store.
> 
> So take a sit, test it and if you don't like it- return or ask for replacement. Cheers.
> 
> PS. If you ask for replacement- 14 day return policy counts AGAIN for full from the moment you receive your replacement.
> 
> Thank god for this law.....


Still no pixel issues on the pictures even with zoom?







cause I see dots xD


----------



## KingsPT

Are everyone getting the 165Hz refresh rate?

Since this is not guaranteed by Asus (panel is 144Hz rated), I think it would be interesting to see if all the units can do it or not.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I think for folks like you and me who are hypersensitive to things such as microstutter, we should give up on multi-gpu configs. Or at least be prepared to give it another decade before ever trying again. Especially with GSYNC monitors that are out now, there's no way I would pay that much money for a GSYNC monitor which makes visual's infinitely more smooth and fluid, only to add a 2nd GPU that will degrade the experience.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Still no pixel issues on the pictures even with zoom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause I see dots xD


I looked at it and that MIGHT be dead pixels, I see them. I had few of them but all were able to be clean by using piece of shirt







. Check first if you can clean them off. If not- that can be dead or stuck pixles and you will probably want to return it.


----------



## Darylrese

How are you getting on with your RMA Benny89?

I hooked up my old 2420T as a second monitor and boy there is a big difference. Such shame about the top right bleed, because everything else about the monitor is great









Yes running 165hz happily KingsPT


----------



## Dawidowski

So another update on the screen after 2 hours of gaming.
Its bleeding like crazy atm








Even when im in desktop mode its yellow as could be, guess I have to call Asus.

http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6

Positive aspect : Managed to massage some pixels into being normal!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So another update on the screen after 2 hours of gaming.
> Its bleeding like crazy atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when im in desktop mode its yellow as could be, guess I have to call Asus.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6
> 
> Positive aspect : Managed to massage some pixels into being normal!


OMG, this really sucks. I think I will stay with my [email protected] IPS for some time... This is ridiculous glow...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So another update on the screen after 2 hours of gaming.
> Its bleeding like crazy atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when im in desktop mode its yellow as could be, guess I have to call Asus.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6
> 
> Positive aspect : Managed to massage some pixels into being normal!


Dam dude. The bleed is exactly the same as mine and Benny89's, although mine is more white.

I'm starting to think a perfect version of this monitor doesn't exist.


----------



## Armxnian

Almost all IPS panels have backlight bleed, be it from LG or AU or whatever, nothing new here.

Anyone know when this is going to release in the states? Next week?


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Dam dude. The bleed is exactly the same as mine and Benny89's, although mine is more white.
> 
> I'm starting to think a perfect version of this monitor doesn't exist.


I guess there isnt atm







To early to tell considering they got nothing fixed yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OMG, this really sucks. I think I will stay with my [email protected] IPS for some time... This is ridiculous glow...


Aye really bad luck :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Almost all IPS panels have backlight bleed, be it from LG or AU or whatever, nothing new here.
> 
> Anyone know when this is going to release in the states? Next week?


All IPS have glow, but this is extreme!


----------



## gooface

Any Idea when this is coming to the USA? And the price in USD?


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> All IPS have glow, but this is extreme!


It is pretty bad, but it isn't that unusual. My p2715q had something similar, so does my current vp2780-4k. One went back, other one is going back, but for other reasons.

Do games look washed out in those specific areas? It really shouldn't be that noticeable in practice. Having a black background and no light in the room is not a very realistic test. It's just a problem with the tech, and not the specific unit. If it does indeed bother you, then return it.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> It is pretty bad, but it isn't that unusual. My p2715q had something similar, so does my current vp2780-4k. One went back, other one is going back, but for other reasons.
> 
> Do games look washed out in those specific areas? It really shouldn't be that noticeable in practice. Having a black background and no light in the room is not a very realistic test. It's just a problem with the tech, and not the specific unit. If it does indeed bother you, then return it.


Funny thing is, the more I play the more it gets visible and during games as soon as it gets darker, even so slightly as in CSgo or anyting like that you can clearly see it. Moslty left side... it glows like a glow stick on a trance party!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I guess there isnt atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To early to tell considering they got nothing fixed yet.
> Aye really bad luck :/
> All IPS have glow, but this is extreme!


I don't know but I would be really happy if someone will come here and say: "Hey, I have perfect panel - no dust, no dead pixels, no blb and very faint amount of glow which is normal for IPS". But I start to believe there is no one. Where are all these guys who already bough it ???

Btw, it is strange because usually only right side - especially bottom right corner is affected by glow. You had to be very unlucky... :-/


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Funny thing is, the more I play the more it gets visible and during games as soon as it gets darker, even so slightly as in CSgo or anyting like that you can clearly see it. Moslty left side... it glows like a glow stick on a trance party!


Try lowering Brightness to about 35 and check if that helped....

But I feel you man. It sucks in gaming. And most games nowadays have day-night cycles and it really sucks when it gets darker to

I start to think that I am lucky becasue only my bottom right corner glows like that.... But what does it say about quality of this panel? Well...bad things.

Now I am really afraid of getting replacement. So far I see that my glow is smallest one of all others :/

I wanna one like TFT had


----------



## Metros

Well at least the QC of the panel, is better than the ACER XB monitor.


----------



## Armxnian

Dell and Asus don't make panels. You already listed the big 3.


----------



## Benny89

*How to say difference between IPS GLOW and BACKLIGHT BLEEDING- smal guide.*

I decided to make a quick turorial for those who do not know difference between IPS glow and bleeding and want to know if their monitor has IPS glow- which is a feature of IPS panels and cannot be fixed and replacing model can shift glow but won't get rid of it. OR it is a backligh bleeding which is fault/issue and is a reason for replace/RMA as it should not be there.

Anyone saying that bleeding is feature is just like saying buying brand new car with flat tires is feature.

Ok, so few things.

*1*. How to say if that is glow or bleeding: First- *get PURE BLACK background on monitor, fullscreen. Turn off all lights in room, do it in dark (not during day).*

*a)* Take your screen and sit just in front of it, straight. About 1-2 feets away. Make centre of the screen to be directly at level of your eyes. Panel straight. Now, if monitor and panel are prefectly made you should see a little to almost no glow in each corner AS YOU MOVE YOUR EYES. *Each corner should have almost same amount of glow*. If one is glowing much more even those 3 others are same- that is bad panel.

Now if you move your head and body- up down, left right, changing angle- you can see that some corners are becomning brighter- glowing and covering corners in about 8 cm trinagles.

That is IPS glow. IPS glow depends on your viewing angle. If you move to left- right side is glowing more. And couterwise. Up and down same.

*b)* Now do you see any light that seem not to fade away, or stop glowing or glowing less as you move to different angle? *that is bleeding.*
*c)* *To check it*- move further from your screen. About 1,5-2 meters from it. IPS glow should fade away the further you are from screen. At that distance you should see almost no glow. If you look straight at centre of screen and see glowing near corners, lines, chasis- that is bleeding.
*d)* *Final test*- while you are far away from monitor- postition your self at extreme angles, and keep looking at bleeding places. If they do not dissapear as you move to different angles- *that is bleeding*.

It is worth to mention that bleeding near corners makes glow near corners worse as it adds more glow to it.

Here are few pics of glow/bleed from my PG. First shots is straight from centre 1,5-2 meters away from monitor. Rest are at different angles which should get rid of glowing parts if they were IPS. You can easly see bleeding spots.


----------



## Armxnian

No one is saying backlight bleed is a feature of IPS. It is something that all LCD panels have. However, nearly all IPS monitors have backlight bleed. If you have a specific unit without it, then consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Dell and Asus don't make panels. You already listed the big 3.


Yeah, I know however I was just saying, if they did make panels, this was not clear, sorry


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You know a lot has changed since the GTX 480, SLI and Crossfire are more popular, which means more developers support it from day one, NVIDIA and AMD drivers are a lot better for two way SLI or Crossfire as it is more popular, the GPU architecture has also improved for SLI and Crossfire, you cannot compare old GPUs in SLI to now.
> 
> We also have DirectX11 which improved SLI and Crossfire, now we got DirectX12 which is going to improve SLI and Crossfire in games.


So I take it SLI is ok these days then? no microstutter etc? also heard overclocking is what causes lots of issues in SLI.. if everything is kept stock, then runs smooth..


----------



## Searchofsub

Ah, upon further reading of microstuttering in SLI mode, it has mostly to do with VRAM. Some users report some games take upto 7GB VRAM even at 1080P. Passing on SLI.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Any Idea when this is coming to the USA? And the price in USD?


Supposedly, it's coming out first week of November at $799.99. We'll see, though. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Ashendie

Hey all

I received one of these last week and the IPS glow is acceptable and the tiny bit of backlight bleed in the top right corner doesn't bother me at all really so im pretty happy in that department. I went through 4 XB270HU's before I gave up, so I know about all that bad QC.

However..... one minor thing is bothering me a bit is the slight dip in brightness towards the top of the screen. Anyone else noticed this?. You can only really see it on very light coloured or white backgrounds/webpages etc.

You can see in the TFT central and the Hexus.net reviews that the screen uniformity/luminance does decrease in that area.

Does anyone else notice? or they just not bothered?

Maybe I'm just paranoid there's something wrong and it's normal?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *How to say difference between IPS GLOW and BACKLIGHT BLEEDING- smal guide.*
> 
> I decided to make a quick turorial for those who do not know difference between IPS glow and bleeding and want to know if their monitor has IPS glow- which is a feature of IPS panels and cannot be fixed and replacing model can shift glow but won't get rid of it. OR it is a backligh bleeding which is fault/issue and is a reason for replace/RMA as it should not be there.
> 
> Anyone saying that bleeding is feature is just like saying buying brand new car with flat tires is feature.
> 
> It is worth to mention that bleeding near corners makes glow near corners worse as it adds more glow to it.


Very nice summary, it is exactly like that. Especially last sentence is very true. Btw, did you notice the same issue as Ashendie? The top obviously darker than rest of the screen?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashendie*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I received one of these last week and the IPS glow is acceptable and the tiny bit of backlight bleed in the top right corner doesn't bother me at all really so im pretty happy in that department. I went through 4 XB270HU's before I gave up, so I know about all that bad QC.
> 
> However..... one minor thing is bothering me a bit is the slight dip in brightness towards the top of the screen. Anyone else noticed this?. You can only really see it on very light coloured or white backgrounds/webpages etc.
> 
> You can see in the TFT central and the Hexus.net reviews that the screen uniformity/luminance does decrease in that area.
> 
> Does anyone else notice? or they just not bothered?
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid there's something wrong and it's normal?


This is what I'm afraid of, those reviews mentioned there is dip in brightness at the top up to 30% which is pretty big difference and seems pretty noticeable by users on solid backgrounds. Especially browser, explorer, etc. I had this issue on TN Swift model and it was pretty annoying, however this was because TN technology used but I wouldn't think it can be problem of IPS as well. I would say this first batch have some manufacturing defect and backlight is not even in the top part of the screen. But maybe I'm wrong. But IPS panels should not have many uniformity issues. I wanted to buy this Asus but this was the main reason why I returned PG278Q. Maybe next batch resolve it or maybe I will wait for new Acers. If only I could put my hands on it in a shop....


----------



## Darylrese

Thanks for the guide! Its the bleed in the top right of mine that really puts me off my monitor.

I now have it running at 30% brightness and its a little better but still very much there.

Still don't know what to do. Chances are a replacement will be the same or worse as no-one yet has reported a perfect one (that I know of)

If I sent my PG279Q back, I wouldn't know what to get as a replacement.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks for the guide! Its the bleed in the top right of mine that really puts me off my monitor.
> 
> I now have it running at 30% brightness and its a little better but still very much there.
> 
> Still don't know what to do. Chances are a replacement will be the same or worse as no-one yet has reported a perfect one (that I know of)
> 
> If I sent my PG279Q back, I wouldn't know what to get as a replacement.


Bleed should not be there even if you have 100% brightness. Bleed is just manufacturing defect which can be caused by bend panel, assembly issues and others... It's pure QC fail these displays leave the factory.

30% is way too low for me, it does not look vivid at all. It's pretty dull. I need at least 60%... But that's me.

You know usually people who are satisfied with products don't come to forums and speak about it. Much more are unsatisfied people hanging around...

And as I said I had PG278Q which had almost no bleed. Only a little at the bottom which was very hard to notice even on dark scenes. So I can't see a reason why this should not be possible with IPS. In this factor both displays are same...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Thanks for the guide! Its the bleed in the top right of mine that really puts me off my monitor.
> 
> I now have it running at 30% brightness and its a little better but still very much there.
> 
> Still don't know what to do. Chances are a replacement will be the same or worse as no-one yet has reported a perfect one (that I know of)
> 
> If I sent my PG279Q back, I wouldn't know what to get as a replacement.


Man, this is premium product, flagship panel. It costed you 850 euros. It has great features and awesome design.

Each time you start game on it, look at it, enter your gaming room, turn it off- you should have wide smile on your face and happieness in your mind thinking- what I great purchase I made! I am so happy that I pulled trigger and got it. It is awesome!

However if each time you look at it you are gloomy, you think about bleeding, you are not 100% statisfied, you look instead of game to this place where there is some monitor issue, everyday you sit on forums wanting to confirm if you have bad monitor or better than others etc.- THAT MEANS YOU ARE NOT HAPPY WITH YOUR PURCHASE. And you are fooling yourself because you are afraid of replacement.

Now ask youself- are you happy with your monitor?

Because I am not and I am replacing it. And if my replacement will have bleeding again I will replace it again. At this price point I demand close to perfect screen. MINOR issues like little bleed, some tiny glow I can accept. But 8 cm trinagle of light in one of my corner- NO, I WON'T.

30.10 is new batch here in my retailer so I expect replacement in monday or day after.


----------



## Dawidowski

So I have brightness 35 atm, and let it rest overnight to see what happened to it after 3-4 hours gaming yesterday. If anything got worse and yeah it looks like this now








http://imgur.com/IVbc69r


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah, I know what your saying man.

Here in the UK, they have sold out at both suppliers until 9th November so cant get a replacement.

My eyes do automatically keep looking at the top right bleed, its not horrific but its enough it is distracting me from the game, especially on darker games.

Will be really interested to hear if your replacement is good, will be keeping a close eye on this thread for your findings


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So I have brightness 35 atm, and let it rest overnight to see what happened to it after 3-4 hours gaming yesterday. If anything got worse and yeah it looks like this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IVbc69r


I would send it back immediately, that bleed is ridiculous. How does it look like at 100% ????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, this is premium product, flagship panel. It costed you 850 euros. It has great features and awesome design.
> 
> Each time you start game on it, look at it, enter your gaming room, turn it off- you should have wide smile on your face and happieness in your mind thinking- what I great purchase I made! I am so happy that I pulled trigger and got it. It is awesome!
> 
> However if each time you look at it you are gloomy, you think about bleeding, you are not 100% statisfied, you look instead of game to this place where there is some monitor issue, everyday you sit on forums wanting to confirm if you have bad monitor or better than others etc.- THAT MEANS YOU ARE NOT HAPPY WITH YOUR PURCHASE. And you are fooling yourself because you are afraid of replacement.
> 
> Now ask youself- are you happy with your monitor?
> 
> Because I am not and I am replacing it. And if my replacement will have bleeding again I will replace it again. At this price point I demand close to perfect screen. MINOR issues like little bleed, some tiny glow I can accept. But 8 cm trinagle of light in one of my corner- NO, I WON'T.
> 
> 30.10 is new batch here in my retailer so I expect replacement in monday or day after.


Amen. It should be on stock at my retailer on 30.10 as well, but I don't want if I want to play lotter at the moment. I suppose they will improve QC with new batches so maybe it would make sense to wait a bit. But I really like the design of this monitor, it looks gorgeous. But I'm also curious on new Acers... Ah, very difficult situation....


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would send it back immediately, that bleed is ridiculous. How does it look like at 100% ????
> Amen. It should be on stock at my retailer on 30.10 as well, but I don't want if I want to play lotter at the moment. I suppose they will improve QC with new batches so maybe it would make sense to wait a bit. But I really like the design of this monitor, it looks gorgeous. But I'm also curious on new Acers... Ah, very difficult situation....


100% very low contrast on phone, just to see exactly where it leaks from. It just worse xD

http://imgur.com/t424J1P


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> 100% very low contrast on phone, just to see exactly where it leaks from. It just worse xD
> 
> http://imgur.com/t424J1P


Send it back and ask for replacement. This is riddiculus!


----------



## Darylrese

Am I just being picky with my backlight bleed? It isn't that bad compared to some I have seen in here. Just worried I will send it back when actually the example I have is about as good as it gets...


----------



## Dawidowski

I just send them emails with pictures, serial number and so forth. Waiting for response but to be honest, its sweden xD I expect an answer like this " unfortunately we do not see any issues with this monitor, it has a little glow but that is normal with these monitors, please contact us for further information if needed"

But will see what they say, will keep people updated here and if I get a new one I will test it aswell.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Am I just being picky with my backlight bleed? It isn't that bad compared to some I have seen in here. Just worried I will send it back when actually the example I have is about as good as it gets...


Now thats a really good monitor right there, theres almost no glow... you can barely see it at all.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Am I just being picky with my backlight bleed? It isn't that bad compared to some I have seen in here. Just worried I will send it back when actually the example I have is about as good as it gets...


Man, only you can tell that. At those pictures it doesn't look bad but there is light in your room so it make it look better. Only you can tell how does it look like FOR YOU in dark backgrounds during gaming at the evening or night.

Some people here are willing to accept such glow, such, as me, are not. That depends on you.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Am I just being picky with my backlight bleed? It isn't that bad compared to some I have seen in here.
> Just worried I will send it back when actually the example I have is about as good as it gets...


After spending £700 plus you need to be 100% happy, if not send it back.


----------



## Dawidowski

RMA is done. They accepted it... now I have to wait for some papers to get send to me by mail so I can send the screen back.
Question is now, do you just pack it down in to the original box and thats all? or do you have to pack box in box ... cause that mother is huge already.

Dude told me to bubble wrap it, im like I got all the original things left, if I pack it down theres no more space!?
I will have to take a look at it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> After spending £700 plus you need to be 100% happy, if not send it back.


This.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

I hope I don't get buyers remorse, but I ended up getting a PG278Q for $500 used from someone that shared lots of photos of the monitor. It has no issues, damn i say it, but it seems fantastic QC wise.

To reassure myself (besides this post), the $350 can go towards something else or be saved for another monitor 3 yers from now.


----------



## Waro

How are your experiences with pixel inversion with the PG278Q? To have no pixel inversion with the PG279Q is an important point for me.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> RMA is done. They accepted it... now I have to wait for some papers to get send to me by mail so I can send the screen back.
> Question is now, do you just pack it down in to the original box and thats all? or do you have to pack box in box ... cause that mother is huge already.
> 
> Dude told me to bubble wrap it, im like I got all the original things left, if I pack it down theres no more space!?
> I will have to take a look at it.


Did you buy it from Sweden? What website?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> 100% very low contrast on phone, just to see exactly where it leaks from. It just worse xD
> 
> http://imgur.com/t424J1P


OMG, that's crazy. They should compensate you for that. 850 for this ???? No way... It's like you buy a new car and they've already sent you wracked. Shame on those who made a QC of this one and let it passed to customers...

@Darylrese, seems you have pretty good one. But take a screen from your ideal sitting position at night with completely black background. You can use PassMark monitor test app for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I hope I don't get buyers remorse, but I ended up getting a PG278Q for $500 used from someone that shared lots of photos of the monitor. It has no issues, damn i say it, but it seems fantastic QC wise.
> 
> To reassure myself (besides this post), the $350 can go towards something else or be saved for another monitor 3 yers from now.


Hmm, if you can live with pixel inversion and not great image quality then it will be fine. But I would not take TN panel anymore. If you only play games, then you will be fine. But in the desktop you won't be satisfied in my opinion. But maybe you are not so immersive like me. Let us know how you like it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> How are your experiences with pixel inversion with the PG278Q? To have no pixel inversion with the PG279Q is an important point for me.


Pixel inversion is fixed, however there are other issues...


----------



## misiak

I would say all PG279Q should look like this one MG279Q (except those 2 dead pixel). Almost invisible glow and no BLB so you get the point. YES, such monitors exist so why you should accept some with defects ?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Just another reassurance post, I'll stop after this because I don't want to be *that guy.*

I wouldn't mind getting the PG279Q, but I don't want to deal with the QC issues, specially with a list of life challenges coming up. I'm coming from a 7 year old monitor, so as long as I don't see the PG279Q in person, I'm very satisfied with the PG278Q which looks amazing to me, this is my first 1440P monitor. Saving $350 and paying nearly half the cost of the PG279Q was worth the sacrifice. The money can either go towards pascal, SLI or when ASUS and Acer get their QC problems resolved or Dell comes out with a IPS G-Sync.

I don't want to deter anyone from getting the PG279Q, a part of me still wants it. But it was coincidental that someone was selling the PG278Q next to where I live with hardly any issues from what I can see and some curve balls life threw at me a few days ago.

I really do envy those that get a 279 with near perfect quality and get their moneys worth. And I feel absolute anger towards ASUS for making some of the people here have to play a lottery and RMA or pay restocking fees to get a good one.

On a side note, I realized that having the desktop at 144 hz pushes mine (and many others) GPU idle tempersatures pretty high.

If one can deal with 60 hz desktop, I recommend running the desktop at 60 hz and games at 144 hz. All this can be handled through NVIDIA control panel.

I'm noticing idle temperature differences of 6C to 10C. I'm using a Kraken G10 + H55, and I wan my PWM fans to be off at idle with temperatures at 30C to 32C to reduce dirt in my radiator and extend the life of my fans.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would say all PG279Q should look like this one MG279Q (except those 2 dead pixel). Almost invisible glow and no BLB so you get the point. YES, such monitors exist so why you should accept some with defects ?


I would say thats a nice buy! Maybe I should try to hope for more glow.. and go for free sync while being a nvidia guy


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Just another reassurance post, I'll stop after this because I don't want to be *that guy.*
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting the PG279Q, but I don't want to deal with the QC issues, specially with a list of life challenges coming up. I'm coming from a 7 year old monitor, so as long as I don't see the PG279Q in person, I'm very satisfied with the PG278Q which looks amazing to me, this is my first 1440P monitor. Saving $350 and paying nearly half the cost of the PG279Q was worth the sacrifice. The money can either go towards pascal, SLI or when ASUS and Acer get their QC problems resolved or Dell comes out with a IPS G-Sync.
> 
> I don't want to deter anyone from getting the PG279Q, a part of me still wants it. But it was coincidental that someone was selling the PG278Q next to where I live with hardly any issues from what I can see and some curve balls life threw at me a few days ago.
> 
> I really do envy those that get a 279 with near perfect quality and get their moneys worth. And I feel absolute anger towards ASUS for making some of the people here have to play a lottery and RMA or pay restocking fees to get a good one.
> 
> On a side note, I realized that having the desktop at 144 hz pushes mine (and many others) GPU idle tempersatures pretty high.
> 
> If one can deal with 60 hz desktop, I recommend running the desktop at 60 hz and games at 144 hz. All this can be handled through NVIDIA control panel.
> 
> I'm noticing idle temperature differences of 6C to 10C. I'm using a Kraken G10 + H55, and I wan my PWM fans to be off at idle with temperatures at 30C to 32C to reduce dirt in my radiator and extend the life of my fans.


Just use 120Hz in desktop and the card will downclock to idle







And in desktop the difference between 120Hz and 144Hz is negligible. In any case if you never had IPS panel I think you will be pretty satisfied. To me the image quality itself is very close to my IPS panel after a good calibration and the only problem is with uniformity (bad angles, gama shift, sides brighter will yellow tint) - but in games you hardly notice it







If I would want monitor only for games I would definitely take PG278Q. But because I also work at my PC the TN panel is no go for me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I would say thats a nice buy! Maybe I should try to hope for more glow.. and go for free sync while being a nvidia guy


Whaaat ? :-D


----------



## Dawidowski

More glow on my PG279Q - Get a refund and then buy the MG279Q.
Since I use nvidia I wont be able to use free synd but I get the 144hz and a great IPS panel


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Just use 120Hz in desktop and the card will downclock to idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in desktop the difference between 120Hz and 144Hz is negligible. In any case if you never had IPS panel I think you will be pretty satisfied. To me the image quality itself is very close to my IPS panel after a good calibration and the only problem is with uniformity (bad angles, gama shift, sides brighter will yellow tint) - but in games you hardly notice it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I would want monitor only for games I would definitely take PG278Q. But because I also work at my PC the TN panel is no go for me...
> Whaaat ? :-D


I'll try 120 hz, I don't know why it doesn't downclock well at 144 hz... Is that a NVIDIA thing?

Yeah, I'm basically using it for gaming, I have a work mintor that's IPS.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> I'll try 120 hz, I don't know why it doesn't downclock well at 144 hz... Is that a NVIDIA thing?
> 
> Yeah, I'm basically using it for gaming, I have a work mintor that's IPS.


It's because pixel clock is too high at 144Hz and 2D clocks are not reliable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> More glow on my PG279Q - Get a refund and then buy the MG279Q.
> Since I use nvidia I wont be able to use free synd but I get the 144hz and a great IPS panel


Ah, good joke







But the point is MG279Q has the same panel as PG279Q :-D So I'm pretty sure you can have good PG279Q with a bit of luck or much better QC from Asus side. It's not impossible...


----------



## Stars

Amazon.de had a deal for Acer 270 for 650 eur...They have 41 used 270s in the Amazon Warehouse deals, wich means 41 returns at least LOL. Thats just pathetic, theres no other way to describe it.

So apparently it doesnt look like the panel got fixed looking at all those returns..


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2619226/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2619226/width/500/height/1000[/URL] Amazon.de had a deal for Acer 270 for 650 eur...They have 41 used 270s in the Amazon Warehouse deals, wich means 41 returns at least LOL. Thats just pathetic, theres no other way to describe it. So apparently it doesnt look like the panel got fixed looking at all those returns..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice detective work there. I remember last black friday they had 15% off warehouse items, the ACER and ASUS were on there, but I realized "screw that, they're all returns."


----------



## Stars

ye when it comes to monitors its bets to stay as far away as possible from monitors, unless you dont mind one with dead pixels etc. when you can save like 100+ dollars.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> ye when it comes to monitors its bets to stay as far away as possible from monitors.


Think you missed the word preowned haha.


----------



## snuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, good joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the point is MG279Q has the same panel as PG279Q :-D


Wrong.
Quote:


> The Asus ROG Swift PG279Q features an AU Optronics M270Q008 V0 AHVA (IPS-type) panel which is capable of producing 16.7 million colours with a true 8-bit colour depth. This is a new panel that we've not seen in any screen before. Early reports and some other reviews have wrongly stated that the screen is using the same M270DAN02.3 panel as the similarly spec'd Acer XB270HU and Asus MG279Q. That isn't right though, and isn't really logical given that this is a new borderless / frameless style panel as well. We expect to see this new panel used in the forthcoming Acer XB271HU when that's released too.


Source: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snuze*
> 
> Wrong.
> Source: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


It is only slightly modified version of older panel. But maybe that's the reason why the quality is so bad. Hope this will improve. In any case I'm very curious on new XB271HU. 99% it will be the same .... as PG279Q.


----------



## Dawidowski

My question is, despite being modified or new/old is it really that hard to produce a good monitor ?
They demand 750-900 euro for a screen and it seems as QC is bad, panels are bad, pixel control and dust is also an issue.

I now understand why people tried to tell others to not buy the Acer, or the first Swift. I tested the PG278Q and I had to turn it back after a day... That gamma and that yellowish tone across the whole screen just was not worth 750 euro.
Now they demand 900 for BLB glow and Bad Pixels









Starting to see a trend in game development, gaming gear and monitors. Produce fast and sell to make numbers but don't give a damn about customer satisfaction...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Starting to see a trend in game development, gaming gear and monitors. Produce fast and sell to make numbers but don't give a damn about customer satisfaction...


That's the truth. And like you imply, we are getting milked hardcore for computer monitors. That's why they don't use any really good SPVA panels in any computer monitors. I'd go bananas for a monitor using said panel with full array backlighting, good build quality, high refresh rate, and G-SYNC, but as long as people are willing to pay $700-800 for crap (like me, lol) it won't happen. On that note, at least I don't pay money for crap games or other hardware, and this is the last time I'll ever spend so much money for an IPS or TN panel, let alone one with so many QC issues.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's the truth. And like you imply, we are getting milked hardcore for computer monitors. That's why they don't use any really good SPVA panels in any computer monitors. I'd go bananas for a monitor using said panel with full array backlighting, good build quality, high refresh rate, and G-SYNC, but as long as people are willing to pay $700-800 for crap (like me, lol) it won't happen. On that note, at least I don't pay money for crap games or other hardware, and this is the last time I'll ever spend so much money for an IPS or TN panel, let alone one with so many QC issues.


True, mate. But how can we resist while there is just NO CHOICE for us. It is either this 144Hz, G-Sync IPS 1440p or....yea.... 120 Hz VA but not G-Sync and 1440p....144Hz G-Sync but TN....or VA G-Sync but 1080p....

So what can we do....

We can only play lottery. I will be playing mine until I get close to perfect PG. I don't care how many times my local store will have to return and replace me monitors. They can write complainments to ASUS for their shirt quality that make clients return defect units.

I have bought in my life quite lot of TVs on the other hand and I never had any issues like that. Every screen was perfect. Why can't gaming monitors be like that?

Because lts face it- Asus and Acer have monopoly right now for that kind of monitor so they demand price waaaay over the top.

I bet that in reality developing of this new monitors (PG and XB) cost less than 300 euros, maybe 350. And we are paying 850 for it.

Guess we are lemmings after all







But what we can do. Grow grey beards waiting for OLEDs?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> True, mate. But how can we resist while there is just NO CHOICE for us. It is either this 144Hz, G-Sync IPS 1440p or....yea.... 120 Hz VA but not G-Sync and 1440p....144Hz G-Sync but TN....or VA G-Sync but 1080p....
> 
> So what can we do....
> 
> We can only play lottery. I will be playing mine until I get close to perfect PG. I don't care how many times my local store will have to return and replace me monitors. They can write complainments to ASUS for their shirt quality that make clients return defect units.
> 
> I have bought in my life quite lot of TVs on the other hand and I never had any issues like that. Every screen was perfect. Why can't gaming monitors be like that?
> 
> Because lts face it- Asus and Acer have monopoly right now for that kind of monitor so they demand price waaaay over the top.
> 
> I bet that in reality developing of this new monitors (PG and XB) cost less than 300 euros, maybe 350. And we are paying 850 for it.
> 
> Guess we are lemmings after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what we can do. Grow grey beards waiting for OLEDs?


Yeah we're lacking truly great options. I was considering getting a very nice 40-something inch 4k TV for PC gaming and mounting it farther back to compensate for the size increase, but I'll hold off for now and save that as a last resort.


----------



## Falkentyne

Well folks,
This is EXACTLY why I'm sticking with my PIXEL PERFECT XL2720Z monitor.
No backlight bleed at all.
No strange inversion artifacts (at least not what other monitors don't already have just from the LCD tech)
No smudges
No ants in the screen.

Sure...I don't have gsync or freesync.
But I have full range motion blur reduction like a CRT at all refresh rates (Excluding 50hz).
What's wrong with sitting on something that works?

If you guys sat on something that worked, and didn't buy into the defective crap and just held onto your higher quality monitors, guess what? You would get higher quality new stuff since no one would be buying the defective stuff or the manufactures would be losing money from all the returns.

Sure we wont have our dream tech for awhile (which is OLED with 50,000 hours blue channel lifetime, freesync+gsync+strobed /scanning backlight (similar to Oculus rift) with ZERO Crosstalk (perfect like a CRT), but until then stick with what works.

The problem is a lot of you are extremely rich or well to do and you have more money than common sense. So you just throw money at hardware and complain about it while continuing to buy it. I guess that's the perks of having a lot of money to spend....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> My question is, despite being modified or new/old is it really that hard to produce a good monitor ?
> They demand 750-900 euro for a screen and it seems as QC is bad, panels are bad, pixel control and dust is also an issue.
> 
> I now understand why people tried to tell others to not buy the Acer, or the first Swift. I tested the PG278Q and I had to turn it back after a day... That gamma and that yellowish tone across the whole screen just was not worth 750 euro.
> Now they demand 900 for BLB glow and Bad Pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see a trend in game development, gaming gear and monitors. Produce fast and sell to make numbers but don't give a damn about customer satisfaction...


Seems you had the same experience with 278Q as me. I paid 750 as well and I was disappointed. TN technology is already outdated. But I've expected this a bit but wanted to try 1440p and 144Hz. I might have tried XB270 instead... Btw, could you compare both monitors ? Is 279 much better if we exclude all those pixel/bleed issues ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> VA G-Sync but 1080p....


Sorry, but what is this VA G-sync 1080p ??? I'm afraid there is no such monitor like this on the market... Or am I missing something ? Or do you mean z35 ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems you had the same experience with 278Q as me. I paid 750 as well and I was disappointed. TN technology is already outdated. But I've expected this a bit but wanted to try 1440p and 144Hz. I might have tried XB270 instead... Btw, could you compare both monitors ? Is 279 much better if we exclude all those pixel/bleed issues ?
> Sorry, but what is this VA G-sync 1080p ??? I'm afraid there is no such monitor like this on the market... Or am I missing something ? Or do you mean z35 ?


Yeah, I meant z35. We just don't have choice. If we want best of all worlds we are right now pretty much forced to buy new PG or XB. And that sucks QC would be better if AUO had competitors, but no one else is making that kind of panels.

Sucks hard.....


----------



## Benny89

The reason of my replacement can be seen in this video: bottom right corner

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIEgFMigNWc&feature=youtu.be

Video taken at night, dark room in Witcher 3 total dark dungeon. Brightness: 24, Gamma: 40

Belive me if it was half as big- I would keep it. But that covers WAY to much of screen while sitting DIRECT in front of centre of the screen at level of my eyes.

As you can see all other 3 corner when looking at whole monitor from centre are perfect and there is no glow- only at angles.


----------



## Darylrese

OK so I actually think my problem is IPS Glow and not bleed! sitting further away from the monitor and using during the day both help to mask the glow from the top right corner. In fact it was so much better today it's made me want to keep it again.

As night drew in, the glow was more apparent. It varies with distance, lighting in room and monitor angle.

I've asked for an RMA but I'm still not decided


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah, I meant z35. We just don't have choice. If we want best of all worlds we are right now pretty much forced to buy new PG or XB. And that sucks QC would be better if AUO had competitors, but no one else is making that kind of panels.
> 
> Sucks hard.....


You right but 21:9 is not for me - also I would say resolution is to small for 32". Why the heck they won't make 16:9 ??? 24" ? Or better 1440p 27" VA? There is really lack of comprtition. AUO has a monopol here. Sad.

You are pretty unlucky for that crazy bottom corner glow, otherwise monitor looks siperb. Btw seems this guy has simillar issues:

http://youtu.be/mqfK4mkdDkM


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Well folks,
> This is EXACTLY why I'm sticking with my PIXEL PERFECT XL2720Z monitor.
> No backlight bleed at all.
> No strange inversion artifacts (at least not what other monitors don't already have just from the LCD tech)
> No smudges
> No ants in the screen.
> 
> Sure...I don't have gsync or freesync.
> But I have full range motion blur reduction like a CRT at all refresh rates (Excluding 50hz).
> What's wrong with sitting on something that works?
> 
> If you guys sat on something that worked, and didn't buy into the defective crap and just held onto your higher quality monitors, guess what? You would get higher quality new stuff since no one would be buying the defective stuff or the manufactures would be losing money from all the returns.
> 
> Sure we wont have our dream tech for awhile (which is OLED with 50,000 hours blue channel lifetime, freesync+gsync+strobed /scanning backlight (similar to Oculus rift) with ZERO Crosstalk (perfect like a CRT), but until then stick with what works.
> 
> The problem is a lot of you are extremely rich or well to do and you have more money than common sense. So you just throw money at hardware and complain about it while continuing to buy it. I guess that's the perks of having a lot of money to spend....


I get where you're coming from and I totally agree with you. It's just that most of us really just want something better (higher resolution, gsync, etc.) and manufacturers just won't offer the very best with great quality for a long time, if ever. So we're left just settling for what we can get our hands on. Prior to my XB270HU I had an Asus VG248QE with zero problems but at the end of the day it was just a 24 inch 1080p TN screen with no gsync and really just left a lot to be desired for my gaming experience. I am one of the lucky few who managed to snag an acceptable Acer on the very first try and after hearing all the horror stories I definitely will not be buying another so called "Premium" gaming monitor for many years from any brand.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK so I actually think my problem is IPS Glow and not bleed! sitting further away from the monitor and using during the day both help to mask the glow from the top right corner. In fact it was so much better today it's made me want to keep it again.
> 
> As night drew in, the glow was more apparent. It varies with distance, lighting in room and monitor angle.
> 
> I've asked for an RMA but I'm still not decided


Yes, glow changes with distance. The closer you are the worse glow you may see. Can you make some video as benny did?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The problem is a lot of you are extremely rich or well to do and you have more money than common sense. So you just throw money at hardware and complain about it while continuing to buy it. I guess that's the perks of having a lot of money to spend....


Yep, first world problems. Although I've actually learned my lesson; the XB270HU was my first high end gaming monitor purchase, and I'm going to be way more cautious from now on.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep, first world problems. Although I've actually learned my lesson; the XB270HU was my first high end gaming monitor purchase, and I'm going to be way more cautious from now on.


i think to buy pg278q,300 euro less then pg279q and without bleeding and glow issues...im gamer only don t need a little bit better color and better angle...bored u think it s good idea?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i think to buy pg278q,300 euro less then pg279q and without bleeding and glow issues...im gamer only don t need a little bit better color and better angle...bored u think it s good idea?


Yeah based on what you've told me, I think the PG278Q or the new Dell G-SYNC monitor is best for you. The Dell seems to have less QC problems, otherwise it should be essentially the same as the PG278Q.


----------



## TarballX

Just curious, have the people with IPS glow issues used IPS monitors before? I've been using a Korean 1440p IPS monitor for the past 3 years so I'm pretty used to the IPS glow on it. Is the glow on the ASUS really worse than other IPS monitors?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You right but 21:9 is not for me - also I would say resolution is to small for 32". Why the heck they won't make 16:9 ??? 24" ? Or better 1440p 27" VA? There is really lack of comprtition. AUO has a monopol here. Sad.
> 
> You are pretty unlucky for that crazy bottom corner glow, otherwise monitor looks siperb. Btw seems this guy has simillar issues:
> 
> http://youtu.be/mqfK4mkdDkM


That is actually my YT account







. If you look in videos I posted, all are from this channel


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Just curious, have the people with IPS glow issues used IPS monitors before? I've been using a Korean 1440p IPS monitor for the past 3 years so I'm pretty used to the IPS glow on it. Is the glow on the ASUS really worse than other IPS monitors?


I can't speak for the PG279Q, but I have the XB270HU which is of course very similar, and I've had two budget LG IPS monitors before this. The glow on the XB270HU is definitely noticeably worse.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK so I actually think my problem is IPS Glow and not bleed! sitting further away from the monitor and using during the day both help to mask the glow from the top right corner. In fact it was so much better today it's made me want to keep it again.
> 
> As night drew in, the glow was more apparent. It varies with distance, lighting in room and monitor angle.
> 
> I've asked for an RMA but I'm still not decided


Well, mine bottom right corner is also mostly IPS glow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIEgFMigNWc&feature=youtu.be

But as you can see it stays there even though I sit directly in front, looking at centre of screen. All other 3 corners at this position do not show any IPS glow as I do not sit at any angle. However no matter at what angle I look- right bottom still glow (apart from extreme down-left angle but that is uplayable as I had to lie on desk pretty much). The glow is just not uniform.

I won't set my screen at strange angles, placing my chair at strange angle and looking at my screen at strage angle only to make this glow fade away- that is not comfortable playing but some streching already.

Sure it fades away from like 1 meter but so what? I sit 2 feets from monitor that how I play and how I have desk.

Besides it does not matter if that is IPS glow, bleeding or mix of both. My bottom right glows like crazy when I sit at dam centre of it! That should not occur.

And so it goes for replacement. IPS glow should be at angles, not at dead centre. That is bad calibrated or bend panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Just curious, have the people with IPS glow issues used IPS monitors before? I've been using a Korean 1440p IPS monitor for the past 3 years so I'm pretty used to the IPS glow on it. Is the glow on the ASUS really worse than other IPS monitors?


You can check mine: Video above link: taken at night, dark room in Witcher 3 total dark dungeon. Brightness: 24, Gamma: 40

It does not matter if it glows. All IPS glows. It is a matter how much they glow how they glow. As you can see my bottom right glows all the time. It is like 65% IPS glow mixed with 35% bleeding.

Point is if people are willing to accept something like that saying- that is normal or are willing to get replacement until they get what they paid for.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems you had the same experience with 278Q as me. I paid 750 as well and I was disappointed. TN technology is already outdated. But I've expected this a bit but wanted to try 1440p and 144Hz. I might have tried XB270 instead... Btw, could you compare both monitors ? Is 279 much better if we exclude all those pixel/bleed issues ?
> Sorry, but what is this VA G-sync 1080p ??? I'm afraid there is no such monitor like this on the market... Or am I missing something ? Or do you mean z35 ?


This is my PG279Q http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6
This was my PG278Q http://m.imgur.com/XNv0qgr

The main difference between these two are picture quality.
Response time, latency and functionality is basically the same, if you use one or the other you won't notice any major difference.

Picture quality though is very noticible, the 279q is alot sharper and has alot more life in the colors, its darker in blacks and more colorful yet not to over colored.
The 278q has a gamma layer so it looked washed out..
Both my Dell 2412m are more colorful and have more depth then both Asus screens, and despite some glows in right hand corners of all 3 dells I have you wont notice it in games, movies or anything like that. It's like it gets hidden in the colors.

The 278q was greyish out washed and next to my dell, it looked like a piece of junk quality wise. The angles made the colors worse and after 3 hours I said no thanks.
The 279q is slightly Less colorful compare to dells but in a good way, like a little more detailed it feels but not as crips ... could be due to me using the dells for 4 years with 75 brightness xD I loved it

Yet they ruin the dells in gaming, 144hz g sync and resolution makes most things look wow. Csgo was a new game, gta5 too, Diablo 3 and now waiting for battleborn








IPS is the way to go, I will never ever buy an TN again.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> I can't speak for the PG279Q, but I have the XB270HU which is of course very similar, and I've had two budget LG IPS monitors before this. The glow on the XB270HU is definitely noticeably worse.


I've had the opposite experience, I have a budget IPS (24" mind you) that has worse glow than the PG279Q. The glow on the PG279Q is still very noticeable for me though.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> This is my PG279Q http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6
> This was my PG278Q http://m.imgur.com/XNv0qgr
> 
> The main difference between these two are picture quality.
> Response time, latency and functionality is basically the same, if you use one or the other you won't notice any major difference.
> 
> Picture quality though is very noticible, the 279q is alot sharper and has alot more life in the colors, its darker in blacks and more colorful yet not to over colored.
> The 278q has a gamma layer so it looked washed out..
> Both my Dell 2412m are more colorful and have more depth then both Asus screens, and despite some glows in right hand corners of all 3 dells I have you wont notice it in games, movies or anything like that. It's like it gets hidden in the colors.
> 
> The 278q was greyish out washed and next to my dell, it looked like a piece of junk quality wise. The angles made the colors worse and after 3 hours I said no thanks.
> The 279q is slightly Less colorful compare to dells but in a good way, like a little more detailed it feels but not as crips ... could be due to me using the dells for 4 years with 75 brightness xD I loved it
> 
> Yet they ruin the dells in gaming, 144hz g sync and resolution makes most things look wow. Csgo was a new game, gta5 too, Diablo 3 and now waiting for battleborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS is the way to go, I will never ever buy an TN again.


I have to disagree, CallSignVega already showed that the TN panel of the Swift is pretty much on par with IPS. http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a0/a0260e7e_IMG_0507.jpeg if you are seeing such a huge difference between the two then I think you are doing something wrong.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I have to disagree, CallSignVega already showed that the TN panel of the Swift is pretty much on par with IPS. http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a0/a0260e7e_IMG_0507.jpeg if you are seeing such a huge difference between the two then I think you are doing something wrong.


Using a picture of two monitors with miss-matched brightness and aspect rations which are clearly not displaying the same parts of the image is not going to win an argument.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Using a picture of two monitors with miss-matched brightness and aspect rations which are clearly not displaying the same parts of the image is not going to win an argument.


Callsignvega is correct.
The panels have almost identical image quality. He's disassembled more panels than anyone on this forum besides people who work for the companies themselves. I trust him fully.

The problem with the washed out Swifts is some of them had a BADLY incorrect gamma calibration from the factory. The tftcentral review sample came with 2.2 gamma. Some people got units that shipped with 1.4-1.8 gamma instead. And they tried to defend their defective units by saying that the lagom.nl gamma chart is not accurate. It *IS* if you keep your head in the center of the monitor and line up the 2.2 line with your head eye level perfectly. I've tested several panels with that method and they call came within 0.1 gamma of what was expected from the calibration.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I have to disagree, CallSignVega already showed that the TN panel of the Swift is pretty much on par with IPS. http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a0/a0260e7e_IMG_0507.jpeg if you are seeing such a huge difference between the two then I think you are doing something wrong.


Some swifts came with incorrect gamma out of the box, being shipped between 1.4-1.8 gamma when they should have had 2.1-2.2 gamma. Those swifts you linked that were washed out were the incorrect gamma units as I just wrote above.

I don't know why callsignvega gets bashed so much. He's been as helpful as chief blur buster in enhancing our monitor experience for years.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Overlong and unnecessarily defensive response to a misunderstood comment.


What the eff are you posting about? A zoomed out picture (likely a cellphone picture) of two monitors with different aspect ratios, resolutions, and *different brightness* (not gamma) which are clearly not showing the same parts of an image is misleading and not a good way to compare two different monitors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Using a picture of two monitors with miss-matched brightness and aspect rations which are clearly not displaying the same parts of the image is not going to win an argument.


There are other pictures in his build log where he corrects both monitors to equal brightness and sets both monitors to 2560x1440 resolution. Vega has gone through more monitors than most people and I highly trust his opinion especially when it comes to displays so when he says color performance on the Swift is that good I'll believe him. Of course the TN panel will still suffer from viewing angle problems and there's the dreaded grainy matte coating that ruins the overall image quality but I really don't think anyone can bash on the Swift's colors alone.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I have to disagree, CallSignVega already showed that the TN panel of the Swift is pretty much on par with IPS. http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a0/a0260e7e_IMG_0507.jpeg if you are seeing such a huge difference between the two then I think you are doing something wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> What the eff are you posting about? A zoomed out picture (likely a cellphone picture) of two monitors with different aspect ratios, resolutions, and *different brightness* (not gamma) which are clearly not showing the same parts of an image is misleading and not a good way to compare two different monitors.


Strawman.argument.
Your argument has nothing to do with the 1.8 gamma badly factory calibrated swifts.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Strawman.argument.
> Your argument has nothing to do with the 1.8 gamma badly factory calibrated swifts.


Exactly, which is why I didn't mention it. Both of you clearly missed the point of my original post.


----------



## Searchofsub

So was wondering including the coating on the screen, if rog swift and x34 have identical colors? One is IPS and the other is TN, In general, dosent the IPS have better color?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> There are other pictures in his build log where he corrects both monitors to equal brightness and sets both monitors to 2560x1440 resolution. Vega has gone through more monitors than most people and I highly trust his opinion especially when it comes to displays so when he says color performance on the Swift is that good I'll believe him. Of course the TN panel will still suffer from viewing angle problems and there's the dreaded grainy matte coating that ruins the overall image quality but I really don't think anyone can bash on the Swift's colors alone.


Do you know where callsignvega got that test image from? I want to use it.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> So was wondering including the coating on the screen, if rog swift and x34 have identical colors? One is IPS and the other is TN, In general, dosent the IPS have better color?


The ROG Swift (TN) and X34 (IPS) and PG279Q (IPS) absolutely do not have identical colours. Anyone saying otherwise is colour blind. Colour shift alone makes a huge difference. IPS will always beat TN hands down for colour reproduction, no question. The issue with the X34 and PG279Q is IPS glow and also bleed. The panels used in both these monitors are known to suffer with it, some badly. Bit of a lottery really, as some seem fine.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> There are other pictures in his build log where he corrects both monitors to equal brightness and sets both monitors to 2560x1440 resolution. Vega has gone through more monitors than most people and I highly trust his opinion especially when it comes to displays so when he says color performance on the Swift is that good I'll believe him. Of course the TN panel will still suffer from viewing angle problems and there's the dreaded grainy matte coating that ruins the overall image quality but I really don't think anyone can bash on the Swift's colors alone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> What the eff are you posting about? A zoomed out picture (likely a cellphone picture) of two monitors with different aspect ratios, resolutions, and *different brightness* (not gamma) which are clearly not showing the same parts of an image is misleading and not a good way to compare two different monitors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Some swifts came with incorrect gamma out of the box, being shipped between 1.4-1.8 gamma when they should have had 2.1-2.2 gamma. Those swifts you linked that were washed out were the incorrect gamma units as I just wrote above.
> 
> I don't know why callsignvega gets bashed so much. He's been as helpful as chief blur buster in enhancing our monitor experience for years.


To answer for my earlier post.

Thats the image comparision I have and had with the same brightess.
Im not eve close at being any good with colors comparision but putting 2 dells between an TN Swift, you could not not notice the difference. Using same brightess on all 3 monitors even tried to match colors from different presets from tft central didnt make it any better.

Thats how I felt and what I saw but colors are also personal.
Also I could be completely wrong, but right out of the box all I could say was nope this aint anything close. My roomie who games himself said the same.

You wanted my experience, thats all I have :/


----------



## Dawidowski

The new Acer XB271UH has probably the same panel as the Asus PG279Q.

Being listen in sweden already with mostly the same specs.
https://www.komplett.se/product/859681/datorutrustning/bildskrm/bildskrmar/acer-27-led-predator-g-sync-xb271hu


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> To answer for my earlier post.
> 
> Thats the image comparision I have and had with the same brightess.
> Im not eve close at being any good with colors comparision but putting 2 dells between an TN Swift, you could not not notice the difference. Using same brightess on all 3 monitors even tried to match colors from different presets from tft central didnt make it any better.
> 
> Thats how I felt and what I saw but colors are also personal.
> Also I could be completely wrong, but right out of the box all I could say was nope this aint anything close. My roomie who games himself said the same.
> 
> You wanted my experience, thats all I have :/


Fair enough. You've owned the monitor personally and saw that there was a significant difference. I just feel like a lot of people aren't giving the TN panels in the Swift and BenQ XL2730Z enough credit. Of course I'm not claiming that we should all go out and start buying TN panels but for the average everyday user I think at least when it comes to color performance the 1440p panels are quite alright. The stupid matte coating on them is the real bummer.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Fair enough. You've owned the monitor personally and saw that there was a significant difference. I just feel like a lot of people aren't giving the TN panels in the Swift and BenQ XL2730Z enough credit. Of course I'm not claiming that we should all go out and start buying TN panels but for the average everyday user I think at least when it comes to color performance the 1440p panels are quite alright. The stupid matte coating on them is the real bummer.


Would been really nice to see how it would be like without coating, could be just that what gave me the odd gamma layer I mentioned. I dont doubt the quality of TN panels but being stuck with IPS for years and going back was not for me


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Some swifts came with incorrect gamma out of the box, being shipped between 1.4-1.8 gamma when they should have had 2.1-2.2 gamma. Those swifts you linked that were washed out were the incorrect gamma units as I just wrote above.
> 
> I don't know why callsignvega gets bashed so much. He's been as helpful as chief blur buster in enhancing our monitor experience for years.


Is there a way to change these settings you speak of?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Is there a way to change these settings you speak of?


Nope, no low level gamma settings at all on the ROG Swift







It's sad that the XB270HU has a gamma setting right in its OSD while the ROG does NOT :/ Even the Benq has them. The older PB278Q did have a gamma setting, though! http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/2442#2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Fair enough. You've owned the monitor personally and saw that there was a significant difference. I just feel like a lot of people aren't giving the TN panels in the Swift and BenQ XL2730Z enough credit. Of course I'm not claiming that we should all go out and start buying TN panels but for the average everyday user I think at least when it comes to color performance the 1440p panels are quite alright. The stupid matte coating on them is the real bummer.


This is my XL2720Z. (Not XL2730Z).

100 brightness, room lit


100 brightness, room dark.


0 brightness (OSD), room lit. The smudge at lower left is from a camera artifact or something.


0 brightness (OSD), room dark


See any backlight bleed?
Nope I don't either.
Any "bleed" that looks like bleed is from TN shift (small lens camera within 3 feet of a 27" panel).

This, my friend, is what you call winning the panel lottery.
Now why can't ALL panels look like this?


----------



## Dawidowski

Its like god send you that personaly ;D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This is my XL2720Z. (Not XL2730Z).
> 
> 100 brightness, room lit
> 
> 
> 100 brightness, room dark.
> 
> 
> 0 brightness (OSD), room lit. The smudge at lower left is from a camera artifact or something.
> 
> 
> 0 brightness (OSD), room dark
> 
> 
> See any backlight bleed?
> Nope I don't either.
> Any "bleed" that looks like bleed is from TN shift (small lens camera within 3 feet of a 27" panel).
> 
> This, my friend, is what you call winning the panel lottery.
> Now why can't ALL panels look like this?


Did some god come to your doorstep and leave a basket with a screen in it instead of a baby? xD
Looks wonderful!


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Is there a way to change these settings you speak of?


Ignore this, I found a guide and it looks way better now, wow!!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Its like god send you that personaly ;D
> Did some god come to your doorstep and leave a basket with a screen in it instead of a baby? xD
> Looks wonderful!


Nah I ordered it from Benq's webshop when they were upgrading firmwares to V2 (back in March last year). So it was probably hand tested by them or firmware upgraded before I bought it.


----------



## Rocketlucco

I have had my monitor for about a week now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, but the one thing that continues to stand out is the color difference between the Asus and my Dell right next to it. The Dell just maintains richer/bolder colors that make images pop more. When looking at the exact same picture duplicated by both monitors the Asus appears slightly washed out compared to the Dell. I've tried every setting and every adjustment that can be made on the actual monitor, and I just can't get it to match the Dell's color intensity. Would buying one of those calibration tools be able to do something like this or is it just something innate to the panel itself?


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> I have had my monitor for about a week now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, but the one thing that continues to stand out is the color difference between the Asus and my Dell right next to it. The Dell just maintains richer/bolder colors that make images pop more. When looking at the exact same picture duplicated by both monitors the Asus appears slightly washed out compared to the Dell. I've tried every setting and every adjustment that can be made on the actual monitor, and I just can't get it to match the Dell's color intensity. Would buying one of those calibration tools be able to do something like this or is it just something innate to the panel itself?


Exactly the same for more, maybe not washed out but less colorful yes!
And imagine now having the TN Swift one next too it... and some people slaughtered me here xD


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is actually my YT account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you look in videos I posted, all are from this channel


LOL, hehe, so I guess you don't have it so bad







Maybe in person it is worse than on videos....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can't speak for the PG279Q, but I have the XB270HU which is of course very similar, and I've had two budget LG IPS monitors before this. The glow on the XB270HU is definitely noticeably worse.


I have IPS235P and there is a little of silvery glow in right top corner and bottom is bigger - maybe 3 cm diagonally but depends on angle and distance from the screen. From about a 1m the glow is almost invisible, but who sit 1m from the monitor







On the left side I can see yellowish glow under certain angle so I'm curious why the glow is silvery on one side and yellowish on other









It's hard, seems without testing PG279Q I won't be able to tell the resume. Btw, do you want to sell your XB or what do you want to do ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> This is my PG279Q http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6
> This was my PG278Q http://m.imgur.com/XNv0qgr
> 
> The main difference between these two are picture quality.
> Response time, latency and functionality is basically the same, if you use one or the other you won't notice any major difference.
> 
> Picture quality though is very noticible, the 279q is alot sharper and has alot more life in the colors, its darker in blacks and more colorful yet not to over colored.
> The 278q has a gamma layer so it looked washed out..
> Both my Dell 2412m are more colorful and have more depth then both Asus screens, and despite some glows in right hand corners of all 3 dells I have you wont notice it in games, movies or anything like that. It's like it gets hidden in the colors.
> 
> The 278q was greyish out washed and next to my dell, it looked like a piece of junk quality wise. The angles made the colors worse and after 3 hours I said no thanks.
> The 279q is slightly Less colorful compare to dells but in a good way, like a little more detailed it feels but not as crips ... could be due to me using the dells for 4 years with 75 brightness xD I loved it
> 
> Yet they ruin the dells in gaming, 144hz g sync and resolution makes most things look wow. Csgo was a new game, gta5 too, Diablo 3 and now waiting for battleborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS is the way to go, I will never ever buy an TN again.


Thx for comparison. Seem IPS is much better quality wise except that damn IPS glow and bleed you have, it's really ridiculous. Btw what is that last picture here ? http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6 Looks pretty good.

Concerning rich colors you may always apply some vibrance in control panel, then it looks great. I like vibrant colors so this is a must for me, however LG allows to do it in OSD.

I completely agree with you with last sentence. Especially GTA5 with G-sync. A buttery smooth experience. I was blown away how much better games look like even on TN. IPS must be a heaven...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Callsignvega is correct.
> The panels have almost identical image quality. He's disassembled more panels than anyone on this forum besides people who work for the companies themselves. I trust him fully.
> 
> The problem with the washed out Swifts is some of them had a BADLY incorrect gamma calibration from the factory. The tftcentral review sample came with 2.2 gamma. Some people got units that shipped with 1.4-1.8 gamma instead. And they tried to defend their defective units by saying that the lagom.nl gamma chart is not accurate. It *IS* if you keep your head in the center of the monitor and line up the 2.2 line with your head eye level perfectly. I've tested several panels with that method and they call came within 0.1 gamma of what was expected from the calibration.


The image is really not bad for TN panel once calibrated, the best TN I have seen but the main problem is that sides of the screen are brighter with yellow tint and top 1/3 of the screen is obviously darker and it is pretty distracting in desktop environment. Also angles are bad. You have to position yourself every time to the sweet spot, otherwise you will see lot of screen uniformities. This can't compare to IPS panel and only those who tried both worlds can make an conclusion. And for me, I never want to revert back to TN.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Do you know where callsignvega got that test image from? I want to use it.


Here you go:

https://wallpaperscraft.com/image/blocks_rainbow_3d_graphics_background_76559_2560x1440.jpg


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> The new Acer XB271UH has probably the same panel as the Asus PG279Q.
> 
> Being listen in sweden already with mostly the same specs.
> https://www.komplett.se/product/859681/datorutrustning/bildskrm/bildskrmar/acer-27-led-predator-g-sync-xb271hu


Tillgänglighet: 50+ st på väg in 24.dec.2015. Datumet är preliminärt. Whaaaat? Crazy, I thought they should come in Oct/Nov.... Seems I will put my hands on PG279Q first....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> I have had my monitor for about a week now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, but the one thing that continues to stand out is the color difference between the Asus and my Dell right next to it. The Dell just maintains richer/bolder colors that make images pop more. When looking at the exact same picture duplicated by both monitors the Asus appears slightly washed out compared to the Dell. I've tried every setting and every adjustment that can be made on the actual monitor, and I just can't get it to match the Dell's color intensity. Would buying one of those calibration tools be able to do something like this or is it just something innate to the panel itself?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Exactly the same for more, maybe not washed out but less colorful yes!
> And imagine now having the TN Swift one next too it... and some people slaughtered me here xD


Did you guys try to adjust color vibrance in NVidia control panel ? Makes miracles...


----------



## helix7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> I have had my monitor for about a week now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, but the one thing that continues to stand out is the color difference between the Asus and my Dell right next to it. The Dell just maintains richer/bolder colors that make images pop more. When looking at the exact same picture duplicated by both monitors the Asus appears slightly washed out compared to the Dell. I've tried every setting and every adjustment that can be made on the actual monitor, and I just can't get it to match the Dell's color intensity. Would buying one of those calibration tools be able to do something like this or is it just something innate to the panel itself?


Which Dell are you using?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, mine bottom right corner is also mostly IPS glow:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIEgFMigNWc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> But as you can see it stays there even though I sit directly in front, looking at centre of screen. All other 3 corners at this position do not show any IPS glow as I do not sit at any angle. However no matter at what angle I look- right bottom still glow (apart from extreme down-left angle but that is uplayable as I had to lie on desk pretty much). The glow is just not uniform.
> 
> I won't set my screen at strange angles, placing my chair at strange angle and looking at my screen at strage angle only to make this glow fade away- that is not comfortable playing but some streching already.
> 
> Sure it fades away from like 1 meter but so what? I sit 2 feets from monitor that how I play and how I have desk.
> 
> Besides it does not matter if that is IPS glow, bleeding or mix of both. My bottom right glows like crazy when I sit at dam centre of it! That should not occur.
> 
> And so it goes for replacement. IPS glow should be at angles, not at dead centre. That is bad calibrated or bend panel.
> You can check mine: Video above link: taken at night, dark room in Witcher 3 total dark dungeon. Brightness: 24, Gamma: 40
> 
> It does not matter if it glows. All IPS glows. It is a matter how much they glow how they glow. As you can see my bottom right glows all the time. It is like 65% IPS glow mixed with 35% bleeding.
> 
> Point is if people are willing to accept something like that saying- that is normal or are willing to get replacement until they get what they paid for.


Totally get what your saying man. I keep thinking it will be OK then i keep getting annoyed by it so i don't know if i'll ever be 100% happy with it.

I too could deal with uniform glow across the screen but only being on the right hand side really makes it eye catching.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> This is my PG279Q http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6
> This was my PG278Q http://m.imgur.com/XNv0qgr
> 
> The main difference between these two are picture quality.
> Response time, latency and functionality is basically the same, if you use one or the other you won't notice any major difference.
> 
> Picture quality though is very noticible, the 279q is alot sharper and has alot more life in the colors, its darker in blacks and more colorful yet not to over colored.
> The 278q has a gamma layer so it looked washed out..
> Both my Dell 2412m are more colorful and have more depth then both Asus screens, and despite some glows in right hand corners of all 3 dells I have you wont notice it in games, movies or anything like that. It's like it gets hidden in the colors.
> 
> The 278q was greyish out washed and next to my dell, it looked like a piece of junk quality wise. The angles made the colors worse and after 3 hours I said no thanks.
> The 279q is slightly Less colorful compare to dells but in a good way, like a little more detailed it feels but not as crips ... could be due to me using the dells for 4 years with 75 brightness xD I loved it
> 
> Yet they ruin the dells in gaming, 144hz g sync and resolution makes most things look wow. Csgo was a new game, gta5 too, Diablo 3 and now waiting for battleborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS is the way to go, I will never ever buy an TN again.


wait swift have same problem with color???the panel bleeding like pg279q?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> wait swift have same problem with color???the panel bleeding like pg279q?


I did not have any problems with bleeding, but this is always lottery even with PG278Q....


----------



## xg4m3

And this is how 900€ monitor looks like haha. It's sad and funny how sad it is at the same time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> And this is how 900€ monitor looks like haha. It's sad and funny how sad it is at the same time.


if you play in a well lit room, you notice none of the ips glow, yet still have 100x better gaming experience than cheaper monitors. try not to judge until you actually game at 144hz IPS 1440p with gsync on.


----------



## Ziver

Hello,

I was using Asus PG278Q monitor but it is malfunctioning now and I had a refund regarding this. Now I am waiting for PG279Q to Turkey. But when i read this thread, im thinking to get BenQ XL2730Z. What do you think guys ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if you play in a well lit room, you notice none of the ips glow, yet still have 100x better gaming experience than cheaper monitors.


You notice reflections instead.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You notice reflections instead.


wait,pg278q panel have similar issues then pg279q?if i need to win lottery is better try to win with pg279q right?in lightroom i can see corner glow and bleding on black image?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> wait,pg278q panel have similar issues then pg279q?if i need to win lottery is better try to win with pg279q right?in lightroom i can see corner glow and bleding on black image?


Oh yeah, both the PG278Q and PG279Q require a lottery ticket. IPS glow is not a problem on the PG278Q of course, since the PG278Q is TN, but both have many potential QC issues like backlight bleed, stuck/dead pixels, and more. I can't say I've ever heard of dust/bugs being found inside the panel of a PG278Q though, while I've heard it plenty for the PG279Q and XB270HU.

Dell has a monitor that's extremely similar to the PG278Q (same features, same or very similar panel), with less apparent QC issues.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshpsp1*
> 
> Think you missed the word preowned haha.


yeah I meant to write:

"ye when it comes to monitors its bets to stay as far away as possible from warehouse deals"


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, hehe, so I guess you don't have it so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in person it is worse than on videos.....


Man, it looks that bad. Do you see how big YELLOW trinagle this is? If it was at least silvery or whitish glow- maybe I could live with it. But ugly YELLOW GLOW? Not only it absolutely CATCH and keep eye at dark scenes (you just can't not notice it) it makes colors there look washed out.

I bet some other person could live with it but I always play lottery until I get perfect unit. Had it with my case, my 980ti and mouse. I just don't accept any faults. New unit should be flawless.

Well, courier took away my PG today. Tomorrow it should be at retailer. Tomorrow also is new batch so I expect Monday or day after to get replacement.

And I will play lottery again if I will have too


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, it looks that bad. Do you see how big YELLOW trinagle this is? If it was at least silvery or whitish glow- maybe I could live with it. But ugly YELLOW GLOW? Not only it absolutely CATCH and keep eye at dark scenes (you just can't not notice it) it makes colors there look washed out.
> 
> I bet some other person could live with it but I always play lottery until I get perfect unit. Had it with my case, my 980ti and mouse. I just don't accept any faults. New unit should be flawless.
> 
> Well, courier took away my PG today. Tomorrow it should be at retailer. Tomorrow also is new batch so I expect Monday or day after to get replacement.
> 
> And I will play lottery again if I will have too


omg then i need play lottery anyways :S...278 seem to have less problem and cost 200+ euro less...hoping xb271hu have less issues and cost less or i think buy pg278q,someone can help me to take best decision?can t buy both and send 1 back :/


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You notice reflections instead.


stop being so negative, its still a better gaming experience than other monitors overall, and you yourself said as much butthead xD ::airhugs:: we are steam friends mods, dont ban me xD


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> omg then i need play lottery anyways :S...278 seem to have less problem and cost 200+ euro less...hoping xb271hu have less issues and cost less or i think buy pg278q,someone can help me to take best decision?can t buy both and send 1 back :/


How about the Dell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> stop being so negative, its still a better gaming experience than other monitors overall, and you yourself said as much butthead xD ::airhugs:: we are steam friends mods, dont ban me xD


That is true, the resolution and fluidity are still amazing to this day.


----------



## medgart

Question to those of you who already have the Asus PG279Q: Do you notice the glow during the day and in a well lit room during night?


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, hehe, so I guess you don't have it so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in person it is worse than on videos....
> I have IPS235P and there is a little of silvery glow in right top corner and bottom is bigger - maybe 3 cm diagonally but depends on angle and distance from the screen. From about a 1m the glow is almost invisible, but who sit 1m from the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left side I can see yellowish glow under certain angle so I'm curious why the glow is silvery on one side and yellowish on other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard, seems without testing PG279Q I won't be able to tell the resume. Btw, do you want to sell your XB or what do you want to do ?
> Thx for comparison. Seem IPS is much better quality wise except that damn IPS glow and bleed you have, it's really ridiculous. Btw what is that last picture here ? http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6 Looks pretty good.
> 
> Concerning rich colors you may always apply some vibrance in control panel, then it looks great. I like vibrant colors so this is a must for me, however LG allows to do it in OSD.
> 
> I completely agree with you with last sentence. Especially GTA5 with G-sync. A buttery smooth experience. I was blown away how much better games look like even on TN. IPS must be a heaven...
> The image is really not bad for TN panel once calibrated, the best TN I have seen but the main problem is that sides of the screen are brighter with yellow tint and top 1/3 of the screen is obviously darker and it is pretty distracting in desktop environment. Also angles are bad. You have to position yourself every time to the sweet spot, otherwise you will see lot of screen uniformities. This can't compare to IPS panel and only those who tried both worlds can make an conclusion. And for me, I never want to revert back to TN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, hehe, so I guess you don't have it so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in person it is worse than on videos....
> I have IPS235P and there is a little of silvery glow in right top corner and bottom is bigger - maybe 3 cm diagonally but depends on angle and distance from the screen. From about a 1m the glow is almost invisible, but who sit 1m from the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left side I can see yellowish glow under certain angle so I'm curious why the glow is silvery on one side and yellowish on other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard, seems without testing PG279Q I won't be able to tell the resume. Btw, do you want to sell your XB or what do you want to do ?
> Thx for comparison. Seem IPS is much better quality wise except that damn IPS glow and bleed you have, it's really ridiculous. Btw what is that last picture here ? http://imgur.com/a/5Upf6 Looks pretty good.
> 
> Concerning rich colors you may always apply some vibrance in control panel, then it looks great. I like vibrant colors so this is a must for me, however LG allows to do it in OSD.
> 
> I completely agree with you with last sentence. Especially GTA5 with G-sync. A buttery smooth experience. I was blown away how much better games look like even on TN. IPS must be a heaven...
> The image is really not bad for TN panel once calibrated, the best TN I have seen but the main problem is that sides of the screen are brighter with yellow tint and top 1/3 of the screen is obviously darker and it is pretty distracting in desktop environment. Also angles are bad. You have to position yourself every time to the sweet spot, otherwise you will see lot of screen uniformities. This can't compare to IPS panel and only those who tried both worlds can make an conclusion. And for me, I never want to revert back to TN.


The last picture was for a reference to see how the wallpaper was supposed to be in its original colors








And looking at it on my screen its yellowish in the corners.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Tillgänglighet: 50+ st på väg in 24.dec.2015. Datumet är preliminärt. Whaaaat? Crazy, I thought they should come in Oct/Nov.... Seems I will put my hands on PG279Q first....


Read my bottom comment before you order anything







Its just a heads up mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you guys try to adjust color vibrance in NVidia control panel ? Makes miracles...


Nope, didnt do that on the PG278Q but I have done this on my PG279Q and its closer to the dells I have but not really there yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Which Dell are you using?


Dell Ultrasharp 2412M - 3 of them even.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> wait swift have same problem with color???the panel bleeding like pg279q?


It seems it can bleed or somehow give away some form of yellowish/greytone, as my picture was taken with a phone it is extremely over exposed









*Heads up for all readers!!!!!!*
Asus called me today, got a personal call from one of the tech support guys asking if I wanted a refund for my PG279Q or If I wanted to wait for 1,5-2 weeks for a new screen.
Apparently everything is sold out, and he admited they had alot of issues with the screens so I guess they know about it and hopefully will fix it.

I decided to get wait and see if im lucky, I keep my yellow gem here until they deliver a new one. Asus customer support has so far been the best ive ever encountered. Maybe im just lucky


----------



## Darylrese

So i have decided to send mine back for a refund. I just cant get over the bleed in the top right hand corner.

It was a tough decision because i love the rest of the monitor, i just cant love it with the glow / bleed down the right hand side. Not at the £750 price point.

Back to my trusty BenQ 2420T i guess







Really don't want to step back down to 1080p but rather that and wait than spend £750 on a product i don't love. For this price point, it must be flawless.

I wait to hear from my supplier on arranging the RMA.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> The last picture was for a reference to see how the wallpaper was supposed to be in its original colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking at it on my screen its yellowish in the corners.
> Read my bottom comment before you order anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a heads up mate.
> Nope, didnt do that on the PG278Q but I have done this on my PG279Q and its closer to the dells I have but not really there yet
> Dell Ultrasharp 2412M - 3 of them even.
> It seems it can bleed or somehow give away some form of yellowish/greytone, as my picture was taken with a phone it is extremely over exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heads up for all readers!!!!!!*
> Asus called me today, got a personal call from one of the tech support guys asking if I wanted a refund for my PG279Q or If I wanted to wait for 1,5-2 weeks for a new screen.
> Apparently everything is sold out, and he admited they had alot of issues with the screens so I guess they know about it and hopefully will fix it.
> 
> I decided to get wait and see if im lucky, I keep my yellow gem here until they deliver a new one. Asus customer support has so far been the best ive ever encountered. Maybe im just lucky


then they now try to fix the problem?


----------



## kashim

i don t have understand if i can see ips problems in lightroom(glow and bleeding) or if is always noticible on black screen/image


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> then they now try to fix the problem?


They know about it, and now we just hope they will fix it. I cant promise anything but as it sounded on the guy that they know they had alot of issues :/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i don t have understand if i can see ips problems in lightroom(glow and bleeding) or if is always noticible on black screen/image


In a well-lit room, light reflections will cover up most of the IPS glow, but such reflections are annoying too. With the PG278Q, reflections will be less of an issue since it has a thicker AG coating, but this AG coating makes the picture slightly blurrier.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you guys try to adjust color vibrance in NVidia control panel ? Makes miracles...


I have not tried adjusting anything in the Nvidia control panel. I will fool around with that later today, and report back. Thanks for the suggestion!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helix7*
> 
> Which Dell are you using?


I'm not sure of the exact model. It was their flagship 27inch Ultrasharp IPS from about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In a well-lit room, light reflections will cover up most of the IPS glow, but such reflections are annoying too. With the PG278Q, reflections will be less of an issue since it has a thicker AG coating, but this AG coating makes the picture slightly blurrier.


ahahhaa seems like no way out XD...i m fxxked anyways XD...swift have less bleed but have pixel invertion,279 don t have overshoot and pixel but have glow and bleeding :S,i m so scared to buy the wrong monitor,both have issues


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was using Asus PG278Q monitor but it is malfunctioning now and I had a refund regarding this. Now I am waiting for PG279Q to Turkey. But when i read this thread, im thinking to get BenQ XL2730Z. What do you think guys ?


This one has no g-sync so I would say you don't want it. If you want better picture quality stay away from TN panels and go for PG279Q or XB270HU but be prepare to play a lottery.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> The last picture was for a reference to see how the wallpaper was supposed to be in its original colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking at it on my screen its yellowish in the corners.
> Read my bottom comment before you order anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a heads up mate.
> Nope, didnt do that on the PG278Q but I have done this on my PG279Q and its closer to the dells I have but not really there yet
> Dell Ultrasharp 2412M - 3 of them even.
> It seems it can bleed or somehow give away some form of yellowish/greytone, as my picture was taken with a phone it is extremely over exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heads up for all readers!!!!!!*
> Asus called me today, got a personal call from one of the tech support guys asking if I wanted a refund for my PG279Q or If I wanted to wait for 1,5-2 weeks for a new screen.
> Apparently everything is sold out, and he admited they had alot of issues with the screens so I guess they know about it and hopefully will fix it.
> 
> I decided to get wait and see if im lucky, I keep my yellow gem here until they deliver a new one. Asus customer support has so far been the best ive ever encountered. Maybe im just lucky


Good news they are aware of it and hope next batch will be damn much better! My retailer still shift the delivery date, today they again postpone it to 6.11. So I don't believe it will be here until Christmas :-/ But at least they can improve their QC.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Good news they are aware of it and hope next batch will be damn much better! My retailer still shift the delivery date, today they again postpone it to 6.11. So I don't believe it will be here until Christmas :-/ But at least they can improve their QC.


Exactly what I hope for aswell!


----------



## Vanillaclock

The question is...when is the "next batch"? Is it the one arriving at the start of November or is it a later one? Or will they even fix it? For all we know they just acknowledged there is a problem, we don't know if they'll actually do anything about it.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanillaclock*
> 
> The question is...when is the "next batch"? Is it the one arriving at the start of November or is it a later one? Or will they even fix it? For all we know they just acknowledged there is a problem, we don't know if they'll actually do anything about it.


+1!some news about xb271hu?same panel ?


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> +1!some news about xb271hu?same panel ?


As mentioned before, it seems to me as its going to be the same panel since the monitor is listed in sweden and has exactly the same specs as the PG279Q. 27 inch 4 ms IPS 1440p gsync and so forth








I can be wrong but I have a feeling its the same.


----------



## Dawidowski

A small video update, I found that the edge isnt really stuck in place on the monitor, if u push it in a little it actually affects the bleed/ips glow


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> A small video update, I found that the edge isnt really stuck in place on the monitor, if u push it in a little it actually affects the bleed/ips glow


Yeah, I noticed same thing when I had my PG. Top edges are not stuck in place like bottom ones and you can push them with little force. Although it didn't have much impact on my screen that shows poor manufacturing.

Well, on the other hand I am back to my 1080p IPS 60Hz screen waiting for my PG replacement and I have to tell you one thing. It is lovely to play without stupid, ugly yellow glow in corners. My Eizo has some blueish/silverish glow but that easly blend in dark scenes. However yellow glow of PG was something that I just won't stand. Now I now it.

I easly have more immersion at my old screen than I had on PG due to its ugly glow. So right now I am happy playing games actually looking at game not at glow...

I miss G-sync, 1440p and 27" however belive it...it is not worth yellow glow or super bleeding.

I will get as many replacements as I will need to get perfect screen







.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> A small video update, I found that the edge isnt really stuck in place on the monitor, if u push it in a little it actually affects the bleed/ips glow


Ive read somewhere that they used to do that to Korean IPS monitors to reduce backlight bleed..


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed same thing when I had my PG. Top edges are not stuck in place like bottom ones and you can push them with little force. Although it didn't have much impact on my screen that shows poor manufacturing.
> 
> Well, on the other hand I am back to my 1080p IPS 60Hz screen waiting for my PG replacement and I have to tell you one thing. It is lovely to play without stupid, ugly yellow glow in corners. My Eizo has some blueish/silverish glow but that easly blend in dark scenes. However yellow glow of PG was something that I just won't stand. Now I now it.
> 
> I easly have more immersion at my old screen than I had on PG due to its ugly glow. So right now I am happy playing games actually looking at game not at glow...
> 
> I miss G-sync, 1440p and 27" however belive it...it is not worth yellow glow or super bleeding.
> 
> I will get as many replacements as I will need to get perfect screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I expect that to be designed that way if all the PG279Q can do that when you push it.


----------



## Falkentyne

My god....that is really awful o.o
Is this the price we pay for having those ultra thin bezels?
The bezels on the Asus VG248QE and the Benq XL2720Z are built like tanks...


----------



## Rocketlucco

Whoever suggesting playing around the NVIDIA settings was a genius. Just slight adjustments to the vibrancy setting there worked miracles. The monitor no longer looks washed out, and everything is popping. It will probably require a little more tweaking in the sense that the colors might be slightly too saturated now, but it really looks a ton better. Made a world of difference.


----------



## Searchofsub

Monitor looked washed out on PG279Q the IPS?


----------



## Rocketlucco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Monitor looked washed out on PG279Q the IPS?


Yes. I was commenting that I've had the PG279Q for a week now, and it's color quality were noticeably duller than my old Dell IPS. It gave it a washed out appearance.


----------



## oldhag

Where can i buy PG279Q ?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldhag*
> 
> Where can i buy PG279Q ?


If your in USA you cant order it yet. Asus says first week of November.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Good news they are aware of it and hope next batch will be damn much better! My retailer still shift the delivery date, today they again postpone it to 6.11. So I don't believe it will be here until Christmas :-/ But at least they can improve their QC.


So I decided to buy a monitor after the new year.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> My god....that is really awful o.o
> Is this the price we pay for having those ultra thin bezels?
> The bezels on the Asus VG248QE and the Benq XL2720Z are built like tanks...


It's not the bezels so much as the panel itself. It's just notorious for BLB and glow. People need to understand that about this monitor, the junk PANEL is at fault, not the monitor itself. The XB270HU suffered just as bad, and that had a totally different thicker bezel all around. Whether you buy the PG279Q, the XB270HU or the upcoming XB271HU, you're all entering the same lottery as they all use the same shi**y panel.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's not the bezels so much as the panel itself. It's just notorious for BLB and glow. People need to understand that about this monitor, the junk PANEL is at fault, not the monitor itself. The XB270HU suffered just as bad, and that had a totally different thicker bezel all around. Whether you buy the PG279Q, the XB270HU or the upcoming XB271HU, you're all entering the same lottery as they all use the same shi**y panel.


And thats just sad, im waiting for FedEx myself to pick up mine and deliver a new one. Question is how many weeks more


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's not the bezels so much as the panel itself. It's just notorious for BLB and glow. People need to understand that about this monitor, the junk PANEL is at fault, not the monitor itself. The XB270HU suffered just as bad, and that had a totally different thicker bezel all around. Whether you buy the PG279Q, the XB270HU or the upcoming XB271HU, you're all entering the same lottery as they all use the same shi**y panel.


Right? Which is why I couldn't help but face palm every time someone claimed that they would wait for this Asus monitor instead of buying the already available Acer XB270HU a few months back thinking that the Asus would somehow perform better quality wise.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Right? Which is why I couldn't help but face palm every time someone claimed that they would wait for this Asus monitor instead of buying the already available Acer XB270HU a few months back thinking that the Asus would somehow perform better quality wise.


Well, for example me and many others here, were waiting for Asus because of quite simple reasons: design and look. For some it might sound strange because XB has everything PG has and is cheaper, but I love PG stand, ergonomics, look, back design, menu and joystick added to it.

That is why I waited for PG. Now I am getting replacement for it so yes, it is same story as with XB but I just like PG better in terms of how it looks on my desk


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, for example me and many others here, were waiting for Asus because of quite simple reasons: design and look. For some it might sound strange because XB has everything PG has and is cheaper, but I love PG stand, ergonomics, look, back design, menu and joystick added to it.
> 
> That is why I waited for PG. Now I am getting replacement for it so yes, it is same story as with XB but I just like PG better in terms of how it looks on my desk


That's fair enough and a plenty good reason to wait. Other waited for this monitor simply for the included HDMI port for console connectivity. There are just a few people who actually waited for this monitor purely for unproven QC reasons.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> That's fair enough and a plenty good reason to wait. Other waited for this monitor simply for the included HDMI port for console connectivity. There are just a few people who actually waited for this monitor purely for unproven QC reasons.


And they got ramed by the expresstrain








QC seems just as bad, and the new Acer actually looks nice! So lets hope they will deliver a better product Incase we start to refund and buy the acer instead XD


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> So I decided to buy a monitor after the new year.


My retailer again changed it to November 2015 - so no exact date. I give up for some time and most probably buy after new year as well. Hopefully things calm down and QC will be much better.

Seems they are completely sold out in EU at the moment :-/


----------



## Darylrese

Update on mine....i sent pictures to the supplier and they have confirmed it shouldn't have bleed and they are classing it as faulty.

They told me there is no ETA on the next batch so are issuing me with a refund!

Guess i'll be stuck with my old monitor until new batches arrive or a better replacement comes along.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Update on mine....i sent pictures to the supplier and they have confirmed it shouldn't have bleed and they are classing it as faulty.
> 
> They told me there is no ETA on the next batch so are issuing me with a refund!
> 
> Guess i'll be stuck with my old monitor until new batches arrive or a better replacement comes along.


Seems it has not been a good start for PG279Q. I thought Asus has learned a lesson from bad start of XB270HU.... Seems it's not the case. Well, hope they improve the quality control asap and next batch will be much better. They should really put some pressure together with Acer on AUO because this is not possible... In November it should be available in US so I'm very curious about the quality they will get.


----------



## Sargon

This may be a dumb question, but what happens with all the defective monitors that are being returned? Will they truly be taken out of circulation or will ASUS package them back up and sell them as new to some other unsuspecting customer who may not be as discerning as the last?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems it has not been a good start for PG279Q. I thought Asus has learned a lesson from bad start of XB270HU.... Seems it's not the case. Well, hope they improve the quality control asap and next batch will be much better. They should really put some pressure together with Acer on AUO because this is not possible... In November it should be available in US so I'm very curious about the quality they will get.


They shouldn't even need to look at Acer's bad start. Asus themselves had a bad start with the original ROG Swift. Even over a year later that monitor is still plagued with QC to this day.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but what happens with all the defective monitors that are being returned? Will they truly be taken out of circulation or will ASUS package them back up and sell them as new to some other unsuspecting customer who may not be as discerning as the last?


They will end at the retailer. Retailer needs to prove it is faulty and return to ASUS. Or he can resell them as second hand. However, for the retailer this is not very good situation. The only thing they can do is stop selling these models and maybe then ASUS/ACER will wake up and improve their QC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> They shouldn't even need to look at Acer's bad start. Asus themselves had a bad start with the original ROG Swift. Even over a year later that monitor is still plagued with QC to this day.


That's right, however I did not have any issues with PG278Q I've bought 2 weeks ago. I returned just because TN is bad for me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but what happens with all the defective monitors that are being returned? Will they truly be taken out of circulation or will ASUS package them back up and sell them as new to some other unsuspecting customer who may not be as discerning as the last?


That highly depends from retailer and producer decision.

Because retailers agree on replacements very easy because of few reasons:
1. They do not pay for monitors. They are authorized seller for Asus so they get cut from each monitor sold. They are only way for Asus to sell their products in some countries. If they are short on supplies they simply ask Asus for more.
2. They agree on replacements becasue 99% of clients are requesting them in the window of 14 days where you can return monitor without reason. So replacement is only option for them as if they say no: they loose client and money becasue client can just ask for refund and you have nothing from it. As long as they deliver replacements:
a) They keep clients money for them and Asus. If client get refund- not money for Asus and store.
b) They don't loose anything as faulty units are Asus fault and are being send back to them (probably at their cost).
c) They keep client happy and urge them to spend money in future as they show that they want to deliver good product.

Now what happens with faulty units? If unit was returned becasue client simply changed his mind and he wants refund- monitor is being checked and it can be sell again in store at full price.

However if monitor was reported as faulty- and client asked for replacement- monitor is being send back to Asus where mostly the get some parts from it and scrap the rest. Or sold as used outside of store.

Remember that in manufacturing reality those monitors are cheap to produce so Asus can allow themself for such bald policy.

Monitor which was stated as faulty and confirmed as such- CAN NOT be resold in store again at price of new one.

At least that is my experience and knowledge from my country.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but what happens with all the defective monitors that are being returned? Will they truly be taken out of circulation or will ASUS package them back up and sell them as new to some other unsuspecting customer who may not be as discerning as the last?


Of course they will just be sold to someone else if they are working as a "monitor" besides glow, bleed and dead pixels. Do you think they will just trash them? If they were to do that, they would ask like double the price for these monitors to be able to make any profits. Though some retailers will sell them as B grade at a reduced price if the defects were not enough to send it back to Asus.

Most manufactures follow standards which allow 2 completely dead pixels, 2 hot pixels and 5 dead subpixels per 1 million pixels. On a 1440P panel that would be more than 7 dead pixels, 7 hot pixels or 18 dead subpixels before it qualifies as a defective panel. Source


----------



## killersquid

Damn, I was hoping to purchase this monitor next year, but I guess I might eventually just settle on a cheaper non-gsync monitor if these panels are just not good at all.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> Damn, I was hoping to purchase this monitor next year, but I guess I might eventually just settle on a cheaper non-gsync monitor if these panels are just not good at all.


If you're cool with a TN panel then I'd recommend the BenQ XL2730Z. It has the least amount of complaints QC wise and a buddy of mine owns one despite being an NVidia user, it's a very well built monitor. Any monitor that uses the AUO AHVA panel (XB270HU,PG279Q,MG279Q) is going to be a lottery.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> If your in USA you cant order it yet. Asus says first week of November.


Any source for this? I'm waiting for this or the Acer, whichever releases first.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Any source for this? I'm waiting for this or the Acer, whichever releases first.


If you have been following the news on this monitor. That is what all the review sites have been saying.


----------



## Searchofsub

Can anyone confirm if Asus PG279Q is the exact same panel as the XB270HU with exact same coating...?


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Asus PG279Q is the exact same panel as the XB270HU with exact same coating...?


Different panel, but will be same as xb271hu. Different coating too apparently.


----------



## Searchofsub

I swear someone said on this thread it's the exact same panel with same picture quality...


----------



## Falkentyne

TFTcentral said the panels have different part and model numbers, but Vega said they are most likely the same panel. He's disassembled countless panels to dematte. All it takes to change a part number is to put a different glass or coating on the panel or to change 1% of a crystal compound or add 1 resistor or SMD.....

The fact that both panels seem to have the exact same issues shows they probably physically are closer alike than the part numbers say.


----------



## Masoud20R

I bought the Asus PG279Q monitor. I want to know that i have a good working monitor so i just uploaded an video en took some photos. Does my monitor have backlight Bleed?

https://youtu.be/IXUofIXGib4

http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/cba04ba8901d4b423f8b85efde42cbf0.jpg

http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/f4e657536e675d08c6d4c2fab342d33e.jpg


----------



## Searchofsub

When is this getting released... I just bought the XB270HU but now thinking about returning it to Frys. Can't really get over the stand and just dosent look like a premium product. The asus looks much better but I love everything else. gsync, 144hz and colors are nice. It's already Oct 31st and no preorder places anywhere in U.S.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> TFTcentral said the panels have different part and model numbers, but Vega said they are most likely the same panel. He's disassembled countless panels to dematte. All it takes to change a part number is to put a different glass or coating on the panel or to change 1% of a crystal compound or add 1 resistor or SMD.....
> 
> The fact that both panels seem to have the exact same issues shows they probably physically are closer alike than the part numbers say.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I swear someone said on this thread it's the exact same panel with same picture quality...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> Different panel, but will be same as xb271hu. Different coating too apparently.


This would appear to be true, based on TFT Central's tear down image...

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/657191992569548800

However, there seems to be very little information out there on this panel, the M270Q008. It doesn't even seem to be listed on http://www.panelook.com, which has everything on there usually. Very strange.

Regardless, it certainly doesn't seem any less prone to the issues that plagued the panel used in the XB270HU, the M270DAN02.3, so I suspect they will be virtually the same, and the fault is AUO just being rubbish at producing IPS-type panels.

People need to remember this isn't 'original' IPS, in the sense that it is AUO's version of LG's original IPS design... they are 'essentially' the same technically speaking, but clearly AUO are not yet capable of producing a panel that is the same standard as many IPS panels that have come before it. I know because I've had several IPS monitors over the years and nothing has come remotely close to the severity of bleed and glow I've seen on many of the AUO panels.

Although broadly and to all intents and purposes the same, AHVA-IPS by AUO is NOT identical to an IPS panel made by LG, or PLS from Samsung... they are all made by different manufacturers in different factories using their own propriety processes and techniques... so they will NOT be the same. It's why I've been saying all along that it's VERY unfair for people to malign IPS generally as a result of AUO's panel. AUO are just crap at this.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Although broadly and to all intents and purposes the same, AHVA-IPS by AUO is NOT identical to an IPS panel made by LG, or PLS from Samsung... they are all made by different manufacturers in different factories using their own propriety processes and techniques... so they will NOT be the same. It's why I've been saying all along that it's VERY unfair for people to malign IPS generally as a result of AUO's panel. AUO are just crap at this.


Maybe LG and Samsung need to get of their asses and start making high refreshrate IPS or PLS panels aswell..

Say what you want about AUO, but they are the only one producing such a panel atm.. And I'm enjoying my Acer XB270HU a lot (got lucky with the lottery I guess, although I cheated a bit by getting a refurbished unit that could be checked before buying it) and I bet plenty of others are also enjoying the Asus PG279Q right now.. They are not all crap..


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> Maybe LG and Samsung need to get of their asses and start making high refreshrate IPS or PLS panels aswell..
> 
> Say what you want about AUO, but they are the only one producing such a panel atm.. And I'm enjoying my Acer XB270HU a lot (got lucky with the lottery I guess, although I cheated a bit by getting a refurbished unit that could be checked before buying it) and I bet plenty of others are also enjoying the Asus PG279Q right now.. They are not all crap..


I agree... it's certainly not a case of all the panels being junk, there are certainly some good ones. But the rate of 'failure' is far higher than I've ever seen on any panel before, and the state some are leaving the factory in is quite shocking. LG and Samsung are definitely behind the curve here though, but they can't be oblivious to the demand and opportunity. We'll just have to wait and see what they come up with, but I suspect it won't be until DP 1.3 is officially released before any really exciting monitors next appear.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masoud20R*
> 
> I bought the Asus PG279Q monitor. I want to know that i have a good working monitor so i just uploaded an video en took some photos. Does my monitor have backlight Bleed?
> 
> https://youtu.be/IXUofIXGib4
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/cba04ba8901d4b423f8b85efde42cbf0.jpg
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/f4e657536e675d08c6d4c2fab342d33e.jpg


That bottom right bleed is awful.

I have it too and top right so mine is going back on Tuesday.

I'm gutted as i'm really loving this monitor except for this fault. Really not looking forward to going back to 1080p 120hz without GSync

What i don't understand is why retailers don't open them up, test, and if they are perfect stick an extra price tag on it for being cherry picked. I'd happily pay a small fee to save all this hassle and lottery winning.


----------



## Finraziel

Some retailers do offer that service I think, although the screen is only just starting to show up in my country and not in the ones where I'd like to order yet... But one drawback of cherrypicking is that people can be hesitant to order a non-cherrypicked screen from a retailer that offers this service. I mean, it seems obvious that if a retailer picks out the best ones, then not paying for that service will leave you with only the rejects right? It may not actually work out like that (maybe they send the rejected screens back), but a lot of potential customers may think like this.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masoud20R*
> 
> I bought the Asus PG279Q monitor. I want to know that i have a good working monitor so i just uploaded an video en took some photos. Does my monitor have backlight Bleed?
> 
> https://youtu.be/IXUofIXGib4
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/cba04ba8901d4b423f8b85efde42cbf0.jpg
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/f4e657536e675d08c6d4c2fab342d33e.jpg


That is absolutely awful. Even if you are taking the picture with a cell phone camera on bad settings to make the problem look worst than it actually is, it is still extremely bad. Here is a shot of my Acer XB270HU taken with a cell phone camera in a completely dark room to exaggerate any bleeding/glow and look at the difference. In person it looks nowhere near this bad.

http://i.imgur.com/0XOA6Va.jpg?1


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masoud20R*
> 
> I bought the Asus PG279Q monitor. I want to know that i have a good working monitor so i just uploaded an video en took some photos. Does my monitor have backlight Bleed?
> 
> https://youtu.be/IXUofIXGib4
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/cba04ba8901d4b423f8b85efde42cbf0.jpg
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/f4e657536e675d08c6d4c2fab342d33e.jpg


It is same as mine was, awful bottom right corner bleeding. I was trying to make it work for few days but belive me- you will get mad and irritated EVERY time you have any dark scene, dark background, dark movie on this panel. This awful yellow glowing bottom corner will just always be there, catching your eyes.

You can see in your other corners that you have there normal IPS glow- blueish/silverish, depending on angle but also when sitting straight. However this bottom right corner has this dam yellow glow, the only corner in this screen. This is annoying as hell.

Mine was same and went back to store, I am expecting replacement next week. Yellow colour is not acceptable.

I am playing righ now on my 1080p IPS screen and I have just normal blueish/silverish glow in dark scenes, which can really nice blend in the scene as those are quite neutral colours and don't obscure black/dark background that much. However yellow??? NO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> That is absolutely awful. Even if you are taking the picture with a cell phone camera on bad settings to make the problem look worst than it actually is, it is still extremely bad. Here is a shot of my Acer XB270HU taken with a cell phone camera in a completely dark room to exaggerate any bleeding/glow and look at the difference. In person it looks nowhere near this bad.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0XOA6Va.jpg?1


But this is still same bottom right yellow glow. All other 3 corners seem to be fine- normal IPS glow. However this stupid yellow glow is just bad! Your unit is also faulty and should be returned. IPS screen should NOT HAVE yellow glow! Only blueish/silverish. If there is YELLOWISH tint/glow at some corner- that mean panel was bend there, is being pressed to hard there by something or was damaged there during manufacturing process.

I think this bottom right might be because of control panel being there. For example my EIZO IPS has control at bottom line, half of its lenght where bezel is thicker. All other bezeles around screen are very thin. And I have no even slight yellow tint anywhere.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Good news they are aware of it and hope next batch will be damn much better! My retailer still shift the delivery date, today they again postpone it to 6.11. So I don't believe it will be here until Christmas :-/ But at least they can improve their QC.


Since most problems come from AUO panels and not actually Asus themselves, Im not sure Asus itself can do much about it. Other than maybe sort out bad panels by their QC personnel, which is rather expensive to be honest. But lets hope they pass all the criticism to AUO and they finally improve their freaking manufacturing process.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But this is still same bottom right yellow glow. All other 3 corners seem to be fine- normal IPS glow. However this stupid yellow glow is just bad! Your unit is also faulty and should be returned. IPS screen should NOT HAVE yellow glow! Only blueish/silverish. If there is YELLOWISH tint/glow at some corner- that mean panel was bend there, is being pressed to hard there by something or was damaged there during manufacturing process.
> 
> I think this bottom right might be because of control panel being there. For example my EIZO IPS has control at bottom line, half of its lenght where bezel is thicker. All other bezeles around screen are very thin. And I have no even slight yellow tint anywhere.


Yes but the camera and completely dark room exaggerates it making it look far worst than it actually is. In person using the monitor in a well lit room the glow is not even noticeable, you can notice just a tiny bit in that area if the screen is completely black there. But other than that I really won the lottery on this monitor and have been enjoying it for 6 months now.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masoud20R*
> 
> I bought the Asus PG279Q monitor. I want to know that i have a good working monitor so i just uploaded an video en took some photos. Does my monitor have backlight Bleed?
> 
> https://youtu.be/IXUofIXGib4
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/cba04ba8901d4b423f8b85efde42cbf0.jpg
> 
> http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/f4e657536e675d08c6d4c2fab342d33e.jpg


Wow, I still don't get how can they charge 1 grand for a monitor with awwfull black light bleeding. My 300$ korean monitor i got 3 years ago made from rejected apple screens have it way better. ***


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yes but the camera and completely dark room exaggerates it making it look far worst than it actually is. In person using the monitor in a well lit room the glow is not even noticeable, you can notice just a tiny bit in that area if the screen is completely black there. But other than that I really won the lottery on this monitor and have been enjoying it for 6 months now.


In well lit room every IPS will look awesome. However point is when you play at evening or night (which many of us with family and job do) and then this yellow glow is just awful.

This is how good IPS panel should look. This is my 1080p EIZO IPS panel in total dark room, at night with pure black background:



Brightness 55, gamma 50.

Compare it to his PG.

I would understand if it had more glow on one corner but be that blueish/silverish like IPS should have. However yellow means that panel is being (or was) pressed there hard that that made it look like it.
*
Little analysis of possible control placement as the reason of it:*

My EIZO has control at bottom line, where bezel is thicker so it does not press panel. However PG controls are being place exactly in this yellow glowing bottom right corner and probably this can couse it.

New Acer XB271HU has same control placement and design (thin bezels around but thicker one at bttom) and my EIZO and that can make it not having same problem as PG.

Pictures to show you what I mean:

PG:



My EIZO IPS:



New Acer XB271HU:



That is my assuption but I CAN'T find any other exlanation why all other 3 corners of PG are always fine and bottom right always has this yellow glow.


----------



## Me Boosta

I've been following this thread for a few months now. I'm currently building a new PC and I'm just waiting for this monitor and the Acer XB271HU to come out in the US.

Benny89, that's a nice attempt to explain the cause of the Backlight Bleed on the PG279Q. But you're forgetting that the XB270 HU also had the controls below the panel and that hasn't stopped it from having any bleed.

Btw, does anybody else feel like Europe is getting completely ripped off with this monitor? The PG279Q has confirmed to have a $800 price tag in the US. Although it's going to release in the first week of November, i think I'm going to wait for the Acer to release as well.

Btw, the Acer XB271HU is also confirmed to have the same 165 Hz overclock with G-Sync.
Source: http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-xb271hu-27-inch-1440p-144hz-ips-g-sync-monitor/


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> In well lit room every IPS will look awesome. However point is when you play at evening or night (which many of us with family and job do) and then this yellow glow is just awful.
> 
> This is how good IPS panel should look. This is my 1080p EIZO IPS panel in total dark room, at night with pure black background:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 55, gamma 50.
> 
> Compare it to his PG.
> 
> I would understand if it had more glow on one corner but be that blueish/silverish like IPS should have. However yellow means that panel is being (or was) pressed there hard that that made it look like it.
> *
> Little analysis of possible control placement as the reason of it:*
> 
> My EIZO has control at bottom line, where bezel is thicker so it does not press panel. However PG controls are being place exactly in this yellow glowing bottom right corner and probably this can couse it.
> 
> New Acer XB271HU has same control placement and design (thin bezels around but thicker one at bttom) and my EIZO and that can make it not having same problem as PG.
> 
> That is my assuption but I CAN'T find any other exlanation why all other 3 corners of PG are always fine and bottom right always has this yellow glow.


Good observations. We'll just have to wait for the XB271HU to find out. Perhaps the use of a dim bias lighting of some sort could help with IPS glow as opposed to having the entire room light which is not very practical. Honestly though if these panels came with a glow eliminating polarizer it would truly be the king of gaming displays. It's a shame they don't.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Since most problems come from AUO panels and not actually Asus themselves, Im not sure Asus itself can do much about it. Other than maybe sort out bad panels by their QC personnel, which is rather expensive to be honest. But lets hope they pass all the criticism to AUO and they finally improve their freaking manufacturing process.


Yes, any improvement must come from the panel source, which is AUO of course, not Asus. But it must start with us, the consumer, and outrage directed at both retailer and monitor manufacturer so that they put pressure on them. If they aren't selling monitors and the poor quality ones are consistently returned, they will not have any choice. I see far too many people saying they will accept screens with glow/bleed, or making excuses as to why others should. At this price point especially it is SIMPLY UNACCEPTABLE. I am fed up with people saying this is a symptom of IPS... anyone saying this is clueless. Yes, IPS can and often does suffer from glow when a polarizer is absent, but at a minuscule FRACTION of what many of these AUO panels do... assuming it's 'premium quality' IPS, which is a phrase AUO are clearly unaware of.


----------



## Pereb

All these QC issues make me want to give up on any monitor using this panel (and other IPS panels aswell tbh since most recent IPS appear to have bleeding to an extent) and buy a nice VA panel instead... Don't care that much about high refresh, only wanted Gsync.
Unfortunately the 1440p VA options seem to be very lackluster aswell since manufacturers pretty much gave up on using that technology in their monitors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> All these QC issues make me want to give up on any monitor using this panel (and other IPS panels aswell tbh since most recent IPS appear to have bleeding to an extent) and buy a nice VA panel instead... Don't care that much about high refresh, only wanted Gsync.
> Unfortunately the 1440p VA options seem to be very lackluster aswell since manufacturers pretty much gave up on using that technology in their monitors.


Pretty sure I heard Samsung was in the process of making a 3440x1440 100Hz VA panel. But man that thing is going to be insanely expensive and way out of the budget of most people.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Pretty sure I heard Samsung was in the process of making a 3440x1440 100Hz VA panel. But man that thing is going to be insanely expensive and way out of the budget of most people.


It'll probably be in the same price ballpark as the IPS ultrawides. A monitor using this panel and Gsync would definitely be out of my budget though. Plus I don't particularly care for ultrawide either.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Pretty sure I heard Samsung was in the process of making a 3440x1440 100Hz VA panel. But man that thing is going to be insanely expensive and way out of the budget of most people.


Yeah that rumour has been floating around for a while. The panel was listed somewhere, but Samsung haven't announced anything, and there's no word on whether it will feature any kind of adaptive sync technology... if it does, it will more than likely be Freesync and not G-Sync given the cost of the latter. I imagine it will be quite some time before we hear anything more about this panel, assuming it even gets to the full production stage. I wouldn't care if it was ultra-wide or not... I'd just take something better than the current crop of IPS which are pretty woeful.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> All these QC issues make me want to give up on any monitor using this panel (and other IPS panels aswell tbh since most recent IPS appear to have bleeding to an extent) and buy a nice VA panel instead... Don't care that much about high refresh, only wanted Gsync.
> Unfortunately the 1440p VA options seem to be very lackluster aswell since manufacturers pretty much gave up on using that technology in their monitors.


There is no 2560 x 1440 VA monitor to my knowledge, only 3440 x 1440 which you aren't very interested in. You could always look for the smallest good 4k SPVA TV out there, but these are limited to 60 Hz and have no variable refresh rate.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah that rumour has been floating around for a while. The panel was listed somewhere, but Samsung haven't announced anything, and there's no word on whether it will feature any kind of adaptive sync technology... if it does, it will more than likely be Freesync and not G-Sync given the cost of the latter. I imagine it will be quite some time before we hear anything more about this monitor, assuming it even gets made.


Adaptive sync is not inherent to the panel. Samsung doesn't seem interested in Gsync though, so we'd most likely need to wait a different manufacturer to release a Gsync monitor with that panel.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Adaptive sync is not inherent to the panel. Samsung doesn't seem interested in Gsync though, so we'd most likely need to wait a different manufacturer to release a Gsync monitor with that panel.


Samsung don't seem that interested in gaming monitors full stop to be honest, not sure why. They have a solid reputation so they'd clean up with the right product.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There is no 2560 x 1440 VA monitor to my knowledge, only 3440 x 1440 which you aren't very interested in. You could always look for the smallest good 4k SPVA TV out there, but these are limited to 60 Hz and have no variable refresh rate.


There is a single 2560x1440 VA panel, it's 32" and most notably used in the BenQ BL3200PT. Problem is, from what I gather, the panel isn't that great either (2500:1 contrast and noticeable VA glow apparently, it's from AUO, go figure) and every monitor that uses it has 25ms input lag which worries me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Samsung don't seem that interested in gaming monitors full stop to be honest, not sure why. They have a solid reputation so they'd clean up with the right product.


You're probably right, they have many Freesync monitors but I guess they implement it in their monitors because it doesn't cost them a lot to do so.


----------



## Nicholars

Does ANYONE have a xb270HU or PG279Q or MG279Q that DOES NOT have the massive orange bottom right corner glow?

I had 3 MG279Q and 1 XB270HU and they all had it ranging from terrible to bad. I think that is a deal breaker on a monitor this price, if it was £500-600 then ok, but £700+ is just too much for a mediocre IPS screen with worse IPS glow and uniformity than most others from LG, samsung etc.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There is no 2560 x 1440 VA monitor to my knowledge, only 3440 x 1440 which you aren't very interested in. You could always look for the smallest good 4k SPVA TV out there, but these are limited to 60 Hz and have no variable refresh rate.


2560x1440 VA actually DOES exist. However they are all 32 inches and not 27 inches, plus they aren't really that great and they all share the same panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Does ANYONE have a xb270HU or PG279Q or MG279Q that DOES NOT have the massive orange bottom right corner glow?
> 
> I had 3 MG279Q and 1 XB270HU and they all had it ranging from terrible to bad. I think that is a deal breaker on a monitor this price, if it was £500-600 then ok, but £700+ is just too much for a mediocre IPS screen with worse IPS glow and uniformity than most others from LG, samsung etc.


I have LG and also have that silvery bottom right glow. Pretty annoying....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> 2560x1440 VA actually DOES exist. However they are all 32 inches and not 27 inches, plus they aren't really that great and they all share the same panel.


They are not G-sync so we can stop our discussion here... We are talking about good QHD G-SYNC IPS panels..... So it's only PG279Q or XB270HU...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Good observations. We'll just have to wait for the XB271HU to find out. Perhaps the use of a dim bias lighting of some sort could help with IPS glow as opposed to having the entire room light which is not very practical. Honestly though if these panels came with a glow eliminating polarizer it would truly be the king of gaming displays. It's a shame they don't.


Please stop with controls placement to be a culprit for it. It has nothing to do with controls....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> In well lit room every IPS will look awesome. However point is when you play at evening or night (which many of us with family and job do) and then this yellow glow is just awful.
> 
> This is how good IPS panel should look. This is my 1080p EIZO IPS panel in total dark room, at night with pure black background:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 55, gamma 50.
> 
> Compare it to his PG.
> 
> I would understand if it had more glow on one corner but be that blueish/silverish like IPS should have. However yellow means that panel is being (or was) pressed there hard that that made it look like it.
> *
> Little analysis of possible control placement as the reason of it:*
> 
> My EIZO has control at bottom line, where bezel is thicker so it does not press panel. However PG controls are being place exactly in this yellow glowing bottom right corner and probably this can couse it.
> 
> New Acer XB271HU has same control placement and design (thin bezels around but thicker one at bttom) and my EIZO and that can make it not having same problem as PG.
> 
> Pictures to show you what I mean:
> 
> PG:
> 
> 
> 
> My EIZO IPS:
> 
> 
> 
> New Acer XB271HU:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my assuption but I CAN'T find any other exlanation why all other 3 corners of PG are always fine and bottom right always has this yellow glow.


Please stop with controls placement to be a culprit for it. It has nothing to do with controls.... It's nonsense. I had my LG opened up so I know that controls make no impact on glow. It's only about panel assembly... I had it disassembled out of a frame and it glowed exactly like it was assembled in a frame. So frame or controls placement has nothing to do with bleed/glow....


----------



## guttheslayer

Now... When is 120hz 1440p g sync oled screen coming out?

I would pay a limb for it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Please stop with controls placement to be a culprit for it. It has nothing to do with controls.... It's nonsense. I had my LG opened up so I know that controls make no impact on glow. It's only about panel assembly... I had it disassembled out of a frame and it glowed exactly like it was assembled in a frame. So frame or controls placement has nothing to do with bleed/glow....


I stated this is just my assumption. I have nothing against someone proofing me wrong.

But tell me then- WHY... WHY IT IS ALWAYS BOTTOM RIGHT CORNER?!! Look at what even most people said about other monitors- it is in 95% always bottom right corner. All other corners being more-less fine or even perfect (as for IPS).

Why always bottom right if not for controls. If I am absolutely wrong- that is fine, I don't mind. But does anyone here has better explanation of bottom right corner glow?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I stated this is just my assumption. I have nothing against someone proofing me wrong.
> 
> But tell me then- WHY... WHY IT IS ALWAYS BOTTOM RIGHT CORNER?!! Look at what even most people said about other monitors- it is in 95% always bottom right corner. All other corners being more-less fine or even perfect (as for IPS).
> 
> Why always bottom right if not for controls. If I am absolutely wrong- that is fine, I don't mind. But does anyone here has better explanation of bottom right corner glow?


On the Dell U2713HM the controls were on the right side but the main problem area members experienced here was the lower left hand corner. It's only one monitor naturally. Just wanted to point one out that I know of personally.

Also all IPS monitor threads I've seen here with new releases read the same with BLB. Gives me dejavu.









Edited for spelling


----------



## overvolted

Between the slight decrease in motion clarity which I don't think I'd be too happy with, and consistency of the glow plaguing these IPS panels seems like I'm done looking to replace my PG278Q. That is until OLED GSYNC hits the market, I'm 100% done searching / anticipating any other product as much as I hate this anti-glare coating. My Swift has no overshoot, no pixel inversion, no dead pixels, and displays all black backgrounds flawlessly. I'd be a damn fool to part with it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Between the slight decrease in motion clarity which I don't think I'd be too happy with, and consistency of the glow plaguing these IPS panels seems like I'm done looking to replace my PG278Q. That is until OLED GSYNC hits the market, I'm 100% done searching / anticipating any other product as much as I hate this anti-glare coating. My Swift has no overshoot, no pixel inversion, no dead pixels, and displays all black backgrounds flawlessly. I'd be a damn fool to part with it.


If my PG replacements and new Acer won't deliver me what I pay for I will also start to looking for decent 278Q. I would take TN colours over this bottom right yellow glow everyday If I won't find unit without it.


----------



## Darylrese

I'm fairly interested in that new dell monitor, 1440p, 144hz GSync and £250 cheaper than the ASUS. It is TN, but a very good one. I do like the colour on the ASUS IPS but the viewing angles aren't an issue for me and if it means having darker blacks again I might have to go back to TN until IPS / VA panels have less issues


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm fairly interested in that new dell monitor, 1440p, 144hz GSync and £250 cheaper than the ASUS. It is TN, but a very good one. I do like the colour on the ASUS IPS but the viewing angles aren't an issue for me and if it means having darker blacks again I might have to go back to TN until IPS / VA panels have less issues


There are plenty of VA panels without serious issues. The problem is, most of them just aren't in computer monitors (and gaming monitors at that). I've heard mixed things about the Samsung ultrawide, namely regarding its motion performance and color accuracy.


----------



## sdmf74

If people would stop accepting junk and return every defunct panel they recieve till they get a good one things might change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm fairly interested in that new dell monitor, 1440p, 144hz GSync and £250 cheaper than the ASUS. It is TN, but a very good one. I do like the colour on the ASUS IPS but the viewing angles aren't an issue for me and if it means having darker blacks again I might have to go back to TN until IPS / VA panels have less issues


I too am interested in the Dell, actually TN technology has improved. I think I will give this IPS panel a go but I hope I get a good one cause I will not settle for a ton of glow/bleed and definately not ok with dead pixels
or any of the many issues this panel has seen.

Whats the latest info on Dells release date?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If people would stop accepting junk and return every defunct panel they recieve till they get a good one things might change.


Amen. I really don't understand people who say "You can live with that" or "I saw so many more faulty monitors that I will accept my fault and consider myself lucky!"

Everytime I see someone accepting faults AT BRAND NEW top-priced product I am seeing those big fat bosses at companies saying to their staff "see? Those idiots will accept them anyway! So fire QC team to cut espenses and lets sell, sell sell. Next ime I think we can charge higher price!"

That is just exaggeration of course but with every one guy accepting faulty monitor we encourage some companies to piss on QC even more.

On the side note- I am also willing to check new Dell if Asus and Acer both don't deliver. However I will first try all luck I can with them as I just love designs and IPS. Dell looks sooooo ulgy :/.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yes but the camera and completely dark room exaggerates it making it look far worst than it actually is. In person using the monitor in a well lit room the glow is not even noticeable, you can notice just a tiny bit in that area if the screen is completely black there. But other than that I really won the lottery on this monitor and have been enjoying it for 6 months now.


I have 7 lights in the room and I can see my yellow bleed perfectly as soon as something blackish comes on. So no its not only the phones that make it worse, or alteast not always. My black ground with 2 lights in the room make it so yellow that the sun is calling for its son.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I have 7 lights in the room and I can see my yellow bleed perfectly as soon as something blackish comes on. So no its not only the phones that make it worse, or alteast not always. My black ground with 2 lights in the room make it so yellow that the sun is calling for its son.


Sorry to hear that. Some of them are definitely worst than others when it comes to the glow.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Some of them are definitely worst than others when it comes to the glow.


Atleast I get a new, so its cool







if not I can always get the cash back. Either way its something !


----------



## sdmf74

WOAH I didnt realize the new Dell S2716DG is available already, man I gotta wait for EVGA to refund my rma on my 980ti kingpin before I can get a monitor anyway.


----------



## Malinkadink

Wait until around black friday, the dell will be $620


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Between the slight decrease in motion clarity which I don't think I'd be too happy with, and consistency of the glow plaguing these IPS panels seems like I'm done looking to replace my PG278Q. That is until OLED GSYNC hits the market, I'm 100% done searching / anticipating any other product as much as I hate this anti-glare coating. My Swift has no overshoot, no pixel inversion, no dead pixels, and displays all black backgrounds flawlessly. I'd be a damn fool to part with it.


Exact same reason I would be a complete fool to replace my XL2720Z. No freesync or gsync, but single strobe blur reduction from 60hz-144hz in 1 hz increments, ability to reduce strobe crosstalk by VT tweaks, displays black backgrounds flawlessly, NO backlight bleed whatsoever, no dead pixels and no ants or dust behind the polarizer.
I'd either replace this with an Eizo FS2735, *IF* that has decent blur reduction and is NOT a panel lottery (and if its using the same panel as the PG279Q and XB271HU then it probably will be), or another XL2720Z.

Once OLED's come out with scanning backlights (like Oculus rift has), I'll enjoy the blur reduction on those, with NO overdrive artifacts and absolutely ZERO crosstalk (as OLED's don't need overdrive).


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Once OLED's come out with scanning backlights (like Oculus rift has), I'll enjoy the blur reduction on those, with NO overdrive artifacts and absolutely ZERO crosstalk (as OLED's don't need overdrive).


OLED doesn't have a backlight. I assume they'll use black frame insertion instead, since the response times are near instantaneous.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Exact same reason I would be a complete fool to replace my XL2720Z. No freesync or gsync, but single strobe blur reduction from 60hz-144hz in 1 hz increments, ability to reduce strobe crosstalk by VT tweaks, displays black backgrounds flawlessly, NO backlight bleed whatsoever, no dead pixels and no ants or dust behind the polarizer.
> I'd either replace this with an Eizo FS2735, *IF* that has decent blur reduction and is NOT a panel lottery (and if its using the same panel as the PG279Q and XB271HU then it probably will be), or another XL2720Z.
> 
> Once OLED's come out with scanning backlights (like Oculus rift has), I'll enjoy the blur reduction on those, with NO overdrive artifacts and absolutely ZERO crosstalk (as OLED's don't need overdrive).


Hey neighbor, I'm in huntington beach not far from Covina. I wanted to ask you, what is the best 144Hz 24" 1080p monitor by BenQ. There's so many options to choose from on the benq gaming site is very confusing. Basically looking for the BenQ equivalent of the VG248QE.


----------



## Benny89

Wow, I also didn't notice that Dell S2716DG is already available in my country. 1/3 cheaper than Asus PG. Sure it is only TN but nice to have good option. Wonder if TFT will make review. I am SUPER curious how does it compare to PG278Q in terms of image quality.

*UPDATE*: TFT review on way! https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/659661383919759362?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

Also here some overclockers experessions: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/80


----------



## Wozzathelad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Wow, I also didn't notice that Dell S2716DG is already available in my country. 1/3 cheaper than Asus PG. Sure it is only TN but nice to have good option. Wonder if TFT will make review. I am SUPER curious how does it compare to PG278Q in terms of image quality.
> 
> Anyone saw some reviews or user reviews so far? Only 2 on newegg but nothing interesting to read.


TFT got the Dell monitor on October 29th. Review should take two weeks according to them. It's on their Twitter feed


----------



## Benny89

The only YT video so far from some user of new Dell:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsAqWd7r6mI

It has nice viewing angles for TN.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey neighbor, I'm in huntington beach not far from Covina. I wanted to ask you, what is the best 144Hz 24" 1080p monitor by BenQ. There's so many options to choose from on the benq gaming site is very confusing. Basically looking for the BenQ equivalent of the VG248QE.


Probably the XL2420Z, XL2430T (only if the firmware is updated...known to have buggy profiles, buggy black equalizer and gamer presets not saving the low level color calibrations of the original preset you saved INTO the gamer preset, instead recalling the FPS1, FPS2 and RTS color calibrations even if you overwrite gamer 1, 2 and 3, etc. On XL2420Z, gamer 1 2 and 3 still default to FPS1, FPS2 and RTS but saving a different preset into them overwrites that completely and recalls that preset as a custom), or the LG 24GM77, which was not a widely known monitor but was an extremely good alternative (it has a strobed backlight very similar to the Eizo FG2421 but TFTcentral did not test this monitor). These three are probably the only ones. XL2411Z does not have a displayport connector..


----------



## Searchofsub

I'm actually selling my BenQ 2430T 1080p because I moved up to 1440P. Selling for $180.00 if you can pick it up. I am in Norwalk.
No scratches, no dead pixels, no light bleed. (or very very low). original owner purchased from frys about 6 months ago. Build quality is far better than VG248QE - also colors are very good for TN. I know this because I had VG248QE before I replaced it with this one.


----------



## Falkentyne

Eh? I have an XL2720Z....Were you offering it to the guy in Huntington beach?


----------



## Searchofsub

Messege was for Ryzone, forgot to quote him.


----------



## Dawidowski

Theres a guy who has already has some stuff between the panel and coating :/ On the new dells that is -.-


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I stated this is just my assumption. I have nothing against someone proofing me wrong.
> 
> But tell me then- WHY... WHY IT IS ALWAYS BOTTOM RIGHT CORNER?!! Look at what even most people said about other monitors- it is in 95% always bottom right corner. All other corners being more-less fine or even perfect (as for IPS).
> 
> Why always bottom right if not for controls. If I am absolutely wrong- that is fine, I don't mind. But does anyone here has better explanation of bottom right corner glow?


I really don't know, maybe manufacturers could give some answer but generally Ive noticed the whole right side is worse rhan left side. Maybe it hos somting to do with pixel orientation/location... Would like to know as well. But I know for sure it is not because of controls as they are separated from panel itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If my PG replacements and new Acer won't deliver me what I pay for I will also start to looking for decent 278Q. I would take TN colours over this bottom right yellow glow everyday If I won't find unit without it.


You know, problem is not with colors. They are pretty good from central point after calibration. Almost as good as on my ips panel. Problem is with uniformity of the screen which I've found very iritating.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Messege was for Ryzone, forgot to quote him.


Thanks for the offer man. I'll definitely keep that in mind. I'm thinking I'll give the pg279q a shot when it comes out and if I have some bad luck. I'll move my choices down to the 24" 1080p monitors. I didn't get two 980 ti's so I can play 1080p lol, but that ok if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Thanks for the offer man. I'll definitely keep that in mind. I'm thinking I'll give the pg279q a shot when it comes out and if I have some bad luck. I'll move my choices down to the 24" 1080p monitors. I didn't get two 980 ti's so I can play 1080p lol, but that ok if it doesn't work out.


lol yeah I agree. just PM me if things don't work out. thanks,


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Wow, I also didn't notice that Dell S2716DG is already available in my country. 1/3 cheaper than Asus PG. Sure it is only TN but nice to have good option. Wonder if TFT will make review. I am SUPER curious how does it compare to PG278Q in terms of image quality.
> 
> *UPDATE*: TFT review on way! https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/659661383919759362?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
> 
> Also here some overclockers experessions: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/80


Well if they resolve uniformity issues I'm on it







Looking forward for a review. What I've hated most on Asus was this vertical gradient and obviously brighter sides of the screen.


----------



## Deadeye

Right now im just confused about 165 vs 144 TFT mentioned that 144 is better, but looking this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCy2vjWBdJc my understanding is 165 better? What are you thoughts guys?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Wow, I also didn't notice that Dell S2716DG is already available in my country. 1/3 cheaper than Asus PG. Sure it is only TN but nice to have good option. Wonder if TFT will make review. I am SUPER curious how does it compare to PG278Q in terms of image quality.
> 
> *UPDATE*: TFT review on way! https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/659661383919759362?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
> 
> Also here some overclockers experessions: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/80


Yep. Here in the UK, its out already at £594. That's £155.99 cheaper than the ASUS but it is a TN panel.

This is my first and only IPS monitor so I can't say much for quality vs other panels.


----------



## Nicholars

Its unfortunate that only AU optronics are making 144hz screens, because they are by far the WORST manufacturer compared to LG, Samsung etc. People keep blaming all the problems on acer, asus etc. most of the problems are AU optronics fault, although acer do indeed have terrible quality control and use horrible bezels etc.


----------



## Waro

In theory the monitor manufacturer (Asus, Acer, ...) should make guidelines/quality targets for the panel manufacturer (AUO). If the panel manufacturer can't follow them he should pay a penalty for breach of contract. Or they must make a contract saying that the monitor manufacturer has to pay for X panels of any quality and then select the good ones by himself. But it seems like the monitor manufacturers are buying all panels regardless of which quality and not selecting them. Imho the monitor manufacturer has at least as much responsibility for the bad quality as the panel manufacturer.


----------



## Darylrese

I agree. ASUS should be complaining to AUO for poor quality control that is ruining their reputation.

I have just boxed up my PG279Q ready for collection on Tuesday. Immediate thoughts switching back to my BENQ 2420T is 1080p sucks and the thicker bezel is annoying.

Colour wise its not that bad actually for a TN panel. I'm also loving the absence of the glow and backlight bleed, that just confirms how distracting that was for me. The blacks are much blacker on this which I have to say I prefer.

I'll keep my eye on this thread to ask those who receive the next batch get on but otherwise i'm going to see what happens with the market and keep my eye on the Dell.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> In theory the monitor manufacturer (Asus, Acer, ...) should make guidelines/quality targets for the panel manufacturer (AUO). If the panel manufacturer can't follow them he should pay a penalty for breach of contract. Or they must make a contract saying that the monitor manufacturer has to pay for X panels of any quality and then select the good ones by himself. But it seems like the monitor manufacturers are buying all panels regardless of which quality and not selecting them. Imho the monitor manufacturer has at least as much responsibility for the bad quality as the panel manufacturer.


this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I agree. ASUS should be complaining to AUO for poor quality control that is ruining their reputation.
> 
> I have just boxed up my PG279Q ready for collection on Tuesday. Immediate thoughts switching back to my BENQ 2420T is 1080p sucks and the thicker bezel is annoying.
> 
> Colour wise its not that bad actually for a TN panel. I'm also loving the absence of the glow and backlight bleed, that just confirms how distracting that was for me. The blacks are much blacker on this which I have to say I prefer.
> 
> I'll keep my eye on this thread to ask those who receive the next batch get on but otherwise i'm going to see what happens with the market and keep my eye on the Dell.


Hehe, I can image how big downgrade it is







I had PG278Q only for 2 days so it was not so bad going back. One way or another, TN can't beat IPS... At least ones from LG. Don't know how this AOU crap is compared to LG or other panel manufacturers. I think I have to order one to see it. I'm still tempted to get XB270HU but I really don't like the bezel, stand, frame, power indicator and glossy finish. But I would like to see this IPS panel on my own eyes. And maybe if I would win the lottery I would keep it, but on the other hand I could win the lottery also with PG279Q and I love it's design...


----------



## Finraziel

That Dell does look nice, but it doesn't seem particularly cheap to me... In my country Dell offers it for 1015 euro, I can order a PG279Q for 830. Now Dell does tend to inflate prices here, but even if I take the US price, convert it and add VAT, it can only match the price for the Asus, I don't see how people are saying it's so much cheaper.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finraziel*
> 
> That Dell does look nice, but it doesn't seem particularly cheap to me... In my country Dell offers it for 1015 euro, I can order a PG279Q for 830. Now Dell does tend to inflate prices here, but even if I take the US price, convert it and add VAT, it can only match the price for the Asus, I don't see how people are saying it's so much cheaper.


There is no reason to prefer Dell. The only difference is design. It has the same panel from AUO so it will inherit all issues you can see with ROG. Saw image of a guy with dust trapped and something which looked like dead pixel in this Dell. So it will be the same story. I had zero problems with my Swift except some minor pixel inversion and screen uniformity which was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is no reason to prefer Dell. The only difference is design. It has the same panel from AUO so it will inherit all issues you can see with ROG. Saw image of a guy with dust trapped and something which looked like dead pixel in this Dell. So it will be the same story. I had zero problems with my Swift except some minor pixel inversion and screen uniformity which was a deal breaker for me.


Well that's the question I haven't yet seen a concrete answer to... DOES the Dell indeed have the identical panel as the Swift... i.e with the same aggressive AG coating and also the same pixel inversion issue it suffered with? If that is the case, there is indeed zero reason to prefer it over the Swift. If they have by some miracle been able to fix these problems however, it would be a serious contender.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> There is no reason to prefer Dell. The only difference is design. It has the same panel from AUO so it will inherit all issues you can see with ROG. Saw image of a guy with dust trapped and something which looked like dead pixel in this Dell. So it will be the same story. I had zero problems with my Swift except some minor pixel inversion and screen uniformity which was a deal breaker for me.


Let's see what the TFT Central review says in a few days. I'm hoping the panel isn't the same. I really want a 1440p, 144hz G-Sync monitor. I don't care too much for IPS especially now I have experienced IPS glow and bleed.

I can't find reviews on the Dell anywhere!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Let's see what the TFT Central review says in a few days. I'm hoping the panel isn't the same. I really want a 1440p, 144hz G-Sync monitor. I don't care too much for IPS especially now I have experienced IPS glow and bleed.
> 
> I can't find reviews on the Dell anywhere!


It might not be exactly the same, but close enough. Maybe it's the one in the BenQ, either way it won't be much different since AUO is the only one making these kinds of panels.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah. It's obviously a rubbish time to buy a monitor at the moment. So annoying! I have a 5930k, 980 SLI just begging for 1440p, 144hz and I've been stuck with my 1080p 120hz monitor for ages because of the problems with all the monitors that exist on the market.

Gone are the days paying good money meant getting good quality. A sure sign of the PC Master race taking a plunge...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah. It's obviously a rubbish time to buy a monitor at the moment. So annoying! I have a 5930k, 980 SLI just begging for 1440p, 144hz and I've been stuck with my 1080p 120hz monitor for ages because of the problems with all the monitors that exist on the market.
> 
> Gone are the days paying good money meant getting good quality. A sure sign of the PC Master race taking a plunge...


That's sad, 980SLI would definitely deserve 1440p. But if I have to chose between a little bit (not extensive) glow and screen uniformity 278Q had, I would definitely take IPS. TN panels are just for pure gamers who don't care too much about image quality in desktop environment. But for someone who use PC also for work this is not a way to go. Maybe I will give a try BX270HU so I have just a comparison between this premium TN panel and IPS. I will write some report then. With a lot of luck I can get problem free one so I will keep it, otherwise I will return it within 14 days return period.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's sad, 980SLI would definitely deserve 1440p. But if I have to chose between a little bit (not extensive) glow and screen uniformity 278Q had, I would definitely take IPS. TN panels are just for pure gamers who don't care too much about image quality in desktop environment. But for someone who use PC also for work this is not a way to go. Maybe I will give a try BX270HU so I have just a comparison between this premium TN panel and IPS. I will write some report then. With a lot of luck I can get problem free one so I will keep it, otherwise I will return it within 14 days return period.


I would take uniformity problems over IPS glow. Thing is I have never even known about uniformity problems of TN panels until I heard about it in this thread. Hell, I was playing on TN monitors for last 10 years and never noticed it by myself.

However, glow- you can't not notice it. It is annoying and just irritating and it always interrupt me while gaming.

I am on 1080p IPS right now but I SO MUCH MORE PREFER it to PG279Q in terms of immersion couse I have no glow-bleed that it is just sick.

Yesterday I was playing MGSV- after 6 hours I noticed that I was playing 6 hours totally soaked into game. With PG279Q glow I couldn't play like that even for hour, seeing this terrible yellow glow.

If my next PG have same problems as previous I will try Dell TN. I wan 1440p and G-Sync and I can handle TN over IPS if that means no glow. Really. That is just me but I now what I want. Immersion.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would take uniformity problems over IPS glow. Thing is I have never even known about uniformity problems of TN panels until I heard about it in this thread. Hell, I was playing on TN monitors for last 10 years and never noticed it by myself.
> 
> However, glow- you can't not notice it. It is annoying and just irritating and it always interrupt me while gaming.
> 
> I am on 1080p IPS right now but I SO MUCH MORE PREFER it to PG279Q in terms of immersion couse I have no glow-bleed that it is just sick.
> 
> Yesterday I was playing MGSV- after 6 hours I noticed that I was playing 6 hours totally soaked into game. With PG279Q glow I couldn't play like that even for hour, seeing this terrible yellow glow.
> 
> If my next PG have same problems as previous I will try Dell TN. I wan 1440p and G-Sync and I can handle TN over IPS if that means no glow. Really. That is just me but I now what I want. Immersion.


i m thinking to buy pg278q over 279 for ips glow and bleeding :S


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would take uniformity problems over IPS glow. Thing is I have never even known about uniformity problems of TN panels until I heard about it in this thread. Hell, I was playing on TN monitors for last 10 years and never noticed it by myself.
> 
> However, glow- you can't not notice it. It is annoying and just irritating and it always interrupt me while gaming.


I have a hard time believing you didn't notice the TN color shift. To me it's far worse than IPS glow and I'd have a hard time going back to TN. I think you just are used to it.

The PG279Q certainly has bad glow though. Worse than the XB270HU from my experience.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I have a hard time believing you didn't notice the TN color shift. To me it's far worse than IPS glow and I'd have a hard time going back to TN. I think you just are used to it.
> 
> The PG279Q certainly has bad glow though. Worse than the XB270HU from my experience.


Well then let me tell you this so you can belive- I never ever noticed any thing like "colour shifting" or "uniformity problems" of TN panels. I heard about them first time in this thread and when I started to be interested in monitors and upgrade.

So yea, if I didn't notice it- I can live with it. Mean- you do not look for it- you do not see it.

But IPS glow- anyone can see it if he has sight. Any darker background and it just glows yellow.

So yea, I can take TN over IPS if that means no yellow glow in corner....


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well then let me tell you this so you can belive- I never ever noticed any thing like "colour shifting" or "uniformity problems" of TN panels. I heard about them first time in this thread and when I started to be interested in monitors and upgrade.
> 
> So yea, if I didn't notice it- I can live with it. Mean- you do not look for it- you do not see it.
> 
> But IPS glow- anyone can see it if he has sight. Any darker background and it just glows yellow.
> 
> So yea, I can take TN over IPS if that means no yellow glow in corner....


You may be right... it really does entirely depend on your experience. I've been using IPS for years, and I can't stand TN... it just looks washed out with yellow whites and grey blacks that no amount of calibration can fix, and the colour shift is clear as day to my eye. I've never had an IPS with bad glow though, all the ones I've had have been fine. It is only newer panels that seem to suffer badly with this, namely the ones manufactured by AUO and used in the PG279Q and XB270HU. If I had an IPS monitor that exhibited the glow I've seen in some pictures, I would not be able to live with it for 5 minutes!! The X34 21:9 LG panel appears slightly better based on what I've seen, but until these new IPS panels start improving their production processes to avoid these issues, or better yet start fitting polarizers which will virtually eliminate glow, I won't be buying one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would take uniformity problems over IPS glow. Thing is I have never even known about uniformity problems of TN panels until I heard about it in this thread. Hell, I was playing on TN monitors for last 10 years and never noticed it by myself.
> 
> However, glow- you can't not notice it. It is annoying and just irritating and it always interrupt me while gaming.
> 
> I am on 1080p IPS right now but I SO MUCH MORE PREFER it to PG279Q in terms of immersion couse I have no glow-bleed that it is just sick.
> 
> Yesterday I was playing MGSV- after 6 hours I noticed that I was playing 6 hours totally soaked into game. With PG279Q glow I couldn't play like that even for hour, seeing this terrible yellow glow.
> 
> If my next PG have same problems as previous I will try Dell TN. I wan 1440p and G-Sync and I can handle TN over IPS if that means no glow. Really. That is just me but I now what I want. Immersion.


You right, extensive glow can be very annoying. But so does screen uniformity. In games you will not notice it often, but in desktop, especially windows 10 with solid color windows it's damn distracting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I have a hard time believing you didn't notice the TN color shift. To me it's far worse than IPS glow and I'd have a hard time going back to TN. I think you just are used to it.
> 
> The PG279Q certainly has bad glow though. Worse than the XB270HU from my experience.


I've had Samsung TN maybe 5 years ago but I also didn't notice any big abnormalities in screen uniformity to be honest. But on this PG278Q I've noticed it immediately. The main problem from me was that top part of the screen was obviously darker then rest. You could get rid of this only if your eyes were in one line with top frame. But it was not comfortable and then the bottom part was pretty bright. Also on solid backgrounds I could see that left and right side had some color shift, the screen was brighter with yellowish tint. I don't know if this is usual with bigger TN panels 27"+ or the ROG had some uniformity problems. Did you observe such behavior with TN panels you had?

Did you have Acer XB270HU? I'm really tempted to try it but I'm worried about bleed and glow. It is bad or do they improved ? If Asus has worse glow, then this is also no way for me...


----------



## Finraziel

I gotta say I have no idea what to expect in terms of glow... I have an old Dell FPW2405 which I think is either IPS or MVA, not sure, but I took a picture of it and it doesn't look very great either:

But... this is just the phone making it look terrible, I don't see this myself at all. This screen looks awesome to my eyes. So no idea if maybe I'm just not too critical and I wont have a problem with a PG279Q that isn't too bad, or if they actually are much worse than my current screen.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well then let me tell you this so you can belive- I never ever noticed any thing like "colour shifting" or "uniformity problems" of TN panels. I heard about them first time in this thread and when I started to be interested in monitors and upgrade.
> 
> So yea, if I didn't notice it- I can live with it. Mean- you do not look for it- you do not see it.
> 
> But IPS glow- anyone can see it if he has sight. Any darker background and it just glows yellow.
> 
> So yea, I can take TN over IPS if that means no yellow glow in corner....


Same here. After using the PG279Q for almost 2 weeks now going back to my TN panel, I haven't really noticed much difference in terms of colour / quality. I certainly haven't noticed any flaws with the TN. The glow on the PG279Q however was very noticeable.

The biggest thing for me is going back to 1080p as everything looks too big now and you get a lot less on the screen. If I can find a happy, high quality medium (hoping the dell might be it) I will be chuffed with that. £594 is a lot of money for the Dell though and can't find any reviews yet.


----------



## Me Boosta

Does anybody here have any experience with Korean IPS monitors that are 2560 X 1440, and are usually overclockable to 100 Hz? I'm building a PC and looking at all these issues is making me consider going for something cheaper till all these companies get their act together.

I am just hoping the reason why Acer is delaying their XB271HU is because they are aware of the issues and taking the time to ensure better QC. But that is just wishful thinking.

The PG279Q is also terribly overpriced in Europe considering that it will sell for $800 in the US.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finraziel*
> 
> I gotta say I have no idea what to expect in terms of glow... I have an old Dell FPW2405 which I think is either IPS or MVA, not sure, but I took a picture of it and it doesn't look very great either:
> 
> But... this is just the phone making it look terrible, I don't see this myself at all. This screen looks awesome to my eyes. So no idea if maybe I'm just not too critical and I wont have a problem with a PG279Q that isn't too bad, or if they actually are much worse than my current screen.


But you see, here is the differance. You have some glow in bottom right corner. Same as I have some glow in bottom left corner of my current IPS 1080p Eizo. You also have little BLB in bottom left corner.

But YOURS glow (and my Eizos) is blueish/sliverish! That is normal, typical, 100% expected IPS glow to have. You can't avoid it. BUT that cold coloured glow blends very good in dark scenes. Of course it makes black less black, but that is IPS. However being blueish/silverish- it does looks fine and you can stop noticing it after few days.

BUT on my PG279Q this glow was yellow/yellowish/goldish. Now that is a glow that you just can't notice. It annoys so much in dark scenes, menus, movies, games. IT GLOWS YELLOW!

I have nothing against IPS glow really. But yellow glow is sign of faulty panel.

So if my PG would look like yours monitor- I will be totally fine with it.


----------



## Pereb

Yellow glow doesn't mean a faulty panel, it depends on the type of IPS panel used. Some IPS panel models have white glow on both sides, some models have white glow on the left side and yellow glow on the right side.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yellow glow doesn't mean a faulty panel, it depends on the type of IPS panel used. Some IPS panel models have white glow on both sides, some models have white glow on the left side and yellow glow on the right side.


That is not what I meant. PG has yellowish GLOW on right side. Means when you look at it at angles it is more yellowish than bluesih left side. However right top corner when looking straight at it has no yellow glow. Same as when you look at straight angle on left side you see not blue glow. But bottom right corner was showing ugnly yellow glow even when sitting at straight position in front of screen where every other of 3 corners didn't have glow at all. But bottom right had very bright and visiable trinagle glow. That is faulty panel.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is not what I meant. PG has yellowish GLOW on right side. Means when you look at it at angles it is more yellowish than bluesih left side. However right top corner when looking straight at it has no yellow glow. Same as when you look at straight angle on left side you see not blue glow. But bottom right corner was showing ugnly yellow glow even when sitting at straight position in front of screen where every other of 3 corners didn't have glow at all. But bottom right had very bright and visiable trinagle glow. That is faulty panel.


We've already established that this panel has more glow than normal for IPS panels though. I guess all panels are defective then... well that's not far off the truth


----------



## electro2u

If it shifts it's glow, if not it's backlight bleed.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> We've already established that this panel has more glow than normal for IPS panels though. I guess all panels are defective then... well that's not far off the truth


You still don't get it. PG had no more glow than my other IPS screens in home. ONLY bottom right corner had super yellowish glow. All other 3 corners were perfectly fine, being almost total dark (for IPS of course) at black backgrounds.

So no- this panel has no more glow than other IPS. It mostly this bottom right corner or other ONE corner that has this glow. Most had it in bottom right, but I know few people had top right instead.

So I don't think that this panel has more glow in one corner. It was simply faulty. Are more faulty like that?- hell yea. But for exampla TFT central got monitor with uniform glow and they did not have any one corner glowing more than other. So it can be done. Question is- how many such good PGs are out there.....


----------



## Pereb

Mine had glow on 3 corners.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Mine had glow on 3 corners.


Then yours was even more faulty than mine







.


----------



## Pereb

I don't know if it's a fault or a design flaw, but it does seem to be inconsistent how much glow you get and where. As if BLB, dead pixels and dirt weren't enough, another factor is thrown in the lottery.


----------



## AlCapwn

I can't even join the lottery. Komplett.se keeps changing the stock date. Now its 7th Nov.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But you see, here is the differance. You have some glow in bottom right corner. Same as I have some glow in bottom left corner of my current IPS 1080p Eizo. You also have little BLB in bottom left corner.
> 
> But YOURS glow (and my Eizos) is blueish/sliverish! That is normal, typical, 100% expected IPS glow to have. You can't avoid it. BUT that cold coloured glow blends very good in dark scenes. Of course it makes black less black, but that is IPS. However being blueish/silverish- it does looks fine and you can stop noticing it after few days.
> 
> BUT on my PG279Q this glow was yellow/yellowish/goldish. Now that is a glow that you just can't notice. It annoys so much in dark scenes, menus, movies, games. IT GLOWS YELLOW!
> 
> I have nothing against IPS glow really. But yellow glow is sign of faulty panel.
> 
> So if my PG would look like yours monitor- I will be totally fine with it.


Yes this is one thing I agree with you on.... The COLOR of the glow on these AUO 144hz panels, just looks horrible, so bad in fact, that after buying 4 monitors with this panel and reading the PG279Q is no better, I think I am going to skip this panel altogether and live with a 60hz 1440p 27" IPS until there are more / better options available. 144hz + gsync is GREAT I cannot deny that, but the GLOW IS TERRIBLE especially in the bottom right, it completely RUINS any dark scenes! If these were £500-600 then maybe I would live with it, but at £700+ it really is too much money for a sub standard AHVA panel that is worse than the IPS and PLS equivalents.


----------



## atomicus

Just so people are aware if looking at other monitors, AHVA-IPS (AUO's version of IPS) is not identical to Samsung's PLS and LG's IPS. There will be differences, not least in the production process, and they will all vary somewhat in terms of the qualities and 'faults' they exhibit. IPS glow is inherent to IPS, but it shouldn't be anywhere near as bad as in the many examples of the AUO panel. Worst I've EVER seen, and I've been using IPS monitors for nearly a decade. Shameful. AUO are single handedly ruining the reputation of IPS and dragging down any monitor manufacturer that uses their panel! Why anyone is even dealing with them anymore is beyond me, it's utter madness!!


----------



## Nicholars

AUO really are a bad manufacturer, their AMVA (VA) screens look a lot worse than any other brand (eg. samsung VA), and their AHVA (IPS) screens are worse as well (LG IPS, SAMSUNG PLS), definitely a budget low end manufacturer, but these are high end expensive monitors. IF they did not have that vile looking orange bottom right glow I would buy one, but that really is terrible and seems to be unavoidable, I had 4 and they all had it, some were worse than others but all of them were bad.


----------



## Deadeye

Yes AUO is bad manufacture even worse that companies like Asus, Acer and so on are accepting that... And we are just fools who trust and buy these monitor just to find out that they are all with one or another defect.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Just so people are aware if looking at other monitors, AHVA-IPS (AUO's version of IPS) is not identical to Samsung's PLS and LG's IPS. There will be differences, not least in the production process, and they will all vary somewhat in terms of the qualities and 'faults' they exhibit. IPS glow is inherent to IPS, but it shouldn't be anywhere near as bad as in the many examples of the AUO panel. Worst I've EVER seen, and I've been using IPS monitors for nearly a decade. Shameful. AUO are single handedly ruining the reputation of IPS and dragging down any monitor manufacturer that uses their panel! Why anyone is even dealing with them anymore is beyond me, it's utter madness!!


It's the monitor brands that are using the initialism "IPS" to refer to the panel. I'm sure AUO is not making them NOT use "AHVA".

Also, it's naive to think the companies selling these are not aware of the panels' performance. They have engineers that control such aspects. No company blindly buys, en masse, panels like that. AUO happens to make a product that companies are willing to buy, rebrand, and sell at stupidly high prices, and the market acquiesces because there's no viable alternative.


----------



## 4KMonitor

Yeeeha ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q The best to date gaming monitor. Already available for order in Russia
http://4k-monitor.ru/catalog/asus/wqhd_monitor_asus_rog_swift_pg279q/

im steel waiting PG27AQ


----------



## misiak

So guys, I've just ordered XB270HU because I need to see this live. PG279Q is completely sold out and I don't think it will be available until Xmass. I've ordered it with a confidence I will return it for 90% back to the retailer. I read many horror stories so I'm prepared for the worst! But, I've read also few where users did not have any issues so in case I'll win the lottery I will keep it. But it's very unlikely with my luck last years with electronic. In any case, either my experience is good or bad I will get a great overview how current 144Hz IPS perform and I can directly compare them to TN ones and to my current LG IPS panel. Maybe monitor gods will have mercy with me







) I don't expect it though. In any case I will post some review here about this experience. Quiet looking forward to that. It's funny but I was never buying things with a confidence I will return them to the shop....


----------



## Stigmatta

Man, reading all these posts, i have no clue what monitor i want... I was really planning on getting the Asus PG279, but now i dont know if i should maybe wait on the Acer XB271HU...grrrrr


----------



## muszon

I had Acer XB270HU (12 dead pixels, 4 blb, huge glow in right corners) and Asus PG279Q (3 blb in 3 corners, visibile glow in right corners). Now I know and I'm sure that I don't want another bad IPS with panel from AU Optronic. If I won the lottery and after couple tryouts get one without blb and glow I'm sure I would have dead pixels or dust. I don't have time for this. That's why I have ordered Dell S2716DG - costs only 600 Euro, TN + digital vibrance + reshade and will have better image quality than any IPS. Another advantages: has HDMI (important for me) and nice build (frameless panel) The only drawbacks are :
- view angles but I'm not playing the games sitting under the display or standing above it - I'm normal guy with standard needs ;
- it has pixel inversion but visible only during test patherns


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> I had Acer XB270HU (12 dead pixels, 4 blb, huge glow in right corners) and Asus PG279Q (3 blb in 3 corners, visibile glow in right corners). Now I know and I'm sure that I don't want another bad IPS with panel from AU Optronic. If I won the lottery and after couple tryouts get one without blb and glow I'm sure I would have dead pixels or dust. I don't have time for this. That's why I have ordered Dell S2716DG - costs only 600 Euro, TN + digital vibrance + reshade and will have better image quality than any IPS. The only drawbacks are :
> - view angles but I'm not playing the games sitting under the display or standing above it - I'm normal guy with standard needs ;
> - it has pixel inversion but visible only during test patherns
> - has HDMI (important for me)
> - nice build (frameless panel)


Why would you want HDMI as a priority? its max out put is 60hz.

Any decent tv would kick a monitors ass for console gaming


----------



## muszon

It's better to have a hdmi than nothing. YES I need an option to conect console or tuner TV or any other device that using HDMI - I have family so I can't use TV anytime


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> It's better to have a hdmi than nothing. YES I need an option to conect console or tuner TV or any other device that using HDMI - I have family so I can't use TV anytime


Yeah...I know that feeling when TV is not mine anymore







.

Well, I am still waiting for info from my retailer on my PG replacement and if that unit is also faulty I am either wait little more for new Acer XB or I will just order new Dell.

1440p, G-Sync and 27" is top priority for me. TN, IPS is not that important.

However I have to say, PG and Acer designs are great, Dell looks cheap and dull (not talking about materials but design/look only). But ow well, at least it is finally full black, not silver. I hate silver stands.


----------



## Pereb

The base of the Dell is still silver.


----------



## Darylrese

Just replace the stand with a desk mount. You can get them on amazon for like £15. Happy Days! I prefer desk mounts anyway. Stands take up too much room!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The base of the Dell is still silver.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!







((

That distroys it for me. My whole gaming station setup is black and red. Can't have silver here.

Crap, I will have to invest in VESA stand it seems.... Jesus Dell, can't you once do full black monitor like all gaming monitors are? Silver is so bad colour to fit into gaming stations....

*EDIT*: but wait, you can see here that stand is not silver (if pictures are accurate on newegg): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260333

It is actualy kind of very dark grey or black. Not silver for sure!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> That distroys it for me. My whole gaming station setup is black and red. Can't have silver here.
> 
> Crap, I will have to invest in VESA stand it seems.... Jesus Dell, can't you once do full black monitor like all gaming monitors are? Silver is so bad colour to fit into gaming stations....
> 
> *EDIT*: but wait, you can see here that stand is not silver (if pictures are accurate on newegg): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260333
> 
> It is actualy kind of very dark grey or black. Not silver for sure!


It is silver dude. Zoom in on the pics.

Just get a desk mount and be done with it


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah...I know that feeling when TV is not mine anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, I am still waiting for info from my retailer on my PG replacement and if that unit is also faulty I am either wait little more for new Acer XB or I will just order new Dell.
> 
> 1440p, G-Sync and 27" is top priority for me. TN, IPS is not that important.
> 
> However I have to say, PG and Acer designs are great, Dell looks cheap and dull (not talking about materials but design/look only). But ow well, at least it is finally full black, not silver. I hate silver stands.


I've not been able to keep up with this fast moving thread, but weren't you one of the few with a really good PG279Q or am I mistaken?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've not been able to keep up with this fast moving thread, but weren't you one of the few with a really good PG279Q or am I mistaken?


You are mistaken. He sent it back due to glow / bleed from bottom right corner, the same as the rest of us!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Wait until around black friday, the dell will be $620


From DELL or elsewhere?


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> ... will have better image quality than any IPS.


I'm lol'ing at this along with your avatar.








If that is your standard of image quality..


----------



## Benny89

Double post, sry


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've not been able to keep up with this fast moving thread, but weren't you one of the few with a really good PG279Q or am I mistaken?


I kind of tought I was. No dead pixels, no dust and 3 corners where really nice, almost no glow. But there was horrible yellow extensive glow in bottom right corner that was just too big and catching eye to let me play games without noticing it. It was so immersion breaking that I had to send it back and now I am waiting for replacement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> It is silver dude. Zoom in on the pics.
> 
> Just get a desk mount and be done with it


Here are silver, but take a look at Newegg pictures. It is more like very dark silver/grey mixed with black. It doesn't look like silver at all at Newegg pictures:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> I'm lol'ing at this along with your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is your standard of image quality..


Better that than IPS yellow glow... Unless thats someones standard in gaming, which I lol.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> ...I have ordered Dell S2716DG - costs only 600 Euro, TN + digital vibrance + reshade and will have better image quality than any IPS.


Errr, no. No TN panel will ever best IPS for image quality. Never. A shoddy IPS panel from AUO with horrendous bleed and glow however, that is certainly not desirable and of course even your average TN would offer a better viewing experience than that, but when IPS is free of these faults, it will always beat TN hands down for image quality. The problem, admittedly, is finding a 1440p G-Sync IPS monitor that offers this... very much a lottery at present!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Errr, no. No TN panel will ever best IPS for image quality. Never. A shoddy IPS panel from AUO with horrendous bleed and glow however, that is certainly not desirable and of course even your average TN would offer a better viewing experience than that, but when IPS is free of these faults, it will always beat TN hands down for image quality. The problem, admittedly, is finding a 1440p G-Sync IPS monitor that offers this... very much a lottery at present!


Right? To say a TN panel using a heavier matte coating is going to have better image quality than all IPS panels is just plain silly. But I will give them credit for being far better than older TN panels and at least being free of glow.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I kind of tought I was. No dead pixels, no dust and 3 corners where really nice, almost no glow. But there was horrible yellow extensive glow in bottom right corner that was just too big and catching eye to let me play games without noticing it. It was so immersion breaking that I had to send it back and now I am waiting for replacement.


I was pretty sure it was you that was an early adopter with good experiences, but I wasn't sure. I'm sorry to hear you've still been forced to return the monitor. That sucks. My BenQ XL2730Z has a few stuck/dead pixels that I've found, but it's very hard to notice them. Realistically, I have to strain on a white background to spot them. They only bother the perfectionist in me. I think if I had paid what the ROG monitors cost, though, I might have been more of a perfectionist. Considering the BenQ was pretty decent value, I'm satisfied. I guess when I next upgrade my monitor, it might be a 4k panel, with pixels so densely packed that it might be even harder to spot them. Or I might get an 21:9 3440x1440p panel as the pixel density is enough for me at 27". By then, manufacturers may have upped their game, I don't know.


----------



## kashim

guys sorry is better pg278q or dell?


----------



## Waro

According to first user experiences probably the Dell. TFT Centrals review will be out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was pretty sure it was you that was an early adopter with good experiences, but I wasn't sure. I'm sorry to hear you've still been forced to return the monitor. That sucks. My BenQ XL2730Z has a few stuck/dead pixels that I've found, but it's very hard to notice them. Realistically, I have to strain on a white background to spot them. They only bother the perfectionist in me. I think if I had paid what the ROG monitors cost, though, I might have been more of a perfectionist. Considering the BenQ was pretty decent value, I'm satisfied. I guess when I next upgrade my monitor, it might be a 4k panel, with pixels so densely packed that it might be even harder to spot them. Or I might get an 21:9 3440x1440p panel as the pixel density is enough for me at 27". By then, manufacturers may have upped their game, I don't know.


Yeah, pretty much I give Asus one last time with replacement and then I am looking toward Acer for one shot and new Dell TN if that doesn't go right either. I will give up image quality but I prefer immersion anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys sorry is better pg278q or dell?


Sorry kashim but we don't know yet. From very early user experienced (like 2 or 3) it seems it is better than ROG Swift but we can't tell for sure yet. TFT review should be by the end of week I think of new Dell and we will see then.

We also wait for someone with ROG do to some comparsion. But yea, nothing sure for now. Sorry.

*Side note ran*t: It was MUCH easier to upgrade from one RIG to another, picking all hardware and stuff than upgrading monitor... That is just riddiculous...


----------



## Darylrese

Think they are roughly the same but different design. Probably use the same panel but we are waiting on a review from TFT Central to confirm this.

ASUS has a worse track record for Quality Control but its been on the market a lot, lot longer than the DELL.

Given all the issues I had with the PG279Q, i'm avoiding ASUS monitors for now.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah, pretty much I give Asus one last time with replacement and then I am looking toward Acer for one shot and new Dell TN if that doesn't go right either. I will give up image quality but I prefer immersion anyway.
> Sorry kashim but we don't know yet. From very early user experienced (like 2 or 3) it seems it is better than ROG Swift but we can't tell for sure yet. TFT review should be by the end of week I think of new Dell and we will see then.
> 
> We also wait for someone with ROG do to some comparsion. But yea, nothing sure for now. Sorry.
> 
> *Side note ran*t: It was MUCH easier to upgrade from one RIG to another, picking all hardware and stuff than upgrading monitor... That is just riddiculous...


I wouldn't get an Acer just because of the thick, glossy bezel. I hate that. Love how thin the ASUS PG279Q was and the dell looks to be about the same too. I have seen the same horror stories all over the internet about the Acer's which is why I was waiting for the ASUS for so long.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I wouldn't get an Acer just because of the thick, glossy bezel. I hate that. Love how thin the ASUS PG279Q was and the dell looks to be about the same too. I have seen the same horror stories all over the internet about the Acer's which is why I was waiting for the ASUS for so long.


Lol. New Acer XB271HU do not have glossy bezels. Old one had. New one is same thin bezels and mate black. It has great design also.


----------



## Darylrese

Ohhhh! Hate that stand and logo though...nasty GAMER looking branding.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah...I know that feeling when TV is not mine anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, I am still waiting for info from my retailer on my PG replacement and if that unit is also faulty I am either wait little more for new Acer XB or I will just order new Dell.
> 
> 1440p, G-Sync and 27" is top priority for me. TN, IPS is not that important.
> 
> However I have to say, PG and Acer designs are great, Dell looks cheap and dull (not talking about materials but design/look only). But ow well, at least it is finally full black, not silver. I hate silver stands.


Why don't you try XB270HU then? I think new Acers won't be here soon and if so it will be +/- the same (same panel). Also I wouldn't expect PG279Q to be on stock until late November, maybe December. I'm going to try it now and who knows, maybe I will have a great damn luck :-D If not I lose 10euros for sending the monitor back. But what else may I loose ? If IPS is not important, then buy TN panel and save yourself some hassle.. But I wouldn't recommend it, I've tried it and was not impressed, but I'm to immersive for picture quality. Once you touch IPS there is no way back


----------



## killersquid

The strange thing is, TFTCentral's review of the monitor was good. I can't stand playing a lottery for a good monitor. Looks like I'm waiting until end of November/Q1 next year to upgrade to 1440p.


----------



## Darylrese

For reviews, they will send out perfect examples to trick us public into buying it. Its called Cherry Picking









I don't understand all the fuss over IPS personally. Not for gaming anyway. Sure if it had no glow why not but in its current state on these high end monitors, no way.

I don't understand why viewing angles are important on a PC monitor. Who doesn't sit directly in front of theirs? TV in a living room with multiple viewers yes, but a single person using a PC? Nope.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> You are mistaken. He sent it back due to glow / bleed from bottom right corner, the same as the rest of us!


But guys, one of you two was really excited at the first glance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Think they are roughly the same but different design. Probably use the same panel but we are waiting on a review from TFT Central to confirm this.
> 
> ASUS has a worse track record for Quality Control but its been on the market a lot, lot longer than the DELL.
> 
> Given all the issues I had with the PG279Q, i'm avoiding ASUS monitors for now.


I had absolutely no problem with 278Q and if I get 279Q with same BL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol. New Acer XB271HU do not have glossy bezels. Old one had. New one is same thin bezels and mate black. It has great design also.


I'm sure he meant XB270HU... What is important to me in first place is picture quality. So I really don't have problem with glossy thicker bezel if the image quality rocks... Well, we'll see on Friday


----------



## Finraziel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> For reviews, they will send out perfect examples to trick us public into buying it. Its called Cherry Picking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand all the fuss over IPS personally. Not for gaming anyway. Sure if it had no glow why not but in its current state on these high end monitors, no way.
> 
> I don't understand why viewing angles are important on a PC monitor. Who doesn't sit directly in front of theirs? TV in a living room with multiple viewers yes, but a single person using a PC? Nope.


Well I know some bad TN shows colour shift even from the difference in angle between looking at the middle of the screen (90 degrees angle) and the sides (which is more from the side the closer you sit to the monitor and the bigger it is). If for instance the Dell is good enough to not have this, then it may not bother me... I see some stores are actually starting to show it for 600 euros here too but they don't actually have it in stock yet (Dell seems to do but they charge 1030).
Some TN screens I've seen had very noticecable colour shift just from moving your head around... That to me is totally unacceptable. But I have to admit, it's been a while since I've seen a quality TN screen.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> For reviews, they will send out perfect examples to trick us public into buying it. Its called Cherry Picking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand all the fuss over IPS personally. Not for gaming anyway. Sure if it had no glow why not but in its current state on these high end monitors, no way.
> 
> I don't understand why viewing angles are important on a PC monitor. Who doesn't sit directly in front of theirs? TV in a living room with multiple viewers yes, but a single person using a PC? Nope.


Sorry but you should know that with bigger sized TN panels (27+) the angles do matter even if you sit in your perfect position. If you look from a sharper angle the image is terrible. We don't need even talk about it. Problem is that even in your ideal position the top/bottom and left/ride sides of the monitor are always under some angle so in the end you will see top part obviously darker than bottom part and also left and right side of the monitor will suffer from color shift with a yellow tint. And you can be damn sure you will notice it in desktop. It's very unpleasant, at least for me, if you have such color/gama gradients on a display and you know they in fact are not there. It's pretty frustrating. In games it's not so bad but on solid background it is really a paint. This imperfection is just too much for me... But maybe for you it will be acceptable. But I don't understand people who are saying that for them TN or IPS do not matter. Only maybe if they never tried one of these technologies.


----------



## Deadeye

Can some one confirm IPS Glow only noticeable when you look at the angle right?

When you look head on it's fine?


----------



## Darylrese

I guess the 'problem' I have is the only IPS panel I have used is the PG279Q and I couldn't stand the glow. Yes the colours looked good but the glow totally overcast it.

No, the glow was noticeable from any angle and very much there when looking dead centre. For me it totally killed immersion of any game I tried and quickly gave me buyers remorse.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finraziel*
> 
> Well I know some bad TN shows colour shift even from the difference in angle between looking at the middle of the screen (90 degrees angle) and the sides (which is more from the side the closer you sit to the monitor and the bigger it is). If for instance the Dell is good enough to not have this, then it may not bother me... I see some stores are actually starting to show it for 600 euros here too but they don't actually have it in stock yet (Dell seems to do but they charge 1030).
> Some TN screens I've seen had very noticecable colour shift just from moving your head around... That to me is totally unacceptable. But I have to admit, it's been a while since I've seen a quality TN screen.


Yes, all of them have it. And the bigger the screen the worse it is. I've returned PG278Q (premium TN panel) just because of this horrible gama/color shift. For me it was just painful as I couldn't stop to notice it. I found myself to constantly position my head to get the best view. Otherwise it was flawless, but this was a real deal breaker. The Dell will be no exception on this.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Can some one confirm IPS Glow only noticeable when you look at the angle right?
> 
> When you look head on it's fine?


This is lottery, some have extensive glow and others if you lucky enough very faint amount or no glow from the center position. From angles all of them have it but this is usually not a problem.


----------



## Ryzone

Amazon finally put a page up today to order. If anyone didn't know here's the link, US only. LINK


----------



## muszon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Errr, no. No TN panel will ever best IPS for image quality. Never. A shoddy IPS panel from AUO with horrendous bleed and glow however, that is certainly not desirable and of course even your average TN would offer a better viewing experience than that, but when IPS is free of these faults, it will always beat TN hands down for image quality. The problem, admittedly, is finding a 1440p G-Sync IPS monitor that offers this... very much a lottery at present!


I can live without IPS but after 2 years of using reshade/sweetfx can't play on any game without these appz. I was testing it on TN and IPS (had to use it on IPS because image quality was poor for me) and the main difference was that the wow effect was doubled on TN. When I turned PG279Q on and have checked all the games the only wow effect was the gsync which is a far better than dynamic v-sync in Radeon Pro (I wasn't comparing two monitors side by side because in my opinion it's really useless). In terms of colour quality/vibrance I expected to be shocked by IPS but I wasn't - only surprised by bleed/glow which is unbelievable in that price range


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Amazon finally put a page up today to order. If anyone didn't know here's the link, US only. LINK


nice find


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But guys, one of you two was really excited at the first glance


I admit, that was me. Simply because it was my first "premium" expensive monitor and I tested it during daytime for dead pixels/dust. It has none of that so I was happy and hoped I got perfect monitor. Also I put pure black background (again, during daytime) and it was no glow, no bleed (I thought so). I was happy.

Then night and playing in dark room came and what dissapointment it was...man, the glow was just too much. I never though 850 euro monitor can have something like that. I tried to maybe stop noticing it but no way.

So yea, call it first glace happieness but then I hit a solid rock with my face and got back to reality....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Can some one confirm IPS Glow only noticeable when you look at the angle right?
> 
> When you look head on it's fine?


No. If you have like me or other- yellow glow at one/two corners they are there even if you look straight. That was deal breaker for us. If it was just at angles- I could live with it. But not when sitting straight in front of it. I buy it for gaming, not fitness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> I can live without IPS but after 2 years of using reshade/sweetfx can't play on any game without these appz. I was testing it on TN and IPS (had to use it on IPS because image quality was poor for me) and the main difference was that the wow effect was doubled on TN. When I turned PG279Q on and have checked all the games the only wow effect was the gsync which is a far better than dynamic v-sync in Radeon Pro (I wasn't comparing two monitors side by side because in my opinion it's really useless). In terms of colour quality/vibrance I expected to be shocked by IPS but I wasn't - only surprised by bleed/glow which is unbelievable in that price range


What is *reshade/sweetfx* and how to use it? What does it do? Never heard of it.


----------



## Deadeye

Thanks for reply everyone, my understanding i don't see any reason to get this monitor.

Just get Dell S2716DG and push vibrance more in NVCP

Not recommending Swift because i had it, and had pixel problems. Same as all who posted here.

My understanding Asus and Acer are worst companies to get 144hz monitors. And hoping that Dell QC will be better, need more reviews on that.

I'm also interested in XL2730Z but thats Freesync


----------



## kanttii

ReShade is an awesome tool for modding how games look. SweetFX is a part of it: http://reshade.me

Here's for example a ReShade & ENB (another such tool but older) graphics mod for GTA V I'm working on: http://imgur.com/NwU2TOi
Sorry, for some reason the screenshot got garbled when I uploaded it from my phone. But it should show the color and lighting tweaks all right.

I so hope I get a good PG279Q like all of us here. Acer owns AUO basically so I wont be surprised if it's bad, but still.. I waited 9 months for the XB270HU and it was such a huge disappointment I got a Surface Pro 3 for the immediate IPS needs for work.

But any monitor that uses this Acer Unipac Optronics panel is more than sure to have some issues. There is if course good ones and I hope Asus has more of those and that they're going to have tighter QC over what gets through and what not!

EDIT: Worth a good look if you haven't yet read it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AU_Optronics


----------



## Zyvv

Hi guys, new to both OCN and Monitor forum. Amazon US opened the product page for PG279Q today for $799 with no product picture and "Out of Stock". Pulled the trigger pre-ordered.
I'm not a believer in this "US batch", this thing still is lottey , but with Amazon customer service and PB278Q on my desk, I have nothing to worry about.
Gonna upload some testing pictures when the monitor is on my hand, which probably will be in mid November.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> Hi guys, new to both OCN and Monitor forum. Amazon US opened the product page for PG279Q today for $799 with no product picture and "Out of Stock". Pulled the trigger pre-ordered.
> I'm not a believer in this "US batch", this thing still is lottey , but with Amazon customer service and PB278Q on my desk, I have nothing to worry about.
> Gonna upload some testing pictures when the monitor is on my hand, which probably will be in mid November.


Well, all I can say is good luck


----------



## Flytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> Hi guys, new to both OCN and Monitor forum. Amazon US opened the product page for PG279Q today for $799 with no product picture and "Out of Stock". Pulled the trigger pre-ordered.
> I'm not a believer in this "US batch", this thing still is lottey , but with Amazon customer service and PB278Q on my desk, I have nothing to worry about.
> Gonna upload some testing pictures when the monitor is on my hand, which probably will be in mid November.


Good luck! Doing the same I think


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Thanks for reply everyone, my understanding i don't see any reason to get this monitor.
> 
> Just get Dell S2716DG and push vibrance more in NVCP
> 
> Not recommending Swift because i had it, and had pixel problems. Same as all who posted here.
> 
> My understanding Asus and Acer are worst companies to get 144hz monitors. And hoping that Dell QC will be better, need more reviews on that.
> 
> I'm also interested in XL2730Z but thats Freesync


For us Americans, the S2716DG and the PG279Q are the same price. For many of us, I don't think it's worth the same price for a TN panel.


----------



## Adajer

Thread Lurker finally made account. Have been waiting on this thing all year. I preordered on Amazon and I also have a PB278Q.

I have a MX279 for side monitor and recently noticed the colors seemed better than my PB278Q. I also realized how much IPS glow is on my PB278Q from reading this thread. The PB278Q I have is pretty bad with dark scenes, but I have gotten used to it so I don't think I'll mind the PG279Q much unless it is yellow. I do agree that the quality control issues with such an expensive monitor are inexcusable.

One last thing. My PB278Q had a dead pixel on top left part of screen that came alive after 2 years of use.( I think i had another towards the middle that went away with a pixel fixer thing that ran random colors on screen overnight.)


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I also realized how much IPS glow is on my PB278Q from reading this thread.


But the PB278Q isn't an IPS panel.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> But the PB278Q isn't an IPS panel.


Same tech, different name because of trademarking, iirc


----------



## Malorne

*PLZ Read/help/be informed*

Ok guys, i need your help/opinion on this. There's this seller on amazon.de that occasionally
pops up on the used section of the AsusPG279Q main page and sells them for 527 euros.

BUT! he asks to be contacted through e-mail first for further details and the offer keeps going
down after about 30 minutes every time.I have noticed every time a monitor pops up he's
under different seller name, different e-mail address.(similar shop name and info though)

I contacted him from two different emails and got these responses:

#1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> " I will explain you the transaction conditions for Asus PG279Q 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor
> (HDMI, 4ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz
> 
> The item is brand new, never used, but i can't list it as a new product due to Amazon
> policy, they don't allow me to list it as a new product. The item will comes with original
> box and accessories and 1 year international warranty.
> The total price is 527,00 €, including all shipping and insurance fees to Europe.
> 
> If you want to buy it, please send me your shipping address(phone number, your complete name,
> street name and number, zip code and city) and I will contact Amazon stuff in order to
> start the transaction with their services, you will have to complete the payment by them.
> 
> Dispatch will be by normal DP Services, which takes 4-6 days.
> My return policy is full refund in 21 days.
> 
> For more information, please don't hesitate to contact me!






#2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> The product is a new product in original packaging, comes with 24 months warranty, invoice.
> 
> The total price is 527.00 euro incl. VAT and shipping costs.
> The price is less than usual, because we have special offers in this period. The offer lasts 7 days.
> 
> The transaction will be done through the Amazon AZ-Garantie.The additional service will cost you nothing extra
> You get from Amazon, an invoice with payment details.
> 
> You will pay in a escrow bank account from Amazon, and the amount will be paid out after
> you will sign the acknowledgment of receipt at the supplier and inspection period.
> 
> The product will be delivered to your personal address within 3-5 business days.
> The delivery is free of charge.
> 
> After you receive the package, they have 14 days inspection period and refund rights if the
> product is not how you expect, you can return the product and Amazon will return your money
> to you - fully refundable.
> In this way, both sides are sure.
> 
> For our Amazon Transaction Please send the following info:
> 
> Your delivery data
> Name:
> Phone:
> Address:
> City:
> ZIP:
> Country:
> Product:
> Quantity:
> Price:
> 
> I immediately send the required data , Amazon will contact you for order, details about
> payment and shipping. in a maximum of 3-4 days you will receive the product.
> I would appreciate a response from you very!
> Yours sincerely"






Sooo.. umm.. does this sound fishy or is it just me ?

Special offer? AZ-garantie? "escrow bank account from amazon" what the hell?
(he also claims products are brand new when refurbs would be more believable)

I really don't understand why i have to give him my info through e-mail
while the whole thing could be done through the amazon website..

Obviously i haven't responded but i'm thinking about it, what if someone from a legit
amazon email contacts me after all? Is this a new scam thing?


----------



## Pereb

Definitely a scam.


----------



## Zyvv

If you referring to exactly "IPS", yes only LG has that. But both the old(PLS) and the new(AHVA) PB278Q use "IPS" equivalent panel technology.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> For us Americans, the S2716DG and the PG279Q are the same price. For many of us, I don't think it's worth the same price for a TN panel.


Yeah the price is ridiculous for a TN panel and so is the premium for the g-sync modules


----------



## Ryzone

So was anyone able to order one from amazon before it went out of stock today?


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So was anyone able to order one from amazon before it went out of stock today?


I don't think it was ever IN stock. It is just an out-of-stock pre-order listing.

I'm taking my chances in the lottery, knowing that it is likely I will lose and have to send it back.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> I don't think it was ever IN stock. It is just an out-of-stock pre-order listing.
> 
> I'm taking my chances in the lottery, knowing that it is likely I will lose and have to send it back.


Oh alright. I'm going to wait and see how this batch does, before I place my order.


----------



## Me Boosta

Does anybody else find it odd that Acer themselves are releasing their model later than ASUS? AUO is their company after all. You would expect them to be the first in the market.

We haven't heard anything from Acer's side since the XB271 was unveiled at IFA, apart from the fact that it too would support a 165 Hz overclock. Hopefully the longer delay is due to time invested for better QC. But we all know that that probably won't happen.


----------



## Pereb

Maybe they are keeping the better panels for themselves and selling the rejects to Asus









Unfortunately better doesn't mean good.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Does anybody else find it odd that Acer themselves are releasing their model later than ASUS? AUO is their company after all. You would expect them to be the first in the market.
> 
> We haven't heard anything from Acer's side since the XB271 was unveiled at IFA, apart from the fact that it too would support a 165 Hz overclock. Hopefully the longer delay is due to time invested for better QC. But we all know that that probably won't happen.


Well technically they were first with the XB270HU.


----------



## Me Boosta

Exactly! That's my point. You would expect them to be the first with this supposedly new panel as well. The only clue to when it will be released is that NCIX's listing says that it will be available on November 18th. But that is NCIX's Canada. Something tells me that the Acer XB271 will release simultaneously in both US and Europe.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yeah, pretty much I give Asus one last time with replacement and then I am looking toward Acer for one shot and new Dell TN if that doesn't go right either. I will give up image quality but I prefer immersion anyway.
> Sorry kashim but we don't know yet. From very early user experienced (like 2 or 3) it seems it is better than ROG Swift but we can't tell for sure yet. TFT review should be by the end of week I think of new Dell and we will see then.
> 
> We also wait for someone with ROG do to some comparsion. But yea, nothing sure for now. Sorry.
> 
> *Side note ran*t: It was MUCH easier to upgrade from one RIG to another, picking all hardware and stuff than upgrading monitor... That is just riddiculous...


If 279Q is same panel as XB270HU then I can give opinion. I have rog swift in front of me and had xb270hu as well. Colors bit better on XB270HU. For average person, they would say it's a little bit better on xb270hu. More density in colors but just tiny bit. The design, rog swift is much better including stand, and frames etc. Colors on rog swift almost IPS level.

Rog swift seems like it's a little bit smoother with gsync in games with same settings on GPU and computer components etc. I used skyrim and MGS for comparison.

I kept rog swift because I got it for $450.00 - if I choose one monitor with retail price as new, asus pg279q will be my top choice.

xb270hu and rog swift - kinda half half because of design. stand and frame isn't done right on acer.


----------



## misiak

The problem with premium TN panels is not colors, but uniformity. It is only for games, for some more serious work it is not. So my advice, if you are buying monitor just for games, then buy one of those premium TN panels. But if you also want to work on your PC then hands off from TN.

I'm always amazed by people who put image quality and design at the same level


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> ReShade is an awesome tool for modding how games look. SweetFX is a part of it: http://reshade.me
> 
> Here's for example a ReShade & ENB (another such tool but older) graphics mod for GTA V I'm working on: http://imgur.com/NwU2TOi
> Sorry, for some reason the screenshot got garbled when I uploaded it from my phone. But it should show the color and lighting tweaks all right.
> 
> I so hope I get a good PG279Q like all of us here. Acer owns AUO basically so I wont be surprised if it's bad, but still.. I waited 9 months for the XB270HU and it was such a huge disappointment I got a Surface Pro 3 for the immediate IPS needs for work.
> 
> But any monitor that uses this Acer Unipac Optronics panel is more than sure to have some issues. There is if course good ones and I hope Asus has more of those and that they're going to have tighter QC over what gets through and what not!
> 
> EDIT: Worth a good look if you haven't yet read it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AU_Optronics


Nice preset, did you upload it to sweetfx database ? Would like to try it.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nice preset, did you upload it to sweetfx database ? Would like to try it.


Thank you! Not yet, it still needs work:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



for example the lighting at night, moon, some starfield edits, cloud fine tuning, watertune.xml, finding the timecycles I like from gta5-mods.com or then modding the built in ones, getting the ENB light mods just right, trying to find a way to lessen color banding (maybe it's just this old BenQ TN monitor there haha, can't wait for the PG279Q) and some other small things.. Granted, most of those are game file mods, but they together make the package!



I'll disable all other mods than ENB and ReShade and try to get a somewhat similar feel to the game, then upload only that on gta5-mods.com and sweetfx database! I'll send you a PM then!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Thank you! Not yet, it still needs work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> for example the lighting at night, moon, some starfield edits, cloud fine tuning, watertune.xml, finding the timecycles I like from gta5-mods.com or then modding the built in ones, getting the ENB light mods just right, trying to find a way to lessen color banding (maybe it's just this old BenQ TN monitor there haha, can't wait for the PG279Q) and some other small things.. Granted, most of those are game file mods, but they together make the package!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll disable all other mods than ENB and ReShade and try to get a somewhat similar feel to the game, then upload only that on gta5-mods.com and sweetfx database! I'll send you a PM then!


Great, thanks!


----------



## Darylrese

I don't understand why you would go from a PG278Q to a PG279Q just for the 'IPS' variation and nothing else. Its pure junk. I'm sure other IPS panels are great, just not these high end 'gaming' monitors.

NO-ONE has found a perfect one in this thread so I don't think it even exists. We are all in different countries and different batches but all have the same old problems...


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The problem with premium TN panels is not colors, but uniformity. It is only for games, for some more serious work it is not. So my advice, if you are buying monitor just for games, then buy one of those premium TN panels. But if you also want to work on your PC then hands off from TN.
> 
> I'm always amazed by people who put image quality and design at the same level


I mostly do gaming so yes I think it's good enough for $450.00 for me

It's not that I put it on same level for image and design for shallow reasons. For me I relate it to thoughts they put in a product which equals better pricing, because for obvious they have worked harder for those respects than the other panel. In all, it feels not premium for $700-$800 monitor and get annoying considering I put in thoughts as well for color matching components etc. I mean, we like ips better for better "image" right? I get worse image from my eyes when I look at my system as a whole from outside.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I mostly do gaming so yes I think it's good enough for $450.00 for me
> 
> It's not that I put it on same level for image and design for shallow reasons. For me I relate it to thoughts they put in a product which equals better pricing, because for obvious they have worked harder for those respects than the other panel. In all, it feels not premium for $700-$800 monitor and get annoying considering I put in thoughts as well for color matching components etc. I mean, we like ips better for better "image" right? I get worse image from my eyes when I look at my system as a whole from outside.


450$ is indeed a good price. Maybe if I wouldn't be to immersive I would keep PG278Q but going from IPS it would be too much hearth breaking for me. It's nice to have a nice design, that's truth, but image quality should be considered in first place. Here PG279Q is not available yet and it's 150 eur more than XB270HU. This is pretty much just for nicer design (165Hz and HDMI are not important for me). From those reviews this first batch suffered from some colors/brightness uniformity problems so I would like to avoid this. This was not reported with older Acer. That's why I've gave it a shoot. Most probably I will be disappointed, then I will try PG279Q and XB271HU. If those will not be satisfying I'm done with AUO IPS panels fro good.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't understand why you would go from a PG278Q to a PG279Q just for the 'IPS' variation and nothing else. Its pure junk. I'm sure other IPS panels are great, just not these high end 'gaming' monitors.
> 
> NO-ONE has found a perfect one in this thread so I don't think it even exists. We are all in different countries and different batches but all have the same old problems...


In this thread only people who have issues are complaining. How many Acers do you think they've sold ? Thousands ?? Hundred thousands ? How many people are complain here ? The main reason is that people complain only if they have some issues. I saw lot of 5 stars reviews stating no dead pixels, no bleed / fair glow. So there are good ones, I'm sure. You just need a good luck. Maybe this will not be my case, but it's worth a try. Thanks to this 14 days return policy I have nothing to loose...

And look, I read horror stories with bleed, dead pixels on PG278Q. I had zero problems.... Returned only because it was TN. Without giving a try I would never know how it is like.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't understand why you would go from a PG278Q to a PG279Q just for the 'IPS' variation and nothing else. Its pure junk. I'm sure other IPS panels are great, just not these high end 'gaming' monitors.
> 
> NO-ONE has found a perfect one in this thread so I don't think it even exists. We are all in different countries and different batches but all have the same old problems...


Haven't followed for some time, so sorry to ask if someone already did, but does this mean quality is bad across the line? Is it just BLB and glow people whine about or other problems?

Yes, IPS vs TN is a serious thing since IPS gives much better vertical viewing angles.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Haven't followed for some time, so sorry to ask if someone already did, but does this mean quality is bad across the line? Is it just BLB and glow people whine about or other problems?
> 
> Yes, IPS vs TN is a serious thing since IPS gives much better vertical viewing angles.


The people posting here had problems with extensive glow and some BLB. No other issues mentioned. But according some reviews there is some uniformity discrepancy in top of the screen and some color shift in right bottom part. And I agree, IPS is a big difference. Had Rog TN and returned...


----------



## kashim

guys pg279q is like 1000 euro in my country with all the issues :S...hoping xb271hu have less issues or cost less,right now if price is the same i think to buy pg278q or dell because ips 144hz(with issues) for me isn t worth the extra 400 euro(pg278 650 pg279q 1050 euro)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't understand why you would go from a PG278Q to a PG279Q just for the 'IPS' variation and nothing else. Its pure junk. I'm sure other IPS panels are great, just not these high end 'gaming' monitors.
> 
> NO-ONE has found a perfect one in this thread so I don't think it even exists. We are all in different countries and different batches but all have the same old problems...


Well I am very happy with my PG279 even with the two dead pixels/dust which I have. I have to say the image quality of my otherwise perfect PG278Q was really bad when compared to PG279. That and an extra HDMI connector for my work laptop, especially when I am working from home. The positives outweighed the negatives for me.









The 279 cost me 949 € and I sold the 278 for 480 €.


----------



## toncij

As far as colors go, Swift TN really has less problems than I anticipated, nothing of a big issue to me. But, vertical viewing angles make it useless as a secondary screen (since gaming is not my priority).


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Well I am very happy with my PG279 even with the two dead pixels/dust which I have. I have to say the image quality of my otherwise perfect PG278Q was really bad when compared to PG279. That and an extra HDMI connector for my work laptop, especially when I am working from home. The positives outweighed the negatives for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 279 cost me 949 € and I sold the 278 for 480 €.


So you spent 949 € on a monitor that has 2 dead pixels and dust and you are happy with this???

You should not accept that for a monitor of that value.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So you spent 949 € on a monitor that has 2 dead pixels and dust and you are happy with this???
> 
> You should not accept that for a monitor of that value.


While I do think there is some validity to this, it's entirely up to him/her and their monitor to say that. Are the dead pixels in the corners? Do they seriously distract the user? The same for the dust. Is it a tiny amount of dust in a corner? €949 for a monitor that isn't perfect is ridiculous, but it also may be a compromise he/she has accepted.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> So you spent 949 € on a monitor that has 2 dead pixels and dust and you are happy with this???
> 
> You should not accept that for a monitor of that value.


Not _entirely_ happy of course, but I'm currently facing some challenges in life where I don't have the time or power to swap monitors until I get a good one. In day-to-day use I don't even see the pixels unless I focus on them.







If the situation was better, I'd swap it at least few times. It was up to me and I decided to keep it.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Well I am very happy with my PG279 even with the two dead pixels/dust which I have...


Sorry but this angers me, and while I accept you may have other more serious challenges in life right now, and I don't mean to sound harsh, but you (and others like you) are the very reason faults like this are becoming more commonplace...

Acer/Asus/AUO QC Technician: Hey boss, this one has two dead pixels and dust...
Acer/Asus/AUO Boss: It's a pass... people will pay a premium for it anyway and thank us for it!


----------



## Darylrese

If you are happy then yes of course, fine.

The bigger picture of course, as atomicus has just said, your funding companies to produce trash and sell for a high premium.

They need to know us enthusiasts will NOT accept trash and pay the earth for it. The more faulty monitors that go back the better!

I don't know what to do now. My rig is screaming for a better monitor but I don't want to go lower than 144hz and 1440p. The market of high end gaming monitors is just a joke. If its not working as it should, don't sell it. Simples


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sorry but this angers me, and while I accept you may have other more serious challenges in life right now, and I don't mean to sound harsh, but you (and others like you) are the very reason faults like this are becoming more commonplace...
> 
> Acer/Asus/AUO QC Technician: Hey boss, this one has two dead pixels and dust...
> Acer/Asus/AUO Boss: It's a pass... people will pay a premium for it anyway and thank us for it!


That's true and that's why they still sell it and laugh at us. Even if I would be a millionaire I would not accept a single dead pixel or dust on my screen for 1K bucks. In my opinion the price is so high because they compensate loss for returns. I would say 8/10 of them are returned sooner or later. The manufacturing price is maybe 100$.... Pathetic.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Pulled the trigger on the amazon pre-order/out-of-stock. I was trying to decide between this and the x34, I chose this and am going to get my wife something extra nice for christmas with the $500 I saved buying this instead. I figured this will give an awesome experience, and I can get some brownie points while I'm at it


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the amazon pre-order/out-of-stock. I was trying to decide between this and the x34, I chose this and am going to get my wife something extra nice for christmas with the $500 I saved buying this instead. I figured this will give an awesome experience, and I can get some brownie points while I'm at it


Haha, are you me? I was debating between the X34 or PG279Q and an iPad for my SO. I went with the latter option.









This might be me just not paying enough attention, but does anyone have any reviews for the PG279Q that mention backlight bleed? I'm not as concerned about glow. The BLB was what made me go through five XB270HU's before giving up.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the amazon pre-order/out-of-stock. I was trying to decide between this and the x34, I chose this and am going to get my wife something extra nice for christmas with the $500 I saved buying this instead. I figured this will give an awesome experience, and I can get some brownie points while I'm at it


Good luck! Hope you get a good one but no-one in this thread has yet.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but what happens with all the defective monitors that are being returned? Will they truly be taken out of circulation or will ASUS package them back up and sell them as new to some other unsuspecting customer who may not be as discerning as the last?


No one knows the answer to that. Stores can just repackage them and sell them if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you are happy then yes of course, fine.
> 
> The bigger picture of course, as atomicus has just said, your funding companies to produce trash and sell for a high premium.
> 
> They need to know us enthusiasts will NOT accept trash and pay the earth for it. The more faulty monitors that go back the better!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. My rig is screaming for a better monitor but I don't want to go lower than 144hz and 1440p. The market of high end gaming monitors is just a joke. If its not working as it should, don't sell it. Simples


Is there a reddit hardware swap for UK? You might be able to get a used PG278Q like I did. I managed to get one that is all around good. The original buyer had to play the lottery, but he upgarded to a X34 and sold me a PG278Q for $500. No dead pixels, no BLB and pixel inversion doesn't seem bad at all, although I've only run a few test.

I imagine you can score a XB270HU or PG278Q for about half the price with a promise of good quality if you can find one used.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sorry but this angers me, and while I accept you may have other more serious challenges in life right now, and I don't mean to sound harsh, but you (and others like you) are the very reason faults like this are becoming more commonplace...
> 
> Acer/Asus/AUO QC Technician: Hey boss, this one has two dead pixels and dust...
> Acer/Asus/AUO Boss: It's a pass... people will pay a premium for it anyway and thank us for it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If you are happy then yes of course, fine.
> 
> The bigger picture of course, as atomicus has just said, your funding companies to produce trash and sell for a high premium.
> 
> They need to know us enthusiasts will NOT accept trash and pay the earth for it. The more faulty monitors that go back the better!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. My rig is screaming for a better monitor but I don't want to go lower than 144hz and 1440p. The market of high end gaming monitors is just a joke. If its not working as it should, don't sell it. Simples


Hey no offense taken. I already returned one monitor, which had a bent frame around the power button. I called it a day and kept my first monitor. If I had the resources I would replace it..but I don't. In general I am happy about this monitor, but of course I would be happier if everything was perfect. I might try my luck again next year if I get a better one.

By the way Asus has some serious quality issues, especially with their ROG products. It's not only their displays. It's always like playing a lottery.

Anyone remember things like: Asus Striker II Extreme serious stability issues? Maximus IV Extreme USB port issues? Grass found underneath Rampage III Extreme heatsink (seriously!!!)? None of their Ares II cards ever working properly? Their MG279Q recalled due to skipping frames? The list goes on...


----------



## Deadeye

Right just placed an order for this should arrive next week Saturday, i'm also thinking getting BenQ XL2730Z.

From my past experience owning TN Swift for 6months if not longer i will know what to look on this new one. I will use my camera Canon 6D with proper settings to take picture so the screen looks the way i see it in person also i have ColorMunki will do some calibration also and will post back on my findings.


----------



## Fiercy

So newegg does not have the preorder page yet? Only amazon has a page?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hey no offense taken. I already returned one monitor, which had a bent frame around the power button. I called it a day and kept my first monitor. If I had the resources I would replace it..but I don't. In general I am happy about this monitor, but of course I would be happier if everything was perfect. I might try my luck again next year if I get a better one.
> 
> By the way Asus has some serious quality issues, especially with their ROG products. It's not only their displays. It's always like playing a lottery.
> 
> Anyone remember things like: Asus Striker II Extreme serious stability issues? Maximus IV Extreme USB port issues? Grass found underneath Rampage III Extreme heatsink (seriously!!!)? None of their Ares II cards ever working properly? Their MG279Q recalled due to skipping frames? The list goes on...


There is something about it. I had Maximus VII board which booted 1 of 3 or 4 times and R9 290 gpu which was DOA. Seems their QC is pretty bad. Otherwise their products are great if work as advertised.


----------



## rcfc89

Its really sad that I'm going to have to go back to a TN to experience 1440p at high refresh rates. Hopefully the Dell delivers. This lottery is ridiculous. IPS is just not well suited for gaming it seems.


----------



## Deadeye

Why are you going back to TN?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Why are you going back to TN?


Um...did you follow this thread? Becasue new IPS screens QC sucks and it is not worth 850 bloody euros. Bleed, glow, dead pixels, dust... There was not even one good unit reported here.

So while I personally will try to find good IPS unit and play lottery I TOTALLY understand him wanting to grab TN instead and save himself return-replacement game....


----------



## Deadeye

Must have missed that post


----------



## Fiercy

My personal opinion is that most of the people here are just buying to return. I have had swift with zero issues from day one to this day. I ordered this one from Amazon and I am pretty sure it's going to run great

People are buying it with the attitude to return it. I am just injoining games.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Um...did you follow this thread? Becasue new IPS screens QC sucks and it is not worth 850 bloody euros. Bleed, glow, dead pixels, dust... There was not even one good unit reported here.
> 
> So while I personally will try to find good IPS unit and play lottery I TOTALLY understand him wanting to grab TN instead and save himself return-replacement game....


Well remember though the TN panels are being made by the SAME company that has the bad QC AHVA panels...Au Optronics. Even the original ROG Swift was plagued by bad QC so really going back to a TN panel will not essentially solve the terrible QC problems, but at least you can be guaranteed you won't have IPS glow.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well remember though the TN panels are being made by the SAME company that has the bad QC AHVA panels...Au Optronics. Even the original ROG Swift was plagued by bad QC so really going back to a TN panel will not essentially solve the terrible QC problems, but at least you can be guaranteed you won't have IPS glow.


This is why I'm only going with the new Dell. Much better QC and a 3 year replacement warranty to boot. Looks like its going for a great price on black friday as well.

http://www.theblackfriday.com/Dell-27-in-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG-/19638.htm
http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/dell-home-office/adscans/16090


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Um...did you follow this thread? Becasue new IPS screens QC sucks and it is not worth 850 bloody euros. Bleed, glow, dead pixels, dust... There was not even one good unit reported here.
> 
> So while I personally will try to find good IPS unit and play lottery I TOTALLY understand him wanting to grab TN instead and save himself return-replacement game....


could have sworn I saw 2-3 people with good/satisfactory monitors.


----------



## Flytan

I've seen plenty of people with good reviews. Sure it's a lottery but buying it from Amazon ensures that I'll eventually get a good one


----------



## juano

Amazon has removed the ability to "preorder" from them. When it said temporarily unavailable before I was expecting to have it available this week but now I don't know.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017EVR2VM


----------



## Adajer

I'm assuming it was either not supposed to be posted yet, hence the lack of pictures, or they just let it go up for "pre-order" and are waiting for the release from Asus to sell them.

Pretty weird situation though.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flytan*
> 
> I've seen plenty of people with good reviews. Sure it's a lottery but buying it from Amazon ensures that I'll eventually get a good one


My 1st post here about the Acer XB270HU (same panel) from a couple of months ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2730#post_24359848

I can add to that that the little bleed I had has now almost disappeared, so I guess the stories about bleed becoming less over time seem to be true.. That only leaves the glow issue for some, but like I said it does not bother me.. I guess you simply have to try it for yourself and see if it's an issue for you..


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> My 1st post here about the Acer XB270HU (same panel) from a couple of months ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2730#post_24359848
> 
> I can add to that that the little bleed I had has now almost disappeared, so I guess the stories about bleed becoming less over time seem to be true.. That only leaves the glow issue for some, but like I said it does not bother me.. I guess you simply have to try it for yourself and see if it's an issue for you..


then corner yellowish bleeding disappears with time?can u add a coimparision foto between before and after?


----------



## joshpsp1

Amazon UK still have it up and they have pictures and pricing. States it'd temporary out of stock though so you can't preorder. Plus the price is like £817.99.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My personal opinion is that most of the people here are just buying to return. I have had swift with zero issues from day one to this day. I ordered this one from Amazon and I am pretty sure it's going to run great
> 
> People are buying it with the attitude to return it. I am just injoining games.


I don't think i can even reply to that.

Why would we want to buy a £750 monitor with a view of just returning it???? Who on earth does that?? I'd have much rather got one and be happy with it than keep having the hassle of sending back and waiting for refunds before buying another to start over again.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> This is why I'm only going with the new Dell. Much better QC and a 3 year replacement warranty to boot. Looks like its going for a great price on black friday as well.
> 
> http://www.theblackfriday.com/Dell-27-in-Gaming-Monitor--S2716DG-/19638.htm
> http://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/dell-home-office/adscans/16090


The Dell have not used 144Hz screens from AOU so far so I wouldn't be so confident ;-) Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Darylrese

Lots of people reporting good monitors over in the Acer x34 owners club...this surprises me given all the issues us guys are having with AUO panels.


----------



## Waro

The X34 uses a LG panel afaik.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> The X34 uses a LG panel afaik.


Yes, it's a LG IPS panel 60Hz overclockable to 100Hz with G-Sync for a ridiculous price


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it's a LG IPS panel 60Hz overclockable to 100Hz with G-Sync for a ridiculous price


Ohhh this makes sense! Yes its £998 BUT if the quality is spot on, atleast they get their moneys worth! No lottery on this panel will make it appealing to many potential buyers.


----------



## atomicus

ALL the currently available 1440p G-Sync monitors, of which there aren't many, ultra-wide or not, are ridiculously priced if you ask me. The shocking QC issues and the lottery you enter into when making a purchase has the potential to make it a very frustrating experience for the consumer. These are supposed to be 'premium' products... what a joke! The gulf in both price and general quality between these monitors and 1080p offerings is shameful... despite the fact they're all inferior TN panels, they STILL do a far better job of giving the consumer what they want for good value. Anyone who wants 1440p G-Sync is getting shafted!!







I am convinced the profit margin on these monitors is HUGE also, they're laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> ALL the currently available 1440p G-Sync monitors, of which there aren't many, ultra-wide or not, are ridiculously priced if you ask me. The shocking QC issues and the lottery you enter into when making a purchase has the potential to make it a very frustrating experience for the consumer. These are supposed to be 'premium' products... what a joke! The gulf in both price and general quality between these monitors and 1080p offerings is shameful... despite the fact they're all inferior TN panels, they STILL do a far better job of giving the consumer what they want for good value. Anyone who wants 1440p G-Sync is getting shafted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced the profit margin on these monitors is HUGE also, they're laughing all the way to the bank.


Maybe not if return rate is maybe 70 - 80%







I would be willing to pay even more than 1K euro if they can guarantee me perfect panel with no dust, no dead pixels and no BLB/GLOW. I'm sure this is possible if they would want but obviously this is easier for them. Sell for ridiculous price and accept lot of returns. This way they can ignore QC pretty much and lot of customers will keep it anyway because they are frustrated to play more and more lottery.

But still the ratio of users complaining at forums is negligible to the amount of monitors they have sold... It's maybe 0.1% I have no idea so I believe there can be some good pieces. I will find soon...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ohhh this makes sense! Yes its £998 BUT if the quality is spot on, atleast they get their moneys worth! No lottery on this panel will make it appealing to many potential buyers.


Well, it is not like X34 is perfect either:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2e34HII1c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVSVRiROSmI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aRUF5ExJ6I&list=PLbbf-SGZFhqckppS-dZNCaTB-K6q5jvU4

But still better than AUO. I'd take that over glow/BLB.

However, X34 is waaaaaaay to expensive for me and overpriced. For its price in Poland I could get new Dell and second 980 Ti for SLI, so not good bet for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe not if return rate is maybe 70 - 80%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to pay even more than 1K euro if they can guarantee me perfect panel with no dust, no dead pixels and no BLB/GLOW. I'm sure this is possible if they would want but obviously this is easier for them. Sell for ridiculous price and accept lot of returns. This way they can ignore QC pretty much and lot of customers will keep it anyway because they are frustrated to play more and more lottery.
> 
> But still the ratio of users complaining at forums is negligible to the amount of monitors they have sold... It's maybe 0.1% I have no idea so I believe there can be some good pieces. I will find soon...


Well, but whole industry is going like that slowly. GPUs that have coil whine, dead ports, plastic, no wroking fans, faulty fans. Intel giving us laughtable "next generation" CPU that has like 10-13% better performance than pervious flagship CPUs just to make us buy it, buy new expensive Motherboards and new expensive totaly not-worth DDR4.

And guess what? People are going for it and buy it, feeding companies with money.

Premium keyboards that have broken software at release (Corsair series...), headphones that easly break because of cheap materials (Razer), overpriced cases which can have scratches and damaged parts (Corsair), AIO coolers with buzzing, rattling.

Generally speaking- QC overall is really lacking is last years but the problem is people still go and spend money on it so....why would you need good QC


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But still the ratio of users complaining at forums is negligible to the amount of monitors they have sold... It's maybe 0.1% I have no idea so I believe there can be some good pieces. I will find soon...


There is no way to know the % of returns of course, but it is significant enough to see MANY people complaining about it on every online forum. I've never seen anything like it before. Of course, there will be some good examples, you just have to cross your fingers and hope... which is not how it should be!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Premium keyboards that have broken software at release (Corsair series...), headphones that easly break because of cheap materials (Razer), overpriced cases which can have scratches and damaged parts (Corsair), AIO coolers with buzzing, rattling.
> 
> Generally speaking- QC overall is really lacking is last years but the problem is people still go and spend money on it so....why would you need good QC


Yes, you're right... this is not isolated to a single monitor that's for sure. Standards have dropped across the board, and the consumer is ultimately to blame because we keep handing over our cash! Where's the INCENTIVE to improve QC when they make no less money, in fact MORE, by cutting corners and producing inferior quality products?? You can't really blame them at the end of the day though, they're just adhering to the first lesson you learn in business... make as much money as possible while keeping your customers happy... and most people seem happy to pay lots of money for cr*p quality it seems!









Easy to say this is 'moaning', but it is a pretty accurate reflection of the industry as a whole, like it or not.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> There is no way to know the % of returns of course, but it is significant enough to see MANY people complaining about it on every online forum. I've never seen anything like it before. Of course, there will be some good examples, you just have to cross your fingers and hope... which is not how it should be!


I don't know. Some hate, some glorify... But look at the XB270HU owners club. I think this is the most relevant site for owners on the internet. There are around 350 pages but how many unique users are there ? Maybe 150, 200 ? From those some complaining but others say it's a great monitor. In owners list you can see that majority of users have 0 dead pixels but from discussions it looks like it is almost impossible to get and that this monitor is utter crap. So we can only talk about it but without a real experience it is hard to judge. I will get mine at the end of this week, or beginning the next so I will take my own review and post my experience here, resp. to acer's thread. And because I'm a very immersive person, I will have no mercy with him


----------



## Me Boosta

Acer has sent out a Press Release for the XB271HU. Will be priced at $800 in the US and will be released this months as well.

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/170681

Looks like the US will be the first one to get this one. Will probably preorder this one from Newegg when the listing goes up. I'm also curious to see how the US batch of the PG279Q fares.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Acer has sent out a Press Release for the XB271HU. Will be priced at $800 in the US and will be released this months as well.
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/170681
> 
> Looks like the US will be the first one to get this one. Will probably preorder this one from Newegg when the listing goes up. I'm also curious to see how the US batch of the PG279Q fares.


They should put some yellowish glow to those promo pictures and some BLB to bring them closer to reality


----------



## Benny89

Anyway, my retailer just called me and my new PG will be delivered to me tomorrow, so I hope for best this time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Acer has sent out a Press Release for the XB271HU. Will be priced at $800 in the US and will be released this months as well.
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/170681
> 
> Looks like the US will be the first one to get this one. Will probably preorder this one from Newegg when the listing goes up. I'm also curious to see how the US batch of the PG279Q fares.


Cool! Can't wait for user reviews on this one!


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> They should put some yellowish glow to those promo pictures and some BLB to bring them closer to reality


Come on, don't be so pessimistic. Sure, there have been a lot of defective units in this threads. But I'm sure that there are units with minimal glow and BLB. There are a lot of people in the XB270Huowners club who've received great panels. For any product, it's always the people who are disappointed that are more vocal.

Besides, aren't you the one who ordered a XB270HU only a few days ago? I would be more optimistic if the monitor was due to arrive at my doorstep any day now.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Anyway, my retailer just called me and my new PG will be delivered to me tomorrow, so I hope for best this time!
> Cool! Can't wait for user reviews on this one!


LOL!

Cool, look forward to your findings mate.

My supplier has received the monitor today so i wait to hear what they think.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Cool, look forward to your findings mate.
> 
> My supplier has received the monitor today so i wait to hear what they think.


Yup, tomorrow full day of testing







. You better call your supplier and just ask them to tell you when they will send you your replacement. They work much faster and better when client calls them. I culdn't get email with clear answer from my supplier when I get my PG for last 2 days, so I called them today pissed and guess what? "Of course Sir, monitor will be send today, tomorrow will be delivered Sir, thank you for callig us"









Just call and they will see your money calling


----------



## Darylrese

hehe

I'm getting a refund mate. Everywhere is sold out in the UK so cant go for another replacement.

One supplier says their next stock is coming in on the 11th but i probably wont go for this monitor again. (unless by pure luck you get a perfect one of course then ill reconsider)


----------



## Deadeye

lol i have just decided to cancel this Monitor and get X34


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Anyway, my retailer just called me and my new PG will be delivered to me tomorrow, so I hope for best this time!
> Cool! Can't wait for user reviews on this one!


Tomorrow? I have the feeling it will be a return. Seems nobody have them at the moment...

Btw, on overclockers there are 4 out 4 positive reviews for PG279Q so it's something opposite of what we are experiencing here... So where's the truth ?









https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg279q-rog-swift-27-2560x1440-ips-g-sync-165hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-088-as.html


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Come on, don't be so pessimistic. Sure, there have been a lot of defective units in this threads. But I'm sure that there are units with minimal glow and BLB. There are a lot of people in the XB270Huowners club who've received great panels. For any product, it's always the people who are disappointed that are more vocal.
> 
> Besides, aren't you the one who ordered a XB270HU only a few days ago? I would be more optimistic if the monitor was due to arrive at my doorstep any day now.


Hehe, yes I know, it was only a joke to copy a pretty negative atmosphere in this thread







I also believe there are many good ones...

Yes, I've ordered... But it is better to expect worse. Anyway, I'm on to PG279Q but they are all sold out and available maybe at the end of November. And because this has very similar panel I would probably keep it if I'll be 100% satisfied. I don't want to play any other lottery in that case. Otherwise back to the store and waiting for PG or XB271.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Cool! Can't wait for user reviews on this one!


Here's a preview: more dead pixels and more dirt.

Best bet right now, honestly, is to wait for the FS2735, which carries Eizo's 0 dead pixel warranty. Confidence levels on supererogation from Acer are at an absolute lowest.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Tomorrow? I have the feeling it will be a return. Seems nobody have them at the moment...
> 
> Btw, on overclockers there are 4 out 4 positive reviews for PG279Q so it's something opposite of what we are experiencing here... So where's the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg279q-rog-swift-27-2560x1440-ips-g-sync-165hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-088-as.html


Batch was delivered 2.11.2015. We will see. I belive it will be good one!









Remember than reviews many times are being written after first impressions. You know, daytime, you turn it on, launch your favourite game and you are blown away by imagne. And you run and write review.

Besides, common user do not test monitor for dust, dead pixels and you'd be supprised how many people tend to treat horrible yellow glow as "feature" of IPS and call it IPS glow...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Here's a preview: more dead pixels and more dirt.
> 
> Best bet right now, honestly, is to wait for the FS2735, which carries Eizo's 0 dead pixel warranty. Confidence levels on supererogation from Acer are at an absolute lowest.


But FS2735 is Free-Sync which is no-go for me as I have 980Ti. So paying extra for feature that I can't use would be silly. And I won't switch for Radeon Fury X.


----------



## AlCapwn

The price on the Acer Xb271Hu here in Sweden is 8.490,- SEK which is 907 euro or 991 dollars. It will be out mid or end of December according to the sellers.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Here's a preview: more dead pixels and more dirt.
> 
> Best bet right now, honestly, is to wait for the FS2735, which carries Eizo's 0 dead pixel warranty. Confidence levels on supererogation from Acer are at an absolute lowest.


Eizo is not G-SYNC... Also it will have display from AOU so I wouldn't expect a miracle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Batch was delivered 2.11.2015. We will see. I belive it will be good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember than reviews many times are being written after first impressions. You know, daytime, you turn it on, launch your favourite game and you are blown away by imagne. And you run and write review.
> 
> Besides, common user do not test monitor for dust, dead pixels and you'd be supprised how many people tend to treat horrible yellow glow as "feature" of IPS and call it IPS glow...


In that case good luck. Report as soon as possible. I will see how my XB270 will be, then I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Eizo is not G-SYNC... Also it will have display from AOU so I wouldn't expect a miracle.
> In that case good luck. Report as soon as possible. I will see how my XB270 will be, then I decide what to do with it.


Wish you luck too! Fingers crossed mate


----------



## Ryzone

Hey @Benny89 are you still trying to get that solid PG279Q or did you give up?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Tomorrow? I have the feeling it will be a return. Seems nobody have them at the moment...
> 
> Btw, on overclockers there are 4 out 4 positive reviews for PG279Q so it's something opposite of what we are experiencing here... So where's the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg279q-rog-swift-27-2560x1440-ips-g-sync-165hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-088-as.html


Yes but if you read them, some people describe the issues we have faced but are just living with it / don't see it as a huge issue. Those are people who CBA to do anything about it and probably have more money than sense.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey @Benny89 are you still trying to get that solid PG279Q or did you give up?


Well, tomorrow is my first replacement so I keep trying but if this one fails I may go for refund and give up on Asus. Or ask for another replacement. Maybe I will try my luck with new Dell and possibly with new Acer XB. We will see.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, tomorrow is my first replacement so I keep trying but if this one fails I may go for refund and give up on Asus. Or ask for another replacement. Maybe I will try my luck with new Dell and possibly with new Acer XB. We will see.


Nice, I hope your next one is solid.


----------



## joshpsp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes, you're right... this is not isolated to a single monitor that's for sure. Standards have dropped across the board, and the consumer is ultimately to blame because we keep handing over our cash! Where's the INCENTIVE to improve QC when they make no less money, in fact MORE, by cutting corners and producing inferior quality products?? You can't really blame them at the end of the day though, they're just adhering to the first lesson you learn in business... make as much money as possible while keeping your customers happy... and most people seem happy to pay lots of money for cr*p quality it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to say this is 'moaning', but it is a pretty accurate reflection of the industry as a whole, like it or not.


The issue with lots of these high end products is the lack of competition. They know we have no choice to purchase theirs since they control that portion of the market.

In other news I sold my old computer on Monday so I currently have my PG279Q sitting here plugged into nothing. The god news is that I'll be ordering the rest of my new build tonight. So stoked!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Eizo is not G-SYNC... Also it will have display from AOU so I wouldn't expect a miracle.


How do you not expect a "miracle" when it's clearly stated in their warranty policy? The FS2735 will either not have dead pixels or be returnable, without question, for a unit without dead pixels. Asus and Acer don't have this.

Yes, i'm aware it's not G-sync. But it will be 144 Hz strobing, and there's a good chance it won't actually hurt picture quality in general (dim maximum brightness, slightly lower contrast, etc), if previous iterations of Eizo's implementation are anything to go by, unlike Asus and Acer.

Just saying. The way things are looking now, waiting till December for the FS2735 is one's best bet at avoiding issues in general. People expecting the XB271HU to be better at QC than the PG279Q will be sorely disappointed. And i hope i'm not wrong because ain't nobody got time for paying $700 to get dead pixels.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> But it will be 144 Hz strobing.


Where are you getting this information? As far as I understood, it will just be 120Hz strobing like all other monitors. Except that they have their own technology with an option to do double strobing (240Hz).

Btw, no G-sync also means that it should be less expensive. Unlike Freesync, G-sync has a high premium. Just look at the price difference between the PG279Q and MG279Q. At higher refresh rates strobing is better anyway.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, tomorrow is my first replacement so I keep trying but if this one fails I may go for refund and give up on Asus. Or ask for another replacement. Maybe I will try my luck with new Dell and possibly with new Acer XB. We will see.


Seriously, don't try it with TN if image quality matters for you. Just a little warning so you are not disappointed then. You may try but still even the best TN can't compare with worst IPS when it comes to image quality... But wait for my review later this week.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Where are you getting this information? As far as I understood, it will just be 120Hz strobing like all other monitors. Except that they have their own technology with an option to do double strobing (240Hz).
> 
> Btw, no G-sync also means that it should be less expensive. Unlike Freesync, G-sync has a high premium. Just look at the price difference between the PG279Q and MG279Q. At higher refresh rates strobing is better anyway.


The Eizo isn't the only monitor that can strobe without being dim.
The previous (1080p) Benq blur reduction monitors could *single* strobe (once per refresh) from 60hz - 144hz in 1 hz increments (you had to use VT tweaks to get some bizarre refresh rates to strobe correctly) and could do it with a a decently bright screen, since Benq adapted the Lightboost hardware to their own purposes (Both lightboost and benq blur reduction increased voltage to the LED's by 1.8x to compensate for the dimming). You could also turn off single strobe to have it double strobe at less than 100hz (without VT tweaks).

ULMB is "Lightboost 2.0" but its a step back in a way, because ULMB does not increase voltage to the backlight like LB and benq blur reduction do.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How do you not expect a "miracle" when it's clearly stated in their warranty policy? The FS2735 will either not have dead pixels or be returnable, without question, for a unit without dead pixels. Asus and Acer don't have this.
> 
> Yes, i'm aware it's not G-sync. But it will be 144 Hz strobing, and there's a good chance it won't actually hurt picture quality in general (dim maximum brightness, slightly lower contrast, etc), if previous iterations of Eizo's implementation are anything to go by, unlike Asus and Acer.
> 
> Just saying. The way things are looking now, waiting till December for the FS2735 is one's best bet at avoiding issues in general. People expecting the XB271HU to be better at QC than the PG279Q will be sorely disappointed. And i hope i'm not wrong because ain't nobody got time for paying $700 to get dead pixels.


You should know that everything is returnable within 14 days without giving a reason so there is no risk to try as many as you want without a risk. So nowadays the zero pixel policy is useless. But at least you can be more or less sure then you don't get one with dead pixel on a first try. However, all other issues can still be there...

144Hz strobing is fine but I can't stand tearing so I need G-sync. And on single gpu solutions and 1440p G-Sync is a must...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Where are you getting this information?


From their site.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 144Hz strobing is fine but I can't stand tearing so I need G-sync


Fair to say. Using one or the other will be down to personal preference. But i do believe some people here would use strobing instead if the monitor could handle it well.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The Eizo isn't the only monitor that can strobe without being dim.
> The previous (1080p) Benq blur reduction monitors could *single* strobe (once per refresh) from 60hz - 144hz in 1 hz increments (you had to use VT tweaks to get some bizarre refresh rates to strobe correctly) and could do it with a a decently bright screen, since Benq adapted the Lightboost hardware to their own purposes (Both lightboost and benq blur reduction increased voltage to the LED's by 1.8x to compensate for the dimming). You could also turn off single strobe to have it double strobe at less than 100hz (without VT tweaks).
> 
> ULMB is "Lightboost 2.0" but its a step back in a way, because ULMB does not increase voltage to the backlight like LB and benq blur reduction do.


Thanks for the information, I know you're a fan of those older Benq monitors but I was asking about the claim that the upcoming Eizo can do 144Hz strobing.


----------



## Dawidowski

I just hope they get their **** together and actually do what they are supposed to.
Freesync is no option, since AMD is doing so badly with their cards...

TN is no option, I found 2 pics of my TN, it was so yellow that a white backgroun was yellow.
http://imgur.com/a/YfnhM

Lets just hope this 144hz 1440p G-sync dilema stops being so pricy or gets delivered with quality.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> From their site.
> 
> 
> Fair to say. Using one or the other will be down to personal preference. But i do believe some people here would use strobing instead if the monitor could handle it well.


Strobing is great, there is no doubt about it. But I would only use it if I would have enough power to run it stable at 120Hz, resp. 144Hz with v-sync on. The other drawback for me is that it is too dark.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I just hope they get their **** together and actually do what they are supposed to.
> Freesync is no option, since AMD is doing so badly with their cards...
> 
> TN is no option, I found 2 pics of my TN, it was so yellow that a white backgroun was yellow.
> http://imgur.com/a/YfnhM
> 
> Lets just hope this 144hz 1440p G-sync dilema stops being so pricy or gets delivered with quality.


Yes, the sides of the screen sucks with yellow tint. Had the same experience. Moreover I couldn't stand that gama gradient in 1/3 of the screen. But if I would want permanent gradient effect I would definitely go with TN panel


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I just hope they get their **** together and actually do what they are supposed to.
> Freesync is no option, since AMD is doing so badly with their cards...
> 
> TN is no option, I found 2 pics of my TN, it was so yellow that a white backgroun was yellow.
> http://imgur.com/a/YfnhM
> 
> Lets just hope this 144hz 1440p G-sync dilema stops being so pricy or gets delivered with quality.


is a pg 278 or 279?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> is a pg 278 or 279?


TN - PG278Q


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> TN - PG278Q


O_O....damn....if this pannel have that issues i m fxxxxd T_T..


----------



## kashim

all high end monitor is a lottery....if i need to pay 650 euro for tn lottery i ll buy xb270hu for same money and try ips lottery


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> all high end monitor is a lottery....


Not necessarily, but all high end high refresh rate gaming monitors are indeed a lottery.


----------



## misiak

So here's a little review of my former PG278Q and main reasons why I've returned it. I don't have a photo from angles, but it was very poor.

Here an exaggeration with iPhone camera but you can clearly see the sides of the screen yellowish and brighter. This was visible in windows 10 desktop pretty much. An on other solid backgrounds as well.



This is how it looked with my eyes, it's a video screenshot. You can see almost perfect backlighting, only a little bit of BLB in bottom. This was really not an issue.



Here you can see how solid white background looks like. Notice the top part of the screen and overal uniformity. Not great. But this is TN. For gamers yes, for people using computer for work not.



Here is a pixel inversion. Left Rog, right LG IPS. The green lines should not be there.





So no, TN panel are not same as IPS quality wise. IPS are much better. The only problem of IPS can be extensive glow. But if this is in normal level, TN can't beat it.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So no, TN panel are not same as IPS quality wise. IPS are much better. The only problem of IPS can be extensive glow. But if this is in normal level, TN can't beat it.


Indeed. I have no time for people who say otherwise as they clearly know nothing of what they talk about. Some of these so-called 'premium' IPS monitors, particularly the AUO panels, are horrendous though... totally unusable in some cases, and sure, you put that up against a TN and the TN will shine. It's like putting a crashed and burning Porsche next to a new Ford Focus and saying Ford is better. Yeah, OK.

It's so frustrating with the current state of these IPS screens though... they should be better. I suspect it will take a while for the manufactuers to do anything though, given it's still a niche market relatively speaking, and it seem more than enough people are happy to pay the silly premium, so they're still making profit on them. Where's the incentive?? I also doubt we'll see any new panels until DP 1.3 is out in the wild.


----------



## Benny89

Here is example of PG279Q without ugly yellow glow in corners just so you know they do exist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySbLh2ys_JE

As you can see in about 0:16 the glow in corners are silverish/whiteish, as IPS should be. Is it noticable in dark games like shown here Dead Space? Of course- there is a glow always, but here is much invasive than YELLOW.

But you can see here that there are PG without ugly yellow glow in corners. Matter of lottery.

Hope my PG tomorrow will albo be free of yellow glow in corners....


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here is example of PG279Q without ugly yellow glow in corners just so you know they do exist:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySbLh2ys_JE
> 
> As you can see in about 0:16 the glow in corners are silverish/whiteish, as IPS should be. Is it noticable in dark games like shown here Dead Space? Of course- there is a glow always, but here is much invasive than YELLOW.
> 
> But you can see here that there are PG without ugly yellow glow in corners. Matter of lottery.


There is no variance in glow color between any number of samples of the same panel. The only way to around yellow glow it is to use a completely different monitor with a completely different panel. On the video you linked it's obvious that left corner glow and right corner glow have different color.
Now there seems to be some variance in the amount of glow you get. You may be able to find a monitor with low enough glow that you won't notice during normal use, but any glow on the right corners of ALL monitors using this panel will be yellow.

Either way I wish you the best of luck in the lottery. I'm not sure I'm going to try again at all myself.


----------



## Nicholars

Best solution to this really, is to NOT buy an IPS or TN screen, if you play a lot of dark games, if I buy one of these I will be using it only for games that are 90% bright daylight etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Best solution to this really, is to NOT buy an IPS or TN screen, if you play a lot of dark games, if I buy one of these I will be using it only for games that are 90% bright daylight etc.


This, I regret buying the XB270HU and should have spent a bit more for a Samsung JU7100 or JU7500 instead.


----------



## kot0005

Acer predator X34's panel is 1billion colours, Asus swift PQ279q is 16.7Million. Trust me, I have a dell ultrasharp premier colour with 1billion colours and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know. Some hate, some glorify... But look at the XB270HU owners club. I think this is the most relevant site for owners on the internet. There are around 350 pages but how many unique users are there ? Maybe 150, 200 ? From those some complaining but others say it's a great monitor. In owners list you can see that majority of users have 0 dead pixels but from discussions it looks like it is almost impossible to get and that this monitor is utter crap. So we can only talk about it but without a real experience it is hard to judge. I will get mine at the end of this week, or beginning the next so I will take my own review and post my experience here, resp. to acer's thread. And because I'm a very immersive person, I will have no mercy with him


It's quite possible that many have not noticed the few dead pixels they may have. They can be hard to spot at this density unless you hunt for them on a white background. Dust, dirt, yellow glow, intense BLB, these are a lot more noticeable and unforgivable in my opinion.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Acer predator X34's panel is 1billion colours, Asus swift PQ279q is 16.7Million. Trust me, I have a dell ultrasharp premier colour with 1billion colours and it makes a huge difference.


The difference you're seeing is that your Dell is wide gamut, it's not the same thing as 1billion colors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This, I regret buying the XB270HU and should have spent a bit more for a Samsung JU7100 or JU7500 instead.


Lol what? Those TV's are 60Hz, no gsync, have up to 48ms of input lag in 4:4:4 mode, and use PWM. There are much better alternatives.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Lol what? Those TV's are 60Hz, no gsync, have up to 48ms of input lag in 4:4:4 mode, and use PWM. There are much better alternatives.


For the price, we'd be lucky if there is a similar alternative that doesn't use PWM. Obviously a TV is not going to have G-SYNC, and I believe they have blur reduction at least.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The difference you're seeing is that your Dell is wide gamut, it's not the same thing as 1billion colors.


really? I know my monitor has 2 RGB of 99% but I didn't know this.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So here's a little review of my former PG278Q and main reasons why I've returned it. I don't have a photo from angles, but it was very poor.
> 
> Here an exaggeration with iPhone camera but you can clearly see the sides of the screen yellowish and brighter. This was visible in windows 10 desktop pretty much. An on other solid backgrounds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looked with my eyes, it's a video screenshot. You can see almost perfect backlighting, only a little bit of BLB in bottom. This was really not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how solid white background looks like. Notice the top part of the screen and overal uniformity. Not great. But this is TN. For gamers yes, for people using computer for work not.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pixel inversion. Left Rog, right LG IPS. The green lines should not be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no, TN panel are not same as IPS quality wise. IPS are much better. The only problem of IPS can be extensive glow. But if this is in normal level, TN can't beat it.


What inversion test is that from? The screenshot with the gamma settings?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What inversion test is that from? The screenshot with the gamma settings?


It's Passmark MonitorTest and Gamma White test...


----------



## Falkentyne

Thank you.
The pixel inversion on that passmark gamma test is 100% normal. Most if not all TN's will have them.
I just tested my Asus VG248QE. It has the same lines, so that is NOT specific to the ROG Swift and should not be a bug report. My XL2720Z is not hooked up right now but I'm 100% sure it will show the same thing.

The bug is when you see inversion artifacts in games (e.g. muzzle flash, smoke, etc)--that's a problem. (there my XL2720Z and VG248 are 100% fine).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Thank you.
> The pixel inversion on that passmark gamma test is 100% normal. Most if not all TN's will have them.
> I just tested my Asus VG248QE. It has the same lines, so that is NOT specific to the ROG Swift and should not be a bug report. My XL2720Z is not hooked up right now but I'm 100% sure it will show the same thing.
> 
> The bug is when you see inversion artifacts in games (e.g. muzzle flash, smoke, etc)--that's a problem. (there my XL2720Z and VG248 are 100% fine).


Yes, I think all TN panels have some. Some are better and some worse. Problem is that with Rog I saw it even in desktop when dragging windows. Changing color temperature helped and was almost invisible. I did not test with many games but I suppose this would not be a problem. But TN uniformity and bad angles was. I would not recommend TN technology for anything biger than ~22"


----------



## Falkentyne

Just tested my XL2720Z.

There are no inversion artifacts on the passmark gamma test at 60hz.
At 120hz and 144hz there are but it's very light green color....I'd say the color is 1/3 as intense (at 144hz) as it is on the Swift. That green on the swift looks like full blown green. On the XL2720Z it's a very light pattern (I could take a picture but the camera probably won't capture a half decent image as its a cheap cam).

There's something REALLY funky happening on the Swift that does NOT happen on the XL2720Z. That seems to be causing the problem in games.

BTW the VG248QE looks as bad as the ROG Swift....

*Edit* I'm going to turn off instant mode and see what happens.
Ok instant mode off made no difference.

Anyway.........PICTURES!

1) Benq XL2720Z @ 120hz. Very light inversion compared to Swift. (blur reduction off; on makes no difference)


2) Benq XL2720Z @ 60hz: No inversion.


----------



## theunknownkid

fyi for aussies
can preorder from this store

https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemId=620146

eta 17/11/2015
price $1,199.00 AUD


----------



## Benny89

Ok, guys my PG has arrived so first testing:

- No dust
- No dead pixels

*And best thing*: no yellow glow on right side of the screen when looking at angles! Both sides of monitor when you look at angle have blueish/silverish IPS glow instead of yellowish/goldish like I had on right side. So yea, yellow IPS glow at angles was fault after all.

Can't check corners glow yet and amount of glow right now as it is daytime, so we will have to wait till dark (about 6 hours) for dark scenes testing.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, guys my PG has arrived so first testing:
> 
> - No dust
> - No dead pixels
> 
> *And best thing*: no yellow glow on right side of the screen when looking at angles! Both sides of monitor when you look at angle have blueish/silverish IPS glow instead of yellowish/goldish like I had on right side. So yea, yellow IPS glow at angles was fault after all.
> 
> Can't check corners glow yet and amount of glow right now as it is daytime, so we will have to wait till dark (about 6 hours) for dark scenes testing.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


See, I told good one exists







Report back at night...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, guys my PG has arrived so first testing:
> 
> - No dust
> - No dead pixels
> 
> *And best thing*: no yellow glow on right side of the screen when looking at angles! Both sides of monitor when you look at angle have blueish/silverish IPS glow instead of yellowish/goldish like I had on right side. So yea, yellow IPS glow at angles was fault after all.
> 
> Can't check corners glow yet and amount of glow right now as it is daytime, so we will have to wait till dark (about 6 hours) for dark scenes testing.


I didn't know others thought different, but personally I never thought IPS glow was yellow. Having owned IPS for years and seen many other IPS monitors, I have seen glow but it's ALWAYS been silver/blue... and easy to spot because it shifts as you move your head, unlike BLB. Yellow is definitely not right... UNLESS it's a feature of the AUO AHVA-IPS panel and the way it's been made, which is going to be slightly different to other IPS screens.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, guys my PG has arrived so first testing:
> 
> - No dust
> - No dead pixels
> 
> *And best thing*: no yellow glow on right side of the screen when looking at angles! Both sides of monitor when you look at angle have blueish/silverish IPS glow instead of yellowish/goldish like I had on right side. So yea, yellow IPS glow at angles was fault after all.
> 
> Can't check corners glow yet and amount of glow right now as it is daytime, so we will have to wait till dark (about 6 hours) for dark scenes testing.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


Heck yeah dude! It's sounding good, lets hope this is a keeper!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I didn't know others thought different, but personally I never thought IPS glow was yellow. Having owned IPS for years and seen many other IPS monitors, I have seen glow but it's ALWAYS been silver/blue... and easy to spot because it shifts as you move your head, unlike BLB. Yellow is definitely not right... UNLESS it's a feature of the AUO AHVA-IPS panel and the way it's been made, which is going to be slightly different to other IPS screens.


Yup, not even tiny bit of yellow on my screen. Everything is sliver-blueish. Bottom corners on black/dark background (tested under blanket with me and monitor for now







) produce little typical IPS glow- blueish-silverish so nothing that can't be avoided in 27" IPS screen but both are same color without yellow in it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yup, not even tiny bit of yellow on my screen. Everything is sliver-blueish. Bottom corners on black/dark background (tested under blanket with me and monitor for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) produce little typical IPS glow- blueish-silverish so nothing that can't be avoided in 27" IPS screen but both are same color without yellow in it.


Can you show us some pictures soon?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Can you show us some pictures soon?


I will but later at evening/night. Calibrating phone camera and looking for good angle shot is not easy with blanket all over you which you have to hold with another hand







and my wife is at work so I have noone to help me with this







. So be patient. I am also curious how it looks in dark.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will but later at evening/night. Calibrating phone camera and looking for good angle shot is not easy with blanket all over you which you have to hold with another hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my wife is at work so I have noone to help me with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So be patient. I am also curious how it looks in dark.


Just put on the black background and check if you can see glow/bleed from your ideal sitting position. Extensive is visible at the first sight even during a day....


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will but later at evening/night. Calibrating phone camera and looking for good angle shot is not easy with blanket all over you which you have to hold with another hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my wife is at work so I have noone to help me with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So be patient. I am also curious how it looks in dark.


I was almost 100% certain I was going to go the safe route and get a BenQ, but now after seeing some positive comments about this I'm all in on this now. I've been following your post and I agree it should be perfect for this type of price. Keep us in the loop Benny, don't be a stranger.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will but later at evening/night. Calibrating phone camera and looking for good angle shot is not easy with blanket all over you which you have to hold with another hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my wife is at work so I have noone to help me with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So be patient. I am also curious how it looks in dark.


And check manufacturing date pls...


----------



## Stars

Those guys who need to wait till its dark outside to test their monitors- I dont get how some ppl dont have "rolling shutters" outside their windows










Thats something I wouldnt wanna miss anymore.

Other than that, good to see that this one "Unicorn" exists after all @ Benny.

*But only the Total Darkness will reveal all the flaws..* - could be a line from Darth Vader lmao.

You might consider selling this monitor on eBay for twice the price, or asking some local electronics museum if they want to buy it from you for twice the price...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yup, not even tiny bit of yellow on my screen. Everything is sliver-blueish. Bottom corners on black/dark background (tested under blanket with me and monitor for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) produce little typical IPS glow- blueish-silverish so nothing that can't be avoided in 27" IPS screen but both are same color without yellow in it.


LOL, I've just ordered PG279Q!!! :-D They had it on stock for 798 eur. So hold me your fingers crossed







I still have this Acer ordered as well, but I keep it in box until I test this ASUS.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Those guys who need to wait till its dark outside to test their monitors- I dont get how some ppl dont have "rolling shutters" outside their windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats something I wouldnt wanna miss anymore.
> 
> Other than that, good to see that this one "Unicorn" exists after all @ Benny.
> 
> *But only the Total Darkness will reveal all the flaws..* - could be a line from Darth Vader lmao.
> 
> You might consider selling this monitor on eBay for twice the price, or asking some local electronics museum if they want to buy it from you for twice the price...


local electronics museum


----------



## Benny89

Well, so I managed guys for you







take pictures of glow under blanket around me and monitor, cutting us from daylight. It was hard but I manged to get couple of shots.

IPS glow is there and will be but as you can see it is blueish/silverish glow, not yellow. The bottom left corner glow is little smaller in real life but you can see. Total dark, total dark dungeon in Witcher 3.





Brightness 35


----------



## Ryzone

Been refreshing amazon page for it. Found this tweet by asus. Asus Tweet


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so I managed guys for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take pictures of glow under blanket around me and monitor, cutting us from daylight. It was hard but I manged to get couple of shots.
> 
> IPS glow is there and will be but as you can see it is blueish/silverish glow, not yellow. The bottom left corner glow is little smaller in real life but you can see. Total dark, total dark dungeon in Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 35


Seems pretty acceptable! Did you take photos with a camera ?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so I managed guys for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take pictures of glow under blanket around me and monitor, cutting us from daylight. It was hard but I manged to get couple of shots.
> 
> IPS glow is there and will be but as you can see it is blueish/silverish glow, not yellow. The bottom left corner glow is little smaller in real life but you can see. Total dark, total dark dungeon in Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 35


Wow that looks amazing!. Do you know the manufacturing date by chance?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so I managed guys for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take pictures of glow under blanket around me and monitor, cutting us from daylight. It was hard but I manged to get couple of shots.
> 
> IPS glow is there and will be but as you can see it is blueish/silverish glow, not yellow. The bottom left corner glow is little smaller in real life but you can see. Total dark, total dark dungeon in Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 35


Benny, could you try to install this program, run solid black background and take some photos ? Will be better than witcher... You can also try some other tests









http://www.passmark.com/products/monitortest.htm


----------



## Darylrese

Hmmm am I the only one who finds that glow or whatever it is down the right hand side frustrating? Looks similar to the one I just sent back Benny89. Large in bottom right but faded and intense in top right and makes everything in that top corner lighter.

Maybe that is just IPS Glow and because im new to IPS I see it as something that shouldn't be there....I don't know.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hmmm am I the only one who finds that glow or whatever it is down the right hand side frustrating? Looks similar to the one I just sent back Benny89. Large in bottom right but faded and intense in top right and makes everything in that top corner lighter.


He does have the brightness set to 35 so it might not be as pronounced? Also there isn't any yellow glow only that white / silver like he said which is just fine for me. Look how dark that area he is in on Witcher 3, and its not bad at all IMO.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Wow that looks amazing!. Do you know the manufacturing date by chance?


October 2015.

So yea, further tries of getting pictures:

For further note: left side of whole screen is more blueish.silverish, while right side is more whiteish/silverish. There is super tiny strip of yellow light (Bleed) at left side of screen but nothing that bothers me.

Here, more pictures. Now gonna take a break as it getting hot under this blanket














Misiak- I took it with phone camera, but not video, video made it look too dark (too good) while good calibrated shot represents reality much better in case of my phone.

I took pictures in Witcher 3 as most of us will use it for gaming so it is important to see how does it look like in dark game. On pure black background it looks the same (amount of glow).

I will play today till late night (I took 2 days off for testint) so I will post my impressions then also.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> He does have the brightness set to 35 so it might not be as pronounced? Also there isn't any yellow glow only that white / silver like he said which is just fine for me. Look how dark that area he is in on Witcher 3, and its not bad at all IMO.


Yeah, I had mine set to 27 brightness and the top right still irritated me.

If you moved a Window left to right you could see the colours of the screen getting lighter the more you moved it to the top right. Did happen when moving left etc


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> October 2015.
> 
> So yea, further tries of getting pictures:
> 
> For further note: left side of whole screen is more blueish.silverish, while right side is more whiteish/silverish. There is super tiny strip of yellow light (Bleed) at left side of screen but nothing that bothers me.
> 
> Here, more pictures. Now gonna take a break as it getting hot under this blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misiak- I took it with phone camera, but not video, video made it look too dark (too good) while good calibrated shot represents reality much better in case of my phone.
> 
> I took pictures in Witcher 3 as most of us will use it for gaming so it is important to see how does it look like in dark game. On pure black background it looks the same (amount of glow).
> 
> I will play today till late night (I took 2 days off for testint) so I will post my impressions then also.


GLAD YOU WON THE LOTTERY!! GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Darylrese

If he won the lottery with that monitor, I won the lottery a few weeks ago and rejected it lol

Although I just received confirmation that the RMA was accepted and my monitor has been refunded which implies they either didn't bother to check or they agree that its not a normal level of glow.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> If he won the lottery with that monitor, I won the lottery a few weeks ago and rejected it lol
> 
> Although I just received confirmation that the RMA was accepted and my monitor has been refunded which implies they either didn't bother to check or they agree that its not a normal level of glow.


Well, I am not still convinced to my new PG as I will need to do proper night testing in dark envoirment games to check it but I was expecting glow from this screen from beginning. Just not yellow....

I will give myself time for full weekend and play with it and check how I feel.

But I can tell this so far- it is much much easier to forget about glow during gaming when it is whiteish/blueish than yellow...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> GLAD YOU WON THE LOTTERY!! GOOD JOB!!


Maybe I did, but that doesn't say that I will keep it. Give me 4 days for playing and I will share my expressions in meantime.

It is defienetly better than my previous PG in terms of glow. Thats for sure.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hmmm am I the only one who finds that glow or whatever it is down the right hand side frustrating? Looks similar to the one I just sent back Benny89. Large in bottom right but faded and intense in top right and makes everything in that top corner lighter.
> 
> Maybe that is just IPS Glow and because im new to IPS I see it as something that shouldn't be there....I don't know.


Yes, this is a standard IPS glow, I have the same on my LG in bottom right corner, slightly bigger to be honest.

@benny, but important is how do you feel it, are you fine with such amount or it is a bit distracting anyway ??? Would you keep it ? In my opinion it looks pretty good and you have no BLB. I think it's a standard for IPS technology, what do you think?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I am not still convinced to my new PG as I will need to do proper night testing in dark envoirment games to check it but I was expecting glow from this screen from beginning. Just not yellow....
> 
> I will give myself time for full weekend and play with it and check how I feel.
> 
> But I can tell this so far- it is much much easier to forget about glow during gaming when it is whiteish/blueish than yellow...
> Maybe I did, but that doesn't say that I will keep it. Give me 4 days for playing and I will share my expressions in meantime.
> 
> It is defienetly better than my previous PG in terms of glow. Thats for sure.


Man, now I've got feeling you are too picky. I don't think you can except more from IPS technology. With IPS you will always have some glow because companies don't use polarizers. So in my opinion if you are not fine with this, then ask for return and forget about IPS. Go for TN and live with uniformity issues, bad angles and not so crisp screen overall. In any case try to take some videos in dark and share with us. Looking forward for your reports, tomorrow I will report mine...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Man, now I've got feeling you are too picky. I don't think you can except more from IPS technology. With IPS you will always have some glow because companies don't use polarizers. So in my opinion if you are not fine with this, then ask for return and forget about IPS. Go for TN and live with uniformity issues, bad angles and not so crisp screen overall. In any case try to take some videos in dark and share with us. Looking forward for your reports, tomorrow I will report mine...


Yes if you have one with no yellow glow, no dead pix, no dirt, and no uniformity etc. problems, and you are STILL not happy with it, then it is time to forget IPS completely and buy a VA screen instead, you either accept that all IPS are mediocre / poor at blacks / dark scenes, and enjoy what they are good at, (brighter scenes, although they would still look better with more contrast), accept that the limitation of IPS is contrast and IPS glow, or just forget it and buy a VA TV.

The ONLY screen types with really good contrast that looks great on dark scenes and makes bright scenes look better as well are OLED > Plasma > VA TV.... in that order, IPS and TN just do not have good contrast, but they do have 144hz and Gsync.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Man, now I've got feeling you are too picky. I don't think you can except more from IPS technology. With IPS you will always have some glow because companies don't use polarizers. So in my opinion if you are not fine with this, then ask for return and forget about IPS. Go for TN and live with uniformity issues, bad angles and not so crisp screen overall. In any case try to take some videos in dark and share with us. Looking forward for your reports, tomorrow I will report mine...


Guys, relax. I just said I am still not convinced as I didn't play any game with it yet in the night. So far I only got under blanket to get pictures for you guys









So I am well aware than this looks good but I always prefer to hold my final judgment to everything until I get proper data/experiance.

So yea, gimme time till night to tell you if I find it distracted or not







.


----------



## Nicholars

Yellow glow = Caused by backlight bleed?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Guys, relax. I just said I am still not convinced as I didn't play any game with it yet in the night. So far I only got under blanket to get pictures for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am well aware than this looks good but I always prefer to hold my final judgment to everything until I get proper data/experiance.
> 
> So yea, gimme time till night to tell you if I find it distracted or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good plan mate. I do hope you enjoy it. Lighter games looked great...i just couldn't stand the darker games and the light from the top right fading everything but thats probably just me.

I have NO experience with IPS so its probably just something i've noticed is different and couldn't adjust to. When i was playing a game, all i could do was keep starring at the top right corner waiting to see glow / bleed. The glow was so intense, on the Windows 10 startup screen, you couldn't make out it was supposed to be black and it reminded me of a really over bright bulb in a projector. Could hardly make out the logo.

Besides this, the image was sharp, loved 2560 x 1440 @ 165hz and colours were decent.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yellow glow = Caused by backlight bleed?


With this monitor at least I confirm 100% that yellow/goldish glow is coused be either bleeding or damaged panel.

Normal should be blueish/whiteish silver glow. I have more blueish on left and more sliverish on right, but no yellow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Guys, relax. I just said I am still not convinced as I didn't play any game with it yet in the night. So far I only got under blanket to get pictures for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am well aware than this looks good but I always prefer to hold my final judgment to everything until I get proper data/experiance.
> 
> So yea, gimme time till night to tell you if I find it distracted or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure, take your time







Now zoomed your photos and seems the worst is top right corner, bottom right and left are equal and top left is without glow. Can I see it right ? You have to say if it is distracting or not though so keeps us informed!


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So far I only got under blanket to get pictures for you guys


Not sure what the wife would say if she came home early and I was under a blanket with my pc screen


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Not sure what the wife would say if she came home early and I was under a blanket with my pc screen


Hehe, this reminds my a story my friend told me once. He has a colleague who is a immersive player. Because he has a family he could play only at night. Once he woke up from bed at a midnight and because he was playing a horror game he wanted to have total darkness without ambient lights so he put blanket over his had and played. At 4 a.m. his wife woke up to get some drink and noticed he was not there. So she went to his room to tell him he could go sleep because is for 4 a.m. So she knocked him over the shoulder and as he was playing in a rush he got a shock and fired his hand straight into her mouth. She ended with two teeth less and sick leave four couple of days....























So be careful when playing at night with blanket over your head.


----------



## medgart

I don't know if this has been posted already but here it is, another review:

http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-review/


----------



## Nicholars

Is the bezel around the monitor BLACK or is it dark grey? Also the inner bezel that is part of the panel... Is that 100% black or is it dark grey?

This makes a difference with the "perceived black depth"...

On the Mg279Q it was grey and definitely made the blacks look better than a 100% black bezel.

Interested to hear more opinions benny89, if it passes your tests then it will probably satisfy me as well!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes if you have one with no yellow glow, no dead pix, no dirt, and no uniformity etc. problems, and you are STILL not happy with it, then it is time to forget IPS completely and buy a VA screen instead, you either accept that all IPS are mediocre / poor at blacks / dark scenes, and enjoy what they are good at, (brighter scenes, although they would still look better with more contrast), accept that the limitation of IPS is contrast and IPS glow, or just forget it and buy a VA TV.


Does contrast really make that much of a difference on bright content?
I'm really interested in VA, mostly because VA panels seem to suffer less from backlight bleed for whatever reason, and also the lack of IPS glow, but as I understand it our eyes don't see absolute brightness but brightness differences instead. I can see how VA is better overall on paper for picture quality, but right now they don't make them in 1440p with Gsync or even 30-60hz Freesync, and appear to have slow response times aswell (the Samsung S34E790C appears to be very good in that regard but it has other issues).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is the bezel around the monitor BLACK or is it dark grey? Also the inner bezel that is part of the panel... Is that 100% black or is it dark grey?
> 
> This makes a difference with the "perceived black depth"...
> 
> On the Mg279Q it was grey and definitely made the blacks look better than a 100% black bezel.
> 
> Interested to hear more opinions benny89, if it passes your tests then it will probably satisfy me as well!


The monitor has a dark grey bezel but there's a gap between the bezel and the actual screen area that is black, about 2-3mm in size I'd say.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Does contrast really make that much of a difference on bright content?
> I'm really interested in VA, mostly because VA panels seem to suffer less from backlight bleed for whatever reason, and also the lack of IPS glow, but as I understand it our eyes don't see absolute brightness but brightness differences instead. I can see how VA is better overall on paper for picture quality, but right now they don't make them in 1440p with Gsync or even 30-60hz Freesync, and appear to have slow response times aswell (the Samsung S34E790C appears to be very good in that regard but it has other issues).
> The monitor has a dark grey bezel but there's a gap between the bezel and the actual screen area that is black, about 2-3mm in size I'd say.


Yes it makes a big difference with any content - more contrast = richer colors, better blacks, more "3D" looking image, IPS panels will always be a bit flat and 2D looking, but they still look good with Bright games, just dark games where it becomes painfully obvious. To be honest for an "all round" gaming screen, if you can only have one screen and cannot use your TV for gaming, I would get a VA screen such as a Samsung or Sony TV. The only reason I will probably get one of these is for multiplayer games like FPS shooters etc. Any dark games or games that do not require super low input lag and 144hz Gsync, I will still use my VA TV, because contrast makes a big difference to any content, but its most noticeable on dark backgrounds. If there was a 144hz VA Gsync screen I would get that instead, but IPS is pretty good overall for general PC use and multiplayer shooters like CSGO BF4 etc, which is what I plan to use it for. If you want "immersive" for single player etc. a VA TV would be better overall because of the size and contrast.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Does contrast really make that much of a difference on bright content?
> I'm really interested in VA, mostly because VA panels seem to suffer less from backlight bleed for whatever reason, and also the lack of IPS glow, but as I understand it our eyes don't see absolute brightness but brightness differences instead. I can see how VA is better overall on paper for picture quality, but right now they don't make them in 1440p with Gsync or even 30-60hz Freesync, and appear to have slow response times aswell (the Samsung S34E790C appears to be very good in that regard but it has other issues).


Yes, it makes a difference on bright content although not as big of a difference compared to content that's both bright and dark. There are numerous VA screens with good response times, but still nowhere near as fast as the PG279Q/XB270HU or TN panels, but I'm not bothered by this as long as there's no significant overshoot. I care more about picture quality than motion blur.

- EDIT: Here is a picture CallsignVega took showing IPS vs OLED with bright content. Of course, OLED contrast is many leagues above VA, so even VA would look awful compared to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


----------



## Pereb

Wow, that's ridiculous, but could that not be caused by OLED having a wider gamut than LCD?

Thanks for your replies. I'm kinda torn between PG279Q for Gsync or something like the S34E790C for picture quality, although I don't really play/watch dark content much.


----------



## Benny89

Ok, so night has come and here we have another series of pictures, this time pure night, no lights in room.

As you can see, we have a little glow in 3 corners, but all of them are silverish/blueish glows. There is tiny bit of bleed strips at the left edge of screen but nothing serious.

Content is very dark (dark dungeon), brightness is 24 and in-game gamma as low as possible.






Last picture is closest to see as I see it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Wow, that's ridiculous, but could that not be caused by OLED having a wider gamut than LCD?


Both are factors, although the biggest factor in that picture has to be contrast. Contrast is why IPS and TN look so washed out. Colors are just far more vibrant, vivid, and rich with significantly better contrast.

There may be a 100 Hz FreeSync version of that Samsung coming out some time next year, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Nicholars

Looks like you got a really nice panel. I just hope I get one like that without having to RMA. Also how did you get that screen today? There is no stock until 11th?


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, so night has come and here we have another series of pictures, this time pure night, no lights in room.
> 
> As you can see, we have a little glow in 3 corners, but all of them are silverish/blueish glows. There is tiny bit of bleed strips at the left edge of screen but nothing serious.
> 
> Content is very dark (dark dungeon), brightness is 24 and in-game gamma as low as possible.






Last picture is closest to see as I see it.



Hmmm what are your thoughts on this Benny89?

To me, it looks the same as the panel I sent back. I couldn't stand having that much glow on the edges.

Have you noticed any glow over the top of a window in the top right? That really bugged me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Looks like you got a really nice panel. I just hope I get one like that without having to RMA. Also how did you get that screen today? There is no stock until 11th?


Well, my supplier had deliver date set to 30.10 - 02.11 so you know they somehow got couple of them here. I don't know how they got it.

Manufacture date is October 2015.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm what are your thoughts on this Benny89?
> 
> To me, it looks the same as the panel I sent back. I couldn't stand having that much glow on the edges.
> 
> Have you noticed any glow over the top of a window in the top right? That really bugged me.


For now I don't notice this glow at all if I don't look for it during games so that is good sign. Also there always will be some amount of glow in this panels, I was prepared for it. It was just this yellow glow that pushed me away from it. Right now I am gaming at it and do not notice it unless I want.

Too early to call final judgment. It is much better than my previous one but I will play few more days with it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, my supplier had deliver date set to 30.10 - 02.11 so you know they somehow got couple of them here. I don't know how they got it.
> 
> Manufacture date is October 2015.
> For now I don't notice this glow at all if I don't look for it during games so that is good sign. Also there always will be some amount of glow in this panels, I was prepared for it. It was just this yellow glow that pushed me away from it. Right now I am gaming at it and do not notice it unless I want.
> 
> Too early to call final judgment. It is much better than my previous one but I will play few more days with it.


I think if you are not happy with that then you will never be happy with any 144hz IPS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think if you are not happy with that then you will never be happy with any 144hz IPS.


Yup that is the best one can possibly get with a high refresh rate IPS monitor.


----------



## Coogamooga

@Benny89

Looks like you got a better one mate.









Anyway you've made my mind up for me. Been sat on mine for 2.5 weeks now from OverclockersUK. I've got 2 dead pixels and a spec of dirt, but its the bloody glow from the bottom right corner that is the real pain. Been debating whether to swop it, but thought it would be unlikely to be any better. Seems I was wrong, looking at your new one.

Pics are with phone and it looks slightly better irl, tho they show the same prob as everyone elses on here.


----------



## atomicus

IPS is better than TN when it comes to dark scenes though, assuming glow/BLB is minimal. The problem is finding one of these new gaming IPS screens that doesn't suffer with this... impossible task it would seem. Blacks on TN look far more washed out and grey than they do on IPS. Add VA in to the mix and that's better still when it comes to blacks... only when you see the pure black that OLED is capable of do you realise they're ALL rubbish lol!

We can forget OLED making any kind of appearance in PC monitors for at-least a couple of years yet, but I would quite happily settle for a 100Hz+ VA 1440p G-Sync/Freesync panel right now... unfortunately no sign of that coming anytime soon despite the rumours, and nothing official has been confirmed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> IPS is better than TN when it comes to dark scenes though, assuming glow/BLB is minimal. The problem is finding one of these new gaming IPS screens that doesn't suffer with this... impossible task it would seem. Blacks on TN look far more washed out and grey than they do on IPS. Add VA in to the mix and that's better still when it comes to blacks... only when you see the pure black that OLED is capable of do you realise they're ALL rubbish lol!
> 
> We can forget OLED making any kind of appearance in PC monitors for at-least a couple of years yet, but I would quite happily settle for a 100Hz+ VA 1440p G-Sync/Freesync panel right now... unfortunately no sign of that coming anytime soon despite the rumours, and nothing official has been confirmed.


The best TN and fastest IPS panels measure similarly with regard to black depth at TFTCentral. IPS glow will always be a problem with these IPS monitors however. Both are terrible for dark scenes.


----------



## enkur

When is this monitor available for purchase in the US. I need this monitor bad.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The best TN and fastest IPS panels measure similarly with regard to black depth at TFTCentral. IPS glow will always be a problem with these IPS monitors however. Both are terrible for dark scenes.


Personally, every TN I've tried in dark scenes is worse than my Samsung PLS (IPS). It's not perfect, but it does a better job based on what I've experienced. The Dell S2716DG looks interesting, but I am not convinced it will satisfy me having used IPS for so long now. Not to mention the fact that it's also an AUO panel in the Dell, which hardly inspires confidence!

I have used several IPS monitors where glow hasn't been a problem. It may have been there, but it was never a distraction. Washed out colours and poor viewing angles would be though, all the time.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The best TN and fastest IPS panels measure similarly with regard to black depth at TFTCentral. IPS glow will always be a problem with these IPS monitors however. Both are terrible for dark scenes.


Glow would not be as big of a problem if a polarizer is used, but of course they're not going to do that. But you're right in that both TN and IPS panels plain suck for dark scenes in general with their abysmal 1,000:1 contrast vs VA panels and the king of contrast, OLED.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> IPS is better than TN when it comes to dark scenes though, assuming glow/BLB is minimal. The problem is finding one of these new gaming IPS screens that doesn't suffer with this... impossible task it would seem. Blacks on TN look far more washed out and grey than they do on IPS. Add VA in to the mix and that's better still when it comes to blacks... only when you see the pure black that OLED is capable of do you realise they're ALL rubbish lol!
> 
> We can forget OLED making any kind of appearance in PC monitors for at-least a couple of years yet, but I would quite happily settle for a 100Hz+ VA 1440p G-Sync/Freesync panel right now... unfortunately no sign of that coming anytime soon despite the rumours, and nothing official has been confirmed.


I gave in hoping for a well-made IPS gaming panel. I decided that I wanted a new monitor but wasn't willing to spend €800+ to play the lottery. So I ended up with the BenQ XL2703Z and a Fury. It's not exactly what I wanted, but great 1440p GPU's (980ti) were just too expensive over here in Europe, especially when paired with G-Sync 1440p panels. I'll wait another 2-3 years and hopefully someone will have released a 21:9 or 16:9 monitor I really can be satisfied with. And of course, both AMD and nVidia will be twice as powerful as they are now so I'd have no qualms rocking a 3440x1440p monitor with either companies. It was either stick to 1080p, pay a fortune and spin the lottery, or compromise with a less expensive but still very solid setup. I'm not over the moon, but I'm happy.


----------



## misiak

I don't know guys, I had this Benq PVA panel with 3000:1 cobtrast but I wasn't really blown away if compared to my LG IPS... Blacks was bit better but not very much. I've expected much better. It was 27" 1080p and it was terrible. So I've returned it.

@Benny, seems that right top corner is worst. Can you check for uniformity? Put solid bacground - white best and check if for example top is darker than rest of if there is any yellowish tint. Btw isn't the screen to dull with such low brightnes? What if you set to 70% ??? Can you see any bleed or glow more prominent? Thx


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know guys, I had this Benq PVA panel with 3000:1 cobtrast but I wasn't really blown away if compared to my LG IPS... Blacks was bit better but not very much. I've expected much better. It was 27" 1080p and it was terrible. So I've returned it.


Every BenQ VA monitor I've seen actually showed around 2000:1 contrast in reviews despite BenQ listing 3000:1 in the specs. But it could have other issues like with color accuracy.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know guys, I had this Benq PVA panel with 3000:1 cobtrast but I wasn't really blown away if compared to my LG IPS... Blacks was bit better but not very much. I've expected much better. It was 27" 1080p and it was terrible. So I've returned it.
> 
> @Benny, seems that right top corner is worst. Can you check for uniformity? Put solid bacground - white best and check if for example top is darker than rest of if there is any yellowish tint. Btw isn't the screen to dull with such low brightnes? What if you set to 70% ??? Can you see any bleed or glow more prominent? Thx


As boredgunner said, that 3,000:1 is just the quoted contrast ratio but in reality it's probably lower which is why you found it to be lackluster. There are plenty of monitors that quote 1,000:1 contrast when it ends up being as low as 600-700:1. But at the end of the day LCDs in general are simply not good when it comes to contrast in comparison to CRT, plasma, and definitely OLED.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Every BenQ VA monitor I've seen actually showed around 2000:1 contrast in reviews despite BenQ listing 3000:1 in the specs. But it could have other issues like with color accuracy.


That's true, colors have been much worse than IPS. Really was not impresed but it could be also because of that low resolution.

I'm curious how is the picture of PG279Q and XB270HU if compared to my LG IPS. I will find soon...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> As boredgunner said, that 3,000:1 is just the quoted contrast ratio but in reality it's probably lower which is why you found it to be lackluster. There are plenty of monitors that quote 1,000:1 contrast when it ends up being as low as 600-700:1. But at the end of the day LCDs in general are simply not good when it comes to contrast in comparison to CRT, plasma, and definitely OLED.


That's for sure, seems OLED is our only redemtion. But we have to wait several years for them :-(


----------



## Pereb

Although panel contrast ratio does obviously have an effect, I suspect the main culprit in the low perceived contrast is rather the matte coating on most monitors tbh.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's for sure, seems OLED is our only redemtion. But we have to wait several years for them :-(


Misiak, did you see my inversion pictures earlier from my XL2720Z? (sorry for off topic).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Misiak, did you see my inversion pictures earlier from my XL2720Z? (sorry for off topic).


Yes, I saw. Seems Swift has much worse inversion than your BENQ. With user color temperature preset it was just terrible in desktop - didn't try it in games, but I've noticed it immediately I've started the monitor for the first time. I wanted to immediately pack it off and send beck because just dragging windows was a pain. After changing color preset it was almost unnoticeable. However, in tests it was still the problem. But did not have time to do more teste because I've returned it after two days as I could not stand TN panel itself. I think no one coming from IPS can't stand it anymore


----------



## Benny89

So, yeah.....guess what happened to me? Bleed happened to me. Yeah, you heard that right. I reported to you a tiny strip on bleeding at the left edge.

Guess what? After few hours of gaming it became worse.

It was impossible to catch is on picture or camera from my phone oddly but when you play in dark content you SEE it very much as it does not fade no matter of angle.

This is the only picture that captures it. Do not look at corners and rest of screen as picture make everything SUPER worse than it is. Rest screen is great. But you can see the left edge bleed. I used yellow pen in Paint to show you how far it reaches in dark games.



It is simillar to my previous right corner- you can't not notice it. Especially in games when you look around you to check for enemies- it glows as hell at dark background. Funny thing is- it wasn't that bad when I turn on monitor at first and did some testing. It became like that about hour ago.

So yea, monitor is going back for another replacement or for refund in monday.

I stated before, I will live with any IPS glow no problem. *But I won't accept bleeding in 850 euro monitor.* No.

This monitor has perfect IPS glow in corners, something I could live with easly. I already did. But this bleeding was getting worse and worse and right now it is just that bad.

Call me picky, ok, but no bleeding, NO!!


----------



## Nicholars

Ergh you are pushing up the price of these monitors probably, I would just accept that, the next one will more than likely be worse, and have dead pixels or dirt or other uniformity problems etc.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ergh you are pushing up the price of these monitors probably, I would just accept that, the next one will more than likely be worse, and have dead pixels or dirt or other uniformity problems etc.


Lol, are you KIDDING? "Please Acer, don't charge me more, I'll accept your crappy products!" Unbelievable.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So, yeah.....guess what happened to me? Bleed happened to me. Yeah, you heard that right. I reported to you a tiny strip on bleeding at the left edge.
> 
> Guess what? After few hours of gaming it became worse.
> 
> It was impossible to catch is on picture or camera from my phone oddly but when you play in dark content you SEE it very much as it does not fade no matter of angle.
> 
> This is the only picture that captures it. Do not look at corners and rest of screen as picture make everything SUPER worse than it is. Rest screen is great. But you can see the left edge bleed. I used yellow pen in Paint to show you how far it reaches in dark games.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simillar to my previous right corner- you can't not notice it. Especially in games when you look around you to check for enemies- it glows as hell at dark background. Funny thing is- it wasn't that bad when I turn on monitor at first and did some testing. It became like that about hour ago.
> 
> So yea, monitor is going back for another replacement or for refund in monday.
> 
> I stated before, I will live with any IPS glow no problem. *But I won't accept bleeding in 850 euro monitor.* No.
> 
> This monitor has perfect IPS glow in corners, something I could live with easly. I already did. But this bleeding was getting worse and worse and right now it is just that bad.
> 
> Call me picky, ok, but no bleeding, NO!!


Maybe you can attempt some methods to reduce the bleeding? I've heard of some hairdryer method although I do not know the details of that exactly works. If you can fix that bleed then you would essentially have a winner panel yes?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ergh you are pushing up the price of these monitors probably, I would just accept that, the next one will more than likely be worse, and have dead pixels or dirt or other uniformity problems etc.


No. If next one is worse or supplier will refuse replacement I am just going for new Dell TN.

Maybe in your country where you have dollars or euro or pounds 700-850 is not THAT much for you since it is like what- half you salary? 1/3rd?

But I live in poor country and this monitor costs me 3500 PLN, means almost my 2 salaries! (I earn about 2k per month which is same as you would earn 2k euro). So imagine if you had to pay for this monitor 3,5k euro or 3,5k dollars? Wouldn't you be picky?

I won't accept bleeding. This is as accepting scratches on brand new car or flat tiers. NO.

Glow is fine, bleeding is no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Maybe you can attempt some methods to reduce the bleeding? I've heard of some hairdryer method although I do not know the details of that exactly works. If you can fix that bleed then you would essentially have a winner panel yes?


Belive me I tried massage method with my pervious screen in places where it had bleeding. It may work for TVs but it didn't do anything about bleeding in monitor.

Yes if not for this bleeding I would have winner. But in my previous one if I hadn't had yellow glow in right corner- I also would have winner.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I won't accept bleeding. This is as accepting scratches on brand new car or flat tiers. NO. .


Yes but by his logic if you don't accept your car with slashed tires and smashed windscreen, they will charge more next time LOL... be careful.


----------



## x2601

That bleeding looks *exactly* like the BLB I had with the five XB270HU's I bought and returned.

Not a good sign for my PG279Q preorder.


----------



## Nicholars

Just trying to be realistic that is all, does not look like there are many 100% PERFECT panels about, so you are going to be returning a lot of monitors if you are going to be trying to get 100% perfect, if that even exists. I cannot see how people returning 10's of monitors, would do anything other than push prices up somehow eventually.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So, yeah.....guess what happened to me? Bleed happened to me. Yeah, you heard that right. I reported to you a tiny strip on bleeding at the left edge.
> 
> Guess what? After few hours of gaming it became worse.
> 
> It was impossible to catch is on picture or camera from my phone oddly but when you play in dark content you SEE it very much as it does not fade no matter of angle.
> 
> This is the only picture that captures it. Do not look at corners and rest of screen as picture make everything SUPER worse than it is. Rest screen is great. But you can see the left edge bleed. I used yellow pen in Paint to show you how far it reaches in dark games.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simillar to my previous right corner- you can't not notice it. Especially in games when you look around you to check for enemies- it glows as hell at dark background. Funny thing is- it wasn't that bad when I turn on monitor at first and did some testing. It became like that about hour ago.
> 
> So yea, monitor is going back for another replacement or for refund in monday.
> 
> I stated before, I will live with any IPS glow no problem. *But I won't accept bleeding in 850 euro monitor.* No.
> 
> This monitor has perfect IPS glow in corners, something I could live with easly. I already did. But this bleeding was getting worse and worse and right now it is just that bad.
> 
> Call me picky, ok, but no bleeding, NO!!


Holy **** man, you got the worst screen now. Mine was a disaster buy yours take the price.
That glow, even uniformity seems to happen on the left hand side the yellow circle on the middle of the screen. Damn man thats som bad luck!
Seems like we all can say goodbye to IPS from any brand









So sad now...


----------



## Wintersun666

Guys,new monitor from Acer in response to this - http://www.custompcreview.com/news/acer-introduces-165hz-predator-xb271hu-g-sync-gaming-monitor/26737/

What do you think ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Holy **** man, you got the worst screen now. Mine was a disaster buy yours take the price.
> That glow, even uniformity seems to happen on the left hand side the yellow circle on the middle of the screen. Damn man thats som bad luck!
> Seems like we all can say goodbye to IPS from any brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad now...


No, no, no







. Take a look at my previous pictures to see how the rest of the screen really looks like. This picture was taken with camera to just show this bleeding on left which I marked with yellow line.

Rest of the screen is like in previous pictures. It has tiny amount of silverish glow in corners and rest is pure dark. There is nothing in the middle IRL.

However this left sided, marked blacklight bleeding is exactly as bad as you can here. But only this. Rest is just exagerated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just trying to be realistic that is all, does not look like there are many 100% PERFECT panels about, so you are going to be returning a lot of monitors if you are going to be trying to get 100% perfect, if that even exists. I cannot see how people returning 10's of monitors, would do anything other than push prices up somehow eventually.


That is not realistic. That is acceping faulty products, jesus. It has fault. Bleeding IS NOT A FEATURE OF IPS! It is feature of bad panel and bad QC and bad company. Bleeding has NOTHING to do with IPS.
EVERY dam panel that is being sold there by Asus should be perfect. So I pay- I demand. If I had patient and another 1440p monitor with me belive me I would return even 10 of them just to show Asus middle finger from at least one customer who know what he pays for.

I don't have neither this or time, so one more replacement if my supplier agrees and if that fails I am going for TN Dell and wait for 1440p IPS with LG panel instead of crappy AUO.

I can't imagine someone accepting faulty product at this price, which should be flawless. People should respect their money.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So, yeah.....guess what happened to me? Bleed happened to me. Yeah, you heard that right. I reported to you a tiny strip on bleeding at the left edge.
> 
> Guess what? After few hours of gaming it became worse.
> 
> It was impossible to catch is on picture or camera from my phone oddly but when you play in dark content you SEE it very much as it does not fade no matter of angle.
> 
> This is the only picture that captures it. Do not look at corners and rest of screen as picture make everything SUPER worse than it is. Rest screen is great. But you can see the left edge bleed. I used yellow pen in Paint to show you how far it reaches in dark games.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simillar to my previous right corner- you can't not notice it. Especially in games when you look around you to check for enemies- it glows as hell at dark background. Funny thing is- it wasn't that bad when I turn on monitor at first and did some testing. It became like that about hour ago.
> 
> Btw, are you aware that bleed can be present even on TN panels ?
> 
> So yea, monitor is going back for another replacement or for refund in monday.
> 
> I stated before, I will live with any IPS glow no problem. *But I won't accept bleeding in 850 euro monitor.* No.
> 
> This monitor has perfect IPS glow in corners, something I could live with easly. I already did. But this bleeding was getting worse and worse and right now it is just that bad.
> 
> Call me picky, ok, but no bleeding, NO!!


Oh man, feel sorry for that. Seems as monitor heated up, material stretched and the bleed came more obvious. Try to turn it off for few hours to cool down and check if there is same amount of bleed. Looked like pretty good panel before, also on your "blanket" photos there was no bleed visible







What are you going to do now ? Another try ?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No, no, no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Take a look at my previous pictures to see how the rest of the screen really looks like. This picture was taken with camera to just show this bleeding on left which I marked with yellow line.
> 
> Rest of the screen is like in previous pictures. It has tiny amount of silverish glow in corners and rest is pure dark. There is nothing in the middle IRL.
> 
> However this left sided, marked blacklight bleeding is exactly as bad as you can here. But only this. Rest is just exagerated
> That is not realistic. That is acceping faulty products, jesus. It has fault. Bleeding IS NOT A FEATURE OF IPS! It is feature of bad panel and bad QC and bad company. Bleeding has NOTHING to do with IPS.
> EVERY dam panel that is being sold there by Asus should be perfect. So I pay- I demand. If I had patient and another 1440p monitor with me belive me I would return even 10 of them just to show Asus middle finger from at least one customer who know what he pays for.
> 
> I don't have neither this or time, so one more replacement if my supplier agrees and if that fails I am going for TN Dell and wait for 1440p IPS with LG panel instead of crappy AUO.
> 
> I can't imagine someone accepting faulty product at this price, which should be flawless. People should respect their money.


But what if Dell uses AUO panels too?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Oh man, feel sorry for that. Seems as monitor heated up, material stretched and the bleed came more obvious. Try to turn it off for few hours to cool down and check if there is same amount of bleed. Looked like pretty good panel before, also on your "blanket" photos there was no bleed visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do now ? Another try ?


Well it doesn't really matter if it heaten up and if it fades if I let it cool. It will heat up again in next day as I am that kind of person who plays many hours, especially in weekends where we can play with my wife (she is also gamer) about 12 hours per day









. So if that is because of heat- yea, well, there will be only more heat.

I will give it one last try if my supplier agrees. They have 2 more units in magazine it seems as I checked their site so I hope for fast replacement. If that fails- I am going for Dell TN.

I was playing 10 years on TNs and honestly, I had much better time with them than with this bleeding, glowing issues....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> But what if Dell uses AUO panels too?


If it has no bleeding and glow/dead pixels/dust I don't care about the rest. Never in my life I noticed color uniformity problems or pixel invertions problems with TNs so I will just play on it, instead of looking at bleeding places in games.

I am just a gamer man, my PC is for gaming, I don't care about photos crazy colors of IPS at price of bleeding.

I could laso wait for PG34 as it has LG panel but price is way beyond my imagination...







(


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just trying to be realistic that is all, does not look like there are many 100% PERFECT panels about, so you are going to be returning a lot of monitors if you are going to be trying to get 100% perfect, if that even exists. I cannot see how people returning 10's of monitors, would do anything other than push prices up somehow eventually.


The answer to your assumption is this - yes, there are


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> But what if Dell uses AUO panels too?


Sure they use, no one except AUO make 144Hz TN panels afaik... So it may have all IPS issues - glow + uniformity issues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well it doesn't really matter if it heaten up and if it fades if I let it cool. It will heat up again in next day as I am that kind of person who plays many hours, especially in weekends where we can play with my wife (she is also gamer) about 12 hours per day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if that is because of heat- yea, well, there will be only more heat.
> 
> I will give it one last try if my supplier agrees. They have 2 more units in magazine it seems as I checked their site so I hope for fast replacement. If that fails- I am going for Dell TN.
> 
> I was playing 10 years on TNs and honestly, I had much better time with them than with this bleeding, glowing issues....
> If it has no bleeding and glow/dead pixels/dust I don't care about the rest. Never in my life I noticed color uniformity problems or pixel invertions problems with TNs so I will just play on it, instead of looking at bleeding places in games.
> 
> I am just a gamer man, my PC is for gaming, I don't care about photos crazy colors of IPS at price of bleeding.
> 
> I could laso wait for PG34 as it has LG panel but price is way beyond my imagination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Sure I know it won't help, I just wanted to know if it is because of heating.

OMG, 12 of playing with wife, crazy... But wait if you have children... It will be over









Mine arrive tomorrow, so wish me a better luck. In any case, it's difference if you played on 24" TN panel, or this 27" AUO TN trash. At least I had no bleeding but I think I had a good luck with this. But remember, you will have pixel inversion with it, that's for sure. Only question how noticeable. I wouldn't recommend 144Hz TN panel but decision is yours.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The answer to your assumption is this - yes, there are


Mm they should all be like that.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure they use, no one except AUO make 144Hz TN panels afaik... So it may have all IPS issues - glow + uniformity issues
> Sure I know it won't help, I just wanted to know if it is because of heating.
> 
> OMG, 12 of playing with wife, crazy... But wait if you have children... It will be over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine arrive tomorrow, so wish me a better luck. In any case, it's difference if you played on 24" TN panel, or this 27" AUO TN trash. At least I had no bleeding but I think I had a good luck with this. But remember, you will have pixel inversion with it, that's for sure. Only question how noticeable. I wouldn't recommend 144Hz TN panel but decision is yours.


Well, we are still young so many years till we decide for child.

I wish you best luck man. Just don't give yourself to first impression. Turn it on, test what you can and go play games. When night comes turn everything off, launch darkest game you can (I recommend Dark Souls and Thief) and then check for glow an bleeding. Give it full day of testing while playing dark games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The answer to your assumption is this - yes, there are


Yup, that is what I pay for.


----------



## Dawidowski

Try game with the screen like couple days before RMA it, see if it gets better or worse. Also I can never really play on brightness 35... its way to dark. 45-50 is where I land on at most and ive noticed my glows are there but not as much as day 1-3.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> Guys,new monitor from Acer in response to this - http://www.custompcreview.com/news/acer-introduces-165hz-predator-xb271hu-g-sync-gaming-monitor/26737/
> 
> What do you think ?


I honestly can't even consider that monitor due to the ugly stand (specifically the red pieces). Once again, it looks more of a toy (not nearly as bad as the original however) in comparison to the ASUS PG279Q.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, we are still young so many years till we decide for child.
> 
> I wish you best luck man. Just don't give yourself to first impression. Turn it on, test what you can and go play games. When night comes turn everything off, launch darkest game you can (I recommend Dark Souls and Thief) and then check for glow an bleeding. Give it full day of testing while playing dark games.
> Yup, that is what I pay for.


How old are you if I may ask ? You know, time is relative







Better sooner than later imo...

Bet I will test. No mercy with them both. With my obsession for quality they will have hard time







Will report asap...


----------



## Celestial

Ok ok ok the monitor looks amazing and all but... WHEN IS IT AVAILABLE IN THE US! I want to buy it now, as I am getting a new PC next week and want a new monitor for it. Anyone know?


----------



## Techenthused73

You can buy it on Amazon.com A few days ago you could pre-order. Now it is currently unavailable. Can get an auto notify.


----------



## Sgtstinker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celestial*
> 
> Ok ok ok the monitor looks amazing and all but... WHEN IS IT AVAILABLE IN THE US! I want to buy it now, as I am getting a new PC next week and want a new monitor for it. Anyone know?


There was a pre order for it on Amazon just a few days ago. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017EVR2VM


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celestial*
> 
> Ok ok ok the monitor looks amazing and all but... WHEN IS IT AVAILABLE IN THE US! I want to buy it now, as I am getting a new PC next week and want a new monitor for it. Anyone know?


Mid of November


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Try game with the screen like couple days before RMA it, see if it gets better or worse. Also I can never really play on brightness 35... its way to dark. 45-50 is where I land on at most and ive noticed my glows are there but not as much as day 1-3.


It can get worse or better but it won't fade. BKB won't fix it self. It is panel fault. To fix it you would have to fix panel which if of course no go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celestial*
> 
> Ok ok ok the monitor looks amazing and all but... WHEN IS IT AVAILABLE IN THE US! I want to buy it now, as I am getting a new PC next week and want a new monitor for it. Anyone know?


Where exactly it looks amazing? Design is great, I agree but did you actually follow this thread? QC is not better than Acer XB was and units are mostly faulty, be it extensive glow, BKB, yellow glow or worse scenarios like dead pixles or dust or even faulty chasis.

Try to cool your head befire you will ppurchase it or you will be very very dissapointed.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It can get worse or better but it won't fade. BKB won't fix it self. It is panel fault. To fix it you would have to fix panel which if of course no go.
> Where exactly it looks amazing? Design is great, I agree but did you actually follow this thread? QC is not better than Acer XB was and units are mostly faulty, be it extensive glow, BKB, yellow glow or worse scenarios like dead pixles or dust or even faulty chasis.
> 
> Try to cool your head befire you will ppurchase it or you will be very very dissapointed.


Well he might get very lucky and score a good one on the first try. There may be a lot of bad units but not all 100% of them are bad.


----------



## Falkentyne

He would have to disassemble and debezel the panel (as if he were going to dematte like Vega does) and then reassemble the panel.
That would be the only way.

Also, how do we know this is being caused by Panel itself (AUO's fault) or by BEZEL (Acer/Asus' fault?)

How do you find which?

Also not all 27" TN panels are trash.
remember Benq XL2720Z is 27" too. But it's 1080p TN..



That's my XL2720Z


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> He would have to disassemble and debezel the panel (as if he were going to dematte like Vega does) and then reassemble the panel.
> That would be the only way.
> 
> Also, how do we know this is being caused by Panel itself (AUO's fault) or by BEZEL (Acer/Asus' fault?)
> 
> How do you find which?
> 
> Also not all 27" TN panels are trash.
> remember Benq XL2720Z is 27" too. But it's 1080p TN..
> 
> 
> 
> That's my XL2720Z


Yup.

I expected IPS glow in corners- no way to avoid that. This one has minimum in 3 corner, silverish glow- very good, hard to notice in game, easy to forget even in dark game. However bleed at the edge of my left eye is impossible to not notice.

Bleeding area has 8,5 cm lenght (left edge of screen) and reach to about 4-4,5 cm deep to screen. So it is impossible not to notice in dark scenes.

I have just sent my supplier email with camera pictures and request for another (last!) replacement.

Now, if that fails, I am going to hold money and try new Acer XB (only once!) and if that fails I am going for TN. I have enough of this bleeding crap on screen. I wanna sit in front of my screen and soak into game for god sake.

Your TN btw looks superb compare to my IPS in terms of blackness.


----------



## Ryzone

Well I just got home and had to catch up on 46 post lol. Damn Benny I really thought this was a winner, that bleed sucks.







My happiness went from 100-0 as I kept reading haha. All in all these IPS gaming screens are just not ready in quality >.< What number RMA are you on now?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well I just got home and had to catch up on 46 post lol. Damn Benny I really thought this was a winner, that bleed sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My happiness went from 100-0 as I kept reading haha. All in all these IPS gaming screens are just not ready in quality >.< What number RMA are you on now?


I also thought that was winner. But bleed revealed itself after few hours of gaming and now it just glows there in dark content.

Well, tomorrow my supplier will read email and answer it so if I get another replacement that'd be third PG. But this will be last, I won't play more lottery. If third one won't be good I am giving up on Asus. This is just riddiculous...

Asus seems to think that I am idiot and I will not recognize faulty monitor and just say "must be IPS feature!"









My adivce to future PG buyers (lol)- don't accept ANY AMOUNT of bleeding spots in your monitor. At first they seem small but after few hours/days/weeks they may become larger just like my bleeding spot did.

Pure IPS glow or return- no compromises.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just trying to be realistic that is all, does not look like there are many 100% PERFECT panels about, so you are going to be returning a lot of monitors if you are going to be trying to get 100% perfect, if that even exists. I cannot see how people returning 10's of monitors, would do anything other than push prices up somehow eventually.


So if you ran a company and a significant percentage of your customers were returning a faulty product, ranting and raving to anyone who would listen about how bad it was, which had the knock-on effect of negatively impacting further sale of your already very costly product, your response would be to MAKE IT MORE EXPENSIVE? You haven't really thought this through have you??


----------



## Falkentyne

I just took another picture in Standard mode (Brightness 20, Contrast 43, blur reduction=off, 120hz) and tried to put the camera lens more towards where my face would be. You can see the start of the gamma shift making the edges look like they have some bleed but that's not bleed. And Eye separation is larger than the tiny lens, also, so the camera exaggerates it slightly but that's as close to realistic as I can get it.



I'll say this directly:
This Benq is FAR better than the two Asus VG248QE's I have.
The first isn't quite so bad (but it does have one stuck subpixel although it didn't originally at new), but it developed a...ahem...strange "burn in" type afterimage that seems to be the same distance (roughly) in size from the edge of the bezel to the panel (which doesn't make sense as that monitor has been powered off, but plugged in for over a year). The second VG248QE (a few months newer) doesn't have that but the black levels and uniformity are MUCH worse on it. Much worse (although no stuck pixels).

The Benq looks like a $5,000 screen compared to the VG248QE's. Just so much more uniform and deeper blacks from it...(or at least even at brightness 50 it isn't so washed out, it's still TN so not much you can do about the 1000:1 contrast ratio).

(no, not taking pictures of the VG248...if I did you might decide to keep your PG279Q...seriously).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I just took another picture in Standard mode (Brightness 20, Contrast 43, blur reduction=off, 120hz) and tried to put the camera lens more towards where my face would be. You can see the start of the gamma shift making the edges look like they have some bleed but that's not bleed. And Eye separation is larger than the tiny lens, also, so the camera exaggerates it slightly but that's as close to realistic as I can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this directly:
> This Benq is FAR better than the two Asus VG248QE's I have.
> The first isn't quite so bad (but it does have one stuck subpixel although it didn't originally at new), but it developed a...ahem...strange "burn in" type afterimage that seems to be the same distance (roughly) in size from the edge of the bezel to the panel (which doesn't make sense as that monitor has been powered off, but plugged in for over a year). The second VG248QE (a few months newer) doesn't have that but the black levels and uniformity are MUCH worse on it. Much worse (although no stuck pixels).
> 
> The Benq looks like a $5,000 screen compared to the VG248QE's. Just so much more uniform and deeper blacks from it...(or at least even at brightness 50 it isn't so washed out, it's still TN so not much you can do about the 1000:1 contrast ratio).
> 
> (no, not taking pictures of the VG248...if I did you might decide to keep your PG279Q...seriously).


Gotta agree with you on BenQ monitors, they seem to have really great quality control. The 2730Z I briefly had was pretty much spot on perfect with no defective pixels or foreign particles under the screen coating. Plus the back light bleed was practically non existent!


----------



## Falkentyne

That matte coating though......How could you not dematte that gem of a monitor......I could imagine it would look just as good as an IPS if dematted...I do understand (And vega did mention this) that you have to take EXTRA care with dealing with a dematte'd screen, but still...

BTW why did you get rid of it?


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I just took another picture in Standard mode (Brightness 20, Contrast 43, blur reduction=off, 120hz) and tried to put the camera lens more towards where my face would be. You can see the start of the gamma shift making the edges look like they have some bleed but that's not bleed. And Eye separation is larger than the tiny lens, also, so the camera exaggerates it slightly but that's as close to realistic as I can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this directly:
> This Benq is FAR better than the two Asus VG248QE's I have.
> The first isn't quite so bad (but it does have one stuck subpixel although it didn't originally at new), but it developed a...ahem...strange "burn in" type afterimage that seems to be the same distance (roughly) in size from the edge of the bezel to the panel (which doesn't make sense as that monitor has been powered off, but plugged in for over a year). The second VG248QE (a few months newer) doesn't have that but the black levels and uniformity are MUCH worse on it. Much worse (although no stuck pixels).
> 
> The Benq looks like a $5,000 screen compared to the VG248QE's. Just so much more uniform and deeper blacks from it...(or at least even at brightness 50 it isn't so washed out, it's still TN so not much you can do about the 1000:1 contrast ratio).
> 
> (no, not taking pictures of the VG248...if I did you might decide to keep your PG279Q...seriously).


I've had BenQ XL2430T, XL2720Z, RL2755HM, ASUS VG248QE, EIZO FG2421, ACER 270HU, ASUS PG278Q and out of all of them BenQ had the best QC imo.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That matte coating though......How could you not dematte that gem of a monitor......I could imagine it would look just as good as an IPS if dematted...I do understand (And vega did mention this) that you have to take EXTRA care with dealing with a dematte'd screen, but still...
> 
> BTW why did you get rid of it?


I was looking at some additional 1440p options to compliment my Acer as a secondary screen. What I found stupid was the pricing of 27 inch 1440p 60Hz displays that run for almost the same price as a 2730Z at around the $500 price point....So I figured why not just buy a 2730Z as a secondary screen? That way, should I ever switch to AMD I will have myself a 1440p 144Hz Freesync display to use as well and will simply make the BenQ my main and my Acer my secondary and vice versa. I have absolutely no experience when it comes to the dematte process so there was no way I was going to risk it on such an expensive monitor haha. I have a buddy who was willing to buy the monitor off of me for the same price I paid for it if I ended up not liking it enough it so long as I could guarantee him a problem free monitor and save him the trouble of playing the panel lottery. Ended up selling it to him and he's been extremely happy with it despite being an nvidia user.


----------



## misiak

So, here we go guys. Which one do you think is better ?







Don't have time for them now, so I will test later. Wish me a luck...


----------



## Darylrese

Sorry to see you got another faulty one Benny89. Gutted for you mate but same old story with both of mine. The glow / BLB was just unacceptable. Hated it and not prepared to spend £750 on it in this state.

I am either going to order the DELL today or the Acer x34 (uses a LG Panel) but even that i've seen issues reported with glow / blb.

Running my BENQ 2420T now, i'm not unhappy with it, i just miss the goodies like 1440p and G-Sync. Here is where the DELL comes in. It has all that and in the owners thread, only 1 person had a faulty one and it due to pixel inversion and a thunderbug got inside the screen.

This thread is riddled with faults and then the odd person who doesnt follow comes in and throws in a comment about how awsome it is and they have a pre order. If they bothered to read though, they might realise you have as much chance as winning this lottery as you do the real lottery. Its virtually non existant.

TN is not bad in my eyes. Atleast you don't get glow etc and viewing angles are no issue for me as i sit directly in front of it. Its half the price of the x34 and would probably buy me some time until the technology really develops and we have monitors with OLED or better IPS Panels.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> So if you ran a company and a significant percentage of your customers were returning a faulty product, ranting and raving to anyone who would listen about how bad it was, which had the knock-on effect of negatively impacting further sale of your already very costly product, your response would be to MAKE IT MORE EXPENSIVE? You haven't really thought this through have you??


No that is not what I meant, but surely shops taking a huge amount of returns is going to have a knock on effect, otherwise they are going to be losing money overall on the product. But with these screens the profit margin is probably so high that they can afford a few returns and still make a profit. For example does 144hz Gsync IPS really cost much more to make than a normal 1440p 60hz IPS? Not really except for the Gsync licensing, certainly not double the price of some 27" 1440p 60hz screens you can get for £360 vs £720.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So, here we go guys. Which one do you think is better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have time for them now, so I will test later. Wish me a luck...


Gl man, i hope you will find 1 keeper from those 2. Although I personally woulda waited for acer 271 and then decided between 279/271. but lets hope Lord GabeN has mercy with you and blessed those monitors before they got shipped to you.


----------



## Ryzone

Does the PG279Q still have that increase power draw issue when using it at 120Hz or higher?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Gl man, i hope you will find 1 keeper from those 2. Although I personally woulda waited for acer 271 and then decided between 279/271. but lets hope Lord GabeN has mercy with you and blessed those monitors before they got shipped to you.


Thanks dude, can't wait till test them. Which one to open first ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Does the PG279Q still have that increase power draw issue when using it at 120Hz or higher?


I can check with wattmeter. Follow me later...


----------



## cstkl1

Off note remark
Pcper did a study showing high refresh rate higher gpu idle voltage.

Most of us knew this after owning a gsync monitor for a year.
So obviously pcper
1. Doesnt game on a gsync 144hz monitor cause if they did they would have noticed it.
2. Really never read forums on the issues most ppl face with gsync with how many times nvidia broke the drivers. N refixed etc. current drivers still broken in certain certain scenarios.
3.issue of settings change between enabling/disabling gsync with global vsync n no scaling on gpu to overide programs.

Just saying. Will definately get this when its out end of the month here.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks dude, can't wait till test them. Which one to open first ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can check with wattmeter. Follow me later...


kk followed. All I'm worried about is if my 980 ti's will sound like a vacuum while sitting at the desktop / web browsing at 144Hz. Here's a line graph below. Test was done by PCper Second thought actually that's like double the power for just sitting at desktop. Power bill will def go up with the PG279Q.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> kk followed. All I'm worried about is if my 980 ti's will sound like a vacuum while sitting at the desktop / web browsing at 144Hz. Here's a line graph below. Test was done by PCper


It wont
Set gsync fullscreen only. In desktop 120hz
In games nvp global highes refreshrate.

Ure good.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> kk followed. All I'm worried about is if my 980 ti's will sound like a vacuum while sitting at the desktop / web browsing at 144Hz. Here's a line graph below. Test was done by PCper Second thought actually that's like double the power for just sitting at desktop. Power bill will def go up with the PG279Q.


Thats weird, why does it do that? Is that idle power draw? Almost double idle power draw at 144 vs 120hz ?! Is that because the Nvidia card is not working at proper idle clocks?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thats weird, why does it do that? Is that idle power draw? Almost double idle power draw at 144 vs 120hz ?! Is that because the Nvidia card is not working at proper idle clocks?


Yeah dude its double power draw at just idle. Its actually pretty insane... They tested this on the MG279Q with the same hardware 980 Ti and it was good no increased power draw. It's got to be the new gsync module or something exclusive to the PG279Q.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> kk followed. All I'm worried about is if my 980 ti's will sound like a vacuum while sitting at the desktop / web browsing at 144Hz. Here's a line graph below. Test was done by PCper


Man, hope this is not the truth. On TN swift I had my clocks down on 120Hz so it does not draw no more than standard. This graph may indicate that on 120Hz card doesn't downclock for some reason, didn't have they connected another monitor? This could means also driver issues. Hard to say...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> It wont
> Set gsync fullscreen only. In desktop 120hz
> In games nvp global highes refreshrate.
> 
> Ure good.


Well if I wind up buying the PG279Q I'll have to ask you for some instructions on how to do that. Although I'm sure I can eventually figure it out.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thats weird, why does it do that? Is that idle power draw? Almost double idle power draw at 144 vs 120hz ?! Is that because the Nvidia card is not working at proper idle clocks?


144Hz is normal, it's because pixel clock is too high at 144Hz therefore GPU needs more power to draw at this refresh rate. But at 120Hz should downclock as cstk1 said. Anyway, I will check with power meter..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well if I wind up buying the PG279Q I'll have to ask you for some instructions on how to do that. Although I'm sure I can eventually figure it out.


It's easy, you just set up your refresh rate at 120hz with button on a monitor. And in NVidia control panel in Manage 3D setting set your frequency to 144Hz. So any type 3D app is detected, it switch rate to 144Hz.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Off note remark
> Pcper did a study showing high refresh rate higher gpu idle voltage.
> 
> Most of us knew this after owning a gsync monitor for a year.
> So obviously pcper
> 1. Doesnt game on a gsync 144hz monitor cause if they did they would have noticed it.
> 2. Really never read forums on the issues most ppl face with gsync with how many times nvidia broke the drivers. N refixed etc. current drivers still broken in certain certain scenarios.
> 3.issue of settings change between enabling/disabling gsync with global vsync n no scaling on gpu to overide programs.
> 
> Just saying. Will definately get this when its out end of the month here.


Ah ok, so I shouldn't really be worried then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 144Hz is normal, it's because pixel clock is too high at 144Hz therefore GPU needs more power to draw at this refresh rate. But at 120Hz should downclock as cstk1 said. Anyway, I will check with power meter..


Yeah I'll just do what cstkl1 said, and set desktop to 120Hz, because they do say it starts to ramp up when you go higher than 120Hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ah ok, so I shouldn't really be worried then.
> Yeah I'll just do what cstkl1 said, and set desktop to 120Hz, because they do say it starts to ramp up when you go higher than 120Hz.


Yes, that's pretty normal. It's controlled by NVidia drivers. In the past drivers did not raise clocks even at 144Hz but there were some issues as there was not enough power to drive so they've implemented this feature. Well, I don't like it but what can we do


----------



## Searchofsub

I just did this on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's easy, you just set up your refresh rate at 120hz with button on a monitor. And in NVidia control panel in Manage 3D setting set your frequency to 144Hz. So any type 3D app is detected, it switch rate to 144Hz.


I just did this on my pg278q and it's running games so much smoother with gtx 980strix. That's why you gotta keep reading these forums you never know what you'll catch!


----------



## Nicholars

Will amazon ever get this monitor argh, I hope they get it on the 11th, with a monitor like this, which is definately likely to have deal braking problems, I really want to purchase from somewhere I know will not give me grief about returning, which AFAIK is only Amazon, are scan any good for returns?


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, that's pretty normal. It's controlled by NVidia drivers. In the past drivers did not raise clocks even at 144Hz but there were some issues as there was not enough power to drive so they've implemented this feature. Well, I don't like it but what can we do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So, here we go guys. Which one do you think is better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have time for them now, so I will test later. Wish me a luck...


will wait for your impressions!


----------



## Darylrese

Good luck man.

I've just ordered the Dell. I have decided spending less than half of the x34 and avoiding problems like IPS glow is the way to go for me. Still has all the other goodies like 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync

Will let you all know how it turns out and my thoughts on picture quality vs the PG279Q i had.


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I've just ordered the Dell
> Will let you all know how it turns out and my thoughts on picture quality vs the PG279Q i had.


Did you have any problems returning yours to scan uk with glow?
Just wondering as my bro has sent his back and has yet to hear if its been accepted.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Good luck man.
> 
> I've just ordered the Dell. I have decided spending less than half of the x34 and avoiding problems like IPS glow is the way to go for me. Still has all the other goodies like 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync
> 
> Will let you all know how it turns out and my thoughts on picture quality vs the PG279Q i had.


Please let us know how the dell turns, I just noticed it dropped $100 very tempting


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Good luck man.
> 
> I've just ordered the Dell. I have decided spending less than half of the x34 and avoiding problems like IPS glow is the way to go for me. Still has all the other goodies like 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync
> 
> Will let you all know how it turns out and my thoughts on picture quality vs the PG279Q i had.


Alright cool, keep us posted


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Good luck man.
> 
> I've just ordered the Dell. I have decided spending less than half of the x34 and avoiding problems like IPS glow is the way to go for me. Still has all the other goodies like 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync
> 
> Will let you all know how it turns out and my thoughts on picture quality vs the PG279Q i had.


Please do mate! I just received mail from my supplier- they will send me another replacement of PG. This is my last shot. And if that is faulty and your review on Dell is good, I am also going for Dell.


----------



## Dawidowski

Theres no Dell sold in any stores in scandinavia yet, so hopefully when it gets released and I dont have my PG anymore, I might get it.
Acer and Asus... why u so bad :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I just did this on
> I just did this on my pg278q and it's running games so much smoother with gtx 980strix. That's why you gotta keep reading these forums you never know what you'll catch!


What did you do? How this can make your games run smoother ?







This is only to not have your clocks high in desktop to save power and reduce heat. In games, G-sync controls frequency of monitor....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Will amazon ever get this monitor argh, I hope they get it on the 11th, with a monitor like this, which is definately likely to have deal braking problems, I really want to purchase from somewhere I know will not give me grief about returning, which AFAIK is only Amazon, are scan any good for returns?


Don't know how it is in US but in EU you can buy literally from any online shop and they must accept returns within 14 days without asking a reason and provide full refund.


----------



## IronSights

Hi, long time lurker here. I've been anticipating the release of the 279 but after reading about all the QC issues, I've been having second thoughts.

Is IPS really necessary for someone who only views their monitor straight on? Even though I'm not a pro gamer by any stretch, I don't do any kind of image/video work either and the BLB and IPS glow I've seen in pics and vids doesn't inspire confidence. I'm also not keen on my lottery chances.

For the price of the 279, I could get a 278 and two 250GB Samsung 850 EVOs, but I also don't want to make a rash decision based on what's essentially the first batch of screens. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thats weird, why does it do that? Is that idle power draw? Almost double idle power draw at 144 vs 120hz ?! Is that because the Nvidia card is not working at proper idle clocks?


Yes, card is panicing of high refresh and will go to next power level even when idling.

I recommend using *Multi Display Power Saver* that comes with free utility Nvidia Inspector. There you can manually select load level at which card will switch power states.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronSights*
> 
> Hi, long time lurker here. I've been anticipating the release of the 279 but after reading about all the QC issues, I've been having second thoughts.
> 
> Is IPS really necessary for someone who only views their monitor straight on? Even though I'm not a pro gamer by any stretch, I don't do any kind of image/video work either and the BLB and IPS glow I've seen in pics and vids doesn't inspire confidence. I'm also not keen on my lottery chances.
> 
> For the price of the 279, I could get a 278 and two 250GB Samsung 850 EVOs, but I also don't want to make a rash decision based on what's essentially the first batch of screens. Any advice would be appreciated.


Simple answer is, yes, it is! Even more if you are not pro gamer. Someone just posted some screens of new Dell, and it looks like this. In my opinion, that uniformity is tragic. Half of the screen is yellow, no thanks. PG278 I had was better. But he seems to be fine with it. So you need to make a choice... Either this or some glow... If you don't play dark games in majority, then I'm for IPS all the way...



P.s. even you look straight on monitor you will see it like this. And only a little movement from your ideal position make it even worse. You may find yourself to still looking for ideal position but there isn't any. It's kinda annoying.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What did you do? How this can make your games run smoother ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only to not have your clocks high in desktop to save power and reduce heat. In games, G-sync controls frequency of monitor....
> Don't know how it is in US but in EU you can buy literally from any online shop and they must accept returns within 14 days without asking a reason and provide full refund.


well I set the desktop refresh rate to 60hz and ran games in full screen mode ONLY (from windowed AND full screen mode) and had 144hz run only in games and games seemed to run smoother. Also realized I was running games without the fan running on my gtx980 and turned the fan up. Now games seem to run smooth


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That matte coating though......How could you not dematte that gem of a monitor......I could imagine it would look just as good as an IPS if dematted...I do understand (And vega did mention this) that you have to take EXTRA care with dealing with a dematte'd screen, but still...
> 
> BTW why did you get rid of it?


While this wasn't directed at me, my XL2730Z has a matte screen and I purposefully bought it for that very reason. I upgraded from a gorgeous Samsung 1080p 23" TN panel. Its glossy screen was stunning to look at, and required no calibration. But I literally could not game during the summer time. I could crank the brightness to 80% (too much for extended gaming sessions) and block out as much light as I could without becoming a hermit locked away in a dark room playing video games, but it would still be almost unplayable. So while a matte screen looks worse, with a granulation that takes away from the image, it's far more practical for anyone that enjoys sunshine and natural light. I love gaming and sitting at my computer, but I also love feeling the sun on my skin. A matte panel is the best compromise. I can still game and I can still do it with sunshine lightening my room, but with the sacrifice of image sharpness and depth.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muleman*
> 
> Did you have any problems returning yours to scan uk with glow?
> Just wondering as my bro has sent his back and has yet to hear if its been accepted.


The one i had from SCAN had dead pixels and i was within the DSR 14 day period.

The glow issues i sent back to OCUK and they refunded me within 2 days no questions asked.


----------



## Muleman

Cool. Could be a fight.... (_flexes muscles_)


----------



## IronSights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Simple answer is, yes, it is! Even more if you are not pro gamer. Someone just posted some screens of new Dell, and it looks like this. In my opinion, that uniformity is tragic. Half of the screen is yellow, no thanks. PG278 I had was better. But he seems to be fine with it. So you need to make a choice... Either this or some glow... If you don't play dark games in majority, then I'm for IPS all the way...
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. even you look straight on monitor you will see it like this. And only a little movement from your ideal position make it even worse. You may find yourself to still looking for ideal position but there isn't any. It's kinda annoying.


Hmm. Well I play a fair mix of games, none of them are particularly dark throughout so I suppose I could deal with some glow. I suppose it's inevitable but hopefully it's not crazy bad. I've had a TN panel since 2008 and I also lean back a lot. Maybe I've just gotten used to colour shifting to notice it any more hehe.

But thanks, I'll keep all that in mind. It's only out in my country in December so I'll do more research.


----------



## ReFFrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecmg*
> 
> Yes, card is panicing of high refresh and will go to next power level even when idling.
> 
> I recommend using *Multi Display Power Saver* that comes with free utility Nvidia Inspector. There you can manually select load level at which card will switch power states.


Thanks for the advise! Really very useful application. Just tested with my GTX 980 Ti and works just fine - full control over GPU power state modes.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> While this wasn't directed at me, my XL2730Z has a matte screen and I purposefully bought it for that very reason. I upgraded from a gorgeous Samsung 1080p 23" TN panel. Its glossy screen was stunning to look at, and required no calibration. But I literally could not game during the summer time. I could crank the brightness to 80% (too much for extended gaming sessions) and block out as much light as I could without becoming a hermit locked away in a dark room playing video games, but it would still be almost unplayable. So while a matte screen looks worse, with a granulation that takes away from the image, it's far more practical for anyone that enjoys sunshine and natural light. I love gaming and sitting at my computer, but I also love feeling the sun on my skin. A matte panel is the best compromise. I can still game and I can still do it with sunshine lightening my room, but with the sacrifice of image sharpness and depth.


Let me guess, Samsung 23A700D? That's the 120hz glossy TN panel I had from them, and I really do think the colors rivaled all the IPS screens I've seen. Probably because it was a small enough display to avoid any crazy color shift, 8bit panel + no matte coating made for a damn nice display. While I literally can't play without GSYNC anymore, so used to seeing no screen tears / stutters / temporal jitters... I still miss that damn Samsung.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Let me guess, Samsung 23A700D? That's the 120hz glossy TN panel I had from them, and I really do think the colors rivaled all the IPS screens I've seen. Probably because it was a small enough display to avoid any crazy color shift, 8bit panel + no matte coating made for a damn nice display. While I literally can't play without GSYNC anymore, so used to seeing no screen tears / stutters / temporal jitters... I still miss that damn Samsung.


Yep, that's the one.







Phenomenal screen that I genuinely miss. I tried calibrating it one day, but there was nothing I could do to improve it. Colour shift was obviously present, but it was such a small screen that it didn't matter. Uniformity was the best I've seen on a TN. I think if it came with Freesync/G-Sync, was 1440p, and had an adjustable stand, I'd put up with the reflections, or I'd partition off time where the sun wasn't shining to play games, or I'd find a specialised blind that let the benefits of natural sunlight in, but without the intense light.

edit: Also, every few months a blue stuck pixel would appear. What I did to fix it would never work on these "fancy" monitors. I'd push my thumb push gently on the screen and they'd disappear. Sometimes they'd pop out elsewhere, but after a minute of fiddling I would be good for another few months. It was actually quite a fun and satisfying experience. Ha!


----------



## misiak

So guys, short summary after initial testing of PG279Q. I'm not that impressed. First I've instantly noticed (even few review stated this) the top 1/3 is obviously darker then rest. It reminds me what I had on TN panel, this gama gradient on the top. Looks a bit strange it you browse this forum and top comments are darker then rest. It's not so bad as with TN but obviously it is here! At least uniformity on sides is good. I was not used to this with IPS.

I did not find any dead pixels or dust though.

But, there is glow in 3 corners - yellowish one. Top left is perfect, the rest poor. I think it's yellow because of BLB. Here I took a screenshot from a video. Brightness on default settings (80).

So I think I will give chance also to Acer. I'm curious especially for this uniformity issue.


----------



## Me Boosta

Have you tried lowering the Brightness and Contrast to TFT's recommended settings? Imo, you've got much less bleed and glow than 90% of people in this thread, considering that that brightness is at 80. Try reducing the brightness and see how the bleed is.


----------



## Ryzone

Well Amazon updated their page today. It has an actual picture of the monitor now yay lol LINK


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So guys, short summary after initial testing of PG279Q. I'm not that impressed. First I've instantly noticed (even few review stated this) the top 1/3 is obviously darker then rest. It reminds me what I had on TN panel, this gama gradient on the top. Looks a bit strange it you browse this forum and top comments are darker then rest. It's not so bad as with TN but obviously it is here! At least uniformity on sides is good. I was not used to this with IPS.
> 
> I did not find any dead pixels or dust though.
> 
> But, there is glow in 3 corners - yellowish one. Top left is perfect, the rest poor. I think it's yellow because of BLB. Here I took a screenshot from a video. Brightness on default settings (80).
> 
> So I think I will give chance also to Acer. I'm curious especially for this uniformity issue.


It looks like yellowish to me. You left corner is simmilar to mine right on my first PG, same for top right. At least that is what I can tell from picture. My current PG has whiteish glow in every corner.

If there is yellowish glow in corner- return, that is faulty panel. It should be whiteish/silverish glow as you move head to extreme angles and only a little bit blueish on left side.

Anything yellow is bad. My all corners generate slight, small whiteish glow with little bit of blue on left side. But yellow is BLB. My BLB strip ( that is the reason that I send this one back) also is yellowish.

To summary: silverish/whiteish and little blueish- IPS glow. Yellowish/goldish is BLB. I can confirm this at least with this panel on 100% after having two of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Have you tried lowering the Brightness and Contrast to TFT's recommended settings? Imo, you've got much less bleed and glow than 90% of people in this thread, considering that that brightness is at 80. Try reducing the brightness and see how the bleed is.


Bleed has nothing to do with Brightness. It is damaged panel that cause bleeding, mechanical isssue. I tested my both PG from 10-100 brightness and it reduces ONLY IPS glow. Bleeding won't be reduced. Better- the darker you make the screen, the more you will notice bleeding.

Besides it does not matter if he has less bleed or more- bleed is no acceptable as it is fault. IPS glow on other hand is something unavoidable and only user can decide if his is good or too much for him.


----------



## Ziver

I had PG278Q. It died after 9 month and Asus gave my money back. Actualy i wanna buy PG279Q but after read all of this problem , i feel nauseous. I'm thinking to get BenQ XL2730Z. I know it have Freesync but better price ( Almost 320$ cheaper) and better quality. Who know maybe later i will use AMD card









And Benny89 thanks all of this test


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Have you tried lowering the Brightness and Contrast to TFT's recommended settings? Imo, you've got much less bleed and glow than 90% of people in this thread, considering that that brightness is at 80. Try reducing the brightness and see how the bleed is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It looks like yellowish to me. You left corner is simmilar to mine right on my first PG, same for top right. At least that is what I can tell from picture. My current PG has whiteish glow in every corner.
> 
> If there is yellowish glow in corner- return, that is faulty panel. It should be whiteish/silverish glow as you move head to extreme angles and only a little bit blueish on left side.
> 
> Anything yellow is bad. My all corners generate slight, small whiteish glow with little bit of blue on left side. But yellow is BLB. My BLB strip ( that is the reason that I send this one back) also is yellowish.
> 
> To summary: silverish/whiteish and little blueish- IPS glow. Yellowish/goldish is BLB. I can confirm this at least with this panel on 100% after having two of them.
> Bleed has nothing to do with Brightness. It is damaged panel that cause bleeding, mechanical isssue. I tested my both PG from 10-100 brightness and it reduces ONLY IPS glow. Bleeding won't be reduced. Better- the darker you make the screen, the more you will notice bleeding.
> 
> Besides it does not matter if he has less bleed or more- bleed is no acceptable as it is fault. IPS glow on other hand is something unavoidable and only user can decide if his is good or too much for him.


Beny is right. Anything yellowish is just BLB and this asus had it in 3 corners. Brightness has no effect on this. And more you look on a black screen, the more prminent it is.

After deeper look ar a sceeen I have found out tha it has no dead/stuck pixels butit has tiny like one pixels spots of dirt. Very hard to notice though.

Neverheless I opened XB270HU, I had lights on and was impressed at the first side. Uniformity much better than asus, especialy top is not darker and gama is better as well. Factory calibration sas pretty good and close to gama 2.2. Asus seemed like 2.0 - 2.1. Did not play much but Acer wins here. In day the image is perfect.

I switch off lights and 3 corners fro 4 are absolutely great. But guess which corner is yellowish? Right, damn bottom right corner. There is small ammount of bleed and it makes this. Otherwise this screen would be perfectly acceptable. I found one stuck pixel which shimes green on black but almost imposible to find. There is same dirt or what as with asus. I will do more tests later but now I'm going to grt some beer


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Beny is right. Anything yellowish is just BLB and this asus had it in 3 corners. Brightness has no effect on this. And more you look on a black screen, the more prminent it is.
> 
> After deeper look ar a sceeen I have found out tha it has no dead/stuck pixels butit has tiny like one pixels spots of dirt. Very hard to notice though.
> 
> Neverheless I opened XB270HU, I had lights on and was impressed at the first side. Uniformity much better than asus, especialy top is not darker and gama is better as well. Factory calibration sas pretty good and close to gama 2.2. Asus seemed like 2.0 - 2.1. Did not play much but Acer wins here. In day the image is perfect.
> 
> I switch off lights and 3 corners fro 4 are absolutely great. But guess which corner is yellowish? Right, damn bottom right corner. There is small ammount of bleed and it makes this. Otherwise this screen would be perfectly acceptable. I found one stuck pixel which shimes green on black but almost imposible to find. There is same dirt or what as with asus. I will do more tests later but now I'm going to grt some beer


LOL, I started to read about your XB and was like "Yay, we have keeper" and then BUM! bottom right corner strikes again!! Yay!

Sorry mate, I know your pain. My supplier just sent me email saying that they need to order new batch so I don't know when I will get my replacement, but I don't have anything to lose as new Acer XB is not out yet so there is no other alternative to this one.

Have a nice beer.

*To all other people and potential buyers-

Don't belive that yellow glow in corners can't be avoided or it is IPS feature. That is BS, I confirm at 100%. My first PG replacement have ALL corners with little pure silverish/whiteish glow with little bit blue on left side. There is no slight amount of yellow in corners. It is same as TFT central reviewed unit. If not for bleeding that I have on left edge- that would be same perfect screen as TFT one received.

AND THAT IS HOW YOUR PG SHOULD LOOK LIKE. Any glow in corners- only silver/blueish.



I confirm that mine looks like that except it has bleed at left edge and only that is why it is going for another replacement.

Anything yellow is bad assembled panel and is coused by damaged made to panel and Backlight Bleeding. Also backlight bleeding is always pale yellowish/goldish light.

Next thing- This monitor has right to only have glow in corners when looking at centre (IPS glow) any glow at edges of screen, be it left, right top or bottom is bleed and should not be there.

And anyone who tells you that yellow glow is normal in this IPS screens (AUO IPS panels)- tells you BS.*


----------



## x2601

Yeeeah, this is looking like my adventures with the XH270HU all over again. I'll give the PG279Q a shot, but this is not boding well for my preorder.

All I want is a 1440p G-Sync IPS with that I can play MGS:V on in the dark without BLB ruining it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> Yeeeah, this is looking like my adventures with the XH270HU all over again. I'll give the PG279Q a shot, but this is not boding well for my preorder.
> 
> All I want is a 1440p G-Sync IPS with that I can play MGS:V on in the dark without BLB ruining it.


You cannot use any IPS screen in a dark room, you would be better having some ambient light or using a VA / OLED screen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You cannot use any IPS screen in a dark room, you would be better having some ambient light or using a VA / OLED screen.


BS. I can use mine pretty dam good. In total darkness you see only little bit of pale silverish glow in 3 corners, not even reaching 2 cm deep in screen. That is in total dark. If not for bleeding at left edge I wouldn't even see this glow in Dark Souls in pure dark room. I only see this glow if I look for it. My eyes don't even catch in it total dark playing Dark Souls.

So yes, you can play IPS in dark room no problem- if you have good unit without problems. My EIZO gives me no problems in dark, my wifes IPS Dell and LG also.

If your unit is not damaged/faulty and does not have bleeding or yellow extensive glow in corners- you can play at dark room no problem.

Besides what is the point of having badass monitor with LED stand, LEDs in your desk, Big PC case with big window, RGB keyboard and mice if you play in well lit room?! What is the point....lol...


----------



## unSatisfied

I plan on ordering a PG279Q sometime in late November/early December (I live in the United States). I personally don't play a lot of dark games (I mostly play competitive games like League of Legends and CS:GO), so I can manage with minimal BLB. However, I will not tolerate excessive BLB, dead pixel(s), dirt spot(s), etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You cannot use any IPS screen in a dark room, you would be better having some ambient light or using a VA / OLED screen.


Not true.. I have an Acer IPS 60hz 1080p monitor and I play in the dark without any issues.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You cannot use any IPS screen in a dark room, you would be better having some ambient light or using a VA / OLED screen.


I'm not following your reasoning here. If the XB270HU's I tried didn't have BLB, I would've been perfectly happy playing darker games like MGS in the dark.

I am considering some ambient lighting behind my monitor though to relieve the eye strain.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> BS. I can use mine pretty dam good. In total darkness you see only little bit of pale silverish glow in 3 corners, not even reaching 2 cm deep in screen. That is in total dark. If not for bleeding at left edge I wouldn't even see this glow in Dark Souls in pure dark room. I only see this glow if I look for it. My eyes don't even catch in it total dark playing Dark Souls.
> 
> So yes, you can play IPS in dark room no problem- if you have good unit without problems. My EIZO gives me no problems in dark, my wifes IPS Dell and LG also.
> 
> If your unit is not damaged/faulty and does not have bleeding or yellow extensive glow in corners- you can play at dark room no problem.
> 
> Besides what is the point of having badass monitor with LED stand, LEDs in your desk, Big PC case with big window, RGB keyboard and mice if you play in well lit room?! What is the point....lol...


Ok but if you are used to VA or OLED with high contrast and local dimming, then any IPS just does not cut it sorry. I only use IPS with some ambient light.

If YOU are happy with 1000:1 contrast + IPS glow in a dark room then that is no problem, but I am used to a local dimming VA TV, so in comparison IPS looks crap in a dark room so I use a 2w 6500k bulb in the room so the monitor is not the only light source, I suggest you try the same. Saying that IPS is not good in a dark room is not BS at all, saying IPS is good in a dark room is more misleading than saying it isn't.


----------



## Falkentyne

Nicholars, please stop trolling these forums and flaming people who REFUSE to accept DEFECTIVE parts. Maybe they accept defects in China but we sure do NOT accept that crap here in America !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Nicholars, please stop trolling these forums and flaming people who REFUSE to accept DEFECTIVE parts. Maybe they accept defects in China but we sure do NOT accept that crap here in America !!!!!!!!


I was talking about IPS screens in dark rooms....

Yes I do not accept defective parts either, I was simply being realistic and saying that accepting a minor fault might be the only option unless you want to return 1000000 monitors.


----------



## Ryzone

Hey guys does anyone know what monitors these are?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Nicholars, please stop trolling these forums and flaming people who REFUSE to accept DEFECTIVE parts. Maybe they accept defects in China but we sure do NOT accept that crap here in America !!!!!!!!


110% agree. It's time we get a quality product and stop screwing over the gaming community.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I was talking about IPS screens in dark rooms....
> 
> Yes I do not accept defective parts either, I was simply being realistic and saying that accepting a minor fault might be the only option unless you want to return 1000000 monitors.


Unfortunately, I think you might be right here. I went through five XB270HU's before giving up due to dead pixels, dust, and/or BLB.

I honestly don't have high hopes for my PG279Q preorder.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Nicholars, please stop trolling these forums and flaming people who REFUSE to accept DEFECTIVE parts. Maybe they accept defects in China but we sure do NOT accept that crap here in America !!!!!!!!


And here in Europe!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I was talking about IPS screens in dark rooms....
> 
> Yes I do not accept defective parts either, I was simply being realistic and saying that accepting a minor fault might be the only option unless you want to return 1000000 monitors.


Then we will return 10000000 monitors if we need to. So they can see 100000 panels they paid AUO for being crap and being return, go to AUO and tell them to give them 100% perfect panels. And maybe hire better QC team and create better QC procedures.
*
I ask you again Nicholars*- would you go and buy brand new car from car showroom and accept one of "minor" fault on it like: scratches, flat tire, not working radio, damaged window, some electornics not working, one of lights not working or better- something makes strange noises while you drive it?! Really?

Fridge with damaged freezer? Washing machine that one of programs do not work or LEDs do not glow? Microwave with damaged panel? Smartphone with not perfectly working mic? Headphones where sound regulator does not always work? Really?

Would you?!

Then why the hell we should accept even minor fault for premium, brand new, flagship monitor bought from authorized store? THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know what monitors these are?


It looks like Dell


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know what monitors these are?


Dells, looks at characteristic stand. That is Dell stand. But exact model..... can be new one as there was no many full black Dells, as most have silver stands. But can't say for sure as I don't know from what date this picture is from.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And here in Europe!!!!
> Then we will return 10000000 monitors if we need to. So they can see 100000 panels they paid AUO for being crap and being return, go to AUO and tell them to give them 100% perfect panels. And maybe hire better QC team and create better QC procedures.
> *
> I ask you again Nicholars*- would you go and buy brand new car from car showroom and accept one of "minor" fault on it like: scratches, flat tire, not working radio, damaged window, some electornics not working, one of lights not working or better- something makes strange noises while you drive it?! Really?
> 
> Fridge with damaged freezer? Washing machine that one of programs do not work or LEDs do not glow? Microwave with damaged panel? Smartphone with not perfectly working mic? Headphones where sound regulator does not always work? Really?
> 
> Would you?!
> 
> Then why the hell we should accept even minor fault for premium, brand new, flagship monitor bought from authorized store? THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE.


You don't need to be telling me that.... I am picky as well and will not accept bad monitors, I was saying that REALISTICALLY you might not get a perfect monitor and will have to accept a small fault or get a TN screen instead. UNFORTUNATELY this seems to be the state of TV's and monitors these days... I went through a load of TV's and ended up accepting one with clouding, but it also has local dimming which covers up the clouding, it also has vertical banding which is annoying and seems to have got worse since I bought it, but I went through various TV's and this was one of the better ones. SHOULD they all be perfect? YES, are 95% percent of the not perfect? YES... This is your principles VS reality.... You might still be returning monitors in 3 years time still looking for a perfect monitor! I had the same attitude as you... UNTIL I owned many TV's and monitors and realised that a perfect screen is very rare.

If you refuse to accept ANY backlight bleed at all, then I suggest you get one of the 32" 1440p VA screens, I had one of those and my friend also has one, and they have no backlight bleed at all usually.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You don't need to be telling me that.... I am picky as well and will not accept bad monitors, I was saying that REALISTICALLY you might not get a perfect monitor and will have to accept a small fault or get a TN screen instead.


If I don't get perfect one, I don't buy it- simple. I might go for TN, yes or some other with LG panels. There is no room for faulties on such expensive monitor. Not even slight.

REALISTICALLY everyone with minor fault should return it and ask for replacements as long as they get perfect one. REALISTYCALLY that may show Asus that we don't accept premium-priced crap.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> REALISTICALLY everyone with minor fault should return it and ask for replacements as long as they get perfect one. REALISTYCALLY that may show Asus that we don't accept premium-priced crap.


That would only work if pretty much EVERYONE did it, which realistically won't happen.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That would only work if pretty much EVERYONE did it, which realistically won't happen.


This


----------



## Pereb

Well I ordered another one. Wish me luck







If that one's bad I'll just get something else.

The reason we're getting a lot of crap panel is most likely that AUO set a very high price for the higher graded panels due to the lack of competition, and if Asus/Acer were to buy these, the monitors would cost twice the current cost or more. However the quality of the panels they buy is definitely too low for a consumer product, that's undeniable.
I partially agree with Benny89 in that you should return any panel which has a fault that is visible enough to bother you during normal use. However if it's a very minor fault that you don't notice (or barely) you should keep it. Also with BLB wait a week or so before returning to see if it subsides, because for whatever reason that seems to happen.


----------



## Nicholars

I think benny89 will probably get a worse one next time, if that one was perfect except a small bit of bleed top left, I would say 90% likely the next one will be worse. Unless the new batch have better QC.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

There is a chance that any returned monitors will sadly find their way back into rotation and resold, either after being "repaired" by ASUS/ACER and sent back to the stockists, sold as brand-new, or simply sold again by the retailer. Possibly, if companies like Scan or Newegg receive too many returns to realistically send back to the manufacturer, they may just repackage them and sell them again. So while the idea of returning everything that isn't 99% perfect is admirable and understandable, it might not make a big of an exclamation as hoped.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think benny89 will probably get a worse one next time, if that one was perfect except a small bit of bleed top left, I would say 90% likely the next one will be worse. Unless the new batch have better QC.


Yeah that last one he posted was honestly the best 144 Hz AHVA monitor I have ever seen. Probably the best anyone has ever had. I don't think it's possible to get one better, until something changes on their (AUO and/or ASUS) end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There is a chance that any returned monitors will sadly find their way back into rotation and resold, either after being "repaired" by ASUS/ACER and sent back to the stockists, sold as brand-new, or simply sold again by the retailer. Possibly, if companies like Scan or Newegg receive too many returns to realistically send back to the manufacturer, they may just repackage them and sell them again. So while the idea of returning everything that isn't 99% perfect is admirable and understandable, it might not make a big of an exclamation as hoped.


Yup, this is why I'm keeping mine. I'd most likely get one that's worse if I returned it. Call me selfish for only looking out for myself, but it's my $720.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that last one he posted was honestly the best 144 Hz AHVA monitor I have ever seen. Probably the best anyone has ever had. I don't think it's possible to get one better, until something changes on their (AUO and/or ASUS) end.
> Yup, this is why I'm keeping mine. I'd most likely get one that's worse if I returned it. Call me selfish for only looking out for myself, but it's my $720.


I wonder if purchasing at a place like Microcenter increases your chances of this not happening / has anything to do with my PG278Q being perfect. Not being smashed around in a UPS truck all day long.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, this is why I'm keeping mine. I'd most likely get one that's worse if I returned it. Call me selfish for only looking out for myself, but it's my $720.


It's not selfish. I was at first all gung-ho, but after picking up the XL2730Z at a decent price and only finding a couple of dead pixels I don't notice unless I search for them, I'm contented. I decided I didn't want to play the lottery, and I'm glad I didn't. No piece of gear is worth the headache so many of you are experiencing. Ultimately, this community is a relatively small part of ASUS's and ACER's market. You can think you have sway over such massive companies by sending it back, but it's a drop that may not even hit the bucket at all. I predict the majority of people who buy these monitors won't be staring at a white image for ten minutes trying to find dead pixels or dirt. They might be bothered by the bleed, but they may also think it's normal and accept it. If you expect change, you have to get everyone to demand it. As ridiculous as this sounds, revolutions aren't won in the bedrooms of water coolers.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dells, looks at characteristic stand. That is Dell stand. But exact model..... can be new one as there was no many full black Dells, as most have silver stands. But can't say for sure as I don't know from what date this picture is from.


Just wondering, how noticeable is the BLB on games like CS:GO during the day vs the night? Is it only really noticeable during dark scenes of games while playing at night or...? Thanks!!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That would only work if pretty much EVERYONE did it, which realistically won't happen.


Well enough people actually returned their Acer's that it got pulled off Amazon for a while to go under review. Same thing could happen for Asus.


----------



## kashim

then no better control quality and same issues then acer :-/...ips 144hz sound like heavy fault...some lucky guys have grey glow and bleeding corner,but all pay like 1000 euro for this lottery,no way :-/.some better option for high refresh rate and g sync monitor?swift have problem,dell have same panel,ips 144hz sucks then O M G! :-(


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that last one he posted was honestly the best 144 Hz AHVA monitor I have ever seen. Probably the best anyone has ever had. I don't think it's possible to get one better, until something changes on their (AUO and/or ASUS) end.


And THAT is precisely why we get crap. If that is best one you ever seen that means they are crap. I respect my money and I won't tell anyone to accept faulty products or not, thats their money. But I respect mine and also I respect my self as aware customer who don't buy bran-new faulty products.

People said same thing about my first one PG- not that bad, XB were worse, you might get worse one next bla bla- I got better one. Still bad but MUCH better than first.

If next one will not be perfect, I simply won't buy one. If that would be dust or maybe one stuck pixles somewhere, I would maybe keep it. But bleed once you see it, YOU ALWAYS spot it during gaming, becasue you KNOW THAT IT SHOULDN'T be there.

IPS glow is something you are aware of haveing if you buy IPS. So you just stop noticing it. Same as sound of fans in your case. But bleeding is like coil whine in GPU- you can't not notice it AS YOU KNOW IT SHOULD NOT BE THERE.

It is always possible to get better one. It is like saying that you can't find anyone stronger, anything faster, anything darker etc. There is always something better. Chaces are other subject but giving up is always first step to lose.

So I will try my luck. My current PG is best proof that you CAN get perfect screen. I was SO close to it. But that does not mean that I will accept fault.

In the end If I will have to go for TN I will and if TN will have issues that TN normaly has (like IPS glow on IPS) I will play with ease knowing I don't have faults that SHOULD NOT be there.

I am that kind of guy that if once sees fault in hardware- I always see it, notice it, look for it- so there is no way I can stop noticing it.

Besides I am patient, I was picking my 980 Ti for 4 weeks, returned 2 of them before I got what I wanted to pay for


----------



## Darylrese

Couldn't agree more Benny89. You and I are so alike in that respect. My DELL is arriving in the morning so expect my review later on in the day


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And THAT is precisely why we get crap. If that is best one you ever seen that means they are crap. I respect my money and I won't tell anyone to accept faulty products or not, thats their money. But I respect mine and also I respect my self as aware customer who don't buy bran-new faulty products.
> 
> People said same thing about my first one PG- not that bad, XB were worse, you might get worse one next bla bla- I got better one. Still bad but MUCH better than first.
> 
> If next one will not be perfect, I simply won't buy one. If that would be dust or maybe one stuck pixles somewhere, I would maybe keep it. But bleed once you see it, YOU ALWAYS spot it during gaming, becasue you KNOW THAT IT SHOULDN'T be there.
> 
> IPS glow is something you are aware of haveing if you buy IPS. So you just stop noticing it. Same as sound of fans in your case. But bleeding is like coil whine in GPU- you can't not notice it AS YOU KNOW IT SHOULD NOT BE THERE.
> 
> It is always possible to get better one. It is like saying that you can't find anyone stronger, anything faster, anything darker etc. There is always something better. Chaces are other subject but giving up is always first step to lose.
> 
> So I will try my luck. My current PG is best proof that you CAN get perfect screen. I was SO close to it. But that does not mean that I will accept fault.
> 
> In the end If I will have to go for TN I will and if TN will have issues that TN normaly has (like IPS glow on IPS) I will play with ease knowing I don't have faults that SHOULD NOT be there.
> 
> I am that kind of guy that if once sees fault in hardware- I always see it, notice it, look for it- so there is no way I can stop noticing it.
> 
> Besides I am patient, I was picking my 980 Ti for 4 weeks, returned 2 of them before I got what I wanted to pay for


What happened to your 980 Tis?


----------



## misiak

So guys, after couple of beers I've tested more PG279Q and this will be not a keeper definitely. Besides some minor blb and glow I could stand, I found uniformity the bigger problem. I have actually XB720HU and PG279Q side by side and on Asus I can clearly see that more than 1/3 of top of the screen is darker. White is reddish on top and I found this pretty annoying. XB270HU *does not have* this issue. I guess this is a flaw with current batch of PG279. So be very aware of this.... It's exactly what HEXUS review said and I can only confirm:

"There's a fair degree of luminance variation across the screen, with or without calibration, manifested by the upper portion of the screen being darker than the central point. We expect to see up to 25 per cent deviation from an IPS-type display; the Asus numbers are just outside that."

If this wouldn't be there I would probably keep it, but this is deal breaker. I found it similar with vertical gradient of TN panels and it was main reason why I've returned it. What a shame. On IPS this I not acceptable.

XN270HU is perfectly uniform, I don't have any issues with it. I found one stuck green pixel on black background but it is not visible until I'm looking for it. It's sad but I could live with that. Asus is pixel perfect though. In both PG279Q and HB270HU I found couple of tiny dust particles which are not visible though. But they should not be there, it's manufacture flaw for sure.

All 3 corners are perfect without glow or bleed, but the bottom right is not perfect unfortunately as there is glow from bottom frame. But what is interesting this is probably assembly fault because when I twist it with my hands it goes much better. However I'm not able to make this persistent.

In total dark game this is noticeable, and I think it is more distracting than glow from 3 corners of ASUS. I found it less distracting on Asus.

But overall, image quality of both screens is very good. I would say it is standard for IPS. Maybe a lit a bit worse than my LG IPS panel. But not much so this is fine.

It's not bad overall but it's not perfect. During a day there is absolutely no problem with Acer and the image is sharp and clear. Asus would be perfect as well if there is not gama shift which degrades overal great build and image quality. It's a pity, really.

So don't know what to do now. If I would know this gradient is a batch issue, I would probably return both and wait until they fix it. But I don't know this ever happen and in that case I would say Acer is better choice if you looking for image quality.

@Benny, did you notice the same issue ? Can you check for it ?


----------



## C3321J6

Back light bleed will most likely go away on these after good amount of burning in. My xb270HU was horrid i set fullscreen white back ground set brightness to 100 and left on for hours on end and by 3 days all back light even on right corner gone.
The heat evened out the panel layers were light was escaping.
People are too quick to judge and returning these without actually breaking them in.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So guys, after couple of beers I've tested more PG279Q and this will be not a keeper definitely. Besides some minor blb and glow I could stand, I found uniformity the bigger problem. I have actually XB720HU and PG279Q side by side and on Asus I can clearly see that more than 1/3 of top of the screen is darker. White is reddish on top and I found this pretty annoying. XB270HU *does not have* this issue. I guess this is a flaw with current batch of PG279. So be very aware of this.... It's exactly what HEXUS review said and I can only confirm:
> 
> "There's a fair degree of luminance variation across the screen, with or without calibration, manifested by the upper portion of the screen being darker than the central point. We expect to see up to 25 per cent deviation from an IPS-type display; the Asus numbers are just outside that."
> 
> If this wouldn't be there I would probably keep it, but this is deal breaker. I found it similar with vertical gradient of TN panels and it was main reason why I've returned it. What a shame. On IPS this I not acceptable.
> 
> XN270HU is perfectly uniform, I don't have any issues with it. I found one stuck green pixel on black background but it is not visible until I'm looking for it. It's sad but I could live with that. Asus is pixel perfect though. In both PG279Q and HB270HU I found couple of tiny dust particles which are not visible though. But they should not be there, it's manufacture flaw for sure.
> 
> All 3 corners are perfect without glow or bleed, but the bottom right is not perfect unfortunately as there is glow from bottom frame. But what is interesting this is probably assembly fault because when I twist it with my hands it goes much better. However I'm not able to make this persistent.
> 
> In total dark game this is noticeable, and I think it is more distracting than glow from 3 corners of ASUS. I found it less distracting on Asus.
> 
> But overall, image quality of both screens is very good. I would say it is standard for IPS. Maybe a lit a bit worse than my LG IPS panel. But not much so this is fine.
> 
> It's not bad overall but it's not perfect. During a day there is absolutely no problem with Acer and the image is sharp and clear. Asus would be perfect as well if there is not gama shift which degrades overal great build and image quality. It's a pity, really.
> 
> So don't know what to do now. If I would know this gradient is a batch issue, I would probably return both and wait until they fix it. But I don't know this ever happen and in that case I would say Acer is better choice if you looking for image quality.
> 
> @Benny, did you notice the same issue ? Can you check for it ?


I checked last time when you asked and I didn't notice any uniformity issues with my PGs. I may not be that senstive to it as you, but I was trying different backgrounds (violet, pink, green, red) and didn't notice it. I don't know If I do something wrong but I just didn't notice it.

The only other things I could say- if you are not 100% sure- dont keep it. If you find something distracting now it will always distract you later. At least that is for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> What happened to your 980 Tis?


First one was MSI 980 Ti Gaming and it coudln't go above 1490 on clock. Return. Next one was EVGA Classified 980Ti- I did 1500 but temps where too hight (although not as much as MSI). Finally I got 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 and I am now on 1520 stable on air (can go up to 1535 with max OV) with great temps max 74 on 1440p in Witcher 3. So yeah, I play a lottery to get best what I pay for







100% satisfied with my 980 Ti now.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Back light bleed will most likely go away on these after good amount of burning in. My xb270HU was horrid i set fullscreen white back ground set brightness to 100 and left on for hours on end and by 3 days all back light even on right corner gone.
> The heat evened out the panel layers were light was escaping.
> People are too quick to judge and returning these without actually breaking them in.


I agree, I see a ton of people on here returning it the second they get it. Play with it extensively for a good week, and then see if the issue is still there.


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Back light bleed will most likely go away on these after good amount of burning in. My xb270HU was horrid i set fullscreen white back ground set brightness to 100 and left on for hours on end and by 3 days all back light even on right corner gone.
> The heat evened out the panel layers were light was escaping.
> People are too quick to judge and returning these without actually breaking them in.


Interesting. I will keep this in mind when I get mine!


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey guys does anyone know what monitors these are?


That looks like Dell? I can tell by frame. Exact same frame dersign as the one i have in my other room.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So guys, short summary after initial testing of PG279Q. I'm not that impressed. First I've instantly noticed (even few review stated this) the top 1/3 is obviously darker then rest. It reminds me what I had on TN panel, this gama gradient on the top. Looks a bit strange it you browse this forum and top comments are darker then rest. It's not so bad as with TN but obviously it is here! At least uniformity on sides is good. I was not used to this with IPS.
> 
> I did not find any dead pixels or dust though.
> 
> But, there is glow in 3 corners - yellowish one. Top left is perfect, the rest poor. I think it's yellow because of BLB. Here I took a screenshot from a video. Brightness on default settings (80).
> 
> So I think I will give chance also to Acer. I'm curious especially for this uniformity issue.


I think I will just wait for the XB271HU or the X34 until price comes down. Sticking with my current PG278Q until then.


----------



## mylilpony

Having read all 400+ pages of this and 100+ of other monitor threads, sounds like there are a number of people that are returning monitors after barely testing for defects (BLB/glow issues in particular). Also, this is a new technology, in general transitions in hardware are not smooth, that is one of the risks of being an early adopter. The fact that there is nothing else like this on the market probably indicates that it's either really new technology and/or really expensive to do and/or really hard to make well (which seems to be most likely, given the number of issues popping up).

It would be great if we had a separate post where people could share their test methodologies/settings so that users that aren't familiar with monitors can actually test and see if their monitors are defective or not, and list their production dates/issues with each monitor to see what batches are good and help Asus weed out defective products before they get shipped to merchants. Mass returns won't affect the hardware companies too much, they can write off those losses and still sell those products as refurbished. I'm just waiting for the Acer to get released and wait and see if I still want the Asus, or the Acer, or the Dell.This thread's gotten a bit out of hand that most casual readers or people interested in purchasing the monitor wont read much of.


----------



## Searchofsub

I get 1400 mhz GPU clock speed and 7500 Memory clock on Asus GTX980 Strix stable.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Having read all 400+ pages of this and 100+ of other monitor threads, sounds like there are a number of people that are returning monitors after barely testing for defects (BLB/glow issues in particular). Also, this is a new technology, in general transitions in hardware are not smooth, that is one of the risks of being an early adopter. The fact that there is nothing else like this on the market probably indicates that it's either really new technology and/or really expensive to do and/or really hard to make well (which seems to be most likely, given the number of issues popping up).
> 
> It would be great if we had a separate post where people could share their test methodologies/settings so that users that aren't familiar with monitors can actually test and see if their monitors are defective or not, and list their production dates/issues with each monitor to see what batches are good and help Asus weed out defective products before they get shipped to merchants. Mass returns won't affect the hardware companies too much, they can write off those losses and still sell those products as refurbished. I'm just waiting for the Acer to get released and wait and see if I still want the Asus, or the Acer, or the Dell.This thread's gotten a bit out of hand that most casual readers or people interested in purchasing the monitor wont read much of.


I wholeheartedly agree with you mylilponey. People are returning it after using the monitor for not more than an hour. There are wide reports of Backlight Bleeding reducing and even completely disappearing after a few days on the XB270HU. Just go to the XB270HU Owners club and one will see plenty of before and after pictures. But the people here who've returned the monitor haven't even had it for two days.

I agree that we shouldn't accept faults on something that is priced so high, but listening to how hard some of these people are moaning gives off the impression that they are heavily biased and are walking in with the expectation of returning it. Just reading Benny89's story about how he returned 2 GPUs just because it didn't have a stable 50% overclock will tell you exactly how demanding they are.

I'm an Electrical & Computer Engineer, and for everybody bashing AUO, ffs there is a reason why they are the only ones making 144 hz IPS panels. This is something which has never been done before and the fact that they managed to do this is a milestone in itself. The technical details and manufacturing processes involved are undoubtedly incredibly expensive and complicated. No doubt a lot of research went into this, Before this, no IPS/PLS/VA panel could even do 76 hz without overclocks. And here comes a manufacturer who actually dared to offer the best of all worlds, and you guys are burning them at the steak even if you find the smallest amount of backlight bleed, something which occurs even in the high end LG IPS panel. There is a reason why LG and Samsung don't make 144 hz IPS panels. They literally can't! They're not willing to invest the R&D costs. And here is a company which is trying to offer everything that a gamer has asked for and this is what they're getting in return.

The XB270HU owners club was far better in comparison and wasn't loaded with impossible to please people. The people who returned it had legit cases of excessive BLB.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I read details of product- I pay for what is stated there.


Does your 980Ti box say guaranteed 500Mhz overclock?







You wouldn't even notice any difference between 1490 and 1520 Mhz unlike with a faulty monitor.
Just because the law allows you to doesn't mean you're not abusing the system.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Does your 980Ti box say guaranteed 500Mhz overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't even notice any difference between 1490 and 1520 Mhz unlike with a faulty monitor.
> Just because the law allows you to doesn't mean you're not abusing the system.


Of topic again. Each 980 Ti can be overclocked. I wanted one that can pass 1500 Hz and I got one. I did not abuse system. I used rights I got to get what I want- that is all.

Besides my logic still stays regarding monitor. You read- IPS, 1440p, 165Hz, ergonomic stance, 27", superior angles etc. Do you see anywhere "Possible bleeding, dead pixles or dust?"- no? That means that there should not be there.

Did you read in GPU details "possible coild whine" or "not working fans" or "dead ports"? No? That means those should not be there. Easy logic really.

What you ctry ompare it to is if I wanted to get IPS without IPS glow or 165Hz being able to OC to 200Hz which I know is impossible. But I know is VERY possible to OC 980 Ti to 1500 and beyond (which was achieved MANY times by users on this forum). Especially G1s or Lightnings. In case of monitor- all I want is what they advertise, that is all.

And again- my GPU is off-topic.


----------



## unSatisfied

Just wondering @Benny89, did either of your monitors have uniformity issues that have been reported by other users?


----------



## Ryzone

So they finally have this up on newegg cant wait to join the gamble club Newegg Link


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Just wondering @Benny89, did either of your monitors have uniformity issues that have been reported by other users?


As I wrote to @misiak previously- I didn't notice it. But I know @misiak has much better eye to it and is more sensitive to it. I put pure white, pink, violet, green and red background on my screen and couldn't really see any uniformity problem...









At first I though that top is darker but when I sat more straight and place monitor lower it faded and it was uniform at least for me.

But don't take my words for 100%. I am guy who came from 10 years of using TNs straight to new IPS screens and in this topic was first time ever I learnt about uniformity, color/gamma shifting and pixel invertions issues that TN should have and that I never ever noticed by my own eyes.

Now I have pure white ground put on PG and honestly it seems pretty uniform to me.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So they finally have this up on newegg cant wait to join the gamble club Newegg Link


Unfortunately, the actual seller is not Newegg, but GizmosForLife. And they're selling it for $900, even though the MRP is $800.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with you mylilponey. People are returning it after using the monitor for not more than an hour. There are wide reports of Backlight Bleeding reducing and even completely disappearing after a few days on the XB270HU. Just go to the XB270HU Owners club and one will see plenty of before and after pictures. But the people here who've returned the monitor haven't even had it for two days.
> 
> I agree that we shouldn't accept faults on something that is priced so high, but listening to how hard some of these people are moaning gives off the impression that they are heavily biased. Just reading Benny89's story about how he returned 2 GPUs just because it didn't have a stable 50% overclock will tell you exactly how demanding they are.
> 
> I'm an Electrical & Computer Engineer, and for everybody bashing AUO, ffs there is a reason why they are the only ones making 144 hz IPS panels. This is something which has never been done before and the fact that they managed to do this is a milestone in itself. The technical details and manufacturing processes involved are undoubtedly incredibly expensive and complicated. No doubt a lot of research went into this, Before this, no IPS/PLS/VA panel could even do 76 hz without overclocks. And here comes a manufacturer who actually dared to offer the best of all worlds, and you guys are burning them at the steak even if you find the smallest amount of backlight bleed, something which occurs even in the high end LG IPS panel. There is a reason why LG and Samsung don't make 144 hz IPS panels. They literally can't! They're not willing to invest the R&D costs. And here is a company which is trying to offer everything that a gamer has asked for and this is what they're getting in return.
> 
> The XB270HU owners club was far better in comparison and wasn't loaded with so many spoiled brats. The people who returned it had legit cases of excessive BLB.


My XB27HU was not bad at all, small backlight bleed but minimal enough. The design was what got me to return it and get used pg278q. It'll hold me for few months u til X34 pricing go down, then I purchase that and sell my tn.

Samsung and LG are not coming into 144hz gsync not because they cant do it, but because market is small compared to mainstream market. If somehow everyone in the world become a 144hz gamer like how evryone in world has a TV in living room, samsung and lg will prabably make the best ones.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> As I wrote to @misiak previously- I didn't notice it. But I know @misiak has much better eye to it and is more sensitive to it. I put pure white, pink, violet, green and red background on my screen and couldn't really see any uniformity problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I though that top is darker but when I sat more straight and place monitor lower it faded and it was uniform at least for me.
> 
> But don't take my words for 100%. I am guy who came from 10 years of using TNs straight to new IPS screens and in this topic was first time ever I learnt about uniformity, color/gamma shifting and pixel invertions issues that TN should have and that I never ever noticed by my own eyes.
> 
> Now I have pure white ground put on PG and honestly it seems pretty uniform to me.


Oh okay, thank you! I think I'm going to wait a month or two and try the lottery myself.. I live in the United States.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> My XB27HU was not bad at all, small backlight bleed but minimal enough. The design was what got me to return it and get used pg278q. It'll hold me for few months u til X34 pricing go down, then I purchase that and sell my tn.
> 
> Samsung and LG are not coming into 144hz gsync not because they cant do it, but because market is small compared to mainstream market. If somehow everyone in the world become a 144hz gamer like how evryone in world has a TV in living room, samsung and lg will prabably make the best ones.


Well, LG came with 100Hz G-Sync 34" panels for X34 and upcoming PG34 so I guess they started to see good business in gaming monitors. I hope they will eventually move to IPS 144Hz panels to cut AUO off.

The only reason AUO is not making perfect panels is that the do not have competition.


----------



## Pereb

The LG panels are rated for 60Hz, they are factory overclocked.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The LG panels are rated for 60Hz, they are factory overclocked.


True. But in the end we have result of 100Hz LG panels. So of LG sees good business in this they may want to move into it. Would be really really nice to see it...

Anyway- we should get new XBs in November, right?


----------



## Pereb

LG sells 60Hz panels to Acer/Asus, they don't care what they do with those panels.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, LG came with 100Hz G-Sync 34" panels for X34 and upcoming PG34 so I guess they started to see good business in gaming monitors. I hope they will eventually move to IPS 144Hz panels to cut AUO off.
> 
> The only reason AUO is not making perfect panels is that the do not have competition.


I do hope they see business in the gaming market. I mean they already know how to do 240hz on 50inch+ T.Vs, they know to reduce blur "game mode" in TV that I have read works pretty well in both cases. I just don't know why there isn't "World first 240hz Gsync Samsung IPS 27inch monitor". I mean everything else they are first as far as technology goes I think. Samsung world's IPS, LG with OLED. I think it's really that gamers are just small fraction or that AUO is bigger than we'd like to think.


----------



## Falkentyne

Can you stop with the personal ad hominem attack abuse? NO ONE CARES if someone returned a video card because it didn't overclock. Either take it to the video card section or go post in off topic or take it to private messages.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I checked last time when you asked and I didn't notice any uniformity issues with my PGs. I may not be that senstive to it as you, but I was trying different backgrounds (violet, pink, green, red) and didn't notice it. I don't know If I do something wrong but I just didn't notice it.
> 
> The only other things I could say- if you are not 100% sure- dont keep it. If you find something distracting now it will always distract you later. At least that is for me.
> First one was MSI 980 Ti Gaming and it coudln't go above 1490 on clock. Return. Next one was EVGA Classified 980Ti- I did 1500 but temps where too hight (although not as much as MSI). Finally I got 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 and I am now on 1520 stable on air (can go up to 1535 with max OV) with great temps max 74 on 1440p in Witcher 3. So yeah, I play a lottery to get best what I pay for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% satisfied with my 980 Ti now.


Just make a test. What windows version do you have ? If you have windows 10, then click my computer and start moving the window from top to bottom and back. You should see how the white slightly change the tint. It depends on color temperature but on warm is reddish.

Or better install passmark monitor test and put white background on and check if top part is darker. For me it is like there is 30% difference in brightness which is visible.

Damn, if PG279Q does not have this issue, I would keep it. But this is no way :-( I like the design so much, but for me quality is more prio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Back light bleed will most likely go away on these after good amount of burning in. My xb270HU was horrid i set fullscreen white back ground set brightness to 100 and left on for hours on end and by 3 days all back light even on right corner gone.
> The heat evened out the panel layers were light was escaping.
> People are too quick to judge and returning these without actually breaking them in.


I really doubt this will help reduce the bleed but I can give it a try. Nothing to lose.I have problem only with right corner where I can see bleed. If I twist the frame inside, it disappear so there must be some design flaw.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Just make a test. What windows version do you have ? If you have windows 10, then click my computer and start moving the window from top to bottom and back. You should see how the white slightly change the tint. It depends on color temperature but on warm is reddish.
> 
> Or better install passmark monitor test and put white background on and check if top part is darker. For me it is like there is 30% difference in brightness which is visible.
> 
> Damn, if PG279Q does not have this issue, I would keep it. But this is no way :-( I like the design so much, but for me quality is more prio.
> I really doubt this will help reduce the bleed but I can give it a try. Nothing to lose.I have problem only with right corner where I can see bleed. If I twist the frame inside, it disappear so there must be some design flaw.


can someone post bleeding before and after warmup?


----------



## Nicholars

Try a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb somewhere in the room, instead of trying to use IPS in a 100% dark room. I don't care what anyone else says, I calibrate screens and have experience with many monitors and TV's... IPS needs some ambient light in the room to look ok on dark scenes, dark rooms are only for local dimming LCD or OLED. I know this from 4 of these 144hz panels, which were all a lot worse than the one benny89 pictured....


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Try a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb somewhere in the room, instead of trying to use IPS in a 100% dark room. I don't care what anyone else says, I calibrate screens and have experience with many monitors and TV's... IPS needs some ambient light in the room to look ok on dark scenes, dark rooms are only for local dimming LCD or OLED. I know this from 4 of these 144hz panels, which were all a lot worse than the one benny89 pictured....


sound like u have a lot of exp...i need to upgrade my benq xl2411t,i m competitive player and i love fps games,actually ips144hz and tn 144hz(pg279/278) have same total input lag,278 have a little better image clarity for faster response time,ips have little better color and contrast...but both have issues and problems...then what s is the bestest g sync monitor 1440p 144hz+?
tn
- rog swift pg278q cheaper 650 euro
- dell s2716dg lesser issues? 800 euro

ips
- xb270hu cheaper 650 euro
- rog pg279q 1000 euro

all monitor have problems,it s simply a lottery with hard cost ticket!the price it s worth?or it s better buy a good 2nd hand pg278q?


----------



## Nicholars

The absolute fastest would be TN

The better image quality would be IPS (if you can get one without backlight bleed / lot of glow)

Input lag would be the same, Tn would blur a bit less.

Both have low contrast and are not great in a dark room / dark games.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> True. But in the end we have result of 100Hz LG panels. So of LG sees good business in this they may want to move into it. Would be really really nice to see it...
> 
> Anyway- we should get new XBs in November, right?


Benny, when was your PG manufactured ???? Mine is *September 2015* and it has this yellowish glow and a bit of bleeding. And major flaw is that gama shift which is simply not acceptable. I don't know how one could live with that. I have side by side Acer and Asus, and Acer uniformity is much better and there is no annoying gama shift visible. I'm surprised that only few reviews mentioned this. But I would say it is because they did not test is properly. I'm pretty sure this is manufacturing flaw and it will be fixed in the future. I would really like to know, then I would wait for Asus for sure. Maybe it will be worth to wait for XB271 to see if it has the same gama uniformity...

Both screens have exactly the same image quality btw. Asus is much better build quality though. Asus has less bleed but more glow, no dead pixels. Acer has one stuck pixel. I could live with that as it is not visible but that bleed.... I don't know... Trying to burn in the whole day but so far no effect. I think it is BS anyway. Still need to test them side by side in the evening.

Now I took a time to test for dead/stuck pixels from a real close disntance and on black backround.

On Acer, I've counter 14!!! tiny green shiny pixels. They are not visible from normal distance until I hunt for them, but it's ridiculous.

PG279Q have around 8 green pixels...

I don't believe there exist one without at least one stuck pixel!

Thanks god they are not visible during normal use but still, they should not be there.

This is how acer look like in dark, there is pretty big blb at the bottom of the screen. Not impressed unfortunately, that bottom corner is pretty distracting. If it would OK I would keep it with all those tiny green pixels, but this for 700E ? There is also a glow in right top corner.

And what is even worse, the glow is yellowish on both screens! What the heck...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Benny, when was your PG manufactured ???? Mine is *September 2015* and it has this yellowish glow and a bit of bleeding. And major flaw is that gama shift which is simply not acceptable. I don't know how one could live with that. I have side by side Acer and Asus, and Acer uniformity is much better and there is no annoying gama shift visible. I'm surprised that only few reviews mentioned this. But I would say it is because they did not test is properly. I'm pretty sure this is manufacturing flaw and it will be fixed in the future. I would really like to know, then I would wait for Asus for sure. Maybe it will be worth to wait for XB271 to see if it has the same gama uniformity...
> 
> Both screens have exactly the same image quality btw. Asus is much better build quality though. Asus has less bleed but more glow, no dead pixels. Acer has one stuck pixel. I could live with that as it is not visible but that bleed.... I don't know... Trying to burn in the whole day but so far no effect. I think it is BS anyway. Still need to test them side by side in the evening.
> 
> Now I took a time to test for dead/stuck pixels from a real close disntance and on black backround.
> 
> On Acer, I've counter 14!!! tiny green shiny pixels. They are not visible from normal distance until I hunt for them, but it's ridiculous.
> 
> PG279Q have around 8 green pixels...
> 
> I don't believe there exist one without at least one stuck pixel!
> 
> Thanks god they are not visible during normal use but still, they should not be there.
> 
> This is how acer look like in dark, there is pretty big blb at the bottom of the screen. Not impressed unfortunately, that bottom corner is pretty distracting. If it would OK I would keep it with all those tiny green pixels, but this for 700E ? There is also a glow in right top corner.
> 
> And what is even worse, the glow is yellowish on both screens! What the heck...


Mine is *October 2015*. My previous one was September 2015 and had exactly same problems as yours. Also I did not find even one dead pixel. 10 minutes me and my wife stared at white background. Only tiny dust somewhere, but too small to even mention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I really doubt this will help reduce the bleed but I can give it a try. Nothing to lose.I have problem only with right corner where I can see bleed. If I twist the frame inside, it disappear so there must be some design flaw.


I tried that with previous PG which I had for week and it didn't help even tiny bit. It reduced IPS glow a little after few days of extensive gaming and leaving it with whitebackground at night, but bleeding was exactly same as before.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine is *October 2015*. My previous one was September 2015 and had exactly same problems as yours.


Thanks! Seems first batch was faulty - yellow glow, vertical gama shift.... Do you still have it or you sent back already ?


----------



## misiak

This is how those tiny green shiny pixels look like, there is lot of them on my Acer. Also PG279Q - wonder what is it. Stuck pixels ?


----------



## Darylrese

My review of the Dell is up people! It's 23 minutes long though, sorry!!





It's a keeper. Very happy with it and perfect in terms of QC


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks! Seems first batch was faulty - yellow glow, vertical gama shift.... Do you still have it or you sent back already ?


I still have it as it is weekend so I couldn't send in friday. Courier will be here on monday to take it. I can 100% sure say that I have no stuck or dead pixels and no yellow glow (apart from my bleeding spot which is deal breaker here). So I guess September batch was really bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My review of the Dell is up people! It's 23 minutes long though, sorry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a keeper. Very happy with it and perfect in terms of QC


Great work mate! I am giving Asus one last shot and if not Dell is coming to my desk too. Good review!


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My review of the Dell is up people! It's 23 minutes long though, sorry!!
> 
> It's a keeper. Very happy with it and perfect in terms of QC


How would you rate the anti-glare coating? Medium, light? And thx for the review. Never mind toward the end of the video you covered it... As a person who has a perfect PG278Q I'm fairly jealous, as I look at this medium anti-glare coating on mine sgnmhjkljlahjkasfnlnhjasdknhjkasdnhlsdnjsdgahasfgsdghfs


----------



## Nicholars

Does the Dell have a different AG coating to the Asus PG278Q then?


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Does the Dell have a different AG coating to the Asus PG278Q then?


Well he referred to it as semi-gloss, so definitely yea. You don't see ANY reflections on the PG278Q. They say it's medium anti-glare, but if this is medium I don't want to see heavy. Hopefully the person at ASUS who made this medium AG decision has been fired and or waterboarded.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> My review of the Dell is up people! It's 23 minutes long though, sorry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a keeper. Very happy with it and perfect in terms of QC


Sucks they dont sell it anywhere in Sweden.


----------



## OP20

It's not Asus who makes the decision on antiglare coating. Its already on the panel when they receive it.


----------



## Darylrese

Well it has a slight 'sheen' to it so i personally would call it a semi - gloss or satin finish.

Either way looks good. Yes IPS still better in terms of being ever so slightly sharper and better colours / viewing angles and uniformity but the Dell is a very good alternative for those who hate IPS glow / BLB on the Acer / Asus


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Well he referred to it as semi-gloss, so definitely yea. You don't see ANY reflections on the PG278Q. They say it's medium anti-glare, but if this is medium I don't want to see heavy. Hopefully the person at ASUS who made this medium AG decision has been fired and or waterboarded.


Actually I just read on TFT central that it is the same coating as all other TN screens...

That makes more sense as its probably the same panel as all the other recent TN screens.

Annoying how the IPS screens cannot have black uniformity like these TN and most VA screens have.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I still have it as it is weekend so I couldn't send in friday. Courier will be here on monday to take it. I can 100% sure say that I have no stuck or dead pixels and no yellow glow (apart from my bleeding spot which is deal breaker here). So I guess September batch was really bad.
> Great work mate! I am giving Asus one last shot and if not Dell is coming to my desk too. Good review!


Did you check properly at the black background ? You have to look from 5cm to see them. At first sight I also did not noticed them, only after tough examination and I was shocked how many there are. They are all green on black...

Could you do me a favor, if you're not blind you will definitely see that problem with uniformity. It's pretty hard to capture but I will make a video and demonstrate how you can find out. Pls do that for me as I'm very interested. Because if you don't have it I will definitely give him another chance. Later this year on beginning on 2016 until all flaws are resolved.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Either way looks good. Yes IPS still better in terms of being ever so slightly sharper and better colours / viewing angles and uniformity but the Dell is a very good alternative for those who hate IPS glow / BLB on the Acer / Asus


Indeed, and let's not forget the price of the Dell which is VERY attractive given it would appear 100% free of the faults that are on all the IPS monitors at the moment. The only compromise is a slight hit on the colour vibrance and worse viewing angles. All in, it seems pretty much the perfect gaming monitor at this moment in time.


----------



## Finraziel

Nice video, looks very promising. One thing that would have been a nice addition though is a look at the viewing angles. It didn't really look like it had very bad colour shifting, but slowly moving around the monitor showing the different angles could have cleared that up a lot more.
Well now I'm not sure what to do, it does look nice and even if I could get a perfect pg, 200-250 euro is a big price difference if the Dell is "good enough". Still saving the money though, so I have some time to contemplate what I'll go for


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you check properly at the black background ? You have to look from 5cm to see them. At first sight I also did not noticed them, only after tough examination and I was shocked how many there are. They are all green on black...
> 
> Could you do me a favor, if you're not blind you will definitely see that problem with uniformity. It's pretty hard to capture but I will make a video and demonstrate how you can find out. Pls do that for me as I'm very interested. Because if you don't have it I will definitely give him another chance. Later this year on beginning on 2016 until all flaws are resolved.


Sure, mate I will try. I can tell 100% sure I have not even one dead/stuck pixel. Tested on white, black, green, red, pink and violet backgrounds.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Actually I just read on TFT central that it is the same coating as all other TN screens...
> 
> That makes more sense as its probably the same panel as all the other recent TN screens..


It hasn't been confirmed... you'd need a side by side comparison to definitively know this, but going by users descriptions, it would appear to be different... and given how much of a slating the PG278Q got, I would have expected to be hearing similar frustration at the Dell by now if it was using an identical coating. We don't know for certain though.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure, mate I will try. I can tell 100% sure I have not even one dead/stuck pixel. Tested on white, black, green, red, pink and violet backgrounds.


Benny did you get your replacement PG yet?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed... you'd need a side by side comparison to definitively know this, but going by users descriptions, it would appear to be different... and given how much of a slating the PG278Q got, I would have expected to be hearing similar frustration at the Dell by now if it was using an identical coating. We don't know for certain though.


Which user descriptions? Just the video on the last page? I guess it will be the same as the other recently 1440p Gsync/freeysync screens.... but it might be different I don't know.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed... you'd need a side by side comparison to definitively know this, but going by users descriptions, it would appear to be different... and given how much of a slating the PG278Q got, I would have expected to be hearing similar frustration at the Dell by now if it was using an identical coating. We don't know for certain though.


It's 144Hz TN panel from AUO. It will have same coating and same panel as 278Q.. I did not have any issues with coating on Swift and I'm very immersive so for majority users this will not be a problem.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Benny did you get your replacement PG yet?


Lol, no, not yet







I just received this second PG on thursday, and I RMAed it in friday so courier will take it in monday. But I probably won't get replacement in like week or two since they have no more of them and they will have to order new batch from ASUS.

We will see, since there is no other IPS alternative right now, I have time to wait. I will probably get final replacement by the time new Acer XB is out so if PG will fail again I will be able to take a single shot with Acer XB.

And there is also new Dell as my hidden ace


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Which user descriptions? Just the video on the last page? I guess it will be the same as the other recently 1440p Gsync/freeysync screens.... but it might be different I don't know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's 144Hz TN panel from AUO. It will have same coating and same panel as 278Q.. I did not have any issues with coating on Swift and I'm very immersive so for majority users this will not be a problem.


The way some people are describing it, it sounds better than the Swift. It may very well be the same, but there are some indications based on certain comments that it MAY not be. We don't know for sure.


----------



## kanttii

Some weight just lifted off my heart after going through the pics you guys have posted here, and videos -- thank you SO much! There definitely is some backlight bleed and loose corners, but it seems to be less of a problem than with the XB270HU. And there's definitely less BLB than on my current monitor.

Some IPS glow is there of course, but it looks like it's only visible from greater than normal desktop use angle... Similar levels as my Surface Pro 3. I hope this is finally it! Been waiting a year soon









For the ~1100 USD I gotta pay it better be good...finally... I wish we had the same prices as you do in the States. But nope, welcome to the land of high taxes!

Thanks again for the pics and videos! I'm starting to be hopeful









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Back light bleed will most likely go away on these after good amount of burning in. My xb270HU was horrid i set fullscreen white back ground set brightness to 100 and left on for hours on end and by 3 days all back light even on right corner gone.
> The heat evened out the panel layers were light was escaping.
> People are too quick to judge and returning these without actually breaking them in.


This. I'm so gonna try this. Did it work for anyone else? I wish I had known this when I still had the XB270HU!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Some weight just lifted off my heart after going through the pics you guys have posted here, and videos -- thank you SO much! There definitely is some backlight bleed and loose corners, but it seems to be less of a problem than with the XB270HU. And there's definitely less BLB than on my current monitor.
> 
> Some IPS glow is there of course, but it looks like it's only visible from greater than normal desktop use angle... Similar levels as my Surface Pro 3. I hope this is finally it! Been waiting a year soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ~1100 USD I gotta pay it better be good...finally... I wish we had the same prices as you do in the States. But nope, welcome to the land of high taxes!
> 
> Thanks again for the pics and videos! I'm starting to be hopeful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> This. I'm so gonna try this. Did it work for anyone else? I wish I had known this when I still had the XB270HU!


No, it won't help with BLB. I would say it can make even worse how the materials stretch more light can leak... See how Benny's was. At the beginning it was a keeper but then bleed developed. I asuume it is because heat. But I will see, have monitor on all day today... so far no change...

It's right that the amount of glow is pretty acceptable. It's far better then on my LG IPS 23" screen. But there is one bigger problem, at least with my sample, but already HEXUS mention this problem. It's luminance issue where top part of the screen is darker then the center point up to 28% which is unfortunately pretty visible on white solid backgrounds. Especially Windows 10 and during browsing. I found it quiet annoying here. Don't know if this is problem only in first batch (I have September 2015). Benny who has October 2015 did not notice it so far but he will do some tests.

This is video I've captured, you can see the reply window at bottom is pure white, while if I scroll at the top it changes it's brightness and has yellowish/reddish tint. XB270HU does not have this issue.




This is the problem HEXUS described:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/?page=3


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it won't help with BLB. I would say it can make even worse how the materials stretch more light can leak... See how Benny's was. At the beginning it was a keeper but then bleed developed. I asuume it is because heat. But I will see, have monitor on all day today... so far no change...
> 
> It's right that the amount of glow is pretty acceptable. It's far better then on my LG IPS 23" screen. But there is one bigger problem, at least with my sample, but already HEXUS mention this problem. It's luminance issue where top part of the screen is darker then the center point up to 28% which is unfortunately pretty visible on white solid backgrounds. Especially Windows 10 and during browsing. I found it quiet annoying here. Don't know if this is problem only in first batch (I have September 2015). Benny who has October 2015 did not notice it so far but he will do some tests.
> 
> This is video I've captured, you can see the reply window at bottom is pure white, while if I scroll at the top it changes it's brightness and has yellowish/reddish tint. XB270HU does not have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem HEXUS described:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/?page=3


Gosh. Why on Earth do these panels have some "killer bugs", blb on Acer and this on Asus?!!

Does lowering refresh rate and/or setting it to sRGB mode help? sRGB mode fixed weird issues on the SP3 OSX El Capitan, but ofc this is just a thought.. I see it got a tiny bit better after calibration, but that's probably not even noticeable.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Try a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb somewhere in the room, instead of trying to use IPS in a 100% dark room. I don't care what anyone else says, I calibrate screens and have experience with many monitors and TV's... IPS needs some ambient light in the room to look ok on dark scenes, dark rooms are only for local dimming LCD or OLED. I know this from 4 of these 144hz panels, which were all a lot worse than the one benny89 pictured....


Wouldn't a bias light behind the monitor be better? Also, may I ask why 6500k instead of warm white which I assume would be better to reduce eye strain?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's right that the amount of glow is pretty acceptable. It's far better then on my LG IPS 23" screen. But there is one bigger problem, at least with my sample, but already HEXUS mention this problem. It's luminance issue where top part of the screen is darker then the center point up to 28% which is unfortunately pretty visible on white solid backgrounds. Especially Windows 10 and during browsing. I found it quiet annoying here. Don't know if this is problem only in first batch (I have September 2015). Benny who has October 2015 did not notice it so far but he will do some tests.


I had a XB270HU and a PG279Q, both had yellow tint on the left side of the monitor (which is apparently due to bad backlight uniformity). It's not exclusive to the Asus.
If my next one has the same issue I'm giving up on this panel entirely.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, it won't help with BLB. I would say it can make even worse how the materials stretch more light can leak... See how Benny's was. At the beginning it was a keeper but then bleed developed. I asuume it is because heat. But I will see, have monitor on all day today... so far no change...
> 
> It's right that the amount of glow is pretty acceptable. It's far better then on my LG IPS 23" screen. But there is one bigger problem, at least with my sample, but already HEXUS mention this problem. It's luminance issue where top part of the screen is darker then the center point up to 28% which is unfortunately pretty visible on white solid backgrounds. Especially Windows 10 and during browsing. I found it quiet annoying here. Don't know if this is problem only in first batch (I have September 2015). Benny who has October 2015 did not notice it so far but he will do some tests.
> 
> This is video I've captured, you can see the reply window at bottom is pure white, while if I scroll at the top it changes it's brightness and has yellowish/reddish tint. XB270HU does not have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem HEXUS described:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/?page=3


Ergh that looks horrible with the yellow at the top. I did not have that on the MG279Q or XB270HU I had, erghhhhh another potential problem to add to the list.... The dell 2716 is looking more appealing, even though every time I have used TN before I have hated it... so it would have to be a lot better than the cheap TN screens I have seen before.

What is on your video really is crap on a £700 screen, I would not accept that. This is an example of why I was saying benny89 will probably regret returning his perfect PG279Q with a tiny bit of bleed.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> This. I'm so gonna try this. Did it work for anyone else? I wish I had known this when I still had the XB270HU!


I can confirm that in PG case it didn't work at all. I had about 4 bleeding spots in my first PG (*September 2015* batch) and keeping it running 24h for almost full week DID not help with BLB at all.

It did reduce IPS glow a little, yes, but not BLB.

Now my replacement which you could see in previous posts is *October 2015* and is 10 times better than *September 2015* batch (yellow glow, super extensive yellowish glow in right corner). Uniform glow in all corner, IPS glow is small, subtle and only silverish/whiteish with tiny tiny little of blue. Only one bleeding place compare to 4 in previous one, however bigger and more noticable than any of those smaller ones in previous PG.

*So, judging ONLY by my experience- batches definitely imporved A LOT from September to October.

Mine October 2015 PG right now is almost keeper, almost perfect. 90%. But again it got bleeding after few hours of using.

Since we supplier will have to order new batch for new to give me another replacement there is a chance I will maybe even get November 2015 batch. We will see.

Definetely September 2015 are worse than October 2015. If you see sticker on your monitow with September 2015, you better call supplier and demand October or November one. Trust me.*


----------



## MistaSparkul

Can't believe that these AHVA panels are so bad they are actually getting people to go to TN panels. Of course these newer TN panels aren't as bad as the old ones but still. Man everyday I just become more and more grateful to have scored a winning panel on the first try. Definitely will not be buying anymore monitors for while though.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Gosh. Why on Earth do these panels have some "killer bugs", blb on Acer and this on Asus?!!
> 
> Does lowering refresh rate and/or setting it to sRGB mode help? sRGB mode fixed weird issues on the SP3 OSX El Capitan, but ofc this is just a thought.. I see it got a tiny bit better after calibration, but that's probably not even noticeable.


No dude, there is no difference across various settings. Nothing helps, exactly as hexus stated. I want to believe it's some flaw of a first batch and they resolve it because this is really bad and complete deal breaker. Otherwise I would love this screen but this is a stopper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Wouldn't a bias light behind the monitor be better? Also, may I ask why 6500k instead of warm white which I assume would be better to reduce eye strain?
> I had a XB270HU and a PG279Q, both had yellow tint on the left side of the monitor (which is apparently due to bad backlight uniformity). It's not exclusive to the Asus.
> If my next one has the same issue I'm giving up on this panel entirely.


Yes, definitely, the yellow glow is because of light bleed. But my Acer has some bleed in bottom right corner only, all others are perfect. So I believe there is some without bleed but it would be almost impossible to find. I found lot of stuck pixels and probably one dead. On this resolution it is very tiny and it is not possible to see them without looking for them from closer distance.

So I don't know what to do. I would keep Asus, but that luminance issue is deal breaker. This acer is pretty good, only small amount of bleeding and those stuck pixels. I'm tired of that. One part of me would keep it and second one return and try XB271 or another PG279 from later batch. If I return maybe I get even worse... This is pure craziness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ergh that looks horrible with the yellow at the top. I did not have that on the MG279Q or XB270HU I had, erghhhhh another potential problem to add to the list.... The dell 2716 is looking more appealing, even though every time I have used TN before I have hated it... so it would have to be a lot better than the cheap TN screens I have seen before.
> 
> What is on your video really is crap on a £700 screen, I would not accept that. This is an example of why I was saying benny89 will probably regret returning his perfect PG279Q with a tiny bit of bleed.


It is man, you can't stop noticing. It reminds me exactly the same gradient known from TN technology. But this is maybe worse because it has some color in it. Looks like a flaw, hope they fix it. Waiting for Benny to confirm there is not this issue on his October model. This was the main reason I've returned 278Q and booom, this one has it as well. Unbelievable, what do they think ??? The only advantage that sides of the screen are yellowish but that's it. In all other aspects besides angles 278Q is better than this crap. I really, really hope, it was some defect in pilots. So definitely this one is going back to retailer and most probably I will return also Acer and wait for XB271 or until Asus, resp. AOU fix this panel. Maybe they already did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I can confirm that in PG case it didn't work at all. I had about 4 bleeding spots in my first PG (*September 2015* batch) and keeping it running 24h for almost full week DID not help with BLB at all.
> 
> It did reduce IPS glow a little, yes, but not BLB.
> 
> Now my replacement which you could see in previous posts is *October 2015* and is 10 times better than *September 2015* batch (yellow glow, super extensive yellowish glow in right corner). Uniform glow in all corner, IPS glow is small, subtle and only silverish/whiteish with tiny tiny little of blue. Only one bleeding place compare to 4 in previous one, however bigger and more noticable than any of those smaller ones in previous PG.
> 
> *So, judging ONLY by my experience- batches definitely imporved A LOT from September to October.
> 
> Mine October 2015 PG right now is almost keeper, almost perfect. 90%. But again it got bleeding after few hours of using.
> 
> Since we supplier will have to order new batch for new to give me another replacement there is a chance I will maybe even get November 2015 batch. We will see.
> 
> Definetely September 2015 are worse than October 2015. If you see sticker on your monitow with September 2015, you better call supplier and demand October or November one. Trust me.*


Did you have any change to check that uniformity issue ? Very curious on results, best if you can take same video as me so we can compare... Thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Can't believe that these AHVA panels are so bad they are actually getting people to go to TN panels. Of course these newer TN panels aren't as bad as the old ones but still. Man everyday I just become more and more grateful to have scored a winning panel on the first try. Definitely will not be buying anymore monitors for while though.


Yes, it's crazy. You don't have any issues with your Acer ? No BLB, extensive glow, stuck/dead pixels ? I were counting my and I had at least 10! green pixels on a black backroad and found at least one dead. It's absolutely not visible from normal distance but I don't what to think. Seems to me damn much...


----------



## Adajer

Kinda on and off topic. Went to see Spectre today. Noticed a lot of what has been classified as "IPS glow" on the screen at the theatre. The dark scenes had the silvery sheen around bottom mostly but some corners. Nothing total black. What would cause that on a projection screen?


----------



## Skoobs

I'm just curious why a "premium" product is using edge back lighting. My ips screen doesn't have the blackest blacks, but the lighting is perfectly even and there is no yellow or any other colors in the corners. But it isn't edge lit or even led lit.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, definitely, the yellow glow is because of light bleed. But my Acer has some bleed in bottom right corner only, all others are perfect. So I believe there is some without bleed but it would be almost impossible to find. I found lot of stuck pixels and probably one dead. On this resolution it is very tiny and it is not possible to see them without looking for them from closer distance.


I'm not talking about glow or bleed, but the yellow tint you're describing. I had this with two monitors (XB270HU and PG279Q), but on the left side of the monitor instead of the top (and by that I mean the entire left side, so about half of the screen). It's absolutely atrocious, it produces a color shift effect on both bright and dark colors. If those panels have color shift similar to TN AND terrible glow/bleed there's literally no point in buying these over a TN panel.
If I see that a third time with my next PG279Q I'll get a S2716DG (as much as I'd rather avoid TN) and a 27" 1080p VA or IPS as secondary monitor. That'll cost about the same as a PG279Q alone and most likely will give better results. I wanted a single monitor for everything but it looks like that won't be an option. Even now I'm debating cancelling my PG279Q order and save myself the potential hassle.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> I'm just curious why a "premium" product is using edge back lighting. My ips screen doesn't have the blackest blacks, but the lighting is perfectly even and there is no yellow or any other colors in the corners. But it isn't edge lit or even led lit.


I have a NEC CCFL IPS, it has No bleed at all and not much IPS glow... This is the amazing new LED backlights :/ They are actually worse in every way except they are cheaper and thinner.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have a NEC CCFL IPS, it has No bleed at all and not much IPS glow... This is the amazing new LED backlights :/ They are actually worse in every way except they are cheaper and thinner.


Mine is CCFL as well, and I just keep seeing led monitors get my hopes up and end up being garbage. I guess if they keep it up, we eventually won't know what a good screen is, and will just pay a premium for the cheapest junk China can pump out.


----------



## Fiercy

From reading this whole topic you can get the idea that people here care more about corners of the monitor more then games, I can't get how can you be distracted by a tiny bleed in the corner if you actually play something competitive online.. Maybe you just not gamer and you shouldn't get a high refresh monitor in the first place.. Get a 60hz perfect monitor and be happy.

Some people are being way to picky on this in the past gamer screens where much worse and it's clear these monitors aren't perfect so don't buy one "to play lottery" buy to play games.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it's crazy. You don't have any issues with your Acer ? No BLB, extensive glow, stuck/dead pixels ? I were counting my and I had at least 10! green pixels on a black backroad and found at least one dead. It's absolutely not visible from normal distance but I don't what to think. Seems to me damn much...


No backlight bleeding on mine. There is the usual bottom right corner IPS glow that pretty much everyone has, but is not extremely excessive to compared to other people's I've seen and in my room's lighting it's basically impossible to notice unless I turn off all the lights and play in total darkness. I checked for defective pixels using fully red,blue,green,white, and black backgrounds and couldn't find any so either it's not there or I am simply just not trying hard enough, but I'll take either.


----------



## Finraziel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> From reading this whole topic you can get the idea that people here care more about corners of the monitor more then games, I can't get how can you be distracted by a tiny bleed in the corner if you actually play something competitive online.. Maybe you just not gamer and you shouldn't get a high refresh monitor in the first place.. Get a 60hz perfect monitor and be happy.
> 
> Some people are being way to picky on this in the past gamer screens where much worse and it's clear these monitors aren't perfect so don't buy one "to play lottery" buy to play games.


Why don't you just let everyone decide for themselves how they play games? There is a world outside of call of duty or LoL or whatever it is you play competitively you know. The issues people are complaining about here mostly affect singleplayer games, especially dark ones that are not necessarily about fast action.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'm not talking about glow or bleed, but the yellow tint you're describing. I had this with two monitors (XB270HU and PG279Q), but on the left side of the monitor instead of the top (and by that I mean the entire left side, so about half of the screen). It's absolutely atrocious, it produces a color shift effect on both bright and dark colors. If those panels have color shift similar to TN AND terrible glow/bleed there's literally no point in buying these over a TN panel.
> If I see that a third time with my next PG279Q I'll get a S2716DG (as much as I'd rather avoid TN) and a 27" 1080p VA or IPS as secondary monitor. That'll cost about the same as a PG279Q alone and most likely will give better results. I wanted a single monitor for everything but it looks like that won't be an option. Even now I'm debating cancelling my PG279Q order and save myself the potential hassle.


Ah sorry, didn't understand you. Then this is not very encouraging... This side variance is typical for TN but should not be with IPS. Seems like they inherited some "features" from TN brothers. Damn, so it may vary piece to piece. You right, TN would be better but it should not be like that. I have XB270 as well and uniformity is fully acceptable. Almost perfect I would say. Slight variance but not intrusive as with Asus.

1080p is to low man, especially with 27" - don't buy it. Tried it once and it was disaster. With 1440p games look fantastic. Cannot be compared with 1080p even with applying some antialiasing method.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> I'm just curious why a "premium" product is using edge back lighting. My ips screen doesn't have the blackest blacks, but the lighting is perfectly even and there is no yellow or any other colors in the corners. But it isn't edge lit or even led lit.


What panel do you have ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> From reading this whole topic you can get the idea that people here care more about corners of the monitor more then games, I can't get how can you be distracted by a tiny bleed in the corner if you actually play something competitive online.. Maybe you just not gamer and you shouldn't get a high refresh monitor in the first place.. Get a 60hz perfect monitor and be happy.
> 
> Some people are being way to picky on this in the past gamer screens where much worse and it's clear these monitors aren't perfect so don't buy one "to play lottery" buy to play games.


This is not only for competitive but enthusiast as well. For competitive players, TN is better anyway. BLB is not acceptable, it's a defect so we can't just accept it. Same with dead/stuck pixels. But as I said, competitive players do not care, but enthusiast does. And some of us buy this monitor also for work, not only gaming.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> No backlight bleeding on mine. There is the usual bottom right corner IPS glow that pretty much everyone has, but is not extremely excessive to compared to other people's I've seen and in my room's lighting it's basically impossible to notice unless I turn off all the lights and play in total darkness. I checked for defective pixels using fully red,blue,green,white, and black backgrounds and couldn't find any so either it's not there or I am simply just not trying hard enough, but I'll take either.


And your glow is yellowish or silverfish ? You have to be really lucky.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, it won't help with BLB. I would say it can make even worse how the materials stretch more light can leak... See how Benny's was. At the beginning it was a keeper but then bleed developed. I asuume it is because heat. But I will see, have monitor on all day today... so far no change...
> 
> It's right that the amount of glow is pretty acceptable. It's far better then on my LG IPS 23" screen. But there is one bigger problem, at least with my sample, but already HEXUS mention this problem. It's luminance issue where top part of the screen is darker then the center point up to 28% which is unfortunately pretty visible on white solid backgrounds. Especially Windows 10 and during browsing. I found it quiet annoying here. Don't know if this is problem only in first batch (I have September 2015). Benny who has October 2015 did not notice it so far but he will do some tests.
> 
> This is video I've captured, you can see the reply window at bottom is pure white, while if I scroll at the top it changes it's brightness and has yellowish/reddish tint. XB270HU does not have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem HEXUS described:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/?page=3


That looks just like what a TN panel would do.
Yet this isn't a TN panel............is it?

What happens if you move to the left and to the right of the monitor?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That looks just like what a TN panel would do.
> Yet this isn't a TN panel............is it?
> 
> What happens if you move to the left and to the right of the monitor?


Sure it isn't, it's an IPS panel. I know TN suffer from this but I would not think it can be issue with IPS screen. The deviance is 30% which is pretty drastic. My old LG has up to 10% and it is uniform like hell. This was the main reason I've returned PG278Q! If I move left/right everything is fine...

I still waiting for Benny to test his October model, this could give us some hope.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you have any change to check that uniformity issue ? Very curious on results, best if you can take same video as me so we can compare... Thx


Hey misiak, I just did this test with reply window that you mentioned and yes I can see that top is not as pure white but is very very small difference. White at top just a little bit darker but not enough that I would ever notice without you wanting me to test it.

There is no yellowish/reddish tint in it. White is just not as bright as at bottom.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> From reading this whole topic you can get the idea that people here care more about corners of the monitor more then games, I can't get how can you be distracted by a tiny bleed in the corner if you actually play something competitive online.. Maybe you just not gamer and you shouldn't get a high refresh monitor in the first place.. Get a 60hz perfect monitor and be happy.
> 
> Some people are being way to picky on this in the past gamer screens where much worse and it's clear these monitors aren't perfect so don't buy one "to play lottery" buy to play games.


It is distracting and annoying when you have bleed. I had FG2421 that had backlight bleed and whenever I play dark games with black backround like Alien Isolation the parts where there is much black backround it looks like some of the whole picture parts are missing. Those missing picture parts look shiny and reflective like you can see your own face from it like a mirror and this at nighttime. You can't relax and enjoy picture. Considering this was only reason why I go VA over TN at the time it was RMA for me.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hey misiak, I just did this test with reply window that you mentioned and yes I can see that top is not as pure white but is very very small difference. White at top just a little bit darker but not enough that I would ever notice without you wanting me to test it.
> 
> There is no yellowish/reddish tint in it. White is just not as bright as at bottom.


Thx for test. I also have top a bit darker on my XB270HU but it's very little difference, it's not yellowish as you could see in my video and it is not intrusive like PG279Q. Did you see that video ? I think yours is not like that at all. This difference is normal if up to 20%. Still don't know what to do. I'm pretty fine with Acer but I like overal build quality of Asus much more. Also all those stuck pixel makes me a bit worry, ten is pretty much. Nevertheless they don't bother me as I can't see them with naked eye. Need to decide within a week damn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> It is distracting and annoying when you have bleed. I had FG2421 that had backlight bleed and whenever I play dark games with black backround like Alien Isolation the parts where there is much black backround it looks like some of the whole picture parts are missing. Those missing picture parts look shiny and reflective like you can see your own face from it like a mirror and this at nighttime. You can't relax and enjoy picture. Considering this was only reason why I go VA over TN at the time it was RMA for me.


Yes, BLB and dead pixels are defects and can be avoided if QC is good enough. You may have great 1440p IPS screen for 300 eur, add maybe 200 for g-sync module so what we are paying the extra 400 eur for ? For bleed and dead pixels ? No thanks... This is premium product, a flagship. It must have top notch quality. Period.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You may have great 1440p IPS screen for 300 eur, add maybe 200 for g-sync module so what we are paying the extra 400 eur for ? For bleed and dead pixels ? No thanks... This is premium product, a flagship. It must have top notch quality. Period.


You are paying for 144(-165) Hz combined with IPS (AHVA), as long as only one company can make such a panel, prices will be high.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx for test. I also have top a bit darker on my XB270HU but it's very little difference, it's not yellowish as you could see in my video and it is not intrusive like PG279Q. Did you see that video ? I think yours is not like that at all. This difference is normal if up to 20%. Still don't know what to do. I'm pretty fine with Acer but I like overal build quality of Asus much more. Also all those stuck pixel makes me a bit worry, ten is pretty much. Nevertheless they don't bother me as I can't see them with naked eye. Need to decide within a week damn.


You know my opinion. If you have to convince yourself that you are happy with purchase- means you are not happy with purchase. You will use it both for work and gaming which is even more demanding than only gaming in my case (although I also accept only flawless units).

I think you should try more. There is no rush, soon new Acer XB is here. PG batch defienetly improved from September to October so I would try more to get best possible.

But thats me and you know it







.

I for example don't want to rush it. I will wait for third replacement, in the meantime keep eye on new XB release and I will be patient and in the end I am sure I will end up 100% happy from whatever product I will buy- because I took time to choose







.

At this price point- rushing and lying to yourself is worst possible way.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx for test. I also have top a bit darker on my XB270HU but it's very little difference, it's not yellowish as you could see in my video and it is not intrusive like PG279Q. Did you see that video ? I think yours is not like that at all. This difference is normal if up to 20%. Still don't know what to do. I'm pretty fine with Acer but I like overal build quality of Asus much more. Also all those stuck pixel makes me a bit worry, ten is pretty much. Nevertheless they don't bother me as I can't see them with naked eye. Need to decide within a week damn.
> Yes, BLB and dead pixels are defects and can be avoided if QC is good enough. You may have great 1440p IPS screen for 300 eur, add maybe 200 for g-sync module so what we are paying the extra 400 eur for ? For bleed and dead pixels ? No thanks... This is premium product, a flagship. It must have top notch quality. Period.


and if people and many others who read this do not rma these units no one would have gotten improved panels from September manufacture to October manufacture. Why would panel makers improve, they won't know there is problem


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> 1080p is to low man, especially with 27" - don't buy it. Tried it once and it was disaster. With 1440p games look fantastic. Cannot be compared with 1080p even with applying some antialiasing method.


I'd use that monitor for 1080p content - videos and console gaming. I'd play PC games on the Dell obviously


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You know my opinion. If you have to convince yourself that you are happy with purchase- means you are not happy with purchase. You will use it both for work and gaming which is even more demanding than only gaming in my case (although I also accept only flawless units).
> 
> I think you should try more. There is no rush, soon new Acer XB is here. PG batch defienetly improved from September to October so I would try more to get best possible.
> 
> But thats me and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I for example don't want to rush it. I will wait for third replacement, in the meantime keep eye on new XB release and I will be patient and in the end I am sure I will end up 100% happy from whatever product I will buy- because I took time to choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At this price point- rushing and lying to yourself is worst possible way.


Your right, it is always bad if you need convince yourself. But I guess with these monitors some compromises will be necessary. I'm worry I can get much worse next. On the other hand I can get better one.

October/November batch. Well you know, maybe they did not improve and you just had a bad luck with first one and got a pretty decent one on the second attempt but maybe they did not change anything in their process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> and if people and many others who read this do not rma these units no one would have gotten improved panels from September manufacture to October manufacture. Why would panel makers improve, they won't know there is problem


But you know, you return to retailers and they most probably resell them. Would be better to directly return to manufacturer by retailer, then maybe this would have some effects.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'd use that monitor for 1080p content - videos and console gaming. I'd play PC games on the Dell obviously


I see, then it's no problem of course.


----------



## Nicholars

Just don't come here complaining when you have returned your almost perfect PG279Q, had a worse replacement PG279Q, tried the Acer XB271 and found that was worse etc etc. lol. You could probably put some tape or slide some card in the bezel and get that small amount of BLB to be almost invisible. A PG279Q with no orange corner glow, no other faults except a small amount of probably fixable BLB, in the least annoying place on the screen (top left) is about the current holy grail of 144hz AHVA.


----------



## Malinkadink

I really hope the upcoming Eizo freesync monitor that hits all the same specs as this Asus is an Eizo manufactured display with less issues than these AHVA panels are having.


----------



## Pereb

Eizo doesn't make their own panels. It'll be the same AUO panel.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I really hope the upcoming Eizo freesync monitor that hits all the same specs as this Asus is an Eizo manufactured display with less issues than these AHVA panels are having.


As above it will be the same panel. AUO are clearly on a mission to bring down every major monitor manufacturer with their crappy products, or at the very least set a new standard that is so poor, people are actually going to be grateful for only half a screen that has bleed and glow. The vast majority of people don't even know who AUO are, they just blame Acer, Asus, Eizo etc. for the 'premium' monitor they've paid for which is plagued with faults. These are dark days indeed.


----------



## Finraziel

Just because it's the same panel doesn't have to mean the problems are going to be the same. The monitor manufacturer is still the one setting the demans on their supplier and they're the ones deciding how strict their own QA is. Of course it's going to cost more money to be stricter so the product may be more expensive, but as far as we know it's not impossible.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finraziel*
> 
> Just because it's the same panel doesn't have to mean the problems are going to be the same. The monitor manufacturer is still the one setting the demans on their supplier and they're the ones deciding how strict their own QA is. Of course it's going to cost more money to be stricter so the product may be more expensive, but as far as we know it's not impossible.


It's Acer. Strict QA? Hahahaha!! Good one.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> and if people and many others who read this do not rma these units no one would have gotten improved panels from September manufacture to October manufacture. Why would panel makers improve, they won't know there is problem


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Your right, it is always bad if you need convince yourself. But I guess with these monitors some compromises will be necessary. I'm worry I can get much worse next. On the other hand I can get better one.
> 
> October/November batch. Well you know, maybe they did not improve and you just had a bad luck with first one and got a pretty decent one on the second attempt but maybe they did not change anything in their process.
> But you know, you return to retailers and they most probably resell them. Would be better to directly return to manufacturer by retailer, then maybe this would have some effects.
> I see, then it's no problem of course.


There is always fear that you can get worse...

Same is with job. If your job right now is horrible, you should quit and change it. I do it. If I always think that I may get worse job I would still sit in job I hated from bottom of my heart.

Besides you won't know until you try misiak. Telling yourself that you can get worse one- you have no proof of that. So far replacements, while not perfect, were better than first one. I think if you will see in November people posting here very good PGs you will hate yourself for not replacing when you had your rights to do it.

But in the end, of course- its your call mate, and if you are happy with your current PG, keep it







. I won't stop until I get 100% acceptable monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just don't come here complaining when you have returned your almost perfect PG279Q, had a worse replacement PG279Q, tried the Acer XB271 and found that was worse etc etc. lol. You could probably put some tape or slide some card in the bezel and get that small amount of BLB to be almost invisible. A PG279Q with no orange corner glow, no other faults except a small amount of probably fixable BLB, in the least annoying place on the screen (top left) is about the current holy grail of 144hz AHVA.


BS. If I get worse one, I will just tell you that and return it. I will never regret returing faulty monitoir even if fault was smaller than my replacement has. LOL. It HAS FAULT. I do not feel bad about returning faulty things, jesus. If PG and XB won't satisfy me, I will simply buy Dell TN and be happy with it waiting for improved IPS technologu or OLED. lol.

And Nicholars don't tell me please that monitor has bleeding in least annoying place becasue first:

1. You are not me, your are not @misiak or anyone else and you have NO IDEA what is annoying or distaracting for us. However please share what is distracting for you.
2. You don't have monitor.
3. You didn't play on this one
4. You didn't see how it looks like in real life when you play games- if it is annoying or not.
5, You have no idea if it is distracting, annoying or not for you since YOU DO NOT OWN IT, YOU DID NOY PLAY ON IT, YOU DID NOT SEE THIS BLEEDING.

I can tell you it is as distracting for me while playing as HELL. And don't dare to tell me it is not annoying. Maybe for you, but then specify please for you instead of trying to force YOUR STANDARDS on someone else.

So cut your smart advices to people that have one and say it is annoying, telling them that it is not annoying at all if you don't own one with EXACT same fault. Then you can tell if its annoying or not *FOR YOU*.

Go and buy yourself one first. Sometimes I feel like you try to force us to keep faulty products so when you will buy one with faults and keep it- you won't feel bad for keeping faulty crap that you should not accept in first place. But again- your money, your business.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just don't come here complaining when you have returned your almost perfect PG279Q, had a worse replacement PG279Q, tried the Acer XB271 and found that was worse etc etc. lol. You could probably put some tape or slide some card in the bezel and get that small amount of BLB to be almost invisible. A PG279Q with no orange corner glow, no other faults except a small amount of probably fixable BLB, in the least annoying place on the screen (top left) is about the current holy grail of 144hz AHVA.


Well I would agree with this. I'm sure if he would dismantle the panel and put some tape, it would be fixed. It developed because of heat and as material stretched some bleed has leaked. But of course doing this you would void the warranty. Is it worth of risk for such expensive thing? Probably yes because the change you will get even worse is bigger.

I'm in different situation, despite of a little bleed I would keep this panel. For me it's not as distracting as bad uniformity. Problem with this luminance variance is just not acceptable for me on such premium panel. It's too much, I can clearly see once browsing web, work in eclipse or explorer windows. Maybe it would be fine if this is up to 20% max. difference, but I would say it's at least 30% + that yellowish tint in top 1/3. XB270HU is much better in this aspect, you can see slight gama shift at the top but no yellow tint. However, everything is else is better on Asus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As above it will be the same panel. AUO are clearly on a mission to bring down every major monitor manufacturer with their crappy products, or at the very least set a new standard that is so poor, people are actually going to be grateful for only half a screen that has bleed and glow. The vast majority of people don't even know who AUO are, they just blame Acer, Asus, Eizo etc. for the 'premium' monitor they've paid for which is plagued with faults. These are dark days indeed.


But whos fault is this ? It's not AUO fault. It's fault of manufacturers buying such crap quality panels without proper QC. AUO is able to produce perfect panel, however it is maybe 1:100. All others will have some flaws. If manufacturers deny all defective panels, AUO should reflect this or they can close their factories. I would pay maybe 1500e if they can guarantee me perfect panel with no dust, no dead/stuck pixel, no bleed, no uniformity issues. Yes, I would. Unfortunately, they don't do it so we have underwent all this painful procedure until we find a good one.


----------



## Nicholars

Only joking mate don't get annoyed









Yes I agree backlight bleed is EXTREMELY irritating....

But just saying the one you have is better than every other 144hz AHVA panel, I have seen online or used myself...

Try my suggestion.....

Do not use IPS (or TN, or any low contrast screen) in a 100% dark room.... Order a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb and put it somewhere in the room, so that the monitor is not the ONLY light source in the room.... This will make it look a LOT better trust me, and the room is still dark enough as its only 1/2W.

If I had that monitor you pictured, I would DEFINITELY try sticking some card or tape under the bezel to remove most of that backlight bleed (without dismantling the screen), and also use an ambient 6500k light in the room so the monitor is not the only light source.... With those 2 things you could probably make that panel 99% perfect and reduce that bleed to almost invisible. I never use IPS in a 100% dark room, the only screen I use with the lights off is my local dimming 3000:1 contrast VA TV (6000:1 with dimming), even that does not have perfect blacks but they are good enough until I can afford an OLED.

Not saying that I would not find that irritating (I would) but you should try to fix it... as the panel is perfect except for that and one of the only screens I have seen that does not have the horrible orange glow.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Only joking mate don't get annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree backlight bleed is EXTREMELY irritating....
> 
> But just saying the one you have is better than every other 144hz AHVA panel, I have seen online or used myself...
> 
> Try my suggestion.....
> 
> Do not use IPS (or TN, or any low contrast screen) in a 100% dark room.... Order a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb and put it somewhere in the room, so that the monitor is not the ONLY light source in the room.... This will make it look a LOT better trust me
> 
> If I had that monitor you pictured, I would DEFINITELY try sticking some card or tape under the bezel to remove most of that backlight bleed (without dismantling the screen), and also use an ambient 6500k light in the room so the monitor is not the only light source.... With those 2 things you could probably make that panel 99% perfect and reduce that bleed to almost invisible. I never use IPS in a 100% dark room, the only screen I use with the lights off is my local dimming 3000:1 contrast VA TV (6000:1 with dimming), even that does not have perfect blacks but they are good enough until I can afford an OLED.
> 
> Not trying to force you to do anything, or saying that I would not find that irritating (I would) but you should try to fix it... as the panel is perfect except for that and one of the only screens I have seen that does not have the horrible orange glow.


Don't think I didn't try. I tried to bend bezels near bleeding- no influence, sticking something between panel and bezel- no change. I tighten up chasis screw at the bottom of panel- no change. I loosen it up to alsmot removing screw- no change.

Hell, I even bent side bezel enough to almost make permanent bent but it had no influence on bleeding. When you touch PANEL itself it affect bleeding. Bezel has nothing to do with it in case of this bleeding place.

I tried massage method, burning method and cooling method (left monitor today on balcony for night, it was about 3-5 C outside)- no effect on bleeding at left side.

Just by this I can tell you that in case of this monitor or at least my unit- BLB on left side is fault INSIDE panel itself, probably under screen and bezels and chasis HAS NO EFFECT on it so far as I tested. I would have to examine and try to fix something within panel itself, which is of course super big risk. I can easly make it a lot worse and then not being able to return it, RMA it or get replacement.

I prefer to take safer route and try replacement again.

Besides I just prefer playing in dark room, that is my style. And I have nothing against IPS in total dark and its GLOW. But bleeding is no go, it is fault and I won't install bulb, buying bulb to be able to overcome fault. Fault should not be there. Period.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This.
> There is always fear that you can get worse...
> 
> Same is with job. If your job right now is horrible, you should quit and change it. I do it. If I always think that I may get worse job I would still sit in job I hated from bottom of my heart.
> 
> Besides you won't know until you try misiak. Telling yourself that you can get worse one- you have no proof of that. So far replacements, while not perfect, were better than first one. I think if you will see in November people posting here very good PGs you will hate yourself for not replacing when you had your rights to do it.
> 
> But in the end, of course- its your call mate, and if you are happy with your current PG, keep it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I won't stop until I get 100% acceptable monitor.
> BS. If I get worse one, I will just tell you that and return it. I will never regret returing faulty monitoir even if fault was smaller than my replacement has. LOL. It HAS FAULT. I do not feel bad about returning faulty things, jesus. If PG and XB won't satisfy me, I will simply buy Dell TN and be happy with it waiting for improved IPS technologu or OLED. lol.
> 
> And Nicholars don't tell me please that monitor has bleeding in least annoying place becasue first:
> 
> 1. You are not me, your are not @misiak or anyone else and you have NO IDEA what is annoying or distaracting for us. However please share what is distracting for you.
> 2. You don't have monitor.
> 3. You didn't play on this one
> 4. You didn't see how it looks like in real life when you play games- if it is annoying or not.
> 5, You have no idea if it is distracting, annoying or not for you since YOU DO NOT OWN IT, YOU DID NOY PLAY ON IT, YOU DID NOT SEE THIS BLEEDING.
> 
> I can tell you it is as distracting for me while playing as HELL. And don't dare to tell me it is not annoying. Maybe for you, but then specify please for you instead of trying to force YOUR STANDARDS on someone else.
> 
> So cut your smart advices to people that have one and say it is annoying, telling them that it is not annoying at all if you don't own one with EXACT same fault. Then you can tell if its annoying or not *FOR YOU*.
> 
> Go and buy yourself one first. Sometimes I feel like you try to force us to keep faulty products so when you will buy one with faults and keep it- you won't feel bad for keeping faulty crap that you should not accept in first place. But again- your money, your business.


But it's better to have not perfect work than no work Benny







You know, these are not professional monitors for thousands euros so we can't expect perfect uniformity. But there is a border where it's still acceptable and where not. Same with BLB and glow. You must find that border. None will be perfect. If it is distracting for someone, there is no other way than return it. Everyone must ask himself a question. Yes, it's not perfect but can I live with that without being distracted ???

Btw, how many attempts your retailer is going to give you ?







And, how do you know TN Dell with satisfy you ? I don't think it will, uniformity is big issue with them. But you may try...

For @Nicholars I may say that any kind of bleed is damn distracting. And even more if it is not symmetric. Even a tiny one can make you crazy because you realize it could be perfect screen but this just ruined everything.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Only joking mate don't get annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree backlight bleed is EXTREMELY irritating....
> 
> But just saying the one you have is better than every other 144hz AHVA panel, I have seen online or used myself...
> 
> Try my suggestion.....
> 
> Do not use IPS (or TN, or any low contrast screen) in a 100% dark room.... Order a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb and put it somewhere in the room, so that the monitor is not the ONLY light source in the room.... This will make it look a LOT better trust me, and the room is still dark enough as its only 1/2W.
> 
> If I had that monitor you pictured, I would DEFINITELY try sticking some card or tape under the bezel to remove most of that backlight bleed (without dismantling the screen), and also use an ambient 6500k light in the room so the monitor is not the only light source.... With those 2 things you could probably make that panel 99% perfect and reduce that bleed to almost invisible. I never use IPS in a 100% dark room, the only screen I use with the lights off is my local dimming 3000:1 contrast VA TV (6000:1 with dimming), even that does not have perfect blacks but they are good enough until I can afford an OLED.
> 
> Not saying that I would not find that irritating (I would) but you should try to fix it... as the panel is perfect except for that and one of the only screens I have seen that does not have the horrible orange glow.


Playing in a pitch black room definitely made Alien Isolation better. I think any game with a serious creep factor needs to be played like that. Was damn nice to have my PG278Q for that one.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Playing in a pitch black room definitely made Alien Isolation better. I think any game with a serious creep factor needs to be played like that. Was damn nice to have my PG278Q for that one.


Games that are all dark / night are just poor on any IPS or TN screen, I played alien isolation on my local dimming VA TV with the lights off and it was good, play dark games on your TV or any non IPS/TN screen. You are better off with a high contrast 60hz screen (VA/OLED TV or VA monitor) for any dark games.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But it's better to have not perfect work than no work Benny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, these are not professional monitors for thousands euros so we can't expect perfect uniformity. But there is a border where it's still acceptable and where not. Same with BLB and glow. You must find that border. None will be perfect. If it is distracting for someone, there is no other way than return it. Everyone must ask himself a question. Yes, it's not perfect but can I live with that without being distracted ???
> 
> Btw, how many attempts your retailer is going to give you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how do you know TN Dell with satisfy you ? I don't think it will, uniformity is big issue with them. But you may try...
> 
> For @Nicholars I may say that any kind of bleed is damn distracting. And even more if it is not symmetric. Even a tiny one can make you crazy because you realize it could be perfect screen but this just ruined everything.


Depends, sometimes it is better to not have job than horrible job IF YOU can allow yourself for it. So it depends.

I can allow myself to play lottery for perfect monitor, I am in no rush, I can play games in meantime on my 1080p. So I have no reason to accept faulties.

I belive there are perfect ones and people are too fast to belive there are none simply becasuse that gives them excuse to keep faulty ones.

And my retailer. Law states that if product is faulty- they have to:
1. Repair
2. If 1 is not possible- replace me with new one
3. If 1 and 2 are not possible- refund.

Also by the law- RMAed proofed products cannot be sold by store again as new products but have to be sold as used or send back to producer. I will keep up with my lottery







.

So as long as they can get monitor they have to give me replacement if my RMA is proofed as fault. And bleeding is fault so my RMA are accepted. Besides here if this monitor costs 3,5k PLN- they want that money since there are few people in my country that are willing to pay that much for single monitor.

Besides, I can't try to lie to myself that I can live with bleeding, because I know I won't. It will bother always, ever, every day. I play game to relax, not to be bothered







. So I will try. Each to his own.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Depends, sometimes it is better to not have job than horrible job IF YOU can allow yourself for it. So it depends.
> 
> I can allow myself to play lottery for perfect monitor, I am in no rush, I can play games in meantime on my 1080p. So I have no reason to accept faulties.
> 
> I belive there are perfect ones and people are too fast to belive there are none simply becasuse that gives them excuse to keep faulty ones.
> 
> And my retailer. Law states that if product is faulty- they have to:
> 1. Repair
> 2. If 1 is not possible- replace me with new one
> 3. If 1 and 2 are not possible- refund.
> 
> Also by the law- RMAed proofed products cannot be sold by store again as new products but have to be sold as used or send back to producer. I will keep up with my lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So as long as they can get monitor they have to give me replacement if my RMA is proofed as fault. And bleeding is fault so my RMA are accepted. Besides here if this monitor costs 3,5k PLN- they want that money since there are few people in my country that are willing to pay that much for single monitor.
> 
> Besides, I can't try to lie to myself that I can live with bleeding, because I know I won't. It will bother always, ever, every day. I play game to relax, not to be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I will try. Each to his own.


Problem is that even certain amount of dead/stuck pixels is not a fault according ISO 13406-2. The norm is 2 dead pixel for million pixels or 5 stuck pixels. Also BLB is not considered as a fault and uniformity detto. So what do you think retailer do ? They will not accept any RMA from your side. Only thing you can do is return until 14 days all over again. But I'm sure your retailer will not like it sooner or later. Of course you can buy from someone else and play again.

3,5k PLN... it's same in Slovakia dude. We have very similar average salary. So it is harder for us to accept some flaws than other western EU countries or US.


----------



## misiak

*Guy, is there any other owner here besides Benny, who can confirm or deny this luminance issue on his panel ??? Thx!*


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Games that are all dark / night are just poor on any IPS or TN screen, I played alien isolation on my local dimming VA TV with the lights off and it was good, play dark games on your TV or any non IPS/TN screen. You are better off with a high contrast 60hz screen (VA/OLED TV or VA monitor) for any dark games.


PG278Q colors / color shift ain't that bad with your head positioned right. Strong AG coating hurts it more than anything. I'm not sure I could do 60hz ever again though, it seems like a slideshow after years of not using it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Problem is that even certain amount of dead/stuck pixels is not a fault according ISO 13406-2. The norm is 2 dead pixel for million pixels or 5 stuck pixels. Also BLB is not considered as a fault and uniformity detto. So what do you think retailer do ? They will not accept any RMA from your side. Only thing you can do is return until 14 days all over again. But I'm sure your retailer will not like it sooner or later. Of course you can buy from someone else and play again.
> 
> 3,5k PLN... it's same in Slovakia dude. We have very similar average salary. So it is harder for us to accept some flaws than other western EU countries or US.


Again- I prefer not to have PG at all than accpeting faulty one or faulty enough so it is not acceptable for me. I am not kind of guy who HAS TO HAVE biggest e-peen no matter what. I love those IPS screen designs and features but no enough to accept faulty ones just to own one. lol







I can live without one easly.

And so far my retailer accepted my second RMA and I don't care how much they will accept more. If they stop I will just shrug my arms and go buy from another retailer, go for Acer or just buy TN Dell.

It is not like I am starving and neeed food. This is expensive, luxury product that is not needed for me to live or even play games so I can be as picky as I want to till I am happy







.

Bah... I could even just give up on those IPS monitors and try lets say again in January if batches improves.

As I said, I am in no hurry with them so I prefer to be patient and get best possible. You are from Slovakia so you know how expensive it is for us- that is one of the reasons I am extreme picky and will be.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *Guy, is there any other owner here besides Benny, who can confirm or deny this luminance issue on his panel ??? Thx!*


What exactly are we supposed to see? the video is in portrait 240p. Cant make anything out.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> What exactly are we supposed to see? the video is in portrait 240p. Cant make anything out.


I've already mention that here, but it's about this. If you have this panel, please test it. I really hope this was one of faulty piece and not all are like this.

HEXUS mention this problem as well. It's luminance issue where top part of the screen is darker then the center point up to 28% which is unfortunately pretty visible on white solid backgrounds. Especially Windows 10 and during browsing. I found it quiet annoying here. Don't know if this is problem only in first batch (I have September 2015). Benny who has October 2015 did not notice it so far but he will do some tests. Edit: he confirmed that the top is a bit darker but without yellowish tint.

This is video I've captured, you can see the reply window at bottom is pure white, while if I scroll at the top it changes it's brightness and has yellowish/reddish tint. XB270HU does not have this issue.






This is the problem HEXUS described:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/87242-asus-rog-swift-pg279q/?page=3


----------



## Benny89

I also tested Nicholars solution with having a little light behind me.

Problem is light does not help on bleeding. It let you almost completly get rid of IPS glow in dark scenes but in every dark scene bleeding spot will still be visible on dark background. Even more since now that is the only place on screen that glows as corners IPS glow is completely reduced by light.

The only way you could stop noticing bleed at left edge is to put some source of bright light or glow next to left side of monitor. Like for example second monitor with some windows/browser on or some lamp etc. Then your eye has much brigther spot so you just do not notice bleeding.

However that also hits immersion hard having something so bright to shine, especially in dark games.

That is the problem with BLB- light does not make it dissapear from darkscenes as bleeding spot produces much brighter colors and glow anyway on dark background.

I was just playing for couple of hours Metro, Thief and Dark Souls, trying to maybe accept this bleeding spot but I just can't stop looking on it. Just can't.

It is like trying to look through your car front window and without noticing crack on far right side. If you force yourself all the time to NOT look there, you won't see it. But that kind of hit your field of view while driving.... And only makes you remember about the crack all the time.

Ow, well, I am going now to put PG back to box.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *Guy, is there any other owner here besides Benny, who can confirm or deny this luminance issue on his panel ??? Thx!*


Well, you already know I had this with 2 panels (XB270HU and PG279Q).
I should get my next one this week, I'll check for that again (well I don't even need to check for it considering how obvious it is).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Well, you already know I had this with 2 panels (XB270HU and PG279Q).
> I should get my next one this week, I'll check for that again (well I don't even need to check for it considering how obvious it is).


Really was it so bad ??? In that case this may vary piece from piece. So we have no encouragement we get one without this uniformity issue. So besides dead pixels, dust, blb, glow, this is another issue we may have. Really great :-/


----------



## misiak

Guys, found this video on YouTube and seems this guy has ABSOLUTELY no bleed or glow. Unbelievable. All should look like this! My XB270HU and PG279Q look like a crap in comparison with this.

Check yourself:


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really was it so bad ??? In that case this may vary piece from piece. So we have no encouragement we get one without this uniformity issue. So besides dead pixels, dust, blb, glow, this is another issue we may have. Really great :-/


The entire left side of the screen had a yellow tint on both cases.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow, well, I am going now to put PG back to box.


Me too







But look at the video I've posted. Seems we still have a chance...

Btw, how do you post it? In plain original box or you going to wrap it in some paper? It's a big box, I think I will send it as it came. Only original box with address stickers.


----------



## Finraziel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's Acer. Strict QA? Hahahaha!! Good one.


Yeah, except this was about Eizo.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, found this video on YouTube and seems this guy has ABSOLUTELY no bleed or glow. Unbelievable. All should look like this! My XB270HU and PG279Q look like a crap in comparison with this.
> 
> Check yourself:


That is why I stll play lottery







. If he can has one, I also want one. Glow might be not visible as game is bright colored but he defienitly had no bleeding that compare to mine where you can spot it even on darker colors easly.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The entire left side of the screen had a yellow tint on both cases.


Strange, I have it only in vertical direction. Sides of the screen are OK. Meh, if we join mine and yours we would get a nice TN panel


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look at the video I've posted. Seems we still have a chance...
> 
> Btw, how do you post it? In plain original box or you going to wrap it in some paper? It's a big box, I think I will send it as it came. Only original box with address stickers.


Well, my supplier wants always to wrap original box in something but it doesn't matter what. I will use some paper etc. Courier will stick adress and everything else tomorrow. I just have to pack it, wrap it and write RMA number on it.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Strange, I have it only in vertical direction. Sides of the screen are OK. Meh, if we join mine and yours we would get a nice TN panel


It's an issue with the backlight uniformity, it seems. The problem is that normally bad uniformity results in some areas being noticeably darker, but in that case theyre also yellow which is infuriating. You can get it pretty much anywhere on the screen too.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is why I stll play lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If he can has one, I also want one. Glow might be not visible as game is bright colored but he defienitly had no bleeding that compare to mine where you can spot it even on darker colors easly.


Nono, look at this and press pause









https://youtu.be/1o_RwBaiN3c?t=82


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It's an issue with the backlight uniformity, it seems. The problem is that normally bad uniformity results in some areas being noticeably darker, but in that case theyre also yellow which is infuriating. You can get it pretty much anywhere on the screen too.


Yes, I would be fine if it is only darker, these is pretty normal, all LCSs have some deviance. For example my LG is absolutely great in uniformity up to 10%. This should be up to 20% which is still acceptable but that yellow/reddish tint, you name it, kills it completely. Absolutely horrible for me... I noticed it much worse on WARM preset.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, my supplier wants always to wrap original box in something but it doesn't matter what. I will use some paper etc. Courier will stick adress and everything else tomorrow. I just have to pack it, wrap it and write RMA number on it.


Did you send it to you already wrapped in a paper ? Because my arrived naked. As I would buy it in a shop







Both of them arrived like this... Problem is I don't have such big paper :-D


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It's an issue with the backlight uniformity, it seems. The problem is that normally bad uniformity results in some areas being noticeably darker, but in that case theyre also yellow which is infuriating. You can get it pretty much anywhere on the screen too.


Btw, did you send back your PG279Q for exchange ? What did you do ?


----------



## motivman

guys, i am contemplating going for a 3 monitor setup. but i want something that will give me access to all the tech that my graphics cards can offer. yeah i wanna eat my cake and have it too. I am thinking of getting a 3 monitor setup of

1. PG278Q as center monitor
2. VN279Q (1080P) as side monitors

I really want PG279Q, but i really cannot stand ips glow and 279Q does not have 3d vision 2

Is the picture quality difference between the 278Q and 279Q worth loosing 3d vision 2 and dealing with IPS glow?

Also, will i be able to setup nvidia surround with the PG278Q and VN279Q?

Decisions, Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## MistaSparkul

Not all of them suffer from massive amounts of IPS glow. Seems a lot of them do but it's not like 100% of them are all bad, there are a few good ones out there even though those are far and few. If you're willing to enter the panel lottery and don't mind possibly having to return a few then go for it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you send it to you already wrapped in a paper ? Because my arrived naked. As I would buy it in a shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them arrived like this... Problem is I don't have such big paper :-D


It was already wrapped in foil by supplier when I got it. So I just used their foil and add little bit of paper to cover what couldn't be covered anymore







.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Not all of them suffer from massive amounts of IPS glow. Seems a lot of them do but it's not like 100% of them are all bad, there are a few good ones out there even though those are far and few. If you're willing to enter the panel lottery and don't mind possibly having to return a few then go for it.


Yes, all IPS have glow but this glow should be SILVERISH. YELLOW glow is actually a bleed combined with typical glow. Anyone who has yellow glow in corners should return it and ask for replacement. I have 2 perfect corners and if I look from default position I can't see a glow. Only if I move my head in a big angle I can't see nothing on the screen but silverfish glow. This is very OK, as this is typical IPS glow. BUT, if you can see yellow corners, then this is really bad. Typical glow is not distracting much, but this yellowish is just ridiculous. Looks like someone pissed on your screen :-D Very annoying to look at that.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Looks like someone pissed on your screen :-D


Perfectly accurate


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Btw, did you send back your PG279Q for exchange ? What did you do ?


I did, I should be getting another this week.


----------



## unSatisfied

I plan on ordering one of these in December, however they're still not available in the United States..


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> What exactly are we supposed to see? the video is in portrait 240p. Cant make anything out.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but from what I can see as he scrolls down the color changes more yellow.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, found this video on YouTube and seems this guy has ABSOLUTELY no bleed or glow. Unbelievable. All should look like this! My XB270HU and PG279Q look like a crap in comparison with this.
> 
> Check yourself:


Yo dude, I'm pretty sure this is Muleman's (think that was his name) monitor. Didn't he post a while back and we all agreed that it was pretty much perfect?


----------



## freshmint

Not sure if this has been posted but Nvidia has confirmed an issue in their current driver about GPU throttling at 144hz and will soon fix it:

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Confirms-Clock-Speed-Power-Increases-High-Refresh-Rates-Promises-Fix


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> What exactly are we supposed to see? the video is in portrait 240p. Cant make anything out.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but from what I can see as he scrolls down the color changes more yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've already added a comment to the video. It's pretty annoying. Seems this is another issue we need to deal with because there is a user who reported this also on XB270HU. However, he had this yellow tint at the left side.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Yo dude, I'm pretty sure this is Muleman's (think that was his name) monitor. Didn't he post a while back and we all agreed that it was pretty much perfect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muleman's ? I can't follow everything in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could live with some slight blb or glow, or stuck pixels, but can't live with this uniformity issue. That's why I've returned TN Swift so I really don't want to see it on IPS panel. And you know, lot of people were excited at first and then nigh came and it was ready in box to return
Click to expand...


----------



## misiak

Hi Guys, wanted to share with you the uniformity issue a was talking about last days. Now photos. This is simple not acceptable for price tag this monitor have. Even more for IPS panel! So watch out yours and if you find you have also this issue, return them...

This is PG279Q, look at that crazy yellow tint in top 1/3 of the screen. Especially top left. Ridiculous, isn't it ? This is exactly what hexus said and how I see it on my sample. Ignore the pink at the right side, it's camera.



Now this is XB270HU, very good uniformity, only bottom left corners is slightly darker. However, this is far more acceptable than crazy yellow tint on Asus:


----------



## Pereb

Here's a pic of my XB270HU (it looked worse in person)


and PG279Q


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Here's a pic of my XB270HU (it looked worse in person)
> 
> 
> and PG279Q


Uff, that Asus looks damn bad! Are they kidding.... Why the hell no reviews mentioned this ?????!!!! I'm find if there is luminance difference so it looks a bit gray, but WHAT IS THIS YELLOW TINT ????!!

What is manufacturing date on yours ?

I've just ordered another one from different retailer and if this has the same issue I'm done with Asus for good....

Here also mine photos on solid white.... Warm preset is worst

PG279Q



XB270HU


----------



## Nicholars

Some of these are so bad it is almost funny. Do they have ANY quality control at all on these panels?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Some of these are so bad it is almost funny. Do they have ANY quality control at all on these panels?


They probably check if they turn on.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What is manufacturing date on yours ?


Already returned it but probably September.


----------



## xg4m3

Woooow, that yellow shift is bad. I couldn't picture it when some member here complained about it, but damn, that's too much.
I'm now somewhat glad Acer's XB is coming a little late so i didn't order PG and had complications with returning it.

I really, really hope they will fix that soon, with next batch.


----------



## Falkentyne

Guys I'm serious.
that yellow tint at the top.....that is *EXACTLY* What TN panels look like!
Someone prove me wrong--you CAN'T.

THIS IS MY BENQ XL2720Z.
standarad mode. brightness=30. Blur reduction off, vertical total tweaks off (120.5 hz), contrast 43, RGB 100,98,96.

*EDIT* stupid $150 sony camera is making the picture look FAR more muted than real life. taking pictures with exposure EV 2.0 now.
Hope these look better.
1) Brightness=100.



2) Brightness=30



Notice that my XL2720Z 27" 1080p TN looks similar to your guys PG279Q's ?

Ok people. Do me a favor.
Go to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
Use your PG279Q's.

Set the gamma 2.2 line to be exactly in the center of the monitor, then look at it head-on. Note the gamma value.
Move your head UP and down relative to the panel (look above and below the center line).

Does the gamma shift? or does it remain 2.2?

Waiting for your answers.
*edit* that uniformity issue at the center of the screen looks far worse on camera than it does IRL. Camera seems to greatly exaggerate the effect.
It's rather obvious if I stand all the way across the room and look at the monitor from 20 feet away but not at normal viewing distance, can barely notice anything except very faintly. my VG248QE's look--far-- worse.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Woooow, that yellow shift is bad. I couldn't picture it when some member here complained about it, but damn, that's too much.
> I'm now somewhat glad Acer's XB is coming a little late so i didn't order PG and had complications with returning it.
> 
> I really, really hope they will fix that soon, with next batch.


Yes, it's unbelievable how this can pass QC. Even more astonishing is that no review mentioned this yellow tint. If it's only darker I don't have issues with it but if top of the screen is yellow and bottom white.... Man, it's so bad. Is worse than glow and bleed together. You always notice on white background, when browsing pages, etc. I bought another one from different reseller so I'm very curios. I will have 3 of them and pay 2500 eur for them! Ridiculous...


----------



## Nicholars

I did not notice a yellow tint on the Mg279Q or XB270HU that I tried, the XB270Hu had horrible green staining under half of the screen, the MG279Q was ok except a bright bar on the right side and bad orange glow. those pics are really really bad, I hope that only the worst examples are getting shown on this forum and I get something better because these look terrible. My current screen is old and far too small but its NEC and has literally zero problems at all.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Guys I'm serious.
> that yellow tint at the top.....that is *EXACTLY* What TN panels look like!
> Someone prove me wrong--you CAN'T.
> 
> THIS IS MY BENQ XL2720Z.
> standarad mode. brightness=30. Blur reduction off, vertical total tweaks off (120.5 hz), contrast 43, RGB 100,98,96.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok people. Do me a favor.
> Go to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> Use your PG279Q's.
> 
> Set the gamma 2.2 line to be exactly in the center of the monitor, then look at it head-on. Note the gamma value.
> Move your head UP and down relative to the panel (look above and below the center line).
> 
> Does the gamma shift? or does it remain 2.2?
> 
> Waiting for your answers.


I can confirm that TN looks exactly the same plus TN has brighter image on sides. This IPS does not. So why we getting IPS ?? The only difference is that on TN if you look from height of a border this tint is reduced and almost invisible so at the end if you willing to accept this viewing position it look better than this IPS panel! Of courses angles are much, much better with IPS but that yellow tint.... come on. The tint is not changing with angles at all. It's some flaw, really hope we got faulty pieces and majority will be fine.

@Benny, I'm asking once more, did you notice something we mentioned in last posts? I know you said it was slightly darker at the top, but was there that crazy yellow tint ?

Tried your test, gama remains! This is IPS panel for sure man.... Hardly believable, isn't it. Who make reviews of these products ? Are reviewers completely blind? Someone said, yes, the top is darker but no one mentioned this terrible yellow tint which ruins everything.

And btw, your Benq looks better than my Asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Woooow, that yellow shift is bad. I couldn't picture it when some member here complained about it, but damn, that's too much.
> I'm now somewhat glad Acer's XB is coming a little late so i didn't order PG and had complications with returning it.
> 
> I really, really hope they will fix that soon, with next batch.


That was probably me, I did not notice anyone else complained about it before. Then Pareb also posted pictures of yellow tint. But seems not so bad than mine... Benny told that on October model the top is slightly darker but without extensive yellow tint.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ok people. Do me a favor.
> Go to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> Use your PG279Q's.
> 
> Set the gamma 2.2 line to be exactly in the center of the monitor, then look at it head-on. Note the gamma value.
> Move your head UP and down relative to the panel (look above and below the center line).
> 
> Does the gamma shift? or does it remain 2.2?
> 
> Waiting for your answers.


I can't test now because I'm waiting for my next monitor (which may or may not have the same issue), but what I was seeing is definitely not TN gradient. It did not shift when I moved my head at all. Also on my screens it wasn't at the top but on the left side of the monitor. I also posted on TFTCentral forum about it and was told it's a backlight uniformity issue.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I can confirm that TN looks exactly the same plus TN has brighter image on sides. This IPS does not. So why we getting IPS ?? The only difference is that on TN if you look from height of a border this tint is reduced and almost invisible so at the end if you willing to accept this viewing position it look better than this IPS panel! Of courses angles are much, much better with IPS but that yellow tint.... come on. The tint is not changing with angles at all. It's some flaw, really hope we got faulty pieces and majority will be fine.
> 
> @Benny, I'm asking once more, did you notice something we mentioned in last posts? I know you said it was slightly darker at the top, but was there that crazy yellow tint ?
> 
> Tried your test, gama remains! This is IPS panel for sure man.... Hardly believable, isn't it. Who make reviews of these products ? Are reviewers completely blind? Someone said, yes, the top is darker but no one mentioned this terrible yellow tint which ruins everything.
> 
> And btw, your Benq looks better than my Asus.


Misiak, I edited my post.
I took new pictures. The 0.0 EV exposure was making the screen look as if blur reduction was on (it looked MUCH brighter in person). The new pictures I took are much more like what it looks in real life.

Did you check lagom.nl for gamma shifts ? With 2.2 in middle of screen, my Benq shifts to 1.8 if I move my head above the monitor and to 2.6+ if I move my head down below the monitor.

*edit* Just saw Pereb's reply.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I did not notice a yellow tint on the Mg279Q or XB270HU that I tried, the XB270Hu had horrible green staining under half of the screen, the MG279Q was ok except a bright bar on the right side and bad orange glow. those pics are really really bad, I hope that only the worst examples are getting shown on this forum and I get something better because these look terrible. My current screen is old and far too small but its NEC and has literally zero problems at all.


Heh, I will tell ya tomorrow. And then I'm definitely done with this new 165Hz crap. XB270HU is far better. So either I really got the worse sample or this really sucks.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Misiak, I edited my post.
> I took new pictures. The 0.0 EV exposure was making the screen look as if blur reduction was on (it looked MUCH brighter in person). The new pictures I took are much more like what it looks in real life.
> 
> Did you check lagom.nl for gamma shifts ? With 2.2 in middle of screen, my Benq shifts to 1.8 if I move my head above the monitor and to 2.6+ if I move my head down below the monitor.
> 
> *edit* Just saw Pereb's reply.


I can't see any changes if I move my head up and down. Angles are really good. But maybe I don't know how to use that test correctly. But I had TN panel, it was terrible. It was completely wash out if I looked from angles. With IPS it's perfect...


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it's unbelievable how this can pass QC. Even more astonishing is that no review mentioned this yellow tint. If it's only darker I don't have issues with it but if top of the screen is yellow and bottom white.... Man, it's so bad. Is worse than glow and bleed together. You always notice on white background, when browsing pages, etc. I bought another one from different reseller so I'm very curios. I will have 3 of them and pay 2500 eur for them! Ridiculous...


2500€, daaaamn. I truly hope next one is going to be perfect.
Everyone who is not happy should return it and after some time Asus will have to do something to fix them. The more returns, the higher the chance of fix sooner. Some people were bashing benny here for being picky, but he is right; if you're not fully satisfied, return it and after some time Asus will notice it (ok, that thing with gpu's was too much







, but that's off topic).


----------



## Nicholars

What you are seeing I think, is nothing to do with viewing angles etc. it is dirt or discoloration on the screen or something like that, the XB270HU I had was the same except it was green and bottom left. My TV has a slightly green blob on it as well on white backgrounds, but on these £700+ monitors it really should not be happening.


----------



## atomicus

Shocking how bad some of these AUO panels are. I've said it before but this is NOT what IPS should be like, not at all. It's like someone selling you a Ferrari that has a smoking engine, exhaust pipe dragging on the ground and rust... and being told this is what Ferrari's are like, get used to it. It's a joke. I have a Samsung PLS (IPS) 60hz 1440p monitor which is virtually flawless... tiny bit of glow bottom left which I hardly ever notice, and perfect colours throughout. I've got friends with Dell and Eizo IPS monitors also, better than mine. The only thing they lack is the faster speed and variable sync, but in every other aspect they put these AUO panels to utter shame.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> 2500€, daaaamn. I truly hope next one is going to be perfect.
> Everyone who is not happy should return it and after some time Asus will have to do something to fix them. The more returns, the higher the chance of fix sooner. Some people were bashing benny here for being picky, but he is right; if you're not fully satisfied, return it and after some time Asus will notice it.


Yes, it's crazy but I have to try. If it sucks again I'm out of money and have to wait for refund. Then I can make another try. But I'm torn apart. At one side I'm pretty satisfied with this XB270HU but it has pretty much stuck pixels (not visible though) and some minor blb and glow. I think I could live with that but I desperately like PG2789Qs design and overal build quality. The stand is fantastic. But for me image quality is more important and I know for sure that I couldn't live with that yellowish tint. But I hope this may vary from piece to piece and I can get better one and be completely satisfied. So I have to give it a try. But what if I return XB270HU and next one will be even worse ?







I had never in my life a harder time to buying a piece of electronics as I have now....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What you are seeing I think, is nothing to do with viewing angles etc. it is dirt or discoloration on the screen or something like that, the XB270HU I had was the same except it was green and bottom left. My TV has a slightly green blob on it as well on white backgrounds, but on these £700+ monitors it really should not be happening.


Sure it is not about angles. This is a uniformity problem. But it should NOT have a yellow tint. Can be darker but this tint should not be there... But I would like to hear more from other PGs users. Really nobody except one guy mentioned this ? Then maybe majority is fine, I don't know. That's why I've immediately order another one... I have no problem to return back if it has same issue but I already lost so much time with this so I can't stop now


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Shocking how bad some of these AUO panels are. I've said it before but this is NOT what IPS should be like, not at all. It's like someone selling you a Ferrari that has a smoking engine, exhaust pipe dragging on the ground and rust... and being told this is what Ferrari's are like, get used to it. It's a joke. I have a Samsung PLS (IPS) 60hz 1440p monitor which is virtually flawless... tiny bit of glow bottom left which I hardly ever notice, and perfect colours throughout. I've got friends with Dell and Eizo IPS monitors also, better than mine. The only thing they lack is the faster speed and variable sync, but in every other aspect they put these AUO panels to utter shame.


I think I will try a pg279q and if they arel as bad as some of these on here, I will just get a 60hz 27" 1440p IPS screen and keep that until something better comes out, the contrast ratio and response times on these AHVA screens are good, also obviously Gsync and 144hz, other than that they are actually worse than £400 60hz 27" 1440p IPS screens from LG, Samsung etc.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Shocking how bad some of these AUO panels are. I've said it before but this is NOT what IPS should be like, not at all. It's like someone selling you a Ferrari that has a smoking engine, exhaust pipe dragging on the ground and rust... and being told this is what Ferrari's are like, get used to it. It's a joke. I have a Samsung PLS (IPS) 60hz 1440p monitor which is virtually flawless... tiny bit of glow bottom left which I hardly ever notice, and perfect colours throughout. I've got friends with Dell and Eizo IPS monitors also, better than mine. The only thing they lack is the faster speed and variable sync, but in every other aspect they put these AUO panels to utter shame.


That's truth but actually you have not much to choose from. It's either speed and not very uniform image, glow, bleed, dead pixels or slow panel and flawless unit. Can't you overclock your panel a bit ? I have LG and clocked to 75Hz. Difference night and day, but it's only 1080p and 23"... If these 60Hz panel would have a g-sync plus could be slightly overlookable I would take them instead.


----------



## Nicholars

I don't think any of the 27" 1440p low input lag 60hz IPS screens overclock to 70-75hz do they? Dell 2715, Asus MX27AQ etc?


----------



## misiak

I don't know, you may give it a try with cru utility. But I think it will not be possible because HDMI will not handle such high pixel clock at 1440p... Does it have DP ?


----------



## Nicholars

They all have DP, but I have not read any reports of anything over 60hz? I had an Asus 32" 1440p VA monitor and that did 75hz.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's truth but actually you have not much to choose from. It's either speed and not very uniform image, glow, bleed, dead pixels or slow panel and flawless unit. Can't you overclock your panel a bit ? I have LG and clocked to 75Hz. Difference night and day, but it's only 1080p and 23"... If these 60Hz panel would have a g-sync plus could be slightly overlookable I would take them instead.


Choice is definitely the problem. I'm really hoping the arrival of DP 1.3 gives the manufacturers a big push and we see some far better quality panels... we can only hope anyway! There's just nothing really 'exciting' out there at the moment, not when you look closely at the panel tech... everything is relatively old, overclocked and rehashed, squeezing every last drop out of DP 1.2. Of course we need Pascal/HBM2 GPU's with DP 1.3 ports before we could even use these next-gen monitors, which means $$$$, but I genuinely feel until that happens we're going to be stuck in a rut.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Choice is definitely the problem. I'm really hoping the arrival of DP 1.3 gives the manufacturers a big push and we see some far better quality panels... we can only hope anyway! There's just nothing really 'exciting' out there at the moment, not when you look closely at the panel tech... everything is relatively old, overclocked and rehashed, squeezing every last drop out of DP 1.2. Of course we need Pascal/HBM2 GPU's with DP 1.3 ports before we could even use these next-gen monitors, which means $$$$, but I genuinely feel until that happens we're going to be stuck in a rut.


Well I would say that 144hz 1440p 27" IPS is great, IFFFFF you can get a screen without these horrible problems. I would rather have a 144hz 29" 1440p VA screen, but meh that is not going to happen.


----------



## DNAJAY

Hi all. I'm considering getting a pg279q. I just RMA'd an Acer X34 due to some of issues it's having. I asked on that forum if 144hz was worth it versus 100hz (with more screen space), and all said the X34 was worth the sacrifice of 44hz. Issues aside, what are your thoughts/experiences? I pretty much play everything, but mostly witcher 3/ far cry type


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Hi all. I'm considering getting a pg279q. I just RMA'd an Acer X34 due to some of issues it's having. I asked on that forum if 144hz was worth it versus 100hz (with more screen space), and all said the X34 was worth the sacrifice of 44hz. Issues aside, what are your thoughts/experiences? I pretty much play everything, but mostly witcher 3/ far cry type


100hz definitely doesn't look that good to my eyes compared to 144. But it's really subjective, some people are just fine with 60hz so it's more about what's fine for you. If you've got no complaints about how 100hz looks, then the 34" is what I'd go for.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> ...IFFFFF...


And just as you've said, that's a mighty big IF...!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> And just as you've said, that's a mighty big IF...!


HUUUUUGGEEEEEE IIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!

My faulty PG was received by supplier, RMA accepted. Now waiting for infor how fast they can have new batch.

Back to my 1080p....and again, so good playing without bleeding anywhere.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Hi all. I'm considering getting a pg279q. I just RMA'd an Acer X34 due to some of issues it's having. I asked on that forum if 144hz was worth it versus 100hz (with more screen space), and all said the X34 was worth the sacrifice of 44hz. Issues aside, what are your thoughts/experiences? I pretty much play everything, but mostly witcher 3/ far cry type


Can you describe issues you had with the panel? Well, if you ever try 144Hz you can't go back to 60Hz. However, 100Hz could be good compromise. I can live with that until it has G-sync. G-sync is a must on >1440p screen if you don't have at least 2x980Ti and ability to maintain constant 144FPS. But you can't compare 21:9 with 16:9, depends what you want. If you want 21:9 then you have anything else to choice from now.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> HUUUUUGGEEEEEE IIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!
> 
> My faulty PG was received by supplier, RMA accepted. Now waiting for infor how fast they can have new batch.
> 
> Back to my 1080p....and again, so good playing without bleeding anywhere.


Heh, I can't stand 1080p anymore







Nevertheless, I've ordered another PG279Q from different retailer so I will see. Wish me a luck but now I'm much more sceptic than last time...

Did you see that video of mine concerning that yellow ting at the top ? Did you have it also that horrible ? Please say no


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> 100hz definitely doesn't look that good to my eyes compared to 144. But it's really subjective, some people are just fine with 60hz so it's more about what's fine for you. If you've got no complaints about how 100hz looks, then the 34" is what I'd go for.


Yes, I'm coming from 60 hz TN. So haven't really seen 144hz. The X34 was fantastic, but for that price I got nervous once ACER told retailers to ship their stock back. Debating getting the PG279q, waiting for the PG348, or going back to the X34 once it's been out for awhile. #1stworldproblems.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Heh, I can't stand 1080p anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I've ordered another PG279Q from different retailer so I will see. Wish me a luck but now I'm much more sceptic than last time...
> 
> Did you see that video of mine concerning that yellow ting at the top ? Did you have it also that horrible ? Please say no


As you wish- NO!









But seriously- no. As I said I didn't see any yellow tint in it. Top was just little little darker white than bottom and middle. But it had no tint to it, just darker pure white.

Of course I wish you luck, wish me too ^^. Maybe it will help. Also some voodo or dark magic and celtic rituals!

Becasue in Asus QC I have absolute ZERO faith now







.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> As you wish- NO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously- no. As I said I didn't see any yellow tint in it. Top was just little little darker white than bottom and middle. But it had no tint to it, just darker pure white.
> 
> Of course I wish you luck, wish me too ^^. Maybe it will help. Also some voodo or dark magic and celtic rituals!
> 
> Becasue in Asus QC I have absolute ZERO faith now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fantastic, you gave me a hope







Darker is pretty normal with all screen as uniformity is never 100%. The best I could see is around 10%. But yellow tint is unforgivable.

There is always faith. Your was perfect at first, unfortunately developed a bleed. This was a damn bad luck. If not, it would be a keeper, am I right?I'm curious how manufacturing date will be on mine... They got 3 pieces and sold within 15 mins. Wonder how many return back to their page as opened. But hope none of them. Good luck mate.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Fantastic, you gave me a hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker is pretty normal with all screen as uniformity is never 100%. The best I could see is around 10%. But yellow tint is unforgivable.
> 
> There is always faith. Your was perfect at first, unfortunately developed a bleed. This was a damn bad luck. If not, it would be a keeper, am I right?I'm curious how manufacturing date will be on mine... They got 3 pieces and sold within 15 mins. Wonder how many return back to their page as opened. But hope none of them. Good luck mate.


You are right if not for this bleeding spot- it would be keeper. My supploer site has new batch date for 10-11-2015! So tomorrow! Already wrote to them if I will get replacement from this new batch! Would be nice because that would mean I will get it this week!

I think you will get October one on 95%. You got bad luck with purchasing still sitting September one. Now if store got new batch they will be all at least October.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You are right if not for this bleeding spot- it would be keeper. My supploer site has new batch date for 10-11-2015! So tomorrow! Already wrote to them if I will get replacement from this new batch! Would be nice because that would mean I will get it this week!
> 
> I think you will get October one on 95%. You got bad luck with purchasing still sitting September one. Now if store got new batch they will be all at least October.


Hopefully man, hopefully. Otherwise I will have 3 monitors ready to return







But I've already bought a 50m role of a wrapping paper


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can you describe issues you had with the panel? Well, if you ever try 144Hz you can't go back to 60Hz. However, 100Hz could be good compromise. I can live with that until it has G-sync. G-sync is a must on >1440p screen if you don't have at least 2x980Ti and ability to maintain constant 144FPS. But you can't compare 21:9 with 16:9, depends what you want. If you want 21:9 then you have anything else to choice from now.


The main issue was what's been dubbed the wake-from-sleep, where once the monitor turns on or your awaken the computer, only half the backlight turns on. It's corrects itself once the screen changes or you touch the monitor menu screen. At the time, I only had a day or so left to get a refund from NewEgg and ACER had instructed those with the issue to contact the service center to arrange for a repair to the hardware. Pretty much all the monitors have this issue it seems.

I could have lived with it, but there was no mention if this issue would impact the lifespan of the monitor down the road, and it sounded like this might turn into a full fledged recall, so I went took the refund option. Still torn if it was the right call, but given the time constraints and limited information I don't think I would have reacted differently.

Now others are reporting scan lines with Gysnc enabled,, but not all have this issue. Check out the X34 forum for more info!

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hopefully man, hopefully. Otherwise I will have 3 monitors ready to return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've already bought a 50m role of a wrapping paper


Haha!







Good move- even though it is sad a little...

Nice! My supplier wrote that I will get replacement from tomorrow batch so probably I will get new one day after tomorrow or day after that.

Well, big conclusion whenever Asus gets my money or my middle finger is coming fast!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Yes, I'm coming from 60 hz TN. So haven't really seen 144hz. The X34 was fantastic, but for that price I got nervous once ACER told retailers to ship their stock back. Debating getting the PG279q, waiting for the PG348, or going back to the X34 once it's been out for awhile. #1stworldproblems.


The difference between 60>100hz is more obvious than 100>144hz, 100hz is very smooth, 144hz is super smooth.


----------



## overvolted

What's harder to drive for a GPU? 2560x1440 144hz, or 3440x1440 100hz?


----------



## Piospi

higher resolution, always


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> higher resolution, always


But he is asking about [email protected] and [email protected] There is no clear answer. With higher resolution he would have appx. 34% more pixels to render so it depends on a game. But personally I would say it will be 50:50. Maybe a bit easier for 3440x1440 @ 100FPS...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The difference between 60>100hz is more obvious than 100>144hz, 100hz is very smooth, 144hz is super smooth.


----------



## DNAJAY

Great input all! Ok so if you we're a supernoob like myself and coming from a 24" HP TN 60hz w/ 5ms response time ( yes it's like 8 years old). Would you snag a 144hz today and wait until those UWs are a bit more universal and can reach 1440p 144 hz (DP 1.3) . Or just snag the UW today and not upgrade for the next 8 years.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Great input all! Ok so if you we're a supernoob like myself and coming from a 24" HP TN 60hz w/ 5ms response time ( yes it's like 8 years old). Would you snag a 144hz today and wait until those UWs are a bit more universal and can reach 1440p 144 hz (DP 1.3) . Or just snag the UW today and not upgrade for the next 8 years.


I am coming from same boat as you and I say try your luck now with 144Hz 1440p panels (IPS from Asus, Acer or TN from Dell) and if you are lucky and get decent monitor wait couple of years and upgrade to maybe VA or OLED.

If you have money right now- go and grab and and see if you like it. I am upgrading from 1080p 60Hz to this also so huge step.

But as you can see, I am already after two faulty PGs so this is hardest and most frustrating and time consuming upgrade I have ever done in my PC gaming life


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Great input all! Ok so if you we're a supernoob like myself and coming from a 24" HP TN 60hz w/ 5ms response time ( yes it's like 8 years old). Would you snag a 144hz today and wait until those UWs are a bit more universal and can reach 1440p 144 hz (DP 1.3) . Or just snag the UW today and not upgrade for the next 8 years.


With 27" 1440p 144hz, if you get a good unit today you're not gonna have too much buyers remorse until 27" OLED GSYNC hits the market. That's a long time away unfortunately. With ultrawide yea you're gonna have buyers remorse when 34" 1440p 144hz hits with DP 1.3, which is probably a lot closer than OLED.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> With 27" 1440p 144hz, if you get a good unit today you're not gonna have too much buyers remorse until 27" OLED GSYNC hits the market. That's a long time away unfortunately. With ultrawide yea you're gonna have buyers remorse when 34" 1440p 144hz hits with DP 1.3, which is probably a lot closer than OLED.


That sir, is quite the logical argument!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Great input all! Ok so if you we're a supernoob like myself and coming from a 24" HP TN 60hz w/ 5ms response time ( yes it's like 8 years old). Would you snag a 144hz today and wait until those UWs are a bit more universal and can reach 1440p 144 hz (DP 1.3) . Or just snag the UW today and not upgrade for the next 8 years.


Go and get nice [email protected] panel. It is huge step from 1080p. And 144Hz + G-Sync is a ballad for gamers. And you don't need to be competitive player. For immersive it is even better. If you lucky enough, you will not underwent this torture. But most of us did... But it's worth of it because I plan to keep this monitor until 144Hz OLED panels will hit the market. This won't be any soon though. I would recommend to not buy TN panel as in my opinion this is outdated already. At the other hand you may have less problems to get a good one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> With 27" 1440p 144hz, if you get a good unit today you're not gonna have too much buyers remorse until 27" OLED GSYNC hits the market. That's a long time away unfortunately. With ultrawide yea you're gonna have buyers remorse when 34" 1440p 144hz hits with DP 1.3, which is probably a lot closer than OLED.


For this is good to mention that you would need a new GPU and this monitors will be high priced so this upgrade would be veeeery expensive.


----------



## overvolted

One good way to avoid buyers remorse though, shop at a local store like Fry's or Microcenter and purchase one of their warranty's. If it ever has a defect it's much easier to take it back, get in store credit, and buy a newer product compared to online retailers.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freshmint*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted but Nvidia has confirmed an issue in their current driver about GPU throttling at 144hz and will soon fix it:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Confirms-Clock-Speed-Power-Increases-High-Refresh-Rates-Promises-Fix


Sorry I've missed this earlier. I just wonder why NVidia noticed it only now. It's known issue for moths. Don't know why but I got a feeling they will not fix it. But hope I'm wrong...

EDIT:

LOL, the NVidia response - a complete marketing BS







The issue was here since XB270HU hit the market and they noticed it after a user with 165Hz new display complained ? Unbelievable....

"We checked into the observation you highlighted with the newest 165Hz G-SYNC monitors.

Guess what? You were right! That new monitor (or you) exposed a bug in the way our GPU was managing clocks for GSYNC and very high refresh rates.

As a result of your findings, we are fixing the bug which will lower the operating point of our GPUs back to the same power level for other displays.

We'll have this fixed in an upcoming driver."

EDIT2: sorry, it was not known from XB270HU born but at least from 3/2013 where user complained about it. It's just ridiculous, NVidia has been silent for 2,5 year denying this issue on forums... Just LOL.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/6019-switch-from-60hz-to-144hz/


----------



## templetonpeck

I've been waiting on this monitor and the Acer XB1 as options to try the lottery again, but my hopes aren't up that high at this point.

So far I've gone through:

5x BenQ GW2765HT
4x ASUS MG279Q
5x Acer XB270HU

All had bad to terrible backlight bleed. I'm not even looking for zero backlight bleed like some in this thread, just something with a smallish amount.

Also, all had at least two dead or stuck pixels (often more) and some had dust/dirt behind the screen. Some had really poor uniformity (yellow whites in places) and others were not bad. A few were actually missing cables they were supposed to come with as well.

Overall the quality control seems pretty bad.


----------



## Searchofsub

check is coming in a week and I can't decide if I should GTX980 SLI or sell my 980 and get single GTX980TI. I only have 620W PSU.I read some people say it's enough for 980 sli and some people say it's not. What do you guys think is better? Currently I am turning everything off in nvidia options and in game options to get 80+ FPS, I'd rather have higher FPS than AA options with slower fps. But I would like both which would be even better..


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> One good way to avoid buyers remorse though, shop at a local store like Fry's or Microcenter and purchase one of their warranty's. If it ever has a defect it's much easier to take it back, get in store credit, and buy a newer product compared to online retailers.


Yep, get most of my stuff at Frys. They are very good with returns usually and price match everywhere


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> check is coming in a week and I can't decide if I should GTX980 SLI or sell my 980 and get single GTX980TI. I only have 620W PSU.I read some people say it's enough for 980 sli and some people say it's not. What do you guys think is better? Currently I am turning everything off in nvidia options and in game options to get 80+ FPS, I'd rather have higher FPS than AA options with slower fps. But I would like both which would be even better..


Single 980Ti is enough for 1440p. In most games you will have 100+, only some demanding AAA games will go down to 60 - 70FPS but you can always lower the quality. On 1440p everything looks much better. Your PSU would not be sufficient for SLI. You will mostly be fine just with FXAA or no aa on 1440p. Even FXAA on 1440p is better than 4xMSAA on 1080p. Moreover, G-sync will help you to run the game smooth even if lower FPS. I have single 980TI and it's perfect combination as for now.


----------



## theunknownkid

@Searchofsub
I would go the 980ti. biggest reason is Fallout 4 doesn't support SLI. But depends what games you are playing.


----------



## guttheslayer

I am hoping for the anticipation of DP 1.3 and also the existence of the first QLED (Quantum Dot - LED) monitor. Best if coupled with 4K @ 120Hz and G-sync.

Now that would be truly something... The problem is when...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> check is coming in a week and I can't decide if I should GTX980 SLI or sell my 980 and get single GTX980TI. I only have 620W PSU.I read some people say it's enough for 980 sli and some people say it's not. What do you guys think is better? Currently I am turning everything off in nvidia options and in game options to get 80+ FPS, I'd rather have higher FPS than AA options with slower fps. But I would like both which would be even better..


As misiak said, GTX 980 Ti. You will indeed get 100+ fps in almost every game except for the latest and most demanding like the Witcher 3. Even then just by lowering the settings down one notch from "Ultra" to "High" will get you very close to triple digit frame rates. I've been pretty happy with the performance of a single 980 Ti paired with a 1440p 144Hz monitor that I've felt no strong urge to go with sli 980 Tis. Sure getting over 100fps in every single game with maxed details sounds very nice, but not worth the extra money I'd have to pay to get it. Rather just hold out till Pascal.


----------



## kashim

guys help me...this pg279q have a lot of issues and for my opinion isn t worth 1000 euro....then is better buy:
pg278q 650 euro or 2nd handf
xb270hu 650 euro
s2716dg 750 euro
wait xb271hu
other alternative?
i need to replace my benq xl2411t,wanna best 1440p g sync 144hz monitor for gaming only use,i love (and play 99% of my time) fps games...all monitor have same input lag,tn are little(right?) less blurryed image,ips little (right?)better color...all have issues,tn (invertion and some bleeding)ips (glow and bleeding)....can someone help me to take best monitor out?
if can help i play :
cs go hard competitive
battlefield for fun
my gpu is gtx 980 ti g1(stock atm),i have corsair tx950 psu,planning a sli ^^


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys help me...this pg279q have a lot of issues and for my opinion isn t worth 1000 euro....then is better buy:
> pg278q 650 euro or 2nd handf
> xb270hu 650 euro
> s2716dg 750 euro
> wait xb271hu
> other alternative?
> i need to replace my benq xl2411t,wanna best 1440p g sync 144hz monitor for gaming only use,i love (and play 99% of my time) fps games...all monitor have same input lag,tn are little(right?) less blurryed image,ips little (right?)better color...all have issues,tn (invertion and some bleeding)ips (glow and bleeding)....can someone help me to take best monitor out?
> if can help i play :
> cs go hard competitive
> battlefield for fun
> my gpu is gtx 980 ti g1(stock atm),i have corsair tx950 psu,planning a sli ^^


Ok. My honest opinion about YOUR case: get Dell S2716DG, save 100 euro and buy yourself something extra (mice, keyboard, headset- whatever).

If you are competetive player playing FPS games there is no need for you to:
1. Go with lottery and hassle of new IPS monitors and suffering from bleeding and glow problems.
2. Choosing worse input lag for better image quality which gives you nothing in FPS games. While TNs always have better input lag.
3. Overpaying 100 euro for IPS monitor if you play FPS games where there is NO TIME to sit around and take a look at IPS colors since you have to play fast, smooth and effective- means you won't even use this IPS
4. You play FPS- so you will want MAXIMUM frames in game, means lowering graphic settings etc. There is no point of having IPS is you don't play on max possible graphic settings- you just waste your IPS potential.
5. Less glow means always better visible at corners and maybe there is some enemy movement there or something- better to trust good TN for competetive gaming and best visibility.
6. Angles are meaningless for gamer as he always sit directly in front, ESPECIALLY while playing FPS games at competetive level.

So my opinion- go for new Dell (or older ROG if you have found good deal) TN and just call it a day and have fun in games that you want play the most.

That is just my personal opinion and advice for you.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok. My honest opinion about YOUR case: get Dell S2716DG, save 100 euro and buy yourself something extra (mice, keyboard, headset- whatever).
> 
> If you are competetive player playing FPS games there is no need for you to:
> 1. Go with lottery and hassle of new IPS monitors and suffering from bleeding and glow problems.
> 2. Choosing worse input lag for better image quality which gives you nothing in FPS games. While TNs always have better input lag.
> 3. Overpaying 100 euro for IPS monitor if you play FPS games where there is NO TIME to sit around and take a look at IPS colors since you have to play fast, smooth and effective- means you won't even use this IPS
> 4. You play FPS- so you will want MAXIMUM frames in game, means lowering graphic settings etc. There is no point of having IPS is you don't play on max possible graphic settings- you just waste your IPS potential.
> 5. Less glow means always better visible at corners and maybe there is some enemy movement there or something- better to trust good TN for competetive gaming and best visibility.
> 6. Angles are meaningless for gamer as he always sit directly in front, ESPECIALLY while playing FPS games at competetive level.
> 
> So my opinion- go for new Dell (or older ROG if you have found good deal) TN and just call it a day and have fun in games that you want play the most.
> 
> That is just my personal opinion and advice for you.


You play competitive go with Dell even if not competitive I strongly recommend Dell


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good move- even though it is sad a little...
> 
> Nice! My supplier wrote that I will get replacement from tomorrow batch so probably I will get new one day after tomorrow or day after that.
> 
> Well, big conclusion whenever Asus gets my money or my middle finger is coming fast!


Damn, despite the fact I've ordered when there were 2pcs on stock and after my order only one, seems something screwed up and they won't deliver until they have them on stock again at 26.11. This is a damn bad luck. I wanted to try and decide if XB270HU will go back or no. Now there are out of stock again everywhere, and don't know what to do. I think I will just return Acer as well and wait some time until waters calm down a bit and eventually until XB271 is out. After reviews I can decide and hopefully PG279Q availability won't be a problem...

Also waiting impatiently to get news about your next PG279, Benny. I suppose if not good you will try new Dell, so I'm curious how you like it that. Still hope your last Asus will be a keeper.

Ahhh, so back to my 1080p guy


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> You play competitive go with Dell even if not competitive I strongly recommend Dell


If not competitive and use PC also for work I strongly don't recommend


----------



## traxtech

DELL DELL DELL!!!

So happy with mine







and this is coming from the person who had **** luck with the PG278Q and the XB270HU and swore off 144hz/1440p for good.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> DELL DELL DELL!!!
> 
> So happy with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is coming from the person who had **** luck with the PG278Q and the XB270HU and swore off 144hz/1440p for good.


Great you like it. Can you elaborate about gama/color shift on this panel? Is white brighter and yellowish at sides of the screen and darker at the top ? I wonder how this compare with 278Q.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Great you like it. Can you elaborate about gama/color shift on this panel? Is white brighter and yellowish at sides of the screen and darker at the top ? I wonder how this compare with 278Q.


I would not believe anyone who said they didn't see this on TN. If you came from IPS to TN, no matter how perfect an example of TN it was, you would see gamma shift and yellowish whites in comparison. There is simply no avoiding it. If you are coming from another TN however, the panel used in the Dell is among the best out there, for a TN... but any comparison to IPS (assuming IPS is free of glow and BLB, easier said than done though that may be), would have it falling short in almost every aspect. Especially at 27", there's just no avoiding that gamma shift and uniformity issue. Between the Dell and the Swift, I don't think there's much in it from what I've seen and read... the Dell probably has the edge though, as some people are suggesting the AG coating is a touch lighter, plus there's no doubt Dell will have better QC and CS.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I would not believe anyone who said they didn't see this on TN. If you came from IPS to TN, no matter how perfect an example of TN it was, you would see gamma shift and yellowish whites in comparison. There is simply no avoiding it. If you are coming from another TN however, the panel used in the Dell is among the best out there, for a TN... but any comparison to IPS (assuming IPS is free of glow and BLB, easier said than done though that may be), would have it falling short in almost every aspect. Especially at 27", there's just no avoiding that gamma shift and uniformity issue. Between the Dell and the Swift, I don't think there's much in it from what I've seen and read... the Dell probably has the edge though, as some people are suggesting the AG coating is a touch lighter, plus there's no doubt Dell will have better QC and CS.


Thx, this is exactly what I've thought. TN is definitely not for me. I have try my lock to get acceptable IPS screen.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thx, this is exactly what I've thought. TN is definitely not for me. I have try my lock to get acceptable IPS screen.


Hey misiak, just wondering if you ever noticed any difference from 144hz to 165 hz in windows or gaming? thanks,


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok. My honest opinion about YOUR case: get Dell S2716DG, save 100 euro and buy yourself something extra (mice, keyboard, headset- whatever).
> 
> If you are competetive player playing FPS games there is no need for you to:
> 1. Go with lottery and hassle of new IPS monitors and suffering from bleeding and glow problems.
> 2. Choosing worse input lag for better image quality which gives you nothing in FPS games. While TNs always have better input lag.
> 3. Overpaying 100 euro for IPS monitor if you play FPS games where there is NO TIME to sit around and take a look at IPS colors since you have to play fast, smooth and effective- means you won't even use this IPS
> 4. You play FPS- so you will want MAXIMUM frames in game, means lowering graphic settings etc. There is no point of having IPS is you don't play on max possible graphic settings- you just waste your IPS potential.
> 5. Less glow means always better visible at corners and maybe there is some enemy movement there or something- better to trust good TN for competetive gaming and best visibility.
> 6. Angles are meaningless for gamer as he always sit directly in front, ESPECIALLY while playing FPS games at competetive level.
> 
> So my opinion- go for new Dell (or older ROG if you have found good deal) TN and just call it a day and have fun in games that you want play the most.
> 
> That is just my personal opinion and advice for you.


i have found a pg278q 2nd hand without dead pixel at 500 euro it s a great deal or it s better buy dell?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hey misiak, just wondering if you ever noticed any difference from 144hz to 165 hz in windows or gaming? thanks,


Well yes, it's noticeable but the difference is not as big as let's say 60Hz--> 80Hz. It feels more like 80Hz --> 100Hz but definitely you can feel it. Desktop feel damn smooth. I love it. Only I would need a better mouse with report rate 1000Hz. 500Hz is not so smooth enough for me







But I don't want wired mouse so I may live with that. But anyway I have set it on 120Hz because power draw is incredible at 165Hz. But NVidia promised a fix for this, so we'll see. If you have enough power to drive then go for it. But I'm not competitive player by any means so I did not notice if response time was slower or not.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i have found a pg278q 2nd hand without dead pixel at 500 euro it s a great deal or it s better buy dell?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well yes, it's noticeable but the difference is not as big as let's say 60Hz--> 80Hz. It feels more like 80Hz --> 100Hz but definitely you can feel it. Desktop feel damn smooth. I love it. Only I would need a better mouse with report rate 1000Hz. 500Hz is not so smooth enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want wired mouse so I may live with that. But anyway I have set it on 120Hz because power draw is incredible at 165Hz. But NVidia promised a fix for this, so we'll see. If you have enough power to drive then go for it. But I'm not competitive player by any means so I did not notice if response time was slower or not.


I can tell much differnce even between 120hz and 144hz so maybe I wait for xb271hu. Atleast that have decent design with framless. I try 6 different mouse recently from top line razor to corsair etc. Best one for me logitech G502 for gaming and G302 for desktop use. all 1000hz - I like it the most because it has best grip out of all mouse. I have medium size male hands and fits perfectly. makes so much more comfortable for hand to have better grip and better control. I kept 302 in the end because I use ds4 controller for most gaming . Just FYI









edit: I just read you prefer wireless. NM lol.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I can tell much differnce even between 120hz and 144hz so maybe I wait for xb271hu. Atleast that have decent design with framless. I try 6 different mouse recently from top line razor to corsair etc. Best one for me G502 for gaming and G302 for desktop use. all 1000hz - I like it the most because it has best grip out of all mouse. I have medium size male hands and fits perfectly. makes so much more comfortable for hand to have better grip and better control. I kept 302 in the end because I use ds4 controller for most gaming . Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just read you prefer wireless. NM lol.


yeah i had bought a deathadder and g502 and g502 win hand down ^^..then guys is better buy pg278q new 650 with warranty from amazon or 2nd hand 500 euro?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I can tell much differnce even between 120hz and 144hz so maybe I wait for xb271hu. Atleast that have decent design with framless. I try 6 different mouse recently from top line razor to corsair etc. Best one for me logitech G502 for gaming and G302 for desktop use. all 1000hz - I like it the most because it has best grip out of all mouse. I have medium size male hands and fits perfectly. makes so much more comfortable for hand to have better grip and better control. I kept 302 in the end because I use ds4 controller for most gaming . Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just read you prefer wireless. NM lol.


Yes, but there is not such big difference between 144 and 165. The higher you go the lower the difference is. So If you would have 500FPS you would not register difference between 520FPS...

I have G602 wireless, I hate cables







Why do you have two wired mouse ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> yeah i had bought a deathadder and g502 and g502 win hand down ^^..then guys is better buy pg278q new 650 with warranty from amazon or 2nd hand 500 euro?


Depends what the seller is selling, if it is problem free I would go for it. In shop it is always a lottery


----------



## Searchofsub

[quote. name="kashim" url="/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/4320#post_24591706"]
yeah i had bought a deathadder and g502 and g502 win hand down ^^..then guys is better buy pg278q new 650 with warranty from amazon or 2nd hand 500 euro?[/quote]

Also I got logitech hardpad too. only $10.00 more expensive than normal gaming soft pads nowadays but much better feel. swiping from point A to B much cleaner feel.

Anyway, I bought my pb278Q for $450.00 used with no dead pixels maybe 3 weeks ago but was local pick up. if shipping and paypal involved I'd say it's decent.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, but there is not such big difference between 144 and 165. The higher you go the lower the difference is. So If you would have 500FPS you would not register difference between 520FPS...
> 
> I have G602 wireless, I hate cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have two wired mouse ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what the seller is selling, if it is problem free I would go for it. In shop it is always a lottery


Oh I sent my G502 back and kept 302. I use ds4 controller for gaming mostly


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well yes, it's noticeable but the difference is not as big as let's say 60Hz--> 80Hz. It feels more like 80Hz --> 100Hz but definitely you can feel it. Desktop feel damn smooth. I love it. Only I would need a better mouse with report rate 1000Hz. 500Hz is not so smooth enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want wired mouse so I may live with that. But anyway I have set it on 120Hz because power draw is incredible at 165Hz. But NVidia promised a fix for this, so we'll see. If you have enough power to drive then go for it. But I'm not competitive player by any means so I did not notice if response time was slower or not.


Try a zowie FK with a CM scorpion mouse bungee (£6) The cable is not annoying with the mouse bungee thing and cable mice are better for games etc.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Oh I sent my G502 back and kept 302. I use ds4 controller for gaming mostly


Ah, I see. I have G602 and Xbox 360 wireless as well







But I like better keyboard + mouse combo. Well, old school


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Try a zowie FK with a CM scorpion mouse bungee (£6) The cable is not annoying with the mouse bungee thing and cable mice are better for games etc.


Thx, will have a look at this. But let's stop OT


----------



## n2k3

Hey, I'm soon going to invest into a PG279Q or a XB271HU monitor, but it seems that the chance of a getting a monitor without defects is pretty low. Defects such as BLB, too much IPS glow (that is sometimes yellow), dead/hot/stuck pixels, luminance uniformity differences of +30% (sometimes with yellow tints), etc...
I'm reading that people are going through 3+ screens before you get one you like, how does this work in practice?

A common scenario is described below and I would like some more information on certain steps in the process.
You order 1 screen, after a couple of days (or weeks if they're out of stock..) it arrives at your home, and you test it. If it has too many defects (in your opinion) you'll request a RMA and send it back (your own costs) and wait for the store to return your money.

The requesting RMA part is somewhat unclear for me, for people in Europe do you use the Distance Selling consumer law protection? With this law you have 14 days to test/use the product with the option to send it back and always get your money back (assuming correct use of the product, duh).

Or do you actually declare the product as faulty to the retailer?
Depending on what you do, if declared as faulty do you then order it from the same retailer?

And if you return it via the Distance Selling law do you go to a different retailer so they don't 'suspect abuse'?

Do you wait until you get your money back from the same retailer before buying another one?
Do you buy a new one before the other has finished processing the RMA after sending it back?

Thanks for your help


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Hey, I'm soon going to invest into a PG279Q or a XB271HU monitor, but it seems that the chance of a getting a monitor without defects is pretty low. Defects such as BLB, too much IPS glow (that is sometimes yellow), dead/hot/stuck pixels, luminance uniformity differences of +30% (sometimes with yellow tints), etc...
> I'm reading that people are going through 3+ screens before you get one you like, how does this work in practice?
> 
> A common scenario is described below and I would like some more information on certain steps in the process.
> You order 1 screen, after a couple of days (or weeks if they're out of stock..) it arrives at your home, and you test it. If it has too many defects (in your opinion) you'll request a RMA and send it back (your own costs) and wait for the store to return your money.
> 
> The requesting RMA part is somewhat unclear for me, for people in Europe do you use the Distance Selling consumer law protection? With this law you have 14 days to test/use the product with the option to send it back and always get your money back (assuming correct use of the product, duh).
> 
> Or do you actually declare the product as faulty to the retailer?
> Depending on what you do, if declared as faulty do you then order it from the same retailer?
> 
> And if you return it via the Distance Selling law do you go to a different retailer so they don't 'suspect abuse'?
> 
> Do you wait until you get your money back from the same retailer before buying another one?
> Do you buy a new one before the other has finished processing the RMA after sending it back?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Well, the best is to return it until 14 days from date you received the item. You know, most of these issues are not considered a fault by manufacturer so RMA would be useless. Then you don't need even provide a reason and the seller have to refund. Then you can order another one from the same seller or from different one. It's up to you. I think smaller sellers will have limited patience until they refuse to send another one. I just wonder if it is possible to refuse a service to a customer. At the other hand people could abuse this protection system and make continuous buy & returns. So I don't know, I would like to know this as well.

As for me, I've ordered Acer from one shop and in the meantime another seller got Asus on stock. The Acer has been already on the way to me and I had to be fast to order Asus before they are out of stock. So I've ordered and got both in the same day. Unfortunately, I'm not satisfied with neither so I'm going send them back.

Asus has some yellow bleeding in corners, few stuck pixels and very bad uniformity (at top image is darker with ugly yellow tint). So no way to keep it. Acer is pretty acceptable, only a bit of bleed and glow but again it's yellow and distracting. Has lot of damaged pixels. I've counted around 15 stuck pixel all over the screen and this is just not acceptable. Good thins is that it is almost impossible to spot them with normal sitting distance. But hell, this cost 800 eur! Also good think it has no yellow tint. So I probably keep this but I don't like the design of this and especially that blue bright diode which burn my eyes from certain positions.

So after all, both go back and I'm waiting for PG279Q to go on stock and try another luck. Chance is there, Benny was real close. Hopefully until then XB271 will be out and we can hope for better. But 99% it will have same panel so it will be +/- the same as Asus. Hopefully they will resolve that yellow tint.


----------



## Tamuro

I can't find this monitor anywhere. Anyone selling this thing or what?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamuro*
> 
> I can't find this monitor anywhere. Anyone selling this thing or what?


Asus twitter said sometime mid november.


----------



## selbyftw

Well my *third* replacement monitor arrived today. *Another* dead/stuck pixel or dust. The 1st one I had a piece of dust, the second one had a piece of dust and a dead pixel, and now this one.
I haven't even got past the part where I decide If there is any backlight bleed or glow, it's been a case of turn it on, see dead pixel, back into the box.

I'm pretty sure It's dead anyway but it looks a bit smaller than the one on the last monitor I had, it might be stuck or dust.


----------



## Nicholars

Personally I would keep one with a dead pixel if it did not have backlight bleed or any uniformity problems etc. I mean seriously can you even see 1 dead pixel at 110PPI unless you are specifically looking for it? Unless it is black and bang in the middle of the screen.

Good luck on your quest for a 144hz AHVA screen with zero dead pixel, dust, backlight bleed and perfect uniformity, see you in about 3 years when you finally get one







(if there is actually a single one in existance that is 100% perfect)


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Personally I would keep one with a dead pixel if it did not have backlight bleed or any uniformity problems etc. I mean seriously can you even see 1 dead pixel at 110PPI unless you are specifically looking for it?
> 
> Good luck on your quest for a 144hz AHVA screen with zero dead pixel, dust, backlight bleed and perfect uniformity, see you in about 3 years when you finally get one


Hahah not this guy again, do you work for asus or something? Yes you can see one dead pixel and once you notice it the first time you won't stop.

Have you actually bought one of these monitors? I doubt it, if you did and it had something wrong, trust me you'd send it back at this price.

Also the website states this OcUK Exclusive Service: Warranty regarding dead pixels falls under ISO rules and as such dead pixels if very few are not an actual fault. But at OcUK we value our customers especially when spending such a large amount of money on what is a flagship gaming monitor. As such *even if you only have 1 dead/stuck pixel* and it has not gone after 3 days, we will class the monitor as faulty and exchange it for you at no cost to you. This service is exclusive at OcUK for Asus ROG Swift ONLY or other qualifying monitors! (Valid for 28 days from purchase)! so why wouldn't you do it until you got one without anything wrong?

Why are you even on this forum if you're just coming here to tell someone you would keep a faulty one?


----------



## Nicholars

Why don't you read my other posts?

Yes I have already had 4 and returned all of them (MG279Q and XB270HU), I am trying to be helpful actually.... from a realistic perspective after owning and returning 4 with various problems, 1 dead pixel is the least of your worries. The other problems with these panels are a lot worse than 1 dead pixel.

By all means keep returning panels with tiny problems, and getting another one with worse problems... do what you want...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> ! so why wouldn't you do it until you got one without anything wrong?


Because they literally don't exist or are about 1 in 100

Loads of reports of people returning 5+ monitors and still not getting a good one.

Just saying if you get one with perfect uniformity and no orange bleed and one dead pixel, just keep it! The next one will more than likely have orange bleed or a half yellow screen, or a half green screen or etc etc etc etc.

I am bored of getting argued with for trying to be helpful, I will just stop doing it now. Have fun returning 10+ screens trying to get a 100% perfect panel and eventually giving up and buying a TN.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Personally I would keep one with a dead pixel if it did not have backlight bleed or any uniformity problems etc. I mean seriously can you even see 1 dead pixel at 110PPI unless you are specifically looking for it? Unless it is black and bang in the middle of the screen.
> 
> Good luck on your quest for a 144hz AHVA screen with zero dead pixel, dust, backlight bleed and perfect uniformity, see you in about 3 years when you finally get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if there is actually a single one in existance that is 100% perfect)


I must agree with Nicholars on this but only in certain conditions. On my XB270HU I counted at least 10 faulty subpixel (shining green on black) and maybe 1 which appears like dead. I don't know it is too small. But it's de facto impossible to see them on a display even I know roughly where they are. I must be damn close to see. So if I would have great uniformity and no BLB I would definitely keep it. But of course depends if the pixel is visible or not. If I could see it with my naked eye from normal distance, I would return it as well.

In my opinion 99% of displays from AUO will have defective pixel or sub-pixel. I had those greens on both XB270HU and PG279Q... And from my experience this is the smallest issue these panels may have...

Also I'm sad that you did not check uniformity and light bleed selbyftw. At least you could report on this to us...Btw, your dead pixel, did you see it in normal situation or you had to look for it ? Did you have only one ? Btw, maybe it would gone within 3 days







If possible, unbox it back and check uniformity - especially yellow glow at top and BLB/glow. Thanks.


----------



## Nicholars

Actually on the 3 x MG279Q and 1 X XB270HU I had, I did not see any dead pixels on any of them, but the orange backlight bleed and uniformity is more important to me because a dead pixel at 108 PPI is literally a miniscule tiny little speck which is almost invisible, compared to a MASSIVE ORANGE BLOB or a HALF GREEN screen etc. which is a lot worse!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Hey, I'm soon going to invest into a PG279Q or a XB271HU monitor, but it seems that the chance of a getting a monitor without defects is pretty low. Defects such as BLB, too much IPS glow (that is sometimes yellow), dead/hot/stuck pixels, luminance uniformity differences of +30% (sometimes with yellow tints), etc...
> I'm reading that people are going through 3+ screens before you get one you like, how does this work in practice?
> 
> A common scenario is described below and I would like some more information on certain steps in the process.
> You order 1 screen, after a couple of days (or weeks if they're out of stock..) it arrives at your home, and you test it. If it has too many defects (in your opinion) you'll request a RMA and send it back (your own costs) and wait for the store to return your money.
> 
> The requesting RMA part is somewhat unclear for me, for people in Europe do you use the Distance Selling consumer law protection? With this law you have 14 days to test/use the product with the option to send it back and always get your money back (assuming correct use of the product, duh).
> 
> Or do you actually declare the product as faulty to the retailer?
> Depending on what you do, if declared as faulty do you then order it from the same retailer?
> 
> And if you return it via the Distance Selling law do you go to a different retailer so they don't 'suspect abuse'?
> 
> Do you wait until you get your money back from the same retailer before buying another one?
> Do you buy a new one before the other has finished processing the RMA after sending it back?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Well, my supplier consider Backlight Bleeding as a fault and reason to RMA so I just RMA each faulty PG and wait for replacement. No need for refund, purchase- refund etc. game.

I just RMA, send back (RMA means I send back and supplier pays for courier, not me) and wait for another replacement.

For some backlight bleeding might not be fault (lol...) but my supplier agrees that is something that absolutely SHOULD NOT be there. And they are right- bleeding is not part of screen, right?

Can you imagine buying 65" TV and having bleeding strip on it? No. Store would accept RMA, and my supplier accept it for monitors.

I can't imagine that some supplier would say that BLB is not a foult lol. That is just riddiculous.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Just saying if you get one with perfect uniformity and no orange bleed and one dead pixel, just keep it! The next one will more than likely have orange bleed or a half yellow screen, or a half green screen or etc etc etc etc.
> 
> I am bored of getting argued with for trying to be helpful, I will just stop doing it now. Have fun returning 10+ screens trying to get a 100% perfect panel and eventually giving up and buying a TN.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Pereb

It really depends where that dead pixel is though. For me, if I have a dead pixel anywhere near the center of the screen, it goes back, since I'd be seeing it pretty much all the time. On the other hand if it's on a corner, it's not so bad, and the monitor is otherwise perfect I'd probably keep it.

I'm getting my monitor tomorrow and I'm not too optimistic at this point.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Because they literally don't exist or are about 1 in 100
> 
> Loads of reports of people returning 5+ monitors and still not getting a good one.
> 
> Just saying if you get one with perfect uniformity and no orange bleed and one dead pixel, just keep it! The next one will more than likely have orange bleed or a half yellow screen, or a half green screen or etc etc etc etc.
> 
> I am bored of getting argued with for trying to be helpful, I will just stop doing it now. Have fun returning 10+ screens trying to get a 100% perfect panel and eventually giving up and buying a TN.


Well it shouldn't be that way. Every monitor should be perfect, if you want to charge someone nearly £1000 make sure you monitor is good.

I know what you're saying but I won't accept dead pixels regardless of what the other bleed etc is like. I know there are perfect panels out there and they should all be like that.

I had a dell ips that was dead pixel free with no backlight bleed or glow at all so it's possible.

What you're saying is we should just accept faults and be happy with them. Dead pixels are fault.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I must agree with Nicholars on this but only in certain conditions. On my XB270HU I counted at least 10 faulty subpixel (shining green on black) and maybe 1 which appears like dead. I don't know it is too small. But it's de facto impossible to see them on a display even I know roughly where they are. I must be damn close to see. So if I would have great uniformity and no BLB I would definitely keep it. But of course depends if the pixel is visible or not. If I could see it with my naked eye from normal distance, I would return it as well.
> 
> In my opinion 99% of displays from AUO will have defective pixel or sub-pixel. I had those greens on both XB270HU and PG279Q... And from my experience this is the smallest issue these panels may have...
> 
> Also I'm sad that you did not check uniformity and light bleed selbyftw. At least you could report on this to us...Btw, your dead pixel, did you see it in normal situation or you had to look for it ? Did you have only one ? Btw, maybe it would gone within 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible, unbox it back and check uniformity - especially yellow glow at top and BLB/glow. Thanks.


Hello, I've unboxed and checked again. There is a slight yellow bleed to the bottom left corner and a big ips glow on the right.

First picture is a picture of the glow ect then the second is a screen grab of a video


----------



## Stars

Every time I look at my cheap 600 dollar Samsung plasma TV, I realize how much all those gaming monitors suck a huge D. Especially those 24" TN ones with horrible AG coatings on top of already washed out trash colors. Im not even speaking about color uniformity, because there are galaxies in between and it would be unfair. But the contrast alone is hundreds of times better.

Its like 50x easier to spot enemies on a Display with superb contrast and such clarity with a glass front, thats when I watch the gameplay I record or other streams on my plasma tv. And its like 50x easier on the eyes too in general, given that the contrast and clarity are insanely good.

OLED monitors really cant come soon enough. All the LCD trash needs to F off really hard already.

Sorry for the rant..


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Because they literally don't exist or are about 1 in 100
> 
> Loads of reports of people returning 5+ monitors and still not getting a good one.
> 
> Just saying if you get one with perfect uniformity and no orange bleed and one dead pixel, just keep it! The next one will more than likely have orange bleed or a half yellow screen, or a half green screen or etc etc etc etc.
> 
> I am bored of getting argued with for trying to be helpful, I will just stop doing it now. Have fun returning 10+ screens trying to get a 100% perfect panel and eventually giving up and buying a TN.


You know what's funny? After these people finally give up trying to get a perfect AHVA panel and try their luck with TN screens, they will simply whine and cry about inversion artifacts on them and then wind up doing the same thing over again. Some people will simply never be happy unless they get an absolute 100% perfect monitor which practically doesn't exist. Sorry but in the monitor market you gotta pick your poison and simply choose which faults you are willing to live with.


----------



## Nicholars

I don't like TN and I would rather have a 90% perfect IPS than a 100% TN, but this is not looking good, if I cannot get a good 144hz IPS I might just get a 60hz IPS and wait for something better to come out, I have no idea why 90% of them have orange glow, then a few people are reporting no orange glow, maybe it is backlight bleed I have no idea, but all 4 of the 144hz AHVA panels I tried had orange glow.


----------



## misiak

Does anyone know why IPS are much more prone to backlight bleeding than TN panels ? I can't get it. It uses same backlight technology or not ? Tomorrow I was trying to open my LG and check if there is anything which can be do to reduce glow and some bleed. Besides I've screwed up because I've ripped off backlight power connector (R.I.P. LG) there is practically no way how to improve it. Basically the whole assembly is so tender that even a small bend may cause BL leakage. Now I know why is almost impossible to make perfect IPS panels. But I wonder why TN does not suffer so much.

So now I don't have secondary monitor and I want to return also this Acer. I wanna wait for XB271 head to head comparison with PG79Q. Then I will decide what to buy.

I have noticed that majority PG279Q I saw have bleeding in 3 corners. My Acer has only 2. Am I lucky ?







Anyway, their is orange glow on right side and look ugly. I wonder if AUO uses such warm white BL or what because my LG had a very cold white backlight. But then why I don't have this glow on left side ? Only standard silverfish glow. It must have something to do with BL leakage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, I've unboxed and checked again. There is a slight yellow bleed to the bottom left corner and a big ips glow on the right.
> 
> First picture is a picture of the glow ect then the second is a screen grab of a video


Thx for testing, it looks not good to be honest. I can see pretty lot of bleed. Oh my.... Any chance you know the manufacturing date ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, my supplier consider Backlight Bleeding as a fault and reason to RMA so I just RMA each faulty PG and wait for replacement. No need for refund, purchase- refund etc. game.
> 
> I just RMA, send back (RMA means I send back and supplier pays for courier, not me) and wait for another replacement.
> 
> For some backlight bleeding might not be fault (lol...) but my supplier agrees that is something that absolutely SHOULD NOT be there. And they are right- bleeding is not part of screen, right?
> 
> Can you imagine buying 65" TV and having bleeding strip on it? No. Store would accept RMA, and my supplier accept it for monitors.
> 
> I can't imagine that some supplier would say that BLB is not a foult lol. That is just riddiculous.


Benny, when do you get your replacement ? I'm very curious. Please document everything and post some photos. And check especially uniformity and yellow tint at the top. I'm afraid that it will have orange glow again.

The shop pissed me off and they did not deliver my order. Said it is out of stock and probably available on 26th. I'm pretty angry with them. But I will have no mercy to return if the next one will be faulty...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Every time I look at my cheap 600 dollar Samsung plasma TV, I realize how much all those gaming monitors suck a huge D. Especially those 24" TN ones with horrible AG coatings on top of already washed out trash colors. Im not even speaking about color uniformity, because there are galaxies in between and it would be unfair. But the contrast alone is hundreds of times better.
> 
> Its like 50x easier to spot enemies on a Display with superb contrast and such clarity with a glass front, thats when I watch the gameplay I record or other streams on my plasma tv. And its like 50x easier on the eyes too in general, given that the contrast and clarity are insanely good.
> 
> OLED monitors really cant come soon enough. All the LCD trash needs to F off really hard already.
> 
> Sorry for the rant..


Your right, contrast is really bad on both TN and IPS panel. It's kind of tragedy. Now add this glow and blb to it and you have disaster and you willingly payed for it 1K$







? Seems the only way to get over it is to not use monitor at night and play dark games







I want to see 1440p 144Hz VA display until oled come!!! But this won't happen.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, I've unboxed and checked again. There is a slight yellow bleed to the bottom left corner and a big ips glow on the right.


Selbyftw, if you still have it opened, could you please check if you have this issue on your panel ? Plase see my comment in my video:


----------



## Darylrese

The bottom line is the monitor market is just a JOKE at the moment. It seems impossible to get a perfect monitor and the technology just doesn't seem to be good enough to launch yet.

I had two of PG279Q's with problems, a Dell S2716DG with bad ghosting and pixel inversion and x34 owners complaining of backlight issues, BLB and 'scan lines'

I don't understand why monitors are so poor at the moment. Why can't they be like buying a new TV? You spend a lot of money, you get the style and spec you want and its spot on. It either works as intended or its faulty. If it is faulty, you swap it out and get a great working replacement. No issues to 'put up with' or playing lottery with your suppliers and your hard earned cash!

I'm done I think....Maybe try again next year


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Does anyone know why IPS are much more prone to backlight bleeding than TN panels ? I can't get it. It uses same backlight technology or not ? Tomorrow I was trying to open my LG and check if there is anything which can be do to reduce glow and some bleed. Besides I've screwed up because I've ripped off backlight power connector (R.I.P. LG) there is practically no way how to improve it. Basically the whole assembly is so tender that even a small bend may cause BL leakage. Now I know why is almost impossible to make perfect IPS panels. But I wonder why TN does not suffer so much.
> 
> So now I don't have secondary monitor and I want to return also this Acer. I wanna wait for XB271 head to head comparison with PG79Q. Then I will decide what to buy.
> 
> I have noticed that majority PG279Q I saw have bleeding in 3 corners. My Acer has only 2. Am I lucky ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, their is orange glow on right side and look ugly. I wonder if AUO uses such warm white BL or what because my LG had a very cold white backlight. But then why I don't have this glow on left side ? Only standard silverfish glow. It must have something to do with BL leakage.
> Thx for testing, it looks not good to be honest. I can see pretty lot of bleed. Oh my.... Any chance you know the manufacturing date ?
> Benny, when do you get your replacement ? I'm very curious. Please document everything and post some photos. And check especially uniformity and yellow tint at the top. I'm afraid that it will have orange glow again.
> 
> The shop pissed me off and they did not deliver my order. Said it is out of stock and probably available on 26th. I'm pretty angry with them. But I will have no mercy to return if the next one will be faulty...
> Your right, contrast is really bad on both TN and IPS panel. It's kind of tragedy. Now add this glow and blb to it and you have disaster and you willingly payed for it 1K$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Seems the only way to get over it is to not use monitor at night and play dark games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see 1440p 144Hz VA display until oled come!!! But this won't happen.


Date on panel is October 2015, Don't think it makes a difference, we will still be seeing bad panels of this monitor even in years to come as it's by the same maker.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Date on panel is October 2015, Don't think it makes a difference, we will still be seeing bad panels of this monitor even in years to come as it's by the same maker.


Damn, seems so. But I always think they improve their process over a time.

@Benny, your odds are pretty low now. And mine as well









And seems TN is not the way we all want to go. Found Daryl's video and uniformity is just horrible! Look at that yellow tint... This is a joke.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Date on panel is October 2015, Don't think it makes a difference, we will still be seeing bad panels of this monitor even in years to come as it's by the same maker.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Selbyftw, if you still have it opened, could you please check if you have this issue on your panel ? Plase see my comment in my video:


Please could you check if you have any yellow tint ??? How is the uniformity?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn, seems so. But I always think they improve their process over a time.
> 
> @Benny, your odds are pretty low now. And mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And seems TN is not the way we all want to go. Found Daryl's video and uniformity is just horrible! Look at that yellow tint... This is a joke.


It's a TN panel it even never had a chance to have great uniformity regardless. If you want great uniformity then you simply will not find it in these gaming monitors. Either buy a really high quality 60Hz IPS from someone better than Acer/Asus or wait for OLED.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn, seems so. But I always think they improve their process over a time.
> 
> @Benny, your odds are pretty low now. And mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And seems TN is not the way we all want to go. Found Daryl's video and uniformity is just horrible! Look at that yellow tint... This is a joke.


Yeah white did have a yellow sort of tint, just like all other TN panels. It was by no means a magic panel. Just a high quality TN.

Basically, its the same as the monitor I've gone back to, the BENQ 2420T, but with 1440p and G-Sync.


----------



## Falkentyne

Darylrese, I think you should just do what I did.
Get a benq XL2720Z
Learn vertical total tweaks and use the AMA low mode for backlight strobing at all refresh rates.
Enjoy a panel without any backlight bleed, no "extra" inversion artifacts like the ROG Swift has (all TN's will show inversion on the blur busters and lagom tests but that's normal. Note: the passmark gamma test shows HORRIBLE green inversion on the ROG Swift but very faint light green inversion on the XL2720Z at 120-144hz--MUCH better, and none at 60hz!)

Then sit back and enjoy the screen until a proper decent panel with decent QA comes out, or we get an affordable OLED/QLED or oculus rift!


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> You know what's funny? After these people finally give up trying to get a perfect AHVA panel and try their luck with TN screens, they will simply whine and cry about inversion artifacts on them and then wind up doing the same thing over again. Some people will simply never be happy unless they get an absolute 100% perfect monitor which practically doesn't exist. Sorry but in the monitor market you gotta pick your poison and simply choose which faults you are willing to live with.


I once had a cheap $150.00 TN acer monitor that came with one dead pixel right in middle of screen which was the most annoying thing. You can't help it but see it every time you see your screen so I rma'd that one. With that being said, to me half the things these people complain about I don't even care. It seems like few here purposely "look" for these artifacts and of course there will be small issues here and there if you go "looking" for it. These monitors are mass produced, they are not built by hand one by one by a president of monitor technicians. Don't expect perfect one by your standards. Not everyone are videophilles and come to think of it, 99% of population would prabably have no idea what these guys are complaining about so it will never be fixed. These are mass manufactured and built, if you want perfect screen, learn to assemble and disassemble monitors yourself and you'll be perfectly fine. Like the TN panel I have, someone posted pic of diff. monitor he returned on this thread few pages back, I have that monitor problems worse on my screen and it dosent bother me at all. Perhaps these guys should just buy second hand so that lowered purchase price atleast justifies the defects somewhat.


----------



## iRev_olution

Has anybody recieved the PG279Q yet? Does it OC to 165hz? I'm wondering if I should go GTX980SLI and buy one of these monitors... despite im seeing a lot of bleeding issues.


----------



## juano

In stock sold by newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9FT3K62906


----------



## sdmf74

I would use newegg as a last resort for this type of purchase


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I would use newegg as a last resort for this type of purchase


As tempted as I am to try one of these bad boys out, I'd have to agree. I'm personally waiting for Best Buy or Amazon to have them as exchanges will be a lot easier.


----------



## juano

Yea just noticed that this doesn't apply for premier benefits (namely the free returns) probably going to continue waiting for amazon then.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I would use newegg as a last resort for this type of purchase


Unfortunately, Amazon would charge tax as well. And for a monitor that costs $800, 6-7% translates to a lot.

If you have Newegg Premier, it won't make a difference. But I'm not sure if Premier benefits apply to this item.


----------



## caenlen

Just ordered mine from Newegg. Will post picture and my take on it when it gets here. Cheers mates. I have tried the Acer version as well for comparison but ended up getting a refund on it through Amazon. Hopefully this is one better on the bleeding.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Newegg. Will post picture and my take on it when it gets here. Cheers mates. I have tried the Acer version as well for comparison but ended up getting a refund on it through Amazon. Hopefully this is one better on the bleeding.


Glad someone made use of my heads up.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Glad someone made use of my heads up.


Indeed, +rep mate, they probably will sell out quick. I hope it goes to 165hz, not that it matters really, but I enjoy that stuff lol.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Glad someone made use of my heads up.


Yeah, thanks a lot. I even posted this on r/Monitors (reddit). Just curious, how did you find out about this?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Yeah, thanks a lot. I even posted this on r/Monitors (reddit). Just curious, how did you find out about this?


Just been watching for the monitor in various places (thanks to philthy84 for the idea of checking Best Buy, I didn't think they would stock things like this but they have the PG278Q so they should get this eventually), somebody had previously posted the newegg link when it was just out of stock from a third party seller so I'd been watching it even once in a while since then.


----------



## batmanwcm

For those of you with dust behind the screen, have you guys tried the flicking method where you place a cloth on top of where the dust is located and flick it toward the bezel? It worked twice on 2 different XB270HU's. I thought my current XB270HU had a dead pixel but after flicking it away, it ended up being dust. It's sad that we have to resort to this but it does work for dust.


----------



## Nicholars

How many people can report having no orange glow? On Pg279Q, XB270HU, MG279Q etc?

I find it weird how almost all screens have orange glow but some people say theirs has no orange glow.


----------



## unSatisfied

I'm really hoping my local Best Buy will get some PG279Qs in stock, so I can test one there and then buy it if it's good.


----------



## sdmf74

Sorry newegg you just lost 4 sales in 5 minutes cause of your crappy policies and customer service lol, but seriously I doubt best buy will be getting them at least the ones in my area.
Amazon definately the way to go


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> For those of you with dust behind the screen, have you guys tried the flicking method where you place a cloth on top of where the dust is located and flick it toward the bezel? It worked twice on 2 different XB270HU's. I thought my current XB270HU had a dead pixel but after flicking it away, it ended up being dust. It's sad that we have to resort to this but it does work for dust.


I assume this might work for dust between the coating and the polarizer, but I've seen dust between the LCD layer and the backlight. I assume that doesn't work with these, does it?


----------



## Benny89

Reading comments from you guys form US I am glad EU law prevents stores from any "restocking fees" moves when it comes to 14 day RMA or return. A lot easier to play lottery this way







.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How many people can report having no orange glow? On Pg279Q, XB270HU, MG279Q etc?
> 
> I find it weird how almost all screens have orange glow but some people say theirs has no orange glow.


I can confirm that my last PG279Q has zero orange glow, and only pure silverish glow with little bit of blueish on left bottom corner.

Also TFT review can confirm you that as second as their cherry-picked unit also had pure silverish/whiteish glow with zero orange glow.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Reading comments from you guys form US I am glad EU law prevents stores from any "restocking fees" moves when it comes to 14 day RMA or return. A lot easier to play lottery this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True, however you guys are essentially our "beta testers" for this monitor





















.


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I would use newegg as a last resort for this type of purchase


I agree. I like Newegg and generally have no problem ordering from them, but they won't hesitate to charge you a restocking fee if you try to return something. Even if you are returning something factory sealed, you have to contact them for them to make an "exception" to waive the restocking fee.

Hopefully the fact that Newegg has these in stock means that Amazon won't be far behind.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I'm really hoping my local Best Buy will get some PG279Qs in stock, so I can test one there and then buy it if it's good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Sorry newegg you just lost 4 sales in 5 minutes cause of your crappy policies and customer service lol, but seriously I doubt best buy will be getting them at least the ones in my area.
> Amazon definately the way to go


I haven't seen any of the PG278Q's at any of my local Best Buys around the Portland, OR area but I've been checking their website and they do seem to carry them there and are able to ship to stores pretty fast. So I'm hoping they will have the same option for the PG279Q if they will carry them or better yet have an actual display model or store stock,


----------



## animeowns

you can buy it through newegg right now just bought mine fingers crossed hoping I get a good panel with no dead pixels

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660 PG279Q


----------



## Adajer

If you get one that is flawless besides a dead pixel in a corner, might want to keep it. My PB278Q had a dead pixel in upper left corner only really noticeable during web browsing that went away after around 18 months of use. I guess it was 18 months cause like I said, it was barely noticeable and I happened to notice it wasnt dead anymore.

I hope that newegg having them ready and shippable right now means that it is officially released in the US. Amazon needs to hurry up.


----------



## animeowns

I cancelled my amazon order when I saw newegg listed the display in stock its currently being packaged


----------



## Ryzone

omg I'm so tempted to place an order I ran for my credit card, but then I thought I should wait to see how these turn out. If some how magically they are much better than what we have been seeing, I'll place my order, but I think the smart thing to do is wait for amazon or a local store to have them in stock for that hassle free returns, even though I've never had a problem with newegg and their warehouse is like 35 minutes from my house. Good luck on your orders guys! I really hope luck isn't needed and somehow this is some new fixed batch by asus and have fixed all cons with this monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Has anybody recieved the PG279Q yet? Does it OC to 165hz? I'm wondering if I should go GTX980SLI and buy one of these monitors... despite im seeing a lot of bleeding issues.


Yes, it does. No problem with overclocking. You would be fine with single setup.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Sorry newegg you just lost 4 sales in 5 minutes cause of your crappy policies and customer service lol, but seriously I doubt best buy will be getting them at least the ones in my area.
> Amazon definately the way to go


they are already sold out, I'm sure their feelings aren't hurt.


----------



## Ryzone

I wonder how many they had.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I wonder how many they had.


Don't know, but mine has already shipped, and no other retailer has them up for sell yet.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Don't know, but mine has already shipped, and no other retailer has them up for sell yet.


nice, I hope this batch is good.


----------



## AlCapwn

Ok so i will ge my screen today. I am so exited despite all the anger/hate in here.
the store just got the monitors in yesterday so i think/hope its a late batch they have. I will play on it before i start doing all these tests as you guys are doing.

So i will propably do all the screen test in the weekend or so. Btw where can i see the manufaction date?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> nice, I hope this batch is good.


isn't this the first batch? I have never seen them for sale before...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> isn't this the first batch? I have never seen them for sale before...


Yeah, for USA it is.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Ok so i will ge my screen today. I am so exited despite all the anger/hate in here.
> the store just got the monitors in yesterday so i think/hope its a late batch they have. I will play on it before i start doing all these tests as you guys are doing.
> 
> So i will propably do all the screen test in the weekend or so. Btw where can i see the manufaction date?


At the bottom of the screen... Switch to pivot and you should see it from the left. Please report all you findings, especially glow/bleed, uniformity (yellow ting) and bad pixels. Thx.


----------



## Killa Cam

welp, i just ordered one about 15 minutes ago from newegg. even though i enjoy my crossover 404k monitor, i do miss ips color reproduction and i am intrigued as this will be my first ever high refresh rate monitor. here is to hoping my monitor has a good panel *crosses fingers*


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> welp, i just ordered one about 15 minutes ago from newegg. even though i enjoy my crossover 404k monitor, i do miss ips color reproduction and i am intrigued as this will be my first ever high refresh rate monitor. here is to hoping my monitor has a good panel *crosses fingers*


Damn they have been out of stock for a few hours now, I guess you got lucky and snagged a canceled order one.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> welp, i just ordered one about 15 minutes ago from newegg. even though i enjoy my crossover 404k monitor, i do miss ips color reproduction and i am intrigued as this will be my first ever high refresh rate monitor. here is to hoping my monitor has a good panel *crosses fingers*


yeah I can't stand tn panels anymore... also... enjoy... also... are you really killa kam? the theme seems strong...


----------



## Olakeen

Hi,

I am an early buyer off this monitor. My last was the PG278Q and I was happy with it except the crappy viewing angles.

I think I'm lucky. No dead pixel and no untolerable bleeding. The IPS glow is present and the bottom right corner is slightly yellow (like other).

But my biggest disappointment is the bad uniformity of the panel. I've never see that.

+/- 600K° between top and bottom








http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/46/1447190700-sans-titre.png



It's not visible in game but easily visible on white surface.

Previous post on this topic show the same symptom so I think my PG279Q is not faulty and perhaps it is the limitation of 1440p 165hz IPS panel ?!?

Strange that TFTCentral (and other) dont talk about it. Notice that LUMINANCE uniformity is better than PG278Q (and amazing constrast 1100:1, coating, etc...).

Can somebody take mesurement of uniformity ? Thank


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn they have been out of stock for a few hours now, I guess you got lucky and snagged a canceled order one.


Yeah, i guess i did. Was just on newegg signing up for the free 1 year newegg premier with my student id. Went to check the monitors and didnt see it. So i typed in the model number and it popped up in stock.

I ordered quickly, but realized that even tho i just qualified for free premier, i still had to pay shipping which was about $50 (live in alaska). Considering that some of you pay tax and up we dont, i guess its a tradeoff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah I can't stand tn panels anymore... also... enjoy... also... are you really killa kam? the theme seems strong...


Well, my crossover 404k is a va panel which is a middle ground between tn and ips. Better blacks but bad viewing angles. Colors arent as vibrant as ips but alot better than tn.


----------



## Ryzone

Oh I just remembered, make sure you ordered from newegg and not that gizmodoforlife or w/e that other seller is.


----------



## Rhuarc86

I'm going to wait it out with my Amazon order. In my previous experience, Amazon has been infinitely easier to work with when it comes to returns.

Edit: Just got done talking with an Amazon rep, I was told that they're expecting their first shipment in a couple of days. It was apparently back-ordered for a few days. The rep waived my one-day shipping charge because of the delay


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I'm going to wait it out with my Amazon order. In my previous experience, Amazon has been infinitely easier to work with when it comes to returns.
> 
> Edit: Just got done talking with an Amazon rep, I was told that they're expecting their first shipment in a couple of days. It was apparently back-ordered for a few days. The rep waived my one-day shipping charge because of the delay


darn, i should have done that.

Didnt want to chance spending money on shipping when it might be defective and the money will be wasted.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> darn, i should have done that.
> 
> Didnt want to chance spending money on shipping when it might be defective and the money will be wasted.


If it's defective, Amazon will pay for return shipping.


----------



## marffeus

Went to bed minutes before Newegg must have listed this! Oh well, I'm going to get it from whomever I can first (Newegg, Amazon or BBY). I'd prefer Newegg for free 2-day shipping, no tax, and free returns with Premier (note anyone with a .edu address can sign up for Premier for 1 year free right now).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I'm going to wait it out with my Amazon order. In my previous experience, Amazon has been infinitely easier to work with when it comes to returns.
> 
> Edit: Just got done talking with an Amazon rep, I was told that they're expecting their first shipment in a couple of days. It was apparently back-ordered for a few days. The rep waived my one-day shipping charge because of the delay


Is that UK or US? Still nothing on the UK amazon page for pre order etc.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is that UK or US? Still nothing on the UK amazon page for pre order etc.


US, sorry, should have mentioned that.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olakeen*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am an early buyer off this monitor. My last was the PG278Q and I was happy with it except the crappy viewing angles.
> 
> I think I'm lucky. No dead pixel and no untolerable bleeding. The IPS glow is present and the bottom right corner is slightly yellow (like other).
> 
> But my biggest disappointment is the bad uniformity of the panel. I've never see that.
> 
> +/- 600K° between top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/46/1447190700-sans-titre.png
> 
> 
> 
> It's not visible in game but easily visible on white surface.
> 
> Previous post on this topic show the same symptom so I think my PG279Q is not faulty and perhaps it is the limitation of 1440p 165hz IPS panel ?!?
> 
> Strange that TFTCentral (and other) dont talk about it. Notice that LUMINANCE uniformity is better than PG278Q (and amazing constrast 1100:1, coating, etc...).
> 
> Can somebody take mesurement of uniformity ? Thank


Oh my god. This is exactly what I've had as well!!!! Extremely annoying thing. AUO should really make something with this panel because it sucks so much. I could live with stuck pixel, I could live with some minor bleed/glow but I couldn't live with this! Because I would buy TN instead if I would want such crap uniformity.... I returned 278Q just because of this. Ant it had better gama shift like this. Only sides were worse. I would recommend all people to wait couple of months until AUO put their crap together because this is not acceptable for a price tag this "premium" product has. The only advantage over VA is speed. I think I'd better stay fixed at 75Hz like this. Return, return and return... This is only think which can make wake them up....

And exactly, I wonder how Asus paid those reviewers, single review did not mention yellow tint. If it's only gama shift OK, but yellow tint ??? Sorry... But also that luminance variance up to 30% is ridiculous.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olakeen*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am an early buyer off this monitor. My last was the PG278Q and I was happy with it except the crappy viewing angles.
> 
> I think I'm lucky. No dead pixel and no untolerable bleeding. The IPS glow is present and the bottom right corner is slightly yellow (like other).
> 
> But my biggest disappointment is the bad uniformity of the panel. I've never see that.
> 
> +/- 600K° between top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/46/1447190700-sans-titre.png
> 
> 
> 
> It's not visible in game but easily visible on white surface.
> 
> Previous post on this topic show the same symptom so I think my PG279Q is not faulty and perhaps it is the limitation of 1440p 165hz IPS panel ?!?
> 
> Strange that TFTCentral (and other) dont talk about it. Notice that LUMINANCE uniformity is better than PG278Q (and amazing constrast 1100:1, coating, etc...).
> 
> Can somebody take mesurement of uniformity ? Thank


Exactly the crap I had on my PG279Q, I could see it clearly when surfing, not just with white background or browsing windows explorer etc. The top of the screen had a visible yellowish tint, the bottom corners had blueish tint. It was very annoying. Which is why I dont see much hope even in 271 Acer when it comes out, because it will use the same dog **** as the panel.

To be honest though, my Acer 270 didnt have it, which I bought as soon as it came out. I assume they changed something in the manufacturing process to lower the manuf. cost and thats why the panels in the last few months have so many issues... I might be wrong though, but it really seems like it.


----------



## Rhuarc86

For those purchasing from Newegg, just in case you weren't aware, this monitor does NOT qualify for Premier benefits. This was just confirmed by a Newegg rep.

Edit: I asked again, and was told this time that it does qualify for the free returns and no restocking fees benefits of Premier, just not the shipping benefits. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> For those purchasing from Newegg, just in case you weren't aware, this monitor does NOT qualify for Premier benefits. This was just confirmed by a Newegg rep.


Hmm, even i spoke to a Newegg Rep yesterday as soon as the listing went up. According to him, the monitor doesn't qualify for Free 3 day shipping (which is one of the Premier Benefits), but does qualify for free returns. I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## Searchofsub

OK - I am getting this monitor when amazon have in stock and have enough money after my gtx980ti purchase this Sat. (prabably be 1st of next month) Anyway, since all will prabably be using Gsync and gaming I just wanted to put this out there. There are so many wrong info on net about how to properly implement Gsync with nvidia 's latest driver. Some say you have to only have gsync ON and vsync OFF or Gsync ON and in-game Vsync OFF. This is all FALSE. Come to find out even people on xb270hu forum do not know how to use it correctly. I just heard nvidia tech say: to utilize gsync, you need to

1. Have Gsync ON in NVidia Control panel (global setting)
2. Have Vsync also ON in NVidia Control panel (global setting)
3. Have Vsync ON in-game as well.

Just tested. Night and day difference. FYI.

Also, someone should change Topic to 165hz IPS, not 144hz.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> OK - I am getting this monitor when amazon have in stock and have enough money after my gtx980ti purchase this Sat. (prabably be 1st of next month) Anyway, since all will prabably be using Gsync and gaming I just wanted to put this out there. There are so many wrong info on net about how to properly implement Gsync with nvidia 's latest driver. Some say you have to only have gsync ON and vsync OFF or Gsync ON and in-game Vsync OFF. This is all FALSE. Come to find out even people on xb270hu forum do not know how to use it correctly. I just heard nvidia tech say: to utilize gsync, you need to
> 
> 1. Have Gsync ON in NVidia Control panel (global setting)
> 2. Have Vsync also ON in NVidia Control panel (global setting)
> 3. Have Vsync ON in-game as well.
> 
> Just tested. Night and day difference. FYI.
> 
> Also, someone should change Topic to 165hz IPS, not 144hz.


You don't have to have v sync on but if you have a game that somehow can run at over 165fps you will re introduce screen tearing without it on to cap the game to your monitors refresh rate.

The best method to use is turn v sync off as it introduces input lag, set the monitor to 165hz and cap all your games to about 160fps that way g sync will always be in control and barely any input lag


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Also, someone should change Topic to 165hz IPS, not 144hz.


Considering the response times of the monitor actually get worse at 165 Hz, one might as well just ignore that frequency altogether.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> You don't have to have v sync on but if you have a game that somehow can run at over 165fps you will re introduce screen tearing without it on to cap the game to your monitors refresh rate.
> 
> The best method to use is turn v sync off as it introduces input lag, set the monitor to 165hz and cap all your games to about 160fps that way g sync will always be in control and barely any input lag


This is what I thought and how I ran it with my rog swift and all games. Had gsync on, vsync off and capped all games fps under 144fps. But NVidia tech said no, gsync will not be utilized fully with vsync off so I turned it back on, and though I noticed improvement in smoothness overall, i can feel some input lag, it was like going from watching soap opera (gsync on with vsync off) to watching cinema movies (gsync on and vsync on), but when he told me I also need to turn vsync ON in-game as well and once I did that, got best of both worlds. This is the correct way to fully use gsync coming from nvidia and I test and works much better for me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> If it's defective, Amazon will pay for return shipping.


Newegg does as well, even if you are not a premier member, you just have to talk to chat and request one if it is defective.


----------



## misiak

Guys, a bit OT but I've lost my patience with these 144Hz craps and until waters calm down and something better hit the market I've bought this *Benq GW2470H*.

It's brand new model from Benq, I know it is a pig in a poke a bit but I expect to have perfect black level, no BLB and glow and decent image quality and angles. I've have found a detailed review but it's in Chinese but google translate makes the job and it looks pretty good. Results are very encouraging and they've measured:

1080p 24"

Contrast ratio ~4000:1
99,6% sRGB gamut
Response time 4.7ms GTS with AMA High

And all this for 150 euros... Only disadvantage it is 60Hz and not 144Hz. With a bit of luck I will be able to overclock it a bit.

So I wanted to have it as a backup, but maybe it will be keeper for some time









This is a review of it:

http://playwares.com/dpreview/47604706


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Exactly the crap I had on my PG279Q, I could see it clearly when surfing, not just with white background or browsing windows explorer etc. The top of the screen had a visible yellowish tint, the bottom corners had blueish tint. It was very annoying. Which is why I dont see much hope even in 271 Acer when it comes out, because it will use the same dog **** as the panel.
> 
> To be honest though, my Acer 270 didnt have it, which I bought as soon as it came out. I assume they changed something in the manufacturing process to lower the manuf. cost and thats why the panels in the last few months have so many issues... I might be wrong though, but it really seems like it.


Exactly! Unbelievable how many people reports this now. I know of 4 at least... I really would like to know how much reviewers got paid because this would be noticed even by a blindworm!


----------



## Alisamix

I just got my PG279Q and it seems pretty much ideal, no yellowish tint etc, what should I do to check/verify this?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q and it seems pretty much ideal, no yellowish tint etc, what should I do to check/verify this?


Oh boy tell us more! Did you order from Newegg?


----------



## Adajer

What about using adaptive v sync? Only turns v sync on when you get past hz limit of monitor.

I have been using it for a while.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q and it seems pretty much ideal, no yellowish tint etc, what should I do to check/verify this?


Run a full black background and shoot a video of it. If you notice any of the corners yellow, then that's backlight bleed. If you can take a snapshot from that video, that would be great.

You can also check for Screen Uniformity by opening a full white background and check if the white's are the same across the entire screen.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q and it seems pretty much ideal, no yellowish tint etc, what should I do to check/verify this?


Switch off the lights and check for bleeding a glow. If you have only fair amount of silverish glow, you are a winner. Then you may check for bad pixels, but this is not so big deal in my opinion. Tint ad BLB/GLOW are worst issues you may have. Also check manufacturing date at the bottom.


----------



## Olakeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q and it seems pretty much ideal, no yellowish tint etc, what should I do to check/verify this?


Take a photo with a full white screen.


----------



## Nicholars

And a full black screen as well.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q and it seems pretty much ideal, no yellowish tint etc, what should I do to check/verify this?


*BLB/GLOW TESTING FOR PG279Q:
*

*Step 1.*

Test at night, all lights off, all your RIG LEDs off. Pure darkness and only monitor on. No other light sources on (that includes also RIG and second monitor- ONLY PG is on).

*Get full black background and check for bleeding and glow*. Check if you have whiteish/silverish glow in croners and NO orange/yellowish glow.

Look staright at monitor from your most comfortable postition to play to check how much glow/bleed you see when you will play sitting as you like best. Check if you do not have to do extreme fitness to reduce glow.

Next check if there are places around frames/bezels when you can see *glow* (yellowish or very white). Move away from monitor (about 2-3 meters) and check if you can still see them. Those are potenial backlight bleeding spots. Looking at those spots staying where you are- and move to extreme angles while looking at them (far left, far right, from bottom/top). If they dissappear at some angles- this is glow. If no matter of angle of view you still see those glowing spots- that is *Blacklight Bleeding*.

Next after veryfing color of glow and BLB spots proceed to next step.

*Step 2.*

Turn on some dark game- Dark Souls, Thief, Metro:Last Light. Turn in-game gamma to very low/preferable for dark games (but you want it dark!). You want to have as dark as possible in game to be able to test.

Now play the game for few hours and check if the amount of glow/bleeding of your monitor is acceptable for you or distracting/annoying and don't let you focus on games.

*Step 3.*

Leave monitor at 100 brightness with game running for full night and check on next day if any BLB spots got bigger/brigher.

*Step 4.*

After testing decide if it is acceptable for you or you want return.

*Done.*


----------



## Alisamix

Nevermind, it does actually have some light bleeding on the edges when having it black fullscreen. Glow as well, but honestly its minimal. Definitely no yellow tint. Bleeding on the edges is white.

I can take some images later, but im satisfied. First monitor, got it from mindfactory.de in Germany.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> Nevermind, it does actually have some light bleeding on the edges when having it black fullscreen. Glow as well, but honestly its minimal. Definitely no yellow tint. Bleeding on the edges is white.
> 
> I can take some images later, but im satisfied. First monitor, got it from mindfactory.de in Germany.


Awesome! How good is Mindfactory with returns and RMA? Do you have to pay the postage if you need to return? I've ordered some PC parts from there before, but never anything as expensive as this monitor. Max was like 500 euros







They seem to be a good, reliable store. How was yours packaged? Was it just the monitor box or was there another box it was in or something? I'm wondering how bumpy the ride to Finland would be...

Also, could you please share the manufacturing date? It should be behind the monitor somewhere or on a sticker on the box! TIA!


----------



## Nicholars

Post some images of a full black and full white screen.


----------



## Olakeen

If you don't search it, you don't see it.

If you look closely, you will find it. It"s obvious with a display calibration.


----------



## enkur

Finally found it in stock on Newegg last night. Ordered. Heres hoping for a perfect panel


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Finally found it in stock on Newegg last night. Ordered. Heres hoping for a perfect panel


Newegg link?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Newegg link?


Newegg Link


----------



## Gunslinger.

Thanks!


----------



## Pereb

Got my new screen earlier today. So far :

- No dead/stuck pixels or dust
- Significant BLB/glow, easily noticeable without looking for it
- Yellow tint again but less noticeable than before.

I'm going to keep it for a week to see if issues subside as some users have reported. I doubt the yellow tint will fade but it's not as visible this time.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Got my new screen earlier today. So far :
> 
> - No dead/stuck pixels or dust
> - Significant BLB/glow, easily noticeable without looking for it
> - Yellow tint again but less noticeable than before.
> 
> I'm going to keep it for a week to see if issues subside as some users have reported. I doubt the yellow tint will fade but it's not as visible this time.


Well, I can tell that yellow tint does not go away. It can become more pale but it won't totally fade.

Everything comes to question when you get your PG: does its glow/BLB bother you while you game in dark games. If not, if it blends nicely it is just a little bit glow here and there- that can be acceptable.

However if it glows enough to cover part of screen, makes you eyes focus there- that is annoying in gaming as hell.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I can tell that yellow tint does not go away. It can become more pale but it won't totally fade.


That'd be good enough, no LCD has perfect or even near-perfect uniformity anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Everything comes to question when you get your PG: does its glow/BLB bother you while you game in dark games. If not, if it blends nicely it is just a little bit glow here and there- that can be acceptable.
> 
> However if it glows enough to cover part of screen, makes you eyes focus there- that is annoying in gaming as hell.


Unfortunately it does cover part of the screen, it's pretty noticeable right now, especially BLB on top right and glow on bottom left. It's too much for me to keep it right now.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Unfortunately it does cover part of the screen, it's pretty noticeable right now, especially BLB on top right and glow on bottom left. It's too much for me to keep it right now.


Yeah....I know that feeling. Wish you better luck with next one!

Lottery is nightmare.

My first PG had horrible orange glow in right corner and about 4 BLB spots. However, BLB spots were glowing really really bit so it was easy to ignore/do not notice in gameing. Glow was horrible however.

My second PG had perfect and subtle silverish glow, easy to ignore/do not notice while gaming. However BLB spot was super big, 9cm long, 4,5 cm deep in screen- distracting and noticable like hell.

Waiting for my third PG and hope that now I will catch some balance














LOL


----------



## Pereb

Good luck. I might try one more time but I don't know if I even want to. S2716DG is tempting but then again I'd rather avoid TN... Maybe I'll find some 60Hz IPS instead. Really wanted Gsync but it's not looking good right now. And Freesync range on most monitors is not wide enough... I think I'll have to accept the fact that I can't have VRR with 30FPS games.

Here's a bad photo showing my bleed (this is from about 3m away so zero glow)


And white uniformity


----------



## Ryzone

So I know that this isn't a PG279Q but someone on the monitors subreddit just bought a MG279Q from newegg last night, He said they just got new stock and he placed an order and this is what he got. There might be hope for Asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Good luck. I might try one more time but I don't know if I even want to. S2716DG is tempting but then again I'd rather avoid TN... Maybe I'll find some 60Hz IPS instead. Really wanted Gsync but it's not looking good right now. And Freesync range on most monitors is not wide enough... I think I'll have to accept the fact that I can't have VRR with 30FPS games.
> 
> Here's a bad photo showing my bleed (this is from about 3m away so zero glow)
> 
> 
> And white uniformity


That bleed is horrible man. It is everywhere... return it back. This is a fault. How is the uniformity? I can see there is some yellow tint as well. Is it visible on desktop on whites when browsing, etc ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So I know that this isn't a PG279Q but someone on the monitors subreddit just bought a MG279Q from newegg last night, He said they just got new stock and he placed an order and this is what he got. There might be hope for Asus.


Yeah, this is it. This is how the panel should look like. No bleed only standard IPS glow. I think camera exaggerates a bit. So no ORANGE glow is present, this means no leakage of BLB. Benny already proved it is possible. He got one only with silverish glow but unfortunately he developed bleed at left side after warm up. So definitely it is possible but it is like finding a needle in a haystack.

I think I wait for Acer and hope they will resolve that horrible yellow tint...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That bleed is horrible man. It is everywhere... return it back. This is a fault. How is the uniformity? I can see there is some yellow tint as well. Is it visible on desktop on whites when browsing, etc ?


There's some visible yellow tint on the top of the screen. I'm keeping the screen for a week to see if it gets better (it's wishful thinking but worth a shot) and if it's still bad it goes back.

MFG date is October 2015.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That bleed is horrible man. It is everywhere... return it back. This is a fault. How is the uniformity? I can see there is some yellow tint as well. Is it visible on desktop on whites when browsing, etc ?
> Yeah, this is it. This is how the panel should look like. No bleed only standard IPS glow. I think camera exaggerates a bit. So no ORANGE glow is present, this means no leakage of BLB. Benny already proved it is possible. He got one only with silverish glow but unfortunately he developed bleed at left side after warm up. So definitely it is possible but it is like finding a needle in a haystack.
> 
> I think I wait for Acer and hope they will resolve that horrible yellow tint...


TBH this is what my PG279Q looked like and i sent it back as i couldn't stand that top right glow. If that's classed as a 'good' one i think i'll hold off buying again until next year!

BTW - My Dell S2176DG has to go back tomorrow due to vertical line issue and dreadful ghosting. Colours are not exactly impressive either so i don't think you should go for that one either.

Every monitor on the market has problems, its crazy.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Got my new screen earlier today. So far :
> 
> - No dead/stuck pixels or dust
> - Significant BLB/glow, easily noticeable without looking for it
> - Yellow tint again but less noticeable than before.
> 
> I'm going to keep it for a week to see if issues subside as some users have reported. I doubt the yellow tint will fade but it's not as visible this time.


It won't man. I had it on for days, no change at all. What is your manufacturing date ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> TBH this is what my PG279Q looked like and i sent it back as i couldn't stand that top right glow. If that's classed as a 'good' one i think i'll hold off buying again until next year!
> 
> BTW - My Dell S2176DG has to go back tomorrow due to vertical line issue and dreadful ghosting. Colours are not exactly impressive either so i don't think you should go for that one either.
> 
> Every monitor on the market has problems, its crazy.


Problem is that he has no glow in top right but horrible backlight bleed, It's very strong. Seeing this it would go straight to the box...

Are you getting replacement ? You see, I was telling you to not buy TN....


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Every monitor on the market has problems, its crazy.


More like every gaming monitor on the market has problems







If you don't care for high refresh or VRR you can find something good.

MFG date on my monitor is October 2015.


----------



## Adajer

Ugh, what is the deal with amazon. ship them out already


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *Step 2.*
> Turn on some dark game- Dark Souls, Thief, Metro:Last Light. Turn in-game gamma to very low/preferable for dark games (but you want it dark!). You want to have as dark as possible in game to be able to test.
> Now play the game for few hours and check if the amount of glow/bleeding of your monitor is acceptable for you or distracting/annoying and don't let you focus on games.
> 
> *Step 3.*
> Leave monitor at 100 brightness with game running for full night and check on next day if any BLB spots got bigger/brigher.
> 
> *Step 4.*
> After testing decide if it is acceptable for you or you want return.]


So you want people to test it in abnormal scenarios to see if it's acceptable?








Better to test it it like you would use it.. do that for a few days and then decide (or earlier when you really can't stand it)..

Just try and calibrate it as good as you think it could be (or with actual calibration gear), the ICC profile from tftcentral is a good start to go on from. If you need to do those abnormal tests then you shouldn't even be ordering one.. It's going to be "faulty" in such tests. The panel is what it is or are you going to return a 100 monitors and still may not have the perfect one?.

anyways, time for me to ignore this thread. It's the same thing in every post in the last 100+ pages of posts. I'll just see it with my own eyes when it comes available in the Benelux.. (end of next week apparently - hopefully).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> So you want people to test it in abnormal scenarios to see if it's acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to test it it like you would use it.. do that for a few days and then decide (or earlier when you really can't stand it)..
> 
> Just try and calibrate it as good as you think it could be (or with actual calibration gear), the ICC profile from tftcentral is a good start to go on from. If you need to do those abnormal tests then you shouldn't even be ordering one.. It's going to be "faulty" in such tests. The panel is what it is or are you going to return a 100 monitors and still may not have the perfect one?.
> 
> anyways, time for me to ignore this thread. It's the same thing in every post in the last 100+ pages of posts.


I agree that test is kind of absurd. Who plays their games at 100% brightness with the gamma set to lowest? Just do the test under the NORMAL conditions which you play your games under and if it's there and clearly noticeable then return it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> So you want people to test it in abnormal scenarios to see if it's acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to test it it like you would use it.. do that for a few days and then decide (or earlier when you really can't stand it)..
> 
> Just try and calibrate it as good as you think it could be (or with actual calibration gear), the ICC profile from tftcentral is a good start to go on from. If you need to do those abnormal tests then you shouldn't even be ordering one.. It's going to be "faulty" in such tests. The panel is what it is or are you going to return a 100 monitors and still may not have the perfect one?.
> 
> anyways, time for me to ignore this thread. It's the same thing in every post in the last 100+ pages of posts. I'll just see it with my own eyes when it comes available in the Benelux.. (end of next week apparently - hopefully).


Lol, I said to set brightness on 100 only for LEAVING it at night. This is just for testing if BLB won't expand as it MAY happen and better to check it now than see it in next 4 weeks when you can't no longer return it without hassle.

As for gamma in-game set to low- this is due to fact that for example in Thief default gamma is set too hight and nights in-game are do not feel like nights. In-game gamma varies on monitors so you need to go to options and set it correctly to be able to do good test. Meaing- set gamma in-game so nights are nights, dark is dark, day is day etc. Nothing lese.

And yea, you ignoring this thread- nobody cares? You will do what you want with what we posted here. No point of stating that you gonna ignore it like it means something to someone.

First get a monitor yourself and post your experiences. We just try to be helpful as we already have owned couple of them so we kind of saw how quality can varry. And yes- you can get decent one.

Some people posted here how their PG is cool and awesome. Then night came and they lauch some dark game and BUM! DIssapoitment and return. We want to help people avoid it and test it properly.

But yea- each to his own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I agree that test is kind of absurd. Who plays their games at 100% brightness with the gamma set to lowest? Just do the test under the NORMAL conditions which you play your games under and if it's there and clearly noticeable then return it.


I said nothing about PLAYING at 100 brightness- only leaving it for night (when you sleep...) with game running to check if BLB do not expand due to heat. My first PG did not. My second did.

And I didn't write gamma lowest but low/preferable. Which means that you should make sure that dark game IS ACTUALLY dark (becasue default settings in-game are many times too high and nights for example looks like early mornings etc.) so you can see how it will look like when you play one.

Those are steps for people that may have NO IDEA how to test it. Each can take what he wants from here.


----------



## n2k3

When I (pre)ordered a PG279Q monitor yesterday it was out of stock and wasn't supposed to be restocked for another 8-10 days. But today I was pleasantly surprised with an email that they had the monitor back in stock and I will receive one tomorrow! Lets hope I get a good one









I'll try to be as extensive as possible when testing the monitor. I'm still using two Sony GDM-FW900's, so lets hope this is actually an upgrade








I will at least keep the monitor for a week, try to get used to IPS instead of CRT and report along the way.
I can't test G-Sync tomorrow yet, my two 980Ti's will arrive at the end of the week, along with my X99 Rampage V and a 5820k with some 16GB's DDR4 3200MHz memory.


----------



## MistaSparkul

If heat is the issue then it's going to be different depending on where you live. If it's dead cold winter right now then even trying to get the monitor to be hot you may not be successful since it is so cold in the room. Other people who live during summer right now like Australia won't even have to try to make the monitor very hot.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they are already sold out, I'm sure their feelings aren't hurt.


Im sure their policies will improve when they get 85% of em back


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> If heat is the issue then it's going to be different depending on where you live. If it's dead cold winter right now then even trying to get the monitor to be hot you may not be successful since it is so cold in the room. Other people who live during summer right now like Australia won't even have to try to make the monitor very hot.


We don't know if heat is any issue lol. We just assumed it may coused this, as after several hours of intense gaming my bleeding expanded a lot and also new one developed.

And I am in Eastern Europe in the middle of November- so yea, it is cold here. Like 4 C at night right now. And I don't have AC. So it is easy to meet conditions. If heat was a problem here, it can be worse in warmer places. Besides heat expading BLB is just theory as only one PG (mine) showed expanding of BLB. But testing this won't hurt as you have to go to sleep evetually, right?

Might as well leave monitor running for one night- it won't hurt but it may help in testing. As I said- each to his own. Who knows better will ignore what we propose in terms of testing and who want to test it- will do.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Every monitor on the market has problems, its crazy.


Yup, that's certainly true for the fast 'premium' models. However, if you were in the market for a quality 60Hz IPS monitor without any variable sync, there are certainly a few very good ones to choose from, but it seems the high speed and G-Sync aspects are proving too tricky to deal with, and AUO in-particular are clearly utterly incapable of making a quality panel and need to be stopped. Seriously, they need to be slapped with some sort of injunction or court order making it illegal to manufacture such crap! The LG panel in the X34 seems slightly better, certainly regards glow and this yellow nonsense, but it has other issues. I can't deal with TN personally, and anyone who's owned IPS will be in the same boat there. I reckon we might be waiting a while yet. I am still keeping an eye out for that 100Hz 21:9 1440p Samsung VA panel that was rumoured a while ago... that might have some potential. Failing that, it will be the next gen of DP 1.3 monitors before anything can really provide the quality we want.


----------



## SmokingCrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And yea, you ignoring this thread- nobody cares? You will do what you want with what we posted here. No point of stating that you gonna ignore it like it means something to someone.


lol buthurt much. You've been saying the same thing for days on end, heck, for weeks.. we got it the first time, no need to say the same thing over and over again.

why test at 100% to see if blb increases? You don't even know if it will increase if you use the monitor at 25% for 10 years versus 1 night at 100% which no one should ever do in real life scenarios.. (if it's because of heat then this isn't even a concern as it would never get this hot when used properly at a normal brightness, if it does then it's a legit faulty monitor and warranty will fix that)

Why on earth would you set gamma so low, this only fks up every other part of the calibration.. if you wanna play dark games, don't buy IPS. It's that simple.

anywho,


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> TBH this is what my PG279Q looked like and i sent it back as i couldn't stand that top right glow. If that's classed as a 'good' one i think i'll hold off buying again until next year!
> 
> BTW - My Dell S2176DG has to go back tomorrow due to vertical line issue and dreadful ghosting. Colours are not exactly impressive either so i don't think you should go for that one either.
> 
> Every monitor on the market has problems, its crazy.


Daryl
I'm serious
Get the XL2720Z.
I found a new bug with it (I posted a new thread).....you can remove ALL and I mean _ALL_ of the overdrive ghosting on it in blur reduction off mode, by exploiting a profile bug (there are so many "beneficial" bugs in this monitor......I don't think I've seen a more fun screen to exploit besides those 200hz overclockable Korean TN monitors using unlocked firmwares...)


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingCrop*
> 
> lol buthurt much. You've been saying the same thing for days on end, heck, for weeks.. we got it the first time, no need to say the same thing over and over again.
> 
> why test at 100% to see if blb increases? You don't even know if it will increase if you use the monitor at 25% for 10 years versus 1 night at 100% which no one should ever do in real life scenarios.. (if it's because of heat then this isn't even a concern as it would never get this hot when used properly at a normal brightness, if it does then it's a legit faulty monitor and warranty will fix that)
> 
> Why on earth would you set gamma so low, this only fks up every other part of the calibration.. if you wanna play dark games, don't buy IPS. It's that simple.
> 
> anywho,


Loooool







. Whatever. Funny








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yup, that's certainly true for the fast 'premium' models. However, if you were in the market for a quality 60Hz IPS monitor without any variable sync, there are certainly a few very good ones to choose from, but it seems the high speed and G-Sync aspects are proving too tricky to deal with, and AUO in-particular are clearly utterly incapable of making a quality panel and need to be stopped. Seriously, they need to be slapped with some sort of injunction or court order making it illegal to manufacture such crap! The LG panel in the X34 seems slightly better, certainly regards glow and this yellow nonsense, but it has other issues. I can't deal with TN personally, and anyone who's owned IPS will be in the same boat there. I reckon we might be waiting a while yet. I am still keeping an eye out for that 100Hz 21:9 1440p Samsung VA panel that was rumoured a while ago... that might have some potential. Failing that, it will be the next gen of DP 1.3 monitors before anything can really provide the quality we want.


X34 was looking nice to me but it also has various visual issues.

Problem is there is no middle ground: You either get great looking, flawless 60Hz IPS (I have 3 and all are flawless) but no G-Sync or you have to jump STRAIGHT to 144Hz G-Sync and suffer a lot of issues due to super speed.

I wish I could grab like 27" 100hz G-Sync IPS. I need and want G-Sync and I want more than 60Hz but on the other hand I totally don't need 120+ Hz.

And if I want 100Hz, G-Sync non AUO I have to buy 34" which costs WAAAAAAAAAAY too much and is too big for me.

No middle ground for gaming monitors. It is like either ordring one chicken wing or whole chicken, while I would gladly eat half chicken plus salad


----------



## unSatisfied

I honestly wish there was a 1080p IPS 144hz monitor (No VRR) that was $300. I'd buy that. I just want 144hz and IPS, I don't really care about VRR since I don't play very demanding games (I'm a competitive person, play League of Legends and CS:GO. Currently using a 60hz IPS monitor that is overclocked to 75hz). I would get a 144hz TN, but I honestly cannot stand TN panels ever since I got my IPS monitor.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I honestly wish there was a 1080p IPS 144hz monitor (No VRR) that was $300. I'd buy that. I just want 144hz and IPS, I don't really care about VRR since I don't play very demanding games (I'm a competitive person, play League of Legends and CS:GO. Currently using a 60hz IPS monitor that is overclocked to 75hz). I would get a 144hz TN, but I honestly cannot stand TN panels ever since I got my IPS monitor.


I would be open to this as well, but at 1080p they may even be aple to push 200hz if they really tried. 200hz IPS 1080p 24" I'd buy that probably, I'd miss 1440p, but actually being able to push games the full 200 fps sure would be a neat experience


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would be open to this as well, but at 1080p they may even be aple to push 200hz if they really tried. 200hz IPS 1080p 24" I'd buy that probably, I'd miss 1440p, but actually being able to push games the full 200 fps sure would be a neat experience


League of Legends has really bad support for higher resolutions (Icons/text/health bars/etc don't scale, it's a set number of pixels) so I wouldn't really mind. Also, I only have a GTX 970, so if I ever want to play a new AAA game I'd have pretty low FPS (sure GSYNC would help, but 40fps is still 40 fps). $800 for a monitor that isn't flawless is ridiculous imo. I mean, it costs more than a lot of TVs that have superb quality (in terms of panel QC)!!

EDIT: I think I'm going to purchase a QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Korean monitor. I've been researching a bit, and everyone has been saying that you can get ~120hz after overclocking it without a problem. It's 1440p IPS and extremely cheap at $280 on Newegg..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yup, that's certainly true for the fast 'premium' models. However, if you were in the market for a quality 60Hz IPS monitor without any variable sync, there are certainly a few very good ones to choose from, but it seems the high speed and G-Sync aspects are proving too tricky to deal with, and AUO in-particular are clearly utterly incapable of making a quality panel and need to be stopped. Seriously, they need to be slapped with some sort of injunction or court order making it illegal to manufacture such crap! The LG panel in the X34 seems slightly better, certainly regards glow and this yellow nonsense, but it has other issues. I can't deal with TN personally, and anyone who's owned IPS will be in the same boat there. I reckon we might be waiting a while yet. I am still keeping an eye out for that 100Hz 21:9 1440p Samsung VA panel that was rumoured a while ago... that might have some potential. Failing that, it will be the next gen of DP 1.3 monitors before anything can really provide the quality we want.


What problems does X34 exhibit?

Regarding price: I still can't justify the same 1500€ for X34 vs 5K Dell, simply not applicable price for a "plain ol' 1440" just being a bit faster.

And AUO quality... well, BLB and glow are normal IPS problems; Is it visible on picture when using it or only on black screen?


----------



## BoredErica

Sooo...

Is this monitor good?


----------



## Nicholars

Realistic test for backlight bleed:

Test monitor in 100% dark room to see what backlight bleed there is.

Test the monitor on a black screen at whatever Brightness you use with a 1w or 2w 6500k LED ambient light in the room.

See if the amount of bleed / glow is acceptable, with some light in the room.

Keep it for a few days (playing games not looking at a black screen) and see if it improves.

If it is still unacceptable return.

If you are going to be running at 100% brightness on a black screen in a 100% dark room, all I can say is good luck and have fun returning monitors, as someone else said a) don't use IPS in a 100% dark room b) try to avoid playing mostly dark games on IPS (like metro 2033, thief etc.).... the people who are buying an IPS and trying to play dark games in a dark room... The best solution to this is don't play in a 100% dark room OR don't buy an IPS and get a VA or OLED instead. Even if you get a 100% perfect monitor with no bleed, IPS is still not good in a dark room because of glow and low contrast!


----------



## n2k3

Quick question, for those who have received a PG279Q, does it come with a Display Port cable in the box?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Quick question, for those who have received a PG279Q, does it come with a Display Port cable in the box?


Yes.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Quick question, for those who have received a PG279Q, does it come with a Display Port cable in the box?


Yes indeed it did.

I honestly think this monitor along with others has been released too early. The technology is not good enough for mainstream production and i STILL have yet to see a single person keep theirs in this thread. It should have been delayed and perfected before launching.

This is £750 we are playing with guys...If it was anything else would you not have given up by now and thought 'wow what a crap product, that's not for me' The problem is we all WANT what it should have / could have been and its simply not. We keep purchasing in hope that it does exist when clearly, it does not.

I really wish i could go back to 60Hz sometimes, it would make life a lot easier!

The WEIRD thing is it has 5 star reviews on OCUK and SCAN suggestion some users are happy and have great monitors. I honestly thing those people have the problems but just ignore it because they have more money than sense or they are total noobs and don't know what to expect from a monitor. They are sucked into the whole LOOK AT ME IM THE BEST GAMING MONITOR IN THE WORLD...I HAVE FLASHY LIGHTS AND EVERYTHING!

The x34 has BLB and fairly bad IPS glow so the LG panel isnt much better plus its £250 more expensive than the PG279Q!


----------



## Nicholars

The technology is fine... the QUALITY CONTROL is not. Clearly this panel is capable of 144hz with low response times etc. Just the quality control is the problem.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The technology is fine... the QUALITY CONTROL is not. Clearly this panel is capable of 144hz with low response times etc. Just the quality control is the problem.


So where is the new Dell TN gsync 1440p -144hz panels come from? if AOU, asus at fault too


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> So where is the new Dell TN gsync 1440p -144hz panels come from? if AOU, asus at fault too


Hmm I don't know, if AUO simply are not making enough good panels, then they don't have much choice, I imagine they are already buying A+ panels, but these are not selected individually, they are selected in batches based on a few samples from that batch. They will have a batch of panels, they will test some samples from that batch, then label panels A+ A etc. based on those samples, the whole batch will then be sold as that. So it is mostly AUO's fault, clearly it is easier to make TN without backlight bleed. If Asus simply throw all the panels in the bin that are not 100% perfect then they are going to lose money, but some of these on here are not acceptable at all eg. the yellow tint / bad white uniformity etc.

I think it is the combination of edge lit LED backlights and IPS / AHVA must be hard to make without backlight bleed, most of the LG edge lit panels have backlight bleed as well. I have a CCFL IPS here from NEC and it has zero backlight bleed. Hell at this money I don't see why they cannot include backlight uniformity correction or even local edge dimming.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The WEIRD thing is it has 5 star reviews on OCUK and SCAN suggestion some users are happy and have great monitors.


I think that people from Asus


----------



## theunknownkid

Linus review if yol interested:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Linus review if yol interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4


The gamma does look very high on that screen, probably the video actually.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> http://press.asus.com/PressReleases/p/ASUS-Showcases-the-Latest-Innovations-at-Computex-2015#.VWxaX70o7qB
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/422592015/labels/event/computex-2015-asus-rog-announces-latest-range-of-gaming-gear/
> 
> http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=16831
> 
> http://m.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20583-asus-visar-nya-skarmar-i-rog-swift-serien-med-nvidia-g-sync
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2928715/nvidia-debuts-6-g-sync-laptops-and-7-g-sync-displays-as-its-tech-war-with-amd-rages-on.html
> 
> http://m.hexus.net/tech/news/laptop/83534-asus-rog-shows-nvidia-g-sync-laptops-monitors/
> 
> http://www.4gamers.com.tw/news/post/21051


you need to update title to 165hz.


----------



## kanttii

Hah it's kinda funny. So now they're telling we actually need to have vsync on.. When earlier the NVIDIA reps told me that "with G-Sync you don't need worry about the input lag of vsync because g-sync does the same but in a much better way, so just disable vsync!"

So does setting a framerate cap and having g-sync on eliminate the need for v-sync or is it needed even then...? It causes noticeable fps drops for me.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hah it's kinda funny. So now they're telling we actually need to have vsync on.. When earlier the NVIDIA reps told me that "with G-Sync you don't need worry about the input lag of vsync because g-sync does the same but in a much better way, so just disable vsync!"
> 
> So does setting a framerate cap and having g-sync on eliminate the need for v-sync or is it needed even then...? It causes noticeable fps drops for me.


It won't have any lag in Gsync mode, unless you hit the top refresh rate (144-165hz) where it will then apply Vsync.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Linus review if yol interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4


He received a perfect panel?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hah it's kinda funny. So now they're telling we actually need to have vsync on.. When earlier the NVIDIA reps told me that "with G-Sync you don't need worry about the input lag of vsync because g-sync does the same but in a much better way, so just disable vsync!"
> 
> So does setting a framerate cap and having g-sync on eliminate the need for v-sync or is it needed even then...? It causes noticeable fps drops for me.


V-sync is off automatically when G-sync is in use. if your framerate s above or bellow g-sync threshold the system enable v-sync to prevent tearing automatically. There is no need to turn is on, but they you would want to cap your fps to not cross 165Hz to prevent tearing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Linus review if yol interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4


Again, no uniformity issues mentioned. These reviews have no value for me. Wonder how much he got paid from Asus.


----------



## Killa Cam

mine should be here friday, but im having just a weird feeling about all of this. ive been waiting for a monitor like this for three years. yet, i have no excitement because im paranoid that my panel will succumb to certain flaws. it's sort of like, aight, lets see what we got and go from there. this shouldn't be normal for such an expensive product - but it is what it is i guess


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> He received a perfect panel?


of course he did. asus wouldn't jeopardize bad pr from one of the biggest tech tubers if he called out their flaws. or would he?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> mine should be here friday, but im having just a weird feeling about all of this. ive been waiting for a monitor like this for three years. yet, i have no excitement because im paranoid that my panel will succumb to certain flaws. it's sort of like, aight, lets see what we got and go from there. this shouldn't be normal for such an expensive product - but it is what it is i guess


I feel the same way, and not only that, but 5 months from now will she still be in good shape... just a weird feeling I have as well.

Like Linus, and having experienced 21:9, I plan to sell this as soon as I can get my hands on a 3440x1444 curved 21:9 34" 144hz monitor. for next year or two tho this will be my monitor







i don't drink or smoke, and rarely treat myself to nice meals, havent been able to land a gf in 5 years, so fk it, im treating myself to a nice gaming immersion at the very least. i feel bad for 60hz gamers and non 1440p... they really have no idea


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> V-sync is off automatically when G-sync is in use. if your framerate s above or bellow g-sync threshold the system enable v-sync to prevent tearing automatically. There is no need to turn is on, but they you would want to cap your fps to not cross 165Hz to prevent tearing...
> Again, no uniformity issues mentioned. These reviews have no value for me. Wonder how much he got paid from Asus.


Right...

If only they sold us perfect panels too. I'd pay up to 200 euros more if the quality control was top notch. But nope, they don't want my money. Asked Asus & Acer both for that option, no answer.. of course..


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Right...
> 
> If only they sold us perfect panels too. I'd pay up to 200 euros more if the quality control was top notch. But nope, they don't want my money. Asked Asus & Acer both for that option, no answer.. of course..


£730 is already a very high price, really SHOULD be getting at least almost perfect panels every time. You can get a 4k TV for less than this monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Linus review if yol interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4


For god sake talk about Cherry picked as usual. False advertising. We need to all comment on the video and give viewers a TRUE picture of what this monitor is like.

Makes me so angry.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> For god sake talk about Cherry picked as usual. False advertising. We need to all comment on the video and give viewers a TRUE picture of what this monitor is like.
> 
> Makes me so angry.


I've already did. It's is really ridiculous. All those reviewers can't be trusty anymore. TFT central... look at their picture of BLB test.... Nothing! What the hell is this. To be honest I've never seed a monitor they reviewed with extensive blb or glow. All of them are just perfect in this aspect.

If they are serious they would not accept a one send them by ASUS. This is so ridiculous. They should wait until there are in stores and pick one from there and then we can talk about it. But of course there wouldn't be first to make an review then.... A grotesque.


----------



## Olakeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> He received a perfect panel?


Remember, gaming monitor, *GAMING MONITOR*. Never sell at 'Professional imaging monitor'.

How many buyer have a calibration device ? If you don't open a full screen white image, you'll never see the "bad" uniformity.

For playing CS:GO / BF4, who cares about upper warm tint ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> For god sake talk about Cherry picked as usual. False advertising. We need to all comment on the video and give viewers a TRUE picture of what this monitor is like.
> 
> Makes me so angry.


I've already did. It's is really ridiculous. All those reviewers can't be trusty anymore. TFT central... look at their picture of BLB test.... Nothing! What the hell is this. To be honest I've never seed a monitor they reviewed with extensive blb or glow. All of them are just perfect in this aspect.

If they are serious they would not accept a one send them by ASUS. This is so ridiculous. They should wait until there are in stores and pick one from there and then we can talk about it. But of course there wouldn't be first to make an review then.... A grotesque.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olakeen*
> 
> Remember, gaming monitor, *GAMING MONITOR*. Never sell at 'Professional imaging monitor'.
> 
> How many buyer have a calibration device ? If you don't open a full screen white image, you'll never see the "bad" uniformity.
> 
> For playing CS:GO / BF4, who cares about upper warm tint ?


Huh ? We are not talking about colors but about quality issues.... You see it pretty much if you work in desktop or browsing a web and it's very annoying. Glow, bleed this is OK ??? But I like comments who does not own monitor but comment what you will never see... If you don't care about image quality, then buy 278Q or Dell. Why would you want to buy IPS then... We all buy it because we want to have quality picture not even in games. Some people do not only play games.


----------



## alecmg

This review on russian site nailed the top yellow tint problem: 3dnews PG279Q

They note that even as brightness uniformity is ok for a LCD panel, the color temperature uniformity is horrid. Most revew sites doent even test for that.

Meanwhile previously tested MG279Q and XB270HU were ok on color thing as well.

I have a strong suspicion that acer xb271hu will have same problems. Makes me think that XB270HU is way to go for me. Or maybe even ditching G-Sync altogether (and saving 250 euro in process) and getting MG279Q. Damn, that really sounds sane.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The WEIRD thing is it has 5 star reviews on OCUK and SCAN suggestion some users are happy and have great monitors. I honestly thing those people have the problems but just ignore it because they have more money than sense or they are total noobs and don't know what to expect from a monitor. They are sucked into the whole LOOK AT ME IM THE BEST GAMING MONITOR IN THE WORLD...I HAVE FLASHY LIGHTS AND EVERYTHING!


Simillar on site of my local retailer- 5/5 stars from one and only review. I just think those guys just do not know:
1. What to expect from good panel
2. What is BLB and IPS glow (I didn't know this 4 months ago)
3. They have no idea and so don't even see uniformity issues, dead pixels, dust etc.
4. The don't test monitor, they just turn it on during day, turn on Witcher 3 during day-gameplay and in-game day light and "AAAAHHHHH, OOOHHHHH! WHAT A QUALITY"

Some of those people won't know for weeks/months if their monitor has some faults until one day they will decide to play in some weekend in some dark/horror game in dark room (becasue they felt like it one time) and then there will be: WHAT THE HELL IS THIS GLOWING CRAP AROUND MY SCREEN????!!!

I tell you this is how it is.

From my 4 gamer friends- only my wife knows what BLB, uniformity, IPS, IPS glow is- only because for last 3 weeks I fight getting good PG







so she got knowledge from my raging and supporting me







. Average player (non-enthusiast) do not know or care about those things.

At this point I sometimes envy them not having this knowledge







Once seen- BLB cannot be unseen....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecmg*
> 
> This review on russian site nailed the top yellow tint problem: 3dnews PG279Q
> 
> They note that even as brightness uniformity is ok for a LCD panel, the color temperature uniformity is horrid. Most revew sites doent even test for that.
> 
> Meanwhile previously tested MG279Q and XB270HU were ok on color thing as well.
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that acer xb271hu will have same problems. Makes me think that XB270HU is way to go for me. Or maybe even ditching G-Sync altogether (and saving 250 euro in process) and getting MG279Q. Damn, that really sounds sane.


Fantastic, thx for sharing. This is it... And to be honest, luminance uniformity is not such big problem as temperature uniformity. What the hell is that... Never seen something like temperature uniformity... Man, this is so bad, this is a complete deal breaker. I've ordered one piece but I think I will cancel the order. I can confirm that XB270HU I still have does NOT have this issue! I really like Asus more but this is a stop for me.... Hopefully they will fix this issue so I can buy later... Really sad....

*"But about the uniformity of the color temperature so you will not tell. The spread of values is very large - more than 1000 Kelvin. This is a very low result for the monitor at any level, not to mention very expensive PG279Q. The color temperature increases downwards, the average deviation from the center point is 3.7% maximum - 8.8%. I want to believe that we were just very unlucky with the instance. "*


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Fantastic, thx for sharing. This is it... And to be honest, luminance uniformity is not such big problem as temperature uniformity. What the hell is that... Never seen something like temperature uniformity... Man, this is so bad, this is a complete deal breaker. I've ordered one piece but I think I will cancel the order. I can confirm that XB270HU I still have does NOT have this issue! I really like Asus more but this is a stop for me.... Hopefully they will fix this issue so I can buy later... Really sad....


I'd like to point out that t I had a XB270HU with yellow tint so the issue was definitely not exclusive to the PG279Q.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olakeen*
> 
> Remember, gaming monitor, *GAMING MONITOR*. Never sell at 'Professional imaging monitor'.
> 
> How many buyer have a calibration device ? If you don't open a full screen white image, you'll never see the "bad" uniformity.
> 
> For playing CS:GO / BF4, who cares about upper warm tint ?


Yes but a gaming monitor is supposed to be good for general PC use as well, web browsing etc.


----------



## Olakeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes but a gaming monitor is supposed to be good for general PC use as well, web browsing etc.


Look at BenQ gaming monitor. Totally unusable for generaly usage.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olakeen*
> 
> Look at BenQ gaming monitor. Totally unusable for generaly usage.


That's because they are TN, the PG279Q isn't.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I'd like to point out that t I had a XB270HU with yellow tint so the issue was definitely not exclusive to the PG279Q.


But where did you have it ? I can see a bit temperature change in bottom left corner but it's maybe 5x5 cm and not so intrusive like this Asus. There is temperature shift in the whole top part and it feels very ugly when browsing or working in desktop. Especially windows 10 where all widows headings are pure white. It's really annoying. My XB270HU is far better in this aspect. I wanted believe I had only a bad luck but many people are reporting this. So XB270HU is much better in this.... Really hope Asus, resp. AUO will resolve this.


----------



## Pereb

It was just as bad as the Asus in person, this is a bad picture as I stated. The entire left side had it although it was worse at the bottom left.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It was just as bad as the Asus in person, this is a bad picture as I stated. The entire left side had it although it was worse at the bottom left.


I think you had just a bad luck with Acer. I don't have it like that, no temperature shift at top. But I'm afraid with 279Q it's not just bad luck and all of them have it... Hopefully they will fix it until XB271 is out! I want that Asus badly but I could live with that temperature shift. Even cheapest panels from cheapest don't have this issue!


----------



## Fiercy

Anyone heard anything about when another batch is hitting newegg? There isn't even a preorder option


----------



## animeowns

it was in stock like late Wed night and everyone has been buying it since then on this forum mine has already shipped you can try amazon site they might have a fresh batch in next week.


----------



## gnexus

Just got my PG279Q from Newegg. I ordered it on Tuesday night and did overnight shipping. Not sure what to make of this. There's zero dead/stuck pixels for me.. and it's 165hz as advertised.. but meh..


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my PG279Q from Newegg. I ordered it on Tuesday night and did overnight shipping. Not sure what to make of this. There's zero dead/stuck pixels for me.. and it's 165hz as advertised.. but meh..


What the hell is that cloudy thing on the top center/leftish area?


----------



## gnexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> What the hell is that cloudy thing on the top center/leftish area?


I think that's just a reflection of a small light behind me, sorry.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my PG279Q from Newegg. I ordered it on Tuesday night and did overnight shipping. Not sure what to make of this. There's zero dead/stuck pixels for me.. and it's 165hz as advertised.. but meh..


Pretty good, can you take a photo of white background please ? Can you see yellow tint at top half of the screen? What's manufacturing date ? Do you have any bad pixels? That glow is not so visible right? Camera exaggerates pretty much I would say. But this is really funny. All PGs I've seen have exact amount of glow in extract same corners.... What the heck is this possible. Why always there is no glow in top left corner. I can't get this...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> I think that's just a reflection of a small light behind me, sorry.


Oh ok, for a moment I thought your monitor had a very serous defect


----------



## gnexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Pretty good, can you take a photo of white background please ? Can you see yellow tint at top half of the screen? What's manufacturing date ? Do you have any bad pixels? That glow is not so visible right? Camera exaggerates pretty much I would say. But this is really funny. All PGs I've seen have exact amount of glow in extract same corners.... What the heck is this possible. Why always there is no glow in top left corner. I can't get this...



There's a picture of white background. There's maybe one single dead pixel off near the top, but you can never see it during actual gameplay or real use. Manufacturing date is actually September 2015... Yeah, the camera exaggerates the glow. I'm liking it so far, and I've played a couple of darker games.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> There's a picture of white background. There's maybe one single dead pixel off near the top, but you can never see it during actual gameplay or real use. Manufacturing date is actually September 2015...


There are still September 2015 units around??

From at least my experience after 2 PGs I can say that October 2015 batch panel quality is much more superb compare to September 2015 batch. That is of course only my personal experience but difference was HUGE!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> 
> There's a picture of white background. There's maybe one single dead pixel off near the top, but you can never see it during actual gameplay or real use. Manufacturing date is actually September 2015... Yeah, the camera exaggerates the glow. I'm liking it so far, and I've played a couple of darker games.


Hmm, seems you have no yellow tint at the top of the screen. I suppose that pink at sides is by your camera, right ? Can you see the picture like this with your own eyes? Please check this video of mine and try to the same think if you have the same issue. It would be fantastic and mean that not all panels are affected. Yes pixels are not so important to me as they are not able to spot even you know where approximately they are located, you must looking for them. On the image above is that a light bleed in your top right corner ?

This is a video and there is a little description:




Thanks!


----------



## Stigmatta

So i got mine today from Newegg and have one dead pixel area...not exactly sure what im going to do... Send it back or just deal with it.
I realllllly dont wanna go thru the hassle of sending back a monitor








Apart from that, the monitor is "perfect"


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> So i got mine today from Newegg and have one dead pixel area...not exactly sure what im going to do... Send it back or just deal with it.
> I realllllly dont wanna go thru the hassle of sending back a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that, the monitor is "perfect"


Well, before that test monitor in dark room with no lights on black background and play some dark games in dark room to test for Backligh Bleeding and glow. One dead pixel is imo fine. BLB on the other hand can be deal breaker, same with glow if there is insane amount on one or both.


----------



## Stigmatta

The BLB is very minimal


----------



## Pereb

If that dead pixel is nowhere near the center I would definitely not send it back. If it is and you see it often then maybe it's worth sending back. A dead pixel on the center area would irritate me to no end.


----------



## Stigmatta

its like 4.5 inches in from bottom, like 6.5 inches in from left side. i only notice it if something on the back ground is light colored. Playing games i pretty much dont see it with all diff colors constantly going on, i played some XBOX with it. Im gonna run Undead Pixel on it for a few hours and see if it maybe does anything, might as well try, right?


----------



## gnexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Please check this video of mine and try to the same think if you have the same issue. It would be fantastic and mean that not all panels are affected.
> 
> Thanks!


Hm, I saw your video and noticed that your color shifting was very noticeable. I did the same test on my panel and didn't see anything like that. On the comments in the video, I saw someone using a windowed Chrome with Google's main page and moving it around as a test for yellow tinting. There's a very, very slight yellow tinting on my panel towards the upper portion of the panel. There is a tad bit of BLB on the upper right corner, but I think i'm ok with it... I don't want to chance the panel lottery and get something worse, y'know?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> The BLB is very minimal


Damn, why all panels must have some issue ? If it's only a one dead pixel and you don't see it, I could live with that. But as Benny stated, check for bleed in dark and black bg. Especially check glow from your head on position. In how many corners can you see it and it is orange or silverish ? Also put the white background on and check if you can see temperature shift. It means that top of the screen appears yellowish and bottom white. See my post above... thx


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn, why all panels must have some issue ? If it's only a one dead pixel and you don't see it, I could live with that. But as Benny stated, check for bleed in dark and black bg. Especially check glow from your head on position. In how many corners can you see it and it is orange or silverish ? Also put the white background on and check if you can see temperature shift. It means that top of the screen appears yellowish and bottom white. See my post above... thx


I think we need to wait honestly. OLED will be our savior, we just have to be patient.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> Hm, I saw your video and noticed that your color shifting was very noticeable. I did the same test on my panel and didn't see anything like that. On the comments in the video, I saw someone using a windowed Chrome with Google's main page and moving it around as a test for yellow tinting. There's a very, very slight yellow tinting on my panel towards the upper portion of the panel. There is a tad bit of BLB on the upper right corner, but I think i'm ok with it... I don't want to chance the panel lottery and get something worse, y'know?


Yes, but you could get better, or worse







So it's very hard decision. I'm deciding if to return XB270HU and go for second PG279Q or not. With my first one I would accept everything but not the yellow tint. I found it very unpleasant to look at. It is interesting because if you look at the screen after a while you can't see it, but if you keep looking fro 10 second it start to appear. That's when your brain realize there is something wrong with uniformity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnexus*
> 
> Hm, I saw your video and noticed that your color shifting was very noticeable. I did the same test on my panel and didn't see anything like that. On the comments in the video, I saw someone using a windowed Chrome with Google's main page and moving it around as a test for yellow tinting. There's a very, very slight yellow tinting on my panel towards the upper portion of the panel. There is a tad bit of BLB on the upper right corner, but I think i'm ok with it... I don't want to chance the panel lottery and get something worse, y'know?


This seems as pretty big glow, what corner do you have it in ? It's orange or silver ? You can try undead pixel but I doubt it will help. I've run it for hours for stuck pixels, no change...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think we need to wait honestly. OLED will be our savior, we just have to be patient.


I agree, but I guess there will be slow oled panels first and after some time we will see fast hopefully. But this will be a very long waiting


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> And AUO quality... well, BLB and glow are normal IPS problems; Is it visible on picture when using it or only on black screen?


BLB can occur in any monitor, glow is of course unique to IPS, but NOT as bad as some examples exhibit though. I've owned IPS monitors for years, but have never seen issues to this extent. I've had monitors where's it's virtually imperceptible 99% of the time. It is wholly inaccurate to look at the glow the PG279Q exhibits and say this is remotely normal. The BLB isn't acceptable either, that's just a fault, no excuse if it's a distraction during normal use of a dark screen/dark room. A very well lit room with a bright image will hide a multitude of sins in any panel, so that is by no means a valuable test for quality. You can't have a monitor that is virtually useless the moment you turn the lights out or have a dark image... ESPECIALLY if a monitor such as this, being IPS, would be used for professional home work use. It's not JUST for playing Elite Dangerous or Alien Isolation lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think we need to wait honestly. OLED will be our savior, we just have to be patient.


Yup, but it's going to be a LOOOONNNNG wait!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> BLB can occur in any monitor, glow is of course unique to IPS, but NOT as bad as some examples exhibit though. I've owned IPS monitors for years, but have never seen issues to this extent. I've had monitors where's it's virtually imperceptible 99% of the time. It is wholly inaccurate to look at the glow the PG279Q exhibits and say this is remotely normal. The BLB isn't acceptable either, that's just a fault, no excuse if it's a distraction during normal use of a dark screen/dark room. A very well lit room with a bright image will hide a multitude of sins in any panel, so that is by no means a valuable test for quality. You can't have a monitor that is virtually useless the moment you turn the lights out or have a dark image... ESPECIALLY if a monitor such as this, being IPS, would be used for professional home work use. It's not JUST for playing Elite Dangerous or Alien Isolation lol!
> Yup, but it's going to be a LOOOONNNNG wait!


Well, that is why I ask. For what it's worth, I don't have a lot of experience with Asus; a few Asuses lately since 4K and 5K became a thing, but before it, only Dell, Eizo, BenQ for VA... From all the IPSes I had, Dell primarily, a NEC and a 34" LG, I never had bad experience with BLB or glow and I do use dark environments quite a lot with very low brightness settings. The glow I even had with a TN Swift - that display has a white panel glow in fully in-dark-engulfed room, dark games like Alien show it. No less than, for example, Dell 5K which, unlike Swift having white glow, had purple glow.

Regarding BLB, that must suck, but I don't see it on my current Dell 34".

Still, I'm a bit reluctant to even try PG279Q now. In the same time I miss 144Hz and ULMB for SW:Battlefront and Overwatch... Waiting for the next big thing might take a few years.


----------



## Vanillaclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yup, but it's going to be a LOOOONNNNG wait!


Why is the wait so long when we already have 4k oled TVs?

As for the PG279Q I'll wait a few more months and see what happens, maybe the panel problems will be corrected in later batches, maybe other better IPS offerings will come out, maybe something else we haven't even expected. I'm quite happy with my PG278Q, I don't feel going to the PG279Q is such a huge upgrade, and with all the problems people are having I would rather wait than spend such a large amount of money for something I won't be satisfied with. I've got the money available, but I'm not rich, sometimes it's healthy to calm your instinct to splash out on the newest and greatest and just wait. If not for OLED then for other IPS panels with better QC and uniformity.

EDIT: The main problem I have with the PG278Q is the viewing angles.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think we need to wait honestly. OLED will be our savior, we just have to be patient.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanillaclock*
> 
> Why is the wait so long when we already have 4k oled TVs?
> 
> As for the PG279Q I'll wait a few more months and see what happens, maybe the panel problems will be corrected in later batches, maybe other better IPS offerings will come out, maybe something else we haven't even expected. I'm quite happy with my PG278Q, I don't feel going to the PG279Q is such a huge upgrade, and with all the problems people are having I would rather wait than spend such a large amount of money for something I won't be satisfied with. I've got the money available, but I'm not rich, sometimes it's healthy to calm your instinct to splash out on the newest and greatest and just wait. If not for OLED then for other IPS panels with better QC and uniformity.
> 
> EDIT: The main problem I have with the PG278Q is the viewing angles.


I recommend this article https://pcmonitors.info/articles/oled-monitors/

PG278, yes angles are bad and so gama/color shift even from head on position. That's why I've returned it. IPS is great if you get a good one without uniformity issues, blb, dead pixels and minimum glow.


----------



## Pascual

I just picked one of these up. What issues should I check for when it arrives?


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascual*
> 
> I just picked one of these up. What issues should I check for when it arrives?


again have no idea why people keep "looking" for defects.. to each their own I suppose. imo when you get screen and has no dead pixels and screen looks fine at dark games with good blacks and bright games with good colors with your own eyes, it really wouldn't matter.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> again have no idea why people keep "looking" for defects.. to each their own I suppose. imo when you get screen and has no dead pixels and screen looks fine at dark games with good blacks and bright games with good colors with your own eyes, it really wouldn't matter.


Because they paid lot of money so they expect quality. All this issues you will notice sooner or later so it is better to check as soon as possible so you can eventually send back for replacement. But I agree that if everything seems OK to you, then one can just keep it and enjoy. For example me. I've counted on my Acer at least 15 stuck pixels, but I can't see them normally so I don't care. What bother me is orange glow and that damn blue diode which burn my eyes. Whose idea this was? Would fire him immediately.

Asus design and build quality is top notch. The problem is panel. I really like it but for me that yellow tint I could stop noticing was a deal breaker. It had some glow and bleed but I could accept it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascual*
> 
> I just picked one of these up. What issues should I check for when it arrives?


Please check for uniformity issues. Put white background on and watch for some time if tom half of the screen has yellow tint. This temperature shift was reported by a trusted Russian review so seems lot of panel suffer from this. Hopefully only few pieces in a batch have been affected.

Then check for glow at night on dark scene. In how many corners can you see it and if it is orange or silver. Then check for light bleed. All this thing may bother you if playin at dark.

Last I would check for dead/stuck pixels but on this resolution this is mostly not an issue as it is very hard to spot from normal head on position.


----------



## Pereb

there's a gap between the buttons and the bezel, you can probably fit a little electric tape inside of it to dim the LED a bit. Not that you should have to do that to begin with but the option is there.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> there's a gap between the buttons and the bezel, you can probably fit a little electric tape inside of it to dim the LED a bit. Not that you should have to do that to begin with but the option is there.


Yep, I have electric tape over it but looks awful. And this frame and build quality can't be compared to Asus. If it would not have that damn uniformity issue with color temperature, I would buy it immediately. Think I wait some time and eventually wait until XB271 is out. Till then they hopefully put their crap together.


----------



## Falkentyne

He makes a good point.
Not only do they expect quality, some people are OCD and have troubles dealing with defects. And some people are *heavily* affected by OCD and no amount of yelling at them or criticizing them on a forum is going to do anything about it.

Hell, I'm one of them.
Do you know why I have TWO Asus VG248QE's?
Because one of them developed a stuck subpixel.
.....and I didn't win the lottery because even though the second is pixel perfect, it has far worse uniformity problems and a WORSE BLACK LEVEL (you can tell on a black screen mostly) than the first one..
I can agree with misiak..having one stuck or dead pixel is far better than uniformity issues...

Do you know why I have two Ducky Shine 69 fire editions?
Because on the first one, the Q key clicked funny and was very muted. (sure enough, after a few weeks, the Q key broke in and started clicking as perfectly as every other key. But my OCD couldn't deal with waiting to see if it would break in or not).

Do you know why I have three Logitech G502's?
8 sets of hotline games competition g502 feet?
6 sets of hotline games performance feet?
5 sets of tiger gaming white Teflon g502 feet?

And as soon as I find a new apartment to move into (issues I don't want to discuss with the current one even though it's not "bad", it's just real life), I am going to buy a second Benq XL2720Z, even though my first one is as perfect as TFTCentral's review sample.
(And that's because the Benq XL2720Z with all its firmware bugs, is the best CRT like LCD TN panel in the world (that doesn't cost $10,000), and eventually monitors break/die/have accidents so I will need a second one in case my first one winds up dying and then the entire panel is impossible to buy anymore (out of circulation) and Eizo drops the ball on the FS2735...

and even Benq doesn't know that its firmware bugs is what makes this monitor so tweakable and fun to use (beside the strobe phase and strobe duty setting).

There is only ONE TN strobed LCD (CRT-like) panel that is better than the XL2720Z. And it's this one.
http://vpixx.com/products/tools-for-vision-sciences/visual-stimulus-displays/viewpixx/

I doubt anyone here can afford one of those and even if you could, I wonder if you would use it for blur reduction....


----------



## Benny89

My third PG will be delivered on monday. Well...At least I will have stressless weekend


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My third PG will be delivered on monday. Well...At least I will have stressless weekend


Where are you getting them from cause I didnt think Newegg would do that? Unless you are overseas


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My third PG will be delivered on monday. Well...At least I will have stressless weekend


Hehe, so enjoy the weekend and fingers crossed on Monday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Where are you getting them from cause I didnt think Newegg would do that? Unless you are overseas


http://www.komputronik.pl/product/288986/Elektronika/Peryferia_PC/ASUS_PG279Q_165Hz_G_Sync_.html


----------



## FREE555

misiak: Have you tried to return your monitors there? Did they give you any hassle? I was decided to buy one from Alza, but they kept postponing it and giving false information. That and reading this whole thread made sure, that I canceled my order, and order Dell U2715H instead(I plan to have 2xU2715H as side panels and a central 144Hz IPS). I have lived in 60Hz world for 15years, so I can live in it a bit longer. I won't pay them 800€ for this pile of ****. Hopefully they will sort it out.


----------



## sdmf74

Hope you get a good one this time!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FREE555*
> 
> misiak: Have you tried to return your monitors there? Did they give you any hassle? I was decided to buy one from Alza, but they kept postponing it and giving false information. That and reading this whole thread made sure, that I canceled my order, and order Dell U2715H instead(I plan to have 2xU2715H as side panels and a central 144Hz IPS). I have lived in 60Hz world for 15years, so I can live in it a bit longer. I won't pay them 800€ for this pile of ****. Hopefully they will sort it out.


Where are you from? Slovakia, CR ? I wanted to buy from Alza but actually they have some issues with new warehouse in Slovakia and they ordering system is screwed up and all orders postponed. If you are from CZ you should be fine. Anyway, I've put an order when they had 2pcs on stock but something happened and it was not reserved so I've missed it. The new batch will be 26.11. I've ordered PG279 from another retailer and XB270HU also from another one. I had it already ordered so I didn't want to cancel order because of 279Q. Unfortunately, my PG had horrible color temperature uniformity with yellow tint at the half top of the screen. So I've returned it and opened Acer. But it has bigger orange glow, more than 10 stuck pixels and some dead. Also design, build quality is not very good and that blue diode kills it totally. So it will go back on Monday. And because I've screwed my old monitor I've took a Benq GW2470H 60Hz 1080p VA panel with buyback program as a backup until they are on stock, then I will try few rounds to get a good one. If not, I will keep this Benq until something better is out. I'm worried especially about that yellow tint. It is really horrible. So probably I will wait until XB271 is out. But I don't have big hopes for it either. There are no issue with returns to Alza, we have this 14 days law and they need to respect it. I've already returned two monitors within a year and no problems.

Anyway, I recommend you to not buy TN panel, especially for triple setup with TN panels at sides! You will have wide angle and the colors will be wash out. Especially sides of the screen yellow and you will have som gama shift. PM me for more details if you are interested. These IPS are great if you get one without issues. It's miles away from TN.


----------



## Ryzone

Reviews are starting to come in on newegg. All 5 egg reviews so far.


----------



## Cirice

I ordered one today. Atm I'm running an Asus MX239 and that screen has zero bleed or glow. But it's time to move on to better things now. I'll see whether the bleed will be bad or good and keep changing monitors until I'll have a near to perfect one. I'll keep you guys up to date on this one, it will arrive on Monday or the day after.


----------



## Adajer

Stillllllll waiting on amazon to ship.


----------



## olrait

I think im gonna keep mine. I was hesitating a lot, but after one week I can say none of the flaws are disturbing me on normal use (media, browsing and games). And after seeing some of your photos seems there are much worse displays out there.

I have little yellowish glow on the right corners, very little non distracting BLB and no pixel issues. Uniformity is ok to me, although if I look closely I can notice it is not perfect.

Sad to see so many flaws on a so expensive display.


----------



## handiman

Anyone with a 700 series card get one of these yet and can confirm 120hz max refresh for me? Was looking around and saw some people saying 144hz was supported on all cards but you needed a 900 series for the osd 165hz overclock thanks!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olrait*
> 
> I think im gonna keep mine. I was hesitating a lot, but after one week I can say none of the flaws are disturbing me on normal use (media, browsing and games). And after seeing some of your photos seems there are much worse displays out there.
> 
> I have little yellowish glow on the right corners, very little non distracting BLB and no pixel issues. Uniformity is ok to me, although if I look closely I can notice it is not perfect.
> 
> Sad to see so many flaws on a so expensive display.


If thats exaggerated a bit by the camera then that is a relatively good one.


----------



## olrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If thats exaggerated a bit by the camera then that is a relatively good one.


Indeed it is exaggerated by the camera. Not perfect either, but after all I've seen.. I feel almost lucky.

Then again, if I keep it, it is actually because I dont feel bothered when using it as I normally do. It is really a great display, but hard to find a flawless one..


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olrait*
> 
> I think im gonna keep mine. I was hesitating a lot, but after one week I can say none of the flaws are disturbing me on normal use (media, browsing and games). And after seeing some of your photos seems there are much worse displays out there.
> 
> I have little yellowish glow on the right corners, very little non distracting BLB and no pixel issues. Uniformity is ok to me, although if I look closely I can notice it is not perfect.
> 
> Sad to see so many flaws on a so expensive display.


There is no super bleeding spot so I'd say that is good one (well...as for PG). I would keep it also.

Congrat on getting not bad unit! You are first lucky one in this thread


----------



## medgart

I found this video. I think it looks pretty good. What do you think, are your monitors like that?


----------



## x3sphere

I got mine today from Newegg. The top of the monitor has a slight yellow tint, mostly noticeable at the far left side. I will try calibrating it with my i1 Display Pro later to see if that helps at all. I don't think it's something I'll return it over though, not noticeable in games.

EDIT: Alright, calibration made a big improvement. Yellow tint is gone, although it still looks slightly darker in that top left corner - but in regular use it's not very noticeable.

Also I have some minor BLB, but most of it is IPS glow...

Actual game running:



White BG:



Black BG:


----------



## Killa Cam

well, its finally here...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








had to pick it up at fedex because of a "delivery exception"







. didn't want to wait until monday so now the fun starts... i hope


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> well, its finally here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to pick it up at fedex because of a "delivery exception"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . didn't want to wait until monday so now the fun starts... i hope


mine won't be here until tuesday, post some pics.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> mine won't be here until tuesday, post some pics.


Yep, its going back. I just hooked it up and boom!












Gonna get my refund back. Ill either wait for the pg34q, or come back to this when they get it right (hopefully). Just unaccetable


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Yep, its going back. I just hooked it up and boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get my refund back. Ill either wait for the pg34q, or come back to this when they get it right (hopefully). Just unaccetable


that is god awful, i agree.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> that is god awful, i agree.


good luck with your panel


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> good luck with your panel


Im honestly considering refusing the package at delivery, my QNIX 144hz korean PLS panel is perfect, i just wanted gsync and a touch higher refresh. but i am not sure the tech is there yet, i can hold out a little bit longer I guess, i love my qnix, it has been my panel for 3 years now.


----------



## sdmf74

Forward it to me, Ill let you know if its perfect








My benq xl2420te is perfect too but I need to upgrade to bigger size and higher res. That is if Amazon ever gets em


----------



## Falkentyne

My Benq XL2720Z is perfect also.
The Eizo Foris FS2735 had better beat the socks off this Benq or I'm hanging on to this baby....


----------



## Pascual

I received my PG279Q today and initially I was really impressed. Unfortunately after a few hours of Witcher 3 I noticed some BLB



First thing, my phone makes it look *WAY* worse than it actually is but does do a good job of highlighting the problem areas. I'm torn on what to do. Honestly, in game everything looks great and only in really dark areas can I notice it. However I know it's there and it kind of bothers me. What do you guys think, return it?


----------



## Ryzone

NEWEGG HAS STOCK GOGOGOGO


----------



## biosmanager

After 6 !!! PG279Qs it seems that my painful journey is finally over. The fifth one was the best:

To sum that one up:

Best color uniformity, very similar to the uniformity TFT Central measured, almost not noticable in normal use, impossible to notice in games
Moderate IPS glow in the bottom right corner, with a little tweaking of the monitors position it is also hardly noticable, sometimes you can see it in very dark scenes in games or movies
two spots of minimal BLB, top right corner, also not noticable in normal use
no dead pixels, no dust
I'm happy I found a relatively good one. Is it perfect? No. Will I keep it? Yes, I'm tired of returning big packages to shops.
I don't know if I will use this monitor for the next couple of years. But honestly, I don't think there a lot of perfect PG279Qs out there. If you got one, you are very very lucky.

But to be honest: There is absolutely no better monitor on the market currently, WQHD, G-Sync, IPS, 165 Hz ... if you got a good one.

I had very bad examples of the Swift, and relatively good ones. But this situation is not acceptable. QC fails in a lot of areas here.


----------



## Pascual

I just got my PG279Q today. Initially I was super impressed and still am but a few hours into Witcher 3 I noticed some BLB (photo attached)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> After 6 !!! PG279Qs it seems that my painful journey is finally over. The fifth one was the best:
> 
> To sum that one up:
> 
> Best color uniformity, very similar to the uniformity TFT Central measured, almost not noticable in normal use, impossible to notice in games
> Moderate IPS glow in the bottom right corner, with a little tweaking of the monitors position it is also hardly noticable, sometimes you can see it in very dark scenes in games or movies
> two spots of minimal BLB, top right corner, also not noticable in normal use
> no dead pixels, no dust
> I'm happy I found a relatively good one. Is it perfect? No. Will I keep it? Yes, I'm tired of returning big packages to shops.
> I don't know if I will use this monitor for the next couple of years. But honestly, I don't think there a lot of perfect PG279Qs out there. If you got one, you are very very lucky.
> 
> But to be honest: There is absolutely no better monitor on the market currently, WQHD, G-Sync, IPS, 165 Hz ... if you got a good one.
> 
> I had very bad examples of the Swift, and relatively good ones. But this situation is not acceptable. QC fails in a lot of areas here.


I'm in the same boat as you. No dead pixels or dust. Minor BLB only noticeable if I'm specifically testing for it. Gonna keep mine.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olrait*
> 
> I think im gonna keep mine. I was hesitating a lot, but after one week I can say none of the flaws are disturbing me on normal use (media, browsing and games). And after seeing some of your photos seems there are much worse displays out there.
> 
> I have little yellowish glow on the right corners, very little non distracting BLB and no pixel issues. Uniformity is ok to me, although if I look closely I can notice it is not perfect.
> 
> Sad to see so many flaws on a so expensive display.


Is the glow at right side yellowish or silverish ? I can't see it clearly from the picture. Could you please tell me if your sample has problems with color temperature uniformity? If you put pure white background on, is the top part yellowish than bottom? Thx.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> NEWEGG HAS STOCK GOGOGOGO


And there gone


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> NEWEGG HAS STOCK GOGOGOGO


Aannd... gone. lol.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> After 6 !!! PG279Qs it seems that my painful journey is finally over. The fifth one was the best:
> 
> To sum that one up:
> 
> Best color uniformity, very similar to the uniformity TFT Central measured, almost not noticable in normal use, impossible to notice in games
> Moderate IPS glow in the bottom right corner, with a little tweaking of the monitors position it is also hardly noticable, sometimes you can see it in very dark scenes in games or movies
> two spots of minimal BLB, top right corner, also not noticable in normal use
> no dead pixels, no dust
> I'm happy I found a relatively good one. Is it perfect? No. Will I keep it? Yes, I'm tired of returning big packages to shops.
> I don't know if I will use this monitor for the next couple of years. But honestly, I don't think there a lot of perfect PG279Qs out there. If you got one, you are very very lucky.
> 
> But to be honest: There is absolutely no better monitor on the market currently, WQHD, G-Sync, IPS, 165 Hz ... if you got a good one.
> 
> I had very bad examples of the Swift, and relatively good ones. But this situation is not acceptable. QC fails in a lot of areas here.


Well it seems we all need to accept some compromises. Seems there is no perfect one. I would be satisfied if mine has only silverfish glow, but notice majority of screens posted here have orange glow at right and silver at left. Still wonder how this is possible.... Btw, your sample can you see temperature issue at top ? It's yellowish comparing with bottom?

One user posted that after calibration the tint was gone. Sadly, I've already returned mine so I can't test.


----------



## Me Boosta

I am absolutely no idea why Acer is taking their own sweet time to get their XB271HU out. AUO is their company after all! You would think that they would want to be the first to the market. They haven't even launched it in Europe yet.

The optimist in me tells me it's to ensure better QC, but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## madwolfa

I guess I'll stick to my NEC PA271W for a little bit longer... as much as I want all the latest goodies like 144Hz and G-Sync... I don't think I'm ready to fight silly QC issues like this. Especially at the price which is challenging the professional LCDs. I got my NEC for the same money 4 years ago and it's been perfect through and through from the get go.


----------



## biosmanager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well it seems we all need to accept some compromises. Seems there is no perfect one. I would be satisfied if mine has only silverfish glow, but notice majority of screens posted here have orange glow at right and silver at left. Still wonder how this is possible.... Btw, your sample can you see temperature issue at top ? It's yellowish comparing with bottom?
> 
> One user posted that after calibration the tint was gone. Sadly, I've already returned mine so I can't test.


It's not yellowish, it is simply darker. As described in TFT Central review. But it's hard to notice.
Yes, calibration helps a little bit. I use the TFT central ICC profile and their recommended OSD settings. It improves uniformity a little bit, but doesn't absolutely remove all flaws.


----------



## olrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Is the glow at right side yellowish or silverish ? I can't see it clearly from the picture. Could you please tell me if your sample has problems with color temperature uniformity? If you put pure white background on, is the top part yellowish than bottom? Thx.


It is yellowish at right. Left is ok, silverish..

Uniformity is ok (for me), but far from perfect. Left upper corner is darker (cant tell if it has some yellow), but not to the point to bother me when I browse or I am on white/clear backgrounds.


----------



## jak3z

Just got mine yesterday and set-up it today, the color uniformity is al-right and the glow is kinda good, like my U2414Hs but I have a green pixel stuck on the middle of the monitor while on black backgrounds, and top right the bezel is loose and got some backlight bleeding due that, if I press down the "inner" part of the bezel it moves and the bleeding goes away, anyone got issues with their bezels moving a lot?


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday and set-up it today, the color uniformity is al-right and the glow is kinda good, like my U2414Hs but I have a green pixel stuck on the middle of the monitor while on black backgrounds, and top right the bezel is loose and got some backlight bleeding due that, if I press down the "inner" part of the bezel it moves and the bleeding goes away, anyone got issues with their bezels moving a lot?


Yeah man, I've had 3 and they've all had loose bezels and 'moveable' backlight bleeding


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Yeah man, I've had 3 and they've all had loose bezels and 'moveable' backlight bleeding


Well it took me 3 tries to get a decent Dell U2414H so I guess I will stick with the 3 tries with this one, or lose 24€ getting a refund for it, I wont tolerate moveable bezels on a 850€ monitor, I'm used to IPS glow and all that **** but glow and moveable bezels, no way.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> It's not yellowish, it is simply darker. As described in TFT Central review. But it's hard to notice.
> Yes, calibration helps a little bit. I use the TFT central ICC profile and their recommended OSD settings. It improves uniformity a little bit, but doesn't absolutely remove all flaws.


can someone link me to the tft review/calibration page for this monitor... i googled it and all i got was acer's version


----------



## Cirice

double.


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> can someone link me to the tft review/calibration page for this monitor... i googled it and all i got was acer's version


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Ukaz

Bougth on a french site. Manufacture date October 2015.

[


----------



## Nicholars

Is that green and yellow on the white background the camera or can you see that in real life? I think that would annoy me if it is obvious.


----------



## R-A-S-0

So, my third monitor arrived this morning and I thought I'd just summarise my experience so far for you guys. Tl;dr - I whine about stuff.

Monitor the first:

- Arrived from OCUK on 17th October.
- Manufactured either August or September (I forgot







)
- Small amount of Backlight bleed near the top right corner.
- Spec of dust near the top of the bezel.
- Colour uniformity was good; didn't notice any variance.
- Standard obnoxious glow in the bottom right corner (silver/blue but very widespread).

Requested an RMA replacement which leads us to...

Monitor the second:

- Arrived from OCUK on 10th November (and a ****ty wait it was).
- Manufactured in October.
- Almost no visible backlight bleed.
- No visible dust.
- Colour uniformity is not ideal; the top third of the screen is a little darker than the rest with an orange tint. This is only noticeable when browsing the internet but I don't love it regardless.
- Standard glow for this panel, better than no 1 but this time yellow/orange.
- One stuck pixel near the bottom middle. It's magenta, is that even a thing? Not too noticeable but I can't seem to shift the bastard.
- The monitor had clearly been repackaged by ASUS







. The bubblewrap over the panel was loose, there were fingerprints everywhere and the plastic covering the PSU was ripped.

Depressingly, this is the winner so far. That said, if I cared just a bit less, I'd keep this one. I've been gaming with it since Tuesday, and the experience has been excellent. The glow is actually not that bad in Elite Dangerous and Dead Space 2. If I can't get a better one before the end of the return period, I might hang on to this one.

Monitor the third:

- Arrived from OCUK today.
- Manufactured in September.
- Backlight bleed is just horrible. **** is everywhere.
- No visible dust.
- Colour uniformity is the same as no 2.
- No dead pixels.
- Glow seems worse than no 2, affects 3 corners. Bottom right is still the focal point. Again it's yellowish.

769 Great British Pounds Stirling... This one will be RMA'd shortly.

Monitor the fourth:

- Arrives tomorrow. Sorry for the cliffhanger.

I've been using TFT's recommend settings for all monitors.

Final thoughts:

- I wish I liked horror games less.
- I'm running out of space for monitor boxes.
- I've legitimately started labelling the monitors.
- My wallet is getting light.

I'll update tomorrow if I'm not too busy crying.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Well it took me 3 tries to get a decent Dell U2414H so I guess I will stick with the 3 tries with this one, or lose 24€ getting a refund for it, I wont tolerate moveable bezels on a 850€ monitor, I'm used to IPS glow and all that **** but glow and moveable bezels, no way.


I'm with you man. If the image quality wasn't so good I'd have given up on this monitor by now. Stupid floaty bezels...


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Bougth on a french site. Manufacture date October 2015.
> 
> [


I could perfectly live with that, no bleeding, normal glow, and looks kinda good uniform on white to me.

I'm still trying to decide what to do, ASUS or Retailer first on Monday, guess I will explore both options.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is that green and yellow on the white background the camera or can you see that in real life? I think that would annoy me if it is obvious.


No it's the camera. There is no yellow or green tint.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> No it's the camera. There is no yellow or green tint.


Oh right well definitely keep that then.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> It's not yellowish, it is simply darker. As described in TFT Central review. But it's hard to notice.
> Yes, calibration helps a little bit. I use the TFT central ICC profile and their recommended OSD settings. It improves uniformity a little bit, but doesn't absolutely remove all flaws.


Mine was definitely a yellow tint.

Now that I've calibrated though - it is simply darker in those areas, and a lot less noticeable as a result. Probably comes down to that some units have a better factory calibration.


----------



## Stigmatta

Uzak, is that spot on the white screen actually there? or is it just from your camera? ASUS right now cant even RMA these monitors, theyre all out of stock.


----------



## Stigmatta

BTW, for my settings im using:

Racing Mode
Brightness = 26
Contrast = 50
R 97 G 93 B 100
OD = Normal
and using the Display Port


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biosmanager*
> 
> It's not yellowish, it is simply darker. As described in TFT Central review. But it's hard to notice.
> Yes, calibration helps a little bit. I use the TFT central ICC profile and their recommended OSD settings. It improves uniformity a little bit, but doesn't absolutely remove all flaws.


Thx, if it's only darker then I'm fine with it. My XB270HU has also top part a bit darker but is very hard to notice. Contrary on my former PG279Q you could easily see how the color shift from white to a yellowish mess. I've posted a video, don't know if you see that. So if it's only darker I'm completely fine with that.

Btw that glow you have, it is silver or yellowish ? For the pixels, were you looking for them from close distance ? Because normally if I look at screen on my Acer I can't see them, but from close I can see at least 10 stuck and 2 dead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olrait*
> 
> It is yellowish at right. Left is ok, silverish..
> 
> Uniformity is ok (for me), but far from perfect. Left upper corner is darker (cant tell if it has some yellow), but not to the point to bother me when I browse or I am on white/clear backgrounds.


Thx, seems absolutely all IPS 144Hz panels from AUO are like this. At left silvery, at right yellowish. Really can't understand why and really would like to know. Any possible explanation ? Also seems that majority have lower luminescence at top as TFT stated bude some have it with yellow tint and some without. This is good to know, so there is a change to get one without. Because yellow is really distracting. It bothered me very much during browsing sessions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday and set-up it today, the color uniformity is al-right and the glow is kinda good, like my U2414Hs but I have a green pixel stuck on the middle of the monitor while on black backgrounds, and top right the bezel is loose and got some backlight bleeding due that, if I press down the "inner" part of the bezel it moves and the bleeding goes away, anyone got issues with their bezels moving a lot?


Yes, I had the same issue, though I had no bleed. The top right and left bezel I could squeeze with my fingers and see it moving. Saw it in another review, seems pretty common problem. But I don't think it has effect on bleeding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Bougth on a french site. Manufacture date October 2015.
> 
> [


This looks pretty good! No yellowish glow ? Only silver ? This is much less distracting than orange. Any yellow tint on white background at top of the screen? Dead pixels ? If not that keep it! Your are obviously a first winner here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> So, my third monitor arrived this morning and I thought I'd just summarise my experience so far for you guys. Tl;dr - I whine about stuff.
> 
> Monitor the first:
> 
> - Arrived from OCUK on 17th October.
> - Manufactured either August or September (I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - Small amount of Backlight bleed near the top right corner.
> - Spec of dust near the top of the bezel.
> - Colour uniformity was good; didn't notice any variance.
> - Standard obnoxious glow in the bottom right corner (silver/blue but very widespread).
> 
> Requested an RMA replacement which leads us to...
> 
> Monitor the second:
> 
> - Arrived from OCUK on 10th November (and a ****ty wait it was).
> - Manufactured in October.
> - Almost no visible backlight bleed.
> - No visible dust.
> - Colour uniformity is not ideal; the top third of the screen is a little darker than the rest with an orange tint. This is only noticeable when browsing the internet but I don't love it regardless.
> - Standard glow for this panel, better than no 1 but this time yellow/orange.
> - One stuck pixel near the bottom middle. It's magenta, is that even a thing? Not too noticeable but I can't seem to shift the bastard.
> - The monitor had clearly been repackaged by ASUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The bubblewrap over the panel was loose, there were fingerprints everywhere and the plastic covering the PSU was ripped.
> 
> Depressingly, this is the winner so far. That said, if I cared just a bit less, I'd keep this one. I've been gaming with it since Tuesday, and the experience has been excellent. The glow is actually not that bad in Elite Dangerous and Dead Space 2. If I can't get a better one before the end of the return period, I might hang on to this one.
> 
> Monitor the third:
> 
> - Arrived from OCUK today.
> - Manufactured in September.
> - Backlight bleed is just horrible. **** is everywhere.
> - No visible dust.
> - Colour uniformity is the same as no 2.
> - No dead pixels.
> - Glow seems worse than no 2, affects 3 corners. Bottom right is still the focal point. Again it's yellowish.
> 
> 769 Great British Pounds Stirling... This one will be RMA'd shortly.
> 
> Monitor the fourth:
> 
> - Arrives tomorrow. Sorry for the cliffhanger.
> 
> I've been using TFT's recommend settings for all monitors.
> 
> Final thoughts:
> 
> - I wish I liked horror games less.
> - I'm running out of space for monitor boxes.
> - I've legitimately started labelling the monitors.
> - My wallet is getting light.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow if I'm not too busy crying.


Man, sorry for that, it is really frustrating. Also seems your second one was exactly as my first. That yellow tint was no acceptable for me. I could live with other, but not with this one. In Eclipse it was horrible to look at. Those final thoughts made my day, it's funny and sad at once.


----------



## Ukaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Uzak, is that spot on the white screen actually there? or is it just from your camera? ASUS right now cant even RMA these monitors, theyre all out of stock.


What do you mean by "spot" ? Excuse me ,English is not myfirst language.If you're talking about the orange tint on the photo, it's the camera.
There is none on my screen.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> What do you mean by "spot" ? Excuse me ,English is not myfirst language.If you're talking about the orange tint on the photo, it's the camera.
> There is none on my screen.


LOL, I think he means mouse cursor









Btw, I can't see any orange tint on your, overal uniformity seems very good to me. This is a keeper, no doubts about it


----------



## x3sphere

You should be able to get rid of the yellow tint just by playing around with the RGB controls. A lot easier if you have a calibration device though

My settings are R - 98 G - 93 B -97

But it varies per unit so yours may need to be different


----------



## jak3z

@misiak if I push the bezel on the top right, my bleeding stops, so yeah I think it has something to do with it.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> So, my third monitor arrived this morning and I thought I'd just summarise my experience so far for you guys. Tl;dr - I whine about stuff.
> 
> Monitor the first:
> 
> - Arrived from OCUK on 17th October.
> - Manufactured either August or September (I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - Small amount of Backlight bleed near the top right corner.
> - Spec of dust near the top of the bezel.
> - Colour uniformity was good; didn't notice any variance.
> - Standard obnoxious glow in the bottom right corner (silver/blue but very widespread).
> 
> Requested an RMA replacement which leads us to...
> 
> Monitor the second:
> 
> - Arrived from OCUK on 10th November (and a ****ty wait it was).
> - Manufactured in October.
> - Almost no visible backlight bleed.
> - No visible dust.
> - Colour uniformity is not ideal; the top third of the screen is a little darker than the rest with an orange tint. This is only noticeable when browsing the internet but I don't love it regardless.
> - Standard glow for this panel, better than no 1 but this time yellow/orange.
> - One stuck pixel near the bottom middle. It's magenta, is that even a thing? Not too noticeable but I can't seem to shift the bastard.
> - The monitor had clearly been repackaged by ASUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The bubblewrap over the panel was loose, there were fingerprints everywhere and the plastic covering the PSU was ripped.
> 
> Depressingly, this is the winner so far. That said, if I cared just a bit less, I'd keep this one. I've been gaming with it since Tuesday, and the experience has been excellent. The glow is actually not that bad in Elite Dangerous and Dead Space 2. If I can't get a better one before the end of the return period, I might hang on to this one.
> 
> Monitor the third:
> 
> - Arrived from OCUK today.
> - Manufactured in September.
> - Backlight bleed is just horrible. **** is everywhere.
> - No visible dust.
> - Colour uniformity is the same as no 2.
> - No dead pixels.
> - Glow seems worse than no 2, affects 3 corners. Bottom right is still the focal point. Again it's yellowish.
> 
> 769 Great British Pounds Stirling... This one will be RMA'd shortly.
> 
> Monitor the fourth:
> 
> - Arrives tomorrow. Sorry for the cliffhanger.
> 
> I've been using TFT's recommend settings for all monitors.
> 
> Final thoughts:
> 
> - I wish I liked horror games less.
> - I'm running out of space for monitor boxes.
> - I've legitimately started labelling the monitors.
> - My wallet is getting light.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow if I'm not too busy crying.


Hey mate, what Have OCUK been like so for with RMA's? I've just sent me second back to them, first had dead pixel and second had dust, waiting for my third one to arrive now. Have they got fed up and just said look we'll refund you or do they seem ok on taking them back?

My plan is to just RMA any that have dead pixels or dust then just live with the first one that I get without those issues.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, I think he means mouse cursor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> You should be able to get rid of the yellow tint just by playing around with the RGB controls. A lot easier if you have a calibration device though
> 
> My settings are R - 98 G - 93 B -97
> 
> But it varies per unit so yours may need to be different


I was trying, but nothing helped. It was still there







Already back in the shop, will wait for some time now, hopefully they will rule it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> @misiak if I push the bezel on the top right, my bleeding stops, so yeah I think it has something to do with it.


Then return it, any bleed is not acceptable in my opinion...


----------



## Benny89

Some of recent comments from you guys give me hope for non-bleeding/small-bleeding panels. However some of you here confirm so far what I wrote pages back based on my own RMA experience- September 2015 units are absolutely awuful while October 2015 units, while not perfect are much better.

So always try to get at least October 2015 batch! September is nightmare....


----------



## Ryzone

Going to go to my local Fry's and see if for some lucky reason they have it in stock.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hey mate, what Have OCUK been like so for with RMA's? I've just sent me second back to them, first had dead pixel and second had dust, waiting for my third one to arrive now. Have they got fed up and just said look we'll refund you or do they seem ok on taking them back?
> 
> My plan is to just RMA any that have dead pixels or dust then just live with the first one that I get without those issues.


Hey man. I've only actually RMA'd one monitor (I'll have 3 of the things tomorrow) so far but they were great about it. I told them there was a tiny spec of dust and some bleeding/glow issues and they sent a courier to my house the next day, accepted my RMA 2 days later and that was that. Hoping the others will go well too. I know for a fact that they will take accept yours without issue because of the dead pixel. Let me know how you get on too, because I'm also a little concerned they'll get tired of my ****!


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Man, sorry for that, it is really frustrating. Also seems your second one was exactly as my first. That yellow tint was no acceptable for me. I could live with other, but not with this one. In Eclipse it was horrible to look at. Those final thoughts made my day, it's funny and sad at once.


Ah thanks man. At least Overclock.net is a nice place to vent! The yellow tint is killing me too. I've I can live with some white glow as long as there is no bleed. Here's hoping we'll both get lucky









This is monitor no 2's problem pixel. Do you guys think it's dead or stuck? I suspect dead, but I don't have much experience in this area.


----------



## enkur

Just got this delivered from Newegg... here is hoping for a perfect panel


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Just got this delivered from Newegg... here is hoping for a perfect panel


Good luck!


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Just got this delivered from Newegg... here is hoping for a perfect panel


Can you include manufacture date with your impressions? thanks,


----------



## Ryzone

I think the box looks so cool lol


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I think the box looks so cool lol


I wish box was crap and panel was cool







. Shame it's other way around.

BTW. It is already 15.11. Wasn't new Acer XB be released in November? Any news on that?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I wish box was crap and panel was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shame it's other way around.
> 
> BTW. It is already 15.11. Wasn't new Acer XB be released in November? Any news on that?


lol ya. I went to two local stores in my area to see if for some reason they would have this new monitor in stock. They don't even have it listed on their websites, but I thought I would try and was thinking maybe they have stock and the item is so new they haven't had the chance to list it on their website. I should probably just stock to online ordering.


----------



## enkur

Than manufacture date is September 2015.

The monitor has no dead pixels which is great but there is one problematic backlight bleed area and there is yellow glow. I have attached the picture with the markers
The backlight bleed is not visible during bright gaming, I hardly play any dark games usually the COD/Battlefield type games.. they are hardly in the dark. So I am not sure what to do at this stage (send it back or keep it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Can you include manufacture date with your impressions? thanks,


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Than manufacture date is September 2015.
> 
> The monitor has no dead pixels which is great but there is one problematic backlight bleed area and there is yellow glow. I have attached the picture with the markers
> The backlight bleed is not visible during bright gaming, I hardly play any dark games usually the COD/Battlefield type games.. they are hardly in the dark. So I am not sure what to do at this stage (send it back or keep it.


I'd send it back. You want that sexy silver / white glow.


----------



## enkur

so do I keep playing the lottery and ask them to exchange it or just get a refund and wait until these issues iron out?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Than manufacture date is September 2015.
> 
> The monitor has no dead pixels which is great but there is one problematic backlight bleed area and there is yellow glow. I have attached the picture with the markers
> The backlight bleed is not visible during bright gaming, I hardly play any dark games usually the COD/Battlefield type games.. they are hardly in the dark. So I am not sure what to do at this stage (send it back or keep it.


Send it back. I just dropped of mine to ups. I think ill try amazon whenever they have any in stock.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> so do I keep playing the lottery and ask them to exchange it or just get a refund and wait until these issues iron out?


You could, but it will likely not be much better. I am sure good examples exist, but odds do not seem favourable on finding one so far unfortunately. Ultimately this is just a crappy panel from AUO... it's a shame but what you have there appears to be very commonplace.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> so do I keep playing the lottery and ask them to exchange it or just get a refund and wait until these issues iron out?


Yes. What you see on your PG is best example of September 2015 batch. The amount of yellow glow on them is riddiculous.

I'd say exchange and try to get October 2015. They have MUCH better glow uniformity, much less chances for yellow glow and are generally better.

You are very unlucky to get September 2015 one. I can't belive they still send them to stores....lol!

My last one was October 2015 and was 10x better than this.

Exchange it.


----------



## enkur

Damn.. Looks like Newegg charges a restocking fee on refund. Ill ask them if they can exchange it with a newer batch. I remember checking their return policy and it didnt mention anything about a restocking fee.
Should have just waited to buy locally at Frys once they had it. grrrr.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Damn.. Looks like Newegg charges a restocking fee on refund. Ill ask them if they can exchange it with a newer batch. I remember checking their return policy and it didnt mention anything about a restocking fee.
> Should have just waited to buy locally at Frys once they had it. grrrr.


You need to be a Premier member to get the no restocking fee benefit. Some reps will be willing to bend the rules though. Or could just sign up for the 30 day free trial then ask again.


----------



## Adajer

All these monitors have a Quality Control Pass sticker?

If they do, ASUS needs to be ashamed of them self. 70% return rate on a product is way too high.

When Amazon finally does ship my monitor, I will ship that sum b back as many times as it takes them to send me a perfect specimen.

Crap product for that price tag is unacceptable. You dont see them shipping out graphics cards with 70% return rate.

Edit: oh, and the fact they love to brag and brand all their stuff "ROG" republic of gamers is a joke. Next to nothing done in terms of advertisement for the product, Go a whole year knowing people are salivating on the monitor and don't give any updates even after launch. I have only owned Asus monitors, but this is pathetic. I wish LG or someone would make a good panel for this niche.


----------



## Falkentyne

Where do you see that it has a 70% return rate?


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Where do you see that it has a 70% return rate?


Just throwing a number from here and most other sites based off what I have seen. Rarely see anyone with a good panel. Most people are on their 3rd or 4th monitor.

There is more negative PR for product than positive because they arent advertising and all I can find from search is yellow tint and dust and dead pixels. Though, it seems most of the dust panels were the first batch.


----------



## Searchofsub

I'm just gonng buy one from frys when they carry it. All this back and forth shipping plus wait time for defective units is giving me a headache already just thinking about it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I wish box was crap and panel was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shame it's other way around.
> 
> BTW. It is already 15.11. Wasn't new Acer XB be released in November? Any news on that?


Maybe they are waiting because crap quality of Asus so if they will able to fix it until they are released then they will be glorified







Imagine TFT review - there is no luminance uniformity, no orange tint, all perfect... I know I'm a dreamer but just a little conspiracy theory for Sunday morning...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Than manufacture date is September 2015.
> 
> The monitor has no dead pixels which is great but there is one problematic backlight bleed area and there is yellow glow. I have attached the picture with the markers
> The backlight bleed is not visible during bright gaming, I hardly play any dark games usually the COD/Battlefield type games.. they are hardly in the dark. So I am not sure what to do at this stage (send it back or keep it.


That's really bad man, return it back and try few more exchanges. I had no bleed like this, only that yellow tint. Can you check if you have a yellowish tint at top half of the panel with white background? Best you can check when browsing this forum, top is yellowish and the bottom white. At least my from September had it.

*Btw, this is good example of glow color. Notice, that on places where is a bleed the glow is yellowish. When there is no bleed the glow is silver. So this could confirm my theory. Maybe if there is hidden bleed but you may have orange corners. Because there is no other explanation for this imo.*


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Just throwing a number from here and most other sites based off what I have seen. Rarely see anyone with a good panel. Most people are on their 3rd or 4th monitor.
> 
> There is more negative PR for product than positive because they arent advertising and all I can find from search is yellow tint and dust and dead pixels. Though, it seems most of the dust panels were the first batch.


Problem is that lot of people will keep it and accept those issue. Their either have no idea how quality panel should like or don't have an energy to play this return game. Only really immersive people looking for a quality for the money will return it. Also I think the price is so high just because high return rate. This would cost maybe 300 - 400$. So they compensate with price... Just an assumption.


----------



## Searchofsub

Well I just sold my Gtx980 and was gonna get the GTX980TI with this monitor but after reading bad stories I am now thinking just skipping Gsync and Nvidia all together and getting AMD Fury -X along with Eizo new 1440P Freesync 144hz IPS monitor. Only bad thing about this is that it's released in Japan now for $1,600.00 US dollars. But Eizo page says even one dead pixel they will issue RMA. Could this monitor be top hand selected flawless IPS panels by Eizo from AOU?. I just hope price won't be the same in U.S when released.. anyone have any info


----------



## Falkentyne

I have one thing to say about that Eizo monitor.

IF YOU CAN USE FREESYNC AND BLUR REDUCTION AT THE SAME TIME....--or--if you can use blur reduction at all refresh rates (unlike XL2730Z, but just like XL2720Z), then....................


----------



## Nicholars

Do you think PG279Q will be in black friday / cyber monday deals?

I want to order one now but if I see it with £100 or £50 off black friday I will not be happy.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do you think PG279Q will be in black friday / cyber monday deals?
> 
> I want to order one now but if I see it with £100 off black friday I will not be happy.


They don't even have units to honour RMAs so I highly doubt it.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I have one thing to say about that Eizo monitor.
> 
> IF YOU CAN USE FREESYNC AND BLUR REDUCTION AT THE SAME TIME....--or--if you can use blur reduction at all refresh rates (unlike XL2730Z, but just like XL2720Z), then....................


To be honest, while it would be cool, I dont see it work without buffering a couple of frames, because you cant know in real time how long the strobe cycle should be, because you dont know how long the frame will be displayed before another one is delivered by the GPU.

And buffering a couple of frames will introduce input lag, which most gamers hate.

Anyhow- with variable overdrive etc. I think it will require too much effort with LCD technology. I think if it will ever be implemented, then probably with OLED, because OLED technology doesnt really need overdrive circuits with less than 0.1 ms response time. Also the normal strobing will look like 5000x better on OLED with no crosstalk and ghosting etc. At least in theory.

As cool as it would be to have Adaptive Sync with blur reduction, I think with LCD technology its too much of a headache to implement vs OLED.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

That being said, I'm starting to think that traditional LCD panels are seeing their days numbered, especially with OLED progressing as it is.


----------



## Nicholars

They should just make OLED monitors NOW really... you get AMOLED on phones, 55" OLED TV's etc. a 29" 144hz 1440p OLED would be great. Also I would like to see some 48" 4k TV's, same PPI as a 24" 1080p monitor but 48".


----------



## Benny89

Where is this guy who was saying all the time in this thread how ASUS QC will be better than Acer XB







. I didn't see him for a while







.

I wish new Acer XB released already... Just to have ANY COMPARSION.

Acer is sure taking their time with this one. I wonder if there is some strategy in it or they just couldn't release faster.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Ah thanks man. At least Overclock.net is a nice place to vent! The yellow tint is killing me too. I've I can live with some white glow as long as there is no bleed. Here's hoping we'll both get lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is monitor no 2's problem pixel. Do you guys think it's dead or stuck? I suspect dead, but I don't have much experience in this area.


Looks dead mate, actually looks like my 2nd monitor that I sent back to OCUK, wouldn't suprise me if they are just reboxing these things and sending them back.

I thought I had a dead pixel once but it was actually stuck dust, you can test this by finding the dead pixel, remembering where it is on the screen then turning off the monitor completly and shining a torch or light at where the suspected dead pixel is not that it makes it any better but you have a chance that a dead or stuck pixel can come back to life where as dust will stay there forever.


----------



## Ryzone

Just woke up and had to catch up on post. I doubt amazon or newegg will get stock on sunday lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They should just make OLED monitors NOW really... you get AMOLED on phones, 55" OLED TV's etc. a 29" 144hz 1440p OLED would be great. Also I would like to see some 48" 4k TV's, same PPI as a 24" 1080p monitor but 48".


OLED's are fine for phones and tv's as they are in standby a lot of the time and only run at 60hz. A monitor is used more frequently, and there is organic living material in OLED, and blue colors the organic material that gives off the blue degrades very fast on PC's due to constant usage and more performance needed. I honestly doubt we ever see an OLED monitor that has longer than a 1 year warranty.









Note the last part of that last sentence.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> OLED's are fine for phones and tv's as they are in standby a lot of the time and only run at 60hz. A monitor is used more frequently, and there is organic living material in OLED, and blue colors the organic material that gives off the blue degrades very fast on PC's due to constant usage and more performance needed. I honestly doubt we ever see an OLED monitor that has longer than a 1 year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the last part of that last sentence.


But I thought that was largely fixed by LG using white OLEDS with color filters on top?

The only problem I can see is burn in and manufacturing yeilds... and also the fact that if they simply do not offer them and there is nothing else available, people will just keep buying IPS etc. I know for a fact if an OLED version of the Pg279Q was available I would definitely not buy another IPS, only reason I will buy one of these is because its the best available. I prefer VA for the contrast but the AUO VA screens are not even very good, the only good VA screens are made by Samsung, what would be very nice would be a 144hz gsync version of the samsung 60hz 3440x1440 VA monitor.


----------



## R-A-S-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Looks dead mate, actually looks like my 2nd monitor that I sent back to OCUK, wouldn't suprise me if they are just reboxing these things and sending them back.
> 
> I thought I had a dead pixel once but it was actually stuck dust, you can test this by finding the dead pixel, remembering where it is on the screen then turning off the monitor completly and shining a torch or light at where the suspected dead pixel is not that it makes it any better but you have a chance that a dead or stuck pixel can come back to life where as dust will stay there forever.


Yeah I think you're right mate. Just tried your torch method and couldn't see any dust. That's a good idea. Let me know how you get on with your RMA.

My 4th monitor arrived a little earlier today, and while it might actually be the worst one yet, it's the first I've seen with a QA sticker.

- Made in September.
- Worst panel uniformity I've seen so far. The top left is dark orange, while the bottom right is really light blue. Really accentuates the glow.
- Same old glow and BLB we've gotten so used to but this time the bottom right glow extends all the way to where the ASUS logo is, which is totally unacceptable to me.
- 1 dead pixel near the top of the panel.
- Stand feels a little loose and wobbly compared to my previous monitors which all felt great in this regard.

I'm now convinced that either Asus or OCUK is just repackaging returns. My last 3 monitors all have telltale signs of having been opened before, be it loose tape, fingerprints, plastic covering missing on the bezel accents. I'm gonna RMA 3 and 4 tomorrow and keep 2 for a little longer. I might try a different retailer next. If anything, I'm more determined than ever to get a good monitor now, having put so much time and money into these things.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Anyone heard anything about when another batch is hitting newegg? There isn't even a preorder option


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Yeah I think you're right mate. Just tried your torch method and couldn't see any dust. That's a good idea. Let me know how you get on with your RMA.
> 
> My 4th monitor arrived a little earlier today, and while it might actually be the worst one yet, it's the first I've seen with a QA sticker.
> 
> - Made in September.
> - Worst panel uniformity I've seen so far. The top left is dark orange, while the bottom right is really light blue. Really accentuates the glow.
> - Same old glow and BLB we've gotten so used to but this time the bottom right glow extends all the way to where the ASUS logo is, which is totally unacceptable to me.
> - 1 dead pixel near the top of the panel.
> - Stand feels a little loose and wobbly compared to my previous monitors which all felt great in this regard.
> 
> I'm now convinced that either Asus or OCUK is just repackaging returns. My last 3 monitors all have telltale signs of having been opened before, be it loose tape, fingerprints, plastic covering missing on the bezel accents. I'm gonna RMA 3 and 4 tomorrow and keep 2 for a little longer. I might try a different retailer next. If anything, I'm more determined than ever to get a good monitor now, having put so much time and money into these things.


Bummer dude!

OCUK are decent, but it seems these monitors are not. When i got my first one it had a QA sticker on it and had dust in the panel. The second i got from SCAN had excessive glow and BLB on the top and bottom right hand side. I noticed on both i had finger printers and the bubblewrap on the second wasnt sealed like the first. It seems every single one is different in packaging and quality. It just doesn't make much sense.

I also fail to see how on OCUK there is nothing but 5 star reviews for this monitor.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R-A-S-0*
> 
> Yeah I think you're right mate. Just tried your torch method and couldn't see any dust. That's a good idea. Let me know how you get on with your RMA.
> 
> My 4th monitor arrived a little earlier today, and while it might actually be the worst one yet, it's the first I've seen with a QA sticker.
> 
> - Made in September.
> - Worst panel uniformity I've seen so far. The top left is dark orange, while the bottom right is really light blue. Really accentuates the glow.
> - Same old glow and BLB we've gotten so used to but this time the bottom right glow extends all the way to where the ASUS logo is, which is totally unacceptable to me.
> - 1 dead pixel near the top of the panel.
> - Stand feels a little loose and wobbly compared to my previous monitors which all felt great in this regard.
> 
> I'm now convinced that either Asus or OCUK is just repackaging returns. My last 3 monitors all have telltale signs of having been opened before, be it loose tape, fingerprints, plastic covering missing on the bezel accents. I'm gonna RMA 3 and 4 tomorrow and keep 2 for a little longer. I might try a different retailer next. If anything, I'm more determined than ever to get a good monitor now, having put so much time and money into these things.


I'm more and more convinced to get a refund than keep RMAing monitors, mainly because finding a good monitor right now is going to be as difficult as meeting Michael Jordan in real life.


----------



## Nicholars

I just ordered a PG279Q, I just hope I am one of those lucky people that gets a good panel first time.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I also fail to see how on OCUK there is nothing but 5 star reviews for this monitor.


I just had to register to answer this one (Hello everyone!!).

I am convinced the 5 star reviews are nearly always from those who have used TN panels their entire lives and are so wowed by the punchy colours offered by an IPS-type panel they are blown away by the 279Q dispite obviously panel uniformity issues.

One guy on a tech forum I saw was so pleased with his new monitor next to his old TN swift, then when he checked the glow against a black screen I think was taken back.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just woke up and had to catch up on post. I doubt amazon or newegg will get stock on sunday lol


Newegg removed it from their site. Who knows why, maybe they have too much returns









I recommend everyone to wait couple of months until they fix their crap together. Hope they will and hope Acer is waiting only because they are aware of issues and want to get them in order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> I just had to register to answer this one (Hello everyone!!).
> 
> I am convinced the 5 star reviews are nearly always from those who have used TN panels their entire lives and are so wowed by the punchy colours offered by an IPS-type panel they are blown away by the 279Q dispite obviously panel uniformity issues.
> 
> One guy on a tech forum I saw was so pleased with his new monitor next to his old TN swift, then when he checked the glow against a black screen I think was taken back.


I agree. I have seen a guy who glorified the new TN Dell over XB270HU which returned. What a joke...


----------



## Ryzone

They removed the PG279Q? I can still load the page.

Here's the link


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> They removed the PG279Q? I can still load the page.
> 
> Here's the link


Yes. they've removed it...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=pg279q&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes. they've removed it...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=pg279q&N=-1&isNodeId=1


Well unless you are pullin a joke, I can still see it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> They removed the PG279Q? I can still load the page.
> 
> Here's the link


Yes, if you know the link it is still there but it is not possible to find it in shop anymore


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, if you know the link it is still there but it is not possible to find it in shop anymore


When I search PG279Q it pops up.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well unless you are pullin a joke, I can still see it.


No joke. Just try to search for it on newegg, or look into a category. You won't find it...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No joke. Just try to search for it on newegg, or look into a category. You won't find it...


Yeah There must be something wrong with your end. I can see it just fine


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> When I search PG279Q it pops up.


Post a search link... It pops out in search box but if you click on it I get "We have found 0 items that match "pg279q", the result below is for "pg278q"."


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah There must be something wrong with your end. I can see it just fine


You sure ? Can anyone try it ?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Post a search link... It pops out in search box but if you click on it I get "We have found 0 items that match "pg279q", the result below is for "pg278q"."


----------



## Ryzone

Here's the search link http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=pg279q&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*


Strange, I can't find it, can you post URL ? Search for it and copy it from your url bar.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Strange, I can't find it, can you post URL ? Search for it and copy it from your url bar.


I did look back at my last post


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Here's the search link http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=pg279q&N=-1&isNodeId=1


"We have found 0 items that match "pg279q", the result below is for "pg278q"." LOL, this is really strange







Maybe I'm on different server cluster and maybe database is not the same as it did not replicate yet. Interesting...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> "We have found 0 items that match "pg279q", the result below is for "pg278q"." LOL, this is really strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm on different server cluster and maybe database is not the same as it did not replicate yet. Interesting...


Try putting this into the search bar on newegg *N82E16824236660*


----------



## sperson1

After reading this guess i'll just wait for the 34in and hope that monitor has better QC


----------



## sdmf74

Pretty sad how Asus said they guarantee their wont be availability issues this time like they had with the 278q


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> No joke. Just try to search for it on newegg, or look into a category. You won't find it...


I have noticed in the past that sometimes out of stock items bounce in and out of Newegg search results. They may appear one day and be gone the next and then come back again.


----------



## madknight

Hi, i am new to this forum, i would like to know if you guys think there is a chance that neweggs.ca get some monitors during november? With all the returns,problems they have, does anyone have that information? thank you


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Pretty sad how Asus said they guarantee their wont be availability issues this time like they had with the 278q


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Hi, i am new to this forum, i would like to know if you guys think there is a chance that neweggs.ca get some monitors during november? With all the returns,problems they have, does anyone have that information? thank you


No one knows man, you just have the check every hour or so and see if you can catch them in stock.


----------



## mo0sic

So I received my monitor yesterday.... BLB is super minimal on upper right corner. One thing that annoys me is there is a very tiny cluster of 3 pixels that are brighter than than the rest. They aren't dead, just lighter... I don't notice it unless i look for it.

I'm not sure if I should try for another panel or keep this due to everything else being ok, some of these stories I read make me a bit apprehensive.

I was thinking of just buying another and sending this one back if the other turns out better. Thoughts?


----------



## Ziver

Mo0sic , Production date of monitor ?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I received my monitor yesterday.... BLB is super minimal on upper right corner. One thing that annoys me is there is a very tiny cluster of 3 pixels that are brighter than than the rest. They aren't dead, just lighter... I don't notice it unless i look for it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should try for another panel or keep this due to everything else being ok, some of these stories I read make me a bit apprehensive.
> 
> I was thinking of just buying another and sending this one back if the other turns out better. Thoughts?


Maybe Undead pixel will work? Or Lazy Pixel Fixer as those sound like lazy pixels.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Mo0sic , Production date of monitor ?


It's a September Panel surprisingly.


----------



## mo0sic

I don't believe undead pixel will fix it, as the pixels change color. They are just brighter than the rest. :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Try putting this into the search bar on newegg *N82E16824236660*


This works, but if I put "pg279q" nothing is found








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> I have noticed in the past that sometimes out of stock items bounce in and out of Newegg search results. They may appear one day and be gone the next and then come back again.


Thx, maybe this is the problem. But why for someone it is visible ? Strange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Pretty sad how Asus said they guarantee their wont be availability issues this time like they had with the 278q


Maybe their are fixing their crap







The shortage is crazy, they are nowhere. Hopefully Acer will come soon with XB271HU and despite I really don't like the design I would give it a chance if they show better quality. But I have no hopes for it...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> I don't believe undead pixel will fix it, as the pixels change color. They are just brighter than the rest. :/


Try lazy pixel fixer. it describes stuck pixels as bright, and not dead.


----------



## Ryzone

I almost bought a PG278Q last night at Frys for $599 but I held back


----------



## Ziver

Can you share your panel photos for BLB


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> So I received my monitor yesterday.... BLB is super minimal on upper right corner. One thing that annoys me is there is a very tiny cluster of 3 pixels that are brighter than than the rest. They aren't dead, just lighter... I don't notice it unless i look for it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should try for another panel or keep this due to everything else being ok, some of these stories I read make me a bit apprehensive.
> 
> I was thinking of just buying another and sending this one back if the other turns out better. Thoughts?


Could you please check if you have yellowish tint on the top half on the screen on white background or any uniformity issues ? You have September model so I guess you could have it.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Could you please check if you have yellowish tint on the top half on the screen on white background or any uniformity issues ? You have September model so I guess you could have it.




Seems there may be some in this picture, can't really tell in person so not sure.



Well I guess the bottom right has it too, didn't see that yesterday. Maybe I'll try to order another and test it out before sending this one back. It's awesome in games so I don't wanna be without it while I wait for a replacement.


----------



## Adajer

Any news from the Acer XB271HU?


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there may be some in this picture, can't really tell in person so not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess the bottom right has it too, didn't see that yesterday. Maybe I'll try to order another and test it out before sending this one back. It's awesome in games so I don't wanna be without it while I wait for a replacement.


Can you feel this spots while playing games ? or you can see just in black pictures ?


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Can you feel this spots while playing games ? or you can see just in black pictures ?


Games run and look amazing on the monitor. I don't notice that brighter pixel area unless I look for it. As far as the BLB, I don't notice it too much in dark/black scenes.


----------



## Pascual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Games run and look amazing on the monitor. I don't notice that brighter pixel area unless I look for it. As far as the BLB, I don't notice it too much in dark/black scenes.


Same here. If I'm in a cave during Witcher 3 I can notice the BLB but it's minimal. Because I know it's there I feel like I'm looking for it more.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Games run and look amazing on the monitor. I don't notice that brighter pixel area unless I look for it. As far as the BLB, I don't notice it too much in dark/black scenes.


You really used pretty high iso for this, this was shoot in darkness ?? I have similar spots on Acer. But again, that damn yellow glow at the right side. I'm going crazy from this. WHYYYYY?

Today I've played Mad Max and there are some dark dungeons. The silver glow at left is absolutely non-intrusive but the yellow one is like a hell. 90% of screens here have yellow glow at right. I would really like to know why. Even My Acer has it exactly like this!

But I swear @Benny was the first who reported no orange glow at right side. Is anybody else here ???? I would be fine with silver, but the orange is terrible.

Also your uniformity does not look bad, if you open an explorer window and move up and down, can you see the color shift? I mean, it is changing the window caption from white yo yellowish if you are close the top border ? I suppose it should only change the luminosity but not color temperature... Could you please check ? Also it look like you did not take a photo from the very center position so the right glow could be bigger.

Damn, why there must be that orange glow


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You really used pretty high iso for this, this was shoot in darkness ?? I have similar spots on Acer. But again, that damn yellow glow at the right side. I'm going crazy from this. WHYYYYY?
> 
> Today I've played Mad Max and there are some dark dungeons. The silver glow at left is absolutely non-intrusive but the yellow one is like a hell. 90% of screens here have yellow glow at right. I would really like to know why. Even My Acer has it exactly like this!
> 
> But I swear @Benny was the first who reported no orange glow at right side. Is anybody else here ???? I would be fine with silver, but the orange is terrible.
> 
> Also your uniformity does not look bad, if you open an explorer window and move up and down, can you see the color shift? I mean, it is changing the window caption from white yo yellowish if you are close the top border ? I suppose it should only change the luminosity but not color temperature... Could you please check ? Also it look like you did not take a photo from the very center position so the right glow could be bigger.
> 
> Damn, why there must be that orange glow


I shot in semi darkness since it isn't night yet. The uniformity is fine and there is no color shift when moving up and down. The BLB isn't the best but idk, I may purchase another and see if it's better due to that tiny pixel area.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> I shot in semi darkness since it isn't night yet. The uniformity is fine and there is no color shift when moving up and down. The BLB isn't the best but idk, I may purchase another and see if it's better due to that tiny pixel area.


Yes definitely buy another one if on stock, you have nothing to loose. Hopefully you will not get worse. As for me, bad or stuck pixels are not issue for me as I can't just see it even if I roughly know where they are. I really need to focus to see them. What concern me more is that possible color temperature uniformity - I had really bad on my first one and glow. This seems to be pretty bad and orange on 90% monitors users posted here. Really hope those who don't post are satisfied and don't have it....


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there may be some in this picture, can't really tell in person so not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess the bottom right has it too, didn't see that yesterday. Maybe I'll try to order another and test it out before sending this one back. It's awesome in games so I don't wanna be without it while I wait for a replacement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> It's a September Panel surprisingly.


What the hell is with those September 2015 panels???? It is already November! My last PG279Q was October 2015 and it looked 10x better than this. Your panel look awuful. There is orange glow on it and corner glow like crazy. My last October 2015 panel had subltle, little silver glow in all corners.

Why they are still sending September 2015 monitors?

You know why? I have feeling those are return units from EU. In EU every single one PG during September was sold and new batch was October, at least in my country.

This is very strange that after September and October in USA your batches are September ones where there shoul be NO MORE of them after being sold out/return in EU.

*Guys, don't fall for it. You should not get in US after EU September 2015 batch. Try to get October ones- mine was MUCH better than this!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But I swear @Benny was the first who reported no orange glow at right side. Is anybody else here ???? I would be fine with silver, but the orange is terrible.


But mine was October 2015 batch. If you look misiak at all our friends here from US who got their monitors from newegg- they are all September ones so far with orange glow! It is NOVEMBER already! And we got October 2015 batch in EU two weeks ago!

This is some scum. I think ASUS just put stickers on return units from EU and send them to newegg. *There should be no more September batch from ASUS, if EU already had to get October 2015 ones for restocking in stores*. That is waaaaaay too fishy.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What the hell is with those September 2015 panels???? It is already November! My last PG279Q was October 2015 and it looked 10x better than this. Your panel look awuful. There is orange glow on it and corner glow like crazy. My last October 2015 panel had subltle, little silver glow in all corners.
> 
> Why they are still sending September 2015 monitors?
> 
> You know why? I have feeling those are return units from EU. In EU every single one PG during September was sold and new batch was October, at least in my country.
> 
> This is very strange that after September and October in USA your batches are September ones where there shoul be NO MORE of them after being sold out/return in EU.
> 
> *Guys, don't fall for it. You should not get in US after EU September 2015 batch. Try to get October ones- mine was MUCH better than this!*
> But mine was October 2015 batch. If you look misiak at all our friends here from US who got their monitors from newegg- they are all September ones so far with orange glow! It is NOVEMBER already! And we got October 2015 batch in EU two weeks ago!
> 
> This is some scum. I think ASUS just put stickers on return units from EU and send them to newegg. *There should be no more September batch from ASUS, if EU already had to get October 2015 ones for restocking in stores*. That is waaaaaay too fishy.


Mine was from September'15 bought the 11 of Nov.

:/


----------



## Dryst

where can i check the manufacture date guys? i cant seem to find any sticker indicating it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What the hell is with those September 2015 panels???? It is already November! My last PG279Q was October 2015 and it looked 10x better than this. Your panel look awuful. There is orange glow on it and corner glow like crazy. My last October 2015 panel had subltle, little silver glow in all corners.
> 
> Why they are still sending September 2015 monitors?
> 
> You know why? I have feeling those are return units from EU. In EU every single one PG during September was sold and new batch was October, at least in my country.
> 
> This is very strange that after September and October in USA your batches are September ones where there shoul be NO MORE of them after being sold out/return in EU.
> 
> *Guys, don't fall for it. You should not get in US after EU September 2015 batch. Try to get October ones- mine was MUCH better than this!*
> But mine was October 2015 batch. If you look misiak at all our friends here from US who got their monitors from newegg- they are all September ones so far with orange glow! It is NOVEMBER already! And we got October 2015 batch in EU two weeks ago!
> 
> This is some scum. I think ASUS just put stickers on return units from EU and send them to newegg. *There should be no more September batch from ASUS, if EU already had to get October 2015 ones for restocking in stores*. That is waaaaaay too fishy.


Hmm, strange. There could be something about it. Maybe just a conspiracy but what if Asus stopped the production because so many issues with panels and sell refurbish to US ? So until they fix, they send repacked one to states so it is not suspicious. This would be very bad for marketing if they confirm there are problems with them. I clearly remember that Asus said there will be no delivery problems such as with PG278Q. And look, out of stock everywhere. Newegg is selling (or was) September models... This could be a reason why Acer is still not out with the new XB271HU. We are in the mid of November and still no news. Very suspicious....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> where can i check the manufacture date guys? i cant seem to find any sticker indicating it.


It's on the bottom of the monitor. Just turn to pivot and check at the left side.


----------



## x3sphere

I have a September panel and it looks great. Very minor BLB and the glow is white. I've owned many IPS panels (Dell 3007, 3008 and LG UM95) and this really looks no worse in terms of black levels. It's about what I expected.

Photos greatly exaggerate the glow, also, in person it looks more like TFTcentral's shot. Too bad I don't have a DSLR anymore, I can't get a proper photo with my cell phone.

The only disappointment for me is the uniformity on a white screen -- the top areas of the monitor are somewhat darker. I find it to be a non-issue for gaming though.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's on the bottom of the monitor. Just turn to pivot and check at the left side.


mine is a september batch, but it doesn't look bad, just a minimal blb on the top right corner,loose bezel. geez i might get this replaced if october batch is better than this one.


----------



## Dryst

this is how mine looks in total darkness. no dust/dead pixel. just BLB.Sept 2015 batch.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how mine looks in total darkness. no dust/dead pixel. just BLB.Sept 2015 batch.


Honestly I can't see anything here, even your monitor







. I don't know what camera setting you used but everything is so black that I can't even see edges of monitor. And that kind of blackness is achievable only for OLED. And it is impossible to have no glow in IPS in total dark. Take just normal photo







.

Maybe that is because I am sitting on my TV right now, not PC monitor, but still- I don't see anything here. Blackness everywhere!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how mine looks in total darkness. no dust/dead pixel. just BLB.Sept 2015 batch.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I can't see anything here, even your monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't know what camera setting you used but everything is so black that I can't even see edges of monitor. And that kind of blackness is achievable only for OLED. And it is impossible to have no glow in IPS in total dark. Take just normal photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe that is because I am sitting on my TV right now, not PC monitor, but still- I don't see anything here. Blackness everywhere!
Click to expand...

I can see the monitor easily. Your TV is probably crushing blacks.

If the picture is true to what one would see in person, the dude lucked out on the QC.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I can see the monitor easily. Your TV is probably crushing blacks.
> 
> If the picture is true to what one would see in person, the dude lucked out on the QC.


You are right. I went to my monitor and that is true. This is keeper man. Congrats on first good one unit here!







Or second one. You are still one hell lucky man









My third one comes today in 8 hours. I am getting nervous


----------



## Dryst

here is a video guys of my monitor. BLB is pretty visible here.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a video guys of my monitor. BLB is pretty visible here.


IPS will always have BLB... in comparison yours is a golden monitor, if you send that back your 90% most likely going to get one worse bleeding than that... that is a rare gem you have friend, enjoy it.


----------



## dara

RESPONSE TIME - 4ms = nothing


----------



## x3sphere

Just took a video of mine, it's a better example of what I see in person...





You'll see there is no yellow glow. The only BLB I have is a small patch near the right side and the top. If I had any of the yellow glow that some of the pictures show I'd absolutely return it.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Just took a video of mine, it's a better example of what I see in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see there is no yellow glow. The only BLB I have is a small patch near the right side and the top. If I had any of the yellow glow that some of the pictures show I'd absolutely return it.


Holy cow that looks amazing really. You have silver bottom right corner glow instead of the nasty yellow/orange. Is that a perfect monitor? No pixel/dust issues either?


----------



## enkur

whats the manufacturing date?


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Holy cow that looks amazing really. You have silver bottom right corner glow instead of the nasty yellow/orange. Is that a perfect monitor? No pixel/dust issues either?


im going to return mine no dust no dead pixels but quite bad ips bleed


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Holy cow that looks amazing really. You have silver bottom right corner glow instead of the nasty yellow/orange. Is that a perfect monitor? No pixel/dust issues either?


No dust or dead/stuck pixels.

I'm really happy with it. The uniformity is not as good as my LG UM95 though, I noticed the top left is slightly darker on an all white background. This really doesn't affect gaming though and would only be a concern if you're doing color work or something.

It's a September unit by the way.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> No dust or dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> I'm really happy with it. The uniformity is not as good as my LG UM95 though, I noticed the top left is slightly darker on an all white background. This really doesn't affect gaming though and would only be a concern if you're doing color work or something.
> 
> It's a September unit by the way.


Cool man. I got one on the way from Newegg, ordered one yesterday morning. Wish I'd paid for the faster shipping. oh well. Hope I get a good one.

I'm on a XB270HU right now and it's alright but the bleeding is pretty nasty. I can alter/control the bleeding by squeezing the bezel so it's clearly warped. I would be fine with this one if they put any effort into the QC over there...


----------



## Killa Cam

Im so envious of the ones who got good panels. I could live with one corner with noticeable glow. My monitor looked like someone spilled sunkist on three of the corners with 2 spots of orange bleed. No dead pixels, just tang of a mess.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Cool man. I got one on the way from Newegg, ordered one yesterday morning. Wish I'd paid for the faster shipping. oh well. Hope I get a good one.
> 
> I'm on a XB270HU right now and it's alright but the bleeding is pretty nasty. I can alter/control the bleeding by squeezing the bezel so it's clearly warped. I would be fine with this one if they put any effort into the QC over there...


Whhaaaat...? ive been refreshing newegg every 30mins for the past 3 days.... Theres no way you got one yesterday.... (.CA / .COM) ??


----------



## YamiJustin

I know they are always out of stock on newegg


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Whhaaaat...? ive been refreshing newegg every 30mins for the past 3 days.... Theres no way you got one yesterday.... (.CA / .COM) ??


11-14-15, 10:51 am(eastern), newegg.com. They were for sale, not sure for how long.


----------



## madknight

I wonder why they keep giving discount on their newest product... usually its to sell all your stock, but i mean.. they barely have stock..


----------



## FREE555

They are not giving discount... It is just marketing...800$ is the official price.


----------



## madknight

So basically Ncix is overpriced? Newegg is giving 100$ discount..


----------



## FREE555

Ofc it is overpriced. Newegg ~ 1060CAD(~800$), Ncix ~ 1200CAD(~900$).


----------



## madknight

well rip... been waiting for so long for newegg.ca to have stock







.. I feel like just buying something else due to their lack of informations... I tried contacting every customer support but they dont know.. Why arent they telling us an approx date ... This is making me go away from asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I have a September panel and it looks great. Very minor BLB and the glow is white. I've owned many IPS panels (Dell 3007, 3008 and LG UM95) and this really looks no worse in terms of black levels. It's about what I expected.
> 
> Photos greatly exaggerate the glow, also, in person it looks more like TFTcentral's shot. Too bad I don't have a DSLR anymore, I can't get a proper photo with my cell phone.
> 
> The only disappointment for me is the uniformity on a white screen -- the top areas of the monitor are somewhat darker. I find it to be a non-issue for gaming though.


Seems you got a good one. I'm afraid that even if you buy October model there is no guarantee you will get any better than September. As for that uniformity, it's only darker or has it also a yellow tint? Because I think every 144Hz IPS panels are darker at top, even my XB270HU but yellow tint is unacceptable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a video guys of my monitor. BLB is pretty visible here.


I don't know, there is some bleed at the top right corner and also I still can see a yellowish glow at right.... Also what about uniformity? Yellow tint at top ? So I would not judge yet







But it's truth it looks better than all we have seen here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> IPS will always have BLB... in comparison yours is a golden monitor, if you send that back your 90% most likely going to get one worse bleeding than that... that is a rare gem you have friend, enjoy it.


That's true, he could put a pure black background and shoot if from center so we can see clearly what it is like. Because any background will ease bleeding a bit.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Just took a video of mine, it's a better example of what I see in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see there is no yellow glow. The only BLB I have is a small patch near the right side and the top. If I had any of the yellow glow that some of the pictures show I'd absolutely return it.


This is amazing man, you are the first winner here







Did you say it is September model ?

So guys, for now this is an etalon. Should you get worse - return it! This confirmed that yellowish glow is not normal and a fault and Asus needs take it back for RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I know they are always out of stock on newegg


It is not possible to find it on newegg anymore. They've removed it from search, you can access it only by knowing a link. Strange, something is happening here, yesterday I was first who could not find it, today another user reported he is not able to find it anymore....


----------



## madknight

I can still see it by typing pg279q in the search..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I can still see it by typing pg279q in the search..


Really strange, I think it will disappear in couple of hours once all servers are replicated. Let's see....


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You are right. I went to my monitor and that is true. This is keeper man. Congrats on first good one unit here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or second one. You are still one hell lucky man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My third one comes today in 8 hours. I am getting nervous


Oh boy....The second one i had was like this. Maybe even better tbh and i still thought it was rubbish because that BLB shows up on EVERYTHING.

Looks OK in the pic but believe me its annoying in real life. It makes everything in the top and bottom right hand corner lighter than everything else.

If thats as good as it gets, i'm still not convinced there are ANY acceptable units out there for me


----------



## Benny89

Hehe, my THIRD PG279Q came. Guess what? Yeah, yellow glow again.....

Not only that but September 2015 unit so I am not supprised that I have yellow glow









I was thinking- I will wait till night to show you guys, but guess what? No need- you can see it right here: Top right corner. Do you see how silverish are other corners and how yellow is top right. Yeah..... Glow is of course exagerated by sun light from behind me but you can see glow color just well.

Brigthness: 26, TFT calibration.





Well, thats it. I think I will quit from ASUS lottery. They get my middle finger. I will keep this for a week and then get refund and wait for Acer. I don't know if I want to get another replacement. ASUS so far is one big pile of you know what in terms of Quality of they product. I don't care if AUO make panels like that, it is ASUS who put it on market.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I don't care if AUO make panels like that, it is ASUS who put it on market.


I agree!


----------



## sdmf74

I agree they should demand better quality control from AUO but I assume they feel they are lucky to even get the panels since there arent many options/suppliers and besides AUO and BenQ
are merged so AUO prolly doesnt need Asus anyway. Its a situation where we the consumer loses & these companies dont give a damn. Unfortunately there isnt enough of us to fight it and return the crappy panels
cause the majority of consumers are either kids that dont know any better or others that just dont care, after all the majority of consumers im sure dont even realize right away that their panel has defects
since they wont pay any attention to it when there is a black screen which is when the glow & bleed is most noticeable.


----------



## Nicholars

You cannot say "this batch is bad and this batch is good" based on owning 1 or 2 monitors from the batch.

As far as I know a batch of panels is selected and graded based on a few random panels from the batch, other panels in the same batch could be good or bad, so while different batches might be better or worse, it is more likely that they are all pretty much the same and you will get good or bad panels in each, unless asus or AUO actually change something between batches.

Its more likely that you got a bad panel from the first batch and a good panel from the second batch, rather than one batch is better than the other, unless Asus or AUO actually change something in the manufacturing.

Its also not really Asus's fault, because they buy a batch of panels and pay for them, they cannot just throw them in the bin unless they want to make a massive loss, so if AUO actually made the panels properly in the first place there would be no problem, it is 100% AUO's fault.


----------



## Darylrese

Yep, i have actually started looking at Korean monitors because you can pick those up for around £200, 1440p, overclockable to 120hz and IPS. They have minimal IPS glow and come weith a pixel perfect garentee. They use a samsung panel too!

As much as i'd love to have the PG279Q in top condition, i just don't believe it actually exists.

That yellow glow in top right was same as mine and very annoying in all scenarios.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep, i have actually started looking at Korean monitors because you can pick those up for around £200, 1440p, overclockable to 120hz and IPS. They have minimal IPS glow and come weith a pixel perfect garentee. They use a samsung panel too!
> 
> As much as i'd love to have the PG279Q in top condition, i just don't believe it actually exists.
> 
> That yellow glow in top right was same as mine and very annoying in all scenarios.


Let me know if you find from where those can be ordered- I will take a look on them also.


----------



## Darylrese

Ebay mate. They come from Korea.

Only problems is styling isnt that nice, also they only have single DVI input and nothing else.

VERY cheap though and heard real success stories with the QNix 2710


----------



## Falkentyne

I'm telling you guys.
Get the Benq XL2720Z or wait for the Eizo FS2735.
Stop playing lottery and use my trick for perfect overdrive setting on XL2720Z (blur reduction off overdrive trick) or use blur reduction, and stop playing lottery >_>

If Eizo FS2735 freesync version is a success (PCM2 thinks it will be another lottery though!), then maybe a gsync version will come out...


----------



## Darylrese

What is so good about the Benq XL2720Z? Its 1080p so no thanks...


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hehe, my THIRD PG279Q came. Guess what? Yeah, yellow glow again.....
> 
> Not only that but September 2015 unit so I am not supprised that I have yellow glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking- I will wait till night to show you guys, but guess what? No need- you can see it right here: Top right corner. Do you see how silverish are other corners and how yellow is top right. Yeah..... Glow is of course exagerated by sun light from behind me but you can see glow color just well.
> 
> Brigthness: 26, TFT calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thats it. I think I will quit from ASUS lottery. They get my middle finger. I will keep this for a week and then get refund and wait for Acer. I don't know if I want to get another replacement. ASUS so far is one big pile of you know what in terms of Quality of they product. I don't care if AUO make panels like that, it is ASUS who put it on market.


I don't understand if it so "BAD" why are you keeping it for a week, send it back right away... This was clearly not the worst so I don't know what you hoped for, sound like a returns abuse to me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't understand if it so "BAD" why are you keeping it for a week, send it back right away... This was clearly not the worst so I don't know what you hoped for, sound like a returns abuse to me.


Yellow glow is not correct glow. It means panel is faulty. There should be only silver glow.

I keep it for week because I want.

I just hoped for panel without orange/yellow glow. Thats all.

Satisfied?


----------



## Nicholars

Why would you want to swap a 27" 1440p Gsync IPS for a 24" 1080p TN non Gsync?!


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Why would you want to swap a 27" 1440p Gsync IPS for a 24" 1080p TN non Gsync?!


Because 900€ is not the price you pay for all the problems with that monitor. 900€ monitor should be perfect monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> What is so good about the Benq XL2720Z? Its 1080p so no thanks...


1) NO backlight bleed
2) NO dead pixels
3) good uniformity (look at tftcentral's review).
4) PEREFCT overdrive (though this requires exploiting undocumented bugs to activate it).
And when I say perfect...I'm using one RIGHT NOW and I have two VG248QE's to compare it to. (you can make it act like Asus Tracefree between 40-60)
5) Blur reduction= EYE CANDY $$$

Yes it's 1080p but would you rather have something that works well and can give you at least a solid image, or keep playing lottery tickets and getting frustrated?

Believe me..I wanted to upgrade too. But Benq dropped the ball on the XL2730Z (no proper strobing lower than 120hz), Asus dropped the ball on the ROG Swift (inversion, gsync bugs, lottery tickets, etc), and Acer dropped the ball also.

So if you win a lottery ticket (which I did) then you found bugs which made your monitor look MUCH better than what TFTcentral reviewed on their overdrive tests.....well..you know.

The only hope now is for the
1) XB271HU
2) Eizo Foris FS2735.
(and there is some 'rumor' going around that it might be able to strobe with freesync active, but neither the TFTcentral owner, or PCM2 believes that's actually possible.
Maybe Eizo simply forgot to mention in the manual about "Blur reduction is not available in freesync mode", but no one knows yet.

Guess we'll find out huh?

BTW here's what I'm talking about regarding the XL2720Z.

Here was TFTcentral's review of the overdrive with blur reduction off.


What the pictures from tftcentral do not show, however, is the black to white "glowing ghosting trails" you also get (but the RTA Artifacts chart should show you).

Now, TFTcentral has hardware that can capture perfect frames. I don't.
But here is what the AMA looks like after exploiting a blur reduction "AMA low" undocumented setting, then a profile switch bug to get the AMA to apply to blur reduction off (which usually should not be possible).



Again sorry for the blurriness but I think you get the point.
NO coronas.
NO RTA artifacts.
Just sample and hold motion blur.
Yet requires a few bug exploits to activate.

Here's what it looks like at "default AMA high"--this is what TFTcentral measured (as no one even knew about how to exploit bugs back then).


----------



## FREE555

[email protected]" TN


----------



## Nicholars

TN, 1080p, 24", No gsync, A decent competitor to this monitor would be the new Eizo freesync monitor or the MG279Q freesync which is again pretty good if you have AMD, when DX12 is mainstream AMD should be more competitive.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep, i have actually started looking at Korean monitors because you can pick those up for around £200, 1440p, overclockable to 120hz and IPS. They have minimal IPS glow and come weith a pixel perfect garentee. They use a samsung panel too!
> 
> As much as i'd love to have the PG279Q in top condition, i just don't believe it actually exists.
> 
> That yellow glow in top right was same as mine and very annoying in all scenarios.


Actually very few of the koreans can hit 120hz, most can only do 96hz, to 110hz, mine does 110hz but flickers sometimes still, it is annoying, also the gamma gets destroyed when you OC the korean monitors, I have a hell of time, even using color profile keeper, some games just won't allow it and even newer games like black ops 3 dont have a gamma slider ingame, so your just screwed, its a real shame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 1) NO backlight bleed
> 2) NO dead pixels
> 3) good uniformity (look at tftcentral's review).
> 4) PEREFCT overdrive (though this requires exploiting undocumented bugs to activate it).
> And when I say perfect...I'm using one RIGHT NOW and I have two VG248QE's to compare it to. (you can make it act like Asus Tracefree between 40-60)
> 5) Blur reduction= EYE CANDY $$$
> 
> Yes it's 1080p but would you rather have something that works well and can give you at least a solid image, or keep playing lottery tickets and getting frustrated?
> 
> Believe me..I wanted to upgrade too. But Benq dropped the ball on the XL2730Z (no proper strobing lower than 120hz), Asus dropped the ball on the ROG Swift (inversion, gsync bugs, lottery tickets, etc), and Acer dropped the ball also.
> 
> So if you win a lottery ticket (which I did) then you found bugs which made your monitor look MUCH better than what TFTcentral reviewed on their overdrive tests.....well..you know.
> 
> The only hope now is for the
> 1) XB271HU
> 2) Eizo Foris FS2735.
> (and there is some 'rumor' going around that it might be able to strobe with freesync active, but neither the TFTcentral owner, or PCM2 believes that's actually possible.
> Maybe Eizo simply forgot to mention in the manual about "Blur reduction is not available in freesync mode", but no one knows yet.
> 
> Guess we'll find out huh?
> 
> BTW here's what I'm talking about regarding the XL2720Z.
> 
> Here was TFTcentral's review of the overdrive with blur reduction off.
> 
> 
> What the pictures from tftcentral do not show, however, is the black to white "glowing ghosting trails" you also get (but the RTA Artifacts chart should show you).
> 
> Now, TFTcentral has hardware that can capture perfect frames. I don't.
> But here is what the AMA looks like after exploiting a blur reduction "AMA low" undocumented setting, then a profile switch bug to get the AMA to apply to blur reduction off (which usually should not be possible).
> 
> 
> 
> Again sorry for the blurriness but I think you get the point.
> NO coronas.
> NO RTA artifacts.
> Just sample and hold motion blur.
> Yet requires a few bug exploits to activate.
> 
> Here's what it looks like at "default AMA high"--this is what TFTcentral measured (as no one even knew about how to exploit bugs back then).


If the only problem with the 1440p benq is bad strobing lower than 120hz, thats not a dealbreaker imo, strobing is only perfect at 120hz anyway imo.


----------



## Benny89

Ok, I RMAed my monitor. Gonna send it back tomorrow or day after. This time for refund.

I will try Asus and Dell TN. I am just tired of bleeding/glowing problems of IPS. I jumped into IPS hype train and now I am getting out. Maybe in future....

I just wanna play comfortable in dark games in dark room. To the hell with IPS.

I will let you know how it went for me. Till then- best of luck for you!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I RMAed my monitor. Gonna send it back tomorrow or day after. This time for refund.
> 
> I will try Asus and Dell TN. I am just tired of bleeding/glowing problems of IPS. I jumped into IPS hype train and now I am getting out. Maybe in future....
> 
> I just wanna play comfortable in dark games in dark room. To the hell with IPS.
> 
> I will let you know how it went for me. Till then- best of luck for you!


So you going to try the new Dell first or the PG278Q? Also I would keep the monitor for a couple days so you can play battlefront lol.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So you going to try the new Dell first or the PG278Q? Also I would keep the monitor for a couple days so you can play battlefront lol.


Yup, 278 first as I found nice deal. I will just get my refund first. I am dissapointed in ASUS that tried to trick me into buying crap panel for 850 euros. Really....

I hate new battlefront so I will skip it gladly.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yup, 278 first as I found nice deal. I will just get my refund first. I am dissapointed in ASUS that tried to trick me into buying crap panel for 850 euros. Really....
> 
> I hate new battlefront so I will skip it gladly.


Awww damn, everyone hates it, but I had a blast playing it. Also I'm kinda mad at myself I could of bought PG278Q for $599 but now its back to $699. I guess I can wait for the next sale.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yep, i have actually started looking at Korean monitors because you can pick those up for around £200, 1440p, overclockable to 120hz and IPS. They have minimal IPS glow and come weith a pixel perfect garentee. They use a samsung panel too!


Honestly, you're going to be disappointed if you go the korean "knock-off" route. They sound like great options till you start really learning about the quirks of each of them.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> If the only problem with the 1440p benq is bad strobing lower than 120hz, thats not a dealbreaker imo, strobing is only perfect at 120hz anyway imo.


Callsignvega (remember him?) the one who started several of the 1440p threads bought an XL2730Z and he said even though the strobing was much brighter than ULMB, it had too much crosstalk to be really usable at 120hz.

XL2720Z has the same crosstalk (amount of crosstalk per total amount of screen size) at 120hz, covering 33% of the total size of the screen (at the bottom). (The crosstalk is the same as the XL2730Z due to how input lag and pixel persistence work, sort of complicated).

But you can use VT (Vertical total) tweaks on XL2720Z so the crosstalk only covers less than 10%. VT tweaks don't apply strobing calculations on the XL2730Z (Bishi tried them).
(to the scaler, this causes the XL2720Z to strobe an "internal" screen size of 1280x1440 (really not sure why the scaler identifies the horizontal as 1280x* when the vertical total is between 1497-1502...it identifies the horizontal as 1920x* if the vertical total is between 1481-1485 but rejects this input timing as "out of range."

The push from 1080p internal screen size to 1440p internal screen size "improves" the strobe calculations so it strobes a non visible part of the screen, thus reducing crosstalk







by a lot.


----------



## kanttii

I wish they already made a higher refresh rate G-sync VA monitor, but nope... It has some bad sides, but it's kind of a good mix of the good sides of TN and IPS. I still prefer IPS, and I'm gonna try my luck with at least a few of these monitors. Last time with the Acer I tried just once. If the glow is less or the same as on my current TN monitors I'll accept it (yeah bad but I'm just tired at waiting for years).. But if there's dirt, dead pixels (or stuck ones that I can't fix) etc. then keeping it is out of the question.

If it still fails I'll start thinking about this: http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS34E790CNS/ZA -- it's available in the nearby stores and I've checked it out there a few times. Looks pretty good, though colors seem a bit washed out after comparing with IPS. Viewing angles are definitely better than TN, and the slight curvature felt very pleasing.

..or just wait even longer for the news in the Spring, though I'm not sure I really can anymore..


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, thats it. I think I will quit from ASUS lottery. They get my middle finger. I will keep this for a week and then get refund and wait for Acer. I don't know if I want to get another replacement. ASUS so far is one big pile of you know what in terms of Quality of they product. I don't care if AUO make panels like that, it is ASUS who put it on market.


I bought the Acer xb270hu and totally lucked out with a perfect panel ... I would have preferred this Asus as the exterior design is 1000x better than the fugly Acer and even thought about selling the Acer to get one of these new Asus monitors ... but having been reading here and seeing how the panel lottery nightmare is just as bad now as it ever was? No way am I going to get rid of it ...

What really burns me is that these manufacturers cherry pick a perfect screen to send to the likes of TFTCentral as review specimens and then peddle out these broken panels to the consumer ... just ridiculous.


----------



## Dawidowski

So finally im expecting a delivery by UPS today from Germany.

Now I called Asus, and heres some info. If you directly RMA to that bull***** company in Europe they will send a screen from a company called http://www.repandmore.com.

I called and asked why, I told them it seems as I get a second hand screen, they said no but yeah its people who have sent their back on open buy.
So today is officialy the last day I ever buy asus products... since all they do is move around things to resell and costumers get old stuff from a nother costumer.
Nice service.

Guaranteed faulty screen incoming, where people have sent their back due to issues and bam someone else gets them. Its damn sad... and for 900 euro +.
Holy donkey nuts.


----------



## Falkentyne

Now do you see why I'm so afraid to ditch my 1080p 27" TN panel?
And having a (extremely serious...more serious than you may think) back disability makes playing the panel lottery MUCH harder for me than for any of you guys. Having two monitors is no problem (I actually have two unhooked VG248QE's sitting around), but if I'm going to jump on the 1440p bandwagon, I want to make SURE I don't have to go through what Benny and Daryl and Misiak keep going through.

I already know full well what to expect with 1440p and I've gamed at it up to 115hz (I get artifacts at 116hz).


----------



## FREE555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So finally im expecting a delivery by UPS today from Germany.
> 
> Now I called Asus, and heres some info. If you directly RMA to that bull***** company in Europe they will send a screen from a company called http://www.repandmore.com.
> 
> I called and asked why, I told them it seems as I get a second hand screen, they said no but yeah its people who have sent their back on open buy.
> So today is officialy the last day I ever buy asus products... since all they do is move around things to resell and costumers get old stuff from a nother costumer.
> Nice service.
> 
> Guaranteed faulty screen incoming, where people have sent their back due to issues and bam someone else gets them. Its damn sad... and for 900 euro +.
> Holy donkey nuts.


Oh, man that's really ****ed up. It is literally a scam!

But what did you expect of them to do with returned units? That they are gonna throw away all of the returned panels? That is not a good business plan.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Honestly, you're going to be disappointed if you go the korean "knock-off" route. They sound like great options till you start really learning about the quirks of each of them.


OK thanks for the advice









No idea what to do tbh


----------



## Ryzone

Gah just reading about all these problems makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what to do tbh


I will try my luck with 8-bit TN. If I can get no bleeding one I don't really care about pixel ivertion or colors. Glow and bleeding drives me CRAZY.

If that won't do then I don't know what I will do.

How is Acer X34 in terms of bleeding?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> How is Acer X34 in terms of bleeding?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*


----------



## Falkentyne

Ryzone, PLEASE tell me that glow on the edges is from the camera.... :


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*


argh thats just as bad as my pg279q which im about to return and buy one of those lol :/


----------



## Darylrese

No its probably not. I have heard that suffers from pretty bad IPS glow too. Also dead pixel policy on the x 34 is upto 10 dead pixels!!!!!

Imagine spending £1000 on a monitor and having 10 dead pixels before they will class it as faulty!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*


This is obviously worst case scenario, but that right there is unacceptable for $1299


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FREE555*
> 
> Oh, man that's really ****ed up. It is literally a scam!
> 
> But what did you expect of them to do with returned units? That they are gonna throw away all of the returned panels? That is not a good business plan.


For 900 euro they can go die, If I ever hear any CEO from Asus or Acer die, have an accident or anything I will stepdance for a damn week!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*


What the hell is that??? How I am suppose to play games on it?!!

I am done with fast IPS panels for now. This thing is only good for people who just play FPS games or I don't know- some color child games maybe.

But for a all-around immersive-gamer who play RPGs, Action, RTS, FPS and everything else- the glow and bleed is just too much in dark scenes. I mean that is just ugly.

When you play bright content- IPS looks like killer, but when you start some dark content it look like worst quality panel, like some thing brough back from trash. It looks cheap and broken, like some chineese stuff.

At this point I much more prefered image of my old 1080p TN. I am not kidding. I was on TN for 10 years and I don't want this IPS crap. Seriously. I need only resolution 1440p and G-Sync. IPS can go to hell. When I played TN, I had good image in bright games, good in dark games, good in webs, good in moves. While with IPS I have like very good bright image, HORRIBLE AWUFUL dark image, vert good web browsking image (like I need this...), HORRIBLE movie image (you know how many dark scenes are in movies...).

Those IPS AUO suck. I am going for TN and/or VA. Fast IPS panels are waste of money.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ryzone, PLEASE tell me that glow on the edges is from the camera.... :


No man just check out the official acer forum on the X34 LINK


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> For 900 euro they can go die, If I ever hear any CEO from Asus or Acer die, have an accident or anything I will stepdance for a damn week!


Bit harsh.

They are just interested in $ and probably don't even care for the market they work in


----------



## Benny89

Playing dark scenes on this IPS is just pathethic, really.

here is my third PG in all his glory! :



Can you even..... 30 Brightness.

like 1/3rd of my whole screen is covered in glow/bleed light. Any details of content are just lost in glorious glow.


----------



## Dawidowski

Update:

UPS got wrong adress from ASUS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Bit harsh.
> 
> They are just interested in $ and probably don't even care for the market they work in


Exaclty, money. The thing that doesnt make the world go around properly at all.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Playing dark scenes on this IPS is just pathethic, really.
> 
> here is my third PG in all his glory! :
> 
> 
> 
> Can you even..... 30 Brightness.
> 
> like 1/3rd of my whole screen is covered in glow/bleed light. Any details of content are just lost in glorious glow.


damn. that's looks horrible man. did u check the bezels if they were loose? can u push it and does it fix the bleeding?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> damn. that's looks horrible man. did u check the bezels if they were loose? can u push it and does it fix the bleeding?


In some places yes- but there is no way to permanent fix it without dismounting panel. I tried with my previous two PGs. When you push in some places bleed goes smaller and in some bigger. But nothing helps permanently.

It just how bad those panels are assembled. Quality is just total trash. I am not even mad anymore after 3 of them. This thing is worth MAXIMUM 400 euro.

850? That is just laughtable!


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems you got a good one. I'm afraid that even if you buy October model there is no guarantee you will get any better than September. As for that uniformity, it's only darker or has it also a yellow tint? Because I think every 144Hz IPS panels are darker at top, even my XB270HU but yellow tint is unacceptable.
> I don't know, there is some bleed at the top right corner and also I still can see a yellowish glow at right.... Also what about uniformity? Yellow tint at top ? So I would not judge yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's truth it looks better than all we have seen here.
> That's true, he could put a pure black background and shoot if from center so we can see clearly what it is like. Because any background will ease bleeding a bit.


there is one noticable bleed in the top right. yellowish. the bottom is IPS glow. looks yellow in the video but not in person.

x3sphere's unit is surely a winner.


----------



## Wintersun666

So do you guys think is worth getting this monitor atm ?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> In some places yes- but there is no way to permanent fix it without dismounting panel. I tried with my previous two PGs. When you push in some places bleed goes smaller and in some bigger. But nothing helps permanently.
> 
> It just how bad those panels are assembled. Quality is just total trash. I am not even mad anymore after 3 of them. This thing is worth MAXIMUM 400 euro.
> 
> 850? That is just laughtable!


i think it's the bezel design that ruins this monitor. it's so thin but they don't put quality stuff to make it rigid and hold it in place properly. pretty much all units that had bleed also have loose bezels.

might be from shipping too. i know how those frigging shipping guys handle packages.no matter how expensive it may be.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> So do you guys think is worth getting this monitor atm ?


it's worth it if your coming from a TN 60hz monitor. which what i had before that's why i bought one as soon it was available.

you have to be lucky to get one without dead pixels and acceptable bleed. there's only 1 guy i saw that has no bleed in his monitor. pretty rare. geez


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Honestly, you're going to be disappointed if you go the korean "knock-off" route. They sound like great options till you start really learning about the quirks of each of them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what to do tbh
Click to expand...

At this point? I'd wait for the FS2735, which is a month away from releasing. It doesn't have G-sync, but the korean monitors don't, either. If Eizo fails to impress, we'll have to start considering something else entirely, i guess.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> So do you guys think is worth getting this monitor atm ?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's worth it if your coming from a TN 60hz monitor. which what i had before that's why i bought one as soon it was available.
> 
> you have to be lucky to get one without dead pixels and acceptable bleed. there's only 1 guy i saw that has no bleed in his monitor. pretty rare. geez


I am coming from 10 years of 1080p TN 60Hz and I say it is not worthy if *you are just playing games*, you love immersion and you play all kind of games, not only FPS.

When I played my 1080p TN I was just playing and forget about everything. Nothing was distracting.

However bleeding and glow on this crap prevents you from playing game. It is distracting as hell.

If you play only FPS games- sure, try your luck. But if you play all kind of games like me- this is trash monitor for it.

I am going back to TN G-Sync until VA G-Sync 1440p monitors are released.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No.
> I am coming from 10 years of 1080p TN 60Hz and I say it is not worthy if *you are just playing games*, you love immersion and you play all kind of games, not only FPS.
> 
> When I played my 1080p TN I was just playing and forget about everything. Nothing was distracting.
> 
> However bleeding and glow on this crap prevents you from playing game. It is distracting as hell.
> 
> If you play only FPS games- sure, try your luck. But if you play all kind of games like me- this is trash monitor for it.
> 
> I am going back to TN G-Sync until VA G-Sync 1440p monitors are released.


Doesn't VA have that black crush that everyone talks about?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No.
> I am coming from 10 years of 1080p TN 60Hz and I say it is not worthy if *you are just playing games*, you love immersion and you play all kind of games, not only FPS.
> 
> When I played my 1080p TN I was just playing and forget about everything. Nothing was distracting.
> 
> However bleeding and glow on this crap prevents you from playing game. It is distracting as hell.
> 
> If you play only FPS games- sure, try your luck. But if you play all kind of games like me- this is trash monitor for it.
> 
> I am going back to TN G-Sync until VA G-Sync 1440p monitors are released.


i guess it's not a big deal to me since i mostly play CS:GO, dota 2, and some triple a games when they get release. to each his own.

but seriously if asus can't get their **** right. they shouldn't be charging $800 for this monitor in the first place. either lower the price or get a better QC team.


----------



## Ryzone

I wonder if Asus even reads these forums.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I wonder if Asus even reads these forums.


Really hope they don't, and if they did, they are probably too ashamed to even mention/say anything about it. Their forums are silent as well.

I will consider buying a Dell U2715H, 60Hz IPS 1440p, my U2414Hs are awesome, I will miss 144Hz and IPS? yes But I can't stand the quality of this monitor right now.

Other option is going TN, and I don't like that option at all


----------



## xg4m3

After so many pages of complaints here and on other forums i'm ordering LG 24GM77-B for competitive gaming and around next month some IPS from LG or Samsung (maybe Dell?). To hell with 900€ 1440p 144Hz G-Sync monitors which have worse QC than most of 100€ worth monitors.


----------



## enkur

Well Newegg processed my RMA for a full refund... no restocking fee and they even paid for shipping back. I am going to wait out on some new monitors or atleast have the QA/QC level up before ordering anything. I think the first batch of anything these days cant be trusted... companies are dropping the ball on QA


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Well Newegg processed my RMA for a full refund... no restocking fee and they even paid for shipping back. I am going to wait out on some new monitors or atleast have the QA/QC level up before ordering anything. I think the first batch of anything these days cant be trusted... companies are dropping the ball on QA


Do you have Newegg Premier?


----------



## enkur

No I dont have Newegg premier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Do you have Newegg Premier?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Doesn't VA have that black crush that everyone talks about?


Yes, but there is no VA 1440p, 144Hz G-Sync. So I have to get TN and hope that in future I will see VA version of this combo. IPS right now is trash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> After so many pages of complaints here and on other forums i'm ordering LG 24GM77-B for competitive gaming and around next month some IPS from LG or Samsung (maybe Dell?). To hell with 900€ 1440p 144Hz G-Sync monitors which have worse QC than most of 100€ worth monitors.


Wise decision.


----------



## Dawidowski

Im thinking of keep my 3 Dell U2412M and just ******* competetive fps gaming...

I rather wait then buy anything TN vise or VA or IPS atm. Its like playing with lottery all the time :/


----------



## Xeby

Does anyone know of a good alternative 60hz 1440p IPS monitor? I care more about not having bleed issues than having higher than 60hz. This monitor just seems to have too many QC issues for me to chance the lottery with this monitor. I would be fine with a 60hz 1440p IPS monitor but I don't want one with bleed issues.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> OK thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what to do tbh


I'm in the same boat, I am leaning towards the new Dell 1440p 144hz gsync that just launched, its TN, but apparently its not like past tn's, there is no uniformity shift when viewing websites, etc... tft review praised it... Dell has legendary quality control and service... seriously considering it... if it wasnt for Amazon charging tax I would jump on it... its not on Jet.com... only place i can buy that doesnt charge tax these days, heh


----------



## enkur

The Dell will be on sale on Black Friday for $629 so I might jump on it at that time (I have a friend who works for Dell and he can get me some good discount).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I am leaning towards the new Dell 1440p 144hz gsync that just launched, its TN, but apparently its not like past tn's, there is no uniformity shift when viewing websites, etc... tft review praised it... Dell has legendary quality control and service... seriously considering it... if it wasnt for Amazon charging tax I would jump on it... its not on Jet.com... only place i can buy that doesnt charge tax these days, heh


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I am leaning towards the new Dell 1440p 144hz gsync that just launched, its TN, but apparently its not like past tn's, there is no uniformity shift when viewing websites, etc... tft review praised it... Dell has legendary quality control and service... seriously considering it... if it wasnt for Amazon charging tax I would jump on it... its not on Jet.com... only place i can buy that doesnt charge tax these days, heh


i disagree with legendary QC man, i bought a newly released alienware m14x from them 2 years ago. had to return because of dead pixels,2nd one had bright pixel, 3rd another dead pixel. so i gave up and just asked for a refund.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good alternative 60hz 1440p IPS monitor? I care more about not having bleed issues than having higher than 60hz. This monitor just seems to have too many QC issues for me to chance the lottery with this monitor. I would be fine with a 60hz 1440p IPS monitor but I don't want one with bleed issues.


I'm in the same boat, the Dell U2715H looks like a good option, have a couple of friends with them and they are happy. I'm also considerating a TN panel with 8bit :/


----------



## Ryzone

The only downside to the Dell U2715H is that it's 8ms response time in normal mode and in fast mode its 6ms. Also its 60hz, but we all know that.


----------



## madknight

Can i have a honest opinion on someone who isnt a IPS-only lover?

I Play Fps(Css,Csgo,Bf,Cod,Ect..) / MMorpgs (WoW) / LoL , Dying light , basically kinda every kind of game, but i hate dark gamers (Amnesia,ect..)..

Should i get a pg278q OR a pg279q. Is there really a big difference? What you get from the 78 to 79 is slightly better colors and some yellow glow?

I dont get this IPS hype..

PS: I will only play games, right in front of the screen. IDC about viewing angles.

anyways if someone can tell me which one i should get, with a really good reason i would really appreciate, thank you


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> The only downside to the Dell U2715H is that it's 8ms response time in normal mode and in fast mode its 6ms. Also its 60hz, but we all know that.


6ms seems pretty on par with a lot of IPS monitors, unless there are other downsides to using "fast"mode which has this


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> 6ms seems pretty on par with a lot of IPS monitors, unless there are other downsides to using "fast"mode which has this


Yeah I'm not sure how the fast mode responds on this dell. Pretty much all fast modes make the image blurry and have overshoot and ghosting.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Can i have a honest opinion on someone who isnt a IPS-only lover?
> 
> I Play Fps(Css,Csgo,Bf,Cod,Ect..) / MMorpgs (WoW) / LoL , Dying light , basically kinda every kind of game, but i hate dark gamers (Amnesia,ect..)..
> 
> Should i get a pg278q OR a pg279q. Is there really a big difference? What you get from the 78 to 79 is slightly better colors and some yellow glow?
> 
> I dont get this IPS hype..
> 
> PS: I will only play games, right in front of the screen. IDC about viewing angles.
> 
> anyways if someone can tell me which one i should get, with a really good reason i would really appreciate, thank you


if you can get a good deal with the TN Swift just get that one.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> if you can get a good deal with the TN Swift just get that one.


What is a good deal for you? I see on newegg it is 849.99$ CAD (637.99$ USD).

Should i wait for it to go even lower?


----------



## Dryst

are you also in canada? if you're in ontario there's someone selling his for $700 CAD i think.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> are you also in canada? if you're in ontario there's someone selling his for $700 CAD i think.


I am from quebec


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Can i have a honest opinion on someone who isnt a IPS-only lover?
> 
> I Play Fps(Css,Csgo,Bf,Cod,Ect..) / MMorpgs (WoW) / LoL , Dying light , basically kinda every kind of game, but i hate dark gamers (Amnesia,ect..)..
> 
> Should i get a pg278q OR a pg279q. Is there really a big difference? What you get from the 78 to 79 is slightly better colors and some yellow glow?
> 
> I dont get this IPS hype..
> 
> PS: I will only play games, right in front of the screen. IDC about viewing angles.
> 
> anyways if someone can tell me which one i should get, with a really good reason i would really appreciate, thank you


It is not that simple. For example you said you play MMOs. MMO has plenty of dark content like dungeons, nights, dark forests etc. Dying Light has Day/Night cycle and night are really dark (unless you bump gamma but whats the point?). In RPGs like Witcher 3, bah even F4 you have dark scenes, dark houses, dungeons, tunnels, in Metro: Last Light, in Dark Souls, Dead Space. You have now night in every game. There is almost always some dark content in triple A games.

And that is the reason, why myself, who play all kind of PC games- do not want to have 1/3rd screen covered in glow and bleed.

Of course, TN has worse colors and suffer from pixel invertion but at least when I play in dark content THERE IS NO DAM GLOW. And having bleed in TN is MUCH less chance than in those IPS.

I am not IPS-lover, but I was hyped. Now I am kind of IPS-hater but only those AUO panels. I have Eizo, Dell and LG IPS 60Hz screen in my house and they are flawless with zero bleeding and minimal glow.

I would say- grab 8-bit TN and if you will be happy playing it and have no problems- why try to get to AUO IPS and risk much more problems?

But that is my personal opinion after three PGs.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I am from quebec


check kijiji, might have some posted there.


----------



## Nicholars

The response times on the Dell 2715 are decent for 60hz, the PG279Q is only slightly faster at 60hz.


----------



## enkur

what 8-bit TN panel would you recommend that also has high refresh rate in 27"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is not that simple. For example you said you play MMOs. MMO has plenty of dark content like dungeons, nights, dark forests etc. Dying Light has Day/Night cycle and night are really dark (unless you bump gamma but whats the point?). In RPGs like Witcher 3, bah even F4 you have dark scenes, dark houses, dungeons, tunnels, in Metro: Last Light, in Dark Souls, Dead Space. You have now night in every game. There is almost always some dark content in triple A games.
> 
> And that is the reason, why myself, who play all kind of PC games- do not want to have 1/3rd screen covered in glow and bleed.
> 
> Of course, TN has worse colors and suffer from pixel invertion but at least when I play in dark content THERE IS NO DAM GLOW. And having bleed in TN is MUCH less chance than in those IPS.
> 
> I am not IPS-lover, but I was hyped. Now I am kind of IPS-hater but only those AUO panels. I have Eizo, Dell and LG IPS 60Hz screen in my house and they are flawless with zero bleeding and minimal glow.
> 
> I would say- grab 8-bit TN and if you will be happy playing it and have no problems- why try to get to AUO IPS and risk much more problems?
> 
> But that is my personal opinion after three PGs.


----------



## Ryzone

So Paul from newegg got an Acer X34 too. You can see in his latest video


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Can i have a honest opinion on someone who isnt a IPS-only lover?
> 
> I Play Fps(Css,Csgo,Bf,Cod,Ect..) / MMorpgs (WoW) / LoL , Dying light , basically kinda every kind of game, but i hate dark gamers (Amnesia,ect..)..
> 
> Should i get a pg278q OR a pg279q. Is there really a big difference? What you get from the 78 to 79 is slightly better colors and some yellow glow?
> 
> I dont get this IPS hype..
> 
> PS: I will only play games, right in front of the screen. IDC about viewing angles.
> 
> anyways if someone can tell me which one i should get, with a really good reason i would really appreciate, thank you


I like TN panels. Ive had the ASUS 1080p 144hz, this one -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313

Ive been looking to go up to 1440 but there is such a huge price difference going up to 1440p (with the 144hz) that its ridiculous.

My monitor has been great for gaming. I play some of the same games as you. When I bought this monitor I think it was a little over $300. My previous ASUS monitor was half that price. So it was a big % upgrade for me. It has all the bells and whistles. If you want an on-screen crosshair it has that function too. Some people say putting a dot on the center of their monitor allows for them to be very fast while being accurate. This also has timers. So if you need to wrap up your gaming in an hour you can set the timer and it will alert you with an on-screen display. Ive never had an IPS panel. Two of the designers in my office need them for color fidelity. I dont. Im playing games. Btw, 144hz playing CS:GO is a whole new experience

Only thing the monitor needs a custom color profile because the stock settings kind of stink. Trust me, you'll pull it out of the box, plug it in, and be disappointed. But once you apply the custom profile (and I can give you the file) its spot on!

NOTE: I dont care about viewing angles either. I play right in front of the monitor like you. But the viewing angles are nice on this monitor as well


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is not that simple. For example you said you play MMOs. MMO has plenty of dark content like dungeons, nights, dark forests etc. Dying Light has Day/Night cycle and night are really dark (unless you bump gamma but whats the point?). In RPGs like Witcher 3, bah even F4 you have dark scenes, dark houses, dungeons, tunnels, in Metro: Last Light, in Dark Souls, Dead Space. You have now night in every game. There is almost always some dark content in triple A games.
> 
> And that is the reason, why myself, who play all kind of PC games- do not want to have 1/3rd screen covered in glow and bleed.
> 
> Of course, TN has worse colors and suffer from pixel invertion but at least when I play in dark content THERE IS NO DAM GLOW. And having bleed in TN is MUCH less chance than in those IPS.
> 
> I am not IPS-lover, but I was hyped. Now I am kind of IPS-hater but only those AUO panels. I have Eizo, Dell and LG IPS 60Hz screen in my house and they are flawless with zero bleeding and minimal glow.
> 
> I would say- grab 8-bit TN and if you will be happy playing it and have no problems- why try to get to AUO IPS and risk much more problems?
> 
> But that is my personal opinion after three PGs.


So basically for competitive gaming = tn panel is good

For picture/video editing = ips is good

Whats the point of doing putting a ips panel on a gaming monitor..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I like TN panels. Ive had the ASUS 1080p 144hz, this one -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313
> 
> Ive been looking to go up to 1440 but there is such a huge price difference going up to 1440p (with the 144hz) that its ridiculous.
> 
> My monitor has been great for gaming. I play some of the same games as you. When I bought this monitor I think it was a little over $300. My previous ASUS monitor was half that price. So it was a big % upgrade for me. It has all the bells and whistles. If you want an on-screen crosshair it has that function too. Some people say putting a dot on the center of their monitor allows for them to be very fast while being accurate. This also has timers. So if you need to wrap up your gaming in an hour you can set the timer and it will alert you with an on-screen display. Ive never had an IPS panel. Two of the designers in my office need them for color fidelity. I dont. Im playing games. Btw, 144hz playing CS:GO is a whole new experience
> 
> Only thing the monitor needs a custom color profile because the stock settings kind of stink. Trust me, you'll pull it out of the box, plug it in, and be disappointed. But once you apply the custom profile (and I can give you the file) its spot on!
> 
> NOTE: I dont care about viewing angles either. I play right in front of the monitor like you. But the viewing angles are nice on this monitor as well


thank you ,i will go with the PG278Q as soon as i find a good deal







!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Can i have a honest opinion on someone who isnt a IPS-only lover?
> 
> I Play Fps(Css,Csgo,Bf,Cod,Ect..) / MMorpgs (WoW) / LoL , Dying light , basically kinda every kind of game, but i hate dark gamers (Amnesia,ect..)..
> 
> Should i get a pg278q OR a pg279q. Is there really a big difference? What you get from the 78 to 79 is slightly better colors and some yellow glow?
> 
> I dont get this IPS hype..
> 
> PS: I will only play games, right in front of the screen. IDC about viewing angles.
> 
> anyways if someone can tell me which one i should get, with a really good reason i would really appreciate, thank you


Honestly 8 bit TN panels like the new Dell gsync are fine for gaming, however, be aware when web browsing etc, you may notice a yellow tint to half the screen, as the viewing angles even head on for most tn panels will be a little off, you won't notice it in game tho.


----------



## Darylrese

Yes, my Dell S2176DG had a 'yellow' tint on whites but the bigger issue with the 1440p, 144hz panels is they are made by AU Optronics which means horrendous QC. Just like the PG279Q.

I experienced vertical lines on my DELL S2176DG and it had to go back in the end.


----------



## enkur

That is disappointing... I was waiting to get this for Black Friday as its going to be on sale







... will have to hold out for a while for a decent monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yes, my Dell S2176DG had a 'yellow' tint on whites but the bigger issue with the 1440p, 144hz panels is they are made by AU Optronics which means horrendous QC. Just like the PG279Q.
> 
> I experienced vertical lines on my DELL S2176DG and it had to go back in the end.


----------



## madknight

I just talked with live chat on shopbrc or whatever.. this is what i got..... (Asus PG279Q) I wanted some more informations... Im not sure what to say or do..


----------



## enkur

Thats too damned funny... the tech has wrong information... it just came out .. cant be discontinued already LOL

update: its not listed on newegg anymore... hmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I just talked with live chat on shopbrc or whatever.. this is what i got..... (Asus PG279Q) I wanted some more informations... Im not sure what to say or do..


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I just talked with live chat on shopbrc or whatever.. this is what i got..... (Asus PG279Q) I wanted some more informations... Im not sure what to say or do..


I think he read that as the PG278Q, asus has stopped making that one I think.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> update: its not listed on newegg anymore... hmmm


Just put this in the search bar on newegg *N82E16824236660*


----------



## madknight

I made it clear that i was talking about the pg279q and not the pg278q :/.. i dont know whats going on. But on facebook also.. this...



So why would asus say that if the monitor would be discountinued


----------



## caenlen

lmao... well mine gets here tomorrow, maybe I won't refuse at delivery, made it is one of the golden ticket one with only silver glow in corners, and if they did discontinue it, I can ebay it as willy wonka golden ticket monitor on a 10 day auction and let the frenzy bids commence, but nah most likely i will have to send it back for a refund... and honestly not having ULMB is kind of a dealbreaker for me... if you have never experienced ULMB guys its pretty damn amazing. I actually prefer it over gsync most of the time, except for games like witcher 3.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I made it clear that i was talking about the pg279q and not the pg278q :/.. i dont know whats going on. But on facebook also.. this...
> 
> 
> 
> So why would asus say that if the monitor would be discountinued


Because it isn't discontinued.

PG278Q: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-405-_-Product

PG279Q: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660-_-Product


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> 6ms seems pretty on par with a lot of IPS monitors, unless there are other downsides to using "fast"mode which has this


TFTCentral measured response times:
PG279Q : 5ms
U2715H : 10ms (or 8.7 with overshoot)

But... at 60Hz, 10ms might be fine.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I just talked with live chat on shopbrc or whatever.. this is what i got..... (Asus PG279Q) I wanted some more informations... Im not sure what to say or do.


I am not sure what would lead anyone to think the guy at the other end of this conversation is in a position to know ANYTHING. In my experience when it comes to matters pertaining to anything other than company policy and helping with returns, or buying something they already stock, these online chat folk are utterly useless. Obviously this monitor has not been discontinued after a month. Although given the quality of the panel they are putting in to it, it probably should be!!


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I made it clear that i was talking about the pg279q and not the pg278q :/.. i dont know whats going on. But on facebook also.. this...
> 
> 
> 
> So why would asus say that if the monitor would be discountinued


That Facebook response seems like a load of BS. Amazon still hasn't even received any stock that I am aware of, so the "overwhelming demand" that they are referencing was apparently just a small amount of stock that Newegg sold through in a couple hours or less.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> So basically for competitive gaming = tn panel is good
> 
> For picture/video editing = ips is good
> 
> Whats the point of doing putting a ips panel on a gaming monitor..
> thank you ,i will go with the PG278Q as soon as i find a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Youre welcome! I would say I would sell you mine but you'd have to fight me to the death for it. Its going to take a lot to get this monitor off my desk. Of course, if the new Fury X's really do the Virtual Super Resolution well and can mimic a higher resolution, I dont think I'll ever get a new monitor. What size monitor do you have right now?


----------



## Sem

opinions


----------



## Falkentyne

Anyone got the Michael Jackson Thriller gif? I needs me some popcorn......


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> opinions


Return it. Mine was worse than that, but youre paying $800. The right corner orange glow warrants an automatic return imo.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Anyone got the Michael Jackson Thriller gif? I needs me some popcorn......


----------



## Dryst

here i was expecting no more issues in my unit. but sadly i saw a dust behind the ag coating. i would've tolerated the bleed but not dust or dead pixel. just no.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Return it. Mine was worse than that, but youre paying $800. The right corner orange glow warrants an automatic return imo.


infact im in the UK this cost me £730 or 1109.16 USD

and tbh theres a bright spot in the bottom left that annoys me more than that corner

its a shame as i had this side by side with my TN Swift and its so much nicer in windows and viewing webpages

till things get dark


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Youre welcome! I would say I would sell you mine but you'd have to fight me to the death for it. Its going to take a lot to get this monitor off my desk. Of course, if the new Fury X's really do the Virtual Super Resolution well and can mimic a higher resolution, I dont think I'll ever get a new monitor. What size monitor do you have right now?


God i still hesitate so much... I mean im only going to play games, but id like to have great graphics too.. Should i try to get a pg279q first and see how it goes


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hehe, my THIRD PG279Q came. Guess what? Yeah, yellow glow again.....
> 
> Not only that but September 2015 unit so I am not supprised that I have yellow glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking- I will wait till night to show you guys, but guess what? No need- you can see it right here: Top right corner. Do you see how silverish are other corners and how yellow is top right. Yeah..... Glow is of course exagerated by sun light from behind me but you can see glow color just well.
> 
> Brigthness: 26, TFT calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thats it. I think I will quit from ASUS lottery. They get my middle finger. I will keep this for a week and then get refund and wait for Acer. I don't know if I want to get another replacement. ASUS so far is one big pile of you know what in terms of Quality of they product. I don't care if AUO make panels like that, it is ASUS who put it on market.


Man, sorry to hear that







To be honest, I've expected it a bit. What is strange you got a September model but as Nicholars stated it seems it does not matter which month you have. What you have posted is really bad.

I also gave up on this panel, at least for now. I've bought a new benq as a backup for 150e and it's even better than this







It's VA though perfect blacks, it has great uniformity, no bleeding, no orange glow, just pure back. Dark games are pleasure to play. No yellow tint. And what's the best I was able to overcklock it to 87Hz







Unbelievable. So the only drawback it's not 1440p but I don't care. Games look great so I will keep it for some time until a real great and fast panel is out. I don't have time and power to waste my time with this crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ebay mate. They come from Korea.
> 
> Only problems is styling isnt that nice, also they only have single DVI input and nothing else.
> 
> VERY cheap though and heard real success stories with the QNix 2710


This is too risky tbh. Ic you buy then you have no warranty. These panels are pretty ugly and on some I saw really bad blb. An personaly, I would't buy 1440p monitor on single GPU without G-Sync. It's really a bad idea... I can feel your flustration guys but be aware with this.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Youre welcome! I would say I would sell you mine but you'd have to fight me to the death for it. Its going to take a lot to get this monitor off my desk. Of course, if the new Fury X's really do the Virtual Super Resolution well and can mimic a higher resolution, I dont think I'll ever get a new monitor. What size monitor do you have right now?


You're just like me.
You'd have to fight me to get my Benq XL2720Z off my desk!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I RMAed my monitor. Gonna send it back tomorrow or day after. This time for refund.
> 
> I will try Asus and Dell TN. I am just tired of bleeding/glowing problems of IPS. I jumped into IPS hype train and now I am getting out. Maybe in future....
> 
> I just wanna play comfortable in dark games in dark room. To the hell with IPS.
> 
> I will let you know how it went for me. Till then- best of luck for you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will try my luck with 8-bit TN. If I can get no bleeding one I don't really care about pixel ivertion or colors. Glow and bleeding drives me CRAZY.
> 
> If that won't do then I don't know what I will do.
> 
> How is Acer X34 in terms of bleeding?


Benny if you only want to play games then buy TN Swift or dell. But if you want to use it also for something else then don't do it...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Doesn't VA have that black crush that everyone talks about?


Haven't noticed anything like this but the great black. Ok it's not an OLED but much better than any ips an tn tohether. This was problem of older VA panels but modern amva+ are much better in this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I am leaning towards the new Dell 1440p 144hz gsync that just launched, its TN, but apparently its not like past tn's, there is no uniformity shift when viewing websites, etc... tft review praised it... Dell has legendary quality control and service... seriously considering it... if it wasnt for Amazon charging tax I would jump on it... its not on Jet.com... only place i can buy that doesnt charge tax these days, heh


The Dell is same as swift with all its issues. Look at the pictures of some owners. Sides yellow and gamashift as well... TYpical TN presentation. These can't be avoided especially with +27" panels.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Haven't noticed anything like this but the great black. Ok it's not an OLED but much better than any ips an tn tohether. This was problem of older VA panels but modern amva+ are much better in this.
> The Dell is same as swift with all its issues. Look at the pictures of some owners. Sides yellow and gamashift as well... TYpical TN presentation. These can't be avoided especially with +27" panels.


Well I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> infact im in the UK this cost me £730 or 1109.16 USD
> 
> and tbh theres a bright spot in the bottom left that annoys me more than that corner
> 
> its a shame as i had this side by side with my TN Swift and its so much nicer in windows and viewing webpages
> 
> till things get dark


Yep, but explain this to all those people who are desperate from these ips panels.... I can understand their flustration but I would never buy TN panel once I had IPS or VA. IPS is better in all aspects and tn can't beat it at all.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> God i still hesitate so much... I mean im only going to play games, but id like to have great graphics too.. Should i try to get a pg279q first and see how it goes


If you will try IPS first, you wouldn't want to go back to TN ever again


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If you will try IPS first, you wouldn't want to go back to TN ever again


whys that


----------



## unSatisfied

The colors of an IPS panel look superior in every way, and there's no gama shift. On my laptop, really bright reds look orange because of the TN panel, where on my desktop IPS monitor, it looks like a very vibrant red. Everytime I go to use my laptop, I can instantly tell it's a TN due to the horrible "washed out" colors.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> The colors of an IPS panel look superior in every way, and there's no gama shift. On my laptop, really bright reds look orange because of the TN panel, where on my desktop IPS monitor, it looks like a very vibrant red. Everytime I go to use my laptop, I can instantly tell it's a TN due to the horrible "washed out" colors.


Thats great if you watch movies and play games that doesnt require fast refresh rate.. Im mostly playing csgo,league,ect.. Thats why im thinking about getting the pg278q instead







.. im still not sure.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Thats great if you watch movies and play games that doesnt require fast refresh rate.. Im mostly playing csgo,league,ect.. Thats why im thinking about getting the pg278q instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. im still not sure.


Either one should be fine unless it's a dud. The PG279Q is a ridiculously fast monitor already; negligible input lag, a response time bested only by the fastest TN panels. On that note, based on review results I wouldn't bother running it at 165 Hz.

A few forum members here have owned both the XB270HU and PG278Q at the same time, and they say the color quality difference is negligible (but that's assuming you're at a proper angle for the PG278Q).


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Either one should be fine unless it's a dud. The PG279Q is a ridiculously fast monitor already; negligible input lag, a response time bested only by the fastest TN panels. On that note, based on review results I wouldn't bother running it at 165 Hz.
> 
> A few forum members here have owned both the XB270HU and PG278Q at the same time, and they say the color quality difference is negligible (but that's assuming you're at a proper angle for the PG278Q).


I looked at a PG278Q at a local Best Buy, and the difference between that and my $130 1080p IPS monitor was most definitely not negligible. Colors looked way better on my $130 IPS monitor, and there was no gama shift.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Either one should be fine unless it's a dud. The PG279Q is a ridiculously fast monitor already; negligible input lag, a response time bested only by the fastest TN panels. On that note, based on review results I wouldn't bother running it at 165 Hz.
> 
> A few forum members here have owned both the XB270HU and PG278Q at the same time, and they say the color quality difference is negligible (but that's assuming you're at a proper angle for the PG278Q).


why not run it at 165hz? Did i miss something?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> why not run it at 165hz? Did i miss something?


Some have found it to be nothing more than a gimmick so you'd just be pushing the monitor harder running that overclocked refresh rate for nothing. I've never seen 165Hz in person so I can't say.


----------



## x3sphere

I can see a discernible difference between 144 Hz and 165 Hz. Not huge but it's there. There's definitely a noticeable reduction in motion blur when locked at 165.


----------



## Falkentyne

That's because the monitor is refreshing 165 times a second.
If you're getting 165 or higher fps, the persistence shown will be 1000 / 165 (milliseconds). (6.06 milliseconds)
However, if the pixels can't all change voltages and back in that time frame (overdrive increases voltage to the pixels to speed up transitions), you start running into problems with artifacts, gamma shift, color issues or other oddities.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If you will try IPS first, you wouldn't want to go back to TN ever again


I disagree







. After having this IPS PG I hooked up today my old 1080p TN just to see if I will be shocked in games and "I can't go back to TN" and well...web browsing and pictures are a lot worse, thats true, but I don't need super colors to post on overclock.net or check my gmail.

But in games- there is difference, but nothing I wouldn't sacrifice for no-bleeding and no-glowing. Playing Dark Souls was a blast again without corners glowing everywhere and me doing fitness to get rid of them.

I will try to get 8-bit TN and If I will get one without problems I will hold on it till VA 1440p G-Sync comes out. IPS are good but for pure gamer like me it has too many immersion-breaking flaws.

I will have two other 1080p IPS monitors around my 8-bit TN for web browsing and other stuff, so nothing to lose.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After having this IPS PG I hooked up today my old 1080p TN just to see if I will be shocked in games and "I can't go back to TN" and well...web browsing and pictures are a lot worse, thats true, but I don't need super colors to post on overclock.net or check my gmail.
> 
> But in games- there is difference, but nothing I wouldn't sacrifice for no-bleeding and no-glowing. Playing Dark Souls was a blast again without corners glowing everywhere and me doing fitness to get rid of them.
> 
> I will try to get 8-bit TN and If I will get one without problems I will hold on it till VA 1440p G-Sync comes out. IPS are good but for pure gamer like me it has too many immersion-breaking flaws.
> 
> I will have two other 1080p IPS monitors around my 8-bit TN for web browsing and other stuff, so nothing to lose.


Exactly, you should try playing The Evil Within DLC on hard mode where the entire screen is black.. apart from when you use the flashlight. The glow really annoys you then


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Either one should be fine unless it's a dud. The PG279Q is a ridiculously fast monitor already; negligible input lag, a response time bested only by the fastest TN panels. On that note, based on review results I wouldn't bother running it at 165 Hz.
> 
> A few forum members here have owned both the XB270HU and PG278Q at the same time, and they say the color quality difference is negligible (but that's assuming you're at a proper angle for the PG278Q).


Its not good even from ideal head on position. You can see gama shift instantly and sides of the screen is brighter with yellow tint. I have found it horrible. This IPS panel is so fast with very low blur so in my opinion it makes no sense to take tn instead of this ips. The worse you can have is the glow in corners and if you are not lucky enough uniformity issues but it is better in all other aspects..


----------



## Searchofsub

I just sold my Asus Rog swift along with my 980 and now on 980TI and a 60hz dell 1080P monitor and I cannot believe the difference in mouse smoothness from 144hz to 60hz. I have no clue how people are gaming at 4K on 60hz, my eyes have strain from looking at the screen for 10 minutes already on 60hz.

Now, I buy ASUS IPS


----------



## Searchofsub

That is if they ever decide to get this **** back in stock .. anyone know where its available in US?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Its not good even from ideal head on position. You can see gama shift instantly and sides of the screen is brighter with yellow tint. I have found it horrible. This IPS panel is so fast with very low blur so in my opinion it makes no sense to take tn instead of this ips. The worse you can have is the glow in corners and if you are not lucky enough uniformity issues but it is better in all other aspects..


But misiak, again, if you only play games on your monitor- gamma shifts and uniformity are invisible in games. I have never ever noticed it on 10 years on playing games.

While IPS in game you notice glow and bleed all the time.

At least that is my conclusion after playing on old TN and now on newest IPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Now, I buy ASUS IPS


Well, good luck. You will really really need it. Lottery starts now.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I looked at a PG278Q at a local Best Buy, and the difference between that and my $130 1080p IPS monitor was most definitely not negligible. Colors looked way better on my $130 IPS monitor, and there was no gama shift.


This. And I beliece it is even better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Some have found it to be nothing more than a gimmick so you'd just be pushing the monitor harder running that overclocked refresh rate for nothing. I've never seen 165Hz in person so I can't say.


Its not a gimnick, its really better. Any overclock ihas positive effect if it is without artefacring or frame skopping. I could clearly feel the difference at 165hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I can see a discernible difference between 144 Hz and 165 Hz. Not huge but it's there. There's definitely a noticeable reduction in motion blur when locked at 165.


This. I can tell the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After having this IPS PG I hooked up today my old 1080p TN just to see if I will be shocked in games and "I can't go back to TN" and well...web browsing and pictures are a lot worse, thats true, but I don't need super colors to post on overclock.net or check my gmail.
> 
> But in games- there is difference, but nothing I wouldn't sacrifice for no-bleeding and no-glowing. Playing Dark Souls was a blast again without corners glowing everywhere and me doing fitness to get rid of them.
> 
> I will try to get 8-bit TN and If I will get one without problems I will hold on it till VA 1440p G-Sync comes out. IPS are good but for pure gamer like me it has too many immersion-breaking flaws.
> 
> I will have two other 1080p IPS monitors around my 8-bit TN for web browsing and other stuff, so nothing to lose.


As I said, if you want only for games then TN is currently better for you as uniformity issues you will not see in games. But for work it is horrible.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Its not good even from ideal head on position. You can see gama shift instantly and sides of the screen is brighter with yellow tint. I have found it horrible. This IPS panel is so fast with very low blur so in my opinion it makes no sense to take tn instead of this ips. The worse you can have is the glow in corners and if you are not lucky enough uniformity issues but it is better in all other aspects..


If you're talking just regular desktop using then yes you're right you will have viewing angle problems if you try to sit in a good spot. But honestly in games if you sit a good distance and in a good position then you will never have viewing angle problems with a TN panel. The colors on the new TN panels are good enough for gaming and probably everything else unless you are a photographer.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But misiak, again, if you only play games on your monitor- gamma shifts and uniformity are invisible in games. I have never ever noticed it on 10 years on playing games.
> 
> While IPS in game you notice glow and bleed all the time.
> 
> At least that is my conclusion after playing on old TN and now on newest IPS.
> Well, good luck. You will really really need it. Lottery starts now.


Yes, as i said many times... For pure gaming its not a problem but for work its not good.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, as i said many times... For pure gaming its not a problem but for work its not good.


Well what kind of "work" are we talking about? I can only think of people who do very color sensitive work like with photos to need this kind of perfect color consistency across the whole screen. For anyone else who doesn't do that kind of thing then they have no real need for IPS.


----------



## Searchofsub

For me it's lot difference. In games i get reactions ranging from something being wrong with your GPU and antialiasing options on NVcP on a IPS vs. It's the monitors fault on a TN. it's world of difference psychologically lol









especially when you pay $700.00 such as rog swift, came to realize it's not worth it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> For me it's lot difference. In games i get reactions ranging from something being wrong with your GPU and antialiasing options on NVcP on a IPS vs. It's the monitors fault on a TN. it's world of difference psychologically lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when you pay $700.00 such as rog swift, came to realize it's not worth it.


When you pay 850 for PG279Q you realize that is even LESS worth it than 700 for TN Swift. Belive me, I had 3 of them and returned them all. IPS PG panel quality is so trash that I would not keep it even for 500 euros.

Hell, even if someone give it me for free I would sell it next day. No way I can play on this. This thing is crap for all-genre gaming. Good only for 100% FPS gaming. But again for that spending 850 euros is too much for me to imagine.

I have no idea what you mean by "it's the monitors fault on a TN". IPS will have a lot of its faults two- glowing at angles, extensive corners glow in dark content, a lot of BLB spots around edges. I don't know why you think IPS does not have its own issues.

There is no perfect panels. TN- pixel invertions, colors. IPS- glows, BLB, horrible dark content. VA- slowest of all. It is just a matter of what you are willing to sacrifice for what. Until OLED comes out- nothing will be perfect.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After having this IPS PG I hooked up today my old 1080p TN just to see if I will be shocked in games and "I can't go back to TN" and well...web browsing and pictures are a lot worse, thats true, but I don't need super colors to post on overclock.net or check my gmail.
> 
> But in games- there is difference, but nothing I wouldn't sacrifice for no-bleeding and no-glowing. Playing Dark Souls was a blast again without corners glowing everywhere and me doing fitness to get rid of them.
> 
> I will try to get 8-bit TN and If I will get one without problems I will hold on it till VA 1440p G-Sync comes out. IPS are good but for pure gamer like me it has too many immersion-breaking flaws.


The problem is these newer IPS panels are basically junk for the most part. They shouldn't have obtrusive glow to the point it ruins your gaming experience with dark games. I've had several IPS monitors and have never found dark games to be unplayable, they just weren't fast panels with G-Sync of course (unfortunately). 1440p VA may solve the issue, if such a panel is released, but so would a QUALITY 1440p IPS G-Sync one, which we just don't have yet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well what kind of "work" are we talking about? I can only think of people who do very color sensitive work like with photos to need this kind of perfect color consistency across the whole screen. For anyone else who doesn't do that kind of thing then they have no real need for IPS.


Plenty of people work with photos, and there's also anyone who works in graphics, web design etc. It's important to have accurate colours for any such work. You don't need to be making a living from it for it to be beneficial either... I don't know why anyone would WANT yellow-ish whites or washed out colours by choice. As I mentioned above, it's only in absence of a QUALITY high speed variable sync IPS panel that TN is even being discussed. If we had such a product, TN would be utterly pointless and NO ONE would want it. Even VA would be preferable. We're simply in a situation where if you want a 144Hz 1440p G-Sync monitor for gaming, TN is really your only option given the issues with these current IPS panels.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The problem is these newer IPS panels are basically junk for the most part. They shouldn't have obtrusive glow to the point it ruins your gaming experience with dark games. I've had several IPS monitors and have never found dark games to be unplayable, they just weren't fast panels with G-Sync of course (unfortunately). 1440p VA may solve the issue, if such a panel is released, but so would a QUALITY 1440p IPS G-Sync one, which we just don't have yet!
> Plenty of people work with photos, and there's also anyone who works in graphics, web design etc. It's important to have accurate colours for any such work. You don't need to be making a living from it for it to be beneficial either... I don't know why anyone would WANT yellow-ish whites or washed out colours by choice. As I mentioned above, it's only in absence of a QUALITY high speed variable sync IPS panel that TN is even being discussed. If we had such a product, TN would be utterly pointless and NO ONE would want it. Even VA would be preferable. We're simply in a situation where if you want a 144Hz 1440p G-Sync monitor for gaming, TN is really your only option given the issues with these current IPS panels.


Yup, that is right. But now that Asus and Acer just released their IPS panels I don't expect to see quality IPS with simillar combo in like 2 years. Asus and Acer won't need another 27" 1440 IPS and Samsung and LG do not even start working on fast gaming panels. They prefer TV market- which is understandable.

So I hope that next ones will be VA panels. Acer is about to release its Predator 200Hz VA panel 34". Only 1080p, but it is a good start.

I have 3 1080 IPS monitors and all are flaweless (LG panels) so I can see contrast- I mean if 850 euro IPS monitor has worse image quality and gaming experiance than 250 euro IPS then something is really really wrong.

At least 700 euro TN Swift has indeed better image quality than 250 euro TN monitors. Should be the same with IPS ones. But it is not......


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yup, that is right. But now that Asus and Acer just released their IPS panels I don't expect to see quality IPS with simillar combo in like 2 years. Asus and Acer won't need another 27" 1440 IPS and Samsung and LG do not even start working on fast gaming panels. They prefer TV market- which is understandable.
> 
> So I hope that next ones will be VA panels. Acer is about to release its Predator 200Hz VA panel 34". Only 1080p, but it is a good start.
> 
> I have 3 1080 IPS monitors and all are flaweless (LG panels) so I can see contrast- I mean if 850 euro IPS monitor has worse image quality and gaming experiance than 250 euro IPS then something is really really wrong.
> 
> At least 700 euro TN Swift has indeed better image quality than 250 euro TN monitors. Should be the same with IPS ones. But it is not......


Yup, I doubt we'll see any IPS panel that can deliver soon... they had their chance and they blew it! There is that Samsung VA 21:9 1440p panel rumour, so maybe something will come of that. I don't even care if that ends up being Freesync, I'd probably go for it if it's fault free. Outside of that, we'll be waiting for the next gen of DP 1.3 monitors before we see anything else really worth considering or even remotely worth the money that these so-called premium monitors are going for. 1080p is dead to me... once you go 1440p it's near impossible to go back.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yup, I doubt we'll see any IPS panel that can deliver soon... they had their chance and they blew it! There is that Samsung VA 21:9 1440p panel rumour, so maybe something will come of that. I don't even care if that ends up being Freesync, I'd probably go for it if it's fault free. Outside of that, we'll be waiting for the next gen of DP 1.3 monitors before we see anything else really worth considering or even remotely worth the money that these so-called premium monitors are going for. 1080p is dead to me... once you go 1440p it's near impossible to go back.


It probably won't be G-Sync for 95% (Samsung one).

I agree with 1440p in gaming- once you see it, you can't go back to 1080p- NO WAY. But I still prefer 1080p as my second monitor for web browsing, but thats it.

So many months waiting and those IPS panels blew so much... Well at least SWIFT and Dell are no much cheaper than few months ago when I held back because of IPS screens. For whats left I will buy myself new keyboard or save for upcoming Asus Spatha mice.

tum, tum, tum. Always look at the bright side of life. Turum, turururum.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> When you pay 850 for PG279Q you realize that is even LESS worth it than 700 for TN Swift. Belive me, I had 3 of them and returned them all. IPS PG panel quality is so trash that I would not keep it even for 500 euros.
> 
> Hell, even if someone give it me for free I would sell it next day. No way I can play on this. This thing is crap for all-genre gaming. Good only for 100% FPS gaming. But again for that spending 850 euros is too much for me to imagine.
> 
> I have no idea what you mean by "it's the monitors fault on a TN". IPS will have a lot of its faults two- glowing at angles, extensive corners glow in dark content, a lot of BLB spots around edges. I don't know why you think IPS does not have its own issues.
> 
> There is no perfect panels. TN- pixel invertions, colors. IPS- glows, BLB, horrible dark content. VA- slowest of all. It is just a matter of what you are willing to sacrifice for what. Until OLED comes out- nothing will be perfect.


What I mean by that is when I play games on a TN like Rog swift vs. IPS like acer 270HU with IPS, when a picture dosent look very good, it's clearer for me to know that the makers of those games just didn't a do good job in textures, shadows etc. I am more clear in judging that this game dosent look very good because the games designer. But with TN, I'm kind of like is this the Monitors fault that the picture on this game looks damn sh***ty or is it the game. It confuses. Just can't have a piece of mind sort of speak. Even with websites, the washed out picture just kills it for me and always leave me feeling "there can be more". Which is a pretty crappy feeling when you spent much on a monitor.
I read more reviews from buyers and if people continue getting bad QC monitor, I might as well go x34 since I think 980TI is perfect for it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> . Even with websites, the washed out picture just kills it for me and always leave me feeling "there can be more". Which is a pretty crappy feeling when you spent much on a monitor.


Ow really? Tell me more about it. You know how crappy feeling is when you turn on your IPS monitor and each time there is any dark content, like any and you see like 5-8 bleeding spots, yellow glow on your corners and IPS glow in 7 cm trinagles in corners covering your screen when you try to play? It always leaves me feeling "There can be more". Pretty crappy feeling when you spent THAT much on a monitor. 850 euros for such trash.

Here is my last one. Witcher 3, brightness about 30:



Previous ones where pretty simillar craps in different ways. And on this picture you don't see it but there was about 7 bleeding spots around edges that you can clearly see when you look at it with eyes. Camera couldn't capture them probably because there is too much glow from corners.

So what you are talking about is difference between TN and *QUALITY IPS* (pretty much any decent IPS 1080-1440p 60Hz screen from Eizo, Dell, LG). Then you can expect minimal glow and no BLB. *But in case of this PG279Q and its panel from AUO- that is waay worse quality than those cheap IPS screens.*. I have 3 other IPS screens so I could compare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I might as well go x34 since I think 980TI is perfect for it.


Ow! You mean this one! Good luck!


----------



## Ryzone

LMAO I was reading some of the new reviews on amazon and this was part of someone's review hahaha so good.
Quote:


> So CH!EF, why you giving it two stars, breh? Dawg, this was the monitor of my dreams fam. I thought I had reached the pinnacle of da master race and then....
> 
> These fugly orange glow substance had infiltrated three of the four corners of the monitor. WHAT THE HELL, BRO! I just threw 8 bills your way ASUS and you gon' give me a monitor that look like somebody had eaten Cheetos right before they assembled the screen? Not cool, ASUS, not cool.
> 
> If you have this monitor and don't have the problems I had. Count your blessings cuz you were fortunate to not have your monitor assembled by the Cheetos bandit. No dead pixels, just horrible IPS glow on three of the four corners. Not even the profile I used could help mitigate the horrendous glow. Sadly, this is not a isolated incident. A lot of people have been suffering from these problems due to AU Optronics panels going back to the Acer XB270HU and now this monitor.


----------



## Searchofsub

Well we all in it for the lottery. Just hoping to get one that's good!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Well we all in it for the lottery. Just hoping to get one that's good!


Sure, there was someone here we went through 6 of them and gave up. I went through 3 and gave up. And no, we are not all in it. Most of us in this thread quited from chasing for this new PG279Q as it is overpriced crap. There was one guy who got good one on first try, so sure, try your luck. We all did.

Worth a shot so I wish you getting good one!


----------



## Wintersun666

Meh .

i'm getting depressed after hearing all this glow problems .

I have a beast pc ready for 1440p , but i'm still using a 2008 old 1080p 60hz monitor ... I really wanted to get this new Swift , but now my hype is so low









What other options i have ?


----------



## Searchofsub

Then stop buying from the same retail supplier. They divide batches to individual supplier most likely. You sound like someone who holds a vendetta against asus. You got your full money back. didn't spend a dime for anything so you should just move on and go with a tn.


----------



## Falkentyne

Just to throw a monkey wrench into the lottery tickets.

Got my Benq XL2720Z to run at [email protected] now.

So now I have three display scaled 2560x1440 resolutions:
115hz (pixel clock 454.67 mhz. One more hz and I start getting the Qinx overclock like shimmering pixels (scaler limitation). Not getting 120hz on this thing :/)
100hz (pixel clock 408.55 MHz)
80hz (created it just now hoping I could get 80hz/80 FPS in black ops 3 with vsync on, for strobing smoothness. (wanna bet I won't?)

And 80hz was a pain in the butt to create.
With default horizontal total 2720, Vertical total 1502 led to a "flickering" black screen out of range error with the backlight turning off and on
I set the horizontal total to the minimum possible (2641 HT) and at VT 1502, I got a screen but it frameskipped once every 10-15 seconds (blur reduction makes this EASY to catch)

So I'm like ok. Let's try VT 1501...
......"NO SIGNAL DETECTED"

what the hell in the name of the Cheetos orange glow god is that...??

Ok VT 1500.
no signal detected
VT 1499
no singal detected
VT 1498. Screen appears. No frameskiipping. Worked fine.
Mission accomplished.

Now can I throw Cheetos on my XL2720Z in the corners please?
I'm going back to sleep.
Please write some more lottery stories. They keep me going with all my back pain.....


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just to throw a monkey wrench into the lottery tickets.
> 
> Got my Benq XL2720Z to run at [email protected] now.
> 
> So now I have three display scaled 2560x1440 resolutions:
> 115hz (pixel clock 454.67 mhz. One more hz and I start getting the Qinx overclock like shimmering pixels (scaler limitation). Not getting 120hz on this thing :/)
> 100hz (pixel clock 408.55 MHz)
> 80hz (created it just now hoping I could get 80hz/80 FPS in black ops 3 with vsync on, for strobing smoothness. (wanna bet I won't?)
> 
> And 80hz was a pain in the butt to create.
> With default horizontal total 2720, Vertical total 1502 led to a "flickering" black screen out of range error with the backlight turning off and on
> I set the horizontal total to the minimum possible (2641 HT) and at VT 1502, I got a screen but it frameskipped once every 10-15 seconds (blur reduction makes this EASY to catch)
> 
> So I'm like ok. Let's try VT 1501...
> ......"NO SIGNAL DETECTED"
> 
> what the hell in the name of the Cheetos orange glow god is that...??
> 
> Ok VT 1500.
> no signal detected
> VT 1499
> no singal detected
> VT 1498. Screen appears. No frameskiipping. Worked fine.
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> Now can I throw Cheetos on my XL2720Z in the corners please?
> I'm going back to sleep.
> Please write some more lottery stories. They keep me going with all my back pain.....


Got my BenQ 2430T back today from the person that I sold it to because UPS mishandled it and monitor screen is broken. Anyway, I love the look of 2430T, it's just damn so sexy. And I also wonder how 2720Z has faster response time than 24incher. It's faster then 2430T. Not on paper ofcourse, but in real life, it's faster.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just to throw a monkey wrench into the lottery tickets.
> 
> Got my Benq XL2720Z to run at [email protected] now.
> 
> So now I have three display scaled 2560x1440 resolutions:
> 115hz (pixel clock 454.67 mhz. One more hz and I start getting the Qinx overclock like shimmering pixels (scaler limitation). Not getting 120hz on this thing :/)
> 100hz (pixel clock 408.55 MHz)
> 80hz (created it just now hoping I could get 80hz/80 FPS in black ops 3 with vsync on, for strobing smoothness. (wanna bet I won't?)
> 
> And 80hz was a pain in the butt to create.
> With default horizontal total 2720, Vertical total 1502 led to a "flickering" black screen out of range error with the backlight turning off and on
> I set the horizontal total to the minimum possible (2641 HT) and at VT 1502, I got a screen but it frameskipped once every 10-15 seconds (blur reduction makes this EASY to catch)
> 
> So I'm like ok. Let's try VT 1501...
> ......"NO SIGNAL DETECTED"
> 
> what the hell in the name of the Cheetos orange glow god is that...??
> 
> Ok VT 1500.
> no signal detected
> VT 1499
> no singal detected
> VT 1498. Screen appears. No frameskiipping. Worked fine.
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> Now can I throw Cheetos on my XL2720Z in the corners please?
> I'm going back to sleep.
> Please write some more lottery stories. They keep me going with all my back pain.....


Why you keep talking about a XL2720Z on this thread? Why do we even care about you using 1440 on a 1080p screen? lol


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure, there was someone here we went through 6 of them and gave up. I went through 3 and gave up. And no, we are not all in it. Most of us in this thread quited from chasing for this new PG279Q as it is overpriced crap. There was one guy who got good one on first try, so sure, try your luck. We all did.
> 
> Worth a shot so I wish you getting good one!


Sorry I haven't read this thread in a while. Did you have more luck with dead pixels/dust or it was unbearable glow or bleed that was the issue?

It sounds it is nearly impossible to get a good one unless you go for another manufacturer's another offering...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> Meh .
> 
> i'm getting depressed after hearing all this glow problems .
> 
> I have a beast pc ready for 1440p , but i'm still using a 2008 old 1080p 60hz monitor ... I really wanted to get this new Swift , but now my hype is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other options i have ?


I would try 1440p G-Sync, 144Hz TN ones from Dell and Asus. If not those I would invest in 1440p 60Hz quality IPS from Dell or LG. Lack of G-Sync will hurt a little but better that than glow and bleeding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Then stop buying from the same retail supplier. They divide batches to individual supplier most likely. You sound like someone who holds a vendetta against asus. You got your full money back. didn't spend a dime for anything so you should just move on and go with a tn.


Each batch from manufacture is probably about 100-200 units and they just send them to different retailers depending on their demand. 10 here, 50 there, 20 there. There is so selection, only pure luck what retailer and client will get. buying from another one would makes NO DIFFERENCE lol! Pure lucky shot. Threre is only one supplier in my country with those monitors so I have not much choice. It is all based on luck in lottery.

Yes, I hold little vendetta and have a right to do this. You do not own panel, you did not buy it. I had three of them and each one is overpriced trash and quality of panel is piece of you know what. I get my money back but that HAS NOTHING to do with facts- getting good panel is EXTREMELY unlikely (possible, yes) and QC is non-existance, same as with quality general from AUO.

This thread about this monitor so I simply express my experience with it. You can call me bad cop. Now find us good cop for them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Sorry I haven't read this thread in a while. Did you have more luck with dead pixels/dust or it was unbearable glow or bleed that was the issue?
> 
> It sounds it is nearly impossible to get a good one unless you go for another manufacturer's another offering...


Some of us had dead pixels/dust problem. In my case in all 3 I had were pixels perfect and no dust. But glow and amount bleeding places and its intense was totally unbearable for me. It tottaly destroy immersion in games, is distracting and annoying as hell.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> Why you keep talking about a XL2720Z on this thread? Why do we even care about you using 1440 on a 1080p screen? lol


So I can join the 1440p master race without playing the Cheetos lottery.
Or do you want me to buy a lottery ticket?

Listen I'm waiting for the Eizo Foris fs2735.
And if that's a lotto too, I'm going to do what benny is going to do and not think about buying any monitors for 2 years....


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would try 1440p G-Sync, 144Hz TN ones from Dell and Asus. If not those I would invest in 1440p 60Hz quality IPS from Dell or LG. Lack of G-Sync will hurt a little but better that than glow and bleeding.
> Are you really that naive to belive they divide batches to individual suppliers? Each batch from manufacture is probably about 100-200 units and they just send them to different retailers depending on their demand. 10 here, 50 there, 20 there. There is so selection, only pure luck what retailer will get.
> 
> Yes, I hold little vendetta and have a right to do this. You do not own panel, you did not buy it. I had three of them and each one is overpriced trash and quality of panel is piece of you know what. I get my money back but that HAS NOTHING to do with facts- getting good panel is EXTREMELY unlikely (possible, yes) and QC is non-existance, same as with quality general from AUO.
> 
> This thread about this monitor so I simply express my experience with it. You can call me bad cop. Now find us good cop for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry to say, and I don't mean to be offensive but it rather sounds like you are being naive. All retailers do not call one sales person from asus and deal with one person. Asus has many district sales managers that deal with certain regions and AOU on top of it would have number of sales managers who deal with asus ' s purchasers, as well as acer, eizo etc. It is obvious with bigger accounts, AOU and asus or acer will pay more attention to. As far as I can tell, those who recieved their units within last 2 weeks, majority of them have had good panels. Does not matter September or October build come to find out, but those that recieved it recently have gotten better units which i am assuming QC is improving and is evidence that they are batch picked. A big company like Amazon with bigger sales poetential than any of them not having it in stock when small retailers do should ring a bell. If they are all randoms like you said, then sales would push Amazon the most than any others.You shouldn't hold a vendetta against asus because you recieved few faulty monitors when you got your full money back lol. They lost much more than you. Just thinking about those charge backs plus shipping expenses give me headache if I was asus president.
To suggest they are randomly given without any batch picking means they are machine produced massively which is wrong. If machine produced, all would be identical to the last millimeter.To see panels good and some panels bad means they are mass hand produced to an extent, and if they are hand produced, it is also very likely that they will also be batch picked.


----------



## Nicholars

I think we get the point now I just read through about 5 pages of you repeating the same thing! Good luck with the TN, if the only thing you are bothered about is Gsync + no IPS glow, then the TN will probably be better for you. You really should take my advice and stop trying to use IPS or TN screens in a 100% dark room, just get used to having a small 1-2w 6500k LED bulb in the room and the whole experience will be much better!


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> So I can join the 1440p master race without playing the Cheetos lottery.
> Or do you want me to buy a lottery ticket?
> 
> Listen I'm waiting for the Eizo Foris fs2735.
> And if that's a lotto too, I'm going to do what benny is going to do and not think about buying any monitors for 2 years....


What 1440p you talking about? XL2720Z is a native 1080p monitor lol


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Sorry to say, and I don't mean to be offensive but it rather sounds like you are being naive. All retailers do not call one sales person from asus and deal with one person. Asus has many district sales managers that deal with certain regions and AOU on top of it would have number of sales managers who deal with asus ' s purchasers, as well as acer, eizo etc. It is obvious with bigger accounts, AOU and asus or acer will pay more attention to. As far as I can tell, those who recieved their units within last 2 weeks, majority of them have had good panels. Does not matter September or October build come to find out, but those that recieved it recently have gotten better units which i am assuming QC is improving and is evidence that they are batch picked. A big company like Amazon with bigger sales poetential than any of them not having it in stock when small retailers do should ring a bell. If they are all randoms like you said, then sales would push Amazon the most than any others.You shouldn't hold a vendetta against asus because you recieved few faulty monitors when you got your full money back lol. They lost much more than you. Just thinking about those charge backs plus shipping expenses give me headache if I was asus president.
> To suggest they are randomly given without any batch picking means they are machine produced massively which is wrong. If machine produced, all would be identical to the last millimeter.To see panels good and some panels bad means they are mass hand produced to an extent, and if they are hand produced, it is also very likely that they will also be batch picked.


My retailer got last batch week ago 11.11.2015- 30 units. So don't tell me lastest batches was great. My friend also bought one and is also returning it due to orange glow in corners. People who bought PGs in this and previous week from newegg also mostly return them due to yellow glow and bleeding. This is pure luck.

Batch before this one my retailer got 01.11.2015- 20 units. Also I got crap panel.

First batch of my retailer was 26.10.2015. Same crap panel.

So don't tell me crap about latest batches- they are all the same crap, it is just a matter of luck if you get this 1 per 20 which is acceptable.

There are no better batches. There is just pure luck and lottery.

BTW. latest batches are also full of previous batches returned units that just got send back to sell again.

And yes, Asus lost some money and I am glad they did for trying to sell us such trash quality monitor as "premium" product. I hope they will lost more.

Amazon do not have them in stock because Asus do not have new units- simple as that. They have problems with delivering. And that can be due to returns and needing to send replacements. Same story as was with Swift.


----------



## sdmf74

whats all this ridiculous talk about lottery tickets, am I in the powerball forum? the "silicone lottery" usually refers to whether or not you get a good chip when you buy a cpu/gpu. I suppose we could play the panel lottery by buying junk ASUS monitors
but unless someone is selling lottery tickets in here im confused


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Cheetos lottery.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*


Nailed it yo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> LMAO I was reading some of the new reviews on amazon and this was part of someone's review hahaha so good.


Very nice summary there!


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My retailer got last batch week ago 11.11.2015- 30 units. So don't tell me lastest batches was great. My friend also bought one and is also returning it due to orange glow in corners. People who bought PGs in this and previous week from newegg also mostly return them due to yellow glow and bleeding. This is pure luck.
> 
> Batch before this one my retailer got 01.11.2015- 20 units. Also I got crap panel.
> 
> First batch of my retailer was 26.10.2015. Same crap panel.
> 
> So don't tell me crap about latest batches- they are all the same crap, it is just a matter of luck if you get this 1 per 20 which is acceptable.
> 
> There are no better batches. There is just pure luck and lottery.
> 
> BTW. latest batches are also full of previous batches returned units that just got send back to sell again.
> 
> And yes, Asus lost some money and I am glad they did for trying to sell us such trash quality monitor as "premium" product. I hope they will lost more.
> 
> Amazon do not have them in stock because Asus do not have new units- simple as that. They have problems with delivering. And that can be due to returns and needing to send replacements. Same story as was with Swift.


And I believe those numbers, why?
It's very simple. You make the Asus 1440P including TN and Acer 1440P panel sound like 99% are returned and are bad panels. If I go with your numbers, AOU would have been bankrupt and out of business long time ago.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> And I believe those numbers, why?
> It's very simple. You make the Asus 1440P including TN and Acer 1440P panel sound like 99% are returned and are bad panels. If I go with your numbers, AOU would have been bankrupt and out of business long time ago.


Unless their panels cost like $2


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> And I believe those numbers, why?
> It's very simple. You make the Asus 1440P including TN and Acer 1440P panel sound like 99% are returned and are bad panels. If I go with your numbers, AOU would have been bankrupt and out of business long time ago.


I think it is mostly like 30% of returns MAXIUMUM. Sadly, most people have no idea how quality panel should look like, they do not test panel (they don't know how to test), they have no idea what IPS glow and Backlight bleed is or whats worse they think extensive BLB and super glow is just "IPS features" (lol), because many do straight jump from TN to this one and they think this is how IPS should look like. While any quality IPS panel looks 10x better than this.

So now, I don't think AUO will be bankrupt, since they are only one producing fast IPS panels. They are trash quality but only one so everyone must buy from them if he wants hit market now. Sad thing about nowaday business is (especially in hardware)- people will buy new shiny things either way even if they have flaws because only few have knowledge about stuff enough to be able to tell if they buy premium quality or overpriced stuff. And people want to show off most expensive stuff.

Simillar with cars. My father is car specialist and I have no idea about cars myself. If I was about to buy new one, I would ask him or take him with me so some Mr.Seller won't tell my that this car is super mega premium technology beauty- while in reality it is crap with nice paint on it. Buying alone I could buy crap car and think that I bought top quality one.

But don't tell me crap about how new batches have better monitor units than previous ones because that is BS- they are the same lottery and getting good panel is same pure luck no matter if this is first or 10th batch, from 3 weeks ago or from yesterday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Unless their panels cost like $2


Maybe like 5$?









But seriously- I also think those panels itself are a lot cheaper than we think and we just overpay heavly. But there is no competition so no need to fight with prices.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Unless their panels cost like $2


You make a good point, but if it's as low cost, there would be many others manufacturers who are in the picture along with AOU and making same type of panels.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think it is mostly like 30% of returns MAXIUMUM. Sadly, most people how now idea how quality panel should look like, they do not test panel or what worse they think extensive BLB and super glow is just "IPS features" (lol), because many do straight jump from TN to this one and they think this is how IPS should look like. While any quality IPS panel looks 10x better than this.
> 
> So now, I don't think AUO will be bankrupt. Sad thing about nowaday business is (especially in hardware)- people will buy new things either way because only few have knowledge about stuff enough to be able to tell if they buy premium quality or overpriced stuff.
> 
> Same is with cars. My father is car specialist and I have no idea about cards. If I was about to buy new one, I would ask him or take him with me so some Mr.Seller won't tell my that this car is super mega premium technology beauty- while in reality it is crap with nice paint on it.
> 
> But don't tell me crap about how new batches have better monitor than previous ones because that is BS- they are same and getting good panel is same pure luck no matter if this is first or 10th batch, from 3 weeks or from yesterday.


What I am saying to you is not crap. By your own story, it's is proven they are batch picked to a degree. YOU getting same defective panels 4 times from same retailer and another two buyers getting a good panel from a different retailer tells it. it's right there laid out for you.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think it is mostly like 30% of returns MAXIUMUM. Sadly, most people have no idea how quality panel should look like, they do not test panel (they don't know how to test), they have no idea what IPS glow and Backlight bleed is or whats worse they think extensive BLB and super glow is just "IPS features" (lol), because many do straight jump from TN to this one and they think this is how IPS should look like. While any quality IPS panel looks 10x better than this.
> 
> So now, I don't think AUO will be bankrupt, since they are only one producing fast IPS panels. They are trash quality but only one so everyone must buy from them if he wants hit market now. Sad thing about nowaday business is (especially in hardware)- people will buy new shiny things either way even if they have flaws because only few have knowledge about stuff enough to be able to tell if they buy premium quality or overpriced stuff. And people want to show-ff most expensive stuff.
> 
> Simillar with cars. My father is car specialist and I have no idea about cars myself. If I was about to buy new one, I would ask him or take him with me so some Mr.Seller won't tell my that this car is super mega premium technology beauty- while in reality it is crap with nice paint on it. Buying alone I could buy crap car and think that I bought top quality one.
> 
> But don't tell me crap about how new batches have better monitor than previous ones because that is BS- they are same and getting good panel is same pure luck no matter if this is first or 10th batch, from 3 weeks or from yesterday.
> Maybe like 5$?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously- I also think those panels itself are a lot cheaper than we think and we just overprice heavly. But there is no competition so no need to fight with prices.


I mean there's a reason that the freesync version of the X34 is $850. Nvidia is cranking up the price of the gsync module. I bet that think cost what maybe $30 to make? This market is a joke and someone needs to step in and save us. Samsung, LG, Sony, PLEEEESEEEE


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Doesn't VA have that black crush that everyone talks about?


Yes, but I'll take VA black crush over IPS glow any days. At least VA blacks look close to black, while TN and IPS blacks are obviously grey (except at the corners of these 144 Hz AHVA panels where they're white).


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What I am saying to you is not crap. By your own story, it's is proven they are batch picked to a degree. YOU getting same defective panels 4 times from same retailer and another two buyers getting a good panel from a different retailer tells it. it's right there laid out for you.


I fail to see a single person in here who is happy with their panel. Those who are 'Happy' have the problems and are just 'putting up with it' because they either do that or have nothing. I tried 3 panels from 2 different suppliers from September and October batches and both were faulty.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What I am saying to you is not crap. By your own story, it's is proven they are batch picked to a degree. YOU getting same defective panels 4 times from same retailer and another two buyers getting a good panel from a different retailer tells it. it's right there laid out for you.


Nope. For total of about 50-60 units that my retailer got my 3 units do not say anything about the rest. Maybe there were few decent one, maybe not. It is just pure luck and lottery draw. 3 times from three batches only says something about overall low quality. And where are those two buyers getting good panel from different retailer? Reviews under product mostly means nothing. I saw so many 10/10 and 5/5 on premium products that were obviously no premium quality for its price that this is not good metric.

Besides man- in this thread there was a bunch of people buying from different retailer in different countries. 95% of them returned faulty monitors, some played lottery even up to 6 times and still got crap. Only two people were happy with their panels but only becasue their units were more acceptable than ours were. NOBODY got perfect panel like cherry-picked review units for TFT and Linus. There was another guy but after few days he noticed dust under screen and returned it also.

You have same chances as we in getting good panel. It doesn't matter if you buy from Amazon, Newegg, local retailer, Santa Clous, today or in two weeks.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z*
> 
> What 1440p you talking about? XL2720Z is a native 1080p monitor lol


You can run the Benq at 1440p. You're downsampling so it's not quite as crisp as a native screen. You're basically doing supersampling through the monitor scaler. Does look nice in games (stops the texture shimmering on Karthus' robes in league of legends!) but it makes me feel like I have Cheetos dust in my eyes on the desktop.



Ignore the 60hz. The backlight switches to 60hz strobe pulse widths whenever the vertical total is run out of specification.
P.S. My $150 camera is a CRAPPER. Believe me the image looks FAR better than that noisy jpeg...


----------



## marffeus

I'm really curious now more than ever to see the Acer XB271HU after seeing everyone's experience with the PG279Q. I know they're the same AUO panel, but the frame design is different, and also since Acer owns AUO, if that will make any appreciable difference in the panel lottery. Every time I search for news on the XB271HU, I come up empty handed. Seems like no word has been made at all other than expected availability at the end of November.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> I'm really curious now more than ever to see the Acer XB271HU after seeing everyone's experience with the PG279Q. I know they're the same AUO panel, but the frame design is different, and also since Acer owns AUO, if that will make any appreciable difference in the panel lottery. Every time I search for news on the XB271HU, I come up empty handed. Seems like no word has been made at all other than expected availability at the end of November.


There is very very tiny hope that Acer can get better panels because they own AUO. But I agree that it's strange not hearing any news about Xb271HU even though we have middle of November already...


----------



## Falkentyne

Benny, if the Eizo FS2735 comes out before the XB271HU, I'll buy you a beer. No wait....Cheetos!


----------



## Dawidowski

So guys, I gota new screen today from RepandMore in Germany.
Heres how it looks in dark, and also a little extra report from ASUS that followed within the content. I got an old fixed screen ^^ Yaay me and im calling asus now for RMA.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'm disabled. On SSI. I don't have a job. Although I have beta tested firmware for some people (Benq is not one of them).
> If you don't like me, please put me on ignore. I'm not here to be your friend.


Sorry to hear that. I'm on this thread to get more information about Asus PG279Q (like 99.9% of the people here) not about Benq XL2720Z.


----------



## Wintersun666

OT:

Which cable do i need to run 1440p G-Sync ? HDMI or Display Port ?

thanks.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> OT:
> 
> Which cable do i need to run 1440p G-Sync ? HDMI or Display Port ?
> 
> thanks.


Display port


----------



## sdmf74

*So did any of you that purchased an Asus 279q from Newegg have any trouble returning it? Did they hassle you or try to charge restocking fee or anything?*

All this arguing, its a conspiracy by Asus theyre trying to get us to turn against one another by selling us garbage for $800+

edit, Id prefer they ignore each other rather than snitching. Its funny a few weeks ago I typed a few asterisks in a sentence talking about a product & someone snitched on me cause they thought I actually typed a naughty word








and I got repramanded by the admins FOR TYPING SHIFT+8 two or three times! Ridiculous and since then I have seen others doing the same & actually cussing & much worse. Im not gonna run and tell on em
Are we 10 years old? Please dont tell someone to snitch its bothersome


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I fail to see a single person in here who is happy with their panel. Those who are 'Happy' have the problems and are just 'putting up with it' because they either do that or have nothing. I tried 3 panels from 2 different suppliers from September and October batches and both were faulty.
> 
> Benny89 is a decent contributor to this thread...Sorry but find yourself another forum to troll on.


There is no perfect monitor. If you aren't willing to put up with some compromise then there is no monitor out there for you. I've had dozens of monitors and every single one had an issue that someone else would return it for.

Even with my OLED TV there's a panel lottery in regards to near black uniformity - on grey colors you can sometimes see banding, and a lot of people return them for this.

Personally, I'd take IPS glow over a TN panel any day. The color shift is extremely noticeable to me even when looking head on. If IPS is a no go, I'd recommend waiting for a VA option rather than settle for TN.

Anyway, monitors are HIGHLY subjective so I always say to try the different panel types yourself if possible.


----------



## Stigmatta

So i decided to RMA mine back to Newegg for a refund because of that dead pixel area or dust, not sure what the heck it is but its there








Guess ill just wait for a new batch to come up, or more than likely wait until Microcenter has them so i dont have to actually ship anything back if theres a problem.
Really sucks because i love the monitor. The IPS glow and BLB isnt really much of an issue on mine, or it simply isnt enough to really bother me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So guys, I gota new screen today from RepandMore in Germany.
> Heres how it looks in dark, and also a little extra report from ASUS that followed within the content. I got an old fixed screen ^^ Yaay me and im calling asus now for RMA.


Ughhhh....yeah...that is really trash one. Worse than my current one









Sorry mate.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> There is no perfect monitor. If you aren't willing to put up with some compromise then there is no monitor out there for you. I've had dozens of monitors and every single one had an issue that someone else would return it for.
> 
> Even with my OLED TV there's a panel lottery in regards to near black uniformity - on grey colors you can sometimes see banding, and a lot of people return them for this.
> 
> Personally, I'd take IPS glow over a TN panel any day. The color shift is extremely noticeable to me even when looking head on. If IPS is a no go, I'd recommend waiting for a VA option rather than settle for TN.
> 
> Anyway, monitors are HIGHLY subjective so I always say to try the different panel types yourself if possible.


There is no perfect monitor but there is a line when you overpay for quality. My IPS screens (LG panels) also have glow, which kind of bother little in dark games but it is very small and subtle and onlyt silverish, and they have zero BLB and great uniformity. TN Swift might have uniformity problems (like all TNs) but it really does have better image quality than cheaper TN panels. So you really pay for best TN image quality, right? You can't get better TN panel in terms of colors and image.

Now this IPS panel not only have much more glow than my 3x 250/350 euro IPS monitors. It also has stupid amount of BLB and BLB spots around edges. Giving me less quality image than my cheaper IPS panels from LG. If you buy 1440p LG panel- you will have most likely no BLB and minimal glow. Now that is best quality. I can confirm that.

That is where this is no more compromise but straight overpaying for bad quality product. If for example this IPS only had bigger glow only, or some uniformity problems only (it has btw)- than ok, that is compromise. But having all of this problems and giving me less image quality than cheaper IPS screens- and all of that for 850 is not compromise imo but trying to sell you cheap product as premium one.

First job of monitor as a display is giving best possible image quality- rest is just additions. If you have to sacrifice image quality for additions in monitor- that is not good trade in my opinion.

I would gladly keep new PG and go for compromises but I won't compromise on EVERYTHING. lol....


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> There is no perfect monitor but there is a line when you overpay for quality. My IPS screens (LG panels) also have glow, which kind of bother little in dark games but it is very small and subtle and onlyt silverish, and they have zero BLB and great uniformity. TN Swift might have uniformity problems (like all TNs) but it really does have better image quality than cheaper TN panels. So you really pay for best TN image quality, right? You can't get better TN panel in terms of colors and image.
> 
> Now this IPS panel not only have much more glow than my 3x 250/350 euro IPS monitors. It also has stupid amount of BLB and BLB spots around edges. Giving me less quality image than my cheaper IPS panels from LG. If you buy 1440p LG panel- you will have most likely no BLB and minimal glow. Now that is best quality. I can confirm that.
> 
> That is where this is no more compromise but straight overpaying for bad quality product. If for example this IPS only had bigger glow only, or some uniformity problems only (it has btw)- than ok, that is compromise. But having all of this problems and giving me less image quality than cheaper IPS screens- and all of that for 850 is not compromise imo but trying to sell you cheap product as premium one.
> 
> First job of monitor as a display is giving best possible image quality- rest is just additions. If you have to sacrifice image quality for additions in monitor- that is not good trade in my opinion.
> 
> I would gladly keep new PG and go for compromises but I won't compromise on EVERYTHING. lol....


Understand how you feel. I was hoping to buy this monitor over the TN Swift, but after seeing how much of a lottery this is (and still probably the TN Swift), I feel like paying an extra 130 USD minimum for what amounts to an IPS panel which you roll the dice on and an HDMI 1.4 port (Really, 1.4, Nvidia?) isn't worth it.

And while I like the new Dell everyone is linking, it's the same price as this IPS swift, so still 130 USD more than the TN Swift. Man, buying monitors sucks lately.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> Understand how you feel. I was hoping to buy this monitor over the TN Swift, but after seeing how much of a lottery this is (and still probably the TN Swift), I feel like paying an extra 130 USD minimum for what amounts to an IPS panel which you roll the dice on and an HDMI 1.4 port (Really, 1.4, Nvidia?) isn't worth it.
> 
> And while I like the new Dell everyone is linking, it's the same price as this IPS swift, so still 130 USD more than the TN Swift. Man, buying monitors sucks lately.


You can get it for 666 at amazon so No.

This monitor is way harder to buy then the Swift was where is the promised stock? Did amazon started selling them finally?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> Man, buying monitors sucks lately.


Yes x100. I had much less problems finding parts, finding best brand for 980 Ti, putting together my whole new RIG, choosing best mechanical keyboard for me, best suited pro mice for my grip, finding new desk, buying new headset and choosing my wife (all together) than buying new monitor right now


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You can get it for 666 at amazon so No.
> 
> This monitor is way harder to buy then the Swift was where is the promised stock? Did amazon started selling them finally?


Oh wow, you're right. Last I checked it was about 2 weeks ago. Should look at the review on TFTCentral for it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes, but I'll take VA black crush over IPS glow any days. At least VA blacks look close to black, while TN and IPS blacks are obviously grey (except at the corners of these 144 Hz AHVA panels where they're white).


Having only used VA and TN panels, it was posts like yours that made me _very_ pleasantly surprised by the black levels on my x34.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well what kind of "work" are we talking about? I can only think of people who do very color sensitive work like with photos to need this kind of perfect color consistency across the whole screen. For anyone else who doesn't do that kind of thing then they have no real need for IPS.


Everything you do on monitor except gamming...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Everything you do on monitor except gamming...


Well if you are having viewing angle problems that badly then I guess you can stick to IPS. Other people have used TN panels for so many years and have never complained about viewing angle problems or yellowing tinting or other uniformity problems. Maybe they fail to notice it, or maybe they sit in a perfect position to not notice it, I don't know. All I'm saying is these newer TN panels are far better than the older ones are at least worth considering and shouldn't be immediately disregarded solely for being TN.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think it is mostly like 30% of returns MAXIUMUM. Sadly, most people have no idea how quality panel should look like, they do not test panel (they don't know how to test), they have no idea what IPS glow and Backlight bleed is or whats worse they think extensive BLB and super glow is just "IPS features" (lol), because many do straight jump from TN to this one and they think this is how IPS should look like. While any quality IPS panel looks 10x better than this.
> 
> So now, I don't think AUO will be bankrupt, since they are only one producing fast IPS panels. They are trash quality but only one so everyone must buy from them if he wants hit market now. Sad thing about nowaday business is (especially in hardware)- people will buy new shiny things either way even if they have flaws because only few have knowledge about stuff enough to be able to tell if they buy premium quality or overpriced stuff. And people want to show off most expensive stuff.
> 
> Simillar with cars. My father is car specialist and I have no idea about cars myself. If I was about to buy new one, I would ask him or take him with me so some Mr.Seller won't tell my that this car is super mega premium technology beauty- while in reality it is crap with nice paint on it. Buying alone I could buy crap car and think that I bought top quality one.
> 
> But don't tell me crap about how new batches have better monitor units than previous ones because that is BS- they are the same lottery and getting good panel is same pure luck no matter if this is first or 10th batch, from 3 weeks ago or from yesterday.
> Maybe like 5$?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously- I also think those panels itself are a lot cheaper than we think and we just overpay heavly. But there is no competition so no need to fight with prices.


I believe that any manufacturer is trying to improve their stuff over the time. With Swifts there have been many issues, and a year later I've bought absolutely flawless unit. A luck ? Maybe, but I'm sure they've resolved lot of issues since the beginning. So PG279 could follow this path as well. I would recommend to wait few months, watch forums and then try a luck again. But I know one thing, I would never go into a TN panel again. Even VA are not so good comparing IPS. Quality IPS panels such Dell, Sharp, Eizo, etc. are best panels you can get at the moment. There is nothing better than IPS and for OLED we will need to wait quiet some time...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes, but I'll take VA black crush over IPS glow any days. At least VA blacks look close to black, while TN and IPS blacks are obviously grey (except at the corners of these 144 Hz AHVA panels where they're white).


Yes, but VA are slow compared to IPS. That 4ms GtG is bulls.... I bought newest Benq AMVA+ panel, declared 4ms and it slow, especially at low brightness levels from 0 - 128... On contrast backgrounds I can see ghosting like hell. Average response time is more than 10ms in my opinion. And slowest maybe 30 - 40ms. So I would be careful with VA panels. But of course black levels are great, no bleeding, no glow, pretty good uniformity. Every panel has its advantages and disadvantages, there is not universal panel but for me IPS is the best actually (not what AUO is producing of course)...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can run the Benq at 1440p. You're downsampling so it's not quite as crisp as a native screen. You're basically doing supersampling through the monitor scaler. Does look nice in games (stops the texture shimmering on Karthus' robes in league of legends!) but it makes me feel like I have Cheetos dust in my eyes on the desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the 60hz. The backlight switches to 60hz strobe pulse widths whenever the vertical total is run out of specification.
> P.S. My $150 camera is a CRAPPER. Believe me the image looks FAR better than that noisy jpeg...


You can do the same with DSR at a native refresh rate or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> There is very very tiny hope that Acer can get better panels because they own AUO. But I agree that it's strange not hearing any news about Xb271HU even though we have middle of November already...
> ???????? What "member since 2011" are you talking about? Nobody said anything like that....


No Benny, I would say no chance. It will be exactly the same, because it is a same panel. So if it will be better, then also Asus will be better. I had this XB270HU manufactured few month ago and it has still the same issues as at the beginning.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So guys, I gota new screen today from RepandMore in Germany.
> Heres how it looks in dark, and also a little extra report from ASUS that followed within the content. I got an old fixed screen ^^ Yaay me and im calling asus now for RMA.


LOL, Asus thinks that we are all idiots. Unbelievable what they are doing.... Somebody returns them a panel and they will repack it and send to another customer as fixed. How the hell would they fix dead pixels







So seems for Asus this glow and bleed is not an issue. Well, my hope for better QC is now lost...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> LOL No-one cares i have been a member since 2011....No-one even mentioned that so i think you are clutching at straws here. You rant on my friend...
> 
> OCN is about enthusiasts coming together to share experiences and advice. Benny89 has done just that, as have many in this forum.
> 
> I have made a contribution to this thread with my experiences of both my PG279Q's, advising potential buyers and helping them with the most suitable alternative, the Dell S2176DG. I do my bit to help out my fellow enthusiasts.
> 
> If anyone has an objection to my presence in this forum, let it be known. Otherwise, i think we are all making a good contribution.


Sorry but S2176DG is not a good alternative at all. Then you could say also a 278Q is a good alternative. People are buying 279Q for a reason. And TN is one of them...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> There is no perfect monitor. If you aren't willing to put up with some compromise then there is no monitor out there for you. I've had dozens of monitors and every single one had an issue that someone else would return it for.
> 
> Even with my OLED TV there's a panel lottery in regards to near black uniformity - on grey colors you can sometimes see banding, and a lot of people return them for this.
> 
> Personally, I'd take IPS glow over a TN panel any day. The color shift is extremely noticeable to me even when looking head on. If IPS is a no go, I'd recommend waiting for a VA option rather than settle for TN.
> 
> Anyway, monitors are HIGHLY subjective so I always say to try the different panel types yourself if possible.


This. But lot of people here are so desperate, that they are willing to go into a TN. This is a huge step back because except a glow (true it is not nice looking here) it is better in all other aspects. Without glow it would be the best universal gaming monitor, but unfortunately there is a glow. Sometimes I have a feeling that manufacturers "include" it intentionally so they can still sell TN craps.


----------



## madknight

Guys.. Look what i just did














I couldnt bring myself to buy a pg278q.. And finally newegg.ca have stock so ...







...



(CAD)

I will post results of the screen as soon as i have it.. Wish me goodluck!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well if you are having viewing angle problems that badly then I guess you can stick to IPS. Other people have used TN panels for so many years and have never complained about viewing angle problems or yellowing tinting or other uniformity problems. Maybe they fail to notice it, or maybe they sit in a perfect position to not notice it, I don't know. All I'm saying is these newer TN panels are far better than the older ones are at least worth considering and shouldn't be immediately disregarded solely for being TN.


Because they most probably never seen a good IPS panel. These can't be compared... sorry. People were using smaller TN panels where these problems are not so pronounced. Viewing angles are not so big problem, problem is uniformity. So if you work, browsing, programming, editing photos, whatever except gaming... you will see vertical gamma shift and side color shift. So at the end these sides of the screen are brighter and yellowish, top is darker. Overal uniformity sucks. It's not good to look at that. But for pure gamers this wouldn't be a problem but it's hardly noticeable in games, but you can spot it even there.....

And for bigger TNs, there is unfortunately no perfect sitting position. You will always find yourself to find a better position, respectively try to position perfectly at the center. This is annoying, at least for me...

And yes, there are better but not still not good enough.


----------



## toadwaker

CURRENTLY AVAILABLE ON NEWEGG: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## slidero

Newegg US appears to have it in stock:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660-_-Product


----------



## pat182

Hi ! i was lurking the tread for like 2-3weeks, im from canada so we dont have the pg279q for now, I had a Samsung 4k TN but Ive switch to pg278q because IPS version seems too much drama for now.

Anyway, I dont understand why people says that TN have *worst/very bad* color quality, Both my 4k and now my Rog are TN and yes out of the box colors are trash, but my brother have a good ips monitor so I just hook up my TN side by side and play in Nvidia control panel with Saturation, gamma etc and the final result is really similar.

yes maybe the red is less bright but im a blue tuner anyway. All my TN got good colors with a 30min of qualibration in control panel so I really dont understand the trash talk about TN. I'm only gaming with it so for me TN was the best choice, I wanted to pay the extra 300$ for the ips (canadian money suck) but after qualibration I dont think the extra buck is gonna be worth for a maybe bleeding panel and a little bit of color.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Newegg US appears to have it in stock:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660-_-Product


Heh why is my link so much longer?


----------



## Ryzone

I finally caved and decided to try my luck out. Just ordered one from newegg.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I finally caved and decided to try my luck out. Just ordered one from newegg.


Same , Goodluck bro


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Same , Goodluck bro


Ahh snap you too man


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Same , Goodluck bro


did you buy that two year warranty?


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ahh snap you too man


Not sure if i did the good thing tho since im probably only playing games on it.. Oh well kinda too late hehe







..
was so excited i didnt want to wait until it was out of stock again


----------



## clipse84

cook, Hopefully its perfect


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> did you buy that two year warranty?


No i didnt, did you?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ahh snap you too man


lol those gifs... Keepin it real.

Newegg.ca has stock for any canuck crazy enough to try!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660-_-Product


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Not sure if i did the good thing tho since im probably only playing games on it.. Oh well kinda too late hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> was so excited i didnt want to wait until it was out of stock again


I know right. I was stressing so much trying to decide which one to go with, I made myself sick. Talked to my grandma about it and shes just like stop being dumb and if you don't like it just return it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> No i didnt, did you?


No, but if I remember correctly you can buy the warranty in the first 30 days of your order. Hopefully I'm correct if I decide to keep it.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> No, but if I remember correctly you can buy the warranty in the first 30 days of your order. Hopefully I'm correct if I decide to keep it.


Well i mean.. Im not going to play in the dark, and i barely play dark games so i guess ill be fine unless theres alot of dead pixels.. Im not looking for a perfect monitor.. Just not something too bad.

Post pictures as soon as you have it so we can compare


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> lol those gifs... Keepin it real.
> 
> Newegg.ca has stock for any canuck crazy enough to try!
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660-_-Product


Oh damn, Canada has stock too! Looks like this is a big batch, since they haven't sold out in three minutes. I hope all of these are 110% solid. Believe in the dream boys.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Well i mean.. Im not going to play in the dark, and i barely play dark games so i guess ill be fine unless theres alot of dead pixels.. Im not looking for a perfect monitor.. Just not something too bad.
> 
> Post pictures as soon as you have it so we can compare


Yes I will post pictures and I might even do an unboxing and setup video. I have never made a video before so yeah idk lol.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yes I will post pictures and I might even do an unboxing and setup video. I have never made a video before so yeah idk lol.


For some reason im pretty sure i will receive the most ******ed monitor ever created by asus..


----------



## Ryzone

Still in stock on newegg us site


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> did you buy that two year warranty?


What does that warranty cover that the three warranty that comes with the monitor does not?


----------



## electro2u

It bothers me how NewEgg has these off premier and no shoprunner available. Would definitely have to pay return shipping if faulty. At least I think so.


----------



## Killa Cam

Im so tempted to rebuy from newegg again. But ill wait on amazon. Good luck to those who just purchased.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Im so tempted to rebuy from newegg again. But ill wait on amazon. Good luck to those who just purchased.


pray for us


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It bothers me how NewEgg has these off premier and no shoprunner available. Would definitely have to pay return shipping if faulty. At least I think so.


They will give you a shipping label. You just have to give the CS rep an ear full and they will bend.


----------



## Sdotlow

Just RMA'd my XB270HU and ordered an Asus PG279Q.

If you RMA for defect, you get a free shipping label.

http://kb.newegg.com/FAQ/Article/1755

Should have no bearing on whether or not you are Shop Runner or Premier (I think it's bad they got rid of Shop Runner as well).


----------



## toadwaker

Newegg.com is sold out.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Newegg.com is sold out.


so is newegg.ca


----------



## Ryzone

Mine says it's being shipped from NJ, USA. What about you guys?

Also do I need to buy a quality display port cable or should the one in the box be ok?


----------



## Wintersun666

I could not resist,i just bought it...hope for a good panel,praise Gaben


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Mine says it's being shipped from NJ, USA. What about you guys?


yeah mine too, still packaging tho


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Mine says it's being shipped from NJ, USA. What about you guys?
> 
> Also do I need to buy a quality display port cable or should the one in the box be ok?


Picked one up finally! How can you tell where it's shipping out from?


----------



## Dryst

goodluck guys. hope you get a good one! waiting for ncix to get one in stock so i can get mine replaced.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> Picked one up finally! How can you tell where it's shipping out from?


If you click on your order history and click on your order. It will say shipping from (insert narnia here)


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> goodluck guys. hope you get a good one! waiting for ncix to get one in stock so i can get mine replaced.


I thought you liked the one you got Dryst?


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> If you click on your order history and click on your order. It will say shipping from (insert narnia here)


Yeah mine's still at packaging is probably why, but I imagine it will ship from NJ as well. Business saver 4-7 day shipping is what I chose, but hopefully it's faster


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I thought you liked the one you got Dryst?


i was gonna keep mine. until i saw a black spot/dust near center of the screen. i just can't stand having dead pixel/dust.

maybe i didn't look properly the first few days i got it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> Yeah mine's still at packaging is probably why, but I imagine it will ship from NJ as well. Business saver 4-7 day shipping is what I chose, but hopefully it's faster


Yeah I'm sure they ship these out all the same. I only got the 3 day one because it was only $6.99, I just hope DHL isn't the one doing the shipping.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah I'm sure they ship these out all the same. I only got the 3 day one because it was only $6.99, I just hope DHL isn't the one doing the shipping.


lol for me it was like international ground for 17.99 or like express 179.99


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> still packaging tho


Since it's already past 5pm on the east coast, I'm sure these wont be sent out until tomorrow morning.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Since it's already past 5pm on the east coast, I'm sure these wont be sent out until tomorrow morning.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Mine says it's being shipped from NJ, USA. What about you guys?
> 
> Also do I need to buy a quality display port cable or should the one in the box be ok?


Mine shipped from Indiana.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Mine shipped from Indiana.


Of all places lol, tell newegg to send you some zombie dust too.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Of all places lol, tell newegg to send you some zombie dust too.


Mine was from Saturday morning's batch, shipped out yesterday, will be here tomorrow. I guess today's batch "fell off a truck" somewhere in Jersey.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Mine was from Saturday morning's batch, shipped out yesterday, will be here tomorrow. I guess today's batch "fell off a truck" somewhere in Jersey.


Oh ok, that's right newegg doesn't process orders on the weekend.


----------



## Ryzone

I just realized. I'm going from a 1920x1080p 60hz 2ms TN display to 2560x1440p 144Hz + Gsync. I cant wait to see what the fuss is about with high hertz and gsync.


----------



## Tippy

Recently bought my very first IPS monitor (Dell U2412M) and got my first taste of IPS glow/bleed. It is pretty bad. During dark scenes (e.g. in movies) or dark areas in games it is noticeable. I expected more out of IPS









This whole "IPS lottery" thing is pissing me off to no end. I absolutely need a 120-144hz (can never go back to 60hz) but at the same time TN is actually looking more appealing over IPS. I can deal with a loss in viewing angles if it means not getting these godawful bleed/glow issues that ruins blacks. I value good contrast and deep blacks.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I just realized. I'm going from a 1920x1080p 60hz 2ms TN display to 2560x1440p 144Hz + Gsync. I cant wait to see what the fuss is about with high hertz and gsync.


You will be wondering how you managed to get by all these years without it


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I just realized. I'm going from a 1920x1080p 60hz 2ms TN display to 2560x1440p 144Hz + Gsync. I cant wait to see what the fuss is about with high hertz and gsync.


dude same







!! , I got a Asus VE278 , i cant wait to see either







, what is your screen?


----------



## skywest153

So I've just done an RMA on my monitor I received today from Newegg. Sad this happened, as I've waited for months on this thing.

Bleed wasn't bad, glow wasn't bad, no dead pixels and I could live with the slight off-white at the top left of screen.

However, what really set me off were these really bright white circles/spots in multiple locations of the monitor. In total I counted about 10, and they are ESPECIALLY noticeable when browsing the web or doing anything with a bright color background (especially white).

Any idea what this is about? I can't imagine this would go away after a few days of use...


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywest153*
> 
> So I've just done an RMA on my monitor I received today from Newegg. Sad this happened, as I've waited for months on this thing.
> 
> Bleed wasn't bad, glow wasn't bad, no dead pixels and I could live with the slight off-white at the top left of screen.
> 
> However, what really set me off were these really bright white circles/spots in multiple locations of the monitor. In total I counted about 10, and they are ESPECIALLY noticeable when browsing the web or doing anything with a bright color background (especially white).
> 
> Any idea what this is about? I can't imagine this would go away after a few days of use...


damn that's alot. get a replacement for sure. don't try to fix that, it's unacceptable.


----------



## electro2u

what a weird defect. is that a bright dot? i never understood the differences between types of bad pixels


----------



## Nicholars

Cool a new problem I have not seen before!


----------



## Sargon

Any day that Amazon wants to get these in would be great.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I just realized. I'm going from a 1920x1080p 60hz 2ms TN display to 2560x1440p 144Hz + Gsync. I cant wait to see what the fuss is about with high hertz and gsync.


Well, I will tell you....

It will blown you out of the water









Just pray to get a good one, I can see many newcommers buying this monitor here, so good luck to all of you. I'm getting order some popcorn









I was not lucky at my first try. I've got stuck pixels, orange glow in 3 corners and nad uniformity because of yellow tint at top hslf of the screen.

And no, you don't need any special DP cable.


----------



## Kylos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> what a weird defect. is that a bright dot? i never understood the differences between types of bad pixels


I think that's some kind of pressure-induced defect, had these on my first Asus as well (and on a Dell U3014).

What's the consensus on acceptable discoloration/uniformity issues? My display's lower right is blueish, the top darker/more orange. Pretty noticeable when browsing the web and moving Windows explorer around. Seems to be a really common issue - should I just live with it? It's not noticeable while gaming and watching movies.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> dude same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! , I got a Asus VE278 , i cant wait to see either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what is your screen?


My bad I was playing some battlefront for a bit. Here is the monitor I have been using since July of 2011 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049


----------



## skywest153

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> what a weird defect. is that a bright dot? i never understood the differences between types of bad pixels


Yes, multiple bright dots. That's only one cluster of them. There's more on the left side-middle.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> *So did any of you that purchased an Asus 279q from Newegg have any trouble returning it? Did they hassle you or try to charge restocking fee or anything?*
> 
> All this arguing, its a conspiracy by Asus theyre trying to get us to turn against one another by selling us garbage for $800+
> 
> edit, Id prefer they ignore each other rather than snitching. Its funny a few weeks ago I typed a few asterisks in a sentence talking about a product & someone snitched on me cause they thought I actually typed a naughty word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got repramanded by the admins FOR TYPING SHIFT+8 two or three times! Ridiculous and since then I have seen others doing the same & actually cussing & much worse. Im not gonna run and tell on em
> Are we 10 years old? Please dont tell someone to snitch its bothersome


LOL.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I just realized. I'm going from a 1920x1080p 60hz 2ms TN display to 2560x1440p 144Hz + Gsync. I cant wait to see what the fuss is about with high hertz and gsync.


Yep, like misiak said its going to be big difference in response and just how much more clear everything looks and smoothing. Also, with more hertz I feel like there is much more depth and 3D presentation in general. Not sure if its the increase in hertz, but from what I gather here and there, it seems to be atleast partly true.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> no, you don't need any special DP cable.


Thanks for clearing that up, I really wasn't sure.


----------



## Searchofsub

I feel like the refresh rate increase in monitors and most these monitors having QC is not talked about as much. I think there might be a reason why the real big names brands like LG, SONY, and Samsung are not naming their own products anything above 60hertz in monitors.

Here is copy and paste.

"*So assuming a 120Hz monitor and a 120 FPS output from the GPU, every 8.3333 ms (1/120th of a second) a new frame is generated and sent to the monitor to display. The pixels START changing colors. The response time is the time it takes for the pixels to go from the old frame color to the new frame color. The* shorter the better obviously. In a 120Hz monitor if the response time is for example 1ms (for all pixels, see below) it will take 1ms for all pixels to change and then for the remainder of this cycle (7.333 next ms) the frame will be static. *We can all see how if the response time is greater than 8.333 ms for a 120Hz screen this would be terrible as the pixels would never quite achieve the final color of the current frame before having to start displaying the next frame again.

* Of note response time is not uniform! The reported response time is actually a weighted average. For any given monitor the response time varies for pixels depending on the colors they are going to/from, more specifically the shade of grey of the old/new frame.

*Also mentioned in that thread is the fact that most monitors with response times of 1-4ms use something called "overdrive" which will change the pixels color faster but will sometimes overshoot leading to a different kind of image distortion* (not blurriness as it is fast, but sometimes does not get the exact color wanted)."


----------



## WhoisAlexTrebek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> Any day that Amazon wants to get these in would be great.


Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't asus limit the pg279q exclusively to newegg? It's sad acer isn't giving a release date for their xb271hu, even more pathetic being forced in buying something from newegg and furthermore an asus product knowing you will be screwed if you try to replace or return anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I just realized. I'm going from a 1920x1080p 60hz 2ms TN display to 2560x1440p 144Hz + Gsync. I cant wait to see what the fuss is about with high hertz and gsync.


Enjoy spoiling yourself, you will never want to game on a regular monitor again


----------



## x3sphere

It's not a Newegg exclusive. Amazon did have stock but it sold out very quickly.

A few people over at HardForum had their Amazon order ship today.


----------



## WhoisAlexTrebek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's not a Newegg exclusive. Amazon did have stock but it sold out very quickly.
> 
> A few people over at HardForum had their Amazon order ship today.


That helps a bit. The page for me was always out of stock, I must of found it too late, then I saw the PG279Q available for over a day on newegg until it sold out.

Currently 3 reviews on amazon and 11 on newegg. Almost half the newegg reviews have a response from asus. This is going to get interesting. Asus can sell whatever they want but if those reviews start heading downhill and the product catches a low average there is nothing they can do except spam their copy paste.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It's not a Newegg exclusive. Amazon did have stock but it sold out very quickly.
> 
> A few people over at HardForum had their Amazon order ship today.


Really now? I preordered on amazon on the 2nd fairly quickly when it popped. I have not been sent any notifications or updates on the product.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Really now? I preordered on amazon on the 2nd fairly quickly when it popped. I have not been sent any notifications or updates on the product.


This guy ordered on the 1st:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/3t6nea/datapoint_asus_pg279q_ordered_on_amazon_nov_1/

Perhaps yours will be shipping soon then


----------



## enkur

Just to be sure.. did you try cleaning the screen with a LCD cleaner/cloth... I had couple of botches like that and it just turned out to be tiny smudge from dirt/dust/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywest153*
> 
> So I've just done an RMA on my monitor I received today from Newegg. Sad this happened, as I've waited for months on this thing.
> 
> Bleed wasn't bad, glow wasn't bad, no dead pixels and I could live with the slight off-white at the top left of screen.
> 
> However, what really set me off were these really bright white circles/spots in multiple locations of the monitor. In total I counted about 10, and they are ESPECIALLY noticeable when browsing the web or doing anything with a bright color background (especially white).
> 
> Any idea what this is about? I can't imagine this would go away after a few days of use...


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Really now? I preordered on amazon on the 2nd fairly quickly when it popped. I have not been sent any notifications or updates on the product.


Same here. I didn't even realize it was available on the 1st.


----------



## skywest153

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Just to be sure.. did you try cleaning the screen with a LCD cleaner/cloth... I had couple of botches like that and it just turned out to be tiny smudge from dirt/dust/


I didn't. After researching more online I think it's clear this is some issue internally. Dust/Dirt/Grime is easy to see when you turn off the display and use a flashlight on the LCD to see spots. When the monitor is powered down these spots are 100% gone.

Sadly, this is what I consider a truly defective item at $800. I just can't let it go in my mind given there's about 10-15 of these spots throughout as much as I'd love to and just keep it.









It's going back.


----------



## enkur

I would return it... for $800 we need to demand better QC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywest153*
> 
> I didn't. After researching more online I think it's clear this is some issue internally. Dust/Dirt/Grime is easy to see when you turn off the display and use a flashlight on the LCD to see spots. When the monitor is powered down these spots are 100% gone.
> 
> Sadly, this is what I consider a truly defective item at $800. I just can't let it go give there's about 10-15 of these spots throughout as much as I'd love to.


----------



## WhoisAlexTrebek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywest153*
> 
> I didn't. After researching more online I think it's clear this is some issue internally. Dust/Dirt/Grime is easy to see when you turn off the display and use a flashlight on the LCD to see spots. When the monitor is powered down these spots are 100% gone.
> 
> Sadly, this is what I consider a truly defective item at $800. I just can't let it go give there's about 10-15 of these spots throughout as much as I'd love to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> I would return it... for $800 we need to demand better QC.


That's what I'm saying. Do we really tolerate companies increasing their profit margins by saving a few bucks on QC or is the technology behind this panels so complex that no manufacturer can produce a panel without defect?

Asus should step up to QC instead of stepping up to newegg's reviews.


----------



## YamiJustin

Why the hell can't I find this? The main product page has a link for amazon which produces no actual link to the product. What's with new things coming out yet not actually being available. I find it hard to believe there are THAT many people willing to dump $800+ on a monitor.


----------



## Benny89

Lol.

My retailer said that they have for no information about new batch delivery, but they encourage me to get replacement as they feel bad about all those RMAs









LOL! I guess they want my money or...

they really feel bad even if that is not their fault. I bet ASUS do not feel bad at all


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Some of us had dead pixels/dust problem. In my case in all 3 I had were pixels perfect and no dust. But glow and amount bleeding places and its intense was totally unbearable for me. It tottaly destroy immersion in games, is distracting and annoying as hell.


Thanks for your reply. I wrote before that I decided to keep my screen due to not having time at all for returns or RMA at the moment. I think at this stage of my life this was actually a good decision so I could get some work done from home and the replacements probably wouldn't have been any better. And I already returned one monitor due to physical bend. When comparing glow/bleed to other pics posted here it seems my monitor is crappy in that area too but it also got dead or stuck pixels.









I don't know what to do, next year I'm probably looking for another monitor. But I still need 2560x1440 resolution over 60 Hz, and definitely, definitely not another TN for me. I had the PG278Q, but the grainy coating made it unbearable when getting some work done even if the screen was perfect otherwise. And it lacked the HDMI port. One clear disadvantage of the PG278Q were the washed out colors, for example Witcher 3 looks way better on IPS than TN when using ultra settings. I think I missed a huge portion of that game graphics because of the colors only if not talking about the glow.









I can get distracted by the glow in SOMA for example, but after my MG279Q it is still much better. The MG279Q was the crappiest monitor I've ever bought from Asus..when playing Thief all I could see in the dark was yellow, maybe 50 % of the whole screen.









So for now I am stuck with dust/dead pixels and some glow but I can still get some work and gaming done. Does DELL have any better options that are not using TN?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I wrote before that I decided to keep my screen due to not having time at all for returns or RMA at the moment. I think at this stage of my life this was actually a good decision so I could get some work done from home and the replacements probably wouldn't have been any better. And I already returned one monitor due to physical bend. When comparing glow/bleed to other pics posted here it seems my monitor is crappy in that area too but it also got dead or stuck pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do, next year I'm probably looking for another monitor. But I still need 2560x1440 resolution over 60 Hz, and definitely, definitely not another TN for me. I had the PG278Q, but the grainy coating made it unbearable when getting some work done even if the screen was perfect otherwise. And it lacked the HDMI port. One clear disadvantage of the PG278Q were the washed out colors, for example Witcher 3 looks way better on IPS than TN when using ultra settings. I think I missed a huge portion of that game graphics because of the colors only if not talking about the glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get distracted by the glow in SOMA for example, but after my MG279Q it is still much better. The MG279Q was the crappiest monitor I've ever bought from Asus..when playing Thief all I could see in the dark was yellow, maybe 50 % of the whole screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for now I am stuck with dust/dead pixels and some glow but I can still get some work and gaming done. Does DELL have any better options that are not using TN?


I understand. I have beaten Witcher 3 on my old 1080p TN and then I played in Hearts of Stone on PG279Q and colors were for sure much better! But differance was not big enough for me to tolarate bleed and glow. On TN I was just playing and forget about world. On PG glow and bleed was clearly tools made to keep me away from 100% soaking into game. That is my problem with this IPS. Faults that break my immersion.

And no, Dell has now only TN AUO monitor (basicely same monitor as old SWIFT). And there are literally NO NEWS about new Acer XB Predator.

I came straight from 60Hz 1080p TN to this and two things hit me most:

- Jumping from TN to IPS and 1080p to 1440p is huge! Worth every penny
- Jumping from normal flawless screen to horrible and awuful glow and backlight bleeding everywhere was also huge. No worth any penny

And so upgrading monitor has become one big irritating experiance. 7 years ago I bought my TN 1080p monitor and here I thought technology went so far that I will be blow away by newest, awesome monitors. And my dissapointment was/is huge....

I wish I didn't learn about IPS at all.


----------



## RedRumy3

Well I just ordered one from newegg like 8 mins ago. Shows out of stock now but mine is shipping from cali so it doesn't look like ill get it this week. I did free shipping since it was like 12$ to ship to ny? Anyway says estimated Tuesday and the 3 day shipping which was 12$ said Monday so I just went with free.

Hopefully I don't get a really bad one or I will just return it and wait a few more months.

Code:



Code:


Shipping from CA, USA

    ASUS ROG PG279Q Black 27" WQHD IPS 2560X1440, NVIDIA G-Sync Gaming Monitor, 165 Hz refresh Rate, Slim Bezel Design with ...
    Item #: N82E16824236660
    Standard Return Policy

    For Asus Tech Support, Please Call 502-995-0883 or http://helpdesk.asus.com/

        $799.99
Subtotal        $799.99
Tax     $0.00
Super Eggsaver (4-7 bus. days)  $0.00
Order Total     $799.99


----------



## YamiJustin

Ugh, how is it out of stock in 8 mins?!


----------



## Benny89

Funny thing: new Acer XB271HU price in Czech Republic two stores already: 19 990 Kč, about 740 euro!

http://lcd-monitory.heureka.cz/acer-xb271hu/

Also info from NCIX.com (canada): http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27in-33-118288.htm

"_This item is not yet available but you can pre-order this now. We will ship this product shortly after its *estimated arrival date of 11/30/2015*. The final price is subject to change. You will be charged for this item once the ETA is confirmed by the manufacturer._"


----------



## austzorro

Got mine today - pre-ordered from PLE.

Compared to the Acer models, this one is definitely a lot better when it comes to build quality. Unfortunately I found 3 dodgy pixels. 2 stuck on white, the other is changing colours non-stop.

In addition, two spots which contained some bleed. Pictures attached.

NOTE: The yellowish colour is IPS glow, whereas the whitish colour represents the backlight bleed. These photos were taken from my Samsung S5 phone.

Picture 1: http://s6.postimg.org/5ai3f8am9/20151117_184538.jpg
Picture 2: http://s6.postimg.org/u2hpmgrsx/20151117_184628.jpg
Picture 3: http://s6.postimg.org/6zr6naqbl/20151117_184658.jpg

Overall the monitor looks fantastic and the 165hz works perfectly. Its already built when you pull it out of the box, so no need to attach it to a stand or screw in the panel.

I am considering swapping it for the another due to these annoying pixels that are now in my field of view (once you pick them up, they never go off your radar).

What do you guys think?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Got mine today - pre-ordered from PLE.
> 
> Compared to the Acer models, this one is definitely a lot better when it comes to build quality. Unfortunately I found 3 dodgy pixels. 2 stuck on white, the other is changing colours non-stop.
> 
> In addition, two spots which contained some bleed. Pictures attached.
> 
> NOTE: The yellowish colour is IPS glow, whereas the whitish colour represents the backlight bleed. These photos were taken from my Samsung S5 phone.
> 
> Picture 1: http://s6.postimg.org/5ai3f8am9/20151117_184538.jpg
> Picture 2: http://s6.postimg.org/u2hpmgrsx/20151117_184628.jpg
> Picture 3: http://s6.postimg.org/6zr6naqbl/20151117_184658.jpg
> 
> Overall the monitor looks fantastic and the 165hz works perfectly. Its already built when you pull it out of the box, so no need to attach it to a stand or screw in the panel.
> 
> I am considering swapping it for the another due to these annoying pixels that are now in my field of view (once you pick them up, they never go off your radar).
> 
> What do you guys think?


i wouldnt deal with one dead pixel


----------



## selbyftw

Just had my FOURTH yes fourth monitor delivered today and it's the worst of the bunch. I giant smudge of dust on one side and a very small piece on the other. The colour is horrific. On a white screen one half is yellow and other half is white. I'm being to think that a good version of this model doesn't exist.


----------



## sdmf74

Ill say it again Asus said they guarantee there wont be any stock issues, what a joke they should have known they would need like 3 times as many panels just to cover manufacturer defects on this model.
We know they are aware of the issues cause they deliberately cherry picked good monitors for all the reviewers.
I was unaware that Amazon ever got ant 279's, I didnt even get a email notify saying they had em

ACER XB271HU is now on NCIX.US for $1072.98! WTH for a 27" flat panel


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Just had my FOURTH yes fourth monitor delivered today and it's the worst of the bunch. I giant smudge of dust on one side and a very small piece on the other. The colour is horrific. On a white screen one half is yellow and other half is white. I'm being to think that a good version of this model doesn't exist.


what's the manufacture date?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Got mine today - pre-ordered from PLE.
> 
> Compared to the Acer models, this one is definitely a lot better when it comes to build quality. Unfortunately I found 3 dodgy pixels. 2 stuck on white, the other is changing colours non-stop.
> 
> In addition, two spots which contained some bleed. Pictures attached.
> 
> NOTE: The yellowish colour is IPS glow, whereas the whitish colour represents the backlight bleed. These photos were taken from my Samsung S5 phone.
> 
> Picture 1: http://s6.postimg.org/5ai3f8am9/20151117_184538.jpg
> Picture 2: http://s6.postimg.org/u2hpmgrsx/20151117_184628.jpg
> Picture 3: http://s6.postimg.org/6zr6naqbl/20151117_184658.jpg
> 
> Overall the monitor looks fantastic and the 165hz works perfectly. Its already built when you pull it out of the box, so no need to attach it to a stand or screw in the panel.
> 
> I am considering swapping it for the another due to these annoying pixels that are now in my field of view (once you pick them up, they never go off your radar).
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks like my first one I sent back.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Just had my FOURTH yes fourth monitor delivered today and it's the worst of the bunch. I giant smudge of dust on one side and a very small piece on the other. The colour is horrific. On a white screen one half is yellow and other half is white. I'm being to think that a good version of this model doesn't exist.


Thats it. I''m getting X34 next week.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> what's the manufacture date?


September, which leads me to believe that is a reboxed return as my second monitor was from October.

The September one seem to be the worst.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Thats it. I''m getting X34 next week.


Yeah mate I would if I were you, luckily the company I am ordering are happy for me to keep returning until I get a good one, I've heard that many of the issues that the X34 had on release were solved witha firmware update.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> September, which leads me to believe that is a reboxed return as my second monitor was from October.
> 
> The September one seem to be the worst.


possibly. good thing i bought my retailers warranty they replace it with a brand new unit straight from their inventory.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> possibly. good thing i bought my retailers warranty they replace it with a brand new unit straight from their inventory.


It always was quite fishy as the company I bought it from website is still 'out of stock' and the box was double cellotaped.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> It always was quite fishy as the company I bought it from website is still 'out of stock' and the box was double cellotaped.


no wonder, that's repackaged for sure. when i bought mine from ncix they let me inspect the box for damages and check that the tape is still the original tape from asus. but i got a sept batch so i guess this batch really has problems.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylos*
> 
> I think that's some kind of pressure-induced defect, had these on my first Asus as well (and on a Dell U3014).
> 
> What's the consensus on acceptable discoloration/uniformity issues? My display's lower right is blueish, the top darker/more orange. Pretty noticeable when browsing the web and moving Windows explorer around. Seems to be a really common issue - should I just live with it? It's not noticeable while gaming and watching movies.


This is why I've returned mine. It was annoying as hell. See my video on YouTube. If it annoys you, return it because you won't start noticing it. What is manufacturing date of yours? September ?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> *So did any of you that purchased an Asus 279q from Newegg have any trouble returning it? Did they hassle you or try to charge restocking fee or anything?*
> 
> All this arguing, its a conspiracy by Asus theyre trying to get us to turn against one another by selling us garbage for $800+
> 
> edit, Id prefer they ignore each other rather than snitching. Its funny a few weeks ago I typed a few asterisks in a sentence talking about a product & someone snitched on me cause they thought I actually typed a naughty word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got repramanded by the admins FOR TYPING SHIFT+8 two or three times! Ridiculous and since then I have seen others doing the same & actually cussing & much worse. Im not gonna run and tell on em
> Are we 10 years old? Please dont tell someone to snitch its bothersome


Yes, I've got couple of warnings from admins for use a really very uuuugly word, ehm sorry I can't tell it loud but it's is synonym for a poop. Really very nasty word... And I've used even few asterisks in that word. Really ridiculous, because this word I've used is an exact name for this panel I've had







Some people really need to behave very important

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> My retailer said that they have for no information about new batch delivery, but they encourage me to get replacement as they feel bad about all those RMAs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I guess they want my money or...
> 
> they really feel bad even if that is not their fault. I bet ASUS do not feel bad at all


LOL, you are going to try a luck again with 4th replacement ?







I thought you are done with PG279Q and moving towards Dell...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Funny thing: new Acer XB271HU price in Czech Republic two stores already: 19 990 Kč, about 740 euro!
> 
> http://lcd-monitory.heureka.cz/acer-xb271hu/
> 
> Also info from NCIX.com (canada): http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-predator-xb271hu-bmiprz-27in-33-118288.htm
> 
> "_This item is not yet available but you can pre-order this now. We will ship this product shortly after its *estimated arrival date of 11/30/2015*. The final price is subject to change. You will be charged for this item once the ETA is confirmed by the manufacturer._"


LOL, very interesting. In any case if those idiots use again a high power blue power state diode I'm done with them







So let's wait for this guy.... 99% it will be the same as Asus with all its issues. But maybe a miracle will happen...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Got mine today - pre-ordered from PLE.
> 
> Compared to the Acer models, this one is definitely a lot better when it comes to build quality. Unfortunately I found 3 dodgy pixels. 2 stuck on white, the other is changing colours non-stop.
> 
> In addition, two spots which contained some bleed. Pictures attached.
> 
> NOTE: The yellowish colour is IPS glow, whereas the whitish colour represents the backlight bleed. These photos were taken from my Samsung S5 phone.
> 
> Picture 1: http://s6.postimg.org/5ai3f8am9/20151117_184538.jpg
> Picture 2: http://s6.postimg.org/u2hpmgrsx/20151117_184628.jpg
> Picture 3: http://s6.postimg.org/6zr6naqbl/20151117_184658.jpg
> 
> Overall the monitor looks fantastic and the 165hz works perfectly. Its already built when you pull it out of the box, so no need to attach it to a stand or screw in the panel.
> 
> I am considering swapping it for the another due to these annoying pixels that are now in my field of view (once you pick them up, they never go off your radar).
> 
> What do you guys think?


Damn man, all these panels are so screwed. All of them... This is so sad. I had exactly the same orange glow in all corners + few stuck pixels. Did you check for uniformity, e.g. when browsing? I bet the top is yellowish.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Just had my FOURTH yes fourth monitor delivered today and it's the worst of the bunch. I giant smudge of dust on one side and a very small piece on the other. The colour is horrific. On a white screen one half is yellow and other half is white. I'm being to think that a good version of this model doesn't exist.


Welcome to the club. Had exactly the same. Horrible yellow ting makes this panel a utter crap. You can look at that, it's so distracting. That's why I'm very afraid to try my luck again. Your previous three monitors, did they have same yellow tint in the top half ? Seems September models are really screwed up. Let's hope it will improve, so let's wait couple of month. I know it is a hard time to wait, but currently it makes no sense to buy this monitor if you want enjoy it and not to live with some cripple.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> possibly. good thing i bought my retailers warranty they replace it with a brand new unit straight from their inventory.


It can be easily a refurb man... In any case good luck.


----------



## Stigmatta

I wonder if this monitor will be discontinued with all these problems and RMA's? Not too mention, will the Acer XB271HU be just as bad? Really disappointed i had to send mine back, but even more disappointed i have no idea what to actually wait for and purchase now... I was also considering the X34 with Gsync when it releases, but im not really a fan of "curved" screens.


----------



## Falkentyne

Im starting to think XB271HU will be much better.
There has to be a reason why it's been delayed.
Maybe Acer knows something and Asus got a bunch of bad panels?

Now I want to see what Eizo FS2735 will use.....


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Im starting to think XB271HU will be much better.
> There has to be a reason why it's been delayed.
> Maybe Acer knows something and Asus got a bunch of bad panels?
> 
> Now I want to see what Eizo FS2735 will use.....


I plan to buy this one too, and will return either the PG279Q or XB271HU, whichever is better.


----------



## Sargon

The more I follow this thread, the closer I get to pulling the trigger on a Dell S2716DG. Between stock issues and bad panels, I don't want to be spending months in limbo trying to get a good PG279Q.


----------



## Cheesel

I am with you. This lottery scares me. I also have never had IPS, 144hz, or 1440p so I think I will be just as happy with the dell.


----------



## misiak

Read lot of positives reviews on amazon and newegg concerning S2716DG but I'm really afraid of the uniformity. Especially color and gamma shift. Some people were saying they did not notice but it's hardly to believe.

@Benny, are you still going get this Dell ?


----------



## Levesque

It's so sad reading everything here... it's the Acer XB270HU all over again.

I exchanged my Acer 5 times, 5 RMAs, and still don't have a good one.

All the 5 had a side with yellowish/brownish whites/greys on the left side, to different degree, but it was always there. Just like some people are reporting here.

Keep exchanging them guys. Don't let those manufacturers get away with it. It's 800$, and it's a display. It's not a mouse.

Good luck guys. I know what you're going through.


----------



## Adajer

Eh, If mine from Amazon is a lemon, I will keep trying until Acer XB271HU comes out if it is the same price.

Just so disheartening to have waited a whole year without updates for this monitor to only have it finally release with abysmal quality control. What did Asus do in that entire year? You would have thought the year was spent correcting QC troubles Acer had, but they are the same if not worse. So tired of 60hz idk what to do.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> It's so sad reading everything here... it's the Acer XB270HU all over again.
> 
> I exchanged my Acer 5 times, 5 RMAs, and still don't have a good one.
> 
> All the 5 had a side with yellowish/brownish whites/greys on the left side, to different degree, but it was always there. Just like some people are reporting here.
> 
> Keep exchanging them guys. Don't let those manufacturers get away with it. It's 800$, and it's a display. It's not a mouse.
> 
> Good luck guys. I know what you're going through.


No, it's not... It's even worse







Seriously, the one I owned had much more issues than Acer I've returned today... Seems with this ASUS you have yellowish crap at top half. Maybe a bad luck, who knows.

Wonder why there is so little reviews on S2716DG.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Read lot of positives reviews on amazon and newegg concerning S2716DG but I'm really afraid of the uniformity. Especially color and gamma shift. Some people were saying they did not notice but it's hardly to believe.
> 
> @Benny, are you still going get this Dell ?


I am torn a little, not becasue I belive in Asus, but because new Acer is close to release it seems 30.11.2015. I would like to try it also before deciding to go TN. It is only (so it seems) two weeks till Acer releases XB.

So if I have two weeks I may try one more replacement of Asus. They are out of stock everywhere so maybe next batch will be freshed batch (October/November?) instead of refurbish returned panels.

If retailer delivers my new Asus before XB comes out- I will see if its good. If they won't be able to replace me monitor before XB releases- I will just ask for refund and give Acer a shot.

Now if Acer also fails- I will 100% go for TN swift as there is no more hope for me.

34" panels are simply too expensive for me. For its price in Poland I can alsmost get PG/XB and second 980 TI so no







.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am torn a little, not becasue I belive in Asus, but because new Acer is close to release it seems 30.11.2015. I would like to try it also before deciding to go TN. It is only (so it seems) two weeks till Acer releases XB.
> 
> So if I have two weeks I may try one more replacement of Asus. They are out of stock everywhere so maybe next batch will be freshed batch (October/November?) instead of refurbish returned panels.
> 
> If retailer delivers my new Asus before XB comes out- I will see if its good. If they won't be able to replace me monitor before XB releases- I will just ask for refund and give Acer a shot.
> 
> Now if Acer also fails- I will 100% go for TN swift as there is no more hope for me.
> 
> 34" panels are simply too expensive for me. For its price in Poland I can alsmost get PG/XB and second 980 TI so no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That sounds reasonable. If Acer screw this as well, then we are done... Why do you want to get ROG Swift and not Dell ? I suppose Dell is better option. Seems much better QC, at least from review I've read. Maybe I will give it a chance as well, but I'm too afraid of color and gama shifts. I had it on Rog and I didn't like it but now I don't know what is worse, dead pixels, yellow tint, white patches, orange glow or TN shift







At least you know that it can't be better and it's limitation of technology and not manufacturing flaw. It is like you are going to buy a new car and you already know that you get faulty...

34" wide is not a option for me unfortunately. And for work absolutely unsuitable.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That sounds reasonable. If Acer screw this as well, then we are done... Why do you want to get ROG Swift and not Dell ? I suppose Dell is better option. Seems much better QC, at least from review I've read. Maybe I will give it a chance as well, but I'm too afraid of color and gama shifts. I had it on Rog and I didn't like it but now I don't know what is worse, dead pixels, yellow tint, white patches, orange glow or TN shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you know that it can't be better and it's limitation of technology and not manufacturing flaw. It is like you are going to buy a new car and you already know that you get faulty...
> 
> 34" wide is not a option for me unfortunately. And for work absolutely unsuitable.


Simply because ROG has better design suited for my Black-Red gaming station. No other reason. Everything on my desk is Black-Red so ROG suits better. And Vega made a comparsion between Dell and ROG and they are 99% the same monitors, with little differences- like Dell has smaller bezels but ROG has joystick for OSD (which I absolutely love). Thay use same panel so ROG first if Acer fails.

Blah.....I am getting sick of those monitors.

And here I am again on my 1080p IPS- no G-Sync, only 60Hz but man...the image quality compare to those trash AUOs....no problems playing dark games in the dark.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Simply because ROG has better design suited for my Black-Red gaming station. No other reason. Everything on my desk is Black-Red so ROG suits better. And Vega made a comparsion between Dell and ROG and they are 99% the same monitors, with little differences- like Dell has smaller bezels but ROG has joystick for OSD (which I absolutely love). Thay use same panel so ROG first if Acer fails.
> 
> Blah.....I am getting sick of those monitors.
> 
> And here I am again on my 1080p IPS- no G-Sync, only 60Hz but man...the image quality compare to those trash AUOs....no problems playing dark games in the dark.


I've overclocked my new Benq VA to 87Hz and it's night and day comparing to 60Hz. Try it if you want. Even 75Hz if big improvement. Input lag from v-sync reduced pretty much and fluidity also good. It's nice to play without that glow everywhere







And black is black finally. It could be faster though, In my opinion it has around 10ms response time. 4ms declared by Benq is a pure BS. If this would be 144Hz with G-sync and 144Hz I would grab it with all my fingers. But I'm pretty fine with this, I will stick for some time but I miss that huge screen and resolution comparing to this 24". This really sucks, if there would be no glow, PG279Q cold be the best universal gaming monitor. Like this it's an utter crap.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I've overclocked my new Benq VA to 87Hz and it's night and day comparing to 60Hz.


Out of curiosity, what's your monitor? Is it the GW2470H or the EW2750ZL?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Now I want to see what Eizo FS2735 will use.....


Seems pretty legit. bummer its freesync sort of.


----------



## Falkentyne

87hz = 1000 / 87 = 11.49 ms response time.

Benq is talking about pixel transition time, not response time (which is basically input lag or image persistence, whatever).
You can have a monitor with 16 miliseconds of input lag, at 60hz, and yet have a 10 ms response time, because the pixels can change voltages and back in a full cycle within 10 ms.
However this would be useless if the REFRESH RATE is LOWER (slower) than the response time *EXCEPT* for that monitor not having any RTA/overdrive artifacts. Because then the frame would not be completed even though the pixels would be completed by then. At least that way, when the frame does complete, the pixels will have finished transitions in time.


----------



## Ryzone

Welp I just checked my newegg page and it still says packaging. I thought it would of shipped by morning.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's your monitor? Is it the GW2470H or the EW2750ZL?


GW2470H


----------



## Zwambo

so far using the PG279Q for about 3 days the features it packs are absolutely amazing however my unit also has quite bad bleed and im only able to run it 120hz due to the known bug caused by Gysnc that raises the power/temps to a silly number if run anything over 120hz, never have i seen 89C on my 980ti NEVER im quite happy to let it run at 80-83 on witcher 3 my most demanding game but nearly 90C is just plain ******ed.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 87hz = 1000 / 87 = 11.49 ms response time.
> 
> Benq is talking about pixel transition time, not response time (which is basically input lag or image persistence, whatever).
> You can have a monitor with 16 miliseconds of input lag, at 60hz, and yet have a 10 ms response time, because the pixels can change voltages and back in a full cycle within 10 ms.
> However this would be useless if the REFRESH RATE is LOWER (slower) than the response time *EXCEPT* for that monitor not having any RTA/overdrive artifacts. Because then the frame would not be completed even though the pixels would be completed by then. At least that way, when the frame does complete, the pixels will have finished transitions in time.


Benq declares 4ms (GTG) response time, so don't know exactly what are you talking about. Input lag is exactly the same as PG279Q. There is noticeably worse response time comparing PG279Q. I've tested on 60Hz and transitions from 0 - 128 are really slow. That's why I can see much more ghosting than on PG279Q. On Asus ghosting is very minimal. On this one it's pretty big on contrast surfaces, but in games and in normal conditions it is barely noticeable. However, 87Hz vs 60Hz is night and day. Input lag introduced by v-sync (I can't play without v-sync on) is dramatically reduced. Overal smoothness is very good though. There is absolutely no bleed, no glow, no dead pixels and overall uniformity is very good. The only drawback is 1080p and no g-sync. And 24" after I've accustomed to 27" Asus


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zwambo*
> 
> so far using the PG279Q for about 3 days the features it packs are absolutely amazing however my unit also has quite bad bleed and im only able to run it 120hz due to the known bug caused by Gysnc that raises the power/temps to a silly number if run anything over 120hz, never have i seen 89C on my 980ti NEVER im quite happy to let it run at 80-83 on witcher 3 my most demanding game but nearly 90C is just plain ******ed.


Lol!!! What brand is that GPU?!! My G1 in 1440p Witcher 3 Ultra after several hours reached max 74 C. In 1080 p it never goes above 72. And it has +75 overvoltage and 1520 Hz on clock.

If bad bleed bothers you now, it will bother you all the time.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zwambo*
> 
> so far using the PG279Q for about 3 days the features it packs are absolutely amazing however my unit also has quite bad bleed and im only able to run it 120hz due to the known bug caused by Gysnc that raises the power/temps to a silly number if run anything over 120hz, never have i seen 89C on my 980ti NEVER im quite happy to let it run at 80-83 on witcher 3 my most demanding game but nearly 90C is just plain ******ed.


This is normal, it's because pixel clock is too high at 144hz and it is not reliable to run on idle clocks. That's why Nvidia implemented this in drivers. Hopefully they will optimize it. So for you just set the monitor at 120Hz in desktop and then in drivers 3d options select to use maximum refresh rate... All your 3D apps will switch to 144Hz automatically.


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Just had mine for a few days and it started to form a hard to see halo backlight bleed on it. Fortunately the screen itself is perfect (no dead pixels/dust/light or dark spots) so I think I'll be keeping this.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Benq declares 4ms (GTG) response time, so don't know exactly what are you talking about. Input lag is exactly the same as PG279Q. There is noticeably worse response time comparing PG279Q. I've tested on 60Hz and transitions from 0 - 128 are really slow. That's why I can see much more ghosting than on PG279Q. On Asus ghosting is very minimal. On this one it's pretty big on contrast surfaces, but in games and in normal conditions it is barely noticeable. However, 87Hz vs 60Hz is night and day. Input lag introduced by v-sync (I can't play without v-sync on) is dramatically reduced. Overal smoothness is very good though. There is absolutely no bleed, no glow, no dead pixels and overall uniformity is very good. The only drawback is 1080p and no g-sync. And 24" after I've accustomed to 27" Asus


Um....come on.
GTG is grey to grey transitions. It's a pixel's transition from changing from one shade of grey to another.

A TRUE transition--a true response time of a pixel is a pixel changing from WHITE, to BLACK, to WHITE again.
That takes the longest amount of time.

When you push an overdrive circuit, you are pushing the voltages so the white to black to white transition happens within the refresh period (the update period). the update period is the true input lag.. that's what the formula is. 1000 divided by hz, in milliseconds, since milli meansi thousandths.

When you push the overdrive circuit to make slow pixels respond faster, and make black to white to black cycle happen within the refresh period, you may make white to black to white respond faster (this helps remove NORMAL ghosting), but the payback for that is something called INVERSE ghosting or inverse RTA artifacts. This is because faster transitioning color patterns, often those that are closer together, like yellow to Cyan, or red to teal, or especially white to brown, are *OVERSHOT* because the voltages are too high. That's why you get an 'inverse" copy of a moving object. The ghost disappears when the extra voltage discharges and the pixel switches back to normal.

Refresh rate + signal processing time is your absolute input lag. (signal processing can occur in both the monitor and the video card). Response time is how fast pixels can transition. Black to yellow transitions tend to show normal ghosting even at high overdrive levels, with black to brown being amazingly clean, while white to yellow shows inverse ghosting and white to brown shows a very nasty inverse.

Grey to grey response time numbers are a complete joke. It isn't even a full cycle..its one grey color to another grey color.


----------



## Ryzone

It's back in stock at newegg boys


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Um....come on.
> GTG is grey to grey transitions. It's a pixel's transition from changing from one shade of grey to another.
> 
> A TRUE transition--a true response time of a pixel is a pixel changing from WHITE, to BLACK, to WHITE again.
> That takes the longest amount of time.
> 
> When you push an overdrive circuit, you are pushing the voltages so the white to black to white transition happens within the refresh period (the update period). the update period is the true input lag.. that's what the formula is. 1000 divided by hz, in milliseconds, since milli meansi thousandths.
> 
> When you push the overdrive circuit to make slow pixels respond faster, and make black to white to black cycle happen within the refresh period, you may make white to black to white respond faster (this helps remove NORMAL ghosting), but the payback for that is something called INVERSE ghosting or inverse RTA artifacts. This is because faster transitioning color patterns, often those that are closer together, like yellow to Cyan, or red to teal, or especially white to brown, are *OVERSHOT* because the voltages are too high. That's why you get an 'inverse" copy of a moving object. The ghost disappears when the extra voltage discharges and the pixel switches back to normal.
> 
> Refresh rate + signal processing time is your absolute input lag. (signal processing can occur in both the monitor and the video card). Response time is how fast pixels can transition. Black to yellow transitions tend to show normal ghosting even at high overdrive levels, with black to brown being amazingly clean, while white to yellow shows inverse ghosting and white to brown shows a very nasty inverse.
> 
> Grey to grey response time numbers are a complete joke. It isn't even a full cycle..its one grey color to another grey color.


Yes, that's right. Therefore I've said this is obviously slower than 279Q despite on paper they have same 4ms GTG response time. Btw, I have AMA set to High, premium mode has pretty much overshoot. But here is no big difference between off and high.

I've tried basically this test :



And here I can see clearly a pretty big amount of ghosting. On PG279 it is hardly noticeable. So conclusion is that VA panels are slowest and maybe this is the reason why we don't see fast 144Hz VA panels. Even there will be this 100Hz VA panel, I'm bit afraid of response time.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Im starting to think XB271HU will be much better.
> There has to be a reason why it's been delayed.
> Maybe Acer knows something and Asus got a bunch of bad panels?










Haha, if you scroll back far enough on this thread you will find people saying EXACTLY the same thing about the PG279Q vs the XB270HU, and the time it took Asus to bring it to market when the Acer was out ages ago. Everyone hoped they were taking that time to improve upon all the issues... yet here we are all over again, and NOTHING has improved. I promise you now, the XB271HU will be NO DIFFERENT. Forget ANY monitor that's using this panel, or any panel made by AUO for that matter. They are all junk.


----------



## papashimbers

Ordered mine from Newegg , received it last Saturday. It's a September batch. Def has some bleed and glow on a black screen, but it doesn't bother me , I usually don't game in the dark. Luckily it has no dead pixels, dust, etc. I also have two other IPS monitors , Asus PA248 and a Benq PL2710pt 1440p. The gysinc is phenomenal along with the 144hz. I've only had 60hz monitors and it's a nice change here's a pic, what do you guys think.


----------



## LolCakeLazors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papashimbers*
> 
> Ordered mine from Newegg , received it last Saturday. It's a September batch. Def has some bleed and glow on a black screen, but it doesn't bother me , I usually don't game in the dark. Luckily it has no dead pixels, dust, etc. here's a pic, what do you guys think.


Lower brightness first and post another picture. It doesn't seem like it would look too bad at a lower brightness.


----------



## x3sphere

Ya definitely turn down the brightness. It's ridiculously high out of the box - 80 which is over 200 cd/m2.

A more reasonable setting is around 25


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papashimbers*
> 
> Ordered mine from Newegg , received it last Saturday. It's a September batch. Def has some bleed and glow on a black screen, but it doesn't bother me , I usually don't game in the dark. Luckily it has no dead pixels, dust, etc. I also have two other IPS monitors , Asus PA248 and a Benq PL2710pt 1440p. The gysinc is phenomenal along with the 144hz. I've only had 60hz monitors and it's a nice change here's a pic, what do you guys think.


Any chance you can take a short video with your phone and make a screenshot? It will be closer to reality. In any case, seems you don't have orange glow at least. This one looks better than rest we saw here.

Brightness is matter of personal taste. I like higher levels for example around 50 - 60.


----------



## caenlen

Mine is here, and I love it. Don't think I will be sending it back, making a pics and video tomorrow.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Mine is here, and I love it. Don't think I will be sending it back, making a pics and video tomorrow.


Hell ya cant wait to see.


----------



## Cheesel

I wish I could just order one already.. this whole out of stock issue is annoying.


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> I wish I could just order one already.. this whole out of stock issue is annoying.


shows in stock right now for me on newegg.


----------



## toadwaker

Here y'all go, September 2015 model purchased on Nov 14 from newegg.com

No dead/stuck/bright pixels

Minimal BLB

Minimal IPS glow, slightly silverish/yellowing toward the bottom right corner that disappears as you shift your head

Video was shot with an iphone 6

My *ONLY* complaint is the uniformity of brightness/color when it comes to a white background. The top is slightly darker than the bottom and it's noticeable on big bright(white-ish) backgrounds.




Edit: let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> shows in stock right now for me on newegg.


Oh wow they are back in stock holy moly.


----------



## YamiJustin

Yep just bought one


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Yep just bought one


Nice you finally got one!


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Nice you finally got one!


Thanks









Question. Haven't been paying attention to any issues with this monitor. Has this monitor had many notable issues, comparable to the X34 predator? The predator was the main one I wanted but its recalled right now


----------



## Sargon

Ok, I went ahead and did it... I bought one of each from Newegg: a PG279Q and a Dell S2716DG..

I'm a Newegg Premiere member, so they will accept a return for whichever one I decide not to keep without a restocking fee, correct?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question. Haven't been paying attention to any issues with this monitor. Has this monitor had many notable issues, comparable to the X34 predator? The predator was the main one I wanted but its recalled right now


Bleed / IPS Glow
High GPU power usage when at 144hz (Nvidia know's and is working on a fix it's driver related)
I read that some people cant get the full 165hz overclock, but It seems very very rare.


----------



## slidero

I also just ordered one from Newegg. Should get here monday. Will post results.


----------



## Ryzone

Alright guys it seems like a lot of people now are buying one. So if the majority of these are bad then there is no point in playing the gamble game. Unless you have nothing to lose and want to find that needle in a haystack game.


----------



## Cheesel

Now that is pretty funny. I have had that page open just refreshing every so often. Right as I wrote that comment, it popped up in stock. In for 1. Hopefully I get a good one!. If this one is bad - its going back and Ill get the Dell TN. I don't think I have the patience to return and buy until I get a good one. We shall see - crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ryzone

Still in stock guys!


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Still in stock guys!


I'll probably wait to see if these new ones in stock are October batch or September batch.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> I'll probably wait to see if these new ones in stock are October batch or September batch.


Same here, not sure i wanna chance getting another one even though mine was a dead spot or debris.


----------



## Adajer

Tempted to buy from newegg for no taxes. But I have like $180 in Amazon gift cards which drops it to $687 after taxes.


----------



## x3sphere

I think mine is going back. I'm getting annoyed by the luminance issue (top 1/3 of the screen being slightly darker). Although all monitors regardless of panel type have this to some degree I've only noticed it with this particular one.

It's more of an issue for me as my UM95 has excellent uniformity and going back and forth between the two for desktop use is pretty jarring. This annoys me more than any BLB does to be honest, I usually work/game with the lights on so IPS glow or minor BLB I don't really notice.

Doubt it's possible to get one without this issue as even the review units given to Hexus and TFTcentral had it. Some charts from Hexus:

This monitor:



vs my LG:



Looks like the only option for me is the X34 which shares the same LG panel and has excellent uniformity, sadly that apparently has some scanline issue introduced by the way Acer implemented the Gsync module so not an option right now.

I will say that this is a non issue for gaming, I only notice it on the desktop. But I'm not going to pay $800 for a monitor to just use it exclusively for gaming.


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol!!! What brand is that GPU?!! My G1 in 1440p Witcher 3 Ultra after several hours reached max 74 C. In 1080 p it never goes above 72. And it has +75 overvoltage and 1520 Hz on clock.
> 
> If bad bleed bothers you now, it will bother you all the time.


thanks for the reply! my 980ti is the zotac AMP not extreme version and i will note that i have a sound card unfortunately plugged into one of the pcie slots so one of the gpus fans is pretty much cut off i haven't tested it without it but im pretty sure thats what it is also in the pcie slot above the gpu i have a wireless adapter i don't think this is bad but its still very very tight against the gpu and might cause other problems.

yes bleed does somewhat annoy me but it was bearable on my 1440p pb279qr which seems to be pretty much the same thing without g sync/165hz.


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is normal, it's because pixel clock is too high at 144hz and it is not reliable to run on idle clocks. That's why Nvidia implemented this in drivers. Hopefully they will optimize it. So for you just set the monitor at 120Hz in desktop and then in drivers 3d options select to use maximum refresh rate... All your 3D apps will switch to 144Hz automatically.


yeah i was wondering about this i have the monitor set to 120hz at the moment but games do still seem to reach 144hzin games i thought maybe this was a bug and dispaying the wrong thing but its good to know this thanks.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Mine is here, and I love it. Don't think I will be sending it back, making a pics and video tomorrow.


Great, please focus on bleed, glow and uniformity issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Here y'all go, September 2015 model purchased on Nov 14 from newegg.com
> 
> No dead/stuck/bright pixels
> 
> Minimal BLB
> 
> Minimal IPS glow, slightly silverish/yellowing toward the bottom right corner that disappears as you shift your head
> 
> Video was shot with an iphone 6
> 
> My *ONLY* complaint is the uniformity of brightness/color when it comes to a white background. The top is slightly darker than the bottom and it's noticeable on big bright(white-ish) backgrounds.
> 
> Edit: let me know if you have any questions


Uf, that temperature shift is really nasty. It is very visible at that TFT page which blinked for a second at 0:18. I think this is even worse than mine PG279Q. This is really unacceptable! Are they totally incompetent in Asus ??? Is there someone who could live with this ??? In my opinion this is even worse that bleed and glow together... You will notice it every time you work on computer. Nah, I have enough... I really hope we will not see this in new years models!

Order canceled...


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Great, please focus on bleed, glow and uniformity issues.
> Uf, that temperature shift is really nasty. It is very visible at that TFT page which blinked for a second at 0:18. I think this is even worse than mine PG279Q. This is really unacceptable! Are they totally incompetent in Asus ??? Is there someone who could live with this ??? In my opinion this is even worse that bleed and glow together... You will notice it every time you work on computer. Nah, I have enough... I really hope we will not see this in new years models!
> 
> Order canceled...


It's sadly very noticeable. A lot of websites use a white or light background.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question. Haven't been paying attention to any issues with this monitor. Has this monitor had many notable issues, comparable to the X34 predator? The predator was the main one I wanted but its recalled right now


LOL, man. The last 200 pages we discuss only about issues







It has plenty and some of them very nasty. The best you could have is one or two dead/stuck pixel, but there are big uniformity issues, bleeding and ridiculous orange glow... In any case, good luck!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Bleed / IPS Glow
> High GPU power usage when at 144hz (Nvidia know's and is working on a fix it's driver related)
> I read that some people cant get the full 165hz overclock, but It seems very very rare.


High GPU power usage is not related to this monitor. It affects all panels running > 144Hz. I didn't have any issue with overclocking to 165Hz and to be honest on this forum nobody mentioned this is a problem.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Great, please focus on bleed, glow and uniformity issues.
> Uf, that temperature shift is really nasty. It is very visible at that TFT page which blinked for a second at 0:18. I think this is even worse than mine PG279Q. This is really unacceptable! Are they totally incompetent in Asus ??? Is there someone who could live with this ??? In my opinion this is even worse that bleed and glow together... You will notice it every time you work on computer. Nah, I have enough... I really hope we will not see this in new years models!
> 
> Order canceled...


My god who are you people? You don't strike me as gamers at all, some kind of color temperature shift == order cancelled that's LOL if you ask me

People seems to always find some issue with anything it's remarkable. I don't know how I have lived happily with PG278Q for a year I just don't know after reading some of this posts


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> It's sadly very noticeable. A lot of websites use a white or light background.


Yeah, this was the main reason I've returned it. It was ridiculous to look at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My god who are you people? You don't strike me as gamers at all, some kind of color temperature shift == order cancelled that's LOL if you ask me
> 
> People seems to always find some issue with anything it's remarkable. I don't know how I have lived happily with PG278Q for a year I just don't know after reading some of this posts


LOL, are you paid by Asus? How much ? Some kind? I suppose you have never seen an IPS panel... Go and buy it.... I really like comments from people who have seen a product from a catalogue. Just for your information, I've had PG279Q and returned it just because of this and was the first one who reported this issue. It's not only there is 30% luminance variation, but there is huge color temperature shift which is even worse. So tell me about it... So I've canceled 2nd order to be precise.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My god who are you people? You don't strike me as gamers at all, some kind of color temperature shift == order cancelled that's LOL if you ask me
> 
> People seems to always find some issue with anything it's remarkable. I don't know how I have lived happily with PG278Q for a year I just don't know after reading some of this posts


It is IPS so it should not have any temperature shift. My 250 euros IPS screen have zero shift. Pure white from bottom to top. For some people it is important and they have right to be dissapointed as cheaper IPS screen gives better image quality than this.

If people would like to live with temperature shift- they would be happy on TN with web work and photo editing. But they are not, that is why they want IPS. And this IPS panel is trash and so they are angry- what do you not understand here?

For me shift is unimportant as I only play games but BLB is deal breaker for me. Each to his own.

However- this monitor should have no other issues than IPS glow. Everything else shows poor quality for laughtable 850 euros...LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, this was the main reason I've returned it. It was ridiculous to look at.
> LOL, are you paid by Asus? How much ? Some kind? I suppose you have never seen an IPS panel... Go and buy it.... I really like comments from people who have seen a product from a catalogue. Just for your information, I've had PG279Q and returned it just because of this and was the first one who reported this issue. It's not only there is 30% luminance variation, but there is huge color temperature shift which is even worse. So tell me about it... So I've canceled 2nd order to be precise.


Those are probably people either jumping from TN to this panel and thinking they get quality IPS screen or jumping from another AUO trash IPS panel and think that is how all IPS looks like.

As misiak said- buy quality LG IPS and see how flawless screen and image looks like.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, this was the main reason I've returned it. It was ridiculous to look at.
> LOL, are you paid by Asus? How much ? Some kind? I suppose you have never seen an IPS panel... Go and buy it.... I really like comments from people who have seen a product from a catalogue. Just for your information, I've had PG279Q and returned it just because of this and was the first one who reported this issue. It's not only there is 30% luminance variation, but there is huge color temperature shift which is even worse. So tell me about it... So I've canceled 2nd order to be precise.


Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't we seen at least one PG279Q posted here with a white background that didn't exhibit noticeable color shift in the top third? I think I remember seeing one, I'm just trying to get an idea of if we expect this color shift on 100% of panels or just "most".


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My god who are you people? You don't strike me as gamers at all, some kind of color temperature shift == order cancelled that's LOL if you ask me
> 
> People seems to always find some issue with anything it's remarkable. I don't know how I have lived happily with PG278Q for a year I just don't know after reading some of this posts


I'm a gamer, I also do other stuff on my computer besides gaming, I prefer my monitors to work well when I'm paying $800 for it. THe color shift(grey on top, white on bottom) is very noticeable. More noticeable than back light bleed.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't we seen at least one PG279Q posted here with a white background that didn't exhibit noticeable color shift in the top third? I think I remember seeing one, I'm just trying to get an idea of if we expect this color shift on 100% of panels or just "most".


Personally, I haven't seen any yet that don't exhibit this issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> I'm a gamer, I also do other stuff on my computer besides gaming, I prefer my monitors to work well when I'm paying $800 for it. THe color shift(grey on top, white on bottom) is very noticeable. More noticeable than back light bleed.


This. I agree completely.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't we seen at least one PG279Q posted here with a white background that didn't exhibit noticeable color shift in the top third? I think I remember seeing one, I'm just trying to get an idea of if we expect this color shift on 100% of panels or just "most".


I didn't have one on my second PG, October 2015 batch. White was only slightly tiny darker white on top but no yellow tint at all. It was best of my 3 PGs that I had but it had horrible BLB at left which huge bleed spot and that destroyed this for me. It was almost perfect panel.

Since there is about two week till new Acer XB is released, I ordered another replacement from my retailer. Fortunately they cannot refuse me replacements if I RMA product as faulty as that is how law works here. So I will just wait.

Funny thing- I was playing today on my EIZO IPS and I was playing MGSV, got a mission in night and WOW! NIGHT WAS SO DARK! Like really, night was night, it was dark (not too dark, just dark!). I chekced my settings- gamma 2.2, Brightness 60, in-game gamma ok.

While on PG279Q even at 24 Brightness and TFT calibration- night in the same game looked bright like under two full moons. It was more grey than black, waaay too bright....

Ehhh...another proof how poor quality and those AUO panels... Blacks at my EIZO IPS are 10x better than on this one.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukaz*
> 
> Bougth on a french site. Manufacture date October 2015.
> 
> [


This was the post I was thinking of, maybe color uniformity problem is there and the camera just isn't showing it but this one looks good to me. Nice to know that there are acceptable (to me at least) examples of this monitor out there somewhere.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> This was the post I was thinking of, maybe color uniformity problem is there and the camera just isn't showing it but this one looks good to me. Nice to know that there are acceptable (to me at least) examples of this monitor out there somewhere.


That's actually mine. Yeah, I don't have any noticeable shift in color temp on mine but you can see the top of the monitor is noticeably darker.

It's super annoying when scrolling web pages on a white BG, the middle and bottom of the monitor look way brighter. Switching back and forth between it and my UM95 which has excellent uniformity makes it even more noticeable.

I've never noticed this on any other IPS panel actually. I thought I could live with it, but it's gotten extremely annoying. I would trade BLB to get rid of this.


----------



## Fiercy

Hey, do you guys think newegg will ship the orders today? Really looking forward to the lottery.


----------



## joffadan

Hi all,

I've been reading this thread for the past few weeks and decided to sign up today to give my impressions.

Before I start I should confess I'm one of those people who have been running the same TN panel @ 1080 since 2007! So I doubt my opinion will be worth much to some of the more experienced IPS users/monitor connoisseurs. This is more so for the noobies in a similar position to me who have been waiting years for a monitor with these specs.

I ordered my PG279Q last week and it arrived in Melbourne on Monday, I've been using it each night since. Mine is a September unit.

To be honest, my expectations (after reading this thread) were pretty low. My plan was to open to the box at work, plug it in, see all of the problems you guys have been complaining about and send it back straight away, in the hope of getting a decent panel.

I was blown away when I turned the monitor on (yep typical long time TN user). I looked for all the defects but saw none! To be fair I was in a brightly lit office so not an ideal place to test for BLB. So I took it home that night, and tested in the dark, and was pleasantly surprised. The backlight bleed is minimal , top right hand corner is the worse, but I don't have any dead/stuck pixels or dust. Without running a completely black background in pitch black surroundings it's impossible to see any BLB! I've tested this in all of my regular games, progs I use and also websites.

Now having said this, I never play games in a pitch black room, I always have a small lamp turned on next to my desk. And also I mainly play FPS games such as Battlefield COD and recently Battlefront. All factors that play in my favour regards problems related to this monitor. I do quite a bit of photo and video editing so this IPS panel is absolute heaven compared to what I'm used to.

I was going to take a photo of how my panel looks in the dark so I could show you guys, but I noticed last night each photo looked 10x worse than what it did in real life so I'm not even going to bother.

I have my old TN panel setup as a secondary next to the PG279Q now, and I have no idea how I used that thing for so long. The difference is ridiculous. Graphics in battlefront look AMAZING.

For $800 you guys have a right to be fussy, maybe I got a good unit, or perhaps I just don't know any better, but I will be keeping mine and loving it!

Cheers,
JD


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joffadan*
> 
> For $800 you guys have a right to be fussy, maybe I got a good unit, or perhaps I just don't know any better, but I will be keeping mine and loving it!


It is nice to see someone who is happy with the product. I agree that someone who spends $800 on a monitor has a right to be picky, but I suspect we are getting a bit of a skewed perception of the monitor from this thread. Sure, it may have some issues, but there are obviously some satisfied users based on reviews on other sites. The truth is probably that this is far from the perfect monitor, but also isn't quite the steaming pile of trash that some people would have us believe.


----------



## toadwaker

I ended up returning mine. I can't stand the dark spot on the top 1/3 of the screen. Too visible with regular use.


----------



## Wintersun666

Tomorrow i will receive mine.

I will update you guys if i will have any issue - Blacklight bleeding etc(hope not!)


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> This was the post I was thinking of, maybe color uniformity problem is there and the camera just isn't showing it but this one looks good to me. Nice to know that there are acceptable (to me at least) examples of this monitor out there somewhere.


From what I see in that second pic, that looks solid to me. That white silver blue glow, Looks like the cheetos bandit showed you some mercy.


----------



## Dawidowski

So second day of testing to see how much visible it actually is... and you cant miss it in darker areas.
Ive even talked to some people online saying im wrong lol, that his is the best monitor despite this bleed/glow. That its nothing really.

Anyhow, I only got an iphone to take pictures with but its so visible its just stupid. Also it depends on colors you use ingame or on your desktop wallpaper. As soon as its dark you can see glow/bleed else it just hides within the colors. This is going back for me, it kills the whole immersion.







Not sure in what order they are but 2 of the black screen ones are with no contrast and one with medium contrast ( normal level ).
Its so much worse then my last and I have the same left side bleed that just goes through anything really.
Note this, only 50% brightness.


----------



## Benny89

I honestly just want no orange glow and minimal BLB. BLB that is just near edges, that is ok. But when BLB spot reach about 4-5 cm deep into screen that is BS....

Ech my first one had orange glow and minial BLB. My second one had smal silver glow and huge BLB spot. My last one had minimal glow but insane amount of BLB spots around the screen (I counted 8!).

Just lol...lottery at its best....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't we seen at least one PG279Q posted here with a white background that didn't exhibit noticeable color shift in the top third? I think I remember seeing one, I'm just trying to get an idea of if we expect this color shift on 100% of panels or just "most".


That's a good question. I think someone said it is not so bad, but I'm afraid we haven't seen a perfect uniformity yet. If it's up to 20% variance I'm pretty fine with that, but 30% is just too much and pretty noticeable. More over there is this yellow tint which pronounce it even more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> That's actually mine. Yeah, I don't have any noticeable shift in color temp on mine but you can see the top of the monitor is noticeably darker.
> 
> It's super annoying when scrolling web pages on a white BG, the middle and bottom of the monitor look way brighter. Switching back and forth between it and my UM95 which has excellent uniformity makes it even more noticeable.
> 
> I've never noticed this on any other IPS panel actually. I thought I could live with it, but it's gotten extremely annoying. I would trade BLB to get rid of this.


Tell me about it.... Well, if this looks bad to your eyes, I think we actually have no chance get any better panel







Cherry picked monitors sent for reviews also had this issue. It's damn sad, because I could accept some minor bleed and glow, but this is just unacceptable for IPS panel. Then I can buy TN and it has similar uniformity at top of the screen, maybe even better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> So second day of testing to see how much visible it actually is... and you cant miss it in darker areas.
> Ive even talked to some people online saying im wrong lol, that his is the best monitor despite this bleed/glow. That its nothing really.
> 
> Anyhow, I only got an iphone to take pictures with but its so visible its just stupid. Also it depends on colors you use ingame or on your desktop wallpaper. As soon as its dark you can see glow/bleed else it just hides within the colors. This is going back for me, it kills the whole immersion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure in what order they are but 2 of the black screen ones are with no contrast and one with medium contrast ( normal level ).
> Its so much worse then my last and I have the same left side bleed that just goes through anything really.
> Note this, only 50% brightness.


What about uniformity ? Can you see top of the screen darker with yellow tint on white background ?

I'm praying for XB271HU will not have at least this issue!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is IPS so it should not have any temperature shift. My 250 euros IPS screen have zero shift. Pure white from bottom to top. For some people it is important and they have right to be dissapointed as cheaper IPS screen gives better image quality than this.
> 
> If people would like to live with temperature shift- they would be happy on TN with web work and photo editing. But they are not, that is why they want IPS. And this IPS panel is trash and so they are angry- what do you not understand here?
> 
> For me shift is unimportant as I only play games but BLB is deal breaker for me. Each to his own.
> 
> However- this monitor should have no other issues than IPS glow. Everything else shows poor quality for laughtable 850 euros...LOL!
> Those are probably people either jumping from TN to this panel and thinking they get quality IPS screen or jumping from another AUO trash IPS panel and think that is how all IPS looks like.
> 
> As misiak said- buy quality LG IPS and see how flawless screen and image looks like.


Exactly. I agree 100%. People moving from TN may be amazed (until they notice glow and bleed







) but I had IPS LG and besides a slightly bigger glow in right bottom corner this was the best monitor I have ever had. With my current VA I can see ridiculous ghosting sometimes, banding, slight temp shift. I have a feeling this is AUO trash panel as well.


----------



## papashimbers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Any chance you can take a short video with your phone and make a screenshot? It will be closer to reality. In any case, seems you don't have orange glow at least. This one looks better than rest we saw here.
> 
> Brightness is matter of personal taste. I like higher levels for example around 50 - 60.




Sorry these are from a video I took a couple days ago before I turned the brightness down. I can take some more when I get off work.


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papashimbers*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry these are from a video I took a couple days ago before I turned the brightness down. I can take some more when I get off work.


A shame, perfect except for that BLB.


----------



## madknight

yo @Ryzone, did they ship your monitor yet







, mine got shipped from NJ This morning @ 11h , But the tracking number still isnt working, i guess ill have to wait a day


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> yo @Ryzone, did they ship your monitor yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , mine got shipped from NJ This morning @ 11h , But the tracking number still isnt working, i guess ill have to wait a day


Yeah mine shipped today. The last update on UPS says arrived SECAUCUS, NJ, US.

Also someone on here said there's shipped from California, I don't know why I couldn't get one shipped from Cali instead of all the way across the US. I would think the ones being shipped from Cali are new because west cost is closer to Taiwan where these things are probably made.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Um....come on.
> GTG is grey to grey transitions. It's a pixel's transition from changing from one shade of grey to another.


No. All colors are just filtered grays. It's called gray to gray because it's the variance in unfiltered luminance, which is all gray inbetween absolute 0 and 255.

G2G actually refers to all colors between full black and full white, which is extremely relevant because that's what occurs on-screen 99.9% of the time.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah mine shipped today. The last update on UPS says arrived SECAUCUS, NJ, US.


Oh where are you from again? They used purolator for me, not ups.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Oh where are you from again? They used purolator for me, not ups.


I'm in Orange County, CA. I choose the newegg 3-day shipping, my tracking number is with UPS, so I'm atleast happy they didn't give me DHL / OnTrac man those shipping company's suck.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No. All colors are just filtered grays. It's called gray to gray because it's the variance in unfiltered luminance, which is all gray inbetween absolute 0 and 255.
> 
> G2G actually refers to all colors between full black and full white, which is extremely relevant because that's what occurs on-screen 99.9% of the time.


So what could be the cause that even manufacturer declares 4ms GTG I can see pretty much ghosting ??? Especially on contrast scenes ? Black/Red transitions ghosting like hell for example. If I drag a square on black background there is a ghost maybe 0.5cm width...


----------



## Falkentyne

Misiak: I already answered your question earlier. Please read my post again.

I'll summarize my answer.
Grey to grey is the fastest transitions possible plus its not a full cycle transition. It's from one shade of grey to another, without cycling back to the first shade of grey.

A monitor with 1 ms gtg usually has a 5 ms response time (check TFtcentral's panel database of Asus VG248QE and Benq Z series panel, it's listed as 5 ms there while advertised as 1 ms gtg), and a panel with 4 ms gtg averages (if the same pattern follows) about quadruple that in true pixel response time, thus 16 ms.

I found all of this out by doing overdrive testing (the AMA low setting anid toggles I have been spamming about) on my Benq, plus looking in the Benq service level 2 manual.

The AMA high is setting is "2 ms", which is 1 ms gtg. When I use the undocumented AMA low setting and the profile toggle to set the AMA level to 8 ms, there is absolutely NO ghosting at all from 60-120hz at all. -none-. Only at 144hz is there very faint coronas which is because of 6.9ms refresh rate.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So what could be the cause that even manufacturer declares 4ms GTG I can see pretty much ghosting ???


Short answer? Transitions are not very consistent. In the case of the PG279Q, for example, all transitions finalize, pretty much, within the same time frame. VA panels? Not so much.

I mean, the contrast is stark (PG279Q vs FG2421).





The GW2470H can, very well, finalize some transitions in 4 ms or less, but most will take longer.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm praying for XB271HU will not have at least this issue!


Why would you think such a prayer would stand any chance of being answered? They use the same panel, so the XB271HU will be NO different vs the PG279Q, apart from the appearance/design.


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> yo @Ryzone, did they ship your monitor yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , mine got shipped from NJ This morning @ 11h , But the tracking number still isnt working, i guess ill have to wait a day


Wish mine shipping from NJ







CA to NY


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Oh where are you from again? They used purolator for me, not ups.


They typically ship to Canada with Purolator. Actually Purolator is so bad here I had to have them blocked from my Newegg account. This means more expensive shipping typically, but it's UPS, who is quite good locally.

Usually takes three days to get from Cali to Vancouver, then a day or two to pretty much the rest of Canada with Purolator. If it shipped from NJ it'll be faster.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> They typically ship to Canada with Purolator. Actually Purolator is so bad here I had to have them blocked from my Newegg account. This means more expensive shipping typically, but it's UPS, who is quite good locally.
> 
> Usually takes three days to get from Cali to Vancouver, then a day or two to pretty much the rest of Canada with Purolator. If it shipped from NJ it'll be faster.


Well i had to choose between those 2 ;

1) Purolator 17.99 international ground shipping
2) idk ups? 179.99 Express Delivery

The choice wasnt hard


----------



## caenlen

I can confirm ULMB 120hz does work great on this monitor, you have to change it in Nvidia Control panel from GSYNC.









I just tested it in a FPS game and indeed there was a smoother ULMB no motion blur change.


----------



## Cirice

I wonder when the first November batches will show up and if they have improved. Asus can't ignore this.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Well i had to choose between those 2 ;
> 
> 1) Purolator 17.99 international ground shipping
> 2) idk ups? 179.99 Express Delivery
> 
> The choice wasnt hard


Haha no kidding. $179.99?! Yikes! Was that the homing pigeon option?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> Wish mine shipping from NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA to NY


Hey did you order today or last night?


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey did you order today or last night?


last night


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Haha no kidding. $179.99?! Yikes! Was that the homing pigeon option?


haha when i saw that i thought it was a joke.. this is one of the highest shipping option ive seen yet on newegg


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> It's back in stock at newegg boys


Not any more, lol.

Also, mine shipped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey did you order today or last night?


Mine shipped out of Jersey today. Ordered last night, same time you did.

Tracking info showing movement. Should be here Thursday, as it's pretty quick from NJ to MD


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> last night


Damn yeah idk why newegg did that. I hope it doesn't get too banged up in transit


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> I wonder when the first November batches will show up and if they have improved. Asus can't ignore this.


Here is my hope also that new batches that will be shipped before Christmas will see some improvement. We saw couple of October 2015 units so I hope next batches will be full of October ones with nice amount of November 2015 units.


----------



## Zyvv

Attention, Amazon US has PG279Q "In Stock" , I just got the delivery update from November 2nd "Pre-Order"


But the product page is still "Unavailable"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017EVR2VM/ref=pe_861660_138883610_fxm_4_0_n_id

Keep refresh page guys


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> Attention, Amazon US has PG279Q "In Stock" , I just got the delivery update from November 2nd "Pre-Order"
> 
> 
> But the product page is still "Unavailable"
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017EVR2VM/ref=pe_861660_138883610_fxm_4_0_n_id
> 
> Keep refresh page guys


What time did you buy on the 2nd?

I ordered at 7:49pm CST. I have not gotten an email yet.

Hopefully Amazon is getting a November manufactured product since so late to get stock.


----------



## Zyvv

November 2nd that afternoon


----------



## Adajer

I changed my shipping speed from free to one day and now it hasd changhed to "Not yet shipped" but also now says "will arrive by Friday"


----------



## Zyvv

Yep., there we go...finger crossed


----------



## Sargon

Of course now that I ordered from Newegg today, my Amazon order is shipping and will be here on Friday.

By early next week, I will have 2 PG279Q's and 1 Dell S2716DG.

3 shall enter, 1 shall survive!


----------



## YamiJustin

Some part of me wishes I could get the x34 instead... but it's still recalled :/


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Some part of me wishes I could get the x34 instead... but it's still recalled :/


My plan is to wait a month and see if the X34 issues are fixed by then, if not I'll take my chances at trying another PG279Q


----------



## Killa Cam

Thats a good sign if amazon is shipping orders out. Hopefully the backorders are cleared and they have some in stock soon. My wallet is ready, but heart can't take another let down.


----------



## toadwaker

I'm really bummed out. I was so happy when I saw the minimal BLB and no dead pixels. I really liked the monitor from the outside too, very sturdy, matte finish, stand is very solid. Damn was I upset by that ugly dark cloud on top.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Why would you think such a prayer would stand any chance of being answered? They use the same panel, so the XB271HU will be NO different vs the PG279Q, apart from the appearance/design.


I do not understand why if its the same panel the Acer is delayed compared to the ASUS. Just read Acer and AOU are same company that merged back in 2000 something so there might be hope?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Misiak: I already answered your question earlier. Please read my post again.
> 
> I'll summarize my answer.
> Grey to grey is the fastest transitions possible plus its not a full cycle transition. It's from one shade of grey to another, without cycling back to the first shade of grey.
> 
> A monitor with 1 ms gtg usually has a 5 ms response time (check TFtcentral's panel database of Asus VG248QE and Benq Z series panel, it's listed as 5 ms there while advertised as 1 ms gtg), and a panel with 4 ms gtg averages (if the same pattern follows) about quadruple that in true pixel response time, thus 16 ms.
> 
> I found all of this out by doing overdrive testing (the AMA low setting anid toggles I have been spamming about) on my Benq, plus looking in the Benq service level 2 manual.
> 
> The AMA high is setting is "2 ms", which is 1 ms gtg. When I use the undocumented AMA low setting and the profile toggle to set the AMA level to 8 ms, there is absolutely NO ghosting at all from 60-120hz at all. -none-. Only at 144hz is there very faint coronas which is because of 6.9ms refresh rate.


Yes, I understand, thanks. I just wonder why this VA panel has 4ms GTG and PG279Q or Acer has also 4GTG but this one has no ghosting visible and Benq is like crazy, especially contrast backgrounds, black to red transitions for example. So this parameter is really a BS. Completely useless. How there can be so much difference ? Are AMVA+ panels really like this ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Short answer? Transitions are not very consistent. In the case of the PG279Q, for example, all transitions finalize, pretty much, within the same time frame. VA panels? Not so much.
> 
> I mean, the contrast is stark (PG279Q vs FG2421).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GW2470H can, very well, finalize some transitions in 4 ms or less, but most will take longer.


Thanks for sharing this. Yes, this looks like my panel, maybe I have it even worse. Hard to say. I've bought this panel because I've read some Korean review and the numbers were not like this at all! So I wonder if I have some defective panel or what. Look at this, it was measured at High AMA settings and from this table I wouldn't expect any ghosting... Transition fro white to black 3.9ms.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Why would you think such a prayer would stand any chance of being answered? They use the same panel, so the XB271HU will be NO different vs the PG279Q, apart from the appearance/design.


Because there is nothing else we can do, only to believe







At least they can do something with uniformity issues. I don't think glow will be better or it will be pixel perfect, but this one could be improved and I'm sure this is manufacturing defect. My XB270 did not have issues with uniformity, so why 165Hz should ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> I wonder when the first November batches will show up and if they have improved. Asus can't ignore this.


Maybe after they re-sell all returns from September







But seriously, I wonder as well and hope at least few issues will be fixed.

Btw, where are October models ? Very few people already received them and majority of people here are still getting September models. Even in US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> I'm really bummed out. I was so happy when I saw the minimal BLB and no dead pixels. I really liked the monitor from the outside too, very sturdy, matte finish, stand is very solid. Damn was I upset by that ugly dark cloud on top.


Same here. Mine was even yellowish...


----------



## killersquid

All the ones on Newegg have been sold out. I except the next round should be October models, hopefully.


----------



## Goofy Flow

I just received this PG279Q, but I noticed the pixel inversion as the previous model, with the test Lagom and on the desktop.
Model October 2015.


----------



## Obrigado

Strange.....

Setting on the osd?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> I just received this PG279Q, but I noticed the pixel inversion as the previous model, with the test Lagom and on the desktop.
> Model October 2015.


Hmmm no-one in here has reported pixel inversion with this monitor so far.

I wouldn't worry too much about the test results but instead look out for it in real life usage and let us know.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. Yes, this looks like my panel, maybe I have it even worse. Hard to say. I've bought this panel because I've read some Korean review and the numbers were not like this at all! So I wonder if I have some defective panel or what. Look at this, it was measured at High AMA settings and from this table I wouldn't expect any ghosting... Transition fro white to black 3.9ms.


The problem is that manufacturers tend to use the fastest or one of the fastest transitions on the spec sheet. In the case of the PG279Q, for instance, a very limited number of transitions finalize in 4 miliseconds, but ALL of the other transitions don't take much longer than that. So, the end result is motion blur commensurate with the expectations. The majority of VA panels (especially AMVA+) tend to have a few fast transitions and A LOT of slow ones, which makes overall motion blur disproportionate in relation to the stated figures.

On top of it all, you have to account for sample-and-hold motion blur, which the PG279Q, being a 144 Hz monitor, has much less of than the GW2470H at 60 Hz.

Regarding the response time measurements of Playwares, though i don't think they're completely inaccurate, they're not as detailed as TFTCentral's, which might hide some of the most problematic ones. So, in the end, i take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargon*
> 
> By early next week, I will have 2 PG279Q's and 1 Dell S2716DG.
> 
> 3 shall enter, 1 shall survive!


Those are very optimistic odds based on all the examples I've seen so far!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I do not understand why if its the same panel the Acer is delayed compared to the ASUS. Just read Acer and AOU are same company that merged back in 2000 something so there might be hope?


Everyone was saying the same thing about the PG279Q vs the XB270HU (which was terrible)... there was a huge delay between those, and everyone thought the PG279Q would be much better as a result of that delay. But it isn't. Not at all. The XB271HU will be NO different to the PG279Q... I don't know why anyone is even entertaining this idea, it's the definition of false hope. AUO do not know how to make a quality panel. ANY monitor that uses one of theirs will have a VERY high probability of faults.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Screen uniformity and backlight bleed with calibration settings of TFT.

1/60"
F1.8
ISO 100


1/4"
F1.8
ISO 100


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Screen uniformity and backlight bleed with calibration settings of TFT.
> 
> 1/60"
> F1.8
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/4"
> F1.8
> ISO 100


Looks slightly darker at the top. Very small BLB at the upper right which shouldn't prove a problem. How noticeable are these to you? Did you say this is october batch?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The problem is that manufacturers tend to use the fastest or one of the fastest transitions on the spec sheet. In the case of the PG279Q, for instance, a very limited number of transitions finalize in 4 miliseconds, but ALL of the other transitions don't take much longer than that. So, the end result is motion blur commensurate with the expectations. The majority of VA panels (especially AMVA+) tend to have a few fast transitions and A LOT of slow ones, which makes overall motion blur disproportionate in relation to the stated figures.
> 
> On top of it all, you have to account for sample-and-hold motion blur, which the PG279Q, being a 144 Hz monitor, has much less of than the GW2470H at 60 Hz.
> 
> Regarding the response time measurements of Playwares, though i don't think they're completely inaccurate, they're not as detailed as TFTCentral's, which might hide some of the most problematic ones. So, in the end, i take them with a grain of salt.


Thx, this is also my observation. Some transitions are fast but some very slow. Especially I've notice red on black, or red on cyan... There is visible ghosting. This disproportionality is pretty annoying. So it's nice if fastest is 4ms but what is it for if majority are long and some of them maybe 40ms.

What is sample-and-hold motion blur ? I've put both on 60Hz and while PG279Q had no noticeable ghosting (red / black), GW2470H had plenty visible. I've clocked mine to 87Hz, it helps with mouse lag and it's a bit more fluent but that low response time makes it not to feel like 87Hz... Maybe 70.... Did you see those response times measured in that Korean review? Why they are so low ?? It was 4.7 average and max. around 8ms... It's because they tested only gray transitions ? No colors? I'm bit confused...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Screen uniformity and backlight bleed with calibration settings of TFT.
> 
> 1/60"
> F1.8
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/4"
> F1.8
> ISO 100


Could you upload bigger images pls ? What distance did you take the shoots from ? I can't see a glow so I suppose it is at least 2m ?? Top seems to be darker with some yellow tint, but it's to small to judge.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Screen uniformity and backlight bleed with calibration settings of TFT.
> 
> 1/60"
> F1.8
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/4"
> F1.8
> ISO 100


that looks pretty decent man. hope the replacement i get is a oct or nov one.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Could you upload bigger images pls ? What distance did you take the shoots from ? I can't see a glow so I suppose it is at least 2m ?? Top seems to be darker with some yellow tint, but it's to small to judge.


I shoots from about 1.5m...

Have you tried the Lagom test?
you've noticed pixels inverision?

I see the same results like 278Q, pattern gray and green and a lot of pixel inversion


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> I shoots from about 1.5m...
> 
> Have you tried the Lagom test?
> you've noticed pixels inverision?
> 
> I see the same results like 278Q, pattern gray and green and a lot of pixel inversion sad-smile


I just pixel inversion test from lagom, no issues on mine. I think I got a near perfect panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> I shoots from about 1.5m...
> 
> Have you tried the Lagom test?
> you've noticed pixels inverision?
> 
> I see the same results like 278Q, pattern gray and green and a lot of pixel inversion sad-smile


I'm not sure now, I had so many monitors that I don't remember but I think in real life there was not such issue.

If possible pls make some shoots from your default sitting position...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What is sample-and-hold motion blur?


It's "additional" blur you perceive, independent of response times, when your eyes are tracking movement shown by several persistent frames. The more different frames are displayed per second (144 Hz vs 60 Hz), the less noticeable sample-and-hold blur will be. ULMB eliminates perceived blur at the cost of image quality, most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Did you see those response times measured in that Korean review? Why they are so low ?? It was 4.7 average and max. around 8ms... It's because they tested only gray transitions ? No colors? I'm bit confused...


Because their measurements are less detailed than TFCentral's (bigger increments of luminance), they might "miss" a few key transitions that are particularly long. Also, the device they use for these measurements might not be as accurate as other reviewers'.


----------



## Benny89

My retailer just wrote to me that they have for now no plans of getting new batch of this monitor. They are authorized ASUS retailer in my country so I think right now ASUS will have a little hold on filling stocks. I think they just tried hard to sell all September 2015 units and now we will have to wait couple of weeks for next big waves of new batches to come.

I for now keep my money in retailer and wait for it. Till Acer XB271HU is released I have not other IPS option to try so I will just take my time and wait patiently. I hope that before Christmas we will get November 2015 batch.....

Good luck to all of you in the meantime! May the Lottery God be with you!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's "additional" blur you perceive, independent of response times, when your eyes are tracking movement shown by several persistent frames. The more different frames are displayed per second (144 Hz vs 60 Hz), the less noticeable sample-and-hold blur will be. ULMB eliminates perceived blur at the cost of image quality, most of the time.
> Because their measurements are less detailed than TFCentral's (bigger increments of luminance), they might "miss" a few key transitions that are particularly long. Also, the device they use for these measurements might not be as accurate as other reviewers'.


Thx, but because I was trying both at 60Hz I don't think there was any additional blur. I guess it purely because of response time. Some transitions are really not good at this panel, but I can live with that, it is not so noticeable. My problem is that I've tried 144Hz panel, so it is very hard to accept something slower








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My retailer just wrote to me that they have for now no plans of getting new batch of this monitor. They are authorized ASUS retailer in my country so I think right now ASUS will have a little hold on filling stocks. I think they just tried hard to sell all September 2015 units and now we will have to wait couple of weeks for next big waves of new batches to come.
> 
> I for now keep my money in retailer and wait for it. Till Acer XB271HU is released I have not other IPS option to try so I will just take my time and wait patiently. I hope that before Christmas we will get November 2015 batch.....
> 
> Good luck to all of you in the meantime! May the Lottery God be with you!


Amen. Will do the same. And hopefully something will change...


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'm not sure now, I had so many monitors that I don't remember but I think in real life there was not such issue.
> 
> If possible pls make some shoots from your default sitting position...


Here's two shots from the sitting position, the IPS glow is quite visible, but is normal.

1/20"
F3.5
ISO 100


1/2"
F3.5
ISO 100


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Here's two shots from the sitting position, the IPS glow is quite visible, but is normal.
> 
> 1/20"
> F3.5
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/2"
> F3.5
> ISO 100


That's actually pretty good.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Here's two shots from the sitting position, the IPS glow is quite visible, but is normal.
> 
> 1/20"
> F3.5
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/2"
> F3.5
> ISO 100


I would keep that. The glow and black uniformity looks relatively very good, none of that orange junk, slightly darker on the top on the white, but still relatively good compared to others I have seen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Here's two shots from the sitting position, the IPS glow is quite visible, but is normal.
> 
> 1/20"
> F3.5
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/2"
> F3.5
> ISO 100


Now that is perfect! First flawless one I saw.

Let me guess- October 2015 date? Because my second one was THE SAME except it developed huge bleeding. And it ws also October 2015 one.
*
Do you guys see all this silverish subtle, little glow in all corners?

THAT IS HOW YOUR PG SHOULD LOOK LIKE. If you accept less and orange glow anywhere you just accept crap for full price. This guy got what he paid for. Don't be fooled and get one like this!*


----------



## Stigmatta

Thats pretty much how mine looked with the exception of the spot. i would of kept it if it werent for that.


----------



## Sdotlow

I hope mine shows up like the one just above. No orange, just a glow.

It's out for delivery, so I'll know this evening what I'm looking at. *crosses fingers for non September 2015 date*


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Now that is perfect! First flawless one I saw.
> 
> Let me guess- October 2015 date? Because my second one was THE SAME except it developed huge bleeding. And it ws also October 2015 one.
> *
> Do you guys see all this silverish subtle, little glow in all corners?
> 
> THAT IS HOW YOUR PG SHOULD LOOK LIKE. If you accept less and orange glow anywhere you just accept crap for full price. This guy got what he paid for. Don't be fooled and get one like this!*


Yes, it's October 2015, however I paid 30 Euro extra for controlling pixels and bb







.

Everything ok except for a bit of pixel inversion, but less visible than the 278Q.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Here's two shots from the sitting position, the IPS glow is quite visible, but is normal.
> 
> 1/20"
> F3.5
> ISO 100
> 
> 
> 1/2"
> F3.5
> ISO 100


Congratulations! You won the lottery. This is exactly how *ALL* panels should look like. Should you have worse *RETURN* it because it's faulty. These shots should be attached to each RMA so they can see how the panel should look like if they try to tell you it's not defective. Also we can see that the uniformity is pretty good on this panel. Top and bottom are almost equal regarding color temperature.

Please tell us what is manufacturing date.

Guys, so we all have hope for an good display without orange glow and crewed uniformity...


----------



## Ryzone

Damn I'm jelly I hope my PG shows up like that.


----------



## toadwaker

I still see a big dark spot on top. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Congratulations! You won the lottery. This is exactly how *ALL* panels should look like. Should you have worse *RETURN* it because it's faulty. These shots should be attached to each RMA so they can see how the panel should look like if they try to tell you it's not defective. Also we can see that the uniformity is pretty good on this panel. Top and bottom are almost equal regarding color temperature.
> 
> Please tell us what is manufacturing date.
> 
> Guys, so we all have hope for an good display without orange glow and crewed uniformity...


It is October 2015. October, misiak









Told you guys September 2015 ones are crap. That is why they want so bad to sell them all and they keep returning RMAed ones back to market so they can get rid off them and not loose money becasue first batch WAS ONE BIG DISSASTER. It is November already (hell almost December!) and we still see 90% of units being bought EU and US a September ones.

I will wait for new batch to arrive and save this picture to send if anyone will dare to tell me that mine is not defective.
*
CONGRATULATIONS OF FIRST LEGIT, FLAWLESS PG IN THIS THREAD!!!*









Hope November dated will be at least that good or better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> I still see a big dark spot on top. Is that acceptable?


This is the best I saw so far...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is October 2015. October, misiak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told you guys September 2015 ones are crap. That is why they want so bad to sell them all and they keep returning RMAed ones back to market so they can get rid off them and not loose money becasue first batch WAS ONE BIG DISSASTER. It is November already (hell almost December!) and we still see 90% of units being bought EU and US a September ones.
> 
> I will wait for new batch to arrive and save this picture to send if anyone will dare to tell me that mine is not defective.
> *
> CONGRATULATIONS OF FIRST LEGIT, FLAWLESS PG IN THIS THREAD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope November dated will be at least that good or better.


Oh damn, now I'm noticed they've used the same frame as XB270HU and the same annoying blue diode.... So I'm done with this








I really hope man. I've almost lost a hope... But I swear I saw a bad uniformity and orange glow on October's as well. Yes, seems something is happening because we did not seen much October models. We did not see any November model at all yet. Hopefully they will fix this crap soon and we will see more good samples. It is possible so why you should accept something less. I can't live without 1440p IPS G-sync 16:9 monitor









I'm saving as well









Btw, here I can't see any orange glow as well:


----------



## madknight

how do you guys get the full black/white backgrounds? google image+full screen?


----------



## Cirice

My order is delayed until the end of this month, hopefully by that time they will receive some good batches.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> how do you guys get the full black/white backgrounds? google image+full screen?


Eizo monitor test? ( http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html )
Aida 64 (registered) monitor test? (finalwire, aka Everest)
Some panels can do it if they have a burn-in option also (My XL2720Z and VG248QE can both do it even if they are not hooked up to a computer. Of course you have to hook it up to enable the burn in mode...)


----------



## snaf2k

just got mine... only its pg278q


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is the best I saw so far...
> Oh damn, now I'm noticed they've used the same frame as XB270HU and the same annoying blue diode.... So I'm done with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope man. I've almost lost a hope... But I swear I saw a bad uniformity and orange glow on October's as well. Yes, seems something is happening because we did not seen much October models. We did not see any November model at all yet. Hopefully they will fix this crap soon and we will see more good samples. It is possible so why you should accept something less. I can't live without 1440p IPS G-sync 16:9 monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, here I can't see any orange glow as well:


That is not the XB271HU. Look at the upper right corner of the bezel. It looks like the XB281HK which is a 4k 28 inch TN panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is the best I saw so far...
> I really hope man. I've almost lost a hope... But I swear I saw a bad uniformity and orange glow on October's as well. Yes, seems something is happening because we did not seen much October models. We did not see any November model at all yet. Hopefully they will fix this crap soon and we will see more good samples. It is possible so why you should accept something less. I can't live without 1440p IPS G-sync 16:9 monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, here I can't see any orange glow as well:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> That is not the XB271HU. Look at the upper right corner of the bezel. It looks like the XB281HK which is a 4k 28 inch TN panel.


That explains it







Maybe bad descriptor...

Do you know if XB271HU will have the same frame with that painful led indicator ? At some photos I saw ultrathin bezel, but this look like frame from XB270HU...


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That explains it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe bad descriptor...
> 
> Do you know if XB271HU will have the same frame with that painful led indicator ? At some photos I saw ultrathin bezel, but this look like frame from XB270HU...


No, it will not use the same frame. Acer is marketing the XB271HU with a huge emphasis on a super slim bezel. Don't know about the LED but i assume it will be better.


----------



## Kylos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> how do you guys get the full black/white backgrounds? google image+full screen?


I simply use this website: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is October 2015. October, misiak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told you guys September 2015 ones are crap. That is why they want so bad to sell them all and they keep returning RMAed ones back to market so they can get rid off them and not loose money becasue first batch WAS ONE BIG DISSASTER. It is November already (hell almost December!) and we still see 90% of units being bought EU and US a September ones.
> 
> I will wait for new batch to arrive and save this picture to send if anyone will dare to tell me that mine is not defective.
> *
> CONGRATULATIONS OF FIRST LEGIT, FLAWLESS PG IN THIS THREAD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope November dated will be at least that good or better.


Calm down dude its not FLAWLESS, it still has BLB in top right which was apparent on mine when i had it. It is probably the best example we have seen in a long time though...

He said he pid $30 extra to have it pixel and BLB perfect....wish someone in this country would offer that service! I'd happily pay for that


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Calm down dude its not FLAWLESS, it still has BLB in top right which was apparent on mine when i had it. It is probably the best example we have seen in a long time though...
> 
> He said he pid $30 extra to have it pixel and BLB perfect....wish someone in this country would offer that service! I'd happily pay for that


That BLB on top is smaller than normal glow I had on all 3 PGs. It is also whiteish so it will be almost no-noticable during games even dark ones. It is closest to perfect screen we had so far 10x better than 98% of all PGs that people posted here.

So yea for me it is flawless if I consider AUO panels quality.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylos*
> 
> I simply use this website: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


oh thanks







, ill use this whenever i receive my monitor


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Yes, it's October 2015, however I paid 30 Euro extra for controlling pixels and bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Everything ok except for a bit of pixel inversion, but less visible than the 278Q.


I thought Asus PG279Q don't have pixel inversion? What exactly do you see?


----------



## jdstock76

Received this the other day. My brother and I will be doing the official unboxing tonight.


----------



## slidero

My PG279Q from Newegg is apparently being shipped from the NJ warehouse(I'm in IL)

Crossing my fingers


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> My PG279Q from Newegg is apparently being shipped from the NJ warehouse(I'm in IL)
> 
> Crossing my fingers


I'm in central IL and mine is being shipped from TN.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Yes, it's October 2015, however I paid 30 Euro extra for controlling pixels and bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Everything ok except for a bit of pixel inversion, but less visible than the 278Q.


Wait I am confused. Who did you pay? Asus? How do us state-side folks make that happen? I will gladly play a little extra for that.


----------



## ThioJoe

Mine just arrived from Newegg, I ordered it just yesterday. It's from the September batch. Not sure what to do with it. There's definitely back-light bleed, slightly yellow on the bottom right, with a spot near the top right. It's all really unnoticeable unless the room is totally dark.

As for dead and stuck pixels, there are none after a pretty close inspection. Just a few false alarms that turned out to be specs of dust that wiped off.

Here is the photo below for back light. I was sure to set the WB correctly by taking two raw photos. First a bright one on pure white screen with a piece of white paper below, so I could use the eye dropper to measure the screen's temp from the paper (about 5900K). Then I used that color temperature to make sure the second one with black screen wasn't exaggerating the backlight bleed with an incorrect color temperature. I recommend others use this method as well, because you can easily make the backlight bleed look a LOT worse by setting the color temperature even slightly wrong. I also tried to set the exposure so it closely resembles how I perceive it.

As you can see, the bottom right has a slightest yellow tint. What do you think? Worth the hassle of returning it, if I can't really tell besides actually looking for it?


----------



## Flytan

Hey mine should be arriving soon and hope it's as good as the one from previous pages









Wondering if anyone has a guide to setting up to get the perfect settings and what not yet :$? Would appreciate it if anyone could help with that. I figure the stock settings aren't going to be the best.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Mine just arrived from Newegg, I ordered it just yesterday. It's from the September batch. Not sure what to do with it. There's definitely back-light bleed, slightly yellow on the bottom right, with a spot near the top right. It's all really unnoticeable unless the room is totally dark.
> 
> As for dead and stuck pixels, there are none after a pretty close inspection. Just a few false alarms that turned out to be specs of dust that wiped off.
> 
> Here is the photo below for back light. I was sure to set the WB correctly by taking two raw photos. First a bright one on pure white screen with a piece of white paper below, so I could use the eye dropper to measure the screen's temp from the paper (about 5900K). Then I used that color temperature to make sure the second one with black screen wasn't exaggerating the backlight bleed with an incorrect color temperature. I recommend others use this method as well, because you can easily make the backlight bleed look a LOT worse by setting the color temperature even slightly wrong. I also tried to set the exposure so it closely resembles how I perceive it.
> 
> As you can see, the bottom right has a slightest yellow tint. What do you think? Worth the hassle of returning it, if I can't really tell besides actually looking for it?


I did. Yellow glow means that panel is faulty or has intense BLB behind panel. Basicely- yellow/orange is bad. I returned my first because of bottom right yellow glow.

This is how good panel should look like. Only silvery/whiteish glow, no yellow/orange BS.


----------



## madknight

@Ryzone, i contacted purolator and they said my item is still at NJ







what about you? Where is your monitor atm?


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Mine just arrived from Newegg, I ordered it just yesterday. It's from the September batch.


It is disappointing to hear that Newegg's latest shipment still includes September stock.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> @Ryzone, i contacted purolator and they said my item is still at NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about you? Where is your monitor atm?


Somewhere in PHILADELPHIA, PA. My delivery date says 11/23/2015, I guess the 3 Day Select isn't really 3 days.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> As you can see, the bottom right has a slightest yellow tint. What do you think? Worth the hassle of returning it, if I can't really tell besides actually looking for it?


Play with it for a week and see if it bothers you. Your opinion of your monitor is all that matters. People in this thread would convince you to return your mother as faulty if she wasn't Mother Teresa.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Mine just arrived from Newegg, I ordered it just yesterday. It's from the September batch. Not sure what to do with it. There's definitely back-light bleed, slightly yellow on the bottom right, with a spot near the top right. It's all really unnoticeable unless the room is totally dark.
> 
> As for dead and stuck pixels, there are none after a pretty close inspection. Just a few false alarms that turned out to be specs of dust that wiped off.
> 
> Here is the photo below for back light. I was sure to set the WB correctly by taking two raw photos. First a bright one on pure white screen with a piece of white paper below, so I could use the eye dropper to measure the screen's temp from the paper (about 5900K). Then I used that color temperature to make sure the second one with black screen wasn't exaggerating the backlight bleed with an incorrect color temperature. I recommend others use this method as well, because you can easily make the backlight bleed look a LOT worse by setting the color temperature even slightly wrong. I also tried to set the exposure so it closely resembles how I perceive it.
> 
> As you can see, the bottom right has a slightest yellow tint. What do you think? Worth the hassle of returning it, if I can't really tell besides actually looking for it?


Honestly, i had to open the image on fullscreen just to see the backlight bleed. It's very minor. and you won't notice it unless you play a pitch dark game. Only you can decide whether it is an annoyance or not. Do not let people on this thread sway you in any way. Like someone else said, they will try to convince you to return the monitor unless it's the holy grail. Keep it for a week and make the decision for yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I did. Yellow glow means that panel is faulty or has intense BLB behind panel. Basicely- yellow/orange is bad. I returned my first because of bottom right yellow glow.
> 
> This is how good panel should look like. Only silvery/whiteish glow, no yellow/orange BS.


That second monitor does not have backlight bleed, but just look at those pictures. His monitor even with the backlight bleed is better than the one without it because the IPS glow on his monitor is much lesser compared to the one without bleed.


----------



## enkur

I think that is a very good panel. I had to make the room completely dark to even notice it on that image. Contrast that to what mine was posted a while back and this is almost golden.

I would keep it for a week and see if you notice the glow in games or watching movies/videos etc. If your attention keeps going to it when you are not thinking about this then its definitely a problem.

Mine was so bad that I could see the yellow even in bright stuff on the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Mine just arrived from Newegg, I ordered it just yesterday. It's from the September batch. Not sure what to do with it. There's definitely back-light bleed, slightly yellow on the bottom right, with a spot near the top right. It's all really unnoticeable unless the room is totally dark.
> 
> As for dead and stuck pixels, there are none after a pretty close inspection. Just a few false alarms that turned out to be specs of dust that wiped off.
> 
> Here is the photo below for back light. I was sure to set the WB correctly by taking two raw photos. First a bright one on pure white screen with a piece of white paper below, so I could use the eye dropper to measure the screen's temp from the paper (about 5900K). Then I used that color temperature to make sure the second one with black screen wasn't exaggerating the backlight bleed with an incorrect color temperature. I recommend others use this method as well, because you can easily make the backlight bleed look a LOT worse by setting the color temperature even slightly wrong. I also tried to set the exposure so it closely resembles how I perceive it.
> 
> As you can see, the bottom right has a slightest yellow tint. What do you think? Worth the hassle of returning it, if I can't really tell besides actually looking for it?


----------



## Xeby

For those of you who have, or if you do, receive a faulty monitor from the recent Newegg batch are you planning on RMA'ing this through Asus or just refunding the monitor? Is the RMA process from Asus basically just a replacement monitor where you have to hope to win the lottery again? I ordered one that will arrive next week and if it has problems I don't know that I want to keep getting new ones over and over again that have the same problems, so I may try for just a flat out refund, but if some people have success from the RMA process I'd be interested in hearing it.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> For those of you who have, or if you do, receive a faulty monitor from the recent Newegg batch are you planning on RMA'ing this through Asus or just refunding the monitor? Is the RMA process from Asus basically just a replacement monitor where you have to hope to win the lottery again? I ordered one that will arrive next week and if it has problems I don't know that I want to keep getting new ones over and over again that have the same problems, so I may try for just a flat out refund, but if some people have success from the RMA process I'd be interested in hearing it.


I'm guessing Asus will send you a refurbished unit if you go through the RMA process.

I did a refund. I'm going to wait a bit and if I decide to try another I'll go with Amazon next time.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Mine just arrived from Newegg, I ordered it just yesterday. It's from the September batch. Not sure what to do with it. There's definitely back-light bleed, slightly yellow on the bottom right, with a spot near the top right. It's all really unnoticeable unless the room is totally dark.
> 
> As for dead and stuck pixels, there are none after a pretty close inspection. Just a few false alarms that turned out to be specs of dust that wiped off.
> 
> Here is the photo below for back light. I was sure to set the WB correctly by taking two raw photos. First a bright one on pure white screen with a piece of white paper below, so I could use the eye dropper to measure the screen's temp from the paper (about 5900K). Then I used that color temperature to make sure the second one with black screen wasn't exaggerating the backlight bleed with an incorrect color temperature. I recommend others use this method as well, because you can easily make the backlight bleed look a LOT worse by setting the color temperature even slightly wrong. I also tried to set the exposure so it closely resembles how I perceive it.
> 
> As you can see, the bottom right has a slightest yellow tint. What do you think? Worth the hassle of returning it, if I can't really tell besides actually looking for it?


If you really can't notice it unless you're specifically looking out for it, then keep it. If it sticks out and hits your eye like an ice pick every time you use the monitor then return it. I'd give it a bit of time before deciding.


----------



## enkur

I am not taking any chances at the moment so getting full refund from Newegg... Going to wait until QC issues iron out and other models are in the market.
I am going to wait until Frys has it locally so there is no waiting on shipping then sending back etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> For those of you who have, or if you do, receive a faulty monitor from the recent Newegg batch are you planning on RMA'ing this through Asus or just refunding the monitor? Is the RMA process from Asus basically just a replacement monitor where you have to hope to win the lottery again? I ordered one that will arrive next week and if it has problems I don't know that I want to keep getting new ones over and over again that have the same problems, so I may try for just a flat out refund, but if some people have success from the RMA process I'd be interested in hearing it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> For those of you who have, or if you do, receive a faulty monitor from the recent Newegg batch are you planning on RMA'ing this through Asus or just refunding the monitor? Is the RMA process from Asus basically just a replacement monitor where you have to hope to win the lottery again? I ordered one that will arrive next week and if it has problems I don't know that I want to keep getting new ones over and over again that have the same problems, so I may try for just a flat out refund, but if some people have success from the RMA process I'd be interested in hearing it.


Going though asus would be a nightmare. Unless the PG279Q has the rapid replace for 3 years like the PG278Q does. But no if you bought a brand new monitor from newegg you call them up say you sent me a broken monitor, they have you send it in and they send you another new one. Unless you ask for a refund then you just send it in and get your money back.


----------



## Alisamix

What do you guys think? When using it normally everything seems fine, white I have some minor bleeding, it seems okay to me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? When using it normally everything seems fine, white I have some minor bleeding, it seems okay to me.


You are waving your camera waaaay too much around screen so it hard for me to tell. You should just make a video shots from your straigh position, meaing how you will actually sit in front of it when you use it.

I noticed couple of BLB place on left side and bottom left corner and I think you have yellow glow in top left corner, am I correct?

Also uniformity is bad from what I can see on white. You have yellowish darker top screen, about 1/3. It depends on you if it bothers you or not.

Anyway- BLB and yellow glow is always bad but you should just play games, especially some dark ones and see if it bothers you or not. Play a few days with it and see if it is distracting. If you play and you soak into game totally- keep it. If it constantly catching your eyes, annoys you, is distracting and you look on it more times than your should while playing some good games- I would return it as it will be always like that.

So play couple of days and see how it feels.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> What do you guys think? When using it normally everything seems fine, white I have some minor bleeding, it seems okay to me.


What's the manufacture date?

In your white BG pic, I can see a lot of yellow tinting near the top. May not bother you, but there really should be no tinting like that.


----------



## Sdotlow

I got my monitor from Newegg, and it's September 2015. Here's some hope for some of you - it really does look very good.

So I just unboxed and checked both white and black screens. No yellow at all. Some UPS glow maybe from top right?

I think I might have a cluster of dead pixles right in the middle of the screen though. It's a white dot that is only noticeable when it's a bright white background (such as this text box).

I'll put photos up after I eat dinner, which is now.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Here my video of Glow / Backlight Bleed, sorry for bad quality.


----------



## Sdotlow

Here's the photos...

White screen first - In the middle of the screen, 30-40% of the way up from the bottom you'll notice the little dot there. Only noticeable in all white screens, but it stands out like a sore thumb when it is.



Here's a black screen at 95 brightness...



And here's a black screen at 25 brightness...



It's a bit more noticeable in the top left than the picture shows, but NO yellow / orangish crap anywhere. The dot in the middle of the screen is annoying though.

All in all, VERY happy with the monitor. AND it's a September 2015.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> And here's a black screen at 25 brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit more noticeable in the top left than the picture shows, but NO yellow / orangish crap anywhere. The dot in the middle of the screen is annoying though.


This at 25 brightness is very dark, if you used an SLR, what is the exposure time?
Exposure time is very important because if it is too short, no light comes out, invalidating the test.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Honestly, i had to open the image on fullscreen just to see the backlight bleed. It's very minor. and you won't notice it unless you play a pitch dark game. Only you can decide whether it is an annoyance or not. Do not let people on this thread sway you in any way. Like someone else said, they will try to convince you to return the monitor unless it's the holy grail. Keep it for a week and make the decision for yourself.
> That second monitor does not have backlight bleed, but just look at those pictures. His monitor even with the backlight bleed is better than the one without it because the IPS glow on his monitor is much lesser compared to the one without bleed.


Well, after all hassle we saw with this panel I would say keep it. If you don't have uniformity issues (yellow tint in top part) and dead pixels I wouldn't risk another one. That glow is not so bad in my opinion and you have absolutely no bleed. But use it for some time as other mentioned, you will se if you mind it or not.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alisamix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? When using it normally everything seems fine, white I have some minor bleeding, it seems okay to me.


Very bad man, indeed. It has all problems we mentioned here. Orange glow, lot of bleed, uniformity sucks with yellow tint. I would return it... It's Semptember, isn't it ?


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> This at 25 brightness is very dark, if you used an SLR, what is the exposure time?
> Exposure time is very important because if it is too short, no light comes out, invalidating the test.


I know nothing about cameras, so I haven't the foggiest. I'm using the camera on my Samsung Note 3.

Compared to the Acer XB270 I just returned (and posted photos of in the respective thread), this is leaps and bounds better.

On another note, what is that glowing pixel from? It doesn't look like dead pixels I've seen previously. It's not black, it just glows a much brighter white on white screens. Not noticeable outside of on a white background, so I'm inclined to keep this monitor.

Edit: It is noticeable on darker shades, although you have to really struggle to see it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> What's the manufacture date?
> 
> In your white BG pic, I can see a lot of yellow tinting near the top. May not bother you, but there really should be no tinting like that.


No way to not bother. It will bother everyone and anytime







Me personally it bothered more than glow and some bleed. You will notice it always you turn monitor, I've found myself often move an explorer window from bottom to top and back and I was saying myself how this is even possible. It was so bad man, so bad...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I know nothing about cameras, so I haven't the foggiest. I'm using the camera on my Samsung Note 3.
> 
> Compared to the Acer XB270 I just returned (and posted photos of in the respective thread), this is leaps and bounds better.
> 
> On another note, what is that glowing pixel from? It doesn't look like dead pixels I've seen previously. It's not black, it just glows a much brighter white on white screens. Not noticeable outside of on a white background, so I'm inclined to keep this monitor.
> 
> Edit: It is noticeable on darker shades, although you have to really struggle to see it.


Nobody knows what is that, but it was reported for the first time today or yesterday. A guy had maybe 3 such white spots on the screen. If I were you, I would replace it for sure. Not acceptable for 850 euro. If you can live with that then keep it.

It's ridiculous how many issues have been reported in September batch. I really hope Acer read this forum (hopefully Asus as well) and make corrections. How they can even buy this crap from AUO? Do they have SLA with AUO they can deliver such crap panels to them ? It's like a Volkswagen order a gearbox and one speed is already broken or it's hard to shift. Would you want that car?


----------



## gzboli

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> On another note, what is that glowing pixel from? It doesn't look like dead pixels I've seen previously. It's not black, it just glows a much brighter white on white screens. Not noticeable outside of on a white background, so I'm inclined to keep this monitor.
> 
> Edit: It is noticeable on darker shades, although you have to really struggle to see it.


I think someone in this thread or hardforum had the same thing. Like you said only noticable sometimes. I have three of them on my *used* pg278q, and being used I don't care so much. Not sure if they are a manufacturing defect or from blunt force trauma.


----------



## IceAero

Another new owner checking in!

Sept. build date.

No dead pixels.

Completely acceptable BLB (better than my U2711H, I think)

Color gamut kinda suck compared to the U2711H, but that was to be expected







(I obviously will continue to use that display for photography/post-processing).

So, then, I *do* have the color-temperature-shift that other users have described...

If i had to guess, it's probably the backlight uniformity issue that TFTreports noticed on theirs as well and not something wrong with the colors on panel... Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Another new owner checking in!
> 
> Sept. build date.
> 
> No dead pixels.
> 
> Completely acceptable BLB (better than my U2711H, I think)
> 
> Color gamut kinda suck compared to the U2711H, but that was to be expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I obviously will continue to use that display for photography/post-processing).
> 
> So, then, I *do* have the color-temperature-shift that other users have described...
> 
> If i had to guess, it's probably the backlight uniformity issue that TFTreports noticed on theirs as well and not something wrong with the colors on panel... Anyone have any thoughts?


Does it look like the top 3rd of your screen is a little "off" ? Colors a little darker, a little muddier? I returned mine because of that.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Does it look like the top 3rd of your screen is a little "off" ? Colors a little darker, a little muddier? I returned mine because of that.


Yeah, though I still think it's a backlight issue and not a color issue. I could be wrong though. I'm not sure how these panels are constructed, so I have no idea what could cause it. I noticed that the unit tested by TFTCentral seemed to have a similar problem, but maybe theirs wasn't as bad...they didn't call it out explicitly.


----------



## toadwaker

It's very annoying during web browsing or anything with big bright backgrounds. Almost seemed like every background was on a top-bottom gradient. I thought I'd be able to stand it but I couldn't stop seeing it everywhere.


----------



## Searchofsub

These panels are BATCH picked. After this batch sold out. Next batch would be even better. Amazon would have good panels as well as retailers like frys, best buy etc.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> These panels are BATCH picked. After this batch sold out. Next batch would be even better. Amazon would have good panels as well as retailers like frys, best buy etc.


Well that's not true... last time with PG278Q Frys,Bestbuys, amazon all had problems... I don't think it's going to change there will still be both good and bad ones.


----------



## madknight

Im starting to wonder if i should have bought the pg278q for gaming instead


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Im starting to wonder if i should have bought the pg278q for gaming instead


Don't think about the down sides until you've had a chance to see the PG9Q for yourself.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Don't think about the down sides until you've had a chance to see the PG9Q for yourself.


i guess youre right senpai









My monitor is now at toronto, i guess ill receive it tomorrow or monday


----------



## Darylrese

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> Here's the photos...
> 
> White screen first - In the middle of the screen, 30-40% of the way up from the bottom you'll notice the little dot there. Only noticeable in all white screens, but it stands out like a sore thumb when it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a black screen at 95 brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a black screen at 25 brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit more noticeable in the top left than the picture shows, but NO yellow / orangish crap anywhere. The dot in the middle of the screen is annoying though.
> 
> All in all, VERY happy with the monitor. AND it's a September 2015.






This example looks pretty awful man. Just look at all that BLB in top right and down left hand side...erugh. Also the 'dot' in the middle would e very annoying. I don't think most people in here would keep that monitor but of course its up to you.

I believe you also need to think of your new monitor from a resale point of view. If you put up with issues you have then fin e but when you come to sell, it will put a lot of buyers off. You will ultimately lose a lot of the value for putting up with issues during your ownership of the monitor.

I can see most of it goes at lower brightness settings but i expect it is still visible? When i had BLB on mine, it faded / washed out the colours around the bleed.


----------



## sdmf74

This looks better than most I have seen, especially if the camera is exaggerating the glow/blb. If it wasnt for the dot or dead pixel I would say you had a keeper, I wont be settling for a panel with bad pixels though.
Im curious what is the approximate setting for brightness most people are using on this panel?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im curious what is the approximate setting for brightness most people are using on this panel?


For 120 cd/m2 the optimal setting is 25 or 26 in OSD brightness.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> 
> This example looks pretty awful man. Just look at all that BLB in top right and down left hand side...erugh. Also the 'dot' in the middle would e very annoying. I don't think most people in here would keep that monitor but of course its up to you.
> 
> I believe you also need to think of your new monitor from a resale point of view. If you put up with issues you have then fin e but when you come to sell, it will put a lot of buyers off. You will ultimately lose a lot of the value for putting up with issues during your ownership of the monitor.
> 
> I can see most of it goes at lower brightness settings but i expect it is still visible? When i had BLB on mine, it faded / washed out the colours around the bleed.


I think it looks pretty good, at least in relation to the Acer I had and just set back for a refund.

I've never resold a monitor, and likely would not. I have both of my older monitors (one a 1650x1080 and a 1920x1080), and have had them for some time. I understand how some may look it at from this perspective though.

It's really not noticeable at lower brightness settings. I could barely tell it was there, whereas with the previous Acer it was in your face every minute. The Acer did wash out the colors, but this Asus does not.

The main issue for me is that damn dot. I thought I might be able to live with it, and I may be able to, but I'd rather not. Newegg has an "8 pixel" policy on returns, but this looks less like a pixel issue and more like a small hole in the panel letting light through. I will be sending this back for a replacement in the near future. I want to get my refund for my Acer first, and confirm Newegg has inventory to replace with since they constantly sell out of these.


----------



## selbyftw

Anyone seen any November panels yet? It will be interesting to see what they are like because although far from perfect the October panels where waaaaaaaaaaay better than the September ones. I think with the amount of returns asus are getting they must of told the panel makers to step up their game.

We are due a new batch of panels on the 25th of November here in the UK I think they will be November made panels.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Anyone seen any November panels yet? It will be interesting to see what they are like because although far from perfect the October panels where waaaaaaaaaaay better than the September ones. I think with the amount of returns asus are getting they must of told the panel makers to step up their game.
> 
> We are due a new batch of panels on the 25th of November here in the UK I think they will be November made panels.


There was no single November one. And only few October ones. I guess next big batch will be made mostly of October ones with couple of November ones. There is usually one month back in batches date vs manufactured date so they don't run out of units when next months comes.


----------



## Stigmatta

Seems like September was not a good month for any companies monitors lol


----------



## ThioJoe

An update on mine (September batch, got it yesterday). After a bit of web browsing, it's become apparent that this panel has some atrocious uniformity. Like others have described, the top 3rd of the screen (and worse on the left side) has this yellowish tint to it. Not sure why I didn't see it during the backlight tests, I guess I wasn't looking for it, but now it's very noticeable and quite annoying. Definitely going to RMA it now, this poor uniformity put me over the edge.


----------



## bowgamer

thiojoe, you should look into purchasing an x34 as the QC on those have been pretty good as far as I can tell. Acer will also have a newer version of their xb270hu out soon too. Also your videos are not funny, I unsubscribed.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowgamer*
> 
> thiojoe, you should look into purchasing an x34 as the QC on those have been pretty good as far as I can tell. Acer will also have a newer version of their xb270hu out soon too. Also your videos are not funny, I unsubscribed.


I'm fairly confident the X34 (with gsync, not the XR341CK with freesync) has been recalled and has horrible issues with the panels. I'd consider going with an ultrawide but I don't know if I can live with lower refresh rates and/or no gsync after having these gaming monitors. When I shipped back my Acer and was waiting on the Asus to arrive, I switched back to my 1080p 60hz 23inch and was annoyed with it immediately.


----------



## Stigmatta

Im finding it real hard to replace my trusty ASUS VW266H. Anyone know who manufactured these for ASUS? AUO or someone else?


----------



## Nicholars

Has anyone noticed the white uniformity improving with time / use? This is yellow in the top left and blue in the bottom right, also the right of the screen is brighter. So annoying because if it did not have this problem it would be ok.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I'm fairly confident the X34 (with gsync, not the XR341CK with freesync) has been recalled and has horrible issues with the panels. I'd consider going with an ultrawide but I don't know if I can live with lower refresh rates and/or no gsync after having these gaming monitors. When I shipped back my Acer and was waiting on the Asus to arrive, I switched back to my 1080p 60hz 23inch and was annoyed with it immediately.


The X34 really seems to have minimal issues in regards to the screen quality. Aside from BLB, which is a lottery on any LCD, it has great uniformity like the original LG panel. I would say it's possibly the best gaming panel if you also care about things like color accuracy, screen uniformity, etc.

The issues with it are related to the Gsync module and firmware. And it wasn't recalled in the sense that Acer is requiring owners to send back their panels, they pulled back stock to fix the issues. If you ask me Asus should recall the PG279Q too ( or at least September units ) based on all these complaints.

If Acer can fix those issues relating to Gsync I don't think I will bother trying to get a good PG279Q and will just go for the X34.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> An update on mine (September batch, got it yesterday). After a bit of web browsing, it's become apparent that this panel has some atrocious uniformity. Like others have described, the top 3rd of the screen (and worse on the left side) has this yellowish tint to it. Not sure why I didn't see it during the backlight tests, I guess I wasn't looking for it, but now it's very noticeable and quite annoying. Definitely going to RMA it now, this poor uniformity put me over the edge.


Mine has exactly the same, almost no backlight bleed, a lot of IPS glow, 1 dead pixel don't care about that.... But the white uniformity, which is what you see almost all the time when using the web, is terrible.


----------



## soulslayeroo

hello guys well i got my pg279q from amazon and it looks like i have alot of glow/bleed i dont see it to much in games just the right conor is a bit birghter then whats on the screen as long as i donbt go fully black screen i dont see it and honstly id rather deal with ips glow then the colors of an tn pg278q u had ut and its colors were trash and guys remember this is a damn ips 165hz monitor ........ a little glow wont kill ya this is like ground breaking for monitors

anyways heres some pics of my black light bleed i tested this when i got ther monitor then i had none at all then i teseted it after playing for a few hours then i got this










hers my set up


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulslayeroo*
> 
> hello guys well i got my pg279q from amazon and it looks like i have alot of glow/bleed i dont see it to much in games just the right conor is a bit birghter then whats on the screen as long as i donbt go fully black screen i dont see it and honstly id rather deal with ips glow then the colors of an tn pg278q u had ut and its colors were trash and guys remember this is a damn ips 165hz monitor ........ a little glow wont kill ya this is like ground breaking for monitors
> 
> anyways heres some pics of my black light bleed i tested this when i got ther monitor then i had none at all then i teseted it after playing for a few hours then i got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hers my set up


that looks pretty bad man, i see 5 bleed spots.


----------



## soulslayeroo

the brightness is still on 80% tho think i should rma?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The X34 really seems to have minimal issues in regards to the screen quality. Aside from BLB, which is a lottery on any LCD, it has great uniformity like the original LG panel. I would say it's possibly the best gaming panel if you also care about things like color accuracy, screen uniformity, etc.
> 
> The issues with it are related to the Gsync module and firmware. And it wasn't recalled in the sense that Acer is requiring owners to send back their panels, they pulled back stock to fix the issues. If you ask me Asus should recall the PG279Q too ( or at least September units ) based on all these complaints.
> 
> If Acer can fix those issues relating to Gsync I don't think I will bother trying to get a good PG279Q and will just go for the X34.


If price of X34 wasn't almost PG+980Ti in my country I would consider it. But at this price point is totally overpriced for me. PG34 will probably cost the same so both are no go for me







.

Seems like Asus wants to take his time with next batches. Well, I hope that means better quality.....lol, still naive after 3 PGs


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulslayeroo*
> 
> hello guys well i got my pg279q from amazon and it looks like i have alot of glow/bleed i dont see it to much in games just the right conor is a bit birghter then whats on the screen as long as i donbt go fully black screen i dont see it and honstly id rather deal with ips glow then the colors of an tn pg278q u had ut and its colors were trash and guys remember this is a damn ips 165hz monitor ........ a little glow wont kill ya this is like ground breaking for monitors
> 
> anyways heres some pics of my black light bleed i tested this when i got ther monitor then i had none at all then i teseted it after playing for a few hours then i got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hers my set up


Ughhh that is bad man. Looks like my last one I returned... If I see corretly you have yellow glow all over the place (especailly bottom right corner) and a lot of BLB







. It looks bad and messy. I would return it.

Here is example of very good panel:



If your glow is not silverish/whiteish but yellow/orange that is faulty panel.

What manufacture date?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Im finding it real hard to replace my trusty ASUS VW266H. Anyone know who manufactured these for ASUS? AUO or someone else?


One of these guys:



I'm leaning toward CPT. Though, to be frank, a panel from 2009 should not be a benchmark for any other being produced right now, regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The X34 really seems to have minimal issues in regards to the screen quality. Aside from BLB, which is a lottery on any LCD, it has great uniformity like the original LG panel. I would say it's possibly the best gaming panel if you also care about things like color accuracy, screen uniformity, etc.
> 
> The issues with it are related to the Gsync module and firmware. And it wasn't recalled in the sense that Acer is requiring owners to send back their panels, they pulled back stock to fix the issues. If you ask me Asus should recall the PG279Q too ( or at least September units ) based on all these complaints.
> 
> If Acer can fix those issues relating to Gsync I don't think I will bother trying to get a good PG279Q and will just go for the X34.


Well then, I'll have to look in to it further. I would love to get an X34, as I really want an ultra wide for multi tasking in addition to gaming. I just don't ever see them in stock...anywhere...ever.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulslayeroo*


Oh man, your screen looks just terrible! I sent mine back for less than that....


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulslayeroo*
> 
> the brightness is still on 80% tho think i should rma?


I think most people are turning the brightness down to 25-26%. i believe i had mine at 26%


----------



## Darylrese

26% is whats recommended by TFT Central but i found it to be a bit 'dull' for my liking.

I preferred around 35% when i had it.


----------



## Sdotlow

I just grabbed an Acer XB271 on Amazon. 6 Remaining.

I'll see how this one goes before sending back the Asus for replace or refund - because it's going to be one or the other.


----------



## Dryst

so i got my replacement, still at work so i'm gonna unbox it when i go home. has a QC PASSED sticker. it better be good if not, i'm done.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I just grabbed an Acer XB271 on Amazon. 6 Remaining.
> 
> I'll see how this one goes before sending back the Asus for replace or refund - because it's going to be one or the other.


After my experiment with the XB270HU, I'm not getting my hopes up, but I'm in for one of these. Should be here Sunday.


----------



## ThioJoe

Mine had a sticker too. I think they go, "yep there's a monitor in there!" and slap it on.

Honestly I think I'm going to refund this completely. The backlight bleed is one thing, but the horrible uniformity is really bad. The next one I might get one without backlight bleed, but still bad uniformity, then I wouldn't have enough justification to RMA it even though it sucks.


----------



## Benny89

OMG. XB271HU is in stock on Amazon! Nice

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448043762&sr=1-5&keywords=XB271HU

*Whoever order it please share pics and experience here! SUPER HIGHLY APPRECIATED!*

Europe:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B017DG09WM?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhals04-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B017DG09WM&childASIN=B017DG09WM


----------



## Falkentyne

Nice, and all the wolves who have been here spamming F5 nonstop for the last several hours are making it sell out already








Jesus....do people just sit around all day on forums spamming F5 >_>

Good luck with the panel lottery whoever gets one!


----------



## boredgunner

Time for someone to open up an XB271HU thread?


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> After my experiment with the XB270HU, I'm not getting my hopes up, but I'm in for one of these. Should be here Sunday.


One would hope they learned their lesson with the previous issues (and mass RMA's) with their XB270.

I think the stand looks tacky, but at this point, I'll take whatever I can get that's problem free.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Time for someone to open up an XB271HU thread?


Already did: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experiance-and-show-pics

Share your experiance with new XB guys!


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> One would hope they learned their lesson with the previous issues (and mass RMA's) with their XB270.
> 
> I think the stand looks tacky, but at this point, I'll take whatever I can get that's problem free.


I have a good feeling about the 271! Im undecided on the stand personally, but I think overall the monitor looks smart.


----------



## Xeby

I'm planning on using a VESA mount for this or XB271 if I got it so the stand doesn't bother me. If the newegg PG279Q shows up with issues then I will likely be refunding it and keeping a close eye on the quality of the XB271 as my next potential for new monitor.


----------



## ThioJoe

Ran a quick uniformity test with my colorimeter, you can see the results here: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html

My eyes were correct, the top left has a major color shift. A different in brightness is one thing, but a 500 Kelvin difference is outrageous!

Going to be keeping a close eye on that Acer monitor, too bad it seems to have sold out, Amazon won't let me add it to the cart.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Ran a quick uniformity test with my colorimeter, you can see the results here: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> My eyes were correct, the top left has a major color shift. A different in brightness is one thing, but a 500 Kelvin difference is outrageous!
> 
> Going to be keeping a close eye on that Acer monitor, too bad it seems to have sold out, Amazon won't let me add it to the cart.


Yup, seems like Acer prefer to start slowly with small batch and check people opinions/results.

Can't blame them....


----------



## Shogon

Ordered this new Swift on Tuesday during my lunch break. Was surprised to see it listed as in stock. Silly me didn't change the shipping option so it'll be here next Wednesday. Hopefully it's good otherwise I'll return it and try and snag the Acer 27" or the 34" whenever possible. It took me 2 tries with the original Swift, so hopefully it will only be once with this new monitor. All the newegg reviews give me no hope though haha. I'll just keep my hopes low and see how it turns out.


----------



## madknight

I just received mine , im not sure what to do.. im really lazy, let me know what you guys would do. I couldnt find the date anywhere on the box, but here is 2 pictures.




Its the first monitor i buy which is more than like 200$... Im not sure how i should feel about this.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I just received mine , im not sure what to do.. im really lazy, let me know what you guys would do. I couldnt find the date anywhere on the box, but here is 2 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the first monitor i buy which is more than like 200$... Im not sure how i should feel about this.


I think the date is under where you plug in the display port and all of that.


----------



## enkur

which Acer are you looking for the XB271HU or the XB270HU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Ran a quick uniformity test with my colorimeter, you can see the results here: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> My eyes were correct, the top left has a major color shift. A different in brightness is one thing, but a 500 Kelvin difference is outrageous!
> 
> Going to be keeping a close eye on that Acer monitor, too bad it seems to have sold out, Amazon won't let me add it to the cart.


----------



## enkur

You need to take the picture straight on... any other angle is going to exaggerate the IPS glow which if silver in color is normal (shouldnt be super bright either) turn down your brightness when taking the picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I just received mine , im not sure what to do.. im really lazy, let me know what you guys would do. I couldnt find the date anywhere on the box, but here is 2 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the first monitor i buy which is more than like 200$... Im not sure how i should feel about this.


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I just received mine , im not sure what to do.. im really lazy, let me know what you guys would do. I couldnt find the date anywhere on the box, but here is 2 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the first monitor i buy which is more than like 200$... Im not sure how i should feel about this.


I'd be sending that back, honestly. The backlight bleeding looks pretty bad from the photos. If that's not glare in the top left, and is actually a yellowish backlight bleed, I'd say that a for sure RMA.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Ran a quick uniformity test with my colorimeter, you can see the results here: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> My eyes were correct, the top left has a major color shift. A different in brightness is one thing, but a 500 Kelvin difference is outrageous!
> 
> Going to be keeping a close eye on that Acer monitor, too bad it seems to have sold out, Amazon won't let me add it to the cart.


500K is pretty crazy!

I definitely have the same issue, but it's not That bad, though still noticeable. I'd argue that mine could be closer to 250K.

Is this a known defect-type for LCD panels? I've never come across color-uniformity issues before, only backlight (which seems to happen here, in proportion to the color-shift...)

I think I'll live with mine for a while and see how it goes. For me it is still a gaming-only monitor, with my U2711 being primary. Besides, with no dead pixels and no backlight bleed, I still feel a little lucky.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Getting mine next week, estimated delivery on Tuesday.

Ordered from Newegg 11/17, guessing it's from the Sept. batch but not really sure.

When I do get the monitor, what tests should I do? Probably mentioned before in this thread but I would like a recap.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> You need to take the picture straight on... any other angle is going to exaggerate the IPS glow which if silver in color is normal (shouldnt be super bright either) turn down your brightness when taking the picture.


This one is right in front of it.



date made : September 2015 / Ordered : november 18th......

Not quite sure what to do, in CS:GO its amazing, i tested some games ; Starwars,csgo,shadow of mordor,wow, and honestly overall it looks amazing... I think im going to keep it, not 100% satisfied but not enough to return it..

Honest opinion guys?


----------



## enkur

It really comes down to you and how well you see the distraction... if you only play bright games and little video then its not going to be much of a problem.

I use my monitor across lots of games and especially movies. You know how varied movies can be with dark scenes etc and that yellow glow really starts to stand out in those situations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> This one is right in front of it.
> 
> 
> 
> date made : September 2015 / Ordered : november 18th......
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, in CS:GO its amazing, i tested some games ; Starwars,csgo,shadow of mordor,wow, and honestly overall it looks amazing... I think im going to keep it, not 100% satisfied but not enough to return it..
> 
> Honest opinion guys?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> 500K is pretty crazy!
> 
> I definitely have the same issue, but it's not That bad, though still noticeable. I'd argue that mine could be closer to 250K.
> 
> Is this a known defect-type for LCD panels? I've never come across color-uniformity issues before, only backlight (which seems to happen here, in proportion to the color-shift...)
> 
> I think I'll live with mine for a while and see how it goes. For me it is still a gaming-only monitor, with my U2711 being primary. Besides, with no dead pixels and no backlight bleed, I still feel a little lucky.


I measured the lower right vs top left of this panel, the white temp top left is ~6850k, the white temp bottom right is ~7450k...







700-800k difference, pfft I laugh at 500k difference.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, in CS:GO its amazing, i tested some games ; Starwars,csgo,shadow of mordor,wow, and honestly overall it looks amazing... I think im going to keep it, not 100% satisfied but not enough to return it..
> 
> Honest opinion guys?


As long as no dead pixels, id probably keep it, but thats just me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> This one is right in front of it.
> 
> 
> 
> date made : September 2015 / Ordered : november 18th......
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, in CS:GO its amazing, i tested some games ; Starwars,csgo,shadow of mordor,wow, and honestly overall it looks amazing... I think im going to keep it, not 100% satisfied but not enough to return it..
> 
> Honest opinion guys?


It looks bad. Look at your corners: bottom right is quite good, silverish glow. But top left and bottom left are horrible! Bleed is big and makes both corner emitate yellowish glow which will make your whole corner a little bulb while playing games.

Just compare it to this, which is good:



Definitely very bad unit. I would return. That is just my opinion, but you should not accept such faulty monitor.

But you will do what suits you best







. Test playing in the dark games or in dark room and you will see what I mean btw.


----------



## Nicholars

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> est playing in the dark games or in dark room and you will see what I mean btw.


Just listen to my advice and put SOME other light in the room just ANY light even a 1w 6500k LED bulb and it will be 10x better, if you want to play in a 100% dark room just give up now and do not buy an IPS monitor at all. Any light at all so the monitor is not the only light in the room and it will be much better.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> As long as no dead pixels, id probably keep it, but thats just me.


I have a dead pixel, but I do not care because its so small I cannot see it without my nose to the screen, the 800k difference however is blatantly obvious all of the time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have a dead pixel, but I do not care because its so small I cannot see it without my nose to the screen, the 800k difference however is blatantly obvious all of the time.


Yeah there are so many pixels on a 2560 x 1440 monitor. It can be hard to see one or two dead ones, which is also the case for my XB270HU. Uniformity and bleed and junk behind the screen are much bigger problems.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> This one is right in front of it.
> 
> 
> 
> date made : September 2015 / Ordered : november 18th......
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, in CS:GO its amazing, i tested some games ; Starwars,csgo,shadow of mordor,wow, and honestly overall it looks amazing... I think im going to keep it, not 100% satisfied but not enough to return it..
> 
> Honest opinion guys?


There's an ice cave level on battlefront where it gets pretty dark. Try and see if there's orange glow popping up in there.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Ran a quick uniformity test with my colorimeter, you can see the results here: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> My eyes were correct, the top left has a major color shift. A different in brightness is one thing, but a 500 Kelvin difference is outrageous!
> 
> Going to be keeping a close eye on that Acer monitor, too bad it seems to have sold out, Amazon won't let me add it to the cart.


What application did you use to do that uniformity test?


----------



## madknight

I will keep it for 48 hours and test everything, will let you guys know what i will do


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> OMG. XB271HU is in stock on Amazon! Nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> I have a good feeling about the 271! Im undecided on the stand personally, but I think overall the monitor looks smart.


I don't see any reason to get excited about this. It's using same junk AUO panel as the PG279Q and Acer are no better with QC than Asus... the disaster that was the XB270HU is proof enough of that. There's going to be just as much chance of getting a good XB271 as there is a PG279Q.


----------



## Dryst

replacement, sept 2015 batch, almost no BLB, stuck pixel near center of the screen, DP won't work.will be returning this for a refund tomorrow, i'm done with asus. back to my samsung 1080p monitor.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> ]
> Just listen to my advice and put SOME other light in the room just ANY light even a 1w 6500k LED bulb and it will be 10x better, if you want to play in a 100% dark room just give up now and do not buy an IPS monitor at all. Any light at all so the monitor is not the only light in the room and it will be much better.


Quality IPS is perfectly fine in playing in dark room. It is just a matter of quality of panel.

This is my EIZO IPS screen (LG panel): 65 Brightness, total black background and total dark room:



Camera had problem even capturing any glow.

And here is good PG279Q panel in total dark room on total black:



You can paly in dark JUST fine and don't notice anything if you have quality panel. His panel is crap one and that is why it looks like it looks. My second PG had so minimal glow in corners that I would just completely forget about them during dark gaming in dark room. Only huge bleeding spot made it to go RMA.

So no, IPS is fine in dark as long as panel is fine. Trash panel will be trash, with light or without.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> replacement, sept 2015 batch, almost no BLB, stuck pixel near center of the screen, DP won't work.will be returning this for a refund tomorrow, i'm done with asus. back to my samsung 1080p monitor.


Sorry to hear it man







. I know your pain.

New Acer XB271HU was just released so you can try luck with them. I will definitely do it, but they are not available in my country yet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I don't see any reason to get excited about this. It's using same junk AUO panel as the PG279Q and Acer are no better with QC than Asus... the disaster that was the XB270HU is proof enough of that. There's going to be just as much chance of getting a good XB271 as there is a PG279Q.


There is small reason. I agree that chance are small but there are:
1. AUO belongs to Acer, that means something. One is boss.
2. Acer delayed their monitor for quite long compared to PG and they also started with very small batch.

Above could mean (small chances but hope dies last) that they might have demand more quality panels from their company AUO and gathering them took quite time. Of course that just might be wishfull thinking but well....we will see soon enough.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> An update on mine (September batch, got it yesterday). After a bit of web browsing, it's become apparent that this panel has some atrocious uniformity. Like others have described, the top 3rd of the screen (and worse on the left side) has this yellowish tint to it. Not sure why I didn't see it during the backlight tests, I guess I wasn't looking for it, but now it's very noticeable and quite annoying. Definitely going to RMA it now, this poor uniformity put me over the edge.


Damn, this looks like widespread problem. I don't understand how ASUS can sell these panels at all. I have never seen a monitor or TV with this issue. It's just unacceptable in my opinion. Extremely annoying because we all know how eyes can adapt to colors or brightness. If you would cover the bottom part of a monitor and look for some time on top yellowish one, within couple of minutes your eyes would adopt and you would see white color because brain tell you it's white in reality. But then if you uncover the bottom.... jeees, guess what would you see







This is extremely annoying if you work with full screen content composed from bright colors.

I think this could be even a health issue after some time







I really hope ASUS is already aware of this and works with AUO to resolve the issue.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Quality IPS is perfectly fine in playing in dark room. It is just a matter of quality of panel.
> 
> This is my EIZO IPS screen (LG panel): 65 Brightness, total black background and total dark room:
> 
> 
> 
> Camera had problem even capturing any glow.
> 
> And here is good PG279Q panel in total dark room on total black:
> 
> 
> 
> You can paly in dark JUST fine and don't notice anything if you have quality panel. His panel is crap one and that is why it looks like it looks. My second PG had so minimal glow in corners that I would just completely forget about them during dark gaming in dark room. Only huge bleeding spot made it to go RMA.
> 
> So no, IPS is fine in dark as long as panel is fine. Trash panel will be trash, with light or without.


Not really, the contrast ratio is too low and it will look better with just a small 1w LED bulb in the room, but meh do what you want. The eizo is the photo making it look darker, it will definitely not look that dark on any IPS screen. that looks like about 15000:1.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn, this looks like widespread problem. I don't understand how ASUS can sell these panels at all. I have never seen a monitor or TV with this issue. It's just unacceptable in my opinion. Extremely annoying because we all know how eyes can adapt to colors or brightness. If you would cover the bottom part of a monitor and look for some time on top yellowish one, within couple of minutes your eyes would adopt and you would see white color because brain tell you it's white in reality. But then if you uncover the bottom.... jeees, guess what would you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is extremely annoying if you work with full screen content composed from bright colors.
> 
> I think this could be even a health issue after some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope ASUS is already aware of this and works with AUO to resolve the issue.


Misiak- do you have info in your country about XB271HU? My retailer has in on site but no date of delivery yet.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Not really, the contrast ratio is too low and it will look better with just a small 1w LED bulb in the room, but meh do what you want. The eizo is the photo making it look darker, it will definitely not look that dark on any IPS screen.


The Eizo is video from my phone camera and just a screenshot from it. Besides that is how I see it with my eyes so I know what I have. It is not a photo. I can send you full 5 sec video of it if you don't belive, lol. That is quality IPS. And my wifes Dell and LG next to me are as good as that.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> The Eizo is video and just a screenshot from it. It is not a photo. I can send you full 5 sec video of it if you don't belive, lol. That is quality IPS. And my wifes Dell and LG next to me are as good as that.


But it still has a contrast ratio of 1000:1 so it is impossible to look that black. That photo looks like a plasma with 15000:1 contrast, or you have the backlight set to about 10cdm2.

Even if you could get the blacks like that, it is still 1000:1 contrast so anything bright will look dim, that is why OLED and plasma is better than IPS and TN.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The X34 really seems to have minimal issues in regards to the screen quality. Aside from BLB, which is a lottery on any LCD, it has great uniformity like the original LG panel. I would say it's possibly the best gaming panel if you also care about things like color accuracy, screen uniformity, etc.
> 
> The issues with it are related to the Gsync module and firmware. And it wasn't recalled in the sense that Acer is requiring owners to send back their panels, they pulled back stock to fix the issues. If you ask me Asus should recall the PG279Q too ( or at least September units ) based on all these complaints.
> 
> If Acer can fix those issues relating to Gsync I don't think I will bother trying to get a good PG279Q and will just go for the X34.


I agree, I would immediately take it if it would be 16:9, 1440p panel. Unfortunately, it isn't and I don't want widescreen.

BTW, according all reviews PG279 is the "best" gamming monitor ever. So ridiculous.... Even Eexus who mentioned color temperature uniformity gave this gold medal. Pardon me....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulslayeroo*
> 
> hello guys well i got my pg279q from amazon and it looks like i have alot of glow/bleed i dont see it to much in games just the right conor is a bit birghter then whats on the screen as long as i donbt go fully black screen i dont see it and honstly id rather deal with ips glow then the colors of an tn pg278q u had ut and its colors were trash and guys remember this is a damn ips 165hz monitor ........ a little glow wont kill ya this is like ground breaking for monitors
> 
> anyways heres some pics of my black light bleed i tested this when i got ther monitor then i had none at all then i teseted it after playing for a few hours then i got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hers my set up


Holly cow, one of the worst I have seen here. Maybe worst. Sorry man but how you can be satisfied with this? No wonder Asus managers producing this and laughing on us if there are customers who accepts this... Besides pretty much of glow, you have orange glow in all 4 corners. I bet you have also uniformity issue as majority of us.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sdotlow*
> 
> I just grabbed an Acer XB271 on Amazon. 6 Remaining.
> 
> I'll see how this one goes before sending back the Asus for replace or refund - because it's going to be one or the other.


They are already out ???? Man, report asap on this one!!! Thx


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I know it is an IPS without glow.... But it still has a contrast ratio of 1000:1 so it is impossible to look that black. That photo looks like a plasma with 15000:1 contrast, or you have the backlight set to about 10cdm2.
> 
> Even if you could get the blacks like that, it still won't look good because 1000:1 contrast so anything bright will look dim, that is why OLED and plasma is better than IPS and TN...


Now you just making stuff up.... I showed you how my Eizo look like, go your screenshot from video how it looks like in real life in front of my face. You don't belive- your problem. I play on this monitor in all dark games and there is close to no glow at all during gameplay in dark room, be it slightly on left bottom.

But if you know better how my monitor looks like and how you play on it in dark - good for you, didn't know you were in my apartment. Gotta ask my wife about this.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> BTW, according all reviews PG279 is the "best" gamming monitor ever. So ridiculous.... Even Eexus who mentioned color temperature uniformity gave this gold medal. Pardon me....


That is because reviewers got cherry-picked panels. Nobody ever in review even told "your panel might look differently than this, becasue each panel is different". Reviews on hardware are BS anyway. Only users reviews are legit. Anyone who get hardware from producer- will always get best unit.


----------



## Nicholars

If you have a colorimeter, what contrast ratio do you get with RGB at 100?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Now you just making stuff up.... I showed you how my Eizo look like, go your screenshot from video how it looks like in real life in front of my face. You don't belive- your problem. I play on this monitor in all dark games and there is close to no glow at all during gameplay in dark room, be it slightly on left bottom.


If you think your IPS has good blacks and contrast in a dark room, then your head will explode when you get an OLED.


----------



## ThioJoe

I used DispcalGUI with my Spyder5 colorimeter.
http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If you think your IPS has good blacks and contrast in a dark room, then your head will explode when you get an OLED.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If you have a colorimeter, what contrast ratio do you get with RGB at 100?


Sure it will. But there is no OLED monitors so.... yeah.

I don't have colormeter. Why would I need it in first place? I just use TFT calibrations.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> I used DispcalGUI with my Spyder5 colorimeter.
> http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/


I use dispcalgui as well, I did not know you could do that.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sure it will. But there is no OLED monitors so.... yeah.
> 
> I don't have colormeter. Why would I need it in first place? I just use TFT calibrations.


You do say some interesting things


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You do say some dumb stuff lol


And what do you mean? And why dump? What did I say?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> Ran a quick uniformity test with my colorimeter, you can see the results here: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> My eyes were correct, the top left has a major color shift. A different in brightness is one thing, but a 500 Kelvin difference is outrageous!
> 
> Going to be keeping a close eye on that Acer monitor, too bad it seems to have sold out, Amazon won't let me add it to the cart.


Can't be serious, this is pretty bad! Asus, wake up please....I didn't know they are already selling monitors with a nice new feature - a color gradient implemented out of the box!

Definitely temperature uniformity is the problem. I would be fine with some luminance uniformity let's say up to 25%, but this temp shift is unacceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> 500K is pretty crazy!
> 
> I definitely have the same issue, but it's not That bad, though still noticeable. I'd argue that mine could be closer to 250K.
> 
> Is this a known defect-type for LCD panels? I've never come across color-uniformity issues before, only backlight (which seems to happen here, in proportion to the color-shift...)
> 
> I think I'll live with mine for a while and see how it goes. For me it is still a gaming-only monitor, with my U2711 being primary. Besides, with no dead pixels and no backlight bleed, I still feel a little lucky.


On my Acer XB270HU this was not present. Only normal luminance uniformity... Maybe a really small temperature shift in bottom left part bud hardly noticeable. But on my PG279 this was horrible.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And what do you mean? And why dump? What did I say?


I changed it to interesting, but just saying that a) no IPS has good blacks or contrast and you would be better using a light in the room b) colorimeters are not pointless

You were replying as if I was making stuff up... it is a fact that IPS has 1000:1 contrast, and oled or plasma etc. have 10-1000x the contrast of IPS.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I measured the lower right vs top left of this panel, the white temp top left is ~6850k, the white temp bottom right is ~7450k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700-800k difference, pfft I laugh at 500k difference.


LOL, seems you are a temperature shift winner







But seriously, it's ridiculous. How do you guys measure this ? In Photoshop or with a sonde?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> ]
> Just listen to my advice and put SOME other light in the room just ANY light even a 1w 6500k LED bulb and it will be 10x better, if you want to play in a 100% dark room just give up now and do not buy an IPS monitor at all. Any light at all so the monitor is not the only light in the room and it will be much better.


I agree, on my XB270HU I had maybe 10 stuck pixels and 3 dead but I really didn't seen them from my normal distance. So better to have some than bleed, orange glow and crazy uniformity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Misiak- do you have info in your country about XB271HU? My retailer has in on site but no date of delivery yet.


At the moment no one is listing them







I will eagerly wait for TFT review. It will be cherry pick again but if they've resolved issue with uniformity then TFT inform about it....

Btw, didn't you try to overclock your Eizo ?? I found out that I can't stand 60Hz anymore. But I'm pretty fine from 80Hz and actually I have my benq at 87Hz which feels pretty good. There is some hw limit because I can't go more but anyway, I wonder if it is possible with 60Hz IPS panel. My former LG was able to co up to 75Hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is because reviewers got cherry-picked panels. Nobody ever in review even told "your panel might look differently than this, becasue each panel is different". Reviews on hardware are BS anyway. Only users reviews are legit. Anyone who get hardware from producer- will always get best unit.


Benny, but problem is that they did not get







Especially, Hexus... How can anybody with such horrible uniformity give it gold ?







It's not objective at all. It reminds me reviews of AAA games nowadays. Even it is utter crap they will get 9/10 just because it is AAA.

Btw, there are OLEDs monitors, but incredibly expensive









And guys, don't argue. We all know that contrast 1:1000 is low but if you don't have other sources of distribution, then you can enjoy it in total dark as well. That photo Benny posted is underexposured and certainly it does not look like that in reality but he wanted to point out there is no visible glow or BLB. So you can play and enjoy the game. In any case, that small 1w bulb would help of course, this is known for ambient lightning but I prefer total darkness. Just me, night and a monitor


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, seems you are a temperature shift winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, it's ridiculous. How do you guys measure this ? In Photoshop or with a sonde?


I am using a colormunki http://www.xrite.com/colormunki-display


----------



## Sargon

I received my order from Amazon today. It is a September panel. I have some moderate bleeding in all 4 corners, with the bottom right corner being the worst by far. It does appear to have a bit of a yellowish tinge, but isn't overwhelmingly yellow. Other than that, I haven't noticed any issues. I'm not an expert in spotting these things, but I don't see any noticeable color shifting or differences from the top to the bottom of the screen. So far there hasn't been anything that has bothered me in regular use. I see the bleeding on a black screen, but when am I ever just going to stare at a black screen? I will do some more testing later tonight and try some games to see how they look in the dark. Again, maybe it is just me not knowing what to look for, but I'm not seeing anything here that would warrant a return. I have another monitor coming tomorrow from Newegg, so I will be able to compare the two.

If I can figure out how to turn the flash off on my camera, I'll try to post a picture later.


----------



## madknight

I need some help... I keep trying to put my monitor to 165hz but it wont stay. Im using the panel on right of the monitor, i can choose 60,120,144 , and when i try to boost it to 165hz it just doesnt stay on...

edit : It wont even stay on 144 lol

edit 2: Disconnecting my 2nd monitor makes the monitor able to stay on 165..


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is because reviewers got cherry-picked panels. *Nobody ever in review even told "your panel might look differently than this, becasue each panel is different".* Reviews on hardware are BS anyway. Only users reviews are legit. Anyone who get hardware from producer- will always get best unit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I don't have colormeter. Why would I need it in first place? I just use TFT calibrations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You do say some interesting things


I think Nicholars said that because in the first post you stated every monitor is different and then four posts later you ask why you need a colormeter. Well it's because every monitor is different. Using TFT calibrations will get you close, but not the absolute best it can be.


----------



## Fiercy

So i got mine today I am not sure about this uniformity issue how do I look for it?

And as for bleeding and glowing i am little bit confused if you look at the photo it's horrible but real life video is tottaly different so I don't know why people judge based on photos?
Here's what I have.




and this after i applied TFT Central settings.




and so after getting brightness down and doing a little calibrating it looks normal to me I mean there is no yellow tint when you look at it with eyes and not camera photo.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I think Nicholars said that because in the first post you stated every monitor is different and then four posts later you ask why you need a colormeter. Well it's because every monitor is different. Using TFT calibrations will get you close, but not the absolute best it can be.


Well, ok. I don't even know what calibratior is, never saw one or used one and I never even thought I need one- that is why I asked why I need one. Calibratior won't help with bleed and yellow glow and rest is pretty much not important for me right now in new IPS panels. As long as there is no bleed (or small) and no yellow glow- I am fine with screen in the dark.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> I need some help... I keep trying to put my monitor to 165hz but it wont stay. Im using the panel on right of the monitor, i can choose 60,120,144 , and when i try to boost it to 165hz it just doesnt stay on...
> 
> edit : It wont even stay on 144 lol
> 
> edit 2: Disconnecting my 2nd monitor makes the monitor able to stay on 165..


in dual monitor mode the faster monitor adjust to slower. So if you have 144Hz panel and 60Hz panel, then both will run at 60Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So i got mine today I am not sure about this uniformity issue how do I look for it?
> 
> And as for bleeding and glowing i am little bit confused if you look at the photo it's horrible but real life video is tottaly different so I don't know why people judge based on photos?
> Here's what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this after i applied TFT Central settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so after getting brightness down and doing a little calibrating it looks normal to me I mean there is no yellow tint when you look at it with eyes and not camera photo.


Oh boy, this is really bad. September model I guess... ? Lot of BLB, all four corners orange. Rubbish. I would send it back asap.

Uniformity you can check that you put white background and look for any yellow tint or darker areas on the screen.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> in dual monitor mode the faster monitor adjust to slower. So if you have 144Hz panel and 60Hz panel, then both will run at 60Hz.
> Oh boy, this is really bad. September model I guess... ? Lot of BLB, all four corners orange. Rubbish. I would send it back asap.


You do realize that i don't see anything yellow when i look at the screen right? It's only on photo so I should return it asap because of the photo?


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You do realize that i don't see anything yellow when i look at the screen right? It's only on photo so I should return it asap because of the photo?


If you don't notice or care about the bleed in the corners in dark scenes, I'd say it's a keeper.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Nice, and all the wolves who have been here spamming F5 nonstop for the last several hours are making it sell out already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus....do people just sit around all day on forums spamming F5 >_>
> 
> Good luck with the panel lottery whoever gets one!


^^This.

Would everybody please stop double and triple ordering across 2 different models that essentially have the same exact panel. If you go with one, stick with it and keep doing the RMA until you get one that will be to your satisfaction. I've read here that people order 2-3-4 of the same kind or a mix between 2 brands. Have a little common courtesy towards other people that are still waiting to get just 1. Some of us have to work and cannot spam F5 all day long for the order button to show up. If you have 1 just do an RMA until you get a normal one. Thank you.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> If you don't notice or care about the bleed in the corners in dark scenes, I'd say it's a keeper.


Well what I am saying is that glow is there but only on a photo like if you look at the second photo there is barely anything there I am not sure how could that be a big issue is that so bad? I am considering an RMA but I am not sure if I get anything different. The last good monitor looked i think exactly like mine.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well what I am saying is that glow is there but only on a photo like if you look at the second photo there is barely anything there I am not sure how could that be a big issue is that so bad? I am considering an RMA but I am not sure if I get anything different. The last good monitor looked i think exactly like mine.


No problem, man. If it looks great in person and you're happy with it, no reason not to keep it.


----------



## x3sphere

You should be able to run a slower Hz monitor alongside this fine. Just gotta make sure it's set as the main monitor if you want to enable Gsync.

Had no problems running 165 on this and 60 on my LG with desktop extended.


----------



## Rhuarc86

This is at 40 brightness. I usually play with lights on and it was still pretty noticeable. Going to give it a few days.


----------



## Sargon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You do realize that i don't see anything yellow when i look at the screen right? It's only on photo so I should return it asap because of the photo?


I'm in the same boat. I'm pretty sure if I posted a picture here it would look just like some of the other "bad" monitors, but when actually using the monitor I don't notice any of it. I'm going to keep playing with it over the next several days, but I certainly am not going to return the monitor simply over a photo of a black screen.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 40 brightness. I usually play with lights on and it was still pretty noticeable. Going to give it a few days.


is that on camera or of a video? Ups it made two posts and I can't seem to delete one.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 40 brightness. I usually play with lights on and it was still pretty noticeable. Going to give it a few days.


is that on camera or of a video?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> is that on camera or of a video?


A still from a video.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> A still from a video.


Mine is even on 80 not remotely close to being this noticeable I think you should get another one.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> A still from a video.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Mine is even on 80 not remotely close to being this noticeable I think you should get another one.


Agree, if thats 40 Bright and from camera- I'd RMA.


----------



## Adajer

Got mine in from Amazon today. Sept model. My old PB278Q is the monitor on on the left and 3rd image. PG279Q is right and 2nd image.
No pixel issues, no visible to my naked eye color inversion. Though tests show yellowish tint on top of panel. My galaxy s5 isnt taking good enough pictures to show it.





The main thing about this monitor I dont like is the color saturation. I cant change it in OSD based off what tft says is best. Maybe my old monitor is not calibrated right, but this PG279Q looks washed out and whites are worse on it than the PB278Q. The yellow blb in bottom right corner and top right are unnoticeable when in color games, fully visible during dark scenes. I think im going to enjoy the monitor for a week or two then send it back for replacement/refund depeninding on XB271HU situation. I also want to wait a week or two so I can get an October batch.

Anyone know how to adjust the saturation on racing mode? Maybe my old monitor was over saturated, but this new one seems to be under saturated badly, Whites are much purer on my old PB278Q.


----------



## Cheesel

Got mine today from Newegg - September batch. Going to play around on it this weekend and see how I feel. These are snapshots from videos taken on my iphone 6. Top image fully dark room and bottom image with small lamp on.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Got mine today from Newegg - September batch. Going to play around on it this weekend and see how I feel. These are snapshots from videos taken on my iphone 6. Top image fully dark room and bottom image with small lamp on.


That glow / bleed looks solid. Any yellow tint or shift on yours?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Got mine today from Newegg - September batch. Going to play around on it this weekend and see how I feel. These are snapshots from videos taken on my iphone 6. Top image fully dark room and bottom image with small lamp on.


looks very similar to mine



I don't think i will be getting anything significantly better then this one


----------



## YamiJustin

How do you know which month your monitor is from? I got mine today from Newegg but I have not opened it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> How do you know which month your monitor is from? I got mine today from Newegg but I have not opened it.


I believe you put the monitor in portrait mode, and you can find the date where you plug in the power cord and display port in that same area.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> That glow / bleed looks solid. Any yellow tint or shift on yours?


I think the bottom right has a slight yellowish color but its hard to tell honestly. Here is an all white screen. I don't have any calibration tools or anything but the top does look a tad darker than the bottom.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> I think the bottom right has a slight yellowish color but its hard to tell honestly. Here is an all white screen. I don't have any calibration tools or anything but the top does look a tad darker than the bottom.


Your unit seems to have the color temperature issue. The top part of the monitor looks way warmer to me.


----------



## madknight

Everytime i open a game it does that , or if i tab out to my desktop.. Is this normal?
https://vid.me/HSGu]
Btw OBS wasnt working for some reason so i recorded with my phone


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Everytime i open a game it does that , or if i tab out to my desktop.. Is this normal?
> https://vid.me/HSGu]
> Btw OBS wasnt working for some reason so i recorded with my phone


Holy balls that is bad.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Holy balls that is bad.










So its really a monitor malfunction?


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its really a monitor malfunction?


Definatly, thats soooo not normal im sorry to say


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Definatly, thats soooo not normal im sorry to say


Im pretty sure tho its not the monitor itself that is causing this, probably a feature somewhere in my SLI that does that... Even though it never happened with my old monitor.. idk what to do , i love the monitor


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Im pretty sure tho its not the monitor itself that is causing this, probably a feature somewhere in my SLI that does that... Even though it never happened with my old monitor.. idk what to do , i love the monitor


Im running SLI myself and mine didnt do that, however, im sure there are more knowledgable folks here who can help you









You can always swap it for another if it is a fault, I liked my PG279Q as well but I knew I had to change it for another!


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Im running SLI myself and mine didnt do that, however, im sure there are more knowledgable folks here who can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always swap it for another if it is a fault, I liked my PG279Q as well but I knew I had to change it for another!


waiting 2 weeks to get another... With my luck ill get worse... If i ship it back its for a full refund 100% sure.. I will wait to see what others have to say.. In-game there doesnt seem to have any problem


----------



## austzorro

The results for my 2nd monitor...

Lights on: http://s6.postimg.org/55s4as7gh/20151121_201246.jpg
Lights off (dark): http://s6.postimg.org/q1eem13nl/20151121_201447.jpg

Compared to the first monitor: http://s6.postimg.org/5ai3f8am9/20151117_184538.jpg

No dead pixels found. The first one had bleeding plus frozen pixels.

Not sure if I can be bothered exchanging anymore... im all worn out







(considering this is technically my 5th exchange, if you count the 3 Acer monitors I went through).

When I press the bezel down a tad the top right bleeding almost goes away completely... wonder if I can put some sticky tape on the bezel and tighten it and stick it on the back of the monitor...


----------



## Killa Cam

I just ordered the Acer Predator XB271HU on amazon. Theres six left... Leggo!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173PEX20?redirect=true&ref_=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## Searchofsub

Thanks for updated info! nice of you


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Everytime i open a game it does that , or if i tab out to my desktop.. Is this normal?
> https://vid.me/HSGu]
> Btw OBS wasnt working for some reason so i recorded with my phone


mine did that too, it's a G Sync problem. if u turn it off it doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Ryzone

Dryst is such a good guy.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Dryst is such a good guy.


----------



## kanttii

So is it an issue with the G-Sync module or the whole thing? Can swapping the monitors fix it, or is it in all of the G-Sync V2 monitors then? It sounds very familiar, did some other monitor have that too?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Your unit seems to have the color temperature issue. The top part of the monitor looks way warmer to me.


Yes, there is definitely the issue. Especially top left, bottom right is pretty good. Seems it is exactly like mine was. Top temperature is much warmer. What the heck is this, I think all of them have it. Does anybody have one without ? Going crazy from this... If this continues and will be present on XB271 I will consider buying XB270HU again because this is just unacceptable.

@Benny, you had three samples, how was the uniformity across screens ? All of them have this yellow tint ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, there is definitely the issue. Especially top left, bottom right is pretty good. Seems it is exactly like mine was. Top temperature is much warmer. What the heck is this, I think all of them have it. Does anybody have one without ? Going crazy from this... If this continues and will be present on XB271 I will consider buying XB270HU again because this is just unacceptable.
> 
> @Benny, you had three samples, how was the uniformity across screens ? All of them have this yellow tint ?


First one and third one had. My second one did not (October one). It had darker top but without yellow tint at all.

But that doesn't say much. If it is temperature-based than it maybe can show later.

I think asus cooling solution is somehow bad designed in this monitor. But I am no expert so I have no idea of this can be related. But look at back of monitor with its trinagle shapes everywhere- It must have been pain to fit everything inside there.


----------



## Nicholars

If you have a colorimeter what contrast ratio do you measure on this screen? This panel measures 1340:1 at 100% RGB levels and 1060:1 with adjusted RGB levels. Really like this monitor EXCEPT the white problem.. Does anyone have a PG279Q which just looks white on a white screen?


----------



## Flytan

Mine came and it's absolutely perfect. Soooooooooo little backlight bleed. Full overclocking. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flytan*
> 
> Mine came and it's absolutely perfect. Soooooooooo little backlight bleed. Full overclocking. I don't know what to do.


manufacture date? and pics please or video


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flytan*
> 
> Mine came and it's absolutely perfect. Soooooooooo little backlight bleed. Full overclocking. I don't know what to do.


What about the uniformity on whites? Please take some photos or a video.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> First one and third one had. My second one did not (October one). It had darker top but without yellow tint at all.
> 
> But that doesn't say much. If it is temperature-based than it maybe can show later.
> 
> I think asus cooling solution is somehow bad designed in this monitor. But I am no expert so I have no idea of this can be related. But look at back of monitor with its trinagle shapes everywhere- It must have been pain to fit everything inside there.


Thanks, so I think definitely their first batch was really screwed up. Shame they've started to sell such crap panels. It has nothing to do with cooling in my opinion. I had it even it was cold. Who knows what is it, never seen this before...


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> mine did that too, it's a G Sync problem. if u turn it off it doesn't do that anymore.


So should i replace the monitor ? Because noone else seems to have this problem...


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> So should i replace the monitor ? Because noone else seems to have this problem...


if you have minimal BLB no dust/dead pixels don't. it's a driver problem and nvidia should fix it in the next update. check your temps too. running 144hz and 165hz made my gpu temps skyrocket.


----------



## ThioJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If you have a colorimeter what contrast ratio do you measure on this screen? This panel measures 1340:1 at 100% RGB levels and 1060:1 with adjusted RGB levels. Really like this monitor EXCEPT the white problem.. Does anyone have a PG279Q which just looks white on a white screen?


I posted before but mine had weird color shift towards the top left. I measured the uniformity with DispcalGUI and these were the results: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html

A difference of 500K, and it was really annoying. It was a September batch and I RMA'd it because it also had orange backlight bleed on the bottom right. If the replacement comes and has similar issues, I'm just going to refund it from Newegg and not get another one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> So should i replace the monitor ? Because noone else seems to have this problem...


I don't think it is a g-sync problem. I did not have such problems either with PG279Q or XB270HU...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> I posted before but mine had weird color shift towards the top left. I measured the uniformity with DispcalGUI and these were the results: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> A difference of 500K, and it was really annoying. It was a September batch and I RMA'd it because it also had orange backlight bleed on the bottom right. If the replacement comes and has similar issues, I'm just going to refund it from Newegg and not get another one.


Yes, seems majority of them have this issue. At lease ones from September batch. I had the same + orange glow. Exactly like your panels + some stuck pixels (green on black)

Check my video:


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThioJoe*
> 
> I posted before but mine had weird color shift towards the top left. I measured the uniformity with DispcalGUI and these were the results: http://thiojoe.com/PG279QUniformity.html
> 
> A difference of 500K, and it was really annoying. It was a September batch and I RMA'd it because it also had orange backlight bleed on the bottom right. If the replacement comes and has similar issues, I'm just going to refund it from Newegg and not get another one.


I did a uniformity test, mine does not have as severe yellow along the top, but the difference between the top left square and the bottom right square is 1000k. Top left square 6626K, , middle square is 6960k, Bottom right square 7669k. That was on a 5x5 squares test.


----------



## Fiercy

So i made a video like yours do you see it?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So i made a video like yours do you see it?


Yes, definitely. Look at the top. It's much more yellowish than bottom.... Damn, I really hate this. This definitely stop from buying the monitor for now. But I assume you have September model ? All Septembers I've seen has this issue. I would better live with some dead pixels and some glow than with this


----------



## madknight

Disabling the G-Sync stops doing this https://vid.me/HSGu

Not sure what to do... Is my monitor really the problem or is it just my gpu / drivers...


----------



## Fiercy

I have shown this to a couple of people and my self included I don't really see anything


----------



## IceAero

I'm just going to see if I can live with it for a while, or if it changes at all over time....

I'm wondering if all the Oct. screens are free of this...


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Disabling the G-Sync stops doing this https://vid.me/HSGu
> 
> Not sure what to do... Is my monitor really the problem or is it just my gpu / drivers...


I had this happen on mine too. I think it's just a driver / software issue, but I'm not sure. It didn't seem to affect operation in any case.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I had this happen on mine too. I think it's just a driver / software issue, but I'm not sure. It didn't seem to affect operation in any case.


But still.. If i pay 1150$ CAD i would like to have a non-defective monitor.. Why would we have this problem and others not?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> But still.. If i pay 1150$ CAD i would like to have a non-defective monitor.. Why would we have this problem and others not?


People saying they don't have it should make a video. It happens so quick that many might not even notice.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> God i still hesitate so much... I mean im only going to play games, but id like to have great graphics too.. Should i try to get a pg279q first and see how it goes


Isnt that way more expensive? If you want to see if you like 144hz it would be better to "test" the less expensive one. Btw, with new AMD drivers anytime you change VSR it defaults to 60hz refresh rate. So you have to change it in CCC. Also, it defaulted to 60hz just updating the drivers. You may not even notice it if youre used to 60hz but once you start using 144hz you'll notice how sluggish everything looks instantly if it gets changed. Just keep that in mind (changing refresh rate in CCC)


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> People saying they don't have it should make a video. It happens so quick that many might not even notice.


My PG278Q did the same thing, though maybe a tiny bit less. Like one ugly flicker of artifacts versus it flickering a couple of times.

No clue if it's related but my Swift died after 9 months.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Disabling the G-Sync stops doing this https://vid.me/HSGu
> 
> Not sure what to do... Is my monitor really the problem or is it just my gpu / drivers...


I would lose my mind is that was happening to me.


----------



## enkur

the PG278Q is on sale at Newegg $549.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-KB%20Networks,%20Inc.-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

debating if I should get that instead.


----------



## marffeus

Newegg order from Nov 17 just arrived. September manufacturing date. Not dark enough yet to test BLB though. So far looks promising with a few minor suspect areas, but won't be sure until later.


----------



## madknight

Will be returning mine. Its simply just broken... it keeps doing this even when i get in-game sometimes.. https://vid.me/HSGu

Plus, In some games i see some blurry images (like a triple effect)..

Anyways not satisfied at all...


----------



## Castaile

No good news from Hong Kong as well. Bought the pg279q from an asus authorized reseller and the turn out?



Screencapped from recorded video. Brightness 100% in total darkness. Solid black window background.

The base also has an inch long scratch beside the logo.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> No good news from Hong Kong as well. Bought the pg279q from an asus authorized reseller and the turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> Screencapped from recorded video. Brightness 100% in total darkness. Solid black window background.
> The base also has an inch long scratch beside the logo.


Change Brightness to around 30 (25-35) and check again if that helps. Nobody plays on 100 anyway.

But I see that your glow is yellow/orange so it is faulty unit anyway







. Looks exactly as my first one.

Scratch?! Lol. Either defect or you got returned unit that was send back to market because money... Brand new product my back.

I hate this yellow/orange glow. How anyone can let such crap being sent to market. This is beyond me.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> No good news from Hong Kong as well. Bought the pg279q from an asus authorized reseller and the turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> Screencapped from recorded video. Brightness 100% in total darkness. Solid black window background.
> The base also has an inch long scratch beside the logo.


Thats its exactly how mine looked. Im still traumatized by that orange glow. Im sorry you had a real dud of a monitor. But asus should be even sorrier.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> No good news from Hong Kong as well. Bought the pg279q from an asus authorized reseller and the turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> Screencapped from recorded video. Brightness 100% in total darkness. Solid black window background.
> The base also has an inch long scratch beside the logo.


Looks like the damn cheetos bandit got to yours too.


----------



## Adajer

Here is another pic. left is my PB278Q, right is PG279Q. Total darkness so you cant see the bezels in between.


I was able to calibrate the PG279Q to my liking. TFT's settings were very dull and unsaturated. I got things the way I want, but in terms of pure whites, my old PB278Q blows the PG279q away still.
When looking at checkerboard as shown in pic but full screen on PG279q, you can definitely see whites turning yellow/brown ish towards top of screen.full screen white or anywhere else you wont notice it that much. But full screen white you if you stare long enough you can see its whitest at middle and corners get brown.

But that golden brown in right corners will make me send this bake. Only noticable in dark screens but boy when it gets dark.




I am waiting for October reviews or XB271HU reviews before I ship it back.


----------



## madknight

Im honestly wondering if i should take a shiit in the monitor box before sending it back to asus so they know how it feels like to open up a pile of shiit


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Im honestly wondering if i should take a shiit in the monitor box before sending it back to asus so they know how it feels like to open up a pile of shiit


where did you buy yours? NCIX?


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Im honestly wondering if i should take a shiit in the monitor box before sending it back to asus so they know how it feels like to open up a pile of shiit


lmao


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> where did you buy yours? NCIX?


Newegg , Box is ready , Will print RMA tomorrow. I asked for a refund and i will wait 1-2 months to see what happens with the pg279q or hb271u ...


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Newegg , Box is ready , Will print RMA tomorrow. I asked for a refund and i will wait 1-2 months to see what happens with the pg279q or hb271u ...


yeah that's exactly what i'm going to do, it's not worth the hassle right now, maybe in feb next year it'll be fixed. sept 2015 batches will be circling for a while.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> yeah that's exactly what i'm going to do, it's not worth the hassle right now, maybe in feb next year it'll be fixed. sept 2015 batches will be circling for a while.


'

Yeah.. Now im just wondering if newegg can refuse to give me a refund... Like if they think the "Backlight Bleed" isnt bad enough to refund or whatever reason they could find..


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> '
> 
> Yeah.. Now im just wondering if newegg can refuse to give me a refund... Like if they think the "Backlight Bleed" isnt bad enough to refund or whatever reason they could find..


worst case would be that they agree but you have to pay return shipping and 15% restocking fee.


----------



## slidero

Mine arrived today, have just been setting it up and wow this is impressive. My first 1440p/144hz monitor!! Screen size and colors are beautiful. There is some light bleed in corners, but its not really that bad. I'm not seeing any yellowish/orange tint anywhere either. I can post pics later if you guys wanna see. This is a "september 2015" model according to the sticker.

What is the best way to set up GSYNC? Are you supposed to enable both gsynyc and vsync in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Mine arrived today, have just been setting it up and wow this is impressive. My first 1440p/144hz monitor!! Screen size and colors are beautiful. There is some light bleed in corners, but its not really that bad. I'm not seeing any yellowish/orange tint anywhere either. I can post pics later if you guys wanna see. This is a "september 2015" model according to the sticker.
> 
> What is the best way to set up GSYNC? Are you supposed to enable both gsynyc and vsync in the nvidia control panel?


How much did asus pay you?


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> worst case would be that they agree but you have to pay return shipping and 15% restocking fee.


\

Seriously... 15%?! .. Look at that! https://vid.me/HSGu

Do you think they could refuse a full refund if i include a note with this link in the monitor box?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> \
> 
> Seriously... 15%?! .. Look at that! https://vid.me/HSGu
> 
> Do you think they could refuse a full refund if i include a note with this link in the monitor box?


technically they shouldn't charge you, i said worst case, i haven't dealt with newegg before so i'm not sure.

when i returned mine on NCIX they didn't refund the environmental fee and the express exchange coverage that i bought, so i lost $72


----------



## x3sphere

Newegg fully refunded me. I signed up for the free Premier trial though, but you should still be able to get them to waive any restocking fees without it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Here is another pic. left is my PB278Q, right is PG279Q. Total darkness so you cant see the bezels in between.
> 
> 
> I was able to calibrate the PG279Q to my liking. TFT's settings were very dull and unsaturated. I got things the way I want, but in terms of pure whites, my old PB278Q blows the PG279q away still.
> When looking at checkerboard as shown in pic but full screen on PG279q, you can definitely see whites turning yellow/brown ish towards top of screen.full screen white or anywhere else you wont notice it that much. But full screen white you if you stare long enough you can see its whitest at middle and corners get brown.
> 
> But that golden brown in right corners will make me send this bake. Only noticable in dark screens but boy when it gets dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for October reviews or XB271HU reviews before I ship it back.


Ow crap. That is one big piece of trash. I would definitely took some trash from my bin and put it inside box so Asus know how it is when you get trash....

Sorry man. What manufacture date?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Mine arrived today, have just been setting it up and wow this is impressive. My first 1440p/144hz monitor!! Screen size and colors are beautiful. There is some light bleed in corners, but its not really that bad. I'm not seeing any yellowish/orange tint anywhere either. I can post pics later if you guys wanna see. This is a "september 2015" model according to the sticker.


Lol, relax. Set you monitor on black background, turn off lights in room, check it in the dark and then report. Get pure white background- check color uniformity, if white does not get yellowish/brownish on top of screen. Look for dead pixels.

Out of box turned on during day and lights after 2 minutes first glance every PG looked good. Then night came, darkness.....and.....nightmare.....

Still, I hope you got good one. So far, only one person here got decent and 100% acceptable unit for its price.


----------



## Searchofsub

Does Gsync go upto 165hz on this or does it stop at 144hz?


----------



## willrit87

Hello. I've been following this thread since i found out about the pg279q. Well I ordered one even though they have all the problems. Well i got mine today so i figured I'd share with everyone.

This monitor is really nice coming from a 60hz 1080 but mine does have a few problems figured I would get a few opinions on it. It has one dead pixel or something and it has a few bleed spots.
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willrit87*
> 
> Hello. I've been following this thread since i found out about the pg279q. Well I ordered one even though they have all the problems. Well i got mine today so i figured I'd share with everyone.
> 
> This monitor is really nice coming from a 60hz 1080 but mine does have a few problems figured I would get a few opinions on it. It has one dead pixel or something and it has a few bleed spots.
> Let me know what you guys think.


dude that's not few based on your pictures i see 8 bleed spots. which is horrible.


----------



## internisus

Hi, everybody. I received my PG279Q a few days ago and have some photos and impressions to share with you. Your thoughts would be appreciated.

The unit was ordered on Nov. 17th and has a September build date. Also, I suspect that it might be someone else's rejected monitor because the product box has a "QC passed" sticker on the outside, which doesn't seem normal to me. I feel like some other customer sent this back, and it was checked and later sold to me. I guess there's no way to be sure though or to request that I be sent a brand new one as replacement if I exchange it.

The common backlight bleed and vertical uniformity problems are clearly present. I checked full screen display of various colors (after slightly modifying TFTCentral's color settings and then calibrating contrast, gamma, etc. using this site), and the uniformity problem is only apparent with white. I typically web browse at lower brightness (10-25), and the fact that whites get murkier in the top half of the screen doesn't bother me _that_ much. I mean, I can see it-I can see it right now as I write this post-but it's something that I could live with if it was the only problem. The backlight bleed is more significant, however.

I was very careful to use light settings on the camera that resulted in photos which accurately reflect what I see in reality, and I stood far enough back from the screen that you can clearly see the bleed and it doesn't just appear as glow. The ambient light you see in these pictures is from a lamp with a 40-watt bulb about 10 feet away. I might play a horror game in total darkness, but this dim room light represents my normal game conditions.

Brightness 50:



Brightness 100:



Here are two in-game examples from Dying Light. Brightness 50:



Brightness 100:



I also took this shot to try to show the uniformity problem:



Strangely, while I have always played games at 50 brightness on my ViewSonic VP2770 (which, by the way, gives me a great baseline in terms of what to expect from an IPS screen and has nothing like the splotchy bleed you see in these pictures), I find myself going higher on the PG279Q. I spent some time going back and forth between 50 and 100 brightness levels in Dying Light, and the colors just seem a lot better at the higher brightness level. (Maybe this is because TFTCentral's recommended Racing Mode doesn't offer saturation control?) I tried Lords of the Fallen last night because it's a dark game, and with the gamma set in the options menu as directed by its instructions I find the game a little too dark at 50 brightness. It looks better at 100 even though black levels, backlight bleed, and glow naturally get worse.

In most situations, the backlight bleed is not noticeable. If I play a game at my mouse and keyboard, I am close enough to the monitor that most of the bleed seems to blend into the corner glow that is just an effect of IPS technology. In a dark game environment, I tend to be looking at the well-lit parts of the screen near the center, and my mind interprets the corner haze as darkness.

However, if I am playing with a controller and am farther back from the screen the splotches of bleed are much more noticeable. It is especially distracting whenever there is a screen transition, like a fade cut, and it shows up in a lot of games' menus. Videos also present a problem; I was watching a recent episode of Adventure Time in which Marceline floated in a black void during a dream sequence, and the backlight bleed ruined the clean design of the scene. A similar example is finding artifacts in Tomb Raider 2013; the 3D objects are presented to the player in the middle of an otherwise black screen, so of course the bleed is plain as day.

Because of the time I put into setting up and calibrating and testing the thing-and because these problems are so commonplace in people's reports about this monitor-I have had a hard time deciding whether to send it back. My friend pointed out that I have been trying to talk myself into keeping this monitor and accepting its problems, and I think he's right. However, you all have so much experience in judging this model in particular, and I'd appreciate your opinions. Should I keep it or exchange it?

Also, I'd like to ask how returns/exchanges work because I've never really had to send anything back for being defective before. I'm an American who bought the monitor from Newegg. I had initially assumed that I would have 30 days from the date of my original order to exchange as many times as I could fit in that window, but I've recently been told that, in fact, the 30-day return window is refreshed with each new exchange. Is that correct? So, hypothetically, if I exchange the monitor _eight times_ and it's still garbage I'm not going to have my return suddenly denied because it's been three months or whatever from my original order and find myself stuck with a screen that's even worse than the one I started with? I can just keep exchanging it indefinitely until I get a unit that I'm happy with?


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willrit87*
> 
> Hello. I've been following this thread since i found out about the pg279q. Well I ordered one even though they have all the problems. Well i got mine today so i figured I'd share with everyone.
> 
> This monitor is really nice coming from a 60hz 1080 but mine does have a few problems figured I would get a few opinions on it. It has one dead pixel or something and it has a few bleed spots.
> Let me know what you guys think.


I think that's something I wouldn't find acceptable for $800.

Bunch of backlight bleed. on top. Dark cloud of white on top of the screen. Typical 2015 1440P 144Hz(165 now) AUO trash.

If you care for quality, send it back, if you don't and are happy with it, keep it. Up to you.


----------



## toadwaker

These QC PASSED stickers we're getting are probably from newegg's returns dept.

We should start putting hard to spot stickers on these monitors with something like "CHEETOS" written on it and make sure that if we find a sticker like that we know it was returned.

Maybe drop some actual Cheetos in the box when you return it. Next person opening it will know for sure.


----------



## willrit87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> dude that's not few based on your pictures i see 8 bleed spots. which is horrible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> I think that's something I wouldn't find acceptable for $800.
> 
> Bunch of backlight bleed. on top. Dark cloud of white on top of the screen. Typical 2015 1440P 144Hz(165 now) AUO trash.
> 
> If you care for quality, send it back, if you don't and are happy with it, keep it. Up to you.


Yeah I was being generous I was thinking I should return it. Cant notice it in csgo but I like playing all games so it might suck on others. Guess i play on it a few days and maybe get rid of it.


----------



## Cheesel

I am leaning towards keeping mine. If I try really hard I see a slight darkening near the top when viewing a full white screen but only if I really look for it (I posted pics yesterday). I don't have any dead pixels and and the blb is not noticeable to me. I don't notice anything when using it normally or playing games so I am happy. Hope everyone else eventually gets a monitor that makes them happy too.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Im honestly wondering if i should take a shiit in the monitor box before sending it back to asus so they know how it feels like to open up a pile of shiit


LOL


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> These QC PASSED stickers we're getting are probably from newegg's returns dept.
> 
> We should start putting hard to spot stickers on these monitors with something like "CHEETOS" written on it and make sure that if we find a sticker like that we know it was returned.
> 
> Maybe drop some actual Cheetos in the box when you return it. Next person opening it will know for sure.


\

it's not from newegg, it's from ASUS, i'm pretty sure the QC guy was just like "oh there's a monitor here" and slap that QC passed sticker, this is just BS.

i guarantee that if it has that QC PASSED STICKER, it's a return, you'll also see that the tape is double which would mean it's repackaged and sold again.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's not from newegg, it's from ASUS, i'm pretty sure the QC guy was just like "oh there's a monitor here" and slap that QC passed sticker, this is just BS.
> 
> i guarantee that if it has that QC PASSED STICKER, it's a return, you'll also see that the tape is double which would mean it's repackaged and sold again.


Well yeah, I guess that could be it. They'll probably recycle the bad ones until every one of them is sold to someone who doesn't care for the issues and just wants to play games. I noticed mine was re-taped with the QC sticker under the tape(Sept2015 ordered from newegg Nov 14).


----------



## internisus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i guarantee that if it has that QC PASSED STICKER, it's a return, you'll also see that the tape is double which would mean it's repackaged and sold again.


That's what I thought. And it also seemed to me that the tape was different on one side than the other, like it was done by hand instead of in a factory or something.

The tape has ASUS's logo repeatedly printed on it, so it does make sense that ASUS and not Newegg is doing these QC passes on returned monitors and putting them back out to the market. I really wish there was some way I could insist that I get one that is actually new. I do not appreciate paying $800 for someone else's reject.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i guarantee that if it has that QC PASSED STICKER, it's a return, you'll also see that the tape is double which would mean it's repackaged and sold again.


Yup, I suspected that long ago when I ordered my first one month ago.

Well, there is no news of new batches for now so they just try to sell all September ones. They want your money. Quality is second thing to them, because sad thing is, people will eventually buy them


----------



## dannyk8232

Hi everybody, just joined here to chime in on a few things:

- I've learned SO MUCH from the info provided by all of you in this thread. Thank you very much because the collective effort everybody has taken to contribute has helped me immensely

- Ordered a PG279 from newegg, and it should arrive Tuesday

- New comp won't arrive until mid-December, so all I will be able to do is hook up the HDMI to my PS4 until then. Once I get my new comp (980ti) I will post my own comprehensive review too

- A few posts back, I saw somebody concerned about receiving a faulty unit with BLB/dead pixels/uniformity problems/etc. With the high frequency of issues most of the first wave of owners are experiencing, I am expecting for mine to be less than perfect as well. I do, however live in SoCal and (altho it's an online retailer) newegg is about 30 or 40 miles from me. If I receive a unit with issues, or (especially) it appears to be somebody else's return simply re-taped in the box with a QC sticker and sold to me as new, I'll have issues with that illegal practice and would be happy to do some digging/knocking on doors on others' behalf too if they refuse refunds or anything like that. I think that would be extremely unlikely, as newegg has been around for ages and isn't shady at all in my experience. More than likely this is an Asus issue only....but if it seems obvious I've paid $863 for somebody else's returned and flawed monitor, or that they'll fail to provide a refund for a hugely faulty unit, I'd be happy fall on that grenade for anyone else with the same problems. That kind of nonsense pisses me off

Anyway, cheers for all the info in previous pages and I'm keeping my fingers crossed mine will blow me away and everything is rainbows and unicorns


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Im honestly wondering if i should take a shiit in the monitor box before sending it back to asus so they know how it feels like to open up a pile of shiit


Instant classic


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> \
> Seriously... 15%?! .. Look at that! https://vid.me/HSGu
> 
> Do you think they could refuse a full refund if i include a note with this link in the monitor box?


Mine does that as well when starting counter strike, I have not noticed it on any other games... I don't think there is even anything wrong with it... it just happens on that game, your monitor is probably not faulty at all. When I had an XB270HU it did it a bit as well on some games, probably counterstrike, I can't remember, might have been CS:GO and BF4, I think there is probably nothing wrong with it. Can anyone else test starting counter strike with Gsync on and see if it does that?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> \
> 
> it's not from newegg, it's from ASUS, i'm pretty sure the QC guy was just like "oh there's a monitor here" and slap that QC passed sticker, this is just BS.
> 
> i guarantee that if it has that QC PASSED STICKER, it's a return, you'll also see that the tape is double which would mean it's repackaged and sold again.


That's beyond horribly illegal to sell as a new, unopened item (esp in California)


----------



## Dryst

to all guys that's planning to buy this monitor DO NOT BUY THIS MONITOR RIGHT NOW, wait a few months, till the crap Sept batches stops circling or when they release new batches.

do not let asus get away with this QC BS!, if we just accept this they'll be laughing their asses off while they take our money, not do anything to fix it and think that the gaming community is stupid, too bad

WE'RE NOT!


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> That's beyond horribly illegal to sell as a new, unopened item (esp in California)


it is, but these retailers are not aware that asus just repackages returns and sell them as new. i'm not sure tho.


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Mine does that as well when starting counter strike, I have not noticed it on any other games... I don't think there is even anything wrong with it... it just happens on that game, your monitor is probably not faulty at all. When I had an XB270HU it did it a bit as well on some games, probably counterstrike, I think there is probably nothing wrong with it.


Happens to me everytime i :

Play Counter strike,middle earth,black ops 3,battlefield hardline, and i didnt test alot of games...

When i Tab out from ANY game.

Ect ect..

plus backlight bleed is horrible in the dark..

If you are willing to accept your monitor even though its like that, tell yourself youve made asus really happy.


----------



## toadwaker

Here's how my box looked after UPS delivered it(ordered from newegg Nov 14, had bad BLB and very poor uniformity). I initially took pictures because one side was open. You can see it was retaped with the sticker under the tape.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Happens to me everytime i :
> 
> Play Counter strike,middle earth,black ops 3,battlefield hardline, and i didnt test alot of games...
> 
> When i Tab out from ANY game.
> 
> Ect ect..
> 
> plus backlight bleed is horrible in the dark..
> 
> If you are willing to accept your monitor even though its like that, tell yourself youve made asus really happy.


Ok but just saying if the monitor was otherwise OK then you would have possibly been sending it back for nothing. But mine does not do it all the time.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Here's how my box looked after UPS delivered it(ordered from newegg Nov 14, had bad BLB and very poor uniformity). I initially took pictures because one side was open. You can see it was retaped with the sticker under the tape.


that's exactly how my replacement looked when i got it, i was gonna refuse the replacement but it was the last one they had in stock, so i gave it a shot, opened it, right away i knew it was a return 2 hours

later i drove back to ncix and returned it.


----------



## internisus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Here's how my box looked after UPS delivered it(ordered from newegg Nov 14, had bad BLB and very poor uniformity). I initially took pictures because one side was open. You can see it was retaped with the sticker under the tape.


Mine ordered from Newegg on Nov. 17th looks pretty much the same. That sticker is in the same place under the ASUS tape, and the flaps don't align quite right. It's not as sketchy on my box though; the misalignment doesn't go as far, and the tape job doesn't look as sloppy. But, still, same deal.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> that's exactly how my replacement looked when i got it, i was gonna refuse the replacement but it was the last one they had in stock, so i gave it a shot, opened it, right away i knew it was a return 2 hours
> 
> later i drove back to ncix and returned it.


I wonder if some of them look exactly the same from newegg, too? If they're repackaged with the tape and QC sticker...or NCIX only.

ETA: post above beat me to it


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internisus*
> 
> Brightness 50:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 100:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two in-game examples from Dying Light. Brightness 50:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 100:
> 
> 
> 
> I also took this shot to try to show the uniformity problem:


Mine looks exactly like yours. Hardly anything on the left, but an area in the top right corner and bottom right. If I simply put my finger on the side of the bezel 80% of the top bleed goes away. So I am trying to figure out a device or peg that wont annoy me that can hold a tiny bit of pressure on the side bezel on the right.

As for colour uniformity - no issues present. I looked at one of those colour charts and it seems all good I can easily differentiate between each box.
Mine has NO dead pixels.

Question is... do I bother again? Because the next one could possibly be crap!!


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Mine looks exactly like yours. Hardly anything on the left, but an area in the top right corner and bottom right. If I simply put my finger on the side of the bezel 80% of the top bleed goes away. So I am trying to figure out a device or peg that wont annoy me that can hold a tiny bit of pressure on the side bezel on the right.
> 
> As for colour uniformity - no issues present. I looked at one of the close charts and it seems all good I can easily differentiate between each box.
> Mine has NO dead pixels.
> 
> Question is... do I bother again? Because the next one could possibly be crap!!


Only thing i can think of is one of those plastic paper-clip things for stacks of paper. Some may be small enough to not stand out too much, but I dunno if I would roll like that considering the price


----------



## Searchofsub

2nd pic from bottom. LOL I guess you won't be playing any dark games with that one.

The other picture says "QC passed." ???

Does this monitor support gsync upto 165hz or does it stop at 144hz?


----------



## internisus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Does this monitor support gsync upto 165hz or does it stop at 144hz?


I am using G-sync at 165 Hz right now.


----------



## Killa Cam

Wow. Are they seriously doing hot potatoe with the refunded monitors? My pg279q had clear tape with asus branding on it. Thats some grimey ish if these vendors are doing this.


----------



## Adajer

How is it that the XB271HU is out now and there are no reviews for it?

the logo on the new acer is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## Searchofsub

Someone got their first xb271hu on the xb271hu thread and says it's a keeper. There is hope. I am prabably going for that one instead although stand much better on asus. Atleast it's not crap like xb270hu.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internisus*
> 
> I am using G-sync at 165 Hz right now.


Got it. Thanks for info!


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ok but just saying if the monitor was otherwise OK then you would have possibly been sending it back for nothing. But mine does not do it all the time.


Look at the BLB in the video, try to imagine playing a dark game...


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Someone got their first xb271hu on the xb271hu thread and says it's a keeper. There is hope. I am prabably going for that one instead although stand much better on asus. Atleast it's not crap like xb270hu.


too early bud, it's one guy that got a pretty decent one. won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Look at the BLB in the video, try to imagine playing a dark game...


Yes I get it, I did not see your video, I thought the only problem was the artifacts when starting Gsync.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Look at the BLB in the video, try to imagine playing a dark game...


BLB is the worst thing in current lottery....How can you assamble panel so there is BLB?! I mean you design those things (AUO) before mass production, you test it, learn how to improve build, constantly make some fixes, try to find best ways and solutions before production.

It is like releasing tires for cars that have tiny tiny holes where air runs away.... You design them so they don't do that.

How can you let backlight bleed so much???? I just don't get it.

LG panels has almost non existance bleeding or so small that you find it after weeks/months of using by accident. Just....wow...


----------



## Costcosaurus

Is it basically confirmed that the one I'm getting on Tuesday will be bad?

At this point I wish I could contact somebody to just send the shipment right back.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> BLB is the worst thing in current lottery....How can you assamble panel so there is BLB?! I mean you design those things (AUO) before mass production, you test it, learn how to improve build, constantly make some fixes, try to find best ways and solutions before production.
> 
> It is like releasing tires for cars that have tiny tiny holes where air runs away.... You design them so they don't do that.
> 
> How can you let backlight bleed so much???? I just don't get it.
> 
> LG panels has almost non existance bleeding or so small that you find it after weeks/months of using by accident. Just....wow...


You sell those tires with tiny holes for more money than regular tires, and call them SPECIAL HIGH PERFORMANCE GAMER TIRES!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Is it basically confirmed that the one I'm getting on Tuesday will be bad?


We hope it will not. But problem is 95% of units are September 2015 which are just return, send to Asus- send back to market to be sold so they don't lose money. At first it was just panel lottery but now it is lottery of who can unit that was already returned by some other aware customer who didn't accept crap.

Shame that there is no law restrictions to it as it is really shameful tactic by Asus. "We need to sell, sell, sell", "There will be always some idiots, just send it back with sticker QC passed on it", "Hows money, hows money??"

I know it is business, but it feels so low when have waited months for "premium quality top-tech gaming monitor"....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> You sell those tires with tiny holes for more money than regular tires, and call them SPECIAL HIGH PERFORMANCE GAMER TIRES!


I laughed hard at it









And not GAMER but RACER so young 18 years old kids buy them to have RACING tires and show them to everyone!


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow crap. That is one big piece of trash. I would definitely took some trash from my bin and put it inside box so Asus know how it is when you get trash....
> 
> Sorry man. What manufacture date?


September.

Did I read TFT's review wrong, or did they say the PG279Q has less input lag than the PG278Q?


----------



## Fiercy

lol a year ago some people trashed pg278q with the same rage I guess people... People never change.

I am injoining mine way better colors in games and viewing angles that I had with PG278Q but I will try my luck with another one to compare.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> lol a year ago some people trashed pg278q with the same rage I guess people... People never change.
> 
> I am injoining mine way better colors in games and viewing angles that I had with PG278Q but I will try my luck with another one to compare.


No. Companies don't change. Asus had year to actually deliver quality product this time. They deliver even worse trash this time so people trash new PG. And will until they will learn and start deliver quality products without fault. I don't pay 850 euro for brand new premium products to deal with BLB, orange glow, dead pixles, uniformity issues and other crap. I pay to get flawless new product.

We pay- we demand. Simple as that.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No. Companies don't change. Asus had year to actually deliver quality product this time. They deliver even worse trash this time so people trash new PG. And will until they will learn and start deliver quality products without fault. I don't pay 850 euro for brand new premium products to deal with BLB, orange glow, dead pixles, uniformity issues and other crap. I pay to get flawless new product.
> 
> We pay- we demand. Simple as that.


U tell em!


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No. Companies don't change. Asus had year to actually deliver quality product this time. They deliver even worse trash this time so people trash new PG. And will until they will learn and start deliver quality products without fault. I don't pay 850 euro for brand new premium products to deal with BLB, orange glow, dead pixles, uniformity issues and other crap. I pay to get flawless new product.
> 
> We pay- we demand. Simple as that.




I think it's fine and yes you can see something in top right but your eyes is almost never there. In any game I have played even a dark one that corner never caught my eye


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fine and yes you can see something in top right but your eyes is almost never there. In any game I have played even a dark one that corner never caught my eye


Could you open up paint and show what a white background looks like?

My biggest issue was temperature and color variance across the screen.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fine and yes you can see something in top right but your eyes is almost never there. In any game I have played even a dark one that corner never caught my eye


Oh so just because you got a good panel, people shouldnt complain? Go look through this thread a couple pages back, check retail reviews and tell me this is a little anomaly.

Seriously, watch what you say. People who spend their hard working money are entitled to say whatever they feel like for what they paid for. The higher the price, the more we expect a return in that investment. Its not hard to understand.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Oh so just because you got a good panel, people shouldnt complain? Go look through this thread a couple pages back, check retail reviews and tell me this is a little anomaly.
> 
> Seriously, watch what you say. People who spend their hard working money are entitled to say whatever they feel like for what they paid for. The higher the price, the more we expect a return in that investment. Its not hard to understand.


Well I am not saying your complains aren't justified they are. But some people saying even my panel is horrible and that is the part I don't really understand.

When you look on the white on photo I think it does look strange but when I look on screen it self I don't see it that way.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fine and yes you can see something in top right but your eyes is almost never there. In any game I have played even a dark one that corner never caught my eye


Thats not even good... look on the left side, put up brightness more and bam its visible in every dark area. Plus 2 corners.
People really need to learn to stop accepting faulty products, else they will continue milking the customers until the day comes where they have all the power and we wont be able to even return a panel that is faulty.

Asus no more, sending back faulty units that people already turned in. 850 Euro for a screen that its not even delivering "premium" quality. Not fixing QC and not putting pressure on AUO.
Its sad.. im boycotting them personally.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well I am not saying your complains aren't justified they are. But some people saying even my panel is horrible and that is the part I don't really understand.
> 
> When you look on the white on photo I think it does look strange but when I look on screen it self I don't see it that way.


Oh ok. Then i understand your point. I too would have no problems with that panel, even though it is obvious that there is a temperature uniformity difference. I could even live with 2-3 dead pixel (no more!). But i also could understand why others would be adamant about having their monitors perfect because of the asking price. We all have different levels of tolerance. But some of these panels have had no excuse to be boxed and sold.


----------



## Nicholars

Does it actually look as yellow as that or how much worse is the camera making it?


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Does it actually look as yellow as that or how much worse is the camera making it?


It's bad. I've had my pg279q and it looked like that or worse.

Perhaps some can live with it , but I couldn't.


----------



## austzorro

Here is my white background:


----------



## Nicholars

This is not making me very confident of getting a better panel next time, some of these are very yellow, you can improve it by changing the RGB settings, the warm preset makes it look worse.


----------



## Adajer

I am sending mine back today. Amazon didnt give me the option to replace, only refund. Which is what I wanted anyway. Pretty sure I'll get another turd. Seems like every one of these monitors are bad. You might get one without brown/yellow bleeding, but the uniformity and color shift seems to be present on all panels.

I'll try the Predator once, then I'm done. I wanted to play lottery but there just doesnt seem to be any perfect specimens.

I hope you guys are bombing reviews on sites you are buying from.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I am sending mine back today. Amazon didnt give me the option to replace, only refund. Which is what I wanted anyway. Pretty sure I'll get another turd. Seems like every one of these monitors are bad. You might get one without brown/yellow bleeding, but the uniformity and color shift seems to be present on all panels.
> 
> I'll try the Predator once, then I'm done. I wanted to play lottery but there just doesnt seem to be any perfect specimens.
> 
> I hopey ou guys are bombing reviews on sites you are buying from.


might try the predator too, i already left a negative comment on ncix's website about this product, hope everyone reads it.


----------



## myrtleee34

I have 2 EVGA 780 Hydro in SLI, is this enough to take full advantage of this monitor?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I have 2 EVGA 780 Hydro in SLI, is this enough to take full advantage of this monitor?


yea it would but only maxwell cards support 165hz on this monitor.


----------



## Adajer

I also just noticed that the asus logo on the monitor is off center.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> yea it would but only maxwell cards support 165hz on this monitor.


If not 165hz, what will it run at?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> If not 165hz, what will it run at?


144hz


----------



## FREE555

120Hz G-Sync or 144Hz without G-Sync


----------



## Nicholars

Is there any chance at all of getting one with normal whites and no yellow patches? Has anyone seen a PG279Q with normal whites?


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is there any chance at all of getting one with normal whites and no yellow patches? Has anyone seen a PG279Q with normal whites?


There was only one. It was pages and pages back on this topic. The guy lucked out with a near perfect specimen.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> There was only one. It was pages and pages back on this topic. The guy lucked out with a near perfect specimen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcNdccQVoto

this is the only guy so far that got a nearly perfect one.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is there any chance at all of getting one with normal whites and no yellow patches? Has anyone seen a PG279Q with normal whites?


There was one October 2015 unit pages back. Best panel so far and only 100% acceptable so it was either October batch effect or pure luck. Anyway- that was first and only good monitor posted in this thread.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> yea it would but only maxwell cards support 165hz on this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> If not 165hz, what will it run at?
Click to expand...

It will run at its best refresh rate, 144 Hz.


----------



## GridIroN

You guys should keep in mind that the population sample of OCN is not representative of all the people buying this panel. The only people who are going to come here to complain about their panel are likely people unsatisfied with it.


----------



## Evillor

A buddy of mine just got his from his initial Amazon order. Said its 99% perfect. Tiny bit of bleed in the top right and bottom left, but its only noticeable if he looks for it. No dead pixels or other issues.

He always lucks out on these things. After having gone through 3 XB270HU's, im very dubious of ordering this monitor, even though i really want it. So tempted by the cheap PG278Q's on sale right now, but with the problems they are reportedly still having, i cant pull the trigger.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> A buddy of mine just got his from his initial Amazon order. Said its 99% perfect. Tiny bit of bleed in the top right and bottom left, but its only noticeable if he looks for it. No dead pixels or other issues.
> 
> He always lucks out on these things. After having gone through 3 XB270HU's, im very dubious of ordering this monitor, even though i really want it. So tempted by the cheap PG278Q's on sale right now, but with the problems they are reportedly still having, i cant pull the trigger.


Literally every monitor purchase is a lottery.

The only panel i've ever bought that was perfect was the PB278QR which I ordered from Germany and came pixel perfect, with acceptable backlight and no obvious colour changes to me. I had to get 3 VP2770's before I had one that was pixel perfect, and I had 2 PB278Q's before I had one that was pixel perfect (which I sent back anyway because I was unaware PWM gives me headaches instantly).


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> You guys should keep in mind that the population sample of OCN is not representative of all the people buying this panel. The only people who are going to come here to complain about their panel are likely people unsatisfied with it.


I think people who know what isnt acceptable come here. There are a lot of users who buy monitors and don't know they have a bad panel or think certain things are normal/acceptable. I was one of those people before I started researching.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> A buddy of mine just got his from his initial Amazon order. Said its 99% perfect. Tiny bit of bleed in the top right and bottom left, but its only noticeable if he looks for it. No dead pixels or other issues.
> 
> He always lucks out on these things. After having gone through 3 XB270HU's, im very dubious of ordering this monitor, even though i really want it. So tempted by the cheap PG278Q's on sale right now, but with the problems they are reportedly still having, i cant pull the trigger.


i wouldn't say it's 99% perfect if it has 2 bleed spots, or it just doesn't bother him. i noticed a black spot on mine after a week of use.


----------



## Arisanar

Amazing, Amazon.de is selling the PG279Q for EUR 1353:

http://www.amazon.de/PG279Q-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-DisplayPort-Mini-DP/dp/B0168W2524/


----------



## Sdotlow

I've been playing on a WoW Vanilla private server recently for kicks and I've been noticing horrible motion blur with name plates and spells being cast (a fireball looks horrid). I've tried adjusting refresh rates, I've confirmed g-sync is set to run, and I've confirmed OD is set to normal.

Is this a software issue (older game), an issue with the monitor, or an issue with my having set something incorrectly?


----------



## kanttii

I'll be getting mine next week, they finally got them here in Finland! Can't wait to see how it turns out. If it's better than my current old panel, I'll probably keep it because I'm scared that if I go the lottery route, I'll just keep getting worse units... that's been my luck in just about everywhere. And if it's any better than the XB270HU I got in the summer, even better









It's gonna cost a total of 1038 euros with shipping etc, which is about US $1100. So you Americans can be happy you don't have to pay this much









I'll report back with a video, pics, etc. Thanks for sharing your test methods.


----------



## Zerrius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arisanar*
> 
> Amazing, Amazon.de is selling the PG279Q for EUR 1353:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/PG279Q-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-DisplayPort-Mini-DP/dp/B0168W2524/


Thats wayyyyyy too much... i've seen it go for about 850euros a few days ago.. sold and shipped from amazon themselves.


----------



## FREE555

Those prices are hilarious... i can order it here in Slovakia for 802€, but it is not in stock currently.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i wouldn't say it's 99% perfect if it has 2 bleed spots, or it just doesn't bother him. i noticed a black spot on mine after a week of use.


Well he said he has to crank up the brightness to 100, play with the contrast settings to the point of being unusable and be on a pitch black screen and really search for them to notice the bleeds. Under normal operating conditions, they are undetectable. They are technically still there, which is why he said 99%.

He has bleeding on his PB278Q, which he noticed right away, so i dont know. All i do know, is hes 100% satisfied.


----------



## slidero

Here's a couple of pictures of mine




Brightness 26, I just copied the same calibration settings as tftcentral review.

It was actually pretty hard to get a good photo of the bleed, without any ips glow effect. These were taken last night at 10pm in complete darkness. The first picture there is probably the best one. The lower right is by far the worst for bleed, this seems consistent with other pics in the thread.


----------



## GridIroN

As far as the rest of you go, buying cars is a terrible example as imperfect cars kill people and cost several times more.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 26, I just copied the same calibration settings as tftcentral review.
> 
> It was actually pretty hard to get a good photo of the bleed, without any ips glow effect. These were taken last night at 10pm in complete darkness. The first picture there is probably the best one. The lower right is by far the worst for bleed, this seems consistent with other pics in the thread.


That is a relatively good one, Can you take a picture of a full white screen or the firefox home page etc? .


----------



## HeisenberGG

^^ I'm not so sure. The bottom right corner of the screen seems to have the faulty orange BLB.


----------



## Zyvv

Omg, those are the same panel...and still hang on to XB271HU's false hope. well... as long as people are happy with their panel


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeisenberGG*
> 
> ^^ I'm not so sure. The bottom right corner of the screen seems to have the faulty orange BLB.


Have you actually seen what a bad example of these panels look like? that one is relatively good... But the big problem with a lot of these I have seen on here, including mine, is white and yellow patches, or brighter blue patches.


----------



## HaVoK-

Ordered a pg279q on Nov, 18th 2015. It came in a rather beat up box with Asus tape and a "QC Passed" sticker on the outside top of the box.
Model was put together September 2015, it has uniformity issues that I can notice on desktop / browsing usage and photo / texture editing.

During games it's not really noticed. No dead pixels or "cheeto dust". There is a rather concentrated hotspot in the upper top right where the bezel presses down too tight on the screen, I've seen this demonstrated in most other peoples pictures and even a friend's pg279q that is also a Sept 2015 build. (Theirs has the same uniformity issue, but they don't care and mostly only game)

The top 1/3 of the screen carrying down to the middle and bottom goes from almost an off-white to white on if a white bg were displayed. If I only played games and it were cheaper I'd keep it, but it's very expensive for the kind of quality my model presents. I love it for gaming, it's so awesome, but otherwise it makes me sad.

I did a 5x5 Uniformity test in dispCAL GUI with my Colormunki Display Colorimeter, Results for those interested. Brightness was set to 26 in the OSD:



I've got 27 days left to return or refund / exchange it through Newegg. I'm hoping if I wait a bit there will be newer models in stock and better QC but I won't get my hopes too high, If it had better uniformity, this would be excellent. I'm suspicious if these are re-certified without vendors knowing.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 26, I just copied the same calibration settings as tftcentral review.
> 
> It was actually pretty hard to get a good photo of the bleed, without any ips glow effect. These were taken last night at 10pm in complete darkness. The first picture there is probably the best one. The lower right is by far the worst for bleed, this seems consistent with other pics in the thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaVoK-*
> 
> Ordered a pg279q on Nov, 18th 2015. It came in a rather beat up box with Asus tape and a "QC Passed" sticker on the outside top of the box.
> Model was put together September 2015, it has uniformity issues that I can notice on desktop / browsing usage and photo / texture editing.
> 
> During games it's not really noticed. No dead pixels or "cheeto dust". There is a rather concentrated hotspot in the upper top right where the bezel presses down too tight on the screen, I've seen this demonstrated in most other peoples pictures and even a friend's pg279q that is also a Sept 2015 build. (Theirs has the same uniformity issue, but they don't care and mostly only game)
> 
> The top 1/3 of the screen carrying down to the middle and bottom goes from almost an off-white to white on if a white bg were displayed. If I only played games and it were cheaper I'd keep it, but it's very expensive for the kind of quality my model presents. I love it for gaming, it's so awesome, but otherwise it makes me sad.
> 
> I did a 5x5 Uniformity test in dispCAL GUI with my Colormunki Display Colorimeter, Results for those interested. Brightness was set to 26 in the OSD:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 27 days left to return or refund / exchange it through Newegg. I'm hoping if I wait a bit there will be newer models in stock and better QC but I won't get my hopes too high, If it had better uniformity, this would be excellent. I'm suspicious if these are re-certified without vendors knowing.


when there's a QC PASSED STICKER, it's another customer's reject and they tried to sell as new. sneaky bastards.


----------



## Darylrese

The first PG279Q I had came with a QC sticker on it and had dust / dead pixels. Replacement didn't have the QC Sticker and had ASUS branded tape. That one had BLB and excessive glow


----------



## Benny89

Little off-topic guys but you should enjoy ^^.

SP LG is already doing that sort of OLED magic yet we can't get simple "fat" gaming monitor







: http://9gag.com/gag/a1Y3xEv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> when there's a QC PASSED STICKER, it's another customer's reject and they tried to sell as new. sneaky bastards.


Correct.


----------



## Dryst

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxPxFtGGbBE

best one i've seen so far, even better than the XB271HU posted on the other thread.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxPxFtGGbBE
> 
> best one i've seen so far, even better than the XB271HU posted on the other thread.


If this is from the Sept. batch still, then there's at least some hope for myself.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> If this is from the Sept. batch still, then there's at least some hope for myself.


yes it's a sept batch.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxPxFtGGbBE
> 
> best one i've seen so far, even better than the XB271HU posted on the other thread.


I find that video disturbing. It was made from angle that makes almost half of screen covered in IPS glow (right side). This panel is super sensitive to angles and small angle can make IPS glow on on side/corner very big.

You can see he hold his camera slightly on left side of the panel which makes right side covered in glow. You can see that left side is pretty much black. He should have made it from dead centre of view.

Still- it is one of two best PGs I saw on this thread. So I am happy that he got lucky. But I wish he made it from straight view to actually see his right side of screen.


----------



## HaVoK-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> The first PG279Q I had came with a QC sticker on it and had dust / dead pixels. Replacement didn't have the QC Sticker and had ASUS branded tape. That one had BLB and excessive glow


I originally thought I had only Asus branded tape over mine and the QC Sticker underneath but... I just checked, I believe the box has been re-taped with clear tape right over the Asus branded tape with the QC Sticker underneath the clear plain tape and overtop the Asus branded tape:



*edit* Is this how most people received theirs without the QC Sticker, or only QC sticker people had the clear tape overtop the original Asus sealed tape?


----------



## Ryzone

Jeeez man I feel like there's so much dissection when buying a new TV or monitor these days.


----------



## Benny89

Heh, I was now reading user reviews on Newegg of PG and I was happy too see that much more than in half cases in review people RMAed their monitors and returned them for replacement.

Each time of course Asus copy-paste same answer:

_Thank you for taking your time in writing this review. We certainly value your feedback. I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing horrible backlight bleed on your monitor and the inconvenience this caused you. If you did not know, you can submit an RMA at http://www.asus.com/us/support and get your monitor replaced.. ASUS offers 2 to 3 year warranty on our monitors depending on the issue. If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will help you to the best of my abilities. I'm here to assist our customers with our products and dedicated in bringing a resolution to all issues that they may come across. Your case for reference is #N151147269

Thanks for choosing ASUS

Regards,
Justin
ASUS Customer Loyalty_

That gave me some little hope in gamers that they actually can see faulty panel and return it. As many pointed in reviews- a that price point they expected much better.

Still reading this reviews I understood how low number of units were flawless and free of horrible defects. It is like 1 per 20 monitors.... Horrible.

Most frequently cause of RMA and return in user reviews was BLB and orange/yellow glow.

*My theory:*

I think that is the reason why XB271HU was released so late- month after Asus. Acer saw how trash quality were September panels (same panel after all) and skipped this batch while Asus took it to take advantage of being first to release and sell them. Acer new after first XB fiasco that they can't risk rush again and sell such bad quality panels. While ASUS could because people were naive in thinking "That is ASUS, much better QC than ACER, they had year etc." and rushed to buy it to be dissapointed in many cases.

in XB271HU thread we just saw two user reviews but both are positive on first try and both units are October 2015 batches, which were also already proofed in PG thread as being much better than September 2015 batches.

Asus shot themself a little in reputation but sold enough to make profit I think. Can't wait for October/November batch to check their quality.


----------



## marffeus

Did you PG279Q owners have to assemble your stand to the monitor out of the box? I didn't have a "QC Passed" sticker anywhere, although I noticed the instructions indicated that stand needs to be assembled, and mine already was. Is that normal? lol


----------



## HaVoK-

I am pretty sure it's normal for the stand to be assembled. The Styrofoam packing cutout accommodates this, at least mine did.


----------



## Dryst

nope it should be pre assembled.


----------



## slidero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> That is a relatively good one, Can you take a picture of a full white screen or the firefox home page etc? .


Here are some with full white background, at night, lights off:



My cameras not the greatest, let me know what you think. I am still considering RMAing this one because of the bottom right corner bleed, once you see it its hard to un see it.


----------



## Nicholars

I had an Asus MG279Q before this (same panel except not thin bezel), and the whites were completely fine, just white like they should be.... Its difficult to judge from pictures so probably decide if you think it is ok or not.


----------



## dannyk8232

1 acer in stock at amazon right now!


----------



## enkur

can you post the link... cant find it on amazon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> 1 acer in stock at amazon right now!


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> can you post the link... cant find it on amazon


Sold out. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0173PEX20/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=13OOX9INKTI3Y&coliid=I209OGUPJORSH9


----------



## Efnita

Just got one. It looks great and was easy to overclock to 165hz but when I tried running it in a dual monitor setup I ran into problems.

Basically, if I set it up as a dual monitor in Nvidea control panel it reverts back to 60hz. From then on it doesnt accept any changes I want to make in setup, basically clicking the Apply button doesnt do anything.

This includes upping the refresh rate, changing the position of one monitor vs the other etc. The other monitor is a HP zr2440w IPS panel. Anyone else running this in a multi monitor setup or heard about this problem before? Running Windows 10, a Zotac 980ti AMP!, latest Nvidea & monitor drivers etc etc


----------



## Nicholars

This monitor is pretty hideous for web browsing etc. play a game with bright colors and high framerate etc. and it looks good (except for IPS glow on dark games), but then start browsing web or using windows etc. where most of it is light shades of color and white, suddenly it looks worse than a cheap £150 IPS screen. :/


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Just got one. It looks great and was easy to overclock to 165hz but when I tried running it in a dual monitor setup I ran into problems.
> 
> Basically, if I set it up as a dual monitor in Nvidea control panel it reverts back to 60hz. From then on it doesnt accept any changes I want to make in setup, basically clicking the Apply button doesnt do anything.
> 
> This includes upping the refresh rate, changing the position of one monitor vs the other etc. The other monitor is a HP zr2440w IPS panel. Anyone else running this in a multi monitor setup or heard about this problem before? Running Windows 10, a Zotac 980ti AMP!, latest Nvidea & monitor drivers etc etc


I didn't have any problems running this in a dual monitor config with my LG 34UM95. But I used the Windows display settings, not the NVCP, to set things up.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> This monitor is pretty hideous for web browsing etc. play a game with bright colors and high framerate etc. and it looks good (except for IPS glow on dark games), but then start browsing web or using windows etc. where most of it is light shades of color and white, suddenly it looks worse than a cheap £150 IPS screen. :/


Second that. Coming from apple's 27 monitor, the colors seem less vibrant and washed out. But this pg is a gaming monitor after all

Only hope the qc is under control


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Second that. Coming from apple's 27 monitor, the colors seem less vibrant and washed out. But this pg is a gaming monitor after all
> Only hope the qc is under control


lol....545 pages of this thread and you still think QC is under control?! QC with this PG is total BS. 1 per 20 monitors are decent units in acceptable/perfect shape. Dead pixels/dust/white spots/colo uniformity/orange/yellow glow/a lot BLB/replacing monitor with faulty returned units.... man, what the hell?

Maybe next batch with October and November units will be better but so far- QC sucks hard all the way.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I didn't have any problems running this in a dual monitor config with my LG 34UM95. But I used the Windows display settings, not the NVCP, to set things up.


Can you use windows display settings to increase frame rate? Seems I overlooked that and I have to check it again. Want to Asus to run at 165hz while my HP runs at 60hz


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> lol....545 pages of this thread and you still think QC is under control?! QC with this PG is total BS. 1 per 20 monitors are decent units in acceptable/perfect shape. Dead pixels/dust/white spots/colo uniformity/orange/yellow glow/a lot BLB/replacing monitor with faulty returned units.... man, what the hell?
> 
> Maybe next batch with October and November units will be better but so far- QC sucks hard all the way.


http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/only-wish-hope-that

let me use simpler english for you: f**k this qc

Anyways, I'll be asking for a replacement at the retailer today, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/only-wish-hope-that
> 
> let me use simpler english for you: f**k this qc
> 
> Anyways, I'll be asking for a replacement at the retailer today, I'll keep you guys posted.


how bad is yours?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/only-wish-hope-that
> 
> let me use simpler english for you: f**k this qc
> 
> Anyways, I'll be asking for a replacement at the retailer today, I'll keep you guys posted.


Sorry mate, english is not my native so I do not get such subtle things. You simpler english was perfect for me







. For non-native guy like me it just sounded like you still have hopes








. Apologizes.

Sorry to hear you got bad unit. We all now this pain. It was probably September unit, right?

Does you retailer have them in stock? Pretty much whole EU is out of stock, unless you are from USA.


----------



## Ryzone

Well guys UPS says my PG279Q comes tomorrow. I'll be posting pics as soon as I set it up and run the bleed / glow test. I put foil on my window today so I can have a pitch black room haha. This thing came all the way from New Jersey so hopefully is not too banged up.


----------



## bonami2

Why it writed 4k ips surround on the back of the 1440p panel???


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Can you use windows display settings to increase frame rate? Seems I overlooked that and I have to check it again. Want to Asus to run at 165hz while my HP runs at 60hz


Yes. Assuming you are on Win 10, at the bottom of display settings go to Advanced, then click on Display adapter properties. Under the Monitor tab there's an option to change the refresh rate.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Killa Cam* 

how bad is yours?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Castaile* 

No good news from Hong Kong as well. Bought the pg279q from an asus authorized reseller and the turn out?



Screencapped from recorded video. Brightness 100% in total darkness. Solid black window background.

The base also has an inch long scratch beside the logo.























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sorry mate, english is not my native so I do not get such subtle things. You simpler english was perfect for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For non-native guy like me it just sounded like you still have hopes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Apologizes.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got bad unit. We all now this pain. It was probably September unit, right?
> 
> Does you retailer have them in stock? Pretty much whole EU is out of stock, unless you are from USA.


Don't be silly, no offense taken.

It was indeed a September unit and hopefully I won't get a replacement with qc sticker on the box. I'm located in Hong Kong btw. We shall see tonight.


----------



## Darylrese

I still cant get this monitor out of my head. What it SHOULD be is EXACTLY what i want and i just cant help but still want it.

My refund should come through soon from the Dell S2176DG and i'm keeping a sharp eye on this thread to see if ANYONE gets a half decent one.

Another supplier of mine are due stock of the PG279Q on thusday and the shop is only a 10 min drive but i'm scared it will be more September batches


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I still cant get this monitor out of my head. What it SHOULD be is EXACTLY what i want and i just cant help but still want it.


Sounds like a bad ex.


----------



## Dawidowski

I returned my today! THE JOY









Im free from this mess of runing and returning screens, will jump over to see what people say about the dell.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I returned my today! THE JOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im free from this mess of runing and returning screens, will jump over to see what people say about the dell.


yea it's not worth it to buy it right now. nice decision


----------



## Pereb

I also asked for a refund. Hard decision though







A good sample of that monitor is one of the best screens you can get IMO.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I also asked for a refund. Hard decision though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good sample of that monitor is one of the best screens you can get IMO.


i really liked the monitor, it's the best monitor out there if there's no issue, i'm waiting for another retail store here to get their stock so i might try it again without getting hit by restocking fee.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i really liked the monitor, it's the best monitor out there if there's no issue, i'm waiting for another retail store here to get their stock so i might try it again without getting hit by restocking fee.


How much is restocking fee ? I think with such pricey monitor 10 or 20 bucks does not matter anyway - of course if you are not going to do 10x


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How much is restocking fee ? I think with such pricey monitor 10 or 20 bucks does not matter anyway - of course if you are not going to do 10x


it's priced at around $1230 here in canada after taxes, restocking fee is 15% so around $185, not much, "sarcasm"


----------



## Pereb

They must make a killing from restocking fees


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's priced at around $1230 here in canada after taxes, restocking fee is 15% so around $185, not much, "sarcasm"


LOL, that's crazy. Then I understand why you don't want to risk...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> They must make a killing from restocking fees


Now I know why they are selling all these craps all over again


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Now I know why they are selling all these craps all over again


that's why im waiting for canada computers, or bestbuy to get their stock, because they don't charge restocking fee within 14 days. BB has the best return policy.


----------



## Cheesel

I am a first-time IPS buyer so I am not as versed as everyone in this thread. I really like the monitor and don't notice any uniformity; however, I don't want to be stuck with a faulty panel or a product worth significantly less in resale value. I see 2 small bleed spots top right I think. I think the first picture just shows IPS glow, right? IPS glow vs. blb is hard for me.

I only play video games and light office work. Long story short, should I return or keep? What would you do? Any help is appreciated - thanks.

Picture at 26 brightness :


Screenshot from video at 26 brightness:


white background:


----------



## Nicholars

Sorry but the whites on some of these panels are very poor for this price, literally a £150 Dell monitor is better. I just looked at 3 other cheap IPS screens in a shop and my old IPS screen and they all have relatively perfect whites compared to this, so why should we be accepting panels with worse whites than literally the cheapest IPS you can buy for £100?! This is £750...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> I am a first-time IPS buyer so I am not as versed as everyone in this thread. I really like the monitor and don't notice any uniformity; however, I don't want to be stuck with a faulty panel or a product worth significantly less in resale value. I see 2 small bleed spots top right I think. I think the first picture just shows IPS glow, right? IPS glow vs. blb is hard for me.
> 
> I only play video games and light office work. Long story short, should I return or keep? What would you do? Any help is appreciated - thanks.
> 
> Picture at 26 brightness :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot from video at 26 brightness:
> 
> 
> white background:




Everything else looks solid to me.


----------



## Dawidowski

Anyone heard anything on the Dells or tried?
Reading on the dell forum more and more people seem very happy with it? and in Sweden its like 100 euro cheaper then PG278Q, 200 euro cheaper then PF279Q.


----------



## Bercon

Has there been a single PG279G that doesn't have the gradient? I think it's just a feature of this display. If that's the case I guess this display just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Sorry but the whites on some of these panels are very poor for this price, literally a £150 Dell monitor is better. I just looked at 3 other cheap IPS screens in a shop and my old IPS screen and they all have relatively perfect whites compared to this, so why should we be accepting panels with worse whites than literally the cheapest IPS you can buy for £100?! This is £750...


Yes, there is horrible temperature shift in my opinion. Not acceptable for 800e screen. That's definitely a flaw and AUO should fix it asap... But he can live with that for 850E then....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Anyone heard anything on the Dells or tried?
> Reading on the dell forum more and more people seem very happy with it? and in Sweden its like 100 euro cheaper then PG278Q, 200 euro cheaper then PF279Q.


Probably it has less issues, but uniformity is still bad. It's TN panel... People are so frustrated from these 144Hz panels that they even think to turn to TN technology but I think it is not good idea. I had this TN panel once and never want to see it again. Yes, there was no glow or bleed but gama shift, color shift and poor angles made my decision. Unfortunately, current 165Hz panels produced by AUO have so many issues that it make them worse than TN panels. I would suggest everybody to wait couple of month until they fix the issues (at least that horrible uniformity).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Has there been a single PG279G that doesn't have the gradient? I think it's just a feature of this display. If that's the case I guess this display just doesn't cut it for me.


I don't think I saw any but I think Benny mentioned that his from October did not have this issue. However that time this issue was not so prevalent so maybe he just didn't exanimated it properly. But majority of panels I saw suffered from this. Most of them was a September batch though.

Feature ???? Are you kidding... It's a flaw and needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## Nicholars

Nobody should be accepting this on a £750 monitor, when £100 cheap IPS monitors do not have this problem.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Colors are ok when calibrated (still not as good as a LG or Samsung IPS) but considering how great 165hz + gsync is they are good enough. BUT the color temperature problem is just constantly irritating me in anything other than games and really nobody should be accepting this on a £750 monitor, when £100 cheap IPS monitors do not have this problem. I have tried to ignore it but I constantly see it on anything other than games and its no good for this price.


Exactly. I had no problems with colors, I could stand little of orange bleed it had at right side but this color shift killed it completely. This issue can't be tolerated by anyone. 30% luminance difference is just crazy + with a yellow tint (500 - 1000K measured by some users) is a disaster. Asus should recall all September models in my opinion.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Nobody should be accepting this on a £750 monitor, when £100 cheap IPS monitors do not have this problem.


This^. I mean one of two main reasons we want to go IPS instead of TN is uniformity right and colours, right? So if IPS screen for 850 euros has yellow and blue tint on whites and darker top screen why the hell I would like it over TN?

And as Nicholars said- any cheaper non-AUO IPS panel will give you perfect white uniformity so this is just plain riddiculous!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Asus should recall all September models in my opinion.


Unfortunetly there are people out there who will buy it and accept it because the do not know any better coming from 1080p TN panels straight to this....

And ASUS knows that....cheap bastards...


----------



## Ryzone

Look what just came boys. Time to get to work


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Exactly. I had no problems with colors, I could stand little of orange bleed it had at right side but this color shift killed it completely. This issue can't be tolerated by anyone. 30% luminance difference is just crazy + with a yellow tint (500 - 1000K measured by some users) is a disaster. Asus should recall all September models in my opinion.


The luminance is not too bad, its pretty normal to get screens with 10-20% difference across the screen, but the color temperature of over 1000k across the screen is just no good at all. IF I wanted a 1000k difference across the screen I could spend £200 less and get a TN version, but I wanted good colors so I bought IPS as that is supposed to be the advantage of IPS!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Look what just came boys. Time to get to work


......Good luck soldier....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Look what just came boys. Time to get to work


Hope it's a keeper! Mine should arrive on Wednesday. Sadly I'm going to be ready to phone Newegg support when it arrives and demand a refund if it's utter crap. I have a feeling mine will be bad due to the QC, as luck is typically not on my side.


----------



## Ryzone

The manufactured date is September 2015, going to turn off pc and swap monitors now.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The luminance is not too bad, its pretty normal to get screens with 10-20% difference across the screen, but the color temperature of over 1000k across the screen is just no good at all. IF I wanted a 1000k difference across the screen I could spend £200 less and get a TN version, but I wanted good colors so I bought IPS as that is supposed to be the advantage of IPS!


Did I say 10 - 20% ? No, I said 30% and this is too much. Never seen such nad uniformity on screen... Yes I had this TN but it was even worse, sides were ridiculously bright and yellow, top dark because of gamashift. Colors are pretty good after calibration for 144hz panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ......Good luck soldier....


With my rontgen eyes I can see september model with lot of orange glow at right side and yellowish top half of the screen. There are couple of stuck pixel too... Sorry man, hope I'm not right...


----------



## MasterOfMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> There was one October 2015 unit pages back. Best panel so far and only 100% acceptable so it was either October batch effect or pure luck. Anyway- that was first and only good monitor posted in this thread.


My unit was also October but that units included dead pixels and the top of the frames are on the loose.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> My unit was also October but that units included dead pixels and the top of the frames are on the loose.


What about glow? Was it orange or silver? Extensive? And yellow tint at the top?


----------



## Ryzone

Alright guys im booted up. There was this option to turn on something light when the monitor first turned on. I just kept it at no. It had a yes or no option


----------



## Ryzone

How do i full screen a solid white and black background


----------



## muszon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsLZSnKdWaY

Turn on full screen


----------



## MasterOfMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What about glow? Was it orange or silver? Extensive? And yellow tint at the top?


Mostly silver glow and but when I pressed those frames there was more glow left side but when I pressed right side glow disappear but still some.

No anything yellow or orange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Alright guys im booted up. There was this option to turn on something light when the monitor first turned on. I just kept it at no. It had a yes or no option


Stand leds.


----------



## MasterOfMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> How do i full screen a solid white and black background


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> How do i full screen a solid white and black background


I just use Paint and make myself resolution-sized black and white imges which then I use as slide-show (with one background in folder) to get full screen.

You Tube black backgrounds are not 100% black, better to use program or make your own black background in Paint. Cheers.


----------



## Ryzone

I don't think I'm doing it right because I don't see any orange glow


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> How do i full screen a solid white and black background


Download eizo monitor test, its free.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


I use that website.


----------



## Ryzone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I did the black background with lights off and as dark as I can get room. Going to redo my black background image didn't come out good at all.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Added the white one.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I don't think I'm doing it right because I don't see any orange glow


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black background with lights off and as dark as I can get room. Going to redo my black background image didn't come out good at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the white one.


i can see a top right and bottom right bleed already. check the bezels if it's loose.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I don't think I'm doing it right because I don't see any orange glow


Ok, look at my video and do the same

http://youtu.be/3RcvP_ti0S0


----------



## Xeby

I received my monitor today from the Newegg batch that was available around the 18th. I have not had a chance to do backlight bleed or uniformity tests, I only got to unpack it on my lunch hour but I'll have the results of testing this evening, plus it'll be darker then too.

I can tell you it is a September model but does not appear to be anybody's return or a refurbished model, as the packaging was pristine.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


best to test!







I use everytime!


----------



## Ryzone

Ok this one is at 80 brightness


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This one is at 30 brightness



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ok this one is at 80 brightness
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is at 30 brightness
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


RMA is the way to go for you aswell, as it seems, all september batches + october have issues with some form of bleed and extensive glow.
Just look a it.. dafuq does the yellow come from. Are they serious?

Someone got annoyed at AUO by not getting paied enough, and peed in all our pannels


----------



## Ryzone

I cant see all that stuff on the bottom right in person but it shows up on the camera.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I just use Paint and make myself resolution-sized black and white imges which then I use as slide-show (with one background in folder) to get full screen.
> 
> You Tube black backgrounds are not 100% black, better to use program or make your own black background in Paint. Cheers.


why to do it in such complicated way







Download this and you can test your LCD completely









http://www.eizo.it/supporto/test-monitor.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ok this one is at 80 brightness
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is at 30 brightness
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lot of bleed spots indeed. That right bottom glow seems extensive. But at least it is not orange. How does it look in real ?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> why to do it in such complicated way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download this and you can test your LCD completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eizo.it/supporto/test-monitor.html
> Lot of bleed spots indeed. That right bottom glow seems extensive. But at least it is not orange. How does it look in real ?


It's hard to tell. It does look really good to me. But I can see a couple bleed spots on the black background and that whole right side of glow I don't see in person.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I cant see all that stuff on the bottom right in person but it shows up on the camera.


that's alot of bleed spots man, way worse than my first one, mine only had the top right bleed and disappears when you push the bezel.


----------



## Frutek

So this is how mine looked before I returned it. Calibrated 6500k 120cd/m2 with i1 display pro
Display next to it's old but gold Dell 2209wa 75hz



and for reference the uniformity



I wish they still made good LCDs with CCFL ...


----------



## Ryzone

Well I guess ill return it. I want to test out some games and see how gsync feels. I turned off vsync in the NCP. Does anyone know how to tell if gsync is working. Also there's a LED at the bottom right of the monitor will it change a certain color if gsync is working?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well I guess ill return it. I want to test out some games and see how gsync feels. I turned off vsync in the NCP. Does anyone know how to tell if gsync is working. Also there's a LED at the bottom right of the monitor will it change a certain color if gsync is working?


You should keep V-Sync on since without it, your frame rate can shoot beyond 144, during which there's no G-SYNC or V-Sync and just screen tearing. Turning V-Sync on makes V-Sync take over only at 144 FPS and limits the frame rate from going beyond.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You should keep V-Sync on since without it, your frame rate can shoot beyond 144, during which there's no G-SYNC or V-Sync and just screen tearing. Turning V-Sync on makes V-Sync take over only at 144 FPS and limits the frame rate from going beyond.


Isn't that freesync? I thought on Nvidia if you have Gsync enabled in the control panel then it will automatically apply Vsync at max refresh rate (with vsync turned off for all games) What I do is use rivatuner statistics server to limit the FPS to about 3 fps under the display max, then you will never get vsync lag.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> It's hard to tell. It does look really good to me. But I can see a couple bleed spots on the black background and that whole right side of glow I don't see in person.


but if it doesn't bother you man, then don't RMA it, at the end of the day it's you who use it. don't let people here decide it for you, we're just here to help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well I guess ill return it. I want to test out some games and see how gsync feels. I turned off vsync in the NCP. Does anyone know how to tell if gsync is working. Also there's a LED at the bottom right of the monitor will it change a certain color if gsync is working?


the LED should change to RED indicating that gsync is ON, i turned off vsync when i used gsync, with a single GTX 980 i couldn't even get 165 fps with dota2 at 1440p, so no point in having vsync ON, playing with 130+ fps and gsync, damn was so good. too bad mine had issues.


----------



## Ryzone

The only thing that stands out to me is that when in dark areas the bottom right its not orange or anything just the colors get washed out a little bit. Like if I was looking at a TN panel at an angle that's how it looks. But if I move to like way far right like move my chair and look at the screen at an angle its gone.

I'm also getting carried away on battlefront this gameplay is so smooth I'm scared to go back to my old one now lol. I'll tell you one thing though its sooooooooo much easier on the eyes like no straining or squinting. It just feels nice lol.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> but if it doesn't bother you man, then don't RMA it, at the end of the day it's you who use it. don't let people here decide it for you, we're just here to help.
> the LED should change to RED indicating that gsync is ON, i turned off vsync when i used gsync, with a single GTX 980 i couldn't even get 165 fps with dota2 at 1440p, so no point in having vsync ON, playing with 130+ fps and gsync, damn was so good. too bad mine had issues.


Oh ok so gsync is working thanks.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> So this is how mine looked before I returned it. Calibrated 6500k 120cd/m2 with i1 display pro
> Display next to it's old but gold Dell 2209wa 75hz
> 
> 
> 
> and for reference the uniformity
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they still made good LCDs with CCFL ...


Lol man, I even couldn't find that Dell on the photo







You had extensive bleed. That temperature uniformity -5.5% is just so ridiculous. It must be within 3%! Crazy this.... But luminance uniformity is not so bad on your panel comparing with TFT review. Asus should really do something with this. I'm curious on measurements for XB271.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> It's hard to tell. It does look really good to me. But I can see a couple bleed spots on the black background and that whole right side of glow I don't see in person.


Indeed lot if BLB. But glow is not so bad!. Can you take a video and make a screenshot from it ? I think your photos are exaggerated pretty much.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Oh ok so gsync is working thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You should keep V-Sync on since without it, your frame rate can shoot beyond 144, during which there's no G-SYNC or V-Sync and just screen tearing. Turning V-Sync on makes V-Sync take over only at 144 FPS and limits the frame rate from going beyond.


Guys, there is no need to enable v-sync. Turn it off in NVCP and just install MSI afterburner and cap your framerate to 160FPS and you are good to go.

Boredgunner, G-sync works up to 165Hz on this model once overclock is on


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Lol man, I even couldn't find that Dell on the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had extensive bleed. That temperature uniformity -5.5% is just so ridiculous. It must be within 3%! Crazy this.... But luminance uniformity is not so bad on your panel comparing with TFT review. Asus should really do something with this. I'm curious on measurements for XB271.
> Indeed lot if BLB. But glow is not so bad!. Can you take a video and make a screenshot from it ? I think your photos are exaggerated pretty much.


I'll do a video right now and upload it. Also what mode do you guys use racing, scenery, FPS Which one you guys use?


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black background with lights off and as dark as I can get room. Going to redo my black background image didn't come out good at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the white one.


Poor uniformity strikes again.

These should all be ONE color..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> The only thing that stands out to me is that when in dark areas the bottom right its not orange or anything just the colors get washed out a little bit. Like if I was looking at a TN panel at an angle that's how it looks. But if I move to like way far right like move my chair and look at the screen at an angle its gone.
> 
> I'm also getting carried away on battlefront this gameplay is so smooth I'm scared to go back to my old one now lol. I'll tell you one thing though its sooooooooo much easier on the eyes like no straining or squinting. It just feels nice lol.


Yes, it's IPS glow. You don't have orange one but yours looks a bit extensive to me. Left side is perfect, but that right corner.... Can you see it if you put black wallpaper on your desktop? Is it irritating to you ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'll do a video right now and upload it. Also what mode do you guys use racing, scenery, FPS Which one you guys use?


I've used custom mode, I hate those stupid presets











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Poor uniformity strikes again.
> 
> These should all be ONE color..


Indeed. It's a shame. So besides bleed and glow we need to fight with poor uniformity as well. As I said million times - this is not acceptable for IPS panel at all! All should return it so they maybe finally wake up. Their ignorance is really huge if they allow such panels to leave their factory...


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muszon*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsLZSnKdWaY
> 
> Turn on full screen


Wonder if we buy monitor in store, we can play this thru a phone or tablet use hdmi adapter cable, to test the monitor in the store. Save us time driving back & forth?
But need to use a wall plug and open it in front of the store count.
Like ... it still works even test a higher resolution monitor?


----------



## GridIroN

Do we have any info yet in regards to Newegg's Nov.20th batch? Most people here seem to have gotten 18th and older batches.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Do we have any info yet in regards to Newegg's Nov.20th batch? Most people here seem to have gotten 18th and older batches.


There are no newer batches currently. Nor in USA or EU. Everything that is in stock anywhere right now are September 2015 with mix of possible very couple October 2015 ones. ASUS for now do not send next big batch so there are no October/November dated batches around.

Right now retailers are waiting for next big wave to order (there is no news when it will happen). There is a hold right now (although Asus promised there won't be problems with stocks, but I guess returns destroyed that plans).

If you see like 2-5 units be somewhere in stock, those are September 2015 units, be it new or just refurbish returned units.

On 99% sure Asus will like to send new batches before or at the beginning of December as it is best selling period but we will see.


----------



## Nicholars

The 2 worst squares on my uniformity test -6% and + 10%, that makes a color temperature difference of 16% across this screen. Worst luminance is 21%... The luminance I could live with, the color temperature is too much.


----------



## Ryzone

Ok uploading video trying my best here I've recorded two and the quality is so bad. Just changed to 1080p 60fps on iphone to see if it makes video quality better. I'm not sure if I uploaded this picture yet but this one came out good showing whats under the mask I guess.



The camera makes it look yellow I guess because it doesn't look like that in person.

Also here's a better picture of a white background with lights on.


----------



## Ryzone

Also here's the videos I recorded. They are bad quality I tired my best with the iphone camera guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t_eiz8YBYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-wQ0XE-RWQ


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The 2 worst squares on my uniformity test -6% and + 10%, that makes a color temperature difference of 16% across this screen. Worst luminance is 21%... The luminance I could live with, the color temperature is too much.


Yep, up to 20% it is tolerable but temperature is tolerable up to 3%. Usually these panels have twice more...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ok uploading video trying my best here I've recorded two and the quality is so bad. Just changed to 1080p 60fps on iphone to see if it makes video quality better. I'm not sure if I uploaded this picture yet but this one came out good showing whats under the mask I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The camera makes it look yellow I guess because it doesn't look like that in person.
> 
> Also here's a better picture of a white background with lights on.


Nah, the white sucks again. Did you do my browser test? You may try it to see if you can live with that or not... Also I'm not impressed by that BLB.


----------



## Ryzone

Alright guys I'm going to call up newegg for a refund what should I say so I don't get hit with restocking fee.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ok uploading video trying my best here I've recorded two and the quality is so bad. Just changed to 1080p 60fps on iphone to see if it makes video quality better. I'm not sure if I uploaded this picture yet but this one came out good showing whats under the mask I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The camera makes it look yellow I guess because it doesn't look like that in person.
> 
> Also here's a better picture of a white background with lights on.


About 10 BLB spots around screen. Waaay too much for me. That is just my opinion but such abount of BLB around is just wow. You do not have any edge/side without BLB. Right side and bottom left/left edge are worst.

Up to you, but I would be dying out of rage when anything dark comes on my screen and I see all those spots around image.

Here, I spotted it in your image. I am not sure with top left corner if there are spots there as in zoom I don't see them but seems like there are tiny spots there. You can ignore them.

But rest I am sure are BLB spots, some being worse than others:


----------



## dannyk8232

^^^ Me too


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, up to 20% it is tolerable but temperature is tolerable up to 3%. Usually these panels have twice more...


Yes well 16% is 5x worse than 3%, although the yellow is more bothering than the brighter blue at the bottom, but the blue just makes the yellow look even more obvious.


----------



## enkur

Tell them it is defective with bad backlight bleed they will refund 100% including shipping back to them for free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Alright guys I'm going to call up newegg for a refund what should I say so I don't get hit with restocking fee.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Tell them it is defective with bad backlight bleed they will refund 100% including shipping back to them for free.


This. I had no issues returning my two XB270HU's for backlight bleed and dead/stuck pixels to Newegg. One also had a dust speck inside it and I was a Premier member though.


----------



## willrit87

Hey at first I though i had a bad pixel but it after looking at it more i think its dust or dirt.




What do you guys think best pic i could get with phone. Gonna rma this monitor anyways just curious.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willrit87*
> 
> Hey at first I though i had a bad pixel but it after looking at it more i think its dust or dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think best pic i could get with phone. Gonna rma this monitor anyways just curious.


This is kind of a rinky dink "fix," but have you tried wrapping your finger in some kind of cloth and tapping on the spot? I had this with same thing with an XB270HU and managed to tap on it until it fell out of sight. I know you're gonna RMA it, but.. for science?


----------



## willrit87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> This is kind of a rinky dink "fix," but have you tried wrapping your finger in some kind of cloth and tapping on the spot? I had this with same thing with an XB270HU and managed to tap on it until it fell out of sight. I know you're gonna RMA it, but.. for science?


Nah it doesnt move by tapping it tried that when i first seen it. It's all the way it the top of the screen too.


----------



## Ryzone

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkur*
> 
> Tell them it is defective with bad backlight bleed they will refund 100% including shipping back to them for free.


Should I ask for a refund or a replacement? I really like this monitor but that's probably because im coming from a very old monitor.


----------



## enkur

I would ask for refund and wait. There are no new batches of Oct build coming out. They may have send those for earlier september replacements. The only replacement you will get is another sept build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> S
> Should I ask for a refund or a replacement? I really like this monitor but that's probably because im coming from a very old monitor.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> S
> Should I ask for a refund or a replacement? I really like this monitor but that's probably because im coming from a very old monitor.


just get a refund man, and try again maybe after christmas.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> just get a refund man, and try again maybe after christmas.


Or when next batches roll out. Should be only October/November panels so worth a shot. They need to send new batches before christmas. There is no better business period than December


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Or when next batches roll out. Should be only October/November panels so worth a shot. They need to send new batches before christmas. There is no better business period than December


exactly man, might give it a shot after black friday tho, since the 2 retailer i'm waiting for will probably have it in stock by that time.


----------



## Dawidowski

No one trying dells? xD
I might do it, comes out first in dec here.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ok uploading video trying my best here I've recorded two and the quality is so bad. Just changed to 1080p 60fps on iphone to see if it makes video quality better. I'm not sure if I uploaded this picture yet but this one came out good showing whats under the mask I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The camera makes it look yellow I guess because it doesn't look like that in person.
> 
> Also here's a better picture of a white background with lights on.


I am not particularly bothered by bits of backlight bleed...the vast majority of your screen is alright, and you have some small splotches around the edges. I really don't think yours is that bad, and your white looks the best of any I've seen. Especially if you say these pictures exaggerate the issues (which they do)...you'd be risking a lot sending that unit back IMO. Make your own decision, don't let other people tell you what to do with your $800.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> No one trying dells? xD
> I might do it, comes out first in dec here.


The Dell is TN. The draw of this panel is IPS.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I am not particularly bothered by bits of backlight bleed...the vast majority of your screen is alright, and you have some small splotches around the edges. I really don't think yours is that bad, and your white looks the best of any I've seen. Especially if you say these pictures exaggerate the issues (which they do)...you'd be risking a lot sending that unit back IMO. Make your own decision, don't let other people tell you what to do with your $800.
> The Dell is TN. The draw of this panel is IPS.


I'm not going to lie these don't stand out at all you have to look for them and they only somewhat stand out on a very dark screen. I honestly want to keep this, but I'm going to respect everyone here that says its not good. So I'm returning it. Trying to get ahold of newegg CS. Wait time sucks.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm not going to lie these don't stand out at all you have to look for them and they only somewhat stand out on a very dark screen. I honestly want to keep this, but I'm going to respect everyone here that says its not good. So I'm returning it. Trying to get ahold of newegg CS. Wait time sucks.


You should decide for yourself whether you want to keep it or not. If you find that the BLB/uniformity doesn't bother you during normal usage then you should keep it IMO.
I don't think anyone here looks for defects just for the sake of it, they return the monitors because they find these issues annoying during normal use (myself included).


----------



## RedRumy3

Got mine today hooked it up played some games and was really enjoying the screen. Figured I would play first just so I wouldn't be upset when I see the orange corners.

September build. No dead Pixels. Just back light is horrible in the corners. While I played Counter-Strike, Black Ops 3, Fallout 4 you don't notice it. Even while im looking at it right with black background it does not look anything like the pic I don't even see the yellow. just little white in corner from my eyes.

But when you take a picture of it you can see the orange corners lol.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Or when next batches roll out. Should be only October/November panels so worth a shot. They need to send new batches before christmas. There is no better business period than December


I have an october panel, its no better.


----------



## Nicholars

Removed


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> Got mine today hooked it up played some games and was really enjoying the screen. Figured I would play first just so I wouldn't be upset when I see the orange corners.
> 
> September build. No dead Pixels. Just back light is horrible in the corners. While I played Counter-Strike, Black Ops 3, Fallout 4 you don't notice it. Even while im looking at it right with black background it does not look anything like the pic I don't even see the yellow. just little white in corner from my eyes.
> 
> But when you take a picture of it you can see the orange corners lol.


Are you going to return yours?


----------



## traxtech

People need to realize that if they aren't phased by the glow, just because someone else isn't happy doesn't mean you have to return it


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You should decide for yourself whether you want to keep it or not. If you find that the BLB/uniformity doesn't bother you during normal usage then you should keep it IMO.
> I don't think anyone here looks for defects just for the sake of it, they return the monitors because they find these issues annoying during normal use (myself included).


Exactly...now this is going to be rough for me because I have a PB278QR sitting on my desk that is near dream quality...no dead pixel, no backlight bleed, and no noticable temperature differences...my PG279 will be coming in tomorrow or wednesday...im praying to the gods of monitors it won't be an immediate return, which it looks like it almost certianly will be...

I'm now contemplating going with an Acer X34 instead.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm not going to lie these don't stand out at all you have to look for them and they only somewhat stand out on a very dark screen. I honestly want to keep this, but I'm going to respect everyone here that says its not good. So I'm returning it. Trying to get ahold of newegg CS. Wait time sucks.


Its definitely not good, I haven't seen so many blb spots yet. I had only one tiny. Why you should accept it fot 800+ euros? Plus that uniformity... No way at least for me but decision is yours of course. Did you check for bad pixels?


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Are you going to return yours?


I think I will try returning it to asus instead of newegg to see if I get a better screen? Not sure yet I will use it for another day before I decide. It really is a nice screen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> Got mine today hooked it up played some games and was really enjoying the screen. Figured I would play first just so I wouldn't be upset when I see the orange corners.
> 
> September build. No dead Pixels. Just back light is horrible in the corners. While I played Counter-Strike, Black Ops 3, Fallout 4 you don't notice it. Even while im looking at it right with black background it does not look anything like the pic I don't even see the yellow. just little white in corner from my eyes.
> 
> But when you take a picture of it you can see the orange corners lol.


Well, from picture it looks horrible, but you have to judge how much it bothers you during gaming. You should make a screenshot from video- they let you catch glow more likely like it is in real life. Camera shots exagerate greatly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Make your own decision, don't let other people tell you what to do with your $800.


Trues, I second that. We just share our opinions here. Some of us also are more picky, some less. Some can't stand white uniformity problems, some BLB.

But we all have to answer in the end same question: is this worth 850 euros/800 dollars. IMO- no, no matter which defective you are willing to live with. I would stay with my second PG if it costed 400/500 euros. But 850- no way....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> I think I will try returning it to asus instead of newegg to see if I get a better screen? Not sure yet I will use it for another day before I decide. It really is a nice screen.


NOOOO! DON'T DO IT!! If you return it to ASUS they will just tell you it is ok, nothing wrong with it (they accepted QC of it, remember?) or they will just send you back EXACT same monitor that you returned with message that they "fixed" it. Also you will have to wait A LOT of time in this case.

There was one guy here who returned to ASUS and just send him his monitor back saying it was fixed and they replaced some parts. When he turned it on- it was the same as when he returned it. After that he just made refund as it was sick.

Go with retailer- they will accept it 100% and they WILL HAVE to replace it for different unit. It is a lot safer route. And faster.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Its definitely not good, I haven't seen so many blb spots yet. I had only one tiny. Why you should accept it fot 800+ euros? Plus that uniformity... No way at least for me but decision is yours of course. Did you check for bad pixels?


Bad uniformity is simply a feature of the screen...even in the unit TFT got from Asus which you can be darn sure was hand picked out of hundreds was still 30% ununiform in it's worst places.

That being said, his white screen looked ok to me. I had to really strain to see the temp difference.


----------



## Zyvv

Amazon US
September Manufacture Date

No Dust/Dead Pixel
Minimal IPS Glow/Backlight Bleed

TFT Central Recommended settings(Brightness 26)


Brightness 100


White screen, the camera made it look bad





Video at TFT recommended 26 brightness, you can see when I stand up to see the monitor from above, the Glow/Bleed shows more

Well, unless you are using 100 brightness(No reason other than test), I say this is a keeper.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> Amazon US
> September Manufacture Date
> 
> No Dust/Dead Pixel
> Minimal IPS Glow/Backlight Bleed
> 
> TFT Central Recommended settings(Brightness 26)
> 
> 
> Brightness 100
> 
> 
> White screen, the camera made it look bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video at TFT recommended 26 brightness, you can see when I stand up to see the monitor from above, the Glow/Bleed shows more
> 
> Well, unless you are using 100 brightness(No reason other than test), I say this is a keeper.


It's...beautiful :'(


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Bad uniformity is simply a feature of the screen...even in the unit TFT got from Asus which you can be darn sure was hand picked out of hundreds was still 30% ununiform in it's worst places.
> 
> That being said, his white screen looked ok to me. I had to really strain to see the temp difference.


TFTcentral does not say anything about color temperature. That review is just saying how bright the backlight is across the screen, not how yellow or blue it is.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> Amazon US
> September Manufacture Date
> 
> No Dust/Dead Pixel
> Minimal IPS Glow/Backlight Bleed
> 
> TFT Central Recommended settings(Brightness 26)
> 
> 
> Brightness 100
> 
> 
> White screen, the camera made it look bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video at TFT recommended 26 brightness, you can see when I stand up to see the monitor from above, the Glow/Bleed shows more
> 
> Well, unless you are using 100 brightness(No reason other than test), I say this is a keeper.


WOW! It looks great man! Keeper in my opinion judging from video. Minmal silver glow. How is BLB?


----------



## Zyvv

BLB really is minimal if using TFT setting 26 brightness. 100 brightness does have some BLB both on right top and bottom corner, I see them silver/ tiny bit orange ish, but the camera picked it up showing more orange. But nobody gonna use 100 brightness anyway.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> BLB really is minimal if using TFT setting 26 brightness. 100 brightness does have some BLB both on right top and bottom corner, I see them silver/ tiny bit orange ish, but the camera picked it up showing more orange. But nobody gonna use 100 brightness anyway.


Then it is a keeper! Enjoy mate







. That is only second acceptable PG in this thread, so feel unique


----------



## Ryzone

Well just got done with newegg, they are giving me a shipping label too. Going to return it for a refund. It was amazing while it lasted, you will be missed


----------



## slidero

I am also pretty sure I am going to return mine.. Asked myself am I going to be ok with this corner bleed using the monitor for the next couple of years? answer is no.


----------



## HeisenberGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyvv*
> 
> BLB really is minimal if using TFT setting 26 brightness. 100 brightness does have some BLB both on right top and bottom corner, I see them silver/ tiny bit orange ish, but the camera picked it up showing more orange. But nobody gonna use 100 brightness anyway.


Yours is very very good, you got a good one. I suggest you keep it.


----------



## Tippy

Wondering how much damage has been done to the ROG brand so far...


----------



## marffeus

My monitor received from Newegg that was ordered on Nov 17, and shipped out of NJ with a September 2015 MFG date. No QC sticker so I assume it was a new one. BLB is fairly minimal IMO, no dead pixels or dust. Top right of the panel looks the worst by far. If not for that area it would be a 10/10 as far as BLB goes.

Whites seem to have the issue where the top-third looks kind of dirty but it doesn't honestly bother me much. I will be comparing this monitor to the XB271HU on Wednesday as well.

Pics:






Video:


----------



## Dirac

Hi all, I finally got the chance to test my two "new" PG279Q monitors and wanted to share a little bit of my experience. I purchased mine on amazon US on November 2nd, they were shipped on November 19th and delivered on November 21st. Tonight was the first chance I had to put them through a decent amount of testing. I had them setup over the weekend but I wanted to play overwatch since my time was limited for the weekend beta.

Anyways, when I initially opened them, I noticed the "QC Checked" sticker on the box. I followed this thread for awhile, but haven't been up to date for a few weeks. At the time of opening, I hadn't read anything about these stickers yet, so I laughed to myself thinking they must be opening and checking these now. Didn't think much about it being opened at that point in time, more on this shortly.

Ok so the testing, monitor 1 has a stuck pixel about 2" from the right bezel about 1/3 the way down the screen. It has minimal backlight bleed. It shows way worse with the picture I took, but personally the bleed is acceptable to me. However, the stuck pixel annoys me.

Monitor 2 has terrible backlight bleed. Even though my picture exaggerates it quite a bit, it is noticeable in every day use. Seems to not have any stuck or dead pixels as far as I can tell.

I was on the fence on keeping them, until I started paging through this thread. In fact, I am very angry right now. I noticed some mentions that the QC Passed stickers indicate it was a rebox of a European return. Honestly, it makes sense. Both monitors had fingerprint smudges on the screens and other flecks of dirt and debris. As soon as I finished reading more of these postings, I went downstairs to inspect the box again and noticed there were two strips of tape down the center. As I said earlier, I did notice that the box seemed opened, but I thought it was ASUS now opening these things prior to shipping them to make sure they are ok. Someone in the thread suggested checking the monitor manufacturing date to help determine if it was a return, sure enough they were September monitors. Very disappointed at this point and fairly convinced these monitors are not "new".

Here are some pictures for reference http://imgur.com/a/FYg3T

So I just have one question, regarding the QC stickers and rejects. Is there any concrete evidence that these were reboxed returns that ASUS is trying to pawn off onto an unsuspecting customer? Or is this an educated guess based on various experiences here? Would love to see any links supporting this theory.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirac*
> 
> So I just have one question, regarding the QC stickers and rejects. Is there any concrete evidence that these were reboxed returns that ASUS is trying to pawn off onto an unsuspecting customer? Or is this an educated guess based on various experiences here? Would love to see any links supporting this theory.


we're not sure if it's asus or the retailer doing the repacking and selling them as new, but the fact that it's a plain clear tape on top of the asus sticker makes it clear that it has been opened before and sold again.


----------



## Ryzone

Oh yeah I wanted to add mine didn't have a QC passed sticker too.


----------



## Zyvv

Also purchased from Amazon US, pre-ordered Nov 2nd, received today. I can't say for sure if QC means RMAed, but mine has no "QC" sticker on it, and the monitor is good ( check a few pages back)
See if yours have this shipping label on it

It says carton#: 11 of 48, shipped from ASUS Newark Ca to Amazon Lebanon TN.


----------



## Ryzone

Should we all take pictures of our serial numbers to see if they are just repackaging them and selling them as new?


----------



## RedRumy3

So here's a video of what mine looks like instead of the photo which I think the video shows more of what I actually see since the photo made me want to cry when I saw how it looked lol.

Now its pitch dark down here in the basement. Where both mine and sister's gaming pc's are at.

I used 26% brightness and colors from TFT site








I think I am going to keep mine.


----------



## Dirac

Yeah, I have that label on my boxes, except mine are carton 21 of 48 and 33 of 48. Also note more of the tape shenanigans on the sides of the two boxes. Below that there is a sticker in French, any idea why a monitor made in China by a Taiwanese company sold in the US has a sticker in French? There is no corresponding English sticker that I see. Seems suspicious to me... anyone in the US have this sticker?

pics here http://imgur.com/a/dJLrX


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirac*
> 
> Yeah, I have that label on my boxes, except mine are carton 21 of 48 and 33 of 48. Also note more of the tape shenanigans on the sides of the two boxes. Below that there is a sticker in French, any idea why a monitor made in China by a Taiwanese company sold in the US has a sticker in French? There is no corresponding English sticker that I see. Seems suspicious to me... anyone in the US have this sticker?
> 
> pics here http://imgur.com/a/dJLrX


weird, it should only be on the one's sold in canada.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> So here's a video of what mine looks like instead of the photo which I think the video shows more of what I actually see since the photo made me want to cry when I saw how it looked lol.
> 
> Now its pitch dark down here in the basement. Where both mine and sister's gaming pc's are at.
> 
> I used 26% brightness and colors from TFT site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to keep mine.


that's how mine looked, same BLB spots, and a black spot near center of the screen.


----------



## Zyvv

Mine has that French sticker too, if your are 21 and 33, does this mean Amazon only got 48? (At least for the first shipment.) But mine definitely only has one course of tape and no "QC". OMG, this is not only a lottery for panel now......


----------



## Zyvv

I'll keep it too, try to squeeze the bezel near the blb spots


----------



## Dirac

Guessing you are in the US too? lucky me to get not just one but two already opened monitors....


----------



## Costcosaurus

I actually got my monitor in today despite the estimated delivery date for Tuesday.

All settings I left default out of the box. I'm not sure if I was supposed to change anything when doing the tests.

Here are pics:



Brightness set at 26



Brightness set at 100



White screen test. I barely see anything wrong with it.

Web browsing looks fine. In real life when looking at the black screen, both levels of brightness are definitely not as bad as the pics make it seem.

I got a box that had a "QC Passed" sticker as mentioned here before.


----------



## Adajer

It is going to suck going back to 60hz. I am trying to enjoy this thing best I can before I send it back.

I think beyond BLB and orange corners. Color temperatures and uniformity is the biggest problem with this monitor. I have noticed some people have monitors with good looking BLB but they ALL have bad color uniformity.

I wish LG would come out with their own panel for this niche. Until we get a new panel, we are screwed.


----------



## Zerloth

Will Kubush accept that?


----------



## Zerloth

Wonder what Mike Nixon has to say...


----------



## Zerloth

wow...both mine came out perfectly...no bleeding, dead pixels. Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## Zyvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerloth*
> 
> wow...both mine came out perfectly...no bleeding, dead pixels. Tell me what you guys think?


omg, this is OLED level of black screen, congratulations


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerloth*
> 
> wow...both mine came out perfectly...no bleeding, dead pixels. Tell me what you guys think?


Dont trust the authenticity of the screenshot. I believe you are a troll.

Both monitors look to be not even powered on, nor do they look like PG279Qs. More proof needed


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerloth*
> 
> wow...both mine came out perfectly...no bleeding, dead pixels. Tell me what you guys think?


I will assume troll for now. I find your lack of proof....disturbing.....


----------



## Ryzone

So I got my 60hz monitor back on the desk and I loaded up cs:go. I cant aim for my life now, it feels like my crosshair is on a slinky. It's horrible!

Update: Well I just looked in NCP, it had v-sync on for cs:go. It's still bad but now it feels responsive lol


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So I got my 60hz monitor back on the desk and I loaded up cs:go. I cant aim for my life now, it feels like my crosshair is on a slinky. It's horrible!
> 
> Update: Well I just looked in NCP, it had v-sync on for cs:go. It's still bad but now it feels responsive lol


I know the feeling.... I am basicelly doing my other hobbies, like reading fantasy/SF books, reading comics, watching anime etc. until PG and XB are back in stock. One you taste 1440p 144Hz- there is not turning back....







I put gaming on hold for now till I get myself good panel. Good that I am patient person.....

I envy my wife- I showed her my PG 1440p- Witcher, BF etc. She said "Looks great", I asked "Would like one?", "Nah, I am fine with 1080p, waste of money".... And her RIG could run it.....

And know she is both wrong and right. But from us both it is she who is enjoying herself playing F4 and BF now and I can't play on my 1080p 60Hz anymore....


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I know the feeling.... I am basicelly doing my other hobbies, like reading fantasy/SF books, reading comics, watching anime etc. until PG and XB are back in stock. One you taste 1440p 144Hz- there is not turning back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put gaming on hold for now till I get myself good panel. Good that I am patient person.....
> 
> I envy my wife- I showed her my PG 1440p- Witcher, BF etc. She said "Looks great", I asked "Would like one?", "Nah, I am fine with 1080p, waste of money".... And her RIG could run it.....
> 
> And know she is both wrong and right. But from us both it is she who is enjoying herself playing F4 and BF now and I can't play on my 1080p 60Hz anymore....


haha this made me laugh. Yeah I'm thinking of going to frys electronics and getting the vg248qe as a place holder because this is just wow. I didn't even use the monitor for more than six hours and I'm hooked. I cant play 60hz anymore. Or a BenQ


----------



## Ryzone

I do know one thing though. I don't want to go back to TN. I also know I wont like an ultrawide, 27" feels huge and I cant imagine going much bigger. Also does ULMB cap out at 100Hz?


----------



## enkur

Well all I just couldnt be bothered to wait on ASUS to clean up their mess... so just ordered the Dell S2716DG from Newegg for $599.. save me $200 and hopefully the panel lottery nightmare lol


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I do know one thing though. I don't want to go back to TN. I also know I wont like an ultrawide, 27" feels huge and I cant imagine going much bigger. Also does ULMB cap out at 100Hz?


ULMB goes up to 120Hz. Also, I wouldn't necessarily rule out TN panels. I used to think the same way when I got my first IPS panel, until I actually tried out a high quality TN screen the BenQ XL2730Z. You can't compare cheapo TN panels to very high quality IPS panels, but if we're talking about high quality TN panels being compared against these somewhat crappy AHVA ones, then the TN panel performs very good.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Bad uniformity is simply a feature of the screen...even in the unit TFT got from Asus which you can be darn sure was hand picked out of hundreds was still 30% ununiform in it's worst places.
> That being said, his white screen looked ok to me. I had to really strain to see the temp difference.


You can't be serious. 30% difference is questionable but yellow tint (temperature shift) is definitely a flaw. It's not a feature for god sake. Don't wonder Asus can still sell these crap without hesitating if people are willing to buy them in such condition. People also accept bleed. Bleed is flaw as well, this is NOT a feature. If everybody return it for such things you can be sure the manufacturers would pay damn big attention to the quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> TFTcentral does not say anything about color temperature. That review is just saying how bright the backlight is across the screen, not how yellow or blue it is.


This.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Bad uniformity is simply a feature of the screen...even in the unit TFT got from Asus which you can be darn sure was hand picked out of hundreds was still 30% ununiform in it's worst places.
> 
> That being said, his white screen looked ok to me. I had to really strain to see the temp difference.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Isn't that freesync? I thought on Nvidia if you have Gsync enabled in the control panel then it will automatically apply Vsync at max refresh rate (with vsync turned off for all games) What I do is use rivatuner statistics server to limit the FPS to about 3 fps under the display max, then you will never get vsync lag.


No, this is for nVidia, check this post at nVidia http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> No, this is for nVidia, check this post at nVidia http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


Ah I see, I just use a framerate limiter and limit FPS to 142, then you do not get any tearing or input lag.


----------



## JarleH

Ok, that is a solution, but why so sceptical to use the inbuilt vsync option in nVidia controlpanel?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Ok, that is a solution, but why so sceptical to use the inbuilt vsync option in nVidia controlpanel?


Because when it gets to the max refresh rate it will apply Vsync which adds lag, if you cap it below the max refresh rate, it will look the same as Vsync but you will not get the lag. Just use rivatuner statistics server or if the game has an option then set it there.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ah I see, I just use a framerate limiter and limit FPS to 142, then you do not get any tearing or input lag.


Yes, this is the best way to do it. But with 165Hz panels you can set this limit higher to around 163FPS...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Ok, that is a solution, but why so sceptical to use the inbuilt vsync option in nVidia controlpanel?


Yes, as Nicholars said it adds some input lag, however at 144Hz or 165Hz this is very reduced so you maybe won't notice it at all.


----------



## theunknownkid

Hi Guys,
Looking for your feedback, but I am leaning towards keeping mine. I have no dead pixels or dust, though I do have BLB. I never notice the BLB in games unless I really look for it. Mainly tested on Fallout 4 & WOW.
I am coming from a 23" 1080p 60hz.
When i first received this monitor I was highly disappointed at the BLB. But then I said **** it! and pretty much ran the movie "Inside out" for 4 days straight. It really helped in reducing the IPS glow and even the BLB, maybe a temperature thing? Mine is September edition.
I have not provided any white background. Only thing to report is yes my monitor does become ever so slight yellowish at the top of the screen compared to the bottom. But it is never noticeable in day to day use.
Photos taken with s6 edge
The below picture is when I first unboxed it. 100 Brightness:


The 2nd picture is at 100 Brightness after 5 days with heavy use:


The 3rd picture is TFT settings (25 Brightness):


And lastly the 4th picture is a screen capture of a video(25 Brightness):


In summary, I do recommend trying to "break it in" before returning.


----------



## austzorro

Looking for an opinion on my second monitor...

Been using it since Friday.

Currently using TFT recommended settings (25 brightness, 97/93/100 colour temp).

*White Screen Video*




Picture of White Screen



*Black Screen Video*


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Looking for your feedback, but I am leaning towards keeping mine. I have no dead pixels or dust, though I do have BLB. I never notice the BLB in games unless I really look for it. Mainly tested on Fallout 4 & WOW.
> I am coming from a 23" 1080p 60hz.
> When i first received this monitor I was highly disappointed at the BLB. But then I said **** it! and pretty much ran the movie "Inside out" for 4 days straight. It really helped in reducing the IPS glow and even the BLB, maybe a temperature thing? Mine is September edition.
> I have not provided any white background. Only thing to report is yes my monitor does become ever so slight yellowish at the top of the screen compared to the bottom. But it is never noticeable in day to day use.
> Photos taken with s6 edge
> The below picture is when I first unboxed it. 100 Brightness:
> 
> 
> The 2nd picture is at 100 Brightness after 5 days with heavy use:
> 
> 
> The 3rd picture is TFT settings (25 Brightness):
> 
> 
> And lastly the 4th picture is a screen capture of a video(25 Brightness):
> 
> 
> In summary, I do recommend trying to "break it in" before returning.


I tried "break it in" and got simmilar results but you still have yellow glow in right bottom corner and a lot of BLB spots around edges. I would not accept it but that is me. If you are fine with your- that is OK







. For me personally too much BLB and too big yellowish glow in right corner.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Looking for an opinion on my second monitor...
> 
> Been using it since Friday.
> 
> Currently using TFT recommended settings (25 brightness, 97/93/100 colour temp).
> 
> *White Screen Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of White Screen
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Screen Video*


That looks super good, especially black background. No visible BLB and subtle silverish glow. It would be keeper for me.


----------



## sdmf74

Dell is $599 at Amazon


----------



## Darylrese

So i spoke to one of my suppliers today and they said they were able to order a PG279Q in for 27th November as they are recieving stock.

I did ask about batch date but they couldn't tell me. They did say of course that if it didnt live up to expectations, i could ask for a full refund under DSR within 14 days of purchase. Also the store is 10 min drive from my house so they said i could drop it off if i have to return it instead of arranging a pickup.

They also have it listed at the cheapest price i have seen it for @ £719. Dont know what to do...Try for a THIRD time with a THIRD supplier or forget about it.

Dell has dropped to £560 here in UK.


----------



## Adajer

BLB is perfect, but on white screen, your top and corners are turning brown.

This factor right here is why I can't calibrate mine 100% to where I want it. I cant get a true white because of the color shift.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Looking for an opinion on my second monitor...
> 
> Been using it since Friday.
> 
> Currently using TFT recommended settings (25 brightness, 97/93/100 colour temp).
> 
> *White Screen Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of White Screen
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Screen Video*


BLB is perfect, but on white screen, your top and corners are turning brown.

This factor right here is why I can't calibrate mine 100% to where I want it. I cant get a true white because of the color shift.


----------



## Obrigado

the right brightness is between 40 and 50.

@ 25 the image loose color and contrast.


----------



## kanttii

I got mine today, and let it sit for about 3 hours before even opening the package. Then I put it in place, and let it be there for another hour. Only then I put in the cables and connected it to my computer...

*BUT*. Why on Earth does it keep *flickering/blanking* to *black* and back, resetting cursor position etc every time? This happens like every second... Same as this guy has: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ_ypO57x6E

I could only find some info online that told to make a custom resolution with custom pixel clock etc settings or installing some driver hotfix.. but those tips were for the PG278Q, not this one! It does that on both Windows 8.1 and OS X 10.10.









Otherwise it seems really good. No dead or stuck pixels, there's only like one very faint BLB spot on the right edge, 3-4cm from the top, that's about 0.5cm tall and wide. And it's very faint. October 2015 model! Now I see why the retailer here waited a month before ordering them


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> the right brightness is between 40 and 50.
> 
> @ 25 the image loose color and contrast.


The 'right brightness' depends on the room that the monitor is situated in and the preferences/light sensitivity of the user. If you use a brightness of 25 it isn't correct to say that the image loses contrast, because the black point falls accordingly along with the white point (i.e. static contrast does not change). I know what you're saying though, you find the image more appealing with a higher brightness. And I'm sure many others would agree as 120 cd/m2 is really only suitable for a moderately dim room.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The 'right brightness' depends on the room that the monitor is situated in and the preferences/light sensitivity of the user. If you use a brightness of 25 it isn't correct to say that the image loses contrast, because the black point falls accordingly along with the white point (i.e. static contrast does not change). I know what you're saying though, you find the image more appealing with a higher brightness. And I'm sure many others would agree as 120 cd/m2 is really only suitable for a moderately dim room.


yes but... the sweet spot is not 25 for sure.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> yes but... the sweet spot is not 25 for sure.


I'm using brightness 42. But does anyone have any idea about that flickering/flashing/blanking whatever issue I posted about? Same as this: https://youtu.be/aZ_ypO57x6E -- on both Windows 8.1 and OS X.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I'm using brightness 42. But anyone have any idea about that flickering/flashing/blanking whatever issue I posted about? Same as this: https://youtu.be/aZ_ypO57x6E -- on both Windows 8.1 and OS X.


cable?

driver?

check it


----------



## Benny89

I Just called my retailer and they said they they should have stock at the beginning of December. But absolutely no news about XB. Seems like Acer is really really taking it slowly this time. Can't blame them.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I Just called my retailer and they said they they should have stock at the beginning of December. But absolutely no news about XB. Seems like Acer is really really taking it slowly this time. Can't blame them.


are you gonna try again with the pg279q?


----------



## jak3z

My retailer got stock again as well, but mine didn't arrive to them yet so if they sell all the units before mine arrives, they will refund me instead of replace it. Don't know yet what I really want...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> are you gonna try again with the pg279q?


My money are still in their pocekts as I didn't take refund for last one but I just wait for replacement. Reason is there is no other monitor like that out there so I will just wait and keep trying till Acer XB won't do full release in EU. So I will try my luck- I don't loose anything as we don't have restocking fees in stores when you RMA- it is against law, so I can RMA->return->replace as much as I want. I don't loose a penny.


----------



## Cheesel

Well my PG279q is sitting on my desk still but I am waiting on my Dell S2716DG to come in for comparison before I process my return. It should be here tomorrow so I will post some comparison pics.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My money are still in their pocekts as I didn't take refund for last one but I just wait for replacement. Reason is there is no other monitor like that out there so I will just wait and keep trying till Acer XB won't do full release in EU. So I will try my luck- I don't loose anything as we don't have restocking fees in stores when you RMA- it is against law, so I can RMA->return->replace as much as I want. I don't loose a penny.


i'm tempted to pick one up from newegg, but all 36 reviews from their website says that they have severe BLB and yellow tint. i really want this monitor but all these issues are holding me back


----------



## Jacklim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Well my PG279q is sitting on my desk still but I am waiting on my Dell S2716DG to come in for comparison before I process my return. It should be here tomorrow so I will post some comparison pics.


Please do!
600$ for the dell on Amazon now


----------



## slidero

Has anyone else had any experience with "breaking in" the monitor to improve the bleed issue, how exactly does that work? I'm surprised no one else here has posted about it much.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> cable?
> 
> driver?
> 
> check it


Ha thanks, it was the brand new longer DP cable I'd bought... 25 euros and it didn't work. I'm glad they'll refund it! The cable that comes with the monitor works perfectly, and it's JUST long enough!

Soooo.... Good news, at least from the first few hours of testing. I haven't run any games yet, but everything on desktop seems to be running great.
- It's so fast, I'd forgotten how fast 144hz panels are! Wow effect there.
- Then the colors are just awesome, another wow effect. Waiting to get a colorimeter to calibrate this beast, but I did an "eye-friendly" calibration with help from TFT Central settings:
- Brightness 42-64 depending on daylight
- contrast 50
- racing mode
- color temp: RED 97, GREEN 93, BLUE 100
This way the yellow tint isn't so striking..yeah got it too, but now not as visible as it seems to be in some photos, I don't see it if I don't specifically look for it and first compare the bottom right corner to top left.
- No dead or stuck pixels that I can see
- 165Hz works, 166hz or more no dice from fast trying







seems to be maxed out pretty tight...
- Does this monitor support stereoscopic 3D?! Windows thinks it does and NVIDIA control panel doesn't block it!
- BLB feels very minimal at least now
- It has similar IPS glow as my Surface Pro 3 so it's all right

*Test pics below.*


Spoiler: Taken with a Lumia 1020



The box had a hard trip up here...







Checking the coating, feels nice. My old BenQ had a more matte one I think, and this PG279Q is more clear.








There is some tint, but the above color temp settings reduced it nicely!


Not too much bleed. I'll keep the stickers on just in case for a few days to see how this progresses.




Left: Oldest LG Flatron 19" (stand broke some time ago lol), TN I guess
Center: 8yo old BenQ G2320HDB, TN
Right: Asus PG279Q
The poster on the wall is Scott Teplin's BIG CANAL if anyone is interested. I'm keeping the old monitors for work.



I let it be in room temperature after receiving it for 3 hours. Then I opened the package, set it up without hooking cables and waited another hour, then I fired it on.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Has anyone else had any experience with "breaking in" the monitor to improve the bleed issue, how exactly does that work? I'm surprised no one else here has posted about it much.


there's no such thing as breaking in bleed. It could only go worse cause it's bad manufacturing issue.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> there's no such thing as breaking in bleed. It could only go worse cause it's bad manufacturing issue.


To me it looks like the bottom right corner bleed almost completely disappeared after a while, maybe that's because that corner gets warmer than the rest of the panel. If you have only bleed in that corner I'd try keeping it for a few days, but anywhere else it's not gonna go away.


----------



## toadwaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Ha thanks, it was the brand new longer DP cable I'd bought... 25 euros and it didn't work. I'm glad they'll refund it! The cable that comes with the monitor works perfectly, and it's JUST long enough!
> 
> Soooo.... Good news, at least from the first few hours of testing. I haven't run any games yet, but everything on desktop seems to be running great.
> - It's so fast, I'd forgotten how fast 144hz panels are! Wow effect there.
> - Then the colors are just awesome, another wow effect. Waiting to get a colorimeter to calibrate this beast, but I did an "eye-friendly" calibration with help from TFT Central settings:
> - Brightness 42-64 depending on daylight
> - contrast 50
> - racing mode
> - color temp: RED 97, GREEN 93, BLUE 100
> This way the yellow tint isn't so striking..yeah got it too, but now not as visible as it seems to be in some photos, I don't see it if I don't specifically look for it and first compare the bottom right corner to top left.
> - No dead or stuck pixels that I can see
> - 165Hz works, 166hz or more no dice from fast trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be maxed out pretty tight...
> - Does this monitor support stereoscopic 3D?! Windows thinks it does and NVIDIA control panel doesn't block it!
> - BLB feels very minimal at least now
> - It has similar IPS glow as my Surface Pro 3 so it's all right
> 
> *Test pics below.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taken with a Lumia 1020
> 
> 
> 
> The box had a hard trip up here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking the coating, feels nice. My old BenQ had a more matte one I think, and this PG279Q is more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some tint, but the above color temp settings reduced it nicely!
> 
> 
> Not too much bleed. I'll keep the stickers on just in case for a few days to see how this progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Oldest LG Flatron 19" (stand broke some time ago lol), TN I guess
> Center: 8yo old BenQ G2320HDB, TN
> Right: Asus PG279Q
> The poster on the wall is Scott Teplin's BIG CANAL if anyone is interested. I'm keeping the old monitors for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I let it be in room temperature after receiving it for 3 hours. Then I opened the package, set it up without hooking cables and waited another hour, then I fired it on.


Wooooww..... You lucky lucky person. That uniformity is amazingly clean. it has a sticker that mine didn't have either(lower left).

Congrats.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Ha thanks, it was the brand new longer DP cable I'd bought... 25 euros and it didn't work. I'm glad they'll refund it! The cable that comes with the monitor works perfectly, and it's JUST long enough!
> 
> Soooo.... Good news, at least from the first few hours of testing. I haven't run any games yet, but everything on desktop seems to be running great.
> - It's so fast, I'd forgotten how fast 144hz panels are! Wow effect there.
> - Then the colors are just awesome, another wow effect. Waiting to get a colorimeter to calibrate this beast, but I did an "eye-friendly" calibration with help from TFT Central settings:
> - Brightness 42-64 depending on daylight
> - contrast 50
> - racing mode
> - color temp: RED 97, GREEN 93, BLUE 100
> This way the yellow tint isn't so striking..yeah got it too, but now not as visible as it seems to be in some photos, I don't see it if I don't specifically look for it and first compare the bottom right corner to top left.
> - No dead or stuck pixels that I can see
> - 165Hz works, 166hz or more no dice from fast trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be maxed out pretty tight...
> - Does this monitor support stereoscopic 3D?! Windows thinks it does and NVIDIA control panel doesn't block it!
> - BLB feels very minimal at least now
> - It has similar IPS glow as my Surface Pro 3 so it's all right
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> The box had a hard trip up here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking the coating, feels nice. My old BenQ had a more matte one I think, and this PG279Q is more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some tint, but the above color temp settings reduced it nicely!
> 
> 
> Not too much bleed. I'll keep the stickers on just in case for a few days to see how this progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Oldest LG Flatron 19" (stand broke some time ago lol), TN I guess
> Center: 8yo old BenQ G2320HDB, TN
> Right: Asus PG279Q
> The poster on the wall is Scott Teplin's BIG CANAL if anyone is interested. I'm keeping the old monitors for work.


you can remove stickers and place them on the screen protector. There's some bleed spots on ur asus but it's not orange glow so its all good.


----------



## slidero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> there's no such thing as breaking in bleed. It could only go worse cause it's bad manufacturing issue.


Yeah I am skeptical, although gonna consdering trying out what he did for a few days, see if theres any improvement.


----------



## mikesgt

Hello everyone, happy holidays to you all! I am a newbie to the forums, so please let me know if I am doing anything incorrectly









I wanted to share my experience with the PG279Q....

Purchased it from newegg, received it last Saturday. First thing I noticed was the 'QC passed' sticker on the outside of the box, which was a bit troubling I have to admit.. I bought the monitor primarily for gaming.

Hooked up the monitor, and it looked fine at first. Then I open up a web browser, and see the dreaded dark tint on the upper 1/3 of the screen. I could literally move an IE window from the bottom of the screen toward the top and see the color transition from a sharp white to an off white. I have to admit, it wasn't terrible per se, but enough to annoy me. I also noticed a small cluster, about the size of a pen tip, of bad pixels in the lower left corner area. Again, not terribly noticeable.. but you all know how it works. Once you see them, you can't stop noticing.

And the backlight bleed... wow, pretty bad. Mine did not seem as bad as some of the other pics that I have seen posted on this forum, but was bad nonetheless. Now, I did fire up some games on the monitor (blops 3, Star Wars battlefront) and the picture quality is nothing short of amazing. Gsync is the real deal, it works fantastic. No more screen tearing and movement was very smooth.

I loved the monitor so much that I really considered keeping it, but my OCD kicked in a bit as well as the thought that I paid $800 for this monitor... and shouldn't have to deal with these issues. It is a principle issue more than anything.

Could I have lived with those problems, sure. But I decided to RMA it back to Newegg anyway because at this price point, I expected much, much better.

Here is my concern now moving forward. Newegg has ZERO stock right now, and probably will continue to have none for quite a while I would imagine. I called them this morning to understand what the policy is for an RMA and zero stock, and they said they will automatically refund my money if there is no stock once they process my RMA. I was hoping that I could get on some sort of list and they would ship me a new once they came in, but nope! Kind of irritating.

I really want this monitor, but I am wondering if it is even worth pursuing right now when pretty much every monitor in the wild (based on what I seen and read) has significant problems. As much as I hate to admit it, I am wondering if waiting for rev 2 would be a better move at this point since the chances of getting one with minimal problems (and doesn't have a QC passed sticker on it) are probably slim.

The QC passed sticker also really gets to me, and I expressed that to Newegg. They indicated they are looking into it. If Asus is TRULY taking back returns, performing some sort of checkout process, and then shipping them back to Newegg as new... that is complete and utter garbage and straight up wrong. I am a huge ASUS fan, and have been for a long, long time. But this one really urks me... that is really poor and shady business practice.

Now looking at the new ACER predator monitor coming out, but am skeptical about it's QC as well. Curious what everyone else's experience has been with the RMA process... Is newegg just refunding your money? Are you going directly through ASUS? Anyone going to hold off on trying to get additional monitors until they get this under control?

Thanks for letting me rant


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant


Np. We all got through this, QC is joke with ASUS....

I am after three PGs and now my retailer also is out of stock so I am waiting for 4th replacement. I called them today and they say they think they will get them at the beginning of December. So I guess rest of retailers in World will also receive their batches around that time.

I would definitely also order Acer XB (but they are not released in Europe yet), even if I would have already PG. Compare them and take better one.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## papashimbers

Hey I'm using this 3 meter cable and it works perfectly with this monitor and its DisplayPort certified. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CD1FB4E/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1448388063&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=B142C-010B-2&dpPl=1&dpID=413HQiiBOhL&ref=plSrch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Ha thanks, it was the brand new longer DP cable I'd bought... 25 euros and it didn't work. I'm glad they'll refund it! The cable that comes with the monitor works perfectly, and it's JUST long enough!
> 
> Soooo.... Good news, at least from the first few hours of testing. I haven't run any games yet, but everything on desktop seems to be running great.
> - It's so fast, I'd forgotten how fast 144hz panels are! Wow effect there.
> - Then the colors are just awesome, another wow effect. Waiting to get a colorimeter to calibrate this beast, but I did an "eye-friendly" calibration with help from TFT Central settings:
> - Brightness 42-64 depending on daylight
> - contrast 50
> - racing mode
> - color temp: RED 97, GREEN 93, BLUE 100
> This way the yellow tint isn't so striking..yeah got it too, but now not as visible as it seems to be in some photos, I don't see it if I don't specifically look for it and first compare the bottom right corner to top left.
> - No dead or stuck pixels that I can see
> - 165Hz works, 166hz or more no dice from fast trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be maxed out pretty tight...
> - Does this monitor support stereoscopic 3D?! Windows thinks it does and NVIDIA control panel doesn't block it!
> - BLB feels very minimal at least now
> - It has similar IPS glow as my Surface Pro 3 so it's all right
> 
> *Test pics below.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taken with a Lumia 1020
> 
> 
> 
> The box had a hard trip up here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking the coating, feels nice. My old BenQ had a more matte one I think, and this PG279Q is more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some tint, but the above color temp settings reduced it nicely!
> 
> 
> Not too much bleed. I'll keep the stickers on just in case for a few days to see how this progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Oldest LG Flatron 19" (stand broke some time ago lol), TN I guess
> Center: 8yo old BenQ G2320HDB, TN
> Right: Asus PG279Q
> The poster on the wall is Scott Teplin's BIG CANAL if anyone is interested. I'm keeping the old monitors for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I let it be in room temperature after receiving it for 3 hours. Then I opened the package, set it up without hooking cables and waited another hour, then I fired it on.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Np. We all got through this, QC is joke with ASUS....
> 
> I am after three PGs and now my retailer also is out of stock so I am waiting for 4th replacement. I called them today and they say they think they will get them at the beginning of December. So I guess rest of retailers in World will also receive their batches around that time.
> 
> I would definitely also order Acer XB (but they are not released in Europe yet), even if I would have already PG. Compare them and take better one.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


On your 4th one? Wow... All for BLB or other issues? So you would go with the newly revised ACER XB271HU (the original XB was a total eye sore) over the PG279q if it was available?. If the quality control is better, I just might strongly consider it even though I still like the look of the PG279Q much better.

And have you been receiving boxes with the QC sticker on them?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> On your 4th one? Wow... All for BLB or other issues? So you would go with the newly revised ACER XB271HU (the original XB was a total eye sore) over the PG279q if it was available?. If the quality control is better, I just might strongly consider it even though I still like the look of the PG279Q much better.
> 
> And have you been receiving boxes with the QC sticker on them?


Answering your questions:
1. Yes, all because either BLB or orange/yellow glow. Both things I can't stand
2. You see. Here lies a thing. Only Asus released monitor with September 2015 panels, which in most cases turned out to be trash, like 1 per 20 are decent. Now couple of October 2015 panels turned out to be MUCH better in general than September (they also had some small flaws). Now Acer has started release and their panels so far are all October 2015. Small batches, so maybe because they are more picky? Too early to say.

So what I would do is to order BOTH of them- Acer XB and PG from new batch (as in December they should all be October/November panels) and just keep the one I like the most. Compare them side by side for couple of days. There is so far no confirmation that Acer QC is better, however definitely so far people are getting good/decent monitors on first try with Acer, but that might be to October panels which as I said seems to be much better than September ones. There is to few XBs to say anything yet.
3. I had not even once QC sticker on my PGs. Thank God.


----------



## mikesgt

Good suggestions. The BLB was definitely there on mine, but didn't bother me as much due to me really only using it for gaming and web browsing. The screen uniformity and bad pixel issues however... whole different story.

I posted a negative review on newegg, and now ASUS is wanting to talk to me about it. I still have the monitor, was planning on shipping it back to Newegg today. If they were to offer me shipping it to them for a replacement, would you do it? That is one reason why I posted on the forum to begin with, to see if others have attempted this and what their end result was.

Would ne nice if I can request a newer built monitor (October), but I doubt that will be an option.


----------



## Costcosaurus

I would appreciate it if you guys gave feedback on mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> I actually got my monitor in today despite the estimated delivery date for Tuesday.
> 
> All settings I left default out of the box. I'm not sure if I was supposed to change anything when doing the tests.
> 
> Here are pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness set at 26
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness set at 100
> 
> 
> 
> White screen test. I barely see anything wrong with it.
> 
> Web browsing looks fine. In real life when looking at the black screen, both levels of brightness are definitely not as bad as the pics make it seem.
> 
> I got a box that had a "QC Passed" sticker as mentioned here before.


----------



## Ryzone

Well I just dropped off my PG at UPS. Lets hope it gets their safely. Now we wait for round two.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> I would appreciate it if you guys gave feedback on mine.


Personally, the BLB looks kind of rough to me.... really it comes down to preference. Can you live with the BLB based on your usage of the monitor?

I have to think there are so many complaints coming in that they will make some change in the manufacturing process of these to address the BLB and screen uniformity (which is probably the same root problem). I would send it back and get one from the 'new' batch.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> I would appreciate it if you guys gave feedback on mine.


Looks very solid to me. Silverish/blueish glow only. How is BLB in the dark in dark games or on black background? What is manufacture date?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> If they were to offer me shipping it to them for a replacement, would you do it? That is one reason why I posted on the forum to begin with, to see if others have attempted this and what their end result was.
> 
> Would ne nice if I can request a newer built monitor (October), but I doubt that will be an option.


Being in your place I would get refund and wait for new batches to roll out in December which will consist of October/November panels and try your luck again. Even if you will get unlucky you replacement will be choosen from October/November panels. Right now getting replacement may just get you another September panel. That is my opinion.

And definitely try you luck with XB in mean time if you find them in stock.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Personally, the BLB looks kind of rough to me.... really it comes down to preference. Can you live with the BLB based on your usage of the monitor?
> 
> I have to think there are so many complaints coming in that they will make some change in the manufacturing process of these to address the BLB and screen uniformity (which is probably the same root problem). I would send it back and get one from the 'new' batch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Looks very solid to me. Silverish/blueish glow only. How is BLB in the dark in dark games or on black background? What is manufacture date?


Normal usage and gaming, I cannot notice any BLB at all unless I'm looking at a black screen. The camera makes it look pretty bad.

I could try to record a video since I think that more accurately represents what I'm looking at. The manufacture date is most likely Sept., but I'll have to check on that when I get home.


----------



## RedRumy3

Well I thought I would just stick with it even though it has orange corners but I will be sending mine back for refund and I will probably wait for Asus to either fix these or wait for BenQ to come out with something similar.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toadwaker*
> 
> Wooooww..... You lucky lucky person. That uniformity is amazingly clean. it has a sticker that mine didn't have either(lower left).
> 
> Congrats.


Thank you!







I hope it stays that way! Give a try to the color settings, let blue remain at 100 and drop red a bit and green a bit more, that might make it less apparent.. Of course that will make the blue shades more visible, but for me at least it now looks like natural white. When I now look at my old monitor it looks like an old sepia photo LOL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> you can remove stickers and place them on the screen protector. There's some bleed spots on ur asus but it's not orange glow so its all good.


Yeah! The thing is, I'm not sure if I can get them back on as they were haha







Yeah, but they're not too bad and not very noticeable! With 42-50 brightness in a completely dark room (ouch my eyes..ouch) and in a very dark scene in game or with http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 fullscreen you can see them.. But then there's glow too except from about 2 meters back and dead center. It's all right, luckily. I was scared it'd be as bad as the Acer... that's partly why I let it sit for those 4 hours.. dunno if that helped, letting it warm up naturally? I wonder if air moisture condensating inside could cause the orange glow or other problems?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papashimbers*
> 
> Hey I'm using this 3 meter cable and it works perfectly with this monitor and its DisplayPort certified. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CD1FB4E/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1448388063&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=B142C-010B-2&dpPl=1&dpID=413HQiiBOhL&ref=plSrch


Hey wow thank you! Gotta try that out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> I would appreciate it if you guys gave feedback on mine.


Was brightness the default 80? I guess it was? Looks pretty bad, but cameras tend to exaggerate so did it look the same to your eyes?







That's similar to the Acer XB270HU I tried in the summer, but not near as bad! Also it seems (at least looking at the pics) there are no dead pixels or that orange glow nor too bad yellow tint!

What if you tried with brightness 38-45 in the same ambient light, with same camera settings too? Anything higher than 45 hurts my eyes, even 42 does









Good luck everyone who'll keep trying! It seems like the October monitors are better indeed, and those from this month should be even better as they're probably the same that go to Acer XB271HU's!


----------



## Evillor

Well either newegg got more in stock, or are reselling returns as they now have them for purchase. I just ordered one. Also started a free trial of Permier to save on return headaches. Ill let you guys know how i get on when it gets here.


----------



## SpikeKun

I was really interested in buying this but after all the negative feedback (and the fact that I won't have the luxury of returning it if I get a faulty unit as I was importing it from the US via a friend) I've decided to skip this. The question now is which is the most risk-free 1440p 144hz model right now? The older Asus TN one? The Acer IPS one? The Dell TN?


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it stays that way! Give a try to the color settings, let blue remain at 100 and drop red a bit and green a bit more, that might make it less apparent.. Of course that will make the blue shades more visible, but for me at least it now looks like natural white. When I now look at my old monitor it looks like an old sepia photo LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! The thing is, I'm not sure if I can get them back on as they were haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they're not too bad and not very noticeable! With 42-50 brightness in a completely dark room (ouch my eyes..ouch) and in a very dark scene in game or with http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1 fullscreen you can see them.. But then there's glow too except from about 2 meters back and dead center. It's all right, luckily. I was scared it'd be as bad as the Acer... that's partly why I let it sit for those 4 hours.. dunno if that helped, letting it warm up naturally? I wonder if air moisture condensating inside could cause the orange glow or other problems?
> Hey wow thank you! Gotta try that out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was brightness the default 80? I guess it was? Looks pretty bad, but cameras tend to exaggerate so did it look the same to your eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's similar to the Acer XB270HU I tried in the summer, but not near as bad! Also it seems (at least looking at the pics) there are no dead pixels or that orange glow nor too bad yellow tint!
> 
> What if you tried with brightness 38-45 in the same ambient light, with same camera settings too? Anything higher than 45 hurts my eyes, even 42 does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone who'll keep trying! It seems like the October monitors are better indeed, and those from this month should be even better as they're probably the same that go to Acer XB271HU's!


In case you want to return it stickers and cable packaging shouldn't matter.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Well either newegg got more in stock, or are reselling returns as they now have them for purchase. I just ordered one. Also started a free trial of Permier to save on return headaches. Ill let you guys know how i get on when it gets here.


Good call, just ordered another one. Will request a refund on my current RMA.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> I was really interested in buying this but after all the negative feedback (and the fact that I won't have the luxury of returning it if I get a faulty unit as I was importing it from the US via a friend) I've decided to skip this. The question now is which is the most risk-free 1440p 144hz model right now? The older Asus TN one? The Acer IPS one? The Dell TN?


None of them.

I went through multiple Acer XB270HU's before i gave up with constant problems. The Asus TN PG278Q has the vertical line pixel inversion practically across the whole line. The Dell TN has similar problems that the Asus TN has with vertical lines and checkerboarding.

If you have NO option to return, i wouldnt buy any of the 1440p 144hz monitors on the market at this time. Hell, even if you do have the option of returning, it seems that buying one is a monumental waste of time returning and RMAing to get a good one. I had to take a few months break from it. Now im trying again with this monitor. Fully expecting to have to send it back 2-3 times before i get an acceptable one (or i give up)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Good call, just ordered another one. Will request a refund on my current RMA.


Your welcome, unless you get a better one than me, then your not







. (JK)


----------



## Sdotlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> I was really interested in buying this but after all the negative feedback (and the fact that I won't have the luxury of returning it if I get a faulty unit as I was importing it from the US via a friend) I've decided to skip this. The question now is which is the most risk-free 1440p 144hz model right now? The older Asus TN one? The Acer IPS one? The Dell TN?


No returns? Absolutely none of them.

You'd be gambling with the odds waaaaaay against you.


----------



## sdmf74

Benq is in bed with AUO as well, theyre merged.

Im confused, you guys are getting pissed cause your monitors have a qulity control passed sticker on them? Would you rather the monitor come off the line and not get checked?
Not like it matters it seems the moron with that job puts em all through anyway just sayin


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Benq is in bed with AUO as well, theyre merged.
> 
> Im confused, you guys are getting pissed cause your monitors have a qulity control passed sticker on them? Would you rather the monitor come off the line and not get checked?
> Not like it matters it seems the moron with that job puts em all through anyway just sayin


No, the QC stickers mean its been opened and looked at by Newegg. The Original, straight from the factory ones dont have it. So in effect, if you have the QC sticker, its highly likely its one that has been returned previously, and someone has looked in the box for all cords, and resealed it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> None of them.
> 
> I went through multiple Acer XB270HU's before i gave up with constant problems. The Asus TN PG278Q has the vertical line pixel inversion practically across the whole line. The Dell TN has similar problems that the Asus TN has with vertical lines and checkerboarding.
> 
> If you have NO option to return, i wouldnt buy any of the 1440p 144hz monitors on the market at this time. Hell, even if you do have the option of returning, it seems that buying one is a monumental waste of time returning and RMAing to get a good one. I had to take a few months break from it. Now im trying again with this monitor. Fully expecting to have to send it back 2-3 times before i get an acceptable one (or i give up)
> Your welcome, unless you get a better one than me, then your not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (JK)


Hah, I hope both of ours are all good. I also hope there isn't a QC sticker on my box.....


----------



## mo0sic

Too scared to buy another, waiting for my XB271.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> No, the QC stickers mean its been opened and looked at by Newegg. The Original, straight from the factory ones dont have it. So in effect, if you have the QC sticker, its highly likely its one that has been returned previously, and someone has looked in the box for all cords, and resealed it.


Not necessarily... my theory is that Newegg has nothing to do with it. Newegg is just a retailer of the monitor, if they get a bad one returned to them my guess is they send it right back to ASUS. My thought is ASUS is performing the QC check, deeming that the monitor meets 'their standards', and sends it right back to Newegg for it to be resold at full price.

Could be wrong of course, but to me that makes more sense.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> Too scared to buy another, waiting for my XB271.


Did you already order one? Or are you waiting for their release?


----------



## Stigmatta

Think ill probably wait till everyone starts reporting October and November shipments. Hopefully Asus wont simply just slap those months' stickers on em hehe


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Did you already order one? Or are you waiting for their release?


There was some stock today on Amazon. I grabbed one and it gets here Friday. This will be my 3rd monitor overall (2 PG279Q before this).

Im scared.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You can't be serious. 30% difference is questionable but yellow tint (temperature shift) is definitely a flaw. It's not a feature for god sake. Don't wonder Asus can still sell these crap without hesitating if people are willing to buy them in such condition. People also accept bleed. Bleed is flaw as well, this is NOT a feature. If everybody return it for such things you can be sure the manufacturers would pay damn big attention to the quality.
> This.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*


Stop looking for reasons to be angry in this thread. "Feature" doesn't mean "it's a good thing!!", it means "it's simply something this panel does". Almost every panel seen has a white balance that's brighter in the bottom 3/4 of the screen and darker at the top.

Unbunch your panties, gentleman.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Stop looking for reasons to be angry in this thread. "Feature" doesn't mean "it's a good thing!!", it means "it's simply something this panel does". Almost every panel seen has a white balance that's brighter in the bottom 3/4 of the screen and darker at the top.
> 
> Unbunch your panties, gentleman.


It's not the problem of uneven uniformity cause every LCD will have it (minus the ones that have hardware option to correct it). It's the problem how huge is the uniformity that you can see difference all the time. It shouldn't be that easily seen if it's kept in 10% range.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> It's not the problem of uneven uniformity cause every LCD will have it (minus the ones that have hardware option to correct it). It's the problem how huge is the uniformity that you can see difference all the time. It shouldn't be that easily seen if it's kept in 10% range.


As I've said, I'm not defending the panel...the panel's reception so far has been awful...but attacking people because they spoke the truth and you don't wanna hear it isn't going to make anything magically go away, or you any more right.


----------



## SpikeKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> None of them.
> 
> I went through multiple Acer XB270HU's before i gave up with constant problems. The Asus TN PG278Q has the vertical line pixel inversion practically across the whole line. The Dell TN has similar problems that the Asus TN has with vertical lines and checkerboarding.
> 
> If you have NO option to return, i wouldnt buy any of the 1440p 144hz monitors on the market at this time. Hell, even if you do have the option of returning, it seems that buying one is a monumental waste of time returning and RMAing to get a good one. I had to take a few months break from it. Now im trying again with this monitor. Fully expecting to have to send it back 2-3 times before i get an acceptable one (or i give up)
> Your welcome, unless you get a better one than me, then your not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (JK)


Oh dear. Guess I should just decide whether I want a 24" 144hz monitor or a 27" 1440p now. Any suggestions for both options?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Stop looking for reasons to be angry in this thread. "Feature" doesn't mean "it's a good thing!!", it means "it's simply something this panel does". Almost every panel seen has a white balance that's brighter in the bottom 3/4 of the screen and darker at the top.
> 
> Unbunch your panties, gentleman.


While some amount of darker white can be tolerated, the yellowish tint or brown tint simply cannit. My October 2015 unit had no yellow tint or top. If you look inside XB271HU- you can see that XB have much better uniformity. BUT bear in mind- all XBs are October panels, so new PG batches with October panels might also get rid off yellow tint.

I again- I would not call it feature, but simple fault. Just another fault to add to the colection. It is a quite long list now


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Well my PG279q is sitting on my desk still but I am waiting on my Dell S2716DG to come in for comparison before I process my return. It should be here tomorrow so I will post some comparison pics.


I'm really interested to see that comparison, so thanks in advance. Also if you can play some fps game like CoD/Battlefield or similar on both of these monitors and check if you can actually feel any difference in terms of response time.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> Oh dear. Guess I should just decide whether I want a 24" 144hz monitor or a 27" 1440p now. Any suggestions for both options?


TBH i wouldnt order ANY screen without the possibility of a return


----------



## SpikeKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> TBH i wouldnt order ANY screen without the possibility of a return


If it's a COMPLETE bust I'm sure I can work something out to return it, although it'd be a major pain. So while I want to avoid ordering something that has a high possibility of being a lemon I definitely DO need a new monitor. I don't wanna run this super old dell LCD with my shiny new rig. So right now just need to decide what I'll enjoy more, bright shiny colors on a 1440p IPS or fluidity on a 144hz.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> If it's a COMPLETE bust I'm sure I can work something out to return it, although it'd be a major pain. So while I want to avoid ordering something that has a high possibility of being a lemon I definitely DO need a new monitor. I don't wanna run this super old dell LCD with my shiny new rig. So right now just need to decide what I'll enjoy more, bright shiny colors on a 1440p IPS or fluidity on a 144hz.


Well, as i understand it, your ordering from the USA. Cant you order something from your region?, Even if its more expensive, the warranty/shipping problems you will have going out of region are a real headache. Add in if customs sees it and charges import duty, your probably going to pay more ordering out of region.

With the overall reports of these 144hz screens, especially over continued use, not being great, id strongly reconsider. If your panel arrives great then dies 6 months in, your screwed.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> If it's a COMPLETE bust I'm sure I can work something out to return it, although it'd be a major pain. So while I want to avoid ordering something that has a high possibility of being a lemon I definitely DO need a new monitor. I don't wanna run this super old dell LCD with my shiny new rig. So right now just need to decide what I'll enjoy more, bright shiny colors on a 1440p IPS or fluidity on a 144hz.


You can always sign up for Newegg Premier for free by downloading their mobile app. http://www.newegg.com/mobile?name=Mobile-Apps

Even though I already had premier with them, an extra 3 months for nothing was useful, especially when it comes to questionable monitors. That's how I was able to return multiple 4k monitors last year as I was unsatisfied with the 60 Hz refresh rate. It pretty much payed for itself after returning the Samsung 28" 4k. The restocking fee / shipping label would have been insane otherwise.

Plus if you tell them this monitor has very poor quality control and it's unacceptable for an $800 product they probably would waive any fee's anyways as it's a defective product. Not to mention the questionable handling of the dreaded "QC sticker" and 2 layers of tape giving the image that it was a returned monitor boxed as new.

Also regarding your preference for nice color or high refresh rates I sadly can't help you there. I've been spoiled by higher refresh rates that 60 Hz monitors, no matter how amazing, are not for me. It's fine for my HTPC, but not my gaming rig. It all depends though, as some people who have tried higher refresh rates are mesmerized by it and can't go back to 60 Hz. Where as some people can go back to 60 Hz without any issues.


----------



## Pereb

I bought my PG279Q literally the day they were made available for purchase in Germany, and it came with the QC passed sticker and double tape (and another user, I forget who, had the same). I don't think it means it's a return.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I bought my PG279Q literally the day they were made available for purchase in Germany, and it came with the QC passed sticker and double tape (and another user, I forget who, had the same). I don't think it means it's a return.


It could solely be an America situation regarding the QC sticker. So far though it seems like more people with this sticker have lemons than quality monitors. Then again I haven't surfed this thread since the beginning to read what a majority of users have said since this threads inception.

I'll find out how mine turns out tomorrow when/if it arrives from FedEx (It's in Nevada right now, shipped from New Jersey). I'm expecting it to be a lemon as well, but maybe I'll be granted an acceptable one.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It could solely be an America situation regarding the QC sticker. So far though it seems like more people with this sticker have lemons than quality monitors. Then again I haven't surfed this thread since the beginning to read what a majority of users have said since this threads inception.
> 
> I'll find out how mine turns out tomorrow when/if it arrives from FedEx (It's in Nevada right now, shipped from New Jersey). I'm expecting it to be a lemon as well, but maybe I'll be granted an acceptable one.


Just had my friend check too, his "99% perfect" one was from amazon day one, and it has a QC sticker


----------



## dannyk8232

Ok so I hooked up my new monitor to my laptop and went to this forum page and the box at the bottom is white when below the middle of the screen, then beige when I scrolling to the top half of the screen. I'm already pretty sure this will cause me to request a refund from newegg....it's two COMPLETELY different colors. Pictures aren't even necessary...and mine had a QC sticker with asus tape on the box.
Sucks


----------



## misiak

Guys, you won't believe this but I think I'm done with ALL IPS screens for now. I needed a backup monitor until these issues are somehow fixed or until there is something new so Ive bought two Dells IPS panels. I didnt want a risk and would keep the one which is better. Monitors are U2414H and S2415H...

Well I don't think anymore only AUO makes such crap panels. Even LG does! Both are absolutelly horible. First came with really bad gama calibration around 1.8 - 1.9 and with 2 bleedspots and bigger glow in bottom right corner. Ok, into the box and I hoped for second.

It was damn much worse...

Not only it had bleeding in all four corners but also yellowich glow on left right plus silver in bottom right. Uniformity is terrible as well. The left side ok, the right obviously darker with a greenish tint.

What the heck, I thougt Dell has a better QC.

Both ready to return.

So guys, don't think only AOU IPS are horrible. LG has the same issues as well. It's a pure litrery and odds you loose are much higher.

I'm sick from this. For illustration see how S2415H looks like :-/


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Just had my friend check too, his "99% perfect" one was from amazon day one, and it has a QC sticker


care to share a pic of your friends monitor? i doubt that it's 99% perfect.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, you won't believe this but I think I'm done with ALL IPS screens for now. I needed a backup monitor until these issues are somehow fixed or until there is something new so Ive bought two Dells IPS panels. I didnt want a risk and would keep the one which is better. Monitors are U2414H and S2415H...
> 
> Well I don't think anymore only AUO makes such crap panels. Even LG does! Both are absolutelly horible. First came with really bad gama calibration around 1.8 - 1.9 and with 2 bleedspots and bigger glow in bottom right corner. Ok, into the box and I hoped for second.
> 
> It was damn much worse...
> 
> Not only it had bleeding in all four corners but also yellowich glow on left right plus silver in bottom right. Uniformity is terrible as well. The left side ok, the right obviously darker with a greenish tint.
> 
> What the heck, I thougt Dell has a better QC.
> 
> Both ready to return.
> 
> So guys, don't think only AOU IPS are horrible. LG has the same issues as well. It's a pure litrery and odds you loose are much higher.
> 
> I'm sick from this. For illustration see how S2415H looks like :-/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, you won't believe this but I think I'm done with ALL IPS screens for now. I needed a backup monitor until these issues are somehow fixed or until there is something new so Ive bought two Dells IPS panels. I didnt want a risk and would keep the one which is better. Monitors are U2414H and S2415H...
> 
> Well I don't think anymore only AUO makes such crap panels. Even LG does! Both are absolutelly horible. First came with really bad gama calibration around 1.8 - 1.9 and with 2 bleedspots and bigger glow in bottom right corner. Ok, into the box and I hoped for second.
> 
> It was damn much worse...
> 
> Not only it had bleeding in all four corners but also yellowich glow on left right plus silver in bottom right. Uniformity is terrible as well. The left side ok, the right obviously darker with a greenish tint.
> 
> What the heck, I thougt Dell has a better QC.
> 
> Both ready to return.
> 
> So guys, don't think only AOU IPS are horrible. LG has the same issues as well. It's a pure litrery and odds you loose are much higher.
> 
> I'm sick from this. For illustration see how S2415H looks like :-/


dude DELL never had better QC than ASUS, never, i had 3 alienware laptop that had a dead pixel problem. they replaced it 3 TIMES, same issue.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> care to share a pic of your friends monitor? i doubt that it's 99% perfect.


You have already said as much. Hence the " ".

He doesnt care enough to post/send pics, hes happy with it, and as he went through the same bleed crap i did on previous monitors, i believe him.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> You have already said as much. Hence the " ".
> 
> He doesnt care enough to post/send pics, hes happy with it, and as he went through the same bleed crap i did on previous monitors, i believe him.


alright bud if you say so. lol


----------



## Mercureal

Hey guys, been looking at this thread for the past few days and finally have my monitor to share with you guys.

I ordered mine on November 10th from Newegg (I had it shipped to my house, but I was at college) and got home yesterday to finally use the monitor. To my dismay I am also seeing Backlight Bleed. I don't think I have it as bad as many other people on here but I have sent ASUS customer service an email and will be RMAing the monitor. The manufacture date is Sept.

I used a Galaxy S6 to take the photos, and it does exaggerate the issue to a degree, but the bleed is certainly visible to the naked eye. These photos were taken while the monitor was set to the TFT central recommended settings. I have tried other settings but the bleed does not go away. Interestingly if I shift my head to line up with a corner, or view the monitor at a more acute angle past that edge, the bleed on that corner goes away, but obviously this doesn't help for actually using the monitor.

Black Screen Bleeding:


Bleeding in Skyrim:


From what I understand from doing research on BLB vs. IPS glow. IPS glow would be the top left corner, and that's how the other corners should look like as well. Feel free to share any advice/ratings on how good/bad my specific monitor is. I also suffer from pretty poor panel uniformity as well, with white images being more brown in the center top 1/3 of the screen. I'm really satisfied with the actual monitor itself, but like the rest of you, I'm quite disappointed that this was allowed to happen. From what I understand, in general October panels are much better correct?


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Hey guys, been looking at this thread for the past few days and finally have my monitor to share with you guys.
> 
> I ordered mine on November 10th from Newegg (I had it shipped to my house, but I was at college) and got home yesterday to finally use the monitor. To my dismay I am also seeing Backlight Bleed. I don't think I have it as bad as many other people on here but I have sent ASUS customer service an email and will be RMAing the monitor. The manufacture date is Sept.
> 
> I used a Galaxy S6 to take the photos, and it does exaggerate the issue to a degree, but the bleed is certainly visible to the naked eye. These photos were taken while the monitor was set to the TFT central recommended settings. I have tried other settings but the bleed does not go away. Interestingly if I shift my head to line up with a corner, or view the monitor at a more acute angle past that edge, the bleed on that corner goes away, but obviously this doesn't help for actually using the monitor.
> 
> Black Screen Bleeding:
> 
> 
> Bleeding in Skyrim:
> 
> 
> From what I understand from doing research on BLB vs. IPS glow. IPS glow would be the top left corner, and that's how the other corners should look like as well. Feel free to share any advice/ratings on how good/bad my specific monitor is. I also suffer from pretty poor panel uniformity as well, with white images being more brown in the center top 1/3 of the screen. I'm really satisfied with the actual monitor itself, but like the rest of you, I'm quite disappointed that this was allowed to happen. From what I understand, in general October panels are much better correct?


Mine's almost exactly identical to yours...got BLB in a couple spots (maybe a little less than yours, but pics make it look so much more apparent) and the killer for me is the difference in color toward the top. I can't seem to unsee it.


----------



## Mercureal

Ah, see for me it's the bleed since the color uniformity doesn't have as much of an impact on gaming (still annoying as I need it for office use). And like you said, my phone makes it look worse, only the right bleeding is truly noticeable under normal circumstances, however I don't know why all 4 corners don't look like the top left, it just evades me how this QC fiasco has happened.


----------



## dannyk8232

So now that it's dark, I checked it out for BLB and mine isn't bad at all. The brightness is 42 and I can barely see a tiny spot in the lower left corner and that's it. Maybe the beige/white issue will bother me less when I see this thing running demanding games.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Hey guys, been looking at this thread for the past few days and finally have my monitor to share with you guys.
> 
> I ordered mine on November 10th from Newegg (I had it shipped to my house, but I was at college) and got home yesterday to finally use the monitor. To my dismay I am also seeing Backlight Bleed. I don't think I have it as bad as many other people on here but I have sent ASUS customer service an email and will be RMAing the monitor. The manufacture date is Sept.
> 
> I used a Galaxy S6 to take the photos, and it does exaggerate the issue to a degree, but the bleed is certainly visible to the naked eye. These photos were taken while the monitor was set to the TFT central recommended settings. I have tried other settings but the bleed does not go away. Interestingly if I shift my head to line up with a corner, or view the monitor at a more acute angle past that edge, the bleed on that corner goes away, but obviously this doesn't help for actually using the monitor.
> 
> Black Screen Bleeding:
> 
> 
> Bleeding in Skyrim:
> 
> 
> From what I understand from doing research on BLB vs. IPS glow. IPS glow would be the top left corner, and that's how the other corners should look like as well. Feel free to share any advice/ratings on how good/bad my specific monitor is. I also suffer from pretty poor panel uniformity as well, with white images being more brown in the center top 1/3 of the screen. I'm really satisfied with the actual monitor itself, but like the rest of you, I'm quite disappointed that this was allowed to happen. From what I understand, in general October panels are much better correct?


That look horrible if you really have yellowish glow in right corners. It is super noticable during dark scenes and gaming at dark. Annoying as hell. If it bothers you I would send it back as if it bothers you now, it will bother you always.

Cheers.


----------



## MenacingTuba

at the obviously highly over-exposed pictures; please refrain from posting such useless and hate baiting photos. All LCD panels have poor perceived black depth when used in the dark with high brightness. There are only two ways to combat this, one of which ruins colour vibrancy (drastically reducing the brightness) while the other, which is something most "home theater enthusiasts" and anyone else with 30$ to spend can do. A decent bias light can hide or makes light bleed and glow far less obvious as well as vastly increases a displays perceived black depth. A cheap, bright (2600 lumens or 42w watt equivalent) CFL placed in a lamp behind the display used in an otherwise light-less room will vastly enhance the viewing experience, and can make monitors with very low contrast appear to have bezel blending blacks.

I use a Philips Daylight/6500k 42w 2600 lumen CFL along with a 12$ lamp behind my displays. The Crossover 434K has a 630:1 contrast ratio and is too reflective for my tastes when not used with bias lighting: Comparison. The HP 25-27 CW & XW series monitors are less reflective than the semi-glossy Crossover 434K, but they use frame-less casing which all have an inner black bezel which ruins the perceived black depth (example; frame-less matte displays are worse), but black displayed in dark scenes is indistinguishable from the bezel when used with a bias light: Example. Notice how the reflections disappear.

Even the best VA panels appear to display black as grey when displaying dark content in very dark rooms. I own a local dimming Samsung which has a 3,500:1 native contrast ratio and dims, but it still looks terrible when used in a light-less room, even when the brightness is set very low (<80cdm/2).

Establishing a displays "glow free," viewing distance is also very important, though I do understand the desire to sit close to a monitor. One of my 27" 1440p S-IPS panels (newer AH-IPS glow less than S-IPS) has a 90cm/3ft glow free distance which is too far for my liking, but I also can't stand the obvious white glow which shows up when the lights are on. I don't know what this panels glow free distance is, but will soon. The 1st gen 1440p AHVA panels (BenQ BL2710PT) also had a 90cm/3ft glow free distance compared to 60cm/2ft for my glossy X-Star (PWM free LTM270DL02 PLS ) and whatever I want for my glow free matte Qnix (PWM free LTM270DL06 PLS).


----------



## Costcosaurus

Here's an image of my screen from a video, 26 brightness:



The most noticeable spots are the two right corners when viewed in person.

Where would the manufacture date be located?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Where would the manufacture date be located?


If is in the same spot as the 278Q it'll be on the bottom of the monitor. Just flip the monitor into a portrait position and you should be able to see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Just had my friend check too, his "99% perfect" one was from amazon day one, and it has a QC sticker


Gives me hope then. I'll see how my monitor goes when it arrives today.


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone give me some information on these AUO AHVA panels vs the LG panel in the Acer X34? Assuming you get a good one :

Is there a difference in IPS glow? Is the LG better for glow and than the AUO or the same?

Are the colors a lot better on the LG? I guess they would be better because My NEC monitor has an LG panel and although it is ancient and low contrast, the colors are more realistic than these AHVA screens, but the NEC I have uses a CCFL backlight which is actually better than LED backlights... I have also owned / used LED IPS screens but I have never seen whites as bad as the PG279Q. If you put them next to each other is the LG obviously a lot better color?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the obviously highly over-exposed pictures; please refrain from posting such useless and hate baiting photos. All LCD panels have poor perceived black depth when used in the dark with high brightness. There are only two ways to combat this, one of which ruins colour vibrancy (drastically reducing the brightness) while the other, which is something most "home theater enthusiasts" and anyone else with 30$ to spend can do. A decent bias light can hide or makes light bleed and glow far less obvious as well as vastly increases a displays perceived black depth. A cheap, bright (2600 lumens or 42w watt equivalent) CFL placed in a lamp behind the display used in an otherwise light-less room will vastly enhance the viewing experience, and can make monitors with very low contrast appear to have bezel blending blacks.
> 
> I use a Philips Daylight/6500k 42w 2600 lumen CFL along with a 12$ lamp behind my displays. The Crossover 434K has a 630:1 contrast ratio and is too reflective for my tastes when not used with bias lighting: Comparison. The HP 25-27 CW & XW series monitors are less reflective than the semi-glossy Crossover 434K, but they use frame-less casing which all have an inner black bezel which ruins the perceived black depth (example; frame-less matte displays are worse), but black displayed in dark scenes is indistinguishable from the bezel when used with a bias light: Example. Notice how the reflections disappear.
> 
> Even the best VA panels appear to display black as grey when displaying dark content in very dark rooms. I own a local dimming Samsung which has a 3,500:1 native contrast ratio and dims, but it still looks terrible when used in a light-less room, even when the brightness is set very low (<80cdm/2).


Yes I said this about 5 times, but some people will not listen and insist on using IPS or TN screens in a dark room.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the obviously highly over-exposed pictures; please refrain from posting such useless and hate baiting photos. All LCD panels have poor perceived black depth when used in the dark with high brightness. There are only two ways to combat this, one of which ruins colour vibrancy (drastically reducing the brightness) while the other, which is something most "home theater enthusiasts" and anyone else with 30$ to spend can do. A decent bias light can hide or makes light bleed and glow far less obvious as well as vastly increases a displays perceived black depth. A cheap, bright (2600 lumens or 42w watt equivalent) CFL placed in a lamp behind the display used in an otherwise light-less room will vastly enhance the viewing experience, and can make monitors with very low contrast appear to have bezel blending blacks.
> 
> I use a Philips Daylight/6500k 42w 2600 lumen CFL along with a 12$ lamp behind my displays. The Crossover 434K has a 630:1 contrast ratio and is too reflective for my tastes when not used with bias lighting: Comparison. The HP 25-27 CW & XW series monitors are less reflective than the semi-glossy Crossover 434K, but they use frame-less casing which all have an inner black bezel which ruins the perceived black depth (example; frame-less matte displays are worse), but black displayed in dark scenes is indistinguishable from the bezel when used with a bias light: Example. Notice how the reflections disappear.
> 
> Even the best VA panels appear to display black as grey when displaying dark content in very dark rooms. I own a local dimming Samsung which has a 3,500:1 native contrast ratio and dims, but it still looks terrible when used in a light-less room, even when the brightness is set very low (<80cdm/2).
> 
> Establishing a displays "glow free," viewing distance is also very important, though I do understand the desire to sit close to a monitor. One of my 27" 1440p S-IPS panels (newer AH-IPS glow less than S-IPS) has a 90cm/3ft glow free distance which is too far for my liking, but I also can't stand the obvious white glow which shows up when the lights are on. I don't know what this panels glow free distance is, but will soon. The 1st gen 1440p AHVA panels (BenQ BL2710PT) also had a 90cm/3ft glow free distance compared to 60cm/2ft for my glossy X-Star (PWM free LTM270DL02 PLS ) and whatever I want for my glow free matte Qnix (PWM free LTM270DL06 PLS).


Again, wall of text while it is not relevant from someone who clearly did not follow whole thread:

1. NOBODY here is getting mad at IPS glow, we know it will be there AND WE ARE FINE WITH IT.
2. What we are NOT FINE with is ORANGE GLOW, which is fault, as IPS glow should be silverish,blueish,whiteish and BACKLIGHT BLEEDING.

Your solution is perfectly fine for screen with only IPS glow (normal one)- to hide it and help enchancing experience.

But it has nothing to do with obvious faults as extensive Backlight BLeeding or Orange Glow.

There is no point to hidding faults of panel, you RMA it and replace it until you get decent one with minimal BLB (or none if you are extreme lucky) and normal whiteish,silverish glow.

AND THEN and ONLY THEN you can use your trick (and Nichilars talked about it already many times) to hide IPS glow and further make decent panel look more decent.

*But most people here are hating, ranting and raging not because of IPS glow- but because or orange glow, yellowish light and a lot of Backlight Bleeding*. That is the reason. We all expect IPS glow and hell I can easly play in the dark, in dark games with silverish glow in corners- no problem. But no with orange glow or BLB.

I hope that clears it up.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the obviously highly over-exposed pictures; please refrain from posting such useless and hate baiting photos. All LCD panels have poor perceived black depth when used in the dark with high brightness. There are only two ways to combat this, one of which ruins colour vibrancy (drastically reducing the brightness) while the other, which is something most "home theater enthusiasts" and anyone else with 30$ to spend can do. A decent bias light can hide or makes light bleed and glow far less obvious as well as vastly increases a displays perceived black depth. A cheap, bright (2600 lumens or 42w watt equivalent) CFL placed in a lamp behind the display used in an otherwise light-less room will vastly enhance the viewing experience, and can make monitors with very low contrast appear to have bezel blending blacks.
> 
> I use a Philips Daylight/6500k 42w 2600 lumen CFL along with a 12$ lamp behind my displays. The Crossover 434K has a 630:1 contrast ratio and is too reflective for my tastes when not used with bias lighting: Comparison. The HP 25-27 CW & XW series monitors are less reflective than the semi-glossy Crossover 434K, but they use frame-less casing which all have an inner black bezel which ruins the perceived black depth (example; frame-less matte displays are worse), but black displayed in dark scenes is indistinguishable from the bezel when used with a bias light: Example. Notice how the reflections disappear.
> 
> Even the best VA panels appear to display black as grey when displaying dark content in very dark rooms. I own a local dimming Samsung which has a 3,500:1 native contrast ratio and dims, but it still looks terrible when used in a light-less room, even when the brightness is set very low (<80cdm/2).
> 
> Establishing a displays "glow free," viewing distance is also very important, though I do understand the desire to sit close to a monitor. One of my 27" 1440p S-IPS panels (newer AH-IPS glow less than S-IPS) has a 90cm/3ft glow free distance which is too far for my liking, but I also can't stand the obvious white glow which shows up when the lights are on. I don't know what this panels glow free distance is, but will soon. The 1st gen 1440p AHVA panels (BenQ BL2710PT) also had a 90cm/3ft glow free distance compared to 60cm/2ft for my glossy X-Star (PWM free LTM270DL02 PLS ) and whatever I want for my glow free matte Qnix (PWM free LTM270DL06 PLS).


First buy a screen for 850 euro, then a jet engine for 300,000,000 euro so you can dampen the sound of the gsync module, then a hollywood studio with cinematic lightsystems to dampen the bleed and glows.
Then we can finally use the damn screen in its natural habitat LOL !


----------



## Dirac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the obviously highly over-exposed pictures; please refrain from posting such useless and hate baiting photos. All LCD panels have poor perceived black depth when used in the dark with high brightness. There are only two ways to combat this, one of which ruins colour vibrancy (drastically reducing the brightness) while the other, which is something most "home theater enthusiasts" and anyone else with 30$ to spend can do. A decent bias light can hide or makes light bleed and glow far less obvious as well as vastly increases a displays perceived black depth. A cheap, bright (2600 lumens or 42w watt equivalent) CFL placed in a lamp behind the display used in an otherwise light-less room will vastly enhance the viewing experience, and can make monitors with very low contrast appear to have bezel blending blacks.
> 
> I use a Philips Daylight/6500k 42w 2600 lumen CFL along with a 12$ lamp behind my displays. The Crossover 434K has a 630:1 contrast ratio and is too reflective for my tastes when not used with bias lighting: Comparison. The HP 25-27 CW & XW series monitors are less reflective than the semi-glossy Crossover 434K, but they use frame-less casing which all have an inner black bezel which ruins the perceived black depth (example; frame-less matte displays are worse), but black displayed in dark scenes is indistinguishable from the bezel when used with a bias light: Example. Notice how the reflections disappear.
> 
> Even the best VA panels appear to display black as grey when displaying dark content in very dark rooms. I own a local dimming Samsung which has a 3,500:1 native contrast ratio and dims, but it still looks terrible when used in a light-less room, even when the brightness is set very low (<80cdm/2).
> 
> Establishing a displays "glow free," viewing distance is also very important, though I do understand the desire to sit close to a monitor. One of my 27" 1440p S-IPS panels (newer AH-IPS glow less than S-IPS) has a 90cm/3ft glow free distance which is too far for my liking, but I also can't stand the obvious white glow which shows up when the lights are on. I don't know what this panels glow free distance is, but will soon. The 1st gen 1440p AHVA panels (BenQ BL2710PT) also had a 90cm/3ft glow free distance compared to 60cm/2ft for my glossy X-Star (PWM free LTM270DL02 PLS ) and whatever I want for my glow free matte Qnix (PWM free LTM270DL06 PLS).


A couple of things, I think most people here are aware of the obvious exaggerations of bleed and glow in these photos. I doubt these users are posting "hate baiting photos." If you look back at my original post, I mention that the backlight bleed on my primary monitor is acceptable to me (in normal use) even though the pictures greatly exaggerate it. However, with my secondary monitor, it is quite obvious in every situation.

Most people are here because they are noticing these problems using their monitors under what should be considered normal conditions. I don't think it should be necessary to create a light bias to properly use an 800 dollar monitor, especially when I can clearly see one of my monitors performs quite well in standard lighting while the other is horrible. My comparision couldnt be more apples to apples, they are sitting right beside each other. Those that only have one monitor, are probably noticing these flaws as well, but do not really have a good reference to compare to. So they take pictures and ask questions here.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> My NEC monitor has an LG panel and although it is ancient and low contrast, the colors are more realistic than these AHVA screens, but the NEC I have uses a CCFL backlight which is actually better than LED backlights.


No, your NEC does not have better colours than the 1440p AUO AHVA panels. Your NEC has inaccurate colour presets (high Delta E and low average gamma) which are likely actually much worse than the unit NEC sent TFT Central since IPS were very inconsistent, and "consumer" units were often much worse than units sent to reviewers. Using TFT Centrals menu settings and ICC profile ≠ calibration, and it's still inferior once calibrated since these kinds of IPS over-saturate green compared to the 1440p AHVA panels which are fare more neutral once calibrated. The 20WGX2 distinguished itself from the pack of grainy IPS junk with low contrast back in the day because it was much faster, glossy, and has a silver bezel which vastly increases the perceived black depth, though most people don't realize this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Again, wall of text while it is not relevant from someone who clearly did not follow whole thread[/U]


Yes it is entirely relevant, as well as helpful to those who want to learn how to hide bleed and glow, eliminate glare and vastly increase their monitors perceived black depth. It's also relevant because, as usual, we have a bunch of people posting extremely over-exposed and misleading pictures of their monitor which they use in a dark room (see post #5675). My post is also far more specific and provides visual examples compared to Nicholars vague and example-free posts. No where in my post did I encourage owners to keep their unit if it has orange glow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> First buy a screen for 850 euro, then a jet engine for 300,000,000 euro so you can dampen the sound of the gsync module, then a hollywood studio with cinematic lightsystems to dampen the bleed and glows.
> Then we can finally use the damn screen in its natural habitat LOL !


Ridiculous.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> No, your NEC does not have better colours than the 1440p AUO AHVA panels. Your NEC has inaccurate colour presets (high Delta E and low average gamma) which are likely actually much worse than the unit NEC sent TFT Central since IPS were very inconsistent, and "consumer" units were often much worse than units sent to reviewers. Using TFT Centrals menu settings and ICC profile ≠ calibration, and it's still inferior once calibrated since these kinds of IPS over-saturate green compared to the 1440p AHVA panels which are fare more neutral once calibrated. The 20WGX2 distinguished itself from the pack of grainy IPS junk with low contrast back in the day because it was much faster, glossy, and has a silver bezel which vastly increases the perceived black depth, though most people don't realize this.


No because I calibrated it with a colormunki... The uniformity on LED backlit screens is worse, it is a fact... The uniformity on my CCFL monitor is 100% perfect, I do not even expect these LED monitors to be 100% perfect, but the yellow on the PG279Q is really not good at all for the money. If I can get one of these with a similar amount of backlight bleed to the one I already have, and less of an obvious yellow tint across the screen, then I would be happy with it. Unfortunately when reading anything on the screen you obviously read from left to right, so I can see the screen going from yellow > normal white in the middle > blue.... Really noticeable when using for anything other than games unfortunately because I would have kept it otherwise.


----------



## Sivim

Well, I also tried my luck from the first batch of Amazon orders. I received a September model with a lot of upper right backlight bleeding, although it has decent uniformity and is pixel perfect.

Thing is, I would probably be ok with this if I payed $300, but I payed $850 (thanks Uncle Sam and your tax bull****), so I can't accept it. As you know, the photos exaggerate the glow but you can clearly see excessive backlight bleed.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes it is entirely relevant, as well as helpful to those who want to learn how to hide bleed and glow, eliminate glare and vastly increase their monitors perceived black depth. It's also relevant because, as usual, we have a bunch of people posting extremely over-exposed and misleading pictures of their monitor which they use in a dark room with the brightness cranked (see post #5675). My post is also far more specific and provides visual examples compared to Nicholars vague and example-free posts. No where in my post did I encourage owners to keep their unit if it has orange glow.


Couldn't agree with you more. Thank you for posting the in-depth advice. Everybody here is posting overexposed pictures of screens which highly exacerbate the glow and bleed. I find that sometimes overexposure even causes the glow to look yellow when it is actually white.

When everyone posts a picture of their screen, this forum is so quick to say "OMG SORRY DUDE, PANEL SUCKS RMA ASAP, **** ASUS QC, **** IN THE BOX AND SEND IT BACK". But when somebody knowledgeable and experience actually posts something that can be useful, this forum starts mocking him and claiming his advice is not relevant. There is a reason why I lurk here and hardly ever post.


----------



## Dawidowski

Alot of people who had overexposed pictures did also mentioned that, and even some made low exposed pictures.

Meaning again you didnt follow the thread, and you are doing your own asumptions.
Orange glow is not fine, bleeds are not fine to this extent... and definitely not yellow bleeds.
Some people play with higher brightness aswell, just because you're using 25-26 doesnt mean "daniel" for an example wants to use that. Meaning he might see more glow/bleed and therefore hes wrong?

Also post #5675 was following TFT centrals settings, so brightness was not cranked and once again you didnt follow the thread. Get the f**k out.. seriously..


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Alot of people who had overexposed pictures did also mentioned that, and even some made low exposed pictures.
> 
> Meaning again you didnt follow the thread, and you are doing your own asumptions.
> Orange glow is not fine, bleeds are not fine to this extent... and definitely not yellow bleeds.
> Some people play with higher brightness aswell, just because you're using 25-26 doesnt mean "daniel" for an example wants to use that. Meaning he might see more glow/bleed and therefore hes wrong?
> 
> Also post #5675 was following TFT centrals settings, so brightness was not cranked and once again you didnt follow the thread. Get the f**k out.. seriously..


Seriously? What is wrong with this forum. You have one guy who abused the return system to return three GTX 980 Ti which won't overclock to 50%!!! of its rated clock speed, and you guys support him. But when a guy who clearly has more experience than anyone else in this thread (apart from maybe Falkentyne, who is the god of BenQ monitors), you guys think you all know much better than him and tell him to get lost? That's it, I'm done with this forum.


----------



## Sivim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more. Thank you for posting the in-depth advice. Everybody here is posting overexposed pictures of screens which highly exacerbate the glow and bleed. I find that sometimes overexposure even causes the glow to look yellow when it is actually white.
> 
> When everyone posts a picture of their screen, this forum is so quick to say "OMG SORRY DUDE, PANEL SUCKS RMA ASAP, **** ASUS QC, **** IN THE BOX AND SEND IT BACK". But when somebody knowledgeable and experience actually posts something that can be useful, this forum starts mocking him and claiming his advice is not relevant. There is a reason why I lurk here and hardly ever post.


One important thing to keep in mind is that in most of these pictures, there is one or two corners that are standout for being poor. Yes, obviously most of us understand that photos don't do a good job capturing the real world picture we see, but they give a good representation of quality across a single panel.

I know in my case, if my right side looked like my left side, I would have kept it. Thing is, the left side of my monitors proves (as well as some gem examples out there) that the whole thing should have a higher level of uniformity in quality. THAT is the crux for me. I shouldn't have a corner with backlight bleed so bad I can see it in a well lit room at 45 brightness, especially since the rest of the monitor looks fine under the same conditions.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> You have one guy who abused the return system to return three GTX 980 Ti which won't overclock to 50%!!! of its rated clock speed


Again, my 980 Tis are here







So relevant to PG topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> I'm done with this forum.


Thanks, appreciated.

Also we do not tell everyone that their panel suck but if we see faults on their panels, as they post pictures- we tell them about it, share with our experiance (which was in 90% bad and that IS Asus fault) and we try to explain them that they did not get good panel. Should we lie to them and convince them that they got good ones? No, that not what this thread is about.

So far only two or three PGs on this thread were in acceptrable state, worth 850 euros. And we IMMIDIETLY agreed on it when they posted pictures and congratulate them.

*Here is one of them, PG279Q WORTH its price and how each unit should look like (picture by one of users, happy owner)*:



Now tell me why sould anyone agree on and accept worse panel than this, while they pay exact same price?! They should not, and they should know it. That is how 850 euro panel should look like. There is no point lieing to people here. In the end they decide what is acceptable for them, but here you can at least know how quality panel for this price should look like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sivim*
> 
> I know in my case, if my right side looked like my left side, I would have kept it. Thing is, the left side of my monitors proves (as well as some gem examples out there) that the whole thing should have a higher level of uniformity in quality. THAT is the crux for me. I shouldn't have a corner with backlight bleed so bad I can see it in a well lit room at 45 brightness, especially since the rest of the monitor looks fine under the same conditions.


This^


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Rage and accusations.


Almost every single back-light photo posted in this thread is ridiculously over-exposed. This is a fact, and should be obvious to anyone who has seen photos of back-light bleed posted in reviews. If one wants to use an LCD in the dark without bias lighting they should know that it is still going to look awful when viewing dark content without a bias light. This was a main point of my post which you ignored. AHVA/IPS/PLS, TN and VA contrast is too low to prevent black from looking greyish, and 99.9% of AHVA/IPS/PLS will exhibit obvious glow when viewed from less than a certain distance which varies depending on the panel. I should not have to explain what is already obvious, but it's clear that people are sitting too close to make proper observations, and are posting over-exposed photos taken from too close. There's a reason the good reviewers take back-light photos from around 180cm/6ft away with specific camera settings.

Am I encouraging people to keep units with orange and yellow glow and bad screen uniformity like you insinuated? No. Do I take posts by people who want to use their LCD in the dark as well as post ridiculously over-exposed seriously and don't account for their viewing distance, brightness used and distance the photo is taken from? No, and nor should anyone else. Does this mean that I automatically invalidate everyone elses opinion and am encouraging others to do so? No, and we can vastly improve the accuracy of user "experiences" by asking about a few viewing factors: the brightness used, the room lighting used, the distance the display is viewed from, the distance back-light photos are taken from, and the camera settings used. Only an irrational person would have a problem with my posts and suggestions.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> No, and we can vastly improve the accuracy of user "experiences" by asking about a few viewing factors: the brightness used, the room lighting used, the distance the display is viewed from, the distance back-light photos are taken from, and the camera settings used. Only an irrational person would have a problem with my posts and suggestions.


If you would follow thread you would notice that we always, when we see clearly overexposed pictures- ask for brightness, tell them to lower it to about 30s, try it in the dark, check it during both day and night (many of us play at night without light because somebody else sleeps), we were also talking many times about distance of viewing, how to check BLB vs glow by distance viewing etc. Everybody here knows that light helps reducing glow.

But first they need to test to see flaws, decide if they are acceptable and only after that try to further minimize them. That is what I think.

Anyway that doesn't change the fact that this is what 850 euro should give you:



You feedback is appreciated, really, I was just talking that it was already said about keeping some light in room to reduce IPS glow. However first you should check BLB and orange glow and uniformity problems without light in the dark *and dark games) to see how big they are. If you have minimal BLB that is acceptable for you without light, your method will let them cover it- agree. But there is no point of hidding HUGE and many BLB spots- it is time for RMA then.

First best quality, after that enchancing experiance. Not other way around







.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If you would follow thread you would notice that we always, when we see clearly overexposed pictures- ask for brightness, tell them to lower it to about 30s, try it in the dark, check it during both day and night (many of us play at night without light because somebody else sleeps), we were also talking many times about distance of viewing, how to check BLB vs glow by distance viewing etc. Everybody here knows that light helps reducing glow.


I have been following the thread, but the last few pages have been bugging me, and only asking some of the questions I posted is not enough, plus I wanted to provide examples which show how a bias light and accounting for viewing distance can vastly improve the "viewing experience." Mentioning these things casually without providing specific details (pricing and what kind of light to use) and examples likely won't convince anyone to change their room lighting, monitor brightness and viewing distance.


----------



## Sdotlow

It's painfully evident to the person with the monitor if it's yellow / orange backlight bleeding, and I haven't seen anyone say "I don't see this yellow on my monitor, but this crappy photo I took looks yellow so I'm returning!".

You also see people qualify what they say, by saying things like "it looks much worse in the photos" or "it looks yellow in the photo but it's really not".

My first Acer XB270 was horrid (my photos are in the respective thread), and was RMA'd. I believe I said the photos made it look worse, but it was pretty horrible regardless. The Asus PG279Q I just returned had entirely acceptable bleed, but had that glowing hole in the middle of the panel. My current Acer XB1 seems to be solid, and likely a keeper. There's some minor bleeding that I've noticed over an hour or two of use, and I'll do further testing over the holiday, but it seems like it's going to be a keeper.

I really don't understand the aggressive posturing. These panels have problems. Amazon pulled the XB270 entirely due to issues. I believe the PG278Q was discontinued entirely.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Almost every single back-light photo posted in this thread is ridiculously over-exposed. This is a fact, and should be obvious to anyone who has seen photos of back-light bleed posted in reviews. If one wants to use an LCD in the dark without bias lighting they should know that it is still going to look awful when viewing dark content without a bias light. This was a main point of my post which you ignored. AHVA/IPS/PLS, TN and VA contrast is too low to prevent black from looking greyish, and 99.9% of AHVA/IPS/PLS will exhibit obvious glow when viewed from less than a certain distance which varies depending on the panel. I should not have to explain what is already obvious, but it's clear that people are sitting too close to make proper observations, and are posting over-exposed photos taken from too close. There's a reason the good reviewers take back-light photos from around 180cm/6ft away with specific camera settings.
> 
> Am I encouraging people to keep units with orange and yellow glow and bad screen uniformity like you insinuated? No. Do I take posts by people who want to use their LCD in the dark as well as post ridiculously over-exposed seriously and don't account for their viewing distance, brightness used and distance the photo is taken from? No, and nor should anyone else. Does this mean that I automatically invalidate everyone elses opinion and am encouraging others to do so? No, and we can vastly improve the accuracy of user "experiences" by asking about a few viewing factors: the brightness used, the room lighting used, the distance the display is viewed from, the distance back-light photos are taken from, and the camera settings used. Only an irrational person would have a problem with my posts and suggestions.


If you'd like to come to each of our houses with some expensive camera and take pictures for us, please go right ahead, but I presume most people are taking pictures with our cell phones and we understand and make a note that the picture exaggerates the issue. I totally understand what you're saying in your posts, and you are right about IPS glow, however this BLB is affecting my games even in low-ambient light situations. The fact is, I have a 3 year IPS display that exhibits absolutely zero BLB and even minimal IPS glow. I think what everyone can agree on here is that for ~$800, we should be getting panels with NO BLB (orange/yellow) tint. IPS glow is fine, and what you said in your earlier post is valid.

Yes I understand your frustration with certain posts but as a consumer, you should know just as well as anyone else that this BLB and uniformity issue is a bit out of hand. Mainly my problem is that the glow is orange/yellow in nature and affects colors, where as white/silver glow is not really noticeable, and indeed a part of IPS screen. Yes some people may be posting pictures without calibrating or taking the picture from an appropriate distance, and the pictures are overexposed, but I think we all are able to infer in most cases as to how bad the bleed actually is.


----------



## Nicholars

Personally I do not like using a bias light behind the screen, because I cannot get into a game or film or whatever when the whole wall behind it is lit up, but just having ANY light somewhere in the room, so that the monitor / TV is not the ONLY thing in the room producing light, will make a huge difference. You can buy a 1w or 2w 6500k LED bulb for about £5 so it is not expensive, you do not need an expensive bias light kit or anything like that, just a LED bulb plugged into a lamp, somewhere in the room so it is not 100% dark.


----------



## Benny89

Yeah! My retailer page just updated info. *NEW BATCH 3.12.2015*! Keep eyes guys on your suppliers pages, as that means ASUS is sending another wave!









Back to lottery at December.


----------



## Darylrese

I wonder if a new supplier batch means a newly produced batch though or just more September models recirculated.

I am amazed that i sent back my Dell S2176DG last week and the supplier put it back into circulation. Another member on here seems to have been sent it and has the same issues! Small world but powerful to know suppliers cant fob us off like this as we will know about it


----------



## dannyk8232

WOW! That's aggressive by Dell


----------



## kanttii

They have good and valid points guys. Personally, I don't like gaming in a pitch black room because it just hurts my eyes too much and isn't healthy to them. Any light, any at all, will help with that no matter if you have a "low blue light mode" or "flicker free" monitor or setting turned on. It's no good to fight here and everyone's opinion should be respected









Tip: If your camera has controllable exposure settings, dial it down, take a pic, and continue until the resulting photo looks the same as it does for your eyes.
Here's one with Lumia 1020's -3.0 exposure that matches how it looks for me, taken from the "IPS glow-free distance" at 43 monitor brightness:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For the background light I recommend Lightpack, I've been very happy with it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc It increases the immersion and helps with eyes. The software that comes with it, Prismatik, kept causing lag and other problems.. so I switched to AmbiBox. Helps me with BLB too on my old monitor at least, I haven't yet put it on the new one.



@Misiak ouch.....! If you try again next year, GOOD LUCK MATE! I too thought Dell had better quality than that!

And GL guys with the new batch next month







I hope they're better! October units definitely are and if you get November units...!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> WOW! That's aggressive by Dell


Wasn't DELL mate, it was a UK supplier


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Wasn't DELL mate, it was a UK supplier


Aha. Still dirty


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, you won't believe this but I think I'm done with ALL IPS screens for now. I needed a backup monitor until these issues are somehow fixed or until there is something new so Ive bought two Dells IPS panels. I didnt want a risk and would keep the one which is better. Monitors are U2414H and S2415H...
> 
> Well I don't think anymore only AUO makes such crap panels. Even LG does! Both are absolutelly horible. First came with really bad gama calibration around 1.8 - 1.9 and with 2 bleedspots and bigger glow in bottom right corner. Ok, into the box and I hoped for second.
> 
> It was damn much worse...
> 
> Not only it had bleeding in all four corners but also yellowich glow on left right plus silver in bottom right. Uniformity is terrible as well. The left side ok, the right obviously darker with a greenish tint.
> 
> What the heck, I thougt Dell has a better QC.
> 
> Both ready to return.
> 
> So guys, don't think only AOU IPS are horrible. LG has the same issues as well. It's a pure litrery and odds you loose are much higher.
> 
> I'm sick from this. For illustration see how S2415H looks like :-/


If you want quality panel you could always go for Eizo ColorEdge series. It's a bit more money but you get technology that makes uniformity very even on whole screen (it's called DUE - Digital Uniformity Equalizer). Other makers also use similar technology in their graphic/design focused LCDs.

I wouldn't call AUO panels bad just cause they are made with crappy QC. Same can happen with Dell and LG panels. It's just same lottery as with coil whine free GPUs lately ^^.

Oh and try to look for panels with normal bezels not thin. I've noticed there's a lot more bleed on those thin bezels LCDs.


----------



## GridIroN

Well my PG279 is waiting at home. Got someone to look at it and there's no QC sticker on it. Was bought from Newegg's Nov.20th batch..I'll post impressions and pics when I get home in 3hrs.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> dude DELL never had better QC than ASUS, never, i had 3 alienware laptop that had a dead pixel problem. they replaced it 3 TIMES, same issue.


I thought it had :-/ I've looked at few reviews and there was no bleed and almost no glow. Well I understood that besides all are cherry picked, they make a photos of IPS panels from bigger distance and just zoom with lens so the glow is not visible. This is ridiculous and completely useless because no one look at the monitor from 3 meter... Those reviews can't be trusted anymore. It's all big crap and the chances you get one with some issues are 9:1, maybe more. I'm really frustrated from this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I said this about 5 times, but some people will not listen and insist on using IPS or TN screens in a dark room.


Well if we are talking about contrast ration you have definitely right but this will not solve situation with backlight bleeding and orange glow in corners... These are defects and should not be present on panel. And I'm not talking about horrible uniformity. Here even 10 lamps would not help. So don't know what you guys are still talking about....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Some people play with higher brightness aswell, just because you're using 25-26 doesnt mean "daniel" for an example wants to use that. Meaning he might see more glow/bleed and therefore hes wrong?


This. I really like people who have seen the monitor from a train. I like 50 - 60% brightness for example so why should I use 25% ? For me it is dull and just don't like it. Don't try to persuade me my eyes will adopt. Everyone sight is different and everyone may like something else. I don't hate people who use 20% brightness. If they like it no problem. But I've met a guy who told me I'm idiot because I use high brightness... No comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> They have good and valid points guys. Personally, I don't like gaming in a pitch black room because it just hurts my eyes too much and isn't healthy to them. Any light, any at all, will help with that no matter if you have a "low blue light mode" or "flicker free" monitor or setting turned on. It's no good to fight here and everyone's opinion should be respected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: If your camera has controllable exposure settings, dial it down, take a pic, and continue until the resulting photo looks the same as it does for your eyes.
> Here's one with Lumia 1020's -3.0 exposure that matches how it looks for me, taken from the "IPS glow-free distance" at 43 monitor brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For the background light I recommend Lightpack, I've been very happy with it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc It increases the immersion and helps with eyes. The software that comes with it, Prismatik, kept causing lag and other problems.. so I switched to AmbiBox. Helps me with BLB too on my old monitor at least, I haven't yet put it on the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> @Misiak ouch.....! If you try again next year, GOOD LUCK MATE! I too thought Dell had better quality than that!
> 
> And GL guys with the new batch next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they're better! October units definitely are and if you get November units...!


Thanks mate. I think I will definitely wait some time and eventually some problems will be fixed. But I'm really tired from this lottery. The chances are very low







I'm also curious if the new batch will be November, or at least October. That Lightpack looks interesting, how it is connected with PC ? How much does it cost, resp. AmbiBox ? I saw Philips used this technology on some of their TVs and I found it pretty interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> If you want quality panel you could always go for Eizo ColorEdge series. It's a bit more money but you get technology that makes uniformity very even on whole screen (it's called DUE - Digital Uniformity Equalizer). Other makers also use similar technology in their graphic/design focused LCDs.
> 
> I wouldn't call AUO panels bad just cause they are made with crappy QC. Same can happen with Dell and LG panels. It's just same lottery as with coil whine free GPUs lately ^^.
> 
> Oh and try to look for panels with normal bezels not thin. I've noticed there's a lot more bleed on those thin bezels LCDs.


Thanks for advice. Though I'm looking also for no BLB and minimum glow







Don't know if those expensive ones are free from this. With bezels you are probably right, I've also noticed there is more bleed with them. Who knows.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Well my PG279 is waiting at home. Got someone to look at it and there's no QC sticker on it. Was bought from Newegg's Nov.20th batch..I'll post impressions and pics when I get home in 3hrs.


My second is showing up Monday, so very curious to hear how yours turns out. Please let us know!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Well my PG279 is waiting at home. Got someone to look at it and there's no QC sticker on it. Was bought from Newegg's Nov.20th batch..I'll post impressions and pics when I get home in 3hrs.


Nice! Can't wait. I hope you will get decent one! GL!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> ...hide bleed and glow, eliminate glare and vastly increase their monitors perceived black depth. It's also relevant because, as usual, we have a bunch of people posting extremely over-exposed and misleading pictures of their monitor which they use in a dark room...


You can't put glow and bleed in the same bracket... totally different from each other and the issue with these monitors is BLEED rather than glow. And it's HORRIFIC orange bleed. Some pictures do exgareate the issue a bit, which is usually stated anyway, but in person it's still terrible. I went through 2 XB270HU's myself and they were just appalling! I've always owned IPS monitors, so I know glow when I see it, and what bleed looks like. No monitor has ever come close to the horror that I saw. You don't seem to be grasping this fact, as it's what so many people are experiencing. Many photos aren't actually THAT far off from what you do see, which is clearly that of a broken, faulty and unusable monitor that someone has paid A LOT of money for!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> *PG279Q WORTH its price and how each unit should look like (picture by one of users, happy owner)*:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me why sould anyone agree on and accept worse panel than this, while they pay exact same price?! They should not, and they should know it. That is how 850 euro panel should look like.


YES YES YES!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If one wants to use an LCD in the dark without bias lighting they should know that it is still going to look awful when viewing dark content without a bias light.


This is patently untrue and suggests you've only ever used monitors with rubbish IPS panels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> The fact is, I have a 3 year IPS display that exhibits absolutely zero BLB and even minimal IPS glow. I think what everyone can agree on here is that for ~$800, we should be getting panels with NO BLB (orange/yellow) tint. IPS glow is fine, and what you said in your earlier post is valid.
> 
> Yes I understand your frustration with certain posts but as a consumer, you should know just as well as anyone else that this BLB and uniformity issue is a bit out of hand. Mainly my problem is that the glow is orange/yellow in nature and affects colors, where as white/silver glow is not really noticeable, and indeed a part of IPS screen. Yes some people may be posting pictures without calibrating or taking the picture from an appropriate distance, and the pictures are overexposed, but I think we all are able to infer in most cases as to how bad the bleed actually is.


This says it all really. I have an older IPS screen myself (Samsung PLS 60Hz) which is better in every aspect to these overpriced junk AUO panels, apart from the speed. I have no problem using it in a dark room, and it has a minor bit of glow which I hardly ever notice. There is a SERIOUS problem with the AUO panels... you only need to see a bad one in real life to appreciate this... overexposed photos or not, they are shocking! It's also clearly a widespread issue considering you can literally go anywhere online to find user reviews saying the same thing.


----------



## Mercureal

So I finally found how to adjust exposure on my S6 and set it to -2.0, the lowest it can go. There is still a little bit of overexposure but this is pretty close to what I see in the naked eye.



Here is an image with the lamp in my room turned on. Interestingly the camera appears to be lessening the bleed effect or underexposing it.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would think that all 4 corners should be like the top-left corner, minimal IPS glow, zero bleed. Also I started the return process with Newegg and have asked for a replacement. Hopefully this will come out of a newer batch and not be one's returned monitor.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would think that all 4 corners should be like the top-left corner, minimal IPS glow, zero bleed. Also I started the return process with Newegg and have asked for a replacement. Hopefully this will come out of a newer batch and not be one's returned monitor.


Don't be silly... don't you drive a car with 3 wheels at a lower pressure than the remaining one?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Tip: If your camera has controllable exposure settings, dial it down, take a pic, and continue until the resulting photo looks the same as it does for your eyes.
> Here's one with Lumia 1020's -3.0 exposure that matches how it looks for me, taken from the "IPS glow-free distance" at 43 monitor brightness:


I think that monitor looks just about perfect for this particular panel (used in both the Asus and Acer variants) ... I happen to have the Acer XBU... and mine looks just about identical to this ... but man is it a crap shoot..


----------



## Shogon

So I just received my 279Q from Newegg, and to my surprise everything seems hunky dory. No dead pixels, possibly minimal BLB, and no major signs of uniformity issues. Purchased on the 17th of this month, has a QC sticker on the box, and is a September batch model.

Though, what is everyone using to test their monitors now a days? I have about 4 hours or so before it gets really dark and I could test it in a darkened room, but I'd just like to know what everyone else is using. I put some still images of RWBG from site on my screen and everything seems good. I don't really have a good camera to take pictures of the monitor (unless the OnePlusOne is a champ at photo taking), but maybe a video would be good enough?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> So I just received my 279Q from Newegg, and to my surprise everything seems hunky dory. No dead pixels, possibly minimal BLB, and no major signs of uniformity issues. Purchased on the 17th of this month, has a QC sticker on the box, and is a September batch model.
> 
> Though, what is everyone using to test their monitors now a days? I have about 4 hours or so before it gets really dark and I could test it in a darkened room, but I'd just like to know what everyone else is using. I put some still images of RWBG from site on my screen and everything seems good. I don't really have a good camera to take pictures of the monitor (unless the OnePlusOne is a champ at photo taking), but maybe a video would be good enough?


You need to put blackest background you can so you can see all BLB spots and amount/color of glow. You can use sites for it or make your own background in Paint for example.

Next you need full white background to check for uniformity. Same as above. You can also use white websites.

And in the end, but most important- play games in the dark. See if glow and BLB bothers you, do the bleeding light cover too much of screen, catching eye, annoys you, don't let you focus on game couse it stands out so much. Watch some full screen move with dark scenes (for example Batman: Origins) to check if it is acceptable. Best to play in dark games or games with dark content so you can see it.

During this above lower Brightness to the preferable level. TFT recommends 26, I end up always with 35, but some people play even on 50, so just test on what you like because that is how you will play and how you will see glow/BLB.

If you are unsure whenever one of your corners has BLB or glow: move to about 4-5 meters away from screen with black background. At this distance IPS glow should dissapear. If glow/light still remains in some areas that is BLB. Same if you move to angles- glow dissapear, BLB remains.

That is all what I do for tests, of course in the evening/night to see everything.

And yes- best is to take video and then screenshot- but make sure camera setting are configureted so video shows what you see in real life. It can be too dark or too bright so play with setting a little.

If anyone else has some other tests to run, let Shogon know pls


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> So I just received my 279Q from Newegg, and to my surprise everything seems hunky dory. No dead pixels, possibly minimal BLB, and no major signs of uniformity issues. Purchased on the 17th of this month, has a QC sticker on the box, and is a September batch model.
> 
> Though, what is everyone using to test their monitors now a days? I have about 4 hours or so before it gets really dark and I could test it in a darkened room, but I'd just like to know what everyone else is using. I put some still images of RWBG from site on my screen and everything seems good. I don't really have a good camera to take pictures of the monitor (unless the OnePlusOne is a champ at photo taking), but maybe a video would be good enough?


So I just used my phone's camera took a couple pictures in different situations, I lowered the Exposure setting as low as it could go, but for you, just try to make the image look like what you see with the naked eye. I took my photo from where my eyes would be and I took one in pitch-black and ambient light conditions. A video would work too. I was using the TFT Central recommended settings, so Racing Mode, 26 brightness, 97/93/100 RGB.

I hope that your model is good for you.


----------



## Costcosaurus

My monitor is in fact from the Sept. batch. Would you guys think it's a keeper, or would it be wise to return it and wait until QC is fixed? This one did have a QC sticker on the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Here's an image of my screen from a video, 26 brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> The most noticeable spots are the two right corners when viewed in person.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You need to put blackest background you can so you can see all BLB spots and amount/color of glow. You can use sites for it or make your own background in Paint for example.
> 
> Next you need full white background to check for uniformity. Same as above. You can also use white websites.
> 
> And in the end, but most important- play games in the dark. See if glow and BLB bothers you, do the bleeding light cover too much of screen, catching eye, annoys you, don't let you focus on game couse it stands out so much. Watch some full screen move with dark scenes (for example Batman: Origins) to check if it is acceptable. Best to play in dark games or games with dark content so you can see it.
> 
> During this above lower Brightness to the preferable level. TFT recommends 26, I end up always with 35, but some people play even on 50, so just test on what you like because that is how you will play and how you will see glow/BLB.
> 
> If you are unsure whenever one of your corners has BLB or glow: move to about 4-5 meters away from screen with black background. At this distance IPS glow should dissapear. If glow/light still remains in some areas that is BLB. Same if you move to angles- glow dissapear, BLB remains.
> 
> That is all what I do for tests, of course in the evening/night to see everything.
> 
> And yes- best is to take video and then screenshot- but make sure camera setting are configureted so video shows what you see in real life. It can be too dark or too bright so play with setting a little.
> 
> If anyone else has some other tests to run, let Shogon know pls


I'll test out watching Pyscho Pass (the movie) later tonight or Gundam The Origin ep. 2 if possible and maybe some games as well. I just used the method you said in paint (idk why I didn't think of that...took no time at all versus finding a LCD site lol) and it appears I do have some BLB in the upper right and lower left corners. It's quite minimal though compared to what others have been posting as of late. I'll try and get some pics or a video done later tonight, but first I feel the need to put this monitor on my Freedom Arm! Kinda sad though, as I do like the glowing light from the stand considering it matches my Gene VII haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> So I just used my phone's camera took a couple pictures in different situations, I lowered the Exposure setting as low as it could go, but for you, just try to make the image look like what you see with the naked eye. I took my photo from where my eyes would be and I took one in pitch-black and ambient light conditions. A video would work too. I was using the TFT Central recommended settings, so Racing Mode, 26 brightness, 97/93/100 RGB.
> 
> I hope that your model is good for you.


I'm also using the settings TFT said was best, and also set it to normal. I'll tinker with my camera later on tonight when it gets nice and dark.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> My monitor is in fact from the Sept. batch. Would you guys think it's a keeper, or would it be wise to return it and wait until QC is fixed? This one did have a QC sticker on the box.


Hey, It seems you have (I might be wrong since I don't know how accurate picture is) that you have yellow glow in top right corner. Is it correct?

Yellow glow in corners are imo worst thing as it will stand out as piss during any dark scenes.

Also, see if it bothers you while gaming. Try some dark games (be sure you play in evening/night as during day many flaws are hidden in IPS panels) and check how does it looks like, if it is annoying and irritating.

I will always return monitor with orange/yellow glow in corners, but I can't be sure if you have one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'll test out watching Pyscho Pass (the movie) later tonight or Gundam The Origin ep. 2 if possible and maybe some games as well. I just used the method you said in paint (idk why I didn't think of that...took no time at all versus finding a LCD site lol) and it appears I do have some BLB in the upper right and lower left corners. It's quite minimal though compared to what others have been posting as of late. I'll try and get some pics or a video done later tonight, but first I feel the need to put this monitor on my Freedom Arm! Kinda sad though, as I do like the glowing light from the stand considering it matches my Gene VII haha.
> I'm also using the settings TFT said was best, and also set it to normal. I'll tinker with my camera later on tonight when it gets nice and dark.


Make sure when you make background in Paint that your image has the same resulution size as your monitor resolution. If not- you will have some areas around edges (where you wanna test most) made in different shade of black- it can throw glow/BLB testing off. Make sure before making image fullscreen (slide show) that it has 1440p size.

Good luck!


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> My second is showing up Monday, so very curious to hear how yours turns out. Please let us know!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice! Can't wait. I hope you will get decent one! GL!


Alright, I got my panel in. My family was right, no QC stickers...this came straight from Asus.

I opened it up and was dreading what I found...it was still a Sept panel.

Opened it up, plugged it in...no dead or stuck pixels, so far at least.

Calibrated it...it's certainly more yellow'ish/green'ish/browny like Samsung's PLS, vs LG's AH-IPS. I have an LG AH-IPS PG278QR panel here with dream quality (no dead pixel, barely any backlight bleed, near perfect uniformity) to bench it against, and I'm extremely pleased to report my backlight is great, and the white uniformity is, at least, not noticeable to my eye.

Here's my backlights...PG287QR is on the picture's right, the PG is on the left.




There is one real bleed spot, and as we've all said, this picture exaggerates it. Not nearly that bad in real life...the two backlights look nearly the same.

This is at screen brightness 43.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Alright, I got my panel in. My family was right, no QC stickers...this came straight from Asus.
> 
> I opened it up and was dreading what I found...it was still a Sept panel.
> 
> Opened it up, plugged it in...no dead or stuck pixels, so far at least.
> 
> Calibrated it...it's certainly more yellow'ish/green'ish/browny like Samsung's PLS, vs LG's AH-IPS. I have an LG AH-IPS PG278QR panel here with dream quality (no dead pixel, barely any backlight bleed, near perfect uniformity) to bench it against, and I'm extremely pleased to report my backlight is great, and the white uniformity is, at least, not noticeable to my eye.
> 
> Here's my backlights...PG287QR is on the picture's right, the PG is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one real bleed spot, and as we've all said, this picture exaggerates it. Not nearly that bad in real life...the two backlights look nearly the same.
> 
> This is at screen brightness 43.


Nice! How is the screen uniformity? Any darker/brownish tint in the upper portion of the screen?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You can't put glow and bleed in the same bracket... totally different from each other and the issue with these monitors is BLEED rather than glow.


Yes I can because most people can't differentiate, and if anyone is viewing this monitor as well as taking pictures from less than 90cdm/3ft away, they are going to see and capture glow, especially if using the monitor with high brightness in a dim room. Mine arrived today; it has a tiny bit of yellow bleed in the bottom right corner @25 brightness and a few bleed "pinch," spots which are clearly caused by the overly tight and unnecessarily slim casing, but only a tiny bit of glow is visible when used with only my bias light.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You don't seem to be grasping this fact, as it's what so many people are experiencing. Many photos aren't actually THAT far off from what you do see, which is clearly that of a broken, faulty and unusable monitor that someone has paid A LOT of money for!


You don't seem to be grasping the fact that LCD panels have flaws which are greatly exacerbated when used under poor lighting conditions, and if you think that "many" of the photos in this thread are remotely accurate, then you need to see an eye doctor. This reminds me of the people who like to complained about how dull all plasma TVs and CRTs look in bright rooms (example).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is patently untrue and suggests you've only ever used monitors with rubbish IPS panels.


No, it suggests that you didn't read my first post in which I mentioned the local dimming VA panel I owned, plus I have experience with many other VA panels, the best three plasma TV's in existence and around twenty AHVA/IPS/PLS. Those serious about image quality use a bias light with their display...go check some AVS forum threads. OLED is the only display type capable of displaying black as black and not dark grey in a light-less room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's also clearly a widespread issue considering you can literally go anywhere online to find user reviews saying the same thing.


I haven't denied this, but people need a reality check if they are going to complain about light bleed and glow while viewing most displays with high brightness from too close* in a dark room. *The majority of AHVA/IPS/PLS, including the PG279Q, must be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away, or used with extremely bright lighting to avoid seeing glow. I think we can all agree that 90cm/3ft is too far for a 27," but there's nothing we can do about this aside from not buying these kinds of products or using smart lighting to compensate. What's more annoying is that the similarly priced 32" 4k AUO AHVA panels are glow free from 60cm/2ft away, suffer from far less off angle panel glow, and have better panel uniformity too.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Nice! How is the screen uniformity? Any darker/brownish tint in the upper portion of the screen?


Not that is immediately visible. I'll admit that the AH-IPS in the PB278QR has whiter whites in general though.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Alright, I got my panel in. My family was right, no QC stickers...this came straight from Asus.
> 
> I opened it up and was dreading what I found...it was still a Sept panel.
> 
> Opened it up, plugged it in...no dead or stuck pixels, so far at least.
> 
> Calibrated it...it's certainly more yellow'ish/green'ish/browny like Samsung's PLS, vs LG's AH-IPS. I have an LG AH-IPS PG278QR panel here with dream quality (no dead pixel, barely any backlight bleed, near perfect uniformity) to bench it against, and I'm extremely pleased to report my backlight is great, and the white uniformity is, at least, not noticeable to my eye.
> 
> Here's my backlights...PG287QR is on the picture's right, the PG is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one real bleed spot, and as we've all said, this picture exaggerates it. Not nearly that bad in real life...the two backlights look nearly the same.
> 
> This is at screen brightness 43.


I see A LOT of BLB spots around edges, I am basing this on what your photo is showing:



Also it seem that you have quite big glow in bottom right corner. As picture MAY be wrong- is it really yellowish instead of silverish/whiteish glow? If so I would return it.

Also this big BLB spot at up right from right bottom corner seems to emitte quite a lot of light. I had simmilar in my 2nd return and it reached in dark games even 4-5 cm deep into screen. It was awuful and was my reason to return it.

It looks bad on picture, If that is how it looks in real life- I would return.

Compare it to this (another user October panel PG279Q):



I am basing my observation on picture. But it looks bad. I had simillar as my 3rd and returned it next day. A lot of BLB spots aroud ruins every dark game. It looks like you have mini bulbs around screen,


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Not that is immediately visible. I'll admit that the AH-IPS in the PB278QR has whiter whites in general though.


Honestly, I think I could live with the BLB, because I would be using it for gaming. The uniformity and dead pixels is what gets me... If it has either of those(especially pixels), it is going back


----------



## MenacingTuba

https://flic.kr/p/AXGaLaAsus PG279Q B25 Versus Glossy X-Star by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/B54KyoAsus PG279Q B25 Versus Glossy X-Star Lights Off by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/AyMEBPAsus PG279Q 45cm Lights On Brightness 25 by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr

The first and last pictures was taken when using a single 2600 lumen 6500k/Daylight CFL ceiling light. The first and second pictures were taken from 90cm/3ft and the last was taken from 45cm/1.5ft. These are 99% accurate, and all were taken using 25 brightness which I have not measured yet with my i1 display pro colorimeter. I dislike the amount of glow and bleed (it's mostly pure white in reality; some spots suffer from a tiny yellow tint) it has, but the bleed is only visible when no lights are on. My X-Star used to be bleed-less, but it was damaged when it was shipped last year


----------



## Zyvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So I got my 60hz monitor back on the desk and I loaded up cs:go. I cant aim for my life now, it feels like my crosshair is on a slinky. It's horrible!


tell me about it, I can even feel it going from 165hz back to 144hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes I can because most people can't differentiate, and if anyone is viewing this monitor as well as taking pictures from less than 90cdm/3ft away, they are going to see and capture glow, especially if using the monitor with high brightness in a dim room. Mine arrived today; it has a tiny bit of yellow bleed in the bottom right corner @25 brightness and a few bleed "pinch," spots which are clearly caused by the overly tight and unnecessarily slim casing, but only a tiny bit of glow is visible when used with only my bias light.
> You don't seem to be grasping the fact that LCD panels have flaws which are greatly exacerbated when used under poor lighting conditions, and if you think that "many" of the photos in this thread are remotely accurate, then you need to see an eye doctor. This reminds me of the people who like to complained about how dull all plasma TVs and CRTs look in bright rooms (example).
> No, it suggests that you didn't read my first post in which I mentioned the local dimming VA panel I owned, plus I have experience with many other VA panels, the best three plasma TV's in existence and around twenty AHVA/IPS/PLS. Those serious about image quality use a bias light with their display...go check some AVS forum threads. OLED is the only display type capable of displaying black as black and not dark grey in a light-less room.
> 
> I haven't denied this, but people need a reality check if they are going to complain about light bleed and glow while viewing most displays with high brightness from too close* in a dark room. *The majority of AHVA/IPS/PLS, including the PG279Q, must be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away, or used with extremely bright lighting to avoid seeing glow. I think we can all agree that 90cm/3ft is too far for a 27," but there's nothing we can do about this aside not buying these kinds of products or using smart lighting to compensate. What's more annoying is that the similarly priced 32" 4k AUO AHVA panels are glow free from 60cm/2ft away, suffer from far less off angle panel glow, and have better panel uniformity too.


You can't win with this guy, he has to be right


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/AXGaLaAsus PG279Q B25 Versus Glossy X-Star by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/B54KyoAsus PG279Q B25 Versus Glossy X-Star Lights Off by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/AyMEBPAsus PG279Q 45cm Lights On Brightness 25 by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
> 
> The first and last pictures was taken when using a single 2600 lumen 6500k/Daylight CFL ceiling light. The first and second pictures were taken from 90cm/3ft and the last was taken from 45cm/1.5ft. These are 99% accurate, and all were taken using 25 brightness which I have not measured yet with my i1 display pro colorimeter. I dislike the amount of glow and bleed (it's mostly pure white in reality; some spots suffer from a tiny yellow tint) it has, but the bleed is not visible when used with just my bias light. My X-Star used to be bleed-less, but it was damaged when it was shipped last year


Is this an October panel?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes I can because most people can't differentiate, and if anyone is viewing this monitor as well as taking pictures from less than 90cdm/3ft away, they are going to see and capture glow, especially if using the monitor with high brightness in a dim room. Mine arrived today; it has a tiny bit of yellow bleed in the bottom right corner @25 brightness and a few bleed "pinch," spots which are clearly caused by the overly tight and unnecessarily slim casing, but only a tiny bit of glow is visible when used with only my bias light.


It's weird how many people in here with a little experience with panels are talking like experts after owning a couple of monitors. Only half the comments in here are actually helpful. I understand people are frustrated with their purchases due to what Asus promised, but it's become an echo chamber of the same people saying the same things. I'm just waiting for the Eizo and December Asus batches before I make my decision. Ideally there is a separate owners thread, and a separate testing thread, so people can actually compare test methodologies and note date/retailers/batches without having to read through all the walls of text.


----------



## Ryzone

Damn guys the reviews on newegg are coming in fast now. It's such a low score lol poor asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Alright, I got my panel in. My family was right, no QC stickers...this came straight from Asus.
> 
> I opened it up and was dreading what I found...it was still a Sept panel.
> 
> Opened it up, plugged it in...no dead or stuck pixels, so far at least.
> 
> Calibrated it...it's certainly more yellow'ish/green'ish/browny like Samsung's PLS, vs LG's AH-IPS. I have an LG AH-IPS PG278QR panel here with dream quality (no dead pixel, barely any backlight bleed, near perfect uniformity) to bench it against, and I'm extremely pleased to report my backlight is great, and the white uniformity is, at least, not noticeable to my eye.
> 
> Here's my backlights...PG287QR is on the picture's right, the PG is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one real bleed spot, and as we've all said, this picture exaggerates it. Not nearly that bad in real life...the two backlights look nearly the same.
> 
> This is at screen brightness 43.


Well, I would say PG279Q is on right and in my opinion it looks worse than PG287QR on left. You took the photo from far distance so the right bottom orange glow must be horrible from your normal sitting position.... But of course if you like it then keep it for sure. But I have seen much better samples here. This is even worse than mine I've returned. But mostly because of yellow tint at the top third, otherwise I would keep it....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I haven't denied this, but people need a reality check if they are going to complain about light bleed and glow while viewing most displays with high brightness from too close* in a dark room. *The majority of AHVA/IPS/PLS, including the PG279Q, must be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away, or used with extremely bright lighting to avoid seeing glow. I think we can all agree that 90cm/3ft is too far for a 27," but there's nothing we can do about this aside from not buying these kinds of products or using smart lighting to compensate. What's more annoying is that the similarly priced 32" 4k AUO AHVA panels are glow free from 60cm/2ft away, suffer from far less off angle panel glow, and have better panel uniformity too.


One point here is that I have seen PG279Q with no bleed at all and only normal silverfish IPS glow which is given by technology. So why should I expect less than this for such price ??? So one customer get a car with perfect painting and another for the same money with some scratches on it. If they are not able to ensure quality across batches then they should divide them by quality levels and adjust the price accordingly, e.g. 1 - 2 - 3. I would pay more to get panel from quality 1 group gladly but I don't want to play this lottery to get 3. Picky? Maybe, but I've paid lot of money so I expect some quality. I know I can't have an IPS display without some amount of glow but definitely backlight bleeding is not a feature as well as yellow tint at top with 6% temperature difference from central point. For me this is not acceptable, I could take some glow and minor bleed but this uniformity is not acceptable. They either need to improve the process or they won't get money from me.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn guys the reviews on newegg are coming in fast now. It's such a low score lol poor asus.


Great. No mercy with them If they are selling panels with such crap quality for such big money. The more people return monitors the better. Maybe after this companies wake up and start improving their technologies to produce panels with constant and good quality and not lottery panels. This is not an office monitor where bleeding or glow does not matter... Btw, may I add review on Newegg if I did not buy from them ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If anyone is viewing this monitor as well as taking pictures from less than 90cdm/3ft away, they are going to see and capture glow, especially if using the monitor with high brightness in a dim room. Mine arrived today; it has a tiny bit of yellow bleed in the bottom right corner @25 brightness and a few bleed "pinch," spots which are clearly caused by the overly tight and unnecessarily slim casing, but only a tiny bit of glow is visible when used with only my bias light.
> 
> OLED is the only display type capable of displaying black as black and not dark grey in a light-less room.
> 
> People need a reality check if they are going to complain about light bleed and glow while viewing most displays with high brightness from too close* in a dark room. *The majority of AHVA/IPS/PLS, including the PG279Q, must be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away, or used with extremely bright lighting to avoid seeing glow. I think we can all agree that 90cm/3ft is too far for a 27," but there's nothing we can do about this aside from not buying these kinds of products or using smart lighting to compensate.


I haven't seen other users monitors up close and personal to make a judgement as to how accurate their photos are... but what I CAN say is that I have owned several IPS monitor over the years, and the TWO Acer XB270HU monitors I had were just shocking, worst I've ever seen, and didn't look too far off many of the photos I've seen on this forum and everywhere else online.

Of course OLED will destroy IPS, VA or TN when it comes to blacks, but such monitors are years away... but that doesn't mean you can't have a satisfactory experience with IPS in a dark room, and I KNOW because my Samsung PLS is fine in that respect... small amount of glow bottom left, but it's hardly noticeable. My only wish is that it was faster and had some sort of variable sync. I don't need smart lighting or to sit 3ft away to enjoy it otherwise though. Furthermore, as has been demonstrated in several posts, there ARE good examples of the PG279Q out there.... yours seems fine and a million miles from what I had with my XB270HUs... so there is no reason they shouldn't all be like this.

Someone else has mentioned this, but it's not like people are turning on monitors and saying "WOW, this is amazing, what an amazing panel... let me just take an underexposed photo with my phone... OHMYGOD, that looks terrible, RMA!! The world must know about this, let me post these photos everywhere!!"


----------



## IronSights

I'm sorely tempted to throw caution to the winds and just get one next week but from the sound of things, it'd be wiser to wait a few months. That said, it's likely the price will go up by the time Asus actually gets their stuff together (my country's terrible exchange rate means I'd already be paying the equivalent of U.S.$1420.00 at the current listed price) so pretty much a rock and hard place situation for me right now.


----------



## neonash67

Got mine today from Australia September model
Uniformity seems fine little darker in some areas but no yellow tint
blb is pretty bad better then the acer i got before tho
But the yellow glow in the lower right corner *** is that...sigh
50brightness


----------



## Mul3man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> It's weird how many people in here with a little experience with panels are talking like experts after owning a couple of monitors. Only half the comments in here are actually helpful. I understand people are frustrated with their purchases due to what Asus promised, but it's become an echo chamber of the same people saying the same things. I'm just waiting for the Eizo and December Asus batches before I make my decision. Ideally there is a separate owners thread, and a separate testing thread, so people can actually compare test methodologies and note date/retailers/batches without having to read through all the walls of text.


This was a very informative thread at the start but it is now a complete mess after a few excitable people being responsible for a quarter of the posts.
"I want it! I want it!"
"Why is it not in stock?"
"It's coming today!"
"It's FANTASTIC!"
"URGGHH!! It looks awful with a blanket over your head!"
"I'm sending it back!"
"I want another!"
"Send me five and I'll pick the best."

Jeez! I returned a couple of Acer and one Asus IPS but didn't make over 500 posts telling others how to "find the perfect panel".

It's not rocket science. Turn the monitor on. Use it for a few days in NORMAL conditions. If you don't like it send it back and move on.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> It's weird how many people in here with a little experience with panels are talking like experts after owning a couple of monitors. Only half the comments in here are actually helpful. I understand people are frustrated with their purchases due to what Asus promised, but it's become an echo chamber of the same people saying the same things. I'm just waiting for the Eizo and December Asus batches before I make my decision. Ideally there is a separate owners thread, and a separate testing thread, so people can actually compare test methodologies and note date/retailers/batches without having to read through all the walls of text.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very informative thread at the start but it is now a complete mess after a few excitable people being responsible for a quarter of the posts.
> "I want it! I want it!"
> "Why is it not in stock?"
> "It's coming today!"
> "It's FANTASTIC!"
> "URGGHH!! It looks awful with a blanket over your head!"
> "I'm sending it back!"
> "I want another!"
> "Send me five and I'll pick the best."
> 
> Jeez! I returned a couple of Acer and one Asus IPS but didn't make over 500 posts telling others how to "find the perfect panel".
> 
> It's not rocket science. Turn the monitor on. Use it for a few days in NORMAL conditions. If you don't like it send it back and move on.
Click to expand...

Quoting for truth. When a thread gets 5 pages of new posts in half a day, which we have to sift through to get updates, filled with pictures of overexposure crap, it's a bit frustrating.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quoting for truth. When a thread gets 5 pages of new posts in half a day, which we have to sift through to get updates, filled with pictures of overexposure crap, it's a bit frustrating.


I had to unsub from email updates as the email spam was worse than my wife whatsapp one.


----------



## misiak

Regarding over-exposure photos.... Well, it demonstrates clearly all possible issues with backlighting of the monitor. Compare these two over-exposure photos of my BenQ GW2470 VA panel and Dell S2415H IPS panel. Same conditions. They look better in reality of course but you can get the point. While BenQ is great even over-exposured, Dell sucks with light bleed. I'm not talking about black levels, these are different technologies. Intentionally I've stepped few meters back to not capture glow, but you can see it is there anyway. So big it was... So do you think people should accept this ??? Definitely not...

Bottom line: From these you can see that not only AUO sucks, LG as well and that's pretty sad. 2 years old LG IPS I had before was much better than this new Dell. GW2470 is VA and made by AUO and it's much better than this Dell. And it overclocks up to 87Hz. Dell only up to 75Hz. The only drawback it is a bit slower.

*Dell S2415H IPS:*





*BenQ GW2470 VA*


----------



## Pereb

IPS in general seem more prone to BLB than TN and VA unfortunately. I guess the manufacturers don't care about BLB on IPS since they have glow anyway


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> IPS in general seem more prone to BLB than TN and VA unfortunately. I guess the manufacturers don't care about BLB on IPS since they have glow anyway


Really don't know what's the culprit. Could be a reason. Anyway it's ridiculous. My previous IPS panels did not have bleed, only some glow. This Dell was horrible. Also the half right side had some greenish tint to it. Really bad uniformity. You can see that it has also this infamous *orange* glow as well. I wonder, what's wrong? It is different panel from LG. I thought this issues were primary present on fast 144Hz IPS panels from AUO. Another panel Dell U2414H has only a bit of silverfish glow in bottom right corner. I believe orange glow is definitely a fault. I assume it can be caused by some hidden backlight bleeding or what.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This Dell was horrible. Also the half right side had some greenish tint to it. Really bad uniformity. You can see that it has also this infamous *orange* glow as well.


I'm glad you mentioned this because this thread is full of posts saying "LG and Samsung don't make panels with this kind of glow". They obviously do. I have a bunch of Dells at work with LG's AH-IPS panels, and they all glow like a mother. The problem is that people can accept it at $300, but not at $800. That's understandable to a point, the point being that LG monitors are not 1440p, don't have 5 ms average response times, and don't function at 144-165 Hz.

Regardless, i hope December brings the Eizos and better Nov/Dec panels.


----------



## unSatisfied

I'll just leave this here, because people are still commenting on how bad/good a specific panel is without any information on the ISO of the camera:

100 ISO:


800 ISO:


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn guys the reviews on newegg are coming in fast now. It's such a low score lol poor asus.


The last 3 or so have been good, so maybe that is a sign better quality monitors are being shipped...


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I'll just leave this here, because people are still commenting on how bad/good a specific panel is without any information on the ISO of the camera:
> 
> 100 ISO:
> 
> 
> 800 ISO:


Best way is to match what you see with ur eyes with viewfinder. Even 100 ISO won't be the same on other cameras/lenses.

So instead trying to set your cameras/phones to 100 ISO, try to match the viefwinder image with what you see. And ofc set lower ISO than 800 as it will possibly have worse quality.

Btw still can see 9-10 bleed spots on 100 iso.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned this because this thread is full of posts saying "LG and Samsung don't make panels with this kind of glow". They obviously do. I have a bunch of Dells at work with LG's AH-IPS panels, and they all glow like a mother. The problem is that people can accept it at $300, but not at $800. That's understandable to a point, the point being that LG monitors are not 1440p, don't have 5 ms average response times, and don't function at 144-165 Hz.
> 
> Regardless, i hope December brings the Eizos and better Nov/Dec panels.


Yep, before I bought the Dell I thought AUO makes trash panels and LG is much better. Well, changed my mind







It's lottery even with other brands. This Dell was even worse than XB270HU and PG279Q regarding image quality. The other Dell has horrible factory settings, gamma is like 1.8 - 1.9. There is nothing you can set-up in menu and has same amount of glow and BLB than PG I had before. It's not orange though. The only problem I've had with PG was that yellow tint at the top. Otherwise I would keep it as BLB and glow was not that bad. Hope they will at least stabilize the uniformity issues and later I will give It a try again. Until then, I will stick with my Benq at 87Hz which is flawless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I'll just leave this here, because people are still commenting on how bad/good a specific panel is without any information on the ISO of the camera:
> 
> 100 ISO:
> 
> 
> 800 ISO:


Yep, but people mention exaggeration. Your panel has pretty much BLB spots in my opinion. Orange glow as well, but if you satisfied with this sample, keep it. This is mine Benq AMVA+ panel at f4.5, 1s, ISO 100, 200 and 800.

ISO 100:



ISO 200:



ISO 800:


----------



## karlahoin

I have been delaying my monitor purchase for quite some time. Ages to be precise. Almost got the Acer Predators (wanting G-Sync and a fast 1440p model) but gave up after all the terrible comments.

So, lets wait for the next Asus. Ah, here it is, should be much better.
/checks pro reviews: "BEST MONITOR EVER"
/checks user reviews: "Piece of crap. Lots of glow. Galaxies of dead pixels. Dust under the screen. Fingerprints. etc. etc"

It's getting difficult to see the difference between acceptable criticism and people being too picky (yes, even if it is expensive).

So I gave up and just ordered one. I'm in Europe (NL) and it cost 845 Eur (896 USD). Tried to get info about RMAs from the shop, but they said they heard nothing yet. That doesn't say much because they started selling them a week or two ago, so not enough time for returns.

I should be getting it in a couple of days and will let you know how it goes.

I'm not ultra-picky, coming from an ancient 22" 1650x1050 Samsung, so I'm sure I'll be tolerant to issues. But if it is indeed terrible, I'll ask for a refund and won't bother getting another one... seems to be a waste of time.


----------



## Nicholars

Menacingtuba can you answer me a question, I value your opinion because you have a lot of experience etc. How do you think these AHVA screens compare to an LG IPS screen in terms of amount of glow and quality of colors? Assuming you had a good example of both. I am considering the Acer X34 but it is so much money, apparently has some potential problems with it, and I do not trust Acer as a brand, so I might just get a replacement of my current screen. But I have an urge to try the acer X34 incase it has better glow, better whites and better colors. So I don't know what to do about it. The issues I have with this screen is the amount of IPS glow (even without much backlight bleed there seems to be a lot of white glow at the bottom), and the colors are good but I don't know if the LG would be better. Main problem is the white uniformity / yellow tint, but I don't know what to do. Assuming you had a good X34 and a good PG279Q is the glow going to be about the same or better / worse on AHVA vs LG IPS? Also how about the colors? Thanks.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, before I bought the Dell I thought AUO makes trash panels and LG is much better. Well, changed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's lottery even with other brands. This Dell was even worse than XB270HU and PG279Q regarding image quality. The other Dell has horrible factory settings, gamma is like 1.8 - 1.9. There is nothing you can set-up in menu and has same amount of glow and BLB than PG I had before. It's not orange though. The only problem I've had with PG was that yellow tint at the top. Otherwise I would keep it as BLB and glow was not that bad.


You are in a similar situation to me, so did you try an LG IPS and find it not much better for glow and colors compared to the PG279Q with AUO panel in it? I don't know if I want a replacement with hopefully no yellow problem, or a X34 with LG IPS panel just so much money for a product made by Acer. I don't really trust that acer uses good quality components and they have a short warranty etc.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But I have an urge to try the acer X34 incase it has better glow


Well, it might have the same or worse glow, but you won't see it as much because it's curved. At a specific distance, you won't notice any glow horizontally.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Best way is to match what you see with ur eyes with viewfinder. Even 100 ISO won't be the same on other cameras/lenses.
> 
> So instead trying to set your cameras/phones to 100 ISO, try to match the viefwinder image with what you see. And ofc set lower ISO than 800 as it will possibly have worse quality.
> 
> Btw still can see 9-10 bleed spots on 100 iso.


Lol, I highly doubt one can actually see these spots unless the screen is completely black. I just feel like you guys are being way to picky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> I have been delaying my monitor purchase for quite some time. Ages to be precise. Almost got the Acer Predators (wanting G-Sync and a fast 1440p model) but gave up after all the terrible comments.
> 
> So, lets wait for the next Asus. Ah, here it is, should be much better.
> /checks pro reviews: "BEST MONITOR EVER"
> /checks user reviews: "Piece of crap. Lots of glow. Galaxies of dead pixels. Dust under the screen. Fingerprints. etc. etc"
> 
> It's getting difficult to see the difference between acceptable criticism and people being too picky (yes, even if it is expensive).
> 
> So I gave up and just ordered one. I'm in Europe (NL) and it cost 845 Eur (896 USD). Tried to get info about RMAs from the shop, but they said they heard nothing yet. That doesn't say much because they started selling them a week or two ago, so not enough time for returns.
> 
> I should be getting it in a couple of days and will let you know how it goes.
> 
> I'm not ultra-picky, coming from an ancient 22" 1650x1050 Samsung, so I'm sure I'll be tolerant to issues. But if it is indeed terrible, I'll ask for a refund and won't bother getting another one... seems to be a waste of time.


Let me know how it is! I just think that the majority of the users on this forum are extremely picky. I don't see why people would check for faults by setting their background to black.. Who cares if you don't notice it while using it?


----------



## unSatisfied

whoops double post


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Lol, I highly doubt one can actually see these spots unless the screen is completely black. I just feel like you guys are being way to picky.


Well there's a lot of games that have lot of dark areas around the edge of the screen. I could actually see them easily during day on mine PG. And when you turned lights off it was even worse.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, it might have the same or worse glow, but you won't see it as much because it's curved. At a specific distance, you won't notice any glow horizontally.


That is an advantage of the bigger screen, you can sit further away so you will see it less, I do not like acer at all or trust that they actually use decent components that won't break after the 2 year warranty runs out. I would just like to know from someone who has owned both, do the LG IPS screens have significantly less glow and better colors than these AUO screens?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> I have been delaying my monitor purchase for quite some time. Ages to be precise. Almost got the Acer Predators (wanting G-Sync and a fast 1440p model) but gave up after all the terrible comments.
> 
> So, lets wait for the next Asus. Ah, here it is, should be much better.
> /checks pro reviews: "BEST MONITOR EVER"
> /checks user reviews: "Piece of crap. Lots of glow. Galaxies of dead pixels. Dust under the screen. Fingerprints. etc. etc"
> 
> It's getting difficult to see the difference between acceptable criticism and people being too picky (yes, even if it is expensive).
> 
> So I gave up and just ordered one. I'm in Europe (NL) and it cost 845 Eur (896 USD). Tried to get info about RMAs from the shop, but they said they heard nothing yet. That doesn't say much because they started selling them a week or two ago, so not enough time for returns.
> 
> I should be getting it in a couple of days and will let you know how it goes.
> 
> I'm not ultra-picky, coming from an ancient 22" 1650x1050 Samsung, so I'm sure I'll be tolerant to issues. But if it is indeed terrible, I'll ask for a refund and won't bother getting another one... seems to be a waste of time.


Call it what you want, but do you think it is unreasonable for people to expect less issues with an $800 premium monitor?? I don't think so at all...

It is more of a principal thing for me at this point. ASUS sells me this premium piece of hardware at a premium price, but didn't give me what I paid for. I should not have to deal with dead pixels and orange BLB at this price point. Maybe if they knocked off $200 for these defective panels, there wouldn't be as much complaining and more acceptance.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Well there's a lot of games that have lot of dark areas around the edge of the screen. I could actually see them easily during day on mine PG. And when you turned lights off it was even worse.


Who plays in a pitch dark room though? Maybe it's just me, but that seems very impractical (I'd imagine people still have a lamp/small light on or something). I think I'm going to order one of these monitors, I always have a light on (playing without lights on and staring at a monitor is super unhealthy), and play games like CS:GO and League of Legends.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Lol, I highly doubt one can actually see these spots unless the screen is completely black. I just feel like you guys are being way to picky.
> Let me know how it is! I just think that the majority of the users on this forum are extremely picky. I don't see why people would check for faults by setting their background to black.. Who cares if you don't notice it while using it?


I plan to have a balanced review, from a purely practical point of view. Mostly, using the monitor for gaming and Windows work, in rooms that are moderately lit (never in darkness).
I'm expecting some glow and lack of uniformity. Despite the price, it won't be a perfect OLED-like screen. If I'm happy enough with it, I'll keep it.

But if the quality is really unacceptable (like a cluster of bad pixels, especially in the central area, exaggerated tinting, etc) I'll just give up on the current GSYNC/IPS/144+ generation, send it back and buy something costing half.

I'll post my findings when I get it on Saturday. The unit is sold from The Netherlands and at the moment I do now know manufacturing date or other details, but they started selling them about 1 week ago.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> That is an advantage of the bigger screen, you can sit further away so you will see it less


Sure, but what i meant is that, because the screen is curved, any portion of it will always be at less of an angle from your eyes than a normal monitor, which lessens the perceived glow.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Who plays in a pitch dark room though? Maybe it's just me, but that seems very impractical (I'd imagine people still have a lamp/small light on or something). I think I'm going to order one of these monitors, I always have a light on (playing without lights on and staring at a monitor is super unhealthy), and play games like CS:GO and League of Legends.


If you have screen properly calibrated and you have ambient lightning meter which can adjust brightness/contrast it's okay to play in dark room. Anyway watching movies with BLB and orange glow coming from every edge of the screen ain't best experience. Those problems shouldn't be present with premium quality panel like this. I mean 150$ LCDs have better quality... If you are okay with that it's your choice, some people don't want to spend lot of money for crap quality panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You are in a similar situation to me, so did you try an LG IPS and find it not much better for glow and colors compared to the PG279Q with AUO panel in it? I don't know if I want a replacement with hopefully no yellow problem, or a X34 with LG IPS panel just so much money for a product made by Acer. I don't really trust that acer uses good quality components and they have a short warranty etc.


Definitely, both of them! I've took 2 IPS Dell panels in hope at least one will be good, but both sucks. That S2415H is absolutely horrible, you saw the photos. Uniformity very bad... Even orange glow. Bleeding everywhere. The U2414H is better but terrible factory setting (the calibration report is a joke, I don't even need a sond to tell it sucks). But overal uniformity is good. Glow in two corners, silver one. Will try to make some photos this evening. But from what I can say is that this Benq AMVA+ panel is better. No glow, no bleed, good uniformity. Only drawback is response time kinda slow with some transitions and dithering is not as good as IPS LG screen (Dell).

Concerning colors, after calibration the colors were just fine on 144Hz and 165Hz AUO IPS panels. X34 will have pretty much of glow in my opinion as it is wide screen so you have wider angle. At the other side it is curved so it can ease problems with glow. I saw a photo of X34 and it had horrible IPS glow (see below). If I were you I would wait a bit and then try another luck with 16:9 AUO panels. Or wait until something completely new will come out. I would like to see a fast panel with VA technology, however slow response time can be a problem. Don't trust manufacturers saying on VA panel it ha 4ms GTG response time, it's a bullsh..... Fastest transition yes, but slowest may have 30ms... Especially transition from black to gray is pain.

X34 IPS glow:


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Is this an October panel?


September.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Menacingtuba can you answer me a question, I value your opinion because you have a lot of experience etc. How do you think these AHVA screens compare to an LG IPS screen in terms of amount of glow and quality of colors? Assuming you had a good example of both. I am considering the Acer X34 but it is so much money, apparently has some potential problems with it, and I do not trust Acer as a brand, so I might just get a replacement of my current screen. But I have an urge to try the acer X34 incase it has better glow, better whites and better colors. So I don't know what to do about it. Either get a replacement for this one, or get a refund and buy an X34. The main issues I have with this screen is the amount of IPS glow (even without much backlight bleed there seems to be a lot of white glow at the bottom), and the colors are good but I don't know if the LG would be better. Main problem is the white uniformity / yellow tint, but I don't know what to do. Assuming you had a good X34 and a good PG279Q is the glow going to be about the same or better / worse on AHVA vs LG IPS? Also how about the colors? Thanks.


The 27-34" 3840/2560x1440p AH-IPS panels are really similar, but 1440p and 32" 4k AHVA usually offer better calibrated image quality since they have a smaller, more accurate colour spaces compared to IPS which over-saturate green and yellow more (look at the triangles in TFT Centrals review of the PG279Q & X34). My PG279Q has a preset yellow tint, but it's easy to reduce simply by changing the colour temperature from User to Warm, and it bests almost all of the IPS panels I've tested color accuracy wise once calibrated, though it obviously looks dull next to my glossy X-Star and Wasabi Mango with Plasma Deposition Coating.

Forget about perceived black depth if you buy a frame-less 21:9 monitor and refuse to use it with bias lighting: https://flic.kr/p/pPhVeJ Your NEC>>>all frame-less panels not used with bias lighting perceived black deth wise, and one must sit even further away from the ultra-wide 34" panels to avoid seeing glow.

LG will likely sell low glow/glow free equivalents to the PG279Q next year along with Samsung. I'm not sure why LG decided to make low glow 25-27" 1080p AH-IPS (HP 25-27CW & XW monitors) first: https://flic.kr/p/yEJJZD

The HP 25-27CW & XW monitors suffer from far less glow than the PG279Q, and offer nearly as accurate, but more vibrant colours than the PG279Q for a fifth of the price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Who plays in a pitch dark room though?


People who don't care about image quality (if not using very low brightness or a bias light), or don't realize how easy it is to improve their display with decent lighting. All of the gaming monitors are matte because the manufacturers expect them to be used in very bright lighting conditions and don't want to deal with people complaining about reflections on top of poor quality control. Asus expects people to use these in bright rooms like Panasonic, Pioneer and Samsung expected people who bought high end plasma TV's to use them in dark rooms with a bias light. Of course there were a few people who placed their high end plasma TV in bright rooms and complained about how dim and dull they looked, but they're the minority.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Who plays in a pitch dark room though? Maybe it's just me, but that seems very impractical (I'd imagine people still have a lamp/small light on or something). I think I'm going to order one of these monitors, I always have a light on (playing without lights on and staring at a monitor is super unhealthy), and play games like CS:GO and League of Legends.


I play in a pitch dark room quite often.
You haven't felt gaming nirvana until you've played with benq blur reduction with 0.5ms strobe pulse widths at 100hz refresh rate, 100 FPS vsync on. 60 cd/m2 brightness isn't that hard to deal with...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> LG will likely sell low glow/glow free equivalents to the PG279Q next year along with Samsung. I'm not sure why LG decided to make low glow 25-27" 1080p AH-IPS (HP 25-27CW & XW monitors) first: https://flic.kr/p/yEJJZD
> 
> The HP 25-27CW & XW monitors suffer from far less glow than the PG279Q, and offer nearly as accurate, but more vibrant colours than the PG279Q for a fifth of the price.


Tell me more about these glow free panels. What are they ? Never heard of them, what technology does it use ? I saw this review of HP25CW, there seems to be really almost no glow but what condition have been used to capture the screen? It is a different technology or why it has low glow ?? Thx.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> September.
> The 27-34" 3840/2560x1440p AH-IPS panels are really similar, but 1440p and 32" 4k AHVA usually offer better calibrated image quality since they have a smaller, more accurate colour spaces compared to IPS which over-saturate green and yellow more (look at the triangles in TFT Centrals review of the PG279Q & X34). My PG279Q has a preset yellow tint, but it's easy to reduce simply by changing the colour temperature from User to Warm, and it bests almost all of the IPS panels I've tested color accuracy wise once calibrated, though it obviously looks dull next to my glossy X-Star and Wasabi Mango with Plasma Deposition Coating.
> 
> Forget about perceived black depth if you buy a frame-less 21:9 monitor and refuse to use it with bias lighting: https://flic.kr/p/pPhVeJ Your NEC>>>all frame-less panels not used with bias lighting perceived black deth wise, and one must sit even further away from the ultra-wide 34" panels to avoid seeing glow.
> 
> LG will likely sell low glow/glow free equivalents to the PG279Q next year along with Samsung. I'm not sure why LG decided to make low glow 25-27" 1080p AH-IPS (HP 25-27CW & XW monitors) first: https://flic.kr/p/yEJJZD
> 
> The HP 25-27CW & XW monitors suffer from far less glow than the PG279Q, and offer nearly as accurate, but more vibrant colours than the PG279Q for a fifth of the price.
> People who don't care about image quality or don't realize how easy it is to improve their display with decent lighting. All of the gaming monitors are matte because the manufacturers expect them to be used in very bright lighting conditions. Asus expects people to use these in bright rooms like Panasonic, Pioneer and Samsung expected people who bought high end plasma TV's to use them in dark rooms with a bias light. Of course there were a few people who placed their high end plasma TV in bright rooms and complained about how dim and dull they looked, but they're the minority.


Thanks for reply.. I am not talking about the yellow tint which can easily be fixed with the color controls, I am talking about bad white uniformity and an obvious yellow patch on the top of the screen, which cannot be fixed by any calibration or color controls unfortunately. After using Gsync 144hz, I am not interested in 60hz, I have seen that LG are releasing new IPS screens with TW polarizer at some point, but the only ones listed are 24" 1080p 60hz which are not interesting as I want 100+hz and Gsync. I have not seen any information at all about any 144hz IPS screens with or without glow from LG or Samsung. But out of what is currently available, which is the PG279Q or X34, I don't know, I am guessing then from what you say that they will be about the same for IPS glow and the colors will be similar?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Who plays in a pitch dark room though? Maybe it's just me, but that seems very impractical (I'd imagine people still have a lamp/small light on or something). I think I'm going to order one of these monitors, I always have a light on (playing without lights on and staring at a monitor is super unhealthy), and play games like CS:GO and League of Legends.


I for one play in pitch dark rooms or in low ambient light settings. I can assure you that while playing games that feature low-light situations, Skyrim in my case, the BLB is indeed significant enough to cause discoloration in areas of the screen.

A lot of people here have been talking about how I should be using my monitor a certain way because that's just how these IPS monitors work, but as I stated earlier, I am coming from a 1080p IPS display that I've had for 3 years that had NONE of the problems that my PG279Q has had. I think that alone is good enough to warrant a refund/replacement, especially when my old monitor was half the price of this.

I think everyone here agrees that it's obviously ridiculous to think that you can view an IPS screen from close up in low-light situations and not get any glow, that is certainly a part of IPS technology right now, but to say that people should be putting up with BLB that should not be happening is even more ridiculous.

Now that's not to say that if you, personally are comfortable with your specific monitor and are willing to put up with BLB, uniformity, or whatever, then go right ahead.

I'm not saying you specifically unSatisfied, but in general I think it's rude to come in here and tell people that they should settle for anything less than "perfect" when we're shelling out $800 plus tax for this.

Also for you all who are complaining about over-exposure, the pictures are fine for judging across a single panel, for example my monitor has a perfect top-left corner, but the other 3 exhibit some degree of BLB. You can look at my picture and clearly see the issue, regardless if the BLB is exaggerated due to overexposure.

TL;DR The BLB is affecting my games in a multitude of lighting and seating positions, so it's getting a replacement, that's fair.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Tell me more about these glow free panels. What are they ? Never heard of them, what technology does it use ? I saw this review of HP25CW, there seems to be really almost no glow but what condition have been used to capture the screen? It is a different technology or why it has low glow ?? Thx.


There's the A-TW polarizer which eliminates IPS glow, but there's only very few monitors (both old and expensive) that use it.
Samsung has a 1440p PLS panel that is somehow completely glow free (does NOT use A-TW polarizer since that introduces a green/magenta tint from extreme angles), used in some Qnix monitors and the Eizo EV2736W, see TFTCentral review


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> There's the A-TW polarizer which eliminates IPS glow, but there's only very few monitors (both old and expensive) that use it.
> Samsung has a 1440p PLS panel that is somehow completely glow free (does NOT use A-TW polarizer since that introduces a green/magenta tint from extreme angles), used in some Qnix monitors and the Eizo EV2736W, see TFTCentral review


Yes I know about polarizers but never seen a monitor with that. At least "cheap" ones. How did they manage to do it that there is no glow ???? To be honest I don't care about green tint from angles caused by polarizers, but I want to have no glow from my normal sitting position. Are they expensive or why they are not used widely? Also this Samsung, how comes it is without glow. Sometimes I really don't understand these technologies....


----------



## Gigantoad

So I'm just wondering, is there really no setting to change sharpness on this monitor? Can't seem to find one.


----------



## Ziver

I can only see that blb on dark black wallpaper. Of course better on normal view (phone make it worst). Benny89 , after some usage can it be better ? ( Like Burn-In) . By the way , it doesnt have dead pixel or anything else.

Turkey - September Model


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> Who plays in a pitch dark room though? Maybe it's just me, but that seems very impractical (I'd imagine people still have a lamp/small light on or something). I think I'm going to order one of these monitors, I always have a light on (playing without lights on and staring at a monitor is super unhealthy), and play games like CS:GO and League of Legends.


Been playing games like that for years, the light is immersion breaking







No worries though, once OLED goes mainstream and we see monitors with OLED we can all have perfect blacks


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see that blb on dark black wallpaper. Of course better on normal view (phone make it worst). Benny89 , after some usage can it be better ? ( Like Burn-In) . By the way , it doesnt have dead pixel or anything else.
> 
> Turkey - September Model


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see that blb on dark black wallpaper. Of course better on normal view (phone make it worst). Benny89 , after some usage can it be better ? ( Like Burn-In) . By the way , it doesnt have dead pixel or anything else.
> 
> Turkey - September Model


No offense bro, but the lower right corner looks pretty bad. Maybe it is the picture quality, or whatever. But that is fairly significant light bleed. But if it doesn't bother you, then all is good right?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see that blb on dark black wallpaper. Of course better on normal view (phone make it worst). Benny89 , after some usage can it be better ? ( Like Burn-In) . By the way , it doesnt have dead pixel or anything else.
> 
> Turkey - September Model


Looks really bad at bottom right. If you have yellow glow in corner- that is faulty. Also your BLB spots seem pretty bad, but that can be picture exaggerating it.

Anyway I tried Burn-In method, leaving screen for long time on with bright content to see if that reduce glow. And yes, after few days it can slightly reduce IPS glow. But it has no effect on BLB (can increase it though







). And if your corners have yellowish glow- no Burn-In will help with it.

So If you BLB/yellow glow bother you while gaming, is very visible and distracting- I would suggest returning it. But again- your picture may lie







so it depends on your real life experiance







.

Cheers


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, before I bought the Dell I thought AUO makes trash panels and LG is much better. Well, changed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's lottery even with other brands.


Are you referring to the NEW Dell S2716DG? Is it just as bad as the Asus/AUO panel?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Are you referring to the NEW Dell S2716DG? Is it just as bad as the Asus/AUO panel?


It's probably a lottery with these types of panels. It is cheaper though vs. this Asus monitor.

In regards to my PG279Q it's a keeper. I might be able to play some GTAV later today if I get the time. Watching a movie on this thing last night isn't half bad, but if I compare it to my U2711 (which I feel is unfair as it's an UltraSharp after all and was more expensive at the time) it was slightly worse image quality. Motion quality though seems just the same as the TN Swift, but the colors are enjoyable.

Considering the lottery involved on this monitor some of you may be better off just waiting or passing on it entirely. It seems like the PG278Q gamble from last year all over again (my 2nd monitor was perfect, the first had a stuck pixel). I have Premium or whatever that added service is from Newegg in case things went south and I had to return it.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> It's weird how many people in here with a little experience with panels are talking like experts after owning a couple of monitors. Only half the comments in here are actually helpful. I understand people are frustrated with their purchases due to what Asus promised, but it's become an echo chamber of the same people saying the same things. I'm just waiting for the Eizo and December Asus batches before I make my decision. Ideally there is a separate owners thread, and a separate testing thread, so people can actually compare test methodologies and note date/retailers/batches without having to read through all the walls of text.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very informative thread at the start but it is now a complete mess after a few excitable people being responsible for a quarter of the posts.
> "I want it! I want it!"
> "Why is it not in stock?"
> "It's coming today!"
> "It's FANTASTIC!"
> "URGGHH!! It looks awful with a blanket over your head!"
> "I'm sending it back!"
> "I want another!"
> "Send me five and I'll pick the best."
> 
> Jeez! I returned a couple of Acer and one Asus IPS but didn't make over 500 posts telling others how to "find the perfect panel".
> 
> It's not rocket science. Turn the monitor on. Use it for a few days in NORMAL conditions. If you don't like it send it back and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting for truth. When a thread gets 5 pages of new posts in half a day, which we have to sift through to get updates, filled with pictures of overexposure crap, it's a bit frustrating.
Click to expand...

Ditto for QFT!









It's a shame when one of the true Monitor AFICIONADOS (NCX) takes the time to comment ... and he get's slammed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus PG279Q B25 Versus Glossy X-Star by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/B54KyoAsus PG279Q B25 Versus Glossy X-Star Lights Off by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/AyMEBPAsus PG279Q 45cm Lights On Brightness 25 by Deepinthesky Teslastorm, on Flickr
> 
> The first and last pictures was taken when using a single 2600 lumen 6500k/Daylight CFL ceiling light. The first and second pictures were taken from 90cm/3ft and the last was taken from 45cm/1.5ft. These are 99% accurate, and all were taken using 25 brightness which I have not measured yet with my i1 display pro colorimeter. I dislike the amount of glow and bleed (it's mostly pure white in reality; some spots suffer from a tiny yellow tint) it has, but the bleed is not visible when used with just my bias light. My X-Star used to be bleed-less, but it was damaged when it was shipped last year


+R ... I don't always agree with all your comments, but your incites are always appreciated and informative IMHO!









It looks like you have a fairly decent PG279Q, I still see several BLB hotspots?, but in your honest opinion, does the 279's picture quality beat your PLS? If you could put the GSync module on your X-Star and still only run @120Hz refresh rate, which panel would you prefer? The Glossy Samsung PLS or the AUOptronics?

I really want to move up to GSync and 144Hz, but at 3X's the cost and my horrendous experience with the PG278Q (3x's) and the one XB270HU I saw in person, I really can't see spending the time and dollars to try and get one that may never match up purely on picture quality. Like many of us that have been around for quite sometime, I now loath the day that I got my 1st high quality CRT ([email protected]) as I've been searching ever since for the feeling of utter ecstatic excitement when I 1st fired that gem up!

Also I assume you'll do a more in depth review at WeCraveGamesTo and would like to see your picture uniformity results


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Are you referring to the NEW Dell S2716DG? Is it just as bad as the Asus/AUO panel?


No, I'm talking about S2415H. This was horrible, you saw images. U2414H is better, but there is glow in right bottom and a bit orange glow in left bottom and a bit bleeding, I will post a photo head to head later with my Benq GW2470H. It has very simillar picture as Dell but much better blacks, no glow or bleed. But it's a bit slower with some transitions. Best thing is overclockable to 87Hz without frame skipping. It would take more but seems there is hw limit at 87Hz. But it's nice OC anyway. These Dells go only up to 75Hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks for reply.. I am not talking about the yellow tint which can easily be fixed with the color controls, I am talking about bad white uniformity and an obvious yellow patch on the top of the screen, which cannot be fixed by any calibration or color controls unfortunately. After using Gsync 144hz, I am not interested in 60hz, I have seen that LG are releasing new IPS screens with TW polarizer at some point, but the only ones listed are 24" 1080p 60hz which are not interesting as I want 100+hz and Gsync. I have not seen any information at all about any 144hz IPS screens with or without glow from LG or Samsung. But out of what is currently available, which is the PG279Q or X34, I don't know, I am guessing then from what you say that they will be about the same for IPS glow and the colors will be similar?


Can you tell me which LGs are with TW polarizer ? Thx.


----------



## theunknownkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see that blb on dark black wallpaper. Of course better on normal view (phone make it worst). Benny89 , after some usage can it be better ? ( Like Burn-In) . By the way , it doesnt have dead pixel or anything else.
> 
> Turkey - September Model


I have the exact same BLB patterns on my September monitor. I do rarely notice the bottom right corner. Watching movies on it is terrible, but playing games, I don't even notice it.


----------



## Egzi

How is the AG coating on this monitor compared to the 8Q?


----------



## Adajer

Do any of you have a spyder calibrator? Is it worth it for gaming?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> How is the AG coating on this monitor compared to the 8Q?


I want to say it is a lot less. Images seem "grainy" on the 278Q, while the 279Q does not to me. Then again it could just be the improvement in color due to the IPS panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Do any of you have a spyder calibrator? Is it worth it for gaming?


I think I do, and from what I remember they are not as good as some other colorimeters. Wait for more info from others though that are more experienced, as I am not a professional photo editor, or amateur, at all.


----------



## Stigmatta

X-rite make very good calibrators. Thats what i use at work.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Do any of you have a spyder calibrator? Is it worth it for gaming?


I use a Spyder 5 Pro and find it's a good thing to have. Getting multiple monitors set up the exact same, seeing photos, movies and games as they should be seen. and obviously just the good feeling of knowing you have properly set up monitors. As they get older and shift colors just recalibrate them. It's a no-brainer really for people who love good image quality. So affordable too.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Do any of you have a spyder calibrator? Is it worth it for gaming?


Get a ColorMunki Display and avoid Spyder products, even the newer Spyder 5 has filters that will fade and produce less accurate results over time.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Get a ColorMunki Display and avoid Spyder products, even the newer Spyder 5 has filters that will fade and produce less accurate results over time.


Do the older ones have that same issue? I bought mine a year or 2 ago. I stopped messing with it though since the color profile wouldn't stay when I played games. Then again it's been so long I can't remember if it worked or didn't honestly.


----------



## Adajer

Spyder calibrator $80 off. I bought it with no tax. Still sending my monitor back after a week, nothing changes. I just don't want to let go of 144hz. Boxing it tonight so I can get rid of it.
https://www.huntsphotoandvideo.com/detail_page.cfm?ProductID=S5P100&cid=25&manufacturer=Datacolor&sp=EA8cz


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> Spyder calibrator $80 off. I bought it with no tax. Still sending my monitor back after a week, nothing changes. I just don't want to let go of 144hz. Boxing it tonight so I can get rid of it.
> https://www.huntsphotoandvideo.com/detail_page.cfm?ProductID=S5P100&cid=25&manufacturer=Datacolor&sp=EA8cz


If you don't want G-SYNC/ULMB there are more choices for IPS 144 Hz now than ever. They also tend to be cheaper due to not having the GSYNC tax. If they are FreeSync capable just check reviews prior to a choice. I would of bought the X34 @ 75 Hz when it was $850 on Amazon until I found out it skips frames on Nvidia cards.

Maybe I'll hook up my Spyder for giggles if I can find it and see how that goes.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If you don't want G-SYNC/ULMB there are more choices for IPS 144 Hz now than ever.


Which all use variations of the same panel with the same issues as this one has.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Which all use variations of the same panel with the same issues as this one has.


Much sadness befalls me.

It's all a lottery to get a good monitor I suppose then.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can you tell me which LGs are with TW polarizer ? Thx.


I read on TFTcentral news that there is a 24" 1080P 60hz LG IPS screen in production, but I am not interested in that and have not read about any others.


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I read on TFTcentral news that there is a 24" 1080P 60hz LG IPS screen in production, but I am not interested in that and have not read about any others.


60hz or 144hz?


----------



## webdove

I just bought one on amazon for delivery Saturday at

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YWCYKQM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

ASUS PB279Q 27" 4K/ UHD 3840x2160 IPS DisplayPort & Mini DP HDMI Ergonomic Back-lit LED Monitor
by Asus
List Price: $699.00
Price: $639.99 Free Shipping for Prime Members
You Save: $59.01 (8%)


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webdove*
> 
> I just bought one on amazon for delivery Saturday at
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YWCYKQM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> ASUS PB279Q 27" 4K/ UHD 3840x2160 IPS DisplayPort & Mini DP HDMI Ergonomic Back-lit LED Monitor
> by Asus
> List Price: $699.00
> Price: $639.99 Free Shipping for Prime Members
> You Save: $59.01 (8%)


That's the wrong monitor mate, the one being discussed in this thread is the PG279Q, not the PB279Q


----------



## webdove

oh crap!


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webdove*
> 
> oh crap!


If you're not on time to cancel, just email Amazon.They will tell you to reject the delivery and it is taken back by the transporter. At least you noticed it before opening any boxes. 

I bought my lottery ticket too and should get mine tomorrow, if they ship it on time. I think I'm actually more curious to look for defects than to play a game.


----------



## Benny89

My 4th PG will be delivered 7.12, so I have whole week to wait







. Fresh new batch so I hope for at least October unit.

Hope I will upgrade monitor before Christmas LOL


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I read on TFTcentral news that there is a 24" 1080P 60hz LG IPS screen in production, but I am not interested in that and have not read about any others.


Ah, so in production... Well, if it would be possible to OC at least to 75Hz maybe I would give it a try, but 60Hz is unusable anymore







Currently I'm running at 87Hz and it's great







Still not 144Hz but.... at least no screen issues









I'd like to see 1440p 144Hz G-sync 16:9 with TW polarizer and no bleed. This would be orgasm for me until OLEDs hit the market


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Looks really bad at bottom right. If you have yellow glow in corner- that is faulty. Also your BLB spots seem pretty bad, but that can be picture exaggerating it.
> 
> Anyway I tried Burn-In method, leaving screen for long time on with bright content to see if that reduce glow. And yes, after few days it can slightly reduce IPS glow. But it has no effect on BLB (can increase it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And if your corners have yellowish glow- no Burn-In will help with it.
> 
> So If you BLB/yellow glow bother you while gaming, is very visible and distracting- I would suggest returning it. But again- your picture may lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it depends on your real life experiance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers


Guys, but realize that over exposure photo can reveal any possible bleed. If you open the black image after you have been working with monitor for a while, then you don't see much bleed at the first sight. But once your eyes adapt, you can see all the bleedspots as showed on exaggerated photo. So it is a good test. Even I brutally exaggerate a photo on my VA panel, I can see there is absolutely no bleed at top and sides and only very faint in bottom two corners. It's even hard to spot on a photo but if I want I can see it. However, it is very faint and almost invisible during playing dark games. I can't say the same about PG279Q I had. Orange everywhere, immersion sucked... And you can be damn sure you will see those bleedspots.

In a good monitor you should have no bloodspots visible even on exaggerate photo.... Here an example of mine Benq AMVA+ and Dell U2414H IPS screens:


----------



## misiak

deleted


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My 4th PG will be delivered 7.12, so I have whole week to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fresh new batch so I hope for at least October unit.
> 
> Hope I will upgrade monitor before Christmas LOL


I admire the patience of people who can go through that many returns.








Reminds me of what happened with the Acer Predators... people returning it 5+ times, just to get another monitor with pretty much the same issues (or with slight variations).
Excluding things like clusters of bad pixels, I don' think the differences between units will be all that much.

If mine arrives with major issues, I'll probably return it for refund instead of going through piles of them.


----------



## Nikosp

where can i find manufacturing date of monitor? i have a photo of this .

a06f2935-375f-4185-89da-8ee168abbec0.png 668k .png file


----------



## Nikosp




----------



## AlCapwn

On the actual monitors backside. Close to where you put in the cables. There is a little white sticker.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My 4th PG will be delivered 7.12, so I have whole week to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fresh new batch so I hope for at least October unit.
> 
> Hope I will upgrade monitor before Christmas LOL


How do you know it will be an October unit? Probably high likelihood you can get a September unit still.


----------



## AlCapwn

Hey guys.

I have not been following this thread since i got my own Pg unit. So is it pretty much a fact that the September unit are the "faulty" ones?


----------



## Gigantoad

I got an October unit yesterday but haven't gotten around making photos yet. No pixel errors, very slightly more yellow whites around the top. Biggest issue is the lower right corner where it has a fairly large and noticeable yellow glow. Upper right has a small yellow bleed spot.

Overall it's quite usable so far, but it also shows that being an October panel doesn't mean it can't have issues.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> I got an October unit yesterday but haven't gotten around making photos yet. No pixel errors, very slightly more yellow whites around the top. Biggest issue is the lower right corner where it has a fairly large and noticeable yellow glow. Upper right has a small yellow bleed spot.
> 
> Overall it's quite usable so far, but it also shows that being an October panel doesn't mean it can't have issues.


CAn you share your picture ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> I got an October unit yesterday but haven't gotten around making photos yet. No pixel errors, very slightly more yellow whites around the top. Biggest issue is the lower right corner where it has a fairly large and noticeable yellow glow. Upper right has a small yellow bleed spot.
> 
> Overall it's quite usable so far, but it also shows that being an October panel doesn't mean it can't have issues.


Curious if yours had a QC sticker on it or not?


----------



## MikuMatt

Just got my second (October) PG279Q, what do you make of this?



On a white background / web / desktop its looks "smudgey", sorta yellowish towards the top. Would you accept this monitor?


----------



## Dryst

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Just got my second (October) PG279Q, what do you make of this?
> [/B]
> 
> 
> On a white background / web / desktop its looks "smudgey", sorta yellowish towards the top. Would you accept this monitor?


looks alright to me.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> looks alright to me.


Its certainly not as bad as my last one. Im more concerned about the whites, is there anyhow I can get white looking white?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Its certainly not as bad as my last one. Im more concerned about the whites, is there anyhow I can get white looking white?


try TFT's setting and calibrate it manually.









also did you check your bezels if it's loose?


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> try TFT's setting and calibrate it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did you check your bezels if it's loose?


Is that the ICC profile? or is there manual settings?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Is that the ICC profile? or is there manual settings?


it's under custom settings, where you can adjust the RGB,


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> it's under custom settings, where you can adjust the RGB,


Gotcha, ive applied them and it does indeed look better. The top half of the screen is still kinda dirty looking but im guessing there isnt much I can do about that.


----------



## Wintersun666

Got mine.

Should i send it back ?

Daytime



Night



Any settings Brightness/contrast setup to fix a little the bleeding ?

ty

PS: The pics make it looks a bit more yellish then the reality tho


----------



## unSatisfied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> Got mine.
> 
> Should i send it back ?
> 
> Daytime
> 
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> Any settings Brightness/contrast setup to fix a little the bleeding ?
> 
> ty
> 
> PS: The pics make it looks a bit more yellish then the reality tho


Why are you asking others? If you're not satisfied with it, send it back. If you are satisfied, keep it. Why would our opinions matter when YOU'RE the one that is going to be using it? Everyone has different standards.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wintersun666*
> 
> Got mine.
> 
> Should i send it back ?
> 
> Daytime
> 
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> Any settings Brightness/contrast setup to fix a little the bleeding ?
> 
> ty
> 
> PS: The pics make it looks a bit more yellish then the reality tho


unSatisfied is correct, it is ultimately up to you whether or not you find it acceptable. As stated camera is a bit off so as you said, it may not actually be a problem in a normal use-case. For me mine was bad enough to where the yellow bleeding was affecting games. As for you, I'd just use it normally and find out if it bothers you enough to warrant replacement.

As for your question, lowering brightness will reduce the severity of any bleeding/glow. Unfortunately for my case, lowering the brightness didn't completely solve the issue.

Again I'd just use it normally and see if the glow or bleeding bothers you. Realistically speaking, all 4 corners of your monitor should look like the top-left corner which exhibits the usual IPS glow (white/silver) but certainly a normal level of it. The right side corners definitely are yellow in the pictures, but if you don't mind, I'd just keep it.


----------



## selbyftw

Well I'm done. It's refund time. This is my fifth monitor and this one is terrible again, I'm sorry but asus just don't deserve my money.

This one has a stuck pixel and above that which is pretty much impossible to make out on picture there is like a yellow smudge kinda like someone has pushed their finger hard there.

Also they send me a euro plug even though I live in the UK :L almost comical.

On the whole my experience has been horrific and it makes me want to never use an asus product again regardless of what it is. Almost 2 months of returns and 5 different monitors each with either dust under the screen or dead/stuck pixels has not been fun.

To be honest the screens themselves have been horrible. I mean the whites are grey/yellow and the bleed is terrible on these panels too. At this point i'd rather just stick to a 60hz IPS panel, it doesn't have the specs of the others but at least it can display colors correctly.

Might give the xb1 a go went that comes out but i'm done with this panel 100%. To all those who had a good one you are very very very very lucky or there is probably something wrong with yours but you can't see it or don't know what to look for.

I mean the only good thing I can say about it is that the style and build is Ok but then that means nothing. All good and well having the specs but if they screen itself sucks there is no point to it.


----------



## Castaile

Pouring more salt onto the wound.

Finally got my replacement back after having asus service center to inspect and to grant me a replacement approval for the retailer.

The condition of the panel is similar to my previous one.

September batch, location: Hong Kong, brightness was at 50, screencapped from LG G4 cinema video:



Now here's another treat, instead of scratches there seemed to have visible glue stuck in between the panel and the shell, all the buttons are functional though:



This is truly putting my patience & tolerance to the test.


----------



## Ryzone

Newegg finally let me know they have received my package and now I have to wait 3-5 days for refund...

Update: Return approved, wow that was fast. Now I wait for the refund.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Pouring more salt onto the wound.
> Finally got my replacement back after having asus service center to inspect and to grant me a replacement approval for the retailer.
> The condition of the panel is similar to my previous one.
> September batch, location: Hong Kong, brightness was at 50, screencapped from LG G4 cinema video:
> 
> 
> Now here's another treat, instead of scratches they seemed to have visible glue stuck in between the panel and the shell, all the buttons are functional though:
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly putting my patience & tolerance to the test.


Damn, that sucks bro. I take it you are boxing it up again and sending back? Are you going to try for another one?


----------



## Gigantoad

Pics from my October panel I got yesterday after calibration with a Spyder 5 to 120 cd/m2 with brightness ending up at only 17. On a positive note it calibrates to 100% sRGB whereas my previous Dell U2515H only went to 97%.



This is more exaggerated compared to reality but it does show that on my particular panel, this biggest difference is between these two opposing corners and it is slightly visible to me on completely white stuff.



Somewhat close to what I actually see in a completely dark room, bottom right corner is the main gripe. Top right is a small bleed spot that changes a bit when I push the casing in, but not really for better or worse. No biggie though, could live with that. Lower right is definitely the main bother here.

So currently I'm slightly leaning towards keeping it. The problems haven't been a huge bother in practice so far and seeing how bad some panels here are and there's always the chance of getting a worse one. Also I think we probably have to put things into perspective a bit. Not that long ago we wouldn't even dream of a 1440p IPS panel with 165Hz and g-sync plus a ULMB option on top. The fact alone that something like that exists today could make me forget the comparatively slight downsides and do a happy dance instead. I say that as someone who is usually super anal about quality. Of course there's that nagging voice too because I know i could try another panel and it might be absolutely perfect. But there's now also another voice saying "can't go back to 60Hz". And it brings faint memories of pain that I felt when moving from a high quality CRT to a TFT so long ago. Good gracious, how long it has taken for technology to finally catch up again.


----------



## Ryzone

Newegg has them in stock right now. I wonder if my return went straight to sale to someone else for full price.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Pics from my October panel I got yesterday after calibration with a Spyder 5 to 120 cd/m2 with brightness ending up at only 17. On a positive note it calibrates to 100% sRGB whereas my previous Dell U2515H only went to 97%.
> 
> 
> 
> This is more exaggerated compared to reality but it does show that on my particular panel, this biggest difference is between these two opposing corners and it is slightly visible to me on completely white stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat close to what I actually see in a completely dark room, bottom right corner is the main gripe. Top right is a small bleed spot that changes a bit when I push the casing in, but not really for better or worse. No biggie though, could live with that. Lower right is definitely the main bother here.
> 
> So currently I'm slightly leaning towards keeping it. The problems haven't been a huge bother in practice so far and seeing how bad some panels here are and there's always the chance of getting a worse one. Also I think we probably have to put things into perspective a bit. Not that long ago we wouldn't even dream of a 1440p IPS panel with 165Hz and g-sync plus a ULMB option on top. The fact alone that something like that exists today could make me forget the comparatively slight downsides and do a happy dance instead. I say that as someone who is usually super anal about quality. Of course there's that nagging voice too because I know i could try another panel and it might be absolutely perfect. But there's now also another voice saying "can't go back to 60Hz". And it brings faint memories of pain that I felt when moving from a high quality CRT to a TFT so long ago. Good gracious, how long it has taken for technology to finally catch up again.


your unit looks awesome seems like a good one

let me ask for your advice please
my second pg278q failed a month ago and some how i managed to get the PG279Q at the same price (got a credit voucher) any way i pre ordered the pg279q two weeks ago but it still not coming soon it seems (maybe next week ? )
anyway seeing that almost EVERY1 here got bad units makes me think : " omg here we go again ... i will get the monitor it will be bad and ill have to deal with asus CRAP support all over again" - and im already 1 omnth + without a monitor!

so my question is . because the fact i can only buy asus monitors with my voucher im thinking about getting the VG248QE > use the Lightboost feature and deal with it

what do you think ? should i give a chance and wait for the pg279q ? or cancel my order and take 1 vg248qe


----------



## Evillor

Mine just arrived a day early. No QC sticker (although one side of the tape was cut). September model......and.......its a keeper.

0 dead pixels and extremely low bleeds. 2 tiny tiny spots up at the top. WAY better than any of my 3 XB270HUs were. Great uniformity, no yellowy whites up top.



Straight shot, 80 brightness out of the box settings. The top right has bleed but it looks bad in this photo due to glow.



Same as above, but off center to highlight the bleeds without glow



For comparison, Next to my PB278Q (which is prefect minus 2 dead pixels, 0 bleeds). Brightness set at a more useable 30 on both



Re-angled shot to compensate for glow to highlight bleeds, same settings as above

Just have to wait til night to test, but im pretty confident its a keeper. I have blackout curtains in the room and the bleeds are only noticable if i go looking. Squeezing the bezel actually makes the bleeds WORSE, so im not going to mess with it. VERY happy, i never win first try with things like this. Ordered from Newegg on the 24th restock.

Now to calibrate this *****


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> your unit looks awesome seems like a good one
> 
> let me ask for your advice please
> my second pg278q failed a month ago and some how i managed to get the PG279Q at the same price (got a credit voucher) any way i pre ordered the pg279q two weeks ago but it still not coming soon it seems (maybe next week ? )
> anyway seeing that almost EVERY1 here got bad units makes me think : " omg here we go again ... i will get the monitor it will be bad and ill have to deal with asus CRAP support all over again" - and im already 1 omnth + without a monitor!
> 
> so my question is . because the fact i can only buy asus monitors with my voucher im thinking about getting the VG248QE > use the Lightboost feature and deal with it
> 
> what do you think ? should i give a chance and wait for the pg279q ? or cancel my order and take 1 vg248qe


I have no experience with the vg248qe, but I know I don't like 1080p resolution in a 24" monitor. Not enough pixel density. Before the PG279Q I had a Dell U2515H which has 1440p in a 25" form factor. And before that I had for many many years 3x NEC 20WGX2 Pro which is a really cool old school IPS glossy panel with 1680 x 1050 pressed into a cute 20" panel. In fact I still use 2 of these even now on the left and right of the new one.

I also work a lot on the PC so the higher resolution is just a massive upgrade in its own right. for gaming I find 27" a bit much actually, that's why I like to scale it down a bit. Made custom resolutions of 2304 x 1296 and 2176 x 1224 that I use for gaming, which also has the benefit of achieving more FPS and make better use of the beautiful 165Hz. Which I use depends on the type of game, top down strategy type games or RPG's are no problem at full resolution of course but for shooters or such I find it more relaxing scaled down a bit. Depends on view distance too of course.

So, I'm pretty particular and probably the wrong guy to ask. What I'd do is what I already did. Try the panel lottery, maybe the new Acer as well for more luck. Another option I considered is the Dell S2716DG which is a TN panel regrettably but seems to be excellent quality for the most part and may be worth a shot for less money and less lottery.


----------



## unSatisfied

I just said screw it and bought a VG248QE and a 500gb EVO SSD for $340. I'll wait until IPS 144hz technology matures a bit.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I just said screw it and bought a VG248QE and a 500gb EVO SSD for $340. I'll wait until IPS 144hz technology matures a bit.


thats what im thinking as well

problem is that i got a credit voucher for the amount i paid for pg278q

so if i take the vg248qe which is alot cheaper it will be a waste because i got nothing else to buy from that store : \


----------



## Ryzone

I wish I could order one though amazon. Even though I had no trouble returning through newegg, I'd rather have that peace of mind.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Newegg has them in stock right now. I wonder if my return went straight to sale to someone else for full price.


Well i hope its not mine theyre reselling, cuz it has a dead pixel lol


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Well i hope its not mine theyre reselling, cuz it has a dead pixel lol


How hard is it to see dead pixels? Do you guys take a magnifying glass to the screen, or just check to see if there's any black spots when showing a solid color across the monitor.


----------



## Darylrese

@selbyftw, Wow that really sucks man! Can't believe it, another dud!

I picked up another Dell S2176DG from OCUK as they had it for £469.99 in the Black Friday sale. Arrived this morning and so far loving it. None of the problems I had with the first one and vertical lines. Now I have calibrated it and installed the profile from TFT Central, it looks so close to the PG279Q in terms of image quality.

No BLB, no glow and almost £300 cheaper than PG279Q...WIN!


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> How hard is it to see dead pixels? Do you guys take a magnifying glass to the screen, or just check to see if there's any black spots when showing a solid color across the monitor.


nah my dead spot area could easily be seen in every color except black. Newegg refunded me super quick. i see they have more in stock but im sure its all September returns


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> @selbyftw, Wow that really sucks man! Can't believe it, another dud!
> 
> I picked up another Dell S2176DG from OCUK as they had it for £469.99 in the Black Friday sale. Arrived this morning and so far loving it. None of the problems I had with the first one and vertical lines. Now I have calibrated it and installed the profile from TFT Central, it looks so close to the PG279Q in terms of image quality.
> 
> No BLB, no glow and almost £300 cheaper than PG279Q...WIN!


thats great man
i wish i had the option for the dell they are awesome in quality and service

asus for me is a dead company i would never get another product from them

too bad i stuck with that credit voucher i got it can only get me asus products


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> nah my dead spot area could easily be seen in every color except black. Newegg refunded me super quick. i see they have more in stock but im sure its all September returns


Yeah. I'm tempted to order again, but I know I should wait for those newer models to start coming into stock. I do know I don't want the new acer equivalent, I really don't like that stand or predator logo.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah. I'm tempted to order again, but I know I should wait for those newer models to start coming into stock. I do know I don't want the new acer equivalent, I really don't like that stand or predator logo.


Well, my Newegg from the 24th wasnt a previously returned one. It was september, and its a keeper. Photos on the previous page.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Well, my Newegg from the 24th wasnt a previously returned one. It was september, and its a keeper. Photos on the previous page.


Were you the guy that made that review video on youtube?


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Were you the guy that made that review video on youtube?


Not me, sorry


----------



## sdmf74

Pretty sad they are not offering black friday discounts on these. Makes me mad that Amazon hasnt got more in stock whats the deal?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> @selbyftw, Wow that really sucks man! Can't believe it, another dud!
> 
> I picked up another Dell S2176DG from OCUK as they had it for £469.99 in the Black Friday sale. Arrived this morning and so far loving it. None of the problems I had with the first one and vertical lines. Now I have calibrated it and installed the profile from TFT Central, it looks so close to the PG279Q in terms of image quality.
> 
> No BLB, no glow and almost £300 cheaper than PG279Q...WIN!


can we get pics of the dell please?


----------



## Adajer

wondering if I should just get the MG279Q and use adaptive vsync like i have been. I havent noticed any tearing before in my gaming career.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Pretty sad they are not offering black friday discounts on these. Makes me mad that Amazon hasnt got more in stock whats the deal?


I think you were expecting a bit much there.


----------



## GridIroN

Hey guys,

When I connect my second or third monitor to my GPU, and go to play on my Swift, it lags...anyone know why?

I did some searching and other people don't seem ot have a problem using secondary monitors with their Gsync panel.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> I think you were expecting a bit much there.


What for Amazon to get more than 2 shipments of 6 monitors each in a 2-3 week period (after Asus promised there would no shortages this time) or for them to offer a 5%off discount on black friday?
yeah what was I thinkin so unreasonable


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When I connect my second or third monitor to my GPU, and go to play on my Swift, it lags...anyone know why?
> 
> I did some searching and other people don't seem ot have a problem using secondary monitors with their Gsync panel.


My friends having a similar issue. Whenever he plays a video (youtube/twitch) on his 2nd monitor, his swift seems to clock down to 60hz. When he stops the video, it goes back up. I havent had the time to test mine to see if its doing the same thing, but does that sound similar to what you are experiencing?


----------



## BehindTimes

They're at Newegg again. And apparently there's a holiday return guarantee. I went ahead and ordered two. Hopefully I can get one decent one.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> They're at Newegg again. And apparently there's a holiday return guarantee. I went ahead and ordered two. Hopefully I can get one decent one.


Hey where is yours being shipped from? You can find it here.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I am guessing then from what you say that they will be about the same for IPS glow and the colors will be similar?


They are really similar, and an ultra-wide 34" is going to look worse glow wise if viewed from the same distance as a 27" while also being embarrassed by your NEC perceived black depth wise if you don't use a bias light.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> It looks like you have a fairly decent PG279Q, I still see several BLB hotspots?


It has a few spots which seemed to be caused by the slim casing putting too much pressure on the panel (S27A850D de ja vu). Asus could have saved money and reduced bleed by continuing to use the PB278Q v1 casing which also has a much lighter, perceived black depth increasing bezel. This monitor irritates me since it's a step down design wise from the PB278Q and PB287Q, and it's bezel doesn't full cover the LCD's black frame which is something even the cheap Korean monitors do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> does the 279's picture quality beat your PLS? If you could put the GSync module on your X-Star and still only run @120Hz refresh rate, which panel would you prefer? The Glossy Samsung PLS or the AUOptronics?


If being completely objective they're nearly equally flawed. The Asus is too green and glows more, but offers better colour accuracy while the PLS is too red, has less accurate colours, but suffers from less glow and looks more vibrant and clear due to the glossy coating which I vastly prefer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Also I assume you'll do a more in depth review at WeCraveGamesTo and would like to see your picture uniformity results


Yes, and I'm going to compare it to the Dell S271DG since there aren't any decent (non-cell phone) 27" 1440p TN vs AHVA/IPS/PLS comparisons yet, plus the internet obviously needs more pictures of everyone's favorite gaming critic and feminist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unSatisfied*
> 
> I just said screw it and bought a VG248QE and a 500gb EVO SSD for $340. I'll wait until IPS 144hz technology matures a bit.


Buying a terrible monitor from the same company is actually worse than buying and keeping a PG279Q with lots of bleed and glow since the VG248QE is significantly inferior compared to the slightly more expensive 24" BenQ monitors (XL2411Z) and the LG 24GM77. It's actually hard to find monitors which have worse colours and contrast than the VG248QE's Lightboost mode, and it uses PWM which ruins motion clarity (example) when Lightboost is not enabled...at least the PG279Q is an excellent monitor aside from the back-light issues.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> My friends having a similar issue. Whenever he plays a video (youtube/twitch) on his 2nd monitor, his swift seems to clock down to 60hz. When he stops the video, it goes back up. I havent had the time to test mine to see if its doing the same thing, but does that sound similar to what you are experiencing?


Not really. For me, the game's FPS just drops to about 45'ish "from like, 100+" and I'll get serious stutter.


----------



## Lourad

Damn it, Newegg sucked me in with the holiday return policy!


----------



## CallsignVega

It's funny when I started watching Newegg quantity on this monitor about 45 minutes ago there was 34 in stock. Now with my purchase of 4 there is only a couple left. That's a pretty quick sale!

So I'm getting three for portrait Surround and I figure at least one will be pretty bad. So I've bought a backup.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey where is yours being shipped from? You can find it here.


How much were they on sale for?


----------



## sdmf74

Extended Holiday Return Policy:
We want to ensure your holiday shopping this year is hassle-free. That's why we're automatically extending our return policies on almost every product! For purchases placed between November 1, 2015 and December 24, 2015 you will have until January 31, 2016 to return your product. There's nothing additional that you have to do!

Return for refund until: January 31, 2016
For information about restocking fees, please visit the Refunds, Partial Refunds, and Restocking Fees page.

Return for replacement until: January 31, 2016
Return shipping labels are free for replacement returns of the same item within the return policy period and can be obtained while creating your return online. You can create your return online here.

As far as I can tell that does nothing except extend the amount of time you have to return it. (Im gonna know within a day or two if its crap)
Notice how the return for refund gives you a link to the restocking fees and only when returning for a replacement do they offer free return labels (according to their policy here)


----------



## philthy84

Just placed my order on Newegg for one about 15mins ago. Going to cross my fingers and hope for a decent unit.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Extended Holiday Return Policy:
> We want to ensure your holiday shopping this year is hassle-free. That's why we're automatically extending our return policies on almost every product! For purchases placed between November 1, 2015 and December 24, 2015 you will have until January 31, 2016 to return your product. There's nothing additional that you have to do!
> 
> Return for refund until: January 31, 2016
> For information about restocking fees, please visit the Refunds, Partial Refunds, and Restocking Fees page.
> 
> Return for replacement until: January 31, 2016
> Return shipping labels are free for replacement returns of the same item within the return policy period and can be obtained while creating your return online. You can create your return online here.
> 
> As far as I can tell that does nothing except extend the amount of time you have to return it. (Im gonna know within a day or two if its crap)
> Notice how the return for refund gives you a link to the restocking fees and only when returning for a replacement do they offer free return labels (according to their policy here)


Under the warranty tab on the product page it says No restocking fees.


----------



## philthy84

OOS again on Newegg.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's funny when I started watching Newegg quantity on this monitor about 45 minutes ago there was 34 in stock. Now with my purchase of 4 there is only a couple left. That's a pretty quick sale!
> 
> So I'm getting three for portrait Surround and I figure at least one will be pretty bad. So I've bought a backup.


'

how do you check their quantity in stock?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> '
> 
> how do you check their quantity in stock?


Yeah I would like to know this too


----------



## blackforce

just looked out of stock again.


----------



## caenlen

whats the sale price when it is in stock? how good of a deal we talking here? $499.99?


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> whats the sale price when it is in stock? how good of a deal we talking here? $499.99?


They were $799.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> whats the sale price when it is in stock? how good of a deal we talking here? $499.99?


You won't find it any lower than $800 anywhere for quite a while. It is a newly released, top end monitor with specs a lot of people have been looking after for quite some time now. They know people want it, and will sell at full price because they know people will buy it despite the issues.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> You won't find it any lower than $800 anywhere for quite a while. It is a newly released, top end monitor with specs a lot of people want.


ah I forgot this is the IPS panel, I sent mine back for a refund, too much yellow glow ruined it for me.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey where is yours being shipped from? You can find it here.


I live in Illinois, and my monitors have all been coming from CA via Newegg.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I live in Illinois, and my monitors have all been coming from CA.


Oh nice if they are shipping from a Cali, they have to be straight outa Taiwan.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> '
> 
> how do you check their quantity in stock?


Just add 99 to cart and it will tell you: sorry, only X amount available. You can actually count down the stock as people buy them by updating quantity this way. Doesn't work on limited quantity items though as it doesn't let you add more to the cart than the limit.


----------



## Nikosp

This is my first pg279q.I this is good.Date October


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikosp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first pg279q.I this is good.Date October


Looks just great! Congrats







wow!


----------



## Nikosp

i thing i'am very lucky bastard







i read all this horror story here and i dont believe how luky i am


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikosp*
> 
> i thing i'am very lucky bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read all this horror story here and i dont believe how luky i am










you are! Me too, but yours is better than mine!


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikosp*
> 
> i thing i'am very lucky bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read all this horror story here and i dont believe how luky i am


Where are you from ? İf you are in turkey , where do you find it ?


----------



## Nikosp

i am from greece and i take the monitor for local electronic shop in greece...yes i thing is good at 80% gamma i have not glow


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just add 99 to cart and it will tell you: sorry, only X amount available.


Probably a good idea to buy 99 anyway... you MIGHT just find a good one from all those, if you're lucky.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikosp*
> 
> This is my first pg279q.I this is good.Date October


Nice one. October ones are best. Can't wait for new batch next week







. Seeing how great so far are XB271HUs in other thread I really think it is a matter of October panels. So far all XBs except for one (which was still better than 90% of PGs here from September) was first try perfect panels and all are October 2015 units.

I really think Acer just skipped September batch (which is why they released month later than Asus) while ASUS got greedy I wanted to release first with September fail-units.

Well, my PG is 7.12, from newest batch, so maybe MAYBE I will even catch November unit? Would be nice to see if it improved even more compare to October ones.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice one. October ones are best. Can't wait for new batch next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seeing how great so far are XB271HUs in other thread I really think it is a matter of October panels. So far all XBs except for one (which was still better than 90% of PGs here from September) was first try perfect panels and all are October 2015 units.
> 
> I really think Acer just skipped September batch (which is why they released month later than Asus) while ASUS got greedy I wanted to release first with September fail-units.
> 
> Well, my PG is 7.12, from newest batch, so maybe MAYBE I will even catch November unit? Would be nice to see if it improves even more compare to October ones.


I have two arriving on Monday, can't wait to see what build they are and if they are keepers!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice one. October ones are best. Can't wait for new batch next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seeing how great so far are XB271HUs in other thread I really think it is a matter of October panels. So far all XBs except for one (which was still better than 90% of PGs here from September) was first try perfect panels and all are October 2015 units.
> 
> I really think Acer just skipped September batch (which is why they released month later than Asus) while ASUS got greedy I wanted to release first with September fail-units.
> 
> Well, my PG is 7.12, from newest batch, so maybe MAYBE I will even catch November unit? Would be nice to see if it improved even more compare to October ones.


My second one was an October one and it's a dud, don't get your hopes up.
From the pics on that thread the XB271HUs are not exactly good either.


----------



## mikesgt

There was one available on adhesion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> My second one was an October one and it's a dud, don't get your hopes up.
> From the pics on that thread the XB271HUs are not exactly good either.


Saw one available last night on Amazon, but I personally think that monitor is ugly compared to the pg279q. I am determined to get a good one!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> There was one available on adhesion
> Saw one available last night on Amazon, but I personally think that monitor is ugly compared to the pg279q. I am determined to get a good one!


Agreed, PG279Q looks much better IMO.
I'm debating trying again because I really want a good one, but considering my luck with monitors I'm leaning towards the S2716DG paired with a 1080p VA instead.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Agreed, PG279Q looks much better IMO.
> I'm debating trying again because I really want a good one, but considering my luck with monitors I'm leaning towards the S2716DG paired with a 1080p VA instead.


what video hardware are you running? My opinion, the days of 1080p are coming to an end, the video cards over the past 1-2 years are designed for higher res. I personally am not investing in any more 1080p panels, that ship has sailed! 1440p is the sweet spot, you have to drop quite a bit to jump to 4k.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> what video hardware are you running? My opinion, the days of 1080p are coming to an end, the video cards are designed for higher res. I personally am not investing in any more 1080p panels.


Single 970, bit weak for that monitor but I don't particularly care since I will upgrade that long before I upgrade my monitor again.
The secondary monitor would be for console gaming and videos. I'd rather not use TN for these, and they don't benefit from a higher res.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Single 970, bit weak for that monitor but I don't particularly care since I will upgrade that long before I upgrade my monitor again.
> The secondary monitor would be for console gaming and videos. I'd rather not use TN for these, and they don't benefit from a higher res.


I bet a single 970 would drive a 1440p at medium settings (depending on the game of course). I have a single 980 and it ran great at 1440p during the single day I had my pg279q.


----------



## vsabbagh

Any news on the new Dell S2716DG, I was waiting for the PQ279Q a November unit, but the dell is only 600$ on newegg and amazon currently. How is the TN panel compared to the IPS, I need mine for work and games, any suggestions.


----------



## Triplic

Hey, my monitor arrived earlier today and I'm super happy with it. It's from the October batch, but I've noticed (on dark screens) potential black light bleed on the bottom right hand corner.
This is my first ever IPS panel moving up from a 22 inch TN one, so if any one can clarify whether or not it's backlight bleed or an IPS glow, then I'd be super grateful.

Thanks in advance!

{{Very sorry for poor quality, they're taken from a phone camera but they show what I basically see. Glow/bleed also vanishes depending on what angle I view the monitor from.}}

Brightness at 55


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikosp*
> 
> i am from greece and i take the monitor for local electronic shop in greece...yes i thing is good at 80% gamma i have not glow


Oh i saw some turkish information on your monitor box. Im very happy for you , perfect one. Hope my second one better then first


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triplic*
> 
> Hey, my monitor arrived earlier today and I'm super happy with it. It's from the October batch, but I've noticed (on dark screens) potential black light bleed on the bottom right hand corner.
> This is my first ever IPS panel moving up from a 22 inch TN one, so if any one can clarify whether or not it's backlight bleed or an IPS glow, then I'd be super grateful.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> {{Very sorry for poor quality, they're taken from a phone camera but they show what I basically see. Glow/bleed also vanishes depending on what angle I view the monitor from.}}
> 
> Brightness at 55


Glow changes with viewing angle, bleed does not.


----------



## karlahoin

Got mine today. It was definitely brand new, everything was sealed and looking impeccable. I found no QC sticker anywhere.

As you see, it is pretty much the same as all others. The glow is particularly bad on the lower right, but all corners are affected.
The image below was taken with a phone, almost in darkness. It is very noisy and looks worse than it is, but you can see the most affected areas.



With a black background (for instance, if you have solid black as the windows desktop) it is very noticeable.
For white backgrounds the uniformity is acceptable, I don't notice any major shifts in color. Also no dead pixels, dust or other problems.

Besides the glow, I like it. It is sharp, nice colors and the 165 Hz and definitely nice, even for desktop use. Just moving windows around the desktop feels smooth and you can read text that would be totally blurred at 60 Hz. The onscreen FPS counter and the joystick are very well implemented.

I'm not fully happy, but it is definitely good enough. Will keep it. In gaming the effect isn't noticeable at all, except in cases where you have a really solid black background.

I think the idea that you can find one of these in perfect state if you keep swapping them is now a myth and an absolute waste of time.
These panels are all the same, all have the issue, but perhaps to different extents. If yours doesn't have bad pixels or a major defect, I see no point in sending it back, you'll get another one that will be very similar.

If the glow annoys you, better not buy them and wait for the next generation, or at least wait for the price to go down.
Excluding that, it is a very impressive monitor.

Edit: Manufacture date is "October 2015"


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Got mine today.
> It was definitely brand new, everything was sealed and looking impeccable.
> 
> As you see, it is pretty much the same as all others. The glow is particularly bad on the lower right, but all corners are affected.
> 
> With a black background (for instance, if you have solid black as the windows desktop) it is very noticeable.
> For white backgrounds the uniformity is acceptable, I don't notice any major shifts in color. Also no dead pixels, dust or other problems.
> Besides the glow, I like it. It is sharp, nice colors and the 165 Hz and definitely nice, even for desktop use.
> 
> I'm not fully happy but will keep it. In gaming the effect isn't noticeable at all, except in cases where you have a really solid black background.
> I think the idea that you can find one of these in perfect state if you keep swapping them is now a myth. These panels are all the same, all have the issue, but perhaps to different extents. If yours doesn't have bad pixels, I see no point in sending it back. If the glow annoys you, better not buy them and wait for the next generation.


Manufacture date?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triplic*
> 
> Hey, my monitor arrived earlier today and I'm super happy with it. It's from the October batch, but I've noticed (on dark screens) potential black light bleed on the bottom right hand corner.
> This is my first ever IPS panel moving up from a 22 inch TN one, so if any one can clarify whether or not it's backlight bleed or an IPS glow, then I'd be super grateful.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> {{Very sorry for poor quality, they're taken from a phone camera but they show what I basically see. Glow/bleed also vanishes depending on what angle I view the monitor from.}}
> 
> Brightness at 55


Simple to check. Put black background, turn off lights. Get back from monitor to about 4-5 meters distance. IPS glow dissapears the further you are, while bleed stays. Same with angles. Yours is on right side, so if you move your head to right side of it- it should dissapear if it is IPS glow, if it stays there- it is bleeding.


----------



## karlahoin

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Manufacture date?


October 2015.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> [
> October 2015.


Thanks. Is your glow in top and bottom right corner really yellowish instead of silverish/whiteish? Or it is only picture that makes it look like that?

Because if glow is yellow or orange- that is return for me.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks. Is your glow in top and bottom right corner really yellowish instead of silverish/whiteish? Or it is only picture that makes it look like that?
> Because if glow is yellow or orange- that is return for me.


It is the picture. The glow is white/silver. Besides the normal IPS glow, there is definitely some light bleeding, but no yelllowish hues.

With a fully white background I don't notice any major changes in color. Seems reasonably uniform all over, except for the glow in the corners.
The right side of the bezel seems to be a bit loose, as if it is not totally glued/pressing the screen. If you tap it, there is clearly a gap.


----------



## Mercureal

My monitor just got shipped back to Newegg, now time to wait a couple weeks for the process to complete. For those of you who exchanged with Newegg, did you get October panels or did you get the dreaded "QC Passed" stickers?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> My monitor just got shipped back to Newegg, now time to wait a couple weeks for the process to complete. For those of you who exchanged with Newegg, did you get October panels or did you get the dreaded "QC Passed" stickers?


I returned mine back to newegg this past week. My rma completed last night and now am waiting for money to show up back in my account. I got a september model, and I had no QC passed sticker on mine.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I returned mine back to newegg this past week. My rma completed last night and now am waiting for money to show up back in my account. I got a september model, and I had no QC passed sticker on mine.


Bummer, I'm hoping that by the time my return gets to Newegg and they evaluate the RMA that I can get a good panel, otherwise I'll probably do like you and get a full refund and wait this fiasco out.


----------



## Jesper C

Hello folks

New user here. I have been lurking this forum for a month now, following this thread. I want to share my PG279Q experiences with you.

On the 6th of November, I recieved my first PG. It is an October model, with a "QC passed" sticker. I was very happy when I first turned it on. No backlight bleed worth mentioning and no dead pixels or dust/dirt. Actually, Slighty noticable white BLB in upper right corner appeared after an hour of usage with default settings. I massaged the spot a bit, turned of the computer and waited...I turned on my computer after a couple of hours and to my big surprise the BLB was almost completely gone. When I started investigating the monitors picture quality on solid whites and greys, my initial happiness died out.

The uniformity is disappointing! the upper third of the screen looks murky and greyish, and even slighty brown/green/yellow'ish in the upper left side. Also, bottom left corner is blue'ish and bright (have seen this on quite a few LCD panels). I am having a hard time deciding whether to keep this or not. Gaming performance on this thing is fantastic. Even in bright games with lots of white, like Mirrors Edge, the uniformity doesn't bother me. Also played Fallout 4, Killing Floor 2, Dead Space 2 and Binding of Isaac and they all performed great on this monitor!

But still...browsing, writing in text editors, visiting sites with light colored backgrounds...meh!! Well..here's a couple pictures. Haven't managed to capture a decent picture of a black background as the Note 3 camera I'm using cannot produce a decent image without TONS of artifacts. To spot gacklight bleed, I have to look hard for it. It has a silver'ish glow, and when gaming I only notice it in the right bottom corner.

Would any of you keep this mointor with this uniformity? Pay special attention to the picture with Metacritic open. There's a noticable different between the left and the right side.





Because of the uniformity, I ordered a second PG. It sucked major ass. No need for pictures here. 6 backlight bleed spots, slighty better brightness uniformity and identical levels of glow. It's already back in the box again


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesper C*
> 
> Hello folks
> 
> New user here. I have been lurking this forum for a month now, following this thread. I want to share my PG279Q experiences with you.
> 
> On the 6th of November, I recieved my first PG. It is an October model, with a "QC passed" sticker. I was very happy when I first turned it on. No backlight bleed worth mentioning and no dead pixels or dust/dirt. Actually, Slighty noticable white BLB in upper right corner appeared after an hour of usage with default settings. I massaged the spot a bit, turned of the computer and waited...I turned on my computer after a couple of hours and to my big surprise the BLB was almost completely gone. When I started investigating the monitors picture quality on solid whites and greys, my initial happiness died out.
> 
> The uniformity is disappointing! the upper third of the screen looks murky and greyish, and even slighty brown/green/yellow'ish in the upper left side. Also, bottom left corner is blue'ish and bright (have seen this on quite a few LCD panels). I am having a hard time deciding whether to keep this or not. Gaming performance on this thing is fantastic. Even in bright games with lots of white, like Mirrors Edge, the uniformity doesn't bother me. Also played Fallout 4, Killing Floor 2, Dead Space 2 and Binding of Isaac and they all performed great on this monitor!
> 
> But still...browsing, writing in text editors, visiting sites with light colored backgrounds...meh!! Well..here's a couple pictures. Haven't managed to capture a decent picture of a black background as the Note 3 camera I'm using cannot produce a decent image without TONS of artifacts. To spot gacklight bleed, I have to look hard for it. It has a silver'ish glow, and when gaming I only notice it in the right bottom corner.
> 
> Would any of you keep this mointor with this uniformity? Pay special attention to the picture with Metacritic open. There's a noticable different between the left and the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the uniformity, I ordered a second PG. It sucked major ass. No need for pictures here. 6 backlight bleed spots, slighty better brightness uniformity and identical levels of glow. It's already back in the box again


Really tough for us to answer that bro, depends on your tolerance to faults. If you are going to notice it and it will bother you each time you browse the web, then you probably won't enjoy it... In that case I would try to get a better one. You paid a lot of money for this monitor, so it should be enjoyable and meet your expectations.

For me, it is more of a principle issue. Paying that much for a monitor should yield a monitor that is pretty darn close to flaw free. People shouldn't have to decide to 'live' with these issues. My 2 cents...


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesper C*
> 
> Hello folks
> 
> New user here. I have been lurking this forum for a month now, following this thread. I want to share my PG279Q experiences with you.
> 
> On the 6th of November, I recieved my first PG. It is an October model, with a "QC passed" sticker. I was very happy when I first turned it on. No backlight bleed worth mentioning and no dead pixels or dust/dirt. Actually, Slighty noticable white BLB in upper right corner appeared after an hour of usage with default settings. I massaged the spot a bit, turned of the computer and waited...I turned on my computer after a couple of hours and to my big surprise the BLB was almost completely gone. When I started investigating the monitors picture quality on solid whites and greys, my initial happiness died out.
> 
> The uniformity is disappointing! the upper third of the screen looks murky and greyish, and even slighty brown/green/yellow'ish in the upper left side. Also, bottom left corner is blue'ish and bright (have seen this on quite a few LCD panels). I am having a hard time deciding whether to keep this or not. Gaming performance on this thing is fantastic. Even in bright games with lots of white, like Mirrors Edge, the uniformity doesn't bother me. Also played Fallout 4, Killing Floor 2, Dead Space 2 and Binding of Isaac and they all performed great on this monitor!
> 
> But still...browsing, writing in text editors, visiting sites with light colored backgrounds...meh!! Well..here's a couple pictures. Haven't managed to capture a decent picture of a black background as the Note 3 camera I'm using cannot produce a decent image without TONS of artifacts. To spot gacklight bleed, I have to look hard for it. It has a silver'ish glow, and when gaming I only notice it in the right bottom corner.
> 
> Would any of you keep this mointor with this uniformity? Pay special attention to the picture with Metacritic open. There's a noticable different between the left and the right side.


You and I essentially received the identical monitor - exactly the same pros and cons. Since we don't have to return for a month or so, I'm gonna see if the uniformity crushes me or if I end up not really caring at all. Just gonna use it and see how it goes


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> @selbyftw, Wow that really sucks man! Can't believe it, another dud!
> 
> I picked up another Dell S2176DG from OCUK as they had it for £469.99 in the Black Friday sale. Arrived this morning and so far loving it. None of the problems I had with the first one and vertical lines. Now I have calibrated it and installed the profile from TFT Central, it looks so close to the PG279Q in terms of image quality.
> 
> No BLB, no glow and almost £300 cheaper than PG279Q...WIN!


Hey mate hope all is well, glad your whole ordeal is sorted That's also an awesome price and I'm glad the dell doesn't have the pixel issue anymore. I spoke to OCUK today and they didn't really want to know about a replacement from them themselves (even though they sent me a euro plug aswell as a faulty monitor) they said my only options are a refund or he explained that what some people have been doing and has a 100% success rate so far is to get asus themselves to take care of the RMA. According to him they come and collect your monitor and either repair or replace it but whereas OCUK don't really know what they are sending out with the asus RMA it is fully checked for BLB. dead pixels ect at the service center before being sent back, so somehow I ending saying yes to it thinking if asus themselves are checking it before it gets sent back to me then maybe i'll have good luck rather than OCUK just throwing any random one at me.

Anyway the guy send that this way it's not so much of a lottery anymore as they will make sure you get a good one. So somehow I've ending up doing this lol

I've been waiting a month for a decent item so I might aswel give it a try!


----------



## nirvana82

Good night from Spain.

I have a asus pg279q (october model) since Tuesday and I'm very happy with it.

I had a asus mx279h and has nothing to do with it.

I explain:

Bleeding?? 0%, because when I move to every corner disappears.

White background?? I can see uniformity. But not annoying at all.

I used the recommendation of "tftcentral" and looks good.

I am playing The Witcher 3 and AC Syndicate and seems another world now.

G-Sync ... I have no words. Fantastic.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone willing to take a picture of the top corner of the monitor with the screen on a bright background with a measuring tape laid against it like so (camera flash preferred):



$5 Paypal for one minute of work.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone willing to take a picture of the top corner of the monitor with the screen on a bright background with a measuring tape laid against it like so (camera flash preferred):
> 
> 
> 
> $5 Paypal for one minute of work.


in centimeter....


----------



## karlahoin

I like this game. Here's one more. Too bad I only have a phone camera.


----------



## CallsignVega

Thanks guys!


----------



## Obrigado

I do not want money ....

for what you do for the community .... that's the least


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's funny when I started watching Newegg quantity on this monitor about 45 minutes ago there was 34 in stock. Now with my purchase of 4 there is only a couple left. That's a pretty quick sale!
> 
> So I'm getting three for portrait Surround and I figure at least one will be pretty bad. So I've bought a backup.


Man, you are too optimistics. It's rather 3 will be pretty bad and maybe one will be decent. In any case fingers crossed, especially if September models.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok thanks guys now reference from lit pixel to edge of internal bezel frame:

TN Swift: 8.7mm
IPS Swift: 7.5mm

I wonder how small those bezels are on the Acer XB271HU.. anyone also have one of those?


----------



## CallsignVega

I found out what those dust/dirt specks are that people have seen. They aren't in the LCD layer sandwich, they are between the LCD package and the back light. In theory all you would need to do is remove the LCD panel from the monitor housing, remove the LCD panel to back light bracket/frame, lift up the LCD panel (preferably in a clean environment not to introduce more contamination) off the back light and blow with some compressed air. Test the monitor for specks before re-assembly.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I found out what those dust/dirt specks are that people have seen. They aren't in the LCD layer sandwich, they are between the LCD package and the back light. In theory all you would need to do is remove the LCD panel from the monitor housing, remove the LCD panel to back light bracket/frame, lift up the LCD panel (preferably in a clean environment not to introduce more contamination) off the back light and blow with some compressed air. Test the monitor for specks before re-assembly.


So you actually dissasambled PG? Any ideas how you could for example remove BLB spots or reduce them? I have totally NO IDEA about insides of monitors so sorry if what I ask if impossible, I am just curious to know.

Can you post some pictures how does it look like inside?


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, and I actually introduced a dust speck to my perfect monitor LOL. I'm going to have to take it apart and fix it. You can remove the internal frame bracket to relieve pressure. I will replace with black electrical tape and it should get rid of most BLB.


----------



## Obrigado

waiting a photo guide.....


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, and I actually introduced a dust speck to my perfect monitor LOL. I'm going to have to take it apart and fix it. You can remove the internal frame bracket to relieve pressure. I will replace with black electrical tape and it should get rid of most BLB.


Not sure I have the balls to bust open my brand new $800 monitor lol!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Not sure I have the balls to bust open my brand new $800 monitor lol!


Seriously lol


----------



## CallsignVega

This is the 278Q opened up (which appears to be virtually identical to the 279Q):





Here you can actually see the back controls and joystick. It has a nice long ribbon cable so remote mounting in custom setups will be a breeze.



The LCD panel resting on the back-light housing with the internal retention bracket removed. I'll do before and after switching the bracket out for electrical tape to see how it affects BLB once my 279Q's come in.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is the 278Q opened up (which appears to be virtually identical to the 279Q):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can actually see the back controls and joystick. It has a nice long ribbon cable so remote mounting in custom setups will be a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> The LCD panel resting on the back-light housing with the internal retention bracket removed. I'll do before and after switching the bracket out for electrical tape to see how it affects BLB once my 279Q's come in.


nice cant wait for your 279q disassembly!


----------



## Adajer

So newegg is confirmed sending October panels?

I think i'll wait til around christmas and try for a November Panel. Hopefully uniformity issues won't be as bad by then.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> So newegg is confirmed sending October panels?
> 
> I think i'll wait til around christmas and try for a November Panel. Hopefully uniformity issues won't be as bad by then.


Mine was September, but was decent. I think right now its a mix of Oct/Sept going out.


----------



## MikuMatt

Mines an October unit and I feel its really decent, no dead pixels, no dust, after a manual calibration (I referenced my proArt monitor) whites are nice and white. As for glow, 3 of 4 sides are near perfect, and the top right has a bit more whiteish slightly yellowish glow, but not bad at all












In person I have to really look to see any glow at all, what do you all think? Btw I had one before this, another October and this is leaps ahead so I dont think you can go by month.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Mines an October unit and I feel its really decent, no dead pixels, no dust, after a manual calibration (I referenced my proArt monitor) whites are nice and white. As for glow, 3 of 4 sides are near perfect, and the top right has a bit more whiteish slightly yellowish glow, but not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person I have to really look to see any glow at all, what do you all think? Btw I had one before this, another October and this is leaps ahead so I dont think you can go by month.


if it doesn't have dust and dead pixels i say keep it, that BLB looks so minimal.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> if it doesn't have dust and dead pixels id say keep it, that BLB looks so minimal.


Yeah I cant see anything wrong with this one at all really!! very pleased with it. I wonder if it would pass Benny's test lol??







:thumb:


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Yeah I cant see anything wrong with this one at all really!! very pleased with it. I wonder if it would pass Benny's test lol??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


dunno, can't wait to get an october batch if it has minimal BLB and no dead pixels/dust i'll keep it. still hesitant to order one because my retailer might have some sept batches.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> dunno, can't wait to get an october batch if it has minimal BLB and no dead pixels/dust i'll keep it. still hesitant to order one because my retailer might have some sept batches.


Where are you based? I hope you get a good unit soon mate!


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Where are you based? I hope you get a good unit soon mate!


canada, i would've kept my first one, if not for the black spot that looks like cluster of pixels. hopefully man.


----------



## AlCapwn

Hey all. So i ask again









Is the there any batch there is better than others? I feel the september batch have worse glow/bleed in bottom right corner


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Hey all. So i ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the there any batch there is better than others? I feel the september batch have worse glow/bleed in bottom right corner


so far october batches seems to be better than september ones.


----------



## AlCapwn

And i was so "lucky" to get the september model. Have to return it end of december and maybe wait a bit and re order it.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Mines an October unit and I feel its really decent, no dead pixels, no dust, after a manual calibration (I referenced my proArt monitor) whites are nice and white. As for glow, 3 of 4 sides are near perfect, and the top right has a bit more whiteish slightly yellowish glow, but not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person I have to really look to see any glow at all, what do you all think? Btw I had one before this, another October and this is leaps ahead so I dont think you can go by month.


would you mind posting a white screen?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Mines an October unit and I feel its really decent, no dead pixels, no dust, after a manual calibration (I referenced my proArt monitor) whites are nice and white. As for glow, 3 of 4 sides are near perfect, and the top right has a bit more whiteish slightly yellowish glow, but not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person I have to really look to see any glow at all, what do you all think? Btw I had one before this, another October and this is leaps ahead so I dont think you can go by month.


What about the screen uniformity, I really haven't seen anyone state that the top 1/3 of their monitor doesn't look off-white/brown tintish compared to the lower portion. That is personally one of the defects that drives me nuts, maybe worse than the BLB.


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What about the screen uniformity, I really haven't seen anyone state that the top 1/3 of their monitor doesn't look off-white/brown tintish compared to the lower portion. That is personally one of the defects that drives me nuts, maybe worse than the BLB.


Looking at a photo, I can see mine too has that, however I cant hardly see it to the naked eye - and for me its not worth sending back over.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Looking at a photo, I can see mine too has that, however I cant hardly see it to the naked eye - and for me its not worth sending back over.


Don't listen to this white uniformity BS... Worst thing you wound ever discuss. I don't know who wood spend time actually looking for this instead of doing something useful.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Looking at a photo, I can see mine too has that, however I cant hardly see it to the naked eye - and for me its not worth sending back over.


i've had uniformity issues with mine, but i could live with it, dead/stuck pixels dust i can't.

so it's all up to you if you want to keep it, i would keep that if mine was like that. tbh


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Don't listen to this white uniformity BS... Worst thing you wound ever discuss. I don't know who wood spend time actually looking for this instead of doing something useful.


Are you kidding me? So you would be fine browsing the net and the top half of your screen is brown compared to bottom? Isn't bs at all, and is another defect that we shouldn't have to deal with.

And I am not alone, plenty of people in reviews and this forum think this issue is unacceptable.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Don't listen to this white uniformity BS... Worst thing you wound ever discuss. I don't know who wood spend time actually looking for this instead of doing something useful.


The worst problem about is that your colors will never look correct on anything. Even with calibration.
The white page is easiest way to see it. But on everything you do, there will be a brown hue built into it. That is very annoying.


----------



## Mack42

So, when you order a new monitor from Amazon, or Newegg, you actually face the risk of getting someone else's returned and used monitor?


----------



## MikuMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Don't listen to this white uniformity BS... Worst thing you wound ever discuss. I don't know who wood spend time actually looking for this instead of doing something useful.


I wont dont worry mate lol







id have to have a pure white background and a lot of time on my hands to start spotting such issues!


----------



## MikuMatt

Btw looking at the TFTCentral review, even that unit was darker at the top. I dont think any amount of returning is going to get you a completely uniform screen:-


----------



## marffeus

Really hoping my Nov 27 order will be an October unit!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Btw looking at the TFTCentral review, even that unit was darker at the top. I dont think any amount of returning is going to get you a completely uniform screen:-


2nd time I have said this but that is the brightness not color temperature (eg. temperature is how yellow or blue it is, brightness is how bright or dark it is) Brightness would be ok.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> So, when you order a new monitor from Amazon, or Newegg, you actually face the risk of getting someone else's returned and used monitor?


I hope that isn't the case but I will definitely be giving my package a good look over before accepting the delivery from UPS. If I can somehow tell it was a returned unit, it's will go straight back to the UPS delivery driver to send back to Newegg. I'm hoping to have the monitor in Tuesday or Wednesday luckily it's coming from CA and not NJ and being delivered to me in Portland so the shipping shouldn't take long.


----------



## Benny89

I will just leave it here, wrote by *CallsignVega* in XB271HU thead. Acer uses new model of panel, while PG uses traditional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> *The XB271HU uses a new panel to back light retention bracket design (as also seen on the AUOptronics provided TN Dell S2716DG) that could very well lessen IPS defects. The PG279Q uses a traditional metal clamp/snap type panel to back light retention bracket that put's downward pressure on the surface edges of the panel.
> 
> In essence, Acer has knocked out two birds with one stone (which very well could have been their plan after their experiences with designing the XB270HU). They've lessened the propensity (speculative until more samples are shown) for back light bleed while simultaneously decreasing bezel width which is always a good thing.*


Seems like in the end it was actually Acer that learnt from its frist XB mistake and improved while Asus did nothing and is just counting on lottery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Yeah I cant see anything wrong with this one at all really!! very pleased with it. I wonder if it would pass Benny's test lol??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


LOL, Benny's test







. It look decent. As long as there is no orange glow (seems there is not) and no big BLB spot that look like mini bulb during dark games- it is always a keeper. And your seems very uniform also







.


----------



## Dryst

im actually leaning into buying the xb271hu now, damn!. i can pick it up right now at my local store, 10 min drive.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

What keeps you from doing it? Is there any difference between them other than the design?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> What keeps you from doing it? Is there any difference between them other than the design?


OSD,and design, other than that it's the same. but i want the asus' design alot. plus the red ring and ROG logo lights.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> OSD,and design, other than that it's the same. but i want the asus' design alot. plus the red ring and ROG logo lights.


I am with you, the thing is ugly!!


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

I think I like the Acer design better. Plus the QC seems a bit better.
I'm waiting for it to release in UK and then decide.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66yyhhnn66*
> 
> I think I like the Acer design better. Plus the QC seems a bit better.
> I'm waiting for it to release in UK and then decide.


acer kinda looks tacky. dunno.


----------



## Gigantoad

The Acer looks like a Tranformers toy for 12 year olds. I'm 40 for christ's sake


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> The Acer looks like a Tranformers toy for 12 year olds. I'm 40 for christ's sake


The new Acer is mad ugly, but the Asus monitor also has a very "gamery" look all over it as well. Really only the Dell gsync monitor looks like any typical office display.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> The new Acer is mad ugly, but the Asus monitor also has a very "gamery" look all over it as well. Really only the Dell gsync monitor looks like any typical office display.


i heard that the "27 swift will have a design change next update. dunno about the features yet

i might give the acer a shot today see if i like it, i have 14 days to return it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i heard that the "27 swift will have a design change next update. dunno about the features yet
> 
> i might give the acer a shot today see if i like it, i have 14 days to return it.


Dude if you have a hassle free return, just pick one up and check it out. If you don't 100% like it, take it back. I really liked my PG279Q I got, but I sent it back. I remember you telling me don't listen to everything on what people say, if you like it then keep it. Anyways ya if there's no penalty in returning it, I would give it a shot and see how it goes for you.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> The new Acer is mad ugly, but the Asus monitor also has a very "gamery" look all over it as well. Really only the Dell gsync monitor looks like any typical office display.


With turned off lights it looks surprisingly "normal", really quite good.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Dude if you have a hassle free return, just pick one up and check it out. If you don't 100% like it, take it back. I really liked my PG279Q I got, but I sent it back. I remember you telling me don't listen to everything on what people say, if you like it then keep it. Anyways ya if there's no penalty in returning it, I would give it a shot and see how it goes for you.


yea their site says no restocking fee within 14 days. so here we go, imma drive to the store now before they close. update you guys over the other thread that benny started. wish me luck guys!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> yea their site says no restocking fee within 14 days. so here we go, imma drive to the store now before they close. update you guys over the other thread that benny started. wish me luck guys!


Hell ya! I'll be watching


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i heard that the "27 swift will have a design change next update. dunno about the features yet
> 
> i might give the acer a shot today see if i like it, i have 14 days to return it.


Where did you hear it was going through a design change? I wonder what they are changing??


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Where did you hear it was going through a design change? I wonder what they are changing??


Possbile they change panel to the one that XB271HU is using. I hope at least....


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Possbile they change panel to the one that XB271HU is using. I hope at least....


I hear ya. But did you actually read that some where or is it an assumption? Good information for people to have that are thinking about buying this monitor.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I hear ya. But did you actually read that some where or is it an assumption? Good information for people to have that are thinking about buying this monitor.


Here you go, this information was posted by *CallisignVega* in XB271HU thread and I belive him, he is basicely expert and guru when it comes to monitors *QUOTE below*:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> *The XB271HU uses a new panel to back light retention bracket design (as also seen on the AUOptronics provided TN Dell S2716DG) that could very well lessen IPS defects. The PG279Q uses a traditional metal clamp/snap type panel to back light retention bracket that put's downward pressure on the surface edges of the panel.
> 
> In essence, Acer has knocked out two birds with one stone (which very well could have been their plan after their experiences with designing the XB270HU). They've lessened the propensity (speculative until more samples are shown) for back light bleed while simultaneously decreasing bezel width which is always a good thing.*


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I hear ya. But did you actually read that some where or is it an assumption? Good information for people to have that are thinking about buying this monitor.


i have a friend that knows someone from asus. he said it would look like the PG348Q, same design but still "27


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i have a friend that knows someone from asus. he said it would look like the PG348Q, same design but still "27


Ugh, the stand on the PG348Q is even worse than that of the XB271HU IMO.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Ugh, the stand on the PG348Q is even worse than that of the XB271HU IMO.


ikr. hope it's not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Gigantoad

So I noticed that gsync really only works with vsync on, otherwise all games I tried become a stutter fest of sporadic 1-2 fps. No biggie since I wouldn't want the tearing past 165 fps anyway, but I'm still wondering why that happens?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> So I noticed that gsync really only works with vsync on, otherwise all games I tried become a stutter fest of sporadic 1-2 fps. No biggie since I wouldn't want the tearing past 165 fps anyway, but I'm still wondering why that happens?


No,it can work with vsync on or off, but why would you want vsync on if you have gsync? personally vsync's input lag drives me nuts.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> No,it can work with vsync on or off, but why would you want vsync on if you have gsync? personally vsync's input lag drives me nuts.


Well, firstly I'd ask why it only works with vsync on for me. Secondly, with enabled gsync, vsync can be enabled but it will only kick in after 165 fps as gsync can't go any higher.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i have a friend that knows someone from asus. he said it would look like the PG348Q, same design but still "27


Is new batch already with this changes? Can you ask him if December batches will be affected?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Well, firstly I'd ask why it only works with vsync on for me. Secondly, with enabled gsync, vsync can be enabled but it will only kick in after 165 fps as gsync can't go any higher.


check your LED light if it's red then gsync is working, also try turning vsync off see it the led changes color.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Is new batch already with this changes? Can you ask him if December batches will be affected?


no, it's gonna be next years design, not the 279Q it will keep it's design for this release.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> no, it's gonna be next years design, not the 279Q it will keep it's design for this release.


............I hope XB will release in next week in EU. I am tired of Asus BS, changes, failed QC and other stuff. They start to really really irritate me.

Did you hear what was the reason behind this changes?

*EDIT:* Wait wait wait. That just stroke me.

So besicely Asus is already doing a move that Acer did with XB, but faster. Acer released new, improved XB after first XB fail year ago- new design, new stand etc. Now it seems like Asus is trying to make up for PG279Q fail and will release improved PG279Q next year- new design, new stand etc.

Now I have no idea if I should keep my 4th PG when it arrives even if it is a keeper.

God, I hate this monitor lottery, I HATE IT!


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> ............I hope XB will release in next week in EU. I am tired of Asus BS, changes, failed QC and other stuff. They start to really really irritate me.
> 
> Did you hear what was the reason behind this changes?
> 
> *EDIT:* Wait wait wait. That just stroke me.
> 
> So besicely Asus is already doing a move that Acer did with XB, but faster. Acer released new, improved XB after first XB fail year ago- new design, new stand etc. Now it seems like Asus is trying to make up for PG279Q fail and will release improved PG279Q next year- new design, new stand etc.
> 
> Now I have no idea if I should keep my 4th PG when it arrives even if it is a keeper.
> 
> God, I hate this monitor lottery, I HATE IT!


next year it's not gonna be a PG279Q it's gonna be a diff Model Number for sure. might be 200hz or something lol.

it's just a plan right now, nothing is for sure yet. so chill dude. lol


----------



## Gigantoad

Hmm just noticed a spot that is brighter than the rest. Can this suddenly appear? I'd almost swear it wasn't there before, pretty sure I would have seen this on first inspection.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> next year it's not gonna be a PG279Q it's gonna be a diff Model Number for sure. might be 200hz or something lol.
> 
> it's just a plan right now, nothing is for sure yet. so chill dude. lol


You are right however..

I start to leaning more toward XB271HU with all those theater that Asus is doing. It really looks like bad scripted comedy... But thereis no sign of XB in EU for god sake.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Hmm just noticed a spot that is brighter than the rest. Can this suddenly appear? I'd almost swear it wasn't there before, pretty sure I would have seen this on first inspection.


Monitor can develop faults, yes. Mine second PG was keeper but after few hours of heavy usage developed huge BLB spot on left edge, which was deal breaker. Maybe you just didn't notice? How does it look like?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> check your LED light if it's red then gsync is working, also try turning vsync off see it the led changes color.


Yep, it's red but still crawls around 0-2 fps. Weird. Maybe something to do with additional monitors running at 60 Hz.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I start to leaning more toward XB271HU with all those theater that Asus is doing. It really looks like bad scripted comedy... But thereis no sign of XB in EU for god sake.


It's odd no mention of it yet, but surely it can't be too long. I'd have thought they'd have wanted to release on EU before Xmas, but may not be until New Year now. Too early to say perhaps if it will be a better choice than the XB270HU or PG279Q, but it can't possibly be worse can it...? All I want is a fast IPS monitor without hideous orange glow, am I asking too much? Come on Santa, I've been a good boy this year.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> So I noticed that gsync really only works with vsync on, otherwise all games I tried become a stutter fest of sporadic 1-2 fps. No biggie since I wouldn't want the tearing past 165 fps anyway, but I'm still wondering why that happens?


When the g-sync is on, no matter what setting v-sync is used ... the g-sync will always run in the range of 30 to 144/165 Hz.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> When the g-sync is on, no matter what setting v-sync is used ... the g-sync will always run in the range of 30 to 144/165 Hz.


So then either the red LED shines even though gsync isn't on, or your statement is somehow wrong. All I can say is I have a red LED and a game running at sporadic 0-2 fps.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I start to leaning more toward XB271HU with all those theater that Asus is doing. It really looks like bad scripted comedy... But thereis no sign of XB in EU for god sake.
> Monitor can develop faults, yes. Mine second PG was keeper but after few hours of heavy usage developed huge BLB spot on left edge, which was deal breaker. Maybe you just didn't notice? How does it look like?


Camera won't pick it up sadly. It's a bit bigger than a pixel error, like a tiny splotch. It's always just a bit brighter than everywhere else, even at full brightness. I definitely don't think it was there before. Will keep an eye on it.

So, I hate to spread paranoia as if we didn't have to deal with enough issues already, but owners may want to keep checking for issues developing as you keep using it


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> So then either the red LED shines even though gsync isn't on, or your statement is somehow wrong. All I can say is I have a red LED and a game running at sporadic 0-2 fps.


Maybe the LED indicator is buggy, or maybe the occasional drop are caused by drivers issue.

The red LED is also on in the desktop?
If yes, it's normal.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Maybe the LED indicator is buggy, or maybe the occasional drop are caused by drivers issue.
> 
> The red LED is also on in the desktop?
> If yes, it's normal.


Yup, desktop too.


----------



## Gigantoad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzjLMKFYk8

That's pretty much how my spot looks like btw, just very faint.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> i have a friend that knows someone from asus. he said it would look like the PG348Q, same design but still "27


I wouldn't be surprised if ASUS will switch to the new slimmer/bezel version panel from AUOptronics to match the new Acer XB271HU.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if ASUS will switch to the new slimmer/bezel version panel from AUOptronics to match the new Acer XB271HU.


i don't see them doing it right now. the next swift yeah.


----------



## karlahoin

Well I've put the monitor to good use during the weekend and decided to keep it. The IPS glow+light bleeding are quite obvious with a solid black background, happening mostly on the four corners (lower right is worse).

During normal desktop/windows use, they are not noticeable. Same with gaming and movies, unless of course, there is a prolonged time where those exact spots have dark content.

Most of the time I do not notice it at all and the sharpness is outstanding, colors are accurate, viewing angles are great and 165 Hz does feel smoother (just moving your mouse around the desktop shows it).

I don't notice any change in colors, with a white background there is no noticeable yellowing, everything is white.

Was I lucky with my unit? Not really. It still has the bleeding that annoys many people here. I knew about that and still risked it. No point in sending the monitor back, especially for a return, as I'm totally sure that ALL these panels have the same bleeding issues, to different extent.

No dust or bad pixels also. If I had these, especially in the center area, I'd return. For the light bleed, if you return you are wasting your time. And that monitor will surely be repackaged and resold to someone else.

Gaming is pretty good in general. I'm not so sure about G-Sync being that useful (haven't really compared on/off properly) but the high frequency/colors are great. Build quality/OSD and FPS counter are excellent. The exception to that is a slight gap/loosness on the right side of the bezel.

Is it still a great monitor? Yes.
Is it worth buying if you want IPS/GSync/144 Hz+ at 1440p/27"? Probably yes, considering the few offers at the moment.
Is it worth what it costs? Maybe not. I really needed a new monitor and couldn't wait any longer (already avoided buying the Acer Predator), but if you can, perhaps it is worth waiting for the next generation of these panels.


----------



## austzorro

Is it possible to disassemble to bezel or unscrew it from the back and attempt to re-clamp the panel to reduce the bleed? If so, is it something a newbie should be trying?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Is it possible to disassemble to bezel or unscrew it from the back and attempt to re-clamp the panel to reduce the bleed? If so, is it something a newbie should be trying?


It's not THAT hard on most monitors, but the issues isn't always a case of it being too tight... sometimes it's not tight enough, so you could actually make it worse by removing it. One of the faulty XB270HUs I had (I went through 3) was improved by pressing on the bezel on one side... it virtually eliminated the bleed altogether.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's not THAT hard on most monitors, but the issues isn't always a case of it being too tight... sometimes it's not tight enough, so you could actually make it worse by removing it. One of the faulty XB270HUs I had (I went through 3) was improved by pressing on the bezel on one side... it virtually eliminated the bleed altogether.


I have a similar situation. With a tiny bit of bleed in the top right - hardly noticeable to be honest. But all I have to do is just lay my finger on the bezel and it goes away. I am trying to think of a device/method that can be used to just sit in that spot on the bezel to remove the tiny bleed.

At first I had a bulldog clip in mind, but those clips exert a lot of pressure and I don't want to ruin it or cause future issues.


----------



## Darylrese

Just thought id give you all an update on my situation,

I went for another DELL S2176DG as they were in the Black Friday sale for £469.99. This time my panel is brilliant. No issues at all.

Now i have it calibrated with TFT Centrals settings and ICC profile, it looks and performs great. An excellent alternative to those who are fed up with playing the lottery on these panels. I would say colours are not far off the PG279Q now and of course no glow / bleed issues due to TN.

Best of luck to all of your still trying for this panel, but for now, i am out of the running.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yep, it's red but still crawls around 0-2 fps. Weird. Maybe something to do with additional monitors running at 60 Hz.


I had exactly the same problems with multi monitors. I have the pg279q and an old 25.5" 60hz 1920x1200 hp monitor.

When the hp is enabled. And the pg279q have gsync enabled the pg279q acts wierd. it stutters and functions kinda like a 60hz monitor. even though its at 144hz. It stutters.

Even with ulmb at 120hz i had problems. I thougth it was the drivers AGAIN. But then i pulled out the hdmi cable from the graphics card to the Hp monitor and BOOM gone were the problems. So now im only running the the pg.. Pretty annoying to say the least.


----------



## Darylrese

Yeah i don't think you can have dual monitors running at different refresh rates or resolutions. You are being capped by the HP monitor


----------



## AlCapwn

Yeah that was my thougth to. Its funny though dragging the mouse from 144 to the 60 hz screen. When the mouse marker is at the 144 screen everything looks normal. When i use it at the 60hz screen.

everything feels and looks so bad. I cannot understand that we were used to use these screens. It feels So bad. It just make me appreciate the fast monitors so much more


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Yeah i don't think you can have dual monitors running at different refresh rates or resolutions. You are being capped by the HP monitor


I used the PG279Q at 144/165 with a 60Hz as second monitor, both using displayport and I didn't have any issues at all, more than have 2 bleed spots that would go to the middle of the screen almost.


----------



## AlCapwn

Could be that both monitors using Dp was the cure.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I had exactly the same problems with multi monitors. I have the pg279q and an old 25.5" 60hz 1920x1200 hp monitor.
> 
> When the hp is enabled. And the pg279q have gsync enabled the pg279q acts wierd. it stutters and functions kinda like a 60hz monitor. even though its at 144hz. It stutters.
> 
> Even with ulmb at 120hz i had problems. I thougth it was the drivers AGAIN. But then i pulled out the hdmi cable from the graphics card to the Hp monitor and BOOM gone were the problems. So now im only running the the pg.. Pretty annoying to say the least.


Oh but it does work for me with two 60Hz monitors running alongside the PQ279Q at 165Hz. In Windows I can clearly see the huge difference in mouse cursor and window dragging fluidity of the 165Hz vs 60Hz (horrible enough btw to make me seriously consider getting 2 more high refresh rate monitors, would 3x 165Hz work at all?). Same in games unless gsync enabled + vsync off. Only then does the issue appear and the FPS drops to 0-2 for some reason.

So I keep vsync on and that's it. However, to get around the input lag induced my vsync I limit the fps to 163 in Afterburner so the vsync never actually kicks in. Honestly I didn't think I would even be able to feel the difference in input lag, but I did quite a bit. So thanks Dryst for planting that seed, it's like another lid has been taken off









Why does enabled vsync that never even kicks in work while vsync off doesn't? Makes no sense at all to me but there it is. Maybe some wonky driver issue or something.

As for the white spot I found this: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1685537/small-white-spot-monitor-visible-white-screen.html

That's how it looks and if the guy there is right it's a pressure mark, something pressing against the panel from the back. Hence highly unlikely that it developed over time. Guess I really just didn't notice at first, as hard to believe as I might find it.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just thought id give you all an update on my situation,
> 
> I went for another DELL S2176DG as they were in the Black Friday sale for £469.99. This time my panel is brilliant. No issues at all.
> 
> Now i have it calibrated with TFT Centrals settings and ICC profile, it looks and performs great. An excellent alternative to those who are fed up with playing the lottery on these panels. I would say colours are not far off the PG279Q now and of course no glow / bleed issues due to TN.
> 
> Best of luck to all of your still trying for this panel, but for now, i am out of the running.


Dang - I actually have the Dell and a September PG279Q side by side and at home but am leaning away from the Dell. The Dell seems pretty flawless except the colors just looked washed out compared to the PG. Washed out colors vs. a slightly yellowish top 3rd of the screen... ugh. I want the PG so bad but can't make up my mind..


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Dang - I actually have the Dell and a September PG279Q side by side and at home but am leaning away from the Dell. The Dell seems pretty flawless except the colors just looked washed out compared to the PG. Washed out colors vs. a slightly yellowish top 3rd of the screen... ugh. I want the PG so bad but can't make up my mind..


My PG279Q arrives tomorrow and I've currently got the S2716DG. I'm praying that I get lucky with the Asus and get a good panel. I hope to set them up side by side and spend some time working with them both. I'm also very impressed with the Dell (especially with the TFT Central settings & ICC Profile) but want to see what IPS brings to the table. I ca't afford to keep both, though, so will have to make a choice and send one back!

On the subject, would a retailer give a refund on the monitor (assuming it's within 14 days) if it doesn't actually have a fault but is simply not to my liking? For example, I understand < 5 dead pixels is not technically a fault, but there's no way I'd accept even one on a £750 monitor!


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> My PG279Q arrives tomorrow and I've currently got the S2716DG. I'm praying that I get lucky with the Asus and get a good panel. I hope to set them up side by side and spend some time working with them both. I'm also very impressed with the Dell (especially with the TFT Central settings & ICC Profile) but want to see what IPS brings to the table. I ca't afford to keep both, though, so will have to make a choice and send one back!
> 
> On the subject, would a retailer give a refund on the monitor (assuming it's within 14 days) if it doesn't actually have a fault but is simply not to my liking? For example, I understand < 5 dead pixels is not technically a fault, but there's no way I'd accept even one on a £750 monitor!


Depends on who you bought the monitor from. I am Newegg premier and Amazon prime so I usually don't have any issue with returns, regardless of whether the product has any issues. I usually stick to Amazon or Newegg for this reason.


----------



## Searchofsub

if your new b
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Dang - I actually have the Dell and a September PG279Q side by side and at home but am leaning away from the Dell. The Dell seems pretty flawless except the colors just looked washed out compared to the PG. Washed out colors vs. a slightly yellowish top 3rd of the screen... ugh. I want the PG so bad but can't make up my mind..


The XB271HU are getting good feedback maybe you want to look into that monitor instead.

P.S - Bose Companions! Love how they sound regardless of so many saying they are overpriced, I completely disagree and think one of the best sounding PC speakers.


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> if your new b
> The XB271HU are getting good feedback maybe you want to look into that monitor instead.
> 
> P.S - Bose Companions! Love how they sound regardless of so many saying they are overpriced, I completely disagree and think one of the best sounding PC speakers.


Yeah I guess I should try it since it supposedly has a different build frame inside. Those feet tho lol - going to need a monitor arm pronto if I stay with it. I can't find an amazon/newegg link for it anywhere tho..


----------



## LogiTekkers

My PG279Q arrives tomorrow and im looking forward to it as its a massive upgrade from this LG 60hz 1080p monitor ive been using for the past 6 years or more!

I almost bought the TN version, but I just love eyecandy so decided to take a gamble and go for the 9Q.

Just a quick question though, does the box have a DP cable included or do I need to go and purchase one before it arrives as I cant seem to find this info?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> My PG279Q arrives tomorrow and im looking forward to it as its a massive upgrade from this LG 60hz 1080p monitor ive been using for the past 6 years or more!
> 
> I almost bought the TN version, but I just love eyecandy so decided to take a gamble and go for the 9Q.
> 
> Just a quick question though, does the box have a DP cable included or do I need to go and purchase one before it arrives as I cant seem to find this info?


Yes, it comes with a DP cable.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yes, it comes with a DP cable.


Thanks very much indeed!

I really cannot wait for this I just hope I get a good one. Ive been waiting to push these 980s


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> On the subject, would a retailer give a refund on the monitor (assuming it's within 14 days) if it doesn't actually have a fault but is simply not to my liking? For example, I understand < 5 dead pixels is not technically a fault, but there's no way I'd accept even one on a £750 monitor!


Depends what country you're in. In the UK, you are allowed to return within 14 days no questions asked for a full refund (as long as you haven't damaged/abused the item of course), but you must pay for return postage if you are not returning due to a fault.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Depends what country you're in. In the UK, you are allowed to return within 14 days no questions asked for a full refund (as long as you haven't damaged/abused the item of course), but you must pay for return postage if you are not returning due to a fault.


Perfect, thank you very much for the info. I'm in the UK too, and while I usually buy from Amazon I had to use a different retailer this time. The same place shipped my new graphics cards and they're perfect, so fingers crossed there won't be any problems.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikuMatt*
> 
> Yeah I cant see anything wrong with this one at all really!! very pleased with it. I wonder if it would pass Benny's test lol??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


A new etalon ?









Edit: *Nope!* Just saw the image of temperature uniformity and must revoke what I've said







If this is October, then all my hopes are lost again







Seems it is again a lottery with a new problem.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What about the screen uniformity, I really haven't seen anyone state that the top 1/3 of their monitor doesn't look off-white/brown tintish compared to the lower portion. That is personally one of the defects that drives me nuts, maybe worse than the BLB.


Same. Returned it just because of this. It was insanely annoying to look at.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Dang - I actually have the Dell and a September PG279Q side by side and at home but am leaning away from the Dell. The Dell seems pretty flawless except the colors just looked washed out compared to the PG. Washed out colors vs. a slightly yellowish top 3rd of the screen... ugh. I want the PG so bad but can't make up my mind..


You could set digital vibrance in NVCP - then colors look much better.

However problem of these fast TN panels is gama and color shifts. So the top is obviously darker than bottom (you can see dark stripe moving as you move your head up and down) and sides of the screen are brighter with yellowish tint. It's problematic to find a good viewing position and in my opinion there is not a ideal one. You always see some uniformity problems. This is a toll for big TN screens. For gaming this is not a problem but for work and browsing this looks bad. Also I noticed that if you browsing a page in full screen, e.g. google, the results at the top are perfectly clear but if you look down you can see obvious decrease of clarity and screen just doesn't look uniform. Seems some people are fine with this but I think all people going from IPS panels will not accept this. IPS is far better than TN, the only problem is glow and bigger change of BLB. And with this new ASUS also color shift in some parts of the screen


----------



## hisXLNC

anyone order one from ocuk's new batch?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You could set digital vibrance in NVCP - then colors look much better.
> 
> However problem of these fast TN panels is gama and color shifts. So the top is obviously darker than bottom (you can see dark stripe moving as you move your head up and down) and sides of the screen are brighter with yellowish tint. It's problematic to find a good viewing position and in my opinion there is not a ideal one. You always see some uniformity problems. This is a toll for big TN screens. For gaming this is not a problem but for work and browsing this looks bad. Also I noticed that if you browsing a page in full screen, e.g. google, the results at the top are perfectly clear but if you look down you can see obvious decrease of clarity and screen just doesn't look uniform. Seems some people are fine with this but I think all people going from IPS panels will not accept this. IPS is far better than TN, the only problem is glow and bigger change of BLB. And with this new ASUS also color shift in some parts of the screen


You're bang on. Up until I got the Dell S2716DG I never understood why people complained about viewing angles and the like. I think perhaps it's because of the larger screen size that it's suddenly started to jump out at me. I was reading a case study last night, and they were using a bold orange colour (the signature colour of this company) to present key figures. Mid-screen it looked 'right' but towards the top it was distinctly yellow and turned into a browny shade or orange towards the bottom. I'd hoped IPS might help, but from looking at this forum it seems like the top 1/3 of the screen is going to have problems of its own.


----------



## marffeus

Does anyone know of a correlation between where the monitors are shipping out of and whether or not they are repackaged rejects from other customers? I noticed my new one is coming from City of Industry, CA which is also where returns go...


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just thought id give you all an update on my situation,
> 
> I went for another DELL S2176DG as they were in the Black Friday sale for £469.99. This time my panel is brilliant. No issues at all.
> 
> Now i have it calibrated with TFT Centrals settings and ICC profile, it looks and performs great. An excellent alternative to those who are fed up with playing the lottery on these panels. I would say colours are not far off the PG279Q now and of course no glow / bleed issues due to TN.
> 
> Best of luck to all of your still trying for this panel, but for now, i am out of the running.


Nice monitor man. I was thinking about getting rid of my Asus 78Q because of the AG Coating, I just cant stand it. Do you know if this monitor has a nice Coating? Have u tried the Asus 78Q?


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You could set digital vibrance in NVCP - then colors look much better.
> 
> However problem of these fast TN panels is gama and color shifts. So the top is obviously darker than bottom (you can see dark stripe moving as you move your head up and down) and sides of the screen are brighter with yellowish tint. It's problematic to find a good viewing position and in my opinion there is not a ideal one. You always see some uniformity problems. This is a toll for big TN screens. For gaming this is not a problem but for work and browsing this looks bad. Also I noticed that if you browsing a page in full screen, e.g. google, the results at the top are perfectly clear but if you look down you can see obvious decrease of clarity and screen just doesn't look uniform. Seems some people are fine with this but I think all people going from IPS panels will not accept this. IPS is far better than TN, the only problem is glow and bigger change of BLB. And with this new ASUS also color shift in some parts of the screen


Interesting.. I will have to check that out when I get home. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> You're bang on. Up until I got the Dell S2716DG I never understood why people complained about viewing angles and the like. I think perhaps it's because of the larger screen size that it's suddenly started to jump out at me. I was reading a case study last night, and they were using a bold orange colour (the signature colour of this company) to present key figures. Mid-screen it looked 'right' but towards the top it was distinctly yellow and turned into a browny shade or orange towards the bottom. I'd hoped IPS might help, but from looking at this forum it seems like the top 1/3 of the screen is going to have problems of its own.


Yep, this is a TN technology. It's not suitable for larger screens completely. It can be tolerated up to 24" but not any more. Most unexperienced people think that angle doesn't matter because they will watch from the centre but this is not true. The angles are so narrow that one will notice uniformity from every spot. Even from very center. And the more you are out of angle the worse. Some people just don't care about uniformity but more immersive species do. I've tried panels with all technologies and every single one has its own issue. So we need to decided what is more acceptable for us. It's very hard decision though. If all best features from each technology merge, then we would have perfect panels (besides contrast of course). What is sad that most people have chosen this IPS Asus panel just because good uniformity and color representation. Unfortunately it's a big hit or miss and we need to face a new problem which is far more distracting that some glow or bleed. It's visible all the time and there is no way to not notice. VA could help here, unfortunately they are still pretty slow comparing IPS and TN - and I don't think this will ever change.


----------



## mikesgt

Well, I received two pb279q's today, and both of them are crap. September models. The bezel on one of them was practically separated from the screen near the power button, and had a dead pixel. The second had a line going all the way across the screen. It wasn't dead pixels, but more of a scratch.. I can't really explain it any better. And, it also had a dead pixel. Sigh....

Also, the box on the first one was pretty banged up, and the instruction manual/dvd was sticking out of the top of the box!!! Both the manual and DVD were saturated because it was raining here today. Oh, and both of them had QC stickers on them, awesome.

I am pretty pissed right now. On hold with newegg, 1 hour wait time. Not sure I am going for any more pb279q's... I really want a good one, but I am starting to doubt if it is out there.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Well, I received two pb279q's today, and both of them are crap. September models. The bezel on one of them was practically separated from the screen near the power button, and had a dead pixel. The second had a line going all the way across the screen. It wasn't dead pixels, but more of a scratch.. I can't really explain it any better. And, it also had a dead pixel. Sigh....
> 
> Also, the box on the first one was pretty banged up, and the instruction manual/dvd was sticking out of the top of the box!!! Both the manual and DVD were saturated because it was raining here today. Oh, and both of them had QC stickers on them, awesome.
> 
> I am pretty pissed right now. On hold with newegg, 1 hour wait time. Not sure I am going for any more pb279q's... I really want a good one, but I am starting to doubt if it is out there.


Jeez that sounds so rough. I know about that newegg wait time. I just put my phone on speaker and played a game while waiting. I can't believe September models are still around. I ordered mine on November 17th and got a September model. Atleast newegg is doing the hassle free returns for the holiday shopping, So you shouldn't have a problem returning them. I sent mine back for a refund and they received it on November 27th. I just got an email saying the refund has completed processing. Still waiting for it to show up on my end. Hopefully mid December all September models will be gone.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Jeez that sounds so rough. I know about that newegg wait time. I just put my phone on speaker and played a game while waiting. I can't believe September models are still around. I ordered mine on November 17th and got a September model. Atleast newegg is doing the hassle free returns for the holiday shopping, So you shouldn't have a problem returning them. I sent mine back for a refund and they received it on November 27th. I just got an email saying the refund has completed processing. Still waiting for it to show up on my end. Hopefully mid December all September models will be gone.


Tempted to try and get the new Acer, my patience is wearing thin with the pg279q.


----------



## Adajer

I have been waiting for the new acer to come in stock for a while. Amazon email notifications don't work. Piece of garbage279q is a lost cause imo


----------



## zerocool23

Hello,

New member here and upset owner of a PG279Q.

I bought the monitor last Tuesday from newegg (hoping I would get lucky and get a good one even after reading all the bad stuff on here) and it arrived today less than 2 hours ago. It is a September batch and has what appears to me to be severe back light bleed in the top right, bottom right and bottom left side. I am about to RMA it and quite frankly this is the first monitor I have ever had this problem with. It's rather upsetting that on an $870 monitor after taxes that one would have this problem. My Dell U2414H which cost me $250 has 0 BLB and so little IPS glow that I can barely even tell its there at all.

Before I send it back I would like to get a second opinion on the matter from people a little more familiar with the topic than I am.

Also, it does have the QC Passed sticker on it and appears to have been re-taped at some point to my eyes very well to where its hardly noticeable.

I'm just really upset about this and have that awful feeling in my gut now after having my hopes up high. I guess next time I will try and keep my expectations low to avoid that feeling maybe.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*




Looks kinda like mine that was a September model. I see you payed that $60 dollar tax. I'm guessing you're from California too?


----------



## CallsignVega

If anyone has any dust specks, just do this:



I know this is the PG279Q thread, but if anyone is interested in the same basic panel but with thinner bezels the XL271HU is in stock at the Acer store.


----------



## Cheesel

Here is my current PG279q (left) and Dell S2716DG (right). I have both set to tftcentral recommended settings. The Dell is great but I personally can't handle the color loss from IPS.



Not sure why the Dell looks so yellow... I messed with settings in the NVCP as well but could never find anything that made me happy.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> Here is my current PG279q (left) and Dell S2716DG (right). I have both set to tftcentral recommended settings. The Dell is great but I personally can't handle the color loss from IPS.
> 
> Not sure why the Dell looks so yellow... I messed with settings in the NVCP as well but could never find anything that made me happy.


Yeah that's TN for ya... sums it up right there pretty well I'd say. I honestly think though that when someone looks at the Dell in isolation, they won't be THAT disappointed with it. I've done a side by side of TN and IPS in the past myself and it was night and day, but when I see my friends TN monitors on their lonesome, I don't feel such animosity towards it. The Dell is, by most accounts, the best TN you're going to find, and given the problems with the fast IPS monitors at the moment, it's a no brainer in many respects, especially for gaming. A pure quality fast IPS G-Sync panel would utterly destroy it, but finding such a monitor without faults is the holy grail right now!


----------



## Dryst

so just got home and got my unit replaced with a brand new one. i think i got a keeper guys. this is such a relief! BLB is less than my first unit too.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> so just got home and got my unit replaced with a brand new one. i think i got a keeper guys. this is such a relief! BLB is less than my first unit too.


What about uniformity? Did it have a QC sticker on it?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> What about uniformity? Did it have a QC sticker on it?


color uniformity is good.i have the XB271HU now. just wanted to update here.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> color uniformity is good.i have the XB271HU now. just wanted to update here.


I just ordered one off acer's store. It seemed to have went through.. I am assuming there is no backorder. Did I just get lucky and they happened to have some in stock?


----------



## clipse84

Just return my pg279q I had in all corner backlight bleed I ask for my refund. I Think I'm going to try the the acer XB271HU there in stock


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Just return my pg279q I had in all corner backlight bleed I ask for my refund. I Think I'm going to try the the acer XB271HU there in stock


Are you seeing them on the acer store or somewhere else?


----------



## clipse84

acer store


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yeah that's TN for ya... sums it up right there pretty well I'd say. I honestly think though that when someone looks at the Dell in isolation, they won't be THAT disappointed with it. I've done a side by side of TN and IPS in the past myself and it was night and day, but when I see my friends TN monitors on their lonesome, I don't feel such animosity towards it. The Dell is, by most accounts, the best TN you're going to find, and given the problems with the fast IPS monitors at the moment, it's a no brainer in many respects, especially for gaming. A pure quality fast IPS G-Sync panel would utterly destroy it, but finding such a monitor without faults is the holy grail right now!


You think Dell will make a ips gsync etc panel soon? ^^


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> You think Dell will make a ips gsync etc panel soon? ^^


It'll cost $1200. Cause Dell.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> It'll cost $1200. Cause Dell.


If they would cost that and be great monitors I would pay it at once.

Scared of these 79Q faults


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> It'll cost $1200. Cause Dell.


Lol not all Dell monitors are super overpriced. Their 34 inch ultrawide went as low as $650 and their 27 inch 144Hz 1440p gsync was $600 which are both fairly reasonable prices when compared to the competition.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool23*
> 
> My Dell U2414H which cost me $250 has 0 BLB and so little IPS glow that I can barely even tell its there at all.


You probably have a Dell U2414H with a low/no glow IPS panel which is going to easily beat 99% of AHVA/IPS/PLS panels glow wise, and your unit looks fine for non-dark room+high brightness use, especially if those pictures were taken with the brightness set fairly high. Read this post if you want to find out how to vastly improve the way both of your monitors look with some simple lighting changes. Return or exchange your PG279Q if you intend to use it in a dimly lit room and find the bleed distracting.


----------



## Terminus14

Been following this thread for around 180 pages now and I've gotten so worked up and worried about bleed and temperature variance and all these different issues with this monitor. I just started laughing out loud to myself in an empty room when I realized that since I use f.lux, it makes most of this monitor's weaknesses complete non-issues. Dead pixels and dust seem to be becoming less common as we progress through the weeks and temperature uniformity doesn't matter for me because f.lux makes my screen orange anyway, same applies to bleed and glow. The only way I see myself ending up returning thus monitor whenever I decide to buy one is if the bleed is excessive and causes issues in games, since f.lux disables itself with full screen applications.

It also seems like we're getting panels that are trending towards less bleed as time goes on. So maybe by the time I end up ordering around the end of December, I should be set with a monitor well suited for my use case.

> Inb4 "why buy IPS if you butcher the colors with f.lux?"


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Been following this thread for around 180 pages now and I've gotten so worked up and worried about bleed and temperature variance and all these different issues with this monitor. I just started laughing out loud to myself in an empty room when I realized that since I use f.lux, it makes most of this monitor's weaknesses complete non-issues. Dead pixels and dust seem to be becoming less common as we progress through the weeks and temperature uniformity doesn't matter for me because f.lux makes my screen orange anyway, same applies to bleed and glow. The only way I see myself ending up returning thus monitor whenever I decide to buy one is if the bleed is excessive and causes issues in games, since f.lux disables itself with full screen applications.
> 
> It also seems like we're getting panels that are trending towards less bleed as time goes on. So maybe by the time I end up ordering around the end of December, I should be set with a monitor well suited for my use case.
> 
> > Inb4 "why buy IPS if you butcher the colors with f.lux?"


Don't hold back if you get one of these units:



but the December batch should theoretically be safer


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> You probably have a Dell U2414H with a low/no glow IPS panel which is going to easily beat 99% of AHVA/IPS/PLS panels glow wise, and your unit looks fine for non-dark room+high brightness use, especially if those pictures were taken with the brightness set fairly high. Read this post if you want to find out how to vastly improve the way both of your monitors look with some simple lighting changes. Return or exchange your PG279Q if you intend to use it in a dimly lit room and find the bleed distracting.


You see, I have the same Dell monitor and it has pretty much of glow at right, on left even yellowish, couple of bleedspots at the top and faint buzzing sound from transformer. It's even worse than my former PG279Q glow and bleed wise. Only that yellow tint at top 1/3 killed it, otherwise it would be a keeper. I had also S2415H and it was a total disaster. Bleeding everywhere, glow and poor uniformity with whole right side greenish. So you see, it's always a lottery. Nothing is guaranteed even if you buy Dells. I'm getting tired from this...


----------



## Benny89

Still no sign of Acer XB271HU in Europe and my 4th PG is arriving at monday 7.12...







. It will be from new batch so I hope they took their time and improved a little.

Acer, come on, release in EU already!!!







I need to do side to side comparsion between XB and PG.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Still no sign of Acer XB271HU in Europe and my 4th PG is arriving at monday 7.12...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will be from new batch so I hope they took their time and improved a little.
> 
> Acer, come on, release in EU already!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do side to side comparsion between XB and PG.


I'm still surprised people can go through 4 units, that's a lot of patience (and hope).








I still think there is no major difference between models (September, October, etc).
There is mostly a difference in the level of acceptance people have for the issues. Unless the product is assembled by drunk monkeys in a dark basement,I would be very surprised if you get any amazing quality improvement in one of those changes. There will always be some glow and light bleed. There will always be some lack of uniformity.

These threads give newcomers the wrong impression, that they got a bad unit from a bad batch, but after returning, they'll get pretty much the same.









It's the Acer Predator thread all over again. Back then people were waiting for the Asus and swapping Acer's daily, now they're swapping Asus and waiting for the next one.


----------



## AnimeNY

Back in stock @ newegg guys get it quickly! I just ordered mines wish me luck!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> You think Dell will make a ips gsync etc panel soon? ^^


I wouldn't be surprised, as they will surely recognise the S2716DG is selling well, and the demand for fast IPS gaming monitors... but ultimately the problem will come back to the panel, as they would be all but certain to use the same AUO panel that's in the Asus XB270HU and Asus PG279Q... which is far from ideal. I genuinely don't have any confidence in current gen monitors anymore, and I'm sure we'll be waiting for DP 1.3 before anything genuinely decent and worth the price tag comes along. There's so much junk out there right now it's ridiculous.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Back in stock @ newegg guys get it quickly! I just ordered mines wish me luck!


holy newegg.ca just bumped the price of the PG279Q! now it's $1169 plus tax,$12 environmental fee and $20 shipping. just wow. smh


----------



## Ziver

October owner can you share your S/N of your monitor. At least first half ? Its importnant . Maybe we can undertand from here, which is september or october .


----------



## alkoro

Just got my monitor yesterday, its a October build, ASUS S/N FALMQS02XXXX

I ordered it with dead pixel proofing and it came with no dead pixels and no dust. I calibrated it using the tftcentral settings

But like so many here it has a light bleeding problem, especially down right corner witch seems to be the problem in most cases here (design flaw?).

Seems like the bleed is less when the monitor is cold (just powered on) and gets a little worse when its at operating temperature.

I also noticed that the bleed seems to make the IPS glow worse.

Light bleed up close:


Light bleed from far (picture looks better than in real life):


In metro 2033:


It really such a shame that the monitor isn't build properly, because the non-bleeding portion of the screen look amazing (better than dell u2412m that i had before) and g-sync rocks.

I am looking forward to see if @CallsignVega black tape solution helps to solve the problem, because I know if I send it back there is a good chance that the new one will have even more light bleed









I would much rather fix it myself with the proper instructions


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday, its a October build, ASUS S/N FALMQS02XXXX
> 
> I ordered it with dead pixel proofing and it came with no dead pixels and no dust. I calibrated it using the tftcentral settings
> 
> But like so many here it has a light bleeding problem, especially down right corner witch seems to be the problem in most cases here (design flaw?).
> 
> Seems like the bleed is less when the monitor is cold (just powered on) and gets a little worse when its at operating temperature.
> 
> I also noticed that the bleed seems to make the IPS glow worse.
> 
> Light bleed up close:
> 
> 
> Light bleed from far (picture looks better than in real life):
> 
> 
> In metro 2033:
> 
> 
> It really such a shame that the monitor isn't build properly, because the non-bleeding portion of the screen look amazing (better than dell u2412m that i had before) and g-sync rocks.
> 
> I am looking forward to see if @CallsignVega black tape solution helps to solve the problem, because I know if I send it back there is a good chance that the new one will have even more light bleed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would much rather fix it myself with the proper instructions


How did you order it with zero dead pixel proofing? All 3 of mine had dead pixels.


----------



## alkoro

One german retailer (mindfactory.de) offers this service for extra 30 EUR (35USD).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> holy newegg.ca just bumped the price of the PG279Q! now it's $1169 plus tax,$12 environmental fee and $20 shipping. just wow. smh


I doubt that was newegg, most likely a third party vendor selling through newegg.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay...the Swift arrived about 2 hours ago. I've plugged it in, used the TFT Central settings and ICC profile and so far am delighted with it. The colour reproduction is visibly better than the Dell S2716DG that I also have. I don't appear to have any dead pixels and while there is a fair amount of glow from the bottom-left corner it's not bleed as far as I can tell. I'm going to play a couple of games before going to work, then take some pictures of a black screen etc later.

I can see that the screen is slightly off-white towards the top, but I only notice this when I'm looking at a completely white screen - when browsing it's not apparent to me at all. Similarly there seems to be a shadow in the bottom-left corner, but I only noticed this when I looked at the picture I'd taken. In fact the picture seems to look worse than real life.



Just had a quick go on USF4 and I can't notice any difference in input lag or response from either the Dell S2716DG or my old Asus VG248QE. Can't wait to get back from work later to use the monitor some more!


----------



## Ziver

Thanks for information. Finaly i got my second monitor, looks good ! No yellowish glow pure silver. Benny88 What are you thinging about my new one ?


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> anyone order one from ocuk's new batch?


they received my faulty panel back into their warehouse yesterday and are about to send me one out soon i hope its ok this time.


----------



## Mul3man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday, its a October build, ASUS S/N FALMQS02XXXX
> 
> It really such a shame that the monitor isn't build properly, because the non-bleeding portion of the screen look amazing (better than dell u2412m that i had before) and g-sync rocks.
> I am looking forward to see if @CallsignVega black tape solution helps to solve the problem, because I know if I send it back there is a good chance that the new one will have even more light bleed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would much rather fix it myself with the proper instructions


Yup. Mine is exactly the same... October and ASUS S/N FALMQS02XXXX

My first was September.... Really bad bottom right.
This one is October and its 10x worse.
With a cold start its bad enough but after 1 hour a third of the screen is yellow.

I give up!
I bet I've lost 7 full days this year trying to get a decent Predator or Swift IPS


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Yup. Mine is exactly the same... October and ASUS S/N FALMQS02XXXX
> 
> My first was September.... Really bad bottom right.
> This one is October and its 10x worse.
> With a cold start its bad enough but after 1 hour a third of the screen is yellow.
> 
> I give up!
> I bet I've lost 7 full days this year trying to get a decent Predator or Swift IPS


You had issues with the predator as well? Was it the 270 or newly released 271? What kind of issues did you have with it?


----------



## Mul3man

Unfortunately I had 4 Acer Predator XB270HU's and 2 279Q's
It is what it is.
I guess they are trying to provide something new but it's just not happening. No company would go through what Acer and Asus are at the moment deliberately.
If it had worked then they would be quid's in.
It hasn't and they aren't.
I only chased a 279 because my bro got a perfect one on launch day. So there are some out there.

Got a Dell S2716DG coming in a day or 2.
If that doesn't work out then I suppose it only leaves me with a letter to Santa.








Let's see what he's got in stock.
Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Muleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> I only chased a 279 because my bro got a perfect one on launch day. So there are some out there.


I'm going skiing at Christmas. Do you want to borrow it for a week? _Snigger_
I always was the chosen one.


----------



## Mul3man




----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Don't hold back if you get one of these units:
> 
> 
> 
> but the December batch should theoretically be safer


Okay...what is that between the inner and outer bezel? Mine has that too...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> holy newegg.ca just bumped the price of the PG279Q! now it's $1169 plus tax,$12 environmental fee and $20 shipping. just wow. smh


Xmas is coming and I'm sure they want to take an advantage of poor availability of these panels. Still no signs of XB271HU in Europe so this is a good opportunity to get as much as possible. Poor bastards. After 2 months there will be plenty of PG279 and XB271 so the price will go down... And hopefully QC up ...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Okay...what is that between the inner and outer bezel? Mine has that too...


One of the monitors I received yesterday also had this issue. Looked pretty bad...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Just got my monitor yesterday, its a October build, ASUS S/N FALMQS02XXXX
> 
> I ordered it with dead pixel proofing and it came with no dead pixels and no dust. I calibrated it using the tftcentral settings
> 
> But like so many here it has a light bleeding problem, especially down right corner witch seems to be the problem in most cases here (design flaw?).
> 
> Seems like the bleed is less when the monitor is cold (just powered on) and gets a little worse when its at operating temperature.
> 
> I also noticed that the bleed seems to make the IPS glow worse.
> 
> Light bleed up close:
> 
> 
> Light bleed from far (picture looks better than in real life):
> 
> 
> In metro 2033:
> 
> 
> It really such a shame that the monitor isn't build properly, because the non-bleeding portion of the screen look amazing (better than dell u2412m that i had before) and g-sync rocks.
> 
> I am looking forward to see if @CallsignVega black tape solution helps to solve the problem, because I know if I send it back there is a good chance that the new one will have even more light bleed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would much rather fix it myself with the proper instructions


I wouldn't risk it. There is very low chance it will resolve the bleed and you can damage your panel and void the warranty. I've screwed my LG like this, R.I.P.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> One of the monitors I received yesterday also had this issue. Looked pretty bad...


Looks like some isolation foam. The quality of these damn expensive units really sucks. Unbelievable.... Who make the QC in Asus ? A drunk monkeys ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Looks like some isolation foam. The quality of these damn expensive units really sucks. Unbelievable.... Who make the QC in Asus ? A drunk monkeys ?


No kidding.... That is why I am going to try the Acer.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> No kidding.... That is why I am going to try the Acer.


Me too... As soon as they are available in Europe. Until then praying every day







But I'm afraid it will not help. There is a very low chance to win in this lottery.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Looks like some isolation foam. The quality of these damn expensive units really sucks. Unbelievable.... Who make the QC in Asus ? A drunk monkeys ?


Is this present on every unit? I checked the TFT Central review and it looks like there may be the same stuff in exactly the same place. What is it for?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Is this present on every unit? I checked the TFT Central review and it looks like there may be the same stuff in exactly the same place. What is it for?


personally, I have only seen it in 1 of the 3 units I received.


----------



## alkoro

I think this bezel is the root of all problems.

Here is a little light bleed with no pressure:


Little pressure (remove play from bezel).


Here is the left upper corner as is:


But when i remove the play it bleeds really bad:


Left bottom corner has min play ( i guess this is the only corner that would pass QC)

Right bottom has zero play and i suspect that is why it is the worst (almost feels forced).

Does anybody have an idea how this bezel is put on?
In the top right corner it looks like i could easily put a pry pick in there.

Is it only for retention or is the polarized screen attached to it?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Is this present on every unit? I checked the TFT Central review and it looks like there may be the same stuff in exactly the same place. What is it for?


I had no foam in bezel, but the top corners were obviously loose. I think for such price build quality could be better. However, I would accept this if the panel itself would be flawless.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> I think this bezel is the root of all problems.
> 
> Here is a little light bleed with no pressure:
> 
> 
> Little pressure (remove play from bezel).
> 
> 
> Here is the left upper corner as is:
> 
> 
> But when i remove the play it bleeds really bad:
> 
> 
> Left bottom corner has min play ( i guess this is the only corner that would pass QC)
> 
> Right bottom has zero play and i suspect that is why it is the worst (almost feels forced).
> 
> Does anybody have an idea how this bezel is put on?
> In the top right corner it looks like i could easily put a pry pick in there.
> 
> Is it only for retention or is the polarized screen attached to it?


This is pretty normal with IPS panels. It may look like the plastic bezel is the problem but it may not be a truth. If you would dismantle the monitor you could see that LCD panel with a polarizer and backlight is assembled within an aluminum frame and mostly this is the culprit of BLB. Even a small uniformity is straightens (either LCD panel or metal frame) may lead to bleeding. I had my LG IPS opened and I can say it's very hard to position it perfectly. This is almost impossible job with IPS panels and maybe a reason why majority of these panels present some amount of backlight bleed. This is definitely a manufacturing defect but I understand it is hard to make a perfect one. At the other side for this price one should expect exceptional quality.


----------



## mixu

Getting a delivery of 2 of these tomorrow, will report my findings.
One will go. Hopefully one will remain.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixu*
> 
> Getting a delivery of 2 of these tomorrow, will report my findings.
> One will go. Hopefully one will remain.


Good luck, my 2 order arrived yesterday and it was a disaster.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay, I've had some more time with the monitor now and I have to say it is very good in comparison to every other monitor I've ever seen / used. However, I'd really like you guys to let me know what you think of the pics below. These were all taken in a completely dark room with the TFT Central ICC profile and colour settings. Brightness was at 25, which is about right for me.









I did notice that I can almost completely remove the glow from the upper-right corner by squeezing the bezel. What do you guys think? I am leaning towards keeping it (weird foam by the power button and all!) but if I am likely to get a much better one via returning it I may think again.

Edit: Just looked at the pictures and the upper-right glow is far less pronounced IRL - it's actually somewhere between the lower-left and lower-right glow.


----------



## mixu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Good luck, my 2 order arrived yesterday and it was a disaster.


Yeah I saw it, harsh man.
What's your plan? If both of mine are bad, I'll probably give up on these AUO panels altogether. Already went through 2x mg279q.


----------



## Fiercy

Anyone knows anything about recent shipments from newegg and monitors on back order are they still September?


----------



## mixu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Okay, I've had some more time with the monitor now and I have to say it is very good in comparison to every other monitor I've ever seen / used. However, I'd really like you guys to let me know what you think of the pics below. These were all taken in a completely dark room with the TFT Central ICC profile and colour settings. Brightness was at 25, which is about right for
> 
> I did notice that I can almost completely remove the glow from the upper-right corner by squeezing the bezel. What do you guys think? I am leaning towards keeping it (weird foam by the power button and all!) but if I am likely to get a much better one via returning it I may think again.
> 
> Edit: Just looked at the pictures and the upper-right glow is far less pronounced IRL - it's actually somewhere between the lower-left and lower-right glow.


The glow looks alright. Could probably live with it depending on how strong it pushes through content.
My concern would be the white uniformity. It's probably exaggerated in the pictures? But it looks pretty uneven to me. To the point where it might actually annoy me when editing text and whatnot, if it's close to that live that is.
That yellowish hue brings memories - and they are not pleasant.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixu*
> 
> Yeah I saw it, harsh man.
> What's your plan? If both of mine are bad, I'll probably give up on these AUO panels altogether. Already went through 2x mg279q.


sending them both back for a refund, and already ordered an xb271hu. Have heard really good things about that monitor so far.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixu*
> 
> The glow looks alright. Could probably live with it depending on how strong it pushes through content.
> My concern would be the white uniformity. It's probably exaggerated in the pictures? But it looks pretty uneven to me. To the point where it might actually annoy me when editing text and whatnot, if it's close to that live that is.
> That yellowish hue brings memories - and they are not pleasant.


Thanks for your thoughts. It's really hard to get an accurate picture of the screen as it changes so much with the distance / angle of the camera. But the images do make the screen look worse than it is - more glow on the dark screen and more shadow / discolouration on the white one. I've been doing some work in Word and honestly couldn't detect anything untoward except a very light shadow in the bottom-left.

Also played some Star Citizen to test for glow in-game and I didn't notice it whatsoever (except for the black loading screen). Same story with the other games I've tried. The only fly in the ointment was some strange stuttering in Path of Exile, which I wasn't expecting from a G-Sync monitor. Probably an issue with the game itself, though.

Last test is the Witcher 3. Then I'm making my decision!


----------



## sdmf74

Had my first oppertunity today to buy the Acer 271, Amazon had only one left but I passed on it cause I want to try for a good Asus 279 first.
Damn Im so sick of waiting I really want this to be a hassle free experience but I know better


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Had my first oppertunity today to buy the Acer 271, Amazon had only one left but I passed on it cause I want to try for a good Asus 279 first.
> Damn Im so sick of waiting I really want this to be a hassle free experience but I know better


I feel you man. At 800$ it should be like that. I really don't want to side with the XB271HU because for one I don't like the look and I don't want to lose the amazing OSD on the Asus.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I feel you man. At 800$ it should be like that. I really don't want to side with the XB271HU because for one I don't like the look and I don't want to lose the amazing OSD on the Asus version.


Curious, how often will you use the OSD and why? After I made the initial tweaks to my monitor I never touched the OSD ever again so I've never considered it to be a problem. And yeah I have to agree with you I am not fond of the 271HU's appearance, but if you get your own VESA mount and get rid of that horrendous looking stand then it may not look so bad at all.


----------



## Mercureal

XB271 is available at the Acer store right now, I may have pulled the trigger but I'm still waiting on my next PG279 to come in so I'll hold off.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, as they will surely recognise the S2716DG is selling well, and the demand for fast IPS gaming monitors... but ultimately the problem will come back to the panel, as they would be all but certain to use the same AUO panel that's in the Asus XB270HU and Asus PG279Q... which is far from ideal. I genuinely don't have any confidence in current gen monitors anymore, and I'm sure we'll be waiting for DP 1.3 before anything genuinely decent and worth the price tag comes along. There's so much junk out there right now it's ridiculous.


Ahaa I see. When is DP 1.3 coming and what will the benefits of it be?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Ahaa I see. When is DP 1.3 coming and what will the benefits of it be?


More bandwidth for higher resolutions and/or refresh rates. 4K 120hz will be possible, for example, while the bandwidth is maxed out at 4k 60Hz on DP 1.2


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> More bandwidth for higher resolutions and/or refresh rates. 4K 120hz will be possible, for example, while the bandwidth is maxed out at 4k 60Hz on DP 1.2


Aha, cool stuff. I really think I will wait for next year to get a new IPS 1440p monitor, I hope they will fix these bleeding issues by then.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> personally, I have only seen it in 1 of the 3 units I received.


Got my 3rd replacement today and the foam is visibly there, but not as "protruding" as the previous unit

Still got a september unit so the uniformity and bleed issue persist.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Got my 3rd replacement today and the foam is visibly there, but not as "protruding" as the previous unit
> Still got a september unit so the uniformity and bleed issue persist.


so I take it you are sending it back?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Decided to send mine back. Noticed the glow more and more in games and figured the discolouration would start to bug me in time. Just fired up the Dell S2716DG and have a new appreciation for it. I'll miss the Swift's colours but not its issues, and for £250 more than the Dell I can't really justify picking it.

Might wait to see what the XB271HU is like. In the meantime the Dell will be just fine!


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so I take it you are sending it back?


I'm just going to settle with this unit. The bleed and glow are acceptable since I don't game in total darkness and I reckon the uniformity isn't half bad, I'll post some pictures when I get home tonight.

Personally I'm fed up with packing the unit and commuting with it back and forth to the retailer + service center (been 3 times) here in Hong Kong.


----------



## Adajer

How many of you guys with multiple returns went through amazon?

I bought mine with a $185 gift card and want to use it towards a Predator, but they are telling me a 2 week wait for refund.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> How many of you guys with multiple returns went through amazon?
> 
> I bought mine with a $185 gift card and want to use it towards a Predator, but they are telling me a 2 week wait for refund.


I think the refunds were generally faster for me, what was wrong with the monitor I just ordered one.


----------



## Adajer

orange ips glow in right corners. brown tint on most of monitor.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> orange ips glow in right corners. brown tint on most of monitor.


these defects were on your pg279q, and not a predator right?


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> these defects were on your pg279q, and not a predator right?


correct


----------



## Ryzone

So is everyone jumping ship to the xb271hu?


----------



## Searchofsub

279q is freakin trash man.. Just save yourself time and get the Acer.


----------



## Armxnian

Ordered my PG279q yesterday and got it today, with free shipping, yay newegg! If someone can tell me how to identify what month it is from and where the QC passed sticker is I can add to the records.

No dead pixels and 165Hz works. BLB is fairly minimal, can't notice in games. There are uniformity issues though. I can clearly notice that the top 30% is dimmer than the rest, looks dirty to describe it at best. Can't notice it in games, but it's actually quite annoying when browsing where most web pages have a white background. The BLB would be distracting when watching video as it's in the bottom left where black borders are. I'm coming from a 4k monitor that I returned. The increased refresh rate is nice, and so is gsync. ULMB also gets rid of almost all blur. But I immediately noticed the flicker that was introduced. 1440p looks as good as 4k on a 27" screen. Colors look pretty good out of the box. I'll calibrate with my i1 if I decide to keep it.

It was mentioned the XB271HU has the same panel, so what is the guarantee that there are no issues with that specific unit? Better QC from Acer? Newegg seems to currently have an extended return policy, so I'll play around with it for a while.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Ordered my PG279q yesterday and got it today, with free shipping, yay newegg! If someone can tell me how to identify what month it is from and where the QC passed sticker is I can add to the records.
> 
> No dead pixels and 165Hz works. BLB is fairly minimal, can't notice in games. There are uniformity issues though. I can clearly notice that the top 30% is dimmer than the rest, looks dirty to describe it at best. Can't notice it in games, but it's actually quite annoying when browsing where most web pages have a white background. The BLB would be distracting when watching video as it's in the bottom left where black borders are. I'm coming from a 4k monitor that I returned. The increased refresh rate is nice, and so is gsync. ULMB also gets rid of almost all blur. But I immediately noticed the flicker that was introduced. 1440p looks as good as 4k on a 27" screen. Colors look pretty good out of the box. I'll calibrate with my i1 if I decide to keep it.
> 
> It was mentioned the XB271HU has the same panel, so what is the guarantee that there are no issues with that specific unit? Better QC from Acer? Newegg seems to currently have an extended return policy, so I'll play around with it for a while.


Ok put the monitor in portrait and look on the side where you plug in the power, display port , Hdmi all that jazz, and you will see some stickers. There you will see the serial number and manufacture date.


----------



## Searchofsub

well, from the posts that I've read they are saying it's the stand itself that is not enabling the 279q to have good air flow to the monitor so is the reason causing all these problems. The panel is the same, but it's really how they designed and implemented the stand that is seem to be making the difference between the two. I do believe them because most of the Acer xb279hu owners are are not having any of the issues even though same panel.


----------



## Searchofsub

Or maybe the frame, it's either the frame or the stand or both. Most likely the frame of the monitor if different. (Maybe how they implemented the back frame part of the screen) They said either those two but I forget exactly.


----------



## Ryzone

The stand on the Acer looks like the monitor would be so wobbly. It doesn't look sturdy at all.


----------



## alkoro

So if i understand correctly the panel consists off

Frame
Polarizing filter
Screen
Light
Reflective surface

And the problem for BLB comes from the fact that the frame/screen aren't perfectly flat, and causes light to reflect from the gaps between the frame and the screen?

If this is the case then a small silicone tube between polarising filter and frame should do the trick.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is everyone jumping ship to the xb271hu?


I do if my 4th PG is not 100% acceptable for me. I don't really care abut stand, OSD and other stuff that DO NOT have any impact of image quality. So I will buy and keep whatever will have best quality. So far it seems Acer is better quality but we will see with new PG batch if their panels improved.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Ordered my PG279q yesterday and got it today, with free shipping, yay newegg! If someone can tell me how to identify what month it is from and where the QC passed sticker is I can add to the records.
> 
> No dead pixels and 165Hz works. BLB is fairly minimal, can't notice in games. There are uniformity issues though. I can clearly notice that the top 30% is dimmer than the rest, looks dirty to describe it at best. Can't notice it in games, but it's actually quite annoying when browsing where most web pages have a white background. The BLB would be distracting when watching video as it's in the bottom left where black borders are. I'm coming from a 4k monitor that I returned. The increased refresh rate is nice, and so is gsync. ULMB also gets rid of almost all blur. But I immediately noticed the flicker that was introduced. 1440p looks as good as 4k on a 27" screen. Colors look pretty good out of the box. I'll calibrate with my i1 if I decide to keep it.
> 
> It was mentioned the XB271HU has the same panel, so what is the guarantee that there are no issues with that specific unit? Better QC from Acer? Newegg seems to currently have an extended return policy, so I'll play around with it for a while.


Yes man, this is the same experience we all had with this panel. Using this monitor in current state is pain for office work. For gaming OK, besides that orange glow of course... But this is supposed to be IPS panel, so I don't expect flaws of TN panel. Then I can buy straight TN and do not need to deal wit IPS, right? I'm waiting for newer batches, hopefully they will resolve this problem because so far it seems Acer is not plagued with this. Seems the panel is slightly different. If they don't fix it I'm going to put my hands on XB271. But I like Asus design much more :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> So if i understand correctly the panel consists off
> 
> Frame
> Polarizing filter
> Screen
> Light
> Reflective surface
> 
> And the problem for BLB comes from the fact that the frame/screen aren't perfectly flat, and causes light to reflect from the gaps between the frame and the screen?
> 
> If this is the case then a small silicone tube between polarising filter and frame should do the trick.


Yes, this is true. Plastic bezel or stand is usually not the culprit. It's the panel assembly itself (metal frame which holds screen and backlight together) which is problematic because the reason alkoro mentioned.


----------



## iMSKG

Just got mine yesterday. Not sure if I can live with the yellowish bleed in the bottom right corner, gonna try it over the weekend.
It's a little bit exaggerated, bottom right corner could bother me.

What do u think? normal for this display or return and try a new one?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMSKG*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday. Not sure if I can live with the yellowish bleed in the bottom right corner, gonna try it over the weekend.
> It's a little bit exaggerated, bottom right corner could bother me.
> 
> What do u think? normal for this display or return and try a new one?


Looks pretty similar to mine, although I'm guessing it is slightly more pronounced in the picture than IRL? How intrusive is the glow when gaming etc?

Also if you have a picture of an all-white screen pop a picture of that up as it tends to highlight discolouration better. Best thing to do is exactly what you've said - give it a good try and see if it's okay for you. I really thought I was going to keep mine but after using it for several hours yesterday I realised that the glow and discolouration would definitely bug me in the long term. At this price point I feel that you shouldn't have to accept something that doesn't meet your expectations.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMSKG*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday. Not sure if I can live with the yellowish bleed in the bottom right corner, gonna try it over the weekend.
> It's a little bit exaggerated, bottom right corner could bother me.
> 
> What do u think? normal for this display or return and try a new one?


Return. Yellow glow is no go. Man, why would you keep it?? There were pictures of PGs here (mainly few October units) that had ZERO yellow glow.

Bah, Acer XB271HU in other thread- all units are without it, pretty much great quality. Only ONE had tiny yellow glow in right corner but replacement was good one without it.

THERE IS NOT REASON WHY WOULD YOU KEEP IT! You pay as much as other and others have better monitors, with MUCH less glow/BLB and no yellow piss-glow. You wanna pay same price for having worse faulty product? Ask yourself.

Return and try to either grab PG from new batch or buy Acer XB271HU instead.

Nobody should accept yellow glow nobody. Look on your screen and compare it to this one: *PG279Q, October unit*, one of few great ones that one of users here got. *And he payed SAME money*



Do you really even consider keeping yellow glowing panel?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMSKG*
> 
> Just got mine yesterday. Not sure if I can live with the yellowish bleed in the bottom right corner, gonna try it over the weekend.
> It's a little bit exaggerated, bottom right corner could bother me.
> 
> What do u think? normal for this display or return and try a new one?


Oh, this is bad. There is more bleeding than glow. I suppose it's September model. Return it and wait for upcoming batch or for XB271HU.


----------



## iMSKG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Oh, this is bad. There is more bleeding than glow. I suppose it's September model. Return it and wait for upcoming batch or for XB271HU.


Ok, ye I think you guys are right. Thanks,
(It's an October one btw)

Do Asus aknowledge this kind of bleed as faulty now? I had a pleasent experience with them replacing my PG278Q recently.
Since the store i bought it from are out of stock now, and I'd like to keep my black friday discount if possible.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMSKG*
> 
> Ok, ye I think you guys are right. Thanks,
> (It's an October one btw)
> 
> Do Asus aknowledge this kind of bleed as faulty now? I had a pleasent experience with them replacing my PG278Q recently.
> Since the store i bought it from are out of stock now, and I'd like to keep my black friday discount if possible.


Don't ever RMA to producer. Always to store/retailer that you bought it from and ask for replacement.

Aslo if you RMA and make store to give your replacement you do not loose discount. Your money are still in their pocket so you will just get replacement at the same price as you paid for first product. Since it is not your faulty that your monitor was faulty.

I for example bought first PG with 50 euro discount and I still have it waiting for my 4th PG







. Your replacements cost the same as your first product.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is everyone jumping ship to the xb271hu?


In my honest opinion, these issues are due to significant design defects, probably with the frame and how the panel is installed within it. I really, really don't see them redesigning this monitor to the extent it needs to in order to eliminate the issues people are pissed about any time soon. It is going to take them quite a while, and may eventually release a revision 2 of the pg279q next year some time. Waiting for a December batch, or whatever, most likely isn't going to rectify these design flaws.

Apparently, the Acer equivalent does not suffer from the same design flaws even though it is the same panel. So your options are, wait for a revision of the ASUS, or get the Acer predator now. I do like the look of the ASUS better, but won't deal with the uniformity, BLB and dead pixels so I ordered an Acer. Who knows, maybe 4 months from now (or whatever) they start releasing better pg279q's, maybe I will sell my Acer and try the ASUS again.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Don't ever RMA to producer. Always to store/retailer that you bought it from and ask for replacement.
> 
> Aslo if you RMA and make store to give your replacement you do not loose discount. Your money are still in their pocket so you will just get replacement at the same price as you paid for first product. Since it is not your faulty that your monitor was faulty.
> 
> I for example bought first PG with 50 euro discount and I still have it waiting for my 4th PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your replacements cost the same as your first product.


Finaly i got my second monitor, looks good ! No yellowish glow pure silver. Benny What are you thinging about my new one ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Finaly i got my second monitor, looks good ! No yellowish glow pure silver. Benny What are you thinging about my new one ?


NICE ONE! Looks so far very good. Glow is silver everywhere so that is HUGE reason to keep.









Question now is BLB. Do you see any that is big enough to reach deep onto your screen? Test on some dark games to see if no BLB spot is big enough to bother you. I think I can see some BLB in top right corner (or it can be angle of camera so IPS glow) so make sure you play dark games to check if that bothers you or not!

But so far that looks great







. Finger crossed that BLB won't be big!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> In my honest opinion, these issues are due to significant design defects, probably with the frame and how the panel is installed within it. I really, really don't see them redesigning this monitor to the extent it needs to in order to eliminate the issues people are pissed about any time soon. It is going to take them quite a while, and may eventually release a revision 2 of the pg279q next year some time. Waiting for a December batch, or whatever, most likely isn't going to rectify these design flaws.
> 
> Apparently, the Acer equivalent does not suffer from the same design flaws even though it is the same panel. So your options are, wait for a revision of the ASUS, or get the Acer predator now. I do like the look of the ASUS better, but won't deal with the uniformity, BLB and dead pixels so I ordered an Acer. Who knows, maybe 4 months from now (or whatever) they start releasing better pg279q's, maybe I will sell my Acer and try the ASUS again.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Well, there was quite significant hold from Asus with next batch (about 2 weeks) so maybe they at least tighten QC. Because as you said- main reason for so many defects is panel installation within frame. However that only means that Asus has higher chance of developing faults, but if installation is perfect you can get perfect panel from PG also (we so few here which were pretty much flawless with super minimal bleed). But Acer seemed to improved installation so they have much smaller chance to get defects.

In the end, I would say- if you are from EU, like me, play lottery with PG and do not accept ANYTHING less than perfect panel. If you score one- good for you. If you don't- play lottery till Acer Predator release finally in EU and jump ships and leave Asus with middle finger.


----------



## Gigantoad

Uniformity or more "dirty" white at the top has nothing to do with frame installation though right? Why is the Acer better in that regard then if it's otherwise the same panel?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Uniformity or more "dirty" white at the top has nothing to do with frame installation though right? Why is the Acer better in that regard then if it's otherwise the same panel?


But it can be related to cooling solution of Asus and Acer monitor. Acer monitor has cooling that comes across middle of whole monitor in back. Asus has cooling on top inside small area- that can couse temperature shift and so yellowish/brownish effect.

That is of course our theory here, since nobody checked it or test it yet.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> But it can be related to cooling solution of Asus and Acer monitor. Acer monitor has cooling that comes across middle of whole monitor in back. Asus has cooling on top inside small area- that can couse temperature shift and so yellowish/brownish effect.
> 
> That is of course our theory here, since nobody checked it or test it yet.


I see. So a naive question then would be: can we just blow some air in somehow and see if the yellow goes away?


----------



## Ryzone

I'm starting to stress out again on trying to decide which one to go with. It's ultrawide or 27" all over again, but now its Asus or Acer.


----------



## hisXLNC

I was just about to convince myself to go acer, then someone posted a nearly perfect swift.

now im not sure which to go with.

I live overseas and shipping would be a hassle so I have to pick carefully


----------



## Cheesel

Boxed up both the Dell and PG last night - returning today. Guess its time to try the Acer but may wait a month or so


----------



## Cheesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> I was just about to convince myself to go acer, then someone posted a nearly perfect swift.
> 
> now im not sure which to go with.
> 
> I live overseas and shipping would be a hassle so I have to pick carefully


That perfect PG is like a unicorn.. dont get your hopes to high


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> That perfect PG is like a unicorn.. dont get your hopes to high


If there are perfect PG with no yellow tint on top of screen, then it shouldn't be an overheating problem.


----------



## mikesgt

I am going to step out on a limb here and say that there probably isn't a 'perfect' PG, there is just more extreme cases than others. I bet there is still some degree of BLB and brown tint, it is just not that noticeable in some cases. Design flaws don't just disappear without a redesign.

It also depends on the pickiness of the person... I would venture to say that a good portion of the people on this forum that are after the perfect monitor are going over it with a fine tooth comb when they receive it, and notice things that a lot of people wouldn't. Dead pixels is a good example, I thoroughly scan mine for dead pixels and have been unfortunate enough to find some on all 3 monitors I have received. But I could see how they could have been missed as well by someone that isn't going to that degree of review on their unit. Same with the brown tint, some monitors it is minor, and probably not very noticeable unless you look at it just right with a full white screen. To me, being as picky as I am, that is unacceptable. To others, they will probably never see it.

So really it is more of about acceptance levels based on how picky you are. Sending in monitor after monitor after monitor until you get one that has absolutely zero issues is probably not going to happen with this current version of the PG279Q. If you get one with 'minimal issues', and you can deal with it, then keep it.


----------



## Gigantoad

Kinda funny: https://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/PA279Q/

If you scroll down you see a thing called uniformity compensation. Might wanna put that on the PG Asus.


----------



## Benny89

My retailer got new batch today. 17 units. Brand new batch. I just got email that they may ship mine even today so I should receive it tomorrow or day after tomorrow. Good, whole weekend for testing.

That is my 4rd one so I hope for good unit.... If not I give up on Asus and wait for Acer.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So really it is more of about acceptance levels based on how picky you are. Sending in monitor after monitor after monitor until you get one that has absolutely zero issues is probably not going to happen with this current version of the PG279Q. If you get one with 'minimal issues', and you can deal with it, then keep it.


My thoughts exactly. Exchanging monitor after monitor trying to find a perfect one is a waste of time. I'm even surprised that resellers are OK with this. What most people here want is a different brand/model, not a different PG unit. When I bought mine I already knew quite well that glow+light bleed would be an issue, from reading all these threads (and Acer's, since the Predators had exactly these same issues, making some people wait for the Asus). So why return it?

That said, it doesn't mean that a few units can't be extra bad (clusters of dead pixels, major coloration issues, etc). In those cases, sure, take it back. But if you send back two or three, then this model is just not good enough for your standards.

I must have been lucky I gota brand new sealed PG, since apparently most units are returned a bunch of times. Well travelled monitors.


----------



## AnimeNY

I ordered one from the Newegg restock on 1st of December and it finally shipped out! I don't how to feel if i should be excited or anxious to receive mines! If the model i receive ends up containing any serious issue then i don't think i will even bother going through the RMA debacle and will just ask for a refund instead.

i was considering this or the Acer X34 Predator Ultra-wide i hope made the right choice.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Exchanging monitor after monitor trying to find a perfect one is a waste of time. I'm even surprised that resellers are OK with this. What most people here want is a different brand/model, not a different PG unit. When I bought mine I already knew quite well that glow+light bleed would be an issue, from reading all these threads (and Acer's, since the Predators had exactly these same issues, making some people wait for the Asus). So why return it?
> 
> That said, it doesn't mean that a few units can't be extra bad (clusters of dead pixels, major coloration issues, etc). In those cases, sure, take it back. But if you send back two or three, then this model is just not good enough for your standards.
> 
> I must have been lucky I gota brand new sealed PG, since apparently most units are returned a bunch of times. Well travelled monitors.


Yes, the new model/brand is the Acer Predator XB271HU







Been following that thread as well, not seeing any where near the issues there as I am here with the PB279Q.


----------



## Mercureal

There's probably some bias in this, but it seems like the last few reviews on Newegg have been 5 stars, so maybe some of the issues are being ironed out. This may just be me being optimistic about the situation but hopefully Asus has worked to eliminate or reduce the problems in the monitors. Of course as I said there's gonna be some bias and maybe they aren't as picky about glow/bleed/uniformity issues but it's at least encouraging to me.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> There's probably some bias in this, but it seems like the last few reviews on Newegg have been 5 stars, so maybe some of the issues are being ironed out. This may just be me being optimistic about the situation but hopefully Asus has worked to eliminate or reduce the problems in the monitors. Of course as I said there's gonna be some bias and maybe they aren't as picky about glow/bleed/uniformity issues but it's at least encouraging to me.


That thought crossed my mind too seeing that. You gotta remember to take reviews with a grain of salt, for all we know Asus is paying newegg to fabricate good reviews. Then again maybe Asus is trying to be better... who knows. I think I'll try one more PG, but I really want to buy off amazon even though newegg has that holiday returns policy I'd rather buy from amazon lol.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMSKG*
> 
> Ok, ye I think you guys are right. Thanks,
> (It's an October one btw)
> 
> Do Asus aknowledge this kind of bleed as faulty now? I had a pleasent experience with them replacing my PG278Q recently.
> Since the store i bought it from are out of stock now, and I'd like to keep my black friday discount if possible.


October one ??? God damn it....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Finaly i got my second monitor, looks good ! No yellowish glow pure silver. Benny What are you thinging about my new one ?


What manufacturing date? Looks pretty good imo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Uniformity or more "dirty" white at the top has nothing to do with frame installation though right? Why is the Acer better in that regard then if it's otherwise the same panel?


Good question, I would said that it was primary issue of the first batches and improved during the process. I don't think it is because of cooling as I've noticed this no matter it was cold or hot. Acer started produced panels somewhere in October so this flaw may have been already fixed. I really hope, we will see in November or December batches.


----------



## Drome

I assume the majority of posters here are from North America. Have European users experienced the same issues? I'm Norwegian, and stores are only just now starting to get this monitor in stock, but I expect it's the September model that we're getting and since there are far fewer customers here, I guess they won't run out of it for a good while. Any thoughts? I'm considering holding out on making a purchase until at least after New Years, but there's no help in that if I still get September models.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am going to step out on a limb here and say that there probably isn't a 'perfect' PG, there is just more extreme cases than others. I bet there is still some degree of BLB and brown tint, it is just not that noticeable in some cases. Design flaws don't just disappear without a redesign.
> 
> It also depends on the pickiness of the person... I would venture to say that a good portion of the people on this forum that are after the perfect monitor are going over it with a fine tooth comb when they receive it, and notice things that a lot of people wouldn't. Dead pixels is a good example, I thoroughly scan mine for dead pixels and have been unfortunate enough to find some on all 3 monitors I have received. But I could see how they could have been missed as well by someone that isn't going to that degree of review on their unit. Same with the brown tint, some monitors it is minor, and probably not very noticeable unless you look at it just right with a full white screen. To me, being as picky as I am, that is unacceptable. To others, they will probably never see it.
> 
> So really it is more of about acceptance levels based on how picky you are. Sending in monitor after monitor after monitor until you get one that has absolutely zero issues is probably not going to happen with this current version of the PG279Q. If you get one with 'minimal issues', and you can deal with it, then keep it.


To be honest, I think I was first who noticed that temperature shift on this forum and I was not looking for that. I've noticed something is not OK with monitor once I've unboxed it and browsing the web, or working with windows. Then I've started to search and found that review (don't remember which one) where they stated some strange color shift and temperature uniformity. And that was exactly I've had. Maybe I had an extreme one, but majority of September panels is flawed with this. I knew I can't live with that and damaged pixels and orange glow was only a minor flaws. Pretty unacceptable for IPS panel in such price range.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Kinda funny: https://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/PA279Q/
> 
> If you scroll down you see a thing called uniformity compensation. Might wanna put that on the PG Asus.


LOL, so now we need this at 144Hz and G-sync








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My retailer got new batch today. 17 units. Brand new batch. I just got email that they may ship mine even today so I should receive it tomorrow or day after tomorrow. Good, whole weekend for testing.
> 
> That is my 4rd one so I hope for good unit.... If not I give up on Asus and wait for Acer.


Great, let us know as soon as possible. Do you know what batch is this ? If it will be flawless maybe I will take one from komputronik as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drome*
> 
> I assume the majority of posters here are from North America. Have European users experienced the same issues? I'm Norwegian, and stores are only just now starting to get this monitor in stock, but I expect it's the September model that we're getting and since there are far fewer customers here, I guess they won't run out of it for a good while. Any thoughts? I'm considering holding out on making a purchase until at least after New Years, but there's no help in that if I still get September models.


It's exactly the opposite, most of owners or former owners are from EU because PG279 have not been available to US for quiet some time. The situation with XB271 is different. US first, then rest of the world.


----------



## Gigantoad

I'm from Europe, for one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> To be honest, I think I was first who noticed that temperature shift on this forum and I was not looking for that. I've noticed something is not OK with monitor once I've unboxed it and browsing the web, or working with windows. Then I've started to search and found that review (don't remember which one) where they stated some strange color shift and temperature uniformity. And that was exactly I've had. Maybe I had an extreme one, but majority of September panels is flawed with this. I knew I can't live with that and damaged pixels and orange glow was only a minor flaws. Pretty unacceptable for IPS panel in such price range.


I noticed it right away on my first monitor when opening up Chrome, hard to miss. Drove me nuts actually. And I couldn't agree with you more... for this price point, people should not have to accept a monitor that looks like this... How they are being allowed to be sold in that condition is mind blowing to me, and border line unethical.

I stick with my earlier comments, I really doubt you are going to get one any time soon that doesn't have this issue, BLB, etc. (or a combination of all).


----------



## Pereb

Uniformity compensation drastically reduce contrast and therefore picture quality, it is not a good solution to the problem.

I've said it before but although I'm no expert, I'm 99% sure cooling has nothing to do with yellow tint. I've had two PG279Qs, one of which had yellow tint on the left side and another that had yellow tint on the top, see for yourself :




I've also had a XB270HU with yellow tint on the left side :


At least one person posted a pic of a panel with yellow tint on the right side of the panel (where the monitor draws in cool air mind you).
Furthermore, if it was due to the cooling the tint would get gradually get more noticeable as the monitor warms up, which doesn't happen. It's pretty obvious that yellow tint/bad uniformity is a panel defect.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I noticed it right away on my first monitor when opening up Chrome, hard to miss. Drove me nuts actually. And I couldn't agree with you more... for this price point, people should not have to accept a monitor that looks like this... How they are being allowed to be sold in that condition is mind blowing to me, and border line unethical.
> 
> I stick with my earlier comments, I really doubt you are going to get one any time soon that doesn't have this issue, BLB, etc. (or a combination of all).


Well, this is a question for greedy Asus managers







But it's a shame for ASUS, that's for sure. XB271HU start is much better this time.

I don't know, I haven't seen XB271HU which suffered from this issue so maybe there is a chance. It's basically same panel so I don't see a reason why one should be good and other flawed like hell. I think it was some error at the beginning of manufacturing so hopefully we we'll se less and less issues in upcoming batches. Remember the start of PG278Q









@Pereb, it's not heat, definitely.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, this is a question for greedy Asus managers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a shame for ASUS, that's for sure. XB271HU start is much better this time.
> 
> I don't know, I haven't seen XB271HU which suffered from this issue so maybe there is a chance. It's basically same panel so I don't see a reason why one should be good and other flawed like hell. I think it was some error at the beginning of manufacturing so hopefully we we'll se less and less issues in upcoming batches. Remember the start of PG278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pereb, it's not heat, definitely.


When you say it is basically the same panel, what do you mean? What are the differences? Everything I have read so far leads me to believe that the panels are exactly the same, the only differences between the two monitors is obviously the stand, bezel and OSD.


----------



## Ryzone

Looking back at the white background picture I took of the PG279Q I got, you can see the yellow shift. I didn't even notice this when I had it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Looking back at the white background picture I took of the PG279Q I got, you can see the yellow shift. I didn't even notice this when I had it.


Oh yeah man, definitely noticeable.... that would drive me crazy, no offense.


----------



## BangBangPlay

So I haven't been on the forum for a while (about a month and a half). What is the story with this monitor? Was it worth the wait for most of you guys or what?

This is not a sarcastic/loaded question BTW, I just didn't want to have to read a few hundred posts to get the overall reception of this monitor...


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Oh yeah man, definitely noticeable.... that would drive me crazy, no offense.


Only if you tell me how often do you sit and look at white background specifically at the top part of the monitor. You would never encounter this in any game nor would you encounter this in daily use so please stop about driving you crazy part it's silly if you ask me. A person will almost always find something to complain about but is is really a big problem compared to glow you actually can see I don't think so.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> So I haven't been on the forum for a while (about a month and a half). What is the story with this monitor? Was it worth the wait for most of you guys or what?
> 
> This is not a sarcastic/loaded question BTW, I just didn't want to have to read a few hundred posts to get the overall reception of this monitor...


To summarize, still major issues with it. Total panel lottery at this point, even with the October builds. There is a 'perception' that there are better ones being made now, but I haven't put any stock into that personally based on posts being made in this forum. There is certainly design flaws with this monitor that ASUS will need to fix. Major issues include: BLB (yellow color in corners, not IPS glow), bad pixels, gaps in the bezel and bad color uniformity. I would personally not order one of these for a while until they get some of these design flaws addressed and we start seeing better posts out of this forum.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Only if you tell me how often do you sit and look at white background specifically at the top part of the monitor. You would never encounter this in any game nor would you encounter this in daily use so please stop about driving you crazy part it's silly if you ask me. A person will almost always find something to complain about but is is really a big problem compared to glow you actually can see I don't think so.


No offense intended bro, my apologies if it came off that way. To some people, it may not matter at all. To others, maybe folks that do photo editing or a lot of browser use for example, may see this as a big issue. Again, it just comes down to tolerance.


----------



## Meteorite777

Edit: Oops double replied.


----------



## Meteorite777

I agree I would also like to get a general consensus on the monitor and whether it is worth buying it. I have been following this thread for a few months and seen all of the hype from before this monitor was released back in September. I have seen a bit of the yellow glow and seen this forum rip it apart but have also heard to take that with a grain of salt and that people are just looking for things to complain about or being picky.

Ultimately is it worth the money? Has Asus seemed to respond at all or upped their QC on new batches?

Also does this forum have a preferred vendor for those in NA? I have heard some stories about Newegg/Amazon sending out RMA'd or returned monitors with bad bleed as new. As far as my tracking website knows Amazon hasn't had them in a while but I just placed a backorder with Newegg and am wondering whether or not I should keep it.

I was planning on possibly doing an Nvidia Surround setup with two of these as my outside monitors:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009626&cm_re=acer_k272hul-_-24-009-626-_-Product

Thoughts?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> I agree I would like to know your guys overall consensus of the monitor. I have been following this thread for a few weeks now since before it's release and saw a lot of the hype but I have also heard that people are being very nit picky. Also I have heard that Newegg can sometimes be a hassle to deal with returns and sending out opened units and such. Is there any preference between vendors? It seems Amazon hasn't had them in stock for a while so I just placed a backorder with Newegg however I'm wondering whether or not to keep the order.
> 
> I was planning on having this as my center monitor and two of these as side monitors and possibly doing an Nvidia Surround setup.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009626&cm_re=acer_k272hul-_-24-009-626-_-Product


\\Overall consensus for THIS day is: TRASH AND CRAP. It sucks hard.

That's it. Monitor is huge lottery, giving in first 2 weeks about 1 per 20 units chance for decent panel. In last week you can see little better odds I would say 1 per 10 you can get unit without (or with minimal) major flaws.

By the end of this week I should get (probably first in EU) PG (my 4rd one, mind you, after 3 returns) from brand new fresh batch from ASUS. I will let you know how it went. If it has same flaws- general consensus as above stays- TRASH AND CRAP.

FOR THIS DAY- I reccomend grabbing Acer XB271HU if you are from US/Canada as it has so far much better QC and better start than Asus had.

People from EU have to play with PG but if I would be from NA I would immidietly go for Acer, like right away.

Cheers.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> I agree I would also like to get a general consensus on the monitor and whether it is worth buying it. I have been following this thread for a few months and seen all of the hype from before this monitor was released back in September. I have seen a bit of the yellow glow and seen this forum rip it apart but have also heard to take that with a grain of salt and that people are just looking for things to complain about or being picky.
> 
> Ultimately is it worth the money? Has Asus seemed to respond at all or upped their QC on new batches?
> 
> Also does this forum have a preferred vendor for those in NA? I have heard some stories about Newegg/Amazon sending out RMA'd or returned monitors with bad bleed as new. As far as my tracking website knows Amazon hasn't had them in a while but I just placed a backorder with Newegg and am wondering whether or not I should keep it.
> 
> I was planning on possibly doing an Nvidia Surround setup with two of these as my outside monitors:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009626&cm_re=acer_k272hul-_-24-009-626-_-Product
> 
> Thoughts?


In terms of general concensus, I believe I've encountered 2-3 people on here that are actually happy with their Swift. Everybody else has had bad experiences and have either decided to move onto a new monitor or have continued to get RMA after RMA praying to get lucky.

In terms of whether it's worth the money...that's something only you can answer. For me personally I would say 'yes' - IF you get a good one, and certainly 'no' if you don't. In terms of people being picky I think it's worth remebering the price point of this monitor. People will be picky as this really ought to be a premium product. However I don't think anyone here is looking for things to complain about. Nobody enjoys the RMA process!

I went back to a Dell S2716DG. It's £250 cheaper and while the colours are nowhere near as good for me it was better overall due to having no immersion-breaking glow. Yes it has colour shift, but compared to when you have whole sections of the screen tainted yellow it honestly starts to seem less serious!

It's a little early to tell but so far Acer SEEMS to have listened to feedback with the XB271HU, that could be worth a look too.


----------



## Morkai

I bought one on BF, october unit, "qc passed" sticker, zero bleed but a fair bit of white/silver glow in bottom corners at normal viewing distance.
Will probably keep it, quite impressive monitor. Such fast pixel response for an ips-type (actually 10% faster than the acer according to tftcentrals tests).

This glow shifts over the entire surface of the monitor if i move around, does other peoples units act that way too in regards to glow?


----------



## Ryzone

Well It's in stock at amazon just ordered from them, lets see how it goes....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Oh yeah man, definitely noticeable.... that would drive me crazy, no offense.


Well, mine was much worse








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Only if you tell me how often do you sit and look at white background specifically at the top part of the monitor. You would never encounter this in any game nor would you encounter this in daily use so please stop about driving you crazy part it's silly if you ask me. A person will almost always find something to complain about but is is really a big problem compared to glow you actually can see I don't think so.


I suppose you don't own this monitor, right? You can notice it always you work on computer. Gaming is not an issue but then I would buy TN panel which is glow free and with none or minimal bleed. Why would I spend more on slower IPS panel??? Bleed or glow is nothing against this uniformity issue. I think you have no idea how IPS panel should look like. No wonder companies are selling crap if people accept such issue and are even grateful for that...

If this is normal for you then.......


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well It's in stock at amazon just ordered from them, lets see how it goes....


I ordered one as well, will be interested in seeing if it has a QC sticker on it or not







I have both the Acer and ASUS coming so will be interested in comparing between them, will keep the one that is better assuming both aren't duds


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I ordered one as well, will be interested in seeing if it has a QC sticker on it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the Acer and ASUS coming so will be interested in comparing between them, will keep the one that is better assuming both aren't duds


Oh nice we can be order buddies! LOOOL On a serious note though, I'm very interested on which one you go with, and if you decide to side with the Acer, I'll follow your lead.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkai*
> 
> I bought one on BF, october unit, "qc passed" sticker, zero bleed but a fair bit of white/silver glow in bottom corners at normal viewing distance.
> Will probably keep it, quite impressive monitor. Such fast pixel response for an ips-type (actually 10% faster than the acer according to tftcentrals tests).
> 
> This glow shifts over the entire surface of the monitor if i move around, does other peoples units act that way too in regards to glow?


Hard to say, best would be if you can take a photo head on from you best sitting position. Then we can tell more, but it seems to me that you have normal IPS glow. Very good is that it is not orange. If you look from angle it will become much more silver. What you should check is panel uniformity. Put on some web page with white background or white image on the screen and check if you don't have any yellow/brownish tint on the screen. Especially top part... See my video in previous post.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, mine was much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you don't own this monitor, right? You can notice it always you work on computer. Gaming is not an issue but then I would buy TN panel which is glow free and with none or minimal bleed. Why would I spend more on slower IPS panel??? Bleed or glow is nothing against this uniformity issue. I think you have no idea how IPS panel should look like. No wonder companies are selling crap if people accept such issue and are even grateful for that...
> 
> If this is normal for you then.......


I had one and I tried doing what is done in this video and I didn't notice anything... I returned because of the flimsy topside and a dead pixel. Ordered another one from amazon here's hoping to get good pixels and no flimsy parts.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, mine was much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you don't own this monitor, right? You can notice it always you work on computer. Gaming is not an issue but then I would buy TN panel which is glow free and with none or minimal bleed. Why would I spend more on slower IPS panel??? Bleed or glow is nothing against this uniformity issue. I think you have no idea how IPS panel should look like. No wonder companies are selling crap if people accept such issue and are even grateful for that...
> 
> If this is normal for you then.......


Mine does EXACTLY the same thing...other than that, it's near perfect


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I had one and I tried doing what is done in this video and I didn't notice anything... I returned because of the flimsy topside and a dead pixel. Ordered another one from amazon here's hoping to get good pixels and no flimsy parts.


This give me a hope not all of them are like that. Any chance you remember manufacturing date? Was that dead pixel visible ? Because I had couple of stuck but it was very hard to find them. I would probably keep it if uniformity was good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> Mine does EXACTLY the same thing...other than that, it's near perfect


Yep, I would keep it as well, but this I couldn't accept. No way. It's far worse than gama shift on TN panels. Hope your next one will be better. I will follow this thread for some time and buy if this is sorted out. Otherwise Acer will get my money. My former XB270HU was much better then this. Very good uniformity and no yellow tint. But it had some orange glow and stuck/dead pixels. Still I would better keep this than PG.

Guys, this is BLB test on my former *PG278Q*. I want to cry


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I ordered one as well, will be interested in seeing if it has a QC sticker on it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the Acer and ASUS coming so will be interested in comparing between them, will keep the one that is better assuming both aren't duds


let us know how it goes


----------



## Meteorite777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I ordered one as well, will be interested in seeing if it has a QC sticker on it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the Acer and ASUS coming so will be interested in comparing between them, will keep the one that is better assuming both aren't duds


I saw the notification on /r/monitors and placed an order right away too despite my better judgement. Let's hope they straightened out their act and worked out the initial kinks! So what is the deal with the QC sticker? Did they start going over them more thoroughly and slapping on stickers or what? Is this the first time it's come in stock on Amazon or is www.NowInStock.com just a little off?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This give me a hope not all of them are like that. Any chance you remember manufacturing date? Was that dead pixel visible ? Because I had couple of stuck but it was very hard to find them. I would probably keep it if uniformity was good.
> Yep, I would keep it as well, but this I couldn't accept. No way. It's far worse than gama shift on TN panels. Hope your next one will be better. I will follow this thread for some time and buy if this is sorted out. Otherwise Acer will get my money. My former XB270HU was much better then this. Very good uniformity and no yellow tint. But it had some orange glow and stuck/dead pixels. Still I would better keep this than PG.
> 
> Guys, this is BLB test on my former *PG278Q*. I want to cry


you had a golden panel, you will never find one again, lol.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you had a golden panel, you will never find one again, lol.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you had a golden panel, you will never find one again, lol.


I know but TN was not good enough for me. 27" is just too much for TN technology and shifts from head on position are obvious. Actually I have VA panel with even better backlighting but this won't be a keeper neither because this is 1080p, slow response times and no g-sync.

I just need 1440p 144/165Hz with G-sync with decent quality - this includes normal amount of silver glow, none or minimum BLB and good uniformity with no yellow/green/brown trash on the screen. Am I asking so much ??? Benny, am I ?


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> I saw the notification on /r/monitors and placed an order right away too despite my better judgement. Let's hope they straightened out their act and worked out the initial kinks! So what is the deal with the QC sticker? Did they start going over them more thoroughly and slapping on stickers or what? Is this the first time it's come in stock on Amazon or is www.NowInStock.com just a little off?


reading this thread,

the qc sticker means it was returned, checked, and then shipped as new.

at least thats what i gathered


----------



## Meteorite777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> reading this thread,
> 
> the qc sticker means it was returned, checked, and then shipped as new.
> 
> at least thats what i gathered


Checked as in they did nothing to repair it and just said "It looks good." and sent it out? So it seems to mean that if you see the sticker you should take a look over it because chances are they are hoping some sucker misses what the first guy didn't like? Do they consider the brown color shift/glow a defect?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> reading this thread,
> 
> the qc sticker means it was returned, checked, and then shipped as new.
> 
> at least thats what i gathered


Once again, mine that ordered literally the day they came out in Europe had the sticker. QC sticker doesn't mean it was a returned unit.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> Checked as in they did nothing to repair it and just said "It looks good." and sent it out? So it seems to mean that if you see the sticker you should take a look over it because chances are they are hoping some sucker misses what the first guy didn't like? Do they consider the brown color shift/glow a defect?


Definitely not... I think they will just try to turn it on and If it boots up they put the sticker on. Some idiot would keep it anyway...


----------



## 66yyhhnn66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My retailer got new batch today. 17 units. Brand new batch. I just got email that they may ship mine even today so I should receive it tomorrow or day after tomorrow. Good, whole weekend for testing.
> 
> That is my 4rd one so I hope for good unit.... If not I give up on Asus and wait for Acer.


Who is your retailer? Are you based in the UK? How much did you pay for it?


----------



## d4n0wnz

Available on amazon right now, saw that it was available through my wish list.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017EVR2VM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## d4n0wnz

Oh and in for one!







Arriving friday with prime yay! Now to choose a video card, a gtx 970 or 980ti


----------



## Ryzone

Wow still in stock must be a big shipment or no one wants to play lottery anymore.


----------



## Meteorite777

Same!







I've seen a bunch of posts of people snapping them up between reddit and this thread so they must have gotten quite a few of them in. Hopefully it's a brand new batch!


----------



## Stigmatta

I ordered one. I feel dirty.


----------



## mikesgt

I feel like we just all entered a Powerball drawing lol


----------



## Sivim

I saw it on Amazon, I just ordered my second one -- First one had to be returned... I'll know more on Friday!


----------



## alkoro

Well this display is perfect as long you don't have to much black or white on screen.

I still think that new batches will have the same problem, because there seems to be a design flaw which does not allow enough tolerance for manufacturing variation.
You still can get lucky and get a good sample but don't count on it.

If the ACER XB271HU has a better screen securing design I would go for that one (its the same panel) and also it is cheaper.

It will be hard though I really like the OSD and that joystick









The main reason i went for ASUS was because i knew of the manufacturing problems of the xb270hu.

Also after using it more for daily use ( browsing, text editing ...) I can clearly see that the bottom half of the screen is white and from the middle to the top its starts to get more "dirty"
So much for screen uniformity









I think i will do a RMA and get the ACER, as long as the user reviews in this forum are encouraging.

Really wish i would have found this topic sooner, because the only QC that ASUS does it is when it sends the units to reviewers (TFT central,LTH,...).

And finally the light bleeding at 100% brightness from 2,6m away (also added 26% for comparison)
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2649398/


----------



## wahlzerg

Took a spin on the wheel of fortune and placed my order on Amazon earlier today! Been lurking in this megathread since Page 1. Estimated delivery date is this Friday! I'll be sure to share the customary Cheetos pics with everyone. Stay tuned.

Also, it is STILL in stock. This must be a huge order, indeed.


----------



## mikesgt

Cannot believe they are still in stock. Probably everyone's September returns, just reboxed lol.


----------



## iatacs19

Is the glow an issue during normal use? I don't really care about staring at black screens in a dark room.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just picked this up brand new from Craigslist for $300. I think I have 1 dead pixel or possibly dust. I'm not home yet so I don't have time to try to flick off the dust.


----------



## wahlzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Cannot believe they are still in stock. Probably everyone's September returns, just reboxed lol.


If I get this thing and see Amazon Prime tape over a QC sticker over ASUS tape I will cry.


----------



## Fiercy

I don't think QC sticker actually means it's a return in my case i think it was a new one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Well this display is perfect as long you don't have to much black or white on screen.
> 
> I still think that new batches will have the same problem, because there seems to be a design flaw which does not allow enough tolerance for manufacturing variation.
> You still can get lucky and get a good sample but don't count on it.
> 
> If the ACER XB271HU has a better screen securing design I would go for that one (its the same panel) and also it is cheaper.
> 
> It will be hard though I really like the OSD and that joystick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason i went for ASUS was because i knew of the manufacturing problems of the xb270hu.
> 
> Also after using it more for daily use ( browsing, text editing ...) I can clearly see that the bottom half of the screen is white and from the middle to the top its starts to get more "dirty"
> So much for screen uniformity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i will do a RMA and get the ACER, as long as the user reviews in this forum are encouraging.
> 
> Really wish i would have found this topic sooner, because the only QC that ASUS does it is when it sends the units to reviewers (TFT central,LTH,...).
> 
> And finally the light bleeding at 100% brightness from 2,6m away (also added 26% for comparison)
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2649398/


Ouch, that's really bad. It is Sep or Oct ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I just picked this up brand new from Craigslist for $300. I think I have 1 dead pixel or possibly dust. I'm not home yet so I don't have time to try to flick off the dust.


300$ ? Are you kidding? It must have been a return or what...


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Is the glow an issue during normal use? I don't really care about staring at black screens in a dark room.


During the normal use, in daylight or with the light on there is no issue. The issue is only with dark content ( its brown instead of black). This is especially distracting in dark games.

@misiak

Its from October


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ouch, that's really bad. It is Sep or Oct ?
> 300$ ? Are you kidding? It must have been a return or what...


probably it's a PG278Q not the IPS swift, lol doubt that somebody would sell it for that cheap.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> probably it's a PG278Q not the IPS swift, lol doubt that somebody would sell it for that cheap.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mikesgt

Wow, Amazon still has them in stock. That must truly be a massive shipment! Maybe that indicates there is a new batch?


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Wow, Amazon still has them in stock. That must truly be a massive shipment! Maybe that indicates there is a new batch?


nah, maybe lots of return that they're trying to sell as new? dunno


----------



## Searchofsub

If they do that, it's just going to get returned all over again. More complainers coming on this forum to complain, then eventually no one buy pg279q. Many who spend this kind of money on a monitor are enthusiasts anyway, and on top of that probably many already know what's up with these monitors and monitor defects in general since all these panels are from online shops, so in other words asus really ain't gonna get lucky with those that just walk into retailer and decide to purchase one on the spot. Very unlikely they will find a dummy that just keep it without knowing since these are new and haven't been advertised as much anyway. Hope asus know they are dealing with monitor enthusiasts on most of these purchases of this new 279q panel. hope they read this too since it looks like this forum is sponsored by them as well.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Well this display is perfect as long you don't have to much black or white on screen.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> If they do that, it's just going to get returned all over again. More complainers coming on this forum to complain, then eventually no one buy pg279q. Many who spend this kind of money on a monitor are enthusiasts anyway, and on top of that probably many already know what's up with these monitors and monitor defects in general since all these panels are from online shops, so in other words asus really ain't gonna get lucky with those that just walk into retailer and decide to purchase one on the spot. Very unlikely they will find a dummy that just keep it without knowing since these are new and haven't been advertised as much anyway. Hope asus know they are dealing with monitor enthusiasts on most of these purchases of this new 279q panel. hope they read this too since it looks like this forum is sponsored by them as well.


Maybe, or maybe they think people are being too picky, and the monitors are within acceptable specifications from their perspective. They will then send it back out in hopes it reaches someone who will accept it.

They also know that the people on this forum are so determined to get one that they will keep buying until they get that prefect unit, so no business lost there. I am on my fourth pg279q.


----------



## Ryzone

Ok boys we're in the clear it looks like someone from amazon posted this:

"hey man, I am in the amazon building and our employees in the parking lot heard the gunshots and ran inside. We are just on the other side of the wash of the SUV and it aligned with the times of that, but no shots at amazon itself"


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Maybe, or maybe they think people are being too picky, and the monitors are within acceptable specifications from their perspective. They will then send it back out in hopes it reaches someone who will accept it.
> 
> They also know that the people on this forum are so determined to get one that they will keep buying until they get that prefect unit, so no business lost there. I am on my fourth pg279q.


But I don't think most will with all these yellow tints etc. I mean your on your fourth one as well. I know they read this thread since they are sponsored here. Especially with the Acer xb271hu doing so well. I think many who wanted this monitor if they get defect after one time will just get the Acer instead. I guess time will tell but if they fail on this batch as well it doesn't look to good for me..


----------



## Searchofsub

Also the stand on the xb271hu not bad at all. It looks like they used the same type design they used with their X34 line. I saw the stand on the X34 in person and it looks acceptable to me. It's solid steel and looks pretty good and sturdy.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> probably it's a PG278Q not the IPS swift, lol doubt that somebody would sell it for that cheap.


I was supposed to pick up the PG278Q from the kid. He was fairly young (late teens) and said that he received it as a gift since he was known in the family as a "hard core gamer" but he just plays Xbox all day so he decided to sell it.

When I got there, it ended up being a PG279Q and he apologized that it was the wrong model # and asked if I still wanted it. I said "HELL YEAH". I unboxed it to make sure everything was on the up and up and then ran out that door.

It was brand new. I could not believe what I just paid for it. I thought I got a great deal on a used mint condition XB270HU for $450 on Craigslist last month but this takes the cake.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I was supposed to pick up the PG278Q from the kid. He was fairly young (late teens) and said that he received it as a gift since he was known in the family as a "hard core gamer" but he just plays Xbox all day so he decided to sell it.
> 
> When I got there, it ended up being a PG279Q and he apologized that it was the wrong model # and asked if I still wanted it. I said "HELL YEAH". I unboxed it to make sure everything was on the up and up and then ran out that door.
> 
> It was brand new. I could not believe what I just paid for it. I thought I got a great deal on a used mint condition XB270HU for $450 on Craigslist last month but this takes the cake.


wow, that is crazy. Can't believe the kid's parents let him get ripped off like that lol. Any issues with it?


----------



## slidero

It's still in stock in amazon, wowza


----------



## Cirice

Damned, ordered this one on 13-11, and again and again it got pushed back. And now again to "maybe" 14-12...
If the Acer gets released before the Asus gets available again i might go for that. Or maybe even the Dell, still under consideration. Btw, Netherlands, Europe.


----------



## Gigantoad

So I did a little test with my Spyder. Calibrated with it at the center of monitor to 120 cd/m2, then moved it up to the edge and a bit left where I thought the "dirty" look is worst. Brightness there was about 94 cd/m2.


----------



## Ryzone

Holy moly they are still in stock at amazon. This has to be the biggest shipment ever, I'm excited. Just want to wish good luck to everyone lets hope these are miracle panels


----------



## Adajer

Going to go on a limb as say its because people know the pg279s are trash at this point.

edit: how are you guys finding these monitors when they don't come up listed when you search for them online?

I am trying to see when Newegg gets the xb271hu in stock.


----------



## clipse84

Guys don't get your hope up with the acer monitor its crap also. I Had better light bleed with the acer than my pg279q that I return, but it was still there. i also had 3 dead pixels. Not cool. i'm just gonna get my refund and wait till asus gets their crap together. Their monitor had a better built


----------



## clipse84

just order another pg279q from amazon wish me luck


----------



## webdove

Just ordered my pg279q from amazon for prime delivery Friday so they are still in stock there.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I am trying to see when Newegg gets the xb271hu in stock.


Exactly what I'm waiting for. I could have bought the XB271HU when it first popped up. But $62 tax is too much for me.


----------



## sdmf74

Well I finally was able to order my 279! It should arrive in a few days & i will report back with the results. Im praying I get a good unit but I fear the worst.
Its kind of hard not to considering 66% or more reviews on newegg for this monitor have 1-3 star rating


----------



## Benny89

My PG will be here in about 3 hours. My last chance for Asus. If that fails, I am going for Acer XB when they release in EU.

Will let you know ASAP when I start testing.

Fresh new batch from ASUS so we will see if it is worth for you all waiting for new batches or you should all just go for Acer XB271HU which is doing much better right now.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My PG will be here in about 3 hours. My last chance for Asus. If that fails, I am going for Acer XB when they release in EU.
> 
> Will let you know ASAP when I start testing.
> 
> Fresh new batch from ASUS so we will see if it is worth for you all waiting for new batches or you should all just go for Acer XB271HU which is doing much better right now.


Sweet


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm in! Amazon says it should be here on Saturday.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> NICE ONE! Looks so far very good. Glow is silver everywhere so that is HUGE reason to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question now is BLB. Do you see any that is big enough to reach deep onto your screen? Test on some dark games to see if no BLB spot is big enough to bother you. I think I can see some BLB in top right corner (or it can be angle of camera so IPS glow) so make sure you play dark games to check if that bothers you or not!
> 
> But so far that looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finger crossed that BLB won't be big!


Quick Video for dark screens







)




Normal viewing angle, hardly see that spots.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Guys don't get your hope up with the acer monitor its crap also. I Had better light bleed with the acer than my pg279q that I return, but it was still there. i also had 3 dead pixels. Not cool. i'm just gonna get my refund and wait till asus gets their crap together. Their monitor had a better built


What about white uniformity? Dead/stuck pixels are not much concern for me as it's very hard to spot them. White uniformity and yellow tint was the biggest problem for me on PG279. Can you take a pure white background photo? thx


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My PG will be here in about 3 hours. My last chance for Asus. If that fails, I am going for Acer XB when they release in EU.
> 
> Will let you know ASAP when I start testing.
> 
> Fresh new batch from ASUS so we will see if it is worth for you all waiting for new batches or you should all just go for Acer XB271HU which is doing much better right now.


Fingers crossed. Very curious on manufacturing date. Hope it's not September. Let us know asap, especially uniformity. Btw, didn't you want to try a new Dell if Asus fail ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Quick Video for dark screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal viewing angle, hardly see that spots.


Looks very good, did you check white uniformity? Not yellow/brownish tint at the top of the screen ?


----------



## Benny89

Ok, so I got it. It is middle of the day here so no BLB tests yet, but so far:

1. Only pure silver glow. October panel.

2. Aaaaaaandddd.....something like that in the middle of my screen: What is that? Dead, stuck pixels or so called dust?

Anyway to fix it? Some program etc?





Can go away with time?



Uniformity:



Rest testing need to wait for night. But lets suppose that rest is perfect. I don't know if I can live with those dead pixels in the middle if there is no way to get rid off them.

Although mind you- I do not know the difference between stuck and dead pixel so I don't know what I have and what I can do with it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, so I got it. It is middle of the day here so no BLB tests yet, but so far:
> 
> 1. Only pure silver glow. October panel.
> 
> 2. Aaaaaaandddd.....something like that in the middle of my screen: What is that? Dead, stuck pixels or so called dust?
> 
> Anyway to fix it? Some program etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can go away with time?
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest testing need to wait for night. But lets suppose that rest is perfect. I don't know if I can live with those dead pixels in the middle if there is no way to get rid off them.
> 
> Although mind you- I do not know the difference between stuck and dead pixel so I don't know what I have and what I can do with it.


That is not a ded pixel. Seems like a dust speck beneath the polarizer. Try tapping on it gently, it could fall down out of the sight. You would be able to fix it but you would nee open the panel up and clean it. In any case, what's the white uniformity ? From the photo it seems to me a bit yellowish but maybe it's a camera. Please tell me white is good a you don't have any yellow tint effect on white backgrounds.

Please try your blanket method to see the bleed or glow







Btw, was it a brand new ?

Edit: dead pixel stay black or white no matter on background color. Stuck pixel shine with some color R, G or B and disappear on certain background. I had couple of stuck on my XB270HU, there were shining green on black background.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My PG will be here in about 3 hours. My last chance for Asus. If that fails, I am going for Acer XB when they release in EU.
> 
> Will let you know ASAP when I start testing.
> 
> Fresh new batch from ASUS so we will see if it is worth for you all waiting for new batches or you should all just go for Acer XB271HU which is doing much better right now.


Good luck!









I have to say the Acer models aren't very appealing from looks perspective. Maybe for some 13-14 year olds...

Edit. too late, you already got it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That is not a ded pixel. Seems like a dust speck beneath the polarizer. Try tapping on it gently, it could fall down out of the sight. You would be able to fix it but you would nee open the panel up and clean it. In any case, what's the white uniformity ? From the photo it seems to me a bit yellowish but maybe it's a camera. Please tell me white is good a you don't have any yellow tint effect on white backgrounds.
> 
> Please try your blanket method to see the bleed or glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, was it a brand new ?
> 
> Edit: dead pixel stay black or white no matter on background color. Stuck pixel shine with some color R, G or B and disappear on certain background. I had couple of stuck on my XB270HU, there were shining green on black background.


White uniformity seems fine for me, I dont see anything strange.

Also build quality is better, panel sits in frames rock solid in all corner, no way to move it even a little bit.

Also blanket method so far shows no BLB at all- LOL. But I don't trust it. I will wait till night for proper testing.

I tried tapping but it sits there bastard....Anyone else know some method for removing dust?

EDIT: I tried to hold monitor screen down and tap dust place, tap it normally, massage but this thing just refuse to move. If it was not in the middle of screen.... Why always has to be something!!!!! I AM seriously angry. No yellow glow- but BLB. Minimal BLB- yellow glow. No yellow glow, no BLB- dust.

CAN I GET FINALLY MONITOR WITH SCREEN QUALITY OF 250 euro ones please?!!!


----------



## Armath

I joined the lottery.

Lets see if I get lucky or not.

I will update.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> White uniformity seems fine for me, I dont see anything strange.
> 
> Also build quality is better, panel sits in frames rock solid in all corner, no way to move it even a little bit.
> 
> Also blanket method so far shows no BLB at all- LOL. But I don't trust it. I will wait till night for proper testing.
> 
> I tried tapping but it sits there bastard....Anyone else know some method for removing dust?
> 
> EDIT: I tried to hold monitor screen down and tap dust place, tap it normally, massage but this thing just refuse to move. If it was not in the middle of screen.... Why always has to be something!!!!! I AM seriously angry. No yellow glow- but BLB. Minimal BLB- yellow glow. No yellow glow, no BLB- dust.
> 
> CAN I GET FINALLY MONITOR WITH SCREEN QUALITY OF 250 euro ones please?!!!


my first PG279Q had that, i tried everything. nope. wouldn't disappear. you'll have to live with that if you wanna keep it.


----------



## xg4m3

It's hard to live with it when it's in the middle of the screen :/
I postponed this 900€ monitors of quality for 200€ for 4-5 months. I rather buy something later than rush now with all the problems.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> my first PG279Q had that, i tried everything. nope. wouldn't disappear. you'll have to live with that if you wanna keep it.


I might consider keeping it if the rest will be perfect. So far there are chances on that but I have to wait till night to see.

This small dust spot in totally invisible while gaming . It can only bother during browsing and only on white/bright background.

If it won't be convince me I will consier ordering another PG without RMA this one and see if I can score one without dust but not risking having another problem. And then return worse one.

What a lottery....jesus....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> White uniformity seems fine for me, I dont see anything strange.
> 
> Also build quality is better, panel sits in frames rock solid in all corner, no way to move it even a little bit.
> 
> Also blanket method so far shows no BLB at all- LOL. But I don't trust it. I will wait till night for proper testing.
> 
> I tried tapping but it sits there bastard....Anyone else know some method for removing dust?
> 
> EDIT: I tried to hold monitor screen down and tap dust place, tap it normally, massage but this thing just refuse to move. If it was not in the middle of screen.... Why always has to be something!!!!! I AM seriously angry. No yellow glow- but BLB. Minimal BLB- yellow glow. No yellow glow, no BLB- dust.
> 
> CAN I GET FINALLY MONITOR WITH SCREEN QUALITY OF 250 euro ones please?!!!


Sorry to hear that man. Seems it's not a dust trapped. To be sure you would need to disassemble panel and I think you don't want to do that. Damn, looks great otherwise. In any case test it more and see if you can live with that or not. How is the glow? You don't know yet right ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry to hear that man. Seems it's not a dust trapped. To be sure you would need to disassemble panel and I think you don't want to do that. Damn, looks great otherwise. In any case test it more and see if you can live with that or not. How is the glow? You don't know yet right ?


I can say few thing for sure: build quality is definitely improved compare to my previous 3 PGs. I can be only this unit but I think this batch is more solid. In all my previous PGs you could move panel in corners by pressing it. Now in every place panel sits rock solid.

BLB is super minimum. In fact that is least BLB I had of all PGs so far.

Here is photo:



Allso inside box it is different package method compare to previous PGs.

If you want to make sure that you PGs is from newest (probably improved) batch: inside your box it need to look like this:


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I might consider keeping it if the rest will be perfect. So far there are chances on that but I have to wait till night to see.
> 
> This small dust spot in totally invisible while gaming . It can only bother during browsing and only on white/bright background.
> 
> If it won't be convince me I will consier ordering another PG without RMA this one and see if I can score one without dust but not risking having another problem. And then return worse one.
> 
> What a lottery....jesus....


that's why i quit asus lottery, they really messed it up this year, if it doesn't bother you why not right? u said before that BLB distracts you not dust/dead pixels. so maybe give it a few days.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I can say few thing for sure: build quality is definitely improved compare to my previous 3 PGs. I can be only this unit but I think this batch is more solid. In all my previous PGs you could move panel in corners by pressing it. Now in every place panel sits rock solid.
> 
> BLB is super minimum. In fact that is least BLB I had of all PGs so far.
> 
> Here is photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Allso inside box it is different package method compare to previous PGs.
> 
> If you want to make sure that you PGs is from newest (probably improved) batch: inside your box it need to look like this:


Looks pretty decent, how is the glow in person? I can see some but it is distracting in Witcher's dungeons ? My previous panels was also flimsy in top corners. Hmm, I'm tempted to order one from komputronik. In worst case I will send it back for 15 eur. Could be worth of a try until waiting for XB71. This batch seems much more solid to me. So you sad white uniformity is pretty good? Can you see anything distracting when browsing this forum for example?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Looks pretty decent, how is the glow in person? I can see some but it is distracting in Witcher's dungeons ? My previous panels was also flimsy in top corners. Hmm, I'm tempted to order one from komputronik. In worst case I will send it back for 15 eur. Could be worth of a try until waiting for XB71. This batch seems much more solid to me. So you sad white uniformity is pretty good? Can you see anything distracting when browsing this forum for example?


White uniformity is good.

Well, glow is glow. It is there, nothing to do with it. But it is not bigger or smaller than usual. In total dark there is always glow in corners. I will definitely play with this monitor during weekend and decide in monday what to do next. My retailer has them a lot in stock right now so replecement would be fast or ordering second one to compare.

I have to say SO FAR- if not for this dam dust behind screen in the middle that would be 100% keeper. For now it is 90% keeper. I will see how it goes in next few days....

Like really, all you need to do ASUS when testing panels is- put white background, look for dead pixels, check uniformity and dust- *CHECK*. Next turn off light, put black background- check for BLB, amount and intense, check for yellow/orange glow- *CHECK*.

It takes me 5 minutes to check for everything! 5 minutes!!! If I would work for Asus QC alone 8h per day I could check like that up to even 40 panels per day. 3 man QC team could check around 100 per day. 500 per week. It is not that hard for god sake.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Looks very good, did you check white uniformity? Not yellow/brownish tint at the top of the screen ?


Yes checked and i cant saw anything strange







)

Benny , what do you think about my video ?

By the way happy for you , it look good


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Yes checked and i cant saw anything strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Benny , what do you think about my video ?
> 
> By the way happy for you , it look good


Looks solid, mate.

Well, my look good apart from dam dust in the middle....


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Looks solid, mate.
> 
> Well, my look good apart from dam dust in the middle....


I think, it is hard to see in real life use . You know what will you do







) I wish you had perfect one


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It takes me 5 minutes to check for everything! 5 minutes!!! If I would work for Asus QC alone 8h per day I could check like that up to even 40 panels per day. 3 man QC team could check around 100 per day. 500 per week. It is not that hard for god sake.


I wouldn't be at all surprised if Asus/Acer have either instructed QC staff to ignore these obvious faults given there are so many of them, or simply ceased the process altogether. They'll be well aware that a HUGE majority of their monitors wouldn't leave the production line otherwise, which would be very costly, so they'd rather just take the smaller hit on returns and profit from those people who accept crappy screens (of which I'm sure there are many). As with most things, it comes down to money. All we can do is keep returning the junk in the hope they one day get the message! Anyone who accepts a sub-standard panel is only making the situation worse.


----------



## mikesgt

Still in stock on Amazon!!! Hopefully it was a huge shipment of Oct. models.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> White uniformity is good.
> 
> Well, glow is glow. It is there, nothing to do with it. But it is not bigger or smaller than usual. In total dark there is always glow in corners. I will definitely play with this monitor during weekend and decide in monday what to do next. My retailer has them a lot in stock right now so replecement would be fast or ordering second one to compare.
> 
> I have to say SO FAR- if not for this dam dust behind screen in the middle that would be 100% keeper. For now it is 90% keeper. I will see how it goes in next few days....
> 
> Like really, all you need to do ASUS when testing panels is- put white background, look for dead pixels, check uniformity and dust- *CHECK*. Next turn off light, put black background- check for BLB, amount and intense, check for yellow/orange glow- *CHECK*.
> 
> It takes me 5 minutes to check for everything! 5 minutes!!! If I would work for Asus QC alone 8h per day I could check like that up to even 40 panels per day. 3 man QC team could check around 100 per day. 500 per week. It is not that hard for god sake.


Yes, glow is part of technology and the bigger the panel the bigger the glow. Besides that speck or whatever is it you seem to have perfect panel. Play with it over a weekend and see if it is distracting or not. I could probably live with that if it is hard to spot. I'm going to order one from your retailer tomorrow as well. Hope it will be at least as good as yours (hopefully without that dust particle).

Yes, but they probably know that 80% of panels would not pass... So I guess they have no QC at all. Or only sporadic ones. It's hit or miss sadly.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> White uniformity is good.
> 
> Well, glow is glow. It is there, nothing to do with it. But it is not bigger or smaller than usual. In total dark there is always glow in corners. I will definitely play with this monitor during weekend and decide in monday what to do next. My retailer has them a lot in stock right now so replecement would be fast or ordering second one to compare.
> 
> I have to say SO FAR- if not for this dam dust behind screen in the middle that would be 100% keeper. For now it is 90% keeper. I will see how it goes in next few days....
> 
> Like really, all you need to do ASUS when testing panels is- put white background, look for dead pixels, check uniformity and dust- *CHECK*. Next turn off light, put black background- check for BLB, amount and intense, check for yellow/orange glow- *CHECK*.
> 
> It takes me 5 minutes to check for everything! 5 minutes!!! If I would work for Asus QC alone 8h per day I could check like that up to even 40 panels per day. 3 man QC team could check around 100 per day. 500 per week. It is not that hard for god sake.


^^ this. Don't know how these are making it out of their factory like this. Sucks about the dust in the middle... Tough call there, especially since it is in the middle! Why couldn't it have been in a corner or something lol.

I would imagine there quality-control right now is something to the effect of turning it on, making sure Gsync works properly, and there are no glaring issues. Box it up and ship it out. They don't perform the more thorough review of the unit like we do.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Allso inside box it is different package method compare to previous PGs.
> 
> If you want to make sure that you PGs is from newest (probably improved) batch: inside your box it need to look like this:


I have the same box. So there goes that theory


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> I have the same box. So there goes that theory


Lol, really? Inside (this white thing) was different in all my previous 3 PGs so I thought new batch has it as maybe ASUS wanted it to be more stable inside box.

Ow, well. Sorry if that is the case, my mistake.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol, really? Inside (this white thing) was different in all my previous 3 PGs so I thought new batch has it as maybe ASUS wanted it to be more stable inside box.
> 
> Ow, well. Sorry if that is the case, my mistake.


Yeah, all of mine were packaged that way as well. Did yours have a QC sticker on it?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah, all of mine were packaged that way as well. Did yours have a QC sticker on it?


Nope, not even one.


----------



## Stigmatta

Just to let anyone know, mine is being shipped from Carlisle, PA.


----------



## Benny89

Well, so night has come and yea. Everything except for this dirt under screen is great. Silver glow, minimal BLB. It is fine.

However this dirt RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE is really irrtating while browsing. In Gaming it is invisible.

You know, I could live with it easly if that was some left or right side, corner etc. But it is right in the middle.

I mean, how bad conditions have to be in manufacture to let dirt stuck behind screen. Dead pixels you can massage, use programs to try to burn them, fix them. Some options.

But you can't remove dirt without dissambling panel which is no go.

I was SO CLOSE. it is 95% keeper. Will see what weekend brings.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so night has come and yea. Everything except for this dirt under screen is great. Silver glow, minimal BLB. It is fine.
> 
> However this dirt RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE is really irrtating while browsing. In Gaming it is invisible.
> 
> You know, I could live with it easly if that was some left or right side, corner etc. But it is right in the middle.
> 
> I mean, how bad conditions have to be in manufacture to let dirt stuck behind screen. Dead pixels you can massage, use programs to try to burn them, fix them. Some options.
> 
> But you can't remove dirt without dissambling panel which is no go.
> 
> I was SO CLOSE. it is 95% keeper. Will see what weekend brings.


so you getting it replaced?


----------



## Stigmatta

My first one had the exact same dust spot as you but smaller and in a different spot. Mine was no where near as big as yours but still enough to annoy me and return it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so night has come and yea. Everything except for this dirt under screen is great. Silver glow, minimal BLB. It is fine.
> 
> However this dirt RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE is really irrtating while browsing. In Gaming it is invisible.
> 
> You know, I could live with it easly if that was some left or right side, corner etc. But it is right in the middle.
> 
> I mean, how bad conditions have to be in manufacture to let dirt stuck behind screen. Dead pixels you can massage, use programs to try to burn them, fix them. Some options.
> 
> But you can't remove dirt without dissambling panel which is no go.
> 
> I was SO CLOSE. it is 95% keeper. Will see what weekend brings.


Going to order one from komputronik tomorrow. I will see how it is.

Well, it's not so hard to dismantle panel and remove dirt with some pressured air. On my LG it was pretty easy and there were no seals so this would not void a warranty so theoretically you can do it later if it disturb you all the time. Hard to say what to do.


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so night has come and yea. Everything except for this dirt under screen is great. Silver glow, minimal BLB. It is fine.
> 
> However this dirt RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE is really irrtating while browsing. In Gaming it is invisible.
> 
> You know, I could live with it easly if that was some left or right side, corner etc. But it is right in the middle.
> 
> I mean, how bad conditions have to be in manufacture to let dirt stuck behind screen. Dead pixels you can massage, use programs to try to burn them, fix them. Some options.
> 
> But you can't remove dirt without dissambling panel which is no go.
> 
> I was SO CLOSE. it is 95% keeper. Will see what weekend brings.


While it sucks that you have that dust, it's good to know that the October batches are much, much better than the September batches. I feel much safer hopefully purchasing one of these.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> While it sucks that you have that dust, it's good to know that the October batches are much, much better than the September batches. I feel much safer hopefully purchasing one of these.


don't be so sure, there have been posts of bad October panels as well. I am also hopeful, but definitely no guarantees unfortunately


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> so you getting it replaced?


I will decide on that over the weekend. My retailer got 17 units, all brand new batch so odds for replacing are quite good. However I will wait to monday to decide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Going to order one from komputronik tomorrow. I will see how it is.
> 
> Well, it's not so hard to dismantle panel and remove dirt with some pressured air. On my LG it was pretty easy and there were no seals so this would not void a warranty so theoretically you can do it later if it disturb you all the time. Hard to say what to do.


yea, but I am afraid of dismantling panel- first- warranty void. Second- I can make things worse later. Third- I have no idea how to do this and I dont want my first experiment to be 850 euro monitor







.

Ow well. Till Acer XB is not released I am in no hurry. There is still only PG in EU so I don't have much options


----------



## Benny89

My wife came from work. I asked her to check screen and see if she can find anything on it. Immidietly she noticed dirt and said she wouldn't stand it, I mean come on- dirt behind screen for 850 euro? Dirt? Where are they assembling those panels- at garbage dump?

She said I should return and return as long as I see fit to "Show them whos paying here and who is customer"







. I love my wife







.

Well, I guess I will return it in monday, unless some miracle will happen.

I hope ASUS will shove all my 4 monitors deep in their you know what.


----------



## Falkentyne

Is she Asian?
only Asian wives are that nice


----------



## Stigmatta

Wife is always the boss lol


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> don't be so sure, there have been posts of bad October panels as well. I am also hopeful, but definitely no guarantees unfortunately


Well it comes if it is beginning of October or end of October








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I will decide on that over the weekend. My retailer got 17 units, all brand new batch so odds for replacing are quite good. However I will wait to monday to decide.
> yea, but I am afraid of dismantling panel- first- warranty void. Second- I can make things worse later. Third- I have no idea how to do this and I dont want my first experiment to be 850 euro monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ow well. Till Acer XB is not released I am in no hurry. There is still only PG in EU so I don't have much options


That's for sure. No worth of risk if its still in warranty.

Heh your wife, I'm sure my wouldn't notice, she did not notice that yellow tint, only when I told her about it :-D

I think You have few days until monday so tap, tap and tap. Maybe it will loose and fall down. You have nothing to loose. Of course it depends where it is stuck. If its between coating and polarizer then there is no chance... That factory must be a dirty hole. Never seen this in benq, lg or samsung monitors. These 144hz ips are plagued with this.

Well, wish me the luck tomorrow


----------



## MenacingTuba

I'd like to know what others think of the colour balance. I can't achieve 6500k without the panel suffering from an obvious green tint, but once the green is reduced a bit white becomes pure, and the display is free from an obvious colour dominance which is what I expect from AHVA panels. Once calibrated, Red is 97, Green is 93 and Blue is 95, and the brightness is set to 31 in the Race Mode, but Green needs to be reduced to 86 to get rid of the green tint. The Dell S2716DG has the same issue, but it's too red. My Dell is bleed-less unlike the Asus, but my room light (6500k/Daylight 2600 lumen CFL) hides the Asus's bleed and almost all of the glow, so I'm left with a very dull Dell with an obviously hazy and sparkly coating when viewing content with white and light colours compared to the Asus.


----------



## misiak

So guys, second PG279Q ordered from komputronik as Benny did. Should arrive Monday next week. Don't have my hopes high but maybe LCD lord will be merciful with me this time


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I'd like to know what others think of the colour balance. I can't achieve 6500k without the panel suffering from an obvious green tint, but once the green is reduced a bit white becomes pure, and the display is free from an obvious colour dominance which is what I expect from AHVA panels. Once calibrated, Red is 97, Green is 93 and Blue is 95, and the brightness is set to 31, but Green needs to be reduced to 86 to get rid of the green tint. The Dell S2716DG has the same issue, but it's too red. My Dell is bleed-less unlike the Asus, but my room light (6500k/Daylight 2600 lumen CFL) hides the Asus's bleed and almost all of the glow, so I'm left with a very dull Dell with an obviously hazy and sparkly coating when viewing content with white and light colours compared to the Asus.


Sure, IPS panel cannot be compared to TN. VA is much better but still not as good as IPS. Regarding color calibration, I don't know. I will see once my arrive to me, but with my first panel I did not have this issue. At least white was good enough for me, except that horrible yellow tint at the top...


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> White uniformity seems fine for me, I dont see anything strange.
> 
> Also build quality is better, panel sits in frames rock solid in all corner, no way to move it even a little bit.
> 
> Also blanket method so far shows no BLB at all- LOL. But I don't trust it. I will wait till night for proper testing.
> 
> I tried tapping but it sits there bastard....Anyone else know some method for removing dust?
> 
> EDIT: I tried to hold monitor screen down and tap dust place, tap it normally, massage but this thing just refuse to move. If it was not in the middle of screen.... Why always has to be something!!!!! I AM seriously angry. No yellow glow- but BLB. Minimal BLB- yellow glow. No yellow glow, no BLB- dust.
> 
> CAN I GET FINALLY MONITOR WITH SCREEN QUALITY OF 250 euro ones please?!!!


I am removing the AG filter for someone on this monitor from NEOGAF tonite, removing the AG filter will get rid of the dust speck you have, if you don't want to remove the AG filter I would be happy to do that for you for free, just pay for shipping like the gentlemen on Neogaf did.

I will be posting pics tomorrow night of the whole process and before and after images to show how much better this monitor looks like without that strong AG filter on it!


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I'd like to know what others think of the colour balance. I can't achieve 6500k without the panel suffering from an obvious green tint, but once the green is reduced a bit white becomes pure, and the display is free from an obvious colour dominance which is what I expect from AHVA panels. Once calibrated, Red is 97, Green is 93 and Blue is 95, and the brightness is set to 31, but Green needs to be reduced to 86 to get rid of the green tint. The Dell S2716DG has the same issue, but it's too red. My Dell is bleed-less unlike the Asus, but my room light (6500k/Daylight 2600 lumen CFL) hides the Asus's bleed and almost all of the glow, so I'm left with a very dull Dell with an obviously hazy and sparkly coating when viewing content with white and light colours compared to the Asus.


What display mode are you using? Race mode?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> I am removing the AG filter for someone on this monitor from NEOGAF tonite, removing the AG filter will get rid of the dust speck you have, if you don't want to remove the AG filter I would be happy to do that for you for free, just pay for shipping like the gentlemen on Neogaf did.
> 
> I will be posting pics tomorrow night of the whole process and before and after images to show how much better this monitor looks like without that strong AG filter on it!


Oh wow, that sounds awesome. Are you talking about removing the coating or is it a whole piece that can be removed?


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Oh wow, that sounds awesome. Are you talking about removing the coating or is it a whole piece that can be removed?


I remove the AG filter, it is the filter ontop of the polarizer, after removing the AG filter the display becomes completely glossy ( glass ) and looks super clear







100% worth it and a huge difference for every display I have done it to, below is the most recent monitor I did it too, the 4k Benq bl3201pt:

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0243_zpsnhhmy5kh.jpg.html

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0242_zpsz9lc0euh.jpg.html

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0245_zpsr1z9jq9y.jpg.html

Nasty AG film off:
http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0244_zpszf2btgd5.jpg.html

Straight view with AG film off, 1080p content upscaled to 4k:
http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0246_zpswg0qeii5.jpg.html

Off angle shots below, the off angle on this improved dramatically as does the blacks with the AG film off:
http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0247_zps7pjujhoc.jpg.html

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0248_zpsojxe1m2l.jpg.html

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ACH1LL3US/media/IMG_0249_zpsvt1wf3mi.jpg.html

Monitor is setup with NCX settings in his review.


----------



## Gigantoad

Very nice, I love glossy myself. Didn't know you could do it like that, thought you had to remove the coating. The whole wet paper towel thing. Certainly interested in removing that filter. Is it pretty straight forward?

Granted, my biggest complaint at the moment is not the coating but the yellow at the top which is really bothering me more and more.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> I am removing the AG filter for someone on this monitor from NEOGAF tonite, removing the AG filter will get rid of the dust speck you have, if you don't want to remove the AG filter I would be happy to do that for you for free, just pay for shipping like the gentlemen on Neogaf did.
> 
> I will be posting pics tomorrow night of the whole process and before and after images to show how much better this monitor looks like without that strong AG filter on it!


Looks nice but why you are doing it for free? From what I've read this is pretty risky because the polarizer can be damaged in this process. And break panel for 900 eur, man, I would shoot myself


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Very nice, I love glossy myself. Didn't know you could do it like that, thought you had to remove the coating. The whole wet paper towel thing. Certainly interested in removing that filter. Is it pretty straight forward?
> 
> Granted, my biggest complaint at the moment is not the coating but the yellow at the top which is really bothering me more and more.


Yes, if dust is stuck between coating and polarizer then this will definitely help. Of coure there is all that wet towels stuff in







You need to soak coating for several hours and then hope foil will go down easily. I read for some users this haven't worked. But maybe they have used bad technique.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, if dust is stuck between coating and polarizer then this will definitely help. Of coure there is all that wet towels stuff in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to soak coating for several hours and then hope foil will go down easily. I read for some users this haven't worked. But maybe they have used bad technique.


Sure yeah, for those with dust this will help as well. I just love the popping colors and better black levels of glossy. And frankly, I have this PG in the middle and 2 glossy displays to the left and right. The glossy reflection seems to bother me less than that of the light AG coating on this monitor which is very diffuse large spots that always seem like you can't see through them. Bothersome in dark games for sure. My theory is that our eyes are conditioned to handle mirror reflections better as we see them everywhere. You can look at a window and see the world reflected but still focus on what's actually behind the window somehow. Not to mention every smartphone is glossy today, and far more portable with lots more instances of bright light reflecting, yet nobody cares apparently. Don't understand why glossy displays aren't more popular for desktop use.

If you remove that filter, is the display more reflective than your typical glossy display?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Sure yeah, for those with dust this will help as well. I just love the popping colors and better black levels of glossy. And frankly, I have this PG in the middle and 2 glossy displays to the left and right. The glossy reflection seems to bother me less than that of the light AG coating on this monitor which is very diffuse large spots that always seem like you can't see through them. Bothersome in dark games for sure. My theory is that our eyes are conditioned to handle mirror reflections better as we see them everywhere. You can look at a window and see the world reflected but still focus on what's actually behind the window somehow. Not to mention every smartphone is glossy today, and far more portable with lots more instances of bright light reflecting, yet nobody cares apparently. Don't understand why glossy displays aren't more popular for desktop use.
> 
> If you remove that filter, is the display more reflective than your typical glossy display?


Definitelly, I like glossy panels much more. It looks fantastic. Sadly almost no manufacturers make them. Here I had Dell S2415H and while glossy display was great the panel itself was a crap. BLB everywhere, bad uniformity and glow.

I like your theory. For me glossy panels are not distracting an all. I love gloss sceen on ipad or iphone. Really dont understand why they put coating everywhere.

From what ive read if you remove coating its much more glossy (like a mirror) as normal glossy panels as there is no protective layer and therefore it's more prone to scratches.


----------



## kanttii

quick update before going to sleep. I've been reading the posts from the last 5 days, halfway done, but it seems there's some kinda idea that all october units are bad too. mine isn't. the very slight tint on top left has remained about the same as in the pics I posted, but the BLB has improved quite a bit! blurry photo but I hope you can see the change









same 42 brightness: 

see how it's gotten lower everywhere else except top right? feels like the backlight is too tight there. I'm silently hoping the tint would get better too! good luck tomorrow misiak!

So what happened with the XB270HU is happening with this too.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> From what ive read if you remove coating its much more glossy (like a mirror) as normal glossy panels as there is no protective layer and therefore it's more prone to scratches.


If it was like a mirror you wouldn't see an image







sounds interesting though, would love to see one in action.


----------



## Mercureal

Newegg received and approved my return today so hopefully I get a good one 2nd time around. Sucks to have to wait for shipping since I'm from midwest and it ships from CA. I kept the serial number for the first one so I can help identify it if anyone else gets it. Hopefully not. I am happy to see some better reviews on Newegg and some good panels here.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Newegg received and approved my return today so hopefully I get a good one 2nd time around. Sucks to have to wait for shipping since I'm from midwest and it ships from CA. *I kept the serial number for the first one so I can help identify it if anyone else gets it.* Hopefully not. I am happy to see some better reviews on Newegg and some good panels here.


LOL. NICE.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well it comes if it is beginning of October or end of October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's for sure. No worth of risk if its still in warranty.
> 
> Heh your wife, I'm sure my wouldn't notice, she did not notice that yellow tint, only when I told her about it :-D
> 
> I think You have few days until monday so tap, tap and tap. Maybe it will loose and fall down. You have nothing to loose. Of course it depends where it is stuck. If its between coating and polarizer then there is no chance... That factory must be a dirty hole. Never seen this in benq, lg or samsung monitors. These 144hz ips are plagued with this.
> 
> Well, wish me the luck tomorrow


I wish you luck. I tap from time to time but having feeling how this time panel sits rock solid in frames I doubt that will help.

But BLB man- it is super minimal. Almost none....

Always have to be somthing. But I am not giving up. Funny things is all my 4 PGs had no dead, stuck pixels, first 3 had no dust suck anywhere. Now 4th came which is superior IN EVERY aspect compare to my previous 3 and I got dust behind screen. How is that even fair?


----------



## Meteorite777

I am getting mine tomorrow after work so we'll see how this batch goes, but everyone seems excited! It's my first attempt at the panel lottery.


----------



## BehindTimes

I'm conflicted. Mine arrived today. One's unuseable, and going back for a refund. The other arrived, and I won the panel lottery in terms of backlight & ips glow, as it's incredibly uniform, and there are no dead pixels, but... There are 3 minor dust specs. Two I can live through, as they're on the edges, and only visible under certain conditions when viewed at a specific angle. The third unfortunately is smack dab in the center of the screen.


----------



## Mercureal

Haha, I've hear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> LOL. NICE.


Haha, I will remove it in a week or two from my registered products, but after hearing stories about people getting supposedly returned monitors, I think it's just a nice thing to make sure others don't end up with a defective product.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> I'm conflicted. Mine arrived today. One's unuseable, and going back for a refund. The other arrived, and I won the panel lottery in terms of backlight & ips glow, as it's incredibly uniform, and there are no dead pixels, but... There are 3 minor dust specs. Two I can live through, as they're on the edges, and only visible under certain conditions when viewed at a specific angle. The third unfortunately is smack dab in the center of the screen.


Tea I feel you man







. Mine dust spec is also almost at center. Apart from that- whole screen is PERFECT. I have no idea what to do....


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My wife came from work. I asked her to check screen and see if she can find anything on it. Immidietly she noticed dirt and said she wouldn't stand it, I mean come on- dirt behind screen for 850 euro? Dirt? Where are they assembling those panels- at garbage dump?
> 
> She said I should return and return as long as I see fit to "Show them whos paying here and who is customer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well, I guess I will return it in monday, unless some miracle will happen.
> 
> I hope ASUS will shove all my 4 monitors deep in their you know what.


Wow, did it ever occur to you that she just dosen't want you to spend that kind of money for a monitor and she will say anything she wants? Besides nothing personal but that was one of the most stupid reason to return a monitor I have read in this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Tea I feel you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine dust spec is also almost at center. Apart from that- whole screen is PERFECT. I have no idea what to do....


Can someone show a clear picture of this I don't seem to get it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Which should I open first?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Wow, did it ever occur to you that she just dosen't want you to spend that kind of money for a monitor and she will say anything she wants? Besides nothing personal but that was one of the most stupid reason to return a monitor I have read in this thread
> Can someone show a clear picture of this I don't seem to get it.


Um, you don't know my wife so don't try to jump to such stupid conclusions please







. She is also gamer and spend a lot money for her RIG. She just share opinion that new hardware should be flawless as it is new and we customers should demand quality. That is why she never go for compromises when buying new hardware- either it is flaweless or goes back. She is supporting me in whatever I do in my life







. Your theory is very sad- I don't know who would live in such relationship lol. Or with such wife- I would dump such women insantly. Unimaginable for me.

Here is photo:


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Um, you don't know my wife so don't try to jump to such stupid conclusions please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She is also gamer and spend a lot money for her RIG. She just share opinion that new hardware should be flawless as it is new and we customers should demand quality. That is why she never go for compromises when buying new hardware- either it is flaweless or goes back. She is supporting me in whatever I do in my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your theory is very sad- I don't know who would live in such relationship lol. Or with such wife- I would dump such women insantly. Unimaginable for me.
> 
> Here is photo:


My bad actually sorry I wrote that and then realized the dust was at the back of the screen not the monitor so I am stupid here. But yes in my experience woman prefer to get a new bag instead of me getting a new monitor


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> Which should I open first?


This one


----------



## CallsignVega

So far I am quite impressed with this display. I haven't found a single serious issue yet.

This weekend, X34 vs PG278Q vs PG279Q vs XB271HU shootout?


----------



## mikesgt

I have 3 coming tomorrow... Surely one of them has to be a keeper!!!!!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So far I am quite impressed with this display. I haven't found a single serious issue yet.
> 
> This weekend, X34 vs PG278Q vs PG279Q vs XB271HU shootout?


Those are from new batch? You should have all October panels if that is the case.

I have this one from newest batch from Asus and I can tell you it is much improved compare to my previous 3 PG: panel sits this time rock solid in fames, there are no loose places around bezels. There is almost NONE baclight bleed. A little bit in bottom left and top right but so small that you barely see it.

If not for this dam dust in the middle I would have perfect screen. But I think I will replace it if full batch is as good as this one- I have good chaces to get another good one without dust underscreen.

BTW- do you know some secret methods of removing dust Callsign?


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes October. No secret to removing dust, but you must take the monitor apart and separate the LCD panel from the back light and use compressed air.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes October. No secret to removing dust, but you must take the monitor apart and separate the LCD panel from the back light and use compressed air.


Well, I won't do that









Can you confirm what I wrote about new batch panels? Do you have simillar experiance and observations to all of your PGs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I have this one from newest batch from Asus and I can tell you it is much improved compare to my previous 3 PG: panel sits this time rock solid in fames, there are no loose places around bezels. There is almost NONE baclight bleed. A little bit in bottom left and top right but so small that you barely see it.


It is important for so I can have hope for good replacement. Did you notice dust in any one your screens?


----------



## Gigantoad

Mine is October and still has loose places around the bezel.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Mine is October and still has loose places around the bezel.


Yours can be not from newest batch, right? That is why I ask Callsign to check if not only mine is so good but rest also. I want to confirm if they really improved panel assembling.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I have this one from newest batch from Asus and I can tell you it is much improved compare to my previous 3 PG: panel sits this time rock solid in fames, there are no loose places around bezels. There is almost NONE baclight bleed. A little bit in bottom left and top right but so small that you barely see it.


Hey Benny, would you mind posting shots or describing the how the glow is different between your good panel and the bad ones? Most pics I've seen have a fairly large glow in the bottom right corner, is that what you have seen on your 4?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzboli*
> 
> Hey Benny, would you mind posting shots or describing the how the glow is different between your good panel and the bad ones? Most pics I've seen have a fairly large glow in the bottom right corner, is that what you have seen on your 4?


Here you can see in dark game. Glow is there but it is nice silverish glow and BLB is super minimal. My previous ones had much more BLB spots which coused glow in corners being super big and yellowish.

Below is my current 45 Brightness.


----------



## gzboli

Thanks! That's helpful. My XB271 has the yellow BLB you mention in the bottom right, but much better uniformity than the PG279. Bah.


----------



## michael-ocn

Mine is on it's way, USPS tracking number is live


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yours can be not from newest batch, right? That is why I ask Callsign to check if not only mine is so good but rest also. I want to confirm if they really improved panel assembling.


Don't know about batches, just that it's from October. Can you give a white screen photo of yours?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Don't know about batches, just that it's from October. Can you give a white screen photo of yours?


Here you go. Mind you quality is poor as it is my cell phone camera so that is not real life-quality. The darker top left is due to camera angle.


----------



## Benny89

I tried tapping spec of dust for last hour.... Didn't move even by one milimeter. I am sure if it was just behind glass it would I least move. So it must sit somewhere deeper.

Ech....







I was so close...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I wish you luck. I tap from time to time but having feeling how this time panel sits rock solid in frames I doubt that will help.
> 
> But BLB man- it is super minimal. Almost none....
> 
> Always have to be somthing. But I am not giving up. Funny things is all my 4 PGs had no dead, stuck pixels, first 3 had no dust suck anywhere. Now 4th came which is superior IN EVERY aspect compare to my previous 3 and I got dust behind screen. How is that even fair?


Damn, this is a damn bad luck. Everything perfect but dust in the center... Unbelievable. Well, it depends how much it bothers you actually because this would be fixable issue eventually. A little bit adventurous but fixable. You need ask yourself a question - is this worse than BLB or bad uniformity I can get with next panel ? You know, this particle may be located between polarizer and diffuser - this is maybe not your case as you can't move that particle by tapping. So it's most likely stuck between coating and polarizer. So by removing coating you would slap two birds with one stone. The glossy screen looks fantastic and the particle would be gone







So maybe I would keep it if is perfect otherwise and later I would take a risk of removing AG coating. Tough decision indeed. Maybe I would not return it but buy another one and then decide.

Well, it's not fair at all. This is most frustrating thing I have ever experienced. The last month or two I don't live normal life because this damn lottery. I've replaced 3 or 4 monitors for the past couple of months and still not have a good one. Hope this nightmare will end soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> Which should I open first?


ROFL.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes October. No secret to removing dust, but you must take the monitor apart and separate the LCD panel from the back light and use compressed air.


If it is between AG coating and polarizer no air will help here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yours can be not from newest batch, right? That is why I ask Callsign to check if not only mine is so good but rest also. I want to confirm if they really improved panel assembling.


Can be October but it depends if it was manufactured on 1.10 or 30.10


----------



## Armath

I got mine today.

Looked good at first.

But after some testing i found out that it has an annoying yellow/brownish hue in the entire top half of the screen. White literally becomes yellow when scrolling on google.

God damn it.

Anyone got one that didnt have this?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There is only ONE TN strobed LCD (CRT-like) panel that is better than the XL2720Z. And it's this one.
> http://vpixx.com/products/tools-for-vision-sciences/visual-stimulus-displays/viewpixx/
> 
> I doubt anyone here can afford one of those and even if you could, I wonder if you would use it for blur reduction....


What kind of tech is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So far I am quite impressed with this display. I haven't found a single serious issue yet.
> 
> This weekend, X34 vs PG278Q vs PG279Q vs XB271HU shootout?


Why 4 PG279Qs?? 4? LOL


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> I got mine today.
> 
> Looked good at first.
> 
> But after some testing i found out that it has an annoying yellow/brownish hue in the entire top half of the screen. White literally becomes yellow when scrolling on google.
> 
> God damn it.
> 
> Anyone got one that didnt have this?


Mine do not have this. Latest batch.

I think I will order second PG Monday and just do comparsion. If new one would be better I will send back first with with RMA of dust, if not I will send back new one.

I don't wanna risk replacing. This monitor is perfect apart from this small spec of dust.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, so night has come and yea. Everything except for this dirt under screen is great. Silver glow, minimal BLB. It is fine.
> 
> However this dirt RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE is really irrtating while browsing. In Gaming it is invisible.
> 
> You know, I could live with it easly if that was some left or right side, corner etc. But it is right in the middle.
> 
> I mean, how bad conditions have to be in manufacture to let dirt stuck behind screen. Dead pixels you can massage, use programs to try to burn them, fix them. Some options.
> 
> But you can't remove dirt without dissambling panel which is no go.
> 
> I was SO CLOSE. it is 95% keeper. Will see what weekend brings.


Hey mate,

How about tapping the monitor from both sides at same time to kind of shock or flex the screen? Maybe worth a go to see if it dislodges.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine do not have this. Latest batch.
> 
> I think I will order second PG Monday and just do comparsion. If new one would be better I will send back first with with RMA of dust, if not I will send back new one.
> 
> I don't wanna risk replacing. This monitor is perfect apart from this small spec of dust.


Just replace it dude. We pay a premium pricetag, it should be absolutely working 100%.

My retailer told me to contact asus, and they will now be scheduling a swap for mine - so they basicly come here and do the swap on the scene - hopefully they will not bring me some of you guys old monitors ;-)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What kind of tech is that?


It's another "true CRT successor"...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Just replace it dude. We pay a premium pricetag, it should be absolutely working 100%.
> 
> My retailer told me to contact asus, and they will now be scheduling a swap for mine - so they basicly come here and do the swap on the scene - hopefully they will not bring me some of you guys old monitors ;-)


My retailer also asked me to send it to Asus, I refused because I'm not comfortable doing so - seeing the state of most of these screens I don't really trust Asus to send me an acceptable one. I asked them for a refund instead. Going to wait and see if the new batches are any better and how the XB271HU compares instead. Please let us know if you go through with it though.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> My retailer also asked me to send it to Asus, I refused because I'm not comfortable doing so - seeing the state of most of these screens I don't really trust Asus to send me an acceptable one. I asked them for a refund instead. Going to wait and see if the new batches are any better and how the XB271HU compares instead. Please let us know if you go through with it though.


I will go through with it if my retailer gives me the thumbs up, that my warranty will not be broken in any way.

I mean., if they will just continue to come here and swap the screen at my office until i get a 100% functional one,.. Then no problem for me


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> How about tapping the monitor from both sides at same time to kind of shock or flex the screen? Maybe worth a go to see if it dislodges.


I tried taping it so hard to whole monitor was shaking and moving







. Nothing, not even slightly movement of this.

Ow, well. It is weekend anyway. I went trough 4 PGs, might as well go trough 5th







.

Dirt behind screen....for god sake.... Asus, really??


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I tried taping it so hard to whole monitor was shaking and moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nothing, not even slightly movement of this.
> 
> Ow, well. It is weekend anyway. I went trough 4 PGs, might as well go trough 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Dirt behind screen....for god sake.... Asus, really??


Oh dear. Glad i'm not stressing over my new monitor purchase now. Sticking with my Dell S2176DG. New batches not much better then?

I have noticed OCUK are now listing the Acer Predator XB271HU but no release date. £100 cheaper than PG279Q and same 165hz refresh. No doubt same panel though.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/acer-predator-xb271hu-27-2560x1440-ips-g-sync-165hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-098-ac.html

God i hate the look of that monitor. It looks so GAMER like and plasticy.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine do not have this. Latest batch.
> 
> I think I will order second PG Monday and just do comparsion. If new one would be better I will send back first with with RMA of dust, if not I will send back new one.
> 
> I don't wanna risk replacing. This monitor is perfect apart from this small spec of dust.


Can you post some pics of a white and black screen?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Oh dear. Glad i'm not stressing over my new monitor purchase now. Sticking with my Dell S2176DG. New batches not much better then?
> 
> I have noticed OCUK are now listing the Acer Predator XB271HU but no release date. £100 cheaper than PG279Q and same 165hz refresh. No doubt same panel though.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/acer-predator-xb271hu-27-2560x1440-ips-g-sync-165hz-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-098-ac.html
> 
> God i hate the look of that monitor. It looks so GAMER like and plasticy.


Actually new batch (at least my unit) is better than all my previous 3 PGs. There is almost no BLB, only BLB spots are near corner and are minimal, uniformity is very good, I don't see any yellow tint on white background.

I just got again (as with my second one...) unlucky and one thing out of all just sits in the middle of my screen. I went trough 3 PGs having zero dead/stuck pixels or dust but fighting against huge BLB and yellow glow. Now when I finally got unit with perfect glow and minimal BLB I got dust behind screen.

Like seriously....maybe God sends me messages to wait and grab Acer XB271HU ^^.

This spec of dust is very small, like 3 pixels next to each other. During gaming there is no way to see it, unless to start to spend your time looking for it. No way to notice.

But during browsing it just always sits there in the middle, wanting me to wipe it.

This is especially frustrating for guy like me who really take care of his hardware and dust and dirt on my RIG is nonexisting







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can you post some pics of a white and black screen?


Here is white. Left side is darker but this is my crap camera angle fault. In real life left is same as right. I am very pleased with white uniformity on this one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> If it was like a mirror you wouldn't see an image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds interesting though, would love to see one in action.


Well, I meant this


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> I got mine today.
> 
> Looked good at first.
> 
> But after some testing i found out that it has an annoying yellow/brownish hue in the entire top half of the screen. White literally becomes yellow when scrolling on google.
> 
> God damn it.
> 
> Anyone got one that didnt have this?


OMG, what's the manufacturing date ? It's September or October ? First one I've returned just because of this. Unacceptable!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine do not have this. Latest batch.
> 
> I think I will order second PG Monday and just do comparsion. If new one would be better I will send back first with with RMA of dust, if not I will send back new one.
> 
> I don't wanna risk replacing. This monitor is perfect apart from this small spec of dust.


You can still remove the AG coating. The monitor looks much better without it but maybe a bit risky. I would be afraid to do it now, maybe after couple of years








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Dirt behind screen....for god sake.... Asus, really??


Don't know why you are so surprised







We all knew this is common with these panels... And probably you was just lucky, maybe other samples from this batch will be all crap. It's too soon to judge from one sample of given batch. On Monday I will get mine from this batch and we will know more.

Btw, the left side seems a bit yellow, it's your camera ?? Is uniformity good overall ? What's that dark area bottom left ? Sorry, I've just read you post. Good it's your camera


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If it is between AG coating and polarizer no air will help here


Thank you captain obvious. The dirt specks from AUOptronics panels are almost always dirt between the LCD panel and the back-light. I've fixed two monitors so far that way and other have reported the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I tried taping it so hard to whole monitor was shaking and moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nothing, not even slightly movement of this.
> 
> Ow, well. It is weekend anyway. I went trough 4 PGs, might as well go trough 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Dirt behind screen....for god sake.... Asus, really??


Tapping the screen won't do anything. The LCD panel lies perfectly flush with the back-light. Enough friction is created that dirt will stay put barring you dropping it off a skyscraper or taking it apart.


----------



## Adajer

I'm wondering why we havent started seeing cheaper refurbished models for sale yet? There should be quite a few and should be virtually new still.

The fact that we don't see any yet makes me think Asus is slapping a QC label on returns and shipping them back out as new.

If they started selling refurbished models of these I would rather try one of those than new.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I'm wondering why we havent started seeing cheaper refurbished models for sale yet? There should be quite a few and should be virtually new still.
> 
> The fact that we don't see any yet makes me think Asus is slapping a QC label on returns and shipping them back out as new.
> 
> If they started selling refurbished models of these I would rather try one of those than new.


If they are even doing anything to them at all before slapping the sticker on and sending it back out. My theory is they perform a very basic check on the return, deem it is within their specifications and send it back out.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thank you captain obvious. The dirt specks from AUOptronics panels are almost always dirt between the LCD panel and the back-light. I've fixed two monitors so far that way and other have reported the same.
> Tapping the screen won't do anything. The LCD panel lies perfectly flush with the back-light. Enough friction is created that dirt will stay put barring you dropping it off a skyscraper or taking it apart.


Thanks for clarification. Wish I live in USA now







. I would catch a train with my PG, go to your house and beg you to fix mine also








.

So replacement is my only option? BTW. How are your 4 PGs so far? BLB, dust/dirt, dead pixels, anything?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thank you captain obvious. The dirt specks from AUOptronics panels are almost always dirt between the LCD panel and the back-light. I've fixed two monitors so far that way and other have reported the same.
> Tapping the screen won't do anything. The LCD panel lies perfectly flush with the back-light. Enough friction is created that dirt will stay put barring you dropping it off a skyscraper or taking it apart.


Maybe but it does not mean it can't be stuck between AG and polarizer...

There are lot of users who were able to remove (hide) dust by tapping... Just read some forums.

Also between LCD panel and backlight is a GAP and anything can be stuck there and by tapping you may force it to fall down. There are companies who repair panels with compressed air. So I don't know what you are talking about. But I'm not going to argue with you because you are guru and seems you know everything the best.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here you go. Mind you quality is poor as it is my cell phone camera so that is not real life-quality. The darker top left is due to camera angle.


Well the thing is (and of course I might be wrong), the camera has no reason to make parts of a white glowing screen darker. The particular colors it shows depend on the camera white balance, but otherwise I think the images should be accurate in terms of what variation of colors actually exist on the screen. I've been doing some tests with the various white screens posted here and the patterns often seem similar. Here's yours with boosted saturation:



Here's mine (and it pretty much coincides with what I can make out in real life with the naked eye, especially at the top):



A whole lot of these screens look like this. I have yet to find one PG that didn't show this variance in some way. You might mot be able to see this with the naked eye on yours (or not yet), or you don't wanna see it, but I think it's there. Try a white web page in none full screen, overclock.net works great for me. Yellow tends to show in light gray bits as well. Fullscreen white seems to hide the issue a bit for me, maybe because the completely glowing white screen makes more light enter into the eye making it a bit less sensitive to finer variations.

Some of the Acer XB271HU show this too, however at least there I was able to find some perfect ones. Here are some:




As you can see from the various angles, the cameras didn't care.


----------



## kanttii

Guys compare the tint and lesser brightness to this. It HAS to be the varying luminance that does it, but the issue causing the varying luminance is the question. It could be the backlight and if it's not against the other parts that well, or it could be something else. My gut feeling says the backlight might have a tiny gap there or something and that it's tighter on the bottom -- could the visible foam on bottom right and left be what makes it better on the bottom? If that keeps the things together better?

The slight tint bothers me a bit but since it's otherwise near perfect I'm not sure if I wanna get back to the lottery and/or waiting game. It'll take months for the xb271hu to get here and besides, the stand looks sooo ugly and wobbly.

And besides, mine hasn't gotten hot or really warm anywhere even at 100 brightness after hours of use. A bit warm, but it's the same everywhere, so the airflow seems good. No monitor I've seen except newer OLEDs have had perfect uniformity, and that's only because of their tech. So maybe I'll keep it!


----------



## misiak

Well if mine will have the same yellow crap at the top of the screen it will go back immediately. This is the worst issue you may have on these monitors. On the other side, I'm pretty sure panels are same PG279Q and XB271HU. So it makes no sense that Acer would have good panels and Asus not. It could be the problem of first batches, maybe in the middle of October, therefore monitors produced at the end of October or beginning November may not have these issues.

If his camera sucks, there can be such bad uniformity. Important is what he can see with his own eyes. And he told the uniformity is great so why not to believe that.

@Benny, please try this and let us know if you can see something like that on yours. And be honest as much as possible pls.....


----------



## alkoro

On my October one i have the exact same problem.
Beautiful white on the bottom and then brownish white at the top. This starts at 50% height and gets worse towards the top. Its less noticeable if i crank the brightness up, but then the BLB is just to much and eyes suffer because its to bright.
I think this bugs me more then the BLB, because most of the websites use white

After couple day of usage i am sure that he BLB is less when the monitor is cold, and gets worse when at operating temperature.
Also BLB makes the IPS glow much worse. I can see this because when i push the bezel in and block the light in one way, the glow is considerably less.

Can anybody explain to me what causes the brownish tint at the top?

@CallsignVega When are you going to open one of this monitors up?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well if mine will have the same yellow crap at the top of the screen it will go back immediately. This is the worst issue you may have on these monitors. On the other side, I'm pretty sure panels are same PG279Q and XB271HU. So it makes no sense that Acer would have good panels and Asus not. It could be the problem of first batches, maybe in the middle of October, therefore monitors produced at the end of October or beginning November may not have these issues.
> 
> If his camera sucks, there can be such bad uniformity. Important is what he can see with his own eyes. And he told the uniformity is great so why not to believe that.
> 
> @Benny, please try this and let us know if you can see something like that on yours. And be honest as much as possible pls.....


Mine has no yellow tint at top, that is for sure. Maybe white is darker but I can't tell looking at it. But I am sure I would see yellow tint on top. There is none.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine has no yellow tint at top, that is for sure. Maybe white is darker but I can't tell looking at it. But I am sure I would see yellow tint on top. There is none.


Perfect. Thanks. Darker is pretty normal on these panels. I had same on XB270HU and it was not a problem. But yellow is no way for me. So let's see on Monday


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> On my October one i have the exact same problem.
> Beautiful white on the bottom and then brownish white at the top. This starts at 50% height and gets worse towards the top. Its less noticeable if i crank the brightness up, but then the BLB is just to much and eyes suffer because its to bright.
> I think this bugs me more then the BLB, because most of the websites use white
> 
> After couple day of usage i am sure that he BLB is less when the monitor is cold, and gets worse when at operating temperature.
> Also BLB makes the IPS glow much worse. I can see this because when i push the bezel in and block the light in one way, the glow is considerably less.
> 
> Can anybody explain to me what causes the brownish tint at the top?
> 
> @CallsignVega When are you going to open one of this monitors up?


I don't know but it drives me crazy. This tint issue is much more distracting that bleed or glow. When did you receive your panel ? Could be they fixed it later in October. Hard to say. Or maybe it vary piece to piece. To be honest I did not see this issue on XB271HU and they started with production sometime in October.


----------



## Armath

BIG Update on my first day in the 279q lottery:

Today I received the first monitor, and found the red/yellow/brown'ish hue in entire top part of monitor. I called the seller, and they told me to contact Asus directly. I did so, and they offerede me a complete swap. I agreed to this, in the thought that I would get a *new* monitor in my doorstep, directly from Asus.

Later today I got an email, that stated that the screen I would get, would be a "frankenstein" of parts from RMA'd monitors. I Instantly called a stop to the entire thing., recalled the seller and told them to take it back and send me a fresh monitor.

The guy from asus - I asked him to cut the BS - he told me that they most likely will not test all the screens, and deffo not find all the errors that we complain about. I was really stunned, I always thought Asus was real quality. I never bought anything else, and never had anything break...

So this guy he got me good - and thanks god I called him back and asked him to cut the bs. Else I would get some BLB unicorn dusted super yellow tinted smoked frankenstein monster of a monitor next up - and my 7 day Asus replacement policy thing, would have been invalid, and me stuck with a ****ty monitor.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well if mine will have the same yellow crap at the top of the screen it will go back immediately. This is the worst issue you may have on these monitors. On the other side, I'm pretty sure panels are same PG279Q and XB271HU. So it makes no sense that Acer would have good panels and Asus not. It could be the problem of first batches, maybe in the middle of October, therefore monitors produced at the end of October or beginning November may not have these issues.
> 
> If his camera sucks, there can be such bad uniformity. Important is what he can see with his own eyes. And he told the uniformity is great so why not to believe that.
> 
> @Benny, please try this and let us know if you can see something like that on yours. And be honest as much as possible pls.....


This is the issue i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> OMG, what's the manufacturing date ? It's September or October ? First one I've returned just because of this. Unacceptable!


It was October.

Everything felt solid, minimal BLB, only that stupid tint in top half. Just like in that video.


----------



## philthy84

Well my Newegg order from last Friday night updated to "Out for delivery" so I should know by this afternoon 3-7pm PST if I hit the lottery. I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Well my Newegg order from last Friday night updated to "Out for delivery" so I should know by this afternoon 3-7pm PST if I hit the lottery. I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


I have 3 out for delivery as we speak from Amazon. Surely one of them has to be acceptable.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> This is the issue i
> It was October.
> 
> Everything felt solid, minimal BLB, only that stupid tint in top half. Just like in that video.


That's not good. I just wonder what is the cause because Benny said he has no such tint. So maybe it vary from piece to piece ? I really hope I will not get it for 2nd time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Well my Newegg order from last Friday night updated to "Out for delivery" so I should know by this afternoon 3-7pm PST if I hit the lottery. I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


Fingers crossed. Report back how is it like.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> BIG Update on my first day in the 279q lottery:
> 
> Today I received the first monitor, and found the red/yellow/brown'ish hue in entire top part of monitor. I called the seller, and they told me to contact Asus directly. I did so, and they offerede me a complete swap. I agreed to this, in the thought that I would get a *new* monitor in my doorstep, directly from Asus.
> 
> Later today I got an email, that stated that the screen I would get, would be a "frankenstein" of parts from RMA'd monitors. I Instantly called a stop to the entire thing., recalled the seller and told them to take it back and send me a fresh monitor.
> 
> The guy from asus - I asked him to cut the BS - he told me that they most likely will not test all the screens, and deffo not find all the errors that we complain about. I was really stunned, I always thought Asus was real quality. I never bought anything else, and never had anything break...
> 
> So this guy he got me good - and thanks god I called him back and asked him to cut the bs. Else I would get some BLB unicorn dusted super yellow tinted smoked frankenstein monster of a monitor next up - and my 7 day Asus replacement policy thing, would have been invalid, and me stuck with a ****ty monitor.


Glad I asked for a refund instead. Thanks for the info.
I'm going to wait and see if the XB271HU is any better. I don't like the stand and I liked the Asus joystick a lot, but the panel is more important. Not really getting my hopes up though.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I have 3 out for delivery as we speak from Amazon. Surely one of them has to be acceptable.


I regret not buying multiple units to inspect especially since I knew about the issues the model is having with QC. If the one I receive today is unacceptable *knocks on wood* I will make sure to purchase at least 3 next time as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's not good. I just wonder what is the cause because Benny said he has no such tint. So maybe it vary from piece to piece ? I really hope I will not get it for 2nd time.
> Fingers crossed. Report back how is it like.


Will do once I get everything setup.


----------



## NewbKing

I got mine a couple days ago. The whole top left diagonal half has a yellowish\brown hue, very apparent with white backgrounds or just browsing on chrome. Not even bothering RMAing it, im just straight up returning it. I recieved my X34 Predator anyways and it's flawless (with the exception of some minor backlight bleeding on the bottom left and upper left corners which have actually dissipated with the monitor being on for an hour so maybe not blb at all)


----------



## Riffy

Mine should be showing up "Tomorrow by tonight at 8PM" no idea why the goofy delivery date but I will post some videos once I get it set up. I am hoping it just works like my old Swift monitors did both of them were fine right out of the box so here's hoping.


----------



## Ryzone

Fedex just updated my tracking info and its out for delivery today. Will post pics and take video with my new galaxy s6 edge


----------



## Fiercy

I will post some pics of the one I get from the Amazon today hoping it will better then my first one.


----------



## misiak

Omg guys, lot of bad things I'm reading for last couple of days here. Seems only Benny got decent one. I thought new batch is going to be much better. Sucks. I will pray all the weekend :-D But it's already decided anyway because the screen was already dispatched. If I get good one I believe in miracles :-D


----------



## Riffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Omg guys, lot of bad things I'm reading for last couple of days here. Seems only Benny got decent one. I thought new batch is going to be much better. Sucks. I will pray all the weekend :-D But it's already decided anyway because the screen was already dispatched. If I get good one I believe in miracles :-D


All that matters this season is if you have been good or bad, only ASUS knows for sure.


----------



## Fiercy

So i just got my monitor didn't hook it up yet. But I say this

1) there is no QC sticker on it and i think it clear it wasn't open before looking at the tape.
2) Benny89 was right when he sad the packing was different on his 4 one and I immediately noticed it. It is completely different on this one.

Ok I am taking that back I opened the box from the wrong side there is a QC sticker on it and I still think it wasn't opened before. The construction is till lose at the top right corner.

And f me but I to have a good monitor with minimal back light bleed but there is dust spot on mine to.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe but it does not mean it can't be stuck between AG and polarizer...
> 
> There are lot of users who were able to remove (hide) dust by tapping... Just read some forums.
> 
> Also between LCD panel and backlight is a GAP and anything can be stuck there and by tapping you may force it to fall down. There are companies who repair panels with compressed air. So I don't know what you are talking about. But I'm not going to argue with you because you are guru and seems you know everything the best.


AR film is laid on the LCD panel in an environmentally controlled environment on an assembly line. The dust specks come from laying the LCD panel on the back-light/panel housing assembly which is a non environmentally controlled environment.

There is no gap between the LCD panel and the back-light. The LCD panel lies flush directly on the back-light. An air gap would serve no purpose in the design of a monitor. Why are you validating my point about compressed air? You lift off/separate the LCD panel from the back-light and blow compressed air in-between to blow out the dust specks as I've stated before. Not sure why you posted a picture of an LCD panel. I've only taken dozens apart over the years. But you do have one thing correct, you don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## Ryzone

Just got mine from Amazon. Seeing a QC passed sticker. Alright boys I'm opening it up now going to post pictures asap.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon. Seeing a QC passed sticker. Alright boys I'm opening it up now going to post pictures asap.


it says choice of champions on it, so it must be good.

goodluck mate


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Glad I asked for a refund instead. Thanks for the info.
> I'm going to wait and see if the XB271HU is any better. I don't like the stand and I liked the Asus joystick a lot, but the panel is more important. Not really getting my hopes up though.


Don't get your hopes up at all!!! Acer will have similar issues at launch. The joystick on the ASUS is tons better than what Acer can offer.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up at all!!! Acer will have similar issues at launch. The joystick on the ASUS is tons better than what Acer can offer.


Um. XB271HU already launched in NA. I even created a thread for it and you can see there that QC is much better than ASUS had at start. So far only two returns (and each time replacement was good) in Acer thread and a lot of good panels there with impressible build quality.

And who the hell care about joystick?! You calibrate your screen once and after that you alsmost never use OSD again. Panel/screen/image quality is most important.

So go and first read XB thread before saying about issues. We don't need Asus fanboys here or Acer haters. We all wanna get decent IPS screen and we do not give a single "you know what" about joystick for christ sake.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon. Seeing a QC passed sticker. Alright boys I'm opening it up now going to post pictures asap.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ryzone

So far not good. September model, alright going to route the cables and power it on.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up at all!!! Acer will have similar issues at launch. The joystick on the ASUS is tons better than what Acer can offer.


i disagree.


----------



## Dryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So far not good. September model, alright going to route the cables and power it on.


looks like a returned unit dude. look at the bubble wrap it's already crumpled. wth.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> And f me but I to have a good monitor with minimal back light bleed but there is dust spot on mine to.


Ffs....really?? Omg. I know how you feel- perfect panel and this one dam dust sitting near middle. Just...

I am really afraid of replacing mine. This super small dust is totally invisible during gaming.

But it is there... And I know it


----------



## Hotcooler

Got mine today too. October batch (I'm from Russia BTW, so got it there.). Overall I think it's a decent one, some BLB in bot left and top right (not really visible at backlight 20-25), realistically "IPS glow" is a bit more annoying that that.

Backlight 100 :

Backlight 21 (As I'm using it at that) :



White screen B21 :



Also there's a visible color shift on the right side (it's actually on the left and bottom too, but much, much less pronaunced there), have yet to bother me, but the fact that it's there is rather sad. Might disappear after a while though, display is only like 3 hours old.

Gray screen b21 :


Overall I can live with what I got now, should be interesting if it'll get better in coming days or not, do have a week to return it though. Realistically as an actual display device with it's cost - it's a bit ****. But considering what it does, I think I can live with that, even though Asus should be ashamed..

P.S. I did find it very annoying that Gsync will grab firefox window and well.. do bad things with refresh rate, had to disable HW accel in it for now....


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon. Seeing a QC passed sticker. Alright boys I'm opening it up now going to post pictures asap.


Tell me if you have a dust spot I have it... It's not in the middle of the screen but its pretty close I can see it if I look at it so I don't know.... The BLB is like 200% better then on my first version so I thinking of keeping this and asking amazon for a replacement when they have more in stock.. This is pretty sad.


----------



## Benny89

NEVER MIND, I am idiot


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> See?! I told you there is a different package on NEWEST batch.
> 
> Here is old package (picture by *@Ryzone*) September model.
> Here is new package from my new monitor from newest batch (batch delivered 2.12 from ASUS to retailer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how you can check if you got newest batch or from old ones.


That's what I thought to. But then I realized it matters what side of the box you open


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> That's what I thought to. But then I realized it matters what side of the box you open


Ow crap. Ok I am idiot, I admit guys and apologize. Gonna go and hang myself a little


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow crap. Ok I am idiot, I admit guys and apologize. Gonna go and hang myself a little


Relax LOL i thought the same thing and backed you up in my first post and then I was like wait a minute...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon. Seeing a QC passed sticker. Alright boys I'm opening it up now going to post pictures asap.


QC sticker is not a good sign. In any case good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up at all!!! Acer will have similar issues at launch. The joystick on the ASUS is tons better than what Acer can offer.


Well, so far it seems Acer is much better quality than Asus... At least they don't suffer from uniformity issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So i just got my monitor didn't hook it up yet. But I say this
> 
> 1) there is no QC sticker on it and i think it clear it wasn't open before looking at the tape.
> 2) Benny89 was right when he sad the packing was different on his 4 one and I immediately noticed it. It is completely different on this one.
> 
> Ok I am taking that back I opened the box from the wrong side there is a QC sticker on it and I still think it wasn't opened before. The construction is till lose at the top right corner.
> 
> And f me but I to have a good monitor with minimal back light bleed but there is dust spot on mine to.


Holly crap, this dust is some bonus you get if you have a perfect panel otherwise ? The QC is splendid at Asus, indeed. OMG, loosing my hopes again


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ow crap. Ok I am idiot, I admit guys and apologize. Gonna go and hang myself a little


It's all good brother we all have those moments, just some have them more than others.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcooler*
> 
> Gray screen b21 :
> 
> 
> Overall I can live with what I got now, should be interesting if it'll get better in coming days or not, do have a week to return it though. Realistically as an actual display device with it's cost - it's a bit ****. But considering what it does, I think I can live with that, even though Asus should be ashamed..


Yeah, pretty bad. Sadly the messed uniformity usually annoys you more and more as your eyes get more sensitive to it rather than starting to ignore it. or at least that's what happened to me. Let's hope you can live with it.


----------



## Hotcooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yeah, pretty bad. Sadly the messed uniformity usually annoys you more and more as your eyes get more sensitive to it rather than starting to ignore it. or at least that's what happened to me. Let's hope you can live with it.


It's slightly exaggerated by the wide angle lens, realistically only noticeable color shift so far is the right side. We'll see how it goes, will report in couple days.


----------



## CallsignVega

Have any of you gotten a "hot spot" on yours? IE: a small very faint bright round glow. Like the exact opposite of a dust speck.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dryst*
> 
> looks like a returned unit dude. look at the bubble wrap it's already crumpled. wth.


Yep, definitely a return.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yeah, pretty bad. Sadly the messed uniformity usually annoys you more and more as your eyes get more sensitive to it rather than starting to ignore it. or at least that's what happened to me. Let's hope you can live with it.


TBH, this uniformity is not so bad. I have seen much worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcooler*
> 
> It's slightly exaggerated by the wide angle lens, realistically only noticeable color shift so far is the right side. We'll see how it goes, will report in couple days.


Can you see any yellowish tint on the screen? I mean some brightness uniformity is normal but temperature shift should not be visible on white. Max. 3% difference is tolerable and usually not visible to naked eye.


----------



## Fiercy

New one


old one



Also bought it from amazon on 1 December but the model is September.


----------



## mikesgt

Okay guys, update on my 3 units...

All received from Amazon, only received 2 of the 3 so far, they didn't have room on their truck for the 3rd. Both of them did NOT have QC stickers on them, however they are both September models interestingly..

Honestly, both seem to be keepers so far. I don't see any bad pixels on either one of them. The second one I opened appears to have better screen uniformity than the first, and the first had a slight gap in the bezel above the power button. As far as BLB, really hard to tell since it is so bright in my room right now. I will try it later tonight and take pics. I can tell there is some, but it does not seem to be a crazy amount. So far so good!

I also have the third showing up here later, so I will be trying that one as well.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Okay guys, update on my 3 units...
> 
> All received from Amazon, only received 2 of the 3 so far, they didn't have room on their truck for the 3rd. Both of them did NOT have QC stickers on them, however they are both September models interestingly..
> 
> Honestly, both seem to be keepers so far. I don't see any bad pixels on either one of them. The second one I opened appears to have better screen uniformity than the first, and the first had a slight gap in the bezel above the power button. As far as BLB, really hard to tell since it is so bright in my room right now. I will try it later tonight and take pics. I can tell there is some, but it does not seem to be a crazy amount. So far so good!
> 
> I also have the third showing up here later, so I will be trying that one as well.


Check the other side of the box and you might find the sticker


----------



## Hotcooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Can you see any yellowish tint on the screen? I mean some brightness uniformity is normal but temperature shift should not be visible on white. Max. 3% difference is tolerable and usually not visible to naked eye.


It's not really yellow to me, it's just a bit darker, not really noticeable to me on web pages e.t.c. At least if I'm not going looking for it. Also that was on GRAY, and it's really most visible on that. All in all, center does not bother me at all, right side on the other hand is visible here and there, mostly because of the website backgrounds that are either uniform color or some sort of gradient and it's quite visible there.

Hopefully after some heating up e.t.c. right side with patch itself up just a little bit.


----------



## Ryzone

Alright guys. Took a bunch of pictures for you, I'm... pretty sad so far I have one dead pixel. The bleed seems to be a lot better than my first one I got from newegg. probably going to return, because dead pixel = return and a September model REALLY!?!?!? **Sigh**

This was on 30 brightness and nothing else set. I guess I should of put the TFT profile on first but doesn't make much difference to be honest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ryzone

Here's my BLB test video. I'll do another one tonight when I can get my room darker. You can tell by my voice I'm already stressed out lol


----------



## slidero

^that bleed could be worse. Good luck fixing the dead pixel.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Alright guys. Took a bunch of pictures for you, I'm... pretty sad so far I have one dead pixel. The bleed seems to be a lot better than my first one I got from newegg. probably going to return, because dead pixel = return and a September model REALLY!?!?!? **Sigh**
> 
> This was on 30 brightness and nothing else set. I guess I should of put the TFT profile on first but doesn't make much difference to be honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you show us a zoomed in pic of the dead pixel? I wonder if it is just dirt like others have said on here.


----------



## Fiercy

Well I am happy that my dust isn't in the middle of the screen and very often I lose track of where it actually is so 95% of the time I don't see it unless I really want to the spot is very small to. So think I will wait for a 2-3 weeks before ask amazon to send me another to exchange and hope that will finally put me to rest.

But this september monitor is very very good I would say I am already happy.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Check the other side of the box and you might find the sticker


Good call, one of them had a sticker and the other did not.....


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Can you show us a zoomed in pic of the dead pixel? I wonder if it is just dirt like others have said on here.


Here you go. Ran that dead pixel fixer for 10 minutes like it said still dead. Click on picture and bottom right click original and you will see it very clearly.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Here you go. Ran that dead pixel fixer for 10 minutes like it said still dead. Click on picture and bottom right click original and you will see it very clearly.


yep, I see it. It would go back if it was me...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> yep, I see it. It would go back if it was me...


Going to enjoy some gaming over the weekend and send it off on monday.


----------



## Ryzone

I've never returned something to amazon, do I just open up a live chat window and go from there?


----------



## mikesgt

Quick pic of mine, using a galaxy note 5.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I've never returned something to amazon, do I just open up a live chat window and go from there?


just call them, they have the best customer service ever.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I've never returned something to amazon, do I just open up a live chat window and go from there?


I am talking to them now, asking if they could send me a replacement when they have them in stock so I could just give the post guy mine and he gives me new one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcooler*
> 
> It's not really yellow to me, it's just a bit darker, not really noticeable to me on web pages e.t.c. At least if I'm not going looking for it. Also that was on GRAY, and it's really most visible on that. All in all, center does not bother me at all, right side on the other hand is visible here and there, mostly because of the website backgrounds that are either uniform color or some sort of gradient and it's quite visible there.
> 
> Hopefully after some heating up e.t.c. right side with patch itself up just a little bit.


Yes, I think this side color uniformity is common issue for most of these 144Hz panels. I had same with XB270HU, blue on left has been bit darker than on right side. Also other users reported this. However, on TN this shift is much worse and on VA panel I can see it in vertical direction so really we don't have much to choose from. I believe this does not bother you so much. But that yellow tint I've had on first PG279Q was just horrible. Let it warm up a bit and let us know if anything changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Here's my BLB test video. I'll do another one tonight when I can get my room darker. You can tell by my voice I'm already stressed out lol


Actually this is not so bad for September panel. At least you don't have yellow tint and glow is silver. I would let it warm a bit and bleed may go better over time. For the dead pixel, do you really can see it if you are not looking for it ? I had couple on Acer and was very hard to spot them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well I am happy that my dust isn't in the middle of the screen and very often I lose track of where it actually is so 95% of the time I don't see it unless I really want to the spot is very small to. So think I will wait for a 2-3 weeks before ask amazon to send me another to exchange and hope that will finally put me to rest.
> 
> But this september monitor is very very good I would say I am already happy.


Do you want to risk replacement? I would say if you can't see it 95% and you are happy with the monitor, then just keep it. The replacement can be much worse


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, I think this side color uniformity is common issue for most of these 144Hz panels. I had same with XB270HU, blue on left has been bit darker than on right side. Also other users reported this. However, on TN this shift is much worse and on VA panel I can see it in vertical direction so really we don't have much to choose from. I believe this does not bother you so much. But that yellow tint I've had on first PG279Q was just horrible. Let it warm up a bit and let us know if anything changed.
> Actually this is not so bad for September panel. At least you don't have yellow tint and glow is silver. I would let it warm a bit and bleed may go better over time. For the dead pixel, do you really can see it if you are not looking for it ? I had couple on Acer and was very hard to spot them.
> Do you want to risk replacement? I would say if you can't see it 95% and you are happy with the monitor, then just keep it. The replacement can be much worse


I don't see it unless I try and look for it in that corner. It's easy to spot in game menu's and load screens and outside of games. But cant see it in gameplay.


----------



## Fiercy

You got me I like to gamble







But hey the difference in back light bleed is SUPER HUGE....!!!!! i think

photo


video


its all about bottom corners being perfect


----------



## mikesgt

I must say I think I may have hit the panel lottery jackpot with one of mine. No dead pixels, little to no backlight bleed, and as far as I can tell no dust trapped in the screen either. Screen uniformity is not 100% perfect but it is definitely doable. heading out to a work happy hour right now, but I will take some pictures later on tonight post


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You got me I like to gamble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey the difference in back light bleed is SUPER HUGE....!!!!! i think
> 
> photo
> 
> 
> video
> 
> 
> its all about bottom corners being perfect


Where do you have your dust spot?


----------



## Fiercy

Where the cursor is


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 
> 
> Where the cursor is


I can see nothing even zoomed in, LOL







But that yellow tint, what's that ? Your camera or ?

Btw, I don't understand those 3 images you have posted. It's the same panel or ? The bottom one look perfect but isn't it shoot from distance to reduce glow ?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I can see nothing even zoomed in, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that yellow tint, what's that ? Your camera or ?
> 
> Btw, I don't understand those 3 images you have posted. It's the same panel or ? The bottom one look perfect but isn't it shoot from distance to reduce glow ?


Well first shots are photos and camera it really does make glow look A LOT WORSE but the bottom shot is from a video and when you shoot video it makes it look like it is in real life. So the last photo is how i see it.
As for the yellow i think its the camera because look what it does to glow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well first shots are photos and camera it really does make glow look A LOT WORSE but the bottom shot is from a video and when you shoot video it makes it look like it is in real life. So the last photo is how i see it.
> As for the yellow i think its the camera because look what it does to glow.


Ah, I see. So in real life you can't see so much of distracting glow right? White is white right? No yellow sht on the screen?

But Benny could envy you the speck you have


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, I see. So in real life you can't see so much of distracting glow right? White is white right? No yellow sht on the screen?
> 
> But Benny could envy you the speck you have


I don't see anything yellow... but i do see tiny dust spot when I look hard enough. Glow on the corners is less in full dark but still noticeable but I do love the colors on this panel compered to PG278Q to stand it. I will just have to wait a couple of weeks and look for the time amazon starts sending October ones and then maybe exhange for dust free one.


----------



## AnimeNY

Finally got my PG279Q! I was so eager to finally unbox it as i was waiting for it all day , unfortunately i am going to return it i decided to check it to make sure everything was acceptable, it failed badly i decided to take my chance to see if i would be lucky and i ended up with this...


----------



## Meteorite777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Finally got my PG279Q! I was so eager to finally unbox it as i was waiting for it all day , unfortunately i am going to return it i decided to check it to make sure everything was acceptable, it failed badly i decided to take my chance to see if i would be lucky and i ended up with this...


Is that glow or BLB? The right side looks a bit like yellow glow whereas the left looks silvery?


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> Is that glow or BLB? The right side looks a bit like yellow glow whereas the left looks silvery?


I tested this and appears that the right side is backlight bleed not sure about the left.I do know that they emit from the monitors edges , this is especially noticeable in a dark room i am so dissapointed i really like the aesthetics of this monitor but these issues are too apparent in such a high end monitor.

EDIT:

I checked it out multiple times and i can confirm it is backlight bleed as whenever i put pressure eon the bezels in the corner the bleed is significantly reduced.I won't continue doing it a sim going to return it , sigh i really wanted to like this monitor too but these issues are far to prevalent , i suppose i will invest in an ultrawide instead.


----------



## Stigmatta

Got mine today. September model but much better than my last one mainly cuz of no dust this time! The bleed is definitely no where as bad as before, just some bleed in bottom right corner. The whites look better than my last one also, tho not 100% white, it is much better.

I just want to add, something seems different with this model from the last one as far as the surrounding bezel around the screen. Im pretty sure that part was much more easier to press in and it was plastic. This new one i got seems like you can barely press in the bezel as before, and its now metal...has anyone else noticed this? I may be crazy but im almost sure the bezel before was plastic.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Got mine today. September model but much better than my last one mainly cuz of no dust this time! The bleed is definitely no where as bad as before, just some bleed in bottom right corner. The whites look better than my last one also, tho not 100% white, it is much better.
> 
> I just want to add, something seems different with this model from the last one as far as the surrounding bezel around the screen. Im pretty sure that part was much more easier to press in and it was plastic. This new one i got seems like you can barely press in the bezel as before, and its now metal...has anyone else noticed this? I may be crazy but im almost sure the bezel before was plastic.


Woah it's metal? I got a september model too and my bezel is loose in some areas.


----------



## Gigantoad

Mine is plastic for sure.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Mine is plastic for sure.


Same here.


----------



## Ryzone

Was just getting a closer look at the monitor and I've seen this before on other pictures. You can see this glue I guess in between the housing and the bezel.


----------



## Stigmatta

Ya i can see the gluing area like that a bit too, doesnt really bother me cuz its not that bad. I got a feeling Asus did some sorta quiet recall and adjusted all their monitors...Im going to keep mine for sure cuz the one bleed area in bottom right corner isnt really bothering me. Im going to keep an eye on this thread to see how future batches go because id like to get a second one at some point in the next few months. If the future batches are major better than current ones, ill just sell this one for a newer one.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Ya i can see the gluing area like that a bit too, doesnt really bother me cuz its not that bad. I got a feeling Asus did some sorta quiet recall and adjusted all their monitors...Im going to keep mine for sure cuz the one bleed area in bottom right corner isnt really bothering me. Im going to keep an eye on this thread to see how future batches go because id like to get a second one at some point in the next few months. If the future batches are major better than current ones, ill just sell this one for a newer one.


I am hoping some one will finally get the October batch in US so I can find a good one without dust and have my peace fully.


----------



## slidero

Ok, second PG279Q findings:

(My first one was from newegg, september model, QC passed sticker, backlight bleed in all 4 corners, with the bottom right being the worst. Box was kind of beat up, and I could tell it had been opened before.)

Second one is from amazon. No QC passed sticker. This box was in better shape than the newegg box, but I think thats mostly because amazon put the Asus box in a bigger box, with some packing paper to keep it from bouncing around inside. Upon opening it up, I could tell that this one had not been opened before. September model(when I saw this I was disappointed, however....)

0 Dead pixels. Was a bit of dust on it, but not inside the panel, q-tip took care of it. Very, very minimal backlight bleed. See picture:



The only bleed on this unit is on the upper right corner, and middle left. Other than that, it's a massive improvement over the previous one. It also does have a slight yellow discoloration for the top 1/3 of the picture, but for me personally, that's not a deal breaker, i barely notice it unless i'm looking for it, on a completely white screen.

Going to try a bunch of different games over the weekend and see it goes. Looking like a keeper.


----------



## philthy84

Just got mine from UPS on first inspection it has the QC sticker and one side of the box looks like it had been opened and retaped.







Going to set it up right now and will report back shortly.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> I just want to add, something seems different with this model from the last one as far as the surrounding bezel around the screen. Im pretty sure that part was much more easier to press in and it was plastic. This new one i got seems like you can barely press in the bezel as before, and its now metal...has anyone else noticed this? I may be crazy but im almost sure the bezel before was plastic.


The bezel is metal painted black, the housing is plastic cheap and in some areas it's slightly bent.


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I tested this and appears to be bleed in my case as they emit from the monitors edges , this is especially noticeable in a dark room i am so dissapointed i really like the aesthetics of this monitor but these issues are too apparent in such a high end monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Ok, second PG279Q findings:
> 
> (My first one was from newegg, september model, QC passed sticker, backlight bleed in all 4 corners, with the bottom right being the worst. Box was kind of beat up, and I could tell it had been opened before.)
> 
> Second one is from amazon. No QC passed sticker. This box was in better shape than the newegg box, but I think thats mostly because amazon put the Asus box in a bigger box, with some packing paper to keep it from bouncing around inside. Upon opening it up, I could tell that this one had not been opened before. September model(when I saw this I was disappointed, however....)
> 
> 0 Dead pixels. Was a bit of dust on it, but not inside the panel, q-tip took care of it. Very, very minimal backlight bleed. See picture:
> 
> 
> 
> The only bleed on this unit is on the upper right corner, and middle left. Other than that, it's a massive improvement over the previous one. It also does have a slight yellow discoloration for the top 1/3 of the picture, but for me personally, that's not a deal breaker, i barely notice it unless i'm looking for it, on a completely white screen.
> 
> Going to try a bunch of different games over the weekend and see it goes. Looking like a keeper.


I actually kind of want to try again as i really like the monitor and i had a similar experience to yours , i ordered mines from newegg it didn't have a QC sticker attached.I can definitely tell that mines was opened before as the bags had fingerprint residue and the items were scattered about randomly in the box.

If amazon's stock is any better than i may try there even if i have to pay tax.


----------



## Meteorite777

Well guys! I have good news and bad news to report! I got home from work and a giant brown Amazon box was waiting for me at my front door. I should mention that this monitor is from the Wednesday batch. I took her inside and opened her up and my first impressions were a bit worrisome. The box looked like it had gone through a bit with a few holes poked into it and some old labels torn off. The next thing I noticed was that the original Asus tape had been already cut and was taped over with regular packing tape. It seemed like it was made to look like it hadn't been because the tape was lined up perfectly but you could see the two layers and tear underneath. After reading the reports of September batch monitors coming through from Amazon I was worried at this point but still excited so I carried on (this is my first attempt at the lottery mind you!). Everything seemed alright after opening and the cables were all tied and packaged but the bubble wrap over the screen had some creases in it.

After turning on the monitor I spent the first 15 minutes in awe of the smoothness 144hz, but after that I got to testing for dead pixels and backlight bleed and here's what I got.

Old label ripped off? and QC Passed Sticker


Cut Tape/Retape


September Model Sticker




Standard Configuration


Dead Pixel


100 Brightness


25 Brightness


So it seems in my opinion to have moderate backlight bleed along the upper left edge, top edge there are multiple minor spots, and bottom right corner there is a bit. Also with the dead pixel it is minor and in the bottom left corner so it doesn't bother me TOO much but I know it's there and notice it a bit on pure white backgrounds but that is it. [ EDIT: Turns out I'm an idiot and the dead pixel must not have been a dead pixel because it came off or fixed itself when I touched it lol. Now this means I only have BLB to deal with, however it is still somewhat bad on the sides. This makes my return choice harder though.]

Debating whether or not to send it back? It seems my BLB is moderate/low compared to most people but I'm not sure. I did put on some Shadow of Morder and noticed it on the upper left and upper right sides when on the black loading screen and that would annoy me probably more than the dead pixel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> Well guys! I have good news and bad news to report! I got home from work and a giant brown Amazon box was waiting for me at my front door. I took her inside and opened her up and my first impressions were a bit worrisome. The box looked like it had gone through a bit with a few holes poked into it and some old labels torn off. The next thing I noticed was that the original Asus tape had been already cut and was taped over with regular packing tape. It seemed like it was made to look like it hadn't been because the tape was lined up perfectly but you could see the two layers and tear underneath. After reading the reports of September batch monitors coming through from Amazon I was worried at this point but still excited so I carried on (this is my first attempt at the lottery mind you!). Everything seemed alright after opening and the cables were all tied and packaged but the bubble wrap over the screen had some creases in it.
> 
> After turning on the monitor I spent the first 15 minutes in awe of the smoothness 144hz, but after that I got to testing for dead pixels and backlight bleed and here's what I got.
> 
> Old label ripped off? and QC Passed Sticker
> 
> 20151204_161306.jpg 4630k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Cut Tape/Retape
> 
> 20151204_161614.jpg 4526k .jpg file
> 
> 
> September Model Sticker
> 
> 20151204_162543.jpg 4337k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20151204_162713.jpg 4755k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Standard Configuration
> 
> 20151204_170024.jpg 2511k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Dead Pixel
> 
> 20151204_170259.jpg 7679k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 100 Brightness
> 
> 20151204_170508.jpg 2548k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 50 Brightness
> 
> 20151204_170635.jpg 2219k .jpg file
> 
> 
> So it seems in my opinion to have moderate backlight bleed along the upper left edge, top edge there are multiple minor spots, and bottom right corner there is a bit. Also with the dead pixel it is minor and in the bottom left corner so it doesn't bother me TOO much but I know it's there and notice it a bit on pure white backgrounds but that is it.
> 
> Debating whether or not to send it back? It seems my BLB is moderate/low compared to most people but I'm not sure. I did put on some Shadow of Morder and noticed it on the upper left and upper right sides when on the black loading screen and that would annoy me probably more than the dead pixel.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you are annoyed by the glow it wont go away no matter the monitor. So If you don't like it return the monitor and don't bother replacing the glow will always be there.


----------



## Meteorite777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> If you are annoyed by the glow it wont go away no matter the monitor. So If you don't like it return the monitor and don't bother replacing the glow will always be there.


Backlight Bleed or glow? The glow is fine and not that bad and part of IPS technology, I can easily distinguish between the two by just backing up a little bit. Also I realized I probably uploaded those pictures wrong, whats the recommended way of uploading them?


----------



## slidero

Edit your post and attach the pictures as a picture attachment instead of a file attachment.


----------



## wahlzerg

Just got my first PG279Q in today from the huge Amazon batch from Wednesday. No QC sticker, just ASUS tape. It is still a September model, but seems to be much better than most. No pixel or dust problems that I can see after looking closely on black, white, red, green, and blue fullscreens. My only problem is a small area of backlight bleed near the top right corner (that can be greatly minimized by pressing on the bezel... which is definitely plastic and somewhat easy to press in around both upper left and upper right corners). This BLB was not as apparent right out of the box as it is now after a few hours of use. IPS glow is a little more pronounced in the bottom right corner, but drastically reduces if you look from a different angle (the top right BLB does not). However, the bottom right does seem to have the slightest yellow tilt to the glow (matching the upper right). Absolutely none of this on the entire left side of the screen. Screen uniformity is pretty decent from what I can tell. The top part of the monitor on a pure white screen may be 10% darker than the bottom, but not something I would have even thought to look for or notice if not for the previous complaints in others shipments. The upper right BLB is a little more white than yellowish, so I only really notice it when that particular part of the screen is dark grey or black.

I'll try to post some pictures in a bit now that it is dark enough. I understand now when people mention how difficult it is to take a picture that accurately reflects what you see in real life. I'm using TFT's settings at 25 brightness coupled with their ICC profile for all testing.

Interested in hearing from others who entered the lottery with this latest Amazon batch as well.


----------



## Stigmatta

What is everyone setting their blue light filter and OD settings too? thx


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> What is everyone setting their blue light filter and OD settings too? thx


I wouldn't use the built in blue light filter that you constantly have to change. Use this:

https://justgetflux.com/


----------



## philthy84

Ok guys just got done doing my first initial test with the monitor setup but first I'd like to make some corrections to my last post. I originally thought I might have received a returned unit but upon further inspection of the box when I brought it inside the house with better lighting, the box was just banged up most likely from Newegg not double-boxing the monitors like Amazon. The tape I thought that was retaped on the box was just a bad tape job most likely from the factory.

Inside the packaging and the included materials all looked brand new never been opened. The monitor to my surprise is an October model. So far my initial test just was using TFT Central's initial setup settings though I prefer a Brightness of 40 everything else the same and using some solid background slides. To my eyes my monitor has no BLB but the typical amount of IPS glow with a white/silverish color. I tried to take a picture but my phone's camera makes it look a lot worse than in person. Uniformity is acceptable with a very slight white color deviation towards the upper 1/4th of the screen nothing as bad as I've seen previously in this thread. Only thing I can sort of be picky about if I wanted to is a small speck of dust about 2in away from the bezel on the left side definitely not a deal breaker to me since I will never been looking at it straight on. Going to do some gaming test now and report back later. But If everything stays as is I think she'll be a keeper, very impressed so far.









I just wanted to add if any of you have any specific request please feel free to ask. This is my first high-end gaming monitor so I'm sure others will have some other useful tips/suggestions to try out.


----------



## michael-ocn

Package tracking status tells me my pg279q is about 9 miles away from me right now.... argh... i wish i got driver over and get it... should be here by 8pm tomorrow.


----------



## austzorro

Has anyone attempted to disassemble one of these monitors?

How would I go about reducing a tiny bleed spot in the top right corner?


----------



## wahlzerg

These pictures were taken with my LG G4. I played around with the settings on the phone to make what is posted here as close to what I am seeing in real life as possible. Sorry for leaving my cursor in there...








25 brightness


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> Well guys! I have good news and bad news to report! I got home from work and a giant brown Amazon box was waiting for me at my front door. I should mention that this monitor is from the Wednesday batch. I took her inside and opened her up and my first impressions were a bit worrisome. The box looked like it had gone through a bit with a few holes poked into it and some old labels torn off. The next thing I noticed was that the original Asus tape had been already cut and was taped over with regular packing tape. It seemed like it was made to look like it hadn't been because the tape was lined up perfectly but you could see the two layers and tear underneath. After reading the reports of September batch monitors coming through from Amazon I was worried at this point but still excited so I carried on (this is my first attempt at the lottery mind you!). Everything seemed alright after opening and the cables were all tied and packaged but the bubble wrap over the screen had some creases in it.
> 
> After turning on the monitor I spent the first 15 minutes in awe of the smoothness 144hz, but after that I got to testing for dead pixels and backlight bleed and here's what I got.
> 
> Old label ripped off? and QC Passed Sticker
> 
> 
> Cut Tape/Retape
> 
> 
> September Model Sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Configuration
> 
> 
> Dead Pixel
> 
> 
> 100 Brightness
> 
> 
> 25 Brightness
> 
> 
> So it seems in my opinion to have moderate backlight bleed along the upper left edge, top edge there are multiple minor spots, and bottom right corner there is a bit. Also with the dead pixel it is minor and in the bottom left corner so it doesn't bother me TOO much but I know it's there and notice it a bit on pure white backgrounds but that is it. [ EDIT: Turns out I'm an idiot and the dead pixel must not have been a dead pixel because it came off or fixed itself when I touched it lol. Now this means I only have BLB to deal with, however it is still somewhat bad on the sides. This makes my return choice harder though.]
> 
> Debating whether or not to send it back? It seems my BLB is moderate/low compared to most people but I'm not sure. I did put on some Shadow of Morder and noticed it on the upper left and upper right sides when on the black loading screen and that would annoy me probably more than the dead pixel.
> 
> Thoughts?


And where are those good news?







I think BLB is pretty bad, they sold you a return without hassle for normal price. Would immediatelly return it back.

This is what I'm saying all the time. They repack, put some QC sticker and know some people just keep it...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meteorite777*
> 
> Well guys! I have good news and bad news to report! I got home from work and a giant brown Amazon box was waiting for me at my front door. I should mention that this monitor is from the Wednesday batch. I took her inside and opened her up and my first impressions were a bit worrisome. The box looked like it had gone through a bit with a few holes poked into it and some old labels torn off. The next thing I noticed was that the original Asus tape had been already cut and was taped over with regular packing tape. It seemed like it was made to look like it hadn't been because the tape was lined up perfectly but you could see the two layers and tear underneath. After reading the reports of September batch monitors coming through from Amazon I was worried at this point but still excited so I carried on (this is my first attempt at the lottery mind you!). Everything seemed alright after opening and the cables were all tied and packaged but the bubble wrap over the screen had some creases in it.
> 
> After turning on the monitor I spent the first 15 minutes in awe of the smoothness 144hz, but after that I got to testing for dead pixels and backlight bleed and here's what I got.
> 
> Old label ripped off? and QC Passed Sticker
> 
> 
> Cut Tape/Retape
> 
> 
> September Model Sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Configuration
> 
> 
> Dead Pixel
> 
> 
> 100 Brightness
> 
> 
> 25 Brightness
> 
> 
> So it seems in my opinion to have moderate backlight bleed along the upper left edge, top edge there are multiple minor spots, and bottom right corner there is a bit. Also with the dead pixel it is minor and in the bottom left corner so it doesn't bother me TOO much but I know it's there and notice it a bit on pure white backgrounds but that is it. [ EDIT: Turns out I'm an idiot and the dead pixel must not have been a dead pixel because it came off or fixed itself when I touched it lol. Now this means I only have BLB to deal with, however it is still somewhat bad on the sides. This makes my return choice harder though.]
> 
> Debating whether or not to send it back? It seems my BLB is moderate/low compared to most people but I'm not sure. I did put on some Shadow of Morder and noticed it on the upper left and upper right sides when on the black loading screen and that would annoy me probably more than the dead pixel.
> 
> Thoughts?


BLB is pretty bad here. A lot of spots around edges. I would return it definitely. Much worse than my current one. Not even mentioning dead pixel.....


----------



## Ryzone

Yeah I got one dead pixel on mine too. OC sticker and september model.


----------



## toncij

September models are bad?


----------



## Hotcooler

I dont think September is bad in itself, it's just that all of the September people are getting right now was returned at some point.

As for the bezel mine is also loose on the right side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahlzerg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures were taken with my LG G4. I played around with the settings on the phone to make what is posted here as close to what I am seeing in real life as possible. Sorry for leaving my cursor in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 brightness


Looks really close to perfect to me. Congrats.


----------



## NewbKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Ok, second PG279Q findings:
> 
> (My first one was from newegg, september model, QC passed sticker, backlight bleed in all 4 corners, with the bottom right being the worst. Box was kind of beat up, and I could tell it had been opened before.)
> 
> Second one is from amazon. No QC passed sticker. This box was in better shape than the newegg box, but I think thats mostly because amazon put the Asus box in a bigger box, with some packing paper to keep it from bouncing around inside. Upon opening it up, I could tell that this one had not been opened before. September model(when I saw this I was disappointed, however....)
> 
> 0 Dead pixels. Was a bit of dust on it, but not inside the panel, q-tip took care of it. Very, very minimal backlight bleed. See picture:
> 
> 
> 
> The only bleed on this unit is on the upper right corner, and middle left. Other than that, it's a massive improvement over the previous one. It also does have a slight yellow discoloration for the top 1/3 of the picture, but for me personally, that's not a deal breaker, i barely notice it unless i'm looking for it, on a completely white screen.
> 
> Going to try a bunch of different games over the weekend and see it goes. Looking like a keeper.


That yellowish hue is going to bother you more and more over time =( so I suggest you exchange it when they get restock but I hope you can enjoy it


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is what I'm saying all the time. They repack, put some QC sticker and know some people just keep it...


Yes, ASUS probably has so many returns that sends them back to unsuspecting customers, the QC sticker is just a red herring, for 900€ is a scam







.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And where are those good news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think BLB is pretty bad, they sold you a return without hassle for normal price. Would immediatelly return it back.
> 
> This is what I'm saying all the time. They repack, put some QC sticker and know some people just keep it...


That is what I have been saying as well, but lets be honest, that is pure skepticism. The keeper monitor I got yesterday had a QC sticker on it, and it was September also. I still think that is what they are doing, but who knows.

For all we know, the units making it out WITHOUT the QC sticker are the anomalies, and were not checked at the factory like the others.

I am proof though that you can get a good one even with the QC bs. I don't see any reason why the unit received would have been returned.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Just called my supplier and they agreed that the BLB and discolouration was unacceptable. They said they'd collect it for free and get me another sent out in a couple of days. Initially I said I wanted a refund as I'm aware of just how much of a lottery it is to get a 'good' one of these. However the chap said he would arrange to have the monitor tested before it is shipped, and noted my grievances with BLB and discolouration. Whether or not the test will look at that (or just see if the thing powers up) I don't know. I hope it's good, I really do, but also said that if I wasn't happy I'd have no choice but to get a full refund.

Thought it was a pretty good service, all in all.

Incidentally, these are the images that were sent:

BLB (lower-left and mainly upper-right are no good):



Uniformity (upper third - particularly the corners):


And that nasty foam...


----------



## batmanwcm

An update for my $300 PG279Q. Sept. Build. Great uniformity and very little bleed/glow.

What I thought was a dead pixel turned out to be spec of dust. I'm trying the flicking method which moves it around but still seems to stay stuck in that one area. I can't seem to flick the spec of dust fully off the screen which is kind of annoying.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> An update for my $300 PG279Q. Sept. Build. Great uniformity and very little bleed/glow.
> 
> What I thought was a dead pixel turned out to be spec of dust. I'm trying the flicking method which moves it around but still seems to stay stuck in that one area. I can't seem to flick the spec of dust fully off the screen which is kind of annoying.


Where is the dust at? For $300, that is pretty good if all you have is dust lol.


----------



## sdmf74

I noticed one person got an October unit but has everyone else recently got September units? I am mostly interested in this last shipment from Amazon which is where I ordered mine from
It should be here in a few days.
It seems highly unlikely that people would still be getting September units unless Asus is repackaging returned units which should be sold at a discount or as b-stock
or better yet turned to scrap and recycled.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I noticed one person got an October unit but has everyone else recently got September units? I am mostly interested in this last shipment from Amazon which is where I ordered mine from
> It should be here in a few days.
> It seems highly unlikely that people would still be getting September units unless Asus is repackaging returned units which should be sold at a discount or as b-stock
> or better yet turned to scrap and recycled.


I didn't mention it in the post (sorry) but mine was also an October unit - pictures of BLB and uniformity issues are a couple of posts previous.


----------



## Sivim

My recent purchase from Amazon (second try) was supposed to be here yesterday, but was shipped via USPS and is now a total loss item. Nobody knows where it is except the person working at USPS who stole it and is now using it at home. They've processed my refund already but this is just... ridiculous.

Who on this green earth would ship something worth more than postage via USPS? Amazon... what a stupid judgement call.


----------



## C3321J6

I wouldn't say it was stolen just yet its peak season for these companies could been misplaced. As for amazon using USPS for shipping this yea stupid. They shipped my XB271HU from UPS and was packed in another box.


----------



## Benny89

So second day with my monitor and I am getting used to this small spec of dust. It is not bigger than two pixels and is totally invisible during gaming which is what I do most







.

However just to be sure I will order second PG monday and compare them and send back worse one.

This one I have is 99% keeper. This super small dust spec in only thing that does not make it perfect screen.

I think this is better solution than risking replacement.

Thoughts?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So second day with my monitor and I am getting used to this small spec of dust. It is not bigger than two pixels and is totally invisible during gaming which is what I do most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> However just to be sure I will order second PG monday and compare them and send back worse one.
> 
> This one I have is 99% keeper. This super small dust spec in only thing that does not make it perfect screen.
> 
> I think this is better solution than risking replacement.
> 
> Thoughts?


Honestly, I know this is an expensive purchase and technically should be perfect...but I'd keep it. If you don't notice the dust and you have no BLB / uniformity / dead pixel issues I'd say you have very little chance of finding a better one. If you can order and return with no hassle or cost I suppose you have nothing to lose, but it sounds like you have a winner there. Maybe you can persuade the dust to leave via some gentle tapping?









The other option is foregoing the PG279Q in favour of the XB271. For me, though, I greatly prefer the style of the Asus and just can't stand Acer as a brand.

By the way, are there some pictures of your glow and uniformity on this thread? Would love to have those as reference points for when my replacement arrives next week.


----------



## AnimeNY

Guys i did a backlight bleed test and am wondering if its worth returning due to hearing i can open up the possibilities for dead pixels and dust , luckily i haven't seen either of those i only seen the backlight bleed.I already boxed the monitor back up and forgot to check out the date of manufacture although i purchased mines on newegg from the December 1st restock.

here it is with a dark desktop



and with a solid black image


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Honestly, I know this is an expensive purchase and technically should be perfect...but I'd keep it. If you don't notice the dust and you have no BLB / uniformity / dead pixel issues I'd say you have very little chance of finding a better one. If you can order and return with no hassle or cost I suppose you have nothing to lose, but it sounds like you have a winner there. Maybe you can persuade the dust to leave via some gentle tapping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other option is foregoing the PG279Q in favour of the XB271. For me, though, I greatly prefer the style of the Asus and just can't stand Acer as a brand.
> 
> By the way, are there some pictures of your glow and uniformity on this thread? Would love to have those as reference points for when my replacement arrives next week.


Here you go. Camera exagerate it a little, especially top right corner.



Well, I still prefer this small dust than huge BLB. At least dust is invisible in games compare to BLB.

I will try with another PG and compare them. Thank god for this return law as I can do it without loosing my money







.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Guys i did a backlight bleed test and am wondering if its worth returning due to hearing i can open up the possibilities for dead pixels and dust , luckily i haven't seen either of those i only seen the backlight bleed.I already boxed the monitor back up and forgot to check out the date of manufacture although i purchased mines on newegg from the December 1st restock.
> 
> here it is with a dark desktop
> 
> 
> 
> and with a solid black image


Return bro just curious what your Brightness setting at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So second day with my monitor and I am getting used to this small spec of dust. It is not bigger than two pixels and is totally invisible during gaming which is what I do most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> However just to be sure I will order second PG monday and compare them and send back worse one.
> 
> This one I have is 99% keeper. This super small dust spec in only thing that does not make it perfect screen.
> 
> I think this is better solution than risking replacement.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think we are in the same boat, the monitor I received yesterday has no faults to my eyes except for 1 tiny speck of dust about 2in away from the bezel on the left side. After gaming on it last night for about 4 hours using a mix of games (BF4/SW:Battlefront/Witcher 3/Fallout 4) I will be keeping mine most likely. For those curious I received an October panel with QC sticker on box purchased from Newegg on Black Friday.


----------



## AnimeNY

I had it with stock settings ,i believe the default setting for brightness is 80? I kind of feel like opening up the box again to do more tests but i already taped it up.


----------



## slidero

uhhhh 80 brightness is insane, and will overexaggerate any bleed on the panel at all. Lower it to around 25-30.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I wouldn't say it was stolen just yet its peak season for these companies could been misplaced. As for amazon using USPS for shipping this yea stupid. They shipped my XB271HU from UPS and was packed in another box.


my post office steals thigns all the time a recently stole a shipment from me. make sure you have amazon open a claim for the missing item for investigation.

i REALLY hate when I order things and they hand it off to the post office.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So second day with my monitor and I am getting used to this small spec of dust. It is not bigger than two pixels and is totally invisible during gaming which is what I do most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> However just to be sure I will order second PG monday and compare them and send back worse one.
> 
> This one I have is 99% keeper. This super small dust spec in only thing that does not make it perfect screen.
> 
> I think this is better solution than risking replacement.
> 
> Thoughts?


just depends on how much it will bother you man.... If it is always going to bug you, than you may not ever be satisfied with it. You need to be satisfied with your purchase, especially for $800... If it won't bother you, keep it... If not, try your luck again. You will get another good one I am sure at what point or another.


----------



## alkoro

So i did another test, this time for the white panel uniformity readings. I use the same settings as per TFT central recommendations.
I used my Galaxy S5 front light sensor to measure the results. I know its not a professional device, but i just wanted to make sure that i wasn't having a placebo effect









So here are the numbers:


The result is pretty much what i expected, the right bottom corner is the brightest (most blb), and from the middle to the top the screen is darker.

That's about max 10% difference between the measuring points but i never noticed the transition effect like this on another screen that i own.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> So i did another test, this time for the white panel uniformity readings. I use the same settings as per TFT central recommendations.
> I used my Galaxy S5 front light sensor to measure the results. I know its not a professional device, but i just wanted to make sure that i wasn't having a placebo effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are the numbers:
> 
> The result is pretty much what i expected, the right bottom corner is the brightest (most blb), and from the middle to the top the screen is darker.
> 
> That's about max 10% difference between the measuring points but i never noticed the transition effect like this on another screen that i own.


K is the color temperature. Are you saying you took separate luminosity readings?


----------



## Mul3man

What a 2015 its been.

After 4 Acer Predator XB270HU,s and 2 Asus ROG Swift PG279Q I have finally given up the ghost (or 'glow' lol) on an 'IPS' G-Sync.

Today I took delivery of a Dell S2716DG 144hz 27" G-Sync monitor even though I've still got an Asus waiting to be collected.

As soon as I switched it on it all came back to me... a monitor with no bloody glow. I'd forgot what a screen without 'radiation' looked like.
Set it up with TFT profile. Tweaked the brightness a touch. Bam! Gaming within 10 minutes... and its £250 cheaper.

Seriously, TN and I can hardly notice the difference. Got them side by side. No dirt. No dead pixels. No bloody glow.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> K is the color temperature. Are you saying you took separate luminosity readings?


I took 9 readings yes. Like i said its in no way a professional approach, specially since there was a gap of a microfiber cloth between the sensor and screen.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Here you go. Camera exagerate it a little, especially top right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still prefer this small dust than huge BLB. At least dust is invisible in games compare to BLB.
> 
> I will try with another PG and compare them. Thank god for this return law as I can do it without loosing my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn whats wrong with you. If i was a retailer id never want to do bussiness with you. Talk about losing money just on shipping fees alone.. you were actually thinking about not buying one from them in the end? I bought a monitor just the other day and blb on all four corners, still decided to keep it because not big deal in real life for me. Talk about OCD..
If you were in US, youd never get so many exchanges


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> I took 9 readings yes. Like i said its in no way a professional approach, specially since there was a gap of a microfiber cloth between the sensor and screen.


Do yo u have the cd/m2 readings? I'd be interested in seeing those.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Where is the dust at? For $300, that is pretty good if all you have is dust lol.


After about 1 hour of furuous flicking, I was able to flick the spec of dust away. Uniformity is seems perfect for me. However, I'm starting to notice a little bit of bleed on the upper and lower right hand corners of the display but it's not enough to bother me. This is so far, my best craigslist find to date.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Damn whats wrong with you. If i was a retailer id never want to do bussiness with you. Talk about losing money just on shipping fees alone.. you were actually thinking about not buying one from them in the end? I bought a monitor just the other day and blb on all four corners, still decided to keep it because not big deal in real life for me. Talk about OCD..
> If you were in US, youd never get so many exchanges


That is the law in EU, I do everything accroding to law. Besides there would be never problem in first place if quality of those screens were top notch, right? I don't care about money lose of retailers or manufacturers- I pay for new product to be flaweless. If they lose anything- they should have think earlier about not trying to sell me faulty products at premium prices.

Of course in the end I would not buy monitor from them if I didn't get unit that is worth its money. That is why we have refund option. I respect my money and myself enough to not let anyone scum me.

In the end- I have last word as customer.


----------



## AnimeNY

Whats the most suitable amount of IPS Glow and Backlight bleed for this panel? Im planning on returning mines back to newegg this monday but im kind of second guessing that i might receive an even worse mode , its apprant mainly on the upper right corner of the monitor in the dark.Are there swifts with a negligible amount of glow/bleed?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Honestly, I know this is an expensive purchase and technically should be perfect...but I'd keep it. If you don't notice the dust and you have no BLB / uniformity / dead pixel issues I'd say you have very little chance of finding a better one. If you can order and return with no hassle or cost I suppose you have nothing to lose, but it sounds like you have a winner there. Maybe you can persuade the dust to leave via some gentle tapping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other option is foregoing the PG279Q in favour of the XB271. For me, though, I greatly prefer the style of the Asus and just can't stand Acer as a brand.
> 
> By the way, are there some pictures of your glow and uniformity on this thread? Would love to have those as reference points for when my replacement arrives next week.


I agree, the asis design is perfect. Looks very nice on a table + rog branding. I'm like a little child but these are litle details which can help me decide. Of course image quality is top prio but both panels internals are same so then its clear choice to get asus for me. Unfortunatelly they have thisu uniformity issues which is blocker nr. 1 for me. If another one I receive onMonday has same yellow tint I'm done with asuscfor good.

@Benny, you can order another one and decide. One of them will be keeper for sure. Will tell you on Monday if it's worth of hassles or not


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Do yo u have the cd/m2 readings? I'd be interested in seeing those.


If lux = cd/m2

left side of the screen

Top: 148
Middle : 168
Bottom: 179

But i think that the sensor isn't properly calibrated


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> If lux = cd/m2
> 
> left side of the screen
> 
> Top: 148
> Middle : 168
> Bottom: 179
> 
> But i think that the sensor isn't properly calibrated


Ya that is quite a disparity on uniformity.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya that is quite a disparity on uniformity.


I am already in contact with my supplier about the RMA, just didnt want to give it up for the weekend ( gaming on this is still awesome







)

Since they do a check for dead pixels i will try to ask them to do additional tests for uniformity and BLB.

Do you have advice on what method i should ask them to use. I assume they use some kind of device to check for dead pixels.


----------



## batmanwcm

If I paid $800 plus taxes for a 27" monitor, it had better be flawless.

In 2007 I dropped $1000 on a Dell 3007WFP-HC used from a Hardforum member. Now if that had arrived with any dead pixels or dust, I would have shipped it right back to him. Thankfully, it arrived perfect.

If my $260 Asus VG248QE doesn't have any dead pixels, a $800 PG279Q shouldn't have one either.


----------



## batmanwcm

So does everyone keep their PG279Q's overclocked to 165Hz? I'm curious if this will affect the longevity of the monitor.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya that is quite a disparity on uniformity.


I did a test with my Spyder. After calibration to 120 cd/m2 with the device in the center I tested at the top and about 1/3 to the left, came out to about 94 cd/m2. It's pretty much in line with TFT Central where they measured that luminance dropped to 93 cd/m2 in some places. I guess it's normal, considering they surely got a cherry picked model? Kinda surprised they didn't make more noise about it but I guess the other apsects of this panel are too strong for this to make a real dent in the final rating.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> So does everyone keep their PG279Q's overclocked to 165Hz? I'm curious if this will affect the longevity of the monitor.


Nope. Well, I don't. That depends what I am doing and how mych fps my game has. You have no advantage of 144Hz or 165Hz if you can't get 144 fps or 165 fps.

So for example I play in Witcher 3 and max on 1440p I can get i 63 fps. So I keep it on 60 Hz for long hours because I don't need it to refresh any higher.

I play MGSV and get around 80-90 fps so I run monitor at 120 Hz.

And so on.

Now web browsing I keep it 120 Hz. I don't really need more smoothness in web browsing lol


----------



## Pereb

It's normal for a LCD to have uneven brightness uniformity, the problem isn't the brightness but the temperature. These panels have huge deviations in the color temperature, up to 800-1000K, which means if you calibrate to 6500K part of the screen will have a yellow tint on part of the screen and blue tint elsewhere. This is definitely not acceptable, LCD panels generally don't have temperature deviations nearly as bad as these.


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Well I never worked in a head office at a fortune 5 retailer so no I didnt know that. Poor Asus then.
> 
> This thread dosent have much productive posts.. its all about, is this okay, that okay, im returning mine for this reason, that reason. Blah blah vlah, just turned into a trashy thread.


I think its because we all want evaluate our panel's condition and compare them to the "average" if its worse then that's a signal you should return it , if not you should keep it. Im new to IPS so im not too sure if the excessive glow i am witnessing from peoples pictures is natural but people expected at the minimal near flawless condition for a panel whose price of admission starts at $799(plus tax)

Had AU and ASUS not given the greenlight for these defective panels ,everyone here would most likely be praising this monitor and would be disscussing the good times to be had, instead will have to discuss and calculate how much of a lottery this is.IMO the complaints are justified.


----------



## Fiercy

I always use 120hz only.. for 2 reasons first nvidia cards never downclock if you use 144hz and second I don't know what you have by my ****ty single core titan X can't even give me 120 fps in all games so I don't see any value in 120+ hz.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I always use 120hz only.. for 2 reasons first nvidia cards never downclock if you use 144hz and second I don't know what you have by my ****ty single core titan X can't even give me 120 fps in all games so I don't see any value in 120+ hz.


Lol. Even SLI Titan X wouldn't give you even 90 fps in some games like Witcher 3 in 1440p or for example Fallout 4 because in F4 you have to play on 60FPS because game engine is so crap that it speeds up game above 60 fps. In 90 fps (which my single 980 Ti can do) everybody runs like little cars, dialogues are too fast and generally it is pathethic sight







.

Also you won't get 90 fps in SLI with GTA V for example.

120+ Hz is for fps games where you lower your settings to give yourself edge over other players.

For single player games set up on Ultra you won't get that much. Maybe Pascal SLI will do- MAYBE, but I doubt.

I bought this monitor for G-Sync mostly, and 1440p IPS combo.

I will use 165 Hz only in Overwatch when it will release.


----------



## michael-ocn

I just got mine in this morning, usps dropped it off at my door. A september panel. Plugged it in with the DisplayPort cable to my 980ti and it looks absolutely fantastic. Colors are much more vibrant compared to my old samsung 2443 and the wide viewing angle is such a nice difference. I'll have to wait till tonight to see about back light bleeding.

I have to read about how to configure/tweek gsync? I just gave dyling light a quick run and it was very smooth indeed and doing variable framerate. I'll have to give some more games a go, farcry 4 is up next!

Gorgeous looking display and impeccably packaged and the monitor stand works flawlessly, up/down/tilt/rotate all function smoothly without stiffness.


----------



## mikesgt

If anyone plays cod blops 3,pm me!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I just got mine in this morning, usps dropped it off at my door. A september panel. Plugged it in with the DisplayPort cable to my 980ti and it looks absolutely fantastic. Colors are much more vibrant compared to my old samsung 2443 and the wide viewing angle is such a nice difference. I'll have to wait till tonight to see about back light bleeding.
> 
> I have to read about how to configure/tweek gsync? I just gave dyling light a quick run and it was very smooth indeed and doing variable framerate. I'll have to give some more games a go, farcry 4 is up next!
> 
> Gorgeous looking display and impeccably packaged and the monitor stand works flawlessly, up/down/tilt/rotate all function smoothly without stiffness.


Turn off V-sync for game, turn on G-Sync in NCP on global settings and you are set to go.

Check BLB hard with this unit. Septembers are know for very bad BLB (I had two of them so I know) and possible yellow glow in corners.

Hope your is fine.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Turn off V-sync for game, turn on G-Sync in NCP on global settings and you are set to go.
> 
> Check BLB hard with this unit. Septembers are know for very bad BLB (I had two of them so I know) and possible yellow glow in corners.
> 
> Hope your is fine.


I'll tried to do some preliminary daytime blb testing with the intro to Jessica Jones, haha, right







Wow, the image quality is so much nicer than my old panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nope. Well, I don't. That depends what I am doing and how mych fps my game has. You have no advantage of 144Hz or 165Hz if you can't get 144 fps or 165 fps.
> 
> So for example I play in Witcher 3 and max on 1440p I can get i 63 fps. So I keep it on 60 Hz for long hours because I don't need it to refresh any higher.
> 
> I play MGSV and get around 80-90 fps so I run monitor at 120 Hz.
> 
> And so on.
> 
> Now web browsing I keep it 120 Hz. I don't really need more smoothness in web browsing lol


Do you play 120hz ULMB? Because if not then it makes no sense to cap monitor at 120Hz. Just set max refresh rate in NVCP, set 120 in desktop, turn vsync off and cap your fps in rivatuner to 160HZ an you are good to go


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol. Even SLI Titan X wouldn't give you even 90 fps in some games like Witcher 3 in 1440p or for example Fallout 4 because in F4 you have to play on 60FPS because game engine is so crap that it speeds up game above 60 fps. In 90 fps (which my single 980 Ti can do) everybody runs like little cars, dialogues are too fast and generally it is pathethic sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also you won't get 90 fps in SLI with GTA V for example.
> 
> 120+ Hz is for fps games where you lower your settings to give yourself edge over other players.
> 
> For single player games set up on Ultra you won't get that much. Maybe Pascal SLI will do- MAYBE, but I doubt.
> 
> I bought this monitor for G-Sync mostly, and 1440p IPS combo.
> 
> I will use 165 Hz only in Overwatch when it will release.


That strange, I have played F4 at ~100fps and no problems with speed.

Gta5, why not? He get, but in some part especially cities it will drop drastically because of CPU limitation.

But Far Cry 4 sucks over 60FPS :-D


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> So does everyone keep their PG279Q's overclocked to 165Hz? I'm curious if this will affect the longevity of the monitor.


I keep mine at 165Hz because I love it. I feel the same as pcper in their test. There is something incredibly awesome about 165Hz when working in Windows. Little less so in games, although it depends what kind of game it is probably. If you have top down panning type of games like Divinity Original Sin, the same eery fluidity can be felt. Hell, that's why I have this monitor! Why on earth would I ever down-clock it









Doubt this would have any negative effect on longevity. Even if that were so, who cares. Never have I managed to have an LCD die of old age anyway.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> If anyone plays cod blops 3,pm me!


I stopped playing since I sent my pg279q back. it just won't be the same.


----------



## CallsignVega

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


Seems to be a pretty convincing argument right there haha. I'm trying one more PG279Q and if it's bad I'll just wait for awhile or jump to Acer. Thanks for the vid


----------



## michael-ocn

Is there any reason to install the monitor driver? I haven't done that and its running just fine and all the display modes are available.


----------



## mikesgt

So who all got keepers from that huge Amazon batch this week? I think I finally have a keeper, and thank god too. Tired of hauling boxes to UPS lol.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> I stopped playing since I sent my pg279q back. it just won't be the same.


I hear you on that. After I sent my first back I didn't play it again on my 1080p 60hz. That screen tearing.... Omg


----------



## Ryzone

I prefer ULMB on cs:go more than gsync. It just so CLEAR!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So who all got keepers from that huge Amazon batch this week? I think I finally have a keeper, and thank god too. Tired of hauling boxes to UPS lol.


Mine has a little bleed but much better than my first. I also have 1 dead pixel, going to enjoy some gaming over the weekend and send it back to amazon on monday.


----------



## michael-ocn

anybody have any pointers to good monitor testing tools?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Mine has a little bleed but much better than my first. I also have 1 dead pixel, going to enjoy some gaming over the weekend and send it back to amazon on monday.


if you didn't have the bad pixel, would you still and it back?


----------



## wahlzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Is there any reason to install the monitor driver? I haven't done that and its running just fine and all the display modes are available.


I downloaded the latest driver from Asus' website. Haven't noticed any difference other than Device Manager actually listing my monitor as ASUS ROG Swift rather than Generic PnP Monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So who all got keepers from that huge Amazon batch this week? I think I finally have a keeper, and thank god too. Tired of hauling boxes to UPS lol.


I suppose I did - posted pictures a few pages back. How is the BLB on your keeper, if I might ask? One thing I have noticed, is that my BLB either seems to get worse/better depending on how long I have been actively using the monitor... or ambient daylight lighting really does make an absurd difference when it comes to hiding BLB on these IPS panels.

Speaking of which, has anyone come up with any lighting strategies for minimizing their PG279Q (or Acer Predator) BLB issues... even if only slightly?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahlzerg*
> 
> I downloaded the latest driver from Asus' website. Haven't noticed any difference other than Device Manager actually listing my monitor as ASUS ROG Swift rather than Generic PnP Monitor.
> I suppose I did - posted pictures a few pages back. How is the BLB on your keeper, if I might ask? One thing I have noticed, is that my BLB either seems to get worse/better depending on how long I have been actively using the monitor... or ambient daylight lighting really does make an absurd difference when it comes to hiding BLB on these IPS panels.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone come up with any lighting strategies for minimizing their PG279Q (or Acer Predator) BLB issues... even if only slightly?


I will try to get some pics up tonight. BLB is minimal, little bit of yellowish glow in the upper right, but no where else that I can see. Also no bad pixels, and minimal uniformity issues.


----------



## michael-ocn

Is it possible to cap the gsync refresh rate at 120 instead of 144? 144 is overkill for me, I'd rather have the gpu working less than trying to hit 144.

I'll post some pics with the BLB later tonight. I can see some in the lower right and upper right corners.

The different display modes are very different, the colors and brightness are strikingly different. Which mode(s) do you use. Today i was using "scenery mode" mostly and the image and colors where very bright. Now that the night is approaching and ambient lighting is dimming, I've switched to sRGB mode which tones it down quite a lot, maybe too much? I'll try "scenery mode" with brightness taken down a notch. I'm guessing BLB will be affected by these settings too.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


Oh my. When is the XB271 coming to the UK again?

I'm a little out of the loop, but am I right in saying it's the same panel just mounted differently? Amazing what a difference it can make if that's the case.

Also, seeing as Witcher 3 has popped up a few times...do you guys still get stutter with G-Sync enabled? Trying to pinpoint the cause of it and wondering if I should be using something to limit my framerate? I've tried in single card (50-60fps generally) and SLI (70-85fps) but have had stutter either way. Apparently Precision X can also cause issues, so my next test will be without that. I'll lose my OC but I guess that won't have too much of an impact.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4u65LjOB8&feature=youtu.be


was that the best out of the 5, or they were all of that quality?


----------



## alkoro

I had issues with stuttering on some games in SLI mode, but that was because it was an unofficial SLI hack.

I had it on Fallout 4 and it was pretty bad, then i installed the newest drivers with official SLI support and all was butter smooth


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> if you didn't have the bad pixel, would you still and it back?


Honestly no. I don't see the blb in gameplay and I've come to understanding that nothing is going to be perfect. I agree with with others have said if my $200 dollar monitor doesn't have dead pixels, my $800 dollar monitor shouldn't have dead pixels. All I do is game so color accuracy doesn't mean much to me aslong as my games look pretty and run smooth I'm happy and so far this monitor does that.


----------



## mikesgt

Here are a couple pics of mine, would love to hear your thoughts.





As you can see, there is some bleed in the upper right, the pic makes it out to be much worse than it actually is.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Here are a couple pics of mine, would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is some bleed in the upper right, the pic makes it out to be much worse than it actually is.


For the BLB you have to take a picture from a distance of at least 3 feet + (1 m+).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> was that the best out of the 5, or they were all of that quality?


I've only tested one of each so far. I just picked the highest serial number of each model. All nine monitors are manufactured in October. I find it interesting that the XB271HU actually says IPS and "in-plane switching" right on the front bezel. I assume Acer paid LG Philips LCD Ltd for the rights.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've only tested one of each so far. I just picked the highest serial number of each model.


let us know how the rest are









and grats


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> For the BLB you have to take a picture from a distance of at least 3 feet + (1 m+).


How about this? Again, doesn't look even close to this in person honestly, and just the upper right. I am not sure how to get a more accurate pic of it.


----------



## Ryzone

Here's what my bleed looks like in dark room. Again these are exaggerated.


----------



## AnimeNY

I'm interested to hear the guidelines you guys have to determine whether your model is worth keeping or not. Mines has no detectable dead pixel and no dust particles from what i witnessed however it has some backlight bleed most noticeable in the upper and bottom right.right. I'm thinking of possibly keeping it due to hearing there are even worse models out there but also considering returning it to see if i can receive a better one , that last amazon restock seems to have had a lot of gems according to what i read.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I'm interested to hear the guidelines you guys have to determine whether your model is worth keeping or not. Mines has no detectable dead pixel and no dust particles from what i witnessed however it has some backlight bleed most noticeable in the upper and bottom right.right. I'm thinking of possibly keeping it due to hearing there are even worse models out there but also considering returning it to see if i can receive a better one , that last amazon restock seems to have had a lot of gems according to what i read.


post some pictures so we can see how bad the BLB is.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm keeping mine. There are no stuck pixels and the colors and image are gorgeous.

Here's what I got for black and white. This is with sRGB mode.


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> post some pictures so we can see how bad the BLB is.


Sure i had some up earlier today

Here it is with the lights on with a black image (The orange part near the middle is a lightbulb reflection)


With the lights off


And testing it on the desktop


I had the monitor on default settings , the brightness was at 80. The glow or bleeding wasn't really noticeable with other colors but its pretty apparent with a dark background.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm keeping mine. There are no stuck pixels and the colors and image are gorgeous.
> 
> Here's what I got for black and white. This is with sRGB mode.


imo, that is a huge defect. idk if it is your camera, or you have a new defect of green glow and your white screen has a lot of green/grey in it


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> imo, that is a huge defect. idk if it is your camera, or you have a new defect of green glow and your white screen has a lot of green/grey in it


I was going to comment also, the white pic looks very greenish in the middle of the panel.


----------



## CallsignVega

My comparison of the PG279Q vs XB271HU:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140_20#post_24676825


----------



## AnimeNY

Woah i decided to open up the package again to do some final test to decide whether i should return it or not and somehow the backlight bleed problems i had yesterday has decreased greatly! I think i may have hit the jackpot the backlight bleeding for me is near negligible in real life unless i search for it and stare at it.Just loaded up Half Life 1 and went to a dark scene and it didn't break my immersion!, I'm so happy i didn't have to send it back!

Also Just found out that mines has a date of manufacture of October, really hope everyone else well get their own gem this monitor truly is on a league of its own!





The glow is certainly more pronounce don camera, if anyone has any tips on how i can take a better picture please let me know!


----------



## hisXLNC

could it possibly be, that maybe the yellow tint is from the glue used to stick the screen not fully setting (as sometimes is the case in mobile phone display)?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adajer*
> 
> imo, that is a huge defect. idk if it is your camera, or you have a new defect of green glow and your white screen has a lot of green/grey in it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I was going to comment also, the white pic looks very greenish in the middle of the panel.


It's doesn't actually look like that in real life, it's not greenish at all in either the black or white screen. I took the pics with my phone, I don't know how to take a pic of what it really looks like?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> It's doesn't actually look like that in real life, it's not greenish at all in either the black or white screen. I took the pics with my phone, I don't know how to take a pic of what it really looks like?


I am in the same boat... My pics make the bleed look a lot worse than what it is. No sure how else to do it


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> It's doesn't actually look like that in real life, it's not greenish at all in either the black or white screen. I took the pics with my phone, I don't know how to take a pic of what it really looks like?


shoot a video of it. then play the video on your phone or pc and pause it and take a screenshot from the video.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My comparison of the PG279Q vs XB271HU:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140_20#post_24676825


Very nice comparison.

Almost makes me want to buy an Acer to compare it with my ASUS. But my ASUS doesn't have any bleed on the left only on the top right.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Is it possible to cap the gsync refresh rate at 120 instead of 144? 144 is overkill for me, I'd rather have the gpu working less than trying to hit 144.


Yes, just install afterburner and cap the FPS in rivatuner to 120hz.


----------



## Benny89

This comparsion really makes me want to buy Acer instead of ASUS:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140#post_24676825

But there is no sign of it in Europe....







Acer, come on, Chrismast is just around corner, there is no better time to sell stuff!!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> This comparsion really makes me want to buy Acer instead of ASUS:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140#post_24676825
> 
> But there is no sign of it in Europe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer, come on, Chrismast is just around corner, there is no better time to sell stuff!!


Isn't it supposed to come out this month? I hope so at least, I already gave up on the Asus, and the XB271HU being promising is the only thing that'll keep me from getting S2716DG when i get a refund.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Isn't it supposed to come out this month? I hope so at least, I already gave up on the Asus, and the XB271HU being promising is the only thing that'll keep me from getting S2716DG when i get a refund.


Do you have any info on that? I would LOVE IT to be released this month as so far it seems quality is better than Asus.

If Vega will confirm that all his 5 XBs are of the same quality or very close- I am jumping ships to Acer.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Do you have any info on that? I would LOVE IT to be released this month as so far it seems quality is better than Asus.
> 
> If Vega will confirm that all his 5 XBs are of the same quality or very close- I am jumping ships to Acer.


Afraid I don't have any info, and the December thing could be a rumor. They're available for purchase at Amazon.de, but it says dispatch within 1-2 month.

EDIT : I see alternate.de has the XB271HK in stock so I think it won't be much longer until the other XB1 variants are available.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Afraid I don't have any info, and the December thing could be a rumor. They're available for purchase at Amazon.de, but it says dispatch within 1-2 month.
> 
> EDIT : I see alternate.de has the XB271HK in stock so I think it won't be much longer until the other XB1 variants are available.


Ok, I will keep my PG for week or two and see if Acer is releasing so I can RMA mine (it still have a dust spec) and grab Acer.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I will keep my PG for week or two and see if Acer is releasing so I can RMA mine (it still have a dust spec) and grab Acer.


You would think AUO has already figured out the dust issue by now since it had originally plagued the XB270HU. All 3 monitors that I've owned (2 XB270HU's, 1 PG279Q) have had some form of dust behind the screen. The only saving grace was that I was able to flick each and every piece of dust toward the side bezel. It's pretty sad since I've never had to do this with with my old Dell 2405FPW's, 3007WFP-HC, LG 34UM95, and Asus VG248QE.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You would think AUO has already figured out the dust issue by now since it had originally plagued the XB270HU. All 3 monitors that I've owned (2 XB270HU's, 1 PG279Q) have had some form of dust behind the screen. The only saving grace was that I was able to flick each and every piece of dust toward the side bezel. It's pretty sad since I've never had to do this with with my old Dell 2405FPW's, 3007WFP-HC, LG 34UM95, and Asus VG248QE.


Yup, dust is sad. Really sad. Dead pixel is just defect, it can happen. It should not get pass QC of course, but it can happen naturally during manufacturing process. But dust means that certain conditions were not met or somebody was lazy enough not to remove it or sloppy enough to make it.

Funny thing is that despite Acer XB271HU having much thiner bezels around panel- it has less BLB and glow than Asus PG with bigger bezels.


----------



## mikesgt

The PG279Q is a fantastic monitor, if you can get one that is defect free. Personally, I had ordered an Acer after a few attempts at a good PG279Q, but ended up canceling. My biggest reason honestly, is the looks... The Acer to me just looks like a kids toy, and that stand.... Ughh.







Luckily I was able to get an Asus with little to no issues, and am not looking back!

And regarding the review, it was great and all, but his Asus monitor from what I could tell was a defective one (BLB alone, weird bright spot on the screen?), one that we would have sent back. Wish he had a keeper to review, might have taken a different route.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> The PG279Q is a fantastic monitor, if you can get one that is defect free. Personally, I had ordered an Acer after a few attempts at a good PG279Q, but ended up canceling. My biggest reason honestly, is the looks... The Acer to me just looks like a kids toy, and that stand.... Ughh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I was able to get an Asus with little to no issues, and am not looking back!


Well, I don't care about design looks, only best image quality. Monitor is for delivering image quality, not looking good. Same is with GPU or CPU- nobody will take less powerfull just for looks if he is able to grab more power. At least that is logical.

But each to his own


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, I don't care about design looks, only best image quality. Monitor is for delivering image quality, not looking good. Same is with GPU or CPU- nobody will take less powerfull just for looks if he is able to grab more power. At least that is logical.
> 
> But each to his own


I hear you, but he basically said the panels are the same, just the Acer had far less defects. So they are really the same monitor, just very different bezel and the ASUS is unfortunately more prone to defects at the moment.

Not arguing with you bro. Just don't want people to think the ASUS is crap based off of that comparison









If a common defect free PG279Q was put up against that Acer, it would be a wash imo... With the only differentiating factor being the bezel/stand.


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm also somewhat easy to please. I can stand a little bit of backlight bleed but I can't stand dead/stuck pixels. I will always gravitate toward that pixel no matter what. I remember when my friend bought a brand new iPhone 6 Plus and was showing it off. He didn't notice it but it had a dead pixel so I pointed it out to him and he said it really didn't bother him. The very next day, he went to the Apple store and got a replacement.









Edit: Aside from all the other issues plaguing this monitor, I'm very impressed with the build quality compared to my old XB270HU. I love the matte grey colors and the OSD joystick is absolutely amazing. I wish the other monitor manufacturers would adopt this. I'm looking at you Acer, stop with your obsession of glossy plastics, it makes everything look cheap.


----------



## Benny89

So far Vega tested 3 of his 5 XB271HU and cofirm they are all in simillar quality, means better than Asus PG. Let me quote him here so you can read his experiance and testing results:

by @Vega:

_"I am on testing #3 (I always test each one a few hours before I disassemble them for portrait surround to make sure I don't go through all of that work for nothing if there is a large defect). So far they are amazingly similar in quality control. I will heat cycle them all and post some pics of the BLB/glow once they are all setup. The ASUS exhibits the tan tint, the Acer's do not."
_
"_You see, the ASUS uses a traditional snap-type retention bracket around it's panel. This causes movement, flex and uneven pressure around the edges of the panel. I can press the edge of the panel and make the BLB come and go. The Acer uses a much more solid retention design of double stick tape to retain the LCD panel to the back-light. The benefit of that is equal pressure, no movement, no flex etc_"


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So far Vega tested 3 of his 5 XB271HU and cofirm they are all in simillar quality, means better than Asus PG. Let me quote him here so you can read his experiance and testing results:
> 
> by @Vega:
> 
> _"I am on testing #3 (I always test each one a few hours before I disassemble them for portrait surround to make sure I don't go through all of that work for nothing if there is a large defect). So far they are amazingly similar in quality control. I will heat cycle them all and post some pics of the BLB/glow once they are all setup. The ASUS exhibits the tan tint, the Acer's do not."
> _
> "_You see, the ASUS uses a traditional snap-type retention bracket around it's panel. This causes movement, flex and uneven pressure around the edges of the panel. I can press the edge of the panel and make the BLB come and go. The Acer uses a much more solid retention design of double stick tape to retain the LCD panel to the back-light. The benefit of that is equal pressure, no movement, no flex etc_"


I think we all know by now that the Acer has better QC due to the design, doesn't make it necessarily a better monitor though, just much better chance of getting a good panel. The panels themselves are the same thing.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm also somewhat easy to please. I can stand a little bit of backlight bleed but I can't stand dead/stuck pixels. I will always gravitate toward that pixel no matter what. I remember when my friend bought a brand new iPhone 6 Plus and was showing it off. He didn't notice it but it had a dead pixel so I pointed it out to him and he said it really didn't bother him. The very next day, he went to the Apple store and got a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Aside from all the other issues plaguing this monitor, I'm very impressed with the build quality compared to my old XB270HU. I love the matte grey colors and the OSD joystick is absolutely amazing. I wish the other monitor manufacturers would adopt this. I'm looking at you Acer, stop with your obsession of glossy plastics, it makes everything look cheap.


in Acers defense, they listened to that feedback and incorporated it into the Xb271hu.


----------



## austzorro

Is it just me or can you guys see faint black lines in the middle that look to be forming a circle shape. Is this normal?

To be honest I have been using this panel for a couple of weeks and it never annoys me unless I watch a full white screen.

I keep checking my BLB and uniformity every day or two to see how well the "burn in" approach is.

So far I can't really tell.... but the BLB has reduced a lot. Might take an after picture.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or can you guys see faint black lines in the middle that look to be forming a circle shape. Is this normal?


Definitely. That's weird.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or can you guys see faint black lines in the middle that look to be forming a circle shape. Is this normal?
> 
> To be honest I have been using this panel for a couple of weeks and it never annoys me unless I watch a full white screen.
> 
> I keep checking my BLB and uniformity every day or two to see how well the "burn in" approach is.
> 
> So far I can't really tell.... but the BLB has reduced a lot. Might take an after picture.


Not readily apparent, but I think I see what you are talking about... is it more of an oval shape that you see? How bad is it in person?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or can you guys see faint black lines in the middle that look to be forming a circle shape. Is this normal?
> 
> To be honest I have been using this panel for a couple of weeks and it never annoys me unless I watch a full white screen.
> 
> I keep checking my BLB and uniformity every day or two to see how well the "burn in" approach is.
> 
> So far I can't really tell.... but the BLB has reduced a lot. Might take an after picture.


That looks pretty bad. I would be very annoyed with that. I hope that doesn't happen mine but with these monitors released only a couple of weeks old, who knows.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You would think AUO has already figured out the dust issue by now since it had originally plagued the XB270HU. All 3 monitors that I've owned (2 XB270HU's, 1 PG279Q) have had some form of dust behind the screen. The only saving grace was that I was able to flick each and every piece of dust toward the side bezel. It's pretty sad since I've never had to do this with with my old Dell 2405FPW's, 3007WFP-HC, LG 34UM95, and Asus VG248QE.


What technique did you and how did you position your monitor to flick the dust? I got small piece of dust in mine as well.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> What technique did you and how did you position your monitor to flick the dust? I got small piece of dust in mine as well.


Yea I would like to know that as well a video would be nice.


----------



## Dawidowski

Looking through threads... why even consider ASUS when we have ACER


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So far Vega tested 3 of his 5 XB271HU and cofirm they are all in simillar quality, means better than Asus PG. Let me quote him here so you can read his experiance and testing results:
> 
> by @Vega:
> 
> _"I am on testing #3 (I always test each one a few hours before I disassemble them for portrait surround to make sure I don't go through all of that work for nothing if there is a large defect). So far they are amazingly similar in quality control. I will heat cycle them all and post some pics of the BLB/glow once they are all setup. The ASUS exhibits the tan tint, the Acer's do not."
> _
> "_You see, the ASUS uses a traditional snap-type retention bracket around it's panel. This causes movement, flex and uneven pressure around the edges of the panel. I can press the edge of the panel and make the BLB come and go. The Acer uses a much more solid retention design of double stick tape to retain the LCD panel to the back-light. The benefit of that is equal pressure, no movement, no flex etc_"


Heh, I want to cancel the order from komputronik but it already has been dispatched. So I will try my luck with this one and send back if not satisfied and definitely will wait for this Acer. I just wonder when this will be available in Europe.


----------



## Adajer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Looking through threads... why even consider ASUS when we have ACER


cause acer only has like 30 monitors in the market ~_~


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or can you guys see faint black lines in the middle that look to be forming a circle shape. Is this normal?
> 
> To be honest I have been using this panel for a couple of weeks and it never annoys me unless I watch a full white screen.
> 
> I keep checking my BLB and uniformity every day or two to see how well the "burn in" approach is.
> 
> So far I can't really tell.... but the BLB has reduced a lot. Might take an after picture.


Yes, it's there but it can be your camera. What is more concerning is that yellow tint in top 1/3 of the screen...









It's September or October ?


----------



## Dawidowski

And asus had 3000 at start yeah? Thats just BS cause in sweden, we had to wait weeks aswell. I rather give it time and wait a little extra then buying *****.


----------



## Jesper C

I have something that resembles a circle. The right side of the circle is quite easy to see.


----------



## kanttii

Urgh. That Acer panel sounds way too good.. I kinda wanna return my Asus and wait for that, but I'm very sure it'll be months before I can even get a glimpse of one.. And in the end the stand is ugly and it's an Acer. I've had bad experiences with all of their products I've tried or had or repaired and their customer support and warranty support has been just horrible. So I'm not sure if I really wanna go that way -- Asus has been better at least for me personally.

But that panel quality and new backlight tech...

I got the yellow tint too but after calibration it is barely noticeable anymore. And the higher brightness, the lower it is.

I calibrated this with the EFI ES-2000 (very similar to X-Rite i1Pro 2, but meant more towards print) and the Fiery Color Profiler Suite and that reduced the tint quite a bit too. Here are some comparisons.

*First 4 are between the monitor's calibrated middle and calibrated top left where the tint is. Notice how there's a tiny difference that leans more towards the red and yellow shades?
Blue line and left chart: monitor middle
Red line and right chart: monitor top left, tint area*





Then one comparison between my old TN monitor BenQ G2320HDB, BenQ left and blue line, Asus right and red line:

In real life the BenQ looks much much worse for some reason. And it's 100 brightness is about the same as the PG279Q's 30









Here are the ICC profiles:

PG279Q_R97G93B100_42brightness_50contrast_monitorcenter.zip 7k .zip file


PG279Q_R97G93B100_42brightness_50contrast_yellowishspot.zip 7k .zip file


EDIT: Here's the tint now:


BLB is the same as in earlier pics, a little bit lower, but gets bigger when the monitor gets warmer. I took those pics when I had used it for at least 4 hours. Today after 10 hours of active use at 42-64 brightness (tested them) it's noticeable in a pitch black room with black background, but in dark games there's just like maybe 5% difference or something? How is yours, who got a good one?

EDIT2: And a pic of the monitor showing modded GTA V, a random point in the game. This monitor's colors are just gorgeous. Below it is a screenshot of nearly the same point in time.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Here's what my bleed looks like in dark room. Again these are exaggerated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Urgh. That Acer panel sounds way too good.. I kinda wanna return my Asus and wait for that, but I'm very sure it'll be months before I can even get a glimpse of one.. And in the end the stand is ugly and it's an Acer. I've had bad experiences with all of their products I've tried or had or repaired and their customer support and warranty support has been just horrible. So I'm not sure if I really wanna go that way -- Asus has been better at least for me personally.
> 
> But that panel quality and new backlight tech...
> 
> I got the yellow tint too but after calibration it is barely noticeable anymore. And the higher brightness, the lower it is.
> 
> I calibrated this with the EFI ES-2000 (very similar to X-Rite i1Pro 2, but meant more towards print) and the Fiery Color Profiler Suite and that reduced the tint quite a bit too. Here are some comparisons.
> 
> *First 4 are between the monitor's calibrated middle and calibrated top left where the tint is. Notice how there's a tiny difference that leans more towards the red and yellow shades?
> Blue line and left chart: monitor middle
> Red line and right chart: monitor top left, tint area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then one comparison between my old TN monitor BenQ G2320HDB, BenQ left and blue line, Asus right and red line:
> 
> In real life the BenQ looks much much worse for some reason. And it's 100 brightness is about the same as the PG279Q's 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the ICC profiles:
> 
> PG279Q_R97G93B100_42brightness_50contrast_monitorcenter.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> PG279Q_R97G93B100_42brightness_50contrast_yellowishspot.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's the tint now:
> 
> 
> BLB is the same as in earlier pics, a little bit lower, but gets bigger when the monitor gets warmer. I took those pics when I had used it for at least 4 hours. Today after 10 hours of active use at 42-64 brightness (tested them) it's noticeable in a pitch black room with black background, but in dark games there's just like maybe 5% difference or something? How is yours, who got a good one?
> 
> EDIT2: And a pic of the monitor showing modded GTA V, a random point in the game. This monitor's colors are just gorgeous. Below it is a screenshot of nearly the same point in time.


Nice that you nearly got rid of the tint!

I didnt run any "profiles" on mine, I did try turn brightness to 100% which helped a tad, but no RGB fiddle or other settings from the settings panel ever removed the brown/yellow tint from the entire upper half of the screen. Doing colour works for a living, it was not acceptable for me, which is why I returned it the same day that I got it.

If my replacement will have similar issue, I will try follow your lead on the ICC profiles, if I can figure out how to do em.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I never realised that correct calibration was able to make a big difference. Might be a silly question, but why are monitors not calibrated like this normally? I guess it adds time (no idea how much though) but I would have thought that for monitors that are selling in this pice range it would be a sensible step to take. Would surely reduce the number of returns...


----------



## Benny89

Just to add, from Vega again:

by @Vega:

"_So I've been curious about all these AUOptronics panel models used in these monitors:

XB270HU: M270DAN02.3
PG279Q: M270Q008 V0
S2716DG: M270DTN01.5
XB271HU: M270DAN02.6

The PG279Q definitely being the odd-ball_."


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Nice that you nearly got rid of the tint!
> 
> I didnt run any "profiles" on mine, I did try turn brightness to 100% which helped a tad, but no RGB fiddle or other settings from the settings panel ever removed the brown/yellow tint from the entire upper half of the screen. Doing colour works for a living, it was not acceptable for me, which is why I returned it the same day that I got it.
> 
> If my replacement will have similar issue, I will try follow your lead on the ICC profiles, if I can figure out how to do em.


Yeah! It seems it differs the same way the BLB differs. It's unacceptable as many say, but I didn't dare go with the panel lottery in case the replacements would've been worse... The Acer sounds tempting but well, it's the same thing, and I needed this now for similar work, web design and some other design work. If all the tweaking hadn't helped I would've kept trying.

When you get it you could try with the TFT central and my "monitor middle" ICC profiles with the TFT Central monitor settings (and changing those as you need to get it look the best for you) but with higher brightness.

If they still look bad maybe you could loan a similar device I got from work and try calibrating with it? The difference is subtle, but that small change did quite a bit for me!

Good luck!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I never realised that correct calibration was able to make a big difference. Might be a silly question, but why are monitors not calibrated like this normally? I guess it adds time (no idea how much though) but I would have thought that for monitors that are selling in this pice range it would be a sensible step to take. Would surely reduce the number of returns...


Exactly! It's so weird. Maybe it's too much work for the profit margins, or maybe they might behave like pianos: No matter how well you tune it you always need to redo that after transportation







any idea anyone?

Pre-calibrated monitors would for sure sell well even if there was a small raise in price. Perhaps some retailers could do that. Many already test PC components if you want so why not these? I'd pay $100 extra for sending a defect free monitor that's also calibrated and has the ICC profile included and with the correct OSD settings set..


----------



## Ryzone

Well I just got done talking on the phone with amazon. I asked for a refund and told him about the dead pixel and how my screen was pretty dirty, like it was used before. They gave me a shipping label and are even going to refund the shipping! I'm amazed by that newegg does't do that. Anyways I'll be switching over to the Acer when my refund goes through it's clearly the better option now.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Just to add, from Vega again:
> 
> by @Vega:
> 
> "_So I've been curious about all these AUOptronics panel models used in these monitors:
> 
> XB270HU: M270DAN02.3
> PG279Q: M270Q008 V0
> S2716DG: M270DTN01.5
> XB271HU: M270DAN02.6
> 
> The PG279Q definitely being the odd-ball_."


Fascinating. So they weren't the same panel after all? The more I hear the more I think the XB271HU is going to be the one I end up with. Still going to try this second PG279Q though, as the supplier have promised to test it thoroughly before sending it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well I just got done talking on the phone with amazon. I asked for a refund and told him about the dead pixel and how my screen was pretty dirty, like it was used before. They gave me a shipping label and are even going to refund the shipping! I'm amazed by that newegg does't do that. Anyways I'll be switching over to the Acer when my refund goes through it's clearly the better option now.


giving up on the pg279q eh?


----------



## x3sphere

Yes calibration can help lessen the tint but it was still very noticeable on my unit. In the end, I sent in back, not acceptable when none of the the IPS panels I've owned in the past 7 years (Dell 3007, 3008, and LG UM95) suffered from this, at least not to a noticeable degree.

Decided to go for an X34 instead, getting it on Wednesday. Crossing my fingers it has no major problems, otherwise the XB271HU will be my last resort.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Fascinating. So they weren't the same panel after all? The more I hear the more I think the XB271HU is going to be the one I end up with. Still going to try this second PG279Q though, as the supplier have promised to test it thoroughly before sending it.


They are not identical, but they are variations of the same panel.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> giving up on the pg279q eh?


I really don't want to, but I think in the long run the acer is the better choice.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I really don't want to, but I think in the long run the acer is the better choice.


I also think so. The big thing for me is Acer got rid off glow and BLB just by superior build solutions, which shows how they improved from first XB. And they did it with thiner bezels than PG.

While in terms of Asus I have this 100% feeling that they thought that we all idiots and we will just buy iand keep panels full of BLB, orange glow and dead pixels/dust. No.

September batch from ASUS was one big fail that should have never ever passed QC. Also I am on my 4th PG and it still has dirt under screen. 4 monitors and still quality is not worth 850 euros. That is comedy.

I think Acer desevers chance from me just because of above.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I also think so. The big thing for me is Acer got rid off glow and BLB just by superior build solutions, which shows how they improved from first XB. And they did it with thiner bezels than PG.
> 
> While in terms of Asus I have this feeling that they thought that we all idiots will just buy it and keep it.
> 
> September batch from ASUS was one big fail that should have never ever passed QC. Also I am on my 4th PG and it still has dirt under screen.
> 
> I think Acer desevers chance from me just because above.


I agree. I also wanted to say we have a good number of people here that have bought the asus and have all returned it several times. It's like we are buying 5+ PG's everytime and we all get on the same stock buying window it seems. If they are all bad everytime that means its going to be impossible to find a good one. If people are straight up happy with their Acer, and most of those people are coming from the Asus, then its pretty clear. I really really love the design on the asus although I agree with callsignvega, I turn those red led lights off asap haha. I mean come on September models for the amazon batch? Those were clearly returns from newegg and other sources and sent straight to amazon. You can see how some of us took pictures and the bubble wrap was crumbled and taped over even if just for putting that QC sticker on. Ughhh, I remember buying pc parts for my X58 build and I went with the Asus forumula mobo and the first one had bad overheating problems on the north bridge and my second one had a dead ethernet port. Maybe I just had some bad luck with asus but I'm not fond of their brand anymore.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I agree. I also wanted to say we have a good number of people here that have bought the asus and have all returned it several times. It's like we are buying 5+ PG's everytime and we all get on the same stock buying window it seems. If they are all bad everytime that means its going to be impossible to find a good one. If people are straight up happy with their Acer, and most of those people are coming from the Asus, then its pretty clear. I really really love the design on the asus although I agree with callsignvega, I turn those red led lights off asap haha. I mean come on September models for the amazon batch? Those were clearly returns from newegg and other sources and sent straight to amazon. You can see how some of us took pictures and the bubble wrap was crumbled and taped over even if just for putting that QC sticker on. Ughhh, I remember buying pc parts for my X58 build and I went with the Asus forumula mobo and the first one had bad overheating problems on the north bridge and my second one had a dead ethernet port. Maybe I just had some bad luck with asus but I'm not fond of their brand anymore.


There were two people in Acer XB thread who ask for replacement for thier units, one was dirt, second one was orange glow. Both got perfect replacements and are happy.

ASUS just failed me hard here. I think Acer really wanted to improve while ASUS just wanted money using people bad experiance from first XB as motor for their sales. Well I alone returned 3 montors (and 4th will be returned tomorrow) so I hope they lost a lot of money and they will learn just like Acer did.

I will also do not buy anything from ASUS anymore just because of their monitor fail. I still have their MOBO right now but next one for new RIG in future will be definitely MSI or GB.


----------



## Pereb

Only pros about the Asus I can think of are the lack of splash screen (although the splash screen on the Acer can be reduced to less than a second) and the status LED that's very subtle and changes color depending on whether Gsync or ULMB is active. Can live without both though.

There's also the OSD joystick and overall appearance that are superior on the Asus (the latter being subjective obviously), but I think the Acer makes up for both, since the Acer OSD remembers what setting you were on and has profiles (!), and also has a thinner bezel (except on the bottom edge) which is great if you're going to place a bias light behind the monitor.

I think it's a no-brainer at this point. The Acer is cheaper than the Asus in Europe and has successfully mitigated the issues that plague the XB270HU and PG279Q, if you don't like the stand use the savings to buy a monitor arm. Problem solved.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I still have their MOBO right now but next one for new RIG in future will be definitely MSI or GB.


Yeah when I was building my X58 pc. I went with an evga mobo and never looked back lol.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I think it's a no-brainer at this point. The Acer is cheaper than the Asus in Europe and has successfully mitigated the issues that plague the XB270HU and PG279Q, if you don't like the stand use the savings to buy a monitor arm. Problem solved.


How can it be cheaper in Europe if it isn't available? Am I missing something here?


----------



## kanttii

So third time the charm, eh?

Guys this is exactly what the XB27HU "adventurers" thought after a while. So many posts here are so similar, I even got a deja vu feeling! Then most of us gave up with it and decided to wait for the Asus model with again high hopes. Now most have started to wait and try the new Acer. I hope they'll be good.

I'm a bit concerned about their lifetime though, what happens when the 2 sided tape starts to loosen up?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about their lifetime though, what happens when the 2 sided tape starts to loosen up?


RMA? That why you have warranty.


----------



## alkoro

What if we made a new thread in which we would post the serial numbers and the list of defects for all successfully returned units.

Sure would hate to see someone get suckered with a used defective unit


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> What if we made a new thread in which we would post the serial numbers and list defects of all the successful returned units.
> 
> Sure would hate to see someone get suckered with a used defective unit


I just took a pictures of my serial number too see if someone gets the same one. when I looked at the sticker you can see someone tried to remove it as one of the corners is pealed off. I'm speechless...


----------



## batmanwcm

So Asus has taken returned monitors and repackaged them for resale on Amazon with a "QC Passed" sticker. Anyone else find this completely unethical because it absolutely disgusts me.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> So Asus has taken returned monitors and repackaged them for resale on Amazon with a "QC Passed" sticker. Anyone else find this completely unethical because it absolutely disgusts me.


Yeah I'm actually pretty angry not going to lie.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah I'm actually pretty angry not going to lie.


Agreed, I'm really considering the Acer at this point as I don't have the time to keep sending monitors back. Really sad when customers have to actually worry about their product not being of adequate quality.


----------



## alkoro

Just before i packaged my SWIFT back to up i did a comparison between dell 2412m and swift.

The only black thing on the swift is my chair blocking the view







. Take a lesson ASUS this is how an IPS monitor should look like.


(that red glow on dell is from the phone sensor)

If DELL can do this on a 250 EUR monitor why can't ASUS on 850EUR one.

I almost forgot there is only one kind of white, damn you ASUS!


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> How can it be cheaper in Europe if it isn't available? Am I missing something here?


It's 799€ on Amazon.de (although it says dispatch within 1-2 months), whereas the Asus is 849-899.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> If DELL can do this on a 250 EUR monitor why can't ASUS on 850EUR one.
> 
> I almost forgot there is only one kind of white, damn you ASUS!


Can your Dell do 1440p 165Hz gsync? Just saying. This isn't your old established IPS panel, it's fairly new technology. The issues are annoying but let's keep a sense of proportion. There are very few monitors that even have such specs.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Can your Dell do 1440p 165Hz gsync? Just saying. This isn't your old established IPS panel, it's fairly new technology. The issues are annoying but let's keep a sense of proportion. There are very few monitors that even have such specs.


Thing is on a monitor this expensive with the "ROG" branding on it, excessive BLB is totally unacceptable. Also these panels suffer from even more IPS glow than usual so a polarizer should've been used to counter that. The quality of this so called "Premium" product just isn't up to par.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Thing is on a monitor this expensive with the "ROG" branding on it, excessive BLB is totally unacceptable. Also these panels suffer from even more IPS glow than usual so a polarizer should've been used to counter that. The quality of this so called "Premium" product just isn't up to par.


Absolutely. Just saying let's not forget all the other facts either.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> What technique did you and how did you position your monitor to flick the dust? I got small piece of dust in mine as well.


I placed a thin microfiber cloth where the dust was and literally started flicking it with my index finger. The same motion as if your ficking something off a table.

Don't worry about damaging your screen as the cloth will protect it. Keep flicking the dust toward the closest bezel until the dust ends up behind it. It might take you a while so don't get frustrated. My 1st try took like 20 seconds. My last try took an hour.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> So Asus has taken returned monitors and repackaged them for resale on Amazon with a "QC Passed" sticker. Anyone else find this completely unethical because it absolutely disgusts me.


It is feasible that is what they are doing, but let's remember that we don't know this 100%. Speculation at this point. One guy on this forum said he ordered one on the exact day they launched, and his had a QC sticker on it.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Can your Dell do 1440p 165Hz gsync? Just saying. This isn't your old established IPS panel, it's fairly new technology. The issues are annoying but let's keep a sense of proportion. There are very few monitors that even have such specs.


It can't do 1440p @165 with gsync, but it can show me content with much better uniformity, which if you work a lot with white content is crucial.

At this price point i really shouldn't be downgrading.
Don't know exactly why the uniformity is the problem (AG filter placement perhaps?), but the BLB is all down to bad design and QC.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I placed a thin microfiber cloth where the dust was and literally started flicking it with my index finger. The same motion as if your ficking something off a table.
> 
> Don't worry about damaging your screen as the cloth will protect it. Keep flicking the dust toward the closest bezel until the dust ends up behind it. It might take you a while so don't get frustrated. My 1st try took like 20 seconds. My last try took an hour.


Doesn't work on my spec of dust







. I tried massage, tapping, hitting around, flicking- it just sticks there and won't move. Probably you were lucky and your spec of dust was just behind screen, while mine is probably somewhere deeper and just sticks there







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> It is feasible that is what they are doing, but let's remember that we don't know this 100%. Speculation at this point. One guy on this forum said he ordered one on the exact day they launched, and his had a QC sticker on it.


Maybe on of their managers or CEO already returned before release


----------



## Gigantoad

So can any display guru explain what an AG filter is`? And what's the difference between removing the whole filter and just the coating?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Doesn't work on my spec of dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried massage, tapping, hitting around, flicking- it just sticks there and won't move. Probably you were lucky and your spec of dust was just behind screen, while mine is probably somewhere deeper and just sticks there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Maybe on of their managers or CEO already returned before release


lol, possibly!!


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> So Asus has taken returned monitors and repackaged them for resale on Amazon with a "QC Passed" sticker. Anyone else find this completely unethical because it absolutely disgusts me.


Really? I'm really fortunate i actually got a brand new unit! I actually felt left out that my unit didn't have a QC sticker on the box , i assumed that it most likely meant that i had a a defective one , its not perfect but the backlight bleed is not wild and has no dust particles inside or dead pixels and color uniformity is fine.With the fortunate luck that almost everything is fine , i'm willing to settle with the slight bleed as i will most likely get something worse if i return now.

I'm willing to wait until January to see if the PG279Q will be fixed entirely by then, only then will i send in my unit for replacement.For reference my model has a date of manufacture of October 2015 , i assume the "QC passed" ones were from September?


----------



## Ryzone

So I got mine packaged up to go back to amazon tomorrow. I loaded up battlefront played for 5 seconds and closed the game. I cant game on 60Hz anymore.


----------



## michael-ocn

Wait, the asus tape and "QC Passed" sticker on the box means it was previously returned and resold to me on amazon? Mine was a september panel which i just got last week.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So I got mine packaged up to go back to amazon tomorrow. I loaded up battlefront played for 5 seconds and closed the game. I cant game on 60Hz anymore.


I feel you, Acer XB can't come fast enough for me







. My PG is going back Thusday and back (again!) to my 60Hz. Good that right now I am playing F4, which can't be played above 60Hz anyway so I will not have that hard time to wait.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wait, the asus tape and "QC Passed" sticker on the box means it was previously returned and resold to me on amazon? Mine was a september panel which i just got last week.


Complete speculation, we have no idea if that is what is happening.


----------



## sdmf74

So does every asus 279q have that brown tinted screen or just some specimens?

Mines comin wednesday shipped from Indiana. Anyone else order from Amazon recent batch and shipped from Indiana warehouse? What date did you get?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I feel you, Acer XB can't come fast enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My PG is going back Thusday and back (again!) to my 60Hz. Good that right now I am playing F4, which can't be played above 60Hz anyway so I will not have that hard time to wait.


Fallout 4's frame rate can be unlocked though


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, it's there but it can be your camera. What is more concerning is that yellow tint in top 1/3 of the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's September or October ?


Mine is Sept version. The local store hasn't had any in since I purchased it. And my local ASUSTek service centre said they wont get any related parts til after Christmas.

Stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Mine is Sept version. The local store hasn't had any in since I purchased it. And my local ASUSTek service centre said they wont get any related parts til after Christmas.
> 
> Stuck between a rock and a hard place.


screw having it serviced, you shouldn't have to do that on your brand new monitor. I would just return it if possible.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> screw having it serviced, you shouldn't have to do that on your brand new monitor. I would just return it if possible.


I might wait and see when new stock arrives or event try the new Acer XB1 when it arrives at my local store.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So does every asus 279q have that brown tinted screen or just some specimens?
> 
> Mines comin wednesday shipped from Indiana. Anyone else order from Amazon recent batch and shipped from Indiana warehouse? What date did you get?


Mine shipped from arizona, dated sept2015, it has some amber tinted backlightbleed in 2 corners, not at all noticeable during regular use: browsing, gaming, watching videos, etc.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Mine shipped from arizona, dated sept2015, it has some amber tinted backlightbleed in 2 corners, not at all noticeable during regular use: browsing, gaming, watching videos, etc.


Mine also shipped from Arizona.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Fallout 4's frame rate can be unlocked though


Yes but then a whole game goes faster and you have a lots of bugs like stucking on terminals for example. Game engine is so old that it does not work above 60 FPS. Above 60 FPS there are a lot of bugs like for example stucking in walls or terminals or dialogues bugs, because game engine speed is related to fps count.

Above for example 85 fps everything speeds up. Characters, monsters are running faster, objects move faster, dialogues are going too fast compare to subtitles and other stupid stuff.

Here is video, it is a known bug because people with fast monitors has been complaining about it since F4 release. Bah! It was bug already known in Skyrim, as it is simillar old broken engine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4EHjFkVw-s


----------



## AdrianIscariot

The more I compare this thread with the XB271HU thread the more I'm leaning towards cancelling my replacement PG and just getting a refund. And actually the delay has brought about an unexpected issue, which is that the Dell S2716DG I bought before the PG has somehow cured itself of the BLB that caused me to order a PG in the first place!

I'm seriously thinking of just giving up on a fast IPS screen, as this Dell really does do a good job. I'm going to wait and see what the price of the XB is, but for an extra £250 at the moment I feel the (slightly) better colours and lack of any colour / gamma shift just isn't worth it, especially if those benefits come with the drawback of glow / uniformity issues.


----------



## Benny89

I just RMAed mine. I just can't accept spec of dust, even if rest of monitor is perfect. I can't accept fact that there are people out there (with mostly XBs and few PGs) that have perfect screens without any problems for THE SAME PRICE so I won't accept any fault or agree to any compromises. Each of us should get flaweless screen as we pay as much as rest.

Back to lottery till XB is out.


----------



## jak3z

Today I got the refund for my PG279Q and I'm done with playing the role of QC Tester for Asus. Will wait for the XB271 to come to EU and try my luck with that one.


----------



## LogiTekkers

I've had mine for almost a week and am playing with the idea of RMAing it but I just cant decide wether to bother with the process or not.

October batch. Screen uniformity is fine, no tinting etc, no dead pixels or dust that i can find. Only problems I have are back light bleed in top left and bottom right which is noticeable in dark screens and game menu's etc, not noticeable while generally browsing and gaming most of the time. Also the bezel on the top half of the screen has a fair amount of wobble towards and away from the screen. If i press the bezel closer the BLB either goes away or gets worse. Also can see the piece of foam at the bottom right.

Not sure, im leaning towards an RMA. However Scan here in the uk are out of stock until at least the 11th december


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I've had mine for almost a week and am playing with the idea of RMAing it but I just cant decide wether to bother with the process or not.
> 
> October batch. Screen uniformity is fine, no tinting etc, no dead pixels or dust that i can find. Only problems I have are back light bleed in top left and bottom right which is noticeable in dark screens and game menu's etc, not noticeable while generally browsing and gaming most of the time. Also the bezel on the top half of the screen has a fair amount of wobble towards and away from the screen. If i press the bezel closer the BLB either goes away or gets worse. Also can see the piece of foam at the bottom right.
> 
> Not sure, im leaning towards an RMA. However Scan here in the uk are out of stock until at least the 11th december


my opinion, if you have minimal BLB, and good screen uniformity, it is a keeper. Maybe post some pics of the foam issue?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I've had mine for almost a week and am playing with the idea of RMAing it but I just cant decide wether to bother with the process or not.
> 
> October batch. Screen uniformity is fine, no tinting etc, no dead pixels or dust that i can find. Only problems I have are back light bleed in top left and bottom right which is noticeable in dark screens and game menu's etc, not noticeable while generally browsing and gaming most of the time. Also the bezel on the top half of the screen has a fair amount of wobble towards and away from the screen. If i press the bezel closer the BLB either goes away or gets worse. Also can see the piece of foam at the bottom right.
> 
> Not sure, im leaning towards an RMA. However Scan here in the uk are out of stock until at least the 11th december


My opinion- if it bothers you it is bad purchase and you should return. Simple. If it bothers you kow after a week of playing, it will bother you forever. It bother you man, that is a fact. IT BOTHERS YOU. Why would you like to be bothered by your premium hardware new purchase? You should be 100% happy about it and not be bothered lol.

Each of us have different standards but I have one rule when I buy something- if something keeps bother me in this product- that is not good purchase.

I for example bought 100 euro quality headset in Black Friday. I was blown away by quality and sound of it. Everything is perfect in this headset, they sound awesome, looks awesome and are super comfortable. Not single fault, scrach, nothing. When I look at them, take them to hands, put them on my head and I think I spent 100 euro on this thing- I am super happy and I think they were worth every penny. 100% satisfaction. I have same with my other hardware- 100% satisfation.

*THAT IS GOOD PURCHASE, worth your money and time.*

If you are not 100% happy and satifised with a product- you are just lying to yourself and try to convince you that you are not unhappy with product, which at this point if you do this- means exactly opposite.

My 3 cents for you.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I've had mine for almost a week and am playing with the idea of RMAing it but I just cant decide wether to bother with the process or not.
> 
> October batch. Screen uniformity is fine, no tinting etc, no dead pixels or dust that i can find. Only problems I have are back light bleed in top left and bottom right which is noticeable in dark screens and game menu's etc, not noticeable while generally browsing and gaming most of the time. Also the bezel on the top half of the screen has a fair amount of wobble towards and away from the screen. If i press the bezel closer the BLB either goes away or gets worse. Also can see the piece of foam at the bottom right.
> 
> Not sure, im leaning towards an RMA. However Scan here in the uk are out of stock until at least the 11th december


I'm in a similar position. Considered keeping it but after a day or two realised the BLB bothered me too much. My screen seems identical to your one, bit of foam included.

I called Scan and was initially just going to get a refund. However the chap there offered to have the next unit tested fully prior to shipping. I accepted, but am waiting for collection. He said that they get stock of this monitor in all the time when I queried the fact it appeared out of stock. I had to send them pictures of the faults too.

I think I'll get the second one and see how that is. If the XB271HU is released first (Overclockers have it listed on their site now as a pre-order) I'll ask Scan to send me that instead. It's looking like it'll be £100 or so cheaper.


----------



## kanttii

Hi all! A small update on how the BLB is going away. Now after about a week it's much better, the same that happened with the XB270HU. don't mind the cable mess.. I'll tidy it up after this is all done and set up...

Lights on:


Lights off:


EDIT: Both have brightness @64. Color settings: R97 G93 B100, with the "monitor middle" calibrated profile I attached in an earlier post.

So if yours has BLB, give it a week if your retailer lets you try it for 1-2 weeks but still accept a return! I think I'm gonna keep this one!









And here's the tint after calibration, taken yesterday. I'm not sure but it MIGHT have gotten a bit better over time too, or then it's just the calibration changes I've done these days










GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hi all! A small update on how the BLB is going away. Now after about a week it's much better, the same that happened with the XB270HU. don't mind the cable mess.. I'll tidy it up after this is all done and set up...
> 
> Lights on:
> 
> 
> Lights off:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Both have brightness @64. Color settings: R97 G93 B100, with the "monitor middle" calibrated profile I attached in an earlier post.
> 
> So if yours has BLB, give it a week if your retailer lets you try it for 1-2 weeks but still accept a return! I think I'm gonna keep this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the tint after calibration, taken yesterday. I'm not sure but it MIGHT have gotten a bit better over time too, or then it's just the calibration changes I've done these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Mine is exactly the same...apart from this tupid dust that pevented this unit to be keeper







. Yours is definitely a keeper. I think 4th one in this thread. Glad that you made it mate!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Mine is exactly the same...apart from this tupid dust that pevented this unit to be keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yours is definitely a keeper. I think 4th one in this thread. Glad that you made it mate!


Thanks! Ouch... I feel you but after so many you've gone through it must've been a real pain! This has a tiny dust speck too on the top middle but I can see it only from a certain angle right up from up close. Better than the Acer that had a 2-3cm big spot, 15cm wide and 10cm tall BLB on bottom right and huge ones on top right and top left and 3 dead pixels... So you'll get an XB271HU next? I hope that one is good then! They sure seem to have much better overall QC (pun towards the stickers intended) so it should be!

But couldn't it be sent for repair if they could remove that dust speck?

Wow just 4 of the 3 or more dozen monitors?!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hi all! A small update on how the BLB is going away. Now after about a week it's much better, the same that happened with the XB270HU. don't mind the cable mess.. I'll tidy it up after this is all done and set up...
> 
> Lights on:
> 
> 
> Lights off:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Both have brightness @64. Color settings: R97 G93 B100, with the "monitor middle" calibrated profile I attached in an earlier post.
> 
> So if yours has BLB, give it a week if your retailer lets you try it for 1-2 weeks but still accept a return! I think I'm gonna keep this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the tint after calibration, taken yesterday. I'm not sure but it MIGHT have gotten a bit better over time too, or then it's just the calibration changes I've done these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


AWESOME... This is just perfect panel... Great uniformity... No yellowish tint... A keeper


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> My opinion- if it bothers you it is bad purchase and you should return. Simple. If it bothers you kow after a week of playing, it will bother you forever. It bother you man, that is a fact. IT BOTHERS YOU. Why would you like to be bothered by your premium hardware new purchase? You should be 100% happy about it and not be bothered lol.
> 
> Each of us have different standards but I have one rule when I buy something- if something keeps bother me in this product- that is not good purchase.
> 
> I for example bought 100 euro quality headset in Black Friday. I was blown away by quality and sound of it. Everything is perfect in this headset, they sound awesome, looks awesome and are super comfortable. Not single fault, scrach, nothing. When I look at them, take them to hands, put them on my head and I think I spent 100 euro on this thing- I am super happy and I think they were worth every penny. 100% satisfaction. I have same with my other hardware- 100% satisfation.
> 
> *THAT IS GOOD PURCHASE, worth your money and time.*
> 
> If you are not 100% happy and satifised with a product- you are just lying to yourself and try to convince you that you are not unhappy with product, which at this point if you do this- means exactly opposite.
> 
> My 3 cents for you.


Just of curiosity, what is this headset ?









Btw, my PG279 has been shipped today, should receive tomorrow


----------



## kanttii

This is maybe the first kinda off topic post of mine, but here's a wallpaper I made for this monitor to marvel at it's colors and contrast









Download: http://kanttii.deviantart.com/art/Abstract-4K-Wallpaper-576699442


----------



## Ryzone

Well just dropped mine off at UPS. I'm going to miss that OSD and cross hair for no scopes on cs:go lol. I hope the refund process doesn't take a long time.


----------



## soul03

Hi everyone!

My internal alarm went off when the unit Ive ordered came in so fast (order placed 2015-12-03 19:15 / order ready 2015-12-05) while I knew they've had 15 units in their main warehouse way out of town + 5th was Saturday.

Anyway I've picked it up and went home. Pulled an ICC profile from TFT and started checking.

Still confused as to the end effect though. Oct/2015 unit and I'm considering RMA

Scrap or keep, what do you think?


----------



## Ryzone

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My internal alarm went off when the unit Ive ordered came in so fast (order placed 2015-12-03 19:15 / order ready 2015-12-05) while I knew they've had 15 units in their main warehouse way out of town + 5th was Saturday.
> 
> Anyway I've picked it up and went home. Pulled an ICC profile from TFT and started checking.
> 
> Still confused as to the end effect though. Oct/2015 unit and I'm considering RMA
> 
> Scrap or keep, what do you think?






Can you take a video with it on a black screen?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My internal alarm went off when the unit Ive ordered came in so fast (order placed 2015-12-03 19:15 / order ready 2015-12-05) while I knew they've had 15 units in their main warehouse way out of town + 5th was Saturday.
> 
> Anyway I've picked it up and went home. Pulled an ICC profile from TFT and started checking.
> 
> Still confused as to the end effect though. Oct/2015 unit and I'm considering RMA
> 
> Scrap or keep, what do you think?


I would say scrap







Lot of bleeding for me as I think you took a photo from glow free distance. Uniformity hard to say, it may be your camera but looks quiet yellow to me. This concerns me as I'm receiving an October model tomorrow...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My internal alarm went off when the unit Ive ordered came in so fast (order placed 2015-12-03 19:15 / order ready 2015-12-05) while I knew they've had 15 units in their main warehouse way out of town + 5th was Saturday.
> 
> Anyway I've picked it up and went home. Pulled an ICC profile from TFT and started checking.
> 
> Still confused as to the end effect though. Oct/2015 unit and I'm considering RMA
> 
> Scrap or keep, what do you think?


8 bleeding spots and both bottom corners have BLB. I would return. That much BLB will bother you a lot in gaming, trust me. And since it is confirmed that there are units with MUCH less BLB (like mine for example) there is no reason for you to keep it. Don't let ASUS fool you. Perfect screen or go home ASUS.


----------



## methyL

Hi Guys.

So I have seen a couple of pictures In this thread where the BLB Is very bad.
My monitor is 5 days old, and I am having a blast with it. Went from an old Dell 22" 6ms 60hz TN monitor to the PG279Q... And Daaamn that's a difference!

That in mind this monitor is quite expensive, and I don't like the feeling that I might have bought a product that could be ALOT better.

I want to know if I should keep it or if the BLB is to bad then return it?



IMG_1100.JPG 1056k .JPG file



IMG_1103.JPG 931k .JPG file


The camera photos is worse then it looks IRL


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> So I have seen a couple of pictures In this thread where the BLB Is very bad.
> My monitor is 5 days old, and I am having a blast with it. Went from an old Dell 22" 6ms 60hz TN monitor to the PG279Q... And Daaamn that's a difference!
> 
> That in mind this monitor is quite expensive, and I don't like the feeling that I might have bought a product that could be ALOT better.
> 
> I want to know if I should keep it or if the BLB is to bad then return it?
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1100.JPG 1056k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1103.JPG 931k .JPG file
> 
> 
> The camera photos is worse then it looks IRL


Compare it to mine and answer your question:



Or compare it to this one and answer your questions again:



Now those both above costed same amount of money that you spent, so rest depends on you. I am taking no less than those above.


----------



## soul03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Can you take a video with it on a black screen?


Here you go:
http://vid203.photobucket.com/albums/aa179/akaikaze_01/PG.mp4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would say scrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of bleeding for me as I think you took a photo from glow free distance. Uniformity hard to say, it may be your camera but looks quiet yellow to me. This concerns me as I'm receiving an October model tomorrow...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> 8 bleeding spots and both bottom corners have BLB. I would return. That much BLB will bother you a lot in gaming, trust me. And since it is confirmed that there are units with MUCH less BLB (like mine for example) there is no reason for you to keep it. Don't let ASUS fool you. Perfect screen or go home ASUS.


Thanks for the feedback guys, will pack up today..


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My internal alarm went off when the unit Ive ordered came in so fast (order placed 2015-12-03 19:15 / order ready 2015-12-05) while I knew they've had 15 units in their main warehouse way out of town + 5th was Saturday.
> 
> Anyway I've picked it up and went home. Pulled an ICC profile from TFT and started checking.
> 
> Still confused as to the end effect though. Oct/2015 unit and I'm considering RMA
> 
> Scrap or keep, what do you think?


The uniformity looks good at least on the photo for me. I can't really see any yellow tint. Some brightness variation on top left maybe?

Is the backlight bleeding (brighter spots) you have something like this? Edited quickly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> So I have seen a couple of pictures In this thread where the BLB Is very bad.
> My monitor is 5 days old, and I am having a blast with it. Went from an old Dell 22" 6ms 60hz TN monitor to the PG279Q... And Daaamn that's a difference!
> 
> That in mind this monitor is quite expensive, and I don't like the feeling that I might have bought a product that could be ALOT better.
> 
> I want to know if I should keep it or if the BLB is to bad then return it?
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1100.JPG 1056k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1103.JPG 931k .JPG file
> 
> 
> The camera photos is worse then it looks IR
> 
> 
> L


Yeah.. there's some yellow tint there but I guess with calibration and tweaking you could make it much less prominent. The BLB pic has a lot of glow visible so we can't really see the actual bleed so well, but there is some for sure.. What was your brightness settings? Default 80? Bottom left looks a bit too bright for me but ofc it could be the camera... If you want and can and it won't bother you ofc you can go with the lottery







Good luck!


----------



## soul03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> The uniformity looks good at least on the photo for me. I can't really see any yellow tint. Some brightness variation on top left maybe?
> 
> Is the backlight bleeding (brighter spots) you have something like this? Edited quickly.


Yeah, noticeable stains when lights are off, even at lower settings like 25 brightness.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Compare it to mine and answer your question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or compare it to this one and answer your questions again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now those both above costed same amount of money that you spent, so rest depends on you. I am taking no less than those above.


Wow that second one is pristine! If only I could get an PG279 like that.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Wow that second one is pristine! If only I could get an PG279 like that.


Mine looked even better - it had only a tiny tiny tiny bit of BLB on the right side - but entire top half was yellow tinted/darkened by atleast 5-10%


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> Yeah, noticeable stains when lights are off, even at lower settings like 25 brightness.


Oh no







But do you usually game in pitch black? I prefer to have the ceiling light on mostly, and if not, then there's still the LED lights (Lightpack.tv) behind the monitor that give some light. That takes a way a nice amount of the already little bleed so it's good for me.. So if you like to game in a dark room with bright monitor then that for sure just won't work! If you try it with your favorite games and some dark games you play sometimes, does it bother you?

It all depends on how you feel yourself. The bleed mine has gets stronger when the monitor gets warmer, but because I have at least some light on, I don't notice it unless the screen shows only black and then only if I concentrate and look specifically for the bleed! In Thief I sometimes notice there's something wrong but again only in the darkest scenes. Dunno.. It's what each of us accepts that matters.. the new Acer seems to have less bleed though, but they won't land on Europe in at least 1-2 weeks if the retailers are to be believed.


----------



## marffeus

Sorry if this has been answered, but this thread is getting beefy: When doing an RMA with Newegg, have they been supplying brand new monitors? Or are they customer rejects that are "QC passed"?


----------



## BoredErica

I'm willing to shell out another $300-500 to make the monitor everything I want it to be. It's not an option though, and as it stands I'm not convinced I should go play the monitor return game.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes but then a whole game goes faster and you have a lots of bugs like stucking on terminals for example. Game engine is so old that it does not work above 60 FPS. Above 60 FPS there are a lot of bugs like for example stucking in walls or terminals or dialogues bugs, because game engine speed is related to fps count.
> 
> Above for example 85 fps everything speeds up. Characters, monsters are running faster, objects move faster, dialogues are going too fast compare to subtitles and other stupid stuff.
> 
> Here is video, it is a known bug because people with fast monitors has been complaining about it since F4 release. Bah! It was bug already known in Skyrim, as it is simillar old broken engine.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4EHjFkVw-s


Recent patches may have ameliorated that issue. I've yet to test it though.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but this thread is getting beefy: When doing an RMA with Newegg, have they been supplying brand new monitors? Or are they customer rejects that are "QC passed"?


Returned and repackaged and shipped as new with a QC passed sticker. My first one didn't have a QC passed sticker and no tape over the original Asus tape, and you can tell is was fresh from the factory. My second one I got from amazon was clearly used before. The screen had smudged and was quite dirty. If you guys don't believe they are shipping these returned monitors as new, you're living under a rock.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Has anyone tried something like this kit?

Not sure if it would work for me as I have a venetian blind behind my monitor and not a wall, but the whole bias lighting concept looks very interesting!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Has anyone tried something like this kit?
> 
> Not sure if it would work for me as I have a venetian blind behind my monitor and not a wall, but the whole bias lighting concept looks very interesting!


Not particularly with this one, but kanttii has experiences with this. I've also ordered one piece









http://lightpack.tv/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Returned and repackaged and shipped as new with a QC passed sticker. My first one didn't have a QC passed sticker and no tape over the original Asus tape, and you can tell is was fresh from the factory. My second one I got from amazon was clearly used before. The screen had smudged and was quite dirty. If you guys don't believe they are shipping these returned monitors as new, you're living under a rock.


Is that... legal?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Not particularly with this one, but kanttii has experiences with this. I've also ordered one piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lightpack.tv/


Oh wow. That looks incredible! Definitely going to look into that in the morning. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is that... legal?


By morals standards- no. By law- kind of. It is sort of grey area. You see, RMAed monitor HAS TO come back to manufacturer. So lets say you RMA monitor and send it back to newegg. They inspect it if there is really fault there and if they accept your RMA they need to either: send it back to ASUS or they can sell it but only as "USED" with its fault specified in describtion.

Of course they will always send it back to ASUS, and they do not cover shipping costs. Customer>retailer>manufacturer chain for RMA. Customer RMA, retailer covers shipment price because it sold faulty product, next retailer send unit to manufacturer, who covers shipment as they delivered faulty product to retailer which hurt retailer reputation.

Now, ASUS gets monitor and they have few option: repair it, scrap it or just put a QC Passed sticker on it (maybe fast dissmount and mount again) and send it back to keep sells high.

Unfortunately most of the time they decide to just put sticker on it. Is this illegal? No. Because BY THE STANDARDS of Manufacturer unit has been repaired or is acceptable. There are no regulations anywhere for monitors so they do not have to stick to anything. Market decides. And since most customers in every area are idiots (no just hardware, everywhere)- they know someone will eventually buy this and think it is perfect super duper monitor.

So it is grey here, both somehow illegal (as unit was not really repaired) and legal (as it is up to manufaturer to set standards for thier products).

Sad story of capitalism


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> By morals standards- no. By law- kind of. It is sort of grey area. You see, RMAed monitor HAS TO come back to manufacturer. So lets say you RMA monitor and send it back to newegg. They inspect it if there is really fault there and if they accept your RMA they need to either: send it back to ASUS or they can sell it but only as "USED" with its fault specified in describtion.
> 
> Of course they will always send it back to ASUS, and they do not cover shipping costs. Customer>retailer>manufacturer chain for RMA. Customer RMA, retailer covers shipment price because it sold faulty product, next retailer send unit to manufacturer, who covers shipment as they delivered faulty product to retailer which hurt retailer reputation.
> 
> Now, ASUS gets monitor and they have few option: repair it, scrap it or just put a QC Passed sticker on it (maybe fast dissmount and mount again) and send it back to keep sells high.
> 
> Unfortunately most of the time they decide to just put sticker on it. Is this illegal? No. Because BY THE STANDARDS of Manufacturer unit has been repaired or is acceptable. There are no regulations anywhere for monitors so they do not have to stick to anything. Market decides. And since most customers in every area are idiots (no just hardware, everywhere)- they know someone will eventually buy this and think it is perfect super duper monitor.
> 
> So it is grey here, both somehow illegal (as unit was not really repaired) and legal (as it is up to manufaturer to set standards for thier products).
> 
> Sad story of capitalism


Well, I don't think this was better in socialism or communism... Ah, it was becase there was nothing :-D But if there was anything it was a quality stuff, not like these days - crap everywhere


----------



## muddymind

Hi!

I'm one of the lucky ones since I got no light bleeding or dead/stuck pixels:




Overall I'm happy with the monitor but i started noticing that this panel gets burn-in effects very fast. After a minute of a bright screen is enough to create this effect on darker images afterwards.

Regarding the OC to 165Hz I can barely see the difference to 144Hz. I recorded a comparative at 240fps with a nexus 6p and here's the result:




EDIT: just changed the video because the previous one was at 15fps by accident :S


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Has anyone tried something like this kit?
> 
> Not sure if it would work for me as I have a venetian blind behind my monitor and not a wall, but the whole bias lighting concept looks very interesting!


I use the RGB led strips behind the desk, the light helps to reduce the stress of your eyes avoiding "flashlight effect" and improve the contrast.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> By morals standards- no. By law- kind of. It is sort of grey area. You see, RMAed monitor HAS TO come back to manufacturer. So lets say you RMA monitor and send it back to newegg. They inspect it if there is really fault there and if they accept your RMA they need to either: send it back to ASUS or they can sell it but only as "USED" with its fault specified in describtion.
> 
> Of course they will always send it back to ASUS, and they do not cover shipping costs. Customer>retailer>manufacturer chain for RMA. Customer RMA, retailer covers shipment price because it sold faulty product, next retailer send unit to manufacturer, who covers shipment as they delivered faulty product to retailer which hurt retailer reputation.
> 
> Now, ASUS gets monitor and they have few option: repair it, scrap it or just put a QC Passed sticker on it (maybe fast dissmount and mount again) and send it back to keep sells high.
> 
> Unfortunately most of the time they decide to just put sticker on it. Is this illegal? No. Because BY THE STANDARDS of Manufacturer unit has been repaired or is acceptable. There are no regulations anywhere for monitors so they do not have to stick to anything. Market decides. And since most customers in every area are idiots (no just hardware, everywhere)- they know someone will eventually buy this and think it is perfect super duper monitor.
> 
> So it is grey here, both somehow illegal (as unit was not really repaired) and legal (as it is up to manufaturer to set standards for thier products).
> 
> Sad story of capitalism


I recall you returned several 980ti's because they failed to hit 1500MHz at stock voltage on air. What in your view should a retailer/manufacturer do with those returned items?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muddymind*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm one of the lucky ones since I got no light bleeding or dead/stuck pixels:


You don't test for back light bleed in a lit room.


----------



## muddymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You don't test for back light bleed in a lit room.


You're right. But even with the lights off there's no light bleed to be seen


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muddymind*
> 
> You're right. But even with the lights off there's no light bleed to be seen


The top right of your screen looks really bad, especially in a lit room.


----------



## muddymind

Really? I just test it again with the lights off and on and I don't see any issue on that corner aside from the IPS glow...


----------



## michael-ocn

I think mine has less bleed when it's not warmed up, actually very very little when it's cool.

I think I"m keeping it even though it had the QC Passed sticker which presumably means somebody else returned it. The color uniformity is not perfect nor is the bleed, but it looks great none-the-less and the g-sync module is absolutely fantastic gaming. The DVD that came in the box can't be read on my drive, maybe that's why somebody returned it







I guess they didn't get the disk as part of the QC test procedure.

I saw mention in this thread of getting color correction profiles from somewhere, I'll have to look into that?


----------



## clipse84

Well I receive my 2nd pg279q from amazon today and I got a god damn QC sticker on the box with double tape. It was a September model and as usual It had blb in two corners and a dust spec. Why would amazon sell return monitors. I'm losing patience


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think mine has less bleed when it's not warmed up, actually very very little when it's cool.
> 
> I think I"m keeping it even though it had the QC Passed sticker which presumably means somebody else returned it. The color uniformity is not perfect nor is the bleed, but it looks great none-the-less and the g-sync module is absolutely fantastic gaming. The DVD that came in the box can't be read on my drive, maybe that's why somebody returned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they didn't get the disk as part of the QC test procedure.


Yeah suuure, someone returns a monitor because the DVD didn't work


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> Well I receive my 2nd pg279q from amazon today and I got a god damn QC sticker on the box with double tape. It was a September model and as usual It had blb in two corners and a dust spec. Why would amazon sell return monitors. I'm losing patience


Please, stop these monitors aren't returned ones people that get no QC monitors are simply looking at the wrong side of the box. I assure you my was perfectly new and he does have dust spec and QC and I am waiting for an exhange but I am 100% sure it wasn't not returned previously.


----------



## AnimeNY

I'm thinking of holding onto my model and seeing if ASUS will fix the issues with the December manufactured builds.Mine has some backlight bleed mainly noticeable in the dark and i compute a lot in the dark and arrived with a small scrape on the bezel. I actually ordered mine on the 1st of this month and received an October model, i assume it was "New" as it did not contain a QC sticker on the box. Maybe returning now wouldn't be a good idea as they will most likely send back a September mode an not only that but it looks like a lot of people are receiving "QC" passed models that ASUS figured weren't actually defective , this may also discourage from doing a return as well.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Please, stop these monitors aren't returned ones people that get no QC monitors are simply looking at the wrong side of the box. I assure you my was perfectly new and he does have dust spec and QC and I am waiting for an exhange but I am 100% sure it wasn't not returned previously.


I agree, it is highly unlikely they are simply reboxing returned monitors to be honest. And getting a September model is not necessarily an automatic return, mine is a September model and it is pretty darn good. One tiny bit of BLB in the upper right corner. Other than that, no dust, no bad pixels, little to no uniformity issues. I did have to go through 3 to get to this one though


----------



## michael-ocn

I just set mine up with TFT central's recommended OSD settings and icc profile. They suggest running it at only 26 brightness which I thought was surprising given the defaults are at 80. I'll try to take some more pics with the new settings dialed in once my camera batt is charged up. Pics using my phone's camera look nothing like it so I'll try my point-n-shoot cam instead.

I'm not so sure these are very accurate representations either, but I think there's a chance I could take an accurate pic with my point-n-shoot canon if I knew what manual settings to use?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes October. No secret to removing dust, but you must take the monitor apart and separate the LCD panel from the back light and use compressed air.


My tiny spec of dust returned since I flicked it to the top bezel and it somehow dislodged. I know it's asking a lot Vega, but are you able to do a tutorial on how to take the panel apart without damaging anything? I took apart my Qnix 2710 a little while ago but I didn't really care if I damaged it or anything. Right now, I'm only willing to try this because I paid $300 for the monitor.


----------



## guttheslayer

Those with perfect screen i wonder will some of this owner try to resell it for higher price...


----------



## clipse84

so are any of you guys jumping ship to acer


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> so are any of you guys jumping ship to acer


I am. While I like the Asus more, getting a good panel is more important.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clipse84*
> 
> so are any of you guys jumping ship to acer


Yeah I am waiting for amazon to refund me.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I am. While I like the Asus more, getting a good panel is more important.


Luckily I am not in a urgent rush to get a new screen, so I will wait till all this get sorted out, or till 4K variant with DP1.3 is release.


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Please, stop these monitors aren't returned ones people that get no QC monitors are simply looking at the wrong side of the box. I assure you my was perfectly new and he does have dust spec and QC and I am waiting for an exhange but I am 100% sure it wasn't not returned previously.


I received an October unit. No QC Passed sticker on either side of the box and only a single layer od Asus tape. It has about a 5cm strip of light bleed on the right side and the upper right and lower left corners have a lovely tan glow that gets more intense after a couple of hours. I'd like to know who places these stickers on some but not all units and why. If it was the factory and normal, they would all have stickers but they don't.


----------



## wahlzerg

The tan glow on my upper and lower right corners seems to be getting worse with use. It's becoming more and more obvious, even when gaming.







I wonder how many Acer's will end up with it, even though most I have seen is the typical silver IPS glow - which would be ok with me.


----------



## michael-ocn

All talk is about the subtle uniformity and bleed issues. I got this panel for gaming, the huge gaming oriented feature is g-sync and OMG does it work well!

I've mostly been playing a couple games that aren't so demanding that a 980ti can't exceed 60 fps: Dying Light and Far Cry 4. Super smooth 80+ fps performace is so nice compared to stuttery 60hz vsync stuff. I just tried Crysis 3, a much more demanding game that really struggles to maintains high framerates. All maxed out, it was pulling 40 to 50 fps, but still not horribly choppy, just not liquid buttery smooth. It was playable like that but i definitely prefer more fluid motion. Backing down off msaa a bit and it makes a much smoother 55 to 70 fps. I'll probably back off a bit more to get north of 75 more consistently.

High variable framerates is such the killer feature!

No way i'm sending mine back. After adjusting my panel per TFTCentral's recommended settings (including a significant reduction in brightness), bleed is considerably less noticeable, hardly at all. Uniformity is not perfect, but looking at a white screen is not really much of a use case for me


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I recall you returned several 980ti's because they failed to hit 1500MHz at stock voltage on air. What in your view should a retailer/manufacturer do with those returned items?


They got back to sell, as they were not RMA but returned for refund. There was nothing wrong with cards at their stock speeds so retailer has no reason not to sell them again. But this is off-topic.

Anyway,

Sending back my PG today. Kind of hard as this spec of dust in the middle was one big unlucky turn....







Monitor is perfect otherwise.

But since I have to live up to my word here and show manufactureres that there are some bloody standards that they have to meet for such money I am replacing it again.

It is perfect or going back. No other option.


----------



## Bercon

Do any November units exist? I'm wondering if all the quality issues vs. Acer are just because of bad September units that still seem to be in circulation. Quality control seems as bad on both, since there are as bad units.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Do any November units exist? I'm wondering if all the quality issues vs. Acer are just because of bad September units that still seem to be in circulation. Quality control seems as bad on both, since there are as bad units.


No, there was no single November unit yet. My retailer got yesterday fresh new batch from ASUS- more than 20 units so maybe they will start to show up. But so far- no.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Of course they will always send it back to ASUS, and they do not cover shipping costs. Customer>retailer>manufacturer chain for RMA. Customer RMA, retailer covers shipment price because it sold faulty product, next retailer send unit to manufacturer, who covers shipment as they delivered faulty product to retailer which hurt retailer reputation.
> 
> Now, ASUS gets monitor and they have few option: repair it, scrap it or just put a QC Passed sticker on it (maybe fast dissmount and mount again) and send it back to keep sells high.


Hmm what's the thing with the QC passed sticker these days? For sure I was one of the first guys worldwide to get this monitor and it had the QC passed sticker on. I doubt anyone had ever unboxed it before me.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hmm what's the thing with the QC passed sticker these days? For sure I was one of the first guys worldwide to get this monitor and it had the QC passed sticker on. I doubt anyone had ever unboxed it before me.


In my opinion those are probably panels that had fixable defects so they went back to AUO for fast fix and got sticker to mark it as fixed and panels that were send as faulty but wasn't faulty enough for AUO to bother fixing them. The second one being more common...

There were many cases in this thread over past month where QC sticker was just super bad monitor (BLB, orange glow). So the way I see it is that some panels are REALLY being fixed and get QC sticker (rare sight, but they are around), while in most cases (basing on watching this thread) is being slap on minitor that was returned due to unacceptable falws *FOR CUSTOMERS*, while in AUO or ASUS this monitor after inspection passed *THEIR OFFICIAL STANDARDS* so they didn't bother to fix, just slap sticker and send it back to market.

That is my assumption based on my experience with PGs so far.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muddymind*
> 
> You're right. But even with the lights off there's no light bleed to be seen


It's October panel ? Try to take a video few steps back from a monitor in a dark room. Don't move with camera. This is the best test for BLB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think mine has less bleed when it's not warmed up, actually very very little when it's cool.
> 
> I think I"m keeping it even though it had the QC Passed sticker which presumably means somebody else returned it. The color uniformity is not perfect nor is the bleed, but it looks great none-the-less and the g-sync module is absolutely fantastic gaming. The DVD that came in the box can't be read on my drive, maybe that's why somebody returned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they didn't get the disk as part of the QC test procedure.
> 
> I saw mention in this thread of getting color correction profiles from somewhere, I'll have to look into that?


Does not mean it was returned. Some users here got brand new panels even with QC sticker. You would notice at a first glance that the monitor was open before or not....


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Does not mean it was returned. Some users here got brand new panels even with QC sticker. You would notice at a first glance that the monitor was open before or not....


I don't think it had been opened and resealed. Maybe some but not all are pulled off the line for QC testing at the factory?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> In my opinion those are probably panels that had fixable defects so they went back to AUO for fast fix and got sticker to mark it as fixed and panels that were send as faulty but wasn't faulty enough for AUO to bother fixing them. The second one being more common...
> 
> There were many cases in this thread over past month where QC sticker was just super bad monitor (BLB, orange glow). So the way I see it is that some panels are REALLY being fixed and get QC sticker (rare sight, but they are around), while in most cases (basing on watching this thread) is being slap on minitor that was returned due to unacceptable falws *FOR CUSTOMERS*, while in AUO or ASUS this monitor after inspection passed *THEIR OFFICIAL STANDARDS* so they didn't bother to fix, just slap sticker and send it back to market.
> 
> That is my assumption based on my experience with PGs so far.


Ok, thanks.

I still wouldn't be surprised if there's some guy still putting these together in a barn using a hammer and a screwdriver.







The same guy at his previous job?









I see one of our resellers are constantly getting new PG279s in units of 20 or so..maybe worth asking them soon what batches they are getting since they were one of the first to get these.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I just set mine up with TFT central's recommended OSD settings and icc profile. They suggest running it at only 26 brightness which I thought was surprising given the defaults are at 80. I'll try to take some more pics with the new settings dialed in once my camera batt is charged up. Pics using my phone's camera look nothing like it so I'll try my point-n-shoot cam instead.
> 
> I'm not so sure these are very accurate representations either, but I think there's a chance I could take an accurate pic with my point-n-shoot canon if I knew what manual settings to use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I just set mine up with TFT central's recommended OSD settings and icc profile. They suggest running it at only 26 brightness which I thought was surprising given the defaults are at 80. I'll try to take some more pics with the new settings dialed in once my camera batt is charged up. Pics using my phone's camera look nothing like it so I'll try my point-n-shoot cam instead.
> 
> I'm not so sure these are very accurate representations either, but I think there's a chance I could take an accurate pic with my point-n-shoot canon if I knew what manual settings to use?


The top seems yellowish to me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't think it had been opened and resealed. Maybe some but not all are pulled off the line for QC testing at the factory?


Yes, I would say those with QC sticker have been physically tested by someone in the factory. But we all know how this testing is, so he has pressed the power button, monitor turned on so he turned it off and put QC sticker on it







I guess all without a sticker just passed the production line without any testing....


----------



## misiak

Guys, my PG279Q will be here in few hours! My nervousness is rising


----------



## addictedto60fps

So, got my Swift over the weekend. While the IPS glow and blacklight bleed are noticeable, they're not a dealbreaker and is something I can live with. What bothers me, though, are the whites. The bottom 50-60% of the screen has no problems displaying white and look excellent. However, when you look at the top part of the screen, the white becomes not so white anymore and look pretty terrible. They're like yellowish/grayish and is a stark contrast to the pure white at the bottom of the screen.

Is there anyway to fix this or do I chalk this up to I got a bad one?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, my PG279Q will be here in few hours! My nervousness is rising


Fingers corssed. I am waiting for courier to get back mine in few hours







.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> So, got my Swift over the weekend. While the IPS glow and blacklight bleed are noticeable, they're not a dealbreaker and is something I can live with. What bothers me, though, are the whites. The bottom 50-60% of the screen has no problems displaying white and look excellent. However, when you look at the top part of the screen, the white becomes not so white anymore and look pretty terrible. They're like yellowish/grayish and is a stark contrast to the pure white at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this or do I chalk this up to I got a bad one?


I wouldnt stand for that and possibly look at returning it if you have tried it on the different presets in the OSD and they are all tinted at the top. Mine is perfect white top to bottom with noi tinting so why should you keep it?

Ive just put in my RMA request and its getting collected on Friday, different issue but not good enough for a £700 monitor.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> So, got my Swift over the weekend. While the IPS glow and blacklight bleed are noticeable, they're not a dealbreaker and is something I can live with. What bothers me, though, are the whites. The bottom 50-60% of the screen has no problems displaying white and look excellent. However, when you look at the top part of the screen, the white becomes not so white anymore and look pretty terrible. They're like yellowish/grayish and is a stark contrast to the pure white at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this or do I chalk this up to I got a bad one?


That was my main issue. Stupid yellow tint. I send mine back - it worked to put contrast down and brightness up to 100% - but thats bad in almost every way....

I was like "Ok i will try it out for a while" - 1½ hour later i was re-packing everything for RMA.

Its terrible! I would much rather have a dust spec or some blb - but not that yellow tinted ****.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> So, got my Swift over the weekend. While the IPS glow and blacklight bleed are noticeable, they're not a dealbreaker and is something I can live with. What bothers me, though, are the whites. The bottom 50-60% of the screen has no problems displaying white and look excellent. However, when you look at the top part of the screen, the white becomes not so white anymore and look pretty terrible. They're like yellowish/grayish and is a stark contrast to the pure white at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this or do I chalk this up to I got a bad one?


Nothing to fix that. You could make it slightly better with calibration but do not expect miracles. This is a common flaw of majority? of these panels. Just RMA and try another luck or wait for XB271. This is indeed a flaw Asus should resolve ASAP. My first one returned just because of it, it was September panel. What date is yours ?

Btw, no way you could live with that I assure you.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nothing to fix that. You could make it slightly better with calibration but do not expect miracles. This is a common flaw of majority? of these panels. Just RMA and try another luck or wait for XB271. This is indeed a flaw Asus should resolve ASAP. My first one returned just because of it, it was September panel. What date is yours ?
> 
> Btw, no way you could live with that I assure you.


Yeah, I think mine is September. Yeah, I might go with the Acer one because there are simply too many complaints about the Asus one everywhere I read. And yeah, I don't think I can use this monitor every day and stare at the yellowish yellow. Best way to describe it is take a pristine white rug and over time, that rug starts to get dirty and it loses its colors and becomes dirty/yellowish. That's how this monitor looks like!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Yeah, I think mine is September. Yeah, I might go with the Acer one because there are simply too many complaints about the Asus one everywhere I read. And yeah, I don't think I can use this monitor every day and stare at the yellowish yellow. Best way to describe it is take a pristine white rug and over time, that rug starts to get dirty and it loses its colors and becomes dirty/yellowish. That's how this monitor looks like!


I thought it will be a September. Check if you have the same issue as this:


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Yeah, I think mine is September. Yeah, I might go with the Acer one because there are simply too many complaints about the Asus one everywhere I read. And yeah, I don't think I can use this monitor every day and stare at the yellowish yellow. Best way to describe it is take a pristine white rug and over time, that rug starts to get dirty and it loses its colors and becomes dirty/yellowish. That's how this monitor looks like!


Had the exact same problem on mine, and that's why i have send it back. October build by the way.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Had the exact same problem on mine, and that's why i have send it back. October build by the way.


Mine was also october, same problem.


----------



## misiak

!!!! SO GUYS, MY "NEW" PG279Q just arrived and the nightmare continues !!!!

Once I've opened the first layer of packaging material I've noticed QC sticker I knew it's the end. There is no doubt *ASUS is repackaging their RETURNS* and sell as a brand new stuff. I'm done with ASUS for good! I would say this is a fraud from their site. Read on....

You can see that the box is re-taped with QC sticker on it. Cables are still sealed so no doubt this is done by ASUS themselves. Ok, maybe they just did some quality check on this sample. Now look at the bubble foil on the monitor. Obviously it was already put off and then put back several times. It's all rumpled and it's *SEMPTEMBER* panel! Oh my lord, WHYYYYY ??? Acer take my money now.

I did not connect it so far but I expect a disaster. I will report later.... But 99% this goes back. Holly crap! Very disappointed.

Now screens, here we go:

1. Original packaging from retailer (maybe because to hide it was re-packaged with QC sticker)



2. QC sticker



3. Here double tape (seal broken)



4. All cables are still sealed



5. The fit is not original



6. Bubble foil all warped



7. September panel


----------



## ondoy

why still buy asus products ? they're just overpriced and overhyped...


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> !!!! SO GUYS, MY "NEW" PG279Q just arrived and the nightmare continues !!!!
> 
> Once I've opened the first layer of packaging material I've noticed QC sticker I knew it's the end. There is no doubt *ASUS is repackaging their RETURNS* and sell as a brand new stuff. I'm done with ASUS for good! I would say this is a fraud from their site. Read on....
> 
> You can see that the box is re-taped with QC sticker on it. Cables are still sealed so no doubt this is done by ASUS themselves. Ok, maybe they just did some quality check on this sample. Now look at the bubble foil on the monitor. Obviously it was already put off and then put back several times. It's all rumpled and it's *SEMPTEMBER* panel! Oh my lord, WHYYYYY ??? Acer take my money now.
> 
> I did not connect it so far but I expect a disaster. I will report later.... But 99% this goes back. Holly crap! Very disappointed.
> 
> Now screens, here we go:
> 
> 1. Original packaging from retailer (maybe because to hide it was re-packaged with QC sticker)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. QC sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Here double tape (seal broken)
> 
> 
> 
> 4. All cables are still sealed
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The fit is not original
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bubble foil all warped
> 
> 
> 
> 7. September panel


Cant wait to see your review of the actual screen it self.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> !!!! SO GUYS, MY "NEW" PG279Q just arrived and the nightmare continues !!!!
> 
> Once I've opened the first layer of packaging material I've noticed QC sticker I knew it's the end. There is no doubt *ASUS is repackaging their RETURNS* and sell as a brand new stuff. I'm done with ASUS for good! I would say this is a fraud from their site. Read on....
> 
> You can see that the box is re-taped with QC sticker on it. Cables are still sealed so no doubt this is done by ASUS themselves. Ok, maybe they just did some quality check on this sample. Now look at the bubble foil on the monitor. Obviously it was already put off and then put back several times. It's all rumpled and it's *SEMPTEMBER* panel! Oh my lord, WHYYYYY ??? Acer take my money now.
> 
> I did not connect it so far but I expect a disaster. I will report later.... But 99% this goes back. Holly crap! Very disappointed.


OMG...super dissapointed that this is not October one. I was sure all new batch were October :/. Waiting for your review....


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> !!!! SO GUYS, MY "NEW" PG279Q just arrived and the nightmare continues !!!!
> 
> Once I've opened the first layer of packaging material I've noticed QC sticker I knew it's the end. There is no doubt *ASUS is repackaging their RETURNS* and sell as a brand new stuff. I'm done with ASUS for good! I would say this is a fraud from their site. Read on....
> 
> You can see that the box is re-taped with QC sticker on it. Cables are still sealed so no doubt this is done by ASUS themselves. Ok, maybe they just did some quality check on this sample. Now look at the bubble foil on the monitor. Obviously it was already put off and then put back several times. It's all rumpled and it's *SEMPTEMBER* panel! Oh my lord, WHYYYYY ??? Acer take my money now.


Could've been done by reseller too.


----------



## mikesgt

Okay guys, seeking your opinion here. Here is a pic taken from my note 5, trying to capture screen uniformity. Mine is pretty much flawless, except the uniformity (Although minor) seems to be off. You kind of have to look for it on an all white background. Anyway, here is the pic, please let me know what you think.


----------



## misiak

Guys, quick update on this. This is even worse than my previous panel. It has exactly the same issues. Sometimes I wonder if it is not the same panel, but this was from different retailer. Bad yellow tint at the top, I've found 2 dead pixel and around 10 stuck ones. No dust. Didn't check for BLB as there is no dark here yet, but there definitely is some. The bottom left is the worse. Orange glow.

Photos will follow later.... Very sad... This goes back ASAP. I'm very interested what retailer will say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Could've been done by reseller too.


*All people should read this and be cery careful:*

Unlikely, because I doubt they have sealed cables and QC stickers hanging around. I'm pretty sure this is how ASUS treat returns. They are trying to mask it by including brand new accessories but original seal tape cannot be removed without damaging a box. Therefore they don't even try to mask it and just put another layer of tape over and put QC sticker so it seems it have been checked in factory for faults. Customer will get a feeling, wow, this must be really good if it has quality sticker.

But the truth is completely different. Shame on them!!! In any case I will ask retailer about this. Very curious what they say.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, quick update on this. This is even worse than my previous panel. It has exactly the same issues. Sometimes I wonder if it is not the same panel, but this was from different retailer. Bad yellow tint at the top, I've found 2 dead pixel and around 10 stuck ones. No dust. Didn't check for BLB as there is no dark here yet, but there definitely is some. The bottom left is the worse. Orange glow.
> 
> Photos will follow later.... Very sad... This goes back ASAP. I'm very interested what retailer will say.
> *All people should read this and be cery careful:*
> 
> Unlikely, because I doubt they have sealed cables and QC stickers hanging around. I'm pretty sure this is how ASUS treat returns. They are trying to mask it by including brand new accessories but original seal tape cannot be removed without damaging a box. Therefore they don't even try to mask it and just put another layer of tape over and put QC sticker so it seems it have been checked in factory for faults. Customer will get a feeling, wow, this must be really good if it has quality sticker.
> 
> But the truth is completely different. Shame on them!!! In any case I will ask retailer about this. Very curious what they say.


LOL! Omg, ok I think I am done and won't ask for another replacement and wait for Acer. ASUS has done enough for my life-time. I will never buy anything else from ASUS. Next RIG- not even one asus part....

Sorry to hear it man







.


----------



## mixu

Does anyone have an idea as to what can be the cause of this yellow tint on different parts of the screen? For me as for many others it's the top ~30% that is noticeably more yellow/brown than the lower part which is clean white.

Is there possibly something that could be done about this without voiding the warranty? Is the issue in the panel or the assembly?


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Okay guys, seeking your opinion here. Here is a pic taken from my note 5, trying to capture screen uniformity. Mine is pretty much flawless, except the uniformity (Although minor) seems to be off. You kind of have to look for it on an all white background. Anyway, here is the pic, please let me know what you think.


If it doesnt bother you when your are surfing the web or working in word then i say it OK.

You can always do what i did. Use the note 5 front light sensor as a measuring device, and measure the color temperature and you will get a rough idea.

Mine for example was 600K difference between top and bottom which is pretty noticeable.


----------



## hisXLNC

just got mine from amazon. its a september model.

top right has mild yellowish blb. bottom right minimal blb slightly yellow.

also dead pixel in bottom right corner close to edge. if it wasnt for the blb being of a yellow color, and me having knowledge of acer panels being better than this, i might consider keeping it.

packing it up and shipping it back to amazon. international order so just my luck


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> If it doesnt bother you when your are surfing the web or working in word then i say it OK.
> 
> You can always do what i did. Use the note 5 front light sensor as a measuring device, and measure the color temperature and you will get a rough idea.
> 
> Mine for example was 600K difference between top and bottom which is pretty noticeable.


do you see any color shift when you looked at the pic? And did you return yours?


----------



## soul03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, quick update on this. This is even worse than my previous panel. It has exactly the same issues. Photos will follow later.... Very sad... This goes back ASAP. I'm very interested what retailer will say.


Guys, sticky sub-thread with RMA'd Serial Numbers + short reason please.

Maybe we can save someone the trouble..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> Guys, sticky sub-thread with RMA'd Serial Numbers + short reason please.
> 
> Maybe we can save someone the trouble..


Would you create a new thread or where to post it ? I don't think we will save anyone because users find out only when monitors arrive to them. But this is nasty practice of ASUS. I'm done with this company once for good.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> do you see any color shift when you looked at the pic? And did you return yours?


Maybe 1/5 of the top portion, but its very hard to tell from a picture.

Mine is on its a way to the retailer as we speak


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixu*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea as to what can be the cause of this yellow tint on different parts of the screen? For me as for many others it's the top ~30% that is noticeably more yellow/brown than the lower part which is clean white.
> 
> Is there possibly something that could be done about this without voiding the warranty? Is the issue in the panel or the assembly?


See my post above. I have nasty brownish tint at top 1/3 of the screen. Had same with my first panel. I'm done with ASUS. I will add images soon.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Would you create a new thread or where to post it ? I don't think we will save anyone because users find out only when monitors arrive to them. But this is nasty practice of ASUS. I'm done with this company once for good.


But if we save one person with this thread it would be worth it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> But if we save one person with this thread it would be worth it


So do you suggest create new thread with returned serial numbers ? Maybe this would stop Asus to doing such nasty things.... I will create one later.... I have 2 SN already....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Okay guys, seeking your opinion here. Here is a pic taken from my note 5, trying to capture screen uniformity. Mine is pretty much flawless, except the uniformity (Although minor) seems to be off. You kind of have to look for it on an all white background. Anyway, here is the pic, please let me know what you think.


Crap, have the same on my new one... exactly the same. September model right ?


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So do you suggest create new thread with returned serial numbers ? Maybe this would stop Asus to doing such nasty things.... I will create one later.... I have 2 SN already....


Thread or if moderators approve a sticky. Eitherway the OP will have to update the list


----------



## soul03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Thread or if moderators approve a sticky. Eitherway the OP will have to update the list


already messaged .TheMetal (moderator) as he's online, lets hope he can help out.


----------



## alkoro

I had another bad experience with ASUS previously. Bought a 700 EUR laptop.
Exchanged it 3 times (every time different manufacturing fault) in the end i took the refund and bought a Medion at the same price point and it works flawlessly to this day.

But i also have 2 N66U routers and they are solid as a rock. Its kinda like hit and a miss with ASUS.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Maybe 1/5 of the top portion, but its very hard to tell from a picture.
> 
> Mine is on its a way to the retailer as we speak


thanks man, would love to hear other people's opinions as well. I feel like if you have to look really hard for any sort of defect on anything, then the product is probably fine. There is a difference between blatant defects and looking something over with a magnifying glass to find the tiniest issues. In my case, I feel like I am just staring at the screen long and hard trying to find something, probably not worth it. Just a thought.


----------



## Fiercy

I don't think that's the case I have a sticker with dust on the screen, so if they were fixing something they would have fixed that. Stop confusing buyers with this sticker.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't think that's the case I have a sticker with dust on the screen, so if they were fixing something they would have fixed that. Stop confusing buyers with this sticker.


OK, so he got monitor with QC PASSED sticker and have dead pixles, orange glow and big BLB.

I have been around this thread from day one release and I can confirm you that 95% of units with QC Passed stickers were garbage units, in 95% of cases September ones and box looked like it was just repacked return unit.

So stop with this explenation. Anyone who was following this thread for past month and half knows that QC Passed sticker means almost guarantee trash September panel.

So he is not confusing buyers with sticker- he is stating facts basing of dozen people in this thread who had bad experiance with QC stickers units. There is even YouTube video about PG and QC sticker that is nice parody.

Check other peoples experiences before stating your own assumptions.

QC Passed stickers need to be avoided like fire.


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> OK, so he got monitor with QC PASSED sticker and have dead pixles, orange glow and big BLB.
> 
> I have been around this thread from day one release and I can confirm you that 95% of units with QC Passed stickers were garbage units, in 95% of cases September ones and box looked like it was just repacked return unit.
> 
> So stop with this explenation. Anyone who was following this thread for past month and half knows that QC Passed sticker means almost guarantee trash September panel.
> 
> So he is not confusing buyers with sticker- he is stating facts basing of dozen people in this thread who had bad experiance with QC stickers units. There is even YouTube video about PG and QC sticker that is nice parody.
> 
> Check other peoples experiences before stating your own assumptions.
> 
> QC Passed stickers need to be avoided like fire.


mine was september unit with qc sticker and it looked like it had 2 layers of tape. however the accessories were packaged as if new


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> mine was september unit with qc sticker and it looked like it had 2 layers of tape. however the accessories were packaged as if new


Yes, couse they packed accessories as new, as certain accessories have tapes on them and plastic bags. Monitor is being not even inspected, not even cleaned, as many users here who got QC Passed units saw finger tips on their monitor. So they repack accessories, tape it (they don't even bother to change box to new one) and send it pack for selling.

Once could call it illigal scum but there are no law regulations for it I am afraid so yea.

I am done with Asus. Waiting for Acer in Europe.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> I had another bad experience with ASUS previously. Bought a 700 EUR laptop.
> Exchanged it 3 times (every time different manufacturing fault) in the end i took the refund and bought a Medion at the same price point and it works flawlessly to this day.
> 
> But i also have 2 N66U routers and they are solid as a rock. Its kinda like hit and a miss with ASUS.


Asus' routers, motherboards are typically damn good. I have been using both for years, and they are excellent. I had an Asus 1080p Ips monitor before the pg279q, and it was great as well. They do make very good hardware. To say that you are never buying another Asus product because of a bad experience with one monitor is a bit extreme. And I wasn't referring directly to you bro, just some of the folks on here that are essentially banning Asus hah.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes, couse they packed accessories as new, as certain accessories have tapes on them and plastic bags. Monitor is being not even inspected, not even cleaned, as many users here who got QC Passed units saw finger tips on their monitor. So they repack accessories, tape it (they don't even bother to change box to new one) and send it pack for selling.
> 
> Once could call it illigal scum but there are no law regulations for it I am afraid so yea.
> 
> I am done with Asus. Waiting for Acer in Europe.


Mine was an october unit, with QC passed sticker and only 1 original layer of tape.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Mine is being collected tomorrow. I'm really not sure what to do next. The retailer has said they will perform a test on the replacement before sending it...but I'm a bit worried as to what that test consists of. It just seems like the chances of getting a good one are absolutely tiny and I'm not sure I can be bothered to have to go through the RMA process again.

I wish we'd just get a release date for the XB271HU here. I think I may just stick with my S2716DG (which aside from really noticeable colour shift is actually an extremely good monitor) until the Acer arrives.

Also it would definitely be a good idea to collect information on serial numbers. At the moment we do not have any firm evidence to support the notion that Asus is sending out previously returned panels without performing any kind of fix. I don't know what the QC stickers are all about...it certinaly seems like they are a bad sign, but I do recall a forum member having one on his Day 1 panel - which was an excellent one.

Could it be that certain factories go through that process while others do not? My box had a sticker that had been torn off prior to me receiving it, I wonder if that was a QC sticker or something else?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Mine is being collected tomorrow. I'm really not sure what to do next. The retailer has said they will perform a test on the replacement before sending it...but I'm a bit worried as to what that test consists of. It just seems like the chances of getting a good one are absolutely tiny and I'm not sure I can be bothered to have to go through the RMA process again.
> 
> I wish we'd just get a release date for the XB271HU here. I think I may just stick with my S2716DG (which aside from really noticeable colour shift is actually an extremely good monitor) until the Acer arrives.
> 
> Also it would definitely be a good idea to collect information on serial numbers. At the moment we do not have any firm evidence to support the notion that Asus is sending out previously returned panels without performing any kind of fix. I don't know what the QC stickers are all about...it certinaly seems like they are a bad sign, but I do recall a forum member having one on his Day 1 panel - which was an excellent one.
> 
> Could it be that certain factories go through that process while others do not? My box had a sticker that had been torn off prior to me receiving it, I wonder if that was a QC sticker or something else?


what was the issue with yours?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> LOL! Omg, ok I think I am done and won't ask for another replacement and wait for Acer. ASUS has done enough for my life-time. I will never buy anything else from ASUS. Next RIG- not even one asus part....
> 
> Sorry to hear it man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks man, this is really a tragedy. This is just ridiculous. Asus reselling returned panels and sell as brand new ? ASUS really ??? Whoever has fingers in it should be prisoned. This is a fraud! And resellers should act! This is not normal to sell used products for full price! I'm really upset.

As promised, here screens of this crap. Never seen a worse panel. BYE, BYE ASUS...

*I really do recommend everybody to NOT buy this monitor this time because with high chance you will get a return! Repacked and with QC sticker!*

1. Uniformity - yellow crap top half on the screen everywhere... It is even worse in person. - 850 eur panel....





2. Dead pixels (2 dead, many stuck) - 850 eur panel....





3. BLB from glow free area (glow is orange and just ridiculous) - a tragedy indeed! - 850 eur panel....



I'M DONE!


----------



## Ryzone

deleted


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> !!!! SO GUYS, MY "NEW" PG279Q just arrived and the nightmare continues !!!!
> 
> Once I've opened the first layer of packaging material I've noticed QC sticker I knew it's the end. There is no doubt *ASUS is repackaging their RETURNS* and sell as a brand new stuff. I'm done with ASUS for good! I would say this is a fraud from their site. Read on....
> 
> You can see that the box is re-taped with QC sticker on it. Cables are still sealed so no doubt this is done by ASUS themselves. Ok, maybe they just did some quality check on this sample. Now look at the bubble foil on the monitor. Obviously it was already put off and then put back several times. It's all rumpled and it's *SEMPTEMBER* panel! Oh my lord, WHYYYYY ??? Acer take my money now.
> 
> I did not connect it so far but I expect a disaster. I will report later.... But 99% this goes back. Holly crap! Very disappointed.
> 
> Now screens, here we go:
> 
> 6. Bubble foil all warped


I've had two and I've never seen that sticker / tag on the bottom left with all the color bars. Also I don't like how they put the flashy tag on the top left under the bubble wrap, it scratches up the screen and stuff. At least that's how my last one came and had to buff out the scratches and dirt before I plugged mine in.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> !!!! SO GUYS, MY "NEW" PG279Q just arrived and the nightmare continues !!!!
> 
> Once I've opened the first layer of packaging material I've noticed QC sticker I knew it's the end. There is no doubt *ASUS is repackaging their RETURNS* and sell as a brand new stuff. I'm done with ASUS for good! I would say this is a fraud from their site. Read on....
> 
> You can see that the box is re-taped with QC sticker on it. Cables are still sealed so no doubt this is done by ASUS themselves. Ok, maybe they just did some quality check on this sample. Now look at the bubble foil on the monitor. Obviously it was already put off and then put back several times. It's all rumpled and it's *SEMPTEMBER* panel! Oh my lord, WHYYYYY ??? Acer take my money now.
> 
> I did not connect it so far but I expect a disaster. I will report later.... But 99% this goes back. Holly crap! Very disappointed.
> 
> Now screens, here we go:
> 
> 6. Bubble foil all warped
> 
> 
> 
> I've had two and I've never seen that sticker / tag on the bottom left with all the color bars.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a law that sellers must provide the energy class stickers. At least in Slovakia, don't know how it is in other countries.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I'M DONE!


Understandable, your panel could just be the worst we've ever seen. Unbelievable that someone would have the audacity putting a QC passed sticker on it. That either means that they are not checking for quality at all but just make sure it turns on or something, or worse, they don't check anything at all and throw it back into the market.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> Guys, sticky sub-thread with RMA'd Serial Numbers + short reason please.
> 
> Maybe we can save someone the trouble..


Yeah I took a picture of my second one I got if someone makes one we should start posting ours to see if they are circling around. Asus will be in big trouble if this is true and very easy if the community works together.

Someone tried to remove the serial number sticker on my last PG I just sent back... You guys should check yours.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Understandable, your panel could just be the worst we've ever seen. Unbelievable that someone would have the audacity putting a QC passed sticker on it. That either means that they are not checking for quality at all but just make sure it turns on or something, or worse, they don't check anything at all and throw it back into the market.


They know there are many idiots in the world who just keep it. Sad but true









I'm pretty sure they don't check it at all, they know very well how those return are alike so they just put sticker and put a tape. And customer his happy that his panel underwent quality control. I'm feeling blue...


----------



## pat182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Let us know how you compare 8Q vs 9Q in terms of image quality in games. Of course after configurating TN settings. I am curious of your impressions.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you will get flawless panel!


i had a pb278q and with the pg278q with saturation at 75% , colors are nearly the same , yea maybe black where a bit less black but seriously , not much a diff

brightness 30
contrast 50
r90
g90
b100
nvidia saturation 75%, and its near match of my pb278q
maybe lowering a bit gamma would give me better black deep

I was going for the 9q but after qualibrating the 8q , **** it not worth in Canada to pay 400$ more for ips and 21 more hz that increase gtg ms anyway , I had a Samsung 4k monitor tn too and color were good , idk why people bash tn when with a good calib , colors are just fine


----------



## misiak

*!!!IMPORTANT!!! ALL FORMER OWNERS !!!*

Hi all, as @soul03 suggested I've created this new thread where you can post serial numbers, manufacturing date and reason why you have returned a panel. This can help us to track potential re-packaging of the panels. I will maintain it regularly in a table. *You can enter the data yourself by filling the linked form.* There is also a poll for return reasons. Please participate! I will add my 2 samples soon.

Here it is:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583466/asus-pg279q-returns-and-serial-numbers-database


----------



## michael-ocn

Here's a pic of mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The top seems yellowish to me...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Okay guys, seeking your opinion here. Here is a pic taken from my note 5, trying to capture screen uniformity. Mine is pretty much flawless, except the uniformity (Although minor) seems to be off. You kind of have to look for it on an all white background. Anyway, here is the pic, please let me know what you think.


Drat, it is yellowish up top! I'll shoot a vid and upload soon.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Here's a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> Drat, it is yellowish up top! I'll shoot a vid and upload soon.


ours are pretty much identical, I am not sure you're going to get one with absolute 100 percent perfect uniformity to be honest. What was the manufacture date on yours?


----------



## wahlzerg

I know Vega posted a vid showing silver Acer glow vs. the tannish Asus glow, but is the Acer also having yellowish top on a white screen as well? Even if only slightly noticeable? Wondering if the yellowish portion towards the top is a AUO panel issue or once again due to the housing method Asus chose for the panel itself


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahlzerg*
> 
> I know Vega posted a vid showing silver Acer glow vs. the tannish Asus glow, but is the Acer also having yellowish top on a white screen as well? Even if only slightly noticeable? Wondering if the yellowish portion towards the top is a AUO panel issue or once again due to the housing method Asus chose for the panel itself


I was wondering the same thing, I swear I see it in some of the pictures I have seen. It is essentially the same exact panel


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> ours are pretty much identical, I am not sure you're going to get one with absolute 100 percent perfect uniformity to be honest. What was the manufacture date on yours?


Mine was a sept panel too.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Mine was a sept panel too.


yeah, even TFT Centrals demo unit had uniformity imperfections. They stated that in their review. I think is due to the design of the minor. I highly, highly doubt you're going to find one without the specific issue. You might get some that are worst cases than others, but I don't think either one of ours look that bad


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> yeah, even TFT Centrals demo unit had uniformity imperfections. They stated that in their review. I think is due to the design of the minor. I highly, highly doubt you're going to find one without the specific issue. You might get some that are worst cases than others, but I don't think either one of ours look that bad


Yeah this seems worse than the XB270HU, which has 165 Hz functionality now (and will probably be discontinued soon).


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah this seems worse than the XB270HU, which has 165 Hz functionality now (and will probably be discontinued soon).


I wasn't trying to say it is a really bad thing, just that that is the way these monitors are.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah I took a picture of my second one I got if someone makes one we should start posting ours to see if they are circling around. Asus will be in big trouble if this is true and very easy if the community works together.
> 
> Someone tried to remove the serial number sticker on my last PG I just sent back... You guys should check yours.


Just wonder who and why would want to remove that sticker.... ? Database is up, people can contribute to it themselves. Let's see how many units with same SN will appear there









Would be great if it can be sticky somehow, otherwise it will get lost. Maybe owner of this thread could include the link in OT ?

So once again for former owners, please share the serial numbers.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583466/asus-pg279q-returns-and-serial-numbers-database


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> yeah, even TFT Centrals demo unit had uniformity imperfections. They stated that in their review. I think is due to the design of the minor. I highly, highly doubt you're going to find one without the specific issue. You might get some that are worst cases than others, but I don't think either one of ours look that bad


You know, the bigger problem is temperature uniformity (brownish tint at the top) which they did not mention...


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Asus' routers, motherboards are typically damn good. I have been using both for years, and they are excellent. I had an Asus 1080p Ips monitor before the pg279q, and it was great as well. They do make very good hardware. To say that you are never buying another Asus product because of a bad experience with one monitor is a bit extreme. And I wasn't referring directly to you bro, just some of the folks on here that are essentially banning Asus hah.


Had a couple of ASUS motherboard also, 2 went in the warranty time, another a little after the warranty period. From that point on i am on GIGABYTE and guess how many of them bite the dust







(0).
Also have an 865 chip set intel motherboard that still works (That is 12 years). Honestly never had anything of Intel's that broke









On another more worrying note i wrote to my supplier which will do a pixel check before they ship the new unit out. I asked them if they could please check the uniformity because that is my main problem and also to check the right bottom corner for BLB.

To quote them: "Please contact the manufacturer (ASUS) because we are not sure if we can delivery any better display than you already got. The BLB issue is very specific problem which we can not control here perfectly"

This coming from the store that sold almost 400 samples means that this is one f**** up monitor.

Now i have two options: Wait for new unit and send it back after couple of days of use. Doing this until the ACER is in stock (EU). And then demand the refund.

Or be done with it and demand the refund right away.

Any suggestions, did anybody here even got a cherry sample of this monitor?


----------



## Benny89

Ok, so I just asked for refund. After more than month of fighting and 4 (FOUR!) PG279Q I am done with ASUS.

Now waiting for Acer XB271HU to come to Europe so I can give them a chance.

This time I will buy two at once








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Any suggestions, did anybody here even got a cherry sample of this monitor?


Yes, there were in month-life of this thread and dozens of units and users: totally 4 (FOUR) 100% acceptable units, from which two I would call cherry-picked and 2 very decent ones.

I went trough 4 monitors and didn't score flawless one. I would recommend getting refund and wait for Acer. Not only because Acer XB is so far much better quality but also because after what ASUS delivered I think they do not deserve our money.


----------



## alkoro

Yes but Acer will be here in 1-2 months and honestly gaming on a regular monitor now just seems so laggy.
G-Sync makes everything so smooth i can clearly see how you would benefit from this in FPS.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You know, the bigger problem is temperature uniformity (brownish tint at the top) which they did not mention...


They did, just not those exact words "The luminance uniformity of the screen was moderate. The screen was darker along the top edge for some reason, where luminance dropped down by 29% to 93 cd/m2 in the most extreme cases. The central and lower areas of the screen were more uniform though, and overall 63% of the screen was within a 10% deviance of the centrally calibrated point."


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Yes but Acer will be here in 1-2 months and honestly gaming on a regular monitor now just seems so laggy.
> G-Sync makes everything so smooth i can clearly see how you would benefit from this in FPS.


I waited year for this monitor. I can as well wait 1 more month. Besides I don't this that company that makes you return 3-5 monitors to have A CHANCE to get quality one deserves your money.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> They did, just not those exact words "The luminance uniformity of the screen was moderate. The screen was darker along the top edge for some reason, where luminance dropped down by 29% to 93 cd/m2 in the most extreme cases. The central and lower areas of the screen were more uniform though, and overall 63% of the screen was within a 10% deviance of the centrally calibrated point."


Luminance uniformity and temperature uniformity are not the same thing. A 800-1000K deviation in temperature is unheard of.


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I waited year for this monitor. I can as well wait 1 more month. Besides I don't this that company that makes you return 3-5 monitors to have A CHANCE to get quality one deserves your money.


I only feel bad for my supplier, they are really cooperative.
If I bought it direct from Asus i would send it back until somebody there cherry picked the unit like the one they send to the reviewers.

By the way, my supplier has a 7 % RMA number on this monitor which means that Asus will get away with its sloppy work!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Luminance uniformity and temperature uniformity are not the same thing. A 800-1000K deviation in temperature is unheard of.


Yep. I have it right in front of my eyes and it is insane. Glow and BLB are nothing compared to this... Return to the retailer and waiting for XB271HU...


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep. I have it right in front of my eyes and it is insane. Glow and BLB are nothing compared to this... Return to the retailer and waiting for XB271HU...


I'm in exactly the same boat. Going to return in a couple weeks for a refund and snag a XB from Amazon when I can find one in stock


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, so I just asked for refund. After more than month of fighting and 4 (FOUR!) PG279Q I am done with ASUS.
> 
> Now waiting for Acer XB271HU to come to Europe so I can give them a chance.
> 
> This time I will buy two at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were in month-life of this thread and dozens of units and users: totally 4 (FOUR) 100% acceptable units, from which two I would call cherry-picked and 2 very decent ones.
> 
> I went trough 4 monitors and didn't score flawless one. I would recommend getting refund and wait for Acer. Not only because Acer XB is so far much better quality but also because after what ASUS delivered I think they do not deserve our money.


Good decision... I'm done with ASUS as well. We can wait together. I don't trust Asus anymore, no way to buy any other products from them. Hell, they are repackaging returns are sell as a new ones with QC sticker on it. *** ? Do they think people are units ?This is fraud. I will ask my retailer a direct question tomorrow: "Did you re-pack this unit and sell as new" ? If they say no, we got this from ASUS, then we will know the truth. I'm sure retailer did not do it because all cables were sealed. So they would either need to cooperate with ASUS on this fraud and get new accessories to be packed with returned panels or ASUS make this on it's own. Unbelievable....


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> I'm in exactly the same boat. Going to return in a couple weeks for a refund and snag a XB from Amazon when I can find one in stock


Yep. This is only reasonable decision or wait until Asus put their crap together. But for me it does not matter, I'm done with them. Reason see above. TBH, the XB270HU was much better than this crap. Also these new ones with 165Hz could be interesting... But how to distinguish...

If you are from US then you have bigger change to grab one now, we from Europe need to wait and nobody knows when available here. Most probably the next year


----------



## AnimeNY

Have the December Model's entered circulation yet? I'm holding on to mine until then to see if these issues will be fixed with these new models , the dust issue should be a none issue and the hopefully the BlackLightBleed should be as well that is assuming they plan to fix these issue.

I know that the Original Rog swift had issues but was it this bad?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Have the December Model's entered circulation yet? I'm holding on to mine until then to see if these issues will be fixed with these new models , the dust issue should be a none issue and the hopefully the BlackLightBleed should be as well that is assuming they plan to fix these issue.
> 
> I know that the Original Rog swift had issues but was it this bad?


Man, there was not single November unit yet reported and people are still getting refurbished September panels and you are asking for December units







. LOL!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, there was not single November unit yet reported and people are still getting refurbished September panels and you are asking for December units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL!


I don't think were going to see newer models until asus can get rid of most September models.


----------



## misiak

Look at this crap guys, it's just ridiculous. How anyone can live with this ??? My 2nd one, repacked with QC sticker and much worse that my first one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, there was not single November unit yet reported and people are still getting refurbished September panels and you are asking for December units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL!


Refurbished ?????!!!! No, they just re-pack returns with sealed accessories so it looks like new, put a QC sticker on it and sell as new! People, do not but this monitor now. You risk to much. They need to get rid of all September returns and I'm sure this is a big number.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Look at this crap guys, it's just ridiculous. How anyone can live with this ??? My 2nd one, repacked with QC sticker and much worse that my first one.


Not sure what's worse, the temperature shift or the fact you're using Internet Explorer


----------



## batmanwcm

Honestly guys, no matter how much you like the design of the PG279Q, if you're unhappy with the monitor, return it and get the Acer XB271HU. After sifting through their owner's thread and see Vega show off 5 near-flawless XB271HU's, this is pretty much the panel to pick until Asus gets their act together.


----------



## philthy84

Just decided to RMA my monitor back to Newegg. Thought I could live with the piece of dust but it eventually kept drawing my attention when browsing the web, gaming it didn't distract me. This sucks I'm already missing the 144Hz and G-sync. Going to contribute my S/N for the unit I returned to the corresponding thread. I'm hoping Newegg gets the Acer XB271HU soon I'll jump ship once they do but I'm willing to give Asus one more shot at providing me with a defect free monitor.


----------



## Ryzone

I also wanted to add the PG I just returned to amazon it had much better BLB than my first one and I remember the bottom right IPS glow coming through and making that corner feel washed out, but with the one I just sent back I couldn't see the glow in games, and I played a lot of cs:go and battlefront, this past friday, saturday and sunday. I shipped it off on monday. Both models I got were september models.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I thought it will be a September. Check if you have the same issue as this:


Yup, that is the exact problem I have! So annoying! And you're right - I can't live with it. So much so, I returned the monitor back to Amazon today for a complete refund! It makes no sense to RMA this thing, what with the countless problems people are having with this monitor. As soon as Amazon credits my account for the Asus monitor, I'm going to buy the Acer one. Seems like that one has far fewer complaints and more people seem to be happier with that monitor overall, albeit it's a smaller sample size. But still - from everything I've seen/read, the Acer one looks like the way to go.


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Yup, that is the exact problem I have! So annoying! And you're right - I can't live with it. So much so, I returned the monitor back to Amazon today for a complete refund! It makes no sense to RMA this thing, what with the countless problems people are having with this monitor. As soon as Amazon credits my account for the Asus monitor, I'm going to buy the Acer one. Seems like that one has far fewer complaints and more people seem to be happier with that monitor overall, albeit it's a smaller sample size. But still - from everything I've seen/read, the Acer one looks like the way to go.


I'm trying to test to see if i have color shift. Is the best way of checking a white background? I have noticed anything sevre like that in the video but i'm paranoid that i may have it as well without even noticing!


----------



## michael-ocn

Vega's videos are pretty compelling, but in the acer thread I also saw some images that look a lot like the images in this thread. Once I toned down the brightness on the asus 279 panel, the glow/bleed out of the bottom right corner was much less. The default brightness is overly cranked up at 80, 30'ish is a more optimal value.

I'm not sure what imagonnado?


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I'm trying to test to see if i have color shift. Is the best way of checking a white background? I have noticed anything sevre like that in the video but i'm paranoid that i may have it as well without even noticing!


I like using Yahoo. Go to yahoo, and scroll down. Look at the white background as the text is moving up. If you have it (hopefully, you don't), you'll notice the color shift from white to not so white towards the upper half of the screen.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I'm trying to test to see if i have color shift. Is the best way of checking a white background? I have noticed anything sevre like that in the video but i'm paranoid that i may have it as well without even noticing!


It stands out the most for me right here in this forum just like the video a few posts ago. The empty text box is clearly white at the bottom of my screen, then as I scroll the box toward the top it turns a grayish tan and makes me die a little inside


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It stands out the most for me right here in this forum just like the video a few posts ago. The empty text box is clearly white at the bottom of my screen, then as I scroll the box toward the top it turns a grayish tan and makes me die a little inside


Yup, same here. I first noticed this when I visited Yahoo and scrolled down and observed the white background towards the top half of the screen. That right there was a dealbreaker for me and prompted me to seek full refund from Amazon. It's a great monitor but has too many issues. I'll get the Acer one soon and see how it compares. In the meantime, I'm back to my Rog Swift TN.


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> I like using Yahoo. Go to yahoo, and scroll down. Look at the white background as the text is moving up. If you have it (hopefully, you don't), you'll notice the color shift from white to not so white towards the upper half of the screen.


Great tip! just tried scrolling up and down on yahoo home page (even better with 120hz smoothness) unless my eyes deceive me i have not noticed any temperature shifts. The main and really only problem i have are some small backlight bleed but i can live with that knowing i have no dead pixels and dust (And hopefully no temperature shifts). I have an October build that i ordered on the 1st of this month so hopefully it was fixed?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I'm trying to test to see if i have color shift. Is the best way of checking a white background? I have noticed anything sevre like that in the video but i'm paranoid that i may have it as well without even noticing!


Try putting overclock.net in fullscreen and scrolling, just like in the video.

Not sure this helps tests that specifically, but this page has been useful for me.
http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Great tip! just tried scrolling up and down on yahoo home page (even better with 120hz smoothness) unless my eyes deceive me i have not noticed any temperature shifts. The main and really only problem i have are some small backlight bleed but i can live with that knowing i have no dead pixels and dust (And hopefully no temperature shifts). I have an October build that i ordered on the 1st of this month so hopefully it was fixed?


Yeah, I had a September build. So, maybe the problem was fixed on yours? In any case, it's extremely easy to spot the temperature change and since you're having trouble spotting it, it probably means that issue doesn't exist on your monitor. It looks like you have a good monitor, then.


----------



## wahlzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> It stands out the most for me right here in this forum just like the video a few posts ago. The empty text box is clearly white at the bottom of my screen, then as I scroll the box toward the top it turns a grayish tan and makes me die a little inside


Exactly the same here, although I have to look for it, but once I do it is obviously a 5-10% difference which makes me sad


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Try putting overclock.net in fullscreen and scrolling, just like in the video.
> 
> Not sure this helps tests that specifically, but this page has been useful for me.
> http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html


Thanks for this!







I wanted to see if there are any sort of color shifts and i'm having a hard time detecting it. Why does this monitor have to have so many issues?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Yeah, I had a September build. So, maybe the problem was fixed on yours? In any case, it's extremely easy to spot the temperature change and since you're having trouble spotting it, it probably means that issue doesn't exist on your monitor. It looks like you have a good monitor, then.


I was considering doing an RMA to see if the backlight issue has been fixed but i'm reminded that i may open up the ability of receiving a swift with a plethora of issues it can have even more bleed , color shift problems , dust , harsh glow etc. No wonder people are jumping ship on the Acer , it seems like Asus and AU are trying to burn bridges at this point.


----------



## batmanwcm

I don't have that issue as well. It's also a Sept. build. Just that stupid spec of dust.... Ughhhh


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I was considering doing an RMA to see if the backlight issue has been fixed but i'm reminded that i may open up the ability of receiving a swift with a plethora of issues it can have even more bleed , color shift problems , dust , harsh glow etc. No wonder people are jumping ship on the Acer , it seems like Asus and AU are trying to burn bridges at this point.


No, no, no, I would not gamble at this point, as your monitor is good enough. I think the chances of you scoring a worse monitor is very high, so don't do it!


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I don't have that issue as well. It's also a Sept. build. Just that stupid spec of dust.... Ughhhh


Any bleed issues? if its only a spec of dust you have a diamond in a sea of dirt







I guess playing the Rog swift game is basically like playing a game of pick your poison. Of all of the affected evils which one can you deal with the most? I guess for me would be the bleed as its not super blatant for me , however things like dead pixels or color shift i wouldn't be able to stand and would be grounds for an instant RMA.


----------



## qsswd

Hello Guys,
As like most of you I was waiting in eager anticipation for this package to arrive. got mine yesterday from amazon, I was so exited when I received it. Luckily when I opened the package there was *no QC sticker* but when I opened the monitor I reality got so disappointed due to manufacture date (*SEMPTEMBER panel*)






















However, I started testing this monitor and luckily there is *No dead pixels or dust*

Here is some pics!

*I'm using tftcentral Recommended Optimum Settings*















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tAngxDIehA


----------



## Cheng Chengers

Wow that's a keeper! I ordered mine last night and will be here by the end of this week. I hope I get a decent one.


----------



## slidero

Is there any downside to just leaving the OC @ 165hz?


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Is there any downside to just leaving the OC @ 165hz?


Having a hotter graphics card at idle, if you're fine with the temps I reckon business as usual

My 980ti classy rams up to ~950mhz idle from 135, resulting in an increase of 5-6 degrees when idle (I'm on air)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsswd*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> As like most of you I was waiting in eager anticipation for this package to arrive. got mine yesterday from amazon, I was so exited when I received it. Luckily when I opened the package there was *no QC sticker* but when I opened the monitor I reality got so disappointed due to manufacture date (*SEMPTEMBER panel*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I started testing this monitor and luckily there is *No dead pixels or dust*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tAngxDIehA


Well, I think I see yellow tint at the top. Best is to make a test with this REPLY window (because it is white) moving up and down. I can see on mine clearly that at very bottom this window is white as it should be and at the top is yellow.


----------



## michael-ocn

My sept panel has the tint up top, it's not real obvious but when you know what to look for you can see it.


----------



## qsswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheng Chengers*
> 
> Wow that's a keeper! I ordered mine last night and will be here by the end of this week. I hope I get a decent one.


I hope it does not change to the worse with time







. And gooood luck with yours:thumb:


----------



## qsswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I think I see yellow tint at the top. Best is to make a test with this REPLY window (because it is white) moving up and down. I can see on mine clearly that at very bottom this window is white as it should be and at the top is yellow.


I didn't see any yellow tint in real time but I might be wrong!!.














This is my first monitor after old monitor [email protected]









here's some videos I hope they are clear.!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esvqQw5CROA


----------



## Armath

How long did you guys RMA process take?

My supplier has just stated that mine can take up to 6 weeks, I nearly fell from the chair.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> How long did you guys RMA process take?
> 
> My supplier has just stated that mine can take up to 6 weeks, I nearly fell from the chair.


LOL! Mine stated that about 2 weeks but usually it takes faster, about week or so. 6 weeks I think might be little off. You better check your local consumer law to see if they can do it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsswd*
> 
> I didn't see any yellow tint in real time but I might be wrong!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first monitor after old monitor [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some videos I hope they are clear.!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esvqQw5CROA


Man, can't you really see that the top part is yellowish ??? Especially top left corner in 2nd video of google results ? That page should be pure white everywhere...


----------



## qsswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Man, can't you really see that the top part is ??? Especially top left corner in 2nd video of google results ? That page should be pure white everywhere...


Oooh, you're right there is some yellowish. on the top









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KUm3gQiMt4


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsswd*
> 
> Oooh, OK
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KUm3gQiMt4


You know, important is how you can see it. If you can't see it then perfect. But on mine it is so horrible that it is not possible for me to live with that.


----------



## misiak

BTW, who is interested in power consumption of this panel here are some measurements I've made:

*Monitor OFF:*

13W with deep sleep off
1W with deep sleep on

*Monitor ON:*

80% Brightness - 60Hz - 36W
80% Brightness - 120Hz - 38W
80% Brightness - 165Hz - 40W

Color does not matter...


----------



## mikesgt

So, interesting update to share. I just called Amazon to understand what their return policy is in case I decide to return my pg279q, and luckily I have until January 31st. They also said that the monitor has been pulled from their site for an 'investigation'. And they were not sure when or if it will be put back up. That is also why they extended my return window an additional 30 days. So if you are looking to buy off Amazon, you might be waiting a while.

They didn't know exactly what the investigation was related to, but I bet we can all guess.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So, interesting update to share. I just called Amazon to understand what their return policy is in case I decide to return my pg279q, and luckily I have until January 31st. They also said that the monitor has been pulled from their site for an 'investigation'. And they were not sure when or if it will be put back up. That is also why they extended my return window an additional 30 days. So if you are looking to buy off Amazon, you might be waiting a while.
> 
> They didn't no exactly what the investigation was related to, but I bet we can all guess.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So, interesting update to share. I just called Amazon to understand what their return policy is in case I decide to return my pg279q, and luckily I have until January 31st. They also said that the monitor has been pulled from their site for an 'investigation'. And they were not sure when or if it will be put back up. That is also why they extended my return window an additional 30 days. So if you are looking to buy off Amazon, you might be waiting a while.
> 
> They didn't no exactly what the investigation was related to, but I bet we can all guess.


I thought they banned me for doing a bad review, and thats why I couldn't find it.

Well, atleast some of the links in the process are honest perhaps. What a welcome change.


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So, interesting update to share. I just called Amazon to understand what their return policy is in case I decide to return my pg279q, and luckily I have until January 31st. They also said that the monitor has been pulled from their site for an 'investigation'. And they were not sure when or if it will be put back up. That is also why they extended my return window an additional 30 days. So if you are looking to buy off Amazon, you might be waiting a while.
> 
> They didn't no exactly what the investigation was related to, but I bet we can all guess.


LOL good for Amazon for trying to prevent anymore of Asus's sloppy second monitors being purchased by potential unsuspecting customers.


----------



## misiak

Perma link is still working







I'm sure they had incredibly high return rate for this so they've pulled it out. Also we haven't seen any November or December units and only few October ones. Likely ASUS do its best to get rid of September/October returns by repackaging them with QC sticker. Isn't this a fraud? Why resellers buy these from them? Only if ASUS will give them a good price...

http://www.amazon.com/SWIFT-PG279Q-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B017EVR2VM


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Perma link is still working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they had incredibly high return rate for this so they've pulled it out. Also we haven't seen any November or December units and only few October ones. Likely ASUS do its best to get rid of September/October returns by repackaging them with QC sticker. Isn't this a fraud? Why resellers buy these from them? Only if ASUS will give them a good price...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SWIFT-PG279Q-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B017EVR2VM


I am not even sure the retailers know this is happening. Hence why Amazon is shutting down sales until they can look into it. The fault is with Asus.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am not even sure the retailers know this is happening. Hence why Amazon is shutting down sales until they can look into it. The fault is with Asus.


Well at least amazon is nice enough to extend return policies for the holidays. Newegg is doing the same thing right now, but I'd rather buy from amazon lol.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am not even sure the retailers know this is happening. Hence why Amazon is shutting down sales until they can look into it. The fault is with Asus.


That's right, maybe they are not aware of that at all. They should be really investigated because if this is true it would be a fraud. And Asus could face a law suit at least from retailers. In any case this is disgusting. I've returned first just because it was plagued with issues, gave it another chance and I've got repacked, used panel with "QC passed" sticker which is even worse for a full price.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's right, maybe they are not aware of that at all. They should be really investigated because if this is true it would be a fraud. And Asus could face a law suit at least from retailers. In any case this is disgusting. I've returned first just because it was plagued with issues, gave it another chance and I've got repacked, used panel with "QC passed" sticker which is even worse for a full price.


and how was the quality of your second monitor that was repacked?


----------



## dannyk8232

To sell returned units as 'brand new in box' and not 'open box' or 'used' or 'refurbished' is absolutely fraud


----------



## Ryzone

I'm telling you guys 100% Asus is doing this. My first one from newegg was brand new, It wasn't taped over and no QC sticker was on the box. My second one QC sticker taped over and crumpled bubble wrap and screen was all dirty. Maybe because it came from Arizona lol? Anyways yeah there is something fishy going on, you would be dumb to think otherwise.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> and how was the quality of your second monitor that was repacked?


A tragedy. See here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/6640#post_24684213

and this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/6670#post_24684724
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I'm telling you guys 100% Asus is doing this. My first one from newegg was brand new, It wasn't taped over and no QC sticker was on the box. My second one QC sticker taped over and crumpled bubble wrap and screen was all dirty. Maybe because it came from Arizona lol? Anyways yeah there is something fishy going on, you would be dumb to think otherwise.


Yes, they are doing it. I have no doubt about this. I have exactly the same experience as Ryzone. He bought from US and I bought from EU. Different retailer, different continent! My first one was brand new without seal broken. Second one seal broken, re-taped, new cables and bubble foil on display completely messed.

@Ryzone, were your cables brand new and sealed ? Because mine were and who other than Asus has brand new accessories on their disposal???? *If this is not the proof I will eat my hat....*


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyk8232*
> 
> To sell returned units as 'brand new in box' and not 'open box' or 'used' or 'refurbished' is absolutely fraud


You right. And you know, they mask it with the "QC passed" sticker. It makes people think that especially theirs panel have been checked in Asus factory for faults. It gives an impression that it has been opened just because of this check as ASUS supply new sealed accessories with this. The truth is otherwise. It's a crap which was returned by someone for a reason. This is so ridiculous. I can't believe they are doing this...


----------



## sdmf74

If my monitor was opened/used prior to recieveing it I would definately return it but as far as Amazon doin an investigation I see no proof of that, maybe they will update their page this evening but whenever they have an issue with a product it says right on the product page
"under investigation" and this is not yet the case.

So anyway just got mine from amazon, its September unit (not sure how in hell they could still be getting shipments of september units) but its definatelyBRAND NEW thank god. Preliminary tests are Good, no funky foam sticking out from bottom right corner.
blb/glow seems very minimal on 80 brightness theres a little in the most common place bottom right corner & a small spot near the top bezel toward the right side which looks like its more of a frame issue cause when I press on it goes away.
No dead/stuck pixels that I have noticed or dust, boogers or cockroaches lol.
Please though link me to some areas I can perform some more thorough tests, links etc.
Oh I did notice that the top 2/3rds of screen when viewing this webpage are just slightly a little warmer than the bottom but its not severe and I havent done any sort of calibrations yet. I shall do more tests after I take a nap and its a little darker in here but im in the basement
and its pretty dark now so I think I got a good one on my first try.
I will post some pics later if you guys want, what ISO should I set camera at when taking pics?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If my monitor was opened/used prior to recieveing it I would definately return it but as far as Amazon doin an investigation I see no proof of that, maybe they will update their page this evening but whenever they have an issue with a product it says right on the product page
> "under investigation" and this is not yet the case.
> 
> So anyway just got mine from amazon, its September unit (not sure how in hell they could still be getting shipments of september units) but its definatelyBRAND NEW thank god. Preliminary tests are Good, no funky foam sticking out from bottom right corner.
> blb/glow seems very minimal on 80 brightness theres a little in the most common place bottom right corner & a small spot near the top bezel toward the right side which looks like its more of a frame issue cause when I press on it goes away.
> No dead/stuck pixels that I have noticed or dust, boogers or cockroaches lol.
> Please though link me to some areas I can perform some more thorough tests, links etc.
> Oh I did notice that the top 2/3rds of screen when viewing this webpage are just slightly a little warmer than the bottom but its not severe and I havent done any sort of calibrations yet. I shall do more tests after I take a nap and its a little darker in here but im in the basement
> and its pretty dark now so I think I got a good one on my first try.
> I will post some pics later if you guys want, what ISO should I set camera at when taking pics?


You know, mine was wrapped in black foil so I couldn't see this on delivery.

For photos try use ISO-1600, f/4.5, 1/6sec.

In any case check for this issue:


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You right. And you know, they mask it with the "QC passed" sticker. It makes people think that especially theirs panel have been checked in Asus factory for faults. It gives an impression that it has been opened just because of this check as ASUS supply new sealed accessories with this. The truth is otherwise. It's a crap which was returned by someone for a reason. This is so ridiculous. I can't believe they are doing this...


It's not so simple as that. Sometimes people return items for no valid reason. They bought two, picked the better of the two and returned the other. They didn't like how it smelled. Suddenly discovered a better use for $800. It didn't hit 1500Mhz on air at stock voltage. They saw the red feet on the new predator and had to have that. I think Items returned for reasons like that should be resold.

I have a monitor at work that I think has some tinting near the edges. I've never looked so closely at monitors before and am wondering if slight tinting is a common artifact? I'm going to look more closely at a few other monitors.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> It's not so simple as that. Sometimes people return items for no valid reason. They bought two, picked the better of the two and returned the other. They didn't like how it smelled. Suddenly discovered a better use for $800. It didn't hit 1500Mhz on air at stock voltage. They saw the red feet on the new predator and had to have that. I think Items returned for reasons like that should be resold.
> 
> I have a monitor at work that I think has some tinting near the edges. I've never looked so closely at monitors before and am wondering if slight tinting is a common artifact? I'm going to look more closely at a few other monitors.


Well, you are wrong here. Yes people may return also a good products but ASUS *CAN'T* sell them as band new to retailers. This is a fraud from their side. They can sell them as refurbished or opened, but definitely not as a new product. And it's the same with resellers. They also can't sell opened products. They must mark them as "opened" at least. I would never buy opened or refurbished product, especially when it comes to monitors!

That tinting is most probably a bleeding and it is not normal on any panel...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You know, mine was wrapped in black foil so I couldn't see this on delivery.
> 
> For photos try use ISO-1600, f/4.5, 1/6sec.
> 
> In any case check for this issue:


Yes that was one of the first test I did, I saw your video previously and this was one of the issues that really concerned me but honestly when scrolling its hard to notice, thankfully mines not severe and I dont think it will be an issue in the future cause I have to really look for it to notice.
BTW preliminary photos look horrible, looks nothing like what it really looks like. I dont have a DSLR but its a decent camera I will try later to change some settings and see. Videos much more representative.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, you are wrong here. Yes people may return also a good products but ASUS *CAN'T* sell them as band new to retailers. This is a fraud from their side. They can sell them as refurbished or opened, but definitely not as a new product. And it's the same with resellers. They also can't sell opened products. They must mark them as "opened" at least. I would never buy opened or refurbished product, especially when it comes to monitors!


Miz I must say I agree with you when I first worked for ultimate electronics i worked in the warehouse and as soon as any product was returned we had to evaluate it first for missing parts, manuals etc. then rebag everything, shrink wrap etc. make it look as good as possible
& then repack/rebox it and put a big red and white "open box" sticker next to the bar code and sign our name, the condition of product (with a grade), completeness & date then allow the salespeople to discount it accordingly. I know this is different cause Asus isnt brick & mortar
but the dreadful Corsair & wonderful EVGA have B-stock sales all the time. Ever seen Asus do one? Hell no why when they can get full price, its extremely shady business. And a monitor is one of the last things I would buy used knowing the way some people
treat expensive gear.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, you are wrong here. Yes people may return also a good products but ASUS *CAN'T* sell them as band new to retailers. This is a fraud from their side. They can sell them as refurbished or opened, but definitely not as a new product. And it's the same with resellers. They also can't sell opened products. They must mark them as "opened" at least. I would never buy opened or refurbished product, especially when it comes to monitors!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes that was one of the first test I did, I saw your video previously and this was one of the issues that really concerned me but honestly when scrolling its hard to notice, thankfully mines not severe and I dont think it will be an issue in the future cause I have to really look for it to notice.
> BTW preliminary photos look horrible, looks nothing like what it really looks like. I dont have a DSLR but its a decent camera I will try later to change some settings and see. Videos much more representative.
> Miz I must say I agree with you when I first worked for ultimate electronics i worked in the warehouse and as soon as any product was returned we had to evaluate it first for missing parts, manuals etc. then rebag everything, shrink wrap etc. make it look as good as possible
> & then repack/rebox it and put a big red and white "open box" sticker next to the bar code and sign our name, the condition of product (with a grade), completeness & date then allow the salespeople to discount it accordingly. I know this is different cause Asus isnt brick & mortar
> but the dreadful Corsair & wonderful EVGA have B-stock sales all the time. Ever seen Asus do one? Hell no why when they can get full price, its extremely shady business. And a monitor is one of the last things I would buy used knowing the way some people
> treat expensive gear.


Thanks you've posted this. Asus is a greedy company and don't deserve our money.

Glad yours is fine, it always comes down if you are satisfied with product or not. Mine uniformity is serious and I know I couldn't live with it. Well, if it would be a brand new I would say myself: "Damn, a bad luck again". But this what happened to me is driving me nuts. If they would tell me it has "QC passed" sticker, aka it was returned by someone I would never buy it and cancel the order immediately. But it's only because I'm educated. Most people have no idea about this and for them "QC passed" means they've must have gotten something special. This is the saddest part on this...

Now I will loose 20 euros to send it back and it brought me only hassles.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If my monitor was opened/used prior to recieveing it I would definately return it but as far as Amazon doin an investigation I see no proof of that, maybe they will update their page this evening but whenever they have an issue with a product it says right on the product page
> "under investigation" and this is not yet the case.
> 
> So anyway just got mine from amazon, its September unit (not sure how in hell they could still be getting shipments of september units) but its definatelyBRAND NEW thank god. Preliminary tests are Good, no funky foam sticking out from bottom right corner.
> blb/glow seems very minimal on 80 brightness theres a little in the most common place bottom right corner & a small spot near the top bezel toward the right side which looks like its more of a frame issue cause when I press on it goes away.
> No dead/stuck pixels that I have noticed or dust, boogers or cockroaches lol.
> Please though link me to some areas I can perform some more thorough tests, links etc.
> Oh I did notice that the top 2/3rds of screen when viewing this webpage are just slightly a little warmer than the bottom but its not severe and I havent done any sort of calibrations yet. I shall do more tests after I take a nap and its a little darker in here but im in the basement
> and its pretty dark now so I think I got a good one on my first try.
> I will post some pics later if you guys want, what ISO should I set camera at when taking pics?


So when you say warmer, you are saying that there is a slightly yellowish tint to the top 2/3 of your screen? My monitor sounds exactly like yours... perfect in almost every way except a slight tint at the top that I have to look for in order to see.


----------



## sdmf74

Correct. If I put my head down closer to the desk and look closely I can see a slight difference. best way to describe it is the bottom of the screen looks cooler or more blue than the top. I now am noticing a little more backlight bleed than before and in the lower left corner but unfortunately I dont think an exchange would yield a better one. It not much worse than the BLB my 55" LG tv has.
Im gonna use it for a couple weeks and make a decision. I dont have another $800 or I would buy a second one and keep the better of the two.

Im still trying to figure out why theres new shipments of September models. Mine looked brand new in every way.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If my monitor was opened/used prior to recieveing it I would definately return it but as far as Amazon doin an investigation I see no proof of that, maybe they will update their page this evening but whenever they have an issue with a product it says right on the product page
> "under investigation" and this is not yet the case.
> 
> So anyway just got mine from amazon, its September unit (not sure how in hell they could still be getting shipments of september units) but its definatelyBRAND NEW thank god. Preliminary tests are Good, no funky foam sticking out from bottom right corner.
> blb/glow seems very minimal on 80 brightness theres a little in the most common place bottom right corner & a small spot near the top bezel toward the right side which looks like its more of a frame issue cause when I press on it goes away.
> No dead/stuck pixels that I have noticed or dust, boogers or cockroaches lol.
> Please though link me to some areas I can perform some more thorough tests, links etc.
> Oh I did notice that the top 2/3rds of screen when viewing this webpage are just slightly a little warmer than the bottom but its not severe and I havent done any sort of calibrations yet. I shall do more tests after I take a nap and its a little darker in here but im in the basement
> and its pretty dark now so I think I got a good one on my first try.
> I will post some pics later if you guys want, what ISO should I set camera at when taking pics?


I don't know man, that is what they told me when I called in this morning. They said that product now has an extended return period, and is under investigation. And at this point it is been taken off their site and there is no known time as to when it will become available again. Pretty much exactly what they said to me.


----------



## philthy84

Newegg is selling Open Box versions of the PG279Q.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660R&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660R-_-Product

I wonder how many they have LOL!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Newegg is selling Open Box versions of the PG279Q.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660R&cm_re=pg279q-_-24-236-660R-_-Product
> 
> I wonder how many they have LOL!


$640 pretty good actually.


----------



## philthy84

Ohh wow they sold out faster than I thought, I guess people want to buy a lottery ticket that is sure to lose!


----------



## Lourad

I have two pg279q to test, one from Amazon and one from newegg. My question is what program is best to test for dead pixels (different background colors). Uniformity?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> My question is what program is best to test for dead pixels (different background colors). Uniformity?


I use this: http://dps.uk.com/software/dpt


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> I use this: http://dps.uk.com/software/dpt


Thank you.
The Amazon monitor is a September build, but so far it looks like a keeper.
No QC sticker, very little blb on the top right and some on the right side.
No dead pixels that can tell, no dirt.
The Newegg one has a QC sticker, I am not even sure I want to open the box.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Thank you.
> The Amazon monitor is a September build, but so far it looks like a keeper.
> No QC sticker, very little blb on the top right and some on the right side.
> No dead pixels that can tell, no dirt.
> The Newegg one has a QC sticker, I am not even sure I want to open the box.


uniformity??


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> uniformity??


There are areas that look a little darker than others, but not the top third like I have seen in this thread.
I am waiting for my wife to go to sleep and turn off all the lights and recheck everything.

Update: I opened the Newegg monitor, well why not kinda thing.
It is an October build and it has twice the blb as my Amazon monitor.
Also there is a small cluster of white pixels middle bottom of the monitor.
This one is going back.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> I have two pg279q to test, one from Amazon and one from newegg. My question is what program is best to test for dead pixels (different background colors). Uniformity?


Here's a web based tool
http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html
http://tft.vanity.dk/

Aida64 has a monitor test suite too.


----------



## kot0005

Just picked up my monitor from Scorptec in Melbourne and its a OCTOBER build, no damage on stickers, dust or dead pixels, Has silver glow, minimum bleed.


----------



## wahlzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So, interesting update to share. I just called Amazon to understand what their return policy is in case I decide to return my pg279q, and luckily I have until January 31st. They also said that the monitor has been pulled from their site for an 'investigation'. And they were not sure when or if it will be put back up. That is also why they extended my return window an additional 30 days. So if you are looking to buy off Amazon, you might be waiting a while.
> 
> They didn't know exactly what the investigation was related to, but I bet we can all guess.


According to my Amazon order's page, I also have until Jan 31st to return my PG279Q, but I thought that was ordinary as part of all products purchased during Amazon's annual holiday returns policy period?


----------



## gzboli

Both the acer and asus have return dates of Jan 31st


----------



## Dirk-Diggler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Just picked up my monitor from Scorptec in Melbourne and its a OCTOBER build, no damage on stickers, dust or dead pixels, Has silver glow, minimum bleed.


Lucky for you; I got the first batch Scorptec had and I got stuck with a September build and a "We will need to contact ASUS regarding your issues" canned response over a direct replacement...


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirk-Diggler*
> 
> Lucky for you; I got the first batch Scorptec had and I got stuck with a September build and a "We will need to contact ASUS regarding your issues" canned response over a direct replacement...


what was wrong with yours? get one now if you can. Go to clayton they will let you test it in store if you ask.

I was on Acer x34 predator and it had banding/ coil whine. I sent it to repair to the acer service centre and they put some nice scratches on my monitors so I got the money refunded. Never buying anything acer again, they just suck at making gaming stuff.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirk-Diggler*
> 
> Lucky for you; I got the first batch Scorptec had and I got stuck with a September build and a "We will need to contact ASUS regarding your issues" canned response over a direct replacement...


If I were you I'd ask for a refund at this point. They will arrange a swap with Asus who will most likely send you a "refurb", I'm sure you can see where this is going.


----------



## Dirk-Diggler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> what was wrong with yours? get one now if you can. Go to clayton they will let you test it in store if you ask.
> 
> I was on Acer x34 predator and it had banding/ coil whine. I sent it to repair to the acer service centre and they put some nice scratches on my monitors so I got the money refunded. Never buying anything acer again, they just suck at making gaming stuff.


I don't live in Melbourne, so I have to post stuff off etc. I have the dark top 1/3 of the screen, right side yellowing backlight and dust at the top right of the screen.

None of which I see when watching media or gaming, but it's there and not dust free, uniform with a silver glow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If I were you I'd ask for a refund at this point. They will arrange a swap with Asus who will most likely send you a "refurb", I'm sure you can see where this is going.


Yeah I kinda tried, might have to be more forceful about it. We need more places that offer checked monitors before sending with a guarantee on it, for high end ones anyhow.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Ohh wow they sold out faster than I thought, I guess people want to buy a lottery ticket that is sure to lose!


Who the hell would want to buy a returned monitor???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Thank you.
> The Amazon monitor is a September build, but so far it looks like a keeper.
> No QC sticker, very little blb on the top right and some on the right side.
> No dead pixels that can tell, no dirt.
> The Newegg one has a QC sticker, I am not even sure I want to open the box.


Well, you could check if original ASUS seal is broken. If so, I wouldn't bother to open it







On 99% it is September model already returned because of crap quality.

EDIT: Ah, just read your post. So they've already started to re-sell returned October units as new... Great....


----------



## kot0005

First and second pics @ 25 brightness:





Third pic @ 100 brightness:


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> First one and second one @ 25 brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third one @ 100 brightness:


What manufacturing dates they are ? I would recommend to take shoots from at least 2 - 3m to completely eliminate glow. I've had orange glow in right bottom and noticed that if I stepped back I could see a bleed in that corner. Therefore the glow is orange. It's because BLB. The glow should be silver. Orange glow = defect.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What manufacturing dates they are ? I would recommend to take shoots from at least 2 - 3m to completely eliminate glow. I've had orange glow in right bottom and noticed that if I stepped back I could see a bleed in that corner. Therefore the glow is orange. It's because BLB. The glow should be silver. Orange glow = defect.


Its just one monitor lol, I was numbering the photos. October build. They got these in yesterday morning.


----------



## kot0005

Just checked from 2 meters because that's how big my room is. No orange glow. can see the top left bleed though, but it isn't bad.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Its just one monitor lol, I was numbering the photos. October build. They got these in yesterday morning.


Ah sorry







In any case, looks decent. Definitely October panels are much better than September ones. Hope November or December will be the same as XB270HU







In any case, I'm going to buy this Acer this time.


----------



## OP20

Just opened mine from Amazon today. September build. Orange glow everwhere and what is either dust or a dead pixel.. hard to tell. Would send it back to Amazon for a new one but it looks like theyre sold out and most likely will be for awhile.


----------



## Darylrese

So i have just purchased 2 x Dell U2515H Ultra-sharp monitors for work and these are my first IPS monitors except for the ASUS PG279Q's i tried.

The IPS glow on these is barely even visible and no backlight bleed at all. Having now seen these and used them, the ASUS PG279Q is absolute trash. I'm not surprised you guys are unhappy with this monitor.

I am still happy with my Dell SD2716DG for gaming at home and the Dell U2515H's at work.

Can't wait until some gaming monitors have good IPS panels though, the colours and glossy coating is just awesome. Just a shame this monitor isn't it.


----------



## Cheng Chengers

I thought the October builds were just as worst as the September builds?? Or was it the other way around?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheng Chengers*
> 
> I thought the October builds were just as worst as the September builds?? Or was it the other way around?


No, October seems to be much better. Ask Benny about it. I had 2x September and both sucked a lot. Hoped my 2nd one will be October panel (ordered 4.12!) but it turned to be September panel repacked by Asus with QC sticker. Obviously it was a return and they just sold it again as new... The quality was really bad. See my story few posts above...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Who the hell would want to buy a returned monitor???


Some people will surely buy a returned monitor with defects to save a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## mikesgt

So I noticed Amazon had a stock of the Acer monitors in, & I managed to snag the last one. I plan to do a comparison once I receive it to the Asus monitor I have now, which is pretty close to defect free. And btw, my Asus is a September and had a QC sticker on it. No idea why someone would rma'd this one. I am still skeptical on what is truly happening with these qc stickers tbh


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some people will surely buy a returned monitor with defects to save a couple hundred dollars.


Yes, but is it worth of it ? Usually you get maybe 50 or 100$ off with such expensive monitors but almost 100% chance you get a product with some defect. But maybe those people are not aware of it or does not care at all.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So I noticed Amazon had a stock of the Acer monitors in, & I managed to snag the last one. I plan to do a comparison once I receive it to the Asus monitor I have now, which is pretty close to defect free. And btw, my Asus is a September and had a QC sticker on it. No idea why someone would rma'd this one. I am still skeptical on what is truly happening with these qc stickers tbh


Maybe tint, some people are extremely sensitive to id including me. Or dead/stuck pixels, or orange glow. I don't know but there are many reasons







Important if you are OK with it...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe tint, some people are extremely sensitive to id including me. Or dead/stuck pixels, or orange glow. I don't know but there are many reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important if you are OK with it...


mine has slight tint, but you have to look for it. Other than that, minimal BLB (tiny bit in upper right, none any where else) and no dead pixels or dust.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> mine has slight tint, but you have to look for it. Other than that, minimal BLB (tiny bit in upper right, none any where else) and no dead pixels or dust.


Well for me this is pretty bad. Same as mine and found it very annoying. It's hard to spot if you quickly look at the screen but if you look for a while this tint become obvious. Just try to drag explorer windows from bottom to top and back and you will see how it's yellowish at the top and white at bottom. It's September so I'm not surprised. This is not a problem in games, but browsing or some work in desktop this is noticeable. It looks like some gradient is applied to the screen.

Any case, looking forward for you comparison with XB271. I'm interested especially in this uniformity.

@Vega, any chance you can compare this ? Has XB271 also that yellowish tint at the top ???


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well for me this is pretty bad. Same as mine and found it very annoying. It's hard to spot if you quickly look at the screen but if you look for a while this tint become obvious. Just try to drag explorer windows from bottom to top and back and you will see how it's yellowish at the top and white at bottom. It's September so I'm not surprised. This is not a problem in games, but browsing or some work in desktop this is noticeable. It looks like some gradient is applied to the screen.
> 
> Any case, looking forward for you comparison with XB271. I'm interested especially in this uniformity.
> 
> @Vega, any chance you can compare this ? Has XB271 also that yellowish tint at the top ???


has anyone reported getting one that doesn't have uniformity issues? I would guess that is in all of these due to design


----------



## SgtBlack

Hi My first reply in this forum









Just for information...

Bought my PG279Q screen on Black Friday (In Sweden) and got a October monitor with QC Passed sticker on the box and with bleeding problems in three of the corners. Claimed it and got a new October monitor but without the QC sticker and it felt much better than the first one and with minimal bleeding. the BLB became more noticeable after I played for a while when the monitor became warmer. Unfortunately I can not say that October editione are better than the previous ones








Claimed the second monitor and canceled the purchase, has ordered an Acer XB271Hu instead which hopefully behave better than the Asus monitor. Hopefully delivered tomorrow before weekend


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> has anyone reported getting one that doesn't have uniformity issues? I would guess that is in all of these due to design


Well, I don't know if it is design but several people especially on October units said they have no such issues. All Septembers panels I saw here had some amount of this yellow tint at the top. Some of them really bad including both I've owned (see my YouTube videos). Therefore I'm waiting badly for XB271 review. Does anyone know when TFT will release it ? I hope they are working on it.

I think @Vega could tell something about that as he owns 4xPG279Qs and 5xXB271 but I didn't hear from him on this topic. Or did I miss it ?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I don't know if it is design but several people especially on October units said they have no such issues. All Septembers panels I saw here had some amount of this yellow tint at the top. Some of them really bad including both I've owned (see my YouTube videos). Therefore I'm waiting badly for XB271 review. Does anyone know when TFT will release it ? I hope they are working on it.
> 
> I think @Vega could tell something about that as he owns 4xPG279Qs and 5xXB271 but I didn't hear from him on this topic. Or did I miss it ?


https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/674944816799727617


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtBlack*
> 
> Hi My first reply in this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for information...
> 
> Bought my PG279Q screen on Black Friday (In Sweden) and got a October monitor with QC Passed sticker on the box and with bleeding problems in three of the corners. Claimed it and got a new October monitor but without the QC sticker and it felt much better than the first one and with minimal bleeding. the BLB became more noticeable after I played for a while when the monitor became warmer. Unfortunately I can not say that October editione are better than the previous ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claimed the second monitor and canceled the purchase, has ordered an Acer XB271Hu instead which hopefully behave better than the Asus monitor. Hopefully delivered tomorrow before weekend


Seems you had same problems as @Benny. It started bleeding after some time of use. Your first one with QC... Was the seal broken and has it been used? I think someone returned it and they've repackaged it. Also did you notice any yellow tint at the top of the screen? Please keep us informed how is your XB271, I'm interested especially with uniformity and this damn yellow tint.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems you had same problems as @Benny. It started bleeding after some time of use. Your first one with QC... Was the seal broken and has it been used? I think someone returned it and they've repackaged it. Also did you notice any yellow tint at the top of the screen? Please keep us informed how is your XB271, I'm interested especially with uniformity and this damn yellow tint.


Yup, same issue that I got. My second PG was Octobera and seemed to be keeper and then developed HUGE BLB strip on left side of panel and I was done







.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/674944816799727617


Damn







Why the hell they are getting the monitor from Acer ??!! I'm sure this will be best of the best and we never see a better one. This cherry picking drive me nuts. It is like hey, make me the best ice cream because if it will be bad I will tell everyone... So I would be damn sure I can prepare them the best ice cream in the world. Ridiculous.

They should buy one from Amazon, make a review and if they don't want it return it. What's the problem here ??? Ya, because it is all paid by manufacturers...


----------



## SgtBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Seems you had same problems as @Benny. It started bleeding after some time of use. Your first one with QC... Was the seal broken and has it been used? I think someone returned it and they've repackaged it. Also did you notice any yellow tint at the top of the screen? Please keep us informed how is your XB271, I'm interested especially with uniformity and this damn yellow tint.


When I unpacked the first monitor that came with the QC sticker I felt somehow that it could just as easily been a refurbrish unit but then I never had an Asus monitor earlier, I could not know for sure. However, it felt better to pack up the second monitor which did not come with any QC sticker


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtBlack*
> 
> When I unpacked the first monitor that came with the QC sticker I felt somehow that it could just as easily been a refurbrish unit but then I never had an Asus monitor earlier, I could not know for sure. However, as I felt that it felt better to pack up the second monitor which did not come with any QC sticker


Yea, they are trying to give new cables and all that stuff to mask. Problem is that it is not even a refurb. It's the same damn panel which was returned. My first one without QC was nicely sealed, it smelled as new and packaging was untouched. This with QC fingerprints everywhere, foil warped, etc. And terrible quality. I'm sure they even don't bother to turn it on and check.

Did you notice any uniformity issues ? Yellow tint, etc. ?

I'm very curious on your XB271.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell they are getting the monitor from Acer ??!! I'm sure this will be best of the best and we never see a better one. This cherry picking drive me nuts. It is like hey, make me the best ice cream because if it will be bad I will tell everyone... So I would be damn sure I can prepare them the best ice cream in the world. Ridiculous.
> 
> They should buy one from Amazon, make a review and if they don't want it return it. What's the problem here ??? Ya, because it is all paid by manufacturers...


PG also was from ASUS so I don't know why are you supprised, even though I share your opinion about such "reviews".

But you must understand that reviews on big channels/sites like TFT or LinusTechTips are for promotion and marketing. So they will always send best units there.

If you wanna see normal review- read user reviews. I only read TFT for calibration settings and technical stuff. While BLB and other issues ratio and size is clear for me reading user reviews.

Thats hardware reviews today


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> PG also was from ASUS so I don't know why are you supprised, even though I share your opinion about such "reviews".
> 
> But you must understand that reviews on big channels/sites like TFT or LinusTechTips are for promotion and marketing. So they will always send best units there.
> 
> If you wanna see normal review- read user reviews. I only read TFT for calibration settings and technical stuff. While BLB and other issues ratio and size is clear for me reading user reviews.
> 
> Thats hardware reviews today


Yes. It's very sad. Then what do we need those reviews for... Linus... Don't tell me about him. I have never seen a bad review from him and always the actually reviewed panel is best in the world without any issues


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell they are getting the monitor from Acer ??!! I'm sure this will be best of the best and we never see a better one. This cherry picking drive me nuts. It is like hey, make me the best ice cream because if it will be bad I will tell everyone... So I would be damn sure I can prepare them the best ice cream in the world. Ridiculous.
> 
> They should buy one from Amazon, make a review and if they don't want it return it. What's the problem here ??? Ya, because it is all paid by manufacturers...


If they bought from Amazon, we'd never get the review with how little stock they get and how fast these are going out of stock







I myself missed the recent restock, but at least my order got in for next time


----------



## SgtBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yea, they are trying to give new cables and all that stuff to mask. Problem is that it is not even a refurb. It's the same damn panel which was returned. My first one without QC was nicely sealed, it smelled as new and packaging was untouched. This with QC fingerprints everywhere, foil warped, etc. And terrible quality. I'm sure they even don't bother to turn it on and check.
> 
> Did you notice any uniformity issues ? Yellow tint, etc. ?
> 
> I'm very curious on your XB271.


As for the issue with the yellow tint I'm not sure. Possibly that I noticed that it was slightly darker at the top, but hardly noticeable can not say for sure.

I am also excited over XB271, ive been looking forward to an IPS with good performance but happily without any quality problems








If it turns out that there are similar problems with the Acer, I will wait until OLED comes or at least until the IPS technology has developed some.


----------



## cyrax2768

I have a question to my fellow PG279Q owners, is the Light In Motion light on base supposed to stay on always even when the monitor is off? Once i turn it on it just pulses always. Not sure if its a defect or not, but other than that my monitor is pretty solid. Minimal light bleed top right, slight uniformity difference (unnoticeable in game only when looking for it), no dead pixel, no dust. I also have a Predator Xb271HU to test but to be honest side by side the PG279Q is my clear winner (October build). The XB271HU has a yellow look to it on same color settings as the Swift (granted there's not an ICC profile yet from TFT) and its not as bright at same settings of 40. Also my XB271HU has a noticeable BLB on the bottom center of screen as well as the bezel on the left isn't completely flush to edge so i see a little strip of light from this.


----------



## sdmf74

Not all September units are bad. Here is a video of my Sept. unit, taken @ 40 brightness. RGB set to TFTcentral settings
https://youtu.be/ZcZfZdEGS7I

Judging from recent posts it seems there are good units of both the Asus and the Acer as well as a ton of bad ones from both, so to say the Acer is the clear winner seems to be less likely every day. They just got off to a
much better start than Asus. A later one though.

To answer your question cyrax, my lights are on constant, not pulsing but honestly I havent payed attention if they remain on when powered down


----------



## soul03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> I have a question to my fellow PG279Q owners, is the Light In Motion light on base supposed to stay on always even when the monitor is off? Once i turn it on it just pulses always.


The pulse is normal while LiM is ON and monitor is OFF









My 2nd unit came in today. So far looking way way better than the previous one.

1st unit:


2nd unit with brightness @

25/100


80/100


EDIT:
Initially a few stuck pixels that disappeared after slightly pressing the area. No dead px.
October 2015
No QC sticker


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> The pulse is normal while LiM is ON and monitor is OFF


This makes sense just like the rog motherboards do when powered off


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> I have a question to my fellow PG279Q owners, is the Light In Motion light on base supposed to stay on always even when the monitor is off? Once i turn it on it just pulses always. Not sure if its a defect or not, but other than that my monitor is pretty solid. Minimal light bleed top right, slight uniformity difference (unnoticeable in game only when looking for it), no dead pixel, no dust. I also have a Predator Xb271HU to test but to be honest side by side the PG279Q is my clear winner (October build). The XB271HU has a yellow look to it on same color settings as the Swift (granted there's not an ICC profile yet from TFT) and its not as bright at same settings of 40. Also my XB271HU has a noticeable BLB on the bottom center of screen as well as the bezel on the left isn't completely flush to edge so i see a little strip of light from this.


mine does the same thing when I power off my rig. I think it is normal


----------



## sdmf74

[quote

Judging from recent posts it seems there are good units of both the Asus and the Acer as well as a ton of bad ones from both, so to say the Acer is the clear winner seems to be less likely every day. They just got off to a
much better start than Asus. A later one though.
[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not all September units are bad. Here is a video of my Sept. unit, taken @ 40 brightness. RGB set to TFTcentral settings
> https://youtu.be/ZcZfZdEGS7I
> 
> *Judging from recent posts it seems there are good units of both the Asus and the Acer as well as a ton of bad ones from both, so to say the Acer is the clear winner seems to be less likely every day. They just got off to a
> much better start than Asus, & a later one though.*


....or could just be that Acer is making an attempt to not make the same mistake they made with the 270 & are practicing better QC and Asus only cares about $$$$ and is packaging every unit for sale regardless of its defects.
This I think is the likely scenario since they are all basically Acer panels they could justify spending the money for QC


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> I have a question to my fellow PG279Q owners, is the Light In Motion light on base supposed to stay on always even when the monitor is off? Once i turn it on it just pulses always. Not sure if its a defect or not, but other than that my monitor is pretty solid. Minimal light bleed top right, slight uniformity difference (unnoticeable in game only when looking for it), no dead pixel, no dust. I also have a Predator Xb271HU to test but to be honest side by side the PG279Q is my clear winner (October build). The XB271HU has a yellow look to it on same color settings as the Swift (granted there's not an ICC profile yet from TFT) and its not as bright at same settings of 40. Also my XB271HU has a noticeable BLB on the bottom center of screen as well as the bezel on the left isn't completely flush to edge so i see a little strip of light from this.


Mine is solid when monitor is on and pulsing in stand by and driving me nuts. There should be a settings in the menu to decide...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul03*
> 
> The pulse is normal while LiM is ON and monitor is OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd unit came in today. So far looking way way better than the previous one.
> 
> 1st unit:
> 
> 
> 2nd unit with brightness @
> 
> 25/100
> 
> 
> 80/100
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Initially a few stuck pixels that disappeared after slightly pressing the area. No dead px.
> October 2015
> No QC sticker


That bleed in top right corner....


----------



## methyL

Now I have had pg279Q in 8 days(oktober model). And I haven't noticed the same BLB as first noticed.
I dont know if it gets worse after several hours of gaming?

My new pictures: ( Racing mode - 39brightness)




First Picture:


Its not a great camera.


----------



## alkoro

Looks like blb, to know for sure you will have to take a picture further back.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> Now I have had pg279Q in 8 days(oktober model). And I haven't noticed the same BLB as first noticed.
> I dont know if it gets worse after several hours of gaming?
> 
> My new pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> First Picture:
> 
> 
> Its not a great camera.


From user experiences it may go better or worse. In your case seems it is better now.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Looks like blb, to know for sure you will have to take a picture further back.


Everything orange is caused by BLB.... Silver is glow.


----------



## methyL

Okay. So you would say I should send this model back?
Its more noticeable when taking a photo.

Talked to Asus and they would come to my place and set a new pg279Q up.. if I wanted to swap this model out...
No packing --> sending back, and such..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> Okay. So you would say I should send this model back?
> Its more noticeable when taking a photo.
> 
> Talked to Asus and they would come to my place and set a new pg279Q up.. if I wanted to swap this model out...
> No packing --> sending back, and such..


So yours is October model ? It depends if you are fine with it or not. If you have doubts, then most probably you will not come over it later an it will bug you. For me, uniformity is crucial. I can't stand any yellow crap on a half of the screen. Some IPS glow or minor bleed I can accept. How it yours in this aspect ? If you browsing or work in a desktop can you see any uniformity problems like top 1/3 with yellow tint or similar issues?


----------



## methyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So yours is October model ? It depends if you are fine with it or not. If you have doubts, then most probably you will not come over it later an it will bug you. For me, uniformity is crucial. I can't stand any yellow crap on a half of the screen. Some IPS glow or minor bleed I can accept. How it yours in this aspect ? If you browsing or work in a desktop can you see any uniformity problems like top 1/3 with yellow tint or similar issues?


Yup it's a October model. There is only minor bleed right top corner and bottom right and left corner, but I have to look after it - it's not noticeable when looking directly in to the center of the screen.
When scrolling down on a bright site, there is a very slightly yellow tint in the bottom. Nothing that bugs me out.
Im gonna keep it over the weekdend to see if the BLB is gonna annoy me further..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> Yup it's a October model. There is only minor bleed right top corner and bottom right and left corner, but I have to look after it - it's not noticeable when looking directly in to the center of the screen.
> When scrolling down on a bright site, there is a very slightly yellow tint in the bottom. Nothing that bugs me out.
> Im gonna keep it over the weekdend to see if the BLB is gonna annoy me further..


It could be GLOW. It's orange or silver. Best to test it if you put black background, 100% brightness, dark room and you step back 2 - 3 meters from the screen. If you can see it, it's bleed. If not, it's glow. Some minor bleed and normal glow is acceptable. It's almost impossible to find a monitor without.

Interesting about your uniformity because majority of panels had yellow tint at the top 1/3 of the screen. Any chance you can take a photo of pure white background from 1m distance ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So I noticed Amazon had a stock of the Acer monitors in, & I managed to snag the last one. I plan to do a comparison once I receive it to the Asus monitor I have now, which is pretty close to defect free. And btw, my Asus is a September and had a QC sticker on it. No idea why someone would rma'd this one. I am still skeptical on what is truly happening with these qc stickers tbh


I'm real keen to see how they compare. I'm in a similar situation and thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> Now I have had pg279Q in 8 days(oktober model). And I haven't noticed the same BLB as first noticed.
> I dont know if it gets worse after several hours of gaming?
> 
> My new pictures: ( Racing mode - 39brightness)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Picture:
> 
> 
> Its not a great camera.


the backlight bleed on my monitor looks identical to yours. It really is not bad whatsoever


----------



## mikesgt

I would still like to know if anyone has received a Asus monitor that does not have the yellow tint to some degree on the upper one third of the display. I think it is just part of this monitor and that's just the way it is. You could order 100 monitors and I doubt you'll get one without it


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I would still like to know if anyone has received a Asus monitor that does not have the yellow tint to some degree on the upper one third of the display. I think it is just part of this monitor and that's just the way it is. You could order 100 monitors and I doubt you'll get one without it


I wonder if sdmf74's near- zero glow panel has tinting up top?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not all September units are bad. Here is a video of my Sept. unit, taken @ 40 brightness. RGB set to TFTcentral settings
> https://youtu.be/ZcZfZdEGS7I
> ...


----------



## sdmf74

Yes i discussed it earlier. It does but its not bad at all and have to really look for it to notice it. Im betting they all (asus) suffer from this issue as well. Some worse than others of course. This may be one area where the Acer panel is better or has it been reported on the Acer also?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes i discussed it earlier. It does but its not bad at all and have to really look for it to notice it. Im betting they all (asus) suffer from this issue as well. Some worse than others of course. This may be one area where the Acer panel is better or has it been reported on the Acer also?


good question, I would like to know this as well. I be willing to bet that this issue will probably never go away with this particular monitor. They may do something to improve the backlight bleed, but I doubt the tint problem is going to go away anytime soon. The backlight bleed seems to be the number one complaint about this monitor from what I've seen on this forum and on reviews


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> Okay. So you would say I should send this model back?
> Its more noticeable when taking a photo.
> 
> Talked to Asus and they would come to my place and set a new pg279Q up.. if I wanted to swap this model out...
> No packing --> sending back, and such..


Hey there,

Asus offered me the same thing - after my reseller misguided me to contact Asus for RMA purposes..

After talking back and forth I accepted Asus offer to do a "swap" at my place - right until I got confirmation emails.... It said something like this:

You will receive a "frankenstein" of other RMA'd monitors. ( So they would take all the ****ty panels that everyone sends in, and try "combine" em to a working monitor... ) and.. it gets better....

After calling Asus to ask what this was all about, the young bloke in the service center finally cut to the chase, and told me that there would be absolutely no guarentee that I would get a functioning monitor, and that he would suggest me to get a completely new one from the reseller.

Just for your information... But if the one I get now from my reseller isnt working correctly either - then I might actually try this, simply because I dont have to freaking send boxes around or wait 2-6 weeks for the product...


----------



## methyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Asus offered me the same thing - after my reseller misguided me to contact Asus for RMA purposes..
> 
> After talking back and forth I accepted Asus offer to do a "swap" at my place - right until I got confirmation emails.... It said something like this:
> 
> You will receive a "frankenstein" of other RMA'd monitors. ( So they would take all the ****ty panels that everyone sends in, and try "combine" em to a working monitor... ) and.. it gets better....
> 
> After calling Asus to ask what this was all about, the young bloke in the service centzer finally cut to the chase, and told me that there would be absolutely no guarentee that I would get a functioning monitor, and that he would suggest me to get a completely new one from the reseller.
> 
> Just for your information... But if the one I get now from my reseller isnt working correctly either - then I might actually try this, simply because I dont have to freaking send boxes around or wait 2-6 weeks for the product...


Ok ! Thanks for the heads up. If they really are trying to swap my monitor out with RMA monitors then i'm not in for that...
I don't have the time to repack and send the boxes back- so that they offer that kind of service is great. but then it should be new monitors.


----------



## methyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> the backlight bleed on my monitor looks identical to yours. It really is not bad whatsoever


Thx. It's nice to have someone with nearly the same BLB.
Have you noticed if your BLB is getting worse after serveral hours or even better? :S
When I look at the first pictures I took - the BLB were more servere.
So if BLB differs from how long the monitor have been active?


----------



## methyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It could be GLOW. It's orange or silver. Best to test it if you put black background, 100% brightness, dark room and you step back 2 - 3 meters from the screen. If you can see it, it's bleed. If not, it's glow. Some minor bleed and normal glow is acceptable. It's almost impossible to find a monitor without.
> 
> Interesting about your uniformity because majority of panels had yellow tint at the top 1/3 of the screen. Any chance you can take a photo of pure white background from 1m distance ?


UPDATED PICTURES BRIGHTNESS 100
I have taken a white screen picture 1m distance from the monitor:


BLB 2-3meters from monitor:


To much BLB? and what do you think of the uniformity of the white screen ? :S


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methyL*
> 
> UPDATED PICTURES BRIGHTNESS 100
> I have taken a white screen picture 1m distance from the monitor:
> 
> 
> BLB 2-3meters from monitor:
> 
> 
> To much BLB? and what do you think of the uniformity of the white screen ? :S


Well, this is mine at 100%. To be honest, if there would be no uniformity issue - I mean yellowish tint at the top of the screen I would probably keep it. I have similar BLB and on 55% brightness this is barely visible and I don't have too much problems with that. But uniformity I can't stand. Yours uniformity is much better. It's bit yellowish but even, it could be by different calibration. Look at mine where the top is yellowish a bottom colder and looks like dirty at the top.

Also it has 2 dead at the right side, one top, one bottom. Interesting is that they are both at the same vertical strip of leds. Do you have any dead pixels? If not, I would probably keep it... Camera is exaggerating so I believe your bleed is not so visible and if you set to 55% it should be fine.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, this is mine at 100%. To be honest, if there would be no uniformity issue - I mean yellowish tint at the top of the screen I would probably keep it. I have similar BLB and on 55% brightness this is barely visible and I don't have too much problems with that. But uniformity I can't stand. Yours uniformity is much better. It's bit yellowish but even, it could be by different calibration. Look at mine where the top is yellowish a bottom colder and looks like dirty at the top.
> 
> Also it has 2 dead at the right side, one top, one bottom. Interesting is that they are both at the same vertical strip of leds. Do you have any dead pixels? If not, I would probably keep it... Camera is exaggerating so I believe your bleed is not so visible and if you set to 55% it should be fine.


I guess everyone has their priorities when it comes to what defects these monitors have, but dead pixels is a no go for me. Is probably on the top of my list of reasons to RMA


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I guess everyone has their priorities when it comes to what defects these monitors have, but dead pixels is a no go for me. Is probably on the top of my list of reasons to RMA


True, but your BLB is totally unaccaptable for me. I mean you have like 9-10 BLB spots around frames man! That is like having light all around image! That is crap for me.

My trusty 1080p IPS have one tiny, small BLB spot that I needed 3 months to find after become paranoid from 4 returns of PG. It is so small that before that I couldn't even notice it (and I play in total dark). That is how it should be.

Dead pixel on top of that is fast, simple and sure return for me with refund. ASUS BS.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> True, but your BLB is totally unaccaptable for me. I mean you have like 9-10 BLB spots around frames man! That is like having light all around image! That is crap for me.
> 
> My trusty 1080p IPS have one tiny, small BLB spot that I needed 3 months to find after become paranoid from 4 returns of PG. It is so small that before that I couldn't even notice it (and I play in total dark). That is how it should be.
> 
> Dead pixel on top of that is fast, simple and sure return for me with refund. ASUS BS.


you must be thinking of someone else's monitor, mine has like no BLB...



And the bleed in the upper right is wayyyyyyyyy less in person, picture greatly exaggerates it


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> you must be thinking of someone else's monitor, mine has like no BLB...
> 
> 
> 
> And the bleed in the upper right is wayyyyyyyyy less in person, picture greatly exaggerates it


The right top corner has some bleed but otherwise it's perfect. If you can see mine, this corner is not a problem. I think Benny has meant my monitor or methyl's. Yes, there are too much bleed spots, however this is at 100% brightness and at 55% it is not so visible and don't look bad in person. It is too exaggerated on photos. But I don't say I'm satisfied with this. I could live with this if everything else is perfect but dead pixels and uniformity no way.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The right top corner has some bleed but otherwise it's perfect. If you can see mine, this corner is not a problem. I think Benny has meant my monitor or methyl's. Yes, there are too much bleed spots, however this is at 100% brightness and at 55% it is not so visible and don't look bad in person. It is too exaggerated on photos. But I don't say I'm satisfied with this. I could live with this if everything else is perfect but dead pixels and uniformity no way.


well, regarding the uniformity, I have yet to see someone post they have one without it 100%. I think if you want a pg279q, that is just something you would have to accept unfortunately. Honestly, I don't think I would have even noticed the slight uniformity issue in mine if I didn't read about it here.


----------



## Ryzone

You can now buy it at Microcenter

Same with Fry's Electronics


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, this is mine at 100%. To be honest, if there would be no uniformity issue - I mean yellowish tint at the top of the screen I would probably keep it. I have similar BLB and on 55% brightness this is barely visible and I don't have too much problems with that. But uniformity I can't stand. Yours uniformity is much better. It's bit yellowish but even, it could be by different calibration. Look at mine where the top is yellowish a bottom colder and looks like dirty at the top.
> 
> Also it has 2 dead at the right side, one top, one bottom. Interesting is that they are both at the same vertical strip of leds. Do you have any dead pixels? If not, I would probably keep it... Camera is exaggerating so I believe your bleed is not so visible and if you set to 55% it should be fine.


The left one has orang/yellow glow by the looks the right one looks better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> The left one has orang/yellow glow by the looks the right one looks better.


Hard to say, it can be camera settings. In any case uniformity looks much worse on the left. You can see dark top and bright bottom.


----------



## adriang133

Here's mine. No problems except the bleed. The bottom left and top right corners are not bothering me that much but the bottom right is the most visible on a dark background.

Is this acceptable or should I try to get it replaced ?

It had a QC passed sticker on it and AIDA64 says it's made in september, didn't check on the monitor itself.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriang133*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. No problems except the bleed. The bottom left and top right corners are not bothering me that much but the bottom right is the most visible on a dark background.
> 
> Is this acceptable or should I try to get it replaced ?
> 
> It had a QC passed sticker on it and AIDA64 says it's made in september, didn't check on the monitor itself.


QC ? It means it is a return, repacked and returned for sale. What's the white uniformity ? Yellow tint at top ? Can you take a screenshot of white background ?


----------



## adriang133

I will when I get home.

I know the QC sticker means it was returned, repackaged and sold as new and I'm pretty mad about that. The bleed is pretty annoying as well. I have not noticed any yellow tint, but I haven't looked for it either.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriang133*
> 
> I will when I get home.
> 
> I know the QC sticker means it was returned, repackaged and sold as new and I'm pretty mad about that. The bleed is pretty annoying as well. I have not noticed any yellow tint, but I haven't looked for it either.


Yep, it's crazy retailers accept such product from ASUS! I think they are even aware of that and they think they are buying new products. And then the customer don't blame Asus but retailer. I think this would be a case for law suit. I'm sure this is not legal. As someone told here, if they are doing it like this they can but they need to place BIG RED sticker saying OPENED. Then this can't be sell for full price.

My first one was brand new, no sticker and everything sealed. The 2nd had this sticker and it is September panel. Retailer got them in December! So what the hell. Where are October and November units.... Yes I think in Asus warehouse waiting until they resell all returned craps because many people will keep them not knowing about this issue.

Well, mine goes back on Monday. I was so angry when I saw this sticker and broken seal. Retailer just said - we are very sorry, you can send it back on your cost or RMA but it will need to be investigated and you have to wait 30 days... So thank you, really.


----------



## kanttii

That tint came back.. it's getting worse somehow. And I had a fleeting thought that it's Windows only but nope, it also exists on OS X 10.10 and Ubuntu Mate







so it's definitely the monitor. Back it goes...... aaaaarrrggghhh... Lottery here I come. Or maybe I'll wait a bit for the Acer then, even though work will get much harder again.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Just packaged up my swift for RMA, getting collected soon. Biot depressing going back to my 1080p 60hz. I just hope I dont get replaced with a panel that is worse than my original one. Hope it is a quick turn around.

Anyone getting november/december panels or are october the latest batch still?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> That tint came back.. it's getting worse somehow. And I had a fleeting thought that it's Windows only but nope, it also exists on OS X 10.10 and Ubuntu Mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's definitely the monitor. Back it goes...... aaaaarrrggghhh... Lottery here I come. Or maybe I'll wait a bit for the Acer then, even though work will get much harder again.


Well, I would try one more PG279Q replacement and if it sucks I definitely wait for Acer. It worries me a bit that you have October panel. Some users reported they did not observe this issue but maybe yours in beginning of October and others end of October. This can also make a difference. Depends If ASUS has been aware of this and eventually fixed that.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Just packaged up my swift for RMA, getting collected soon. Biot depressing going back to my 1080p 60hz. I just hope I dont get replaced with a panel that is worse than my original one. Hope it is a quick turn around.
> 
> Anyone getting november/december panels or are october the latest batch still?


October ones only and you can't even dream of getting November and December till they sell all Septembers and October ones. So maybe Late January you will see November ones.

My retailer was so sorry about my PG returns that he offered me 130 euro discount on XB271HU in their store







. Very nice. Although they will have them probably in January while other retailer will have XB271HU in next week. AAAARRRRHGGGGHHHH!!!!!!

Don't know what to do







(


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> October ones only and you can't even dream of getting November and December till they sell all Septembers and October ones. So maybe Late January you will see November ones.
> 
> My retailer was so sorry about my PG returns that he offered me 130 euro discount on XB271HU in their store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice. Although they will have them probably in January while other retailer will have XB271HU in next week. AAAARRRRHGGGGHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Don't know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


just get the one coming in next week, and see if they will give you store credit


----------



## alkoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> October ones only and you can't even dream of getting November and December till they sell all Septembers and October ones. So maybe Late January you will see November ones.
> 
> My retailer was so sorry about my PG returns that he offered me 130 euro discount on XB271HU in their store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice. Although they will have them probably in January while other retailer will have XB271HU in next week. AAAARRRRHGGGGHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Don't know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Buy one here, one there, and because two monitors are and odd number, buy a 3rd and make a triple









I presume you already returned the SWIFT. Its a though one, holidays and all that. But 130 EUR on the next GPU purchase bumps you one class higher.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> Buy one here, one there, and because two monitors are and odd number, buy a 3rd and make a triple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you already returned the SWIFT. Its a though one, holidays and all that. But 130 EUR on the next GPU purchase bumps you one class higher.


Lol wish I had: one- money for three 800 euro monitos, two- big enough desk to put them there







. Two are MAX what would fit on my desk but I don't have money even for two to keep







.

I don't think I will ever go for three-monitor gaming. Gaps between image are pissing me off and destroying immersion for me, even if bezeles are super thin. Besides I don't have space for this.

And it is tough already to score ONE GOOD monitor. Scoring two or three.....oughhhh...


----------



## alkoro

Yeah for me is the same, immersion would suffer, but it would be sick for simulation racing games









I got another lottery ticket today and on monday or tuesday i will see if i had won. But i don't have high hopes.


----------



## Gigantoad

I tried triple monitor gaming, not for me. Main annoyance is the distortion on the outer monitor due to the too high FOV. And very soon we will use VR for immersion anyway, which is like a 1000x better than than any monitor setup. That said, I do use triple monitors for working. Can't live without that anymore. Would love to have triple 144Hz just for that, but yeah it's a bit overkill


----------



## misiak

A little update for all who may think they have dead pixels. I've actually took a closer look and tried to run undead pixel. So I've placed the box 5x5 on a pixel I thought it was dead and what a surprise - I've changed angle and saw that the grainy spot moved relatively to undead box I've placed over! It seems as it is stuck bellow polarizer so it's not a dead pixel but a dust or what. It has exactly a size of one pixel therefore I've initially thought it was dead!

So I have 0 dead pixel and 1 stuck (green). In any case I have extensive bleed in right bottom corner so it will go away anyway.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> A little update for all who may think they have dead pixels. I've actually took a closer look and tried to run undead pixel. So I've placed the box 5x5 on a pixel I thought it was dead and what a surprise - I've changed angle and saw that the grainy spot moved relatively to undead box I've placed over! It seems as it is stuck bellow polarizer so it's not a dead pixel but a dust or what. It has exactly a size of one pixel therefore I've initially thought it was dead!
> 
> So I have 0 dead pixel and 1 stuck (green). In any case I have extensive bleed in right bottom corner so it will go away anyway.


one stuck green would really, really annoy me. That would definitely be game over for me.

Interestingly, I have never had a stuck pixel that was one color, just dead pixels that were dark or black.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> one stuck green would really, really annoy me. That would definitely be game over for me.
> 
> Interestingly, I have never had a stuck pixel that was one color, just dead pixels that were dark or black.


Interesting that it is green only at black background. On red, green, blue and white it works just fine. Really strange...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

This is going to sound completely bonkers, but I'm going to say it anyway.

Is there any chance the uniformity issues with this monitor are related to the tech it has to reduce blue light exposure? I've just installed Flux (using a computer for 12 hours+ per day seems to be wreaking havoc with my peepers, according to the optician) and on its default setting the top third of my screen is a yellow/orange tint - almost the same (but more pronounced with Flux) as I had with my PG279Q. And if this is somehow related, could it be defeated with proper calibration?

Like I said, probably completely nuts but as they say...sharing's caring.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> This is going to sound completely bonkers, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> 
> Is there any chance the uniformity issues with this monitor are related to the tech it has to reduce blue light exposure? I've just installed Flux (using a computer for 12 hours+ per day seems to be wreaking havoc with my peepers, according to the optician) and on its default setting the top third of my screen is a yellow/orange tint - almost the same (but more pronounced with Flux) as I had with my PG279Q. And if this is somehow related, could it be defeated with proper calibration?
> 
> Like I said, probably completely nuts but as they say...sharing's caring.


I don't know if it is related but I know it is not possible to get rid of it. It can make it less prominent by calibration but you will not get rid of it completely.


----------



## misiak

So I have ordered 3rd replacement of PG279Q and will be here on Monday. If uniformity sucks again, I'm done with this model. I would take Acer but they are still not available.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So I have ordered 3rd replacement of PG279Q and will be here on Monday. If uniformity sucks again, I'm done with this model. I would take Acer but they are still not available.


good luck man.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> good luck man.


Thanks mike, I'm kind of sceptic as I'm not sure if I saw one PG without uniformity issues. Is there someone here who does have good uniformity without any yellow tint ??


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> You can now buy it at Microcenter
> 
> Same with Fry's Electronics


I wouldn't be surprised if asus sends them returned monitors but hey its local pickup so not much of a hassle apposed to returning online


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> This is going to sound completely bonkers, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> 
> Is there any chance the uniformity issues with this monitor are related to the tech it has to reduce blue light exposure? I've just installed Flux (using a computer for 12 hours+ per day seems to be wreaking havoc with my peepers, according to the optician) and on its default setting the top third of my screen is a yellow/orange tint - almost the same (but more pronounced with Flux) as I had with my PG279Q. And if this is somehow related, could it be defeated with proper calibration?
> 
> Like I said, probably completely nuts but as they say...sharing's caring.


Wish we knew what's causing the uniformity problem. Calibration won't really do much to fix it since it affects the whole screen. Calibration possibly removes some yellow so that might seem like the problem is less visible for some time, but before long your eyes will have adjusted again and see the yellow top as before.


----------



## SgtBlack

After two worthless Asus i decide to go for the Acer, picked up my Acer XB271HU today and Asus PG279Q is a joke in comparison..
Finally i can rest my eyes


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Wish we knew what's causing the uniformity problem. Calibration won't really do much to fix it since it affects the whole screen. Calibration possibly removes some yellow so that might seem like the problem is less visible for some time, but before long your eyes will have adjusted again and see the yellow top as before.


You right, I have the same experience. It's really crazy and so annoying.

Do you any of you guys here already seen a PG279Q with good uniformity without yellow tint ??????? Either Sept or Oct model ???

Benny had two October units but did you really check properly for this uniformity issue Benny ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You right, I have the same experience. It's really crazy and so annoying.
> 
> Do you any of you guys here already seen a PG279Q with good uniformity without yellow tint ??????? Either Sept or Oct model ???
> 
> Benny had two October units but did you really check properly for this uniformity issue Benny ?


I asked the same thing a couple of times and didn't see any responses. I have yet to see anyone say they have not had some degree of uniformity issue with their pg279q. My opinion, you will probably never get one without that issue (some more severe than others). It is a design flaw, until they significantly change the design on these monitors, the problem is going to be there. So exchanging these because of uniformity is probably a huge waste of time.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Mine was an october model which had absolutely no uniformity issue or tinting that I had ever noticed on any of the presets even after looking for it once I had seen it mentioned in here afew times, or once I had calibrated it to the tft central recommended settings. Mine got returned for back light bleed and a wobbly bezel on the top half of the screen.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Mine was an october model which had absolutely no uniformity issue or tinting that I had ever noticed on any of the presets even after looking for it once I had seen it mentioned in here afew times, or once I had calibrated it to the tft central recommended settings. Mine got returned for back light bleed and a wobbly bezel on the top half of the screen.


Thanks for this! You gave me a hope after what mike just said







Wobbly bezel does not concern me so much until it causes no issues. Extensive BLB is of course a problem. Did you have any orange glow on yours panel ? Any bad or stuck pixels ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I asked the same thing a couple of times and didn't see any responses. I have yet to see anyone say they have not had some degree of uniformity issue with their pg279q. My opinion, you will probably never get one without that issue (some more severe than others). It is a design flaw, until they significantly change the design on these monitors, the problem is going to be there. So exchanging these because of uniformity is probably a huge waste of time.


Let's hope it's not true. I really don't think this is Asus's design flaw. Asus provides only a bezel and electronics for a panel provided by AUO and I don't think this is caused by bezel or electronics. Most probably it is some problem with panel backlight. I would really like to know. In any case on Monday we will know the truth - well at least for October panels


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Mine was an october model which had absolutely no uniformity issue or tinting that I had ever noticed on any of the presets even after looking for it once I had seen it mentioned in here afew times, or once I had calibrated it to the tft central recommended settings. Mine got returned for back light bleed and a wobbly bezel on the top half of the screen.


Just curious if you took any pics of the screen uniformity before sending it back?


----------



## AnimeNY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Just packaged up my swift for RMA, getting collected soon. Biot depressing going back to my 1080p 60hz. I just hope I dont get replaced with a panel that is worse than my original one. Hope it is a quick turn around.
> 
> Anyone getting november/december panels or are october the latest batch still?


I'm also trying to figure that out so far noone has seen a November model yet and i'm very interested in seeing if these future models will have all of the issues fixed , i suppose ASUS is trying to offload the "QC" passed models first before producing more monitors.


----------



## BoredErica

I'd like to see JJ from Asus talk his way out of this one.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd like to see JJ from Asus talk his way out of this one.


Yes please!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I'm also trying to figure that out so far noone has seen a November model yet and i'm very interested in seeing if these future models will have all of the issues fixed , i suppose ASUS is trying to offload the "QC" passed models first before producing more monitors.


You mean repacking, put QC sticker and send as new ? Yes, I'm sure they are doing this but has nothing to do with QC... If I will see a QC sticker on my October panel I'm going to pick up on Monday, will return it instantly right from a counter...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Let's hope it's not true. I really don't think this is Asus's design flaw. Asus provides only a bezel and electronics for a panel provided by AUO and I don't think this is caused by bezel or electronics. Most probably it is some problem with panel backlight. I would really like to know. In any case on Monday we will know the truth - well at least for October panels


Looks like the panel tftcentral reviewed had the darker tinting up like we've seen here in almost all samples.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg279q/uniformity.jpg
Not saying it was asus eng that got it wrong, but seemingly all samples of the pg279q have it wrong. I'm terminally curious about what the cause of the problem is too. Whatever the cause, hopefully it'll get fixed it in the current product line.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Looks like the panel tftcentral reviewed had the darker tinting up like we've seen here in almost all samples.
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg279q/uniformity.jpg
> Not saying it was asus eng that got it wrong, but seemingly all samples of the pg279q have it wrong. I'm terminally curious about what the cause of the problem is too. Whatever the cause, hopefully it'll get fixed it in the current product line.


Yes, but I'm sure they've reviewed September panel - so it could be already fixed in new batch. Also they've mentioned only luma uniformity and no word about tenperature shift. Wonder why. I'm very curious if I will have this tint on my October panel. Then it will be end for Asus.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, but I'm sure they've reviewed September panel - so it could be already fixed in new batch. Also they've mentioned only luma uniformity and no word about tenperature shift. Wonder why. I'm very curious if I will have this tint on my October panel. Then it will be end for Asus.


Don't get your hopes up


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up


I don't







It can only surprise me


----------



## Truitaman

Hi all,

i'm new in the forum, i wish i knew it before so i didnt choose to buy the PG279.

Here are several pictures of the bleeding and other defects of the monitor.

White screen :



Black screen :





I got it on friday and i'm ready to return it to the store, because i don't understand how it's possible this poor Q-C that asus is doing with those monitors.

the build version:



October 2015.

& the worst defect:



In reality anything of this you see it when you're playing a game, but it's a shame the q-c for a 870 Euro monitor.

So what do you think, if i return it do you believe i could get a decent panel?, i'm thinking keeping it because when you're playing its gorgeous.

Do you think it's much better the new acer?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truitaman*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> i'm new in the forum, i wish i knew it before so i didnt choose to buy the PG279.
> 
> Here are several pictures of the bleeding and other defects of the monitor.
> 
> White screen :
> 
> 
> 
> Black screen :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it on friday and i'm ready to return it to the store, because i don't understand how it's possible this poor Q-C that asus is doing with those monitors.
> 
> the build version:
> 
> 
> 
> October 2015.
> 
> & the worst defect:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality anything of this you see it when you're playing a game, but it's a shame the q-c for a 870 Euro monitor.
> 
> So what do you think, if i return it do you believe i could get a decent panel?, i'm thinking keeping it because when you're playing its gorgeous.
> 
> Do you think it's much better the new acer?


Lol, man if you would follow this forum you would know that currently EVERYBODY here agree that new Acer XB271HU is better QC and glow/blbl/uniformity than ASUS. Most of us who tried to get good PG (I had 4 of them, all returned) jumped already to new Acer and are happy. I am picking two XBs next week. Just got refund for my last PG.

Your BLB is super bad compare to what it should look like. Got to Acer XB271HU thread and see how Acer managed to decrease BLB in their new model just by superior design solutions.

And yes, I belive you can score good PG panel, in last month and half here there were 4 of them







. So yes, possible







. I myself didn't get lucky in 4 tries. While most people get decent panel from Acer XB271HU on first try. Vega got 5 at once and all of them were top quality (as for AUO).

So to summary:
1. Yes, return since your panel BLB is bad and uniformity sucks, and that is no-go for 850 euro.
2. Yes, you can try to get decent PG but you have low probability to do it. I would recommend going for XB271HU for now or wait till February to try with PG again- maybe they will fix their issues.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Your BLB is super bad compare to what it should look like. Got to Acer XB271HU thread and see how Acer managed to decrease BLB in their new model just by superior design solutions.
> .


The XB271HU its just as bad as the asus when it comes to backlight bleed people just get lucky or very low standards.
Ive already gone though 2 XB271HU and both had horrid back light bleed so no the acer design doesn't do anything to help back light bleed.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> The XB271HU its just as bad as the asus when it comes to backlight bleed people just get lucky or very low standards.
> Ive already gone though 2 XB271HU and both had horrid back light bleed so no the acer design doesn't do anything to help back light bleed.


Sorry, but if you look at pictures posted in XB thread, at 5 examples that Vega had, and YouTube comparsion you would see that XB has smaller BLB and generally much smaller chances of getting bad BLB. Besides Vega dissambled XB and confirmed that it has design solutions that helps mitigate BLB.

You went trrough 2 XBs, ok. But most in XB thread went trough one or some two.

Here alsmost all of us went trught 3-5 PGs and didn't get decent one.

I am not saying that you can't get bad BLB in XB, you can of course, that is still AUO panels. But you have to be lucky (or unlucky if you prefer) to get one. While with PGs you have to be lucky to get good one.

Even LG, Eizo, BenQ, Dell monitors can have horrid BLB. But those are exeptions.

With PG it became rule, while XBs have in general better BLB and glow than PG.

You can go to Vega thead and read how he explain why XBs are less-chance to get bad BLB.

I know you went trough 2 XBs. I went trough 4 PGs and I wouldn't tell that PGs are bad just based on my example. I could be unlucky. But I was in this thread since PG release and basing on all user experiance here I can say that my problems are common.

While basing on XB thread and user reviews I can say so far that your problems with XB are not common.

Here is difference- XB lottery is much better so far than PG lottery.


----------



## C3321J6

I don't care about vega. Im basing on my own hands on experience and so far its all been junk you haven't even got yours yet and are already praising how its so much better than the asus model.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I don't care about vega. Im basing on my own hands on experience and so far its all been junk you haven't even got yours yet and are already praising how its so much better than the asus model.


Because in generall they seem to be better. Difference between you and me is I base my conclusion observing overclock users experiences, pictures and reviews in both threads which I check almost every hour for past month and half and statistically XBs are doing much better than PGs when they released. Few people had problems and most got decent replacement after first RMA. Also Amazon reviews are better for it.

You can don't care about Vega but he actually showed difference between design solution and how they affect panel and you can't just say "No! That is not true! And those pictures are photoshop!". And he scored 5 decent panels. That also shows something. Or he is super extremely lucky.

I am expecting that I may get bad panels from Acer but that doesn't change fact that currently most people buying XBs are happy while most people buying PGs were returning them few times.

You can base everything on your own example and experience but that is irrelevant for overall statistics.

None of us here is fanboy, we just want to get good panel. I will jump to whatever brand I need to get good panel. And XBs are offering me best chances for now (only statistically).


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I don't care about vega. Im basing on my own hands on experience and so far its all been junk you haven't even got yours yet and are already praising how its so much better than the asus model.


Did you have any uniformity issues on the Acer? And care to post any pics of BLB if you took any before returning?
Not that I'd be surprised that there are some bad Acer panels, but so far it seems to be a much safer bet than Asus. Hell, look at amazon reviews : PG279Q is 3 stars and XB271HU is 4,5 stars.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> This is going to sound completely bonkers, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> 
> Is there any chance the uniformity issues with this monitor are related to the tech it has to reduce blue light exposure? I've just installed Flux (using a computer for 12 hours+ per day seems to be wreaking havoc with my peepers, according to the optician) and on its default setting the top third of my screen is a yellow/orange tint - almost the same (but more pronounced with Flux) as I had with my PG279Q. And if this is somehow related, could it be defeated with proper calibration?
> 
> Like I said, probably completely nuts but as they say...sharing's caring.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know if it is related but I know it is not possible to get rid of it. It can make it less prominent by calibration but you will not get rid of it completely.


Yeah. I got nearly rid of the tint on mine by calibrating with the OSD with just my eyes to make it look as natural white as possible, then I used an EFI ES-2000 calibration dongle with the Fiery Color Profiler Suite to fix the rest of the colors. The difference with EFI + Fiery was pretty small compared to without, but that was what nailed the "fix" for the tint.

Unfortunately it's now somehow worse, and when I return to default settings, it's even more noticeable. I first saw it when working on a site and it's materials (lots of white).

Now:


Some days ago:


So as someone said earlier, it seems to get worse with use. Geez. First the XB270HU, now this.. I hope the Acer is better then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I don't care about vega. Im basing on my own hands on experience and so far its all been junk you haven't even got yours yet and are already praising how its so much better than the asus model.


Yeah.. they're all unique and even if people here have gotten mostly good ones, not everyone has the same luck!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Did you have any uniformity issues on the Acer? And care to post any pics of BLB if you took any before returning?
> Not that I'd be surprised that there are some bad Acer panels, but so far it seems to be a much safer bet than Asus. Hell, look at amazon reviews : PG279Q is 3 stars and XB271HU is 4,5 stars.


I think you nailed it, there seems to be a better CHANCE of it having less issues, no guarantee of anything. My PG279q is pretty close to perfect, just that minor uniformity.... So I have an Acer showing up Monday to compare. If the Acer sucks, I might be done and keep my Asus.


----------



## sdmf74

I realize that alot of you guys in this thread are foreigners but please try to use better grammar, I feel like I lose 10 IQ points every time I read a post in this thread.


----------



## Mul3man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I don't care about vega. Im basing on my own hands on experience and so far its all been junk you haven't even got yours yet and are already praising how its so much better than the asus model.


Don't worry about Benny. He has OCD. Its all very well to complain but he had 5 bad PG's and has posted 600 times. If you could block his posts this thread would be readable and only about 40 pages long.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truitaman*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> i'm new in the forum, i wish i knew it before so i didnt choose to buy the PG279.
> 
> Here are several pictures of the bleeding and other defects of the monitor.
> 
> White screen :
> 
> 
> 
> Black screen :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it on friday and i'm ready to return it to the store, because i don't understand how it's possible this poor Q-C that asus is doing with those monitors.
> 
> the build version:
> 
> 
> 
> October 2015.
> 
> & the worst defect:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality anything of this you see it when you're playing a game, but it's a shame the q-c for a 870 Euro monitor.
> 
> So what do you think, if i return it do you believe i could get a decent panel?, i'm thinking keeping it because when you're playing its gorgeous.
> 
> Do you think it's much better the new acer?


Well, uniformity looks quiet good. Glow is there but too exaggerated, I think there is some BLB in corners so can you take a shoot from about 2 - 3m to eliminate glow ? Then we will know how is BLB. But that patch is definitely a reason for return... This would drive me crazy all the time.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Don't worry about Benny. He has OCD. Its all very well to complain but he had 5 bad PG's and has posted 600 times. If you could block his posts this thread would be readable and only about 40 pages long.


And mine as well


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Don't worry about Benny. He has OCD. Its all very well to complain but he had 5 bad PG's and has posted 600 times. If you could block his posts this thread would be readable and only about 40 pages long.


True, I agree. But facts remain facts nevertheless.

And I have no idea what OCD is....


----------



## Mul3man

601...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> 601...


602


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> True, I agree. But facts remain facts nevertheless.
> 
> And I have no idea what OCD is....


Obsessive compulsive disorder, trust me, you have it. I have it as well, I will admit


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Obsessive compulsive disorder, trust me, you have it. I have it as well, I will admit


Hehe, then I have it too, especially if we talk about monitor for almost 1K$$$$$


----------



## Mul3man

603+
or... Overthetop Computer Disorder


----------



## mikesgt

Just checked Amazon, it looks like my Acer might be delivered today instead of Monday... nice. I might be able to try that sucker out tonight.

Still very tempted to keep this PG279Q though... going to have a tough decision if the Acer ends up looking better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Just checked Amazon, it looks like my Acer might be delivered today instead of Monday... nice. I might be able to try that sucker out tonight.
> 
> Still very tempted to keep this PG279Q though... going to have a tough decision if the Acer ends up looking better.


Please make a detailed side by side comparison! Can't wait to see that


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I don't care about vega. Im basing on my own hands on experience and so far its all been junk you haven't even got yours yet and are already praising how its so much better than the asus model.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about Benny. He has OCD. Its all very well to complain but he had 5 bad PG's and has posted 600 times. If you could block his posts this thread would be readable and only about 40 pages long.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mul3man*
> 
> 601...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LMAO ... 601 Andromeda ... +R's









The 1440p/Gsync/144Hz threads are so screwed up with meaningless posts ...
I thought the QNIX thread back in the day was bad, BUT these take the cake!









@3321J6 ... QFT +R ... There is a design flaw with AUOptronics 144+Hz panels! Like you, I have owned several LG/Samsung 1440p/IPS panels that don't have the Glow and BLB problems the majority of these panels seem to have








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> True, I agree. But facts remain facts nevertheless.
> 
> And I have no idea what OCD is....
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessive compulsive disorder, trust me, you have it. I have it as well, I will admit
Click to expand...

I too have OCD and "clinically" I'm considered to be a sex-addict ... you guys need to get laid more, helps immensely with the OCD


----------



## Cheng Chengers

I just got my monitor and it was a October build with no QC sticker. It has backlight bleed bottom left and slightly on the bottom right. No dead pixel or yellow tints whatsoever.


----------



## Bercon

Can we have a photo of white background on it please?


----------



## Cheng Chengers

Backlight bleed


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheng Chengers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backlight bleed


Don't know man, this BLB seems extensive to me even exaggerated and I can see that top of your screen has a slight tint... Bottom is obviously cooler than top.


----------



## michael-ocn

Looks similar to mine, the white on top 1/4 looks a little dingy to me. I don't notice the top being slightly darker in normal use but if i look closely I can see it. What OSD settings are you using? Reducing brightness helps reduce glow/bleed. I've been using racing mode + usermode color: R 97, G, 93, B 100, and brightness at 30, but i up that to 60 on bright days.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Don't know man, this BLB seems extensive to me even exaggerated and I can see that top of your screen has a slight tint... Bottom is obviously cooler than top.


same, I see the same tint as I see on all other pics and also my pg279q. I really think it is unavoidable.


----------



## Cheng Chengers

The BLB does make me wanna return it but I don't play games that are dark so I don't notice it. The tint I can't even see it haha. Maybe it's just the phone.


----------



## Cheng Chengers

I'm also using those settings.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheng Chengers*
> 
> The BLB does make me wanna return it but I don't play games that are dark so I don't notice it. The tint I can't even see it haha. Maybe it's just the phone.


The way I can tell is if I have a dark background, and open a non full screen explorer window. Move it from the bottom of the screen slowly to the top. For me, although somewhat minor, it transitions from a white to a more dirty white at the top 1/3 if the display.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> same, I see the same tint as I see on all other pics and also my pg279q. I really think it is unavoidable.


I hope it is! Maybe it is really a phone but that pattern is common on majority samples here. Maybe he is just not so sensitive. However that bleed is worse than my September sample.

In any case, I'm going to pick up my 3rd October PG279Q panel tomorrow morning so I will bring a side by side comparison of these two fellas! If it fails, it's over for Asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> The way I can tell is if I have a dark background, and open a non full screen explorer window. Move it from the bottom of the screen slowly to the top. For me, although somewhat minor, it transitions from a white to a more dirty white at the top 1/3 if the display.


Yes, exactly this! My first one was even worse and it was ridiculously yellow at the top. But I did not calibrate it that time. This one I have calibrated to R92 G87 B99 and it's better. Looks darker at the top but yellowish tint is not so prominent but it's still there. This could be a design flaw afraid so I can expect it on my 3rd replacement again. But somehow I really hope it will be fine.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, exactly this! My first one was even worse and it was ridiculously yellow at the top. But I did not calibrate it that time. This one I have calibrated to R92 G87 B99 and it's better. Looks darker at the top but yellowish tint is not so prominent but it's still there. This could be a design flaw afraid so I can expect it on my 3rd replacement again. But somehow I really hope it will be fine.


I think it is a design flaw unfortunately.... So I would be surprised if your next one doesn't have it


----------



## austzorro

My local store has some more new ones... prob October version.

Tempted to buy a second and compare them.

Take the worst one back.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> My local store has some more new ones... prob October version.
> 
> Tempted to buy a second and compare them.
> 
> Take the worst one back.


If you are able to return it with no problems and have the extra cash to do so, GO FOR IT! You have options, take it! Most people have to wait for online stock.


----------



## Ryzone

So there hasn't been any stock on amazon for a while and newegg has had only the backorder option for quite a while now. Frys.com and Microcenter.com have started to sell the PG279Q and they are probably return models. Think of it, newegg only got stock first. Then out of no where amazon got a HUGE stock. The order page was up for over a day, but they were all returned models from newegg. Amazon hasn't gotten anymore stock and the last few reviews on newegg people say theirs are October Models. So either Asus is in the middle of stocking up on all the returned models and going to re package them and send them back to amazon or we should start seeing October models both from newegg and amazon. I truly feel though that the returned models are going to the local online stores like Frys, Microcenter, and Bestbuy soon I'm sure. That's why you don't see any restocks on amazon or newegg because those restocks are going to Fry's and Microcenter instead of newegg and amazon.

It's pretty clear whats going on here. Even if I don't have any proof, you just have to follow the money or in this case the monitor stock.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So there hasn't been any stock on amazon for a while and newegg has had only the backorder option for quite a while now. Frys.com and Microcenter.com have started to sell the PG279Q and they are probably return models. Think of it, newegg only got stock first. Then out of no where amazon got a HUGE stock. The order page was up for over a day, but they were all returned models from newegg. Amazon hasn't gotten anymore stock and the last few reviews on newegg people say theirs are October Models. So either Asus is in the middle of stocking up on all the returned models and going to re package them and send them back to amazon or we should start seeing October models both from newegg and amazon. I truly feel though that the returned models are going to the local online stores like Frys, Microcenter, and Bestbuy soon I'm sure. That's why you don't see any restocks on amazon or newegg because those restocks are going to Fry's and Microcenter instead of newegg and amazon.
> 
> It's pretty clear whats going on here. Even if I don't have any proof, you just have to follow the money or in this case the monitor stock.


There is a thread where people returning these have listed the s/n...it'll be fireworks if somebody buys somebody else's returned monitor as new for full price. It's so blatantly illegal here in the US that I have a hard time becoming convinced that this is what is happening.


----------



## austzorro

Another uniformity test...

Original version...


Compared with my old LG TN panel... OMG it's BLUE!!! Never realised this until I put them on. As well as my Samsung Galaxy Tablet. All set to 100% brightness and roughly same calibration.


I might see if the store will let me buy another PG279Q and put them side by side to see the difference.

The biggest issue I had reported was the 'black stain circle' which has developed from some internal pressure. If you look closely at both pictures your eyes will probably pick it up. Not something you would see when using it on a daily basis - but only something I notice on white test screens.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Another uniformity test...
> 
> Original version...
> 
> 
> Compared with my old LG TN panel... OMG it's BLUE!!! Never realised this until I put them on. As well as my Samsung Galaxy Tablet. All set to 100% brightness and roughly same calibration.
> 
> 
> I might see if the store will let me buy another PG279Q and put them side by side to see the difference.
> 
> The biggest issue I had reported was the 'black stain circle' which has developed from some internal pressure. If you look closely at both pictures your eyes will probably pick it up. Not something you would see when using it on a daily basis - but only something I notice on white test screens.


Yes, I definitely see the circle, there was another person on here recently that had the same issue with his. That looks pretty bad bro, and would drive me nuts personally. A new monitor should not do that...


----------



## BoredErica

Although, if returning doesn't cost money (or if it's a box office store, just the time and money it takes to go to the store and back), it's not TOO bad. I've personally found shipping and mailing things to be a real PITA however. :/

The stores must be having a fun time getting returned monitors. Amazon must be having an absolute blast paying for return shipping.


----------



## olrait

Some more tests after more than a month of use. Bought it on november 3d, thought maybe some of you would like to see if it goes worse after some time or not. I find it just about the same.

Panel is september. For my daily use I find it perfect (media, games, net), I don't do any serious photo editing though. Coming from a Benq 2420T has been amazing since day one for me.



Black test. ISO1196. Pic taken from 2m at 30 brightness.


ISO3840. Thats overexposed (a lot)


Little video from normal use position (phone camera had some problems focusing because of the low light conditions, excuse me for that):





So, that's it, just hope everyone find their "good" one. I follow the thread, and I know there are several really bad cases. I can't see myself going through 3, 4, 5 RMA processes. So sorry to see people trying and getting crap panels over and over again. Best of lucks for you guys.


----------



## misiak

Guys, the 3rd PG270Q is at home. It's October panel without any QC sticker. So far, so good. Don't have time for him now, I will check in the evening...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, the 3rd PG270Q is at home. It's October panel without any QC sticker. So far, so good. Don't have time for him now, I will check in the evening...


Good luck!


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, the 3rd PG270Q is at home. It's October panel without any QC sticker. So far, so good. Don't have time for him now, I will check in the evening...


GL. Show us some pictures once its up and running... give us some feedback


----------



## sdmf74

Guess which one is the IPS monitor







Much better Black on the Asus. (BenQ black Equalizer set to Zero)



Tradeoff WHITE looks better on the BenQ, Could be that the monitor is displaying it a different kelvin than the Asus, warmer for instance or gamma is calibrated differently.
Could possibly even have something to do with the standard matte anti glare coating used versus the light AG coating on the Asus. Opinions on the matter are welcome.



Absolutely loving the AHVA color upgrade over TN & of course 1440p, now we just need an ROG swift OLED









RED



GREEN



BLUE



@ Olrait, your video is set to private we cannot view


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Tradeoff WHITE looks better on the BenQ, Could be that the monitor is displaying it a different kelvin than the Asus, warmer for instance or gamma is calibrated differently.
> Could possibly even have something to do with the standard matte anti glare coating used versus the light AG coating on the Asus. Opinions on the matter are welcome.


Yeah, whites look better on the BenQ because yours has terrible uniformity like everyone else. The tint is pretty obvious on the top of the panel. It's a defect.


----------



## correzzana

Hi guys! I'm a very happy owner of a PG279Q, I absolutely love the overall quality and performance of the screen.









There are just a couple of facts which I personally can't really get thorugh:

- 1st, that "LIGHT IN MOTION" looks so cool but I actually find it very annoying to manage. I read that is still on even if the screen is off, and that concerns me a bit especially if you think that those leds will be glowing a lot more time than only when the screen and the pc are in use. I think they should have made an option to shut it off during stand by, or show off even when the rig it's shut down.
The thing which I can't really actually understand is that from the OSD when I say turn light OFF, it's still remains on until I completely remove the power / restart the monitor.
Is it supposed to work this way ?
But the thing that most bothers me is that I've to unplug the power cable to restart the monitor, and from what I know it does not hurt anything but it still annoys me.
So how i completely turn off / restart the screen without un-plugging the power cord ???

Sometimes when I press more times or keep pressed the power button it just completely goes off, lights included (even when set to On). Anyone on this ?? It just doesn't look very clear to me....

-2nd, someone can explain me what actually deep sleep option is ?? Does it just turns on/off the screen faster or does it actually affect something else ?

The other thing which most pisses me off is that with all the HDMI and DP monitors I had, they all autmoatically went to sleep // shut off when I turned my machine down.
With this one I have to click every time the power button when I start and finish my session... I know it's nothing big. BUT MAN !! Its so fuffin' annoying








Anyone on this ??

Another point I have is that I normally don't overlook to much the manuals of the products, cause I always find a way by myself. But I have to admit that even if this Swift user guide is quite well done, it actually does not cover many points... Most of which I exposed before.

At the End I'm really satisfied with my October built panel. Just a very few ips glow on some corners which is actually unnoticeable in normal use, in windows, games and movies.
The screen overall is gorgeous and MAAAN when I play games it's just really over the TOP. In my opinion it's worth a buy just for that, and it's also sooo much better than every other 1440p panel (even the Acer).
Maybe I was fortunate with mine, but I really seem to be one of the really few satisfied owners of this new Swift


----------



## olrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> @ Olrait, your video is set to private we cannot view


oops ! Thanks mate, should be ok now


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah, whites look better on the BenQ because yours has terrible uniformity like everyone else. The tint is pretty obvious on the top of the panel. It's a defect.


No uniformity issues here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olrait*
> 
> oops ! Thanks mate, should be ok now


No problem mate


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *correzzana*
> 
> But the thing that most bothers me is that I've to unplug the power cable to restart the monitor, and from what I know it does not hurt anything but it still annoys me.
> So how i completely turn off / restart the screen without un-plugging the power cord ???
> 
> Sometimes when I press more times or keep pressed the power button it just completely goes off, lights included (even when set to On). Anyone on this ?? It just doesn't look very clear to me....
> 
> -2nd, someone can explain me what actually deep sleep option is ?? Does it just turns on/off the screen faster or does it actually affect something else ?
> 
> The other thing which most pisses me off is that with all the HDMI and DP monitors I had, they all autmoatically went to sleep // shut off when I turned my machine down.
> With this one I have to click every time the power button when I start and finish my session... I know it's nothing big. BUT MAN !! Its so fuffin' annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on this ??


I'm not sure, I think deep sleep is supposed to use less energy while in standby. I had to disable it though, the screen would act strange and not really turn off, or keep turning on its own. Try to disable it and that should fix any strange behavior.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *correzzana*
> 
> Maybe I was fortunate with mine


Congrats that you are happy with yours







Glad that you made it.

And yes, you were very fortunate, considering how few users here could say the same about PG.

Happy gaming!


----------



## correzzana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> I'm not sure, I think deep sleep is supposed to use less energy while in standby. I had to disable it though, the screen would act strange and not really turn off, or keep turning on its own. Try to disable it and that should fix any strange behavior.


Thank you very much for the feedback. I saw in the Asus manual that turning Deepsleep off was "Highly Reccomended"... I actualy turned it off but didn't noticed much differencesso I wet back to on.
I'll just keep off by now all the time it sure is best option

Anyother on the light or getting the monitor to enter sleep automatically ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *correzzana*
> 
> There are just a couple of facts which I personally can't really get thorugh:
> 
> - 1st, that "LIGHT IN MOTION" looks so cool but I actually find it very annoying to manage. I read that is still on even if the screen is off, and that concerns me a bit especially if you think that those leds will be glowing a lot more time than only when the screen and the pc are in use. I think they should have made an option to shut it off during stand by, or show off even when the rig it's shut down.
> The thing which I can't really actually understand is that from the OSD when I say turn light OFF, it's still remains on until I completely remove the power / restart the monitor.
> Is it supposed to work this way ?
> But the thing that most bothers me is that I've to unplug the power cable to restart the monitor, and from what I know it does not hurt anything but it still annoys me.
> So how i completely turn off / restart the screen without un-plugging the power cord ???
> 
> The other thing which most pisses me off is that with all the HDMI and DP monitors I had, they all autmoatically went to sleep // shut off when I turned my machine down.
> With this one I have to click every time the power button when I start and finish my session... I know it's nothing big. BUT MAN !! Its so fuffin' annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else also noticed it?
> 
> Another point I have is that I normally don't overlook to much the manuals of the products, cause I always find a way by myself. But I have to admit that even if this Swift user guide is quite well done, it actually does not cover many points... Most of which I exposed before.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Good luck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> GL. Show us some pictures once its up and running... give us some feedback


Thanks guys, comparison is comming in few hours. Stay tuned!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *correzzana*
> 
> Thank you very much for the feedback. I saw in the Asus manual that turning Deepsleep off was "Highly Reccomended"... I actualy turned it off but didn't noticed much differencesso I wet back to on.
> I'll just keep off by now all the time it sure is best option
> 
> Anyother on the light or getting the monitor to enter sleep automatically ?


Well, the only advantage of turning the deep sleep off is that monitor start instantly, but it will cost you 13 wats per hour. Deep sleep is only 1 watt. I would keep it enabled...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks guys, comparison is comming in few hours. Stay tuned!
> Well, the only advantage of turning the deep sleep off is that monitor start instantly, but it will cost you 13 wats per hour. Deep sleep is only 1 watt. I would keep it enabled...


Deep sleep can also cause issues with the monitor waking up alongside the PC when the PC wakes from sleep.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks guys, comparison is comming in few hours. Stay tuned!
> Well, the only advantage of turning the deep sleep off is that monitor start instantly, but it will cost you 13 wats per hour. Deep sleep is only 1 watt. I would keep it enabled...


I have never had problems with this but I will observe... In any case if you would not use a monitor the whole month it would take 9KW/h of energy. It's about 1.5 eur/month or 18 eur / year. Not a big deal though....


----------



## CallsignVega

I've trumped my X34.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFegxuQtq0c


----------



## correzzana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Deep sleep can also cause issues with the monitor waking up alongside the PC when the PC wakes from sleep.


I asked some posts before how the automatic stand by was working when turning on / off the pc, cause in my case didn't seem to work properly
Actually you just have to wait a couple more seconds after "after the no dp port" message goes off and the monitor will enter sleep afterwards.
I tried to swap from deepsleep on/off but it actually behaved the same way on both cases, maybe just a couple of seconds faster to wake the panel up. I pretty don't notice any difference between the two mods, or at least "noticeable" differences as I before said. Actually not a big deal, just a bit more current cosumption (same as you completely shut off or sleep your TV)

Now I also notice that the led in motion repsonds properly, before I noticed it didn't respond instantly to the on/off commands from th osd. Maybe was just me.. It's just working fine now

One last thing I was bothered with was the "TURBO" / swap refreshing rate button, does it instantly changes your settings ? It does seem to take a while and not always respond the same way, seems clicking it 1 time just shows frequency, 2 times change the settings... By the way I usually control my ref. rate from the nVidia panel, and it's actually always on 144 hz... So nothing important, but just curiousity to know how yours responds.


----------



## misiak

*So, here we go*....

Sorry for delay. For a start I would say, well, it's not much better than October - it's has slightly better uniformity. BLB is better but still sucks. Photos are exaggerated of course but you can see actual bleed spots.

Unfortunately it's the same story as Benny's









*A damn dust speck or whatever it is somewhere in quadrant 6 of the display*. It's tiny but pretty visible on bright backgrounds. I can see it even on a photo.What the hell is this.

Also this frame Asus use really sucks. It wobbles at the top corners (exactly as September one) and actually there is some BLB in top right corner. If I press the corner, it will disappear.

Uniformity is better but not ideal. The top left corner is still a bit warmer. I would say it is definitely a design flaw. Maybe Asus wanted to reuse bezel from 278Q but this not work good here.

One interesting thing, October model height can be adjusted by 1cm more than September panel.

So now after three PG's it's Acer turn... Hope they are on stock soon here.

October panel is left on photos:

BLB test (glow free area)



BLB comparison Ocrober vs September



White uniformity (see the left side - it's a bit yellowish):



White comparison Ocrober vs September



Dust:



Top right corner bleed and bleed when pressed (wobbly bezel)




So that's it guys, what do you think ? Ask if you have any questions but I'm actually so tired from these Asus panels. Need a break


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> *So, here we go*....
> 
> Sorry for delay. For a start I would say, well, it's not much better than October - it's has slightly better uniformity. BLB is better but still sucks. Photos are exaggerated of course but you can see actual bleed spots.
> 
> Unfortunately it's the same story as Benny's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A damn dust speck or whatever it is somewhere in quadrant 6 of the display*. It's tiny but pretty visible on bright backgrounds. I can see it even on a photo.What the hell is this.
> 
> Also this frame Asus use really sucks. It wobbles at the top corners (exactly as September one) and actually there is some BLB in top right corner. If I press the corner, it will disappear.
> 
> Uniformity is better but not ideal. The top left corner is still a bit warmer. I would say it is definitely a design flaw. Maybe Asus wanted to reuse bezel from 278Q but this not work good here.
> 
> One interesting thing, October model height can be adjusted by 1cm more than September panel.
> 
> So now after three PG's it's Acer turn... Hope they are on stock soon here.
> 
> October panel is left on photos:
> 
> BLB test (glow free area)
> 
> 
> 
> BLB comparison Ocrober vs September
> 
> 
> 
> White uniformity (see the left side - it's a bit yellowish):
> 
> 
> 
> White comparison Ocrober vs September
> 
> 
> 
> Dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Top right corner bleed and bleed when pressed (wobbly bezel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it guys, what do you think ? Ask if you have any questions but I'm actually so tired from these Asus panels. Need a break


Sorry man







. Dust plus 8 bleed spots and uniformity problem (I know it is important for you). Bad combo. Sorry that you again scored bad one.

Well, come with me- let us try Acer now and maybe this time we will be lucky.

Hunting is still on for us both


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dust plus 8 bleed spots and uniformity problem (I know it is important for you). Bad combo. Sorry that you again scored bad one.
> 
> Well, come with me- let us try Acer now and maybe this time we will be lucky.
> 
> Hunting is still on for us both


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dust plus 8 bleed spots and uniformity problem (I know it is important for you). Bad combo. Sorry that you again scored bad one.
> 
> Well, come with me- let us try Acer now and maybe this time we will be lucky.
> 
> Hunting is still on for us both


Thanks Benny, I'm in







Seems there is no other way than jump Acer train. Hope we will have a better luck with them. I would really like to see a first review of it.

I think that asus was lazy to make a new frame and just reused the one from PG278Q and this is the result :-( But still don't understand dust, the panel is aaembled in AUO no? So Acer should have these issues as well. Don't know what's going on...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Thanks Benny, I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there is no other way than jump Acer train. Hope we will have a better luck with them. I would really like to see a first review of it.
> 
> I think that asus was lazy to make a new frame and just reused the one from PG278Q and this is the result :-( But still don't understand dust, the panel is aaembled in AUO no? So Acer should have these issues as well. Don't know what's going on...


That is interesting question- where monitors are fully assembled. Maybe they just get panels from AUO and each company assemble them to their frame by themself?

Well, we will see if Acer will give us more luck. I am picking 2 this week so I will let you know.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is interesting question- where monitors are fully assembled. Maybe they just get panels from AUO and each company assemble them to their frame by themself?
> 
> Well, we will see if Acer will give us more luck. I am picking 2 this week so I will let you know.


If both panels rock I will buy one from you! No joke...


----------



## mikesgt

My XB271HU shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> My XB271HU shows up tomorrow!


Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> If both panels rock I will buy one from you! No joke...


Ok, we can do that If I will score two good ones. I will have them either Friday or next Monday. I would prefer to have weekend for testing but we will see.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> My XB271HU shows up tomorrow!


As with mine. Going to be a very long and nervous work day


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> As with mine. Going to be a very long and nervous work day


it is going to have to be pretty good to beat my pg279q....


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Do you guys think the quality control would be improved in about 6-8 months? Buying that monitor right now knowing it has so many issues is not worth it I think.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Do you guys think the quality control would be improved in about 6-8 months? Buying that monitor right now knowing it has so many issues is not worth it I think.


one would hope, but no way too tell. If there are changes made, I doubt they will be significant enough to fix all issues with the monitor. I think that if you want this monitor, which really is a good monitor overall (imo), you will probably have to live with some minor imperfections.

The tint on the top 1/3 for example, I doubt that is going to go away anytime soon, if ever. If you can get a display where it is barely noticeable, that will probably be as good as you will get. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Do you guys think the quality control would be improved in about 6-8 months? Buying that monitor right now knowing it has so many issues is not worth it I think.


Nobody knows this question. It's up to Asus to decide if they want to better their brand name. If I was all for the money kind of guy and seeing oh just because a lot of the models we are seeing are bad, we are still making a killing producing these monitors, then no I don't think Asus is going to change anything. Now if Asus is actually losing money with this monitor and its not selling well and they are not making a profit, or someone high up in the company is saying hey man I'm reading a bunch of reviews on one of our products and people are not happy and our name (Asus) is getting tossed in the trash. Then I would hope Asus would better their brand and show dedication to making their products better.

You have to remember the top people in big company's don't give a (insert vulgar word here) about us and if they are still making money, they are not going to change it.

So as you can see most people on here are favoring Acer, because people see their version of the PG279Q is much better quality than the Asus (PG279Q). If this is true and so far it pretty much seems to be, people are going to flock over to the Acer monitor and side with Acer.

Anyways just my 2 cents....


----------



## sdmf74

Hey everyone I know that one of the ways to tell if gsync is running is to make sure the led light on the bottom right corner of monitor is RED but I saw that on the 278Q when you exit the game to windows/desktop the light turns white.
On my 279Q the light stays RED all the time regardless if Im in game or on desktop, does yours behave this way? This is my first gsync monitor and I just wanna make sure Im utilizing gsync properly.
Im turning vsync on in NVCP and OFF in game. There is no option in NVCP for adaptive vsync ( I have noticed some people say to use adaptive)


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey everyone I know that one of the ways to tell if gsync is running is to make sure the led light on the bottom right corner of monitor is RED but I saw that on the 278Q when you exit the game to windows/desktop the light turns white.
> On my 279Q the light stays RED all the time regardless if Im in game or on desktop, does yours behave this way? This is my first gsync monitor and I just wanna make sure Im utilizing gsync properly.
> Im turning vsync on in NVCP and OFF in game. There is no option in NVCP for adaptive vsync ( I have noticed some people say to use adaptive)


Yeah mine stays red all the time too.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yeah mine stays red all the time too.


Same


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey everyone I know that one of the ways to tell if gsync is running is to make sure the led light on the bottom right corner of monitor is RED but I saw that on the 278Q when you exit the game to windows/desktop the light turns white.
> On my 279Q the light stays RED all the time regardless if Im in game or on desktop, does yours behave this way? This is my first gsync monitor and I just wanna make sure Im utilizing gsync properly.
> Im turning vsync on in NVCP and OFF in game. There is no option in NVCP for adaptive vsync ( I have noticed some people say to use adaptive)


This was a feature that was broken after 350+ or something drivers and nvidia sad it's not coming back. Something to do with supporting windows 10.


----------



## sdmf74

Thats too bad I guess we just have to assume its working as long as its setup properly

So do you guys use ULMB for games like BF4 or gsync or neither? I havent even bothered to try ULMB yet.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, we can do that If I will score two good ones. I will have them either Friday or next Monday. I would prefer to have weekend for testing but we will see.


Perfect! Hope you score same as Vega! Let me know asap. Fingers crossed! Btw, where are you from Poland ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Do you guys think the quality control would be improved in about 6-8 months? Buying that monitor right now knowing it has so many issues is not worth it I think.


Nobody know, from what I can tell October is a bit better regarding uniformity but still not perfect. My first September was horrible. Bronze tint at the top, very visible. Second one from September is better but still there and the October one is the Best, but it has some yellow tint at the left 1/4 of the screen. But the top is pretty good, it's a bit darker but I could live with this. Also that dust particle and BLB. So it's not too much improved.

I really hope Acer is doing better here. I really want to see uniformity on this one. At least I did not see anyone report dust or uniformity issues. Were there such people here ?

It's shame that they are not able to improve their process to avoid such issues, it's just too much for such expensive panel. Is it really to hard to do ? I mean, usually there is one bad pixel or one dust particle only. It will ruin everything. Wobbly bezel, really? If there is only a little amount of BLB OK, most of the time you can't see it, but these uniformity problems and crap particles on the display....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> one would hope, but no way too tell. If there are changes made, I doubt they will be significant enough to fix all issues with the monitor. I think that if you want this monitor, which really is a good monitor overall (imo), you will probably have to live with some minor imperfections.
> 
> The tint on the top 1/3 for example, I doubt that is going to go away anytime soon, if ever. If you can get a display where it is barely noticeable, that will probably be as good as you will get. Again, just my opinion.


Fingers crossed! They need to improve their process, QC only will not help too much. They need to do some HW change to eliminate this. As I said, Asus just reused the bezel from PG278Q and seems this was not a lucky solution.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Nobody knows this question. It's up to Asus to decide if they want to better their brand name. If I was all for the money kind of guy and seeing oh just because a lot of the models we are seeing are bad, we are still making a killing producing these monitors, then no I don't think Asus is going to change anything. Now if Asus is actually losing money with this monitor and its not selling well and they are not making a profit, or someone high up in the company is saying hey man I'm reading a bunch of reviews on one of our products and people are not happy and our name (Asus) is getting tossed in the trash. Then I would hope Asus would better their brand and show dedication to making their products better.
> 
> You have to remember the top people in big company's don't give a (insert vulgar word here) about us and if they are still making money, they are not going to change it.
> 
> So as you can see most people on here are favoring Acer, because people see their version of the PG279Q is much better quality than the Asus (PG279Q). If this is true and so far it pretty much seems to be, people are going to flock over to the Acer monitor and side with Acer.
> 
> Anyways just my 2 cents....


Yep, exactly. After 3 PGs which sucked badly I'm going for an Acer this time. Hope for better luck this time.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats too bad I guess we just have to assume its working as long as its setup properly
> 
> So do you guys use ULMB for games like BF4 or gsync or neither? I havent even bothered to try ULMB yet.


I use ULMB when I play cs:go.


----------



## misiak

Guys, does anyone know the program which can analyze temperature of given image ? Photoshop or something like that ? Thx.


----------



## Bercon

Images don't have sufficient information to calculate color temps


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Images don't have sufficient information to calculate color temps


Really ? it's not possible to pick a color from different areas of a image and make some map from them ?


----------



## misiak

So I have enough of mobile shoots and made uniformity test with my Canon DSLR and compared my October PG279Q with cheap Benq GW2470. Here are the results, you can make conclusion of your own....

PG279Q October white uniformity, brightness 35% (f/4.5, 1/125 sec., ISO-200, 35mm, 7000K):



Benq GW2470 (f/4.5, 1/50 sec., ISO-200, 35mm, 7000K):


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats too bad I guess we just have to assume its working as long as its setup properly
> 
> So do you guys use ULMB for games like BF4 or gsync or neither? I havent even bothered to try ULMB yet.


I tried ULMB but didn't like the lower image quality. Less motion blur was noticeable but it gave me those ugly vertical line artifacts that I find much more distracting than a slight blur. I don't do competitive shooters though so maybe the trade of is worth it there.


----------



## misiak

What's going on people, 5 hours and not a single comment... Everyone's waiting for Acer ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What's going on people, 5 hours and not a single comment... Everyone's waiting for Acer ?


Well, we all got used to ASUS having horrible uniformity so I guess there is nothing to comment here


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, we all got used to ASUS having horrible uniformity so I guess there is nothing to comment here


Heh, I didn't mean comment on my post but generally - new owners, old owners, etc...







Also XB271 thread is missing a newcomers


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So I have enough of mobile shoots and made uniformity test with my Canon DSLR and compared my October PG279Q with cheap Benq GW2470. Here are the results, you can make conclusion of your own....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PG279Q October white uniformity, brightness 35% (f/4.5, 1/125 sec., ISO-200, 35mm, 7000K):
> 
> 
> 
> Benq GW2470 (f/4.5, 1/50 sec., ISO-200, 35mm, 7000K):


BenQ is a very solid brand in most regards, and i'm not surprised by these.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> BenQ is a very solid brand in most regards, and i'm not surprised by these.


Yep, but it has its own issues







Slow response time, off centre gama shift, crosshatching.... So you see, nothing is perfect unfortunately. For me the best is IPS anyway if you are lucky enough and get one with good uniformity, no dust and minimum BLB... It's hard job though.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Slow response time, off centre gama shift, crosshatching


Well, the first 2 are inherent flaws of the technology.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, the first 2 are inherent flaws of the technology.


Yes, I know. But seems crosshatching is common problem of these panels as well. Only advantage is good contrast and relatively good viewing angles compared to TN.


----------



## NickLe

Hello all,
Purchased my GOD DAMN PG279Q!
At the store at 9am, opening time








So it's a really sharp display.
My DD was/is Samsung SyncMaster 275T.
1920x1200 6ms response. IPS with CCFL, thick panel.
So, this sleek beast is quite attractive and sexy, with the red lights.
I was super nervous shelling the kind of loot it costs to join the club, with the plethora of comments of light bleed, dead pixels, basically poor QC.
Mine so far doesn't look like has any dead pixels.
I was reading the TFT article on this monitor:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm

"We want to make a point at this stage relating to IPS glow. The above image shows the corners of the screen as observed from a central viewing position, at a normal viewing distance of a couple of feet from the screen. As you look towards the corners of the screen you can see a glow and pale areas on the dark content. This is not backlight bleed! We see many reports of users who mistake IPS glow which is a panel characteristic, for backlight bleed which is a build quality issue. This glow in the corners is caused by your angle of vision when viewing the screen and is because of the pixel structure on the IPS panel. If you view the screen from even wider angles (like the image shown above it) the glow becomes more white and pale. This IPS glow is a "feature" of nearly every IPS-type panel on the market, so as a buyer you should be expecting it."
I have a little glow on bottom left and bottom right, an arc type.
Anyways paying this kind of loot I have kept my attitude pretty positive and not let the negativity surrounding this get me too caught up.
I haven't ran any games, yet, I'm doing reverse reading and finding out all the bells and whistles, building up to the crescendo of running games









Question I have a MSI GTX680 Lightning, I know the 165hz is out, but I can't even access 144hz. Anyone know why, is it htat my card just can't do it?
I am going to uninstall and upgrade my nvidia driver from 359.00 to 359.06 and see if that makes a difference.
I am hoping the gsync really works as has been touted.

Cheers.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> Question I have a MSI GTX680 Lightning, I know the 165hz is out, but I can't even access 144hz. Anyone know why, is it htat my card just can't do it?
> I am going to uninstall and upgrade my nvidia driver from 359.00 to 359.06 and see if that makes a difference.
> I am hoping the gsync really works as has been touted.
> 
> Cheers.


mmm sorry, but GTX 680 is outdated for this resolution, imho.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> I am hoping the gsync really works as has been touted.


You'll be disappointed to find out that G-sync will also not work with the GTX680. More of a reason to upgrade....


----------



## batmanwcm

Time for an upgrade NickLe. And yes, G-Sync is really worth it even if you have to upgrade your card.


----------



## michael-ocn

Gsync is a killer feature! I thought keplers could do gsync?
http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/supported-graphics-cards/

1440p is a bit much for a 680 depending on the title, but you could dial down the graphics quality or run at 1080p if needed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Gsync is a killer feature! I thought keplers could do gsync?
> http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/supported-graphics-cards/
> 
> 1440p is a bit much for a 680 depending on the title, but you could dial down the graphics quality or run at 1080p if needed.


NVIDIA's website lists the same thing.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus

Now I am confused.


----------



## austzorro

How do I go about dual screening these monitors with an MSI GTX970 which has only 1x DP, 1x HDMI and 2x DVI.

I just bought the GTX970 a few months back... so upgrading so soon isn't really what I had in mind.

Cheers.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> How do I go about dual screening these monitors with an MSI GTX970 which has only 1x DP, 1x HDMI and 2x DVI.
> 
> I just bought the GTX970 a few months back... so upgrading so soon isn't really what I had in mind.
> 
> Cheers.


Not sure about 680, but 970 does G-Sync perfectly fine.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

A little bit OT, but can I just ask if any of you guys came to this monitor from another 144Hz panel?

Reason for the question is I've read so many comments praising G-Sync but I find myself hard pressed to even tell if it's on. I still get stuttering in just about every game I play (I haven't noticed it yet in Black Ops 3, but have had stutters in Path of Exile, The Witcher 3 and Grav) and outside of the stutters doesn't feel any different to me than playing on my old 1080p 144Hz monitor. I will say that I've never seen any screen tearing, but then I didn't at 144Hz anyway - probably due to the amount of time the tear was on-screen for.

Just wondering if there's a setting I've borked somewhere or if these issues are related to something else?

Back OT, my PG has made its way back to the supplier who are in the process of testing it. Feels like a bit of a drawn out process, I was well within the 14 days so don't get why they can't just send a replacement upon receipt of the first one. They already have pictures of the faults, and if I wanted I could just ask for a refund then buy another somewhere else. If the XB271HU was out that's probably exactly what I'd do.


----------



## Darylrese

I have to be honest and say I cant often tell is G-Sync is running either. My games are smooth but always were even without G-Sync.

Its a good feature to have but I don't notice it as much as others who described it as 'game changing'


----------



## toncij

Well, if you're running 144FPS or close, G-Sync has little purpose. I use 120Hz and ULMB for the very reason, a much more useful tool.

Still, if you're running 176 FPS or 200 FPS, you would not see tearing with G-Sync ON, but would see it with G-Sync OFF. Stuttering (extreme fluctuations in FPS, e.g. like jumping from 40 to 60 or 25 to 70 FPS) is not related to this and can't be fixed with G-Sync - it only connects your monitor refresh with the game framerate, but will not magically make your game run at fixed framerate; you need a frame lock for that.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, if you're running 144FPS or close, G-Sync has little purpose. I use 120Hz and ULMB for the very reason, a much more useful tool.
> 
> Still, if you're running 176 FPS or 200 FPS, you would not see tearing with G-Sync ON, but would see it with G-Sync OFF.


What? Gsync is disabled above the monitor's max refresh rate.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> What? Gsync is disabled above the monitor's max refresh rate.


Exactly- what?

I found G-Sync only "game-changing" in range of lets say 50 to maybe 90 Fps. Basicely you can notice its work in games that have huge jumps in fps- likke for example in Witcher 3, who can jump from 63 to 45 to 54 to 60 to 45 (hairworks in cutscenes!). G-Sync makes it very smooth. So much that in the jump range of 50-60 I could not tell difference if I have now 60 or 50 fps.

Same was for example with MGS V. Normally maxed out I had about 80 fps on average, sometimes 90, but sometimes when there was a lot of smoke and dust- goes to 60/70. And G-sync makes it so I only see numbers jumping but there is no tearing on screen.

Above 100 fps to 120 fps its presence is harder to see.

Also in FPS games if you can keep constantly 144/165/120 (ULMB) fps range you won't see G-Sync in work almost at all as there are no jumps in fps.

At least those were my experience so far. I am no expert, so those are only my findings from actuall gaming.


----------



## toncij

I'm pretty sure G-Sync would work as a refresh-framerate-syncer locking your FPS to top monitor refresh rate (in this case 144Hz) and your game will not render more. I seriously doubt G-Sync would go OFF and let your game render above 144 FPS.

But, you're free to provide info about different behavior.


----------



## austzorro

Ended up buying a 2nd PG279Q.

Super disappointed. I even picked it up from my local store and didnt even consider to check the otherside of the box. When I got home... the QC sticker was on it!! NOOOO!!

Called the store and told them I was going to bring it back.... it was an October panel.

I was told to open it anyways and check it out.

And of course... BLB on the sides. I bought it... 1 hour later... took it back. Never even bothered to look for pixels or any other issues.

I only managed to take 1 picture.... comparing the two.

LEFT SIDE - Sept Model, RIGHT SIDE - October Model (with QC sticker).
**Sorry for the bad quality image. I rushed it and packed it. Was only meant to show the sales rep at the store. Why the 2nd monitor? Because I intended to trade it for my sept. model (left side), as I previously mentioned it had a strange pressure like circle (hardly visible).



Pressure Circle Issue


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm pretty sure G-Sync would work as a refresh-framerate-syncer locking your FPS to top monitor refresh rate (in this case 144Hz) and your game will not render more. I seriously doubt G-Sync would go OFF and let your game render above 144 FPS.
> 
> But, you're free to provide info about different behavior.


Gsync does not act as a framerate limiter. Gsync is disabled above its refresh rate window, and the GPU will either switch to Vsync on (which limits the FPS to max refresh) or Vsync off (which leaves the framerate unlocked resulting in tearing). If you want a framerate limiter, you need to set one up separately.


----------



## toncij

By the way, keep in mind, most people mistake IPS glow for BLB. Corners of an IPS screen will always shine white when you're looking at it centered. It is a panel feature, not a defect. The white shine will move depending on the angle you look at the monitor from.
Pics are not really good, so can't tell if that is glow or BLB, but just keep that in mind.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Ended up buying a 2nd PG279Q.
> 
> Super disappointed. I even picked it up from my local store and didnt even consider to check the otherside of the box. When I got home... the QC sticker was on it!! NOOOO!!
> 
> Called the store and told them I was going to bring it back.... it was an October panel.
> 
> I was told to open it anyways and check it out.
> 
> And of course... BLB on the sides. I bought it... 1 hour later... took it back. Never even bothered to look for pixels or any other issues.
> 
> I only managed to take 1 picture.... comparing the two.
> 
> LEFT SIDE - Sept Model, RIGHT SIDE - October Model (with QC sticker).
> **Sorry for the bad quality image. I rushed it and packed it. Was only meant to show the sales rep at the store. Why the 2nd monitor? Because I intended to trade it for my sept. model (left side), as I previously mentioned it had a strange pressure like circle (hardly visible).
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure Circle Issue


Yup. Nothing more to say...

What are you gonna do now? Those circles look wierd.


----------



## PCM2

That pressure circle issue was also present on the ASUS PG27AQ sample I received for review from ASUS. Interesting.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Gsync does not act as a framerate limiter. Gsync is disabled above its refresh rate window, and the GPU will either switch to Vsync on (which limits the FPS to max refresh) or Vsync off (which leaves the framerate unlocked resulting in tearing). If you want a framerate limiter, you need to set one up separately.


From what I have experienced, G-Sync will not switch off, but will simply cap framerate at maximum refresh.

Can you provide any hard link as evidence for different behavior? This behavior you described is a bit pointless.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> By the way, keep in mind, most people mistake IPS glow for BLB. Corners of an IPS screen will always shine white when you're looking at it centered. It is a panel feature, not a defect. The white shine will move depending on the angle you look at the monitor from.
> Pics are not really good, so can't tell if that is glow or BLB, but just keep that in mind.


It is easy. Go away (in total dark, peferable in night) from your monitor- about 3 meters from it. At this distance normal IPS glow goes away, is invisible. If you still see glowing spots around edges of your monitor or in corners- that is BLB.

Same with viewing angles. If you have glow on bottom right corner, lower yourself to the bottom right from this corner. If it is IPS glow it should go away. If it is BLB- it will still glow.

Easy to check Glow vs BLB.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That pressure circle issue was also present on the ASUS PG27AQ sample I received for review from ASUS. Interesting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That pressure circle issue was also present on the ASUS PG27AQ sample I received for review from ASUS. Interesting.


Has anyone else reported the same problem? Looks like a big issue...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Has anyone else reported the same problem? Looks like a big issue...


Sitting in this thread for month and half every day- no. That was first time I saw this issue. Although I might have seen it being reported by ONE more person, but that could be same person, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That pressure circle issue was also present on the ASUS PG27AQ sample I received for review from ASUS. Interesting.


Could that have to do with the backlight retention system that seems to be causing a lot of problems with the PG279Q?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> From what I have experienced, G-Sync will not switch off, but will simply cap framerate at maximum refresh.
> 
> Can you provide any hard link as evidence for different behavior? This behavior you described is a bit pointless.


https://pcmonitors.info/others/nvidia-g-sync-variable-refresh-rate-technology
Quote:


> One of the attractions of this variable refresh technology is the low latency compared to using VSync. By using what Nvidia call a 'lookaside buffer', it adds very little latency compared to 'VSync off' (perhaps 1-2ms). There has been a bit of confusion about what happens when the monitor reaches the upper limit of its operation - 144fps at 144Hz, for example. If you observe an in-game frame rate counter or utility like FRAPS you will see that the frame rate only ever seems to reach 141-143fps rather than 144fps. However; Nvidia's Tom Peterson has stated in a number of videos (here, for example) that G-SYNC monitors behave like VSync on when it reaches this ceiling. The game queues up frames, which induces similar latency behaviour to VSync on. Either way, interaction with the game world felt very smooth to us on the G-SYNC models we've tested even at this ceiling - just be aware of the possibility of a touch of extra latency here if you're one of those people who swear by VSync off for minimal latency.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Could that have to do with the backlight retention system that seems to be causing a lot of problems with the PG279Q?
> https://pcmonitors.info/others/nvidia-g-sync-variable-refresh-rate-technology


Pereb, that is exactly what I have said.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> A little bit OT, but can I just ask if any of you guys came to this monitor from another 144Hz panel?
> 
> Reason for the question is I've read so many comments praising G-Sync but I find myself hard pressed to even tell if it's on. I still get stuttering in just about every game I play (I haven't noticed it yet in Black Ops 3, but have had stutters in Path of Exile, The Witcher 3 and Grav) and outside of the stutters doesn't feel any different to me than playing on my old 1080p 144Hz monitor. I will say that I've never seen any screen tearing, but then I didn't at 144Hz anyway - probably due to the amount of time the tear was on-screen for.
> 
> Just wondering if there's a setting I've borked somewhere or if these issues are related to something else?
> 
> Back OT, my PG has made its way back to the supplier who are in the process of testing it. Feels like a bit of a drawn out process, I was well within the 14 days so don't get why they can't just send a replacement upon receipt of the first one. They already have pictures of the faults, and if I wanted I could just ask for a refund then buy another somewhere else. If the XB271HU was out that's probably exactly what I'd do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I have to be honest and say I cant often tell is G-Sync is running either. My games are smooth but always were even without G-Sync.
> 
> Its a good feature to have but I don't notice it as much as others who described it as 'game changing'


Guys, If you don't notice tearing or microstuttering then g-sync is not for you







But personally I don't understand how a person can't see difference between vsync on and off.... For me it's definitely a game changer.

Stuttering can be caused by many factors such as texture streaming, hdd, cpu, ram, etc.... If you have frames pikes in games, here g-sync will not help you either.

For the monitor, you had to return it and pick a new one. I can see that it will return as not faulty :-/ I did it with all three like this because I knew they would make problems


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks for the replies, good to hear everyone's experiences with G-Sync. I thought I was the only that wasn't sure about the whole 'game changer' thing!

I'm going to install a new copy of Windows 10 tonight and put it on a brand new SSD. Going to put Steam on my other SSD (it's on a regular HDD currently) then do a clean install of Nvidia drivers etc. Hopefully that might iron out the little kinks I seem to have. I played some more Witcher 3 earlier, and it seems to only stutter noticeably when panning the camera. Could that be related to texture load or something? Grav is an early access game, so I suppose the little stutters on that here and there could be due to any number of reasons.

As far as PoE goes, it's a very undemanding title and I've used RTSS to cap framerate at 143fps. Still I get quite a few little stutters, and they seem to be unrelated to framerate - it might be going from say 135-143, but the game feels like it's dropped to something like 20. It happen for a split-second then is fine, but will do this a few times every hour. I've been testing this with one GPU, incidentally, as I know SLI is a different kettle of fish and can introduce its own quirks!

I think I'm going to let my supplier test the monitor I sent back and probably then ask for a refund. I just don't feel lucky enough to score a good one. Watching the XB271HU thread too, and while they seem better I still feel like the glow is just too much. I don't see why we have to deal with that when other (much less expensive) IPS panels have virtually no glow at all. Bring on OLED...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, good to hear everyone's experiences with G-Sync. I thought I was the only that wasn't sure about the whole 'game changer' thing!
> 
> I'm going to install a new copy of Windows 10 tonight and put it on a brand new SSD. Going to put Steam on my other SSD (it's on a regular HDD currently) then do a clean install of Nvidia drivers etc. Hopefully that might iron out the little kinks I seem to have. I played some more Witcher 3 earlier, and it seems to only stutter noticeably when panning the camera. Could that be related to texture load or something? Grav is an early access game, so I suppose the little stutters on that here and there could be due to any number of reasons.
> 
> As far as PoE goes, it's a very undemanding title and I've used RTSS to cap framerate at 143fps. Still I get quite a few little stutters, and they seem to be unrelated to framerate - it might be going from say 135-143, but the game feels like it's dropped to something like 20. It happen for a split-second then is fine, but will do this a few times every hour. I've been testing this with one GPU, incidentally, as I know SLI is a different kettle of fish and can introduce its own quirks!
> 
> I think I'm going to let my supplier test the monitor I sent back and probably then ask for a refund. I just don't feel lucky enough to score a good one. Watching the XB271HU thread too, and while they seem better I still feel like the glow is just too much. I don't see why we have to deal with that when other (much less expensive) IPS panels have virtually no glow at all. Bring on OLED...


Yes, Witcher stutters because of engine. G-sync has nothing to do with it. I recommend to try with games which you know of that not stutter. And also games with very variable framerate e.g. 80 - 150FPS. I'm sure you will notice the benefit of g-sync here







Good examples are mad-max, gta5 and others. GTA5 is great for testing because in the city the GPU is strongly limited by CPU so you will see that instead of stuttering mass it will run smooth







Also in foliage areas the framerate jump so here you will se the benefit as well.

Btw, you can easily identify stuttering by looking at frametimes in MSI afterburner. If you have big spikes then it's either your PC or game engine causing it. Good example of crappy optimization is FC4. The texture streaming is so bad then if you are driving fast it stutters like crazy. If walk everything is OK. And the big amount of games are badly optimized so you will see stuttering here and there all the time.


----------



## Stigmatta

Just sent my second PG279 back to Amazon this morning... I just couldnt deal with the orange blb in that bottom right corner anymore. So disappointed. Guess im gonna wait a while and see what happens with any improvements on these Acer and Asus monitors. Maybe ill just pull the trigger and buy the Acer when it becomes available again.


----------



## kot0005

hey guys does anyone else notice the red banding on the wallpaper over here: http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/54-rogwallpaperredfusion25.jpg

Look at the right side, they are in ring patterns from the middle right to the bottom tight of the wallpaper.

If you cant see anything then that's good. But I can see the banding...


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> hey guys does anyone else notice the red banding on the wallpaper over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/6990
> 
> Look at the right side, they are in ring patterns from the middle right to the bottom tight of the wallpaper.
> 
> If you cant see anything then that's good. But I can see the banding...


You linked back to this thread.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Ended up buying a 2nd PG279Q.
> 
> Super disappointed. I even picked it up from my local store and didnt even consider to check the otherside of the box. When I got home... the QC sticker was on it!! NOOOO!!
> 
> Called the store and told them I was going to bring it back.... it was an October panel.
> 
> I was told to open it anyways and check it out.
> 
> And of course... BLB on the sides. I bought it... 1 hour later... took it back. Never even bothered to look for pixels or any other issues.
> 
> I only managed to take 1 picture.... comparing the two.
> 
> LEFT SIDE - Sept Model, RIGHT SIDE - October Model (with QC sticker).
> **Sorry for the bad quality image. I rushed it and packed it. Was only meant to show the sales rep at the store. Why the 2nd monitor? Because I intended to trade it for my sept. model (left side), as I previously mentioned it had a strange pressure like circle (hardly visible).
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure Circle Issue


Yes man, same crap as mine 3rd October replacement (without QC sticker). BLB everywhere around the bezel. One speck of dust and uniformity sucks as well (though best from all 3 I've had). Going back after Xmas and waiting for XB271HU. It's not worth to try any other Asus for me... Sad, I really wanted to put my money on Asus but I'm not willing to accept so many flaws.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> You linked back to this thread.


ops lol here is the link http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/54-rogwallpaperredfusion25.jpg


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> ops lol here is the link http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/54-rogwallpaperredfusion25.jpg


Yeah I can see banding, not just on my PG but my other 2 monitors too. I've also noticed this on my highend Pioneer Kuro TV even, so I have to assume it's normal. Something to do with bits?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_banding


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes man, same crap as mine 3rd October replacement (without QC sticker). BLB everywhere around the bezel. One speck of dust and uniformity sucks as well (though best from all 3 I've had). Going back after Xmas and waiting for XB271HU. It's not worth to try any other Asus for me... Sad, I really wanted to put my money on Asus but I'm not willing to accept so many flaws.


You should really stop listening to this lies about QC sticker meaning return. It's a stupid theory with no real evidence and fueled by people who just open one side of the box and never looking at the other side. It's been multiple times people say that they don't have QC sticker until they just check the other side.

I am pretty sure at least in US all monitors come with it.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Yeah I can see banding, not just on my PG but my other 2 monitors too. I've also noticed this on my highend Pioneer Kuro TV even, so I have to assume it's normal. Something to do with bits?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_banding


Looks like the banding is in the image itself. That can happen depending on how it's saved.

Here's a gradient image that should have no banding: http://i45.tinypic.com/veypmr.png


----------



## d4n0wnz

After going through a nightmare with USPS, working from home two days and getting the shipment delayed, *****ing at amazon to do something about it, I picked it up myself and delivered it to my home. I will check the performance when I get back from work. But I did notice a QC sticker on the outside of the box, and could not find a build month... Where can I find it? and am I most likely getting a used monitor?


----------



## alkoro

Sent the monitor back to the shop, they approved the RMA.
I got the old one back, and ASUS was send a brand new sealed unit.









I was willing to wait for a replacement because i was gambling on the new unit being a cherry.
But now i will probably have to wait till January just to get another crap unit (They are not in stock, seriously?).

Now i am going to demand a full refund, and i am jumping ship to ACER.


----------



## Stigmatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> After going through a nightmare with USPS, working from home two days and getting the shipment delayed, *****ing at amazon to do something about it, I picked it up myself and delivered it to my home. I will check the performance when I get back from work. But I did notice a QC sticker on the outside of the box, and could not find a build month... Where can I find it? and am I most likely getting a used monitor?


Theres a sticker i think near where the power plug goes into the monitor.


----------



## C3321J6

My PG279Q from microcenter *October batch

**** ton better than the 2 POS XB271HU i got from amazon.

Both my XB271HU had borrid bleed on 3 corners this has very little bleed on bottom right as to be expected All other corners are perfect .
pics taken at 60 brightness


















Ill test more tonight but probably a keeper also like the asus design better the whole screen is thin bezel were the acer was just the sides and top. Also the stand is so much better.
Couple thing i don't like is the lack of gamma setting. Also vibrant option is locked for racing mode ill just revert back to the nvidia digital vibrance setting. Also the power brick appose to being built into monitor like the acer.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You should really stop listening to this lies about QC sticker meaning return. It's a stupid theory with no real evidence and fueled by people who just open one side of the box and never looking at the other side. It's been multiple times people say that they don't have QC sticker until they just check the other side.
> 
> I am pretty sure at least in US all monitors come with it.


Well, I don't know if you follow my posts but I had 3 of these monitors. First came without QC sticker and was brand new, everything sealed. Second one I've ordered in December came with QC sticker - of course it's on the side where the original ASUS tape is broken. It was clearly not new, there were fingerprints and buble foil warped. My third was October panel and was brand new again without QC sticker. A coincidence? No. Why for the god sake would Asus open sealed monitors ready to leave the factory and put QC stickers on them ?????

Think people, they would do the quality check before packaging. Also why they would supply retailers with September panels in December??? I'm 99% sure these are returns, repacked and maybe checked by Asus. But I doubt they even check because one with QC sticker was horrible.

"I am pretty sure at least in US all monitors come with it" - how do you know this ? I'm pretty sure this is not true. Why would Asus do this ? Only explanation is they have ton of returns so they must sell it somehow...


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I don't know if you follow my posts but I had 3 of these monitors. First came without QC sticker and was brand new, everything sealed. Second one I've ordered in December came with QC sticker - of course it's on the side where the original ASUS tape is broken. It was clearly not new, there were fingerprints and buble foil warped. My third was October panel and was brand new again without QC sticker. A coincidence? No. Why for the god sake would Asus open sealed monitors ready to leave the factory and put QC stickers on them ?????
> 
> Think people, they would do the quality check before packaging. Also why they would supply retailers with September panels in December??? I'm 99% sure these are returns, repacked and maybe checked by Asus. But I doubt they even check because one with QC sticker was horrible.
> 
> "I am pretty sure at least in US all monitors come with it" - how do you know this ? I'm pretty sure this is not true. Why would Asus do this ? Only explanation is they have ton of returns so they must sell it somehow...


I said it before, I and another user whose name I forgot ordered one of these the very day they were first released in Germany, and both of ours had the QC sticker. This alone disproves the QC sticker = return theory unless you are suggesting someone is returning monitors back in time.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I said it before, I and another user whose name I forgot ordered one of these the very day they were first released in Germany, and both of ours had the QC sticker. This alone disproves the QC sticker = return theory unless you are suggesting someone is returning monitors back in time.


Could be that Asus is regularly testing let's say 1 in 100 monitors to check if quality is good. So after the test they put QC sticker on it. Some people with QC stickers reported they were sealed and not used. So they could fraud this technics on returns so it does not look so suspicious. Just a hypothesis. Maybe not true. What I know for sure it's not possible to remove the original ASUS sealing tape without damaging the box so they just re-tape. Majority of normal users will not notice it at all. But I'm 100% sure mine was used because of things I've mentioned. The original Asus seal tape was broken and replaced with normal tape.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I don't know if you follow my posts but I had 3 of these monitors. First came without QC sticker and was brand new, everything sealed. Second one I've ordered in December came with QC sticker - of course it's on the side where the original ASUS tape is broken. It was clearly not new, there were fingerprints and buble foil warped. My third was October panel and was brand new again without QC sticker. A coincidence? No. Why for the god sake would Asus open sealed monitors ready to leave the factory and put QC stickers on them ?????
> 
> Think people, they would do the quality check before packaging. Also why they would supply retailers with September panels in December??? I'm 99% sure these are returns, repacked and maybe checked by Asus. But I doubt they even check because one with QC sticker was horrible.
> 
> "I am pretty sure at least in US all monitors come with it" - how do you know this ? I'm pretty sure this is not true. Why would Asus do this ? Only explanation is they have ton of returns so they must sell it somehow...


I've had two monitors first was among the first that newegg delivered it had a QC stick second was a couple weeks later also with QC and everyone positing on this forum with a unit from Amazon everyone had a sticker. Both monitors were new and showed no singes of tempering. Please stop spreading lies. Asus wouldn't stock amazon with used units.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I've had two monitors first was among the first that newegg delivered it had a QC stick second was a couple weeks later also with QC and everyone positing on this forum with a unit from Amazon everyone had a sticker. Both monitors were new and showed no singes of tempering. Please stop spreading lies. Asus wouldn't stock amazon with used units.


Fact remains that this thread proved many many times that QC sticker in 90% of cases meant for many users here, no only misiak- worst quality panel. Them being returned/fixed/repaired/refurbished units does not matter and we will never know the truth as we have no solid data for it.

But QC sticker is something to be worry about- thats for sure.


----------



## Fiercy

What concerns me is that people say this like its a fact and confuse people into returning a maybe good monitor without properly looking at it. Stop doing that. There is no evidence of this happening.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Been following this thread for around 180 pages now and I've gotten so worked up and worried about bleed and temperature variance and all these different issues with this monitor. I just started laughing out loud to myself in an empty room when I realized that since I use f.lux, it makes most of this monitor's weaknesses complete non-issues. Dead pixels and dust seem to be becoming less common as we progress through the weeks and temperature uniformity doesn't matter for me because f.lux makes my screen orange anyway, same applies to bleed and glow. The only way I see myself ending up returning thus monitor whenever I decide to buy one is if the bleed is excessive and causes issues in games, since f.lux disables itself with full screen applications.
> 
> It also seems like we're getting panels that are trending towards less bleed as time goes on. So maybe by the time I end up ordering around the end of December, I should be set with a monitor well suited for my use case.
> 
> > Inb4 "why buy IPS if you butcher the colors with f.lux?"


Okay...I'm gonna bite. I'd never heard of f.lux until you posted this, and after using it on both my desktop and my laptop (I'm typically looking at a computer screen for around 12 hours per day) I've started to really appreciate the reduction in eye strain. With that said, both monitors are TN panels and so don't have great colour anyway. With an IPS, though, won't we be losing a lot of what we're paying for if we have f.lux on? Or are you saying that the hue change f.lux causes does not detract from the overall colour balance on an IPS?

Incidentally I'm not looking to pick a fight here, I'm genuinely curious as I need to decide whether or not to get a second PG by the time my supplier has finished fault-testing the first! As it is already with them that probably only leaves me with a couple of days. It's unusual to find people who use f.lux on a display like this, but since your use case seems fairly similar to mine I'm interested in hearing your thoughts!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I've had two monitors first was among the first that newegg delivered it had a QC stick second was a couple weeks later also with QC and everyone positing on this forum with a unit from Amazon everyone had a sticker. Both monitors were new and showed no singes of tempering. Please stop spreading lies. Asus wouldn't stock amazon with used units.


Well, I'm not only one who has this opinion. Sure they can do that, what do you think they would do with returned panels ? Scrap them ???







LOL, all panels returned from EU could have been send to US. Why not ? Do realize that we haven't seen any November panel yet and it's the middle of the December... So where are these panels ? Well, maybe in Asus warehouse waiting to sell returns first. I'm sure they have hundreds of them.

Don't say these are lies if you not prove otherwise. I never said this is true for 100% percent. It's what I'm thinking and everyone can make their own conclusion.

Don't act as an Asus fanboy. I don't care if I have Asus or Acer. I really like Asus but I want a good panel. And if 3pcs fail in a row then there is something bad. Don't think Asus are some good guys who want your happiness. All they want is your money...

Sure people could check the monitor with QC sticker but it is safer no return it without opening. Then the seller don't need to list it as opened. It's win - win strategy. But of course even there is no sticker the chance you get a good one of these is not big.


----------



## Terminus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Okay...I'm gonna bite. I'd never heard of f.lux until you posted this, and after using it on both my desktop and my laptop (I'm typically looking at a computer screen for around 12 hours per day) I've started to really appreciate the reduction in eye strain. With that said, both monitors are TN panels and so don't have great colour anyway. With an IPS, though, won't we be losing a lot of what we're paying for if we have f.lux on? Or are you saying that the hue change f.lux causes does not detract from the overall colour balance on an IPS?
> 
> Incidentally I'm not looking to pick a fight here, I'm genuinely curious as I need to decide whether or not to get a second PG by the time my supplier has finished fault-testing the first! As it is already with them that probably only leaves me with a couple of days. It's unusual to find people who use f.lux on a display like this, but since your use case seems fairly similar to mine I'm interested in hearing your thoughts!


You're 100% correct. It is odd and detrimental to the whole point of an IPS monitor to use f.lux. But since I couldn't care less about the colors of my monitor while browsing the web or doing other miscellaneous desktop tasks, it's just fine for me. My current monitor is an IPS monitor. I adore the colors. But I do keep them masked in orange most of the time, because of f.lux.

Now what's neat about f.lux is that it changes the color temperature throughout the day. During the hours of the day where the sun is up and shining, your display has no more warmth than it would without f.lux. So during the day, there's no issue. Obviously when the sun goes down and the Cheetos start to pile onto the screen, it gets more troublesome. But! Unless I'm working with Lightroom/Photoshop, I don't really care. Also, f.lux disables itself during full screen applications. So during games, movies, or TV shows, my monitor is displaying in it's true IPS glory. In the off chance that I actually AM working with Lightroom or some other color sensitive task, I can easily right click on f.lux's little taskbar icon and disable it for a while.

So while, yes, an IPS monitor is severely gimped by a program such as f.lux, I am of the opinion that, given its self-disabling feature, it doesn't matter to me in all but my edge cases such as the occasional photo editing.


----------



## d4n0wnz

What is everyone using to get blank white and black screens?

I started testing my monitor, a little blb on the top, and the whites seem yellowy on the left side of the panel.
September build with qc sticker..


----------



## MilhoFrito

Guys, my old monitor is dying and it's been a while since im looking to buy the PG279Q (didnt buy it before because of all the QC problems)

What I wanna know is, if i make my purchase today from amazon.de what will be the production month of it?
This is kinda urgent since i have a lot of work to do and dont have any other monitor. Thanks in advance.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> What is everyone using to get blank white and black screens?
> 
> I started testing my monitor, a little blb on the top, and the whites seem yellowy on the left side of the panel.
> September build with qc sticker..


I've been using http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html


----------



## d4n0wnz

Took some pics of mine with my iphone 6plus, camera makes the BLB noticeable, but you can barely see it in person. I do however see the yellowness on the left side.
Sept with QC sticker from amazon

Any program out there that could possibly fix the yellowness?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I've had two monitors first was among the first that newegg delivered it had a QC stick second was a couple weeks later also with QC and everyone positing on this forum with a unit from Amazon everyone had a sticker. Both monitors were new and showed no singes of tempering. Please stop spreading lies. Asus wouldn't stock amazon with used units.


Not trying to take sides here but it does seriously sound like you're being a fanboy. You said "everyone" on this forum that bought one from amazon has a QC sticker on it, Do you not read my posts cause I have a Sept. unit from Amazon with no QC sticker on it. Posted it here.
Just cause you think Asus is great doesnt make them great, how do you know they wouldnt do such a thing? How do we know you're not spreading lies? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What concerns me is that people say this like its a fact and confuse people into returning a maybe good monitor without properly looking at it. Stop doing that. There is no evidence of this happening.


Seriously though if someones buys a monitor and is stupid enough to wait for it to ship and not even bother opening it to see if its new or if its defective
then that stupidity is on them. They dont need protected. It makes no sense to say im not gonna open a monitor because its previously been opened, if thats the case then what difference does it make? An open box is an open box, if they dont have tape to retape it walmart sells rolls for $.99
besides Amazon is exremely leniant with their return policy.

I agree with those that think this QC sticker thing is shady somehow, sure it could be that Asus is testing some monitors for quality control but dont you think they would implement it before the packaging phase and more importantly dont you think that if there was quality control being done
then there would be quality? Why would they test them and ship them out defective anyway and isnt that just as shady as selling returned units as brand new? Either way they are doing something ignorant if not illegall.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not trying to take sides here but it does seriously sound like you're being a fanboy. You said "everyone" on this forum that bought one from amazon has a QC sticker on it, Do you not read my posts cause I have a Sept. unit from Amazon with no QC sticker on it. Posted it here.


Initially when i got my amazon package I to thought there was no QC sticker on it until I just looked at the other side of the box. Could you upload pictures of both sides of the box so we can be sure you didn't miss it.


----------



## sdmf74

Trust me I didnt miss it cause I looked hard for one, frst thing I did. My unit was brand new no question only one layer of tape (Asus) on both sides of box and everything was placed neatly in box as it would have been from factory. I would not have been happy to recieve
one that was previously opened. Thankfully I got a good one on the first try. Acceptable BLB with no dead pixels dust or other issues. At first I thought I noticed the top half warmer than the bottom but honestly I think it was just cause I was expecting it to be there.
It either improved or just wasnt there to begin with cause I dont notice it anymore. With that being said the screen is not as white as my BenQ XL2420TE but looks much better in all other aspects.

Like the other user said Gsync is nice but isnt game changing for me either, maybe cause im coming from a 144hz monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Fact remains that this thread proved many many times that QC sticker in 90% of cases meant for many users here, no only misiak- worst quality panel. Them being returned/fixed/repaired/refurbished units does not matter and we will never know the truth as we have no solid data for it.
> 
> But QC sticker is something to be worry about- thats for sure.


Yes, thanks. This is very true.

Any news from x-kom ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> What is everyone using to get blank white and black screens?
> 
> I started testing my monitor, a little blb on the top, and the whites seem yellowy on the left side of the panel.
> September build with qc sticker..


These panels suffers from these issues to a large extent. When did you buy it ? These panels are mostly unavailable everywhere and you have got September panel with QC sticker on it. Isn't it suspicious to you ?? I assume the original ASUS tape was broken...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> Took some pics of mine with my iphone 6plus, camera makes the BLB noticeable, but you can barely see it in person. I do however see the yellowness on the left side.
> Sept with QC sticker from amazon
> 
> Any program out there that could possibly fix the yellowness?


.
Oh, this is really bad. I had such bad uniformity on my two September panels. It was ridiculously yellowish at the top. Same as yours. The top is much warmer than bottom. You have QC sticker and I bet it is September panel, right? Well, we can only guess..... If I'd get another panel with QC sticker, I would return it instantly. But that's me of course after a very bad experience with QC box.

I would suggest to return it. This is not worth the money. My October panel has far better uniformity, not perfect though and there is still some yellowish ting at the left side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilhoFrito*
> 
> Guys, my old monitor is dying and it's been a while since im looking to buy the PG279Q (didnt buy it before because of all the QC problems)
> 
> What I wanna know is, if i make my purchase today from amazon.de what will be the production month of it?
> This is kinda urgent since i have a lot of work to do and dont have any other monitor. Thanks in advance.


You would need to know serial number - it's on the box. SN starting with F9 is September, FA is October. We haven't seen any November panels yet....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I agree with those that think this QC sticker thing is shady somehow, sure it could be that Asus is testing some monitors for quality control but dont you think they would implement it before the packaging phase and more importantly dont you think that if there was quality control being done
> then there would be quality? Why would they test them and ship them out defective anyway and isnt that just as shady as selling returned units as brand new? Either way they are doing something ignorant if not illegall.


Yes, you right. I said this earlier - seems there are two type of monitors with QC sticker.

1. First are brand new panels which are tested randomly in factory for defects. If it pass they will put QC sticker on the box and seal it with tape. So you get a new one with original tape *NOT* broker but with
QC sticker. This is good of course.

2. Second types could be returns. The sign of this is that the original Asus tape *IS BROKEN* and re-taped with normal tape - so you have two layers of tapes. These could be just checked by some tester and if turn on he will put a sticker on it and return to the shop. Sooner or later a poor guy who is not aware of this will buy and problem solved for Asus.

So I would recommend to all people who get the box with QC sticker to check if *original seal is broken*! If I would get one with a broken seal I know I would return it immediately.


----------



## guttheslayer

Next year it might be ROG 4K 120Hz with DP 1.3 and Acer Predators one. Who knows.

But that QC will be another horror to go through.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> What is everyone using to get blank white and black screens?
> 
> I started testing my monitor, a little blb on the top, and the whites seem yellowy on the left side of the panel.
> September build with qc sticker..


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## PrettyDancer

Hey guys. So I just recieved my PG279Q (no QC sticker, ordered from a french retailer) and well, coming from a 96Hz Qnix, it's quite an upgrade. I'm posting some pictures to have some feedbacks from others, regarding glow, BLB and uniformity. I'm using the settings that TFTCentrals recommend : RGB : 97 93 100 @ 25% Brightness)

*Filmed with an iPhone 6, then screenshotted.*
Brightness 100%

Brightness 25%

White uniformity (25% brightness)


I have a tiny speck (dont think it is a dead pixel) in the bottom left, only flaw that I found out : (up between the firefox and thunderbirds icons)


And lastly a screenshot from a modded skyrim set up :


So it appears to me that the screen is pretty decent however I'd like to have your adivce concerning its checkout. What should I do to check uniformity for instance ?

I saw that some of you had "yellowish" screens, how can I check this ?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Fact remains that this thread proved many many times that QC sticker in 90% of cases meant for many users here, no only misiak- worst quality panel. Them being returned/fixed/repaired/refurbished units does not matter and we will never know the truth as we have no solid data for it.
> 
> But QC sticker is something to be worry about- thats for sure.


Yes, thanks. This is very true.

Any news from x-kom ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> What is everyone using to get blank white and black screens?
> 
> I started testing my monitor, a little blb on the top, and the whites seem yellowy on the left side of the panel.
> September build with qc sticker..


Because they want to test uniformity and backlight bleeding. This panel suffers from these issues to a large extent. When did you buy it ? These panels are mostly unavailable everywhere and you have got September panel with QC sticker on it. Isn't it suspicious to you ?? I assume the original ASUS tape was broken...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Hey guys. So I just recieved my PG279Q (no QC sticker, ordered from a french retailer) and well, coming from a 96Hz Qnix, it's quite an upgrade. I'm posting some pictures to have some feedbacks from others, regarding glow, BLB and uniformity. I'm using the settings that TFTCentrals recommend : RGB : 97 93 100 @ 25% Brightness)
> 
> *Filmed with an iPhone 6, then screenshotted.*
> Brightness 100%
> 
> Brightness 25%
> 
> White uniformity (25% brightness)
> 
> 
> I have a tiny speck (dont think it is a dead pixel) in the bottom left, only flaw that I found out : (up between the firefox and thunderbirds icons)
> 
> 
> And lastly a screenshot from a modded skyrim set up :
> 
> 
> So it appears to me that the screen is pretty decent however I'd like to have your adivce concerning its checkout. What should I do to check uniformity for instance ?
> 
> I saw that some of you had "yellowish" screens, how can I check this ?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Well, yours seems almost exactly than mine. Uniformity looks decent and you have similar BLB. A bit better.... I have exactly the same dust spec bottom right. To find a monitor without at least one dust particle is a miracle tbh. Bud I would suggest to step back 2 - 3 meters from monitor and take a photo on black background to exclude BLB. As for white uniformity you did a good photo and as I said it looks decent. Maybe slightly yellow left 1/4 of the screen, especially top left corner but it's pretty acceptable. I have the same uniformity, my previous panels were yellow at the top 1/3 of the screen, it was horrible.

But I'm gonna to return it anyway because I think there is lot of bleed on mine. I've counted 9 bleed spots which is just too much. You have 4 or 5 so it's a bit better. If you are OK with that it's a keeper.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Hey guys. So I just recieved my PG279Q (no QC sticker, ordered from a french retailer) and well, coming from a 96Hz Qnix, it's quite an upgrade. I'm posting some pictures to have some feedbacks from others, regarding glow, BLB and uniformity. I'm using the settings that TFTCentrals recommend : RGB : 97 93 100 @ 25% Brightness)
> 
> So it appears to me that the screen is pretty decent however I'd like to have your adivce concerning its checkout. What should I do to check uniformity for instance ?
> 
> I saw that some of you had "yellowish" screens, how can I check this ?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


If you are using the tft icc try this one instead.

PG279Qv2.zip 3k .zip file


Using with recommenced RGB 97,93,100 IMO looks much better than tft icc.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Thanks for you answer man. Yeah I suppose the screen is decent. What lumonisity are you using your screen usually ? I almost cannot see the BLB playing at 25% Brightness.

Here are the pictures taken from 2-3m of the screen :

25% Brightness :


100% Brightness :


Think it's a keeper ?


----------



## PrettyDancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> If you are using the tft icc try this one instead.
> 
> https://fs05n5.sendspace.com/dl/b4566bccaf6c52c210fe09d2854b53f6/567180ec10e3b91a/0fvuo9/PG279Q%20v2.rar
> 
> Using with recommenced RGB 97,93,100 IMO looks much better than tft icc.


Thanks man. Where did you find it ?


----------



## C3321J6

found on another site not sure how accurate it is for your panel but i have very slight yellow tint on bottom left and pretty much gone with this profile also colors more vibrant.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Thanks for you answer man. Yeah I suppose the screen is decent. What lumonisity are you using your screen usually ? I almost cannot see the BLB playing at 25% Brightness.
> 
> Here are the pictures taken from 2-3m of the screen :
> 
> 25% Brightness :
> 
> 
> 100% Brightness :
> 
> 
> Think it's a keeper ?


That looks really good. So long as whites look good, keep it.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> Took some pics of mine with my iphone 6plus, camera makes the BLB noticeable, but you can barely see it in person. I do however see the yellowness on the left side.
> Sept with QC sticker from amazon
> 
> Any program out there that could possibly fix the yellowness?


I would consider this very good as long as you don't have any dead pixels.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> That looks really good. So long as whites look good, keep it.


Yeah, curious how the white uniformity is on this monitor.


----------



## PrettyDancer

I'm a bit curious : what's the difference between taking a shot close to the screen and 2 / 3 m from it ? Because BLB "fades" the further you are from the screen... ? I'm not sure to understand.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah, curious how the white uniformity is on this monitor.


Here it is at 25% brightness :


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Here it is at 25% brightness :


hard to tell in that pic. The way I test it is to open a medium sized explorer window, and move it slowly from bottom to top of the screen. For me, I can see the color change from white to an off white/yellowish tint.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Will do that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mikesgt

Alright guys, I have another PG279Q showing up today. Praying for no defects!!! Probably my last attempt at a 'perfect' Asus.

Also, I wanted to share that I did try one XB271HU so far, and the uniformity was SOOOO much better on it compared to the PG279Q. Just that stand... ughh. Just personal preference, but the stand and overall look/aesthetics of the PG279Q is far superior.

Sent the XB271HU back because of either a bad pixel or dust, hard to tell which of the two it was. Didn't have much of a chance to test it because I had to get back to work, and I sent it back right away (sorry about that). So didn't get to see the BLB because my room is lit up. I did look at it, but hard to tell without the room being completely dark.

Don't get me wrong, the monitor seemed good to me and the panel itself seemed to be superior to the Asus as of now. So if you are tired of the uniformity issues you may have with the PG279Q, than the Acer is the way to go by far.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> I'm a bit curious : what's the difference between taking a shot close to the screen and 2 / 3 m from it ? Because BLB "fades" the further you are from the screen... ? I'm not sure to understand.


No, It is to SHOW BLB. IPS glow fades away from distance, leaving only BLB. So if you have any spots around edges, in corners etc that glow/emitte light- this is BLB.

You shot from distance to not mistake IPS glow with BLB. The further you are- only BLB remains, while IPS glow is invisible.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Thanks man ! I'll try to get pictures again to see.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Thanks for you answer man. Yeah I suppose the screen is decent. What lumonisity are you using your screen usually ? I almost cannot see the BLB playing at 25% Brightness.
> 
> Here are the pictures taken from 2-3m of the screen :
> 
> 25% Brightness :
> 
> 
> 100% Brightness :
> 
> 
> Think it's a keeper ?


That's a cracker. What month was it made in? I'm hoping mine looks like that, the glow (or lack of) is excellent, uniformity (to me) looks good too. I've heard that the dust can be 'flicked' away, although haven't tried that personally.

Encouraging to know there are good ones out there!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Thanks for you answer man. Yeah I suppose the screen is decent. What lumonisity are you using your screen usually ? I almost cannot see the BLB playing at 25% Brightness.
> 
> Here are the pictures taken from 2-3m of the screen :
> 
> 25% Brightness :
> 
> 
> 100% Brightness :
> 
> 
> Think it's a keeper ?


Now I can't see bleed at all







I have brightness usually at 60%. I like bright screens








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Here it is at 25% brightness :


Uniformity is more or less same as mine. Pretty much better than September panels. You have October right ? Still not perfect but pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah, curious how the white uniformity is on this monitor.


In my opinion the uniformity is not good, sorry. You can see top obviously darker with brownish tint. But all depends on user if it's ok for him or not. For m this wouldn't be acceptable... It's September panel with QC sticker so most probably a return. I can say that September panels had more problems with uniformity than October ones.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Alright guys, I have another PG279Q showing up today. Praying for no defects!!! Probably my last attempt at a 'perfect' Asus.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share that I did try one XB271HU so far, and the uniformity was SOOOO much better on it compared to the PG279Q. Just that stand... ughh. Just personal preference, but the stand and overall look/aesthetics of the PG279Q is far superior.
> 
> Sent the XB271HU back because of either a bad pixel or dust, hard to tell which of the two it was. Didn't have much of a chance to test it because I had to get back to work, and I sent it back right away (sorry about that). So didn't get to see the BLB because my room is lit up. I did look at it, but hard to tell without the room being completely dark.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the monitor seemed good to me and the panel itself seemed to be superior to the Asus as of now. So if you are tired of the uniformity issues you may have with the PG279Q, than the Acer is the way to go by far.


Man, I'm not sure if you score better with Asus. You had great uniformity and minimal bleeding. That pixel, was it really so visible ? Did it bother you because I have one dust spec but I could easily live with that because I can't simply see it. I would really need to focus on it and search for couple of seconds. In any case, fingers crossed. Let us know.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> That's a cracker. What month was it made in? I'm hoping mine looks like that, the glow (or lack of) is excellent, uniformity (to me) looks good too. I've heard that the dust can be 'flicked' away, although haven't tried that personally.
> 
> Encouraging to know there are good ones out there!


There is glow, but it's not visible from a distance







This was test for BLB. Your chance to flick the dust off is very low unfortunately.


----------



## mikesgt

So some preliminary results on the one I just received. I will take pics once it gets dark, but can tell there is some blb on the bottom and upper right corner. Also, the frame is scratched in a couple of areas, and there is pretty good sized gap on the top between the frame and panel. From what I can tell right now, it is going back.

Uniformity is hard to tell, but I could certainly see it in the upper left corner. Btw, this is an October build, no QC sticker.

I think I am going 100% Acer now.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Man, I'm not sure if you score better with Asus. You had great uniformity and minimal bleeding. That pixel, was it really so visible ? Did it bother you because I have one dust spec but I could easily live with that because I can't simply see it. I would really need to focus on it and search for couple of seconds. In any case, fingers crossed. Let us know.


unfortunately it did, pixels are pretty much my #1 pet peeve... Uniformity right behind it. I am picky, I will admit that, but for $800, I feel like I have the right to be. As I just mentioned a moment ago, I am done with the Asus lottery at this point, and focusing on Acer. I tried lol.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Man, I'm not sure if you score better with Asus. You had great uniformity and minimal bleeding. That pixel, was it really so visible ? Did it bother you because I have one dust spec but I could easily live with that because I can't simply see it. I would really need to focus on it and search for couple of seconds. In any case, fingers crossed. Let us know.


the dust or whatever was on the XB271HU btw, not the Asus.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> the dust or whatever was on the XB271HU btw, not the Asus.


The dust is a desease of both panels because they are make in same factory.... But as Vega posted, the numbers of panels are different. This could explain much better uniformity of Acer panels. Also mounting into the frame is better on Acer so this could explain why Acer has better BLB. However dead pixels and dust is always a lottery so it's a draw here. I'm going definitely Acer this time as well.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The dust is a desease of both panels because they are make in same factory.... But as Vega posted, the numbers of panels are different. This could explain much better uniformity of Acer panels. Also mounting into the frame is better on Acer so this could explain why Acer has better BLB. However dead pixels and dust is always a lottery so it's a draw here. I'm going definitely Acer this time as well.


I think it is a good call. From what I can tell, it is hands down better than the PG279Q, maybe with the exception of the bezel/stand, but that is personal preference. I already set up my return for the PG279Q, and put in an order for two XB271HU's, hoping one of them is a keeper. If both are, I can sell one to someone on this forum if they are interested.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I think it is a good call. From what I can tell, it is hands down better than the PG279Q, maybe with the exception of the bezel/stand, but that is personal preference. I already set up my return for the PG279Q, and put in an order for two XB271HU's, hoping one of them is a keeper. If both are, I can sell one to someone on this forum if they are interested.


Well, you right. I prefer overal image quality before stand. This can be replaced anytime, right ? Pity you are not from Europe, would by one from you for sure







I'm going to make this trade with Benny, he's from Poland and they should have them soon. Hope he will have both perfect


----------



## mikesgt

By the way, the XB271HU is in stock in the US Acer store (Sorry Europe!)


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> By the way, the XB271HU is in stock in the US Acer store (Sorry Europe!)


No worries, there are already some in Europe, it's a matter od days


----------



## mikesgt

Here is a pic of the uniformity if the monitor I just got.... Would like to hear thoughts and opinions.



Certainly better than the other monitors I have received so far.


----------



## C3321J6

If camera isn't exaggerate that's pretty bad IMO looks like 75% of the screen has yellow tint also looks like mark or something stuck inside on screen on top right?


----------



## mikesgt

Still probably not dark enough, but here is a pic of the BLB



The glow in the middle is from a window behind me, the BLB spots are primarily in the lower right with a little bit in upper right.


----------



## C3321J6

Hard to tell from that pic think you are too close need to back away more also pics are not good need to make a video and take screenshot of the video it should give more accurate representation.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Here is a pic of the uniformity if the monitor I just got.... Would like to hear thoughts and opinions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly better than the other monitors I have received so far.


I hate to be a downer mike but that stupid yellow tint is still there.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I hate to be a downer mike but that stupid yellow tint is still there.


yep, I don't think it is possible to get an Asus without it TBH.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Looks like I will have to wait a few month till the process matures and Asus solves most of the issues. I am really fed up of my VG236H and need an upgrade.


----------



## C3321J6

edit
Here is mine bot bad but still not perfect i didn't have this issue with XB271HU. My OCD starting to kick in undecided if im keeping .


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Here is mine bot bad but still not perfect i didn't have this issue with XB271HU still undecided if im keeping


Undecided if you are keeping the Asus over the Acer? If the Acer is better, what is there to decide? And yours looks like it has a reddish bright spot on the middle right side.. Or is that just the pic maybe?


----------



## batmanwcm

After perusing the XH271HU thread, it seems that many members there are receiving panels with dead pixels and multiple dust specks. It just kills me that AU Optronics still can't get their crap together and produce a defect free panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Here is a pic of the uniformity if the monitor I just got.... Would like to hear thoughts and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly better than the other monitors I have received so far.


Uniformity not the best. Looks worse than mine! Look like the left 1/4 of screen has yellow tint, also the top part. It's kind of annoying because rest of the screen is good. Back to the store it goes, after 3rd replacement I've lost the patience with Asus. BLB I don't know, you took it from very close. Stand back at least 2 - 3m and repeat. Put brightness at 80% or so. Also, isn't that glow orange???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait a few month till the process matures and Asus solves most of the issues. I am really fed up of my VG236H and need an upgrade.


Why to wait? Go Acer instead....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Here is mine bot bad but still not perfect i didn't have this issue with XB271HU. My OCD starting to kick in undecided if im keeping .


Yep, I had XB270HU and there weren't such uniformity problems. But it had orange glow which is very baaaad. In fact this and two PG279 had orange glow which I cannot stand. Better some uniformity than this kind of glow.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uniformity not the best. Looks worse than mine! Look like the left 1/4 of screen has yellow tint, also the top part. It's kind of annoying because rest of the screen is good. Back to the store it goes, after 3rd replacement I've lost the patience with Asus. BLB I don't know, you took it from very close. Stand back at least 2 - 3m and repeat. Put brightness at 80% or so. Also, isn't that glow orange???
> Why to wait? Go Acer instead....
> Yep, I had XB270HU and there weren't such uniformity problems. But it had orange glow which is very baaaad. In fact this and two PG279 had orange glow which I cannot stand. Better some uniformity than this kind of glow.


is this better?


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Undecided if you are keeping the Asus over the Acer? If the Acer is better, what is there to decide? And yours looks like it has a reddish bright spot on the middle right side.. Or is that just the pic maybe?


Thats just the pic no red tint .
I already got 2 acer both had horrid bleeding but seems like im the only one who got bad panels so i might grab couple more.
This isn't bad by any means and barely visible I just to see if i can get better. I bought this locally and have month to return or exchange also.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is this better?


Better







Seems this is pretty good BLB. There are those twins bleed spots at the bottom and some bleeding in right bottom corner (same as mine, from what I saw majority of these panels bleed there) And a little bit at top right corner. Did you try to press bezel a bit if it eliminates it ? The panel is loosen at the top so you should be able to make it better. The glow appears to be orange or silver ? However, that uniformity would not be good for me, it's October panel ???


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> After perusing the XH271HU thread, it seems that many members there are receiving panels with dead pixels and multiple dust specks. It just kills me that AU Optronics still can't get their crap together and produce a defect free panel.


yea i got 2 both had bad bleed in same exact spots. 2nd one had worst glow and few specs dust that i was able to tap away


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this is pretty good BLB. There are those twins bleed spots at the bottom and some bleeding in right bottom corner (same as mine, from what I saw majority of these panels bleed there) And a little bit at top right corner. Did you try to press bezel a bit if it eliminates it ? The panel is loosen at the top so you should be able to make it better. The glow appears to be orange or silver ? However, that uniformity would not be good for me, it's October panel ???


The glow is orange in upper right and lower right. It is an October build.... No QC sticker.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> You're 100% correct. It is odd and detrimental to the whole point of an IPS monitor to use f.lux. But since I couldn't care less about the colors of my monitor while browsing the web or doing other miscellaneous desktop tasks, it's just fine for me. My current monitor is an IPS monitor. I adore the colors. But I do keep them masked in orange most of the time, because of f.lux.
> 
> Now what's neat about f.lux is that it changes the color temperature throughout the day. During the hours of the day where the sun is up and shining, your display has no more warmth than it would without f.lux. So during the day, there's no issue. Obviously when the sun goes down and the Cheetos start to pile onto the screen, it gets more troublesome. But! Unless I'm working with Lightroom/Photoshop, I don't really care. Also, f.lux disables itself during full screen applications. So during games, movies, or TV shows, my monitor is displaying in it's true IPS glory. In the off chance that I actually AM working with Lightroom or some other color sensitive task, I can easily right click on f.lux's little taskbar icon and disable it for a while.
> 
> So while, yes, an IPS monitor is severely gimped by a program such as f.lux, I am of the opinion that, given its self-disabling feature, it doesn't matter to me in all but my edge cases such as the occasional photo editing.


Thanks for the reply. I've had f.lux running all day, both at work and at home. I've done some coding, a little web design and also played some games whilst keeping f.lux at its default settings (it's been ~3500k for hours now). I did find some of the web stuff a little trickier, but actually I'm getting quite fond of it. It's strange, when I first activated f.lux I was a little bit grossed out, and now when I disable it I react in the same way! Given the fact I can just disable it for games (where there is absolutely 0% chance I will notice any uniformity issues) if needed I'm thinking it makes the PG279Q a lot more appealing.

Decided to keep the order open for my replacement PG. The supplier has agreed to test it prior to shipping and I may call them tomorrow to see if I can just check exactly what that test is. Basically if I can score a PG with minimal bleed / glow and no pixel defects I think I'll keep it. I miss the colours, the look of the thing and even that little joystick...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Here is mine bot bad but still not perfect i didn't have this issue with XB271HU. My OCD starting to kick in undecided if im keeping .


I have to be honest...that looks very good to me. Okay, not perfect...but I don't think anyone here will ever get a completely fault-free monitor - Asus or Acer. They're all compromised one way or another. Acer seems to have better QC, but of late I've seen a couple of really good PGs (in comparison to the sub-par stuff that has dominated this thread for weeks) and over in the XB271HU thread there are now some duds, whereas before they seemed to be almost exclusively great.

I think it's easy to get caught up in the quest for perfection and maybe take it a little too far. Personally the deal-breakers for me are excessive BLB and pixel defects. I'm actually happy to overlook mild uniformity issues (which is how I'd classify C3321J6's) because frankly I don't spend much time with content where I'd actually notice it, plus...f.lux...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've had f.lux running all day, both at work and at home. I've done some coding, a little web design and also played some games whilst keeping f.lux at its default settings (it's been ~3500k for hours now). I did find some of the web stuff a little trickier, but actually I'm getting quite fond of it. It's strange, when I first activated f.lux I was a little bit grossed out, and now when I disable it I react in the same way! Given the fact I can just disable it for games (where there is absolutely 0% chance I will notice any uniformity issues) if needed I'm thinking it makes the PG279Q a lot more appealing.
> 
> Decided to keep the order open for my replacement PG. The supplier has agreed to test it prior to shipping and I may call them tomorrow to see if I can just check exactly what that test is. Basically if I can score a PG with minimal bleed / glow and no pixel defects I think I'll keep it. I miss the colours, the look of the thing and even that little joystick...
> I have to be honest...that looks very good to me. Okay, not perfect...but I don't think anyone here will ever get a completely fault-free monitor - Asus or Acer. They're all compromised one way or another. Acer seems to have better QC, but of late I've seen a couple of really good PGs (in comparison to the sub-par stuff that has dominated this thread for weeks) and over in the XB271HU thread there are now some duds, whereas before they seemed to be almost exclusively great.
> 
> I think it's easy to get caught up in the quest for perfection and maybe take it a little too far. Personally the deal-breakers for me are excessive BLB and pixel defects. I'm actually happy to overlook mild uniformity issues (which is how I'd classify C3321J6's) because frankly I don't spend much time with content where I'd actually notice it, plus...f.lux...


that Vega guy apparently got five flawless Acer monitors, without any defects. Is he just the luckiest person on the planet or what?


----------



## myrtleee34

I see they are back in stock on Amazon.
Is now a good time to pull the trigger and order up?


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I see they are back in stock on Amazon.
> Is now a good time to pull the trigger and order up?


Price $667.16


----------



## philthy84

Those are used panels though I think.


----------



## myrtleee34

I see Asus also has a PG279AQ. 4K display.
advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I see Asus also has a PG279AQ. 4K display.
> advantages or disadvantages?


60Hz


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Those are used panels though I think.


You are correct, it was a used panel. I did not see that.
Thank you


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 60Hz


60hz is so year 2010


----------



## C3321J6

Just an update i tried the XB270HU profile from tft and even less yellow also think colors/gamma better

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> The glow is orange in upper right and lower right. It is an October build.... No QC sticker.


Ah, orange glow... I don't know why but I have silver and it's far less distracting than orange one. Basically it will not break the immersion while orange does pretty bad. I really don't know why on the earth one October panel has silver glow and another orange. Because of this I'm worried to replace my Asus to not get another one with this orange glow. Yes, uniformity is not perfect, one speck of dust and little bit bleeding but I'm not sure if I would want to trade off for orange glow. This drives me nuts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Just an update i tried the XB270HU profile from tft and even less yellow also think colors/gamma better
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks good - only a lite overexposed. Where do you have that imperfection ?


----------



## kanttii

Trying to keep up with this thread is like trying to tiptoe as fast as Wilson Kipsang runs. And please when quoting a long post, put it in spoilers, especially if that post has many big images









They have quite a few XB271HU's here but the retailers who sell them aren't those I really would trust with a big purchase. Sad.

Anyways, I sent an RMA request to the retailer and they directed me to Asus to try replacements first through them. I'm now waiting for Asus to come pick it up and drop a new one at the same time. No estimates on delivery, so maybe in the next few weeks.. I asked them to send a November or October panel if possible. If 2 or 3 of these aren't better and without the tint, I'm gonna stop the lottery and check the Acer out... if neither of them are good, it'll be a normal cheaper 60hz IPS or something then >_> a year of waiting and trying and hoping and no improvement really. The problems have only changed in type and scale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update i tried the XB270HU profile from tft and even less yellow also think colors/gamma better
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


Nice, congrats! The screen is way overexposed though, could you try to take a new pic and manually set the camera focus to the screen and maybe even lower the exposure a bit? I can't see anything but just pure white no matter what I do to it in Photoshop


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, orange glow... I don't know why but I have silver and it's far less distracting than orange one. Basically it will not break the immersion while orange does pretty bad. I really don't know why on the earth one October panel has silver glow and another orange. Because of this I'm worried to replace my Asus to not get another one with this orange glow. Yes, uniformity is not perfect, one speck of dust and little bit bleeding but I'm not sure if I would want to trade off for orange glow. This drives me nuts.


I thought you were switching to Acer?


----------



## PrettyDancer

Alright so I re-took some pictures to check BLB, 3M away from my screen.

*25%*



*100%*



I really don't know how to check white uniformity. It appears to me that the screen is ok, but i'm not sure. Any hints on how to check this ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Alright so I re-took some pictures to check BLB, 3M away from my screen.
> 
> *25%*
> 
> 
> 
> *100%*
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know how to check white uniformity. It appears to me that the screen is ok, but i'm not sure. Any hints on how to check this ?


I typically create a medium sized explorer window, and move it to the bottom of the display, and then slowly move it up towards the top. On all of my Asus monitors, I clearly saw the white in that window turn to an off white, or yellowish/tan color. Then I move the window back and forth between bottom and top, and can see it every time. Ughh.. So annoying!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

My supplier just came back to me after testing the PG I sent back. They claim there is no fault with the monitor. Pretty annoyed now, wish I just asked for a refund straight away - they convinced me to accept a replacement as they would test it before shipping, but now I have no faith at all in their ability to test this screen.

Can't get through on the phone, but will try again later.

Going to get a refund and think a bit on what I want to do next. Still really fancy an IPS but with the Acer not out yet and the PG lottery still being what it is I just don't know. Maybe the Dell will live to fight another day!

Incidentally (and to prove I'm not going insane...) below are the pics of the one I returned:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Uniformity:



BLB:



Foam:





I stated the reason for the return was poor uniformity (top part of the screen mainly), unacceptable bleed (upper-right) and that awful foam (or whatever it is) just rammed in the bezel. Said it was not what I expected for a £750 monitor. They have replied saying it's been tested on solid backgrounds and 3D applications: "No sign of excessive backlight beeld or any foam. No fault found".


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> My supplier just came back to me after testing the PG I sent back. They claim there is no fault with the monitor. Pretty annoyed now, wish I just asked for a refund straight away - they convinced me to accept a replacement as they would test it before shipping, but now I have no faith at all in their ability to test this screen.
> 
> Can't get through on the phone, but will try again later.
> 
> Going to get a refund and think a bit on what I want to do next. Still really fancy an IPS but with the Acer not out yet and the PG lottery still being what it is I just don't know. Maybe the Dell will live to fight another day!
> 
> Incidentally (and to prove I'm not going insane...) below are the pics of the one I returned:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> BLB:
> 
> 
> 
> Foam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated the reason for the return was poor uniformity (top part of the screen mainly), unacceptable bleed (upper-right) and that awful foam (or whatever it is) just rammed in the bezel. Said it was not what I expected for a £750 monitor. They have replied saying it's been tested on solid backgrounds and 3D applications: "No sign of excessive backlight beeld or any foam. No fault found".


so what are your options at this point? If you ask for a refund, will you be hit with a restocking fee?? I would just go for the refund, forget about Asus and wait for the Acer to become available.


----------



## Diversion

Received my October build PG279Q on Monday.. The bottom right corner is so brown/orange it's extremely noticeable in games even under normal lighting. Even at 20% backlight.. Aside from that, no dead/stuck pixels and decent uniformity on white/bright colors.. Attempting to work with Asus but they are already lying about having sent me "an email form" to fill out so they can cross ship me a new Pg279q and a paid shipping label for my current one. I would have never guessed Asus was this shady.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Received my October build PG279Q on Monday.. The bottom right corner is so brown/orange it's extremely noticeable in games even under normal lighting. Even at 20% backlight.. Aside from that, no dead/stuck pixels and decent uniformity on white/bright colors.. Attempting to work with Asus but they are already lying about having sent me "an email form" to fill out so they can cross ship me a new Pg279q and a paid shipping label for my current one. I would have never guessed Asus was this shady.


there is no way here to determine how it looks in real life, shoot a video and make a screenshot of of it.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> there is no way here to determine how it looks in real life, shoot a video and make a screenshot of of it.


It doesn't really matter how it looks to everybody else here.. As it's clearly defective in person as well, the bottom right of every image is brown.. I can actually live with the rest of the panel.. but the bottom right is defective. I'm not happy with it, i've owned COUNTLESS IPS monitors over the years and this is by far the worst panel i've ever seen/bought.

Asus sent me the Advance Shipment forms to get another PG279Q before I ship this one back.. If they pull a fast one and send me someone elses RMA with crazy backlight bleed I guess I will hoot and holler as much as I can up the chain until they send me a brand new one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It doesn't really matter how it looks to everybody else here.. As it's clearly defective in person as well, the bottom right of every image is brown.. I can actually live with the rest of the panel.. but the bottom right is defective. I'm not happy with it, i've owned COUNTLESS IPS monitors over the years and this is by far the worst panel i've ever seen/bought.
> 
> Asus sent me the Advance Shipment forms to get another PG279Q before I ship this one back.. If they pull a fast one and send me someone elses RMA with crazy backlight bleed I guess I will hoot and holler as much as I can up the chain until they send me a brand new one.


And even then, there is a high likelihood that you will receive one with BLB and uniformity issues unfortunately. I have given up on ASUS...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> And even then, there is a high likelihood that you will receive one with BLB and uniformity issues unfortunately. I have given up on ASUS...


I'll agree to that, i'm worried they will just ship me someone elses RMA with equal to worse backlight bleed and potential dead/stuck pixels. I mean, in daily usage the brown spot from excessive BLB doesn't ruin my gaming/windows production experience but it's just the fact that I spent $800+ and getting a worse panel than i've had on any IPS in my history of owning screens. I've bought and owned plenty of $200 monitors that would put this to shame in terms of uniformity/BLB.. I would have to assume that $800 is more about the 144hz native panel, g-sync, design, and (broken IPS).


----------



## mikesgt

The $800 is a premium you are paying on new tech, specifically high speed IPS panels with Gsync, these two monitors being the first... but that is not a good enough reason to expect someone to pay the full $800 and accept a monitor that doesn't meet expectations. I am sorry, but a monitor this high end should not be plagued with uniformity and severe BLB, completely unacceptable. And we shouldn't have concerns about receiving someone else's return either. That is just unethical and border line breaking the law.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so what are your options at this point? If you ask for a refund, will you be hit with a restocking fee?? I would just go for the refund, forget about Asus and wait for the Acer to become available.


Well I called the supplier, and as luck would have it got through to the same chap who originally authorised the RMA. He's promised to personally look into it and is going to get back to me tomorrow. I guess I'll go from there. I'm impressed with the fact he's taken ownership of my issue and his level of service has given me a little hope that I can still get a decent PG.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> The $800 is a premium you are paying on new tech, specifically high speed IPS panels with Gsync, these two monitors being the first... but that is not a good enough reason to expect someone to pay the full $800 and accept a monitor that doesn't meet expectations. I am sorry, but a monitor this high end should not be plagued with uniformity and severe BLB, completely unacceptable. And we shouldn't have concerns about receiving someone else's return either. That is just unethical and border line breaking the law.


Especially considering i've seen far better uniformity and non-BLB issues on sub $200 IPS monitors.. Asus clearly figured "gamers" would drop $800 and not really "Care" about BLB/uniformity/pixel issues. That's what Asus banked on.. and for most situations, they could be right.. The ROG name sells itself based on reputation of being gamer oriented.. but because of their QC.


----------



## Cheesel

This thread moves so fast lol - I remember people betting if it would be released before we hit 200 pages and we are at 710 now haha. Anyways, I am curious why everyone hasn't jumped ship to Acer, unless the XB271HU is not available in your area yet. I know I did and I have been very pleased. Is it because of the aesthetics of each monitor? I hate the Acer looks until I actually got it in person. The XB271HU looks great once you remove the stand and mount it.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesel*
> 
> This thread moves so fast lol - I remember people betting if it would be released before we hit 200 pages and we are at 710 now haha. Anyways, I am curious why everyone hasn't jumped ship to Acer, unless the XB271HU is not available in your area yet. I know I did and I have been very pleased. Is it because of the aesthetics of each monitor? I hate the Acer looks until I actually got it in person. The XB271HU looks great once you remove the stand and mount it.


The reseller I bought from is making me pay for shipping and it's about $50 to ship it back.. So I don't really feel like spending $50 to get a refund. And the XB271HU has been out of stock for what seems a while now.

Edit: I also have a ROG themed PC build and really wanted to just get a "good" 279q but i'm losing hope rapidly!


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> The reseller I bought from is making me pay for shipping and it's about $50 to ship it back.. So I don't really feel like spending $50 to get a refund. And the XB271HU has been out of stock for what seems a while now.


Only been out of stock on amazon for week and 2 days makes me think they should be up again anytime soon. Just a heads up they usually show stock in early morning EST both the ones i got i managed to snagged at 5am when i got up for work/.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> The reseller I bought from is making me pay for shipping and it's about $50 to ship it back.. So I don't really feel like spending $50 to get a refund. And the XB271HU has been out of stock for what seems a while now.
> 
> Edit: I also have a ROG themed PC build and really wanted to just get a "good" 279q but i'm losing hope rapidly!


so, they're making you pay the shipping back even though the monitor is defective? That is kind of BS don't you think? I would probably fight that. It is one thing just to return it because you don't want, but if it has problems and they're trying to charge you shipping, that is a completely different story.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I thought you were switching to Acer?


Yep, I want to do that but I'm worried I will get even worse. Especially orange glow is a nightmare for me. I've played a bit to tweak a bleed with putting some tape/paper between the panel and frame and it's much better now. I really like the glow on this one. It's silver. All my previous 144Hz panels (3 of them) had orange glow and it was a pain. Now my bleed is pretty acceptable, dust speck is not visible in normal situation and the only thing I'm not 100% satisfied with is the uniformity. So now I'm waiting for Benny how his 2 XB271 panels are and then I will decide what to do. It's crazy situation for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> My supplier just came back to me after testing the PG I sent back. They claim there is no fault with the monitor. Pretty annoyed now, wish I just asked for a refund straight away - they convinced me to accept a replacement as they would test it before shipping, but now I have no faith at all in their ability to test this screen.
> 
> Can't get through on the phone, but will try again later.
> 
> Going to get a refund and think a bit on what I want to do next. Still really fancy an IPS but with the Acer not out yet and the PG lottery still being what it is I just don't know. Maybe the Dell will live to fight another day!
> 
> Incidentally (and to prove I'm not going insane...) below are the pics of the one I returned:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> BLB:
> 
> 
> 
> Foam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated the reason for the return was poor uniformity (top part of the screen mainly), unacceptable bleed (upper-right) and that awful foam (or whatever it is) just rammed in the bezel. Said it was not what I expected for a £750 monitor. They have replied saying it's been tested on solid backgrounds and 3D applications: "No sign of excessive backlight beeld or any foam. No fault found".


It doesn't surprise me. There is no definition of excessive bleed so every company may threat it by their own. Therefore I don't even bother to ask for replacement so I return it within 14 days without giving a reason. Well, I always say them a reason but it's informal...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Received my October build PG279Q on Monday.. The bottom right corner is so brown/orange it's extremely noticeable in games even under normal lighting. Even at 20% backlight.. Aside from that, no dead/stuck pixels and decent uniformity on white/bright colors.. Attempting to work with Asus but they are already lying about having sent me "an email form" to fill out so they can cross ship me a new Pg279q and a paid shipping label for my current one. I would have never guessed Asus was this shady.


This sucks badly. Return it. There should be no orange glow. Me and many users have normal silver glow so why you should accept this ? Orange glow is unbelievably distracting thing, believe me... Besides I can clearly see two big spots of BLB....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It doesn't really matter how it looks to everybody else here.. As it's clearly defective in person as well, the bottom right of every image is brown.. I can actually live with the rest of the panel.. but the bottom right is defective. I'm not happy with it, i've owned COUNTLESS IPS monitors over the years and this is by far the worst panel i've ever seen/bought.
> 
> Asus sent me the Advance Shipment forms to get another PG279Q before I ship this one back.. If they pull a fast one and send me someone elses RMA with crazy backlight bleed I guess I will hoot and holler as much as I can up the chain until they send me a brand new one.


Definitely, you are right. This is not a good one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> The $800 is a premium you are paying on new tech, specifically high speed IPS panels with Gsync, these two monitors being the first... but that is not a good enough reason to expect someone to pay the full $800 and accept a monitor that doesn't meet expectations. I am sorry, but a monitor this high end should not be plagued with uniformity and severe BLB, completely unacceptable. And we shouldn't have concerns about receiving someone else's return either. That is just unethical and border line breaking the law.


Right... This has been said many times here.... Orange glow is a fault and no one.... I repeat no one, should accept it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so, they're making you pay the shipping back even though the monitor is defective? That is kind of BS don't you think? I would probably fight that. It is one thing just to return it because you don't want, but if it has problems and they're trying to charge you shipping, that is a completely different story.


As I said earlier, there is no definition of faulty panels besides dead pixels. And also for dead pixels there are very strict criteria. BLB, uniformity is not a reason for claim by retailer. It's sad, but true. Only thing you can do - at least in EU is send the crap back within 14 days without giving a reason. If you miss this window then there is no help for you...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, I want to do that but I'm worried I will get even worse. Especially orange glow is a nightmare for me. I've played a bit to tweak a bleed with putting some tape/paper between the panel and frame and it's much better now. I really like the glow on this one. It's silver. All my previous 144Hz panels (3 of them) had orange glow and it was a pain. Now my bleed is pretty acceptable, dust speck is not visible in normal situation and the only thing I'm not 100% satisfied with is the uniformity. So now I'm waiting for Benny how his 2 XB271 panels are and then I will decide what to do. It's crazy situation for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't surprise me. There is no definition of excessive bleed so every company may threat it by their own. Therefore I don't even bother to ask for replacement so I return it within 14 days without giving a reason. Well, I always say them a reason but it's informal...


Interested in what you did with the tape / paper! I'm a little scared to do things like that in case I void the warranty by opening something I shouldn't.

Still no XB271HU here, although I did just find a supplier who offer a dead pixel and physical defect check with their monitors for £20. That includes BLB, not sure about uniformity, though. Going to keep them in mind in case I can't get a good resolution via my current supplier.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Interested in what you did with the tape / paper! I'm a little scared to do things like that in case I void the warranty by opening something I shouldn't.
> 
> Still no XB271HU here, although I did just find a supplier who offer a dead pixel and physical defect check with their monitors for £20. That includes BLB, not sure about uniformity, though. Going to keep them in mind in case I can't get a good resolution via my current supplier.


Well I actually did not void anything







I've noticed that if I press the bezzel at the spot when it bleeds then bleed become lesser. So I've just put a piece of plastic between bezzel and lcd screen. This significantly reduced bleeding at 3 points. So now it looks like this... Please notice the paper sheets is only provisory solution


----------



## Truitaman

Hi all,

I decided to get in touch with Asus Iberica in Spain and they requested me some pictures and the invoice of the monitor, they are giving me a new fresh monitor direct from ASUS, lets hope i will have more fortune with this one and doesn't came with the dust inside the monitor, this is the only thing that really bothers me because i see it when i'm surfing, the blb i don't really care, let's hope the new one doesn't came with any dead pixels.

Lates,


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Looks like I will give up on the PG279Q after all the issues I've seen here. I couldn't find an Acer XB271HU that is not outrageously priced above its MSRP.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like I will give up on the PG279Q after all the issues I've seen here. I couldn't find an Acer XB271HU that is not outrageously priced above its MSRP.


Oh, yeah. The price here is the same as PG279Q but quality seems to be much better. Look at this, someone has posted BLB photo of a new XB271. Amazing....


----------



## Bercon

I wanted to try this monitor since I wasn't that afraid of blb, but omg...

Octorber panel:
- Minor BLB all around, not really that bad except for top right corner. The bezel isn't tight there either so you can press it to reduce the BLB. I could still live with this and who knows, it might be fixable by constant pressure or just giving it time
- Major color shift to yellow at the top of the screen and especially at top left corner, this alone is a deal breaker
- Dirt in top right corner of the screen, 3 spots which 2 are bigger than pixel and clearly visible at viewing distance (black square is dirt in potato cam) another deal breaker
- Haven't had IPS before, the glow is a bit more than I expected even in fairly bright room, however I could live with that.



I think I'll skip these displays altogether and live with my current VA 1920x1200 60Hz panels.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> I wanted to try this monitor since I wasn't that afraid of blb, but omg...
> 
> Octorber panel:
> - Minor BLB all around, not really that bad except for top right corner. The bezel isn't tight there either so you can press it to reduce the BLB. I could still live with this and who knows, it might be fixable by constant pressure or just giving it time
> - Major color shift to yellow at the top of the screen and especially at top left corner, this alone is a deal breaker
> - Dirt in top right corner of the screen, 3 spots which 2 are bigger than pixel and clearly visible at viewing distance (black square is dirt in potato cam) another deal breaker
> - Haven't had IPS before, the glow is a bit more than I expected even in fairly bright room, however I could live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll skip these displays altogether and live with my current VA 1920x1200 60Hz panels.


Oh my god, you've got a crap. Haven't seen worse October panel. I thought they've fixed that crap uniformity already. My October has far better uniformity. My both September panels were like yours. Absolutely unacceptable.

Yes, I also have wobble bezel, I've put there some paper sheets to reduce the bleed. But hell, this is monitor for 850 euro....

Those dust specks... I don't comment this....

Do you have orange or silver glow ?


----------



## Diversion

Submitted my "Advanced Replacement" forms to Asus and they confirmed receipt of them. No ETA on when they are shipping me my replacement though so far. This whole ordeal makes me sick to my stomach.. feels like someone robbed me of $800.


----------



## mikesgt

Ok guys, I set up an XB271HU, and here is an initial pic of the uniformity. Huge difference here between the PG279Q and the XB271HU. See for yourself...



Here is the last PG279Q:


I will post more pics later tonight when I get a chance, sorry that these are not the greatest. Tough to gauge BLB at this point until it is dark, but from what I could see initially, I didn't see any.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Ok guys, I set up an XB271HU, and here is an initial pic of the uniformity. Huge difference here between the PG279Q and the XB271HU. See for yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last PG279Q:
> 
> 
> I will post more pics later tonight when I get a chance, sorry that these are not the greatest. Tough to gauge BLB at this point until it is dark, but from what I could see initially, I didn't see any.


Yes, uniformity is clearly much better however, still not perfect. There is slight reddish tint at the left 1/4 of the screen but maybe this could be fixed by some calibration. I could live with that if there are no other issues.


----------



## Zwambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Ok guys, I set up an XB271HU, and here is an initial pic of the uniformity. Huge difference here between the PG279Q and the XB271HU. See for yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last PG279Q:
> 
> 
> I will post more pics later tonight when I get a chance, sorry that these are not the greatest. Tough to gauge BLB at this point until it is dark, but from what I could see initially, I didn't see any.


i just got a near perfect PG279Q on my second try but the uniformity is exactly the same as the one you had :/ think its time to get the XB.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well I actually did not void anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that if I press the bezzel at the spot when it bleeds then bleed become lesser. So I've just put a piece of plastic between bezzel and lcd screen. This significantly reduced bleeding at 3 points. So now it looks like this... Please notice the paper sheets is only provisory solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks good. I'm going to keep that trick in mind in case I need it in the future! I wonder if that foam/glue stuff that was inserted into the bezel of my old one was there for the same reason? The supplier promised to get back to me today after telling me that there was nothing wrong with my return yesterday...sadly no word at all from them. So many people have been inconvenienced considerably by this mess, I really hope Asus learn their lesson. Then again, these things just keep selling out, so I guess as long as they're selling they're not going to make any significant changes.

I have started to see more and more bad XB271HUs over in the other thread, too. Considered the X34, but even that has several QC issues. Why is it so hard to find a good 1440p gaming monitor?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, uniformity is clearly much better however, still not perfect. There is slight reddish tint at the left 1/4 of the screen but maybe this could be fixed by some calibration. I could live with that if there are no other issues.


I think that is the camera honestly. Here is another pic.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> That looks good. I'm going to keep that trick in mind in case I need it in the future! I wonder if that foam/glue stuff that was inserted into the bezel of my old one was there for the same reason? The supplier promised to get back to me today after telling me that there was nothing wrong with my return yesterday...sadly no word at all from them. So many people have been inconvenienced considerably by this mess, I really hope Asus learn their lesson. Then again, these things just keep selling out, so I guess as long as they're selling they're not going to make any significant changes.
> 
> I have started to see more and more bad XB271HUs over in the other thread, too. Considered the X34, but even that has several QC issues. Why is it so hard to find a good 1440p gaming monitor?


That's right, many people are not aware of this at all so they can produce this and don't care much about quality. Someone will return it and they resell to some poor guy who has no idea what we are talking about here...

Btw this is my plastics/paper reductions of bleeding - still not perfect but much better than before. There is no such orange glow, the camera picked this somehow. Btw, the left bottom bleed has disappeared on its own









Before:



Now:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I think that is the camera honestly. Here is another pic.


The left side seems to me a bit reddish. How does it look like in real ? Try to drag explorer window from left to right and back and see if the tint is changing...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's right, many people are not aware of this at all so they can produce this and don't care much about quality. Someone will return it and they resell to some poor guy who has no idea what we are talking about here...
> 
> Btw this is my plastics/paper reductions of bleeding - still not perfect but much better than before. There is no such orange glow, the camera picked this somehow. Btw, the left bottom bleed has disappeared on its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> The left side seems to me a bit reddish. How does it look like in real ? Try to drag explorer window from left to right and back and see if the tint is changing...


I really don't see it in person, so that is really weird. I actually ordered 3 total, so going to try another later and compare.

Also, if I have good panels I am willing to work out selling them to folks in the US that it's looking for an XB271HU...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I really don't see it in person, so that is really weird. I actually ordered 3 total, so going to try another later and compare.
> 
> Also, if I have good panels I am willing to work out selling them to folks in the US that it's looking for an XB271HU...


If you can't see that then it's fine. It always matter what a person see with his own eyes.

Pity I'm from EU









This is uniformity of my 3rd *PG279Q*. Lol, as I'm looking at this picture just now it looks like ****, it's much better in person. Oh my


----------



## x3sphere

For anyone interested, here's what the uniformity looks like on an X34 in comparison. The PG279Q was a September unit, I returned it a few weeks ago.



PG279Q:


----------



## mikesgt

Couple more pics of monitor #1 now that it is dark:

Black:


Uniformity:


The dark pic is very over exposed. I don't really see any orange in person at all, just ips glow.


----------



## C3321J6

Got sick of the bleed on right corner even though it wasnt that bad.
Decided to take off the back cover and see what the issue was and how to fix it. I got rid of the bleed so now 100 % backlight bleed free

The problems i circled and stuck couple pieces of cardboard that i cut from notepad between the panel and bracket


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Couple more pics of monitor #1 now that it is dark:
> 
> Black:
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> The dark pic is very over exposed. I don't really see any orange in person at all, just ips glow.


The top is deffinitely darker than bottom, even I can say it.

Also there is way too much BLB spots around edges for me, so I wouldn't be satisfied.

But each to his own


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Couple more pics of monitor #1 now that it is dark:
> 
> Black:
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> The dark pic is very over exposed. I don't really see any orange in person at all, just ips glow.


Aaa, this uniformity looks much better. Seems it was really a camera on your previous post. Blb is very good As well, litle bleed around the logo but this should be fixable by loosening screws - try it. I suppose glow is silverish right? Not orange. On my photos it looks orange as well but it's pure silver. Congrats, this is a keeper. Did you check for dust and bad pixela? What manufacturing date is it?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Got sick of the bleed on right corner even though it wasnt that bad.
> Decided to take off the back cover and see what the issue was and how to fix it. I got rid of the bleed so now 100 % backlight bleed free
> 
> The problems i circled and stuck couple pieces of cardboard that i cut from notepad between the panel and bracket


Your video is private, can't watch it. And I'd like to know what exactly you did.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> The top is deffinitely darker than bottom, even I can say it.
> 
> Also there is way too much BLB spots around edges for me, so I wouldn't be satisfied.
> 
> But each to his own


was hoping you would chime in benny







it doesn't look anything like this pic in person, my note 5 over exposed the black pic big time. BLB is certainly better than any PG279Q I received.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Aaa, this uniformity looks much better. Seems it was really a camera on your previous post. Blb is very good As well, litle bleed around the logo but this should be fixable by loosening screws - try it. I suppose glow is silverish right? Not orange. On my photos it looks orange as well but it's pure silver. Congrats, this is a keeper. Did you check for dust and bad pixela? What manufacturing date is it?


No dust or pixels that I can find so far.. Going to try monitor 2 here shortly.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Got sick of the bleed on right corner even though it wasnt that bad.
> Decided to take off the back cover and see what the issue was and how to fix it. I got rid of the bleed so now 100 % backlight bleed free
> 
> The problems i circled and stuck couple pieces of cardboard that i cut from notepad between the panel and bracket


Nice work but the video is private







In any case it is hard to remove the back cover? Does it void a warranty?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> The top is deffinitely darker than bottom, even I can say it.
> 
> Also there is way too much BLB spots around edges for me, so I wouldn't be satisfied.
> 
> But each to his own


It's extremelly exagerated. I'm sure it is much better in person. Uniformity looks pretty good, at least is better than my Asus. Let's see how yours are on Monday


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> No dust or pixels that I can find so far.. Going to try monitor 2 here shortly.


Fingers crossed


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nice work but the video is private
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case it is hard to remove the back cover? Does it void a warranty?


Its public now

IDK what the deal is with these its not till i put the back cover on that you get bleed. The panel is perfect without the back cover also the lock mechanism on the right side that holds the back cover is putting pressure on that part of the screen.

It took me while but i stuck those pieces of cardboard between the screen and the LCD bracket and somehow evened out the pressure.

to take off the back cover have to be careful. Just a brief description there is screw on the bottom of the screen and the 4 that hold on the stand. Once those are off you just pry carefully on the bottom to unlock clips then do the sides and then back cover slides up and off.

You always take chance of voiding warranty but i didn't see anything that would let them know i opened even if it did i have 30 days to return to microcenter and i got 2 year replacement with them so no matter what id bring it back to the store for a replacement.


----------



## mikesgt

Monitor #2:

Dark:


Uniformity:


And last but not least, an ugly dead pixel.


Please excuse the red in the pics, not sure what is going on there.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Aaa, this uniformity looks much better. Seems it was really a camera on your previous post. Blb is very good As well, litle bleed around the logo but this should be fixable by loosening screws - try it. I suppose glow is silverish right? Not orange. On my photos it looks orange as well but it's pure silver. Congrats, this is a keeper. Did you check for dust and bad pixela? What manufacturing date is it?


Yes, all silver, no orange at all. I haven't checked the date, but will do so shortly.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Its public now
> 
> IDK what the deal is with these its not till i put the back cover on that you get bleed. The panel is perfect without the back cover also the lock mechanism on the right side that holds the back cover is putting pressure on that part of the screen.
> 
> It took me while but i stuck those pieces of cardboard between the screen and the LCD bracket and somehow evened out the pressure.
> 
> to take off the back cover have to be careful. Just a brief description there is screw on the bottom of the screen and the 4 that hold on the stand. Once those are off you just pry carefully on the bottom to unlock clips then do the sides and then back cover slides up and off.
> 
> You always take chance of voiding warranty but i didn't see anything that would let them know i opened even if it did i have 30 days to return to microcenter and i got 2 year replacement with them so no matter what id bring it back to the store for a replacement.


Please do a video guide for open that swift.....


----------



## hisXLNC

I calibrated with i1displaypro.

Target luminance was 160 as I find 120 too dim for my liking
D65

R 97
G 93
B 95
Brightness: 38
Contrast: 50
Blue light filter: level 0

Racing mode

myswift.zip 8k .zip file


----------



## LordSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Got sick of the bleed on right corner even though it wasnt that bad.
> Decided to take off the back cover and see what the issue was and how to fix it. I got rid of the bleed so now 100 % backlight bleed free
> 
> The problems i circled and stuck couple pieces of cardboard that i cut from notepad between the panel and bracket


Lol, so this is the real final solution for the BLB issue, just some pieces of cardboard.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordSilver*
> 
> Lol, so this is the real final solution for the BLB issue, just some pieces of cardboard.


looks like it. Nothing like buying an $800 monitor and have to take it apart to insert cardboard to make it look decent.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Got sick of the bleed on right corner even though it wasnt that bad.
> Decided to take off the back cover and see what the issue was and how to fix it. I got rid of the bleed so now 100 % backlight bleed free
> 
> The problems i circled and stuck couple pieces of cardboard that i cut from notepad between the panel and bracket


*NICE!* .... +R









You are the 1st to do this as I have been suggesting all the way back to the XB270 thread over 8mos ago. If you do a video series like we did in the QNIX thread, you'll be Legend!... see *HERE* From QNIX Monitor fixes *HERE*









Sadly there still is no way to fix the uniformity issue's


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Monitor #2:
> 
> Dark:
> 
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> And last but not least, an ugly dead pixel.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the red in the pics, not sure what is going on there.


Mike, this is not a dead pixel but dust... What is that thing on the right which looks like a moon ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Mike, this is not a dead pixel but dust... What is that thing on the right which looks like a moon ?


That my friend is dirt on the surface of the display. Easily wiped off.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> That my friend is dirt on the surface of the display. Easily wiped off.


Ah ok, thought it's something bad







So what about your monitor ? It's a keeper ? Are you satisfied with it ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah ok, thought it's something bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about your monitor ? It's a keeper ? Are you satisfied with it ?


so, I actually ordered two of these, in anticipation of one having issues, and that is exactly what happened. One of them is a keeper, the other one with dust is not. Here are the pics of the keeper.







Also got good feedback from you guys on it, so I think I might finally be done with this lottery


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so, I actually ordered two of these, in anticipation of one having issues, and that is exactly what happened. One of them is a keeper, the other one with dust is not. Here are the pics of the keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got good feedback from you guys on it, so I think I might finally be done with this lottery


Very good. Uniformity is perfect. A litle bit bleed around predator logo but i think it can be fixed by loosening the screws. Definitelly a keeper. Glow is silver righ? What's manufacturing date?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Very good. Uniformity is perfect. A litle bit bleed around predator logo but i think it can be fixed by loosening the screws. Definitelly a keeper. Glow is silver righ? What's manufacturing date?


100% silver, not a hint of orange. Not home atm, so can't check the date. But will for sure later. Cool?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> so, I actually ordered two of these, in anticipation of one having issues, and that is exactly what happened. One of them is a keeper, the other one with dust is not. Here are the pics of the keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got good feedback from you guys on it, so I think I might finally be done with this lottery


That one looks real nice, uniformity is great, seems like that's the real big difference between the asus and the acer. Colors are solid across the acer panel and mottled across the asus. Glow/bleed on them seem more comparable (not counting the silver vs amber difference).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> 100% silver, not a hint of orange. Not home atm, so can't check the date. But will for sure later. Cool?


Yep. Just saw Benny's post







It's really a damn luck but I think I would not give up in this stage. I just can't go back to 60Hz - no way. I have another VA panel and besides it is 60Hz and has no BLB, glow I can't play on it because it's slow. 60Hz + slow panel is not a good combination. Then TN is completely out of scope so the only possibility for me is IPS. And this is always lottery no matter if it's AUO, LG or Samsung. But I have to admin with AOU one has lowest chance to score a good one. But at the other hand no one has such fast display. So I think we must make compromise here.

In any case, I've just ordered XB271HU and should arrive on Tuesday. If it's better than my PG279QI will keep it, if not I will keep my PG279Q. I'm already so tired from this lottery. But I'm not gonna to leave these panels. They are damn so good despite the flaws they may have.

What brightness settings did you have with that lion photo ? And what camera ?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep. Just saw Benny's post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really a damn luck but I think I would not give up in this stage. I just can't go back to 60Hz - no way. I have another VA panel and besides it is 60Hz and has no BLB, glow I can't play on it because it's slow. 60Hz + slow panel is not a good combination. Then TN is completely out of scope so the only possibility for me is IPS. And this is always lottery no matter if it's AUO, LG or Samsung. But I have to admin with AOU one has lowest chance to score a good one. But at the other hand no one has such fast display. So I think we must make compromise here.
> 
> In any case, I've just ordered XB271HU and should arrive on Tuesday. If it's better than my PG279QI will keep it, if not I will keep my PG279Q. I'm already so tired from this lottery. But I'm not gonna to leave these panels. They are damn so good despite the flaws they may have.
> 
> What brightness settings did you have with that lion photo ? And what camera ?


I used the settings posted by zerocool23 and used his icc profile after he calibrated his XB271HU. The brightness is actually only set to 28. Personally, I think the colors are amazing..

The camera I used was my galaxy note 5.


----------



## mikesgt

Also, for those of you asking what the mfg date is on mine, it is an October model.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Also, for those of you asking what the mfg date is on mine, it is an October model.


You're talking about the Acer monitor right?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> You're talking about the Acer monitor right?


Yep.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yep.


So have you made up your mind siding with the Acer or you still going to gamble for a better one?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So have you made up your mind siding with the Acer or you still going to gamble for a better one?


Gamble for another PG279Q? No way hah. Every single unit I received had bad uniformity, and some degree of yellow BLB. The XB271HU is far superior in that regard, no question. Not sure if it is a better quality panel, or just simply the design, but the Acer smokes it from that perspective. Uniformity is night and day different, and the orange BLB is gone. Only silver IPS glow.

The little bit of gaming I got in on it so far, it was no different than the Asus. Specifically color quality, gsync functions, input lag/pixel response and high refresh rate. Both look great and are super smooth. No screen tearing, which is why I started shopping for one of these to begin with. That and vsync sucks ***, the input lag that comes with vsync is straight up awful, especially for twitch shooters such as cod.

Personally, I like the stand on the PG279Q better, and am not a huge fan of the predator logo. The slim bezel is nice, but I don't feel like it is a huge difference from the Asus. But I will get used to it and the panel/picture quality is the highest priority here. Plus I do a majority of my gaming late at night in the dark, so I don't see anything but the screen anyway









Bottom line, I think both of these monitors are absolutely great monitors for what they are designed for - gaming. If you intend to use it for professional purposes, you may want to strongly consider the Acer because the uniformity is so much better.

For those of you that are strictly gamers, I really don't think you can go wrong with either of these awesome monitors. For you perfectionists, I think you have a higher chance of getting an Acer with little to no defects over the Asus.

And btw, I am a huge Asus fanboy, been buying their monitors, mobos, video cards, tablets and routers for years. Kind of makes me sad to jump ship, but it made the most sense in my situation.


----------



## kot0005

Ok guys I opened my Asus as well thanks to person in this thread. I put some cardboard in the same spot as my glow was worse at the same location and It definitely helped.

This is how you open it: Don't try to pry the groove in the middle. I tried to and almost asda up. Its quite eazy and they wont really know you opened it if you use the right tools. Don't use anything metal. I used some plastic thingos that they sell for $2 on ebay.

I used the light blue one to hold the cover open and the light blue one to pry the sides and bottom.





Before:



After: (Coming soon )


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Gamble for another PG279Q? No way hah. Every single unit I received had bad uniformity, and some degree of yellow BLB. The XB271HU is far superior in that regard, no question. Not sure if it is a better quality panel, or just simply the design, but the Acer smokes it from that perspective. Uniformity is night and day different, and the orange BLB is gone. Only silver IPS glow.
> 
> The little bit of gaming I got in on it so far, it was no different than the Asus. Specifically color quality, gsync functions, input lag/pixel response and high refresh rate. Both look great and are super smooth. No screen tearing, which is why I started shopping for one of these to begin with. That and vsync sucks ***, the input lag that comes with vsync is straight up awful, especially for twitch shooters such as cod.
> 
> Personally, I like the stand on the PG279Q better, and am not a huge fan of the predator logo. The slim bezel is nice, but I don't feel like it is a huge difference from the Asus. But I will get used to it and the panel/picture quality is the highest priority here. Plus I do a majority of my gaming late at night in the dark, so I don't see anything but the screen anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, I think both of these monitors are absolutely great monitors for what they are designed for - gaming. If you intend to use it for professional purposes, you may want to strongly consider the Acer because the uniformity is so much better.
> 
> For those of you that are strictly gamers, I really don't think you can go wrong with either of these awesome monitors. For you perfectionists, I think you have a higher chance of getting an Acer with little to no defects than the Asus.
> 
> And btw, I am a huge Asus fanboy, been buying their monitors, mobos, video cards, tablets and routers for years. Kind of makes me sad to jump ship, but it made the most sense in my situation.


Thanks for clearing many of my questions up for me. I honestly only game. I didn't see any issues while gaming on the PG279Q. Although when I tried using the 165Hz on battlefront with the PG. It would flicker every 10-20 seconds. Which is weird because I didn't have that issue on my first one. Anyways after reading Benny's post, I'm not sure if I should wait aswell or just got with what makes me happy.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> ... They are damn so good despite the flaws they may have...


Very much agreed.

A huge part of what makes it so good for me is the high refresh rate. I'm willing to trade some uniformity for that. The image quality (to my eye) is fantastic even with the slight gradations, so I really don't think I'm giving up much for that high refresh rate. All ips panels have some glow, the shade of glow is not an issue for me.

Add all that up and I don't think I'll be playing the acer lottery. I'll probably stick with the asus. At least that's what I'm thinking today, I still have some time to mull it over.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Thanks for clearing many of my questions up for me. I honestly only game. I didn't see any issues while gaming on the PG279Q. Although when I tried using the 165Hz on battlefront with the PG. It would flicker every 10-20 seconds. Which is weird because I didn't have that issue on my first one. Anyways after reading Benny's post, I'm not sure if I should wait aswell or just got with what makes me happy.


weird... Maybe driver related?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Very much agreed.
> 
> A huge part of what makes it so good for me is the high refresh rate. I'm willing to trade some uniformity for that. The image quality (to my eye) is fantastic even with the slight gradations, so I really don't think I'm giving up much for that high refresh rate. All ips panels have some glow, the shade of glow is not an issue for me.
> 
> Add all that up and I don't think I'll be playing the acer lottery. I'll probably stick with the asus. At least that's what I'm thinking today, I still have some time to mull it over.


Absolutely man, both monitors seriously kick so much*** when it comes to gaming. Can't go wrong with either. Such a big difference coming from a 60hz 1080p IPS. Gsync is just awesome, no more tearing for me!


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> weird... Maybe driver related?


Maybe I'm not sure. TFT says 144hz is best so it really didn't bother me, it was more of just trying it out seeing what it was like, and I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Maybe I'm not sure. TFT says 144hz is best so it really didn't bother me, it was more of just trying it out seeing what it was like, and I couldn't tell the difference.


I am leaving mine at 144, not a fan of overclocking







I doubt the difference is that noticeable. The 165hz is not what caught my eye about these monitors anyway


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am leaving mine at 144, not a fan of overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the difference is that noticeable. The 165hz is not what caught my eye about these monitors anyway


word


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am leaving mine at 144, not a fan of overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the difference is that noticeable. The 165hz is not what caught my eye about these monitors anyway


Not a fan of overclocking... omg...ocn sacrilege


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Not a fan of overclocking... omg...ocn sacrilege


hah, it's true! I don't OC anything.. gpus, cpus and now monitors







been building gaming rigs for 15 years, never had a need for OC.

Of course, no offense to you guys that do OC...!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> hah, it's true! I don't OC anything.. gpus, cpus and now monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been building gaming rigs for 15 years, never had a need for OC.


Wow! Once I realized how much extra performance was available just waiting to be tapped, I was all for it. 20 to 30 percent faster, it's like a free upgrade to the next generation of components. But never with monitors and especially not with this montor. 144Hz is plenty for me.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wow! Once I realized how much extra performance was available just waiting to be tapped, I was all for it. 20 to 30 percent faster, it's like a free upgrade to the next generation of components. But never with monitors and especially not with this montor. 144Hz is plenty for me.


Agreed. And I think it is kind of borderline false advertisement that both Acer and Asus state 165hz with these panels, when it is truly a 144hz rated panel that can be overclocked to 165. That is like saying a 4770k is stock clocked at 4ghz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Ok guys I opened my Asus as well thanks to person in this thread. I put some cardboard in the same spot as my glow was worse at the same location and It definitely helped.
> 
> This is how you open it: Don't try to pry the groove in the middle. I tried to and almost asda up. Its quite eazy and they wont really know you opened it if you use the right tools. Don't use anything metal. I used some plastic thingos that they sell for $2 on ebay.
> 
> I used the light blue one to hold the cover open and the light blue one to pry the sides and bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After: (Coming soon )


Very nice







Must try it if I decide to keep him... What exactly did you do? Any chance to post photos where and how you placed cardboard ? How thick it was ?


----------



## hisXLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Ok guys I opened my Asus as well thanks to person in this thread. I put some cardboard in the same spot as my glow was worse at the same location and It definitely helped.
> 
> This is how you open it: Don't try to pry the groove in the middle. I tried to and almost asda up. Its quite eazy and they wont really know you opened it if you use the right tools. Don't use anything metal. I used some plastic thingos that they sell for $2 on ebay.
> 
> I used the light blue one to hold the cover open and the light blue one to pry the sides and bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After: (Coming soon )


wow, it looks 100% blb free in the after picture. is that actually the case?

did you have some orange tinge before?

could you post a video if possible?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Agreed. And I think it is kind of borderline false advertisement that both Acer and Asus state 165hz with these panels, when it is truly a 144hz rated panel that can be overclocked to 165. That is like saying a 4770k is stock clocked at 4ghz.


There is a difference guys. There are some people who can see a difference (me including)







I've been always overclocking my monitors if it was possible because 60 -->75Hz is night and day. But the truth is 144 --> 165Hz is not so big difference but for me it is nice to have. I always like to juice my hw to its limits







Of course - a stable limit.


----------



## michael-ocn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Ok guys I opened my Asus as well thanks to person in this thread. I put some cardboard in the same spot as my glow was worse at the same location and It definitely helped.
> 
> This is how you open it: Don't try to pry the groove in the middle. I tried to and almost asda up. Its quite eazy and they wont really know you opened it if you use the right tools. Don't use anything metal. I used some plastic thingos that they sell for $2 on ebay.
> 
> I used the light blue one to hold the cover open and the light blue one to pry the sides and bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After: (Coming soon )






Whoa... what did you do? There is zero (with a capital Z) glow or bleed visible in the after pic. I don't really understand what it is that you did or how you did it. I would really appreciate it if you would explain in more detail.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> Whoa... what did you do? There is zero (with a capital Z) glow or bleed visible in the after pic. I don't really understand what it is that you did or how you did it. I would really appreciate it if you would explain in more detail.


There is still some bleed but the camera cant pick it up unless its inches from the monitor. My monitor did have some bad bleed/glow with a yellow color on the right. Its still there but a huge improvement.

I just followed one of the users *here*. Will post another vid later, my battery died.






It thin cardboard about .5mm thick, 1.5mm when folded. I used some bits of masking tape to hold them on top of the panel.

I cant really tell you guys where to put the cardboard, depends on where the glow is for your monitor.

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT1MpxYiSV4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kot0005

New video..when it finishes uploading. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6Roat75ZUI

This is what the cardboard did for me.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> New video..when it finishes uploading. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6Roat75ZUI
> 
> This is what the cardboard did for me.


Nice, no backlight bleed, but the bottom right corner is still orange.


----------



## kot0005

I think the orange is the panel itself and cant be fixed


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> This is how you open it: Don't try to pry the groove in the middle. I tried to and almost asda up. Its quite eazy and they wont really know you opened it if you use the right tools. Don't use anything metal. I used some plastic thingos that they sell for $2 on ebay.


Yea don't pry i did very carefully and have done it many times on other things like laptops..ect i have a particular method of doing it.

Another method that might work without taking it apart is to cut then strip paper and stick it between panel/bracket and slide paper left/right what ever way get rid of glow. When you get to the point the bleed is gone then carefully tuck the paper all the way in so its no visible.
How thick strip of paper should be used is on how tight bezel pressure on screen. Some spots i had to cut strip an fold and others just single strip was fine. Some spots were fixed immediately while other spots like bottom right can take time to figure out.
This i did with XB270HU and came out great. The asus bezel is really tight on screen so this might not work.


----------



## Striatum

Hi everyone - first time poster here, and new owner of the ASUS PG279Q.

I just wanted to ask for anyone's opinion on the quality of my new monitor screen - specifically if there is an issue regarding its backlighting / IPS glow. I've attached a photo of it below with a black screen in the dark:



There is a thin strip of backlight bleeding to the lower left of the screen that doesn't go away as I move around.

Also, I have noticed that there is a yellow tint towards the top ~ 1/2 area of my screen, which is very obvious when viewing a pure white screen (noticable using Word etc). From looking through this thread this seems to be a common issue, and I'm not entirely happy with this considering I spent around £660 on what should be a premium quality panel.

At this point I'd like to say I absolutely love the high resolution, insanely high refresh rate and Gsync capability! These are wonderful upgrades from my previous 1080p DELL U2412M monitor that I've been using for several years. But at the same time, it sort of feels like a downgrade in terms of panel uniformity and backlight bleeding, despite the increased cost.

Please let me know your thoughts, and if it's worth me trying to get used to these defects or instead simply returning it while I still can - and in the near future ordering the (hopefully improved) Acer XB271HU?

Thanks!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striatum*
> 
> Hi everyone - first time poster here, and new owner of the ASUS PG279Q.
> 
> I just wanted to ask for anyone's opinion on the quality of my new monitor screen - specifically if there is an issue regarding its backlighting / IPS glow. I've attached a photo of it below with a black screen in the dark:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a thin strip of backlight bleeding to the lower left of the screen that doesn't go away as I move around.
> 
> Also, I have noticed that there is a yellow tint towards the top ~ 1/2 area of my screen, which is very obvious when viewing a pure white screen (noticable using Word etc). From looking through this thread this seems to be a common issue, and I'm not entirely happy with this considering I spent around £660 on what should be a premium quality panel.
> 
> At this point I'd like to say I absolutely love the high resolution, insanely high refresh rate and Gsync capability! These are wonderful upgrades from my previous 1080p DELL U2412M monitor that I've been using for several years. But at the same time, it sort of feels like a downgrade in terms of panel uniformity and backlight bleeding, despite the increased cost.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts, and if it's worth me trying to get used to these defects or instead simply returning it while I still can - and in the near future ordering the (hopefully improved) Acer XB271HU?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey there, and welcome. I will cut to the chase regarding the PG279Q.

Overall, from strictly a gaming perspective, it is fantastic. The issues you describe, particularly the BLB and top 1/3 color uniformity is pretty much commonplace for this monitor. Some cases are worse than others, but the chances of you getting one without these issues is pretty much nil. I went through 4, and one of them had acceptable BLB, but the uniformity was bad and it went back.

Bottom line, if you want to use this monitor, you pretty much have to deal with the BLB and bad uniformity. Both of which don't really impact the core function of the monitor - gaming.

If you use it for more than gaming, than you may want to take a look at the Acer XB271HU. Same tech, same panel, different stand (I like the Asus stand better personally) and less issues with BLB and uniformity.

Both are great monitors though imo. Depends on what your fault tolerance is to these issues. If they don't bother you and don't take away from your use of the monitor, then I say don't worry about it. None of us can tell you if your monitor is a keeper, just give you opinion on how it looks in pics compared to others who have posted. Based on your pics, it is pretty much just like every other PG279Q that has been posted in this thread.

Sorry if I am not being helpful here


----------



## Striatum

Hi mikesgt,

Thanks for the reply - it is helpful!

At this point I'm probably leaning towards getting the Acer XB271HU, since the uniformity issue really is quite obvious for me on this monitor (even if I try not to look for it). I will be using this monitor for more than gaming, and I want to feel as though I'm getting my full money's worth too! It's just a bit depressing having to go through the returns process and waiting for stock to arrive...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striatum*
> 
> Hi mikesgt,
> 
> Thanks for the reply - it is helpful!
> 
> At this point I'm probably leaning towards getting the Acer XB271HU, since the uniformity issue really is quite obvious for me on this monitor (even if I try not to look for it). I will be using this monitor for more than gaming, and I want to feel as though I'm getting my full money's worth too! It's just a bit depressing having to go through the returns process and waiting for stock to arrive...


we all hear you there bro. A good percentage of folks on here, including myself, had to go through it. But you are spending a good chunk of cash on this monitor, so it should meet or exceed your expectations. Again, I am not trying to steer you one way or the other, just summarizing the facts that is spread across several hundred pages on this forum.







be warned too, if you decide to go after an Acer, they go quick so make sure you are constantly watching Amazon.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the orange is the panel itself and cant be fixed


Yes, that's panel. Nothing to do with it







I still wonder why the hell some panels have this orange glow....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Yea don't pry i did very carefully and have done it many times on other things like laptops..ect i have a particular method of doing it.
> 
> Another method that might work without taking it apart is to cut then strip paper and stick it between panel/bracket and slide paper left/right what ever way get rid of glow. When you get to the point the bleed is gone then carefully tuck the paper all the way in so its no visible.
> How thick strip of paper should be used is on how tight bezel pressure on screen. Some spots i had to cut strip an fold and others just single strip was fine. Some spots were fixed immediately while other spots like bottom right can take time to figure out.
> This i did with XB270HU and came out great. The asus bezel is really tight on screen so this might not work.


Yeah, this is exactly what I did







It's not good as open the back and put cardboard but works as fell. But it's not 100%. As for now I have it only provisory and if I decide to keep him I will make it invisible somehow







Btw, the top part is much more loosen so I've but thicker plastics like stripe of credit card in there. At the bottom I was able to put only plain paper strip but did a job very good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striatum*
> 
> Hi everyone - first time poster here, and new owner of the ASUS PG279Q.
> 
> I just wanted to ask for anyone's opinion on the quality of my new monitor screen - specifically if there is an issue regarding its backlighting / IPS glow. I've attached a photo of it below with a black screen in the dark:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a thin strip of backlight bleeding to the lower left of the screen that doesn't go away as I move around.
> 
> Also, I have noticed that there is a yellow tint towards the top ~ 1/2 area of my screen, which is very obvious when viewing a pure white screen (noticable using Word etc). From looking through this thread this seems to be a common issue, and I'm not entirely happy with this considering I spent around £660 on what should be a premium quality panel.
> 
> At this point I'd like to say I absolutely love the high resolution, insanely high refresh rate and Gsync capability! These are wonderful upgrades from my previous 1080p DELL U2412M monitor that I've been using for several years. But at the same time, it sort of feels like a downgrade in terms of panel uniformity and backlight bleeding, despite the increased cost.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts, and if it's worth me trying to get used to these defects or instead simply returning it while I still can - and in the near future ordering the (hopefully improved) Acer XB271HU?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the club of yellow tint-ers







My 2 PG's have been exactly the same and absolute deal breaker. The 3rd is much better and probably keeper. It's September panel right ? Were there any QC sticker on the box ? I strongly recommend return this and try other one or better try XB271HU. My arrive on Tuesday and then I will make a final decision... Btw, that BLB is also not good....


----------



## saltedham

anyone else get kinda dizzy/a headache after looking at the monitor in 165 hz mode after a while? it dosent happen when i drop it to 144.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> anyone else get kinda dizzy/a headache after looking at the monitor in 165 hz mode after a while? it dosent happen when i drop it to 144.


LOL, I didn't notice it but I need to check once more







I'm usually not able to drive games at such high refresh rates.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> anyone else get kinda dizzy/a headache after looking at the monitor in 165 hz mode after a while? it dosent happen when i drop it to 144.


I have mine at 165 all the time and never noticed something like that. Don't see how that could happen.


----------



## Striatum

Hi misiak,

My panel is actually an October build, and I couldn't find any QC stickers on the box it arrived in... I think it must just be bad luck here!

At least I found no dead / stuck pixels on my monitor (I've had awful experiences with this in the past), but I'm planning to repackage it and get RMA today.

Is it simply uneconomical for a company to rigorously check for panel defects during manufacture? I imagine they could sell two types of monitor - one that has been built to the highest quality standard, and others that have some defects but offered at a reduced price. I know which I'd choose...

I also wished I got a chance to test 165 Hz refresh rate, but waiting on new 970 GTX first... I'd be interested to see if I can notice difference between120 and 165 Hz


----------



## Bercon

My Octorber panel was pure **** as well and is going back after 1 hour of use.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Personally I'll probably wait TFTCentrals review of Acer XB271HU and decide what to do. Trying to get good display from Asus is hopeless.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> My Octorber panel was pure **** as well and is going back after 1 hour of use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'll probably wait TFTCentrals review of Acer XB271HU and decide what to do. Trying to get good display from Asus is hopeless.


Ahh that uniformity, delicious!

Did anyone actually get one that was white all across the panel - and is there certain proof of the possibility?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striatum*
> 
> Hi misiak,
> 
> My panel is actually an October build, and I couldn't find any QC stickers on the box it arrived in... I think it must just be bad luck here!
> 
> At least I found no dead / stuck pixels on my monitor (I've had awful experiences with this in the past), but I'm planning to repackage it and get RMA today.
> 
> Is it simply uneconomical for a company to rigorously check for panel defects during manufacture? I imagine they could sell two types of monitor - one that has been built to the highest quality standard, and others that have some defects but offered at a reduced price. I know which I'd choose...
> 
> I also wished I got a chance to test 165 Hz refresh rate, but waiting on new 970 GTX first... I'd be interested to see if I can notice difference between120 and 165 Hz


The difference is not so big but you can definitely feel it. But with 970 you hardly achieve such high framerates in new games. In any case it's I nice to have. What's white uniformity on yours ?

Yes, I would like to pay more if they guarantee a quality but for them it would be pretty expensive to check every monitor for all possible issues these monitor may have. I don't know but I would gladly pay to the tester this money







But I think 90% of monitors would not meet the criteria so maybe therefore it is not rentable for them...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Ahh that uniformity, delicious!
> 
> Did anyone actually get one that was white all across the panel - and is there certain proof of the possibility?


To be honest, I have not seen 100% good uniformity here. There is always some yellow on the screen. But what we have seen here is just terrible. My first September panel was like that and it was horrible. Couldn't believe my eyes this can leave a factory. Well, yes, but for 50$.

I also thought they've fixed at least this very bad uniformity in October batch but seems they didn't.

Seems XB271 is much better here but I've already saw problems with uniformity as well







My XB271 is arriving tomorrow but I'm afraid to open a box after all these experiences I've had.


----------



## kanttii

Asus support at least here is GREAT. Especially when compared to the experiences I've had with Acer. I'll hopefully be getting a new one within the next 2 weeks and they said it should be without the tint and other big problems. Sounds like the quirks are getting taken care of either by them or AUO or both.

About BLB. It's gotten a LOT smaller now and it's not very noticeable anymore even in pitch black room. There's some for sure, but it's gotten a lot smaller in this one month's time. Especially so when I'm looking at something other than just a black screen, like below.. It's really only noticeable on top right. BUT on this one the tint is too bad for me so it sadly has to go to Asus







otherwise it'd be perfect... They said on the phone it might be some issues with the backlight LED's and that's what I've always felt causes the tint. Just look at the luminosity and compare it to the TFT central diagram.


October panels are definitely better and it sounds like that was the point they started working on it really. So hopefully November and December units are better. I hope they send me one of those









Good luck guys. I'll try with one and if it's bad too then Acer it is... or idk..


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> If you use it for more than gaming, than you may want to take a look at the Acer XB271HU. Same tech, same panel, different stand (I like the Asus stand better personally) and less issues with BLB and uniformity.


The XB271HU uses a newer different panel from AUO..


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Its public now
> 
> IDK what the deal is with these its not till i put the back cover on that you get bleed. The panel is perfect without the back cover also the lock mechanism on the right side that holds the back cover is putting pressure on that part of the screen.
> 
> It took me while but i stuck those pieces of cardboard between the screen and the LCD bracket and somehow evened out the pressure.
> 
> to take off the back cover have to be careful. Just a brief description there is screw on the bottom of the screen and the 4 that hold on the stand. Once those are off you just pry carefully on the bottom to unlock clips then do the sides and then back cover slides up and off.
> 
> You always take chance of voiding warranty but i didn't see anything that would let them know i opened even if it did i have 30 days to return to microcenter and i got 2 year replacement with them so no matter what id bring it back to the store for a replacement.


What did you use to pry open the bottom edge after the middle screw was removed on the bottom of the case? I have my stand off and the center bottom screwed ready to open mine up. I don't want to have chew marks on my monitor case.. I have some old credit cards i'm thinking about trying (I don't want to order some plastics from Ebay, i'm too excited to try this).


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Asus support at least here is GREAT. Especially when compared to the experiences I've had with Acer. I'll hopefully be getting a new one within the next 2 weeks and they said it should be without the tint and other big problems. Sounds like the quirks are getting taken care of either by them or AUO or both.
> 
> About BLB. It's gotten a LOT smaller now and it's not very noticeable anymore even in pitch black room. There's some for sure, but it's gotten a lot smaller in this one month's time. Especially so when I'm looking at something other than just a black screen, like below.. It's really only noticeable on top right. BUT on this one the tint is too bad for me so it sadly has to go to Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise it'd be perfect... They said on the phone it might be some issues with the backlight LED's and that's what I've always felt causes the tint. Just look at the luminosity and compare it to the TFT central diagram.
> 
> 
> October panels are definitely better and it sounds like that was the point they started working on it really. So hopefully November and December units are better. I hope they send me one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys. I'll try with one and if it's bad too then Acer it is... or idk..


Please make a shoot of white background, I want to see yours uniformity once again.... thx

Hope they will not send you September one, I'm sure they have many already packed with QC stickers


----------



## ninjurai

In stock on Amazon right now..


----------



## Fiercy

Yes just requested an exchange here's to bright hopes that this one will be without dirt on the screen. I was waiting since December 4 for them to get stock lol. I hope it's a new batch.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Yes just requested an exchange here's to bright hopes that this one will be without dirt on the screen. I was waiting since December 4 for them to get stock lol. I hope it's a new batch.


I wish you good luck. I have an Acer showing up today.


----------



## Striatum

Here's the white uniformity of my ASUS monitor:



It's particularly noticable when you first look at the bottom, then work your towards the top... I don't think this monitor is a keeper.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striatum*
> 
> Here's the white uniformity of my ASUS monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> It's particularly noticable when you first look at the bottom, then work your towards the top... I don't think this monitor is a keeper.


Sorry man, this is utter crap. Indeed very bad. How can they sell it for this money ? I think they are treating us idiots. It's September or October ? Return and try Acer instead. After 3xPG279 I've tried I'm done with Asus. My Acer will come tomorrow so I'm very curious how uniformity is on this one.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> In stock on Amazon right now..


Just ordered my 2nd PG279q









Delivers on Thursday, i'll let everyone know if this is a new batch :/


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Just ordered my 2nd PG279q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivers on Thursday, i'll let everyone know if this is a new batch :/


Yea if you get October and my replacement will be September that will be sad


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Yea if you get October and my replacement will be September that will be sad


I hope these aren't returned BLB ones, otherwise it's going straight back to Amazon. I'm already having to deal with my first one with Asus since I purchased from a shady reseller that won't handle my claim..

They purposely waited 20 days to lapse my return policy time window. Don't buy from "Computer Brain"


----------



## RawN

This is my first post in this thread. I've been following it for a while now.

In november I bought my first pg279q. It had several problems; blb, yellow glow, but the main reason why I sent it back, was bad uniformity.




Today I recived my replacement and it was even worse. First of all, the package looked like ****. It was opened before and it had scratched stickers of old shipment information. I thought without a doubt it was a RMA'd product. I couldnt reach customer service, so I opended it anyway, just to be sure.

BLB and glow was better, but the uniformity was the same with the yellow tint on 1/3 of the screen.
It had specks of dust, and a dead pixel.

Before I really doubted that ASUS would send RMA'd products as new ones with a QC-sticker, but now im pretty convinced.

Pics: http://imgur.com/a/HFhKG


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> Today I recived my replacement and it was even worse. First of all, the package looked like ****. It was opened before and it had scratched stickers of old shipment information. I thought without a doubt it was a RMA'd product. I couldnt reach customer service, so I opended it anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> BLB and glow was better, but the uniformity was the same with the yellow tint on 1/3 of the screen.
> It had specks of dust, and a dead pixel.
> 
> Before I really doubted that ASUS would send RMA'd products as new ones with a QC-sticker, but now im pretty convinced.
> 
> Pics: http://imgur.com/a/HFhKG


It's almost amusing how they didn't even attempt to hide the previous labels. I would send it back and get something else.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> This is my first post in this thread. I've been following it for a while now.
> 
> In november I bought my first pg279q. It had several problems; blb, yellow glow, but the main reason why I sent it back, was bad uniformity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I recived my replacement and it was even worse. First of all, the package looked like ****. It was opened before and it had scratched stickers of old shipment information. I thought without a doubt it was a RMA'd product. I couldnt reach customer service, so I opended it anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> BLB and glow was better, but the uniformity was the same with the yellow tint on 1/3 of the screen.
> It had specks of dust, and a dead pixel.
> 
> Before I really doubted that ASUS would send RMA'd products as new ones with a QC-sticker, but now im pretty convinced.
> 
> Pics: http://imgur.com/a/HFhKG


Without a doubt this is proof Asus is repackaging RMA'd units and just selling them as new to legit businesses as "new". I am giving this one more shot since Amazon got a new lot of these monitors.. Hoping for a new batch from Asus but if it comes looking like it's already been opened i'm done with Asus. They have some real guts to attempt to resell opened products as new.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> This is my first post in this thread. I've been following it for a while now.
> 
> In november I bought my first pg279q. It had several problems; blb, yellow glow, but the main reason why I sent it back, was bad uniformity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I recived my replacement and it was even worse. First of all, the package looked like ****. It was opened before and it had scratched stickers of old shipment information. I thought without a doubt it was a RMA'd product. I couldnt reach customer service, so I opended it anyway, just to be sure.
> 
> BLB and glow was better, but the uniformity was the same with the yellow tint on 1/3 of the screen.
> It had specks of dust, and a dead pixel.
> 
> Before I really doubted that ASUS would send RMA'd products as new ones with a QC-sticker, but now im pretty convinced.
> 
> Pics: http://imgur.com/a/HFhKG


Yes, exactly like mine two September craps. It is September right ? No doubt it is like that. Those panels have been flawed so much. I was claiming this from the beginning that Asus is maybe reselling returned panels with QC sticker on it but seems not many people here believed that... Finally I've got 3rd replacement without QC sticker and it's the best. However, uniformity is still not perfect but acceptable. Also this one has silver glow and not orange than two previous panels. Tomorrow I will receive XB271 and then I will decide which one to keep. Especially curious on uniformity.

Please refer here and fill the SN and problems you had. We must stop this practice. If they would sell it as refurbs then OK, but sell panels as new is a fraud. Only this way we can convict them for this. If we found two same SN in the database from two different people then....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583466/asus-pg279q-returns-and-serial-numbers-database

This would be better, it's a night and day difference


----------



## C3321J6

13 to out of stock in blink of eye they need to set limits on how many can be purchased by one person no doubt will be resold by end of weekfor more money by amazon 3rd party reseller


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, exactly like mine two September craps. It is September right ? No doubt it is like that. Those panels have been flawed so much. I was claiming this from the beginning that Asus is maybe reselling returned panels with QC sticker on it but seems not many people here believed that... Finally I've got 3rd replacement without QC sticker and it's the best. However, uniformity is still not perfect but acceptable. Also this one has silver glow and not orange than two previous panels. Tomorrow I will receive XB271 and then I will decide which one to keep. Especially curious on uniformity.
> 
> Please refer here and fill the SN and problems you had. We must stop this practice. If they would sell it as refurbs then OK, but sell panels as new is a fraud. Only this way we can convict them for this. If we found two same SN in the database from two different people then....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583466/asus-pg279q-returns-and-serial-numbers-database


Sad to say, but both of them were from October actually:S

Tomorrow I will take it to my local warehouse and return it. Talk to them in person.
Yes I will do that, both of them.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> Sad to say, but both of them were from October actually:S
> 
> Tomorrow I will take it to my local warehouse and return it. Talk to them in person.
> Yes I will do that, both of them.


Uh, really ? Then these panels have really big quality issues. I've just hoped it was problem of the first batch but seem it's random and there is pretty big chance you get one with this.... Well, it's time for Acer...

Thx.


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uh, really ? Then these panels have really big quality issues. I've just hoped it was problem of the first batch but seem it's random and there is pretty big chance you get one with this.... Well, it's time for Acer...
> 
> Thx.


Yeah :/

I will give it a last chance, only and only if they can give me a new one without QC-sticker.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> Yeah :/
> 
> I will give it a last chance, only and only if they can give me a new one without QC-sticker.


no guarantees of that, in fact more than likely you will get one with a QC sticker on it unfortunately.


----------



## batmanwcm

I still can't believe they can't keep any monitors in stock. I wonder much much longer they are going to have such limited availability.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I still can't believe they can't keep any monitors in stock. I wonder much much longer they are going to have such limited availability.


You would not believe how awesome this monitor is when you actually play games all day instead of looking at white backgrounds like some people do So I guess that's why the demand is high.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You would not believe how awesome this monitor is when you actually play games all day instead of looking at white backgrounds like some people do So I guess that's why the demand is high.


I think it's more like some people are buying multiple monitors from Amazon and keeping the best example and returning the rest. I don't blame them however since it's become a panel lottery


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I still can't believe they can't keep any monitors in stock. I wonder much much longer they are going to have such limited availability.


Probably until Asus resell all returned panels :-D


----------



## C3321J6

they did take while to get more stock maybe we will start seeing nov/dec batch without any yellow tint


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I think it's more like some people are buying multiple monitors from Amazon and keeping the best example and returning the rest. I don't blame them however since it's become a panel lottery


I am pretty sure that's not true both amazon and newegg had a lot of open box monitors for sale so that's where they went and yes it took them 3 weeks to get a new batch that is enough for a fresh stock.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I am pretty sure that's not true both amazon and newegg had a lot of open box monitors for sale so that's where they went and yes it took them 3 weeks to get a new batch that is enough for a fresh stock.


I think it is safe to say that the yellow tint is their biggest problem at the moment closely followed by backlight bleed. But that seems to be getting better even though the bleed was bad on my October unit.

If these issues improve, I would consider entering the lottery again and selling my Acer. The Acer is good for sure, but the PG279Q is just sexy.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I think it is safe to say that the yellow tint is their biggest problem at the moment closely followed by backlight bleed. But that seems to be getting better even though the bleed was bad on my October unit.
> 
> If these issues improve, I would consider entering the lottery again and selling my Acer. The Acer is good for sure, but the PG279Q is just sexy.


I think that's the only thing going for the PG279Q. The design is really nice and appeals to most of us.


----------



## Fiercy

I cant get Acer I hate that stand it wouldn't let me keep mouse pad where it is now and honestly I am not at all bothered by some yellow tint i never notice it. If my 3 monitor wont have dead pixels and dirt I will keep it regardless.

Maybe something is wrong with my eyes I have visual studio on white theme so everything is white for me when I code for hours I don't notice any yellow tints.

Gaming is super awesome I would recommend this to any one even if you come from PG278Q like i did.


----------



## Diversion

I managed to remove the back casing and mount it back to the stand (I don't recommend doing this as the lcd panel is literally attached to the system board via tape) but the results are amazing.. Almost no backlight bleed can't even see it in my video..

You open it from this edge:










Edit: bottom right visible in person and in the video but its been improved by at least 60%

Before removing case:



After:


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I cant get Acer I hate that stand it wouldn't let me keep mouse pad where it is now and honestly I am not at all bothered by some yellow tint i never notice it. If my 3 monitor wont have dead pixels and dirt I will keep it regardless.
> 
> Maybe something is wrong with my eyes I have visual studio on white theme so everything is white for me when I code for hours I don't notice any yellow tints.
> 
> Gaming is super awesome I would recommend this to any one even if you come from PG278Q like i did.


Don't get me wrong, the Acer is a great monitor too. It is just the aesthetics that bother me about it, but there is definitely no tint issues and very minimal BLB on the models I received. The unit I have now is pretty darn good. Check these pics out (keep in mind the pics are very over exposed due to cell camera):


----------



## Kezzerxir

Purchased an Asus PG279Q from Microcenter a little over 2 weeks ago. So far I've been pretty happy with the monitor, as it was a huge upgrade for me from a Samsung 24" Syncmaster 245BW. Compared to some of the pictures here I feel pretty lucky with my sample.

No dead pixels or dust spots, which is what bothers me the most. I do have some BLB but is only noticeable on a completely black screen. Playing Alien Isolation it is noticeable but not distracting.I do have some tinting on the top 1/3 of the screen, but I it only stands out to me on all white webpages when I scroll and following the text/image with my eyes up I'll see the tint. I also have the brightness drop on the top of the screen like TFT Centrals Review. Also have a weird dim spot in the bottom corner, but only visible on a all white background.

Here are some pictures, my monitor is calibrated to 6502k with the RGB sliders at (99,95,94) and down to a perfect 6500k with video card adjustment done with a Spyder4Pro, Racing Mode, 40 Brightness, 50 contrast.

Despite the obvious drawbacks this baby excels at gaming and I've already grown quite fond of her, she is a keeper for me







. Let me know what you guys think.

P.S. I've noticed a ton of pictures on here are showing sliver/orange ISP glow. In order not to get ISP glow in your pictures you need to be perpendicular to your monitor and far enough back such that the angle between the edges of the monitor and your camera lens is shallow enough to not exhibit glow. In my black screen shot my camera was at least 5.5 feet back and 'zoomed' in at 55mm.


I did my best to capture the BLB and not let the camera exaggerate it. This is very close to what it looks like in real life.



Please excuse the moire effect on my white shot, apparently my cell camera was sharp enough to capture the space between pixels...


----------



## Ryzone

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who hopped in the amazon restock today. I'm really hoping Asus cleaned up their act. You guys all need to post pictures when you get yours.

1. Check for "QC Passed" Sticker
2. Take picture of packaging before taking it out of box.
3. Pull out monitor, set on desk and take picture with bubble wrap still attached.
4. Check to see if top left sticker is over the bubble wrap or under the bubble wrap.
5. Check to see what month the model is
6. *I'm serious here* Take your phone and use as flashlight and check to see if the screen is dirty and I mean dirty!
7. Look closely all over the monitor and check for damages and micro damages.

Here are some pictures to help you understand what to look for and how to take them. I cant stress enough how important this is!!! Guys you need to take pictures and look over closely. If any of your monitors end up looking like mine did, then its 100% true Asus is repackaging these.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> 1. Check for "QC Passed" Sticker
> 2. Take picture of packaging before taking it out of box.
> 3. Pull out monitor, set on desk and take picture with bubble wrap still attached.
> 4. Check to see if top left sticker is over the bubble wrap or under the bubble wrap.
> 5. Check to see what month the model is
> 6. *I'm serious here* Take your phone and use as flashlight and check to see if the screen is dirty and I mean dirty!
> 7. Look closely all over the monitor and check for damages and micro damages.
> ]


Instructions to unboxing PG279Q!!! LoL







I will try to do that if it helps people when i get mine on 24th.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Instructions to unboxing PG279Q!!! LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to do that if it helps people when i get mine on 24th.


It does help the more the merrier! Just trying to look out for others and give them a heads up


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezzerxir*
> 
> Purchased an Asus PG279Q from Microcenter a little over 2 weeks ago. So far I've been pretty happy with the monitor, as it was a huge upgrade for me from a Samsung 24" Syncmaster 245BW. Compared to some of the pictures here I feel pretty lucky with my sample.
> 
> No dead pixels or dust spots, which is what bothers me the most. I do have some BLB but is only noticeable on a completely black screen. Playing Alien Isolation it is noticeable but not distracting.I do have some tinting on the top 1/3 of the screen, but I it only stands out to me on all white webpages when I scroll and following the text/image with my eyes up I'll see the tint. I also have the brightness drop on the top of the screen like TFT Centrals Review. Also have a weird dim spot in the bottom corner, but only visible on a all white background.
> 
> Here are some pictures, my monitor is calibrated to 6502k with the RGB sliders at (99,95,94) and down to a perfect 6500k with video card adjustment done with a Spyder4Pro, Racing Mode, 40 Brightness, 50 contrast.
> 
> Despite the obvious drawbacks this baby excels at gaming and I've already grown quite fond of her, she is a keeper for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> P.S. I've noticed a ton of pictures on here are showing sliver/orange ISP glow. In order not to get ISP glow in your pictures you need to be perpendicular to your monitor and far enough back such that the angle between the edges of the monitor and your camera lens is shallow enough to not exhibit glow. In my black screen shot my camera was at least 5.5 feet back and 'zoomed' in at 55mm.
> 
> 
> I did my best to capture the BLB and not let the camera exaggerate it. This is very close to what it looks like in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the moire effect on my white shot, apparently my cell camera was sharp enough to capture the space between pixels...


I have pretty much the same. You have more luminance uniformity than temperature uniformity. I had nasty yellowish tint at the top on my previous two units. The 3rd is darker at the top but no tint. Your glow is silver or orange ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who hopped in the amazon restock today. I'm really hoping Asus cleaned up their act. You guys all need to post pictures when you get yours.
> 
> 1. Check for "QC Passed" Sticker
> 2. Take picture of packaging before taking it out of box.
> 3. Pull out monitor, set on desk and take picture with bubble wrap still attached.
> 4. Check to see if top left sticker is over the bubble wrap or under the bubble wrap.
> 5. Check to see what month the model is
> 6. *I'm serious here* Take your phone and use as flashlight and check to see if the screen is dirty and I mean dirty!
> 7. Look closely all over the monitor and check for damages and micro damages.
> 
> Here are some pictures to help you understand what to look for and how to take them. I cant stress enough how important this is!!! Guys you need to take pictures and look over closely. If any of your monitors end up looking like mine did, then its 100% true Asus is repackaging these.


*8. Take your SN, put it here and fill the poll: http://www.overclock.net/t/1583466/asus-pg279q-returns-and-serial-numbers-database* Don't be afraid to publish SN of returned panels. The only one who can be afraid of that is ASUS.

Btw, Ryzone, my second one was exactly as yours....


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Btw, Ryzone, my second one was exactly as yours....


Man this is depressing. Why cant we just see something we like, go out and buy it and be happy


----------



## Ryzone

Also wanted to add. If anyone gets a September model from the Amazon restock, then it's just another reassurance that those are returned and repackaged models being sold as new again. There shouldn't be anymore September models floating around!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Man this is depressing. Why cant we just see something we like, go out and buy it and be happy


I don't know, maybe buy 20 of them and probably one will be good enough to keep. It's really frustrating. XB271 is coming within two hours but after these experiences I do expect absolutely nothing from it. But I have to order it and try at least for peace of mind too see if that thing sucks same as Asus


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I don't know, maybe buy 20 of them and probably one will be good enough to keep. It's really frustrating. XB271 is coming within two hours but after these experiences I do expect absolutely nothing from it. But I have to order it and try at least for peace of mind too see if that thing sucks same as Asus


Yeah I agree and totally understand. I'm just worried about what I'm going to do for a monitor if this Acer isn't a home run.


----------



## AlCapwn

wrong post


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You would not believe how awesome this monitor is when you actually play games all day instead of looking at white backgrounds like some people do So I guess that's why the demand is high.


so true


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You would not believe how awesome this monitor is when you actually play games all day instead of looking at white backgrounds like some people do So I guess that's why the demand is high.


Well, some people use the computer also for work and not playing games only...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah I agree and totally understand. I'm just worried about what I'm going to do for a monitor if this Acer isn't a home run.


Take a break from it, enjoy Christmas and New Year and in January think with cool head about possibilities. Right now I am going to at least try: TN PG278Q, Ultra wide Dell/LG IPS and Some VA screens.

I just wish BLB on those IPS was smaller- why it has to be so big? I mean in some corners they can be total dark, in some it has BLB. I have no idea how they didn't perfect backlight technology till now...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Take a break from it, enjoy Christmas and New Year and in January think with cool head about possibilities. Right now I am going to at least try: TN PG278Q, Ultra wide Dell/LG IPS and Some VA screens.
> 
> I just wish BLB on those IPS was smaller- why it has to be so big? I mean in some corners they can be total dark, in some it has BLB. I have no idea how they didn't perfect backlight technology till now...


Yeah it is pretty sad. If I decide not to keep it, I might try out the Samsung VA 3440x1440. I know people talk about black crush but man It does look good.



Here's a video of some gameplay with the samsung. Skip to like 55 seconds.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Yeah it is pretty sad. If I decide not to keep it, I might try out the Samsung VA 3440x1440. I know people talk about black crush but man It does look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video of some gameplay with the samsung. Skip to like 55 seconds.


I am also thinking of trying this one. VA have its own issues, same as any other technology but I know I prefer black crush vs glow/BLB.

But we will see, I am gonna check a lot now and upgrade with cool head after huge dissapointment I had moving from simple 1080p TN to those super duper gaming monitors. Not impressed at all.


----------



## toncij

So how do you like the Samsung? Do you miss fast refresh?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So how do you like the Samsung? Do you miss fast refresh?


I have not yet bught it







. I will test it in January. Right now I have other things to do and want to take a break from monitors. But I do not miss fast refresh rate at all, playing now on my 60Hz IPS screen. The only thing I really miss is 1440p, bigger screen and G-Sync. But fast refresh rate- nah. I think it is overrated feature if you are not playing FPS games.

Why is so hard to get rid off BLB when your have whole R&D teams working on new technologies and we still have so much BLB in premium monitors?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I have not yet bught it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will test it in January. Right now I have other things to do and want to take a break from monitors. But I do not miss fast refresh rate at all, playing now on my 60Hz IPS screen. The only thing I really miss is 1440p, bigger screen and G-Sync. But fast refresh rate- nah. I think it is overrated feature if you are not playing FPS games.
> 
> Why is so hard to get rid off BLB when your have whole R&D teams working on new technologies and we still have so much BLB in premium monitors?


I'm also thinking about waiting to see what comes out of CES next month. It's on January 6-9. Maybe well see that Samsung VA 100Hz that everyone is rumoring about


----------



## Kezzerxir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I have pretty much the same. You have more luminance uniformity than temperature uniformity. I had nasty yellowish tint at the top on my previous two units. The 3rd is darker at the top but no tint. Your glow is silver or orange ?
> 
> I have orange IPS glow and some silver, also mine is an October sample.


----------



## Striatum

Is it likely that Dell would release a 1440p Gsync IPS monitor (144Hz is also welcome) in the coming year?

In my experience, Dell have never once let me down in terms of their panel quality. I'm back to using my U2412M and its colour uniformity is perfect, with no backlight bleeding whatsoever and minimal IPS glow.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striatum*
> 
> Is it likely that Dell would release a 1440p Gsync IPS monitor (144Hz is also welcome) in the coming year?
> 
> In my experience, Dell have never once let me down in terms of their panel quality. I'm back to using my U2412M and its colour uniformity is perfect, with no backlight bleeding whatsoever and minimal IPS glow.


have you considered the XB271HU? Same panel, hardly any defects.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> have you considered the XB271HU? Same panel, hardly any defects.


Um, I had two XBs (both returned) and one had terrible BLB and other one dead pixels. So there are defects in XB271HU


----------



## misiak

So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.

And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!

The temperature is warmer that on PG279Q for sure even with some calibration by eye but seems the display is warmer overall. Also the uniformity is not perfect. What do you think ?? I'm very disappointed.

Bleed:



Uniformity (left Acer, right Asus)):


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.
> 
> And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!
> 
> The temperature is warmer that on PG279Q for sure even with some calibration by eye but seems the display is warmer overall. Also the uniformity is not perfect. What do you think ?? I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Bleed:
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity (left Acer, right Asus)):


Misiak, I just think now that there are no quality IPS gaming monitors for us. Judging by how many monitors we both had I think that we had "perfect" panels....by standards of many other users here. I don't think we can get better ones really, or not too much better. It is just some people are fine with some thngs, some are not.

We just have too hight expectations from it....for good or bad, depending how you look at.

At least that is just what I am thinking right now.

Why don't you buy yourself professional IPS screen for work with 60Hz and cheaper second gaming screen and just have two monitors? Maybe that will help you out?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> So don't know if I'm cursed or what but this is it. Tested the monitor and it has no dust and no dead pixel.
> 
> And now, bleed is perfect except ONE DAMN PLACE in bottom right corner. But this one is pretty extensive. Look and the photo, I didn't need to mark it at all and this was shoot during a day! WHYYYYYY ?!!!!
> 
> The temperature is warmer that on PG279Q for sure even with some calibration by eye but seems the display is warmer overall. Also the uniformity is not perfect. What do you think ?? I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Bleed:
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity (left Acer, right Asus)):


is this your first attempt at an XB271HU? It seems nearly perfect to me except that one spot that you pointed out. What is the build date?

Bottom line, does it bother you?? I would say try gaming on it tonight in the dark and see if it bothers you or not. The fact that you got one with zero dead pixels and no dust is a huge feat in itself...

Regarding the color uniformity, I would try some calibration and see if it gets better? I really don't see that bad of color uniformity in the picture you posted to be honest


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> It seems nearly perfect to me except that one spot that you pointed out.


See @misiak? Thats what I talking about. I don't think you or me will be ever happy 100% with those screens







. Still better love story than Twilight


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> See @misiak? Thats what I talking about. I don't think you or me will be ever happy 100% with those screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still better love story than Twilight


it is a lottery, plain and simple. I would venture to guess he would be satisfied with alot of the screens that people have posted here as keepers. If that one spot doesn't bother him, I would say he has a keeper as well. It doesn't seem to have any other problems at all.


----------



## C3321J6

ive gone thorough
11 XB270HU all horrid bleed on 4 corners
2 XB271HU both horrid bleed on 3 corners. I have 2 more on the way from amazon
1 PG279Q yellow tint and that wasnt so bad but developed 2 bad pixels.

Best on so far believe it or not was the PG279Q only one corner bleed and i was able to fix it but the developed stuck pixels and yellow tint on bottom left.

I have yet to see a perfect or even decent monitor worth the price they are asking.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is this your first attempt at an XB271HU? It seems nearly perfect to me except that one spot that you pointed out. What is the build date?
> 
> Bottom line, does it bother you?? I would say try gaming on it tonight in the dark and see if it bothers you or not. The fact that you got one with zero dead pixels and no dust is a huge feat in itself...
> 
> Regarding the color uniformity, I would try some calibration and see if it gets better? I really don't see that bad of color uniformity in the picture you posted to be honest


Yes, first. But that bleed is pretty huge. I will try to play some dark games at night and let you know. But immersion is worse than on my Asus which have more bleed spots but they are not strong.

Regarding uniformity, well yes it's not so bad but top is obviously warmer than bottom. But I could live with that of course. But that bleed. God damn it, why... If only I would know this would be possible to fix by opening the back and do something there. I don't know. @Vega, any idea ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> See @misiak? Thats what I talking about. I don't think you or me will be ever happy 100% with those screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still better love story than Twilight


Well Benny, if there would not be that bleed spot (at least not so strong) it would be a keeper. So I'm sure there is a good panel. This is just very bad luck we both had...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> it is a lottery, plain and simple. I would venture to guess he would be satisfied with alot of the screens that people have posted here as keepers. If that one spot doesn't bother him, I would say he has a keeper as well. It doesn't seem to have any other problems at all.


I think this spot will bother him. We both had monitors with those spots in right corners (my first PG) and it bothers as hell. That is nowhere near perfect. Perfect is perfect. If it has flaw it is not "close to perfect" but NOT perfect. Especially that big BLB spot.

I don't belive now that there are perfect screens. I just think some people are willing to accept some flaws that other do not as so they are happy with perfect in their opinion monitors.

It is lottery- yes, but I don't see chances for winning here. At least not for myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, first. But that bleed is pretty huge. I will try to play some dark games at night and let you know. But immersion is worse than on my Asus which have more bleed spots but they are not strong.
> 
> Regarding uniformity, well yes it's not so bad but top is obviously warmer than bottom. But I could live with that of course. But that bleed. God damn it, why... If only I would know this would be possible to fix by opening the back and do something there. I don't know. @Vega, any idea ?
> Well Benny, if there would not be that bleed spot (at least not so strong) it would be a keeper. So I'm sure there is a good panel. This is just very bad luck we both had...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well Benny, if there would not be that bleed spot (at least not so strong) it would be a keeper. So I'm sure there is a good panel. This is just very bad luck we both had...


Then I had really bad luck- 6 monitors and not good one. Doesn't matter if one was closer than other- none was good enough with its BLB. Too much BLB all the time for god sake.

Why they can't look like my 1080p IPS 24" Eizo... why cheaper screen looks better than premium one...

Sucks to be me


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> it is a lottery, plain and simple. I would venture to guess he would be satisfied with alot of the screens that people have posted here as keepers. If that one spot doesn't bother him, I would say he has a keeper as well. It doesn't seem to have any other problems at all.


That's right, but you know this bleed spot is pretty extensive and causing a bit orange tint to the glow. It is getting dark so I will see in a while What I know it is not possible to fix it from outside. If I press the spot it going worse....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> ive gone thorough
> 11 XB270HU all horrid bleed on 4 corners
> 2 XB271HU both horrid bleed on 3 corners. I have 2 more on the way from amazon
> 1 PG279Q yellow tint and that wasnt so bad but developed 2 bad pixels.
> 
> Best on so far believe it or not was the PG279Q only one corner bleed and i was able to fix it but the developed stuck pixels and yellow tint on bottom left.
> 
> I have yet to see a perfect or even decent monitor worth the price they are asking.


Yeah, it's crazy. Don't know what to say. This is a damn bad luck I would say... I would hope that after burn in the bleed disappear or reduce a bit but chances are minimal in my opinion.... If I drag window from bottom to top I can see that it is more yellowish at the top but only slightly....


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's right, but you know this bleed spot is pretty extensive and causing a bit orange tint to the glow. It is getting dark so I will see in a while What I know it is not possible to fix it from outside. If I press the spot it going worse....
> Yeah, it's crazy. Don't know what to say. This is a damn bad luck I would say... I would hope that after burn in the bleed disappear or reduce a bit but chances are minimal in my opinion.... If I drag window from bottom to top I can see that it is more yellowish at the top but only slightly....


BLB can go both ways, remember? It can get smaller after some time or bigger (like it was in my case). Or even develop new spot (like I had). There is no rule here.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> .
> Yeah, it's crazy. Don't know what to say. This is a damn bad luck I would say... I would hope that after burn in the bleed disappear or reduce a bit but chances are minimal in my opinion.... If I drag window from bottom to top I can see that it is more yellowish at the top but only slightly....


i just got a creditcard with decent credit limit im just going to start ordering 2-3 at time have to eventually get a decent one.
I have a microcenter near buy but i feel so bad i keep returning so many monitors.

My biggest issue is the backlight bleed and it doenst even have to be perfect even just slight bleed is fine at this point but every monitor always has stupid amount of bleed in the bottom right.


----------



## AlCapwn

I will send my PG279Q back. I feel like the bottom right corner is getting more and more white glow. And for 9.000,- i am not going to open the monitor to "fix" it, even if it would help some. Shouldn't this have been done from the factory in the beginning. Let's see what 2016 will bring us


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I think this spot will bother him. We both had monitors with those spots in right corners (my first PG) and it bothers as hell. That is nowhere near perfect. Perfect is perfect. If it has flaw it is not "close to perfect" but NOT perfect. Especially that big BLB spot.
> 
> I don't belive now that there are perfect screens. I just think some people are willing to accept some flaws that other do not as so they are happy with perfect in their opinion monitors.
> 
> It is lottery- yes, but I don't see chances for winning here. At least not for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had really bad luck- 6 monitors and not good one. Doesn't matter if one was closer than other- none was good enough with its BLB. Too much BLB all the time for god sake.
> 
> Why they can't look like my 1080p IPS 24" Eizo... why cheaper screen looks better than premium one...
> 
> Sucks to be me


I don't know, changes you got one with flaws are much higher than a good one. Exactly like this, if there would be no such bleed in bottom right corner it would be a keeper - definitely. But this...well, I couldn't live with this knowing there are monitors with no such bad corner. We pay lot of money for these and such flaws should not be present. If the bleed is small then I can live with that but this is pretty big one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> i just got a creditcard with decent credit limit im just going to start ordering 2-3 at time have to eventually get a decent one.
> I have a microcenter near buy but i feel so bad i keep returning so many monitors.
> 
> My biggest issue is the backlight bleed and it doenst even have to be perfect even just slight bleed is fine at this point but every monitor always has stupid amount of bleed in the bottom right.


Hehe, also a solution but I'm too frustrated already. Also feel bad returning them but what else I can do... I've started to accept some uniformity issues, some dust, even stuck pixels with these monitors. But extensive bleed just at one place I can't accept. It's so damn annoying. It's like why the hell this must have happened again.

In any case I will post some photos in dark..... But it will be only worse....


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I will send my PG279Q back. I feel like the bottom right corner is getting more and more white glow. And for 9.000,- i am not going to open the monitor to "fix" it, even if it would help some. Shouldn't this have been done from the factory in the beginning. Let's see what 2016 will bring us


i hear yea the only reason i opened mine was easy ride to microcenter they wont check stuff like that. The funny thing is when i too off the back panel all the backlight bleed was gone.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> ive gone thorough
> 11 XB270HU all horrid bleed on 4 corners
> 2 XB271HU both horrid bleed on 3 corners. I have 2 more on the way from amazon
> 1 PG279Q yellow tint and that wasnt so bad but developed 2 bad pixels.
> 
> Best on so far believe it or not was the PG279Q only one corner bleed and i was able to fix it but the developed stuck pixels and yellow tint on bottom left.
> 
> I have yet to see a perfect or even decent monitor worth the price they are asking.


I'm sure mine is not perfect by some standards of folks on this forum, but I have to admit I am a very, very picky person especially when it comes to tech stuff. I would say I am borderline OCD if not full blown OCD, I will admit it. And I have suspicions that a lot of people on here are the same.

So please believe me when I say that if I feel I have received an acceptable monitor then I am pretty confident you guys can get one as well. You just have to be patient, unfortunately maybe your patience has run out, & I totally get that. I'm just trying to say that it is possible to receive one that will meet your standards and expectations.


----------



## C3321J6

i beleve you that's why i keep trying yea my ocd is bad. even when i say **** it it stll gets best of me. Backlight bleed bothers me as much as pixel issues
more so the severity than anything


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> i beleve you that's why i keep trying yea my ocd is bad. even when i say **** it it stll gets best of me. Backlight bleed bothers me as much as pixel issues
> more so the severity than anything


Welcome to BLB haters club then







.

That is only issue with this monitors and I still can't belive R&D teams from all those reach and big companies (Asus, Dell, Acer, LG, Samsung etc.) did not develop ANY solution for BLB. How many years we have IPS panels?


----------



## austzorro

Left: Acer XB1 (October)
Right: Asus PG279Q (Sept)



PG279Q - pressure/stain circle on light backgrounds, plus slight uniformity issue near top. Not as obvious in person, unless you shift things from bottom to top.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> i just got a creditcard with decent credit limit im just going to start ordering 2-3 at time have to eventually get a decent one.
> I have a microcenter near buy but i feel so bad i keep returning so many monitors.
> 
> My biggest issue is the backlight bleed and it doenst even have to be perfect even just slight bleed is fine at this point but every monitor always has stupid amount of bleed in the bottom right.


I can hear you.... It's getting dark and the screen looks worse and worse. During the day I can saw only that one big bleed spot, but now other places revealed. More over, it looks more orangeish than by Asus.


----------



## misiak

So here are some photos from my DSLR camera from glow free distance so everything you see is BLB. I can see it like that +/- with my own eyes. I must say, omg, this Acer is a total crap. It has bleed in all four corners. Asus is much better here:

PG279Q:



XB271HU:



This is metro last light redux, I'm sure you will know which one is which:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austzorro*
> 
> Left: Acer XB1 (October)
> Right: Asus PG279Q (Sept)
> 
> 
> 
> PG279Q - pressure/stain circle on light backgrounds, plus slight uniformity issue near top. Not as obvious in person, unless you shift things from bottom to top.


Your acer looks much better than mine... What the hell is that circle? I think I can see it also a little bit, when dragging a windows over desktop it looks like the screen is a bit dirty or what....


----------



## batmanwcm

You're PG279Q looks great, why did you get the XB271HU? Did the PG279Q have dead pixels or bad uniformity?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You're PG279Q looks great, why did you get the XB271HU? Did the PG279Q have dead pixels or bad uniformity?


You mean me ? Well, I hoped for better BLB and uniformity. The ones we have seen here including Vega's were much better. So I wonder what's wrong here. My PG279Q has one dust particle under the screen but this not bother me so much. This XB271 has much better uniformity, no dead/stuck pixels, no dust but horrible BLB as you can see. If not it is a keeper for sure but this is not acceptable.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You mean me ? Well, I hoped for better BLB and uniformity. The ones we have seen here including Vega's were much better. So I wonder what's wrong here. My PG279Q has one dust particle under the screen but this not bother me so much. This XB271 has much better uniformity, no dead/stuck pixels, no dust but horrible BLB as you can see. If not it is a keeper for sure but this is not acceptable.


We are basicely trading one flaw for another all the time. If you are fine with your dust and uniformity issue- keep your asus and quit lottery.


----------



## haticK

Sadly, I think it's safe to say you will never find one without any issues whatsoever. Pretty much stuck with getting one with an issue that doesn't bother you as much as another. I plan on buying either this or the XB1 in late January or early February so I'm hoping they start to correct some of these issues by then if that's even possible.


----------



## misiak

Yes guys, you are right. But it's so sad... so sad... I will test them both heavily for these two days and let you know my findings...


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes guys, you are right. But it's so sad... so sad... I will test them both heavily for these two days and let you know my findings...


I think its hopeless to be honest. Wait to CES and see what 2016 will bring. And i bid you welcome back to the "wonderful" land of 60hz


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I think its hopeless to be honest. Wait to CES and see what 2016 will bring. And i bid you welcome back to the "wonderful" land of 60hz


Yeah right now you really have to choose between smoothness (both high refresh rate and variable refresh rate) + perfect resolution for today's GPUs but lackluster overall image quality (at best), versus less smoothness with either too low or too high resolution (1080p or 4k) but with significantly better image quality. I hope in 2016 we can get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah right now you really have to choose between smoothness (both high refresh rate and variable refresh rate) + perfect resolution for today's GPUs but lackluster overall image quality (at best), versus less smoothness with either too low or too high resolution (1080p or 4k) but with significantly better image quality. I hope in 2016 we can get the best of both worlds.


Man, 60hz looks choppy to me now.. once I got used to 144hz.. It's really hard to go back.. The trade offs are bad at the moment, yes.. But I think i'm willing to accept slight BLB for the rest of the performance since i'm finding it's enjoyment much higher than a perfect picture. I know my feelings don't speak for everyone and I wish we all could get and deserve a perfect panel in PQ and speed for the money we spent.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Man, 60hz looks choppy to me now.. once I got used to 144hz.. It's really hard to go back.. The trade offs are bad at the moment, yes.. But I think i'm willing to accept slight BLB for the rest of the performance since i'm finding it's enjoyment much higher than a perfect picture. I know my feelings don't speak for everyone and I wish we all could get and deserve a perfect panel in PQ and speed for the money we spent.


60 Hz is clearly choppy on the desktop yeah, but in how many games do you actually average 100+ FPS? I play Fallout 4, New Vegas, and Skyrim quite often for example. Since game logic is tied to frame rate in all of these, I limit Fallout 4 to 75 FPS and the other two to 60 FPS. So 144 Hz isn't helping out in these games, especially since I'm using G-SYNC so my refresh rate is usually at 60 anyway (I don't hit 75 FPS often in FO4). Then we have games like The Witcher 3 and GTA V which are very hard to run.

But if you play a lot of older games then I feel you. I play a mix of older and newer games, so I find myself bouncing back between 60 FPS and 120ish FPS often in different games. As a result I haven't been 100% spoiled with high refresh rate/high frame rate yet.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You mean me ? Well, I hoped for better BLB and uniformity. The ones we have seen here including Vega's were much better. So I wonder what's wrong here. My PG279Q has one dust particle under the screen but this not bother me so much. This XB271 has much better uniformity, no dead/stuck pixels, no dust but horrible BLB as you can see. If not it is a keeper for sure but this is not acceptable.


You know Vega is selling 2 of his pristine XB271HU's. Just buy one of them and your lottery will end.


----------



## cyrax2768

Just got my PG279Q from Amazon's inventory yesterday. At first look there is no QC sticker anywhere on the box, top or bottom. Hopefully that means something good lol. Will report back later when I get home from work what build date it is and if there are any issues.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> You know Vega is selling 2 of his pristine XB271HU's. Just buy one of them and your lottery will end.


Vega is from USA, right? We are from Eastern Europe (me and misiak). Do you know how much would cost shipping, taxes and how much he would have to wait for it to arrive and what can be done with delicate monitor when it travels tens thousand of miles? And all of that for already debezeled monitor with possibility of voided warranty (if Acer have some methods to check if monitor was debezeled).

I don't think it is worth money, risk and effort.


----------



## cyrax2768

Welp, went to check at least the manufacturer date, and it is September 2015







, interesting enough no QC sticker so i don't know what to think. Will hook it up later and compare it to my October build which had the QC sticker on it. Again this is from Amazon's inventory that was available yesterday. Anyone else get theirs yet?

At this point i'm really surprised Amazon is still getting September build monitors.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Vega is from USA, right? We are from Eastern Europe (me and misiak). Do you know how much would cost shipping, taxes and how much he would have to wait for it to arrive and what can be done with delicate monitor when it travels tens thousand of miles? And all of that for already debezeled monitor with possibility of voided warranty (if Acer have some methods to check if monitor was debezeled).
> 
> I don't think it is worth money, risk and effort.


I didn't realize you were in Europe. So I guess you'll continue with the lottery then. At least you have a good return policy.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Welp, went to check at least the manufacturer date, and it is September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , interesting enough no QC sticker so i don't know what to think. Will hook it up later and compare it to my October build which had the QC sticker on it. Again this is from Amazon's inventory that was available yesterday. Anyone else get theirs yet?
> 
> At this point i'm really surprised Amazon is still getting September build monitors.


Check the other side of the box... I thought I had one without the sticker as well, but flipped the box over and there it was.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Welp, went to check at least the manufacturer date, and it is September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , interesting enough no QC sticker so i don't know what to think. Will hook it up later and compare it to my October build which had the QC sticker on it. Again this is from Amazon's inventory that was available yesterday. Anyone else get theirs yet?
> 
> At this point i'm really surprised Amazon is still getting September build monitors.


I am not sure how did you get your's so fast LOL mine is just about to be shipped today and there was no option for same day shipping there was only free 2 day.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> At least you have a good return policy.


That is the only reason I play lottery with those IPS monitors :/


----------



## cyrax2768

No QC sticker, looked on every possible place on the box it could be lol. Not sure either I ordered right when i got the notification of in stock and chose 2 day shipping. It was scheduled for tomorrow but came early.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> No QC sticker, looked on every possible place on the box it could be lol. Not sure either I ordered right when i got the notification of in stock and chose 2 day shipping. It was scheduled for tomorrow but came early.


That is pretty crazy you got a September unit, I would have thought those were gone by now and it would be at least all October units. Looking forward to your comparison.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

So after my supplier promising to update me last Friday as to my return situation I've heard nothing. Pretty disappointed really. Spent a lot of cash and have had literally one day's use out of a PG. I should have just got a refund and bought another one elsewhere I guess.

I'm really undecided as to what to do now. Been using my Dell S2716DG a lot and it's grown on me. Colour shift is a pain but aside from that it's very good, extremely similar to the PG and 2/3 of the price.

I'm going to call the supplier tomorrow and will most likely get a refund. The XB271HU still isn't out here, and the only other monitor that tempts me is the X34. But that's literally double the price of this Dell and £200 more than the PG. And not without problems of its own, either.

So hard to get a good 'premium' monitor at the moment. Waiting for OLED is all well and good but I don't have the patience and even they have problems!


----------



## slidero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> That is pretty crazy you got a September unit, I would have thought those were gone by now and it would be at least all October units. Looking forward to your comparison.


I don't think that's too weird, I got my september pg279q shipped to me like two weeks ago. No QC passed sticker, box/unit itself in perfect condition.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 60 Hz is clearly choppy on the desktop yeah, but in how many games do you actually average 100+ FPS? I play Fallout 4, New Vegas, and Skyrim quite often for example. Since game logic is tied to frame rate in all of these, I limit Fallout 4 to 75 FPS and the other two to 60 FPS. So 144 Hz isn't helping out in these games, especially since I'm using G-SYNC so my refresh rate is usually at 60 anyway (I don't hit 75 FPS often in FO4). Then we have games like The Witcher 3 and GTA V which are very hard to run.
> 
> But if you play a lot of older games then I feel you. I play a mix of older and newer games, so I find myself bouncing back between 60 FPS and 120ish FPS often in different games. As a result I haven't been 100% spoiled with high refresh rate/high frame rate yet.


Titan X SLI.. I figure a few.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> I don't think that's too weird, I got my september pg279q shipped to me like two weeks ago. No QC passed sticker, box/unit itself in perfect condition.


I think the manufacturer date, Sept/Oct doesn't matter.. probably all made the same exact way.. I am sure Asus has no plans to redesign the casing to stop all that pressure on the screen (as indicated during my teardown).


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Welp, went to check at least the manufacturer date, and it is September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , interesting enough no QC sticker so i don't know what to think. Will hook it up later and compare it to my October build which had the QC sticker on it. Again this is from Amazon's inventory that was available yesterday. Anyone else get theirs yet?
> 
> At this point i'm really surprised Amazon is still getting September build monitors.


Awaiting you to set it up so we can see if it's any good.. thinking it's still 100% pure lottery of luck.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Vega is from USA, right? We are from Eastern Europe (me and misiak). Do you know how much would cost shipping, taxes and how much he would have to wait for it to arrive and what can be done with delicate monitor when it travels tens thousand of miles? And all of that for already debezeled monitor with possibility of voided warranty (if Acer have some methods to check if monitor was debezeled).
> 
> I don't think it is worth money, risk and effort.


I'm buying one from him since I can't afford to be participating in the lottery. He stated in the thread for selling the monitors that he didn't remove any warranty stickers and that the panel "snaps back into the housing" or something like that. I don't believe that he messed with any other internal, simply removing the plastic housing of the monitor (debelzeling) I don't know if Acer considers removing the housing as voiding the warranty, but I don't see any problems with the monitor failing. I'm willing to buy directly from Vega if it means skipping the lottery, he showed me the monitor and everything so I know exactly what I'm buying. I can certainly understand you not wanting to buy from Vega since you're in Europe. I'll be sure to post pictures in the Acer thread when I get it, but you can see it in action already if you look at Vega's posts from when he had all 5 panels set up.

If it makes any difference, I would probably have bought an Acer on Amazon if I hadn't had the chance to buy from Vega, at this point, the Acer is the much safer option if you are choosing between the two.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I'm buying one from him since I can't afford to be participating in the lottery. He stated in the thread for selling the monitors that he didn't remove any warranty stickers and that the panel "snaps back into the housing" or something like that. I don't believe that he messed with any other internal, simply removing the plastic housing of the monitor (debelzeling) I don't know if Acer considers removing the housing as voiding the warranty, but I don't see any problems with the monitor failing. I'm willing to buy directly from Vega if it means skipping the lottery, he showed me the monitor and everything so I know exactly what I'm buying. I can certainly understand you not wanting to buy from Vega since you're in Europe. I'll be sure to post pictures in the Acer thread when I get it, but you can see it in action already if you look at Vega's posts from when he had all 5 panels set up.
> 
> If it makes any difference, I would probably have bought an Acer on Amazon if I hadn't had the chance to buy from Vega, at this point, the Acer is the much safer option if you are choosing between the two.


Well, if Vega was in Europe I would be already in his house with money in my hands and writing back to you now from cellphone sitting next to my new XB271Hu







.

Sadly, that is not the case


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, if Vega was in Europe I would be already in his house with money in my hands and writing back to you now from cellphone sitting next to my new XB271Hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sadly, that is not the case


Yeah, it's sad that people like you have had to pull out of the market completely simply because of failure to perform proper QC or advertising. I would have understood if ASUS and Acer came out and said that these panels exhibit more glow than normal, but they marketed them as standard IPS monitors and people expected standard amounts of glow. I would have kept my PG279Q if it wasn't yellow in glow and not so bad.

Anyways I hope that you find a monitor that works for you, because it's common sense that when you spend money on something, you should get what was advertised and what is expected.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Yeah, it's sad that people like you have had to pull out of the market completely simply because of failure to perform proper QC or advertising. I would have understood if ASUS and Acer came out and said that these panels exhibit more glow than normal, but they marketed them as standard IPS monitors and people expected standard amounts of glow. I would have kept my PG279Q if it wasn't yellow in glow and not so bad.
> 
> Anyways I hope that you find a monitor that works for you, because it's common sense that when you spend money on something, you should get what was advertised and what is expected.


Thanks







. Have fun with your new XB

I was thinking about buying 3x1080p fast IPS screens and put the in portrait mode....sadly...there is no 144Hz 1080p IPS screens because companies jumped right to 1440p. I understand that but reality is this- there is not really much of a choice right now.


----------



## Fiercy

My Amazon replacement was shipped from Lewisberry, PA, US and two more days to get that third sweet September unit









Btw I know a golden plan how to fool everyone here I would actually ship refurbished monitors without QC sticker while clamping it on new ones!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I'm buying one from him since I can't afford to be participating in the lottery. He stated in the thread for selling the monitors that he didn't remove any warranty stickers and that the panel "snaps back into the housing" or something like that. I don't believe that he messed with any other internal, simply removing the plastic housing of the monitor (debelzeling) I don't know if Acer considers removing the housing as voiding the warranty, but I don't see any problems with the monitor failing. I'm willing to buy directly from Vega if it means skipping the lottery, he showed me the monitor and everything so I know exactly what I'm buying. I can certainly understand you not wanting to buy from Vega since you're in Europe. I'll be sure to post pictures in the Acer thread when I get it, but you can see it in action already if you look at Vega's posts from when he had all 5 panels set up.
> 
> If it makes any difference, I would probably have bought an Acer on Amazon if I hadn't had the chance to buy from Vega, at this point, the Acer is the much safer option if you are choosing between the two.


I would wish to buy from him as well. But taxes, shipping... and I would need to see it in person because I don't trust any photos









Btw, I wouldn't be so sure about Acer quality. Se my post in Acer thread. I've really got a trash panel with horrible BLB.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My Amazon replacement was shipped from Lewisberry, PA, US and two more days to get that third sweet September unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I know a golden plan how to fool everyone here I would actually ship refurbished monitors without QC sticker while clamping it on new ones!


I hope we're wrong.. We both get ours on Thursday :/ But likely it will be. How many "new" PG279Qs are actually floating around. Could it be "September" build stickers being placed on newer builds? Who knows.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I would wish to buy from him as well. But taxes, shipping... and I would need to see it in person because I don't trust any photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I wouldn't be so sure about Acer quality. Se my post in Acer thread. I've really got a trash panel with horrible BLB.


He actually took time to take a video of it, which is certainly more accurate than a photo, and I've taken my own pics and photos so I feel confident in my ability to estimate relative glow and BLB. Additionally, I feel that Vega would have immediately sent the monitors back if they were bad units, seeing as he was originally using the two monitors in his 5 panel setup. I trust Vega's judgement here and I will gladly take a chance to skip the lottery after going through it with the PG279Q and failing.

I didn't mean to imply that all Acers are perfect, I saw where you were unfortunate enough to get a bad one in the Acer's thread. I just feel that on the whole, Acer has delivered far more acceptable monitors (acceptable being a subjective term) than what ASUS has. What I will say is that personally I'm not too picky on IPS glow, so long as it's not yellow/orange in color. My current monitor exhibits similar IPS glow in the bottom right, but it isn't distracting due to its silver color and small size. From comparing photos and videos from Vega, I am certain that his XB is far superior to my PG279Q that I returned. I definitely understand your hesitation, I was a bit hesitant to take it, but once I compared everything, I realized that this was too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> He actually took time to take a video of it, which is certainly more accurate than a photo, and I've taken my own pics and photos so I feel confident in my ability to estimate relative glow and BLB. Additionally, I feel that Vega would have immediately sent the monitors back if they were bad units, seeing as he was originally using the two monitors in his 5 panel setup. I trust Vega's judgement here and I will gladly take a chance to skip the lottery after going through it with the PG279Q and failing.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that all Acers are perfect, I saw where you were unfortunate enough to get a bad one in the Acer's thread. I just feel that on the whole, Acer has delivered far more acceptable monitors (acceptable being a subjective term) than what ASUS has. What I will say is that personally I'm not too picky on IPS glow, so long as it's not yellow/orange in color. My current monitor exhibits similar IPS glow in the bottom right, but it isn't distracting due to its silver color and small size. From comparing photos and videos from Vega, I am certain that his XB is far superior to my PG279Q that I returned. I definitely understand your hesitation, I was a bit hesitant to take it, but once I compared everything, I realized that this was too good a deal to pass up.


Sure, I have no doubt about it. Living in America I would do the same. This lottery is the most frustrating thing in my life, really. I think I've just had a bad luck with this one. But hey, I had 5 monitors from AUO and all sucked in some way. Yes, glow is part of the IPS technology but definitely it should not be orange or yellow. Unfortunately, majority of AUO panels are flawed with this. What monitor do you have now btw?


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure, I have no doubt about it. Living in America I would do the same. This lottery is the most frustrating thing in my life, really. I think I've just had a bad luck with this one. But hey, I had 5 monitors from AUO and all sucked in some way. Yes, glow is part of the IPS technology but definitely it should not be orange or yellow. Unfortunately, majority of AUO panels are flawed with this. What monitor do you have now btw?


I totally agree that glow should not be yellow, which seems to be what Acer has accomplished (whether by filtering out bad panels or something they did) to some degree. Ideally, no panel should have such flaws, which is hard to understand how these got through to consumers.

As for my current monitor, it's a 2-3 year old 27" HP 1080p 60HZ IPS monitor. I would wager that this is an LG panel, and definitely not AOU. It looks great and has no BLB and minimal glow, of course it doesn't boast 165HZ refresh rates, nor super fast response times, but it's gotten the job done for me up until now (I just recently got my desktop so it's time to get a monitor that can make use of my system). After using the PG279Q for a couple days before returning, the performance blew my mind, G-SYNC and 165 HZ made a world of difference for me.


----------



## philthy84

Giving the PG279Q one more chance since Newegg has some stock crossing my fingers!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> I totally agree that glow should not be yellow, which seems to be what Acer has accomplished (whether by filtering out bad panels or something they did) to some degree. Ideally, no panel should have such flaws, which is hard to understand how these got through to consumers.
> 
> As for my current monitor, it's a 2-3 year old 27" HP 1080p 60HZ IPS monitor. I would wager that this is an LG panel, and definitely not AOU. It looks great and has no BLB and minimal glow, of course it doesn't boast 165HZ refresh rates, nor super fast response times, but it's gotten the job done for me up until now (I just recently got my desktop so it's time to get a monitor that can make use of my system). After using the PG279Q for a couple days before returning, the performance blew my mind, G-SYNC and 165 HZ made a world of difference for me.


Yes, you are right. Those LG panels were great. I had LG IPS235P and it has zero bleed and only some IPS glow bottom right corner silver only. I don't know if Acer accomplished this, I wouldn't say so. Mine has yellowish/orange glow and it's obviously because of light bleed in all four corners.

G-sync and 165Hz is great but these issues, damn. If that bleed would be lesser and not yellowish I would accept this panel even though it is far from perfect. I will return and wait couple of months and maybe some issues will be improved in the process.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, you are right. Those LG panels were great. I had LG IPS235P and it has zero bleed and only some IPS glow bottom right corner silver only. I don't know if Acer accomplished this, I wouldn't say so. Mine has yellowish/orange glow and it's obviously because of light bleed in all four corners.
> 
> G-sync and 165Hz is great but these issues, damn. If that bleed would be lesser and not yellowish I would accept this panel even though it is far from perfect. I will return and wait couple of months and maybe some issues will be improved in the process.


Yeah, I wish LG and Samsung would get into the gaming display market, not that I have anything against Acer/ASUS themselves, but it seems that AOU is quite the lottery indeed.

I know that the XB270HU had similar issues on it's launch, have those issues been cleared up? That might be a good measure of whether or not the current generation of IPS G-SYNC panels will improve. I would say that it's an issue with AOU or something, as pretty much every monitor that recently released using an AUO panel has examples of yellow glow in at least some of the monitors shipped out. I was looking at the X34 thread and it's pretty bad over there. I just think that Acer and ASUS should have been more proactive about screening out panels. We have seen near-perfect, if not perfect examples of each AOU monitor in these forums, so I don't see why manufacturers aren't taking the initiative here to make the best monitors possible. I guess it just goes to show how much buyers don't care, because otherwise there would be no way for them to get away with this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Yeah, I wish LG and Samsung would get into the gaming display market, not that I have anything against Acer/ASUS themselves, but it seems that AOU is quite the lottery indeed.


Samsung is in that market, although they haven't adopted high refresh rates or variable refresh rates yet I think.


----------



## cyrax2768

Update on my September unit I just got from Amazon, looks like I got a winner....
With the looks of this I kind of wished there was a QC sticker on it, back to Amazon it goes tomorrow


----------



## Fiercy

This looks physically damaged


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Update on my September unit I just got from Amazon, looks like I got a winner....
> With the looks of this I kind of wished there was a QC sticker on it, back to Amazon it goes tomorrow


Yeah, that was damaged in shipping or something.

On the bright side, I think you officially got the worst PG279Q ever. Congratulations!


----------



## cyrax2768

Box showed no sign of damage, examined the monitor thoroughly before plugging it in and everything looked new. So not sure how it could of gotten damaged in transit. Like i said this unit must of missed the quality control unit before leaving the factory, and this was a September build.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Update on my September unit I just got from Amazon, looks like I got a winner....
> With the looks of this I kind of wished there was a QC sticker on it, back to Amazon it goes tomorrow


The bottom left corner has two finger like prints, as if someone has been pressing it down to get rid of bleed and instead destroyed it.


----------



## cyrax2768

Haha yup. Amazon support was great though they gave me 20% off the cost of the item as credit so I can repurchase a new one once they have availability again. May decide to try for another Predator next since my first trial was defective.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Haha yup. Amazon support was great though they gave me 20% off the cost of the item as credit so I can repurchase a new one once they have availability again. May decide to try for another Predator next since my first trial was defective.


damn, 20%? That is huge!


----------



## jlp0209

Just picked up my PG279Q from Microcenter. No dead pixels or dust, but white uniformity is not great- top 1/3 of the screen is a bit yellow. I probably could live with it, but the backlight bleed is horrendous in my opinion. It isn't visible at all in regular viewing, but darker scenes, I always see it. The bottom left is particularly awful. On the fence because like I said, majority of the time this isn't visible, but will probably just return it and not buy another one. No patience for panel lottery and for $800, I expect better than this.

Just realized this is my 1st post, wow. Lurking for 2+ years, haha. I appreciate this forum.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Just picked up my PG279Q from Microcenter. No dead pixels or dust, but white uniformity is not great- top 1/3 of the screen is a bit yellow. I probably could live with it, but the backlight bleed is horrendous in my opinion. It isn't visible at all in regular viewing, but darker scenes, I always see it. The bottom left is particularly awful. On the fence because like I said, majority of the time this isn't visible, but will probably just return it and not buy another one. No patience for panel lottery and for $800, I expect better than this.
> 
> Just realized this is my 1st post, wow. Lurking for 2+ years, haha. I appreciate this forum.


Agreed. That would piss me off too. Infact it looks similar to the first one I bought.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Just picked up my PG279Q from Microcenter. No dead pixels or dust, but white uniformity is not great- top 1/3 of the screen is a bit yellow. I probably could live with it, but the backlight bleed is horrendous in my opinion. It isn't visible at all in regular viewing, but darker scenes, I always see it. The bottom left is particularly awful. On the fence because like I said, majority of the time this isn't visible, but will probably just return it and not buy another one. No patience for panel lottery and for $800, I expect better than this.
> 
> Just realized this is my 1st post, wow. Lurking for 2+ years, haha. I appreciate this forum.


Well there is either that or washed colors with PG278Q. For 799 you get the best gaming monitor period. is it perfect? No but expectations should be more on the gamer side 99% of the time you game you wont see it.


----------



## Ryzone

Guys what models are they September or October? Put the monitor in portrait position and there's a sticker where you plug in display port and all that. It's right here like this picture.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> Yeah, I wish LG and Samsung would get into the gaming display market, not that I have anything against Acer/ASUS themselves, but it seems that AOU is quite the lottery indeed.
> 
> I know that the XB270HU had similar issues on it's launch, have those issues been cleared up? That might be a good measure of whether or not the current generation of IPS G-SYNC panels will improve. I would say that it's an issue with AOU or something, as pretty much every monitor that recently released using an AUO panel has examples of yellow glow in at least some of the monitors shipped out. I was looking at the X34 thread and it's pretty bad over there. I just think that Acer and ASUS should have been more proactive about screening out panels. We have seen near-perfect, if not perfect examples of each AOU monitor in these forums, so I don't see why manufacturers aren't taking the initiative here to make the best monitors possible. I guess it just goes to show how much buyers don't care, because otherwise there would be no way for them to get away with this.


Unfortunately, those issues are still there without any change. It's pretty frustrating because besides bad BLB you need to deal with orange glow which is 10x worse then silver, bad/stuck pixels, dust and poor uniformity. I think this is just too high price we need to pay for 144Hz IPS panels







Yes, X34 is same story, maybe even worse. They can still sell it because as you said, most buyers don't care at all so for them those returns from really keen people are more acceptable (they will resell them anyway sooner or later) than costs they need to invest to improve the process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Just picked up my PG279Q from Microcenter. No dead pixels or dust, but white uniformity is not great- top 1/3 of the screen is a bit yellow. I probably could live with it, but the backlight bleed is horrendous in my opinion. It isn't visible at all in regular viewing, but darker scenes, I always see it. The bottom left is particularly awful. On the fence because like I said, majority of the time this isn't visible, but will probably just return it and not buy another one. No patience for panel lottery and for $800, I expect better than this.
> 
> Just realized this is my 1st post, wow. Lurking for 2+ years, haha. I appreciate this forum.


Ou, this is awful. Pretty much the same as my current XB271HU. That orange glow is ridiculous. No doubts it is caused because of bleed. Was there any QC sticker on the box ???

Definitely return it and record the SN here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1583466/asus-pg279q-returns-and-serial-numbers-database


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah, that was damaged in shipping or something.
> 
> On the bright side, I think you officially got the worst PG279Q ever. Congratulations!


You won the Negative lottery


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Just picked up my PG279Q from Microcenter. No dead pixels or dust, but white uniformity is not great- top 1/3 of the screen is a bit yellow. I probably could live with it, but the backlight bleed is horrendous in my opinion. It isn't visible at all in regular viewing, but darker scenes, I always see it. The bottom left is particularly awful. On the fence because like I said, majority of the time this isn't visible, but will probably just return it and not buy another one. No patience for panel lottery and for $800, I expect better than this.
> 
> Just realized this is my 1st post, wow. Lurking for 2+ years, haha. I appreciate this forum.


Try couple more times before giving up. I got one from microcenter also and only had bleed on bottom right and wasn't that bad.
Of course its still a lottery but out of all the monitors ive tried the asus was the best.
As for yellow i think all these panel have but Oct batch seems to have much less just make sure there isn't a yellow strip on the top half of the screen.
You can ask them if you can hook up and check out before you take home. Only prob with microcenter though they have such limited supply mine was a keeping if it didn't develop pixel issues after couple days.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Try couple more times before giving up. I got one from microcenter also and only had bleed on bottom right and wasn't that bad.
> Of course its still a lottery but out of all the monitors ive tried the asus was the best.
> As for yellow i think all these panel have but Oct batch seems to have much less just make sure there isn't a yellow strip on the top half of the screen.
> You can ask them if you can hook up and check out before you take home. Only prob with microcenter though they have such limited supply mine was a keeping if it didn't develop pixel issues after couple days.


I would definitely agree that all PG279Q's have the yellow tint in some way. I have yet to see anyone post a pic of a PG279Q that doesn't have it... if you want this monitor, you will have to live with that unfortunately. Or at least until Asus changes something about the design to prevent it... and it has to be something with the design because the XB271HU does not have even close to the amount of uniformity issues as this monitor does. And it is pretty much the same exact panel.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> Update on my September unit I just got from Amazon, looks like I got a winner....
> With the looks of this I kind of wished there was a QC sticker on it, back to Amazon it goes tomorrow


Looks like even if the screen didn't have a faulty system board that it already has a crap load of BLB issues.


----------



## Diversion

Is it normal for Amazon to charge tax if it's shipping from another state? I thought you only paid tax on items coming from your state.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Is it normal for Amazon to charge tax if it's shipping from another state? I thought you only paid tax on items coming from your state.


I think it is the other way around... Tax if it is coming from another state, not your state. That was something that changed this year I believe (could be wrong).

EDIT: Here is their official policy regarding tax: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468512


----------



## cyrax2768

You get charged tax if Amazon has a distribution center in your state. For the longest I had no tax in Florida but I think last year they opened a center in Jacksonville and boom sales tax started. That's why now for computer stuff I buy from Newegg which doesn't charge tax in my state, but they didn't have stock so went with Amazon.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> You get charged tax if Amazon has a distribution center in your state. For the longest I had no tax in Florida but I think last year they opened a center in Jacksonville and boom sales tax started. That's why now for computer stuff I buy from Newegg which doesn't charge tax in my state, but they didn't have stock so went with Amazon.


I'm in Jacksonville, FL .. but I have been buying stuff from Amazon (prime always) for a long time.. Just last week bought a few Xmas presents from Amazon.. No tax on those.. But on my new PG279q I just bought on Monday I had to pay tax and it's being shipped from PA. Very strange.

Nevermind, I guess I have been paying tax on items "Shipped and sold by Amazon" for a while.. I didn't realize there was some items that can still be "Prime" but sold by another company which saves me having to pay tax is what confused me.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> You get charged tax if Amazon has a distribution center in your state. For the longest I had no tax in Florida but I think last year they opened a center in Jacksonville and boom sales tax started. That's why now for computer stuff I buy from Newegg which doesn't charge tax in my state, but they didn't have stock so went with Amazon.


Tell me about it. Just bought a XB1 and had $66 in tax (from NY).


----------



## cyrax2768

Yea third party merchants have no tax even if Prime, only stuff directly from Amazon. Depending on the item I tend to buy Third Party if its the same price, but definitely not these monitors with all these issues. Need that excellent customer service from Amazon lol.


----------



## mikesgt

A comment on that... For any of you that are going the XB271HU route, if you buy it from the Acer store... If the monitor has issues (mine had BLB and a bad pixel/dust spot), they still charge you for return shipping. I argued with them on this, and was basically told to go pack sand. Just a bit of warning if you order from their store versus Amazon.


----------



## cyrax2768

Yea that's the main reason i'll never buy anything from a manufacturer directly. It's ridiculous especially since their distributors don't do it.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> A comment on that... For any of you that are going the XB271HU route, if you buy it from the Acer store... If the monitor has issues (mine had BLB and a bad pixel/dust spot), they still charge you for return shipping. I argued with them on this, and was basically told to go pack sand. Just a bit of warning if you order from their store versus Amazon.


Asus will cross ship you a new one (but they are out of stock for replacements).. Unless they are just pulling my leg and wasting my time.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Asus will cross ship you a new one (but they are out of stock for replacements).. Unless they are just pulling my leg and wasting my time.


Which begs the question... is it worth trying to cross ship when there is a good chance the replacement is going to be messed up as well? How many times will they allow a cross ship before they start sending you refurbished or ask for your monitor to be sent in for repair?

Just me personally, I wouldn't go down that route until all options have been exhausted with the retailer/merchant. I would probably return before I dealt with Asus. I can see how that would easily turn into you being stuck with a crap monitor.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Which begs the question... is it worth trying to cross ship when there is a good chance the replacement is going to be messed up as well? How many times will they allow a cross ship before they start sending you refurbished or ask for your monitor to be sent in for repair?
> 
> Just me personally, I wouldn't go down that route until all options have been exhausted with the retailer/merchant. I would probably return before I dealt with Asus. I can see how that would easily turn into you being stuck with a crap monitor.


I'm completely certain Asus is just sending already RMA'd monitors back to customers trying to RMA the current one.. They will just keep cycling "working, but not acceptable" monitors until people just cope with it and sell it off.

Is a class action lawsuit out of order here?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I'm completely certain Asus is just sending already RMA'd monitors back to customers trying to RMA the current one.. They will just keep cycling "working, but not acceptable" monitors until people just cope with it and sell it off.
> 
> Is a class action lawsuit out of order here?


Exactly, they are just sending other people the one you sent back so it's a never ending cycle of bad monitors being shipped around.


----------



## cyrax2768

It's quite possible. The monitor I had gotten yesterday that was damaged, when i looked at the power brick, it clearly didn't look new, had a few scratches on the sides. That would explain why September units are still circulating.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> It's quite possible. The monitor I had gotten yesterday that was damaged, when i looked at the power brick, it clearly didn't look new, had a few scratches on the sides. That would explain why September units are still circulating.


In fairness though, that could have come scratched from the factory. Brand new unfortunately does not guarantee no cosmetic issues.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyrax2768*
> 
> It's quite possible. The monitor I had gotten yesterday that was damaged, when i looked at the power brick, it clearly didn't look new, had a few scratches on the sides. That would explain why September units are still circulating.


Was there a single piece of "Asus" branded clear taping on the box though? Any other indications it may have already been a RMA'd unit?


----------



## Ryzone

Has anyone got theirs yet from the amazon stock?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Has anyone got theirs yet from the amazon stock?


I thought a couple of people had posted yesterday/today that they received them, and they were September models....


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Has anyone got theirs yet from the amazon stock?


Cyrax above got his and the lcd glass was completely shattered.. Nobody else has confirmed yet.. Fiercy and myself are getting ours Tomorrow.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I thought a couple of people had posted yesterday/today that they received them, and they were September models....


Oh wow...


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Cyrax above got his and the lcd glass was completely shattered.. Nobody else has confirmed yet.. Fiercy and myself are getting ours Tomorrow.


Ok keep us updated!


----------



## Lecter2508

Received my PG279Q few days ago. It's an October build bought from NCIX.com I also got this yellowish orange thing in the right corner. No QC sticker, no dust no dead pixels... But this right corner bother me, a lot ! What do you guys think ? In Just Cause 3 that's not noticeable at all, but as soon as I fired up The Witcher 3, that's bad... When I switch off Vignette setting in Witcher 3 it's less pronounce of course, but still ! The attached picture is with Vignette On.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I'm completely certain Asus is just sending already RMA'd monitors back to customers trying to RMA the current one.. They will just keep cycling "working, but not acceptable" monitors until people just cope with it and sell it off.
> 
> Is a class action lawsuit out of order here?


There is no evidence yet. That's why I started the thread with returned SN. Sooner or later we can catch them if they are doing it.... Hope Acer will to apply the same practice...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Exactly, they are just sending other people the one you sent back so it's a never ending cycle of bad monitors being shipped around.


Important question, did you notice QC sticker on the box ? It is usually on a side where seal is broken...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I thought a couple of people had posted yesterday/today that they received them, and they were September models....


September panels in the middle of the December and there is still shortage of panels all over the world ? Very suspicious....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lecter2508*
> 
> Received my PG279Q few days ago. It's an October build bought from NCIX.com I also got this yellowish orange thing in the right corner. No QC sticker, no dust no dead pixels... But this right corner bother me, a lot ! What do you guys think ? In Just Cause 3 that's not noticeable at all, but as soon as I fired up The Witcher 3, that's bad... When I switch off Vignette setting in Witcher 3 it's less pronounce of course, but still ! The attached picture is with Vignette On.


This is very common with these panels unfortunately and it is very distracting. I had this on my 2 previous September build. This October one is better but the tint in bottom right corner is not pure silver. I would say it got worse over time and I would swear it has been silverish at the beginning. But well, I can hear you.... This is very bad and still that scene is still pretty bright. Try Metro or some dungeons and only then you will see what is an orange glow distraction.

Btw, could you step back 3 meters from monitor and take a photo of black background ?


----------



## Lecter2508

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is very common with these panels unfortunately and it is very distracting. I had this on my 2 previous September build. This October one is better but the tint in bottom right corner is not pure silver. I would say it got worse over time and I would swear it has been silverish at the beginning. But well, I can hear you.... This is very bad and still that scene is still pretty bright. Try Metro or some dungeons and only then you will see what is an orange glow distraction.
> 
> Btw, could you step back 3 meters from monitor and take a photo of black background ?


So what did you decide ? Did you keep the last monitor you received ? I'm not sure about RMA, most likely because I think I could get way worse when I see all other OP in this thread... Plus RMA process is not an enjoyable experience at all ! No monitor for weeks, shipping fees etc... Here is the picture from 3 meters (it took it with my cell phone so not the best quality in town haha) :


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lecter2508*
> 
> So what did you decide ? Did you keep the last monitor you received ? I'm not sure about RMA, most likely because I think I could get way worse when I see all other OP in this thread... Plus RMA process is not an enjoyable experience at all ! No monitor for weeks, shipping fees etc... Here is the picture from 3 meters (it took it with my cell phone so not the best quality in town haha) :


Well, I think I will send it back. I've just noticed that I have some pressure point at the centre of the screen as well. It's very hard to notice but you can see it during monition on solid backgrounds. It looks like there is some dirt on the screen. Try it, drag explorer window (white back rounds) over the desktop and check if you can see any smudges. This phenomenon have been reported by som users and I was able to capture it with my camera as well.

That bottom bleed is pretty bad in my opinion, see mine, I have it much better. But yours is maybe exaggerated if you used cellphone:


----------



## misiak

Guys, I've noticed and I think it has been already mentioned that Acer uses a "warmer" panel. Look at this photo, I've played with calibration but was not able to get rid of that yellow tint...


----------



## Lecter2508

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well, I think I will send it back. I've just noticed that I have some pressure point at the centre of the screen as well. It's very hard to notice but you can see it during monition on solid backgrounds. It looks like there is some dirt on the screen. Try it, drag explorer window (white back rounds) over the desktop and check if you can see any smudges. This phenomenon have been reported by som users and I was able to capture it with my camera as well.
> 
> That bottom bleed is pretty bad in my opinion, see mine, I have it much better. But yours is maybe exaggerated if you used cellphone:


You're right, my cellphone exaggerate the bleed in the right bottom, but it's far from being as good as the one you have when I compare with your picture. For the pressure point I've noticed it on the left edge of my screen, but I wasn't sure if i was just paranoid or if it was a real thing... I guess it's real then ! Also I didn't mention it, but the plastic around the screen on my monitor is damaged at some places, like if a tool hasn't been used properly in the factory. I also have the plastic frame (the piece which cover the screen) not completely secure in one of the corner... A lot of defects for a 1000$ CAD monitor ! I guess I gonna play the lottery with RMA as many here haha


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I thought a couple of people had posted yesterday/today that they received them, and they were September models....


I received mine today. It is an October model...I was expecting at least a November model considering the date on the box that it left ASUS was December 3rd.

That being said, I will not be returning this one. It looks great, I do not see any dead pixels or BLB. If I try to take a picture, you do see some BLB, but I can't see it with the naked eye, so I am happy.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> I received mine today. It is an October model...I was expecting at least a November model considering the date on the box that it left ASUS was December 3rd.
> 
> That being said, I will not be returning this one. It looks great, I do not see any dead pixels or BLB. If I try to take a picture, you do see some BLB, but I can't see it with the naked eye, so I am happy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ok keep us updated!


What about uniformity?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Try couple more times before giving up. I got one from microcenter also and only had bleed on bottom right and wasn't that bad.
> Of course its still a lottery but out of all the monitors ive tried the asus was the best.
> As for yellow i think all these panel have but Oct batch seems to have much less just make sure there isn't a yellow strip on the top half of the screen.
> You can ask them if you can hook up and check out before you take home. Only prob with microcenter though they have such limited supply mine was a keeping if it didn't develop pixel issues after couple days.


I decided to return it to Microcenter. Showed it to a manager and he agreed mine was really bad. I read parts of this thread that there may be a way to fix the bleed by removing the bezel / cover, but the manager said the store can't do that. If they mess up they can't send it back to Asus damaged. A few minutes ago I snagged an Acer XB271 from Amazon, people seem to be having much better luck with those. Fingers crossed!

Fyi, mine was an October build. I already packed it up and didn't want to unpack to take a photo of the serial, sorry about that.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> I received mine today. It is an October model...I was expecting at least a November model considering the date on the box that it left ASUS was December 3rd.
> 
> That being said, I will not be returning this one. It looks great, I do not see any dead pixels or BLB. If I try to take a picture, you do see some BLB, but I can't see it with the naked eye, so I am happy.


I am hoping to see October panel tomorrow to.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Guys, I've noticed and I think it has been already mentioned that Acer uses a "warmer" panel. Look at this photo, I've played with calibration but was not able to get rid of that yellow tint...


Well, we need to wait for TFT review to get proper setting for it. Also in XB thread you can ask guys there how to make it pure white. There were some guys there with pro calibration tools.

I just got email from my retailer. They offer me 120 euro discount for new XB271HU. It is tempting.... crap...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> I received mine today. It is an October model...I was expecting at least a November model considering the date on the box that it left ASUS was December 3rd.
> 
> That being said, I will not be returning this one. It looks great, I do not see any dead pixels or BLB. If I try to take a picture, you do see some BLB, but I can't see it with the naked eye, so I am happy.


Is this your first PG279Q or is this a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc try?


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Is this your first PG279Q or is this a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc try?


This was my first try. After using it a little I do notice some uniformity issues, but it isn't horrible. It isn't yellow like some other people are reporting. It just goes from white in bottom to slightly off white at the top. It isn't terrible. There really isn't any BLB, just some IPS glow. No bad pixels or dust


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> This was my first try. After using it a little I do notice some uniformity issues, but it isn't horrible. It isn't yellow like some other people are reporting. It just goes from white in bottom to slightly off white at the top. It isn't terrible. There really isn't any BLB, just some IPS glow. No bad pixels or dust


Exactly what I am hoping to get tomorrow LOL I am actually pretty happy now I am using September panel since December 4 but I just don't want to accept one with a tiny dust spot inside.


----------



## Feklar

Just received mine today. Ordered yesterday from Newegg and delivered to me here in California today. Perfect box, no qc stickers and only a single layer of Asus tape. Opened the box and first thing I noticed is the power brick is not the long rectanguler one but a square one. Also the panel is a November 2015 unit. Will report back when I have time to test it with Xmas here.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Just received mine today. Ordered yesterday from Newegg and delivered to me here in California today. Perfect box, no qc stickers and only a single layer of Asus tape. Opened the box and first thing I noticed is the power brick is not the long rectanguler one but a square one. Also the panel is a November 2015 unit. Will report back when I have time to test it with Xmas here.


I got a September model and a square power brick. Bought it in October


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Just received mine today. Ordered yesterday from Newegg and delivered to me here in California today. Perfect box, no qc stickers and only a single layer of Asus tape. Opened the box and first thing I noticed is the power brick is not the long rectanguler one but a square one. Also the panel is a November 2015 unit. Will report back when I have time to test it with Xmas here.


Indeed report back. First November panel I have read.


----------



## Feklar

Quick report after quick inspection. First for the good news. Unit has no dead pixels, no dust in the panel and no backlight bleed at all. However the uniformity of this November sample is bad. Where my first September unit had the tint on the top 30%, this unit has the same or worse on the entire left side and especially upper left. Just awful.



This is at 80 brightness on Racing mode, user color mode 100, 100, 100



Same at 50 brightness

TFT's settings made it worse. Shame because everything else is great but this kind of staining on the panel makes web browsing not much fun. Although these are quick shots through a Note 4 camera, it looks as bad in real life. Damn.


----------



## austzorro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Quick report after quick inspection. First for the good news. Unit has no dead pixels, no dust in the panel and no backlight bleed at all. However the uniformity of this November sample is bad. Where my first September unit had the tint on the top 30%, this unit has the same or worse on the entire left side and especially upper left. Just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 80 brightness on Racing mode, user color mode 100, 100, 100
> 
> 
> 
> Same at 50 brightness
> 
> TFT's settings made it worse. Shame because everything else is great but this kind of staining on the panel makes web browsing not much fun. Although these are quick shots through a Note 4 camera, it looks as bad in real life. Damn.


What a bummer. Well its good to hear about the BLB.


----------



## Hevy

Got mine !
Can't believe how improved the image quality is compared to my old 1080p 24" TN monitor.
Really impressed.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hevy*
> 
> Got mine !
> Can't believe how improved the image quality is compared to my old 1080p 24" TN monitor.
> Really impressed.


So, tell us about it







how is the quality? Any dead pixels? Uniformity issues? BLB? What is the build date? Can we get some pics of it with all white screen?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Quick report after quick inspection. First for the good news. Unit has no dead pixels, no dust in the panel and no backlight bleed at all. However the uniformity of this November sample is bad. Where my first September unit had the tint on the top 30%, this unit has the same or worse on the entire left side and especially upper left. Just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 80 brightness on Racing mode, user color mode 100, 100, 100
> 
> 
> 
> Same at 50 brightness
> 
> TFT's settings made it worse. Shame because everything else is great but this kind of staining on the panel makes web browsing not much fun. Although these are quick shots through a Note 4 camera, it looks as bad in real life. Damn.


Is yours from the recent Amazon batch? That sucks man... Looks like they haven't done anything to remedy this ridiculous yellow color uniformity, which is probably the worst issue with these.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Quick report after quick inspection. First for the good news. Unit has no dead pixels, no dust in the panel and no backlight bleed at all. However the uniformity of this November sample is bad. Where my first September unit had the tint on the top 30%, this unit has the same or worse on the entire left side and especially upper left. Just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 80 brightness on Racing mode, user color mode 100, 100, 100
> 
> 
> 
> Same at 50 brightness
> 
> TFT's settings made it worse. Shame because everything else is great but this kind of staining on the panel makes web browsing not much fun. Although these are quick shots through a Note 4 camera, it looks as bad in real life. Damn.


Cna you shot please your monitor from distance in total dark with black background? I want to see this "no backlight bleed at all", since I just don't belive it. Sorry for being sceptical.

And yeah, uniformity sucks hard


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> Quick report after quick inspection. First for the good news. Unit has no dead pixels, no dust in the panel and no backlight bleed at all. However the uniformity of this November sample is bad. Where my first September unit had the tint on the top 30%, this unit has the same or worse on the entire left side and especially upper left. Just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 80 brightness on Racing mode, user color mode 100, 100, 100
> 
> 
> 
> Same at 50 brightness
> 
> TFT's settings made it worse. Shame because everything else is great but this kind of staining on the panel makes web browsing not much fun. Although these are quick shots through a Note 4 camera, it looks as bad in real life. Damn.


I tried tft profile also it made it worst.

Try using the XB270HU profile from them and use their PG279Q recommended RGB settings 91,93,199/racing mode.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, we need to wait for TFT review to get proper setting for it. Also in XB thread you can ask guys there how to make it pure white. There were some guys there with pro calibration tools.
> 
> I just got email from my retailer. They offer me 120 euro discount for new XB271HU. It is tempting.... crap...


Well problem is that i was not able to calibrate it white... Not sure if it is even possible. In any case its a good deal, you could take two of them :-D Im going to return both and the next year grab two Acers at once. I had a really damn bad luck with this one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I tried tft profile also it made it worst.
> 
> Try using the XB270HU profile from them and use their PG279Q recommended RGB settings 91,93,199/racing mode.


No settings will help improve this. This is just horrible uniformity which cannot be fixed. I hoped they will fix in new batch but they did nothing. Shame on them.

Btw, I would like to see that no BLB because it seems like utopy for me


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well problem is that i was not able to calibrate it white... Not sure if it is even possible. In any case its a good deal, you could take two of them :-D Im going to return both and the next year grab two Acers at once. I had a really damn bad luck with this one.


It is only for one purchase so I can't order two but it is still good deal....maybe I will pull the trigger after all. 120 euro is a lot. And in case of replacement, discounted price is still applied.

You did well in my opinion. Only when you fully accept your product you can talk about good purchase.


----------



## Fiercy

Uniformity is second
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No settings will help improve this. This is just horrible uniformity which cannot be fixed. I hoped they will fix in new batch but they did nothing. Shame on them.
> 
> Btw, I would like to see that no BLB because it seems like utopy for me


Seems like you feed of of a BLB on Asus monitors Well don't worry I will bring you some food! Just packing one monitor and going for a ride to pick a fresh one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Uniformity is second
> Seems like you feed of of a BLB on Asus monitors Well don't worry I will bring you some food! Just packing one monitor and going for a ride to pick a fresh one.


Good luck, let us know how the next one is!


----------



## Fiercy

Ok, so I got a QC sticker and a September model I figure it is because i din't order a new one but requested a replacement. But it was packed like new... nothing was unpacked unless they repacked it.

What matters is that this unit has no dead pixels and no dust and a big plus this is the first unit on which the top right corner is solid and not flimsy like it was on all my previous monitors. Back light bleed I can't check now but I think i will keep this since all I care is no dust and no dead pixels.


----------



## Diversion

Received mine from Amazon (latest stock Amazon had on Monday).. This one has a QC Passed sticker.. definately not "new" so far. Haven't hooked it up.. really nervous.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Ok, so I got a QC sticker and a September model I figure it is because i din't order a new one but requested a replacement. But it was packed like new... nothing was unpacked unless they repacked it.
> 
> What matters is that this unit has no dead pixels and no dust and a big plus this is the first unit on which the top right corner is solid and not flimsy like it was on all my previous monitors. Back light bleed I can't check now but I think i will keep this since all I care is no dust and no dead pixels.


About to see what model mine is too..


----------



## Fiercy

OMG I see it! I see this temperature shift you all were talking about I WANT MY OLD MONITOR WITH DUST BACK i am going to raid UPS facility for it. How can you release this O M G this is so bad. I am 100% sure my old monitor didn't have this I would notice this ****.

WOW i scroll this topic and I can literally see the color change. I defended you PG279Q till the very end but this is bull****.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> OMG I see it! I see this temperature shift you all were talking about I WANT MY OLD MONITOR WITH DUST BACK i am going to raid UPS facility for it. How can you release this O M G this is so bad. I am 100% sure my old monitor didn't have this I would notice this ****.
> 
> WOW i scroll this topic and I can literally see the color change. I defended you PG279Q till the very end but this is bull****.


My October has pretty bad temperature shift but this new September one is quite a bit better. It's also a lot warmer color temp wise out of the box than my October unit which is far cooler.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> OMG I see it! I see this temperature shift you all were talking about I WANT MY OLD MONITOR WITH DUST BACK i am going to raid UPS facility for it. How can you release this O M G this is so bad. I am 100% sure my old monitor didn't have this I would notice this ****.
> 
> WOW i scroll this topic and I can literally see the color change. I defended you PG279Q till the very end but this is bull****.


Yep, terrible isn't it... I bet your other had it too, but not as bad sounds like. I have yet to see anyone state they have not had the temperature shift on this forum to some degree.

I honestly believe if you are determined to stick with the PG279Q and not go the Acer route, you are going to have to except some level of temperature shift, it seems to be unavoidable with these monitors. The only alternative is to try the XB1, I am telling you there is a huge difference when it comes to uniformity.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yep, terrible isn't it... I bet your other had it too, but not as bad sounds like. I have yet to see anyone state they have not had the temperature shift on this forum to some degree.
> 
> I honestly believe if you are determined to stick with the PG279Q and not go the Acer route, you are going to have to except some level of temperature shift, it seems to be unavoidable with these monitors. The only alternative is to try the XB1, I am telling you there is a huge difference when it comes to uniformity.


My old monitor if it had it i didn't notice it in a month but this one I noticed in 5 mins so I think there is a huge difference here and I am really Pissed with this,
maybe panel needs some kind of burn in for this to go away.

Well i guess my next order goes to Acer I give up. This was the last product I had from you Asus WELL PLAYED!!!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My old monitor if it had it i didn't notice it in a month but this one I noticed in 5 mins so I think there is a huge difference here and I am really Pissed with this,
> maybe panel needs some kind of burn in for this to go away.
> 
> Well i guess my next order goes to Acer I give up. This was the last product I had from you Asus WELL PLAYED!!!


I highly doubt burn in is going to make that level of shift just disappear. It has something to do with the design, which I don't see them fixing any time soon (if ever). The Acer uses pretty much the same exact panel (slightly updated version), and I am not see any where near the reports of this issue on the other thread.


----------



## Fiercy

I can't take this without cold beer but just have a look at this.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I can't take this without cold beer but just have a look at this.


Dude... that is terrible!! It looks like someone pissed all over your screen... Drink up, it is Christmas. Shots of tequila anyone?

I am telling you, go for the XB1. I went through 4 PG's before I jumped ship, and I am a huge Asus fan.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Dude... that is terrible!! It looks like someone pissed all over your screen... Drink up, it is Christmas. Shots of tequila anyone?
> 
> I am telling you, go for the XB1. I went through 4 PG's before I jumped ship, and I am a huge Asus fan.


I am always for tequila







suddenly I got no one to drink with here... and my girlfriend is not a drinker so I have a LOT of beer and I think I am going to need it today! I hear you I already set up tracking for acer I am buying it.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Well I can officially say I've had it with this monitor. Spoke to my supplier again today and have been told that they've not made any progress with my return and now wouldn't do anything until the 29th. This is for a monitor I had RMA'd on the 5th December. Took them until the 17th to tell me there was "no fault" (despite my pictures and description of all three dealbreakers - bleed, uniformity and foam rammed into the bezel). When I called I spoke to the chap who agreed to RMA it initially (after viewing the pics I sent) who promised to look into it and get back to me the following day. He didn't, and when I chased them yesterday I was told to call back today. So I did that, and still nothing has been done. When I said I was getting a little frustrated at the fact I'd been without the monitor for 3 weeks (and also without the £750 it cost me!) I was told they were very busy...

The ironic thing is I only agreed to a replacement (instead of a refund) as I was promised that they'd check the replacement monitor prior to shipping it to me to ensure I didn't get another bad one. Seemed like a good idea at the time, but considering the lack of progress and their apparent inability to test a monitor like this I guess I made the wrong choice. Shame as I've ordered other goods from them and hadn't had any issues.

Sorry for the rant, just wanted to get that out of my system. I think I am going to stick with TN for a while now. The XB271HU is tempting but still too much of a lottery for me. If Amazon UK sell them I may try one as returning it would be no hassle. Otherwise I'm eitther going to use the cash to upgrade to an X99 mobo and 5930K or just wait for the fast IPS screens to mature a bit.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Well I can officially say I've had it with this monitor. Spoke to my supplier again today and have been told that they've not made any progress with my return and now wouldn't do anything until the 29th. This is for a monitor I had RMA'd on the 5th December. Took them until the 17th to tell me there was "no fault" (despite my pictures and description of all three dealbreakers - bleed, uniformity and foam rammed into the bezel). When I called I spoke to the chap who agreed to RMA it initially (after viewing the pics I sent) who promised to look into it and get back to me the following day. He didn't, and when I chased them yesterday I was told to call back today. So I did that, and still nothing has been done. When I said I was getting a little frustrated at the fact I'd been without the monitor for 3 weeks (and also without the £750 it cost me!) I was told they were very busy...
> 
> The ironic thing is I only agreed to a replacement (instead of a refund) as I was promised that they'd check the replacement monitor prior to shipping it to me to ensure I didn't get another bad one. Seemed like a good idea at the time, but considering the lack of progress and their apparent inability to test a monitor like this I guess I made the wrong choice. Shame as I've ordered other goods from them and hadn't had any issues.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just wanted to get that out of my system. I think I am going to stick with TN for a while now. The XB271HU is tempting but still too much of a lottery for me. If Amazon UK sell them I may try one as returning it would be no hassle. Otherwise I'm eitther going to use the cash to upgrade to an X99 mobo and 5930K or just wait for the fast IPS screens to mature a bit.


Sorry to hear that, experiences like that make me want to hit people. How about the Acer Predator Z35 (AMVA panel)? Less resolution/PPI but far more contrast, better blacks, and 200 Hz.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> It is only for one purchase so I can't order two but it is still good deal....maybe I will pull the trigger after all. 120 euro is a lot. And in case of replacement, discounted price is still applied.
> 
> You did well in my opinion. Only when you fully accept your product you can talk about good purchase.


Yes, definitelly give him another shoot. You have nothing to loose.

Thx, yea, I think we must be 100% satisfied for this money. Well don't treat me as too picky, I'm already willing to accept some compromises and if the asus has only that bleed I would keep him, but dust and not perfect uniformity are just too much for me.

Also that Acer, if there is no such ridiculous bleed it would be a keeper for sure, but...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I can't take this without cold beer but just have a look at this.


Uf, if I were you I would open at least five of them :-D But seriously, this is just ridicoulous. It's Sep or Oct ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> OMG I see it! I see this temperature shift you all were talking about I WANT MY OLD MONITOR WITH DUST BACK i am going to raid UPS facility for it. How can you release this O M G this is so bad. I am 100% sure my old monitor didn't have this I would notice this ****.
> 
> WOW i scroll this topic and I can literally see the color change. I defended you PG279Q till the very end but this is bull****.


Hehe, you see?







BLB, dust are nothing comparing this :-D For sure the former owner returned it just because of this. Asus treat us like idiots...

Yes and don't forget record SN into a database


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yep, terrible isn't it... I bet your other had it too, but not as bad sounds like. I have yet to see anyone state they have not had the temperature shift on this forum to some degree.
> 
> I honestly believe if you are determined to stick with the PG279Q and not go the Acer route, you are going to have to except some level of temperature shift, it seems to be unavoidable with these monitors. The only alternative is to try the XB1, I am telling you there is a huge difference when it comes to uniformity.


I agree but don't be so optimistic. Acer has this uniformity as well but not such big degree. Asus is really bad, if not temperature shift it is always darker at the top. For example mine is pretty good but its coller at bottom.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Uniformity is second
> Seems like you feed of of a BLB on Asus monitors Well don't worry I will bring you some food! Just packing one monitor and going for a ride to pick a fresh one.


Thx, I'm realle feed up after I saw your gem







Sorry bro, this is not fair on xmas...


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Dude... that is terrible!! It looks like someone pissed all over your screen... Drink up, it is Christmas. Shots of tequila anyone?
> 
> I am telling you, go for the XB1. I went through 4 PG's before I jumped ship, and I am a huge Asus fan.


My first one looked exactly like this, I couldn't believe I've paid 850 eur for that. Maybe you've got mine







Still wonder how they can even sell it.


----------



## Diversion

Welps, i've joined the ranks of a "near perfect" PG279Q.. My 2nd swap (from Amazon's stock on Monday) was a good one.. Even though the box had a QC Passed and it's a September model (previous was a October).. This one is the real deal. No orange glow anywhere, all silver IPS glow and no BLB except for a tiny tiny tiny amount bottom right but it's silver cast and never really noticeable, hardly even in dark scenes.. I'll take pictures/video later when it gets dark outside (PC is next to a window). No dust/pixel issues.. it's a fantastic monitor. It does have ever so slight white shift at the top but it's no where near the level of my previous cheeto panel.

I am finally happy and it looks amazing! And to think I almost settled on the orange cheeto panel I had before.. There really are good ones out there. I'd say this looks identical to the XB271HU's people are getting.. Seeing this have a silver IPS glow all over makes me wonder if Asus is refurbing these with the newer AUO? I won't be taking it apart to find out though.

Looks like an oval in the center (not visible to my eyes though)


----------



## Fiercy

Here is my steps to solving IPS glow, backlight bleed and ****ty uniformity.



Dell VS Asus (Trash)

1) Saves you 200$
2) Perfect Uniformity
3) Perfect Building Quality 0 Back light Bleed
4) No dead pixels and No dust
5) No IPS glow

This probably is not worth much but my god the cables dell provides they are amazing quality compered to **** asus gives you. So if you guys changed 3 PG279Q like I did I am telling you Dell is an option.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Here is my steps to solving IPS glow, backlight bleed and ****ty uniformity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dell VS Asus (Trash)
> 
> 1) Saves you 200$
> 2) Perfect Uniformity
> 3) Perfect Building Quality 0 Back light Bleed
> 4) No dead pixels and No dust
> 5) No IPS glow
> 
> This probably is not worth much but my god the cables dell provides they are amazing quality compered to **** asus gives you. So if you guys changed 3 PG279Q like I did I am telling you Dell is an option.


I can't do TN.. Gamma shift kills me.


----------



## Stephen2111

I just received my ASUS PG279Q today. On the box of course has the QC Passed sticker, and I don't see any visible dust. Connect device and everything appears to look good, until doing some tests. My monitor also showed a September model. I used my iPhone 6s with no flash to take the pictures. Only adjustments I made to display were to change the color balances to R: 94, G:98 , B:100, Brightness: 44, and Contrast:50





I am waiting to get my XB271 Tuesday and will also upload pictures for that with same tests.


----------



## Hevy

No abnormailites thankfullly.
Has very slight white glow in the bottom left corner on black screen which cannot be seen whilst monitor is being used.

No bleed.
It is a brand new sample and it is October build


----------



## Hevy

Just some questions, how do you get a white screen like that to test?
is it just any white backround ?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hevy*
> 
> Just some questions, how do you get a white screen like that to test?
> is it just any white backround ?


Use this website: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Click on a color, hit F11 in your browser window and it goes fullscreen.. This is how I get the colors for testing.. Cheers.


----------



## Diversion

Here's my September "QC Passed" from Amazon stock this past Monday.. It's a keeper:

30% brightness = 120cd/m2









Over-exposed normal iPhone camera









New September QC-Passed on left vs October New:


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Here's my September "QC Passed" from Amazon stock this past Monday.. It's a keeper:
> 
> 30% brightness = 120cd/m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-exposed normal iPhone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New September QC-Passed on left vs October New:


How is the uniformity? Can you take pics on all white background?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> How is the uniformity? Can you take pics on all white background?


Here you go.. It's not perfect but to my eyes, I don't notice the more yellowy top/left areas in person.. Shows up on the picture though it seems.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Here you go.. It's not perfect but to my eyes, I don't notice the more yellowy top/left areas in person.. Shows up on the picture though it seems.


And you seem to have the mysterious oval as well in the middle of the screen, hopefully you don't see that in person. Not sure what that is...


----------



## Stephen2111

A couple more pictures comparing the XB270 and PG279Q. I only have a GTX 970 (Asus Strix) so I only have 1 HDMI and 1 Display port. Whites look better on PG279Q but that could be based on settings (I'm using the suggested settings from TFT Central for both)

Left is PG279Q (HDMI) and right is XB270 (Display Port)


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> And you seem to have the mysterious oval as well in the middle of the screen, hopefully you don't see that in person. Not sure what that is...


Yup.. have the oval.. but only in pictures.. definately do not see it in person.. tried hard to at all different brightness points and it's not there.. wonder if it's some kind of polarization that only the camera can pick up.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen2111*
> 
> A couple more pictures comparing the XB270 and PG279Q. I only have a GTX 970 (Asus Strix) so I only have 1 HDMI and 1 Display port. Whites look better on PG279Q but that could be based on settings (I'm using the suggested settings from TFT Central for both)
> 
> Left is PG279Q (HDMI) and right is XB270 (Display Port)


You have the dreaded cheeto glow on the PG279Q.. If you're not brand loyal, i'd stick to the Acer.. it's clearly a better panel, but needs calibration, the white looks off or is just set warmer than the Asus.


----------



## batmanwcm

It's good to start seeing some more acceptable PG279Q's out there. There is some hope for future owners I guess.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> It's good to start seeing some more acceptable PG279Q's out there. There is some hope for future owners I guess.


It almost seems like they are cherry picking from the September builds and sending them out... Maybe I got one of those.. No evidence.. So it seems it's pure luck.. I still want to buy two more for a triple landscape build but i'm going to wait a month and see if reports came out that Asus addressed QC somehow first.


----------



## valadinio

Hello new user first post but second PG279Q after replace cause of 1 dead pixel and bad BLB/GLOW.
so some picks of my second new one that i think im gonna keep cause im afraid that i wont get a better one plus that i have to pay 25euro for sending it back to the store.

only the bottom right glow is just a bit visible during use (can live with it)


i cant notice any yellow tint with my eye during use.


and the last pic that is the worst one cause i just found it(DEAD pixel), but during use its like immposible to see it cause its on the very top of the screen i just know its there


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valadinio*
> 
> Hello new user first post but second PG279Q after replace cause of 1 dead pixel and bad BLB/GLOW.
> so some picks of my second new one that i think im gonna keep cause im afraid that i wont get a better one plus that i have to pay 25euro for sending it back to the store.
> 
> only the bottom right glow is just a bit visible during use (can live with it)
> 
> 
> i cant notice any yellow tint with my eye during use.
> 
> 
> and the last pic that is the worst one cause i just found it(DEAD pixel), but during use its like immposible to see it cause its on the very top of the screen i just know its there


BLB is pretty good, that bottom right corner appears to be silver or orange? But that uniformity is bad, you will notice it during browsing session. Its october or september? Did you have any qc sticker ?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> You have the dreaded cheeto glow on the PG279Q.. If you're not brand loyal, i'd stick to the Acer.. it's clearly a better panel, but needs calibration, the white looks off or is just set warmer than the Asus.


Its set warmer, no way to calibrate it. But BLB looks very good, mine is pure crap. Also uniformity is far better on Acer even yellowish. But if you don't place both displays next to each other then after a while you can't see a difference. I would definitelly buy same brand for dual setup.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Yup.. have the oval.. but only in pictures.. definately do not see it in person.. tried hard to at all different brightness points and it's not there.. wonder if it's some kind of polarization that only the camera can pick up.


Ah yes, I have the same but I can see it when draging something with solid background over that area. Its hardly visible by naked eye but its there. Acer does not have this issue. I would definitelly stick with acer this time.


----------



## valadinio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> BLB is pretty good, that bottom right corner appears to be silver or orange? But that uniformity is bad, you will notice it during browsing session. Its october or september? Did you have any qc sticker ?


bottom corner looks orange if the brightness is like at 100 at 40 that im using it its not that noticable. the uniformity i dont mind comming from a lg 22 tn from 2009 cant notice anything right now. Octomber model no QC sticker. Just like the first one i got.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valadinio*
> 
> Hello new user first post but second PG279Q after replace cause of 1 dead pixel and bad BLB/GLOW.
> so some picks of my second new one that i think im gonna keep cause im afraid that i wont get a better one plus that i have to pay 25euro for sending it back to the store.
> 
> only the bottom right glow is just a bit visible during use (can live with it)
> 
> 
> i cant notice any yellow tint with my eye during use.
> 
> 
> and the last pic that is the worst one cause i just found it(DEAD pixel), but during use its like immposible to see it cause its on the very top of the screen i just know its there


So are you keeping it despite the pixel?


----------



## valadinio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So are you keeping it despite the pixel?


think i will keep it cause its realy difficult to notice it and im a bit scared that i will take a worse replacement and everytime that i have to replace it have to pay 25euro.


----------



## xTesla1856

Hello guys, allow me to hijack this thread for just a moment. I have read through most of the discussions concerning this monitor, and despite all the issues people are having, I'm tempted to buy one. Currently, I have a triple screen setup consisting of 3 Dell U2414H monitors.
Reading some people's comments, I can't helpbut feel that the PG279Q is their first IPS panel. I have had my 3 IPS panels for just over a year, and since going with SLI cards, I'm having nothing but issues (bad gpu loads, surround problems, crap SLI porfiles).
I'm fairly used to the IPS problems, and my Dells definetly have them (white glow around the edges, Blue & Red glow in the corners, brightness uniformity). I have never felt tempted to replace all 3 monitors for those reasons, and in day to day use, I don't really notice it.
And while I definetly approve of the perfectionist approach towards a product, I have seen people return panels that I would've been happy with. And while you could argue that I have low expectations, trust me, I don't.
On another note, I have a feeling that displays in general are going down the drain. This goes for phones, laptops, monitors, TV's. The amount of issues I've had with my Note 4 and my iPhone 6S, returning both phones 6 times until I got a display somewhat acceptable.

Anyway, long story short, I want to ask you: What's the verdict on this monitor, should I get one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiercy

For gaming after I changed 3 pg279q I just quit and got a dell s2716dg no glow nice colors and quality build. I have at home pg278q, pg279q to compare dell is better for my needs.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Hello guys, allow me to hijack this thread for just a moment. I have read through most of the discussions concerning this monitor, and despite all the issues people are having, I'm tempted to buy one. Currently, I have a triple screen setup consisting of 3 Dell U2414H monitors.
> Reading some people's comments, I can't helpbut feel that the PG279Q is their first IPS panel. I have had my 3 IPS panels for just over a year, and since going with SLI cards, I'm having nothing but issues (bad gpu loads, surround problems, crap SLI porfiles).
> I'm fairly used to the IPS problems, and my Dells definetly have them (white glow around the edges, Blue & Red glow in the corners, brightness uniformity). I have never felt tempted to replace all 3 monitors for those reasons, and in day to day use, I don't really notice it.
> And while I definetly approve of the perfectionist approach towards a product, I have seen people return panels that I would've been happy with. And while you could argue that I have low expectations, trust me, I don't.
> On another note, I have a feeling that displays in general are going down the drain. This goes for phones, laptops, monitors, TV's. The amount of issues I've had with my Note 4 and my iPhone 6S, returning both phones 6 times until I got a display somewhat acceptable.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I want to ask you: What's the verdict on this monitor, should I get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, chances you get acceptable one are pretty low. I had 5 an no keeper so far :-( I'm sure Dell has much better uniformity and overall I would except worse qc. But with a bit of luck you can get goog one. I didn't have so far. I would suggest to have a look at Acer.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> To be honest, chances you get acceptable one are pretty low. I had 5 an no keeper so far :-( I'm sure Dell has much better uniformity and overall I would except worse qc. But with a bit of luck you can get goog one. I didn't have so far. I would suggest to have a look at Acer.


I'm waiting for my Acer (hopefully I don't have issues) but was wondering, how long has it taken you to go through 5 monitors? Are they usually pretty quick about replacing them?


----------



## xTesla1856

Thanks for the advice guys, currently the monitor is out of stock in Switzerland. I hope that there willbe a new batch coming with hopefully better QC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I'm waiting for my Acer (hopefully I don't have issues) but was wondering, how long has it taken you to go through 5 monitors? Are they usually pretty quick about replacing them?


They were not same brand and I always returned them within 14 days. Well so far I've sent back only 3 of them - 1xXB270HU, 2xPG279Q. Another PG279Q an XB271HU are waiting to be packed. But all this took around 30 - 45 days. Now I will wait some time and then grab two at once to make ny chances bigger. But I tell you this is literaly most frustrating thing in my life :-D


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lecter2508*
> 
> You're right, my cellphone exaggerate the bleed in the right bottom, but it's far from being as good as the one you have when I compare with your picture. For the pressure point I've noticed it on the left edge of my screen, but I wasn't sure if i was just paranoid or if it was a real thing... I guess it's real then ! Also I didn't mention it, but the plastic around the screen on my monitor is damaged at some places, like if a tool hasn't been used properly in the factory. I also have the plastic frame (the piece which cover the screen) not completely secure in one of the corner... A lot of defects for a 1000$ CAD monitor ! I guess I gonna play the lottery with RMA as many here haha


Yeah, all this just sucks and not worth of 900 euro. Play lottery until you get decent one or try an Acer. I loved asus at first but now I like Acer better once I saw it in person...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, all this just sucks and not worth of 900 euro. Play lottery until you get decent one or try an Acer. I loved asus at first but now I like Acer better once I saw it in person...


While I was sceptical about new Acer XB build quality, I have to say after having XB271HU and 4 PG279Q Acer build quality just blows ASUS. It feels so much more solid, well designed, ergonomic and strong when you look, touch and grab monitor- just WOW!

Right now I just feel as new PG is somehow cheap plastic compare to XB.

I was really supprised myself. And of course uniformity is so much better on XB. I don't think it is perfect, but better than Asus for sure.

My XB is coming 28.12 Monday. 120 euro disscount. I am willing now to accept some sort of BLB (if it won't be orange!) but no dead pixels or dust. So I hope It will be keeper finally.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> While I was sceptical about new Acer XB build quality, I have to say after having XB271HU and 4 PG279Q Acer build quality just blows ASUS. It feels so much more solid, well designed, ergonomic and strong when you look, touch and grab monitor- just WOW!
> 
> Right now I just feel as new PG is somehow cheap plastic compare to XB.
> 
> I was really supprised myself. And of course uniformity is so much better on XB. I don't think it is perfect, but better than Asus for sure.
> 
> My XB is coming 28.12 Monday. 120 euro disscount. I am willing now to accept some sort of BLB (if it won't be orange!) but no dead pixels or dust. So I hope It will be keeper finally.


Hehe, good luck, thought you have left the lottery once for goodl :-D

Yes, Acer build seems better. It looks modern. My wife does not like it so much.... But those are womens :-D PG279Q is basically the same bezel as PG278Q so Asus saved a lot of money here...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hehe, good luck, thought you have left the lottery once for goodl :-D
> 
> Yes, Acer build seems better. It looks modern. My wife does not like it so much.... But those are womens :-D PG279Q is basically the same bezel as PG278Q so Asus saved a lot of money here...


I did quit, but that special discount (120 euro!) made me want to try one more time, since that is a lot money for me. I woulnd't try if it wasn't for this price. At 120 euro less I can tolerate a little more so I hope I will look differently on this screen.

I just pray to not get orange, dead pixels or dust.....


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I did quit, but that special discount (120 euro!)


Wow, nice. Is this the same seller you returned all previous monitors?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Wow, nice. Is this the same seller you returned all previous monitors?


Yes


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes


I think they were just afraid you would keep buying them.


----------



## Obyboby

Hello!
I'm a new PG279Q owner. What a beauty!
I payed a little extra for dead pixels check, and there are none. However I noticed a little bit of bleeding on my unit... I wanted to take a picture of the panel to show you guys but the photo makes it look sooooooooo much worse than real. How can I set my phone (iPhone 6S) to catch the most realistic scenario?
Also, I'm reading the thread but can't figure out which units are luckier - September or October? Haven't checked mine yet..

EDIT: Alright, mine is October - found the sticker. Bad or good?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hello!
> I'm a new PG279Q owner. What a beauty!
> I payed a little extra for dead pixels check, and there are none. However I noticed a little bit of bleeding on my unit... I wanted to take a picture of the panel to show you guys but the photo makes it look sooooooooo much worse than real. How can I set my phone (iPhone 6S) to catch the most realistic scenario?
> Also, I'm reading the thread but can't figure out which units are luckier - September or October? Haven't checked mine yet..
> 
> EDIT: Alright, mine is October - found the sticker. Bad or good?


There are no luck units as all PG279Q suffer from uniformity issue. With white background you can see yellowish tint in 1/3 top of screen compare to rest and also sometimes yellowish tint on left side of the screen. That is why currently PG is consider worse than Acer XB271HU- XB uniformity is much better. October units are USUALLY (but not all) better from September units in terms of Backlight bleed. But uniformity still sucks hard. Which is bad for IPS as people want IPS also for uniformity of colors. That what makes them so much more wanted than TNs. If we would like to have yellowish tints on whites we can just grab TN










And yes that was with ALL PGs so far. We know it since each of has had at least two. I had 4 and returned all of them.

To catch BLB you need to be in dark room with lights off, put full black background on screen, step back from monitor to about 3 meters from it (to eliminate IPS glow and leave only Backlight bleed) and then take a picture with your phone. You may want to calibrate it a little before it. Just play with camera settiings.

Cheers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I think they were just afraid you would keep buying them.


lol


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hello!
> I'm a new PG279Q owner. What a beauty!
> I payed a little extra for dead pixels check, and there are none. However I noticed a little bit of bleeding on my unit... I wanted to take a picture of the panel to show you guys but the photo makes it look sooooooooo much worse than real. How can I set my phone (iPhone 6S) to catch the most realistic scenario?
> Also, I'm reading the thread but can't figure out which units are luckier - September or October? Haven't checked mine yet..
> 
> EDIT: Alright, mine is October - found the sticker. Bad or good?


You need to record a video of the screen in a dark room to capture how it looks to the human eye since video has a far lower exposure setting.. Then you take a screen shot from the video and post it for us. Typically though in my videos it makes my screen look super dark black but in reality you can see the IPS glow more than the video picks up.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Are the issues of the PG27XQ monitors prevalent in ultra-wide G-Sync panels as well? Do we have _any_ 1440p or above G-Sync+IPS panel in which backlight bleed, dead pixels, dust inside panels etc. aren't an issue?

A comprehensive list would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Are the issues of the PG27XQ monitors prevalent in ultra-wide G-Sync panels as well? Do we have _any_ 1440p or above G-Sync+IPS panel in which backlight bleed, dead pixels, dust inside panels etc. aren't an issue?
> 
> A comprehensive list would be most appreciated. Thank you.


Is there a thread for that panel? If the 4K panel is made by AUO perhaps it also has similar issues.. AUO hasnt been this bad until now.. I feel like they rushed these overdrive type panels .. or it's just the monitor casing putting too much pressure on the panel as indicated by me and a few other daring people who took their PG279Q's apart..


----------



## Stephen2111

I wanted to upload a better picture using the Video/Screen Shot method of my PG279Q. First one is by itself and second one the PG279Q is on the left and my Acer XB270 is on the right.

Straight On Shot


A Little Bit Angled to Fit Both Monitors


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen2111*
> 
> I wanted to upload a better picture using the Video/Screen Shot method of my PG279Q. First one is by itself and second one the PG279Q is on the left and my Acer XB270 is on the right.
> 
> Straight On Shot
> 
> 
> A Little Bit Angled to Fit Both Monitors


Congrats, you won the lottery







Yours looks better than mine!


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Are the issues of the PG27XQ monitors prevalent in ultra-wide G-Sync panels as well? Do we have _any_ 1440p or above G-Sync+IPS panel in which backlight bleed, dead pixels, dust inside panels etc. aren't an issue?
> 
> A comprehensive list would be most appreciated. Thank you.


Yes, TN panels- PG278Q and Dell S2716DG.

Any other 27" IPS 1440p, G-Sync 144Hz/165Hz monitor will have all those issues you mentioned. More or less, depending pure on your luck









That is reality of fast IPS monitors today.


----------



## Stephen2111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Congrats, you won the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks better than mine!


Thanks to your advice! But the real question, on Tuesday when the XB271 arrives which one will stay!?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen2111*
> 
> Thanks to your advice! But the real question, on Tuesday when the XB271 arrives which one will stay!?


You may want to check your white unifromity with PG279Q as this is its biggest issue- darker/yellowish tint toward top of the screen and sometimes left side of screen.

I had 4 PGs and 2 XBs but XB wins for me with build quality and much better white unifromity. BLB, dead pixels or dust are all just pure luck and do not depend on brand.


----------



## Stephen2111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You may want to check your white unifromity with PG279Q as this is its biggest issue- darker/yellowish tint toward top of the screen and sometimes left side of screen.
> 
> I had 4 PGs and 2 XBs but XB wins for me with build quality and much better white unifromity. BLB, dead pixels or dust are all just pure luck and do not depend on brand.


Left Asus and Right Acer XB270. To me the whites are fine, but to a trained eye it might not be uniform. Also the Acer color settings could be adjusted since it appears to a bit warm but im using the TFT Central optimized for that one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> You may want to check your white unifromity with PG279Q as this is its biggest issue- darker/yellowish tint toward top of the screen and sometimes left side of screen.
> 
> I had 4 PGs and 2 XBs but XB wins for me with build quality and much better white unifromity. BLB, dead pixels or dust are all just pure luck and do not depend on brand.


I second this, the XB smokes it in uniformity.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen2111*
> 
> Left Asus and Right Acer XB270. To me the whites are fine, but to a trained eye it might not be uniform. Also the Acer color settings could be adjusted since it appears to a bit warm but im using the TFT Central optimized for that one.


Trained eye? Here let me train your eye


----------



## Obyboby

This makes me really sad! I should have gone through this thread BEFORE buying the unit.
I moved from a terrible, bleeding EIZO FG-2421-Bk, I can't accept the same issue on another freaking monitor which costed me NINE HUNDRED EUROS!! Omg guys...
I don't really notice any uniformity issue and I don't think I will be checking it. I'd rather leave it as it is, my eye is not catching it so I'm happy like this. But god the BLB is bad...it shouldn't be present at all!! I was looking at that video on page 361 of the user who removed the panel from the casing to improve the situation but I guess that voids my warranty?



Here...what you guys say? Should I be going through a painful RMA or is there anything I could do myself to try and improve it? I kinda notice it when watching a movie from a couple of metres away...Unlikely scenario since the monitor is still too small for me to watch movies when lying in bed







so...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> This makes me really sad! I should have gone through this thread BEFORE buying the unit.
> I moved from a terrible, bleeding EIZO FG-2421-Bk, I can't accept the same issue on another freaking monitor which costed me NINE HUNDRED EUROS!! Omg guys...
> I don't really notice any uniformity issue and I don't think I will be checking it. I'd rather leave it as it is, my eye is not catching it so I'm happy like this. But god the BLB is bad...it shouldn't be present at all!! I was looking at that video on page 361 of the user who removed the panel from the casing to improve the situation but I guess that voids my warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Here...what you guys say? Should I be going through a painful RMA or is there anything I could do myself to try and improve it? I kinda notice it when watching a movie from a couple of metres away...Unlikely scenario since the monitor is still too small for me to watch movies when lying in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so...


This sadly is an example of a pretty good PG279Q though when you compare to the rest.. Although if you want better luck, i'd recommend a XB1 at this point, everyone deserves a perfect panel for the money spent.


----------



## AlCapwn

Hey gang. Its my last day today to return the screen and i just wanna check how bad it really is.

How did you guys check all the problems. Like the Glow and blb. Can you please write what you guys did. Thanks. And merry Xmas


----------



## Stephen2111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Hey gang. Its my last day today to return the screen and i just wanna check how bad it really is.
> 
> How did you guys check all the problems. Like the Glow and blb. Can you please write what you guys did. Thanks. And merry Xmas


I will tell you what I did. First see if you can get your room as dark as possible (easiest at night) and go here http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php . Using your phone's video camera record a video of the full screen black page test and white page test. Then watch the video and take a screen capture and feel free to upload it. But doing this will be a good way to check the BLB and Uniformity.


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen2111*
> 
> I will tell you what I did. First see if you can get your room as dark as possible (easiest at night) and go here http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php . Using your phone's video camera record a video of the full screen black page test and white page test. Then watch the video and take a screen capture and feel free to upload it. But doing this will be a good way to check the BLB and Uniformity.


I only found 1 in the middle left side. Right next to the bezel. Which is why i almost missed it. To be honest i only saw if because i was looking for it.

See pics and vids here.

September model


Spoiler: Pics and vids



*Pics.*

White bg
http://s7.postimg.org/a1z3t4c2h/IMG_20151226_163824.jpg

Black bg
http://s8.postimg.org/iuf3kk32r/IMG_20151226_163855.jpg

*Vids.*

White bg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_ncGwOcSI

Black bg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGXp6EopGxE


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> I only found 1 in the middle left side. Right next to the bezel. Which is why i almost missed it. To be honest i only saw if because i was looking for it.
> 
> See pics and vids here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics and vids
> 
> 
> 
> *Pics.*
> 
> White bg
> http://s7.postimg.org/a1z3t4c2h/IMG_20151226_163824.jpg
> 
> Black bg
> http://s8.postimg.org/iuf3kk32r/IMG_20151226_163855.jpg
> 
> *Vids.*
> 
> White bg
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_ncGwOcSI
> 
> Black bg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGXp6EopGxE


You have some orange BLB bottom right.. this is a defect.. It may or may not be an issue for you.. I had a panel like this and I could see the orange//dingy area in dark games.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Is there a thread for that panel? If the 4K panel is made by AUO perhaps it also has similar issues.. AUO hasnt been this bad until now.. I feel like they rushed these overdrive type panels .. or it's just the monitor casing putting too much pressure on the panel as indicated by me and a few other daring people who took their PG279Q's apart..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yes, TN panels- PG278Q and Dell S2716DG.
> 
> Any other 27" IPS 1440p, G-Sync 144Hz/165Hz monitor will have all those issues you mentioned. More or less, depending pure on your luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is reality of fast IPS monitors today.


Thank you both for your responses.

I'm more inclined to get a high resolution panel than a high refresh rate panel. 60/75Hz is fine by me, as long as the screen meets the following criteria.

- Refresh rate: No less than 60Hz
- Resolution: No less than 3440x1440/3840x2160
- Screen size: 27"/29"/34" depending on the resolution
- Panel type: IPS
- Panel finishing: Glossy (Semi-glossy will have to suffice if glossy isn't available)
- Availability of G-Sync
- Absolutely NO backlight bleed, dead pixel or such other issues

It would be of immense help if you could please recommend a panel that meets those criteria.

Thanks again for your inputs.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you both for your responses.
> 
> I'm more inclined to get a high resolution panel than a high refresh rate panel. 60/75Hz is fine by me, as long as the screen meets the following criteria.
> 
> - Refresh rate: No less than 60Hz
> - Resolution: No less than 3440x1440/3840x2160
> - Screen size: 27"/29"/34" depending on the resolution
> - Panel type: IPS
> - Panel finishing: Glossy (Semi-glossy will have to suffice if glossy isn't available)
> - Availability of G-Sync
> - Absolutely NO backlight bleed, dead pixel or such other issues
> 
> It would be of immense help if you could please recommend a panel that meets those criteria.
> 
> Thanks again for your inputs.


The only 4k with G-Sync I know of is the Asus PG27AQ one.. I don't know if it has any of these issues so far. .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> The only 4k with G-Sync I know of is the Asus PG27AQ one.. I don't know if it has any of these issues so far. .


Has that panel already been released? If yes, are there user/professional reviews available yet? Is there a thread on OCN on the panel?

I was under the impression that OCUK had them for pre-order until the 31st.

Anyway, any resource/info on the panel would be greatly appreciated. Given how rampant BLB, dead pixels etc were on the PG278Q/PG279Q, I'm highly skeptical about the PG27AQ.

Also, which ultra-wide panels would meet my aforementioned criteria?

Thanks again.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Has that panel already been released? If yes, are there user/professional reviews available yet? Is there a thread on OCN on the panel?
> 
> I was under the impression that OCUK had them for pre-order until the 31st.
> 
> Anyway, any resource/info on the panel would be greatly appreciated. Given how rampant BLB, dead pixels etc were on the PG278Q/PG279Q, I'm highly skeptical about the PG27AQ.
> 
> Also, which ultra-wide panels would meet my aforementioned criteria?
> 
> Thanks again.


Looking around, it seems it's not released yet.. here's to hoping it doesn't share the same lottery as the PG279Q.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Has that panel already been released? If yes, are there user/professional reviews available yet? Is there a thread on OCN on the panel?
> 
> I was under the impression that OCUK had them for pre-order until the 31st.
> 
> Anyway, any resource/info on the panel would be greatly appreciated. Given how rampant BLB, dead pixels etc were on the PG278Q/PG279Q, I'm highly skeptical about the PG27AQ.
> 
> Also, which ultra-wide panels would meet my aforementioned criteria?
> 
> Thanks again.


I don't think any monitor meets your requirements. I don't believe any IPS G-SYNC monitor has a glossy or semi-glossy coating. Furthermore, backlight bleed has a 99.9% probability of being present on every IPS G-SYNC monitor out there. If you're willing to accept these two things, that leaves you with the Acer Predator X34, XB271HK, or PG27AQ.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Looking around, it seems it's not released yet.. here's to hoping it doesn't share the same lottery as the PG279Q.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think any monitor meets your requirements. I don't believe any IPS G-SYNC monitor has a glossy or semi-glossy coating. Furthermore, backlight bleed has a 99.9% probability of being present on every IPS G-SYNC monitor out there. If you're willing to accept these two things, that leaves you with the Acer Predator X34, XB271HK, or PG27AQ.


OCUK has the 4K ROG variant in stock. But like I said, I'm skeptical about dead pixels and such and hence I'm reluctant to place an order.

Is there any source where I can collect user reviews from in order to make an educated assumption as to if this panel is similarly plagued with BLB, dead pixels etc issues like its ROG predecessors?

Thank you.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you both for your responses.
> 
> I'm more inclined to get a high resolution panel than a high refresh rate panel. 60/75Hz is fine by me, as long as the screen meets the following criteria.
> 
> - Refresh rate: No less than 60Hz
> - Resolution: No less than 3440x1440/3840x2160
> - Screen size: 27"/29"/34" depending on the resolution
> - Panel type: IPS
> - Panel finishing: Glossy (Semi-glossy will have to suffice if glossy isn't available)
> - Availability of G-Sync
> - Absolutely NO backlight bleed, dead pixel or such other issues
> 
> It would be of immense help if you could please recommend a panel that meets those criteria.
> 
> Thanks again for your inputs.


Hey there,

Given your criteria, the only ultrawide monitors with IPS G-SYNC are the Acer X34 and ASUS's upcoming variation of a 34" IPS G-SYNC monitor.

Acer just released their 4K variant in the XB1 series, found here at: http://us-store.acer.com/predator-xb271hk-monitor
ASUS also has a monitor with similar specs, but I haven't found any store pages for it at this point.

If someone could confirm for me, I believe that none of these panels are glossy, they all have some degree of AG coating.

I know personally I wouldn't want to lose out on G-SYNC, but if you were to drop that criteria, it will blow your options wide open, like super wide open, so just a word of advice there.

As for my personal recommendations, I would go with Acer's XB271HK that I linked. I have the XB271HU, the 2K, 165HZ variant of the XB1, but I'm sure the 4K version is of similar quality. On the whole, Acer seems to have won over ASUS in the current competition between the XB271HU and the ASUS PG279Q, so I'd be a lot more comfortable rolling the dice on Acer at the moment. The exception is the X34, which seems to be a pretty big lottery at the moment, you may want to head over to its thread on this site to get opinions from those who have actually owned an X34.

Best of luck in your monitor search!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercureal*
> 
> If someone could confirm for me, I believe that none of these panels are glossy, they all have some degree of AG coating.


Yes, they are all matte and use AG coating.

I will say that the X34 and other ultrawides use the lightest AG coating I've seen on a matte panel. It almost looks semi-glossy. I had the PG279Q next to my old 34UM95 for a few weeks, and the coating was definitely more aggressive on the PG279Q - it didn't bother me, but you could sometimes see a sparkle effect on all-white backgrounds due to the coating.


----------



## misiak

deleted


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thank you Mercureal. With the absence of glossy panels meeting the other criteria, I suppose the PG27AQ fits my bill as long as I can put up with the grainy coating.

In case anyone here is interested, I've found the ASUS PG27AQ available for sale in the UK at the following stores.

1. http://www.uk.insight.com/en-gb/productinfo/monitors-and-displays/0005000567-00000001&utm_source=IceLeads&utm_medium=Asus&utm_campaign=Feed&cm_mmc=Ice%20Leads-_-Asus-_-Feed-_-Feed&src=000248
2. http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pg27aq-rog-swift-4k-nvidia-g-sync-ips-monitor-3840x2160-4ms-10001-adjustable-black-dp-hdmi-2
3. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg27aq-rog-swift-27-3840x2160-ips-4k-g-sync-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-090-as.html

I'm probably going to go with the PG27AQ unless I'm given reason to consider other options.

Thank you.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm probably going to go with the PG27AQ unless I'm given reason to consider other options.
> 
> Thank you.


27" is way too small for 4k, and 4k is still a bit much for games. That and the obvious lack of high refresh rate would be enough for me to never consider this monitor.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Mercureal. With the absence of glossy panels meeting the other criteria, I suppose the PG27AQ fits my bill as long as I can put up with the grainy coating.
> 
> In case anyone here is interested, I've found the ASUS PG27AQ available for sale in the UK at the following stores.
> 
> 1. http://www.uk.insight.com/en-gb/productinfo/monitors-and-displays/0005000567-00000001&utm_source=IceLeads&utm_medium=Asus&utm_campaign=Feed&cm_mmc=Ice%20Leads-_-Asus-_-Feed-_-Feed&src=000248
> 2. http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pg27aq-rog-swift-4k-nvidia-g-sync-ips-monitor-3840x2160-4ms-10001-adjustable-black-dp-hdmi-2
> 3. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-pg27aq-rog-swift-27-3840x2160-ips-4k-g-sync-gaming-widescreen-led-monitor-black-red-mo-090-as.html
> 
> I'm probably going to go with the PG27AQ unless I'm given reason to consider other options.
> 
> Thank you.


there's also the Acer Predator XB321HK, not sure when it will release but amzon.de has a page up for it with pics and specs, it's 32" IPS/Gsync/60hz check it out you might like 32" better than 27"

EDIT: price on amazon.de is 1099 euro


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thank you both for chiming in. I really appreciate your taking the time to help me select the right panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> 27" is way too small for 4k, and 4k is still a bit much for games. That and the obvious lack of high refresh rate would be enough for me to never consider this monitor.


If it's not too much trouble, could you please explain as to why 27" is too small for 4K? I've never understood this notion, to be honest. A smaller screen means higher pixel density, which I can't in any way deem to be a bad thing.

Also, yes, I understand that that kind of resolution will require a beefy system, if that's what you're getting at by "4k is still a bit much for games". But I suppose with AA being redundant with [email protected]" and G-Sync doing its job, most if not all games should remain fairly close to 60FPS at all instances?

As for the high refresh rate, I'm choosing to sacrifice it for the higher resolution, since there's no way to get both as display technology stands right now. Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> there's also the Acer Predator XB321HK, not sure when it will release but amzon.de has a page up for it with pics and specs, it's 32" IPS/Gsync/60hz check it out you might like 32" better than 27"
> 
> EDIT: price on amazon.de is 1099 euro


Checked it. I find the PG27AQ's appearance much more appealing and not to mention minimalist compared to the XB321HK. The higher screen size has no appeal to me. So unless the Acer is somehow technically better, I'll stick to my original choice. Thank you.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you both for chiming in. I really appreciate your taking the time to help me select the right panel.
> If it's not too much trouble, could you please explain as to why 27" is too small for 4K? I've never understood this notion, to be honest. A smaller screen means higher pixel density, which I can't in any way deem to be a bad thing.


UI elements, text etc. become too small. This can be remedied somewhat by scaling in Windows but this is unreliable in my experience and doesn't work in all applications. And of course UI elements in games will also be really small. Some of them allow scaling the UI too but not all of them.

I had a 25" 1440p display and at 1:1 scaling it was just about the minimum I could still comfortably see stuff but had to move the monitor a bit closer. This is a pixel density of around 118 ppi. A 27" 4k monitor has around 176 ppi so everything will appear about 1.5 x smaller still. It just doesn't seem a good fit to me. Just my opinion of course,


----------



## mikesgt

I received my last PG today from Amazon. Haven't opened it yet, but will later. My last attempt at a PG... If it isn't acceptable, I am sticking with the XB1.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I received my last PG today from Amazon. Haven't opened it yet, but will later. My last attempt at a PG... If it isn't acceptable, I am sticking with the XB1.


Wishing you good luck man







Keep us updated !


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Wishing you good luck man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated !


thanks man. I have a keeper XB1 now, but thought I would give the PG one more shot. I still like the design better on the PG compared to the XB1. If there is any hint of yellow tint, it is a no go


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> thanks man. I have a keeper XB1 now, but thought I would give the PG one more shot. I still like the design better on the PG compared to the XB1. If there is any hint of yellow tint, it is a no go


I'm still hesitant on both the Asus and the Acer. On the one hand, I wanna ditch my triple Dells for G-Sync and higher refresh rates, but on the other hand, I wanna keep triple monitors...

Ah, decisions, decisions,


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'm still hesitant on both the Asus and the Acer. On the one hand, I wanna ditch my triple Dells for G-Sync and higher refresh rates, but on the other hand, I wanna keep triple monitors...
> 
> Ah, decisions, decisions,


I can tell you that 144hz IPS is phenomenal, once you get a keeper. I really like the XB1... Very smooth gaming with great colors.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you both for chiming in. I really appreciate your taking the time to help me select the right panel.
> If it's not too much trouble, could you please explain as to why 27" is too small for 4K? I've never understood this notion, to be honest. A smaller screen means higher pixel density, which I can't in any way deem to be a bad thing.
> 
> Also, yes, I understand that that kind of resolution will require a beefy system, if that's what you're getting at by "4k is still a bit much for games". But I suppose with AA being redundant with [email protected]" and G-Sync doing its job, most if not all games should remain fairly close to 60FPS at all instances?
> 
> As for the high refresh rate, I'm choosing to sacrifice it for the higher resolution, since there's no way to get both as display technology stands right now. Thank you.
> Checked it. I find the PG27AQ's appearance much more appealing and not to mention minimalist compared to the XB321HK. The higher screen size has no appeal to me. So unless the Acer is somehow technically better, I'll stick to my original choice. Thank you.


You're quite welcome! A point that I'd like to add is that in my personal experience with both the XB271HU and PG279Q (had it for a couple days before returning), the AG coating was not really detracting from image quality for me. I may not be as sensitive to it, so your mileage may vary.

As a word of warning, the PG27AQ may very well suffer from the same QC issues that the PG279Q suffers from as well. All we can hope for is that the 4K panel is much less prone to faults than the 2K panels in the PG279Q. On your comment about the ASUS design, I actually find the Acer design to be more appealing as far as the panel is concerned. I'm not a huge fan of the stand, but the monitor is much better than the ASUS imo, but of course, this is completely up to you.

Hope you find a monitor that suits you.


----------



## mikesgt

Okay, here are the results... I have to say, probably one of the better PG279Qs I have received up to this point. October build, no QC sticker. Pretty much no BLB, putting it on par with my XB1. The uniformity is still not the greatest though... Top 1/3 still has a yellowish tint, with it being the worst in the upper right corner. Here are some pics...





What do you guys think? Haven't seen any dead pixels/dust yet, but haven't really done a thorough examination for that either yet.


----------



## batmanwcm

If the uniformity bothers you, I would stick with the XB271HU.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> If the uniformity bothers you, I would stick with the XB271HU.


here is my XB1 for comparison..... Yes, the uniformity definitely bothers me, the Acer just smokes the Asus in that regard.





Keep in mind, these were taken with a galaxy s6 edge plus so it is picking a lot more than I am seeing in person, the upper right doesn't look anything like that, only some silverish glow.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> here is my XB1 for comparison..... Yes, the uniformity definitely bothers me, the Acer just smokes the Asus in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, these were taken with a galaxy s6 edge plus so it is picking a lot more than I am seeing in person, the upper right doesn't look anything like that, only some silverish glow.


Lol. there is no contest here imo. If you XB have low BLB, no DP or dust and uniformity blows PG- than there is no point of keeping PG over XB.

I don't think PG will fix this uniformity issues until they will make some serious changes in overall design.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol. there is no contest here imo. If you XB have low BLB, no DP or dust and uniformity blows PG- than there is no point of keeping PG over XB.
> 
> I don't think PG will fix this uniformity issues until they will make some serious changes in overall design.


oh, I agree. I think I am done with the PG, haven't received or even seen one one on this forum without it. Again, I want to reiterate I am a really big Asus fan overall, have lots of their products currently and have been buying their stuff for years. This monitor is just not their greatest piece of hardware.... Unfortunately. Does it game great? Heck yeah... But you do have to tolerate the defects which I don't see them resolving any time soon (if ever) .


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I think they were just afraid you would keep buying them.


He will... But now with 120 euro discount








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Trained eye? Here let me train your eye


LOL, nice comparison. I've immediately seen that the uniformity on his PG sucks. Pretty much the same as my current panel. How did you make that image ? I would like to check the uniformity on mine like this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> This makes me really sad! I should have gone through this thread BEFORE buying the unit.
> I moved from a terrible, bleeding EIZO FG-2421-Bk, I can't accept the same issue on another freaking monitor which costed me NINE HUNDRED EUROS!! Omg guys...
> I don't really notice any uniformity issue and I don't think I will be checking it. I'd rather leave it as it is, my eye is not catching it so I'm happy like this. But god the BLB is bad...it shouldn't be present at all!! I was looking at that video on page 361 of the user who removed the panel from the casing to improve the situation but I guess that voids my warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Here...what you guys say? Should I be going through a painful RMA or is there anything I could do myself to try and improve it? I kinda notice it when watching a movie from a couple of metres away...Unlikely scenario since the monitor is still too small for me to watch movies when lying in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so...


Damn, this is really a bad luck. It reminds me my XB271HU. I have one damn bleed I cannot accept. Try to pressure it on a place where it bleeds at it may ease it a bit - or make it worse...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol. there is no contest here imo. If you XB have low BLB, no DP or dust and uniformity blows PG- than there is no point of keeping PG over XB.
> 
> I don't think PG will fix this uniformity issues until they will make some serious changes in overall design.


In my opinion the uniformity has nothing to do with PG design. It's slightly different panel as Vega stated so this could be a culprit. Also BLB is lottery as I've proved with my XB271 - it's not like XB is using a genial bezel and mounting. This is BS. It's always a lottery. Also my XB has not perfect uniformity at all, it's overall yellowish and has some spots which are brighter than rest. It's hard to say which uniformity is better. Yes, my two PGs had horrible uniformity but the 3rd one is much better. So it can be better. But from my only sample of XB271HU I can't say with confidence that Acer has definitely better uniformity than Asus. None of them is perfect.

Conclusion is that XB is same lottery as PG regarding BLB or uniformity, so don't think buying Acer you automatically win. This would be too easy









In any case, fingers crossed tomorrow


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> 27" is way too small for 4k, and 4k is still a bit much for games. That and the obvious lack of high refresh rate would be enough for me to never consider this monitor.


I am.guessing they made it 60hz to help with price, and they know most people out there are not going to have rigs that can drive 4k at 144fps.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> oh, I agree. I think I am done with the PG, haven't received or even seen one one on this forum without it. Again, I want to reiterate I am a really big Asus fan overall, have lots of their products currently and have been buying their stuff for years. This monitor is just not their greatest piece of hardware.... Unfortunately. Does it game great? Heck yeah... But you do have to tolerate the defects which I don't see them resolving any time soon (if ever) .


That is why I am never brand-loyal







. I just buy stuff to match nicely in terms of colors and design, but I buy what is best imo in catergory, both power and money wise. So my cases are usuall Corsair, keyboards Corsair, mouse razer, PSU Evga, GPU gigabyte, Motherboard Asus etc. I do not belive that one brand does everything better than other- just single hardware products that they manged to nail really good







.

My XB is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> He will... But now with 120 euro discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, nice comparison. I've immediately seen that the uniformity on his PG sucks. Pretty much the same as my current panel. How did you make that image ? I would like to check the uniformity on mine like this.


Photoshop or I guess any other image editing program. Just boost the saturation 100%.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is why I am never brand-loyal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just buy stuff to match nicely in terms of colors and design, but I buy what is best imo in catergory, both power and money wise. So my cases are usuall Corsair, keyboards Corsair, mouse razer, PSU Evga, GPU gigabyte, Motherboard Asus etc. I do not belive that one brand does everything better than other- just single hardware products that they manged to nail really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My XB is coming tomorrow.


glad to hear you are trying again, I think it is a good choice on your part. The XB is a great monitor imo.


----------



## ahnafakeef

How is the quality check on the Acer Predator X34? Is it relatively issue-free?

Looks like it could be an option if I'm willing to sacrifice the PPI of 4K. Although, would the difference in PPI between [email protected]" and [email protected]" be worth the investment?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How is the quality check on the Acer Predator X34? Is it relatively issue-free?
> 
> Looks like it could be an option if I'm willing to sacrifice the PPI of 4K. Although, would the difference in PPI between [email protected]" and [email protected]" be worth the investment?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


No. Same lottery, although an overall QC seems a little bit better. However X34 has its own issues like scanlines for example. BLB is little less visible in ultra-wides as BLB spots, which are usually around corners are further away from the centre where your eyes are focusing while playing.

However, no- X34 is no issue free and so there is no fast IPS screen currently that is issue-free. Each have their own problems, and overall they share same lottery: first- backlight bleed, that is pure luck, second- dead pixels or dust- pure luck again, uniformity- depending from panel model, overclocking- X34 issue (not all can do 100Hz without artifacs or problems), scanlines- X34 issue, physical issues (frames etc.)- PG.

To sum it up- pick your posion, enter lottery and hope to win







. However be ready in mind to play return-replace-game to get what your want.

Cheers.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What are my options in the cheap ultra-wide department? IPS and 3440x1440 are a must.

Also, what are the viable alternatives to the ASUS PG27AQ?

Thank you.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What are my options in the cheap ultra-wide department? IPS and 3440x1440 are a must.
> 
> Also, what are the viable alternatives to the ASUS PG27AQ?
> 
> Thank you.


So you want ultra wide, assuming 34"? And IPS, and 1440p? Doubt you are going to find that for 'cheap'


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I think I've finally had it with NvSurround and SLI. The amount of problems I've had with this setup simply boggles my mind. After paying 2k+ for GPU's, you'd think that everything would be fine, but nope! I'm selling my 3 Dells and will be going with an Acer Predator X34 in January. I originally wanted to get a ROG Swift, but seeing the amount of issues you people had really put me off .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> So you want ultra wide, assuming 34"? And IPS, and 1440p? Doubt you are going to find that for 'cheap'


Already found one. The LG 34UM95 for $600. No G-Sync, but that's all that's bad about it. And it's relatively cheap among the panels I've encountered so far.

So I suppose my ultra-wide options will be the LG 34UM95 if I want a relatively cheap placeholder screen and the Acer Predator X34 if I want to properly invest into ultra-wide for the long run.

Now, could I please get some help with sorting out my 4K options? So far, I've found the ASUS PG27AQ and the Acer XB271HK (which I'm yet to find anywhere on sale). What else is there?

27"/28", IPS, G-Sync, 4K - that's pretty much what I want in a 4K screen.

Last but not least, are the quality check issues limited only to the 'fast IPS' category? Meaning only the 1440p/144Hz+ panels? If yes, would it be safe to assume that the PG27AQ/XB271HK doesn't fall under that category and would be less prone to quality check issues? Mind you, these monitors sport panels by the same manufacturer - AU Optronics.

Honestly, I'd be done ordering the PG27AQ if QC issues weren't a concern. Only if things were that simple.

Thanks a lot for your help, everyone. Really appreciate the effort..


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Already found one. The LG 34UM95 for $600. No G-Sync, but that's all that's bad about it. And it's relatively cheap among the panels I've encountered so far.
> 
> So I suppose my ultra-wide options will be the LG 34UM95 if I want a relatively cheap placeholder screen and the Acer Predator X34 if I want to properly invest into ultra-wide for the long run.
> 
> Now, could I please get some help with sorting out my 4K options? So far, I've found the ASUS PG27AQ and the Acer XB271HK (which I'm yet to find anywhere on sale). What else is there?
> 
> 27"/28", IPS, G-Sync, 4K - that's pretty much what I want in a 4K screen.
> 
> Last but not least, are the quality check issues limited only to the 'fast IPS' category? Meaning only the 1440p/144Hz+ panels? If yes, would it be safe to assume that the PG27AQ/XB271HK doesn't fall under that category and would be less prone to quality check issues? Mind you, these monitors sport panels by the same manufacturer - AU Optronics.
> 
> Honestly, I'd be done ordering the PG27AQ if QC issues weren't a concern. Only if things were that simple.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, everyone. Really appreciate the effort..


I sold my LG34UM95 in the summer after having it for a couple of months. Don't get me wrong, it's a great IPS 21:9 monitor but after having had a taste of 144Hz G-Sync monitors, there is no way I can go back to 60Hz.


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I sold my LG34UM95 in the summer after having it for a couple of months. Don't get me wrong, it's a great IPS 21:9 monitor but after having had a taste of 144Hz G-Sync monitors, there is no way I can go back to 60Hz.


I also refuse to go back to 60hz (previously Apple cinema display) after experiencing 144/165 on this 279q. Despite the blb and uniformity issues, I decided to take off my perfectionist hat and settle with what I have. Yes this monitor has a hefty price tag, but I reckon the price to pay/the frustration that comes with 1st generation products is just unavoidable. It took Apple another 1-2 generations to get their led monitor defect-free.

So far, number of exchanges:2, September batch, HK retail store purchase.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I think I've finally had it with NvSurround and SLI. The amount of problems I've had with this setup simply boggles my mind. After paying 2k+ for GPU's, you'd think that everything would be fine, but nope! I'm selling my 3 Dells and will be going with an Acer Predator X34 in January. I originally wanted to get a ROG Swift, but seeing the amount of issues you people had really put me off .


What sort of surround issues? I tried a few games on my SLI setup with my previous three 1080p monitors.. worked fine in a few racing games, League of Legends, and a couple of FPS games I tried.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I think I've finally had it with NvSurround and SLI. The amount of problems I've had with this setup simply boggles my mind. After paying 2k+ for GPU's, you'd think that everything would be fine, but nope! I'm selling my 3 Dells and will be going with an Acer Predator X34 in January. I originally wanted to get a ROG Swift, but seeing the amount of issues you people had really put me off .
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of surround issues? I tried a few games on my SLI setup with my previous three 1080p monitors.. worked fine in a few racing games, League of Legends, and a couple of FPS games I tried.
Click to expand...

It works fine in racing games, those also aren't as demanding as other games. And racing games are about the only games that take advantage of triples. But take The Witcher 3 for example: Really sensitive to overclocks, crap SLI profile, terrible surround performance. When I set my resolution down to 1080p, the game outright crashes to the desktop sometimes, or it jumps from screen to screen. This is just one of many games that force me to play on one display. Not to mention that many games weren't designed for 3 monitors. If I'm forced to play on one display, I might as well ditch surround and get a nice ultrawide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> This makes me really sad! I should have gone through this thread BEFORE buying the unit.
> I moved from a terrible, bleeding EIZO FG-2421-Bk, I can't accept the same issue on another freaking monitor which costed me NINE HUNDRED EUROS!! Omg guys...
> I don't really notice any uniformity issue and I don't think I will be checking it. I'd rather leave it as it is, my eye is not catching it so I'm happy like this. But god the BLB is bad...it shouldn't be present at all!! I was looking at that video on page 361 of the user who removed the panel from the casing to improve the situation but I guess that voids my warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Here...what you guys say? Should I be going through a painful RMA or is there anything I could do myself to try and improve it? I kinda notice it when watching a movie from a couple of metres away...Unlikely scenario since the monitor is still too small for me to watch movies when lying in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so...


Guys, what's your advice on this? Should I be returning the monitor? I'm really confused at the moment..







I'm afraid I will end up in a never-ending RMA story..







oh god... the more I spend for my PC the more issues I have


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Guys, what's your advice on this? Should I be returning the monitor? I'm really confused at the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I will end up in a never-ending RMA story..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god... the more I spend for my PC the more issues I have


From the picture provided, your BLB/Glow isn't bad for this monitor.. Yours would be considered a good example.. If you're not happy with it, I would get a refund.. There isn't any PG279Qs that don't have some form of head-on visible glow. That looks like IPS glow in the corners to me.. You'll get more glow in the corners the larger the monitor is and how close you sit to it..


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Guys, what's your advice on this? Should I be returning the monitor? I'm really confused at the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I will end up in a never-ending RMA story..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god... the more I spend for my PC the more issues I have


This is really a bad luck because besides that bigger bleed at left side BL is perfect. I have similar on my XB271 and this is a good reason for me to return it. I would consider it extensive. I'm not willing to accept such bleed on 900 eur monitor. The right side is pure glow and this is what we have to live with. Would be great if you can retake picture from 3 meters....

Btw, what was the brightness ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> This makes me really sad! I should have gone through this thread BEFORE buying the unit.
> I moved from a terrible, bleeding EIZO FG-2421-Bk, I can't accept the same issue on another freaking monitor which costed me NINE HUNDRED EUROS!! Omg guys...


Bleeding Eizo Foris FG2421? That's probably rare, you should have RMA'd it. VA monitors tend to not bleed nearly as badly as IPS or TN. As for your PG279Q, you probably won't get better than your current one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Bleeding Eizo Foris FG2421? That's probably rare, you should have RMA'd it. VA monitors tend to not bleed nearly as badly as IPS or TN. As for your PG279Q, you probably won't get better than your current one.


He can get better, mine is better because I don't have such bad bleed at the left side. This may ruin completelly otherwise perfect monitor because you will notice it all the time on a black scene. Today I've found another dust particle so this one going back definitelly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> He can get better, mine is better because I don't have such bad bleed at the left side. This may ruin completelly otherwise perfect monitor because you will notice it all the time on a black scene. Today I've found another dust particle so this one going back definitelly.


Yeah but the chances of getting one like yours are so, so small.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Guys, what's your advice on this? Should I be returning the monitor? I'm really confused at the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I will end up in a never-ending RMA story..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god... the more I spend for my PC the more issues I have


man, those stupid bleed spots... The PG is plagued with those. Your chance of getting one without them is slim... Do they bother you? Have you considered the Acer XB1?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> man, those stupid bleed spots... The PG is plagued with those. Your chance of getting one without them is slim... Do they bother you? Have you considered the Acer XB1?


He has not too much bleed spots, to be honest there is only one worth of mention. Unfortunately, that one is pretty extensive so I would definitely return it back. At the end it depends how much this bother him. Btw, Acer is the same lottery...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but the chances of getting one like yours are so, so small.


Well, I have seen pretty much panels here with acceptable BLB but this one is really bad because that spot is huge. I bet it is visible even during a day. I have the same on XB271 on other side and it's damn annoying.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> He has not too much bleed spots, to be honest there is only one worth of mention. Unfortunately, that one is pretty extensive so I would definitely return it back. At the end it depends how much this bother him. Btw, Acer is the same lottery...
> Well, I have seen pretty much panels here with acceptable BLB but this one is really bad because that spot is huge. I bet it is visible even during a day. I have the same on XB271 on other side and it's damn annoying.


Acer is a lottery too, sure. But, better chances of getting a good one imo, and you are pretty much guaranteed to have uniformity issues with a PG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Acer is a lottery too, sure. But, better chances of getting a good one imo, and you are pretty much guaranteed to have uniformity issues with a PG.


Yeah it looks like the physical design of the XB271HU provides a better chance for less backlight bleed than the XB270HU and PG279Q.


----------



## Diversion

Welps i'm in posession of two pretty much perfect PG279Qs.. On the hunt for the third for my surround view setup. Need all the luck I can get.

I was able to compare my panels to a near perfect if not perfect XB271HU and they look identical from one another.. can't tell any differences.

My obversations are that Asus is potentially replacing the panels on RMA'd units with whats in the XB1.. Both of my PG279Qs have nothing but silver glow from left and right angles.. Unlike the earlier models i've seen that have orange glow from the LEFT side.. and silver when looking on right.. I say this because both of these PG279Qs are September 2015s with QC stickers on the boxes. Both pretty much perfect IPS.. normal IPS glow.

Strange.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Welps i'm in posession of two pretty much perfect PG279Qs.. On the hunt for the third for my surround view setup. Need all the luck I can get.
> 
> I was able to compare my panels to a near perfect if not perfect XB271HU and they look identical from one another.. can't tell any differences.


Sorry but what hunders of pages of this thread and XB thread proofed is: there are many definitions of "perfect" monitors among users.....

So yes, I can belive that you have perfect panels, but after 7 monitors I don't belive in perfect panels.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Sorry but what hunders of pages of this thread and XB thread proofed is: there are many definitions of "perfect" monitors among users.....
> 
> So yes, I can belive that you have perfect panels, but after 7 monitors I don't belive in perfect panels.


I agree and I share the same frustrations.. but just noticing that Asus may be actually doing something finally to these "QC passed" boxes at least from the newer batch me and a few others ordered from last Monday from Amazon. They look completely different (exactly like the XB1) than other RMAs i've seen in this thread.. Dead black when looking head on and only silver IPS glow from angles.. No cloudings or hotspots of orange on these.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I agree and I share the same frustrations.. but just noticing that Asus may be actually doing something finally to these "QC passed" boxes at least from the newer batch me and a few others ordered from last Monday from Amazon. They look completely different (exactly like the XB1) than other RMAs i've seen in this thread.. Dead black when looking head on and only silver IPS glow from angles.. No cloudings or hotspots of orange on these.


Still crap uniformity I presume? Show some photos









Just tested mine which I've used about a month now for uniformity. Speaks for itself really.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Still crap uniformity I presume? Show some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tested mine which I've used about a month now for uniformity. Speaks for itself really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Still crap uniformity I presume? Show some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tested mine which I've used about a month now for uniformity. Speaks for itself really.


Yeah the uniformity is still a miss on mine but the rest is as close as I can get i'm sure.. I wonder if removing the back casing relieves some stress on the panel and helps correct the white uniformity but I don't plan on taking these apart like I did my first one.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Welps i'm in posession of two pretty much perfect PG279Qs.. On the hunt for the third for my surround view setup. Need all the luck I can get.
> 
> I was able to compare my panels to a near perfect if not perfect XB271HU and they look identical from one another.. can't tell any differences.
> 
> My obversations are that Asus is potentially replacing the panels on RMA'd units with whats in the XB1.. Both of my PG279Qs have nothing but silver glow from left and right angles.. Unlike the earlier models i've seen that have orange glow from the LEFT side.. and silver when looking on right.. I say this because both of these PG279Qs are September 2015s with QC stickers on the boxes. Both pretty much perfect IPS.. normal IPS glow.
> 
> Strange.


Yeah, I would like to see pics on the uniformity. The PG I just got had bad uniformity, but the BLB was acceptable. And how do you know they are using the Acer panels?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Yeah, I would like to see pics on the uniformity. The PG I just got had bad uniformity, but the BLB was acceptable. And how do you know they are using the Acer panels?


I'm just assuming they switched panels is all, not saying for fact that are they. Unless just some have silver glow and some have orange/brown glow.. I'm not sure but I just know that these look great and compare directly to the XB1.. Aside from white uniformity.. it's still there.. i'm not sure if the issue is panel pressure from the casing of the LCD or something else causing it.


----------



## Benny89

Well, my XB271HU uniformity is great but I got little oil stain (probably from finger) behind the screen, visible as light dot on dark screen. FFS....I have really bad luck for the love of god.

Uniformity:



Stain:



Back it goes to store.

Still better than 4 PG279Q I had, especially build quality and uniformity, but I just can't get EVEN ONE monitor without any screen defect. I had orange glow, orange glow, super big BLB, dust, dead pixels, super big BLB again and now I got oil stain. I got use to BLB and I am able now to fully accept moderate BLB- I know I can't get one without it.

But I wish I can get one without any other dam defects!


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, my XB271HU uniformity is great but I got little oil stain (probably from finger) behind the screen, visible as light dot on dark screen. FFS....I have really bad luck for the love of god.
> 
> Uniformity:
> 
> 
> 
> Stain:
> 
> 
> 
> Back it goes to store.
> 
> Still better than 4 PG279Q I had, especially build quality and uniformity, but I just can't get EVEN ONE monitor without any screen defect. I had orange glow, orange glow, super big BLB, dust, dead pixels, super big BLB again and now I got oil stain. I got use to BLB and I am able now to fully accept moderate BLB- I know I can't get one without it.
> 
> But I wish I can get one without any other dam defects!


I can't imagine going through all of those monitors.. is this through Amazon? Wonder if Amazon "bans" people if they return too much.. i'd still rather deal with Amazon than any other online retailer though.. The issue is getting a replacement since these things sell out too fast.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I can't imagine going through all of those monitors.. is this through Amazon? Wonder if Amazon "bans" people if they return too much.. i'd still rather deal with Amazon than any other online retailer though.. The issue is getting a replacement since these things sell out too fast.


There might be a ban policy if you're returning for no reason but when the product has an actual issue there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Diversion

I noticed Amazon put a "notice" up on the MG279Q page stating "Customers have notified" them of an issue they are looking into with the monitor.. Did the PG279Q ever get this notice?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I can't imagine going through all of those monitors.. is this through Amazon? Wonder if Amazon "bans" people if they return too much.. i'd still rather deal with Amazon than any other online retailer though.. The issue is getting a replacement since these things sell out too fast.


No, not amazom, just local retailer. They can't ban me, as I return units with defects/flaws, which I always point out and send pictures with it. Besides it is against law to ban, as all I do is return faulty product. Besides in EU you have two weeks to return any product bought online WITHOUT any reason. And there is not restockicg fees or anything because they are against law.

I am not a record holder here. Somenody here was through 12 XB270HU until he got decent one. Plus 3 XB271HU he returned.


----------



## Diversion

According to a review on Amazon.. there are November builds now..


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No, not amazom, just local retailer. They can't ban me, as I return units with defects/flaws, which I always point out and send pictures with it. Besides it is against law to ban, as all I do is return faulty product. Besides in EU you have two weeks to return any product bought online WITHOUT any reason. And there is not restockicg fees or anything because they are against law.
> 
> I am not a record holder here. Somenody here was through 12 XB270HU until he got decent one. Plus 3 XB271HU he returned.


Against the law? Best Buy does it to people all the time.. my friend is banned from Best Buy returns.. Although it was mostly for returning stuff he didn't like, not on defective items.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Against the law? Best Buy does it to people all the time.. my friend is banned from Best Buy returns.. Although it was mostly for returning stuff he didn't like, not on defective items.


In Europe, not in USA. Your law is different than ours. Here in EU you can't be banned for returning defective products. I wrote in my comment above "in EU". EU- Europe.

Not all people are from USA.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Against the law? Best Buy does it to people all the time.. my friend is banned from Best Buy returns.. Although it was mostly for returning stuff he didn't like, not on defective items.


He is from the European Union. A land where consumers have laws that protect them. Unless there are BestBuys in the EU they still wouldn't be able to ban someone. Here in the US or Canada I wouldn't doubt it. BestBuy is synonymous with terrible policies and swindling individuals.

I've sort of been thinking of returning my 279q and waiting for the 34" Asus Ultra Wide or the X34. I'm just worried the 21:9 ratio won't work in my older titles. Meh. It's probably best to just stick with my 279q and wait for displayport 1.3 monitors to release. Maybe then we could have higher resolutions with higher refresh rates than we see now.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Against the law? Best Buy does it to people all the time.. my friend is banned from Best Buy returns..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> In Europe, not in USA. Your law is different than ours. Here in EU you can't be banned for returning defective products. I wrote in my comment above "in EU". EU- Europe.
> 
> Not all people are from USA.


Lol.. Not all people are from Europe.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Lol.. Not all people are from Europe.


That is why I wrote in my first comment "*In EU*" so you know that I am writing about EU law.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> He is from the European Union. A land where consumers have laws that protect them. Unless there are BestBuys in the EU they still wouldn't be able to ban someone. Here in the US or Canada I wouldn't doubt it. BestBuy is synonymous with terrible policies and swindling individuals.
> 
> I've sort of been thinking of returning my 279q and waiting for the 34" Asus Ultra Wide or the X34. I'm just worried the 21:9 ratio won't work in my older titles. Meh. It's probably best to just stick with my 279q and wait for displayport 1.3 monitors to release. Maybe then we could have higher resolutions with higher refresh rates than we see now.


I like your response better.. I know everybody on the forum is from all over the world







The USA doesn't care or protect the consumer.. We have laws that protect the business instead.. Which is fine, we just need laws that protect us better. Things like "restocking" fees at the business discretion is killing us.. That's why I no longer buy stuff from small businesses here in the states.

And to comment on the rest, I plan on keeping the PG279Qs for at least 2 years.. The only next logical step would be 4K 144hz panels and I just don't think we'll have good ones for at least 2 years time.. i'm actually hoping for 3+ years so I can stop spending money on monitors!


----------



## sazistas

I just received my Pg279q monitor from amazon.de, no dead or stuck pixels, october built, only some ips glow on the corners but I can only see it when I play in a complete dark room with the maximum brightness. So it doesnt bother me at all.The problem is that I have a strange flicker in some games that I didnt had it with my previous pg278q monitor. Its not the usual flicker I only get in loading screens . Is the g-sync module faulty? Should I send it back for replacement?

update: Finally, SLI was responsible for the problem. I disabled and then enabled again SLI and the flicker is gone.


----------



## Lahatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> That is why I wrote in my first comment "*In EU*" so you know that I am writing about EU law.


This is absolutly wrong. They can, they did this before and they will do it again.
It is all about Amazon's householder right in the EU. Amazon can withdraw from the contract and ban you at any time, if they think you are a "problem client" with unnatural standards.
You get a refund and your account gets closed. Happens all the time.
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/nov/08/amazon-cancelled-account-audible-books
http://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/amazon-kunden-konten-sperren-widerrufsrecht/

No dealer is committed to exchange products over and over again. Especially not in the EU.


----------



## MilhoFrito

My PG279Q arrived today. No BLB, no dead pixels/dust and a small amount of glow on the lower right corner that I mostly see it on the photo.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilhoFrito*
> 
> My PG279Q arrived today. No BLB, no dead pixels/dust and a small amount of glow on the lower right corner that I mostly see it on the photo.


Excellent! What month build is it?


----------



## MilhoFrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Excellent! What month build is it?


October, bought on amazon.de


----------



## sazistas

Here is also mine. I tried to play with camera exposure to make the ips glow pop out more


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Excellent! What month build is it?


How is the uniformity? Can you take a pic with an all white background?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is also mine. I tried to play with camera exposure to make the ips glow pop out more


Same question, how is the uniformity? Please take a pic of an all white background.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilhoFrito*
> 
> My PG279Q arrived today. No BLB, no dead pixels/dust and a small amount of glow on the lower right corner that I mostly see it on the photo.


please take a pic of an all white background. The uniformity is the biggest issue with these monitors.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> please take a pic of an all white background. The uniformity is the biggest issue with these monitors.


You don't need a picture this issue is noticeable or unnoticeable . I have had 2 pg279q where I have never noticed anything but the last one it took me 5 mins to see it right away. So if he didn't see anything right away I say his good.


----------



## sazistas

Here is a picture of my monitor, I cant see any uniformity issues...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my monitor, I cant see any uniformity issues...


Whoa.. never seen one this good on white. What month build is this one?


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my monitor, I cant see any uniformity issues...


Looking at this in Photoshop, this is complete 100% white both in terms of brigthness and color so very likely your camera didn't pick up how it actually looks. Maybe the display was just way too bright. Try again at like 25 brightness.


----------



## sazistas

ok, I took another shot with low ISO on camera and brightness at 10.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I took another shot with low ISO on camera and brightness at 10.


Thanks for doing that. Hard to tell, but it does look like you may have the yellowish tint at the top 1/3 or so of the display. Doesn't look too bad though, definitely better than other pics I have seen.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> This is absolutly wrong. They can, they did this before and they will do it again.
> It is all about Amazon's householder right in the EU. Amazon can withdraw from the contract and ban you at any time, if they think you are a "problem client" with unnatural standards.
> You get a refund and your account gets closed. Happens all the time.
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/nov/08/amazon-cancelled-account-audible-books
> http://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/amazon-kunden-konten-sperren-widerrufsrecht/
> 
> No dealer is committed to exchange products over and over again. Especially not in the EU.


In my country we don't use Amazon to buy hardware. We have too good deals and local stores for it, so Amazon can do what he wants. Doesn't affect me in any way.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> I just received my Pg279q monitor from amazon.de, no dead or stuck pixels, october built, only some ips glow on the corners but I can only see it when I play in a complete dark room with the maximum brightness. So it doesnt bother me at all.The problem is that I have a strange flicker in some games that I didnt had it with my previous pg278q monitor. Its not the usual flicker I only get in loading screens . Is the g-sync module faulty? Should I send it back for replacement?
> 
> update: Finally, SLI was responsible for the problem. I disabled and then enabled again SLI and the flicker is gone.


When did you get that flicker? When launching a game, for example, or at random times/situations?
I'm on single card and get flickering when I launch a full screen game. Not sure if it's normal.


----------



## sazistas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Thanks for doing that. Hard to tell, but it does look like you may have the yellowish tint at the top 1/3 or so of the display. Doesn't look too bad though, definitely better than other pics I have seen.


I cant say that I see a yellowish tint on the photo I took or with my eyes looking at the screen, maybe the brightness is a bit lower (3 to 4%) on the top of the screen. But I think its very hard to notice that in real working/playing/surfing the web conditions. So, I consider the monitor is one of the good samples by what I already seen in other users pictures here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> When did you get that flicker? When launching a game, for example, or at random times/situations?
> I'm on single card and get flickering when I launch a full screen game. Not sure if it's normal.


I got that flicker only when I was launching a game. I never had a flicker in windows desktop but as I already mentioned it was a problem from the SLI. I disabled SLI , enabled again and the problem gone. Dont know why it happened. ( I am using two 980 Ti)


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> I cant say that I see a yellowish tint on the photo I took or with my eyes looking at the screen, maybe the brightness is a bit lower (3 to 4%) on the top of the screen. But I think its very hard to notice that in real working/playing/surfing the web conditions. So, I consider the monitor is one of the good samples by what I already seen in other users pictures here.
> I got that flicker only when I was launching a game. I never had a flicker in windows desktop but as I already mentioned it was a problem from the SLI. I disabled SLI , enabled again and the problem gone. Dont know why it happened. ( I am using two 980 Ti)


Good to know on the disable and re-enable SLI to fix the flickering when launching a game.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I took another shot with low ISO on camera and brightness at 10.


Yup that still looks good, looks like a winner.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What is the status of the PG279Q? Have the QC issues improved in recently manufactured versions?

If yes, is there anywhere in the US where they sell the latest version?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the status of the PG279Q? Have the QC issues improved in recently manufactured versions?
> 
> If yes, is there anywhere in the US where they sell the latest version?


No it didn't. It is still pure lottery as it was and uniformity issues is still here, being worse or better depending on your lottery draw.

It is all a matter of luck.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> No it didn't. It is still pure lottery as it was and uniformity issues is still here, being worse or better depending on your lottery draw.
> 
> It is all a matter of luck.


This is just sad and frustrating. What's the use of these panels being available for so long if we can't even obtain a good unit? *sighs*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> This is just sad and frustrating. What's the use of these panels being available for so long if we can't even obtain a good unit? *sighs*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Sorry to pass you bad news. It is same with XB271HU (althought unifmormity is much better than PG) and Acer X34. Basicely all fast IPS monitors have tons of issues right now.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I saw an Acer XB270HU at MicroCenter today and there was ZERO glow! I bought mine from newegg and mine is really good but this sucker was perfect! Damn me and my lack of patients. I should've bought from Micro







o well. Mine is a really good panel


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I saw an Acer XB270HU at MicroCenter today and there was ZERO glow! I bought mine from newegg and mine is really good but this sucker was perfect! Damn me and my lack of patients. I should've bought from Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o well. Mine is a really good panel


Every XB270HU, XB271HU, and PG279Q has IPS glow (and a higher amount than most other IPS monitors). The lighting conditions probably obscured it.


----------



## MarT2

Hello! I bought a PG279Q yesterday, and I can't set it to 144Hz. I only can go up to 120Hz, on normal, gsync, or ULMB mode.
I'm using the latest 361.43 nvidia drivers, and the latest monitor driver, connected to a GTX670 SLI on a W10 pc.

I can't create a custom resolution too, I don't know why!

I know that with this graphic card can't go up to 165Hz, but why not 144hz? It stuck ever at 120Hz.




Anybody knows how to solve it?

What dou you think about my backlight bleed (Brightness = 30)?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lahatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> In my country we don't use Amazon to buy hardware. We have too good deals and local stores for it, so Amazon can do what he wants. Doesn't affect me in any way.


That was not your point. You said that customers are protected in the EU by law and you have a right to exchange products. There is absolutly no such law.
Every store in the EU can close your Account without a justification.

There is only the distance selling act but it doesn't protect you at all. If a store dislikes your behaviour your account gets banned.

@MarT2
Only Maxwell-GPUs are able to drive the PG with 144Hz. The predecessors are only capable up to 120Hz.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the status of the PG279Q? Have the QC issues improved in recently manufactured versions?
> 
> If yes, is there anywhere in the US where they sell the latest version?


No one knows yet. It's also been OOS for quite a bit with no real ETA. The Acer XB271HU seems to have better uniformity if you want to look into that and it seems more readily available.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> No one knows yet. It's also been OOS for quite a bit with no real ETA. The Acer XB271HU seems to have better uniformity if you want to look into that and it seems more readily available.


I can vouch for this, the XB has hands down better uniformity than the PG.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarT2*
> 
> Hello! I bought a PG279Q yesterday, and I can't set it to 144Hz. I only can go up to 120Hz, on normal, gsync, or ULMB mode.
> I'm using the latest 361.43 nvidia drivers, and the latest monitor driver, connected to a GTX670 SLI on a W10 pc.
> 
> I can't create a custom resolution too, I don't know why!
> 
> I know that with this graphic card can't go up to 165Hz, but why not 144hz? It stuck ever at 120Hz.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


you cant create custom resolutions while g-sync is enabled. use DSR if you want to use a custom resolution.

as for the 144 hz issue. for some reason, you need a maxwell card to be able to go to 144hz (or overclocked 165hz) with this monitor. so people with 700 or lower series cards will be stuck @ 120hz.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Good to know on the disable and re-enable SLI to fix the flickering when launching a game.


But I'm on single card and the flicker is still occuring


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> But I'm on single card and the flicker is still occuring


Yeah idk what to tell you.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> But I'm on single card and the flicker is still occuring


Last I knew this was from having G-Sync enabled.


----------



## xMatrixNeo

Got my first PG279Q yesterday, it's a october panel and no QC sign. I bought this one on tuesday right after they came back in stock on amazon.de (Germany). No dead pixels, no backlight bleed at all, i got some grey IPS glow which goes away if you change angle of the screen and its like almost not visible in real life. I didn't even know about the glow on the left side until i saw it through the camera.


----------



## Dawidowski

Edited: Wrong post!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Last I knew this was from having G-Sync enabled.


So half of the price of these monitors is due to the Gsync module, and when you use it you get that flickering? LOL.
Btw, sometimes the screen goes completely black for a second while gaming, I really wonder if it's a fault. How can I check? Happens at random times... I saw it last night while playing AC Syndicate, and if I'm not wrong it happened with GTA 5 as well. Both were running with GSYNC enabled.. It's literally like the video signal goes away for 0.5 seconds and then comes back like nothing happened. No lag, no sound freeze, nothing. ***? Is this normal or am I using a faulty unit?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So half of the price of these monitors is due to the Gsync module, and when you use it you get that flickering? LOL.
> Btw, sometimes the screen goes completely black for a second while gaming, I really wonder if it's a fault. How can I check? Happens at random times... I saw it last night while playing AC Syndicate, and if I'm not wrong it happened with GTA 5 as well. Both were running with GSYNC enabled.. It's literally like the video signal goes away for 0.5 seconds and then comes back like nothing happened. No lag, no sound freeze, nothing. ***? Is this normal or am I using a faulty unit?


I have the Acer XB1 so I can't say for sure but when I launch a fullscreen game it will flicker for a second or 2 and then it will be completely fine. I have had no flicker issues beyond the startup of the game. You can try disabling G-Sync in the Nvidia CP.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I have the Acer XB1 so I can't say for sure but when I launch a fullscreen game it will flicker for a second or 2 and then it will be completely fine. I have had no flicker issues beyond the startup of the game. You can try disabling G-Sync in the Nvidia CP.


Yes, my kind of flicker also occurs while launching a full screen application.. the black screen is "rare" compared to that, anyway I want to keep GSYNC enabled so I really hope this is just driver related..

EDIT: so I've just read an article from another website (not sure whether I'm allowed to link it here) and it appears that the GSYNC flicker on loading screens is completely "normal" and it occurs when the framerate drops near zero. But for that random black screen that I get... I saw a post from another guy mentioning the same issue. But no solution so far..


----------



## d4n0wnz

I am getting a greenish shadowy glow when some things are moving around on the screen such as windows only on 165 hz. Is this normal for anyone else?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> I am getting a greenish shadowy glow when some things are moving around on the screen such as windows only on 165 hz. Is this normal for anyone else?


It is not normal at all.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Your probably right. FL. Lighting


----------



## Armxnian

Is this worth keeping? Uniformity is the only problem. No dead pixels or dust. Very minor backlight bleed, can't notice in games or video.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Is this worth keeping? Uniformity is the only problem. No dead pixels or dust. Very minor backlight bleed, can't notice in games or video.


Do you notice the uniformity during normal usage? You seem to have a 350K deviation which is better than... practically all PG279Qs. Although there's also the luminance deviation that might make it worse on top of that.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Do you notice the uniformity during normal usage? You seem to have a 350K deviation which is better than... practically all PG279Qs. Although there's also the luminance deviation that might make it worse on top of that.


It's quite noticable when browsing (white background), but only then. I've had it for a month and kind of got used to it but I still see it. I might try calibrating again and playing with different luminance levels to see if I can get it more uniform. The top row is the biggest eye sore.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Is this worth keeping? Uniformity is the only problem. No dead pixels or dust. Very minor backlight bleed, can't notice in games or video.


I wouldn't keep it, but that's just me.


----------



## MilhoFrito

Sometimes when I turn on my computer, there is a message on screen saying (no signal) And I need to restart the computer again to gain connection.

I'm using Display Port, and it happened twice.

Another thing it's happening is when I turn off the monitor, the red lights on the stand keep pulsing even with the computer turned off.


----------



## Dawidowski

After reading all this, and about the XB1... Im sticking to my Dell as it seems. Cheaper, its TN but it does its job and I can bearly see my tiny bleed it has.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> I am getting a greenish shadowy glow when some things are moving around on the screen such as windows only on 165 hz. Is this normal for anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not normal at all.
Click to expand...

That sounds like reverse ghosting.
Does your overdrive setting happen to be set to "Extreme"?
Try setting it to normal to fix it.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> After reading all this, and about the XB1... Im sticking to my Dell as it seems. Cheaper, its TN but it does its job and I can bearly see my tiny bleed it has.


After buying and returning both the Acer and Asus for their inability to display pure whites, I'd say you're doing the right thing. It does seem that the Acer ones are higher quality, but I think it's still too much of a gamble buying either at this point. At this point, I just wonder if Acer/Asus can reach a point with the tech where if we do buy one, we're pretty much guaranteed a problem free one or one that's relatively problem free. Or if what we're getting/seeing now is just how it is and is a limitation with the tech and there's nothing that can be done. If it's the latter, then I'm just going to wait until the next wave of 1440p/ips/gsync monitors come out or until there's better tech. Because as it it, it's absolutely unacceptable to buy something and for it to be an absolute gamble.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> After reading all this, and about the XB1... Im sticking to my Dell as it seems. Cheaper, its TN but it does its job and I can bearly see my tiny bleed it has.
> 
> 
> 
> After buying and returning both the Acer and Asus for their inability to display pure whites, I'd say you're doing the right thing. It does seem that the Acer ones are higher quality, but I think it's still too much of a gamble buying either at this point. At this point, I just wonder if Acer/Asus can reach a point with the tech where if we do buy one, we're pretty much guaranteed a problem free one or one that's relatively problem free. Or if what we're getting/seeing now is just how it is and is a limitation with the tech and there's nothing that can be done. If it's the latter, then I'm just going to wait until the next wave of 1440p/ips/gsync monitors come out or until there's better tech. Because as it it, it's absolutely unacceptable to buy something and for it to be an absolute gamble.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought when I bought and returned my XB270HU.
One generation later, things seem to be very much the same still...


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> That's what I thought when I bought and returned my XB270HU.
> One generation later, things seem to be very much the same still...


Maybe it's just a limitation with the tech, where it's very difficult to produce a high refresh rate/ips/gysnc display that's free of defects. Who knows? In any case, I'm just going to wait it out and see if the later batches improve in overall quality and if they still exhibit the same problems, then I'm just going to wait until the next wave of monitors and hope those are higher quality.


----------



## Leyaena

Later batches did seem to improve some on the XB270HU.
Keeping that in mind, the overall build quality of this monitor is a bit of a disappointment.
It looks nor feels like a monitor anywhere near this price category, especially when compared to the original ROG Swift I've had for a year and a half and just sold last week.

I was planning to sell off the XB270HU and get either one of the new Swifts or an X34, but it seems like it's still the same QA lottery if you wanna get a screen that's anywhere near decent.
People that have had experience with the XB270HU and this screen, what do you reckon? Is the QA here worse than it was on the Acer panels last year? Should I just buy from a local retailer with a good return policy and go for it?


----------



## i300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Later batches did seem to improve some on the XB270HU.
> Keeping that in mind, the overall build quality of this monitor is a bit of a disappointment.
> It looks nor feels like a monitor anywhere near this price category, especially when compared to the original ROG Swift I've had for a year and a half and just sold last week.
> 
> I was planning to sell off the XB270HU and get either one of the new Swifts or an X34, but it seems like it's still the same QA lottery if you wanna get a screen that's anywhere near decent.
> People that have had experience with the XB270HU and this screen, what do you reckon? Is the QA here worse than it was on the Acer panels last year? Should I just buy from a local retailer with a good return policy and go for it?


Were there QC issues with the XB270HU as well? I'm wondering if I should just buy that when its on sale and live with the glossy design and single display port.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Were there QC issues with the XB270HU as well? I'm wondering if I should just buy that when its on sale
> Were there QC issues with the XB270HU as well? I'm wondering if I should just buy that when its on sale and live with the glossy design and single display port.


Yup. XB271HU too, although that one seems to be slightly less problematic than the XB270HU and PG279Q.


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> After buying and returning both the Acer and Asus for their inability to display pure whites, I'd say you're doing the right thing. It does seem that the Acer ones are higher quality, but I think it's still too much of a gamble buying either at this point. At this point, I just wonder if Acer/Asus can reach a point with the tech where if we do buy one, we're pretty much guaranteed a problem free one or one that's relatively problem free. Or if what we're getting/seeing now is just how it is and is a limitation with the tech and there's nothing that can be done. If it's the latter, then I'm just going to wait until the next wave of 1440p/ips/gsync monitors come out or until there's better tech. Because as it it, it's absolutely unacceptable to buy something and for it to be an absolute gamble.


I picked up the dell s2716dg instead - I'm happy with it so far and it does what its supposed too and its 300 euro less here.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Were there QC issues with the XB270HU as well? I'm wondering if I should just buy that when its on sale and live with the glossy design and single display port.


Is the XB270HU actually a glossy screen? I actually prefer glossy over a screen that has slight AG. The colors are much more vibrant on a glossy and everything just pops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> I picked up the dell s2716dg instead - I'm happy with it so far and it does what its supposed too and its 300 euro less here.


Yeah, I'm still on a PG278Q. I was hoping to move up to either the Acer or Asus IPS gsysnc's but unfortunately, both of them that I purchased just could not display whites properly. It was like a urine yellow, which was just gross. At least with my pg278q, whites are whites.


----------



## Leyaena

I've not had trouble with the white balance on my Acer, to be honest. Then again, I never trust the factory color calibration, and recalibrate every monitor I get with a colorimeter.

To answer the other question, the Acer is not a glossy screen, unfortunately. As a matter of fact, the screen might be the only part of the monitor that isn't glossy. Pretty much all of the body and stand are made from rather cheap looking glossy plastic.


----------



## d4n0wnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> That sounds like reverse ghosting.
> Does your overdrive setting happen to be set to "Extreme"?
> Try setting it to normal to fix it.


Thanks, that fixed the problem! Not sure what that setting means but it doesn't seem beneficial


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Later batches did seem to improve some on the XB270HU.
> Keeping that in mind, the overall build quality of this monitor is a bit of a disappointment.
> It looks nor feels like a monitor anywhere near this price category, especially when compared to the original ROG Swift I've had for a year and a half and just sold last week.
> 
> I was planning to sell off the XB270HU and get either one of the new Swifts or an X34, but it seems like it's still the same QA lottery if you wanna get a screen that's anywhere near decent.
> People that have had experience with the XB270HU and this screen, what do you reckon? Is the QA here worse than it was on the Acer panels last year? Should I just buy from a local retailer with a good return policy and go for it?


This is the reason why I ultimately sold my near flawless XB270HU after picking up a PG279Q. The build quality of the XB270HU screams $100 budget monitor, not $800 (Original MSRP) high end gaming monitor.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*
> 
> Thanks, that fixed the problem! Not sure what that setting means but it doesn't seem beneficial


This should explain it for you:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/monitors/2009/02/06/the-dark-side-of-overdrive/1


----------



## wrenaudrey

So i decided to pull the trigger and try out this monitor *again.*
I had one previously, when it literally came out in the UK, literally went and bought one then picked it up within hours of it being in stock with OCUK. I like to think that i was one of the first ever to have this monitor in my hands, first for a true public, proper customer anyway.

With the first one, i was very happy - didnt see any defects at in terms of dead pixels or dust etc. But i didnt however try and find out if it had bleeding, glow or whatever else because it was just perfect for intents and purposes.

That one was a September 2015 build.

I did return it 2 days after though. In my head i couldnt justify the cost to my actual applications as i wasnt really gaming a whole lot anymore and besides i already have a PB278Q(not R). I was very impressed though with everything, build quality, how thinner the bezels are compared to my PB278Q and how much more slicker it is. And ofcourse, OMG IT IS 1440p, IPS, 27", MATTE BLACK, GSYNC! Ever since i got involved and got into computers, and learning more about what good and bad - this was the dream monitor for a very long time; im sure it is the same for a lot of people.

Anyway, after couple months of thinking it over and after reading other people's experiences and seeing how i just completely lucked out on my first one. I decided to try again and hopefully to definitely keep it this time.

This time though ive taken pictures, well tried my best haha.
Settings applied are from TFT Central. Brightness 26, Contrast 50, Color Temp 97-93-100
This one now is an October 2015 build, no QC badge/sticker found anywhere.

Here is two from my Nexus 6:


Spoiler: Warning: 2x Images from Nexus 6






















The black is no where near what i see IRL, the white however is quite close.

Here's the link to the album for easier(?) viewing = LINK
Here are a few from my D3100 with various settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Alot of pictures!!























































































Here are the two best that i can see with my eyes.


Spoiler: Warning: Best 2 that represent what i see with my eyes























So what do you guys think?
Personally i cant see jack/anything, UNLESS it is put under these circumstances, pure black black background and white white background which in my situation rarely really happens.
I still have <10 days to decide whether i really want to keep it or not.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> After reading all this, and about the XB1... Im sticking to my Dell as it seems. Cheaper, its TN but it does its job and I can bearly see my tiny bleed it has.


Well, it is really not about BLB. For example I accepted that it just comes with new IPS panels at 27" size and above. However, BLB can be mitigated or even got used to.

What for example bothers me the most is that it is so hard to find unit that does NOT have any other problem. Dead pixels, dust, orange glow etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrenaudrey*
> 
> So i decided to pull the trigger and try out this monitor *again.*
> I had one previously, when it literally came out in the UK, literally went and bought one then picked it up within hours of it being in stock with OCUK. I like to think that i was one of the first ever to have this monitor in my hands, first for a true public, proper customer anyway.
> 
> With the first one, i was very happy - didnt see any defects at in terms of dead pixels or dust etc. But i didnt however try and find out if it had bleeding, glow or whatever else because it was just perfect for intents and purposes.
> 
> That one was a September 2015 build.
> 
> I did return it 2 days after though. In my head i couldnt justify the cost to my actual applications as i wasnt really gaming a whole lot anymore and besides i already have a PB278Q(not R). I was very impressed though with everything, build quality, how thinner the bezels are compared to my PB278Q and how much more slicker it is. And ofcourse, OMG IT IS 1440p, IPS, 27", MATTE BLACK, GSYNC! Ever since i got involved and got into computers, and learning more about what good and bad - this was the dream monitor for a very long time; im sure it is the same for a lot of people.
> 
> Anyway, after couple months of thinking it over and after reading other people's experiences and seeing how i just completely lucked out on my first one. I decided to try again and hopefully to definitely keep it this time.
> 
> This time though ive taken pictures, well tried my best haha.
> Settings applied are from TFT Central. Brightness 26, Contrast 50, Color Temp 97-93-100
> This one now is an October 2015 build, no QC badge/sticker found anywhere.
> 
> Here is two from my Nexus 6:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 2x Images from Nexus 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black is no where near what i see IRL, the white however is quite close.
> 
> Here's the link to the album for easier(?) viewing = LINK
> Here are a few from my D3100 with various settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Alot of pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the two best that i can see with my eyes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Best 2 that represent what i see with my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think?
> Personally i cant see jack/anything, UNLESS it is put under these circumstances, pure black black background and white white background which in my situation rarely really happens.
> I still have <10 days to decide whether i really want to keep it or not.


For whites alone I would grab XB271HU instead. As for your PG, it looks good, but white uniformity still suck hard.

Between XB and PG I would grab XB just for better uniformity, lower price with everything else being simillar lottery. Also build quality on XB is imo better, but design is of course personal preference.

I just still don't get why people bother with PG....


----------



## d0mmie

I'm still on my Dell U2713H. Great screen, but I have to admit that I urge for a 120+ Hz display.

Reading about all these issues with uniformity and IPS glow, let me tell you that even these expensive Dell screen has these problems as well. No IPS is perfect. I also believe many mistake IPS glow for backlight bleeding, which an IPS screen shouldn't have but it happens of course. IPS glow on the other hand depends on your viewing angle. It happens with my screen as well in the corners when playing Skyrim in very dark areas, or if the sun outside is particular bright sometimes (this is what we have blinders for). One tip is to lower your brightness to around 30-35'ish (really depends on the panel) and the IPS glow will probably be gone for the most part.

What really pisses me off about these modern IPS gamer screens is all the damned dead/stuck pixels and dust on the panel. I've had two ASUS MG279Q with dead pixels, and one thing I won't do is ever buy such a screen on sale again. Many shops sell their semi-defective screens on sale without clarifying the defects or the fact they've been sold once before (this is what we call a demo model, where I come from).


----------



## Dawidowski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Well, it is really not about BLB. For example I accepted that it just comes with new IPS panels at 27" size and above. However, BLB can be mitigated or even got used to.
> 
> What for example bothers me the most is that it is so hard to find unit that does NOT have any other problem. Dead pixels, dust, orange glow etc.
> For whites alone I would grab XB271HU instead. As for your PG, it looks good, but white uniformity still suck hard.
> 
> Between XB and PG I would grab XB just for better uniformity, lower price with everything else being simillar lottery. Also build quality on XB is imo better, but design is of course personal preference.
> 
> I just still don't get why people bother with PG....


Thats what I meant Benny.
No BLB, no dust, decent uniformity, i have so little blb I Cant see it and its blue/silverish.

Im keeping it for now despite being a TN


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawidowski*
> 
> Thats what I meant Benny.
> No BLB, no dust, decent uniformity, i have so little blb I Cant see it and its blue/silverish.
> 
> Im keeping it for now despite being a TN


Yea, I am pulling my last chance for XB, as retailer do not have them in stock so new batch should be November panels.

If that will fail I will also go for TN Dell....


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yea, I am pulling my last chance for XB, as retailer do not have them in stock so new batch should be November panels.
> 
> If that will fail I will also go for TN Dell....


I did it and I would again I think IPS glow is much worse then bad viewing angels and color wise they are not far apart.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I did it and I would again I think IPS glow is much worse then bad viewing angels and color wise they are not far apart.


It depends how bad the viewing angles are. Most TN monitors have some degree of visible gamma shift even head-on. I'd like to think the PG278Q and S2716DG aren't that bad?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It depends how bad the viewing angles are. Most TN monitors have some degree of visible gamma shift even head-on. I'd like to think the PG278Q and S2716DG aren't that bad?


They are quite typical for 27" TN panels in that regard. If you refer to my review of the PG278Q you'll see that explored in some detail.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yea, I am pulling my last chance for XB, as retailer do not have them in stock so new batch should be November panels.
> 
> If that will fail I will also go for TN Dell....


And you will return it because of horrible gama and color shifts even from head on position. From angles this is a total disaster of course...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It depends how bad the viewing angles are. Most TN monitors have some degree of visible gamma shift even head-on. I'd like to think the PG278Q and S2716DG aren't that bad?


It is... And very bad. 27 and more is just not suitable for TN technology. For me it was the main reason to return but I did not expect such uniformity issues with these IPS panels.

Currently there is no monitor for me :-( And people leaving IPS for TN ? This is a joke but well, good luck


----------



## xarot

I've been using my PG279 for something like 2 months now and got some bleed/glow and two instances of dirt/dust. Only once I've noticed the dust on my screen when browsing, now my screen seems to have some external dirt too. When compared to my eyeglasses that's nothing to be honest...I don't clean them very often.









I played through SOMA, and the glow was a bit noticeable but not really annoying for me. While I am not entirely happy with my screen, I don't have the energy to initiate the swapping process again. Living with 1-year old son, sometimes I'll just have to stick with 'good enough'. I can see the retailers have PGs back in stock though...I wonder which batch.

Games, especially Witcher 3 look stunning when compared to old PG278Q. No TN for me ever again.


----------



## Diversion

Ugh, when is Amazon getting their restock.. taking forever.


----------



## C3321J6

Just heads up microcenter has back on their site so if you plan on picking up locally might want to keep an eye on if they get stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Is the XB270HU actually a glossy screen? I actually prefer glossy over a screen that has slight AG. The colors are much more vibrant on a glossy and everything just pops.
> .


All these IPS/Gsync have very light matte coating. Like you i prefer glossy but we wont ever see any gsync/glossy.
Trust me i tried to get acer to acknowledge this.
http://community.acer.com/t5/Acer-Ideas/Glossy-panel-G-sync-monitors/idi-p/349349

I made that year ago when i got the TN model. They have really heavy matte that looks god awful especially on a TN panel. But these ips panels use lighter matte and actually no bad the colors still really pop. Though colors would still looks so much better with gloss like i said it wont happen anytime soon.


----------



## C3321J6

So its finally happening, a computer with an OLED Screen.

ThinkPad X1 Yoga/OLED
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Mm4komdTc



Now we just need OLED/Gsync monitor


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Is the XB270HU actually a glossy screen? I actually prefer glossy over a screen that has slight AG. The colors are much more vibrant on a glossy and everything just pops.


He means glossy, reflective bezel. The screen coating itself is light AG, matte head-on but not grainy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I played through SOMA, and the glow was a bit noticeable but not really annoying for me. While I am not entirely happy with my screen, I don't have the energy to initiate the swapping process again. Living with 1-year old son, sometimes I'll just have to stick with 'good enough'. I can see the retailers have PGs back in stock though...I wonder which batch.


SOMA is every display's most hated game. The lackluster contrast of these IPS displays is very apparent in some of SOMA's environments, and it is the most demanding of blacks. I think my XB270HU's glow ruined the game. It also showcases OLED issues apparently, like banding and vignetting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> So its finally happening, a computer with an OLED Screen.
> 
> ThinkPad X1 Yoga/OLED
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Mm4komdTc
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need OLED/Gsync monitor


Oh snap.


----------



## luca717

so I just pulled the trigger and put a deposit on the pg279q at my local NCIX. they price matched newegg so I got it for 1099 before tax, only 100 more then acer's xb271hu. The store said they offer a no dead pixel guarantee, where its 50 bucks and then I get a new monitor until no dead pixels, but considering all the posts about blb and other stuff, I don't see how it would be beneficial for me to get that for 50 bucks. on a 1440p monitor its hard to see a dead pixel unless your looking for it often times I assume. When it arrives at the store ill take some pictures and stuff and put it up. im hoping for a good one. Going to put it on a monitor arm I have. hoping for the best for a 1200 dollar monitor with my ****ty Canadian dollar.... lol


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> so I just pulled the trigger and put a deposit on the pg279q at my local NCIX. they price matched newegg so I got it for 1099 before tax, only 100 more then acer's xb271hu. The store said they offer a no dead pixel guarantee, where its 50 bucks and then I get a new monitor until no dead pixels, but considering all the posts about blb and other stuff, I don't see how it would be beneficial for me to get that for 50 bucks. on a 1440p monitor its hard to see a dead pixel unless your looking for it often times I assume. When it arrives at the store ill take some pictures and stuff and put it up. im hoping for a good one. Going to put it on a monitor arm I have. hoping for the best for a 1200 dollar monitor with my ****ty Canadian dollar.... lol


make sure you check the BLB and color uniformity. Both of which will be kind of tough in a lit store. Uniformity is the worst issue with these in my experience, went through 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> so I just pulled the trigger and put a deposit on the pg279q at my local NCIX. they price matched newegg so I got it for 1099 before tax, only 100 more then acer's xb271hu. The store said they offer a no dead pixel guarantee, where its 50 bucks and then I get a new monitor until no dead pixels, but considering all the posts about blb and other stuff, I don't see how it would be beneficial for me to get that for 50 bucks. on a 1440p monitor its hard to see a dead pixel unless your looking for it often times I assume. When it arrives at the store ill take some pictures and stuff and put it up. im hoping for a good one. Going to put it on a monitor arm I have. hoping for the best for a 1200 dollar monitor with my ****ty Canadian dollar.... lol


Why is the Asus $100 more than the Acer, it must be that ROG tax.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Why is the Asus $100 more than the Acer, it must be that ROG tax.


Especially funny when the XB271HU seems to be the better monitor. Slightly less QC issues + everything covered *here*.


----------



## luca717

Yea p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Why is the Asus $100 more than the Acer, it must be that ROG tax.


yea probbaly. Actually my store wanted 200 more I had to get them to price match. I think I went with that because I wasn't super happy with my last acer monitor. Not a predator tho. And the asus one is the one I had my eyes on originally lol. So I tried that


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Especially funny when the XB271HU seems to be the better monitor. Slightly less QC issues + everything covered *here*.


Garbage is garbage and both monitors seem to be luck of the draw. And the rma facility for asus apparently is 45 minutes away from me. So if I have to send back, I know it's close lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> Garbage is garbage and both monitors seem to be luck of the draw. *And the rma facility for asus apparently is 45 minutes away from me. So if I have to send back, I know it's close lol*


That's a good point and a unique scenario.


----------



## Castaile

Anyone experiencing the joystick being unresponsive sometimes?


----------



## Feklar

At my age it happens sometimes.


----------



## Lahatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Why is the Asus $100 more than the Acer, it must be that ROG tax.


Simple: Asus has 3 years pick up warranty, better case and probably better cabling. Problems between the panels are similar. There are perfect Asus and Acer out there.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> At my age it happens sometimes.


LOL!


----------



## Leyaena

Rolled the dice and ordered mine.
I'll let you guys know the results tomorrow


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Rolled the dice and ordered mine.
> I'll let you guys know the results tomorrow


Looking forward to your results. If you can, please check white uniformity across every single inch of the screen. The monitor I got was nearly perfect except for this one dealbreaker. If/when this can be resolved, I will probably rebuy, unless something better gets announced at ces. LOL.


----------



## wrenaudrey

Any thoughts on the display that i bought? My post with all the pics are a page back, post #7566


----------



## Leyaena

So I've got the monitor set up, and I have to admit, it's looking pretty good - I think perhaps my phone's ****ty camera doesn't do it full justice.

First of all, the first thing I was wondering when I received the box: Did everyone's box come with one of these labels, or was mine picked out for random extra QC?



After opening it up further, I discovered my panel's a November 2015 unit, which if I read this thread seems to be about as recent as you can hope to get your hands on nowadays.

A few short minutes later, I had it set up on my desk, and tested for backlight bleed.



As you can see, I have a little bit of a hot corner in the top right according to the picture, but I have to say with the naked eye there's no visible bleed at all. Keep in mind this was on the factory brightness seting of 80, I usually run my monitors at around 20-25, so as soon as I adjusted brightness that's something that went away entirely.

So, as per @addictedto60fps's request, I took a few shots of the monitor to investigate white balance.
Here's the result:



As you can see, it's not what I'd call perfect, but it's by no means terrible either. Again, I think my phone's camera is magnifying the issue quite a bit, as to the naked eye the uniformity seems fine if not entirely perfect.

As a grand finale, I've taken one of the white balance pictures I took, and cranked saturation all the way up to 100% in photoshop, since that's the way I saw earlier to represent colour consistency, and I just think it looks equal parts scary and cool.



So, what do you guys think?
I kinda wish I had a better camera available to me, or that I could hook the screen up in a seperate room to do these tests, as you can probably see my housemate's gaming on the other side of the desk and the lighting off of his screens is turning what would be mediocre pictures into dodgy ones.

I'll see if I can take a few better shots once it gets fully dark outside and/or my roommate has moved on to do other things (which will probably be when he goes to bed tonight, let's be honest







)

Also, YAY!
1000th post


----------



## krotondo

bought a xb271hu, has really bad bleed (October build). Ordered another one last night. Going to order two or three of these when i can get them on amazon, and return all but one once i find a good one.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> So I've got the monitor set up, and I have to admit, it's looking pretty good - I think perhaps my phone's ****ty camera doesn't do it full justice.
> 
> First of all, the first thing I was wondering when I received the box: Did everyone's box come with one of these labels, or was mine picked out for random extra QC?
> 
> 
> 
> After opening it up further, I discovered my panel's a November 2015 unit, which if I read this thread seems to be about as recent as you can hope to get your hands on nowadays.
> 
> A few short minutes later, I had it set up on my desk, and tested for backlight bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have a little bit of a hot corner in the top right according to the picture, but I have to say with the naked eye there's no visible bleed at all. Keep in mind this was on the factory brightness seting of 80, I usually run my monitors at around 20-25, so as soon as I adjusted brightness that's something that went away entirely.
> 
> So, as per @addictedto60fps's request, I took a few shots of the monitor to investigate white balance.
> Here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it's not what I'd call perfect, but it's by no means terrible either. Again, I think my phone's camera is magnifying the issue quite a bit, as to the naked eye the uniformity seems fine if not entirely perfect.
> 
> As a grand finale, I've taken one of the white balance pictures I took, and cranked saturation all the way up to 100% in photoshop, since that's the way I saw earlier to represent colour consistency, and I just think it looks equal parts scary and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you guys think?
> I kinda wish I had a better camera available to me, or that I could hook the screen up in a seperate room to do these tests, as you can probably see my housemate's gaming on the other side of the desk and the lighting off of his screens is turning what would be mediocre pictures into dodgy ones.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a few better shots once it gets fully dark outside and/or my roommate has moved on to do other things (which will probably be when he goes to bed tonight, let's be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, YAY!
> 1000th post


Again, white uniformity sucks hard. 1/3 top screen is darker/yellowish judging from your picture. This is normal for PGs so far.

Also you do not test backlight bleed during day in well lit room lol. Wait for night and test it in the dark. In light every monitor looks great since BLB is hidden.


----------



## krotondo

how often are these becoming available on amazon?


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> how often are these becoming available on amazon?


Track it using www.nowinstock.net

Makes life so much easier. I have only been tracking the XB1 and that's been coming in every day (sometimes twice a day) so it may be the same for this one.


----------



## krotondo

just set up an alert


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Again, white uniformity sucks hard. 1/3 top screen is darker/yellowish judging from your picture. This is normal for PGs so far.
> 
> Also you do not test backlight bleed during day in well lit room lol. Wait for night and test it in the dark. In light every monitor looks great since BLB is hidden.


Like I said, this is about the best I could do for picture-wise for another few hours, seeing as someone else was sitting right across the desk from me with lit PC screens xD
In another few hours I'll be able to take some decent pictures of the backlight bleed, curious how those will turn out through the lens of a camera.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Again, white uniformity sucks hard. 1/3 top screen is darker/yellowish judging from your picture. This is normal for PGs so far.


Doesn't suck hard at all. Clearly at this point you're just seeing what you wanna see.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Thanks for checking out the whites, Leyaena. It's hard for me to judge whites from pics (as I need to see in person), but if you're happy with them, then that's all that matters.









And another 1440p/ips/gsync monitor has just been announced, this time from Viewsonic! However, retail price is a bit laughable - $1217! Um, I think I'll pass at that price.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/viewsonic-xg-series-monitors.html

XG2703-GS
ViewSonic's XG2703-GS puts players right in the middle of the action with Quad HD 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz SuperClear IPS-type panel technology. This 27-inch flagship monitor provides exceptional color and critical detail with ultra-wide viewing angles. For seamless gaming performance, the monitor is built with NVIDIA G-Sync technology that eliminates screen-tearing and stuttering for the smoothest gameplay.


----------



## mo0sic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Thanks for checking out the whites, Leyaena. It's hard for me to judge whites from pics (as I need to see in person), but if you're happy with them, then that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another 1440p/ips/gsync monitor has just been announced, this time from Viewsonic! However, retail price is a bit laughable - $1217! Um, I think I'll pass at that price.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/viewsonic-xg-series-monitors.html
> 
> XG2703-GS
> ViewSonic's XG2703-GS puts players right in the middle of the action with Quad HD 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz SuperClear IPS-type panel technology. This 27-inch flagship monitor provides exceptional color and critical detail with ultra-wide viewing angles. For seamless gaming performance, the monitor is built with NVIDIA G-Sync technology that eliminates screen-tearing and stuttering for the smoothest gameplay.


What? Why wouldn't I just get an x34 or PG348Q? That's a ******ed price. Also not liking the green and black theme.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mo0sic*
> 
> What? Why wouldn't I just get an x34 or PG348Q? That's a ******ed price. Also not liking the green and black theme.


Not everyone is sold on 21:9 but I agree, terrible price.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Thanks for checking out the whites, Leyaena. It's hard for me to judge whites from pics (as I need to see in person), but if you're happy with them, then that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another 1440p/ips/gsync monitor has just been announced, this time from Viewsonic! However, retail price is a bit laughable - $1217! Um, I think I'll pass at that price.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/viewsonic-xg-series-monitors.html
> 
> XG2703-GS
> ViewSonic's XG2703-GS puts players right in the middle of the action with Quad HD 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz SuperClear IPS-type panel technology. This 27-inch flagship monitor provides exceptional color and critical detail with ultra-wide viewing angles. For seamless gaming performance, the monitor is built with NVIDIA G-Sync technology that eliminates screen-tearing and stuttering for the smoothest gameplay.


"SuperClear IPS" :-D I suppose it will be the same crap from AUO as both Asus and Acer use. Pure marketing BS and that price... OMG, looks auwfull as well.

BUT, if they can guarantee no uniformity issues, no dust or bad pixels and no bleed and only pure silver glow I would eventually buy it. But we all know this will not happen...


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> So I've got the monitor set up, and I have to admit, it's looking pretty good - I think perhaps my phone's ****ty camera doesn't do it full justice.
> 
> As you can see, it's not what I'd call perfect, but it's by no means terrible either. Again, I think my phone's camera is magnifying the issue quite a bit, as to the naked eye the uniformity seems fine if not entirely perfect.
> 
> As a grand finale, I've taken one of the white balance pictures I took, and cranked saturation all the way up to 100% in photoshop, since that's the way I saw earlier to represent colour consistency, and I just think it looks equal parts scary and cool.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?
> I kinda wish I had a better camera available to me, or that I could hook the screen up in a seperate room to do these tests, as you can probably see my housemate's gaming on the other side of the desk and the lighting off of his screens is turning what would be mediocre pictures into dodgy ones.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a few better shots once it gets fully dark outside and/or my roommate has moved on to do other things (which will probably be when he goes to bed tonight, let's be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, YAY!
> 1000th post


Maybe it's just me, or my burned out eyes from checking my past 3 screens for dead pixels, lol, but is there a *very* faint dark oval ring in the middle of your screen on the white background? I remember seeing a couple of these earlier in this thread. When I saw those I just shook my head, yet another ridiculous thing to look out for with these monitors. It could just be your photos and me losing my mind with the panel lottery...

The more I stare at it the more I think it's just me...easier to notice in the smaller photo I thought.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Again, white uniformity sucks hard. 1/3 top screen is darker/yellowish judging from your picture. This is normal for PGs so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't suck hard at all. Clearly at this point you're just seeing what you wanna see.
Click to expand...

Oh interesting, I guess that just goes to show which picture you choose to apply the saturation to, it makes a huge difference.
To be honest, to the naked eye the white uniformity looks absolutely fine.

As you can see by the huge difference from picture to picture, the main culprit here is probably my 6P's camera.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Maybe it's just me, or my burned out eyes from checking my past 3 screens for dead pixels, lol, but is there a *very* faint dark oval ring in the middle of your screen on the white background? I remember seeing a couple of these earlier in this thread. When I saw those I just shook my head, yet another ridiculous thing to look out for with these monitors. It could just be your photos and me losing my mind with the panel lottery...
> 
> The more I stare at it the more I think it's just me...easier to notice in the smaller photo I thought.


Hmm, I've been staring at it for 5 solid minutes and I can sometimes almost see what you mean, but only for a moment and then it's gone again.
I'm not sure if it's just a case of seeing what I'm trying to see though, and if there really is a problem I'm not even surre I really want to be able to see it.
As you said, it could easily be because of the camera as well, as you can see above the saturation tests turned out waaaay different from picture to picture.

The Nexus 6P is an amazing phone, but honestly the camera is kind of a letdown sometimes, especially when it comes to situations like these where the slightest fluctuation in image makes a huge difference...

EDIT: I'm about to run color calibration on my monitor now, by the time it's done it should be properly dark and I'll have another go at the uniformity test.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Oh interesting, I guess that just goes to show which picture you choose to apply the saturation to, it makes a huge difference.
> To be honest, to the naked eye the white uniformity looks absolutely fine.


You mean because of the orange vs the blue in the other image? Yeah that would be the cameras white balance most likely. What's important is the uniformity. As long as it's not two different colors in the image there is no color temperature uniformity problem at least.


----------



## Leyaena

I just had another go at it, here's the results:




As before, the first one is unmodified and the second one is at +100 saturation in photoshop.


----------



## kanttii

I finally got my replacement monitor after waiting a month, and let it sit in it's package overnight. Today I plugged it in and tried it out.

At first it looked great, no uniformity issues AT ALL (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), no dead pixels, etc. Then I started GTA V and fell in love with IPS once again. 80 FPS G-Sync and IPS, looks incredible. Then the night fell in game and oh man what a HUGE disappointment... Backlight bleed, lots of it. And yellow, ugly BLB. Now I see what you guys meant, esp. Benny and Misiak..

See how disturbing it is. Very visible on just about anything that isn't very bright, even the default win10 wallpaper gets destroyed by this BLB.


Aaaargh. This is ridiculous. Otherwise perfect except for this BLB...any way to reduce it without opening the whole monitor? I'm soooo frustrated and annoyed now. I had patience for a year, and now it's running thin with this. Help me please, should I ask for yet another PG279Q or just ditch it and try the Acer even tho it's uglier?

And it sounds like we might be getting desktop OLED monitors in 2017-2018 because they're already rolling out S-AMOLED and OLED laptops at CES! But that's such a long wait..gotta find a good fast 1440p+ G-Sync IPS ASAP... VA has black crush and it just doesn't look good.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> you cant create custom resolutions while g-sync is enabled. use DSR if you want to use a custom resolution.


You can create them, but you must have DSR off. I got G-sync set to on all times and I have no problems making and using them, for example 2560x1097 @ 144hz works perfectly after I've set scaling to none from the monitor settings and ticked the choice to overwrite what games and apps set. But if you mean higher than 16:9 1440p then DSR is the best way as you said.

At this resolution the vertical height is very nearly the same as on my old 1080p monitor, but horizontally wider. Kind of a hacky ultrawide for games that perform too badly at full 1440p


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I just had another go at it, here's the results:
> 
> 
> As before, the first one is unmodified and the second one is at +100 saturation in photoshop.


Hmmm... so now it does look like darker at the top. I don't know what to think anymore









What camera are you using? seems it's all over the place.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... so now it does look like darker at the top. I don't know what to think anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What camera are you using? seems it's all over the place.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that that picture is with the saturation all the way up to +100 (the same setting that made the previous pictures turn all kinds of orange ^^).
The way I read it, it's ever so slightly darker at the top, but hardly anything and nothing I'd be able to spot through regular use.

The camera, admittedly, is quite crappy.
It's just the camera on the back of my Nexus 6p, phone camera's and dark environments don't really mix


----------



## vitale87

Could any of you guys give me your advice on the following i dunno if im being "Fussy" or i should try for another monitor top right is it backlight bleed or is that ips glow ?

First photo is take about a meter and half back



Second photo taken around 40 cm away from screen


----------



## michael-ocn

Hey... Viewsonic XG2073-GS ... 165 Hz 1440p gsync ... but $1,217 yikes
http://www.techspot.com/news/63367-viewsonic-launches-ton-freesync-g-sync-monitors.html


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitale87*
> 
> Could any of you guys give me your advice on the following i dunno if im being "Fussy" or i should try for another monitor top right is it backlight bleed or is that ips glow ?
> 
> First photo is take about a meter and half back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo taken around 40 cm away from screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's kinda hard to tell when I'm not in front of your screen. Do the spots move away when you move your head to the left/right? If yes then it's IPS glow and there's not much you can do about it, other than lower your brightness. Try using the calibrated profile on TFT central which might help.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I finally got my replacement monitor after waiting a month, and let it sit in it's package overnight. Today I plugged it in and tried it out.
> 
> At first it looked great, no uniformity issues AT ALL (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), no dead pixels, etc. Then I started GTA V and fell in love with IPS once again. 80 FPS G-Sync and IPS, looks incredible. Then the night fell in game and oh man what a HUGE disappointment... Backlight bleed, lots of it. And yellow, ugly BLB. Now I see what you guys meant, esp. Benny and Misiak..
> 
> See how disturbing it is. Very visible on just about anything that isn't very bright, even the default win10 wallpaper gets destroyed by this BLB.
> 
> 
> Aaaargh. This is ridiculous. Otherwise perfect except for this BLB...any way to reduce it without opening the whole monitor? I'm soooo frustrated and annoyed now. I had patience for a year, and now it's running thin with this. Help me please, should I ask for yet another PG279Q or just ditch it and try the Acer even tho it's uglier?
> 
> And it sounds like we might be getting desktop OLED monitors in 2017-2018 because they're already rolling out S-AMOLED and OLED laptops at CES! But that's such a long wait..gotta find a good fast 1440p+ G-Sync IPS ASAP... VA has black crush and it just doesn't look good.


Sorry to hear that man, I also return both of mine.... I will take a break for some time now. In any case give him some burn in time and bleed in corners may reduce but you have so many BLB spots it will not be sufficient in my opinion. Orange glow is deal breaker of course and not acceptable. Just return it and try Acer, it's much better... I had only one damn BLB spot I couldn't live with. Otherwise it was a very acceptable panel. Will snap two next time once they are on stock on my local seller.

And yes, OLEDs is coming








But still lot of issues and price is ridiculous... Will take a good few years to mature and become mainstream.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#dell_up3017q


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitale87*
> 
> Could any of you guys give me your advice on the following i dunno if im being "Fussy" or i should try for another monitor top right is it backlight bleed or is that ips glow ?
> 
> First photo is take about a meter and half back
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo taken around 40 cm away from screen


It's BLB and pretty nasty. I had similar (a bit less) and if I pressed the right corner it alleviated the problem pretty much. Try to put some credit card at the right side between bezel and lcd frame as you press the right corner.

Lowering brightness has very minor impact on perceived backlight bleed or glow so in my case is not worth of it, especially if you are not comfortable on low brightness levels. In my opinion BLB is either present or not. Lowering brightness will not resolve the issue - it's kind of workaround to ease the problem. On quality panels it should not be present at all and it does not matter if it's TN, VA or IPS. Two days ago I visited my friend and he has Eizo graphics IPS monitor and has 0 bleed and only very minor glow in right bottom corner.


----------



## yakapo

Happy new owner here...

Does this monitor have a lot of ghosting? Maybe I'm just being picky, but if I move my mouse back and forth it looks like I have 6 pointers. However, with lightboost on, the ufo test looks clear.


----------



## yakapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> You can create them, but you must have DSR off. I got G-sync set to on all times and I have no problems making and using them, for example 2560x1097 @ 144hz works perfectly after I've set scaling to none from the monitor settings and ticked the choice to overwrite what games and apps set. But if you mean higher than 16:9 1440p then DSR is the best way as you said.
> 
> At this resolution the vertical height is very nearly the same as on my old 1080p monitor, but horizontally wider. Kind of a hacky ultrawide for games that perform too badly at full 1440p


Hmm... This is something I wanted to do with this monitor. I added a custom res of 2560x1080 but when I started a game it was full screen. It only seems to work in windowed mode.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sorry to hear that man, I also return both of mine.... I will take a break for some time now. In any case give him some burn in time and bleed in corners may reduce but you have so many BLB spots it will not be sufficient in my opinion. Orange glow is deal breaker of course and not acceptable. Just return it and try Acer, it's much better... I had only one damn BLB spot I couldn't live with. Otherwise it was a very acceptable panel. Will snap two next time once they are on stock on my local seller.
> 
> And yes, OLEDs is coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still lot of issues and price is ridiculous... Will take a good few years to mature and become mainstream.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#dell_up3017q


Yeah.. I tried that and rubbing. It helped for like 5 minutes, then the bleed spots came back as strong as they were. The reduction was also only about 20%. Unbelievable. One store here has XB271HU's in stock but idk when they've been assembled, and my fav store will get them on 18.1. so I guess they're maybe a bit newer models. I guess I'll try them. I can live with an ugly chassis, but not with this kinda flaws. Hey I saw your PM only now, will reply ASAP in the next few days when I get time to think! Also 398 posts to read in this thread alone....haha

Yeah! So probably 2017-2018 they might be usable! The tech Dell is using for reducing burn-in etc sounds very interesting, hopefully they can make it even better to enable the monitors to stay in a good condition for 5+ years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakapo*
> 
> Hmm... This is something I wanted to do with this monitor. I added a custom res of 2560x1080 but when I started a game it was full screen. It only seems to work in windowed mode.


Yeah! You gotta do this:
*1. Open Nvidia Control Panel
2. Go to Display -> Desktop size and position / whatever it's called
3. Set scaling to NONE, do scaling in MONITOR and overwrite the scaling apps and games have set
4. Then start the game, set it to fullscreen and then select the custom resolution you created. Should work.*
Mine is in Finnish so I'm not sure what exactly they're called but I guess you get it









This fixes it for me! Also, in games like GTA V and AC Unity I had to manually set the aspect ratio to 21:9 from the settings, otherwise everything was stretched and so on. Good luck!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah.. I tried that and rubbing. It helped for like 5 minutes, then the bleed spots came back as strong as they were. The reduction was also only about 20%. Unbelievable. One store here has XB271HU's in stock but idk when they've been assembled, and my fav store will get them on 18.1. so I guess they're maybe a bit newer models. I guess I'll try them. I can live with an ugly chassis, but not with this kinda flaws. Hey I saw your PM only now, will reply ASAP in the next few days when I get time to think! Also 398 posts to read in this thread alone....haha
> 
> Yeah! So probably 2017-2018 they might be usable! The tech Dell is using for reducing burn-in etc sounds very interesting, hopefully they can make it even better to enable the monitors to stay in a good condition for 5+ years.


I also thought that it is ugly and Asus is much better design but hey, once I've got it I liked it more than Asus! So don't worry about design.
Hehe, I've sent you PM like two weeks ago









Well to be hones I don't like that Dell technique so much because I don't like the idea the monitor turns off anytime I'm not looking on it







This needs to mature that for sure.


----------



## haticK

For anyone thinking about the XB271HU instead of this. I'm on my second one and it has glow in the corners but it's white/silver so it's really not noticable through regular use. Neither of the 2 I've gone through have had orange glowing and I'm only on the second because the first had a dead pixel. I think it's a much better option to go with if you can't get one of these without orange glow.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitale87*
> 
> Could any of you guys give me your advice on the following i dunno if im being "Fussy" or i should try for another monitor top right is it backlight bleed or is that ips glow ?
> 
> First photo is take about a meter and half back
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo taken around 40 cm away from screen


That is as good as you are going to get sir.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> That is as good as you are going to get sir.


Could be better







But I suppose that right corner is fixable just by pressing the frame at that place...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> For anyone thinking about the XB271HU instead of this. I'm on my second one and it has glow in the corners but it's white/silver so it's really not noticable through regular use. Neither of the 2 I've gone through have had orange glowing and I'm only on the second because the first had a dead pixel. I think it's a much better option to go with if you can't get one of these without orange glow.


My first PG279Q had bad orange glow from the left angles and silver on the right.. Clearly something up with that.. The next two I had (still have) are all silver glow.. I have seen mine side by side with the XB271HU and they literally looked identical as far as glow was concerned.. Both monitors had about the same amount of tiny BLB in the corners but overall pretty much all disappears head on.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> My first PG279Q had bad orange glow from the left angles and silver on the right.. Clearly something up with that.. The next two I had (still have) are all silver glow.. I have seen mine side by side with the XB271HU and they literally looked identical as far as glow was concerned.. Both monitors had about the same amount of tiny BLB in the corners but overall pretty much all disappears head on.


what one did you keep, i have my second xb arriving today to compare with my first. Been trying to pick up 3x pg's on amazon to compare but still not in stock


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> what one did you keep, i have my second xb arriving today to compare with my first. Been trying to pick up 3x pg's on amazon to compare but still not in stock


Well it was another person from the forum who bought bought a PG and XB to compare to.. He sold me his PG and he kept the XB.. We both agreed that white uniformity was slightly better on the XB but the BLB/screen looked identical otherwise.


----------



## iLUdiONisTA

Just got mine today:

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A5FA6B0B5C7A4CDC!1526&authkey=!AApeq2dAHpjRz_U&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

With a little surprise:

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A5FA6B0B5C7A4CDC!1528&authkey=!AHIyqhfj1qE35ag&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

Is it death or stuck?

What do you guys think? Should I sent it back?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLUdiONisTA*
> 
> Just got mine today:
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A5FA6B0B5C7A4CDC!1526&authkey=!AApeq2dAHpjRz_U&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> With a little surprise:
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A5FA6B0B5C7A4CDC!1528&authkey=!AHIyqhfj1qE35ag&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg
> 
> Is it death or stuck?
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I sent it back?


Does not look good man. BLB and glow not great and that spot is definitely not a pixel. It can be either dust or some oil strain some people reported with these monitors....


----------



## Lass3

The bad panels are AU Optronics fault, not Asus.

Luck of the draw.

Acer's design alone would scare me away. XB271HU without the ugly red feets and PREDATOR logo would be decent tho.


----------



## badluck

*I bought two of PG279q, I'm returning both of them and want my money back.* Both of them have backlight bleeding, hot pixels, but most annoyingly: terrible IPS glow.

Coming from my 8 year old NEC 20WGX2 Pro, I must say that the overall image feel on those monitors (even not considering the defects) is ****. I think that for the most part it is because of poor contrast, because black is really bright. Furthermore the dark parts of the image "shine" when I move my head around. This completely ruins the immersion for me. On my NEC the picture is rock solid, like I'm looking at a painting. On this Asus the image changes as I move my head and I see parts of the picture shining.

This is just shocking for me that we are getting this quality for the money.

Here is an image of black screen:


And here is comparison to my old NEC (both monitors at similar angle):


*I also have a general question for you guys*: is it possible to buy a 1440p IPS monitor with good blacks reproduction and good contrast? I'm willing to forget about high refresh rates or G-Sync, just as long as I can get my "painting" feeling. Or am I asking too much?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badluck*
> 
> *I also have a general question for you guys*: is it possible to buy a 1440p IPS monitor with good blacks reproduction and good contrast? I'm willing to forget about high refresh rates or G-Sync, just as long as I can get my "painting" feeling. Or am I asking too much?


You're asking too much. You need to go with a VA display. Also, these 144 Hz IPS monitors actually have some of the best contrast and blacks ever recorded in an IPS monitor (averages over 1100:1 on the PG279Q, with around 0.13 cd/m2 black depth at 120 cd/m2 brightness). The IPS glow just ruins how all of this is perceived, although 1100:1 contrast isn't good period.

Since you prioritize image quality you might want to get something like a Samsung JU7100, set it to PC mode, and calibrate it since you can't get a perfectly balanced color temp on it otherwise.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badluck*
> 
> *I also have a general question for you guys*: is it possible to buy a 1440p IPS monitor with good blacks reproduction and good contrast? I'm willing to forget about high refresh rates or G-Sync, just as long as I can get my "painting" feeling. Or am I asking too much?


Those NEC monitors are great, still have 2 next to my PG279Q. Can't completely forget that they're much smaller so they aren't as prone to glow and also they are glossy which helps black levels. And also they cost about as much as a PG today all these years ago so they were very high quality.


----------



## luca717

i don't know what up with you guys, but i got mine today, and it has normal ips glow, barely noticeable, and everything looks perfect to me


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> i don't know what up with you guys, but i got mine today, and it has normal ips glow, barely noticeable, and everything looks perfect to me


Where did you get one can't find them in stock

Specifically trying to Order from Amazon


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Where did you get one can't find them in stock
> 
> Specifically trying to Order from Amazon


NCIX in Canada


----------



## Cirice

Same here, Some minor glow, no bleed, no pixel problems, no dust and just is near perfect in every way. November model for those who want to know.
Before this one i gave the Dell S2716 a go, very decent monitor but lacks a lot of color, has severe banding and pretty much sucks in desktop use, where the top is great, the mid loses color and the bottom is nearly gone and that makes looking at most websites troublesome. This Asus is the 250 euros more worth!


----------



## Bercon

Has the uniformity really improved in the later batches? I'm still seeing pictures with awful whites. I can live with some BLB because I'd use it in fairly bright room, but the orange top was just horrible in October model I returned. Even Acer seems to suffer same uniformity issues, perhaps to slightly lesser degree, but still way too noticeable.

The only new competitor for this display seems to be XG2703-GS which probably uses the same panel, or does anybody have extra info on what it will be?


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> Has the uniformity really improved in the later batches? I'm still seeing pictures with awful whites. I can live with some BLB because I'd use it in fairly bright room, but the orange top was just horrible in October model I returned. Even Acer seems to suffer same uniformity issues, perhaps to slightly lesser degree, but still way too noticeable.
> 
> The only new competitor for this display seems to be XG2703-GS which probably uses the same panel, or does anybody have extra info on what it will be?


I personally went with the Asus because I am not a fan of the on screen display for acer, and in the warranty book it says asus pays shipping both ways where I have heard and cant confirm, but have heard acer makes you pay your own shipping. so I spent the money just for some peace of mine


----------



## d0mmie

Is there a way to see when the production date of the screen on the outside of the box? Would make it a lot easier then. I'm asking since I just ordered one from one of the big webshops in Europe. I clearly remember their day one models were sold out even before they got them in stock, and their current stock isn't more than a few weeks old.


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Is there a way to see when the production date of the screen on the outside of the box? Would make it a lot easier then. I'm asking since I just ordered one from one of the big webshops in Europe. I clearly remember their day one models were sold out even before they got them in stock, and their current stock isn't more than a few weeks old.


Through S/N

September model starts with: F*9*LMQ
October model starts with: F*A*LMQ
Nobember model starts with: F*B*LMQ


----------



## karlahoin

Guess I'm the exception but I'm happy with my PG279Q, despite the bleed. Other than that, it is a fantastic monitor. Games with at 165 Hz/GSync are amazingly smooth and sharp.

I can almost swear the that bleed on mine has diminished after one month of use, but I see no reason for that. Maybe it was just the ambient light today when I was testing it with a fully black background. I don't think I'll be buying another monitor any time soon, at least until OLED is really an option.

Now if you excuse me, I'm going to enjoy a bit of this light bleed while killing some Deathclaws...


----------



## Lahatiel

You are not the only one. Many users (including me) have the same feelings too.


----------



## Freelancer2602

How about videos and movies on this monitor?








Is it a good idea for gaming and watching 1080 HD videos? Because my room too small for both of a LCD TV's and a desktop monitor.
Thanks all!


----------



## Lahatiel

1080p is no issue on 2560x1440. Videos look far more smoothly on the PG279Q. It's because of the 144Hz.
60Hz isn't quiet good for looking because it's not a multiple of 24 ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24p ).

The rest is IPS-related (better colours, better viewing angle, etc.).


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Guess I'm the exception but I'm happy with my PG279Q, despite the bleed. Other than that, it is a fantastic monitor. Games with at 165 Hz/GSync are amazingly smooth and sharp.
> 
> I can almost swear the that bleed on mine has diminished after one month of use, but I see no reason for that. Maybe it was just the ambient light today when I was testing it with a fully black background. I don't think I'll be buying another monitor any time soon, at least until OLED is really an option.
> 
> Now if you excuse me, I'm going to enjoy a bit of this light bleed while killing some Deathclaws...


I had the same feeling last night while playing, and I too have "blamed" it on the lights in my room. But still..








Anyway I'm 100% with you on this, I'm really happy with this monitor and how it looks, gaming is a whole new world now and I can finally get over the bleeding which is noticeable in only a small number of situations (pretty much never except a full black screen).
Way to go!









edit: of course no BLB at all would have been way better but hey, it's not a first world problem is it


----------



## yakapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah.. I tried that and rubbing. It helped for like 5 minutes, then the bleed spots came back as strong as they were. The reduction was also only about 20%. Unbelievable. One store here has XB271HU's in stock but idk when they've been assembled, and my fav store will get them on 18.1. so I guess they're maybe a bit newer models. I guess I'll try them. I can live with an ugly chassis, but not with this kinda flaws. Hey I saw your PM only now, will reply ASAP in the next few days when I get time to think! Also 398 posts to read in this thread alone....haha
> 
> Yeah! So probably 2017-2018 they might be usable! The tech Dell is using for reducing burn-in etc sounds very interesting, hopefully they can make it even better to enable the monitors to stay in a good condition for 5+ years.
> Yeah! You gotta do this:
> *1. Open Nvidia Control Panel
> 2. Go to Display -> Desktop size and position / whatever it's called
> 3. Set scaling to NONE, do scaling in MONITOR and overwrite the scaling apps and games have set
> 4. Then start the game, set it to fullscreen and then select the custom resolution you created. Should work.*
> Mine is in Finnish so I'm not sure what exactly they're called but I guess you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fixes it for me! Also, in games like GTA V and AC Unity I had to manually set the aspect ratio to 21:9 from the settings, otherwise everything was stretched and so on. Good luck!


That did the trick... Thanks!


----------



## Diversion

It's been weeks and still no stock on Amazon.. What gives?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It's been weeks and still no stock on Amazon.. What gives?


Really don't know what's wrong with delivery. They are on short even in EU. Same for XB271HU. Getting tired from waiting... :-/


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Really don't know what's wrong with delivery. They are on short even in EU. Same for XB271HU. Getting tired from waiting... :-/


I thought you were done swapping PGs all day long







Are you giving them one last try?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I thought you were done swapping PGs all day long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you giving them one last try?


Nope, waiting for Acer now...







I want to try at least 2 or 3 but they are not available here anymore.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nope, waiting for Acer now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try at least 2 or 3 but they are not available here anymore.


Oh well I can't really complain about them not having stock.. the longer I get to keep that cash in my pocket I suppose.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Oh well I can't really complain about them not having stock.. the longer I get to keep that cash in my pocket I suppose.


Do you still want PG279Q? What about XB271HU? It's better imo... I was so close with that one...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Do you still want PG279Q? What about XB271HU? It's better imo... I was so close with that one...


I have two great PG279Qs already.. white uniformity is meh (like everyone elses) but i'm already in it and just wanting a third for my surround view setup.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I have two great PG279Qs already.. white uniformity is meh (like everyone elses) but i'm already in it and just wanting a third for my surround view setup.


Ah, forgot you have two already







What about to change for 3xXB271HU


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah, forgot you have two already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about to change for 3xXB271HU


If I wasn't a huge ROG fan I would have done that already







These monitors almost infuriated me into switching away from Asus though.. maybe my 3rd PG will be a November and have better/fixed white uniformity and i'll set that as my center panel and the other two can be the sides.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> If I wasn't a huge ROG fan I would have done that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These monitors almost infuriated me into switching away from Asus though.. maybe my 3rd PG will be a November and have better/fixed white uniformity and i'll set that as my center panel and the other two can be the sides.


Yeah, I loved it at first as well. I'm also a ROG fan but this Acer looks pretty good as well. It's draw for me but I like Acer more because it's features. Especially calibration capabilities. 6-axis color setup is essential for me. Yes, uniformity is much better on Acer but still not perfect. Would wish Asus will improve uniformity and incorporate 6-axis color setting into OSD because monitor supports it! Really don't know why they didn't do it.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I had the same feeling last night while playing, and I too have "blamed" it on the lights in my room. But still..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm 100% with you on this, I'm really happy with this monitor and how it looks, gaming is a whole new world now and I can finally get over the bleeding which is noticeable in only a small number of situations (pretty much never except a full black screen).
> Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: of course no BLB at all would have been way better but hey, it's not a first world problem is it


Indeed. I work in quality assurance and do understand the concept of value. The quality of these panels is not what we would like, but I think people have been focusing too much on the backlight bleed. There might be cases when it is extreme, and swapping is fine. Or if you have dead pixels or any other issue.

If not, trust me, you won't spend your days looking at black backgrounds and comparing bleed. Some users might be annoyed by this due to working or playing specific software that has a totally black backgound.... but for the average user, I prefer the sRGB+165 Hz+G-Sync of this monitor over less bleed. Besides, everyone knows proper black will only arrive with OLED.

Is it overpriced? Yes. Is it hugely worse than the industry standard? No. Will it be improved a lot in a year or two? Probably.

But meanwhile, this is an awesome monitor for people who spend more time working on their desktop + gaming versus looking at bleed and lack of uniformity.
I'm not saying you should settle for poor quality, but in this case the "cutting edge" is called "cutting" for a reason. You overpay and it is not perfect, but it is still great.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Indeed. I work in quality assurance and do understand the concept of value. The quality of these panels is not what we would like, but I think people have been focusing too much on the backlight bleed. There might be cases when it is extreme, and swapping is fine. Or if you have dead pixels or any other issue.
> 
> If not, trust me, you won't spend your days looking at black backgrounds and comparing bleed. Some users might be annoyed by this due to working or playing specific software that has a totally black backgound.... but for the average user, I prefer the sRGB+165 Hz+G-Sync of this monitor over less bleed. Besides, everyone knows proper black will only arrive with OLED.
> 
> Is it overpriced? Yes. Is it hugely worse than the industry standard? No. Will it be improved a lot in a year or two? Probably.
> 
> But meanwhile, this is an awesome monitor for people who spend more time working on their desktop + gaming versus looking at bleed and lack of uniformity.
> I'm not saying you should settle for poor quality, but in this case the "cutting edge" is called "cutting" for a reason. You overpay and it is not perfect, but it is still great.


You're right in most points but I can't completely agree with you. These monitors are extremelly expensive and BLB is not the only problem. They have very bad uniformity, suffer from orange glow and you have great chance you get a panel with dust or bad pixels. If we sum this the price is just too high. I use pc primary for work and I have big problems with uniformity. Well, if it costs 400 euro then OK. But for twice more it is hard to eat that... The quality control is very bad here and we should not accept so many faults for this price.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> Where did you get one can't find them in stock
> 
> Specifically trying to Order from Amazon


Can you please post pics? Specifically pics showing uniformity and BLB. BLB should be taken in complete dark and brightness turned up. I still have yet to have seen a PG on this forum that I would consider to have acceptable uniformity.


----------



## Armath

Got my second PG279Q today.

- QC passed sticker
- October unit
- Regular tape over the ASUS tape

Ive powered it up on my system next to my current working monitor and I will review it for you guys later - but I can already tell you now that its a yellow mess.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Got my second PG279Q today.
> 
> - QC passed sticker
> - October unit
> - Regular tape over the ASUS tape
> 
> Ive powered it up on my system next to my current working monitor and I will review it for you guys later - but I can already tell you now that its a yellow mess.


Yeah, QC sticker, what else can we expect...







I wouldn't even bother to open a box if I see the seal is broken.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, QC sticker, what else can we expect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even bother to open a box if I see the seal is broken.


Its sad isnt it....

Well, after last experience with the reseller with a 6 week RMA I decided to call ASUS and try sort it with them.

The guy there promised me that they have already looked into these issues, and he would make sure to send me a fully functional and non-defect PG279Q monitor with no uniformity issues. So they will be doing the swap here on my doorstep some time next week.

After further look into the new monitor, I have not been able to see any obvious BLB so far, no dead pixels either.

October unit.

BUT - I have never seen any worse yellow tinting than this one. Entire left half is COMPLETELY yellow. With a white backgorund it literally looks like a gradient. It is just terrible... My last monitor had entire top half yellow - and this one entire left side yellow...


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Can you please post pics? Specifically pics showing uniformity and BLB. BLB should be taken in complete dark and brightness turned up. I still have yet to have seen a PG on this forum that I would consider to have acceptable uniformity.


i would... if i could find them in stock


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, QC sticker, what else can we expect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even bother to open a box if I see the seal is broken.


My 2nd one had a QC sticker and it was a "good" one comparatively to lots i've seen.. It's been a month old now and still no issues.. no BLB.. but just white uniformity is off.


----------



## Diversion

I'm just thinking out loud but wondering if bezel pressure is the cause of the yellowing.. I really wish I took a picture of white uniformity when I took apart my first PG :/ I have no desire to take apart my newer ones in fear i'll make things worse.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> My 2nd one had a QC sticker and it was a "good" one comparatively to lots i've seen.. It's been a month old now and still no issues.. no BLB.. but just white uniformity is off.


Maybe a reason why someone returned it, but important question - was the seal broken ? Btw, don't you mind that white uniformity ?


----------



## alkoro

After a whole month of waiting i finally got a new Swift, it's a November model starting with FBLMQS.
Factory sealed no QC sticker. So far no dead pixels detected









There is a little light bleed, but at least its white and not that terrible yellow/orange, i can play Metro with no problems now








The worst offender seems to be the top right corner where the bezel actually does not push down on it, with a light finger press it goes away completely

White uniformity is much much better, there is a little difference, but it is not so noticeable as on the previous one. As far as my eye could tell the TFT central settings are a bit off for a white screen so i will have to calibrate it. Anyways here are the pictures:

White uniformity (tft central settings):









BLB bleed at 25 % brightness:









BLB bleed at 100 % brightness:









Haven't checked the forum regularly in the last month, but does anybody have good calibration that is different from TFT central?


----------



## BritishAdam

Just thought I'd weigh in as I've been following this thread despite not signing up yet! I'm on my 2nd swift which is a November model. White uniformity is a lot better than my previous (October) model. I have no BLB but a little - strong glow on the bottom right. I'm thinking that that's just a natural occurrence for IPS panels. My previous Dell had the same. You guys think that's the best I'll get?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishAdam*
> 
> Just thought I'd weigh in as I've been following this thread despite not signing up yet! I'm on my 2nd swift which is a November model. White uniformity is a lot better than my previous (October) model. I have no BLB but a little - strong glow on the bottom right. I'm thinking that that's just a natural occurrence for IPS panels. My previous Dell had the same. You guys think that's the best I'll get?


please post pics. I would say they will get better over the next few months, but for right now it might be as good as you are going to get.


----------



## wlvv

Not sure what to do do with this, since I don't play in a dark room (always with lights on otherwise I get headaches).

25% Brightness:



100% Brightness:



The monitor itself is slightly reflective I can't see any of that with lights on.

What do you guys think?

However for that price I would hope to not have any of that (but it seems like most ones - for now - look something like that)


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlvv*
> 
> Not sure what to do do with this, since I don't play in a dark room (always with lights on otherwise I get headaches).
> 
> 25% Brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor itself is slightly reflective I can't see any of that with lights on.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> However for that price I would hope to not have any of that (but it seems like most ones - for now - look something like that)


is the glow silver or yellowish in color in person?


----------



## nandapanda

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVKeFQlYClI

I did a review on both of the monitors. Can't comment on the QC issues. I reached out to a number of retailers but all I heard back was BS from sales reps "we've had no issues with either panel". I enjoyed the Asus more than I did the Acer. Panel quality was essentially the same with some calibration needed on the Acer. I think the Asus looks better, has a MUCH better OSD and stand.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlvv*
> 
> Not sure what to do do with this, since I don't play in a dark room (always with lights on otherwise I get headaches).
> 
> 25% Brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor itself is slightly reflective I can't see any of that with lights on.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> However for that price I would hope to not have any of that (but it seems like most ones - for now - look something like that)


Hmmm, give him some time. I think most of the corner bleed will be eliminated within a week...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVKeFQlYClI
> 
> I did a review on both of the monitors. Can't comment on the QC issues. I reached out to a number of retailers but all I heard back was BS from sales reps "we've had no issues with either panel". I enjoyed the Asus more than I did the Acer. Panel quality was essentially the same with some calibration needed on the Acer. I think the Asus looks better, has a MUCH better OSD and stand.


Well, the fact is Asus has no better OSD than Acer. All you guys are looking for a fancy OSD and joystick but don't care about OSD functionality. Pretty sad because Acer has much more to offer in OSD


----------



## wlvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> is the glow silver or yellowish in color in person?


I wanna say its yellowish but hard to tell, sometimes I look at it and swear its silver, sometimes yellow.


----------



## minsekt

any1 using the whql driver asus provides on the website for this monitor? should i install it?


----------



## BritishAdam

[/URL]

Here's mine. The picture does exaggerate the ips glow. Think it's at between 20-30 brightness


----------



## d0mmie

I just got one today which was really good in uniformity and not any backlight bleed at all! Then I noticed some dirt under the panel in one of the corners... To say that I'm bitter is an understatement


----------



## C3321J6

I wouldn't even bother with this monitors till they fix this yellow **** uniformity
BritishAdam the whole left/top screen is yellow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> I just got one today which was really good in uniformity and not any backlight bleed at all! Then I noticed some dirt under the panel in one of the corners... To say that I'm bitter is an understatement


Thats pretty bad i can deal with a spec dust but like you said that looks like dirt. Try tapping see if it drops if not try flipping screen upside down and tapping see if it goes back to top and stays there.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with this monitors till they fix this yellow **** uniformity
> BritishAdam the whole left/top screen is yellow.
> Thats pretty bad i can deal with a spec dust but like you said that looks like dirt. Try tapping see if it drops if not try flipping screen upside down and tapping see if it goes back to top and stays there.


I agree. Also XB271HU is much better choice for now...


----------



## Khuzdul

Hi overclock !

TL: DR is this during a moiré interference test normal for an IPS pannel ? video Test 2; this also happens if i scroll down the image

Yesterday i got my 2nd pg279q because the first one had some backlight bleeding, to be honest i could have live with it but had some huge color problems (october batch with QC sticker of fail) also i remember when i did tests (passmark monitor and eizo test) during the Moire interference tests had the same "problem" but the color problem was big enough to return it and didnt look up this further, at this point i dont know if it's normal from IPS panels because i tried on my GF's mintors (tn panels) and they dont change color like the pg279q not even the screen of our laptops.

Is just a shame because this monitor even from the package was beter, no BLB no color problems , except the moire patterns here some videos of how it looks









Thanks for help


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with this monitors till they fix this yellow **** uniformity
> BritishAdam the whole left/top screen is yellow.
> Thats pretty bad i can deal with a spec dust but like you said that looks like dirt. Try tapping see if it drops if not try flipping screen upside down and tapping see if it goes back to top and stays there.


Tapping the panel it would move slightly, but I have have to use too much force getting it all the way to the bottom. It's too risky.


----------



## BritishAdam

I can't really see too much yellow to be honest. It's just slightly darker on the top right in person. There's very little tint compared to the October model. The only thing is the ips glow in the bottom right that can be noticeable


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khuzdul*
> 
> Hi overclock !
> 
> TL: DR is this during a moiré interference test normal for an IPS pannel ? video Test 2; this also happens if i scroll down the image
> 
> Yesterday i got my 2nd pg279q because the first one had some backlight bleeding, to be honest i could have live with it but had some huge color problems (october batch with QC sticker of fail) also i remember when i did tests (passmark monitor and eizo test) during the Moire interference tests had the same "problem" but the color problem was big enough to return it and didnt look up this further, at this point i dont know if it's normal from IPS panels because i tried on my GF's mintors (tn panels) and they dont change color like the pg279q not even the screen of our laptops.
> 
> Is just a shame because this monitor even from the package was beter, no BLB no color problems , except the moire patterns here some videos of how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help


This moiré is normal on these panels - I had 4 and all of them had it. But you will never notice it in real conditions. These tests patterns are very stressful for monitors and therefore they can behave like this. Just ignore it


----------



## Lecter2508

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, all this just sucks and not worth of 900 euro. Play lottery until you get decent one or try an Acer. I loved asus at first but now I like Acer better once I saw it in person...


After RMA the one I received in December, they sent me (NCIX) a November build. Except for a very light bleed (not visible most of the time anyway) on the left side close to the corner of the screen, it's almost perfect. No ugly and distracting yellowish glow on this model. I'm either lucky or they have improved their quality control. Of course at this price, I would have expect a perfect screen with no defects at all !


----------



## wlvv

I can't get 165hz to work. After turning Turbo on I only see 60 - 120hz options

Without Turbo 144hz with g-sync works fine

GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlvv*
> 
> I can't get 165hz to work. After turning Turbo on I only see 60 - 120hz options
> 
> Without Turbo 144hz with g-sync works fine
> 
> GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti


Only GTX 960+ supports 165 Hz with G-Sync. Don't worry you'll probably be better off with 144 Hz, which generally means less input lag.


----------



## NickLe

Just wanted to leave a comment, after so many troublesome affairs with this monitor..
Got an October build in December: no issues.
IPS glow: yes (negligible)
There are some of us with a decent build..
I was super antsy and nervous about a dud, but took the risk and am not disappointed.


----------



## Ryzone

I've been out of the loop for a while. Been sick with the Flu and finally starting to feel better. Is there anyone out there that is happy with their PG279Q?


----------



## olrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a while. Been sick with the Flu and finally starting to feel better. Is there anyone out there that is happy with their PG279Q?


I am !


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a while. Been sick with the Flu and finally starting to feel better. Is there anyone out there that is happy with their PG279Q?


I'm extremely happy with mine! (November panel), no bleed en minor (silver glow). This is a beast of a monitor, I'm really glad i send my Dell S2716DG back and took a chance with this one.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> I'm extremely happy with mine! (November panel), no bleed en minor (silver glow). This is a beast of a monitor, I'm really glad i send my Dell S2716DG back and took a chance with this one.


Good to hear.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> I'm extremely happy with mine! (November panel), no bleed en minor (silver glow). This is a beast of a monitor, I'm really glad i send my Dell S2716DG back and took a chance with this one.


How about uniformity? Still the #1 issue with these monitors unfortunately.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Maybe a reason why someone returned it, but important question - was the seal broken ? Btw, don't you mind that white uniformity ?


I actually completely forget about it when using the monitor.. Only remember it's there when I think about it lol.. I'm too busy having fun with games and enjoying them.. I do a lot of work from home on them as well and never notice the white being an issue either.. despite being on a lot of white page/content stuff all day long.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I actually completely forget about it when using the monitor.. Only remember it's there when I think about it lol.. I'm too busy having fun with games and enjoying them.. I do a lot of work from home on them as well and never notice the white being an issue either.. despite being on a lot of white page/content stuff all day long.


Yes, I don't have too much time for gaming but if I do I really want a quality. I just can't eat that I've paid 850 eur for a product with so many issues such BLB, extensive glow, dust and poor uniformity. I'm a programmer so I work in Eclipse the whole day so you can imagine what is it like to stare at it the whole day. It's 80% white background so if the uniformity sucks I can see it and it's a pain...


----------



## Armath

Update regarding my second defect PG279Q:

ASUS has refused to take it back, due to it having the original ASUS tape broken, and because it has a "QC PASSED" sticker on it.

So im sending it back to the reseller today, and then I will have to wait another month before getting another one... Hopefully they will soon get this **** sorted out, this yellow madness is ******* annoying.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Update regarding my second defect PG279Q:
> 
> ASUS has refused to take it back, due to it having the original ASUS tape broken, and because it has a "QC PASSED" sticker on it.
> 
> So im sending it back to the reseller today, and then I will have to wait another month before getting another one... Hopefully they will soon get this **** sorted out, this yellow madness is ******* annoying.


Whaaaat? Asus is selling repacked monitors with seal broken and QC sticker as new and they refuse to take it back ??? Tell me it's a joke...


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Update regarding my second defect PG279Q:
> 
> ASUS has refused to take it back, due to it having the original ASUS tape broken, and because it has a "QC PASSED" sticker on it.
> 
> So im sending it back to the reseller today, and then I will have to wait another month before getting another one... Hopefully they will soon get this **** sorted out, this yellow madness is ******* annoying.


This makes absolutely no sense.. These monitor have a 2-3 year warranty.. just because it "passed QC" doesn't mean it can't have a problem after it was shipped? Is Asus being complete asshats or what? What country are you from? I wonder if this is an isolated response..


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> This makes absolutely no sense.. These monitor have a 2-3 year warranty.. just because it "passed QC" doesn't mean it can't have a problem after it was shipped? Is Asus being complete asshats or what? What country are you from? I wonder if this is an isolated response..


I told them that so many people get theese boxes with QC sticker and original tape broken, but they insisted that it is not their issue, and they will have none of it. They shot it down completely.

Im from Denmark, it was also a danish division of ASUS customer service responding to the issue. I would be surprised if they didnt know hwats going on.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> I told them that so many people get theese boxes with QC sticker and original tape broken, but they insisted that it is not their issue, and they will have none of it. They shot it down completely.
> 
> Im from Denmark, it was also a danish division of ASUS customer service responding to the issue. I would be surprised if they didnt know hwats going on.


I would try and see if you can forward their response to Asus Global and get it resolved.. I'm pretty certain this is not standard across Asus and they are treating you badly for no good reasons.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> I told them that so many people get theese boxes with QC sticker and original tape broken, but they insisted that it is not their issue, and they will have none of it. They shot it down completely.
> 
> Im from Denmark, it was also a danish division of ASUS customer service responding to the issue. I would be surprised if they didnt know hwats going on.


Ridiculous, and whose issue is it? There are plenty of seal broken boxes all over the world and who else would do this for god sake? They even pretend they know nothing about it ? Of course, they can't make a confession right ? Sure they know but they can't say, otherwise they would face hundreds of class suits. Uff, this is too much, this was the last product I've ever bought from this company. Shame.


----------



## misiak

Uniformity of both XB271HU (left) and PG279Q (right) - October units. On Asus you can see that pressure point phenomena as well. Acer is much more yellowish. Retrospectively I can say both sucks hard :-/ Good I've returned them because I'm sure I couldn't live with it for 850 euros. My hopes goes for Viewsonic...


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> How about uniformity? Still the #1 issue with these monitors unfortunately.


The uniformity "issue" is highly overrated in my opinion. Most of the time you won't even notice it, unless you only use a very expensive screen to surf web stuff on all day long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> I told them that so many people get theese boxes with QC sticker and original tape broken, but they insisted that it is not their issue, and they will have none of it. They shot it down completely.
> 
> Im from Denmark, it was also a danish division of ASUS customer service responding to the issue. I would be surprised if they didnt know hwats going on.


Don't bother dealing with ASUS CS when you can return it to the seller. I'm from Denmark as well, and I just returned a defect PG279Q to Komplett. Cost me nothing, they pay for the return postage.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Uniformity of both XB271HU (left) and PG279Q (right) - October units. On Asus you can see that pressure point phenomena as well. Acer is much more yellowish. Retrospectively I can say both sucks hard :-/ Good I've returned them because I'm sure I couldn't live with it for 850 euros. My hopes goes for Viewsonic...


the XB comes out of the box with that eggshell color. Once you calibrate it, it is pure white.


----------



## dannyk8232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> the XB comes out of the box with that eggshell color. Once you calibrate it, it is pure white.


false

100% agree. The yellow out of the box on the Acer is irrelevant with about 30 seconds of rgb tinkering on the osd. The asus I returned was not tweakable at all and the yellow top half of the screen was a deal breaker.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> the *XB comes out of the box with that eggshell color*. Once you calibrate it, it is pure white.


The good ones don't. And calibrate only works when its even throughout the screen and this is almost never the case even that one is the pic. the bottom right is lighter color so you will still have uniformity issues.
Yellow uneven screen uniformity is a defect. Ive seen these with perfect white out of the box and they look soo much better than ones like this even after calibration.

As for the If you get yellow screen you should return it and get what you paid for.


----------



## C3321J6

edit wrong thread.


----------



## internisus

Does anyone have a line on when Newegg is going to have them back in stock? I'm getting very frustrated.

See, I sent my first and only PG279Q back on December 2nd, and after waiting some time I sent Newegg customer service an inquiry as to the status of my exchange. I figured that they just hadn't gotten the stock in yet to fill my replacement order, but no; actually, they treated my return as a refund and not an exchange, and they never told me. So I wasted a month waiting for them to do something they were never going to do. (I told them how pissed I was; no apology or anything.) Since I found that out, I've been back to refreshing the store page over and over every day, but I haven't seen it come back in stock in over two weeks of watching. If anyone has some information on when new units might show up, I'd sure like to hear it.

I got 3 months of Newegg Premier to allow free shipping on returns, and it's going to expire before I even get my second monitor at this rate. Whenever I do get it, it had better be perfect.


----------



## deaddis

I just got my first monitor, october batch, doesn't have any problems and very small backlight bleed. Got lucky it seems. The colors were really strange on my monitor with the default calibration, recalibrated and it and it looks great!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deaddis*
> 
> I just got my first monitor, october batch, doesn't have any problems and very small backlight bleed. Got lucky it seems. The colors were really strange on my monitor with the default calibration, recalibrated and it and it looks great!


Can you please post a pic of the color uniformity with all white background? Still biggest issue with these PGs imo.


----------



## Iching

Are these monitors still a ticking bomb?


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Are these monitors still a ticking bomb?


What do you mean? Mine is solid as a rock.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Are these monitors still a ticking bomb?


its not like they break at some point, its more like theyre perfect or crap when you get them. i have mine now since october and its fine. minor IPS glow on the lower right corner but its not noticable ingame. ive had 5 PG27*8*Q tho.. that one sucked.


----------



## alkoro

I have two questions:

After a week of usage i noticed two bright spots of 4x4 pixels, they are not dead just more bright. And you dont' really notice them if you are not purposely looking for it.(on the white screen).
Any idea what could have cause this?

The second question is about the uniformity, after a week of usage i noticed that the top right part of the screen has a patch that is darker, i think that the protective film isn't properly seated. And its only noticeable on white background.
And i think that the patch got slightly smaller during my week usage. Any idea if this is fixable? Heat treatment perhaps?

Here is a picture of it:


Would really appreciate any comments


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkoro*
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> After a week of usage i noticed two bright spots of 4x4 pixels, they are not dead just more bright. And you dont' really notice them if you are not purposely looking for it.(on the white screen).
> Any idea what could have cause this?
> 
> The second question is about the uniformity, after a week of usage i noticed that the top right part of the screen has a patch that is darker, i think that the protective film isn't properly seated. And its only noticeable on white background.
> And i think that the patch got slightly smaller during my week usage. Any idea if this is fixable? Heat treatment perhaps?
> 
> Here is a picture of it:
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate any comments


Wow, that uniformity looks bad on the left side as well. I would personally not accept that monitor.


----------



## alkoro

Maybe its the camera settings but to my eye left side looks like it should, i cant tell the difference between top and bottom, right down it also ok, the only thing i see i a slight discoloration in the top right.

Here is another pic with different settings:


----------



## Diversion

Got an e-mail from "Nowinstock" saying PG279Q was back in stock on Amazon but when I got to Amazon didn't show anything.. Was this actually in stock?


----------



## deaddis

Heres a few pictures, the one on the right is my old dell u2711.


----------



## eraserking

It was. It woke me up and I frantically ordered it. I'll comment back about it when it arrives. It will be my third display from Amazon (first having a dead pixel, and current/second one having awful bleed in the bottom right corner -- both September models with QC stickers on the box).


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eraserking*
> 
> It was. It woke me up and I frantically ordered it. I'll comment back about it when it arrives. It will be my third display from Amazon (first having a dead pixel, and current/second one having awful bleed in the bottom right corner -- both September models with QC stickers on the box).


Unbelievable! I'll never get my 3rd monitor :/ Took over a month for it to come back in stock and lost my chance. I'm not ordering from any other vendors except Amazon so I guess i have to wait another month.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Question for those who bought on Amazon and have returned the monitor back to them several times. Does Amazon not look down upon this or they don't care about this sort of thing?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> Question for those who bought on Amazon and have returned the monitor back to them several times. Does Amazon not look down upon this or they don't care about this sort of thing?


They'll accept return, but if it happens you do that multiple times, they'll maybe refuse it if units are not really broken like in "doesn't work". Every next purchase return will be suspicious. They'll usually redirect you to official Asus support instead of handling multiple returns for quality problems since their policy, while extremely customer friendly, is there to protect customers from broken products, not enable nitpicking. Also, your purchase, if found to be ok, will incur 10% repackaging fee.


----------



## Darylrese

People are still bothering with this dreadful monitor?


----------



## Cirice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> People are still bothering with this dreadful monitor?


When you have a good one it's very very far from dreadful, the opposite actually.


----------



## Gort3968

I'm starting to think the people that got bad units of this monitor must be overseas? I read about the issues with the 278 and I was reluctant to go for the 279...i tried to buy the XB1 Acer but its is in such short supply here in Australia at the moment...so I took the plunge and bought the Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q.

I even questioned my computer supplier about these issues and they were very honest and upfront...they said they sent back 80% of their previous 278 stock to Asus. I dunno if its because they are probably the biggest hardcore computer supplier in the country but they assured me that ASUS, had assured them, the batch they were getting of the new 279 models... was 'very well checked ' during the QC process. I think its true.

I dunno if I am just a lucky guy but this thing is absolutely amazing. Not a single dead pixel on it, in absolute pristine condition, not so much as a spec of dust on it anywhere...non existent 'bleed' that people are referring to?...which I think is simple a bit of glow from an IPS panel anyway.

It's bloody marvelous. I came from a Benq 120hz panel and this is simply gorgeous. Running it on my ninja PC (i7 6700k, 2 x Evga superclocked GTX980ti *backplate vid cards, Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 mobo and Corsair water cooling, 16G of Corsair LPX 3000mhz DDr4.

I unpacked it so carefully, thinking , 'if this ***** is going back its going to be packed right'...then I spent about and hour scanning the screen with various tools for so much as a half dead pixel...nothing! Checked it in zero light conditions and I reckon the panel glow is better than my previous Benq..pretty much non existent.....so happy.

Ran Fallout 4 and Rainbow Six siege as well as the current build of Star Citizen and I am sure a camera would have shown me just sitting here with my jaw agape.!!

ITS A KEEPER!


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gort3968*
> 
> I'm starting to think the people that got bad units of this monitor must be overseas? I read about the issues with the 278 and I was reluctant to go for the 279...i tried to buy the XB1 Acer but its is in such short supply here in Australia at the moment...so I took the plunge and bought the Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q.
> 
> I even questioned my computer supplier about these issues and they were very honest and upfront...they said they sent back 80% of their previous 278 stock to Asus. I dunno if its because they are probably the biggest hardcore computer supplier in the country but they assured me that ASUS, had assured them, the batch they were getting of the new 279 models... was 'very well checked ' during the QC process. I think its true.
> 
> I dunno if I am just a lucky guy but this thing is absolutely amazing. Not a single dead pixel on it, in absolute pristine condition, not so much as a spec of dust on it anywhere...non existent 'bleed' that people are referring to?...which I think is simple a bit of glow from an IPS panel anyway.
> 
> It's bloody marvelous. I came from a Benq 120hz panel and this is simply gorgeous. Running it on my ninja PC (i7 6700k, 2 x Evga superclocked GTX980ti *backplate vid cards, Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 mobo and Corsair water cooling, 16G of Corsair LPX 3000mhz DDr4.
> 
> I unpacked it so carefully, thinking , 'if this ***** is going back its going to be packed right'...then I spent about and hour scanning the screen with various tools for so much as a half dead pixel...nothing! Checked it in zero light conditions and I reckon the panel glow is better than my previous Benq..pretty much non existent.....so happy.
> 
> Ran Fallout 4 and Rainbow Six siege as well as the current build of Star Citizen and I am sure a camera would have shown me just sitting here with my jaw agape.!!
> 
> ITS A KEEPER!


I'm in the USA and my first one was horrible.. brown cast bottom right corner noticeable in every image.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gort3968*
> 
> I'm starting to think the people that got bad units of this monitor must be overseas? I read about the issues with the 278 and I was reluctant to go for the 279...i tried to buy the XB1 Acer but its is in such short supply here in Australia at the moment...so I took the plunge and bought the Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q.
> 
> I even questioned my computer supplier about these issues and they were very honest and upfront...they said they sent back 80% of their previous 278 stock to Asus. I dunno if its because they are probably the biggest hardcore computer supplier in the country but they assured me that ASUS, had assured them, the batch they were getting of the new 279 models... was 'very well checked ' during the QC process. I think its true.
> 
> I dunno if I am just a lucky guy but this thing is absolutely amazing. Not a single dead pixel on it, in absolute pristine condition, not so much as a spec of dust on it anywhere...non existent 'bleed' that people are referring to?...which I think is simple a bit of glow from an IPS panel anyway.
> 
> It's bloody marvelous. I came from a Benq 120hz panel and this is simply gorgeous. Running it on my ninja PC (i7 6700k, 2 x Evga superclocked GTX980ti *backplate vid cards, Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 mobo and Corsair water cooling, 16G of Corsair LPX 3000mhz DDr4.
> 
> I unpacked it so carefully, thinking , 'if this ***** is going back its going to be packed right'...then I spent about and hour scanning the screen with various tools for so much as a half dead pixel...nothing! Checked it in zero light conditions and I reckon the panel glow is better than my previous Benq..pretty much non existent.....so happy.
> 
> Ran Fallout 4 and Rainbow Six siege as well as the current build of Star Citizen and I am sure a camera would have shown me just sitting here with my jaw agape.!!
> 
> ITS A KEEPER!


I have been participating in this thread for several months, and have gone through 5 PGs. Only one had what I would consider to be acceptable BLB, but suffered from bad uniformity. All of them had bad uniformity in fact.

So it would appear possibly the BLB issues might be improving, but I have not been seeing any evidence that the white uniformity is resolved or even improved. So I would encourage everyone to check for this before deeming your PG as a keeper.

Literally, some of my PGs looked like someone pissed all over the screen it was so bad.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gort3968*
> 
> I'm starting to think the people that got bad units of this monitor must be overseas? I read about the issues with the 278 and I was reluctant to go for the 279...i tried to buy the XB1 Acer but its is in such short supply here in Australia at the moment...so I took the plunge and bought the Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q.
> 
> I even questioned my computer supplier about these issues and they were very honest and upfront...they said they sent back 80% of their previous 278 stock to Asus. I dunno if its because they are probably the biggest hardcore computer supplier in the country but they assured me that ASUS, had assured them, the batch they were getting of the new 279 models... was 'very well checked ' during the QC process. I think its true.
> 
> I dunno if I am just a lucky guy but this thing is absolutely amazing. Not a single dead pixel on it, in absolute pristine condition, not so much as a spec of dust on it anywhere...non existent 'bleed' that people are referring to?...which I think is simple a bit of glow from an IPS panel anyway.
> 
> It's bloody marvelous. I came from a Benq 120hz panel and this is simply gorgeous. Running it on my ninja PC (i7 6700k, 2 x Evga superclocked GTX980ti *backplate vid cards, Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 mobo and Corsair water cooling, 16G of Corsair LPX 3000mhz DDr4.
> 
> I unpacked it so carefully, thinking , 'if this ***** is going back its going to be packed right'...then I spent about and hour scanning the screen with various tools for so much as a half dead pixel...nothing! Checked it in zero light conditions and I reckon the panel glow is better than my previous Benq..pretty much non existent.....so happy.
> 
> Ran Fallout 4 and Rainbow Six siege as well as the current build of Star Citizen and I am sure a camera would have shown me just sitting here with my jaw agape.!!
> 
> ITS A KEEPER!


Where did you get it from? I'm looking to get one as well from Melbourne.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Literally, some of my PGs looked like someone pissed all over the screen it was so bad.


Uhoh, you're onto them


----------



## butler180sx

Hey mate im in Australia also and took the plunge yesterday and picked up a PG279Q. So far all i can say is WOW! What a flawless display. Beautiful colours, no dead pixels and amazing refresh rates. Maybe we are just lucky down under?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butler180sx*
> 
> Hey mate im in Australia also and took the plunge yesterday and picked up a PG279Q. So far all i can say is WOW! What a flawless display. Beautiful colours, no dead pixels and amazing refresh rates. Maybe we are just lucky down under?


How is the color uniformity? Would you be able to take a pic with it on an all white background, and 25-30 brightness?


----------



## Danzle

My Vendor has the PG279Q listed as IPS 165Hz Version, is that correct? And has the quality improved? Customer Reviews on that vendors site say that there are issue with totally wrong power cables, yellow glow and heavy BLB, but unfortunately no batch information.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> My Vendor has the PG279Q listed as IPS 165Hz Version, is that correct? And has the quality improved? Customer Reviews on that vendors site say that there are issue with totally wrong power cables, yellow glow and heavy BLB, but unfortunately no batch information.


As far as I can tell, this is still a crap shoot with high chances of getting one with bad BLB and/or color uniformity issues.


----------



## Gort3968

Mate I got it from Umart here in Brisbane. I believe they have a Headquarters in Melbourne. PcGear in VIctoria also have the Acer xb1 monitor (I think they have ONE in stock) but I didnt want to risk shipping a dud all the way to Queensland and then have to return it. I went with UMart Brisbane as they are like 10 minutes away, I am a long tome customer who has spent tens of thousands of $$ with them and if I have any issues with gear they are very good at looking after me should I return it .Umart are stating that arrivals of the new Acer is 'undetermined' apparently some issue with production/sourcing?

I'm a VERY fussy hardware geek and this monitor is the best thing I have ever owned....i guess they sent all the good ones to Australia hey?


----------



## Gort3968

yep 165hz is basically an overclock. As I have stated I must have been lucky, I have been giving this monitor gaming hell for the last day or so and its just impressed me immensely. I cant actually believe some of the horror stories I have heard but they must be true for so many people to return their monitors. I guess all high production companies have their 'bad runs' every now and then/ Like a car manufacturer that produces millions of great cars then releases a few thousands with 'defects' one in a while.

I'm running a i7 6700k cpou @4.6ghz, two Evga superclocked GTX980ti's , Corsair h20 cooling, Corsair LPX Vengeance 3000hz DDR4, ssd drives etc..etc..There might be a slight difference between the 144hz and 166hz...but I figured that I run games absolutley maxed graphically wise and even with my rig there isn't much I can run consistently at 165fps, so I have left it a 144hz for now, Gsync on and well I'm a happy little camper.


----------



## Allthehigheels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gort3968*
> 
> I'm starting to think the people that got bad units of this monitor must be overseas?


Sadly, not the case here.

I have a December Build. I've got bleed along the top, it's not too bad. However I have the dreaded yellow glow in the bottom right and it only gets worse the more you move your head to the right side.
White testing it's pretty good.

I tried to take it back today, to the shop I purchased from. They wouldn't test it in the dark, so obviously it didn't show anywhere near the issues I have in a dark room where I game, on my gaming monitor.

So I'll take it up with ASUS tomorrow and see what happens. It's a week old and I just had enough of the bleeding as it's quite obvious in Fallout 4 in a number of places.

I'll post up some pics tomorrow for everyone. Also have video.


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allthehigheels*
> 
> Sadly, not the case here.
> 
> I have a December Build. I've got bleed along the top, it's not too bad. However I have the dreaded yellow glow in the bottom right and it only gets worse the more you move your head to the right side.
> White testing it's pretty good.
> 
> I tried to take it back today, to the shop I purchased from. They wouldn't test it in the dark, so obviously it didn't show anywhere near the issues I have in a dark room where I game, on my gaming monitor.
> 
> So I'll take it up with ASUS tomorrow and see what happens. It's a week old and I just had enough of the bleeding as it's quite obvious in Fallout 4 in a number of places.
> 
> I'll post up some pics tomorrow for everyone. Also have video.


December build? First I have heard of, nice to hear.

How is the uniformity?

What is the beginning of the serial number?

F*9*LMQ - September
F*A*LMQ - October
F*B*LMQ - November
December?


----------



## Allthehigheels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> December build? First I have heard of, nice to hear.
> 
> How is the uniformity?
> 
> What is the beginning of the serial number?
> 
> F*9*LMQ - September
> F*A*LMQ - October
> F*B*LMQ - November
> December?


Uniformity is quite good compared to what I've seen in most posts / people that are having issues there.

F*C*LMQ









Yeah AU was hard to come buy in stock, looks like they came good late Dec or early Jan - not totally sure as I was on holidays etc.


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allthehigheels*
> 
> Uniformity is quite good compared to what I've seen in most posts / people that are having issues there.
> 
> F*C*LMQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah AU was hard to come buy in stock, looks like they came good late Dec or early Jan - not totally sure as I was on holidays etc.


Great, thanks!

Maybe i will give it a last try (On my fitfth monitor now)
4/5 had dust specks
2/5 had pressure marks (shining dots about 4x4 and 2x6 px)
2/5 had defect pixels (4 px in total)
All had uniformity issues, some more and some less.

My fifth monitor have 3 pressure marks, or shining dots.
Some uniformity issues.

Allthough minimal BLB and Glow


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> Great, thanks!
> 
> Maybe i will give it a last try (On my fitfth monitor now)
> 4/5 had dust specks
> 2/5 had pressure marks (shining dots about 4x4 and 2x6 px)
> 2/5 had defect pixels (4 px in total)
> All had uniformity issues, some more and some less.
> 
> My fifth monitor have 3 pressure marks, or shining dots.
> Some uniformity issues.
> 
> Allthough minimal BLB and Glow


Sorry if someone has already suggested this, but then maybe you should consider trying an Acer xb1? It is not nearly as plagued with the same issues as this monitor is


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Sorry if someone has already suggested this, but then maybe you should consider trying an Acer xb1? It is not nearly as plagued with the same issues as this monitor is


No need to apologize







I am also already considering that, but the problem is that I got this monitor on the Black Friday sale at my local retailer, and they do not have the acer xb1. If they would, then they probably would give it for the same discount price.

And due to the problems I have had with this monitor, I am glad that I bought it from my local retailer. I am not found of RMA processes in general, but I think it would be more troublesome ordering it from somewhere else.

Little off-topic, but how is the uniformity on the xb1. How common is it that you get a monitor without uniformity issues?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> No need to apologize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also already considering that, but the problem is that I got this monitor on the Black Friday sale at my local retailer, and they do not have the acer xb1. If they would, then they probably would give it for the same discount price.
> 
> And due to the problems I have had with this monitor, I am glad that I bought it from my local retailer. I am not found of RMA processes in general, but I think it would be more troublesome ordering it from somewhere else.
> 
> Little off-topic, but how is the uniformity on the xb1. How common is it that you get a monitor without uniformity issues?


In my experience, night and day different. I went through 5 PB's, all with severe uniformity issues. I went through a couple of XBs for misc. reasons, but all of them had great uniformity. Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## mikesgt

And another....


----------



## RawN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> In my experience, night and day different. I went through 5 PB's, all with severe uniformity issues. I went through a couple of XBs for misc. reasons, but all of them had great uniformity. Here is a pic of mine:


That sounds great! I wish I had the same uniformity on my PG279Q. I think that is the biggest issue with this monitor, and for me the most annoying issue.
What were the other reasons that made you go through several xb1? Dust specks, bleed, glow?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> That sounds great! I wish I had the same uniformity on my PG279Q. I think that is the biggest issue with this monitor, and for me the most annoying issue.
> What were the other reasons that made you go through several xb1? Dust specks, bleed, glow?


Dead pixels primarily. One of them had very slight bleed, so I had to choose between the one I have now and that one, so I returned the one with slight bleed. Really, all of them would have been keepers if it wasn't for the pixel issues. All of them had great uniformity.


----------



## internisus

Newegg just got them in stock. I managed to get my order in. No email canceling it yet... fingers crossed. Hurry if you've been waiting; I know their auto-notify is garbage, so hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## Diversion

I just got a NowInStock.com email for Amazon having them in stock but they aren't in stock.. I think NowInStock is broken. Newegg out of stock as of right now.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I just got a NowInStock.com email for Amazon having them in stock but they aren't in stock.. I think NowInStock is broken. Newegg out of stock as of right now.


i got one from amazon 2min ago - must of sold out FAST


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> i got one from amazon 2min ago - must of sold out FAST


It's gotta be an error/issue with NowinStock.. I went the moment the alert got sent to me.. There is no way Amazon sold out that quickly.

Edit: You mean you actually ordered one from Amazon?

Edit2: What blows my mind is that returned PG279Qs are selling for far more than brand new ones.. Even from Amazon warehouse.. how does any of this make sense lol? Supply and demand I guess.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It's gotta be an error/issue with NowinStock.. I went the moment the alert got sent to me.. There is no way Amazon sold out that quickly.
> 
> Edit: You mean you actually ordered one from Amazon?


yep, shipped & sold by amazon. Will arrive on 1/29/16 with 1 day shipping

I have a really good xb271hu - I just hate the stand.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It's gotta be an error/issue with NowinStock.. I went the moment the alert got sent to me.. There is no way Amazon sold out that quickly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> yep, shipped & sold by amazon. Will arrive on 1/29/16 with 1 day shipping


Wow.. I never got an email from Amazon on the in-stock alert.. I signed up for it but I guess it expired maybe.. Where do you go to get the alerts... this is the 3rd time I missed my chance in the past 2 weeks to order one. Lol.


----------



## krotondo

nowinstock is where I got my alert, just luck i guess


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> nowinstock is where I got my alert, just luck i guess


Makes no sense.. I got the Nowinstock alert at exactly 11:48AM EST.. And nothing on Amazon. How could you see stock when I didn't see any stock?


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Makes no sense.. I got the Nowinstock alert at exactly 11:48AM EST.. And nothing on Amazon. How could you see stock when I didn't see any stock?


I had to do it twice - got an error the first time.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> I had to do it twice - got an error the first time.


Lol, I refreshed Amazon like a million times for about 10 minutes and it never showed up.. It just showed up as "sold by other sellers" .. I feel like it won't show me I can buy another because I bought it already or something.. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## krotondo

I bought 4 xb271hu & returned 3 of them. Hopeing the PG is a keeper and i will return the XB or sell it on here because it is actually a good sample, no blb no dust and no dead pixels


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> I bought 4 xb271hu & returned 3 of them. Hopeing the PG is a keeper and i will return the XB or sell it on here because it is actually a good sample, no blb no dust and no dead pixels


Wow out of 4 XB1s only one was good? What was wrong with the other 3? Pixel/dust issues?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> yep, shipped & sold by amazon. Will arrive on 1/29/16 with 1 day shipping
> 
> I have a really good xb271hu - I just hate the stand.


I am kind of in the same boat, I have a really good XB but I'm not a big fan of the stand. I would prefer to get a really good PG, however I doubt there is going to be PG that will beat the XB in quality especially when it comes to uniformity.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I am kind of in the same boat, I have a really good XB but I'm not a big fan of the stand. I would prefer to get a really good PG, however I doubt there is going to be PG that will beat the XB in quality especially when it comes to uniformity.


yep, amazon emailed me to make sure im happy becasue of the three returns. It was not a threat or warning but it makes me hesitant to order another from them and have to return it.

I may try other sellers when they get more PG's then sell the XB on the market since its a good panel


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> yep, amazon emailed me to make sure im happy becasue of the three returns. It was not a threat or warning but it makes me hesitant to order another from them and have to return it.
> 
> I may try other sellers when they get more PG's then sell the XB on the market since its a good panel


i also got an email about the returns. Probably won't be trying any more of pg lottery on Amazon, just newegg.


----------



## krotondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> i also got an email about the returns. Probably won't be trying any more of pg lottery on Amazon, just newegg.


how many returns did you do?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krotondo*
> 
> how many returns did you do?


i think 5 PGs and maybe 2 XBs. However, i did call them after I got the email and said they all had issues, and they said that is fine, they just wanted to follow-up to see if there was some other problem they need to address because of the returns, and my account was perfectly fine.


----------



## BoredErica

Checked back to see if things have improved. I guess not.


----------



## motivman

I know this thread is for the PG279Q, but for anyone interested, newegg has the PG27AQ in stock. I just ordered one, and signed up for newegg premiere, in case i have to exhange it for any reason.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236677


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> I know this thread is for the PG279Q, but for anyone interested, newegg has the PG27AQ in stock. I just ordered one, and signed up for newegg premiere, in case i have to exhange it for any reason.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236677


This is only 60 Hz though right?


----------



## motivman

60hz, but 4k and Gsync.


----------



## michael-ocn

I've had a sept pg279 panel since before xmas. Its definitely not perfect, but i'm keeping it. The biggest flaw is the slight yellow tinting on the top 1/4 of the panel. I know its there from looking at white screens, but honestly, i dont notice it in regular use. I can force myself to see it by dragging a window with white in it from bottom to top of the screen, but i got tired of picking that scab. The next biggest thing is some ips glow from the corners. I can notice it it in dark movies or games when there is no other light, but I almost always have some lighting and with some other lighting, honestly, i don't really notice the glow.

This monitor is a keeper for me. The vivid images at variable high gsync'd framerates are fantastic. I'll think about an upgrade if/when a big pascal gpu ends up in my kickass-x99 rig.. A curved 34" super ultra wide aspect ratio monitor would be glorious for gaming. Until then, i'll be rockin the swift.


----------



## Merioch

I bought a PG279Q two weeks ago and it had serious backlight bleeding issues plus there were two dust particles under the screen (it was from the November batch). I returned it to the store and this week I got a replacement product (from the October batch). Though it has the dreaded quality assurance sticker on the box the panel looks way better than on the first one. No dead pixels or dust and the backlight bleeding is way less severe. And here comes my dilemma. Is it severe enough to go through the return process again? And do I have a good chance of getting a panel with less backlight bleeding?
Please take a look at the attached pictures and tell your opinion. I use the settings recommended by tftcentral, so the brightness level is set to a relatively low 25.


----------



## internisus

That looks quite bad for 25 brightness, Merioch. Are you not noticing it in regular use, especially in a dark game like Resident Evil?

It looks okay on that title screen with ambient room lighting, so I suspect that your camera is exaggerating the bleed quite a bit in the dark photo, especially since the ROG eye light is overdeveloped. Even so, it looks similar to the September one that I grudgingly decided to send back.


----------



## Merioch

Thanks for you reply, internisus. I only notice it when the game is rendering something dark in the bottom right corner of the screen and when I have the time to look around on the screen. So with action games it's less noticeable but with adventure games or RPGs it can be bothersome. Especially since I know where to look and for what.
It's definitely not something that you can't live with but I'm expecting a bit more from a 850 euro monitor especially when I look at my 300 euro Dell U2312HM or my friend's Dell U2715H. They have zero problem with backlight bleeding even in pitch dark rooms. And they also have IPS panels (I know, it's different technology and their refresh rate is 60Hz only).
But still, if we can call the panel I have now in the PG279Q acceptable or even good compared to what most people have, I might consider keeping it. I'm not willing to play this back and forth with the store, especially if I have more chance for ending up with something way worse.
And how did your return end, internisus? Did you get a replacement product that works fine or did you go for a refund?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merioch*
> 
> I bought a PG279Q two weeks ago and it had serious backlight bleeding issues plus there were two dust particles under the screen (it was from the November batch). I returned it to the store and this week I got a replacement product (from the October batch). Though it has the dreaded quality assurance sticker on the box the panel looks way better than on the first one. No dead pixels or dust and the backlight bleeding is way less severe. And here comes my dilemma. Is it severe enough to go through the return process again? And do I have a good chance of getting a panel with less backlight bleeding?
> Please take a look at the attached pictures and tell your opinion. I use the settings recommended by tftcentral, so the brightness level is set to a relatively low 25.


Not to be a downer, but I would not accept all that BLB, but that is just me. How is the uniformity?


----------



## Merioch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Not to be a downer, but I would not accept all that BLB, but that is just me. How is the uniformity?


Thanks for you opinion, mikesgt. As for panel uniformity, I took an all white picture so you can also take a look at it.



I also took a few other shots because I noticed that part of the light that was visible on my previous images were coming from IPS glow. I moved the camera a bit around to eliminate as much IPS glow as possible. Here they are:


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merioch*
> 
> Thanks for you opinion, mikesgt. As for panel uniformity, I took an all white picture so you can also take a look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a few other shots because I noticed that part of the light that was visible on my previous images were coming from IPS glow. I moved the camera a bit around to eliminate as much IPS glow as possible. Here they are:


I don't know man, to each his own... Me, personally, I wouldn't settle with it because of the obvious BLB, and you can see yellow tint on the top 1/3rd of the panel in that white pic you posted, which is a huge issue with these. Some people don't really care too much because you don't really see it in games, only when on desktop our browsing the web.

That being said, the chances of getting one without either of these issues is very low. And I have definitely seen (and personally owned) PGs with worse color uniformity.

One huge lottery here. Does it bother you when you use it?


----------



## Merioch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I don't know man, to each his own... Me, personally, I wouldn't settle with it because of the obvious BLB, and you can see yellow tint on the top 1/3rd of the panel in that white pic you posted, which is a huge issue with these. Some people don't really care too much because you don't really see it in games, only when on desktop our browsing the web.
> 
> That being said, the chances of getting one without either of these issues is very low. And I have definitely seen (and personally owned) PGs with worse color uniformity.
> 
> One huge lottery here. Does it bother you when you use it?


When I'm using the monitor the BLB is not that obtrusive for me, I tested it thoroughly with many different games today. But for the yellow tint, it bothers me more and more. The problem is that I would stick with the monitor if it would be only one or the other because I really love the high refresh rate and G-Sync. But the more of these defects I notice the harder it gets to justify that all the pros worth these cons. And what makes the whole situation really sad and infuriating is that I don't have any other choice if I want a monitor with similar specs. As you said, it's just a huge lottery.

May I ask what kind of display you settled upon in the end?


----------



## BritishAdam

The first two pictures are with 25% brightness the following two with 0% brightness. It honestly doesn't look as bad in person the camera exaggerates it but still....it cost me £730 -_-


----------



## Merioch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishAdam*
> 
> The first two pictures are with 25% brightness the following two with 0% brightness. It honestly doesn't look as bad in person the camera exaggerates it but still....it cost me £730 -_-


It seems that we are in the same boat. For me, only the pics with 25% brightness matter because I wouldn't use the screen with 0% brightness. Could you make some pics with some ambient light and could you move the camera a bit around (a bit farther away from the monitor) to eliminate most of the IPS glow? Like some of the last pics I posted.
With the yellow tint and the visible BLB on your monitor the question is the same for you. Are these things obtrusive for you when you use the screen and do you like the features only the PG279Q have to make these faults acceptable?
I haven't made my decision yet. If there would be a monitor with similar specs on the market within the following 6 months I would surely get a refund on this one and wait. I would also wait if I could rely on ASUS that they pull their QA together. But to be honest, I don't see it as something that likely will happen.


----------



## BritishAdam

Brightness at 35 in well lit room when browsing / playing games...
To answer the question no not really in real world scenarios but it is frustrating knowing that it's there and I'm quite OCD together with how expensive the thing is!


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merioch*
> 
> When I'm using the monitor the BLB is not that obtrusive for me, I tested it thoroughly with many different games today. But for the yellow tint, it bothers me more and more. The problem is that I would stick with the monitor if it would be only one or the other because I really love the high refresh rate and G-Sync. But the more of these defects I notice the harder it gets to justify that all the pros worth these cons. And what makes the whole situation really sad and infuriating is that I don't have any other choice if I want a monitor with similar specs. As you said, it's just a huge lottery.
> 
> May I ask what kind of display you settled upon in the end?


I ended up with an Acer XB271hu. The tint was too much for me on the PGs. I managed to get one PG that had acceptable BLB, but the uniformity was too poor. The XB I have has zero BLB and 100% white uniformity.


----------



## Merioch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I ended up with an Acer XB271hu. The tint was too much for me on the PGs. I managed to get one PG that had acceptable BLB, but the uniformity was too poor. The XB I have has zero BLB and 100% white uniformity.


Hmm... this piece of information might alter my decision. I also read on other forums that with the XB271HU people had less problems which suggests that maybe Acer has better QC than Asus (because they use the exact same panels). The only problem is that they don't sell the XB271HU in the Netherlands yet.
Now I have to choose if I go for a refund and gamble with the Acer (though with way better chances for a faultless panel) in a few months when it becomes available here or I just accept that fate is cruel, the world is less than perfect and keep this Asus. Decisions again...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merioch*
> 
> Hmm... this piece of information might alter my decision. I also read on other forums that with the XB271HU people had less problems which suggests that maybe Acer has better QC than Asus (because they use the exact same panels). The only problem is that they don't sell the XB271HU in the Netherlands yet.
> Now I have to choose if I go for a refund and gamble with the Acer (though with way better chances for a faultless panel) in a few months when it becomes available here or I just accept that fate is cruel, the world is less than perfect and keep this Asus. Decisions again...


still a lottery with the Acer, but a lottery with anything really if you think about it. I would say, wayyyyy better chances at getting a good Acer than Asus. And for the record, I am a huge Asus fan.

The panel used in both is the same, from what I have read on here it has to do with the way it is mounted in the frame and overall design. I don't see the issues with the PG going away without a redesign of the monitor coupled with better QC process to catch the bad ones from leaving the factory. I am going to guess it will be a long time, if ever, before we see these changes.

Here are a couple pics of my XB for your reference:





Both were taken with a phone camera, so the BLB pic is very exaggerated, I don't see any of that in person, only minor silver IPS glow.


----------



## Merioch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> still a lottery with the Acer, but a lottery with anything really if you think about it. I would say, wayyyyy better chances at getting a good Acer than Asus. And for the record, I am a huge Asus fan.
> 
> The panel used in both is the same, from what I have read on here it has to do with the way it is mounted in the frame and overall design. I don't see the issues with the PG going away without a redesign of the monitor coupled with better QC process to catch the bad ones from leaving the factory. I am going to guess it will be a long time, if ever, before we see these changes.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my XB for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were taken with a phone camera, so the BLB pic is very exaggerated, I don't see any of that in person, only minor silver IPS glow.


Thanks for the pics, mikesgt. Now that's what I call screen uniformity. And the silver IPS glow that can be seen on the other image also looks pretty normal. I would trade my Asus for your Acer any day of the week.
I'm sure now that I'm going for a refund and test my luck with the Acer as soon as it becomes available in the stores here. As you said, it will be still a gamble, but a gamble with better odds.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merioch*
> 
> Thanks for the pics, mikesgt. Now that's what I call screen uniformity. And the silver IPS glow that can be seen on the other image also looks pretty normal. I would trade my Asus for your Acer any day of the week.
> I'm sure now that I'm going for a refund and test my luck with the Acer as soon as it becomes available in the stores here. As you said, it will be still a gamble, but a gamble with better odds.


I think that is a good call!


----------



## RawN

I really love the PG279Q except for the uniformity issues, I really think that is the biggest flaw with this monitor. Wonder if it is even possible to recieve one without this issue? What is the reason behind it? Is it the build structure, how the panel is mounted with the backlight, and back cover? Or do we simply just blame the panel lottery?


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawN*
> 
> I really love the PG279Q except for the uniformity issues, I really think that is the biggest flaw with this monitor. Wonder if it is even possible to recieve one without this issue? What is the reason behind it? Is it the build structure, how the panel is mounted with the backlight, and back cover? Or do we simply just blame the panel lottery?


from what I read on this forum, it has something to do with how the panel is attached to the bezel which doesn't really make sense to me, regarding the uniformity problems. It does explain the bad backlight bleed problems, but not really the color uniformity. Not sure either why the uniformity is so bad with this monitor compared to the Acer version which uses the exact same panel.


----------



## C3321J6

Uniformity is a panel defect has nothing to do with hows its mounted. Also the 271HU isn't using the same panel as the 279Q.
TFT reviewed the 279Q also CallsignVega opened his 271HU's and the model numbers on the panels are different.


----------



## xentrox

Is it safe to assume that the same AU panel that's in the XB271U is the one being used in this PG279Q? Skimming through the gallery pictures of this thread I see many similarities in defects... Just wondering if my 3rd replacement comes back a dud, whether to try out the ASUS train or if it's not worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the same AU panel that's in the XB271U is the one being used in this PG279Q? Skimming through the gallery pictures of this thread I see many similarities in defects... Just wondering if my 3rd replacement comes back a dud, whether to try out the ASUS train or if it's not worth it.


PG279Q glow seems to be more yellow/orange usually.


----------



## kaelthai

Decided to buy one of these yesterday. It's a december model.

I would like to hear your thoughts on this panel. The BLB is quite minor at 21-25 brightness and a bit visible at 50 and higher. Only the bottom right is really visible in games. It's a (bad) phone camera so the images aren't that great.

First image is 25% brightness, second 50% third also 50%. blue thing on the left is the collapsed windows taskbar.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*


Wow... I just can't help but cringe looking at that. My XB1 units had almost 30% of the severity in comparison and I still couldn't stand looking at it.

I guess some people are more tolerable than others when it comes to BLB. For me this is beyond unacceptable.


----------



## kaelthai

I haven't made up my mind yet about whether to return it or not. It looks worse on the picture but it is definitely noticable in some dark games. So I though I'd get some other opinions. It's not worth the 850 euros I paid for it that's for sure.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Wow... I just can't help but cringe looking at that. My XB1 units had almost 30% of the severity in comparison and I still couldn't stand looking at it.
> 
> I guess some people are more tolerable than others when it comes to BLB. For me this is beyond unacceptable.


I agree, I would cringe each time I see that on an all black screen or watching a video/movie on the monitor. Hate to see that the Dec. units don't seem to have improved much in this category either.... I personally don't see Asus upping the quality of these monitors any time soon, if ever. Heck, it may not even be possible based on sheer design.


----------



## RawN

I would give some more time. The BLB on my 3 latest PG279Q improved a lot after a few days. What about uniformity, anything you notice when using it?


----------



## kaelthai

I've looked at some white backgrounds I don't see some of the yellow hues found on a lot of other screenshots in this thread but it doesn't seem consistent throughout. Some places on the display seem a little bit darker than others.

If the BLB would improve I would probably keep it but after playing some Metro Last light (with the fps preset) I can say the bottom right corner really bothers me now. It's too bad the XB271HU is not for sale in the Netherlands or I would've bought a ticket in that lottery.


----------



## rwtd

Here are some pictures of mine in a dark room with the monitor set to 100% brightness. It's a december unit. I haven't spotted any dead pixels so far, the red dots on the left are reflections from the camera light. The pictures were taken from a distance of about 70 cm from the panel.




The light from the lower right corner is quite distracting and noticeable in dark games even at 0% brightness.


----------



## kaelthai

These pictures were also taken under similar conditions as your photos. A dark room, monitor brightness at 100%, about 50-70 cm distance. Unfortunately with a phone camera but the bleed is also visible to the eye.




This image was taken from Metro: LL at 80% brightness with 75% saturation enabled. The whole bottom right is all BLB, the light above is ambient lighting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The light from the lower right corner is quite distracting and noticeable in dark games even at 0% brightness.


Yeah IPS is really not suitable for immersive gaming especially in darker game environments.


----------



## jlp0209

Rwtd and kaelthai: both of your units would be auto-returns for me. Sorry to say. I can deal with a small amount of BLB if everything else about the monitor is good (uniformity, dead/stuck pixels). But it crosses the line when BLB is visible in regular usage and certainly while on dark backgrounds within games. You are paying a lot of money for these monitors. Demand better.

And also, don't fret about not yet buying into the XB1 lottery. XB1 number 7 is getting delivered to me tomorrow


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Rwtd and kaelthai: both of your units would be auto-returns for me. Sorry to say. I can deal with a small amount of BLB if everything else about the monitor is good (uniformity, dead/stuck pixels). But it crosses the line when BLB is visible in regular usage and certainly while on dark backgrounds within games. You are paying a lot of money for these monitors. Demand better.
> 
> And also, don't fret about not yet buying into the XB1 lottery. XB1 number 7 is getting delivered to me tomorrow


Damn... 7? I don't think I have seen anyone go through that many XB1's... where are you getting them from? Kind of surprised they aren't concerned about the amount of returns. What was wrong with the previous 6 if you don't mine me asking? The XB has a much higher track record for keepers, so to hear that you have went through 6 is just mind blowing.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> These pictures were also taken under similar conditions as your photos. A dark room, monitor brightness at 100%, about 50-70 cm distance. Unfortunately with a phone camera but the bleed is also visible to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image was taken from Metro: LL at 80% brightness with 75% saturation enabled. The whole bottom right is all BLB, the light above is ambient lighting.


No offense, but that would be shipped back asap. That is ridiculous. Still can't believe that is a Dec. model too. How that even made it out of the Asus factory is beyond me, completely unacceptable at this price point.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Damn... 7? I don't think I have seen anyone go through that many XB1's... where are you getting them from? Kind of surprised they aren't concerned about the amount of returns. What was wrong with the previous 6 if you don't mine me asking? The XB has a much higher track record for keepers, so to hear that you have went through 6 is just mind blowing.


I've posted in the XB1 thread, don't want to go off topic here. But yes- 4 from Amazon, 2 from Newegg. All had combo of dead or stuck pixels, bad BLB, and a hair under the screen. I've fared no better with the PG279 (tried 2, no desire to try more). And I got an email from Amazon support about the returns, asking what they can do to improve, etc. Number 7 is from Frys, figured to try them because if I get a good one I can at least get a warranty through them here in IL and not rely solely on manufacturer. If #7 isn't good that'll be it for me. I think someone over in the XB1 thread went through at least 8 monitors.


----------



## kaelthai

Thanks for the advice! Yeah im going to ask for a return tomorrow. I saw the xb271hu coming in to stock to some dutch retailers so I will probably just refund this one .


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I think someone over in the XB1 thread went through at least 8 monitors.


That would be me.


----------



## rwtd

I was wondering whether the lower right corner is just ips glow, but then it's strange that the left corner doesn't bother me so much. So I took some images from about 2.7 m away which should eliminate the glow that appears when viewing from an angle. The brightness is at 100 and with the camera viewing the monitor roughly from straight on (ignore the hot pixels from the camera):



Perhaps the glow kind of amplifies or makes much more conspicuous the light from the backlight bleed when sitting at a normal distance from the screen. Anyway, even this level of bleed without the glow effect can be distracting enough.

This image is from about 2.1m distance, same monitor settings. It might give some more detail.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I was wondering whether the lower right corner is just ips glow, but then it's strange that the left corner doesn't bother me so much. So I took some images from about 2.7 m away which should eliminate the glow that appears when viewing from an angle. The brightness is at 100 and with the camera viewing the monitor roughly from straight on (ignore the hot pixels from the camera):
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the glow kind of amplifies or makes much more conspicuous the light from the backlight bleed when sitting at a normal distance from the screen. Anyway, even this level of bleed without the glow effect can be distracting enough.
> 
> This image is from about 2.1m distance, same monitor settings. It might give some more detail.


Those photos look better to me. Still BLB on left side and top left. Bottom corners look like typical silver glow in 2 of your photos and more orange in the 3rd? If you can't see it in regular usage and games it could be a keeper. If that's the case, congrats.


----------



## internisus

I finally got my December model (last one I was able to get was manufactured in September), and it's mostly the same. Bad white uniformity along the vertical axis, although it's bothering me less now; might be reduced. Same pattern of backlight bleed, although it may be less orange and more blue this time. Hard to tell.

However, with this model I am having problems overclocking past 144Hz. When I try I just get a black screen telling me that there's no displayport signal. Also, even at 144Hz, if I press the turbo button sometimes it'll cause the screen to go black and say "out of range." Only by attempting and failing to overclock and then turning the overclock off again so it reboots can I get the monitor to show the desktop again.

I'm having trouble finding pretty much any reports of either of these problems. It seems like everybody is able to overclock to 165Hz without a problem. (It was certainly easy for me to do with my last model!)

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Those photos look better to me. Still BLB on left side and top left. Bottom corners look like typical silver glow in 2 of your photos and more orange in the 3rd? If you can't see it in regular usage and games it could be a keeper. If that's the case, congrats.


Bottom right definitely is blb, I doesn't disappear if you look at it from a perpendicular angle. These images were taken from such a distance and angle that no ips glow should be seen at all. Unfortunately it ruins the image for me (maybe a combination of the glow reinforcing the bleed?) so I'm going to return it.


----------



## d4n0wnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internisus*
> 
> I finally got my December model (last one I was able to get was manufactured in September), and it's mostly the same. Bad white uniformity along the vertical axis, although it's bothering me less now; might be reduced. Same pattern of backlight bleed, although it may be less orange and more blue this time. Hard to tell.
> 
> However, with this model I am having problems overclocking past 144Hz. When I try I just get a black screen telling me that there's no displayport signal. Also, even at 144Hz, if I press the turbo button sometimes it'll cause the screen to go black and say "out of range." Only by attempting and failing to overclock and then turning the overclock off again so it reboots can I get the monitor to show the desktop again.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding pretty much any reports of either of these problems. It seems like everybody is able to overclock to 165Hz without a problem. (It was certainly easy for me to do with my last model!)
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?


Do you have a capable geforce 700 series or above?


----------



## Armath

Third PG279Q came in this weekend.

November build

As the previous 2, this one also has terrible yellow hue, this time in the entire top and left half of the screen - only the right bottom "goes free" and it looks to be due to severe BLB in that corner - since 3 corners has BLB, specially lower right - and also some light blb in the sides and top.

Sounds bad? Well it is - but weirdly enough the eyes get used to it.... But ok, I will RMA it and hopefully soon get a panel that has the functionality and quality this price range should deliver.

cya in 3 weeks for next review.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Third PG279Q came in this weekend.
> 
> November build
> 
> As the previous 2, this one also has terrible yellow hue, this time in the entire top and left half of the screen - only the right bottom "goes free" and it looks to be due to severe BLB in that corner - since 3 corners has BLB, specially lower right - and also some light blb in the sides and top.
> 
> Sounds bad? Well it is - but weirdly enough the eyes get used to it.... But ok, I will RMA it and hopefully soon get a panel that has the functionality and quality this price range should deliver.
> 
> cya in 3 weeks for next review.


Why not try the Acer XB1? I really don't see these issues going away for this monitor, especially the uniformity. Much higher chances of scoring a good XB1 than the PG imo.


----------



## mikesgt

Interesting, when you try to look up the PG on newegg, it looks like it was pulled. The search results pull it up, but when you click on it, the product is not found. I wonder if they are stopping sales of this monitor for the time being?


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Why not try the Acer XB1? I really don't see these issues going away for this monitor, especially the uniformity. Much higher chances of scoring a good XB1 than the PG imo.


Nearly same panel type - I think the only thing to do for now, is wait for the next line of 144hz IPS monitors... Because it seems like they just cannot get it right with the current panel.

I have 3 other monitors in the house - and I have never in my life seen any of the issues Ive had on my 3 PG279Q's.

Today I was talking with Asus about hte next RMA - and to my suprise, they told me that they cannot "say good" for their product, and that I should request a refund rather than RMA if I wanted a fully functional monitor - since it wasn't going to happen.

And that was the words from the next level guys not the one in the customer relations...

Sad times...


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armath*
> 
> Nearly same panel type - I think the only thing to do for now, is wait for the next line of 144hz IPS monitors... Because it seems like they just cannot get it right with the current panel.
> 
> I have 3 other monitors in the house - and I have never in my life seen any of the issues Ive had on my 3 PG279Q's.
> 
> Today I was talking with Asus about hte next RMA - and to my suprise, they told me that they cannot "say good" for their product, and that I should request a refund rather than RMA if I wanted a fully functional monitor - since it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> And that was the words from the next level guys not the one in the customer relations...
> 
> Sad times...


I went through at least 5-6 PG's before going to the XB route, and got a good XB within 2 monitors. The uniformity is night and day different, and the BLB does not exist, all silver IPS glow. Telling ya, big difference in the two even though they use a similar panel (not the same model, CallsignVega proved that).


----------



## Diversion

Got tired of Amazon never having stock for more than 5 minutes on the 279Q.. Ordered from Newegg just now for my 3rd unit.. Hoping for better white uniformity! Let you know, think it shows up on Saturday.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Got tired of Amazon never having stock for more than 5 minutes on the 279Q.. Ordered from Newegg just now for my 3rd unit.. Hoping for better white uniformity! Let you know, think it shows up on Saturday.


I am done ordering from Amazon, got the email about their return policy so no more returns with them. I ordered one of these off newegg, even though I have a good XB. I will give it one more shot....


----------



## Criterium3

Hello guys I received this monitor today from Amazon UK. ITs sick! Love it! change from 60hz to 144 is crazy. Can I ask you what is best color you are using for it? Thank you Like contrast and ****..


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Criterium3*
> 
> Hello guys I received this monitor today from Amazon UK. ITs sick! Love it! change from 60hz to 144 is crazy. Can I ask you what is best color you are using for it? Thank you Like contrast and ****..


Glad you like it. Can you tell us a bit more about it, such as manufacturer date? Have you checked out the back light bleed and color uniformity?


----------



## MME1122

Just got mine from Newegg, I ordered yesterday got the rush processing and it showed up today. It's a december build, white uniformity actually looks pretty good. Backlight bleed is definitely there, but I've seen worse. Not sure yet but I might keep it. There might be 1 dead/stuck pixel I found, but honestly it's a struggle to pick it out even if I get right up to the screen. Non-issue for me. Photos are taken using the calibration settings from TFT central.

White uniformity


Backlight bleed, head on


Backlight bleed, right side


Backlight bleed, left side


The bleed shifts quite a bit from one side to the other. The camera is making it look MUCH worse than it does in person, but it's also still light out. I'd love to get one with less bleed, but this one seems to be pretty good compared to the others. What do you guys think?


----------



## Criterium3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Glad you like it. Can you tell us a bit more about it, such as manufacturer date? Have you checked out the back light bleed and color uniformity?


Dont have problem with uniformity, also back light I can see just little on right corner and date is : december 2015


----------



## beatfried

I got the following problem:
If I enable ulmb (in the driver and in the osd) and i close the osd, I just get a dark screen. I mean not darker, like when ulmb is enabled, more like no backlight at all.
What is my problem? Do I have to do something else?


----------



## kaelthai

Received a second PG279Q today. It's better... but not by much. Seems like dirt? It looks larger than any of the surrounding pixels. Ordered an acer xb1 from Amazon germany so hopefully that will come in stock before the 14 day period on this monitor is over.


----------



## bnj2

I had my fair share of frustration with ASUS, I have returned two 278Qs, waited almost a year for a 279Q only to have it returned as well, and I was wondering if anyone can post a picture with a perfect unit, no blb, no IPS glow, good color uniformity... Does such a thing exists?


----------



## sabine

I received my first PG279Q today, ordered from Amazon (U.S.) on 1/29 during a serendipitous moment when it came back into stock while I was checking the page (at Amazon itself, not a third party vendor).

The top side of the box had two layers of factory packing tape, but it turned out to be a December '15 model so I'm unsure whether it had time to be pre-owned.

I've spent the last two hours inspecting the panel (haven't tested the overclock or G-Sync). I can't find any problems with uniformity and there are no dead pixels or dust specks, all of which would have been immediate deal-breakers. BLB is present (mostly in the lower right) but it's hardly noticeable above IPS glow, the latter which is at normal levels for a panel of this size. I'd really have to be looking for either effect in a dark scene to see them.

I thought I had won the panel lottery before I noticed what I think are called "pressure marks" along the lower edge. I am less familiar with this defect so I was not looking for it initially. There are 5 small splotches of irregular size (the largest two about a square centimeter each), shape (I'd best describe them as nebula-shaped), and brightness (some areas exceeding 100% white). They don't show up in photos well, so the image below has been edited to exaggerate the effect. These are most noticeable on light colors and while viewing directly on-axis. But now that I know they are there I can notice them starting at about 25% gray (e.g., in my task bar). I read earlier in this thread that some have noticed their defects going away after a bit of acclimating. Will this kind of thing lessen over time? I'm not sure I can get used to this, and I definitely don't think it's acceptable for a product at this price point.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabine*
> 
> I received my first PG279Q today, ordered from Amazon (U.S.) on 1/29 during a serendipitous moment when it came back into stock while I was checking the page (at Amazon itself, not a third party vendor).
> 
> The top side of the box had two layers of factory packing tape, but it turned out to be a December '15 model so I'm unsure whether it had time to be pre-owned.
> 
> I've spent the last two hours inspecting the panel (haven't tested the overclock or G-Sync). I can't find any problems with uniformity and there are no dead pixels or dust specks, all of which would have been immediate deal-breakers. BLB is present (mostly in the lower right) but it's hardly noticeable above IPS glow, the latter which is at normal levels for a panel of this size. I'd really have to be looking for either effect in a dark scene to see them.
> 
> I thought I had won the panel lottery before I noticed what I think are called "pressure marks" along the lower edge. I am less familiar with this defect so I was not looking for it initially. There are 5 small splotches of irregular size (the largest two about a square centimeter each), shape (I'd best describe them as nebula-shaped), and brightness (some areas exceeding 100% white). They don't show up in photos well, so the image below has been edited to exaggerate the effect. These are most noticeable on light colors and while viewing directly on-axis. But now that I know they are there I can notice them starting at about 25% gray (e.g., in my task bar). I read earlier in this thread that some have noticed their defects going away after a bit of acclimating. Will this kind of thing lessen over time? I'm not sure I can get used to this, and I definitely don't think it's acceptable for a product at this price point.


That's definitely not normal and likely won't improve over time. Return that POS and try your luck with an Acer XB271HU when they get re-stocked. Many people in these forums have had issues with the Asus compared to the XB. I returned 2 PG279s, one of them had something similar to yours. It was a cluster of super bright white pixels forming a small square in the middle of the screen. Although Acer still has awful QC (7th time was a charm for me), it isn't as bad as Asus this go around. Be careful with Amazon returns. Some people in the Acer XB271HU thread have gotten emails from them due to multiple returns.


----------



## sabine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> That's definitely not normal and likely won't improve over time. Return that POS and try your luck with an Acer XB271HU when they get re-stocked. Many people in these forums have had issues with the Asus compared to the XB. I returned 2 PG279s, one of them had something similar to yours. It was a cluster of super bright white pixels forming a small square in the middle of the screen. Although Acer still has awful QC (7th time was a charm for me), it isn't as bad as Asus this go around. Be careful with Amazon returns. Some people in the Acer XB271HU thread have gotten emails from them due to multiple returns.


Thanks, JLP. I've looked into this type of pressure defect some more and found that it's likely to get worse than better. I'll definitely have to return this unit. It's a pity because everything else was acceptable. I've since tested the G-Sync and overclock on it and found that those features to be working fine. The ULMB only works at 85 and 100 Hz (it is supposed to work at 120 too) but I don't anticipate using that feature.

What I did learn through testing G-Sync, though, is that I really can't notice much of a subjective improvement between 144 and 165 Hz. In fact, 120 is already quite smooth to me (and quite taxing on my GPU). Given both the quality issues and my newfound willingness to compromise on refresh rate, I am considering going with the XB27*0*HU. (I really don't like the chin bar and gaudy logo of the XB271HU and would rather deal with the glossy bezel of the XB270HU.) I want to think the quality processes with the XB270HU have been worked out by now, or at least are more mature than for the PG279Q and XB271HU. However, I heard that some people are successfully overclocking their XB270HUs to 165 Hz now too. Does this mean that Acer is now sourcing the same/similar prone-to-defect panels from the XB271HUs in the newest batch of XB270HUs? This would put me back at square one since my rationale for the XB270HU is giving up the latest features for better quality/reliability of an established product.

Thanks in advance to anyone willing to share their thoughts. The collective frustration Acer and Asus have caused with these 165 Hz monitors (to both consumers and vendors) should be ground for legal action.


----------



## Hammonds

Hi guys, The local computer company I always buy my gear from has recently tested 20 of these, Here are the results.
Quote:


> Computer Lounge is looking into the backlight bleed of a specific high end IPS panel. We rigged up 20 of these panels and checked for BLB as well as dead pixels.
> 
> What we'd like to know is whether you think the backlight bleed on these panels is acceptable for a high end monitor.
> If you bought these monitors, would you find this acceptable? This it totally up for discussion so sound off below on what your thoughts are!
> 
> For the BLB photos below, we left the monitors at all stock settings- no calibration, turned off all of the lights.
> The images were shot with a Panasonic GH4 with settings at f2.0, iso 200 and shutter speed at 1/2 a second. The edited images just had their exposure reduced by one or two stops. The originals are denoted as M(monitor) and the number - M1,M2 etc. The edited images are denoted as M1-E. The reason for editing was to better show the BLB and a more realistic representation of it, as it's hard to do with just the camera alone.
> 
> Album:
> http://imgur.com/a/jWO59
> 
> Two Strawpolls here
> How many have an acceptable amount of BLB?
> http://strawpoll.me/6721455
> 
> Would you return it or keep it?:
> http://strawpoll.me/6721439


Pretty terrifying, They even posted a nice disclaimer on the product page,
Quote:


> Please Note: These units have been opened and tested by Computer Lounge for quality control purposes, to make sure you get the best screens possible.
> 
> All monitors are susceptible to backlight bleed of varying levels depending on the panel technology, bezel thickness and other miscellaneous factors.
> Make sure you adjust your brightness settings to a suitable level.
> 
> * Backlight bleed will not be covered by warranty until we get confirmation from Asus.
> * When the display panel face is aligned to the front, the indication arrow on the base (stand) will be misaligned by about 1 degree. This does not effect the performance of the display at all, but is not covered by warranty until we get confirmation from Asus.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> Hi guys, The local computer company I always buy my gear from has recently tested 20 of these, Here are the results.
> 
> Pretty terrifying, They even posted a nice disclaimer on the product page,


Whoa! That's awesome of that store to do this. Thanks for posting it. Checked out the link, I would keep 5 out of 20 of those monitors. Specimen 13 / 13E FTW, in my opinion. I just give a big







to Asus.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> Hi guys, The local computer company I always buy my gear from has recently tested 20 of these, Here are the results.
> 
> Pretty terrifying, They even posted a nice disclaimer on the product page,


wow such a wide range - i wish we had panel dates too.


----------



## Diversion

Received my 3rd unit today.. haven't opened it.. it's a December model based on the FCLMQ serial number though.. Praying it's decent! No QC sticker and doesn't appear to have been opened at all.. from Newegg.


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Received my 3rd unit today.. haven't opened it.. it's a December model based on the FCLMQ serial number though.. Praying it's decent! No QC sticker and doesn't appear to have been opened at all.. from Newegg.


I can sense ......

Backlight bleed in lower right corner....

Yellow tint - not that bad - but its there....

Perhaps also.... a speck of dust or a stuck pixel!

If my visions are true... I should have atleast two out of three correct!


----------



## Diversion

Nope.. has to go back.. Dead or red stuck pixels top right of the monitor.. shows against green, blue and white.. Looks like 2 or 3 dead pixels vertically.. So disappointing.. It was so obvious when I turned the unit on, how did this pass QC?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Nope.. has to go back.. Dead or red stuck pixels top right of the monitor.. shows against green, blue and white.. Looks like 2 or 3 dead pixels vertically.. So disappointing.. It was so obvious when I turned the unit on, *how did this pass QC*?


What QC?


----------



## Armath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Nope.. has to go back.. Dead or red stuck pixels top right of the monitor.. shows against green, blue and white.. Looks like 2 or 3 dead pixels vertically.. So disappointing.. It was so obvious when I turned the unit on, how did this pass QC?


I win - i bet there is BLB in lower right corner too!


----------



## Diversion

Turns out it's actually a piece of dirt.. when I flick the area the "thing" moves.. Except it's not moving where I need it to move.. And it's too bright right now to test for BLB.

Edit: Getting the "dirt" closer to the bezel now. hopefully if i get at it, I can get it away from the screen.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Turns out it's actually a piece of dirt.. when I flick the area the "thing" moves.. Except it's not moving where I need it to move.. And it's too bright right now to test for BLB.


Try using a microfiber cloth or something very similar. Use your fingertip + fingernail on top of the cloth where the speck is. Gently try and push the speck as far toward the top of the screen as you can until it is out of the view-able area. Other people have had success doing this. Yours is close enough to the top edge where you may be able to slide it out of the way.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Try using a microfiber cloth or something very similar. Use your fingertip + fingernail on top of the cloth where the speck is. Gently try and push the speck as far toward the top of the screen as you can until it is out of the view-able area. Other people have had success doing this. Yours is close enough to the top edge where you may be able to slide it out of the way.


It doesn't appear to move when I apply pressure to the speck.. Only seems to do something when I flick the screen and it moves completely random.. I put the screen in portrait so that it will fall with gravity but it's actually going UP instead of down, ugh..


----------



## MasterOfMC

Has anyone got perfect monitor? Now is the fourth going already and has same problem which are latest one. Usually one dead/stuck pixel and also upper frames are loose.

I think I get my fifth monitor end of month.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> It doesn't appear to move when I apply pressure to the speck.. Only seems to do something when I flick the screen and it moves completely random.. I put the screen in portrait so that it will fall with gravity but it's actually going UP instead of down, ugh..


I got rid of it.. Turned the monitor on it's side to help gravity get it closer to the bezel and it's done.. phew.. Now to check for BLB.. I can tell the white uniformity isn't great.. it's about the same as my other two I kept.. but hoping for minimal BLB and i'll be done with my triple PG279Q setup!


----------



## overvolted

So the pg278q and pg279q both have 90w power consumption. Does that mean they produce noticeably more heat than the XB271hu that is rated at 33w power consumption?


----------



## Diversion

Welps, still think i'm going to return this new December build..

Here's the BLB:









And for comparison, the other TWO PG279Q (both September builds) that I kept look like this:









And the other:









I figured Asus fixed the Orange glow problem by now. The new December build is orangy still..


----------



## nandapanda

Hey guys.

We opened up 20 of these monitors at work to check for the BLB.
We didn't find any dead pixels, but we did find some BLB. Most panels had a manufacturing date of September 2015.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Welps, still think i'm going to return this new December build..
> 
> Here's the BLB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, the other TWO PG279Q (both September builds) that I kept look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured Asus fixed the Orange glow problem by now. The new December build is orangy still..


So nothing changed since September models... Guess I will still play XB lottery. In terms of pixels/dust it is the same crap lottery, but at least BLB is smaller and uniformity is better.

Ech...really, I wish LG and Samsung step up and start to get into gaming monitors. Nothing helps QC more than bigger competition.

Good luck with your next one! Fingers crossed


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> We opened up 20 of these monitors at work to check for the BLB.
> We didn't find any dead pixels, but we did find some BLB. Most panels had a manufacturing date of September 2015.


Thanks for doing this. Looking through the album I saw maybe 2-3 monitors that I could consider keeping. No monitor was free from bleed. Add to that other issues such as uniformity, and the likelihood that you want to keep one of these monitors approaches zero. For the price Asus (and others) charges, I want a perfect monitor, and that's it.


----------



## kaelthai

Going to a store to look and test some PGs tomorrow and swap one with the one in my last comment. any recommendations for testing in the store? except for the obvious BLB/uniformity and dead pixels test.

Also ordered an XB from germany which should get here within my "buyer's remorse" period so hopefully can finally find one monitor that's decent.


----------



## mikesgt

Got two delivered today from newegg, factory sealed and no QC sticker. Will try them out soon


----------



## addictedto60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> We opened up 20 of these monitors at work to check for the BLB.
> We didn't find any dead pixels, but we did find some BLB. Most panels had a manufacturing date of September 2015.


Thanks for doing this! What about white uniformity? Did all 20 monitors display whites perfectly? I returned mine for that reason alone.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Got two delivered today from newegg, factory sealed and no QC sticker. Will try them out soon


Oh sweet good luck!


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Got two delivered today from newegg, factory sealed and no QC sticker. Will try them out soon


Excited to hear what your results are.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> So nothing changed since September models... Guess I will still play XB lottery. In terms of pixels/dust it is the same crap lottery, but at least BLB is smaller and uniformity is better.
> 
> Ech...really, I wish LG and Samsung step up and start to get into gaming monitors. Nothing helps QC more than bigger competition.
> 
> Good luck with your next one! Fingers crossed


In the grand scheme of things during usage.. been using my December panel for gaming and movies and normal Windows usage and the bottom right corner is hardly noticeable. . I may just keep it and use it as my far right screen since the positioning of the far right minimizes the BLB in the bottom right corner.. The photos I took really amplify the BLB than it is in real life .. But I did get a RMA and return shipping label.. My fear is my next one might be worse or have dead/stuck pixels.. All 3 of my PG279q's don't have any pixel problems which would bother me far more than slight BLB.


----------



## mikesgt

And the results are in.. this monitor is still very problematic. Both December builds... Monitor #1 had pretty bad BLB and a stuck red pixel. Monitor #2 had better BLB, but worse uniformity and one bad pixel in the upper right. I couldn't wait to hook my XB1 back up. Once I did, I ran the same tests again that I that I just ran on the PG's and there is such a huge difference regarding BLB and uniformity between the two. It isn't even close.

So, no more PG attempts for me for quite a while, if ever. Pretty happy with the XB1 despite the less than pleasing stand.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> And the results are in.. this monitor is still very problematic. Both December builds... Monitor #1 had pretty bad BLB and a stuck red pixel. Monitor #2 had better BLB, but worse uniformity and one bad pixel in the upper right. I couldn't wait to hook my XB1 back up. Once I did, I ran the same tests again that I that I just ran on the PG's and there is such a huge difference regarding BLB and uniformity between the two. It isn't even close.
> 
> So, no more PG attempts for me for quite a while, if ever. Pretty happy with the XB1 despite the less than pleasing stand.


Aw that sucks.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> And the results are in.. this monitor is still very problematic. Both December builds... Monitor #1 had pretty bad BLB and a stuck red pixel. Monitor #2 had better BLB, but worse uniformity and one bad pixel in the upper right. I couldn't wait to hook my XB1 back up. Once I did, I ran the same tests again that I that I just ran on the PG's and there is such a huge difference regarding BLB and uniformity between the two. It isn't even close.
> 
> So, no more PG attempts for me for quite a while, if ever. Pretty happy with the XB1 despite the less than pleasing stand.


Awww... well you tried bud.. The XB1 is the better bet for your money for sure, even though a good portion have the same issues as the 279q, it's far less frequent with the Acers. Now i'm wondering if I should attempt to exchange that I might get one with worse BLB and pixel problems :/


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Awww... well you tried bud.. The XB1 is the better bet for your money for sure, even though a good portion have the same issues as the 279q, it's far less frequent with the Acers. Now i'm wondering if I should attempt to exchange that I might get one with worse BLB and pixel problems :/


yep. I really like the look of the PG more, but you just can't beat the quality of the acer I received. I know it is a lottery there too, but seems like quite a few more satisfied users in that thread compared to this one.

Where do you live? You could just buy a second instead of exchange and compare side by side. Send back the better of the two.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> yep. I really like the look of the PG more, but you just can't beat the quality of the acer I received. I know it is a lottery there too, but seems like quite a few more satisfied users in that thread compared to this one.
> 
> Where do you live? You could just buy a second instead of exchange and compare side by side. Send back the better of the two.


I live in Florida.. there are no stores locally or even in Florida as far as i'm aware that carries/stocks the PG279Q. I've been getting mine from Amazon and Newegg.. My two good ones are from Amazon.. My first bad one was from "Computer Brain" and that was one was terrible with the brown/orange bottom right corner.. This December one is from Newegg and it's no where near as bad as the first one I got but it's also not as good as my Septembers from Amazon.. both of those were actually QC stickers too.. surprisingly good units.

I may just keep this December build because in most uses I don't even notice or see the bottom right corner BLB.. Only in dark games can you see it's there, but it's not that bad overall. Mostly will be playing on my center monitor unit anyways.. It's sort of pointless for me to want/have 3 PG279Qs and when I do span across 3 for games, the BLB on the far right monitor is completely non-issue at that point since I have such a large spread of monitors.. It's just the part of me that is like "I paid this much, all 3 should be acceptable" .. I suppose I could keep this December unit knowing there's zero pixel problems and just go on being happy that "things could be worse."

The only way we'll ever guarantee perfect panels is probably when we see high refresh OLED.. And i'll be waiting at least 3+ years for those.. and just stick to these 3 until then.


----------



## bozy12

what you guys think, is this amount of BLB acceptable?

(200 ISO)

however, comparing to my Qnix2710 "korea" monitor its just a joke...


----------



## GetFunk

I tired to find the answer in this thread. But is the FPS counter in the OSD the current refresh rate? It would be a good way to confirm that GSync is on and functioning in the game.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozy12*
> 
> what you guys think, is this amount of BLB acceptable?
> 
> (200 ISO)
> 
> however, comparing to my Qnix2710 "korea" monitor its just a joke...


My two cents, that BLB is too bad for my liking... But to each his own.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozy12*
> 
> what you guys think, is this amount of BLB acceptable?
> 
> (200 ISO)
> 
> however, comparing to my Qnix2710 "korea" monitor its just a joke...


That's a good PG279Q.. Wish my new December one looked like that.. :/ I'm going to RMA it and try for another.. sigh.


----------



## Diversion

Playing around with my triple PG279Q.. December on far right (has terrible BLB compared to the left and center but you can't tell in most situations unless it's all black.. I'll add that picture shortly.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with my triple PG279Q.. December on far right (has terrible BLB compared to the left and center but you can't tell in most situations unless it's all black.. I'll add that picture shortly.


I wanna say that is Troy on screen right there but i think im wrong.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I wanna say that is Troy on screen right there but i think im wrong.


I think that is Troy, that is his cousin in the movie.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I wanna say that is Troy on screen right there but i think im wrong.


Yep, Troy.. That was his younger cousin


----------



## bozy12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> That's a good PG279Q.. Wish my new December one looked like that.. :/ I'm going to RMA it and try for another.. sigh.


where are these informations about the date of build? are you guys dismantling the panel?

im trying one other, its a sample of a trade fair, maybe asus did some pre selection. if this also have alot of BLB im proberly waiting for the Viewsonic XG2703-GS. i hate the looking of acers predator


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozy12*
> 
> where are these informations about the date of build? are you guys dismantling the panel?
> 
> im trying one other, its a sample of a trade fair, maybe asus did some pre selection. if this also have alot of BLB im proberly waiting for the Viewsonic XG2703-GS. i hate the looking of acers predator


It's on the serial sticker on the actual monitor.. Says "December" or whatever month it was built.. They've had Sept, Oct, Nov, and now Dec models out.. There's no difference in the lottery with any of them.. My two "good" ones are September just to prove that..

I'd probably buy yours if you were sending it back lol... it looks decent as it is.


----------



## bozy12

got it, it says November. well, ill keep it until i get my 2nd, fingers crossed.

i dont think its a low BLB since i can cleary see the yellow taint in games like csgo (on the radar), proberly my camera is just bad








http://i.imgur.com/Myqw0II.gifv


----------



## xTesla1856

Hey guys, I don't own a PG279Q but I thought you might be interested in seeing this:
http://youtu.be/mje_fmayu0k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't own a PG279Q but I thought you might be interested in seeing this:
> http://youtu.be/mje_fmayu0k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. It has already been posted though a few pages back by the owner


----------



## xTesla1856

My bad then, didn't read far enough back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diversion

So.. waiting for an official response from Asus.. When they say "The issue has been resolved in December models" we can't believe a word Asus says anymore.. I got a December, and it's no better than what they offered me back with the September model. This is shameful Asus.

I know i'm just beating a dead horse here but 800+ USD deserves top tier quality panels.. What part of $800 says "below average panel" ? I don't understand the thought process over at Asus with these monitors.. I really believe they think people dropping $800 on a monitor are idiots and just spending the ROG tax not really caring what the quality was going to be.

Or they are betting kiddies are spending their parents money and not caring about BLB issues..

We get it Asus, you'll keep shipping out crappy monitors and eventually they will be absorbed by folks that don't understand what a quality monitor is, but what are you doing for people like us that want the value of a $800 monitor?

It's sad that I can go into Best Buy and buy a 32" Vizio full array backlit tv that has PERFECT white and black backlight uniformity for $250.

Yes there's no 144hz/gsync/ULMB on the Vizio but as far as panel quality is concerned, $250 out of $800 could have been retained for a top tier panel.

AUO is making the crap panels here, but Asus is still to blame for purchasing the panels to put in their product..

/endrant


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> So.. waiting for an official response from Asus.. When they say "The issue has been resolved in December models" we can't believe a word Asus says anymore.. I got a December, and it's no better than what they offered me back with the September model. This is shameful Asus.
> 
> I know i'm just beating a dead horse here but 800+ USD deserves top tier quality panels.. What part of $800 says "below average panel" ? I don't understand the thought process over at Asus with these monitors.. I really believe they think people dropping $800 on a monitor are idiots and just spending the ROG tax not really caring what the quality was going to be.
> 
> Or they are betting kiddies are spending their parents money and not caring about BLB issues..
> 
> We get it Asus, you'll keep shipping out crappy monitors and eventually they will be absorbed by folks that don't understand what a quality monitor is, but what are you doing for people like us that want the value of a $800 monitor?
> 
> It's sad that I can go into Best Buy and buy a 32" Vizio full array backlit tv that has PERFECT white and black backlight uniformity for $250.
> 
> Yes there's no 144hz/gsync/ULMB on the Vizio but as far as panel quality is concerned, $250 out of $800 could have been retained for a top tier panel.
> 
> AUO is making the crap panels here, but Asus is still to blame for purchasing the panels to put in their product..
> 
> /endrant


Where did you read them stating it is resolved with Dec. builds? On the two I received, the issues seemed to be less prevalent, but were still there at varying degrees. Also, if AUO is making crap panels, why are we seeing so many more good XB1's compared to the PG's, when they both use AUO panels? I still think it comes down to the casing and design of the monitor itself. There is a huge difference between the XB1 and the PG in that regard, so assuming they are using the same panel, I would have to assume that something in Asus' design of the PG is contributing to the consistent BLB and uniformity.

I have mentioned this before on this thread, and was told the uniformity is a panel defect, but why is the Acer not nearly as plagued with it as the Asus? You would think you would see the same amount of complaints about it on the Acer thread and the online reviews.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> Where did you read them stating it is resolved with Dec. builds? On the two I received, the issues seemed to be less prevalent, but were still there at varying degrees. Also, if AUO is making crap panels, why are we seeing so many more good XB1's compared to the PG's, when they both use AUO panels? I still think it comes down to the casing and design of the monitor itself. There is a huge difference between the XB1 and the PG in that regard, so assuming they are using the same panel, I would have to assume that something in Asus' design of the PG is contributing to the consistent BLB and uniformity.
> 
> I have mentioned this before on this thread, and was told the uniformity is a panel defect, but why is the Acer not nearly as plagued with it as the Asus? You would think you would see the same amount of complaints about it on the Acer thread and the online reviews.


Because the XB1 is using a different AUO panel model than the PG279Q.. For some reason you'd think Asus would have switched to it and stop using the model that comes in the PG279Q.. probably bought so much stock of it, they won't be switching to the XB1 panel for a long time. I read multiple Asus e-mails on other forums where people were being told the "issues were resolved" in December forward.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Because the XB1 is using a different AUO panel model than the PG279Q.. For some reason you'd think Asus would have switched to it and stop using the model that comes in the PG279Q.. probably bought so much stock of it, they won't be switching to the XB1 panel for a long time. I read multiple Asus e-mails on other forums where people were being told the "issues were resolved" in December forward.


I know Vega figured out there was a difference in model number, but that is just crazy to me that the model used in the XB1 is that much better quality than the model in the PG.


----------



## karlahoin

Something werid happened with my PG279Q... I have the FPS counter turned on all the time (really like the feature). But the recent Fallout 4 update changed something... now it always reports 165 on this specific game. Seems normal with the rest.

Oh and in general after months of owning the monitor, I don't regret buying it. Glow/bleed issue is exaggerated.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Oh and in general after months of owning the monitor, I don't regret buying it. Glow/bleed issue is exaggerated.


Have you seen all of the pictures people show of really bad ones? The issue isn't exaggerated, you just won the lottery and don't care at all about black performance so aren't bothered by the glow.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Have you seen all of the pictures people show of really bad ones? The issue isn't exaggerated, you just won the lottery and don't care at all about black performance so aren't bothered by the glow.


Some are pretty bad, in those cases I understand. But some people keep swapping them expecting a miracle. Almost none (if any) are totally free of light bleed and the usual IPS glow. It's still one of the best 1440p gaming monitors out there (if not *the* best). Mine has no bad pixels or hue shifts, but it does have the four corners glowing.

For my use (mostly gaming and some web browsing) the issue is barely noticeable. The smoothness of the 165 Hz and G-Sync are eye candy enough. I agree however that if I did a lot of work with a black background all the time (or gaming in something like EVE) I would probably have looked at alternatives, especially after having waited for these Asus a long time, since the Acer Predators had lots of glow issues. That would probably mean older monitors without G-Sync. Seems the cutting edge is definitely the bleeding edge.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Some are pretty bad, in those cases I understand. But some people keep swapping them expecting a miracle. Almost none (if any) are totally free of light bleed and the usual IPS glow. It's still one of the best 1440p gaming monitors out there (if not *the* best). Mine has no bad pixels or hue shifts, but it does have the four corners glowing.
> 
> For my use (mostly gaming and some web browsing) the issue is barely noticeable. The smoothness of the 165 Hz and G-Sync are eye candy enough. I agree however that if I did a lot of work with a black background all the time (or gaming in something like EVE) I would probably have looked at alternatives, especially after having waited for these Asus a long time, since the Acer Predators had lots of glow issues. That would probably mean older monitors without G-Sync. Seems the cutting edge is definitely the bleeding edge.


Glad you like it and I did laugh at your last sentence. Although I have to say, based on what I see on this forum the PG279Q in general has the most severe glowing issues, mostly because it's more orange compared to the more white Acer glow.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Glad you like it and I did laugh at your last sentence. Although I have to say, based on what I see on this forum the PG279Q in general has the most severe glowing issues, mostly because it's more orange compared to the more white Acer glow.


I can confirm this after going through several of both. The bigger difference though imo is the uniformity. No contest there from my experience.


----------



## Diversion

I have two on the way to me.. One arrives on Friday.. 3rd exchange.. and then I have coming in two weeks.. Will return the worse of the two.. Or both if they are terrible.


----------



## GetFunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Something werid happened with my PG279Q... I have the FPS counter turned on all the time (really like the feature). But the recent Fallout 4 update changed something... now it always reports 165 on this specific game. Seems normal with the rest.
> 
> Oh and in general after months of owning the monitor, I don't regret buying it. Glow/bleed issue is exaggerated.


I have had all kinds of trouble keeping Gsync working in fallout 4. Seems like every update or if change settings it loses Gsync and just displays 165. As far as I know, if its displaying a static 165/144 Gsync is not active.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetFunk*
> 
> I have had all kinds of trouble keeping Gsync working in fallout 4. Seems like every update or if change settings it loses Gsync and just displays 165. As far as I know, if its displaying a static 165/144 Gsync is not active.


Curious, I never has this issue until the lastest Fallout update (I've also used multiple nvidia drivers).
Do you get the LED on the monitor to go white? Mine stays red, which should mean that G-Sync is on. I did have a few cases where it would stay white after the desktop was booted from Hibernate. No issues on Sleep or normal boot.

I do not think that the fact of the counter being stuck at 165 means that G-Sync is off. When I got the monitor one of the first things I tried was an On/Off test in games, checking if G-Sync was noticeable. When it was set off (Via nvidia control panel) the only visual change was the LED going white. The FPS counter still operated normally.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I know Vega figured out there was a difference in model number, but that is just crazy to me that the model used in the XB1 is that much better quality than the model in the PG.


I'm fairly convinced the uniformity is also related to the panel design. I've had 2 out of 2 XB270HUs with bad uniformity aswell (on top of 2 PG279Qs), and I seriously doubt that AUO changed anything in the LCD layers.

I'm fairly convinced this is related to uneven pressure from the retention system, just like BLB is.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> We opened up 20 of these monitors at work to check for the BLB.
> We didn't find any dead pixels, but we did find some BLB. Most panels had a manufacturing date of September 2015.


Great video, I'm curious to hear Asus' response though..

Btw guys, I had this EIZO FG2421-BK laying around in my house, which I wanted to sell because of BLB (yeah, and it was BAD).
After a month of keeping the monitor switched off, on a shelf, some guy texted me and wanted to buy it.
He asked me to make a video to show him the amount of bleeding the montor had, before he made his final decision.
So I went to check the monitor and... BLB was basically gone. Or at least it was something like 10-25% of what it was when I last used it.

Before:


After:


I understand the two photos might have been taken in different light conditions, but I'm pretty damn sure something changed in the bleeding after the monitor "rested" for this whole time.
I was kinda happy the bleeding was gone and the guy who bought it was satisfied as well.
I haven't heard from him so far so I guess the panel is still fine and the BLB hasn't come back..

Do you think this was just a coincidence?
Has anyone ever tried leaving one of these Asus's off for a few weeks or so?
Do you reckon it's just a stupid theory and the bleeding is not going to disappear by just leaving the montor at rest?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Great video, I'm curious to hear Asus' response though..
> 
> Btw guys, I had this EIZO FG2421-BK laying around in my house, which I wanted to sell because of BLB (yeah, and it was BAD).
> After a month of keeping the monitor switched off, on a shelf, some guy texted me and wanted to buy it.
> He asked me to make a video to show him the amount of bleeding the montor had, before he made his final decision.
> So I went to check the monitor and... BLB was basically gone. Or at least it was something like 10-25% of what it was when I last used it.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> I understand the two photos might have been taken in different light conditions, but I'm pretty damn sure something changed in the bleeding after the monitor "rested" for this whole time.
> I was kinda happy the bleeding was gone and the guy who bought it was satisfied as well.
> I haven't heard from him so far so I guess the panel is still fine and the BLB hasn't come back..
> 
> Do you think this was just a coincidence?
> Has anyone ever tried leaving one of these Asus's off for a few weeks or so?
> Do you reckon it's just a stupid theory and the bleeding is not going to disappear by just leaving the montor at rest?


I'm guessing different ISO used on your camera from the first picture.. If I take a video of a crappy PG279Q (with brown BLB) it almost makes it look perfect.. but if I use the normal camera on my iPhone it over amplifies the brown corners worse than it is in person.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I'm guessing different ISO used on your camera from the first picture.. If I take a video of a crappy PG279Q (with brown BLB) it almost makes it look perfect.. but if I use the normal camera on my iPhone it over amplifies the brown corners worse than it is in person.


Yes but it's something I witnessed in person and THEN decided to take pictures of..


----------



## kingduqc

Something that I want to point out here guys, I bought a korean IPSmonitor a few years ago (1440p 60hz) and those pannels are defect apple monitors from their cinema display. Mine had like 2 dead pixels but for 300$ it was a real deal. It also had quite severe BLB and I didn't think it was a big deal. Well, after checking out the thread of the rog and the acer monitor (looking for an upgrade) I decided to check out how bad my BLB was since it never bothered me (because I paid 300$, not the same for a 1000$ monitor) and lo and behold the BLB was completely gone. I don't know much more about that, but BLB is definitely changing over time. Someone should do same condition picture with new vs 1 month use of the rog/acer pannel to see.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Something that I want to point out here guys, I bought a korean IPSmonitor a few years ago (1440p 60hz) and those pannels are defect apple monitors from their cinema display. Mine had like 2 dead pixels but for 300$ it was a real deal. It also had quite severe BLB and I didn't think it was a big deal. Well, after checking out the thread of the rog and the acer monitor (looking for an upgrade) I decided to check out how bad my BLB was since it never bothered me (because I paid 300$, not the same for a 1000$ monitor) and lo and behold the BLB was completely gone. I don't know much more about that, but BLB is definitely changing over time. Someone should do same condition picture with new vs 1 month use of the rog/acer pannel to see.


Looks like my theory is gaining some credibility xD What if, in six months, all our monitors will be 100% BLB free







BELIEVE


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I'm guessing different ISO used on your camera from the first picture.. If I take a video of a crappy PG279Q (with brown BLB) it almost makes it look perfect.. but if I use the normal camera on my iPhone it over amplifies the brown corners worse than it is in person.


The main reason is that first photo is taken from angle. Second is head on.... All VA panels looks like this from angle in dark. And as you said ISO and shutter speed could be different.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Looks like my theory is gaining some credibility xD What if, in six months, all our monitors will be 100% BLB free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BELIEVE


I think on the PG279q's the BLB is unnecessary pressure from the frame (esp in bottom right). This pressure seems to change the edge lit LED angle making it more prominent and brown as a result. As indicated when I took apart my first PG279Q to see what was going on.. The BLB indeed improved by about 33% and disappeared from everywhere else. .. It appears the design of the case frame permanently ruins the angle of the LEDs there and without taking apart the actual LCD it's probably not an easy fix.


----------



## karlahoin

Anyone else having the FPS counter now working in certain games? (displaying 165 all the time)
Still getting that with the latest build of Fallout 4, although in other games remains functional.

No connection to having G-Sync on or off as far as I can tell.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Anyone else having the FPS counter now working in certain games? (displaying 165 all the time)
> Still getting that with the latest build of Fallout 4, although in other games remains functional.
> 
> No connection to having G-Sync on or off as far as I can tell.


What FPS counter? I don't think there's one built into the actual display.. sounds like you're using software to give you FPS for games.. The monitor will only tell you what resolution and Hz it's currently running at.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> What FPS counter? I don't think there's one built into the actual display.. sounds like you're using software to give you FPS for games.. The monitor will only tell you what resolution and Hz it's currently running at.


There is a so-called FPS counter on this monitor. All it does is tell you the refresh rate of the monitor when running G-SYNC. Which should of course match the FPS in most cases.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> What FPS counter? I don't think there's one built into the actual display.. sounds like you're using software to give you FPS for games.. The monitor will only tell you what resolution and Hz it's currently running at.


The PG279Q has an FPS counter. Built-in, by hardware, as far as I know. I have it on all the time because I don't find it annoying and am curious about the FPS I'm getting in games and when it drops. In the desktop is always showing 165 (or whatever frequency you have the monitor on)

I could almost swear that when I turn G-Sync off (LED goes white), the FPS counter still works. So I don't think it is related to G-Sync at all. But it's been a while since I tested GS on/off... gotta try it again.

Anyway, I really like this feature...

The crosshair and timer, I haven't found useful. Maybe other users do.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> The PG279Q has an FPS counter. Built-in, by hardware, as far as I know. I have it on all the time because I don't find it annoying and am curious about the FPS I'm getting in games and when it drops. In the desktop is always showing 165 (or whatever frequency you have the monitor on)
> 
> I could almost swear that when I turn G-Sync off (LED goes white), the FPS counter still works. So I don't think it is related to G-Sync at all. But it's been a while since I tested GS on/off... gotta try it again.
> 
> Anyway, I really like this feature...
> 
> The crosshair and timer, I haven't found useful. Maybe other users do.


My personal preference is FRAPS. Great fps counter software


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> The PG279Q has an FPS counter. Built-in, by hardware, as far as I know. I have it on all the time because I don't find it annoying and am curious about the FPS I'm getting in games and when it drops. In the desktop is always showing 165 (or whatever frequency you have the monitor on)
> 
> I could almost swear that when I turn G-Sync off (LED goes white), the FPS counter still works. So I don't think it is related to G-Sync at all. But it's been a while since I tested GS on/off... gotta try it again.
> 
> Anyway, I really like this feature...
> 
> The crosshair and timer, I haven't found useful. Maybe other users do.


Well I certainly didn't know it had an actual FPS (not Hz) counter built into the hardware.. i'll have to go home and try it out.. I don't remember seeing it in the options.. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Well I certainly didn't know it had an actual FPS (not Hz) counter built into the hardware.. i'll have to go home and try it out.. I don't remember seeing it in the options.. Thanks for the info!


It doesn't. See my post above. There is no way for the monitor to 'know' what FPS the GPU is outputting. All it knows is its own refresh rate!


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It doesn't. See my post above. There is no way for the monitor to 'know' what FPS the GPU is outputting. All it knows is its own refresh rate!


Not sure what you mean there. The feature is actually called "FPS Counter" and is in the "GamePlus" section of the OSD on the monitor. Asus marketing material mentions "the FPS (frames per second) counter lets you know how smooth the game is running."

Now if that is accurate or not (especially with G-Sync off, perhaps it is indeed stuck at the frequency) is debatable.

From the games I tried, it is indeed accurate. Last one I remember comparing was Asseto Corsa, which has built-in FPS. The numbers match pretty well. Other users came up with similar conclusions, for example, comparing FRAPS numbers with the Asus counter.

FRAPS is nice, but at this time, the built-in counter made it redundant for me. Less software to run.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> Not sure what you mean there. The feature is actually called "FPS Counter" and is in the Gamer section of the OSD on the monitor. Asus marketing material mentions "the FPS (frames per second) counter lets you know how smooth the game is running."
> 
> Now if that is accurate or not (especially with G-Sync off, perhaps it is indeed stuck at the frequency) is debatable.
> 
> From the games I tried, it is indeed accurate. Last one I remember comparing was Asseto Corsa, which has built-in FPS. The numbers match pretty well. Other users came up with similar conclusions. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcHkxYRJ8vo
> 
> FRAPS is nice, but at this time, I'm fine with the convenience of the built-in counter, plus less software to run.


You should test it again without G-SYNC. I am well aware of how this feature works from testing other ASUS models with this feature and know the limitations. It is a refresh rate counter, not an FPS counter - they can of course call it FPS counter because it is, as long as G-SYNC is active. Unless ASUS have done some strange wizardry on the PG279Q but none of the other models that share the feature, it will not work correctly without G-SYNC.

P.S. Maybe you should read the description of the video you just posted - _"After an hours testing on various games I have come to the conclusion that the counter built into the monitor is accurate.... *until you switch G-Sync OFF*"_


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You should test it again without G-SYNC. I am well aware of how this feature works from testing other ASUS models with this feature and know the limitations. It is a refresh rate counter, not an FPS counter - they can of course call it FPS counter because it is, as long as G-SYNC is active. Unless ASUS have done some strange wizardry on the PG279Q but none of the other models that share the feature, it will not work correctly without G-SYNC.
> 
> P.S. Maybe you should read the description of the video you just posted - _"After an hours testing on various games I have come to the conclusion that the counter built into the monitor is accurate.... *until you switch G-Sync OFF*"_


Yes, I used the video for the "is accurate" part.







Pity he only shows it with G-Sync off, so it's stuck at the refresh rate.

I believe you however, I probably had G-Sync on all the time back then and forgot.
But, from the FPS counter in games and the one on the monitor, it seemed pretty accurate to me. Not sure which is more accurate tho.... this is not a feature that reviewers focus on.

In any case, I find it a handy nice-to-have.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It doesn't. See my post above. There is no way for the monitor to 'know' what FPS the GPU is outputting. All it knows is its own refresh rate!


The fellow above seems to dispute this.. I also found a video of the FPS counter in action showing the FPS in action:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsmjZk_OtkA

Fraps on the left, Asus built-in on right.. is that not FPS? Hz cannot dynamic change like that.


----------



## PCM2

Again... Did you actually read the description of the video you posted? So you actually understand exactly what is being shown. Because it reinforces what I've said.







It is certainly accurate in that it tells you exactly what *refresh rate* the monitor is running at, but it relies on G-SYNC to operate. I have no idea what you mean by Hz cannot dynamically change like that. Do you know what G-SYNC is?!


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Again... Did you actually read the description of the video you posted? So you actually understand exactly what is being shown. Because it reinforces what I've said.


Regardless, it will work as a FPS counter if G-Sync is ON which is what most people will be using the monitor mode in. So yes, I can read and understand that your statement about it being only Hz isn't accurate.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Again... Did you actually read the description of the video you posted? So you actually understand exactly what is being shown. Because it reinforces what I've said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly accurate in that it tells you exactly what *refresh rate* the monitor is running at, but it relies on G-SYNC to operate. I have no idea what you mean by Hz cannot dynamically change like that. Do you know what G-SYNC is?!


You're acting like Hz = FPS.. I'm not sure you're the one that has an understanding of what refresh rate and frames per second is.


----------



## karlahoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Again... Did you actually read the description of the video you posted? So you actually understand exactly what is being shown. Because it reinforces what I've said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is certainly accurate in that it tells you exactly what *refresh rate* the monitor is running at, but it relies on G-SYNC to operate. I have no idea what you mean by Hz cannot dynamically change like that. Do you know what G-SYNC is?!


Chill guys. You are both right.








Thinking about it for a second made me understand your point PCM2, so you are correct, technically you might call it a refresh rate indicator, serving as a practical, accurate when G-Sync is on.

However, the Asus marketing dudes are perfectly fine calling it an "FPS Counter", because that's a good use for it when G-Sync is on.
It's a nice feature in our monitors, IMHO. Guess FRAPS can still be used if you play without G-Sync.... but why would any PG279Q commit such blasphemy?


----------



## PCM2

That's spot on, but that's also what I've been saying all along. If you or anybody else reads back through page 790 they'll see that. Diversion was clearly disputing that fact then seemed to go back on himself and confuse the situation.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That's spot on, but that's also what I've been saying all along. If you or anybody else reads back through page 790 they'll see that. Diversion was clearly disputing that fact then seemed to go back on himself and confuse the situation.


Nope, I never went back on myself.. You said it was only a way to display refresh rate, not FPS. I simply said you were wrong.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Nope, I never went back on myself.. You said it was only a way to display refresh rate, not FPS. I simply said you were wrong.


Let me break this down for you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> There is a so-called FPS counter on this monitor. All it does is tell you the refresh rate of the monitor when running G-SYNC. Which should of course match the FPS in most cases.


That's what I said in my very first post. Completely unambiguous and correct. But then you said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Well *I certainly didn't know it had an actual FPS (not Hz) counter built into the hardware*.. i'll have to go home and try it out.. I don't remember seeing it in the options.. Thanks for the info!


Which is what I challenged simply by reinforcing that it counts the Hz, which happens to correspond to the FPS in G-SYNC (as per my original post). It tells you the refresh rate that the monitor is running at. When G-SYNC is enabled, that will match the FPS of the game. Because that is the whole point in G-SYNC. All I was really reinforcing, or attempting to, is that *this feature does not work without G-SYNC on*. Because it is a refresh rate counter, not a true FPS counter.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Let me break this down for you...
> That's what I said in my very first post. Completely unambiguous and correct. But then you said:
> Which is what I challenged simply by reinforcing that it counts the Hz, which happens to correspond to the FPS in G-SYNC (as per my original post). It tells you the refresh rate that the monitor is running at. When G-SYNC is enabled, that will match the FPS of the game. Because that is the whole point in G-SYNC. All I was really reinforcing, or attempting to, is that *this feature does not work without G-SYNC on*. Because it is a refresh rate counter, not a true FPS counter.


Cool.

On another note, getting my replacement tomorrow.. Reports to follow.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I think on the PG279q's the BLB is unnecessary pressure from the frame (esp in bottom right). This pressure seems to change the edge lit LED angle making it more prominent and brown as a result. As indicated when I took apart my first PG279Q to see what was going on.. The BLB indeed improved by about 33% and disappeared from everywhere else. .. It appears the design of the case frame permanently ruins the angle of the LEDs there and without taking apart the actual LCD it's probably not an easy fix.


Do you have some pictures of the procedure?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Do you have some pictures of the procedure?


The only picture I uploaded was to show where you slide a old rewards/credit card around the bezel to get the bezel to unhinged (there are some clips that can be undone by using the credit card like a crow bar around the bezel).










Once you get the back cover of the monitor off (the front black bezel actually stays attached to the LCD, this is normal). Just carefully disconnect the wiring - DO NOT forcefully remove the back panel, there are about 3-4 cables that can easily be disconnected from the system board of the monitor. . And there's a few sensitive ribbon cables that are in there too..

*Basically, I do not recommend doing this at all.*. If you decide to do it and mount it back on the monitor stand, there is literally nothing holding the actual LCD panel to the monitor stand except for aluminum tape.. They taped the system board housing to the back of the LCD.. that's it.. Tape. _Your LCD could very well fall off the stand and crash onto your desk further ruining your day after the unsettling feeling of taking apart your PG279Q already felt like a bad idea._

I believe you also lose the LED lighting of the ring/ROG logo while you have the back panel off since you remove the contacts that send power to the base. You don't break any seals or warranty stuff after you remove the back cover though that I could see.. There's no way Asus would know you opened it up unless you sloppily put everything and the cabling together, I suppose.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> The only picture I uploaded was to show where you slide a old rewards/credit card around the bezel to get the bezel to unhinged (there are some clips that can be undone by using the credit card like a crow bar around the bezel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get the back cover of the monitor off (the front black bezel actually stays attached to the LCD, this is normal). Just carefully disconnect the wiring - DO NOT forcefully remove the back panel, there are about 3-4 cables that can easily be disconnected from the system board of the monitor. . And there's a few sensitive ribbon cables that are in there too..
> 
> *Basically, I do not recommend doing this at all.*. If you decide to do it and mount it back on the monitor stand, there is literally nothing holding the actual LCD panel to the monitor stand except for aluminum tape.. They taped the system board housing to the back of the LCD.. that's it.. Tape. _Your LCD could very well fall off the stand and crash onto your desk further ruining your day after the unsettling feeling of taking apart your PG279Q already felt like a bad idea._
> 
> I believe you also lose the LED lighting of the ring/ROG logo while you have the back panel off since you remove the contacts that send power to the base. You don't break any seals or warranty stuff after you remove the back cover though that I could see.. There's no way Asus would know you opened it up unless you sloppily put everything and the cabling together, I suppose.


Thanks!
Yeah, I am aware that this is risky to do... I just wanted to know how I would have to do if someday I went completely crazy and decided to take apart 900 euros worth of monitor xD
My only concerns are:

- The risk of making the BLB even worse
- Dust that could end up on the panel and be visible

But from your words it seems that it's impossible to get any dust between the panel and the front? I might be wrong here..


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks!
> Yeah, I am aware that this is risky to do... I just wanted to know how I would have to do if someday I went completely crazy and decided to take apart 900 euros worth of monitor xD
> My only concerns are:
> 
> - The risk of making the BLB even worse
> - Dust that could end up on the panel and be visible
> 
> But from your words it seems that it's impossible to get any dust between the panel and the front? I might be wrong here..


I can't see any possible way BLB getting worse.. It's either going to stay the same or improve.. If you were rough with the panel it could get worse though.

Dust also won't creep in as there are retention clips/foam holding the LCD to the LCD housing (which are located under the front bezel of which you do not remove anyways during this process).

You'd have to do a full dis-assembly to get inside the LCD..


----------



## Diversion

Received my replacement PG and it looks like a keeper so far... no dead/stuck pixels and it has typical silver glow so far but it's still bright outside so the true test!


----------



## Diversion

December build at Brightness @ 23:


















It has a more brownish IPS glow when viewing from left side.. and silver from right.. Slightly different from my other two September builds which are silver from both sides.

Head on though it's a solid monitor, actually better uniformity blacks and whites compared to my Septembers.


----------



## michael-ocn

was just playing metro 2033 redux on mine with a 980ti , i put the monitor on 120hz and the game cranks out between 95 and 120 fps. usually nearer the top end of that. really happy with it


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> December build at Brightness @ 23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a more brownish IPS glow when viewing from left side.. and silver from right.. Slightly different from my other two September builds which are silver from both sides.
> 
> Head on though it's a solid monitor, actually better uniformity blacks and whites compared to my Septembers.


I have heard on the forum for BLB tests, you should use 100 brightness and be about 7-8ft back from the monitor. You may want to try upping the brightness to see if there are any nasty BLB spots.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> was just playing metro 2033 redux on mine with a 980ti , i put the monitor on 120hz and the game cranks out between 95 and 120 fps. usually nearer the top end of that. really happy with it


Why run it at 120 Hz? The monitor performs better at 144 and the game can reach 144 FPS at times on your system. Unless you're using ULMB, although I think it'd look bad in outdoor areas due to the FPS drops which would lead to strobe crosstalk and tearing if you're using adaptive V-Sync.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> I have heard on the forum for BLB tests, you should use 100 brightness and be about 7-8ft back from the monitor. You may want to try upping the brightness to see if there are any nasty BLB spots.


Yeah, i'll turn up the brightness soon and take new pics.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why run it at 120 Hz? The monitor performs better at 144 and the game can reach 144 FPS at times on your system. Unless you're using ULMB, although I think it'd look bad in outdoor areas due to the FPS drops which would lead to strobe crosstalk and tearing if you're using adaptive V-Sync.


I'm not using ulmb, i really like the tear free variable frame rate.

120Hz is liquid smooth already, i don't think i could perceive a visual difference at 144. The gpu can run a little cooler in places at 120 vs 144, that's really my main motivation. I'll try it at 144 and see though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm not using ulmb, i really like the tear free variable frame rate.
> 
> 120Hz is liquid smooth already, i don't think i could perceive a visual difference at 144. The gpu can run a little cooler in places at 120 vs 144, that's really my main motivation. I'll try it at 144 and see though.


You can try 165 too.









I actually do see a difference between 120 FPS and 144 FPS. No idea if I could see 165 FPS though, my XB270HU doesn't have a 165 Hz overclock.


----------



## Diversion

Video showing my 3 Swifts setup.. The IPS glow is strong because of the angles I had to use to orient the panels (in the corner of the room)..


----------



## Avant Garde

Are those on 100% brightness ? If they are then it's great. Really barely noticeable BLB!


----------



## SightUp

I just ordered my new PG279Q from Newegg.com. I have two questions.

1) Is it true the stand doesn't sit straight on with the monitor? I was watching a review on YouTube and it said that this was the case.
2) Is there no way to turn off the lights in the stand either? I hate extra lights around my computer when gaming.

Thanks!


----------



## Waro

Afaik you can turn off the lights in the OSD. The manual should provide that information.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I just ordered my new PG279Q from Newegg.com. I have two questions.
> 
> 1) Is it true the stand doesn't sit straight on with the monitor? I was watching a review on YouTube and it said that this was the case.
> 2) Is there no way to turn off the lights in the stand either? I hate extra lights around my computer when gaming.
> 
> Thanks!


1) The stand sits straight and function smoothly.
2) I've never seen my light come on, maybe the lights are powered via USB, i don't use the monitor as a usb hub.

edit: oh, the on/off switch for light on the stand is in the OSD: system-setup / light-in-motion


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Are those on 100% brightness ? If they are then it's great. Really barely noticeable BLB!


Brightness is about 23 on each unit. calibrated to 120cd/m2.... Really happy with my setup finally.. At 100% brightness you'd see the bottom right corner being the most problematic on all 3 of my samples.

My current annoyance is that running some games spanned across the 3 monitors at 7680x1440 resolution is pretty low FPS so far using Titan X SLI. I'll have to test more games to see if Titan X's simply can't keep up at this resolution or if it's the game not being very optimized at spanning.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I just ordered my new PG279Q from Newegg.com. I have two questions.
> 
> 1) Is it true the stand doesn't sit straight on with the monitor? I was watching a review on YouTube and it said that this was the case.
> 2) Is there no way to turn off the lights in the stand either? I hate extra lights around my computer when gaming.
> 
> Thanks!


The issue with the stand is that there's rotation indicators on the base (like a compass) and when you position the rotation to the mark that indicates the dead center it doesn't line up straight.. Seems like a manufacturing fault of design.. But this does not affect the position of the monitor or making it perfect.. It's just a slight detail Asus messed up on.


----------



## d0mmie

Just got my second PG279Q today, first one had dirt under the panel. This one is very good in all aspects. There's hardly any noticeable BLB and the white uniformity is acceptable to me. Actually it's better than my Dell U2713H which has a brownish tint.I took a couple of photos with my crap phone, so yes the quality isn't exactly fantastic but it gets the job done. Both pictures were taken with 100% brightness. Seems it's a november build.

After I calibrated the screen after TFTcentral's suggestion, it just looks awesome. Don't see any issues in dark games etc, IPS glow isn't an issue it seems. Only thing I noticed was my Dell U2713H's colors were a bit more.. lush if I should use a word for it, but I'll live.


----------



## kanttii

Awesome news, congrats on the great units you received!







this is fantastic if it's free of the problems they tend to have. Happy for you!

I'm done, though, after 1 XB270HU and 4 PG279Q's and 3 months of sending them around the world and waiting. I'll get a PG348Q hopefully in a few weeks when they come in stock. If that's also bad, I have no idea what I'll do...

Here's a quick rundown of the issues my units had:
1. XB270HU: Dead pixels, very bad BLB
2. Oct. PG279Q: Yellow tint, dirt, BLB
3. Oct. PG279Q: Horrible BLB
4. Nov. PG279Q: Yellow tint, maybe 100+ bright pixels and a few stuck ones that weren't fixed with the apps, bad BLB, dirt
5. Dec. PG279Q: 5-7 dead pixels, dirt, bad BLB but only in bottom right instead of all corners and sides like previously. Oh, and top 1/3 of the monitor has slight tint and is noticeably dimmer than the rest.

I was hoping this last one would be good finally, but it unfortunately killed the tiny bit of hope I had left and the will to try any more of them. Maybe the next one might have been, but I'm done









Again, I'm so glad some here have gotten good PG279Q's. I've been following this thread since October (if I remember right) and at least there are a few lucky ones! Enjoy!







love the pics.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Awesome news, congrats on the great units you received!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fantastic if it's free of the problems they tend to have. Happy for you!
> 
> I'm done, though, after 1 XB270HU and 4 PG279Q's and 3 months of sending them around the world and waiting. I'll get a PG348Q hopefully in a few weeks when they come in stock. If that's also bad, I have no idea what I'll do...
> 
> Here's a quick rundown of the issues my units had:
> 1. XB270HU: Dead pixels, very bad BLB
> 2. Oct. PG279Q: Yellow tint, dirt, BLB
> 3. Oct. PG279Q: Horrible BLB
> 4. Nov. PG279Q: Yellow tint, maybe 100+ bright pixels and a few stuck ones that weren't fixed with the apps, bad BLB, dirt
> 5. Dec. PG279Q: 5-7 dead pixels, dirt, bad BLB but only in bottom right instead of all corners and sides like previously. Oh, and top 1/3 of the monitor has slight tint and is noticeably dimmer than the rest.
> 
> I was hoping this last one would be good finally, but it unfortunately killed the tiny bit of hope I had left and the will to try any more of them. Maybe the next one might have been, but I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm so glad some here have gotten good PG279Q's. I've been following this thread since October (if I remember right) and at least there are a few lucky ones! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the pics.


Holy Batman you had some bad luck there! I myself had 5 x GTX 980 Ti's with coil whine, now on the 6th one that's finally working right. Is it just me, or has the quality assurance departments been reduced to a near zero with the manufacturers? Seems "QA" is a joke these days.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Holy Batman you had some bad luck there! I myself had 5 x GTX 980 Ti's with coil whine, now on the 6th one that's finally working right. Is it just me, or has the quality assurance departments been reduced to a near zero with the manufacturers? Seems "QA" is a joke these days.


Gosh wow! Which brand, or are they all having coil whine? Crazy! Yeah it's even worse with GPU's, they're kinda expected to just work... Wow..6....

True. It's more like Quality Absence nowadays with too many products huh?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Gosh wow! Which brand, or are they all having coil whine? Crazy! Yeah it's even worse with GPU's, they're kinda expected to just work... Wow..6....
> 
> True. It's more like Quality Absence nowadays with too many products huh?


It was 2 x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980 Ti, 2 x Gigabyte reference, 1 x EVGA ACX 2.0+ Superclocked. To EVGA's defense it was the one with the least issues, except when it got above 100 FPS it started to make a buzzing noise. The Gigabytes were all whining at 60 Hz, one of them was buzzing really loud all the time.

My current one is the Asus Poseidon GTX 980 Ti. This one gets slightly noisy above 200 FPS, which is fine with me as I will never get that high anyway.

Edit: And I went through 4 different PSU's doing that time, before someone claims my PSU is bad hehe. 1 bronze rated which is my reserve unit, 1 Corsair HX1000i which died, 1 EVGA Gold rated (sold), 1 Corsair AX860i (current).


----------



## Avant Garde

I think that Asus will tighten their QC for monitors after January, PG348Q had pretty good QC and there are no serious issues with their newest release so I'm sure that they will improve PG279Q as well.
The problem is there are many bad RMA PG279Q circulating on the market...


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> I think that Asus will tighten their QC for monitors after January, PG348Q had pretty good QC and there are no serious issues with their newest release so I'm sure that they will improve PG279Q as well.
> The problem is there are many bad RMA PG279Q circulating on the market...


Remains to be seen. There are barely any PG348Q on the market still. They also did not fix the scanline defect. The only areas they possibly improved on over the Acer are overclockability and/or coil whine.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Remains to be seen. There are barely any PG348Q on the market still. They also did not fix the scanline defect. The only areas they possibly improved on over the Acer are overclockability and/or coil whine.


To be honest, I am doubtful of this. Without a redesign of the monitor, I don't see how the BLB is going to get any better... let alone the color uniformity. I have seen in this forum over and over, posts from people who have taken apart their PG, and it seems a majority of the issues are due to the design of the chassis/frame holding the panel. That being said, do you think Asus is going to stop a high percentage of these monitors from leaving the factory due to BLB without a redesign? I highly doubt it, especially when a high percentage of the customers are keeping theirs with the exception of the people on this forum. They are getting away with selling it even though the design sucks.


----------



## Bercon

New PG279Q, December model, QC sticker + double tape. No faulty pixels or any dirt. Pretty noticeable BLB on both lower corners and some color uniformity issues. Pictures taken from 2M away with potato cam (iphone5) so what you see isn't IPS glow. I think the white forum pictures highlight how the color changes from top to bottom, in reality it's solid colors, but it looks like warm-white gradient.

I'm not quite sure if I should keep this or just abandon hopes of getting a new display and waiting for next year or something.


----------



## GetFunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlahoin*
> 
> The PG279Q has an FPS counter. Built-in, by hardware, as far as I know. I have it on all the time because I don't find it annoying and am curious about the FPS I'm getting in games and when it drops. In the desktop is always showing 165 (or whatever frequency you have the monitor on)
> 
> I could almost swear that when I turn G-Sync off (LED goes white), the FPS counter still works. So I don't think it is related to G-Sync at all. But it's been a while since I tested GS on/off... gotta try it again.
> 
> Anyway, I really like this feature...
> 
> The crosshair and timer, I haven't found useful. Maybe other users do.


I have tested this. If the light is white the counter stays at your refresh rate. The counter measures the LCDs current refresh rate. In a couple games the light stays red but the counter is stays at 165. You can definitely feel that GSync is not runnin. After making some ingame setting adjusemts and refire up the game, res light is still on. On-screen counter now preforms as expected and can feel that GSync is indeed running. So I'm sure the counter just measures refresh rate. So if your light is red and your counter is stuck at your max refresh, Gsync is not activated in game.


----------



## SightUp

I got my monitor. Like no back light bleeding is present! I think I found a winner! However, I cannot get my monitor to go to 165hz. I have not tried the HDMI port. I am using DP. Newest drivers are installed. I am on an older GPU, two 670's. What should I do?


----------



## SightUp

After playing with settings, I enabled Overdrive and set it to Extreme. Does anyone else use this setting and NOT get ghosting? I get a ton just scrolling through forums. What are people doing? Leaving it set to Normal?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> After playing with settings, I enabled Overdrive and set it to Extreme. Does anyone else use this setting and NOT get ghosting? I get a ton just scrolling through forums. What are people doing? Leaving it set to Normal?


The extreme setting itself is what introduces the inverse ghosting. It's literally just there for the manufacturer to claim a lower response time on the spec sheet. Use normal.


----------



## vladz

@all

To what brightness your monitor is set to? When playing games?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> @all
> 
> To what brightness your monitor is set to? When playing games?


30% usually, but when its very bright in the room (sun light pours in midday) sometimes i up it to 50%


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I got my monitor. Like no back light bleeding is present! I think I found a winner! However, I cannot get my monitor to go to 165hz. I have not tried the HDMI port. I am using DP. Newest drivers are installed. I am on an older GPU, two 670's. What should I do?


Only GTX 960 or higher model supports 165 Hz which also requires G-Sync to be enabled.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> After playing with settings, I enabled Overdrive and set it to Extreme. Does anyone else use this setting and NOT get ghosting? I get a ton just scrolling through forums. What are people doing? Leaving it set to Normal?


TFT reviewed the overdrive settings thoroughly and Extreme is a no-go on this monitor.. Normal setting is what you want to leave it.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I got my monitor. Like no back light bleeding is present! I think I found a winner! However, I cannot get my monitor to go to 165hz. I have not tried the HDMI port. I am using DP. Newest drivers are installed. I am on an older GPU, two 670's. What should I do?


how is the color uniformity? Worst problem with this monitor...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> After playing with settings, I enabled Overdrive and set it to Extreme. Does anyone else use this setting and NOT get ghosting? I get a ton just scrolling through forums. What are people doing? Leaving it set to Normal?


Everyone will get ghosting with overdrive on Extreme, it's just a matter of how easily different people will notice it.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> how is the color uniformity? Worst problem with this monitor...


I guess I wasn't worried about this issue when I got the monitor so I never researched this issue or heard to much about it. What is it and what am I looking for?


----------



## Avant Garde

Nothing







If everything is good to your own eyes stop searching for DEVIL


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything is good to your own eyes stop searching for DEVIL


agreed, if not noticeable, don't worry about it. My bad for asking


----------



## LogiTekkers

I stopped reading this thread daily after I recieved my second PG279Q which was almost perfect. Just thought id let people know who might still be umming and ahhing about wether to buy this monitor or not. I've now been using it for about 3 months and I absolutely love it. The uniformity problem i dont think is there on mine, and if it is, it is never noticeable. Games look fantastic, colours are just beautiful, the monitor is quick and responsive, and the menus are a dream to navigate with ease.

I have the tiniest amount of back light bleed...i mean very small to point where I think all of the monitors will have the same amount, dont let this put you off as I have not even noticed it since the day I received it. My previous 279Q, yes the BLB was alot worse and was the reason for returning.

Just wanted to add some good vibes into the thread


----------



## Avant Garde

Appreciated!

Pictures please


----------



## ajx

Wondering if there are TN users that own this monitor, how slower it is if you compare IPS vs TN in term of responsiveness
I can notice the difference between VA and TN but IPS are in between, a middle one
Wondering if IPS suits to fast fps/paced games


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Wondering if there are TN users that own this monitor, how slower it is if you compare IPS vs TN in term of responsiveness
> I can notice the difference between VA and TN but IPS are in between, a middle one
> Wondering if IPS suits to fast fps/paced games


This actually has a tiny bit less input lag than the 144 Hz TN monitors, but not enough to make a difference. Note however that the XB271HU just flat out seems to be the better option than this one. Everyone I've seen who has had both has had better luck with the XB271HU, and the XB271HU seems to have slightly better response times. See this comparison:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/140#post_24676825

In short, the XB271HU on average provides less backlight bleed and more silver/white IPS glow instead of orange, and also slightly faster response times.

Based on this image from TFTCentral, I actually prefer the PG279Q's motion clarity at 144 Hz to fast TN monitors:


But at around 60 Hz the TN monitors will probably have a lot less blur. And, once again, since these monitors all have ULMB, there's basically no motion clarity difference if you run ULMB 120 Hz at 120 FPS or more, since almost all blurring is gone.

I have the XB270HU and try to play all of my fast paced games with ULMB. It's so nice! I use it in every Source game I've tried, which includes CS:GO. I use it in Shadow Warrior, a super fast paced skill based game, where it makes such a positive difference.


----------



## ajx

Thanks, yes blur doesnt affect me except after trying ULMB lol, you will notice blur after it
According TFT, XB270HU has exceptional response time and input lag, pretty close to what best TN would provide
2/3 ms are indeed almost insignificant
Best TN response times are around 3/4ms while best IPS reach 5.5/6ms isn't it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Thanks, yes blur doesnt affect me except after trying ULMB lol, you will notice blur after it
> According TFT, XB270HU has exceptional response time and input lag, pretty close to what best TN would provide
> 2/3 ms are indeed almost insignificant
> Best TN response times are around 3/4ms while best IPS reach 5.5/6ms isn't it?


Best TN response times I've seen in a review, without excessive overdrive artifacts, is the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q at 144 Hz (but the other 1440p 144 Hz TN monitors perform almost the same):


Note that this these TN monitors still do have some overdrive artifacting (inverse ghosting):


Best IPS response times I've seen in a review, without excessive overdrive artifacts, is the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q at 144 Hz, at least until the XB271HU is reviewed:


The IPS ones have no visible overdrive artifacts at all. So at 120 Hz and above you'll probably be fine with both IPS and TN.


----------



## ajx

Thanks, dunno why competitive (cs) players still use TN 144 hertz like XL2411Z or vg248qe if IPS are so close in response time
Does anyone notice a difference from TN to IPS when it comes about response time?
The lowest is always better than the highest, that my favourite (and pretty) teacher said to us lol


----------



## Bercon

Is this normal amount of blacklight bleed that you should just accept with these displays? This image is in lit room from 2 meters, so there is zero IPS glow, all you see is BLB. Brigthness is at 25%. Bottom corners are the worst offenders.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Thanks, dunno why competitive (cs) players still use TN 144 hertz like XL2411Z or vg248qe if IPS are so close in response time


Because they're the cheapest, these types of gamers tend to not care about image quality, and because these models are heavily marketed and used at events. When Lightboost is disabled the VG248QE performs worse than all of the AHVA panels since it uses PWM which ruins motion clarity.

In a blind test it's unlikely that 99% of people would see a difference between a 144hz AHVA and TN panel using their optimal overdrive settings unless looking at motion tests like Test UFO. The actual visual differences which show up when looking at Test UFO are very minimal, and basically come down to the trade off between overshoot ghosting (TN) versus marginally more colour streaking (AHVA panels).


----------



## ajx

Ok thanks, perhaps they still stick to the TN panel for being little bit faster than IPS panel which is a valid reason
I know them for being also a competitive player in the past, we didnt care about image quality and most of players doesnt have a knowledge or willing to search more
As you said they got stuck by marketing aswell
Sponsoring have a massive impact within community, if a very good player use xxx model, they will follow like a pride of sheep
They are not that different from us, Asus ROG have marketed their monitor and they sell it toward normal gamers like a pro gaming sponsor does
Now i am really interested by comparing best TN vs best IPS
I have still a XL2420T at home which is on paper one of fastest screen monitor
I have both POV from each side, being quite sensible about responsiveness and also crush on better image quality and higher resolution as long as my own games dont demand too much


----------



## MenacingTuba

The XL2420T is only marginally faster than the PG279Q pixel response time wise, but has higher input lag and more overshoot:

XL2420T (144hz Overdrive High): http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2014/test-benq-xl2420t-144hz-teil8.html
PG279Q (144hz Overdrive Normal): http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-pg279q-teil10.html

The PG279Q's "slower" pixel response times would likely go noticed, but the huge difference in image quality won't be, or worth the trade off.


----------



## Avant Garde

This looks SO GHETTO compared to Dell P2414H assembly !

ASUS PG279Q



DELL P2414H



My GOD.... And they're charging over 800 EUROS for ASUS one!


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> This looks SO GHETTO compared to Dell P2414H assembly !
> 
> ASUS PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> DELL P2414H
> 
> 
> 
> My GOD.... And they're charging over 800 EUROS for ASUS one!


This is just a thought, but could it be possible that the panel is oriented like that due to the design of the monitors casing? The whole V-shaped design so that cables are angled towards the cable management hole?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> This looks SO GHETTO compared to Dell P2414H assembly !
> 
> ASUS PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> DELL P2414H
> 
> 
> 
> My GOD.... And they're charging over 800 EUROS for ASUS one!


I took mine apart and it's a bit unsavory.. Just be careful though, the monitor stand is connected to the system board casing.. and the system board casing is only TAPED to the LCD.. the LCD panel could very well fall off your setup now.

The real question is.. How did your BLB improve after removing the back casing? I noticed a slight improvement when I did mine a while back but not enough to make me want to leave the back casing off.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I took mine apart and it's a bit unsavory.. Just be careful though, the monitor stand is connected to the system board casing.. and the system board casing is only TAPED to the LCD.. the LCD panel could very well fall off your setup now.
> 
> The real question is.. How did your BLB improve after removing the back casing? I noticed a slight improvement when I did mine a while back but not enough to make me want to leave the back casing off.


Why would taking it off help?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Why would taking it off help?


There's unnecessary pressure being applied around the LCD panel due to the way they designed the case. Especially in the bottom right corner.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> There's unnecessary pressure being applied around the LCD panel due to the way they designed the case. Especially in the bottom right corner.


Ah!! I did notice a very light pressure point on the lower right on mine. But it has almost 0 effect on mine. Surely removing the monitors back would void any warranty?


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Ah!! I did notice a very light pressure point on the lower right on mine. But it has almost 0 effect on mine. Surely removing the monitors back would void any warranty?


There's no stickers or items in place to detect that it's been open.. So it's pretty much safe to remove the case.. It's not fun doing it and putting it back together though, there's ribbon cables all over the place and other cables.. very convoluted and I don't recommend it.


----------



## KGPrime

The Asus was taken apart in that pic and is not fully put back together, so not an entirely accurate example.. But as you can see the Dell is still only taped on as well. Both "look" ghetto. But in reality the tape is not why they Are ghetto.
They are ghetto simply because they are lcds. That silver tape while "looking" cheap is actually perfectly fine, and is never going to just "fall off" .. as i already said before. Going a little overboard on that , or just have no clue on how sht is made today. That's what 90% of your crap looks like inside. Epoxy and tape.

As for the tape, for clarity I fix Boeing 747's767's with silver tape like that that go on to be airborn and fly across the country. Think about that next time you get on a plane.
You're welcome.







And no pc monitor is going to go through what a 747 does in the air.

These gamer panels are cheap Chinese kids "toys". Might as well say ACME or Mattel on the side. Not even in the same room as a quality piece of equipment like a Sony trinitron or any decent crt from 16 years ago. Not in 2003, not in 2016. Gsync is Neat. Great. Too bad it's attached too lcd junk.

And by comparison if you think these things are expensive. Fw900's were $2500 bucks when new. Hell my 19" Viewsonic from 2001 was still better than these lcds shts any day, and it was like 320 bucks. Wish i had it now.
The sooner lcds die the better, spend as little money as possible on them until they do. May they rot, they had a crappy run.


----------



## Avant Garde

Well, mine DELL P2414H is almost excellent, it has IPS glow yes but only if you look your monitor from some extreme angle and who the F does that with single monitor configuration??? BLB is almost non-present, colors are great. Only downside with this monitor is slightly grain coating and that's all.

On the other hand, seeing all those PG279Q's and their problems made me vomit! And that price is just outrageous! Their head of QC department must be laid off immediately.


----------



## d0mmie

Well my Dell U2713H has quite a bit more BLB than my PG279Q, which hardly has any at all (except for a tiny amount in the bottom right corner). Some seem to forget this was a huge problem with TN panels 5-6 years back, BLB was everywhere on those panels, but nobody cared back then


----------



## smaxfr

Hello,

I have just received the new ASUS PG279Q which is quite good.

I am a CS:GO player and I would like to know if anybody has preformed any input lag tests ?

Seems like I can set the refresh rate to 165Hz without to switch G-Sync ON. With fps_max 0 would that give the lowest input lag ?

Or is it still preferable not to OC the monitor and go 144Hz fps_max 0 ?

Or maybe even use g-sync ?

Thank you guys










Other info : I am playing with GTX 980 Ti + 4/3 Streched 1920:1024


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> The Asus was taken apart in that pic and is not fully put back together, so not an entirely accurate example.. But as you can see the Dell is still only taped on as well. Both "look" ghetto. But in reality the tape is not why they Are ghetto.
> They are ghetto simply because they are lcds. That silver tape while "looking" cheap is actually perfectly fine, and is never going to just "fall off" .. as i already said before. Going a little overboard on that , or just have no clue on how sht is made today. That's what 90% of your crap looks like inside. Epoxy and tape.
> 
> As for the tape, for clarity I fix Boeing 747's767's with silver tape like that that go on to be airborn and fly across the country. Think about that next time you get on a plane.
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no pc monitor is going to go through what a 747 does in the air.
> 
> These gamer panels are cheap Chinese kids "toys". Might as well say ACME or Mattel on the side. Not even in the same room as a quality piece of equipment like a Sony trinitron or any decent crt from 16 years ago. Not in 2003, not in 2016. Gsync is Neat. Great. Too bad it's attached too lcd junk.
> 
> And by comparison if you think these things are expensive. Fw900's were $2500 bucks when new. Hell my 19" Viewsonic from 2001 was still better than these lcds shts any day, and it was like 320 bucks. *Wish i had it now.
> The sooner lcds die the better, spend as little money as possible on them until they do.* May they rot, they had a crappy run.


*QFT / Chinese "Kids" Toy LMAO ... +R*









I thought you might be my long lost "twin" when I saw the FW900 and Pro P95f LOVE ...









Been chasing that "Utopian Experience" for over 15 years now ... maybe OLED in 2017?


----------



## jlp0209

I went into my local Microcenter to exchange yet another Acer XB271HU and the staff there were all about the PG279 despite me wanting to try another Acer over the Asus. I previously tried two PG279's, 1 had a cluster of bright white pixels, the other had really bad BLB, plus I've been following this thread alongside the XB1 thread. They brought out an Asus and I saw the "QC passed" sticker on the box so they switched it out for a box that did not have the QC passed sticker on it. Maybe the QC passed units are fine now, who knows.

Fired it up, no dead or stuck pixels or dust. Uniformity is actually pretty good. A bit darker toward the top of the screen but overall very even compared to the last few Acers I tried. BLB is present but I expected this going in. It is almost impossible to see when showing a dark background under regular viewing conditions, but, it's there. So far I'm not hating the monitor and will try my hardest to just simply enjoy it. Maybe the BLB will go away over time like some of the Acer XB271s.

For those who want to try settings, I have the monitor set to 144hz, racing mode. Brightness 20, contrast 50, color temp user- R 99, G 98, B 93. I use Nvidia CP to adjust gamma so that I don't have to rely on any ICC profile, I've adjusted gamma to +1.05. I used a ColorMunki Display + DisplayCAL to adjust the colors and brightness to 120 cdm2.

In my photos for the dark screen my brightness is set to 30 within the monitor OSD. For the white photo brightness is 80.


----------



## MasterOfMC

Asus sending me my fourth or fifth monitor but serial number starts G1. So what that mean?


----------



## Avant Garde

Garbage 1 Series?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> Asus sending me my fourth or fifth monitor but serial number starts G1. So what that mean?


January 2016 unit most probably? Lol


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> January 2016 unit most probably? Lol


I was told by the salesman at a local store that the monitor I bought is a January unit, but when I got home and opened the box I saw that it was an October unit.

Nothing wrong with that if it doesn't have too many faults. However, the OSD joystick is basically stuck and requires a lot of force when going to the wright. BLB in the bottom wright corner as expected and blue BLB in the lower left corner. Got another one that I'm happy with, so I am going to RMA the new one that most likely wasn't new...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaxfr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have just received the new ASUS PG279Q which is quite good.
> 
> I am a CS:GO player and I would like to know if anybody has preformed any input lag tests ?
> 
> Seems like I can set the refresh rate to 165Hz without to switch G-Sync ON. With fps_max 0 would that give the lowest input lag ?
> 
> Or is it still preferable not to OC the monitor and go 144Hz fps_max 0 ?
> 
> Or maybe even use g-sync ?
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other info : I am playing with GTX 980 Ti + 4/3 Streched 1920:1024


I play CS:GO as well, and I have the acer version of the PG279Q. Because the gsync module does not have a scaler, I highly recommend playing at native res. I've noticed with GPU scaler, sometimes things are "interesting".

You would want to cap your FPS at one that's at least twice the refresh rate on CSGO, WITHOUT gsync. For example, I cap at 400, or 500 depending on map with a 980Ti. So I can get consistent 400 / 500 fps.

If you use SourceGL, then that rule doesn't need to be followed as usual.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smaxfr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have just received the new ASUS PG279Q which is quite good.
> 
> I am a CS:GO player and I would like to know if anybody has preformed any input lag tests ?
> 
> Seems like I can set the refresh rate to 165Hz without to switch G-Sync ON. With fps_max 0 would that give the lowest input lag ?
> 
> Or is it still preferable not to OC the monitor and go 144Hz fps_max 0 ?
> 
> Or maybe even use g-sync ?
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other info : I am playing with GTX 980 Ti + 4/3 Streched 1920:1024


Have a look at this review for effect of different refresh rates and overdrive off/on/extreme http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-pg279q-teil10.html

144Hz with overdrive at Normal is recommended


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I was told by the salesman at a local store that the monitor I bought is a January unit, but when I got home and opened the box I saw that it was an October unit.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that if it doesn't have too many faults. However, the OSD joystick is basically stuck and requires a lot of force when going to the wright. BLB in the bottom wright corner as expected and blue BLB in the lower left corner. Got another one that I'm happy with, so I am going to RMA the new one that most likely wasn't new...


Oh wow... This is getting pretty incredible... But at least you got one that's good! Just wow. So an October unit in a box that's supposed to be a January box?!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Oh wow... This is getting pretty incredible... But at least you got one that's good! Just wow. So an October unit in a box that's supposed to be a January box?!


The recent unit is bad, but the previous one was decent enough to keep since It only had minor bleed and no dead pixels. I ordered another one because I am happy with my first PG279Q. Also, yes, according to the salesman who has no affiliation with ASUS it was supposed to be a January unit.

I'll try my luck once with either an RMA or switch to another one in the store to a 2016 unit, because I'm hoping they have the least amount of issues.


----------



## dayer3

Hi. I've received a PG279Q (from January 2016) and it has two yellow effects in the right corners (like backlight bleed) if I put black background. I've taken two videos (with and without the light on) because the photos exaggerate the effect:








These only become obvious in movies with black bars or slightly in a game with light colors. It hasn't dead pixels and with a white background I can't see that effect.
According to your stories, I think it would be difficult get another unit with better quality. I don't know if I could play to the lottery buying also an Acer XB271HU and returning the worse or if I should consider trying the Dell S2716DG (I know it's TN, not IPS)
What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> Hi. I've received a PG279Q (from January 2016) and it has two yellow effects in the right corners (like backlight bleed) if I put black background. I've taken two videos (with and without the light on) because the photos exaggerate the effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These only become obvious in movies with black bars or slightly in a game with light colors. It hasn't dead pixels and with a white background I can't see that effect.
> According to your stories, I think it would be difficult get another unit with better quality. I don't know if I could play to the lottery buying also an Acer XB271HU and returning the worse or if I should consider trying the Dell S2716DG (I know it's TN, not IPS)
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks.


If it is YELLOW- it is bad. It should not be yellow glow. If it is silverish/whiteish, slightly blueish- it is ok. Yellow is always bad and you should replace it. I had 2 PGs without any yellow glow so I know it can be done (but then I had dust and dead pixels....).

Seems like nothing changed since September models. Sigh....really?


----------



## jlp0209

I ran a screen uniformity test on my PG279 using DisplayCAL and ColorMunki Display. This is after calibration set to 2.2 gamma and 6500K white point. Top is darker / warmer than rest of the screen which I knew just by looking at it. Is this considered bad uniformity and unacceptable? Thanks for any input.

If I'm looking at the report correctly, only about 40% of the screen is within a 10% deviance from the centrally calibrated point? Doesn't seem too good...


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I ran a screen uniformity test on my PG279 using DisplayCAL and ColorMunki Display. This is after calibration set to 2.2 gamma and 6500K white point. Top is darker / warmer than rest of the screen which I knew just by looking at it. Is this considered bad uniformity and unacceptable? Thanks for any input.
> 
> If I'm looking at the report correctly, only about 40% of the screen is within a 10% deviance from the centrally calibrated point? Doesn't seem too good...


If the white uniformity bothers you, then it's unacceptable. If it doesn't... Well no need to go all scientific with it


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If it is YELLOW- it is bad. It should not be yellow glow. If it is silverish/whiteish, slightly blueish- it is ok. Yellow is always bad and you should replace it. I had 2 PGs without any yellow glow so I know it can be done (but then I had dust and dead pixels....).
> 
> Seems like nothing changed since September models. Sigh....really?


Thank you very much for your point of view
I think it's a defect of assembly. Definitely. Because if I tighten the bottom right corner (which is the most visible) with my fingers, the yellow area vanishes.
I'll try playing Asus returning lottery while I wait for the XB271HU


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> What do you think?


These are gaming screens. Not pro color screens. There is no specific uniformity tolerance implied, and there is no consumer standard specification. It varies from panel to panel.
http://www.compview.com/pdf/whitepapers/Commercial_vs_Consumer_Displays.pdf You aren't going to get any sort of guarantee on a monitor like this, it's a toy. Same below..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I ran a screen uniformity test on my PG279 ..


Yours looks similar to Tfts own review sample. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#uniformity

Enough. Why **** on the environment creating unnecessary emissions returning monitors over and over. It requires and burns fuel to do this, and for what? About 99.9% chance of getting the same or worse?
I'm not an enviro nazi, but this does piss me off at this point. It's premeditated ignorance. It's like dumping poison directly into a river because reality that's proven to you doesn't exist, and you hope for the magical unicorn. In other words because fk it that's why. It's not Asus at this point who is at fault. It's You. The product is what it is. Working as intended.

The experiment on this monitor has been done from the countless posts, images, videos and stories from people who have purchased them.
Every time i see someone say "i guess i'll play the panel lottery," I see a douchenozzle. Stop it. You are expecting something they are not offering.

If anyone buys one of these monitors at this point they should be forced to keep it. And if you don't research things before you spend hundreds of dollars. Double so.








Expect this is what you will get, or don't buy them at all.

20/20


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*


That is a great test and it actually shows why you have many complaining about the product. Doing research doesn't mean you're not expecting a decent product, especially so when you pay the amount of money you do. But to keep returning monitors in after lets say one or two is in my opinion not a nice thing to do. So, I partially agree with you

I have two of these wonderful monitors, but one has too much bleed in the lower right corner, and the 5-way OSD joystick needs a lot more force to move to the right.



Ultimately, if you pay for a premium product you should receive a flawless monitor, or in this case at least one with minimal amount of bleed. If we as consumers accept everything we're handed it'll only get worse for us in the future.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> The experiment on this monitor has been done from the countless posts, images, videos and stories from people who have purchased them.
> Every time i see someone say "i guess i'll play the panel lottery," I see a douchenozzle. Stop it. You are expecting something they are not offering.


This ^^^









People returning this monitor for issues you wont notice during regular use, except if you are looking for them, just increase the price of this monitor for everyone else. Besides the environment, who do you think pays for all those returns? They are included in the cost of the monitor so other users are subsidizing your selfish behavior. You cant have it all, even if you pay $800. If you are looking for uniformity and colour reproduction get something like an Eizo CS270 or wait for Oled.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People returning this monitor for issues you wont notice during regular use, except if you are looking for them*, just increase the price of this monitor for everyone else. Besides the environment, who do you think pays for all those returns? They are included in the cost of the monitor so other users are subsidizing your selfish behavior. You cant have it all, even if you pay $800. If you are looking for uniformity and colour reproduction get something like an Eizo CS270 or wait for Oled.


I don't know if you own one of these, but it is definitely noticeable in-games and in movies. It all depends on the amount of bleed of course, because it's difficult to avoid a yellow/orange tint all over your lower right corner. Had I had the amount of bleed I have in the top right corner it'd be more than acceptable for instance.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> You cant have it all, even if you pay $800.


And because of these kinds of opinions and behaviors we are where we are, with all that overpriced and overrated CRAP-PANEL PC MONITORS. Because we don't want to know better, we don't want to vote with our wallets and we swallow every piece of junk they throw on us and all that by paying an insane amounts of money.

Don't return, just don't buy that faulty Asus/AUOptronics overpriced piece of crap, just don't buy it! Let them choke in their greed and stupidity.

Please don't develop that sheep mentality. If you receive a faulty one just send it back and DON'T BUY IT, move to another brand/type/model, that is the only way.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I don't know if you own one of these, but it is definitely noticeable in-games and in movies. It all depends on the amount of bleed of course, because it's difficult to avoid a yellow/orange tint all over your lower wright corner. Had I had the amount of bleed I have in the top wright corner it'd be more than acceptable for instance.


Yeah I have one, its fine & love playing games on it. Bleed is worse than on other IPS panels I own(ed) esp the high end NEC ones, but that's why myself and many of us have more than one screen so you can use a different screen based on what you are going to use it for. Honestly, every panel has its pro and cons. Anyone that gets one now knows what he is buying if he does some research. If you dont like it, return it and buy something else (or better drive to a store & have them show the panel for you before taking it home like I did) but dont keep returning screens over and over hoping to win the lottery, that is just taking the piss.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People returning this monitor for issues you wont notice during regular use, except if you are looking for them, just increase the price of this monitor for everyone else. Besides the environment, who do you think pays for all those returns? They are included in the cost of the monitor so other users are subsidizing your selfish behavior. You cant have it all, even if you pay $800. If you are looking for uniformity and colour reproduction get something like an Eizo CS270 or wait for Oled.


I am sorry but if you do not notice yellow bleeding in corners in movies or you do not notice stuck pixels in the middle of screen (stuck pixels have RGB colors) then you are blind, sorry. You can choose not to notice however. All those problems were very noticable for me, especially if they are in centre of screen.

Maybe you were lucky with BLB small enough not to see and you don't have dead or stuck pixels, but belive me 80% of people in this thread did not have as much luck as you had.

I learnt to accept normal BLB but yellowish glow or stuck/dead pixels are noticable.

You should speak for yourself, because for example my grandfather do not notice almost anything past 30 meters- it is not the same for all people, right?


----------



## SightUp

I am not sure if it's becuase i have the instant on feature enabled or not, but wheb i woke up this morning, to make it turn on, I had to unplug the power. Anyone else have this problem before?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Yours looks similar to Tfts own review sample. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#uniformity
> 
> Enough. Why **** on the environment creating unnecessary emissions returning monitors over and over. It requires and burns fuel to do this, and for what? About 99.9% chance of getting the same or worse?
> I'm not an enviro nazi, but this does piss me off at this point. It's premeditated ignorance. It's like dumping poison directly into a river because reality that's proven to you doesn't exist, and you hope for the magical unicorn. In other words because fk it that's why. It's not Asus at this point who is at fault. It's You. The product is what it is. Working as intended.
> 
> The experiment on this monitor has been done from the countless posts, images, videos and stories from people who have purchased them.
> Every time i see someone say "i guess i'll play the panel lottery," I see a douchenozzle. Stop it. You are expecting something they are not offering.
> 
> If anyone buys one of these monitors at this point they should be forced to keep it. And if you don't research things before you spend hundreds of dollars. Double so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect this is what you will get, or don't buy them at all.
> 
> 20/20


Mine appears to be far worse than TFT's review, with 60% of my screen falling outside of the 10% deviance from center range. And it annoys me greatly when Greenies on high horses post their opinions, on enthusiast tech sites, but I don't launch personal attacks on them. I had a legitimate question about my luminance findings and wanted to post, you know, in a forum and specific thread where people come to post and comment about tech. If you don't like it don't comment and don't insult me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People returning this monitor for issues you wont notice during regular use, except if you are looking for them, just increase the price of this monitor for everyone else. Besides the environment, who do you think pays for all those returns? They are included in the cost of the monitor so other users are subsidizing your selfish behavior. You cant have it all, even if you pay $800. If you are looking for uniformity and colour reproduction get something like an Eizo CS270 or wait for Oled.


I do notice the brightness in daily use when using MS Office and white screens in general. Is it enough for me to return it, I don't know yet. I don't care about the BLB on mine. But if 60% of my screen falls outside the 10% deviation from central range that's pretty significant. Again another comment about the environment, man...you run an X99 rig with custom loop and 1200 watt PSU! At least replace your WD Black with a WD Green drive, if you're that concerned about the environment.







It's all good.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am sorry but if you do not notice yellow bleeding in corners in movies or you do not notice stuck pixels in the middle of screen (stuck pixels have RGB colors) then you are blind, sorry. You can choose not to notice however. All those problems were very noticable for me, especially if they are in centre of screen.
> 
> Maybe you were lucky with BLB small enough not to see and you don't have dead or stuck pixels, but belive me 80% of people in this thread did not have as much luck as you had.
> 
> I learnt to accept normal BLB but yellowish glow or stuck/dead pixels are noticable.
> 
> You should speak for yourself, because for example my grandfather do not notice almost anything past 30 meters- it is not the same for all people, right?


Even TN got bleeding, its inherent and some people are more sensitive to it and some monitors do have more or less
Why ppl keep returning monitor until find the one, playing lottery?
That's the reason why Amazon dont really want to sell those gaming monitor or they would sell but at higher price tag because they know there are buyers who literally use period of withdrawal to return it and liquidate all stocks there


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Even TN got bleeding, its inherent and some people are more sensitive to it and some monitors do have more or less
> Why ppl keep returning monitor until find the one, playing lottery?
> That's the reason why Amazon dont really want to sell those gaming monitor or they would sell but at higher price tag because they know there are buyers who literally use period of withdrawal to return it and liquidate all stocks there


I have been on TN monitors my whole life. While I agree they CAN have (most do not or very very small) BLB it is NOWHERE near to what those new IPS gaming monitors have on AVERAGE. And worst ones are not even comparable by a long shot.

You can be sensitive to BLB, but those new monitors have them in amount of just making them look sometimes like a junk, not like a premium monitor.

I had 5 TN monitors in last 15 years- a let me sum it up- I even had no idea what BLB is until I received and bought one of those premiums gaming monitors last year.

So there is no comparison. PG278Q had sometimes quite visible BLB for TN monitor, but it was also, again "premium!".

I just hope both Asus and Acer will loose enough money to really make sure their next "premium" gaming monitors witll really be premium.


----------



## ajx

G-Sync drives all you nuts
They (Nvidia) found a cushy number: G-Sync all the way
Dont expect high premium gaming monitor, it doesnt mean it should have G-Sync
You can live without G-Sync
They locked market into G-Sync/gaming monitors and others (toward main users)
Meaning unless to get those korean ips monitors 120 hz, there is no 120/144 hz IPS monitor on the grid
The high price tag has nothing to do with manufacturer qc
-> price increases because of G-Sync and whole gaming marketing
Everything with gaming tag, is raising the cost
Keyboard, mice, screen monitor...


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Mine appears to be far worse than TFT's review, with 60% of my screen falling outside of the 10% deviance from center range. And it annoys me greatly when Greenies on high horses post their opinions, on enthusiast tech sites, but I don't launch personal attacks on them. I had a legitimate question about my luminance findings and wanted to post, you know, in a forum and specific thread where people come to post and comment about tech. If you don't like it don't comment and don't insult me.
> I do notice the brightness in daily use when using MS Office and white screens in general. Is it enough for me to return it, I don't know yet. I don't care about the BLB on mine. But if 60% of my screen falls outside the 10% deviation from central range that's pretty significant.


Hi mate, my comments were never aimed at you but at those people who know that the screen has issues but still buy it knowing they will return it and try again if their screen isnt better than 95% of the screens out there. On another forum, was a guy asking for mechanical keyboard advice. Whether he should get black, red, blue switches. People advised him to order one of each and just return the ones he didn't like. This kind of behavior, whether it is screens, keyboard etc pisses me off.

As for your question, reviewers noticed the same. See below for the Prad.de review results. Full review here (in german) http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-pg279q-teil6.html

BRIGHTNESS UNIFORMITY


COLOUR HOMOGENEITY


Final results translated from German for you



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Again another comment about the environment, man...you run an X99 rig with custom loop and 1200 watt PSU! At least replace your WD Black with a WD Green drive, if you're that concerned about the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good.


LOL, touche


----------



## jlp0209

Efnita- thanks a lot for that info. I re-calibrated my monitor with a target of 6600K, same uniformity results obviously but more of the screen is now closer to 6500K as a result. When I tried to calibrate toward a target of 6500K most of the screen was still too warm.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Mine appears to be far worse than TFT's review, with 60% of my screen falling outside of the 10% deviance from center range. And it annoys me greatly when Greenies on high horses post their opinions, on enthusiast tech sites, but I don't launch personal attacks on them. I had a legitimate question about my luminance findings and wanted to post, you know, in a forum and specific thread where people come to post and comment about tech. If you don't like it don't comment and don't insult me.


I should a prefaced it with "no way to say it without sounding like a dick" . I do understand your frustration. I'm not insulting you per se. I am just pointing out you are insulting yourself. And it's more of a nudge to look at the overall situation, with some tough love in the mix, lol. I'm not a "greenie" really. But with statements like like " i guess i'll play the panel lottery", then you ( or anyone) have opened themselves up to ridicule at this point. Because it's selfish, and willful ignorance of the reality of the situation. You were ( as we have found to be the case) never guaranteed anything but what you got. The early adopters could have been under that assumption. If you were one of them. I am Sorry. I think people like that are aware of the risks, or should be anyway. But if you aren't happy, return it and be done with it. Again there are plenty of infos out there for you to have made an informed decision before you purchased the monitor, if you weren't an early adopter. There never as any guarantee that you would get a monitor without glow or bleed, nor uniformity issues.

I bought possibly the first and one of the most revered Ips gaming panels 10 years ago. It was good for what it was, but to me it blew goats. There was zero bleed, but the Ips glow was intolerable to me.
I never have bought an Ips lcd again. I re-sold it at a small loss and the buyer was happy as a clam. Lesson learned.

*The other thing i see a lot of people saying Asus is going to be sorry with all these returns or lose money.* Not really. If they sold direct, like Dell, yes. But once they leave the manufacturer to the distributor or retailer, generally the retailer owns them. Asus only sees units moved, and that's what their focus is on. It takes a mountain to get the ear of a manufacturer as big as one like Asus that is not a direct seller. They aren't like Tesla or Dell. http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/190460

The retailer while they will accept returns because they must by law, may have "some" contractual agreement with manufacturers or legal stance on catastrophic damages from faulty product, up to a point. They accept returns "reluctantly" depending on how big of an outfit they are. Amzn probably has more sway. Other retailers maybe not so much. But you can bet that retailers if they are smart, are not going to lose. They will sell open box at a profit still, or they will liquidate when new product arrives to re-sellers like ebay sellers who will sell them "as-is" at a profit still, ( overseas or out of country if they are smart making it harder for people to return them - and there will usually always be someone to buy it ) and they will direct you to the manufacturer at that point with your complaints.

The only person who is going to lose is you "and the environment" if you like a dummy keep taking it in the nuts over and over hoping for a miracle. Cost will be your time, frustration, money tied up with no acceptable monitor, and possibly some shipping cost. Up to having the retailer telling you they don't want your business.

Asus will chance warranty claims as people overwhelmingly just suck it. A few may make a stink and that is something they will deal with on a case to case basis. You might send it back only to get the same monitor with a working as intended - no problem found statement.

The best way to change it is to return them once and leave it at that, or not buy them at all. And maybe make a video or social media post on the subject.
But as long as Asus is moving units, they aren't going to change a thing. And since they can't keep them in stock, pretty sure they aren't much worried about it. Their ears would perk right up though if all of a sudden no one was buying their product that's for damn sure. I can guarantee you Asus is already working on this monitors replacement. Very doubtful they will change a single thing about the manufacturing of this specific panel from this point on. And if they can't keep these in stock today. You can expect the same results in the future. I also bought an Asus MOBO back in like 2001 or so and it was a total piece of crap. After trying to get support for it, i have never bought an Asus product again and never will. Now imagine if everyone did that.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I should a prefaced it with "no way to say it without sounding like a dick" . I do understand your frustration. I'm not insulting you per se. I am just pointing out you are insulting yourself. And it's more of a nudge to look at the overall situation, with some tough love in the mix, lol. I'm not a "greenie" really. But with statements like like " i guess i'll play the panel lottery", then you ( or anyone) have opened themselves up to ridicule at this point. Because it's selfish, and willful ignorance of the reality of the situation. You were ( as we have found to be the case) never guaranteed anything but what you got. The early adopters could have been under that assumption. If you were one of them. I am Sorry. I think people like that are aware of the risks, or should be anyway. But if you aren't happy, return it and be done with it. Again there are plenty of infos out there for you to have made an informed decision before you purchased the monitor, if you weren't an early adopter. There never as any guarantee that you would get a monitor without glow or bleed, nor uniformity issues.
> 
> I bought possibly the first and one of the most revered Ips gaming panels 10 years ago. It was good for what it was, but to me it blew goats. There was zero bleed, but the Ips glow was intolerable to me.
> I never have bought an Ips lcd again. I re-sold it at a small loss and the buyer was happy as a clam. Lesson learned.
> 
> *The other thing i see a lot of people saying Asus is going to be sorry with all these returns or lose money.* Not really. If they sold direct, like Dell, yes. But once they leave the manufacturer to the distributor or retailer, generally the retailer owns them. Asus only sees units moved, and that's what their focus is on. It takes a mountain to get the ear of a manufacturer as big as one like Asus that is not a direct seller. They aren't like Tesla or Dell. http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/190460
> 
> The retailer while they will accept returns because they must by law, may have "some" contractual agreement with manufacturers or legal stance on catastrophic damages from faulty product, up to a point. They accept returns "reluctantly" depending on how big of an outfit they are. Amzn probably has more sway. Other retailers maybe not so much. But you can bet that retailers if they are smart, are not going to lose. They will sell open box at a profit still, or they will liquidate when new product arrives to re-sellers like ebay sellers who will sell them "as-is" at a profit still, ( overseas or out of country if they are smart making it harder for people to return them - and there will usually always be someone to buy it ) and they will direct you to the manufacturer at that point with your complaints.
> 
> The only person who is going to lose is you "and the environment" if you like a dummy keep taking it in the nuts over and over hoping for a miracle. Cost will be your time, frustration, money tied up with no acceptable monitor, and possibly some shipping cost. Up to having the retailer telling you they don't want your business.
> 
> Asus will chance warranty claims as people overwhelmingly just suck it. A few may make a stink and that is something they will deal with on a case to case basis. You might send it back only to get the same monitor with a working as intended - no problem found statement.
> 
> The best way to change it is to return them once and leave it at that, or not buy them at all. And maybe make a video or social media post on the subject.
> But as long as Asus is moving units, they aren't going to change a thing. And since they can't keep them in stock, pretty sure they aren't much worried about it. Their ears would perk right up though if all of a sudden no one was buying their product that's for damn sure. I can guarantee you Asus is already working on this monitors replacement. Very doubtful they will change a single thing about the manufacturing of this specific panel from this point on. And if they can't keep these in stock today. You can expect the same results in the future. I also bought an Asus MOBO back in like 2001 or so and it was a total piece of crap. After trying to get support for it, i have never bought an Asus product again and never will. Now imagine if everyone did that.


Well said! To give ASUS credit though, their motherboards have the least failure rate compared to their competitors.

I read about one person who had 7 x ROG Swift PG278Q with dead pixels in a row. Surely that's some super bad luck right? Well it turns out he bought all of the monitors on sale only, which doesn't surprise me that he got faulty models. A lot of the dealers will sell their semi-defective hardware on sale at a bargain, failing to describe the product actually has defects. I've seen this happen again and again with nordic retailers. Those slick bastards do this all the time...


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> The retailer while they will accept returns because they must by law, may have "some" contractual agreement with manufacturers or legal stance on catastrophic damages from faulty product, up to a point. They accept returns "reluctantly" depending on how big of an outfit they are. Amzn probably has more sway. Other retailers maybe not so much. But you can bet that retailers if they are smart, are not going to lose. They will sell open box at a profit still, or they will liquidate when new product arrives to re-sellers like ebay sellers who will sell them "as-is" at a profit still, ( overseas or out of country if they are smart making it harder for people to return them - and there will usually always be someone to buy it ) and they will direct you to the manufacturer at that point with your complaints.
> 
> The only person who is going to lose is you "and the environment" if you like a dummy keep taking it in the nuts over and over hoping for a miracle. Cost will be your time, frustration, money tied up with no acceptable monitor, and possibly some shipping cost. Up to having the retailer telling you they don't want your business.


Well said. Also, any 'return guarantees' beyond the one they are legally obliged to provide offered by large retailers are not there to benefit the consumer (just like 'lowest price guarantees'). You might think they are a great thing, but they are actually anti-competitive measures that hurt smaller retailers and brick-n-mortars who aren't able to match these offers and who are guaranteed to be undercut whenever they try to sell the product at a lower price than the one charged by the mass retailer, thereby increasing prices for all of us.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I should a prefaced it with "no way to say it without sounding like a dick" . I do understand your frustration. I'm not insulting you per se. I am just pointing out you are insulting yourself. And it's more of a nudge to look at the overall situation, with some tough love in the mix, lol. I'm not a "greenie" really. But with statements like like " i guess i'll play the panel lottery", then you ( or anyone) have opened themselves up to ridicule at this point. Because it's selfish, and willful ignorance of the reality of the situation. You were ( as we have found to be the case) never guaranteed anything but what you got. The early adopters could have been under that assumption. If you were one of them. I am Sorry. I think people like that are aware of the risks, or should be anyway. But if you aren't happy, return it and be done with it. Again there are plenty of infos out there for you to have made an informed decision before you purchased the monitor, if you weren't an early adopter. There never as any guarantee that you would get a monitor without glow or bleed, nor uniformity issues.
> 
> I bought possibly the first and one of the most revered Ips gaming panels 10 years ago. It was good for what it was, but to me it blew goats. There was zero bleed, but the Ips glow was intolerable to me.
> I never have bought an Ips lcd again. I re-sold it at a small loss and the buyer was happy as a clam. Lesson learned.
> 
> *The other thing i see a lot of people saying Asus is going to be sorry with all these returns or lose money.* Not really. If they sold direct, like Dell, yes. But once they leave the manufacturer to the distributor or retailer, generally the retailer owns them. Asus only sees units moved, and that's what their focus is on. It takes a mountain to get the ear of a manufacturer as big as one like Asus that is not a direct seller. They aren't like Tesla or Dell. http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/190460
> 
> The retailer while they will accept returns because they must by law, may have "some" contractual agreement with manufacturers or legal stance on catastrophic damages from faulty product, up to a point. They accept returns "reluctantly" depending on how big of an outfit they are. Amzn probably has more sway. Other retailers maybe not so much. But you can bet that retailers if they are smart, are not going to lose. They will sell open box at a profit still, or they will liquidate when new product arrives to re-sellers like ebay sellers who will sell them "as-is" at a profit still, ( overseas or out of country if they are smart making it harder for people to return them - and there will usually always be someone to buy it ) and they will direct you to the manufacturer at that point with your complaints.
> 
> The only person who is going to lose is you "and the environment" if you like a dummy keep taking it in the nuts over and over hoping for a miracle. Cost will be your time, frustration, money tied up with no acceptable monitor, and possibly some shipping cost. Up to having the retailer telling you they don't want your business.
> 
> Asus will chance warranty claims as people overwhelmingly just suck it. A few may make a stink and that is something they will deal with on a case to case basis. You might send it back only to get the same monitor with a working as intended - no problem found statement.
> 
> The best way to change it is to return them once and leave it at that, or not buy them at all. And maybe make a video or social media post on the subject.
> But as long as Asus is moving units, they aren't going to change a thing. And since they can't keep them in stock, pretty sure they aren't much worried about it. Their ears would perk right up though if all of a sudden no one was buying their product that's for damn sure. I can guarantee you Asus is already working on this monitors replacement. Very doubtful they will change a single thing about the manufacturing of this specific panel from this point on. And if they can't keep these in stock today. You can expect the same results in the future. I also bought an Asus MOBO back in like 2001 or so and it was a total piece of crap. After trying to get support for it, i have never bought an Asus product again and never will. Now imagine if everyone did that.


Well said. I've just had bad luck and don't expect perfection. BLB is fine with me as long as I can't see it in normal viewing. Pixel defects and uniformity defects are much harder to swallow. No review thus far led me to believe that only 40% of my panel would be within acceptable range in terms of luminance. That's unexpected.

I decided to try the Asus again at the recommendation of the people at the store who discouraged me from trying another Acer. Each store's policies vary I'm sure. I've asked them what happens when I return a defective monitor and was told that the ones with dust / pixels defects, etc. get sent back to the manufacturer and not re-sold. I always ask them to please stop me from exchanging if it will harm the store or if it is excessive and each time the employees agree with me and have no problem with me "trying again." Granted, this may change if I keep on exchanging which I don't plan on doing. All I want is a fairly uniform panel with average BLB and no pixel defects. And I know they exist, that's the problem. Overall I am 60 / 40 on keeping the monitor vs returning once and for all.


----------



## Alag28

hey guys, just purchased this monitor from microcenter. seems like a got a pretty good unit. i see very minimal BLB... no dead pixels, no dust etc. are there legit measures other than eyeballing everything to make sure the monitor is a tip top unit? is there any calibration that needs to be done? .... thanks


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alag28*
> 
> hey guys, just purchased this monitor from microcenter. seems like a got a pretty good unit. i see very minimal BLB... no dead pixels, no dust etc. are there legit measures other than eyeballing everything to make sure the monitor is a tip top unit? is there any calibration that needs to be done? .... thanks


If it looks good to you then don't go looking for other flaws. Keep it simple and enjoy it. If you don't use a colorimeter for calibration you can adjust the OSD on the monitor to your liking through the Windows calibration utility. There's no calibration that "needs to be done" it is all personal preference.


----------



## MasterOfMC

I got my fifth screen. Now I have two dead pixel and something not clear white box.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Can you guys please look at the video I made and tell me if any of you guys have this strange issue with your PG279Q? basically every several Alt+Tab that I do, it makes the screen currpoted in a way that it takes about 1cm of the middle of the display and puts it on the left of the screen, I went through 4 PG279Q, 3 XB271HU and 3-4 display port cables and results were the same , only way to fix is turn off the monitor and turn it back on and its fixed till next time.


----------



## Bercon

I recommend everybody checks that their ULMB mode is working properly at 120Hz. On my display the screen goes black as soon as OSD closes, opening OSD returns image.




Here are some other people experiencing the same issue:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?82357-Swift-PG279Q-ULMB/page2
http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2724
http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2730


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> I recommend everybody checks that their ULMB mode is working properly at 120Hz. On my display the screen goes black as soon as OSD closes, opening OSD returns image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other people experiencing the same issue:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?82357-Swift-PG279Q-ULMB/page2
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2724
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2730


yeah.. also got this. Posted it here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I got the following problem:
> If I enable ulmb (in the driver and in the osd) and i close the osd, I just get a dark screen. I mean not darker, like when ulmb is enabled, more like no backlight at all.
> What is my problem? Do I have to do something else?


but ulmb seems to work if you just wait until the osd closes itself.


----------



## Bercon

Not for me, everything goes black as soon as the OSD closes, be that by waiting or closing it manually.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Can you guys please look at the video I made and tell me if any of you guys have this strange issue with your PG279Q? basically every several Alt+Tab that I do, it makes the screen currpoted in a way that it takes about 1cm of the middle of the display and puts it on the left of the screen, I went through 4 PG279Q, 3 XB271HU and 3-4 display port cables and results were the same , only way to fix is turn off the monitor and turn it back on and its fixed till next time.


I tried Alt+Tab and then back to full screen within several Steam games just now and I don't get any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bercon*
> 
> I recommend everybody checks that their ULMB mode is working properly at 120Hz. On my display the screen goes black as soon as OSD closes, opening OSD returns image.
> 
> Here are some other people experiencing the same issue:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?82357-Swift-PG279Q-ULMB/page2
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2724
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2730


ULMB works fine for me, I don't experience this issue at all.

Mine is a December 2015 build, fwiw.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Can you guys please look at the video I made and tell me if any of you guys have this strange issue with your PG279Q? basically every several Alt+Tab that I do, it makes the screen currpoted in a way that it takes about 1cm of the middle of the display and puts it on the left of the screen, I went through 4 PG279Q, 3 XB271HU and 3-4 display port cables and results were the same , only way to fix is turn off the monitor and turn it back on and its fixed till next time.


Ok it seems I finally fixed my issue, as last resort I opened a brand new DP cable that came with my monitor and can't replicate the issue again it seems. I'll watch for it for few days and report back.


----------



## D2015

*Need Help urgently !*

to Australian & New Zealand owners,

Does this monitor come with - light or *dark* dot (pixel) defect 7 (or 14) days (pixel perfect) monitor replacement warranty slip? (similar to Acer's)


----------



## n00bftw

What you guys think of mine, can someone tell me the proper method of testing for BLB like camera settings, distance from screen, angle, brightness setting and so on, as the 2 pictures look quite different




i have a Jan 2016 manufactured model


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> What you guys think of mine, can someone tell me the proper method of testing for BLB like camera settings, distance from screen, angle, brightness setting and so on, as the 2 pictures look quite different
> 
> i have a Jan 2016 manufactured model


Stand about 5-7 feet back from the screen and take a photo of it head-on / not from an angle. You can try taking a regular photo of it and also a video. If you take a video take a snapshot within the video and post that image. Photos tend to over expose BLB and the videos + screenshots from videos I've seen tend to minimize BLB, so I've found that photos tend to better show where the BLB appears on the monitor. Just my opinion.

If you can't see BLB during normal usage then it is probably a good unit. I've yet to see a PG279Q that has zero BLB. Some are awful and others are acceptable.


----------



## bighairyman

Hey all, I purchased this monitor and the IPS glow doesn't seem too bad but it has one dead pixel. The date on the monitor is January 2016. The store I purchased it from has boxes that have the "QC" sticker on the box and ones without. Which one should I exchange for?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> What you guys think of mine, can someone tell me the proper method of testing for BLB like camera settings, distance from screen, angle, brightness setting and so on, as the 2 pictures look quite different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a Jan 2016 manufactured model


That's quite bad mate.

I gave up with the PG279Q after getting 2 units with dust behind the panel and awful backlight bleed.

I have just purchased an Acer XB271HU which is the same spec monitor but quality control seems much better on the whole. I am very lucky in that i have got a perfect panel. No defects and no backlight bleed atall. Its also £150 cheaper than the Asus! I recommend giving this some thought if you are going to get a replacement. The ASUS has too many QC issues.


----------



## toncij

Funny how QC was Acer's huge problem in the previous generation. We rooted for Asus to fix it. Now the other way around happens.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Funny how QC was Acer's huge problem in the previous generation. We rooted for Asus to fix it. Now the other way around happens.


From my experience, even recent XB270HU units are way better than the PG279Q, BLB/glow wise. Uniformity is still bad though, I take it the XB271HU's panel design also helps with uniformity.


----------



## kbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Ok it seems I finally fixed my issue, as last resort I opened a brand new DP cable that came with my monitor and can't replicate the issue again it seems. I'll watch for it for few days and report back.


~

So ur getting this issue using another cable?
Because i'm getting the same issue and i am using another cable ( not the original ).


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Ok it seems I finally fixed my issue, as last resort I opened a brand new DP cable that came with my monitor and can't replicate the issue again it seems. I'll watch for it for few days and report back.


I have the same issues with the XB271HU which uses the same panel. Also hard to reproduce. I just switched my old DP cable for the new one that came with the new monitor.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelthai*
> 
> I have the same issues with the XB271HU which uses the same panel. Also hard to reproduce. I just switched my old DP cable for the new one that came with the new monitor.


Hi there, this might sound weird but I also went through 3 XB270HUs and I used the brand new DP cables from those on my PG279Qs, then few days ago I decided to open another brand new DP cable that came with one of my PG279Q and BAM, no more issue since and i've been playing with it every day trying to reproduce the issue and can not. before I could do it within few min but now it just doesn't happen any more, so If you have excellent panel, before returning it I would highly suggest going through some brand new DP cables first.


----------



## kaelthai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Hi there, this might sound weird but I also went through 3 XB270HUs and I used the brand new DP cables from those on my PG279Qs, then few days ago I decided to open another brand new DP cable that came with one of my PG279Q and BAM, no more issue since and i've been playing with it every day trying to reproduce the issue and can not. before I could do it within few min but now it just doesn't happen any more, so If you have excellent panel, before returning it I would highly suggest going through some brand new DP cables first.


I accepted a discount so I can't return it anymore. This one is not excellent but good enough for the money I paid for it (1 dead pixel, not that much blb and average uniformity). I will keep your advice in mind when I see the issue pop up again!


----------



## dayer3

I've returned my first order because was defective from my point of view.
Now I think the replace replacement article (the same model) hasn't backlight bleed. Only glow
Three videos with different lights:


Spoiler: light (replacement unit)













Spoiler: background light (replacement unit)













Spoiler: no light (replacement unit)











It may isn't perfect, but I feel very lucky.


----------



## kbyte

What do you guys think of this panel?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this panel?


Hard to tell, your photo is at an angle from above the screen. Try taking one about 5-7 feet back and viewing the monitor straight on. If your photo is indeed accurate, it is a POS and you should return it. I returned mine tonight and am back on my old 144hz TN. What a shame and a joke.


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this panel?


A video is better than a photo because the photos often increase the BLB effects. However in that photo I can see a little yellow zone in the top right corner that could be backlight bleed.


----------



## kbyte

I take another photo, this one is straight to the monitor.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> 
> 
> I take another photo, this one is straight to the monitor.
> What do you guys think?


I think it looks OK. Fire up a few games in normal conditions and play them, do you notice it/does it bother you? If it does return the monitor and get something that isn't a 165hz IPS gaming screen.


----------



## sixstringmonk

Are you planning on watching movies with black bars, playing space simulators, or dark/stealth games? If so, then get rid of it.


----------



## johnhhyip

Got myself a PG279Q today, in fact its a replacement. The first one was very bad with a lot of BLB. The second one seems better but still has some tiny bleed top right, and bottom left and right. Do you guys think I should keep this one?

Btw has anyone heard anything about the Eizo Foris FS2735 and know if there is any QC/BLB issue with that one? I know it doesn't have gsync but if quality is good maybe worth getting?

Cheers

IMG_20160311_215757.jpg 1442k .jpg file


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnhhyip*
> 
> Got myself a PG279Q today, in fact its a replacement. The first one was very bad with a lot of BLB. The second one seems better but still has some tiny bleed top right, and bottom left and right. Do you guys think I should keep this one?
> 
> Btw has anyone heard anything about the Eizo Foris FS2735 and know if there is any QC/BLB issue with that one? I know it doesn't have gsync but if quality is good maybe worth getting?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> IMG_20160311_215757.jpg 1442k .jpg file


Ouch, no way man. I have XB271HU and it has zero bleed! This is really bad what Ou have. But my XB271HU will go back anyway because it has other flaws such bad uniformity and a dust speck under the screen. It is shame we must fight with 3 types of issues these monitors have


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnhhyip*
> 
> Got myself a PG279Q today, in fact its a replacement. The first one was very bad with a lot of BLB. The second one seems better but still has some tiny bleed top right, and bottom left and right. Do you guys think I should keep this one?
> 
> Btw has anyone heard anything about the Eizo Foris FS2735 and know if there is any QC/BLB issue with that one? I know it doesn't have gsync but if quality is good maybe worth getting?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> IMG_20160311_215757.jpg 1442k .jpg file


If that's and 100% brightness and that's how it looks to your eyes, at 56-60 it should be even better. That's a LOT better than what I got and I would've kept this if not for the dead pixels and uniformity issues. Backlight bleed will slowly go away at least partially so this might get smaller.

But if this is not what it looks to your eyes and this photo is overexposed, I'd imagine it's not very noticeable in your normal usage?

We can always find faults if we look for them in situations we might not actually use these things. I tried using it in pitch black with 100% brightness and it hurt my eyes soooo bad.. 24% felt much better and there was very very very little BLB then.

It's your choice in the end, and depends on what you're willing to take and accept and whether this issue is "gamebreaking" in the situation you mostly use it. It's lottery with these and after 4 Asus and 1 Acer I'm still losing..getting a new one next week, it was supposed to come yesterday but the crappy local postal service got the package instead of a proper UPS subcontractor so it's lying inside a huge warehouse close by where I can't go to pick it up even....

If you want you could take a short video and post here? That'd probably show a more realistic view of the monitor







also 1.5-2 meters back if possible.


----------



## kbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Ok it seems I finally fixed my issue, as last resort I opened a brand new DP cable that came with my monitor and can't replicate the issue again it seems. I'll watch for it for few days and report back.


So i change my cable to the original and i still get this issue. I think its hardware related.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> So i change my cable to the original and i still get this issue. I think its hardware related.


Actually I'm afraid you are right, the issue came back for me as well, and I replaced my monitor again and same exact issue. it seems it is hardware related. It seems it's an issue with either the G.Sync module or the panel it self or the overclock module. either way since both this and XB271HU use the same hardware and I personally had this issue with all my XB1 and PG279Qs, I will return it and just get a regular 2560x1440 144hz monitor and wait for the OLED screens or a completely new manufacturer of IPS panel to come out and then shell out $800+.


----------



## misiak

Hi guys, do you know if the QC improved over past few weeks/months ? What is the month of latest shipped batch ? I mean especially uniformity. Is there still this yellowish ting in the top 1/3 of the screen? Does anyone have a screen with good uniformity ? What about dust, dead pixels and BLB issues ? I actually have XB271 with great BLB but it has one dust spec almost in the middle of the screen and uniformity is not perfect as the whole top 1/3 has slightly yellowish tint - same thing 2 previous PG279Q I owned had...


----------



## rwtd

I got a January model a few days ago. The BLB is still there in the usual places but looking at the bottom right corner from a 90-degree angle at 25 brightness it seems quite acceptable (as in: almost none), but from a normal viewing position at about 20cm from the screen the annoying yellow-silver light from that corner is still there even if subjectively speaking it's gotten better. The other BLB spots aren't annoying at all in normal use at 25 brightness. I haven't yet spotted a dust particle behind the screen even though I've been specifically looking for it. The top 1/3 still has that slightly darker tint and is the reason I'm contemplating returning the monitor.


----------



## Castaile

Took off the perfectionist hat for these past 3 months and I've become very pleased with this pg279q despite it's blb and uniformity issues. I don't game in total darkness but even with mood lighting in my room, setting the brightness at 40% hurts my eyes.

Imho, I don't regret purchasing this monitor despite having it replaced twice at my local store. I mean even my LG V10 smartphone has blb on it's second screen.

P.s. lucky enough to receive this monitor without dead pixels or dust.


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi guys, do you know if the QC improved over past few weeks/months ? What is the month of latest shipped batch ? I mean especially uniformity. Is there still this yellowish ting in the top 1/3 of the screen? Does anyone have a screen with good uniformity ? What about dust, dead pixels and BLB issues ? I actually have XB271 with great BLB but it has one dust spec almost in the middle of the screen and uniformity is not perfect as the whole top 1/3 has slightly yellowish tint - same thing 2 previous PG279Q I owned had...


My first from January 2016 has had BLB, but the second not (also from Jan 2016). Although the second has some of glow, but for me is well


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I got a January model a few days ago. The BLB is still there in the usual places but looking at the bottom right corner from a 90-degree angle at 25 brightness it seems quite acceptable (as in: almost none), but from a normal viewing position at about 20cm from the screen the annoying yellow-silver light from that corner is still there even if subjectively speaking it's gotten better. The other BLB spots aren't annoying at all in normal use at 25 brightness. I haven't yet spotted a dust particle behind the screen even though I've been specifically looking for it. The top 1/3 still has that slightly darker tint and is the reason I'm contemplating returning the monitor.


Yeah, this tint is the worst thing also for me. XB271HU has it as well + that dust particle. Completely not acceptable for this price tag. But from BLB point I can say that Acer is much better here. I have practically no BLB and only silverfish glow. It's perfect in this aspect. Sadly, those two things I've mentioned made me to return it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Took off the perfectionist hat for these past 3 months and I've become very pleased with this pg279q despite it's blb and uniformity issues. I don't game in total darkness but even with mood lighting in my room, setting the brightness at 40% hurts my eyes.
> Imho, I don't regret purchasing this monitor despite having it replaced twice at my local store. I mean even my LG V10 smartphone has blb on it's second screen.
> P.s. lucky enough to receive this monitor without dead pixels or dust.


Yes, I think perfectionism is not possible with these models so it depends what you are willing to accept and what not. Asus is even more expensive and suffers from more issues than Acer, unfortunately both are far away from perfect panels. If you finally get a monitor with minimal BLB, then you have dust. If you get monitor without dust you have BLB or uniformity issues. This is never-ending story and makes me really sad because otherwise these would be best monitors on the planet actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> My first from January 2016 has had BLB, but the second not (also from Jan 2016). Although the second has some of glow, but for me is well


You know, all IPS panels have glow. This is inevitable. It only depends if it is pure silver glow or some yellow/orange crap. Btw, what about your uniformity and dust ? Do you have the top 1/3 also darker/yellowish than bottom part ? I mean you can see this on solid white background like for example on this forum.


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> [...]
> 
> You know, all IPS panels have glow. This is inevitable. It only depends if it is pure silver glow or some yellow/orange crap. Btw, what about your uniformity and dust ? Do you have the top 1/3 also darker/yellowish than bottom part ? I mean you can see this on solid white background like for example on this forum.


I put a photos about this second unit vs. a failed Acer XB271HU a few days ago.

However if you its black screen see it in these videos, it seems better:


Spoiler: no light













Spoiler: light













Spoiler: background light


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> I put a photos about this second unit vs. a failed Acer XB271HU a few days ago.
> 
> However if you its black screen see it in these videos, it seems better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: background light


The BLB looks very good on your sample... What about dust or dead/stuck pixels? Do you have any ? And what about your uniformity ? Thx


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> I put a photos about this second unit vs. a failed Acer XB271HU a few days ago.
> 
> However if you its black screen see it in these videos, it seems better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: background light


This looks excellent! One of the better ones for sure. Don't you dare to return it!


----------



## dayer3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> The BLB looks very good on your sample... What about dust or dead/stuck pixels? Do you have any ? And what about your uniformity ? Thx


Neither dead nor stuck pixels.
I think there's a bit, little, lack of uniformity in black screen at right bottom corner. But when I'm using it I don't realize.
It's important become aware these monitors aren't perfect. I often test the corners with some movie with black bars. If I don't realize problems I consider the monitor is acceptable


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> Neither dead nor stuck pixels.
> I think there's a bit, little, lack of uniformity in black screen at right bottom corner. But when I'm using it I don't realize.
> It's important become aware these monitors aren't perfect. I often test the corners with some movie with black bars. If I don't realize problems I consider the monitor is acceptable


So also no dust I suppose, right ? There is always some amount of glow right bottom corner so this is not an issue. I mean more like white uniformity - try to scroll this forum up and down and check if the "reply" window change color intensity or tint. The problem with these panels is that top 1/3 is usually darker/yellowish than bottom. I've found this very distracting. It may vary from piece to piece though.


----------



## toncij

Glow is normal for IPS panels.

Also, uniformity-perfect screen has a cost to it and is far north of the mere $800 these displays cost.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Glow is normal for IPS panels.
> 
> Also, uniformity-perfect screen has a cost to it and is far north of the mere $800 these displays cost.


I understand variance in brightness is normal, but these monitors also tend to have very noticeable color variation (the dreaded yellow tint), correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe that's also normal. I can understand slight variations, but this is not "slight". I haven't seen this on much cheaper screens.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I understand variance in brightness is normal, but these monitors also tend to have very noticeable color variation (the dreaded yellow tint), correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe that's also normal. I can understand slight variations, but this is not "slight". I haven't seen this on much cheaper screens.


Brightness is normal, yes, unless you drop 3k on Eizo top model.







But color... well, I'd return one with color problems.


----------



## Pragmatist

I got my replacement monitor today, and oh boy...... It's what I hoped it would be if not better than I would've imagined. Next to no bleed and no dead pixels.
I'll take pictures when it gets darker for the ones that are interested.

Thank you, ASUS!


----------



## rwtd

Because I'm still very much in doubt about whether to return my monitor, I made a 5x5 uniformity chart with Displaycal. I'm curious what you guys think about this uniformity. Is this typical? Should I return the monitor? What are my chances of getting a monitor with better uniformity (Asus or Acer)?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I understand variance in brightness is normal, but these monitors also tend to have very noticeable color variation (the dreaded yellow tint), correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe that's also normal. I can understand slight variations, but this is not "slight". I haven't seen this on much cheaper screens.


That's right, brightness variance is not a big issue if within 20%. But what is very bad is color temperature change across the screen. It's either horizontal or vertical. To be honest I saw this only on AUO panels and not only 144+ ones. Had HP E272q which uses 60Hz the panel from AUO (I believe it could reach 100+ easily but it's hardware locked in EDID but it's another story, the most funniest thing was I was able to OC it to 80Hz but I got a system message that this is not supported resolution and display went off after 30 second despite the fact it worked great without frame skipping) and this one has the whole left part of the screen slightly warmer than right.

So I believe it's some "property" of these screen and majority of panels have this. Is anyone here with PG279Q who does not have any temperature changes ? For me it's the most annoying thing and worse than some BLB.

I have never seen this on LG panels therefore I thinking buying Crossover 2795QHD monitor. It uses LG panel and it can be easily overclockable to 100+ Hz. Of course with all the customs it would cost around 400 eur so it's still a pretty big risk because potential BLB or dead pixels. And of course no warranty. Damn, why the hell there are no 1440p 144+ Hz 16:9 screens with LG panels ???


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I got my replacement monitor today, and oh boy...... It's what I hoped it would be if not better than I would've imagined. Next to no bleed and no dead pixels.
> I'll take pictures when it gets darker for the ones that are interested.
> 
> Thank you, ASUS!


Pls take uniformity test as well, what model is it ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Because I'm still very much in doubt about whether to return my monitor, I made a 5x5 uniformity chart with Displaycal. I'm curious what you guys think about this uniformity. Is this typical? Should I return the monitor? What are my chances of getting a monitor with better uniformity (Asus or Acer)?


Well, this is still the same story. What model is it ? 90% of these panels looks like this so your chances are minimal.


----------



## Pragmatist

It's a January 2016 unit. I won't try to find issues I can't see mate, but rest assured it is a perfect panel. The bleed is almost non-existent and that bothered me the most with my old October unit, especially the massive yellow bleed at the lower right corner.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's a January 2016 unit. I won't try to find issues I can't see mate, but rest assured it is a perfect panel. The bleed is almost non-existent and that bothered me the most with my old October unit, especially the massive yellow bleed at the lower right corner.


Sure mate, better not search for them







If you can't see anything strange as you browse this forum it's probably fine. Also do not search for dust specks







But if you find later you will have hard time to live with it.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Sure mate, better not search for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see anything strange as you browse this forum it's probably fine. Also do not search for dust specks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you find later you will have hard time to live with it.


I have 2 of these monitors, so I've had 3 total because the last one got replaced. I know what to look for and this January unit is honestly perfect, no issues whatsoever.................... I understand that is hard to believe for some, I guess.


----------



## rwtd

Well, I've decided to return mine. I don't expect a perfect panel but I don't want to put up with yellow patches on white backgrounds either, not to this degree.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I have 2 of these monitors, so I've had 3 total because the last one got replaced. I know what to look for and this January unit is honestly perfect, no issues whatsoever.................... I understand that is hard to believe for some, I guess.


Then you must have won the lottery as I haven't seen a perfect PG279Q







Good to hear a perfect one exists even in Asus water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Well, I've decided to return mine. I don't expect a perfect panel but I don't want to put up with yellow patches on white backgrounds either, not to this degree.


I know what you are talking about. I had 2 PG's which had terrible uniformity where top 1/3 was yellow like piss. The 3rd was much better but not perfect. Also some BLB and dust. Now I've ordered 4th and the last PG279Q. If this attempt fail, I'm done with them for good. Also ordered another XB271HU and I will choose one to keep if Asus is bad. My current XB has no BLB but one dust speck - hardly visible but it is almost in the middle and I know about it. Uniformity is quiet acceptable but could be better. Top 1/3 has very slight yellowish tint but I could live with that. I'm so confused from these panels that I have no more power to try more. I think these will be 7th and 8th 144Hz panels so keep your fingers crossed for me







Last attempt...


----------



## demps709

So I've been eyeing this monitor for quite some time to upgrade from my 1440p 60hz Korean IPS. What is the consensus on the QC of these now? Has it improved? I was thinking about buying one from Newegg next week.

Also what are the tests and whatnot that I should do as soon as I get it to determine if I have a decent panel? I'm not really familiar with testing monitors.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> So I've been eyeing this monitor for quite some time to upgrade from my 1440p 60hz Korean IPS. What is the consensus on the QC of these now? Has it improved? I was thinking about buying one from Newegg next week.
> 
> Also what are the tests and whatnot that I should do as soon as I get it to determine if I have a decent panel? I'm not really familiar with testing monitors.


No not really. 99% of posts on here have been about issues. Go for the Acer XB271HU, generally that has better QC and is the same panel.


----------



## demps709

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No not really. 99% of posts on here have been about issues. Go for the Acer XB271HU, generally that has better QC and is the same panel.


That's a shame. I really dislike the looks of the XB271HU. Looks like they're both sold out on Newegg again.


----------



## nefrusy

Whoa! Apparently ASUS is taking the backlight bleed seriously: ASUS PCDIY posting.

In the post, it says that they have been opening boxes and visually inspecting the panels in a dark room before they ship them to North American retailers... which is why some people on Amazon complained recently that it looked like it had been opened and used.

Also, more importantly, they've offered to replace monitors bought before they started the extra QC, I'm assuming with monitors that have actually passed their visual inspection. Might be worth a shot to people who are on the fence about a monitor that they kept with some moderate BLB.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Whoa! Apparently ASUS is taking the backlight bleed seriously: ASUS PCDIY posting.
> 
> In the post, it says that they have been opening boxes and visually inspecting the panels in a dark room before they ship them to North American retailers... which is why some people on Amazon complained recently that it looked like it had been opened and used.
> 
> Also, more importantly, they've offered to replace monitors bought before they started the extra QC, I'm assuming with monitors that have actually passed their visual inspection. Might be worth a shot to people who are on the fence about a monitor that they kept with some moderate BLB.


Lol, nice from them but why only North America ???! Idiots. Better if they focus on crap uniformity all these panels have. Or better AUO should focus on this.


----------



## dayer3

From the ASUS post:
Quote:


> [...]
> This one-time exchange program is *open only to customers who purchased the ROG Swift PG279Q in North America*, and it's limited to models from the initial batches. Units with the following serial numbers are eligible:
> 
> F9LMQS064281 to F9LMQS066024
> F9LMQS085294 to F9LMQS085313
> FALMQS088716 to FALMQS089177
> [..]


My monitor is well. But that does not seem right


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayer3*
> 
> From the ASUS post:
> My monitor is well. But that does not seem right


This is so wrong...


----------



## kanttii

Well at least they let some people do that, we should be happy for them







better that than nothing, huh?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Well at least they let some people do that, we should be happy for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better that than nothing, huh?


I'd rather be angry with Asus.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Whoa! Apparently ASUS is taking the backlight bleed seriously: ASUS PCDIY posting.
> 
> In the post, it says that they have been opening boxes and visually inspecting the panels in a dark room before they ship them to North American retailers... which is why some people on Amazon complained recently that it looked like it had been opened and used.
> 
> Also, more importantly, they've offered to replace monitors bought before they started the extra QC, I'm assuming with monitors that have actually passed their visual inspection. Might be worth a shot to people who are on the fence about a monitor that they kept with some moderate BLB.


I don't believe this one bit!

QC is a joke on this panel and i don't think ASUS give two hoots!

If it was being tested by ASUS, why were opened boxes often the worst ones out there? Also being the manufacture, dont you think they could have resealed them with their own packaging tape?!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> Whoa! Apparently ASUS is taking the backlight bleed seriously: ASUS PCDIY posting.
> 
> In the post, it says that they have been opening boxes and visually inspecting the panels in a dark room before they ship them to North American retailers... which is why some people on Amazon complained recently that it looked like it had been opened and used.
> 
> Also, more importantly, they've offered to replace monitors bought before they started the extra QC, I'm assuming with monitors that have actually passed their visual inspection. Might be worth a shot to people who are on the fence about a monitor that they kept with some moderate BLB.


Well its first step in admittance is promising but from what I read on these monitors I'm not sure it's any better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't believe this one bit!
> 
> QC is a joke on this panel and i don't think ASUS give two hoots!
> 
> If it was being tested by ASUS, why were opened boxes often the worst ones out there? Also being the manufacture, dont you think they could have resealed them with their own packaging tape?!


Didn't it take you 7 monitor exchanges before getting a good ACER? Don't think ASUS is worse by reading both threads they both are a gamble. Only difference is ACER hasn't addressed anything.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well its first step in admittance is promising but from what I read on these monitors I'm not sure it's any better.
> Didn't it take you 7 monitor exchanges before getting a good ACER? Don't think ASUS is worse by reading both threads they both are a gamble. Only difference is ACER hasn't addressed anything.


No man, I bought two Acer's and one was almost perfect and the other one was perfect so took the other one back.

Had much better luck with Acer but some users are having issues getting a good one.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Well at least they let some people do that, we should be happy for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better that than nothing, huh?


It's not fair from Asus, that's all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> No man, I bought two Acer's and one was almost perfect and the other one was perfect so took the other one back.
> 
> Had much better luck with Acer but some users are having issues getting a good one.


I agree. It's 50:50 but with Acer you have bigger chance to have slightly better uniformity. But it still sucks. I think I grab X34 or PG348 because I'm sick from these AUO panels... Uniformity I biggest problem here because you either have the top 1/3 darker/yellowish than rest of the screen or you have yellowish patches on the screen. For games this is not an issue but for work, browsing internet it's a pain...


----------



## caymandive

I just picked this monitor up 2 weeks ago from MicroCenter with a manufacture date of December 2015. I too have bad back light bleed from the bottom right corner and playing games or even looking at my black desktop background is just annoying. My PG278Q had none of these issues and I'm starting to regret selling that one. Can you guys let me know if the photos below show excessive backlight bleed for this model? I bought the extended warranty so I could return it to the store for another one, but i'd hate to get one that's just as bad if not worse.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Can you guys please look at the video I made and tell me if any of you guys have this strange issue with your PG279Q? basically every several Alt+Tab that I do, it makes the screen currpoted in a way that it takes about 1cm of the middle of the display and puts it on the left of the screen, I went through 4 PG279Q, 3 XB271HU and 3-4 display port cables and results were the same , only way to fix is turn off the monitor and turn it back on and its fixed till next time.


I had this issue too and I resolved it by disabling SLI and then re-enabling it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I just picked this monitor up 2 weeks ago from MicroCenter with a manufacture date of December 2015. I too have bad back light bleed from the bottom right corner and playing games or even looking at my black desktop background is just annoying. My PG278Q had none of these issues and I'm starting to regret selling that one. Can you guys let me know if the photos below show excessive backlight bleed for this model? I bought the extended warranty so I could return it to the store for another one, but i'd hate to get one that's just as bad if not worse.


This is just horrible BLB, return it asap and take another one. Or better buy XB271HU, from my own experience they have much better backlighting and uniformity....


----------



## addictedto60fps

It seems like Amazon has gotten a whole slew of new pg279q's recently these last few days. Anyone buy from this batch yet? If so, are these any better?


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I just picked this monitor up 2 weeks ago from MicroCenter with a manufacture date of December 2015. I too have bad back light bleed from the bottom right corner and playing games or even looking at my black desktop background is just annoying. My PG278Q had none of these issues and I'm starting to regret selling that one. Can you guys let me know if the photos below show excessive backlight bleed for this model? I bought the extended warranty so I could return it to the store for another one, but i'd hate to get one that's just as bad if not worse.


That is absolutely terrible. One of the worst i have seen in a long time. These panels are a joke at times.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> This is just horrible BLB, return it asap and take another one. Or better buy XB271HU, from my own experience they have much better backlighting and uniformity....


Thanks. I'm taking it back today to exchange for another one. If I have the same quality control problems with it then i'm going back to a PG278Q


----------



## kbyte

Now its happening in the right side of the monitor.



i will returning next week maybe. I can't find a solution to this.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> Now its happening in the right side of the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> i will returning next week maybe. I can't find a solution to this.


This also happened to me on my January model, no idea what is that. But if I were you I woul be more concerned abot that horrible uniformity of yours. I suppose that fog should be white and actually the top 1/3 monitor is pretty yellowish...


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That is absolutely terrible. One of the worst i have seen in a long time. These panels are a joke at times.


I replaced the defective monitor today with another PG279q from Micro Center and the new one is noticeably better. My old one was manufactured December 2015 (top photo). The replacement monitor is January 2016 (bottom photo). I still have some minor bleed, but nothing distracting like it was and I can certainly live with this.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I replaced the defective monitor today with another PG279q from Micro Center and the new one is noticeably better. My old one was manufactured December 2015 (top photo). The replacement monitor is January 2016 (bottom photo). I still have some minor bleed, but nothing distracting like it was and I can certainly live with this.


Yes, its better but still not perfect. Maybe it will go better over time. Give him to weeks and you will see. What about dust, bad pixels and uniformity ?


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, its better but still not perfect. Maybe it will go better over time. Give him to weeks and you will see. What about dust, bad pixels and uniformity ?


EDIT... Just looks closer and I do in fact have a dead pixel right in the center part of the screen! Darn the quality with this monitor! Off to micro center again!


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cirice*
> 
> What do you mean? My one is solid as a rock.


I'm sure it's solid for the time being.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> EDIT... Just looks closer and I do in fact have a dead pixel right in the center part of the screen! Darn the quality with this monitor! Off to micro center again!


Don't beat yourself about it. You can put blame on AU Optronis/ACER. I had to exchange my Dell because it had a dead pixel and annoying buzzying.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I'm sure it's solid for the time being.
> Don't beat yourself about it. You can put blame on AU Optronis/ACER. I had to exchange my Dell because it had a dead pixel and annoying buzzying.


I'm now on my 3rd PG279Q and as you can see in the photo below back bleed is still present though acceptable to me compared to the first monitor. My second monitor had the least amount of bleed but I found a dead pixel and a stuck pixel. I'm now on my third one and there are no dead pixels, dust or anything like that, but a slight bit more of bleed in the bottom right corner, but still in the acceptable range for me. Hope this 3rd monitor is it, because 3 strikes and they are out! I'll be looking for a different monitor.

(Top) First monitor with horrible back bleed *DEC 2015 MANUFACTURE DATE*
(middle) acceptable back bleed but dead pixels *JAN 2016 MANUFACTURE DATE*
(bottom) Current with no pixel issues and acceptable bleed. *DEC 2015 MANUFACTURE DATE*



Here is the dead pixel I found. Was nearly in the center of the screen so I couldn't ignore it.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I'm now on my 3rd PG279Q and as you can see in the photo below back bleed is still present though acceptable to me compared to the first monitor. My second monitor had the least amount of bleed but I found a dead pixel and a stuck pixel. I'm now on my third one and there are no dead pixels, dust or anything like that, but a slight bit more of bleed in the bottom right corner, but still in the acceptable range for me. Hope this 3rd monitor is it, because 3 strikes and they are out! I'll be looking for a different monitor.
> 
> (Top) First monitor with horrible back bleed *DEC 2015 MANUFACTURE DATE*
> (middle) acceptable back bleed but dead pixels *JAN 2016 MANUFACTURE DATE*
> (bottom) Current with no pixel issues and acceptable bleed. *DEC 2015 MANUFACTURE DATE*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dead pixel I found. Was nearly in the center of the screen so I couldn't ignore it.


That bleed on the 3rd one is nothing. It looks great. Dead/stuck pixel is a big no-no in my view. Where did buy yours from?


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> That bleed on the 3rd one is nothing. It looks great. Dead/stuck pixel is a big no-no in my view. Where did buy yours from?


I'm pretty happy with this 3rd monitor. Just played a few rounds of Battlefield on it in some dark maps, typed up some emails and watched a few videos and no back bleed bother for me at all. Color consistency is also great so I think and hope I have a winner finally. The first two monitors I picked up from Micro Center of Vienna, VA. My third one I picked up from Micro Center of Rockville, MD. Highly recommend getting an extended warranty on ASUS monitors through your retail store such as Micro Center.


----------



## toncij

In the end TN one seems a much better choice...


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I'm now on my 3rd PG279Q and as you can see in the photo below back bleed is still present though acceptable to me compared to the first monitor. My second monitor had the least amount of bleed but I found a dead pixel and a stuck pixel. I'm now on my third one and there are no dead pixels, dust or anything like that, but a slight bit more of bleed in the bottom right corner, but still in the acceptable range for me. Hope this 3rd monitor is it, because 3 strikes and they are out! I'll be looking for a different monitor.
> 
> (Top) First monitor with horrible back bleed *DEC 2015 MANUFACTURE DATE*
> (middle) acceptable back bleed but dead pixels *JAN 2016 MANUFACTURE DATE*
> (bottom) Current with no pixel issues and acceptable bleed. *DEC 2015 MANUFACTURE DATE*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dead pixel I found. Was nearly in the center of the screen so I couldn't ignore it.


I don't think personally any of those monitors is good enough to keep. There is severe backlight bleed on all of them.

When comparing to my Acer XB271HU which uses the same panel, it looks quite bad. Don't forget how much these monitors cost! You shouldnt settle for defects.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I don't think personally any of those monitors is good enough to keep. There is severe backlight bleed on all of them.
> 
> When comparing to my Acer XB271HU which uses the same panel, it looks quite bad. Don't forget how much these monitors cost! You shouldnt settle for defects.


I would say you are very lucky with your ACER XB271HU as I've seen back light issues on that monitor in reviews too. Photos I posted above indeed show some bleed and appear more intense than it actually is. In real use, the BLB is not noticeable to me and not enough to impact my experience and I certainly won't risk swapping again. In my opinion, the IPS glow is just to be expected on these types of monitors and it's just a matter of how sensitive we are to it. My first monitor the amount of bleed in the bottom right was too distracting for me but this one is just fine.

If someone wants to make some money they should open a business selling pre-checked monitors that are guaranteed to be free of BLB, dead pixels and color uniformity. I'd pay an extra $200 or $300 of retail price just for the assurance and time saved exchanging monitors!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I would say you are very lucky with your ACER XB271HU as I've seen back light issues on that monitor in reviews too. Photos I posted above indeed show some bleed and appear more intense than it actually is. In real use, the BLB is not noticeable to me and not enough to impact my experience and I certainly won't risk swapping again. In my opinion, the IPS glow is just to be expected on these types of monitors and it's just a matter of how sensitive we are to it. My first monitor the amount of bleed in the bottom right was too distracting for me but this one is just fine.
> 
> If someone wants to make some money they should open a business selling pre-checked monitors that are guaranteed to be free of BLB, dead pixels and color uniformity. I'd pay an extra $200 or $300 of retail price just for the assurance and time saved exchanging monitors!


In first place darylsee photo is extremely underexposed. No way monitor looks like that in total darkness. Even VA panels does not look like that. But the fact is I've never seen PG279Q without bad uniformity issues and without BLB. Here Acer is far better. Your changes to score better are much higher. And OSD capabilities are far better than Asus though not as fancy. But who cares about OSD fanciness


----------



## frizo

I just had one delivered from Amazon, I ordered it on 3/17. It has a "QC Passed" sticker on it and the build date is January 2016. You can tell the original seal was broken.

Edit:

Took a few photos, here's the one that best represents the screen's display (taken five feet away, screen brightness 35):



I don't have any complaints with it. Haven't found any dead/stuck pixels, no dust/dirt behind the screen, and the bleed is minimal and un-noticeable when I'm using my computer. I'm pretty sure I've got myself a keeper.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo*
> 
> I just had one delivered from Amazon, I ordered it on 3/17. It has a "QC Passed" sticker on it and the build date is January 2016. You can tell the original seal was broken.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Took a few photos, here's the one that best represents the screen's display (taken five feet away, screen brightness 35):
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any complaints with it. Haven't found any dead/stuck pixels, no dust/dirt behind the screen, and the bleed is minimal and un-noticeable when I'm using my computer. I'm pretty sure I've got myself a keeper.


Keep it and just enjoy it please lol you wont get a better one than that!


----------



## Tykjen

Just got this monitor. Has a bit of bleed in lower right corner so I might RMA for a new one later on, but overall a definite keeper. Also works nicely with PS4! Its 1080p hdmi looks super crisp.


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Keep it and just enjoy it please lol you wont get a better one than that!


I'm not sending it back. I've seen plenty of monitors and TVs that have far worse issues with bleeding and/or glow. To be honest I was hesitant to go looking for bleeding on this one because I could tell right off the bat that it was a pretty good monitor. I only went looking for it in the event it could help others.


----------



## GRABibus

Oh my god...
I was planning to buy this PG279Q, but when I read this thread, people only speaks about the BLB which is often inacceptable...
What about "Happy people" about this monitor ?
Are there some ? Can we have some gaming videos ?

I have personnally big "clouding" issues (not BLB) with PG278Q (This is my 3rd RMA...) and this is why I had in mind to go to IPS with PG279Q...But BLB is really unacceptable and much worst than clouding.

So, I will stick with PG278Q. I receive my 4th one tomorrow. Hopre it will be the last one !


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Oh my god...
> I was planning to buy this PG279Q, but when I read this thread, people only speaks about the BLB which is often inacceptable...
> What about "Happy people" about this monitor ?
> Are there some ? Can we have some gaming videos ?
> 
> I have personnally big "clouding" issues (not BLB) with PG278Q (This is my 3rd RMA...) and this is why I had in mind to go to IPS with PG279Q...But BLB is really unacceptable and much worst than clouding.
> 
> So, I will stick with PG278Q. I receive my 4th one tomorrow. Hopre it will be the last one !


BLB is the least problem here







Uniformity is far more concerning. Then dust and bad pixels. Sometimes intrusive orange glow. It's really bad in my opinion. I had 4 and all are back in the shop. One was even with "QC" sticker. Better try your luck with XB271HU.


----------



## NickLe

Hey, I have a PG279Q. I am completely and utterly satisfied with a) The monitor build quality b) The overall experience gaming c) color (I have an Samsung 275T IPS, which I am coming from, and is right next to it) d) Quality control, so no light bleed however not to be mistaken with IPS glow, which is negligible in my experience and I don't notice it anymore (I think it has gone down in the months I've had)
e) no dead pixels or dust issues
I have an October 2015 build
If you read further back in this thread there are people who have spoken of their positive experience with this monitor.
Cheers

Edit:
And as for the Acer suggestion I would take it with a grain of salt... They are the same panel and they too have their nay sayers.
I am sure both monitors have QC issues as I've read on the net... This is just my personal experience with the monitor which I was very hesitant to buy reading of all the issues.

And... You can check this out too
https://youtu.be/dwQJHFDZq-A
Comparing the two monitors
But I'm not here to discredit on monitor and bolster the other.
I am enjoying my monitor and that is all I have to say.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> BLB is the least problem here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniformity is far more concerning. Then dust and bad pixels. Sometimes intrusive orange glow. It's really bad in my opinion. I had 4 and all are back in the shop. One was even with "QC" sticker. Better try your luck with XB271HU.


I received my PG278Q => No signal and 5 dead pixels.
I wait for a new one...My fifth


----------



## NickLe

Holy mackerel!
Anything besides getting the PG278Q over and over again?


----------



## GRABibus

Yes, getting one which satisfies me. The last one doesn't work....
The first one's had too much clouding.


----------



## NickLe

Good luck man.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> Good luck man.


Merci


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I received my PG278Q => No signal and 5 dead pixels.
> I wait for a new one...My fifth


Sorry to hear that. The QC is ridiculous on these panels. Hope the next is much better. But from my own experience there is something wrong with the monitor. Either you have no dust or dead pixel but you have bad uniformity, or you have some dust but pretty low BLB, it's always some combination of issue and find a perfect one is like win a lottery. But I still haven't seen AUO panel with great uniformity. It's always top yellowish, left or ride side yellowish or some yellowish patches on the screen. Well, it isn't a fun to unbox and test this monitor







Especially for this price, if it costs 300 euro then nah, I can live with some issues but for this price ?


----------



## GRABibus

Ok, i received my RMA this morning => Dead pixel !!!!!









i brought it back to the store and got a new one.

No dead pixel now at the moment and clouding quite acceptable.

I will keep this one !


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, i received my RMA this morning => Dead pixel !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i brought it back to the store and got a new one.
> 
> No dead pixel now at the moment and clouding quite acceptable.
> 
> I will keep this one !


By clouding you mean uniformity ? Can you take photo of white screen ? And what about BLB and IPS glow ?


----------



## GRABibus

PG278Q is TN panel.

Here is a picture of white screen with 100% brightness in darkness :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032402072317369814089522.jpg

Here is a picture of black screen with 100% brightness in darkness :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032401414117369814089424.jpg

Pictures are not so good quality (Iphone 5).

Couding are white areas on black screen.

AS you can see, no noticeable BLB and a little bit clouding on black screen : but al PG278Q I tested had more or less clouding.


----------



## GRABibus

Uniformity is not so good because it is more yellow on left side than other parts of the screen.
But honestly, all 6 PG278Q I tested had this unformity issue, more or less.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> PG278Q is TN panel.
> 
> Here is a picture of white screen with 100% brightness in darkness :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032402072317369814089522.jpg
> 
> Here is a picture of black screen with 100% brightness in darkness :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032401414117369814089424.jpg
> 
> Pictures are not so good quality (Iphone 5).
> 
> Couding are white areas on black screen.
> 
> AS you can see, no noticeable BLB and a little bit clouding on black screen : but al PG278Q I tested had more or less clouding.


Ah so you have TN panel. I thought you have PG279Q. TN does not suffer from BLB so much as IPS ones.... Clouding is usual for TN as well gama and temperature shifts towards edges. I couldn't stand gama shift on my 278Q I had before







Btw, what's that white stripe at the bottom of the screen, I had it as well on mine but no wonder what is that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Uniformity is not so good because it is more yellow on left side than other parts of the screen.
> But honestly, all 6 PG278Q I tested had this unformity issue, more or less.


Sad is that even PG279Qs have big issues with uniformity. I had 4 and all had very bad uniformity In top 1/3 of the panel. And it was not only luminance uniformity but temperature shift as well. Really pain to look at it. For IPS I would expect exceptional image quality but it's not the case here. Yes there are very fast but quality suffer.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Ah so you have TN panel. I thought you have PG279Q. TN does not suffer from BLB so much as IPS ones.... Clouding is usual for TN as well gama and temperature shifts towards edges. I couldn't stand gama shift on my 278Q I had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what's that white stripe at the bottom of the screen, I had it as well on mine but no wonder what is that.
> Sad is that even PG279Qs have big issues with uniformity. I had 4 and all had very bad uniformity In top 1/3 of the panel. And it was not only luminance uniformity but temperature shift as well. Really pain to look at it. For IPS I would expect exceptional image quality but it's not the case here. Yes there are very fast but quality suffer.


ASUS must review his Quality Controls


----------



## d4n0wnz

Has anyone gone through Asus replacement?

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/03/on-backlight-bleed-with-the-rog-swift-pg279q-gaming-monitor/

From the other thread, I would like to see how those replacement panels are..


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Are people still having issues with this monitor or has Asus fixed the issues with this monitor that people have been experiencing?


----------



## jlp0209

This monitor is still a joke. Decided to try again since Asus allegedly checks these things prior to shipping. This monitor falls outside of the free exchange program because according to Asus, it has already been checked. What a steaming pile of crap. Jan 2016 model with serial starting with "G". Asus didn't check squat and isn't checking squat. To go along with this horrible BLB there is a cluster of 4 dead pixels dead center of the screen. Don't believe a word Asus' marketing says. I am done with Acer and now done with Asus. Hopefully Viewsonic will have some QC, I'll pay $1000 U.S. if so, I just want a quality monitor finally.


----------



## Mack42

I've always liked Asus, but when they said the replacement program and QC screening is for North America only, I'll stay away from them in the future. Not only can one suspect that their enhanced QC is not good enough (evident from many who got QC labeled packages), but it's also very disrespectful to customers located in other countries.

It wouldn't surprise me the least if the monitors failing the enhanced QC will be repackaged and resold in other countries. What else will they do with them? I bet they are still trying to sell them, and not throw them away, that's for sure. There are also other monitors such as the MG279Q that they don't care about.

It also seems quite fuzzy to me what causes the back light bleed. Defect panels directly from AUO? Or not so good mounting process by Asus of the panel in the monitor itself? There are many examples of people loosening/tightening screws in the monitor that reduces the back light bleed, or applying pressure on the bezels at the right places that reduces the back light bleed.

It's said that back light bleeding is inherent to the IPS technology itself, but never really explained why. Back light bleed, as the name suggests, is part of the back lighting leaking through at the edges of the monitor, because of gaps? Doesn't seem related to the panel technology to me, yet it is, somehow. And some corners of a monitor are always more affected than others, which to me seems like a problem with the mounting process of the panel, not the panel itself. Remains a bit of a mystery to me. I guess one can suspect that IPS panels are more sensitive to pressure and a good mounting process to reduce the problems.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I've always liked Asus, but when they said the replacement program and QC screening is for North America only, I'll stay away from them in the future. Not only can one suspect that their enhanced QC is not good enough (evident from many who got QC labeled packages), but it's also very disrespectful to customers located in other countries.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me the least if the monitors failing the enhanced QC will be repackaged and resold in other countries. What else will they do with them? I bet they are still trying to sell them, and not throw them away, that's for sure. There are also other monitors such as the MG279Q that they don't care about.
> 
> It also seems quite fuzzy to me what causes the back light bleed. Defect panels directly from AUO? Or not so good mounting process by Asus of the panel in the monitor itself? There are many examples of people loosening/tightening screws in the monitor that reduces the back light bleed, or applying pressure on the bezels at the right places that reduces the back light bleed.
> 
> It's said that back light bleeding is inherent to the IPS technology itself, but never really explained why. Back light bleed, as the name suggests, is part of the back lighting leaking through at the edges of the monitor, because of gaps? Doesn't seem related to the panel technology to me, yet it is, somehow. And some corners of a monitor are always more affected than others, which to me seems like a problem with the mounting process of the panel, not the panel itself. Remains a bit of a mystery to me. I guess one can suspect that IPS panels are more sensitive to pressure and a good mounting process to reduce the problems.


BLB is because of poor assembly of a panel, pressure, not even layers, etc. But ips glow os a mystery for me. You may have ten panels and each of them has it's own appearence. One is located at bottom right, another bottom left, then you may have glow in all four corners and each of the panels may have different color of glow from pure silver, dark blue, yellowish snd orange. This is a really mystery - same models and each glow unique


----------



## zeuswsu

I've ordered two of these that had terrible uniformity. I'm not usually that picky about that kind of thing but I couldn't avoid seeing the brownish looking spots. It's a shame because everything else about the monitor is great.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> This monitor is still a joke. Decided to try again since Asus allegedly checks these things prior to shipping. This monitor falls outside of the free exchange program because according to Asus, it has already been checked. What a steaming pile of crap. Jan 2016 model with serial starting with "G". Asus didn't check squat and isn't checking squat. To go along with this horrible BLB there is a cluster of 4 dead pixels dead center of the screen. Don't believe a word Asus' marketing says. I am done with Acer and now done with Asus. Hopefully Viewsonic will have some QC, I'll pay $1000 U.S. if so, I just want a quality monitor finally.


That's terrible man. I haven't seen a XB271HU that bad!

I knew ASUS would lie about this. There is no way they care enough to physically check each one.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> BLB is because of poor assembly of a panel, pressure, not even layers, etc. But ips glow os a mystery for me. You may have ten panels and each of them has it's own appearence. One is located at bottom right, another bottom left, then you may have glow in all four corners and each of the panels may have different color of glow from pure silver, dark blue, yellowish snd orange. This is a really mystery - same models and each glow unique


I guess it will remain a mystery unless some panel expert comes in here and explains everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> That's terrible man. I haven't seen a XB271HU that bad!
> 
> I knew ASUS would lie about this. There is no way they care enough to physically check each one.


Even if they check, they probably don't know what to check for, and/or what they deem as an acceptable panel is far from acceptable, for us. They would have to throw away at least 50% of their monitors if they do this - there was a retailer that tested 20 models of this monitor on youtube, where half of them were unacceptable. Probably it's closer to 90% that are unacceptable to us. That didn't include poor uniformity, dead pixels, or other stuff. I think the chance of getting a "perfect" one is below 5%.


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I guess it will remain a mystery unless some panel expert comes in here and explains everything.
> Even if they check, they probably don't know what to check for, and/or what they deem as an acceptable panel is far from acceptable, for us. They would have to throw away at least 50% of their monitors if they do this - there was a retailer that tested 20 models of this monitor on youtube, where half of them were unacceptable. Probably it's closer to 90% that are unacceptable to us. That didn't include poor uniformity, dead pixels, or other stuff. I think the chance of getting a "perfect" one is below 5%.


Yes it doesn't make business sense to do this unless they put on an extra premium for the good ones.

I am very lucky to have a perfect XB271HU but lots of other people are having the same issues as these.

I do think its the design of the casing that's causing all the backlight bleed issues but of course the other defects are more down to poor manufacturing such as dust and dead pixels


----------



## mikesgt

.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> This monitor is still a joke. Decided to try again since Asus allegedly checks these things prior to shipping. This monitor falls outside of the free exchange program because according to Asus, it has already been checked. What a steaming pile of crap. Jan 2016 model with serial starting with "G". Asus didn't check squat and isn't checking squat. To go along with this horrible BLB there is a cluster of 4 dead pixels dead center of the screen. Don't believe a word Asus' marketing says. I am done with Acer and now done with Asus. Hopefully Viewsonic will have some QC, I'll pay $1000 U.S. if so, I just want a quality monitor finally.


Wow, that is ridiculous.


----------



## mikesgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I guess it will remain a mystery unless some panel expert comes in here and explains everything.
> Even if they check, they probably don't know what to check for, and/or what they deem as an acceptable panel is far from acceptable, for us. They would have to throw away at least 50% of their monitors if they do this - there was a retailer that tested 20 models of this monitor on youtube, where half of them were unacceptable. Probably it's closer to 90% that are unacceptable to us. That didn't include poor uniformity, dead pixels, or other stuff. I think the chance of getting a "perfect" one is below 5%.


If people want 144hz, gsync and ips, than they will have to deal with defects unfortunately.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> If people want 144hz, gsync and ips, than they will have to deal with defects unfortunately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I guess it will remain a mystery unless some panel expert comes in here and explains everything.
> Even if they check, they probably don't know what to check for, and/or what they deem as an acceptable panel is far from acceptable, for us. They would have to throw away at least 50% of their monitors if they do this - there was a retailer that tested 20 models of this monitor on youtube, where half of them were unacceptable. Probably it's closer to 90% that are unacceptable to us. That didn't include poor uniformity, dead pixels, or other stuff. I think the chance of getting a "perfect" one is below 5%.


I wouldn't be so optimistics. In my opion a chance to get perfect one - if it even exists is below 1%.

Also in my opinion they just don't have enough panels which can be considered as perfect therefore they don't offer a "premium" class for these monitors. And if they do the price would be maybe double... In any case this is overpriced, especially Asus. Yes, the OSD menu is fancy but it has much less features than Acer. I like Asus design more but what only matter is overall quality of the panel. If these would cost around 500 eur, I'm sure we could accept much more.


----------



## mikesgt

.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Got this monitor yesterday, Inspected it well at the shop before paying and turned out to be a good one it is just amazing loving BF4 with G sync


----------



## demps709

Help! I finally bought this monitor and I'm having issues with it detecting source.

-Both Displayport and HDMI do not work when just plugged into my GTX 980ti.
-HDMI works when plugged into a laptop, I don't have another device with displayport.
-I can get the monitor to work over HDMI with my GTX 980ti when I have my old monitor plugged in via DVI. In this mode though it looks limited to 60hz.

Thoughts? I was really hoping to plug it in and give it a try tonight.


----------



## demps709

Got it to work with from fiddling.

Had to have DVI connected, use middle display port, set the Swift to the main monitor, and unplug the DVI monitor.

Not sure why I had to jump though hoops but it's set up now. Panel looks to be good but I'll have to mess with it a bit. Lower right is a bit yellow on dark screens.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesgt*
> 
> If people want 144hz, gsync and ips, than they will have to deal with defects unfortunately.


Yep.
This is why I choose the PG278Q (TN).
At least, no BLB, which is the worst thing for me concerning gaming.


----------



## Efnita

People seem to forget this is basically a $600 panel with cutting edge (read expensive) technology, rest of the money goes towards cost of Gsync. Why people think you can get, prefect screen, perfect uniformity, no BLB, etc etc for that amount puzzles me. It is a gaming screen and does that well. If you want perfection spent a few K on a high-end NEC or Eizo panel


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Depends if the batch is good or not, zero issues here enjoying it in gaming, productivity and watching movies.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yep.
> This is why I choose the PG278Q (TN).
> At least, no BLB, which is the worst thing for me concerning gaming.


From what I've seen PG278Q has a problem with errors in the longer run: many (worryingly many) people report picture distortion after a few months of work, text blur...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> From what I've seen PG278Q has a problem with errors in the longer run: many (worryingly many) people report picture distortion after a few months of work, text blur...


Let's see what happens in the next weeks or months...
i have one year warranty from my resaler who will change the monitor for any defect (Bad working, dead pixel,...etc..).
I will keep an eye also on ASUS if they take into account seriously BLB on IPS panels...


----------



## Dunder1564

I received my own screen last week and it has been running perfect since then, BUT yesterday I started noticing some weird sounds before shutting everything down for the night. Today I turned on the display without turning on the computer and realized it's the display that was making the sound. Some digging made me realize it's the red LED inside the ROG logo in the foot that is causing the electrical buzzing sound. If I disable the "LIGHT IN MOTION" feature in the OSD, it goes away. If I turn it back on, the noise returns instantly.

Has anyone else experienced this? Can I do anything except return the display (which is a real hassle)?


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunder1564*
> 
> I received my own screen last week and it has been running perfect since then, BUT yesterday I started noticing some weird sounds before shutting everything down for the night. Today I turned on the display without turning on the computer and realized it's the display that was making the sound. Some digging made me realize it's the red LED inside the ROG logo in the foot that is causing the electrical buzzing sound. If I disable the "LIGHT IN MOTION" feature in the OSD, it goes away. If I turn it back on, the noise returns instantly.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Can I do anything except return the display (which is a real hassle)?


First time I heard of this defect. Have to say I tried the light but turned it off some time ago. I wouldnt fiddle with it myself unless you know what you are doing as you might break warranty. If you want it to work correctly arrange for a return, sucks.


----------



## xTesla1856

I know this is the wrong thread, but I wanna share with you my MG279Q which I believe has the same AUO panel. I got the monitor last Saturday and it was an August 2015 build, so it has been sitting in the warehouse for a while. There were a lot of scratches and scuff marks on the box but no dents/holes. There weren't any QC stickers on the box either, which leads me to believe it has never been opened before. The monitor itself worked perfectly fine, 144hz with no frames skipped and FreeSync all were fine. No coil whine, shutdowns etc either. The one problem it had were about 4 dead pixels and severe IPS glow in the bottom right and top left corners. I tried getting used to it, but even with the brightness all the way down at 10%, It would still bother me on dark backgrounds like Adobe Premiere and Lightroom. I told myself now if have to RMA more than 3 times, I'm taking a refund and I'm going to buy a BenQ XL2730Z. I know it's a TN panel, albeit an 8-Bit one. I'll attach some pictures in this post to illustrate the glow a little better. You'll notice that my room wasn't even darkened all the way, and the glow was still bothersome.

Overexposed:


about what my eyes see:


Underexposed:


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Let's see what happens in the next weeks or months...
> i have one year warranty from my resaler who will change the monitor for any defect (Bad working, dead pixel,...etc..).
> I will keep an eye also on ASUS if they take into account seriously BLB on IPS panels...


I wouldn't worry about long run problems on the PG278Q. I owned one for a whole year and didn't run into any of those issues. Mine was working perfectly, other than the pixel inversion / interlace-pattern artifacts, which is something that you find on nearly all TN-based 144Hz panels (there appear to be a couple of exceptions). And if you don't really notice it, then you'll probably be very happy with the PG278Q in the long run.


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I know this is still the wrong thread, but I wanted to share my RMA experience with you: I pretty much got a perfect panel IMO, the first RMA around. Not a single dead pixel, no dust under the panel, no yellow bleed, just normal silvery IPS glow. Not bothersome at all. Also no coil whine, no FreeSync issues, NOTHING. Here's a picture in a pitch black dark room @ 18 brightness:


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I know this is still the wrong thread, but I wanted to share my RMA experience with you: I pretty much got a perfect panel IMO, the first RMA around. Not a single dead pixel, no dust under the panel, no yellow bleed, just normal silvery IPS glow. Not bothersome at all. Also no coil whine, no FreeSync issues, NOTHING. Here's a picture in a pitch black dark room @ 18 brightness:


How does it look at 100% brightness?


----------



## xTesla1856

Here's 100 brightness in a pitch black dark room. This picture is even a bit overexposed, as you can't make out the text in the upper banner anymore and there's some grainyness to the image:

This has to be one of the best 144hz IPS panels I've seen on the internet, without even being cocky about it.


----------



## GRABibus

You won the panel lottery !


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Here's 100 brightness in a pitch black dark room. This picture is even a bit overexposed, as you can't make out the text in the upper banner anymore and there's some grainyness to the image:
> 
> This has to be one of the best 144hz IPS panels I've seen on the internet, without even being cocky about it.


You mention Freesync. Which panel is this? Also, what was the RMA for?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> You mention Freesync. Which panel is this? Also, what was the RMA for?


This is the ASUS MG279Q. It uses an AU Optronics panel like all the high refresh rate 1440p IPS displays. The RMA was for severe yellow/brown bleed in the corners, as well as for dead pixels. Here's what my first monitor looked like:


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> This is the ASUS MG279Q. It uses an AU Optronics panel like all the high refresh rate 1440p IPS displays. The RMA was for severe yellow/brown bleed in the corners, as well as for dead pixels. Here's what my first monitor looked like:


You have a dedicated thread for this panel :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594770/asus-mg279q-1440-ips-144-hz-adaptive-sync-thread


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You have a dedicated thread for this panel :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594770/asus-mg279q-1440-ips-144-hz-adaptive-sync-thread


I know, but AceIsme asked me specifically about what panel it was.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I know, but AceIsme asked me specifically about what panel it was.


No problem















it was just to help you.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I know this is still the wrong thread, but I wanted to share my RMA experience with you: I pretty much got a perfect panel IMO, the first RMA around. Not a single dead pixel, no dust under the panel, no yellow bleed, just normal silvery IPS glow. Not bothersome at all. Also no coil whine, no FreeSync issues, NOTHING. Here's a picture in a pitch black dark room @ 18 brightness:


What is the manufacture date?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> What is the manufacture date?


August 2015. The same as the previous one I had to return.


----------



## AnimeNY

Just checked out the asus customerloyalty exchange program and just sent my message asking for an exchange. I've been out of the loop How has it been so far?Are the new models any better or are the backlight problems still there?


----------



## zeuswsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> Just checked out the asus customerloyalty exchange program and just sent my message asking for an exchange. I've been out of the loop How has it been so far?Are the new models any better or are the backlight problems still there?


They still have problems. I went through 4 of them with a January build date all with bad color uniformity and back light bleed. Maybe the replacements through the exchange program are better?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GRABibus

Go back to TN panels guys


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I had this issue too and I resolved it by disabling SLI and then re-enabling it.


I don't even have SLI, I have single GPU: MSI GTX 980 Ti. *Also it has nothing to do with SLI i think since it also happens when booting into Bios from cold start.*

anyone else having this issue? it happens extremely rarely but it does happen.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> I don't even have SLI, I have single GPU: MSI GTX 980 Ti. *Also it has nothing to do with SLI i think since it also happens when booting into Bios from cold start.*
> 
> anyone else having this issue? it happens extremely rarely but it does happen.


I have experienced that a couple of times on my unit as well, but not just in-games. It goes back to normal when I turn off the monitor and then turn it back on. No idea why it happens though.


----------



## kikibgd

Hey guys im looking into buying one of this but im torn apart between asus 27" and 34" some of the questions i have are
1. 100hz vs 165hz (note im not playing CS but i love shooters UT BF4)
2.i know im going into commitment to buy top graphics card in order to play but does GTX 980Ti drive this ok? im not fan of SLI
3.im bit bothered by depth of this monitor and space that it takes on the desk anyone regretting this decision due to depth( as i understood is 35cm?)

thanks in advance


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Hey guys im looking into buying one of this but im torn apart between asus 27" and 34" some of the questions i have are
> 1. 100hz vs 165hz (note im not playing CS but i love shooters UT BF4)
> 2.i know im going into commitment to buy top graphics card in order to play but does GTX 980Ti drive this ok? im not fan of SLI
> 3.im bit bothered by depth of this monitor and space that it takes on the desk anyone regretting this decision due to depth( as i understood is 35cm?)
> 
> thanks in advance


1) Some difference but if you are coming from 60hz will be a big upgrade anyhow. If you like to play latest games at Ultra you wont be able to get them to 144hz on a single 980ti. Why 144, because 165hz isnt the optimal setting for quality (detailed why in prad.de review)
2) I drive mine with it, depends on games. I choose to play some of the latest games (Division, Witcher, Fallout) at below ultimate settings so I can run them at at least 100hz
3) Yeah somewhat deeper as my older HP and NEC monitors. Personally doesnt bother me as my desk is 88cm wide


----------



## kikibgd

good points only reason i would go for 27" is because 34" is too deep


----------



## Efnita

I got the 27 because I use a dual screen setup. If you only use a single monitor and sit far enough away I would get the 34. 27 is large too coming from a 24 and a 21 before that.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I have experienced that a couple of times on my unit as well, but not just in-games. It goes back to normal when I turn off the monitor and then turn it back on. No idea why it happens though.


Yea this happened couple times during Bios boot up as well and you are correct, it goes back to normal by just turning off and on the monitor, but its pretty annoying though. I went through at least 5-6 PG279Q and at least 8 XB271HU and every single one of them has the same issue.


----------



## d0mmie

Has anyone experienced issues using the PG279Q in combination with an Asus Strix GTX 970?

I have both a 980 Ti and a 970. The 980 Ti can run up to 165 Hz no problems what so ever. However this 970 just won't go over 85 Hz! If I set the screen refresh to anything above 85 Hz, the screen starts flickering like crazy (turning off/on). Tried disabling G-Sync which didn't help, also cleaned out my drivers with Display Driver Uninstaller, didn't do a thing. Either there's some weird incompatibility issue with the PG279Q and the GTX 970 Strix, or the graphics card has a defect.


----------



## nikkyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Has anyone experienced issues using the PG279Q in combination with an Asus Strix GTX 970?
> 
> I have both a 980 Ti and a 970. The 980 Ti can run up to 165 Hz no problems what so ever. However this 970 just won't go over 85 Hz! If I set the screen refresh to anything above 85 Hz, the screen starts flickering like crazy (turning off/on). Tried disabling G-Sync which didn't help, also cleaned out my drivers with Display Driver Uninstaller, didn't do a thing. Either there's some weird incompatibility issue with the PG279Q and the GTX 970 Strix, or the graphics card has a defect.


I have a gigabyte 970 and I don't have any issue. I can put 165hz without problems. The problem is the monitor, it's a really bad panel. A pic:

http://i.imgur.com/he2Kn8p.jpg


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikkyo*
> 
> I have a gigabyte 970 and I don't have any issue. I can put 165hz without problems. The problem is the monitor, it's a really bad panel. A pic:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/he2Kn8p.jpg


It is a common IPS panel...unfortunately...


----------



## Waro

Today I've got my PG279Q. On the fotos it looks like that one above me, but in reality it's a keeper for me. It has one little orange spot on the left side, and the brighter corners of course. But the corners, inluding the lower right one, aren't orange and if I move my head the brightness goes away. So I assume that it's normal IPS glow and not backlightbleeding. Maybe that orange spot is backlightbleeding ... I don't know why the backlight should shine in orange, but it doesn't make sense to me that IPS glow is everywhere white except for one single spot. It's a november built.


----------



## Danzle

PG279Q: November 2015

Bought it today and... yeah:

0% brightness:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







50%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







100%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







White 100%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit:

Second Monitor: November 2015

Even worse BLB + the Bezel (frame ON the Panel) is lose in 3 out of 4 corners. GG Asus.


----------



## Dunder1564

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> First time I heard of this defect. Have to say I tried the light but turned it off some time ago. I wouldnt fiddle with it myself unless you know what you are doing as you might break warranty. If you want it to work correctly arrange for a return, sucks.


Yeah I hadn't heard about it either, but surprisingly the buzzing has stopped. I got a reply from Asus where they asked me to record the sound, but while doing so it actually (magically) stopped. Now I'm not sure if it was a problem of "dirty" electricity in my apartment (cause it went away shortly after fiddling with the power cable and changing to another outlet) or if it's a problem with the screen that might resurface at a later time...

Feels like sitting on a ticking bomb!


----------



## Brocius

I just got mine yesterday and i have to say i love it. I was sceptical cause of all the stories i read. But i geuss im either lucky or the stories are exaggerated cause i can not find one fault. The build quality is good, i have no dust or dead pixels. I do have some light ips glow in the right bottom corner but you only see it when you turn of the lights, during the day or when gaming you dont notice it at all. besides ips glow comes with the technology it's not asus fault. (and no i don't work for asus







). But man the gaming experience just blew me away the colours are so nice. I also tested the difference between G-sync and ULMB and ULMB does seem a bit sharper but i also notice some micro stutter, with G-sync everything was just smooth wich i prefer but i geuss that just personal.


----------



## marckk

i tried 2 of them and here the resoult....... i was so pissed off, because the monitor was so amazing , but cos of BLB i have must RMA T-T

panel date was jenuary 2016 G1LMQS035705


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jologskyblues

I noticed how IPS glow is often mistaken for BLB.

Isn't it that the glowing that shifts depending on the viewing angle is an inherent part of IPS panel technology? All of the devices and monitors I've used with IPS panels have them.


----------



## marckk

The ips glow is white , the blb is a yellow spot usually , and is visible in a dark room expecially on black screen or dark area wile playing, mine was badly affected .


----------



## jologskyblues

If it doesn't shift and is completely static regardless if you move your head while looking at it, that's BLB. Otherwise, that's IPS glow. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## addicTix

So I tried the PG279Q now.
Before, I had the XB270HU - All 6 of them I owned had dust and/or dead (sub)pixels, also bad uniformity.

Yesterday, my PG279Q arrived. Manufacturing Nov 2015. I hooked it up and checked a white background.
No dust, uniformity looks good imo - Just 1 dead sub pixel...
There is BLB, but that doesn't bother me at all so I don't care about it.

But do you think I should return it, because of the dead sub pixel? I mean, on white background its visible. Sometimes I see it, sometimes I have to search for it but it doesn't take 10 seconds to find it. In games, its not really visible only if I search it.
I really don't know how high the chance is, to get an PG279Q without dust and dead pixels.. I was already pretty surprised that there's no dust on mine. Picture quality is also imo much better than the XB270HU, same goes for the design. And I have less problems than with XB270HU, all my XB's had at least 2 dust spots.
I just don't want to get something worse than this... And I don't know, if Asus RMA will exchange because of 1 dead sub pixel. Because, if they would send me a new PG279Q, I probably could compare it with my old PG279Q and decide if I take the RMA PG279Q, right?

I had 4x RoG Swift PG278Q, 6x XB270HU and 1x PG279Q.. Its pretty annoying :/


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So I tried the PG279Q now.
> Before, I had the XB270HU - All 6 of them I owned had dust and/or dead (sub)pixels, also bad uniformity.
> 
> Yesterday, my PG279Q arrived. Manufacturing Nov 2015. I hooked it up and checked a white background.
> No dust, uniformity looks good imo - Just 1 dead sub pixel...
> There is BLB, but that doesn't bother me at all so I don't care about it.
> 
> But do you think I should return it, because of the dead sub pixel? I mean, on white background its visible. Sometimes I see it, sometimes I have to search for it but it doesn't take 10 seconds to find it. In games, its not really visible only if I search it.
> I really don't know how high the chance is, to get an PG279Q without dust and dead pixels.. I was already pretty surprised that there's no dust on mine. Picture quality is also imo much better than the XB270HU, same goes for the design. And I have less problems than with XB270HU, all my XB's had at least 2 dust spots.
> I just don't want to get something worse than this... And I don't know, if Asus RMA will exchange because of 1 dead sub pixel. Because, if they would send me a new PG279Q, I probably could compare it with my old PG279Q and decide if I take the RMA PG279Q, right?
> 
> I had 4x RoG Swift PG278Q, 6x XB270HU and 1x PG279Q.. Its pretty annoying :/


Yes, return it. For such price there is no exuse. Also I don't believe uniformity is good. 99% the top is darker than bottom. I had 4 and all had terrible uniformity...


----------



## Krzych04650

Just stop buying this gaming garbage and get quality monitor, you have a lot to choose from at this price point.


----------



## addicTix

Looks fine for me, if this uniformity is not good for you.. well thats okay, but imo its good. Especially if I compare it to the uniformity of my 6 XB270HU's.
The yellow of the picture isn't visible with my eyes, maybe its my smartphone cam... But for me, its just white.
And yeah, for this price is no excuse.. thats what I thought at the very beginning of IPS 1440p 144Hz, but AUO is just crap and I don't want to return it another 10 times... I mean, if dead pixels etc. were just exceptions, than I would never ever accept that. But it seems like its pretty common, isn't it?

@Krzych04650
Yeah right, lets buy 2560x1440 60Hz Monitors because they're so awesome for gaming


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @Krzych04650
> Yeah right, lets buy 2560x1440 60Hz Monitors because they're so awesome for gaming


The picture up there looks great. Btw, 144Hz monitors are awesome for everything, not only gaming. Desktop is much smoother.


----------



## beatfried

niiiice - just got an RMA for my 279q which had orange glow on like 2/3 of the screen, which was annoying but it could've been worse (like dead pixels..)
... now I arranged the new one, fired it up and bang. about 3-5 dead black pixels almost in the center of the top left quarter - where I look at everytime I change the tab, use the start menu, format something in winword, etc.
thanks asus!


----------



## I-Siamak-I

My god after 5-6 replacements I still have the same exact issue, except this panel is perfect, no Backlight bleed and no uniformity issue at all but he same issue where every once in a while a line from middle of the screen relocates to the right side of the screen and a quick turn off and on or Alt+Tab fixes it, I made another video to demonstrate it on the new replacement.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> My god after 5-6 replacements I still have the same exact issue, except this panel is perfect, no Backlight bleed and no uniformity issue at all but he same issue where every once in a while a line from middle of the screen relocates to the right side of the screen and a quick turn off and on or Alt+Tab fixes it, I made another video to demonstrate it on the new replacement.


The XB271HU has the same problem, I don't think you can get a unit (Asus or Acer) without it happening occasionally. There are topics about it on both Acer and Asus forums. I certainly wouldn't send it back just for this issue.


----------



## toncij

It is a very interesting problem. Now, I had a PG278Q and Dell UP2715K at the same time and I had a strange problem similar to this: if I had G-Sync ON, my Dell 5K would go nutz and have a whole vertical bar of the screen misplaced to the right or left, also desaturated to a sephia style tone too.

This is an awkwardly similar effect.


----------



## rwtd

It's a firmware issue, there is a post on the Acer forums about it, see http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/430049#M2914


----------



## Mack42

I wonder why there is no solution for end users to update the firmware on a monitor. If they arrange a pick up service, and you get it back in 1-3 days, it might not be so bad. But there's still risk of damage to the monitor. And quite costly to arrange. In worst case, you have to send it in yourself, and pay the shipping.

Yeah, still baffles me.


----------



## Waro

I can't see the issue in the video. oO

Is this a fault every PG279Q has? I didn't experience it so far, my monitor was made in November 2015.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I can't see the issue in the video. oO
> 
> Is this a fault every PG279Q has? I didn't experience it so far, my monitor was made in November 2015.


Mine certainly doesn't have this issue. Only issue I had was screen flickering in certain games. Turned out my display port cable wasn't good enough, meaning it didn't have enough copper in the wire. Even the included cable wasn't good enough.


----------



## BritishAdam

This is my 5th monitor....uniformity is good. I can only notice the bleed in the top right. First picture is 100% brightness, second is 40%. I can notice the top right in gaming such as loading screens etc . What do you guys think, keep?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishAdam*
> 
> This is my 5th monitor....uniformity is good. I can only notice the bleed in the top right. First picture is 100% brightness, second is 40%. I can notice the top right in gaming such as loading screens etc . What do you guys think, keep?


In the corner right is 100% glow, is whitish so not bad, the top right corner is probably yellow bleeding... 99% of these monitors is more or less the same, so I would keep.


----------



## Stoogie

does this monitor suffer from blurring?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/5040#post_25103277


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> I noticed how IPS glow is often mistaken for BLB.
> 
> Isn't it that the glowing that shifts depending on the viewing angle is an inherent part of IPS panel technology? All of the devices and monitors I've used with IPS panels have them.


You have to take an over exposed default phone photo from 2-3 meters away to show bleed.


----------



## Sinddk

I went through 2 of these screens, both January builds both had some bleed, which I could live with. But both had top 1/3 of the screen was much darker and yellow tint. Is this something that all pg279q suffers from?? Or have I just been unlucky to get the exact same problem twice?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> I went through 2 of these screens, both January builds both had some bleed, which I could live with. But both had top 1/3 of the screen was much darker and yellow tint. Is this something that all pg279q suffers from?? Or have I just been unlucky to get the exact same problem twice?


Yes this is very common with the PG279Q. Give the XB271HU a shot, it's generally much better in that regard, although not perfect either. Mine looks significantly better than both PG279Qs I returned, but there's kind of a cool tint near the right edge and especially the bottom right corner. Looks like this :


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> I went through 2 of these screens, both January builds both had some bleed, which I could live with. But both had top 1/3 of the screen was much darker and yellow tint. Is this something that all pg279q suffers from?? Or have I just been unlucky to get the exact same problem twice?


All.


----------



## Stoogie

i got one: this pic is 80 brightness i use 60


----------



## Stoogie

How is my bleed to you guys???


----------



## rwtd

The bleed looks average. How is the white uniformity?


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The bleed looks average. How is the white uniformity?


bit better than xb271hu but massive orange spot mid left up circuly,

heres a image thats a bit undersaturated from video, only ever so, sorry for no white image cbf


----------



## Diversion

Just fyi, I would venture to say someone address white uniformity on the newer builds of the 279Q.

My December built PG279q pretty much has perfect white uniformity compared to my other two September models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The XB271HU has the same problem, I don't think you can get a unit (Asus or Acer) without it happening occasionally. There are topics about it on both Acer and Asus forums. I certainly wouldn't send it back just for this issue.


I have three PG279Qs.. none of them have this issue.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Just fyi, I would venture to say someone address white uniformity on the newer builds of the 279Q.
> 
> My December built PG279q pretty much has perfect white uniformity compared to my other two September models.
> I have three PG279Qs.. none of them have this issue.


I can guarantee that your unit is affected as I just got a confirmation from Asus its a firmware issue on PG279Q and they are waiting for Nvidia to release the finalized update to vendors (Dell, Asus, Acer, etc...) so they can fix this issue

also this does not happen often, for instance I just put my monitor to OC @ 150hz instead of 165hz and haven't had this issue for past few days


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> I can guarantee that your unit is affected as I just got a confirmation from Asus its a firmware issue on PG279Q and they are waiting for Nvidia to release the finalized update to vendors (Dell, Asus, Acer, etc...) so they can fix this issue
> 
> also this does not happen often, for instance I just put my monitor to OC @ 150hz instead of 165hz and haven't had this issue for past few days


Thankfully, Asus always gives firmware to end users so you don't have to send it for upgrade. Unlike Dell or Acer.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> I can guarantee that your unit is affected as I just got a confirmation from Asus its a firmware issue on PG279Q and they are waiting for Nvidia to release the finalized update to vendors (Dell, Asus, Acer, etc...) so they can fix this issue
> 
> also this does not happen often, for instance I just put my monitor to OC @ 150hz instead of 165hz and haven't had this issue for past few days


Source, info or anything about this. Im having a hard time seeing how ASUS can fix 1/3 of your screen being dark or urine colored with a firmware update.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Source, info or anything about this. Im having a hard time seeing how ASUS can fix 1/3 of your screen being dark or urine colored with a firmware update.


urine colored, yep that describes it. im presuming mines jan 2016 model with this too.


----------



## Stoogie

Does anyone know how to get into factory service menu? Like to view on time for example....


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> I can guarantee that your unit is affected as I just got a confirmation from Asus its a firmware issue on PG279Q and they are waiting for Nvidia to release the finalized update to vendors (Dell, Asus, Acer, etc...) so they can fix this issue
> 
> also this does not happen often, for instance I just put my monitor to OC @ 150hz instead of 165hz and haven't had this issue for past few days


Why would Nvidia have the firmware update for the PG279Q


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Why would Nvidia have the firmware update for the PG279Q


Because Nvidia's gsync module is the culprit here?


----------



## CTTx

I think they're referring to the "middle line relocating to side" bug which can be fixed with firmware, not the yellow tint.

hello ppl, i just registered to the forums to post this. i wanted to share my thoughts/experience on the subject.
i had a pg279q a couple of days ago, and i got very unlucky and broke it. it fell from the stand (which i had detached) to the table, cracking the lcd inside. i used this opportunity to disassemble and take a peek inside.
mine also had a slight yellow tint at the top. the issue is, the panel is edge-lit. there's a row of leds at the bottom only, and there's a thick layer of glass in the panel which directs this light to the front of the screen. the glass has lots of dots on it that direct the light and the dots are smaller at the bottom, and gradually increasing in size towards the top.. i'm no expert on the subject at all, just a curious guy who tries to figure out how things work, so dont judge me on anything pls








as i understand, the dots are larger at the top to compansate for the greater distance the light has to travel thru the glass. however their size is probally imperfect, and/or they somehow shift the wavelength of the directed light hence the top is always a little yellowish. this may mean that unless asus changes the way things work (changing to a back-lit system instead of edge-lit, or something else) which is very unlikely, the yellowish tint issue will always be there and we'll never ever get a perfectly uniform unit.
this is a january model btw. i had had a september model way back when it was first released, and it got the same issue, only worse. the tint was horrible, and i had returned it. so they improved it a little bit, but not enough still. the tint is very subtle so some people may be unable to perceive it and claim they have perfect uniformity, but i really doubt that. if you just open a full white screen, you may not be able to see it. the best way is to open a window with text on it (for example a small win explorer window), put it at the bottom of the screen, focus on the text with your eyes, and slowly move the window up and down the screen, then you'll see the shift in color of the background.
anyways.. other than the yellow tint, mine had very minimal backlight bleed, almost non-existent, and since i use it on 0% brightness, i never noticed it. but i'm very sensitive to the tinting issue and i was unhappy with it anyways.. i guess i'll wait for viewsonic's model to come out in 3 months and check how that one will turn out.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Because Nvidia's gsync module is the culprit here?


Sorry if I missed a post or two back but youre saying that the gsync II module is what is causing the panel uniformity issue on some units?

I would love a reliable link confirming this cause it may be that Asus is just putting it off on Nvidia (assuming this info came from Asus). I thought it was an issue with Acer and Asus not because of the G sync module
but because both panels are very similar crappy AU Optronics panels.

With that being said I have an early unit that does not suffer from this horrendous problem, Thank god


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Sorry if I missed a post or two back but youre saying that the gsync II module is what is causing the panel uniformity issue on some units?


No, the issue with a column of pixels being relocated.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> No, the issue with a column of pixels being relocated.


This glitch happened to my unit recently but only once so far.


----------



## toncij

Did anyone mention occasional display black-outs? I think I've seen it here.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Did anyone mention occasional display black-outs? I think I've seen it here.


Does it happen during gaming? It's more than likely it's your Display Port cable that isn't high quality enough, meaning it doesn't have enough copper in the wire. I bought a cable which I believed was good enough (Clicktronic), but was occasional giving me black blinks during gaming with a GTX 980 Ti. Else it was fine. When I switched back to a GTX 970, I couldn't even reach 90 Hz in 1440p with the same cable. After buying a DP++ certified cable it worked flawlessly. Note that the included cable in the box is NOT DP++ certified. An Asus representive on the phone confirmed this to me.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Does it happen during gaming? It's more than likely it's your Display Port cable that isn't high quality enough, meaning it doesn't have enough copper in the wire. I bought a cable which I believed was good enough (Clicktronic), but was occasional giving me black blinks during gaming with a GTX 980 Ti. Else it was fine. When I switched back to a GTX 970, I couldn't even reach 90 Hz in 1440p with the same cable. After buying a DP++ certified cable it worked flawlessly. Note that the included cable in the box is NOT DP++ certified. An Asus representive on the phone confirmed this to me.


Yes, thought of that myself. Swapped a cable for quite a thicker one and now there are no problems.

What brand cable you use and suggest btw?


----------



## Tensor187x

I just got my PG279Q today which I am very happy with. Luckily I have baaaaaaarley any back light bleed and no dead pixels. However I did notice that my mouse will go off the right side and bottom of the screen. I asked my friend to check if his PG279Q did the same thing, which it does. Is anyone else experiencing this problem with their model and if so do you know of a fix it?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q today which I am very happy with. Luckily I have baaaaaaarley any back light bleed and no dead pixels. However I did notice that my mouse will go off the right side and bottom of the screen. I asked my friend to check if his PG279Q did the same thing, which it does. Is anyone else experiencing this problem with their model and if so do you know of a fix it?


How do you mean "mouse will go off the right side and bottom of the screen"?


----------



## Tensor187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How do you mean "mouse will go off the right side and bottom of the screen"?


The issue that i speak of is that when you put your mouse to the right or bottom of the screen the monitor does not edge detect and the cursor literally goes off screen.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> The issue that i speak of is that when you put your mouse to the right or bottom of the screen the monitor does not edge detect and the cursor literally goes off screen.


Mine is fine, your cursor goes off the screen except for the 1 pixel which determines where you click, that goes on the last pixel row.


----------



## Tensor187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Mine is fine, your cursor goes off the screen except for the 1 pixel which determines where you click, that goes on the last pixel row.


Are you saying you can see your whole mouse cursor when you drag it all the way to the bottom or right of the screen? cause mine completely goes past the panel.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> Are you saying you can see your whole mouse cursor when you drag it all the way to the bottom or right of the screen? cause mine completely goes past the panel.


This is normal and how screens have been since the dawn of PC. you do have 1 black pixel representing the point of the mouse in the lower right pixel when you move it to that corner.

Mouse cursors are assigned as 1 pixel, and aligned to the pixel grid of the monitor, in this case the grid of 3,686,400 pixels.


----------



## Tensor187x

i feel.....i feel...... *face palm*


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> i feel.....i feel...... *face palm*


How is it facepalm when it is common sense and i explained it rightfully so, check you multi monitor setup and gpu drivers. It's not possible for it to be a monitor scaler issue over its intended resolution


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> i feel.....i feel...... *face palm*


Since this is 100% normal and how computers work since the dawn of computer time, I'd guess you're either 5 and using your first computer or trolling intentionally.


----------



## Stoogie

If he means like a multi display setup how you can setup your 2nd monitor on either side so your mouse can pass through... I've never heard of this even being possible with a single monitor since using pc's for 23 years...


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Thankfully, Asus always gives firmware to end users so you don't have to send it for upgrade. Unlike Dell or Acer.


Update of the monitor's firmware requires the end user to send in the monitor to an Asus service center.


----------



## MFdoomski

Evenin' ladies and gentlemen.
Both PG279Q panels with Jan 2016 manufacturing, now returned under RMA
3rd panel is arriving tomorrow morning.

A few months ago i owned the 60hz G-Sync 4K PG27AQ. It was perfect! No blb at all, literally uniform black, even at 100 brightness (contrast ratio wasn't too high, definitely not achieving 1000:1.
Ultimately I sold it wanting the 165hz version unaware of what i was going to face.

Both pictures are of the PG279Q, no deadpixels or dirt just a lot of yellow!
These were bought from Amazon.


----------



## Sh4dowcreep

So I've been following this page for months and decided to take the plunge. Thinking that maybe months on they would have rectified a bunch of known faults. I've had 2 monitors in 1 week and this is my findings.

Both January 2016 builds - Photo's taken with iphone 6s

First monitor




Last shot is from a video to show the bleed - very minimal. Unfortunately, this monitor's glow was rather distracting ONLY from the right bottom corner under normal use. Also, right where that glow was in the bottom right, there was a dark patch on the edge. This stood out on any screen I viewed especially white and annoyed me constantly. Packed it up, got another.

Second monitor




Again, last shot is from a video. Glow from right corner is much less visible under normal use, if at all. And even though the white looks light it has the same dark patch in the bottom right, it's not noticeable under normal use, or anywhere without squinting for that matter.

Here's an example of a mates XB270HU White uniformity.


Pretty sure his looks more or a flat white, but still has some dark spots.

Is it worth pursuing another monitor? I much prefer ASUS's build quality of the stand and the OSD is much more appealing. But $1200au is a large investment. What do you guys think of the above photos?

Also, has another kept a monitor with a little bleed and used it for a couple of months? Did the bleed subside? Few people on the ACER forums seem to believe it eases over time.


----------



## michael-ocn

Anybody seen an LG OLED screen up close, those things make real pretty pictures.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowcreep*
> 
> Is it worth pursuing another monitor? I much prefer ASUS's build quality of the stand and the OSD is much more appealing. But $1200au is a large investment. What do you guys think of the above photos?


No, people should realize these monitors are not worth the price. I've quit afrer 8 of them and now I can live again









It's true that some clouding will dissapear but if there is visible bleed it won't help. Of course there is no cure for glow, dark patches, dust, bad pixels or poor uniformity.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowcreep*
> 
> Is it worth pursuing another monitor? I much prefer ASUS's build quality of the stand and the OSD is much more appealing. But $1200au is a large investment. What do you guys think of the above photos?
> 
> Also, has another kept a monitor with a little bleed and used it for a couple of months? Did the bleed subside? Few people on the ACER forums seem to believe it eases over time.


The XB271HU has significantly better uniformity than both XB270HU and PG279Q, it's not perfect but it's... fine most of the time. You aren't going to find displays with perfect uniformity anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> No, people should realize these monitors are not worth the price. I've quit afrer 8 of them and now I can live again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that some clouding will dissapear but if there is visible bleed it won't help. Of course there is no cure for glow, dark patches, dust, bad pixels or poor uniformity.


I agree that these monitors are not great value for money, but that's mostly because of the Gsync premium... unfortunately they are the only ones with this feature set so until more competition steps in (gonna be a while) there is going to be high demand. However those hypothetical competitors with better QC would also be more expensive... and still not perfect.


----------



## michael-ocn

Gsync is very nice. Mine is not perfect when it comes to glow/bleed, but I it's great nonetheless. The thing kicks butt at gaming, so smooth all the time. I put the brightness at 30 and have some lighting in the room at all times. I watch movies and tv on it too and I almost never notice the any bleed or glow and absolutely never noticed uniformity issues (other than staring closely at a white test image). I'm real happy with this monitor after many months of use with it now.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Gsync is very nice. Mine is not perfect when it comes to glow/bleed, but I it's great nonetheless. The thing kicks butt at gaming, so smooth all the time. I put the brightness at 30 and have some lighting in the room at all times. I watch movies and tv on it too and I almost never notice the any bleed or glow and absolutely never noticed uniformity issues (other than staring closely at a white test image). I'm real happy with this monitor after many months of use with it now.


^^^ this. If you return 8 of them there is something wrong with you not the monitor. If you want perfection spend a few K on a top end Eizo


----------



## jologskyblues

I can understand returns due to backlight bleeding which is a totally different thing since it is in fact a manufacturing or assembly defect but isn't it that IPS panels' inherently have glow because it's part of the technology itself which allows for wider viewing angles? Does IPS glow intensity differ from panel to panel due to manufacturing variance? I also noticed cameras/ phone cameras can also intensify IPS glow in photos because I tried it and what's in the picture differs with what my eyes actually see.

On the other hand, I can definitely notice a darker upper 1/3 portion of the display when viewing websites with white or whitish backgrounds and I do find it a bit distracting but other than that, the AHVA IPS type panel on the PG279Q excels with everything else.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> ^^^ this. If you return 8 of them there is something wrong with you not the monitor. If you want perfection spend a few K on a top end Eizo


There is something wrong with the panel if a $500 IPS monitor (also 1440p and 27") has better uniformity, bleed and glow than this $800 one. Especially the white uniformity issue. Does a manufacturer have to sacrifice image quality just to get g-sync and a higher refresh rate?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> ^^^ this. If you return 8 of them there is something wrong with you not the monitor. If you want perfection spend a few K on a top end Eizo


No, thanks. I've bought Qnix for 280 eur and I'm super happy with it ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> There is something wrong with the panel if a $500 IPS monitor (also 1440p and 27") has better uniformity, bleed and glow than this $800 one. Especially the white uniformity issue. Does a manufacturer have to sacrifice image quality just to get g-sync and a higher refresh rate?


I would say it a tax for having 144+Hz monitors. There is no other explanation, g-sync has nothing to do with it. And of course they know there is no alternative therefore the price is so high... Now there are those ultra-wides with LG panels capable of 100Hz with much better uniformity. But they are insanely expensive. Therefore if one can miss g-sync module then buy Korean cheap IPS panel and forget on these. They can do 100Hz easily.


----------



## overvolted

Just traded my PG278q for a PG279q and pretty happy with it. A little bit of backlight bleed but nothing I would notice unless proactively looking for it (phone cameras don't show the realistic amount of bleeding so I'm not gonna bother to post). No dead pixels, viewing angles and color uniformity are perfect, the amount of anti-glare coating is perfect and not perceptible unless you get 1 inch from the display. Textures definitely pop in game the way they didn't on the original Swift. Also from what I understand the backlight bleed tends to fade the longer you keep / use the monitor so having said all that I'd say I got a perfect panel.

I don't game anymore but I did fire up some fast paced shooters for testing and even though I'm extremely hypersensitive to ghosting / motion blur, I wasn't able to tell much of a difference when running in the 100 to 144fps range. Below 100fps yes you can tell it's not the 1ms ROG Swift as the motion clarity suffers a bit, but I suspect with Big Pascal around the corner this won't be much of an issue keeping this thing at a solid frame rate. Just a FYI for you guys afraid of that 4ms response time, figured I'd post my thoughts.


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Just traded my PG278q for a PG279q and pretty happy with it. A little bit of backlight bleed but nothing I would notice unless proactively looking for it (phone cameras don't show the realistic amount of bleeding so I'm not gonna bother to post). No dead pixels, viewing angles and color uniformity are perfect, the amount of anti-glare coating is perfect and not perceptible unless you get 1 inch from the display. Textures definitely pop in game the way they didn't on the original Swift. Also from what I understand the backlight bleed tends to fade the longer you keep / use the monitor so having said all that I'd say I got a perfect panel.
> 
> I don't game anymore but I did fire up some fast paced shooters for testing and even though I'm extremely hypersensitive to ghosting / motion blur, I wasn't able to tell much of a difference when running in the 100 to 144fps range. Below 100fps yes you can tell it's not the 1ms ROG Swift as the motion clarity suffers a bit, but I suspect with Big Pascal around the corner this won't be much of an issue keeping this thing at a solid frame rate. Just a FYI for you guys afraid of that 4ms response time, figured I'd post my thoughts.


Interesting. Thanks for posting! What are your thoughts on the other differences between the panels? For example, colour depth etc?


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Interesting. Thanks for posting! What are your thoughts on the other differences between the panels? For example, colour depth etc?


Despite the fact that the original Swift was an 8bit panel with fantastic colors for a TN, it's quite a bit better. How much of that is related to the viewing angles and less harsh anti-glare coating I don't know, but it's a noticeable step up.


----------



## Dair76

Thanks - good to know.


----------



## guttheslayer

Time for new gen of rog swift? Haha


----------



## rwtd

I found another possible QC issue, it seems some units are not 120mm height-adjustable. I got one which is only about 100mm, even though it states on the stand that it is 120mm. Its maximum height is 2 cm lower. It seems even the build quality unrelated to the panel is questionable?

Edit: the height adjustment range seems to decrease the more you change the height. This must a design issue with the stand.


----------



## overvolted

I found one issue with my PG279q and it's not a deal breaker but I can't seem to find info on it. If I set my monitor to auto shut off after 10 minutes, when I move the mouse and wake it back up chrome and other applications seem to get re-arranged and moved from their original location. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## loffeleguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I found one issue with my PG279q and it's not a deal breaker but I can't seem to find info on it. If I set my monitor to auto shut off after 10 minutes, when I move the mouse and wake it back up chrome and other applications seem to get re-arranged and moved from their original location. Anyone else have experience with this?


Yes


----------



## jologskyblues

@ overvolted

Never happened to me but have you tried disabling displayport deep sleep.


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I found one issue with my PG279q and it's not a deal breaker but I can't seem to find info on it. If I set my monitor to auto shut off after 10 minutes, when I move the mouse and wake it back up chrome and other applications seem to get re-arranged and moved from their original location. Anyone else have experience with this?


do you have more than 1 monitor connected to your pc and is it a different resolution


----------



## guttheslayer

Any news of next generation asus rog swift this coming computex?


----------



## KickAssCop

Is this monitor worth indulging in. My PG348Q broke so I need a new panel but not willing to shell another 1200 on the PG348Q. I can get this for 850 bucks locally but given all the panel issues I am quite hesitant.


----------



## EyeChoose

Hi ive been deciding between XB271HU and PG279Q. i heard the problems of BLB and uniformity is still a common issue hasnt been improved or fixed. from what ive read. is it worth buying this over acer? since is slightly more expensive and the panel from acer XB271HU seemed to be upgraded. so less BLB and uniformity issue. the specs for both monitor is pretty similiar


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeChoose*
> 
> Hi ive been deciding between XB271HU and PG279Q. i heard the problems of BLB and uniformity is still a common issue hasnt been improved or fixed. from what ive read. is it worth buying this over acer? since is slightly more expensive and the panel from acer XB271HU seemed to be upgraded. so less BLB and uniformity issue. the specs for both monitor is pretty similiar


Get the Acer if you want a good shot at a decent panel.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I found one issue with my PG279q and it's not a deal breaker but I can't seem to find info on it. If I set my monitor to auto shut off after 10 minutes, when I move the mouse and wake it back up chrome and other applications seem to get re-arranged and moved from their original location. Anyone else have experience with this?


Yeah, I have experienced it as well, but I don't use any auto shut off features. It is supposedly a driver issue, or so I read here a while a go. You can solve it by turning the monitor off then on.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Get the Acer if you want a good shot at a decent panel.


is there any firmware or software upgrade for the monitor once i get it?


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> @ overvolted
> 
> Never happened to me but have you tried disabling displayport deep sleep.


Yea I finally stumbled onto this feature, disabling deep sleep fixed it. yay


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Is this monitor worth indulging in. My PG348Q broke so I need a new panel but not willing to shell another 1200 on the PG348Q. I can get this for 850 bucks locally but given all the panel issues I am quite hesitant.


Well it seems on the January units the backlight bleed issue is now pretty much under control. Expect a little bleed especially in the top right and bottom left, but it's only a real negative on a high brightness level. Stuck/dead pixels are still there, expect at least one (or none if you're lucky). Dust also seems under control, no dust particles. Uniformity has improved a little, but the top of the screen and the bottom right corner are still darker and there is a horizontal dark belt in the lower half. Only really noticeable outside gaming. I do like the glossy feeling of the coating when looking straight at the panel. The XB271HU is still a better choice qua image quality, on everything else Asus wins.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Well it seems on the January units the backlight bleed issue is now pretty much under control. Expect a little bleed especially in the top right and bottom left, but it's only a real negative on a high brightness level. Stuck/dead pixels are still there, expect at least one (or none if you're lucky). Dust also seems under control, no dust particles. Uniformity has improved a little, but the top of the screen and the bottom right corner are still darker and there is a horizontal dark belt in the lower half. Only really noticeable outside gaming. I do like the glossy feeling of the coating when looking straight at the panel. The XB271HU is still a better choice qua image quality, on everything else Asus wins.


i see, from tftcentral review thepg279q best set to 144hz, to prevent too much input lag and too much ghosting, is the sweetspot for pg279q, but what about for the xb271hu whats the sweetspot to set it to? is it also 144hz or 120hz? is the sweetspot for acer xb271hu 120hz instead of 144hz because acer is cheaper in comparison to pg279q?

from what ive read theres too much con for setting the monitor to 165hz.


----------



## rwtd

The XB271HU has a more aggressive overdrive default setting so qua response times it should be more optimized for higher refresh rates. But there are some comments that there's more ghosting/overshoot at 60Hz, I don't know whether that's the case. I'm also curious about 165Hz on the Acer, for the Asus it isn't worth it according to tftcentral and has some slower response times.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Well it seems on the January units the backlight bleed issue is now pretty much under control. Expect a little bleed especially in the top right and bottom left, but it's only a real negative on a high brightness level. Stuck/dead pixels are still there, expect at least one (or none if you're lucky). Dust also seems under control, no dust particles. Uniformity has improved a little, but the top of the screen and the bottom right corner are still darker and there is a horizontal dark belt in the lower half. Only really noticeable outside gaming. I do like the glossy feeling of the coating when looking straight at the panel. The XB271HU is still a better choice qua image quality, on everything else Asus wins.


With regards to bleed, about how much better are the newer XB271HU's compared to the Asus? I have two PG279Qs (January builds) that I'm a/b-ing to determine which goes back to Amazon. Both have backlight bleed and screen uniformity issues, and neither look anywhere near as bad as some of the examples I've seen in this thread. The deficiencies aren't really noticeable during gaming, the most obvious being that the IPS glow in the lower right of both panels has a yellow/orange tinge because of the bleed in that location.

Would a newer build XB271HU improve on the bleed issues, or will I be trading off somewhere else?


----------



## Sh4dowcreep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> With regards to bleed, about how much better are the newer XB271HU's compared to the Asus? I have two PG279Qs (January builds) that I'm a/b-ing to determine which goes back to Amazon. Both have backlight bleed and screen uniformity issues, and neither look anywhere near as bad as some of the examples I've seen in this thread. The deficiencies aren't really noticeable during gaming, the most obvious being that the IPS glow in the lower right of both panels has a yellow/orange tinge because of the bleed in that location.
> 
> Would a newer build XB271HU improve on the bleed issues, or will I be trading off somewhere else?


I just returned/refunded my second January model. I hate having to return products and being 'that guy'. I had the first tech completely understand where I was coming from and the second tech I dealt with tell me backlight bleed was unavoidable with every monitor and he doesn't have to take it back because it isn't a warranty covered issue. He also insisted my January builds should have come with a QC sticker... Neither had them and I scan the boxes and factory tape top to bottom. I really loved the monitors design, features and the colours, wow... but with a darker patch on the lower right, a darker/yellowish shadow at the top (second tech also told me it was 'impossible' to get a white screen on any monitor and it's due to panel fixation) and this backlight bleed even at 25% brightness (which was noticeable to my eyes playing darker games) , I had a hard time convincing myself I'd be happy with the monitor vs the money I paid for it. Unfortunately, even though I wanted to do a swap for a 3rd they refused to open it in store and show me the panel because it's 'resaleablity' is affected. So it was either gamble another monitor (3rd was the last they'd offer) or take a refund. I got the refund with the plan to try the xb271hu (from a different store) or see out till view sonic releases there's. The whole situation sucks when The consumer isn't happy and the retailer has to clean up the mess because the manufacture hasn't pulled their weight


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> With regards to bleed, about how much better are the newer XB271HU's compared to the Asus? I have two PG279Qs (January builds) that I'm a/b-ing to determine which goes back to Amazon. Both have backlight bleed and screen uniformity issues, and neither look anywhere near as bad as some of the examples I've seen in this thread. The deficiencies aren't really noticeable during gaming, the most obvious being that the IPS glow in the lower right of both panels has a yellow/orange tinge because of the bleed in that location.
> 
> Would a newer build XB271HU improve on the bleed issues, or will I be trading off somewhere else?


A good XB271HU has almost no bleed to begin with. You can see the photos I took of two different units here: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1499720/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/ (both are taken from at a distance least 2 meter from the panel and with brightness at 80). And a picture of a PG279Q I took: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2694534/a/1470219/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/sort/display_order/. The trade-offs with the XB271HU are the terrible OSD controls (and OSD design itself), the footprint of the stand and its gamer look. Compare for example how easy it is to enable and disable the refresh rate counter on the PG279Q vs. having to navigate deep down the OSD just to do this simple thing on the XB271HU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowcreep*
> 
> I really loved the monitors design, features and the colours, wow... but with a darker patch on the lower right, a darker/yellowish shadow at the top (second tech also told me it was 'impossible' to get a white screen on any monitor and it's due to panel fixation) and this backlight bleed even at 25% brightness (which was noticeable to my eyes playing darker games)


I've tested a good sample of mine at 25 and there's almost no bleed at that brightness level. And this is a January unit. So, there are definitely better units qua backlight bleed. Also, it seems after a few days of use the bleed diminished a little.


----------



## mikesgt

It has been a few months since I have checked in on this forum. What is the current quality of the pg279q? Any better, or same crap defects and poor QC?


----------



## Sh4dowcreep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I've tested a good sample of mine at 25 and there's almost no bleed at that brightness level. And this is a January unit. So, there are definitely better units qua backlight bleed. Also, it seems after a few days of use the bleed diminished a little.


I probably could have dealt with the uniformity issues but the backlight bleed from 3 corners really irritated me. There was a pure silver glow from the top left which I wouldn't even question if present because it was obvious ips glow. I really wanted to try a 3rd but my retailer literally said 'either you take the 3rd or a refund, I can't refund you after the 3rd'.
Also to be told that I should accept the fact the screens not white and that blb is unavoidable (he knew nothing about the xb271hu) swayed my decision to try another.


----------



## rwtd

With such a retailer I would've done the same.









Anyway, decided to take two new photos of a good PG279Q backlight bleed-wise. At brightness 25:


At brightness 100:


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowcreep*
> 
> I just returned/refunded my second January model. I hate having to return products and being 'that guy'. I had the first tech completely understand where I was coming from and the second tech I dealt with tell me backlight bleed was unavoidable with every monitor and he doesn't have to take it back because it isn't a warranty covered issue. He also insisted my January builds should have come with a QC sticker... Neither had them and I scan the boxes and factory tape top to bottom. I really loved the monitors design, features and the colours, wow... but with a darker patch on the lower right, a darker/yellowish shadow at the top (second tech also told me it was 'impossible' to get a white screen on any monitor and it's due to panel fixation) and this backlight bleed even at 25% brightness (which was noticeable to my eyes playing darker games) , I had a hard time convincing myself I'd be happy with the monitor vs the money I paid for it. Unfortunately, even though I wanted to do a swap for a 3rd they refused to open it in store and show me the panel because it's 'resaleablity' is affected. So it was either gamble another monitor (3rd was the last they'd offer) or take a refund. I got the refund with the plan to try the xb271hu (from a different store) or see out till view sonic releases there's. The whole situation sucks when The consumer isn't happy and the retailer has to clean up the mess because the manufacture hasn't pulled their weight


My plan was test drive two units ea. of the Asus and Acer panels. If I time it right, my return period (bless you Amazon) would be right around the time that Viewsonic's offering comes to market. My bleed on my first PG279Q unit looks a little better than those two, and is not discernible at 25 brightness EXCEPT for the lower right corner having an orange color to the IPS glow. My first January build did not have a QC sticker, while the second did; the one without the sticker might be the better sample, but I won't know for another day or so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> A good XB271HU has almost no bleed to begin with. You can see the photos I took of two different units here: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1499720/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/ (both are taken from at a distance least 2 meter from the panel and with brightness at 80). And a picture of a PG279Q I took: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2694534/a/1470219/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/sort/display_order/. The trade-offs with the XB271HU are the terrible OSD controls (and OSD design itself), the footprint of the stand and its gamer look. Compare for example how easy it is to enable and disable the refresh rate counter on the PG279Q vs. having to navigate deep down the OSD just to do this simple thing on the XB271HU.
> I've tested a good sample of mine at 25 and there's almost no bleed at that brightness level. And this is a January unit. So, there are definitely better units qua backlight bleed. Also, it seems after a few days of use the bleed diminished a little.


How often do you need to get in to the OSD? The gamer look I get, but I would get rid of the stand and use a mounting arm if I had the Acer. The predator logo is a damn shame, but perhaps it could be filed off? But otherwise, wow the bleed between the Acer and Asus is night and day.

Here is a photo of my first unit. Lights off, 25% brightness, but iphone quality photo. I will provide a similar photo for my second unit this evening when it gets dark out.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> How often do you need to get in to the OSD? The gamer look I get, but I would get rid of the stand and use a mounting arm if I had the Acer. The predator logo is a damn shame, but perhaps it could be filed off? But otherwise, wow the bleed between the Acer and Asus is night and day.


It really depends on how you use the monitor how often you get into the OSD. Speaking for myself, I often like to enable the refresh rate counter for a short time to see if g-sync is working (if it isn't, it'll just show the refresh rate the monitor is set to in the Nvidia control panel) and to get an idea of how the game is running. I was worried about the Predator logo too but I didn't notice it at all while actually using the monitor. And you can disable the power LED in the OSD (which you can't on the Asus).


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> It really depends on how you use the monitor how often you get into the OSD. Speaking for myself, I often like to enable the refresh rate counter for a short time to see if g-sync is working (if it isn't, it'll just show the refresh rate the monitor is set to in the Nvidia control panel) and to get an idea of how the game is running. I was worried about the Predator logo too but I didn't notice it at all while actually using the monitor. And you can disable the power LED in the OSD (which you can't on the Asus).


Ah yes, I just use Rivatuner for on screen display functions.

Those Asus photos you previously posted look excellent. Please tell me you kept that monitor!


----------



## Sh4dowcreep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> With such a retailer I would've done the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, decided to take two new photos of a good PG279Q backlight bleed-wise. At brightness 25:
> 
> 
> At brightness 100:


My god, if that isn't perfect for a pg279q I don't know what is. Had I of received a unit like that even with average uniformity I would have been content and thought my purchase was worth while! Alas, that is not the case









What build is that? And bloody hell, why couldn't they all be like that!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowcreep*
> 
> My god, if that isn't perfect for a pg279q I don't know what is. Had I of received a unit like that even with average uniformity I would have been content and thought my purchase was worth while! Alas, that is not the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What build is that? And bloody hell, why couldn't they all be like that!


Haha...









I was happy with both of mine until I saw his post, lol. Either way, I can barely notice any bleed on my units, but it was worse early on and it slightly faded away over time.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Ah yes, I just use Rivatuner for on screen display functions.
> 
> Those Asus photos you previously posted look excellent. Please tell me you kept that monitor!


I'm still contemplating whether to keep it. Yes, qua backlight bleed it is excellent but I know an Acer can easily match this level of excellence. However, it also has a stuck pixel and the uniformity still doesn't look quite right to me, even though it's the best uniformity I've seen so far on this model. And I know an Acer can easily beat my Asus on that point too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowcreep*
> 
> What build is that? And bloody hell, why couldn't they all be like that!


It's a January model. Yes, I also wonder why they don't have better quality control.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> It's a January model. Yes, I also wonder why they don't have better quality control.


I have a January and an October unit and both of them are fairly good. However, I have RMA'd one monitor previously. NA are supposedly getting better QC, or at least so Asus said in a post not long ago.
In any case, I think you have an excellent monitor from what you've shown here BLB-wise.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I'm still contemplating whether to keep it. Yes, qua backlight bleed it is excellent but I know an Acer can easily match this level of excellence. However, it also has a stuck pixel and the uniformity still doesn't look quite right to me, even though it's the best uniformity I've seen so far on this model. And I know an Acer can easily beat my Asus on that point too...
> It's a January model. Yes, I also wonder why they don't have better quality control.


Don't keep it...sell it to me! I would happily deal with one stuck pixel in order to get a panel that looks like that.

As I mentioned earlier, here are photos of my units. First photo was the first display I received, second is the "replacement", WHICH HAD A QC STICKER ON IT WHILE THE FIRST DID NOT. Unbelievable, needless to say the second unit is the one that goes back.

I'm considering purchasing an Acer XB, and if it doesn't pan out sticking with my first PG279Q.


----------



## jologskyblues

Here's mine:





February 2016 build.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> 
> 
> February 2016 build.


That white pic is way too overexposed.


----------



## jologskyblues

Yeah. I just left the exposure settings on auto. In person, my eyes can actually see that the upper portion is a bit darker than the rest of the screen.


----------



## Sh4dowcreep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 2016 build.


Is that first shot a photo or snapshot of a video? Phone or camera? Still a substantial improvement over what I received


----------



## jologskyblues

It's a photo. I used an iPhone 6.

I shot the photo about 2.5-3 meters distance from the monitor to minimize the effects of IPS glow. I just cropped the photos.


----------



## rwtd

Here's a white picture of the unit for which I posted the almost perfect blb pictures. It's in portrait mode to make the defects more apparent:


Now imagine turning the screen back to landscape mode: you can see the dark blob on the bottom right, the horizontal dark belt in the lower half of the screen, and the darker top. The brightness is at 5, which I set it to not just for this picture but for general use.

Here's a uniformity chart of the unit (taken at a higher brightness level):


----------



## Anti-Hero

Brightness of 5? That seems very low. I keep mine around 25. What device are you using to calibrate your display? That question has nothing to do with your uniformity issue, just curious as you are posting uniformity results.


----------



## rwtd

I use an Xrite i1Display Pro with the Displaycal software to make those uniformity charts. With the brightness at 5 I get (depending on the rgb tweaks in the OSD to get a good white point) about 75 cd/m^2, roughly the same as my previous monitor was set to. Might even want a little bit lower brightness since the screen is larger.


----------



## EyeChoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The XB271HU has a more aggressive overdrive default setting so qua response times it should be more optimized for higher refresh rates. But there are some comments that there's more ghosting/overshoot at 60Hz, I don't know whether that's the case. I'm also curious about 165Hz on the Acer, for the Asus it isn't worth it according to tftcentral and has some slower response times.


yeah if anyone knows about xb271hu most optimized refresh rate , 120,144 or 165 would help us greatly


----------



## Anti-Hero

I believe 144 Hz is the one to use on both the Asus and Acer.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> I believe 144 Hz is the one to use on both the Asus and Acer.


Yes this, Prad.de discussed this in some detail in their review of the PG279Q. Best to stick to 144hz


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I use an Xrite i1Display Pro with the Displaycal software to make those uniformity charts. With the brightness at 5 I get (depending on the rgb tweaks in the OSD to get a good white point) about 75 cd/m^2, roughly the same as my previous monitor was set to. Might even want a little bit lower brightness since the screen is larger.


I also used an X-Rite i1Display Pro and DisplayCAL to calibrate my PG279Q

Calibration settings :

6504K whitepoint
90cd/m2 white level (brightness setting on the PG279Q is 10)
sRGB gamma tone curve


----------



## KickAssCop

Bought this monitor. Thus far very good results except for one stuck red pixel. Will see if Jscreenfix works. This is much better than the Acer XB271HU I had in terms of IPS glow. Build quality is also better.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Bought this monitor. Thus far very good results except for one stuck red pixel. Will see if Jscreenfix works. This is much better than the Acer XB271HU I had in terms of IPS glow. Build quality is also better.


Are you sure you mean IPS glow and not back light bleed?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Are you sure you mean IPS glow and not back light bleed?


Misiak also said that he found glow to be better on the PG279Q, but BLB worse. Personally I had way more BLB AND glow on the Asus. I guess glow is also a lottery.


----------



## KickAssCop

Both my Acer and ASUS have little to no BLB. However, glow on Acer was much worse than on this ASUS panel. If I can ignore the one stuck red pixel, it is a keeper. I only see it on whites and light greys. Tried JScreenfix and it didn't do squat so I think I am stuck with having one stuck pixel. Maybe it will go away with use. Honestly, it is less than normal dust on the screen so not a big deal. When I forget about it, I can't even see it.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Both my Acer and ASUS have little to no BLB. However, glow on Acer was much worse than on this ASUS panel. If I can ignore the one stuck red pixel, it is a keeper. I only see it on whites and light greys. Tried JScreenfix and it didn't do squat so I think I am stuck with having one stuck pixel. Maybe it will go away with use. Honestly, it is less than normal dust on the screen so not a big deal. When I forget about it, I can't even see it.


If you can only see it on white and light greys, that's a dead subpixel (probably green) not a stuck pixel. Stuck pixels are visible on black background.


----------



## rwtd

Could the backlight bleed vary with room temperature? Because I tested again now that's it warmer and there's much more intense bleed suddenly.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Not that i know of. Can you share the photos?


----------



## rwtd

I took one on your request, brightness 100:


Compared to earlier, brightness 100:


Edit: The newer image is brighter in general, maybe that explains the difference. How different one can make backlight bleed look depending on exposure!


----------



## Anti-Hero

That was going to be my observation, your first photo turned out much brighter than the second. Still, not bad looking (for these panels).


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> If you can only see it on white and light greys, that's a dead subpixel (probably green) not a stuck pixel. Stuck pixels are visible on black background.


Can a red pixel be dead pixel since it shows up as red on white and grey but not on any other color.
I have decided to keep the monitor since I can't even see the damn thing 99.9% of time. Doesn't show up on blacks or anything else.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Can a red pixel be dead pixel since it shows up as red on white and grey but not on any other color.
> I have decided to keep the monitor since I can't even see the damn thing 99.9% of time. Doesn't show up on blacks or anything else.


Are you sure it looks red and not purple? A dead green subpixel would make it look purple on white.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Can a red pixel be dead pixel since it shows up as red on white and grey but not on any other color.
> I have decided to keep the monitor since I can't even see the damn thing 99.9% of time. Doesn't show up on blacks or anything else.


Press and release not than much the panel in proximity of the stuck pixel when is visible.


----------



## KickAssCop

I will post a picture once I am home. I tried the press trick and it didn't work.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> I believe 144 Hz is the one to use on both the Asus and Acer.


Wait, what? Why not 165 Hz?


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Wait, what? Why not 165 Hz?


It is explained in detail here


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> It is explained in detail here


Thanks for the link, now I just have to find out how to switch the article to english language xD


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks for the link, now I just have to find out how to switch the article to english language xD


Try chrome browser, then translation. Or just use google translate and translate whole site. I am not sure how to translate the terms in English google will do a better job


----------



## Farika

Can someone check if the PG279Q OSD when playing with GSYNC on, displays the refresh rate dynamically?

Like on this video (MG279Q)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBuXRNUWZXU

Thanks


----------



## Anti-Hero

I just confirmed that it does.


----------



## omegarex

Hello everyone. I want to ask something about this monitor. My setup currently has dual fury x and I have no intention to switch to nvidia, let just say that I receive a good unit with acceptable blb, glow etc, does this monitor still worth it without using the gsync? (just the 165hz ref rate)


----------



## Farika

Why not buy a MG279Q with Freesync for you fury ? It's the same panel. The 165Hz is just an overclock.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegarex*
> 
> Hello everyone. I want to ask something about this monitor. My setup currently has dual fury x and I have no intention to switch to nvidia, let just say that I receive a good unit with acceptable blb, glow etc, does this monitor still worth it without using the gsync? (just the 165hz ref rate)


Yeah what Farika said, you dont want to run the PG279Q at 165hz anyhow. If you arent going to use Gsync I see no reason to buy this panel


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegarex*
> 
> Hello everyone. I want to ask something about this monitor. My setup currently has dual fury x and I have no intention to switch to nvidia, let just say that I receive a good unit with acceptable blb, glow etc, does this monitor still worth it without using the gsync? (just the 165hz ref rate)


Nope, because G-sync is the main benefit of this panel. Besides refresh rate of course but you can buy cheap Korean panel form 250$ and you can have 110 - 120Hz. And of course much better image quality


----------



## shilka

I just placed an order for a PG279Q today so it should be here next week.
Any known problems i should look for or know about other then the backlight bleed problem?


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I just placed an order for a PG279Q today so it should be here next week.
> Any known problems i should look for or know about other then the backlight bleed problem?


it comes with a cheap displayport cable. if your screen goes black briefly or you get a out of range screen, that is why


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I just placed an order for a PG279Q today so it should be here next week.
> Any known problems i should look for or know about other then the backlight bleed problem?


BLB is the least problem here. I would be more concerned about uniformity, dust, bad pixels and intrusive yellowish IPS glow. Good luck. I had 4 and never had problems with supplied DP cables...


----------



## shilka

Going to take the risk with the display port cable the monitor comes with since i am too broke to buy a decent cable untill june.
I have another display port cable laying around which might be better, got it with my old Asus PB278Q so that one might be better or not?

Edit: Ordered a Lindy display port cable from Amazon as i needed a shorter HDMI cable as well.


----------



## Obyboby

Sorry I missed that, what's wrong with the supplied DP cable?
I get some sort of artifacts upon launching a 3D application, could it be because of the cable?
Everything else is fine (no artifacts during gaming)


----------



## Xeby

I have seen reports on Amazon and Newegg of responses from Asus saying they are testing specifically for backlight bleed and glow with all new monitors, so they seem to acknowledge their QC wasn't as good before. Has anyone noticed any improvement? I want to get a new monitor but am still scared of having to return something 50 times and am fairly sensitive to glow or bleed issues.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I have seen reports on Amazon and Newegg of responses from Asus saying they are testing specifically for backlight bleed and glow with all new monitors, so they seem to acknowledge their QC wasn't as good before. Has anyone noticed any improvement? I want to get a new monitor but am still scared of having to return something 50 times and am fairly sensitive to glow or bleed issues.


I have ordered one which should show up on the 24th which is tuesday next week.
I will post in this thread if i have any problems with mine.

From what i understand the earlier batches whrere not all that good and had a ton of problems and flaws.
But later batches have most of the problems fixed so if you get a late batch PG279Q they should not have any flaws.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I have seen reports on Amazon and Newegg of responses from Asus saying they are testing specifically for backlight bleed and glow with all new monitors, so they seem to acknowledge their QC wasn't as good before. Has anyone noticed any improvement? I want to get a new monitor but am still scared of having to return something 50 times and am fairly sensitive to glow or bleed issues.


I have sampled (2) PG279Qs, both January 2016 builds, one with a QC sticker on the box, the other with none. The QC stickered box had worse bleed then the other. I wouldn't trust the QC at all, it's still very much a lottery with the Asus, and honestly the Acers as well.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I have seen reports on Amazon and Newegg of responses from Asus saying they are testing specifically for backlight bleed and glow with all new monitors, so they seem to acknowledge their QC wasn't as good before. Has anyone noticed any improvement? I want to get a new monitor but am still scared of having to return something 50 times and am fairly sensitive to glow or bleed issues.


That's a load of BS. They are not testing. I tried again and got a Jan 2016, posted photos of it earlier in this thread on page 812. Horrible BLB and 4 dead pixels. I would not trust Asus at all. If you buy Asus buy from somewhere that has a hassle free return policy.


----------



## Mannymal

How's the QC on these? I've seen a few reports here but I wanna know if its as bad as Acer. I am also considering the ROG Swift PG348Q but I would hate to buy it and have a **** panel. Microcenter told me they are willing to open any monitor I buy right there on the store and change it if its not up to snuff.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mannymal*
> 
> How's the QC on these? I've seen a few reports here but I wanna know if its as bad as Acer. I am also considering the ROG Swift PG348Q but I would hate to buy it and have a **** panel. Microcenter told me they are willing to open any monitor I buy right there on the store and change it if its not up to snuff.


If you only use the monitor for gaming, the Asus is probably a better choice due to its overall better build quality and less invasive coating, better colors. The backlight bleed is pretty much under control, the thing to worry about most is a nasty uneven white uniformity. It's also very likely that your Asus will come with some sort of defective pixel or a dust speck. Expect at least one, the Acer isn't any better in this respect.


----------



## shilka

I have some dust on the panel of the Asus PB278Q i own now.
I just learned to live with it as an RMA might have gotten me a PB278Q that was even worse.

Hope the PG279Q i get dont have any flaws but if its minor i think i can live with it as an RMA might get me one thats worse.


----------



## Timeaccele

So i got my PG279Q two days ago...

And yes backlight bleed is well visible even with low brightness. Such a shame no dead pixels or dust under and otherwise, perfect monitor. I really loved the looks and it felt solid and well made. I'm debating if i want to RMA it since seeing what most people get, i don't have high hopes getting better one. Plus i don't see any other options with these specs. Acer Predator XB271HU looks like dog****.


----------



## jlp0209

So just buy a VESA compatible stand if you hate it that much? The XB271HU stand isn't THAT bad. Why deprive yourself of a killer monitor due to a stand? Here are two just from searching for 1 minute, the NewEgg one has no reviews and is pricier but the Monoprice one is only $20 and supports monitors up to 33 pounds.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824976018

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=5970&gclid=CNvD5KO68MwCFQQEaQodfukJFQ

Another one on Amazon, $36.99 and holds up to 27" or 33 pounds.

http://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Single-Monitor-Adjustable-STAND-V001F/dp/B00MTWO5B2


----------



## Anti-Hero

I replaced my XB's stand and put a piece of black electrical tape over the badge and I'm very happy with the unit now.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeaccele*
> 
> So i got my PG279Q two days ago...
> 
> And yes backlight bleed is well visible even with low brightness. Such a shame no dead pixels or dust under and otherwise, perfect monitor. I really loved the looks and it felt solid and well made. I'm debating if i want to RMA it since seeing what most people get, i don't have high hopes getting better one.


If you can get a recent unit (build date January or later), yes, go for RMA. The backlight bleed issue is under control, you just got a lemon. There's a reasonable chance you'll get one with almost no bleed if you try a few times. But there will still be some bleed, and there will be IPS glow.

Edit: and of course the replacement could have other issues such as dust and pixel defects. From the units I've tried so far, it's very likely to get one with at least one dust speck or a pixel defect. But the XB271HU is no better in this respect.


----------



## Farika

Got mine yesterday from amazon france.Very little backlight bleed in upper screen but : A red stuck pixel ! :'(.
November 2015.
Besides, I do not understand why mine was so old when you see a lot January February ... Now amazon (France) is out of stock.

Maybe I'll wait for new stock and ask for exchange ?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from amazon france.Very little backlight bleed in upper screen but : A red stuck pixel ! :'(.
> November 2015.
> Besides, I do not understand why mine was so old when you see a lot January February ... Now amazon (France) is out of stock.
> 
> Maybe I'll wait for new stock and ask for exchange ?


Too bad, sorry. Yes I would exchange it ASAP. Don't settle for dead or stuck pixels on a monitor in this price range.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from amazon france.Very little backlight bleed in upper screen but : A red stuck pixel ! :'(.
> November 2015.
> Besides, I do not understand why mine was so old when you see a lot January February ... Now amazon (France) is out of stock.
> 
> Maybe I'll wait for new stock and ask for exchange ?


Can you notice it under normal use? If not, and the monitor otherwise looks good to you, I would keep it, because the replacement you will get will probably have the same or other issues, especially dust stuck in the panel.


----------



## Farika

No dust. The backlight bleed is not annoying to use ...
As against the red pixel is visible on all white background (as here ...). And it is clear that for the price ...

But I think the warranty policy is zero bright pixel isn't it?

I'm going to wait more stock on amazon.fr for exchange... I hope it will be more recent than mine.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farika*
> 
> No dust. The backlight bleed is not annoying to use ...
> As against the red pixel is visible on all white background (as here ...). And it is clear that for the price ...
> 
> But I think the warranty policy is zero bright pixel isn't it?
> 
> I'm going to wait more stock on amazon.fr for exchange... I hope it will be more recent than mine.


Did you buy zero pixel warranty from Amazon? Because Asus has no guarantee about zero dead or stuck pixels... Warranty or not you can return in 14 days from date of purchase. In any case for this price there must be no bad pixels, or dust or whatever. Btw, at 99% it was not brand new unit because no way there are such old new units on stock anywhere... Good luck next time. I gave up after 4 of these and 3 Acers...


----------



## Farika

In France i have 30 days for return... But no stock actually. Hopefully there will stock within 30 days otherwise I will have to request a refund.

I thought it was because of ZBD because of this link: https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/HelpDesk_Warranty/


----------



## ChevChelios

do later builds of PG279Q (~Feb/March 2016 or even later) really offer better QC/less BLB than 2015 models ?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> do later builds of PG279Q (~Feb/March 2016 or even later) really offer better QC/less BLB than 2015 models ?


Strictly I can only speak about the samples I received, but about 1/3 of Jan/Feb samples had very little bleed and there was a little less darkening at the top than on the Dec samples I tried. I've returned them all though, the white uniformity is still beyond awful. There is a dark belt in the lower half (not at the very bottom but somewhat above it), a dark spot extending from the upper right edge, and a dark spot near but not exactly at the lower right corner, and the top as a whole is still too dark, and there's a lot of dark clouding around the side and upper edges in general. What's more, some of these white uniformity defects only show up after a few days of use: at first sight the panel looks quite good, but then it settles in and the dark spots become more prominent. And qua pixel defects and dust, there don't seem to be any improvements either. Overall, my impression is the Asus is unfit for production and should never have been released in the first place, the panel design just isn't up to par. It's a gaming monitor, but gaming/entertainment only.


----------



## Nosaer

from my experience, I've had 3 January 2016 models and 2 I've ordered from newegg seemed to be older models with orange glow and BLB. the 3rd I ordered the IPS glow was silver and for the most part was some what normal minus the bottom right.

Had one dark pixel but it was in the very top right corner so it wasn't nearly as bad as the other 2 I've had which had bright pixels all over the place.

seems like there's some older stock that still has crappy QC, and some new where they've finally gotten their **** together and for the most part is good. Just don't expect perfect uniformity from this monitors, I don't think it's possible for them to do for whatever reason.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> from my experience, I've had 3 January 2016 models and 2 I've ordered from newegg seemed to be older models with orange glow and BLB. the 3rd I ordered the IPS glow was silver and for the most part was some what normal minus the bottom right.
> 
> Had one dark pixel but it was in the very top right corner so it wasn't nearly as bad as the other 2 I've had which had bright pixels all over the place.
> 
> seems like there's some older stock that still has crappy QC, and some new where they've finally gotten their **** together and for the most part is good. Just don't expect perfect uniformity from this monitors, I don't think it's possible for them to do for whatever reason.


You do realize glow is normal and can't be avoided? It's a feature of IPS. Not a defect.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You do realize glow is normal and can't be avoided? It's a feature of IPS. Not a defect.


well I disagree, the IPS glow uniformity is the real problem with these monitors. yeah you're suppose to get IPS glow but how uniform the glow is can make or break the experience for a person who's picky.

I'm sure some people could have lived with the monitor I've returned but I play a lot of games that has day and night, planet side 2 was better on my 100 dollar TN monitor then the IPS at night. When I put on some John Wick, which has a lot of night in it I knew I personally couldn't live with a monitor that has poor uniformity and for the most part less then 1% of these monitors have ideal IPS glow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You do realize glow is normal and can't be avoided? It's a feature of IPS. Not a defect.


It can be avoided actually, today's manufacturers just don't care enough. An A-TW polarizer is known to remove most if not all glow.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> well I disagree, the IPS glow uniformity is the real problem with these monitors. yeah you're suppose to get IPS glow but how uniform the glow is can make or break the experience for a person who's picky.
> 
> I'm sure some people could have lived with the monitor I've returned but I play a lot of games that has day and night, planet side 2 was better on my 100 dollar TN monitor then the IPS at night. When I put on some John Wick, which has a lot of night in it I knew I personally couldn't live with a monitor that has poor uniformity and for the most part less then 1% of these monitors have ideal IPS glow.


It's not really a matter of agreement, it's a fact. IPS panels glow. Period. That just happens because of the way IPS is built and works. The glow is usually the same, you should not mix IPS glow, uniformity, backlight bleed etc. These are all different things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It can be avoided actually, today's manufacturers just don't care enough. An A-TW polarizer is known to remove most if not all glow.


Yes, but we don't really have them putting A-TW polarizer anywhere. That might change: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


----------



## Nosaer

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It's not really a matter of agreement, it's a fact. IPS panels glow. Period. That just happens because of the way IPS is built and works. The glow is usually the same, you should not mix IPS glow, uniformity, backlight bleed etc. These are all different things.
> Yes, but we don't really have them putting A-TW polarizer anywhere. That might change: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mje_fmayu0k
Then perhaps there needs to be better terminology to describe what people are experiencing, in the video I linked he described the monitors as having BLB when most people would just call that IPS glow.

IPS glow is suppose to be a slight silvery light that some what effects darker images and is exaggerated by viewing at a angle, but for the most part isn't a problem.

in the video I linked that is poorly uniformed IPS glow. you can call that normal if you want but there is clearly a huge distinction between the IPS glow uniformity from monitor to monitor, unless you want to refer to that as black light bleed

black light bleed from my understanding is light that literally bleeds through the edges of the panel

mybe I'm wrong, maybe we're arguing semantics, or maybe you don't understand the difference


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It's not really a matter of agreement, it's a fact. IPS panels glow. Period. That just happens because of the way IPS is built and works. The glow is usually the same, you should not mix IPS glow, uniformity, backlight bleed etc. These are all different things.
> Yes, but we don't really have them putting A-TW polarizer anywhere. That might change: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


sorry for double posting don't want to edit but, what you are saying is that all IPS monitors glow are the same? or you referring to what some people confused IPS glow with BLB. all IPS monitors have some amount of glow, don't think most people think they don't. what I'm saying is these monitors glow more then they should and glow far more intensely in different areas. This isn't normal or desirable IPS glow


----------



## shilka

I must have gotten really lucky because after i got mine today unboxed it and used it for a little while i can find no flaws or problems with mine.

Not the best picture i could take but i was in a hurry.


So far i have seen no black light bleed / IPS glow no dead or stuck pixels and no mis colors.
I did take the advice given here in this thread and got a Lindy display port cable which is much better then the one that came with the PG279Q.

This monitor is really weird to use and look at if you are not used to it.
Came form an old Asus PB278Q which was a 60 Hz non g sync IPS monitor.

So far i am very impressed by the PG279Q.


----------



## PerfectCr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> do later builds of PG279Q (~Feb/March 2016 or even later) really offer better QC/less BLB than 2015 models ?


I'll throw in my two cents. I picked up the PG279Q up from Fry's two weeks ago. Manufacture date of February 2016. The serial number range falls outside of the range identified by Asus recently that had problems. No dead pixels, and no back light bleed that I can se. Very happy with it so far. I hope Asus has finally got over the hump with the quality issues for this display.

With that said, I know some people are SUPER sensitive to the IPS glow and backlight bleed stuff. Now if I sit here and stare at a black screen long enough, I'm sure I could find some small "bleed" or "glow", but I have also seen varying level of this with every IPS monitor I've ever owned. 99.9% of the time this "imperfection" is never visible nor does it detract from my enjoyment of the monitor. I also don't jack up my brightness to 100 and take pictures of it all night in a dark room. I have a small lamp on my desk for bias lighting, and I use the TFT Central recommended calibration settings and ICC profile. I understand everyone has different tolerances for this stuff, but I am perfectly happy with this monitor. Not to mention the 144Hz/G-Sync is really something amazing to behold. I'll never buy another monitor again without this feature. Really does bring games alive. I sound like a commercial, but it's true.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Why this monitor still costs $100 over its MSRP in Amazon? Acer XB271HU is much cheaper and is using the same panel if I am not mistaken?


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Strictly I can only speak about the samples I received, but about 1/3 of Jan/Feb samples had very little bleed and there was a little less darkening at the top than on the Dec samples I tried. I've returned them all though, the white uniformity is still beyond awful. There is a dark belt in the lower half (not at the very bottom but somewhat above it), a dark spot extending from the upper right edge, and a dark spot near but not exactly at the lower right corner, and the top as a whole is still too dark, and there's a lot of dark clouding around the side and upper edges in general. What's more, some of these white uniformity defects only show up after a few days of use: at first sight the panel looks quite good, but then it settles in and the dark spots become more prominent. And qua pixel defects and dust, there don't seem to be any improvements either. Overall, my impression is the Asus is unfit for production and should never have been released in the first place, the panel design just isn't up to par. It's a gaming monitor, but gaming/entertainment only.


How many samples have you....uhhh...sampled?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> How many samples have you....uhhh...sampled?


12. I really wanted to give this model a chance.









It's a fantastic monitor for gaming and entertainment, though. For that use only. $800 for a monitor that's excellent for entertainment but sucks for anything else.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> 12. I really wanted to give this model a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fantastic monitor for gaming and entertainment, though. For that use only. $800 for a monitor that's excellent for entertainment but sucks for anything else.


Wow. Have you gone through that many of the Acers?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Why this monitor still costs $100 over its MSRP in Amazon? Acer XB271HU is much cheaper and is using the same panel if I am not mistaken?


I have this monitor now and my sig rig says the ACER because I had that until someone knocked it over. There isn't much difference and the panel is the same panel. The presentation and software are better with the Asus, but that doesn't necessarily make much difference and the Asus does allow you to overclock to 165Hz, but I don't use that feature personally.

I use the monitor in a dark room and one thing I would comment on is that I have the Asus set to 0 brightness and I had the Acer set to 15 so the settings are certainly not the same.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> Wow. Have you gone through that many of the Acers?


Only a few so far. I'm not planning to try 12 Acers also.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> 12. I really wanted to give this model a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a *fantastic monitor for gaming and entertainment*, though. For that use only. $800 for a monitor that's excellent for entertainment but *sucks for anything else*.


what else is there ?









I mean photo/video editing sure, but it was never meant for that, obviously

and I cant think of much else to do (assuming you meant entertainment including watching films/shows)


----------



## Sinddk

Does any PG279Q exist that doesnt have top 1/3 of the screen being piss yellow or ALOT darker? I tried 2 now, and both had the exact same issue piss yellow/darker top of the screen. I can live with some bleed but the uniformity issue is a dealbreaker.

Do any of you guys have this monitor without these problems or does it exist on all of them??


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Does any PG279Q exist that doesnt have top 1/3 of the screen being piss yellow or ALOT darker? I tried 2 now, and both had the exact same issue piss yellow/darker top of the screen. I can live with some bleed but the uniformity issue is a dealbreaker.
> 
> Do any of you guys have this monitor without these problems or does it exist on all of them??


which manufacture dates ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Does any PG279Q exist that doesnt have top 1/3 of the screen being piss yellow or ALOT darker? I tried 2 now, and both had the exact same issue piss yellow/darker top of the screen. I can live with some bleed but the uniformity issue is a dealbreaker.
> 
> Do any of you guys have this monitor without these problems or does it exist on all of them??


I got one yesterday without any flaw or problems.
There is a tiny amount of BLB but i have to turn the PC off to notice it.

Since the god damm broken OCN picture uploade does not feel like working i cant even show you the pictures i took.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I got one yesterday without and flaw or problems.
> There is a tiny amount of BLB but i have to turn the PC off to notice it.
> 
> Since the god damm broken OCN picture uploade does not feel like working i cant even show you the pictures i took.


and whats your manufacture date ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> and whats your manufacture date ?


No idea but i could show you the S/N number if the OCN picture uploader felt like working at my end.
Going to try and log on to OCN with IE instead of Firefox and see if that helps or not.

Edit: nope Firefox IE AND Chrome refuses to let me upload any pictures.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> which manufacture dates ?


Both were from january. Maybe i got really unlucky then, guess i can try one more time, otherwise id have to get the acer, but it looks ugly


----------



## shilka

Since the OCN picture uploader is broken i am going to have to use imgur instead.
http://imgur.com/Q21JBJu

This is the monitor that i got but i have no idea when it was made.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Since the OCN picture uploader is broken i am going to have to use imgur instead.
> http://imgur.com/Q21JBJu
> 
> This is ther monitor that i got but i have no idea when it was made.


It says on the sticker on the backside of your monitor


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> It says on the sticker on the backside of your monitor


Just found it and its says jan 2016 on mine


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just found it and its says jan 2016 on mine


Could you take a pic of a white screen or a browser image where its mainly white so you can see if top 1/3 of the screen is darker?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> 12. I really wanted to give this model a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fantastic monitor for gaming and entertainment, though. For that use only. $800 for a monitor that's excellent for entertainment but sucks for anything else.


Depends what kind of gaming and entertainment. I watch anime and use retro emulators, and uniformity defects are obvious on this kind of content. I found it too distracting on both the XB270HU and the PG279Q.
My current Acer looks almost flawless on all kinds of content in comparison, although I can still see some uniformity flaws when web browsing it looks much better overall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I have this monitor now and my sig rig says the ACER because I had that until someone knocked it over. There isn't much difference and the panel is the same panel. The presentation and software are better with the Asus, but that doesn't necessarily make much difference and the Asus does allow you to overclock to 165Hz, but I don't use that feature personally.
> 
> I use the monitor in a dark room and one thing I would comment on is that I have the Asus set to 0 brightness and I had the Acer set to 15 so the settings are certainly not the same.


The 165Hz benefits are mitigated by higher response time in that mode, and the Acer also allows you to overclock to 165.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Could you take a pic of a white screen or a browser image where its mainly white so you can see if top 1/3 of the screen is darker?


http://imgur.com/Zq70ggt
http://imgur.com/GQiyngg

The light you see on the bottom is the flash from the camera and not on the monitor.
As you can see there is nothing wrong with the one i got.


----------



## ajx

Can you make pictures in the dark to see the glow/bleed?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Can you make pictures in the dark to see the glow/bleed?


If you are talking to me then the only way to see the glow is to turn the PC off.
If it is only visible with the PC off i dont know why i should take pictures of it as its not going to impact the monitor with the PC on.

Really its so little that i feel like its nitpicking and you cant even see it with the PC on.
As said already i seem to have gotten one without any flaws at all.


----------



## ajx

bleed is visible in the dark, its almost invisible under light
glow is pretty inherent to IPS so everyone does have it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> bleed is visible in the dark, its almost invisible under light
> glow is pretty inherent to IPS so everyone does have it


Then its IPS glow and not black light bleed i have as its almost impossible to see the light when the monitor is on even in dark room with a dark background.

Edit: Just tried turning off the lights and put on a dark backgrund and i only barely make out some glow in the corners.


----------



## ajx

If you dont see a yellowish/orange light from the bottom, you have minor black light bleed, glow is more silver...
When i test bleed/glow, i use black wallpaper in total darkness then i use camera to detect the amount of bleed
In my opinion, average bleed might be detected in the dark but its not so annoying if you dont really pay attention to it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> If you dont see a yellowish/orange light from the bottom, you have minor black light bleed, glow is more silver...
> When i test bleed/glow, i use black wallpaper in total darkness then i use camera to detect the amount of bleed


Then its glow as the light is silver.
See my last post for my edit.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Does any PG279Q exist that doesnt have top 1/3 of the screen being piss yellow or ALOT darker? I tried 2 now, and both had the exact same issue piss yellow/darker top of the screen. I can live with some bleed but the uniformity issue is a dealbreaker.
> 
> Do any of you guys have this monitor without these problems or does it exist on all of them??


They all have it, some more than others, but they are all dark at the top.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> what else is there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean photo/video editing sure, but it was never meant for that, obviously
> 
> and I cant think of much else to do (assuming you meant entertainment including watching films/shows)


Editing documents, spreadsheets, viewing webpages, reading pdf files? It should also be good for photo/video editing also, though I don't expect it to be as excellent for that as a special purpose photo/video editing monitor. These are my expectations of an $800 monitor. Were this a $400 monitor, expectations would be different.


----------



## JackCY

Shilka gimme your monitor


----------



## jlp0209

Fyi, this monitor is now $759 at Microcenter. Acer XB271HU also down to $717 on Amazon (U.S) and is still the better / safer buy, IMO. Glad the prices are slowly coming down for both.


----------



## ajx

Yes same in EU, price gently down also
We find PG279, between 720/780€ and XB271HU even less, i got mine from 676€ (not including shipping)
Amazon actually sell them for 780/690 which is more affordable


----------



## ajx

I ordered it, i have bought two XB271HU, first one has average bleed and no dust/dead pixels, second one was empty of bleed (or little amount) and dead pixel right in the middle and hair in the corner
I am hoping i will get decent IPS screen without flaws, i havent much luck about screen monitors in recent past
Ordered a XL2420G from amazon.uk, dead pixel right in the middle
Ordered another XL2420G from warehouse amazon.it and i got XL2420T instead








+ my bad luck with XB271HU


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Yes same in EU, price gently down also
> We find PG279, between 720/780€ and XB271HU even less, i got mine from 676€ (not including shipping)
> Amazon actually sell them for 780/690 which is more affordable


What country? In Denmark they still cost 813 euro for the acer xb271hi and 850 euro for the pg279q


----------



## ajx

Amazon.fr for PG279Q but out of stock (lowest price, 720 eur)
Amazon.it 778 euro for PG279Q and 693 eur for XB271HU
Amazon.it and Amazon.fr seem to have the best price range


----------



## AlCapwn

Did any of you guys see this video?

He tested 20 x PG279Q for backlight bleed. The result is sadly not supprising

Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mje_fmayu0k

Pictures
http://imgur.com/a/jWO59


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Did any of you guys see this video?
> 
> He tested 20 x PG279Q for backlight bleed. The result is sadly not supprising
> 
> Video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mje_fmayu0k
> 
> Pictures
> http://imgur.com/a/jWO59


Yes, this has been posted quite a while ago


----------



## ajx

Wow, it looks like i have won the lottery, i never seen a bleeding like this on my ROG, its almost perfect
I am looking for stuck pixel/dust
The only minor things its, it came with alot of dirt/dust even mark of grease lol
The back of screen monitor, i have little scratch around the DP port








But it looks so good for the moment


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Wow, it looks like i have won the lottery, i never seen a bleeding like this on my ROG, its almost perfect
> I am looking for stuck pixel/dust
> The only minor things its, it came with alot of dirt/dust even mark of grease lol
> The back of screen monitor, i have little scratch around the DP port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks so good for the moment


Just remember those of us that have gotten a good panel, the majority, don't come on the forums and complain. When you read threads like this it makes it appear that these panel have major issues, but, while some of them do have problems, the majority of both the Acer annd ROG, I have bought both, are very nice with little to no issues.


----------



## ChevChelios

is *coil whine* ever an issue on PG279Q ? or no ?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just remember those of us that have gotten a good panel, the majority, don't come on the forums and complain. When you read threads like this it makes it appear that these panel have major issues, but, while some of them do have problems, the majority of both the Acer annd ROG, I have bought both, are very nice with little to no issues.


Well, most of them have either a pixel defect or a dust spot. Only 2 out of the 12 PG279Qs I tried didn't have this. And they all (Asus) have an abysmal white uniformity compared to normal non-gaming IPS monitors. But yes, apart from these two major issues, they are really great.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Well, most of them have either a pixel defect or a dust spot. Only 2 out of the 12 PG279Qs I tried didn't have this. And they all (Asus) have an abysmal white uniformity compared to normal non-gaming IPS monitors. But yes, apart from these two major issues, they are really great.


I'm 2 for 2 no problems, 1 ACER, 1 ASUS; though unfortunately the ACER was pushed off the side of my desk thus having to buy the ASUS. I think a lot of people who complain about light bleed in the corners have the brightness pretty high. These look great in a dark room, which is what I always use. I think it depends on how much of an anorak you are whether you notice very subtle problems. I'm sure i might find something on my current panel if I examined it extremely carefully.


----------



## guttheslayer

Just a OT question though:

Will DP 1.2 be enough to run 120Hz at 1440p with HDR Rendering?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Just a OT question though:
> 
> Will DP 1.2 be enough to run 120Hz at 1440p with HDR Rendering?


Nope. Not that it matters too much unless you stick with an older GPU, as I suspect any HDR monitor is going to have DP 1.4.


----------



## Nefluw

Just got mine today and tested it for bleed:

sorry about the crappy iphone pictures but don't really have anything else.

 100 brightness

 25 brightness


----------



## Anti-Hero

You've got some in the corners, which is expected with these units. Is it something you notice during normal use?


----------



## Descadent

is anyone running or has run one of these monitors with two pg278q's in surround? one of my pg278qs are going bad and considering getting the pg279q as a replacement. especially since it has hdmi support that I could use for xbox and ps4.

as long as the pg279q can be set at 144hz should be fine for 1x pg279q and 2x pg278q's in surround. right?


----------



## ajx

Fluck Amazon, they gave me a returned screen monitor, that explains the mini scratch around DP port and those fingerprint/mark of grease on the screen
I got discount ~150 eur but still refurbished product that has been sold as new
Mine is good i will keep it but i warn you if you want to buy on Amazon EU, be careful


----------



## Diversion

I've mixed 278q and 279q together and yes you can set them all at 144hz (g-sync enabled or no g-sync).


----------



## Nefluw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> You've got some in the corners, which is expected with these units. Is it something you notice during normal use?


I'm currently using mine at 47 brightness and I honestly don't notice a thing.

Definitely keeping this one


----------



## Rubashka

So far I've had 4 of these monitors from newegg.ca, all with horrible backlight bleed. Manufacturer date on all was January 2016.


----------



## nikkyo

I really like this monitor. The 144Hz and resolution is impressive but the backlight bleed it's horrible. I have had 1 but I returned it. After that I have bought a MG279Q and it has the same problem(BLB) and more. The middle of the screen is yellowish.

At present, I don't know if buy another PG279Q or wait to 2017 for new monitors.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> I've mixed 278q and 279q together and yes you can set them all at 144hz (g-sync enabled or no g-sync).


good to know! thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> So far I've had 4 of these monitors from newegg.ca, all with horrible backlight bleed. Manufacturer date on all was January 2016.


The one i got is also from january 2016 and mine is flawless with only a tiny amount of IPS glow.
Did i get the only one from january that actually is as it should be?


----------



## ajx

Its still a lottery game, i got pretty good one with my first ROG, however its a returned screen monitor, i really dont get it why the previous user didn't keep it, i am not going to scrutinize every detail, for now no dust, no dust pixel, minimal BLB, all good...
If you like this monitor, keep persevering until you find decent one


----------



## addictedto60fps

This was posted by an Asus rep on Amazon about an hour ago. Hopefully, this is true:
Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Hello, I would like to thank you for taking your time in writing this review. We certainly value your feedback. Just for your information, every NEW PG279Q sold in North America must now pass a visual inspection in a darkened environment before it's shipped to a vendor. This will help with the back light bleed issues. If your unit qualifies, we might be able to do an exchange for you. . If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will help you to the best of my abilities. I'm here to assist our customers with our products and dedicated in bringing a resolution to all issues that they may come across. Please copy a link to this post as reference.
> 
> Thanks for choosing ASUS
> 
> Regards,
> Justin
> ASUS Customer Loyalty


----------



## Anti-Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addictedto60fps*
> 
> This was posted by an Asus rep on Amazon about an hour ago. Hopefully, this is true:


It's mostly bs. Here is a photo of a January 2016 PG279Q that I sampled with the QC passed sticker on it:



It's overexposed, for sure. But you get the drift.


----------



## lemonade123

Hi all, just bought the monitor today where the ASUS staff claims it was shipped here 2 weeks back.

Took some pictures that what seems like unacceptable backlight bleeding, but i'm not really sure if it is BLB or just IPS glow. The first picture is with auto-focus, the second is without.

The photos were taken in a pitch dark room with no lights behind, so the monitor will have no chance of reflecting any light from behind.

Thus, could you guys advise me on whether I should RMA this monitor?

Thanks!


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonade123*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, just bought the monitor today where the ASUS staff claims it was shipped here 2 weeks back.
> 
> Took some pictures that what seems like unacceptable backlight bleeding, but i'm not really sure if it is BLB or just IPS glow. The first picture is with auto-focus, the second is without.
> 
> The photos were taken in a pitch dark room with no lights behind, so the monitor will have no chance of reflecting any light from behind.
> 
> Thus, could you guys advise me on whether I should RMA this monitor?
> 
> Thanks!


Impossible to tell from those, its way too overexposed . You have to film it without your phone and grab screenshots from the video and post those. Other than that, does anything bother you? If not, why go searching for errors? The perfect panel doesn't exis


----------



## lemonade123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Impossible to tell from those, its way too overexposed . You have to film it without your phone and grab screenshots from the video and post those. Other than that, does anything bother you? If not, why go searching for errors? The perfect panel doesn't exis


Thanks for the quick response. Here's the updated screenshots and a video while moving around a little. Took a picture standing further away so as not make the image overexposed.



Video: https://gfycat.com/BigPleasedAkitainu

Seems like the BLB is mostly at the top right corner. Saw the mfg date as well stating it's the March 2016 batch. Should I still RMA this?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonade123*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Here's the updated screenshots and a video while moving around a little. Took a picture standing further away so as not make the image overexposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Video: https://gfycat.com/BigPleasedAkitainu
> 
> Seems like the BLB is mostly at the top right corner. Saw the mfg date as well stating it's the March 2016 batch. Should I still RMA this?


Does it bother you during normal usage? CAn you see any orange corners? Do you game in pitch black enviroment? If the uniformity is good on that monitor, id keep it, you arent gonna get much better than that tbh.

If it bothers you RMA it, but you wont ever get a 100% perfect monitor.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Agreed, if you can't notice the bleed during normal usage and you are happy with everything else, keep it.

Also, don't game in a pitch black environment. It's bad for your eyes, and ruins the perceived black contrast. Get a lamp with a 6500K bulb and ideally place behind your monitor for bias lighting. It makes a huge huge difference, trust me.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Hello guys,

I bought this thing at Amazon.es on Friday and it arrived today.

- Brand new, box was sealed with ASUS tape
- Mfg. date: January 2016
- No dead pixels.
- Panel uniformity (white background) is mediocre, but I can live with that.
- Now the hot topic: as expected, it has some minor bleed areas around the frame (which I consider acceptable) but unfortunately there's MASSIVE bleeding on the two right corners (especially the bottom one).

I paid 809€ (~$918.35) for this display, so this is a bad joke alright. I can't believe the balls of these scumbags at ASUS... how can this garbage pass QC?

Here's a picture (very low quality but it shows the issue clearly, exactly as I can see it with my own eyes):



If all four corners were like the top left one, it would be pretty good, I'd say 99% perfect. But man that bottom right... I played a movie with black bars (2.35:1 AR) and it made me feel sick.

I have my first RMA coming tomorrow morning, it will be interesting to get the chance to A/B a couple of them.

EDIT: Here's the display uniformity, pretty bad alright:

Link for full size picture:

http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx293/EXPERIMENTONGOD/uniformity%20ASUS.png


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I bought this thing at Amazon.es on Friday and it arrived today.
> 
> - Brand new, box was sealed with ASUS tape
> - Mfg. date: January 2016
> - No dead pixels.
> - Panel uniformity (white background) is mediocre, but I can live with that.
> - Now the hot topic: as expected, it has some minor bleed areas around the frame (which I consider acceptable) but unfortunately there's MASSIVE bleeding on the two right corners (especially the bottom one).
> 
> I paid 809€ (~$918.35) for this display, so this is a bad joke alright. I can't believe the balls of these scumbags at ASUS... how can this garbage pass QC?
> 
> Here's a picture (very low quality but it shows the issue clearly, exactly as I can see it with my own eyes):
> 
> 
> 
> If all four corners were like the top left one, it would be pretty good, I'd say 99% perfect. But man that bottom right... I played a movie with black bars (2.35:1 AR) and it made me feel sick.
> 
> I have my first RMA coming tomorrow morning, it will be interesting to get the chance to A/B a couple of them.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the display uniformity, pretty bad alright:
> 
> Link for full size picture:
> 
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx293/EXPERIMENTONGOD/uniformity%20ASUS.png


The PG279Q isn't worth the effort unless you're feeling super lucky, I think I've settled on PG278Q. Yeah it's TN and has some gamma shift but it's a good TN, if not for the heavier AG coating..... I honestly wouldn't be able to tell the difference in normal use. Just like you I put on a movie and felt like i was conned out of 800 bucks, there's good ones out there but you may never get one


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> The PG279Q isn't worth the effort unless you're feeling super lucky, I think I've settled on PG278Q. Yeah it's TN and has some gamma shift but it's a good TN, if not for the heavier AG coating..... I honestly wouldn't be able to tell the difference in normal use. Just like you I put on a movie and felt like i was conned out of 800 bucks, there's good ones out there but you may never get one


I come from a Dell U2312HM (23" 1080p IPS) so the upgrade is dramatic.

You're right; it's a gamble with these monitors. Luckily Amazon.es has great customer service, so I can probably RMA at least 3-4 times until I get fed up. If I don't get a good sample I will get the Acer Predator XB271HU and try my luck with that one (and also save a cool 37,14€ / $42.20). Heck, even the Asus M279Q could work, no G-sync but it's 196,13€ ($222.80) cheaper.

In other words, I knew where I was getting into, I wanted to try these new technologies and have some fun with the RMAs. That's why I bought it on Amazon.es, worst case scenario I get a full refund, I will NOT end up wasting 809€ (~$918.35) in a piece of trash defective display with BLB.

To avoid backlight bleed something like the Dell Dell S2716DG would be really good, but as it happens with the PG278Q, it's TN and I can't stand the poor viewing angles, I've been using IPS since 2007 and I'm not going back


----------



## Tensor187x

how can you check the manufacture date, is it on the outside of the box?


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonade123*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Here's the updated screenshots and a video while moving around a little. Took a picture standing further away so as not make the image overexposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Video: https://gfycat.com/BigPleasedAkitainu
> 
> Seems like the BLB is mostly at the top right corner. Saw the mfg date as well stating it's the March 2016 batch. Should I still RMA this?


I d definitely tell ya, you got a very nice unit, BLB seems to be very minor
You should keep it, its similar to mine which i consider its the best i ve grabbed over my two units from XB271HU


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> how can you check the manufacture date, is it on the outside of the box?


Nope, it's not on the box (there's a sticker but it only shows P/N, model, etc.), the date is on one of the two stickers located below/behind the panel, so no date checking before opening.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemonade123*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Here's the updated screenshots and a video while moving around a little. Took a picture standing further away so as not make the image overexposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Video: https://gfycat.com/BigPleasedAkitainu
> 
> Seems like the BLB is mostly at the top right corner. Saw the mfg date as well stating it's the March 2016 batch. Should I still RMA this?


I think that one's a keeper, it will be quite hard (if not impossible) to get any better than that with further replacements.

If you're even wondering about RMA, then you shouldn't do it. The whole point of RMA is replacing a monitor with a big enough defect that it's unacceptable and bothers YOU during normal usage. If you have to turn the lights off and play with the camera to see any defects, then why bother with the RMA? let's not get crazy with RMAing 99% perfect displays guys, as a lot of people have already said, you're not going to get 100% perfect IPS panels from these scumbags.

Of course it's a $800 panel so if you're not sure about the quality then you probably should forget about the whole "gaming monitor" thing and/or wait for a new generation of panels with better QC.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I bought this thing at Amazon.es on Friday and it arrived today.
> 
> - Brand new, box was sealed with ASUS tape
> - Mfg. date: January 2016
> - No dead pixels.
> - Panel uniformity (white background) is mediocre, but I can live with that.
> - Now the hot topic: as expected, it has some minor bleed areas around the frame (which I consider acceptable) but unfortunately there's MASSIVE bleeding on the two right corners (especially the bottom one).
> 
> I paid 809€ (~$918.35) for this display, so this is a bad joke alright. I can't believe the balls of these scumbags at ASUS... how can this garbage pass QC?
> 
> Here's a picture (very low quality but it shows the issue clearly, exactly as I can see it with my own eyes):
> 
> 
> 
> If all four corners were like the top left one, it would be pretty good, I'd say 99% perfect. But man that bottom right... I played a movie with black bars (2.35:1 AR) and it made me feel sick.
> 
> I have my first RMA coming tomorrow morning, it will be interesting to get the chance to A/B a couple of them.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the display uniformity, pretty bad alright:
> 
> Link for full size picture:
> 
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx293/EXPERIMENTONGOD/uniformity%20ASUS.png


Quoting myself for context.

My first RMA arrived, as expected, another pile of junk. Everything except the backlight bleed is the same, so let's sum up BLB:

- Bottom left corner: some minor bleed to the left of the frame, I'd say acceptable
- Bottom right corner: more glow than the left one, so we have quite an amount of bleed there, not acceptable
- Top left corner: perfectly fine; no bleed whatsoever (as it was on sample #1)
- Top right corner: this is the real deal breaker, this one is bleeding like a stuck pig, this time around I can get rid of the bleed by pressing on the corner of the bezel, so this is pretty much an assembly defect

It's kind of fun, let's go for a 3rd one shall we (already requested another replacement to Amazon.es). I'll give it a week, if the next 2-3 RMAs are garbage I'll try my luck with the Acer XB Predator XB271HU.

Let me say it again, this is a goddamn 809€ display, I'm not sure why these clowns think I'm going to put up with such terrible quality control.

Picture:


----------



## Goofy Flow

All 279Q are so, more or less, glow and bleeding on the right side, the left side it's almost always better... yours is not bad (although the previous one), I would keep!


----------



## biibaa

Hello new here so here is my monitors 1st one at the bottom and just got the second one yesterday. I know my photos are over exposed but you get the picture. First one was march 2016 and the 2nd is october 2015 and apparently the 2nd is not new because there is a new serial number on top off the old one. going rma this one too and hope for better one. This 2nd monitor has pretty clear difference on white bottom half is okay but top half is piss yellow not acceptable.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biibaa*
> 
> Hello new here so here is my monitors 1st one at the bottom and just got the second one yesterday. I know my photos are over exposed but you get the picture. First one was march 2016 and the 2nd is october 2015 and apparently the 2nd is not new because there is a new serial number on top off the old one. going rma this one too and hope for better one. This 2nd monitor has pretty clear difference on white bottom half is okay but top half is piss yellow not acceptable.


Yeah, bad color uniformity is very common with the PG279Q. I strongly recommend the XB271HU, it's not perfect either but the color defects are not nearly as obvious as on the Asus, and it generally suffers from less BLB too.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> Quoting myself for context.
> 
> My first RMA arrived, as expected, another pile of junk. Everything except the backlight bleed is the same, so let's sum up BLB:
> 
> - Bottom left corner: some minor bleed to the left of the frame, I'd say acceptable
> - Bottom right corner: more glow than the left one, so we have quite an amount of bleed there, not acceptable
> - Top left corner: perfectly fine; no bleed whatsoever (as it was on sample #1)
> - Top right corner: this is the real deal breaker, this one is bleeding like a stuck pig, this time around I can get rid of the bleed by pressing on the corner of the bezel, so this is pretty much an assembly defect
> 
> It's kind of fun, let's go for a 3rd one shall we (already requested another replacement to Amazon.es). I'll give it a week, if the next 2-3 RMAs are garbage I'll try my luck with the Acer XB Predator XB271HU.
> 
> Let me say it again, this is a goddamn 809€ display, I'm not sure why these clowns think I'm going to put up with such terrible quality control.
> 
> Picture:


I just received my second replacement (sample #3).

Wow guys, just wow...

This time the box has a "QC Passed" sticker on it, so I guess Asus likes to troll their customers!

The moment I turned it on it was obvious that it's just a broken mess, the top right corner is just utter garbage, the bleed is INSANE (the picture doesn't do it justice, believe me it's FUBAR, way worse than sample #2).

I performed further inspection just for giggles, and to top it off it has a speck of dust under the screen on the bottom left corner (!).

So it looks like Asus is a no go. I just ordered the Acer XB271HU. It arrives on Tuesday so I will be able to fit in a couple more RMAs in there.

Man I tell you, the sticker thing is just unprofessional and downright disrespectful. These scumbags have no decency at all. This is NOT a premium panel, sorry guys, you're being conned here alright.

Picture:


----------



## Anti-Hero

That was my experience with the PG279Q, though I only went through two samples. First one had no QC passed sticker, second one did and had worse bleed and uniformity.

I hope you will be surprised by the Acer. The bleed is much better than the Asus, pixel defects are a wash, and uniformity is better (still not great).

I ended up returning the whole lot of them and spent the extra funds on the X34. It has it's share of problems but the white uniformity is so vastly superior to the AUO AHVA panels it's not even funny.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti-Hero*
> 
> That was my experience with the PG279Q, though I only went through two samples. First one had no QC passed sticker, second one did and had worse bleed and uniformity.
> 
> I hope you will be surprised by the Acer. The bleed is much better than the Asus, pixel defects are a wash, and uniformity is better (still not great).
> 
> I ended up returning the whole lot of them and spent the extra funds on the X34. It has it's share of problems but the white uniformity is so vastly superior to the AUO AHVA panels it's not even funny.


I've had a good look at the 34" ultra wides, but there are some limitations:

- 400€ more expensive
- Harder to drive (lower FPS in games)
- Lower refresh rate (144/165Hz => 100hz)
- Lots of content limited to 16:9 AR (Youtube, TV shows, a lot of games, some movies).

On the plus side, 99% of movies would look HUGE, more and more games are supporting 21:9 and the desktop experience would be great.

I'm not 100% convinced, but it's a really good option.


----------



## Anti-Hero

Regarding refresh rate you'd actually be surprised. In the course of one month I went from 60Hz -> 144 Hz -> 100 Hz. I can tell a little difference between going from 144 to 100, but it's not near as drastic as leaving the 60 Hz domain. You might be surprised.

I'll give you the point on support, however. I haven't extensively tested my steam library, but out of the handful of games I have sampled Fallout 4 is completely busted in 21:9. It's ok though, it's an excuse for me to shelve the game as I stopped enjoying it awhile ago. Xcom2, Doom, Battlefield 4, all support it marvelously and it's truly more immersive. I don't watch movies on my computer display, it's for gaming and light office productivity.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> I just received my second replacement (sample #3).
> 
> Wow guys, just wow...
> 
> This time the box has a "QC Passed" sticker on it, so I guess Asus likes to troll their customers!
> 
> The moment I turned it on it was obvious that it's just a broken mess, the top right corner is just utter garbage, the bleed is INSANE (the picture doesn't do it justice, believe me it's FUBAR, way worse than sample #2).
> 
> I performed further inspection just for giggles, and to top it off it has a speck of dust under the screen on the bottom left corner (!).
> 
> So it looks like Asus is a no go. I just ordered the Acer XB271HU. It arrives on Tuesday so I will be able to fit in a couple more RMAs in there.
> 
> Man I tell you, the sticker thing is just unprofessional and downright disrespectful. These scumbags have no decency at all. This is NOT a premium panel, sorry guys, you're being conned here alright.
> 
> Picture:


I just got an email from Amazon.es; they're basically telling me that after 2 replacements, they need to perform "an investigation" about this product because they think all the displays in their inventory will be defective (no ****...), so they're denying the 3rd replacement and they're ONLY offering a refund. They say I can always order again after their 3-5 day investigation (...).

So as I said, it's time to give the Acer XB271HU a chance and see where I go from there. To be honest, after seeing the bleeding on samples #1 and #3, sample #2 is starting to not look that bad. We'll see how the Acers are.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I purchased an Asus PG279Q a few days ago. (March 2016 build). The store let me power up the monitor and test is including BLB, dead pixels etc, before leaving the store.

It is perfect, a TINY little amount of BLB on the right side of the screen. Really have to look for it. No dead pixels.

Colours are awesome. Text seems sharper than my PG278Q that I had.

Was playing Arma 3 the other night and noticed something weird with the screen. A vertical "line" down the exact middle of the screen.

Pressed the turbo button and it disappeared.

Looks to be another "known" fault. Maybe not the panel but the GSync module.............

Thread here:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84753-Asus-Support-Please-help-me-with-my-PG279Q

and here for Acer:

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751

A firmware update is required, which will mean that I have to take the new monitor into a service centre.

Service centre has no idea about a firmware update coming.

Sigh.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I purchased an Asus PG279Q a few days ago. (March 2016 build). The store let me power up the monitor and test is including BLB, dead pixels etc, before leaving the store.
> 
> It is perfect, a TINY little amount of BLB on the right side of the screen. Really have to look for it. No dead pixels.
> 
> Colours are awesome. Text seems sharper than my PG278Q that I had.
> 
> Was playing Arma 3 the other night and noticed something weird with the screen. A vertical "line" down the exact middle of the screen.
> 
> Pressed the turbo button and it disappeared.
> 
> Looks to be another "known" fault. Maybe not the panel but the GSync module.............
> 
> Thread here:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84753-Asus-Support-Please-help-me-with-my-PG279Q
> 
> and here for Acer:
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751
> 
> A firmware update is required, which will mean that I have to take the new monitor into a service centre.
> 
> Service centre has no idea about a firmware update coming.
> 
> Sigh.


I have experienced this with the PG279Q, I'd say it's related to G-sync, but I haven't tested thoroughly. The good news is that this line (which in my case appears on the LEFT of the display) disappears if I go in and out of fullscreen mode a couple of times. I get it while playing Overwatch (I alt-tab in between matches a lot) and even when using MPC-HC with MadVR (exclusive fullscreen). Quite annoying but it doesn't happen very frequently and there's a workaround so it's mostly fine.


----------



## EXPERIMENTONGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> I just got an email from Amazon.es; they're basically telling me that after 2 replacements, they need to perform "an investigation" about this product because they think all the displays in their inventory will be defective (no ****...), so they're denying the 3rd replacement and they're ONLY offering a refund. They say I can always order again after their 3-5 day investigation (...).
> 
> So as I said, it's time to give the Acer XB271HU a chance and see where I go from there. To be honest, after seeing the bleeding on samples #1 and #3, sample #2 is starting to not look that bad. We'll see how the Acers are.


So I was just reading the forum on my sample #2, when I noticed some dust on the screen. Used microfiber cloth with some LCD cleaning liquid... nope, it doesn't go away. So this sample #2 also has the infamous "dust under the screen", it's also in the middle of the screen not in a corner as in sample #3. I checked the screen surface and it's pristine, so this thing is INSIDE (under the AG coating I guess).

*I'm sorry to say that this monitor is a bad joke from Asus to all customers. I strongly advise against buying this garbage. No other way to put it. Even sub 100€ displays don't have these problems, this is an absolute disaster, I really can't believe such low level of quality at this price point, it's flabbergasting.*

Picture (I don't even need to circle the problem out, it's pretty centered on the image):


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*


IPS glow can be of different kind: my 5K has purple glow, I've heard PG279Q has a yellow one, many monitors have a silver glow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXPERIMENTONGOD*
> 
> So I was just reading the forum on my sample #2, when I noticed some dust on the screen. Used microfiber cloth with some LCD cleaning liquid... nope, it doesn't go away. So this sample #2 also has the infamous "dust under the screen", it's also in the middle of the screen not in a corner as in sample #3. I checked the screen surface and it's pristine, so this thing is INSIDE (under the AG coating I guess).
> 
> *I'm sorry to say that this monitor is a bad joke from Asus to all customers. I strongly advise against buying this garbage. No other way to put it. Even sub 100€ displays don't have these problems, this is an absolute disaster, I really can't believe such low level of quality at this price point, it's flabbergasting.*
> 
> Picture (I don't even need to circle the problem out, it's pretty centered on the image):


This is unacceptable, lol. What were they thinking? Hopefully, LG will publish their 144 sooner than later (I presume mid to late 2017).
Also, Acer annouced VA 144Hz 3440x1440 very soon...


----------



## Evil-Jester

got one, No BLB No Dead Pixles but wouldnt power on under DP cause gsync dosnt like my laptop with duel 970m's..... Stupid sager, Returned the same day it came in







will have to buy a new PC and a try my luck again later down the road.


----------



## ChevChelios

about the line issue - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/438174#M3120


----------



## Jubijub

Does anybody here uses such monitor with onboard intel graphics (such as the HD4400 on a I5-4310U of a Dell laptop for instance) via HDMI ?

Dell reports this kind of support :
CPU : I5-4310U
Resolutions HD 4400 :
DisplayPort* 1.2 / eDP*
H-Processors: 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Hz (Ultra-HD)
U-Processors: 3200 x 2000 @ 60 Hz, 3840 x 2160 @ 30 Hz
Y-Processors: 2560 x 1600 @ 60 Hz
*HDMI*: 4096 x 2304, 3840 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 24bpp*
DVI: 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz

According to its spec and user manual, this screen should support 2560x1600 on HDMI

Do you confirm my understanding ?

I would like to replace my Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, which only supports 1920x1200 via HDMI (I really need 2 inputs as I will use the DP for my workstation, and so I will need HDMI for the work laptop)


----------



## thered

I bought on amazon.de a used like new. I arrived and a monitor with fclmqs serial, December 2015. It seems to me perfect. That you know are good the Monitor products in December 2015?


----------



## Lahatiel

They are all the same. If your device has no issues the question is nonsense...


----------



## thered

Actually I read somewhere that the first models suffered from problems , and who later asus had improved production . I am wrong?


----------



## Tensor187x

There was talk of these monitors getting a firmware update. Should we wait for the firmware update before we buy one or can we update it ourselves? And what does this update even do?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> There was talk of these monitors getting a firmware update. Should we wait for the firmware update before we buy one or can we update it ourselves? And what does this update even do?


The firmware update is for the Acer monitors AFAIK. You have to send the monitor to them so they perform the update. Waiting won't help much since it'll be months before monitors with the newer firmware hit the shelves.


----------



## ChevChelios

the displaced vertical pixel line fw issue is for both PG279Q & XB271HU


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the displaced vertical pixel line fw issue is for both PG279Q & XB271HU


Correct, but I don't think Asus has announced a firmware update, have they?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Correct, but I don't think Asus has announced a firmware update, have they?


as far as I know Nvidia itself works on the fw for Asus/Acer

Acer rep said its being finalized, soon (c), but no ETA

for Asus this is the only thing I know - http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84753-Asus-Support-Please-help-me-with-my-PG279Q/page3

earlier there there was talk of a fw for PG279Q, but silence for a while now

also:
Quote:


> Yes I had the same issue. It only happens in certain games and on your desktop. Some programs or games can't handle the high refresh rate. You can go into your Nvidia control panel, adjust desktop size and position settings and set it to Overscan. This will usually solves the problem with programs that don't like the 165 Hz refresh rate.


----------



## KGPrime

Does this line issue only happen when alt-tabbing or waking from sleep, or just at any time random?


----------



## Uyski

I can get the PG279Q for the same price as XB271HU.
It has minimal backlightbleeding.

1. How's the picture quality itself on the PG279Q vs XB271HU? Lots of different?
2. How is the matte coating on the PG279Q vs XB271HU?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> I can get the PG279Q for the same price as XB271HU.
> It has minimal backlightbleeding.
> 
> 1. How's the picture quality itself on the PG279Q vs XB271HU? Lots of different?
> 2. How is the matte coating on the PG279Q vs XB271HU?


1. In terms of uniformity, the PG279Q is much worse and almost all of them have an obvious yellow tint on the top half of the panel, while the rest is white/bluish. The XB271HU is much better in that respect. Aside from that they are similarly calibrated AFAIK.

2. Both use the same light matte coating.


----------



## thered

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmW4uoG1PU4


----------



## ajx

I find the matte coating sightly better on XB71HU than my ROG PG279Q


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I find the matte coating sightly better on XB71HU than my ROG PG279Q


That's interesting. I would have assumed they use the same coating, I haven't had the chance to compare them side by side though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rwtd

The coating of the PG279Q is less heavy from a straight angle but heavier from aside. From a straight angle I can't really notice the coating. The heaviness of the coating could also be a lottery, though, since I've seen it vary a little on different units. The XB271HU's is noticeable even from a straight angle.


----------



## ajx

I find the exact opposite, the XB271HU matte coating is less heavier, i mean less grainy if you prefer


----------



## KGPrime

When i looked at them side by side, they looked exactly the same putting my face inches from both screens across many solid color backgrounds, and i hate matte coatings and have never used a monitor with a matte coating in my life. However both of those panels are totally acceptable to me, though i would still prefer full glossy.


----------



## dentnu

Hi I am planing on ordering this monitor and I really do not have time to read all 84 pages so would like to know a few things before I buy one. Thanks

1. Is this monitor is still having multiple QC issues?

2. What are the chances of getting a almost perfect panel?

3. What type of issues is this monitor having from a QC standpoint?

4. Do you recommend I get a different monitor that would have better QC ?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> 4. Do you recommend I get a different monitor that would have better QC ?


yes, buy the Acer XB271HU


----------



## Uyski

What about the speaker on both of them?
Are they the same?


----------



## Efnita

Not sure about the Acer but the speaker on the PG279Q sucks. I use them sometimes but quality is ****, no idea why they even included them


----------



## ajx

Speakers on both screen monitor suck.

I owned both:

- I find the matte coating heavier on PG279Q that means i find a slightly grainier on XB271hu

-Speaker on both monitor are rather awful

- Best design and OSD ergonomic for ROG

- Uniformity/bleeding/glow/dust/dead pixels, well i believe you have to win the lottery game rather expecting something about these scree monitors (both brands)
I had bad luck on Acer and my ROG sample is better (2 Acer vs 1 ROG)
Although my ROG was a few amount of bleed, i can see it in the dark on black font: rather yellowish/orange tint
On my Acer samples: it appeared as white/silver tint
I know i had more bleeding on my Acer, i believe on Acer, the glow is more visible, on Asus the bleed is more visible and vice versa


----------



## PowerK

I was pretty much set on buying ASUS PG279Q but after reading all those horror stories on various communities, I am very hesitant now.
Perhaps, I should go for DELL S2716DG instead.


----------



## dentnu

Hi everyone I just ordered one and should receive it tomorrow. I need to check this monitor for issues and wanted to know what the dust issues looks like. I have never seen this type of issue before. Can someone post a pic showing the dust issue ? Thanks


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I was pretty much set on buying ASUS PG279Q but after reading all those horror stories on various communities, I am very hesitant now.
> Perhaps, I should go for DELL S2716DG instead.


Dell is a TN, not IPS.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I was pretty much set on buying ASUS PG279Q but after reading all those horror stories on various communities, I am very hesitant now.
> Perhaps, I should go for DELL S2716DG instead.


I was also very hesitant to buy one after reading this thread
But i jumped the gun and got one anyway and mine is flawless

So yes they do have problems but the problems are perhaps way overblown thanks to this thread
The PG279Q is a fantastic monitor and while it does have problems its not on every single one of them like it sounds

As long as you are aware of the problems and is willing to take a risk there is no reason not to buy the Asus PG279Q.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Hi everyone I just ordered one and should receive it tomorrow. I need to check this monitor for issues and wanted to know what the dust issues looks like. I have never seen this type of issue before. Can someone post a pic showing the dust issue ? Thanks


My old monitor had dust stuck on the inside and it looked like a dark spot on the monitor so thats how it looks.


----------



## Pereb

It also has a lot to do with tolerance to defects. Uniformity defects stick out like a sore thumb to me and I'm pretty confident I wouldn't be satisfied with any PG279Q in that respect. Seems some people don't notice them as much though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> It also has a lot to do with tolerance to defects. Uniformity defects stick out like a sore thumb to me and I'm pretty confident I wouldn't be satisfied with any PG279Q in that respect. Seems some people don't notice them as much though.


And again my PG279Q is flawless i am just as picky as you if not more so when it comes defects
but there is not a single defect or flaw on the PG279Q i got

I might have been very lucky but it proves that not every PG279Q has defects.


----------



## dentnu

Hi I got my PG279Q today and am am extremely happy to say it is also most flawless. I am a bit surprised and was expecting the worst honestly. I am happy with the panel I got as I was not to find any dust in the screen nor were there any stuck/dead pixels. Only issue mines has is a bit blb on the lower right corner. Here are the pics I took they are both taken about 2meters away. Please note that the pics show the blb a bit worse than what it really looks like

This one is at 100% brightness.


Here is another one at 21% brightness it is the brightness I will use 24/7.


Please let me know what you guys think I know these panels are not perfect and a bit blb is normal in ips panels. Since the blb is the only issue I found and the pics show them a bit more exaggerated than what they really look like should I request an rma and keep playing the lottery ? Is the blb on this panel acceptable ? Thanks

P.S. I also calibrated the panel with my colormunki display and display cal. This panel is awesome i am really enjoying it.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Hi I got my PG279Q today and am am extremely happy to say it is also most flawless. I am a bit surprised and was expecting the worst honestly. I am happy with the panel I got as I was not to find any dust in the screen nor were there any stuck/dead pixels. Only issue mines has is a bit blb on the lower right corner. Here are the pics I took they are both taken about 2meters away. Please note that the pics show the blb a bit worse than what it really looks like
> 
> This one is at 100% brightness.
> 
> 
> Here is another one at 21% brightness it is the brightness I will use 24/7.
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think I know these panels are not perfect and a bit blb is normal in ips panels. Since the blb is the only issue I found and the pics show them a bit more exaggerated than what they really look like should I request an rma and keep playing the lottery ? Is the blb on this panel acceptable ? Thanks
> 
> P.S. I also calibrated the panel with my colormunki display and display cal. This panel is awesome i am really enjoying it.


Looks good to me, I would keep it if you are happy with it. Mine looks similar and I am very happy with it too.


----------



## kotike

Hello guys! Need your help. I know there is an issue with this monitor and 144Hz, but no troubles with 120Hz. If you set 144Hz+ the videocard doesn't downclock, and it always runs at ~800Mhz. Nvidia said that they would fix it in later drivers, I wanna know if this issue is fixed already. One man said that gpu clocks run down if exactly 150Hz is set. If it's true. Can anybody set difference Hz and watch if the card runs at 2D clcoks in Desktop. THx you


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> Hello guys! Need your help. I know there is an issue with this monitor and 144Hz, but no troubles with 120Hz. If you set 144Hz+ the videocard doesn't downclock, and it always runs at ~800Mhz. Nvidia said that they would fix it in later drivers, I wanna know if this issue is fixed already. One man said that gpu clocks run down if exactly 150Hz is set. If it's true. Can anybody set difference Hz and watch if the card runs at 2D clcoks in Desktop. THx you


Welcome to the OCN forums!









I am using the latest driver, and it hasn't been resolved yet.


----------



## kotike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Welcome to the OCN forums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the latest driver, and it hasn't been resolved yet.


I've been here, but lost my account )))
Can you set exactly 150Hz and maybe in this way clock will run down. If not, there is only 1 way - to set 120Hz or have hot exhaust (((


----------



## toncij

I'm not entirely sure why is PG279Q a 100€ more than Acer XB271H...


----------



## i7monkey

General 1440P question. What kind of GPU horespower do you need to be able to get great frame rates in games? Will a single flagship GPU let's say every year be able to power these monitors?


----------



## KickAssCop

My ASUS was better than the ACER in terms of glow but ASUS had 1 dead pixel.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> General 1440P question. What kind of GPU horespower do you need to be able to get great frame rates in games? Will a single flagship GPU let's say every year be able to power these monitors?


Depends on the games you play, the settings you require and what you mean by great frame rates. If you are looking at playing the latest AAA games at ultra at at least 100fps, no. However, if you are willing to turn down the settings to a level where it still looks good but isn't Ultra, yes


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> General 1440P question. What kind of GPU horespower do you need to be able to get great frame rates in games? Will a single flagship GPU let's say every year be able to power these monitors?


Depends on Game and GPU really. For example in latest Tomb Rider with FXAA I was able to get around 80 fps with 980Ti OCed. In Witcher 3 with one option one level lower (everything on Ultra)- Grass distance rendering from Ultra to High, I am at 60-73 fps depending on location.

In Overwatch on Ultra I am at 143 fps.

I'd say if you want to get MAXIMUM of your monitor in every game- so 120 (ULMB) fps to 144/165 fps you need SLI at least. However if you are willing to get some setting down on things you usually just do not notice or see anyway while you play- flagship TITAN or 80Ti every generation will be enough easly.


----------



## Terra Oroboroz

Hello!

I'm having issues with the built-in speakers. I sold my GPU last week and I'm using the Intel HD graphics currently. I hear an annoying popping noise before and after each audio sound that comes from the monitor. I tried using HDMI instead of DP and it's the same. The strange thing is, when I connect the computer only to my TV the popping stops, so I think it's not the motherboard. If I connect a headphone the the monitor, the popping is also present in the headphone. Any ideas? Also I don't I had this issue with the Nvidia GPU installed. Maybe it's the Intel Display Audio driver.


----------



## DiceAir

Hi there.

So I got my new pg279q. minimum BLB and IPS glow. I have a question. So I enabled g-sync in control panel and set my monitor to 165hz. I did a test in bf4 where I cap my fps 60FPS meaning that my refresh rate is 60hz but it feels for me more laggy/stuttery or whatever you call it but it feels so stuttery like the frames is not being shown properly. I tested some other games as well and same issue. Red light is on when launching the game so G-sync is working. I just have the feeling I'm not used to 60fps/hz anymore when gaming. Coming from a 96hz qnix that I've been using for about 2-3 years now and was serving me well. So I don't know why it feels more laggy than what I remember. What could be the issue for that?

This is what I did.

Reinastall drivers.
reset monitor

Funny thing is the pendilum demo thing is a bit smoother but not much.


----------



## kotike

As I understood from reviews - G-Sync adds some input lag, but very few. Set 144Hz, there is no difference between 165 and 144. I'm not very good in English, but I didn't understand what u did with fps in FB4, Why it was 60? Did u lock it?


----------



## chiggah

Anyone know much about the serial numbers ?

Would the ones with serial number G3LMQS0xxxxx be the more recent production with better QC ?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> I've been here, but lost my account )))
> Can you set exactly 150Hz and maybe in this way clock will run down. If not, there is only 1 way - to set 120Hz or have hot exhaust (((


Haven't been able to oc the monitor until recently, because I had 780ti's, but ever since I got the 1070 it down clocks itself in desktop environment.


----------



## chiggah

I took the plunge and bought the PG279Q. Should receive tomorrow; fingers crossed it's one of the newer production models (S/N G3LMQS0xxxxx) and 80-90% satisfactory as I can handle minimal backlight bleed but probably not bad pixels

What are the standard steps to check ? Change background to red/black and look close up ? I am not too pedantic so doesn't have to be a thorough check-up

TFTCentral guide to calibrate would be sufficient ?


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> I took the plunge and bought the PG279Q. Should receive tomorrow; fingers crossed it's one of the newer production models (S/N G3LMQS0xxxxx) and 80-90% satisfactory as I can handle minimal backlight bleed but probably not bad pixels
> 
> What are the standard steps to check ? Change background to red/black and look close up ? I am not too pedantic so doesn't have to be a thorough check-up
> 
> TFTCentral guide to calibrate would be sufficient ?


Same here, just got mine yesterday. Excitement!!!


----------



## kotike

WOW. Thx bro. That's nice with 1070 and clock down in 2D. Maybe they fixed something in Pascal. I have 980 and not sure that clock will run down.


----------



## DiceAir

anyone else noticed the red led being on even on desktop mode?


----------



## kotike

where is red led?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotike*
> 
> where is red led?


REd led on the right bottom side. It's eithere red, or white can't remember the color for ULMB mode. Red means g-sync is on and white means it's off


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> REd led on the right bottom side. It's eithere red, or white can't remember the color for ULMB mode. Red means g-sync is on and white means it's off


Yes but that is because Nvidia added support for gsync on the desktop. I believe there is still an option in the Nvidia control panel to turn it off if you like but its beneficial for full screen borderless but not exclusive mode games.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Mine is always on. I do not have G-Sync for windows enabled.

My PG278Q used to switch between white and red from desktop to game.

Not sure what the cause is.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Mine is always on. I do not have G-Sync for windows enabled.
> 
> My PG278Q used to switch between white and red from desktop to game.
> 
> Not sure what the cause is.


Well it used to switch between white and red depending if I'm on desktop or game ever since I got it 2 days ago but today I tested out the new doom and G-sync wasn't working although the light being red but now it seems to be working and even on desktop it's red so maybe it wasn't working properly the last time. I also did a complete driver reinstall by using DDU first then reinstalling the latest Nvidia drivers and I even get my card downlclocking on Desktop. I'm running a 980 TI

Also funny thing is when I do the pendilum test and I tick no vsync or vsync the light doesn't go white but I can see a difference and also have the on screen indicator enabled and can see it comes up only when gsync is active


----------



## Tensor187x

Has the QC gotten any better with these?! Still lookin like a lottery :/


----------



## toncij

It's now too late to bother. Waiting 2017. for native 3440x1440 144Hz LG panels (and probably monitors).


----------



## X3NIA

Is the backlight bleed still an issue? I bought an XB271HU and am super happy with it but it seems to have a non user fixable issue with gsync creating a slight image overlap down the middle of my screen. Additionally, the stand on it is ugly as sin.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA*
> 
> it seems to have a non user fixable issue with gsync creating a slight image overlap down the middle of my screen.


this http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751 ?


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> this http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751 ?


Yep thats it. Really disappointing because otherwise the monitor is amazing. No BLB, no dead pixels. Only thing wrong with it is an ugly stand haha


----------



## ChevChelios

how often do you get that issue ?


----------



## Lahatiel

The thing is: not all Monitors (xb271hu and pg279q) do have this issue. I own both and have never seen this in action.
Whether by tabing from games to desktop nor using ulmb with or without deep sleep on the ports (dp/hdmi).
My pg279q is from nov, the xb271hu was assembled in march.
This behavior is hard to reproduce.


----------



## chiggah

Extremely satisfied with my PG279Q

This screen is amazing and there is no backlight bleed as most people reported and no dead pixels. Only able to spot 2 very small "glow" on top right corner in black background / dark room

Asus may have upped their QC or I won the lottery I guess.

Batch is March 2016 s/n G3LMQS0xxxxx


----------



## Josecitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Extremely satisfied with my PG279Q
> 
> This screen is amazing and there is no backlight bleed as most people reported and no dead pixels. Only able to spot 2 very small "glow" on top right corner in black background / dark room
> 
> Asus may have upped their QC or I won the lottery I guess.
> 
> Batch is March 2016 s/n G3LMQS0xxxxx


May i ask where did you order it? I want to buy 4 of them but don't know where it should be recommended to order in the US. : /


----------



## ajx

Does anyone have met weird issue such as not really flickering/blurry text but i have some letters that appeared fading (half crunched) or bold character?

Thanks


----------



## n0ypi

How is this monitor for fps games like overwatch and battlefield? Right now I'm using an Asus VG248qe will I notice a huge difference in performance wise?


----------



## Lahatiel

In performance? No. The performance is related to your PC, especially to your graphics card.
The pg279q (and the Acer xb271hu) has minor input lag. Gsync helps when you can't reach 100fps and more.
It's your decision if it's worth the money.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> How is this monitor for fps games like overwatch and battlefield? Right now I'm using an Asus VG248qe will I notice a huge difference in performance wise?


I play OW regularly and there's basically nothing to complain about monitors wise. However, the game itself causes system crashes when I started using the GTX 1070 and turned the fps limit off for some odd reason. Never happened with the GTX 780Ti, so there's that. I set the fps limit to 165 with rivaturner nowadays, and I haven't crashed since.


----------



## Prasad1337

Guys, I just got the Acer PG279Q; it arrived today. AIDA64 reports "Manufacture date: Week 6 / 2016". I'm hoping February '16 wasn't a particularly problematic batch or something? Also, I noticed very minor BLB at the top right corner, and also the slightest amount at the bottom left corner, but I'm overall very pleased with this display. No dead pixels either!

I've ordered a gaming desktop to go along with this monitor but it'll be a while before it arrives. I was wondering if there's anything I need to specifically check and ensure is well and good, before I might run out of my return window? With my current laptop, I don't seem to be able to go higher than 1440p @ 120Hz but that's probably the cap on the integrated graphics card on this laptop. Is this something I need to ensure works on the monitor or can I safely assume that that's gonna work per standard?


----------



## foolycooly

Got my panel last week--January 2016 manufactured date. It looks great to me!

Has anyone had any issues with mixed refresh rates though? I am running two Dell U2412m 60hz monitors on either side of the PG279Q with my new GTX 1080 and the older monitors seem to have picked up some input lag/stuttering when watching videos or scrolling through web pages. It is definitely not just a comparison thing now that I see it side by side with the 165hz...it's worse than it was before.

I have tried enabling scaling with GPU on the secondary monitors but haven't had a chance to test it out yet...i will also try plugging one of the secondary monitors into my onboard graphics to see if that makes a difference.

any input?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> Got my panel last week--January 2016 manufactured date. It looks great to me!
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with mixed refresh rates though? I am running two Dell U2412m 60hz monitors on either side of the PG279Q with my new GTX 1080 and the older monitors seem to have picked up some input lag/stuttering when watching videos or scrolling through web pages. It is definitely not just a comparison thing now that I see it side by side with the 165hz...it's worse than it was before.
> 
> I have tried enabling scaling with GPU on the secondary monitors but haven't had a chance to test it out yet...i will also try plugging one of the secondary monitors into my onboard graphics to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> any input?


No Lag so far. It's amazing monitor. Try to do the same type of stuff when only having the ASUS monitor connected and share results. Also how does it react when playing normal games?


----------



## foolycooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> No Lag so far. It's amazing monitor. Try to do the same type of stuff when only having the ASUS monitor connected and share results. Also how does it react when playing normal games?


the ASUS monitor itself isn't lagging--it's performing perfectly from what i can tell. I have it overclocked to 165hz, although i'm not sure if i should leave it there or go back to 144hz. the lag is showing on my secondary 60hz monitors.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolycooly*
> 
> the ASUS monitor itself isn't lagging--it's performing perfectly from what i can tell. I have it overclocked to 165hz, although i'm not sure if i should leave it there or go back to 144hz. the lag is showing on my secondary 60hz monitors.


Maybe you just used to the 165hz. Could also be that all the monitors and the PG279q running at same time not letting your gpu clocks to go up and down the whole time


----------



## Vipeax

I have tested 5 of them in the past 3 days.



April 2016:


March 2016:


March 2016:


February 2016:


February 2016:


I have now asked them to ship 2 Acers to the store, so that I can test those instead...


----------



## Tactix

Well after going through 5 of these that all had back light bleed which is unacceptable at 800$, i decided to try the Acer Xb271hu and it is flawless, a perfect panel who would have thought 800$ monitors could have zero defects.


----------



## maxvons

Just got my PG279Q today. March 2016 manufacture date. Small stuck dust particle on the left side, can't see if I'm not proactively looking for it. Can't test backlight bleed yet, but how does the uniformity look to you guys? It's at 100 brightness btw


----------



## FreebaseJosh

Hey if you guys want to but this monitor I would suggest getting it from *B&H*. I just received mine yesterday and it has no issues (January Build) except one spot on the bottom right with back light bleed. I'll upload some pictures later.


----------



## Anoxy

Are you guys running your monitor at 100% brightness when testing for backlight bleed? I immediately lowered mine to about 26-30 as per TFTCentral's recommendations when I bought it today.

TBH, I don't really understand the point of posting backlight bleed photos when they completely misconstrue the actual image perceived by your eyes.

If I look straight at my monitor, I see no uneven backlighting. But If I take out my camera and look through the viewfinder it looks like a mess.


----------



## FreebaseJosh

Good idea I'm gonna try that later also.


----------



## iceasgeiscoming

Does that yellow tinting/hue on the upper left quadrant go away for some? I cant seem to get rid of it with calibration, the lower half of the screen is quite brighter and whiter.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceasgeiscoming*
> 
> Does that yellow tinting/hue on the upper left quadrant go away for some? I cant seem to get rid of it with calibration, the lower half of the screen is quite brighter and whiter.


Nope, its the biggest weakness of this monitor, _Alot_ of them suffer from 1/3 of the top being urine colered or alot darker.

The XB271hu uses another panel that has better uniformity.


----------



## dante`afk

I just got this screen, no dead pixels and no blb as far as I can tell, still daylight here.

what annoys me is the yellow tint over the screen, the white is not white







looks like everyone has this issues?

does anyone have a good color profile? I'm currently using a qnix profile for the asus and its definitely better.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I just got this screen, no dead pixels and no blb as far as I can tell, still daylight here.
> 
> what annoys me is the yellow tint over the screen, the white is not white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like everyone has this issues?
> 
> does anyone have a good color profile? I'm currently using a qnix profile for the asus and its definitely better.


If it's uniform across the screen, just lower red and green gain until you get whites that look white. But these screens are notorious for terrible color uniformity where one half of the screen is yellowish and the other half bluish.


----------



## Merowinger

So i got the first one from warehouse deals the second will arrive on saturday. What do you think about this one? Brightness on 25, contrast on 50 with TFT central ICC


----------



## Nokiron

Pretty pleased with the image quality on my monitor.

But I have a weird issue with some random blackouts, the screen goes *bzt* and goes black for just a few milliseconds and then returns.
Sometimes this happens quite frequently, sometimes it happens perhaps once a day.

Another issue is when this happens everything becomes really blurry, and at that point I can't do anything except reboot. Doing anything else, reconnecting cables etc the displaydriver crashes for all my monitors. Its just the Asus that has this problem.

Are both of these issues attributed to a bad Displayport-cable? I had the exact same issue with another one that i got exchanged. (Did try the other cable, same result)


----------



## dante`afk

I think I'll send mine back.

Don't notice any difference with Gsync compared to my 120hz Qnix without Gsync. And the colors on the Qnix are waaaaay better.


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> Another issue is when this happens everything becomes really blurry, and at that point I can't do anything except reboot. Doing anything else, reconnecting cables etc the displaydriver crashes for all my monitors. Its just the Asus that has this problem.


I have this issue once in a while and don't know if it's caused by the Nvidia drivers (I have the GTX 980Ti) or by the monitor (Gsync or something). It always happens after waking up the PC.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> Pretty pleased with the image quality on my monitor.
> 
> But I have a weird issue with some random blackouts, the screen goes *bzt* and goes black for just a few milliseconds and then returns.
> Sometimes this happens quite frequently, sometimes it happens perhaps once a day.
> 
> Another issue is when this happens everything becomes really blurry, and at that point I can't do anything except reboot. Doing anything else, reconnecting cables etc the displaydriver crashes for all my monitors. Its just the Asus that has this problem.
> 
> Are both of these issues attributed to a bad Displayport-cable? I had the exact same issue with another one that i got exchanged. (Did try the other cable, same result)


I had a similar issue on another monitor, bought some better quality Display port cables (the ones that have the interference filters at the end of the cable - see pic) never had any issues on my PG279Q or my old monitor since.


----------



## dante`afk

keeper or not, what do you guys think?

standard profile:





then i tested a couple out I found on the internet and on tftcentral, this one is by far the best in terms of showing white and not yellow. from the asus_mg279q.



as comparison, these are my qnix:

screen1




screen2




and tbh, it looks much more dramatic on screens than it is in reality? I do not see it in RL like it shows on the screens.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I just got this screen, no dead pixels and no blb as far as I can tell, still daylight here.
> 
> what annoys me is the yellow tint over the screen, the white is not white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like everyone has this issues?
> 
> does anyone have a good color profile? I'm currently using a qnix profile for the asus and its definitely better.


Download the asus profile and install drivers from their website. Driver and profile is under other and it's the WHQL driver file. Install driver via device manager

https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/HelpDesk_Download/

and follow this guide from asus to install it properley

https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1018735/


----------



## Anoxy

I can get the Dell S2716DG for nearly $400 less than this monitor.

Is it worth it to return my PG279Q and grab that instead? Has anyone compared the two side by side?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I can get the Dell S2716DG for nearly $400 less than this monitor.
> 
> Is it worth it to return my PG279Q and grab that instead? Has anyone compared the two side by side?


Why you want to do that. this monitor if there's nothing wrong with this monitor it's then worth keeping this. You have more features and a better pannel (ips [asus] vs TN [dell]) and on my monitor the whites are white. Maybe not perfect but very good. I like the 165hz and the g-sync that comes with it and it will help me not needing to get the latest and greatest gpu to get me to 165fps all the time and fps. I know the Dell also has gsync but This is higher Hz. If you have no issues with your asus panel then stay with this panel for now unless the $400 is big enough for you. Don't go by the Response time as well as it's just pixel response and not related to input lag. The PG279q has better input lag than the pg278q that is tn.

according to TFT central the PG279q has beter input lag than the Dell sd2716DG

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


----------



## Merowinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merowinger*
> 
> So i got the first one from warehouse deals the second will arrive on saturday. What do you think about this one? Brightness on 25, contrast on 50 with TFT central ICC


anyone maybe an opinion on the screen? would be very grateful..thx in advance


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Why you want to do that. this monitor if there's nothing wrong with this monitor it's then worth keeping this. You have more features and a better pannel (ips [asus] vs TN [dell]) and on my monitor the whites are white. Maybe not perfect but very good. I like the 165hz and the g-sync that comes with it and it will help me not needing to get the latest and greatest gpu to get me to 165fps all the time and fps. I know the Dell also has gsync but This is higher Hz. If you have no issues with your asus panel then stay with this panel for now unless the $400 is big enough for you. Don't go by the Response time as well as it's just pixel response and not related to input lag. The PG279q has better input lag than the pg278q that is tn.
> 
> according to TFT central the PG279q has beter input lag than the Dell sd2716DG
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm


I can't get my monitor to hit 165Hz, Whenever I go to Nvidia Control Panel and set it to 165, the screen goes black....then it eventually kicks me back to 144Hz.

I'm running a second 60Hz monitor if that has something to do with it? SLI 780s.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I can't get my monitor to hit 165Hz, Whenever I go to Nvidia Control Panel and set it to 165, the screen goes black....then it eventually kicks me back to 144Hz.
> 
> I'm running a second 60Hz monitor if that has something to do with it? SLI 780s.


I think only 900 series cards can do 165Hz. You need 960 and up to do 165hz. It's limitation in the card itself.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I think only 900 series cards can do 165Hz. You need 960 and up to do 165hz. It's limitation in the card itself.


Shoot, that's a bummer

These guys are still powerful enough for me right now though. I guess I'll wait until the next generation of Nvidia cards come out to upgrade then.

If I can't even hit 165Hz, is it really worth it to keep this monitor over the $400 cheaper Dell S2716DG? TN 144Hz G-Sync...

tbh, I haven't used a non-IPS monitor in so long, I don't even know what they look like.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Shoot, that's a bummer
> 
> These guys are still powerful enough for me right now though. I guess I'll wait until the next generation of Nvidia cards come out to upgrade then.
> 
> If I can't even hit 165Hz, is it really worth it to keep this monitor over the $400 cheaper Dell S2716DG? TN 144Hz G-Sync...
> 
> tbh, I haven't used a non-IPS monitor in so long, I don't even know what they look like.


Then don't use TN as it will annoy you. i have a friend with a PG278q and can't stand the bad viewing angles. He said it's perfect with good viewing angles and I just laugh in the inside of me cause you can see the bad colours


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Shoot, that's a bummer
> 
> These guys are still powerful enough for me right now though. I guess I'll wait until the next generation of Nvidia cards come out to upgrade then.
> 
> If I can't even hit 165Hz, is it really worth it to keep this monitor over the $400 cheaper Dell S2716DG? TN 144Hz G-Sync...
> 
> tbh, I haven't used a non-IPS monitor in so long, I don't even know what they look like.


Yeah, TN monitors suck if you are used to IPS. Also, even if you have triple 980ti you should still run the monitor at 144hz and not 165hz. Check out the review on Prad.de if you want an explanation why


----------



## Anoxy

Alright, dudes thanks for the opinions. I think I'll keep it. It should serve me well for quite a while.


----------



## Lahatiel

That is why ips+144Hz+Gsync/free sync is kind of holy grail for gamers and why some order 10 or more units and are so upset when they can't find one without dust or dead pixels.
And that is why they still can suck money out of our pockets with this annoying QC.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> That is why ips+144Hz+Gsync/free sync is kind of holy grail for gamers and why some order 10 or more units and are so upset when they can't find one without dust or dead pixels.
> And that is why they still can suck money out of our pockets with this annoying QC.


IPS should never be called a holy grail for gaming or any kind of entertainment. It's just a pit stop until much better stuff comes out.


----------



## Lahatiel

When you argue like that every technology is just a pit stop.








After years of years with only TN in the gaming sector, ips colours and angel stability is a huge upgrade.
Sure, there are much more better technologys out there. But they need more time to mature (and they are far more expensive).


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> When you argue like that every technology is just a pit stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of years with only TN in the gaming sector, ips colours and angel stability is a huge upgrade.
> Sure, there are much more better technologys out there. But they need more time to mature (and they are far more expensive).


I've never understood why 'gamers' care at all about IPS viewing angles. When are you ever playing your game from an angle other than straight on?


----------



## Lahatiel

Easy to say: when a friend visits me and we play together a single player game (mostly horror games like outlast







).
It is not only gaming. I watch films too (in lazy positions on my chair).
And with the better angles/colours it's much more enjoyable.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I've never understood why 'gamers' care at all about IPS viewing angles. When are you ever playing your game from an angle other than straight on?


This

The TN viewing angle thing is ridiculous. If one has a PG278Q and a PG279Q side by side, the differences between the two in terms of experience has nothing to do with viewing angles if you're sitting in a appropriate position.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> Easy to say: when a friend visits me and we play together a single player game (mostly horror games like outlast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> It is not only gaming. I watch films too (in lazy positions on my chair).
> And with the better angles/colours it's much more enjoyable.


how's that IPS glow in a game like outlast. Both the monitors have upsides and downsides.


----------



## Lahatiel

@Nosaer
"if you're sitting in a appropriate position."

Yes, and it is very relaxing to sit appropriate like the doctors teach us.








I hate it when colours change levels because of lacking angle stability.

This isn't a big thing on my pg279q. You see the glow mostly from an angle, viewing of a top position.
Just sitting to the left or right glow isn't a problem at all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> When you argue like that every technology is just a pit stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of years with only TN in the gaming sector, ips colours and angel stability is a huge upgrade.
> Sure, there are much more better technologys out there. But they need more time to mature (and they are far more expensive).


I think OLED will be a worthy end game. But it's true that everything until then is a pit stop. IPS and TN are very uncomfortable pit stops though.


----------



## Lahatiel

@boredgunner
Oh well, I hope you are right. But who knows how much time will pass before they are marketable and affordable to gamers.








If I wait for OLED I will maybe look like Gandalf when I got one.


----------



## Nosaer

@ Lahatiel

"I hate it when colours change levels because of lacking angle stability."

I can see the point, but once again if you're sitting correctly this isn't a problem

"This isn't a big thing on my pg279q. You see the glow mostly from an angle, viewing of a top position.
Just sitting to the left or right glow isn't a problem at all."

it's possible you have an perfect unit, but highly unlikely. if you have a unit that most people settle on, yeah you have glow that would for sure show up in a very dark game like outlast. also note how you contradict yourself, you have to sit correctly.... to alleviate the IPS glow.... kinda like how you have to correctly... to alleviate gamma shift.


----------



## Lahatiel

@Nosaer
What? No. Maybe you confound glow and backlight bleeding.
The glow isn't that annoying. Especially not in a fully dark room. Maybe you should order one an look for yourself? Don't let fool yourself by cheap handy pics or storys on the internet.








You can perfectly sit next to a person and watch while he/she is playing a (dark) game.


----------



## Nosaer

@Lahatiel

"What? No. Maybe you confound glow and backlight bleeding.
( I know what Glow and and Bleed is. I'm not confusing the two, actually it sounds like you are )

The glow isn't that annoying
( what does this even mean, it maybe not be that "annoying" but it's there... just like gamma shift

. Especially not in a fully dark room. Maybe you should order one an look for yourself?
( I ordered 6, I even kept one, bought and compared it to a PG278Q just to make sure it was worth it, and you know what? in my opinion IPS is over hyped, the only real difference that i saw between the two is the AG coating )

Don't let fool yourself by cheap handy pics or storys on the internet. wink.gif
( nice meme )

You can perfectly sit next to a person and watch while he/she is playing a (dark) game."
(yeah and deal with IPS glow.. like you would with a TN and suffer gamma shift, and just so you know IPS glow is most noticeable in the dark. Having a lot of light around you actually helps make IPS glow less noticeable )


----------



## toncij

Having tried best TN ever (PG278Q panel) I can conclude that yes, in 99% of games horizontal angles don't present an issue.
Actually, even PG278Q colors are impressive enough that you don't really have a problem.
I've compared it to a 100% sRGB professional calibrated display and it really doesn't have to be shy since is pretty much acceptable for average usage.

What is not acceptable at all are vertical angles. TN, even this 8-bit super quality one, are awful to look at in certain conditions.
Contrast shift depending on the height of your eye level compared to what you're looking at on the screen is awful. Your eyes need to be at exactly the 90 deg perpendicular to the part of the screen you need, to view it correctly.
Also, it is almost invisible with dark background and white text and foreground, but extremely visible and annoying with light backgrounds and dark foreground or text making web surfing annoyingly impossible.

In most games this doesn't have an impact at all.
If you're keeping the screen as a side one for gaming only you're safe from TN horrors for probably 99% of usage.
If you're going to use it for anything else, I suggest avoidance.


----------



## ChevChelios

agreed, vertical angles are horrible on TN

I sit straight in front and I see it shifting still (vertical)

never ever going back to TN

VA also has it faults, like IPS, its not better than IPS

OLED can be good in a few years


----------



## KickAssCop

Second time is a charm. Perfect panel. No dead pixels. 165 Hz is awesome. Can't believe I was feeling OK w/ 100 Hz on the PG348Q.
This panel is amazing. Also much better than the XB271HU I had. Both ASUS panels I tried were better than ACER crap.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Second time is a charm. Perfect panel. No dead pixels. 165 Hz is awesome. _*Can't believe I was feeling OK w/ 100 Hz on the PG348Q.*_
> This panel is amazing. Also much better than the XB271HU I had. Both ASUS panels I tried were better than ACER crap.


Is there really a significant difference?

Also, OLED could be great in some years, but right now input lag/latency iirc is way too high.

ALSO ALSO, fwiw I bought my panel the other day in store at Tsukumo here in Sapporo, Japan and it is perfect. No dead pixels or uneven bleeding. I didn't see any QC stickers that people were mentioning here.


----------



## smonkie

I recently bought the PG279Q and it's been wonderful so far. However, there is a little thing that annoys me. Whenever my display goes to sleep, I hear the Usb disconnect sound, and then when I wake it up, I hear the USB plug-in sound and the message "Click here to configure gsync" appears.

Does anyone know how to avoid this? Is it maybe related to display port deep sleep?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Having tried best TN ever (PG278Q panel) I can conclude that yes, in 99% of games horizontal angles don't present an issue.
> Actually, even PG278Q colors are impressive enough that you don't really have a problem.
> I've compared it to a 100% sRGB professional calibrated display and it really doesn't have to be shy since is pretty much acceptable for average usage.
> 
> What is not acceptable at all are vertical angles. TN, even this 8-bit super quality one, are awful to look at in certain conditions.
> Contrast shift depending on the height of your eye level compared to what you're looking at on the screen is awful. Your eyes need to be at exactly the 90 deg perpendicular to the part of the screen you need, to view it correctly.
> Also, it is almost invisible with dark background and white text and foreground, but extremely visible and annoying with light backgrounds and dark foreground or text making web surfing annoyingly impossible.
> 
> In most games this doesn't have an impact at all.
> If you're keeping the screen as a side one for gaming only you're safe from TN horrors for probably 99% of usage.
> If you're going to use it for anything else, I suggest avoidance.


Well said ... +R









But you forgot to also mention the Matte coating on the PG278Q is ATROCIOUS! Completely unacceptable for true panel PQ aficionados. I've had the PG278Q AND the PG279Q side by side with my LG and Samsung 1440p/IPS "Glossy" panels and they literally look like garbage even with decent uniformity samples ... add in the 2.5x$ premium, I just couldn't stomach it









OLED is not that far off ... yes there are input lag issue's but man that picture ... from *HERE*


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well said ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you forgot to also mention the Matte coating on the PG278Q is ATROCIOUS! Completely unacceptable for true panel PQ aficionados. I've had the PG278Q AND the PG279Q side by side with my LG and Samsung 1440p/IPS "Glossy" panels and they literally look like garbage even with decent uniformity samples ... add in the 2.5x$ premium, I just couldn't stomach it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLED is not that far off ... yes there are input lag issue's but man that picture ... from *HERE*


Yes, AG coating is also a bit on the worse side, but tbh, it didn't bother me that much in games. For games I'd go TN if I could get a good price. But since I use monitors for non-gaming 90% of the time, I simply can't digest TN.

OLED is too expensive for what it brings so far.


----------



## chiggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josecitox*
> 
> May i ask where did you order it? I want to buy 4 of them but don't know where it should be recommended to order in the US. : /


Bought mine from New Zealand


----------



## stulda

I'm seriously thinking of buying this monitor. In fact I already bought one together with the visual check before shipping (wee extra £) from one UK retailer. Decent price too.
I explained their sales rep. that this monitor is notorious for some common issues. Since I'm paying a little extra the guys were able to visually check all 15 units.
Got an email saying that unfortunately not one would qualify for my needs. Not a single monitor out of 15 would be classified as 'minor bleed / glow' but worse.

Does anyone know if some UK/EU retailers provide such a service before shipping the panel? Granted I could just buy it off of Amazon and send it back no question asked but with my luck (or the lack of) I don't feel lucky enough to receive a decent screen.

Or else I should look for the Acer counterpart. Which from what I've read isn't any better. I was also considering the PG278Q but since I won't be using my monitor only for gaming I think IPS is the way to go.

I'm about to be building my new PC and I cannot be without a monitor (currently on laptop) so waiting isn't an option.

Bought Asus MG279Q couple weeks ago as I first thought going with the red team but had to send it back due to the same issues. The backlight bleed in the bottom right corner was so distraction while watching movies and dealing with a dark content I almost cried.

I'd hope someone would be providing similar service to what SiliconLottery does with the CPUs. I'd pay extra for a peace of mind. If you know about any retailer within the EU that offers such a service please let me know.

Shame we pay premium price and get no premium products.


----------



## Lahatiel

The Asus MG279Q has a problem with sharpness. Have they fixed it after ignoring customers complaint for so long?
You had luck with the shop. The shops I know don't check the issues professionally. They say they do but they don't. Never get what I ordered.
The Acer XB271HU has definitely a greater chance to be flawless.
As I ordered one for my wife the first one was a winner.
My PG279Q was very hard to find. I had to return so many of these until I was lucky...

But unfortunately there is no guarantee for any of this monitors to be perfect. You have to do your personal "try and error" game like everyone of us.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is there really a significant difference?
> 
> Also, OLED could be great in some years, but right now input lag/latency iirc is way too high.
> 
> ALSO ALSO, fwiw I bought my panel the other day in store at Tsukumo here in Sapporo, Japan and it is perfect. No dead pixels or uneven bleeding. I didn't see any QC stickers that people were mentioning here.


For me yes the difference was significant even on desktop.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well said ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you forgot to also mention the Matte coating on the PG278Q is ATROCIOUS! Completely unacceptable for true panel PQ aficionados. I've had the PG278Q AND the PG279Q side by side with my LG and Samsung 1440p/IPS "Glossy" panels and they literally look like garbage even with decent uniformity samples ... add in the 2.5x$ premium, I just couldn't stomach it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLED is not that far off ... yes there are input lag issue's but man that picture ... from *HERE*


Yeah, way too expensive right now. I was deciding between a 4K TV and this PG279Q for a few weeks, and those OLED screens are crazy nice looking, but they are just way too expensive for what you get....not to mention completely irrelevant for the needs of people in this thread who value high refresh rates and low input lag above all else.


----------



## kcuestag

Hi guys,

I noticed on my PG279Q that while using G-Sync and switching on games between windowed or full screen, sometimes I get a vertical line as if the screen was mis-aligned. I believe it is the very same issue as the one reported here:

https://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751/page/6

I am wondering if this is a known issue and if there is any fix for it such as a firmware update, or I'd have to RMA? It's not a big deal (Everything else is perfect, all pixels, no bleeding at all) since I can easily get rid of it by switching from windowed to full screen (alt+enter) on games really fast (or turning off and on the monitor), but I'd prefer if I could fix this thing.









Any clues?


----------



## Lahatiel

This is a known issue and they are working on it. There will be a firmware update but you will have to sent your monitor to the customer service when it's ready.
You can't update these monitors by yourself.

Btw this issue is not a critical one. It doesn't harm or reduce the lifespan of the display.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> This is a known issue and they are working on it. There will be a firmware update but you will have to sent your monitor to the customer service when it's ready.
> You can't update these monitors by yourself.
> 
> Btw this issue is not a critical one. It doesn't harm or reduce the lifespan of the display.


I know, it doesn't worry me since it has a very easy fix (like switching windowed to full screen on a game, or turning it off and on), it's just a bit annoying.


----------



## KickAssCop

Why would someone swtich games between windowed and fullscreen mode on such a small monitor (other than alt-tabbing of course).
Curious question.


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> This is a known issue and they are working on it. There will be a firmware update but you will have to sent your monitor to the customer service when it's ready.
> You can't update these monitors by yourself.
> 
> Btw this issue is not a critical one. It doesn't harm or reduce the lifespan of the display.


Lets not ignore/downplay the fact that the issue is totally unacceptable, still, given the premium price point and positioning of this monitor.

When you pay 1k for a monitor, you dont expect it to come with a pre-existing, well-known issue that will require you to physically mail/transport your monitor to a service centre to be rectified.

--

The issue seems to be with the Gsync module (people with this monitor dont experience it with AMD cards, but started getting it when upgrading to nvidia 1080 etc?), and it happened in the acer models too.. so who technically is at fault here? Is it nvidias fault?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Why would someone swtich games between windowed and fullscreen mode on such a small monitor (other than alt-tabbing of course).
> Curious question.


Basically to alt-tab/minimize, I own a Battlefield 4 server, so I tend to minimize a lot to check the Admin panel, or simply to browse a bit when I get killed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> Lets not ignore/downplay the fact that the issue is totally unacceptable, still, given the premium price point and positioning of this monitor.
> 
> When you pay 1k for a monitor, you dont expect it to come with a pre-existing, well-known issue that will require you to physically mail/transport your monitor to a service centre to be rectified.
> 
> --
> 
> The issue seems to be with the Gsync module (people with this monitor dont experience it with AMD cards, but started getting it when upgrading to nvidia 1080 etc?), and it happened in the acer models too.. so who technically is at fault here? Is it nvidias fault?


Yeah, it seems to happen with G-Sync only, happened on my previous GTX980Ti SLI as well, so not GTX1080/Pascal related.









Any idea if newer PG279Q batches are shipped with this issue fixed already? Or not yet?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Any idea if newer PG279Q batches are shipped with this issue fixed already? Or not yet?


not yet, pretty much only July (or even August) made batches will have the new firmware pre-installed

Quote:


> I know, it doesn't worry me since it has a very easy fix (like switching windowed to full screen on a game, or turning it off and on), it's just a bit annoying. tongue.gif


how many times per day/week approx do you get this issue ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> not yet, pretty much only July (or even August) made batches will have the new firmware pre-installed
> how many times per day/week approx do you get this issue ?


Maybe about 50% of the times that I minimize or switch from gamemode to fullscreen and viceversa.

It happens a lot, but luckily fixing it takes just a few seconds.


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> not yet, pretty much only July (or even August) made batches will have the new firmware pre-installed
> ?


I'm looking to buy one of these monitors soon, and i'd like to buy one with the updated firmware pre-installed.

The problem however is it will take bloody months before all inventory has been fully used up (aka ill get a monitor which requires a firmware upgrade still) - before I'll get a chance to get stock from the july/august batches ;s


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> I'm looking to buy one of these monitors soon, and i'd like to buy one with the updated firmware pre-installed.
> 
> The problem however is it will take bloody months before all inventory has been fully used up (aka ill get a monitor which requires a firmware upgrade still) - before I'll get a chance to get stock from the july/august batches ;s


Yeah, it's a bit of a pain, but honestly it's not a big issue, you can solve it within seconds if it happens, it's well worth it having this awesome monitor.









Plus it's not related to this model, but it seems to be rather with G-Sync, as it affects Acer monitors too.


----------



## kcuestag

Amazon Spain doesn't have my monitor anymore on stock, and I doubt it's because it's going to be discontinued, so *I guess* they are waiting for new fixed revisions of this monitor.


----------



## Lahatiel

@theringisMINE
That was not my point. I answered his questions. He must not fear any damage if he wouldn't sent his unit to the service. That was my intention.
In fact very few units have this problem. Some only in ULMB-mode, some in G-SYNC mode...
He cannot correct this error by updating the software at home. The firmware update needs a special port and tool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe about 50% of the times that I minimize or switch from gamemode to fullscreen and viceversa.
> 
> It happens a lot, but luckily fixing it takes just a few seconds.


Sounds like you got a very bad unit. I read about 1 time in hours of tabbing. I never saw this issue at my pg279q or xb271hu (and I like tabbing too).

My condolences. :-(


----------



## theringisMINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> @theringisMINE
> In fact very few units have this problem. Some only in ULMB-mode, some in G-SYNC mode...(


I'm under the impression this quote is completely wrong, and that all of these monitors exhibit the problem. The question is whether the end-users utilise them in a way that triggers it rarely / sometimes / often.

Can anyone else comment on whether its more a 'only a few units exhibit this issue' or whether its a 'systemic to all of these acer/asus panels w/ gsync' issue?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theringisMINE*
> 
> I'm under the impression this quote is completely wrong, and that all of these monitors exhibit the problem. The question is whether the end-users utilise them in a way that triggers it rarely / sometimes / often.
> 
> Can anyone else comment on whether its more a 'only a few units exhibit this issue' or whether its a 'systemic to all of these acer/asus panels w/ gsync' issue?


I am pretty sure it affects all units with G-Sync, but probably people don't notice because they don't switch between Fullscreen and Windowed (or minimize) too often.

I think this issue wouldn't happen if G-Sync was also active on desktop.


----------



## kcuestag

https://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/m-p/445286#M3321

It looks like Acer has already released a firmware to solve these issues. When will be ASUS updating our PG279Q?


----------



## Lahatiel

I have to correct my statement. I found a posting which should clarify the situation:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84753-Asus-Support-Please-help-me-with-my-PG279Q&p=590116&viewfull=1#post590116

"I apologize for the inconvenience but all monitors (including other brands) that are using the same panel have this issue, this is why Nvidia has released a firmware to address this issue. I'll update everyone again once the firmware is available and let everyone know how to arrange to have your monitor sent in to have the firmware upgraded."

I cannot reproduce it by now (and I tryed it hard). So I won't sent mine in.


----------



## DiceAir

My unit has almost 0 issues. Just a slight BLB but that's it. none of the issues explained here and mine was manufactured in October 2015. I also do tab out of bf4 a lot when playing and still no issue here. Don't get any lines or image being cut off or whatever.

The only thing I would really like is if ASUS releases a firmware with some more crosshairs. I want one with just a simple dot in the middle as I find the other ones to big and distracting for me.


----------



## Anoxy

So I've been using my PG279Q side by side with my Dell U3014, both with TFT Central's recommended settings and ICC profiles.

Does anyone else think the colors on the 279Q are extremely washed out? Everything is so much for vivid on my Dell. However, the viewing angles on this thing are leagues ahead of the Dell.

But maybe my Dell is just saturated. I can't tell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> The only thing I would really like is if ASUS releases a firmware with some more crosshairs. I want one with just a simple dot in the middle as I find the other ones to big and distracting for me.


What is the advantage of using the monitor's crosshair vs, the game's?


----------



## nam3less

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What is the advantage of using the monitor's crosshair vs, the game's?


360 no scoping with your favorite sniper rifle.


----------



## nefrusy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I've been using my PG279Q side by side with my Dell U3014, both with TFT Central's recommended settings and ICC profiles.
> 
> Does anyone else think the colors on the 279Q are extremely washed out? Everything is so much for vivid on my Dell. However, the viewing angles on this thing are leagues ahead of the Dell.
> 
> But maybe my Dell is just saturated. I can't tell.
> What is the advantage of using the monitor's crosshair vs, the game's?


The Dell U3014 has a wide gamut backlight, according to TFTCentral.
Quote:


> You could immediately spot the use of the wide gamut GB-LED backlight as well, with colours looking more saturated and vivid than a normal standard gamut screen. Reds and greens in particular looked more vivid and more exaggerated. This is common for wide gamut screens of course. Some people actually prefer the more saturated colours for things like gaming and movies, even if it's at the cost of accuracy.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nefrusy*
> 
> The Dell U3014 has a wide gamut backlight, according to TFTCentral.


Ahh, I guess I should have read the entire article, thank you. That definitely seems to be the case.

After using them side-by-side, I think I prefer the colors on my Asus. Although, sometimes the vivid colors look really nice on the Dell. Guess I'm happy to have both!

Another quip I have with this monitor though. The thin bezel is fantastic, but I'm so sad about the on-screen black border around the entire display. It's misleading


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I've been using my PG279Q side by side with my Dell U3014, both with TFT Central's recommended settings and ICC profiles.
> 
> Does anyone else think the colors on the 279Q are extremely washed out? Everything is so much for vivid on my Dell. However, the viewing angles on this thing are leagues ahead of the Dell.
> 
> But maybe my Dell is just saturated. I can't tell.
> What is the advantage of using the monitor's crosshair vs, the game's?


When you hip fire with a pistol and it just gives you more of a chance when noscope with sniper. Oh also when you play hardcore you have no crosshair so also another reason. It's just to big for me so I don't use it.


----------



## dante`afk

I got myself also the xb271hu to compare it with my pg279q. I honsestly don't see any difference. the OSD and design of the asus is by far better though.

anyway..about Gsync again, I honestly can't even see any difference with gsync on/off

is capping the frames with a standard monitor at 120hz/120fps not he same as gsync? I know gsync will adjust the hz to e.g. 70 if the frames drop that far down...but anyway?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ahh, I guess I should have read the entire article, thank you. That definitely seems to be the case.
> 
> After using them side-by-side, I think I prefer the colors on my Asus. Although, sometimes the vivid colors look really nice on the Dell. Guess I'm happy to have both!


Yes, the Dell actually vastly oversaturates colors (wide gamut monitors should be used ONLY if you need them for work purposes), as all consumer content (games, movies) is designed for standard gamut.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yes, the Dell actually vastly oversaturates colors (wide gamut monitors should be used ONLY if you need them for work purposes), as all consumer content (games, movies) is designed for standard gamut.


He can switch back to sRGB.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I got myself also the xb271hu to compare it with my pg279q. I honsestly don't see any difference. the OSD and design of the asus is by far better though.
> 
> anyway..about Gsync again, I honestly can't even see any difference with gsync on/off
> 
> is capping the frames with a standard monitor at 120hz/120fps not he same as gsync? I know gsync will adjust the hz to e.g. 70 if the frames drop that far down...but anyway?


Isn't the point of GSync to help under powered graphics cards perform smoothly and acceptably in demanding games? If you can't see the difference, maybe your GPU is powerful enough already and doesn't require Gsync for that particular game?

My understanding is that it also helps with stuttering and tearing. Like, before I moved to this monitor, despite getting 50-60fps in Witcher 3, it would stutter and tear quite often.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Isn't the point of GSync to help under powered graphics cards perform smoothly and acceptably in demanding games? If you can't see the difference, maybe your GPU is powerful enough already and doesn't require Gsync for that particular game?
> 
> My understanding is that it also helps with stuttering and tearing. Like, before I moved to this monitor, despite getting 50-60fps in Witcher 3, it would stutter and tear quite often.


Correct. The ideal situation is to have frame rate and refresh rate synchronized. G-SYNC and FreeSync do this without most of the downsides of V-Sync, and allow you to have such a synchronization with a varying frame rate (which is what happens when your PC isn't powerful enough). So the main thing is the removal of tearing, but it does remove some microstutters too.

If your frame rate is through the roof, ULMB + triple buffered V-Sync with a 118 FPS cap or so is the best option.


----------



## chon

I have a pg279q on order as we speak. How can i tell if it has the newest firmware version once I receive it? Would like to avoid the fullscreen/window switch issue if possible.


----------



## dante`afk

I actually can even feel a difference with gsync on or off if I have 150fps. the screen feels just smoother with gsync on even if I have high fps.


----------



## loffeleguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I actually can even feel a difference with gsync on or off if I have 150fps. the screen feels just smoother with gsync on even if I have high fps.


You get better picture quality using 144/120 Hz instead of 165 Hz


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I actually can even feel a difference with gsync on or off if I have 150fps. the screen feels just smoother with gsync on even if I have high fps.


On 165Hz? Probably?


----------



## kcuestag

To those who use G-Sync on this monitor (I guess most people







), do you guys use it on Fullscreen only, or windowed as well? Does it make a difference considering I play in fullscreen?


----------



## loffeleguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To those who use G-Sync on this monitor (I guess most people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), do you guys use it on Fullscreen only, or windowed as well? Does it make a difference considering I play in fullscreen?


I only use it on full screen. It doesn't feel as responsive in windowed mode to me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loffeleguan*
> 
> I only use it on full screen. It doesn't feel as responsive in windowed mode to me.


Cheers.









Also, Amazon Spain has had no stock of this monitor for almost a month now, I am wondering if they're waiting to recieve newer revisions with the fixed firmware regarding this G-Sync issue?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amazon Spain has had no stock of this monitor for almost a month now, I am wondering if they're waiting to recieve newer revisions with the fixed firmware regarding this G-Sync issue?


What G-Sync issue?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loffeleguan*
> 
> You get better picture quality using 144/120 Hz instead of 165 Hz


In what way?


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To those who use G-Sync on this monitor (I guess most people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), do you guys use it on Fullscreen only, or windowed as well? Does it make a difference considering I play in fullscreen?


I use it fullscreen and windowed mode. I can feel a difference in windowed too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> In what way?


I assume he means motion blur/ghosting. None at 120 Hz or 144 Hz, more blur at 165 Hz than 144 Hz and perhaps with slight ghosting too.


----------



## loffeleguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I assume he means motion blur/ghosting. None at 120 Hz or 144 Hz, more blur at 165 Hz than 144 Hz and perhaps with slight ghosting too.


Yepp


----------



## bruhv

Any competitive csgo players here? Recieved my PG279Q last week. I come from a 144hz iiyama TN panel and I do notice some ghosting/delay on the IPS PG279Q.

So I am thinking of returning this and getting a PG278Q for lower response times. I don't really mind the viewing angle as I always sit in front of my screen, the only concern I have are the colors. Is it really that much of a difference? According to some Youtube reviews, the colors in game are quite the same.

I only game on my PC btw (And youtube/reddit.)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Any competitive csgo players here? Recieved my PG279Q last week. I come from a 144hz iiyama TN panel and I do notice some ghosting/delay on the IPS PG279Q.
> 
> So I am thinking of returning this and getting a PG278Q for lower response times. I don't really mind the viewing angle as I always sit in front of my screen, the only concern I have are the colors. Is it really that much of a difference? According to some Youtube reviews, the colors in game are quite the same.
> 
> I only game on my PC btw (And youtube/reddit.)


Before returning it, try using ULMB @ 120 Hz.


----------



## bruhv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Before returning it, try using ULMB @ 120 Hz.


Thanks for the tip. It does reduce blur, however other forums state that ULMB aswell as G-sync add input delay to csgo.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. It does reduce blur, however other forums state that ULMB aswell as G-sync add input delay to csgo.


They might, but I think the difference is very small. Don't remember any numbers off the top of my head. You can try ULMB + Fast Sync.


----------



## bruhv

I still have a 970 so I don't think fast sync is available for me. If anyone here has had both monitors please let me know if it's a real step back!


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> So I am thinking of returning this and getting a PG278Q for lower response times. I don't really mind the viewing angle as I always sit in front of my screen


This is a common mistake made by TN users.

Viewing angles could and probably will bother you even if you are sitting right in front of the screen, because a 27-inch monitor is just too wide for your eyes to not notice the washing out in the corners. I have used a 24-inch TN monitor and I know pretty well the effect, which annoyed the hell out of me. TN is made for straight up front viewing only, but of course you can't be in front of every single spot of a 600x300mm monitor at the same time.

TN is just crap after you try any IPS. Even with all the errors these panels are showing lately.


----------



## bruhv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> This is a common mistake made by TN users.
> 
> Viewing angles could and probably will bother you even if you are sitting right in front of the screen, because a 27-inch monitor is just too wide for your eyes to not notice the washing out in the corners. I have used a 24-inch TN monitor and I know pretty well the effect, which annoyed the hell out of me. TN is made for straight up front viewing only, but of course you can't be in front of every single spot of a 600x300mm monitor at the same time.
> 
> TN is just crap when you try any IPS. Even with all the errors these panels are showing lately.


Before I got the PG279Q I had a 27" 144hz from iiyama. The thing that bothers me with the IPS is that on fast movement FPS games the screen shows a lot of blur. It just doesn't feel as smooth and responsive as a TN


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Before I got the PG279Q I had a 27" 144hz from iiyama. The thing that bothers me with the IPS is that on fast movement FPS games the screen shows a lot of blur. It just doesn't feel as smooth and responsive as a TN


I have two PG279Q's and no issues with ghosting unless the OD is set to EXTREME. Go to the display settings and pick IMAGE, and then make sure it's set to NORMAL. Hope that's solves it, but if it doesn't it might be a faulty monitor?

Also, pick maximum performance in the Nvidia control panel, and set the maximum pre-rendered frames to 1. It's worth a shot, I guess.


----------



## KickAssCop

Man, this monitor is the dope! 165 Hz is sooo smooth!


----------



## Al plants Corn

What's the panel lottery like? If I buy one from amazon relatively soon is there a good chance it will be good?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> What's the panel lottery like? If I buy one from amazon relatively soon is there a good chance it will be good?


It's like the Powerball but a smaller prize.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> What's the panel lottery like? If I buy one from amazon relatively soon is there a good chance it will be good?


Really depends on how picky you are. My first one looks great to me. So I guess I won the jackpot on first try? I don't know...


----------



## Al plants Corn

Ok I just wasn't sure if it was like the x34 predator where units made after X date were noticeably better etc


----------



## KickAssCop

I would imagine, the current stock is post April. The panel is virtually fixed post April. The crappy luck you may have is with a dead pixel like I did. My current panel is virtually flawless though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I would imagine, the current stock is post April. The panel is virtually fixed post April. The crappy luck you may have is with a dead pixel like I did. My current panel is virtually flawless though.


Any source to confirm that monitors post April have a firmware with a fix?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Any source to confirm that monitors post April have a firmware with a fix?


A fix for what? I'm pretty sure he was insinuating that the monitor in general is fixed, as in no issues.


----------



## SightUp

I just got a PG279Q. I am having an issue though. I turn on overclocking, set it to 165hz, back out of the menu and finally, restart my computer because the monitor prompts me to. When I load back into Windows, Overclocking is turned off. How do I fix this?


----------



## Fiercy

I think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> This is a common mistake made by TN users.
> 
> Viewing angles could and probably will bother you even if you are sitting right in front of the screen, because a 27-inch monitor is just too wide for your eyes to not notice the washing out in the corners. I have used a 24-inch TN monitor and I know pretty well the effect, which annoyed the hell out of me. TN is made for straight up front viewing only, but of course you can't be in front of every single spot of a 600x300mm monitor at the same time.
> 
> TN is just crap after you try any IPS. Even with all the errors these panels are showing lately.


IPS is crap for any dark game because of stupid IPS glow it kills all immersion that's why I returned PG279Q and using G-Sync Dell happily ever after. So Yes you can go back after IPS and be very happy. Besides I really like the colors the dell panel outputs.


----------



## toncij

With that 8-bit panel Dell and Asus PG278Q use, colors were never a problem. It's the vertical angle...

Btw, how and where do I find manufacturing date on PG279Q?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Any competitive csgo players here? Recieved my PG279Q last week. I come from a 144hz iiyama TN panel and I do notice some ghosting/delay on the IPS PG279Q.
> 
> So I am thinking of returning this and getting a PG278Q for lower response times. I don't really mind the viewing angle as I always sit in front of my screen, the only concern I have are the colors. Is it really that much of a difference? According to some Youtube reviews, the colors in game are quite the same.
> 
> I only game on my PC btw (And youtube/reddit.)


You need to disable Vsync and Gsync. Both add huge lag into mouse movement already.

On the other hand, anyone else having severe DisplayPort issues with this screen, Asus motherboard and Maxwell GPUs? I often don't get any display when I need to go to BIOS. The most annoying thing like ever.

Disabling CSM in BIOS and disabling fast boot helps, but not always. Any other tricks??


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You need to disable Vsync and Gsync. Both add huge lag into mouse movement already.
> 
> On the other hand, anyone else having severe DisplayPort issues with this screen, Asus motherboard and Maxwell GPUs? I often don't get any display when I need to go to BIOS. The most annoying thing like ever.
> 
> Disabling CSM in BIOS and disabling fast boot helps, but not always. Any other tricks??


That's terrible advice mate. GSYNC is good in CSGO. BUT....you have to set an FPS cap at least 5 below your refresh rate. So if you have a 144Hz monitor, set it to like 138 fps. That way you'll have GSYNC smoothness all the time, without having the GSYNC cap, which forces you into either VSYNC ON or VSYNC OFF, which is giving you that increased input lag, or tearing depending on which you have set in the control panel.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> You need to disable Vsync and Gsync. Both add huge lag into mouse movement already.
> 
> On the other hand, anyone else having severe DisplayPort issues with this screen, Asus motherboard and Maxwell GPUs? I often don't get any display when I need to go to BIOS. The most annoying thing like ever.
> 
> Disabling CSM in BIOS and disabling fast boot helps, but not always. Any other tricks??


Get a quality display port cable. I got a quality cable which includes filters (see below) for roughly $7 (in China) and it fixed all my blackout problems


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Get a quality display port cable. I got a quality cable which includes filters (see below) for roughly $7 (in China) and it fixed all my blackout problems


I am using Cable Matters 5 meter cable and this is the best I've found so far:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Edit. After trying to figure the issue out since I have gotten this monitor, the fix was the simplest thing. Go to system setup in the monitor and uncheck DisplayPort Deep Sleep and HDMI Deep Sleep. I also chose the middle DP connector in my Titan X. All seems good!!!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> That's terrible advice mate. GSYNC is good in CSGO. BUT....you have to set an FPS cap at least 5 below your refresh rate. So if you have a 144Hz monitor, set it to like 138 fps. That way you'll have GSYNC smoothness all the time, without having the GSYNC cap, which forces you into either VSYNC ON or VSYNC OFF, which is giving you that increased input lag, or tearing depending on which you have set in the control panel.


Are you setting this FPS cap in game? Or is it Nvidia control panel somewhere?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Are you setting this FPS cap in game? Or is it Nvidia control panel somewhere?


If it's CSGO, you can do it in the game ini files. Failing that, if you use MSI Afterburner, it also comes with RivaTuner. RivaTuner has an option to set an FPS cap in it. I keep my 165Hz GSYNC display at an FPS cap of 160 all the time. Buttery smooth. No input lag.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I think
> IPS is crap for any dark game because of stupid IPS glow it kills all immersion that's why I returned PG279Q and using G-Sync Dell happily ever after. So Yes you can go back after IPS and be very happy. Besides I really like the colors the dell panel outputs.


That might have more to do with the anti-glare coating on the PG279Q. A glossy display will always be better for blacks. Is the Dell glossy?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That might have more to do with the anti-glare coating on the PG279Q. A glossy display will always be better for blacks. Is the Dell glossy?


It's no secret that IPS technology has the worst black performance though, although you are right about the glossy factor (as long as there are no reflections, glossy makes everything look better). Plus the 144 Hz AHVA panels probably set new records for IPS glow. Mine (XB270HU) was so detrimental to my experience playing *SOMA* to the point where it made me consider selling it and getting an Eizo Foris FG2421. But after thinking it over I decided aliasing at 1080p is usually a bigger problem than IPS glow + low contrast (even though SOMA might be one exception).

Stuck between a rock and a hard place, we all are. Can't wait to upgrade next year.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That might have more to do with the anti-glare coating on the PG279Q. A glossy display will always be better for blacks. Is the Dell glossy?


Dell also has anti-glare and it's doing fine. I had 2 PG279Q one was fine but had pieces of dirt the other didn't have any but had stupid yellow tint at top. I am assuming this is better now but one of the other reasons that killed it for me was IPS glow.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's no secret that IPS technology has the worst black performance though, although you are right about the glossy factor (as long as there are no reflections, glossy makes everything look better). Plus the 144 Hz AHVA panels probably set new records for IPS glow. Mine (XB270HU) was so detrimental to my experience playing *SOMA* to the point where it made me consider selling it and getting an Eizo Foris FG2421. But after thinking it over I decided aliasing at 1080p is usually a bigger problem than IPS glow + low contrast (even though SOMA might be one exception).
> 
> Stuck between a rock and a hard place, we all are. Can't wait to upgrade next year.


"Upgrade" to what? And how do you know it will be better than the current offering?

As far as IPS glow, the 144Hz AHVA is what the PG279Q uses? I can't say my findings are in agreement with yours. I think this is the best panel I have used in terms of IPS glow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Dell also has anti-glare and it's doing fine. I had 2 PG279Q one was fine but had pieces of dirt the other didn't have any but had stupid yellow tint at top. I am assuming this is better now but one of the other reasons that killed it for me was IPS glow.


Damn, sorry you guys got duds. My panel is the best IPS of this size I have used, and I've used a few,

IPS glow really depends on the angle that you're looking at the monitor iirc, and for me it's not a problem in normal use.


----------



## Gigantoad

Did anyone successfully remove the AG coating from their PG279Q yet?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> "Upgrade" to what? And how do you know it will be better than the current offering?
> 
> As far as IPS glow, the 144Hz AHVA is what the PG279Q uses? I can't say my findings are in agreement with yours. I think this is the best panel I have used in terms of IPS glow.
> Damn, sorry you guys got duds. My panel is the best IPS of this size I have used, and I've used a few,
> 
> IPS glow really depends on the angle that you're looking at the monitor iirc, and for me it's not a problem in normal use.


Yeah, every 144 Hz 2560 x 1440 IPS panel is an AUO AHVA panel. I've never seen glow as bad as my XB270HU, and most people seem to agree with the notion that the 144 Hz AHVA glows more than most others.

I'm not entirely sure what I'll be upgrading to, but it won't be IPS and I'll be sure to read detailed reviews before pulling the trigger.


----------



## toncij

Colors are washed out a bit compared to some other panels, contrast is not as good, but well, this is not the grade A panel, it's not meant to rival professional IPS panels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Colors are washed out a bit compared to some other panels, contrast is not as good, but well, this is not the grade A panel, it's not meant to rival professional IPS panels.


Of course, but the sub $200 LG IPS monitors I've used (and there have been many) didn't glow as much, granted they were smaller in size. Neither have the Apple displays although perhaps those are to be called professional. The much more affordable Dell Ultrasharps and the HP 22xW/23xW/24xW/25xW (most are under $200) are known to have a lot less glow too.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Of course, but the sub $200 LG IPS monitors I've used (and there have been many) didn't glow as much, granted they were smaller in size. Neither have the Apple displays although perhaps those are to be called professional. The much more affordable Dell Ultrasharps and the HP 22xW/23xW/24xW/25xW (most are under $200) are known to have a lot less glow too.


But those aren't 165Hz.

We're paying for high refresh rates and G-Sync here, not professional color accuracy and perfect blacks.

And you're also comparing a much smaller monitor. Larger monitors are going to be more prone to noticing glow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> But those aren't 165Hz.
> 
> We're paying for high refresh rates and G-Sync here, not professional color accuracy and perfect blacks.
> 
> And you're also comparing a much smaller monitor. Larger monitors are going to be more prone to noticing glow.


Color accuracy isn't even part of the discussion. It's just that someone didn't believe that these AHVA panels have more glow than most other IPS, but I beg to differ. Also the Apple displays I've seen are 30" or so.

If we were only paying for high refresh rates and G-SYNC (and ULMB, I hate how it's left out) then we might as well get the TN equivalents for $200 less. There is a bit more to it than that, you see. Also for $800 one would hope to get such a monitor with an A-TW polarizer to greatly reduce the glow, and better QC.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Color accuracy isn't even part of the discussion. Also the Apple displays I've seen are 30" or so.
> 
> If we were only paying for high refresh rates and G-SYNC (and ULMB, I hate how it's left out) then we might as well get the TN equivalents for $200 less. There is a bit more to it than that, you see. Also for $800 one would hope to get such a monitor with an A-TW polarizer to greatly reduce the glow, and better QC.


You really shouldn't compare Apple's display to this unless it can do 144+ Hz. That's just not fair. They are not in the same league.
Quote:


> It's just that someone didn't believe that these AHVA panels have more glow than most other IPS, but I beg to differ.


If you're referring to me, it's not a question of belief, it's literally my observation from having used several different IPS displays. The glow on this monitor is much less in comparison.

Every single thread on here about an IPS display discusses glow ad nauseum. Why even buy the PG279Q if you can't tolerate a bit of IPS glow? If it bothers you so much, perhaps you're sitting too close, or you just need to go back to TN like you said. Why not try the Dell S2716DG? It's much cheaper too.

As for A-TW Polarizers, monitors haven't been including that for some time now. But I can't really comment on the efficacy of this feature since I am very unfamiliar with it.

It seems to me like you're expecting far too much for what is essentially the first generation of monitors like this. With time, they will improve, but for now, your complaints are valid yet premature. You can't have everything at once.


----------



## Ranguvar

Bought my PG279Q about a month ago, and never made a post!
I bought it at Best Buy, using a price check to $770 from Amazon, plus tax made it more expensive but I figured I could return it much easier.

Well, I'm extremely happy with it. Firstly, I never expected to enjoy IPS so much. The colors are just so much more even, the whites are perfect, it really makes my 24" 1920x1200 TN look bad next to it and I'm looking forward to getting an IPS/VA monitor as my side monitor.

Second, pleased to report no stuck pixels, IPS glow is not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, and backlight bleed is extremely limited.
Correct me if I'm wrong -- the IPS glow is visible as a 'milky' sheen that shifts as I move my head, sitting back more and more even with the center of the monitor helps.
The backlight glow, then, is pretty much only in the bottom right corner, and doesn't really shift with my perspective.

As far as 165Hz/G-Sync, it's glorious. DOOM is an amazing experience with a new GTX 1070, and I don't think I can ever go back to 60Hz or fixed rate. Currently I'm using Fast Sync, and I don't notice any stuttering whether I'm 40fps below the refresh rate, or a bit above it, but I know it's also an option to just force Vsync off and use an FPS limiter to stay under the cap.

1440p is also amazing in games, I really appreciate the extra space too, but it is a tad annoying on the web, with a decent few websites needing resizing to be easily viewable. I expect 4K would have been worse, however.

As far as the rest of the experience, it's all been lovely. I appreciate so much the FAST response of the power on/off, the joystick, the native FPS display I love the flexibility of the stand as well, and the fact that it's much more subdued in look compared to the Acer Predators. The almost granite-feeling bottom of the base feels very premium.


----------



## addicTix

So there's my story.

I bought the PG279Q in april 2016 and when it came, it was not really good.
It had one dead pixel and backlight bleeding (yellow).
I dealt with it because it was my 13th monitor (before, 2x XL2720Z, 4x PG278Q and 6x XB270HU). Now, 4 months later, I was okay with the dead pixel. I mean, I had to search for it in most games etc.
But the problem was, in some games I still saw it and it annoyed me because I looked afer it.
Then I decided to give it another try, I contacted Asus and one day later I had the confirmation of the RMA (that was like 3 days ago).

Today, my new PG279Q arrived.
I can't find any dust or dead pixels. Backlight Bleeding is much better, its still there but its not yellow, but silver (and much less).
The only bad thing about it: The uniformity is not near as good as on my first PG279Q. Like the first 1/3 of monitor is more brownish/yellowish on white screen.
But I think I can deal with that, this doesn't bother me as much as a dead pixel or dust, especially because its not really visible in games.

For now, I'm happy.
I hope it doesn't get any dead pixels in the future.


----------



## Falkentyne

If you have a keeper, take care of that monitor, addicTix. Hope the uniformity clears up after some use, too.

You can always try jscreenfix Deluxe downloadable java file (which is free now) and see if that has any benefit to running overnight too.

I'm still on my very first XL2720Z after not winning the panel lottery on two VG248QE's (first: good uniformity but dead or stuck subpixel, second: no dead pixels but but strange horizontal 'darker' zone bands just visible enough to be annoying), and before that, dealing with CRT lottery issues for years. Scored big on a 10/10 lottery winner around April 2013, and have been babying it ever since. After seeing what all you guys have been going through for months (or years) now, I'm simply afraid to upgrade. XL2730Z was garbage (much worse blur reduction than 20Z), FS2735 had the exact same issues as XB271HU and it was the same panel, and so on....


----------



## addicTix

@Falkentyne

Here, I took some shots from my monitor and some of my old.
http://imgur.com/a/vbo4o

Keep in mind, the pictures are obviously overexposed. But still, the BLB is much less on the new screen.
Also, the uniformity picture of the first one is better on the picture than in reallife - It was not that super white.
But you can see, the uniformity on the new one is not as good as on the old one.
And as I said, there are no dead pixels or dust on the new screen - Thats a huge plus.

I think I can deal with the uniformity, I mean its a gaming screen. Even more expensive monitors which are not made for gaming can have uniformity issues.
I mean, its pointless to make another RMA because of the uniformity. The chances to get a PG279Q without dead pixels, dust and uniformity issues is probably <1%

So what do you guys think about my monitor?
On a white page its visible that, the upper 1/3 is more brownish/yellowish or just warmer than the rest of the monitor.
But ingame, I don't think it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Ranguvar

If it were possible to take a camera shot with the same sensor as you, or at least comparable, I would.

What brightness setting is that done with? The panel can get closest to perfect color accuracy at around quarter brightness... I take it from that up to 60ish if I really need it, it gets very bright


----------



## Anoxy

@addicTix

When you say the panel is not uniform on a white screen, are you looking at it with your eyes even with the middle of the screen?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> @addicTix
> 
> When you say the panel is not uniform on a white screen, are you looking at it with your eyes even with the middle of the screen?


What do you mean?
I look on the top of the screen, and then in the middle for example, and I see that the top is more brownish/yellowish compared to the middle.
Thats how I see the difference of the uniformity.

Am I doing something wrong







?


----------



## Iching

I ordered one from newegg last week. I swear if it's going to look like .... I'm going to be quite upset. Do you a list of tests I should do to make sure the display is acceptable?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I ordered one from newegg last week. I swear if it's going to look like .... I'm going to be quite upset. Do you a list of tests I should do to make sure the display is acceptable?


Black screen to check for bleed. White screen to check for dead pixels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> What do you mean?
> I look on the top of the screen, and then in the middle for example, and I see that the top is more brownish/yellowish compared to the middle.
> Thats how I see the difference of the uniformity.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


This is an IPS display with anti-glare coating. The uniformity will depend on your viewing angle and position to the screen.

I mean, you should look at the display like this:


Same goes for when you check bleed.

If you look at a downward angle, with your eyes above the center of the display, you will see bottom half is slightly brownish/yellowish. If you look straight on, or at an upward angle, the top half will appear that way. This is normal.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Black screen to check for bleed. White screen to check for dead pixels.
> This is an IPS display with anti-glare coating. The uniformity will depend on your viewing angle and position to the screen.
> 
> I mean, you should look at the display like this:
> 
> 
> Same goes for when you check bleed.
> 
> If you look at a downward angle, with your eyes above the center of the display, you will see bottom half is slightly brownish/yellowish. If you look straight on, or at an upward angle, the top half will appear that way. This is normal.


No, what you're referring to is the viewing angles. These panels are notorious for awful uniformity (as in, a panel defect, like backlight bleed) no matter the angle you view them from. LCD panels in general never have perfect uniformity but these are much worse than... basically everything.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> No, what you're referring to is the viewing angles. These panels are notorious for awful uniformity (as in, a panel defect, like backlight bleed) no matter the angle you view them from. LCD panels in general never have perfect uniformity but these are much worse than... basically everything.


And what'd you say to my uniformity?
http://imgur.com/a/vbo4o

I mean, I don't think its a "defect". A dead pixel is a defect. Yellow BLB might be a defect compared to silver BLB. But I think uniformity is just worse compared to other monitors, but not defect.
But I might be wrong, thats just what I think.
As you said, Normal consumer monitors have almost never a perfect uniformity. And the PG279Q might be worse compared to normal monitors in uniformity aspects.
But I don't know if I should return that monitor.. It has no dead pixels, no dust, BLB is greatly reducded compared to my first one (also its not yellow in the right bottom corner etc. its more silver - the pictures are overexposed so they look much worse than they look in reallife but still, you can see that the new panel has much less BLB which is even less visible in reallife)

The chances to get a monitor with dead pixels, dust or one with much more BLB are pretty high so I think it would be stupid to RMA that monitor.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> No, what you're referring to is the viewing angles. These panels are notorious for awful uniformity (as in, a panel defect, like backlight bleed) no matter the angle you view them from. LCD panels in general never have perfect uniformity but these are much worse than... basically everything.


No, what I'm referring to is the tint change on a white screen, which is what he was describing. Try it yourself. The uniformity on this panel is pretty consistently the same in most cases, similar to what TFT central reported in their review; dakrer on the top, but generally uniform in the bottom and central portions.

@addicTix, the only potential bleed I see in your new monitor is in the top right corner. The rest of that is IPS glow, which is normal. As far as uniformity, the pickiness from people here regarding this kills me. Do you notice it in daily use? Does it affect anything you do? Yes? Buy a different monitor. No? Keep it and forget about it.


----------



## XionaxLomax

I've just received my second display in a week and both still have the issue with the yellowish tint on the top 40% of the screen. For games its not that bad but for photo editing and web/logo design it is basically unacceptable. Even more because its a premium product with a premium price. However, my question is; should I replace it with another sample and try again or is ASUS simple ignoring this and won't fix it?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> I've just received my second display in a week and both still have the issue with the yellowish tint on the top 40% of the screen. For games its not that bad but for photo editing and web/logo design it is basically unacceptable. Even more because its a premium product with a premium price. However, my question is; should I replace it with another sample and try again or is ASUS simple ignoring this and won't fix it?


They're not going to fix it. Try the Acer variant (and soon other variants by AOC and Viewsonic) for a better uniformity.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> I've just received my second display in a week and both still have the issue with the yellowish tint on the top 40% of the screen. For games its not that bad but for photo editing and web/logo design it is basically unacceptable. Even more because its a premium product with a premium price. However, my question is; should I replace it with another sample and try again or is ASUS simple ignoring this and won't fix it?


Yeah, that's not considered a defect. If you need a monitor for highly sensitive photo editing, you should be in the market for something else anyway.

"Premium" or not, different monitors are meant for different applications.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, that's not considered a defect. If you need a monitor for highly sensitive photo editing, you should be in the market for something else anyway.
> 
> "Premium" or not, different monitors are meant for different applications.


5 years ago when a gaming monitor was basically a TN panel with a high refresh rate this was true. But today with the IPS panels the displays are colour accurate enough to do photo work on them. The only thing with this monitor is the yellowish tint on the top 30-40% of the display. Colour accuracy itself based on the lower part of the screen is fine with this display.

I mean...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> 5 years ago when a gaming monitor was basically a TN panel with a high refresh rate this was true. But today with the IPS panels the displays are colour accurate enough to do photo work on them. The only thing with this monitor is the yellowish tint on the top 30-40% of the display. Colour accuracy itself based on the lower part of the screen is fine with this display.
> 
> I mean...


That photo is taken at an upward angle. if you take it at a downward angle, the yellowish tint should move to the bottom portion of the display.

I don't know what to tell you. My monitor has no yellow tinting on a white background. What's the manufacturing date of yours? Maybe I have a newer display that has been fixed?


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That photo is taken at an upward angle. if you take it at a downward angle, the yellowish tint should move to the bottom portion of the display.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you. My monitor has no yellow tinting on a white background. What's the manufacturing date of yours? Maybe I have a newer display that has been fixed?


Yeah, that is what I thought as well. However when I change the camera position it is still the same.


Manufacturer date is March 2016 and this is the second display I've receveid from the store. Tonight i'll receive my third.

Try to put 2 browsers on top of each other on the right side of the screen just like I did. If you dont see it then, you have a great sample.
Be aware that at the evening this effect is more noticeable then during the day with natural light.

Also see my youtube vid showing this issue


----------



## Anoxy

I don't know, it's extreeemely subtle for me. But I don't notice it with normal use so I take no issue with it. Also, it's 12AM here.

I don't think my photos really help, but here are two browsers:


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't know, it's extreeemely subtle for me. But I don't notice it with normal use so I take no issue with it. Also, it's 12AM here.
> 
> I don't think my photos really help, but here are two browsers:


It seems yours is more subtle but i'm still able to see it. Maybe there are just simple no good panels and all have the same.








Already contacted Asus about this but their customer service is not aware of any problems with the product. Guess its a won't fix then


----------



## Anoxy

I just don't understand how this hampers your use at all? Are you a professional photographer?

It's akin to people who run synthetic benchmarks on their smartphones and compare the results to other phones. It's largely irrelevant. All that should matter is that it performs in everyday use.

This display uses W-LED backlighting, which means the uniformity of the panel is largely determined by the diffuser used. "Defects" like bright spots or uneven backlighting is nigh unavoidable with this technology.

If you're a professional photographer, perhaps look at Dell's Ultrasharp offerings, EIZO, NEC, or even ASUS's Pro Art displays. But even then, when are you ever taking photos with a lot of whites?


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just don't understand how this hampers your use at all? Are you a professional photographer?
> 
> It's akin to people who run synthetic benchmarks on their smartphones and compare the results to other phones. It's largely irrelevant. All that should matter is that it performs in everyday use.
> 
> This display uses W-LED backlighting, which means the uniformity of the panel is largely determined by the diffuser used. "Defects" like bright spots or uneven backlighting is nigh unavoidable with this technology.
> 
> If you're a professional photographer, perhaps look at Dell's Ultrasharp offerings, EIZO, NEC, or even ASUS's Pro Art displays. But even then, when are you ever taking photos with a lot of whites?


You've guessed it right









Before this display I had a Dell Ultrasharp indeed but I was looking for a display with a higher refreshrate (60+) and higher resolution. Photographer also enjoy playing games once in a while








The difference between a MEH photo and an AWESOME photo are very subtle diffirences so I need to be able to see them. Beside photos I also design stuff like logos and websites. For that white needs to be white on all parts of the display. Else I will compensate with colour adjustments and then it looks off for other people who are not using my screen.

Do you have another advise for a great screen which is colour accurate but also has a higher refreshrate then 60?


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just don't understand how this hampers your use at all? Are you a professional photographer?
> 
> It's akin to people who run synthetic benchmarks on their smartphones and compare the results to other phones. It's largely irrelevant. All that should matter is that it performs in everyday use.
> 
> This display uses W-LED backlighting, which means the uniformity of the panel is largely determined by the diffuser used. "Defects" like bright spots or uneven backlighting is nigh unavoidable with this technology.
> 
> If you're a professional photographer, perhaps look at Dell's Ultrasharp offerings, EIZO, NEC, or even ASUS's Pro Art displays. But even then, when are you ever taking photos with a lot of whites?


If I purchased that monitor I'd be returning it.
That yellow sheen over 40% of the screen is unacceptable.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't know what to tell you. My monitor has no yellow tinting on a white background. What's the manufacturing date of yours? Maybe I have a newer display that has been fixed?


No, you just "won the lottery" so to speak. The color uniformity looks fine on yours although brightness uniformity is not great. You are correct that perfect uniformity shouldn't be expected out of these monitors, but the uniformity varies wildly between units and some are absolutely awful. Here's an example from a monitor that I returned:



And my current XB271HU by comparison, which while not perfect is much better than any XB270HU or PG279Q I've seen :


----------



## addicTix

This is what my monitors looks.
Still better than having dead pixels.
Its not really visible while gaming and yeah... while browsing on white sites like this forum, facebook etc. its noticeable. But still not as bad as a dead pixel which is almost always visible.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Isn't the point of GSync to help under powered graphics cards perform smoothly and acceptably in demanding games? If you can't see the difference, maybe your GPU is powerful enough already and doesn't require Gsync for that particular game?
> 
> My understanding is that it also helps with stuttering and tearing. Like, before I moved to this monitor, despite getting 50-60fps in Witcher 3, it would stutter and tear quite often.


I think even if you can get 165FPS all the time you still get some dips that's not possible to eliminate. and for that gsync really helps. Even if you have 2x 1080 or I think 2x titan XP you will still get the od game that will give you won't be able to get 165fps maxed out


----------



## XionaxLomax

The sample i've received today has the same issue as all the others. Colour uniformity this time is, instead of top down, from right to left. I give up.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> You've guessed it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before this display I had a Dell Ultrasharp indeed but I was looking for a display with a higher refreshrate (60+) and higher resolution. Photographer also enjoy playing games once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between a MEH photo and an AWESOME photo are very subtle diffirences so I need to be able to see them. Beside photos I also design stuff like logos and websites. For that white needs to be white on all parts of the display. Else I will compensate with colour adjustments and then it looks off for other people who are not using my screen.
> 
> Do you have another advise for a great screen which is colour accurate but also has a higher refreshrate then 60?


Why not get the Acer Predator XB271HU then? People seem to praising it around here for its whites.

If I didn't think the stand and Predator logo were hideous, and it wasn't exponentially more expensive than my PG279Q, I might have chosen it instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> No, you just "won the lottery" so to speak. The color uniformity looks fine on yours although brightness uniformity is not great.


Actually the brightness is excellent to my naked eye. The photo just makes it look wonky.

EDIT: and I just realized I had the blue light filter on for all of those photos, so it looks way more yellow than it actually is. OOPS!

Here's a photo without the filter on:


And with my other phone's camera:


Funny how photos make it look so much worse, and it varies between cameras. To the naked eye, it looks so much whiter and more even.

aaaaand a video because why not:


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Why not get the Acer Predator XB271HU then? People seem to praising it around here for its whites.
> 
> If I didn't think the stand and Predator logo were hideous, and it wasn't exponentially more expensive than my PG279Q, I might have chosen it instead.
> 
> EDIT: and I just realized I had the blue light filter on for all of those photos, so it looks way more yellow than it actually is. OOPS!
> 
> Here's a photo without the filter on:


I've looked at that monitor as well but I share your opinion on the hideous logo. I really don't know what the design team was thinking. Maybe that a 12 year old could afford such a display?

Regarding the panel itself i'm not sure about the quality. Looks like that panel has the same uniformity issue. Less, but still.


Link: Picture in high res

ps. try the google webpage on top of each other or next to each other again. Makes it better to spot panel uniformity.


----------



## Iching

I received my open box pg279q from newegg today. The display looks perfect with few exceptions. It took my 30 minutes to clean up some gooey rubbish off the display. Secondly, it has three, bright blotchy spots in the middle one on the bottom right. I paid some serious money for the monitor so I am sending this one for a refund. I will try to buy a new one. My monitor was from April 2016.


----------



## reset1101

Hi all. Just got this monitor yesterday. Is there any table or anything where people have shared their calibration settings? Have tried the TFT Central one with the ICC profile included, but the colours in my older U2515H seemed a lot more vibrant and deep. i would appreciate If any of you want to share their calibration too









Thanks a lot!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> I've looked at that monitor as well but I share your opinion on the hideous logo. I really don't know what the design team was thinking. Maybe that a 12 year old could afford such a display?
> 
> Regarding the panel itself i'm not sure about the quality. Looks like that panel has the same uniformity issue. Less, but still.
> 
> 
> Link: Picture in high res
> 
> ps. try the google webpage on top of each other or next to each other again. Makes it better to spot panel uniformity.


Yeah, I don't know. I think you're just being too picky for this generation. The technology just isn't there yet.

Perhaps try the Eizo Foris FS2735, BenQ XL2730Z, or go wide screen with the LG 34UM95, or 34UC98, or 34UC88-B(i've heard this one can go above 60Hz)?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know. I think you're just being too picky for this generation. The technology just isn't there yet.


The technology that allows other brands to have near perfect uniformity isn't here yet?

Damn, i could have sworn.

Acer and Asus made their choice, and they compromised on backlight quality. It's nothing about the technology.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know. I think you're just being too picky for this generation. The technology just isn't there yet.
> 
> Perhaps try the Eizo Foris FS2735, BenQ XL2730Z, or go wide screen with the LG 34UM95, or 34UC98, or 34UC88-B(i've heard this one can go above 60Hz)?


With all do respect I really think that is nonsense. ASUS is selling the PG279Q as a premium monitor and so customers may expect a premium monitor where white is white and not yellowish on several parts of the display. Accepting these issues as a customer and telling yourself "the technology just isn't there yet" is wrong. If ASUS is not able to build a solid premium product they should not sell it as such.
If it was a 100 dollar monitor, sure. But i'm not buying a 100 dollar monitor because I want to buy a premium monitor without issues.

Also you claim that yours is a lot better. Why should another customer pay the same for less (terrible) quality?
Don't get me wrong, i'm happy for you but there are lots of people that didn't win the lottery and to tell them that the technology is just not there yet while you have a good sample yourself is not ok.

Simple said. I'm not accepting this and neither should other customers.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> With all do respect I really think that is nonsense. ASUS is selling the PG279Q as a premium monitor and so customers may expect a premium monitor where white is white and not yellowish on several parts of the display. Accepting these issues as a customer and telling yourself "the technology just isn't there yet" is wrong. If ASUS is not able to build a solid premium product they should not sell it as such.
> If it was a 100 dollar monitor, sure. But i'm not buying a 100 dollar monitor because I want to buy a premium monitor without issues.
> 
> Also you claim that yours is a lot better. Why should another customer pay the same for less (terrible) quality?
> Don't get me wrong, i'm happy for you but there are lots of people that didn't win the lottery and to tell them that the technology is just not there yet while you have a good sample yourself is not ok.
> 
> Simple said. I'm not accepting this and neither should other customers.


I am telling this almost a year now since I returned two of these get a Dell DG2716


----------



## Falkentyne

Having to look at those pictures would bring out the OCD in me big time.
Yes the BLB is much better. No "edge plastic mounting grip" effects and silver glow instead of yellow glow. I don't know how to deal with uniformity issues (remember I'm on a TN). I'd say use a game or screen without a full solid color and see if that's acceptable.

That type of panel lottery though is why I haven't jumped on the upgrade train.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> With all do respect I really think that is nonsense. ASUS is selling the PG279Q as a premium monitor and so customers may expect a premium monitor where white is white and not yellowish on several parts of the display. Accepting these issues as a customer and telling yourself "the technology just isn't there yet" is wrong. If ASUS is not able to build a solid premium product they should not sell it as such.
> If it was a 100 dollar monitor, sure. But i'm not buying a 100 dollar monitor because I want to buy a premium monitor without issues.
> 
> Also you claim that yours is a lot better. Why should another customer pay the same for less (terrible) quality?
> Don't get me wrong, i'm happy for you but there are lots of people that didn't win the lottery and to tell them that the technology is just not there yet while you have a good sample yourself is not ok.
> 
> Simple said. I'm not accepting this and neither should other customers.


You have to keep in mind, that you pay a lot for the features and the name.
144Hz, IPS, GSync, WQHD, 27".
Also, currently there's only one manufacturer who makes these panels, that increases the price too.
If you want good uniformity, you either have luck and you get a PG279Q with good one or you have to look for a monitor which is made for working with graphics, colors etc.

Either you wait until LG brings a panel with these specifications or you keep playing the lottery or you just deal with an issue like that and live with it.
I decided to live with the uniformity issue, because I had 13 monitors here and the majority of them had dead pixels and/or dust.
Now I have a PG279Q which has no dead pixels, no dust or **** like that - But a uniformity issue which is not as bad as a dead pixel imo.

And even in the tftcentral test, it says that the top edge of the monitor was 29% darker and dropped from 120cd/m² to 93cd/m²
So, if you set your monitor to a higher brightness, this problem is much more visible.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The technology that allows other brands to have near perfect uniformity isn't here yet?
> 
> Damn, i could have sworn.
> 
> Acer and Asus made their choice, and they compromised on backlight quality. It's nothing about the technology.


Then why has nobody found an alternative for him to try? What other monitors offer the same specs as this one with perfect uniformity?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> With all do respect I really think that is nonsense. ASUS is selling the PG279Q as a premium monitor and so customers may expect a premium monitor where white is white and not yellowish on several parts of the display. Accepting these issues as a customer and telling yourself "the technology just isn't there yet" is wrong. If ASUS is not able to build a solid premium product they should not sell it as such.
> If it was a 100 dollar monitor, sure. But i'm not buying a 100 dollar monitor because I want to buy a premium monitor without issues.
> 
> Also you claim that yours is a lot better. Why should another customer pay the same for less (terrible) quality?
> Don't get me wrong, i'm happy for you but there are lots of people that didn't win the lottery and to tell them that the technology is just not there yet while you have a good sample yourself is not ok.
> 
> Simple said. I'm not accepting this and neither should other customers.


Your comment is nonsense. Where are you extrapolating any of that from the title "premium"? There is no literal definition of that term in regards to computer monitors, or any other device for that matter. You shouldn't be expecting anything more than what the features on the box tell you to expect. There are no other guarantees, and if you are assuming otherwise, you are a foolish consumer.

"a 100 dollar monitor"

Are you joking? Do you have any sense of dollar worth? This is far and beyond the quality of 100 dollars.


----------



## dminzi

I am just going to ask straight up. Should I buy this, the xb271hu, or the S2716dg?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> I am just going to ask straight up. Should I buy this, the xb271hu, or the S2716dg?


Do you prefer IPS, TN, or have no preference?

In regard to PG279Q vs XB271HU, the latter will have its firmware updated sooner.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Do you prefer IPS, TN, or have no preference?
> 
> In regard to PG279Q vs XB271HU, the latter will have its firmware updated sooner.


I currently use an rl2455hm monitor from BenQ and my though process is this: The colors on that monitor are absolutely horrendous next to my Macbook Pro's screen. I am not sure if my macbook is an ips display or not, but I have never (to my knowledge) used an IPS panel. All I really want is a monitor that is good for some light photoshop and lots of gaming, but I would really hate to have another monitor like my rl2455hm in which everything feels like its tinted an egg-white color. I have heard the 1440p TN panels are better, but I still dont know. Also, I am now intrigued by the S2417dg because I love the high PPI on my Macbook and that monitor seems pretty similar... There are so many options and unfortunately I cant get any hands on time with any of them, which makes this entire process so difficult.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> I currently use an rl2455hm monitor from BenQ and my though process is this: The colors on that monitor are absolutely horrendous next to my Macbook Pro's screen. I am not sure if my macbook is an ips display or not, but I have never (to my knowledge) used an IPS panel


Chances are, your macbook's display is glossy IPS. You're simply not going to find that kind of picture quality in a gaming monitor.

With that said, the closest you'll get is with the XB271HU and the PG279Q
IF you can get a unit with decent uniformity.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Your comment is nonsense. Where are you extrapolating any of that from the title "premium"? There is no literal definition of that term in regards to computer monitors, or any other device for that matter. You shouldn't be expecting anything more than what the features on the box tell you to expect. There are no other guarantees, and if you are assuming otherwise, you are a foolish consumer.
> 
> "a 100 dollar monitor"
> 
> Are you joking? Do you have any sense of dollar worth? This is far and beyond the quality of 100 dollars.


There are certain things one simple may expect from a monitor in this price range. They advertise it as IPS and IPS is known for good quality screen with accurate colour reproduction. Because its marketed as a IPS panel I expect it to have a good luminance uniformity as well as colour reproduction would be off. In combination with the fact that this is a monitor in a higher price range I call it premium. With this price one may expect they are using good quality parts.

So if i understand you correctly if white is yellowish on some parts of the monitor I may not complain because ASUS did not specify that white would be white on the box? What else do they need to specify? that the monitor has an on and off switch?

Long story short; IPS stands for quality so I expect good quality which includes proper luminance uniformity and colour accuracy.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> Because its marketed as a IPS panel I expect it to have a good luminance uniformity as well else colour reproduction would be off


Why? Look at every other 144Hz IPS panel out there right now....I've looked at reviews for almost all of them on TFTCentral. Do you see any with perfect uniformity? No? Then why are you expecting that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> With this price one may expect they are using good quality parts.


And they are. The best available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> What else do they need to specify? that the monitor has an on and off switch?


I know you're being facetious, but yes, the inclusion of a power button and its location is specified in the user manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> IPS stands for quality so I expect good quality which includes proper luminance uniformity and colour accuracy.


No, IPS stands for In Plane Switching, and in this case Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle, which you can read about here.

And again, this is the first generation of these displays. AU Optronics literally just began releasing them in 2015.

The reviews were there for you to read and do your own research before buying. If you had done that, your expectations should have been adjusted accordingly.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The reviews were there for you to read and do your own research before buying. If you had done that, your expectations should have been adjusted accordingly.


From all this I did learn one thing; First check amazon before you buy any monitor.

I'm used to work with a Dell Ultrasharp IPS screen so when another IPS screen comes to market I expected it to be flawless or at least be better then what I had. The Dell Ultrasharp is around 300 dollar new so a 850 dollar screen must be much better or at least be the same quality right?

I did do my research before buying.

Linus Tech Tips saying it is an awesome screen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4

Hardware.info (dutch) giving it the Ultimate reward:
https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/6435/12/asus-mg278q-mg279q-en-pg279q-review-drie-keer-144hz-wqhd-gaming-monitor-conclusie

The Tech Chap advising the PG279Q because its a great gaming and photo editing screen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79r5rxS276Y

And the list goes on and on.

But lets not fool each other. Do you expect this from a 850 dollar monitor? It is simple awful and unworkable from a photo editing or any design standpoint.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Chances are, your macbook's display is glossy IPS. You're simply not going to find that kind of picture quality in a gaming monitor.
> 
> With that said, the closest you'll get is with the XB271HU and the PG279Q
> IF you can get a unit with decent uniformity.


Hmm. Thats interesting. I think that I will just go with S2716DG because it is cheaper and you say that the color accuracy on those wont be as nice as my laptop anyway. I figure I will get a good gaming focused monitor for now and then when they get the hang of making OLED displays for monitors I will make the leap to 4K and nice picture quality at that point. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> From all this I did learn one thing; First check amazon before you buy any monitor.
> 
> I'm used to work with a Dell Ultrasharp IPS screen so when another IPS screen comes to market I expected it to be flawless or at least be better then what I had. The Dell Ultrasharp is around 300 dollar new so a 850 dollar screen must be much better or at least be the same quality right?
> 
> I did do my research before buying.
> 
> Linus Tech Tips saying it is an awesome screen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4
> 
> Hardware.info (dutch) giving it the Ultimate reward:
> https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/6435/12/asus-mg278q-mg279q-en-pg279q-review-drie-keer-144hz-wqhd-gaming-monitor-conclusie
> 
> The Tech Chap advising the PG279Q because its a great gaming and photo editing screen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79r5rxS276Y
> 
> And the list goes on and on.
> 
> But lets not fool each other. Do you expect this from a 850 dollar monitor? It is simple awful and unworkable from a photo editing or any design standpoint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do those reviews say anything about the brightness and/or color uniformity? Linus usually reviews things in terms of gaming performance, and rarely goes into technical detail. And I'm unfamiliar with the other two websites. But in terms of gaming, which is what this monitor was designed for, there is no better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> so when another IPS screen comes to market I expected it to be flawless or at least be better then what I had


Again, you're comparing apples to oranges here. This is a completely different panel than "other IPS screens"
It is brand new technology and should not be compared to your Dell.

I only trust TFTcentral.co.uk for monitor reviews, as they evaluate each monitor on the same exact points and go into adequate detail for each aspect. They even gave you a visual schematic of the panel's uniformity of luminance. While that can vary from panel to panel, what they show is fairly consistent with what people have been reporting in this thread.

One last question. Are you using any custom ICC profiles? Which preset are you using? Do you have blue light filter turned off? Did you adjust the color temperature?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> But lets not fool each other. Do you expect this from a 850 dollar monitor? It is simple awful and unworkable from a photo editing or any design standpoint


I'm not fooling anyone. I bought this monitor for gaming, and it's the best monitor I have ever used in that regard. I have a Dell Ultrasharp U3014 on the side if I need to do any super color accurate work, which I rarely do.

I mean, there's a reason Asus called it the "ROG Swift PG279Q *Gaming* monitor."

Read the webpage for the monitor. I don't see anything about claims for perfect uniformity intended for professional photographers.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do those reviews say anything about the brightness and/or color uniformity? Linus usually reviews things in terms of gaming performance, and rarely goes into technical detail. And I'm unfamiliar with the other two websites. But in terms of gaming, which is what this monitor was designed for, there is no better.
> 
> Again, you're comparing apples to oranges here. This is a completely different panel than "other IPS screens"
> It is brand new technology and should not be compared to your Dell.


Prad.de gave the PG279Q the equivalent of a 1/5 score for color uniformity and a 2/5 for brightness uniformity. Their reviews are even more in-depth than TFTCentral.

Another russian review site found their sample had a deviation of more than 1000K, and here's a google translate about what they said about it :

"But about the uniformity of the color temperature so you will not tell. The range of values is very large - more than 1000 Kelvin. This is a very low result for the monitor at any level, not to mention very expensive PG279Q. The color temperature increases downwards, the average deviation from the center point is 3.7% maximum - 8.8%. I want to believe that we were just very unlucky with the instance. Otherwise - a guard ..."

Just because these IPS panels run at higher refresh rates does not in any way make them an "entirely new technology". They are still IPS panels. Furthermore, people who buy IPS gaming monitors are obviously after a better picture quality, which this monitor does not provide due to the low quality of the panel. Might as well buy a TN...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Chances are, your macbook's display is glossy IPS. You're simply not going to find that kind of picture quality in a gaming monitor.
> 
> With that said, the closest you'll get is with the XB271HU and the PG279Q
> IF you can get a unit with decent uniformity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Thats interesting. I think that I will just go with S2716DG because it is cheaper and you say that the color accuracy on those wont be as nice as my laptop anyway. I figure I will get a good gaming focused monitor for now and then when they get the hang of making OLED displays for monitors I will make the leap to 4K and nice picture quality at that point. Thanks for the reply!
Click to expand...

It's not that a PG279Q will have worse color accuracy. It's just that macbook displays tend to have excellent uniformity, great viewing angles with little IPS glow, and a glossy display. There are some displays like that, but none is gaming oriented (144 Hz, etc).


----------



## MentalBlank

Ok after many research and RMA i finally got my hand 100% clean monitor. I found out that the newer manufactured date is the more quality control this monitor has, i will explain why i think so.

My first Swift #1 monitor i purchased 2016-07-07 and it had the serial number G3 (EU) which i believe it meant it was manufactured in march 2016 if i'm not mistaken. It had one tiny black dot top to the right in the corner and backlight bleed.
Have a look: http://imgur.com/a/DMmkz

Swift #2 purchased on 2016-07-20 and it was G3 as well, anyway the backlight bleed was not too bad and had no dead pixel. I still send because i wanted to try the acer but this is a different story.
http://imgur.com/a/OMpV1

Swift #3 purchased on 2016-08-05 this time is G6 and this was the worst monitor i've had so far, more than 4 dead pixels and yellow shiny backlight bleed in the corners.
http://imgur.com/a/1gCVz

Swift #4 purchased on 2016-08-15, G5 modell it had the same backlight bleed as G6 but one dead pixel/stuck pixel this time in the middle of the screen.
http://imgur.com/a/55cgq

Swift #5 purchased on 2016-08-19, G2 modell best one so far if the not best in the world. No dead pixel or stuck pixels, 95% less backlight bleed than my previous PG monitor and i the IPS glow is very minmal and can barely tell, i just can't see it when sitting on my chair even at close range my eyes just can't pick any IPS glow on this panel.
http://imgur.com/a/FpEqZ

Anyway i think even G2 can have some problems like, dead pixels. I just got lucky but definitely try your luck first with G2 and you wont regret it or just wait for G8 end of this month or the next but it may be even worst than G6 or better than G2. I know this sound weird and stupid but i feel like the newer manufactured has way more QC issues than previous one.

Alternativ:
Acer XB271HU, one dead pixel left to the middle, minimal yellow backlight bleed compare to the Asus G3, G5, G6 but it definitely not even close as my G2. I send it back because it looked ugly, dead pixel, and the screen shaked on my desk when ever i type something on my keyboard.
http://imgur.com/a/SukCF

DELL S2716DG, no dead pixel, minimal backlight bleed than the Asus but not good as the Acer. The reason i send this one back because the colors and pixel inversion was horrible.
http://imgur.com/a/fxW75


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentalBlank*
> 
> Ok after many research and RMA i finally got my hand 100% clean monitor. I found out that the newer manufactured date is the more quality control this monitor has, i will explain why i think so.
> 
> My first Swift #1 monitor i purchased 2016-07-07 and it had the serial number G3 (EU) which i believe it meant it was manufactured in march 2016 if i'm not mistaken. It had one tiny black dot top to the right in the corner and backlight bleed.
> Have a look: http://imgur.com/a/DMmkz
> 
> Swift #2 purchased on 2016-07-20 and it was G3 as well, anyway the backlight bleed was not too bad and had no dead pixel. I still send because i wanted to try the acer but this is a different story.
> http://imgur.com/a/OMpV1
> 
> Swift #3 purchased on 2016-08-05 this time is G6 and this was the worst monitor i've had so far, more than 4 dead pixels and yellow shiny backlight bleed in the corners.
> http://imgur.com/a/1gCVz
> 
> Swift #4 purchased on 2016-08-15, G5 modell it had the same backlight bleed as G6 but one dead pixel/stuck pixel this time in the middle of the screen.
> http://imgur.com/a/55cgq
> 
> Swift #5 purchased on 2016-08-19, G2 modell best one so far if the not best in the world. No dead pixel or stuck pixels, 95% less backlight bleed than my previous PG monitor and i the IPS glow is very minmal and can barely tell, i just can't see it when sitting on my chair even at close range my eyes just can't pick any IPS glow on this panel.
> http://imgur.com/a/FpEqZ
> 
> Anyway i think even G2 can have some problems like, dead pixels. I just got lucky but definitely try your luck first with G2 and you wont regret it or just wait for G8 end of this month or the next but it may be even worst than G6 or better than G2. I know this sound weird and stupid but i feel like the newer manufactured has way more QC issues than previous one.
> 
> Alternativ:
> Acer XB271HU, one dead pixel left to the middle, minimal yellow backlight bleed compare to the Asus G3, G5, G6 but it definitely not even close as my G2. I send it back because it looked ugly, dead pixel, and the screen shaked on my desk when ever i type something on my keyboard.
> http://imgur.com/a/SukCF
> 
> DELL S2716DG, no dead pixel, minimal backlight bleed than the Asus but not good as the Acer. The reason i send this one back because the colors and pixel inversion was horrible.
> http://imgur.com/a/fxW75


Great news MentalBlank. Did you also check the luminance uniformity? I would like to get confirmation that there are panels that don't have that yellowish tint on some places of the screen when you look at it on a large white background. Also from which month is that #5 model?

The models i've tested where all G3 and build date March 2016


----------



## MentalBlank

I did some white, red, blue, green background test all were 100% clear. First when i got the monitor it had worm color on the white but i fixed it by chaning it from user color to normal/cool. I will take some screenshot later. I don't think i notice anything you mentioned. As for G5, G means probably 2016, and the number is the month of the manufactured so my guess will be May 2016.


----------



## HalongPort

@MentalBlank

Where did you purchase your monitors?


----------



## MentalBlank

G3,G4,G5 from www.inet.se (sweden only) and G2 from Mediamarkt and it was the last G2, there was G1 but i didn't want to risk it.


----------



## MentalBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> Great news MentalBlank. Did you also check the luminance uniformity?


----------



## XionaxLomax

Thanks MentalBlack.

For testing purposes I've removed the highlights and black levels from your "white background photo" so that you can see the uniformity more clear.

In my opinion its better then the models I had from March. What you could do is put two browsers up on each other with the google homepage, in your case on the right side (because there seem to be the most diversity), and see the difference in white on both google homepage backgrounds. See also my post a couple of pages ago where I did the google webpage comparison (added below the original picture and link to post).

Note that this image of your screen is highly exaggerated and processed just to show the weaker spots which might not represent what the untrained eye is able to see.


Looking forward to your google webpage photo

===
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*


----------



## MentalBlank

Sorry i fall asleep, as for the pictures here you go.
http://imgur.com/a/1wizG
http://imgur.com/a/gFH7Z
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AkeIV8fwu8

First i would't trust my iphone 5 camera, it makes things worst. If there was a different as you said then i would say yes, 5% or less, trust my eye. Some pic i took with the same setting felt different because my camera focus is ****, it's hard to focus on the middle, some looked darker in the bot side and some didn't.


----------



## smonkie

MentalBlank: at the distance you take the picture is unlikely you are going to capture any if not nothing at all of glow. An arm-lenght distance should be more suit. Also, room should be in total darkness. I know all of this seem exaggerated, but it's the only way we can stablish a standard to judge the *** glow.


----------



## MentalBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> MentalBlank: at the distance you take the picture is unlikely you are going to capture any if not nothing at all of glow. An arm-lenght distance should be more suit. Also, room should be in total darkness. I know all of this seem exaggerated, but it's the only way we can stablish a standard to judge the *** glow.


It's the same distance that i took pictures with my previous monitors. It's unfair to compare them if i take the shot closer. Also for IPS, it's only noticeable when you look from the side compare to my previous PG monitors no matter where i look there was IPS glow. This is the closest i can get to show full screen of the monitor. As for the room, it's 100% dark the only thing light up is the ROG logo.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentalBlank*
> 
> It's the same distance that i took pictures with my previous monitors. It's unfair to compare them if i take the shot closer. Also for IPS, it's only noticeable when you look from the side compare to my previous PG monitors no matter where i look there was IPS glow. This is the closest i can get to show full screen of the monitor. As for the room, it's 100% dark the only thing light up is the ROG logo.


Thanks. That's really a keeper right there. Brightness setting?


----------



## MentalBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Thanks. That's really a keeper right there. Brightness setting?


Since i no longer have the one to the left i think it was 50% and the one to the left is 30%, changing it to 50% wouldn't make any different so i didn't bother changing it.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Prad.de gave the PG279Q the equivalent of a 1/5 score for color uniformity and a 2/5 for brightness uniformity. Their reviews are even more in-depth than TFTCentral.
> 
> Another russian review site found their sample had a deviation of more than 1000K, and here's a google translate about what they said about it :
> 
> "But about the uniformity of the color temperature so you will not tell. The range of values is very large - more than 1000 Kelvin. This is a very low result for the monitor at any level, not to mention very expensive PG279Q. The color temperature increases downwards, the average deviation from the center point is 3.7% maximum - 8.8%. I want to believe that we were just very unlucky with the instance. Otherwise - a guard ..."
> 
> Just because these IPS panels run at higher refresh rates does not in any way make them an "entirely new technology". They are still IPS panels. Furthermore, people who buy IPS gaming monitors are obviously after a better picture quality, which this monitor does not provide due to the low quality of the panel. Might as well buy a TN...


You are just reinforcing my original point. Read the reviews before buying the monitor, and set your expectations accordingly. There is so much unmerited whining in this thread about this display not being worth the price tag, and how you wish you never would have bought it.

....so read the reviews before you buy it and look elsewhere if you can't handle the negatives that they state. You aren't entitled to anything just because you paid X amount of money. If you need an example, look at Beats headphones.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You are just reinforcing my original point. Read the reviews before buying the monitor, and set your expectations accordingly. There is so much unmerited whining in this thread about this display not being worth the price tag, and how you wish you never would have bought it.
> 
> ....so read the reviews before you buy it and look elsewhere if you can't handle the negatives that they state. You aren't entitled to anything just because you paid X amount of money. If you need an example, look at Beats headphones.


I did. That's why I got the XB271HU, since the panel in that one is actually decent, unlike the Asus' (despite your claim that this "entirely new technology" can't be compared to other IPS panels in terms of uniformity/BLB)

We are however absolutely allowed to have an opinion about a product and whether it's a good value. I do agree that some people in here have unreasonable expectations, however this panel fares worse than bottom of the barrel panels found in $150 monitors in terms of quality, which is not acceptable.


----------



## Iching

I returned the open box to newegg and received one from Amazon Warehouse that I ordered two days go. This one was "the box may be damages the item is in pristine and perfect condition". Amazon didn't disappoint again, the box was inside another brown box. The monitor came in brand new with Asus tapes all over. It seems it was opened by Amazon QC on one side because of the tiny dent on the box. This one is May batch.


----------



## KenjiS

I might have done something silly...

I just ordered a 279Q to replace my XL2730Z...

I also do photo editing on my rig(not professionally, i stick to sRGB colorspace) and i dont have space on my desk for a second monitor. I want one monitor that does it all.. The BenQ is ok, seriously is, but its still TN...

Not being silly am i?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I did. That's why I got the XB271HU, since the panel in that one is actually decent, unlike the Asus' (despite your claim that this "entirely new technology" can't be compared to other IPS panels in terms of uniformity/BLB)
> 
> We are however absolutely allowed to have an opinion about a product and whether it's a good value. I do agree that some people in here have unreasonable expectations, however this panel fares worse than bottom of the barrel panels found in $150 monitors in terms of quality, which is not acceptable.


Then why are you even posting in this thread if all you're going to do is berate the display? Go post in the XB271HU thread.

Your claims are absolutely hyperbolic and unreasonable.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I might have done something silly...
> 
> I just ordered a 279Q to replace my XL2730Z...
> 
> I also do photo editing on my rig(not professionally, i stick to sRGB colorspace) and i dont have space on my desk for a second monitor. I want one monitor that does it all.. The BenQ is ok, seriously is, but its still TN...
> 
> Not being silly am i?


I know exactly what you're saying and thats why I was interested in this monitor as well. Its IPS right, so that must be good.

Sadly it all depends on your sample. If you get the right one without the yellowish tint it could be a great monitor. But if you, like me, get a monitor with luminance uniformity issues that could be a problem for your creative work. I've send mine back. 3 in total all because the upper (or the left) 30%-40% part of the panel was yellowish while the rest (60-70%) was a good white.

If you are familiar with tools like photoshop or lightroom you can do the following:

1) make a photo of your monitor in dark conditions with a white fullscreen page configured (F11 in web browser and visit: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=2).
2) open the photo in lightroom
3) remove all the highlights (-100)
4) remove all the blacks (-100)
5) turn up the Luminance to 100 in the Noise Reduction tab.

You'll end up with a picture like this:


This is an exaggerated version of the luminance uniformity but you now know if your panel has uniformity issues. Next step is to see if the yellowish parts of the monitor bother you enough while working with it. In my case those yellowish parts resulted in a 10-15% color change compared to the more whitish parts. Right now you would be better of with a Dell S2716DG (TN) if you look at the uniformity. However TN is not that great for colour accuracy.

I'm waiting for my retailer to find me a panel without the atrocious yellowish tint and large amount.


----------



## Anoxy

The problem with that method of course, is that your photograph is contingent on the efficacy of your camera. And is it a RAW image that you're altering?


----------



## KenjiS

Switching TN for TN seems like a poor move tho. I already have a 2730Z

guess ill find out if i win the panel lottery.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Switching TN for TN seems like a poor move tho. I already have a 2730Z
> 
> guess ill find out if i win the panel lottery.


Yeah, and make sure you calibrate it first before passing judgement. I'd start with Asus's own profiles and then give the ones on TFT Central a shot.

I also love the blue light reduction feature of this, so I don't have to use f.lux anymore....f.lux always screws with the performance of my games for some reason.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Switching TN for TN seems like a poor move tho. I already have a 2730Z
> 
> guess ill find out if i win the panel lottery.


Keep us informed KenjiS. If I have some proof the panels are good enough for photo editing and normal stuff like web browsing and word processing I will start searching for a panel from the same manufactory date.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, and make sure you calibrate it first before passing judgement. I'd start with Asus's own profiles and then give the ones on TFT Central a shot.
> 
> I also love the blue light reduction feature of this, so I don't have to use f.lux anymore....f.lux always screws with the performance of my games for some reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> Keep us informed KenjiS. If I have some proof the panels are good enough for photo editing and normal stuff like web browsing and word processing I will start searching for a panel from the same manufactory date.


Alright, and i use a Spyder 5 to calibrate







So yeah... I use TFTCentral and them to get the brightness around the right 120cd/m figure then use the Spyder5 to dial the color in and profile it


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Then why are you even posting in this thread if all you're going to do is berate the display? Go post in the XB271HU thread.


To inform potential buyers on the fence due to quality issues, and buyers unhappy with their unit's quality.

There's still a lot of misinformation being spread, such as how playing lottery will eventually give you a perfect panel (there's some kind of ceiling dictated by the panel design, even the best PG279Q panel still won't match a good XB271HU panel), or that the XB271HU and PG279Q use the same panel (once again not the case, they are different parts and the former is obviously the better performer).

And it's not just about the uniformity either... the PG279Q is also notorious for extreme backlight bleed, once again significantly more than the XB271HU on average. Dead pixels are about the same on either I'd say.

If you're happy with your unit, good for you. In the end this is the only thing that matters. But the experience you got is not the norm for this monitor. You got lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Your claims are absolutely hyperbolic and unreasonable.


My claims are backed by my personal experience with those monitors as well as that of pro reviewers and many more users on this thread. There's absolutely nothing unreasonable about that.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> To inform potential buyers on the fence due to quality issues, and buyers unhappy with their unit's quality.
> 
> There's still a lot of misinformation being spread, such as how playing lottery will eventually give you a perfect panel (there's some kind of ceiling dictated by the panel design, even the best PG279Q panel still won't match a good XB271HU panel), or that the XB271HU and PG279Q use the same panel (once again not the case, they are different parts and the former is obviously the better performer).


The problem with your valiant mission to "inform potential buyers" is that the XB271HU has the exact same QC issues. Just read reviews on e-tailer websites like Amazon. Endless complaints about QC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> But the experience you got is not the norm for this monitor. You got lucky.


So the same can be said for you and your XB271HU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> My claims are backed by my personal experience with those monitors as well as that of pro reviewers and many more users on this thread. There's absolutely nothing unreasonable about that.


Oh, so I got lucky with my monitor, but you didn't? Give me a break. Have some consistency. You're misleading people with your dogmatic BS.


----------



## KenjiS

I almost looked like an idiot and posted stuff from the XB271HK review instead of the HU on TFTCentral

Really need better naming schemes here


----------



## jlp0209

Both the Acer XB271HU and Asus PG279Q have the same QC issues and it takes luck to get a winner either way. Anoxy got lucky with his Asus just like I got lucky with my Acer. I think all Pereb is saying is that based on people's experiences on this forum and his own experience, we have seen greater likelihood of success with the Acer. I gave up after 5-ish samples of the Asus. I've posted earlier in this thread my horrible samples of the PG279Q just like I have in the Acer thread w/ awful XB271s.

I've gone through at least 5 Asus monitors since December 2015. My last one was after Asus supposedly checked all monitors shipped to U.S. for BLB. It was a joke, horrible BLB and I recall dead pixels. And of course based on serial number didn't qualify for Asus replacement because it apparently had already been checked. I posted about it earlier in this thread.

All Asus samples had combo of dead + stuck pixels, clusters of "hot spots", severe BLB, or horrible uniformity. My uniformity observations were backed up my colorimeter luminance testing that I posted. There was a difference of at least 700K from top to bottom of the screen. This is seen on countless reviews as well as posts in this thread. It is common for the top 1/3 to be much darker than the rest of the screen. I'm not going to dig up the link earlier in this thread, but there was some store that reviewed 20 Asus monitors at the same time w/ photos and I think only 2 of them had minimal BLB. So yes, you got very lucky with your Asus if none of these issues apply.

The same holds true for Acer. I went through 10 - 12 samples of the XB271 and 5 - 6 samples of the XB270 before that. Rather than the top 1/3 of the screen being much darker, the issue with the XB271 is side to side uniformity or brown splotch on part of the screen. Countless users have posted photos (myself included) of one half of the screen being a totally different hue vs the other half. Generally speaking though, people have posted better results with the Acer.

Both monitors are a total crapshoot but once you score a winner it can be the best monitor you've ever used.


----------



## KenjiS

Which, to be fair, is rediculous

Then again last year I went through...

PG278Q - The top half of the screen was magenta, bottom was green, could not calibrate for uniformity at all, did NOT realize it was defective until I saw one at NCIX in Canada that worked right. Had I known I'd have exchanged

MG278Q (The IPS Freesync one) - HORRIFIC BLB that covered from the right side to the center, Was awful, I think i only bothered to plug it in and the minute windows was booting i went "oh heck no" and boxed it back up.. Thats how bad the BLB was

BenQ BL3200 - Few dead pixels.. By "few" i mean 1-2.. I may or may not have exchanged for another but i returned it for other reasons

Samsung S34E790C - Not defective in any way.. So.. yay? Just hated 21:9...

BenQ XL2730Z - The one I kept, Really been a good monitor for the most part, Only looking to replace because I'm finding TN harder to live with than expected for photo editing and ETC... It does have a bit of bleed now along the entire bottom edge of the screen, if I keep the PG279Q I may sell it off (Being honest with the BLB problem obviously.. its one reason i want to replace it)

Frankly i get the odd bad monitor but when you get people saying they went through a dozen different ones, with pictures proving they're not being picky, theres a problem


----------



## jlp0209

I'd actually tell people to not buy either the PG279Q or XB271 at this time. Not until they start shipping monitors out with the updated firmware that resolves the "vertical line down screen" issue. It is total BS that we have to send the monitors back to Asus / Acer to perform the update. I'm not sure Asus even has the firmware yet, Acer apparently does. But it has been a disaster. On the official Acer forum someone sent his monitor in to get the firmware update. Acer sent back a totally different monitor AND it had the old firmware on it. That's just so wrong.

I can no longer take either of these companies seriously because of these business practices and non-existent quality control. My next motherboard will not be an Asus.

Once Viewsonic and AOC (and others) release their G-sync monitors, if they don't have a vertical line / firmware issue, I will be selling my Acer.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I can no longer take either of these companies seriously because of these business practices and non-existent quality control. My next motherboard will not be an Asus.


I agree that people should boycott Asus and Acer when it comes to monitors. Their track record is lacking. But i don't think you should stop buying their other products, especially if they have served you well and they're regarded, in general, as good. Asus motherboards are an example.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I'd actually tell people to not buy either the PG279Q or XB271 at this time. Not until they start shipping monitors out with the updated firmware that resolves the "vertical line down screen" issue. It is total BS that we have to send the monitors back to Asus / Acer to perform the update. I'm not sure Asus even has the firmware yet, Acer apparently does. But it has been a disaster. On the official Acer forum someone sent his monitor in to get the firmware update. Acer sent back a totally different monitor AND it had the old firmware on it. That's just so wrong.
> 
> I can no longer take either of these companies seriously because of these business practices and non-existent quality control. My next motherboard will not be an Asus.
> 
> Once Viewsonic and AOC (and others) release their G-sync monitors, if they don't have a vertical line / firmware issue, I will be selling my Acer.


I've never observed this vertical line issue. How can I reproduce it?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I've never observed this vertical line issue. How can I reproduce it?


It just happens. You'll see a vertical line down one side of your screen that is from the center of your screen, if that makes sense. For example, a racing game. You'll see part of the car or image that's in the center of your screen along one side of your screen. If you have some time to kill do some back reading, people have posted all about this in this thread and the Acer one. It affects every single monitor.

When it happens to me I just turn the monitor off and on again, and it goes away. Not yet enough of a pain to cause me to send my monitor to Acer. It took me almost 5 months to get a near perfect panel and it is not leaving my sight.


----------



## d0mmie

Does anyone know if the PG279Q is Thunderbolt 2 compatible (not for daisy chaining)?


----------



## p0isonapple

G3 Serial PG279Q I got tonight to replace my poor quality XB271HU.

Yellow Tint


Brightness @ 28


Brightness @ 50


Yellow Tint


What a plop.


----------



## Anoxy

Yikes. You have blue light filter turned off right lol?

I kinda wanna buy another one of these to see if I just got lucky or if we just got all the good ones here in Japan.


----------



## p0isonapple

Yep, that is blue filter off, overclock off, all settings stock as a rock except brightness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yikes. You have blue light filter turned off right lol?
> 
> I kinda wanna buy another one of these to see if I just got lucky or if we just got all the good ones here in Japan.


----------



## MentalBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> G3 Serial PG279Q I got tonight to replace my poor quality XB271HU.
> 
> Yellow Tint
> 
> 
> Brightness @ 28
> 
> 
> Brightness @ 50
> 
> 
> Yellow Tint
> 
> 
> What a plop.


I would recommend that you try out G2 or wait for G8. I heard that every new PG279Q will be tested in a dark room before shipping them. However i can't guarantee you


----------



## KickAssCop

What is the vertical line issue? I have never seen it. Any SS?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> It just happens. You'll see a vertical line down one side of your screen that is from the center of your screen, if that makes sense. For example, a racing game. You'll see part of the car or image that's in the center of your screen along one side of your screen. If you have some time to kill do some back reading, people have posted all about this in this thread and the Acer one. It affects every single monitor.
> 
> When it happens to me I just turn the monitor off and on again, and it goes away. Not yet enough of a pain to cause me to send my monitor to Acer. It took me almost 5 months to get a near perfect panel and it is not leaving my sight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What is the vertical line issue? I have never seen it. Any SS?


I just asked that like 5 posts ago.


----------



## KickAssCop

Well I don't have that issue in the two panels I used so saying every panel has it, is a bit far fetched.
The most issue I have is a flicker when windows loads (due to change in refresh it seems) or when I change refresh rates.


----------



## Anoxy

I have had it. It's very easy to miss if nothing is moving on your monitor. Turning the monitor off and on again makes it disappear. I haven't identified any triggers because it doesn't happen frequently enough.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> G3 Serial PG279Q I got tonight to replace my poor quality XB271HU.
> 
> Yellow Tint
> 
> 
> Yellow Tint
> 
> 
> What a plop.


I know how you feel. Its terrible.
I've contacted ASUS to ask them if they were aware of the yellow tint issue but they said they were only aware of the backlight bleed issue.
I then send him links to a hand full of negative reviews on amazon where people are complaining about the yellowish tint issue. He told me he would ask a specialist to look into this.

The last monitor I had (manufacturing date: march 2016), had a QC sticker on the box and backlight bleed was minimal, however the yellowish tint was still there.

To be continued


----------



## Daffi

Bought the Rog Swift 9Q for less than market value as it was already open, it was already ready open but it was as good as new.

Very slight bleed at the bottom left corner but considering what some people are getting it's not bad.

Have a look: http://imgur.com/a/QCzEK

What you think?


----------



## Tikerz

I bought a refurbished PG279Q from Newegg.com and it arrived a couple days ago. It arrived perfectly in its original box. Everything was included, all cables sealed. Monitor was in perfect shape. Not even a fingerprint on it, looked brand new. The monitor was given a new serial number starting with G8 so August 2016. It was also given a new model number: PG279Q-X indicating that it's refurbished. They put a sticker over the original serial number on the monitor with the new serial. The original manufacture date was not covered up and showing January 2016. So I don't really know if they put in a new panel or not as part of the refurb process, but at they very least the casing is from January 2016.

First crack at this monitor for me. There is a tiny spot in the upper right hand corner of BLB. When I press on the bezel a bit the BLB goes away.

What do you guys think?

Taken at ISO 200 1/4 sec exposure. A little brighter than what I see with my own eyes.


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffi*
> 
> Bought the Rog Swift 9Q for less than market value as it was already open, it was already ready open but it was as good as new.
> 
> Very slight bleed at the bottom left corner but considering what some people are getting it's not bad.
> 
> Have a look: http://imgur.com/a/QCzEK
> 
> What you think?


Yeah, I can see a couple of BLB spots in the lower left corner. the rest looks like IPS glow to me. Not bad IMO. I'm sure it looks way worse in the pictures because of the exposure on the camera.


----------



## NickLe

@Tikerz
That monitor looks good. At different angles you might see more or less... It looks more like IPS glow.
Something you won't notice playing games etc. Unless you have a really dark scene and look for it, in practice all that will go unnoticed. Good luck


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> @Tikerz
> That monitor looks good. At different angles you might see more or less... It looks more like IPS glow.
> Something you won't notice playing games etc. Unless you have a really dark scene and look for it, in practice all that will go unnoticed. Good luck


Thanks. Yes the glow in the corner does go away if I look more straight at it. $599 shipped from Newegg.com if anyone is feeling lucky to try a refurb. I was impressed.

On another note, I'm using zerocool's ICC profile for the XB271HU with brightness set to 25 instead of 28 and it looks perfect. I tried the TFTCentral profile for the PG279Q but zerocool's looked better IMO.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1560#post_24717748


----------



## TWiST2k

I noticed Amazon in the US had stock for just a few minutes the other night and I pulled the trigger, it is still on back order, but I am hoping the wait will be worth it!


----------



## smonkie

Yesterday I played (and finished) *Inside* for the very first time in my PG279Q, and I couldn't help but noticing the glow on the right bottom all the time. Very sad, because it's a gorgeous game but it's also very dark, especially at the corners.

This IPS glow scum is a plague. I can't remember a piece of hardware equipment destroying my gaming experience like this in a very long time.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yesterday I played (and finished) *Inside* for the very first time in my PG279Q, and I couldn't help but noticing the glow on the right bottom all the time. Very sad, because it's a gorgeous game but it's also very dark, especially at the corners.
> 
> This IPS glow scum is a plague. I can't remember a piece of hardware equipment destroying my gaming experience like this in a very long time.


So don't buy IPS? It's a problem with every single IPS display on the market, unless it's tiny like a cell phone screen. Perhaps try sitting back a bit further.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yesterday I played (and finished) *Inside* for the very first time in my PG279Q, and I couldn't help but noticing the glow on the right bottom all the time. Very sad, because it's a gorgeous game but it's also very dark, especially at the corners.
> 
> This IPS glow scum is a plague. I can't remember a piece of hardware equipment destroying my gaming experience like this in a very long time.


Samsung is coming up with a 27" 1440p VA-based 144Hz monitor, maybe you should try that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Samsung is coming up with a 27" 1440p VA-based 144Hz monitor, maybe you should try that.


I thought that was to be 1080p? Although either way it's curved right? And no G-SYNC or blur reduction.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought that was to be 1080p? Although either way it's curved right? And no G-SYNC or blur reduction.


I heard a 27" 1440p version is to follow later on. I don't really mind lack of G-sync if the panel offers good quality, because at 144Hz the tearing is already practically non-existent.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I heard a 27" 1440p version is to follow later on. I don't really mind lack of G-sync if the panel offers good quality, because at 144Hz the tearing is already practically non-existent.


I see a ton of tearing at 100+ Hz and 100+ FPS without any syncing technology. It's always there without any syncing, just less obvious to some I guess.


----------



## legadema

Is there any user with august 2016 manufacture date with this monitor ?


----------



## OGM3X

Fry's Electronics has them in stock !


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Fry's Electronics has them in stock !


Tnx for reply , asked because wanted to see if if there is anything better in QC with later releases ,i am not from US so can not buy there ,i am still thinking whether to buy this monitor...


----------



## xg4m3

I've given up for now. Too many problems and insecurity for a monitor which costs 900€. Same with XB271H.

I'm curious to see if the XG2703-GS will be any better, but Viewsonic went completely silent with them and thats not a good sign.


----------



## KickAssCop

Get it. It is worth the risk.


----------



## Anoxy

Maybe try the Eizo Foris? Freesync, not G-Sync though.


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Maybe try the Eizo Foris? Freesync, not G-Sync though.


If Eizo Foris was suggestion for me ,i would only go for G-sync monitor because i have asus 980 ti stix graphic card...


----------



## KenjiS

I'm still waiting on mine, Amazon backordered..supposedly be here wednesday


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Get it. It is worth the risk.


I just got an update on my Amazon order and I should have mine on the 6th!

Got a second update, should be here Wednesday!


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I noticed Amazon in the US had stock for just a few minutes the other night and I pulled the trigger, it is still on back order, but I am hoping the wait will be worth it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I just got an update on my Amazon order and I should have mine on the 6th!
> 
> Got a second update, should be here Wednesday!


New or refurb? Let us know how yours is. Use ISO 200 on your phone or camera and 1/4 shutter speed when taking a picture of BLB in a dark room. That will give a good representation of what the eyes see.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tikerz*
> 
> New or refurb? Let us know how yours is. Use ISO 200 on your phone or camera and 1/4 shutter speed when taking a picture of BLB in a dark room. That will give a good representation of what the eyes see.


Brand new from Amazon prime, should be here Wednesday, I am so excited haha, I hope I dont have any major QC issues.

I got a Nexus 6 I will see if the default app will give me those settings and if not I will download one of the more pro camera apps to do some testing! I will keep you guys updated on my results since these should be the newest hardware releases at this point!


----------



## iLeakStuff

Just ordered the PG279Q here in Norway.
Got confirmed from the shop that it is a G8.

Will update this thread when I get to test it these coming days


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Just ordered the PG279Q here in Norway.
> Got confirmed from the shop that it is a G8.
> 
> Will update this thread when I get to test it these coming days


What does G8 mean?

New revision I guess, the newer the better hopefully lol.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> What does G8 mean?
> 
> New revision I guess, the newer the better hopefully lol.


Im not 100% certain but I think the G8 is said to be the revision where they have started to manually inspect the monitors to ensure it passes their quality controls regarding dead pixels and light bleed etc. Maybe they started a little bit earlier, but G8 should be the best.

Asus promised they would step up their game regarding this, and from the reviews Ive seen lately, G8 seems to be the best. You can find good G2, G5 etc too, but that was more of a lottery.

But as I said, will report back when I have recieved the monitor and had chance to test it.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> What does G8 mean?
> 
> New revision I guess, the newer the better hopefully lol.


The way I understand it G is the year so 2016 and 8 is the month so August. I have a G8 serial but it's a refurb. They give the refurbs new serials so it was refurbished this month.


----------



## Anoxy

Mine is a G1. lol


----------



## Tikerz

The original manufacture date on mine is January 2016 so it was a G1 before refurbishment lol


----------



## XionaxLomax

*Good news regarding the yellowish tint issue.*

After sharing my concerns with a support specialist from ASUS USA, and showing him around 10 negative reviews on amazon of customers complaining about the yellowish tint, he asked HQ for an explanation. Today the support specialist replied back to me telling me that ASUS HQ confirmed the issue and that the yellowish tint is because of a problem with the panels polarizer module. They've asked the panel supplier to change the polarizer module in January 2016.

The question now is when the supplier will fix the panels polarizer module and deliver new versions of the panel to ASUS so they can be installed in the PG279Q models. I've asked them if they can tell me when they will start shipping the PG279Q with the new panel so i'm looking forward to their reply.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> They've asked the panel supplier to change the polarizer module in Januari 2016. .


Assuming you meant January, they asked the supplier to change the panels nearly 7 months ago, and they still haven't? I'm confused.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Assuming you meant January, they asked the supplier to change the panels nearly 7 months ago, and they still haven't? I'm confused.


Yeah, still waiting for their reply. Would be great if they can tell us the issue is solved for displays manufactured after a certain date.
I was also wondering, what would ASUS do with the panels they've already bought from the panel supplier. If 50% of the customers don't care about the yellowish tint or simple aren't noticing it. I can imagine ASUS is first trying to sell the "old" panels because calling them all back would cost a lot of money.


----------



## Ben38

Hello,

Have you seen this? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?87380-Firmware-Update-for-ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q

I have this issue. It's not a big issue since you just have to turn OFF/ON the screen to get rid of it (until the next time) but I think I'll RMA it


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben38*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Have you seen this? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?87380-Firmware-Update-for-ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q
> 
> I have this issue. It's not a big issue since you just have to turn OFF/ON the screen to get rid of it (until the next time) but I think I'll RMA it


It will be nice to get rid of the problem, but the price you could pay could be WAY HIGHER to a simple line which appears a few times. Sending the monitor could cause a number of problems, from damaging the monitor, make BLB worse or even Asus sending back another one.

If you have won the panel lottery (as I think I did) I don't really know if it could be a wise thing to do.


----------



## Ben38

Thanks for the advice, you're probably right, i don't know Asus customer service and it's not a very annoying issue (it's just psychological







).

And I think I had a good one :

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=121175Glow2.jpg


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben38*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, you're probably right, i don't know Asus customer service and it's not a very annoying issue (it's just psychological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> And I think I had a good one :
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=121175Glow2.jpg


Did you take that picture from 30 feet out? lol


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben38*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Have you seen this? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?87380-Firmware-Update-for-ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q
> 
> I have this issue. It's not a big issue since you just have to turn OFF/ON the screen to get rid of it (until the next time) but I think I'll RMA it


That sounds like a pain in the *** having to ship it back to them. I haven't experience this issue yet knock on wood.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Assuming you meant January, they asked the supplier to change the panels nearly 7 months ago, and they still haven't? I'm confused.


Bet they have already begun using these new modules. The reseller I spoke to few days ago said the yellow tint is mostly gone on the newest models


----------



## Ben38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tikerz*
> 
> Did you take that picture from 30 feet out? lol


Nope. More like 12 inches


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben38*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Have you seen this? https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?87380-Firmware-Update-for-ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q
> 
> I have this issue. It's not a big issue since you just have to turn OFF/ON the screen to get rid of it (until the next time) but I think I'll RMA it


Is Asus paying for shipping? Do they still send the monitors back with scratches?


----------



## KenjiS

Mine should be here today

Kind of annoyed however, I paid for next day shipping to get it yesterday based on the expected ship/arrival date, then they ended up not shipping it until yesterday morning instead of monday and not telling me until the last minute..

I'm going out and going to be decently busy for a few hours and i dont want it sitting outside, id rather have had it delivered yesterday or thursday :/ I'm mad cause I paid $20 and wasnt told until last minute basically about the delay


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Bet they have already begun using these new modules. The reseller I spoke to few days ago said the yellow tint is mostly gone on the newest models


I hope that will be clarified soon when I get a reply from ASUS USA. In march the old modules were still used.


----------



## KenjiS

ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!









And it appears i lucked out. I got a good one. Image is consistent corner to corner and up and down, verified as it calibrated on my Spyder5 (Which cycles through multiple full screen colors) I dont have any wonky color cast say top/bottom difference or anythihng

Have not attempted to overclock it..

But anyways, Of course "pics or it didnt happen" is a thing...So have a few pictures i hope demonstrate things..

20160831_175434 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160831_175806 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160831_175817 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160831_175835 by Trevor H, on Flickr

(The brown to the right is my curtains over my window NOT the monitor lol)

Uncalibrated by Trevor H, on Flickr

Calibrated by Trevor H, on Flickr

Finale 3 by Trevor H, on Flickr

So far? my photos DO look better, a few look very very off because i processed them on the old monitor. the better viewing angle is SO nice, and the AG coating on this thing is far better.. Dont notice a difference in motion....

Time to go try some games and see what GSync is like now


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it appears i lucked out. I got a good one. Image is consistent corner to corner and up and down, verified as it calibrated on my Spyder5 (Which cycles through multiple full screen colors) I dont have any wonky color cast say top/bottom difference or anythihng
> 
> Have not attempted to overclock it..
> 
> But anyways, Of course "pics or it didnt happen" is a thing...So have a few pictures i hope demonstrate things..
> 
> 20160831_175434 by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> 20160831_175806 by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> 20160831_175817 by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> 20160831_175835 by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> (The brown to the right is my curtains over my window NOT the monitor lol)
> 
> Uncalibrated by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> Calibrated by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> Finale 3 by Trevor H, on Flickr
> 
> So far? my photos DO look better, a few look very very off because i processed them on the old monitor. the better viewing angle is SO nice, and the AG coating on this thing is far better.. Dont notice a difference in motion....
> 
> Time to go try some games and see what GSync is like now


Very nice ,what is manufacture date on this unit ?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> Very nice ,what is manufacture date on this unit ?


If you tell me where to find it ill be happy to answer.. i looked and didnt see it...


----------



## legadema

It should be at the bottom of the monitor (not stand) ,next to ports , white sticker with info...


----------



## KenjiS

Yep i just found it, i love they hid it like that.. lol

May 2016


----------



## legadema

Thanks for info ,your unit is pretty much new release , that gives me hope that i can get one without blb and/or ips glow...
Enjoy in your new monitor


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info ,your unit is pretty much new release , that gives me hope that i can get one without blb and/or ips glow...
> Enjoy in your new monitor


I played 30 minutes of Deus Ex Mankind Divided and im already sold on this being worth the upgrade from my XL2730Z...

the IPS panel is just that much better.. and GSync is DEFINITELY noticable now compared to my experience last year

as for IPS glow this is the best IPS ive had in that regard.. and something about the screen everything just looks like its floating in front of me ATM..

Have not overclocked to 165hz yet btw, not sure i am going to...


----------



## legadema

Yes gsync is real thing







IPS too... I will order this monitor next week ,but i need to wait up to one month because they do not have in stock ,that is how i was told,hopefully i will not need RMA , if i get one like yours it would be perfect...


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I played 30 minutes of Deus Ex Mankind Divided and im already sold on this being worth the upgrade from my XL2730Z...
> 
> the IPS panel is just that much better.. and GSync is DEFINITELY noticable now compared to my experience last year
> 
> as for IPS glow this is the best IPS ive had in that regard.. and something about the screen everything just looks like its floating in front of me ATM..
> 
> Have not overclocked to 165hz yet btw, not sure i am going to...


Awesome! Looks good! Would you mind sharing your ICC profile and your settings? Thanks!


----------



## KenjiS

ASUSRoGSwiftPG279Q-3.zip 2k .zip file
Sure

Scenery Mode, Brightness 25, Contrast 50, Saturation 50, Colour Temp Normal

Profile attached below


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ASUSRoGSwiftPG279Q-3.zip 2k .zip file
> Sure
> 
> Scenery Mode, Brightness 25, Contrast 50, Saturation 50, Colour Temp Normal
> 
> Profile attached below


Thanks! What were your targets for color temperature, luminance, and gamma? Yours is warmer than what I was using before and the colors are more saturated. It doesn't look bad on my panel, just different.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tikerz*
> 
> Thanks! What were your targets for color temperature, luminance, and gamma? Yours is warmer than what I was using before and the colors are more saturated. It doesn't look bad on my panel, just different.


Mine is calibrated by the Spyder 5 really, i dont get to set a target or anything, to my knowledge it targets Gamma 2.2 and sRGB colorspace..

To my eyes it looks more like my old Dell 2410 or PB278Q, just with far less glow and FAR better handling of dark scenes. Its also possibly a case of room lighting, my room is very dark as you could see from my pictures, so.. that could also be it

Of course GPU can change everything, When i was diagnosing something and switched my 980Ti for my old 970 and had the profile loaded from my 980 Ti, the monitor looked completely borked


----------



## Motor7000

Hi guys! I just bought mine yesterday. It is funny because I bought it in August and manufacture date also is August ). Looks like it was delivered right from factory to my home







. And this is my third PG279Q. First one I bought in June and I returned it to store because it had dark spot, second one had something like dirt. Both of them were built in February. All of them were sealed with original Asus tape, but only third monitor doesn't have any mentioned issues.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Mine is calibrated by the Spyder 5 really, i dont get to set a target or anything, to my knowledge it targets Gamma 2.2 and sRGB colorspace..
> 
> To my eyes it looks more like my old Dell 2410 or PB278Q, just with far less glow and FAR better handling of dark scenes. Its also possibly a case of room lighting, my room is very dark as you could see from my pictures, so.. that could also be it
> 
> Of course GPU can change everything, When i was diagnosing something and switched my 980Ti for my old 970 and had the profile loaded from my 980 Ti, the monitor looked completely borked


Great news! could you perform another test? Put two google homepage screens on top of eachother on the right side of the monitor and see if there is a yellowish tint. End result is that the top window will be darker then the window below. If thats not the case repeat on left side of the monitor.



If thats still not the case, congratulations. I'll be trying to get a model from that manufactor date as well


----------



## legadema

Good to know, put some pictures man







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motor7000*
> 
> Hi guys! I just bought mine yesterday. It is funny because I bought it in August and manufacture date also is August ). Looks like it was delivered right from factory to my home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And this is my third PG279Q. First one I bought in June and I returned it to store because it had dark spot, second one had something like dirt. Both of them were built in February. All of them were sealed with original Asus tape, but only third monitor doesn't have any mentioned issues.


----------



## TWiST2k

Ok got my new one from Amazon prime, it is a G5 (was expecting an 8 boo) the BLB is basically non-existant and the IPS glow is very small on the slight right and left edges, very uniform as well. BUT I am noticing the left side of the screen is slightly more yellow then the right and its really bumming my trip.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Ok got my new one from Amazon prime, it is a G5 (was expecting an 8 boo) the BLB is basically non-existant and the IPS glow is very small on the slight right and left edges, very uniform as well. BUT I am noticing the left side of the screen is slightly more yellow then the right and its really bumming my trip.


Send it back. Its a problem with the panel and ASUS is aware of this. They've asked the panel manufactor to solve this as soon as possible since January 2016


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> Very nice ,what is manufacture date on this unit ?


Great panel congratulations !!!

thats that famous G8?


----------



## Iching

G5LM owner here. Manufactured date is May 2016. Ordered from Amazon Warehouse. It was brand new.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> Great news! could you perform another test? Put two google homepage screens on top of eachother on the right side of the monitor and see if there is a yellowish tint. End result is that the top window will be darker then the window below. If thats not the case repeat on left side of the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> If thats still not the case, congratulations. I'll be trying to get a model from that manufactor date as well


Mine looks perfect









Now im worried more about the saturation thing lol. Tho thats settings and calibration, not the monitor


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Mine looks perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im worried more about the saturation thing lol. Tho thats settings and calibration, not the monitor


I was using this guy's ICC profile and it looked really good on my monitor. He calibrated on the Acer but it's the same panel.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1560#post_24717748

Take a look. Maybe you can get a better calibration?


----------



## AnimeNY

I have an October 2015 Model and its pretty good zero dead pixels, and no dust however i has some noticeable backlight bleed on the bottom right and upper right corner (under Dark scenes) and i haven't really notice any yellow tint I will check again when i get home.

Does anyone think its worth RMA'ing mine in an attempt to get a new G8 Model?I love this monitor and the biggest issue that i have is the backlight bleed i figured it wasn't worth it back then since the odds of getting a worse monitor were stacked however based on recent news more people seem to be happy with the newer models.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimeNY*
> 
> I have an October 2015 Model and its pretty good zero dead pixels, and no dust however i has some noticeable backlight bleed on the bottom right and upper right corner (under Dark scenes) and i haven't really notice any yellow tint I will check again when i get home.
> 
> Does anyone think its worth RMA'ing mine in an attempt to get a new G8 Model?I love this monitor and the biggest issue that i have is the backlight bleed i figured it wasn't worth it back then since the odds of getting a worse monitor were stacked however based on recent news more people seem to be happy with the newer models.


Take a picture with ISO set at 200 and post it so we can see how bad it is.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tikerz*
> 
> I was using this guy's ICC profile and it looked really good on my monitor. He calibrated on the Acer but it's the same panel.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/1560#post_24717748
> 
> Take a look. Maybe you can get a better calibration?


Eh i try to stick to my spyder 5 and such. im just wondering if it actually IS too saturated. I love how it looks however....

just wish i could verify the calibration end result or something. I COULD reprofile in the sRGB setting


----------



## KenjiS

Ok i recalibrated in the sRGB mode.. a lot less saturated, but far more "accurate"

Still saturated and punchy when it needs to be but its toned down around the edges









Still 25 brightness (you have to adjust brightness in another mode before switching to the sRGB preset) on the sRGB preset, Recalibrated on the Spyder5

AsusRoGSwiftPG279Q-7.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok i recalibrated in the sRGB mode.. a lot less saturated, but far more "accurate"
> 
> Still saturated and punchy when it needs to be but its toned down around the edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still 25 brightness (you have to adjust brightness in another mode before switching to the sRGB preset) on the sRGB preset, Recalibrated on the Spyder5
> 
> AsusRoGSwiftPG279Q-7.zip 2k .zip file


A little too warm (whites were reddish/orange) for my panel so I manually adjusted the RGB settings and it now looks great. Thanks for your work!

These are the settings I used:

User Mode, (R Gain 99) (G Gain 93) (B Gain 97)


----------



## Motor7000

I didn't calibrate anything. I just selected profile "Normal" instead of "User". The user profile, with default settings, was too warm. Actually on all monitors I had before, I used only factory presets.
And you know what guys? I think it's time to buy the PG279Q. Looks like Asus finally fixed all issues. As I said mine built in August and it's just perfect comparing with previous two, built in February, I had before. Maybe tomorrow I'll post few photos.


----------



## Anoxy

Calibration is largely pointless unless you have a reference monitor for comparison or a professional calibration tool. Your eyes will likely get used to anything given a short time.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Calibration is largely pointless unless you have a reference monitor for comparison or a professional calibration tool. Your eyes will likely get used to anything given a short time.


Do you get paid to say silly things?

Because, everytime i check this thread, there you are, working overtime.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Do you get paid to say silly things?
> 
> Because, everytime i check this thread, there you are, working overtime.


Am I wrong? Please explain. Are you trying to say your eyes are a reliable calibration tool?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Am I wrong? Please explain.


I was focusing more on your assertion that one's eyes will eventually get used to "anything". Well, maybe, to an extent, but even without a colorimeter, why would one have to adjust to inaccurate colors if there's some sort of middle ground?

I wouldn't be picky about your wording in the first place, but i've already witnessed several pages of you berating consumers for not wanting a monitor without decent uniformity and coming up with excuses for the manufacturers.


----------



## KenjiS

You can do SOME adjustment by eye, at least eyeball to get correct gamma and ETC.. it wont be 100% but getting as close to Gamma 2.2 as possible is nice

Would be awesome if games could respect colorspace however.. Nothing more annoying than a game that doesnt.. Which is why actually eyeballing some adjustments to get "close" on the screen is important, and having a screen that looks good sans a LUT profile is a nice thing.

The Spyder 5 was on sale at B&H recently BTW, if you're dropping $800 on any monitor IMHO its worth it to drop the money on at least a Spyder 5 Express or something...

ANYWAYS my PG279Q experience is far better than my PG278Q and MG278 experiences last year.... I will possibly write up a review... I'm finding GSync to be better now than last year (Where i thought it honestly was a "meh" feature..)


----------



## iLeakStuff

Not really accurate colour representation if you use a profile that was generated by a guy with a much different lighting in his room.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XionaxLomax*
> 
> Send it back. Its a problem with the panel and ASUS is aware of this. They've asked the panel manufactor to solve this as soon as possible since January 2016


They were out of stock when I requested my exchange so I had to do a straight return, but low and behold, Amazon prime got just a couple in stock briefly last night and I was able to pick one up in time. It will arrive on Wed, so I will wait till it gets here so I can side by side compare.


----------



## XionaxLomax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> They were out of stock when I requested my exchange so I had to do a straight return, but low and behold, Amazon prime got just a couple in stock briefly last night and I was able to pick one up in time. It will arrive on Wed, so I will wait till it gets here so I can side by side compare.


Another episode of monitor bingo! I've had a total of 4 send back and waiting till my supplier can deliver me a post august model. Why? because of the potential firmware issue which requires owners to send it back to asus for a firmware upgrade.....


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I was focusing more on your assertion that one's eyes will eventually get used to "anything". Well, maybe, to an extent, but even without a colorimeter, why would one have to adjust to inaccurate colors if there's some sort of middle ground?
> 
> I wouldn't be picky about your wording in the first place, but i've already witnessed several pages of you berating consumers for not wanting a monitor without decent uniformity and coming up with excuses for the manufacturers.


Hardly berating consumers. More like challenging childish and fanatical comments about this monitor being "the worst monitor they have ever used" and it being "worse than a 100 dollar monitor"

Such comments add nothing to the conversation, and really come off as immature and myopic. I'm just here to say dial it down a bit. It's like people who have one bug in a game and call it "literally unplayable."


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hardly berating consumers. More like challenging childish and fanatical comments about this monitor being "the worst monitor they have ever used" and it being "worse than a 100 dollar monitor"


It's true that people exaggerated in their response, but one can easily synthesize what they mean from their hyperbole. It is true that the right $150-200 monitors have better uniformity than most of the PG279Q units (older revisions, anyway). I've used $150-200 Dell IPS monitors extensively at the office, and i can assure you that uniformity is IMMENSELY better than what was seen in some of these pictures and measurements by review sites.

It's an inescapable truth that the QC on these monitors is (or, at least, was) really bad, and a consumer paying $800 for one has the right to feel outraged. Luckily, it seems that both Samsung and LG have seen fit to join the high refresh competition and that the QC on these monitors seems to have better lately. 2017 will be testament to the righteousness of the very consumers you were "challenging", as you put it.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's true that people exaggerated in their response, but one can easily synthesize what they mean from their hyperbole. *It is true that the right $150-200 monitors have better uniformity than most of the PG279Q units (older revisions, anyway). I've used $150-200 Dell IPS monitors extensively at the office, and i can assure you that uniformity is IMMENSELY better than what was seen in some of these pictures and measurements by review sites.*
> 
> It's an inescapable truth that the QC on these monitors is (or, at least, was) really bad, and a consumer paying $800 for one has the right to feel outraged. Luckily, it seems that both Samsung and LG have seen fit to join the high refresh competition and that the QC on these monitors seems to have better lately. 2017 will be testament to the righteousness of the very consumers you were "challenging", as you put it.


I fully agree with you, but that's my point. Uniformity is only *one* aspect of this monitor, and one that the majority of users _do not notice or care about_. The fact is, any other 150-200 dollar monitor will not get you half the features of this package.

I do light Photoshop, gaming, and other normal tasks on my monitor, and a slight yellow tint on a portion of my screen has absolutely no detriment to these things...the same goes for most other people who are buying this as a "gaming monitor" which is what it is advertised as. If I bought a monitor marketed as a professional photo editing display with 100% accurate color reproduction, etc. I would be outraged. But I feel I got what I was expecting. A kickass, high refresh rate, G-Sync capable, IPS with fantastic viewing angles, feature packed display with great build quality and aesthetics.

I hate to make analogies, but I don't buy a Prius and complain about a lack of horsepower. I know what I'm getting myself into, and a yellow tint that is only really noticeable on all-white backdrops hardly renders this display as unusable.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's true that people exaggerated in their response, but one can easily synthesize what they mean from their hyperbole. *It is true that the right $150-200 monitors have better uniformity than most of the PG279Q units (older revisions, anyway). I've used $150-200 Dell IPS monitors extensively at the office, and i can assure you that uniformity is IMMENSELY better than what was seen in some of these pictures and measurements by review sites.*
> 
> It's an inescapable truth that the QC on these monitors is (or, at least, was) really bad, and a consumer paying $800 for one has the right to feel outraged. Luckily, it seems that both Samsung and LG have seen fit to join the high refresh competition and that the QC on these monitors seems to have better lately. 2017 will be testament to the righteousness of the very consumers you were "challenging", as you put it.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree with you, but that's my point. Uniformity is only *one* aspect of this monitor, and one that the majority of users _do not notice or care about_. The fact is, any other 150-200 dollar monitor will not get you half the features of this package.
> 
> I do light Photoshop, gaming, and other normal tasks on my monitor, and a slight yellow tint on a portion of my screen has absolutely no detriment to these things...the same goes for most other people who are buying this as a "gaming monitor" which is what it is advertised as. If I bought a monitor marketed as a professional photo editing display with 100% accurate color reproduction, etc. I would be outraged. But I feel I got what I was expecting. A kickass, high refresh rate, G-Sync capable, IPS with fantastic viewing angles, feature packed display with great build quality and aesthetics.
> 
> I hate to make analogies, but I don't buy a Prius and complain about a lack of horsepower. I know what I'm getting myself into, and a yellow tint that is only really noticeable on all-white backdrops hardly renders this display as unusable.
Click to expand...

$150-200 monitors are not advertised as professional editing monitors, either, but they present better uniformity BECAUSE there's a minimum standard that LG (and, by proxy, Samsung and others) abide to. Your whole premise is based on the fact that bad uniformity seen on a lot of units of this model is pervasive and normalized, which isn't the case.

This is, very simply, AUO (or Acer and Asus, since they have the final say) cutting corners on providing consumers with something that all other panel manufacturers do (some to a bigger extent). And i hope the consumer outrage has made a dent in the sales because it's warranted.

If you gave up on given expectations on products just because they're not "marketed as such", the market would be filled with much worse products. And if $150 monitors, marketed as NOTHING IN PARTICULAR (other than just being cheap, neat little displays) can achieve better uniformity than a $800 monitor, you'd better expect some whine.


----------



## Mercureal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> $150-200 monitors are not advertised as professional editing monitors, either, but they present better uniformity BECAUSE there's a minimum standard that LG (and, by proxy, Samsung and others) abide to. Your whole premise is based on the fact that bad uniformity seen on a lot of units of this model is pervasive and normalized, which isn't the case.
> 
> This is, very simply, AUO (or Acer and Asus, since they have the final say) cutting corners on providing consumers with something that all other panel manufacturers do (some to a bigger extent). And i hope the consumer outrage has made a dent in the sales because it's warranted.
> 
> If you gave up on given expectations on products just because they're not "marketed as such", the market would be filled with much worse products. And if $150 monitors, marketed as NOTHING IN PARTICULAR (other than just being cheap, neat little displays) can achieve better uniformity than a $800 monitor, you'd better expect some whine.


I think there is a difference between holding high expectations for a monitor and being ignorant to the writing on the wall. I agree that at some point a line must be drawn regarding the quality of the monitor, however I have to agree with Anoxy at least to some degree. As a consumer, your dollar is your vote so use it accordingly. Quality is definitely lacking in the panels, but there are panels out there that are great quality, and to be honest, I can't tell uniformity issues that well unless it's exceeding bad. If you can see issues, fine, return the panel and get a new one or a different monitor.

Hopefully all of the returns and exchanges, these manufacturers will realize that consumers are in fact looking for quality and have expectations. I just think that if you're buying this monitor, you probably should read the reviews first. I purchased a PG279Q well knowing the risks, and I ended up getting one with bad BLB and glow as well as a bit of bad uniformity. I sent it back and bought an XB271HU off another forum user that was basically perfect. Good panels exist out there, and I agree that every panel should be of a certain standard. Hopefully these types of monitors become more stable as they're out on the market longer. We can also hope that Samsung and LG begin to manufacture these panels to light a fire under AOUs pants. If you get a bad one, make sure you return or exchange it, and write a review to make sure the word gets out there.


----------



## Pragmatist

I had one bad unit out of two and Asus sent UPS with a new monitor and picked up the one with excessive BLB. It took a week, so I'm very pleased with their customer service to say the least. I obviously didn't have to pay anything either.


----------



## smonkie

Thing with this PG279Q is as sad as this: even if you win the panel lottery, you are going to suffer from a terrible glow at the corners, specially the bottom right. And I repeat, it hasn't anything to do with your luck. Playing any dark content game is going to be painful, so you you better get used to it fast.

Basically you buy an IPS monitor hoping to find the things that make IPS panels great, but you are not going to find a single one of those. It's like Asus or AUO put all the effort in the refresh speed, and forget about everything else. I wonder what's the point in having wonderful viewing angles if as soon as you move your head a terrible glow is going to cover everything.

Bad try, Asus. We gamers deserve more.


----------



## Asus11

ive been reading TFTcentral website on the PG279Q and just wanted to ask if I loaded their ICC profile does that already sort out the R G B? total noobie

ive done the icc profile also copied the brightness and contrast it also says the levels for R G B is that already in the ICC profile or do I have to also adjust that?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#games

Thanks


----------



## TWiST2k

My exchange got updated to Tue, will compare them side by side and see. Honestly after using this one for a few days, its fantastic, BLB and IPS glow is at a minimum only bummer is the temperature shift from right to left, blue to yellow. Not that it is scientific by any means, but my first one came from Amazon in NV and this one is coming from IN, hopefully this one will be a bit newer!

I did not at any time notice this line issue people have talked about, I am on Windows 10 with a 1080 FTW card.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> My exchange got updated to Tue, will compare them side by side and see. Honestly after using this one for a few days, its fantastic, BLB and IPS glow is at a minimum only bummer is the temperature shift from right to left, blue to yellow. Not that it is scientific by any means, but my first one came from Amazon in NV and this one is coming from IN, hopefully this one will be a bit newer!
> 
> I did not at any time notice this line issue people have talked about, I am on Windows 10 with a 1080 FTW card.


I just noticed it on mine had it for about 1 day, its right at the top on mine, it mirrors then then bottom of the screen









is this fixable with a firmware upgrade?


----------



## n00bftw

So much for them sorting Quality Control out, just returned my 2015 panel as it continuously showed pixels that were at the bottom of the taskbar at the top of the screen which began to drive me insane and finally gave in and returned it to amazon uk, this panel also had a dirt yellow texture to it.

So i received the replacement from amazon ''March G3 production'', first thing i saw was a Quality Control sticker on it haha what a joke that is, the panel has horrible bleed and also yellow tinges coming from the edge which look revolting, i like my dark black backgrounds and it is highly noticeable when sat at the desktop - £700 :0 is that a sick joke or what. The replacement panel is worse than the original if that's at all possible.

Ill probably end up getting blacklisted of Amazon for sending countless of these back haha, but why should i settle for a POS like that

I have taken a couple of pics with ISO at 200 and shutter speed at 1/4 to try and get an accurate picture, the monitor on the left is also a PG279Q which i would say is acceptable but by no means perfect, the 1 on the right is the piece of turd replacement i got :/

20160904_160633.jpg 2327k .jpg file


20160904_160638.jpg 2246k .jpg file






Why cant amazon just send me a G8/G9 panel instead of old bloody stock, i will update when my third monitor gets here, if its the same i may try an Acer x34 or god forbid me the Asus alternative :/ i think it may look stupid next to a pg279q on a monitor arm though


----------



## KenjiS

Bad news.. i appear to have the "Strip from the center of the screen appearing down the side" issue thats been reported...It either just started doing it or somehow i didnt notice until now

*edit* Or its intermittent.. i alt tabbed out of the game and went back and its gone? 

What do i do? Exchange it with Amazon? Someone mentioned Asus doing something.. a firmware update or something?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> So much for them sorting Quality Control out, just returned my 2015 panel as it continuously showed pixels that were at the bottom of the taskbar at the top of the screen which began to drive me insane and finally gave in and returned it to amazon uk, this panel also had a dirt yellow texture to it.
> 
> So i received the replacement from amazon ''March G3 production'', first thing i saw was a Quality Control sticker on it haha what a joke that is, the panel has horrible bleed and also yellow tinges coming from the edge which look revolting, i like my dark black backgrounds and it is highly noticeable when sat at the desktop - £700 :0 is that a sick joke or what. The replacement panel is worse than the original if that's at all possible.
> 
> Ill probably end up getting blacklisted of Amazon for sending countless of these back haha, but why should i settle for a POS like that
> 
> I have taken a couple of pics with ISO at 200 and shutter speed at 1/4 to try and get an accurate picture, the monitor on the left is also a PG279Q which i would say is acceptable but by no means perfect, the 1 on the right is the piece of turd replacement i got :/
> 
> 20160904_160633.jpg 2327k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20160904_160638.jpg 2246k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant amazon just send me a G8/G9 panel instead of old bloody stock, i will update when my third monitor gets here, if its the same i may try an Acer x34 or god forbid me the Asus alternative :/ i think it may look stupid next to a pg279q on a monitor arm though


would to like to say

I just replaced my display port cable and the issue of the bottom being display at the top has now gone, I have heard of DP cables causing some issues before, im so glad this has now gone
albeit mine was not new (monitor) and ive only had it for 2 days if that


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bad news.. i appear to have the "Strip from the center of the screen appearing down the side" issue thats been reported...It either just started doing it or somehow i didnt notice until now
> 
> *edit* Or its intermittent.. i alt tabbed out of the game and went back and its gone?
> 
> What do i do? Exchange it with Amazon? Someone mentioned Asus doing something.. a firmware update or something?


Curious what your system specs are that causes this line issue with Nvidia and this monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Curious what your system specs are that causes this line issue with Nvidia and this monitor.


See Kagutsuchi in my sig, i7-6700k and 980 Ti, Also it only happened ONCE thast i saw, so it might have been a fluke, it disappeared when i alt tabbed to post about it...


----------



## KenjiS

On the subject of IPS Glow and such..

Yes it has glow, as do all IPS panels, ill say its better than any of the other IPS ive had.. But its only been a problem for me in Arma, during a night mission, without NVG on.. ive had dark scenes in plenty of other things and really havnt had an issue with it TBH...

20160904_221842 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160904_210650 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160904_211122 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160904_212645 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160904_212651 by Trevor H, on Flickr

Crappy cell phone images FTW...

Really only way you get decent black level is a VA panel... and those are rare it seems


----------



## KenjiS

Ok i just had the screen thing happen again, this time on the desktop with pictures for everyone...

Eugh...

20160904_234303 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160904_234415 by Trevor H, on Flickr

Here you can clearly see the "slice" from my wallpaper thats being drawn on the right

20160904_234403 by Trevor H, on Flickr

And a closeup of the slice

20160904_234325 by Trevor H, on Flickr

I've still got a bit on my Amazon return policy, I do not know what to do first, I really love the monitor! I do not want to risk getting one with a bad panel or being without it for weeks









-edit- Yes I found the Asus firmware update post about this issue, So my options are:

1. Return the monitor to amazon for exchange, This would be a lottery however, I could get a monitor with the same firmware, no way to check, and possibly get one with a messed up panel.. or both.

2. Send it to Asus, my fear on THIS option is multiple, one, what if they dont update the firmware on my monitor and instead send me a Refurb unit? I just bought this, its brand new, And what if the refurb unit has a messed up panel? What if in shipping it gets damaged or something? Then even if i got it back in time i wouldn't be able to return it to Amazon...

3. Get a refund, as much as i love the monitor to pieces (And trust me, I really. Really do love it and want to keep it) I'm terrified im going to lose the good one i got...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 2. Send it to Asus, my fear on THIS option is multiple, one, what if they dont update the firmware on my monitor and instead send me a Refurb unit?


If you really do love it, i don't see why you should return it. When sending it to have the firmware updated, you could explain to their customer support that you've heard stories of people getting the wrong units and you don't want this to happen. Maybe mark the monitor with alcohol-soluble sharpie in an inconspicuous part of the monitor...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> If you really do love it, i don't see why you should return it. When sending it to have the firmware updated, you could explain to their customer support that you've heard stories of people getting the wrong units and you don't want this to happen. Maybe mark the monitor with alcohol-soluble sharpie in an inconspicuous part of the monitor...


I did go read and many people said the Firmware update thing worked out very well for them... I'll just miss it while its gone









I'm gonna use it a bit more before sending for that, make sure theres no other issues...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I did go read and many people said the Firmware update thing worked out very well for them... I'll just miss it while its gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna use it a bit more before sending for that, make sure theres no other issues...


try a different DP cable


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Thing with this PG279Q is as sad as this: even if you win the panel lottery, you are going to suffer from a terrible glow at the corners, specially the bottom right. And I repeat, it hasn't anything to do with your luck. Playing any dark content game is going to be painful, so you you better get used to it fast.
> 
> Basically you buy an IPS monitor hoping to find the things that make IPS panels great, but you are not going to find a single one of those. It's like Asus or AUO put all the effort in the refresh speed, and forget about everything else. I wonder what's the point in having wonderful viewing angles if as soon as you move your head a terrible glow is going to cover everything.
> 
> Bad try, Asus. We gamers deserve more.


Yes, this is an IPS display. Have you never used one before?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> $150-200 monitors are not advertised as professional editing monitors, either, but they present better uniformity BECAUSE there's a minimum standard that LG (and, by proxy, Samsung and others) abide to. Your whole premise is based on the fact that bad uniformity seen on a lot of units of this model is pervasive and normalized, which isn't the case.
> 
> This is, very simply, AUO (or Acer and Asus, since they have the final say) cutting corners on providing consumers with something that all other panel manufacturers do (some to a bigger extent). And i hope the consumer outrage has made a dent in the sales because it's warranted.
> 
> If you gave up on given expectations on products just because they're not "marketed as such", the market would be filled with much worse products. And if $150 monitors, marketed as NOTHING IN PARTICULAR (other than just being cheap, neat little displays) can achieve better uniformity than a $800 monitor, you'd better expect some whine.


Again, completely ignoring my point and talking about uniformity again. A Ferrari Enzo has roll-up windows. My Jetta has automatic windows. Does that mean my Jetta is a better car? No. They just have different priorities.

If the priorities of this monitor are not for you, then why aren't you looking at different displays? There are quite a few to choose from at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> I did go read and many people said the Firmware update thing worked out very well for them... I'll just miss it while its gone frown.gif
> 
> I'm gonna use it a bit more before sending for that, make sure theres no other issues...


The line goes away for me after simply turning off the monitor and turning it back on, which takes like 4 seconds. I have never had it stick around after that. I don't think it's any reason to return it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Again, completely ignoring my point and talking about uniformity again. A Ferrari Enzo has roll-up windows. My Jetta has automatic windows. Does that mean my Jetta is a better car? No. They just have different priorities.


It's bad enough that you're using car analogies; it's even worse they're erroneous.

A car's main utility is locomotion. It doesn't matter what type of car it is; locomotion is its main focus. Cars are not windows rolling simulators. The convenience of having automatic windows is just an extra.

Likewise, a display's main utility is... displaying. I'm pretty sure your Jetta is not better than an Enzo at taking you from point A to point B. And no, we don't have connectivity analogies for dirt roads or urban transit.

You're fighting a lost cause. The market reacted to AUO's wanting QC; so much so that Asus decided to make an effort of bettering it (or pretending to do so; time will tell). You made excuses for companies that already admitted there's no excuse; that's pretty telling of how void your arguments are.

I don't want this monitor. I'm looking at other options. I just found it somewhat irritating that you'd be able to settle for so little and berate those who wouldn't.

I'm happy for you that you got a unit that satisfied you commensurately with the price you paid for it. And that's the last thing i'll say about this.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yes, this is an IPS display. Have you never used one before?


The fact I've already used several IPS displays before is the *exact reason* why I'm complaining about this one in particular. The PG279Q just don't have the same things that make IPS displays so great.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> try a different DP cable


wanted to update that mine is back lol..


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> wanted to update that mine is back lol..


The line issue has nothing to do with the cable, because it only happens with Nvidia Gpus.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> The line issue has nothing to do with the cable, because it only happens with Nvidia Gpus.


is the only way to fix it the firmware update? mine was second-hand


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is the only way to fix it the firmware update? mine was second-hand


Yes or else just turn the monitor on/off when it happens.

Speak of the devil, I just had it happen to me. A little sliver on the left side of my screen. Turned the monitor on/off and it's gone now.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tikerz*
> 
> Yes or else just turn the monitor on/off when it happens.
> 
> Speak of the devil, I just had it happen to me. A little sliver on the left side of my screen. Turned the monitor on/off and it's gone now.


mines goes when I turn overclocking off then back on again

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/43nvau/asus_rog_pg279q_potential_issues_happening_to/


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> mines goes when I turn overclocking off then back on again
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/43nvau/asus_rog_pg279q_potential_issues_happening_to/


I wonder if this is just because of the 165 OC or if it is happening to people that just keep it at 144. I turned mine on 165 for a brief time just to test it out last night, but I switched it back as I didn't feel it was necessary to run it at that clock. I did notice it was slightly smoother, but overall, I don't think it is worth stressing the panel.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> settle for so little


I just don't even.

Sometimes I just forget where I am. OCN, where users run benchmarks on their calculators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I wonder if this is just because of the 165 OC or if it is happening to people that just keep it at 144. I turned mine on 165 for a brief time just to test it out last night, but I switched it back as I didn't feel it was necessary to run it at that clock. I did notice it was slightly smoother, but overall, I don't think it is worth stressing the panel.


I keep mine at 144 because my 780s don't do 165. And for what it's worth, the line sometimes happens on my other display connected to my 780s in SLI, which is a Dell U3014.

So I don't really think the display is the culprit. Perhaps it's something to do with Nvidia or G-Sync?


----------



## n00bftw

Switch the monitor on and off







for a £700 monitor, i would send it back and get a refund or at least a replacement and i would keep sending the replacements back until i got what i paid for.

Ohh wait, Asus will send you a refurbished/used unit so in reality you will never ever get what you paid for unless you get lucky. What a joke of a company.

Just to add i have received my second replacement, i honestly just give up, it has a dent in the top of the panel, backlight bleed is on the low side, but it has a yellow glow to whole screen when compared to my clear white looking secondary pg279q - look disgusting when compared to it, is it normal for some monitors to look yellow and some more white, either case it's going straight back, amazon refuse to send new stock out and keep sending G3 stock - pissing me off now

I have also tried changing the color settings and cant get it to look less yellow


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> Switch the monitor on and off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a £700 monitor, i would send it back and get a refund or at least a replacement and i would keep sending the replacements back until i got what i paid for.
> 
> Ohh wait, Asus will send you a refurbished/used unit so in reality you will never ever get what you paid for unless you get lucky. What a joke of a company.
> 
> Just to add i have received my second replacement, i honestly just give up, it has a dent in the top of the panel, backlight bleed is on the low side, but it has a yellow glow to whole screen when compared to my clear white looking secondary pg279q - look disgusting when compared to it, is it normal for some monitors to look yellow and some more white, either case it's going straight back, amazon refuse to send new stock out and keep sending G3 stock - pissing me off now
> 
> I have also tried changing the color settings and cant get it to look less yellow


That yellow looks really bad. A lot of monitors with aggressive AG had this yellow tint. I'm glad I received G5 from Amazon. Mine looks like the one on the left.

On the side note, I also own Dell S2716DG and had to replace it twice to receive the almost perfect one. First - aggressive AG, buzz and dead pixel. Second - aggresive AG, still buzz. Third - improved AG, no buzz but it took me two hours to get it detected via DP (known issue).

On the bright side, I didn't have to deal with a "butt cheeks" panel issue.


----------



## Anoxy

Please tell me you turned off blue light filter..


----------



## n00bftw

lol my name may be n00b but i assure you im not one







Blue light filter was 100% off


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> lol my name may be n00b but i assure you im not one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue light filter was 100% off


Well, it's not like the monitor was marketed as a true white display. So, you can't complain!


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> lol my name may be n00b but i assure you im not one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue light filter was 100% off


Is it just permanently yellow despite mucking with the settings and/or ICC color profile?


----------



## Tikerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> And for what it's worth, the line sometimes happens on my other display connected to my 780s in SLI, which is a Dell U3014.
> 
> So I don't really think the display is the culprit. Perhaps it's something to do with Nvidia or G-Sync?


That's really interesting...


----------



## n00bftw

It also was not advertised as having a pissy/jizz colored tint to it either haha


----------



## n00bftw

yes tried various icc profiles but its still the same, i think its more to do with production and hardware which is crapola


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, it's not like the monitor was marketed as a true white display. So, you can't complain!


So much salt, yet you're still here.


----------



## BLB Fairy

Here's my Asus PG270Q. The BLB looks minimal - I went through a few to find one like this. I have a reason to believe most of what I'm seeing is IPS glow because it disappears if I view it at different angles. How good is this monitor compared to others? This is a March 2016 batch for anyone wondering.

Photos taken at ISO 200.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tikerz*
> 
> Yes or else just turn the monitor on/off when it happens.
> 
> Speak of the devil, I just had it happen to me. A little sliver on the left side of my screen. Turned the monitor on/off and it's gone now.


Funny enough i havnt had it happen in a bit... It like, happened 4 times that night but not again since then

Overall im enjoying my PG279Q.. Its MUCH better for photo editing..


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Funny enough i havnt had it happen in a bit... It like, happened 4 times that night but not again since then
> 
> Overall im enjoying my PG279Q.. Its MUCH better for photo editing..


What were your camera settings for the photos you posted by the way?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> What were your camera settings for the photos you posted by the way?


For the demonstration of black screen? ISO100, 1/8 f/1.8 on my LG V10, a couple at 1/4. More or less i matched what i saw in reality to the photo

Like being 100% honest here im a picky person who doesnt tolerate IPS glow or BLB.. I have a Plasma TV and am not a fan of LCD technology to start with for poor shadows/black levels, This is probubly the nicest screen ive owned

I was lazy and didnt want to go get the GX8 downstairs.. lol


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> For the demonstration of black screen? ISO100, 1/8 f/1.8 on my LG V10, a couple at 1/4. More or less i matched what i saw in reality to the photo
> 
> Like being 100% honest here im a picky person who doesnt tolerate IPS glow or BLB.. I have a Plasma TV and am not a fan of LCD technology to start with for poor shadows/black levels, This is probubly the nicest screen ive owned
> 
> I was lazy and didnt want to go get the GX8 downstairs.. lol


I am right there with you and this one I got has such minimal BLB and IPS glow, but the left half of the screen being slightly more yellow then the right is just ruining it. My replacement should be arriving today and I will post back when it gets here.


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> For the demonstration of black screen? ISO100, 1/8 f/1.8 on my LG V10, a couple at 1/4. More or less i matched what i saw in reality to the photo
> 
> Like being 100% honest here im a picky person who doesnt tolerate IPS glow or BLB.. I have a Plasma TV and am not a fan of LCD technology to start with for poor shadows/black levels, This is probubly the nicest screen ive owned
> 
> I was lazy and didnt want to go get the GX8 downstairs.. lol


I wanted to see if I could recreate my photo like yours with the same settings.

I can at exactly the same settings but my camera is pretty bad in poor lighting so it usually picks up IPS glow unless I take the photo at a specific angle. ISO 100 isn't representative of glow though.


----------



## KenjiS

Thankfully mine is consistent corner to corner.. i have a slight touch of IPS glow in the lower corner when im sitting..but ive had FAR worse on my last IPS panel (the PB278Q i had was abysmal..I could not play Alien Isolation on it for instance because of how terrible it handled that game) and in dark scenes its probubly the best monitor ive had, besting even the XL2730Z i had..

Honestly theres no perfect panel.. if i did NOTHING but game, then id PROBUBLY have stuck with the XL2730Z (and if i had to buy one now id get the Dell 27" Gsync option, but it wasnt available last year when i bought the BenQ)

But I dont... and I will say the black is blacker on the RoG, the shadow detail is better, color is more vibrant and poppy while also having more nuance and subtlety and white looks fantastic. the picture quality on the PG279 is overall just better, including in shadow scenes (see the Arma examples) it had to get pretty much pitch black for the 279 to fail me....by that i mean "by the point the monitor failed the scene is so dark in the game to otherwise get on my nerves and probubly only an OLED or Plasma is gonna do this"


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> I wanted to see if I could recreate my photo like yours with the same settings.
> 
> I can at exactly the same settings but my camera is pretty bad in poor lighting so it usually picks up IPS glow unless I take the photo at a specific angle. ISO 100 isn't representative of glow though.


Later tonight when it will be similar lighting ill set the ISO to 200 and see what i can get... Really tho, in reality i dont see any bleed, just a small spot of glow in the right corner (that disappears if i move my head to be more straight on) thats probubly caused by having my monitor offset a bit.


----------



## TWiST2k

Ok my replacement arrived it is a G7, I previously have a G5. I am unboxing now and will examine then side by side in a few.

After my cursory examination, I am not noticing the temperature shift as much as before, there is a little more BLB in the lower left and just a tad in the upper right, which seems to move around a bit when I press on the bezel, which is more loose in the upper right then it is on the lower left. I am going to try to move some things around on my desk so I can get them side by side.


----------



## KenjiS

As requested, and im a gigantic nerd, But here it is at ISO200, f/1.8.. First two at 1/15, next is 1/30, and the final is overexposed at 1/4

Who can name what i am watching?









20160906_200150 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160906_200244 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160906_200225 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160906_200716 by Trevor H, on Flickr

Really, IRL, it looks fantastic, i was actually surprised how good this looks on it..

Now, its not as good as my F8500 Plasma, But i dont think any monitor will be


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> As requested, and im a gigantic nerd, But here it is at ISO200, f/1.8.. First two at 1/15, next is 1/30, and the final is overexposed at 1/4


My phone doesn't let me set the exposure or anything so I can't compare, but correct me if I'm wrong, the blacks from your pictures look close to OLED level in the ISO 100 pictures and in some here too, possibly because you adjusted the exposure - I don't understand how that can be the case since we are dealing with LCDs in the end. Are the photos provided worse or better than what it looks like in real life?

Still a very nice screen.


----------



## KenjiS

Its better, no question

The black level certainly isnt that deep inky black IRL no. the camera just cant accurately record the real black level no matter how hard ive messed with it (the V10 has full manual controls), But on the flip side if i try to increase the exposure it suddenly is blown way out of proportion and looks monumentally worse than in reality..

IRL the best thing i can say is its the best monitor ive owned, including in black levels


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its better, no question
> 
> The black level certainly isnt that deep inky black IRL no. the camera just cant accurately record the real black level no matter how hard ive messed with it (the V10 has full manual controls), But on the flip side if i try to increase the exposure it suddenly is blown way out of proportion and looks monumentally worse than in reality..
> 
> IRL the best thing i can say is its the best monitor ive owned, including in black levels


What are your calibration settings if any that you use? I have been messing with my second one here and the temperature shift is much better, but I am getting some decent BLB in the lower left and a bit in the upper right and once again, its bumming my trip lol.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> What are your calibration settings if any that you use? I have been messing with my second one here and the temperature shift is much better, but I am getting some decent BLB in the lower left and a bit in the upper right and once again, its bumming my trip lol.


25 Brightness, then put it on sRGB mode and i calibrated with my Spyder 5

Heres my profile

AsusRoGSwiftPG279Q-7.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 25 Brightness, then put it on sRGB mode and i calibrated with my Spyder 5
> 
> Heres my profile
> 
> AsusRoGSwiftPG279Q-7.zip 2k .zip file


Awesome thanks for the input! I have been using the tftcentral settings as a baseline, but I realize all displays are different so I changed it up a bit. I unfortunantly do not have a Spyder, I have been thinking more and more to get one just to have on hand in the future, but its a decent purchase for something I am not going to use very often.

My current settings are;

Racing Mode
brightness 26
contrast 50
color temp, user mode
R 97
G 93
B 100

I have never used an ICC profile before and am not even exactly sure how it works haha. I know adobe always *****es at me when I start it about that stuff, but I usually just blow it off lol.

I am still going to try to test them side by side later this evening just to see the G5 vs G7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> My phone doesn't let me set the exposure or anything so I can't compare, but correct me if I'm wrong, the blacks from your pictures look close to OLED level in the ISO 100 pictures and in some here too, possibly because you adjusted the exposure - I don't understand how that can be the case since we are dealing with LCDs in the end. Are the photos provided worse or better than what it looks like in real life?
> 
> Still a very nice screen.


If you have an Android phone, I have a Nexus 6, you can download a program called Camera FV-5 to use manual exposure settings and what not. I believe there is a trial / free version, but if not you can acquire APKs pretty easily just for "testing".

I just hopped on Amazon to check out things and I saw the Spyder5PRO was only $139, is that the same one you have?

https://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-S5P100-Spyder5PRO/dp/B00UBSL31Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473213005&sr=8-1&keywords=spyder+5


----------



## KenjiS

I have a Spyder5 Express, the PRO is better however, id have gotten the PRO but it was $180 versus $100

Probubly a Spyder6 going to launch at Photokina, but thats fine, the 5 is still a good calibrator


----------



## TWiST2k

Well this second monitor is not gonna cut it;

G7 (Second Monitor)
Terrible BLB in the lower left and top right, and a bit of BLB in the lower right
Some color temperature shift, but less noticeable

G5 (First Monitor)
No BLB at all
Color temperature shift from right to left.

I am almost leaning towards keeping the first one, but the temperature shift sucks, it isn't the end of the world, but when I am actually looking for it I can notice it. Guess its time to hit Amazon up again, ugh.


----------



## Cyborgmatt

My monitor arrived this morning from Amazon UK, manufacture date was March 2016. When you see the monitor in action this thing is a beast however I do seem to have some BLB.

I took a photo but messed up the camera settings so the focus is off and colour as well.

Is this bad enough to warrant a return?


----------



## n00bftw

Cyborgmatt , If it was me there is no way i would keep that monitor, backlight bleed is horrible on that sorry, get a replacement and leave a crap review


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> Cyborgmatt , If it was me there is no way i would keep that monitor, backlight bleed is horrible on that sorry, get a replacement and leave a crap review


Yeah that's probably for the best. I hate this panel lotto crap. All this old stock should have been scrapped or recalled for vetting.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> My monitor arrived this morning from Amazon UK, manufacture date was March 2016. When you see the monitor in action this thing is a beast however I do seem to have some BLB.
> 
> I took a photo but messed up the camera settings so the focus is off and colour as well.
> 
> Is this bad enough to warrant a return?


What is your brightness at?

Also, the fact that you "messed up the camera settings and the focus/color" doesn't really help us much. Can you not take a new photo without messing those things up?


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What is your brightness at?
> 
> Also, the fact that you "messed up the camera settings and the focus/color" doesn't really help us much. Can you not take a new photo without messing those things up?


Well the photo was taken at ISO 200 at 1/4 shutter speed, I just couldn't get the camera to focus.

Brightness is at 40 in the picture.


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> Well the photo was taken at ISO 200 at 1/4 shutter speed, I just couldn't get the camera to focus.
> 
> Brightness is at 40 in the picture.


Are you the real cyborgmatt?


----------



## Ulgui

Hi all.
I'm considering buying this screen second hand. I asked the seller to send me some pictures. I'd like to get your opinion first (I don't have any experience with IPS screen).
@10 brightness
http://reho.st/self/b0bf67057fe991d4e010c0f4c40a7ef2e8a424fc.jpg

@100 http://reho.st/self/da29dfb7575913e34a6cd764c1ada2e29f008e9a.jpg

I'm sorry the pics aren't great. Seller is saying this does not look nearly as bad in real life so I guess pictures are making it worse. But it does look bad.

If I get it will I be able to RMA it? Or is it only for first hand buyers?

Thx for you help and tips!


----------



## smonkie

Every single one of these pictures means nothing, because almost everything you can see in them is glow. You have to step away from your monitor until the glow dissappears, and only then the backlight bleed will be the only shining light visible. Again, it barely would mean anything if every picture doesn't share the exact settings (not only shutter/speed, but also angle, natural lighting, osd settings, etc).


----------



## AnimeNY

So i plan on RMA'ing my unit just sent an email to the asus customer loyalty email.My unit suffered from backlight bleed and a bit of color shift its from October 2015 in case anyone was wondering.

Are the chances of getting a"good" PG279Q likely nowadays?i remember a few months back the chances of getting a dud were pretty high and was wondering if their later models have improved.


----------



## Iching

I received the 2nd one from Amazon. @[email protected][email protected][email protected]%%@%^@% with that yellow tint? My first one is perfect but the 2nd one is all yellow.







I played a little bit with settings and there's no way to make the 2nd one look the same. I could change color temp to cool but still it looks dirty.


----------



## Ulgui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Every single one of these pictures means nothing, because almost everything you can see in them is glow. You have to step away from your monitor until the glow dissappears, and only then the backlight bleed will be the only shining light visible. Again, it barely would mean anything if every picture doesn't share the exact settings (not only shutter/speed, but also angle, natural lighting, osd settings, etc).


Thx for the feedback. At least now I know these pics mean nothing. I'll try to get new ones but not sure I can. I'll check what the warranty conditions are before making a move or not.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> I received the 2nd one from Amazon. @[email protected][email protected][email protected]%%@%^@% with that yellow tint? My first one is perfect but the 2nd one is all yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played a little bit with settings and there's no way to make the 2nd one look the same. I could change color temp to cool but still it looks dirty.


If anything, your left monitor looks too blue. Are you using a calibration tool like the Spyder5? If not, this is why it's important to either A. have a reference monitor or B. have a professional tool to calibrate


----------



## n00bftw

Received yet another replacement, the replacement monitor is the one on the right. My left monitor PG279Q is the best panel i have and have been using that to compare the replacements Amazon have been sending me, yet again you can see the horrible yellowish hue to the screen, although i tried changing the settings to try and match the two, what you guys think

Stock settings



Custom settings


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> x


Looks very similar with the custom settings. How is the blb like also which batch

What are your custom settings, any idea how I can check how white my monitor is without having a perfect comparison?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If anything, your left monitor looks too blue. Are you using a calibration tool like the Spyder5? If not, this is why it's important to either A. have a reference monitor or B. have a professional tool to calibrate


It does look blue in the picture but in reality it looks like NEC PA302W that I have.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> Received yet another replacement, the replacement monitor is the one on the right. My left monitor PG279Q is the best panel i have and have been using that to compare the replacements Amazon have been sending me, yet again you can see the horrible yellowish hue to the screen, although i tried changing the settings to try and match the two, what you guys think
> 
> Stock settings
> 
> 
> 
> Custom settings


Please refer to my pictures. It's the same piss issue I had with the 2nd one. I've already shipped it back.


----------



## KenjiS

So heres some more pictures demonstrating a problem

The big issue is simply that a camera does not have the dynamic range of your eye. Most cameras, We're talking cell cameras here folks since thats what most of us are using..

I can certainly get better pictures if i grab my good camera and go to work, but im trying to use my cell phone camera because thats what most of you are using.

So what I did here is a series, 3 shots.. My phone only does full stop increments sadly.. ISO200 for all, f/1.8 for all (I cant seem to change aperture on the phone)

Exposed for the highlights (IE, showing the bright parts of the image as close to what i see in reality) but this will make the black look FAR deeper and inkier than reality (1/60)

20160908_151712 by Trevor H, on Flickr

Exposure trying to balance, Blowing out the highlights a bit (1/30)

20160908_151704 by Trevor H, on Flickr

And overexposed further trying to reveal flaws in the panel (1/8)

20160908_151658 by Trevor H, on Flickr

Why am i using a video rather than solid black? Because real life usage.

Now this is a brutal one.. I wish i could take a still from this to use...

I MASSIVELY OVEREXPOSED one image to try to FORCE flaws to be evident. Heres the thing, these flaws are nowhere near that evident in reality.

20160908_152658 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160908_152646 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160908_152717 by Trevor H, on Flickr

More Brutal:

20160908_153311 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160908_153247 by Trevor H, on Flickr

20160908_153252 by Trevor H, on Flickr

So i know what someones going to say "Your corners look bad" Except in reality? They dont. Lower right has a little glow, like a hair of it, but thats common on ALL IPS PANELS. Any edge lit LED panel is going to show lighting in the corners like that pretty much unless it has a very, very good microdimming scheme (Which edge lit wont have.. I've seen $2000 SUHD TVs that have terrible flashlighting and etc)

Seriously this was me trying to make my panel "look" bad. And yes. If i try hard, i can take pictures that make the panel look atrocious, The "panel looks atrocious" pictures are basically what your phone is gonna try to do in autoexposure mode. The reality is close to my "Balance" pictures in the middle (Overexposed highlights and slightly underexposed shadows)

Videos used:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi_WWhih4n4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrrMyzasLiI

I've seen TVs in stores that have significantly worse problems, i think the worse was a Samsung 78" SUHD TV that cost in the neighborhood of $5000 and had panel uniformity on par with some of the worst examples in this thread. LCD tech in general is a crap shoot, and the only way you really get a "consistent" panel is a full array lighting scheme with local dimming, Which monitors will NEVER have.

And I've owned LCD monitors that have had worse (See my copy of the MG278 last year, You want bad panel? Try a huge ray of bleed from the lower right corner extending to the center of the screen visible on EVERYTHING)

Now im not discounting people are getting bad panels, this is more to demonstrate that trying to take pictures of an issue is somewhat a crap shoot unfortunately more than saying people arent having a problem, People are, and i think its rediculous that any monitor at $800 is having this much QC issues..

My advice? Sure, throw some black content on there. But make it realistic, Play those videos i linked (Check out the guys Youtube, he has a lot of lovely "4k Demo Reels" from manufacturers for in store demos, the Sony Sushi video is really nice, as is the Samsung SUHD food one)play some games, See if you really see the issues in day to day use.


----------



## n00bftw

If you dont have a decent reference monitor with good proper colors to compare too then the best thing would be to purchase a monitor calibrator but the cheapest most decent one is like £130, maybe if you have a modern smartphone like a galaxy s7 you could get a white background up on that and see what it compares like as most modern phones have really good screens and colors :/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> If you dont have a decent reference monitor with good proper colors to compare too then the best thing would be to purchase a monitor calibrator but the cheapest most decent one is like £130, maybe if you have a modern smartphone like a galaxy s7 you could get a white background up on that and see what it compares like as most modern phones have really good screens and colors :/


I have a calibrator, and anyone buying a $800 monitor should be able to dump $100 on a Spyder 5..

this is more referring to everyone discussing panel uniformity from pictures.. and how hard it is to really get a "good" picture of what a "good" uniform monitor looks like


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> x


I don't get what you're trying to show lol

but even the darkest part of my screen isn't as as dark as your brightest corner in those photos at ISO 200 so it's definitely not brutal by any means. the camera settings are possibly making your monitor look OLED tier. My phone won't let me change exposure.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> I don't get what you're trying to show lol
> 
> but even the darkest part of my screen isn't as as dark as your brightest corner in those photos at ISO 200 so it's definitely not brutal by any means. the camera settings are possibly making your monitor look OLED tier. My phone won't let me change exposure.


Thats sort of what im trying to show

That taking a picture of a monitor and posting it here and saying "Does this look ok" usually isnt really going to help in most cases (Sorry guys) because the camera is either going to make your blacks look OLED Tier (By exposing for the lit portions of the screen) or they're going to look terrible no matter how good your panel is (By trying to expose the black) on top of THAT the fact that few cameras can capture the same range of bright to dark as your eyes perceive (IE Dynamic range) means you arent seeing the whole picture

My demonstration was me taking what i consider a "good" PG279 to be, A pretty much perfect panel with no serious uniformity issue (Beyond a little IPS glow) and photographing it at different settings to show that i can make my good one look "poor". You're right, my black levels are NOWHERE near that good in reality, but they are CONSISTENT for the most part with no flashlighting or BLB. The "closest" photo as i said is the middle one, the massively overexposed ones look way, way worse than the monitor in reality from a consistency standpoint.

So i wonder how many people, listening to the "oh this monitor has QC issues" repeating over and over again, went and pulled it out of the box, stuck it on the desk and proceeded to put a pure black screen on it, take a picture with their smartphone and then went OMG ALL THE BLEED without actually USING it on anything..Or posted it here and people said "oh that looks bad" (Because the picture does) and then they boxed it up and returned it without giving it a fair shake.

Pictures are not real life performance. My demonstration was as i said to show the problem with trying to judge monitors by pictures


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks KenjiS, it's frustrating to see people trying to compare pictures and pass judgement. It's about what you see with your own eyes, or if you dropped the cash, what you found with your calibrator.

Even more aggravating is the sentiment that "I paid X amount for it, so it should 'work' out of the box"

Yes, it works. No, it won't be perfectly set up for you. Companies like Dell will factory calibrate their professional monitors, like the U3014 or U2713HM, but I don't know about other companies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thats sort of what im trying to show
> 
> That taking a picture of a monitor and posting it here and saying "Does this look ok" usually isnt really going to help in most cases (Sorry guys) because the camera is either going to make your blacks look OLED Tier (By exposing for the lit portions of the screen) or they're going to look terrible no matter how good your panel is (By trying to expose the black) on top of THAT the fact that few cameras can capture the same range of bright to dark as your eyes perceive (IE Dynamic range) means you arent seeing the whole picture
> 
> My demonstration was me taking what i consider a "good" PG279 to be, A pretty much perfect panel with no serious uniformity issue (Beyond a little IPS glow) and photographing it at different settings to show that i can make my good one look "poor". You're right, my black levels are NOWHERE near that good in reality, but they are CONSISTENT for the most part with no flashlighting or BLB. The "closest" photo as i said is the middle one, the massively overexposed ones look way, way worse than the monitor in reality from a consistency standpoint.
> 
> So i wonder how many people, listening to the "oh this monitor has QC issues" repeating over and over again, went and pulled it out of the box, stuck it on the desk and proceeded to put a pure black screen on it, take a picture with their smartphone and then went OMG ALL THE BLEED without actually USING it on anything..Or posted it here and people said "oh that looks bad" (Because the picture does) and then they boxed it up and returned it without giving it a fair shake.
> 
> Pictures are not real life performance. My demonstration was as i said to show the problem with trying to judge monitors by pictures


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Well the replacement arrived today. This one is May 2016 vs March 2016. I compared them both side by side with the same colour profiles and settings. The new one has a super strong yellow tint/piss filter going on. It's a bloody shame because the BLB is pretty much none existent on the new panel as well. God damn it ASUS.

Funny enough it also has a dent on the frame. I see that is also a reoccurring problem.

Some quick photos from my phone however you can still get a good idea of the difference.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> Well the replacement arrived today. This one is May 2016 vs March 2016. I compared them both side by side with the same colour profiles and settings. The new one has a super strong yellow tint/piss filter going on. It's a bloody shame because the BLB is pretty much none existent on the new panel as well. God damn it ASUS.
> 
> Funny enough it also has a dent on the frame. I see that is also a reoccurring problem.
> 
> Some quick photos from my phone however you can still get a good idea of the difference.


I have my third one coming tomorrow. My G5 one had no BLB, but had the lower right blue, to upper left yellow color shift. And my G7 has terrible BLB in the lower left and upper right and a little in the lower right.

I will check in tomorrow and let ya all know how number 3 turns out, this is such a **** show trying to find a good one, cause if they could fix this BS this monitoring is AMAZING, ugh.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> Well the replacement arrived today. This one is May 2016 vs March 2016. I compared them both side by side with the same colour profiles and settings. The new one has a super strong yellow tint/piss filter going on. It's a bloody shame because the BLB is pretty much none existent on the new panel as well. God damn it ASUS.
> 
> Funny enough it also has a dent on the frame. I see that is also a reoccurring problem.
> 
> Some quick photos from my phone however you can still get a good idea of the difference.


Did you calibrate it and turn off the blue light filter?


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Did you calibrate it and turn off the blue light filter?


Yeap, that's the first thing I immediately checked when I saw how yellow it was.

I also have my old IPS still on my desk (which isn't in the photo) the calibration on that matches my first 279Q (left one) perfectly fine.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> Yeap, that's the first thing I immediately checked when I saw how yellow it was.
> 
> I also have my old IPS still on my desk (which isn't in the photo) *the calibration on that matches my first 279Q (left one) perfectly fine*.


All monitors are different, and should have different calibration settings.

You need to adjust them to try and achieve the same color.

This is why it's important to have a calibration tool like the Spyder5. You can't really expect the monitor to be perfectly calibrated out of the box.


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> All monitors are different, and should have different calibration settings.
> 
> You need to adjust them to try and achieve the same color.
> 
> This is why it's important to have a calibration tool like the Spyder5. You can't really expect the monitor to be perfectly calibrated out of the box.


I dont mean the settings were copied across. I'm saying that visually they match. All three monitors have been calibrated with the same Spyder. The piss filter is not going away.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> I dont mean the settings were copied across. I'm saying that visually they match. All three monitors have been calibrated with the same Spyder. The piss filter is not going away.


That doesn't make sense. They clearly don't match visually (duh)

You can't make the pissy one cooler?

Nevermind. I am wrong.


----------



## n00bftw

Anoxy - you can do all the calibrating you want but the yellow color is due to an aggresive anti glare coating on the panel i presume and you can not get rid of that crap - yellow is yellow my friend - you can only polish a turd so much lol


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> Anoxy - you can do all the calibrating you want but the yellow color is due to an aggresive anti glare coating on the panel i presume and you can not get rid of that crap - yellow is yellow my friend - you can only polish a turd so much lol


the PG278(TN panel Swift) I tried had a weirder problem, Top of screen was red, bottom was green. Like a line sliced right through the center...Didnt know it was actually DEFECTIVE until i saw another one at NCIX.

Of the bunch of monitors I tried the 279 has the best image quality when considering all factors pretty much, in absolute QUALITY its second only to the BL3200 (BUT the 3200 sadly stunk when anything moved and wasnt as sharp being a 32" 1440p screen. Tradeoffs)


----------



## addicTix

Hey guys, I found an issue. I don't know if its monitor related or windows related.
I'm using Windows 10 Version 1607 (anniversary update), so if you want to try it out it would be nice if you tell me the Version you're using.

So the problem is, when you change the windows 10 background to that green solid color (the one with the tick http://prntscr.com/cgci5f), and you move the window, it looks like there is a line at all 4 corners of the window which is going up and down.
And it looks like a shadow.

I recorded that issue, so you understand better what I mean.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E

I pray its not the monitors fault........


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hey guys, I found an issue. I don't know if its monitor related or windows related.
> I'm using Windows 10 Version 1607 (anniversary update), so if you want to try it out it would be nice if you tell me the Version you're using.
> 
> So the problem is, when you change the windows 10 background to that green solid color (the one with the tick http://prntscr.com/cgci5f), and you move the window, it looks like there is a line at all 4 corners of the window which is going up and down.
> And it looks like a shadow.
> 
> I recorded that issue, so you understand better what I mean.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E
> 
> I pray its not the monitors fault........


That looks like a Windows issue. I'd test it out however I haven't done the anniversary update yet until they iron out all the issues.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> That looks like a Windows issue. I'd test it out however I haven't done the anniversary update yet until they iron out all the issues.


I hope you're right. But as I saw it on the solid color, when I look closely its also visible on normal backgrounds. Just not that extremely, but its there.
I really hope its not the monitor, I couldn't stand it to RMA it again


----------



## addicTix

I just installed teamviewer on my PC and my Smartphone and I tried to see the issue on my phone - its visible.
So that means, its a windows problem, right? It can't be the monitor if I can see it on two different displays, or?
I even tried to record this issue with shadowplay, and when I view it on my PC I can see it in the recording, and even on my phone its visible on the recording.

I have to say, its not so extremely visible on my phone like its on my monitor. But I assume thats because of the calibration.
I mean, when you use different settings on the monitor, its possible to make things like color banding more visible.
So I think thats the same case here, because these are two different displays which are setup completely different.

But at the end, the issue is definitely visible on both devices.
So it can only be a windows problem, right?


----------



## Cyborgmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I just installed teamviewer on my PC and my Smartphone and I tried to see the issue on my phone - its visible.
> So that means, its a windows problem, right? It can't be the monitor if I can see it on two different displays, or?
> I even tried to record this issue with shadowplay, and when I view it on my PC I can see it in the recording, and even on my phone its visible on the recording.
> 
> I have to say, its not so extremely visible on my phone like its on my monitor. But I assume thats because of the calibration.
> I mean, when you use different settings on the monitor, its possible to make things like color banding more visible.
> So I think thats the same case here, because these are two different displays which are setup completely different.
> 
> But at the end, the issue is definitely visible on both devices.
> So it can only be a windows problem, right?


Yeap it's a Windows (or driver) issue.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyborgmatt*
> 
> Yeap it's a Windows (or driver) issue.


Thanks god.
Here's the recording with shadowplay, so you can see it more clearly than one the recording from my phone:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M1KrGj5hLA


----------



## BLB Fairy

Just recieved a June 2016 batch as I wanted a multi monitor setup.

It has slightly worse BLB compared to my March 2016 (which is pretty much perfect), the noticeable blb is a small yellow 'hotspot' in the left side which doesn't even disappear if you press gently on it. Most noticeable is the yellowish tint that I don't have on my original.

Both at 60 brightness, 50 contrast. User Mode 100 100 100. Blue Correction Level 0. Racing Mode.



I've tried adjusting the colours but I can't get it to look as white as my original monitor no matter how hard I try.


----------



## addicTix

@BLB Fairy
Thats just the uniformity. You can't really do much.
Try to RMA it/return it and hope for a better one.

But thats just normal with the PG279Q.
Prad.de and Tftcentral noticed that problem in their reviews too, and it means something when even the well known test sites get such a monitor.
You need to be really lucky to get one which has perfect uniformity. But its very likely that when you get one like that, it has other issues like dead pixels, dust or whatever


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @BLB Fairy
> Thats just the uniformity. You can't really do much.
> Try to RMA it/return it and hope for a better one.
> 
> But thats just normal with the PG279Q.
> Prad.de and Tftcentral noticed that problem in their reviews too, and it means something when even the well known test sites get such a monitor.
> You need to be really lucky to get one which has perfect uniformity. But its very likely that when you get one like that, it has other issues like dead pixels, dust or whatever


Okay thanks! I'm curious, how does the uniformity on my original look? It's a shame really.

I think I'll just forget about PG279Qs altogether and look for a different non 144hz IPS display.


----------



## addicTix

The Monitor on the left side looks, of course, much better than the new one on the right side.
You can still see some uniformity issues on the left side of the monitor, but its nothing too bad and nothing overwhelming good.

Here you can see mine: http://imgur.com/a/vbo4o
First two pictures are from my first PG279Q, second two are from my current.
My first one had one dead pixel which I couldn't stand, I RMA'ed it and got one with visible uniformity issues (at least visible @100% brightness) but without any dead pixels.
Sometimes its annoying, but still better than dead pixels which are always visible. No matter if I'm ingame or on a white site.
But I dealt with it, especially because even Prad.de and tftcentral.co.uk tested the PG279Q and they had this issue too. And when monitor testing sites get a monitor with these uniformity issues, its pretty likely that you will have the same issues. I mean, every manufacturer cherry picks their hardware to get the best rating. And I can imagine, that Asus tried to give them one with perfect uniformity, but then it had dead pixels and stuff like that and when they found one without dead pixels, it had uniformity issues.


----------



## BLB Fairy

I honestly can't tell issues with uniformity (i.e a completely white screen) in photos but can only notice the yellow tint.

I think by uniformity you mean how bright it is across the screen in which case it looks fine when you look head on. The angle isn't head on in my previous photo because I wanted to just show the yellow tint on the second monitor.


----------



## needh3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> Just recieved a June 2016 batch as I wanted a multi monitor setup.
> 
> It has slightly worse BLB compared to my March 2016 (which is pretty much perfect), the noticeable blb is a small yellow 'hotspot' in the left side which doesn't even disappear if you press gently on it. Most noticeable is the yellowish tint that I don't have on my original.
> 
> Both at 60 brightness, 50 contrast. User Mode 100 100 100. Blue Correction Level 0. Racing Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried adjusting the colours but I can't get it to look as white as my original monitor no matter how hard I try.


Try dropping the Red and Green gain and see if that helps remove the yellow cast. In User Mode something like R 95 - G 95 - B 100


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Try dropping the Red and Green gain and see if that helps remove the yellow cast. In User Mode something like R 95 - G 95 - B 100


I did do that, the closest it got was 93 91 100 but even so it was still slightly off. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## needh3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> I did do that, the closest it got was 93 91 100 but even so it was still slightly off. Thanks for the suggestion though


Bummer. The best you could probably do is get close via the monitor settings and then fine tune with software. If you're still unhappy send it back. These things are too expensive to be settling for a sub-par product imo.


----------



## addicTix

Does anyone else with a PG279Q see the black shadow over the window when I'm moving the window (its also visible when its not moving)?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M1KrGj5hLA

I have a bad feeling that my monitor is faulty.
I asked many people, they can't notice it on their monitor (not PG279Q), can't see it on my shadowplay recording, but can see it on my camera recording.
But when I watch this video on my Smartphone, I'm pretty sure I can see the problem.
Especially when I use teamviewer and I see my desktop on my phone, I can still see it there.

So what is it? Monitor? Something else?
I tried Windows 7 in Virtual Box, the same thing happend when I used the green solid color in windows 7 and moved the window


----------



## Bilbotorm

Hello everyone

I am posting today on this topic in order to get some information as my problem is kinda small but may be solvable easily ?
I am running on a PG279Q, with previously a gtx980ti and now a gtx1080, everything runs great, with no tearing (thank you gsync) and at full speed 144hz using display port (and the default cable provided by ASUS).

Thing is, I have from time to time, when switching games in full screen mode, a line of pixel at the left side that is in fact a line of the image that should be at the far right of the screen. like if a full column of pixel was inverted. I power off/power on the screen and it goes normal again.

So not a big issue, but I was wondering what could be the root cause...? Maybe the default display port cable ? I reinstalled drivers with a clean install when switching to gtx1080 so i don't think it's related to the graphic card...

Any clue would be top apreciated !!

thanks !


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilbotorm*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I am posting today on this topic in order to get some information as my problem is kinda small but may be solvable easily ?
> I am running on a PG279Q, with previously a gtx980ti and now a gtx1080, everything runs great, with no tearing (thank you gsync) and at full speed 144hz using display port (and the default cable provided by ASUS).
> 
> Thing is, I have from time to time, when switching games in full screen mode, a line of pixel at the left side that is in fact a line of the image that should be at the far right of the screen. like if a full column of pixel was inverted. I power off/power on the screen and it goes normal again.
> 
> So not a big issue, but I was wondering what could be the root cause...? Maybe the default display port cable ? I reinstalled drivers with a clean install when switching to gtx1080 so i don't think it's related to the graphic card...
> 
> Any clue would be top apreciated !!
> 
> thanks !


From what you are describing it sounds like the issue they were recalling for now? From what I have been learning about these monitors that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Bilbotorm

*** ? really ?







I had a kinda good batch with low yellow glow, it kinda suck to risk to get a worse model no ? can this issue lead to a worse situation explaining the recall ?


----------



## Jokesterwild

This is where I heard it https://m.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/50cp0p/asus_pg279q_acer_xb271hu_are_being_recalled_xpost/


----------



## Bilbotorm

Erf indeed, looks like I am part of it. If they just update the firmware it's fine, if they change my model, I may get a ****ty yellow tint one


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hey guys, I found an issue. I don't know if its monitor related or windows related.
> I'm using Windows 10 Version 1607 (anniversary update), so if you want to try it out it would be nice if you tell me the Version you're using.
> 
> So the problem is, when you change the windows 10 background to that green solid color (the one with the tick http://prntscr.com/cgci5f), and you move the window, it looks like there is a line at all 4 corners of the window which is going up and down.
> And it looks like a shadow.
> 
> I recorded that issue, so you understand better what I mean.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E
> 
> I pray its not the monitors fault........


Can anyone else with a PG279Q try this, please?
Doesn't matter what Windows version you have, I tried it with Windows 7 and the same issue.
It even happens when you just open the monitor OSD with that green background.

And I'm pretty sure its the monitor, because I connected my PS4 to the monitor so I can make sure its not my PC's or DisplayPort's fault, and even there was the issue.
So I just wanted to know if its a general issue like Pixel Inversion on TN 144Hz 1440p like PG278Q etc. or if its only my monitor.
You maybe need to look closely to see the problem, especially if you're not using 100% brightness with your monitor (you could turn it up to see if its more visible then).

I would really appreciate any help of you guys.
I mean, I don't know if I would RMA my monitor because of that, especially because there's a high chance to get dead pixels again.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Can anyone else with a PG279Q try this, please?
> Doesn't matter what Windows version you have, I tried it with Windows 7 and the same issue.
> It even happens when you just open the monitor OSD with that green background.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure its the monitor, because I connected my PS4 to the monitor so I can make sure its not my PC's or DisplayPort's fault, and even there was the issue.
> So I just wanted to know if its a general issue like Pixel Inversion on TN 144Hz 1440p like PG278Q etc. or if its only my monitor.
> You maybe need to look closely to see the problem, especially if you're not using 100% brightness with your monitor (you could turn it up to see if its more visible then).
> 
> I would really appreciate any help of you guys.
> I mean, I don't know if I would RMA my monitor because of that, especially because there's a high chance to get dead pixels again.


I had seen the same issue a few months ago on the XB271HU with the small white rectangular menu inside DPT (http://dps.uk.com/software/dpt), with a lighter vertical column below the window and darker column above the window, on a green background. I had assumed it was a software issue, but now that I've looked for it after reading your post, it also happens above the monitor's OSD when the OSD is displayed. So it must be a characteristic of the monitor? Brightness at 8.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> I had seen the same issue a few months ago on the XB271HU with the small white rectangular menu inside DPT (http://dps.uk.com/software/dpt), with a lighter vertical column below the window and darker column above the window, on a green background. I had assumed it was a software issue, but now that I've looked for it after reading your post, it also happens above the monitor's OSD when the OSD is displayed. So it must be a characteristic of the monitor? Brightness at 8.


So, do I understand you, you also have this issue on your pg279q when you open the monitor's OSD?
And the XB271HU had the same problem?

If thats the case, then I'm pretty sure its a problem/charateristic of the monitor like Pixel Inversion on PG278Q, S2716DG etc.


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So, do I understand you, you also have this issue on your pg279q when you open the monitor's OSD?
> And the XB271HU had the same problem?
> 
> If thats the case, then I'm pretty sure its a problem/charateristic of the monitor like Pixel Inversion on PG278Q, S2716DG etc.


No, just the XB271HU. Might also have noticed it on the PG279Q but I can't remember.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> No, just the XB271HU. Might also have noticed it on the PG279Q but I can't remember.


Oh okay.
Well I hope its normal for the PG279Q. Would be awful if not, because I don't really want to RMA it because of that. The chances of dead pixels are way too high
And what monitor do you use now?


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> And what monitor do you use now?


The XB271HU. I try to ignore its uniformity problem and IPS glow as much as possible until something better comes along.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> This is where I heard it https://m.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/50cp0p/asus_pg279q_acer_xb271hu_are_being_recalled_xpost/


They aren't supporting firmware updates here in Japan.....cool Asus. Go **** yourselves.


----------



## TWiST2k

I have a total of 4 PG279 monitors here and only the G5 as a secondary has had the line issue, the other 3 G7s have not shown this issue yet. 1 of them is already packed up and going back for terrible BLB and the other 3 are still in my testing period lol.

Sorry about your lack of support in Japan man, do they not have any sort of support there you can reach out to? Try twitter and ****, that stuff seems to pan out sometimes for people.


----------



## kikibgd

Guys where can you find that Gx number on serial number or somewhere else ??
Can someone post photo of the sticker please I'm about to order one...
Ps. What's the best manufacture date?latest?


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Guys where can you find that Gx number on serial number or somewhere else ??
> Can someone post photo of the sticker please I'm about to order one...
> Ps. What's the best manufacture date?latest?


It is literally the first 2 characters on the serial on the monitor and the serial on the box.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Guys where can you find that Gx number on serial number or somewhere else ??
> Can someone post photo of the sticker please I'm about to order one...
> Ps. What's the best manufacture date?latest?


There is no best. I have a G1 monitor, and mine is better than most people that post here.


----------



## XionaxLomax

I'll repost my earlier comment regarding the reply from ASUS I got on the yellow tint problem. Several retailers in my country decided to stop selling the monitor because of all the problems (firmware, dead pixels and panels with yellow smudges.
Quote:


> After sharing my concerns with a support specialist from ASUS USA, and showing him around 10 negative reviews on amazon of customers complaining about the yellowish tint, he asked HQ for an explanation. Today the support specialist replied back to me telling me that ASUS HQ confirmed the issue and that the yellowish tint is because of a problem with the panels polarizer module. They've asked the panel supplier to change the polarizer module in January 2016.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> The XB271HU. I try to ignore its uniformity problem and IPS glow as much as possible until something better comes along.


Yeah, my PG279Q is also not perfect in terms of uniformity.
But I can deal with it, its not too bad.

But the shadow problem, where its darker above the window and lighter under the window... you still have that on your XB271HU? I mean, is the problem still present or did you RMA it and got another one which doesn't have this problem anymore?
Because I checked again, and you're right. When I look above the window, its darker and under the window its definitely lighter.

And the shadow is the same size as the window, right? And if you adjust the window, the shadow also changes in width?
This is how it looks for me: ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srMg9UWGS-4


----------



## rwtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Yeah, my PG279Q is also not perfect in terms of uniformity.
> But I can deal with it, its not too bad.
> 
> But the shadow problem, where its darker above the window and lighter under the window... you still have that on your XB271HU? I mean, is the problem still present or did you RMA it and got another one which doesn't have this problem anymore?
> Because I checked again, and you're right. When I look above the window, its darker and under the window its definitely lighter.
> 
> And the shadow is the same size as the window, right? And if you adjust the window, the shadow also changes in width?
> This is how it looks for me: ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srMg9UWGS-4


Yes, the shadow and the lighter part changes in width with the window. Personally, I'm not going to RMA for this issue unless I'm confident I can get a replacement that doesn't have it. And even then I will be reluctant, I don't look forward to playing the lottery again.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwtd*
> 
> Yes, the shadow and the lighter part changes in width with the window. Personally, I'm not going to RMA for this issue unless I'm confident I can get a replacement that doesn't have it. And even then I will be reluctant, I don't look forward to playing the lottery again.


I also think it wouldn't be worth it to RMA for that issue.
Especially because I tried to discover this issue.
And when I remote control my pc with teamviewer, I can see this issue on my smartphone too.
And as I connected my TV via HDMI to my PC, I couldn't really see the vertical issue, but I saw a horizontal line which I can't see on my monitor, but barely on my smartphone.

So maybe thats a problem of how the display is accessed.
And when you also have this issue, on a different monitor .. I'm pretty sure its not really a defect like a dead pixel, its more like a characteristic (like you said) of the monitor/display. Maybe an IPS problem too, because the monitor, my smartphone and my TV - all of them are IPS


----------



## topmotion

So I just took the plunge and ordered one from amazon. Got it today and lo and behold there's some pretty strong bleed in the lower left corner and some in the right corners. I'm trying to ignore it but regardless of the setting its obvious and distracting when working with dark images or watching movies.

It's a 'july 2016' model.

The following pictures were taken with my lg g3 cell in low and then medium light with the monitor at 30 brightness. Even at 0 brightness there's still bleed. Sorry for the low quality but they're at least an accurate representation of the bleed effect going on.

Is this about par for the course with this model? Is it worth replacing it and hoping for one without bleed or should I just get my money back and wait for/try a different model?

I like the monitor and It seems a few people in this thread have what look to be PG279Qs with no/minimal bleed issues, so right now I'm just not sure.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## addicTix

@topmotion
Yeah it stills looks very overexposed.
In real, it shouldn't be that bad.

Check for dead pixels, dust and uniformity issues.
When everythings fine, I would keep it.

And btw, could you check for this shadow please?
Here's an instruction:
Quote:


> So the problem is, when you change the windows 10 background to that green solid color (the one with the tick http://prntscr.com/cgci5f), and you move the window, it looks like there is a line at all 4 corners of the window which is going up and down.
> And it looks like a shadow.
> 
> I recorded that issue, so you understand better what I mean.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-b4v4TEQ_E


You might have to look closely, but it would be good if you could check it.


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @topmotion
> And btw, could you check for this shadow please?
> Here's an instruction:
> You might have to look closely, but it would be good if you could check it.


I just checked for this on the PG279Q I kept out of 4 (kept March 2016) and I can't notice this happening on my screen, I've tried Gsync on and off. I have had the split line bug occur once while I was overclocking


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> I just checked for this on the PG279Q I kept out of 4 (kept March 2016) and I can't notice this happening on my screen, I've tried Gsync on and off. I have had the split line bug occur once while I was overclocking


Hm thats really strange.
I'm wondering what this issue is.
Because as I said, when I remote control my PC with teamviewer and my smartphone, I can clearly see the same issue on my smartphone's display.
And its definitely not a windows issue or a driver issue from my PC, because when I connected my PS4 to the PG279Q, I could reproduce the same issue.

Could you also make a video with your phone, please?
Like follow the instruction and then just move the window from left to right while recording, so you can see above and under the window while moving it.
That would be great!


----------



## topmotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @topmotion
> Yeah it stills looks very overexposed.
> In real, it shouldn't be that bad.


the over-exposed look is because of my cell phone, the image looks sharp in person, however that glow interference is pretty accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> @topmotion
> And btw, could you check for this shadow please?
> Here's an instruction:
> You might have to look closely, but it would be good if you could check it.


I just checked this and I also have some 'shadow' above my window just like in the video. Almost exactly the same, maybe just slightly less pronounced. But yes its there. What does this mean?

KenjiS posted pics of his monitor with dark imagery in low light and there was no glow. Perhaps if I replaced mine there's a chance I'll get one without it. I just wonder what percent of these monitors don't have glow issues or have the low/acceptable level of glow? 1/2? 1/10? Because when watching movies or working with dark images the entire lower corner is glowing yellow and you can not help but look at that and think, I'm paying $800 for a monitor that has glowing yellow corners. WHY?

So the question seems to be:
Is it worth replacing this panel, perhaps several times, in the hope of getting one with less yellow corner glow or should I be looking at different models? I really do like this panel but maybe there's a model out there that doesn't have these inconsistent quality issues.


----------



## addicTix

I can't tell you, what it means. I don't know either








But it seems like its "normal", because you're the third with the same issue.

The chances to get a monitor with almost no BLB is pretty low, yes.
I would not take the risk, if your monitor doesn't have any dead pixels, dust or really bad uniformity.

Unfortunately, all 144Hz IPS 1440p monitors have quality issues.
There's a reason why its called the "Panel-lottery".
You can replace your PG279Q, but I don't think it will get any better - And if its getting better, you still have high chances to get dead pixels which are even worse than BLB imo.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I can't tell you, what it means. I don't know either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it seems like its "normal", because you're the third with the same issue.
> 
> The chances to get a monitor with almost no BLB is pretty low, yes.
> I would not take the risk, if your monitor doesn't have any dead pixels, dust or really bad uniformity.
> 
> Unfortunately, all 144Hz IPS 1440p monitors have quality issues.
> There's a reason why its called the "Panel-lottery".
> You can replace your PG279Q, but I don't think it will get any better - And if its getting better, you still have high chances to get dead pixels which are even worse than BLB imo.


Out of the 4 monitors I have gone though 2 of them had 0 BLB, but 1 of those had a more noticeable color temperature shift, now my buddy came over and he claimed he couldn't see the temperate shift I was talking about, but maybe he just dosen't do a lot of stuff like that on the PC. I would say its a 50% chance of getting 1 with 0 BLB, but do not confuse IPS glow with BLB, they are very different.


----------



## BLB Fairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Out of the 4 monitors I have gone though 2 of them had 0 BLB, but 1 of those had a more noticeable color temperature shift, now my buddy came over and he claimed he couldn't see the temperate shift I was talking about, but maybe he just dosen't do a lot of stuff like that on the PC. I would say its a 50% chance of getting 1 with 0 BLB, but do not confuse IPS glow with BLB, they are very different.


I think that was really lucky. Do you have pictures?


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLB Fairy*
> 
> I think that was really lucky. Do you have pictures?


I do not have any pics of them, I still have all 4 here, but 2 of them are already boxed up and I am just waiting to exchange this other one cause I am looking to get a second good one for another PC here.

Oh also if you did not follow the thread, 3 of them were G7 and 1 was G5 and the G5 had no BLB but terrible temperature shift.


----------



## topmotion

Thought I'd add an update. So I just replaced the PG279Q I got from Amazon this week due to excessive backlight bleed.

They rushed me another PG279Q which I got today. I eagerly set it up and unfortunately there is BLB in 3 of 4 corners. Dark scenes in movies and games are more or less ruined. Now I'm frustrated and just getting a full refund since I'm 0 for 2 with this model.

All I wanted was a 27" 144hz 1440p gsync IPS monitor but like people have said, so many of them seem to have issues.

Maybe I need to be less picky. Perhaps 144hz is fine without gsync. I'm looking at the Acer XB270HU , Dell S2716DG , and various BenQ models and thinking it could even be worth switching to a TN panel if BLB is such a persistent problem...

Here's a pic of my 2nd PG279Q with its lovely bleed effect:


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topmotion*
> 
> Thought I'd add an update. So I just replaced the PG279Q I got from Amazon this week due to excessive backlight bleed.
> 
> They rushed me another PG279Q which I got today. I eagerly set it up and unfortunately there is BLB in 3 of 4 corners. Dark scenes in movies and games are more or less ruined. Now I'm frustrated and just getting a full refund since I'm 0 for 2 with this model.
> 
> All I wanted was a 27" 144hz 1440p gsync IPS monitor but like people have said, so many of them seem to have issues.
> 
> Maybe I need to be less picky. Perhaps 144hz is fine without gsync. I'm looking at the Acer XB270HU , Dell S2716DG , and various BenQ models and thinking it could even be worth switching to a TN panel if BLB is such a persistent problem...
> 
> Here's a pic of my 2nd PG279Q with its lovely bleed effect:


When you go to do the exchange, just put defective and actually take the time to write that you see back light bleed and you know its not IPS glow, you really like the monitor and want to get a good one. I am trying to get a second good one, so now I am going to wait a week or so before I initiate my exchange and see if I get a newer batch, so far my serial numbers have been pretty dam close with all my order, so I want to try to spread it out.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topmotion*
> 
> Thought I'd add an update. So I just replaced the PG279Q I got from Amazon this week due to excessive backlight bleed.
> 
> They rushed me another PG279Q which I got today. I eagerly set it up and unfortunately there is BLB in 3 of 4 corners. Dark scenes in movies and games are more or less ruined. Now I'm frustrated and just getting a full refund since I'm 0 for 2 with this model.
> 
> All I wanted was a 27" 144hz 1440p gsync IPS monitor but like people have said, so many of them seem to have issues.
> 
> Maybe I need to be less picky. Perhaps 144hz is fine without gsync. I'm looking at the Acer XB270HU , Dell S2716DG , and various BenQ models and thinking it could even be worth switching to a TN panel if BLB is such a persistent problem...
> 
> Here's a pic of my 2nd PG279Q with its lovely bleed effect:


What brightness are you on? That looks more like IPS glow than bleed. And your blown out cellphone picture doesn't really do much for us.


----------



## topmotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What brightness are you on? That looks more like IPS glow than bleed. And your blown out cellphone picture doesn't really do much for us.


Yes sorry for the the cell pic but its the best camera in the house right now. It does however accurately capture the bleed effect. There is yellow bleeding and you can see that in the pic and its really not exaggerated. This is at about 40 brightness and even at 20 or 0 brightness there is still noticeable bleed.

Also I'm fairly certain its the 'bleed' and not the 'glow' because this light is seeping in from behind. It all looks like inconsistent manufacturing and quality control. Different monitors have bleed in different places and some have none at all.

It's worth noting that I was able to (temporarily) completely remove any trace of bleed by gently applying pressure to the front and back of the frame around the bleed area. Apparently this squeezing closes up areas that allow the seepage through. This tells me the bleeding may be fixable however I'm not going to start tinkering and opening up a $800 monitor.

Both monitors were 'july 2016' models.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Hello guys. Can't find any recent threads for the PG27AQ so I'm gonna ask my question here. Does anyone here have that model and how has the quality control been in these past few months? Does that monitor generally have as much QC issues as the PG279Q, X34 and XB271HU? PG27AQ is the 4K G-sync IPS 60hz model. Same as the Acer XB271HK, but unfortunately they don't offer Acer where I live, so I would not be able to get that one if the Asus one turns out to be unacceptable in terms of QC.


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Hello guys. Can't find any recent threads for the PG27AQ so I'm gonna ask my question here. Does anyone here have that model and how has the quality control been in these past few months? Does that monitor generally have as much QC issues as the PG279Q, X34 and XB271HU? PG27AQ is the 4K G-sync IPS 60hz model. Same as the Acer XB271HK, but unfortunately they don't offer Acer where I live, so I would not be able to get that one if the Asus one turns out to be unacceptable in terms of QC.


I would not advice you to buy PG27AQ especially if you are a gamer , 4K is very demanding even with 1080 GPU you will not be able to play every modern game (maxed out) on 60 fps ,and second 4K monitor is limited to 60 Hz what is not good for some games...Asus already show prototype of 4K 144 Hz monitor so we will have in future high refresh rate 4K monitor ,but again GPU need to catch up with 4K resolution...Also with 27 inch 4K monitor you will need some scaling up in windows because everything will be smaller ,so for some users very hard to read ect...I can not talk about QC for this monitor ,you can not find so much complain on internet because it is less popular monitor than pg279q for example...But even than you can find videos that show BLB and/or IPS glow for this particular model...So yes, you can expect that kind of issue that's for sure...Personally i would not consider PG27AQ even if i am not a gamer because it is gaming monitor and gsync adds much of it's price,and you can find for less money IPS monitors that have better picture quality (if you are not a gamer)....But that's just me ,maybe someone can give you better advice....

Btw my pg279q should come on monday ,i can not wait to get this monitor


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> I would not advice you to buy PG27AQ especially if you are a gamer , 4K is very demanding even with 1080 GPU you will not be able to play every modern game (maxed out) on 60 fps ,and second 4K monitor is limited to 60 Hz what is not good for some games...


Of course. I am well aware. But I really wanna jump onto 4K and I'll most likely be getting the 1080 TI once it comes out, so yeah. This is what I am interested in right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> and you can find for less money IPS monitors that have better picture quality


I watched a review of the PG27AQ on The Tech Crap's channel and he said the image looked a little fuzzy compared to other 4K monitors. I certainly wouldn't want to have sub par image quality. But the feature set of the monitor is definitely а tempting one - 4K IPS G-Sync 60hz. Also an 8+2bit panel.

If anyone here has had any experiences with the PG27AQ please let me know how the QC was. I am just not interested in dealing with multiple returns (playing the lottery) as lots of guys on this forum did with their PG278Q's, PG279Q's, XB270HU's, XB271HU's and X34's.


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Of course. I am well aware. But I really wanna jump onto 4K and I'll most likely be getting the 1080 TI once it comes out, so yeah. This is what I am interested in right now.
> I watched a review of the PG27AQ on The Tech Crap's channel and he said the image looked a little fuzzy compared to other 4K monitors. I certainly wouldn't want to have sub par image quality. But the feature set of the monitor is definitely а tempting one - 4K IPS G-Sync 60hz. Also an 8+2bit panel.
> 
> If anyone here has had any experiences with the PG27AQ please let me know how the QC was. I am just not interested in dealing with multiple returns (playing the lottery) as lots of guys on this forum did with their PG278Q's, PG279Q's, XB270HU's, XB271HU's and X34's.


Ok than sound like you got a plan ,here you can also read good review in depth : https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg27aq/ ,while you wait for someone with this monitor to answer your question....


----------



## smonkie

How I wish this monitor had a hotkey for display input selection. You have a hotkey for a totally piece of **** selection of fps counter or crosshair WHICH NOBODY USES, but you don't have a hotkey to quickly change from DP to HDMI. Nice.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> How I wish this monitor had a hotkey for display input selection. You have a hotkey for a totally piece of **** selection of fps counter or crosshair WHICH NOBODY USES, but you don't have a hotkey to quickly change from DP to HDMI. Nice.


I agree, but it's pretty darn easy with the little Lenovo nub back there.


----------



## quovadis123

I have really been struggling trying to find a gaming (and productivity monitor), that does not have all the issues you guys point out.
Apparently there was a firmware update to this monitor? Did you guys have to send back your PG279Q for the update? Are the newer models still having the same problems?

I'm still stuck with ASUS VG278HE 27" 144hz TN panels that I purchased back in 2013, and want to buy a higher resolution panel to do some photo editing and also to play games.
4k is out of the question, because my two old titan cards (first gen) would not be able to handle 4k 60 fps. Couple this problem with most games not supporting SLI. Furthermore, I'm still on win 7, and scaling scares me a lot with 4k.

This IPS light bleed is also quite scary. How about the MVA panels or VA panels? Anyone got any feedback on non IPS? Forget TN panels, had those all my life and color sucks.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I have really been struggling trying to find a gaming (and productivity monitor), that does not have all the issues you guys point out.
> Apparently there was a firmware update to this monitor? Did you guys have to send back your PG279Q for the update? *Are the newer models still having the same problems?*
> 
> I'm still stuck with ASUS VG278HE 27" 144hz TN panels that I purchased back in 2013, and want to buy a higher resolution panel to do some photo editing and also to play games.
> 4k is out of the question, because my two old titan cards (first gen) would not be able to handle 4k 60 fps. *Couple this problem with most games not supporting SLI*. Furthermore, I'm still on win 7, and scaling scares me a lot with 4k.
> 
> This IPS light bleed is also quite scary. How about the MVA panels or VA panels? Anyone got any feedback on non IPS? Forget TN panels, had those all my life and color sucks.


Really? Almost every game I play supports SLI. Which don't?

The only 'problem' the firmware update fixes is the line down the side IIRC, but you don't need a FW update for that. Simply turning the monitor off and on again makes it go away.


----------



## quovadis123

Doom 4
Far cry 4


----------



## Ferreal

I just placed an order for one with Amazon. I'm excited to see if this monitor can replace my Asus PG278Q. Anyone here upgraded from the TN to this IPS?

1ms vs 4ms
144hz vs 165hz


----------



## quovadis123

I'm hesitating between both. You should see this though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79r5rxS276Y

Apparently there is very little difference between an IPS and a newer TN 8bit.


----------



## n00bftw

Im pretty sure Amazon uk have stopped selling this now and rightfully so, Asus deserve the loss


----------



## quovadis123

Which ones has Amazon stopped selling?
The IPS ones?
Probably because of the returns on the panel lottery.
I was going to pull the trigger on the Acer 32" 4k IPS, but got hesitant when i read the reviews.
It's harder to buy a monitor than a car nowadays..


----------



## n00bftw

on Amazon uk and yes the ips version


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bftw*
> 
> on Amazon uk and yes the ips version


I got a great one from Amazon US, granted the first one had terrible BLB, but the second one from this exchange was great, it just took me like 3 monitors to get a good one haha. So I totally understand and agree Asus should be better with this, but once you get a good one, it is an amazing monitor.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Doom 4
> Far cry 4


DOOM definitely supports SLI. You just might need to change a few settings.

Also, Amazon Japan is still selling the PG279Q, fully in stock. Pretty sure they're just pushing out new batches.


----------



## quovadis123

If you google "does doom support SLI" they have not yet made the update for it.
I'm 90% certain of what I am saying.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> If you google "does doom support SLI" they have not yet made the update for it.
> I'm 90% certain of what I am saying.


Wow, you're right. That's ridiculous. No wonder my performance was less than stellar.


----------



## starrbuck

I got mine from Newegg in late 2015 and it's been working great. Lately it developed one dead pixel but it seems to come and go and is not in a place that I even notice it once I get rolling. As for the SLI issue, I recently pulled my SLI 970s, went with a single 1080, and it drives this monitor perfectly.


----------



## Kraanipea

PG278Q on the left, PG279Q on the right. Both calibrated, PG278Q probably has a bit higher gamma to compensate for the horrible out of the box gamma.
Pretty close color accuracy wise, but the PG278Q AG coating is just horrendous compared to the PG279Q. BLB pretty much non existent.


----------



## quovadis123

I'm surprised that the PG279Q does not have deeper colors? I thought the 8 was a TN?
Can you please explain this?


----------



## Kraanipea

Colorspace on both monitors are very similar. PG278Q reaches more into the blues than PG279Q (you can also see that in the picture i guess). The PG279Q reaches a bit more into the reds and greens, but not by much compared to the PG278Q.


----------



## topmotion

I just wanted to add an update to this thread about my experience with 3 PG279Q's.

I ended up ordering my initial PG279Q from Amazon which had bad BLB in 3 of 4 corners and made dark images and movies impossible to work with and enjoy. So I returned it and got monitor #2 as a replacement from Amazon and this PG279Q had BLB in 3 of 4 corners but in different intensities and spread out differently. I returned this one and ordered a THIRD PG279Q from Newegg and though this one only had BLB in 2 of the 4 corners in the top right it was more concentrated and looked like a christmas light bleeding through.

So I settled on the Dell S2716DG TN panel and after a little calibration, I'm very satisfied. The colors are rich enough, though just slightly less vivid than the PG279Q. Movies look fine. Gaming is fine. And best of all there is ZERO BLB. Blacks are black.

Im sure this will hold me over until OLED displays mature.

Good luck to you prospective buyers of this monitor, but be wary: this monitor has a poor/inconsistent frame-bezel that allows for light leakage. I went 0/3 trying to play 'the lottery' to get one with low/acceptable BLB and had no luck.

Cheers


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> Colorspace on both monitors are very similar. PG278Q reaches more into the blues than PG279Q (you can also see that in the picture i guess). The PG279Q reaches a bit more into the reds and greens, but not by much compared to the PG278Q.


Sounds about right, considering how both are 8-bit panels and cover pretty much 100% of the sRGB spectrum with only slight coverage differences that you described.


----------



## legadema

My pg279q arrived today ,it's august 2016 manufacture date ,i check for blb and there is some but it does not bother me at all while gaming and watching movies...I will not post picture of blb because i can not reproduce what i see with my eyes ,htc one m8 does not have great camera ,i also check for uniformity...






Edit : It was before calibration ,now it's better especially white color....


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> My pg279q arrived today ,it's august 2016 manufacture date ,i check for blb and there is some but it does not bother me at all while gaming and watching movies...I will not post picture of blb because i can not reproduce what i see with my eyes ,htc one m8 does not have great camera ,i also check for uniformity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : It was before calibration ,now it's better especially white color....


Is that a dead pixel?


----------



## legadema

No, it's a mouse pointer







i didn't remove it when i took a picture....

I will try to make better picture tomorrow...


----------



## legadema

This is the closest representation of blb compared to my eyes , i know that for many people this is just unacceptable but i am totally fine with it because i don't notice it while gaming and watching movies ,i can notice when powering pc on and when i look for it in testing...I waited for this monitor over 3 weeks and if i RMA i will wait again 3 weeks and i can get one with worse blb so that is another 3 weeks or so , and my unit has 0 dead pixels and uniformity is nice,i i don't have any other issue that i read people have here , so all in all i am satisfied not 100% but coming from TN panel ,for me this is a huge upgrade...


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> PG278Q on the left, PG279Q on the right. Both calibrated, PG278Q probably has a bit higher gamma to compensate for the horrible out of the box gamma.
> Pretty close color accuracy wise, but the PG278Q AG coating is just horrendous compared to the PG279Q. BLB pretty much non existent.


yeah.... it's a real shame they use such a AG coating on the PG278Q.... minus the slight gamma shift, I honestly wouldn't really be able to tell the difference between the two

for me it was a trade off, either terrible BLB or terrible AG coating and I got tired of sending monitors back so I gave in and got the PG278Q.

these AHVA panels have way to much BLB on average, but if I could get one without BLB I would get a PG279Q over a PG278Q because of the poor choice of AG coating.

as least from what's been said, dell learned their lesson with the S2716DG and started using lighter AG coatings on their revisions.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I'm surprised that the PG279Q does not have deeper colors? I thought the 8 was a TN?
> Can you please explain this?


for the most part LCD doesn't really effect colors, LCD pertains mainly to viewing angles ( which if off axis can shift gamma which impacts your colors ) and contrast ratio.

There's a ton of other factors that impact colors ( color filters, LED pixels, back light led, bit depth, ect )

on a still image I doubt most people could easily see the differences between the PG278Q and PG279Q


----------



## Motor7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I have really been struggling trying to find a gaming (and productivity monitor), that does not have all the issues you guys point out.
> Apparently there was a firmware update to this monitor? Did you guys have to send back your PG279Q for the update? Are the newer models still having the same problems?


I don't know about July, but mine I bought in August, and as I said few weeks ago it built also in August. I use it for about more than one month and I can say this one doesn't have any issues when from time to time a line down the middle, overlapping image. On my previous PG279Q I had, I saw this line within few days. So at least August monitors come with new firmware. Actually the my current monitor doesn't have any issues at all. Just works


----------



## quovadis123

Good to know.
It seems the 32" 4k is having some problems with flickering lines, so I will keep an eye out on both threads.
The 34's do not have flickering but BLB is pretty bad.


----------



## Walhalla360

Hey guys. At the moment I'm trying to get the newest PG279Q as possible and e-mailed some shops. One told me the serial number of the device is: FCLMQS09. I always thought they start with G[X]****** what kind of batch is this? Are these firmware fixed ones?


----------



## quovadis123

Is this panel IPS? or ahva?
I read it was AHVA


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walhalla360*
> 
> Hey guys. At the moment I'm trying to get the newest PG279Q as possible and e-mailed some shops. One told me the serial number of the device is: FCLMQS09. I always thought they start with G[X]****** what kind of batch is this? Are these firmware fixed ones?


My monitor is August 2016 serial number starts with G8 8 means August and some other numbers after 8 of course... Monitor was imported from Netherlands to my country , if that can help with your question....


----------



## Walhalla360

I know, and because of that I don't know where they got that serial from. Looks unusual









Do you know if August manufatured screens already have that firmware bug fixed / newest firmware flashed?


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walhalla360*
> 
> I know, and because of that I don't know where they got that serial from. Looks unusual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if August manufatured screens already have that firmware bug fixed / newest firmware flashed?


I am not sure about that but if scanning lines was problem related to firmware then yes,i don't have that or any other problem ,just blb and ips glow in some degree ,but that is very "normal " for this monitor , i have seen just couple units without/or minimal blb ,and of course don't expect that your unit will not have that "problem at all" ,for me after some use it is clearly noticeable on black screen but i try not to focus just on that, and i don't have any other issue so i am trying to enjoy my new monitor...


----------



## Asus11

I just wanted to add that I had a few issues of black screen problems with this monitor, not being detected etc and having to reboot the computer multiple times or even taking the power out and plugging it back in quickly trying all kinds of trickery to get the display to find signal again sometimes it worked sometimes it didn't, also I would have trouble when coming back from sleep etc

I replaced the DP cable with a high quality LINDY 1m CROMO DisplayPort Cable and all the problems have been fixed it no longer shows the black screen and always turns on without an issue

I think the combination of being 1m and a good quality cable is the reason for this

also I have the issue of every now and then ( I think its when you tab out of a game or something) that the very bottom of the screen ever so slightly will display at the very top

seeing as my unit was bought second hand I doubt I will be able to get the ''firmware updated'' but I found out turning the overclock off then back on again solves this issue & if you don't keep tabbing out of games it stays put

but even if it does come back and it annoys you just turn oc off then back on again


----------



## Walhalla360

I think I won the lottery









Got a G8 panel on Saturday. Had a G7 panel before. All fine now. The old one had an horrible yellow tint and backlight bleed on the left side at the bottom and on the top right corner. The new panel looks pretty good now. Now it's only IPS glow left, I can live with it, but I must say that it glows a lot more than my "old" Dell U2414H. I think it's because the AG coating is lighter.


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walhalla360*
> 
> I think I won the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a G8 panel on Saturday. Had a G7 panel before. All fine now. The old one had an horrible yellow tint and backlight bleed on the left side at the bottom and on the top right corner. The new panel looks pretty good now. Now it's only IPS glow left, I can live with it, but I must say that it glows a lot more than my "old" Dell U2414H. I think it's because the AG coating is lighter.


Can you post some pics? My g8 isn't perfect, first i was ok with amount of blb and ips glow ,but more time i spent with monitor more obvious and distracting this becomes to me...Now i am thinking about replacement,because i think paying 860 eur i deserve better panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walhalla360*
> 
> I think I won the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a G8 panel on Saturday. Had a G7 panel before. All fine now. The old one had an horrible yellow tint and backlight bleed on the left side at the bottom and on the top right corner. The new panel looks pretty good now. Now it's only IPS glow left, I can live with it, but I must say that it glows a lot more than my "old" Dell U2414H. I think it's because the AG coating is lighter.


Not, it's because it's 27". Coating has nothing to do with glow. People should realize this once for all - the bigger screen the bigger glow. It's physics. If you have only silverish glow then you might won the lottery







It's impossible to get an IPS ordinary screen without a glow.


----------



## Walhalla360

hmm, it's golden glow, but if you look straight on it it's not there anymore. Nevermind, I can live with it, better than going back to 60 Hz


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walhalla360*
> 
> hmm, it's golden glow, but if you look straight on it it's not there anymore. Nevermind, I can live with it, better than going back to 60 Hz


Well yes, these AUO panels are famous of orange glow. I couldn't stand it personally but if you don't see it from your sitting position and it's not disturbing in dark games then you are fine. But I had panels with horrible uniformity and oragnge low and it was very bad. So I gave up on these and wait for better screens, hopefully not from AUO. I would take 27" 1440p LG IPS 100Hz with G-sync for reasonable price but there is no such panel and those ultrawides are very expensive. I've bought 100Hz Qnix for $200 and the only thing I missing is G-sync. The image quality is miles ahead these AUO trash panels.

But you right, once you taste high refresh rate then there is no way back to 60Hz. I would suggest you to test the monitor for a week and if anything bother you just return it. You know, if the monitor cost 300$ I could live with some flaws but for 800$ it must be really good quality. Asus build quality is great, but unfortunatelly all 144Hz IPS monitors use the same AUO trash panels so it does not matter if you buy Asus, Acer, AOC or Viewsonic.... All will have the same issues. We need something NEW and much better quality....


----------



## Walhalla360

I would alse prefer an LG panel hands down, but as you already pointed out there is nothing on the market right now and on the horizon. Yes, for the price of that screen you shouldn't have to take any compromises, but how long should I wait? If you see it that way you can wait your whole life for a better generation of anything









A TN panel is no option for me.


----------



## rasucady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> But you right, once you taste high refresh rate then there is no way back to 60Hz. I would suggest you to test the monitor for a week and if anything bother you just return it. You know, if the monitor cost 300$ I could live with some flaws but for 800$ it must be really good quality. Asus build quality is great, but unfortunatelly all 144Hz IPS monitors use the same AUO trash panels so it does not matter if you buy Asus, Acer, AOC or Viewsonic.... All will have the same issues. We need something NEW and much better quality....


viewsonic ,asus and AOC are using auo panel M270DAN02.3
only acer gets to use M270DAN02.6.
Not sure why is it so and what is the different. Maybe someone can enlighten

anyway auo is part of acer FYI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AUO was formed in September 2001 by the merger of Acer Display Technology, Inc. (the former of AUO, established in 1996) and Unipac Optoelectronics Corporation. In October 2006, AUO acquired Quanta Display Inc. AUO has thus been operating production lines of various generations,


----------



## Sedolf

2.6 is the borderless version


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walhalla360*
> 
> I would alse prefer an LG panel hands down, but as you already pointed out there is nothing on the market right now and on the horizon. Yes, for the price of that screen you shouldn't have to take any compromises, but how long should I wait? If you see it that way you can wait your whole life for a better generation of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TN panel is no option for me.


Yeah, I think some VA 100Hz 1440p are behind the corner but who knows about the quality. But sure they will be better than this AUO trash. But I'm afraid they will be pretty slow with some transitions. I would be fine with 100Hz but I need g-sync because I can't stand any tearing or stuttering and v-sync is no way to go because of crazy input lag. Seems only OLED with G-sync will be a redemption for all of us and LCD will be forgotten forever... Hope this come true within 5 year







Btw, don't know if you are using panel only for gaming but TN version is actually not that bad. I have TN with g-sync 1080p now and it's great for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasucady*
> 
> viewsonic ,asus and AOC are using auo panel M270DAN02.3
> only acer gets to use M270DAN02.6.
> Not sure why is it so and what is the different. Maybe someone can enlighten
> 
> anyway auo is part of acer FYI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AUO was formed in September 2001 by the merger of Acer Display Technology, Inc. (the former of AUO, established in 1996) and Unipac Optoelectronics Corporation. In October 2006, AUO acquired Quanta Display Inc. AUO has thus been operating production lines of various generations,


Yes, Acer is borderless but all revisions are trash. But the one in Acer was slightly better because it haven't had the top 1/3 darker than rest but overall uniformity was tragic anyway. An whites? Forget them with these screens. These panels have all tints except white







Really, I was comparing with Dell IPS screen with LG panel and couldn't believe how AUO is yellowish. And no way to calibrate it properly. These are just great for pure gamers but if you want to use it for work it could be a pain. Your eyes may adopt but it's never white...


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, I think some VA 100Hz 1440p are behind the corner but who knows about the quality. But sure they will be better than this AUO trash. But I'm afraid they will be pretty slow with some transitions. I would be fine with 100Hz but I need g-sync because I can't stand any tearing or stuttering and v-sync is no way to go because of crazy input lag. Seems only OLED with G-sync will be a redemption for all of us and LCD will be forgotten forever... Hope this come true within 5 year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, don't know if you are using panel only for gaming but TN version is actually not that bad. I have TN with g-sync 1080p now and it's great for gaming.
> Yes, Acer is borderless but all revisions are trash. But the one in Acer was slightly better because it haven't had the top 1/3 darker than rest but overall uniformity was tragic anyway. An whites? Forget them with these screens. These panels have all tints except white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I was comparing with Dell IPS screen with LG panel and couldn't believe how AUO is yellowish. And no way to calibrate it properly. These are just great for pure gamers but if you want to use it for work it could be a pain. Your eyes may adopt but it's never white...


I ended up getting the 24" Swift and it's TN of course but the whites are very good. I think if these ahva panels were higher quality then I would have jumped on it, so I'm also waiting on the next gen of 144hz/1440p ips-type panels. Maybe by then the GFX cards will be like GTX 1160 or 1260's that run faster than Titan XPs and they'll run everything fast like 1080p at 144 fps with current gen cards but at 1440p. I really didn't like the idea of getting a 1440p IPS monitor, having medicore color and uniformity, and THEN having low frames unless I went SLI with my 970 or spending ANOTHER $600 plus on a replacement card. Right now I get a good bump over 60 fps in something like Witcher 3 and I can get 144 fps in Assetto Corsa without dropping settings too much so I am happy right now with my performance. I still yearn for a bigger, higher res option at some point though. I just got to a point where I wanted to actually enjoy what I have and take a break from upgrading for awhile. Hopefully in a year or two, our options will be much better and 1440p/144hz + will be a more standard thing with all the panel manufacturers onboard and it won't feel like you're dealing with prototype technology and having to buy close to $1000 gfx solutions to run them full tilt. Don't get me wrong, if I had the money then I'd be buying one of these AHVA/1440p/144hz panels and dual 1080's but I just can't afford to unfortunately. I can only do moderate enthusiast level and can't blow my load on the latest and greatest, especially when it will be superseded by something better and cheaper in not too long.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yeah, I think some VA 100Hz 1440p are behind the corner but who knows about the quality. But sure they will be better than this AUO trash. But I'm afraid they will be pretty slow with some transitions. I would be fine with 100Hz but I need g-sync because I can't stand any tearing or stuttering and v-sync is no way to go because of crazy input lag. Seems only OLED with G-sync will be a redemption for all of us and LCD will be forgotten forever... Hope this come true within 5 year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, don't know if you are using panel only for gaming but TN version is actually not that bad. I have TN with g-sync 1080p now and it's great for gaming.


I expect the Samsungs to be good. The S34E790C had response times down pat for 60 Hz (compared to IPS) and TFTCentral indicated their new 1080p 144 Hz VA panel has decent response times. We'll find out more soon. I expect AUO's 1440p VA high refresh rate monitors to have the same 40+ ms response time in dark color transitions though.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I expect the Samsungs to be good. The S34E790C had response times down pat for 60 Hz (compared to IPS) and TFTCentral indicated their new 1080p 144 Hz VA panel has decent response times. We'll find out more soon. I expect AUO's 1440p VA high refresh rate monitors to have the same 40+ ms response time in dark color transitions though.


I hope they don't go too crazy with the curves though. A curved 24-incher screen seems a bit silly and I would think just looks distorted.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> I ended up getting the 24" Swift and it's TN of course but the whites are very good. I think if these ahva panels were higher quality then I would have jumped on it, so I'm also waiting on the next gen of 144hz/1440p ips-type panels. Maybe by then the GFX cards will be like GTX 1160 or 1260's that run faster than Titan XPs and they'll run everything fast like 1080p at 144 fps with current gen cards but at 1440p. I really didn't like the idea of getting a 1440p IPS monitor, having medicore color and uniformity, and THEN having low frames unless I went SLI with my 970 or spending ANOTHER $600 plus on a replacement card. Right now I get a good bump over 60 fps in something like Witcher 3 and I can get 144 fps in Assetto Corsa without dropping settings too much so I am happy right now with my performance. I still yearn for a bigger, higher res option at some point though. I just got to a point where I wanted to actually enjoy what I have and take a break from upgrading for awhile. Hopefully in a year or two, our options will be much better and 1440p/144hz + will be a more standard thing with all the panel manufacturers onboard and it won't feel like you're dealing with prototype technology and having to buy close to $1000 gfx solutions to run them full tilt. Don't get me wrong, if I had the money then I'd be buying one of these AHVA/1440p/144hz panels and dual 1080's but I just can't afford to unfortunately. I can only do moderate enthusiast level and can't blow my load on the latest and greatest, especially when it will be superseded by something better and cheaper in not too long.


Yes, that's how I ended as well







1440p with G-sync is really nice but 27" is way too much for TN technology and IPS from AUO is really bad - bleed, orange glow, uniformity issue, yellowish screen, dust, dead pixels, you name it.... But on 1080p TN is still acceptable and whites are really good. I was surprised how good whites are on these panel. You can see of center gama and color shift but no was as bad as on 27" (I had Rog Swift). However this TN panels are not perfect (scan lines here and there, pixel inversion here and there) but I've bought mine for 290e so I can live with that. Also games are much easy to drive and feel really smooth in high refresh rates. However I still waiting for next generation but I don't know if LCD can satisfy my needs.

Yes, higher res and bigger screens bring a better immersion but the price we need to pay is too high and quality poor. As you said if we have better card then it will be better but I'm afraid with better cards the games will be more demanding so this is a circle. That's why I have two screens now, one 100Hz 1440p IPS Qnix 2710 for work and AOC P2460PG for gaming. Still waiting to get one good and universal panel but seems I have to wait for OLEDs. I think manufacturers are blocking them somehow because they would loose all LCD market which is huge. It's similar like it was with SSD drives - don't buy because the lifespan is low... BS.....

Seems we need to wait little bit more but we must be patient and not to buy every crap manufacturers throw at us. To be honest, I have money to buy these AHVA panels but just don't do it because the price/quality ratio is poor and I respect my money. And what is worse I couldn't work on this monitor so I just can't do it because it would bother me all the time I look at it.

Dual 1080 - I don't want it because I can't stand micro stuttering so this would kill me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I expect the Samsungs to be good. The S34E790C had response times down pat for 60 Hz (compared to IPS) and TFTCentral indicated their new 1080p 144 Hz VA panel has decent response times. We'll find out more soon. I expect AUO's 1440p VA high refresh rate monitors to have the same 40+ ms response time in dark color transitions though.


The question is in which transitions have those response times. If it's all across the range then I'm fine with that but if some transitions are like 50ms then no way. But never saw Samsung VA panels so maybe they are better than AUO ? But look at the response test here - https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s34e790c/ In my opinion this is bad, yes 3rd transition is pretty good but the other two are not great so I would take this with grain of salt. In my opinion no VA panel is fast enough.


----------



## smonkie

Any chance this monitor would be able to display HDR via firmware update?


----------



## MtheG

Yeah just got my 3 today
I was so apprehensive with all the issues people were having but looks like i won the loto on this, a bit of blb but not bad, no dead pixels, had to tweak colour settings using a 5m Lindy Cromo cable and running it at 144hz at the moment using GTX 980 TI - SLI - 7680 x 1440

Will post images later but looks like their QC might be improving - Manufacture date August 2016 - got the last 3 from PC world


----------



## Lahatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Any chance this monitor would be able to display HDR via firmware update?


Nope.


----------



## quovadis123

Guys
after 6 weeks of torture reading about monitors, I finally pulled the trigger on an ASUS PB328Q 32" WQHD 2560x1440 4ms.
I bought this primarily as a "wait and see monitor" to do some work on. Not for gaming.
In so doing, I have avoided the IPS panel lottery.
This is an AMVA 8 bit panel. Asus advertises this panel as 10bit. Like buying a 450hp car, only to find out it's only got 350hp.
The colors are no better than an good 8bit TN panel.
This monitor reminds me of the Samsung 350T I had years ago. The blacks are great, the rest is ok, nothing to write home about.

What disturbs me is that if you read Tom's hardware review about this monitor, the review is so incredible, that it would fool anyone, me included, into pulling the trigger.

I think 1440p is good for 27" and not for 32". This monitor is marginally crisper than my 1080 ASUS VG278HE. Somewhat more detailed, but again, not night and day.

There is nothing worse than doing six weeks research, pulling the trigger, and not getting blown away.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys
> after 6 weeks of torture reading about monitors, I finally pulled the trigger on an ASUS PB328Q 32" WQHD 2560x1440 4ms.
> I bought this primarily as a "wait and see monitor" to do some work on. Not for gaming.
> In so doing, I have avoided the IPS panel lottery.
> This is an AMVA 8 bit panel. Asus advertises this panel as 10bit. Like buying a 450hp car, only to find out it's only got 350hp.
> The colors are no better than an good 8bit TN panel.
> This monitor reminds me of the Samsung 350T I had years ago. The blacks are great, the rest is ok, nothing to write home about.
> 
> What disturbs me is that if you read Tom's hardware review about this monitor, the review is so incredible, that it would fool anyone, me included, into pulling the trigger.
> 
> I think 1440p is good for 27" and not for 32". This monitor is marginally crisper than my 1080 ASUS VG278HE. Somewhat more detailed, but again, not night and day.
> 
> There is nothing worse than doing six weeks research, pulling the trigger, and not getting blown away.


Games have no need for more than 8-bit. It won't have *more* colors than an 8-bit TN, but color reproduction is still much better in numerous ways. I don't think any computer monitor will blow you away unfortunately, they are all so second rate.


----------



## quovadis123

I'm desperately trying to get my hands on this big guy.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-LC34F791WQNXZA-Screen-Monitor/dp/B01M1D7JVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476585598&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+C34F791


----------



## Rocketlucco

I've had this monitor since launch, and I just noticed, I can't figure out how to permanently keep it at any setting about 60hz. When I hit the turbo button I can get it to go 120hz or 144hz, but once it goes into rest mode or I turn it off and don't use it for a while, the monitor will be back at 60hz when I turn it back on. I have overclocking turned on with a max refresh rate of 144. Does anyone know how I can get the monitor to stay at 120hz or do I just have to the turbo button every single time before I play a game?


----------



## i7monkey

It's been out for a year. Have they worked out all the kinks? Is it worth giving it a shot or will Asus bring out a better version of it soon? Ie. Lower response time? Thanks guys.


----------



## KickAssCop

New models are not out until Q1 2017 (most likely in March). Soon depends on your point of view. People were saying new panels will be out soon in June lol.

I say get it. Many deals around and can usually be had for as low as 700 bucks. Totally worth the money imo.


----------



## BoredErica

Ok, now give it a glossy finish and I'll buy it once the ones with good QC are out...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, now give it a glossy finish and I'll buy it once the ones with good QC are out...


I thought the 279Q had a semi-glossy finish unlike the the 278 where it had anti-glare coating?


----------



## legadema

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> I've had this monitor since launch, and I just noticed, I can't figure out how to permanently keep it at any setting about 60hz. When I hit the turbo button I can get it to go 120hz or 144hz, but once it goes into rest mode or I turn it off and don't use it for a while, the monitor will be back at 60hz when I turn it back on. I have overclocking turned on with a max refresh rate of 144. Does anyone know how I can get the monitor to stay at 120hz or do I just have to the turbo button every single time before I play a game?


My pg279q always stays at 144 hz,try to set it in windows,windows 10 : display settings ,advanced display settings , display adapter proporties ,monitor,and there you can set refresh rate that you want


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legadema*
> 
> My pg279q always stays at 144 hz,try to set it in windows,windows 10 : display settings ,advanced display settings , display adapter proporties ,monitor,and there you can set refresh rate that you want


I set mine using Geforce Control Panel with no issues.


----------



## legadema

Yes,that is even easier to set through the nvidia panel....


----------



## Tensor187x

Got mine today from Microcenter. July batch with no dead pixels thankfully. Small amount of blb around each 4 corners. Debating it i should keep it or not.

What color mode do you guys prefer, i cant decide between fps mode or scenery mode. Any recs?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> PG278Q on the left, PG279Q on the right. Both calibrated, PG278Q probably has a bit higher gamma to compensate for the horrible out of the box gamma.
> Pretty close color accuracy wise, but the PG278Q AG coating is just horrendous compared to the PG279Q. BLB pretty much non existent.


Sorry but these images are very, very underexposed and I'm sure this does not correspond to reality. No way to get such black levels on IPS screen in dark. Also glow and bleed is not existent on the photo which is not possible. Also you can see the yellowish tint all these panels have so get a white is impossible. PG278Q has definitely better whites. But TN is problem on 27+" panels so actually there is no good compromise. Still praying LG or Samsung will start producing 144+ panels but I'm loosing my hopes :-/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I thought the 279Q had a semi-glossy finish unlike the the 278 where it had anti-glare coating?


I dunno how a semi-glossy finish compares to a glossy coating.  AFAIK (may be totally wrong) both are AG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I thought the 279Q had a semi-glossy finish unlike the the 278 where it had anti-glare coating?


Not quite semi-glossy, but "light AG." It is semi glossy from a steep horizontal angle, but not head-on where it is hazy. It's a lighter coating than its TN counterparts though.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, now give it a glossy finish and I'll buy it once the ones with good QC are out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I thought the 279Q had a semi-glossy finish unlike the the 278 where it had anti-glare coating?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how a semi-glossy finish compares to a glossy coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK (may be totally wrong) both are AG.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If your a Glossy Aficionado and I know you are, these AUO semi-gloss and Matte panels look like utter crap next to even an LCD glossy. I've had the 279Q and the 278Q TN next to my LG (Overlord/Cat2B) and Samsung (QNIX PLS) glossy's and even if you got a super clean (limited BLB/Glow) the AR coatings just ruin it for me ... not to mention they're appx 2.5X's more expensive









I now loath the day I got my 1st high-end CRT (FW900) ... the best replacements I've found are my aging 120Hz glossy's and you can't get them anymore (see sig) ... EXCEPT when they rarely come up for resale on Ebay, like *THIS ONE* .. you need to do your homework w/more details from the seller, but I bet it sells pretty quickly! I just hope my monitors last a few more years until OLED is a viable option, because these AUO panels just don't cut it especially for the premium $$$ they're asking









I think in *this video* (NCX) he makes a comparison between the glossy (LG/Samsung) vs AUO, even with the crappy youtube res you can see the difference and in person (holy cow) ... well you get the point


----------



## boredgunner

Even the FG2421's semi glossy coating, which is lighter than LG IPS and AUO AHVA and AMVA+ coatings, looks like crap compared to full gloss. Here is said FG2421 for reference.



















Let's hope at least some future HDR gaming monitors have glossy finishes or better yet AR treated glass.


----------



## misiak

Amen. It's really sad Koreans stopped producing these panels







My panel goes "only" up to 105Hz but still is the best panel I have ever had for litle price. This trash from auo can't compete with these. Shame build qality is crap but who cares if the image is great. What's the problem for asus, acer or whoever to give us 1440p panel with g-sync and 100hz? I will tell you... Nobody would buy that trash from AUO anymore...


----------



## quovadis123

I too love gloss.
If you look at some of the Sony Tv's that have the best colors they are glossy. For example the XBR900A.

I'm pretty sure it would not be too difficult to custom order a glossy panel from the Koreans.

I just bought a QNIX UHD3216R which I have not yet received, but if you guys say that AUO panels are matte and horrible, then I will not be happy.

I remember distinctly in 2014 sony brought out some matte screens after their high-glossy screens, XBR850A, and the colors lost all their WOW factor. People complained.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I too love gloss.
> If you look at some of the Sony Tv's that have the best colors they are glossy. For example the XBR900A.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it would not be too difficult to custom order a glossy panel from the Koreans.
> 
> I just bought a QNIX UHD3216R which I have not yet received, but if you guys say that AUO panels are matte and horrible, then I will not be happy.
> 
> I remember distinctly in 2014 sony brought out some matte screens after their high-glossy screens, XBR850A, and the colors lost all their WOW factor. People complained.


Yes, AUO panels have high refresh rate and fast response time but unfortunately, the image quality is garbage. It's good for gaming but not usable for normal work, especially for their price tag.
But don't worry, not all panels from AUO are trash. Only these 144+ Hz ones...









Gloss is the best thing. I don't understand why they put coating on every single monitor. Really can't get that. It ruins the image and colors. And only thing it does is to reduce reflections a bit. But this is a very bad tradeoff. If you don't put the monitor right opposite the window there is no issue at all. In evening there are no reflections at all. I have a problem that I can't sand a monitor with coating anymore


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, AUO panels have high refresh rate and fast response time but unfortunately, the image quality is garbage. It's good for gaming but not usable for normal work, especially for their price tag.


I demand good picture quality for games. No glowing, bleeding parts plus glossy coating and much deeper blacks and higher contrast go a long way for improving one's gaming experience. Competitive gaming is all these fast AUO panels are good for I think since nobody cares about picture quality for competitive gaming and anti-glare is typically needed.


----------



## quovadis123

I was in talks two years ago with a Korean manufacturer in order to develop some touch screen technology for another product.
I just emailed them and asked them if they could make me a custom 32" ips with glossy screen.

What panel 32" does Acer have? I hear that is a good one. Does LG make any 32" IPS? Or is Samsung PLS better.?

The company I am speaking to is called Microboard Korea.


----------



## quovadis123

here

http://www.microboard.co.kr/


----------



## quovadis123

WOW
what is this lovely thing?

http://www.microboard.co.kr/m340clz-3440x1440

Looks like Acers new 100hz upcoming monitor


----------



## siryak

I posted all of the details in my post titled "I tested PG279Q vs XB271HU, but I thought I would post it here because I wanted to make sure people saw this. If you get a PG279Q with bad backlight bleed DONT send it back immediately! I am completely dumb founded by this but mine had horrible backlight bleed and now it is almost completely gone.

This was my original picture. XB271HU on the left and the PG279Q on the right

I swapped them around in this one so Samsung PLS (Asus PB278Q) on the right and the PG279Q on the left.

Finally the Original PG279Q on the left and the one I ordered to replace it on the right.


As you can see from the pictures the original PG279Q has shown MASSIVE improvement in backlight bleed in just about a weeks time. I am not even going to send this one back anymore. I will just send back the replacement. The moral to the story is, give these monitors about a week to break in because believe it or not the backlight bleed does get better.


----------



## BoredErica

Roughly speaking, does anyone know how well the pg279q's QC is compared to 1440p Koreans back in their heyday?


----------



## Tensor187x

is there hope!? My July batch has small blb but too bad, i hope it gets better.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Even the FG2421's semi glossy coating, which is lighter than LG IPS and AUO AHVA and AMVA+ coatings, looks like crap compared to full gloss. Here is said FG2421 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope at least some future HDR gaming monitors have glossy finishes or better yet AR treated glass.


Not a fan, if I wanted a mirror instead of a screen, it would of cost me less money, yuck.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Not a fan, if I wanted a mirror instead of a screen, it would of cost me less money, yuck.


The glossier the better the picture quality, ignoring external factors (ambient light). Less obstruction, more clear pixels thus better everything (sharpness, color and contrast).



Not my pic but this is what an AG coating is. Way to blur up your screen.



Best experience = full gloss or AR treated glass + no ambient light beyond bias lighting + low monitor brightness.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The glossier the better the picture quality, ignoring external factors (ambient light). Less obstruction, more clear pixels thus better everything (sharpness, color and contrast).
> 
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is what an AG coating is. Way to blur up your screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Best experience = full gloss or AR treated glass + no ambient light beyond bias lighting + low monitor brightness.


Oh yes it does make for a pretty picture, I never said it did not. But I unfortunately have to use my computer for work, research, gaming, etc, in a room that is not solely pitch black all the time lol. I see where you are coming from but me personally, I would not enjoy that level of reflection all the time.


----------



## kikibgd

guys going tomorrow in the morning to the shop to see the 279q what should i look for ?

any tools i can try to use so i can avoid the hustle with RMA?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> guys going tomorrow in the morning to the shop to see the 279q what should i look for ?
> 
> any tools i can try to use so i can avoid the hustle with RMA?


Ask the shop to open the box and inspect the panel right there. That is what I did with my second 279Q to avoid another dead pixel nonsense.
Also open the website to check for BLB etc. If you write BLB test in google you will see a website that allows you to run solid colors in your browser to check for this kind of stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## Lahatiel

You can download the eizo test ( https://www.eizo.de/alle-monitore/zubehoer/software/monitortest/ ) and copy it to an USB stick.
Check for stuck pixels and so on and so forth.

GL^^


----------



## addicTix

I've just noticed something on my PG279Q.
When I have a white page open, like google for example, and I pay a lot attention and move the window fast from left to right, it looks like theres a small shadowish stain on my screen.
But when I don't move the window and just look at the white page, I can't see it.
Its almost like a dirty screen effect, but I'm not sure.

The stain kinda looks like this: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303480&d=1351631085
But not as strong as on this picture and as I said you can't see it when you don't move the window fast and pay a lot attention. I just accidentally noticed it while I was cleaning my screen and turned it back on to see if there's still any dirt on it.
I mean, its not a huge problem, but it kinda worries me.

When I first saw it, it instantly reminds me of DSE.
Could that be the case?
I can't record it or make a photo from it, its not visible on camera.

Edit: Also, its only visible on white backgrounds as it seems. When I try it with blue or red, I can't see it.


----------



## kikibgd

got G8 no BLB what so ever now just to get some settings going... still playing with RGB 95 95 95 looks ok but still not there yet....


----------



## Floop

Hello just got a Asus PG279Q and was wondering if this is considered good or bad. 

Also on the far right of the screen near the bezel the colour seems to shift slightly unless you look straight at that area of the screen.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floop*
> 
> Hello just got a Asus PG279Q and was wondering if this is considered good or bad.
> 
> Also on the far right of the screen near the bezel the colour seems to shift slightly unless you look straight at that area of the screen.


The bleeding in this pic is minimal, maybe in the top right corner there is a very little bleeding, overall there is only a ips glow in the angles.

Not bad


----------



## ajx

Its better to record a video
here is my ex PG279Q
No light at all, you can see a small amount of bleeding from corner but its minimal i assume
https://vid.me/lbie

mine was very good but white uniformity was the only downside (not perfect)


----------



## Floop

I tried taking a video but my camera isn't the greatest https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvTCNPDUUdE&feature=youtu.be

I also took a shot of the panel with a full white screen, panel is at 30 brightness


----------



## ajx

Yes indeed, very good unit you ve got there








Dont worry man, once you got no dust/dead pixel and minimal BLB, let's enjoy the monitor


----------



## Floop

Thanks for the info! held off on the purchase for so long because of the issues


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floop*
> 
> I tried taking a video but my camera isn't the greatest https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvTCNPDUUdE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I also took a shot of the panel with a full white screen, panel is at 30 brightness


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Luckael

Can you please check the ips glow for my pg279q is good or bad. do i need to exhange it for new one?





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjurai

Looks pretty minimal to me. Always going to have some.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> Can you please check the ips glow for my pg279q is good or bad. do i need to exhange it for new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will go away pretty much in 2 - 3 weeks time. Don't exchange if you don't have dead pixels and crap.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*


_Pause at anytime to check for backlight bleed._

- Backlight Bleed Test

lmao


----------



## Luckael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Looks pretty minimal to me. Always going to have some.


Ok.. Thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Will go away pretty much in 2 - 3 weeks time. Don't exchange if you don't have dead pixels and crap.


This is what looks like when i take picture with auto mode.. It was very exaggerated


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Just got mine in a couple days ago and got a pic tonight. This is more exaggerated than it really is but it's the best I could get with my phone. So far everything looks good, no stuck pixels and very minimal bleed (if any).


----------



## SIDWULF

Are the quality control issues fixed? Should I buy this monitor or is there a better option now?


----------



## bozy12

blb seems totally fine. but this











Looks like some dead bright pixels or/and dust?
Its definitely not some kind of dirt on the surface (tried like everything).


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> Can you please check the ips glow for my pg279q is good or bad. do i need to exhange it for new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You have got to be joking, what does it look like to you cause you are the one that has to use it, not us lol.

I had a friend over and he was looking at my first one I sent back and did not even notice what I was talking about, so it is all personal preference.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozy12*
> 
> blb seems totally fine. but this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some dead bright pixels or/and dust?
> Its definitely not some kind of dirt on the surface (tried like everything).


I think it's the almost like mine. At first, I thought it was a short strand of hair but it was actually aliased to the naked eye so I think they're a line of dead pixels so I sent in in for RMA.



*The pic is a bit out of focus so the aliasing is not so obvious.

August 2016 manufacturing date, BTW.


----------



## Wezzor

I was thinking about to buying this monitor on black friday, but is it worth it?
Because at first when it came out, all were complaining much about poor QC - multiple dead pixels, terrible backlight bleed and higher than average IPS glow as well. Is it still the same, or have they actually improved?


----------



## runrun

I got mine last thursday from local store for 800EUR. ASUS serial number starts with G8, so it was manufactured in august 2016. I have read last 200 pages of this thread before pulling the trigger on the purchase and was well aware of all possible problems. So, obviously my exemplar is not perfect - here are some pictures:

Brightness 100, contrast 42, blue filter off:



Brightness 30, contrast 42, blue filter off:



Desktop with black background:



*Those pictures were taken from the video, that i recorded using my Nexus 5 phone (not the best source, I know - but this is about how I see it with my eyes).

I found my monitor to be very bright, even on lower levels of brightness. At first I set it to 30, then 20 and currently running on 15. Color uniformity is good - I was not able to detect any problems. There is some amount of BLB and glow, as you can see.. but during normal usage it's impossible to notice it and I am thinking of keeping this monitor.

Sorry if there are any mistakes (not my native language)


----------



## Cryptopone

Picked up a unit last week that was manufactured in August 2016. My biggest issue is the bezel was detached from the side right out of the box on the bottom right. In a dark room you can see some light coming through the gap in the frame.



There's some light coming through on the panel. But I'm still trying to figure out if it really bothers me or not. My phone exaggerates it slightly, but I can definitely see it on the bottom right when sitting and looking at the screen head on.



I'm coming from 2x U2412M's and one of them also has some issues on the bottom right of the panel, but not nearly this bad.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> Picked up a unit last week that was manufactured in August 2016. My biggest issue is the bezel was detached from the side right out of the box on the bottom right. In a dark room you can see some light coming through the gap in the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> There's some light coming through on the panel. But I'm still trying to figure out if it really bothers me or not. My phone exaggerates it slightly, but I can definitely see it on the bottom right when sitting and looking at the screen head on.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from 2x U2412M's and one of them also has some issues on the bottom right of the panel, but not nearly this bad.


That's pretty much what my PB278q looks like. I don't think you'll get much better with AHVA panels of today. These are both exaggerated of course.


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> That's pretty much what my PB278q looks like. I don't think you'll get much better with AHVA panels of today. These are both exaggerated of course.


Thanks for the comparison. I think I'm okay with this for the moment. I thought this monitor had some dead pixels but thankfully it was just some debris that was wiped off.

My co-worker was suggesting I return it due to to the build quality but I figure I could be in much worse shape than what I currently have.


----------



## SIDWULF

Is there going to be a new panel to replace the obviously defective AU Optronic ones they use in these displays?

What can I expect for a time frame. They need to refresh this years product with a new panel or something.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> Thanks for the comparison. I think I'm okay with this for the moment. I thought this monitor had some dead pixels but thankfully it was just some debris that was wiped off.
> 
> My co-worker was suggesting I return it due to to the build quality but I figure I could be in much worse shape than what I currently have.


You're welcome.

If you don't have any dead pixels or crazy bleed and such, you're doing well I think. Maybe there's a hack you can do for the bezel?

I've had to return many monitors and TV's due to panel aberrations. If you have a good panel itself, relatively speaking, keep it for sure.

I have this in my PB278q:



Otherwise it was great








(relatively speaking of course!)


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Is there going to be a new panel to replace the obviously defective AU Optronic ones they use in these displays?
> 
> What can I expect for a time frame. They need to refresh this years product with a new panel or something.


I doubt it. LG is just dabbling, it seems.

However, AUO is coming out with 240hz TN panels, so that's something I guess


----------



## Systemlord

Man I can't believe these manufacturers haven't don't enough to improve quality control in as many years! As long as people keep buying cheap mass manufactured garbage there will be little reason to change the way these companies do business. I bet if Amazon and resellers expressed an interest on not selling these high-end monitors anymore do to constant multiple returns per customer wasting resources and money on China garbage these companies will take notice and make a change. I Can Dream can't I?


----------



## Tensor187x

Random question, but do you guys recommend buying a replacement DisplayPort cable? Or is the one that comes with the monitor just fine?


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> Random question, but do you guys recommend buying a replacement DisplayPort cable? Or is the one that comes with the monitor just fine?


I got a replacement cable as I had some issues in my dual monitor setup (with an HP monitor) with my Asus monitor going black suddenly needing me to turn it on and off. Got a quality cable with some of these for a few dollar and havent had the issue since


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensor187x*
> 
> Random question, but do you guys recommend buying a replacement DisplayPort cable? Or is the one that comes with the monitor just fine?


The one that came with my monitor seems to be working okay.


----------



## SIDWULF

Screw it. I will just buy this panel. Sell it later if a better panel comes out.

IPS/1440P/GSYNC/27"/144HZ is literally the perfect panel specs.

Just AUO clearly dont know how to make a flawless panel, just look at this thread!

Come on Samsung and LG...get in on this 27" 1440P IPS high refresh rate madness. Screw your ultrawide curved panels...no one cares. Compete with AUO and bury them with a kick ass panel.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> I got a replacement cable as I had some issues in my dual monitor setup (with an HP monitor) with my Asus monitor going black suddenly needing me to turn it on and off. Got a quality cable with some of these for a few dollar and havent had the issue since


What is those?


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> What is those?


Ferrite bead to reduce high frequency electrical signals.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Ferrite bead to reduce high frequency electrical signals.


That's so meta.

What is it used for, explain?


----------



## Nautilus

I have this monitor. How can I reduce back light bleed?


----------



## kikibgd

lower the brightness or see if frame of monitor is not making blb


----------



## Stiven122

I got this sweet monitor yesterday and I think I was extremely lucky with the IPS glow, at first I did not even notice I had any at all, but after some use I discovered a slight in the upper right corner and a little at the bottom left corner. The upper disappears completely if I press the border a little over it, so I guess I could mcgyver it somehow if I wanted to (mounting a webcam to push in the border), but as it's so minimal I don't think I will be needing to do so. There's no dead pixels as I'm aware of just yet, but there's a small dot on the right middle of the screen it's only visible on white backgrounds and I don't notice if I don't try to see it. All that apart, there seems to be one thing only that is annoying me, that is that on a completely white background the whites on the right side of the panel seem more "true" than the whites on the left side, as it seems there's a slight although minimal yellow tint there. I think I'll get used to it over time though, I guess it's just me being reaaally picky now that I'm using it for the first few times. I would like to get a few answers from you guys that have had this monitor for a while now. Can you relate to the yellowish tint part, and if so did you somehow manage to fix it, also can some of the problems with an IPS panel get better over time the more I use it?. All in all I'm loving it, the resolution and those extra 3" really did a number on me tbh, same goes for the color display. My old BenQ XL2420t is now gathering dust, until it gets a new owner.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiven122*
> 
> I got this sweet monitor yesterday and I think I was extremely lucky with the IPS glow, at first I did not even notice I had any at all, but after some use I discovered a slight in the upper right corner and a little at the bottom left corner. The upper disappears completely if I press the border a little over it, so I guess I could mcgyver it somehow if I wanted to (mounting a webcam to push in the border), but as it's so minimal I don't think I will be needing to do so. There's no dead pixels as I'm aware of just yet, but there's a small dot on the right middle of the screen it's only visible on white backgrounds and I don't notice if I don't try to see it. All that apart, there seems to be one thing only that is annoying me, that is that on a completely white background the whites on the right side of the panel seem more "true" than the whites on the left side, as it seems there's a slight although minimal yellow tint there. I think I'll get used to it over time though, I guess it's just me being reaaally picky now that I'm using it for the first few times. I would like to get a few answers from you guys that have had this monitor for a while now. Can you relate to the yellowish tint part, and if so did you somehow manage to fix it, also can some of the problems with an IPS panel get better over time the more I use it?. All in all I'm loving it, the resolution and those extra 3" really did a number on me tbh, same goes for the color display. My old BenQ XL2420t is now gathering dust, until it gets a new owner.


The yellow tint is the uniformity problem that all models with this AUO panel suffer from. IMO it's a bigger problem than the BLB, as it makes the IPS panel which you pay the most premium for look washed out. Sadly, you can only try another unit to get better uniformity.


----------



## ninjurai

MY XB271HU had the same uniformity issue. I returned it and never tried for another.


----------



## Stiven122

Yea, I guess the only way then is to return it for another, but If I'm not mistaken it's worse on some monitors than others right? I'm not sure I'll return it though, I'm pretty happy with it, it's just a little bit bothering, but it's not to bad.


----------



## ninjurai

That's why they call it the lottery. Next one could be perfect, or it could have 18 dead pixels, and terrible BLB. Unfortunately, you never know.


----------



## Stiven122

Hmmm, I'm really starting to wonder if I should return it and get a cash refund and just get the PG278Q TN version, there shouldn't be any problem with yellow tint and BLB there. I'm not really sure how bbig of a difference the colors on the TN is compared to the IPS though.


----------



## Doofus McGwire

Chiming in with a +1 on BLB. Upper right corner.
My eyes crave low brightness on my monitors and my office always has 1 or 2 lights on, so it doesn't bug me at all. No dead pixels, so fortunate there.

FWIW...purchase was made in October from Micro Center (retail, not web).
Overall, it's a pretty awesome monitor. All of my games are silky smooth and I couldn't be happier considering the ridic cost lol.

Also, a general note for "dummies"...

Recently, I thought my PG279Q or my 980 TI was going to hell as I was experiencing very frequent and long periods of "signal loss" (i.e., a black screen) and all of my AAA games were CTD. After an hour or so of frustration, research, and general lamenting of possibly having to buy a new PSU and/or GPU and/or mobo, I simply swapped out the DP cable and everything returned to normal.

Moral: troubleshoot the small, easy stuff first! Don't be a dummy like me!


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiven122*
> 
> Hmmm, I'm really starting to wonder if I should return it and get a cash refund and just get the PG278Q TN version, there shouldn't be any problem with yellow tint and BLB there. I'm not really sure how bbig of a difference the colors on the TN is compared to the IPS though.


I've used IPS panels for a few years now and now my brain is a jerk and immediately points out the limitations of a TN panel when I see one. I picked up a 24" TN panel to get a feel for 144hz and was immediately sold on the refresh rate difference, but I ended up giving it to my g/f and grabbed this monitor for myself a week and a half later to stay in IPS-land.

If the TN-ness of the panel doesn't bother you then sure go for it. It's up to personal preference at that point. I personally find I move from side to side more than I realized and I have a multi-monitor setup... After I saw that with the 24", I honestly couldn't see myself enjoying a 27" TN panel.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> I've used IPS panels for a few years now and now my brain is a jerk and immediately points out the limitations of a TN panel when I see one. I picked up a 24" TN panel to get a feel for 144hz and was immediately sold on the refresh rate difference, but I ended up giving it to my g/f and grabbed this monitor for myself a week and a half later to stay in IPS-land.
> 
> If the TN-ness of the panel doesn't bother you then sure go for it. It's up to personal preference at that point. I personally find I move from side to side more than I realized and I have a multi-monitor setup... After I saw that with the 24", I honestly couldn't see myself enjoying a 27" TN panel.


I have the same feeling towards IPS vs TN. People say IPS is overrated. They are, with all these BLB+uniformity issues, but TN will always stay TN with terrible viewing angle+gamma shift. Overall color reproduction is also better on IPS. Comparing TN vs IPS in a 3D game feels like comparing 2D vs 3D to me. I tried dell s2417dg which people say is "TN done right" but I returned it immediately.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldSnapshot*
> 
> I have the same feeling towards IPS vs TN. People say IPS is overrated. They are, with all these BLB+uniformity issues, but TN will always stay TN with terrible viewing angle+gamma shift. Overall color reproduction is also better on IPS. Comparing TN vs IPS in a 3D game feels like comparing 2D vs 3D to me. I tried dell s2417dg which people say is "TN done right" but I returned it immediately.


Rofl, same case as you, i couldn't handle TN panel anymore
I picked ROG PG279Q again
IPS is much better and worth extra money
IPS 27 inches 1440p 165 hz G-Sync are currently the best gaming monitor on the market, the best compromise between image quality/responsiveness
For those people who are seeking for response time/input lag, TN are not anymore faster than those IPS
The response time is negligible and would not being detectable unless you have ultra bionic eye vision
Moreover, IPS is free of any overshoot which isnt the case of these TN which have some overshoot issues that may be visible such as pixel inversion/reverse ghosting
The panel version used on S2716DG/S2417DG is same as PG278Q
Of course IPS AUO panels aren't perfect either and suffers from blb/uniformity but its not less reliable than its TN brother panel version
I also returned S2417DG due to TN image quality, worse than expected and 1440p looks on 24 very disappointed, while on 27, it looks perfectly fine, on 24, its too tiny and many programs struggle against higher DPI and not scaled correctly: in other words, it looks blurry


----------



## Stiven122

For those with that little yellow tint to the whites (color uniformity). Here's something to stop the horror that is browsing the internet with all those white backgrounds that constantly remind you of that slightly warmer part of the whites. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dark-background-light-text/


----------



## SightUp

I am looking for that golden chip, I mean monitor. I have started the impossible task again of buying and returning the PG279Q @ Newegg.com. I am guessing I will not get one that is golden for 2-3 months. Here is the first one.

http://imgur.com/WXXh220
http://imgur.com/vUDj0rl

It has a very bad pressure spot on the bottom right side. 1 down. 200 more to go.


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone else still having issues with the monitor not waking up when the pc resumes from sleep? Its random but driving me crazy. Yes I have disabled displayport "deep sleep"


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Anyone else still having issues with the monitor not waking up when the pc resumes from sleep? Its random but driving me crazy. Yes I have disabled displayport "deep sleep"


Check to see if there's a deep sleep option on the monitor and try disabling it. I've had this issue with other monitors that were connected via displayport. On a different brand of monitor, it's called displayport hot-plug detection and I set it from "Low Power" to "Always Active".

Edit: Had a chance to check on my PG279.
Go to Menu -> System Setup -> Ensure"DisplayPort Deep Sleep" is *not* checked.

That should do it.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Anyone else still having issues with the monitor not waking up when the pc resumes from sleep? Its random but driving me crazy. Yes I have disabled displayport "deep sleep"


I have/had the same problem when I was using another monitor too. It could be your cpu's c-state power management problem. It was a well known issue back then when this feature just came out. You could fix the problem by updating your bios or by tweaking your bios settings somehow. I didn't bother fixing because it was only occasionally happening for me, and I have yet to experience it again after updating to Windows 10.


----------



## Stiven122

Here's in a dark room at 100% brightness

Here's at 35%

White in a dark room at 100%

Here's dark in a fully lighted room at 100%

Here's white in a fully lighted room (idk why the walls look darker than on pic above, also looks bluer than reality) but I guess it's my ****ty phone camera.

The darker spots on the whites are not visible at all with my eyes (camera caught it) the only visible BLB in black scenes in real life is the brightets spot on the bleed spot on top right corner (even that is nearly invisible). My main concern is the apparent yellow tint towards the left side of the panel. I'm tempted to RMA but I might end up with a display with far worse BLB and even worse uniformity. The uniformity bugs me, but I think getting one with bad BLB would bug me even more than the uniformity, as I barely notice it at all during gameplay and while watching movies. Hmm what do you guys think? It's an August model also (G8) and it came without any QC sticker with the asus tape.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiven122*
> 
> 
> Here's in a dark room at 100% brightness
> 
> Here's at 35%
> 
> White in a dark room at 100%
> 
> Here's dark in a fully lighted room at 100%
> 
> Here's white in a fully lighted room (idk why the walls look darker than on pic above, also looks bluer than reality) but I guess it's my ****ty phone camera.
> 
> The darker spots on the whites are not visible at all with my eyes (camera caught it) the only visible BLB in black scenes in real life is the brightets spot on the bleed spot on top right corner (even that is nearly invisible). My main concern is the apparent yellow tint towards the left side of the panel. I'm tempted to RMA but I might end up with a display with far worse BLB and even worse uniformity. The uniformity bugs me, but I think getting one with bad BLB would bug me even more than the uniformity, as I barely notice it at all during gameplay and while watching movies. Hmm what do you guys think? It's an August model also (G8) and it came without any QC sticker with the asus tape.


I think you lucked out, looks really good imo. But the more important question is, do you notice it when you game in whatever type enviroment you game in? If no, then its a keeper, if yes send it packing.


----------



## Stiven122

WHile gaming/watching movies I can't notice at all. If it's a completely dark room, I notice the upper right BLB on a completely black screen, but even then it's insignificant and barely visible. It's just the uniformity that bugs me. It's minimal but it's still there on a completely white background. I think I'll keep it though, as I'm pretty sure it's almost impossible to get one without any uniformity.


----------



## ajx

i received mine, got pretty same BLB, maybe a tad worse than yours, my previous PG279Q was very good
unfortunately i got stuck pixel on the upper right, i returned it
I dont know about your required level, but i wouldn't keep it
Do not RMA, instead of RMA, just return monitor and get refund or exchange, you will get new model


----------



## jmarks2001

Was thinking of picking up an Open Box PG279Q from NewEgg for $679. The $799 for NIB is just too steep for me ($679 is actually too steep, but don't tell my wife). After reading through some recent posts in this thread, it seems that I'm likely to get one that somebody here returned after being unhappy with the panel quality.

If I don't get the Open Box IPS, I'll have to settle for a TN (the PG278Q). So let's say I order the IPS and get one that was returned simply for too much BLB (as opposed to some other defect), do you think I would have been more happy with a solid TN instead? I'm an IPS virgin, so I don't really know a) how much of a difference an IPS will make to my eyes, or b) how much BLB will bother me.

Thanks.


----------



## Stiven122

If you know it's a returned monitor don't even bother buying it. Rather buy a new PG278Q, as you have never experienced IPS you will be more than happy with your upgrade tbh.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiven122*
> 
> If you know it's a returned monitor don't even bother buying it. Rather buy a new PG278Q, as you have never experienced IPS you will be more than happy with your upgrade tbh.


Why would you recommend PG278Q?







It has terrible AG coating.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmarks2001*
> 
> Was thinking of picking up an Open Box PG279Q from NewEgg for $679. The $799 for NIB is just too steep for me ($679 is actually too steep, but don't tell my wife). After reading through some recent posts in this thread, it seems that I'm likely to get one that somebody here returned after being unhappy with the panel quality.
> 
> If I don't get the Open Box IPS, I'll have to settle for a TN (the PG278Q). So let's say I order the IPS and get one that was returned simply for too much BLB (as opposed to some other defect), do you think I would have been more happy with a solid TN instead? I'm an IPS virgin, so I don't really know a) how much of a difference an IPS will make to my eyes, or b) how much BLB will bother me.
> 
> Thanks.


Don't bother with Newegg. Asus marks those monitors with different S/N so it has shorter warranty and it may or may not but most likely will come with dings etc. I'm telling you from own experinece. Amazon is a lot better. I ordered mine from Amazon warehouse this summer and it came in new. I tried ordering the second one but it came repackaged for some reason with a horrible yellow tint.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmarks2001*
> 
> Was thinking of picking up an Open Box PG279Q from NewEgg for $679. The $799 for NIB is just too steep for me ($679 is actually too steep, but don't tell my wife). After reading through some recent posts in this thread, it seems that I'm likely to get one that somebody here returned after being unhappy with the panel quality.
> 
> If I don't get the Open Box IPS, I'll have to settle for a TN (the PG278Q). So let's say I order the IPS and get one that was returned simply for too much BLB (as opposed to some other defect), do you think I would have been more happy with a solid TN instead? I'm an IPS virgin, so I don't really know a) how much of a difference an IPS will make to my eyes, or b) how much BLB will bother me.
> 
> Thanks.


Newegg themselves warn it on their website; don't ever buy open box. I returned one with horrible uniformity and they refused to mark it as defective. I had to talk to a supervisor to refute the restocking fee. In the end, they just gave me credit back for the restocking fee, but still didn't mark it as defective as their rma workers didn't give two ****s about uniformity. Basically all bad units become open box.


----------



## kikibgd

ok guys i seriously dont know how you can even use monitor on more then 30 brightness im currently at 25 brightness 47 contrast and still kinda bright during the night


----------



## upslash

Hello all,

I have been in the market for a 144hz IPS for awhile, and I'm currently trying to decide between the PG279Q and the XB271HU bmiprz. From what I read, the Q/C on the Acer has improved. But since I am in this thread, I wanted to know if the Q/C of the PG279Q has improved? Which one is considered the 'best bet' right now? (I realize it's still a lottery and I might have to return one... or two).

Thank you,
upslash


----------



## ajx

Hard to say, i got 2 XB271HU and 2 PG279Q
Only one was truly perfect: my first PG279Q with minor BLB
My first XB271HU had average BLB
My second XB271HU was damn perfect (zero BLB) until i found dead pixel right in the center and stuck dust behind screen
My last try: a PG279Q, similar to previous pictures lately shown there but a dead pixel on the upper right

Its lottery game about BLB and dead pixel, i dont compare them since its mostly same monitor (they use AUO IPS 165 hz panel, i guess Acer has minor updated panel version)
In my opinion, its pretty much similar monitor
Get the cheaper one


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upslash*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have been in the market for a 144hz IPS for awhile, and I'm currently trying to decide between the PG279Q and the XB271HU bmiprz. From what I read, the Q/C on the Acer has improved. But since I am in this thread, I wanted to know if the Q/C of the PG279Q has improved? Which one is considered the 'best bet' right now? (I realize it's still a lottery and I might have to return one... or two).
> 
> Thank you,
> upslash


I've only had the PG279Q and mines fine..cant speak to the other


----------



## addicTix

Hey guys, quick question here.
I was browsing a different forum where a dotted line show the "difference" between the posting and the signature.
When I look very closely, I can see that some dots from that line is going in the guy's avatar.

Here an example: http://prnt.sc/dhvcot

You have to look very closely to the picture on the left side.
Does anyone else see some dots in there? Would be great if other people with a PG279Q/XB271HU would test it.

It actually reminds me of the clock & phase test of lagom.nl, where you can see the lines and dots of the clock & phase test on the desktop when you do the test in a window (not fullscreen).

Edit: This is what I mean (I took the photo with my smartphone): http://prntscr.com/dhxtlj


----------



## SightUp

I just wanted to let everyone know, it only took two. TWO MONITOR EXCHANGES! I got a 100% flawless, perfect, monitor. No dead pixels, no backlight bleeding. It's perfect! WTS = $2,500


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know, it only took two. TWO MONITOR EXCHANGES! I got a 100% flawless, perfect, monitor. No dead pixels, no backlight bleeding. It's perfect! WTS = $2,500


Congratulations!
Can you check about my issue, I've posted above you?
Would be great if you do!


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question here.
> I was browsing a different forum where a dotted line show the "difference" between the posting and the signature.
> When I look very closely, I can see that some dots from that line is going in the guy's avatar.
> 
> Here an example: http://prnt.sc/dhvcot
> 
> You have to look very closely to the picture on the left side.
> Does anyone else see some dots in there? Would be great if other people with a PG279Q/XB271HU would test it.
> 
> It actually reminds me of the clock & phase test of lagom.nl, where you can see the lines and dots of the clock & phase test on the desktop when you do the test in a window (not fullscreen).
> 
> Edit: This is what I mean (I took the photo with my smartphone): http://prntscr.com/dhxtlj


First, there are many people who here know much more than me about issues.
Second, give us a link to the site. Because I don't see anything wrong with this one.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> First, there are many people who here know much more than me about issues.
> Second, give us a link to the site. Because I don't see anything wrong with this one.


If you look on the first screenshot I made and then the second one, then you see what I mean.
The second screenshot shows how the first one looks like to me (with the dots)
Just wanted to know if its looks like that for you too on the first link

You just need to look very closely, because when I look on the first picture like 75cm far away, I can't see the dots.
But when I look closely, I notice them (like on the second screenshot)


----------



## jurgen83

Hi, i,ve got a new pg279q with a stuck pixel, rmaed it and the new one got some bleed from the bottom left and top right corners.
Both top corners are somewhat loose, if I press the top right the bleed diminishes a little.
Are those loose bezel corners normal for these monitors or is a defective one?

This is an example https://youtu.be/XoCaTew6N70

These are picks with 35 brightness with ambient light and in darkness:





Should I return it? I'm afraid I'll get a worse one...

Thank you!


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jurgen83*
> 
> Hi, i,ve got a new pg279q with a stuck pixel, rmaed it and the new one got some bleed from the bottom left and top right corners.
> Both top corners are somewhat loose, if I press the top right the bleed diminishes a little.
> Are those loose bezel corners normal for these monitors or is a defective one?
> 
> This is an example https://youtu.be/XoCaTew6N70
> 
> These are picks with 35 brightness with ambient light and in darkness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I return it? I'm afraid I'll get a worse one...
> 
> Thank you!


I have returned 10-20 of them. You should expect to do the same. Remember this is a 800 dollar monitor. There is absolutely no reason why you should not receive a flawless one for that price. By you returning it, it will stick it to ASUS and teach them that they cannot get away with piss poor QA. Return it and return it as many times as it takes. Back light issues are bad enough. But you do not want to be gaming and when you should be focusing on what's in front of you, your eyes go to the dead pixel. Return it!!!


----------



## Avant Garde

Just return it, save some more money and get Acer X34.


----------



## jurgen83

I've returned the one with the stuck pixel and got the one in the pictures without pixel issues. What I'm not sure is if it's usual for these monitors to have a loose bezel or not, maybe that's something that happens to all of them. It's a september 2016 build.

The X34 is 50% more expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## Stiven122

I mean, my pg279q has a little bleed at the top right corner, it basically disappears if I press the bezel a little. If what you mean by lose is that when you press it it pops back out a little then we have the same issue. I think it's normal and blb is also a given with an ips monitor, some get less some get more but at the end of the day we all got it to some degree.


----------



## ckool

Does the backlight bleeding lessens over time? or it's forever the same?


----------



## jurgen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckool*
> 
> Does the backlight bleeding lessens over time? or it's forever the same?


I don't think so, unless the leds that light the screen start to fail.


----------



## jurgen83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiven122*
> 
> I mean, my pg279q has a little bleed at the top right corner, it basically disappears if I press the bezel a little. If what you mean by lose is that when you press it it pops back out a little then we have the same issue. I think it's normal and blb is also a given with an ips monitor, some get less some get more but at the end of the day we all got it to some degree.


Yes, is like at the bottom the bezel is perfectly installed, but at the top there is some wiggle and if you press, the backlight bleed dissapears but the moment you stop doing that, the frame pops out half or one millimeter, like in the video.


----------



## WorldSnapshot

Hi, I've posted this on xb271hu thread too but I'm posting it here as well in case someone experienced the same thing or it's issue related to the panel, not the model.

Hey guys, I'm not aware of all the problems this model has, but I might've discovered a new one.
I was comparing pg279q and xb271hu in duplicate screen while playing my game. Then I spotted this:
PG279Q


XB271Hu


Although the quality of the pictures isn't too great, I'm sure you can spot the difference in the shaded region on the rocks. While the non-shaded rocks on the top left look quite the same, the shaded region on the xb271hu look very over-saturated. The pictures were taken stationary, so it's unrelated to motion.

I've adjusted the RGB values on both xb271hu and pg279q to be very similar using my i1 display pro, so even if icc profiles don't apply, they should have very similar color temp. Gammas are different, but by a margin too small to justify this weird saturation when tested on lagom.

To further test, I've even tried swapping DP cables, calibrating to the same point and applying with windowed fullscreen, and testing individually without using duplicate screen. In all cases, xb271hu seemed to have more saturated shaded region. I have a 3rd IPS monitor (factory calibrated), and it confirms to me that what it looks like in xb271hu isn't normal.

My pg279q has this generic yellow tint and BLB on the top right, and my xb271hu seems flawless. But after using them for a while, I have a feeling that pictures pop more on pg279q. It could be my feeling, but I'm thinking it could also be due to these weird problems xb271hu has.

Has anyone else experienced this? Or was this problem already identified?

P.S.: adjusting saturation on xb271hu didn't make it look normal


----------



## Avant Garde

Can you test it with some other games?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> ok guys i seriously dont know how you can even use monitor on more then 30 brightness im currently at 25 brightness 47 contrast and still kinda bright during the night


Most people are blind. I'm using the same settings. My wife can barely look at it. She says it's way too bright.


----------



## 8051

I just bought this monitor. My 24" CRT (Mag Innovision XJ910) finally died. As I noticed w/an AOC IPS LCD I bought black isn't black. Is there any way to adjust brightness or gamma? I've monkeyed w/the controls (what genius figured putting them on the back would be a good idea?) and haven't found anyway to control the brightness or gamma.

OK, I got the manual that the >$800 monitor doesn't come with and figured it out.


----------



## SightUp

How much backlight blur do you guys allow on your monitors? I should have posted earlier. I have a RMA setup already with Newegg.com for my current one. It's not terrible but I feel I have seen people have a better screen. I have had ones that I have returned that were much worse with terrible pressure points. It's only noticeable on black screens too. You cannot tell any kind of color difference on any other screen with color in other words. Should I cancel the RMA? What point should I just settle for what I have?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How much backlight blur do you guys allow on your monitors? I should have posted earlier. I have a RMA setup already with Newegg.com for my current one. It's not terrible but I feel I have seen people have a better screen. I have had ones that I have returned that were much worse with terrible pressure points. It's only noticeable on black screens too. You cannot tell any kind of color difference on any other screen with color in other words. Should I cancel the RMA? What point should I just settle for what I have?


For me, I have to never notice it in practice. I have to only notice it when on an all black screen looking specifically for it.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For me, I have to never notice it in practice. I have to only notice it when on an all black screen looking specifically for it.


Ditto. Do you feel like you can live with that? Do you regret not returning it? What do you think I should do?

I would certainly value others opinions, too!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Ditto. Do you feel like you can live with that? Do you regret not returning it? What do you think I should do?
> 
> I would certainly value others opinions, too!


Play a game you like that has dark scenes and see if you notice it while playing. If not, I probably wouldn't RMA. I can live with the amount of bleed I have since I don't actually notice it even in horror games.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Just return it, save some more money and get Acer X34.


This is exactly what I did after returning two PG279Q units with dead pixels. I was deciding between getting the PG348Q and the X34 but I ended up with Acer to try my luck with another brand. Luckily, the X34 I got is perfect the first time around.


----------



## nicha

So after sending 3 Dell S2716DG's with everyone suffering from clouding and one with a dead pixel I decided to wait till black friday and see what comes up. I was obviously nervous due to my recent experience and all the problems that had been reported with these "high end" monitors. Then black friday came and I stumbled across a Swedish website that had this monitor for 698€, over a 150€ cheaper than any place in Finland. I took a leap of faith thinking I'd just send it back or get asus to fix the panel for me. Long and behold here I got the monitor. I'm not sure if it was already opened, refurbished or anything, but at least it looks good as new and better yet, no dead pixels or excessive glow or blb. Couldn't be happier. Of course a photo with a camera shows a lot more and looks pretty bad tbh, but that shouldn't be anyone's deciding factor. Everyone should just use the monitor, put settings that work for you and see if you really have any problems with it. For example I have a 5 year old asus VA-panel 99€ monitor that I used before. I never saw anything that bothered me, though I never checked for blb/glow. Now that I got a new monitor I decided to have a look and surprise surprise there was a lot of blb/glow according to my phone camera. Still I used it for 5 years with no complaints, because it was all the time in use and never checked for any defects because I really didn't even know about them at the time. Knowing this I am sure that I can live with a minor glow/blb with this new awesome monitor


----------



## 8051

I thought LCD's were supposed to use less power than CRT's? Why does the pg279q suck 120 Watts? Is that considered low power?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I thought LCD's were supposed to use less power than CRT's? Why does the pg279q suck 120 Watts? Is that considered low power?


No CRTs in this comparison but you can compare it to other LCDs.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No CRTs in this comparison but you can compare it to other LCDs.


Weird, if you look at the manual for the Asus pg289q it states the monitor uses < 120W when in "power on", which is the same as for my spare 19" Mag Innovision CRT.

Suspend and power off look significantly better for the pg279q though at 0.5 W vs. 15W and 5W for the MAG Innovision CRT.

My Sony CPD-G520P 21" CRT (RIP) used 135W at power on so I guess there's some power savings there and bigger CRT's probably used even more.

For some reason I figured the power savings for LCD's would be more significant than CRT's across the board. That was the whole point of LCD technology replacing CRT's wasn't it?


----------



## Vanillaclock

So reading the thread do the G8 models have better QA? From the people who got them it sounds like they have better uniformity, less yellow tint, less blb. And they should have the latest firmware, correct? I'm thinking about playing the lottery again.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Weird, if you look at the manual for the Asus pg289q it states the monitor uses < 120W when in "power on", which is the same as for my spare 19" Mag Innovision CRT.
> 
> Suspend and power off look significantly better for the pg279q though at 0.5 W vs. 15W and 5W for the MAG Innovision CRT.
> 
> My Sony CPD-G520P 21" CRT (RIP) used 135W at power on so I guess there's some power savings there and bigger CRT's probably used even more.
> 
> For some reason I figured the power savings for LCD's would be more significant than CRT's across the board. That was the whole point of LCD technology replacing CRT's wasn't it?


That and cost and especially size. Personally I don't really care about power consumption as long as it doesn't cause the monitor to get dangerously hot.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That and cost and especially size. Personally I don't really care about power consumption as long as it doesn't cause the monitor to get dangerously hot.


For all the hullabaloo about LCD's they don't seem to be a very mature tech. I've never bought a CRT (even my used 21" Sony) that had bad pixels, or BLB, or stuck pixels or input lag or blacks that weren't black or smearing of light colors across dark backgrounds. CRT's always scaled nicely as well and seemed to be able to reproduce a better color spectrum than LCD's. Although I have to admit the panel size and lack of weight is nice.

I ditched my 1st 23" AOC panel because it was so bad relative to my Sony 21" CRT.

Do you think OLED's will resolve all the issues w/LCD panels?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> For all the hullabaloo about LCD's they don't seem to be a very mature tech. I've never bought a CRT (even my used 21" Sony) that had bad pixels, or BLB, or stuck pixels or input lag or blacks that weren't black or smearing of light colors across dark backgrounds. CRT's always scaled nicely as well and seemed to be able to reproduce a better color spectrum than LCD's. Although I have to admit the panel size and lack of weight is nice.
> 
> I ditched my 1st 23" AOC panel because it was so bad relative to my Sony 21" CRT.
> 
> Do you think OLED's will resolve all the issues w/LCD panels?


You're right, especially with regards to high refresh rate ones. Those are the models particularly ridden with defects, making their yields questionable. Since OLED is expected to become simpler and easier to produce than LCD, and because it works better at higher refresh rates, I predict these issues will not be present with OLED once it's mature. Ever since LG really started pushing OLED forward, it has been improving faster than LCD in its early years.


----------



## Vanillaclock

Well a nearby shop had a PG279Q in stock so decided to play the lottery again for fun, if anything was unsatisfactory I could just drop it off again. Last time I played the lottery was around 1 year ago, I got dead pixels returned it and didn't bother to try a new one (because of all of the issues).

Anyway, here are a few photos. I used my ****ty mobile camera to record video and then took a screenshot from the video, so sorry for the quality.

Sitting right in front of the monitor:


Around 6 feet away:


Around 8 feet away (white spot is cursor):


Brightness is @ 26, used all the settings and profile from TFTcentral.

No dead pixels. I think it's pretty good blb wise. There is glow in the lower right corner and some in the top right, but I guess that is to be expected from IPS. I don't think it's BLB because when I look at it from a straight angle the glow disappears. What do you guys think?

EDIT: Oh, almost forgot, manufacture date is October 2016.


----------



## 8051

Is there any way to simplify the process of switching inputs on the pg279q (i.e. between display port and HDMI)? Like some sort of shortcut or macro?


----------



## Psycrow

Got a dead pixel no won my screen...I hate asus screens..i knew it would only get worse if i bought a screen from a company that focus on motherboards...


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanillaclock*
> 
> Well a nearby shop had a PG279Q in stock so decided to play the lottery again for fun, if anything was unsatisfactory I could just drop it off again. Last time I played the lottery was around 1 year ago, I got dead pixels returned it and didn't bother to try a new one (because of all of the issues).
> 
> Anyway, here are a few photos. I used my ****ty mobile camera to record video and then took a screenshot from the video, so sorry for the quality.
> 
> Sitting right in front of the monitor:
> 
> 
> Around 6 feet away:
> 
> 
> Around 8 feet away (white spot is cursor):
> 
> 
> Brightness is @ 26, used all the settings and profile from TFTcentral.
> 
> No dead pixels. I think it's pretty good blb wise. There is glow in the lower right corner and some in the top right, but I guess that is to be expected from IPS. I don't think it's BLB because when I look at it from a straight angle the glow disappears. What do you guys think?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, almost forgot, manufacture date is October 2016.


This not pretty good, its pretty much one of most perfect PG279Q i ve seen








You got almost none of BLB, but i do think GLOW is really exaggerated on PG279Q when i compare to my other IPS displays (i have an iPhone which has literally zero BLB and glow and my notebook has minimal glow as well)


----------



## Vanillaclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> This not pretty good, its pretty much one of most perfect PG279Q i ve seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got almost none of BLB, but i do think GLOW is really exaggerated on PG279Q when i compare to my other IPS displays (i have an iPhone which has literally zero BLB and glow and my notebook has minimal glow as well)


Hehe, thanks man, I have to say I decided pretty quickly that I was going to keep it!









Btw on a related note, TFTcentral recently reviewed the LG 34UC79G in which they gave some very good instructions on how to take pics of BLB:
Quote:


> Note: if you want to test your own screen for backlight bleed and uniformity problems at any point you need to ensure you have suitable testing conditions. Set the monitor to a sensible day to day brightness level, preferably as close to 120 cd/m2 as you can get it (our tests are once the screen is calibrated to this luminance). Don't just take a photo at the default brightness which is almost always far too high and not a realistic usage condition. You need to take the photo from about 1.5 - 2m back to avoid capturing viewing angle characteristics, especially on IPS-type panels where off-angle glow can come in to play easily. Photos should be taken in a darkened room at a shutter speed which captures what you see reliably and doesn't over-expose the image. A shutter speed of 1/8 second will probably be suitable for this.


To anyone else submitting images I think you should follow the above instructions to ensure the best results.


----------



## nicha

So here's a picture of my panel. Camera obviously makes it look worse than it really is but I'd just like to get an opinion on is this too bad? The "problem spots" should be clear to see. I think it's pretty good and really wouldn't like to bother with sending this to asus. I'm probably just overthinking this since when would I ever look at a screen that would be completely black or where this would actually affect the image quality (besides load screens etc.). This bleed still is in no league compared to the DELL S2716DG's that I had so an improvement this is no matter what









Really looking forward to anyone's opinion on my panel


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanillaclock*
> 
> So reading the thread do the G8 models have better QA? From the people who got them it sounds like they have better uniformity, less yellow tint, less blb. And they should have the latest firmware, correct? I'm thinking about playing the lottery again.


Just bought one, waiting for it now. I am almost positive it will be from the latest batch. Will let you know how the QC is.


----------



## 8051

I used to clean my 21" Sony CRT with a soft, worn-out tshirt and windex (I'd spray the windex on the tshirt). Would this method be acceptable for cleaning the pg279q?


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a picture of my panel. Camera obviously makes it look worse than it really is but I'd just like to get an opinion on is this too bad? The "problem spots" should be clear to see. I think it's pretty good and really wouldn't like to bother with sending this to asus. I'm probably just overthinking this since when would I ever look at a screen that would be completely black or where this would actually affect the image quality (besides load screens etc.). This bleed still is in no league compared to the DELL S2716DG's that I had so an improvement this is no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to anyone's opinion on my panel


So after fiddling with my camera settings I decided to put a a better representation of my panel.



It is at 25% brightness and still a bit overexposed but afaik this probably is the best I can get with my phone. I don't know if I've become too picky about these since the DELL's were so garbage. All flaws seem to become so exaggerated when they're first seen and all I can focus on from that point is the flaws and not really enjoying the monitor. I personally think I should just get over with it and enjoy my monitor since no one will ever get a perfect one. Still would like to hear if this really is "extremely bad" and if there's definititely an improvement if I get a refurb from ASUS


----------



## EarlZ

Did Asus release an updated model with the same name but 165Hz panel? I checked at the website and it shows 165Hz


----------



## TK421

Anyone know where to get the best deal for MG279Q? Same panel but freesync version.


----------



## nicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Did Asus release an updated model with the same name but 165Hz panel? I checked at the website and it shows 165Hz


It has been 165hz overclockable since day one. The thread was probably just made before it was completely confirmed. The 165hz only works with gtx 960 and newer though.


----------



## midimaxi

Just received the monitor yesterday. No dead pixels! This makes me happy after returning 2 Dells (s2417dg) that had stuck or dead pixels.

White seems to be uniform to my eyes. I was looking for yellowish but couldn't find it.

However, BLB is still there in the corners... If I apply a little pressure on the bezel it goes away so I'm thinking it's more of a plastic bezel issue.
It doesn't bother me too much and I guess I'll need to play more to see if this becomes an issue esp. in dark scenes with light off.
Reading this thread I doubt I'll get a BLB-free monitor so prob will keep it...

My personal take so far:
PROS: Picture quality + G-Sync. This is my first IPS so maybe I'm too excited with picture here.








CONS: BLB, Bezel a bit thick and made from cheap plastic.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midimaxi*
> 
> My personal take so far:
> PROS: Picture quality + G-Sync. This is my first IPS so maybe I'm too excited with picture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONS: BLB, Bezel a bit thick and made from cheap plastic.


What's funny is I'd rather have a thicker bezel so that the controls could be mounted on the front of the monitor rather than the back.

The controls for most any CRT I ever had were much easier to access/use than the controls on this $800 monitor. Even my AOC
24" LCD panel had more easily accessible controls.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What's funny is I'd rather have a thicker bezel so that the controls could be mounted on the front of the monitor rather than the back.
> 
> The controls for most any CRT I ever had were much easier to access/use than the controls on this $800 monitor. Even my AOC
> 24" LCD panel had more easily accessible controls.


Interesting, I have a completely different opinion. I think the little joystick on the back of the panel works great, much better than my previous panels (NECs and HP) I find it quite innovative.. Also, thin bezels are preferred as I use multiple panels. I agree, however, that bezels on this panels need improvement as they are a not well constructed evident by the fact that you can fix some of the BLB by just pressing the bezel.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Interesting, I have a completely different opinion. I think the little joystick on the back of the panel works great, much better than my previous panels (NECs and HP) I find it quite innovative.. Also, thin bezels are preferred as I use multiple panels. I agree, however, that bezels on this panels need improvement as they are a not well constructed evident by the fact that you can fix some of the BLB by just pressing the bezel.


I think the control UI for this monitor sucks, I have to click 7 times just to change the input from DP to HDMI.


----------



## Efnita

If you use HDMI why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I think the control UI for this monitor sucks, I have to click 7 times just to change the input from DP to HDMI.


I never tried that but think there are only a few people who use HDMI cables on this monitor as those dont support 1440p @ 144hz


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> If you use HDMI why
> I never tried that but think there are only a few people who use HDMI cables on this monitor as those dont support 1440p @ 144hz


I wish I didn't have to either, but I need to have my CentOS box hooked up to this monitor to get work done and there are no DP KVM's that will do 144Hz and 2560x1440.


----------



## SightUp

I would like to get the communities opinion on my newest replacement I just received.



What does everyone think? I only have issues in the lower right. And, it's not the worse I have ever seen. No dead pixels or no other back light bleeding else where on the monitor.

Will a SN help ID'ing it for a good or bad batch?

Is it a keeper? Or try for a new one?


----------



## siryak

Personally I would keep it. If that is the only bleed you have that is pretty minor.


----------



## F0rHelvete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> This looks SO GHETTO compared to Dell P2414H assembly !
> 
> ASUS PG279Q
> 
> 
> 
> DELL P2414H
> 
> 
> 
> My GOD.... And they're charging over 800 EUROS for ASUS one!


I would like to know the what model no./serial No. your Asus Rog Swift PG279Q has. The image is too pixelated to make anything out of it.


----------



## Snugg

Is this monitor still a good buy today? My 30" dell from 2008 is starting to fail so I am in the market. I have read that this and its Acer twin are really good buys but their age tells me that the next version should be around the corner. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugg*
> 
> Is this monitor still a good buy today? My 30" dell from 2008 is starting to fail so I am in the market. I have read that this and its Acer twin are really good buys but their age tells me that the next version should be around the corner. Anyone heard anything?


Might as well wait for CES. Both this and the Acer XB271HU are a lottery, there's a pretty good chance you'd get a defective one. Backlight bleed is much worse on the PG279Q on average.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might as well wait for CES. Both this and the Acer XB271HU are a lottery, there's a pretty good chance you'd get a defective one. Backlight bleed is much worse on the PG279Q on average.


It's really disappointing how lousy these "high-end" gaming monitors are relative to how much they cost. Every CRT I've ever bought has been perfect right-out-of-the-gate -- including my used 21" Mag-Innovision XJ910 CRT.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's really disappointing how lousy these "high-end" gaming monitors are relative to how much they cost. Every CRT I've ever bought has been perfect right-out-of-the-gate -- including my used 21" Mag-Innovision XJ910 CRT.


Build quality does leave alot to be desired. Strange how 60"+ TVS and 5" phones seem to have very good panels with minimal BLB and IPS glow yet these 27" ones are plagued with issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Build quality does leave alot to be desired. Strange how 60"+ TVS and 5" phones seem to have very good panels with minimal BLB and IPS glow yet these 27" ones are plagued with issues.


Well, IPS glow can't really be an issue on a 5.2" or 5.5" screen. As for the TVs, no excuse. Monitors suck.


----------



## lordtartarsauce

will 1440p 1ms 144hz monitors come down in price significantly between now and march? my research indicates a drop in price but theres no indication of how much or exactly when


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordtartarsauce*
> 
> will 1440p 1ms 144hz monitors come down in price significantly between now and march? my research indicates a drop in price but theres no indication of how much or exactly when


No, they won't. Was this in English?


----------



## lordtartarsauce

it just showed that the new stuff releases then so prices will have to drop to make room for new inventory and because demand goes down for previous gen stuff.


----------



## Psycrow

TADADADADAAA aaand i have 2 white spots on my new monitor..cant asus manage to make 1 screen that has 0 on it !!

At this point i want my money back from asus..im done with these idiots!

My advise..dont buy this screen


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> TADADADADAAA aaand i have 2 white spots on my new monitor..cant asus manage to make 1 screen that has 0 on it !!
> 
> At this point i want my money back from asus..im done with these idiots!
> 
> My advise..dont buy this screen


Aren't all the G-Sync IPS monitors using the same manufacturer for the actual screens?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> TADADADADAAA aaand i have 2 white spots on my new monitor..cant asus manage to make 1 screen that has 0 **** on it !!
> 
> At this point i want my money back from asus..im done with these idiots!
> 
> My advise..dont buy this screen


WTH?
Did Asus put a killswitch in that monitor?

Today, I also got 2 white spots on my monitor LOL


----------



## bern43

Thought I had a keeper. Hooked it up last night, no dead or stuck pixels. Backlight bleed on two corners, but nothing too bad. The yellow tint went away after applying TFT settings. But that was yesterday. Today I have dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. So back to Micro Center for an exchange.

How many people actually have screens without dead/stuck pixels and minimal backlight bleed? How many times did you have to play the lottery? I've got 30 days to make it happen, but I'm not optimistic at this point.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Thought I had a keeper. Hooked it up last night, no dead or stuck pixels. Backlight bleed on two corners, but nothing too bad. The yellow tint went away after applying TFT settings. But that was yesterday. Today I have dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. So back to Micro Center for an exchange.
> 
> How many people actually have screens without dead/stuck pixels and minimal backlight bleed? How many times did you have to play the lottery? I've got 30 days to make it happen, but I'm not optimistic at this point.


I bought mine from Microcenter as well. I have BLB on the right corners (both top and bottom). I'm not interested in playing the lottery.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> How many people actually have screens without dead/stuck pixels and minimal backlight bleed? How many times did you have to play the lottery? I've got 30 days to make it happen, but I'm not optimistic at this point.


Well...
I had two different PG279Q's, one of them had a dead sub pixel, the other one was perfect until 2 days ago (it has two white spots on white background now, which are much more white)
But because these white spots are no dead pixels, only the first one had pixel problems..

On the other hand, I had 6x XB270HU and all of them had either dead pixels or dust specks or even both.
Also, I had 4x PG278Q, two of them had dead pixels, the other two were fine in that aspect.

At the end, I'm also interested in the possibility of dead pixels on the PG279Q, because I want to RMA my monitor because of this issue...
Problem is, I don't want to end with a worse model than this one.
My unifomity is not great, on a white background you can notice that the upper half of the monitor is more yellowish/brownish than the bottom half... also it has the two white spots.
Can't really speak for BLB because I never cared about that on these monitors.
I just want to get a PG279Q without any pixel problems and with an okay or good uniformity - thats all.

Problem is, or at least its some kind of a problem, I'll get a refurbished one from Asus if they RMA it...
I mean, the one I have right now is also refurbished I think (it came in an original PG279Q package without cable, power supply etc.) and it was good for me.
The stand had no scratches, the panel was perfect in terms of pixels, the uniformity was okay.... These white points just destroyed everything for me.


----------



## Psycrow

I bought my first screen on black friday and 14 days after i got a dead pixel, then i made a RMA at asus sit and they shipped me a new screen within 3 days. At this point it seems that asus is only good at fast shipping..hence why ther screens is so bad quality and full of dead pixels because things happens so fast on the factory that they dont test or fix anything..only send out garbage.

Well then 1 week later the second screen had white spots/bright spots and i did a new RMA and today i got my 3rd screen that has 2 dead pixels...its a nightmare.
Im gona ask for my money and use my old samsaung screen 27" Best screen ever compared to asus crap.


----------



## 8051

Just for the record, ASUS doesn't make the actual LCD panel right? They just package someone else's panel (and add-in G-SYNC)?


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Just for the record, ASUS doesn't make the actual LCD panel right? They just package someone else's panel (and add-in G-SYNC)?


correct, the panel is 27"WS AU Optronics AHVA (M270Q008 V0)


----------



## 8051

How do I go about overclocking this monitor? Nvidia control panel only allows a maximum of 144Hz. refresh rate.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> How do I go about overclocking this monitor? Nvidia control panel only allows a maximum of 144Hz. refresh rate.


In your monitors OSD.
Then you go to overclocking, turn it on and try to OC to 165 Hz


----------



## Psycrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> How do I go about overclocking this monitor? Nvidia control panel only allows a maximum of 144Hz. refresh rate.


You take a hammer and then you hit the monitor real hard and then you return the screen where you bought it and says you want refounds
Thats how you OC ! No offence


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> In your monitors OSD.
> Then you go to overclocking, turn it on and try to OC to 165 Hz


I see in the OSD where it allows me to select Over Clocking --> ON and Max Refresh Rate to 165 Hz., but it always stays at 144 Hz and I don't have any options in Nvidia control panel to raise the refresh rate above 144 Hz because that's the maximum I can select.


----------



## bern43

Got my replacement from Micro Center yesterday. It's an October 2016 build, like the last one. This new one has no pixel problems, but does have slightly worse backlight bleed. Nothing horrible, but much worse than my Dell 2713HM, which I'm now using as my second screen.

I picked up the Micro Center 1 year extension plan. Normally I avoid extended warranties, but getting the 1 year extension also means that any issues I have will be taken care of by Micro Center and not Asus. I dealt with Asus warranty on a motherboard once. It was like repeatedly ramming my head into a wall.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I see in the OSD where it allows me to select Over Clocking --> ON and Max Refresh Rate to 165 Hz., but it always stays at 144 Hz and I don't have any options in Nvidia control panel to raise the refresh rate above 144 Hz because that's the maximum I can select.


Once you actually overclock it to 165hz, a mini menu pops up, right? You have to actually click OK to activate it. I did not know this and spent 2 hours trying to figure out what was wrong with my PC.


----------



## addicTix

I contacted Asus about my monitor and its white dots, they sent me a new one which is coming in the next 3 days.
My current S/N is G4, the new one is GB

Is there any improvements in a different S/N?
Like a newer manufacturing date which has less problems?
I've heard G8 are generally better than others... Is that true?


----------



## Psycrow

Ok sorry for my stupid post in here but i am in hell atm an di need halp..the shop " proshop.dk " i bought my monitor from, says i can make an RMA but they might not refound the screen cuz i used ASUS directly and replaced my screen. And now asus wants pictures of my screen with 2 dead pixels and IPS glow and screen bleeding in order to see if i can get refounds...This is a nightmare Freddy krugger and Jason cant overcome even...Its water compared to my nightmare here !!

What can i do here ?!?

I send asus pictures so far..and im dealing with a swedish tech supporter from asus atm over mail..and he is bumming me out with his " we are sorry speach"


----------



## Psycrow

Look at my screen and plz halp me..i cant stand it..im full of fury and i dislike asus alot !

Deadpixel1.jpg 1844k .jpg file


Failmonitor.jpg 2176k .jpg file


crapScreen.jpg 386k .jpg file


----------



## addicTix

Actually, on the pic where you wrote all the things, you confuse IPS Glow with Backlight Bleeding.

The stuff in the bottom right corner is glow, when you look from different angles it should in- and decrease.
The spot on the left side is BLB.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Once you actually overclock it to 165hz, a mini menu pops up, right? You have to actually click OK to activate it. I did not know this and spent 2 hours trying to figure out what was wrong with my PC.


Yeah what he said, took me 30 min to figure that out too, they should improve the manual in this regard.

Just want to add that even though you can run it at 165 you probably want to run it at 144 anyhow. Prad.de explained this in a lot of detail in their excellent review of the monitor, just Google it (and use translate if you don't read german)


----------



## Psycrow

AAh ok so the constant light is bleeding..and the increasing/decreasing light is ips glow...damm


----------



## SightUp

Can someone please explain to me, in great detail, what Deep Sleep is on this monitor? Do I want it checked or unchecked?


----------



## KUbeastmode

New owner here, just picked one of these up from Micro Center. I see a small amount of what appears to be black light bleed in the top right corner but its not terrible and the others look fine. No dead pixels. Enjoying it so far. Ill see how it runs for a bit before I decide if I need to swap it or not.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> AAh ok so the constant light is bleeding..and the increasing/decreasing light is ips glow...damm


Exactly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me, in great detail, what Deep Sleep is on this monitor? Do I want it checked or unchecked?


Well I cant explain it very detailed, but when this option is enabled and your monitor is turned off for a while and you want to turn it on again, it takes much longer.
Its a power saving option.

I turned it off because I love the instant turn on of the monitor.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Once you actually overclock it to 165hz, a mini menu pops up, right? You have to actually click OK to activate it. I did not know this and spent 2 hours trying to figure out what was wrong with my PC.


This worked! Thanks.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Exactly.
> Well I cant explain it very detailed, but when this option is enabled and your monitor is turned off for a while and you want to turn it on again, it takes much longer.
> Its a power saving option.
> 
> I turned it off because I love the instant turn on of the monitor.


And off would be unchecked, right?


----------



## Psycrow

I had my first pg279q with Screen bleeding and Ips glow but at a lvl i could live with..then 14 days later i got a dead pixel showing up..and i send it for RMA.

Then i got a "new" repaired screen from asus and it had screen bleeding and ips glow again but less then the the first scren, so that was ok.

After 1 week i discovered a white/bright dot " dead pixel" so i did a new RMA and got my 3rd

Now i sit here with my 3 rd screen that has 2 dead pixels and full of IPS glow and even some screen bleeding again, worse than the first 2 monitors...
And even the red colour seems more bright or more extreme dominating in normal settings mode..i know i can adjust it but i like the screen i nnormal colours mode cuz
the first 2 screen was perfect in colours on that setting.

Even the turning screen stand feels more loose for each screen i get and the monitor is full of stains and buggers and snot fdrom asus when i get a new screen

So now im doing all i can go get rid of this screen and i want my money back from ASUS or the place i bought it from...what a hell screen from satan due to the red colours it must be created from him !


----------



## Obyboby

Hey guys...
I've just noticed this spot on my monitor:



It appeared today I guess.
I've had the monitor for a bit more than a year now.. is this a dead pixel? It doesn't show on black background, but on brighter colors it is visible. Also on red/green/blue backgrounds (I used one of those dead pixel tests).
It's more like a tiny "area" rather than a pixel though..Any thoughts?
:C


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey guys...
> I've just noticed this spot on my monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> It appeared today I guess.
> I've had the monitor for a bit more than a year now.. is this a dead pixel? It doesn't show on black background, but on brighter colors it is visible. Also on red/green/blue backgrounds (I used one of those dead pixel tests).
> It's more like a tiny "area" rather than a pixel though..Any thoughts?
> :C


Yes, isn't a dead pixel because the spot is too big for a single pixel.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Yes, isn't a dead pixel because the spot is too big for a single pixel.


Phew, that's kind of relieving. I know the picture is of bad quality, but do you have a guess of what it would be? I doubt anyone has pressed on that area or things like that...not that I know of, at least


----------



## Psycrow

First of all i will say..Welcome to my world !

I bought this screen and had 1 dead pixel, then i did a RMA at asus.com and got another screen back, and after 14 days i had exactly the same white dot you have on that second monitor.
Then i did another RMA and now i have a screen with 2 dead pixels..its a nightmare..Asus will only keep RMA it until i get a decent good screen with some ips glow and screenbleeding.

Im about to recieve the 4 th screen next week.

So Good Luck with ur RMA

If you can send it back to ur local shop and get money back, then i sill stringly suggest you do that and buy another brandn or wait a year and see what is on the market.

" also asus said the dead pixel looks like dust..so i figure they have a dusty repair lap that dont give 2 bumholes about a perfect screen"


----------



## Psycrow

OOH also i forgot..asus told me if the screen is in a room to cold or to hot then these dead pixel or white dots may apear like plague on your screen..well not like this, but they claimed that
it has to do with room temperatures. How fragile and cheap do asus make these screen ?¿

And many hardware stores claim they have a high error rate on these screens...so here we are are..wysiwyg !


----------



## KUbeastmode

I returned mine and went with the Dell S2716DG instead. The Asus was a nice monitor if you got a good one. I just couldn't justify the price for how mine came out of the box, it was covered in residue on the edge of the screen which was not fun to try to clean off before even powering the monitor on for the first time. It also had a small amount of BLB on the right two corners.


----------



## Psycrow

See...its like ASUS is wiping ther behind and blowing snot all over the screens before they are send to be sold.
I also had to polish my screen from stains and this red sticker mark had made a mark or print on the screen prolly from heat or sun light..but i hads to polish it hard to rid of it..

So this conclude Asus is dirty


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Yes, isn't a dead pixel because the spot is too big for a single pixel.


I've had that on one of my previous monitors. I described it to Newegg.com as a water spot. Mine was much larger than yours though.


----------



## KUbeastmode

After my Dell S2716DG died after 4 days, I tried another one of these and this BLB is what I got right out of the box. Its really bad. I have a Canon 6D on the way and I can't edit photos on that...

I have no idea what to do or what the right monitor is at this point.











Shot next to my LG Ultrawide for comparison.


----------



## sleepingdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KUbeastmode*
> 
> I have no idea what to do or what the right monitor is at this point.


I won the panel-lottery once with the Acer XB270Hu, then lost it with the Viewsonic XG2703-GS. To be honest, right now I think all you can do is just wait and hope that Acer and Asus get their act together with the Predator XB272-HDR and ROG Swift PG27UQ. Yes, I realize that primarily it's AU Optronics' fault, but Acer and Asus are its prime partners in this sector, so they better make sure that their supplier doesn't deliver faulty products.


----------



## Astreon

Acer and AUO are the same company. Asus and Viewsonic are just buying their panels.


----------



## xg4m3

I gave up a long time ago on buying this ****ty monitors. All of them are bad and you have to get extremely lucky to get a good sample. For the absurd price they ask for them, there shouldn't be any luck involved.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I gave up a long time ago on buying this ****ty monitors. All of them are bad and you have to get extremely lucky to get a good sample. For the absurd price they ask for them, there shouldn't be any luck involved.


There's still one chance for these panels, the Nixeus screens are manufactured in a different way since they supposedly figured out what causes the excessive bleedings.


----------



## sleepingdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Acer and AUO are the same company. Asus and Viewsonic are just buying their panels.


As far as I could research just now, Acer Display Technology Inc merged with Unipac to form AUO in 2001. The displays that are currently sold under the "Acer" trademark are manufactured by Acer Inc. / Acer Group which has no "direct" corporate affiliation with AUO. I very well could be wrong though. Sorry for the off-topic, but I find this stuff interesting


----------



## KUbeastmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepingdog*
> 
> I won the panel-lottery once with the Acer XB270Hu, then lost it with the Viewsonic XG2703-GS. To be honest, right now I think all you can do is just wait and hope that Acer and Asus get their act together with the Predator XB272-HDR and ROG Swift PG27UQ. Yes, I realize that primarily it's AU Optronics' fault, but Acer and Asus are its prime partners in this sector, so they better make sure that their supplier doesn't deliver faulty products.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I gave up a long time ago on buying this ****ty monitors. All of them are bad and you have to get extremely lucky to get a good sample. For the absurd price they ask for them, there shouldn't be any luck involved.


I couldn't agree more, for the cost these panels are unacceptable.

If I wait, I can hold onto this until the next best panel comes out and use the MC service plan to trade in for it I guess. That still doesn't help me in the mean time. I even considered bumping up to PG348Q, but the stories I am reading about that monitor are just as worrisome / problematic with its own set of issues, which is even a further stretch for justification of the even higher price there.

Also, where can I find the manufactured date at on these?


----------



## Cryptopone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KUbeastmode*
> 
> Also, where can I find the manufactured date at on these?


For PG279q, it's on the back of the monitor. When I picked mine up I asked the store if they could find the manufacturer date for me, and there is nothing on the box. You have to open it up to check.


----------



## KUbeastmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptopone*
> 
> For PG279q, it's on the back of the monitor. When I picked mine up I asked the store if they could find the manufacturer date for me, and there is nothing on the box. You have to open it up to check.


Ah thanks. Mine is showing Nov 2016.


----------



## sleepingdog

I got a Viewsonic XG2703-GS build September 2016 which was and is considerably worse than my old XB270hu which is - I think - a July/August 2015 build and has zero BLB (I am not kidding - perfect black in a dark room). Also I heard reports that earlier versions of the Viewsonic XG2703-GS were better.

My point: Since all use the same AUO-panel, it is definitely not the case that the quality has increased over the course of time. Maybe the odds of getting a good model are better now, I don't know, but it's still very much a lottery. Even though it might very well be different for Asus I don't see why it should be.


----------



## 8051

Are LG panels better quality than AUO panels? If so, why doesn't Asus/Acer/Viewsonic use their panels instead?

Wasn't it the same way w/high-end CRT's where everyone used to use Sony Trinitron tubes?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Are LG panels better quality than AUO panels? If so, why doesn't Asus/Acer/Viewsonic use their panels instead?
> 
> Wasn't it the same way w/high-end CRT's where everyone used to use Sony Trinitron tubes?


There is no LG 2560 x 1440 high refresh rate panel to my knowledge.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Are LG panels better quality than AUO panels? If so, why doesn't Asus/Acer/Viewsonic use their panels instead?
> 
> Wasn't it the same way w/high-end CRT's where everyone used to use Sony Trinitron tubes?


Trinotron was a different tech to delta, pretty much. The issue with the panels is that they allow stuff that should be scrapped to be sold. Maximizing profits I guess.


----------



## 113802

I picked up a MG279Q which was made in June of 2015 and it doesn't have light bleed just a slight amount of IPS glow in the bottom right hand corner. No dead pixels.Switch to AMD that's why I picked it up.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Are LG panels better quality than AUO panels? If so, why doesn't Asus/Acer/Viewsonic use their panels instead?
> 
> Wasn't it the same way w/high-end CRT's where everyone used to use Sony Trinitron tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no LG 2560 x 1440 high refresh rate panel to my knowledge.
Click to expand...

Well .... for the historical record, not exactly true, I know you know better, but LG actually started the overclocked monitor Craz ... Name that monitor?







..... besides the original high end CRT's


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well .... for the historical record, not exactly true, I know you know better, but LG actually started the overclocked monitor Craz ... Name that monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... besides the original high end CRT's


True but those panels are 60 Hz out of the box. But to answer the question about LG vs AUO, both have about the same contrast and viewing angles and same overall performance potential considering calibrated results. I think AUO AHVA probably glows more.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> True but those panels are 60 Hz out of the box. But to answer the question about LG vs AUO, both have about the same contrast and viewing angles and same overall performance potential considering calibrated results. I think AUO AHVA probably glows more.


Sony used to make the best(?) CRT tubes, why don't they jump into the LCD panel game?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Sony used to make the best(?) CRT tubes, why don't they jump into the LCD panel game?


SONY itself never used to make LCDs themselves, they had shares in the S-LCD company though. They gave up in 2011, when they sold all their shares of the S-LCD company to Samsung. Before that, they used to have 49% of the shares (Samsung had 51%).

The modern SONY Bravia TVs use Samsung, Sharp and AUO panels. I don't think they use LG panels at all.

Hard to say why SONY quit, but seeing that there's only 4 big LCD manufacturers in the world (Samsung, LG, AU Optronics and Sharp)... it's probably not so easy at all.

Heck, even Samsung who now owns S-LCD solely, still outsources the production of some of their panels, albeit that may change cause Sharp (their 2nd biggest supplier after S-LCD) showed them the middle finger around the end of 2016 due to them getting bought by Foxconn.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> SONY itself never used to make LCDs themselves, they had shares in the S-LCD company though. They gave up in 2011, when they sold all their shares of the S-LCD company to Samsung. Before that, they used to have 49% of the shares (Samsung had 51%).
> 
> The modern SONY Bravia TVs use Samsung, Sharp and AUO panels. I don't think they use LG panels at all.
> 
> Hard to say why SONY quit, but seeing that there's only 4 big LCD manufacturers in the world (Samsung, LG, AU Optronics and Sharp)... it's probably not so easy at all.
> 
> Heck, even Samsung who now owns S-LCD solely, still outsources the production of some of their panels, albeit that may change cause Sharp (their 2nd biggest supplier after S-LCD) showed them the middle finger around the end of 2016 due to them getting bought by Foxconn.


And their new OLED TV lineup uses LG panels. I would like for them to invest in OLED production themselves.


----------



## Tomtom3989

I'm really concerned about dead pixels
what are the chances of this panel developing dead pixels if you don't use the overclock mode and just stick to 144hz or run it at a lower refresh rates like 60-120hz when its not needed such as during desktop use or when playing 60hz limited games like skyrim, fallout and some indie games etc or games like civ that don't need it.
Just like to ask any owners of the pg279q that have had it for 3+ months what is your experience like because I'm scared to buy this panel.
Thank you


----------



## KickAssCop

Picked up my 3rd PG279Q. 2 of them broke earlier so this is my 3rd one.
Great panel. Virtually no BLB and also no IPS glow.

Highly recommended.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Picked up my 3rd PG279Q. 2 of them broke earlier so this is my 3rd one.
> Great panel. Virtually no BLB and also no IPS glow.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Two of them broke? How lousy are these LCD's? If AU optronics is so bad why do they continue using them?


----------



## mmansfit

Guys, I'm a new owner of the PG279Q, I've noticed that in clear backgrounds half of the screen suffers from a more yellowish tone than the other, does anyone else?


----------



## Systemlord

I purchased one of these bad boys the other day and hope I get one with minimal glow. Is there a program was still background images so that I can check to see how good my monitor for backlight bleed etc?


----------



## KickAssCop

Search google. You will see a website that has images to test BLB/GLOW/YELLOW TONE etc.
I forget the name.

Also it was my 3rd monitor since 1 had a dead pixel and then something happened to it. Second my son kicked to the floor breaking it in half. lol.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Guys, I'm a new owner of the PG279Q, I've noticed that in clear backgrounds half of the screen suffers from a more yellowish tone than the other, does anyone else?


Try the Optimum OSD adjustments from the TFT Central review. That should help reduce some of the yellow.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


----------



## mmansfit

But this is normal?


----------



## mmansfit

That it is clear that I do not refer to the BLB, I mean the yellow on white backgrounds


----------



## AnimeNY

Hey does anyone there have any experience with the Asus Rapid replacement program? I finally got notified that i can receive a replacement unit from 2015 October model. I was wondering if by now a replacement should fix all of the issues everyone had like the uneven temps and backlight bleed or is still hectic?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> That it is clear that I do not refer to the BLB, I mean the yellow on white backgrounds


Well its not "normal" in general, its normal for the PG279Q.
TFTCentral and Prad noticed this too..
Not much you can do about it, you'll deal with it over the time I'd say (if its not too extreme).
Uniformity of PG279Q is just not very good in most cases.


----------



## Battle4cry

I'm interested in giving this monitor a shot, but I'm concerned about blurry/ soft image after my experience with the ASUS MG279Q (the locked sharpness setting in game mode is noticeably blurry). Looking at reviews, it seems to have the same preset modes as the MG; can anyone confirm if the OSD sharpness setting in the default racing mode is also locked on this monitor?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I think it's funny how these manufacturers claim that it's normal to have IPS glow do to "IPS technology" and yet these cheap China made LCDs have so many other QC issues like the yellow screens, warped bezels, greasy finger prints and just plain dead panels! I promise you if we were to bring these LCDs manufacturing back here to the US or even Japan these monitors QC would be (flawless) top quality product, that's fact. Asus continues to do business because it turns a huge profit, bottom line = money! I pray for the day we bring manufacturing to countries who produce high quality electronics like Japan or even Malaysia and Taiwan.
> 
> Well I bought one (PG279Q) tonight!


I won't be buying anything from Malaysia. Taiwan and JP sound good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battle4cry*
> 
> I'm interested in giving this monitor a shot, but I'm concerned about blurry/ soft image after my experience with the ASUS MG279Q (the locked sharpness setting in game mode is noticeably blurry). Looking at reviews, it seems to have the same preset modes as the MG; can anyone confirm if the OSD sharpness setting in the default racing mode is also locked on this monitor?


So is sharpness the difference between the various gaming modes? I don't really know what the difference is between racing/FPS/RTS-RPG/s-RGB modes. I had thought they were just presets for color and OD (overdrive).


----------



## Battle4cry

No, sharpness is a filter that makes the display look either sharper (on higher settings) or soft (on lower settings). The MG279Q was firmware-locked into a low setting in the default preset mode; I want to know if the PG279Q has the same problem as that would be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battle4cry*
> 
> No, sharpness is a filter that makes the display look either sharper (on higher settings) or soft (on lower settings). The MG279Q was firmware-locked into a low setting in the default preset mode; I want to know if the PG279Q has the same problem as that would be a deal-breaker for me.


I don't see a sharpness setting in my PG279q.


----------



## Battle4cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I don't see a sharpness setting in my PG279q.


Hm, okay, I hope that means there's no sharpness setting applied at all then. Would you say the display looks sharp and text looks crisp?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battle4cry*
> 
> Hm, okay, I hope that means there's no sharpness setting applied at all then. Would you say the display looks sharp and text looks crisp?


I'd say so. Would the sharpness setting have anything to do w/the OD settings?


----------



## Silvaren

Can you suggest me a good DP cable to use with this monitor please ?


----------



## nicha

Don't know if i'm alone with this problem but my DP cable seems to be loose or something. On startup it first connects itself when in windows and then there's the G-Sync monitor connected message etc. This didn't happen with Dell S2716DG, it was already connected on startup. Then after using it for a while it may blink and disconnect itself briefly or even fully needing me to get up and adjust the cable in the back of my graphics card. I think this is pretty annoying so now I took the cable and set it on the table so it stays up, can't be sure if it works yet. Would like to know if someone else had the same problem and if they managed to fix this. I've tried different DP ports etc, all loose. I don't think I own another DP cable though and can't really bother to get one.


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battle4cry*
> 
> Hm, okay, I hope that means there's no sharpness setting applied at all then. Would you say the display looks sharp and text looks crisp?


i know the problem you are talking about with the mg279. my brother has one in the room next to me and i got the pg279. the 279 does not have a sharpness setting but it is crisp and clear, and yes on racing mode. i tried to tell my brother about his monitor looking soft/blurry but he wouldnt believe me or the 1 guy on a forum about. it was only after showing him on the other modes you can adjust sharpness how much better it looked.


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicha*
> 
> Don't know if i'm alone with this problem but my DP cable seems to be loose or something. On startup it first connects itself when in windows and then there's the G-Sync monitor connected message etc. This didn't happen with Dell S2716DG, it was already connected on startup. Then after using it for a while it may blink and disconnect itself briefly or even fully needing me to get up and adjust the cable in the back of my graphics card. I think this is pretty annoying so now I took the cable and set it on the table so it stays up, can't be sure if it works yet. Would like to know if someone else had the same problem and if they managed to fix this. I've tried different DP ports etc, all loose. I don't think I own another DP cable though and can't really bother to get one.


on my pg278 the displayport cable it came with was crappy. monitor would go blank at random and say signal out of range. using a different display port cable solved that problem


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> on my pg278 the displayport cable it came with was crappy. monitor would go blank at random and say signal out of range. using a different display port cable solved that problem


Had same problem, monitor would go black and would have to turn off/on to get signal again. A quality cable fixed this issue for me too.


----------



## EarlZ

Ive seen some color cross talk with this monitor on youtube and I understand those are very specific test but I wonder if those scenarios will show up on day to day gamingans browsing


----------



## D-Dow

Just received Asus pg279q and I must say, the bottom right has the mofo'in glow/bleed issue (I think that's where most peoples' glow/bleed is). Then the very upper right has a minor line of it so not noticable. The upper left very small amount and lower right very small amount. No dead pixels. Sticker on back of monitor says December 2016.


----------



## xiii

For all the people who bought this monitor or are interested in buying it, THINK again, I have returned 7 units due to ALL of them having scratches on the display, not even on the plastic bezels or anything.

Surely I can accept minor bleeding and the IPS glow that comes with these things but, of the 7 units I have tried, only O N E had barely acceptable bleeding and that unit had to be returned due to the scratchmarks it had.

Now, eventually I contacted the vendor from whom I purchased the monitor(s) and informed them about the issues and specifically asked whether I could come and try multiple monitors because otherwise I would have to go home, try it there and then drive 30 km's and then spend 1-2 hours before I get a replacement, the vendor was down with this, oh and by the way, I noticed that when I presented my monitor(s) at the return desk that the scratches were BARELY visible and as such would spend 10-15 minutes looking for them with the flashlight of my android device before the employee would be convinced, the reason for this has to do with the TL light bulbs, they are extremely good at supressing blemishes and especially bleeding.

So, by now you would be thinking, awesome dude, you managed to convince them to allow you to try multiple units, well, too bad this is not as awesome as it sounds because like I pointed out above, the environment is receiving lighting from TL bulbs, after having opened and checked 4 units I noticed ALL of them had scratches, it just happened to be that the 4th one had the least noticable scratchmarks at first, in difference with the other units i left a couple labels of things on the screen due to me sensing that the employee was getting a little bit annoyed and I was getting annoyed as well so I told the lady hey, see this spot here? It is a scratchmark BUT it's okay since all of them have it and this one seems acceptable, she agreed and even suggested that judging by the mark it seemed like I could polish it away, HAH what a joke, so I took this unit and drove 30 km's home.

Remember those labels I had left on the 4th unit I had tried in the store due to the situation? Surprise surprise, once I got home and removed them, THEY HAD SCRATCHMARKS UNDERNEATH THEM!!!!!!

So I call up the vendor again, explain the situation, now all of a sudden, the procedure is different, now I have to speak to the manager whereas before I could just drive by and present the issue and they would either replace it or give me back my money, I figured there is NO way in hell this lady is going to convince me to accept this so I had made up my mind and of course, she tried to have me accept the monitor because I had opened so many units and that she had a hard time believing that ALL of them have blemishes etc, so I said look, the employee who assisted me in the check up, she saw it herself, we even agreed on me accepting the one with the, at first, least noticable blemishes, she wanted to put me on hold and confront the employee who, supposedly, said that she did not notice any blemishes and that the unit I took was perfect.

Of course, she was trying to subtly convince me that I should just accept this unit the way it is and that "this is unheard of, that a monitor of this price has so many issues" but too bad she had no idea that I have become extremely well read on this topic so I got a bit annoyed and raised my voice and told her that there are 2 types of people who buy this monitor, the one is the individual who did not read up on the matter and thus does not scrutinize the unit he/she bought and NEVER notices the issues it really has, the other is the individual who has read up on this and because of that WILL scrutinize the monitor to the millimeter and WILL return it for that, she was baffled and said well, I cannot give you a new unit but I can give you your money, so I agreed and returned this unit and now I am left with nothing.

It is NOT my intention to defame ASUS or the "company" who makes these things, AU Optronics, but all I will say is that this ***** is absolutely unacceptable, I have gone through 7 units at my home, 4 at the store, ALL 7 I have tried at home had bleeding, of these only O N E had just barely acceptable bleeding, ALL of them had scratchmarks and the last one even showcased an issue with it's display where it would distort the display for 2 seconds, this would re-occur every couple of hours.

All in all, I have seen there are people on nearly every community/forum that will say nothing but good things about this monitor, sure, they MIGHT have a good unit, but then again they MIGHT be ASUS employees in disguise trying to subtly convince people that this bleeding will "go away" after settling, which is UTTER bs or that "oh, you know, it's just a part of the game, bleeding is normal and should be accepted as a normal thing" which is UTTER bs as well because small bleeding is to be expected but this? Nope, there is too much of it present and couple that with the possibility of dead pixels, SCRATCHMARKS and perhaps an extremely short life span for this monitor which itself is a risk, it is my personal opinion that this monitor should not be bought by ANYONE until ASUS or AU Optronics man the f*ck up and do something about this mess, after that I will recommend it to EVERYONE.

p.s. sorry about the caps, bear with me on this, understand my agitation and my feelings after this debacle.


----------



## ckool

I have always wanted to buy a triple monitor set up with this model but have restraint myself to this day because of posts like this, it's unbelievable that they allow a screen that badly built to be sold in the first place imo.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckool*
> 
> I have always wanted to buy a triple monitor set up with this model but have restraint myself to this day because of posts like this, it's unbelievable that they allow a screen that badly built to be sold in the first place imo.


Hey mate, yeah I can relate, I mean, really, it's not about the money the damn thing costs or what ever, it's all about the notion that a company like this one has the damned audacity to just push their products out the door, taking advantage of the majority which, if you ask me, most likely is not even aware of the blemishes their unit has and then just not being willing to commit themselves to inspecting the way these monitors are manufactured and instead of trying to find a proper solution or a middleground for this debacle they have created and wasted loads of money, they hire wolves in sheeps clothing to silence "nay sayers" and pretend like all is fine and post doctored pictures of how the bleeding on their unit has improved from being severe to being nonexistant.

Since I really want a new monitor I decided to order the Acer predator, the "equivalent" to the PG279Q, even though I really do not like the way the thing looks and I especially do not like it's OSD, but, since I cannot put my faith in ASUS until they really put an effort in either solving this mess or taking steps to lessen the bleeding on their units, I will have to look to other brands....

So be aware of the possible debacle you risk getting yourself into if you happen to choose this monitor..... couple that with a vendor that applies strict policies for returns, it's a great combination, really ...


----------



## mmansfit

I tested 5 monitors PG279Q and all with problems.

1-> BLB
2-> BLB
3-> Whites that were yellow and the OSD lever was not going well
4-> BLB
5- dead pixel

I gave up.

I am from Spain.


----------



## frunction

You guys that are so picky, why not just buy a $2,500 professional monitor? Sounds like consumer grade is not for you.


----------



## unkletom

This monitor is too small and has thick bezels. Fail @ $1500


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys that are so picky, why not just buy a $2,500 professional monitor? Sounds like consumer grade is not for you.


I agree. This thing is light years better than my TN vg248qe that used to hurt my eyes. This monitor gives you less eye strain without having to wear those goofy yellow-tinted glasses.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys that are so picky, why not just buy a $2,500 professional monitor? Sounds like consumer grade is not for you.


The rate of PG279Q defects is beyond consumer grade monitors. Just read through this thread for examples. They are not being picky.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The rate of PG279Q defects is beyond consumer grade monitors. Just read through this thread for examples. They are not being picky.


Boredgunner is the defective nature of the PG279q due to the manufacturer of the panels or ASUS?

I'm happy w/my PG279q -- except for the additional latency over my old MAG 21" CRt.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys that are so picky, why not just buy a $2,500 professional monitor? Sounds like consumer grade is not for you.


Excuse me? Picky? So you are saying that I should have accepted the monitor with all the scratchmarks and the excessive bleeding it had out of the box?

I don't know how old you are but some of us have to work 40h a week or even more to earn a living, now i'm just speculating but, if your mom and dad paid for your monitor then I can definitely understand how easy it is for you to accept the faults of your monitor since you most likely did not have to lift your ass from your chair and go work fulltime.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Boredgunner is the defective nature of the PG279q due to the manufacturer of the panels or ASUS?
> 
> I'm happy w/my PG279q -- except for the additional latency over my old MAG 21" CRt.


Hey man, from what I have come to understand after reading loads of topics on different forums, it seems that the problem comes into existence due to the technique ASUS uses to mount the back of the monitor, which according to some daring individuals, who opened their monitor by cracking it, noticed that the medium that is supposed to suppress bleeding, is actually damaged.

Now you can say that perhaps they damaged it during the proces of cracking it open but then again, if more than a couple of people share the same experience, it cannot be coincidental.

Some people assume that this has something to do with the panels, which are made by AU Optronics, I used to think this as well, BUT, Acer uses the exact same panel for their equivalent monitor and it has much less bleeding, how come? Well, if I am to believe the story, they changed the way they mount the back of their monitor because they noticed that it damaged the cover that is supposed to prevent bleed in the first place and thus revised it, this of course does not mean that 10 out of 10 are perfect now, from what I have read 1 - 2 out of 10 will still have significant bleed but not like the older units.

So what is the cause? Who knows, one thing is for certain, something is wrong and it needs to be addressed, period.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> I tested 5 monitors PG279Q and all with problems.
> 
> 1-> BLB
> 2-> BLB
> 3-> Whites that were yellow and the OSD lever was not going well
> 4-> BLB
> 5- dead pixel
> 
> I gave up.
> 
> I am from Spain.


Damn dude, that is terrible, did you try them at the store or did you try them at home?

I am sure had you looked very closely you would have noticed scratchmarks, luckily for ASUS the matte screen is very good at hiding them, you need a very strong flashlight in a dark environment to spot them, that's why it was nearly impossible for me to show the scratchmarks to the vendor when I returned it, their environment is very flashy.

Did you order a different monitor from a different brand or did you give up on the whole ordeal?


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The rate of PG279Q defects is beyond consumer grade monitors. Just read through this thread for examples. They are not being picky.


Precisely, if you were to look at the major communities/forums that specialize in hardware etc, you WILL notice that the average amount of returns per customer ranges from 3 to 6, some have gone up to 20 and some have sticked to the very first unit they received due to them not having scrutinized the unit they received and as such only took notice of the blemishes long after the return period they had from the vendor they bought it from.

Now, like I pointed out earlier, if you yourself have to go to work everyday, spend 8 hours a day at the office, saving up some money to purchase a monitor that is supposed to accomodate your hobby, which is meant to help you relax and enjoy life to the fullest whilst not being at the stressful environment called "work" then you cannot help but be very careful about what you buy and what you do with your money, ESPECIALLY if there is a trend among certain products to be faulty or have certain blemishes, so to say "you are picky" is to my honest opinion very ignorant, why? Because according to the argument we should just turn a blind eye and pretend like everything is all good when in fact it is not, now if THAT is not insane, I do not know what is .....


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys that are so picky, why not just buy a $2,500 professional monitor? Sounds like consumer grade is not for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I agree. This thing is light years better than my TN vg248qe that used to hurt my eyes. This monitor gives you less eye strain without having to wear those goofy yellow-tinted glasses.


Cant agree more. I have been buying monitors for decades, including ones many times more expensive than this one. This is a great monitor but it is consumer grade. If you want perfection get something else (and pay a lot more). The drawbacks of this monitor are pretty clear if you read reviews and the complaints on various message boards. If you aren't willing to live with these, don't get the monitor. If it has obvious scratches or many dead pixels you can return the monitor, but playing the lottery and returning each monitor until you get one that is perfect is abusing the system, to the detriment of all other consumers


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Cant agree more. I have been buying monitors for decades, including ones many times more expensive than this one. This is a great monitor but it is consumer grade. If you want perfection get something else (and pay a lot more). The drawbacks of this monitor are pretty clear if you read reviews and the complaints on various message boards. If you aren't willing to live with these, don't get the monitor. If it has obvious scratches or many dead pixels you can return the monitor, but playing the lottery and returning each monitor until you get one that is perfect is abusing the system, to the detriment of all other consumers


Yeah but, nobody is defaming the monitor itself, the thing is awesome and I ONLY ordered the Predator with shear reluctance due to me not wanting to go through this ordeal again and expecting something better when ASUS has not taken any steps to improve the quality, if it was up to me I would have this thing over any other monitor, it really is good and I especially love the OSD, it's so simple to use and so concise, it's a no brainer really.

But unfortunately, to say, well you know, when you buy this monitor, you should know the issues, yeah but, this issue should not even exist, it's an insane notion really, of course a couple of units might have a problem every now and then, sure, that's okay, it happens with everything in life, but the shear amount of substandard units for this monitor is really unfortunate because were it not for the issues, this thing would seriously be the best monitor one could purchase at this moment in time.....

edit
You do know that the "consumer grade" argument only applies to the guarantee of pixels, right? So the implication in this argument is not even correct for this context because only a small percentage of consumers are experiencing pixel problems, the rest has virtually nothing to do with the "consumer grade" classification, so if you think that by making the argument that it is classified as "consumer grade" that it somehow means it should be expected to have faults and what not is in my honest opinion unfair and unrealistic because it does not apply to the issues the vast majority is experiencing with this monitor, which makes me think that you and perhaps other "consumers" who apply this rhetoric, are pulling straws to either silence people or to normalize this substandard quality as to have people just accept it for what it is, as I so eloquently described some people tend to do for, as of yet unknown reasons.

At the end of the day, it does not matter whether you think it is acceptable or not, nobody needs your or my approval for their content or discontent for their purchase, it is the individual who purchased the product who should think for themselves, the way I see it is actually very simple, as long as people keep pulling straws and justify substandard quality, there will be NO changes made in the proces of manufacturing and thus the unfortunate situation will never improve, no amount of whining or complaining will force anyone to take action, but by making a dent in their finances and rightfully so because you have a reason to return your product, I certainly believe that eventually some alarm will go off and people will start running and they WILL be forced to either man up and improve things or face losing even more money for their inaction.

p.s. I do not know whether anyone is aware of this album http://imgur.com/a/jWO59, where 20 PG279Q's are compared to one another, from this entire collection I can only see 1 or perhaps 2 units that seem to be barely acceptable, what do you guys think?


----------



## mmansfit

I tried it at home, between RMA and RMA step a month or so.
As for the ones scratch marks, I did not realize it.

By design I like ASUS a lot, but seeing all the complaints that there are for bad quality controls on their monitors, I asked for the return of my money.
I'm waiting for some model good enough to invest my money.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> I tried it at home, between RMA and RMA step a month or so.
> As for the ones scratch marks, I did not realize it.
> 
> By design I like ASUS a lot, but seeing all the complaints that there are for bad quality controls on their monitors, I asked for the return of my money.
> I'm waiting for some model good enough to invest my money.


Yeah I definitely agree, the design is superb and the OSD + the joystick control is just excellent, the way the monitor looks is also just perfect, it does not give you the gamer impression certain other monitors push in your face, I'll be receiving the predator any minute now and once it's here I'll check whether it has any scratchmarks on it as well because if it does, I will certainly have it replaced because IMHO such blemishes are not acceptable, period.


----------



## mmansfit

You can not sell a product as "premium" with null quality controls. If the technology is not ready (ips + high Refresh rate) or it is very difficult to provide quality controls, do not release the product to the market.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> You can not sell a product as "premium" with null quality controls. If the technology is not ready (ips + high refresh cups) or it is very difficult to provide quality controls, do not release the product to the market.


What is "high refresh cups"?


----------



## mmansfit

I'm sorry, corrected


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Originally Posted by frunction View Post
> You guys that are so picky, why not just buy a $2,500 professional monitor? Sounds like consumer grade is not for you.
> 
> Cant agree more. I have been buying monitors for decades, including ones many times more expensive than this one. This is a great monitor but it is consumer grade. If you want perfection get something else (and pay a lot more). The drawbacks of this monitor are pretty clear if you read reviews and the complaints on various message boards. If you aren't willing to live with these, don't get the monitor. If it has obvious scratches or many dead pixels you can return the monitor, but playing the lottery and returning each monitor until you get one that is perfect is abusing the system, to the detriment of all other consumers


@frunction and people like you are the reason the consolidated monitor manufacturers/suppliers, can get away with selling products with atrocious QA. Your argument that you need to spend $2500+ on a supposedly 'premium pro monitor' to get good quality, is fatuous, and also against the spirit and letter of most countries consumer laws. Besides, if you used more than a few 'pro monitors' you will know that a lot still come with so called 'consumer grade' defects, BLB, poor panel uniformity etc etc.

@Efnita This isn't as bad but almost. So what about those customers who have looked through the few choices of monitors available (QA, desired features etc), at a reasonable price point which meets their usage needs? They aren't allowed to purchase in the hope of getting one without defects? If you logically follow through with your supposition, no they shouldn't because they've been warned by reviews that it can be bad but if they do, they must accept crap QA. Sorry but this only perpetuates the industries poor QA policy.

To be clear, poor QA is not just by chance, it's a policy that proves more profitable than creating a manufacturing line that outputs what used to be considered good QA but only a few years ago.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> You can not sell a product as "premium" with null quality controls. If the technology is not ready (ips + high Refresh rate) or it is very difficult to provide quality controls, do not release the product to the market.


Well, believe it or not, the XB271HU I purchased had bleeding, slightly better than the PG279Q's I tried, that's for sure, but nonetheless I returned the 1st unit and am amazed by the replacement because it seems to be free from ANY bleed, of course it will be more prevalent during nights but compared to the 279Q's I tried, which even though it was daylight, one could notice the BLB in certain spots, this thing seems to be BLB free.

I'll keep you guys posted on this.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> @frunction and people like you are the reason the consolidated monitor manufacturers/suppliers, can get away with selling products with atrocious QA. Your argument that you need to spend $2500+ on a supposedly 'premium pro monitor' to get good quality, is fatuous, and also against the spirit and letter of most countries consumer laws. Besides, if you used more than a few 'pro monitors' you will know that a lot still come with so called 'consumer grade' defects, BLB, poor panel uniformity etc etc.
> 
> @Efnita This isn't as bad but almost. So what about those customers who have looked through the few choices of monitors available (QA, desired features etc), at a reasonable price point which meets their usage needs? They aren't allowed to purchase in the hope of getting one without defects? If you logically follow through with your supposition, no they shouldn't because they've been warned by reviews that it can be bad but if they do, they must accept crap QA. Sorry but this only perpetuates the industries poor QA policy.
> 
> To be clear, poor QA is not just by chance, it's a policy that proves more profitable than creating a manufacturing line that outputs what used to be considered good QA but only a few years ago.


You said it best brother, Amen to that, cannot have said it any better myself, I repped you for this as well because you hit the nail on the coffin, this straw pulling debacle does NOT sit well with a sane individual, it seems there needs to be some ignorance to accept a defective product, luckily some of us haven't dropped that low.

Goodjob bro.


----------



## mmansfit

Thank you. Keep me informed of how it goes with the XB271HU


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> @Efnita This isn't as bad but almost. So what about those customers who have looked through the few choices of monitors available (QA, desired features etc), at a reasonable price point which meets their usage needs? They aren't allowed to purchase in the hope of getting one without defects? If you logically follow through with your supposition, no they shouldn't because they've been warned by reviews that it can be bad but if they do, they must accept crap QA. Sorry but this only perpetuates the industries poor QA policy.
> 
> To be clear, poor QA is not just by chance, it's a policy that proves more profitable than creating a manufacturing line that outputs what used to be considered good QA but only a few years ago.


The point is that some of the people here are too picky with a consumer grade monitor at this price. Some of you are returning monitors that have minor imperfections which you wont notice during normal use unless you look for them. That sits wrong with me, every monitor you return means the price goes up for all of us. That is taking advantage of the system to the detriment of other consumers. You get one & don't like it. Return it once, get your money back and get something else. Don't play the lottery. Just because you can doesn't make it right.

And sure, they could choose not to sell any monitor that isnt perfect according to the Q&A standards set by some of you, but that just would mean everyone would be paying more for these monitors. Most customers dont need perfection, they just want a great monitor that does as advertised during normal use. Those of you that dont accept this, buy something else.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> The point is that some of the people here are too picky with a consumer grade monitor at this price. Some of you are returning monitors that have minor imperfections which you wont notice during normal use unless you look for them. That sits wrong with me, every monitor you return means the price goes up for all of us. That is taking advantage of the system to the detriment of other consumers. You get one & don't like it. Return it once, get your money back and get something else. Don't play the lottery. Just because you can doesn't make it right.
> 
> And sure, they could choose not to sell any monitor that isnt perfect according to the Q&A standards set by some of you, but that just would mean everyone would be paying more for these monitors. Most customers dont need perfection, they just want a great monitor that does as advertised during normal use. Those of you that dont accept this, buy something else.


This is my beef too. Returning the monitor 5 times for stupid reasons is why it probably costs $799 and hardly ever gets marked down.

Most of the pics posted with "problems" look like normal IPS panels to me, or so miniscule it's not worth all of the trouble.

It's a gaming monitor, pay the professional monitor price if you want a perfect panel/colors.


----------



## xiii

Haha the wolves in sheep's clothing is real with these guys, I really don't care whether the damn thing costs 800$ or 1200$, according to a site that has been tracking it's price, it has NEVER gone lower than 800$ so even this argument is nothing other than pulling straws, any other theory you guys wanted to try? I mean, really, you might justify it for yourself, like, seriously, if you're the type that needs to pull straws as to have yourself believe that you did the right thing, wrong, you failed your consumer rights and besides, the burden is on the manufacturer, WHY haven't they taken steps to improve the quality on these things, oh yeah, right, it's because they are reaping what they themselves sowed.

Really, it's very simple, if you make plans to earn as much money as possible by cutting corners and skipping on the quality control certain competitors DO not skip on, how is it my or any other consumer's problem whether I return it for, in my honest opinion, unacceptable issues? Even the XB271HU I have right now has 1 spot with bleeding, I really am not bothered by it and I will not be returning this because it's okay, compared to all these ASUS monitors I have tried this thing is like it's from a different planet because it's that much better.

Don't allow these guys to have you accept something which should NOT be accepted people, I respect their choice and their opinion but I certainly do NOT agree with them nor with any individual that utilizes the exact same rhetoric they utilize, if you need to pull straws to justify a bad purchase, that already should be problematic because a productshould not have all these problems in the first place, period.


----------



## 8051

This thread makes me wish they still manufactured CRT's.


----------



## mmansfit

For me it is not a "stupid reason" that by playing a game in the dark or watching a movie, have 4 Lantern in the corners. Nor is it a "stupid reason" that when you open google, you see half the white screen and the other yellow. It is not a "stupid reason" to see a dot appear in the middle of the screen, which is like a pimple in the ass.


----------



## boredgunner

I wish I had that link to the site that tested around 30 PG279Q's. Most of them had backlight bleeding that is damaging for any use, you don't have to go looking specifically for it. They are defective. This monitor is fine (but still somewhat overpriced, compare them to the quality of $800 TVs and you'll see these monitors have less in their favor) when not defective. The problems are the defects. I have a "good" XB270HU for reference (I never had to RMA, lucky me), which gives me a good understanding of what these monitors are capable of when not defective.


----------



## ckool

lol with some posts in this thread i would be inclined to think they work for Asus or something.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> For me it is not a "stupid reason" that by playing a game in the dark or watching a movie, have 4 Lantern in the corners. Nor is it a "stupid reason" that when you open google, you see half the white screen and the other yellow. It is not a "stupid reason" to see a dot appear in the middle of the screen, which is like a pimple in the ass.


LOL, the 4 lanterns are definitely a part of my pg279q. Luckily I don't have the two-tone white-yellow effect.


----------



## jlp0209

These monitors cost $799 because of the G-sync tax and AUO monopoly on every single high refresh gaming panel made and given to only a select few monitor manufacturers. Exchanging this monitor 5 times is not the cause. I could also then say nVidia's insane GPU prices over the last few years have been due to returns right? Please.

I also don't buy the "buy a pro grade monitor if you want no defects" statement. BS. I have a consumer grade LG 4K IPS monitor that has no issue whatsoever. Perfect on the 1st try. My prior Dell consumer grade IPS monitors all were fine. My 2 cheap ViewSonic VA monitors at my office have no issues.

I couldn't care less if anyone has a problem with me exchanging several Acer / Asus samples to try and get a good one. I hope Acer and Asus lost money because of me. The retailers had no problem with it and I didn't abuse any policy. Each time I had the chance I spoke with managers and techs in-store for them to confirm the defects and kindly ask them to stop me from buying another one if you feel I'm abusing anything. EVERY time they saw the defects. Amazon put these monitors on hold several times due to QC complaints, clearly it is not a handful of people in forums complaining.

I consider a dead pixel or dust speck under the screen out of the box to be a defect and unacceptable. If I can notice BLB during normal use, also unacceptable. I view PDFs and white backgrounds for work, severely uneven tint is unacceptable. People who accept these defects are the problem, not me, and are why these companies continue to abuse consumers and get away with it.

Truth be told, I'd spend the money on a pro-grade monitor if it had the specs. Show me a pro-grade monitor that has G-sync and 144hz+ refresh rate. These high refresh gaming IPS monitors are our only options that have the features we want.


----------



## mmansfit

Totally agree.


----------



## batmanwcm

I agree that the quality control is trash. However, once you get a decent panel, whether it be the PG279Q or the XB271HU, it's currently the best gaming experience you're going to have. That is, until 3440x1440p 144hz monitors have released.


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> These monitors cost $799 because of the G-sync tax and AUO monopoly on every single high refresh gaming panel made and given to only a select few monitor manufacturers. Exchanging this monitor 5 times is not the cause. I could also then say nVidia's insane GPU prices over the last few years have been due to returns right? Please.
> 
> I also don't buy the "buy a pro grade monitor if you want no defects" statement. BS. I have a consumer grade LG 4K IPS monitor that has no issue whatsoever. Perfect on the 1st try. My prior Dell consumer grade IPS monitors all were fine. My 2 cheap ViewSonic VA monitors at my office have no issues.
> 
> I couldn't care less if anyone has a problem with me exchanging several Acer / Asus samples to try and get a good one. I hope Acer and Asus lost money because of me. The retailers had no problem with it and I didn't abuse any policy. Each time I had the chance I spoke with managers and techs in-store for them to confirm the defects and kindly ask them to stop me from buying another one if you feel I'm abusing anything. EVERY time they saw the defects. Amazon put these monitors on hold several times due to QC complaints, clearly it is not a handful of people in forums complaining.
> 
> I consider a dead pixel or dust speck under the screen out of the box to be a defect and unacceptable. If I can notice BLB during normal use, also unacceptable. I view PDFs and white backgrounds for work, severely uneven tint is unacceptable. People who accept these defects are the problem, not me, and are why these companies continue to abuse consumers and get away with it.
> 
> Truth be told, I'd spend the money on a pro-grade monitor if it had the specs. Show me a pro-grade monitor that has G-sync and 144hz+ refresh rate. These high refresh gaming IPS monitors are our only options that have the features we want.


Amen to that, I absolutely agree and I sincerely hope that me changing 11 PG279Q's has made a dent in the finance of ASUS and or Acer Unipac Optronics.

And like I have stated a couple of times here and on other forums, I cannot help but think that the people who keep pulling straws are employees of these companies or have some personal interest in providing people with utter wishful thinking and half-arsed justifications for their perspective, whether it's the "yeah well buy a PROFESSIONAL grade monitor if you do not like the defects" or it's the "if you keep returning them the price will go up" which is utter nonsense, there should be NO defects, period, I don't care what these companies have paid you to spread around, if you are going to try and brainwash people into accepting a DEFECTIVE monitor then atleast try to be original about it and not just cite bogus reasons.

p.s. whether you agree with this guy or not, I have to admit, I am on my 3rd XB271HU monitor, even though I consider the margin for bleed to be much less severe than for the 279Q it still takes a couple of tries to probably get a good one, that is why I will be returning this one as well because the only noticeable bleed on this unit is in the upper left corner and it's quite extensive, I don't care whether the retailer loses a buck or two or not, they know the cons of these products and as long as you cite "BLB" as a reason, assuming it is severe, they will not deny your right to have it replaced, yeah sure it takes a while and you might become agitated here and there, that's why you should not purchase this ***** without being informed, period.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Amen to that, I absolutely agree and I sincerely hope that me changing 11 PG279Q's has made a dent in the finance of ASUS and or Acer Unipac Optronics.
> 
> And like I have stated a couple of times here and on other forums, I cannot help but think that the people who keep pulling straws are employees of these companies or have some personal interest in providing people with utter wishful thinking and half-arsed justifications for their perspective, whether it's the "yeah well buy a PROFESSIONAL grade monitor if you do not like the defects" or it's the "if you keep returning them the price will go up" which is utter nonsense, there should be NO defects, period, I don't care what these companies have paid you to spread around, if you are going to try and brainwash people into accepting a DEFECTIVE monitor then atleast try to be original about it and not just cite bogus reasons.
> 
> p.s. whether you agree with this guy or not, I have to admit, I am on my 3rd XB271HU monitor, even though I consider the margin for bleed to be much less severe than for the 279Q it still takes a couple of tries to probably get a good one, that is why I will be returning this one as well because the only noticeable bleed on this unit is in the upper left corner and it's quite extensive, I don't care whether the retailer loses a buck or two or not, they know the cons of these products and as long as you cite "BLB" as a reason, assuming it is severe, they will not deny your right to have it replaced, yeah sure it takes a while and you might become agitated here and there, that's why you should not purchase this ***** without being informed, period.


Gotta agree, since I got my 2 PG279Q monitors for my 2 main PCs, several months ago, I could not be happier! Even just using windows with the 144 is so smooth and beautiful. The GSync for gaming is the most amazing thing ever, I could never go back!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Gotta agree, since I got my 2 PG279Q monitors for my 2 main PCs, several months ago, I could not be happier! Even just using windows with the 144 is so smooth and beautiful. The GSync for gaming is the most amazing thing ever, I could never go back!


Yes I agre 100%. After I bought my PG279q I couldn't be ahppier. The smoothness that Gsync provides is just amazing. My old Qnix qx2710 was giving me massive Microstutter when going under the 96FPS mark (monitor was overclocked to 96hz). I'm still on 980ti and still don't feel like upgrading my Graphics card. I have the money to go 1080ti but I don't see any reason for me to upgrade as my games feel smooth to me. The only games I struggled with a 1080ti will not help anyway.

So All in all this monitor was the single best investment in a long time and Gsync really is a game changer. Just one more thing I do have my monitor at 0hz on desktop cause otherwise the Vram doesn't downclock to it's lowest speed and thus my gpu runs a bit hotter. i still don't mind runing 60hz on desktop.


----------



## Egzi

Was wondering.... Does the Rog Swift PG279Q use a glossy screen or mate? Does the screen look like the XB271HU? Which uses a really nice AntiGlare Coating

What are the chances of getting a bleed less one these days?


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Was wondering.... Does the Rog Swift PG279Q use a glossy screen or mate? Does the screen look like the XB271HU? Which uses a really nice AntiGlare Coating
> 
> What are the chances of getting a bleed less one these days?


I am not so sure about the anti-glare coating on the 279Q.

However, what I am VERY sure about is the fact that the bleeding on this monitor is present in either 8 out of 10 or even worse, 9 out of 10 units.

But, unfortunately, that is not your only problem with this monitor, the chances of it having significant scratchmarks out of the box is also very prevalent because I have returned eleven of these babies because of the scratchmarks and the excessive bleed they had.

Concerning the bleed, I would say that I was anything but happy with the amount of bleed all of them had, not even one of those units had acceptable bleed on it.

That is why I switched to the XB271HU, I received my 4th unit today and judging from the looks of it, this might be the one that only has one small spot with barely noticeable bleed.

But, since it won't be as evident until dark, I will refrain from drawing a conclusion just yet.

So, if you're interested in the 279Q, be very careful from which retailer/vendor you buy it from, if they are not aware of the issues, you might have to put alot of effort in documenting the problems and convincing them of their existence, even then, some might right out deny your request for a replacement, so be warned about that.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Was wondering.... Does the Rog Swift PG279Q use a glossy screen or mate? Does the screen look like the XB271HU? Which uses a really nice AntiGlare Coating


When the XB271HU uses the same AG Coating as the XB270HU, then I'd say the PG279Q looks like the XB271HU.
I had both, XB270HU and PG279Q and they look pretty identical in terms of AG Coating


----------



## Egzi

Really messed up that they use such an aggressive Coating on the TN versions. If the TN had the IPS coating I would love everything with the TN and keep it.

Not gonna bother with the 279Q then, since I retruned my acer ips cuzz of the bleed.

Better wait for those samsung VA monitors then.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## nizmoz

Is this monitor still a wise buy? I am trying to decide between this Asus, acer predator xb271hu, and viewsonic xg2703-gs. I actually did have on order but canceled it the Viewsonic. But then I thought about it and only want to spend this amount of money once and get the quality display I need. I don't have time to deal with Panel Lottery, so I want to make sure I get the good one and the best chances of getting the good once first.

Thoughts? Are all the panels the same between these units?


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Is this monitor still a wise buy? I am trying to decide between this Asus, acer predator xb271hu, and viewsonic xg2703-gs. I actually did have on order but canceled it the Viewsonic. But then I thought about it and only want to spend this amount of money once and get the quality display I need. I don't have time to deal with Panel Lottery, so I want to make sure I get the good one and the best chances of getting the good once first.
> 
> Thoughts? Are all the panels the same between these units?


As I understood when I asked, they're not exactly the same, the Acer has FRC(which I don't understand exactly what it is):
http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/8f48170ea

I have the PQ279Q on my way from Amazon though, as I understood panel lottery will happen with all and I liked the bezels and stand better from the Asus(also the Viewsonic isn't sold by Amazon in Spain so only considered Acer or Asus) and haven't seen announced any new 1440P 144hz(not interested in curved ones) and 4K is not viable right now for me so I'll be happy for some years with this monitor I guess(unless they announce something better in a month or so lol).


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Is this monitor still a wise buy? I am trying to decide between this Asus, acer predator xb271hu, and viewsonic xg2703-gs. I actually did have on order but canceled it the Viewsonic. But then I thought about it and only want to spend this amount of money once and get the quality display I need. I don't have time to deal with Panel Lottery, so I want to make sure I get the good one and the best chances of getting the good once first.
> 
> Thoughts? Are all the panels the same between these units?


No this monitor is not worth the bs that comes with it, too many units have significant bleed on them that you cannot pretend is not there when you're watching a movie or are perhaps in a dark environment in a game, with that being said, I assume that you want as little as bleed as possible, which I think is very hard to get with this monitor.

Only purchase it if you have the energy to go through all the bs that comes with it when you want to have it replaced, say you buy it from Amazon, you will have 2 replacements max after which they will only offer your money back WITH a possible restock fee which I think is laughable, say you purchase it from a local vendor in your specific country, make sure that their return policy is flexible and better yet, perhaps give them a call and ask them specific questions concerning the product, what their experience is, what you could do if you're not satisfied with the product and what you can expect from them etc etc, but do NOT assume that you'll be lucky and that you will get a monitor that has no bleed, I have a hard time believing the people who say that they got a "good one", especially if it's their first try.

What is also worth mentioning is the fact that there are MAJOR differences from batch to batch, no two batches will be the same, one batch might have put too much pressure in one spot and thus cause bleed on the right side whilst another batch might cause the exact same bleed but on the left side, to call this a lottery is a misnomer, I would call it Russian Roulette, the ONLY thing you can be sure of is a bad outcome whilst you hope for a good one.


----------



## Monitorn00b

The problem is there's no other alternative


----------



## xiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> The problem is there's no other alternative


Yeah I know bro, I did not like the XB271HU's look at first but now I think it's quite nice, the red feet are way too bright on the pictures, it's more of a wine red really.

Sure the OSD is not as nice as the one on the ASUS but I got used to it within a few minutes, other than these simple quirks it's actually pretty good.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiii*
> 
> Yeah I know bro, I did not like the XB271HU's look at first but now I think it's quite nice, the red feet are way too bright on the pictures, it's more of a wine red really.
> 
> Sure the OSD is not as nice as the one on the ASUS but I got used to it within a few minutes, other than these simple quirks it's actually pretty good.


Yeah I saw the stand in person and is more wine not passion red that gave it a gamer touch, either way I really liked the Asus stand.

So i got the monitor, backlight bleed is there in the bottom right corner and superior right corner but it doen't annoy me much until I can test it by night... but I have a stuck pixel so I think I'll send it back because it's annoying me a lot









EDIT: Is it normal that with ULMB the monitor makes a buzzing sound?









Second EDIT:
I watched a movie in complete darkness and backlight bleed was barely noticeable at 30 brightness or I was extremely lucky or you're all some picky m*th*rf*ck*rs









This is what the monitor looks in the dark with my phone camera, totally not realistic because in person is not like that, it's totally exagerated by the phone camera.


Then a movie with black bars in a dark room, nothing that would distract me from a normal use(I don't usually stare at a black screen though):


It's obvious that the backlight bleed is there but it wasn't as bad as expected with the pictures and opinions I see here(I doubt I got the best panel ever first try), I noticeds IPS glow too but no yellow tint or I don't have a bionic eye and didn't appreciate it.

Either way I asked for a exchange because the stuck pixel was really annoying and also, when activating ULMB the monitor buzzed(don't know if it's normal or not). If the second monitor comes with similar BLB and no dead/pixels, scratches or other, I can live with BLB.

Cheers!


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Yes I agre 100%. After I bought my PG279q I couldn't be ahppier. The smoothness that Gsync provides is just amazing. My old Qnix qx2710 was giving me massive Microstutter when going under the 96FPS mark (monitor was overclocked to 96hz). I'm still on 980ti and still don't feel like upgrading my Graphics card. I have the money to go 1080ti but I don't see any reason for me to upgrade as my games feel smooth to me. The only games I struggled with a 1080ti will not help anyway.
> 
> So All in all this monitor was the single best investment in a long time and Gsync really is a game changer. Just one more thing I do have my monitor at 0hz on desktop cause otherwise the Vram doesn't downclock to it's lowest speed and thus my gpu runs a bit hotter. i still don't mind runing 60hz on desktop.


I have the QNIX as well, it is now my secondary for one of the systems. The QNIX bezel is monstrous next to the Asus though haha, and having to take the frame apart to remove the stand for my articulating mounts was not specially fun.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I have the QNIX as well, it is now my secondary for one of the systems. The QNIX bezel is monstrous next to the Asus though haha, and having to take the frame apart to remove the stand for my articulating mounts was not specially fun.


Yes but i still think my qnix monitor is one amazing monitor. For the price you can't beat it. For normal non gaming tasks it works amazing. The Colors on the Qnix is a little bit better in my opininion compared to the asus although the asus is still good it has the extra refresh rate and response time. The only reason i upgrade to asus monitor was becasue of G-sync and maybe a little bit extra HZ but i was getting tired of the microstutter and even a new 1080 ti even in sli won't fix that so evn though the asus was expensive it was worth it for me. I want to enjoy gaming and if I can spend my cash on one thing that will totally make my experience smoother and better why not.

Wish i had space to run the Qnix as second monitor but it doesn't bother me to much. Oh and another thing that I like in the qnix as well is no glossy finish on the back of the monitor.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Just bought the PG279Q from Newegg on a refurbished deal. The 200 dollar difference in price is what drew me in. I unboxed it last night and ran it through a full test of the color spectrum. Not a single dead pixel! The backlight bleed is not even there, in my eyes. I see some normal IPS light that comes from the extreme angles - but I think I got extremely lucky with this refurb!

The only problem I have is the Asus logo has been mostly peeled away off the bottom center of the monitor, and the foil letters that were left stabbed me and cut my thumb!

*Laughs in G-Sync*


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Just bought the PG279Q from Newegg on a refurbished deal. The 200 dollar difference in price is what drew me in. I unboxed it last night and ran it through a full test of the color spectrum. Not a single dead pixel! The backlight bleed is not even there, in my eyes. I see some normal IPS light that comes from the extreme angles - but I think I got extremely lucky with this refurb!
> 
> The only problem I have is the Asus logo has been mostly peeled away off the bottom center of the monitor, and the foil letters that were left stabbed me and cut my thumb!
> 
> *Laughs in G-Sync*


Does your monitor buzz when you activate ULMB? thanks


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> Does your monitor buzz when you activate ULMB? thanks


From what I understand, ULMB does not work when I'm running G-Sync, so I couldn't honestly tell you since I have no need to test it :/


----------



## Monitorn00b

Well, if you could try it out a moment I would appreciate it, or if someone knows about the buzzing, let me know!

thanks!

EDIT: I'm going to send back the 2nd panel too, it's ******* annoying watching a movie and 3 corners with yellow tint from the BLB and even more ips glow on those corners because of BLB... SO you were all not as picky as I thought though... Don't know if I should keep trying or simply send it back and get my money...


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> Well, if you could try it out a moment I would appreciate it, or if someone knows about the buzzing, let me know!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to send back the 2nd panel too, it's ******* annoying watching a movie and 3 corners with yellow tint from the BLB and even more ips glow on those corners because of BLB... SO you were all not as picky as I thought though... Don't know if I should keep trying or simply send it back and get my money...


No monitor issues with backlight bleed and I ran ULMB for a night of gaming and had zero extra noise that I could hear.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> No monitor issues with backlight bleed and I ran ULMB for a night of gaming and had zero extra noise that I could hear.


yes, the first one was completely faulty because the second panel didn't do the noise either, but had blb...


----------



## Axis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Just bought the PG279Q from Newegg on a refurbished deal. The 200 dollar difference in price is what drew me in. I unboxed it last night and ran it through a full test of the color spectrum. Not a single dead pixel! The backlight bleed is not even there, in my eyes. I see some normal IPS light that comes from the extreme angles - but I think I got extremely lucky with this refurb!
> 
> The only problem I have is the Asus logo has been mostly peeled away off the bottom center of the monitor, and the foil letters that were left stabbed me and cut my thumb!
> 
> *Laughs in G-Sync*


REALLY glad to hear that, I just ordered the same thing from Newegg last night. I picked up a Dell S2716DG 144Hz from Best Buy last night. Got it home and hated it instantly....the it has the notorious Dell TN version of white....which to me is a super dim yellow..tried all the usual settings fixes as well as ICC profiles and nothing. Going to return it today and wait for the Asus to come in with fingers crossed it's as good/intact as yours


----------



## addicTix

Got another PG279Q from Asus yesterday.
Built in January 2017, was very surprised about that.

Can't find any dead pixels or dust.
BLB is there, but usually I don't play in complete dark rooms so I don't mind that.
I'll keep testing it a few more days to see if it stays free of dead pixels.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Got another PG279Q from Asus yesterday.
> Built in January 2017, was very surprised about that.
> 
> Can't find any dead pixels or dust.
> BLB is there, but usually I don't play in complete dark rooms so I don't mind that.
> I'll keep testing it a few more days to see if it stays free of dead pixels.


Congrats man! Glad to see they are still making new units. Hopefully the more this run is perfected, the better the future will be.


----------



## dseg

I have the PG279Q and PG348Q and have a problem with switching monitors/windows.
I would have BF1 windowed on my PG348Q and if I switch to my PG279Q, I get a 5 second lag delay.
It basically freezes and/or stutters for 5 seconds while switching in and out of the windowed game.
When I turn gsync off, the problem disappears and switching between everything is smooth.
Any ideas?


----------



## JsBee

I just wanted to let everybody know that I bought one that was manufactured in Feb. '17 at Microcenter and everything is great. I have a little bleed in the bottom right and top right but everything else is awesome. I went through trying this monitor out a year ago and got a bad panel but this one is more than good enough to keep. It definitely seems like they improved the quality, at least from what I remember from the last one I bought.

I tried out the S2716DGR from Dell and it just wasn't for me, ended up returning it for this. Glad I did. I can finally say I got a good IPS panel


----------



## Jealousy

It's indeed possible to find a good unit with minimal/next to no blb and glow. I got a replacement monitor from Asus after my first unit had problems after 3 months and the new one has practically no blb/glow. The first one was also a pretty good unit before the problems.

Tried to take as realistic photo as possible, looks better irl:


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> It's indeed possible to find a good unit with minimal/next to no blb and glow. I got a replacement monitor from Asus after my first unit had problems after 3 months and the new one has practically no blb/glow. The first one was also a pretty good unit before the problems.
> 
> Tried to take as realistic photo as possible, looks better irl:


What's your manufacture date?


----------



## Jealousy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> What's your manufacture date?


Monitor sticker says March 2016 but it has a new SN- sticker on top of it so not sure if the panel is the same. Bought January 2017.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Monitor sticker says March 2016 but i has a new SN- sticker on top of it so not sure if the panel is the same. Bought January 2017.


Hmm yeah that seems like an older manuf date.
I'm on my 4th monitor.

1st - BLB good, dead pixel
2nd - BLB bad, dead pixel
3rd - BLB decent, no dead pixels but weird white color I can't straighten out with RGBs
4th - Monitor on the way

All had manfu dates of Feb 2017.

Unreal how they can't consistently make a product that is $800.


----------



## addicTix

@JsBee
Damn and I thought I got one of the newest models out there (Jan. '17 here).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Hmm yeah that seems like an older manuf date.
> I'm on my 4th monitor.
> 
> 1st - BLB good, dead pixel
> 2nd - BLB bad, dead pixel
> 3rd - BLB decent, no dead pixels but weird white color I can't straighten out with RGBs
> 4th - Monitor on the way
> 
> All had manfu dates of Feb 2017.


I also had 4 different pg279q's here.

1st - dead pixel
2nd - no problems until ~december 2016 (don't know why, but I suddenly had 2 white dots on my screen. They were more visible on white backgrounds, less visible on dark ones (and on black invisible)
3rd - dust
4th - no problems so far (built in January 2017)

All the other PG279Q's were built in 2016


----------



## Dockson

What's the verdict on this one? First picture is closer to what I see than the second one which is my phone auto adjusting the brightness.


----------



## SightUp

I need a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dockson*
> 
> What's the verdict on this one? First picture is closer to what I see than the second one which is my phone auto adjusting the brightness.


I would return it. It looks pretty bad, imho.

I need someone to help me out. Can anyone who has this monitor take a picture of it like this for me?



I am trying to see if the black boarder is smaller on the one I just received that everyone else. Please take the picture about 1-2 inches away from the corner.


----------



## 8051

The black border on your monitor looks larger than it does on mine. It also looks larger at the top of the monitor than the bottom.
Why is the black border there at all? I had thought only CRT's suffered from this malady.

I've noticed far worse problems than what you're experiencing though. In Dying Light I see NOTICEABLE color banding when looking at the sky at night -- something I never saw on my good, ole trusty
Mag Innovision 21" CRT.


----------



## Biecher

here is a picture of my new asus. Needless to say, it sucks hard.
(25% brightness)


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> here is a picture of my new asus. Needless to say, it sucks hard.
> (25% brightness)


The upper left looks worse than mine, but the rest is about the same. It's the silicon lottery -- now for monitors!


----------



## KickAssCop

Panel lottery you mean.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Panel lottery you mean.


LOL, yep. Spin the Asus wheel of chance and see if you get a decent monitor.

Although is it really Asus' fault? I had thought they second source the actual panels from another company?


----------



## KickAssCop

AUO is to be blamed. I am on my third ASUS panel and compared to ACER, these things have been pretty solid.
Reason for being on third is because my other 2 broke not because ASUS made a crappy panel.


----------



## smonkie

Is the LED supposed to be always on red (as in Gsync mode) -even in desktop? I don't remember it to be fixed like that.


----------



## Psycrow

You can turn the red light off


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> You can turn the red light off


I didn't mean the Light-In-Motion LED in the stand. I mean the little LED just under the power button.


----------



## Psycrow

If you take a hammer and smash it , then yes you can or else no


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I didn't mean the Light-In-Motion LED in the stand. I mean the little LED just under the power button.


I didn't ask if I can turn it off; I know I can't. I asked if it is supposed to be always in red, not in white (gsync off).I remember to see it mostly in white.


----------



## Majestic12

It is always like that.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I didn't ask if I can turn it off; I know I can't. I asked if it is supposed to be always in red, not in white (gsync off).I remember to see it mostly in white.


It's always red when G-Sync is on -- even when not gaming.


----------



## smonkie

Yeah, I noticed that. But I swear I remember to watch it in white while in desktop. There must be a Windows functionality which uses Gsync all the time.


----------



## nRoof

Can anyone please test this monitor according to my earlier post from another thread? At least with a test #1. It's real quick and no special tools required. It would be absolutely great if somebody posts an out-of-focus photo of sharpness test, like the one shown in that post. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.

The physical width of the gray rectangle of the test picture should be *0.233*816 = 190.128 millimetres = 7.485354330708661 inches*. This is just to make sure that nothing resizes the image in the system, altering the results of the test.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that. But I swear I remember to watch it in white while in desktop. There must be a Windows functionality which uses Gsync all the time.


Funny, I just checked and it's white right now.


----------



## st0neh

Monitor arrived today from Amazon, got it calibrated and it looks gorgeous, with what seems to me at least to be pretty minimal BLB.





Taken at 400 and 800 ISO with a crappy cellphone camera, brightness is at 15 per calibration. Keeper or time to start rolling the dice?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that. But I swear I remember to watch it in white while in desktop. There must be a Windows functionality which uses Gsync all the time.


It did used to go back to white, but windows 10 requirements necessitated some changes.


----------



## 8051

You know what's worse than BLB w/these LCD's? Color banding. My old 21" CRT had blacks that were actually black and no color band
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> It did used to go back to white, but windows 10 requirements necessitated some changes.


In Windows 7 it seems to be almost random, sometimes it's red, sometimes it's white at the desktop. At least it's always red when I'm gaming.


----------



## nRoof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Can anyone please test this monitor according to my earlier post from another thread? At least with a test #1. It's real quick and no special tools required. It would be absolutely great if somebody posts an out-of-focus photo of sharpness test, like the one shown in that post. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.
> 
> The physical width of the gray rectangle of the test picture should be *0.233*816 = 190.128 millimetres = 7.485354330708661 inches*. This is just to make sure that nothing resizes the image in the system, altering the results of the test.


Can anybody test this please?


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Monitor arrived today from Amazon, got it calibrated and it looks gorgeous, with what seems to me at least to be pretty minimal BLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at 400 and 800 ISO with a crappy cellphone camera, brightness is at 15 per calibration. Keeper or time to start rolling the dice?


The best panel I`ve personally seen


----------



## AnimeNY

Did ASUS manage to completely solve the infamous QA issues with this monitor?I still have any early model and i plan on doing a RMA as the backlight bleed has gotten worse.I would figure by now all of the issues like the dust under the screen, yellow tint , dead pixels and backlight bleed should be completely gone by now out or am i wrong?


----------



## medgart

Have you guys played Outlast 2 and do you see any color banding in that game?


----------



## shadewalker4

Honestly looking to get this, the Acer Predator, or the Viewsonic. I like the stand on this the most but have heard that the 1080p Upscaler on it isn't the best. How do you guys like it and how has your experience been with BLB and IPS glow?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Honestly looking to get this, the Acer Predator, or the Viewsonic. I like the stand on this the most but have heard that the 1080p Upscaler on it isn't the best. How do you guys like it and how has your experience been with BLB and IPS glow?


The BLB and IPS glow don't bother me as much as the color banding on dark grey backgrounds -- if you've ever used a CRT the color-banding is instantly noticeable.


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The BLB and IPS glow don't bother me as much as the color banding on dark grey backgrounds -- if you've ever used a CRT the color-banding is instantly noticeable.


Are there any 1440p monitors that don't suffer color banding? My Dell S2716DG seems to exhibit this fairly badly as well. Was hoping to upgrade to a different monitor that doesn't have this issue


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadewalker4*
> 
> Are there any 1440p monitors that don't suffer color banding? My Dell S2716DG seems to exhibit this fairly badly as well. Was hoping to upgrade to a different monitor that doesn't have this issue


Color banding is a feature of LCD technology because it has backlit zones rather than individual pixels.


----------



## shadewalker4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Color banding is a feature of LCD technology because it has backlit zones rather than individual pixels.


I mean that's fair, but my previous 1080p TN Asus monitor didn't display the issue near as bad as my Dell 2716DG does.



This is my old Asus



This is my new Dell, I know it may be hard to see but the gradient is significantly worse on my Dell to the point that in dark/colorful games it looks like this


----------



## DeXel

Does this bleed look acceptable to you? 25% brightness.




I feel like upper right is a bit too much. I don't really see it though unless watching a movie...


----------



## ckool

looks pretty good actually compared to a lot of the other examples i seen on here.


----------



## DeXel

I just pulled the trigger on AOC one ($550 from Walmart) to see the difference, and keep a better one.

In the meantime this is P2414H in comparison. So really the Asus's only issue is that top right corner. It is manufactured in April 2017.


----------



## b0nn1n

Which is the best option now? Related to QC issues and performance: ASUS, ACER, AOC or VIEWSONIC?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Does this bleed look acceptable to you? 25% brightness.


judging by how black the screen is, your exposure time is way too low.


----------



## ryan74701

I just got this monitor yesterday from Amazon, I pulled the protector off the screen and there were fingerprints and smudges all over the monitor screen..so I guess Amazon sold me a used or refurbished monitor thinking it was new?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Asus has a policy in the USA where every rog swift must be inspected before shipping to a retailer, its probably got the finger prints during inspection and application of the screen protector.


----------



## ryan74701

hmmm you would think they would be wearing gloves though...


----------



## ckool

no gloves during inspection?? pretty sloopy if that was the case...


----------



## usctrojan

just got my third replacement: its yellow tinted on about 50% of the left side and cool blue on the right half! lol. might just keep since no bleed but wow at how crummy QC is on these things.

First had super hard bleed (march 2017 date)
Second had dead red sub pixel (march 2017 batch as well)


----------



## 8051

Gee I thought LCD's were supposed to be a superior technology to CRT's. I don't ever remember having a single problem with any of the CRT's I've ever owned, even the used ones I bought.


----------



## Kristodian

Hey guys, how do I preform that test to check If my monitor has problems?


----------



## boredgunner

Can someone with more display knowledge than me test Penumbra on this monitor with ULMB enabled at 120 Hz? Make sure to disable in-game motion blur of course. This game looks really weird with ULMB. I'd like opinions as to why it looks weird and what exactly we're seeing. I can provide the game as a gift via Steam if necessary.


----------



## Martin778

Are these monitors REALLY this bad? I mean, look at this..*.this is an identical issue as what usctrojan describes, left part of the screen has a yellow tint*

Spanking new, fresh out of the box 800 euro gaming monitor and you get this.
This is yet another of my ASUS nightmares, first their mobo's (of which one caused 1800+ losses, no reply from ASUS) and now this. Without doubt a Dell U2515H for a fraction of the price runs circles around this in terms of illumination conformity, colors and contrast. Now I'm seriously pissed as I don't have the time to RMA this joke























I mean in 2 years that this P279Q has been on the market you could expect they fixed problems like those. Or maybe I've bought a special "sunset edition" or dual-zone color temp. adjustment? Still - extremely disappointed after coming from a Dell that cost a bit more than 1/3rd of the ASUS.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can someone with more display knowledge than me test Penumbra on this monitor with ULMB enabled at 120 Hz? Make sure to disable in-game motion blur of course. This game looks really weird with ULMB. I'd like opinions as to why it looks weird and what exactly we're seeing. I can provide the game as a gift via Steam if necessary.


It's too bad that strange modified CRT tech you once wrote about didn't catch on. I think I'd rather have one of those than any LCD at this point.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's too bad that strange modified CRT tech you once wrote about didn't catch on. I think I'd rather have one of those than any LCD at this point.


It does seem like it would have been better than LCD in far more ways than it wouldn't have been (FED/SED tech for those who don't know). OLED is our only chance of getting something decent now.


----------



## contru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan74701*
> 
> I just got this monitor yesterday from Amazon, I pulled the protector off the screen and there were fingerprints and smudges all over the monitor screen..so I guess Amazon sold me a used or refurbished monitor thinking it was new?


Was the Asus tape or seal broken before you unbox the monitor?


----------



## ryan74701

All the seals were intact, also I ordered a replacement monitor from Amazon and it also had even worse finger prints.


----------



## contru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan74701*
> 
> All the seals were intact, also I ordered a replacement monitor from Amazon and it also had even worse finger prints.


If I were you, I wouldn't worry much as long as all Asus seals were intact. Do all seals look like it was re-tapped?
I, myself usually check for broken seals to be sure it's new. Anyways, did the second monitor better than the 1st one in term of backlight bleed, IPS glow?


----------



## KenjiS

Anyone here have any issues with Image Retention?

Mine seems to suddenly have developed a serious issue with it, i had a browser window pulled up for a couple minutes and the image stayed for quite a while afterwards.. plus my desktop icons are leaving some retention all of a sudden...

Tried to take a few pictures but they're fairly crappy and the IR is difficult to see and looks better than it does in reality.


----------



## contru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Anyone here have any issues with Image Retention?
> 
> Mine seems to suddenly have developed a serious issue with it, i had a browser window pulled up for a couple minutes and the image stayed for quite a while afterwards.. plus my desktop icons are leaving some retention all of a sudden...
> 
> Tried to take a few pictures but they're fairly crappy and the IR is difficult to see and looks better than it does in reality.


Did you leave your monitor on for a long period? How long did you own this monitor?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contru*
> 
> Did you leave your monitor on for a long period? How long did you own this monitor?


I've had it a bit but heres the thing, We're talking if i even have something pulled up a SHORT time, like reading a thread on OCN or something, then if i put Discord or something dark over it i can see where OCN or whatever was there before, not just say icons or static objects on the background constantly

Its now behaving normally again....but it was strange to see it having such severe image retention


----------



## coolkwc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Are these monitors REALLY this bad? I mean, look at this..*.this is an identical issue as what usctrojan describes, left part of the screen has a yellow tint*
> 
> Spanking new, fresh out of the box 800 euro gaming monitor and you get this.
> This is yet another of my ASUS nightmares, first their mobo's (of which one caused 1800+ losses, no reply from ASUS) and now this. Without doubt a Dell U2515H for a fraction of the price runs circles around this in terms of illumination conformity, colors and contrast. Now I'm seriously pissed as I don't have the time to RMA this joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean in 2 years that this P279Q has been on the market you could expect they fixed problems like those. Or maybe I've bought a special "sunset edition" or dual-zone color temp. adjustment? Still - extremely disappointed after coming from a Dell that cost a bit more than 1/3rd of the ASUS.


You are not alone.

My PG279Q arrived this Wed, hook up and discovered this disappointing fact.









Panel manufactured by July 2017, they sucks big time and i'm gonna exchange at the shop by tomorrow. See how it goes.





Reporting from Malaysia.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Just picked a PG279Q today, no dead pixels, only IPS in the top right corner and its so little amount that i would be crazy to return it! lol


----------



## Squall Leonhart

have you even attempted to configure it?

Racing profile
Brightness 25
Contrast 50
R 97
G 93
B 100


----------



## coolkwc

I just exchanged mine to 2nd unit, same date code, same yellow tint on left side...

This is a joke completely. I will not gamble anymore, gong to return and refund on Monday.

Now i have left no choice but to stick with my 1080p TN. I guess i won't look for Acer and Viewsonic for the alternative as the high refresh rate IPS now solely supplied by AUO is simply sucks in the 1st place, i fed up with the panel lottery already. The main problem for me now is, tried the high refresh rate gaming and then have to revert back and stuck with my TN is the most heart breaking thing.


----------



## Martin778

Dell's IPS panels are extremely good, kinda miss my U2515H now......sold it for the 279Q.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkwc*
> 
> I just exchanged mine to 2nd unit, same date code, same yellow tint on left side...
> 
> This is a joke completely. I will not gamble anymore, gong to return and refund on Monday.
> 
> Now i have left no choice but to stick with my 1080p TN. I guess i won't look for Acer and Viewsonic for the alternative as the high refresh rate IPS now solely supplied by AUO is simply sucks in the 1st place, i fed up with the panel lottery already. The main problem for me now is, tried the high refresh rate gaming and then have to revert back and stuck with my TN is the most heart breaking thing.


my panel was made Week 23 / 2017, and its fine.

I also don't see a major issue with your photo's, that calibration wouldn't resolve.

maybe you're the issue? (some people have reduced photoreceptor cells in their eyes)


----------



## coolkwc

Photo can fool you.
So the white balance check result is lied me? At least the result is tally with my perceived white balance. Perhaps the colorimeter have the same reduced photoreceptor issue as well then.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkwc*
> 
> Photo can fool you.
> So the white balance check result is lied me? At least the result is tally with my perceived white balance. Perhaps the colorimeter have the same reduced photoreceptor issue as well then.


its gotta be a photo thing because it looks fine to me lol, my panel looks great in person but if you take a photo it shows alot more IPS glow but since i cant see if without a picture, im cool with it lol


----------



## sblantipodi

No one is interested in the Dell UP2718Q?

It's 4K, HDR10, 384 dimming zones FALD, premium uniformity correction,
pratically every color gamut you can imagine, factory calibrated and it support the best in class hardware calibration to have perfect calibration even outside color managed applications like games.

Why no one bought it yet?


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> No one is interested in the Dell UP2718Q?
> 
> It's 4K, HDR10, 384 dimming zones FALD, premium uniformity correction,
> pratically every color gamut you can imagine, factory calibrated and it support the best in class hardware calibration to have perfect calibration even outside color managed applications like games.
> 
> Why no one bought it yet?


looks good but im not ready for 4k yet lol i just upgraded from 1080p. 4k in afew years maybe


----------



## Martin778

There are at least 3 reasons why:
1. No GSync
3. 4k is overkill for gaming, even 1080Ti chokes on it.
3. It costs crazy money.


----------



## Gigantoad

Also 27" and 4k is bad IMO.


----------



## coolkwc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> its gotta be a photo thing because it looks fine to me lol, my panel looks great in person but if you take a photo it shows alot more IPS glow but since i cant see if without a picture, im cool with it lol


I don't really care about the BLB and glow issue as highlighted by majority here, afterall there were just an over exgregated issue that accompanied with alot of missleading over-exposed photo that not perceivable in real world usage.

What i really can't accept is the poor colour temperature uniformity. I know this is gaming monitor but doesn't mean it can be sucks when browsing or desktop mode considering the premium charge. The shop actually accepted my request just based on the picture i sent to them, so it pretty much spoke itself.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkwc*
> 
> I don't really care about the BLB and glow issue as highlighted by majority here, afterall there were just an over exgregated issue that accompanied with alot of missleading over-exposed photo that not perceivable in real world usage.
> 
> What i really can't accept is the poor colour temperature uniformity. I know this is gaming monitor but doesn't mean it can be sucks when browsing or desktop mode considering the premium charge. The shop actually accepted my request just based on the picture i sent to them, so it pretty much spoke itself.


So why don't consider a professional monitor like this that costs even less?

http://www1.euro.dell.com/it/it/aziende/Dell-Peripherals/dell-up2718q-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-up2718q-monitor&cs=itbsdt1&s=bsd

panel uniformity is great on this one


----------



## coolkwc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> So why don't consider a professional monitor like this that costs even less?
> 
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/it/it/aziende/Dell-Peripherals/dell-up2718q-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-up2718q-monitor&cs=itbsdt1&s=bsd
> 
> panel uniformity is great on this one


No, my eye is gonna blind for 4k in 27''


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkwc*
> 
> No, my eye is gonna blind for 4k in 27''


I don't understand why, isn't there scaling?
Every OS supports scaling now so why worry about this?


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't understand why, isn't there scaling?
> Every OS supports scaling now so why worry about this?


I have a 15.6 inch 1080p HP Probook that has scaling set to 125%. Many apps look like garbage, the menu's etc. are all blurry.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I have a 15.6 inch 1080p HP Probook that has scaling set to 125%. Many apps look like garbage, the menu's etc. are all blurry.


scaling is something that you need to live with when using high res displays.
I think that even a 32 inch is not enough for a 4k without scaling


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkwc*
> 
> I don't really care about the BLB and glow issue as highlighted by majority here, afterall there were just an over exgregated issue that accompanied with alot of missleading over-exposed photo that not perceivable in real world usage.
> 
> What i really can't accept is the poor colour temperature uniformity. I know this is gaming monitor but doesn't mean it can be sucks when browsing or desktop mode considering the premium charge. The shop actually accepted my request just based on the picture i sent to them, so it pretty much spoke itself.


i can understand that, i only really use my pg279q for gaming and everything else is on my 2nd screen, a 24inch 1080p 60hz screen. so for someone like me, it wouldn't bother me but i do agree for the price we shouldn't have this many issues, my total for this price like $901.62 after tax and 2 year replacement plan


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristodian*
> 
> Hey guys, how do I preform that test to check If my monitor has problems?


I think http://www.lightbleedtest.com/ and something for dead pixels http://www.deadpixelbuddy.com/
Or do you have other ideas guys







? I see that you test BLB in various birghtness.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Are these monitors REALLY this bad? I mean, look at this..*.this is an identical issue as what usctrojan describes, left part of the screen has a yellow tint*
> 
> Spanking new, fresh out of the box 800 euro gaming monitor and you get this.
> This is yet another of my ASUS nightmares, first their mobo's (of which one caused 1800+ losses, no reply from ASUS) and now this. Without doubt a Dell U2515H for a fraction of the price runs circles around this in terms of illumination conformity, colors and contrast. Now I'm seriously pissed as I don't have the time to RMA this joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean in 2 years that this P279Q has been on the market you could expect they fixed problems like those. Or maybe I've bought a special "sunset edition" or dual-zone color temp. adjustment? Still - extremely disappointed after coming from a Dell that cost a bit more than 1/3rd of the ASUS.


I have just received one of these and exactly the same defect...colour temperature goes from yellow left to blue right. Seems related with quantity of bleed on right side.













Gsync and 144Hz are great but worthless if colour is not uniform to this degree. Not sure whether to chance a new one or go for something with better colour and no Gsync
Reading this thread leaves me thinking there is a huge pool of dodgy monitors out there

May 2017 build date of this one...


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> i can understand that, i only really use my pg279q for gaming and everything else is on my 2nd screen, a 24inch 1080p 60hz screen. so for someone like me, it wouldn't bother me but i do agree for the price we shouldn't have this many issues, my total for this price like $901.62 after tax and 2 year replacement plan


I ended up getting a refurbished one from newegg and it has very little backlight glow (right bottom corner) and no dead pixels. After adjusting the colours using race mode everything looks pretty slick. Maybe I lucked out idk


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> I have just received one of these and exactly the same defect...colour temperature goes from yellow left to blue right. Seems related with quantity of bleed on right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gsync and 144Hz are great but worthless if colour is not uniform to this degree. Not sure whether to chance a new one or go for something with better colour and no Gsync
> Reading this thread leaves me thinking there is a huge pool of dodgy monitors out there
> 
> May 2017 build date of this one...


Ouch it looks bad... Return it :/ I gonna get my tomorow, wish me luck.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Ouch it looks bad... Return it :/ I gonna get my tomorow, wish me luck.


I do wish you the very best of luck!...hopefully these cases are the one in a million lemons...I'm going to try a PA279Q instead...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> I have just received one of these and exactly the same defect...colour temperature goes from yellow left to blue right. Seems related with quantity of bleed on right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gsync and 144Hz are great but worthless if colour is not uniform to this degree. Not sure whether to chance a new one or go for something with better colour and no Gsync
> Reading this thread leaves me thinking there is a huge pool of dodgy monitors out there
> 
> May 2017 build date of this one...


Hey Arne I have one of these best monitor I have owned. I have had this screen for over a year and they are not cheep. No black light bleed and the colors are amazing. Mine does not look like the picture you posted. I would have expected better for what these cost. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Hey Arne I have one of these best monitor I have owned. I have had this screen for over a year and they are not cheep. No black light bleed and the colors are amazing. Mine does not look like the picture you posted. I would have expected better for what these cost. I guess I got lucky.


CptSpig! Good to see you man!

Well I don't know...Maybe your story is the norm..hope so and good for you! Glad you got a good one.

If I look at the right side of mine only then it's great too







hehe


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Seems quickest thing with Amazon is an exchange so I will try a second one tomorrow.

Meanwhile the return is not a return...on sending the pictures to Amazon they are RMAing the monitor to ASUS as defective...as it should be.

Fingers crossed I get a CptSpig standard monitor


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Seems quickest thing with Amazon is an exchange so I will try a second one tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile the return is not a return...on sending the pictures to Amazon they are RMAing the monitor to ASUS as defective...as it should be.
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a CptSpig standard monitor


Fingers Crossed...


----------



## 8051

I can't believe the problems people are having with these overpriced, underperforming monitors. I NEVER had a problem with any CRT I ever bought -- even used.


----------



## Bulkas

Guys what's the best way to setup colors? Via Nvidia control panel, or installing icc profile (from asus website)?
I can't set colors right ;/
Also I was trying to install nvidia driver from cd-rom 355.63 but it's crashing (can't find software compatible with that) but is it something for asus rog monitor or it's just nvidia driver?

Got some BLB it's not so bad like on the picture (it's not what i see, because if i move my head some of this dissapears), a lot of glow but still ... Also got few scratches on the screen(you can see that on photo with flash). Would you keep it?
Photos with 50 and 100% brightness in dark room


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Fingers Crossed...


Well, thanks for crossing those fingers CptSpig it worked a treat!

The replacement monitor is 100% perfect...next to no BLB, no dead pixels and good colour!

It is the same May 2017 Build date.

I don't get it really....QC not doing their job?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I can't believe the problems people are having with these overpriced, underperforming monitors. I NEVER had a problem with any CRT I ever bought -- even used.


Should not be happening to such a degree at this price...agreed


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Guys what's the best way to setup colors? Via Nvidia control panel, or installing icc profile (from asus website)?
> I can't set colors right ;/
> Also I was trying to install nvidia driver from cd-rom 355.63 but it's crashing (can't find software compatible with that) but is it something for asus rog monitor or it's just nvidia driver?


I have tried the ICC profile from http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#calibration works well on mine...but I will get round to doing my own calibration one of these days...the best option for sure since each screen will be slightly different...but nearr as dammit tthat profile will be fine...

The BLB? not sure what to suggest...having just received a screen with zero bleed I'm kind of tempted to say that is what to shoot for but IPS does come with some bleed we are told

When you open a white web page or pixel test page is there any yellowing anywhere or do colours look OK across the screen?

I would download the latest Nvidia driver 388.13 direct from their site... http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

how are you checking the dates on the screen? i got mine afew weeks ago and wasn't sure how i would check build date. would it be on the box?


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> I have tried the ICC profile from http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm#calibration works well on mine...but I will get round to doing my own calibration one of these days...the best option for sure since each screen will be slightly different...but nearr as dammit tthat profile will be fine...
> 
> The BLB? not sure what to suggest...having just received a screen with zero bleed I'm kind of tempted to say that is what to shoot for but IPS does come with some bleed we are told
> 
> When you open a white web page or pixel test page is there any yellowing anywhere or do colours look OK across the screen?
> 
> I would download the latest Nvidia driver 388.13 direct from their site... http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx


Thanks so much for that website, i knew about it but forget!!! Colors looks much better, initialy my whites where really hmm not so white







? I have set rgb in monitor osd but i don't see that icc profile affects something, i need to try one more time.

I will test dead pixels but I've got a feeling that on the white websites top of the screen is more darker/yellow (on white color), and bottom is snow white.... -,- oh no :/

Abound nvidia - But i have driver already for my gpu, there is no other driver for monitor, right?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Abound nvidia - But i have driver already for my gpu, there is no other driver for monitor, right?


I go here for test background http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

There is a driver for the monitor.. if you go to ASUS page and go support / driver and tools...then input OS you'll see

Then use device manager to update driver pointing it to wherever you have the downloaded driver....

https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/HelpDesk_Download/

None of this stuff helped on the dodgy monitor I got though...


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> I go here for test background http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php
> 
> There is a driver for the monitor.. if you go to ASUS page and go support / driver and tools...then input OS you'll see
> 
> Then use device manager to update driver pointing it to wherever you have the downloaded driver....
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> None of this stuff helped on the dodgy monitor I got though...


Pretty sure the driver doesn't help with anything really.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Well, thanks for crossing those fingers CptSpig it worked a treat!
> 
> The replacement monitor is 100% perfect...next to no BLB, no dead pixels and good colour!
> 
> It is the same May 2017 Build date.
> 
> I don't get it really....QC not doing their job?
> Should not be happening to such a degree at this price...agreed


Awesome.







you will enjoy this monitor the 165 OC is amazing.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Guys what's the best way to setup colors? Via Nvidia control panel, or installing icc profile (from asus website)?
> I can't set colors right ;/
> Also I was trying to install nvidia driver from cd-rom 355.63 but it's crashing (can't find software compatible with that) but is it something for asus rog monitor or it's just nvidia driver?
> 
> Got some BLB it's not so bad like on the picture (it's not what i see, because if i move my head some of this dissapears), a lot of glow but still ... Also got few scratches on the screen(you can see that on photo with flash). Would you keep it?
> Photos with 50 and 100% brightness in dark room


Ok guys lol, I also have color banding... Can i do something with it? Nvidia settings? Some other icc profile?


----------



## Martin778

Nope, RMA.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Pretty sure the driver doesn't help with anything really.


Only thing I saw it does do, is name the monitor in device manager....at least it does that....


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> how are you checking the dates on the screen? i got mine afew weeks ago and wasn't sure how i would check build date. would it be on the box?


It's on bottom back of monitor....just rotate the screen and you can see it easy on a sticker there


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> It's on bottom back of monitor....just rotate the screen and you can see it easy on a sticker there


damn lol never knew that xD its manufactured date is April 2017 and i had no dead pixels, almost IPS glow only in 1 corner


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> The BLB? not sure what to suggest...having just received a screen with zero bleed I'm kind of tempted to say that is what to shoot for but IPS does come with some bleed we are told


But you have PA279Q atm ?


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Photos with 50 and 100% brightness in dark room


What others thinks about those photos? Is it possible to get no bleed at all?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> What others thinks about those photos? Is it possible to get no bleed at all?


Yes. Or ones with small amounts that go unnoticed. Unfortunately it seems to be flipping a coin. The one I got has some in the bottom right hand corner and couple spots that are even smaller scatted around. In normal use I don't notice it.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Yes. Or ones with small amounts that go unnoticed. Unfortunately it seems to be flipping a coin. The one I got has some in the bottom right hand corner and couple spots that are even smaller scatted around. In normal use I don't notice it.


could you post a photo/video, like watching some movie with black at the top and bottom







?


----------



## amstech

Wow thats crazy bleed, my old 23" Acer X233H from 5 years ago aint even that bad.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> could you post a photo/video, like watching some movie with black at the top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?




Not that dark atm in my room. But you get the idea. honestly don't watch movies on this screen though as I have a 47" TV for that stuff.


----------



## diedo

Got a BenQ BL2711U with AHVA IPS Panel built into it, and guys it sucks it has yellow tint that it seems a major one in all AHVA panels, I want to return it and get full refund and wait till a decent panel appears, I don't want it for gaming I want for design and photos, also for browsing, I can live with the BLB but i can't live with the yellow tint that comes with it and i think even the guy answer that he will sends me another one, I can't take the risk of keeping something that will kill my vision in no time.

here is the thread i started about it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1641283/new-benq-bl2711u-with-issues-im-not-sure-about


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> 
> 
> Not that dark atm in my room. But you get the idea. honestly don't watch movies on this screen though as I have a 47" TV for that stuff.


oh ok, it's pretty similar like mine. I also noticed, that bottom of monitor is snow white but at the top it's a little creamy. I think i will try more luck and rma it. No dead pixels btw.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> Got a BenQ BL2711U with AHVA IPS Panel built into it, and guys it sucks it has yellow tint that it seems a major one in all AHVA panels, I want to return it and get full refund and wait till a decent panel appears, I don't want it for gaming I want for design and photos, also for browsing, I can live with the BLB but i can't live with the yellow tint that comes with it and i think even the guy answer that he will sends me another one, I can't take the risk of keeping something that will kill my vision in no time.
> 
> here is the thread i started about it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1641283/new-benq-bl2711u-with-issues-im-not-sure-about


The problems w/LCD panels just never seem to end. Give me back my 21" CRT!


----------



## diedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The problems w/LCD panels just never seem to end. Give me back my 21" CRT!


I believe there are excellent panels out there, Like the ones in the new imacs, they seem to be working as intended no yellow tints no 144Hz bull****, all it takes that company who selling this stuff to look for their customers and ask them what you didn't like X and Y, also look up their sales records and seek why there is so much returns of their products, anyway this shouldn't happen in first place if there was real Quality Control running in those companies, and Dear AUO,BenQ employees roaming in all online forums and review get a life. the customer still have a chance to return your defect products.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> I believe there are excellent panels out there, Like the ones in the new imacs, they seem to be working as intended no yellow tints no 144Hz bull****, all it takes that company who selling this stuff to look for their customers and ask them what you didn't like X and Y, also look up their sales records and seek why there is so much returns of their products, anyway this shouldn't happen in first place if there was real Quality Control running in those companies, and Dear AUO,BenQ employees roaming in all online forums and review get a life. the customer still have a chance to return your defect products.


I remember, back when I couldn't afford it, a new 24" CRT was $700 to $800, but I never heard anyone ever complain about a new one being defective...ever. I guess Sony really put effort into making their Trinitron tubes high quality, unlike AUO and their *****ty, overpriced panels.


----------



## coolkwc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> Got a BenQ BL2711U with AHVA IPS Panel built into it, and guys it sucks it has yellow tint that it seems a major one in all AHVA panels, I want to return it and get full refund and wait till a decent panel appears, I don't want it for gaming I want for design and photos, also for browsing, I can live with the BLB but i can't live with the yellow tint that comes with it and i think even the guy answer that he will sends me another one, I can't take the risk of keeping something that will kill my vision in no time.
> 
> here is the thread i started about it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1641283/new-benq-bl2711u-with-issues-im-not-sure-about


Ur issue seems very clear to me that u got used with ur old screen that have excessive blue spetrum AKA bluish white, thats why u felt unaccetable yellow tint on the new screen. From the thread u created, you just have zero knowledge in colour space and calibration.

Just lower down the read and green in the custom color slighter, compare to ur so called 'prefered' phone or old monitor screen when do the adjustment, as simple as that.Currently there are just too few smartphone screen with proper calibrated white point, or most of them actually purposely calibrated to bluish white (more than 6500k) to have a better perceived white (like you) for sales purpose. If u want accurate white point, Samsung S7， S8 if good to go. I using my x-rite i1display colorimeter to check my S7 edge white point, 6560k which is spot on.

But some warning though, that kind of 'prefered' white will kill ur eye alot faster than 'yellow tint' AKA profesional D65 daylight white due to accessive blue spectrum transmit to ur retina.

No, if i were BENQ i will reject ur RMA.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Has anyone experienced an issue where attempting to hibernate will cause the machine to start right back up if a USB cable is plugged into the screens hub without a device on the end?


----------



## diedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolkwc*
> 
> No, if i were BENQ i will reject ur RMA.


from your 7 posts of yours I can rest assured you're one of BenQ/AUO employee, evidence of that, as it seems you went through my thread and judged my issue from one point only which is the yellow
tint and you forgot about the other issues, regarding the backlight bleed an glow, I understand that these are common issue, but that doesn't give you the right to represent BenQ or AUO at any circumstances, cause here i'm unsatisfied customer to BenQ and BenQ has my money. they either have to give me the product that i want or they have to give me my money.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diedo*
> 
> from your 7 posts of yours I can rest assured you're one of BenQ/AUO employee, evidence of that, as it seems you went through my thread and judged my issue from one point only which is the yellow
> tint and you forgot about the other issues, regarding the backlight bleed an glow, I understand that these are common issue, but that doesn't give you the right to represent BenQ or AUO at any circumstances, cause here i'm unsatisfied customer to BenQ and BenQ has my money. they either have to give me the product that i want or they have to give me my money.


the customer isn't always right.
They don't have to at all.


----------



## 8051

It's incredible that these high-end, expensive panels are turning out to be just so much garbage. Give me an old large Sony Trinitron tube anyday!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's incredible that these high-end, expensive panels are turning out to be just so much garbage. Give me an old large Sony Trinitron tube anyday!


Incredible, but not suprising







This is the company currently running a worldwide monopoly on 144Hz 1440p IPS panels:
Quote:


> September 2012 sentenced to pay a US$500 million criminal fine for its participation in a five-year conspiracy to fix the prices of thin-film transistor LCD panels sold worldwide. Its American subsidiary and two former top executives were also sentenced. The two executives were sentenced to prison and fined for their roles in the conspiracy


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Incredible, but not suprising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the company currently running a worldwide monopoly on 144Hz 1440p IPS panels:


DIdn't Sony have a monopoly on CRT tubes? Their Trinitron tubes seemed to be in everything -- yet they were still high quality. I can't remember anyone I ever knew having any problems w/Sony Trinitron CRT's out of the box.


----------



## Bulkas

ok, got second pg279q and blb is smaller, no scratches (lol), but yellow tint at top is bigger :| looks like i have to spin the wheel again.


----------



## Bulkas

btw guys just started wondering... your whites are white all over the screen, right? On the good pg279q little/bigger yellow tint at the top isn't normal, right?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> btw guys just started wondering... your whites are white all over the screen, right? On the good pg279q little/bigger yellow tint at the top isn't normal, right?


I have no yellow tint on mine. RMA it.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I have no yellow tint on mine. RMA it.


it's like 1/4 top of the screen is little yellow, i can see it on the white websites mainly. Bottom is snow white and top is little darker/yelowish. Ye, gonna RMA :/ How many monitors have you exchanged till you got a good one?


----------



## 8051

What does ASUS do w/the monitors that are returned? Try to pawn them off on some other poor schmuck?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> DIdn't Sony have a monopoly on CRT tubes? Their Trinitron tubes seemed to be in everything -- yet they were still high quality. I can't remember anyone I ever knew having any problems w/Sony Trinitron CRT's out of the box.


Yep. My grandparents have a 19" Nokia trinitron CRT, still in perfect condition


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Yep. My grandparents have a 19" Nokia trinitron CRT, still in perfect condition


I liked my 21" Mag Innovision CRT up to a year ago, it was nice that blacks were black, there was no color banding and no input lag, but it finally died.


----------



## Rakanoth

I just got my PG279Q yesterday. The colors are incredibly nice. There is a very little back-light bleeding at the corners. I am not sure if whether it is an IPS glow or back-light bleed. But it does not disturb me at all, even in a fully dark room. I am really happy to have this monitor. I wish everyone could get lucky like I was.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> I just got my PG279Q yesterday. The colors are incredibly nice. There is a very little back-light bleeding at the corners. I am not sure if whether it is an IPS glow or back-light bleed. But it does not disturb me at all, even in a fully dark room. I am really happy to have this monitor. I wish everyone could get lucky like I was.


great







check dead pixels and yellow tint also. Had already 2 pg279q with yellow tint -,-.


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check dead pixels and yellow tint also. Had already 2 pg279q with yellow tint -,-.


Sounds like calibration problem: http://www.microcenter.com/tech_center/article/6781/how_to_fix_a_monitor_with_a_yellow_tint


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> Sounds like calibration problem: http://www.microcenter.com/tech_center/article/6781/how_to_fix_a_monitor_with_a_yellow_tint


hmm my problem is that top of the monitor is yellowish and bottom is snow white, not a whole screen. So i don't think it is calibration problem


----------



## sixstringmonk

I got one of these back in February 2016 but ended up returning it because the back light bleed was really bad. I noticed that Microcenter had these on sale for $599 this week so I decided to try again figuring the quality must have come up over the past 1.5 years. I got one that was almost perfect from a bleed and glow perspective, but it had a piece of dust just off center. I probably would have kept it if the dust spec was in the corner. I exchanged it and ended up with this:

TFT Central profile @ 25 brightness



TFT Central profile @ 10 brightness (this is actually bright enough for nighttime use IMHO... 5 is even doable)



The images were taken with an iphone 6 using the default camera app from 1.5 meters away (and then cropped). I adjusted the exposure to get it as close to what I am seeing in person.

There are no dead pixels, but as you can see, the back light bleed looks to be about average for these panels. The lower right is the hot spot and it produces a good amount of glow / shine when sitting at gaming distances. The glow is only obviously visible when the overall image is dark. Thankfully, the Windows 10 task bar looks uniform in the corner during day to day use. Watching dark movies with black bars might be challenging unless I can learn to forget about it.

I'm kinda on the fence on this one. My gut is telling me I'd likely get something worse if I did another exchange.


----------



## Rakanoth

That would not annoy me. But that's just me.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> Sounds like calibration problem: http://www.microcenter.com/tech_center/article/6781/how_to_fix_a_monitor_with_a_yellow_tint


This has to be done in the monitor itself at factory or service center, not via software on GPU which will introduce banding. So this just a shop's hack to try get people not RMA bad products. Don't fall for this crap. Plus it only works if a whole screen is tinted and that suggests color channels imbalance and that can be tuned in OSD. What does plague these AUO panels is that only certain parts and areas are yellow tinted not the whole panel. You can't fix that, no one can, it should have never left AUO's factory not a monitor makers factory.


----------



## addicTix

Did anyone else noticed some stains on the screen which came from the bubble wrap, that was placed on the screen when it was shipped?
I noticed this for a few months now and I'm not able to remove them.
They are also only visible under certain circumstances.
When I light up the bottom left corner with a flashlight, I can see a few stains from the bubble wrap - otherwise they are not visible for me.
I tried to clean the screen several times with a wet cloth, but I can't remove them and I'm not sure if I should use alcohol on this screen.
Another PG279Q had the same problem with the bubble wrap stains, but I could easily remove them by just using a wet cloth.

Any ideas?


----------



## saltedham

hi, i get a hdmi no signal when connecting a ps4 to the pg279q. i have to unplug the monior then plug it back in and the monitor will then display the hdmi image. anyway to not have to unplug it evertime?


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> hi, i get a hdmi no signal when connecting a ps4 to the pg279q. i have to unplug the monior then plug it back in and the monitor will then display the hdmi image. anyway to not have to unplug it evertime?


Try with a different cable if you can have or borrow a spare one.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> hi, i get a hdmi no signal when connecting a ps4 to the pg279q. i have to unplug the monior then plug it back in and the monitor will then display the hdmi image. anyway to not have to unplug it evertime?


I got a new cable with these which fixed the problem.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Did anyone else noticed some stains on the screen which came from the bubble wrap, that was placed on the screen when it was shipped?
> I noticed this for a few months now and I'm not able to remove them.
> They are also only visible under certain circumstances.
> When I light up the bottom left corner with a flashlight, I can see a few stains from the bubble wrap - otherwise they are not visible for me.
> I tried to clean the screen several times with a wet cloth, but I can't remove them and I'm not sure if I should use alcohol on this screen.
> Another PG279Q had the same problem with the bubble wrap stains, but I could easily remove them by just using a wet cloth.
> 
> Any ideas?


Get a proper screen cleaning kit. Should have one anyhow.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Get a proper screen cleaning kit. Should have one anyhow.


Can you recommend one?
I was looking for one a few months ago already, but I don't want to get one which might attack the coating of the screen.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Can you recommend one?
> I was looking for one a few months ago already, but I don't want to get one which might attack the coating of the screen.


microfiber cleaning cloth for screen. I had the same problem as you, i did cleaning right after unpacking monitor. Most of those disappeared, if it's same thing that we have on mind. It was little circles from the bubble protector on the screen at the edges.


----------



## Bulkas

Ok, this is my third monitor (september 2017) and honestly it is the best that i have so far. Blb is not so big, i can live with it. But got little yellow tint in the top of monitor (around 1/3 of length), it is not going on the whole top of the screen but in the part! It is possible to get AUO Panel without this yellowish at the top at all? That's the only thing why I am thinking of returning this monitor, would you keep it?
Second thing, I have tested on the tomb raider and i don't see any color banding, but i watched this video, and i see some banding, why is that? What settings i should have in nvidia card?
Or it's normal?
https://youtu.be/74SZXCQb44s?t=50


----------



## Deska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Ok, this is my third monitor (september 2017) and honestly it is the best that i have so far. Blb is not so big, i can live with it. But got little yellow tint in the top of monitor (around 1/3 of length), it is not going on the whole top of the screen but in the part! It is possible to get AUO Panel without this yellowish at the top at all? That's the only thing why I am thinking of returning this monitor, would you keep it?
> Second thing, I have tested on the tomb raider and i don't see any color banding, but i watched this video, and i see some banding, why is that? What settings i should have in nvidia card?
> Or it's normal?
> https://youtu.be/74SZXCQb44s?t=50


On my Agon IPS same panel as asus have i don't see banding in this video even if i put black equalizer to 3 is not that distracting than you post.
go to this site http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php and check if u see any banding, check also "Gamma calibration" should be 2.2


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*


Looks like a massive black crush in is going on. I checked this on my Asus VX279Q ( ordinary IPS panel ) and I dont see the black crush.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> On my Agon IPS same panel as asus have i don't see banding in this video even if i put black equalizer to 3 is not that distracting than you post.
> go to this site http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php and check if u see any banding, check also "Gamma calibration" should be 2.2


I believe they dont use the same panel, at least the panel model# / SKU's are different

AOC Agon 271QG uses M270DAN02.3
Asus RoG Swift PG279Q uses M270Q008 V0


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deska*
> 
> On my Agon IPS same panel as asus have i don't see banding in this video even if i put black equalizer to 3 is not that distracting than you post.
> go to this site http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php and check if u see any banding, check also "Gamma calibration" should be 2.2


Ok i will test it today when i will get back home

Can someone else test this video on Asus RoG Swift PG279Q? And also wondering if this bigger/smaller yellow tint at the top is present on all panels...


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Ok i will test it today when i will get back home
> 
> Can someone else test this video on Asus RoG Swift PG279Q? And also wondering if this bigger/smaller yellow tint at the top is present on all panels...


I did. Looked perfect on mine.

I run settings at:
Racing mode
Red 100 green 95 blue 95
Contrast 42
Brightness 47


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I did. Looked perfect on mine.
> 
> I run settings at:
> Racing mode
> Red 100 green 95 blue 95
> Contrast 42
> Brightness 47


what about icc profile and settings in nvidia control panel? btw, no yellow tint at all at the top? Even little?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> what about icc profile and settings in nvidia control panel? btw, no yellow tint at all at the top? Even little?


I'll have to check my profile but I don't use Nvidia colour control at all. And no I don't have any yellow tints.


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> I got a new cable with these which fixed the problem.


got some and tried them. it worked no problem the first time. but its back again. when i run the ps4 through my old reciever the image always displays.


----------



## jfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> what about icc profile and settings in nvidia control panel? btw, no yellow tint at all at the top? Even little?


I have had the same issue with the yellow tint, it goes down about the top 1/3 of the screen. I purchased it today, and I am on the fence about taking back. This was purchased after I had some backlight bleed from the AOC with the similar panel. I can tell you, the AOC had a similar tint, except it was yellow on the left side of the screen.

As for the video, I had the same issue, and I'm guessing that you are using Chrome. It was driving me crazy until I opened the video in Firefox, and problem solved.

Anyways, best of luck in your replacement.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfox*
> 
> I have had the same issue with the yellow tint, it goes down about the top 1/3 of the screen. I purchased it today, and I am on the fence about taking back. This was purchased after I had some backlight bleed from the AOC with the similar panel. I can tell you, the AOC had a similar tint, except it was yellow on the left side of the screen.
> 
> As for the video, I had the same issue, and I'm guessing that you are using Chrome. It was driving me crazy until I opened the video in Firefox, and problem solved.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck in your replacement.


Thank you







So you are going to play lottery with PG279q? Wish you luck too







Btw, i found that BLB wasn't so bad compared from batch from march 2017 vs september 2017. This yellow tint, was it really noticeable? I do not notice that all the time.


----------



## jfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are going to play lottery with PG279q? Wish you luck too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i found that BLB wasn't so bad compared from batch from march 2017 vs september 2017. This yellow tint, was it really noticeable? I do not notice that all the time.


It wasn't a horrible screen tint, but enough to bother me. Like you, I didn't notice it all the time.

I'm giving up on the lottery at this point as I'm tired of the 45 minute drive to Microcenter. I think I will wait this out until some more reliable panels come out. I think there are way too many issues for a $600+ panel.


----------



## mmansfit

Someone with the PG279Q could make a screen capture of your monitor playing this video at 0:43 and attach it here please

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUI3xcJbVz0


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Someone with the PG279Q could make a screen capture of your monitor playing this video at 0:43 and attach it here please
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUI3xcJbVz0


lol screen capture or do you mean take a video... with an external device? screen capture won't show anything..


----------



## mmansfit

A capture with some external device please. What I want is to appreciate if banding occurs in this panel at minute 0:43


----------



## marcelofern

Hi guys,
Ive bought the PG279Q in Peru, for Christmas, and returned for the backlight bleeding. Asked in a peruvian gaming group and they told me it´s unaccepatble, that´s why I claimed the warranty. I have to wait until tuesday for the technicians diagnostic, so I am asking would this get worse? in gaming it´s not noticeable, if you had this monitor would you keep it? In Peru returns aren´t as easy as the US that´s why Im expecting to keep it besides the blb. Like to hear some opinions, thanks!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I believe they dont use the same panel, at least the panel model# / SKU's are different
> 
> AOC Agon 271QG uses M270DAN02.3
> Asus RoG Swift PG279Q uses M270Q008 V0


AUO makes several revisions with different metal frames, mounting points etc. but the panel itself is the very same on all AUO AHVA 1440p 144Hz panel based monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Someone with the PG279Q could make a screen capture of your monitor playing this video at 0:43 and attach it here please
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUI3xcJbVz0


There is banding in the video, doesn't matter what monitor you have. You need to download the video and post process it to remove banding using filters or get other form of post processing to remove banding. It's an issue of source not of any monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcelofern*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Ive bought the PG279Q in Peru, for Christmas, and returned for the backlight bleeding. Asked in a peruvian gaming group and they told me it´s unaccepatble, that´s why I claimed the warranty. I have to wait until tuesday for the technicians diagnostic, so I am asking would this get worse? in gaming it´s not noticeable, if you had this monitor would you keep it? In Peru returns aren´t as easy as the US that´s why Im expecting to keep it besides the blb. Like to hear some opinions, thanks!


Absolutely return it.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> A capture with some external device please. What I want is to appreciate if banding occurs in this panel at minute 0:43


I can tell you without taking a video that these monitors suffer from some slight banding. It's not the worst and only obvious in certain situations. I never see it gaming so I don't care.


----------



## Rollergold

Well my ticket out of the 1080p/and especially 60hz stone age has arrived

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Someone with the PG279Q could make a screen capture of your monitor playing this video at 0:43 and attach it here please
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUI3xcJbVz0


As others said the banding is from trailer maker's post processing and it even shows up on my color calibrated ASUS PA238Q IPS screen and my TN VH236H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcelofern*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Ive bought the PG279Q in Peru, for Christmas, and returned for the backlight bleeding. Asked in a peruvian gaming group and they told me it´s unaccepatble, that´s why I claimed the warranty. I have to wait until tuesday for the technicians diagnostic, so I am asking would this get worse? in gaming it´s not noticeable, if you had this monitor would you keep it? In Peru returns aren´t as easy as the US that´s why Im expecting to keep it besides the blb. Like to hear some opinions, thanks!


*Yikes* that bleed looks really bad ya I would get that exchanged or replaced.

I was worried in the back of my mind about pulling the trigger on this display mainly because it costs nearly 1200 CAD after taxes







(cough screwourexchangerate cough) but looks like I got a mainly good panel in terms of back-light bleed


----------



## EarlZ

You got a very decent panel there, congrats on winning the panel lottery!


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> You got a very decent panel there, congrats on winning the panel lottery!


Thanks but looking at the metadata for marcelofern's picture's his ISO was set to 1000 when the shot(s) were taken and my ISO was 100 so I took another picture (making sure my GS7 Edge's cam was set to Auto) and unfortunately it's not nearly as nice (ISO was 1250)


But in person in the dark staring at my unit it looks much closer to my first shot then the above one so the BL Bleed is not nearly as bad as the above would have you believe


----------



## EarlZ

It does that for some reason with auto mode on mobile phones, so its not really an accurate representation.


----------



## Pokiehat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Well my ticket out of the 1080p/and especially 60hz stone age has arrived
> 
> As others said the banding is from trailer maker's post processing and it even shows up on my color calibrated ASUS PA238Q IPS screen and my TN VH236H
> *Yikes* that bleed looks really bad ya I would get that exchanged or replaced.
> 
> I was worried in the back of my mind about pulling the trigger on this display mainly because it costs nearly 1200 CAD after taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cough screwourexchangerate cough) but looks like I got a mainly good panel in terms of back-light bleed


I would be happy with this.

Its symmetrical. What bothers me about BLB is if its really non uniform and patchy.

Also, its only noticeable in very niche use cases - static, extremely dark image content, viewed dead centre. Any shift away from centre and it gets overwhelmed by IPS glow, which you should be used to because IPS.

The worst thing about these AUO panels is colour temp uniformity. I have an XB271HU that is pretty decent in all regards but on static bright image content (like chrome browser), I notice the screen is tinted yellow on the left and tinted blue on the right. That bothers me more than BLB.

But since this forum has so many posts with pictures of these AUO panels, once in a while you see someone who got seriously unlucky and they post a pic of BLB so bad, its hard to understand how that panel could have been sold as new, 100% working.


----------



## EarlZ

I've been wondering what is causing that yellow tint on portions of the screen, its not only limited to monitors but also on mobile displays commonly on Iphones, OLED (samsung mobiles) also experience either a red/green/yellow tinting on parts of the screen.


----------



## marcelofern

I'm trying to return it, the technician asked for my phone number and never called and told me it's working. Already told him to check with the monitor unplugged from HDMI and DisplayPort. Returns generally in Peru are horrible, in the US this monitor would be exchanged immediately. Guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It does that for some reason with auto mode on mobile phones, so its not really an accurate representation.


Ya I noticed that. That's why I used the manual mode for the first picture.


----------



## scracy

So I purchased a PG279Q today and when I got home I noticed the left hand side of the screen extending about half an inch from the edge about half way up the screen, is this normal? It's only noticeable on a black screen but it is very noticeable even with only 50% brightness, no glowing in the corners of the screen though. Should I RMA the screen? or is this normal?


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So I purchased a PG279Q today and when I got home I noticed the left hand side of the screen extending about half an inch from the edge about half way up the screen, is this normal? It's only noticeable on a black screen but it is very noticeable even with only 50% brightness, no glowing in the corners of the screen though. Should I RMA the screen? or is this normal?


Never seen somthing like that before, maybe showing a picture perhaps as context?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Never seen somthing like that before, maybe showing a picture perhaps as context?


Normal?


----------



## EarlZ

Looks like minor bleed on the left bottom and left edge, im guessing those are just IPS glows on the right top and bottom ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Looks like minor bleed on the left bottom and left edge, im guessing those are just IPS glows on the right top and bottom ?


Yeah mostly glows but the bleed on left hand side about 1/3 up from bottom is very noticeable even in daylight.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yeah mostly glows but the bleed on left hand side about 1/3 up from bottom is very noticeable even in daylight.


Return it. There are better ones.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Normal?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3187181/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> -sync/9420#post_26546370"]


That not normal. I have a tiny bit of glow in the right lower corner and that's it I got lucky.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> That not normal. I have a tiny bit of glow in the right lower corner and that's it I got lucky.


Photo makes it look worse than it really is but some of it is noticeable in a well lit room, looks like I will be exchanging it for another one.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pokiehat*
> 
> I would be happy with this.
> 
> Its symmetrical. What bothers me about BLB is if its really non uniform and patchy.
> 
> Also, its only noticeable in very niche use cases - static, extremely dark image content, viewed dead centre. Any shift away from centre and it gets overwhelmed by IPS glow, which you should be used to because IPS.
> 
> The worst thing about these AUO panels is colour temp uniformity. I have an XB271HU that is pretty decent in all regards but on static bright image content (like chrome browser), I notice the screen is tinted yellow on the left and tinted blue on the right. That bothers me more than BLB.
> 
> But since this forum has so many posts with pictures of these AUO panels, once in a while you see someone who got seriously unlucky and they post a pic of BLB so bad, its hard to understand how that panel could have been sold as new, 100% working.


I had 3 PG279Q and all of them had yellow tint at the top of the screen (around 1/3) with different intensity. Returned all of them cuz it bothered me... 2 of them also had noticable backlight bleed. I have enough of PG279Q. Thinking to order viewsonic xg2703-gs or acer preadtor... Also looking if CES showed up something interesting. Even considering ultrawide, but 1440p.


----------



## EarlZ

Ive also gotten a yellow tint on my viewsonic, so they are not better in that regard but as long as you can do easy returns from the place of purchase its worth a try. I just sent mine for RMA.


----------



## Psycrow

No screens are better matter of the brand, because all the panels comes from same factory/company.
It is completly "RNG jesus" if you get a monitor that is 99% perfect.

I have also had 2 of these asus screens and my friend also had 1. Thay all looked horrible with the glow and bleed.
So choosing a another brand is just choosing your poison to die with.

Im currently waiting for the4k model from asus and i hope i wont be with bleed or glow or buggers or dead pixels.

So if you realy still want a new monitor of these types, then go to a shop and ask em if you can see ther scren in function before you buy it. and dont let em use hdmi cables
but the real displayport. Then you can choose if you can live with the glow it has or find another store...


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive also gotten a yellow tint on my viewsonic, so they are not better in that regard but as long as you can do easy returns from the place of purchase its worth a try. I just sent mine for RMA.


oh... everyone are talking that viewsonic QC is way better :/ well, i think i will pass buying monitor for now, i am tired after wasting time for 3 RMA's.
Have to live with my full hd 60 hz IPS dell


----------



## Psycrow

Yeah wait and see what is coming up...soon the 4k screens from asus and acer will be released.
Like i said before..buy the screen a place where you can see it in action.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive also gotten a yellow tint on my viewsonic, so they are not better in that regard but as long as you can do easy returns from the place of purchase its worth a try. I just sent mine for RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> oh... everyone are talking that viewsonic QC is way better :/ well, i think i will pass buying monitor for now, i am tired after wasting time for 3 RMA's.
> Have to live with my full hd 60 hz IPS dell
Click to expand...

Maybe because they have sold far less units? Give it 1 try and let us know.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Maybe because they have sols far less units? Give it 1 try and let us know.


ye, maybe i will give it a try. Also, looking what CES brought, there are some ultrawides also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Yeah wait and see what is coming up...soon the 4k screens from asus and acer will be released.
> Like i said before..buy the screen a place where you can see it in action.


That's the problem, no place in my city where i can do it so i need to order and then i can RMA if something is wrong. Btw i won't test it well in the local store i think.
I was even thinking of having dual monitors for gaming and for working...


----------



## Psycrow

Then try find another ****ty eerm city that has the monitor for demo or something..and yes it wil be hard to see the screen bleeding due to the stores has bright light..and this is best seen in darkness.
So you can try make a dark shadow on the edges by holding your hands like a V to make a "dark screen cover simulation"







I did that in a store and they looked wierd on me, but i told em why and they could see it aswell..i dident buy the crappy monitor


----------



## sixstringmonk

Can anyone recommend another 27" 1440p IPS display to pair with the PG279Q as a 2nd monitor? I'm ideally looking for something that's not in the gaming space to keep the price down. It doesn't need G-Sync or FreeSync or high refresh rates.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Then try find another ****ty eerm city that has the monitor for demo or something..and yes it wil be hard to see the screen bleeding due to the stores has bright light..and this is best seen in darkness.
> So you can try make a dark shadow on the edges by holding your hands like a V to make a "dark screen cover simulation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that in a store and they looked wierd on me, but i told em why and they could see it aswell..i dident buy the crappy monitor


hahahahaha







nice


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Return it. There are better ones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> That not normal. I have a tiny bit of glow in the right lower corner and that's it I got lucky.


Quick update, after having RMA'd my PG279Q 3 times in the last week I can finally say I managed to get a PG279Q with ZERO backlight bleed really happy with this monitor now, did not think I would be able to score a good one but I have and my local P.C store was simply awesome with their service







If you live in Australia I highly recommend Scorptec for service!


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quick update, after having RMA'd my PG279Q 3 times in the last week I can finally say I managed to get a PG279Q with ZERO backlight bleed really happy with this monitor now, did not think I would be able to score a good one but I have and my local P.C store was simply awesome with their service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in Australia I highly recommend Scorptec for service!


no yellow tint? check on some website with white background and compare bottom and top color. All my three PG279q with some intensity and it disturbed me.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> no yellow tint? check on some website with white background and compare bottom and top color. All my three PG279q with some intensity and it disturbed me.


Nope no yellow tint only a bit of bluish IPS glow but other than that perfect







first one had slight backlight bleed on lower left hand side edge, second one was worse than the first one but this third one is perfect, asked them to set it up in the store for me while I took a really close look at this one with a large piece of cardboard over my head to try to simulate a darkened room lol...I looked like a homeless person but hey if thats what it takes to get a good one


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quick update, after having RMA'd my PG279Q 3 times in the last week I can finally say I managed to get a PG279Q with ZERO backlight bleed really happy with this monitor now, did not think I would be able to score a good one but I have and my local P.C store was simply awesome with their service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in Australia I highly recommend Scorptec for service!


Awesome!


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Nope no yellow tint only a bit of bluish IPS glow but other than that perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first one had slight backlight bleed on lower left hand side edge, second one was worse than the first one but this third one is perfect, asked them to set it up in the store for me while I took a really close look at this one with a large piece of cardboard over my head to try to simulate a darkened room lol...I looked like a homeless person but hey if thats what it takes to get a good one


nice! you are lucky then







I gave up with PG279Q after 3 RMA.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> nice! you are lucky then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up with PG279Q after 3 RMA.


Thanks guys for all the advice regarding this model monitor glad I did the RMA's even though it took 3 attempts cheers


----------



## EarlZ

Grats for winning the panel lottery!


----------



## encrypted11

Congrats on the panel lottery!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Grats for winning the panel lottery!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Congrats on the panel lottery!


Thanks guys greatly appreciated, I was really disappointed with the first two PG279Q monitors and somewhat anxious as here in Australia these monitors retail for $1099 which not cheap and seriously considered buying a PG27AQ (4K) instead, but after having experienced 165Hz monitor there is no way back from the dark side


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks guys for all the advice regarding this model monitor glad I did the RMA's even though it took 3 attempts cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks guys greatly appreciated, I was really disappointed with the first two PG279Q monitors and somewhat anxious as here in Australia these monitors retail for $1099 which not cheap and seriously considered buying a PG27AQ (4K) instead, but after having experienced 165Hz monitor there is no way back from the dark side


Best monitor I have ever owned. Enjoy.


----------



## Atemu

Hey!

I recently purchased an ASUS PG279Q. And what an amazing monitor! It's the first time I purchase an IPS, I discovered that you can have BLB and/or IPS glow so I decided to check and take some pictures. I posted them on reddit and I was recommended to post here for a second opinion. On my first try I didn't use proper settings of my camera, I adjusted them for the second try. I posted 2 previews and I also share the albums:

I haven't RMA, it's the first one I got on both albums.

First try: https://imgur.com/a/4qWxg
Second try: https://imgur.com/a/3O1Oy
Preview first try


Preview second try


What do you think?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I recently purchased an ASUS PG279Q. And what an amazing monitor! It's the first time I purchase an IPS, I discovered that you can have BLB and/or IPS glow so I decided to check and take some pictures. I posted them on reddit and I was recommended to post here for a second opinion. On my first try I didn't use proper settings of my camera, I adjusted them for the second try. I posted 2 previews and I also share the albums:
> 
> First try: https://imgur.com/a/4qWxg
> Second try: https://imgur.com/a/3O1Oy
> Preview first try
> 
> 
> Preview second try
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for you help!


Lower right hand corner looks like bleed to me but not as bad a two that I had, if it bothers you RMA the monitor, took me 3 attempts to get one with no bleed


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for you help!


Given the QA lottery, the second example is not bad at all (relatively speaking). You're more likely to get a worse one on the third go

Edit:

I literally posted 1 sec after that one just above









That's definitely bleed but as above, all things considered, it's not too bad.


----------



## Atemu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Given the QA lottery, the second example is not bad at all (relatively speaking). You're more likely to get a worse one on the third go
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I literally posted 1 sec after that one just above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely bleed but as above, all things considered, it's not too bad.


I haven't RMA yet, it's the same monitor. That's what I was told on reddit, if I RMA I might get a better one but also a bad one.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> I haven't RMA yet, it's the same monitor. That's what I was told on reddit, if I RMA I might get a better one but also a bad one.


Ah ok. It can be difficult to get a good representation via camera.

I think the first image is overexposure more than anything else. The second image looks closer to what you have. I wanted one of these but refuse to play the panel lottery. Saying that, you are more likely to get a worse example than what you already have, I'd stick with it.

See if pressing the bottom right edge (not the screen) changes it. Some people, not necessarily this monitor, tighten screws a little (if there any nearby), or put a jerry rigged clamp on the edges.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> I haven't RMA yet, it's the same monitor. That's what I was told on reddit, if I RMA I might get a better one but also a bad one.


What was the brightness on the monitor set too? How did you take picture ie: what settings?


----------



## Atemu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> What was the brightness on the monitor set too? How did you take picture ie: what settings?


The brightness is set to 8.

First try:

Shutter speed: 1/4
ISO: 1250
Aperture: 1.7
Second try:

Shutter speed: 1/8
ISO: 800
Aperture: 1.7


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> The brightness is set to 8.
> 
> First try:
> 
> Shutter speed: 1/4
> ISO: 1250
> Aperture: 1.7
> Second try:
> 
> Shutter speed: 1/8
> ISO: 800
> Aperture: 1.7


Mine with zero bleed at 80% brightness, looks blue in picture but in real life slight bluish tinge in the corners, very hard to photograph what it actually looks like







mind you I have the colour saturation on monitor turned up to 65% and my cameras colour saturation set to vivid so probably why it looks so blue in the picture.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I recently purchased an ASUS PG279Q. And what an amazing monitor! It's the first time I purchase an IPS, I discovered that you can have BLB and/or IPS glow so I decided to check and take some pictures. I posted them on reddit and I was recommended to post here for a second opinion. On my first try I didn't use proper settings of my camera, I adjusted them for the second try. I posted 2 previews and I also share the albums:
> 
> I haven't RMA, it's the first one I got on both albums.
> 
> First try: https://imgur.com/a/4qWxg
> Second try: https://imgur.com/a/3O1Oy
> *snip*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for you help!


sitting in a completely dark room looking for problems is not a great idea tbh.

use it in normal lighting environment and see if you notice it when you are playing dark games.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atemu*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I recently purchased an ASUS PG279Q. And what an amazing monitor! It's the first time I purchase an IPS, I discovered that you can have BLB and/or IPS glow so I decided to check and take some pictures. I posted them on reddit and I was recommended to post here for a second opinion. On my first try I didn't use proper settings of my camera, I adjusted them for the second try. I posted 2 previews and I also share the albums:
> 
> I haven't RMA, it's the first one I got on both albums.
> 
> First try: https://imgur.com/a/4qWxg
> Second try: https://imgur.com/a/3O1Oy
> Preview first try
> 
> 
> Preview second try
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for you help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> sitting in a completely dark room looking for problems is not a great idea tbh.
> 
> use it in normal lighting environment and see if you notice it when you are playing dark games.


Yes







set it to the brithness that you will be using, not 100% and set it in the env like you are at night. Try some games and IMO try to watch movies with the black at the bottom and top and see if it bothers you, or not. If yes, then RMA.

Also look at some website with white background. All of my 3 returned PG279q had yellow tint at the top. Top was yellowish and bottom of the screen was snow white, i couldn't live with it.


----------



## Nx87

for anyone with BLB problems, you can help it or even cure it by carefully sliding a credit-card in the small lip between the panel its casing and pry it apart gently in a rocking motion
this made my monitor go from almost RMA worthy in the top-left corner to looking like a panel lottery dream unit, a VERY dramatic improvement I urge you to try it!

the clamping tension of the casing on the panel is too tight and loosening it up totally changes it

(just be careful on the bottom right corner where the power LED is, you can slide the card in, but not all the way - stop when you feel the resistance)


----------



## Nx87

for anyone with BLB problems, you can help it or even cure it by carefully sliding a credit-card in the small lip between the panel its casing and pry it apart gently in a rocking motion
this made my monitor go from almost RMA worthy in the top-left corner to looking like a panel lottery dream unit, a VERY dramatic improvement I urge you to try it!

the clamping tension of the casing on the panel is too tight and loosening it up totally changes it

(just be careful on the bottom right corner where the power LED is, you can slide the card in, but not all the way - stop when you feel the resistance)


----------



## scracy

Nx87 said:


> for anyone with BLB problems, you can help it or even cure it by carefully sliding a credit-card in the small lip between the panel its casing and pry it apart gently in a rocking motion
> this made my monitor go from almost RMA worthy in the top-left corner to looking like a panel lottery dream unit, a VERY dramatic improvement I urge you to try it!
> 
> the clamping tension of the casing on the panel is too tight and loosening it up totally changes it
> 
> (just be careful on the bottom right corner where the power LED is, you can slide the card in, but not all the way - stop when you feel the resistance)


Interesting that you mention this, of the 3 units that I returned as an RMA all had backlight bleed issues except my current one but I noticed the backlight bleed did reduce over time on the ones that I RMA'd which is consistent with what your claiming.


----------



## CyBorg807

So I'm having bit of an issue with my Swift, sometimes when I move my chair my swift goes black for a second, like a moment of no input. I have 2 other monitors on the same desk (my case is on a second with a tv) and they are all fine. At first I thought maybe static, but I'm not touching the desk. (Desk is wooden top with metal frame and legs) I checked all the cables and they are good, I put the power brick and the surge protector on a box thinking maybe somehow the carpet moving was effecting the power brick somehow. I'm stumped at this point.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

CyBorg807 said:


> So I'm having bit of an issue with my Swift, sometimes when I move my chair my swift goes black for a second, like a moment of no input. I have 2 other monitors on the same desk (my case is on a second with a tv) and they are all fine. At first I thought maybe static, but I'm not touching the desk. (Desk is wooden top with metal frame and legs) I checked all the cables and they are good, I put the power brick and the surge protector on a box thinking maybe somehow the carpet moving was effecting the power brick somehow. I'm stumped at this point.


dodgy cable.


----------



## saltedham

Squall Leonhart said:


> dodgy cable.


i know when i was using the displayport cable the monitor came with i was getting no signal screens.


----------



## Nivity

So I am tempted to try and buy one of these for the first time ever since a store have it for a good price here in Sweden atm.
Free return shipping and shipping to my door only goes for 15$.

Ofc the hassle with returning etc is there but who knows if I get lucky or not


----------



## Nomei

Nivity said:


> So I am tempted to try and buy one of these for the first time ever since a store have it for a good price here in Sweden atm.
> Free return shipping and shipping to my door only goes for 15$.
> 
> Ofc the hassle with returning etc is there but who knows if I get lucky or not


and... ? did u get lucky ?


----------



## Nivity

Nomei said:


> and... ? did u get lucky ?



I decided to skip it and wait for more reviews of the LG 32GK850G


----------



## Nomei

So I decided to give it a try and that's what I got.

And of course one dead pixel...

This is 20% brightness.

I HAVE NO WORDS.


----------



## scracy

Nomei said:


> So I decided to give it a try and that's what I got.
> 
> And of course one dead pixel...
> 
> This is 20% brightness.
> 
> I HAVE NO WORDS.


I know your pain, yours is really bad RMA that sucker, took 3 RMA's for me to get a really good one with zero backlight bleed and zero dead pixels, once you get a good one they are well worth it


----------



## CyBorg807

CyBorg807 said:


> So I'm having bit of an issue with my Swift, sometimes when I move my chair my swift goes black for a second, like a moment of no input. I have 2 other monitors on the same desk (my case is on a second with a tv) and they are all fine. At first I thought maybe static, but I'm not touching the desk. (Desk is wooden top with metal frame and legs) I checked all the cables and they are good, I put the power brick and the surge protector on a box thinking maybe somehow the carpet moving was effecting the power brick somehow. I'm stumped at this point.





Squall Leonhart said:


> dodgy cable.


Replaced the cable with a new ( and compatible) cable and the issue has gotten worse.


----------



## CyBorg807

OK so I did some experimenting with the new cable which was worse then my old one for black screen flicker. My GPU is a GTX 1080ti (Asus ROG Strix) First I first I disconnected my other display port monitor, (I have a third on HDMI). That helped a lot. Then tried it with DVI, went back to really bad. Switched the swift to the other DP port, no change. set the swift to 60 Hz, helped a bit, then I changed the power setting in my NVidia settings to Prefer Maximum performance. Issue went away (still at 60Hz though) went back to 144Hz and it began to flicker again. Went Back to the original cable the monitor came with and left it on prefer maximum performance. been about 25 minutes and no flickers yet but it was kind of random before (only thing I could trigger it was shifting my weight hard forward or back to move the chair and that wasn't a sure thing to make it happen) so idk if I fixed the issues yet. Should I maybe try an RMA or try another cable. I bought a DP 1.2 brand called ugreen off amazon if anyone can link me a better one (that I can order to Canada) that would be much appreciated.


----------



## sixstringmonk

CyBorg807 said:


> OK so I did some experimenting with the new cable which was worse then my old one for black screen flicker. My GPU is a GTX 1080ti (Asus ROG Strix) First I first I disconnected my other display port monitor, (I have a third on HDMI). That helped a lot. Then tried it with DVI, went back to really bad. Switched the swift to the other DP port, no change. set the swift to 60 Hz, helped a bit, then I changed the power setting in my NVidia settings to Prefer Maximum performance. Issue went away (still at 60Hz though) went back to 144Hz and it began to flicker again. Went Back to the original cable the monitor came with and left it on prefer maximum performance. been about 25 minutes and no flickers yet but it was kind of random before (only thing I could trigger it was shifting my weight hard forward or back to move the chair and that wasn't a sure thing to make it happen) so idk if I fixed the issues yet. Should I maybe try an RMA or try another cable. I bought a DP 1.2 brand called ugreen off amazon if anyone can link me a better one (that I can order to Canada) that would be much appreciated.


 @CyBorg807 - This is a long shot since you've noticed a physical component to this, but have you tried disabling G-sync to see if the issue goes away? If the issues goes away try doing a driver clean up with DDU and then reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Nomei said:


> So I decided to give it a try and that's what I got.
> 
> And of course one dead pixel...
> 
> This is 20% brightness.
> 
> I HAVE NO WORDS.


Turning down the brightness makes it worse, not better. Brightness should be around 47. Not sure why you would have it that low.

As for the dead pixel that sucks man, RMA. Honestly starting to think the refurbs are better than the new units off the shelf.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Jokesterwild said:


> Brightness should be around 47.



no it shouldn't, brightness should be where ever the user feels comfortable and can still discern grey levels in brightness tests, this is around the 25 mark on these panels.

for the most accurate gamma and colour reproduction, tftcentral recommends 25.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


----------



## Jokesterwild

Squall Leonhart said:


> no it shouldn't, brightness should be where ever the user feels comfortable and can still discern grey levels in brightness tests, this is around the 25 mark on these panels.
> 
> for the most accurate gamma and colour reproduction, tftcentral recommends 25.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


That hasn't been my experience and when Tom's reviewed their model they calibrated it at 46-47. It's only user defined to a certain point. User should be calibrating with a tool.

If I set mine to 25 it would be insanely dark. So I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Tom's Hardware has reviewers? thats news.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Squall Leonhart said:


> Tom's Hardware has reviewers? thats news.


Well using a known hardware calibrator is what it is no matter your opinion of their ability to review. Guess you like a dark screen. Mine looks great so I really could care less what you set yours to.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

enjoy your damaged retina.

25 is plenty bright, toms hardware are twits in comparison to actual dedicated panel reviewers.


----------



## Pokiehat

You cannot treat calibrated settings for another user as absolute. It is relative to a whole bunch of things specific to their individual monitor and viewing environment. 

Furthermore, calibrating a gaming monitor is something of an exercise in futility because most gamers do not control their viewing environment. You probably don't game in a purpose built darkroom. Everyone has different coloured walls, window blinds of varying thickness that are more or less effective at stopping light entering your room at different times of day and when there is no daylight you may or may not switch on a light bulb and the bulb may emit light of a different colour temperature. All of this affects your perception of colour and brightness.

If you are playing Resident Evil 7 with the midday sun streaming through your paper thin curtains and glaring off the surface of your screen, you will probably need to crank brightness just so you can see anything at all but the same brightness setting may melt your eyeballs at midnight.


----------



## scracy

Squall Leonhart said:


> Tom's Hardware has reviewers? thats news.





Squall Leonhart said:


> enjoy your damaged retina.
> 
> 25 is plenty bright, toms hardware are twits in comparison to actual dedicated panel reviewers.





Pokiehat said:


> You cannot treat calibrated settings for another user as absolute. It is relative to a whole bunch of things specific to their individual monitor and viewing environment.
> 
> Furthermore, calibrating a gaming monitor is something of an exercise in futility because most gamers do not control their viewing environment. You probably don't game in a purpose built darkroom. Everyone has different coloured walls, window blinds of varying thickness that are more or less effective at stopping light entering your room at different times of day and when there is no daylight you may or may not switch on a light bulb and the bulb may emit light of a different colour temperature. All of this affects your perception of colour and brightness.
> 
> If you are playing Resident Evil 7 with the midday sun streaming through your paper thin curtains and glaring off the surface of your screen, you will probably need to crank brightness just so you can see anything at all but the same brightness setting may melt your eyeballs at midnight.


What none of these reviews or opinions seem to take into account is what settings are used in Nvidia control panel where brightness,contrast,digital vibrance etc can all be controlled independent of what the monitor settings are, ultimately what setting are used is up to the end user and what looks good to them, my brightness on monitor is set to 45, contrast to 50 and saturation to 65 from Nvidia control panel I have same settings except digital vibrance is set to 55, I like my colours saturated


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Yes, i'm aware some people like their colour range squashed, their receptive cones burned out and brains fried.


----------



## CyBorg807

sixstringmonk said:


> @CyBorg807 - This is a long shot since you've noticed a physical component to this, but have you tried disabling G-sync to see if the issue goes away? If the issues goes away try doing a driver clean up with DDU and then reinstall the drivers.


Ya I have tried a number of setting changes and nothing seems to help the issue, it seemed like it fixed itself for a couple weeks then came back. A friend of mine who has the PG278Q says he has had the same issue and thinks it might be related to moisture in the air. It is pretty dry here in the winter. He also noted that he had the same chair as me (but hardwood floors) and when he got a new chair a couple months ago it stopped happening.


----------



## Titanmode

So i decided to buy one of these monitors and downgrade from 4k. I had the guy at memory express check the panel for blb and dead pixels and the panel was perfect. But when i got home i saw the top corner had a hair line crack in it. So i took it back to exchange it for another one but that one had a crack in the corner aswell. The manager said he would hunt me down a cherry picked panel after this because i still wanted this model. I called him yesterday to check on it and he said his boss opened every box in Alberta and most of the monitors had the same stress crack in the corner. Have any of you seen this before?


----------



## Titanmode

The 2nd monitor opened had the crack next to the gsync light on the bottom right corner so the cracks can happen in any corner. Check your panels and let me know if you find anything


----------



## EarlZ

Id take a small crack on the frame for a panel with no issues, though most of these panels seems to have uniformity issues ( having yellow tints ) if you dont mind can you run a test for me, under MS paint ( win10 ) you can create canvas with the 50% grey and maybe set it up as a wallpaper or view it in full screen, see if your greys are 100% uniform or if they exhibit darker/lighter/yellowish spots.


----------



## Titanmode

i already sent the monitor back and am waiting for my new one.


----------



## Titanmode

*update* They opened every monitor in Calgary and around 10 had the bezel crack. They cherry picked the best sample for me tho just got it back today and im super happy with it.


----------



## EarlZ

Titanmode said:


> *update* They opened every monitor in Calgary and around 10 had the bezel crack. They cherry picked the best sample for me tho just got it back today and im super happy with it.


They managed to find you a unit with no crack? post some sample pics of your panel uniformity


----------



## Titanmode

it looks better in person you cant really see the corner glow.


----------



## 1ntel

Was looking at getting this monitor with my new build but now not so sure after reading all the issues.. for a monitor that costs almost £700...


----------



## The Storm

I am able to pick up one of these with a stuck pixel and what looks like a little smudge of dust for $350, just deciding if its worth it, also has minimal bleed.


----------



## JackCY

Titanmode said:


> So i decided to buy one of these monitors and downgrade from 4k. I had the guy at memory express check the panel for blb and dead pixels and the panel was perfect. But when i got home i saw the top corner had a hair line crack in it. So i took it back to exchange it for another one but that one had a crack in the corner aswell. The manager said he would hunt me down a cherry picked panel after this because i still wanted this model. I called him yesterday to check on it and he said his boss opened every box in Alberta and most of the monitors had the same stress crack in the corner. Have any of you seen this before?


Manufacturing defect on a whole batch, nothing new, happens to all products and manufacturers fail to catch it.

I don't know the PG279Q frame well but it looks as if the front frame is inserted over the panel, = causes even more BLB and pressure issues, into the rear frame like a sandwich but the rear frame being a touch too small cracked under pressure from the front frame part. Corners are the weak points especially upper ones tend to be the thinnest where as bottom is often wider, houses OSD buttons etc.



Titanmode said:


> it looks better in person you cant really see the corner glow.


If you wear dark sunglasses or are half blind, maybe. Bottom right corner is terrible on all the AUO AHVA especially, plus tints and color temperature uniformity issues are endless.


----------



## Rollergold

The Storm said:


> I am able to pick up one of these with a stuck pixel and what looks like a little smudge of dust for $350, just deciding if its worth it, also has minimal bleed.


As long as you don't notice the stuck pixel/dust when using the monitor normally and can live with the level and area's effected by the back light bleed its a killer value @ 350 dollars, almost 2/3rd's less then what I paid for my PG279Q, just inspect the outside of the monitor for cracks as Titanmode apparently had at the time the entire supply for Alberta of these monitors opened and all had cracks on the outer casing.


----------



## Titanmode

I ended up taking this monitor back. It also had an issue when the screen was all back if you looked close you could see all kinds of stuck pixels. It looked like the sky at night. Pretty sure these monitors are all trash, Im going to wait for the pg27uq and cross my fingers


----------



## ElectroManiac

How good are refurbish version of this monitor or Asus in general?


----------



## scracy

ElectroManiac said:


> How good are refurbish version of this monitor or Asus in general?


Cannot vouch for the reburbished monitors but as for this particular model they are a great model, the trick is finding a good one, I returned mine 3 times before I managed to get one that is perfect.


----------



## ElectroManiac

scracy said:


> Cannot vouch for the reburbished monitors but as for this particular model they are a great model, the trick is finding a good one, I returned mine 3 times before I managed to get one that is perfect.


Returning it 3 times doesn't sound that good to be honest. I mean I'm sure if you get a good one is great, but going trough the hassle doesn't sound like fun. Even more if refurbish warranty is only 90 days from ASUS and 180 days from Newegg. Return period is only 30 days.


----------



## Pauliesss

Hey guys,

I've just recently bought this monitor and I'm really satisfied with it, almost no backlight bleed or IPS glow, however, today I've noticed a small dot (sort of) on my screen.

What do you guys think? Dead pixel? Stuck pixel? Dirt/Dust?

I am 99% sure it wasn't there when I bough the monitor...any way I can fix this?

I've tried the JScreenFix for about 10-15 min but it did not help. 

It's in the left corner of the screen but it still bothers me a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## addicTix

Definitely dust.


----------



## EarlZ

Pauliesss said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just recently bought this monitor and I'm really satisfied with it, almost no backlight bleed or IPS glow, however, today I've noticed a small dot (sort of) on my screen.
> 
> What do you guys think? Dead pixel? Stuck pixel? Dirt/Dust?
> 
> I am 99% sure it wasn't there when I bough the monitor...any way I can fix this?
> 
> I've tried the JScreenFix for about 10-15 min but it did not help.
> 
> It's in the left corner of the screen but it still bothers me a bit.
> 
> Thanks.


I had dust on my viewsonic panel and I was successful in making it 'drop down' by tapping the panel with my finger covered with a micro fiber cloth


----------



## 1ntel

So I decided to purchase this monitor. First one had a dead pixel which is central and annoyed the hell out of me. So I returned it and purchased another. Second one all pixels are working, very little IPS glow (even less since I've calibrated the monitor and adjusted the brightness).

It's a fantastic monitor.


----------



## EarlZ

1ntel said:


> So I decided to purchase this monitor. First one had a dead pixel which is central and annoyed the hell out of me. So I returned it and purchased another. Second one all pixels are working, very little IPS glow (even less since I've calibrated the monitor and adjusted the brightness).
> 
> It's a fantastic monitor.


How is the white uniformity on your panel? maybe take a picture of windows explorer open and post here


----------



## Qu1ckset

So I was at my buddies house the other week and was loving his monitor (PG279Q) so much that it made me retire and sell my Dell u2913wm which ive had for like 5 years lol. But even my buddy told me he went threw 4 of them before he found one that was acceptable..

Taking all that in I still decided to proceed and purchase one. My first panel I opened up and powered right away to look for dead pixels witch it was free off but the BLB was pretty bad especially in the bottom right corner with was brighter then anywhere else which I would of possibly looked passed but like a 3 inches above it there was a yellow/orange patch that was pretty bad and noticeable in content!




















So I packed it up and returned it right away, was back at the store within 20mins lol, bought a new and repeated my test, don't have many pics of the new one yet to post here, but it was free of dead pixels , and the BLB was better but not perfect, I think im gunna spend another day with it and decided but I think im going to keep it. will post greys and blacks tomorrow


----------



## scracy

PG279Q is an awesome monitor bought mine about 3 months ago but like your buddy it took 3 returns before I got a really good one with zero backlight bleed, still there is some IPS glow but that is to be expected.


----------



## Qu1ckset

scracy said:


> PG279Q is an awesome monitor bought mine about 3 months ago but like your buddy it took 3 returns before I got a really good one with zero backlight bleed, still there is some IPS glow but that is to be expected.


Post pics ?


----------



## scracy

Picture as requested


----------



## Qu1ckset

scracy said:


> Picture as requested


I meant more of a grey/black background lol , but setup looks clean , way to many icons for me tho haha


----------



## scracy

Sorry I was on mobile, try this looks worse on camera than In real life.


----------



## GMcDougal

I recently bought a used of this monitor for $280. Seller stated it was in perfect condition and it is for the most part. However, when i did the dead pixel test, i found about 3 dead pixels in the lower part of the screen. Whats an acceptable amount to ask back from the seller to make it worth keeping this monitor?


----------



## EarlZ

GMcDougal said:


> I recently bought a used of this monitor for $280. Seller stated it was in perfect condition and it is for the most part. However, when i did the dead pixel test, i found about 3 dead pixels in the lower part of the screen. Whats an acceptable amount to ask back from the seller to make it worth keeping this monitor?


Should be 0 dead pixels if sold as "perfect"


----------



## GMcDougal

EarlZ said:


> Should be 0 dead pixels if sold as "perfect"


I agree but I really like the monitor and ips glow is low. What would be an acceptable amount to ask back so its fair to the both of us?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Can this monitor do 165hz over HDMI on 1440p? because im and getting sick and tired of Display port not working randomly when i turn the computer on, and have to restart the computer 3-5times before the monitor gets signal...


----------



## CptSpig

Qu1ckset said:


> Can this monitor do 165hz over HDMI on 1440p? because im and getting sick and tired of Display port not working randomly when i turn the computer on, and have to restart the computer 3-5times before the monitor gets signal...


No


----------



## sdmf74

Qu1ckset said:


> Can this monitor do 165hz over HDMI on 1440p? because im and getting sick and tired of Display port not working randomly when i turn the computer on, and have to restart the computer 3-5times before the monitor gets signal...


If you have Z97 than I believe you should have a "PLL OVERVOLTAGE" setting in bios. Set that to Disable and that should take care of your monitor not waking at boot issue


----------



## Qu1ckset

sdmf74 said:


> Qu1ckset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this monitor do 165hz over HDMI on 1440p? because im and getting sick and tired of Display port not working randomly when i turn the computer on, and have to restart the computer 3-5times before the monitor gets signal...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Z97 than I believe you should have a "PLL OVERVOLTAGE" setting in bios. Set that to Disable and that should take care of your monitor not waking at boot issue
Click to expand...

I’ll check when I get back on my computer , what does that stand for in case it’s worded slightly different in the settings ?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Tried a different Display Port Cable and this issue still happens, its super annoying having to turn my computer on and off like 3-5times to get it to display picture...


----------



## sdmf74

On asus motherboards its internal PLL Overvoltage or PLL Overvoltage


----------



## Qu1ckset

sdmf74 said:


> On asus motherboards its internal PLL Overvoltage or PLL Overvoltage


why would disabling this fix the issue?


----------



## sdmf74

Dont remember I just remember that it fixed the same issue on my PG279Q. I even referenced my notes in order to reply to you cause That setting (PLL OVERVOLTAGE) does not exist on Z270 and I couldnt remember what it was called.


----------



## VarHyid

I recently decided to take a shot in the panel lottery, I played twice and I lost both times. Both units are received were manufactured in February 2018, both had a serial number that started with J2LMQS and both have the exact same issue in the exact same place - the top-left quadrant of the screen has a yellow tint.

Here's an image of a completely white screen: https://i.imgur.com/Gtid7ae.jpg - you can already see the non-uniform whiteness in the top-left/mid area.

Here's an image of two browser windows with Google's home page: https://i.imgur.com/G8GROQ6.jpg - to be clear, the camera did mess up the white point in general here so the right side it actually OK and the white is clear there, but still, you can see how different the left window is from the right one.

High-end quality monitors for $900 from ASUS :/


----------



## x3sphere

VarHyid said:


> I recently decided to take a shot in the panel lottery, I played twice and I lost both times. Both units are received were manufactured in February 2018, both had a serial number that started with J2LMQS and both have the exact same issue in the exact same place - the top-left quadrant of the screen has a yellow tint.
> 
> Here's an image of a completely white screen: https://i.imgur.com/Gtid7ae.jpg - you can already see the non-uniform whiteness in the top-left/mid area.
> 
> Here's an image of two browser windows with Google's home page: https://i.imgur.com/G8GROQ6.jpg - to be clear, the camera did mess up the white point in general here so the right side it actually OK and the white is clear there, but still, you can see how different the left window is from the right one.
> 
> High-end quality monitors for $900 from ASUS :/



Unfortunately this is an issue on a lot of monitors nowadays. I have an LG 38UC99, and decided to order another 38" recently - went with the newer LG 38WK95C which has HDR, and there was a green tint across half the screen. Tried calibrating but it was pretty much unfixable.

Really seems like QC has gone down across the board on LCD displays. I'm sticking with the one I've got now until there is some new panel tech or OLED monitors available.


----------



## Cedimedi

After now 2.5 years i started to notice some smear on the left side of the monitor, you almost can't see it but in green light it is very visible if you look for it. Looks like liquid inside the panel, but it isn't.

https://imgur.com/a/S5nTlL9 (It is a bit hard to notice in the pic)

Any ideas what that could be?


----------



## VarHyid

Got my third panel yesterday, this one's from a new series from March 2018 (as opposed to February) and it's still bad. It's a different kind of bad, it's very cunning. I didn't notice it at first glance as the non-uniformity issue is more graduate this time, but also... it covers almost the entire screen.


Only 5-10% of the screen on the far right side shows good, accurate, nice, saturated colors, the rest looks almost... dirty. The screen itself is definitely squeaky clean so it's not actual dirt, it's just... looks as washed-out as if it was a TN panel. It's especially visible on shades of blue like the background of the quotation blocks on this forum - only the very far right side looks like "real blue", the rest like some yellowy-greeny tinted mess.


Already ordered #4 


Also, this is such a horrible situation. I can't go back to 1080p now that I'm used to 1440p. I also can't go back to 60Hz now that I'm used to 120Hz or more and going back to TN isn't an option either so I really don't have a choice as the only 120+ Hz IPS (or AMVA, to be exact) 1440p panels are all using AU Optronics' screens. Maybe the QC is better at Acer, AOC or ViewSonic, but I read about the exact same issues on those cases and I prefer the general build of the ASUS so... the panel lottery continues :/


----------



## s1rrah

VarHyid said:


> Got my third panel yesterday, this one's from a new series from March 2018 (as opposed to February) and it's still bad. It's a different kind of bad, it's very cunning. I didn't notice it at first glance as the non-uniformity issue is more graduate this time, but also... it covers almost the entire screen.
> 
> 
> Only 5-10% of the screen on the far right side shows good, accurate, nice, saturated colors, the rest looks almost... dirty. The screen itself is definitely squeaky clean so it's not actual dirt, it's just... looks as washed-out as if it was a TN panel. It's especially visible on shades of blue like the background of the quotation blocks on this forum - only the very far right side looks like "real blue", the rest like some yellowy-greeny tinted mess.
> 
> 
> Already ordered #4
> 
> 
> Also, this is such a horrible situation. I can't go back to 1080p now that I'm used to 1440p. I also can't go back to 60Hz now that I'm used to 120Hz or more and going back to TN isn't an option either so I really don't have a choice as the only 120+ Hz IPS (or AMVA, to be exact) 1440p panels are all using AU Optronics' screens. Maybe the QC is better at Acer, AOC or ViewSonic, but I read about the exact same issues on those cases and I prefer the general build of the ASUS so... the panel lottery continues :/


Don't mean to side track this discussion but do the PG279Q and the Acer XB270HU use the same panel? For some reason I thought I had read that they do.

Anyway, I recently and in the very last month of my XB270HU's warranty, had to send it in for repair ... it developed a giant cluster of dead pixels and got TOTALLY stuck at 24hz ...

Long story short, I got it back a week or so ago and was simply amazed at how perfect the replacement panel was ... complete Unicorn(tm) with completely no bleed, stuck pixels, dirt, etc. ... I was super paranoid as I didn't know if the panel they replaced mine with would be some bunk, previously RMA'd panel or what but as it turns out, the tech (who included EXTENSIVE notes) replaced both the panel and the main board and either luckily picked a perfect one or maybe cherry picked one.

Anyway, I feel your pain man ... and also wanted to ask ... how would I check the manufacture date on this panel? I mean, if indeed these two monitors share the same panel?

BTW: the panel they put in the Acer is a AUO 27H M270DAN02.3 0 ... is that the same as yours?


----------



## VarHyid

s1rrah said:


> Don't mean to side track this discussion but do the PG279Q and the Acer XB270HU use the same panel? For some reason I thought I had read that they do.



While I'm no expert on this, based on the research I've done so far, it seems that they do indeed. In fact, apparently all of those 1440p IPS high-speed gaming monitors from ASUS, Acer, AOC and ViewSonic are using panels from AU Optronics, but again, please don't quote me on that, someone will probably know better.



s1rrah said:


> Long story short, I got it back a week or so ago and was simply amazed at how perfect the replacement panel was ... complete Unicorn(tm) with completely no bleed, stuck pixels, dirt, etc. ... I was super paranoid as I didn't know if the panel they replaced mine with would be some bunk, previously RMA'd panel or what but as it turns out, the tech (who included EXTENSIVE notes) replaced both the panel and the main board and either luckily picked a perfect one or maybe cherry picked one.



That's what I would consider my "last resort". So far I'm willing to give it a few more tries, but maybe I should eventually send it to ASUS for a replacement hoping they'll put the one perfect panel AU Optronics manages to produce once in a while. I'm generally always cautious when it comes to repairs, especially with issues like this. What if someone says: "it's all within the margin of error for these panels". It's not for me, not for that price, not if ANY other screen I ever owned (monitors, laptops etc.) had no such issues.





s1rrah said:


> Anyway, I feel your pain man ... and also wanted to ask ... how would I check the manufacture date on this panel? I mean, if indeed these two monitors share the same panel?
> 
> BTW: the panel they put in the Acer is a AUO 27H M270DAN02.3 0 ... is that the same as yours?



Here's the thing... the info about all of them having "same panels" is something I found when researching this. I don't know where I can see what the ID of the actual panel is. What I'm always looking at as the monitor's general serial number. The two I had before started with "J2LMQS" and the sticker below the monitor said that it was manufactured in February 2018. The third one starts with "J3LMQS" and it's manufactured in March 2018. I saw other people reporting their numbers and it looks like the first letter changes each year so if they keep making them next year we'll see K model and the number after that is the month so J1 would be 2018 January, K4 is going to be 2019 April and so on. Again, just my research, it may be inaccurate.


Point is - you can see the serial number on the box, not sure where to see the exact model of the panel, but if yours starts with AUO, that means it's AU Optronics so the same manufacturer that ASUS uses.


----------



## scracy

VarHyid said:


> Got my third panel yesterday, this one's from a new series from March 2018 (as opposed to February) and it's still bad. It's a different kind of bad, it's very cunning. I didn't notice it at first glance as the non-uniformity issue is more graduate this time, but also... it covers almost the entire screen.
> 
> 
> Only 5-10% of the screen on the far right side shows good, accurate, nice, saturated colors, the rest looks almost... dirty. The screen itself is definitely squeaky clean so it's not actual dirt, it's just... looks as washed-out as if it was a TN panel. It's especially visible on shades of blue like the background of the quotation blocks on this forum - only the very far right side looks like "real blue", the rest like some yellowy-greeny tinted mess.
> 
> 
> Already ordered #4 /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> 
> Also, this is such a horrible situation. I can't go back to 1080p now that I'm used to 1440p. I also can't go back to 60Hz now that I'm used to 120Hz or more and going back to TN isn't an option either so I really don't have a choice as the only 120+ Hz IPS (or AMVA, to be exact) 1440p panels are all using AU Optronics' screens. Maybe the QC is better at Acer, AOC or ViewSonic, but I read about the exact same issues on those cases and I prefer the general build of the ASUS so... the panel lottery continues :/


Be patient, it took me 3 returned monitors before I finally got one that was perfect, when you find one that is perfect (they do exist) it is well worth the frustration you are feeling now.


----------



## dimut

Hello, I have one concern about my PG279Q. Received few days ago, I am satisfied with uniformity, BLB is decent, but I don't know if colors are ok. I always had IPS monitors, dell before this, and colors were more saturated, but on ASUS I need to set digital vibrance in nvidia CP to 55-60 to satisfy my eyes. If I leave vibrance on deafault 50, the screen has kinda washed colors. I use racing mode, ICC profile form tftcentral, 96 98 100 RGB.

So my question is, should PG279Q come with colors vivid out of the box or mine is faulty?


----------



## scracy

dimut said:


> Hello, I have one concern about my PG279Q. Received few days ago, I am satisfied with uniformity, BLB is decent, but I don't know if colors are ok. I always had IPS monitors, dell before this, and colors were more saturated, but on ASUS I need to set digital vibrance in nvidia CP to 55-60 to satisfy my eyes. If I leave vibrance on deafault 50, the screen has kinda washed colors. I use racing mode, ICC profile form tftcentral, 96 98 100 RGB.
> 
> So my question is, should PG279Q come with colors vivid out of the box or mine is faulty?


I set my digital vibrance to 55-60% and find the colour saturation where I like it to be. My previous Samsung PLS panel which had a glossy surface also needed about the same level of digital vibrance so I don't think that there is anything wrong with your panel, like me you just like nicely saturated colours.


----------



## Leopardi

dimut said:


> Hello, I have one concern about my PG279Q. Received few days ago, I am satisfied with uniformity, BLB is decent, but I don't know if colors are ok. I always had IPS monitors, dell before this, and colors were more saturated, but on ASUS I need to set digital vibrance in nvidia CP to 55-60 to satisfy my eyes. If I leave vibrance on deafault 50, the screen has kinda washed colors. I use racing mode, ICC profile form tftcentral, 96 98 100 RGB.
> 
> So my question is, should PG279Q come with colors vivid out of the box or mine is faulty?


Vivid colors depend on the gamma. Can be anything between 2.0-2.3 with these Asus and Acer screens, with no OSD options to correct it like others.

Test the gamma with Eizos test and no .icc profiles, if the result is not at least 2.2, I'd spin the lotto again. https://www.eizo.be/monitor-test/ (squinting your eyes helps a lot determining the closest value)


----------



## dimut

I did the test, and on 2.3/2.4 the EIZO logo blends to the background , so the gamma is correct I guess?


----------



## Leopardi

dimut said:


> I did the test, and on 2.3/2.4 the EIZO logo blends to the background , so the gamma is correct I guess?


Yeah it shouldn't be washed out because of gamma if that's the case. If you did it with the default windows color profile?


----------



## dimut

Leopardi said:


> Yeah it shouldn't be washed out because of gamma if that's the case. If you did it with the default windows color profile?


yes I loaded system defaults, and without icc and with icc the logo blends into image at around 2.3/2.4


----------



## VarHyid

I always correct the gamma in Nvidia's panel, I have it set to 0.80.


Maybe the screen has a hue/tint? The fact that you need to set it to "96 98 100 RGB" suggests that you have to get rid of some reds which would be typical for a panel with a yellow hue. Does the white point seem too warm if you'd use something like 98 95 99 or even leave it at 100 for all?


Try to Google-Image the term "grayscale" and look at pics like this: https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/project_modules/disp/96701647544579.56080a36b6483.png both on the monitor and on some other device - your phone, tablet, laptop, whatever you have. Try to reach the exact same gray levels on the monitor as you have on the other screen. Once you do that and exclude any color accuracy issues, you can then start comparing colorful images and see if it's really a saturation/vividness issue.


----------



## Leopardi

VarHyid said:


> I always correct the gamma in Nvidia's panel, I have it set to 0.80.


That's a bad way to solve gamma problems. You'll get banding, and it doesn't work in all games.

Should always just send it back if the gamma requires lowering from software, they intentionally leave QC for the customer on that part, too.


----------



## VarHyid

Leopardi said:


> That's a bad way to solve gamma problems. You'll get banding, and it doesn't work in all games.
> 
> Should always just send it back if the gamma requires lowering from software, they intentionally leave QC for the customer on that part, too.



If I was supposed to return every screen that requires lowering the gamma, I would never have a monitor. I've yet to see any screen on any device (not just a stand-alone monitor) that would look OK to me without lowering gamma. Maybe it's just my preference. If I test it using those gamma bars (how are they called?), it is correct out of the box, but that's too "milky" for me, I need deeper blacks.


It's true that it doesn't work in all games, but pretty much any game I own also has its own brightness slider so I can lower it there to get the same result


----------



## Leopardi

VarHyid said:


> If I was supposed to return every screen that requires lowering the gamma, I would never have a monitor. I've yet to see any screen on any device (not just a stand-alone monitor) that would look OK to me without lowering gamma. Maybe it's just my preference. If I test it using those gamma bars (how are they called), it is correct out of the box, but that's too "milky" for me, I need deeper blacks.
> 
> 
> It's true that it doesn't work in all games, but pretty much any game I own also has its own brightness slider so I can lower it there to get the same result


I guess you prefer the 2.4 standard. Viewsonic and Eizo have OSD settings down to like 2.8, those would've fit you


----------



## dimut

VarHyid said:


> I always correct the gamma in Nvidia's panel, I have it set to 0.80.
> 
> 
> Maybe the screen has a hue/tint? The fact that you need to set it to "96 98 100 RGB" suggests that you have to get rid of some reds which would be typical for a panel with a yellow hue. Does the white point seem too warm if you'd use something like 98 95 99 or even leave it at 100 for all?
> 
> 
> Try to Google-Image the term "grayscale" and look at pics like this: https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/project_modules/disp/96701647544579.56080a36b6483.png both on the monitor and on some other device - your phone, tablet, laptop, whatever you have. Try to reach the exact same gray levels on the monitor as you have on the other screen. Once you do that and exclude any color accuracy issues, you can then start comparing colorful images and see if it's really a saturation/vividness issue.


I compare my screen on pg279q with my iPhone 7+ all the time, videos, images, everything next to each other, I don't see any big differences, especially now when I raised digital vibrance to have more colorful screen

I took this with my iphone, represents my PG279Q screen when white, I think it's ok I guess

https://imgur.com/a/yZasL09/layout/grid


----------



## VarHyid

Reg. colors - if you've reached a similarity compared to other screens then I guess you're good 


As for the white screen, I wouldn't be able to tolerate the yellow discoloration. It's in all 4 corners on your photo, but it's worst in the top-right and top-left. If it somehow doesn't bother you - congrats, enjoy a relatively decent screen. May I ask how does the serial number start? Anything with "J3LMQS" or "J2..."? You can find it on the sticker on the box next to ASUS S/N... or check the sticker at the bottom of the screen where it also says directly something like "February 2018".


I'm asking just for the research. I have a theory that each series has a different signature flaw which may be bigger or smaller so looking at your white screen, if my theory is right, it would have to start with something else than J2 or J3 as it's a different pattern.


----------



## dimut

oh, I really can’t see any discoloration you are talking about 😄 that’s good for me, Because my eyes aren’t able to see it. I am looking on my iphone and can’t find it

Tomorrow I will tell you number on mine, not at home atm


----------



## VarHyid

Here's your photo with 3 samples - two from the corners, one from the middle placed side-by-side at the bottom: https://imgur.com/0t0CD8M - if there was no discoloration they should all be white... yet they're not.


Anyway, if you can't see it or at least not when looking at the monitor - good for you. Personally, I don't expect absolute perfection either, if there's a flaw that I can't see or it doesn't bother me, I don't mind it. My current screen has 3 dead pixels and I couldn't care less, they're so small I need to press my eyeball against the screen to find them so... if I can't see a problem during normal use, then it's not a problem.


This makes me wonder, though, how many screens have this issue and people just don't see it, especially if it's used primarily for gaming. I work from home so I also use my monitor for work for 8 hours and it involves looking at sites with white or uniform background so I can't miss it.


----------



## dimut

I am always playing something, watching something, how many times I stare at just white screen? Maybe that’s why I don’t bother myself with that. But since this is so expensive I have my doubts. I paid almost 900€ In my country for that screen. And I want perfection normally. But is there any? I returned first one because of one bright spot that is always in my eye view, but with this one I have just “problem” with colors. I am tweaking it so much this days that maybe I lost my real sight of view and can’t tell any difference 😄


----------



## VarHyid

dimut said:


> I am always playing something, watching something, how many times I stare at just white screen?



True, you probably won't notice it especially since it's in the corner. Mine was pretty much in the middle so even just opening Gmail was enough for me to notice it cause each "line" of email would be gray on one side and yellowy-white on the other. However, keep in mind that just because it's yellow on white background doesn't mean it's not there if the screen isn't white, it will still cause change in colors in this area.


For example, I'm running a blue theme on Windows so all windows have a blue header. If I open the browser in full screen, I can see normal true "good" blue in the top-right corner and the rest looks very weird, it's like blue with a hint of yellow painted over it. It annoys me and I can't miss it. That's because in my case most of the screen is tinted, in your case only the top-left and top-right sides will be discolored.


Again, to be clear, I'm not trying to convince you to return it or something. If you're fine with it, either don't see this issue at all or it doesn't bother you, there's no reason not to keep the screen. As I've said, if I don't see a problem, then IMO it's not a problem 





dimut said:


> But since this is so expensive I have my doubts. I paid almost 900€ In my country for that screen. And I want perfection normally. But is there any?



That's also true. For a price like this we should expect perfection or at least something so good that the imperfections are only noticeable when you measure them, but you don't see it. Technically, there is no truly "perfect" screen, if you'd use a colorimeter even on a really good screen and measure even just the brightness uniformity, there will always be some variation there, but the thing is - if it's a difference between, let's say a white point temperature of 6500K in one place and 6460K in another, you won't possibly notice this with your eyes. But if the difference is big enough that you can or that I can see it on a photo then that shouldn't be a thing.


After having those issues with this monitor I checked all my other screens just to make sure it's not just me being able to see something I couldn't see before. I checked two tablets, a phone, two laptops and a TV all displaying a white screen. While the temperature of the white was slightly different from screen to screen, not one of them was non-uniform. All were "perfectly" white so it's not like it's impossible for a screen not to have those issues.





dimut said:


> but with this one I have just “problem” with colors. I am tweaking it so much this days that maybe I lost my real sight of view and can’t tell any difference 😄



I can't help you with that one. In fact, no one can cause even if you'd send photos, it would be impossible to make a judgement based on them. The camera will change the colors, the screen I'm looking at the photo will affect the colors, you can really just analyze this in person. Maybe it is really just a matter of you getting a screen that's different from what you're used to. In fact, maybe the colors on this one are actually more accurate and they seem less vibrant to you because the other screen was oversaturated?


When I first saw this screen, it was my first IPS monitor (at least stand-alone, I'm not counting laptops or tablets) so when I switched from TN to IPS, it was... weird. I had to boost color vibrance in software for the TN panel as well. It wasn't necessary for the IPS screen, but in some games some colors would look less vibrant while at the same time with the same settings - others would.


At that point I realized that they're just simply more accurate. Some of the pictures were not supposed to be overly vibrant, but those that were looked great. being used to seeing everything overly vibrant was the problem so... that might be also your case, but again, you can't diagnose color vibrancy over the internet


----------



## dimut

VarHyid said:


> maybe the colors on this one are actually more accurate and they seem less vibrant to you because the other screen was oversaturated?


this is on my mind all the time, you read it well 

When I put my old Dell U2410 next to this one. Dell looks so crazy oversaturated, that it hurts my eyes. Colors are so damn high that I don't know how I could use that for 8 years. Maybe my eyes are used to that oversaturation, I looked at it for 8 years, and now something ''normal'' looks washed out to me.


----------



## dimut

VarHyid said:


> May I ask how does the serial number start? Anything with "J3LMQS" or "J2..."? You can find it on the sticker on the box next to ASUS S/N... or check the sticker at the bottom of the screen where it also says directly something like "February 2018".


https://i.imgur.com/H5Smdq4.jpg


----------



## VarHyid

Thanks a lot! J1... January 2018. Haven't got this one yet. My notes so far:


- January 2018 - Vignette-like discoloration, mostly top-right and top-left corners.
- February 2018 - Mid-left discoloration, mostly left half of the screen (I had two of those screens).
- March 2018 - Almost full screen discoloration, mostly top and bottom.


Can't wait what I'll get on Monday.


----------



## dimut

my only doubt is, will we get nicer panels with this? http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/39.htm#panels_lgdisplay

_In the 27" space is the forthcoming LM270WQA panel, with a 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz refresh rate. 
This also offers a 1000:1 contrast ratio, 350 cd/m2 brightness, sRGB gamut. It's not expected to go in to production until December 2018._


----------



## Leopardi

dimut said:


> my only doubt is, will we get nicer panels with this? http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/39.htm#panels_lgdisplay
> 
> _In the 27" space is the forthcoming LM270WQA panel, with a 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz refresh rate.
> This also offers a 1000:1 contrast ratio, 350 cd/m2 brightness, sRGB gamut. It's not expected to go in to production until December 2018._


Maybe if some manufacturer gains success with those LG panels and they're noticeably better. 

They certainly are happy selling the same crap year after year without even adjusting their QC. They could've at least adjusted their panel frame construction like Eizo, but nope.


----------



## VarHyid

That's fantastic news! Right now AUO pretty much has a monopoly on high refresh rate 1440p panels so it's about time another player enters the field. It says they'll be released in December 2018 so the race is on. What will happen first - me getting a good PG279Q monitor before the end of the year or LG releasing theirs.


BTW, I now finally understand ASUS' motto, I just didn't realize that "in search of incredible" means I'll have to search for the ONE good monitor they may or may not be able to produce 


They should sell those monitors as a "loot box" and include the odds of getting a good panel on the box.


----------



## dimut

my only concern is should I keep this PG279Q I have now, or return it and wait that new comings. I have 5-6 more days to decide..I really like 144Hz, panel is ok for me, just wanted little more saturation buit digital vibrance does the job right.


----------



## VarHyid

Only you can answer this question. If you look at the screen and there's something wrong with it that annoys you - return it. If there's not - keep it.


Also, you don't need to return one to get another. I always overlap the orders so while the 14 days return clock is ticking for the current screen, the next one is already en route, arriving tomorrow. If you'd do that and the next one is going to be better, you could keep it, if it's going to be worse, you'll be even happier about the one you've got now once you see how bad they can get


----------



## dimut

when I said ''wait for new coming'' my thoughts were on thoe new LG panels coming on winter 2018 

I am satisfied with screen, but will wait few more days and decide.


----------



## VarHyid

I've received panel #4. Already saw on the box that it's also from March 2018 as the last one. In fact, the serial number is only a few numbers different from the previous one and of course it's also faulty: https://imgur.com/Innqbp2


Now, the most interesting part is that now I pretty much have a confirmation that each series, that is - from each month - has the same "signature" discoloration. The first two I had were both from February 2018 and roughly half of the panel was yellow, namely the left half. Right half was pretty much perfect, but it was very annoying as the shift from left to right was massive.


The two from March 2018 have most of the screen yellow, but mostly it's like a half-circle or half-ellipsis coming from the top and the bottom. Because of this, all colors on those screens are weir, even if you try to account for the yellow hue. In the center there's a "stripe" of better whiter light and the far right is correct. Basically it looks pretty much like a TN panel where as you scroll through sites, you'd see different shades of white/gray because of the bad viewing angles, only in this case the viewing angles are great (cause it's IPS or AMVA), but the top and bottom parts are yellow which gives you a similar experience.


This is so... tiring. I almost don't play any games lately as I don't want to experience them through the "yellow glass". Movies don't make much sense either because anytime there's a scene with a bright light blue sky, I don't know if the reason why half of the sky is yellow because that's in the movie or the discolored screen.


FOUR panels in a row, all faulty. I'm speechless, frustrated and just... sad  Not sure what else to do - contact all the other stores to ask what serial numbers they have and try a few more if they're different? Keep buying blind (at some point I'll ran out of online stores)? Go for the Acer Predator with the ugly protruding chin hoping it'll be better?


I checked what other options are out there and found the BenQ EW2770QZ. It's an IPS panel, 1440p, but only 60 Hz. It says it goes up to 75, but apparently only at 1080p. Found just one person on the net saying they managed to overclock it to 75 at native resolution and one that said that it skips frames at above 60 so... it's hardly an alternative, but I'm so tired of trAShUS


----------



## Qu1ckset

VarHyid said:


> I've received panel #4. Already saw on the box that it's also from March 2018 as the last one. In fact, the serial number is only a few numbers different from the previous one and of course it's also faulty: https://imgur.com/Innqbp2
> 
> 
> Now, the most interesting part is that now I pretty much have a confirmation that each series, that is - from each month - has the same "signature" discoloration. The first two I had were both from February 2018 and roughly half of the panel was yellow, namely the left half. Right half was pretty much perfect, but it was very annoying as the shift from left to right was massive.
> 
> 
> The two from March 2018 have most of the screen yellow, but mostly it's like a half-circle or half-ellipsis coming from the top and the bottom. Because of this, all colors on those screens are weir, even if you try to account for the yellow hue. In the center there's a "stripe" of better whiter light and the far right is correct. Basically it looks pretty much like a TN panel where as you scroll through sites, you'd see different shades of white/gray because of the bad viewing angles, only in this case the viewing angles are great (cause it's IPS or AMVA), but the top and bottom parts are yellow which gives you a similar experience.
> 
> 
> This is so... tiring. I almost don't play any games lately as I don't want to experience them through the "yellow glass". Movies don't make much sense either because anytime there's a scene with a bright light blue sky, I don't know if the reason why half of the sky is yellow because that's in the movie or the discolored screen.
> 
> 
> FOUR panels in a row, all faulty. I'm speechless, frustrated and just... sad /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif Not sure what else to do - contact all the other stores to ask what serial numbers they have and try a few more if they're different? Keep buying blind (at some point I'll ran out of online stores)? Go for the Acer Predator with the ugly protruding chin hoping it'll be better?
> 
> 
> I checked what other options are out there and found the BenQ EW2770QZ. It's an IPS panel, 1440p, but only 60 Hz. It says it goes up to 75, but apparently only at 1080p. Found just one person on the net saying they managed to overclock it to 75 at native resolution and one that said that it skips frames at above 60 so... it's hardly an alternative, but I'm so tired of trAShUS /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


Mines not perfect but pretty close , I gave up going back for forth , and just settled on one... 

Don’t notice any of my panels improfecrions while using it , just a small blemish of yellow in the bottom right corner along the edge , very small tho and itsnt noticeable under content. 

All the ones before it where bad!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Can’t win with monitors these days , it’s either messed up backlight bleed , blemishes or dead pixels , and all the manufactors seem to have these issues , just some worse then others!


----------



## VarHyid

Qu1ckset said:


> Don’t notice any of my panels improfecrions while using it





That's the key. I don't expect absolute perfection, I know that no panel is 100% uniform (maybe some super high-end pro screens are), but the question is - can I perceive it and/or does it bother me? I my case, it bothers me a lot, I can't un-see it, it even annoys me as I type this answer and see the shades of this input field's background going from normal gray on the left, then yellow through the middle and back to normal gray on the right.


I even don't mind bad pixels. The last panel had 3 and I would have kept it if the colors were uniform. Same rule - if I it doesn't bother me, it's not a problem. I'm now looking at the Samsung CHG70 which is also 27 inch, 1440p, high refresh rate. Problem is - it's a VA panel and it's curved. never had a curved screen, but VA seems to be worse than IPS (although technically the ASUS is AMVA) so... idk, haven't seen one of those in person, maybe it would be a good solution?


----------



## Leopardi

VarHyid said:


> I've received panel #4. Already saw on the box that it's also from March 2018 as the last one. In fact, the serial number is only a few numbers different from the previous one and of course it's also faulty: https://imgur.com/Innqbp2
> 
> 
> Now, the most interesting part is that now I pretty much have a confirmation that each series, that is - from each month - has the same "signature" discoloration. The first two I had were both from February 2018 and roughly half of the panel was yellow, namely the left half. Right half was pretty much perfect, but it was very annoying as the shift from left to right was massive.
> 
> 
> The two from March 2018 have most of the screen yellow, but mostly it's like a half-circle or half-ellipsis coming from the top and the bottom. Because of this, all colors on those screens are weir, even if you try to account for the yellow hue. In the center there's a "stripe" of better whiter light and the far right is correct. Basically it looks pretty much like a TN panel where as you scroll through sites, you'd see different shades of white/gray because of the bad viewing angles, only in this case the viewing angles are great (cause it's IPS or AMVA), but the top and bottom parts are yellow which gives you a similar experience.
> 
> 
> This is so... tiring. I almost don't play any games lately as I don't want to experience them through the "yellow glass". Movies don't make much sense either because anytime there's a scene with a bright light blue sky, I don't know if the reason why half of the sky is yellow because that's in the movie or the discolored screen.
> 
> 
> FOUR panels in a row, all faulty. I'm speechless, frustrated and just... sad  Not sure what else to do - contact all the other stores to ask what serial numbers they have and try a few more if they're different? Keep buying blind (at some point I'll ran out of online stores)? Go for the Acer Predator with the ugly protruding chin hoping it'll be better?
> 
> 
> I checked what other options are out there and found the BenQ EW2770QZ. It's an IPS panel, 1440p, but only 60 Hz. It says it goes up to 75, but apparently only at 1080p. Found just one person on the net saying they managed to overclock it to 75 at native resolution and one that said that it skips frames at above 60 so... it's hardly an alternative, but I'm so tired of trAShUS


Try out Eizo's QC?

C27HG70 is a no-go, you will not get a decent unit. There might not be discolorations on a white screen, but anything gray/dark will have all kinds of McDonald's logos and banana marks.


----------



## dimut

can someone please check one thing and tell me if they see that on their PG279Q

here is original image https://i.imgur.com/3ENnjQd.jpg

here is what I took with my phone https://i.imgur.com/NcSBHTF.jpg I set higher exposure on iphone so the issue is more visible

do you also see that pixelated gradient? My gamma is fine according to EIZO test

if I put gamma to 0.8 in nvidia CP then it is ok, but I don't wanna do that because everything looks awful and darker.


----------



## VarHyid

Leopardi said:


> (...) but anything gray/dark will have all kinds of McDonald's logos and banana marks.



What do you mean? Image retention? From what I read it should have even better deeper blacks and no IPS glow... since it's not IPS, but VA.


----------



## VarHyid

dimut said:


> can someone please check one thing and tell me if they see that on their PG279Q
> 
> if I put gamma to 0.8 in nvidia CP then it is ok, but I don't wanna do that because everything looks awful and darker.



I have my gamma set to 0.8 to make everything look great and deep  ... but when I switched it to 1.00 I still couldn't see it. Once I went up to about 1.25 I started to show up.


----------



## dimut

what could cause that? I am on racing mode all the time

when I put on scenery mode it is worse, blue https://i.imgur.com/R7KZyKO.jpg


----------



## VarHyid

The mode doesn't tell me much, what actual manual settings are you using? I have brightness set to 7, contrast to 20 and RGB to 96/98/100.


----------



## Leopardi

VarHyid said:


> What do you mean? Image retention? From what I read it should have even better deeper blacks and no IPS glow... since it's not IPS, but VA.


It's ruined by the curving, bad gray uniformity defects. The black viewing angle is also only 7 degrees with the panel, so end result is pretty close to IPS glow.


----------



## dimut

brightness 60 contrast 50, 96/98/100


----------



## VarHyid

@dimut - I used your settings and now I'm blind for a while  but it didn't help much, I still couldn't see it at 1.0 gamma, but this time it started to show up at 1.10.

@Leopardi - thanks for the info, didn't realize that, will need to dig deeper. Too bad, though, it seemed like a good alternative


----------



## dimut

I started to feel like I'm keeping the monitor and now when I sawa this I am in big doubts. Also when i watch youtube dark scenes I see that a lot..don't know what to do, bah


----------



## VarHyid

dimut said:


> don't know what to do, bah



Lower the gamma and the problem disappears


----------



## dimut

but then everything is dark, too dark for me..


----------



## Qu1ckset

VarHyid said:


> The mode doesn't tell me much, what actual manual settings are you using? I have brightness set to 7, contrast to 20 and RGB to 96/98/100.





Leopardi said:


> It's ruined by the curving, bad gray uniformity defects. The black viewing angle is also only 7 degrees with the panel, so end result is pretty close to IPS glow.


are those the go to settings? which mode are you guys in?


----------



## Qu1ckset

dimut said:


> can someone please check one thing and tell me if they see that on their PG279Q
> 
> here is original image https://i.imgur.com/3ENnjQd.jpg
> 
> here is what I took with my phone https://i.imgur.com/NcSBHTF.jpg I set higher exposure on iphone so the issue is more visible
> 
> do you also see that pixelated gradient? My gamma is fine according to EIZO test
> 
> if I put gamma to 0.8 in nvidia CP then it is ok, but I don't wanna do that because everything looks awful and darker.


mine doesnt do that in any of its modes


----------



## dimut

what can be the cause of what I see? I reinstaled windows so no ICC profiles are installed, gamma is correct, eizo test says 2.3/2.4


----------



## dimut

this is how my gradient EIZO test looks, taken on the phone so not very accurate but I can tell that it is not smooth gradient, it has lines and bands https://imgur.com/a/oVSTQRC

can that cause my problems?


----------



## Leopardi

Maybe something wrongly adjusted in the nvcp color settings? Where you can select RGB, bit depth etc.


----------



## dimut

everything is set to default, and also I tried to change nvidia settings, and changed what can be changed and nothing helped

in games I dont have that issues, only on wallpapers, youtube videos with dark scenes etc.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...es/noticeable-color-banding-in-gradients-/15/ here are people complaining about this


----------



## VarHyid

Qu1ckset said:


> are those the go to settings? which mode are you guys in?



No. These are our preferred brightness/contrast settings. I'm always in a dark room so I have it set much lower than *dimut* who I assume is in a well-lit room. As for the RGB settings, they're pretty much unique to each panel. The last one I had had a rather green-ish tint so I'd need to reduce green much more than that, but those work for the current panel.



The mode we're in is "Racing mode" and this is actually the go to mode. Other modes may disable some of the other calibration options so you may want to stick to "racing" which seems the most "open" and neutral mode.

@dimut I have the same gradient "issue", but I don't care. As for the pixels - as I've said, the only way to get rid of them is to lower your gamma. Even though the settings you may have now may be more "correct", they will show you every imperfection on every image and if most other people use a slightly lower gamma standards and didn't see those blocks when they created this image, you'll have to either adjust to the "incorrect" darker gamma others use or live with the fact that you have a better screen that shows you every imperfection or compression artifact in any image that wasn't created by a pro.


----------



## dimut

I bumped onto this topic https://forums.geforce.com/default/...es/noticeable-color-banding-in-gradients-/15/

and found that it's called https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posterization

and it has to do something with nvidia drivers, AMD users don't have this issue. check a bit on that nvidia forum I linked here, a lot of people experiencing this, especialli AUO 144HZ panel users

so I guess my PG279Q isn't ''defective''


----------



## VarHyid

Interesting. To me it looks like two different issues, though. The banding issue may as well be a problem with nVidia and/or drivers, don't know, will have to research it further, but the posterization is IMO something different.


When I photoshop an image and do it while using my preferred darker gamma setting, I won't even see if there are some artifacts in it that are not 100% black so if something is, let's say "RBG = 0/2/1" (or HEX = #000201) I simply won't see it. If I then correct my gamma to the standard I should use if I was a pro, I would see that and fix it. Unfortunately, not everyone has a perfectly calibrated screen. In fact, if the person who photoshopped that image had a TN panel, it was inevitable.


Actually, even if they had a good screen, if they compressed this to JPEG, then it had to happen anyway. Same goes for video compression. I bet you woulnd't see this issue if you'd watch a movie on Blu-ray (better and lower compression) compared to YouTube (worse and stronger compression).


----------



## VarHyid

As the great thinker and philosopher Britney Spears once said: "oops, I did it again" - I bought a 5th monitor. It's also from March 2018 a few numbers apart from the last and of course it has the exact same issues.


I've contacted ASUS support several times. An employee with the text "Technical Support Engineer" in his signature told me directly that he is not a technician or engineer and based on my description or the pictures he can't tell me if it's a flaw that can be serviced!

Here's the picture I've sent him: https://imgur.com/nYcpLQa tell me this looks like a normal screen with no issues.

There seems to be no way to escalate this issue to anyone higher that the pseudo-engineer who isn't one. ASUS doesn't seem to be bothered by the fact that a customer bought 5 monitors and all 5 of them have the same problem. What can I do, where can I send a message to reach someone higher than the basic tech support (who admits having no technical knowledge)? Maybe I should contact some big YouTube influencers and hope it will inspire them to make an interesting video about this?


----------



## MightEMatt

VarHyid said:


> As the great thinker and philosopher Britney Spears once said: "oops, I did it again" - I bought a 5th monitor. It's also from March 2018 a few numbers apart from the last and of course it has the exact same issues.
> 
> 
> I've contacted ASUS support several times. An employee with the text "Technical Support Engineer" in his signature told me directly that he is not a technician or engineer and based on my description or the pictures he can't tell me if it's a flaw that can be serviced!
> 
> Here's the picture I've sent him: https://imgur.com/nYcpLQa tell me this looks like a normal screen with no issues.
> 
> There seems to be no way to escalate this issue to anyone higher that the pseudo-engineer who isn't one. ASUS doesn't seem to be bothered by the fact that a customer bought 5 monitors and all 5 of them have the same problem. What can I do, where can I send a message to reach someone higher than the basic tech support (who admits having no technical knowledge)? Maybe I should contact some big YouTube influencers and hope it will inspire them to make an interesting video about this?



Far as I know all the panels have uniformity issues. Time is money, and you're wasting your time if that's the only flaw on your panel.


----------



## VarHyid

Yes, that it the only flaw, but one I can't ignore. It's impossible not to notice it, I've never had such issue on any screen on any device I ever owned. I also ordered the Acer XB271HU even though I don't like its design, but since they're using the same panels I guess I should expect the same defect. We'll see, some people say there's a higher chance to get a good Acer, others say there's not. Most people keep talking about backlight bleed, though, not sure about discoloration.


----------



## EarlZ

VarHyid said:


> Yes, that it the only flaw, but one I can't ignore. It's impossible not to notice it, I've never had such issue on any screen on any device I ever owned. I also ordered the Acer XB271HU even though I don't like its design, but since they're using the same panels I guess I should expect the same defect. We'll see, some people say there's a higher chance to get a good Acer, others say there's not. Most people keep talking about backlight bleed, though, not sure about discoloration.


Its a common issue on this panel and I am purely basing this on the 6 panels I've seen in person and all of them to a degree with a discoloration.


----------



## VarHyid

I've sent the last (5th) monitor to ASUS for repair. They've replaced the screen, shipped it back the next day and this is how the new screen looks like: https://imgur.com/EQxwn3B


Someone at the repair center looked at what you see in those pictures and thought _"dat look good"_. Not sure what's next, if they'll agree to another repair, but I doubt it. Problem is - now I can no longer return it to the store so in case anyone wonders if it's better to play the panel lottery or send it for repair - keep playing the lottery. Sure, maybe at some point vendors won't want to sell those monitors, but maybe that's when someone at ASUS takes notice of this issue and something happens like in the past when backlight bleed was a problem and now it no longer is.


Meanwhile, I've been using the Acer XB271HU. First purchase and it's already better than the ASUS. Yes, it also suffers from some discoloration, but it's way less noticeable to me. What's also surprising is how much darker the blacks are. I had both the Acer and ASUS connected side-by-side both displaying a black screen (both at the same perceivable brightness levels) and the ASUS was basically glowing blue while the Acer was just black.


Maybe I was super lucky with it, I've ordered a second Acer to compare and decide which one to keep, but I'd be willing to settle for the one I have now. I guess maybe Acer being part of AUO gets better panels, has better QC or maybe the newer bezel-less version of the AUO panel is just better? No idea, but for me the search is almost over - I'll keep either one Acer or the other (maybe even both), not sure what to do with the ASUS, but we'll see.


One more thing... before I decided to let ASUS "repair" the screen, I bought the Alienware AW3418DW monitor - it's a 32 inch curved ultrawide (21:9) running at 3440x1440 so same density, basically like an extended version of a 27 inch 1440p screen. The reason I bought it is because unlike all the other manufacturers, Alienware (or Dell, to be exact) uses an LG panel so it should be good, right? This is "the chosen one", right? Well... WRONG! Roughly a third of the screen on the right was yellow, here are the pics: https://imgur.com/vS928zD so what's the conclusion? It's not just AUO not being able to create a uniform screen, it's also LG. Looks like it must be super hard to create a high-speed, high-res IPS panel, although... they always seem to get one side right.


----------



## EarlZ

VarHyid said:


> The reason I bought it is because unlike all the other manufacturers, Alienware (or Dell, to be exact) uses an LG panel so it should be good, right? This is "the chosen one", right? Well... WRONG! Roughly a third of the screen on the right was yellow, here are the pics: https://imgur.com/vS928zD so what's the conclusion? It's not just AUO not being able to create a uniform screen, it's also LG. Looks like it must be super hard to create a high-speed, high-res IPS panel, although... they always seem to get one side right.


I have asked a few people in different online communities and reddit and most of them will just say their screens are uniform but are unable to provide a photo, those that provide a photo usually have the yellow tint issue. I am starting to believe that the yellow tint issue is common on those panels but users either fail to see them or will just accept them on a $1300 product.


----------



## scracy

EarlZ said:


> I have asked a few people in different online communities and reddit and most of them will just say their screens are uniform but are unable to provide a photo, those that provide a photo usually have the yellow tint issue. I am starting to believe that the yellow tint issue is common on those panels but users either fail to see them or will just accept them on a $1300 product.


No issues with my PG279Q with white or black no backlight bleed but a small amount of IPS glow which is to be expected, I know it is frustrating and hard to find a good PG279Q monitor BUT they do exist took me 3 attempts before I got a good one. I would upload a picture to prove a point but nothing on this site works anymore!!!


----------



## VarHyid

EarlZ said:


> I have asked a few people in different online communities and reddit and most of them will just say their screens are uniform but are unable to provide a photo



One guy on Reddit showed me his photo and it's pretty good: https://imgur.com/a/6jRC502 (I assume he won't mind me posting it here as he posted it publicly on Reddit) - the left and right side looks slightly darker, but that seems to be how it looks like when you take a photo of a curved screen. Either way, if I'd get a screen like that, it would be a keeper and that proves that good ones do exist.





scracy said:


> I would upload a picture to prove a point but nothing on this site works anymore!!!



You can upload it to imgur, I also had issues attaching an image here which is why I'm uploading them there and just posting a link 


BTW, I believe you that good ones do exist, but it's still frustrating that you have to "hunt" for them. Getting a bad panel should be a rarity, something that happens to a very small percentage of buyers in they're very unlucky, not the other way around.


----------



## EarlZ

VarHyid said:


> One guy on Reddit showed me his photo and it's pretty good: https://imgur.com/a/6jRC502 (I assume he won't mind me posting it here as he posted it publicly on Reddit) - the left and right side looks slightly darker, but that seems to be how it looks like when you take a photo of a curved screen. Either way, if I'd get a screen like that, it would be a keeper and that proves that good ones do exist.


Thats the sad part, theres probably only a handful of good screens for maybe a thousand sold


----------



## Leopardi

EarlZ said:


> Thats the sad part, theres probably only a handful of good screens for maybe a thousand sold


Yeah. I just bought a new coffee machine, it felt incredible to get a defect-free electronical device on the first try


----------



## HiCZoK

Wonder when asus and rest of them is going to update these series


----------



## LunaTiC123

just pulled the trigger on the PG279q, expecting bad white uniformity, lots of blb and possibly dead pixels...guess i'm a masochist considering i went through 3 viewsonic xg2703-gs, and 1 aoc agon ag271qg same panel lots of issues, but hey maybe i get lucky will edit when it gets here


----------



## VarHyid

ASUS already told me twice that bad uniformity is totally fine and a natural property of an LCD screen. I've read their statement on all of my uniform LCD screens incl. the one on my ASUS laptop


----------



## Malinkadink

There's no reason to get this Asus over the XB271HU other than brand loyalty. The Acer has a better construction that allows for much less backlight bleed and if it comes with bleeding in the beginning it tends to get better and settle after the monitor has gone through some heating and cooling cycles from using it.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Malinkadink said:


> There's no reason to get this Asus over the XB271HU other than brand loyalty. The Acer has a better construction that allows for much less backlight bleed and if it comes with bleeding in the beginning it tends to get better and settle after the monitor has gone through some heating and cooling cycles from using it.


yea i know, the only reason I even bought this was because it was on sale and it was cheaper than the xb271hu, however no worries, chances are i'll try the acer too lmao

EDIT: Lo and behold I actually got a decent one, can't see much yellowing, I'm sure it's there but if i can't notice it then it's fine, 1 small dead pixel that i can barely see which doesn't bother me since it's near the edge on the left, and average backlight bleed mostly on the lower right corner, still acceptable watched a movie and doesn't bother me much, granted compared to VA's IPS is still horrible when it comes to dark scenes in movies, but about as on par with my old dell p2414h, bought it from amazon used when they had the whole prime day 20% off on all warehouse deals and ended up paying 470 euros for it which is pretty damn good, overall I'm happy, hopefully there won't be any issues because it would suck sending this back and rolling the dice again...


----------



## VarHyid

Could we see a picture of a white screen? Last guy who said he had no discoloration had a wonderful vignette effect


----------



## LunaTiC123

VarHyid said:


> Could we see a picture of a white screen? Last guy who said he had no discoloration had a wonderful vignette effect


There is def some yellowing on the left, basically warmer left side/cooler right side the usual, it's just not as bad as the other monitors I had with the same panel, I'll try to get a decent pic sadly I only have a galaxy s7 edge so I'm not sure if it will show it well, any recommended camera settings ?

EDIT: https://i.imgur.com/PscsKhi.jpg 
best I could do, some yellowing top left and lower left, the photo shows some yellowing in the top right corner as well however I don't notice that part in real life, however the lower right corner is cooler than the the rest of the screen, overall color uniformity is still worse than my 200 euro dell p2414h which I bought back in 2013~ which is pretty sad if you think about it, however this unit is far better than the 3 viewsonics or the aoc agon I had.


----------



## VarHyid

The camera settings won't really matter. They would if you'd try to take a picture of backlight bleed - that's much harder, the camera would want to boost any light it can see and it could get messy.


When you're shooting a white screen, though - you can go full auto, the worst that can happen is that the camera may create a warmer white point than you'd naturally see, but this would apply to the whole screen and if we want to see a uniformity issue, you'll still capture the difference between one side and the other.


----------



## Leopardi

VarHyid said:


> The camera settings won't really matter. They would if you'd try to take a picture of backlight bleed - that's much harder, the camera would want to boost any light it can see and it could get messy.
> 
> 
> When you're shooting a white screen, though - you can go full auto, the worst that can happen is that the camera may create a warmer white point than you'd naturally see, but this would apply to the whole screen and if we want to see a uniformity issue, you'll still capture the difference between one side and the other.


BLB is easy with the S7, while focusing you can control the brightness with a slider, and then just lower it to how it looks to your eye.


----------



## BoredErica

How does this monitor compare to one of the 27in 1440p 60hz Korean panel of 2013 in image quality?


----------



## Pauliesss

So, after about 4 months I have sent my PG279Q back. 
There was some dust inside of the screen already when I received the monitor but now I have noticed even more dust in different parts of the screen. 
Plus I have one dead pixel as well. It will be interesting to see if they will try to repair it, replace it with a new one or refuse the RMA.


----------



## Qu1ckset

So upgrading from a 980 to 1080ti fixed my issue where turning on my computer my monitor would have no signal, till i restarted a few times. 

So now with my Asus Swift PG279Q + 1080ti via Display-Port, I have a weird issue, when i first turn on my system the backlight on my monitor flickers during the mobo welcome/bios screens but after that its perfectly fine, my 980 never did this on this exact setup, was curious if anyone else experienced this.


----------



## kala444

This is how my unit looks in the dark. No dead pixels and bleeding is only in right corners. I'm too lazy to return it, if there was more bleeding, maybe then..


----------



## phillyman36

Just got this monitor. So far so good for me very little IPS glow. Very satisfied(seem to have won the panel lottery). Just wondering as far as monitor and Nvidia control panel what setting are most of you using? Right now playing mostly Fortnite. Anyone playing this care to share their optimal settings? (For now using a Evga1070 going to either up it to a GTX 1080/1080ti or RTX 2080)


----------



## winner00

I just got this monitor today. Has the color uniformity issue. About the top half of it is warmer then the bottom half. Gonna send it back for another one and hope I get a better one. Not going to get my hopes up though. It was built April 2018. Ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## phillyman36

My monitor has a build date of May 2018. Got it Saturday 9/8/18.


----------



## winner00

Got my replacement today. Colors are uniform and no dead pixels. Has slight backlight bleed on the top right corner but not enough to really bug me so I think i'll be keeping this one.


----------



## Limniscate

Mine just developed a stuck pixel in a conspicuous spot after about 35 days.


----------



## JMCB

Anyone that has professionally calibrated the monitor have any good color settings for this thing? I just got this thing today, and while I know environment has a lot to do with settings, I'm kind of lazy.

Here is my current settings:

Overclock On
Max Refresh 165
Racing Mode
Blue Light Filter 0
Brightness 65
Contrast 42
R G B 100

Also, my monitor has a bit of backlight bleed in the upper right hand corner. I'm sad.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

How is this VS the TN panel Dell S2716DG or S2719DG ?, is it worth the extra money since I mainly use the net/desktop


----------



## Rakanoth

JMCB said:


> Anyone that has professionally calibrated the monitor have any good color settings for this thing? I just got this thing today, and while I know environment has a lot to do with settings, I'm kind of lazy.
> 
> Here is my current settings:
> 
> Overclock On
> Max Refresh 165
> Racing Mode
> Blue Light Filter 0
> Brightness 65
> Contrast 42
> R G B 100
> 
> Also, my monitor has a bit of backlight bleed in the upper right hand corner. I'm sad.


The majortiy of this model have a backlight bleed problem. Mine has it as well. No need to be sad. What are you using it for? Gaming or more professional stuff?


----------



## Rakanoth

Qu1ckset said:


> So upgrading from a 980 to 1080ti fixed my issue where turning on my computer my monitor would have no signal, till i restarted a few times.
> 
> So now with my Asus Swift PG279Q + 1080ti via Display-Port, I have a weird issue, when i first turn on my system the backlight on my monitor flickers during the mobo welcome/bios screens but after that its perfectly fine, my 980 never did this on this exact setup, was curious if anyone else experienced this.


I have the backlight flickering as well with my 1080 Ti and Pg279q


----------



## Vietkangta

Just got this monitor but the p279qz version
Suppose to be the newer model. Everything on the monitor was better than the one i had before

This had a mfg date of September 2018. Only issue I’m having is the top half appears darker and warmer than the bottom half. Really noticeable if i I’m on a white webpage and reading text. 

Someone mentioned that if i work the monitor in the warmer part might go away. Does anyone know?


----------



## JackCY

It's not gonna change.

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/asus/rog-swift-pg279qz

Probably same panel only newer revision that was in Acer's for ages.


----------



## JMCB

Yeah I was sad for a day, but then I gamed more on it. I'm pretty happy with the performance. I've had it almost a month now, and I couldn't go back to anything else. So happy with the performance.

Looks like the Z version is the same everything, but has a little less brightness, but more brightness than the original when using the ULMB? Glad I got this version.


----------



## jdj9

Been through the whole thread, seen all the pictures which were posted. Then out of curiosity i made a search on Youtube to see if there were any recent victims who bought this monitor that had issues with IPS glow. 

I came across this........ the successor of the MIGHTY PG279Q..... the PG279QZ !






To cut it short, at 3:04 i just wanted to puke.

Well done Asus, keep it up.


----------



## sdmf74

Looks like a serious downgrade. same monitor with an even crappier display, what a joke. This monitor should have had HDR


----------



## DeeX

sdmf74 said:


> Looks like a serious downgrade. same monitor with an even crappier display, what a joke. This monitor should have had HDR





jdj9 said:


> Been through the whole thread, seen all the pictures which were posted. Then out of curiosity i made a search on Youtube to see if there were any recent victims who bought this monitor that had issues with IPS glow.
> 
> I came across this........ the successor of the MIGHTY PG279Q..... the PG279QZ !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXB9KQ_m8a8&t=241s
> 
> To cut it short, at 3:04 i just wanted to puke.
> 
> Well done Asus, keep it up.


The PG279QZ is an Amazon exclusive.
It is the same panel. 
It does have a slight redesign. The height adjustment is a bit taller and the bezel is ever so slightly larger, assuming an attempt to reduce bleed as most bleed is caused by pressure of the mounting. 
Also the packaging has been changed to not have any graphics on the box, no drivers CD, and no foil marketing sticker on the monitor. These were done to lower the production cost. (i.e. it costs less as well)
This model should have a less chance of bleed because of the bezel change but still would have the same amount of chance for dead pixels, uniformity/brightness variances because its the same panel. 
A friend of mine that owns a shop purchased 6 PG279Q(s) and 6 PG279QZ(s) from Amazon warehouse deals,
He did this to test somethings that Rtings tested. He concluded the reason that Rtings tested a brightness variance was because panels in general come in with different max white point brightness.
This is not exclusive to these monitors but also others he had tested. Many of the PG279Q (not Z model) tested a max whitepoint brightness of well over the rated 350 nits but a few also tested much lower at around 330 nits.
Across all the PG279Q and the PG279QZ samples the brightness varied and does not seem to be constrained to the older models or the Z model. 

*TL : DR*
The PG279QZ has the same panel and the same PCB / firmware of the PG279QZ. (Chances of dead pixels & response time remains the same)
The PG279QZ has the same characteristics (brightness etc) as the PG279Q because its the same panel. 
The PG279QZ has a slightly larger bezel. (assuming this helps bleed as it reduces pressure on the edges)
The PG279QZ is only available from Amazon.com


----------



## Barefooter

DeeX said:


> The PG279QZ is an Amazon exclusive.
> It is the same panel.
> It does have a slight redesign. The height adjustment is a bit taller and the bezel is ever so slightly larger, assuming an attempt to reduce bleed as most bleed is caused by pressure of the mounting.
> Also the packaging has been changed to not have any graphics on the box, no drivers CD, and no foil marketing sticker on the monitor. These were done to lower the production cost. (i.e. it costs less as well)
> This model should have a less chance of bleed because of the bezel change but still would have the same amount of chance for dead pixels, uniformity/brightness variances because its the same panel.
> A friend of mine that owns a shop purchased 6 PG279Q(s) and 6 PG279QZ(s) from Amazon warehouse deals,
> He did this to test somethings that Rtings tested. He concluded the reason that Rtings tested a brightness variance was because panels in general come in with different max white point brightness.
> This is not exclusive to these monitors but also others he had tested. Many of the PG279Q (not Z model) tested a max whitepoint brightness of well over the rated 350 nits but a few also tested much lower at around 330 nits.
> Across all the PG279Q and the PG279QZ samples the brightness varied and does not seem to be constrained to the older models or the Z model.
> 
> 
> 
> *TL : DR*
> The PG279QZ has the same panel and the same PCB / firmware of the PG279QZ. (Chances of dead pixels & response time remains the same)
> The PG279QZ has the same characteristics (brightness etc) as the PG279Q because its the same panel.
> The PG279QZ has a slightly larger bezel. (assuming this helps bleed as it reduces pressure on the edges)
> The PG279QZ is only available from Amazon.com


Great info! Thank you!

I just repped you for this post, and then I see it's your first post.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## TK421

Is the PG279Q (not QZ) original version still worth buying new?


I can get it for around 375$, which is a price incentive for me


----------



## Barefooter

TK421 said:


> Is the PG279Q (not QZ) original version still worth buying new?
> 
> 
> I can get it for around 375$, which is a price incentive for me


For sure it's still a fantastic monitor! That's a great price too. I'd be all over that.

I've had the Acer version the XB271HU for over three years now, and still very happy with it.


----------



## TK421

Barefooter said:


> For sure it's still a fantastic monitor! That's a great price too. I'd be all over that.
> 
> I've had the Acer version the XB271HU for over three years now, and still very happy with it.



Is there a significant difference between the XB271HU and PG279Q?


----------



## Barefooter

TK421 said:


> Is there a significant difference between the XB271HU and PG279Q?


They both use the same panel. From following along their respective threads, it seems that the Acer has slightly better quality control.

Lot's of people complain about back light bleed which I don't find to be a problem for me. For that price you could always sell it if you don't like it.


----------



## sdmf74

*sdmf74*



DeeX said:


> The PG279QZ is an Amazon exclusive.
> It is the same panel.
> It does have a slight redesign. The height adjustment is a bit taller and the bezel is ever so slightly larger, assuming an attempt to reduce bleed as most bleed is caused by pressure of the mounting.
> Also the packaging has been changed to not have any graphics on the box, no drivers CD, and no foil marketing sticker on the monitor. These were done to lower the production cost. (i.e. it costs less as well)
> This model should have a less chance of bleed because of the bezel change but still would have the same amount of chance for dead pixels, uniformity/brightness variances because its the same panel.
> A friend of mine that owns a shop purchased 6 PG279Q(s) and 6 PG279QZ(s) from Amazon warehouse deals,
> He did this to test somethings that Rtings tested. He concluded the reason that Rtings tested a brightness variance was because panels in general come in with different max white point brightness.
> This is not exclusive to these monitors but also others he had tested. Many of the PG279Q (not Z model) tested a max whitepoint brightness of well over the rated 350 nits but a few also tested much lower at around 330 nits.
> Across all the PG279Q and the PG279QZ samples the brightness varied and does not seem to be constrained to the older models or the Z model.
> 
> *TL : DR*
> The PG279QZ has the same panel and the same PCB / firmware of the PG279QZ. (Chances of dead pixels & response time remains the same)
> The PG279QZ has the same characteristics (brightness etc) as the PG279Q because its the same panel.
> The PG279QZ has a slightly larger bezel. (assuming this helps bleed as it reduces pressure on the edges)
> The PG279QZ is only available from Amazon.com


Didnt know it was the same panel. Probably all the reject panels that didnt make the cut for the pg279q, hence the lower price & brightness & quality & more bleed etc. despite taking preventative measures against it


----------



## chiggah

My panel has been perfect; no backlight bleed, but after about 2.5 years, I notice this 'bright spot' https://i.imgur.com/0pV6P3a.jpg

It does not really bother me that much and unnoticable in games. More worried if this spot can grow over time

Should I still RMA ? It is still under warranty, but I am not sure if I want to go through the lottery again, as the replacement panel might be worse.


----------



## sdmf74

My A in the Asus nameplate has fallen off the front of my monitor but no white spots.. yet anyway.
I would not take the risk, I think you and I were of the few lucky ones to get a decent panel. Asus should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## TK421

Does anyone get vertical tearing on the middle of the screen? Have to power off and on to fix it.


Usually happens if I alt tab a fullscreen game that's not running g-sync.



Using the stock asus dp cable.


----------



## TK421

TK421 said:


> Does anyone get vertical tearing on the middle of the screen? Have to power off and on to fix it.
> 
> 
> Usually happens if I alt tab a fullscreen game that's not running g-sync.
> 
> 
> 
> Using the stock asus dp cable.



bump on this question.


----------



## MNiceGuy

TK421 said:


> bump on this question.


This is a fairly well-documented issue that I know at minimum affects the PG279Q, PG279QZ, and the Acer XB271HU. From what I recall, there's some trouble with the GSync module that firmware updates were not really able to fully cure.

If you look at the right or left edge of the screen, you'll find your missing pixels when this happens. You can see them displaced to the right edge on the image I've attached.

Alt-Tabbing or power cycling the monitor will likely get you back to normal. Some claim running in 165Hz helps this problem but doing so comes with its own caveats.

You can find out more by doing a Google search for "<model> vertical line issue".


----------



## sdmf74

Caveats? My monitor has Never been on anything other than 165hz. What are these caveats you speak of


----------



## TK421

MNiceGuy said:


> This is a fairly well-documented issue that I know at minimum affects the PG279Q, PG279QZ, and the Acer XB271HU. From what I recall, there's some trouble with the GSync module that firmware updates were not really able to fully cure.
> 
> If you look at the right or left edge of the screen, you'll find your missing pixels when this happens. You can see them displaced to the right edge on the image I've attached.
> 
> Alt-Tabbing or power cycling the monitor will likely get you back to normal. Some claim running in 165Hz helps this problem but doing so comes with its own caveats.
> 
> You can find out more by doing a Google search for "<model> vertical line issue".


Is there a firmware update I can try? I cannot find it on ASUS website.

It's not a serious issue but if I can fix the vertical tearing that would be great.



sdmf74 said:


> Caveats? My monitor has Never been on anything other than 165hz. What are these caveats you speak of


TFTcentral says 165hz overclocking (PG279Q) will add input lag.


----------



## fern99

Hi guys. Just got my pg279q back from RMA and I am having trouble putting the stand and base back together. Basically when I screw them together, the stand no longer rotates on the base. Anyone got any idea how I can assemble this thing? Here's a link to the exact problem I'm having that someone else posted but did not have a solution: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/429887-installing-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-monitor-standbase/


----------



## Synoxia

Hello, just received this panel. Mine was almost perfect with just a patch of IPS glow in bottom right. Unfortunately i've made it worse with credit card method, so now i am looking in detaching the panel frame. Any guidelines? TY


----------



## skupples

TK421 said:


> Is there a firmware update I can try? I cannot find it on ASUS website.
> 
> 
> It's not a serious issue but if I can fix the vertical tearing that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFTcentral says 165hz overclocking (PG279Q) will add input lag.


have you tried capping a few frames below 144 via nv's new driver feature?


----------



## TK421

skupples said:


> have you tried capping a few frames below 144 via nv's new driver feature?


switching between g-sync and non g-sync mode is what causes the error, not framerate


----------



## sdmf74

TK421 said:


> TFTcentral says 165hz overclocking (PG279Q) will add input lag.


Yeah like 0.8ms higher input lag than 144hz and the motion clarity hit is offset by the benefit of the higher refresh rate.

Someone said that the vertical tearing only happens when not overclocking the monitor, that may be true cause I haven't seen the issue on my monitor that I recall & I leave it at 165hz.


----------



## TK421

sdmf74 said:


> Yeah like 0.8ms higher input lag than 144hz and the motion clarity hit is offset by the benefit of the higher refresh rate.
> 
> Someone said that the vertical tearing only happens when not overclocking the monitor, that may be true cause I haven't seen the issue on my monitor that I recall & I leave it at 165hz.


 did you try tabbing in/out of apps that do/do not have g-sync enabled




regarding the 165hz oc, the higher refresh benefit isn't offsetting the input lag, that's why I didn't enable it


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah. I've had the monitor for like 5 years.

How do you know it's not offsetting it? That small of a difference shouldn't be noticable


----------



## sdmf74

I just found out that Asus does offer a firmware update for the PG279Q but they claim it requires special equipment & must be sent in for service to do the update! We all know the horror stories & first hand accounts with Asus' customer service & support smh. Like the multiple people that recieved their monitor back with a damaged stand/monitor, one guy claims asus snapped the led ribbon cable & at least two more that I know of are/were having trouble with assembling the base when it was returned. Not sure if that was user error though.

Asus claims that only users with Nvidia cards are having the issue (prolly a g sync thing) & I'm concerned that when I upgrade my gpu in a couple months and or simply switch to 144hz that I too will notice this defect, I'll test later.

Can anybody that has sent their monitor in to be fixed because of the vertical tearing issue or something similar please report your experience?
When you recieved your monitor back from service was the problem 100% fixed? Did Asus screw your monitor up worse? Etc. Thanks!

Link to report the defect to Asus & send your monitor in for repair.

https://www.asus.com/support/Product/ContactUs/Services/questionform/?lang=en-us


----------



## TK421

sdmf74 said:


> I just found out that Asus does offer a firmware update for the PG279Q but they claim it requires special equipment & must be sent in for service to do the update! We all know the horror stories & first hand accounts with Asus' customer service & support smh. Like the multiple people that recieved their monitor back with a damaged stand/monitor, one guy claims asus snapped the led ribbon cable & at least two more that I know of are/were having trouble with assembling the base when it was returned. Not sure if that was user error though.
> 
> Asus claims that only users with Nvidia cards are having the issue (prolly a g sync thing) & I'm concerned that when I upgrade my gpu in a couple months and or simply switch to 144hz that I too will notice this defect, I'll test later.
> 
> Can anybody that has sent their monitor in to be fixed because of the vertical tearing issue or something similar please report your experience?
> When you recieved your monitor back from service was the problem 100% fixed? Did Asus screw your monitor up worse? Etc. Thanks!
> 
> Link to report the defect to Asus & send your monitor in for repair.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/Product/ContactUs/Services/questionform/?lang=en-us



no I didn't send it in


there seems to be a service port on this monitor though? why is sending the display in required?


asus would just probably cum all over the monitor and call it CID to extort you money


----------



## Systemlord

This monitor is dope, still going strong.


----------



## xhikmatx

Hello,

I'm facing an issue with my pg279q, I had this monitor for 2.5 years now with zero problems and with very minimal light bleeding. However, yesterday I noticed this gray sort of gray shadow/hue on the bottom left corner that goes up all the way to the middle of the screen, then it sort of fades away [it's impossible to capture it by a phone cam accurately]. I only found one similar user that have this issue but in a much more excessive fashion here https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?100919-PG279Q-Backlight-issues

It is very hard to notice in normal usage/gaming, but can be slightly seen when I'm browsing website with solid colors as border etc... and of course what is seen can't be unseen especially with my OCD. Here is a a picture sort of representing the situation but in reality it's much less. https://imgur.com/a/Ar1EPjA

I can swear that it wasn't there when I bought the screen, and now I moved countries so my warranty is useless [it is still 1 week valid though]. Can someone please explain to me if this is an acceptable quality defect or whatever it is I'm having?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## xhikmatx

Cedimedi said:


> After now 2.5 years i started to notice some smear on the left side of the monitor, you almost can't see it but in green light it is very visible if you look for it. Looks like liquid inside the panel, but it isn't.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/S5nTlL9 (It is a bit hard to notice in the pic)
> 
> Any ideas what that could be?


I got exactly the same problem after around the same time period? Did you manage to know why or even fix it?


----------



## blunden

DeeX said:


> The PG279QZ is only available from Amazon.com


 In the US maybe, but I just saw another store over here selling it (though no other chains/stores). It might've been a time limited exclusive or a regional one.


----------

